# One Piece: The Great Age of Piracy (3.0) Main RP Thread



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 13, 2009)

*We gladly accept new members. 
No knowledge of One Piece needed.*​ 
In this thread, we will RP our adventures in the world of One Piece.

*Rules*
*No spamming: *At least make a paragraph.
*No Godmodding*: I'll be reading each and every post in here. If I see godmodding, I'll have it addressed. If you think something is godmodding, PM me the post and I'll look it over again.
*No long OOC conversations:* We have the OOC thread for that 
*No insulting:* Seriously. IC insult are allowed ofcourse if there's a just cause. 
*Turn off your Sig:* It gets hard to read through all the text and then have to scroll down past long Sigs. Plus they can be a lag on load time. 

Bounties will be issued and raised each Saturday based on your actions in the RP.

Remember, bounties are a measure of threat to the WG,not of pure power. So destroying towns, attacking marines, etc count for more than training, beating other pirates, etc. 

About controlling other people's characters: if you really need an action and he's offline until tomorrow, you can do it but not something that involves something detrimental to the other dudes character.

Also, if he gives your permission to do so, then you can do anything as long as he doesn't die. 

The original owner is still the one who decides if he accepts the events. 

Gentlemen, the framework has been set. Go! Make crews! Live your adventures and set sail for ONE PIECE!


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 14, 2009)

-75 years ago-
On a small island in the middle of the grandline, there is a certain species call Abominations. They have extreme strength, durability, dexterity, nimbleness and they command more fear than almost any other species in the world.
This species is a peaceful one though. They have no aspiration to travel or conquer. The pure ones that is. The abominations live to around 250. Every so often, a female human will make her way to the island, and nine months later, there is a half human half abomination creature running around. These are the ones to be feared. They get the best of both worlds. Abomination strength, durability, dexterity, and nimbleness. They get human cunning, ambition, and willpower.
In the past 75 years, there have been two of them. One of them names Attila Achilles. The other murdered by Attila. Attila conquered his home, then left it, conquering towns and islands.
One day he met his match, had his strength and nimbleness hypnotized away, and was sent to a prison in the east blue. He arrived there yesterday and he's already tired of it.

-Today-

There was a small prison in the East Blue that housed every captured pirate with a bounty in those waters. It also housed Attila. It was built like a maze. Ever corridor had was riddled with twists and turns. It had a division and two sub divisions. Like Impel Down, the lower the level, the more it was guarded and the more you were locked up.
Attila was held in the cell with the maximum security with 7 others prisoners. He lied in bed with his eyes closed. He was devising a plot to escape prison. It wouldn't be hard. He didn't even have seastone on him.
*Bash!*
Attila opened his eyes. He could barley feel it, but a chair had been smashed over his head.
"Get the hell out of Jack's bed!" Bobby Rush, a prisoner Attila shared a cell with demanded. Attila looked at him.
Bobby Rush, Attila said, Worth 250,000. Was a feared pirate on a certain island. Status now? Prison bitch.
"Who are you calling a bitch!?" Bobby yelled, "I'll make you my bitch!"
In your handcuffs? Please. Now stop being an annoyance before I kill you. I'm going to break out of this place and I'll need everyone of you serving under me to do it.
Everyone in the cell started laughing. Jack Smokes, Bobby Rush's master spoke up, "It's impossible. Not only are there 200 armed guards, but there's the 3 super jailers.-"
Jack Smokes. Bounty 3,000,000. Prior to your capture 4 months ago, you were an up and coming captain in the East Blue. Now you're the strongest in this cell. Strongest besides me that is. It's a shame you got captured and met me here today. You may have become something.
"What are you saying you ugly piece of shit?" Attila wasn't disturbed by this insult. He almost always had a cool head. Anger never gets anyone anywhere.
I'm saying you're going to die because I'm going to kill you. Attila broke his handcuffs in half. He didn't like them. Then he started ate the circle part. Everyone in the cell's jaw dropped, Old rusty iron. These handcuffs are older then I am. The marines are insulting me. But back to you, Jack. Attila walked over yo him and got in his face. Before Jack could say anything, Attila lifted him up and bashed his head through the back wall of the cell. Attila bashed it through again. And again and again.
Jack was dead after the first one. However Attila created a large hole in the wall that opened to another cell full of prisoners.
Any questions about who's in charge here? Everyone was silent. Good.
(OOC: 1st )


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 14, 2009)

Rojas island

In the sea, just a little away from the port of Rojas island's bustling town, a figure sailed trough the sky and landed in the water.The figure coud've sworn he saw a big red "X" mark right where he landed but couldn't quite rationalize it, maybe it was part of this weird dream he was having.

But a split second later he crashed hard, felt cold salty water on his skin and couldn't breath.It was then that he couldn't deny it anymore, this wasn't a dream and somehow he ended up here.He surfaced, and quickly swam over to nearby island.He crawled onto land, his prison clothes soaking wet.As he looked down at the orange jumpsuit he spotted the name "Binbogami Maximum Prison facility" and just below he read "#697442"

"What the hell just happened?"The last thing remembered was being there in that prison, where he had been for the majority of his life how could he suddenly be.....Well not there, he had no idea where he was but it smelled a lot like freedom.

He was fairly sure he wasn't dreaming now, nor had been dreaming about that prison but he couldn't explain how he suddenly arrived here.And he was worried about those that he left behind, his people that fought for him and rioted in an attempt to gain freedom before their beloved emperor's son would be executed according to schedule but right in the middle of it a shadowy figure approached Shin from behind and the next thing he knew he was flying trough the air.

"Well there's nothing I can do about it now, I need to determine my location and try and get back to help them as quickly as possible."He said to himself."I couldn't have been transported far from the prison."He took another glance at his wardrobe."I need to be a little more.....Inconspicuous."He unbuttoned his jumpsuit, pulled down the top half of it down to his middle and then proceeded to tear it off.

When he was done he pulled the wife beater he had been wearing under his jumpsuit, over his now orange and improvised pants."Now I just look like  a blind hobo with a bad fashion sense, instead of an escaped prisoner."He mumbled to himself as he walked towards the town not far from where he was.

He entered the town trough the more rundown part of the town, quite some stores where boarded up and had "Out of Business" signs up.The only place that was booming with business was a large bar that seemed to be in a great state.He was about to find out about his location there but noticed there was a sword shop right next to it, it looked run down but it seemed to be open for business.

He entered it, and several pairs of hopeful eyes looked up right away.Though that glimmer of hope quickly disappeared when they saw the state he was in.
"Ah, that bum ain't got no money on him....I just know it."This was followed by a couple of sighs.

Well this started off great.As Shin walked over to the store owner, or at least who he thought was the store owner, (An old man leaning on the register) he glanced around the store.Well to say had a rather unimpressive collection would be an understatement, honestly the only thing that seemed half decent was one that was mounted high up and wall in a case.

"I have a couple of questions sir."Shin said as he approached the store owner."What's the name of this island?"He decided to begin with that.

"What island?.....What kind of spaz is this, he doesn't even know where he is?"One of the kids said, the other added."I bet he's a drunk, probably fell asleep on a ship and woke up three days later."

"Oi, don't disrespect people like that."The grandfather said, then with a smile he apologized."Sorry about that, kids....You gotta love them"

Shin shot an annoyed look at them."I don't really care much for kids."The kids and the store owner sweat dropped.There was something intimidating about this guy.

".....Well uhm, you're on Rojas island son."The man answered.

"Rojas?, how many days is that from Nihon?"Shin asked in return, he had never heard of Rojas island.

"Nihon, I never heard of an island called like that, I doubt it's anywhere around this part of the North Blue."

Shin nearly got an heart attack."What the fuck!?"He shouted, alarming the everyone present."North Blue!?"Last thing he knew he was deep in the New World, now he was like on the other side of the globe.

It took him a couple of minutes to calm down again, by then the kids had learned more then a handful of new swear words.Half of which were in Nihonese.

"Alright then my other question would be, if I could have that katana on credit, I'm more of a multiple blade user but I don't even have a belli to my name currently so It would have to do."He then added."I will make sure to pay you back, I give you my word."

"Oi, we can't feed our family and my enormously fat sister on your word...Ouch!"He was smacked by mentioned sister.

"I'm sorry but my grandson is right, we can't feed our family and my big boned grand daughter on your word, we can't afford to give away what little we have right now, everyone here has switched to flintlock pistols and rifles and at this point we're the last sword shop in town but for how long?"He man shook his head in desperation."You're the closest thing we had to an costumer in weeks, that should say a lot."

"I see, then I will try to get my hands on some money."He was about to exit the store when the door was kicked open and three shady looking guys entered the store.

"Damn, I couldn't believe it when little Bubba told me and big Bubba that old man Yoshi finally got an costumer, and I thought everyone here in town was smart enough to listen to the boss warning that anyone who did business here in this part of town would get killed."

"I see."He turned to this Yoshi."I presume this boss owns the bar next over, he intends to branch out and wishes to buy the ground in this area for as cheap as possible by running everyone out of business here."Yoshi nodded with a surprise look on his face.

"I have seen this before, well not personally but I have acquaintances that been imprisoned for something similar."Not all of the people he "hang" with were falsely imprisoned like Shin himself, some of them were in there with good reason.

"As a sign of good faith, could I borrow two of those Wakizashi blades I see there?"He asked Yoshi."I will just use them to kill these guys before heading over next door to do the same to their boss, I don't care much for dishonorable men who use what little power they have to oppress the weak and poor."

"Uh....Uh.."Yoshi stammered.

"Who's this clown."The talketive one, the only non-Bubba stepped forward and swung at Shin.Without even facing the man Shin caught the fist and a cracking sound was heard but quickly drowned out by terrible screams."My hand!!"

Shin just calmly said."You didn't answer me, would it be okay if I borrowed them until I could get the money needed for your better products?"

"Uh.....S-sure."Yoshi managed to bring out.

A minute later

"Ah god!!!"Big Bubba ran out of the store, he was covered in blood and was clutching the arm that belonged to the talker of the bunch.It was the arm with the broken fingers and cleanly cut off by Shin before getting thrown in the face of Big Bubba.

"Boss!!"


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 14, 2009)

As that other piece of trash was saying, there are 200 armed guards. They are hardly worth mention. The challenge for you all will be the three Super Jailers. The first one, Carpe, is 36 years old, fights with a variation or Kung Fu I'm not familiar with. I'll dispose of him myself since he's the strongest.
"How do you know all of this?" Frank Chaplen, a prisoner asked Attila.
If you were like me you'd know the answer to that by now, Attila said, The second one is Diem. He is 24 years old. He is a two sword style swordsman. A good one for East Blue standards.
"A good one? Unbeatable is more like it," Frank commented, "I've heard rumors. No one man can beat him,"
You're half way correct. Plenty of men can beat him by themselves. However in this case, three of you are going to gang-up on him.  Attila looked around then looked at Frank, Frank Chaplen, Bounty 2,800,000. Prior to your capture a year ago you were the 1st mate of a now famous crew in the Grand Line. They have more then enough power to get you from here but they're never coming., Frank hung his head in shame, You'll help fight Diem. He looked at another prisoner, George Chaplen, Frank Chaplen's brother. You both went separate ways but ended up together here. Former bounty 300,000. You'll help fight Diem. Attila looked around again. He needed to find a third swordsman. He saw him, Luke Zeppelin. Former bounty 500,000. Prior to capture you were just a showman. Never even committed a sin. I wonder what you did to piss the marines off so much. Nonetheless, you're with the Chaplen brothers.
"I was flirting with a marine's girlfriend," Luke said.
How unfortunate. Now's the time for your revenge. The last one is Simon. He's 63 years old. Fights with a staff. There's nothing special about his style. Rent Wilks, and Ian Holmes will fight him. Combined bounty is 2 million. Should be more then enough. Attila said, The rest of you are to take care of the guards.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2009)

_Makin Island_

"TSAO! GET BACK HERE BEFORE I GO TOUHOFUHAI ON YOU!" An old woman in oriental robes yelled as she chased a young man wearing similar garb.

"If you can catch me old hag! The GLORIOUS Tsao won't be caught by you!" The man said while jumping over a cart full of apples. The old woman went around the cart, but was still gaining on the young man.

"When your Shishou gets back here you'll be sorry young man!" The old woman yelled once again.

"Ha! My gloriousness will not be stopped by you old woman!" The young man backflipped into the air needlessly and landed on the top of a cart , making a pose as he did so. 

"Zhu Qiao stance; Phoenix Spin!" The old woman jumped into the air abd began to spin rapidly. Soon enough she collided with the young man and brought him to the ground, creating a small crater where he landed. 

"You call that an attack!?" Tsao jumped back up and made a pose. He was obviously damaged by the attack, but acted as if nothing happened. "How in-GLORIOUS! I'll show you a real attack old woman!" The young man pulled out a small dagger from his clothes. With a quick spin of the dagger it lengthened, turning into a spear.

"All right you two, stop that before I call Captain Cree." A burly marine. " And you know what Captain Cree would do to you two, right?" 

Tsao sighed and relaxed his pose. The old woman grinned.

"If you'd just do your chores..." The old woman started

"...No!" Tsao interrupted. "A man as GLORIOUS as myself will not degrade himself with such un-awesome acts!" 

"Petty Officer Brint please take this man to Captain Cree. Perhaps then he'll be more cooperative." The old woman said to the marine. 

"Can do ma'am." The marine transformed into a large dog and lifted Tsao up effortlessly.

"Hey, no fair! Why'd you have to go Bloodhound on me?" Tsao protested. 

" Where is the captain anyway?" The old woman asked.

"Eh, Cree went on an inspection, said there was a WG experiment going on at the southern beach" Brint replied.

_Elswhere_

A large engine was placed on a wooden platform overlooking the ocean. Several scientists where scrambling about, carrying all sorts of equipment and making notes.

"How long till the final pipe is attached?" A man in a green trenchcoat asked one of the scientists. His arms strangely had wires and other mechanisms attached to it.

"5 minutes professor." One of the scientists replied.

"Brilliant." The man said, grinning. "I'll finally be recognized for my genius.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 15, 2009)

That's all great," Frank Chaplen said, "But most of us here use weapons, how are we supposed to fight these guys with out fists?"
You think I'm unaware you all use weapons? Do you think I haven't accounted for that? It wouldn't be a stretch for me to destroy two jailers by myself. So remain silent or I'll kill you,
"..."
There is an office in this jail that holds an small arsenal of weapons that everyone can use. It's not any of your old weapons. They were all destroyed. However they'll be good enough to get out of here. I'll fetch them myself. None of you draw attention. If any of the guards come over here, kill them silently.
"We understand," one of the prisoners said,
Good, Attila looked at the bars of the prison, These bars are tougher then the handcuffs. Still made of simple iron though. Attila punched a hole through the bars that he could fit through. Then he walked to the office. The reason he knew this room existed and where it was is because they had sent him there for a couple of hours before the marines could figure out which cell to put him in. The guards there were pretty incompetent like that.
Attila made his way to the office, silently killing any guard that saw him. The jail wasn't equipped with cameras so the odds of anyone noticing and living were low.
Attila walked into the office and there was his first opponent, Carpe. Attila didn't think he'd meet any of the super jailers this soon but he wasn't scared either. Just a pebble in his shoe.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 15, 2009)

_South Blue, Close to Makin Island_

Sitting in a small dinghy is a man wearing a dark black suit singing a song to himself,

"I'm on a boat you stupid Marines, take a look at this
Damn I think I really need to take a piss
Not even going one knot, hey where's my coat?
I hope no Marines stop me cuz I'm on this shitty boat!"

Suddenly a hole appeared on Paegun's dinghy and began to take in water, "This ain't good.  How come this stupid piece of shit doesn't have oars?!"

Another hole appears and Paegun just stares at the boat's floor, "Damn it.  Well at least it can't get any worse."

A dark shadow appeared before Paegun's boat and he stared at it blankly, "How come it always gets worse when I say that?"

A large school of fish jumped out of the water and Paegun breathed a sigh of relief, "Whoo, for a second I thought it was a-"

A large Sea King followed the school of fish and swallowed them with one gulp, "Oh fu-"

The Sea King's large tail came crashing down on the small boat immediately scattering splinters of wood all over the water.  A few bubbles of air came to the surface of the water.  A few moments later the Sea King surfaces with Paegun attached to its tail, "Shit!"

-Explanation-

As the Sea King's tail came crashing down, Paegun detached the blades and dug into the Sea King's flesh.

-End of Explanation-

Paegun began advancing up the Sea King's back and sat triumphantly, "I shall name you Betsy.  To that island Betsy!" 

The Sea King turned around and looked at Paegun with ferocious eyes, "To the island.......please."

The Sea King took off at full speed towards the island and flung Paegun off it's back where Paegun landed face first into a tree, "I'm never doing that again.  Bye Betsy."


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2009)

_Makin Island, Southern beach_
While preparations for the machine where being made, a tall, lanky man in a bronze overcoat approached the young man in green. 

"Nile dear boy, how is the Will matrix?" He asked. 

"Professor Calthen!" The young man in green saluted Calthen and shook his hand. "What brings you here?" 

"Just curious dear boy. I've heard from a very reliable source that Lady Oressa herself looks forward to the results of the experiment." Calthen said to Nile.

The young scientist gulped. "The Queen herself?" This came as a great surprise for Nile. He didn't expect that the highest power in the world took interest in this project.

Calthen laughed. "Don't worry, she won't punish any of your team if you fail. She just wants to make sure this isn't a complete waste of berri." 

" Well so long as she doesn't trash Lisette here I have no problem would that. "

"Lisette?" Calthen asked.

Nile grinned and pointed to his machine. "Yes, Lisette. Isn't she beautiful?" Nile boasted, looking at the Will Matrix in a disturbing manner. 

"You really need a girlfriend boy." Calthen said, sighing.

"I have Susan, Professor, I need no one else." Nile replied, showing Calthen his wrench.

While the two were conversing, a young woman in marine's clothing approached the two scientists. She stood before them and saluted in a most professional matter. 

"Captain Cree of the Mavi local defense force. I'm here to oversee your WG experiment in accordance with Act 47 of the New Marine charter." 

"Ah, thank you young lady." Calthen said. "I was wondering where the marines where."

Nile however was not as happy as Calthen. " Keep your distance from Lisette, human. You can do your little marine work, but this is MY operation." 

"Excuse me?" Cree asked. "Don't go insulting me you little twerp!" She grabbed Nile and hoisted him up the air, causing his hat to fall off. "And who the crap is Lisette?"

The scientist pointed to his machine, making Cree confused. "Uh, am I missing something here?" 

"Sir, sorry to interrupt." One of the scientists said to Nile. "But the device, err, Lisette is ready."

"Brilliant." Nile grabbed Cree's arm and threw her off him, landing perfectly on the sand and picking up his hat. 

"Begin the experiment!" He declared. 

Many of the scientists including Calthen cleared away, concealing themselves behind a large metal barrier. Nile laughed maniacly as he took out a switch from his pocket.

"So that activates the device?" Cree asked, deciding not to follow the other scientists.

Nile nodded. " Now behold the magnificence of Lisette!"

As Nile pulled the switch, Officer Brint approached the beach with Tsao still on his shoulders.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 15, 2009)

*Out at Sea...*

A fine Crimson ship cuts through the water, it makes a swift turn to the right to avoid a cannon ball. It crashes into the water and explodes. Behind the Crimson Ship is a pirate ship, with a group of eager pirates aboard.

"What is wrong with you fools! Can't you hit this damn ship!" a muscular man with a scruffy brown beard, baggy clothes, and a peg leg, "That's a ship from the Crimson Kingdom, it's bound to be loaded with riches!"

"We're sorry Captain, but the helmsmen of that ship is a genius! We just can't get a beat on him!"

*Aboard the Crimson Ship...*

A man in a red jacket, jeans, and sun glasses leans back in a chair and steers the ship absent mindedly with his feet, "Bah, being alone at sea sure is a pain, I haven't seen any islands or other ships in days," he randomly decides to turn the ship and the manuver luckily dodges another cannon ball.

*Back with the other Pirates...*

"That's it! If your all too damn stupid to hit this fool then we're rammin' em!" the captain shouts.

"B-but sir, that's a Crimson Kingdom ship, and even if we get manage to get all that treasure...They'll be sure to take revenge," one of the fodder speaks out, "What was that? It sounded like fear, coming from _my _ crew!" He walks up and grabs him by the throat, "I'm hardly afraid of some stuck up rich little family, lets take care of this. RAM THEM!"

The helmsmen directs the ship straight for them, "I hope there aren't too many of those Crimson Knights or any of their other warriors aboard," one man says as they pick up speed. As the ship does one of its random turns the pirates slam right into it.

The man steering the ship nearly falls backwards in his chair. He manages to get all four legs of the chair on the floor but his glasses almost slide off, "The hell!"

He takes a look at the ship that slammed into his, "Who the hell do you think you are!" he shouts at the pirates.

"Is that..." the once fearful man says, "Just one guy?" The captain starts to laugh, "Haha, oh, this'll be great. This idiot must have just managed to steal one of their ships. We'll take care of this fool and then take whatever he's got on this thing."

The man adjusts his glasses, "Is that so?" he draws his hook blades, "Let's see you try," he says getting in a battle stance.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Aboard Gaia*

There was a loud crash from downstairs and Korver glanced up from his breakfast towards the door that led below deck. "Looks like she is finally awake" Korver said cheerfully. Korver was seated at a small breakfast table on the deck of *Gaia* eating breakfast. Kaito was sitting in the crows nest twirling his staff about from hand to hand lazily. Hinara locked the helm into place before making her way towards the door that led below. "Go with her will you?" Korver asked politely, "our new guest is not really the one to listen to explanations." Kaito landed heavily and followed Hinara down below.

Cantido had snapped awake and knocked over a lamp in the process of flailing about in her sheets. The last thing she remembered was sinking into the ocean as her boat was swamped. "I'm alive!" she said with relief as she patted at her body confirming this was not a dream. There was a knock at the door and Cantido looked at the door apprehensively. She may have been alive but she had no idea where she was, or how she had gotten here. The door swung open gently and Hinara and Kaito stepped into the room carefully.

"Good morning" Hinara said politely, "my name is Hinara Kaio and this is Kaito Zan" she said introducing herself and Kaito. Kaito gave Cantido a casual wave as he leaned against the wall. "Where the hell am I?!" Cantido asked her guard still up. "You are aboard *Gaia*" Hinara said simply, "this is our ship." "So you are pirates" Cantido said raising her hands defensively. "Well yes and no" Hinara said sure her answer had just confused Cantido more. "We are pirates, but we aren't your typical bunch of pirates" Hinara explained. "Our captain does seek to become the pirate king, but we are not violent or anything like that."

"This is a very nice ship for pirates" Cantido said looking around at her plush surroundings. "Well our captain doesn't like to go on about it but he is quite wealthy" Hinara explained. "If he is wealthy why does he want to be the pirate king?" Cantido asked suspiciously. "Well it interests him to be honest" Hinara said sheepishly. "You are as big of a fool as he is if you plan to follow him on such a meaningless journey" Cantido snapped in annoyance. "You will not speak about Regis-dono that way" Kaito said in his deep voice. "Oh so you can speak" Cantido said her eyes flitting back and forth between Hinara and Kaito.

"Its fine Kaito" Korver suddenly said from the doorway, "and I keep telling you, you don't have to use an honorific with my name. Good morning Cantido" Korver said turning his attention to Cantido. "How do you know my name" Cantido demanded. "Oh I have been looking for you for far too long" Korver said with a chuckle. "Don't get me wrong" Korver said spying the look on Cantido's face, "I have not been stalking you, such things are unsavory. However I am going to ask that you join my crew" Korver said raising his aviators so that they rested on his forehead.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 15, 2009)

Aboard the _Swift Justice_

The ship sailed through the night peacefully, the crew all sound asleep, when suddenly..."ALL MEN REPORT TO THE FRONT DECK IMMEDIATELY! THIS IS NOT A DRILL! THIS IS NOT A DRILL!" Lt. Commander Tyson's voice boomed through the halls.

They all shoot out of their beds, grab hold of some clothes and weapons and race to the deck. At the front of the mob of marines is a man holding two spears, ready to take on any invaders, "What's the situation sir!" he busts onto the deck, the marines follow soon after.

"Well..." Tyson says seriously, "It's Jenkins' birthday!" he says pointing towards one of the many marines, "Oh sir! You remembered!" the blonde haired marine shouts joyously, "But of course! I've got all your birthdays right up here," he says pointing to his head.

"Wh-What?" one of the men says in shock, "Oh calm down Kougi!" he says smacking him in the back and laughing, "Yo-your not gona' wish me happy birthday Kaito?" Jenkins says with puppy eyes. Kaito sighs, "Alright..." he says giving a look of defeat.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Aboard the Pride of Akawa...*

Jace lays at the bottom of his boat, sleeping. A wind carries him forward, to whatever is in front of him. He sits up and yawns, stretching and standing up in his tiny boat. He looks around for a moment and sinks to the ground again. "Man this boat sucks." With the air of a man walking to be hanged, he drags himself towards the wheel. He stands up wearily and peers through the old, rusty telescope, sweeping across the horizon for any sight of land. Suddenly, a fuzzy black shape appears in the distance. "LAND HO!" He shouts in excitement. "Now what island is it..." He rummages through a sack and brings out his map.

It's a completely empty piece of paper.

"DAMNIT!" Jace shouts to the sky. "I'M SUPPOSED TO MAKE THE MAP!

*On Newbeat Island*

10 years ago, Lal had been told, when her father had first set out on his pirating adventures and met Kent, Newbeat had been oppressively controlled by a religious sect known as the bear cult. Her dad and Kent had single handedly done what an entire island could not, and defeated the bear cult, freeing Newbeat.

And now Lal wanted to do something like that. Was that so wrong? To want to succeed, to be strong, to have people know your name? Apparently it was to her parents.

Which was why she was running away.

She had it all figured out. How she would hitch a ride on a merchant ship and turn it over to the first pirate crew she came across in exchange for admission into the crew. How she would rise through the ranks of that crew, and if a more powerful crew came along...well, she'd just trade up. It was the perfect plan.

Lal skidded down the path towards town. She hated how far their house was from town, how long it took to get there. Her mom could move fast if she was willing to use her devil fruit, and they would be noticing that she was missing soon. It was only a matter of time before they found the note and came looking.

Lost in her own thoughts, Lal didn't see the man in front of her, and instead ran straight into him, bouncing off like a brick wall. "Hey!" She said, looking up at the heavily cloaked man. His face and body were completely obscured from view, but he looked tall. Lal didn't care. She was in a bad mood. "Apologize!" 

The man chuckled. "Go away kid."

"Apologize!" She shouted, bringing out her pistols. Well if she wanted to be a pirate, she might as well start now.

"Kid, you remind me of a friend, so I'm gonna give you about 2 seconds to walk away. Got it?"

"Bring it on, geezer!"

The man sighed. "Don't say I didn't warn you..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 15, 2009)

Aboard The Swift Justice

"Don't be such a buzzkill Kaito."Kid said with an amused expression on his face, Kaito was always so serious....It was just too much fun to mess with him.
"It's like you've got a permanents case of PMS or something."He then added."It's a birthday, just relax and have fun for once."

Then all of a sudden he focused his attention on the birthday marine."Congratulations Jenkins."As Kid shook Jenkin's hand he sneakily slipped him a birthday present.It was an diluted extract from his Pink roses, in small doses it could be highly entertaining but it wasn't exactly regulation.

As Jenkins casually pocketed his present, Kid walked over to the railing.There didn't seemed to be anything in sight.He sighed, he was hungry for some action.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 15, 2009)

"Hey, guys."

The other four people on deck turned to face their captain. They had gotten used over time to their captain's random outbursts.

"What's up?" the youngest of them asked. This was a young man of about twenty who was wearing goggles on his forehead behind his spiky blond hair. He was fiddling about with various tools and some wood, and appeared to have been making a model of some sort on the floor.

"I'm bored."

The afore-mentioned young man rolled his eyes at a woman wearing a traditional Nihonese kimono. Her hair was pink and done up in two tails, and she had been quietly sipping some tea from a cup. The woman closed her eyes in acknowledgement, but otherwise made no comment.

"Why am I never surprised?" another man asked, cradling his face in his hands. He appeared to be middle-aged and quite a bit older than the rest of them. He wore a hat and had been trying to sleep on deck.

"Christopher, send us to the Blues."

"What?! Why?" the older man exclaimed in protest. "You can do it yourself, anyway."

"That's too tiring, and we might end up in the New World instead of the Blues if something goes wrong. Leon built this ship to go fast, anyway. We'll be there in no time."

"We're in the middle of the bloody Grand Line! It'll take days to get there, even if I power the ship!"

"Well, enjoy those days, then."

"Screw you!"

The second female on board sighed behind her captain. She hugged him from behind and covered his mouth with her right hand. "Stop agitating Christopher, Fluck."

The chaosman tried to protest but the woman merely stuffed her fingers into his mouth.

The blond man laughed loudly in response. "Even the great Ouka Shichibukai, Fluck C. Zvergher, is powerless before his woman." A text box appeared to introduce the young man.

_Leon "Rook" Rhastel
Shipwright of the World Pirates_

The Shichibukai got his first mate to relinquish hold of his mouth, muttering under his breath. "Speak for yourself, kiddo," he said aloud. He looked meaningfully at the woman in the Nihonese kimono.

"Leon is a much more normal boy than you, Fluck-san." Yet another text box appeared to introduce her.

_Shigekazu Kazoko
Navigator of the World Pirates_

"Yeah, we'll never understand why Larissa likes you," the senior man said. He was still smarting from the annoyance of his captain.

_Christopher "The Piphand" Lock
Second Mate of the World Pirates (also Acting Cook, Doctor, Sharpshooter, Archeologist etc.)_

"Must be because of my charming good looks and unbelievable natural charisma," the Shichibukai replied. The first mate rolled her eyes in response.

"Charisma, maybe. But you don't really have charming good looks, and that's coming from me, your lover," she said with a slight snort. A fourth text box appeared to explain her identity.

_Shiragami Rarisa - "Sekai no Ritsu"/Larissa Absoluntis - "World's Law"
First Mate of the World Pirates (also Swordswoman)_

"Yeah, yeah," he replied, waving her barb away. "I was only joking, old man. I still want to go to the Blues, but I'll help. You don't need to drive us the whole way there."

"I don't particularly mind if you're pulling your weight as well, but why do you want to go there?"

The Shichibukai grinned. "Loads of chaotic potential, old man. It's driving me nuts." The man waved his hand once more, and suddenly, strong winds started blowing from behind them, and the ocean waves were getting rockier.

"Let's go," he said as the winds assaulted his white cloak and he held onto it. A final text box appeared to introduce him.

_Ouka Shichibukai
"Chaos Meister"
Fluck C. Zvergher
Captain of the World Pirates_


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2009)

_Makin Island_

A swirling vortex of lightning burst forth from the Will Matrix. Random shots of lightning struck everwhere, reducing most of the beach into molten glass. 

"Yes, yes, yes! Lisette, you're so magnificent!" Nile raved. 

"We should stop the experiment now! It could damage the town!" Cree said before another bolt of lightning  struck, this time directly at the shield the scientists were using. The shield glowed red hot, and looked as if it were melting. "Turn the machine off now!" 

Nile however was not listening. He began to walk towards the machine, arms spread wide. 

"PROFESSOR!" Another bolt struck, hitting Nile and Cree.

"Cree!" Tsao yelled, jumping off Brint and running towards the injured Marine Captain. 

"Tsao...don't let that machine destroy town...please."Cree muttered before passing out.

"CAPTAIN!" Brint ran towards them, almost getting hit by a bolt of lightning. "I'll take Captain Cree to the hospital and get more marines. You get the other scientists out of here." 

"Very well... but I have to destroy that thing first!" He took out his spear and charged towards the machine.

"Tsao, wait!" Before Brint could take another step a bolt of lightning strikes where Tsao once was. "That idiot!" He muttered before going bloodhound form and running back to town with Cree.

Bolts of lighting began to fall more frequently to where Tsao was running. The young man dodged the bolts, but only barely. "Snake Dart!" Tsao yelled, thrusting his spear. A bullet of air blasted from his weapon, hitting the right side of the machine.  Smoke began to come out of the device, and the lightning vortex was slowing down. 

"One more..." Tsao readied to strike again, until a bullet shot grazed his arm. 

"HOW DARE YOU HURT LISETTE YOU IDIOT!" Nile charged towards Tsao, bringing his wrench down on his head. 

Tsao parried with his spear and jumped away before another lightning strike could hit him. "That thing is a threat!" 

"The only threat I see is you! Now die!" An array of knives suddenly came out of Nile's arm as he charged towards Tsao once again. Tsao blocked the knives with his spear and threw him off with a kick. Nile barely moved, and continued his attack.

Meanwhile the Will Matrix began to glow red, and the vortex started spewing out more bolts.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 15, 2009)

_Makin Island_

After around 10 minutes of lying down next to the tree he hit, Paegun finally got up and went to the town, "I'm hungry.  Let's see how much money I have."

Paegun stuffs his hands into his pockets and pulls out a few coins, "Maybe enough for a small lunch."

A little boy with snot running down his nose walks up to Paegun, "Mister, can I have some of yow berri?  I want some candy."

Paegun's eyes closed slightly and he smiled, "Well you see I haven't eaten in a while and this is all of the money I have."

The kid's eyes focused on the money as he quickly took it and ran off, "I was just robbed by a toddler.......and I call myself a Pirate.  Wait up you damn brat!!!!"

Paegun began chasing after the kid when he ran into a few Marines, "Did you guys happen to see a kid run by here?  He swiped the rest of my money."

The kid appeared from behind a Marine with tears rolling down his face, "That's the guy.  He's the one trying to steal my pocket money that I saved up for food."

"HUH?!?!"

The Marines examined Paegun and looked at his scythe glaringly, "As much as we'd like to bring you in, we have a bigger problem on the South Beach."

The Marines took off running whilst Paegun looks confused, "With a Pirate standing right in front of them......what's the bigger problem?"

Paegun began to follow the Marines towards the beach with 'Kronus' at the ready.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 15, 2009)

Rojas Island

As Big Bubba bolted towards the bar next door, Shin slowly followed him with two wakizashi in hand.They were of poor quality but would have to do, and how could he complain?For years he had been forced to practice with bokken and kitchen knives as weapons weren't found inside the prison. At least not actual professionally made weapons, shivs were present in abundance in Binbogami.

Shin casually entered the bar, every face was pointed in his direction as Big Bubba had informed them of the situation.It was easy to find this boss, he was sitting on a balcony that overlooked the entire bar and Bubba was right next to him.The boss was a giant of a man with long black hair, his grayish skin was covered in scars and the most prominent one ran across his left eye and that eye seemed clouded.Blind from what ever gave him that scar.

"We've got a funny man!"He bellowed."Ha Ha Ha!!!"With each Ha Shin could feel the building tremble.The boss raised the arm that had belonged to on of his subordinates."You gave Mad Dog a present."Really? Mad Dog? What kind of name was that?

"Who ever brings me this joker's head will be rewarded generously."Mad Dog announced and that functioned as the starting signal as the bar's patrons charged Shin.

Shin just let them come to him and then called out. "Tora Gekijou!" He started moving trough the wave of attackers while slashing his blades at them with perfect precision.In no time these dozen or so cronies were taken down."Is this the strength level of the Blues?, I pity you."

He then turned towards Mad Dog who jumped down from the balcony and made the earth quake with his landing."Oi, Bubba!"Now that there was only one Bubba it was redundant to call him Big Bubba."Give me my damn weapons!"

Bubba quickly picked up a crowbar and a chain with a big sturdy lock at one end.With some effort he managed to lift them high enough to drop them over the balcony. Mad Dog caught them effortlessly but the floor cracked under their weight.

Shin intended to charge Mad Dog but one swipe of his chain made him change his mind, there was little to no room to evade it inside.The man was simply too big and his weapons were just as giant sized as him.And taking him outside wasn't smart either, at least here he could minimize the collateral damage but outside this clumsy fool might stomp over Yoshi's shop or some other poor soul  in the wrong place at the wrong time.

"Plan B"Years of military training from former generals of the Imperial Army of Nihon and having to be in a constant state of alert during his childhood made him not just a skilled strategist but could think multiple strategies up in little to no time.

Shin deliberately and quite obviously telegraphed his next attack, he made a big attention grabbing move with his right hand and stretched it out as big as he could.Mad Dog was cautious of this guy, he had proven to be a threat, and responded by binding him with his chain.

The idea was that Mad Dog would then reel him in to finish him off but Shin was quicker and surprisingly a lot stronger then Mad Dog expected from someone so much smaller then him.Shin pulled Mad Dog off balance as he tried to regain balance Shin performed the "Shinkou Tsubame!"

With Mad Dog off guard and from his blind spot (His left, where his eye was blind) Shin attacked.He dropped the wakizashi and balanced it briefly on top of his foot before sending it towards Mad Dog. IT wasn't as much a kick as it was a controlled shove with his foot.

Mad Dog never saw it coming, the blade ran straight trough his blind eye and pierced the brain.Causing the tyrant to fall over, he was dead before he hit the ground.

Shin retrieved the blade, cleaned it and the other he used and then walked over to Bubba."Where does he keep his money."Bubba could not find his voice but with a shaking hand he pointed at a safe in the back office."Open it."Bubba crawled over to it and followed instruction."You can leave."

The safe was stuffed with cash, it was way too much for him to take with him, he just took as much as he could get in his pockets without them bulging too much, grabbed a handful more and then made his way over to  Yoshi's.He dropped the cash in his hand on the counter."There's much more in the safe of Mad Dog's back office, you're free to have all of it for the swords I wish to buy from you."

While Yoshi and his family member's eyes lit up from sight of the cash Shin took a look around the shop.He noticed there was only one katana left, beyond that the only undamaged and rust free blades were three tanto knives."I will take these four and these two wakizashi I used, I liked the way they handled."Yoshi stammered a "S-sure"

"Alright then, I will be going, have a nice life."And just like that Shin exited the store, armed to the teeth now and on his way to a clothing store.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 15, 2009)

North Blue-

?FIRE THE GOD DAMN CANNON! SINK THOSE ASSHOLES!? A man in a long coat shouts. ?That bastard, I see how he wants to play?? Another man in a open shirt and black jeans comments. ?ALL CANNONS FIRE!!!? Two ships release a small burst of cannon fire, The black orbs crashing into each other and exploding in the air. ?Damn it, Their gunners pretty good..? The man in the coat rubs his chin. ?But I?ll show him, The skill of a true marksman!?  He rushes over to the Cannon. ?DIE BASTARD!? And quickly fires a blast at them. 

?Don?t worry Captain! I?ve got it!? one of the men on the other ship shouts. ?Heh, We?ll kick their fuckin asses!? The same man shouts, With a loud boom they blow the cannon ball out of the air. ?Damn, These guys are good?? The cloaked man rubs his chin. ?You can?t beat my gunner brother!? Jason Rodgers, Age 19, Captain of the Little Tree Pirates. ?Heh, Just you wait and see you bastard!? Joseph Rodgers, Age 20, Captain of the Jolly Rodgers.

Elsewhere-

?Urgh?.? A small one man boat slowly moves through the water, it?s oars dripping with water each time they come up. ?Damn it, I?ll kick their asses?? A woman grunts. ?Then? They?ll see? RODGERS CAN BE WOMEN!!!!? The woman jumps up and places one foot on the seat. ?Yes! Those damn brothers of mine? EVEN OUR FATHER! They said the Rodger?s have never had a daughter and that no women could be a pirate captain? I?ll show them all? I WILL NOT  BE FORGOTTEN BY MY BROTHERS DAMN IT!!!!!!!!? she screams into the air. ?Ah, But first? I kinda need to learn how to be a pirate? hahaha?? She rubbed the back of her head. ?Hmm.. I wonder what kinda islands comin up.. I?m kinda hungry.? Jasmine Rodgers, Age 18, Captain of nothing......


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 15, 2009)

*Aboard the Crimson ship*

The pirates just continue to laugh at the man with the hook blades, "Yea...keep laughing jackasses," he leaps from his boat over to the pirate ship and grabs two of their necks with the hook blades and pulls them down, crashing their heads into the deck.

Another man comes at him with a sword but he hooks onto it and then flings it out of his hands. He then spins around and slashes his chest. He throws his leg backwards and kicks a man coming from behind in the gut. He then elbows behind him and hits him as he bends over.

He then turns his attention to the peg legged captain, "Men!" a group of other men make a blockade but Derrick simply cuts straight through them. He then grabs his leg with one of his hooks and trips him. Before he can get up he points his blade against his neck.

"Wh-who are you?" the man rolled his eyes, "Derrick Crimson, Captain of the Crimson Fist Pirates!" the man's eyes shoot open wide, "Y-your one of the actual Crimson Family members!" Derrick glares at him, "Not any more," he stomps on the man's peg leg, smashing it to pieces and then returns to his ship.

After another hour of sailing he spots an island in the distance, "So, what could that be?" he reaches for a large map, and by the time he manages to track it down he is in docking range, "Renault Island," he says as he docks the ship.

He then hops off, "Lets see what I can find in this place," he says stretching and heading into the town.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2009)

_Tsao vs. Nile_

The two men fought each other under the shadow of the Will Matrix's lightning vortex, which continued to spew bolts of lightning. 

Tsao could easily dodge Nile's attacks, which were wild and untrained. Despite that his attacks were just as easily ignored, even if they hit Nile directly. 

"It's as if this guy's made of metal!?" Tsao thought as he struck Nile's arm with his spear.

"Cretin! I'll make sure Lisette recieves proper justice!" Nile roared. He managed to strike Tsao in the shoulder with his wrench, creating a loud noise as he broke Tsao's bones.

"Agh!" Tsao kicked Nile in the leg, causing him to kneel. He then followed it up by striking the scientist with his knee and stabbing his right arm with his spear. Steam began to come out of Nile's arm instead of blood. "A cyborg? I thought the grand line was the only place with those things? How strange... Tsao thought.

"No! I won't let you destroy my experiment! I worked to hard on this!" Nile began to scream. 

At that moment the vortex began to spew even larger bolts of lightning, and released them at faster rates as well. The bolts' range lengthened as well, and began to hit farther targets.

Behind the melting barrier, Calthen frantically reached for his dendenmushi. 

"This is Calthen! The experiment was a failure! Send a clean-up team as fast as you can! I don't think-" A bolt of lightning struck, and in a flash the dendenmushi went dead.

_Water 7_

A man was sitting outside a cafe overlooking Galley-la's dock 4. He was dressed in exuberant clothes, and was stirring a cup of tea. A dendenmushi sat on his lap. 

"Dear me, Oressa wouldn't like this."


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 15, 2009)

*The Girl Who Would be Pirate Pt 1*

The wind blew, its hollowing screams breaking the silence of the area. Dust kicked up dancing around strewn bodies and debris. The place smelled of burning corpses and oil as the sky was lit in an orange light by the ever hungry flames that peppered the village. It crackling sound adding to the atmosphere as only two men remained. One a large marine with numerous tattoos running down his back, His eyes a cold shade of silver as his bald head adorned a large scar on the left side that ran down to his neck. He breathe heavy as the tattered marine clothing struggled to hold on to his body, his muscles worn from the battle.

"Give it up Suboshi, The time of the outlaws has come to an end along with you're wretched life" The large man spoke staring down the other remaining figure. The other a more scraggily looking man his face covered in facial hair and dirt. His messy hair showing through the ridge of his cowboy like hat that bore a skull insignia in the front. He wore numerous jewelery, necklesses and wristbands something only a pirate would dare to be seen in. His button up shirt covered in the blood of the marines he had killed in the heat of battle. Spitting out tobacco blacker then tar he through a smile at the man. Placing his hand on his holster he replied "Sorry Jimushi i have no plans on dying in a place like this"

For a moment their was a silence as if the two respected each other enough that words were not needed. In one quick motion the two drew their guns as fast as they could, The bullet racing as fast as their will from the barrell as the sound echoed through the air. Blood pittered patter on to the floor though not showing from whom. Closing in on Jimushis face blood ran down the side of his cheek, a wound testament to the bullet that grazed him. Back to Suboshi the red liquid poured from the wound in his chest that climbed down his arm and kissed the floor with gentle drops. "Why do you continue?" Jimushi asked as his adversary battled life and death right before his eyes. Giving him a determined glare and a charismatic smile he responded. "Because im a pirate"

-In A dimly litted room, A floor above "The Grand Diner", Peach Island

The last line repeated by a red headed girl whose face was peppered with freckles and a growing smile that she was unable to control. "OH SUBOSHI! YOU'RE WAY OF LIFE! THE WAY YOU YOU STAY TRUE TO YOU'RE PIRATE CODE, YOU TRULY ARE A PIRATE!" She said standing proudly mimicking the stance of another famous pirate found on a liquor bottle. Her eratic behavior scaring her house cat who hid underneath her bed. Grabbing him before he could safely get away in his own personal haven she hoisted him high in the air looking him straight in his eyes. "I'm going to be a great pirate just like Suboshi just you wait and see Jouro" Her big moment interrupted by her cats bathroom break "OH YOU NASTY MOTHERF-!"

(A half hour later)

Hanako stepped out wearing a freshly new shirt and the scent of lavender soap. "WATCH OUT PEACH ISLAND BECAUSE I'M GOING TO BECOME THE GREATEST PIRATE EVER!!" Her siren like announcement catching the attention of every unfortuante individual to be walking past her house at the time though they scuffed her declaration off to be nothing more then a childs game. Pirates were not well liked in Peach Island in fact the Island was steeped in a massive amount of Anti Pirate History, executing and trading captured pirates becoming a profession in this small rock. Her cat lazily stepping outside of the door looked up at his semi crazy owner.

Placing the tip of her finger against her lip she began to mutter to herself "Now if i'm going to be a famous Pirate I need a ship, But where can i find one" She looked around the busy town, People of all shapes and sizes each walking around with their own agendas. Some were going off to work while others merely had no where to go and needed the fresh air to clear their troubled minds. The powerful sound of a ships horn blasted through the air, The citizen each turning to where the sound was coming from. "The Marines Have returned" One of the men cried out as they rushed to go and see their saviors.

In this island Marines were seen as the knights in shining armor that defeated the dragon or more accuractely the Pirates that plagued the world. Clapping her hands together a giant smile grew on her face "Thats it i know where ill get a ship Jouro" The cat gave her an unassuming look not really caring what the girl had to say. This would be her 44th attempt at becoming a pirate and after the 43rd one would grow quite weary of all the talk. "I'll steal a marine ship" Her words breaking the cats apathy as it screeched in horror. Grabbing its tail she raced along "Come on Jouro before all the good ones are gone" she cried out as the cat tried to hold on to the doormat for dear life. 

--Marine Dock, Peach Island--

"It's The Marines" "Have They grown stronger" "They look so noble"

The different words that showered the navy was staggering as numerous people crowded around hoping to catch a glimpse of the town hero. Coming forth from the ship stepped a quite tall and slender male. His platinum curly blonde hair falling to his shoulders as his eyes rivaled the sea in color. He wore the official Marine outfit with a touch of flare sporting a thick fur coat over it. His hands folded tightly to his chest as his prestine outfit caught the eyes of all the females and some males of Peach island. "Citizens of Peach Island, Unkyou has returned" He said raising his hand in an elegant wave as the crowd explored in an outroar of cheers.

Hanako pushed through the crowd to get a better look not at the man who the others seemed to praise but the ship behind him. Her cat who had tried to escape along the way to the dock had been strapped to her head via bandana, Tears streamed down its face fearing the worse. Looking at the massive ship behind him Hanako could barely contain her excitement "Just look at that ship Jouro, It'll be mine soon" Placing her finger back to her lip she began to fantasize again "Wonder what i should name it? The Hovering Sun, Hanako's Floating Fortress, Shipwow?" As she wrestled with what to name her soon to be ship a man was thrown to the feet of the marine.

The old man looked up in fear as he shook violently, The Marine gave him a warm smile as the citizens around cheered for his death. "We found him fratanizing with pirates Lord Unkyou" "Execute him you're honor before he interferes with the peace" Tears streamed down his face as he seemed to beg for mercy "Please I'm sorry" He could barely get out. "Those who interfere with the peace" Unkyou spoke as he lifted the barrell of his gun to the mans head "Shall pay with their life" 

*BANG!!*

The Gunshot roared through the streets of Peach Island and all was quiet.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 15, 2009)

With Jasmine-

"Finally... land..." she crawls out of her boat and onto the dock. "So tired of rowing~" she wines before struggling to march into town. "Hmm..." She looks around, The town has stone streets and seems to be built like a massive maze, The streets curve and twist with the buildings. "Whoa... This place is massive..." Jasmine blinked. "I wonder if there's a good restaurant around here..." 

Jasmine wandered the town but was unable to find any sign of life. "Helloo~~~" She shouted out into the streets. "HELLO~~~~" Jasmine rubbed her chin. "Free food..." she grinned and rushed into a restaurant. "Thank you for the meal~~" She laughs like a maniac as she charges into the kitchen. "WHO THE HELL IS THAT!?" a man's voice shouts. "Eh?" Jasmine stops and blinks, Four large men with guns in their hands hold the kitchen staff and the patrons hostage. 

"Oh... that's why there wasn't anyone out there...." Jasmine blinked. "Well~ I'll be seeing yah~" She laughed and turned around. "Where do you think you're goin girly?" One of the men wraps his arm around her neck. "Uhh..." She smiled nervously and turned around. "No...no where?" She answered. "That's right." A few moments later, She's tied up with the rest of the hostages. "Some help you are." One of the chefs comments. 

"WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU EVEN TALKING ABOUT!?" Jasmine grumbles. "Nice Katana." One of the four examines her blade. "Yeah, should fetch a pretty good price." they smirk. "OI! DON'T YOU DARE SELL MY KATANA! I NEED IT TO KICK MY BROTHERS ASS!"she screams. "Eh? Like i care." The men laugh. "That's it.... You sons of bitches...." Jasmine thrust her chest, a pistol popping out and flying into the air.

"WHAT THE HELL KIND OF HIDING PLACE IS THAT!?" The men shout. "Just cause you don't have them doesn't mean you should be jealous~" Jasmine breaks the ropes and grabs the gun. "Now then, Gimmie my sword!" She shouts. "Uhh... Four guys, four guns, one girl, one gun. I'm no math genius, but 4 > 1." A hostage coughs. "SHUT UP! Haven't you ever heard the phrase, Hell hath no furry like a woman scorned!? that totally applies here!" 

"BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!" The four men begin to laugh. "We've got this whole damn town taken over! so what if you get your crappy blade back!" They begin to cry from laughing. "Damn it... Don't you dare laugh at me...." She took off running and pulled her fist back. "METEOR FIST!!!!" Her right fist flies forward and slams into one of the bandits stomachs. "G...guh...." He lets out a grunt before falling down. 

Jasmine picks up her Katana and ties it to her waist. "You three want some!?" She picks up the mans gun and aims her own. "Damn it, you bitch. SHOOT HER!" The bandits raise their guns, But Jasmine takes out two of them before they fire, the third man gets his shot off and hits her shoulder, grazing across the top. "Guh.." Jasmine grunts.  " Crap,It kinda freaked me out when you shot em and i missed...." He aimed his gun once more.

"RISING SUN!" A swift kick to the jaw sends the man into the roof. "My skin... i worked so hard to make it soft and you went and got it all bloody! you bastard... do you know how hard it is to keep your skin soft out on the ocean!? IT'S REALLY HARD!!!" she screams. "Now i need a bandage..." She walks over to one of the cooks, rips his sleeve off and wraps up her shoulder. "OI! HOW ABOUT YOU LET US GO!" The hostages scream. "No, you were mean to me." Jasmine picks up the bandits guns and walks out into the street.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 15, 2009)

With Shin

He exited a clothing store that was located in a more blossoming district of the town, business was good here and he had managed to find some clothing he liked.Now that he was finally out of those dirty and ruined prison clothes he headed to the docks, he needed to fetch himself a ride.Nihon was a long trip from here, he had decided to travel to the New World and gather a crew to help him get there.By the time he would get there he should be strong enough, with the skills he had already he wouldn't even be surprised if he would be the greatest of the world by that time.

He had no idea how wrong he was, but his arrogance always had been his greatest weakness. As the overconfident prince made his way to the harbor area he reached a fenced area, there was a commotion in front of one of the opening and he made his way towards it.Trough the fence he could see large cages filled with people, it looked like he had stumbled on some kind of improvised prison.

When he got closer to the crowd of people he heard various desperate people cry out."My son!"And various variations on that but the majority were just mad over the fact this prison facility was in the way or on their property.

Shin wasn't sure if he should stick his nose into this, that was until he saw the uniforms of the men that were guarding the entry way.He had seen that symbol before, priests of the Argent Croix wore them and these guys seemed to be some kind of soldiers in service of that church.It made no sense to him why a church would need soldiers but this was no ordinary, his educators had told him that this church had played in big role in "The fall of the True Nihon" as the event was called by the loyalists.

But first he needed to figure out what was happening here, he asked the person closest to him to explain the situation to him.He learned that the church were rounding up those they saw as "heretics", people with different disbeliefs, those that were being too difficult and just those they could profit from as the slavetrade was responsible for a great deal of income to the Argent Croix.

Meanwhile

From a rooftop a man with long messy red hair was using a telescope to view the makeshift prison facility and then looked over to the large red ship that functioned as the base of the Argent Croix here.It seemed like they had only recently arrived here but the thing that caught his eye was that there only the flagship of the Cardinal present.While there were many troops on the ship and the island there were no Gardeur class ships.Normally four of those escorted each Cardinal and each ship contained at least one powerful commander in charge of the Cardinal's safety.

All alone he stood no chance against the, he was too arrogant to admit that he probably would even be outpowered by a single commander, but this was a golden opportunity.If he could free enough prisoners to keep the soldiers busy he could bag his first Cardinal.The Argent Croix stood for everything he hated, but Marshall stood out too much.Before he could even get close to the facility he would be swarmed by soldiers, he needed a distraction so that he could sneak in.

Meanwhile somewhere else

Another red head, this time a female, was also looking at the facility and ship with a telescope but from the other side of town.She had her own reasons for hating the Argent Croix but was disappointed, sure she too had realized that this was the perfect opportunity to assassinate the Cardinal but once she identified the ship she realized it wasn't the one she was hoping to find.

But it would have to do, besides a Cardinal's ship was sure to contain a fortune's worth of relics, not to mention the actual cash they had.But the soldiers needed to be entertained, and that brought a problem.How was she supposed to sneak past the guards and release the prisoners so she would gain the manpower needed to commandeer the ship.

But both the redheads were in for a surprise, the distraction they were trying to conceive just presented itself on it's own.This brown haired guy fool had pushed his way past a crowd that rebelled against the church's actions here and as the guards tried to stop him, he pulled out several blades and started cutting them down.With him in charge the rebels dared to take action and followed.

They were being swarmed by soldiers but the swordsman held his ground.
"Lucky!""Ah, what a great sense of timing."

The two jumped down and were free to strong arm their way trough the fencing and headed to  the various prison facilities.They both had their own way of doing it but they managed to motivate the prisoners into siding with them in battle with the church with only a few words.

Shin was pleasantly surprised by the reinforcements, chaos ensued. More and more prisoners were released but the soldiers received reinforcements from the Cardinal's ship.

Shin saw the soldiers were being led by some type of commander, he knew that he needed to take that commander out as quickly as possible and so with a group of prisoners he stormed the ship.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 15, 2009)

Carpe. The strongest jailer here. Fights with his fists, like a real man does it. I respect that.
"How did you get here?" The confused jailer asked.
Oh I just wandered my way over,
"Look. I don't know how or why you're here, but you're going back to your cell."
Oh? Make me,"

Carpe walked toward Attila, assuming an offensive stance. He struck with his strongest kick then his strongest punch.
That was pitiful. My strength, nimbleness, and dexterity was hypnotized away, not the natural durability my species gives me. Attila punched Carpe with both hands. He was sent flying. Then Attila rushed forth and stomped on his chest until it had completely caved in, Pathetic. I thought the East Blue had better to offer then that, Attila said as he rummaged through the office, collecting the weapons he needed.
Attila walked back to the cell to see the prisoners engaged in battle with around fifty of the guards. He found the prisoners who needed weapons and gave them to them. Then he joined the battle with the armed guards.
"Who the hell is that!?" One of the guards pointed at Attila.
"He's new. No one knows how strong he is,"
"He looks like he'll kill us all! Shoot at him!"
Attila heard this conversation. He turned to face the guards. Two bullets hit his chest, but didn't penetrate, You two fools should have run far, far away from me instead of pissing me off," He walked over to the guards, taking care of three guards on the way, then grabbed the two who shot at him and bashed them together. The two bodies dropped on the floor.
Attila looked around. Now that the prisoners had weapons, they were quickly winning. Soon all of the guards were dead.
All of them headed to the next subdivision. As soon as they walked up the stairs, they were greeted by the rest of the defenses the prison had. The two super jailers that were still alive, and of course, the 120 or so guards that were left. The prisoners stuck with the plan Attila had put together.
Attila and about 10 other prisoners were crushing the armed guards. It was a slaughter. He took care of 20 himself then looked aver at the pair of prisoners fighting the jailer with the staff. They were losing. He looked at the trio fighting the jailer with the sword. They were winning.
You two! Attila yelled at the losing pair, I'm joining this fight. You two are incompetent, bumbling buffoons. With Attila's help the second jailer was quickly killed. The third was killed quickly after.
One of the prisoners grabbed the keys off of the jailer's belt, No! We're the only ones who are going to escape this. The others can fend for themselves.

With no resistance, the prisoners made it to the outside. The prisoners cheered. Non of them had tasted fresh air in awhile.
Most unfortunate, Attila said.
"What do you mean? We're free now!" One of the prisoners cheered.
I am free. You all are dead men. All of the prisoners became silent, then made a circle around Attila.
"I think you're the dead man," One of the prisoners said. The rest of them smirked.
16 prisoners surrounding me. 2 with a bounty over 1 million. 2 with a bounty over 2 million. I think I'll manage. Attila killed them all. Then he got a ship he could sail by himself and sailed off the island.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 15, 2009)

With Jasmine-

?Hmm.. They said the town was taken over.? Jasmine sat in a weapons shop. ?So, That means, That there is probably people here.? She rubbed her chin. ?Which would explain why I?m currently surrounded by fifteen men?? Fifteen bandits stand around Jasmine. ?Heh, You?re pretty cute Girly. What?s yer name??  A large fat man with a green Mohawk asks. 

?Jasmine Rodgers.? She responds, slightly creeped out. ?Rodgers? Like Akuma Rodgers? Jason Rodgers? Joseph Rodgers?? He raised an eyebrow. ?That?s right!? She took a proud stance. ?BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!? The men all burst out in laughter. ?A WOMEN RELATED TO THOSE MONSTERS?! YEAH RIGHT!!!? They continued to laugh hysterically. 

?Like there could be a woman that strong!? the fat man was bent over slapping his knee. ?ANGELS PUNISHMENT!? Her fists slam into the mans gut. ?Eh?? He blinked. ?It? didn?t work?.?? Jasmine blinked. ?You fucking bitch!? His large fist hits her face and knocks her to the ground. 

?Ur?rgh?? Jasmine rubs her cheek. ?Did you think this fat was normal?? The man laughs. ?It took years of training to master this art?.. CLOUD FAT!? He laughs. ?It cushions all your blows like a nice big fluffy cloud!? Jasmine blinked. ?So? pretty much, I can?t hurt you with blunt force, but I can use a sword or bullet?? she smirked. ?Uhh?? The fat man blinked. ?Crap.?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 15, 2009)

With Shin

He had reached the deck, the leader he had been looking for had disappeared but there were still plenty of soldiers to fight on deck, but as the crowd of fodder thinned the Cardinal finally showed his face again.Figuratively speaking of course, the Cardinal was in full battle armor.

"I haven't fought in years, never even had to."The cardinal said, his visor was up.Revealing an old and wrinkled face."To think that deciding to speed up the completion of my task would bring me this much trouble."He was referring to the fact he sent his guardians away, but Shin had no interest in this.

"I have no interest in your backstory, I only took action because I know that you and your people would've hurt and killed countless of innocents if I did not stop you, I'm not someone who sits idly by and just lets that happen."Shin took a battle stance, one Wakizashi in his right and his katana in his left, and then charged.

The Cardinal, St John the Diligent, took defensive measures.Shin's blades clashed against the armor, the metal plates protecting the Cardinal from danger.Shin was testing out the armor, he confirmed it was sturdy enough to withstand his slashes so it was obvious he would need to go for the joints and other cracks in the armors.

He charged again, the Cardinal tried to land a hit with right fist.The knuckles were spiked and would give some serious damage but it missed, it became quickly clear that Shin trying to stab trough one of the cracks in the armor and so the Cardinal focused on defending again.

He was having a hard time, the armor was heavy and he was out of shape and aging.But then all off a sudden he spun around and the armor shifted and before Shin knew it he was hit in the chest and thrown against the main mast.

"What the?"The armor had changed form, it was now quadruped.Those back legs were what kicked Shin away.As St John turned around Shin noticed that the entire armor had gained horse like features, and was then further shocked to see that the armor seemed to be alive.The faceplate had taken on a horse's head shape and even snorted.

"I see, I was holding back because I felt ashamed by killing an old man in a suit of armor he could barely move but it turns out that there is no need for that, you rely on your horsey to do the fighting for you."Shin was about to prepare another assault but was distracted when another figure arrived.

From the sky a large red being landed on deck, to Shin it resembled an winged oni but it must've been that devil the white folks feared.Since oni's weren't winged.

"Damn, I nearly arrived here too late."Marshall said."Sit back samurai boy, this one's mine."

"I have no interest in ending this fight, I will cut you down if you get in my way."

"Ah, a tough lad, aren't ye?"Marshall was getting excited, giving this arrogant a beatdown almost became as interesting as killing the Cardinal.

"Now, now boys."A second person arrived.This time a woman."I thought it was ladies first?"

"Not in this case, ladies have no place on the battle field."

"Aye, I'll drink to that."Marshall opened his flash and took a swig from it."A lass should stay in the kitchen and the bedroom, though I'm not opposed to doing bedroom activities in the kitched."

"Well ain't this just perfect, a trio of sinners have surrounded me."He looked back and forth between the three."I know of you two, you two red ones."He pointed to Marshall and Val."The satan's spawn that was prophesied to born in one of the red."He referred to Marshal, it was this prophecy that caused the death of countless of Rua like Marshall and many others with red hair or red eyes.

"The name is Marshall Law, the Ruan you speak of was killed long ago by you and your kind but from his ashes I arose, The Crimson King."

"And that bloody witch, former slave of the Cardinal of Charity, he released you from his service and you had the audacity to repay that kindness by becoming a thief of the church."He then turned to Shin.

"You don't get to call me that bloody with, It's Valeria Ashcroft, the Scarlet Witch."

"Then here we have the arrogant swordsman, but whoever you are escapes me."The cardinal shook his.

"I am Shin Yagami, the son of the Red Sun, the last true emperor of Nihon."

"Dear me, what was the lord thinking when he created you, I should smite you were you stand."

All three were already annoyed but now they had enough."Shut.""The.""Fuck."*"Up!"* 

All three attacked at once, a powerful sword strike by Shin, a bone shattering punch from Marshall and a blood claw swipe from Valeria.All of this force combined sent the Cardinal flying, last the three could see was that he flew in the direction of the island.

"The Cardinal!"The remaining soldiers either chased after their commander or just ran away in fear.

"Alright, boys get of this ship."Val said as he started cutting the ship loose with her DF powers.

"Like hell I am, I'm taking this for myself, I finally got a ship to put all my bitches on."

"Seeing as I'm the one that did all the work, it should only be expected if I took the ship."

The prisoners were split into three groups, those loyal to Shin, those loyal to Marshall, and those loyal to Val.And none of them knew what to do which didn't help them get the ship moving.

"Oi, this is a big ship, we'll need all of you to help run this ship."She told the prisoners that had been promoted to deckhands just now.While her faction did what she said the others just looked at either Marshall or Shin.

"She's right, help out for now while we settle this dispute."The ship had already started sailing away from the island but now with the extra help it started to speed up.

"Same here, get busy."Marshall said to his troops.

They three leaders stared at each other, Shin was already reaching for his swords and Marshall got ready to switch to hybrid form again.Only Val knew better at this point, now they were hitting the open sea she couldn't afford to kill them, she needed the men they controlled to help run this ship.She would wait until they arrived at an port again, she'd just get rid of those two pests and whoever made trouble and then recruit some new people to replace the lost deck hands.

"Uh....Captains?....."One of the deckhands spoke up, he was using ridiculiously fancy looking telescope with gold crosses on it and studded with diamonds."I think I see a marine ship that's about to intercept us."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 15, 2009)

*Renault Island...*

The island is also known as _Drifter's Haven_ for the sole fact that very few people have settled down and live on the island. It is well known for being a pit stop for Marines, Bounty Hunters, Fishermen, and Pirates alike. There are several stores and bars all over the island.

Derrick strolls through the island with his hands in his pockets, he observes the people as they walk by. There are several scruffy looking men, several people carrying weapons, he soon spots a group of marines. He darts them a dirty look but then remembers that they have no reason to give him trouble, atleast not yet.

He sighs as he walks past them, "I'll hold off on kicking marine ass for now, what's more important is that I find a freakin' crew," he starts to rub his chin, "Yea, I guess a one man crew isn't all that intimidating, plus I could use someone to watch the ship."

*Back on his Ship...*

A group of marines investigate the sight, "We had gotten word from someone in the Crimson Kingdom that one of their ships had been stolen," one says observing the ship, "Looks like we've found it, we better check the ship out first, then we'll contact them."

One of the fodder rush over to the two officers, "Uh, sirs," they turn to the man, "What is it soldier?" he gulps and points towards the mast, "The hell?" they all look up to see the black flag with the crimson red fist on it, "Is that a Jolly Roger?" he asks, "Investigate the ship! I want a thorough search! And be prepared for the pirate's return!"


----------



## Furious George (Nov 15, 2009)

*Aboard the Swift Justice...*

"Awww yeahh! Give it up fa ma ro' dog, Jenkins!"

One particular marine, eyes covered by shades and decked out in the brightest of bling, seemed a bit more "awake" then most of the marines. 

"Ma dude survived another year as a justice-lovin' soldja and please believe we Storm Chasers know how to show love for dat' kind of sacrifice..." 


The truth was that this particular marine never wnet to sleep that night. He knew that today was Jenkins birthday and he had been up all night doing two thing: 

1).listening to the Murda Squad's latest album on his Den Den Mushi player.  
2). Preparing for the occasion.

"Now...."

The marine walked over to a table that was covered with a cloth and quickly pulled the cloth away. On the table was rows of 40 ounce bottles of malt liquor in brown paper bags. 

*"LET'S GET IT POPPIN'!"* 

At that moment many of the squad members came alive as they clapped and cheered. Though Lt. Tyson's Storm Chasers were definitely marines sworn to uphold justice and oppose the anarchy of the pirates more then a few members parties like they were pirates themselves... and this iced out marine would have it no other way. Marines could be gangstas too.

After Jenkins seemed to pocket what looked like a flower (???.... not that there's anything wrong with that, ya under-dig. Whatever those two did behind closed doors was their thing. This marine just didn't get down like that.) from Kid, the marine handed the birthday boy the first bottle. He then began tossing the rest to the others. 

"Yo, you need this more then anyone else homie. Enjoy it!"

He tossed one to his 'homie' Kaito. 

After everyone had their own bottle and was ready to drink, the marine shouted solemnly. 

"WAIT! Before we get it poppin' like ya'll know we should... its only right that we give some to our fallen homies."

The marine then began to pour some of the malt liquor on the floor as tears began to stream down behind the shades. He spoke in a burdened whisper.

"Play on... playas." 

(frame freezes as the marine pours the liquor with a goofy look of sorrow on his face.)

*Bobby E. Fame 
Pimped-out Lieutenant
Storm Chaser*


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Jace...*

Jace drifted slowly to shore, finally leaping onto dry land. "Aha!" He shouted with newfound enthusiasm. "Victory is mine! Now I just need to find a better ship!" He set off walking through the town, grabbing some fruit from a stand on his way. 

"Hey!" The fruit stall owner shouted. "Kid! What do you think you're doing?!" Jace looked up in genuine surprise. 

"Eating."

"You've got to pay for that kid!" The man shouted back, walking up towards him and rolling up his sleeves. "Don't make me beat the money out of you!"

"Pay?" Jace asked, struggling to come up with a definition for this strange new word. "Money?" 

The man's forehead began throbbing. "Don't play dumb with me kid! Gimme that fruit!"

"No way." Jace said, shifting his stance slightly. Top the untrained eye, it looked like he was simply trying to get into a more comfortable position. But if one had studied the art of Southern Storm Strike for even a week, they would no that he was preparing for one of the martial art's simplest techniques: Head of Lightning. "It's my fruit."

"That's it kid!" The man started forward, but Jace was already moving. 

"Head of lightning!" He shot towards the man, crashing into him and rebounding off. He hit a wall and leaped off with the nimbleness of a jungle cat, dropping suddenly and raising his leg. "North Wind!" He hit the man in the face with a well aimed kick. "East Wind!" He shifted his position and landed another kick on the right side of the man. "South Wind!" The back this time. The man fell to the ground, gasping. "West Wind!" He landed a strike in the man's left ribcage, knocking him into a wall. The man let out a low groan and sank into unconsciousness. "It's _my_ fruit." Jace said before walking away.

A few minutes later, he was walking absently towards town in the direction if the main docks. "I need a ship. I need a ship. I need a ship and it better not be shit." He sang softly, munching on his apple. "No, that one sucks. So does that one. That one's pink, ew. Nah, nope. Shit. Double Shit. Aaaaaaaand...whoah." Jace stared up at the ship before him. It was big. It was sleek. It was intimidating. And it was a beautiful shade of crimson. Jace's eyes grew to the size of saucers as he stared hungrily at it. "Preeeeeeeeety...."

*Lal*

The man sighed. "Don't say I didn't warn you..." A before the word "You" had reached Lal's ears, the man had kicked her 50 yards down the road.

No way. That wasn't possible. People _didn't move_ that fast. And yet he had. Lal struggled to her feet, desperately lifting her pistol...

But the man was on her again, still covered in his cloak. He wasn't even breathing hard He grabbed her by the throat and slung her back to where they had been standing.

And then he was there to catch her. Lal couldn't help it. She screamed. He was too fast, too good. He wasn't human. It had to be a mistake, something she had overlooked, maybe there were two of them...But the man simply shook his head and lifted and arm.

Which was nearly torn off by several pellets of exploding light. He snarled and tossed Lal nearly off the path, turning to the source of the attack.

Kaya stood behind the man, in Hybrid point. A white cloak billowed around her, her sword in hand. Her arm was outstretched, still glowing with explosive energy. "I don't know who you are." She snarled, gold red hair whipping around her face, "But you take your filthy hands off my daughter."

Apparently Kaya had seen the man move, and knew he was nothing to fool around with. Becuase when she drew in power, she drew in _a lot_. He skin began to glow a bright gold, and the air around her pulsed and shimmered. She lifted both hands. "Judgment Day." An enormous tidal wave of energy swept forward, towards the man...

"Ragnarok Pellet!" Jorma stood on the other side of the path, Kabuto in hand. A baseball sized pellet shot from his staff slingshot, breaking off into small pieces, which broke into smaller pieces, which exploded. 

Finally, the man seemed to notice something wasn't right. He looked wildly back and forth, and let out a small noise. "Hey this isn't right...."

And then he was engulfed by flame and light.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 15, 2009)

*Aboard the Golden Future, sailing from a New World jungle isle...*

"Intolerable!" 

The marines, with their white shirts and caps etched out with black X's (as they were forced to do), quickly dodged the black treasure chest that was tossed at them. 

"Absolutely unacceptable!" They dodged another one that punched clear through the wall behind it. The squeaky voice spoke on. "After two days on this god forsaken island all you bring back is this!?!"

A rather large chest was tossed directly at the men and one unfortunate fellow caught it in the chest. Luckily, she didn't toss that one as hard as the others. The marine was only knocked out.. and the chest burst open to reveal a wealth of sparkling gold doubloons with some god's image subscribed onto it.

A small girl in a pirate outfit far too big for her huffed and puffed in strained rage. One marine dared to speak.   

"B-but my lady! The coins are pure gold and theyre very old!" 

In an instant the man was sent flying though the wall not too far behind that other treasure chest. The girl hollered out with her fist still extended. 

I'M A TENRYUUBITO, YOU FOOLISH HUMAN! The blood of the Celestial Dragon's courses these veins! I wouldn't take a wad of beri from a commoner in white gloves!* HOW. DARE. YOU *SUGGEST I SHOULD BE SATISFIED WITH THE BOUNTY OF JUNGLE BABIES AND SAVAGES!"

The rest of the marines-turned-pirates shook in their boots as they stood before the tiny queen who paced back and forth in her huge room littered with adorable stuffed things, shiny expensive things and wanted posters of cute pirates. She was shouting things barely decipherable at this point. She was beginning to look a little red and that was never a good sign.

Give me red rubies and black pearls! Give me necklaces that sparkle with topaz and sapphire! Give me diamond goblets off-set with aquamarine rims! And Emerald.. HOW LONG HAS IT BEEN SINCE IVE SEEN EMERALD!?! ITS MY BIRTHSTONE! IT DEFINES ME!!! WHERE ARE MY EMERALDS!?!?! 

The room began to quake from her violent whining. She grabbed her head and grinded her teeth as though it pained her to get so upset. She suddenly moved over to her dresser and picked up one of her hand cannons. She waved it threateningly at the band of would-be pirates before her, each one begging mercy when the barrel fell in their direction. 

Whose idea was it to come here?!?! WHOSE THE DEAD MAN WHO THOUGHT IT WAS A GOOD IDEA TO MAKE PORT ON THIS DAMNED ROCK!?! *WHO? WWHHHOO?!?!?!* 

I-it was your idea, ma' lady! One of them blurted.

The crazed preteen blinked twice and then her face contorted in a way that only an exorcist wouldnt be troubled by. Her red freckles could hardly be seen as her entire face turned that same color. 

*RRRAAARRGGGHHHH!!!* 

Then the little volcano erupted. She banged off pistol shots in the air before beating the blasted gun against the ground until it fell apart. She threw pillows that left imprints in the walls, ripped out sections of her hair, bit whole chunks out of her furniture and beat her fist into her massive bed until the frame beneath the mattress split. She did this all on the strength of one ear-splitting scream.

My lady! Youll destroy the ship if you get any madder! Hit the Angry Wall, we beg you! 

The enraged girl retained enough sense to follow good advice. Wouldnt do sailing about in a torn-up ship. She ran to the right of the bed over to a wall of triple-reinforced steel that had many old dents in it. She proceeded to create some more, delivering vicious blows to it with the wrath of hell behind tiny fists. Her entire body was now a dreadful red. The pirates dare to speak some more.

Please my lady try to calm down! 

*I* 

She threw her head into the steel wall without regard and pulled away. A huge dent was left. 

*AM* 

She delivered another headbutt, deepening the dent and pulling her head away with a big spot of blood.

*CALM!!!* 

(Images freezes as steel cracks from her third heabutt.) 

*Becky Smithson. 
Captain of the High Queen Pirates 
Tenryuubito runaway*

_______ 

_"Seems the little monster took a look at the fortune of gold we brought back."_

The fat man in a business suit mused in his mind, absently cooling his hoggish face with a fan as he sweated to an impossible amount. He sat on a beach chair on the deck of The Golden Future, one pirate behind him with an umbrella while another sprayed him with cologne every 5 minutes. The ship was just sailing away from the island they plundered.

"It sure is hot out today.." 

It wasn't hot at all. 

Beside the two who were catering to him, three other former marines stood at attention around him at all times just because he could make them do so. All 5 pirates had wooden clamps over their noses to block the smell. It didn't work much at all. 

"I better go down and check on the Captain before she does some real damage." The pirate, his face green with revulsion from the stench just like the others, began to take off.

"No. She'll be fine. You are needed here." The fat man spoke darkly. 

The pirate's hope of escaping the fat man's scent was crushed. He frowned and got back in position. The one next to him lost it. 

"Arrghh, I can't take it any longer! I won't!" 

The fat man glared in insult as the pirate jumped off the side of the boat into the freezing water. He preferred to go over board then to endure his stench! 

Immediately a few pirates ran to the side where he jumped with life raft and rope in their hands. 

"DON'T." 

They froze. The fat man in pinstripe and monocle stood, cigarette holder held between teeth. His entire suit was dark with sweat stains. It dripped in clots the size of small puddles in the wake of his steps. He walked with purpose to the side of the ship. 

"Rifle." 

A pirate tossed him a weapon. The man aimed at the pirate and shot 3 rounds into the sea. 2 hit the pirate's arms. He wouldn't be able to swim now. 

"To you who tried to help him. Stand right here and watch until he goes under." He ordered while taking a drag. His hands were gloved. "No mercy for people who can't stand pressure. No mercy for bleeding hearts either." 

He began to walk away from the screaming and drowning pirate as his men scowled at his back. 

"Phew. It sure is hot today."

(Images freezes as the fat man tosses the rifle back to the pirate) 

*Amerigo Vespucci 
First Mate of the High Queen Pirates 
Sweat Man*

__________________ 

As was common in the Grand Line, the sky suddenly went black and clouds pregnant with rain water began to form. Seconds later, a brutal storm tossed the Golden Future about and all on deck were ordered to retreat to their quarters below. All except one, of course. 

"Argh! Scared of a little water are ya?!?! HAHAHAHA!"

Hard rain cascaded down his battle-damaged body as he hung, crucifix-style, to the bow of The Golden Future. He didn't seem to mind. 

"Not used to gettin' a little wet ya lanblubbers?!?! Ya hermits run into yer shells whenever the fun really begins!!?! HAHAHAHAHA-oh-oh, that's right! Ya wanted a navigator didn't ya, lass!?! Well here's what I can gather about our current position.. wer in the middle of a storm right now! HAHAHAHA!!!"

His voice had an indescribable menace. His one good eye bore no pupil. The type of man who makes babies cry when he passes by, this one. Lightning struck everywhere.

"ARGH, as long as yer all down there would ya mind bringin' me some of that good Mariejois booze!?! I HAVEN'T DRUNKEN IN DAYS!"

That part really seemed to tickle the old man as he roared with open mouth. The crew was learning to ignore him.

"Yeah, that's right! I'm making some demands tonight, ya scurvy dogs! I WANT RUM, A ROOM AND A RIPE YOUNG WHORE! I REQUIRE A PEACE OFFERING, YA HEAR?! YA BETTER GIVE ME YER SACRIFICE AND SAY YER PRAYERS! Because when I get outta here... HAHAHAHA!!!" 

He seemed incapable of finishing his statement because of his laughter, like someone who had a really funny story to tell but couldn't finish it because he kept stopping to laugh.

"Because when I get outta here HAHAHAH"

A huge wave crashed against the ship and submerged the old man for a moment. He was still laughing when the waters receded. 

"When *I* get outta here HAHAHAHAH" 

Another wave hit him. Seaweed covered his body.

"BECAUSE WHEN I GET OUTTA HERE *HAHAHAHA!!!!!"*

(Image freezes as a lightning bolt flashes, illuminating the old man in the middle of a deep laugh.) 

*Biblor The Bleeder Weisely 
Navigator of the High Queen Pirates 
Hell's Flying Squirrel
Canceled Bounty: 83 Million*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 15, 2009)

*Derrick*

He heads back to his ship, "That...was incredibly boring," he sighs as he leaves the town. As he walks down the hill towards his ship he spots a group of marines in front of it, some even on it, "What is with the interest with my ship dammit..." he says frustrated.

He starts to walk towards his vessel and spots another man checking out his ship, "Hey! Can't a guy leave his ship without havin' a bunch of freaks taking it over?" he says with his arms crossed.

"Is this your ship?" one of the two officers ask, "Then your the one who stole it from the Crimson Kingdom, and it's clear to see that your a pirate," the other one says pointing towards the Jolly Roger.

These two men are...

Lt. Jones, The Fist: 6 feet tall, slicked back brown hair, broad shoulders, tan skin, likes short walks on the beach because of his sensitive feet.

Lt. Waters, The Foot: 5 ft 10 inches, black hair tied in a poney tail, skinny upper body but powerful legs, refuses to use his hands for anything, including paper work.

"You are under arrest! Now tell us where the rest of your crew is!" Jones shouts, "Well...it's just me really," he says darting his eyes away, slightly embaressed. 

"A one man pirate crew..." Waters says quietly, the entire marine crew bursts into laughter, "SHUT IT!" he shouts and then pulls off his single glove and tucks it into his back pocket, "I'm more than enough to stop you losers," he says raising a fist, "And who are you?" he says motioning over to Jace.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Jace...*

"And who are you?" he says motioning over to Jace.

Jace tore his eyes away from the ship and took a deep gulp of air. "That's...a...very...pretty...ship..." He lunged forward towards Derrick and smacked him in the face.

"Are those two fighting each other?" Lt. Jones asked in confusion.

"That one's not very intelligent is he..." Lt. Water replied, pointing to Jace. "Whatever. Round 'em up boys."

*Madoka*

Terrence Springs, the 20 year old son of the Governor of Telluride Isle, lays naked in the jungle of his home island. A waterfall gushes around somewhere behind him, but for the moment he only has eyes and ears for the naked woman in his arms.

"Wow." He manages to breath out finally. "That..was incredible."

The girl smirks and faces him, her long, light purple hair falling into his face. "I know." She said, in an offhand manner. She turns away and begins picking up her clothes, making sure to show off her body as she does so. "And about that deal we had..."

"Of course!" The man says, smiling. "The servants entrance is in between the castle's East Side and the bakery. Password's Strawhat. The ball will is wonderful, trust me. Everybody in masks..."

"Yes..." The girl says, searching around in her bag for something. "I can't wait for tonight."

"Nor can I." The man says earnestly, looking around. "I can see why you wanted to take me out here. Everything is so beautiful."

"Oh, I didn't bring you out here for the natural beauty." The girl says calmly, straightening.

"Really? Why then?"

The girl turns and smiles. "You're very, very bad at it, you know that?" And then she fires a pistol into the man's head. He falls dead on the ground, and the girl waves her hand impatiently. The ground begins swallowing up the dead body, and she pulls her shirt on, where the picture freezes.

*Madoka
Freelancer Pirate
Class A Bitch*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 15, 2009)

*With Derrick and Jace...*

Jace smacked Derrick right in the face, "Wh-What the hell!"  he throws a punch but Jace leaps backwards to avoid it, "You come here, undress my ship with your eyes for an hour, confess your love for it to me, and then hit me in the face!"

Neither of the two notice the incoming Marines, "You little-!" he thrusts forward and throws another punch but he misses Jace and hits a marine instead, "Get back here!" he starts throwing a flurry of punches but Jace nimbley avoids them all, and each punch smacks into another marine.

Jace finally goes on the offesnive again and thrusts his leg forward, but Derrick bends backwards so he flies right over him and into another marine. Derrick gets back straight up and charges once again, "Will you hold still!" he throws a punch, and at the same time Jace does the same.

Their fists meet and they can feel the wind coming from the contact, "Your pretty good...but I doubt you expected this," his fist begins to turn red and steam can be seen coming off it. Jace's eyes grow wide and then he backs up, shaking his slightly burnt fist. 

"That's right, I ate the Kazan Kazan Fruit so I'm a Volcano Man," he raises his hand into the air, lava forming in his hand, he then thrusts it down, the lava flowing out of his palm and right towards Jace, "Well actually I was force fed it...but thats besides the point," he says rubbing the back of his head.

Jace hits the deck and the lava smacks into the majority of the remaining marines. He grits his teeth, "Why...can't...I...hit...you!" he says, his hands turning red again.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 15, 2009)

-With Attila-
He had stolen a small ship and sailed off the marine island, over to the next closest island. Attila was disappointed. That escape was extremely easy. However he was a dictator of at least 7 islands in the grand line, all of them taken by force.
He sat in his ship and pondered his next move. He had a couple of things on his agenda.
1) Regain his islands.
2) Regain his strength, dexterity, and nimbleness.
3) Get even stronger by learning the 5 chakras that Chuck Osbourn had once fought with (this task is especially hard)
4) Get revenge on the hypnotist.
5) Gain even more islands. 
Even in the grandline, I was not alone. I had a group of loyal companions that followed me and further boosted my power, The thought of gathering them didn't even cross his mind. He was sure all of them were dead by now, I will start by scratch and get a new companion here in the East. Then I will enter the Grand Line, where we will start my empire.

He stood and went to the helm. He was directly on course. After a few minutes, he could see the island in the distance. There was no dock or anything, which worked to his advantage since there were bound to be marines waiting for him.
He landed and destroyed his ship in order to cover his tracks. Then he made his way to the capitol city. There were marines swarming everywhere. Of course since Attila was so suspicious looking, the marines approached him. Fortunately, the marines didn't have a picture of him because he didn't sit in jail long enough to get a mug shot taken.
"Excuse me sir," A marine said, "Have you seen any of these men?" He held a picture of all of the prisoners that Attila had just killed. This is why he killed them. They would have been a burden.
No. Now let me get on with my buisness,  He started to look around.
"Sir. Are you sure you are not affiliated with these men?" It was a trick. If Attila were to use the word prisoner, or escapee, he'd know he knows something. Attila was too smart for that.
I answered no already! Now leave me be!
"Captain!" The marine yelled as he waved him over. Attila took one look and about choked.
Interesting, Attila mumbled to himself, In my 75 years, I have never seen anything quite like this.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 16, 2009)

Recently on Rojas Island

A badly beaten St. John was helped up from the floor, his armor protected his vitals but there was plenty of surface damage to the old and battered body."Bring me one of those damn snail gizmos."He meant a Den Den Mushi of course.With haste a soldier handed him one.

"This is Cardinal st. John the Diligent, reporting an prisoner rebellion and the theft of my flag ship, the precious Cardinal Red!"He yelled trough the speaker."The rebellion was lead by a trio of wicked criminals, sins incarnate, the following pirates: Shin Yagami the Red Son , Valeria  Ashcroft the Scarlet witch and the Crimson King Marshall Law."He then added."I want these embodiments of Pride, Greed and Wrath blasted out of god's realm A.S.A.P."

An other voice spoke up from the another end of the line."Did anyone manage to get that clearly, for the life of me I can't decipher that accent and those fancy religious terms."This pissed off the Cardinal even more.
"For heaven's sake, hurry the fuck up and recover my ship!!"

"Ah, yes sir....Cardinal....Father?.....Uhm I think my Den Den Mushi is passing trough a tunnel....KSGHGGHSHSHS."The nervous communications officer stationed at a nearby marine base emulated static and then ended the transmission."Uhm, let's see."He searched for the link to the marine ship that had already been en route to Rojas Island.

"Seahorse, this is Marine base Vermillion, Cardinal that you are assigned to assist has been attacked, ship is currently hijacked by pirates led by following."Now the officer had a problem.He received a lot information and barely managed to understand the Cardinal."Joe?"

"Yes, sir."Joe responded trough his microphone."Something about a Shin The Red Sun."They misheard Son as Sun."Valeria the Scarlet Witch and Marshall the Crimson King."

"Something like that, anyways please take care of this promptly, the last thing I want is another lecture about keeping the Cardinals happy."

Currently on the Cardinal Red

The marine ship was closing in fast, and Marshall and Shin were still thinking of killing the other.

"Boys, let's settle our differences later."Valeria was the wiser one of the bunch, in this situation at least."That marine ship needs to be taken care of."She shot a glance at the marine ship."Wait they aren't firing...."

The marine ship was well within range and the inexperienced crew hadn't even gotten close to being ready to fire their own cannons.Now Shin and Marshall decided to focus on the marine ship first."Rather obvious, isn't it?"Shin replied in his usual smug tone.When he just got confused looks from the deck hands/prisoners, and two annoyed looks from Marshall and Val, he explained.

"The ship is their priority, they can't afford to damage it so they will probably try to get next to us and board the ship."

"I see, then before they do we need to blast them out of the water."She then turned to the deck hands."Does anyone know how to operate the cannons on this ship?"

A series of "Not really" Was heard and variations of it.

"Why bother?We can just smash them with our barehands, or with our kitchen knives if we're too much of a pansy for it."Shin didn't appreciate this shot at him but next thing he knew Marshall took hold of his and Val's shoulder and transformed into his hybrid mode.He stretched out his leathery wings and took air.

He flew over to the Seahorse and released the other two before letting himself crash on deck.He took a deep breath and then exclaimed."Devil's rage!"Before exhaling a stream of fire that roasted marine and set various parts of the ship on fire.

"Aim for the sails."Shin added.Before yelling out. "Tora Gekijou!"He initiated a series of slashes he used to cleave a path trough the marines on deck and ended by cutting into the main mast.The single katana lacked the durability and sharpness to cut straight trough it.
"Witch-girl, apply some force with your blood magic."Shin wasn't aware that there was no such thing as magic in the world but the witch part threw him off because the general Nihonese believed in such things like magic and demons.

While Valeria didn't appreciate being bossed around, nor being referred to as witch-girl, but she was smart enough to know that tactically Shin had much to offer.And so she went along with it."Bloody Gauntlet!"With her trusty switchblade she cut her wrist, now access to her main weapon she coated her lower right arm with the red liquid and solidified it before smashing hard  against the main mast.

By now Marshall had set fire to the sails and as it came tumbling down it crushed a handful of marines before the fire spread like crazy.It was now only a matter of time before the ship burned down to a crisp.

"Time to leave."Shin annoucned, the others couldn't agree more and Marshall flew them back over to the Cardinal Red.

The ship took off leaving the burning Seahorse in their dust.

"Damn, I've never handled a marine ship that easily....Not with just three people."Marshall took out his flask and took a celebratory swig from it after raising it high.

"Please, the strength level down here in the Blues is ridiculously low, I wouldn't be surprised if I was the strongest person present."Oh boy, what was this arrogant fool wrong.But he would learn that soon enough.

"Well....I must admit, we make a good team."Val decided to let Shin's comment go, she had figured out how to handle the situation with the ship and went to confirm that it was feasible."Bring me a map."She ordered a deck hand, one that wasn't loyal to her.When she realized this she added."You big handsome stud."With a goofy grin the deck hand retrieved the map.

"Ahem, look."She pointed out the approx location they were at."From here it's a little over a day to the nearest island so I propose we run this crew together."She saw that the others weren't eager about this and explained."We all know that we can't run this ship without the help of the others, so I figured we just worked together until we could battle for the ownership of the ship, on an island there should be plenty of sailors the winner could recruit to run this ship.....So?"

"Very well."Shin couldn't deny her logic.

Marshall though didn't like it at all, but he figured he could always double cross them later.For now he needed them so he went along with it."Sure, why not."

"Then it's settled, we vow to work together until we've reached port."She took out her switchblade."Now to sign this contract between pirates."She cut her palm, blood trickled from it.She then handed the blade to Shin."I do not see the point in this, I have given my word already."

"Well...Let's just say, talk is cheap and so is your word, at least until I get to know ya better so for now I'd appreciate a blood contract."

Shin sighed but took the blade, cut his palm and Marshall followed his example.The three all pressed their wounds together to sign this blood contract and as Shin and Marshall went to bandage their wounds up Val smiled turned away from the rest and smiled evilly. 

"Morons."She mumbled under her breath.She stared at her wound, which she rapidly clotted and then healed.Not even the slightest mark remaining.She wasn't really that gullible, to think that a blood pact meant more then a person's word.People couldn't be trusted at all, but now she had managed to insert a little of her blood into both Shin and Marshall's bloodstream and so for the next 24 hours she had her very own kill switch.

After that it would've degraded to much but before the time was up she could solidify the blood and kill them within seconds.Just before they would arrive at the port she would do it, by then she wouldn't have a use for them.

The next day

Val looked at her pocket watch, learning that she had about 6 hours remaining on her window of opportunity.She smiled deviously and imagined throwing their dead bodies into the sea before sitting down an throne while the deck hands followed her every command.But she was snapped out of this day dream by Telescope Pirate, or so she mentally referred to him.He was still carrying the telescope that formerly belonged to the Cardinal and she only realized this now so she grabbed it away from him and intended to keep it for herself.

"What was it?"She asked.

"Well uhm.....I was playing around with my telescope..."Val's dirty look made him correct herself."Uhm your....I mean your telescope and spotted another ship."

"I see."Val used the telescope to peer in the direction the deck handed pointed in and confirmed there was a ship."Pirates, I don't recognize the Jolly Rodgers though, probably rookies since I pretty much memorized all of the crews and their flags that are local to North Blue."Well they certainly weren't locals, but she couldn't have been more wrong about them being rookies.

"Intercept them, I'm sure a big fancy ship must have a lot of  treasure with my name on it."Though she wondered how rookies got their hands on a ship like that, probably like how she and that pair of idiots got their hands on their's.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 16, 2009)

_The Silver Ostritch Casino, Water 7_

Among the many wonders of the city of Water 7 is the Silver Ostritch, A 4-storey casino where the rich and powerful , whether they be pirates or marines, mingle as equals. 

"You know I've never seen the mayor of Water 7 ever enter this casino." The well-dressed man said to an aquaintance dressed in a suit. He had a corsage in the shape of an ostritch that seemed to have been made of gold. The two of them were walking up the stairs, the well-dressed man holding a cup of tea while the man in the suit held a glass of East Blue rum.

"The mayor's too busy with work to ever go inside. The last time he went here was for a routine inspection. Didn't even play a game of poker." 

"Well despite that business is booming." The man chuckled.

"You should bring the others with you sometime. I might even give you guys a little extra chips."  

"Perhaps I will." 

The two friends reached the top of the casino, where a large hall flanked by heavily armed men was. With a simple hand gesture from the man in the suit the guards let them pass. The hall was filled with fine jewelry and beautiful ostritch statues. A portrait containing both men and several others hung proudly at a pillar at the center of the hall. 

"Ah, this brings me back." The man said, gazing the picture. "It's been 7 years since the battle at Fishman island, hasn't it? "

The man in suit nodded. "The fishmen are still angry that we had to end the revolution there, aren't they? "

"Lord Jimbei is being reasonable about the entire thing actually. A great relief actually, the last thing we need is the Yakuza of the Sea being angry with us."

The man in the suit laughed. "Hope that means he'll come by and gamble here." 

The two men went to the end of the hall, where a pair of dendenmushi where. The man in the suit waved to his guards, who closed the chamber. 

"Well, time to call the boss." The man in the suit turned on both dendenmushis. A screen came out from above them, glowing faintly. A vague figure began to form on the screen, slowly materializing into a white-haired woman with a stern look on her face.

"Grieze, Rek. What do you want?" She asked.

"Nothing much, I still haven't found strawhat Luffy." 

The picture froze, focusing on the well-dressed man.

*REK DU MORTIS, AGENT OF THE NEW GOVERNMENT*

"Still on that wild goose chase? Come on Rek, settle down, I even kinda miss you bossing me around!" 

The picture froze, focusing on the man in the suit.

*GRIEZE GASIO, FORMER MONARCH PIRATE* 

"Not the point, Grieze. Anyway, Calthen called. something went awry with the experiment."


----------



## koguryo (Nov 16, 2009)

_Makin Island, South Beach_

Paegun arrived at the beach a couple of minutes after the Marines he followed.  There were bolts of lightning everywhere and struck a tree right next to Paegun, "Well lightning never strikes the same place twi-"

Another bolt of lightning struck the same tree and Paegun stared at the tree and then the machine, "Whoa.  If that thing didn't have the potential to kill me, it'd be so awesome.  Time to destroy it.  Marines assemble."

The group of Marines that Paegun followed stared back at him, "What the hell makes you think we're gonna listen to you?!"

"I have a hunch that I was an officer of the Marines in a past life.........or something along those lines."

The Marines shrugged Paegun off and ran towards the machine, as the group got closer and closer to the machine they were zapped by bolts of lightning and fell to the ground.

Paegun nodded and began his dash towards the machine with one of 'Kronus' blades in his hand.  He threw the blade up into the air where it attracted a couple bolts of lightning, "Gotcha!"

A lightning bolt struck Paegun's body and he was thrown back into a tree, "Holy Shit!"

The blade from 'Kronus' that Paegun threw up landed back on the ground orange from the heat of being struck by all of the lightning bolts, "I'm lucky, ruined my suit though."

Paegun got up from the tree, brushed himself and started dashing towards the haywire machine again, _I'm gonna get you this time._

Paegun looked further down the beach and saw Nile and Tsao fighting, _Really in the middle of all of this?  I could use some help but I can't really hold 'Kronus' right now because of the heat._

Paegun looked around him as he dashed towards the machine and saw an unconscious man, "Sorry about this buddy."

Paegun grabs the man and puts him over his shoulders and continues towards the machine.  Paegun suddenly stops in place and holds the man like a javelin, "I'm really sorry about this."

In an instant the unconscious man is thrown towards the machine and makes an impact.  A pipe is knocked lose and the lightning starts to grow a little weaker, shortening the radius of the bolts.

_One more of those pipes should do it._

Paegun frantically started to run towards the machine again, grabbed a large pipe and began to pull as hard as he could.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 16, 2009)

_Makin Island_

Nile ceased attacking Tsao when he saw Paegun attacking Lisette. Frantically he tried to shoot, but Tsao grabbed him from behind and stopped him from hitting Paegun.

Finally Paegun's pulling paid off. With a final yank the pipe was removed. The vortex rapidly shrunk, while lisette began to glow. The metal began to boil, and it was clear that Lisette was going to die.

"Tsao to the rescue! " Tsao yelled as he ran towards Paegun and backflipped impressively away, just in time. Lisette began to glow even brighter, and finally it melted, the beautiful engine reduced to a molten
lump in the middle of the beach.

"I should let go now." Tsao said with embarrassment, noticing that his hands were placed on Paegun's hips in an akward fashion. 

"We should celebrate this GLORIOUS victory, mystery scythe man who shall become my sidekick!" He proclaimed.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 16, 2009)

_Makin Island_

Paegun brushed off some dirt from his suit, looked at Tsao, and sighed, "Thanks a lot.  I'm Paegun Collaart.  Oh wait one sec, gotta go get my scythe."

After a brief moment Paegun came back with 'Kronus' on his back, "Anyway, I'm Paegun Collaart.  You are?"

"I'm Tsao.  You're gonna be my sidekick, let's go celebrate."

Paegun looked slightly confused, "Okay then......let's go eat or something, we can discuss this "sidekick" thing while we eat."

Tsao punched Paegun's shoulder, "Sounds good."

_Inside of a Restaurant_

Paegun is scarfing down food while Tsao carefully takes small bites, "So whush thish aboutsh a sidekick?"

Tsao put down his utensils, "I'm a Pirate, like yourself.  I can tell that you don't have a crew or don't belong to one, as no one was with you earlier.  You're also not dressed like a Marine, more like a Government agent but you don't have the symbol or anything.  I want to go to the Grand Line, and I'm gonna need a crew.  You caught my eye, so I want you to join my crew."

Paegun put down his fork and smirked, "How many people are in this crew so far?"

Tsao looked at Paegun with a serious face, "With you that will be exactly..........two."

Paegun fell out of his chair, "Well we all have to start somewhere I guess."


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 16, 2009)

_Makin Island_

After making more conversation with Paegun, Tsao got up from his seat and jumped towards the door. "I need to go check up on Captain Cree. Though she may be a marine and I a pirate, we're very close friends! " He ran out of the restaurant and towards the hospital.

"Your bill sir." A waitress went up to Paegun and handed him the check.

"Why does this feel so familiar..." Paegun thought, sighing.

_Makin Hospital_ 

Professor Calthen was in his room, recuperating. He didn't expect Paegun to throw him like that, but given how it saved their lives he should be thankful.

"Poor Nile. And he loved Lisette so much..." Calthen frowned for a second, then perked up. "That boy really needs to get laid." 


_Marieoja, New Government HQ_

"It's settled then. I want the head of this failed operation hunted down and captured."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 16, 2009)

-Sailing from a Jungle Island in the Grand Line-

**BA-BAAAMMM**

The ashes fall from a lit cigarette as the whole room reverberates and shakes.  A man bathed in shadows looks up to the ceiling of his workshop as tools fall from wooden pegs on the wall. Taking another drag the man pulls his right hand from the skull he is working on. His thumb and pointer finger squeeze the around the cigarette right above the filter. His lips release it as it is pulled away. He blows out a white stream of smoke as he puts the skull on his work bench with his left hand. A moment later he pulls that hand up to his eyes and squeezes the bridge of his nose.  “By the sounds of it. She’s throwing another fit.” The man says with drearily. Pulling the smoke back to his lips he bites down on it. Pulling his hand away he allows it to fall to the table. It come to rest on a pair of pliers. 

The metal of the tool softly scrapes across the table as his fingers wrap around them. Clattering sounds of metal on metal is heard as the pliers are lifted. Then with a firm grip the man wraps his hand around the skull and rolls it slightly so the teeth are exposed. With a steady hand the teeth of the tools are brought down on the left incisor of the skull. With a gentle twist to the left followed by a rock to the right the man starts to slowly pull the tooth free. 

**BA-BAAAMMM** 

The whole room shakes more violently this time. The pliers slip chipping the tooth in the commotion. A depressed look crosses the mans face as he peers down at the broker enamel.  “Well. That sounded like the ’Angry Wall’” The man said with a depressed tone.  “at least it’s being close to being over.” he adds as his head slumps down. Rolling the skull he peers to the ceiling as he takes little puffs off the cigarette that he had rolled to the side of his mouth. Looking back to the skull he move the pliers over to the other incisor and clamps down. This with a firm pull he yanks the tooth free in one pull. He wasn’t going to take a chance this time. Lifting the skull as he examined the tooth he tosses it into a bin full of the things. Plucking the tooth free from the metal grasp he drops the pliers to the table with a -thud, thud-. 

Moving his hand to the necklace around his neck he lifts up and pulls it over his head. Rolling the teeth around the looks to see if the tooth meet the grade. A sour look falls over his face as he realized the tooth was  too decayed to display. Grumbling the man stands from his bench. Shoving the tooth in one of his many pockets the man slips the necklace back around his head and allowed it to fall back into place. As he pulled his hand free from his pocket the man turns. The blood smeared over his leather apron shimmers in the dim light as he makes his way over to a wall.  The sounds of chains rubbing against wood can be heard as a figure of a man comes into view. The man appeared to be a native of the island the crew was just on. “Please sir, I am no use to you . I beg you to let me go.” A smile breaks the man’s lips as he pulls his left hand up to the mans face. 

Gripping the native’s jaw the mans shakes his head side to side gently.  “Don’t you want to help me figure out how to put a man back together successfully?” is the question that is asked. Sweat forms on the man’s brow as he follows the man’s free hand lift up to his face. The darkness is illuminated as the shape of a small knife is stitched together in the man’s hand. As the scalpel fills in the man moves it closer to the man’s face. “Please sir, I don’t want to die!” the native begs.  “I’m sorry but a live subject is so hard to come by with the Captain. I can’t pass this opportunity up.” is the reply as the reflection of the razor sharp blade appears in the condemned man’s eyes. When it seemed that all hope was lost three solid knock echoed through the room.

-Knock, Knock, Knock-

A frustrated look crosses the mans face as he blew a stream of smoke in the prisoners face. The scalpel shatters as the man releases it. Pulling from the native the man pulls his left hand up to what little was left of the cigarette in his mouth. Pulling it free he drops it to the floor. As his hand dropped back down he steps on the smoldering butt and twist his foot putting it out. With a sigh he pulls the apron off and drapes it over a large peg.  Coming.” he says in a loud almost annoyed tone. The shuffling of his feet is heard as he makes his way over to the door. Reaching out he grasp the knob in his left hand and twist. After the door creaks open what he sees is one of the would be Pirate Marines. In the mans left hand was a bag which he lifts and hands toward the man. Cautiously taking the bag the man opens it and peers into it. On the inside was the remains of one the Captain’s hand cannons. 

(frame freezes as the man pulls his head back up from looking in the bag with an annoyed expression on his face) 

* William Sullivan
Shipwright/Mechanic 
Trace Man*


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 16, 2009)

_Aboard the _Pandaemonium_..._

"Hell yeah, I knew I was right. Are you feeling that, Larissa?" Fluck asked. "I'm not as in tune as you are on this side of the spectrum...But yes, there is a significant disturbance in Order on that ship," Larissa replied. "You guys coming along?" Fluck asked, addressing his other crew members this team. "Nah, this Order and Chaos business only involves you guys, Cap`n. We'll just stay on the ship since they seem to be moving towards us and watch the show, maybe help," Leon answered, snorting. As if anyone could give Fluck and Larissa trouble in the Blues. "Sure thing. Time to pay our dues, Larissa." The order user nodded.

"Temporal Thought."

The captain and first mate of the World Pirates disappeared from view.

----
_Aboard the _Cardinal Red_..._

"-I'm sure a big fancy ship must have a lot of treasure with my name on it." Val said, wondering how rookies could have gotten their hands on such a ship.

"Really now? Sorry, treasure isn't our thing."

The female pirate whipped around in surprise, realizing that there were now two unknown persons on deck, standing not half a metre away from where she was. One of them was an adult male, dressed in a billowing white cloak that covered most of this person. His white hair was striking and he gave off a general aura of discomfort. Discomfort for her, that is. The other was an adult female, clearly attractive and pleasing to the eyes, dressed in a black blouse and pure white skirt. Valeria's eyes darted to the scabbard on her left hip.

The bloodwoman didn't bother with introductions. Whoever these guys were, she could innately feel that they were bad news. She produced her switchblade and slit her wrist cleanly, then morphed it into a sharp scythe. She darted forwards and lopped off the white haired man's head in one swift stroke. It landed on the floor with a soft 'plop'

That was the weaker-looking one taken care of, then...

"Larissa, I think this incident is more to do with you, but you don't really need to deal with this woman. I'll handle her, she's quite a looker," the head spoke up from the deck.

"Really now..." she replied with a suspicious look on her face.

"Aw, don't get jealous. You know that I can't be with anyone else except you," the talking head said, even as it slowly disintegrated and reformed on the headless body. Fluck C. Zvegher cracked his neck, then turned to face his opponent.

"Go, Larissa. I couldn't get killed by this woman even if I tried," he said, grinning.

The first mate nodded in deference to her captain, and started walking away. The telescope pirate had observed these events and was in total shock. In fear, he pulled out a pistol on this strange newcomer.

A second later, he fell, a neat slash appearing across his chest. Only one other person has seen what Larissa did, and it was her captain. 

Larissa kept on walking, shaking her head. _"Don't worry, Fluck. These guys aren't worth killing. I'll let them live."_

"Sure thing," he responded. "Shall I start with you, then?" he asked, addressing Valeria. He didn't plan to seriously fight with this rookie of a pirate, and she had already showed that she lacked the willpower and determination to touch him, but he was always interested in testing out the growth of rookies.


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 16, 2009)

*The Girl who would be pirate PT 2*

The Smoke rose from the barrell twisting in turning bending to the winds desire. Unkyou's heavy finger resting atop of the trigger, Everyone at the scene was dumbfounded their eyes almost bulging out of their heads. The old man opened his eyes to find not the afterlife or an end of a bullet but rather a young girl standing admiring the massive marine ship in front of her. Unkyou blinked twice not believing what he saw. The bullet had driven itself into the girls shoulder though seem unphased by it. "Hey mister how much for the ship?" Hanako broke the silence inquiring about the price of the massive marine ship.

Jouro her cat who had been strapped to her via bandana had passed out from the fear. "Little girl" Unkyou muttered to himself about the strange woman in front of him. "Hey are you deaf? I asked how much?" She said digging into her pocket feeling only lint and a stick of gum though she played it off as if it was a wad of cash. "Ill pay whatever you ask for. The surrounding crowd began to speculate and what and where the girl came from.  "SHES A WITCH!" One of them called out sending an uproar through the crowd.

"SILENCE!" Unkyou called out and reexamined the girl "How is that I just shot you and you seemed unphased?" With his words Hanako finally realized her now bleeding wound. "I'VE BEEN SHOT! WHY WOULD YOU SHOOT ME! WHAT KINDA MONSTER SHOOTS LITTLE GIRLS!" Her frantic behavior making everyone concerned. Grabbing her arm in pain she moved around erractically "DOCTOR I NEED A DOCTOR!" Unkyou looked around and realized a marine shooting a girl would be bad press "HURRY WE NEED A MEDIC" He called out as a few marines rushed over to Hanako to help.

Remembering her power she quickly transformed the shoulder that had been shoot into part of a telescope shooting the bullet out of her body. Patting the wound "Their all better" *"WHAT DO YOU MEAN ALL BETTER!?" *Everybody cried out, The girl becoming much more peculiar then before. "That power...Could it be the power of a devil fruit" Unkyou thought to himself as the girl strechted her newly healed arm. "In any case" The blonde marine snapping out of thought pointed the gun back at the old man. "You wont be so lucky this time old man. NOBODY MESSES WITH THE -!"

*BAMM!!*

The Marine fell backwards as blood shot out of his nose, Hanako stood proudly with her fist in the air. "LORD UNKYOU!" The Marines called out swarming around their leader. Grabbing his nose he called out in rage "GET HER! I WANT HER AND THAT OLD MAN DEAD!" The Marines turned their attention to the girl who seemed ready for a fight. Before they could brawl the old man grabbed the girl and began running "LETS GET OUT OF HERE". The two pushing through the busy streets, The Navy knew they couldnt fire with so many civilians in the way and decided to give chase.

"Hey who are you?" Hanako asked the man who tugged at her shirt, Taking a quick left the two headed down several alley ways jumping over boxes and other debris.  "My name is Pachi I'm a mechanic and part time fisherman, Thanks for saving me back there" The mans words confusing Hanako "Saving you? I wasn't trying to save you, I wanted to know how much the ship was" Pachi laughed to himself at a lost for words for the girls honesty "Why do you need a ship anyway?" He asked as they took a few more turns, The Marines footsteps becoming louder.

"I'm going to become a Pirate" She said with a big smile on her face. Pachi nodded laughing a bit with her before being stopped in their tracks by Marine soldiers. "Under the orders of lord unkyou and the world government you are underarrest" The Marine announced pointing their guns at them. "Seems like this is the end of the line girl" Pachi said, Hanako sunk her nails into Jouro "HANAKO'S CAT BLITZ!" She said throwing Jouro as hard as she could into the lead marines face causing the other to be distracted. "SCOPE SCOPE BAT!" Hanako called out as her now telescope arm plowed through the remaining Marines sending them crashing into a nearby wall. Picking up her outcold cat, Pachi lead the way "This way"

--Docks, Peach Island--

Getting back up to his feet Unkyou wiped the blood from his nose. "Bring me Diver" He commanded getting back up on his feet, a few moments later the Marines came in struggling to carry a massive blade. Taking it by the hilt he raised it over his head and rested it against his shoulder. His famous battle ready pose causing the citizens to admire him. "I want that girl found alive, Ill handle her myself" The meeting taking a tense tone as the marines have never seen him this angry. "Me and diver will settle this" He said with a giant grin on his face.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 16, 2009)

~ Aboard the Swift Justice ~ 

?ALL MEN REPORT TO THE FRONT DECK IMMEDIATELY. THIS IS NOT A DRILL! THIS IS NOT A DRILL!? The commander?s voice boomed. Below deck a pair of dark green eyes crack open below a Marine?s hat as a very large man stirs in his hammock. Still heavily hung over the large man struggles to shift his weight and move. But that proved to be a bad move as the hammock spun uncontrollably. With a whipping motion the large man is sent hurtling toward the wooden floor below. With a thunderous crack the man lands chin first slightly splintering the floor on impact.

The hat that once covered his face lands neatly on his rear end as it stuck up in mid air. With a groan the man?s body falls over slamming to the ground. A tear forms in the corners of the man?s eyes as he pulls his arms around in front of himself. Grumbling to himself the large fellow pulls his arms under his massive frame and then pushes himself to his knees. With a string of incoherent cuss words the man pulls his left hand to his chin and rubs the stinging sensation in his face away. Shaking his head as he pushes both arms to the side as he lets out a large yawn,  ?Always sumthin? happinin? when I have ah massive hang over.? the large man mumbles with another yawn as he reaches back and retrieves his Marine?s cap. 

Staving off another yawn the marine hops to his toes and as he pushes himself to his full vertical base he scratches his ass before sliding his hat over his blonde and crimson hair. Popping his back he heads for the door not even paying no mind to the fact that besides his hat the only other cloths he was wearing was his cargo pants. Stepping foot into the hallway the man scratches at his facial hair. His head was throbbing and his eyes were bloodshot,  ?I hope they save some fer meh. ?Cause whoever decided t? attack us is gonna pay.? the marine grumbles as he brings his left hand up to his face and pinches the bridge of his nose between his eyes. Allowing his hand to fall on the walls he makes his way to the stairs. Above he hears a commotion but it didn?t seem like a fight was going on. The large man angrily grabs the railing. The wood strains under his vice like grip. Loud thuds are heard as the Marine makes his way up the stairs. 

A few moments later his large left hand wraps around the door knob. With a twist he opens the door and steps though, ducking so he doesn?t crack his head on the door frame. As his bare feet hit the damp cool wood of the deck the man?s green eyes lock onto the gathering of Marines in the center of the large deck.  His eyes catch one of the Lieutenants, the one with all the jewelry, walking t over to a covered table. A second later the Lieutenant pulls the cloth back revealing several rows of what appeared to be alcohol. The large Marine?s eyes sparkle _ Well, since we?re not fighting, at least we?re drinking_ he thinks as the Lieutenant speaks. *"LET'S GET IT POPPIN'!"*  are the words that leave his lips as he handed a particular Marine the first bottle. Then after another exchange, that the large man couldn?t hear, bottles were tossed to the rest of the crew. The large Marine catches his bottle as he closes the gap and joins the group.

He didn?t know what the occasion was, but at least it was worth celebrating with alcohol. "WAIT! Before we get it poppin' like ya'll know we should... its only right that we give some to our fallen homies." the Lieutenant says as he then began to pour some of the malt liquor on the floor. The large man?s left eye twitches _What a waste, but it is for our fallen brethren_ he thinks as he pops the top of the liquor, then tipping it over he too pours some on the deck as well.  ?Fer th? fallen.? the man says lowly as the alcohol splashes on the wood.

Allowing the rest of the crew to pay their homage the large man then takes a deep swig of his bottle. Lowering the liquor shakes his head. Reaching down into one of his many pockets a goofy grin spreads across his lips. A second later he pulls out a shiny silver flask.  ?Who can drink this weak stuff.? he says as he pops the top of the flask. With that same smile spread across his features the large man puts the rim of the flask next to the bottle's opening, tipping the flask up he begins to pour some of its contents into the malt liquor as several drops fall to the deck below. The wood sizzles and pops as the mystery liquor hits it.

* Kenneth Forsythe
Storm Chaser: Marine ~ Lieutenant Junior Class 
Scotsman Brawler and Drunk*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 16, 2009)

Aboard the Cardinal Red

"Shall I start with you, then?"

The switchblade slipped out of Val's hand, she couldn't believe what had just happened.Out of the blue these two just showed up and this guy took a decapitation without flinching and probably more important, without dying.

Panic set in, though she tried to think of another attack she simply couldn't think of anything that would work.With shaking hands she started to inch backwards, that was until a voice was heard from behind her.While she had hated the sound of that voice before, now she thanked Oda for it because it meant Marshall was coming.

"Who is this white haired pansy?"He asked while cracking his fingers."And why are you shaking like that?"

Val had slightly regained her composure, lips now actually escaped her lips compared to how her bottom lip just quivered before.

"We're fucked."She said and then further explained."This guy, whoever he is, is a Logia DF user."The tone in her voice made it clear to most that this was serious.To most didn't include Marshall.Though in his defense, he had little knowledge about Devil Fruits classifications. He always thought you only had Zoan and "That other kind with the weird long name" types.He assumed wrongly that Fluck's DF was of that second category.

"So what?."Marshall replied. "Don't worry, I'll take care of this guy."He reverted to his hybrid point.He swung a right hook that didn't quite work out, the punch and Marshall went straight trough him and the momentum even made Marshall trip.Though It could've also been a little chaotic probability that caused the accident.Either way he fall flat on his face, while holding his sore face he climbed back on his feet and yelled out in surprise."I can't hit this guy!"

That little sparkle of relief Val experienced when Marshall showed up, had disappeared by now.

With Larissa

The swordswoman was walking from Telescope Pirate when she suddenly saw a man come up on deck who had something familiar about him.She couldn't quite place it.

Shin frowned when he saw this unfamiliar swordswoman, she had a certain air about her but something a little behind her caught his attention.It was.....He had no idea who it was but it was one of the deck hands, he was lying on the floor bleeding from the chest.

Shin reached for one of the tanto he carried."Shinkou Tsubame!"He dropped the tanto and balanced it on his left foot before launching it towards the swordswoman.
It shot straight towards Larissa, who with skill and speed could even afford to roll with her eyes while catching the tanto.She eyed the workmanship and was less then impressed.

Shin was shocked to see that the attack was so easily dealt with.By now a couple more deckhands had showed up."You two, get him some medical attention."While they followed his orders, Shin drew his katana and one of his Wakizashi.Then he charged at her.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 16, 2009)

*Aboard the Swift Justice...*

Kaito simply watched in disbelieve as the entire crew began to party, yet again, it seems like it was just yesterday since they last had a big party like this one. Most likely because it was, but Kaito just can't keep track. 

He held back a look of disgust as one of the Devil Fruit users tossed him a bottle, he would make sure to take him out, as well as Kid. He had them both on his mental hit list, he then turned to Tyson, whom he knew was too strong for him to take out, atleast for now.

As Kaito popped open the bottle a cannon ball smashed right into the side of the _Swift Justice_. Kaito turned to where the attack had come from and spotted a pirate ship, "Alright, we're under attack!" he said a little too excited, but to get the chance to take out some pirates and no longer have to take part in this foolish party was well worth the danger of the battle.

Tyson's face went blank, he looked at the pirate ship for a good minute and then suddenly he stepped forward, his foot slamming through the deck, "Those...BASTARDS! HOW DARE THEY INTERRUPT SUCH A SACRED EVENT!" A group of fodder soon ran in front of him, attempting to hold him back.

"Sir, don't get too angry, we're in the middle of the ocean, if you destroy our ship we'll be stranded!" he continues to breath heavily out of his nose, his face turning red, "Just let the Lieutenants take care of it for now, atleast until you cool off."

"Fine...BUT EVERYONE ELSE GET US WITHIN RANGE! AND PREPARE THE CANNONS!" the men quickly got in position and with their speedy ship it didn't take long for them to get close enough.

Kaito has readied his spears, "It's go time," he watches as the other Lieutenants prepare themselves, one a drunken fool and the other two devil fruit using bastards, "Great..." he says to himself.

He gets a running start, chucks his two spears into the air above the pirate ship and then leaps after them. He catches the weapons in mid air and slams them into two pirates as he lands, "Lets go men! Take em' out!"


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 16, 2009)

Fluck stroked his chin. This woman was getting way too scared...But that was the appropriate response towards a Logia user for someone in the Blues, he supposed. Sometimes, being too aware of the situation wasn''t good either. On the other hand, it probably beat being a moron like this newcomer.

"Hoho," he said, observing the current form of the newcomer. He noted the red skin; small horns; tail; and the bat-like wings on his back. "Mythical Beast fruit? That's something on par with a Logia in rarity, or even better, I would say," he commented. "Of course, any fruit is useless if you don't use it properly," he continued, shrugging.

These guys were boring him. Start out small, drop some hints, and maybe they might be able to hit him. These guys obviously had potential, though, if only because of the high level of their basic abilities. Fluck decided there was no need to stretch himself by teleporting. He raised his left hand, which had his thumb upright and his index sticking out to mimic the shape of a gun.

"Chaos Gun," he muttered. He fired a projectile of purple energy off his finger. Or rather, his finger became chaotic energy and was then fired, but that wasn't apparent to the eyes. Marshall reacted by spewing a gout of flame at him. The fire overwhelmed the projectile but it then continued to move right through Fluck. "Well, at least he could beat that. I seriously don't think I have anything weaker besides using my pistol, or, if I'm really stretched, punching him physically."

The devilman was now apparently considering his next move, having realized for certain that he could not hit him. Let him do that, he'll need to be more calculative and learn about strategy.

He looked over at the woman, who still had not moved since seeing his head drop off without a problem. Her heart was in chaos; he could tell. Her 'chaos' was going haywire. Most likely, she though she had nothing she could do against him at all, and actually, she was right. But you wouldn't get anywhere in the Grand Line with that kind of mindset. 

Ignoring Marshall for the moment, he addressed Valeria, "Calm down. Do you know who I am?"

The bloodwoman considered this for a moment. "No," she said slowly.

"I see. Well, I am one of the Ouka Shichibukai - Fluck C. Zvergher. I ate the Logia fruit, Chaos Chaos no Mi, and am now a Chaosman," he announced. He knew that this would only further increase her fear, but it had to be done.

"Concentrate. That fear is meaningless to you. Turn it into a determination to live. Because if you don't start hitting me," he said, a stony look on his face,

"The both of you're seriously going to die."

----

_With Larissa_

"Shinkou Tsubame," Larissa repeated. Now that was something she hadn't seen in awhile. Curious...Very curious. She spared the young man a glance before using one of her trademark Iai moves. This was far too quick for anyone on board to follow, but she hoped that this kid, who was using the Imperial Rokukamigami Kamae somehow, would at least be able to follow her slowest moves eventually. A cut seemingly materialized on Shin's cheek. He stopped dead in his tracks.

"Calm down and observe the enemy. It is the height of foolishness to charge so openly against an Iaijutsu user, _bozu_ (brat/kid)."

"...Nihonese? Who are you? Introduce yourself!" he said.

"I don't think I have to respond to you. I am interested in what another Nihonese is doing here, though. I've never met another one of us besides Kazoko ever since I left. Very well. I am Larissa Absoluntis, or rather, that is the name most know me by. It is still applicable to address me as Shiragami Rarisa, however. I am the sole successor to the Zenkei Jikiden Iaido Ryuu, and am the First Mate of the World Pirates, whose Captain is Fluck C. Zvergher, one of the seven Ouka Shichibukai."

"Also, it is common manners to introduce yourself first when asking for another person's name, bozu."


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 16, 2009)

Jace hits the deck and the lava smacks into the majority of the remaining marines. He grits his teeth, "Why...can't...I...hit...you!" he says, his hands turning red again.

"Because that really doesn't look fun!" Jace shouted back, spring off the side of a ship towards Derrick. The noble sidestepped, and Jace ended up knocking several marines into the ocean. 

Derrick dived at Jace again with his Lava hands, and gave him a pretty good punch to the stomach. Jace gritted his teeth and head butted Derrick, hard, sending them both stumbling, knocking over several more fodder marines in the process.

*Lal*

Lal gasped as the man was engulfed by flames and light. And then, within a second, it was gone.

And the man was still standing.


His cloak was completely disintegrated, along with his shirt and most of his pants. He was standing facing towards Lal, arms outstretched on either side of him, and his fists were engulfed in a bright orange flame. Lal let out a gasp as she recognized him.

"Whooooeeh." Kent said, laughing. "Guess you guys finally got that one down. If I hadn't used will enhanced Rokugans, I'd be in the same place my clothes are." He let out a long booming laugh. "Damn guys, that wasn't half bad!"

"Kent?" Jorma asked, shaking his head in disbelief. "Are you serious?" Kent just kept laughing.

"Damnit Kent." Kaya growled. "This is worse than the time you nearly had me sacrificed to a sun god.

"Don't look at me! The high priest was tougher than he looked, the old bastard. But I got 'im in the end..."

"He nearly got you sacrificed to a sun god?" Lal asked in disbelief.

"Not a word out of _you_ young lady." Kaya said, shooting her a hard look. "Not after the worry you caused me and your father."

"Oho. Have I stumbled in on a family feud, mayhaps? What seems to be the matter here?"

"Kent-"

"The matter?" Lal asked, her confidence slowly rising. _This_ was someone she could trust. _This_ was someone who could understand, could sympathize. And more importantly, _this_ was someone who had real influence over her parents. She grinned. This was going well.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 16, 2009)

~ Aboard the Swift Justice ~ 

Kenneth finishes mixing up the potent new brew and caps his flask. As he pockets the silver container he runs his thumb over the opening in the bottle. Then with a hefty shake he mixes the Malt Liquor with his own special rib burning concoction. When he was done he removes his thumb and a loud fizzing sound can be heard as a puff of smoke that adopts the shape of a skull and cross bones, plumes from the bottle?s opening.  ?Nao that is ah drink worth ah man?s salts.? Kenneth says aloud as he starts to bring the bottle to his lips. But as he starts to take a swig a cannon ball plows into the side of their ship. 

Kenneth was closest to the blast as splintered wood rained down around him. In his drunken state he is slightly tossed off balance. He then proceeds to clumsily juggle the bottle of alcohol in the air as he tries to catch it. But he soon hits the railing and the bottle of boozes plummets overboard.  As Kenneth righted himself his dark green eyes turned even more bloodshot. Looking up with a snort of anger he spots the pirates vessel that was responsible for his ?grave? loss.  ?Yer gonna pay fer every ounce o? alcohol lost ya bilge rats!? he shouts along with a half dozen Scottish derogatory terms as he shakes his fist at the pirate?s ship. 

Tyson didn?t seem to happy with the fact they were interrupted either as he takes a step that plows though the deck of the Swift Justice. "Those...BASTARDS! HOW DARE THEY INTERRUPT SUCH A SACRED EVENT!" he roars as a group of Marines attempt to restrain him. "Sir, don't get too angry, we're in the middle of the ocean, if you destroy our ship we'll be stranded!" they plea, "Just let the Lieutenants take care of it for now, atleast until you cool off.? Cooler heads seem to prevail as he agrees and begins to bark orders. "Fine...BUT EVERYONE ELSE GET US WITHIN RANGE! AND PREPARE THE CANNONS!" he shouts. The men jump into action as Kenneth psyches himself with a couple stern slaps while the other Lieutenants also prep themselves for battle. 

Out of the corner of his eye Kenneth spots Kaito, a young feller with a set of spears. Now it may have been the hang over doing the thinking. But for some reason, he couldn?t quite place why; he felt that Kaito didn?t too quite like his company. But that was for another day. Kenneth?s eyes cut to the pirate ship as the Swift Justice pulls into range. Kaito is the first to make a move as he lunges his weapons at the pirate?s vessel. A moment later he is in hot pursuit. With a leap he clears the Swift Justice?s railing and the gap that was between the ships. In midair he pulls his weapons from the air and buries them in the bodies of two pirates as he lands. "Lets go men! Take em' out!" he hollers as he stands. 

That was the only convincing that Kenneth needed as he releases a Scottish War Cry as he charges forward. The thundering of his bare feet echo across the Swift Justice as he plows forward. Then with a leap Kenneth sets himself airborne. With a thunderous crash he slams firmly onto the deck of the Pirate ship. He is almost instantly surrounded as the Pirates dog pile him. But in a fit of rage Kenneth powers out sending pirates flying in several directions like so many pieces of trash. Kenneth?s eyes then fall on a Pirate wielding two sabers. Kenneth eyes narrow angrily on the man as he stood in front of the mast with his arms crossed. A smug look was hung about his features as the battle started to pick up.  ?Ah on looker eh? I dennea think so? Kenneth growls as he pulls his right arm back. With a roar Kenneth thunders forward. The pirate?s eyes fall to small black pupils as his gaze falls on the rather large Marine charging in his direction. The man narrowly avoids Kenneth?s fist as it is swung. The pirate?s boat almost seems to rock as Kenneth?s slams into the boat?s mast. The sword wielding pirate sweats profusely as a loud cracking sound can be heard. A shallow crack forms in the mast and travels its length, steaming from a caved in area where Kenneth?s fist rest. 

Pulling his fist free from the wood Kenneth turns to the pirate who was now sitting on his ass.  ?What are ya runnin? fer? I?m jus? gonna beat ya t? ah inch o? yer life then arrest ya.? Kenneth says as he cracks his knuckles.


----------



## Bertelsen (Nov 16, 2009)

*One week ago*

It was another bright and sunny day as Roy sat around in the old now abandoned shop that used to belong to his foster father Jed. He was laying on the table that Roy and Jed would spend countless hours at building random things out of wood and talking. He had his legs crossed and his hands behind his head as he slept soundily. This was one of Roy's favorite past times since Jed had died and the shop closed. Unfortunatly for him earlier that day Roy had caused a large amount of trouble in the village. He wasn't exactly sure how it happened but before he knew Roy had destroyed 3 vendor stalls and a small fire was started. Roy did what he always did when being chased and hid.

However the villagers knew of his hiding space and there was banging on the door of the shop. Roy perked his head up a little bit then slowly sat straight up and yawned not realizing how in trouble he really was. "It's the Marines! Open up Roy Eustace before we break in there. You've gone to far this time in property damage were taking you in!" Roy sat there for a second with a sleepy look on his face registering what was just said to him. When it finally went threw his thick skull what was about to happen Roy screamed loudly. "AHH! WHAT?! Oh crap I gotta get outa here." Roy quickly stood up and grabbed onto a rafter on the cieling and pulled himself through a hole in the roof as the marines burst into the room.

"Hahaha stupid marines. Your never gonna catch me. My names gonna be known all over the world. For I am going to be one of the most famous pirates in the world!" Roy jumped from rooftop to rooftop towards the harbour. There was a ship that was supposed to be heading to West Blue. This would be his chance to stowaway and maybe find some pirates to join up with. "Just you watch me old man i'm gonna follow my dream and find my father as well!"

*Present Peach Island West Blue*

Roy had barely managed to get on the ship a week ago. Luckily having been a survivalist the past 8 years of his life Roy managed to stay hidden away from the crew of the ship while stealing food from the cargo hold. Unfortunatly what Roy hadn't realized was that this was a pirate ship. 

It had been in the middle of the night at Roy was passed out nothing was going to wake him up or so he thought. Soon he was being kicked and hands were grabbing everywhere at Roy. Roy found himself tied up and sitting on the deck with a very annoyed look on his face. 

"Pretty brave of you to stowaway on a pirate ship. I was wondering why our supplies seemed to be getting lower than usual." A pirate with scars all over his face spoke up. "Who's asking
Mr.Patchwork?" Roy snickered at his own joke. "Wait you said you were pirates? Make me a part of your crew!"

The crew burst into laughter at the thought of letting this nobody join them. "Ye think you be a part of my crew? Don't make me laugh. Fools like you should forget such foolish ideas. Don't worry though you'll be dead soon." The captain roared over everyone else at Roy.

Roy looked down his eyes looked dark and he started to grit his teeth. "Shut up... I'm not a fool. I just have a dream. I'm gonna be one of the most famous pirates ever. Just you watch. As soon as i'm outa these ropes my first victory will be against you all."

The pirate captain frowned and kicked Roy in the face knocking him over. "Let's see you talk tough sitting out here without food for a few days."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 16, 2009)

*Derrick vs Jace...*

"Hey, have you completely forgotten about us!" Jones shouts.

Derrick dodges one of Jace's kick, spins around and attempts a backhand but Jace ducks under it and punches him in the side, "Ghuh!"

He goes for another punch but Derrick grabs his arm before it makes contact. He starts to spin around and then lets go of him, sending him crashing into the remaining fodder.

"HEY!" Lt. Waters shouts, "We're done being ignored,"  Jones says removing his shirt revealing his large upper body. He charges forward and throws a punch right at Derrick. He catches it with both his hands, but still skids backwards.

"That goes double for me!" Waters kicks off his shoes and leaps forward at Jace with his leg outstretched. Jace manages to get to his feet in time and block the attack with his knee.

Derrick tosses off his red jacket and pulls back his arm, *"Lava Fist!"* he juts it forward and a fist sized burst of lava goes straight towards the marine. He thrusts his own fist forward and takes out the attack, "Don't try fighting me in a game of fists boy," he says in a ready stance.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 16, 2009)

"What is the problem?" The Captain asked with a monotone voice.
"This man isn't being cooperative with the marines, sir," The one marine said, "He is lying!"
"Sir," The Captain said to Attila, "Please cooperate with the marines. Tell the truth and everyone will be better off,"
Listen, you or the marines are not a part of my buisness. Now leave me be,
"He is withholding information!" The marine said to the captain.
"You will come with me," The captain said to Attila. He obliged.

The two were at the marine base. The captain led Attila to his office for an interrogation. Bad move on the marine's part. If anyone was doing the interrogation, it would be Attila.
"What is your name?" The marine captain asked Attila.
What is your name? Attila responded
That isn't an issue here,
I think it is. I just want to know your name. Then I will tell you anything you need to know. Of course, Attila knew he didn't have a name just by looking at him. He knew he could bend this man into a loyal follower.
My name isn't important. What is important is your information on the prisoners.
Your name is important. It's something you should have pride in. My name is Attila Achilles! It's who I am.
That is good. Now I know your name.
Now share yours. Share your pride with me!
I do not care to,
You don't want to? Or can't you?You know what I think? I think you don't have a name. I don't think anyone has given you an identity besides, "The Marines,"
That is incorrect,
You're not fooling anyone. I don't think anyone has given you a sense of value. Allow me.
This is-
You are not the marines. You are yourself, an individual with your on will and dreams. Cogito, ergo sum. Do you know what that means?
I do not care what it means. Lets get back on topic-
I think therefore I am. You can think. You are someone. You have an identity. You're not just the marines.
I am the marines! Attila was getting to him,
Sum Ergo. That's your name. You are because you exist.
I already am! I am the marines! My thoughts are the marines! My actions are the marines! My existence is the marines!
No! You are Sum Ergo. An individual like no one else! What are your desires?
My desires are what the marines tell me they are.
No! I don't accept that. Dig deep. What is you deepest, most forbidden ambition? You must have one.
The mar-
Don't feed me that! You are an individual. Sum Ergo! That's who you are. If you are an individual, you must have a dream! What is it!?
To experience life outside of the marines, Attila had cracked him. Now his will was at Attila's mercy. He could bend it however he wanted to. They talked for a few more hours and Attila had convinced Sum it was best to travel with him. Like that, Attila had gained his first crew member.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 16, 2009)

With Jasmine-

A few minutes and a couple of clips of ammo later. ?Urgh?. I used all my bullets on those bastards?? She grumbled, her shirt was torn, forming more of a bra then a shirt? though, she had little shirt to begin with. Her right pant leg was torn up to the point of making it look like half shorts half pants. ?Damn it?? He left pant leg was ripped halfway up her shin. ?How many more bastards are there in this town?? She looked around the weapon shop. Fifteen men laying in various positions of ass kicking. ?Shows you to mess with a Rodgers.? She smirked.

A few minutes and a couple clips of ammo earlier-

?So? pretty much, I can?t hurt you with blunt force, but I can use a sword or bullet?? she smirked. ?Uhh?? The fat man blinked. ?Crap.? Jasmine grinned and reached between her chest. ?WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING!?? the men shout and cover their eyes. ?Sheesh, You guys sure are shy.? She then removed a pistol from her secret compartment. ?DIE FATTY!!!? With great vigor she begins to unload her ammo into the large tub of goo. 

The fat man backs up from the shots and grabs his stomachs. ?You? bitch?.? With a cough, he falls to the ground and nearly brings the entire building down. ?My god your fat.? Jasmine blinks. ?That?s kinda obvious?? The other bandits sweat drop. ?No I mean, he?s like REALLY fat! He almost brought down the building! How do you get that fat!? How much did he eat? I bet I could eat twice as much as him and I?m still thin.? She rubbed her chin. ?Maybe he eats too many carbs?.. but I love pasta? will I ever get that fat?. It?d be kinda cool to body slam people?.? Jasmine continued to ramble on to her self.

?WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU GOING ON ABOUT!?? Jasmine shakes her head. ?Sorry, I lost interest in you guys, Anyway! I?ll be seeing you~? She waved and headed for the door. ?Whoa whoa whoa.? A chicken headed looking man stops her, his nose is long and he has a round Mohawk. ?You ain?t goin no where girly!? THWACK! Her fist backhands him between his eyes and knocks him to the ground. ?I don?t have time for pissants!? She grumbled. 

?Damn it.. One women took out two of our men already!?? The guys grumble. ?Well, by my count it?s more like six.? She smiled. ?There was some guys in a restaurant, but you know, Women don?t like to kick and tell~?  She giggled.  ?YOU BI-? BAM! A kick to the mans eyes sent him flying. ?Let?s rock!? Jasmine cracks her knuckles. 

Three men rush her, with a swift motion she punches a man to her right, bends forward and kicks a man with the back of her heel and then headbutts the final man before leaning back and kicking his jaw sending him up into the air and then crashing to the floor. As Jasmine stands upright, she reaches between her chest again, this time pulling out a pack of cigarettes and a lighter. 

She taps the bottom of the pack and places one of the cigarettes into her mouth before lighting it. ?6 down, nine to go. How easy you boys willin to make this on me?? She smirked. ?RUSH HER YOU DAMNED IDIOTS!? A bandit shouts. ?Oi! Fodder code 101, we only listen to NAMED people!? Another bandit shouts. ?Bandit N is right!? Another one shouts. ?Thanks Bandit K.? 

?Wow? so bandits are using lettering systems for their fodder now eh?? She sighed and shook her head. ?Now it just doesn?t even feel worth kicking their assses knowing they are just letters on a chalk board?? She nodded. ?But, I?m still gonna do it~? She laughed and rushed forward. ?C?MORE DIPWADS!!!!? 

Currently-

?I still feel kinda bad? They live their life addressed only ass ?That guy? Must suck.? She nodded, For she too knew their pain? She was always addressed as ?That Girl.? By her brothers ?I?ll kick both their asses? then they?ll know women are the superior sex damn it?.? 


With the Rodgers Brothers-

A temporary cease fire had been enacted. Kayne and Hana were cooking in the kitchen while Joseph and Jason sat at a dock drinking. ?I suddenly get the feeling that somewhere, a women is saying we?re inferior?? Joseph rubs his chin. ?It?s the darndest thing, but I feel it too?? Jason rubs his chin. ?But I also have the feeling that it?s someone I could care less about.? Joseph nods at his brothers comment. ?Indeed, so, Shall we get back to trying to kill one another?? He asked. ?I?d like my sandwich first.? Jason blinks. ?Yeah, I?m kinda hungry too.?




Back with Jasmine-


"Still can't believe i ripped my pants on a freaking nail...." she grunts. "Oh well, time to raid the gun shop~~~" she skips off to check out the ammo, only to find the clerks and some townsfolk tied up in the back. "HELP US!" they shout, Jasmine looks at them, then looks at some new guns, katana and bullets. "Please!" they shout again, She looks back at them, then the weapons, then them, then the weapons. Within a few moments, she's walking out with a sack full of weapons and the hostages left with socks in their mouths. "I think it's for the better~"


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 16, 2009)

-With Attila ans Sum, still in Sum's office-
Can you get us a boat that we can use to get out of here?
I can. I am a marine captain remember?
Of course I remember. Make it happen.
Wait here. I'll make it happen,
Attila sat in his chair. He grew bored and rocked back onto the hind legs. The collapsed due to how heavy Attila actually is. Then Sum entered.
Done. We can leave now. Sum looked blankly for a second, then he had to ask, Why are you on the floor?
I always sit on the floor when I plot my next move.

The pair made it to the docks and were prepared to enter the ship and sail it to the next island. The one marine from earlier appeared.
"Hey captain, where are you going with him? He asked.
He's not your captain anymore. He's my first mate.
It's true, The marine ran off to tell everyone, but Attila caught him and lifted him by the neck.
Did you think you could just run away? You're not that fortunate. You see I don't let trash like you give me shit like you did earlier live. Attila killed him then entered the ship. He looked Sum in the eyes, Do you have a problem?
I didn't like him,
Good.
More marines went to the docks and saw the dead body, looked up and saw Attila and Sum standing near each other. Attila couldn't pass this up.
Pieces of trash! It was me, Attila Achilles who broke free from the prison. Now I'm stealing your captain! He looked over at Sum, who was staring blankly at the marines. Attila could see a small spark of hatred in his eyes. How do you feel Sum?
I... he hesitated to express this thought. It was an evil thought for him, but the feeling just grew, he needed to say it, I hated them. I hated the marines. They stole my life from me, He turned and looked at Attila with the most sincere of eyes, I owe you my life,
Your debt is forgiven. I want you to be with me because it is what you want. Not because you're my slave. This wasn't a trick, or Attila smooth talking. He was also sincere. If he deemed someone worthy of being with him, he wanted them to have free will. In 75 years he had seen plenty of people come and go. The ones who fought the hardest for him and were the most loyal were the ones who wanted to be with him. The ones who shared his dream.
Now that I am in real life, what is there for me to do?
You will acquire the one thing in life that matters, He put his hand level with his stomach, then waved it up. It was an anchor. Whenever Attila made this hand movement again, Sum remembered what he said, "Power. Power to beat others and power over people."


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 17, 2009)

*Avatar Pirates*

"However I am going to ask that you join my crew" Korver said raising his aviators so that they rested on his forehead.

Cantido looked around at the people in the room. Her eyes passed over Hinara.

"Groupie bitch" she thought to herself

Her eyes passed over Kaito

"Retarded bitch" she again thought to herself

Her eyes passed over Korver

"Rich bitch"
"The fucking bitch crew wants me to be a member" she thought to herself

She rolled her eyes to a huff from Kaito, she knew she really didn't have anywhere else to go but she would not just fall in with these new people because they saved her. 

"This place seems nice" she said looking around the room again
"I'll become part of this crew under one circumstance"
"What's that?" Korver asked with an interested look on his face

He already knew the answer through

"I want to make sure I won't have to be carrying you on my back"
"I want proof you aren't weaklings" Cantido said her eyes locked with Korver
"I thought as much" 
"I will not fight you however"
"Hinara a quick spar with Cantido if you please"

Hinara nodded and walked out the room followed by Kaito

"After you" Korver said looking at Cantido his shades dropping back onto his face.

They walked up onto the deck of the ship to an area set aside for training. Cantido looked at Hinara and smiled. She knew to never underestimate opponents but she was sure she'd have no problems with this woman.

"First to three clean blows is the victor" Korver announced folding his arms
"Remember this is just a friendly spar" he said his focus on Cantido

She waved him away and stood with her hand at her side as Hinara assumed her stance.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 17, 2009)

*With The Yonkou*

Marc motioned his hand and the waitress brought him another tankard of rum. Marc tossed the waitress a tip and she winked slyly. Marc ignored her, however Tetra balled her hands up in annoyance. Tetra's motion caused the massive diamond rock on her ring finger to catch the light and shine in Marc's face. Marc shot her a look that she immediately understood and calmed down. "Even after all these years you two don't fail to amuse me" Smirnov boomed happily. "I am still surprised she got Marc to marry her" Fire said coyly as the table erupted into laughter.

"You make it sound like I forced him into this" Tetra said pouting.  "Well you did practically lead him to the alter wrapped in ninja wire" Simo said casually as he looked at his gun. Tetra shot the sky islander a look and he tossed up his hood blending into his chair with his camouflage suit. "Hiding like a little bitch again" Dreyri said in disgust as the rest of the crew burst into laughter again. "How I have been with you incompetents this long is beyond me" Hawthorne said sipping at his drink. "However I must admit you do grow on a person, even though it did take ten years."

"He will always be the one that got away" Akawana said looking longly at Marc as the crew roared with laughter again. "It seems like just yesterday he stormed the lock up where I was being held, all green and eager. Now look at him" Akawana said fondly, "a big time yonkou!" "Anything you want to add to that Wesley" Marc asked sarcastically inviting the crew to keep piling on their jabs. Wesley however was not listening, he had managed to somehow saw the tables and chairs next to him into lumber while nobody was looking. Marc looked at the damage and sighed, "you know if we weren't loaded I would make you fucking pay for that" Marc said as the crew laughed again.

*Yonkou Marc D. "Black Sword" Gomes - Captain of The Black Sword Pirates - Bounty: 850,000,000 beri.

Pieter "The Rock" Smirnov - First Mate of The Black Sword Pirates - Bounty: 786,000,000 beri.

Tetra "Flash" Gomes - Navigator of The Black Sword Pirates - Bounty: 710,000,000 beri.

"Wild" Fire - Warrior of The Black Sword Pirates - Bounty: 730,000,000 beri.

Dr. Akashiko "Kami" Akawana - Doctor of The Black Sword Pirates - Bounty: 200,000,000 beri.

Simo "Dead Eye" Hayha - Sharpshooter of The Black Sword Pirates - Bounty: 120,000,000 beri.

Niles "The Rapist" Hawthorne III - Scientist of The Black Sword Pirates - Bounty: 430,000,000 beri.

Dreyri "Crimson Flame" Bruni - Swordsman of The Black Sword Pirates - Bounty: 689,000,000 beri.

Wesley "The Mad Scientist" Crawford - Shipwright of The Black Sword Pirates - Bounty: 509,000,000 beri.*


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2009)

*Aboard the Dark Justice IV*

A man sits at a large, ornate wooden desk. Only a few people know it, but it's reinforced with enough steel to stop a herd of rampaging elephants. The man doesn't need it, but he likes it that way. Reminds him of the old days, when even that much steel wasn't enough to keep it's former occupant from blowing it to pieces every chance he got.

The man sits casually, his marine coat hung on the far wall, feet propped up on the desk. He talks idly on the phone while observing the hideous portraits hanging on the wall behind him.

"Ah, cut me some slack Tsubaki. I'm doing the papers. It's not like they're due tomorrow."

"No they aren't. They were due a month ago."

"Details, details..."

"Prince, please. I can't keep cutting you slack just because you're my friend. Just do the paperwork. Or find a Clemens to do it for you."

"Alright Tsubaki. For _you_" He says, chuckling slightly. "And we haven't seen each other in a while, so next time I swing by Marineford I'm finding you." The two laugh, and the connection is cut. Prince looks up at the portraits. One is of the Late Admiral Akainu, while the other is of Zane Garrick, Hero of the Marines.

"Damn those are ugly pictures."

*Commander Prince
Leader of the New Taskforce Absolute Justice
Commander of the Dark Justice IV*
"And don't you forget it!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 17, 2009)

_Makin Island_

Nile was inside a large garage, sitting in front of the molten slag that was the Will Matrix. 

"Oh Lisette, you were to beautiful for this world." He moaned.


As he mourned the loss of his beloved machine, a group of men and women in suits approached the garage. They were lead by a tall woman with short red hair and a scar running down her neck. The symbol of the WG was etched on the hilt of the sword she carried.

"The target is inside. Fan out and surround the garage" The redhead ordered. 

Her comrades began to spread out, surrounding the garage at every possible opening, while she walked towards the door with two more people in tow. Not bothering with the door she kicked it open and marched in.

"Science Officer Nile?" The redhead asked.

Nile turned his head to see who it was. After seeing the redhead he turned back to his ruined machine.

"Leave. I'm busy mourning my precious Lisette." 

"I'm afraid I can't do that. The New Government wishes to bring you in for questioning on what happened."

"I already told those marine people that it was the fault of those spear-wielders! Now leave me be." Nile yelled. 

"We have checked the report of the marines, but my superiors believe there is more to be known. If you will not come with us by your own volition then we shall make you." The government agent unsheated her sword while her companions took out pistols and trench knives. 

"Shoot, but don't kill." She ordered, and the pistols went off at once.

The bullets however didn't even hit Nile. He was now standing up, clutching both shots with his right hand.

"I see now... Professor Calthen warned me about industrial spies." Nile said, his eyes stone cold in its gaze. "I won't let you take the remains of Lisette!"

"Wait, wha-" One of the W.G. soldiers was taken down with a single spinning punch, while the other was hit by what appeared to be a small screw .

The W.G. squad's leader sighed. "Why do they always try to fight?" She flourished her blade and attacked.


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 17, 2009)

*The Girl Who Would Be Pirate PT 3*

-Abandoned Factory, Peach Island

Searching through the creeks of the barely opened door Pachi checked to see if the coast was clear of marines. They're footsteps had died down for the past few minutes and if the two were to escape this was their chance. His eyes on a nearby boat that would get them safely across the water if boarded. "Hanako when I say go we run as fast to the boat right-" Before he could finish Hanako let out a huge burp alerting the nearby Marines. "YOU IDIOT!" [/COLOR]"Had too much soda sorry" She said bowing her head innoncently. Jouro her apathetic cat shook his head in dissapointment though knew not to expect better from the air head. _"Their over here!" _One of the marines called out as they headed over to their location.

"SHIT LETS GO!" Pachi called out slamming the iron door into the first Marine who had been foolish enough to run in. Taking cover behind it Pachi and Hanako tried dodged the line of fire sent at them by the Marines. "I have a plan!" Hanako said as Pachi watched the girl cusp her hands together placing it against her mouth "WERE NOT THAT BAD GUYS PLEASE STOP SHOOTING AT US!" Pachi watched an astonishment, surprised at how stupid the girl could be. "That was you're plan?" For a moment even the marines stopped shooting taken aback by her unorthodox words. "Yeah" She said with a smile before ducking back behind the door as the firing continued. 

Reaching into his pocket Pachi pulled out what appeared to be a grenade "Stand back kid" Throwing it as fast as he could the grenade exploded midair releasing a large cloud of blue smoke. The Marines coughed trying to exhale the horrible smelling smoke, Using the distraction to their advantage Pachi grabbed Hanako's hand and ran off heading towards the boat. "I can finally leave this island, I can finally help Yuri, We can finally be a family!" His thoughts interrupted as a sickning steel feeling tore into his shoulder sending him dropping to the floor. Hanako falling backwards as the debris cleared. Unkyou stood proudly bearing a large sword, His companion Diver which claimed the head of over 100 pirates.

"No one escapes my judgment" Unkyou spoke looking at the old man who was clenching for dear life at the massive wound. Blood dripping in every direction "PACHI!" Hanako called out as he coughed out a large amount of blood. "I can't die...I have to save Yuri...I have to save her from those pirates" Pachi thought to himself as he felt the life in him slip away. His vision becoming blurry as more and more blood dripped from his body, His clothes losing their original color to the dominant liquid. Lifting the heavy steel over his head Unkyou aimed his sights on his neck "I won't miss this time, This is the end fool!" Bringing down the sword in one quick motion his attack was stopped by Hanako. "SCOPE SCOPE BAT!"

Her transformed arm plowing into his face sending him crashing into a nearby oil drum. The Black liquid dancing between the cobblestone cracks, cascading down the docks and melding with the ocean that met it at the end. Rising from the debris now covered in oil Unkyou set his sights on Hanako. "You again...I will not spare you twice. DIVER WILL BE THE END OF YOU!" He promised the girl death pointing the large blade in her direction. "SHUT UP! You're the one whose gonna lose here. I have to help Pachi...He has a dream to important to let down" Hanako said staring down the large marine.

-Flashback- 

-A few minutes ago back at the abandoned factory, Peach Island

Pachi lied against an oil drum trying to catch his breath, Hanako finding soda near the entrance drank some along with her cat Jouro. "DON'T DRINK STUFF YOU JUST FOUND IDIOT!" Pachi called out scolding the red headed naive girl. Letting out a vulgur burp and wiping her mouth with her arm Hanako found a seat next to Pachi. "So why are those guys looking for you? Is it true you were fratanizing with pirates?" Pachi let out a big sigh, His skin wrinkled and old showing the visibile signs of age. 

He had seen many things in his life and been through many hardships but the past few years had been the hardest for him. "Yes it's true i've been giving Pirates the money i make as a mechanic. But it isn't because I want to help them, 8 years ago i was a pirate but I quit because I had a daughter. My captain didn't approve and kidnapped her saying that "He own my life and thus own hers". So the only way to get her back is that if i pay him 5 million Beli....With her 9th birthday coming up...If i dont come up with the money He'll kill her!"

--Current Time, Dock--

Unkyou ranned the tip of his blade against the oil, The sparks igniting a fire that surrounded the dock. The raging flames becoming their spectators, Their crackling sound reminded Unkyou of all the pirates hes killed. "Are you ready little girl? To Face a god's judgment" Pointing towards her chest Hanako smiled "See here i've got what it takes to becoming a Pirate!" Unkyou taking a second glance "What? a flat chest?" His commenting inciting her fury "NO! I've got heart! And with it I'm taking you down" As the flames surround the two who will come out the victor?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 17, 2009)

Aboard the Cardinal Red with Fluck, Marshall and Val

"I see. Well, I am one of the Ouka Shichibukai - Fluck C. Zvergher. I ate the Logia fruit, Chaos Chaos no Mi, and am now a Chaosman," he announced.

Like Fluck expected, Val's fear reached an entirely new level after hearing this.Battling your average Logia meant almost certain death, facing your average Shichibukai also meant almost certain death.She didn't even want to calculate what their odds were against a Logia Shichibukai.

"A Shichibukai?"Now Marshall got nervous, he might not know what a Logia was but he damn sure knew about the Shichibukai.

"Concentrate. That fear is meaningless to you. Turn it into a determination to live. Because if you don't start hitting me," he said, a stony look on his face,

"The both of you're seriously going to die."

Marshall wasn't bright enough to make use of this advice, all he could think of was how humiliating this was.This bastard was just playing around with them.He went into Devil Point, growing even bigger in size.His tiny horns grew to actually useful proportions, his feet turned fully into hooves and his tail thickened.

Val though actually took his advice and decided to put it to good use, she had to get creative now and the fact he seemed he to be playing with them meant that they actually stood _a_ chance, as small as it may be, a chance meant that it was possible.As long as they could get a fatal hit in fast enough, before he got bored and disintegrated them.

When Marshall went into a berserker rage and rushed over to a Fluck who barely acknowledged his existence, Val decided on a tactic.
Marshall started clawing at the Chaosman.His swipes, though strengthened by the switch Devil point, were just as ineffective   as his earlier attacks were.

But Val came in with support, she pretended to just attack wildly like Marshall but she needed to get close for her strategy.She came in with a flying kick."Bloody Lance!"A coating of hardened blood covered her right, the blood took the form a spike.Like her first attempt it went straight trough Fluck, but as she passed trough him she liquefied her blood again, landed gracefully before spinning around and raising her hands above her head and interlocking them."Bloody Hammer!"Blood coated her hands and formed a blunt weapon she used to.....Well smash cleanly trough Fluck without giving him as much as a tickle.

Wait? Maybe it did feel like a tickle, she had no frame of reference but what it came down to was that it was completely and utterly useless.She smashed into the wood below Fluck's feet but the distraction part of her plan was over.She was in position now, she once again softened her weapon and held her hand at the face level for Fluck.

"Bloody Mace!"A mace was constructed in her hand, the shaft crossed the gap between her hand and Fluck's head and the head of the mace formed itself right in the space where Fluck's head was.The mace's head was far larger then his head.Now she was in position for the finisher."Bloody Tower!"The Mace softened and with extra blood she pumped into the attack it formed a tower like construct and hardened to it's maximum.

When Val saw that both the tower's mass had filled the space where Fluck's lungs and head were she jumped back."I reckon he still needs to breath."She said, more to herself than anything but she was too realistic to drop her guard, it was only a theory after all.She thought that if she could have her blood push the air out of the space where his pulmonary system was and prevent him from breathing she could take him out.....

"God I wish Shin was here."He seemed to be better then her at coming up with strategies.

With Larissa and Shin

_"Also, it is common manners to introduce yourself first when asking for another person's name, bozu."_She said.

He kept his eyes focused on her blade but introduced himself accordance to common courtesy."I am Shin Yagami, son of the Red Sun, the last true Emperor of Nihon."Though he did not let it show, he was worried as fuck.He was to arrogant to even admit in his private thoughts that she was stronger then him, he could live with admitting mentally that she was a hell of a lot faster than him.

Shin touched the wound on his cheek.With his current mastery of the RokuKamigami Kamae an Iajijutsu user was probably the worst possible match up he could think off.Getting close to her would be just asking to get sliced up but the problem was that he hadn't mastered the various branches within the Imperial Kamae.He only had mastered the basics of the style, and most of the long range attacks belonged under the KazeKen branch.

With exception of the Shinkou Tsubame he had no real long range move and she dealt with that one without breaking a sweat.
It was obvious rushing into this would be a mistake, nor could he afford to hold back or mess around.

Shin changed his way of holding his blades, Instead of the traditional way where one would grip the blade by wrapping the fingers around the handle Shin gripped both the katana and the Wakizashi inbetween his fingers.This allowed him grip his other blades as well and he did so, he took out the other wakizashi and and the two tanto he still had.

"Gotsume."This stance was a personal addition to the style that he used, normally when going all out he would've used six blades but he would have to do with what he had at the moment.
He intended to let her make the next move, he needed to get a read of her moves before he could risk attacking himself.The idea was to defend for now.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 17, 2009)

*Aboard Gaia*

"Well don't just stand there" Cantido said firing a fireball at Hinara. Water flowed from the pouches on Hinara's hips and intercepted the fireball. There was a violent hiss of steam as the water evaporated. "Oh, a devil fruit user!" Cantido said surprised Hinara actually had use. "I won't have to hold back then." Cantido charged at Hinara her hands and feet glowing with flames. Hinara raised her hands and a stream of sea water raised from the ocean and engulfed her hands and legs.

Hinara came in with a flurry of blows that Hinara redirected away from her with her Tai Chi. With each clash of limbs there was violent hissing as the water evaporated. "Its just a matter of time before I start doing damage regardless of if you block or not" Cantido said smiling at the fact Hinara's water was all but gone. As the last film of water evaporated leaving Hinara defenseless she suddenly stepped into Cantido unbalancing her. Hinara thrust her palms forward sending Cantido reeling backwards. "Please don't take me lightly" Hinara said politely.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 17, 2009)

-With Attila and Sum-
Where are we going to next? Sum asked him. It was a good question. It didn't seem like there was much in the east blue for a man like Attila.
We're going to an old island I've heard of once in my 75 years. It's in order to test your strength.
What Island are you speaking of?
It's an island full of monster hunters. The people there will take one look at me, then see you're affiliated with me and try to kill us. Of course, we're going to get out of this alive with no problem. Steer the ship I have some thinking to do.

Attila went inside and lied down on the bed. Then he thought about his goals.

1) Regain his islands.
2) Regain his strength, dexterity, and nimbleness.
3) Get even stronger by learning the 5 chakras that Chuck Osbourn had once fought with (this task is especially hard)
4) Get revenge on the hypnotist.
5) Gain even more islands. 

Attila sat and thought and decided he needed to revise them and make them more specific.

1) Regain his islands.
2) Turn Sum into an unbeatable fighter.
3) Find a hypnotist.
4) Regain his strength, dexterity, and nimbleness by getting them hypnotized back into him.
5) Get even stronger by learning the 5 chakras that Chuck Osbourn had once fought with (this task is especially hard)
6) Get revenge on the hypnotist.
2) Gain even more islands. 

Two new goals. Usually they would seem like a lot, but nothing was too much for Attila. He got up again, walked onto the deck, and found Sum again. He told him to stop steering so that he could steer. They were getting close to the island and for one like this, the spot they are going to land will be critical.

After 10 minutes (they had been sailing for hours while Attila was thinking) they arrived at the island and landed away from town, near a forest.

Sum, listen carefully. Once we move into town there are going to be plenty of people that are going to try and kill us so be alert at all times,
I understand. Sum grabbed his super sledge and gripped it tight. The pair saw a kid in the woods. He ran off as soon as they looked at him, Who was that? Sum asked,
As far as my powers can tell me, he's just the son of a villager. However he probably ran off to get someone. Be prepared,

The two walked for another 10 minutes. That's when it started. *BANG!* Someone had shot Attila. It didn't bother him though. His natural durability his species gave him was insane. Just then 5 fighters jumped out. 3 with swords, one with a staff, and one with a gun. Attila looked around then realized he had underestimated the hunters here.

Almost all of them are accomplished fighters. This is no time to hold back.
Understood. I will-
Before you do anything, get the man with the gun. He's the weakest.
Understood. Sum blitzed the man and bashed the side of his head with the Super Sledge. This put him to sleep permanently. When Attila had said almost all accomplished fighters, he was the exception. Now the real challenge was ahead.


----------



## Bertelsen (Nov 17, 2009)

It had been two days since the pirates had found and tied Roy up. In that time they hadn't fed him once and gave him a small amount of water. They were just toying with him before they killed him. Roy started to breathe heavily and a tear rolled down his cheek. _"Is this how i'm going to die? I didn't even get close to achieving either of my dreams. I'm sorry father."_

The tears started to roll down Roy's face who was sitting in the dark damp cells that he had been moved to. "Hello." A voice came from the darkness. Roy looked to see who it was and was surprised to see a little girl. She couldn't have been more than 8 or 9 and yet she was with these pirates. She had a dress on that was worn and ragged. She also seemed to bruises and small cuts all over her body.

"Here you go." The girl handed Some food threw the bars of the cell. Roy could only look at the girl still dumbfounded at how she was here. "Thank you. Who are you and why are you here?" Roy managed to speak these words as he inhaled the food that was given to him.

"My names Yuri. I was taken from father by the captain here. But my papa's coming to get me. He's gonna save me from these bad people." Yuri sat down and and wraped her arms around her knees resting her head as well.

"I'm sorry to hear that. Thanks for the food you really saved me." Roy laughed out loud which put a smile on Yuri's face. "You know Yuri I was about to give up until you came along. You saved me in more than one way. Don't worry your dad will come for sure and if he can't i'll get you out of here some how."

Yuri smiled. It was probably the most kindness she had recieved in a long time. "Ohoho what do we have here? Yuri you fed the prisoner. What a bad little girl you are." The captain spoke up as he approached from the dark with another man. "First Mate Herald take her out of here." The captain spoke. 

"With pleasure captain. Come here you little shit." Herald grabbed Yuri by the wrist and dragged her up the stairs. She had one of the most terrified looks Roy had ever seen on her face. He jumped up and grabbed the bars to his cell. HEY! What are you going to do to her?!

"Don't worry this happens whenever she causes trouble. We won't kill her or we won't get the rest of the berri from that fool of a father she has Pachi." "Before this is over i'm going to kill you." Roy had a look of pure rage and hate on his face as the captain walked out of the room laughing.


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 17, 2009)

*The Girl Who Would be Pirate PT 4*

The flames danced hungrily begging for the flesh and blood of the loser. Hanako and Unkyou stood staring each other down as the crackling flames bleched out small sparks. "Girls should be busy doing their hair and leave the fighting" charging at her full speed he swings his broad sword at her "TO THE MEN!" Ducking the massive sword created a gust of wind that for a second even caused the flames to bend to its will. "EAT FOREHEAD!" With that she launched a powerful headbutt at her opponent only to have it dodged.

"If you think such crewd and unskillful moves will beat me you're sorely mistaken brat!" He said brandishing his sword, The lighting climbing upwards to the tip reflecting the circling fire. "Ughh it's so hot" Hanako said as she took of her shirt revealing a sports bar, The marine quickly blushing "WHY ARE YOU TAKING OFF YOU'RE CLOTHES!" Taking a battle ready stance Hanako grinned at the blonde marine. "I'm gonna take you down!" She said running full speed at him "THATS NOT WHAT I ASKED!" He said as he released one powerful swing.

Barely missing the blade Hanako lands a powerful kick to his face, Before he can fall to the group Hanako lands to her feet and preps her next attack "SCOPE SCOPE BAT!". Her attack missed as Unkyou dodged will standing upon the hilt of his sword, Coming back down he quickly used his weight to pick up diver in midair. "THIS IS THE END!" Blood splattered everywhere revealing Pachi to have taken the hit, The blade sunken deep into both of his forearms. The steel cleaving deeper and deeper into the bone. "Old man" Unkyou said with a Grin not minding that his target changed.

"Pachi!" Hanako called out worried about the old man, The flames growing in intensity. "I have to be strong...If i'm to save Yuri I can't be afraid of death" Turning back to smile at Hanako "Isn't thats what being a Pirate is about" Hanako laughed a bit and nodded "THIS IS THE END!" Unkyou said pushing back ready to kill the old man. Placing her hand atop of pachi's back Hanako kicked away the uncoming blade and freed him at the same time. "TAKE THIS!" Spinning her transformed arm Hanako delivered the final blow drilling into his abdomen. "SCOPE SCOPE TORNADO!"

The attack sending him crashing through the abandoned factory and into the water, The surrounding flames extinguising from the massive wind created by it. Exhausted Hanako crashed to her knees with Jouro quickly licking her wounds to check if she was okay. "I'm tired" She said loudly. "Hehe Go to sleep kid you deserved the rest" Without a second thought Hanako crashed outcold quickly falling asleep. "I DIDNT MEAN NOW!" Before he could wake her up the remaining Marines began to head over. "Dammit" Picking Hanako up he quickly threw her into the boat and speed off. Unkyou floated helplessly to the surfaced completly naked as his shredded clothes rised to the surface. "I want that girl captured"

*3 Days Later*

It had been 3 days after the incident with the marines, Hanako had slept soundly the wholetime while Pachi steered the boat. "Ughh where am I?" Pachi turned back greeting the girl "Oh so you're finally awake" An awkward moment of silence passed before Hanako reacted "PERVERT!" With one quick motion she pushed the old man off the boat. After climbing back on the boat Pachi spent an hour explaning to Hanako who he was and what happened. "I'm hungry" she muttered to herself, Pachi ignored her still annoyed from what happened. As they continued to sail they came across a massive ship, Fog surrounding it like they do in the movies. 

"Captain we found some drifters" A pirate reported to his scarred up captain. "*Let's greet them shall we"* He said with a grin on his face. What lies ahead for Hanako and Pachi with the introduction of the new ship!!


----------



## Bertelsen (Nov 17, 2009)

Roy was kicking and punching at the bars trying desperatly to get out even though there was no way he was going to break the bars. Even with his spear there was no way he would have been breaking iron. He sat in a slump at the back of his cell cursing himself. He wanted to help Yuri at all cost but more than anything he wanted to kill the pirate captain of this ship. 

The pirate guard that was now stationed there only laughed at him in a cackily voice. "Hehehaha you ain't gettin outa dere moron. Hehaha your going to die in another day or two anyway." A deep grin grew on Roy's face and he looked up at the pirate. You know your part of the growing list of people i'm going to beat down if I get outa here. As a matter of fact your going to be the first seeing as your so close." The look on Roy's face creeped the pirate out and he shut up at least for the moment.

All of a sudden there was the thudding of footsteps hitting wood in the deck above. There seemed to be a lot of excitment going on up above as if they had found another ship that was ripe for the picking. "Hehe seems like Captain Ateru's found his next victem. hehehaha." The pirate guard started his laugh again even more cackily than before. 

Another pirate came running into the room to tell the other what had happened. "It seems that there's only two people on the ship." He exclaimed. "What fools they're nothing but fodder. Looks like your gonna have some people joining you soon." The guard responded. "Good I wouldn't want to take all the glory in killing you bastards." Roy chuckled a little bit. He was normally a dimwitted and carefree person but he was exceptionally serious this time around. 

"I'm getting tired of your lip you little punk. If it wasn't for the captains orders i'd take you outa that cell and kill you right now." "Come on do it. I could do to stretch my legs."
The tension in the room raises as the two pirates and Roy stare each other down.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 17, 2009)

-With Attila and Sum-
There they stood. Surrounded by 4 people, each capable of killing them if they were to make a mistake. Oh and trees. Lots and lots of trees. Attila looked around again looking for some obvious weakness. His eyes didn't tell him anything. It was time for a good brawl.
I'll fight the guy with the staff, and the one with the smallest sword,
Hmm?
I can break both of them with my weapon. The both the staff and the sword are made of a half iron-half-tin mixture. Whoever gave them these weapons scammed them, Attila looked at the weapons. He was right. Sum really knew what he was talking about.
Well that settles it then. I'll fight the other two.

The pair rushed into action. Attila ran towards one of them. He tried to slash Attila, however he just caught the blade in his palms then kicked him away. Then he focused on the other man. He rushed in and punched the man in the gut before he could move. Then he elbowed the man's Lumbar System while he was bent over.
The first man came rushing in again. This time he went for a stab. Attila dodged it by the skin of his teeth.

Sum had engaged the man with the staff in combat. He tried to break his weapon early but failed. Now it was two on one. Sum avoided swings after swings, looking for the opportune time to strike. The man with the sword slashed at Sum with all of his might, but missed which cause him to stumble forward. Now was the time. Sum hit his sword with his sledge utilizing all of his might. The weapon broke into two. The man with the staff also saw an opportunity and hit Sum's back with the staff. It knocked him on the ground.
The man with the staff got on top of Sum and whaled away on him. Attila had gotten the better of his opponents. He bashed the two together then noticed Sum was in some trouble. He tossed one of the men at the man with the staff. Direct hit.
Now Sum and Attila rallied together. It became a brainless brawl. Weapons and fists flew everywhere. Only one of them made it out of there alive.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 17, 2009)

Aboard the Swift Justice

"Time to bag me a pay raise, maybe even a promotions"The career focused marine mumbled under his breath as he leaped over to the pirate ship.During the jump he created several red seeds in his fists and when he landed threw them at a cluster of pirates."Scarlet Arrow."

As they soared trough the air the seeds grew into the red energy constructs shaped like roses.The stems pierced pierced into 2 or 3 pirates but most of them were evaded and struck the railing and deck.While the wood where the roses struck started smoldering the pirates yelled out."It's burning me!"Getting them out was surprisingly hard, at least after they heated up, by then there were so hot that the thorn riddled stems would melt into your hands if you would grip them.They required removal with a tool at that point or an exceptionally strong will.

Meanwhile Kid didn't sit back, He formed a yellow seed now and let it grow in his hand.A yellow rose grew from it, the stem became thick and long enough to use as a whip, with a pretty yellow rose flower as an decoration on the butt of the handle  His skills with manipulating the growth of these constructs was so great that he could even prevent thorns from form on the handle area so that he wouldn't get cut himself.

With the whip, he started slashing the pirates he wounded earlier but back up was there within seconds.A large screaming pirate charged him, sword in hand.Kid blocked with the whip but the sword cut an inch or so into the construct.When the pirate started to push harder in attempt to cleave straight trough it Kid took action.He spat into the open mouth of the pirate, the pirate had only started to scream louder when he doubled his effort and the mouth made a nice easy target for Kid.

He had spat a yellow seed into the pirate's mouth, who choked on the seed but Kid wasn't intending let him die "peacefully".No, he activated the seed and it started to grow right in his throat.The pirate made horrifying sound as the thorned plant construct started growing right trough organs and by the time the pirate fell down there was a yellow rose flower that just poked out from between his lips.

"Such a beatiful kill, I should do that more often."He turned to two pirates, they seemed fairly green and had shocked expressions on their face after witnessing that gruesome death.They shared a look together and then quickly used one hand to keep their mouths closer while the other fired a Flintlock pistol at Kid.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 17, 2009)

*Derrick Crimson vs Lt. Jones: The Fist...*

"Lava Fist! Fist! Fist!" Derrick continues to fire off punches of lava shooting straight for Jones. The marine continues to punch the lava blasts out of the air one after another.

"Those fists must be startin' to burn," Derrick comments as he stops his attacks, "My body is trained to endure much more than your pathetic lava..." he says revealing his burnt hands, but showing no sign of pain.

"Guess I'll need to step things up a bit..." he pulls back his right leg and then kicks it upwards diagnally, "Lava Leg!" a slash shaped blast of lava fires out at high speeds and hits him right across the chest.

"Ghah!" He flexes his chest and the lava flies off, leaving a slight burn, "What did I say about my body!" he shouts, but Derrick is no longer there.

"Lava Flow!" he is now behind him, both hands outstretched, and he fires lava out of both hands right at him, "Bastard!" he leaps into the air to avoid the attach but it singes his foot, "GHAH!" he shouts in pain as he continues upward into the air.

Derrick takes notice and grins, "Lava River!" he slams his hands against the ground and begins to produce lava out of his hands, and it soon covers the entire area. Jones looks down in fear, "You sure are proud of that body huh?"

He grins, "Well or are you just proud of the upper half of your body? You must have some fragile legs," he says proudly with his arms crossed, "You may have me there...but this won't stop me!" he lands on top of the lava on top of his hands and starts walking on them towards Derrick.

Derrick stands there, jaw dropped, and he soon revieves a kick in the gut from the upside down Lt, "Well I was right, that didn't hurt at all," he says grabbing his ankle.

"Here's some advice, when you know you have weak legs, and your opponent knows you have weak legs...Don't Kick," he tightens his grip and begins to flow lava out of his hands burning his legs up, "Ghah!"

Derrick then knocks the marine off balance and forces him to crash into the lava that covers the ground, "I'll just leave you here for now," he says walking away from the man as he struggles to get out of the lava that is burning him alive.

He walks over to Jace and Lt. Waters, "Now, I don't know which one of you I should take out first," he says cracking his knuckles, "Might as well get you out of the way," he says readying an attack on Waters.


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 17, 2009)

*Somewhere in the East Blue*

A pair of heads stuck out of the water and looked at a ship.

"Are you sure that's the ship" Rensuei said impatiently
"Yow mi woulda know da ship deh inna di dark" Ginkai answered
"Lets go then" Rensuei said

The two swam silently and boarded the ship there was no one on deck. 

"They will be below deck" Rensuei said 

The two fishmen walked down the steps that lead below deck quietly, they entered a long corridor where Rensuei suddenly sensed someone coming. He had a sixth sense of sorts he could sense people he couldn't see. He was like a wild animal. 

"Someone is coming" Rensuei said
"Hide" Ginkai said ducking into a room

Ginkai closed the door behind him to hear a scream shortly after. When he opened the door he saw Rensuei pull his spines out of the mans chest. He watched as the man slumped to the ground. Rensuei hated humans, and he had been in a foul mood over the past few days.

"Jeez ute dis suppose to be a stealth mission"
"You can be as stealthy as you want" Rensuei said
"These slave trading scum capturing fishman spawn for slaves will not be forgiven" 

Just then there was some shouting coming from behind them.

"Time to have some fun" Rensuei said with a sadistic smile
"You go free the spawn i'll deal with this scum"

*With the Avatar Pirates*

Cantido looked at Hinari with a sly smile, clouds of steam started to swirl around Hinari. 

"Oh so you can do that too" Cantido said
"Well she's definately good" Korver said with a smile
"She's loud and disrespectful"
"She's interesting" Korver said
"I guess that's one way of putting it" Kaito said in his slow drawl

Cantido now had a decent idea of Hinari's speed and the power of her blows. Cantido was much faster. She blitzed Hinari but her reaction speed was faster than Cantido had gauged. Hinari parried all the attacks, Cantido never left an opening to be attacked though so it was somewhat of a stalemate. Cantido flipped backwards and spun in the air. 

"FIRE DARTS" 

A swarm of small pointed fiery objects appeared in front of Cantido and flew toward Hinari. She was out of water from her pouches and attempted to pull water from the sea to block the attack but her control failed just before the water reached to block the attack and water splashed all over the deck. There was a sudden gust of wind and the fire flared a bit and then swirled into the air and disappeared.

"That's enough" Kover said clapping his hands together
"I think you both have proved that you belong in this crew"

Cantido watched Korver with an annoyed look on her face. She'd never seen one of her atttacks so easily dispersed

"So what do you say Cantido?"
"Will you become an Avatar Pirate?"
"I guess i'll just have to be the queen bitch" Cantido said folding her arms

Hinari and Kaito both shot her a glare but she ignored them

"Yes I'll join your crew for now"
"That's wonderful news" Korver said with a smile
"Hinari prepare a feast for us to welcome our newest member"

Cantido watched as Hinari got all the water off the deck and back into the sea. She was a bit drained she'd never been pushed that much even if it was just a friendly spar. She knew that this was a great setting for her to get stronger. She watched Korver she was beginning to respect him but her respect was gain not bought.

"I think I can get stronger around these people" Cantido thought to herself as she walked down the stairs to her new room, her new home.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2009)

*Jace*

Jace dodged the Lts first kick and rolled, popping up in the a defensive stance. "Interesting Martial Art. Mind telling me what it is?"

Waters eyed him warily. "I'm a user of the legendary White Leg martial art. You might as well give up now, you don't have much hope."

"Yeah, I'v heard that before. A lot actually." Jace blocked another kick but didn't counter attack, simply allowing Waters to retreat to a safe distance. "My name is Jace of Akawa. I am a user of the Southern Storm Strike martial art." He blocked another kick, but again, did nothing to counter. "Do you know why all Southern Storm Strike users must set out on a journey in order to truly master the style?"

"No, and I don't really care." Waters admitted, attacking again. But Jace simply blocked and continued speaking. 

"It is because SSS has no ordered forms or stances. Instead, the user must incorporate them from a variety of different martial arts."

Waters' eyes widened. "So that's why..."

"Yep. I think I have the basis of your martial art now. Let's begin. Head of lightning!" Jace shot forward at high speeds, but Jones brought up his leg to block. Jace pivoted his foot slightly and pushed off it, leaping high into the air. "White leg and SSS combo....WHITE WINDS!" He slammed his foot into Waters' face, knocking him back. Jace sprinted towards him leaping into te air again. "White hurricane!" He spun, landing several kicks on Waters' face. Waters fell to the ground, and Jace brought up one leg. "This is the death blow. Thank you for your contribution!" He brought his leg down.

He walks over to Jace and Lt. Waters, "Now, I don't know which one of you I should take out first," he says cracking his knuckles, "Might as well get you out of the way," he says readying an attack on Waters.

"Thanks, but no thanks." Jace said, whipping his foot towards the Lava man. "Now give me that ship."

*Madoka*

Madoka slipped into the servants clothes. The fabric was coarse and uncomfortable, and the shirt was a few sizes too small, but she wasn't caring about that right now. She had to get through the door.

She walked towards the small bakery and slipped inside the back alley, making sure nobody saw her. Upon closer inspection, there it was- a cleverly hidden door she couldn't have found unless she knew it was there. She knocked twice, and then whispered: "Strawhat" into the wall. A second passed, and then the wall soundlessly slid open.

She was treated with a view of the kitchens, busy and hectic. "Alright." the door guard said without looking up. "Chef Thomas needs some help with the stew at stove 4."

Well, screw the stew. And screw Chef Thomas. She nodded, but slipped out of the heavy doors separating the kitchen from the party. Form there. it was quite easy to change from the itchy servant's rags to an exquisite ball gown and mask she had stored in her small knapsack. "Excellent." She said quietly as she joined the party. "I'm in without a hitch. Phase 1 complete."


----------



## Furious George (Nov 17, 2009)

*Aboard the Swift Justice*

When he was done he removes his thumb and a loud fizzing sound can be heard as a puff of smoke that adopts the shape of a skull and cross bones, plumes from the bottle?s opening.  ?Nao that is ah drink worth ah man?s salts.? Kenneth says aloud as he starts to bring the bottle to his lips. But as he starts to take a swig a cannon ball plows into the side of their ship. 

Bobby watches as the skull-shaped cloud formed and dissipated before him with mouth gaping.

"Yo! When you done you betta' pass that shi-" 

And then a dense BOOM and Fame's world was all splinters and panic. The celebrating marines were in full alert in an instant and when the dust cleared it was clear why. Pirates.

After the Commander through not a small fit about the whole thing he gave the order all the Lieutenants were waiting for.

"It's go time," 

Kaito seemed alive for the first time since the party began.

 ?Yer gonna pay fer every ounce o? alcohol lost ya bilge rats!?

Expected.

"Word..." Bobby hit play on his den den mushi player.

The two sprang from one ship to the next and they began to unleash hell. This was the Storm Chasers "other" past-time and what luck... they didn't even have to chase down this storm. It was asking for it. 

Fame quickly made his way to the nearest mast, grabbed hold of one of the ropes and shot a musket pellet from his finger at the very top. The bullet made contact and instantly Fame was sent soaring through the night sky with the rope. When he reached the look-out area at the top of the mast he dug into his pockets and came up with a fist full of bullets. He made a "gun" formation with his index finger and thumb.

*"BANG BANG FINGER BLAST, BUSTAS!!!* 

He began to pick off the unsuspecting pirates from his vantage point one-by-one.

*BANG*
"HOLD DAT!" 

Some skinny guy with a bandanna drops

*BANG*
"HOLD DAT!"

Fat guy with no shirt clutches side and drops.

*BANG*
"HOLD DAT!"

Angry guy who was trying to sneak up on Kid drops face first.

It was like target practice. These foo's were way out of their league here.... and then The Gunshot man saw the barrel of a pirate cannon begin to shift itself in his direction. 

"Let's go, Pa..." 

BOOM! 

The cannon ball met its target with perfect accuracy and the whole top of the mast was torn from the Swift Justice... Fame had just made it. 

And so the Pimped out marine fell directly on the pirate deck with his fellow squadmates. Before his feet could quite touch the deck two of the foo's was on em'. Two finger blasts and they were down. Bobby met an incoming sword swipe with his sheathed sword, shot the offending swordsman in the chest, and unsheathed the diamond encrusted blade Daddy Pain. Time to get down.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 17, 2009)

*With Derrick and Jace...*

Jace's foot slammed into Derrick's chest, he feels the impact, time seems to freeze for a moment before he flies backwards. He gets back up, holding his chest, "That...wasn't too bad of a kick...I guess," he says trying not to sound impressed.

"Let you show off some of mine!" he rushes forward and the two begin to exchange kicks, however Derrick could tell Jace was getting more progress than he was, "Lava Leg!" his next kick is coated in lava, the lava engulfs Jace and takes him flying backwards.

Derrick takes a moment to catch his breath, "I'm not done yet!" he rushes back, slightly burnt, "Head of Lightning!" he dashes forward but Derrick blocks his next attack.

"This is...a pain," he says as he blocks the flurry of attacks, "Lava Burst!" he stretches his arms and legs out and fires out a small burst of lava, giving him some room.

"Time...to end this!" he says in a tired voice, he looks at his opponent who seems to be as low on energy as he is, "Lava Fountain!" he criss crosses his arms and throws them in the air. Lava begins to pour out of them in a similar fashion to a fountain.

Jace stares at the incoming wave of lava, "Head of Lightning!" he charges straight at it, "White Hurricane!" he starts letting off a flurry of kicks at the wave of lava but he is soon overpowered by it and engulfed by the mass amount of lava.

Derrick stops his attack and gets on one knee, breathing heavily. He looks around, Lt. Jones lying passed out in lava, Lt. Waters knocked out due to Jace's beatdown, and then Jace himself lying in front of him, covered in lava. 

"Guess everything's done...time to get goin'," he grabs his jacket and puts it back on, he then turns to look at Jace, "Craaaap..." he walks over and tosses the burnt pirate over his shoulder. He stumbles towards his ship and looks up at it. With a good throw he tosses Jace onto the deck of the ship and then makes his way up himself.

"You wanted to sail on this ship..." he says as he prepares the boat to set sail, "You've got it..." right after the boat catches a gust of wind and heads through the ocean he falls on his back, "Uh...I hope every island isn't a pain like this," he said closing his eyes underneath his sun glasses.


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 17, 2009)

*With Lin*

"Geez I take my eyes off him for two seconds and he goes running off" Lin said in an exasperated tone.

She had been flying around for almost an hour now, she suddenly saw a huge flash of light and heard an explosion that could destroy an island.

"I think I found him" Lin said to herself

She was in her hybrid point mode she flapped her wings and there was a loud explosion as she broke the sound barrier. She dropped out of the sky her body reverting to it's human form. Her eyes locked onto Kent as she hit the ground

"I found you, looks like you've been up causing trouble...as usual" 
"I swear I can't take my eyes off you for a second"

Her eyes fell on Kaya and she squealed excitedly 

"Kaya!!!!!!" she screamed as she ran over and hugged her old friend
"How have you been?"
"AHEM" Jorma cleared his throat loudly

Lin turned to see Jorma standing with his arms folded

"Jorma!!!!" she said hapily as she ran over and embraced him 

"I was wondering why Kent dragged us here then disappeared in the middle of the night" Lin said

She threw the bag she was carrying at Kent

"There a change of clothes, I knew you'd destroy what you had on some way or another" Lin said shaking her head

*Mariejoa*[/B]

Tsubaki let out a long sigh

She looked around her office it was adorned with beautiful flowers of every kind. Four pictures were hung on her wall. First in the line was Jasmine Smirnov with a flash of lightning behind her. Next in the line was Beverly Clemens, next to her was Karl Smirnov. These people were her mentors and heroes. 

"I wish Karl was still alive" she said sadly
"I wish I wasn't so busy all the time"
"If wishes were pennies beggars would ride" she said to herself
"I somehow thought Admirals got to do what ever they wanted"
"I've been stuck here for months" she said to herself

She got to her feet and headed for the door of her office. It was already sun set it felt like there weren't enough hours in the day. She could do for days with out sleep but storing energy in her body but there was no need for that. As soon as she put her hand on the door it opened and there was her assistant with an new stack of paper work.

"You've got to be kidding me" Tsubaki said with a sigh as she turned to head back to her desk
"I bet Ao Kiji or Kizaru or Akainu never did this" she said aloud
"_That's why it's so piled up maam_" 
"There are two other Admirals" Tsubaki whined


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2009)

*Jace*

"You wanted to sail on this ship..." he says as he prepares the boat to set sail, "You've got it..." right after the boat catches a gust of wind and heads through the ocean he falls on his back, "Uh...I hope every island isn't a pain like this," he said closing his eyes underneath his sun glasses.

"You son of a bitch." Jace muttered. He tried to stand but his legs collapsed out from under him, sending him sprawling back down to the deck. "How the hell did I lose to someone like you?" He collapses into a fit of coughing, but composes himself. "But I do...like your ship...and I'm in no position to go another round...so...I think...I'll jut lay here for a while." And then he collapsed into unconsciousness. 

*Lal*

Lal's eyes nearly bugged out of her head as Lin landed on the ground. Of all the Blade Pirates, the only one she had seen less than Lin was Derrick, as her parents had always seen the dragon woman off island. She gaped as her parents embraced Lin like old friends (which of course, they were) and tossed Kent a bag of clothes to replace his now burned ones.

"Bless you Lin." Kent said, pulling on the shirt and grinning. "You're a real angel you know that? Sometimes I think you and kaya got the wrong fruits." He laughed and turned back to Lal. "I take it you know Lin?"

"Not...not really." Lal gasped in amazement. "When I was little yeah, but not for a long time."

Kent raised his eyebrows and looked at Jorma and Kaya. "Jeez guys. You've been thorough. Me and Derrick I can understand, but Lin? C'mon Kaya, if it weren't for her you'd have been sacraficed to a sun god a loooong time ago." 

Kaya rolled her eyes. "It's great to see you Lin. So is Kent still dragging you around on his mad dash to find new talent?"

"Well I haven't been having a lot of luck on my own, and she's got a great eye for talent." kent said, now fully dressed. he eyed Lal curiously. "But I think we've got that problem solved...."

Jorma went stock still. "No. Absolutely not."

"Dad-" Lal protested, but he cut her off. 

"I'm not going to have Lal shipped off to the Blade Pirates. Even Lin's division. No offense Lin, but Kent's influence is still too strong."


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 17, 2009)

"Entropic Surge."

Val and Marshall's eyes widened as what appeared to be purple electricity started running across the blood construct. It started cracking and splintering. Not longer after, the entire construct exploded. Marshall's skin was tough enough to withstand the blood shards, and Val had deactivated the solidification of the blood that was flying at her, so neither of them were damaged. Within the cloud of dust and smoke, the white-haired man strode out, seemingly entirely unharmed. Some small jolts of electricity were still present in the air around him.

"No-no way...!" one of the fodder who were on deck shouted.

"He's a monster," Val thought to herself, gritting her teeth in frustration. What was there left to do...?

Fluck decided to re-evaluate these two. Well, the mythical beast Zoan was still a total moron, but even Strawhat Luffy had been known to make foolish decisions and fight battles he know he could not win as a rookie. The female was the one who drew his attention, however. That was fairly good strategic thinking...Also, he could have sworn that he felt a slight touch from her attack, so slight that it may as well not have happened, but it was still an improvement.

"Shin...?" Fluck thought to himself. That sounded like a Nihonese name. "That's probably what my first mate is here for, I guess. She is probably fighting him now."

"Good try, by the way, but Logias don't need to breathe. Take note of it, it might come in useful in the future," he responded to Val. Hmm...these guys might be worth talking about, after all. First, he would have to give that mythical beast Zoan user a rude shock, though.

The Shichibukai charged at Marshall. The devilman knew he had no chance of hitting him, so instead, he reverted to hybrid point and flew into the air quickly in an attempt to evade him. "Oh! Nice try," Fluck said, impressed. The chaosman snapped his fingers, "Chaotic Probability. A large, no, a _colossal_ gust of wind seemingly came from nowhere, and it lifted Fluck high into the sky even as the chaosman leapt. Marshall blasted him with another stream of flames, but it was to no avail. He could only watch as the Shichibukai rose above him. "Entropic Blade," Fluck informed Marshall as he shaped a blade-like construct of chaotic energy in his hand. He then slashed at the redhead. The Shichibukai wasn't a specialist swordsman, but he had learnt a few skills from Larissa.

The devilman fell from the sky and slammed into the deck in a supine position. due to the strange force the blade had exerted on him.He was quite damaged, but Fluck had held back to ensure he could continue fighting. The Shichibukai landed softly on deck, buffeted by the winds and his large cloak. Hopefully that taught him to think more with his head.

"My first mate looks like she has some things to settle, so I'll play with you guys for now. Your time limit is until she is done with this Shin character, whenever that is. Try to see if you can hit the embodiment of the 'chaos' in your heart before then," Fluck said, hoping they got the hint he had dropped. "If you do, I might let you live."

----

_With Larissa..._

Larissa did a double take. She had fled the island of Nihon with her family when Binbo had staged his coup...soon after, she had then left to seek out 'the chaotic disturbance' and had stumbled onto Fluck. To think that a scion of the royal Yagami line would still be alive to this day!

"If that really is true, then what are you doing here? Nihon is deep in the New World, this is the North Blue," she asked. Larissa was actually fairly certain this young man was not lying; almost nobody would have heard of Nihon in the Blues. 

"I don't know," Shin replied, shaking his head. Larissa raised an eyebrow. "I see. What do you plan to do with this rag-tag bunch, then?"

"Of course, I only have one goal. To become the Strongest Swordsman in the World so that I can finally have the strength to once more reclaim my throne," Shin said, not realizing how arrogant he sounded. Larissa snorted in response. "Well, I compliment you for dreaming big, but that's a long way off, _bozu_. You can count me amongst the top Swordfighters in the world, I suppose, but even I am no match for the truly strong like the legendary Roronoa Zoro or 'Hawkeyes'. I suppose I've never done my part in contributing to my homeland...Consider this lesson I'm teaching you my way of repaying my debt,  then."

Shin merely watched her every movement in apprehension. He would have to concentrate to the utmost if he wanted to catch even a flicker of her actions.

"Constant State."

Shin's eyes widened as his body was rigidly locked in place. He couldn't move! Larissa delivered a textbook slash almost lazily, and a gash appeared on his right shoulder.

"Devil's Fruit! You cheater!" Shin shouted when he was once more unfrozen, outraged. Larissa merely rolled her eyes. "I gave up my Nihonese principles even when I was young, and there are Nihonese who have eaten Fruits without knowing. In this world, if you want to live, then fight with all your might. Honor isn't something something people live by. It's something they die by."

Shin said nothing, still disgusted by what he saw as a severe breach of honor.

"If you stand there all day, I'm just going to kill you, _bozu_. I could have done it any number of times, but I don't really want to be a regicide. Come at me, I'll teach you how big the world is. Of course, don't try charging like a moron like you did last time," she added, realizing she was giving somewhat conflicting advice.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 17, 2009)

*Water 7...*
The Roseo Shipyards, home to the worlds greatest company of Shipwrights. It's a grand shipyard with dozens of ships in various stages of completion. Upon first glance it seems like any of the other work yards in the great city, except here every shipwright looks exactly the same...all girls in their mid twenties, with identical voices and faces, expertly building some of the best ships in the world. 

Jessie Roseo, president of the Roseo Shipbuilding Corporation, sits back on a comfortable leather chair in her office which overlooks the vast shipyards of Water 7. She wears a ladies business suit, and her purple hair is done up into a bob. 

"Ah nothing to do..." she mutters under her breath. 

Jessie sighs with boredom, and has the look of one who has done and seen it all at a very young age. She's achieved every goal that she had in life, been farther on the Grand Line then most, and is a successful businesswoman. Everything that she could want she haves...well except for one thing but she gave up on that a long time ago. 

Jessie twiddles her thumbs and momentarily glances at a pair of giant mallets mounted on a wall in the corner, and smiles. Not for the first or last time she instinctively cracks her knuckles. 

Suddenly the door slams open and one of Jessie's workers enters, breathing heavily. Jessie gets up from her chair and eyes him intently, actually happy to have a distraction. 

"What it is it?!" Jessie hollers at him, running towards him and supporting him, "What's going on?!" 

The man looks at Jessie fearfully, "A Pirate in the harbor...threatened to kill everyone and then they all fainted!"

Jessie smiles and cracks her knuckles. From time to time, unruly Pirates try to take advantage of their kindness and steal a boat without paying, which they would later regret courtesy of a 100 clone knuckle sandwich.   

"A pirate, do you know which one?" Jessie asks him.

"A....a Shichibukai!" he responds and then faints to the ground.

Jessie's eyes widen and she immediately grabs up her twin mallets and races out the door. 

"A Shichibukai huh!?" she exclaims excitedly, "I'm gonna need backup!" Jessie takes a running leap off a balcony and lands on a rooftop, she whistles loudly and fifteen speed blurs appears behind her. *"READY!"* her clones yell. Jessie leaps from rooftop to rooftop until she reaches the entrance to the Roseo shipyards. Over a dozen workers lay on the floor, foaming at the mouth, and totally out of it. 

Jessie and her clones land with a thud amidst the fallen workers. "Alright come out Government dog!"   she shouts, tightening her grip on her mallets. It's been a while since she's fought anyone even close to the level of a Shichibukai, but she feels excited nonetheless to be free of the monotony that her life has become. 

"Live or die?" a female voice whispers as a speed blur appears behind Jessie. She feels cold steel press up against the back of her neck.  

"Behind you!!" one of Jessie's clones yell as the form of a woman appears behind Jessie. 

Jessie smirks and loosens the grip on her mallets. She waves off the clone. "Oh its you, and here I got all excited for nothing," she mutters. The shipwright turns around to come face to face with an old friend, really the closest thing Jessie has ever had to a sister. 

"You knocked out all my workers...Annie."  

"Well one of them got in my face and told me I was trespassing. Plus his ugly mug reminded me of that dumbass swordsman!" Annie chuckles to herself while holstering her gold revolvers. "And you know how I like to make an entrance anyways."  

Jessie stares doubtfully at Annie but then a smirk breaks across her face. She drops her mallets to the ground, causing the dock to shake slightly, and then wraps her arms around Annie in a tight bearhug. "It's so good to see you!! You don't know how bored I've been! Have you seen the old gang?!" Jessie exclaims happily. 

Annie exhales sharply and tries to smile, "I'll tell you after you let me go...you're breaking my ribs."


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 17, 2009)

*With Lin, Kent Jorma, Kaya and Lal*

Lin looked at Kent and shook her head. 

"Pleased to meet you Lal" Lin said offering her hand
"I've heard so much about you" she said smiling at the girl
"By the way Jorma" Lin said flicking his forehead with her index finger
"I run my division, not that lunatic" she said nodding at Kent who was picking his nose absent mindedly
"I'd personally take care of Lal" she said looking at Kaya in her eyes
"I understand why you wouldn't want that kind of life for her though, we did have soem great times though" Lin said with a smile

She looked at Kaya who was shaking her head furiously and the smile quickly faded and she became serious

"Kent you can't force them" Lin said turning to Kent who still seemed to be somewhere else
"It's her parents choice ultimately" Lin said louder trying to get his attention

Lin sighed and rolled her eyes 

"I don't know why I hang around with him" Lin said shaking her head

*With The Black Sun Pirates
*
Rensuei plowed into the group of men slashing at men furiously. It was a massacre in the enclosed area of the hall the men were just running to their death. His spines were poisoned with a paraalytic poison that burned like fire before it began to work. He easily dodged a sword swing and buried his finger spines in the man's face. He raked the face and chest of another man that clutched his face screaming as he fell to the ground.

"You are pathetic" Rensuei said 

He stood at his full height and towered over the men, he usually was stooped over with his hand close to the ground he moved on all fours just as good as he did on his two legs.

"Can you only beat up babies?"

Just then a gunshot rang out the bullet nicked Rensuei on his cheek, he screamed and dove into the group of me and rolled himself into a ball extending his finger and toe spines in addition to his back spines. He was a poisonous prickly ball of death. When he unfurled himself and looked at his handy work. He saw a man runing down the corridor full speed. Rensuei dropped to all fours and took off behind the man.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 17, 2009)

*With Lin, Kent Jorma, Kaya and Lal*

_"That makes two of us,"_ an ominous yet familiar voice filled the air. A portal seemed to open up and Derrick walked out. His hair had been stained white by the spirit world, he had strange black and white swirls all over his body, including under his right eye, on his hands, and several other places that could not be seen under his clothes.

He wore a white cloak that went down to just above his pitch black boots, his pants were black as well and he wore a white sleeveless shirt with black markings all over it, "Causing about as much trouble as always," the Ghost Man says directed at Kent.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 17, 2009)

The Reapers Pirate crew-

  It?s been quite some time since Grimm was asked to be a Shikibukai, an honor that he almost had to laugh at. The very notion of being apart of a group he had just help destroy? But there was something he liked about the idea. Becoming an inside man, Roaming the streets and killing as he pleases with the simple choir of giving money to the government? It was almost too spectacular to pass up. He could free the world in the simplest of ways, he can take down the governments that didn?t join with the new world government, and they would praise him for it!

?Hehehehehe?? Grimm laughed, He sat on the deck of the new Grim Reaper Mock II, It was the size of a marines battleship, yet the crew was only ten men strong. ?It?s a shame that Victor left us so long ago, He?s become quite the pirate.? Grimm stood up and cracked his shoulders. ?Age finally catching up to you captain?? Dread Growth, Former Bounty- 232million. ?I?ll wait till you see what it?s like to be nearing 40.? Grim smirked.

?I?M FEELIN GOOD!!!? A man with crazy hair jumps onto the deck, Michael Wrath, Former bounty- 212million ?what are we up to Cap!? he screams. ?I?ve heard that there is a rather interesting man in the grandline. I believe his name is, Rodgers. Akuma Rodgers.? The crews eyes widened. ?Wait, You mean? That guy whose been blazing through the grandline?? Dread asked. ?Indeed.? Grimm smirked. ?I would like to pay that man a visit, Since his children seem to be taking the blues by storm.?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2009)

*Lal*

"Oh come on." Kent whined. "You guys act like it was _me_ who tried to blow up the island. But it wasn't." he frowned to himself. "I had honestly...never expected to say that."

"Well this is turning into quite the reunion isn't it?" Jorma said dryly. 

"Oh my Oda..." Lal breathed. What had started out as a simple decision to become a pirate had turned into a Blade Pirate reunion.

Of all the Blade pirates, Lal had seen Derrick the least. He was busy of course, running the Blade Pirates while Kent did...whatever it was kent did. But from the scattered stories her mother had told her to get her to go to sleep as a child, he was also the least social of the Blade Pirates.

"I'm just saying." Kent said, "Lal would make a great addition to the Blade Pirates. Give her a few years and she might be one of our Elites."

"Elites?" Lal asked.

"Directly under division commander. Our ranking system isn't hard. There's me at the top, but being the awesome Shichibukai that I am, I can't run the Blade Pirates. So right below me is Derrick. That's where most of our top talents go, especially the ones with...unusual fruits. Most of the zoans get shifted to Lin, swordsmen to Jack, etc. Under the Division Commander is the Elites, and then Lts, and then captains, and then fodder."

"How are you doing Derrick?" Kaya asked the Ghost man warmly, talking loud to drown out Kent. "We haven't seen you in forever, have we Jorma?"

"Last time we saw you, you were still getting lot in those portal things." Jorma agreed. "So how's it been?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 17, 2009)

Derrick gave a half a smile towards Kaya, which was the most anyone could really expect out of him, smiling was never his strong point, nor was really being openly kind, or social in general really, "Well it's been a little tough leading this whole thing, especially with the mess he left me behind with when he left to be a Dog of the Government."

He turned his attention to Jorma and hid his annoyance at his comment, "Yea...I've pretty much got it-" and without even pausing for his sentance, seemingly instantly, he appears behind the two, "down by now."

"But uh...before I took over the crew, I had some...issues with my fruit," he said looking into the distance and recalling the events, "Lets just say the Spirit World is a dangerous place...including  most of the spirits in it," he clenches his fist, "But I've got it all handled now, those dangerous spirits are now more afraid of me then I am of them," he said with a look of satisfaction. It was no easy task conquering the Spirit World, it's comparable to conquering the Grand Line.

"But what's more believable is that you're still married," he said bluntly, "Your one lucky man, and I mean _really _ lucky, to find someone to stick with you for this long...I'm impressed," he said to the two.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 17, 2009)

_Nile vs. the W.G. agent_

You'll never get my machine! Never! Nile struck the lead agent with a right hook, but he never felt the blow hit. The agent sidestepped the strike and swiped Nile's leg with a kick from behind. Nile fell to the ground and felt the agent's metal sword on his neck.

"Surrender. We guarrantee you that the New Government will treat you with the utmost respect and dignity." The agent told Nile. 

"That...is most logical." Nile concluded. She was fast, incredibly so, and he couldn't keep up with her. 

"Glad to see you listen to reason." The agent said. The rest of her comrades swarmed inside and surrounded Nile. The lead agent turned him around, and restrained Nile with handcuffs. "We'll have to keep you cuffed for the rest of the journey. Standard practice."

_Makin Island_

Tsao was in the hospital, sitting next to Captain Cree. Despite her rank Cree was only 2 years older than Tsao himself. It wasn't because Cree was some brilliant genius or anything like that. When the New Government was established they barely had enough marines to patrol the grand line, let alone the blues. It was out of a need for order within the marines that many young men and women were elevated to such a high status.

"I hear you saved the town." Cree said.

Tsao grinned and made a post. "All in the day's work for the great Tsao! You should've seen me and my sidekick. We were GLORIOUS!"

"Fifufu." Cree laughed. "You have a sidekick now?"

"Yes! And together we shall plow through the Blues and into the Grand Line!" Tsao proclaimed.

Cree sighed, and looked out into the window. The town was as lively as ever, even after what happened. "You're really leaving?" 

"Yeah. If you want you can quit your marine job and join us! It'll be awesome!"

Cree laughed again. "I can't Tsao. Someone needs to look after the town."

"Oh." Tsao frowned.

"But if you ever get a high enough bounty, I'll come for you." She reassured him, taking his hand.

Tsao's frown quickly turned into a large grin. "Our fight will be the stuff of legends!"

"It damn better be, or Grandma Yi will be pissed at both of us."

Tsao's expression quickly turned to panic. "Crap, Yi doesn't know I'm leaving! I better hurry and leave before she notices!"

"Fifufu. Go ahead. Use the window, Yi said she's coming to visit." 

Tsao quickly opened the window and jumped out.

_Marieoja_

Oressa Du Mortis, leader of the New Government reclined on her bed, a glass of champagne in hand. Work was tedious as usual. Absent-mindedly she wondered if Rek giving up when they both were roughly even at the height of the Conquista was because he didn't want to do things like this.

She got up from bed, and approached the balcony. From there she could see a giant garden filled with beautiful plants. From above it formed a map of the world, with Marieoja at the center. "Cassandra you can come out from under the balcony now." 

At once a raven-haired woman in a suit jumped onto the balcony from below. There was a large rifle on her back with a strange-looking scope. She had the symbol of Cipher Pol etched onto a medal she wore. She was holding a dossier in her hand.

"Mr. Trias had some papers you wanted to see." Cass said, handing her the dossier. Oressa took the dossier and grinned before sipping some champagne. "Excellent." She turned around and went inside.

"Can I have some wine? I haven't had a drink since I got here." Cass asked licking her lips. 

"No, buy some yourself and help the economy." Oressa said coldly as she shut the balcony door.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 18, 2009)

A huge Casino ship, _The Treasure Island_, treads across the ocean. It is a floating wonderland, built to amaze the senses, and most importantly to fleece tourists, gamblers, and pirates, of as much of their money as possible. 

The owner of this fine establishment sits on the very top deck of his private penthouse, sunbathing. Beside him sits a female reporter from the Grand Line Times. She holds a den den mushi recorder in her hands. 

"...So then I married this Noblewoman...she wasn't much of a looker, but I'm not a superficial man. I married her for her _inner_ beauty you see," the man says while sipping a Mai tai. 

The reporter raises a curious eyebrow, "But isn't it true that you divorced her, claiming that looking at her face every morning was cruel and unusual punishment...and then you took half her fortune?"  

He shifts uncomfortably in his chair, "Well...I don't know about all that. People just naturally fall out of love, but I tell you what, I still hold that dear lady in my heart..." he seems to search his memory for a word, "I still remember Freda and her bubblehead!"

"Er...Fiona," corrects the reporter.  

The man nods, "Right, right, how could I forget." He smiles at the reporter and his unnaturally white teeth sparkle under the sun. Then he lifts his sunglasses over his eyes and winks at her. "Make sure you omit that last part okay sweetcheeks?" 

*Flynn Carson aka "Don Flynn Carsiona de Las Flores III" aka "Gambling Hand Flynn," aka "King of Thieves" aka "What's his face" 
Bounty: 199,000,000
Division Commander of the Blade Pirates *

The reporter rolls her eyes, she's ghostwriting Flynn's tenth autobiography, titled, _Flynn Carson: How I beat The Pirate King_. In reality she's only doing it because she wants to interview Flynn's other comrades. 

"So could you tell me more about Shichibukai Kent?" she asks innocently. 

Flynn frowns slightly and peers at her from under his sunglasses, "Tiger Balm?" he mutters, "What do you want to know about him? I can tell you the story about how I taught him Rokushiki, or that time I..."

"You taught Kent Rokushiki?" she asks doubtfully. 

Flynn nods matter of factly, "Oh yeah I taught him everything he knows...it's in my eighth autobiography you know...all that dying will jazz and what not..." Flynn jabs his thumb at his chest emphatically, "That was me! I've got a Do Re Mi level of like over 9000!"

"You mean Douriki?" the reporter corrects once again. 

"Yeah, yeah, that too!"  

A gruff voice roars with laughter behind them suddenly, "If you taught Kent Rokushiki, then I taught the Pirate King how to stretch his limbs like rubber!"   Flynn sighs in annoyance, "BEAT IT FURBALL!!" he exclaims at the giant seven foot Panda that appears behind them. 

*Master Monk Usagi aka "The Other Pandaman" aka "Usagi of the Bamboo Staff"
Bounty: 276,000,000
Co-Division Commander of the Blade Pirates*

The reporter laughs and Flynn becomes red faced. "Okay interview over!" he shouts. 

"I came to tell you that we're almost there by the way," Usagi tells Flynn. 

Flynn nods. He claps his hands and four women dressed in bikini's appear like Ninja's around him and carry him away. "Good I'm going to get myself ready." 

"You mean primp and preen in front of the mirror like a woman," Usagi laughs. 

"WHAT?!? PIRATES CAN'T HAVE GOOD GROOMING HABITS!?" 

The reporter meanwhile scribbles something in her note pad...

What an utter douchebag.

"That sounds about right. Make sure you print it," Usagi mutters as he leans over her shoulder.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2009)

"But what's more believable is that you're still married," he said bluntly, "Your one lucky man, and I mean really lucky, to find someone to stick with you for this long...I'm impressed," he said to the two.

"Thank you Derrick!" Kaya said, blushing slightly. 

Lal was still staring at the spot Derrick used to be standing in. "He...he can teleport?" She asked in disbelief. She turned to Kent. "Can _you_ teleport?"

"Pff, who needs to teleport. I have Shelly."

Lal's brow furrowed in thought. "What's Shelly? Some kind of super advanced Soru technique or something?"

"Not exactly..."

"It's Kent's giant pet turtle. Last time I saw _him_, he was big enough to swallow _The Pirate's Dream_ whole, though he's probably gotten even bigger" He sighed. "Too bad he's the last of his kind."

Kent waggled his eyes michviously. "Or is he?"


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 18, 2009)

*With Lin*

A baby Den Den Mushi began to ring at Lin's waist. She answered it and walked away from the group.

"What do you mean there is a Commodore on the ship waiting for me?" Lin said
"I came onto the deck and saw him sitting there with his legs folded and he asked to speak to you" the reply came
"Oda what is up with the marines now"
"Don't do anything until I get there, tell him I'm coming"
"Show him to my quarters and make him comfortable"

She walked back over to the group

"Guys I really have to go" Lin said sadly
"My second just told me there is a Commodore waiting for me aboard my ship"
"The fact that absolutely no one saw him arrive leads me to believe he's not a run of the mill Commodore"

She walked over to Kaya and hugged and kissed her she repeated the same with Jorma. She then walked over to Lal and bent down and hugged her tightly.

"Here take this" she said slipping a baby den den mushi into her pocket
"You can call me anytime you need me" she whispered
"Even though your parents don't want to you hang out with your aunt Lin you don't have to listen to them" she said loudly and stuck her tongue out at Kaya.
"Kent sorry to leave you early I hope you find what you are looking for, Derrick keep fighting the good fight i'll see you guys when i see you"
"Kaya Jorma don't be strangers"

She transformed into her Hybrid point and launched herself into the air and there was a loud explosion as she disappeared from the sky above her friends.

*With The Black Sun Pirates 
*
Rensuei appeared infront of a scared man in a captains jacket the man turned to run but Rensuei was infront of him again.

"Are you scared?" Rensuei asked 
"_yyyyeeesssssss_" the man stuttered
"*GOOD BECAUSE YOU SHOULD BE!!!!*" Rensuei screamed

Rensuei extended a single claw on his index finger and raised it toward the man. He tried to back up away from Rensuei but his back hit a wall.

"_Please don't kill me_" he begged
"I am not going to kill you" Rensuei said
"I'm going to give you something to remember me by"

Rensuei used his single spine to cut the Black Sun roger on the man's forehead. The man screamed as Rensuei carved the symbol into his head. There was a loud crash from below deck and the ship lurched.

"I hope you can swim" Rensuei said

He backed up and jumped into the sea he quickly caught up with Ginkai

"Is wha you dida do to da brodda a mek him scream suh" Ginkai said 
"A little art" Rensuei said with a smile


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 18, 2009)

*The New Threat PT 1*

"I'm so hungry" Hanako said rubbing her belly expecting food to appear out of no where. "Th-This Ship" Pachi instantly recognized The behemoth of a boat in front of them. "Hanako we have to" Before he could finish their small boat had been cpatured and was been rowed in by the Pirates. Moments passed and the two along with jouro had been brought on board. Numerous pirates stood around giving menacing stares at the two of them. Interrupting the tense moment Hanako spoke "Yea I want twelve cheeseburgers, eight large fries, Some onion rings, A milkshake, four large sodas" Before she could continue her order the pirates interrupted her *"THIS ISN'T A RESTUARANT!"*

"Hanako you idiot this ship belongs to" Pachi's words were silenced by the sound of heavy footsteps, A particular familar sound that sent chills down his spine. Time seemed to slow down as everybodies fear except Hanako was palpable because aboard the ship stood the famous Pirate Ateru. His numerous scars divided every which way, over his shoulder to his bicep, From his ribs to his chest. Everywhere on this man was nothing but scars making him look like a talking Patchwork doll. "Well well if it isn't Pachi and he's brought a little friend" Ateru with a large grin on his face causing the other pirates, Patting his shoulder the pirate captain leaned closer "She doesn't look like shes worth 5 million beli" Pachi could merely grind his teeth at the comment.

Pointing to some random crew men Ateru shouted his orders "You three take the girl" before he could finish one of the crewmen shouted "Captain look" Turning over everyone was surprised at what they saw. Hanako had been so hungry that she had torn some of the floor boards out and begun to munch on them as a snack, Her half asleep daze putting her into her own world "This is the worst cookie ever" Jouro the cat merely sighed at her stupidity as the crewmen shouted *"THATS NOT COOKIE!" *

The captain regained his composure and finished giving his order "Take the girl to the cell, She could keep the other one company. Me and Pachi have some buisness to take care of" "You're a business man Pachi?" Hanako asked as she was being taken away "YOU IDIOT THATS NOT WHAT HE MEANT!" Pachi yelled out, Hanako's naiveness always surprising him. Ateru lead Pachi to his cabin "Come Pachi" Pachi afraid walked behind the pirate with his head down. "Hanako...becareful"

Taking the red head girl down to the cells the other guards felt the tension, Roy and the guard were staring each other down. "We've brought company kid" One of the pirates said throwing Hanako in the cell. "Hey hasn't you're mother ever taught you not to push a lady!" The guard paid no mind as he slammed the iron door. "Have fun" The guard said to roy teasing him as they left. Hanako's stomach rumbled causing her to slouch her head against the bars. "Ughh Im sooo hungry, This the rudest restuarant I've ever been to"

"This isn't a restuarant" Roy said in the darkness of the cell, Hanako hadn't noticed the boy and thought she was having a spiritual moment. "Is that you god?" "No it's not god you idiot turn around" Hanako turned around slowly to find a boy sitting in the corner. "DEMON!!!!!!!! DEMON!!!!!!!" Hanako called out placing her two fingers in front of he forming a cross "I'M NOT A DEMON!" "Oh" Hanako said as she snapped out of it. An awkward moment passed before Hanako "realized" what was going on. 

"RAPE!!!!!!!! RAPE!!!!!!!" "What!" Roy called out in surprise as Hanako held on to the bars for dear life. "I KNOW YOU'RE PLAN YOU'RE GOING TO RAPE ME AREN'T YOU! WELL IT WON'T BE EASY CUZ I'VE GOT MY CHASTITY BELT!" With that Hanako ripped off her shorts showing off metal underwear that seemed impenetrable to the strongest of attack. Taking a battle ready stance Hanako thought the worst "I dare you to rape me, Ill break you're dick in half if you try! SCOPE SCOPE BAT!" With that the red head girl unleashed the open attack as her arm transformed heading straight for Roy. With Hanako enranged what will the confused boy do?!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2009)

*Lal*

"I like her." Lal said, slipping the baby den den mushi into her pocket. "I hope she'll be ok."

"Don't worry baby. A commodore shouldn't be any match for Lin. Though the fact that they snuck in unnoticed is surprising..." Kaya tapered off, silently hoping her best friend would be ok.

Jorma however, was still focused on Kent's last comment. "What?" He asked in amazement. "You mean there are more of him!?"

Kent grinned. "Well I haven't been spending all this time scouting for _you know what_. Shelly and I have been exploring the New World, and A few moths ago, we finally hit the jackpot."

Jorma paled. "You don't mean..."

"Oh yeah. We found one. And it was female."

"But you didn't...You wouldn't...so _that's_ why you still haven't done it." Jorma said in awe.  "You want a fleet of them."

"They'll take a while to be fighting fit." Kent said. "But it'll be well worth the wait." 

Jorma shook his head. "You're insane Kent. Insane."

"Uhm, hello?" Lal asked, interrupting their conversation. "Have we forgotten the reason we're even out here?"

"Lal's right." Kaya said to Jorma. "We still haven't come up with a good punishment for her."

"Now hold on a second!" Kent said. "If Lal wants to become a pirate, who are you to stop her?" Lal nodded vigorously.

"Try her parents Kent. And you can't be trusted, you have personal stake in this matter."

"So do you!" Kent argued. "We need someone impartial...someone who doesn't have an opinion...someone who really couldn't care less about this entire thing..."

Almost simultaneously, all eyes turned to Derrick.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 18, 2009)

*Aboard The Cardinal Red with Fluck, Marshall and Val.
*

"My first mate looks like she has some things to settle, so I'll play with you guys for now. Your time limit is until she is done with this Shin character, whenever that is. Try to see if you can hit the embodiment of the 'chaos' in your heart before then," Fluck said, hoping they got the hint he had dropped. "If you do, I might let you live."


As Marshall clutched his wound Val took in Fluck's advice, she had no idea what his agenda was but this would be a life changing experience if they managed to survive this.It was time to forget about her fears, if she understood at what Fluck had been hinting towards then she needed absolute determination and an inextinguishable resolve to hit the untouchable that was Fluck the Chaos Meister.

She took a deep breath and then whispered."Bloody Gauntlet."The blood wrapped around and hardened to form a guantlet to further increase the strength of her punch.She settled on just using that, creative ways of using her powers wouldn't work.Her fist would simply have to rely the strength of her resolution for this to work.

Meanwhile Marshall had snapped out of berserker rage, the pain had numbed his wild rage and instead it became a focused one.This bastard, this so called embodiment of Chaos, had no right to play around with him.The Devil himself, if anyone was the embodiment of Chaos then it was Marshall.Who was destined to usher in a new age of darkness, to bring an hell on Earth.

With an focused mind, he started to blow a concentrated flame on the index and middle fingers of his right hand.His immunity to the heat allowed him to do it and he made the claws on those fingers grow bright red.When hot enough he cautirized the wound on his chest.With gritted teeth he refused to scream out, he wouldn't give Fluck the satisfaction.

"I refuse to let even a Shichibukai come in between me and my destiny."He got up and the red devilman went in for another strike, to Fluck's other side Val was about to do the same.

*Aboard The Cardinal Red * with Larissa and Shin

"Devil's Fruit! You cheater!" Shin shouted when he was once more unfrozen, outraged. Larissa merely rolled her eyes. "I gave up my Nihonese principles even when I was young, and there are Nihonese who have eaten Fruits without knowing. In this world, if you want to live, then fight with all your might. Honor isn't something something people live by. It's something they die by."

"I will die before I give up on my principles!"Shin replied stubbornly."I refuse to let this damned world force me to give me up on my principles, I will survive in this world on my own strength, instead of relying on a devil's contract."With pure willpower alone he he went to force the winds to become his blade.

With his now clawed like stance, he started slash rapidly in the direction of Larissa with all his might.The first two or three times there was only a gust but not even the slightest glimmer of an energy slash.But slowly but surely they were created, on pure willpower and brute strength alone but this was reflected in their quality and direction.

Weak energy blades shot towards Larissa's direction but their erratic paths made most of them them swerve around her without even her making the slightest move.

They slowly increased in number and intensity but Larissa had seen enough, the Bozu needed to be _shown_ in order for him to learn.With a perfectly calm expression on her face she walked toward Shin, making only the slightest moves to completely evade those few blades that had been on target.Behind her the wood of the ship was getting a beating, but the lack of the energy power was reflected on the damage of the ship.No clean cuts were found, instead minor gashes and cracks in the wood.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 18, 2009)

"Hoo boy, those are drastic measures," Fluck said lightly as he watched Marshall cauterize his wound. Strangely enough, due to the entropic properties of his blade, burning the wound may well have been the best course of action for dealing with it. Some people just had a latent instinct, at times. The Shichibukai glanced to the left and then to the right. Both of his opponents looked much more resolved than before and were focusing solely on him.

"That's right," he thought to himself, closing both eyes. He wouldn't bother to dodge; that was the whole point. "Never forget this resolve," he said aloud. Both Val and Marshall's fists had enter his body, but it still wasn't good enough. He could feel a slight force, and they felt a little resistance, but at this rate they were just simply going to pass through him again -

"If I want to live, and if I want to kill that man..." Valeria thought to herself, hardening her resolve.

"If I want to pay back all of those fuckers, especially this cock-sucker in front of me..." Marshall cursed in his head.

Fluck opened his eyes in shock. 

Drip. _Drip._ The Shichibukai looked over his shoulder. Their blows had landed at the very last second, before they exited his body, and now his back had two wounds on it. Blood seeped out and stained his cloak, and some drops were dripping on the floor. He grinned madly.

"So, you _can_ do it, after all!" he yelled in surprise. The two redheads wheeled around for another blow. "You've passed the test. My regards," Fluck said, winking.

"Chaos Bolt!"

There was a deafening boom as a fork of lightning fell from the heavens and struck the two where they stood. The sky still remained clear. The chaosman raised his right hand, and materialized a piece of paper in it. Val and Marshall fell, having taken far too much punishment from that one move. He let the piece of paper fall to the ground next to Val, then ripped off his cloak and let the breeze carry it.

"Come and find me in the Grand Line," he said, although he didn't even know if they could hear him. These guys could prove to be a threat in the future...and he wouldn't have had it any other way. The chaotic potential he felt blossom was immense; that alone was enough.

One of the deckhands was close enough to look at the piece of paper. It was a bounty poster, with a picture of a white-haired, cloaked man looking over his shoulder at the camera. 

----

"Amazing resolve and willpower. I like that," Larissa said, nodding her head. "What you lack is the skill and technique," she explained further. "Well, and maybe he needs to have a better frame of mind," she thought to herself, noting his arrogant manner. Royals would be royals.

"Watch carefully. My style isn't the same as yours, but the general principle is the same. It's not about how hard you try to do it, it's how well you do it."

Shin felt almost as though he was once more back in the prison, under the tutelage of one of his many mentors. He eyed her blade like a hawk. Her left hand came down on her scabbard. The next moment, it was inches away from being sheathed again, but Shin had caught how smooth, how _sharp_ the movement of the katana had been.

"Iai."

A single cone of bladed wind lodged itself in Shin's torso. He barely had time to look down before a burst of blood erupted from his chest. The Nihonese prince fell to the floor, blood flowing freely.

"Hope you learned something, Yagami-san. Nihon could do with a good emperor to rule it properly once more," she said as she walked away. "Also, a true Emperor would bow for help from the lowliest child, if it meant it could save his people, " she continued. It was something that she hoped sincerely he would learn in the future, even if he didn't understand now. A white cloak, stained in blood, flew past her, guided by the wind. It eventually settled gently on Shin's body. It was almost as though it was a funeral shroud.

"I hope you didn't kill him, Larissa."

"If he's strong enough, and if this was meant to be, he won't die. What must happen, will," she responded quietly.

The chaosman nodded.

"I see you're wounded. Let me tend to those wounds," she said gently.

"I'm surprised they could hit me in the end," he replied, smiling. The pair walked a few more steps.

And in the blink of an eye, they were gone.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 18, 2009)

_Makin Island Harbor_

Paegun rubs his chin looking at a few ships, "If that Tsao guy wants to make a crew we're gonna need a ship.......and I have no money after the incident at the restaurant.  We could just steal one.....but this is his hometown.  What to do?"

A rough-looking fisherman walked up beside Paegun, "You seem to be troubled boy."

Paegun sighed and started to make arm motions that corresponded with what was said, "I'll say.  I just joined some guys crew, his first member by the way, and we don't even have a ship.  My ship from before was tiny and it was destroyed by Betsy."

The fisherman looked at Paegun as if he were an idiot, "I.....see.  I suppose I can help you out.  I'm a pretty decent fisherman and have two ships, a  for my fishing crew, and my old, small sloop.  Wait....you said you just joined a guy's crew....here?"

Paegun shrugged, "Yeah, guy's name is Tsao or something, has a spear, wears some fancy-ass clothes."

The fisherman nodded, "I see, go ahead and take my old ship.  You brats should have some fun with your lives."

Paegun's eyes widened, a large smile grew on his face, and he went to hug the fisherman, "Thanks a lot."

*Half-an-Hour Later/B]

Paegun and Tsao sit on the small sloop with some of Tsao's possessions on the deck, "Time to get going......better have said bye to all the people you wanted, after all, we're headed for the Grand Line."

Tsao smiled, "We'll be fine, and I'll definitely come back here someday.  Let's go."

Paegun smirked, "How old are you anyway?"

"17."

"HUH?!?!"*


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 18, 2009)

*With The Avatar Pirates Aboard Gaia*

"Well lets be on our way shall we?" Korver said clapping his hands together with a smile. Korver thrust both of his palms towards the sails and *Gaia* began to surge forward as breeze  filled the sails. "I'll get started on dinner" Hinara said with a cheerful smile. Cantido scowled, she couldn't tell if Hinara was just fake or stupid. However she was content to believe both at the moment. "I'm going down below" Cantido announced immediately making for the door without waiting for a response.

"Her attitude could use some work" Kaito commented as the door shut with a snap behind Cantido. "She'll come around" Korver said casually, "she has been through a lot. We all have" Korver said now that he thought about it. "We all just have different ways of coping with our past." Kaito nodded thoughtfully, no doubt reminiscing on his past. "Now what do you say we have a cigar and a drink before dinner?" Korver asked.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 18, 2009)

"What, that's wierd?" Tsao asked. "Monley D. Luffy was my age when he swept through the grand line"

"You just don't look your age." Paegun replied. "Damn, he looks older than I am." He thought.

"Now we better hurry, the adventures of the Tsao Brigade shall begin!" Tsao jumped on to what presumably was their boat and made a heroic post. "Let's go Penguin, onward to GLORIOUS adventure!"

"It's Paegun" Pengun corrected, sighing. 

Pengun got onto the boat, and after the wind blew at their direction, they were off.

_W.G. Ship_

Inside a sloop, Nile was lying down a cot inside a windowless cell. They had taken his wrench Susan from him and even his nifty hat. 

"At least I have my arms" A pair of small screwdrivers and a miniature torch came out from a compartment built into his right arm. Both of his arms were artifical, built by his parents and later on improved by himself. 

"I could try to get out, but they outnumber and outpower me. I guess I'll build something till they finish their business with me. " He looked around and saw nothing except the cot and a chamberpot. Nile slowly takes off pieces of wood from the floor, and begins to build.


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 18, 2009)

*Mariejoa*

A room cluttered with books and paper with various sketches of what seemed to be augmented metallic animals hung all over the room. There was a large scorch mark on the wall that seemed fresh. Shi got up from his work table with a mischievous smile on his face

"I think I finally got it figured out" he said
"In the last formula I used too much of the nitroleum"
"This new formula should produce the size of explosions I want" 
"I think..."

He looked at the scorch marks on the wall and shuddered

"I'll keep the formula for that other stuff"
"It may be useful for if I want a big bang" he said writing something down in a small note book
"Time to go test this out" 

He walked over to the window of his room, and jumped out. A grappling hook shot out of his wrist it caught on a roof top and he ran along the wall a short distance and jumped off. He landed on the street and took off running. He'd been trained by the best of the marines and like everything else he picked up exceptionally fast. He was incredibly agile and quick, 

"I can't miss the last transport to Shabody" he said to himself

He ducked and weaved through the streets bouncing people getting under their feet. He finally got to to line for the transport. 

"Jeez I'm not waiting in this line"

A small metallic spider crawled out of the brace on his hand and jumped onto the ground and landed with a soft clink. It scuttled along the ground and there was a small explosion. People began to scream and ran away he ran toward the transport that was just pulling off. He ran along the mooring rope as it fell into water. He grabbed the rail and pulled himself over and looked at the chaos he'd caused at the terminal.

"*You did that didn't you?*" a voice said from behind him
"Did what?" Shi asked curiously as he turned to face a tall marine.
"*Caused all the commotion*"
"Nope I was just hurrying to catch the boat" he said

He hopped up on the railing and pulled his sleeved down over the bracelet on his wrist. 

"*I know it was you*" the marine said and grabbed at Shi's hand

He missed as Shi dodged him and the marine fell over board. Shi stooped on the railing laughing. He threw a life preserver at the man in the water and watched as he became smaller in the distance.

"That explosion was a little too small" he said pulling a syringe filled with a green viscous liquid out of his belt. 
"I think I can fix a few of these before we land" he said smartly


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 18, 2009)

With Jasmine-

"Urgh.. This is annoying." She scratches the back of her head. "I could have sword that i took a left down the last road, so why am i back where i started... maybe i should have taken a right...." she ponders for a moment. "Eh, Who cares, I'll just break through the center if i have too." She smiled and started to walk forward. "HOOOOOOOO~~~~RAAAAAH~~~~~" Jasmine blinked as she looked up, a very large, muscular and shirtless man jumps down from one of the buildings.

"That's... creepy..." she sweatdropped, The man soon crashed into the side walk next to her, landing crouched and trying to act cool. "....." She just stared at him. "YAAAA~~~" The man began to jump around. "Argh.... that hurt... my thighs... my crotch.. i felt like i was nearly ripped in two..." He begins to rub his legs. He had to be about six foot tall, a brick wall of muscle, shirtless with some kind of red headband tied around his right bicep. 

His pants were Camo, black boots and his hair was shaved into high and tight. "Uhh... who are you?" Jasmine blinked. "Ah? oh, someone was here?" The man rubbed his chin. "...." Jasmine turned her back on him. "Right, Idiot, too obvious." Suddenly however a hand gripped her shoulder. "Oh? Just where is it you're going? We're in control of this town, so it's hard to see how someone could have gotten away. Not to mention we've lost contact with quite a few men." 

Jasmine nodded. "Indeed, you have lost contact with a few men, I believe they were left back that way a few blocks, mostly with their asses thoroughly kicked." The muscular man smirked. "Let me introduce myself then. My names Zed, You're name is dead. Get the picture?" He grinned. "I think i do." Jasmine clenched her right fist and quickly turned, punching the mans stomach. 

Zed skid back a few inches before stopping. "That's quite the punch you have there." He smirked. ?Damn, this guys tough?? She let out a sigh. ?This is gonna take all day isn?t it?? Zed nodded. ?Yeah, It might take a while.? He took a running stance, ?Bulls Right Horn.? He dashed forward and cocked back his right arm. ?Shit!? Jasmine tried to leap out of the way, but Zed?s fist hit her between her bottom right rib and waist. ?GUAH!? 

Due to being in the air, the force of the blow caused her to spin and skip across the ground like a child?s soccer ball. Her roll was stopped when she crashed into a barrel about seven feet away. ?Cough!? Jasmine got to her hands and knees and began to vomit. ?Man that?s sick.? Zed shook his head. ?You?re lucky I didn?t hit your kidney, you?d probably be dead!? He began to chuckle. ?Urgh? bastard?.? She gripped her side. ?I?m gonna kick your ass??


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 18, 2009)

*With Derrick*

He has finally managed to get up and take a look around. He is covered in bruises but doesn't show any open pain, though he does look extremely tired. He lowers his sun glasses and looks into the distance, "An island...finally, I'm starving."

He soon docks the ship on the island, but before he gets off he looks over at Jace, who is still unconscious, "He'll be fine, I need to-" he stops, "Wait, if I leave him here...and he wakes up...he could take my ship!"

He walks over to him and slings him over his shoulder, "Alright, time to go!" he hops off the ship, his knees wobbly as he lands, "Ghah...Come on, suck it up and go!"

He walks into the town and looks around, "What the hell, is there no one here?" he walks into a bar, "Hello?" there are several people tied up and gagged, "What the hell?!" he takes the gag out of one of their mouths, "What happened?"

"Our town was taken over by pirates, then some girl came in and started taking them out! But after she finished she wouldn't untie us!" Derrick looked at them untrustingly, "Is there any reason she wouldn't?"

"Well...uh..." he shoved the gag back in his mouth, "Yea, that's what I thought. I'll go check things out and then I'll be back," they all shouted at him as he left through their gags but he ignored them, "Wonder where this girl is..." he says, adjusting Jace who is still slung over his shoulder.

*With The Storm Chasers*

Kaito took a look around him as the other marines arrived and began doing damage, "I told them to come but I was really hoping that they were too drunk to understand..." he says with a sigh, "Whatever, I've got to focus on the task at hand," he looked at the large group of enemies that lie in front of him, "Pirates..."

He dashes forward, spears in hands, he crosses them and starts to pick up speed, "Dash of Demise!" starts swinging his weapons wildly as he continues his charge. 

After he finishes his charge he leaps high into the air, "Downfall Dive!" he crashes down stabbing his spear through two pirates and then kicking them off the end of his spear so he could continue battle. 

As he turns to strike down another pirate he feels something wrap around his ankle, it soon pulls him to the ground. He turns to see the cause of this and it is a whip, the end held by a woman with long black hair.

"Quite impressive Marine, but I think you should go for a swim," she pulls the whip again and sends Kaito straight for the ocean. Before he can make it there however he stabs his spear into the side of the boat and gets himself back on top.

"Not bad but-" however Kaito is already on the move, "No more talk!" she tries to smack him with the whip but he drops his spear and grabs hold of the weapon. Her eyes grow wide as she feels him begin to pull it.

She flies straight at the marine and he smashes her right in the face as she gets in range. She falls to the ground and as she does Kaito kicks one of his spear up into his hands. He prepares to finish off the dead woman but he is tackled by another pirate before he gets the chance to.

He slams his forehead into the man's and then pulls back his spear and thrusts it through his chest. He then stabs the spear into the deck and pushes off it into the air. Several pirates raise their guns and fire but with a series of flips and dodges Kaito lands on top of one's shoulders undamaged.

He grabs hold of the pirate's neck and twists it, he then hops off his falling body and lands next to his other spear, picking it up. He spins it around and begins digging it into each pirate he passes, nearly every one being death blows. 

His eyes filled with rage, he continues on his deadly rampage until someone's voice snaps him out of it, "KOUGI!" Tyson shouts from the other ship, "We are marines, not murderers...If needed we will handle them with deadly force...But it is not neccessary to stop these bastards..." 

He takes off his cloak and eyes begin to glow and they soon form into a single eye. He grows taller, more muscular, and a shade of green. He draws his large axe from his back and leaps into the air. Every man on the pirate ship looks into the air, seeing nothing, as if he had vanished in the clouds. But they soon spotted the Marine leader crash straight through the deck of the ship. 

The pirates eye the hole nervously, and soon Tyson bursts out of the hole, swinging his axe wildly, taking out more and more pirates as well as parts of the ship, "And he told me to use restraint...Another out of control Devil Fruit User..." he said as he watched the onslaught.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 18, 2009)

With Jasmine-

Her body goes flying into and through a door. ?Urgh?? she skids across the ground on her back. ?Now that?s where a girl likes you belongs.? He laughed. ?On her back, legs spread.? Jasmine coughs and slowly stands up. ?D..damn it? what the hell are you made off?? Zed just smirks. ?I?m the head of this town, I've got to be strong.? He grinned. ?Well to be specific, I?m the division leader who took over this town.? He held out a fist. ?Thousand Hand Pirates fifth division captain, Zed Armstrong!? 

Jasmine blinked. ?Thousand hand pirates!?? She asked. ?Yes.? Zed answered ?Who are they?? BOOM!!!! The large man falls over in disbelief. ?HOW CAN YOU NOT KNOW ABOUT CAPTAIN KUROI MASU!? He exclaims. ?I don?t care about other pirates.? Jasmine begins to pick her nose with her pinky. ?How unlady like?? Zed sweatdrops. ?Wait, other pirates? You?. You?re a pirate?? his face scrunched up like he was trying to stop from laughing.

?WHAT?S SO DAMN FUNNY!? I AM JASMINE RODGERS! DAUGHTER OF AKUMA RODGERS! SISTER TO JOSEPH AND JASON RODGERS!!!!? She took a proud stance. ?AND THE WOMEN WHO WILL BECOME THE MOST POWERFUL AND BEAUTIFUL PIRATE QUEEN!? She rubbed her chin. ?Well, I don?t actually care about becoming the pirate queen; mostly I just want to show up my brothers.? She rubbed the back of her head.

?You?re a weird one lady.? Zed cracked his neck. ?So, let?s see how you handle the Duel Bulls Horn.? He cocked back both his arms. ?Let?s see how you handle my power.? Zed charge forward, Jasmine kept her cool and waiting till he got close to her. ?RISING SUN!? with a quick and powerful kick Jasmine connects with Zed?s jaw and uses his force to fling him into the air. 

 
Jasmine soon jumps up to follow him. ?FALLING MOON!? A hard hit to his stomach and he begins to fall towards the ground, Jasmine kicks off the ceiling to reach the ground before him. ?SHOOTING STAR!? She spins her body around and before Zed hits the ground, her heel hits his back and sends him crashing out the window. "...." Jasmine stood still. "OWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWO!!!!" she begins to rub her foot and her hand. "That hurts~~~" she whines.


Jasmine then grips her waist where she was hit by the first bullhorn. "I think i've got a ruptured spleen now..." she sighs. "It's gonna be so unsightly... that bruise.... It's hard to keep your skin nice out here..." she lets out a sigh and begins to light one of her fake cigarettes.


----------



## Bertelsen (Nov 18, 2009)

"WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU THINKING STUPID GIRL! Don't go pulling your pants down and accusing OTHER people of rape!" Roy quickly stood up not knowing exactly what to do. He had never been in this kind of situation where someone accused him of rape, especially someone he just met out of the blew. Now the girl was charging him with what looked like a large telescope. It was apparant that she was a devil fruit user and even more dimwitted a person than he was. Roy dodged the blow by diving across the room however he hit his head into the bars in the lack of space.  "WHAT THE HELL!?" Stop that before the guards come in!"

_Wait this could work out well. Maybe they'll open the cage for me to stop the fight."_ Roy thought to himself. "Alright lady you want a fight i'll give you one!" Roy started yelling battle cries at the top of his lungs and started swinging wildly to make it look like he was punching at Hanako. Even if he was trying to hit her Roy most likely would have missed be a pretty lousy fist fighter. Before long the ruckus of the two attracted the attention of the pirates. "Oi! What the hell's going on down there? Shit there fighting! Get in their quick and break em up the captain don't want em dead yet." 

As the pirate opened the door Roy swiftly turned around and swung his arm as hard as he could knocking the pirate flat on his ass. "Thanks for getting me out of here by attacking me girl but I got a little girl names Yuri to save now. Also I have a bastard pirate captain to kill." Roy rolled away from the other pirate that came after him to his spear that was sitting on the wall. Roy thought it was pretty stupid that they left his weapon in the same room that he was in. Then again they probably never expected him to escape.

Roy dashed out of the room in a rage stabbing and slicing any pirates that got in his way. He soon saw the light that lead outside to the deck. The door was most likely unlocked but Roy decided it would look a lot cooler if he kicked the door in. Unfortunatly his plan didn't go that well as it didnt shatter into pieces like he hoped but went in one solid piece hitting the pirate that was standing on the other side. It was a hard enough hit to knock him out cold though. 

Roy now stood outside in a sweat. He didn't know if Hanako was still pursuing him accusing him of rape nor did he care at this point he had to find Yuri. Pirates began to encircle him as he looked frantically for the girl. "What we got here? Broke outa your cage eh you little punk?" One of the pirates spoke up. "Where's Yuri?!" Roy demanded still looking around for her. "Oh that stupid little girl? Why don't you look up at the top of the mast." Roy looked up and saw a horrible sight. Yuri was tied to the mast the rope digging into her pale skin cutting her deep. Her face looked tired and red from what Roy thought to be a large amount of crying. 

"How could you..." Roy started to tremble a little bit from rage and his eyes seemed shadowed. "...How could you do that...TO A LITTLE GIRL! ATERU GET YOUR FUCKING ASS OUT HERE NOW! I'M GOING TO KILL YOU FOR WHAT YOU DID TO YURI!" Roy tightened his grip on his spear and charged towards the pirates in a blind rage cutting them left and right. They would satisfy his rage until he could personally cut up Ateru.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 18, 2009)

Derrick continues to carry Jace up a hill towards more houses, "God Damn your heavy!" he says referring to Jace, "But I'm not putting you down...oh no, your probably just pretending to be asleep. I'll put you down, you'll head back to the ship and leave me on this damn island!"

"But seriously, I've only seen beaten up pirates, who the hell is doin' all this? One girl? No way," a scary vision pops in his head of a demon faced woman with horns and an evil grin, "Ghah! N-Nah, no way," he said regaining his cool.

Up ahead he could see the figure of a woman in the distance, "C-Crap..." he shook his head, "What am I so afraid of, I just took out an entire pirate crew, an entire marine squad, and this guy," he says nodding his head towards Jace on his back and starts heading towards the girl.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2009)

*Jace*

"Ai ya." Jace moans, finally coming to. He blinks slowly a few times before he realizes he's being carried in the air. "Ah! Holy shit!" He begins flailing wildly, and Derrick's eyes widen in surprise before dropping him to the ground.

Jace leaps up and almost immediately falls back down, he's in no real dnager but his legs are still injured. "What the hell?" He asks, rubbing the back of his head and struggling to his feet. "Why are you shaking?" He asks Derrick, finally managing to fully stand up. He looks around and manages to see a figure of a woman in the distance. "Aw, is da big bad lava man scared of a wittle giwl?" he says in a baby voice, chuckling, he begins to walk forward, hands in his pockets. "Lemme show you how it's done."

*Madoka*

The Ball was indeed beautiful. Elegantly dressed, dignified people were dancing together slowly, pressed up so tight against each other they were almost one person. Madoka felt a twinge of some kind of emotion, but having never felt anything like it before, she couldn't put a name to it.

But she couldn't afford to get sloppy now. She had a mission.

She stalked quietly over towards the first pillar. This plan was a little rough by her standards, but she needed a good distraction if she was going to get close to the Governess. After the her last botch operation, guards surrounded the older woman 24/7. Madoka was simply glad she hadn't been caught or even seen, or else that would've been the end of her chase for the Dawn Ruby.

She slipped behind the pillar and took a quick glance around. Nobody could see her, so she put a hand inside her gown and yanked out a small amount of dynamite. Quickly wrapping it in sticky tape, she stuck it to the bottom of the pillar.

Oh yeah. 

This was gonna be a tough one.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 18, 2009)

Jasmine kicked Zed while he was laying on the ground. "You're not dead are yah? You gotta be playing possum right?" She leaned down and dipped a little bit of ash on his cheek, not even a muscle spasm. "Must be dead... you didn't even feel that?" She slowly stood up. "Urgh.... my side..." she coughed and dropped her cigarette onto the ground. "....damn..." She began to grip her side. "It really hurts..." She remembers the left horn that got her next to that wound. 

"This guy... was a beast..." She nodded. "No way he's down and out for good, he might just be a little dazzed at the moment, better get out of here..." She turns to leave but notices two people walking up a hill towards her. "Damn, I don't have time for this crap." She thinks to herself as she goes back to her bag-o-weapons and pulls out a riffle. "ALRIGHT WHOS'ZAMAGIZIT! I'LL BLOW YOUR DAMN HEAD OFF IF YOUR WITH THESE GUYS!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 18, 2009)

"Hey wait!" he shouts towards Jace as he walks towards the woman, "Guh, I carry the bastard across the whole island and this is the thanks I get...I knew being nice was never a good idea," he said rolling his eyes.

He follows behind Jace in an annoyed walk...if that's possible. As they approach the girl whips out a rifle, "ALRIGHT WHOS'ZAMAGIZIT! I'LL BLOW YOUR DAMN HEAD OFF IF YOUR WITH THESE GUYS!"

However in Derrick's eyes he sees a female demon threatening to blast their heads off instead of a girl, but he quickly snaps out of it, "Whoa calm down there girly, we're not with anyone, we just got to this island not too long ago."

He holds up his fist directly in front of him and it begins to glow red, "However if you'd like to bet your bullets over my power feel free," he says as his hand begins to smoke.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 18, 2009)

*On a New World island/village known as Edmund's Hill*

 “Make some space, commoner!”  

Before she could quite open the door the hostess was shoved all the way through the right wall of the bar. Captain Becky, skin as red as blood, stepped forward. Her skin went down a shade as she relaxed and her devil fruit was abated. She cleared her throat.

“Good evening peasants! I am Captain Becky of the High Queen Pirates… and you have been chosen to bring me honor by becoming my victims. This can be very hard or it can be very easy… either way, before this night is over, lowly humans… EVERYONE WILL KNOW WHO I AM!!!”

* Five minutes earlier…* 

*”NO ONE KNOWS WHO I AM!!!”  

Becky whined as she tore through the newspaper while walking away from her now-docked Golden Future. Her First Mate Amerigo followed close behind her leaving puddles of sweat in his wake. There was Tatsu “Dragon Emperor” Brimtale, Shin “Red Sun” Yagami, Attila Achilles… there were new bounties for pirates all over the sea and she couldn’t find her bounty anywhere! 

 “Intolerable! Absolutely inconceivable! We have caused enough trouble to earn at least a bounty of 20,000! Stinky you once worked for these fools! What is the meaning of this!?!?!”  

“Well..."

The former rear-admiral took a long drag from his thin cigarette. 

"Consider that you're only a child-"

"A teenager. Watch yourself, Hogface." 

"Yes, my lady. Consider the fact you, a 'teenager', was able to sneak out of Mariejois, the Holy Land with a military presence that is matched only by Marinefored, with a marine vessel no less. Marine HQ would be a laughing stock if the truth about you surfaced. It would seem that the High Queen Pirates are the World Government's dirty little secret."

"Yes, yes! That's makes perfect sense! I'm sure Mother and Father had something to do with this! Useless twits! ARRRRHHH ALWAYS TRYING TO RUIN MY FUN!!"

In a rage the young Tenryuubito turned red, balled up the newspaper and tossed it at a ascending seagull with enough force to knock it from the sky. She huffed and puffed viciously before her complexion returned to her. She seemed to think for a moment before storming into the village Edmund's Hill.

"My Lady?"

"Stinky, go fetch that Stow-away and a few more of my men! We will raise such hell on this little village that not even the World Government will be able to hold back my rightful place in the pirate world!"

"I reckon that you'll be needin' a bit more thenna "few" men fer what's waitin' fer ya in that village, lass!"

It appeared that Bilbor, the navigator/prisoner, had awaken from his deep sleep whilst chained to the Golden Future's bow.

"SHUT UP OLD FOOL! We are in no mood for your mad ramblings!"

Becky didn't even bother to turn around as she stormed toward a local pub. Bilbor smiled darkly and adressed Amerigo. 

"Just thought I'd warn ma fair lady of what lurks in that village. There be demon's here."

"Shut up, old man!" A fodder shouted from the deck. 

""Let him talk. What demons should we be aware of, Bilbor?"

Amerigo didn't trust the old fool anymore then Captain Becky.. but unlike Captain Becky, Amerigo was very perceptive. Something about Bilbor's demeanor smacked of significance. This wasn't his usual nonsense.

A bit of spittle rolled into the old man's dirty beard as he giggled.

"Yeesssss.... There be demon's here alright. I can feel their violence in me bones. The devil know his own, lad. And though they may not have my... "sunny disposition", they are demon's all the same. OOOOOHHH, I can feel their hot blood flowin' from here. Do me a favor, ya fat whale, and lemme out of these chains. Better I get my licks in before the demon's get ta ya. I'll be gentle on ya... I swear on me mother's cold, dead tit."

And with that Amerigo nodded to a marine on deck whom promptly gun-butted the old man in the head. Bilbor laughed until his voice was strained.*

*Present...* 

Soon the pub broke out into hushed gasps and fear as the ex-marines trained their weapons on crowd. Amerigo looked calm and collected... but the words of Bilbor The Bleeder definitely rang out in his heart.

"Remember, my name is Becky Smithson, renegade Tenryuubito and Captain of the High Queen Pirates!" Tell that foolish monkey man with the Straw Hat that I'M THE PIRATE QUEEN!!" 

She walked through the pub threatening and shouting until suddenly time ceased. She couldn't move. She couldn't breathe. All she could do is stare wide-eyed and gape-mouthed at none other then Marc the "Black Sword" Gomes. 

And he was the most beautiful creature Becky had ever laid eyes on. 

Amerigo could do nothing but stare... though for an entirely different reason. 

"_"I-it can't be! A Yonkou in a place like this!?! And not just any Yonkou... but one who has declared bloody war on anything that comes from the World Government! And the little moron just declared she was a Tenryuubito!!!"_

Amerigo brought a shaky hand to his lips and sucked on his cigarette as though it were a pacifier. He would initiate an escape plan soon. The cigarette fell from his hand when he saw what was happening.

_"What?!?! NO YOU IDIOT! STAY AWAY FROM HIM!"_ Amerigo screamed in his mind.

With zero regard Captain Becky glided over to the gorgeous Yonkou's table with rose-scented fantasies in her heart. 

She swallowed a lump in her throat and shook the blush from her cheeks. She spoke in a heavenly but firm tone.

"Marc The Black Sword Gomes... I have chosen you to be my husband. We will conquer the seas together. Go with my men now. They will escort you to my ship." 

*"IS SHE SERIOUS?!!?!"*

The crowd and her crew exclaimed together with sweatdrops on their necks.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 18, 2009)

-With Attila and Sum-
There will be many more. Are you ready Sum?
Of course.
Good. Lets make our way closer to the one town this island has. Once we're finished, there won't be a single hunter left.

The two made their way toward town. As they were moving, they were discussing how to do this. They knew just walking strait into the middle of their town would be suicide, so the plan was to stay just on the outskirts and if they needed to go into town Sum would be the one to do it since he was the only one who stood a chance.
They moved so they were twenty minutes away from town. That's when another amush happened. 6 men jumped out from the bushes.
These men are just grunts, Attila said, The last ones were much higher on the totem pole. This should be easy, The two went to town, crushing the group of six. When three were gone, three more jumped out of the bushes, More grunts, Attila informed Sum. A problem arose. For every man they killed, two more seemed to appear. Soon it was twenty on two.
The pair stood back to back, swing, punching, fighting, killing. There was no end. Attila scanned around. Just more grunts.
Maybe we should retreat back to the ship, Sum suggested. Just as the words left his mouth, Attila turned around and punched him flat on his ass.
Don't ever say retreat! 5 men jumped on Attila. He just grabbed them two at a time and threw them into the crowd, As long as you're with me, retreat isn't in your vocabulary, you don't know what it means, and you don't understand the concept. Attila punched the men extra hard to keep them from harming Sum. With a single, normal punch, he could take care of two or three of the fodder at a time depending on where the bodies fly. Sum was different. He didn't quite have the physical strength the Abomination had. He had to take care of them one at a time. Attila had no problem protecting Sum for that brief moment.
Sum stood and looked at Attila. His eyebrow twitched a little bit, You didn't need to punch me! Attila ignored him, I said you didn't need to punch me,
It was the easiest way to make you understand,
...

Finally, there were no more. The fight had ended and the pair had won. The two walked even closer to town.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 18, 2009)

"Whoa calm down there girly, we're not with anyone, we just got to this island not too long ago."He holds up his fist directly in front of him and it begins to glow red, "However if you'd like to bet your bullets over my power feel free," he says as his hand begins to smoke.

"A devil fruit user? I know exactly how to deal with you." Jasmine reaches between her chest and flings out a small vial of water, which crashes into the man. "HAHAHAHAH! HOW DO YOU FEEL!? ARE YOU GROWING WEAK!? OF COURSE YOU ARE!" She takes a proud stance and laughs victoriously. "You see, i was saving that for my brothers, i had researched that water removes a devil fruits power!" 

However, she was saddened to see steam rising off the man. "It'll take more water than that to bring me down." "Damn it.." Jasmine quickly dug through her large bag she'd been dragging around. "Devil... devil... AHA!" she threw a silver cross towards him. "BATHE IN THE HOLY LIGHT!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2009)

*Jace*

Jace's eyes widened as he watched the cross fly towards Derrick. Leaning in close to the lava man, he whispered softly enough so Jasmine couldn't hear: "Don't think this one's quite right in the head. Reminds me of my sister. We should probably put her down." He lifted his leg into a fighting stance. "My name is Jace, and this guy is Darren. I should warn you that I'm not a loser like him, and have no devil fruit to make up for my own inadequacy. So I will not be as easy to defeat."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 18, 2009)

The cross smacked right into his head, "Ghah! What the hell was that about!" he rubs his head but she is ignoring him and is currently spouting some prayer.

Jace then steps forward and introduces them, "It's Derrick you ass! Actually that's suprisingly close seeing how I haven't even told you my name..." 

"My name is Jace, and this guy is Darren. I should warn you that I'm not a loser like him, and have no devil fruit to make up for my own inadequacy. So I will not be as easy to defeat."

Derrick came behind him and kicked Jace to the ground, "Big words coming from a guy who's ass I kicked so hard that you had to be carried for the next three days!"

"Anyway...my name's Derrick Crimson, I'm captain of the Crimson Fist Pirates," he says walking towards the girl, but before she heard him she had already thrown another cross, "How many of those things do you have!" he says smacking it away.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 18, 2009)

-With Sum and Attila-
The two finally made it to the edge of town. Sort of. Actually they were on a cliff that stared over the town. It was a sight to behold. There was rioting in the streets. People weren't happy that men were sent out there only to become a pile of guts and bones.
What do we do now that we're here?
We make out presence known then we fight like last time. The cliff will make it so we can easily kill people by throwing them off.
Must we kill them to begin with?
How else do you expect to grow stronger? The only way to do it is to fight. If we fight everyone and everything of every shape an variety, we'll be unstoppable. Attila grabbed a tree, lifted it by the roots and threw it into town. He repeated that action four times, And now we wait.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 18, 2009)

"My name is Jace, and this guy is Darren. I should warn you that I'm not a loser like him, and have no devil fruit to make up for my own inadequacy. So I will not be as easy to defeat."

Derrick came behind him and kicked Jace to the ground, "Big words coming from a guy who's ass I kicked so hard that you had to be carried for the next three days!"

"Anyway...my name's Derrick Crimson, I'm captain of the Crimson Fist Pirates," he says walking towards the girl, but before she heard him she had already thrown another cross, "How many of those things do you have!" he says smacking it away

"I have enough." Jasmine comments. "I've been kicking these guy's asses up and down all freaking day! I'm tired and grumpy! If you're not with them i don't care." she turns her back on them. "Now then..." Her stomach lets out a massive growl. ".... i forgot... i was hungry... that's why i came here..." she drops to the ground, drooling. "So hungry...."


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 18, 2009)

-With Sum and Attila-
Attila was correct. It wasn't long until more of the hunters arrived.
They're stronger this time, Attila said, They have the same status as the very first group we fought,
Can we win?
Of course we can. Why are you doubting yourself?
If I was leading my marines, I would ret-
You would what?
I would not fight.
The marines are a bunch of pussies then,

The first man was in range. Attila grabbed him and threw him off the cliff. First blood. The rest of the man's team rushed in. Sum bashed one in the side of his head with the sledge and he became disoriented and fell off the cliff. 
Three swordsman ganged-up on Attila. He dodged all of the slashed that came at him and finally grabbed two of their hands, spun them around until they lifted off the air and tossed them both, one landing on the third one and the other almost falling off the cliff.
Sum stopped fighting the people he was engaged in combat with and ran over and finished the one man Attila tossed off. This left Attila to fight 13 men at once. Remember, they were no slouches when it came to fighting. They knocked Attila out and dragged him off somewhere.
Sum chased after the group but three stayed behind to occupy him. he killed the three rather quickly and ran catch-up to Attila but he couldn't.
It's all my fault, for the first time in his life, Sum felt shame.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 18, 2009)

Derrick listens to her stomach growl, and then that causes his stomach to growl itself, "Yea, that's the reason I'm here too actually..." he said holding his stomach. 

Jace's stomach begins to growl as well, "Eh? I'm hungry, but I just had that fruit not too long ago," Derrick sighs, "Remember...you were kind of passed out for a long time..."

Jace simply shakes his head, "Of course, well lets-" suddenly Zed bursts up again in an outrage. The three all turn and look at him with an evil look on their face.

"Stay down! I'm hungry!"
"I don't know who you are but your interrupting my oppertunity to get food!"
"It looks like I'm hungry too so-Yea!"

"Meteor Fist!"
"Molten Fists!"
"North Wind!"
The pirate is met with a fist to the gut, a lava coated flurry of fists to the chest, and a kick to the head, and with that he was sent flying.

"Now...for some food," she says weakly, "You know there was a resteraunt back at the town..."

Moments later-

The three sit at a bar, stuffing their faces, "This isn't too bad!" he says taking another bite of bread, "Yea, I can't belive they had this just lying around!" 

"MMHHH! MMHHHHHHH!" Something said behind them, they all turn to look at the still tied up hostages, "Hey, a pirate's gota' eat, now could you be gagged more quietly, appreciate it," he then turns back towards his food.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 18, 2009)

*Mariejois...*
The holy land of the world nobility, and the seat of power of the World Government. It sits high atop the Red Line, higher up then any skyscraper in the modern world could ever be. 

Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens stands at a balcony just outside her private quarters, leaning over an ivory banister and feeling the wind flow through her deep red hair. She looks down at the clouds far below with a faint smirk, never once at a loss to be amazed at just high up the city truly is.

A Marine officer wearing a white cloak and shrouded under a white hood, appears behind her stealthily. He clutches the hilt of a katana sword as he approaches, apparently unnoticed it seems.

"You're late Ensign Arkins," Clemens mutters without missing a beat. She turns around to face her latest assistant and protege (she's amassed quite a collection of loyal proteges over the years). His face is shrouded by the white hood and strands of his sandy blond hair stick out from under it. 

"I'm sorry but I was....busy. I'm sure you'll understand," he mutters, and leaves it at that. 

_Slitting someone's throat no doubt..._she thinks to herself. 

Arkins reminds her of some sick combination of Garrick, and V, that masked madman. Which is exactly why she chose him to serve under her of course...plus she had other more personal reasons.  

"Are you ready for your transfer to the Dark Justice?" she asks him. 

Arkins nods slowly, "I look forward to meeting Commander Prince. If he's anything like that great man Garrick, then I'm going to have a lot of fun," he responds with a sick grin. 

Clemens chuckles with amusement, but Arkins fascination with Garrick unsettles her as does the mere mention of Garrick's name. She quickly makes a mental note to check up on that old bastard. "I assure you Prince is nothing like Garrick. He never was and he never will be." 

Arkins considers this for a second but quickly shrugs, "Then I'll still have fun, lots of fun," he says, still with the sick grin. "Though I'll miss serving under you, and all the things you taught me," he adds before leaning into her. 

Clemens sticks her right hand out and shakes her head, "I'm not in the mood. Let's get this over with."  

"Are we going to take a ship?" he asks her with slight disappointment in his voice.

Clemens looks at him as if he's suddenly gone daft, "Have you already forgotten who you're talking too? With me you never need a ship," she reminds him. Suddenly Clemens green eyes glow brightly, *"MIRROR!"* she commands. A large rectangular mirror materializes out of thin air, right in front of them. Clemens looks at her own reflection and the reflection winks back at her conspiratorially. 

Clemens steps through the liquid like surface of the mirror, causing its surface to ripple outwards, "Next stop..." 

"..._*The Dark Justice*_."  Clemens finishes her sentence as she steps out of an identical mirror within one of the decks of the huge Marine warship. Arkins quickly steps out after her, with a smile on his face. He's the only one that she's met who actually enjoys having his molecules scrambled through her mirrors.

Clemens looks around and spots a door with the name plaque, *Commander Prince* printed in bold gold lettering. "Ah here we are," she says with a smile and walks towards the door. Forming mirrors across such long ranges often makes it more difficult for her to pinpoint a specific location but she can usually manage.

Clemens knocks on the door. Back in the old days she would just form a mirror and surprise Prince behind his back, but she at least will show him the respect he deserves as the current commander of Taskforce Absolute Justice...for now that is. 

"So this is where Garrick worked huh?" Arkins says in a low almost awe inspired voice. 

Clemens shakes her head, "Not quite, that was the old ship..." she mutters, "Now let the grown ups do the talking!" Clemens reprimands him, as she knocks on Prince's door.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 18, 2009)

Jasmine began stuffing down large portions of food, mostly whatever she could cook. "Wow... you eat a lot..." Derrick blinks. "I don't think i've ever seen anything or anyone eat that much food." Jace chimes in. "I have a high metabolism." Jasmine says as she pours soda down her throat, no swallowing, she just poured it directly in. "MMPH!!!" A man shouts. "SHUT UP!" Jasmine tosses the bottle at him. "You made fun of me for being a female Rodgers! you will sit in the corner and behave like a good gagged hostage!" 

She blinked. "Oh, that's right, i didn't introduce myself..." She rubbed her chin. "Huh, i wonder why i forgot to do that...." she scratched the back of her head. "Anyway, I'm a pirate, My names Jasmine Rodgers, Daughter of Akuma Rodgers and Sister to Joseph and Jason Rodgers!" She took a proud stance. "And... i'm kinda in need of a lift....." She sighed. "rowing hurts my arms and i want to take a bath..." She then looked down at herself. "And clothes.... i could use some clothes...."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 18, 2009)

"Daughter of Akuma Rodgers?" "Sister to Joseph and Jason Rodgers?" Jasmine sighs, "Yep," they both shrug, *"Who the hell are they?"* and then they return to their food.

Derrick swallows his food and then can't help but look at the partially stripped Jasmine, he soon snaps himself out of it, "Uh-Yea, I'm sure we can get you some new clothes somewhere," he says with a sheepish laugh.

"Well I guess we could give you a ride," he shrugs as he finishes his meal and whipes his mouth with his hand, "Well lets head back to the ship."

*Back at the ship...*

"Well here it is, my lovely, nameless ship..." Jace hops on board, "You mean my ship," Derrick's vein popped and then get on the ship as well. 

Jasmine soon followed and they set sail. After they distanted themselves from the island Derrick grinned, "Well welcome to the crew," Derrick said toward Jasmine, "Wait what? I just said I needed a lift!"

Derrick shrugged, "Yea, I've realized it's easier to just kind of take my crewmates then have them join, after all I had to knock out my First Mate...though now I'm regretting my choice," he said nudging over towards Jace.

"Wait, wha?" but they ignore him, "So, are you gona' join my crew? And if you are this ship sure could use a name..." he said giving a gentle kick to the Crimson Ship.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 18, 2009)

*Back at the ship...*

"Well here it is, my lovely, nameless ship..." Jace hops on board, "You mean my ship," Derrick's vein popped and then get on the ship as well. 

Jasmine soon followed and they set sail. After they distanted themselves from the island Derrick grinned, "Well welcome to the crew," Derrick said toward Jasmine, "Wait what? I just said I needed a lift!"

Derrick shrugged, "Yea, I've realized it's easier to just kind of take my crewmates then have them join, after all I had to knock out my First Mate...though now I'm regretting my choice," he said nudging over towards Jace.

"Wait, wha?" but they ignore him, "So, are you gona' join my crew? And if you are this ship sure could use a name..." he said giving a gentle kick to the Crimson Ship.

Jasmine sweatdropped. "I've been shanghighed...." She dropped two large bags on the ground. "I guess i'll join." She rubbed the back of her head. "Need some training anyway... I've gotta learn how to be a pirate captain somehow." She nodded. "Hum. name for the ship? I kinda like the Crimson sea dweller! It rides through a sea of it's opponents blood!" she waves her arms to make it more dramatic. "Now point me to the bath." she said with a stern voice. "and if you peek..." she reached between her chest and pulled out a pistol. "I've got good enough aim to get rid of that annoying second brain."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 18, 2009)

"The Crimson Sea Dweller...I like it," he said with a grin, "Welcome to the Crimson Fist Pirates, I'm Derrick and I'll be your captain for your stay. Allow me to show you to your room," he says removing his glasses and giving a fancy bow, "But I don't carry bags."

He pointed towards one of the several rooms in the ship, it was a decent sized room. He then pointed down the hall, "And there's the bathroom, it's pretty big, but it's the only one on the ship so it better be. Knock yourself out."

He starts walking back down the hallway, "What a great place to hide a gun," he says daydreaming.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2009)

*Jace*

"I kinda like the Crimson sea dweller! It rides through a sea of it's opponents blood!"

jace sweat dropped. "Thats...incredibly violent....though I guess I shouldn't be surprised." He sighs and flops back down onto the deck. "Pf, name my ship whatever you want. As captain of the Crimson Fist Pirates, I'll let my underlings handle the menial chores."

"Your ship? And what the hell? Why would you be the captain of the Crimson fist Pirates? That's my crew!"

"Silence first mate Darren. Show Jamie to the baths while I do important captainy stuff." He let out a long, content sigh and stared up at the sky. "Wow this is really easy. I should've done this stuff sooner."


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 18, 2009)

_Red Line_

There were many government facilities on top of the red line that wasn't part of Marieoja. These were often secret bases where the darker experiments done by the W.G. are made. One of Vegapunk's labs was here, and many speculate the old government had more hidden within the Red Line.

Matyr Zelios walked towards a dilapidated hut in the middle of the barren landscape. He was flanked by several scientists and 2 Pacifista, of the Kuma-model. They were old, but Vegapunk's constructs were built to take horrendous amounts of damage. Matyr sighed. He never could replicate Vegapunk's work on the Kuma-class Pacifista, but he learned about them enough to create his own variants.

"You are certain this was a Vegapunk lab?" Matyr asked one of the scientists.

"Yes sir. We even saw some of his handiwork inside."

Matyr smirked, putting his hands on his lab coat's pockets. He no longer wore any of his expensive clothing from his youth, after his family refused to join the New Government they were stripped of their title and wealth, but unlike most Tenryubito they weren't executed. He had to thank Rek for that, and the fact that his family lives with at least a semblance of their old luxury in some ritzy spa island in the West Blue. 

"Let's get to scavenging old Vegapunk's work then, peasants!"


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 18, 2009)

He pointed towards one of the several rooms in the ship, it was a decent sized room. He then pointed down the hall, "And there's the bathroom, it's pretty big, but it's the only one on the ship so it better be. Knock yourself out." Jasmine watched him walk away and dropper her stuff off in the room. "Freaking weirdo's man." she shook her head and pulled out a spare outfit. "I should buy some clothes when we get to the next island... though, i did steal a few good outfits from that last island..." She rubbed her chin. "Oh well~ bath time~" she skipped towards the bathroom.

It was rather large and pretty elegant for a bathroom. "oooh~ Fancy." She whistles closing the door, then locking it, then dragging a crate in front of it, putting towels up in front of all windows and checking for any hidden compartments that might slide open. "I announce it safe to strip!" she shouts, then quickly takes off her shirt, a bag of beli, two pistols, three clips of ammo, a knife and a picture of her mother falls to the ground. "Who needs purses." She smiles and pats her chest. "Best purse around!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 18, 2009)

_*Water 7... *_
Annie and Jessie laugh as they recount old times in Jessie's office. Jessie already well aware of Annie's tastes, pours her a refill of brandy. 

"Thanks," Annie mutters. She sips the cup but then frowns slightly, "Too bad I can't get drunk anymore...not even the West Blue Whiskey does it anymore, and that's like lighter fluid!" she adds. 

"Then try actual lighter fluid," Jessie chuckles as she sits back down. Same old Annie she thinks, and yet not really. The Shipwright stares at her old friend, focusing on the long strand of blonde hair that sweeps under her cowboy hat and covers her left eye, or where her left eye used to be at least. Jessie remembers when Annie came back with her left eye missing, it was towards the end, when the old gang broke up. 

Jessie taps her own left eye while looking at Annie, "You could get one of those advanced cybernetic replacements you know, sort of like the one that Hawthorne guy uses." 

Annie snorts at the name of Hawthorne, "Naw, not my style really. Besides, the fella who took it is resting firmly six feet under the ground, so we're even." 

Jessie nods as she sips a cup of tea, "So how's Tatsu?" she asks innocently. Annie smirks devilishly at Jessie, "Hmm...and by that you mean if he's asked about you?"  Jessie becomes slightly red faced, "No! I just want to know how my old crewmates are doing!" she retorts defensively. 

"Relax sis, I'm just kidding!" Annie responds with a laugh, "Uh Tatsu? I haven't seen him in a bit. Last I heard he was busting up some slavery ring...as usual. I think I'll visit him one of these days. It might seem weird what with a Shichibukai associating with a Yonkou but the WG can just plain fuck off as far as I'm concerned."  Annie narrows her eyes knowingly at Jessie, "You can come with me if you want?" 

Jessie shakes her head vehemently, "No...I'm busy here with the company. Besides I'm sure he's doing just fine." She gets up out of her chair and walks towards the window, staring at her clones working hard in the shipyards, "Though honestly it does get boring here sometimes. You know?" 

Annie nods her head, "I can relate. Truth be told, I'm just waiting for someone out there to come guns blazing for me and take my spot...preferably a chick!" Annie laughs as she thinks back to that girl that she encountered all those years ago back in the West Blue, what was her name....

*Somewhere in the Grand Line...*
*"LUCY!!!!"* 

A girl flies out the swinging doors of a local tavern and lands unceremoniously on her rear end. She rubs her back and narrows her eyes back at the door as an almost seven foot tall bartender looms over her. 

"YOU THINK YOU CAN DRINK FOR FREE!!" he hollers, "THIS IS THE LAST TIME I LET YOU IN MY BAR UNTIL YOU CAN PAY LIKE EVERYONE ELSE LUCY!!" 

Lucy thumbs her nose at him, "What....how dare you?! I can drink wherever I want and for free!" she retorts in outrage, and leaps to her feet, shaking her fists at him. Even at her full height she only comes up to his waist. "DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?!" she asks proudly, patting the dual silver revolvers holstered to her hips and the Katana strapped to her back. 

"Yeah a broke, no good, runaway with no future!" the bartender snorts at her. 

"I'M LUCY THE DEMON GUNSLINGER OF WEST BLUE!!!" Lucy shouts defiantly. 

"Pfft..don't come back if you can't pay," and the bartender storms back into his bar. 

Lucy is about to continue the issue but suddenly two hands tap her shoulders. She turns around and her eyes widen as she sees three Marines standing in front of her. They look at her with pitiless expressions. "Excuse me Miss but did you just say that you were the Demon Gunslinger of West Blue?" one of them asks her. 

Lucy literally feels her heart sink into her stomach and her jaw drops. _What are the odds?!_ she thinks to herself. "No, uh no...I don't recall saying that Mr. Marine!" she replies with a thoughtful face, "Hey you're kinda cute!" she adds with a laugh.  

"OH WOW LOOKS THERE'S PIRATE KING LUFFY!!" Lucy shouts, while pointing behind their backs. The two Marines laugh however while staring at her, "We're not that stupid!" and they quickly drag her away towards the local jail. 

"I'm innocent I tell you. Someone call me a lawyer!!!!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2009)

*Prince*

After a long day at work, Prince would often take a nap in his desk. Most people didn't know it, but wood that was reinforced with hundreds of plates of steel was actually quite comfy.

Today had been one of those hard days. And now, just moments before he drifted off to sleep, there was a knock on the door. Prince let out a noise somewhere between a groan and a roar of frustration and sat up. "Come in." He said, rubbing his temples. "And if that's you again Treya, I swear, I'll...

But who should his wondering eyes to appear...but Vice Admiral Clemens, and a lunatic with a sword.

Prince barely surpressed a high pitched scream and slumped back in his desk. Before, he had had some kind of rebellion shield against his commanding officer, but now she was just scary.

Still, some of that old cockiness was still there. It was all that kept Prince's voice from shaking as he smiled and said: "Well hello vice *Admiral* Clemens. What a pleasant surprise." His smile was genuine enough, but his tone made it clear that this surprise was not in the least bit pleasant. "I...wasn't expecting you, or else I'd have tidied up. But who's this?" He asked, motioning towards Arkins. "Wait, let me guess. Tall, scary, and maybe handsome under all that renaissance attire? Must be your newest protoge."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 18, 2009)

*The Dark Justice IV...*
Clemens rolls her eyes as she catches Prince mid nap, as usual. She takes a look at the state of his office, all the clutter and mess. They say you can tell a lot about a person from the state of their desk, and as Clemens eyes the messy stacks of unfinished paperwork, the desk is screaming out one thing....BLAST ME TO SMITHEREENS! 

Clemens can't help but laugh inwardly, Garrick for all his destructive desk rampages always kept his office immaculate. "*Commander* Kent, working hard I see?" she says with a thick edge of sarcasm. 

She emphasizes the rank of Commander just as he emphasized the Admiral part of her rank. Perhaps the only thing they both have in common is their lower ranks in proportion to their relative experience, but Clemens is comfortable in her current position, very comfortable indeed. The higher ranks will be there for her when she wants one. 

Clemens clears her throat and points towards Arkins, "This is my assistant, Ensign Samuel Arkins." Arkins grins at Prince and salutes. "Ensign Arkins has been with me for over a year since he graduated the top of his class. He's performed stellarly under my command."

Prince raises a curious eyebrow but Clemens can already tell what he's thinking, the vulgar fool. "He will be serving under you until further notice," she adds, and its clearly not a request. 

Arkins stands back and remains silent the entire time. In his mind he's thinking that Prince won't last long, he's too soft, and he likes to sleep, never a good combination in his opinion.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 18, 2009)

Annie nods her head, "I can relate. Truth be told, I'm just waiting for someone out there to come guns blazing for me and take my spot...preferably a chick!" Annie laughs as she thinks back to that girl that she encountered all those years ago back in the West Blue, what was her name....

"My, my, what a pleasant surprise." Rek said, smirking as he entered Jessie's office. "Didn't think my dear Annie would be here today. I take it Shin hasn't popped the question yet?" 

Rek took out a parchment and dropped it on Jessie's desk. "Plans for a new Government Warship. My superiors want you to work on its construction. Who knows, you might be able to catch that Dragon boyfriend of yours with it. It'll save us a lot of trouble too."

"And as for you." He turned to Annie. "You had best not be thinking of going after the Dragon Emperor. We have enough trouble keeping Grimm in check as it is. Why can't you other Shichibukai be more like Fluck?" 

_South Blue, Hangman's Red_

The W.G. ship docks at a massive fortress with the W.G.'s flags hanging proudly in the air. Several Buster Call class Warships were docked there, as well as multiple galleons that were being loaded with supplies. 

The W.G. agent approaches Nile's chamber and sees its guards asleep. She promptly wacks them both in the head with her sword. 

"Open the cell. We're going to take the prisoner into Hangman's Red."

Out of the many new Marine Bases built all over the Blues, Hangman's Red was said to be the largest. Built over the ruins of Akainu's hometown(which he leveled to the ground during his first assignment after learned half the populace were considering to resort to piracy to pay taxes), Hangman's Red was said to be the birthplace of Absolute Justice, though the concept itself was much older it wasn't until Akainu came in that Absolute Justice became what it is today.

Nile was shoved out of the cell by the guards and brought up to deck in chains. At the very least they allowed him to wear his own clothes as well as his trademark hat. He was grumbling to himself until he looked up and saw Hangman's Red.

"Fascinating." Nile said. "The sturctural build of this fortress seems to be similar to Marineford's siegewalls, yet it has incorporated Pacifista-based armor plating along its vital points. The composition of the walls is either a wapol steel/plasticrete hybrid or   Titan stone from North Blue reinforced with steel alloy. Perhaps both given the availability of plasticrete here in South Blue and frequent shipments through the Calm Belt coming from North Blue."

The W.G. agent looked at Nile with surprise. With just a single look he was able to deduce the make-up of the walls. It made sense though, given that Nile was in his early 20's yet was entrusted with the construction of the Will Matrix.

"You can look at the sights all you want AFTER your trial, if you're not found guilty."

"What, Trial? There was no mention of trial when I was arrested!" Nile said, surprised.

"The trial will come after your interrogation. And we didn't need to tell you there was a trial, you were smart enough to figure out what we made the fortress with, you should've been smart enough to figure out we're going to put you on trial." Nile was going to protest some more but he was knocked out with a sword's scabbard to the face.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 19, 2009)

*With The Yonkou*

Marc's ear perked up at the sound of Tenryuubito. The rest of the crew also perked up at the sound of that word but to Marc it was like issuing your own death statement. Marc's right hand moved slowly towards his left and his index and thumb finger grabbed the platinum wedding band on his left ring finger gently. Tetra spotted Marc first and he was quickly noticed by the rest of the crew. "Oh fuck" Dreyri said as Marc began to slide the wedding band off his finger. "Well there goes the neighborhood" Akawana said encasing herself in a shield suit.

Tetra's hand grabbed Marc's preventing him from removing the wedding ring. "We had a fucking agreement" Marc said looking at Tetra, "I get to fucking take it off when I fight so it doesn't get damaged. Need I remind you I had to replace that fucking diamond countless times already because you did not take it off" Marc said softly. "She is just a child" Tetra said directing Marc's gaze towards Becky as she made her way over to the table. "Marc The Black Sword Gomes... I have chosen you to be my husband. We will conquer the seas together. Go with my men now. They will escort you to my ship" Becky said after swallowing a lump in her throat.

As the bar erupted into shock Dreyri and Simo face palmed. Marc shot Becky a look that in the past had caused many a marine to soil their pants. The Black Sword crew could feel themselves twitching in anticipation. The crew this young girl had behind her certainly weren't enough to begin to warrant Marc's full attention much less help. At the moment they were more concerned as to which direction her dismembered pieces would be flying. "Get out of my fucking sight before I declare your life forfeit" Marc said hitting Becky with a small Haki blast that caused her legs to give out.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 19, 2009)

Zoidberg said:


> Annie nods her head, "I can relate. Truth be told, I'm just waiting for someone out there to come guns blazing for me and take my spot...preferably a chick!" Annie laughs as she thinks back to that girl that she encountered all those years ago back in the West Blue, what was her name....
> 
> "My, my, what a pleasant surprise." Rek said, smirking as he entered Jessie's office. "Didn't think my dear Annie would be here today. I take it Shin hasn't popped the question yet?"
> 
> ...



Jessie looks at the parchment that Rek drops onto her desk and raises a curious eyebrow at the design, actually quite intrigued, but then she quickly shakes her head and crumples it up. She tosses the crumpled up parchment back at Rek's face, "Take it to Galley La, maybe they'll work on it. I don't care how much your employers are offering. I don't betray my friends." 

Annie shakes her head as she stares at Rek with her one good eye. She wears an eyepatch over her missing left eye. The Gunslinger kicks her feet up on Jessie's desk and forms a pistol with her right hand, and mimes shooting Rek right between the eyes with her index finger. She chuckles then rests her hands across her stomach. 

"Shin?" she mutters curiously, "Hmm...sorry not ringin' a bell, that name means nothing to me." 

Annie looks at Jessie and rolls her eyes, "I can't believe I almost married this stuck up peacock....I must've been plumb loco!" 

She turns back towards Rek and tilts her cowboy hat towards him, "I think I'll be associating with whomever I please my dear Rekkie-poo. You government folks know better then to restrict the freedoms of the only trump cards you have against the Yonkou...ya know, that whole power balance thing you're all so concerned about..."


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2009)

Jessie looks at the parchment that Rek drops onto her desk and raises a curious eyebrow at the design, actually quite intrigued, but then she quickly shakes her head and crumples it up. She tosses the crumpled up parchment back at Rek's face, "Take it to Galley La, maybe they'll work on it. I don't care how much your employers are offering. I don't betray my friends." 

"Suit yourself, I'm sure Mr. Iceburg could use some money." Rek said, shrugging.

"Shin?" she mutters curiously, "Hmm...sorry not ringin' a bell, that name means nothing to me." 

"Keep telling yourself that my dear." Rek said, smirking. 

Annie looks at Jessie and rolls her eyes, "I can't believe I almost married this stuck up peacock....I must've been plumb loco!" 

"The offer no longer stands anyway." Rek said with a shrug. "The wife doesn't want any competition apparently. "

She turns back towards Rek and tilts her cowboy hat towards him, "I think I'll be associating with whomever I please my dear Rekkie-poo. You government folks know better then to restrict the freedoms of the only trump cards you have against the Yonkou...ya know, that whole power balance thing you're all so concerned about..." 

"It's a little more serious than that." Rek said, frowning. "The new Government wants to distance itself with our predecessors. We've worked very hard to show the world we actually care, and no one wants another Alabasta rebellion or another Doflamingo terrorizing the common people. " Rek walks towards the window in Jessie's office and looks at the docks around Water 7. 

"7 years ago Kaidou almost levelled this entire city. The battle left thousands dead, and only recently has Water 7 returned to its former glory." He looked towards Jessie "We have you to thank for that, Miss Roseo."  

"Do as you please then, my dear Annie, but try not to get yourself killed. I mean it." From his pocket Rek procured a frilly pink invitation. "Almost forgot." He said, grinning now. "My little girl wanted me to invite you two to her 4th Birthday. I dearly hope you'll come."


----------



## koguryo (Nov 19, 2009)

_South Blue_

Paegun and Tsao stand on their new ship in the open Ocean, "Breeze feels nice.  Oh I came up with the name for our crew."

Paegun's ears perked, ""Oooh, let's hear it."

A large grin showed on Tsao's face, "Tsao Brigade" 

Paegun nodded his head a little bit, "We can use that name temporarily, hopefully it won't stick."

"What was that?"

"Nothing."

*A Couple of Hours Later*

The duo are lying down on the deck staring into the sky, "Ugh, when are we going to get to the next island?"

Tsao sat up, "I know, I'm so bored.  Where's the fun?"

Paegun sat up too, "I wish we had a Navigator."

"A Doctor."

"A Cook."

"A Shipwright."

The two went to the side of the ship and looked over the edge, "One fish."

"Two Fish."

"Red Fish."

"Blue Fish."

Tsao suddenly pointed out towards the water, "An island, let's go!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 19, 2009)

"Suit yourself, I'm sure Mr. Iceburg could use some money." Rek said, shrugging.

Jessie scoffs at the notion, "Don't worry I think you'll get the same answer from the old man too..." she responds. 

"It's a little more serious than that." Rek said, frowning. "The new Government wants to distance itself with our predecessors. We've worked very hard to show the world we actually care, and no one wants another Alabasta rebellion or another Doflamingo terrorizing the common people. " Rek walks towards the window in Jessie's office and looks at the docks around Water 7. 

"7 years ago Kaidou almost levelled this entire city. The battle left thousands dead, and only recently has Water 7 returned to its former glory." He looked towards Jessie "We have you to thank for that, Miss Roseo."

Jessie shakes her head, "I know Tatsu and he's no Kaidou. He's a kind person and he would never harm any innocents, all he does is eliminate slavers anyway." 

Annie nods, "Yeah slavers still employed by the World Govnerment, even though they want us all to believe that slavery was outlawed years ago." She gives Rek an accusing look when she says this. 

"Do as you please then, my dear Annie, but try not to get yourself killed. I mean it." From his pocket Rek procured a frilly pink invitation. "Almost forgot." He said, grinning now. "My little girl wanted me to invite you two to her 4th Birthday. I dearly hope you'll come.

Annie looks at the invitation and smirks, "Well its good she takes after her mother and not her ugly father," she says with a grin, "I probably won't make it anyway. I'll send her over a pair of custom revolvers, maybe a couple of gold plated grenades," she adds. 

"And don't worry about me Rek. I'm not on your side or the Yonkou's side. Tatsu's my nakama and I support him, but if it comes down to it...I'll help stop him if it means serving the greater good. You're right we can't have a war like we had before, one was enough." 

Jessie narrows her eyes at Annie, shocked at this comment but the gunslinger ignores her. She looks at Rek curiously, "Did you ever wonder why a girl like me even accepted the title of Shichibukai....to be a glorified government dog?"


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 19, 2009)

*With the Yonku*

Fire looked on at the situation, everyone had eyes on Marc so no one noticed her shaking. She had grown over the years, even through her nick name was "Wild" she could reign herself in when needed. She was trying very hard, she had a few drinks so it was really a futile effort. She felt Marc release some of his haki and saw the girls knees buckle a bit and her animal instinct took over.

She completely vanished from her seat and her foot connected with Becky's face.

"Oh my Oda" Hawthorne said shakining his head
"Everyone was watching one lunatic and forgot about the other one" Akawana said with a sigh

Fire already had her knives out and they were sailing through the air toward Becky who was still flying through the air from the kick

"*Marc she has all her weights on still get her before they start coming off*" Smirnov said angrily

Marc pretended he couldn't hear Smirnov, Simo reacted first shooting the two blades out of Fire's hands with what sounded like a single shot. One knife pitched into the air and lodged itself into the roof while the other flew through the air and stuck in a wall. Fire wasn't phased though, instead of getting stabbed Becky got a hammer blow to the chest knocking her out of the air to the ground. Fire stopped and stood over Becky she bent over to pick the girl up when a huge gray form knocked her off her feet and rested a huge paw on her chest. A huge black shaggy form stood back to back with the black form growling like thunder.

"*This day was going so well*" Smirnov said
"_This day is just starting to get good_" Dreyri said excitedly

*With the Avatar Pirates
*
Kaito didn't particularly like cigars but he took one anyway. Korver cut the ends off both of them and lit them up. 

The two men stood at the back of the ship puffing away

"So where exactly are we headed?" Kaito asked
"Somewhere interesting" Korver said
"I heard that a group of rebels took over an island a few days from here"
"The paper said that the marines had already responded"
"Apparently the government that was over thrown were butting heads with the WG in regards to sea stone mining in their waters for quite some time now"
"So the marine presence there is just a show"
"The story said not a marine over the rank of Lt Commander was sent to quell the uprising"

Kaito looked over at Korver who seemed to be staring off into the distance

"How does that strike you?" Kaito said blowing a cloud of smoke into the air

_Meanwhile_

Cantido sat naked in her room. She'd used her power to raise the temperature in there to inhuman amounts. She sat in a pool of her own sweat, she hated meditating but it was an important part of an martial artist's life. One needed time for reflection she heard her master's voice echo in her head. That broke her concentration and she got to her feet 

"I'm done with that old fool, I have a new life now"
"I will do things my way" she said grabbing a towel and heading toward the shower


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 19, 2009)

~With Kenneth ~ 

Sweat pours down the pirate’s brow as the large tank of a Marine hulks toward him. He takes a large gulp as he pulls himself to his feet. The World Government wasn’t too kind to pirates, even of their minuscule level. So with the and the Swift Justice to his back the swordsman stills his nerves. Then with a battle cry he pulls his weapons from there sheaths and charges in.  “Oh what have we here?” Kenneth says as a smile splits his lips. The pirate roars loudly as he brings one of the swords down to bare on Kenneth’s exposed chest. But as the blade makes contact the Scott pulls a small amount of his Kinetic energy to the area the sword strikes.  With a dull thud the blade just simply comes to a rest on the large man’s body.  “What’s th’ matter laddy? I’ve pulled splinters outta mah arms with moar bite then ya have.” Kenneth says as his right hand wraps around the blade sitting on his chest.

Brining the blade from his body Kenneth flick his thumb over the side of the saber snapping it like a twig. The pirate’s eyes shrink to small black dots again, but he didn’t’ seem to learn as he pulled the other blade up over his head. Kenneth just shakes his head as he catches the pirate’s  wrist in mid swing. Tightening his grip Kenneth turns the bones in the man’s wrist to dust. With a bloody scream the pirate drops his weapon.  “Ya saw what yer first lil toy did. What make ya think that th’ other one would be any different?” Kenneth ask as he reels the man in and deliver’s a thunderous head butt. The man’s skull caves like an egg.   “Oh, I think I may have hit him t’ hard.” Kenneth says as the man’s gurgled gasp for air end. “You bastard!” A shout erupts from behind catching Kenneth’s  attention. “That was my brother!” the angry voice adds as Kenneth turns. 

A small framed pirate sitting behind a cannon falls into Kenneth’s view when he completes his turn. “I’m going to blow bits!” the man screams as he ignites the short fuse. Kenneth growls aloud as he steps forward. His large foot splinters the deck of the ship as he screams  “Impact Point!” as the cannon fires. Kenneth throws a punch as he summons kinetic energy from deep with in himself, it travels up and down the length of his arm reaching his fist as it comes into contact with the large iron ball. On impact the cannon ball mushrooms and deforms as pressure waves off Kenneth’s attack flow though it. A moment later the ball explodes and the shrapnel follows the course of the waves back toward the cannon. Several pirates are showed and killed by the rain of iron that flew past them. 

On instinct alone the man that fired the cannon stooped down beside it.  “Ready fer yer flyin’ lessons lad?” Kenneth ask as his large hands wrapped around the cannon a moment later. “Wha?” was the only bit the pirate could squeeze out before the grip he had on the cannon sealed his fate. With a heave Kenneth pulls himself into a spin. Kenneth releases his grip on the weapon and it sails at high velocity slamming into the helm  splintering it. The pirate that was standing at the wheel is crushed under the cannon as it lands.  “Should have moved ya bloody fool.” Kenneth grunts as he slaps his hands together. A moment later the whole ship rocks as Tyson slams into it with great force. A moment later a large transformed Tyson steps up though the hole he had made swinging his ax.  “Well nao, that isn’t sumthin’ ya see every day.” Kenneth says as he catches a nearby pirate by the forehead.  “Nao this is ah fight.” he adds as he slams the pirate skull first though the deck of the ship.       

~With William ~ 

A shinny new Pistol lay on William’s work bench as a muffled scream can be heard. To the left of his bench William can be seen hunched over a long table. The native that he had captured was strapped down by his limbs.  “Now, now. You are helping the world with your ’noble’ sacrifice.” William says as he pats the man on the head. A moment later the man screams though the rag that was stuffed in his mouth as a sharp knife is slid the length of his chest. In William’s free hand a pronged tool outlines and comes into being with a bright snap. The native again screams as William meticulously pulls the flesh and muscle of the man’s chest back.  “Good news.” William says as his head turns to meet the gaze of the native.  “The color of your muscles and flesh put you at near perfect health, a truly grand specimen indeed.” William chuckles as the pronged tool shatters as he releases it. Bringing the scalpel back up it glows white and shifts form as a thick saw like tool is created.

 “Now this might hurt a little more then what I’ve already done.” William says with assurance as he places the saw on the middle of the breast bone. Then with a firm push the native screams as he bites down on the rag. It turns crimson as bits of bone fly into the air as William saws away whist he hums to himself. Tears form in the corner of the native’s eyes as the saw dose it’s job as a pop can be heard as it leaves the bone. A moment later the saw vanishes as William releases it.  “I’m so excited!” William says as he pulls a fresh rag from the side of the table.  “Time to see what makes you tick.” he adds as he wipes the tears and sweat from the native’s face. A smile slides over William’s features as he drops the rag and moves back to the man’s opened chest.  Bringing his hands to the man’s chest he sets them on the rib cage for just a second. Then his fingers part the cut bone and with a strong pulling motion he split’s the man’s ribs and pulls them apart. The native tries to scream but the pain and blood loss was already too great. His head bounces off the table as his eyes roll into the back of his head.  “Wow, a new record.” William muses as he starts to pull different organs out. He examined each one before he slid it into a bucket beside the table.

William works though the night and into the morning. He knew they had docked as he heard the anchor splash down. He didn’t pay no mind though he was to busy to care. The native was a fine subject but in the end William ran into the same problem he had ran into many times before. The body was back in one piece, in fact it didn’t even look like it had been brutally cut open, but the spark that brought life was well absent. With a deep sigh William pulls his apron off and tosses over the body as he turns and stretches. As his hands fall to his sides a knock comes to his door.  “Eh?” William says as he turns and walks that way. Upon reaching the door William opens it with his left hand. Standing before him was a marine. “Captain commands that you accompany them into town.” the man says sternly. 

-In the Bar-

 William didn’t know what to do. A nervous sweat formed on his brow as he watches Becky’s knees buckle. He didn’t even see the attack that happened next as Becky hit the floor hard. William’s eyes cuts to see a woman standing over his Captain with all the intentions of killing her. William cuts a glance a Amerigo to see if he had any insight of what to do. But again before William could react a large form slams into the woman taking her off of Becky. _ This is bad_ William thinks as he drops to his knees. With a quick motion he places his hands on the ground. The floor boards under Becky glow white and a moment later a wooden barrier juts up around her lightly reinforced with the nails that held them down. William knew that something like this wouldn’t even hold a person like Marc back for a moment, but maybe it would be enough of a distraction for Amerigo to pull Becky to safety. Then they could worry about retreating.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2009)

Jessie shakes her head, "I know Tatsu and he's no Kaidou. He's a kind person and he would never harm any innocents, all he does is eliminate slavers anyway." 

Annie nods, "Yeah slavers still employed by the World Govnerment, even though they want us all to believe that slavery was outlawed years ago." She gives Rek an accusing look when she says this. 

"Just because the government says that something is illegal doesn't mean the people won't do it." Rek replied. "For example, shipwrights who build pirate ships are stripped of their license, but your little one woman company is still raking in millions a year." The noble/agent smirked at Jessie.

Annie looks at the invitation and smirks, "Well its good she takes after her mother and not her ugly father," she says with a grin, "I probably won't make it anyway. I'll send her over a pair of custom revolvers, maybe a couple of gold plated grenades," she adds. 

"Please don't. You know she's a little trigger happy... makes me wonder if she came out of your womb and not Jun's." He said rubbing his forehead.

"And don't worry about me Rek. I'm not on your side or the Yonkou's side. Tatsu's my nakama and I support him, but if it comes down to it...I'll help stop him if it means serving the greater good. You're right we can't have a war like we had before, one was enough." 

"That's all we want anyway." Rek replied.

Jessie narrows her eyes at Annie, shocked at this comment but the gunslinger ignores her. She looks at Rek curiously, "Did you ever wonder why a girl like me even accepted the title of Shichibukai....to be a glorified government dog?"  

Rek was a little surprised. This was the first time she ever brought it up. "No. Always thought it you just liked the freedom the title gives you."


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 19, 2009)

*Shabody Archipelago 
*
Shi replaced all his equipment and adjusted his bracelets. He'd found a nice secluded place to work as the ship made it's way to Shabody.

"I think I think I figured out how the percentage of nitroleum correlates to the size of the explosion" he said with a smile

He walked off the boat his jacket blowing in the wind, he never wore his long marine jacket but something reminded him that a hero should have a cape. He had one made of special synthetic fiber. It was supposed to be able to stop bullets and sword strikes. He's never give it a chance test how well it worked though.

"Now to find some pirates" he said with a grin
"I'll start with the districts the marines are afraid to go"

He made his way for the first district he was walking around chewing gum for about 10 minutes until he heard a scream from behind him. He turned to see a pair of men trying to drag a woman off.

"Well I don't think they are pirates but slave traders will do" he said to himself
"*Oh you'll fetch a nice price darlin*" one man said
"*You have a purty mouth*" he said grinning
"Shameless" Shi said shaking his head
"_Oye boyo head on over to the park if that's where yuh headed_" the other man said
"_I think eee's a marine_"
"Yes I'm a hero for justice" Shi answered
"Wow that sounded lamer than I thought it would" Shi said shaking his head
"*What's a kid like you going to do to us?*"

The man that wasn't holding the woman ran toward Shi, he observed the man and took some glinting metal objects from his bracelets. He threw them at the man who easily evaded.

"_You have to do better than that_"

Shi jumped back and avoided the kick the man sent at him, all of a sudden there was a small explosion from behind the man. The man that was holding the woman lay on the ground his face smoking.

"_What did you do?_" he said
"I blew him up" Shi said simply
"_How?_" the man asked
"_You were standing all the way over there_
"I threw some explosives and they blew him up"
"See those spiders at your feet?" Shi said mischievously

The man looked down and BOOM

"Like that" Shi said

Shi threw a metallic snake at the unconscious man. It came to life and slithered up the man and entwined itself around his wrists. he repeated the process with the other man.

"Hmm I think I need stronger opponents"

With that something hit him hard from behind sending him tumbling forward. He hit the ground and slammed into the side of a building kicking up dust as he bounced along the ground.

"What did you do to my men?" a gruff voice said in an angry tone


----------



## Furious George (Nov 19, 2009)

*Edmund's Hill*

Amerigo had pulled off his business suit and buttoned shirt a while before that other Black Sword monster began his much more vicious attack on Becky. Rivers of sweat oozed from his body as The Sweat man opened his pore as though he turned the knob to a shower. William had formed the wood barrier and Amerigo didn’t miss a hitch He quickly poked his head out of the door, raised two fingers in the air and 

*BOOOOMMM!!!* 

The entire top half of the pub was torn clean off by a well-paced cannon shot from The Golden Future’s main guns. Wood and cobblestone rained down in bulk everywhere. As expected, the bar erupted with panic and the crowd scurried this way and that. The cannons continued to rain all over Edmund’s Hill and gunshots were going off everywhere. The point was to create mass panic. The gunners on the Golden Future were careful to not hit the pub dead-on but to do just enough damage to be threatening. It was an ingenious escape from the First Mate.

The panicked crown obscured the Black Sword’s vision for the moment but even that window would close soon enough. 

*SLIP AND SLIDE!!!* 

Suddenly Amerigo was on his thick belly rocketing forth in a trail of sweat toward the wood barrier. With the speed of the attack he burst through the barrier, grabbed the unconscious Becky by the jacket, diverted his direction slightly by shifting his weight and burst through the left wall of the bar that was quickly beginning to collapse. 

Judging by the color of her skin Becky had got just mad enough during the fight for her DF to be activated. Had it not been for the extra stamina from her anger that Black Sword would have killed her for sure. Lucky.

”You ridiculous little girl! Do you have any idea how close you came to ruining everything!?!”

Amerigo continues to slide through the village. He wasn’t too worried about his unstable captain. On the contrary, he was rather enjoying that beating she received. But he needed her alive.  Even if he managed to escape the Black Sword with the crew and left Becky to die the World Government would no longer have any reservations about sending an admiral to take out the Golden Future and slaughter them all wholesale. And that’s exactly what would happen if a World Noble died under his watch. In a way that Becky would probably never understand she was his hostage. She was the only leverage Amerigo had over the entire Government.

”I’m still not out of trouble yet. They may be right behind us! Focus, Amerigo….

In the midst of the panic and fire stood a figure draped in black cloak. He was watching everything.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 19, 2009)

*Aboard the Cardinal Red.*

Val was moments away from passing out, following Marshall's example, as hard as he she tried to fight it her everything kept becoming darker and darker.From the corner of her eye she saw a piece of paper fall almost right next to her hand and with her last ounce of strength she managed to get the tips of her index and middle finger to touch the corner of the paper but she never managed to grab it like she had been trying to.

"Come and find me in the Grand Line," Was what she last heard, before things went dark completely.

The deck hands rushed over as soon as Fluck was gone, and carried the two captains over to the infirmary.

*Seconds later* 

_"Hope you learned something, Yagami-san. Nihon could do with a good emperor to rule it properly once more,"_ she said as she walked away. _"Also, a true Emperor would bow for help from the lowliest child, if it meant it could save his people, " _she continued. 

Shin clawed at the deck, simply refusing to be defeated but his attempt at getting up only worsened his wounds.And then things became darker, but he assumed he was still conscious.He could still feel the pain, but it turned out that a bloody white cloak had covered him.

"I hope you didn't kill him, Larissa."

_"If he's strong enough, and if this was meant to be, he won't die. What must happen, will,"_Was what he heard last, before they were too far for him to hear in this current state.

"I won't......I refuse."He muttered from under the cloak, before restarting his attempt at getting up.But quickly after Fluck and Larissa disappeared deckhands came to help him up and helped him to infirmary.
"My weapons..."He muttered, one of the nearby deckhands understood this and picked up the many weapons scattered around the blood puddle where Shin fallen moments ago.

*Some time later*

Shin and Val were up by now, Shin had his wound closed and later with Val's ability the wound better tended to right after he had gotten a blood transfusion.Marshall had received the same treatment but his chest wound was puzzling, true it had been cauterized but she had used her powers to heal even extensive burn wounds and while they did leave noticeable marks there still was a serious improvement from what it would've looked like without her intervention.

But Marshall's wound, it was closed up alright but beyond that? It made no difference how long she tended the wound, it still looked exactly like it did before she started on it.

Val had changed her mind though, where she had been planning to kill Shin and Marshall with her Bloody Mine technique, she had learned that the two had their uses for now. Without them it would've ended far worse, for now she'd keep them around.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 19, 2009)

Jindo Island- North Blue.

A large, very traditional Japanese dojo stands out from the rest of the buildings and townsfolk. The town resembles something out of the old west, wood sidewalks alongside buildings. Most doors were simple wooden swinging doors on the shops and the people dressed in blue jeans and plaid.  The women have their hair tied in pigtails and the men wear cowboy hats. 

A very odd place for a man dressed in traditional samurai clothing and running a traditional samurai sword school? ?HACHI!!! HACHII!!!? A small boy runs through the garden, there is a small pond surrounded by rocks, and a single bamboo stick filling with water then dropping, spilling the water and rising again. ?HAACCCCHIIIIIII!!!!? the child shouts.

He wears a simple white martial arts uniform. ?What.? The traditionally dressed samurai murmurs. ?You?re gonna be late for class~~~? The kid whines and grabs Hachi?s sleeve. ?It?s my school, class starts when I start it.? Hachi stood up, the kid being pulled into the air with him. ?You?re tall Hachi~~? In truth, Hachi stands about 6?2 but the child was only about 4?3? ?I?m not that tall.? Hachi brushes the child off his sleeve. ?Get to class!? 

The kid nods and rushes off. ?RIGHT HACHI~~? Hachi lets out a sigh and picks up his Katana. ?I?ve been here too long.. It?s getting to be comfortable.? He thinks to himself as he looks over the garden. ?My own Dojo, My own Garden, My own Home.? He shook his head. ?I?ll need to leave it behind one of these days.? Hachidori, A nickname given to this man by the townsfolk. His humming blade marks the end of your life. "WHO THE HELL KEEPS WRITING THIS CRAP ON MY WALLS!?!?!?!" Hachi shouts, pointing to the previous sentence on his Dojo's wall.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 19, 2009)

~ Edmund's Hill - Bar ~

William?s head snaps to the side as the cannon?s of the golden future open up on the area. A smile splits his lips. Amerigo?s plan was brilliant, now William just had to get out of here with his skin intact.  William?s hands slide over the bar?s floor again. Little white lines can be seen tracing over the floor as he activates his power. Adding to the confusion of the gunfire William causes the wooden planks in the floor to twist and shoot up to the ceiling making a wall between his and the rest of the crew escape and Marc and his crew. With a smile and a twist of his thumbs he adds a final small deterrent. The wall glows white and the nails that held it down jut out in the form of jagged spikes. _ That won?t stop them long _ he thinks as he looks at Amerigo?s discarded cloths.  Erupting from his kneeled position William rolls over Amerigo?s clothing and picks them up.  ?Can?t leave these hanging around.? he mumbles to himself as he stands to a crouch. 

Looking around he spots a hole in the wall near the doors. With a rolling tumble William makes a break for it. Hitting the cobble stone street outside William brings himself to a full sprint run back toward the dock area. _ We need to get out of here and now_ he thinks as he spots Amerigo in the distance still sliding on his stomach.  ?That man can get gone when he wants.? William mutters to no one in particular as he sprints toward the docks.  William glances over his left shoulder nervously, so far so good no one seemed to be following them. But that really didn?t mean anything. Those people moved so fast that nothing was for certain.  ?Bah, this wouldn?t be a good day to die?? William mutters to himself as he looked up to the sky as he ran along. Glancing forward he sees the Golden Future in the distance.  _ Almost there_ he thinks. 

~ Back at the Bar~

A man in a black wide brimmed hat sits at a far table close to the corner. He is sitting with his left leg crossed over his right. In his hand that hovered over the table he is holding a deck of cards. He cuts and shuffles them with the single hand with relative ease as he blankly stares at the empty mug on the table. He greatly ignores the small girl as she thunders into the bar with her bold proclamation.  

?Good evening peasants! I am Captain Becky of the High Queen Pirates? and you have been chosen to bring me honor by becoming my victims. This can be very hard or it can be very easy? either way, before this night is over, lowly humans? EVERYONE WILL KNOW WHO I AM!!!?

The man cuts a small glance to her as she announces herself, "Remember, my name is Becky Smithson, renegade Tenryuubito and Captain of the High Queen Pirates!" Tell that foolish monkey man with the Straw Hat that I'M THE PIRATE QUEEN!!" . _ Such boldness, no foolishness _ the man thinks as his attention turned back to the cards in his hand. With a flick of his wrist the top card turned over. It was the Ace of Spades. _ So, it?s going to be one of those days is it _ he thinks as he looks at the card before flipping it to the bottom of the deck

"Marc The Black Sword Gomes... I have chosen you to be my husband. We will conquer the seas together. Go with my men now. They will escort you to my ship.". 

Sweat formed on the back of the man?s neck, first off she was a mere child and secondly she was a Tenryuubito, and everyone knew Marc?s opinion on the World Government. Surprisingly though  he simply warns her and didn?t strike, but causing the girl to go shaky kneed was all that was needed to get a one of the more ?trigger? happy members of the crew in action. The man too shrugged this off, no need to get worked up over this. It wasn?t until William used his Devil Fruit power that his interest was perked per say. _ So the fruit I was after so long ago is in another's possession now, _ he thinks as he starts to stand. 

But the whole building shakes from cannon fire forcing the man back to his seat. As  chaos ensued the High Queens made a rather hasty retreat.  As the chaos settled down the man with the black wide brimmed hat kicks his table over with a growl as he stands.  ?I decide to take a day off and just relax, and this happens. the man hollers as he straitens his black coat. His many tattoo were now visible as he walked toward the wall William had created with heavy steps.  ?And you  Marc ?The Black Sword? Gomes. I thought that you and your crew was above attacking children.? the man says as he slams his fist into the wooden wall causing it to crumble.  ?Those actions are something you?d expect from a monster like me.? the man says as his eyes, constantly changing colors, meet?s Marc?s gaze. 

* Victor ?Wolf of the North Blue? Draconis 
Shichibukai Member 
Former Bounty 625 Million*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 19, 2009)

*After a day of sailing on the Crimson Sea Dweller...*

The three stare off into the ocean, "I can't believe you forgot to get supplies..." Derrick shoots a look at her, "Hey, we were excited about finally getting food!"

Jace weakly points up towards an island, "Finally! We can eat again!" he shoots up, "And maybe even bring some extra food along this time!"

They dock the ship and hop off, "Lets take a look around," he says heading into the island, the other two follow behind.

*Aboard the Dragon's Heart...*

A massive dragon shaped ship made from the finest of Adams Wood sails through the ocean, a man with dark black hair at the helm, *"Guh...you think that with all that power of his Mr. Emperor could atleast get us some crew to do things like steer the damn ship."*

*Typhon, "The Hell Hound," - Chef of the Dragon Claw Pirates*
*Bounty - 785,000,000*

"You know how the Captain feels, this isn't a fight for the feint of heart, and this is possibly the least safe ship in the world," a long haired man says, poking his head in to check up on Typhon.

*"Roy "The Pheonix" Brimtale" - First Mate of the Dragon Claw Pirates
Bounty - 790,000,000*

*"Well why the hell do the other divisions and stations get their own little armies..."* he says rolling his eyes.

"What's the matter? Are you so weak you need an army to make up for your incompitance," a woman with long hair and a small shirt on says entering the area.

*Angela "The Armored Princess" Stewart - Gunner of the Dragon Claw Pirates*
*Bounty - 710,000,000*

*"Psh, hardly, I don't even like sharing my prey with you four..."* he says pulling down his mask and revealing his grin, "Hey, everyone's here, has anyone seen Captain?" a man in heavy armor says entering.

*Kodachi "The Pirate Knight" Konjo - Swordsmen of the Dragon Claw Pirates*
*Bounty - 720,000,000*

*"Oh hey there Mr. Knight in Shining Armor, he actually fell off the side of the boat and into the ocean a while ago, you might wana' do somethin' about that,"* Typhon says to him kiddingly.

His eyes spark open, "Captain!" he dashes out and towards the side of the boat, but before he can reach it he feels someone stop him, "Move! I have to save my Captain!"

"Kodachi, I'm fine," the man informs him, his silver hair glowing in the sun and his red cloak blowing in the wind.

*Yonkou Tatsu "Dragon Emperor" Brimtale - Captain of the Dragon Claw Pirates*
*Bounty - 900,000,000*

Kodachi bows to his captain, "I'm sorry captain, how could I think that you could fall into the sea when you are practically in control of it," he says in a respectful tone.

Tatsu sighs and walks towards the others, "All of you prepare for battle, we're approaching another Slavery Operations base," Kodachi nods, "Yes sir!" Typhon gives a wide devilish grin, *"Now this is more like it, I've gota' go sharpen my knives,"* he says leaving the wheel behind and heading towards the kitchen. 

Angela quickly grabs hold of the wheel, "That idiot...I've gota' go get my armor..." she says with a sigh, "It's fine Angela I'll handle the helm, you go get ready," Roy says taking over the control of the ship.

"I too must get ready!" the swordsmen says making his leave. Roy then turns to his captain, "Don't you think this is too soon cuz? I mean we just had a raid not too long ago."

Tatsu simple walked out, headed for his room, "Just get yourself ready Roy," he says, not wanting to explain himself.


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 19, 2009)

*Hanako VS The Dog Man!!*
*With Hanako*

Roy left out in a hurry leaving bodies in his wake "WHERE THE HELL DO YOU THINK YOU'RE GOING RAPIST!" Hanako cried out still in her iron underwear before she could follow him in blind fury the presence of a man behind her sent a chill up her spine, Turning around she met face to face with a talking dog man. "Where do you think you're going kid?" The half dog half man's breathe stank of rotten food and possibly gingivitus. "YOU'RE NOT GOING ANYWHERE!" The dog man slashed at Hanako but missed as she quickly dodged it. "HANAKO'S CROTCH CRUSHER!" With that Hanako slammed her Iron Chasity underwear into the dog mans face instantly knocking him unconcious.

Stealing his pants Hanako readjusted her target "Now to find that rapist!" Taking a step forward she felt a furry hand take a hold on her ankle. Before she could react hanako was tossed threw numerous cabins before crashing against the wall sliding down into a bunk. Rubbing her Hanako struggled as her vision blurried from the blow. The Dog Man walking through the debris stood at the now man made door way where Hanako went through. "I'm not so easy kid" Shaking the wood chunks of her Hanako regained a battle ready pose "Come on then!"

With Pachi

Pachi's head was hanged low as Ateru paced around the cabin. "You abandoned our crew, Abandoned our way of life and even betrayed us to the Marines" Ateru was now standing in front of Pachi the man's head still bowed in shame. Grabbing his face and litting it to his own Ateru stared into the man's eyes, The scarred captains eyes as red as a pool of blood. "Do you remember Pachi? Do you remember how you betrayed us...CAPTAIN!" With that Ateru slammed Pachi through the nearby coffee table grinding his head into the ground.

Ateru's fingers began to dig themselves into the old mechanics cheeks "You even sold us to the marines!" Lifting up his fist ready to crush the mans face in "But don't worry I'll repay you for that" Ateru grinned crashing his fist into Pachi's face, Blood splattering in every direction as the floor board snapped. Standing straight up he looked at the broken man laying lifelessly. "ATERU COME OUT HERE!" Roy's voice roaring through the Ship catching the captains attention. The Boy was making short work of the crewmen as Ateru made his way out of the cabin. "It's that boy..I'll finish you off later Pachi" He said as he turned his attention to Roy.

With Hanako

"EAT THIS! SCOPE SCOPE BAT!" Hanako's attack ripping through the wall as the dog man dodged "CANINE CANNONBALL!" The dogman quickly currling up into a ball plowed into Hanako sending her crashing through the cabin wall quickly reaching out for a broken piece of the wall. The chunks of wood and debris hitting the now exposed ocean sinking to the bottom. "Whew that was close" Bringing herself back into the ship she dusted off her new acquired pants. "You're pretty tough doggy" "MY NAMES NOT DOGGY! I am Doggnificent Dogman Dognacious the Third." The pirate said proudly holding his fist against his chest simbolizing he has heart.

"I wonder If i kept you as a pet would i have to take you to the vet" The redhead thought seriously as taking a pet is a serious responsibility or at least she was told. "Thats it I had enough of you" The dog man said taking in a swig of sake he unleashed a fireball at the girl which she barely managad to dodged. The Fireball punching another hole through the Ship's wall, hanako dusted her shirt which had caught on fire. "Watch what you're doing! BAD DOG! BAD DOG!" "I'm gonna burn you to ashes" The Dogman said getting serious with Hanako. Who will come out the victor between this heated battle?!!


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 19, 2009)

*With The Yonkou*

As the bar erupted into explosions Marc sat at the table tapping his finger in annoyance, as various pieces of rubble and otherwise slammed against the spherical shield that incased The Black Swords. The table began to give way under Marc's delicate finger taps and the crew watched him with anticipation. As the table exploded beneath Marc's index finger the crew immediately knew it was not going to end well for someone. "I fucking come here for a reason" Marc suddenly said softly. "ITS BECAUSE I FUCKING LIKE IT HERE!" Marc roared in anger.

"If those fucks think they are getting away with this they have another thing coming to them" Marc said bringing his voice back to a normal level. Suddenly there was a voice and Marc turned to see its source. ?And you Marc ?The Black Sword? Gomes. I thought that you and your crew was above attacking children.? the man says as he slams his fist into the wooden wall causing it to crumble. ?Those actions are something you?d expect from a monster like me.? the man says as his eyes, constantly changing colors, meet?s Marc?s gaze.

Tetra opened her mouth to speak but Marc held his hand up. "I may not give a shit about anything apart from this crew but I am not completely fucking oblivious" Marc said casually. "Government dog" Marc said addressing the Shichibukai, "does a fucking death wish cause you to speak to me that way? WHO THE FUCK DO YOU THINK I AM?! HUH?!" Marc demanded his haki blast knocking out anyone that was in its range. "Dreyri" Marc said without looking at the swordsman. Dreyri looked at Marc and a smile split his face. "Which one?" Dreyri asked.

"Get the fuckers who ruined my bar" Marc said his cold gaze piercing Victor. "I'll handle this fool" Marc said darkly. Marc snapped his fingers and Tetra held out her hand. Marc dropped his wedding ring into her open hand and put his feet up on the ruins of the table. "Who the fuck do you think you are talking to?" Marc said, "we don't kill children that is correct" Marc continued. "But there is nothing like a near death experience to wake those fucks up" Marc said darkly, "are you ready for yours?"


----------



## Bertelsen (Nov 19, 2009)

Roy was finishing up the remaining pirate crew that was on the deck of the ship. The ship seemed to be rocking more lately as if something was going on downstairs. Maybe Hanako was causing trouble down below. So you got out of your cell boy. Your a little more dangerous than I have credit for but your joyride ends here." Captain Ateru spoke up as he stood on the higher tier deck that led to his quarters. Behind was a very old man that seemed to be bleeding from the face. He seemed to old and injured to be a threat to Roy right now but Ateru was the one he was worried about.

"Ateru...how could you do that to a little girl?" Roy paused for a second and trembled. Pachi who had seemed lifeless at this point perked up a little bit. _"Was this guy talking about Yuri?"_ He thought to himself. Roy pointed up to the mass directly at Yuri. "HOW COULD YOU TIE YURI UP LIKE THAT!?" Captain Ateru laughed hysterically the scars on his body seemed to slither like snakes as his body moved. You like what we do to her when she gets out of hand? Don't worry you won't suffer the same fate cause i'm gonna kill you now!"

Ateru jumped down pulling out his large sword slashing downward. Roy managed to dive out of the way before the blade struck him. He surely would have been dead had it hit him as the wood that had been hit splinntered and shattered everywhere as it was crushed under the sword. "My swords been aching for blood for sometime now. This is the blood loving sword DRAC!" Roy dashed towards Ateru not listening to what he said and sent a volley of stabs at him. Ateru was parrying them quite easily. "Hit you! Why can't I hit you?!" Ateru grinned and slashed at Roy hitting the blade of Roy's spear. Roy struggled for a few minutes before he was overpowered and sent flying into the mass. His body felt numb from the blow and he laid there. Ateru approached him slowly. "Because boy our skill levels are to far apart." Ateru prepared for the final strike.

Meanwhile back on the upper deck Pachi stared helplessly up at Yuri. Her body was lifeless so much so that Pachi was sure that she was dead now. He dropped to his knees and tears started to role down his eyes. "Why...why,why,why,why? My daughter she was just a little girl. Why did he kill her?" Pachi was punching the wood on the deck now and sobbing wildly. "Papa..." Pachi freezed suddenly as he looked up and saw Yuri speak to him. She was still alive! "Papa...did you come to save me? I'm scared papa. I don't wanna die papa....I love you papa." Pachi's tears didn't stop they only increased at what his daughter had said. He stood up slowly and yelled. "I WILL SAVE YOU YURI MY DAUGHTER AND WE WILL LEAVE HERE TOGETHER!" 

Pachi jumped down from deck and pulled something out of his pocket. It looked like a small ball and was red. He threw it at Ateru before he stabbed Roy and a small burst of flame ignited in the side of Ateru. ARGH! Pachi you bastard! So you want to die first then!?" In the few seconds that Ateru wasn't paying attention Roy slashed at the other side causing a small gash. Roy stood up next to Pachi. So your Yuri's father eh? Help me kick this pricks ass then!" Roy and Pachi got ready for battle waiting for Ateru to make his next move.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 19, 2009)

Present time with the Cardinal Sin Alliance

It had been a couple of days after the beatdown, the captains were still banged up but they were all up and about by now.They'd been showed for far they still had to go, they may be seen as a couple of the stronger pirates here in North Blue but they were far from ready for the Grand Line.
Especially Shin, who had only become more motivated to work even harder.

They had been busy overhauling the ship and crew, well the captains had stuck to just overseeing the work, except for Shin they were all still taking it easy for now.And Shin would be too tired from training to help out with the heavy lifting.
The impressive vessel had been renamed from the Cardinal Red to the Cardinal Sin.Many of the religious ornaments and thingamajigs as Marshall called them were all thrown in the Vault. The room where all of the treasure and money the Cardinal had on the castle.

Val had gone out to find some more crewmen, some with more experience with sailing since the majority had just been winging it and learning on the go.The experience should make for an easier time running this ship, not to mention that they could finally get the cannons to work.

Meanwhile on the ship Shin was in for a surprise, after all the attention he had been drawing to himself a certain someone managed to track him down.Which was all that hard since that person had some insider information, even before Shin had found himself suddenly in Nihon this person knew that Shin would end up there on the day before his birthday.

The figure had been sailing trough North Blue on a small fishing craft for the last couple of days, the reason why it took him until now to catch up to the Cardinal Sin wasn't because of his vessel.No, powered by the man's abilities the ship managed to easily outspeed the larger vessel, no the man had been waiting until his order of high quality sake had come in at the local liquor store before he continued his quest.

The small ship easily maneuvered next to the C.S. undetected, and just as stealthily the man climbed up the ship and searched the ship.It was quite a feat, to walk that silently with a cane and wooden slippers.

He sneaked towards Shin, who had been training on deck, performing energy slashes.

"Sheesh, what have those palace guards been teaching you."He shuddered before adding."That's just sad."

Shin spun around, his katana pointed at the man.

"Oi, watch out Tentei-sama."The man replied."With such sloppy techniques you might take your eye out if you keep swinging that katana around like that."  

Shin had no idea who the hell this guy was, the fact the man knew Nihonese was only more reason to keep his guard up.The last encounter with a Nihonese speaker ended with Shin in a puddle of his own blood."Identify yourself."Shin demanded.

"Calm down Tentei-sama, If I had come to kill you I would've done so already ."The man said."My name is Urahara Kisuke, one of the six exiled Amatsu Tenshi, you can lower your sword now."

Shin's eyes went wide, but he did sheath his katana."The Emerald Storm."This man was a legend, he had heard the story about him and his peers.Nihon was at war, the furthest of the satellite states were being attacked by Nihon's enemies, the emperor sent the Amatsu Tenshin to take care of the situation.Which turned out to be a trap, without the six he made a much easier target and Binbo managed to assassinate him and usurp the throne long before the six managed to return.

By then it was too late, the six served the throne and could not lay a hand on Binbo, and this all was part of Binbo's master plan.What he didn't foresee was that all six refused to obey his commands, a crime that meant that Binbo would have to exile them.Now they were unable to set foot on Nihonese soil ever again, at least until the emperor pardoned them.

Part of their own master plan, they did not agree with the current emperor but that didn't meant they couldn't help out a candidate to replace him.

"My teachers told me I should seek you out."This was a rare sight, Shin actually bowed and didn't act superior for once.

"But you figured you knew all you need to already and decided to travel straight to Nihon, or am I wrong?"

"..."

"I'll take that a yes, after all the trouble I went trough for you."Under his breath he add."Even training that lightning rod for you."He was referring to another Shin, who's role in their plan was to function as a lightning rod.To draw attention away from the other Shin so that the younger swordsman could become stronger in peace but the lightning rod didn't quite turn out as well as he had hoped.
"But very well, I should've known better.."Urahara walked closer to Shin.

"It's not too late, and from what I gather you have seen the light somewhat."He used his cane to poke at Shin's wound.

Shin gritted his teeth, not wanting to give him the satisfaction of hearing him cry out."Somewhat, I know that I could use a little more training."He wasn't willing to concede to more than that.

"Good, then for now I'll stuck around here for a while, afterwards I'll inform you of the location of your next teacher."


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 19, 2009)

-With Sum-
He had no idea what to do. He was absolutely lost without Attila. There had to be some way to get him back.
Sum was never a strategist, He was pretty much oblivious to the fact that if he were to show his face in the town, everyone would be trying to kill him. He didn't understand the concept of association. So the one thing he thought of to do was to walk right into town like nothing ever happened and run around until he found Attila.
He did understand that every second was important. He needed to be at his fastest. There was no knowing what the hunters on the island may do to him. It was possible that Attila was already dead.
Sum rushed into town and the people immediately recognized him as, "The man who fights with the demon," Tons of fodder were rushing at him trying to get a piece of him. Sum wouldn't have it. As soon as someone got close to him he sent them flying with the sledge.
Fortunately, Sum was fast. If he weren't he would have been shot by a bullet as soon as he entered town. But no one could take proper aim at him. It got worse when there were ally bodies flying left and right.
The scene became chaotic. Stray gunfire was everywhere. People were shooting their own allies. It was made worse by Sum who was going on a full rampage trying to find Attila. If he lost Attila he lost his life.

-With Attila-
He was chained to a huge pole about the size of a small mast on a ship that he couldn't escape from in the middle of town. There were ritual dancers tossing flaming batons all around him. Other people there included the hunters who captured him, the rest of the fodder, the leader of all of the hunters who wore a black cape, and two of the most elite hunters who wore a red cape.
A messenger arrived to the scene. He whispered something into the leader's ear and then he shouted something in some sort of tribal language. The fodder hunters began screaming and shouting. The leader yelled something and they all calmed down.
Attila smiled. He knew it had something to do with Sum. However he knew if all of the hunters came to get him at once, he would quickly be overwhelmed and killed. If only he could do something.
Attila had an idea. He wasn't sure if it would work, but it was the only thing he could do. He kicked the pole he was chained to. Then again, again, and again. He just kicked the hell out of it. The people there were starting at him wondering what he was doing. Then the lead hunter yelled something and people began to move in Sum's direction.
Attila kicked harder and faster. *Crack!* that's the sound he wanted to hear. *Crack!!* It was getting louder. Good. *CRACK SNAP!!!*
The pole snapped at the bottom. Attila bent over with his back strait, balancing the heavy ass pole on his back. The fodder rushed back in. The lead hunter yelled the same thing as last time and the fodder moved back to where they were going.
It was too late for them though. Around ten escaped. The others weren't so fortunate. Attila spun in a circle with that heavy ass pole and whacked the hell out of anyone in its path.
After 7 or 8 revolutions, Attila had gotten rid of every fodder there. He fell onto his stomach, with the heavy ass pole still on his back.

-With Sum-

He rushed and rushed, still destroying anyone in his way. He noticed something though. The crowd was thinning. Soon, everyone was gone and he could see Attila with the pole on top of him!
The lead hunter said something to the two elites in the red capes and they jumped into action, attacking Sum. Attila still lied down in the prone position getting crushed by a pole.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2009)

*Prince*

Prince raises a curious eyebrow but Clemens can already tell what he's thinking, the vulgar fool. "He will be serving under you until further notice," she adds, and its clearly not a request. 

"Well...um...excellent." Prince says, watching Arkin's intently. "That brings the total number of non fodder I have under me to...one. Baby steps prince. Baby steps." His tone is light, but Prince has much more on his mind than he's letting on. "So...Arkins." He says, toying with a pencil absently. "Let's see how good you really are." He arched an eyebrow. "I assume you _do_ have a small measure of skill, correct? You must have been noteworthy, or else Clemens wouldn't have handpicked you for the job. So, I want you to draw that freaky looking sword of yours and take a swing at my head." He grinned, propping his feet up on his desk. "go on, try it. Let's see how you do."

*Madoka*

Madoka walked away from the final pillar, waiting. If she hadn't timed these perfectly....

*Boom!*

No, she had. Of course she had. The pillars exploded, sending shards of stone everywhere, Madoka, who had been prepared and behind cover, leapt into action.

The guards around the ruby where in disarray, screaming orders and trying to help the injured. She spotted the governess, attempting to pull a wounded child out from a large slab of marble.

Pathetic. She was wide open for attack. Madoka glided over to her with a dancer's grace, dropping down to her level.

"Oh thank Oda." The governess said, reaching towards Madoka. "This child, she's trapped under the rock. Please get someone to help. Madoka nodded once, her face still hidden by the mask, and tapped her heels together. A small blade popped out of the right one, which Madoka sunk into the governess' ankle. 

The poison killed her within seconds. 

"And this," Madoka said in triumph, leaning down to pluch the ruby off of the corpse, "Is mine." She turned to the small child and smiled sympathetically. "Sorry baby, but you saw too much. Nighty night now." She sunk the poison blade into the child's arm, killing the already weak heart almost instantly. Madoka smirked as she glided out of the hall.

"Mission accomplished."


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 19, 2009)

*With the Escaping High Queen Pirates.
*
"Get the fuckers that ruined my bar" Marc said
"_That's all I need to hear_" Dreyri said

In a flash he grabbed the hilt of Moongarm and the sword was out. The barrier erected by the escaping pirates was a red flaming mess of debris with one swing. Dreyri darted out the hole in the wall and was running full tilt it was easy to follow their trail. Fire shifted ever so slightly in her chair

"*DON'T MOVE!!!!*" Smirnov's voice boomed

She began to sulk and looked over where Simo was sitting but he was no longer there.

"Aww come on Smirnov even Simo went"
"*I told you to sit down*" Smirnov said watching his captain square off with Victor

Dreryi was running full tilt Moongarm glowing with red flame there was an explosion infront of the escaping pirates

"Gotta love the fairy" Dreyri said with a laugh

Simo had shot an explosive round from only Oda knew where halting their progress. Dreyri sprang into the air and landed in front of the three escapees plunging the tip of Moongarm into the ground. He leaned on the hilt and looked at the High Queen Pirates with a maniacal smile on his face.

"_You guys destroyed the Captains favorite bar_"
"_I'll be collecting in blood_"

With that he stopped suppressing his cursed blade's murderous intent. To anyone other than a fighter of his caliber the air would become thick and visions of death would be flashing through their head.

*With the Black Sun Mercenery Group
*
Rensuei and Ginkai went back to the small Fishman settlement and collected their payment. Rensuei shared up the money with Ginkai a female fishman swam over to them

"_I just heard some bad news_" 
"_It seems to new government has attempted to blockade fishman Island_"
"_Apparently a fishman broke out of an Tenryuubito's house and hurt the noble in the process_"
"_They are trying to get him to bring him to justice but the fishmen won't give him up_"
"Is wha really a gwan wid dem rassclaat noble dem"
"I goin catch one a dem fukas and put dem in a bomboclaat cage and keep as a pet"
"I'm fed up of this bullshark shit" Rensuei said
"With the new government they promised to stop persecution of non human beings"
"We need to get the government out of fishman island"
"Yow jus me an you cyah do nuttin my ute"
"We'll get some more then"
"I know where Sontei is" Rensuei said
"Lets get movin den" Ginkai said


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 19, 2009)

*Water 7...*
Annie stares at Rek for several wordless seconds, then she smiles at him, "Yeah you're right the freedom, that's exactly why I chose to be a Shichibukai." 

"Freedom's always been important to me..." she adds, almost as an afterthought. 

*Two years ago in the West Blue...*
Marlboro Island, Annie's birthplace, the place where her life began and ended so to speak. Annie walks down an unkept dirt road with an old friend of her mothers, by the name of Joe. Up ahead is a dilapidated old cottage, that hasn't been lived in for nigh on 20 years. 

Annie smirks as she sees the cottage, "This is where my mom settled down after she retired from Pirating. I think its fitting this is where I retire as well." She looks at the frontyard, now overgrown, where she and her brother used to play all the time, and smiles somberly. _Why is it that the good memories fade faster then the bad ones,_ she thinks to herself.  

Joe chuckles as he looks at Annie, still dumbfounded at how close she resembles her mother, almost too close he thinks. "Well like mother like daughter," he responds, "This house is still yours as far as I'm concerned. No one had the heart to move in after...well you know..what happened with your mother." 

Annie imagines the new life she'll build here. Feeling excited for the first time in awhile, like being on the verge of a new chapter in her life. "Seems like things are finally looking up eh Joe?" 

"Yes things are looking up aren't they?" a female voice responds from behind. 

Annie's mantra suddenly kicks into overdrive as she senses five presences appear behind her out of nowhere, and one of them very familiar. She spins around faster then any normal human could and draws her gold revolvers. A huge mirror floats in the air and in front of it stand five Vice Admirals, including Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens who stands in the lead. Her eyes glow bright green like fiery emeralds and there's a wicked smile on her face.

"What do you want Red?!" Annie snarls, her nickname for Clemens, other then whore of course. 

"You didn't answer our question?" Clemens responds.  

Annie glares at Clemens and the four VA's behind her, calculating her odds. Meanwhile Joe begins to tremble in fear. "My answer is no goddammit!" Annie shouts, "I won't be a government dog! Now get the hell out of here!!" 

Clemens shakes her head and laughs at Annie, "Oh it's not that simple my dear..." she reaches into her coat...

Annie is about to fire. "Relax!" Clemens assures her, as her Marine comrades tense up. She produces a folder from her coat, and tosses it towards Annie. Annie grabs it and opens it without even taking her eyes off Clemens. She takes one quick glance inside the folder and her eyes widen in disbelief. 

"THIS IS A LIE!!" Annie snarls in anger.

Clemens shakes her head and slowly walks towards Annie, "I assure you its very real. In fact I saw him with my own eyes a week ago. he was asking about you...poor thing. He seems to lose his memory now and then."   Clemens reaches face to face with Annie, the business end of the gunslingers revolvers less then an inch from her stomach. She leans in and whispers in Annie's ear, "Also my associates and I are each commanding a Super Buster Call Warship, docked beyond the horizon. We've been authorized to decimate this island unless you do not accede to our demands," Clemens eyes dart towards the petrified Joe, "You don't want your precious townsfolk to suffer because you were too much of a coward to work with us, would you?"

Tears begin to well up in Annie's lone right eye, and a killing intensity so powerful it warps the air around her begins to manifest. Joe instantly falls to his feet and faints. Even the Vice Admirals feel the incredible weight on their shoulders. 

"You won't get away with this," Annie tells Clemens, "I'll kill you..."

Clemens shrugs and walks back towards her comrades, putting an extra strut in her step, "We've already gotten away with it. Welcome to the club...Shichibukai Annie. We expect you in the holy city within a month!"

*Right here right now...*
Annie stands up from her chair and pats Rek on the shoulder, "Well its good to see you Rek," she looks towards Jessie, "I'll be leaving now sis."  

Jessie nods and gets up from her desk, "I'll walk you to your boat," she replies.


----------



## Bertelsen (Nov 19, 2009)

Pachi still had a few tears rolling down his face but looked determined. Seeing that Yuri was still alive and this man Roy that he had only known for a few moments was willing to sacrifice his life for her filled the old man with hope and determination. "I thank you from the bottom of my heart young man." Roy looked onward at Ateru. Don't worry about it I can't let filth like this live. By the way my names Roy." 

Now that you've had your touching little chat I think i'll kill you." Ateru began to charge slashing his blade Drac wildly. His movements seemed to slow down from the wounds he had recieved earlier but his power only increased with his rage. Ateru slashed across at Roy's chest who in turn ducked only to be met with a ferocious kick that sent him flying a few feet. As Ateru charged to make another attack Pachi threw another one of his balls. This one landed at Ateru's feet and was filled with a slippery substance causing him to lose his balance. "PACHI! Do you have anything that can power up my weapon for a minute or somthen?' Pachi nodded a little bit panting from the so far tough fight. "I don't know the full extent of this use but it's supposed to give you the speed and agility of an eagle." 

Pachi threw the small green ball at Roy. It released a small mist as it broke against his skin. Roy started to feel lighter than before and more full of energy. Meanwhile Ateru had finally finished escaping the liquid. "You've really made me mad now. I'm going to finish you off now with my most powerful attack Drac Strike!" Ateru grabbed his blade with both hands and it seemed to change into a darker bloodlike color. It seemed that the blade really wanted blood after all. Roy jumped up onto the higher deck the ball really did make him have increased agility. "Alright time to be serious. I just thought of this attack!" He jumped high into the air and started spinning his spear at a high speed above his head. Roy then charged downward towards Ateru as fast as he could his spear straight out in front of him. Ateru had his blade below his waist as he got ready to strike upward. 

"DRAC STRIKE!" "AHHH EAGLE HEART!" It seemed to be over in an instant. Both Ateru and Roy stood there for a moment before Ateru fell forward and laid flat. "Bastard... Was the last word Ateru whispered as he fell. Roy was breathing heavily but stood up soon and threw his fists in the air. "I WIN! I'm the best!" Roy had a gigantic grin on his face. Pachi was relieved and happy that he would finally get his daughter back. All of a sudden though a small scream was heard. Both Pachi and Roy looked up to see a horrible sight. The rope that had been holding Yuri up had snapped and she was now falling towards the ship deck. They both rushed to try and catch her but Roy tripped from being tired after his fight. He heard a thud and assumed the worst. He looked up and was almost in tears when he saw Pachi holding his daughter tightly as he hugged her.

"That's a relief. Now as long as the girl that accused me of rape doesn't attack me all will be well. Girl? You must mean Hanako. She's one of my friends.Roy laughed a little bit and sat up with a combined tired and surprised look on his face. "Is that so?"


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 19, 2009)

-With Sum-
Two men charged at him. Two powerful men. One with a hammer, like Sum, and the other with his fists. Sum didn't give a dman how powerful they were though. Sum just wanted to save his mentor.
Power, Sum said to himself, remembering the first lesson on self-awareness he was taught, Power to beat others! Sum exclaimed out loud as he ducked under a swing of the hammer and returned with a blow of his own, And power over people! Sum yelled as he bashed the other in the side of the head, killing him. The other enemy tried one more time but Sum was too determined, You're nothing compared to me! Sum yelled out to him as he landed a hit strait in the stomach.
The man fell to the ground. He tried to stand, but Sum kicked him back down to the ground. Then he killed him with one more hit with the super sledge. Sum ran over to rescue Attila from being crushed.
As Sum tried to figure out a way to get him out from under the pole, Attila smirked. He had chosen well with Sum. He had determination and a shared dream. That was good. It was now Attila's job to teach him even more.
Sum had decided that the best way to get Attila out was to destroy the wood itself. Small bits and pieces were flying everywhere, mixing with the gore that was in the area. It was a truly disgusting site. Finally Attila could stand again. And soon enough there was no more chains, no more pole. Attila was free once again.
He looked at Sum and put a hand on his shoulder, You did good. Real good, Then he looked at the lead hunter, But he's mine.

The lead hunter stood. He knew it was his time to fight. The two paced towards each other. They both cracked their knuckles. Soon they were both a step away from each other. They stared at each other in the eyes for a minute. Attila didn't blink nor flinch. It was the lead hunter that lost the stare-down and he knew that he had lost so he punched Attila strait in the gut. It did nothing but hurt his hand.
My skin can stop bullets! Attila proclaimed, Your punch is nothing. Even when your men captured me, I only faked unconsciousness to give Sum a chance to shine. Now that that's over, you're dead.
Attila punched him in the left jaw, then the right. He kneed him in the gut, then when he keeled over, he kneed him in the forehead. Attila grabbed him and lifted him by the sides of his head, then finished him off with a headbutt.
A stream of blood poured down from his soulless body, then flowed until it made it to Sum's foot.
Power...
Yes. Power!

The two marched side by side out of the town that was once full of living, breathing people, now dead. They returned to the spot their ship was but only found a pile of ashes.
They must have burned our ship down when we were fighting that second ambush. Attila looked out in the distance and found out that their adventure at this island hadn't ended yet, I hope you're not too tired Sum,
Sum stared out in the distance seeing what Attila saw, but not having an emotion, ...marines.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 19, 2009)

With The Jolly Rodgers Pirates-

"Yawwwn~~" Joseph walks out on deck of the Nonki and scratches his ass. "Yup, It's a good day." He looks out at sea. "You didn't beat your brother." Kama drops down from no where and comments. "SHUT UP NINJA!" Joseph shouts. "We truced for now." Joseph turns back. "It's no fun if we kill each other before we even get to the grand line!" He nodded. "Hey Mr. Tough guy!" Hana walks out of the kitchen. "I heard some rumors in that last town." 

Joseph grumbles. "I don't like rumors... they always make me sound less awesome...." Kama kicks the dirt. "That's cause you're never in any rumors, in fact, rumor is your not even in this crew ." Kama dropped to his knees. "Why... no matter what i do...." Joseph just grinned. "There's something sickeningly awesome about that...." THWACK! Hana smacked him with the dull end of a knife. "LISTEN TO ME DAMNIT!" Joseph nodded and turned around.

"There was some pirated, claimed to be apart of the thousand hand pirates." Hana started. "Eh? Didn't we just beat up the fourth division captain?" Joseph tilted his head. "Yeah, But anyways, the rumor was there was a girl going around, Saying she was a Rodgers. The daughter of Akuma rodgers to be exact." Hana narrowed her eyes. "Might you have a sister?" Joseph simply turned around. "I don't have a sister, what sister? There is no such thing as sisters." He nodded. "Glad we got that straightened out!" 

Hana sweatdropped. "He totally has a sister....... but i just can't imagine a female version of those two..." She tried to think of a female Rodgers, but for some reason her own image popped up. "What the?" She turned around and Joseph had his eyes closed. "Get out of my head...." she stated angrily. "Sorry...." Joseph rubbed the back of his head.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 19, 2009)

*Edmund's Hill...*

And so the First Mate continued to slide down the nearly wrecked village penguin-style while shouts were raised and homes were leveled. He didn't see the Shipwright but there was no point in worrying about him now. Edmund's Hill had become a warzone. Becky *did *say that she would raise hell in this village on a level that can't be ignored. It may not have gone the way she expected but she was certainly successful. 

The dock was in view. They were really going to make it!

A huge explosion suddenly rang out right in front of his eyes. Just has suddenly as hope sprung up in Amerigo's heart it sank straight down into the lowest part of hell. He put the brakes on his pores and his sweat dried up just in time... but the KO'd Cpatain becky slipped out of her jacket from the recoil and was sent tumbling at break-neck speeds to the right. No one, not even Amerigo, noticed in the midst of the panic.

Then everything just happened really fast. A man jumped before them and slammed a sword into the ground and suddenly a bullet pierced his chest. Another his head. Several tore through his arms and legs and he was being stabbed. Amerigo cried out as the world swirled and became very dark and slow.

"_You guys destroyed the Captains favorite bar_"
"_I'll be collecting in blood..._"

It was like an echo from miles away.

 -------------------- 

And the young Tenryuubito was sent tumbling at break-neck speeds to the right of the docks and crash directly into a huge fountain in what appeared to be the village square. She lay back-up in the water still KO'd... but she began to stir. The water was beginning to make her come to. 

Suddenly, the water in the fountain began to boil and the colored fish went belly-up. The High Queen Captain's chest heaved in stone-heavy succession. Steam rose from the water like a hot spring as she snapped to her feet. She had only an oversized t-shirt and huge boots. She was humiliated. Her orange hair was drenched. She was cold. Her skin was a deep purple and her eyes stared colorless and steam shot from her ears. She was angry.


*"MAAAARRRCCCC GOMMMEEESSSS!!!!!!"*

Villagers running for their lives one second were tossed to their backs by a violent shockwave the next. Becky's cry hit with the force of a hurricane. 

*I OFFER YOU GODHOOD IN EXCHANGE FOR THE COMMON LIFE AND YOU REJECT ME?!?! YOU TURN ME DOWN!!!??!!? ME!??!?! DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA WHO I AM!!?! DO YOU KNOW WHO MY FATHER IS!!?!??! ONE WORD FROM ME AND I'LL HAVE YOUR ENTIRE CREW IN A PISS-STAINED DUNGEON FOR THE RES-"* 

And then Becky's mouth was stuffed with something wet and scaly and she was moving really fast.. only she wasn't moving. It was as though a shadow had carried her away. 

_"Those Black Sword Pirates sure are fierce. The intent that came from The Crimson Blade... I could barely stand before it. Only the Heavens know what would have awaited this girl had those visions found her."_

The form in the cloak mused as he moved through the island at a speed near light travel. Becky struggled against his arm but he didn't budge. She was at Code Red anger and her DF-powered strength was nothing to him. 

They were now at the outskirts of the village surrounded by gentle hills and bushes. The town was a smoke cloud in the distance.

The hand that wasn't holding Becky pulled the hood back. Becky's eyes widened as she stared before A giant blowfish with spikes all over his body and lips as big as a small boat. 

"And to think I only stopped by to pick up some spices..."

_"Montana "Kissy Face" Malone 
Cook for the BlowHard Pirates.
Bounty: 493,000,000 beri"_

Becky began to struggle even more when she realized he was a Fishman, swearing into his huge slimy hand.

"A 'thank you' would suffice, little girl." 

And then Becky delivered a blow to his hand that made him drop her. Not because the hit was powerful, because it wasn't... but because the girl's fighting spirit was very surprising to him. She hit the grass and her color receded a bit. 

"I didn't need anyone's help, especially not the help of a stinky fish man!!! Return to the ocean you disgusting animal before someone guts you! This is a human affair!"

"_She's still giving orders..._" Monty sweatdropped.

"Listen well, little girl. No one goes out of there way to hunt rodents until they come out of hiding from the walls of the house. Then when the home owner sees one he becomes bent on its extermination. Not because the animal is a threat... but because its very existence is a nuisance to that home owner." 

Becky put her hands on her hip and waited for the silly fish monster to quit his blubbering.

"Understand? When you were in Mariejois none of the powerful forces of this world could touch you. That was your wall... but now you come crawling from your wall right in front of the owners of the house and *don't *expect to get squashed?" 

A wicked grin came to the young captain's lips. The thought of a Fish Man educating her on positions in this world almost took her mind off of Marc.

"HAH! I am a Celestial Dragon! If I'm the rodent then the whole world would be my cheese. Its my birthright."

"The New World doesn't heed birthrights, child... and The Black Sword doesn't abide the demands of fools."

Becky let out a high-pitched roar of laughter at those words. 

"What do you know of Marc, creature? As if the tiny mind of a Fish Man could understand things like love and playing 'hard to get'! Let it be known that Marc will abide my demands! If he will not stand by my side as an equal he will quiver at my feet as a pet. And you..."

Her face became bright red once more but she maintained a devil's grin. 

"I will let you live now merely for time's sake... But I will find you again, Fish Man, and I will kill you. No one talks down to a Tenryuubito and lives!"

And then Kissy Face Malone grew bored of the preteen and flared his haki. She was on her back in an instant, frothing out the mouth.

The cloaked fish man made his way to the child and cradled her like a baby. It was people like Becky who kept his people oppressed and discriminated against. In all likelihood Becky had probably owned some of his dearest comrades. This girl was probably the strongest World Noble Malone had ever seen... in terms of force because of her Devil Fruit but more importantly in terms of her will power. If he allowed this Becky to live and develop her DF power and her crew then she would bring a heap of trouble into the world. It was best to kill her now. 

Malone knew all of that... but he must've been getting soft on these humans because all he saw when he looked at her was a sleeping child.

With a deep sigh Malone parted his massive lips and closed them softly around Becky. He tilted his head back, sucked a world of wind into his lungs until he was as big as a house, and spit her out of his mouth and into the sky with the integrity of a rocket. She was a speck in the clouds in a millisecond.

Now the blood wasn't on his hands. Whether she reached land or met her end in the ocean... it was all up to fate now.

_"A Tenryuubito pirate... the next generation of thieves and fame-seekers will be a strange bunch indeed."_


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 19, 2009)

*Shabody with Shi*

Shi got to his feet and dusted himself off, he wiped blood from his mouth and held his side. A few of his ribs were broken, he wiped the tears out of his eyes. He turned to look at his attacker he saw a huge man with sun glasses on.

"You can't think you'll just beat up my underlings and live little marine"

*Bamf Laygy-Human Exchange Supplier
*
"You have no honor, attacking from behind"
"Listen up little boy I'll teach you a lesson"
"There is no honor in a fight just winners and losers"
"Well i'm not going to lose to scum like you" Shi said he temper beginning to boil

Shi extended his both arms outwards and a swarm of miniature seagulls flew from each bracelet and began to swirl around him. Some broke away from the flock and flew at Bamf but he pulled a knife and began to deflect them. Shi sent more and more. Bamf took a step forward and the ground beneath his feet exploded throwing him back.

"Be careful where you step" Shi said

A few sea gulls flew at Bamf but he rolled on the ground to avoid them. A metallic spider jumped on to his foot but he kicked it into the air as it exploded. He got to his feet quickly and smiled

"Neat tricks son but that' not enough too..." Bamf started saying

He looked down to see a pair of metallic snakes holding his feet into the ground. Just then a pair of spiders broke out of the ground and jumped onto his feet.

*BOOM BOOM*

Bamf cried out and grabbed at his feet as he dropped to the floor. Several of the eagles slammed into him.

"You lose" Shi said

His eyes were blurry, the damage he's taken was a lot for someone his size. He collapsed but he was caught by a woman with gray hair dressed in a marine uniform.

"You did good Shi" the sweet voice said
"Lets get you home"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 19, 2009)

*With the Blade Pirates*

They all turn to Derrick, "You realize the flaw in asking someone who doesn't care...They don't caaaare," he said rubbing his temple in annoyance, "Uuuuugh, well if I have to say something, and though it pains me to say it, I agree with Kent."

"Though the pirate life is definately a dangerous one, from what I can tell she seems pretty intelligent, and if a fool like Monkey D. Luffy can become Pirate King then I'm sure that a smart person can atleast manage to survive."

He turns to the girl, "But a word of advice: Don't go in this alone, you're going to want to find a good, loyal crew. It sounds weird coming from me but trust me you won't last long on your own."

He then turns to her parents, "I'm sure you both have the best of intentions, but would you want someone controlling your life? Crushing your dreams...? You've got to let her live her own life..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 19, 2009)

*Trumpet Island...*
Lucy's closed eyes spasm back and forth rapidly, indicating the tell tale signs of a person dreaming. For Lucy its the same dream every time she sleeps... 

*Spoiler*: __ 





StrawHat4Life said:


> Don Diego paces back and forth nervously in his office. "That son of a bitch Baxter has gone too far!" he exclaims. 10 guards stand at the front door to his office forming a defensive line. In the corner of the office sits a little girl no older then nine or ten years old, "Father I'm scared!" she exclaims. Don Diego stops pacing and smiles at his only child, "Don't worry Lucy, everything will be alrig....."
> 
> Suddenly a hail of bullets hurtles through the window to Don Diego's office cutting down all of the guards near the door. Annie crashes through the window and rolls along the floor and in an eye blink she has her gun pressed to the back of Don Diego's head.
> 
> ...






Lucy sits up boltright in a prison cell, panting slightly, sweat pouring down her brow. She looks around back and forth trying to get her bearings, "Huh? What happened?" 

The sudden memory of a Marine guardsman slamming her in the back of the head with the butt end of his rifle floods into her mind. Lucy rubs the back of her neck and sighs inwardly as she looks at the tiny barred window to her cell, "Great back where I started," she mumbles, "And they took my weapons too." 

_Well of course they took my weapons,_ she thinks to herself, _I'm the feared Demon Gunslinger of West Blue! _ 

Lucy steps up on her bunk and reaches towards the small barred window. She just barely reaches on her tippie toes. 

"Don't bother kid!" a gruff voice tells her from the corner.

"Huh?!" Lucy cranes her neck around. An old man with gray hair, and disheveled clothes lays on the floor in the corner. He wears a battered fedora and wire thin gold frame spectacles. A small vertical scar runs down his right eye. 

"EEEEEEW!!!" Lucy exclaims in disgust and she shudders slightly,  "They put me in the same cell with a smelly, creepy, old dude!!"   Though Lucy has to admit that the guy's bright brown eyes do make him seem a lot younger then he looks.

"Hey I'm not that old!" the smelly old man rebukes her. He points at the bars of their cell and the window. "They're lined with steel and seastone. Trust me you won't be getting out unless you have a grenade or something." 

Lucy pads the bra under her shirt, "Nope they took my grenades too, pervs..." she replies glumly and flops back down on her bunk. "So how long you been here old dude?" she asks him. 

The man shrugs and starts counting with his fingers but quickly gives up, "Eh I lost track. What are you in here for?" he asks her in reply.  

Lucy points at her face proudly, "What don't you recognize me old dude?" she asks him, almost slightly insulted that he doesn't know who she is. The man laughs, "No not really. Should I?"  Lucy nods, "Damn right you should. I'm the infamous Demon Gunslinger of West Blue!" 

The man smiles, "Oh that sounds impressive!" Lucy smiles, feeling much better. "Though I still never heard of you!" The smile disappears from Lucy's face and she glares at him.  "I used to be a famous Pirate too. I ran around with some dangerous people...I guess you could say I was quite dangerous myself," he says with a wink. A doubtful expression appears across Lucy's face, "Oh yeah? What crew where you with? The Geriatric Pirates?" and she starts laughing, finding her bad joke, very funny. 

The old man smiles and his brown eyes brighten, "Have you ever heard of the Awesome Sauce...?"

"SHUT UP OLD MAN!!!" a guard yells as he appears at the cell door, "Enough of your drunk fantasies!" Two more guards appear and they point their rifles at Lucy. They roughly grab her and drag her away. 

"Hey....hey!" she mutters frantically, "Where are you taking me?!" 

"To your execution," responds a Marine. Lucy's eyes widen, "But you're supposed to give me a trial first!!" she shouts. 

"We already did. The Judge found you guilty as charged!" As Lucy is dragged around the corner, screaming and shouting, the old man sighs inwardly and looks up at the ceiling.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2009)

*Blade Pirates/Lal*

Kent grinned in triumph, while Kaya and Jorma began whispering to each other in hushed voices. Kaya seemed to be crying.

"OhmyOdathankyou!" Lal shouted, running towards Derrick, arms outstretched to hug him. But the second before she made contact, he had popped through his portal and now stood a few feet away.

"I'd rather not..."

"Oh. Right." Lal said, blushing. 

"All right Lal, listen up." Jorma said, breaking away from his conversation with Kaya. "Your mother and I have come to a decision."

"Lal..." Kaya said softly, pulling in her daughter close. "I never had a mother or father to tell me what to do. I guess...I didn't want you to turn out like me..." Lal hugged her mom hard, silent tears leaking from her eyes.

"I'm...I'm gonna make you proud mom. Just watch me." She nodded once, her face set in determination. "Soon...people are gonna know the name Lal Marion."

"A few words of advice." Jorma said, taking his turn to hug Lal. "First of all, Derrick's right. Find a good crew. Make friends. That's the most important thing you can do. It's all that keeps you alive when you're up against a wall. Second, keep you guns, visor, and most importantly, your wits with you. You're a smart girl Lal. Use that to your advantage." He gave her one last squeeze and nodded.

"I'll provide transportation." Kent said. "say your goodbyes Lal. This will be the last time you see Newbeat Island in a while."

"Say goodbye to baby Collonello for me!" Lal shouted to her parents. They nodded, Kaya fighting hard to not break down then and there. 

"C'mon Lal." Kent said, walking onto a part of the island that had definately not been there before. "Shelly's here."


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 19, 2009)

With Grimm-

"Hehehehe..." He stood out on the deck and smirked as he looked at the sea. "What is it captain?" Dread walked over to his captains side. "It pays to practice with techniques my boy... One of my copies is near by and seems to be witnessing something rather interesting...." He grinned. "I didn't know that man had joined my rank... I should congratulate him." Grimm turned his back and began to walk to the cabin. "But first, Find me Akuma Rodgers."

With Jasmine-

She had separated herself from the males of the crew, She needed to get some fresh clothes... since she was still wearing her torn ones. "Why don't you just wear the clothes you took from that island? Duuuh..." Jasmine imitates the Crimson fists captain. "Because i don't wear dresses...." She grumbles. "Dresses are not combat effective." She nodded. "And... they make it harder to store things..." she looks down at her chest. "Tight clothes are just right for that job!" 

She nodded and walked into a clothing shop, She took a look around and came across a bunch of shirts and pants exactly like her ripped ones looked when they were new. "YAY~~~" she screamed and picked up as many in her size as she could. "I wanna get these~" she slammed them on the counter. "That'll be 30,000 beli." The woman rang the register. "What..?"

Jasmine blinked. "30 thousand." The woman answered again. Jasmines eyes blinked for a moment. "I think you meant, That'll be free~" She held up a pistol. "Right... yes... i meant free..." The woman nodded and changed the sales to $0. "Thank you." Jasmine put her clothes in a sack and walked out. "Ahh~ Shopping's so cheap here~"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 19, 2009)

*Trumpet Island...*
If there's one thing the people of Trumpet Island love its a good execution. A crowd has gathered around a tall wooden platform, made to evoke the same one used to execute Gold Roger. A pirate is pushed onto his knees and his head is lowered. 

"I DON'T REGRET NOTHIN'!!!!" he screams with awild eyed face. 

A Marine executioner with a black hood, swiftly beheads the Pirate with a vicious looking bisento, whose silver blade glints under the bright noon sun. The crowd, full of men and women of all ages, even children, hoot and holler like its a show.  

*-GULP-* 

Lucy takes a deep breath as she stands shackled in a long line of criminals, and Pirates of all types. "I'm too young and cute to die!" she moans. a Marine grabs her shoulder and pushes her up the stairs of the platform, "YOU'RE NEXT!" he growls. 

Lucy stops on the stairs, "Hey wait I want an appeal!" she responds. The Marine pushes her up the stairs, "There are no appeals for Pirates!" he responds. Lucy suddenly slams the back of her head into the Marine, causing a bone shattering crunch. The marine lands flat on his back in a daze. 

*BLAM! *

Lucy kicks him across the jaw with her heeled boot. "I've come to far to die like this!!!" she screams and bolts away at full speed. The crowd laughs and claps even louder at Lucy's display, as if its just a show. Two more Marines with rifles rush towards Lucy, but she rolls under them and sprints down the stairs. "HAHA ONCE AGAIN YOU'VE FAILED TO CATCH THE DEMON GUNSLINGER OF WEST BLUE!!" she shouts victoriously as she reaches the bottom of the stairs. 

*BABLAM!  *

A speed blur appears in front of Lucy, materializing into a tall Marine. Lucy runs straight into his chest, but it feels more like a brick wall and she lands violently on the ground. Stars explode in her vision as she tries to get up. 

"What's going on here?" the Marine asks. He reaches out towards Lucy and grabs her by the throat, lifting her high into the air with just his right hand. 

Lucy tries to kick at the Marine but she can't even reach him. "Let go of me and I'll show you!!!" she exclaims fiercely. The Marine looks at her dismissively, "I'm a Marine Captain of the Grand Line, little girl. You're not even in my league!" 

He easily carries her back up the stairs by the throat and slams her face first onto the center of the platform. *"KILL HER!!!!"* the crowd chants with bloodlust. The Marine Captain smiles at the audience and bows, "I live to please!" he shouts. He waves off the black hooded executioner, "I'll handle this one," he says calmly. 

The Captain draws a glistening katana from his belt and waves it at the crowd like a showman before pointing it at the dazed  Lucy's head. "Any last words?" he asks her. 

Lucy sticks her tongue out at him, "How's my makeup?" 

The Marine laughs and slashes at her neck. Lucy closes her eyes, wondering how it'll feel to have her head fly off of her body, if she'll still be able to see and feel things in those final seconds. 

_Sorry Annie you bitch, guess I won't be seeing you,_ she thinks to herself. 

However, one second goes by, and then two. Lucy opens her eyes, "Uh is my head separated from my neck yet?" she asks, but there is a chill silence in the place, and the crowd stands in utter slack jawed silence. 

The old man whom Lucy had shared a cell with, stands in between Lucy and the Marine captain. He easily holds back the Marine's katana blade with just his thumb and forefinger, the blade only an inch from Lucy's neck. "Now, now, Captain. We can't be treating the younger generation like this. We have to be good role models afterall." 

"OLD DUDE!!" Lucy hollers with joy. She's never been happier to see a smelly, drunk, old, bumb, then she has right now.  

The Captain grits his teeth and glares daggers at the man, *"HAWKINS!!!"* he screams.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2009)

_Hangman's Red_

Nile was taken to a large empty space with a single pew at the middle. The marines and the W.G. agents forced him to sit on the pew, then just left him there.

"Hey, what's the meaning of this? You're just going to leave me here?"


"SILENCE! YOUR JUDGEMENT HATH COME! " 

Nile almost fell off the pew. He looked around to see who it was that spoke with such a booming voice. "Who said-"

"IMPRISONMENT!"

The floor below the pew opened up, causing Nile to fall into a gigantic pit.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 19, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> *Prince*
> 
> Prince raises a curious eyebrow but Clemens can already tell what he's thinking, the vulgar fool. "He will be serving under you until further notice," she adds, and its clearly not a request.
> 
> "Well...um...excellent." Prince says, watching Arkin's intently. "That brings the total number of non fodder I have under me to...one. Baby steps prince. Baby steps." His tone is light, but Prince has much more on his mind than he's letting on. "So...Arkins." He says, toying with a pencil absently. "Let's see how good you really are." He arched an eyebrow. "I assume you _do_ have a small measure of skill, correct? You must have been noteworthy, or else Clemens wouldn't have handpicked you for the job. So, I want you to draw that freaky looking sword of yours and take a swing at my head." He grinned, propping his feet up on his desk. "go on, try it. Let's see how you do."



Clemens facepalms at Prince's challenge towards Arkins. "Honestly, Prince. He's only an Ensign. What do you think you will prove by..."

Arkins raises a curious eyebrow and smiles at Prince, "No its alright Vice Admiral Clemens," he interrupts, "I would love to test my humble skills against a man whom Garrick..." he looks back at Clemens, "How did you put it in your stories? Grinded his face in with his boot heel? 

Arkins fingers the hilt of his ebony bladed Nodacchi blade while looking at Prince. Feeling the bloodlust build up inside him, an emotion which he needs to cage like a wild beast so very often, Arkins channels it and molds it into a weapon. 

"How did it feel to get your face mashed into the floor by Garrick's boot heel, with all due respect of course sir?" he asks Prince, before suddenly moving in a burst of speed at the Marine Commander. 

"Don't say I didn't warn you," Clemens mutters at Arkins. 

Arkins somersaults over Prince's desk and in one fluid motion slashes at the jugular vein of the man's neck. A one hit kill shot for sure if it lands successfully.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 20, 2009)

_South Blue, ??? Island_

Tsao and Paegun arrived at the harbor of the island they saw from the ocean where a large crowd of people were gathered.

"Look it's a noble."

"He's so handsome."

"Have my babies!"

"Who's the guy in the suit?"

"Probably a Government Agent."

The duo formed sweatdrops on their heads, "Umm.....what island is this?"

"You're on Babo Island, we're so happy you can be here Mr. Nobleman."

_South Blue, Babo Island_

Paegun and Tsao looked at each other and facepalmed, "Okay, anyway we're just here for supplies then we'll be on our way."

A little boy walked up to Paegun, "If you're a Government Agent then you must be really strong.  Maybe this guy can get rid of the bandits."

"Say what?"

Paegun grabbed Tsao and turned their backs to the crowd, "So they think you're a Nobleman."

"And they think you're a Government Agent, and they also want you to get rid of some Bandits."

A small group of men arrive at the harbor all carrying weapons, "What's all this then?"

*"It's the Bandits!  Run!"*

Paegun and Tsao turn around to face the group of about ten bandits, "Who the hell are you guys?"

"They're both dressed really spiffy, I don't like it."

"I heard the townspeople talking, they say the guy with the spear is a Nobleman.  We should take him to the boss and hold him for ransom, he must fetch a lot, we just have to get rid of the retarded suit."

"HUH?!?!"

Paegun started to walk towards the group when Tsao stopped him, "I wanna deal with these guys."

"Fine.  I'll just watch, Captain."

The bandits examined Tsao and Paegun again, "You're Pirates?"

Tsao readied his spear, "I'm Tsao of the Tsao Brigade.  Remember the name because I'm gonna kick your asses!"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 20, 2009)

*Marc Vs Victor*

"The fucking marines may be stupid enough to think I am a bumbling fool" Marc said removing his dual giant scabbards from his back. "But your power is not a secret, and I fucking hate to tell you" Marc said darkly, "but if you touch these tattoos of mine I won't let you live" Marc finished simply. An army of darkness burst forth from the cards in Victor's hand. "Scatter" Marc said waving the scabbards. Countless katana launched into the air and rained down lodging any and everywhere in the vicinity.

Suddenly yellow caution tape burst forth intwining themselves around the outer swords creating a make shift cage. All along the length of the tape were the words "GET FUCKED." "Desaparezca" Marc whispers vanishing from sight. Suddenly there is a blinding flash of movement and all of the creatures burst into ink, slaughtered. Victor stands there with a sick grin on his face. "Well this is going to be interesting" Victor says.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 20, 2009)

~ Victor Vs. Marc ~ 

That same twisted grin was stale frozen across Victor?s face as the paint that flooded the floor bubbled and oozed as it sloshed around into several swirling vortexes. From the left and right of Marc several tendril like appendages fire out. But he was a bit to perceptive as he dodges back from the blows. At the last moment however  the tendrils split and fire small needle like projectiles like a shower in Marc?s direction. Marc?s eyes widen just a bit as he moves faster and avoids the attack. Small cuts appear in his pants as the sound of the projectiles slamming into a numerous number of the swords that littered the battle field. That strange smile Victor wore grew wider as he snapped his fingers. The paint that had landed on the Katana grew darker in color and flowed down the length of the blades. Spikes grew from the weapons in all directions. And each tip spun to life with tendril like blades. 

Victor then again snaps his fingers as he brings his free hand to rest on the hilt of the large Katana that he had gotten form the Marine on Cristo.  The swirling vortexes sloshed around as they rose skyward from the center of their mass. Soon human bodies start to take shape. A group of gurgled laughter can be heard as the formless masses gain very human like aspects.  A moment later the three black masses shatter revealing very familiar faces.  The one in the middle looked eerily similar to Pieter Smirnov, the one to his left took the form Fire and the one to the paint copies right took the form of Marc?s wife, Tetra.  ? ?Family? is the most important thing right?? Victor says from behind the clones.  ?So lets see if you can cut down the likenesses of your own then. They act, sound and fight like the real deal. Although they are roughly a third of the actual strength of your crew. I think that thee on one might balance the odds.? Victor says coldly as he shuffled the blank cards in his left hand.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 20, 2009)

A lone man stands on a small boat. "This wasn't the brightest of ideas," Albert muttered to himself. It had occurred to him that should his target appear, he may very well fall into the sea during the resultant battle if he wasn't quick enough. He was actually pretty close to the shore as well. The problem was that he was currently trying to hunt the supposedly greatest Seaking to ever live in the North Blue, the so-called 'Jormungandr'. He was confident in his own capabilities, but Devil Fruit users were no use in the water. If he could help it, he would have just sniped it from land, but according to the people on the island it only ever appeared when it felt a presence on the sea, and nobdy dared to risk getting attacked by it, so Albert had to draw its attention himself.

He eyed the murky waves in slight apprehension. The townspeople had warned him that it struck without warning, in spite of its massive size. He grasped an oar nervously in his right hand. Once the Seaking appeared, it would stay for awhile. The battle plan was therefore to lure it out and then row his way back to shore as fast as he-

_Splash._

It was way beyond what he had ever imagined. He was...as big as its eyes, if his judgement was anything to go. Jormungandr was a great sea serpent, known for its venom and acid spit, and it was right before his very eyes, towering over his little boat like a skyscraper. Albert frantically begun rowing back to shore. Out of the corner of his eye, he saw the head of the sea serpent dart to follow his little vessel. He reflexively turned his right arm and both shoulders into a prism.

"Explosive Purple!"

The left shoulder converted the incoming rays of sunlight into violet rays that were emitted from the right shoulder. The beam of light hit the beast square in the face and halted his movement for a short moment. This was enough for Albert to reach shore, and safety. He turned to look back at the rearing Seaking. It had been barely hurt by the blast, probably because of its thick hide. The prismman stole a glance behind him but it was as he expected - nobody in sight. No help from the islanders, then.

"Now what?" he asked himself as the beast spat out a blast of green venom at him.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 20, 2009)

Tsao took out his spear and made a heroic pose. "Sidekick! I'll take the ones at the right, left and center! You take..." He scans the bandits, and notices a fat racoon sitting behind them. "...the freaky cat!"

Paegun raised an eyebrow. He didn't notice that racoon a while ago."Wait, Tsa-" 

Unfortunately Tsao had already attacked. He jumped above the bandits and landed on one of them. He then spun around his spear, cutting up every bandit around him. 

"Take this evildoers!" Tsao pierced through the arm of one of the bandits and threw him into the air, landing on a boulder. Another bandit was pierced when he tried to draw his gun. Another one was kicked to the throat when he tried to jump Tsao.

When the last bandit recieved a crushing kick from Tsao, the racoon jumped over Tsao and turned into a gigantic semi-humanoid form. He landed on top of Tsao, pinning him on the ground and baring his fangs at him. With his right leg he kicked Tsao's spear away.

"Zoan!?" Paegun yelled, surprised.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 20, 2009)

With Albert-

"NNNNNNGYYAAA~~~~" a barrel flies from no where and blocks the acid spit from landing on the poor unsuspecting fool that tried to harm the seaking. "Fufufufufu.... a man having to be saved by a woman." Jasmine stood on top of a building, her clothes finally repaired and a lit cigarette hanging from her mouth. "How pathetic you are." She smirked, Though in her head... "WOOO~~~ I'M FREAKIN AWESOME!!!!" She screams and jumps for joy on the inside. Would ruin her cool image if she did it on the outside.....

A few minutes earlier-

"Free clothes~ Free Food~ This place is awesome." Jasmine smiles as she takes a bite from a giant bird leg. "Yup, Being a pirate, That's the good life." She nodded. Though, it wasn't long before she took notice that the towns people had vanished. "Huh? What the hell?" Jasmine looked around, no one to  be seen. "Odd.... Did i scare them that much?" She rubbed her chin and looked out at the port, a long boat frantically trying to get back to shore while being chased by a seaking.. "Alright... it's my time to shine...." 

The Female Rodgers took off with her two sacks of clothing and food, making way for the town. She found a large building with a ladder and some barrels beside it. "PERFECT!" she dropped her clothes and food on one side, then threw a barrel up onto the roof. Quickly climbing upward she waiting for the best moment to strike the beast with a barrel. However, It shot acid at the guy who was running... "EVEN BETTER~~" Jasmine grinned. "Now.. he will be forever indebted to me...." Her grin turned dark and sinister. "Free slave....."


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 20, 2009)

*With Dreyri and the fleeing High Queen Pirates
*
Dreyri looked around at all the creatures and began to laugh

"_Seriously?_" he asked
"_This is a joke_" Dreyri said
"_I wish I could have some fun but I have other things to do_"

He pulled Moongarm free from the ground and flicked the blade with his gauntleted hand. The sword ignited and lit his entire body on fire, the red flame flared as Dreyri spun on the spot a large tornado of red flame flew forward and engulfed all of the creatures. They were thrown into the air and splattered black goo all over. Dreyri looked around for his prey and screamed

"_FUCK ME, FUCK THIS SHIT_" He said as he slammed his sword into it's scabbard
"_I'm going to fucking kill whoever sent that shit here_"

He began to make his way back to the bar

_Meanwhile back at the bar _

"Family is the most important thing right?" Victor says from behind the clones. 
"So lets see if you can cut down the likenesses of your own then. They act, sound and fight like the real deal. Although they are roughly a third of the actual strength of your crew. I think that thee on one might balance the odds." Victor says coldly as he shuffled the blank cards in his left hand. 

The there was suddenly a hole in the head and heart of each of the clones. Everyone watched on as they turned into puddles.

"Simo what the fuck have I told you about shooting things I am going to kill"
"I'm going to rip those fucking wings off your back"
"I know you can fucking hear me you damm fairy" Marc bellowed


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 20, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Arkins fingers the hilt of his ebony bladed Nodacchi blade while looking at Prince. Feeling the bloodlust build up inside him, an emotion which he needs to cage like a wild beast so very often, Arkins channels it and molds it into a weapon.
> 
> "How did it feel to get your face mashed into the floor by Garrick's boot heel, with all due respect of course sir?" he asks Prince, before suddenly moving in a burst of speed at the Marine Commander.
> 
> ...



"Terrible, actually." Prince said, grinning slightly. "The bottom of his show always tasted like cigars and failure.

Arkins growled and whipped his blade at Prince's head. The sword sliced cleanly through Prince's head, but the commander seemed unharmed. He grinned, waved, and vanished.

"Oh, looks like I'm over here." Prince said, now standing behind the two. "Better luck next time, eh Arkins? Pity though. V always knew which one was the real me."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 20, 2009)

Haji island, Grand Line

It was a small island with little to offer, it location in the middle of the Calm Belt only made it less attractive for travelers or traders to travel to the island.But if one could take care of oneself and you wishes to isolate yourself.Then you were at the perfect location.
There were plenty of trees and graslands found on the island, and there stood a shack hidden away between the treelife.A little away from it was a pond filled with brightly colored Koi who's size were comparable to a fully grown pig.But what probably stood out most were large curved spikes that extended from their dorsal fin.

It was well in the afternoon, and after an audible burp a darkhaired figure stepped out of the treeline that hid his shack, he was staggering.Still groggy from his sleep and the bottle of scotch he used to brush his teeth didn't help to improve the state he was in.

First a pre-meal cigarette, lighting it with access to only hand was something he still hadn't gotten used to.To think that making that little improvised windscreen out of your hand could make such a difference, these days on a bad day it could take ages for him to get a good flame.But today was one with a calm wind.When lit, he headed over to pond.Next to it a fishing rod was positioned, a large and heavily reinforced one for that.

And one might wonder why there was a need for such a rod, or even one at all, when you could just reach out and grab those Koi with your bare hands if the need arose, it certainly would take much less time.
But the Koi weren't supposed to serve as a meal, at least not for the fisherman.No, after attaching some old bread to the hook and letting it dangle in the pond he hooked a Koi and then walked a little away from the pond and faced the other direction, facing the ocean.

The Koi was struggling but was no match against the fisherman and his special fishing rod and out of the blue the man gave the fishingrod an incredibly tug that sent the shocked Koi flying out towards the sea like a ballistic missile.It barely survived the impact but that was to no concern to the fisherman.As long as it still wriggled it would do, and some bleeding was even preferred.

Like always it took little time until the fisherman's actual meal showed up, in the water a Seaking took notice of this fish, which were a highly favored snack for them.They were just a bit hard to get down, the bone spikes needed to be crushed before attempting to do so.

When the fisherman felt the familiar he got into action, with a single move he pulled the Seaking out of the water and threw the Seaking onto land, a large grass field that he reserved for this occasion.
The rod was dropped and drew the katana he carried.With single swipe of the blade he promptly beheaded the Seaking, he could remove his hook later.
Now it was time to cut and clean the Seaking.

The once wordclass level swordsman spent his days like this, his blade hadn't touched an opposing warrior in years now.

*Introducing Shin Yagami, formerly known as the Smokin' Samurai of the unnamed crew.*

*Bounty of 444 million Beri*Currently petitioned (By Admiral Jinzou)to be drastically lowered due to the fact he hardly poses a threat by now.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 20, 2009)

_Hangman's Red_

The pit Nile fell in wasn't very deep, much to his surprise. He got back up quickly, and as he looked around the walls were completely smooth; no ledges that can be used to jump out. There was a tunnel entrance at the other side of the pit, where a faint light shone. There was no telling what was inside the tunnel. Fellow criminals? Some giant monster? 

Up above, the floor began to close. Nile had little choice but to go through the tunnel. He had little choice but to go through the tunnel. Getting back up, he took another look around to see if he can use anything. Aside from the destroyed pew and a couple of rocks, nothing. 

"You work with what you have." He picked up several pieces of wood, notably one of the pew legs and several of the shinier stones. The floor above was closed now, and aside from the tunnel light it was completely dark. 

Sitting down next to the tunnel Nile began to work. He extended his arm, where several of the tools he used while in the ship came were strapped to an internal tool belt.  Taking out the screwdriver and a miniature saw, he began to work on the pieces of wood.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 20, 2009)

"Hehe, well lookie here." Mordecai said as he walked over to the headless man. Kagami and Vergil followed behind him. "Looks like this bounty was worth more than we thought."

His bird flew around overhead and then landed on his shoulder.

Kagami looked down "Eww thats like gross. Can you not kill people less messy?" she said chewing gum and blowing bubbles. "But yeah, you clean the blood from it and thats a pretty cool gold statue."

Vergil looked off into the distance, "Hardly a challenge. It only took one of us to beat him. I wonder why all three of us were hired."

"Who cares? Easy days work. Just gotta turn in and collect." Mordecai grabbed the proof of the kill, hoisting the body over his shoulder.

"See? This is why I like it when Verg kills 'em. He decapitates them and a head is easier to carry than an entire body. You know how far we have to walk with that thing?" Kagami said.

Mordecai dropped the body, there was a crack as a few bones snapped. "Why don't we just use your power huh toots." He slapped Kagami's ass 

"Ow! You damned pig! Fine! Ugh I hate doing this with dead people." Kagami cut off a long strand of her hair and tied it to the man's wrist. "ew ew ew ew!" she said as she did it.

"Ok let's roll out!" Mordecai said as he picked up the golden statue. Vergil was remaining quiet but then said,

"I see why they hired all three of us." he said grabbing his sword.

"Brother!!" A huge man with golden armor ran towards the dead body from behind them. He was at least 10ft and looked like he weighed about a 1000lb. He slid onto his knees beside his brother. "I told you not to leave my side. Ah that's the 3rd brother this year! Momma ain't gonna be happy." 

The Tank looked up at Mordecai who was holding the statue. "You killed him? But he was just a newcomer to the group!"

"Listen kid, we don't want no trouble. We're just doing our job. Someone wanted him dead, paid us, and that's that. If you want us to get revenge for you, we'll happily do it...for a price." Mordecai grinned

"Mercs! You been after us since we found that Island. Well no matter what you say or do we'll never hand over the treasure." A Tank stood up and bashed his fists together

"Treasure? Island? Treasure Island??" Kagami said, "All in favour of subdueing and torturing info out of this guy say aye!"

All three said "Aye!"

"Right then, let's go to work!" Kagami said pulling up her sleeves as the big man stood tall and took out a sword and an axe.

"Better make this quick. My family's comin' and they be a lot nastier than I am" he said, almost shuddering as he nervously looked behind him. "Seeing them in action always gives me an upset tummy."

Vergil nodded. "Do not worry. This will be over in a matter of seconds." The trio charged at the Tank


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 20, 2009)

~ Victor Vs Marc ~ 

 “Oh my. It seems that the lesson hasn’t been learned yet.” Victor says as the ink puddles bubble and boil as the spin back into spiraling vortexes.  “How do you kill what has no life?” he chuckles as he pulls the large saber from it’s scabbard. Some of the ink seeped though the wooden floor of the bar and trekked down to where the gunman was standing, it pooled and started to spin out of sight.  “But distraction tactics work best when all are focused on one point.” Victor says. Almost on cue the black ink fires up from the floor boards around the man spiraling like a shield. Tendrils fire from all directions and covers the man’s guns plugging the barrels and gunking up the firing mechanisms.   “Oh, it looks as though the man you sent after the bottom feeders has given up on the task you have assigned him.” Victor says as his eyes cut to the left almost changing the subject at hand.  “How dose that make you feel Marc?” Victor says as the smile slips from his face.

As Victor took a step toward the Pirate Captain the spiraling ink again takes the form of Marc’s crewmen.

~ Outside ~   

The ink that had splattered everywhere ran down the side of the buildings as the fragments that were on the street began to run uphill to meet the rest of the ink that were collecting in two pools. As the ink collected it silently started to follow toward the man that had destroyed them. Two forms pulled themselves from the pools and they stretched their inky black hands toward the man. Their fingers bubbled and dozens of small pin like projectiles fired in rapid succession. Dreyri dodges to the left avoiding the razor sharp projectiles. The bubbling ghouls cackle as the man turns to them. A moment later they fall to puddles again as he sheaths his sword. But before he could turn to continue his way to the bar  he hears that gurgled laughter as the ink rises from the pools again.

Dreyri feels a weight around his sword as the ink he had gotten on it during the attacks latched onto the ground and started to pull down. As this happens the two ink blobs take a humanoid form. As the blackness of their form shatters two copies of Marc step into view each carrying his  multitude of weapons. The one on the left smiles as it tosses it’s  scabbards skywards  “Scatter” A volley of swords land around the three as the area is tapped off.   

~ With William ~

The chaos that was going on around him didn’t deter William and his task, as he reached the Golden Future he shouts to the crew.  “Get down here now!!!” On command a large board was slid into place and about a half dozen men ran down to meet their shipwright and first mate.  “Get Amerigo aboard.” William says as his glance cuts back to the city. “Where is the Captain?” one crew member ask. William’s gaze cuts back to the man whom spoke.  “ I don’t know, I’m about to go look, just get Amerigo on the ship now!” William barked as he ran back toward the city. _ I must have a death wish_ he thinks as the crew begrudgingly pull Amerigo’s large form onto the ship.

-10 minutes later-

William runs back up the plank and boards the Golden Future. “Sir, did you find the Captain?” a man ask. William’s sweat filled gaze cuts to the man.  “No, is Amerigo awake?” William replies.


----------



## Bertelsen (Nov 20, 2009)

The battle against Ateru had been won by Roy and Pachi. It seemed that all was going well so Roy decided to get a bit of shut eye where he was sleeping. Pachi was well patching up his daughter. Meanwhile it seemed that Hanako was no where to be found. Maybe she had gotten lost down below? That however was not the case and Roy soon felt a rumbling underneath him as if someone was crashing through the various levels of the ship. All of a sudden Hanako came crashing threw the floor hitting Roy sending him flying as he did flips in the air. Roy stood up instantly and bared his fangs. "WHY YOU LITTLE! Who did it! Who hit me while I was down?!" 

Roy looked up to see Hanako forming a giant hammer with one of her arms. His arms fell to his side limp and his voice squeaked as his right eye began to twitch slightly. "This girl's come to kill me." "SCOPE SCOPE WARHAMMER!" Hakano roared as she slammed into the ship probably completely destroying whoever was in its path. Aftwerwards she landed on the deck unconcious. 

"ROY WE HAVE TO GET OFF THE SHIP!" Pachi shouted out at Roy. Alright alright i'll get little miss devil fruit chastity belt outa here you save Yuri. It looks like were near an island. Think you can swim that far old man? Pachi nodded and grabbed Yuri while Roy picked up Hanako. "Hup. Up you go uhh. You know I never got her name. Hanako hungry...I want 100 cheesburgers...and 50 chocolate shakes." Hanako mumbled out while she dreamed about food. 

"Well that solves that mystery. The four jumped into the ocean and began to swim away hoping to never have to meet that prick Ateru again. Being tired from their fights it took a great deal longer to get to the island than anticipated. To make matters worse it was raining and this wasn't just a light drizzle it was totally pouring. Roy pulled Hanako up onto shore where she was out of danger of drowing. She was sleeping like nothing ever had she even had a bubble coming out of her nose.

Roy simply crawled up on the beach on his knees and started to shout at the sky. "WHY?! Why do I have such bad luck?! First I get attacked by pirates and now i'm on an island where it's pouring! Why couldn't it of been the sunshine bikini island?!" Roy looked around to see that now one was listening. Hanako was still passed out and Pachi and Yuri seemed to fall asleep from being so tired. It was then that Roy realized he was tired as well and fell over. "Bikini Island..." He mumbled as he drifted off into dreamland.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 20, 2009)

_En Route to Marieoja_

Rek sipped his tea quietly on board a large trading vessel en route to Saboady. As usual he got himself a private room, paying extra to be able to have the ship's crew serve him his meals. He could've just used rank on them, but Oressa did say they needed to help the economy.

"Ah, I wonder how my little girl and Jun are doing?" He thought while placing some jam on his bread. "Probably being an angel like always."

_Marieoja, Rek's house_

The Du Mortis family lived at a much humbler home than their ancestors did. While Oressa got the family mansion Rek moved to a 4-story house near the harbor. It was surprisingly fortified for a house its size, but Jun insisted on keeping the house as well-protected as possible from potential enemies.

That didn't include their 'little girl'.

Please get away from the cannon! A bruised maid pleaded. Her uniform was singed beyond recognition, and her face looked like it took one bullet too many. Milady has allowed me to use force on you if- A cannonball to the face struck the maid and sent her flying out of the house. 

An auburn-haired little girl in a purple dress sat atop a cannon aimed out of the Du Mortis house's 3rd floor, on a balcony to be precise even though it was walled up enough to resemble a bunker. She blew a raspberry at the maid and disappeared, presumably to reload the cannon. 

The maid got up in the middle of the street, the people barely noticing what was happening. 

"Young lady, this has gone far enough!" She rolls up what's left of her sleeves and runs towards the house gates, only to have an array of spikes jut up from under the street, nearly impaling her. "How the hell did she get into the security room?" She thought while catching her breath. The maid tried to stand up, but was hit with a flaming rag from the second floor. 

"Eloise, why are you outside the house and on fire?" A voice asked behind her.

The maid cringed. Slowly she turned around, to see a tall woman in a suit holding a spear in her hand. Her auburn hair was fixed in a bun, and she had a mildly amused look on her face.

"Mi-mi-milady Jun." The maid would've fainted in relief if she wasn't on fire.  

"Calm down." Jun spinned her spear, blowing the flames away. 

At that moment Rek's daughter appeared, running out of the house and jumping into Jun's arms. 

"Mama! Did you bring me bombs from work?" She asled eagerly.

Jun giggled, and lifted her daughter up. "No Nicollette, I did not. Perhaps you will recieve some as a gift for your birthday." 

"Yay! Papa's coming home, right?" 

Jun nodded. "Indeed he shall. Perhaps your Pirate uncles and aunts will come to."

Nicollette laughed.  "Ahahahahah! I hope Auntie Annie shoots Papa. Seeing Papa get shot is funny."

"You should see mama attempt to decapitate papa." Jun said, smiling. 

"Is that a euffiemisem mama?" Collette asked, confused. "Eloise says that you say that when you and papa have your special time."

The maid had just gotten the strength to get up when she felt murderous eyes looking upon her. Jun was looking peeved, and from the way her right hand twitched Eloise knew that she was in for a scolding. If she were lucky.

"No my daughter, it isn't. That's just a joke Eloise said." She gives her the stare again, before smiling pleasantly at her daughter . "Now let's go inside." As Jun walked into the family house with her daughter in her arms, the little girl smirked as she looked at Eloise. She then blew another raspberry, and another flaming piece of cloth at the maid.

Yes indeed, an angel.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 20, 2009)

*With Albert and Jasmine*

Albert looks at his savior but before he gets a chance to say anything Derrick and Jace arrive, both carrying supplies, "Oh look, she got us a free slave," Derrick points out.

Albert turns towards him with a shocked look on his face but once again he is cut off before he can say anything, "Got _us_ a free slave? No, I got me a free slave," she says with her arms crossed, "And stop ruining my epic moment!"

Jace has already approached the man, "Hey there, I'm Jace, I'll be your captain," he says firmly.

"What the hell!" Derrick says pushing him out of the way, "_I'll_ be your captain, names Derrick Crimson."

*With the Storm Chasers...*

Tyson has returned to his normal point and stands triumphantly on the ship, which is half destroyed and covered in beaten pirates. The crew just watches, jaws dropped, "Well that takes care of that!" Tyson says, straping his massive axe over his back and heading back to the _Swift Justice_, but his axe is so large that it still grinds against the floor of the ship as he walks. 

The other soon follow, and as they return to the ship a marine appraoches Tyson, "Sir! We're going to need to repair out ship immediately," Tyson grunts, "Those bastard pirates must have done quite the number on us."

"Uh, actually sir, most of the damage was done by you..." they take a closer look at the ship and spot several holes in it, some from Tyson's take off leap from the ship but most from the pirates that he had thrown and smacked into the side of the ship.

"Cycycycycycycy!" he bursts out into laughter, "I guess I got a little too excited this time!" he says, continuing to laugh, "Yessir...There's a station near here where we can hopefully get repaired, though it is best known for it's work in technology I'm sure they'll be able to fix us up," Tyson nods, "Alright then, well get us there already would ya!" he shouts jokingly, but it still frightens the fodder.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 20, 2009)

*Marc Vs Victor*

Marc looks at the copies of his nakama with a blank expression. "Such things are useless against me" Marc said simply. "Do you think you are the first fuck stick to try such a thing in all these years?" "Don't fucking insult me" Marc said disappearing. Marc appeared in the center of the copies and they all immediately began to bear down on him. "Empuje Oscuro" Marc said casually as an omnidirectional blast wrecks the clones and the remains of the building. Victor smiles as the ink begins to swirl again.

"I grow tired of your antics" Marc said uninterested in Victor's power. "SIT DOWN AND DON'T FUCKING INSULT ME" Marc suddenly shouted at Tetra who had gotten to her feet. "Do not underestimate him" Tetra said seriously, "he is a shichibukai after all." "Who the fuck do you think I am?" Marc said turning back to Victor. "Agujero oscuro" Marc said pointing at the swirling masses of ink. I miniscule black orb shot from his index finger and hovered near the ink. "Leave us" Marc said as the ink began to be sucked into the endless black hole.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 20, 2009)

With the C.S.A.

The captains had healed up somewhat, but they all agreed that they were better of spent some more time on the island to train before heading for the open sea again.They would lay low on the island for a while, the thing was that the ship drew too much attention though and so Urahara proposed to sail the ship to a more remote and secure location and wait there until he was contacted on the Den Den Mushi.

Shin didn't quite get Urahara's training method, just after a few days of supervised training he got "homework" that mainly revolved around stamina building but Shin figured that Urahara knew what he was doing.

"So..."Val began."Meet you guys back here in a week?"

The others simply nodded and then they all went their separate ways.While they all had agreed to work together on the Cardinal for now they weren't quite friends, or liked each other even.....Well maybe a little but not more than that.Not to mention that they drew less attraction alone 

Firebrick island had so much to offer, mostly due to it's sheer size, so they all chose a different region they would travel to.They made sure to keep it to distances that they could travel in a day or two, they only had a week after all.

Shin headed West, he heard there were many immigrants employed there by the railroad company.Marshall headed South-East, rumor was that there was this ancient cult of devil worshippers there and he figured he could get some followers there.Val just headed in the last remaining direction, for no other reason that the fact it was supposedly mostly open plains in that direction. She could train to her heart's content there.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 20, 2009)

*
Trumpet Island...*
Lucy looks up in surprise as Hawkins holds back the Marine Captain's Katana blade with just his thumb and forefinger. 

"Wow you're pretty strong for an old drunk!" Lucy exclaims, only slightly impressed. She's still too young and hasn't seen enough of the world to know when she should be scared of a real monster.  

Hawkins casually pushes back the Marine Captain causing him to slide backwards on his feet. The Marine digs his heels into the oak platform, creating skid marks in the wood floor, before coming to a full stop and glaring at Hawkins. 

"Jim Hawkins the Devil Fruit stealer! What are you doing out of your cell?! We had an agreement!" he snarls at Hawkins.  

"Hawkins huh....that's your name?!" Lucy asks as she gets to her feet, she also sticks her tongue out at the Marine Captain defiantly. Hawkins slowly nods as he reaches into his tattered and beat up coat. He pulls out Lucy's Katana blade and her gunbelt and hands them to her. 

"I found these on a desk in the prison." 

"Much obliged!" Lucy responds as she wraps the leather gunbelt around her hips. 

"Leave her alone," Hawkins tells the Marine, "And I'll go back to my cell like a good boy. Okay?"

The Marine shakes his head, "No dice Hawkins, I'm going to turn you over to Marine High Command just as planned, and get my promotion," he points his Katana blade at Lucy, "And I'm still going to execute her as well!" 

Lucy grips the handle of her own Katana and steps towards the Captain, "Bring it asshole!"  In the distance the sounds of Marine reinforcements can he heard approaching. Before Lucy can take another step Hawkins places his hand in front of Lucy. "He'll kill you. I didn't bust myself out of prison just to let you die you know," he tells her with a wink. Suddenly he grabs her by the arm and moves in a blur towards the Marine Captain. 

"AAAAH LET GO!!!" screams Lucy as the world moves in a blur around her. Hawkins slams his boot heel straight into the Marine Captain's midsection and blasts him into a bank across the street. he takes a running leap off the platform and in one smooth movement races past the line of prisoners and shatters their shackles, before he speeds away out of the town. The prisoners all howl in triumph before turning their attention onto the blood lusted crowd, who scatter in fear. 

Hawkins slows down just outside the city limits and drops to one knee, panting heavily. Meanwhile Lucy stumbles around like a drunken sailor, her eyes spinning as the world twists and turns around her. Hawkins coughs up blood suddenly and Lucy looks at him in concern. "Huh?! Hey you alright?" she asks him.  

Hawkins wipes the blood from his mouth with his sleeve and shakes his head. His face looks very pale and he suddenly seems even older then he looked a second ago. "My body, it's breaking down. I overdid it...again," he mutters. "I'm dying."  he adds almost as afterthought and in a low voice. 

Lucy helps him up to his feet, "But you just totally demolished that Marine. How could you be dying?!"

Hawkins takes a deep breath and seems to center himself, "Well...for one thing I'm only 36," he looks at Lucy with his bright brown eyes, "Do I look 36 to you?"

Lucy shakes her head, "Holy crap! You're 36?!" and even though 36 seems old by Lucy's standards, this guy looks way worse, "You look like you're a hundred actually!" 

Hawkins laughs, then clutches his stomach in pain, "Thanks for being so honest!"  The sounds of dogs barking and men shouting drifts over the horizon, causing them both to crane their heads back towards town. 

"C'mon let's bounce! There's a small cove about a click from here where I stashed my boat!" Lucy proclaims as she helps Hawkins move.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 20, 2009)

-With Attila and Sum-
Why are they going to this island? Sum Ergo 
There could be any number of reasons, Attila explained, They may want control over this island. It's possible they may be looking for you, Attila rubbed his chin, Either way, that ship is our ticket out of here so we'll need to steal it.

-Later-
The two went back to the center of town. They wanted the marines to see what they had done. It was a mind game. Sum cleaned his sledge while Attila sat in the throne that once belonged to the lead hunter.
In the distance they could see a crowd of around 30 people approaching. Attila scanned them to see who they were. 28 fodder and 2 captains.
Sum, do the names Willy Rox or Zed Franks mean anything to you?
Yes, Sum replied, I have trained with Willy Rox before. He's always beaten me. I do not know who Zed Franks is.

The marines were very close now. They didn't even ask questions. They knew the pile of gore was their doing. The 28 fodder ducked and took aim.
Get behind me Sum, Attila ordered, No matter how much they fire, bullets will never penetrate my skin,

The pair walked closer and closer until they were ready to kick the fodder's asses. Sum rushed in but was blocked by Willy Rox.
"Marine! What are you doing here?" He asked, "Return to your island and everything will be forgiven,"

Attila had better luck. He took out four fodder before Zed Franks got in his way.
You dare get in my way!? I'll be damned if there is a captain in the East Blue who can defeat me! Zed Frank didn't say anything. He just drew his sword.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 20, 2009)

*A Dangerous Beauty*

A small, yet elegant looking hut resides on the outskirts of a town that emitted the sounds of danger and chaos. Planted on the top of the hut were the words "Heaven on Earth". There was an extensive line of people lined up outside of the hut apparently awaiting their turn to enter the place. Blue dust and sparkles emitted from the hut as waiting customers tried their best to catch them. Each person that left out of the hut, be it male or female, had a look of pure satisfaction on their face. They appeared as if they have been taken from this earth and placed on a drifting cloud in heaven. This is why a long line was out side of this hut.

Inside the hut, a woman with long black hair, a short blue kimono with a sash around it, high-heel shoes, flawless skin, expertly polished nails and toenails, dazzling blue eyes and the aura of a diva stood over a massage table with male customer laid across it. The masseuse carefully massaged the customer and with every touch blue dust and sparkles emitted from that area. The customer appeared to be having the time of his life as the masseuse worked her magic.

"Time up. I hope you enjoyed your massage from the greatest hands in all the sees, darling." The beautiful masseuse said with a smile. The customer bowed and paid his dues. "~~Yes~~ Thank you soooooo much Mistress Ursla~~" The customer said as he departed out of the hut. The masseuse carefully counted her money and smiled once again, her blue lipstick enhancing her appearance. A text box appeared to properly introduce the woman.

*Mistress Ursla Tizzo
Head Masseuse/Bounty Hunter*​
Outside of the hut every single waiting customer looked up towards the sky in fascination. What they were fascinated by is left to be determined. Meanwhile, Mistress Ursla was inside counting up a stack of cash that she had already made in the day. Suddenly, something came crashing through the roof of her massage parlor. 

As the dust cleared, a teenage girl came into view. Mistress Ursla looked upon her in bewilderment.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 20, 2009)

-Attila vs. Zed Franks and 24 fodder with guns-
As soon as Zed unsheathed his sword, he attacked Attila extremely fast with a vertical slash aimed at his midline. Attila even with all of his nimbleness couldn't dodge it entirely. A good chunk of meat fell off of his right arm.
Attila felt it with his left hand and felt two emotions. The first one was anger. The second following the initial anger was a calmness. Anger was what got his strength hypnotized away which made him end up here anyways.
"Fire at the wound!" Zed yelled to his marines. Attila's eyes widened. Most of them weren't accurate to hit the wound. However most of them didn't include all of them. Two bullets hit it directly. It was painful for Attila. Never once had he been shot with any effect.
Zed went for a stab to Attila's heart. Attila caught the sword and jerked it from his hands.
"No," Zed said, very lightly.
Yes! Attila said in response. He grabbed Zed, lifted him over his head, then fell down and landed on him. It almost crushed him to death. Attila stod and kicked his chest in. That was one dead, I'd hate to be one of the two that shot me right now, Attila said to the fodder marines.
They all get scared and took off running. It was a vein action. Attila ran after them one by one and slaughtered them as soon as he caught up to them.
I hate this trash in the East Blue.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 21, 2009)

*Trumpet Island...*
Hawkins stumbles to the ground as he and Lucy make their escape to the coastline. "Just leave me. I'm slowing you down," Hawkins tells her weakly as the sounds of their Marine pursuers grows ever closer. 

"No way!" Lucy responds, "I owe you for saving my bacon back there. Now get your ass up!" She tries to pull Hawkins up but its as if his body has no strength and won't respond. 
 
"What the hell's wrong with you anyway?!" she asks him. 

Hawkins lays back against the ground, trying to get his breath back. "My devil fruit power, it's causing my body to fail. That's why I look like...this," he says, referring to his advanced age. 

"I've never heard of that before," Lucy responds questioningly. She's only met a few Devil Fruit users in her journey so far but she never met one who's own Devil Fruit was killing him.

Hawkins nods weakly, "My devil fruit ability gave me a great power....but it came with a price. It's an unnatural power that's not meant to exist in this world. Now its eating my body out from the inside." Hawkins grins in a macabre fashion, "I guess you could say it wants me to pay up for all those years I took it for granted."  Lucy frowns slightly at the sick man, "How long do you have?" 

Hawkins shrugs, "Not sure, could be a week, a month, maybe even a year, but I can feel it getting closer and closer." The sounds of Marines approaching becomes louder now. Lucy raises her head and sees dust being kicked up over the horizon.

"Well I'm not leaving you!" she declares and suddenly grabs up Hawkins and hefts him over her shoulders in a fireman's carry. Lucy breaks out into a jog, huffing and puffing as she moves with Hawkins added weight. "You really need to lay off the donuts mister!" she groans.  

"They're going to catch you just leave me!" he demands. Hawkins cranes his neck and can already see a Marine cavalry far in the distance, soon they'll be in firing range. Lucy shakes her head as beads of sweat roll down her brow, "Heh no one's going to catch me mister. I've got an appointment with a certain gunslinging bitch by the name of Annie, and I won't miss it!" 

Hawkins eyes brighten as Lucy mentions Annie, "Annie?! Oh you mean the Queen of Gunslingers?" he asks her. Lucy inclines her head towards him, "Yeah...you know her?" 

Hawkins laughs, "Know her? Hell I tortured her!" he responds. Lucy narrows her eyes at him at the sudden change in his voice, one of mischief. Hawkins quickly clears his throat, "Don't worry, I was a different person back then. I've changed...I blame it on Darvers influence really," he assures her. 

"Darver?! The Shichibukai?!" Lucy stammers. _Geez this guy knows everyone_ she thinks, _he better not say he knows Monkey D. Luffy! _

"Long story," Hawkins mumbles. 

Suddenly Lucy skids to a halt and almost loses her balance.

"What is it?" Hawkins asks. 

"Crap!" Lucy exclaims as she stands right at the edge of a cliff leading straight towards jagged rocks and pounding waves at the bottom. Suddenly gunshots ring out and bullets whiz past their heads. In the distance Marine snipers take aim as they approach on horseback. 

"DON'T KILL HAWKINS BUT YOU CAN KILL THE GIRL!!" the Marine Captains voice calls out. He rides atop a black stallion and draws his katana from his belt.  

Lucy gently let's Hawkins down on the ground and grimly draws her left silver revolver, and then draws her Katana sword from her back, its blade glitters under the noon sky. "Live or die?" she mumbles. 

"What?" Hawkins asks her. 

Lucy shrugs, "It's just something I like to say when my back is against the wall,"  she responds and then takes aim at the Marines.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 21, 2009)

*On the Golden Future...*

Slowly the swirling darkness and vile visions of death faded from Amerigo's view. 

"Argh. And so the demons had their way with ye... pleasant nightmares, I hope?"

How Bilbor knew that Amerigo just woke up no one could say. 

With a groan and a headache that fought like a hangover the First Mate sat up and looked around in a daze. After a few moments he realized where he was. He jolted to his feet (almost doubling over in the process) and clumsily ran to the deck door that led to the lower rooms. He didn't know how he escaped The Crimson Blade but now was not to time to dwell on it.

"BURN THE WOODLAND CREATURES NOW AND ACTIVATE THE ROCKET SYSTEM!!!" 

Amerigo's call from the deck reached all the way down to the engine room where a huge man in a leather apron sat in a room red with brimstone and noise-blasting machinery. 

"BUT YOU CAN'T JUST THROW THEM IN AND ACTIVATE THE ROCKETS ALL AT ONCE! THE SUDDEN PROPULSION CAN DAMAGE THE SHIP!" 

The engineer called back. 

*"BURN THEM ALL NOW!!!"*

Amerigo was in no mood to argue. The engineer wasn't sure what was going up there but it sounded urgent. He begrudgingly dipped a large black shovel in a basket full of chipmunks and bunnies. When he lifted it out of the basket it was full of the furry critters. One chipmunk with a gimpy leg and the cutest eyes chirped at the engineer. 

"I'm gonna miss you the most, Chester!" 

The engineer's eyes gushed out tears as he dipped the shovel in a flaming furnace.  

The entire ship rumbled and rattled fiercely as a compartment just below the stern opened up to reveal 100's of steel exhaust pipes all bunched together. 

"STRAP YOURSELVES TO SOMETHING SOLID IF YOU WANT TO LIVE!"

The low hum proceeded and grew louder as the rumors of flames began to spark in each exhaust pipe. 

"BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!! HANG ON TO YER BLOOMERS, LADIES! *HELL AWAITS!!!!!*"

And then the flames grew into a collective tale of hot red and shot The Golden Future off into the sea with a force that ripped the docks to shreds. Bilbor's cheeks were sucked to the back of his head and puffed up like balloons from the insane rush of wind. For a few blinding moments the vessel was actually flying above sea level.

----------------- 

And so the Golden Future drifted on in the relatively calm waters beneath a golden sun. The Rocket System held out with minimal damage to the Golden Future. One nightmare was over. Another was beginning.

Amerigo paced back and forth as he began to panic in his own calm and collected way. The captain was gone. 

"Explain to me everything that you remember happening again, Shipwright, and for all of our sakes be detailed!"

This was the third time the First Mate asked William to recount what happened on Edmund's Hill.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 21, 2009)

*Trumpet Island...*
*BANG! BANG! BANG!*

Bullets whiz by Lucy's head as she snap rolls in front of Hawkins. "Stay behind me!" she yells at him while returning fire with her left revolver. As she presses the trigger the world seems to go into slow motion from her perspective, and that familiar almost comfortable sense of tunnel vision filters over her minds eye. 

"No you need to stand behind me! You're the one they want to kill remember!?" Hawkins responds as he tries to get to his feet, but not even getting up past one knee.

Lucy ignores him. _Pfft! use an old man as a human shield?_ she thinks..._never!_ Lucy fires away with the silver revolver in her left hand, a custom six shooter. In her right hand she holds her glittering Katana blade. 

*BANG! *

She shoots out the horse from under a Marine cavalryman, causing him to fall to the ground. 

*BANG! *

She shoots another Marine in the shoulder, blasting him backwards off his horse. 

Each shot targets a non lethal spot every time. "Eat your heart out Annie the Kid!" she exclaims. 

*BANG!*

"DAMMIT!" Lucy snarls in pain as a bullet rips into her left shoulder, going straight through. "You think you're bulletproof or something?!" Hawkins hollers at her. 

"I don't need to be!" Lucy retorts as she reaches into her gunbelt and inserts a small cartridge into her six shooter. The gunslinger takes aim and fires straight towards the incoming Marines. "Close your eyes!" she yells at Hawkins.  

*"FIRECRACKER BARRAGE!"*

The cartridge shoots out of the barrel of her gun and as it reaches the marines it suddenly breaks apart into hundreds of tiny sparks that explode with white hot intensity. Anyone caught looking at the light, is instantly blinded. All the horses bearing the Marines snort and whine in pain, and they kick up into the air, dropping their riders onto the ground. 

"Let's bounce!" Lucy yells, grabbing the ailing Hawkins by the shoulder and pulling him along. Blood begins to seep out of her left shoulder wound, but she ignores the pain and soldiers on. Though she may have only ten minutes at most before it bleeds out she thinks. 

As they make a run for it, suddenly the Marine Captain appears in front of Lucy in a blur of speed, "Cheap parlor tricks won't work on me!" and he slashes at her head. Hawkins pushes her out of the way and the blade cuts into his right arm instead. He falls to the ground and the Marine captain kicks him in the face. 

"Careful! I need you alive!" he shouts at Hawkins. "LEAVE HIM ALONE!" Lucy exclaims as she regains her footing and charges at the Marine, slashing horizontally at his waist. He easily parries the strike but its only a feint as Lucy lets loose with a barrage of bullets, emptying her revolver, right at his face. 

The Marine ducks down in an instant and slides under the hail of bullets, appearing right under Lucy's chin and uppercutting her with the handle of his sword. *BABLAM! * Lucy lands on her back, feeling her jaw almost come unhinged. 

"Interesting fighting style you have there," the Marine laughs, "You use a gun and a blade to compliment the other...but you lack precision!" Lucy tries to reload but he slaps the pistol out of her hand and kicks away her katana. Then he grabs her by the throat and lifts her into the air. 

"Let's end this I have to deliver Hawkins to my superiors!" he announces as he casually walks towards the cliff and holds Lucy out over the edge. 

"NO!" Hawkins shouts but a squad of over a dozen Marines surrounds him in a circle and aim their rifles at him.

"This is the end of the line," The Marine Captain tells Lucy just as he is about to drop her.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 21, 2009)

With Hachi Dori-

The samurai walked through the gunslinger town. He'd already finished his classes for the day. There was nothing much to do now, He wanted to make sure the towns people could defend themselves and so far, his students were doing really well. Learning the way of the blade is more then just fighting, it's more then just learning to defend ones self. It's a means of building courage and confidence to strive forward.

"But i have my doubts this place will use that confidence." He sighed as he looked around. If there was one thing Hachi knew, it was human nature. He'd been to many towns, many islands. More than he would ever want to try to count.. He'd been there for various reasons but none of which he had liked till now.

"HACHI!!!! HACHI!!!" A man came running down the streets. "HACHI! THERE'S SOMEONE AT THE DOCK!" He screams. "I don't see how that's a call for a state of emergency." Hachi commented. "They're flying a pirate flag! come on! You gotta help us!!" Hachi sighed and followed the man to the dock, When he got there, he could see a laughing jolly Rodger with feathers in stead of bones. "Who are these punks?" Hachi wondered.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 21, 2009)

*In a calm and clear sea bathed in heavenly moonlight..*

Marc The Black Sword Gomes held the entranced Becky tight against his chest as they sailed on their seas with no fear. They stood locked in love-drenched embrace on the deck of the Golden Future. The soothing night wind swept his wild, long and extremely feminine hair. He wore an open blouse with tight buccaneer-style jerkins. 

"My beloved Becky... I am so glad I found you. You are my only treasure." 

"O, Marc..." Becky cried as she held her love tighter.

"I am also glad that you made good on your promise and sent my entire crew into a piss-stained dungeon for the rest of their lives."

Becky looked up into Marc's eyes. 

"So you don't miss them at all?"

"NOT AT ALL! You are all I need in this world... your age, chest size and other qualities that modern society sees as wrong and unlady-like do not bother me either. Rather, they enhance you. You are not the seed of Satan like that foolish slave once suggested."

O MARC!! The young captain through her head into the safety of his chest and wept for joy. 

Suddenly the Shipwright William, in full tuxedo, materialized a violin and played gently beside the lovers. Amerigo, who stood in a glass case so that his smell didn't ruin the mood, was also in a tuxedo and swooned back and forth with a microphone in hand.

*"Near, far, wherevvvveeeveer you are
I believe that the heart does go on
Once more you open the door
And you're here in my heart
And my heart will go on and on"* 

_"Who would have imagined that HogFace could sing at such a smooth tenor?"_ Becky mused. ​
And suddenly the rapid wind of the Grand Line forced her eyes opened and the young Captain screamed in shock when she realized she was soaring through the air miles above the sea!

_"It was that stupid fish monster! I don't know how but he's definitely responsible."_

*"I'LL GET YOU FOR THIS, YOU DAMNED BLOWFISH!!!! I'LL WIPE OUT YOUR ENTIRE RACCCCCCEEEE!!!!!!!"*

And with all the suddenness of waking up flying through the sky she was engulfed in darkness. 

"What now?!?!"

In a panic she tried to stand firm on what felt like a slippery membrane-like monster. The air around her was soupy and humid the fleshy floor that she stood on seemed to be moving. She felt a hot wind pull and push in a harsh rhythm. Everything was so tight and... and then it hit her! 

"SPIT ME OUT YOU FOUL BEAST!!! NO ONE EATS A TENRYUUBITO AND LIVES!!!"

Though she was in complete darkness she tore and punched at anything that felt sensitive and the monster groaned its protest. After beating at its uvula as though it was a speed bag the creature conceded and spit the young captain out of its mouth. A huge bird rushed out of her vision in a split second and so did the clouds. She was now moving too fast to see anything but she was definitely rocketing down at a dangerous pace.... rocketing down to the ocean for all she knew.... 

 In a panic she  waved her arms like a bird to try to fly back up. 

"SWALLOW ME AGAIN YOU FOUL BEAST!! DON'T LET ME DIEEEE!!!!"

But it was too late. She was falling and falling and LUCKILY crashed through a wooden structure of some sort. 


_*Trumpet Island, Heaven on Earth...*_


Her Devil Fruit softened the blow considerably, but she was still woozy and dazed when she came to her feet. People were surrounding her. She began swinging wildly in her confusion, beating back the potentially dangerous crowd. After a second her eyes focused and her head cleared. She was standing before a crowd of people (most of them floored by her mad assault) and a beautiful woman in all blue. She seemed to be the proprietor of this establishment. Considering her clothing and the number of men in her house, Becky could only think of one possible profession... 

"You!* Harlot! *Tell me where I am right now if you and your customers wish to live!"

Becky must have been some sight considering she had on only a huge t-shirt, large boots and a fine coat of bird saliva.

Before an answer could come Becky was grabbing her ears in pure torment. When she looked up so was everyone else. An ear-splitting shriek like a banshee with a megaphone washed over the land.

*"A TIGERGULL!!! A TIGERGULL!!! RUN!!!" *

The young captain thought she heard in a jumbled and muted tone. The High Queen Captain turned her eyes to the hole in the roof she just made and saw the bird clearly for the first time. It was as huge as 3 ships and it had its feathers patterned like a tiger's stripes. Subsequently, it had teeth like a tiger's as well. And it wanted revenge.  

Everyone in the hut tried their best to run but it was far too late. In one swoop the hut was torn down and in one flight passage the Tigergull swept each and everyone of them the into its open beak. 

"AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!"

Becky Managed to dig her nails into the Tigergull's taste buds and hung on to the tongue like that. The blue kimono'd harlot, who didn't seem entirely unskilled, hung on to the tongue in like-fashion. Her customers were not as fortunate. 

So for a moment the two were caught between life and death by digestion, the only light coming from the bird's open mouth, flying to God knows where. Suddenly Becky's blood boils as she turns the deepest of red. Her pupils disappear.

"IF YOU THINK CAPTAIN BECKY WILL MEET HER END BEING EATEN NEXT TO A HARLOT THEN YOU'RE SADLY MISTAKEN!!!" 


*"CODE RED!!!"* 


The Tigergull gagged as his meal suddenly became much hotter then it could handle. Steam from its own scorched tongue poured out of its mouth as it hacked the offending preteen out for the second time.

*"MAKE WAY PEASANTS!!!*

Becky shouted at what looked like a group of marines on horseback. She was jettisoning toward them like a missile... and considering how hot her Devil Fruit had made her body, she would hit ground with just as much devastation.

She hit the ground HARD, knocking down every single marine and leaving a huge imprint in the ground. She didn't know the fate of the harlot but who cared? 

Becky was able to stand to her feet after the impact but was far too tired to do anything else. Her Devil Fruit receded slightly and she was only a faint red. None of that stopped her from taunting the Tigergull who was circling the area like a vulture now. 

"You... you were warned, monster! NOW GET DOWN HERE AND LET ME FINISH WHAT YOU STARTED!!!"

She shook her fist madly to the sky.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 21, 2009)

*Trumpet Island*
Ursla was more bewildered than an Englishman in a foreign nation. It was weird enough that a bratty teenager had suddenly came crashing through the roof of her massage parlor and freighting her customers, but what was even worse is that they were just swallowed by a giant bird. Ursla held onto the tongue of the bird just as the bratty teenager had. This was most unpleasant for the mistress. Flying through the air in the mouth of a bird next to a little girl that continued to call her a harlot. Yea, that was beginning to tap dance on Ursla's last nerve.

The bratty teenager suddenly began to throw a huge tantrum and turn red hot with steam. The bird apparently couldn't handle this pressure and neither could Ursla. The huge beak of the bird suddenly opened and the bratty teenager crashed towards the ground with vengeance. Mistress Ursla opened her blue umbrella with the picture of lotus flowers across it and floated gently towards the ground, landing with much grace.

Mistress Ursla observed her surrounding for a bit. Marines, a girl being held over a cliff by a marine captain, the marine captain looking at the newly arrived with a bewildered look, Alain Hawkins. WAIT! ALAIN HAWKINS?!?! Ursla's eyes grew a bit large for a second. What was a huge bounty head like him doing in such terrible shape?

Ursla turned her head to look at Becky. "You're causing way to much trouble for me you little brat. And if I hear the word harlot come out of your mouth again, you're going to need to become one to pay for your medical bills." Ursla said stoutly. "Now, for the bounty of a lifetime, Alain Hawkins! I'll be claiming your bouty for myself today!" Ursla proclaimed.

Many marines who survived Becky's crash began to approach the Ursla, weapons in hand. A slight grin appeared across Ursla's face. *"Realiza??o encantadora!"* Ursla said as she began spinning on one foot and delivered a series of powerful kicks with the other. With each kick, blue sparkles and dust emitted from the area. Marines were sent flying through the air with looks of heavenly pleasure upon their face. "That felt so good!" "Am I in heaven?!" "I've been touched by an angel!" Were a few of the statements that were heard.

"Do not interfere with me capturing a bounty." Ursla declared. Suddenly the tigergull decided to come after Ursla and the bratty teenager on the ground. Ursla inhaled deeply and exhaled with great force, blue sparkles and dust coming from her mouth. "B?n??o de prazer!" The wind hit the bird head on and because of the windy status of the island, the dust was also spread across the island. The marine captain holding the young gunslinger was also affected.

A look of heavenly pleasure overcame the marine captain and he drops the gunslinger. Just as the girl falls, holding her by the end of her cloths was Ursla. "I'm becoming too soft." Ursla said to herself. The tigergull was still ready to fight, even though it had a look of pleasure on its face.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 21, 2009)

"I don't care who the captain is, I'm no one's slave. I thank you for saving me though -" Albert's response was cut off when the titanic serpent fired another blast of venom, which he avoided by leaping out of the way. The acidic spit sizzled on the ground and emitted strange fumes.

"Explosive Purple didn't work, and Scorching Red won't be too useful when its whole body is wet like that. The only move left to try is...

"Cutting Yellow," Albert said, firing a large beam of yellow light at Jormungandr. The sea serpent swayed to attempt to the dodge the attack, but it was not capable of moving its bulk at such speeds and did not avoid the attack completely. The high-power penetrating laser beam sliced cleanly through its thick hide and flesh, leaving a gash on the side of the Seaking's body.

"I knew it would work!" Albert exclaimed triumphantly. Unfortunately, the serpent was capable of taking much more punishment than that and was barely phased, even though it was wounded. Realizing that its venom attacks were less than effective, it opted for a more direct approach. Albert had made a mistake earlier when he thought that the serpent was slow in avoiding the attack. Technically, this was correct. The serpent couldn't move small distances quickly at all. But if it had the distance to accelerate...

Albert was able to dodge the initial threat from Jormungandr's fangs, but its head was massive and the rest of it smashed the prismman into the ground even if the fangs missed. The Seaking then reared back for a second attack, its long body stretching out from the sea.

"Ugh...Some help here, please? There's a reward for the head of this Seaking, we could split it or something..."


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 21, 2009)

_Hangman's Red_

"There, done." Nile said to himself while admiring his handiwork. It was a cube made of wood and stone, with wires connected to his left arm. "I shall name you Ruben." He said to the cube. 

With his machine done Nile walked into the tunnel. The lights within came from a sort of luminous stone attached to the ceiling, Nile presumed as there was no other way the passage was lit a faint blue unless it were some government invention. He doubted that, since the government wouldn't bother with stuff like that for a prison like this anyway. 

"I wonder why they didn't question me." Nile mused. "The government agent said I would be interrogated, yet all they did was throw me in this prison." 

He looked up above and grabbed a glowing rocky outcrop from the ceiling. More lose outcrops were found, many of which Nile took as secondary samples.The luminescent capabilities of these stones intrigued him, and he wanted to analyze them as soon as he got back to his lab.

A faint growling can be heard from the distance. It was only now that he realized he was near the exit of this tunnel. The light was getting brighter as well, and the stones up above were fading. "What manner of creature would be at the other side I wonder?" 

From his pocket he took out the cube he built, and looked at it closely. "Shall we go find out, Ruben?
" He said as he stepped into the light.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 21, 2009)

_Babo Island_

Paegun stared at the large raccoon man and detaches parts of his scythe to form a long staff and a double-sided Kusarigama, "A Zoan?!?!"

Paegun threw the double-sided Kusarigama at the Raccoon and began to dash towards him, "Get off of Tsao!!!"

The Bandit knocked the Kusarigama away as Paegun's staff made contact with the Bandit's body, "Heh, weak."

The Bandit knocked Paegun away, who landed on his back, "Gonna borrow this Tsao."

Paegun picked up Tsao's spear and held both his staff and Tsao's spear over his shoulders, they overlapped behind his back.

"Sorry Tsao, gotta try something.  Reaper Spin."

Paegun spun towards the Bandit and knocked him backwards a little bit.  Tsao got up from the ground and Paegun handed him his spear, "Here you go."

Tsao smirked, "Thanks, let's finish this guy."

The two began to charge towards the Bandit, "Hummingbird Thrust."

"Touch of Death."

The two attacks hit the Raccoon Bandit simultaneously, who got knocked into a tree.

The Bandit easily got back up and began to foam in the mouth, "Does that guy have rabies?"

"The hell is rabies?"

The scratched at the duo and ripped Paegun's suit, "Whoa."


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 21, 2009)

_With the World Pirates..._

"You're hurt, Fluck-san," Kazoko asserted with a hint of surprise, but she did not press the matter. If the Shichibukai was hurt, it was because he wanted to be. She had merely asked as she was usually the one who treated physical injuries, due to her ability to manipulate the flow of blood. 

Although Christopher pretty was assigned all the duties besides navigator and shipwright, his main contribution as a doctor was merely to use his knowledge to help, if possible. Fluck's probability manipulation powers were good enough to deal with most diseases otherwise, and Kazoko's ability to manipulate blood flow was their main form of treating physical injuries. Should a crew member ever come down seriously ill, Larissa would freeze their body and maintain its 'order' while Fluck and Christopher hightailed their ship to the nearest island to look for a doctor. In worst case scenarios, Fluck would directly teleport this person to a doctor.

"Quite, but Larissa froze the wound so you don't need to trouble yourself, Kazoko," the Shichibukai replied. The pink-haired Nihonese nodded obediently and said little else. "Speaking of which, who was that guy, Larissa?"

"Shin Yagami, believe it or not. Probably the last surviving member of the Yagami royal line of Nihon, and the legitimate heir to the throne as Emperor. We all know that Binbo had staged a coup," Larissa said. The three non-Nihonese nodded. In a crew of five with two Nihonese, information about Nihon tended to be wide-spread.

"...Shin Yagami...? Maybe I'm having a memory problem here, on account of being old and all, but -"

"Yes. That young man, the heir to the Nihonese throne, happens to have the same name as a certain someone," Larissa said, cutting Christopher off. "And it's not a common name," she added.

There was a pause as everyone considered this.

We should go see him, then," Fluck decided, tapping his chin.

----

Haji Island...

A ship made its way through the waves while Seakings ripped each other to bits. The former Smokin' Samurai watched the sea vaguely while he continued preparing the Seaking for consumption. He knew very well who was coming; he had seen this scene many times over the years.

The ship eventually arrived on this island without trouble and five figures disembarked. The former swordsman stopped his preparation and walked over to receive them.

"Cigarettes and a stock of lighters, as well as Sake and different types of food. It must get boring eating sashimi all the time, Shin," Larissa said, smiling. Each crew member was holding a bag of items.

*"Thanks,"* he muttered. He directed them to his living quarters, as usual, so that they could deposit the items and settle for some tea or the like. This happened quickly and without fuss, what with Shin not bothering to make much conversation. 

*"So what brings you guys here this time,"* he asked, when everyone was finally done with logistical matters and were all seated around a table with their beverage of choice. Fluck and his crew enjoyed coming to visit him every so often, usually to update him on his old crew or otherwise to pass him some necessities that he needed. It was one of the many activities they adopted to while away time, which they had plenty of.

Larissa took a deep breath. "Shin, how do you write your name?"

The former swordsman was startled by this sudden, unexpected question. For a moment, he wondered if this was a jibe at his intellect, but he knew this crew better than that. He rummaged around for some sort of writing material and eventually managed to produce a quill from somewhere. He scribbled a few characters which Christopher and Leon couldn't make head or tails of.

"This isn't right," Larissa said, frowning. The others turned look at her questioningly. She shook her head. "If this is really how your name is written, then it should be Shin Igami, not Shin Yagami."

There was a pause. 

*"But this was how everyone pronounced my name on Nihonto. I don't think I've ever heard something pronounce an 'I' sound or anything like that,"* he replied.

"Maybe it's a difference between dialects. Yagami-san is from Nihonto, isn't it?" Kazoko suggested.

*"But Kisuke-sensei didn't correct my name either,"* Shin argued.

A sudden ugly suspicion came to Larissa.

"That's one of the Emerald Storm, right?" Christopher asked.

"Yes. The strongest group of six warriors of Nihon, all fiercely loyal...to the Emperor," Larissa answered. She stole a quick glance at Fluck, who was now wearing a neutral expression on his face. She knew Fluck. The only time he had a neutral expression on his face was when he was trying to hide something; he must have realized as well.

Larissa collected her thoughts for a moment. If she didn't tell Shin, then he could live out his days in peace on this island. On the other hand, his pitiful existence here wasn't worth much, and Larissa felt Shin needed to know the truth - that he may well have been used as a pawn by the Nihonese.

What to do...?


----------



## Vergil (Nov 21, 2009)

The Tank had stood up and was as menacing as could be. The Trio were doing something akin to warm up stretches.

"Who wants this one?" Mordecai asked

"Lets all three do it!" Kagami chirped happily.

"You always want all three to do it. Even when we were chasing that hobo." Mordecai snapped

"Buuut Mordyyyyy...." Kagami pouted, "It's fun! and besides they hired all three of us so we might as well!"

"Hm. I would agree with Kagami on that point." Vergil said. Kagami jumped onto him and kissed him on the cheek. "Please refrain from doing that." Vergil said pushing her away

"Hmph. There are guys who would kill for that. Some girls too." Kagami sighed, "I'm beginning to wonder if you like.."

"Hey! Come on! Let's focus here." Mordecai interjected before she said something that would have Vergil confused. He was completely naive about matters of a sexual nature. "Ok so you wanna do the trio thing..."

"The Red Dawn-Pwn yo ass" Kagami exclaimed happily

"Riight. That. Ok, Lets do this." Mordecai said, pulling out the Longshot, his most trusted Sniper rifle. He jumped back causing the tank to laugh

"Hah! running ain't gonna do you no good!" The giant man shouted as he slammed the ground with his axe. The Earth they were standing on started to shake and crack

"Whoa, this guys body ain't just for show huh?" Kagami said avoiding a crack whilst trying to keep her balance. The Tank was charging towards her, "Oh goody. It''s always me." Kagami said as her lithe and nimble body evaded the oncoming rush of sword strikes. The sword whiskered past Kagami's arm, drawing blood.

"Ow! No please sir we're sorry. Stop!" she pleaded as he continued to laugh and swipe at her

Kagami was cornered to a cliff face.

"Hah! can't dodge no more bitch! You'll pay for what you did!" Tank shouted and he swung his axe down towards Kagami's head. "Uh...guys..?" she said looking around

"Mordecai! Now!" Vergil shouted as his two swords came to Kagami's rescue. Vergil stood infront of Kagami his katana and his broadsword out in an 'X' above his head. The giant sword came rushing to Vergil's left, seemingly with him unable to defend himself.

"Yeah yeah I got it." A single shot rang through the air, the bullet aiming for the Tanks's head. The sword quickly changed direction and protected the back of the Tank's head

"Hahahaha! I can deflect bullets like that all day!" he shouted at the sniper expecting him to be shocked

"Yeah, I know." Mordecai smirked.

"Huh?" The giant man left his right arm become weaker

"Hmph. That Axe may be big but the craftsmanship on it is poor. Sword breaker technique." Vergil said coolly as the Axe shattered. The block he had executed earlier had pinpointed the weak spots in the weapon

"Raaargh! See if you can dodge this!" Tank shouted and swung his sword towards Vergil, who simply sheathed his two swords. Tank once again felt his weapon carrying arm go lighter as the sword simply disappeared from his grasp.

"What?!" he spun around and saw Kagami standing on the sword that was previously in his hand.

"Hah! Like I would beg for mercy." she gave him the middle finger.

"I'll kill you!" he ran towards Kagami but stopped a metre short of her. Vergil once again resheathed his Katana having drawn it at a lightning pace. Mordecai reloaded his rifle. The Tank's limbs had been turned to ice by Mordecai's Ice rounds and then shattered by Vergil's Judgement cut.

The now paraplegic  former giant of a man writhed helplessly on the ground. Kagami stood over him.

"Now unless you want me to repeatedly smash that boulder I just spat on to your stomach, I suggest you tell me about that Treasure island." Kagami said, her foot on his chest.

"Fuck you!" he shouted. Kagami sighed and as promised a boulder smashed into his stomach and then off. It wasn't too long before he started to talk.

"'kay! I got the location! Who wants to finish him off?" Kagami said with a map that she had drawn in her hand.

"Not worth the bullet." Mordecai sneered

"Or the polish for my sword." Vergil said. Kagami sighed

"As usual I gotta do the dirty work. Still at least the last thing you'll ever see is a sexy siren like me! Night night babe, it was fun!"

"Nooo..!" the Tank shouted as the boulder crushed his head

"Okey dokey! Lets check in and collect the reward, then find a ship so we can get there!"

"Where is it?" Mordecai asked

"Place called the Badlands in North Blue." Kagami ginned


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 21, 2009)

Haji island

Shin was confused, he tolerated the visits of The World pirates due to them bringing him supplies every now and then but this time they brought more than just supplies.

He had trouble processing this, how could one life all his life without correctly knowing his last name.He may not be a genius, he was well aware of that but for someone who was raised by his birthparents under rather normal standards it seemed impossible.

The dialect reason could explain it but still, Urahara-sensei never said anything about him and unlike everyone else on Nihonto he was actually born and raised on Nihon.Why would Urahara-sensei keep such a thing from him, hell Urahara had even written his name in the Yagami manner.Urahara was much too clever to make a mistake like that, his mind was perhaps even sharper than his blade. 

"I don't get..."He thought back at his time studying under Kisuke."Kisuke's dialect was perfect, if I hadn't known he had only been on Nihonto for a couple of years I never would've known the difference."He wasn't sure about the differences in the dialects but what he did know was that Larissa's dialect was noticeably different from the dialect used on Nihonto.
"If Uraraha had mastered both dialects to such a degree, he should've known about the error."

_"Well."_Larissa began, she decided to inform him of her suspicions.Not just because she felt it was the right thing to do, if he had been used by Urahara then Shin deserved to know but also this might be just the thing he needed to get his life back on track.It was sad to see the once proud warrior in this state.

_"Word is that the Emerald Storm, Urahara Kisuke, was as clever as he was skilled."_She added._"It was him after all who orchestrated the exile of himself and his five peers to prevent ending up as Binbo's pawns."_She took a deep breath._"It could've been possible that you were a....."_She decided against referring to Shin as a pawn._"It is possible that you were part of one of his plans, that you were of better use to him as an ambitious swordsman with the name Shin Yagami."_

Shin listened to every word Larissa said, the revelation about his name before quickly sobered him up."But for what reason, what difference could those two letters make?"He asked Larissa.

It became increasingly more difficult to continue for Larissa to continue.What if her words ended up destroying what little there was left of this man.She shot a glance at Fluck, who noticed the hesitation in her expression and Fluck decided to continue from here.

"We aren't sure, keep this in mind."He began."But recently in the North Blue I ran into another Nihonese swordsman, which isn't uncommon because the nation produced many swordsman but his name was what caught our attention."He took a pause to take a breath."He introduced himself as Shin Yagami, son of the Red Sun and who was to be the heir to the Nihonese throne."

"What!?"Shin got up, his cybernetic hand clenched tightly shut.He was still reeling from this revelation when Fluck added their theory.

"Judging by what we know of the Emerald Storm, I wouldn't put it past him to train an ambitious swordsman, one that would be bound to draw a lot of attention to himself, while the other Shin Yagami was free to develop his skills in peace.....Especially since the prince is vital in Urahara's plan to remove the current emperor from the throne."

Shin had never been this angry, he hadn't had the urge to kill in years but right now the only thing on his mind was to kill Urahara, that Yagami and anyone else that played a part in this.He stood up to leave but Fluck grabbed him by the shoulder to stop him.

"Gi..."Fluck managed to bring out this much before Shin drew his blade and slashed at the person standing in between him and the only thing that mattered now.His Demo-Nisshu Dusk was used to cleave trough Fluck and a large portion of the shack and forest behind him.

Fluck was cleaved in two but reattached himself almost as fast as his two halves were detached.None of The World pirates were worried about their captain, nor was Fluck himself worried.After Shin lost his arm and hand he not just lost the resolve needed to harm Fluck but also the Haki skills Shin used to have such great mastery off.

"Please, just give it some more thought."Fluck continued like nothing had happened."I can't begin to imagine how you feel, but going off half cocked in your current condition......"

While Shin was still fuming, he did restrain himself.Jabbing his sword into the ground and dropping to his knees.
"To think that......."He began saying."That I thought I had hit rock bottom already."


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 21, 2009)

*Jace*
"Ugh...Some help here, please? There's a reward for the head of this Seaking, we could split it or something..."

Jace was already moving when he saw the giant serpent begin to strike. He leaped high into the air and landed on the things head, grabbing onto a large spike as it reared back for a second strike.

"Watch out!" Jace shouted as the serpent dived again. This time however, Albert was ready. 

"Cutting Yellow!" The attack hit the giant snake head on, but it still kept going, oblivious to the who in it's face. Jace screamed as he tried to work his way to it's eye. Maybe he could blind it or something.

"Lava fist!" Derrick shouted, thrusting his fist forward. A blast of lava hit the serpent in the mouth, sending it spinning. 

"Excellent work first mate Darren!" Jace shouted as the snake reared back. He stood, focusing his strength onto his palm. "Lightning fist!" He punched straight down, but the attack barely even scratched the monster's scaly head. "Dammit! Needs more piercing power..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 21, 2009)

~ Victor Vs. Marc ~ 

-At the Bar-

 “A black hole, my you are as interesting as the Marine’s reports lead to you being.” Victor says as he watches his paint began to be swallowed into the void.  “Sadly though, controlling my ability at this distance means I cannot  deal with this.” Victor muses with a smile as his gaze falls on the destruction Marc’s previous attack caused to the remains of the building. The ink that was being devoured by the black hole stops bubbling and as much that can escape seeps though the floorboards as Victor’s gaze turns toward the direction of the dock as a low sonic boom can be heard as the Golden Future left the area. 

-At That Moment Aboard the Dark Nation-

A man can be seen sitting in the Captain’s chair. His outline is faint. But one can make out a large wide brimmed hat with feather sticking off the left side. The door to the room opens allowing the light from the outside to flood into the room chasing the darkness away.  “Zhe Gooldan Future az left zhe docks at Edmund's Hill Captain.” a man in a vest and cargo pants says as he enters the room 

*Jurgen von Kilmister 
Navigator of the Dark Nation and only actual Crew 
Former Bounty: 150 Million* 

 “I know Jurgen, weigh anchor we’re leaving as well.” Victor says as he opens his eyes   “It’s time to bid farewell to Marc as well.” Victor adds as Jurgen walks back out the door to set his orders in motion.

-Back at the Bar-

 “Seems my time here is over, the bottom feeders have gotten away.” The Paint Clone of Victor says as the ink that had seeped below the floorboards affix to his body as they rush up though the planks of wood.  “You have given me a great deal to add to my profile Marc, see you around.” the clone says as it snaps it’s fingers. The paint that had surrounded  Smirnov and that had covered a majority of Marc’s swords erupt into butterflies as the Clone himself turned to a large multicolored bird and escapes to the heavens. A moment later a card flutters to the ground and lands face up. On it was a painting of Marc with Victor’s signature. 

-Outside the bar Remains with Dreyri-

As the Paint copies begin their assault on the pirate they fragment and explode into a multitude of beautifully colored butterflies as dose the many swords and tape; they flutter in the air momentarily and vanish into the heights as a large multicolored bird sores overhead 

~ With William ~

No one answered his question, but Bilbor’s  sudden outburst "BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!! HANG ON TO YER BLOOMERS, LADIES! *HELL AWAITS!!!!!*" was a clue as William felt the whole of the ship underneath his feet start to lurch forward with tremendous force. William’s eyes widen as he and several marines were tossed violently toward the back of the ship and an ever expanding expanse of open water. Thinking quickly William activates his powers and tosses two swords attached to chains toward the wooden deck. William’s whole body snaps to a strain as the weapons take hold. A couple of the ex marines were lucky enough to grab onto William but the rest of the small group was flung overboard. William could make out small splashes as he slams into the deck several feet from Bilbor.   “Was that necessary?” he asked in a half stupor as the weapons he created shatter into nothingness.

-Sometime later-

"Explain to me everything that you remember happening again, Shipwright, and for all of our sakes be detailed!" Amerigo ask William for the third time. William sighed as he rubbed his left hand thought his messed up Mohawk.

-10 Minutes Later-

 “……. and that is when those skeleton like ghouls showed up. For some reason they wanted to help us. After I fired a Break Arrow to throw up some cover I made my way to you and pulled the bullets from you  and after stitching you up I pulled you back to the docks and had the men bring you aboard as I realized the Captain was missing and went to search for her.” William says as he recounts what he saw again reaffirming that he was too far way when Amerigo was attacked to see what happened to Becky.  “I must have covered the entirety of the docks and a portion of the surrounding area in the time I was looking for her.” William says as he clutches his beard. 

A low tension fell over the room as Amerigo fell silent. William started to sweat as he felt the situation start to strain. But a voice cuts though the air and shatters the uneasy silence.  “I may be able to help in this regard.” the voice says. William’s eyes shrink to small back dots as he recognizes the voice. Stepping to the side and turning he and Amerigo see a large multicolored bird perched on a seat. How something that big got there with out being noticed was beyond William, but what was to happen next would almost make him shit his pants.

The bird’s form bubbled and sloshed as a pool of black gunk hit the floor. It spiral and lifted from it’s center forming a humanoid shape. Moments later the blackness flaked away like a shell as a wide brimmed hat with feather formed on the form’s head. Opening his multicolored eyes the paint clone of Victor reforms.  “A Zoan user!” William gasps, incorrect, as he takes a couple steps back. ‘Victor’ chuckles at the Shipwrights outburst as he pulls a seat over and sits.  “First off I can assure you, your captain isn’t on Edmund's Hill.” he assures the First Mate and Shipwright


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 21, 2009)

*Derrick*

Derrick charged towards the sea, "Magma Geiser!" he concentrated the lava into his feet and then fired it all in a column of lava that sent him flying into the air.

"This may have not been the best idea!" he says as he hovers over the ocean, "Come on...come on..." he just manages to land on top of the beast, "Yes!"

"RAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWRR!" it shouts, "No..." he looks down at the beast as it starts to sway back and forth. He hangs onto it and then turns to Jace, "Call me Darren or First Mate again and I'll be throwing you into this thing's mouth instead of lava!"

The beast sways again, Derrick holds onto its back with one hand and his glasses with the other, "Alright this is getting old," he tightens his grip on it, "Molten Fists!" his fists cover themselves in lava and the beast feels the burning and it only begins to thrash more.

"Fine, you want more! Lava River!" he starts pouring lava out of both his hands, and it begins to cover the entire beast, "You might wana' move!" he advises Jace as the lava begins to creep towards him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 21, 2009)

"This is the end of the line!" the Marine Captain tells Lucy, just as he is about to drop her. 

Lucy tries to reply but all she can utter is a faint gasp as his right hand crushes her windpipe. So instead she opts for sign language and raises her middle finger at him. The marine narrows his eyes at her rude gesture. Lucy smiles back at him, in her opinion there's no better way to go out then while flashing someone the bird. Meanwhile Hawkins pounds the dirt in fury at his inability to help her. Something tingles in the back of his head though and he quickly darts his face up like a bloodhound trying to find an elusive scent, 

"Is that a...? No it couldn't be." he mutters under his breath. He tries to capture the sensation in his minds eye, but all he gets back is a red explosion of anger that causes his eyes to burn. 

The Marine loosens his grip but then suddenly a shrill voice rings out...

*"MAKE WAY PEASANTS!!!*

The Marine cranes his neck around and his eyes widen, "Huh?!" A girl traveling faster then a guided missile flies right at his men. Lucy raises a curious eyebrow and sneaks a glance.

_It's a little red dwarf...who's on fire!_ she thinks in that last second before things go to hell. 
_*
BABOOOM! *_

The girl, dwarf, whatever she is, lands with a tremendous impact. Causing the ground to shake. All the Marines in the vicinity are blasted backwards  by the shockwave, and the Marine Captain almost loses his balance over the cliff edge.

The girl awkwardly stands up from the impact crater she made and shakes her fist at something flying high in the sky.  

"You... you were warned, monster! NOW GET DOWN HERE AND LET ME FINISH WHAT YOU STARTED!!!"

And to top it all off a woman flying via an umbrella gently floats to the ground amid the chaos. 

_It's Marry Poppins...only dressed like an Asian hooker_, Lucy thinks just as she starts to black out in the Marine Captain's grip. Suddenly the umbrella wielding woman, who Lucy thinks is Mary Poppins, begins berating the girl, who Lucy thinks is a little red dwarf. 

Hawkins meanwhile tries to stand up but can barely manage. He feels a killing intent directed towards him suddenly as the umbrella wielding woman turns his attention on him. "Now, for the bounty of a lifetime, Alain Hawkins! I'll be claiming your bounty for myself today!" Ursla proclaimed.

Hawkins shakes his head, "Who? Me?" he mutters, "No I'm just a poor old guy who got caught in this mess!" he responds. 

*"KILL THEM!!"* the Marine Captain shouts. A group of his men rush at Ursla, and Becky. Ursla fights back and repulses several of the Marines with several flashy maneuvers. Out of nowhere a Tigergull swoops out of the sky and attacks them. 

Ursla engages the bird, causing blue sparkles and dust to spread everywhere. The sparkles hit the Captain and suddenly he feels all of his hatred wash away. He turns towards the half conscious Lucy and smiles, "Oh am I chocking you to death?" he asks her in a calm voice, "I'm sorry." He lets Lucy go, not wanting to hurt her, but apparently his brain is so addled he forgets that he's also dropping her over a cliff. 

Lucy plummets downward. She exhales sharply. _AIR!_ she thinks to herself happily. She vainly reaches out and grabs for any overhanging rock but fails. A hand reaches out in a flash and grabs the edge of Lucy's collar causing her to jerk to a stop. 

Lucy's feet dangle with nothing but 500 feet beneath her. She looks up and sees the Mary Poppins lady gripping her collar, though just barely. The woman pulls Lucy upwards and drags her over the edge. Lucy rolls over onto her side, gasping for air. She looks at the woman and nods gratefully at her, "Are you really Mary Poppins, lady?" she asks her, still in a air deprived brain daze. 

"I WON'T BE MADE TO BE A FOOL!!!" the Marine Captain yells suddenly, as he snaps out of his sudden mood shift. He runs towards Lucy and Ursla with his Katana drawn. At the same time, the giant Tigergull flies down at the two girls from over head, intent to have its revenge.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 21, 2009)

-Sum vs. Willy Rox-
Sum stared at Willy blankly, Marine...
"Yes!" Willy shouted, "That is who you are! It's your identity. Them man you are with made you lose sight of who your are but I will help you undo what he's told you."
Sum still stared blankly, Am I the marines? he asked himself, Or am I Sum Ergo? He flashed back to his life. Every day doing exactly what the marines had told him to do. Marine, do this! Marine, do that! They never even gave me a name... He looked at Attila. He was the only one who even bothered to try and give him worth. He looked back at Willy.
"What will it be Marine?"
I have a name! It's Sum Ergo! Sum yelled.
Sum ran forward to strike Willy. He just dodged it and punched Sum.
"I think you have the wrong idea. You seem to think you have a choice. Let me rephrase marine. You are going back to your post."
Don't ever call me marine again! Sum took a swing at Willy, but he ducked under it and returned with another punch to the gut. Then he stood and kicked him in the chest. Sum coughed uncontrollably. He somehow made his way back in range of Willy and tried to hit him with his sledge in the head. Willy didn't even need to try to block that one.
"You've lost marine, don't try to fight," Sum tried another slow swing, "Marine! Stand down!" Willy ordered.
Every time Wily called Sum, "Marine," the more and more his piss boiled. He hated him. More importantly, he hated the marines for stealing his life.
The coughing stopped. Sum's eyes glimmered. He swung his sledge at Willy's legs faster than ever. Willy jumped over the sledge but was knocked-over by a follow-up kick that Sum placed on his chest. Willy quickly got up, but was hit on the head by the sledge half way through the motion.
Sum grabbed his neck and lifted him off the ground.
Say my name! Sum demanded.
"Marine," Willy barley wheezed out.
My real name!
"Marine," Sum hit him in the head with his sledge.
My name!
"Marine," Sum hit him again as hard as he possibly could.
Say it! there was no response, Say my name! no response again. Attila got back from rounding up all of the fodder.
Sum! He's dead. Sum dropped the body and walked away from that spot.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 21, 2009)

Firebrick Island, near Los Diablos

Shin was getting near Los Diablos, he was informed it was one of the last settlements in this region that still had a large amount of Xingese.The work on the railroad was located three towns over by now and the Xingese now mostly worked in mining or farming.
Though Shin didn't really have some sort of connection with the Xingese wanted to get some information on their homeland, it could be turned into a powerful ally against Binbo.
But rumor was it there had been some trouble in this village, the land owners were supposedly being chased away by Xingese troublemakers.

And to Shin's surprise he ran into soldiers from the Firebrick Republic, they seemed to be scouts and immediately pointed their weapons at him."Halt, under the president's orders all Xingese in this region are to be detained."

"Do I Look Xingese to you?"Shin scoffed, the nerve of this guy.He was Nihonese and damn proud of it, he didn't have anything particular against the Xingese but he sure didn't look like one.

"Get the fuck out of my way, I have no business with you."He ignored their orders and continued walking."Fire!"And Shin drew his blade, easily sidestepping their fire and slashing once, twice, thrice.And then he sheathed again, calmly moving on to his destination.

The two confused scouts simply stood there with open mouth, they barely registered the slashes and were dreading that upcoming moment they'd feel the pain but to their shock their rifles suddenly disconnected with a sharp noise.Both went from a single piece fully functioning front loading rifle to a not two piece no so much functioning front loading rifle.

Shin did not kill for the sake of killing, the scouts that dared to fire upon royalty were punished by destruction of their weaponry."Commoners these days...."The arrogant prince mumbled to himself as he walked towards the village.

It looked peaceful enough, though a rather grimy looking men sat on a roof, apparently guarding one of the entry ways.He yelled something in strange tongue and two men, both as grimy as the look out, came running.They carried weapons that Shin could only describe as poorly made and improvised spears.He couldn't think of the correct naming of the weapon. Kwan something.

"Halt, _shé_ are not welcome here."Shin snorted, he knew enough about the Xingese to know that this one of their favorite curse words for the Nihonese.This particular one meant snake, the Nihonese usually countered with Buta, which meant pig.But Shin did not counter with curse words of his own, no he wasn't here to continue a pointless and silly dispute between the two countries.

"I come in peace, I only wish to ask some questions."They mumbled something in their native tongue and eventually told him to follow him, though they escorted him with their weapons pointed on him and their eyes on his blades.

"I don't take either of you two been in Xing recently?"He was given a blunt stern no and the other simply shook his head.

He was brought to a saloon that was turned into a command center by this rebellion.

One of his escorts entered before him, and a minute later came back to call him inside.He stepped inside and noticed there were several 5 people seated, while the rest of people inside were armed and stood against walls, forming a half circle around the seated people.

"I presume that you are the leaders here."Shin spoke up."May I introduce myself, Prince Shin Yagami of Nihon, son of the Red Sun, last true emperor of Nihon."

They were already annoyed with a Nihonese person showing up but this news got the blood boiling.Though one of the elders calmly stated."We have no business with you, nor do we have any interest in your monarchical disputes."

"I simply ask for information, if you have it that is."Shin replied."I only wish to know if there has been one of you here that has recently been in Xing, if not I will take my leave."

"Then I propose you leave, for we have no one that has been in the old country within 20 years."

"I see."Shin sighed."I thank you for time and patience."He turned around but one of the seated Xingese, the youngest and only female, slammed her fist on the table.The wood cracking under her might and she leaped towards Shin.

"How dare you show your face here, you and your damned predecessors have the deaths of thousands of our brothers and sisters to your name and now you dare to dirty your hands with even more Xingese blood by wishing to have Xing partake in your squabble."The calmer elder that spoke before tried to stop her but she would have none of it.

"Of course that is what he wishes from Xing, why else would he ask for information about it's current state."She then prepared to attack."The world would be a much better place with one less Nihonese dictator"She launched a powerful kick, one that Shin blocked with both hands but the force of it surprised him, he didn't quite cancel it out completely and still took a blow to the chest and was pushed back a feet or two.

"I will say this once, cease and desist, I have no reason for fighting you."Shin said."Nor do you, you bring up a war between our countries that ended even long before my great grandfather was still in diapers."Though she showed no intention of, ceasing or desisting, several shouts and gunshots interrupted the argument.

Though before they could even step outside a six dynamite sticks were thrown inside.
Both the combatants immediately sprung into action, Shin unsheathed a katana and a wakizashi and used two energy blades to cut the fuses and did the same to two others by stabbing the blades trough the fuses and into the wooden floor.

He shot a look at the Xingese woman had caught both remaining dynamite sticks and threw them back.A second after they passed out of sight a "Hot damn."Was heard."That nearly hit me."The accent was obviously Firebrickian in origin, and Shin doubted one of the Xingese had picked it up.

Shin and the girl stepped outside and saw many Xingese workers turned guards on the ground, bleeding from bullet wounds while two horse mounted cowboys stood across from the saloon.

"Didn't I tell you needed to throw in more dynamite into that bar to get the job done?, James!"The left one said.

"Yeah, yeah."The other replied with a sigh."Got of my back will ya, Jesse!"

The girl was about to leap into battle but Shin stopped her."Wait, do you see anything the dynamite could be carried in?"He asked her, when she looked she saw neither of the two had any baggage on the horses nor did it look like they had anything strapped to themselves.
"No, but why would it matter."

Before she could rush in impatiently though he told her."Well why would he say he needed to throw in more, if there wasn't more to throw in?"It sounded a bit riddle like but she had to admit, it seemed weird."DF user?"Shin nodded."I think so."

"Hehe, smart little Xingy."This James person replied, he raised his hand in the air with the index pointing up and it turned into a dynamite stick that he pulled off with a pop sound.

"Boom, baby!"He said before throwing."The two wariors swerved around the explosive and rushed towards the horse mounted opponent.
Jesse though pulled out two revolvers and started firing at Shin.James swiped towards Kwannon and five explosives obstructed her path.

"I'll take the DF user girl, I'm sure you can handle your own but it wouldn't be very gentlemanly of me."

"Like hell you will, I'll kick both of their asses before I give you a much needed whooping."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 21, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> "Terrible, actually." Prince said, grinning slightly. "The bottom of his show always tasted like cigars and failure.
> 
> Arkins growled and whipped his blade at Prince's head. The sword sliced cleanly through Prince's head, but the commander seemed unharmed. He grinned, waved, and vanished.
> 
> "Oh, looks like I'm over here." Prince said, now standing behind the two. "Better luck next time, eh Arkins? Pity though. V always knew which one was the real me."



Arkins skids on his feet to a halt and spins around to face Prince with a surprised look on his face. That pent up feeling of frustration of being denied a proper kill washes over him but he retrains it. 

"How did...?" he mutters questioningly, but then he quickly realizes the nature of Prince's abilities as he replays it in his mind. "Oh so you can cast illusions..." he says matter of factly. 

This actually excites Arkins, it makes things more complicated, which in turn will make things infinitely more pleasurable when he actually does slice Prince's neck from end to end. _Oh how I'll relish that day!_he muses inwardly.

"Hmm....I think I may have a way around your mindfucks though..." Arkins adds. He starts to summon his Devil Fruit power as he grins at Prince.  

Clemens quickly shakes her head at Arkins, having had quite enough of this display. *"Mirror,"* she says under her breath and a Mirror appears in front of Arkins path, showing Clemens reflection.

*"That's quite enough Ensign. Please do remember that talk we had,"* she tells him, her green glowing eyes staring a daggers at him. Arkins quickly cuts off his transformation and nods apologetically at her. "You're right. I'm sorry Vice Admiral..." he turns towards Commander Prince and bows slightly. 

"It will be a pleasure getting to know you sir," he tells him, while smirking with a devil may care expression. 

The mirror vanishes and Clemens throws a file onto Prince's desk. "There's a mission in there if you want it. I figure its about time you get off your ass and start living up to the name of TFAJ!" she tells him. "I'll be checking in from time to time to make sure you don't fuck up. You can guarantee that..." she adds. Clemens quickly opens a mirror and steps through it, disappearing. 

Arkins looks around Prince's messy office and shrugs, "So when do we start killing some Pirates?" he asks matter of factly. _He better not ask me to clean up this dump of an office,_ he thinks to himself.   

*Elsewhere...*
In a small white room covered from top to bottom with mirrors, the walls, the floor, the ceiling. In fact the entire room is one big mirror. 

An extremely emaciated and skeletal looking figure lays in a crumpled heap over in the corner. You can see his rib cage outline and his cheekbones are extremely gaunt and hollowed out. His hair which used to be bright blonde, now has flecks of gray all over. The only thing that tells us that this man is alive are his eyes, which are a deep shade of black, like burning coals. 

The wall opposite this sickly man glows brightly and Clemens steps through it. The man notices her and tries to lift his arm up towards her but even that is too much for him. He groans at her and a sliver of drool falls down the corner of his right mouth. 

Clemens chuckles and crouches before him, looking at him somberly with her deep green eyes. She notices the dog dish full of a horrible gruel sitting right next to him. It's only half eaten, which means he's getting weaker she thinks. The place has a foul stench, of urine and worse things. 

"And how are we today, Zane Garrick, protege of Admiral Akainu, supreme leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice, and hero of the Marines?"   she asks him in a mocking tone. He groans back but Clemens can't understand any of it. 

Clemens caresses his gaunt chin, "Aw did you miss me? Did you miss your honeybunny?"  then she laughs cruelly and spills the dog bowl of gruel over his head.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 21, 2009)

*Lal*

Lal stepped onto the island that she was sure had not been there for the past 15 years. She looked around curiously. It looked so _real_. But what did Kent do? He didn't have the power to create islands out of thin air right?

"Right through here." Kent said calmly. Lal looked over in surprise as Kent walked towards a very solid looking boulder. He stopped short of it and put his forehead against it, whispering intently. He looked like he was swearing, but Lal couldn't be sure.

Suddenly the boulder slid several feet to the right. Kent grinned and motioned towards Lal, dropping down a now uncovered hole.

Lal dropped down after him, gasping in awe at what she saw. Inside the island was a huge complex, winding hallways extending to who knows where. Kent let out a sharp whistle and Lal heard the pitter patter of several feet until 6 people, 3 boys and 3 girls stood in front of them. 

"Yo boss. Who's the chick?" One of them asked. A large box was slung over his shoulder, holding what must have been dozens upon dozens of katanas. He didn't seem to feel the weight though, as he carried it with relative ease.

*Johnny "Thousand sword" Marcone
Blade Pirate
New Blade Squadron*

"Shut up Johnny. Don't be an ass." One of the girls says. She holds a large scythe in her hands and wears a too-large, hooded robe. She's wearing lots of dark makeup, and her hair is dyed black.

*Maria "Black Scythe" Salvo
Blade Pirate
New Blade Squadron*

"She's cute." Another guy says. He's packed head to toe with advanced guns and weaponry (Dressed like a modern day soldier) and is fingering a particularly lethal looking one.

*Carter "Top Gun" Robinson
Blade Pirate
New Blade Squadron*

"You think everyone's cute Carter." The third guy says. He wears no shirt and is very muscular, and there's a viscous looking wolf at his side. He eyed Lal critically. "Pretty young. She the new recruit?"

*Darren "Fang" Greer
Blade Pirate
New Blade Squadron Second in command*

"No fair boss! I thought you were gonna recruit Karma!" A girl said, folding her arms and pouting. She wears very little clothes and her hair is a vibrant, startling red. A long spear rests beside her as a snake wraps itself around her neck, and she's by far the youngest of the group, around Lal's age, if not younger

*Jamila "Amazon" Kins
Blade Pirate
New Blade Squadron*

"Not a chance." The final girl says. Her long black hair is tucked back in a no-nonsense ponytail, and two short swords rest criss-cross on her back. "She's in love with what's his name. Toro."

*Ilyana "Flashing Blade" Calhan
Blade Pirate
New Blade Squadron Commander*

"Who are these people?" Lal asks in awe. "And where are we?"

Kent grinned. "Guys, this is Lal. She's Jorma and Kaya's daughter. First of all, she's not the new recruit Darren, I'm not going to be able to recruit Karma Jamila, and his name is Toro, thank you very much Ilyana." he turned to Lal. "This is my New Blade Squadron. The most promising rookies I've found throughout my travels. They're still in training, but they have potential." he took a deep breath. "And finally, you're on Shelly. Say Hello Shelly."


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 21, 2009)

With Jasmine-

She watched as the boys fought the giant beast with all their might. "Yeah, You boys have fun with that." She waved to them. "I'm gonna go get some lunch, If you're still alive when i get back, I hope you don't waste the reward money~" she waved to them and casually walked away, Almost giggling on the inside....

With Hachi Dori-

"What is it you pirates want here?" He pointed his blade at the crew. "Eh? That's kinda menacing..." Joseph blinked. "Pirate's aren't welcome here." Hachi raises his blade a little further. "Oh? But we're friendly! here i have a joke for you." He cleared his throat. "What's black and white and red all over?" He smiled. "A skunk with a sunburn." Hachi answers quickly. "Damn... you good...." Joseph turns his back. "Right, that was close... but wrong..."

Suddenly he quickly jumps over the ledge. "IT'S YOU ONCE I BEAT YOU UP!" He laughed and as he landed, gripped his side. "Guh...." his clothes began to turn red with blood and his stomach bleed deeply. "What... the hell was that?" He looked down. "Sakura's sorrow." Hachi states simply, blood dripping from his blade. "Damn, You're good... My orge sword isn't made for speed...." He smirked.

"My style is called Thousand Humming petals." He turned to Joseph. "It's high speed, yours is raw power." Joseph smirked. "You're good." Hachi's cheek slowly began to bleed. "But i still nicked you a bit." Hachi looked down and nodded. "I have to give you that one." Joseph let out a sigh. "If it comes down to style, this is gonna be no fun... you're like some true blue samurai... only swordsman we got that's a 100% is ol' James over there.."


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 21, 2009)

-With Attila and Sum-
Sum was breathing extremely hard. He just wouldn't calm down. He would pace back and fourth for a little while, then he would go back to Willy's body and destroy it some more. Soon Attila grew bored of watching him.
He's dead, Attila said to Sum to get him to stop.
He wouldn't call me Sum!
Of course he didn't. It's a mind game. Anyone you've ever met in your life before me will do the same thing. You crush them and move on.
...
Now lets steal their ship and get the hell off this island.

-Later-
Attila and Sum had found and stolen the ship the marines arrived on. Attila lied down on a bed and plotted his next move.
I suppose we could go back into the grand line, Attila said to himself, Both of us are powerful enough. Or we could spend some time on another island. After hours of pondering, Attila had decided what to do. He told Sum that they were going to a different, more civilized island.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 21, 2009)

The Bandit easily got back up and began to foam in the mouth, "Does that guy have rabies?"

"The hell is rabies?"

The scratched at the duo and ripped Paegun's suit, "Whoa."

"You don't know what rabies is? It's practically the nastiest thing you could get in the South Blue!" Tsao explained, completely ignoring the fact that Paegun is being attacked by a bloodthirsty animal/human hybrid. "It makes animals all crazy and psycho, and when a zoan catches it... well bad things happen."

"I CAN SEE THAT QUITE CLEARLY TSAO!" By now the raccoon was about to bite off Paegun's head, and only his staff was keeping it at bay.

"Oh, right. Then the hero must save his sidekick yet again! " Tsao posed heroically, all the while the raccoon was about to rip Paegun a new one. 

"Snake Dart!" Tsao knocked the raccoon back, momentarily stunning it. "Quit, get some water! Rabid animals are hydrophobic!"   


_The Holy Land, Marieoja_

"Good to be home." Rek said as he stepped off the ship. 

Marieoja was a very different place than it was 10 years ago. No longer where there massive palaces where the rich live and play with their slaves. Aside from 3 palaces all of those were torn down and replaced with government and marine structures. They weren't very useful anyway since half the Tenryuubito were dead, a quarter was stripped of power and wealth, and the rest were frightened government employees who were noble only in name. That didn't stop their egos, though, and every so often a noble would declare himself rightful ruler of the land.

"AH! IT BURNS! IT BURNS!" 

"Another one? Oressa's been busy." Rek thought as he walked pass a stripped down noble being dipped in boiling oil. He went inside a large tower next to the grisly public torture scene, and sat on a comfy couch with silver plating on the table. 

"Can I get you anything sir?" An elderly waitress asked. 

"The usual Enith."

The waitress nodded. "A pot of South Blue tea and some Radfol cookies, coming right up. You want any meat with that sir?"  

"No, the cookies are fine. But if you have some fish ready I'd like some of that"

"Eh, if you say so." The waitress wrote down Rek's order and went to the kitchen. 

Rek looked around the restaurant while he waited for his meal. There were very few civilians left in Mariejoa, most of them leaving for their hometown or Water 7. The few that did were either people who got jobs at the government or former slaves now working for the government. Often it was the latter.    

"Here, read the paper." The waitress returned, carrying a newspaper. "It'll keep you from scaring all the customers kid."

Rek smirked as he took the paper. Enith used to be head maid at his mother's house. It was quite a surprise for him when he discovered she was still here.

"Now let's see what's..." Rek's jaw almost dropped when he saw the front page story. 

"Tensions between Xing and Nihon rise...fears of war imminent."

"I dearly hope Yagami isn't behind this.... Poor Annie."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 22, 2009)

"Well, what do you punks want?" An old man that kinda looked like popeye said.

"We're here for the bounty. Jamus Seven, wanted Dead or Alive. Not by the marines I must add, just by you. You want him, you got him." Mordecai said, "Now give us the cash."

"Not till I see the body." Popeye with a look of interest, searching their vicinity for the body.

"Damn you wanted him dead real bad huh?" Kagami said, "Well here ya go."

The body appeared from nowhere and labded square on Popeyes desk, causing the thick armed man to jump from his seat.

"Holy son of a ..." he then calmed as he saw the familiar tatoo on his right arm. "Well, shit, you did it huh? You hear that Jamus they did it! Good for nothing son of mine. Going off with some woman calling her your momma and then doin stuff you momma would have kicked you outta the house for. Bastard!"

"Your own flesh and blood? That's harsh." Mordecai said counting the money the old man gave them, "But hey I'd probably do the same."

"Yeah well, bastard went against everything me and Clara taught him. Then to go off and join that bunch of dumbasses and call them family. Robbin folk and rapin and doin all sorts of nasty stuff, ain't no son of mine. Changed after they went to some place up North in the Badlands. Kept chatting shit about it."

"Such as?" Vergil said

"Ach, some hidden treasure that makes you go crazy. Some sorta curse on it. He kept repeating that you can't take the treasure off the boat." Vergil and Kagami looked at Mordecai who was holding the golden statue.

"What happens if you do?" Mordecai asked.

"Your worst nightmare will happen!" Popeye stated

"Hah! Getting my ass kicked by a girl? Never! Not in a million years. Curse-shmurse" Mordecai laughed

"You know, one day I'm gonna teleport you off a cliff." Kagami said scowling at him. "I could so kick your ass."

"Dream on toots." Mordecai said  paying more attention to the cash. "Right it's all there. You know where we can get a boat?"

"Try Vlad's Ship Shape Ship Shop. God I hate that name."

"Well we got some cash that we could use on it, finally got enough to afford one. Not a great one but one nontheless."

"Oh, if you're planning on going to the Badlands, watchout for The Witch. Thats the other thing Jamus said. mostly screamed actually. In his sleep." Popeye said, Now get the hell outta my shop!"

The trio walked out of the family restaurant that had cleared out when Kagami had teleported the dead body onto the table.

"The Ship Shape Ship Shop is just round the corner." Vergil remarked. "I am anxious to meet this Witch."

The trio went into the shop and bought a ship. A mid range one, despite kagami's protests of wanting the pink one with flowers on it, they opted for the black one, Kagami was happy that she got to paint a red sun on it. Having rested for a few days and gathering supplies, the three set sail towards the Badlands, with Mordecai still happily holding onto his golden statue.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 22, 2009)

With the Jolly Rodgers-

"If it comes down to style, this is gonna be no fun... you're like some true blue samurai... only swordsman we got that's a 100% is ol' James over there.." 

He turns to James who is cleaning out his ear with his finger, "Eh?" he eyes Hachi's blade and immediately knows what to do, "Alright! Move out of my way!" he says pushing everyone to the side.

He then draws two of his blades and points one at him, "So are you ready to get your ass handed to you by the Great Red Monkey!" 

"Another who wants to challenge my Thousand Humming Petals?" James shrugs, "I don't care how many petals you have, you're going down!"

"Judging from your voice volume I'd assume you'll be using another style based on raw power..."

"Yea, I've got raw power..." James charges forward but Hachi manages to block the attack, "And I've got blazing speed!" Hachi pulls back and swings his blade in an upward thrust but James does a back flip to evade, "And of course the Red Monkey has the best agility known to man!" he raises his two swords up again, "We'll see if your worthy of all five of my blades, I don't know if you'll be able to handle my Gotoryuu."

*With the Storm Chasers*

Their ship full of holes arrives at Marine Base and they dock their ship. As they get off their ship they are met with a man with swirling hair and large circular glasses. He is short and in a white lab coat, "Hello Storm Chasers! We've been expecting you!"

"Hello there Dr...." Tyson struggles for his name, most likely because he doesn't know it, "Dr. Edwards! Looks like your ship is in need of repair," he says eyeing the damaged ship.

"Cycycycycycy! Well of course! Anything ya' can do for us!" he says laughing, "Oh I'll get right on that, in the mean time why don't I have my assistant Morty show you crew around our lab. We've got some interesting projects going on."

Kaito shrugs, "Why not...let's see what you've got going on here," he says following behind Morty, the even shorter man with short dark hair.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2009)

_Hangman's Red_


The other end of the tunnel was a surprise for Nile, who was expecting some sort of grotesque monster let lose upon the prisoners. Instead was a rocky den, with a nest built of straw where a sleeping badger lied. Now, while badgers are dangerous on their own, this was better than fighting some sort of land seaking or something like that.

"Well we're safe for now Ruben." He tells the wooden cube, and puts it back in his pocket. 

He thinks for a moment whether or not to approach the badger, but decides against it. For all he knows, it could be a trap. He spots another tunnel way at the other side of the badger room, and after taking everything that seemed of use, which constituted of some straw and a couple of broken iron bars. 

The next tunnel seemed more ominous than the last, as the scattered corpses of pirates still in their clothes lied on the walls of the tunnel, impaled through the stomach and neck. Nile moved cautiously, examining every next step he's about to take to see if they'd trigger a trap. When no traps were set off by his first step, he slowly walked over to the nearest corpse, which upon further inspection had 2 other corpses impaled behind him.

"That explains why the trap didn't trigger. Not enough room"

Still, Nile was careful with his footsteps. There was no telling what other traps he would trigger after all. 

After that tunnel was a completely empty room. There was nothing inside, no windows, no doors...except for a single light. 

"This was anti-climactic." Nile commented. He took off his hat and dusted it off, feeling a little let down. He had expected some sort of epic struggle against a terrifying creature or a gigantic thug under the marines' employ. 

"And there isn't even an exit." He added.

Up above, the W.G. agent was talking with a thin old woman in a suit and marine hat. They were standing atop a balcony overlooking the entire base. 

"Commodore Milburn, while I have no authority to question your actions here in your base, but what exactly did you do to the prisoner?" The agent asked.

Commodore Milburn was an old marine, called back to service due to the lack of competent high-ranking officers during the aftermath of the last war. She believes in the tenets of absolute justice to the letter, and is adamant to keeping this philosophy alive and upholding it. 

"You are unfamiliar with how we work here I see. Very well, look at that cage over there agent." Milburn points to a steel cage being moved to where Nile fell. "By now the guilty has moved to the blank chamber. We will now release the lion ants into the prison chamber."

The agent was stunned. "But that would kill the scientist! We still haven't even interrogated him yet!"

"The point of this punishment is to isolate the guilty party to the point of breaking, and then release these monsters to break him even more. We'll be able to get any information we want from him after this, even down to his most embarassing childhood moment. I'm having marines accompany the ants, so no need to worry about the creatures killing him."

"And when exactly will the ants come in to the picture?" The agent asked.

Milburn grinned. "In 8 hours."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 22, 2009)

Firebrick island with Shin and Kwannon.

Though Shin wanted to take on the DF user, his partner didn't intend to give Shin that opportunity.Jesse jumped off his horse, gaining quite some altitude and then at the height of his jump he spun around and fired at Shin.
Shin jumped out of the line of fire and deflected that what he couldn't dodge.

"KazeKen: Takakizu!"Shin sent an energy blade towards Jesse, who couldn't evade in the air and was forced to block with his revolvers.While the slash was far from steel cutting level it did damage the revolvers to the point they couldn't be fired anymore.

"Damn."Jesse sighed, he didn't even bother to reload and give them a try.One barrel had a notable curve and the other's chamber wasn't aligned with the barrel anymore."Now I gotta mess up these new digs of mine."Jesse groaned before he started to grow slightly in size, he gained a reddish-brown fur, whiskers and a tail.

He tore out of his boots and then with protracted the claws on his hands and feet.
*
Introducing Jesse "Wildcat" Jones, gun for hire with the Zoan DF: Neko Neko no Mi: Model Jungle Cat.*

With uncanny speed the Jungle Cat Zoan raced towards Shin, dodging his repeat of the Takakizu attack.Shin was just able to draw a Wakizashi which he used in combination with his katana to block the claw swipe of Jesse.
"You DF users are such a sad bunch."


----------



## Furious George (Nov 22, 2009)

*On the Golden Future*

Amerigo listened again to William's explanation for the fourth time and dropped his head in thought.

 “I must have covered the entirety of the docks and a portion of the surrounding area in the time I was looking for her.” 

His entire suit was wet and sticky with sweat like he fell into a pool. He hoped the crew appreciated what would happen to them if it was known that they aided a World Noble's escape AND lost her on an island that The Black Sword visited regularly. They invent tortures for such crimes at "The Down" (slang for Impel Down). Going back to Edmund's Hill was now not an option and at this point it would be crawling with marines...

 “I may be able to help in this regard.” 

Just as Amerigo was going to give his orders (which consisted of wandering around the New World looking for Becky before changing plans and secretly agreeing to give up the crew as the masterminds behind the whole thing), a voice beckoned. Amerigo turned around to see a large bird with rainbow feathers perched on the edge of the ship. The bird then oozed on the deck and formed into the rainbow silohouette of yet another 'World Mover'.

 “A Zoan user!” 

The living painting chuckled.

"No, Shipwright. This is the Shichibukai Victor Draconis."

The Sweat man spoke but kept his eyes plastered to The Wolf of North Blue. IF ONLY it was just a Zoan user! Amerigo worked with this particular Warlord a few years ago when he was an active marine, though he was sure that Victor didn't remember him. Of all the Shichibukai to run into...

 “First off I can assure you, your captain isn’t on Edmund's Hill.” he assures the First Mate and Shipwright. 

Amerigo didn't know what to make of this. Why would a Shichibukai *help* them if he realized who Becky was? It would make more sense for him to capture the child himself and bring her back to her father.. and destroy them. Most likely he didn't know or thought she was lying when she shouted her name and status... Or this might be some kind of sadistic game. The First Mate would play this carefully. He calmed his nerves and spoke. 

"So then you know where she is?"


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 22, 2009)

-With Mufasa-
Hahhahaha! Mufasa laughed. He pointed at a restaurant owner, You got robbed! That's hilarious! 
"You moron! You could have stopped him!" The owner yelled.
But that's not funny! Hahahahaha!
"Get out! You're not welcome here anymore,"
Hahahahaha! Mufasa continued to laugh, Your food was shitty anyways! He walked away.

-With Attila and Sum-
They landed at the docks the city owned. The pair got off of the ship and stretched. Dry land was always a delight.
What are we doing here? Sum asked.
I'm not doing anything yet. But what you're doing is introducing yourself to everyone you see. There are plenty of people willing to call you Sum,

-Later, with Sum-
He had been introducing himself to people for hours with smashing success. Everyone he had met was willing to call him Sum. No one wanted to call him marine or denounced his name. That is until he met one person.
Hi! Sum said cheerily, My name is Sum!
Heh heh, Mufasa tried not to laugh, heh heh heh Sum! Alright. Heh heh heh.
Sum Ergo!
Hahahahaha! What a funny name! Sum Ergo!
Sum was offended. He drew his sledge, Don't ever laugh at my name!
Hahahahahaha~~~~~~! Who cares!? It's a name! Hahaha!
I care! Sum swung at Mufasa's head with his sledge. He had been growing increasingly more violent. Mufasa ducked under it and transformed into a lion and growled at Sum. Sum his hit five or six times with the sledge until Mufasa was K.O'd, then Sum threw his body in a dumpster somewhere.

-Later, with Mufasa-
Haha. He threw my body in a dumpster. I'll do that to him when I kill him! Hahaha!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 22, 2009)

*Water 7...*
Annie walks towards the harbor where her boat, _The Cutie Pie 3_, is docked. Jessie accompanies her, the two walking in awkward silence as they pass through the harbor gates. 

Jessie sneaks a glance at Annie's face, but the gunslinger's face is unreadable to her. She clear her throat trying to find something to say before her best friend sails away for who knows how long. "So uh...I guess being a Shichibukai isn't all its cracked up to be huh?" she asks Annie. 

Annie shrugs, "It was cool at first I guess. I mean its great and all having everyone fear you and piss their pants like you're the freakin' boogeyman, but the novelty wears off quickly," she responds. The passion in her voice is severely dulled. 

"You can stay here a bit longer if you want?" Jessie suggests. 

Annie shakes her head, "I appreciate the offer but that's not an option Sis."  

They reach Annie's small one person ship, a single masted large schooner with a small cabin built into the deck. It's a vessel that really couldn't be described as intimidating like Mihawk's old coffin boat, so much as cute. The hull is painted in a sickeningly sweet purple pastel color, and a hello kitty logo with a red bullseye painted over its face is plastered at the rear of the ship. It's certainly not the kind of vessel one imagines a fearsome Shichibukai to travel around in. 

Jessie can't help but laugh. No matter how much Annie tries to appear tough, her softer side does peak through every so often. She hugs Annie tightly before she boards the ship, her eyes watering slightly. 

"Oh don't be such a crybaby. I'll probably visit you again next month if I can swing it," Annie tells her. 

Jessie nods, taking a deep breath to compose herself, "Yeah I just miss old times is all," she mutters. 

Annie nods with understanding, and she points back at her boat, "The offer still stands you know," then she grins slyly, "We can beat on some rookies for fun!" she adds with a grin. 

For a few seconds Jessie is tempted to run back to her office grab up her mallets and sail out with Annie, but then she shakes her head, "Sorry I have to stay here and supervise. It's the busy season right now when we get most of our orders...though maybe next time!" 

Annie nods, knowing that Jessie could easily let all her clones do all the work anyway. "Sure, next time," Annie replies. She boards her boat and sets off. 

"Don't do anything crazy!!" Jessie hollers as Annie's boat sails away, "And say hello to Tatsu if you see him!!!" 

Annie leans over the bow of her boat and winks back at Jessie, "Sure I'll tell him that you miss him and want to marry him!"  she says with a laugh. 

"DON'T YOU DARE!!!!" Jessie screams.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 22, 2009)

-With Attila-
He wandered around looking for something interesting. He scanned everything, looking for something or someone out of the norm. He found the answer. Mufasa was running as fast as he could down the street.
Mufasa King, Attila said to himself, A lion man. He's a man that has potential.
Attila positioned himself in a way that would block the lion man from running past him. Mufasa didn't slow down. As a matter of fact, he ran faster. When he got close to Attila he jumped, using Attila's shoulders to give him a boost. 
Out of the way ya ugly prick! Attila grabbed his feet and smashed him down to the floor.
I'll pretend you never said that, Mufasa King.
Ha! So you know who I am! Then you probably know I can do this! Mufasa transformed into his hybrid point and slashed Attila with his claws. The attack didn't even scratch his skin, Hahaha~~! I can't believe that didn't do anything. We~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ll. Gotta' run! I'll kill you next! He ran off. Attila chased him.

The scene was chaotic. Everything and anything in the middle of the street was being plowed over. People, carts, vehicles, nothing was sparred. Debris was flying strait into Attila's face. It didn't bother him though. Mufasa was aware of that so he decided to try a new tactic. He ran down an alley way and scaled up the side of a building using his claws.
Catch me now asshole! Hahahaha!
If that's what you wish. Attila took a great leap and landed on the rooftops.
Haha! Holy shit. Mufasa took off again.
Oh for cripes sake! Attila lifted a ton of shingles off the rooftop and hurled them at Mufasa, Get back here! He stopped trowing the shingles at Mufasa and began running again.

-With Sum-
Now that he thought Mufasa was dead, he went back introducing himself to people.
Hi I'm Sum Ergo. I'm glad to meet you! Sum said to a woman.
"Hi! It's nice meeting you too. Not many people introduce themselves around here."
Really? Everyone here aside from one person is so friendly. Do you want to get some coffee sometime? He looked past the woman's shoulder and saw Mufasa running down the street strait at him. Then he saw Attila chasing after him.
"I'd love to," said the woman. Sum grabbed his sledge, then pulverized the shit out of Mufasa as soon as he ran by. Attila jumped on top of him.
Hi Attila, Sum said, then started speaking to the woman again, So what about tonight, are you free?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 23, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice...*
Ensign Samuel Arkins heads towards his cabin. The size and scope of _*The Dark Justice*_ is simply astonishing for one not accustomed to such a huge floating fortress like vessel as this one. It's like a small floating city, he muses, filled with busy bees in Marine uniforms going about their work. The size doesn't bother Arkins at all though, in fact he's already scouted out a few nice little quite corners of the ship to conduct some quality time with the females of the ship. 

Arkins opens the cabin door and walks into a small but comfortable space. Since he's a commissioned officer his cabin is relatively better then most. A small desk in the corner sits opposite a bunk. Just enough space to do early morning pushups he notices...or maybe stuff a body under the bunk. He drops his duffel bag on the bunk, then notices a dark gray steel box laying against the pillow. It reminds Arkins of a guitar case.

"What's this?" he muses. 

There's a small note pinned to the case. he rips it off and reads it. Instantly recognizing the elegant handwriting...

_I retrieved this most fantastic looking weapon only yesterday. It's previous owner no longer needs it apparently. After looking at it I thought it suited you and would be more up your alley then that drab katana you currently use. So here's a final parting gift my young protege...

Bev_

There's a small imprint of her red lips at the bottom of the note. Arkins takes  a second to smell the faint scent of her lipstick, just like strawberries he thinks. His face softens for just a second but then he crumples up the note and tosses it into the wastebasket. "Let's see whats in here," he mutters, while opening up the case. His eyes narrow for a second as he looks at the object inside. 

"You've got to be kidding me," he says aloud. 

Inside the case sits some kind of strange mutated fusion of a gun and a sword. Etched into the bright steel of the blade in tiny lettering is the word, _Hyperion_...

Arkins at first looks at the weapon dubiously. It isn't elegant like his katana, more clumsy looking in his opinion. He grabs the handle and unfurls the strange "gunblade" in his right hand. It's also far heavier then his Katana he notices. Arkins experimentally swings it around, feeling how it slices through the air. He pulls the trigger but nothing happens...wonder what that does he thinks, can't be just for ornamentation.  

_I guess I could get used to this_, he thinks to himself. As he lays the gunblade back into the case he notices some more lettering on the handle, almost hastily scratched in fact. 

James was here!

"Who the fuck is James?" Arkins wonders. He makes a mental note to get it polished off in the morning.


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 23, 2009)

*The Island Known as Rainy Gallows*

Everything was warm, Steam could be felt ridding the skin of the numbing cold that had permeated for far too long. Food...The Scent of Food was in the air but it was something unrecognizable. The world still laid in it's black blanket, Hanako yet to have opened her eyes and regain consciousness began to stir and finally come back to life. Her fight with the dog man back at Ateru's ship had taken alot out of her. She looked like a semi mummy with all the bandages that had been wrapped around her body covering her injuries.

"Where am I?" The girl barely managed to got out, She sat up and quickly grabbed her left arm which had been broken in her last fight. She gritted her teeth in pain and sank her back into her pillow for comfort. Hanako observed the room, It was small and quaint to say the least. The floor was a wood furnish with numerous books on weather patterns on the side, A curve exotic lamp with a dysfunctional lightbulb sat above a desk that appeared to have numerous papers of research on it. The walls a bland design, One would forget it would not be where they where healing.

The downpour of rain could be heard from outside as the rain drops pounded against the frame of the house. The door creaked open and out appeared an unassuming woman, Her blonde hair tied up in a bun while wearing dull old glasses. Her lab coat had numerous coffee stains on it and she sported a heavy sweater and long skirt underneath it. "Oh so you're finally awake?" The lady spoke checking on Hanako's temperature, Placing the back of her palm to her forehead.

"Who Are you?" The Rehead girl asked "My Name is Sasumi Mita, Nice to meet you" Before she could probably introduce herself Hanako quickly realized "Pachi! Wheres Pachi!" She said, her quick movements causing the pain to jolt up from her arm. She gritted her teeth and lied back down. "Take it easy, you're injuries where quite serious" Pachi at that moment walked into the room, Hanakos face lighting up in relief. "PACHI!" "So i see that you're awake huh hanako?" "I'm hungry gimme some food" The girl said completly ignoring his greeting.

-After Making Hanako some breakfast, Pachi explained to her who roy was and what he had done before clearing his name. The two sat down enjoying the food, Roy and Yuri were asleep in their rooms. Sasumi entered the room bringing more food.-

"Here hope you're hungry" She said with a smile laying down a giant plate of roasted pig. "Looks good, Thanks" Pachi said ready to take a bite only to find Hanako shoving the whole pig in her mouth and swallowing it in one pite. "Whew that was good, More Please" She said with a giant smile on her. "YOU ATE IT ALL!" Pachi asked as Hanako proudly nodded her head. Pachi rubbed his forehead trying to keep his cool, Hanako with a mouth full of food asked "So what is this place?" "Rainy Gallows The Island that always weeps" Sasumi said clearing the table of the debris left behind by Hanako. "Rainy Gallows! You mean the legendary base of the Heavy Cloud Squad!" "Heavy Cloud Squad? Who are they?" Hanako asked scarfing down more food.

-Rainy Gallows Dock-

(Pachi's voice narrating)

A Giant Whale pulled in to the dock, The down pour as heavy as ever. It's massive mouth opened as Marines began to come up armed to the teeth. "The Heavy Cloud Squad are known as the Grim Reapers of the sea for those who call them selves pirates" With them hundreds of pirates walk by their side handcuffed, Many mutter and others pray concerning their fate. The Marines stop making the men face a giant never ending lake, Inside numerous snake like sharks swim around ready to consume anything the falls in. "Do You Have Any Last words?" A Beautiful woman who apparently was in command asked. No pirate their had anything to say, Death was to present on their mind. "Then So be it" "And Executes Them without Mercy" Pachi's Narration end as the Bang echoes through the Streets

*BANG!*


----------



## koguryo (Nov 23, 2009)

OOC:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Raccoon Bandit shall be called RB throughout this post




_Babo Island_

Paegun and Tsao stare down the RRB, "Paegun, I wanna try something.  Follow my lead."

Tsao dashed towards the RB and knocked him in the air with his spear.  Paegun watched and then took off running towards Tsao with his staff pointed towards him.  Tsao then jumped off the tip of the staff towards the RB and kicked him closer to the sea.

The RB got up and started to growl at the two, "Keep him busy for a bit, I'm gonna attach the blades onto my scythe again."

Paegun ran off towards where his blades lie on the ground, "Wait.  What?"

The RB ran towards Tsao, who back flipped backwards to avoid a slash, "Hurry up!"

Paegun grabbed his blades and attached the to both ends of his staff, "Guess I'm gonna have to use two scythes."

Paegun took apart 'Kronus' right down the middle and began to run towards the RB and Tsao.  Tsao was still dodging blows but was getting a little worn out, "Finally."

Paegun dropped 'Kronus,' "Touch of Death."

Paegun began to unleash a combo of punches and kicks on the RB all over it's body, slowly pushing it closer to the sea, "Alright.  Finish it!"

"Dragon Fang!"

The RB was finally knocked backwards into the water, "Damn it."

Tsao dove into the water and resurfaced with the bandit on his shoulders, "Let's chain this guy and his friends up or something."

*Half an Hour Later*

In the middle of the town all of the bandits are chained up, handcuffed, tied with rope, you name it with Tsao and Paegun looking at them, "Ruined my suit.  Now I'm gonna have to get a new one.  Is there a tailor in this town?"

The townspeople pop out from houses and other various hiding places cheering, "*Yay, you stopped some of the bandits!*"

Tsao and Paegun raised their eyebrows, "Some?"

"What do you mean, some?"

The townspeople pointed to the outskirts of the town, "Their main base is in that direction, their boss should be there too."

"Damn it.  I hate bandits, they make us Pirates look bad."

Tsao put his spear over his shoulder, "Let's go deal with them."

Paegun took off his blazer and his dress shirt, "Yeah.  Yeah."

Tsao looked at Paegun, "Why are you going topless?"

"Well it's warm and my suit is already ruined.  Let's just go."

The duo began to walk towards the outskirts of town with their weapons over their shoulders.

_Logue Town_

A man with a scruffy beard sits at his desk, *"Petty Officer Sooyoung!  Damn it, where is that girl?"*

A young woman runs into the office panting, "Yes sir?!"

The man looks over some papers, "You are going to go into town and patrol.  You are to go with Jae-Sung and Rifle Marine."

Sooyoung saluted, "Yes sir!  Captain Siro, sir!"

Sooyoung ran out of the room and began to walk the halls of the Logue Town Marine HQ, "Out of all places I get stationed in the Pirates big checkpoint before the Grand Line.  This sucks.  Hey Rifle Marine, Jae-Sung we got patrol duty.  Chop Chop."

Two men walk out of two opposite doors.  One of the Marines has on a pair of square glasses, the standard Marine uniform with a rifle strapped to his back.  The other Marine has the regular uniform on, a beanie that says "Marine," and two daggers on his waist.

Jae-Sung was the first to speak, "No weapons again Sooyoung.  At least take a pistol or a sabre."

Sooyoung shrugged, "I'll be fine.  Besides I still need to get use to my Devil Fruit powers.  This cat thing is tougher than it looks."

The group reached the Logue Town Marine Base Main Door and opened it up to reveal a sunny day, "Could be worse."

The first image the team sees is a large group of Pirates are running through town chasing after a cow.

"What's with the-?  Never mind."


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 23, 2009)

_Marieoja_

After a satisfying meal of fish with tea Rek left the restaurant for his peaceful abode. Dropping a substantial tip for Enith and the chef, he went his way, taking the long route home.

He passed by a massive, heavily fortified structure with armored troops and even several Pacifista marching by. Most of these pacifista were the newer, more easily mass produced which lacked the durability and power of the Kuma class, but made up for it with numbers and speed.

"Research and Development looks as heavily defended as ever. I wonder what toys he's made now..."  

Several chimneys routinely belched steam out of their towers. Underneath the fortress pipes pump the waste into large reservoirs built into the red line itself. Rek wonders for a moment if these reservoirs had a sinister purpose, like as a torture site for dissenters. Knowing Matyr, that's highly unlikely but who knows what their boss, A.K.A. his cousin was doing when she wasn't working.

A few more moments of admiring the architecture and Rek continued his way around town. He passed by decaying palaces, ruined mansions and many other symbols of oppulence the W.G. once had. After going by a burnt-down mansion Rek saw a construction site where a large gun emplacement was being built. This was one of many gun emplacements being built all around town often at the ruins of former tenryubito homes.

Rek smirked. Oressa was a paranoid one, and having one giant cannon wasn't going to be enough to give her a sense of security.

After watching the workers lift a huge bar of steel by physical force and fail Rek continued on his little stroll. Deciding he needed to get home quickly he used a shortcut that went through a massive garden now used as a public park. Tourists, citizens and government workers froliced around the park, and several finely robed gentlemen acting like street clowns. Part of Oressa's 'work or I'll kill you and take everything you own' policy with the nobles who suported her he guessed. A shame a good portion of those they didn't kill resolved to piracy, while the ones who did join them either were incompetent or weaklings. 

As he walked by the large pool where the turtles swam and Pwngoat used to eat bounties by he saw a large sign that almost made him fall down in hysterics.


"Obey the New Government, our leader is moe"

"I wonder what the propagandist will come up next?."

The laugh made Rek feel good, and after that he headed towards home. 

Ironically the Du Mortis residence was by the docks, so Rek could've gotten there a lot earlier. Still, it felt good looking at the changes to his hometown.

"Jun, I'm home!" He yelled as he opened the door. Behind it was Jun, wearing oriental robes and a very annoyed look on her face.

"You missed lunch." She said. "I had prepared the good tea for your arrival." She was holding her spear in her right hand, and it was trembling.

Nervously Rek took out a small box from his pocket. "I got you some of your favorite moon cakes."

Jun sighed, and accepted the box. "We shall eat it together with the tea while you talk with her."

Rek blinked. "Who?" 

"Me." Oressa silently walked towards the porch, holding Rek's daughter who somehow was wielding a grenade. "I have a job for you cousin, and it doesn't involve chasing after the Pirate King."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 23, 2009)

The Badlands

They had been used to the lush greenery of their hometown and to be faced with such arid, desolate conditions took some getting used to. The terrain was filled with caves, though there were signs of civilization with broken pillars and ruins. 

"Hm, hope the boat will be OK here." Mordecai said looking at it

"It'll be great! now lets get some treeeasuure!" Kagami said pumping her fist in the air. She was now sporting a revealing bikini and a see through skirt with the matching bottoms. "You ok there Verg. You're wearing an awful lot."

"This is a test of endurance. And I burn easy." Vergil said bluntly, not meaning it to sound funny but still causing the other two to stifle a laugh. "Where should we start looking?"

"I dunno. The map just points us to this island. I'm sure we'll find someone to help us!" Kagami said

"This is why you don't leave her to make the decisions!" Mordecai said looking at Vergil.

"Hey! Look X always marks the spot so we just have to find a big X OK?!" Kagami said stomping ahead. Each had a small backpack for supplies, though if they needed more they needed only to be 2 miles from the ship and Kagami would transport them some more.

After an hour of walking they got to a small village near an oasis. It was heavily guarded.

"Hellooo, can you let us in?" Kagami cooed

"State your business!"

"Treasure hunting." Vergil said honestly as he always did

"Hey, cool it, they definitely won't let us in now." Mordecai said. The guard looked at them closely

"Oh another one? Fine in you come." the guard said.

The massive doors opened and the trio walked in. It was like something out of a Western, everyone was in cowboy hats and big boots. 

"Aw Cool!" Kagami said looking around. The men were already looking at her and her lack of clothes. One guy walked up, his hat was far down so it was difficult to make out what he looked at.

"Yer new here huh? Well word of warnin' you don't want to attract too much attention to you. There are some mean sonsof bitches round these parts." he took a long drag from his cigarette.

"You one of them?" Mordecai asked

"I might be. But if you're loookin for that Treasure then you might as well go home ain't no-one knows about it but one person. In them hills up there. The Witch." he pointed up towards a giant hill that was peppered with caves. "You either go crazy or or you don't come back, so grab a drink, rent out some whores and then be on yer way. Ain't nothin for you here but trouble."

"Heh. Well that's just what I'm looking for." Mordecai said turning to the other two. Vergil was still there but Kagami had run off to the bar.

"Great, we'll never get her out of there now." Mordecai said rubbing his forehead.

((Will colour in the chat soon)


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 23, 2009)

*The Man Named Junichi*

*With Reina and the Heavy Cloud Squad*

The bodies drifted lifelessly into the water, The lake dying a crimson red color as the snake sharks devoured their victims. The Marines continued their cold execution in rounds of tens. Some died weeping others cursed the Navy's name to hell, Others were at a lost for words or praying for the gods they believed in. A Total of 90 pirates had been killed and the Marines were on their last batch of ten. Reina the beautiful LT. asked them the same question she had asked the others with her famous cold demeanor "Any last words before you die?"

"Reina de la mor" The pirate at the end spoke where the others did not. His clothes were tattered and torn and his curly hair strewn all over his face. The smell of vodka was strong on him and numerous cuts and bruises all over his body show he did not go peacefully. Reina looked at the scum with disintrest but let him continued. "You will fall along with the marines here" The man behind him cocked his revolver ready to blow his brains out but Reina lifted her hand. "What makes you say such a bold statement pig?" She said, The pirate turned to her with a grin on his face. "The Marines made a grave mistake capturing Junichi Kojiro, The Captain of the white blossom ship. If anyones gonna bring down the marines it's that man" He said smiling the famous pirates name bringing a small sense of hope to the others.

The comment obviously did not sit well with Reina as she brought her hand done causing the men to be executed. Their bodies becoming fish food for the aquatic shark snakes. She stood their for moment without saying a word watching the lake dye a crimson red. "The audacity of some men LT. They deserved their fate" A voice said behind her as a large man appear. It was Deigo her right hand man, The heavy downpour outlining his massive body.



"Unfortunately not all men can be as sophisticated and sexy as I" Deigo said boasting his comment bringing a disgusted look to reina's face. "Junichi Kojiro...He Could be a problem" Reina thought to herself, The man brought hope to the world rebels and that itself was a greater threat then she could imagine. Hope gives people strength and outlaws with strength was never anything good. "Where heading to the base, I want security around Junichi enhanced I want him to forget the very idea of freedom. That right only belongs to those who follow justice" She said as her men saluted her, Rainy gallows continued to weep.

*With Junichi*

We see a dimly litted cell, The walls and floor made out of sea stone. In the darkness sat a young man with numerous bruises and cuts on his body. His hands tied with sea stone cuffs showed that he was devil fruit user. His jacket dusted and dirty as his hair was now messy. The door open letting a ray of light come in as a Marine walked through the door. "_Heres you're food scum"_ The man through down a bowl of mush that seem inedible even to the lowest of food chain. 

Junichi looked at the meal and gave the man a smile "Ah how lucky am i to be dining on such gourmet food. Tell me do the Marines eat like this everyday when their banging their mothers?" His little joke caused him to receive a blow to the face the blood driping from his mouth. "_You're executions in three days, Don't make it any harder on yourself"_The marine left leaving the slop out of reach for Junichi though it wasn't much lost as he wasn't intrested in eating it. Laying back Junichi thought to himself "I wonder what i'm going to say to god once i die? Sorry i didn't show up for church i was busy killing Marines" He laughed to himself and shook his head and then sighed.

*With Hanako and Co*

"A Machine that will stop the rain?" Hanako and Pachi asked, Their curiosity at it's peak. The Marine scientist nodded "Yes, You see ever since i was a child their has always been rain on this island. I wish to bring the sun to Rainy gallows" "Hmm what will you name the island then?" Hanako thought believing the name to be important. "THATS NOT IMPORTANT!" Pachi scolded. "But" The scientist words catching the attention of the two. "The man who holds the secret to completing the machine is to be executed in three days" "Then we save him" Hanako said getting up from her seat. "But" Before sasumi could talk a knock on the door arrived "Dr.Sasumi it's the Marines" Turning to the others "Hurry you have to hide!!" With the Marines at the door what will happen?!!


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 23, 2009)

The MacGuffin

Admiral Jinzou's, as he was referred to these days, warship was sailing towards their next destination.Rumor was it there was a big meeting coming up and Jinzou decided, that since he had no assignment at the moment, it would be more efficient to head back to HQ already.It would be a waste of time to spent the next couple of days traveling away from HQ only to be ordered to return to HQ later.

"Admiral on deck!"A random officer shouted when Jinzou and his right hand appeared on deck.His right hand being the bespectacled Lt. Commander Mary Jane and like always she was right by his side, carrying notepad with her.It helped her keep track of everything, there wasn't just always going on something here on this ship but Jinzou was a man that valued efficiency and haste.With all essential information written down on the notepad she wouldn't have to waste too much time trying to remember it on her own.

All of the marines on deck lined up next to each other and saluted their commander, discipline and protocol was something Jinzou enforced strictly on his warship.But this occasionally served another purpose, like today.

The admiral had walked trough the two rows of marines but suddenly stopped, Mary already started smiling, knowing full well what was going to happen next and she couldn't agree with it more.

"Pretty Officer Foreman, is it not?"The android said, the nervous marine nodded and when he realized his mistake he quickly corrected himself and added a."Yes, Sir."

"How was that?"He turned to Mary."You saw what I did, I pretended to be unsure in an attempt to humanize myself."He had been working on improving himself for quite some time now, but only recently he has started to try and come across less like a machine.Ofcourse he was only pretending to be unsure of the officer's identity, he everyone's face and records on file in his hard drive.

Mary smiled."Yes, sir."She said."I noticed and I have to say you have to have to say that your current voice sounds perfect, your choice of words could still improve sir."She then explained."Is it not, sounds a bit too formal."Mary added a couple of suggestion."I'd go with: Right?, I think it was.....And sir, try to use more contractions."

Alpha took all of this in and gave her a."Thank you, Lt. Commander."He then turned to the Petty Officer."It's been brought to my attention that you've been repeatedly violating marine protocol by harassing my female subordinates and lately have been caught peeping in the female's washing facilities on board."He immediately brought Mary's advice regarding to the contractions into practice.

He raised his right hand and pointed with his index finger at Foreman's face, the Petty Officer's complexion turned awfully pale when this happened and he was shaking in his boots.Alph's finger glimmered before a low power laser was fired from it, though low power according to his standards it still injury Foreman's eye beyond recovery and the wounded Petty Officer screamed out in pain while clutching his injured eye.


"This will be only warning, if I'm informed you are continuing this pirate like behavior I will execute you for disgracing the marines."Alph said before moving on.He was strict like this, after a serious enough offense or after enough smaller ones he'd punish you fittingly (In his opinion) and then give you one more chance.

Jinzou headed over the helm, from it he looked at their position and compared it to his predictions."It seems like the engine is performing according to my expectations."He then added."We're nearly home."


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 23, 2009)

*Those Under the Rain*

*With Hanako and Co*

Hanako and Pachi had hidden in Sasumi's basement with her "aid" (pushing them down) Roy and Yuri we're still busy napping away recovering from their injuries. Opening the door the Marines stood their, The Rain pouring as heavy as ever. "Would you like to come in?" Sasumi said trying to be hospitable. _"We've come for the Weapon Blue Prints" _The Leader of the squad said. "But their not ready yet" _"We we're afraid you'd say that" _The leader of the Marines said taking out a pistol pointing it to the scientists face. _"Dr. Sasumi you are hereby under arrest for treason against the Marines"_

"Treason what are you talking about! I have served the military with the upmost loyalty!" Sasumi tried to plead with the men. Hanako wanted to bust out of the basements and beat up the Marines but Pachi was holding her back. _"If you don't come peacefully we have been ordered to kill you"_ Seeing that resistence would only lead to her death Sasumi complied. _"Check the house for others"_ The Leader said "What are you doing!?" "_Quiet" _The leader said. "We've found two kids sleeping sir? What do we do?" "LEAVE THEM ALONE THEY ARE ONLY CHILDREN! I WILL COME ALONG PEACEFULLY IF YOU LEAVE THEM ALONE!" The leader thought about it for a second and then agreed. _"Lets go"_

Making sure the marines where gone Pachi let go off Hanako who busted through the basement door. "WHAT THE HELL PACHI! WE'VE COULD'VE STOPPED THEM!" "START THINKING WITH YOU'RE HEAD KID YOU CAN'T SOLVE EVERY PROBLEMS WITH YOU'RE FIST!" Hanako stayed quiet as she looked around the room."I'm going to rescue her..." Hanako said gritting her teeth "If you want to stay behind thats fine but i wont let her get captured" Pachi sighed as the girl was about to leave. "Hold on i'm coming to" He looked at Yuri and Roy and headed out with Hanako into the rainy city.

*Marine Base, Rainy Gallows

With Junichi*

The door creaked opened again the same artificial light invading the darkness of the cell. Junichi's eyes had to get adjusted trying to make out the silhoutted figure standing in front of him. "Junichi Kojiro" The Person finally becoming visible revealing Reina standing proud and tall as she gave him a judging look. "Miss Reina De La Mor, Did you wipe you're feet before coming in i like keeping a clean cell" He said with a smile on his face, The comment earning him a spit to the face by Reina.

"Lady like as always" He retorted shaking the spit off his face. "The scum seem to have respect for you..Even admire you" Pulling out her revolver she pointed the gun to his head "If I kill you now all hope for those mongrels will be gone" The barrell of the gun tracing the target. To Reina's Surprise Junichi didn't seem scared and almost seem to invite the idea of death. "Go ahead princess, I ain't afraid of death and I'm nobodies hero so go right ahead If it floats you're marine infested boat" He said giving her his famous care free smile.

*BANG!!*

Blood streamed down Junichi's face, A scrath above his eye brow appeared where the bullet grazed him. "The marine's will sing at you're execution" Placing the gun back in it's holster Reina turned around and left. The Ray of light quickly dissapeared as the door slammed shut. Resting his head back against the rocks Junichi smiled to himself. "Three more days...." He merely said as the darkness of the cell enveloped him.

*With Hanako and Pachi outside of the Marine Base*

"This is it" Pachi said hiding behind a wall looking for an opening into the massive base. "Hanako we have to" Turning around he noticed the red head girl wasn't there, Turning back to the base he saw the girl knocking loudly on the door. "OPEN UP! I'M TRYING TO BUST SOMEONE OUT!" Hanako called out but before the guard could see who the voice belonged to Pachi quickly pulled her into a nearby alleyway. "IDIOT! YOU'RE GOING TO GET US CAUGHT!" "Then how do we get in?" "We need a disguise". How will pachis plan turn out?!!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 23, 2009)

_*The Calm Belt...*_
_The Cutie Pie 3_ travels along the flat and waveless sea that is the calm belt. A place which no one in their right mind would dare enter. First of all there's no wind in the belt, so you'd have to either row or find some other use of propulsion to get to where you need to go, and secondly, the entire place is one big nesting ground for Sea Kings so large they dwarf the imagination. 

Only the Marines and the infamous Kuja tribe actively sail these dangerous waters, and the random and insane Pirate of course. Annie for her part might be insane but she certainly isn't a random Pirate. She sits on the top deck of her boat, casually drinking a cup of hot coffee and reading the morning newspaper, unmindful of the gigantic shadows swimming underneath her boat. She savors the taste in her mouth, but its missing something. She takes out a flask of brandy from her coat and spikes the cup of coffee with a few drops. 

"That's better," she mumbles with a faint smile. The alcohol no longer has any effect on her but its the thought that counts. 

Suddenly a giant geyser of water shoots up high into the air followed by a colossal shape that rises out of the depths. Annie holds her cup of coffee to her lips and stares at the giant figure. 

"Hm?"

A giant Seacow as big as a 50 story building looks down at Annie and emits a high pitched and ear splitting roar. The sails of the boat flutter violently as the creatures roar buffets the tiny boat, and Annie has to grip her cowboy hat to prevent it from flying off of her head. The creature stops roaring and glares at her, one thing is on its mind, breakfast. 

Annie puts down her cup of coffee, "Well now aren't we cranky this morning!" she exclaims. She motions towards her coffee pot, "Want some coffee? it always makes me feel better in the morning,"  she asks the Seacow.

The Seacow roars back in answer and lunges at her...
_
Ten minutes later..._
The giant Seacow pulls along Annie's boat, harnessed with a thick link of rope around its neck. It has a huge black shiner on its right eye, and it sniffles slightly. Meanwhile Annie has her feet kicked up on the railing while reading a book titled, _Swordsman: Why They're Not Worth the Effort_.

Annie tips her lone right eye over the top of her book and notices the giant Seacow is going the wrong way. "OI! The North Blue is that way!" she yells at it. The Seacow whimpers in apology and quickly changes direction.

Within the hour they reach the border between the Calm Belt and the North Blue sea. Annie leaves the giant Sea King behind and goes along her merry way.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 23, 2009)

Ursla raises her brow at Lucy. Mary Poppins? Who in the hell is Mary Poppins? Ursla placed her hands on her hips and gave Lucy a stern look. "This Mary Poppins woman better look like a goddess, or else." Ursla said as she tossed her hair. 

Suddenly, the marine captain was back in his original state of mind. He charged at both Lucy and Ursla with a look of vengeance in his eyes. Ursla quickly parried the blade with her umbrella. Umbrella's weren't made for this use, but it would have to suffice. Ursla struggled to hold of the Marine captain's blade. Her arms shook violently as she used nearly every bit of strength she had. 

To make matters even worse, the annoying tigergull was swooping down to wreak havoc upon the two ladies. Ursla turned her neck slightly so that she could see clearly. "Hey girl. You aren't carrying those guns for nothing, I know you have some type of skill. Do us both of favor and take care of that bird since that loud mouth brat over there is out of commission." Ursla said as she raised her leg and kicked the marine captain off of her before he could overpower the masseuse.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 23, 2009)

*Trumpet Island...*

Ursla raises her brow at Lucy. Mary Poppins? Who in the hell is Mary Poppins? Ursla placed her hands on her hips and gave Lucy a stern look. "This Mary Poppins woman better look like a goddess, or else." Ursla said as she tossed her hair. 

Lucy shakes her head, clearing the cobwebs from her mind, "Well Mary Poppins doesn't dress like a cheap stripper, that's for sure..." Lucy mutters. 

Thankfully the Marine Captain attacks them, interrupting Lucy's train of thought. 

Ursla defends with her umbrella and kicks the Marine away. Overhead, the Tigergull soars down from above with its maw wide open, looking to tear them to pieces. Ursla turns her neck slightly to get a good view of the bird monstrosity.   

"Hey girl!" she calls out towards Lucy. "You aren't carrying those guns for nothing, I know you have some type of skill. Do us both of favor and take care of that bird since that loud mouth brat over there is out of commission." Ursla said as she raised her leg and kicked the marine captain off of her before he could overpower the masseuse.

Lucy thumbs her nose at Ursla, taking her rebuke as a challenge. "You bet these guns aren't for show lady!" she yells. "Don't you know who I am?! Don't you recognize this gorgeous face?!" she points at her eyes, her left eye is green while the other is light brown, "These deadly killers eyes?!"  

Ursla however looks back at Lucy with a blank expression. Lucy becomes redfaced with anger. _WHY DOESN'T ANYONE EVER RECOGNIZE ME?!?_ she thinks. 

Unfortunately  Lucy has no time to lecture the woman on her lack of knowledge of famous cute gunslingers. The Tigergull swoops down on them. Lucy draws her right silver revolver (her left revolver was kicked away by the Marine Captain) as fast as her right arm can move. Lucy closes her left eye and takes aim while biting down on her tongue, a bad habit from her childhood when she used to get nervous. 

"QUICK DRAW!" Lucy exclaims, and fires. Her revolver makes a palpable thundercrack sound as she presses the trigger. A silver bullet flies out of the barrel of her gun and hits the upper corner of the Tigergull's left eye, causing it to scream in outrage and suddenly twist around in the air, its beating wings kicking up dust all over the place like a whirlwind. 

"That's a Money shot right there!" Lucy exclaims happily. However the Tigergull in its fury divebombs straight towards Becky, who Lucy still thinks is some kind of little red Dwarf girl. 

"HEY DWARF GIRL WATCH OUT!!" Lucy calls out to her.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 23, 2009)

*Trumpet Island...*

Captain Becky set her eyes and all her energy on getting the Tigergull to come down so she could give it what it deserved. There was a commotion going on behind her, but that didn't concern her. This bird, just like Marc, just like that Blowfish.... was not taking her seriously.

"Come on... come on..."

She was beginning to stumble.

"You're causing way to much trouble for me you little brat. And if I hear the word harlot come out of your mouth again, you're going to need to become one to pay for your medical bills." Ursla said stoutly.

"Wha...what was that, lewd woman?!? You're nex...next."

The harlot left and got involved with the commotion before Becky could even get her threat out. She lazily turned her head back to the bird who was now charging at her full force. It seemed wounded now. 

"HEY DWARF GIRL WATCH OUT!!" Lucy calls out to her.

Becky grumbled something about a skank and a dungeon as she raised her fist in the air. She would take out this insolent beast with one swing. She would rip that harlot apart. She would find whoever called her a dwarf... 

Just as the Tigergull shrieked and opened its beak wide to receive the young captain, Becky fell to the ground. After fighting a Yonkou, falling to a haki blast, being eaten and tossed to the ground from miles high twice.. fatigue took the little hothead. 

The Tigergull, missing Becky by a space no thicker then her pinky, plodded on with mouth gaping. The harlot and the twit jumped out of the way as the big bad marine was just getting to his feet. He turned around and saw a column of razor teeth and a bruised uvula. 

"Oh crap." 

The Tigergull swallowed the marine wholesale while slamming belly first into the ground. The wound to his eye and any damage that marine might be doing to him on the inside was beginning to get to the bird. It jetted forward right off the cliff, slammed into a cliff on the opposite side neck-first, made a sickening shriek and plunged downward. 

Becky was now curled up into a ball, snoring in a fitful sleep. 

"zzzZZZzzz.... I'll kill you all I'll.... zzZZZzz.... You can't talk to me lik... zzZZZzz.... more cookies, you useless buffoon..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 23, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice IV*

Prince sat nonchalantly in his desk, trying to find something to do other than to read Clemen's mission folder. He hated running missions from her. Usually they tested his moral boundaries.

It wouldn't hurt so much if he didn't partially _agree_ with the people he was fighting most of the time. He wasn't Garrick, he didn't believe these people to be pure evil. Most of the time the pirates were the persecuted ones. They struck back at an impure government, and Prince had to admire their ideals and courage.

But the law was the law. And there had to be laws, or else there would be chaos. And there had to be people to uphold the laws, or else there would be chaos. Prince sighed, rubbing his temples. Stress was not good. Stress was the last thing he needed right now. With that Arkins freak on board, who knew what could happen? The commander glanced longingly at the picture on his desk. It was of Garrick, Clemens, V, Karl, him, Tsubaki, stray cat, and even Eric. He sighed. Everything had been so much simpler back then. Not better, but simpler. Garrick and Clemens were the power. His sole job was to fight the power. And hit on Tsubaki. And then try and avoid being beaten up by Karl. And then avoid making V angry. And to feed Stray Cat, because the cat had no thumbs with which to open cans.

Yes, so much simpler.

He sighed again, and picked up the mission dossier. He read it through once, twice, and groaned. It was going to be one of _those_ missions. He walked over to the corner of the room and shut his eyes in concentration.

It was intercom time, Prince style.

"Attention Task force "Absolute" Justice" Prince announced as dozens of his mirages popped up in all the major rooms on the ship. (Basically that meant the barracks, the mess hall, the lounges, the weight room, and the officer's quarters) "This is Commander Prince speaking. We've got another mission. So Lydia," (The ship's chief navigator "Set us on course for Oasis island. And all senior officers, meet me in the conference room. We've got some metal to save."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 23, 2009)

_*Trumpet Island...*_
Lucy springs to her feet and runs over to the cliff edge, shaking her fist down at the Tigergull and Marine Captain trapped in its belly. "HA! That's what you get!" she hollers, hoping that the Marine inside can still hear her loud voice, "The name's Lucy and don't you forget i...."

*BABOOOOOOM!  *

The Tigergull hits the jagged spikes five hundred feet below and explodes in a swirl of feathers, and bodyparts. Lucy cringes and almost dry heaves, "Okay scratch that he won't be remembering much of anything..." she mutters, actually pitying the Marine a bit, but only just a little bit. 

*BABLAM!*

The sound of a punch being thrown echoes and Lucy spins around. She sees Hawkins on one knee, flooring a Marine with a punch to the stomach. Around him lays several knocked out Marines. "Oh hey Hawkins!" she shouts at him. Lucy had lost track of him in the entire commotion. She runs towards him and helps him to his feet. 

"Thanks," he mutters, slightly out of breath. Lucy chuckles and shrugs her shoulders, "See everything went according to plan!" she says happily. Hawkins looks at her as if she's gone mad, "Yeah...right," he mumbles. He looks over at Ursla and at the unconscious girl with the strange Devil Fruit he had sensed earlier. 

"Are they with you?" he asks Lucy. They both seem as crazy as Lucy is in his opinion. Lucy shakes her head and walks towards Becky. "I don't know these girls," she crouches over Becky and snaps her fingers in front of Becky's face.

"Hey you awake shorty!" she asks Becky. 

"She needs medical treatment!" Hawkins tells her, still keeping a wary eye on Ursla. The woman had expressed interest in taking his head after all. "So do you!" he tells Lucy. 

Lucy raises a questioning eyebrow, "Huh? Why?" she asks him. Hawkins emphatically points at her crimson stained left short sleeve. "YOU WERE SHOT!"   he yells at her. 

Lucy looks down at the gunshot wound in her left shoulder suddenly feeling lightheaded and dizzy. "Oh yeah...that," she mutters in an obvious tone, with all the adrenaline pumping through her veins she had honestly forgotten about it. Lucy's eyes spin and she faints to the ground. 

Hawkins disappears from his spot in a blur and appears under her just before she hits the ground, scooping her up in his arms. He figures he probably looks worse then these two but he puts that out of his mind. Hawkins checks Lucy's pulse which is faint but steady. The other girl seems to be fine other then extreme exhaustion he thinks. What could she have gone through he muses.   

Hawkins turns towards Ursla, "Listen uh I know you want my bounty head and all but can we settle that after we get these two some help?" he asks her, "Is there a doctor near here?"  

Hawkins looks around anxiously while he waits for her response. It won't be long before others come for him and he doesn't want to put these three ladies in any danger.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 23, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice IV...*
Arkins tests out his new Gunblade in the training gym of the ship. The weapon was a gift from Vice Admiral Clemens. He stands in front of a row of six straw dummies with the Gunblade in his grip, three of the dummies are already missing their heads.

Arkins stares at the trigger of the gunblade questioningly, "What do you do?" he mutters at the blade as if it will answer his question. He had tried to get the trigger to work but so far as he could tell it did nothing and provided no real function. 

_It's got to do something!_ he shouts in his mind. 

As he ponders this mystery, the familiar whiny voice of Commander Prince comes over the den den mushi intercom system. *"Attention Task force "Absolute" Justice. This is Commander Prince speaking. We've got another mission. So Lydia set us on course for Oasis island. And all senior officers, meet me in the conference room. We've got some metal to save."*

Arkins nods his head, "About fucking time!" he exclaims, "Kill me some fuckin Pirates!" He holsters his gunblade and heads for the showers, only instead of going to the men's side he enters the women's section. Loud screams immediately ring out from the womens locker room. 

"Oh I'm sorry this isn't Co-Ed?" Arkins innocent voice can be heard replying.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 23, 2009)

*With the Storm Chasers...*

"And here we have our Seastone-coated...." 

Morty the assistant droned on about the wonderful and wonderfully complex things that adorned the lab. Fame walked on with his hood over his head. He received a wound equal to a paper cut on his wrist during the earlier run-in with the bustas. 

Yo Yo YO! This place is the bizzz, son! Check it ma' man, I usually ain't on the geeky tip, ya mean', but when ya'll think all this funky fresh gear gonna be a go for us grunts?" 

Morty stopped his tour for a moment so he could give Bobby a confused look. 

"When you say 'funky fresh gear' you mean-" 

"I mean when is all DIS" Bobby spreads out his arms to all of the contraptions about the area. "Gonna be ready for field work! Day-um, son, I'm speakin' perfect English!"

Morty looked rightly nervous. 

"Ahem, Y-yes well, all that you see here is still in alpha stage production. In a few..." 

The assistant droned on as Bobby leaned over to his homie Kaito and spoke. 

"In otha words, 'no time soon'. Its a shame, homie. If every marine had just one of these thangs on dey side the pirates wouldn't.... ah well, gotta make due with what we have for now, ya feel?"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 23, 2009)

*Trumper Island*
Ursla contemplates the deal Hawkins is attempting to strike. He wants her to help save two girls who have put her through noting but trouble since she first laid eyes on the both of them. On top of that, Hawkins was in a weaker state and she could possibly capture him (or so she thought) and be on her merry way with a large sum of money. On the other hand, even Ursla wasn't heartless enough to let two young girls die so easily. 

Ursla walked over to where Hawkins was holding Lucy and Becky. She looked at Hawkins straight in the eyes for a moment. She then sighed deeply, "I really am becoming soft. Place them on the ground Hawkins." Ursla said as Hawkins obeyed her command. 

Ursla clasped both of her hands together and this time a sparkling blue light emitted from them. *"Cura ang?lica!"* (Angelic healing) Ursla exclaimed in a soft tone as the light quickly faded. Ursla then tapped both Becky and Lucy on their foreheads and chest. With every touch the blue light was emitted. 

Ursla examined both of the ladies as their bodies became much more stable and calm. "I used my ability to ease their pain as much as I could. This should be able to hold them until we reach the island whence we came. Please go fetch a ship so that we can quickly depart." Urlsa said as she attended to the two girls.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 23, 2009)

_*Trumpet Island...*_
Hawkins eyes widen as he sees Ursla's hands glow with an ethereal light. _What!?_ he thinks and he quickly closes his eyes, stretching out his mind towards Ursla's DF power. A sudden soothing and calming wave of energy floats through his minds eye and then washes over his entire body. It's as if all his earthly troubles mean nothing, and he's at peace with himself and the world.  

When Hawkins opens his eyes he suddenly feels much less tired...in fact much much better. _AM I HEALED?!_ he thinks to himself, not daring to think it could be true but then he quickly feels that familiar gnawing and ever hungry cancer deep in the pit of his stomach.

Hawkins narrows his eyes towards the ground and frowns. It's only sleeping not gone he realizes. Whatever healing power this woman Ursla has, it can only temporarily keep his deteriorating condition at bay. He looks at her and imagines capturing her and tying her up, keeping her always close and leeching off her powers to remain young and healthy. The old Hawkins, the man who gave his life for Darver, would've done it in a second, but that Hawkins is gone now. 

Ursla examines both of the ladies as their bodies became much more stable and calm. "I used my ability to ease their pain as much as I could. This should be able to hold them until we reach the island whence we came. Please go fetch a ship so that we can quickly depart." Ursla said as she attended to the two girls.

Hawkins gratefully nods towards her. "You're a good person. Thank you," he tells her. Using the temporary health that he now has, Hawkins heads towards the harbor at quick pace. 

_Trumpet Island harbor..._
Some minutes later, Hawkins arrives at the harbor and looks out across the various boats in the docks. He spots a small slavers boat. A group of grungy looking slavers push a line of shackled and fearful looking people into the docks. 

"Move it ye dogs!" one of them yells before cracking a whip. 

Hawkins grins, "That'll do," he whispers and walks towards them.  
_
20 minutes later..._
The ex-slavers boat appears around the coastline where he left Ursla and the two girls. He moors the ship just off a rocky inlet and leaps off the boat, walking towards Ursla and bowing towards her. 

"Your ship has arrived," he tells her with a smirk and pointing at the boat moored at the inlet.


----------



## chulance (Nov 23, 2009)

*Rainy Island *

Frudet had arrived on the island known as Rainy Island, his new home. He wanted to find a pirate crew, it had been years since his crew had been killed by marines. He'd been on this island for around two days, it was a bit cold. The people weren't very friendly, and it was always raining. That was the only thing interesting about the town. The fact that it rained non-stop, he didn't know if it was caused by a devil fruit or what? He'd asked some locals about the rain, most of them had always known it to rain.

He'd already figured out what colors, he'd used to hide in this place. Blue was an obvious choice considering the rain. Rainy Island had a fairly large amount of marines there, so he saw why there were not many pirates around shooting guns off. He'd stolen food twice, and easily avoided the marines. He was heading back to an Inn he was staying it. He planned to stay on this island for a while. He was going to continue searching for a pirate crew, and see if he could find one.

He'd assumed the color of the rain, light blue, and blended in. On his way to the inn something sparked his curiosity. The marines dragging a girl off to the base. _I haven't had an adventure in a while? Might as well go off see why there taking this girl in_ and with that he went after the marines, staying a good distance away, while following of course.  He followed them, and he also spotted something else? A group that was going to free the girl from marine custody? _A small group trying to get someone from the marines, sounds like pirates to me _ 

If they weren't pirates, well that didn't matter. He hated marines, and any group wanting to get people away from them were his friends. They were speaking of a disguise and he merely spoke reverting to his original color so he would be visible" If your looking for a disguise? You've found it/.."He chuckled


----------



## Bertelsen (Nov 23, 2009)

The clattering of something hitting wood was heard above Roy. His eyes twitched a little bit from the sound and then finally were open all the way. His body hurt all over especially his chest. He had no idea where he was at and the last thing Roy remembered was pulling Hanako onto the beach as they all passed out after a battle with Ateru and his Pirates. Roy grabbed his head and shook it slightly as he tried to figure out how he got into this building. He turned his legs over the side of the bed. He was in nothing but a pair of shorts but the rest of his clothes were sitting folded on a chair in the room. 

After changing quickly Roy walked around the house. It was extremely quiet in the house but in the kitchen it looked like there was some food recently made but was already gone. Roy walked into Yuri's room to see her fast asleep still. She must have been through a lot after all that had happened and needed more rest than everyone else. But this also meant that Pachi and Hanako must have been here as well. "Maybe they went into town to look around. I wonder where we're at too." Roy thought to himself.

He looked out the window and saw it was still raining. "How much does it rain here anyway?" Roy grabbed a jacket and threw it on and walked outside trying his best to keep his head from getting to wet. The town seemed pretty gloomy with all the rain. Roy walked around for a few minutes before he stopped someone to ask where he was. "Excuse me ma'am. Sorry to bother you but could you tell me what island this is?" "Did you hit your head or somthen boy? Your on the island Rainy Gallows where it always rains. Now leave me alone before I get soaked talkin to you." The woman walked off in a hurry and Roy stared up into the downpour. "Rainy Gallows huh? I here that there's a notorious group of marines here that execute pirates. I wonder where Hanako and Pachi are at?' With that Roy walked further into the town hoping to find them.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 23, 2009)

"y...you sons f bitches! I should eat your stupid hat if you look at my boobs again!" Kagami was an angry drunk to say the least and was causing a ruckus. She only had two drinks and they weren't even that strong. A bar stool went flying out of the saloon and it was soon blown apart by a shotgun blast.

"Kagami! How dare you!" Mordecai said stomping towards her, "How dare you go and drink without buying all these nice fellas one!"

There was a loud cheer as The Red Dawn instantly made themselves liked for buying 30 men drinks.

"Aw hell pardner, I thought you was one of those trouble makers but you a pretty good kid huh?" The Bartender said

"Hey, you get nowhere in life by being mean you know. You better excuse my female colleague, she goes through moodswings when she's drunk." Kagami was now on the table singing a song she made up. The cowboys didn't mind as they had a birds eye view up her skirt. One guy got kicked in the face for staring.

"No problem fella. Moodswings huh? Used to be a girl like that round these parts, but your friend there got less nasty ones than she did."

"Hm?" Mordecai said sitting with a beer

"Oh yeah, that girl. The Witch."

The entire bar went quiet, except Kagami who was oblivious to it and carried on belting out badly sung songs.

"Her reputation precedes her, who is she?" Vergil asked keeping to water.

"She used to be part of this village but then she musta been prayin to some sorta weird Demon, cause she became one. Turned into a freak! We did what anyone would do and kicked her out the village."

Mordecai stayed silent

"Yeah, she tried to come back, we had to damn near kill the bitch before she got the message. Her pops was the one that did mosta the shootin', damn right too." the barman said, "but she showed her true colour soon after that. Killed half the kids here in this town. While they were sleepin! I tell you, I'd pay good money to have that bitch brought to us so we can burn her at the stake!"

Mordecai downed his beer. "How much you talkin'"

"Well Son, if you can do it I'll happily give you a cool 100,000."

"Make it 200,000 and we'll do it." Mordecai said looking at him with a steely gaze.

"Hah, well alright, you got some balls on you kid. You do it, we'll give you 200,000." the barman said, Vergil looked around and saw nods of approval.

"Kagami, let's go. We got work to do." Mordecai said and Kagami staggered towards them, due to her low tolerance, it usually only took her an hour to sober up.

The trio walked out the Saloon and towards their target. The Witch.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 23, 2009)

With the Storm Chasers...

Kaito ignored his fellow Lt. and simply nodded after he noticed he had stopped talking, he was too intriguided by the suit of armor that lied in front of them, "What can this thing do exactly?"

Morty cleared his throat, "Well I'm afraid that's top secret, however we hope to get the blue prints to Admiral Jinzou soon which will undoubtably speed up production so you may get to see sooner than you think," he says with a grin and then he continues the tour.

"Yea...sooner than you think," he says trailing behind the group. Tyson soon busted into the room, "Well men, our ship will be ready in the morning! They've arranged some rooms for all of us so get some sleep!" they all nod and head over to the rooms that have been arranged for them. The high ranking officers got their own room while the other fodder crammed into the remaining rooms.

As night covered the base Kaito's eyes shot open. He carefully got out of bed and threw on a suit of all black and a mask that covered the lower half of his face. He carefully weaved through the base until he arrived at his destionation. 

He entered the room and saw his target: _Fukitsu_ the sign read under the case that holds the armor. He looked up at it in awe for a moment.



He whipped out a concealed switchblade and carves a hole in the glass case. As he grabs hold of the suit and alarms begin going off through out the base, "As expected..."

Moments later marines charge into the room, guns raised, "Whe-where'd it go! Morty shouted in shock to see it missing, and no one in the room, "F-fan out! We've got to find that suit!" 

The marines begin charging through the base, rounding up the Storm Chasers. They hold them all at gun point, "What is the meaning of this!" Tyson shouts, "Our most prized and expensive experiment is missing...and your crew is likely responsible..." one of the men inform them, "What are you talking about! My men can barely operate a Den Den Mushi, like they'd be able to handle anything more advanced than that!"

"Then how about you sir?" the man asks, "MYSELF INCLUDED! Oi, where's Kougi!" Kaito soon rushes to the front of the mob of marines, "Right here sir, what is going on?"

"Ugh...some misunderstanding I'm sure..." Tyson says glaring the Base's Marines. The lead scientist walks into the room, "Your ship's repairs are complete Lt. Commander, and you will be free to go...after each and every one of your men are searched..."

"Fine! We've got nothing to hide! Isn't that right men!" they all cheer, "That's right..." Kaito says firmly.

A few hours later...

The men reboard the _Swift Justice_ and the lead scientist speaks with Tyson, "I'm sorry for the misunderstanding sir, have a safe journey," Tyson rolls his eyes, "Yea yea yea, good luck with that suit thingy of yours. Alright men! PULL OUT OF THIS DUMP!" he orders and men start to get into position.

With Kaito...

He falls back onto his bed with a sigh, "That was close..." he walks over to his wall, removes a picture, and then slides open that part of the wall. He then unlocks a safe and pulls out the red suit, _Fukitsu_. He then gives a devilish grin, "We'll do good work together Fukistu...Good work."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 23, 2009)

_*With Annie...*_
Annie Desiree Clementine, aka The Queen of Gunslingers, aka Deadshot Annie, aka Blondie, aka The Legendary Drunk (she doesn't like this one), sails through the North Blue towards the Pandora Archipelago. A mass of island chains known for their lawlessness and wild atmosphere. Her particular destination are the so called Badlands. She's going there to meet an old acquaintance, someone she hasn't seen in years. 

Annie approaches a small out of the way bay where she docks her boat. She notices another larger boat already moored on the coastline. Annie debates heading over and seeing if they have any good liquor but decides to press on. 

Instead she heads on foot towards the nearest saloon. The harsh arid climate and terrain actually comforts Annie slightly, reminding her of the West Blue. She notices a rattle snake crawl out from under a rock and stops in her tracks. 

"Lunch," she mutters. 

*BANG! *

Annie walks on with the dead rattle snake draped around her neck. She hopes to find someone to cook it for her. She's always been a terrible cook herself. 

_*Trumpet Island...*_
Hawkins and Ursla carry the unconscious forms of Becky and Lucy onto the commandeered boat that Hawkins had retrieved. Ursla lays Becky and Lucy on side by side cots. 

While Ursla is still tending to the two girls, he decides to make his exit. Being around him is something that will be too dangerous for these three for sure, he thinks. Hawkins begins to say his goodbye to Ursla when Lucy suddenly yawns loudly and turns over on her bunk, absently reaching her arm out and extending it over Becky's bunk, draping her right hand over Becky's face and covering her nose. 

"I like it when you tickle my arm Bobby, ehehehe," she giggles like an idiot before a dribble of drool slides down the right corner of her mouth.

Hawkins shakes his head and laughs, "I'm out of here!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 23, 2009)

~ Aboard the Golden Future ~ 

"So then you know where she is?" Amerigo ask as he calmed himself while fixing his eyes on ‘Victor.’ William’s eyes narrow to little dots as he stumbles back and falls flat on his ass.  “Shi….shiii.. Shiii..” He stutters as he fumbles back trying to make as much distance between him and ’Victor’ as he can.  “Shichibukai.” ‘Victor’ replies completing William’s thought.  “Y….yeah what you said.” William squeezes out _ Oh we’re screwed_ William thinks as he scrambles to try to get back to his feet. As William made a spectacle of himself ‘Victor’s’ gaze fell back onto Amerigo.  “And if I didn’t know where she was, then what would my reasons here be? Kill you all maybe.” ‘Victor’ says with a sinister smile splitting his lips as he crossed his left leg over his right knee. 

 “When I look in your eyes, First Mate is it? I sense much confusion. Your probably wondering why I’m hear. We’ll if It were to kill you, you would have never seen me.” ’Victor says as a card oozes to life in his hand.  “The reason I’ve decided to help you is three fold. First I really don’t care about the whims of the World Government. Sure the perks are good. But I’ll kill a Marine as quickly as I’d kill a baby. Second I have a standing bet with Vice Admiral….” ‘Victor’ stopped speaking as he  dropped his left  foot back to the deck. A larger smile crossed his features   “Well fancy that. I thought you looked familiar. Rumors are you had been executed Amerigo Vespucci, for some conspiracy involving another Marine.” Victor mused as he stood from the seat he had created.

 “If memory serves when we took that small spit of dirt for the Government you were the only Marine that could stomach my methods of execution. But I can reminisce about days past later. The bet involves some of the finest art in the lands and my wagers are on this. Well lets just say unique crew.” ’Victor’ says as his glance cut up to Bilbor momentarily.   “But the third reason only surfaced today.” He says as the seat absorbs back into his body.  “Is that Shipwright of yours.” Victor says as he looks to William who returns his glance all be it very nervously.   “The chatter over my Den Den Mushi is giving a report of a fight on Trumpet Island. There is a description of a young girl that matches your Captain’s description there. How she got there from Edmund's Hill is a mystery.” ‘Victor’ says as he wraps his arms around his back.  “Now for my help, a payment is in order.” ‘Victor’ says as he vanishes from their view just to appear behind William an instant later.

Victor wraps his right hand around William’s  right bicep. A sizzling sound can be heard as William screams in pain. With a shove the shipwright stumbles forward and slams to the ground. In a frantic motion William grabs his arm. Blazing red hot in his flesh was a new tattoo of a wolf’s skull.  “Be glad I not take your life. The Devil Fruit you posses I once acquired many years ago.  But before I could get it and sell it the Marines up and confiscated it. A Marine then ate it. I spent a good while looking to kill that Marine. But it wasn’t to be.  As you may already know that Fruit is very unique even amongst Devil Fruits. And that Tattoo will help me observe it. So don’t go off getting yourself killed Shipwright.” Victor says as he walks past the two back toward the railing. Turning back to the two ‘Victor‘ speaks again  “Now go save your captain and do keep her safe, I loose my wager. You loose too.” Victor says as he turns back toward the sea. With another step his body disperses into several crows that fly in several different directions. 

 “He’s nuts.” William says as he rolls on his back, the skin on his arm was still boiling from the heat ‘Victor’ used to affix the tattoo in place. The card ‘Victor’ was holding hits the deck face up, on it was the Ace of Spades held by a ghoulish figure.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 23, 2009)

The duo began to walk towards the outskirts of town with their weapons over their shoulders.

"You think there'll be another fruit user in the bandit group?" Tsao asked while lazily spinning his spear. 

"Dunno. They might have one more hidden up their sleeves. We'll just kick their ass even if they do."

Tsao's grin widened "Even better." He stopped walking for a moment, then ripped his shirt off.

"WHY THE HELL DID YOU DO THAT?" Paegun asked.

"I want to look cool too." Tsao replied sheepishly.

_Hangman's Red_

It has been 12 hours since Nile was imprisoned beneath Hangman's Red. It was now time for the next phase of his interrogation.

A cage full of Lion Ants was lowered into the prison. Fearsome creatures, Lion Ants were 10 meters in length and had a jaw strength 50 times their weight. An entire colony of the beasts could tear down Hangman's Red in hours. Releasing 4 upon a single person was overkill.

The W.G. agent was watching as the 4 creatures were released into the pit. Their antennas began to move, pointing upwards towards the agent.

"Ma'am, I'd advice you stay away." A marine said. "The ants use their antenna to detect prey, but we've trained them to respond to anyone who isn't from hangman's red."

"Very well." The agent walked away from the pit, disappointed. She wanted to see how these creatures would do. 

Inside the pit the ants' handlers began to guide them into the tunnels. One of the handlers entered the tunnel first, but was blasted out by a beam of blinding light. 

"What the hell?" One of the handlers yelled. He herded one of the Lion Ants towards the tunnel, but another blinding light shot out. This one was a lot brighter, and much more disorienting.

"It looks like you were a success Ruben." Nile said while inside the tunnel. He was lying on his back at the end of the passage, holding what seems to be a pew leg with scrap metal and the glowing rocks from the ceiling strapped together to form a gun. At the very tip of the gun was the small box-like item Nile had made earlier. 
'


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 24, 2009)

With the Storm Chasers

As soon as _The Swift Justice_ had sailed away a decent distance everyone turned to Kid and gave him with could only be described as an accusing glare.Well nearly everyone, all except the Lt. Commander.
"Oi, how dare you accuse on of your brothers!"He closed the distance between him and Kid and picked the Lieutenant up. The bear hug....Or cyclops hug....Whichever was more appropriate, was crushing Kid and he was only let go when a marine pointed out that he was turning blue-ish but that it was a skin color that fitted a stealing piece of crap like him so if Tyson could just hold on a little longer to him.

Tyson though quickly let go of Kid and after catching his breath he defended himself."Why the hell are you all looking at me?"He asked.

"It's the kind of stupid stunt you would pull."Many marines agreed audibly with this.

"Where the hell am I supposed to leave a suit of armor, if I even had interest in it?"He asked.

"You probably turned into a seed or whatever and swallowed it."One marine retorted, before another snickered and then added."Heh....Or trunked it!"

"That's not how my powers work, I can't turn things into seeds."He replied."And you're a funny guy Simpson."He addressed the guy who had that trunk comment."Let's see how funny you think you are with a rose bush growing out of your "trunk"."

"Oi, enough!"Tyson broke it up."I trust all of you, each and everyone of you and I know that everyone here would never commit such a crime...This all was probably just a misunderstanding."

Most went "Sure, sir."Rather dryly and dropped it for now.

Kid was still pissed off, he didn't know his reputation on board was this bad. This was bad, he needed to do something about this.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 24, 2009)

_Babo Island_

Paegun and Tsao continued to walk along a path until a large wooden fortress came into view, "Nice place."

"Kinda big.  Let's make ourselves known."

Inside a watch tower for the fortress two men looked out of binoculars to see Paegun and Tsao walking up the road.  One of the men slid down a ladder and made his way into a room, "Vice-Chief, there are two men walking on the road towards the fortress carrying weapons."

*Turnback Bandits, Vice-Chief, Yu "The Red Circlet" Bo
Bounty: 9,000,000*

Yu Bo pointed at the gate, "Just get the twins to deal with it."

The lookout left the room.

*Ten Minutes Later*

Paegun and Tsao finally reached the fortress' gate where there are two men holding swords.

"Must be the guards."

"You should really just let us go into that place.  Oh and knock yourselves out while you're at it."

The twins squinted their eyes, staring at Paegun and Tsao.  Soon after the twins charged towards the duo.  Each twin tried a horizontal slash on Paegun and Tsao, but Paegun ducked under the swing, and Tsao jumped over it.  Tsao then kicked one of the twins into the wall of the fortress and Paegun uppercutted the other.

"I really hope those guys weren't some of their tough-"

A bullet hit Paegun's shoulder and Tsao and Paegun ran towards the gate, "Well this sucks."

Paegun held his arm, ripped off a part of his pant leg, and tied it around his bullet wound, "Can't believe those bastards shot me!  I'm pissed."

Suddenly the gates opened up, revealing a large group of bandits standing in the middle of the fortress with weapons ready, "Oh come on!"

Yu Bo walked out from behind the group of bandits, "Hi, I'm the Vice-Chief.  Go through us and you can get to our leader in this room over here."

Paegun clenched his scythe and Tsao, his spear, "Reaper Spin."

"Serpent Thrust."

Paegun charged into the group of bandits and spun his body around along with his scythe.  His attack immediately disabled a few of the bandits.  As a bandit was ready to attack Paegun from behind, the bandit was knocked away from Tsao's ranged attack.  The bandits began to surround Paegun, "Tsao, go get their leader guy.  I'll handle things out here."

A small group of bandits were knocked backwards, "Dragon Fang!  Before I do that, I'm going to at least help lower their numbers."

Now only around 25 bandits and Yu Bo remain.  Yu Bo began to speak to his bandits but most of it was directed towards Tsao, "Go inside if you have a death wish boy.  You can go in if you want, I have that much faith in the guy that leads me.  I'll just toy around with your buddy out here."

In the middle of the group of bandits, Paegun was kicked on his shoulder, "Damn it."

Paegun took apart 'Kronus' to make a kama so he can wield it in only one hand.  Paegun held the rest of 'Kronus' in his wounded arm so he can still slightly defend, "Go on Tsao.  I can handle things here."

Tsao walked into the room and Paegun stood smirking at the bandits.


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 24, 2009)

*INTO THE BASE!

Marine Base, Rainy Gallows*

*With Hanako and Pachi*

The Footsteps echo through a long corridor, The Images of great Admirals hanged on the side of the prestine white hallway. Two Suspicious looking guards walk through the hallway their poise looking of that of a nervous animal. It was Hanako and Pachi who had stolen two guards uniform outside the base and were so far successeding in their inflitration mission to save Sasumi. "Ughh this Uniform's itchy Pachi" Hanako said scratching away at her shoulder and neck. "Take it easy Hanako we need to act Natural" Pachi said looking around Nervously.

*"HEY!"* A Voice called out causing the two to jump up from the shock turning around as slow as possible. "Y-yes?" Pachi barely got out who was shaking in his boots. In front of him a large menancing looking marine stood, scars adorning his face and a large lip piercing that made him look like he kills for sport. Hanako was already contemplating on how she would plow his face in should he try anything. *"You're Gonna be late for Johnny's Surprise Party Come On!"* His jolly personality dumbfounding the two as he grabbed the two taking them to the location laughing along merrily.

*With Sasumi*

Sasumi sat down in large room, Roman like pillars holding the structure up as openings in the wall let one see the ever pouring Rain. "You still weep" Sasumi muttered under her breath. Behind her the large hand crafted wooden doors where opened revealing Reina and Deigo walking in escorted by a few marines. Reina gave her a cold stare then sat across her tracing Sasumi's handcuffs with her eyes.

"Do you see what betrayal has gotten you?" Reina taunted the girl as she sank bank into her chair, Her legs crossed like any dignified woman of the Marine would do. "I NEVER BETRAYED THE MILITARY!" Her voice strained from dehydration, Her glasses rocking almost falling off her face from the emotion in her reaction. "Cut the Bullshit we know you're plans to build the weather machine" Reina's answering surprising the marine scientist.

"We cannot let you build that machine Sasumi" Reina said without batting an eye, no feeling of guilt or remorse a perfect candidate for the marines. "AND WHY THE HELL NOT!? YOU LIKE ANYONE ELSE SHOULD KNOW THAT THIS ISLAND HAS NEVER KNOWN ANYTHING ELSE BUT RAIN! IT'S ALWAYS CRYING! WHAT HAPPENED TO OUR PROMISE REINA! YOU WERE MY BEST FR-" Reina slammed her hand down hard on the table stopping Sasumi in her tracks. 

"You have three days to complete the project, Because of our past I have managed to extend it that long" Getting up from the table walking away the LT. Stands next to her delivering her message "But should you fail in building the weapon you will share the same fate as Junichi" With That the Marine exited the room. Deigo and Co arrested the Doctor and took her to her quaters, Her eyes filled to the brim with tears.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 24, 2009)

Jormungandr stared at disgust at the new arrivals. Usually, its appearance was more than enough to scare away anybody. It had been surprised enough to see one person standing against it, but now there were three. Normally, the Seaking would have regarded more people as there being more food, but these three were proving notoriously hard to kill and they had even managed to injure it, and  it was thus more cautious. 

The monster opened its mouth again, considering firing another blast of venom just to see what would happen. One of the little figures on the island once more fired a beam of yellow energy at it, which it dodged, the attack cutting it up slightly. It decided to try again. Another lightning-quick beam of light stopped it. This was too much trouble. It would take them by surprise at some other time. The sea monster retreated, sinking slowly into the waves.

----
On the island...

The islanders watching could barely believe their eyes as the monster fell into the sea.

Then as one, they rushed out from their hiding places and cheered at the top of their lungs.

Albert, who was totally unnoticed in all the commotion, merely frowned and said, "This isn't right. It wasn't hurt at all...It'll be back."

----
With the World Pirates and Shin(old)...

"Well, I can't tell you what to do, obviously," Fluck said, shrugging. "I don't presume to butt into the business of others anyway. Still, give it some thought. And if you really want to go, then for god's sake get yourself better before you do anything stupid. Look at yourself," he continued. This was uncharacteristically harsh, but the Shichibukai knew just how far his former acquaintance had fallen. It was imprinted within his body when Shin had slashed him.

"In the old days he would just complain about my crew and I being Devil Fruit users," he thought, sighing. The chaos user stood up from his seat, and beckoned his crew members to follow.

"Hope to see you somewhere in the seas again, Smokin' Samurai."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 24, 2009)

*With The Yonkou*

Marc looks at the bubbling ooze strangely. The rest of the crew however don't even bat an eye at it. Instead they look at their captain apprehensively. Marc snaps his fingers and all of the katana that litter the area spring back into their scabbard. "Get the fucking ship ready" Marc says dangerously. "Where am I setting a course to?" Tetra asks carefully. Marc appears next to his wife and holds out his hand, "that fucking government dog will not get away with this. I want you to find him!"

*"Now, lets calm down and think about this for a second"* Smirnov says as he and the rest of the crew follow Marc towards the docks. *"The world government won't stand for us taking out one of their Shichibukai"* Smirnov explains. "I don't give a darn" Marc said annoyed as he fiddles with his wedding ring. "Who the fuck does he think I am?" Marc demanded, "sending some ink clone to waste my time." "He knows we have no way of finding Victor right?" Tetra whispers to Smirnov. *"I suggest you pretend you know how"* Smirnov warned.

*With The Avatar Pirates*

"How does that strike you?" Kaito said blowing a cloud of smoke into the air. "It sounds like it has potential" Korver says more to himself than to Kaito. Korver exhales slowly thinking about it, suddenly he snaps his fingers. "Lets check it out shall we?" Korver asks with a smile. "Dinner is almost ready" Hinara calls up loudly yet softly from the galley. "Do me a favor and go get our newest recruit and navigator will you?" Korver asks looking at Kaito.

Kaito nods and begins to make his way below deck. "Good man" Korver says gratefully as he puffs at his cigar. Hinara appeared on deck carrying a large tray laden with all types of food. She sets it carefully on the lavish table on the deck before heading back down to get the rest of it. Hinara brings up another few trays before she dusts her hands off proudly and makes her way over to Kover. "I didn't know what she liked so I made a variety" Hinara explains with a smile.


----------



## Bertelsen (Nov 24, 2009)

Roy was getting sick of this town rather fast. All the people seemed to be in the worst of moods and no one was willing to tell Roy anything other than he was a moron or an idiot. He sighed and decided that for the moment it would be best to head back to the house that he and Yuri had been in, maybe she was even awake by now. As Roy rounded the corner he spotted a group of marines raiding that very house. "LT. Reina said to search this house for two people and take them into custody. If there's only the girl then take her we'll find the other later." One of the marines yelled out at the others that were practically tearing the place apart. "And just where the hell do you think your taking Yuri Shithead?" Roy spoke up as he walked into the open batting his spear against his shoulder as he did. 

"This must be the other one. Hurry take the girl back to HQ the rest of us will deal with this lowly...pirate." Roy had a rather pissed off look on his face and his eye had an angry twitch. "Did...did you just say I was lowly? I'LL CRUSH YOU! I WILL BE ONE OF THE MOST AWESOME PIRATES EVER!" He charged the group of marines stabbing the closest one through his stomach. The marine fell to the ground and with the spear till lodged in his body which Roy used to throw himself up and kick another marine after which he grabbed the spear and slashed a third. The group wasn't overly large and had only 10 people to begin with.

As Roy was about to continue his attack a marine with a crying Yuri ran off towards the marine base. She looked back to see Roy. "Roy save me i'm scared!" The tears were rolling down her face. Roy ignored the rest of the marines and began chasing the one that had Yuri. The actual chase was quite comical as the groups chased each other through buildings and the street. Unfortunatly Roy lost sight of Yuri once they had reached the HQ. To make matters worse Roy was now fighting a bunch of marines in the courtyard of the marine base. Oi. This aint lookin good at all. Oh well this is sure to get me a bounty attacking a marine base." Roy laughed evily to himself and rubbed his hands together. "To get a bounty you must first escape this place pirate and not once has LT Reina let a pirate escape this place." "LT Reina eh? Maybe I should beat her up then I would get an even higher bounty."

Roy slammed his right fist into his left palm as if coming up with a great idea. He began to walk off towards the doors that led into the base but was stopped by the marines and a roar of laughter. "HA! You think you could beat LT Reina?! I bet you couldn't even scratch us and even if you did get past us you'd never get past Diego!" Some of the marines were on the ground laughing at the thought of one man taking down an entire marine base. Roy turned towards the group his eyes very serious. "You see fools you forgot that you took someone very important away. Since you took her I promise you i'm not alone. As a matter of fact dozens of my boys have already infiltrated this very base. You're all doomed." "You're not a very good liar." One of the marines said. 

Roy's face turned surprised. They had seen through his lie the entire time. Well I wasn't lieing all together now. There are more people than me." With that Roy and the marine started fighting in the courtyard. They wern't all that difficult too defeat the grunts but they just kept coming from everywhere. 

*With Reina*

A marine burst into Reina's office suddenly. "LT. We have a problem. There's a pirate fighting in the courtyard with our forces. He waited for her orders.


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 24, 2009)

*To Make the Sky Happy*

The rain continued to fall visible through a finely crafted window. A bright white light illuminated the gloomy room, Sasumi sat in front of a desk where numerous blue prints where spreaded out. Outside of the doors stood two guards armed to the teeth, Ordered to take down the scientist should she try anything suspicious. "Reina..." Her throat was dry as she was barely able to mutter her once best friend's name. Unable to control her emotions tears dripped from her eyes falling on her knees soaking into her dress. "What happened to you? Why did you change so much"

*--Flash back, 10 years ago, Rainy Gallows--*

We see several rusted jungle gyms, The abandoned park looking as if a bomb had dropped on it. The pounding rain showered the area, animals took cover under the debris to get away from the never ending shower. This place was truly melancholic for those who despised the rain. It had rained for so long on this island that the sky itself seemed to be permeantly tainted with a greyish green aura. We see two girls sitting atop a giant rock carved panda. The two sat next together with one large umbrella shielding them from the rain.

"Hey Reina can I ask you something?" A young sasumi asked, Her hair in ponytails she turned to Reina as she shielded a flower from the uncoming rain. "Why does it always rain here?" The question made Reina think for a bit as she tossed her head back. Closing her eyes it seemed she was listening to rain as if it contained the answer itself. "Sadness" Reina's response granting her a dumbfounded look from Sasumi.

"Don't you cry when you're sad?" Reina said not opening her eyes, her mind humming to the sound of the pouring shower. Sasumi nodded in agreement "Yea". This time Reina took a little longer to gather the words but finally spoke "Well the skies sky and thats why it always rains" To a child this was the most logical response they could comprehend and thus sasumi didn't question it. Reina stood up proudly atop of the rock panda's head and let the umbrella fall to the ground. "You're gonna get wet!" Sasumi said worried as she continued to protect the flower. 

"Come on Sasumi get up, We need to cheer up the sky and make it stop raining here" Reina said bringing both her arms into the sky letting the rain shower her. Her wet hair strewn all over her shoulder as she continued to sway. Sasumi quickly got up and pointed her flower in the sky "Feel better sky, Please Stop crying" Reina opened her eyes and saw the smiling Sasumi pointing her flower into the sky and joined her in her chant. "Feel better sky, Please stop crying!" 


*-Present Time, Marine Base-*

Sasumi had fallen asleep the tears still streaming on her face as she rested her arms and head on the desk in front of her. The warm light from the lightbulb bouncing off her face.

*With Hanako and Pachi*

"WOO HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOHNNY!" Hanako said wrapping around her arm around the "co workers" neck taking a swig of her both beers in her hand. She had obviously had one too many drinks "WOO! You we're always one of the good ones..Lemme..Lemme tell you something *hiccup* You are awesome. WOO HAPPY BIRTHMAS JOHNNY!" The rest of the marines joining in the pirates cheer "*WOO HAPPY BIRTHMAS!"* Pachi watched from a far dumbfounded. "At this rate we're never going to save sasumi"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 24, 2009)

Jormungandr begins to sink back into the water and Derrick and Jace look at each other with wide eyes, "Being underwater with this thing won't be a good idea, especially for a hammer like me!" he leaps forward and tries to reach the shore but is much too short.

"Crap..." as he smacks into the water he produces a wall of lava from his hands. The lava mixes with the water and makes a hardened magma platform for him to stand on. He takes a deep breath and lies back on his own creation, "That was close..."

*Aboard the Swift Justice...*

Kaito has tucked his newly acquired suit of armor away and now joins the others on the deck. He can't help but smirk as Kid is accused of the theft and he isn't even considered a possibility. 

He chooses to not fake an opinion, not wanting to risk any chance that someone might pick up on the fact that he was the true culprit. He just leans against the wall of the ship and looks off into the distance.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 24, 2009)

*Impel Down: Level 6*
We focus on the darkest depth of Impel Down, the supposed nonexistent Level six. This level of the great gaol is fairly quiet compared to the other levels where bloodcurdling screams are heard every second of the day. Though, it isn't entirely quiet. Level Six is contains prisoners who have committed crimes so boundless that they are to be erased from the world. Poof. Or so the world thinks. These are the prisoners who have earned themselves a life sentence in the great gaol. 

A prison guard wearing the average Impel Down uniform with a coat over his shoulders walks through the halls of Level six twirling a ring of keys. While he walks he whistles the familiar tune "Bink's Sake" as he grips the katana that's on his hip. The prison guard can feel the eyes of the infamous prisoners glaring at him as he walks by. However, this doesn't face him at all. He merely smiles into each cell as he walks by while the prisoners shout curses at him.

Finally the guard reaches a specific cell. Inside the cell one can faintly see the figure of a human sitting up against the wall. The figure is heavily chained up and has a metal belt around their waste. The prison guard uses his katana to bang on the bars of the cell to catch the prisoner's attention.

_"Well, well, well. It's been a while since I've seen your face, Darver Grenguo."_ The prison guard said. _"Hopefully you're enjoying your stay at Impel Down. If not, oh the fuck well."_ The guard said with a laugh. The prisoner said nothing. 

_"I have some good news for you Darver. Hold your head up and look at me."_ The figure did not move. _"Come on Darver, let's not be difficult here."_ The prisoner still did not move nor respond. The prison guard was becoming impatient. _"HOLD YOUR FUCKING HEAD UP AND LOOK AT ME YOU SCUM! HAVE YOU FORGOTTEN I CAN EXECUTE YOU ANYTIME I SEE FIT?!"_ The prison guard bellowed. He cooled down a bit and regained his composure. 
_"Now, be a good boy and hold your head up and look at me."_


The prisoner finally lifted their head and revealed silver eyes. The prisoner had an aura of terror about them. The prison guard jumped back, dropping his katana in the process as Darver finally looked at him. _"That's better! And don't go trying to use some ability on me! You know that belt will prevent you from using any type of power you might have. It'll shock the hell out of you. But you should know this after being here for ten years."_ The guard said as he picked up his katana.

The guard did his best not to show any fear in front of this man. _"Anyways, the World Government has decided to take you up on your offer. They're going to make you the Shichibukai replacement for the Yonkou Tatsu. In just a few days your Marine escort will be here to take you to the Holy Land, Mariejoa for the gathering of the Shichibukai."_ The guard said plainly. 

Many of the prisoners in Level six didn't take kindly to this news. "HOW COME THE GOVERNMENT DIDN'T OFFER ME SHICHIBUKAI STATUS??! "WHY DOES HE GET TO BE A SHICHIBUKAI??" 

_"WILL YA SHUT UP!!!"_ The guard roared. _"I'll be back in a few days to release you. Enjoy the rest of your days in this lovely prison."_ The guard said before walking off.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 24, 2009)

The Red Dawn made their way up the hill, the place was peppered with caves with loud rabid barking coming from within them. The wildlife here didn't seem to keen on the humans that lived here.

Kagami was still drunk and Vergil dutifully carried her up the hill on his back as she slept. "Mmm...sammiches..."

The three managed to get up on top of the hill as night was approaching. They heard a faint weeping coming from a large cave, infront of it was a large clearing. They followed the sound.

The sobbing became louder as they went further into the cave. Kagami was still sound asleep on Vergils back and the two men were quiet, listening intently for which way to go. Their eyes had gotten used to the dark quickly, especially mordecai's whose sniping ability relied on his eyesight.

They saw a girl who was on her knees with her head in her hands. She seemed to be in distress, not that that mattered. Mordecai pulled out his shotgun and aimed it at her head.

"Come on miss, time to get up. I'm on a mission to take you in." He said his eyes watching her every move.

"More? You won't leave me alone will you? Just how many of you do I have to kill, not that it matters...I'll just have more meat to feed the dogs." She said, having stopped crying. Her voice was cold and even.

"Look missy, I know you think you're badass and all but we're here to take you in. Don't make me waste these bullets, they're a bitch to make." Mordecai said.

The Witch opened her mouth but no sound came out.

"Hey come on let's....Vergil, you hear that?" Mordecai said noting a strange sound

"Bats, lots of them. I suggest we retreat."

"Hah, you scared of a few bats? Never thought of you to be a such a bitch. How many are there like 15?"

"436." The witch said and suddenly they were surrounded by a huge amount of the creatures.

"Ah shit! This'd be less impossible if I could see. Fine, fall back!" Mordecai said as they ran towards the cave exit. Vergil sliced through the hordes of bats but it was impossible for them not to be hindered.

The Witch had stood up and with superhuman speed flew after them.

Mordecai pulled out his shotgun but the barrel was sliced and it threw off his aim, narrowly missing Vergils head. It did however wake up Kagami.

"Gyaaah! You stupid sonofabitch!" She yelled but didn't know what was going on, she felt a lot of leathery things hitting her and her skin getting scratched, "Ow! What the..."

"I'll explain fully later. For now, we're in a cave full of bats and a giant bat bitch after us." Mordecai said as Vergil kept clearing a path infront and Mordecai fended off the witch.

"Judgement cut!" Vergil sent a huge slash infront of him and cleared a path. All three dived for the exit as the swarm of bats flew out into the open.

"Damn I got scratched loads, anyone got bitten?" Mordecai asked

"Yes. Several times. I appear to be fine for now." Vergil said aware of his injuries

"Where's that bitch?!" Kagami hollered

The witch came out and cricked her neck. "Right here dear." She was by no means an unattractive woman, her long jet black hair and silver eyes certainly had an appealing quality along with her perfect body.

"You flew didn't you?" Vergil said.

"Oh aren't you a sharp one. Not too many people have seen that form of mine and I figured it to be too dark for you to notice."

"It was, the trajectory of your attacks would suggest that you either grew in size or could fly. Given your relationship with the bats and how none attacked you, Id say the latter and not the former." Vergil explained.

"Mmm...I love an intelligent man. Gets all sorts of things happening inside me. I've been dealing with idiots all my life you know. But, its with a heavy heart that I must gut you and wear your intestines as a necklace. As a courtesy though I shall tell you that my name is Sonozaki Mion."

"Its three on one. You should surrender. My name is Vergil." Vergil said bowing and she did in return

"And you should die!" Mion said looking up and darting at Vergil with her long claws. Vergil blocked expertly, drawing out his Katana but stepped back from the sheer ferocity of the strike. Mion was about to strike with her other hand when Mordecai shot from the side. Mion spun and sliced the bullets out of the air.

"Ok that was pretty cool" Mordecai said,"Try doing it again." He fired two more rounds. Mion spun, listening for the bullets in the air. The bullets sounded different and she ducked underneath them. The bullets impacted, turning a part of the rockface icy.

"Nice try." She laughed

"How'd she.." Mordecai growled, Kagami snuck up behind Mion. The Witch spun and attempted to kick Kagami square in the stomach

"Nice try." Kagami grinned as she caught the leg. Mordecai shot at Mions standing leg.

"Ugh, damn you for making me do this you fuckers. I'm gonna bathe in your blood!" Mion growled as her appearance changed and her arms sprouted massive wings. With a massive thrust Mion flew up into the air with Kagami still holding on.

"Holy shit! Its a giant Bat!" Kagami shouted as she held on to Mions leg. Mion flew above Vergil who had adjusted his stance to release a judgement cut into the air.

"Bombs away!" Mion laughed as her claw like feet scratched viciously at Kagamis arms, who had no option but to let go or have her arms lopped off.

"Shiiit. Outtatheway Verg!" Kagami shouted as Vergil leaped out of the way. Kagami thought back to her bed, which she had drooled on every night. The entire bed suddenly appeared underneath her as Kagami fell through the whole thing and breaking her fall.

"Ow! You freaking bitch!" Kagami shouted. "Verg, cover me!"

"As you wish." Vergil slashed at Mion at lightning speed. The speed of it surprised her and barely missed her.

Mion grinned madly and charged head on towards Vergil and it was claws against sword. Meanwhile Kagami was talking to Mordecai.

"Can you hit her?" Kagami said with her brow furrowed.

"Yeah once maybe twice, I got an idea." the masked man said

"Ok, you get 6 shots at this and I need you to hit her twice." Kagami took six bullets and sliced her hand. She soaked the bullets in her blood and handed them to him.

"Don't fucking miss!" She shook her head, feeling a little light headed from the bloodloss and the remaining alcohol in her body.

"No problem." He put his fingers to his mouth and whistled.

Mion was having an epic battle with Vergil, neither one having any blind spots and both as fast as each other, Mion however had the upper hand with her diving swoop.

"Argh!" Vergils arm was sliced as Mion swooped down tearing at the cloth and the flesh.

"I'll skin you alive! Salt your flesh, make you scream. I love those tortured cries. More!" Mion screamed as her bloodlust was at full tilt, Vergil blocked the incoming attack with his sword. The claws were as strong as the steel on his sword and attempting to use the swordbreaker technique was out of the question due to the number and the sheer speed of the woman. The best he could do was keep her amused for a while.

"You certainly are a more powerful adversary than we had anticipated." Vergil said, his flesh on his left arm torn apart and it hung limp, allowing him only to use the one sword. The broadsword remained in its sheath.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 24, 2009)

((double post cos this has been officially my longest post ever!))

Mordecai took a deep breath and looked down the scope of the sniper rifle. He adjusted the sight to give gime a better view. He heard a bird of prey above him. "'Bout time Blood. Got get her!" The Hawk flew at high speed towards the she-bat

"What's this? Outta my way you fucking bird!" Mion snarled and lashed at it as it was approaching her neck. Instinctivily Bloodwing changed its form into one made of sound, utilising it's devil fruit. The bird passed right through Mion's head, and more specifically the highly sensitive eardrums.

"Aaaaarggh!" Mion screamed and she remained up in the air, retreating somewhat as the sound attack had dazed her and she was temporarily deaf.

Mordecai watched carefully as the creature fluttered unpredictably in the air.

*BANG! BANG!*

Two shots fired, two shots missed. The bullets whispering past Mion who could no longer "see" them. 

"You bastard don't waste my blood!" Kagami shouted.

"Couldn't you have just spit on them?" Mordecai snapped

"No you jackass, for devil fruit targets it has to be my blood and it has to be inside them. Even with humans it's risky without it." Kagami snapped back. Hurry and shoot! it's snapping out of it!"

Mordecai looked down the scope once more. He was trying to follow her movements but it was impossible, it was so unpredictable.

*BANG BANG!*

Two more fired, two more missed.

"Shit! What am I doing wrong?!" Mordecai shouted more at himself but Kagami decided to answer

"Not hitting the target you fuckwit! Last two, you better hit with these ones."

"You're really not helping. Go fuck yourself, like you do every night!" Mordecai shouted

Kagami turned bright red with embarrassment "y...you!....!" she went round behind him as he was lying prone and stamped on his balls. Mordecai almost threw up and passed out from the pain.

"Now may not be the best time for this!" Vergil shouted at the pair.

"I'll....get...you back...ugh....later...bitch!" Mordecai managed to splurt out, drooling from the mouth. Kagami huffed and turned her back on him.

'What am I doing wrong...?' Mordecai wondered, staring at the target.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 24, 2009)

_*Aboard the Swift Justice...*_

After everyone set their eyes and their blame on Kid, the strangely quiet Bobby walked passed Kid with his head down and hands in his pocket. 

"Come through, fam. We gotta talk."

Fame didn't slow down a second as he passed the message on to his fellow marine. He made his way to his bunk below deck. 

Kid waited a moment as to divert suspicion and followed. 

He walked into Bobby's bunk, which was covered in posters of marines in "hood wear" throwing up all sorts of signs with their fingers.  

"Thanks for comin'. Check this out, man. I gotta question..."

Bobby looked out of his door for a moment before closing it. He took off his shades (something not typical of him), took a burdened breath and asked his crewmate while staring him in the eyes.

"What do you think of Kaito?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 24, 2009)

*Jace:*

"Pff, hammers." Jace said, chuckling. He performed a graceful dive into the water and pulled himself up onto Derrick's platform. "Well, that was was surprisingly easy. Coulda handled it myself. Not sure why you were having so much trouble...what was your name again?" He asked the new DF user.

"Albert."

"Right. Alfred. Anyway, those guys seem pretty happy," He said, motioning towards the islanders. "Are we gonna gag them too?"


*Prince*

"Alright." Prince said, propping his feet up on the table in front of him. It was behavior Garrick would never have tolerated, but Prince was Garrick.

The table was huge, obviously meant for several dozen senior officers, but as of now only two occupied chairs. Prince, who was cleaning out his gun and lighting a cigarette, and Arkins, who was now wielding a dangerous looking gunblade in place of his katana. "Well, I know it's kinda empty, but we should be getting more arrivals soon." He said. "We're merging actually...somebody named Rago. And the NG just informed me they're gonna be sending some genius over here soon enough. But for now, it's just you and me Arkins." Prince grinned. "How about that?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 24, 2009)

_*With the Black Sword Pirates...*_
Niles Hawthorne III has held many roles and titles in his life, Nobleman, scientist, front line Marine officer, and now Pirate, a comrade of a Yonkou.    

He analyzes an experimental compound in his personal lab aboard Marc's warship. It's a heavy duty room, fully sound proof, and the inner walls are lined with Seastone. Rows of advanced looking technological equipment surround Hawthorne, some of which he had to invent himself for the sake of his experiments. On the wall opposite Hawthorne hangs a portrait of the great Dr. Vegapunk. 

Hawthorne was born a mid level World Noble, worked as one of Vegapunk's lab assistants in the secret Marine DF research applications division, and then became a Marine officer of Taskforce Absolute Justice. It was a good life he muses, until he got his left eye ripped out that is. He walks towards a row of cages of various animals, ranging from mice, all the way up to Chimpanzees. Hawthorne taps a glass container that holds a sickly hamster laying in the corner. A small name tag around its collar reads Zane. 

"And how are we today?" he asks the Hamster with a smile. He opens the container and places fresh water dish inside. Then he takes out a dropper filled with a bright purple liquid, and applies a single drop into the water. The Hamster crawls towards the water and meekly sniffs the water, it seems to hesitate. Hawthorne narrows his eyes and waits patiently. After a second the Hamster takes a sip of the water and then retreats to the corner. 

*BABOOM!*

The hamster explodes into tiny chunks of flesh and blood that splatter across the container. Hawthorne's face remains impassive as he scribbles a note into his clipboard. 

*BERU! BERU! BERU! *

A ringing noise emits from the portrait of Vegapunk. Hawthorne looks at his watch, "Already?" he mumbles. He walks towards the portrait and swings it open like a door, revealing a heavy safe. It's a state of the art device lined with seastone, and a voice activated combination lock. Hawthorne enters the code (his mother's birthday). "Pacifista," he mutters, and the voice lock turns green.

Hawthorne opens the safe, revealing a black den den mushi inside. He makes sure his door is locked before activating the line. 

*"We've found him,"* a female voice tells Hawkins through the den den mushi. The snail perfectly mimics the voice and facial expression of the one talking. *"Sending you the coordinates now."* 

Hawthorne eyes widen with excitement and he reflexively grips the arm wrests of his chair. The den den mushi coughs out a small slip of paper, coated with saliva. It reads, *Subject Delta is on Trumpet Island.* 

"Good, can you get me out of here?" he asks. 

*"No can do. The Shichibukai will be meeting soon with Marine high command. I need to be here. You'll have to find a way to leave on your own." *

"Alright but I'll have to be careful. If they suspect anything I'm as good as dead." 

*"Oh and make sure you give them all a little parting gift before you leave."* 

Hawthorne chuckles, "Of course Bev of course." 

Suddenly Hawthorne's left eye glows bright red and a small focused light beam hits the den den mushi, totally melting the poor snail to black char.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 24, 2009)

*Approaching the Dark Justice IV...*

A standard marine ship approaches the fortress. Commander Henrie shakes his head as he eyes the giant ship, "I can't believe it...the guy in charge of that giant thing is the same exact rank as me and he's an idiot!" he says facepalming, "Street!" he shouts as the ship stops next to the Dark Justice IV.

"Streeeeeet!" his voice echoes through the ship but gets no reply. He finally busts into a room and there is a man passed out on the bed, "Street! Get off your ass! Do you even have your bags packed?"

The man pokes one eye open and points to the corner, "Right there chief," Henrie follows the finger to a single small napsack stuffed with clothes, "That's it..."

He gets out of his bed, "Yep, that's it," the commander facepalms again, "Whatever, just get out of here, your new crew is right in front of us."

The two travel up and the Ensign's eyes slightly widen, but they're so drowsy that they don't actually fully open, "Dayum..." Henrie grabs him by the back of the shirt and thrusts him high into the air and onto the ship, "Maybe a taste of Absolute Justice will do ya' some good!"

He crash lands on the deck, gets up, and starts stumbling around, "Wow..." he starts walking through the massive ship, "Wonder who's incharge of this thing?"

He soon walks into a room with two men sitting at a rather large table, "Guess you two like a lot of space," he says, "I'm Ensign Jake Street, and it looks like I've been transfered here," he says in an unsure tone.

*Ensign Jake Street*
*Talentless Loser Extraordinaire*​


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2009)

_Nile vs.Lion Ants_

Another one of the Lion Ants was sent into the tunnel to attack Nile. Its jaws wide open, the lion ant charged. Nile began to crank a piece of wood attached to his weapon, causing the rocks on his weapon to glow. Ruben began to open, revealing another of the rocks inside, this one glowing brighter than the others. 

"Flash Cannon full power. FIRE!" Nile hid his face with his hat, leaving only a small spot for him to aim.  A bright lance of light blasted out of the rock inside. It wasn't boiling hot, but the brightness it exudes was enough to disorient the Lion Ant. 

"That's not all!" Nile extended his hand. 5 barrels deployed from his knuckles, then fired pellets at the stunned beast's antennae, severing the apendages. The Lion Ant was now completely blind without the antenna. Nile fired some more pellets until the Ant went berserk and charged. He lept out of the way, and finished off the creature with a punch from his augmented arms. 

His position was now compromised. The marines would surely send more of the beasts at him. At the very least the fallen Lion Ant before him could be used as a barricade. 

Nile lied on the beast's side, aiming his weapon at a small opening and waiting for more of the creatures.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 25, 2009)

*2 years ago in the West Blue...*
Early morning on a small island called Deadwood. Lucy silently creeps down the stairs of Joe's saloon, trying not to make a sound on the creeky boards of the old wooden stairs. She makes it down as quiet as a mouse and heads for the locked door. 

"Where you goin'?" a voice from the shadows asks her. 

Lucy jumps up in fright, "YIPES!"   She spins around and sees Joe the old bartender sitting in the corner with a lit cigarette clenched between his lips, and a half drunken bottle of whiskey on a table. By the looks of his puffy eyes, it seems like he hasn't gotten any sleep. 

"Oh hey Joe. You're up awful early!" Lucy says cheerfully, trying to sound natural and make him think that its just another fine day in the West Blue. _Pay no attention to the big honkin backup strapped to my shoulders! _she thinks. 

Joe nods slowly, "So are you, you usually sleep until noon, and even then I gotta haul your lazy rear end out of bed," he replies, then pours himself another glass of whiskey. Lucy chuckles awkwardly at the old man, feeling suddenly very guilty. He's been a father figure to her ever since she was nine years old. After Annie killed her father, Joe had taken her in and raised her as if she was his own daughter. 

"You're leaving aren't you?" he asks in a somber tone. 

Lucy looks down at the floor, unable to answer him. 

"Well I ain't gonna try and stop you," he mutters. Lucy does a double take at him, "Huh? You're not?"  

Joe stands up from his chair and walks towards her, "Nope, I knew it was gonna happen sooner or later. Lately I've noticed that restless look in your eyes, always looking out at the coastline like you were waitin' for something to happen." He gives her a big bear hug and then hands her a pouch full of beri, "This'll hold you over for awhile," he tells her with a smile. His weather beaten face remains impassive but Lucy can tell he's doing his best not to show any emotion.   

Lucy's eyes water as she takes the money pouch, "I promise I'll come back and visit you as much as I can," she says, her voice cracking slightly. Joe laughs in response, "No you won't. You got to much business to take care of."  

"Yeah...with her," Lucy responds, her eyes narrowing, "I'm gonna kill that bitch!" 

Joe suddenly grabs Lucy's chin and tilts her face up to his eye level, glaring at her, "Don't you dare go after her right off the bat!" he tells her emphatically, "You hear me?!" 

Lucy shakes him off, "Why?! I can take her right now!" she exclaims, "She's not so tough!" 

"If you take her on the way you are now she'll demolish you that's why!" Joe responds, "You're nothin but a little tick compared to that lady!" His face softens as he sees Lucy getting angrier. She's never been the sort of kid who was receptive towards lecturing. _Kids!_ he thinks to himself, _so fuckin' reckless!_ "You still got a lot of growin' up to do. Go and see the world, and meet others like yourself, with a common dream, folks you can depend on. And then when you're strong enough, when you're ready....you go see her..." he says in a low voice, "And you tell her Joe says hi!" he adds with a voice of pride. 

Lucy nods and wipes her eyes dry. "I will!" she promises, really meaning it in her soul, but she knows that the first moment she gets she's going to try and kill that blond demon anyway. They exchange one final hug and Lucy heads out of the door and into the early morning sunrise. 

"Oh that's right I almost forgot!" Joe shouts. He reaches into his pocket and hands Lucy an old battered envelope. It's sealed Lucy notices. "What's this?" Lucy asks curiously. Joe shrugs, "Just open it when you're on your journey," he tells her with a wink. 

Lucy nods and heads out. She heads towards the stable and mounts her old Mule Charlie. "Giddyeup!" she exclaims, but the mule whines in protest and more limps then gallops towards the harbor. When she reaches the harbor gates, she rips open the old envelope. Inside is a letter...

Dear Lucy,

Don't know if you'll ever read this. I figure Joe will probably just throw it away but just in case, it means you finally got your ass in gear and decided to come and find me. If I'm not dead, retired, or plain disappeared, by the time you're reading this, that means I'm at the top. Right at the top of the mountain, sitting on a fucking throne of skulls made of all the folks I've surpassed. I'll be waiting for you little miss, and you better not disappoint me, or I'll add your skull to my collection too!

Your friend Annie
The Cutest Gunslinger on Earth

P.S. Don't mess up my guns and don't get killed!  

Lucy furrows her brow and instinctively crumples up the note while looking at the gleaming silver revolvers strapped to her hips.

"Oh I'm so gonna kill you!"


----------



## Bertelsen (Nov 25, 2009)

Marines fell down left and right as Roy continued to cut down the small fry that kept coming at him. Roy had already taken down at least 50 marines and was breathing heavily from all the energy he had used up. "Damn if this keeps up I won't have any energy to beat that lady up." Roy shook his head a little bit to try and focus himself once again. As he was about to attack another marine the doors to the marine base flew open and a woman walked out. "LT. Reina is here! Your done for now pirate."

Roy grinned standing up straight making it look like he had used up no energy what-so-ever. So your the LT. IMMA BEAT THE CRAP OUTA YOU! Also give Yuri back!" Roy started to charge at Reina spinning his spear above his head. Disgusting little pirate. Jello Jello Comet." A glob of jelly came flying at Roy at a high rate of speed. Roy didn't even have time to dodge and it hit him dead center of his stomach. The blow sent him flying and he was spitting up blood everywhere. Just like that Roy had been beaten in one hit. "The fool wanted to attack us. Throw him in the cell with Junichi. He'll be executed with him." Reina turned around and walked back into the building disapearing. 

Roy reached his arm out and fought to stand up. "Wait...*cough*...damnit." Roy fell to the ground unconcious. The marines that were left standing picked Roy up and carried him to the cells where numerous other pirates were. Roy could faintly here them taunting and goding him for being caught as well. Others praised him for making an assault on the marine base while others simply called him a fool. At the end of the cells a door opened. "Hey Junichi we got you a cell mate. Fool decided to attack us so he's gonna be executed with you. He mighta pissed LT. Reina off more than you." The marine walked away laughing at himself leaving the two. "I couldn't beat that bitch. Roy smirked a little and dragged himself to sit againt the wall. "Hanako will kick her ass though she's got a devil fruit to. By the way...who are you?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 25, 2009)

~ With the Storm Chasers~ 

?Alright Mr. I can sink a ship, lets see what you can do?? A fodder Marine says after Tyson declared their victory over the pirates.  ?Eh?? Kenneth replies as a rope is tossed to him from the Swift Justice. ?Simple, all you have to do is tie yourself off. IF you do sink it we?ll pull you up!? the Marine retorts with a wide grin.  ?Whatever.? Kenneth retorts back as he ties the rope off around his waist securely.  ?Are ya ready fer ah show?? he asks as he rubs his eyes with a wide yawn. ?Yeah, yeah. Lets just see it Scotty.?  ?Dennea get yer bloomers in ah twist.? Kenneth grunts as he balls his fist up and raises it above his head.  ?Impact Point!? he roars as he pulls a large amount of kenetic energy from the center of his being to his fist. Dropping to his left knee Kenneth plows his fist into what remained of the wooden deck of the pirate ship. In an instant the energy transfers from him to the deck in spectacular fashion as the deck explodes into splinters.   

A small wake of waves wash under the Swift Justice as the ship Kenneth is on seems to completely split in half. The Fodder Marine falls to his ass as he is splashed with sea spray. ?What are you waiting for?? another hollers as they start to pull on the rope. ?This guy is heavy!? he adds as they strain to pull Kenneth up. A few minutes later with a soaked Kenneth back on deck the loud mouth Marine claps as a nervous smile set on his features. Kenneth just laughs as he walks forward.  ?Dennea get so werked up lad. Th? wee ship was already banjacked I jus? finished th? job.? Kenneth said as he gave the man a firm pat on the back that sent him sprawling to the deck.  ?I think thit I need ah drink.? Kenneth mumbles as he disappears below deck. 

-At the Marine Base-

Kenneth, now fully dressed, walks off the ship with the rest of the Storm Chasers. They are meet by a man that Kenneth can only mentally describe as a nerd. He and Tyson talk a bit before the are invited to take a tour. Kenneth pulls a flask out of one of his many pockets and attempts to take a swig. ?Sir, no alcohol on this base, so we?ll have to confiscate all the liquor you have.? the man with the round glasses says as he walks toward the Scott. Kenneth gives him a good hard stare that makes the small man re-think his actions. ?You can keep it, just refrain from drinking while on base.? the scientist says with a nervous air about him. After shoving his flask back in his pocket Kenneth firmly plants his hands in his front pockets as he followed behind the group. Most of the things spoke of went over Kenneth?s head, he didn?t know or want to know all the technical jargon that this man spewed. Around the time the group gets to a strange suit of armor Kenneth spies a square chunk of metal suspended between to magnets. It was a dark crimson in color, Kenneth?s favorite color, and the Scott couldn?t resist the urge to grab it. Hoisting it from the magnets Kenneth turns it in his hands looking at it.  ?Hey brains. Whit is with this lil block?? Kenneth ask cutting the scientist off in mid rant as he turned to him.

?Oh that is?? Holy Cow how are you lifting??. Never mind. Just put it back!? the scientist remarks as he taps his left foot. Mumbling under his breath Kenneth puts the cube back from where he got it,  ?Dennea even answer mah question.? the Scott continues to mumble as the group starts up again. As the day was already wearing down they come up to a large glass wall. ?And this wall will revolutionize Marine Ship protection. It is a tri-weaved glass sheet two and a half inches thick. It is also coated in seastone dust as extra measures against Devil Fruit users.? the scientist muses as he rocks on his heels.  ?Whit dose that mean?? Kenneth asked. As far as he was concerned it looked like a glass wall. ?Well my big absent minded friend, that means that it can with stand cannon fire and is one of the most resilient glass wall?..? *SMASH* The scientist is cut off as Kenneth?s fist smashes though the glass wall. 

?That wall costs the Marines several million beli!? the scientist says with shock as he gawked at the rubble of glass on the floor.  ?I think that ya were lied t? lad. Thit wall ain?t resilient.? Kenneth says as he points to what he had done. It is about that time that Tyson bust into the room with news that their ship would be done in the morning and they had rooms ready for them. With that the tour seemed over and the Storm Chasers were shown their rooms.

-Later that Night-

One of the base Marines wakes Kenneth at gun point, not a bright idea in the least, on reaction Kenneth grabs the barrel of the rifle and bends it out of shape.  ?I dennea kno? whit ya were planning? on doin? wit? that pea shooter. But ya better have ah good reason t? point it at meh.? Kenneth says as he stands and towers over the Marine. ?Y..you are to meet with the rest of your crew for some questions.? the man says as he looks at his rifle. Kenneth snorts as his eyes narrow, but he didn?t know or care about what this was about. Motioning the man to lead on he follows. The Base Marines hold them all at gun point, "What is the meaning of this!" Tyson shouts, "Our most prized and expensive experiment is missing...and your crew is likely responsible..." one of the men inform them, "What are you talking about! My men can barely operate a Den Den Mushi, like they'd be able to handle anything more advanced than that!"

"Then how about you sir?" the man asks, "MYSELF INCLUDED! Oi, where's Kougi!" Kaito soon rushes to the front of the mob of marines, "Right here sir, what is going on?"

"Ugh...some misunderstanding I'm sure..." Tyson says glaring the Base's Marines. The lead scientist walks into the room, "Your ship's repairs are complete Lt. Commander, and you will be free to go...after each and every one of your men are searched..."

"Fine! We've got nothing to hide! Isn't that right men!" they all cheer, "That's right..." Kaito says firmly.

A few hours later...

The men reboard the _Swift Justice_ and the lead scientist speaks with Tyson, "I'm sorry for the misunderstanding sir, have a safe journey," Tyson rolls his eyes, "Yea yea yea, good luck with that suit thingy of yours. Alright men! PULL OUT OF THIS DUMP!" he orders and men start to get into position.

As Kenneth boards the Swift Justice he is handed a sheet of paper. As the whole thing with Kid starts he walks over to the railing. Looking to the horizon as the base shrinks he balls the paper up and throws it into the sea with a rather sour look spread across his features. On of the Marines that talk to him sees his mannerism and walks up to him, deciding not to take part of accusing Kid. ?What?s wrong big man? Looks like you could tear a Tigergull in half.? the Marine remarks trying to start a conversation.  ?Aye, I?ve jus? been informed that mah pay is bein? docked fer breaking thit wee window.? Kenneth replies as he turns to the Marine. Glancing over his shoulder at the commotion around Kid Kenneth just rolls his eyes and turns his attention back to the sea.

-A While Later-

After Fame takes Kid below deck Kenneth walks up to the group and folds his arms over his chest.  ?I hope ya had fun, cause it?s time fer yer trainin? session. Lt. Commander Tyson wants ya ladies in top fightin? shape.? Kenneth says as a grin crosses his lips. ?The Lt. Commander wants us dead, not in top fighting shape.? one of the fodder Marines sobbed at the news.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 25, 2009)

_Mariejoa_

Oressa and Rek took their conversation to the backyard, where Eloise served the moon cakes Rek bought. Up above several hot-air baloons were flying around the Du Mortis residence, while outside seemingly normal citizens watched the fortified house at a regular basis. What's more, one of the harbor cannon emplacements seems to have pointed at the gate. 

"I'm guessing you're not here to see your niece?" Rek asked, pouring himself some tea. 

"Partly." She replied, picking up a moon cake and biting off a small piece of it. "I also have a job for you."

"You've said that already dear cousin, but I dearly hope I won't have to leave the city before my daughter's birthday."

The two looked out to the garden before them, where Jun was showing Nicollette how to properly sharpen her own spear. After watching her mother the little scamp picked up a twig and began imitating her mother.

 "Jun's method of bonding with her child is...unorthodox.  " 

Rek chuckled. "She was raised in a monastery." 

"That explains a lot." Oressa picked up her cup of tea and added some milk. Rek never understood why she always added milk with her tea. "Now back to business. I need you to do some baby-sitting."

"Baby sitting? Who?" Whatever Oressa wanted him to baby sit it wasn't good. Perhaps it was a giant insect monster that could suck out his organs?

"No one important." Oressa replied, putting her cup down. "Just a couple of homicidal maniacs and whatever peons they bring to my capital. They're waiting for their friend you know." She grinned wickedly, pleased with herself.

Rek breathed deeply, supressing a groan and a stream of profanity. "Please tell me you're referring to a couple of drunk Cipher Pol recruits and not the Shichibukai and the Admirals." 

"The latter." She replied, her grin widening. While Rek and the rest of the government could rely on the Admirals not going psycho on the city, the same could not be said for the Shichibukai. Sometimes Rek wonders the usefulness of having your own army of super pirate mercenaries if you couldn't keep them in check.

"Dear Oda, why couldn't it have been Sogar? Or even Ivala?" Rek asked, slumping on his chair.

"Because Sogar's out on an adventure and Ivala would piss her panties if she knew the Shichibukai were coming." Oressa replied cooly before taking another sip of tea. "Don't be such a baby, your wife will be joining you in keeping watch. Just make sure they don't do something stupid like disobeying the law."

"They're pirates, they're supposed to break the law. " Rek snarked. "And besides, that's the marines' job."

"Not. In my city." Oressa replied looking dead serious. "And I don't care if the entire marine corps surrounded Marieoja, I want someone I'm confident will not mess this up."

Well, that was the clincher. "If you're going to treat a little ceremony that half of them probably won't join in so seriously then I've little choice in the matter."

Oressa's expression softened. "Excellent. Make sure they don't start tearing through Darver just yet."

"D-Darver!?" Rek shouted. "Darver Grengou? You're letting out that nihilistic megalomaniac!?"

"Correction. OUR nihilistic megalomaniac."


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 25, 2009)

"Yea, I've got raw power..." James charges forward but Hachi manages to block the attack, "And I've got blazing speed!" Hachi pulls back and swings his blade in an upward thrust but James does a back flip to evade, "And of course the Red Monkey has the best agility known to man!" he raises his two swords up again, "We'll see if your worthy of all five of my blades, I don't know if you'll be able to handle my Gotoryuu."

"You leave yourself too open." Hachi appears behind James. "How the hell?" James turns around as Hachi draws his blade. The two swordsman clash on the docks, James raises his leg to try and kick Hachi, but Hachi swings his sheath around and hit's James' stomach. James grunts and flips backward. "Damn, how dare you hit the great red monkey!" he could feel Hachi had power, but his speed was the worst part.

"Alright, let's see how you handle this..." James crosses his blades. "BRANCH CANNON!" The blast heads towards Hachi, however the swordsman quickly spins around. "Sakura's sorrow!" the blast is cut into half and avoids the Jolly Rodger's ship by mere inches. "HOLY CRAP!" Bryan hits the deck. "Pfff, panzy." Joseph folds his arms, a small drop of blood dripping down his cheek.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 25, 2009)

Aboard the Swift Justice

"What I think of Kaito?"Kid repeated."I don't know, I'm not really into guys but I guess he has a certain boyish charm to him."He then added, while managing to maintain his serious facial expression."I'm pretty sure he isn't seeing someone, if that was what you wanted to know."He wasn't sure what Bobby's angle here was but Kid didn't trust him, though Kid rarely trusted anyone.Even on this ship the only person he truly trust is their Lt. Commander Tyson.

Kid decided to hear out what Bobby had to say, though Kid would make sure not to share any of his actual opinions or even have that strong of an opinion about whatever Fame here wanted to talk about.Who knows how something you said can be used against you, and he's not just paranoid, Kid wouldn't be above using information in such ways to further his own agenda and he doesn't intend to fall for his own tricks.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 25, 2009)

The Red Monkey vs The Hummingbird

James grinned, "Your not bad old man..." Hachi paused, "Old man?" James readied his two blades once again, "But I'm better!" he criss crossed his bades and charged forward, "Monkey's Claws!"

In a flash James appeared in front of Hachi, his blades outstretched, but he parried, "You still haven't realized that you can't beat me in a contest of speed," James grinned, "I don't need to! Monkey Tornado!"

He pushed off against the Hummingbirds blade and bent backwards onto his hands, two  more blades already have been drawn and are clutched in his feet. He started spinning around like crazy, the absurd technique catches the samurai by suprise but he manages to escape with only a few cuts. 

As Hachi backs away James gets back on his feet and leaps sideways towards him, "Jungle River! he starts spinning around, his four blades ready to chop him up like a buzz saw.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 25, 2009)

The Red Monkey vs The Hummingbird

As Hachi backs away James gets back on his feet and leaps sideways towards him, "Jungle River! he starts spinning around, his four blades ready to chop him up like a buzz saw. "I see where this is going." Hachi leaps into the air and lets out a breath. "Sunflowers birth." His eyes turned yellow and his tattoos seemed to light up with a faint glow. 

"Wilting orchid." He slashed quickly and with precision to counter each and ever slash that James had thrown at him. With a quick draw he pulled out his sheath and bashed one of james legs. This threw the monkey buzzsaw off center. With James back exposed, Hachi slashed quickly. "Weeping Widow!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 25, 2009)

The Red Monkey vs The Hummingbird

"Wilting orchid." He slashed quickly and with precision to counter each and ever slash that James had thrown at him. With a quick draw he pulled out his sheath and bashed one of james legs. This threw the monkey buzzsaw off center. With James back exposed, Hachi slashed quickly. "Weeping Widow!" 

"Orangutan Point!" his fur changed into a red-orange color and his arms grew several times larger. He used his newly acquired long arms to block the attack coming straight for his wide open back.

He grunts as he feels the force that he has to deal with in the difficult position that he's in. He slashes him with one of the blades in his feet to get him some room so he turn himself around.

He shealths the two blades in his hands and then kicks the two from his feet into his hands, "Gorilla Point," he grows much larger, his arms shrinking in length but growing in sheer size.

He starts chopping the air in front of him and rushes forward, "Monkey Slicer!" he shouts as he cuts an X in the air in front of him, one sword after another, at a constant rate. 

Hachi blocks the attacks one after another but the power makes it difficult to continue to parry in time, however he manages, "Looks like your speed isn't much when up against power this great!" he says proudly and then delivers one last powerful swing that forces Hachi to skid backwards.

He quickly recovers and dashes forward at great speeds, his blade pointed straight towards the large Gorilla Man, "Monkey Point!" he says shrinking his size and doing a flip backwards, narrowly avoiding the blade and causing Hachi to go over him and land on his other side.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 25, 2009)

James Vs Hachi-

Hachi blocks the attacks one after another but the power makes it difficult to continue to parry in time, however he manages, "Looks like your speed isn't much when up against power this great!" he says proudly and then delivers one last powerful swing that forces Hachi to skid backwards.

He quickly recovers and dashes forward at great speeds, his blade pointed straight towards the large Gorilla Man, "Monkey Point!" he says shrinking his size and doing a flip backwards, narrowly avoiding the blade and causing Hachi to go over him and land on his other side.

"I see... You're a worthy opponent." Hachi raises his blade, now his sword begins to hum slightly. "Huh? what's that sound?" Bryan looks over the railing, Joseph just smirks. "So, the blade vibrates on it's own? Interesting, I wonder what kinda effect that'll have." Using the effect of Sunflowers birth, Hachi begins to swing wildly and quickly. 

James jumps to block one of the low swings, Hachi quickly turns and hit's his jaw with his sheath and sends him further into the air. "Let's see you evade this time." He jumped onto the railing of the nonki and followed james into the air. "Falling petals!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 25, 2009)

With Shin and Kwannon

Jesse rushed towards Shin, the agile feline-hybrid evaded Shin's long range strikes easily.Though Shin was not surprised, he had yet begun to master this branch of the fighting style."I guess I'll switch to something more familiar instead."While Shin switched to a different fighting stance, Kwannon was taking on the Jungle Cat Zoan's younger brother.

The martial artist kept trying to close the distance between her and James but the Dynamite man kept throwing explosives.Dodging them was one thing but continuing to move forward while dodging them? That was a little too much, she needed to make use of ther surrounding, if she could just get close enough for her to land the Yi Quan.

She suddenly swerved to the right,  crashing trough a store window with a spectacular looking flying kick.

"Here little Xingy, here here."James mused while showering the store, and those next to it, with dynamite.The explosions devestated the buildings, though the dynamite wasn't powerful enough to completely level the buildings.

Eventually things quieted down again and James snickered."I guess that's the end of ....."He never got to finish his sentence, a shadow fell over him and the roof of a nearby store Kwannon had jumped down with a right fist that surging with her chi.While James had blowing up the building  after she had entered it, and had been assaulting the two next to it, she simply had gone out the backdoor before dynamite was even thrown into the store.
After that it was a piece of cake to head 3 buildings over,climb on to it's roof and wait for a good time to strike.

"Yi Quan!"She yelled out, the fist connected with James' jaw and it shattered into a million pieces.He was knocked off his horse.It was a fatal strike, but he wouldn't be chewing anytime soon.

Back to Shin and Jesse

Shin already had his katana out but now also drew his two wakizashi with right hand.The ambidextrous swordsman switched his way of holding his weapons, each handle was gripped tightly between two fingers.
He skillfully blocked the claw swipes of Jesse, in that moment Shin knew the outcome of this battle."You're way out of your league catman."He pushed Jesse back, a slash with the katana nicked Jesse's shoulder but the agile Zoan user managed to evade lethal damage.

He spun around and performed a turning back kick, one that Shin lazily blocked with his two wakizashi.The kick only damaged Jesse, who kicked right into the edge of Shin's blades.
"Agh!"He yelled out before jumping away again, though with one busted leg he wasn't even close to his earlier level of speed and agility.

He spun around to face Shin again, when he realized the retreat wouldn't fly with his leg like that, but was surprised to see Shin had already closed the distance between the two.A powerfull kick to the chest knocked the wind out of him and sent him crashing into a wall. The skull VS brick contact made him see stars and before he was pierced several times, the blades pinning him to the wall.

Kwannon had just finished of James and now with a couple of Xingese she made her way over to Shin and Jesse."Step aside, I want to kill the bastard, they murdered many of our brothers and sisters."

"I take it you killed your's?"He asked and she answered with a firm."Yes."

"It didn't occur to you that they might have useful information?"Kwannon was confused, what could they possibly know that could interest them."Like what?"

"Well, you think they just came out of the blue and came here to kill people randomly?......You do, don't you?"Shin snickered."These guys were obviously hired, probably work as guns for hires, judging by what little I know of this place and the fact soldiers had been keeping an eye on this town from a far, I think it's safe to say that these guys were hired in an attempt to get rid of this little problem you Xingese pose here."He then added."Sending an actual platoon of soldiers would be a more tedious and costly process than just hiring two mid level morons to take out this relatively low threat problem."

Kwannon was about Yi Quan Shin in the face for his arrogance and insults but one of the elders stopped her.

"He is right, out of all only you Kwannon are an experienced fighter still in her prime."He said.

"Alright, well listen up Mr. whiskers."He said to Jesse."How far away from sending plan B are your employers."Jesse was about to say that he wouldn't talk, no matter how much he got tortured but then Shin twisted one of his blades.Never in his life had Jesse felt this much pain."Just because I didn't strike a vital doesn't mean you won't die a slow painful death if you don't cooperate."

Jesse told everything, from when and where he was hired to the fact they were supposed to call in later this day, if the call didn't come a platoon would be sent to level the town.Shin finished him off quickly after he learned what he needed.

"Well, consider this as my gift to you."He said, referring to the information."It's none of my business nor is it my place to tell you what to do, I can give you my advice though.....Leave this place and never look back, well at least not until you've gained enough strength to stomp every last one of these bastards here."He chuckled.

"No way!"Kwannon replied."This is our home now, we worked hard to built a life here."

"come on, you ran away from your home and now you guys are suddenly above a tactical retreat, look if I was in your shoes I would stay and take as many of those bastards with me as possible but I'm not in your shoes and I don't have the time to stay here and fight an hopeless battle here....This platoon falls and two more arrive two days later."He then added."If I were you, I'd go back to Xing and use my power to make a difference there, I know you guys have something against emperors and whatnot but seriously.....What you guys have there currently can't be that much of an improvement."Shin had just been finishing up on cleaning his blades.

"Make a difference where it counts, instead of dying here in the middle of nowhere in lands that neither belong to you nor to the people you are fighting."He sheathed the blades."If you want, I will allow you to ride on my ship until we reach the New World again, before I reach Nihon I need to pass Xing anyways."

The Xingese looked at each other, they discussed it with each others and surprisingly the headstrong Kwannon agreed as well."We will travel with you, but only because you are right about the fact we should go and make a difference in Xing but don't get any funny ideas, we will repay our debt to you but don't dare to order us around."

Shin just smiled."In that case, I shall wait here while you make your things in order."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 25, 2009)

*Intro of the "Aye!" popping Captain and music loving Lt.*

Geruno island is in a bit of an uproar today. Recently pirates have been running amok on this island because of its lawless nature. Marines hardly ever visit this island mainly because of its location and status. It's not that much of an important island, but its highly populated. The citizens of Geruno have recently requested for assistance by the marines to restore peace to the island. The pirates heard the request and did not fret. They suspected the Marine HQ to send a weak squad to handle the distress call because of the Geruno's low status. Little did they know that they were in for a treat.

"Those Marine bastards are here!" One of the pirates said as he watched a squad of marines exit their vessel and begin their trek towards town. All of the pirates had gathered in the center of town to destroy the oncoming marine squad. Many of them were drinking, laughing, talking about how easy this would be, and other good stuff like that. "Our captain has 44,000,000 beris on his head! He CAN'T be beat!" The pirate continued.

The marine squad was quickly approaching the town. Heading the squad was a man wearing a deep green suit with black pinstripes and brownish skin. He wore a smile upon his face as his marine officer coat fluttered in the wind. Following closely behind the leader was a woman in a rather odd looking marine uniform. She had long blonde hair and was carrying a harp in her hands. The rest of the squad was made up of roughly seventy marine grunts.

The marines finally reached the town and were at a standoff with the pirates. "Let's go boys! The sooner we kill these bastards the higher our bounties will be!" The captain of the crew said. The remainder of the crew emitted a roar cry and charged.

The pirates rushed towards the marines with an arrogant manner. Oh if only they knew the mistake they were making. The leading officer of the marines held his right arm out and just as the pirates reached the marines they were expelled away by a strong force. Many of them went flying in different directions, crashing through buildings, trees, etc.

The remainder of the pirates stood firm, rooted in fear as they watched in horror of what happened to their comrades. Suddenly, the woman holding the harp strung a few of the strings and played a beautiful note. A sudden rush of air targeted the pirates and several limps went flying throughout the crowd followed by screams of pain.

"Aye! So this is the crew worth 44,000,000 beri?!"

*Marine HQ Captain
Rago​*
"Worthless sacks of trash. Become victims of my melody."

*"Marine HQ Lieutenant 
Aerial​*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 25, 2009)

*Impel Down...*
A Super Buster Call Warship docks at the massive front gate of the great Gaol, Impel Down. A squad of prison guards stand in wait as Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens saunters down the plank, followed by a phalanx of Marines. 

"Welcome Vice Admiral, we've been expecting you!" one of the guards says. 

Clemens nods and hands him a rolled parchment with the official seal of the World Government, "I have official orders from Fleet Admiral Meiji for the release and transfer of one Darver Grenguo," she says in a professional voice.  

The Guard inspects the parchment as is official protocol and then nods, "Yes of course," he says with smirk. "OPEN THE GATES!!!" he yells at the guards behind the massive walls of Impel Down. 

*Level 6...*
Vice Admiral Clemens and her entourage ride down an elevator along with a troop of guards. Past level 1, then level 2, 3, 4, 5, and finally the legendary and fabled Level 6. 

The elevator reaches the bottom level, shaking as it settles on the stone floor. 

"Welcome to the deepest level of hell!" the guard says with a grin. 

They enter the prison area, walking past rows of cells, each one containing all types of legendary Pirates, and criminals, who have been erased from the history books for crimes so unforgivable that naming their crimes are themselves a capital offense. Some of the prisoners stare wide eyes at Clemens and lick their lips. 

"HEY BABY LOVE THAT LONG RED HAIR OF YOURS CAN I TOUCH IT?!" one laughs. 

"OI! Wriggle those hips over here!" another yells. 

Clemens ignores the hoops and hollers however, she is only interested in just one of these legendary individuals. She stops in front of the cell that contains Darver, and can't help but take a deep breath. Darver sits against the back wall and keeps his head downcast. Clemens unrolls an official parchment and reads it aloud to him in a clear voice, "Darver Grenguo by the authority of the holy royal government of Mariejois, and Marine High Command, you are hereby pardoned of your crimes and henceforth freed...pursuant to your service and loyalty to the World Government as our newly chosen Shichibukai representative! To serve our interests and fight by our side when you are called upon to do so!" 

Clemens motions towards a guard and he unlocks the cage, the air literally hangs heavy with a tense energy. Even Clemens feels a bit nervous with anticipation, this is the first time she's done this afterall. 

"Do you accept the terms of this pact Darver Grenguo?" she asks him in an authoritative voice.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 25, 2009)

*Aboard the Golden Future...* 

 ?He?s nuts.? William says as he rolls on his back, the skin on his arm was still boiling from the heat ?Victor? used to affix the tattoo in place. The card ?Victor? was holding hits the deck face up, on it was the Ace of Spades held by a ghoulish figure.

"You have no idea..."

Amerigo pulled his shirt collar and a heap of steam arose. He was relieved... whether it was more because they now knew where their captain was or that the psycho was gone he couldn't say for sure. He suddenly realized that the crew was waiting for something to do.

"...Where is the fan boy?!??!"

A pirate with a huge fan ran by Amerigo's side and began to do his job. The First Mate put a pair of gloves over his greasy fingers. Time to take control once more. 

"As First Mate I am now in charge of this ship and its crew. Anyone want to challenge my authority?" 

A single fodder arose to the challenge. He stepped forward but didn't really look like he was going to fight him. He probably wanted to ask a question. Too bad. Amerigo moved quickly over to him, used his wrestling skills to drag him to the floor in a tight headlock and held the man until his face turned blue. He held him tighter and longer. It wasn't the sort of quick and powerful kill that one could admire. This was a painstakingly slow execution. When the marine finally stopped moving, Amerigo released his hold and stood to his feet. 

A few ex-marines came and drug the body away while the First Mate lit a cigarette. Smoke escaped his lips as he spoke. 

"Now then... My decision is that we take the Warlord Victor at his word and go to Trumpet Island as soon as possible. I don't like the fact that we have to trust him but he seems to know what he's talking about. Its seems for now that Victor is on our side but bear in mind that we are being watched by a very powerful and VERY unstable man. Stay vigilant."

The crew nodded. Amerigo took another long drag. 

"How is our food supply looking?"

"We are very low sir. We could eat the woodland creatures to save time but then we'd have no rocket fuel left." 

"Trumpet Island is on The Grandline. We have a long trip ahead of us. We'll stop by the nearest island for for food and be on our way. You're all dismissed. Now get ready to move."

The crew began to make their way back to the bunks when Biblor finally woke up in a horrid mood. 

"ARGH! A DEMON WAS HERE!!! I can smell its stench all over this here deck! Don't lie about it! He was here and no one woke me... OOOOOHHH when I see that demon... hehehehehe..."

He was ignored. Just as the Shipwright William was getting ready to got to his room...

"It would seem that both of our pasts aren't as mysterious as we would like them to be."

The First Mate looked out to the sea as he thought on this strange boy... this stow-away who earned recognition from a Shichibuklai. What was so great about his Devil Fruit power?!?!

"The Wolf of the North Blue might have set his favor on you, boy, but mine is not so easily won." 

A dark shade appeared around Amerigo's face as he laid his murderous intent bare. 

"Remember your place, Shipwright..."

The First Mate walked off without awaiting a reply. 

"I think he likes you, lad."

Biblor smiled.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 25, 2009)

*Impel Down: Level Six*
"Darver Grenguo by the authority of the holy royal government of Mariejois, and Marine High Command, you are hereby pardoned of your crimes and henceforth freed...pursuant to your service and loyalty to the World Government as our newly chosen Shichibukai representative! To serve our interests and fight by our side when you are called upon to do so!"  The Vice Admiral gave the signal to unlock the cage and so it was done.

"Do you accept the terms of this pact Darver Grenguo?" Clemens asked Darver in an authoritative tone.

Darver slowly lifted his head to meet the eyes of Vice Admiral Clemens. This face was vaguely familiar to Darver. He had to search towards the back of his memory to retrieve data on this woman. Finally he was able to recall who she was. This was the woman who accompanied Commodore Garrick ten years ago when Darver and Garrick fought. It was also on that day that Darver was brutally defeated by Jack. This is one of the reasons this memory stays rooted in his brain.

"Yes." Darver said in a dark tone in response to the Vice Admiral's request. Vice Admiral Clemens then gave the approval to release Darver from all of his restraints, finally freeing the former Makaosu Leader. 

After being freed from his bonds, Darver dropped to the ground. He could fill his power returning to his body, his aura cursing through his veins. He remained on the ground for a moment enjoying freedom from ten years of imprisonment. Darver slowly picked himself up from the ground and faced the Vice Admiral. 

"Shall We? I don't intend on remaining here no longer than I must."


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 25, 2009)

*Kent and the New Blade Squadron*

Kent sits in the main room of Shelly's underground complex. He lays back in his chair casually, studying several huge maps of the world. There are various notes stuck here and there, promising rookies found, old pirates with children that will come of age soon enough...maps of the grand line, maps of the New World, maps of all 4 of the blues.

"Kent." Ilyana says, sticking her head in. "You've been down here for hours. Dinner's ready."

"Just a second." Kent said, studying a certain map of the East Blue intently. He's searching for an island...a very important island. An island he's only been able to find by luck, and only 3 times before...an island with a very special old man on it.

"Kent, no. Eat. The Shichibukai meeting is soon. We've already dropped off Lal. Everyone else is starving."

"Ug." Kent muttered, hanging his head. "Do I have to go to that?"

"Yes. You do. Now lets go. Johnny's getting cranky and Carter's started shooting the tops off your wine bottles again."

Kent sighed, pushing himself up. "Fine. I'm coming. I'm coming."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 25, 2009)

*Impel Down...*
Vice Admiral Clemens watches anxiously as Darver momentarily drops to the ground. She can feel his immense aura even standing several feet away.  

"Shall We? I don't intend on remaining here no longer than I must."

Clemens nods at him and then snaps at one of her superiors. A male Marine officer, who does his best not to tremble slightly but still does. 

"Captain you have command of the ship! I will personally escort Mr. Grenguo!" she orders him. The Captain salutes and then spins away on his heels followed by the other Marines. 

Clemens green eyes suddenly glow bright green and she points her hand at the air. *"Mirror!"* she commands. The air in front of her and Darver suddenly warps in on itself and a rectangular walk in mirror materializes in front of them. Clemens focuses her eyes as she feels the other mirror, literally miles away, make an instant connection. 

"Follow me," she tells Darver before stepping through the liquid surface of the mirror. 

*Mariejois...*
A lavish and expansive room, with ivory floors and columns. Just outside is a large balcony that sits over the high cliffs of the holy city. Suddenly a large mirror forms in the air, its surface glowing brightly. Clemens steps through the mirror followed by Darver. She looks slightly out of breath and takes a second to collect herself after maintaining such a long distance connection. 

Clemens points at the around at the room and then at a king sized bed where a fresh set of clothes sits, "Welcome to Mariejois, Mr. Grenguo" she tells him with a grin, wondering how he must feel to suddenly be free, literally going from being imprisoned miles underground to now being at the highest peak in the world, high above the clouds. 

"This will be your room for the duration of the meeting. The other Shichibukai will also be arriving shortly," Clemens tells him, "Until then by all means enjoy your stay," she adds.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 25, 2009)

*Mariejois...

*At the port of the island a large warship sized boat arrived, a treasure the captain of the ship had taken some years back. "My my, It's the first time i've been here in person." Grimm steps over to the rail of the ship and holds his hand over his eyes, He'd been near the holy land on his search for Akuma Rodgers. "I suppose it's not too far out of my way." He oddly never seen but three of the other shikibukai, so he only knew three others. "Fluck, Kent and Anni, Those youngsters were quite reckless.. It amazes me they settled for being shikibukai." Grimm smirked. 

"Captain, you became a shikibukai too..." Dread comments. "Hehehehehe... You know why i joined though." His moved his tattered and torn cloak out of the way, He'd never changed it in all these years, it was soaked in blood and you could see where he had been shot. "I'll meet you back here after the meeting. Stay guard on the ship, if the marines try anything funny." He turned to them all. "Kill them, without mercy." He laughed and made his way towards the meeting hall.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 25, 2009)

_*Trumpet Island...*_

........ Lucy suddenly yawns loudly and turns over on her bunk, absently reaching her arm out and extending it over Becky's bunk, draping her right hand over Becky's face and covering her nose.


"I like it when you tickle my arm Bobby, ehehehe," 

A sleeping Becky snorted and knocked the arm away. 

"... I need my space father!...zzzZZZzzz..."

---------------- 

A few hours passed by as the three unlikely companions sailed to wherever it was they were sailing. The harlot waits patiently for the two to wake. After all the fighting and the shouting and the getting eaten, the silence over the slave ship was almost disturbing. 

A stork lets out its call high above the sea. 

"HUH?!"

Becky immediately jolts out of bed with a tired and confused look on her face. The loud, sleeping girl to Becky's side is knocked out of her own cot as well.

"... Okay, OKAY... If I must go to my studies you can at least let me get out of bed on my own!"

The young captain's eyes were closed as she walked in a floaty pace, as though she were on a cloud. She was mumbling a bunch of random things beneath her breath before suddenly shouting them. 

"...W...Where's that dark-skinned slave, mother? I need my teeth brushed now. I won't be made to..."

Becky walked over to a corner of the boat, made strange actions as though she were putting on a shirt and a skirt, opened an imaginary door, walked over the railing and splashed into the cold water below. 

Instantly her green eyes opened completely as she fluttered on the surface, trying desperately to do what she knew in her mind she could never do again. 

"HELP!! HELP, YOU FOOLS!!!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 25, 2009)

~ On the Dark Nation ~ 

Victor stood on the deck of his ship. He had been just standing there looking to the horizon for Oda knows how long. A pleasantly bland expression brandished his features as he looked to the sea as if he was searching for something. The movement of his door didn’t even catch his attention. As light flooded into the dark portal that was Victor’s room Jurgen’s form can be seen coming into view. Sweat can be seen coming from under his blindfold as he quickly made his way up to his captain. Victor, not missing a beat, speaks as his navigator comes into verbal range.  “This best be important to bother me Jurgen.” Victor scowls as he doesn’t break his gaze from the horizon.  “I believe zhat you vill find zhis of importance Sir.” Jurgen replies as he falls to one knee and bows.  “Well, out with it already.” Victor growls.  “Zhe Vorld Governmant orders zhat you attend zhe Shichibukai Meeting.” Jurgen replies as he keeps his head lowered. 

 “Tell those fools at Mariejois that I’m not interested in their drivel.” Victor growls angrily. Jurgen swallows hard at the order.  “But sir. You ave not attended zhe first meeting zince joining zhe Shichibukai, zhey may recline yer member ztatus if you don’t attend zhis one.” Jugran replies with a nervous tone about his mannerism. Victor’s eyes narrow as he turn on his left heel. With thunderous steps he stomps toward his room. As he reaches the door he turns back to his navigator who had yet to move.  “Very well. Weigh anchor and set course.” Victor barks as he opens his door. A moment later it slams hard setting Jergen in motion.

-Later at Mariejois-

The Dark Nation pulls into port and lands down from a very large warship. A knock at his door signals to Victor that they had arrived. The door opens and he steps through onto the deck. His eyes are instantly drawn to the colors that waved in the breeze above the warship  he was very familiar with them. A smirk crossed his lips as he made his way to the railing of his ship. The landing board is slipped out by one of his ink minions and he is soon on the dock. Looking back over his right shoulder,  “Kill any Marine that tries to board my ship.” he orders as he walks off. Walking toward the city he looks up and slightly pulls down on his wide brimmed hat giving Dread a friendly hello.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 25, 2009)

*Somewhere in the Grand Line...*
Tengu Midomaru, The Worlds Strongest Swordsman, holds the ebony blade of Hawkeyes Mihawk high over his head. The black blade glints off the high noon sunlight as Tengu holds it aloft. 

"Are you ready to feel my wrath my enemy!?" Tengu says in a dark and terrifying voice, projecting his full killing intent. Tengu recieves no reply, "HA! Are you so afraid of my demon aura?!" he shouts.

 "ANSWER ME!!!" 

Tengu suddenly slashes with the blade whip fast towards his enemy which turns out to be....a rack of beef ribs. He stabs the ribs straight through the middle and then places the giant blade over a cooking roast which sits atop a roaring fire. "Ah that smells quite nice," he mutters in a much a calmer voice while sitting down on a stone. Every couple of minutes he turns the rare blade around, making sure to cook the ribs thoroughly. 

"Needs some barbecue sauce though..." he mumbles. Suddenly a shadow leaps high from the trees and lands in front of Tengu. Tengu raises his head, "Who's there?" he asks calmly.

A tall swordsman dressed in samurai armor stands in front of Tengu, he draws a vicious looking katana and points it at him. "I have finally found you Tengu the Demon...after all these years of searching, here you are!" he exclaims, "I challenge you to a duel for your title!!!"  

Tengu scratches his chin with his face tilted down towards the ground, "Do you have barbecue sauce by any chance?" he asks the Samurai. 

"Huh?!" the Samurai's eyes bug out in disbelief, "ARE YOU MOCKING ME TENGU!?!" he asks in outrage. "THIS IS A DUEL!!!" 

"Oh right, right," Tengu mutters apologetically, "Forgive me, let me go find my sword and we can commence, kay?"  Tengu starts crawling around on the ground on all fours and sweeping his hands around, as if searching for something. 

"Wha....what are you doing?" the Samurai asks him, thinking that this is some kind of clever diversion. "My sword...I'm looking for my sword," Tengu responds as he pats the ground. The samurai points at the rare black blade of Mihawk with the skewered meat in its center, "But isn't that your sword?" he asks. 

"That thing? Oh no that's just one of my cooking utensils," Tengu replies off handedly as he continues to crawl around. His searching hand finally bumps into a metal handle, "Oh there it is!" He grabs up perhaps the ugliest  sword that has ever existed. It's a man sized generic looking crimson steel buster sword. The blade is cracked and chipped all over, in fact a huge chunk of the blade is missing on the left side. 

Tengu faces the Samurai, "Okay let's begin," he says. "I'm over here!" the Samurai shouts. Tengu turns around and laughs awkwardly, "Oops, hehe," he replies with a chuckle, "Anytime buddy..." he says as he squares off with his foe. 

The Samurai takes a deep breath, the air around him swirls with energy and even the ground begins to tremble. "HERE I COME!!" the samurai shouts but just before he charges a speed blur passes right by his midsection. A young woman dressed in a tight pink Nurses outfit appears behind the Samurai with a katana outstretched in her right hand. The Samurai opens his mouth in disbelief, and his entire gut suddenly splits open in a spray of blood. He falls to the floor headfirst in a bloody heap. 

Tengu frowns with sudden disappointment, "AW! Betty! Why'd you do that!?" he complains. The nurse sheathes her katana and turns towards Tengu, "Cause that trash isn't worth your time and besides you have an important meeting to get to, remember?!" she rebukes him.  

"A meeting? Already?" Tengu mumbles, while strapping his busted blade to his back. Betty nods, "Yeah c'mon or we'll be late," she walks off through the trees followed closely by Tengu. 

*BABLAM!*

Tengu walks facefirst into a giant oak tree, rebounding off of it and landing flat on his back, "OW! Who put that tree there!" he cries. Betty sighs in annoyance and walks toward him, helping him up, "I swear you're hopeless!" She slowly guides him by the hand towards their boat. Meanwhile Tengu smiles whenever she presses close against him as she helps guide him through the trees.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 25, 2009)

Inside the room was a single throne where a robed man sat. A pair of cutlasses were on his lap, and he had a bored look on his face.

"You must be the ones messing with my boys." He stoo up from his seat, picking up both blades.

"Well, let's get this over with."

Tsao's expression hardened as he took his combat stance. "Yes, let's."

The first strike went to the bandit leader. He attacked Tsao with  two simultaneous slashes, both of which Tsao blocked with a quick spin of his spear. The bandit leader locked Tsao's spear with his blades, and struck Tsao with a kick in the chest. 

Tsao dropped his spear, but instead of taking it back he slid below the bandit leader and struck him at the back with an armlock and forcing him to let go of one of his blades. The leader struggled to get out until he slammed Tsao into a pillar. The bandit leader followed it up with a slash, but the only thing he was able to hit was the pillar. Tsao kicked him away, and ran for his spear. The bandit leader did the same, taking his other saber back.

"You're good."

"I could say the same." 

The two were back where they started, albeit more damaged. They both went to their respective battle stances, and began once again.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 26, 2009)

*Mariejois...*
Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens sits in her office, doing paperwork, again. She often feels like the queen of paperwork. _Am I the only one who can type in this goddamn place_, she thinks to herself. 

With the Shichibukai in the very holy city itself she has doubled the Marine patrols as ordered, even going so far as to call back several Commodores and Rear Admiral's from the field, just in case should anything go wrong. 

It might be a bit of overkill she thinks, especially when you factor in the Pacifista's but with seven of the most powerful beings on the planet, half of them sociopaths or worse, you can never be too safe. 

Clemens looks at her watch and taps her index finger on her oak desk impatiently. She buzzes the den den mushi intercom. *"Yes Vice Admiral?"* a voice responds. Clemens takes a moment to remember her new assistants name. The voice on the line would've been Arkins only a few days ago but now he's out with TFAJ, climbing the ladder just like she did. 

"Is the Gunslinger here yet?" she asks. 

There's pause on the line for several seconds, *"No Maam, Annie has not arrived yet. She has not been seen at any of the checkpoints either,"* her assistant tells her. 

"Put a watch at the Du Mortis estate in case she pops up there. Those two have a history," Clemens says before shutting off the line. Clemens sighs as she rests her chin on her right hand and blows away a loose strand of bright red hair hanging over her forehead. Besides bringing in Darver Grenguo, making sure Annie shows up is also one of her delegated tasks, but if she doesn't know where the blasted girl is she can't reach her with her mirrors.   

"Meiji won't like it if that little bitch doesn't show up," she mumbles, not wanting to look incompetent in the old man's eyes. In her mind he's never been to partial to the Absolute Justice types like herself. _That old goat_, she thinks, _someone needs to put him out of his misery._ After a moments thought she buzzes the intercom again. 

*"Yes Vice Admiral?" *

"Please send Admiral Meiji a jar of sweet pickles ASAP," she tells her assistant. _Maybe that'll butter the old bastard up_ she thinks. 

*Elsewhere...*
Annie sits back against the railing of her small one person schooner, _The Cutie Pie 3_. She has her feet propped up against the railing with her sniper rifle, Mr. Meanie, resting on her lap. She scans a map that shows where all the Marine offices are in Mariejois, and which Marines currently occupy them. A little document she got off an unfortunate WG agent who got on her wrong side. Mariejois is still many miles away, but Annie can already feel the voices there on the edge of her mantra. 

She licks her thumb suddenly and holds it up to the wind, and instantly crunches some numbers in her head, comparing it with the voices that become stronger in her minds eye. She closes her eyes and focuses in on one particular voice, then she opens her eyes suddenly as if receiving some epiphany. "Got ya," she mutters with a giggle.

Annie props up her sniper rifle on the railing and takes aim at a skywards angle. She takes one breath, then two, then three. *NOW!* she thinks.   

*BANG!* 

A golden bullet flies out of the barrel of her sniper rifle and flies upwards and onwards. 

*Mariejois - Clemens Office...*
Clemens stands on the balcony outside of her office, as is her habit. She holds a glass of white wine in her right hand and takes a sip._ I deserve it,_ she thinks. Suddenly her wine glass explodes, causing glass shards and wine to spill all over her neatly pressed uniform. Clemens seethes with anger as she looks at the wine stains on her immaculate coat. 

"What the F-"
*
With Annie...*
Annie chuckles as she approaches Mariejois in the distance.


----------



## Bertelsen (Nov 26, 2009)

*With Gerald*

A gently breeze was blowing in the warm morning. The sound of waves hitting the shore could be heard. A lone man was laying on the sand unconcious and quite beat up looking. The water was barely hitting his damp boots. Gerald slowly opened his eyes and blinked a little bit. He made no attempt to move at this point his body sprawled out as he lay on his back. He clenched his hand into a fist and tried to fight back the tears. Gerald had no idea how long he had been passed out on this beach but within the last few days his entire crew was either captured or wiped out by the marines. 

"Damnit...damnit...DAMNIT, DAMNIT, DAMNIT! There all gone. My crew...my friends." Gerald began to punch the ground with his fists as he continued to lay there. After a little tantrum he stood up with one leg up to lean on while the other was straight. "I've got nothing left now." Gerald reached into his pocket and pulled out two pictures. The first was of his deceased wife and the other of his newborn son. They were very old pictures over 18 years old each and were very crumpled with water stains on them both. "Heh I doubt my boy would want to see me after abandoning him on that island. I hope Jed and Roy all doing well." 

"Hey what do you think your doing laying on the beach? Get up you old geezer." A girl in her early 20's was standing about 20 feet away from Gerald. She seemed rather bossy and at least 100 years to early to be ordering him around. "Little lady I don't think you kn-" "I SAID GET THE FUCK UP YOU OLD BASTARD! I ALWAYS GET WHAT I WANT!" The girls attitude completly changed and before he knew it Gerald was on his feet not wanting to invoke the wrath of a woman. He rememberd how scary his wife could get. "That's better. My names Marissa. You look like a pirate so your going to take me off this island." Marissa smiled happily and clasped her hands together giggling a little bit.

"My names Gerald Eustace...and yes i'm a pirate but...my ship, my crew, my friends are all at the bottom of the sea now." Gerald looked to the ground and frowned the memories were causing him great pain. He looked back up and smiled trying to cheer himself up but Marissa had tears flowing down her face and she clenched her hands to her face. You poor thing! Let sissy Marissa comfort you!" Marissa ran to Gerald and grabbed him giving him a big hug. It's alright little lady. If they saw me crying now they'd just laugh at me. They died they way they lived as pirates so they died happy."

"Well you must simply come to my house I will not take no for an answer." Gerald was about to decline her request when he rememberd to the devil she turned into earlier when he refused to get up. "Alright I guess I got no choice then little lady lead on. Maybe I can even find some information out." With that the two headed towards the town with Marissa leading the way humming to herself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 26, 2009)

_*Enroute to Mariejois...*_
Tengu sits on the deck, his back propped against the aft railing of a small brigantine style ship. It's a modest two cabin ship, with a small kitchen built into the lower deck as well. 

Meanwhile Betty stands at the wheel navigating by a log pose on her wrist. The Log Pose is eternally set to point towards the World Government capital of Mariejois. "We'll be there soon," Betty says, making sure to let Tengu know of their progress every so often, so that he won't harass her with a constant barrage of, _"Are we there yet?"_ questions. 

"Kay," Tengu mumbles, his face inclined down towards the deck. He scratches his unkept spiky red hair and sighs before he removes the red bandana from around his eyes. Betty can't help but look over at his eyes, they are a milky white color, making it seem as if they are fogged over with a dense swirling mist. She's the only one who he ever feels comfortable showing his eyes to, a carry over from when he was a child and other children used to tease him about his blindness. Though he would never admit this is why he keeps his eyes covered. 

Tengu reaches into his coat and pulls out a book, "Could you read this to me?" he asks her, holding the book out to her. Betty nods and takes the book. "Yeah sure," she says, while looking over the cover. The title reads, _A Thing For Panties: How I Saw Over a Thousand and One Panties _ by The Gentleman Pirate Brooke. 

Betty's eyes almost bug out and she tosses the book back at Tengu's head like a fastball. "I'm not reading you that!" she exclaims sharply. Tengu catches the book before it hits his face, without missing a beat, then frowns, "But they don't make this novel in Braille," he whines in disappointment, "I was really looking forward to reading it." 

Betty shakes her head, "I don't care," she responds, "I'm not reading that smut!" 

"You know for someone who's supposed to be a Nurse and a companion you're not very helpful," Tengu tells her, "You don't sponge bathe me..." 

"Get real, you wish!"

"...you don't check my temperature when I have a fever..."  

"I don't carry rectal thermometers my dear." 

"...And you're always getting lost," Tengu finishes. 

"Ha I never get lost!" she counters back proudly. She takes pride in her navigational skills and sterling sense of direction. Without her Tengu would be lost and adrift as far as she's concerned. 

"Then where are we?" Tengu asks her.

Betty is about to answer but then she takes a look at her surroundings. She doesn't recognize this ocean come to think of it. "Uh..." Betty walks towards the wheel, and checks the navigational chart, sadly she has the map upside down.  

"I'm calling a water taxi," Tengu mutters, still angry that he won't be able to read _A Thousand and One Panties_.


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 26, 2009)

*THE TERRIBLE WHITE BLOSSOM APPEARS!!


With Hanako and Pachi*

The party was in full swing, 24 years old was a big deal for Johnny. His marine buddies taking swig after swig completly ignored the fact that Hanako did not work their who was busy drinking all of the beer. "Gulp...Gulp..Gulp" Letting out a big sigh she patted her belly she was well more then drunk at this point. "MORE PLEASE" *"WOOO!!!" *The party goers encouraging her pursuit of pure inebriation, Pachi on the other was planning on how to escape the party and go back to finding DR. Sasumi who was still trapped in her cell.

"Pfft Hanako...Hanako" Pachi whispered trying to catch her attention before he could continue his subtle call the same large man who brought them in appeared behind him wrapping his large arm around his neck. *"You know what I hate....*hiccup*"* The muscle man could barely stand up and in seconds found himself crashing hard unto the marble marine floor. _"He fell"_ One of the marines commented before erupting in a wave of a laughter.

*With Junichi*

The Strange kid intrested Junichi, he reminded him of himself during his younger days. "Heh so you went head to head with that witch huh?" he laughed to himself and rested his head against the sea stone walls. "To survive a fight with the Marine's Deadly Damsel" Looking at roy in the ends "You are the second person to have ever shared that privilege". Roy looked at that man and saw a pattern of a white flower like object on his coat "Hey I know that symbol....You're" the realization finally hitting him "Junichi Kojiro" Reina's voice stopping their conversation as she stood in the doorway watching the two "scum"

*With the White Blossom Pirates*

In the shroud of the ever falling rain came closer a large ship, A massive white flower pattern adorned on their sails as numerous pirates tended to their duties. A small boy with giant cat like ears stood at the helm watching the island of Rainy gallows come closer and closer into view. Wearing a worn out brown jacket that was obviously too long too fit him he looked as if he was in charge of the behemoth of a ship. "Sir Marines ships coming into view" One of them reported to the boy. "Destroy them, Nothing will stop us from rescuing our captain" His words rallying the pirates motivation as they all yelled and praised Junichi Kojiro's Name.

*With Hanako and Pachi*

As the party continued the sound of heavy footsteps could be heard. The door flew open as Deigo, Reina's right hand man stood menancigly. The Marines quickly regaining compusure all saluted except for Hanako who was still busy drinking away. Deigo stood in front of her casting a large shadow. "Have you no respect for you're superiors!" His words obviously not phasing the girl as she continued to eat and drink. "MARINE I AM SPEAKING TO YOU!" Turning to him all nonchalant she responded "Oh I'm not marine, I'm a pirate" She simply stated turning back around. Pointing his gun to the back of her skull "Then this is where you die"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 26, 2009)

Ursla quickly rushed to the side of the ship to see the loud mouth little brat drowning. Either she couldn't swim or she's a devil fruit user. Ursla thought back to her and Becky's first encounter. The little brat was able to drastically increase her temperature inside the tigergull's mouth and also received an extreme strength boost. Yea, she was definitely a devil fruit. Ursla face-palmed at the idea that the idiot would deliberately walk over the side of the ship knowing she couldn't swim.

For a moment, Ursla was going to watch the brat drown. She was going to allow the little demon to sink to the bottom of the ocean where a sea king could eat her. The thought of this put a smirk on the masseuses   face. Ursla walked over to a corner of the ship and grabbed a rope. She threw it at Becky, "Catch this brat." Ursla said as Becky caught the rope just as she started to sink. Ursla tugged with most of her strength to pull the small teenager out of the ocean.

Becky was now on the deck of the ship, drenched and all. Ursla walked over and lightly stepped on Becky's chest forcing her to expel water from her mouth like a fountain. The masseuse shook her head as Becky started coughing and regaining conscience. "That's the second time I saved your miserable, bratty life little girl. You owe me." Ursla said before walking off to see how Lucy was coming along.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 26, 2009)

-With Attila, Sum, and Mufasa-
Mufasa lied face up on the dirty street in the city. He had Attila's boot on his chest and Sum's hammer next to his head. Sum's, Mufasa could see a beautiful girl. There was a large crowd forming around the scene. Everyone wanted to see what was going to happen to the lion man. The towns people hated Mufasa King.
Hahahaha! It's about time you caught me! You couldn't even do it yourself, you needed, hahaha! he began laughing when he thought of Sum's name, Sum here to stop me for you! He looked at Sum again. He was eying Mufasa, just waiting for Attila's command to crush him.
Don't play games boy, Attila said to the lion man, Take me seriously.
Hahahaha~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~! I haven't taken anyone seriously for so long!
I know that. You're nothing but a joker. Yet somehow, you were able to capture my attention. Don't squander that gift, Mufasa.
Hahaha! Gift!?
I can take you places you've never even dreamed of before as long as you prove to me I can trust you. Mufasa was about to bust out laughing again. However, he stared deep into Attila's eyes. When he did, a certain feeling washed over him. He knew Attila meant it, Mufasa King. Lion Lion no Mi. Former cannibal, now joker/bum. I know you want to achieve something more then what you have now.
Y-yes. Attila lifted his foot off of the man's chest. 

Sum shook his head in confusion. He couldn't stand Mufasa. The only thing he knew to do was hit Mufasa with his hammer. *Bam!* His hammer his right in the head and it sent Mufasa flying backwards. Mufasa transformed back into his hybrid point.
Attila! Why do you want him!? Mufasa charged at Sum as fast as he could. He could see Sum moving, but he couldn't react to him. All of the sudden he felt the pain of his hammer in his legs. Sum was behind him and he smashed his legs. Mufasa fell to the floor face first.
The same reason I wanted you. He has potential to be something great with my guidance. Attila informed Sum. Mufasa stood again and this time decided to wait for Sum to get him. Sum ran fourth and got another easy hit on Mufasa.
Alright, I'm out! You beat me.
Is my name still funny to you? Sum asked the man.
No!
I have no objection to him joining our group, Sum said to Attila.
What do you two call yourselves? Neither of them responded., ha~~~~~~~~~~hahahaha! I'm joining a group without a name! By the ed of the day, I'll have a name for us.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 26, 2009)

Albert looks around him as the islanders and the newcomers party through the night. He didn't even know anything about these new people, except that they were calling him their slave and one of them couldn't get his name right. What a strange bunch of people.

"So which one of you is the captain of the Crimson Fist Pirates again?" he asked. 

"I am," a black-haired male said quickly. This was rebutted by another man, dressed in a red jacket, "No, you're not, I am!". Albert frowns in frustration; this had been happening all day - were these men part of a double act or something?

The prism man drinks his alcohol, trying to drown out his surroundings so he could get a good think in, what with all the commotion and hubbub ever since Jormungandr was 'defeated'. 

"Well, it's obviously not dead. In fact, it could come back any moment," he thought, ignoring the two idiots next to him. "So, in that case, what can I do to take out the monster? Explosive Purple is no use, and Cutting Yellow isn't fast enough to hit it. Scorching Red is useless against it. Also, its attacks are way too fast, especially that venom spit. Judging from the skirmish earlier...I can hurt it, and no one else can, but it can hurt me, but not everybody else."

Albert looked up again, hoping to get inspiration from somewhere. This did in fact happen, as the image of Jormangandr framed against the clouds, barely lit by the fires, was more than sufficient to inspire anyone to get thinking.

"It's back? This is too soon!" Albert shouted in frustration. He turned to the two next him. Idiots they may be, but they were more than competent in combat. "We need to kill that thing, for real this time!" he said. He doubted that they could hurt it, but if they could distract it, he might be able to land a killing blow. It was the only thing he could think of that would work.

----

_Onboard the _Pandaemonium...

"Call for you, Captain," Leon said, holding a special Den-Den Mushi. It was the direct line from Mariejoa. As with all of the other Shichibukai, Fluck went wherever he pleased and contacting him was extremely difficult, necessitating the use of a direct line.

"We seem to be busy all the time nowadays," Christopher commented as Fluck strode across the small boat to take the call. 

"Excuse me...Is this the Ouka Shichibukai, Fluck C. Zvergher?" The voice on the other end belonged to a young female, specifically an Ensign named Marie. Unlike the other Shichibukai, no high-ranking marine was assigned to ensure that Fluck would follow orders, due to his general friendliness and cooperation. Instead, he asked for a more friendly marine, preferably low-ranked, and Marie was thus specially assigned to handle all matters related to him. This was far more pleasant for the Shichibukai, as the female marine was much friendlier than the higher-ranking marines who merely viewed him as a government tool or a possible threat. "Why yes, it is. You know it's me, Marie," Fluck replied cheerfully. 

"The New Government requires that you report to Mariejoa as soon as possible, sir. The Shichibukai have been ordered to meet due to the new replacement for the now-Yonkou Tatsu Brimtale," she continued, trying to be respectful.

"Oh? They found someone? Who's the new guy?" Fluck asked.

The young woman took a deep breath. The conflicts between the Chaos Meister and Darver Grenguo were well known to her, as she been made to cover his well-known personal history deeply as part of her designation as the general handler of affairs related to him. Strangely enough, Marie may well be the person who knew Fluck best outside of his crew, even though it was merely her job that caused her to do so.

"It's Darver Grenguo, sir."

Fluck paused for a moment to collect himself. "...Really?" he asked eventually. "Yes, sir."

"I see. Thank you, Marie," he said, before hanging up.

"What's wrong?" Larissa asked. "There's a Shichibukai meeting, I need to go."

"What else?" she responded, narrowing her eyes. Fluck rolled his eyes; sometimes he wished Larissa wasn't so sharp. "Nothing much, just that the new Shichibukai is Darver Grenguo."

The crew looked at each other. "This shouldn't be allowed," Kazoko said, voicing everyone else's opinion. Fluck shrugged in response. "Well, Oressa and the rest of the government _are_ low on firepower, especially with Tatsu's defection. Anyway, let me handle this. Technically, we shouldn't be worried at all. Darver's supposed to be on our side!"

"You know full well that he's planning something, Fluck," Larissa replied, frowning.

"Well, we'll cross that bridge when we come to it."

----
_Some time later..._

"This place is the same as ever - always lacking in delicacy," the Shichibukai comments as he looks around, observing the decor. Marie was leading the way in front of him The Pandaemonium was docked near the holy city, but his crew had not been ordered to remain aboard it - freedom was the absolute in the World Pirates. Of course, they would probably stay aboard anyway, bar Leon who might have decided to see the city, but it was the principle that counted.

He followed Marie into the meeting room.

"Announcing the arrival of the Ouka Shichibukai, Fluck C. Zvergher!" she shouted.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 26, 2009)

*With the Crimson Fist Pirates....*

The three had arrived at the shore, "So is that why we're here?" Derrick looked at him and facepalmed, "Clearly!"

Albert gets their attention, "Ok, well normally I wouldn't tell you this but I doubt you two will care anyway...I'm gona' need you both to distract it," Derrick looks at him with a serious face, "And you'll be able to take it out?"

"Well...I...uh...will..." Derrick nods, "Good enough for me, lets go Jake," he says pushing Jace forward, "Hey! It's Jace!"

"Yea, I can play that game too, now lets go!" he walks to the shore and holds his hands in front of him, "Lava Flow!" he shoots a constant flow of lava and as it hardens into magma on the water it forms a road for them straight to the beast.

They run along it, "Lava Fist!" he punches blasts of lava at the monster, "Torrential Downpour!" he leaps into the air and starts a barrage of kicks from above.

"Ok! I think it knows who it's targets are! Lava Leg!" he shouts kicking off a blast of lava the shape of a rankyaku, "Now it's all you Albert!" Jace stops his kicking, "It's Alfred! Idiot..." he then continues his attack.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 26, 2009)

-Later, with Sum, Mufasa, and Attila-
Attila met his crew back at the marine ship they stole at the end of the day. He searched every inch of the island and saw nothing else that he could use. However this trip was successful. He gained one more number.
So I bet you both are sick of this group being nameless. Am I right? Neither Sum or Attila responded. Neither of them cared. For Attila he had been in so many groups and crews in his life, he didn't give a damn if what he was a part of had a name or not. Sum was a different story. He never really wanted to associate himself with a group name, Well I say we call ourselves the Conquistador Pirates!
Who cares?
As long as people call me Sum and not Conquistador.
Hahaha! I named the crew without dispute! I'm the king! Sum and Attila sighed. The Conquistadors sailed away with their stolen pirate ship, looking forward to the sailing the world which would soon be theirs.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 26, 2009)

_Mariejois_

"So when exactly is the meeting, dear cousin?" Rek asked. It's always a good idea to plan ahead, especially if you're going to be watching over 7 of the craziest bastards in the planet. 
Rek mused that he'd need at least an hour to rig explosives in every hallway, secret passage and porch leading to the meeting room to prevent the Shichibukai from leaving abruptly/cutting them off, another hour to plant a hypnotic syrum into the drinks that'll cause everyone in the room save him to vomit uncontrollably while he escaped, and 2 hours to create an elaborate trap that will constantly spray paralyzing mist around the palace that'll activate once Annie or Fluck take the inevitable potshot at Darver, allowing the marines ample time to pacify the Shichibukai, and more importantly to get himself an excuse to leave. 

"2 hours, once the rest of the Shichibukai arrive." Oressa replied while watching her niece attempt to do a backflip like her mother.

Rek dropped his tea cup. "I haven't even made any contingencies yet!" He stood up, wiping off the crumbs from his coat. "Why was I not informed of this!?" He asked indignantly.

Oressa shrugged. "First off I didn't think Darver would accept the call so quickly given that the last one took weeks to be convinced, ans secondly you're a SPY, I presumed you'd know already." She smiled smugly. 

Rek sighed, rubbing his forehead. "Jun get ready. With any luck I'd at least be able to instruct Alph which of our countermeasures to equip the Shichibukai."

"I'll go watch my niece then." She turned to Nicollette, who was playing with a miniature cannon now.

10 minutes later The Du Mortises met at the gate. Rek and Jun were now dressed in indigo and biege suits respectively, with Rek's having a corsage and Jun's a dragon motif on the back. A rapier was latched onto Rek's belt, while Jun carried her spear. 

"Don't teach my daughter how to wipe out entire towns in a day while we're gone, I want to teach her that myself." Rek said to his cousin before he and Jun went off to work.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 26, 2009)

The Badlands.

Mordecai was still recovering from the vicious ball stomp from Kagami, but more pressing was the giant she-bat in the sky. She had been temporarily been deafened thanks to Bloodwing, the devil fruit bird, but was slowly snapping out of it.

Mordecai had to hit her with his last remaining bullets. He had missed 4 times already

"Humans are a lot more predictable..." he grumbled. His mind went back to when he was training with Captain Fandastard.

---------------

The captain looked on in amusement as the 8 year old Mordecai failed to hit a simgle target with his training gun. Bottles on the wall and there were corks everywhere on the floor.

"What you doin' kid?" he asked, "besides makin' a mess" The big man was smoking a big, strange smelling cigar

"I'm trying to fucking shoot these fucking bottles but I can't hit a single fucking one."

SMACK SMACK SMACK!

"Don't swear at elders. Or at least, don't swear at me." the Captain said kicking Mordecai's ass. The Captain was a tyrant but an evil one? Well, that would depend on your definition of evil. He took every single penny from the village but never left them wanting for the essentials. They were fed well, and never harmed. He simply believed that money was the root of all evil and removed it, by force if neccessary from the people. He did this using fear and so was generally considered evil. He also looked after the kids, though most saw this as kidnapping or training them for evil purposes. Mordecai had gone with his own free will.

"Sure sure." Mordecai said rubbing his butt

"Go on, shoot. let's see what you got." Fandastard said

Mordecai shot with the captain looking on and sure enough the corks all missed their targets

"SEE!" he shouted throwing down the gun.

"You know what your problem is?" The captain asked

"Obviously not." Mordecai snarked

"THIS!" he drew in a big breath of the cigar and blew it out at Mordecai, who was soon surrounded by smoke. He hacked and coughed for a good 5 minutes as he was held in place and forced to breathe it in. Soon he calmed down with a relaxed look in his eye

"You are way too tense. Just your nature I guess. You have quite the stick rammed up there. Try it now." The Captain said

Mordecai looked dreamily at the bottles and fired off three rounds and hit two of the bottles, before falling asleep at the barrel

"Hm. Maybe a little too relaxed. Come on kid, let's get you to bed.." The captain lifted him up and took him away.

--------------------------

The Badlands

"Ugh, this situation reminded me of the past. I hate that place." he looked down the scope. "Relax hm?"

These days he didn't need the drug filled cigar to relax, he just thought of someone and it made him smile. Without another thought...

BANG BANG!

Two bullets fired two direct hits. One in the leg, the other in the shoulder. Mion hollered in pain, enough to snap her out completely of her daze. She spun and hissed to the shooter, but decided a retreat was better. She grimaced through the paiin in her shoulder and started to fly away

"Hey toots, that good enough for you? Our 200,000 is leaving." Mordecai grinned at the white haired vixen

"Oh took you long enough but yeah, I she's ours now. Verg, you ready?"

"And waiting." he said coolly.

"OK. Incoming!" Kagami flicked her fingers towards herself and jumped up. Suddenly Mion appeared flat on the ground and Kagami landed on her stomach, straddling her. Vergil stabbed both arms with each of his swords, whilst Mordecai trapped her legs.

Mion struggled fruitlessly as the three bound and gagged her, as she reverted back to her more human form. She seemmed to plead with them not to take her to the village. The pleas fell on deaf ears.

After a half hour they finally arrived at the Saloon.

"Well holy shit on a stick, you did it. I can hardly believe it. She killed about 50 of the village folk in a blink of an eye." the fat man said

"Well, you underestimate our awesomeness!" Kagami grinned. "Money!"

"Oh well, on account that we didn't think you would do it, we don't have the 200,000 ready. Is tomorrow morning ok?" the barman said looking at Mion but talking to the three.

"As long as you don't mind us watching you until then." Mordecai said

"Sure...now I have some business to attend to with this woman. Just help yourself to some drinks. it's on the house." he said as he grabbed Mion roughly and with 5 other men took her downstairs in the basement. "You remember the basement now don't you?"

There was a muffled whimper and a fierce struggle as the 6 men took the raven haired woman downstairs. the door shut ominously.

Mordecai went behind the bar and pulled himself a pint. "Well we gotta stay up, so we might as well have a good time whilst we do." he said and poured Kagami a very watered down vodka and coke.

"You'll last longer this way." he said. Kagami sighed and reluctantly took the drink. Vergil was just on water.

------------------------

Several hours later

Kagami was trashed once again and had damn near wrecked the bar having lost an arm wrestling contest with one of the locals. Mordecai was happy playing pool and winning his 10th straight match.

The door round the back opened and the six men came upstairs looking frustrated. they had blood on their hands, "We'll continue tomorrow. She can't hold out forever. Make sure you keep her alive though." Mordecai pretended not to hear. Kagami, actually didn't hear.

"Well, we're turning in for the night. You make can stay here. drink the place dry if you like. I'll get you the money tomorrow." the barman said and within an hour it was just the three of them.

"Bloodwing, check up on them ok? make sure they don't run." The hawk appeared to understand and flew out, "Seems strange don't it Verg?" Mordecai said

"Yes. I would have thought she would have had a bullet in the head. Perhaps this has to do with what that large man said." Vergil said

"What? The Barman?" Mordecai said trying to recall.

"No. The man that drew us the map to get us here." Mordecai furrowed his brow and then it hit him. 

"Haha. I was so caught up in the 200,000 bounty that I totally forgot. OK, lets go and ask her a few questions.

Vergil opened the door to the basement and walked down. It was lit only by torchlight and there was that familiar sobbing in the distance. It seemed worse somehow and she rasped as she breathed in.

Mordecai grabbed a torch and put it up to the figure that was crying. Mion was stripped naked with burn marks, whip marks, thick bruises and parts of her skin literally torn off. Certain areas had gotten special attention. Mordecai kept a cool face in spite of this.

"Mion.."

"NOOO! NO MORE! PLEASE!!! I DON'T KNOW I DON'T KNOWI DON'T KNOW!!" she screamed

"Shhhh! We're not here to hurt you." Mordecai said. Mion's ears perked up

"You?! What are you doing here? Adding insult to injury? As you can see my injury is not done yet so if you could wait a while, I'm just biding my time here. They get sloppy, they always do. After that I'll come round and gut you like I promised." she said suddenly changing her tone.

"Hmph. looks like torture doesn't work on you." he said poking at one of her wounds. She cried out.

"It does. Just depends on your will, besides I kinda enjoy it makes me feel more. It's difficult when you can't see. How much did they pay you anyway?"

"200,000."

Mion laughed hysterically

"Is that all?! Do you even know how much..." she stopped "Well away you go. You've seen the torture show or are you after something else?" she said rubbing her thighs together provactively

"Don't be retarded. We're here to offer you a deal."

The statement took Mion a little off guard

"You want to offer me...?" she laughed, "Riiight. Sure you do, besides you can't offer me anything I have..."

"How about your eyesight." Mordecai interrupted. This stopped Mion dead in her tracks

"My...eyesight...that's impossible!" she scoffed.

"Not for a certain doctor. Dr Kurohara." Mordecai said evenly

"Him?! He's one of the most upcoming doctor in North Blue!" Mion said

"Vergil and him go way back."

"Ok so....say I was...interested. What do you want? The Treasure cos there's no way I can..."

"Perhaps later, but more pressing is that you join our crew." Mordecai said. Above in the bar Kagami fell off her chair as if she heard something ridiculous. Mion was flabbergasted.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 26, 2009)

((Will colour in later ))

"Haha. Good one. catching me off guard like that." she smiled and shook her head, "Who'd want to befriend a freak like me." she whispered

"You got good ears yeah? Then listen to see if you can hear if I'm lying or not. I want you to join our crew. You're just the type of person I need in there." Mordecai said 

"Wha.." Mion listened for his heartbeat, rate of breathing and changes in the tone of his voice. "you're serious!? Even after what you saw?!" Mion said stunned

"Even after what I'm seeing right now. Let me tell you, you'll be dead before the week is out." Her injuries were far worse than originally thought. The rasping was a punctured lung. Kurohara could treat her but they only if they got to him quickly.

Mion hesitated. Since she ate the devil fruit she had been beaten, bruised and scarred. She had literally turned mad and sought refuge with the animals in the Badlands.

"Don't mistake me for a nice guy. I'm not. You are someone that'll help me get to where I want, this is entirely selfish."

"And where do you want to be?" Mion asked.

"The top. Above a pile of dead bodies until only those who I deem fit enough are left." he said 

"That's quite an ambition." she laughed, "You remind me of him..." she paused and a faint smile spread across her lips. "Ah fuck it. I can kill you if you screw me over. Why the hell not."

"Fine. We'll see you on the ship." Mordecai said walking away.

"Wait! aren't you going to cut me down."

"With your injuries, you couldn't make it to the ship without us carrying you, which would draw far too much attention." Vergil said. "You will have to wait an hour, maybe two."

"Sure...just get my hopes up like that huh? Fine, fuck off. I knew it was all bullshit anyway." The two walked up the stairs and closed the door behind them. They could hear a crying from behind the door a lot different from before. This one appeared to come from the very core.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 26, 2009)

*Mariejois...*
"We're here...FINALLY!" Betty exclaims triumphantly like a conquering explorer as they sail into the harbor that leads to Mariejois. The land climbs upwards as it leads towards the magnificent capital city. Betty however neglects to mention that she had to call Marine HQ three times to get directions and even then they needed a Marine escort boat to guide them in. 

Tengu rouses from his sleep. He had been napping against the railing ever since Betty took that last wrong turn into the Calm Belt. He leans his face up, "Oh my...are we finally at Raftel?" he asks her. The subtle sarcasm in his voice is not lost on Betty. 

"Haha, very funny Tengu!" she replies snarkily as she docks their ship. Betty looks over the vast harbor and takes notice of the other familiar ships that are already docked. "Looks like we're not the first here," she tells Tengu. 

Tengu's face perks up with interest, "Really? Who else is here?" he asks. 

"By the looks of it, Grimm..."

"Seems like a nice guy." 

"...Victor Draconis..." 

"Never met him."

"...and Fluck." 

"Ah, I like Fluck. How about Annie?" 

Betty glares at Tengu at the mention of Annie, "Please don't do what you did last time!" 

Tengu was somewhat fond of the female gunslinger, and at the last meeting held some time ago, he had walked straight into her cleavage, then sat on her lap, all by accident of course. Tengu had to leave early after she threatened to shoot off his manhood and burn down the entire capital just to get to him. 

Betty hurls aloft the gangplank and she guides Tengu by the hand down towards the dock. A Marine Rear Admiral, flanked by several Captains, awaits them. 

"Welcome Warlord Tengu!" the Rear Admiral announces. He looks at Betty with a raised eyebrow, "I assume you will be his escort?" he asks her. Betty disengages from Tengu and walks towards him. 

"Yeah I'll just bring him as far as the waiting room," she tells the Marine.

Tengu frowns as they both speak about him as if he isn't even there, musing at the irony that even though he may be the Worlds Strongest Swordsman, people sometimes still tend to see him as a bit of an invalid. He turns around and takes in the magnificent scenery of Mariejois, using his other senses to absorb it all. 

"...okay then?" Betty asks the Rear Admiral. 

He nods, "Yes you may wait in the reception area adjacent to the meeting hall." 

Betty turns back towards Tengu, "Alright Tengu let's go..." her jaw suddenly hangs agape. 

"Tengu?" Betty turns around in every direction. 

"Where'd he go?!" she stammers.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 26, 2009)

*With The Yonkou*

Marc looks at Tetra in annoyance. "What the fuck do you mean you have no idea where he could have gone?" Marc asks in a controlled voice. Tetra sighs before answering, "I am only a navigator, not Oda. I can't predict where he would have run off to or where he would have been in the first place" Tetra explains. Marc slams his fists on the ship's railing and the adam's wood cracks beneath Marc's rage. "We might have a lot of money but Adam's wood is not very easy to get" Tetra reminds her husband.

Marc plops down in his usual spot on the deck and begins to think. The crew breathe a sigh of relief, believing they are in the clear for another one of Marc's insane adventures. "Call Wesley to fix that fucking rail" Marc suddenly declares, "that's the first thing. The second thing is set a course for Mariejois" Marc says casually. *"Wait what?!"* the crew asks in disbelief. "I am going to go Mariejois and beat Victor's whereabouts out of someone" Marc said as if such a thing were simple.

*"None of our trips to Mariejois have been anything remotely resembling pleasant"* Smirnov reminds his captain. Marc nods however he does not change his mind. Marc claps his hands together and the ship begins to rise from the water. Smirnov sighs at his captains actions, *"all hands on deck and prepare for our journey to Mariejois"* Smirnov booms. "Is it really worth it?" Tetra asks her husband. "No harm will come to any of you, none ever has during our trips there" Marc reminds her. "I am not worried about us" Tetra whispers remembering the terms on which they left Mariejois last time. During which time, Marc had almost died.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 26, 2009)

-With Attila, Sum, and Mufasa-
The three of them were near the helm. Sum was steering and Attila and Mufasa were there because they had nothing better to do then hang with Sum.
Hahaha! I can't believe I'm riding a marine ship with a group of pirates.
If this is an adventure for you get the hell off of my ship,
Hahaha! Of course it isn't! It's just not where I thought I'd be when I awoke this morning.
Good answer. Sum, I bet you were wondering why we were on that island to begin with.
Yes. It seemed like you did not have a purpose like last time.
It is because before I was sent to the East Blue I heard a rumor about "The Unbeatable Mercenary" Chuck Osbourn's son that he was the last person to have learned the fighting style his father used and that he lived in a city in the East. He will be invaluable if he can be located.
Hahahaha! You were in my city all because of that rumor!? I can tell you about the Osbourn kid!
It's too late. I found out before you. He used to live in that city until about a month ago when he decided to move on. It's possibly he's gotten pretty far.
Possible? Hahaha! More like 100% certain! He was the best fighter I've seen in my life!
That's what mostly everyone said. However, someone told me he only got as far as London Town on Leather Island then just quit. It's worth a check.
So you want me to go East?
Yes. East to Leather Town.


----------



## Bertelsen (Nov 26, 2009)

*With Roy*

Roy looked up to see Reina entering as she finished his sentance. He was in pure awe at who he just met. Junichi was a fairly famous pirate in this area and Roy never thought he would meet someone of his caliber in this place. "So I take it Junichi is the other one to have survived your attack?" At that moment it just hit Roy how powerful Reina really was if she was able to beat Junichi as well. Though in his surprise he still had a little confidence. "That's ok I'll be able to beat you eventually. I'll have to if i'm going to be a great pirate." Roy had a cocky smile on his face and was laughing a little bit to himself.

"Feel lucky these bars are in my way or I would show you the difference in our strength again." Reina paused a little bit and eyed Roy. This boy was still able to smile and laugh even though he was in this prediciment. "Why do you still have such confidence. You do know that you're going to die. Roy laughed again even louder this time. Don't worry i'll be getting out soon and knowing Junichi's boys from the stories i've heard they aint gonna let him die easily."

*With Gerald and Marissa*

Gerald and Marissa were walking in the town now with Marissa leading the way dancing and humming happily to herself. Gerald was sulking as he walked and people were eyeing him whispering to themselves. "Pst that guy looks like a pirate." "Shh he'll hear you." "Somone call the marines." Those were just a few of the things Gerald overheard some of the townspeople say. Here we are!" Marissa presented a small rundown house behind her. The windows were broken, the paint was peeling, and the door didn't seem to shut all the way. "Umm this doesn't look like a place a person like you would live.""SHUT UP YOU PRICK! It's not my fault my family is so poor. Just get your ass inside!"

Gerald and Marissa walked inside the house and it was just as bad. There was barely any furniture and what was there was really old and ready to fall apart. "My parents arn't in right now so just have a seat. After they get back we'll sneak out and still their fishing boat and then I can become a pirate!" Gerald sighed to himself. Your really gonna ste-" "This is the marines come out at once pirate! You are under arrest for Justice!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 26, 2009)

With Jinzou

"Remember sir."Lt. Commander Jane said to her superior."You are ordered to refrain from attacking any of the Shichibukai no matter how much.....Slander they spread about you."Jinzou listened attentively but didn't quite get what the big deal was nor why he needed to be specifically instructed like this, Alph never went against orders.

What he didn't know was that he was prone to having a systems error when angered enough, something a former unnamed pirate could do easily just by showing his/her face and talking about that dark chapter in Jinzou's life.
This first happened when a serious incident involving the then Shichibukai Tatsu got so far out of hand that the closest Admiral was requested to intervene and Jinzou happened to be in the same area.

Things didn't work out well, it only worsened when Alph and Tatsu finally met each other again after that many years. The android went berserk when Tatsu brought up their pirate days and started to try and talk some sense back into Alph.

The then lieutenant Junior Grade Mary Jane had never been more terrified than she was during that incident, by the book Jinzou as some of the higher ranks occasionally killed him went batshit crazy and Jinzou's previous right hand was torn to shreds for getting in the way.It was his death that stopped Alph, he realised had gone against marine protocol and regained his senses.He event went as far as to turn himself in for his crime but Meiji pardoned him, though from then on it was made sure Jinzou would be kept from encounters with former unnamed crew members as much as possible, if it couldn't be prevented he was to be taken aside and specifically instructed to refrain from fighting. 

"Alright, I get it already....Hmmm, I seem to be improving with my manner of talking."He was actually suprised already, the first part sounded actually genuinely annoyed.
"I have wasted enough time as it is, If that wi....If that'll be all I'll be in my office."After all, he wasn't one to sit around doing nothing.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 26, 2009)

*The New World...*
Hawthorne feels the ship begin to change course from his private quarters. "Are we moving already?" he muses to himself as he exits his cabin. 

Hawthorne appears on the top deck of the ship with two piping hot cups of tea in his hands. Marc's belligerent cursing grows louder as Hawthorne walks towards the wheelhouse. 

"That man has not changed," Hawthorne mumbles under his breath. 

"My,"  he says with a raised eyebrow and a smile as he enters the wheelhouse, "Are we going somewhere?" he asks Marc. He also offers Tetra a cup of tea before taking a sip of his own cup. 

*Mariejois... *
Tengu sits with his fellow Shichibukai, already in the middle of the grand speech he had practiced over and over again while traveling to Mariejois. He speaks in a deep and rumbling voice, projecting his voice and full intent so that it fills the air...

*"...AND I PROMISE ON MY NAME AS A SHICHIBUKAI THAT I WILL FIGHT TO PROTECT THE BALANCE OF THIS LAND!" *

Then Tengu gets to the good part, he unfurls his cracked and chipped Buster Sword from his back and points at the air. *"TO LIVE AND DIE BY MY TITLE AS THE STRONGEST SWORDSMAN IN THE WORLD IS MY DUTY AND MY HONOR!!!!"*

Tengu awaits the inevitable applause from his stirring and riveting speech, but the room is so silent you can literally hear a pin drop. Tengu scratches the top of his red spiky hair, feeling very embarrassed all of a sudden. _Was my speech that bad?_ he thinks to himself.  

The door slams open suddenly and Betty appears, "Tengu?! What the hell are you doing?!" 

Tengu slightly inclines his face towards her voice, "Why I'm meeting with my fellow Shichibukai of course," he tells her, "You shouldn't interrupt us like this you know." 

Betty shakes her head in disbelief and looks up at a giant banner in the room which reads in bright lettering..._Mariejois Women's Knitting Association_. A group of elderly noblewomen huddle back against the walls, clutching their purses, absolutely frightened by Tengu and thinking that he's taken them hostage. 

"This is the wrong meeting!!" Betty hollers. 

Tengu furrows his brow, it all makes sense now. "Oh so that's why the room smells like denture cream, plus Annie's breasts didn't have that typical bounce to them," he muses aloud. He motions towards the old noble ladies and bows his head apologetically, "I am very sorry for the misund-"

Betty snags Tengu by the back of his collar and drags him straight through the door before he can finish his apology. 

"You have a _real_ meeting to get to!" Betty exclaims.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 26, 2009)

"Kagami time to go" Mordecai said grabbing her arm, having little time to deal with her drunkeness

"Hey! Take that mask off you bitch then I can see your bitch face you....bitch. I'm sorry, you're like a best friend you know. I you know I love you you know, not like in a I wanna fuck you way. Well, I kinda do but shhh. Oh! I stepped on your nuts I am so sorry. Look if you want to kick me in the Vajayjay then I'll feel better you know....wherearewegoing?" Kagami ranted

"To the ship. And Mions coming with us." Mordecai said forcefully, it didn't have any effect on Kagami though

"Me on who? Me on you?" She giggled and blushed. "Oi! You fucking bastard Don't get any ideas just cos I said things. This conversation is null and void, but you're still my friend ok??! OK??!" Kagami was clambering up Mordecai

"Yes yes fine. Let's go. We'll get the money...." Mordecai started

"Oh me! Let me! I do it!" She said standing up somewhat straight and staggering.

"What? Are you 2? Ok you do it." Mordecai said exasperated by her. She went round the block and then back the other side.

"Oh! You're here! Listen I dunno where it is so you're going to have to tell me ok?" she said staggering as she tried to stand still

Vergil pointed up to the bird who was sitting on a balcony.

"OK. Good boy. Not you, the bird. But you're a good boy too."

"My thanks." Vergil said graciously. Kagami nodded and went about falling up the stairs. She eventually staggered in and pulled out her knife. Hs eclimbed into the open bedroom window and straddled the fat man. He awoke with a start.

"Shhh!" Kagami said in a drunken stupor and closed his mouth with her hand. "Now we're going off...someplace. I wonder where...MORDY!..ooops shhh! Shhhh! Quiet. Ok so, we're going and you need to give us the money you owe, because otherwise you're bad. Ok? So give us the money, then we can go. Oh sorry about your bar, I broke it a little but i didn't drink that much so that makes it ok. I know I look drunk but I'm not! no, I'm fine, see I can even try getting money from you, so that makes me not drunk yeah?."

Kagami was looking at him and shook him a few times. She stumbled to the balcony.

"Mordy...is it bad that I broke him?" Kagami asked

"How broke?" Mordecai sighed

"Um...very broke. I don't think you could get your money back." Kagami slurred.

"Yeah that's bad. Hold on." Mordecai made his way up and checked the body. "Yup, he's dead." Mordecai sighed in disappointment

"...sorry! I'm really sorry!" Kagami started crying as she sat on the bed

"Ok ok. Shit, don't cry...uh...look ok, I'll ask you to do something and then you do it and everything is ok." Mordecai said patting her arm uncomfortably.

"O..ok. Maybe we can take stuff from his room!" Mordecai nodded and the pair started to look through the room. They found a safe and Kagami teleported the door off, which Mordecai was surprised she could do.

There was a few thousand beli and some other things, they just took the lot and ran.

"What happened?" Vergil asked. Kagami looked at Mordecai with puppy eyes

"Ugh...nothing, we'll collect later. I'm sure someone will want to come back and set a few things right." Mordecai said, talking about Mion but Kagami thought it was about her. She nodded drunkenly.

After half an hour, in the dead of night, they arrived on their ship.

"Right Kagami. KAGAMI! Don't sleep yet. I need you to do that favour for me."

"Sssurre.." she was fading fast.

"Remember that bat woman?"

"Uh huh...zz..yeh...I'm sorry for before..." Kagami said dreamily and started crying a little. Mordecai tried to ignore it

"Teleport her here."

"Mmm ok..."

She teleported a pool table to the ship.

"No. Kagami listen. Mion.."

"Me on you!" Kagami leaped up onto Mordecai, and as they fell put her breasts in his face. "Mmm...playtime.." she started undressing.

"No. Kagami! Listen! Keep your top on. And your..oh jesus.." Mordecais eyes were fixed on Kagamis pair. Vergil walked up to Mordecai.

"I'll handle this." He whispered into Kagamis ear and she nodded a few times, teleported a few empty bottles, a rock, some tissue paper and finally a bloodied and battered Mion.

"How did you do that?" Mordecai said as Kagami was trying to get her skirt off but then fell backwards and asleep.

"My uncle...ironically with the same name as your last name was a notorious drunk. We learned how to bend the mind of one that was intoxicated." He said calmly, slicing the rock in two and throwing it overboard.

"Right, well good job." Mordecai looked at Kagami's semi naked body and Mions fully naked one and shook his head. Both were unconscious.

"I'm going to set sail and then...uh...never mind. Put these girls into something decent And patch up Mion as best you can, I have to go before.....I explode, or do something I regret."

"I'm not sure what you mean but I shall." Vergil said calmly getting some bandage and tending to Mions delicate body.

"Man..." Mordecai said catching the wind and adjusting the rudder. "This is gonna be hard...so to speak...."


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 26, 2009)

-With Mufasa, Sum, and Attila-
The three landed on Leather island. It was a desert with no city in sight. The only thing that was living besides them and the cactus were giant scorpions. They were at least as big as Attila and there were at least 50 of them.
Never mind the scorpions. Lets move on and try to find this city.
They walked forward 25 feet and came across a sign that read,
_Warning. Do not proceed. Scorpions will kill._
We're tough enough to handle some scorpions. Lets keep moving.

They got moving and walked another 15 feet. The 10 scorpions decided to attack. The 10 of them charged at the group of three trying to tag them with their stingers. Mufasa transformed into his hybrid point, Sum grabbed his hammer, and Attila cracked his knuckles and smiled.
The three charged back at the scorpions. Attila jumped into the air over a scorpion, punched one in the face as he was landing, and killed it in one hit. One tried to stab him with its stinger. Attila grabbed it, swung it over his head and sent it flying.
Sum took a different approach. He hopped up onto on of the scorpion's backs, got to the base of the tail and took one giant swing at it. The tail was sent flying and the scorpion died of shock. A scorpion tired to attack him with its stinger but it just had its stinger crushed against the floor by at attack with Sum's hammer, then was pounded under its head with Sum's hammer. It died of internal wounds.
Mufasa ran under one of the scorpions legs and slashed its stomach until its guts poured out then he ran out from under it and did it to a different one. He stopped to laugh and was crushed under the weight of this one.
What an idiot, Attila commented. He walked over, lifted the carcass off of the lion man and threw it at another scorpion, killing it. Mufasa was covered head to toe in scorpion blood and guts. It didn't phase him. He just started laughing like normal.
Sum killed the last few just by giving them a proper beating. When it was over they walked away like nothing happened. They pretended not to notice the 40 other giant scorpions gathering around them. When they attacked the three, they just killed them without even getting hurt.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 26, 2009)

_Hangman's Red_

"Commodore Milburn, it seems as if the suspect is challenging Hangman's Red." The W.G. agent said to the fortress commander. 

"How...how!? The Lion Ants are indestructable! They're the fiercest creatures in South Blue, a symbol of our might!" Milburn screamed as she watched the Lion Ants drag one of their defeated brethren out of the tunnel. Another of the creatures went in, this time with a handler.

"If the Ants can't break this fool, I'l do it myself!" Milburn declares.

_Tsao vs. The Bandit Leader_

No more words were spoken between Tsao and the Bandit Leader. With a single step the two clashed, Tsao's spinning against the Bandit Leader's slashes. The leader jumped into the air seconds before Tsao managed to hit him with a spear thrust, landing behind him and hitting Tsao in he back. Tsao managed to turn around and block, but his leg was struck by the bandit's other sword. Tsao tried to counter with another spear thrust, but his attack missed, with the Bandit Leader countering with another slash, this time to the chest. 

"This guy's fast!" Tsao thought. He made another spear thrust, more to keep the Bandit back than anything. "I don't think I can hit him without taking just as much punishment!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 26, 2009)

*The New World - The Territory of The Jade Devil...*
_The Jade Oblivion _ sits anchored a mile away from an island that burns in the distance. She is a huge and terrifying ship with twelve menacing Hydra heads at the prow. The ship's massive hull is lined with pure dragon scales the color of a glittering jade, and underneath the hull is a thick Adam wood frame. In short it is a ship almost as hard to destroy as its Captain and Overlord. 

At the center of the wide sweeping deck sits a man on an elevated throne made of the bones of his defeated enemies. The man has a bored expression on his face as he rests his head on his right hand. Around him bow a flock of his worshipers, all men and women who have affirmed his divinity in mortal form...

*Yajuu "The Jade Devil"
Yonkou 
Bounty: 900,000,000*

"What tributes do you bring your god today?" Yajuu asks his followers, in a bored voice that rumbles like a deep bass drum.

One of his division Commanders brings forth a group of young girls, their wrists and ankles shackled to each other. They look absolutely terrified, as they stare at Yajuu. 

*CRACK! *

The Division Commander whips them across the backs with his bullywhip, "Do not look at his lordship in the eyes!" he snarls at them. 

Yajuu smirks slightly as he sees the streaks of blood appear across their backs, "Are these all the ones from the island?" he asks his commander. 

The Commander nods while keeping his gaze downcast, "Yes my lord, from the island we just raided," he replies. Yajuu had amassed a huge territory in the New World since he began his second campaign of enlightenment. Much of the territory he now holds once belonged to Whitebeard and Kaidou, but after their fall, Yajuu simply filled their void. Just one overlord replacing another really.  

Yajuu picks out a tall and curvy blond who's cheeks flow with tears, "I will have her for dinner," he says casually. Then he points at a young brunette perhaps no older then 18, "Keep her tied in my sanctuary...as for the others,"  he waves his right hand dismissively, "Do with them as you wish, my gift to you all!"  

The entire crew cheers and the Commander bows his head low, pushing the girls away. Yajuu yawns, "What else do you have for your god?" However before any more tributes can be made one of the crewmen runs towards Yajuu. 

"My lord!" he cries, making sure to keep his head bowed low. 

Yajuu looks at the man with slight disgust, "What is it my child?" he hisses. 

We have received word that The Black Sword, Marc Gomes, has moved off from his current location. Yajuu raises a curious eyebrow, "Really? Where to?" he asks. 

"Unknown but we think he may be headed out of the New World!"

Yajuu nods slowly as he considers this, "Has that godless little heathen realized the futility of fighting the divine?" he muses aloud. Both their crews have had skirmishes in the past whenever Marc happened to skirt into Yajuu's territory. 

"I will not let him leave these waters so easily. First he must taste divine wrath!" Yajuu suddenly rises from his throne and his followers stare at him in awe as if he really is a  god made manifest on Earth, "Let us go pay that pitiful child a visit." 

The man who had interrupted Yajuu's ceremony nods and spins on his heels to run towards the wheelhouse. Before he takes a second step however, Yajuu's head morphs into a demonic looking hydra head, his neck stretches outwards and takes on the texture of bright green scales. Yajuu bites off the man's head faster then an eye blink and swallows it in one gulp.

"He has become one with his god!" Yajuu roars joyously and the entire crew erupts into applause and tears of joy. 

"I wish that'll happen to me one day!" one of them cheers, "Lucky guy!"  

_The Jade Oblivion_ immediately sets sail to intercept Marc Gomes, one of the enemies of god.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 26, 2009)

With Jasmine-

"Stupid." she shook her head as she looked out at the boys. "We can either fight the giant sea monster, or not." She nodded, she knew that there was no good reason to fight a giant sea monster. "But..." She smirked and looked at the odd contraption in front of her. It resembled a rather large crossbow with a barrel loaded on it. "Let's see..." She rubbed her chin. "Black powder, CHECK!" she pointed at the barrel. "Cross bow cocked and aimed?" She pulled on a crank. The machine was fulled taught and aimed at sea. "Check."

She then moved onto the barrel. "Fuse in place?" She followed a string down. "Check!" She then moved to the back of the weapon. "lighting fuse!" she takes her lighter and ignites the fuse, then lights her cigarette. "Aim." she aimed towards her crew. "FIRE!" she kicks the device and launches the barrel of black powder towards the sea.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 26, 2009)

*With The Yonkou*

Tetra raises the cups to her lips but just before she can take a sip the smell turns her off. Not wanting to hurt Hawthorne's feelings she fakes a sip before speaking. "Marc has set a course for Mariejois" Tetra says bitterly. "Why in Oda's great name are we going there again?" Hawthorne said almost choking on his tea. "The hard headed buffoon took Victor's actions personally back at that bar" Tetra says scoffing at how silly her husband is.

A loud screech interrupts the conversation and a massive hawk lands on the railing of the ship. Fire appears in a blur next to Rain and looks at her curiously. Rain screeches again and Fire nods her head before disappearing. She appears next to Marc who opens his eyes and gives her a side long glance. "He is coming to intercept you" Fire says playfully. "I am not in his fucking territory and I don't have any fucking time for him" Marc said simply.

"And when has Yajuu ever been logical or reasonable?" Fire asks laughing. A look of annoyance flits across Marc's face and he sighs in annoyance. "I can't fight that fucking monster and make it to Mariejois" Marc says honestly. *"What will you do?"* Smirnov asks from the helm. "I do relish parting that fucker from a few more of his heads but I am attached to the idea of teaching that government fucker some manners" Marc says coming to a decision.

"Raise the sails" Marc orders. "We will wait for that hydra fuck to meet us" Marc says with a twisted smile on his face. "Is a vacation too much to ask for?" Simo grumbles from the crow's nest. "Ah quit your bitching" Dreyri says excitedly. "We haven't done anything exciting in ages."


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 26, 2009)

*Kent...*

The Holy City of Marijoa rumbles.

It's not a big rumble, but enough to knock people people off their feet. A minor earthquake, no real matter. And besides, the people had gotten used to it.

Kent was just being an asshole.

As Shelly ascended from the depths he preferred to swim in, Kent had his giant pet grind it's nearly invulnerable outer shell against the underwater portion of the Marijoa island. It was his way of saying: _Hello. It's me. I'm pretty pissed off that I have to be here. Don't get in my way if you want all your body parts connected._

Shelly surfaced with a roar, shaking the Holy city even more. Several citizen groaned. No, this Kent was _not_ happy, for one reason or another. Heads would roll.

Or arms. Or legs. Whatever.

Kent strode off the boat, angrily gulping down a bottle of wine. The strange thing about the wine was that the top of the bottle was completely gone. Carter had shot it off, along with half a dozen others.

This was why Kent was so mad. He liked this wine. Kaya had given it to him. It was good wine. It was 99% alcohol and 1% grape. He had to have the advanced healing effects of the dying will just to stay conscious while drinking it.

"Look Boss, I'm sorry already." Carter said, trailing along behind him with the rest of the New Blade Squadron. "I was just having some fun."

Kent made a disgusted sound and took another gulp of wine. He furrowed his brow as he swayed back and forth and finally righted himself, continuing on down the road. "Who's here so far?"

"Fluck, Tengu, Victor, and Grimm." Darren said immediately, his nose twitching unusually. His wolf prowled by his side, growling menacingly at any citizens that got too close. "And...someone else. Someone I don't know. He smells like...power. And Impel Down."

"Ew, Impel Down." Jamica moaned, stroking the snake around her neck. "I don't like it there Boss. Don't make us go back."

"We're here," Kent said, stopping short. The building was intimidating, and Kent had the sudden, drunken urge to knock it down. He sighed and threw the bottle away, frowning in concentration until the orange flame covered nearly his entire body. The drunken whispers slowly left his mind, and he settled for blowing the door off it's hinges. "ALL RIGHT BITCHES!" He roared as he strode in, the NBS flanking him. "WE'RE HERE!"


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 26, 2009)

-With Attila, Sum, and Mufasa-
The three were covered in gore after the battle with the scorpions. It happened just about the same as the fight with 10 of them, only this went on for longer.
The two of you listen. That is why sophisticated species like humans and abominations rule over those beasts of burden. We know how to work together. Don't forget that.
Hahaha~~~! This is coming from you the dictator?
You'd be surprised how much the islands I used to rule have advanced from when I took them over.
...

-Later when they finally made it to London Town-
There were three civilians in the street. They looked hungry. As son as they laid their eyes on the three energy shot through them.
"Hey! Travelers! They made it here! This is great!" One of the three yelled.
"They're covered in blood and guts! They must have defeated one of the scorpions!" Another shouted.
"How did they do that? Actually who cares!?" The Conquistador pirates approached the happy trio in order to find information on the Osborn kid. They didn't start with the questions though.
"Hey did you defeat a scorpion!?"
A scorpion!? Hahaha~~~~~hahah! We defeated like 50 of them!
"50!!?" They shouted in unison.
Yes 50!
"This is amazing," one of them said, "For months trade has been stopped because of those scorpions. However you three defeated all of them. We can trade again!"
"We had hope when Randy Osbourn made it to town but then he decided to just not do anything. But you three came and saved us! Who are you three?"
The Conquista-
That's besides the point. You mentioned Randy Osbourn?
"Yes. When the scorpions came, the only new person to enter the village was him. He said he fought his way through the scorpions and was able to make it into London Town. He said he'd help but it's been 2 months and he's just been living in his alleyway. But we don't need him anymore thanks to you all,"
Lead me to Randy Osbourn,
"Anything for you,"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 27, 2009)

James vs Hachi-

"I see... You're a worthy opponent."[/COLOR] Hachi raises his blade, now his sword begins to hum slightly. "Huh? what's that sound?" Bryan looks over the railing, Joseph just smirks. "So, the blade vibrates on it's own? Interesting, I wonder what kinda effect that'll have." Using the effect of Sunflowers birth, Hachi begins to swing wildly and quickly. 

James jumps to block one of the low swings, Hachi quickly turns and hit's his jaw with his sheath and sends him further into the air. "Let's see you evade this time." He jumped onto the railing of the nonki and followed james into the air. "Falling petals!" 

"I don't need too, Monkey Barrage!" in an instant he draws all five of his swords in Monkey Point and starts swinging wildly, blocking the attack. 

He then begins to fall back down, however he lands on Hachi's shoulders, blocks his incoming attack with the sword in his tail, and then pushes off and higher into the air. 

He pulls back all of his blades and they begin to glow, "Forest Cannon!" as he starts to fall again he thrusts his blades forward and fires a massive blast towards his opponent, "Lets see you cut that in half!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 27, 2009)

Annie stands in the waiting room that connects directly to the meeting hall where the Shichibukai will gather shortly. She had come in quietly by the blind end of the island, making sure to draw as little attention as possible. She did it because it gave her some semblance of control, not liking being told when and where to arrive like some slave. Plus she knew it would piss off that bitch Clemens. 

As the Gunslinger peruses a wall lined with the bounty posters of Pirates, she wonders why it is she keeps feeling the familiar presence of a man who she thought was long buried beneath the depths of Impel Down. His "voice," basically the movements of his body, twinge on the edges of her mantra. She had heard the rumors of the World Government being desperate to find a suitable replacement for Tatsu, but she never thought they would go so far as to get a madman like Darver to take his place. 

In the old days she would've just raced towards Darver and attacked him head on without even thinking but she's learned to be patient with age and  learned the value of listening and observing before taking action. However, if she doesn't like what she hears at this meeting she fully intends to put a bullet hole right between Darver's eyes and put a stamp to that epic curb stomping that her father had given him all those years ago. 

_I don't care if it gets me sent to Impel Down,_ she thinks to herself, _it'll be worth it to see him bleed to death. _

On a whim Annie takes a look at the rookie Pirate posters and smirks as she sees some of the smiling and eager faces. She wonders if she ever looked that stupid when she was a rookie. Annie's eyes pass over various names like, Derrick Crimson, Jasmine “I will not be forgotten!” Rodgers...

Annie's almost laughs at the irony, _oh so those two numbskulls have a sister...poor girl,_ she muses. 

Annie reads on then stops and does a double take at a poster with the name, Shin "Red Sun" Yagami. She rips the poster off the wall and stares at it intently, as if her eyes are playing tricks on her. "Couldn't be..." she mutters incredulously. This guy has the same name but is just as ugly. "Who the heck is this loser?" Annie wonders. She puts this mystery aside for later and slips the poster into her coats inner pocket. However her surprise is doubled when she sees the smiling face of a girl that she thought she'd never see again...

*Lucy "The Demon Gunslinger of West Blue"
Bounty: 11 Million *

Annie grins from ear to ear and feels an excitement she hasn't felt in a while. "Goddamn, she did it!" Annie says aloud in shock, quickly ripping off the poster and staring at it. Lucy's winks mischievously in the picture and sticks her tongue out as if being photographed didn't bother her. 

"You go Sis," Annie mutters encouragingly. 

Suddenly the wall and the floors shake. Annie's mantra immediately picks up on a shouting voice...

"ALL RIGHT BITCHES!"  "WE'RE HERE!"

"Here we go..." Annie says with a sigh.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 27, 2009)

~ With Victor ~ 

The Wolf of the North Blue sat alone in a dark room that he had commandeered upon his arrival, as was his custom when he was forced to visit this foul city. In the center of the blackness color bloomed into light as Victor opened his eyes. They sat in stark contrast against the swirling darkness around him. If one could see his features a sickening smile splitting his face would be seen.  ?Seems that Marc or his crew don?t check their gear all that well.? Victor muses as he shifts his weight in the darkness crossing his left leg over his right knee.  ?It?s too bad that Marc and his crew won?t be joining us today.? he adds as he eves drop on the Black Sword through the minute particles of ink and paint that were left on them and their gear in their little discussion at Edmund?s Hill. Being a crafty, undermining and blackmailing bastard  that he is Victor literally has eyes and ears all over the world a fact that the Marines and the World Government try to make the best of.

Luckily for them, despite Victor?s reputation for being unreasonable, unstable and psychotic, he is a very easy man to bargain with, well for the most part. Especially when it come to rare and hard to find art. This fact probably makes Victor a ?Pirate? amongst Pirates.  ?Looks like we just need one more Power Piece to show up.? Victor says as Kent arrives in grand fashion in the Holy City.  ?And they call me an unholy plague on mankind.? Victor chuckles as he closes his eyes once again.  

~ With William ~

"I think he likes you, lad." Biblor smiled. William looks up to the man that is securely fastened to the deck of the Golden Future. A blank expression draws it?s way across the young boy?s features.  ?Is it that apparent?!? William replies sarcastically as he turns his attention back to his newly acquired tattoo.  ?I wonder what gives Amerigo the idea that wack job has shown favor on me?? William says as he rubbed at the now irritated red area around the black ink.  ?If he thinks getting a tat by that man is some honor, I?d would have readily traded places so he could have been the one branded.? William adds with an almost irate tone but low enough that Amerigo didn?t hear the first peep. Seeing that the Ship was in need of some maintenance William decides to earn his keep. Ripping some of the wooden name tags off the ex-Marines that rushed to and fro William sets about his work repairing splintered wood and bullet holes that Becky had crated in her rants.

As he worked William decided to pass the time with a little chat.  ?You?ve been around a long time old man.? William says as he works toward Bilbor.  ?I?ve only heard rumors, tell me what do you know of The Shichibukai Victor Draconis?? William asked as he turned a glance to Bilbor. 

~ With Kenneth ~ 

Kenneth had one of the Marine pinned to the deck in a powerful arm bar. The whole exchange didn?t last long as the man slammed his free hand on the deck in rapid fashion. ?I give, uncle, you win, just lemme go!? the man screams. With a snort Kenneth releases the man and pulls himself to his feet.  ?Time?? Kenneth ask as he slaps his hands together. ?Three and a half seconds Sir.? another Marine says as he looks down at his watch.   ?Oh is thit so?? Kenneth replies. Rubbing his left hand over his mouth, he motions to another Marine who steps forward. With a nod the Marine rushes forward. But the fodder is reckless and Kenneth ties him into a pretzel quickly and sinks in a chicken wing submission. The man yells I give almost as fast. ?He didn?t even make a whole second.? the same Marine announces as Kenneth tosses the man  forward.  ?How ya bunch o? panty waist cut th? Marines is ah mystry? t? meh.? Kenneth replies as he pinches the bridge of his nose.  ?Tell ya whit ladies. Take five.? Kenneth grumbles as he walks away.

- Four and a half Minutes Later-

Kenneth returns with a large many times stitched leather bag and a rather large smile spread about his face.  ?Awright lads. Since ya cannea spar ?n git strongah. I?ll do th? second best thin?. Power ?n endurance trainin?? he barks as the Marines quickly snap to attention. Opening the bag Kenneth walks to the first of the Marines. His right hand digs into the bag creating a loud rustling and grinding sound. A moment later what appears to be to large stones tethered together by a thick rope appears.  ?Ya sacks o? goo will give meh twenty laps ?round th? ship with these wee pebbles ?round yer necks.? Kenneth says as he slips the first set around his neck showing that he too would do the laps. The next set that is pulled out goes around another Marines neck. 

As Kenneth released his grip the Marine promptly and with great force slams into the deck.  ?Whit?s th? matter lad?? Kenneth ask as he looks down at the man.  ?Cannea ya even lift pebbles?? Kenneth adds.     

 ?Help me??

~ On an Island ~

A young girl with a black pony tail hanging from under a dark blue bandanna stomps down a dirt street in a small port town. Behind her she drug a man by his left ankle. The man appeared to be almost twice as big as his captor. His head bounces off a rock as she drags him along causing the man to stir. The man?s eyes pop open a second later. His eyes narrow as they turn red and bloodshot. Looking toward his feet he sees the young woman that is dragging him. ?Lemme go you filthy whore!? he growls as he begins to kick and squirm. Looking up to the distance a flash of anger can be seen in the depths of the girl?s icy blue eye.  ?Shut the hell up!? she spits as her free hand falls to her waist. Then with little hesitation one of the many blades that were affixed to her wide leather belt is pulled in a flash. 

The man howls in pain as he feels the bite of the steel in the thigh of the leg he is being drug by.  ?And behave, your fat head is worth more alive then dead.? she adds with a snap as she twists the knife. 

* Isabella ?Ivy? Draconis
Mercenary // Pirate // Bounty Hunter 
Hound Man *

The man howls in pain as muscles and flesh is torn. He covers his face with his hands as tears stream from his eyes.  ?That?s what I thought.? Ivy growls as she rips the blade from the man?s leg. In the same motion she wipes the blade down a length of the man?s leg cleaning his blood from it. Then with a fancy spin she brings the dagger back around and sheaths it. Ivy?s eye falls on a building in the distance, above the door a sign reads Marine. A smile crosses her lips for the first time in several days.  She was about to get a pay day, and it was a good thing too. She was quite hungry. A few minutes later she reaches the Marine?s base. As the door opens a small bell jingles alerting an older looking man sitting behind a window that someone was entering.

At that moment the bounty head that Ivy had been dragging rolls into the office and slams into the wall bellow the window. The old Marine?s left eyebrow lifts as he starts to stand from his seat. But as Ivy walks in a gentle smile crosses his lips as he remains seated. ?So I take it that you caught that fool eh?? the Marine asks redundantly. A slightly annoyed look slips across Ivy?s features. With a ?humph? she bends down and grabs the pirate by the back of his neck and picks him up as she stands. A moment later she slams him face first into the window before letting him drop back to the floor.  ?Yeah, he?s a little worse for ware. But he?s alive.? she replies. The Marine behind the glass lets out a laugh as he punches a few buttons. ?Yep, that is Jim Hawkins. Aka the shark. Seems he was an Marine some time back.? The old man says as he rubs his mustache.

?Very well.? he says as he presses a button. A buzzing sound can be heard as a door to the left opens. Two Marines walk out and take charge of Jim as the Marine fiddles with a drawer in front of him. ?So would you like that in small or large denomination Ivy?? He ask as he looks down at the Beli.  A mix please.? Ivy replies. The old man chuckles again as he counts out the money and Ivy?s open hand. ?And that makes Six Hundred Beli, don?t spend it all in one place.? the old Marine muses as he waves goodbye as Ivy exits out the door. As she steps out onto the street Ivy runs her fingers though the money with a big smile.  ?Now to find a place to eat.? she chimes with a smile.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 27, 2009)

Betty guides Tengu up the path that leads towards the meeting hall. Up ahead there is a commotion and a loud explosion suddenly. Betty rolls her eyes and chuckles, "Well he's certainly excited." 

Tengu lifts his head up towards the sudden noise, "What is it?" he asks her. Betty looks back at Tengu uncertainly, even after traveling with him for the last several years, she's never too sure when Tengu pretends to know less then he lets on. She knows for a fact that despite his blindness he tries to appear more helpless then he really is. 

"It's Kent he just blew down the door - and I think he's drunk," Betty responds as they reach the front entrance. The giant door lays blasted on the ground. 

"Watch your step," Betty tells Tengu as they walk over the giant door. 

Tengu sighs with disappointment, "What a show off, he stole my entrance," Tengu complains. He had planned to slice the door into hundreds of tiny little smiley faces that spelled out his name and Annie's with a heart shape border going around.

 "And my speech is ruined too," he murmurs in disappointment. 

"Well that's what you get for wasting time with a bunch of old ladies!" she chastises him. Before they reach the waiting area, Betty remembers something she overheard from one of the Marines while they were searching for Tengu. 

"By the way I heard that Darver has been chosen to replace the Dragon boy..." she whispers.

Tengu takes a moment to recollect the name, "Darver? The ex-Makaosu leader?" he asks. Tengu vividly remembers being scouted by Darver's organization as a potential Makaosu agent. It was a long time ago and he was just a snot nosed rookie at the time. Tengu had refused their offer of course, saying that their group just wasn't his style. So instead they chose another up and comer by the name of James the Gunblade.

_I wonder what happened to that guy?_ Tengu thinks to himself.   

Betty nods at Tengu, "Yup, can you believe it, they chose that psycho of all people!"  

Tengu shrugs in return, "Well I won't judge people on their past or their reputations. What they do in the here and now is what counts in my book,"  he replies in a firm voice.  

Betty smiles a bit at his easy going nature and squeezes his right hand, "You're too nice to be the Strongest Swordsman in The World."  

"I try, I certainly try," Tengu responds matter of factly.

"Here we are, the chamber is dead ahead" she tells him as they reach a grand looking hall that leads into the meeting chamber. 

Betty walks towards a corner and sits down on a leather chair, attentively observing the environment like a hawk. She keeps her right hand on the handle of her katana the entire time. Meanwhile Tengu goes to mingle with his fellow Shichibukai.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 27, 2009)

_Tsao vs. The Bandit Leader, finish_

The battle against the Bandit Leader was getting more and more intense. In a few minutes the once opulent hall where the Bandit resided was now covered with destroyed furniture and trails of blood.

Tsao was bleeding at several points on his limbs, with a large wound on his chest. In addition he was getting a little woozy with all the spinning he was doing. 

The bandit leader has suffered his share of wounds as well. Several scrapes in the arms, a leg wound from a quick stab Tsao made during one of his spin attacks, and a laceration to the side of the head from another spin attack.

The Bandit Leader struck once again, charging towards Tsao with his cutlasses striking Tsao from his upper and lower regions. 

He planted his spear on the ground by the tip and used it as a pole to launch a drop kick to the leader's head, the blades inches away from cutting his legs off. 

Disoriented, the leader staggered back, giving Tsao an opening. "Hummingbird Thrust!" Tsao's spear struck the leader in the shoulder, shattering the wall behind him and sending him outside. 

"Glorious." Tsao said, dropping to his knees. He didn't think he'd pull off that risky move, but it turns out he was stronger than he thought. 

"Wonder how Paegun is doing? He's probably waiting for me on the Tsao Boat!" He laughed. "Yeah, that's a cool name...Tsao Boat."

_Mairejois_ 

Every member of the Shichibukai had arrived, already mingling with each other in the meeting room. No marine(the lower-ranked anyway) dared enter the hall where the Shichibukai convened, save for one man.

An elderly man in a thick red coat marched into the room. He was huge compared to the Shichibukai, towering at least a meter above the tallest of them. He had a walking cane, which was roughly as tall as the chair he was going to sit on. On his other hand he held a half eaten pickle.

He looks at all the Shichibukai gathered today. Some of them had an annoyed look on their faces, no doubt because they were forced to go here."What, you young people've never seen an old man with his pickle? " The man snarled. "I tell you, pickles are the secret to why everyone in the old days was huge! Why I remember the time when me and Ensign Bloopin chowed down a large piece of sentient cucumber, and after we were done we were as tall as a midget seaking! Which is still very tall even though...."

"Fleet Admiral Meiji, please refrain from monologuing until AFTER Darver has been inaugurated formally." Jun said, appearing behind the large man.

"Before you gave me this job, people loved hearing my stories. Now it's just 'do this paper, do that paper'. Oda above, I wish I could retire." The large man grumbled.

*THE STRONGEST OF THE MARINES, FLEET ADMIRAL MEIJI, "THE SWORDWIND"*

"Well I for one like the story where the Fleet Admiral grew to the size of a midget seaking." Rek said appearing behind the large man's other side. Jun gave Rek a warning glare before turning to the Shichibukai. 

"Very well, it's time for roll call. Everyone brought their letters of marque with them?" Jun asked. The letters were a formal thing invented recently, as a way of showing legitimacy, insuring sanctuary for the Shichibukai in any major Marine base , and because The Fleet Admiral liked writing with his quill when he was bored. 

"Ah, no need for that young lady." Meiji said to Jun. "If you think ascots should never have gotten out of fashion, raise your hand!" 

Jun sighed. Meiji can sometimes be as much a pain to handle as the Shichibukai. She didn't know if it was senility, or Meiji really wants to quit that badly but can't bring himself to say it. 

"I think so." Rek muttered, raising his hand sheepishly.

"And you wonder why people were surprised you were married to a woman, 'honey'." Jun said, facepalming.


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 27, 2009)

*Hanako VS Deigo!!*

*With Hanako and Pachi*

"Any last words pirate?" Deigo said with a flithy smile on his face, The ever present grease on his skin glistening of his multiple chins. Hanako took one swig of beer and then smiled. "Yea, SCOPE SCOPE FALCON!" With that a spinning telescope plowed protruded from Hanako's back and into the large marine's stomach. The excess skin turning with the high speed motion of the attack causing him to fly off twirling into the wall. 

*CRASH!!!*

Debris and pieces of wall rained down every which way as the marines watched in disbelief as Deigo dissapeared amongst the rubble. Getting up from her seat "ALRIGHT WHO WANTS A PIECE OF ME!!!" She called our ready for battle, The marines all stood in their place grinning. "WHAT'S THE MATTER YOU SCARREED!!" The girl taunted slapping her butt at her enemies. Just then the pile of debris  began to shift and move and in one motion Deigo appeared unharmed, dusting his navy clothes off

"Kid you just made a big mistake" Deigo said as he gritted his teeth. The blow to his stomach seemed to do nothing at all as his giant grotesque belly regained its neutral form. "NOW LET ME SHOW YOU WHAT HAPPENS!" To the pirates amazement the large man jumped high into the air doing a massive split raising his leg to eye level. "WHEN YOU DISOBEY THE MARINES! DANCING CRANE NECK!" The powerful kick drove into Hanako causing blood to spew from her mouth sending her crashing into the table.

*CRRRASSSSSH!!!!!!*

*With Reina, Roy, and Junichi*

Junichi smiled and admired the boy's confidence, it was rare thing to see in this world especially as someone as young as him. Smirking to the beautiful lt. "You see Reina even if you kill me their will be other pirates to take my place..Youre no...The World Government is deluding itself if it truly believes it can rid the world of pirates in this great age" His smirk began to claw deeper and deeper into Reina's paitience her temper was at a boil. Taking out her pistol she aimed it at Junichi, Pulling back the hammer with her thumb. "The World Government will wipe you out"

*BAM!!!*

The sound of her pistol muted as the base rocked from a massive impact, It was obvious as a sea of cheers and a loud commotion could be heard from outside. With blood streaming down his ribs Junichi smirked "They're here". Aiming again "They won't have anyone to save" before she could fire another shot a massive cannon ball ripped through the walls barely missing the marine and the fellow pirates. Debris began to rain as the now broken cell spewed out clouds of dust.

*With Hanako and Pachi*

The base continued to rock to it's foundation. Deigo stood over the defeated Hanako and gathered up his men "Let's go it seems they brought reinforcements" Before they could leave the room Hanako's voice stopped them "Where do you think you're going?" The girl said barely able to get back up on her feet. Her legs shook as blood poured from her mouth "We haven't finished fighting" "You're persistent" Deigo commended the girl. "Fine then Rainy Gallows shall be you're grave.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 27, 2009)

Albert steeled himself as Derrick and Jace bombard Jormungandr with various attacks. Their lava attacks and kicks would have been effective if not for the monster's wet and scaly hide, but at least the beast was distracted and presented a more vulnerable target. Albert fired shot after shot at the monster, making small cuts here and there. The prismman looked more closely and noticed that the wounds he had made earlier during the day had not yet healed. 

"It's never been hurt before. It's never needed to heal any wounds before," Albert realized. Encouraged by this revelation, Albert put renewed vigor into his attacks, but Jormungandr was moving around too violently for him to get a good shot. For something that big, it was an awfully hard target to hit.

"Get it to stay still, damnit!" Albert shouted in frustration as he missed yet another shot. "How are we supposed to do that?" Jace yelled back while aiming another powerful kick at the beast's body. As if on cue, the monster roared in pain and anger and did not move. "Did I do that?" Jace asked in confusion as it was temporarily halted. He was forced to cut short his next sentence when Jormungandr started thrashing around violently and nearly caught him with a swipe of its tail. 

"Of course!" Albert exclaimed, smacking his head. "It's still made of flesh under that thick hide, if you attack its open wounds you might be able to hurt it so much that it will be stunned temporarily," he explained. "This probably wouldn't work if it's used to getting hurt, but it's probably not used to pain," the prismman notes mentally. Derrick and Jace nod as they start directing their attacks at the cuts that Albert made earlier. Another roar came from the monster; the pain was overwhelming and it was stunned.

"That ought to do it," Albert thought as he fired a yellow beam precisely. No dice. The monster snapped out of it and started moving wildly and erratically; the beam missed by a mile. The prismman swore in response, until he saw a barrel appear out of nowhere. It struck the monster on an open wound. For a moment, nothing appeared to happen. 

Then, then barrel exploded.

A third roar came from Jormangandr, so loud that Albert nearly felt his eardrums burst. "Damn, I can't see it properly with all the smoke, even if it doesn't move," Albert thought. A sudden idea struck him. "Derrick, solidify the water around him with your lava so that it can't move," he bellowed at the top of his lungs. It was hard to hear him with the Seaking screaming in agony like that. The captain seemed to have heard him, though, and followed his orders. The seconds ticked by while Derrick piled on more and more lava around the Seaking. Halfway through, it started moving again.

Derrick continued stacking lava, but the Seaking had regained its movement and was fast breaking free of the barrier. "What are you doing?" the Crimson Fist hollered at Albert, who was doing nothing. "Shut up!" the prismman exclaimed in response, his finger pointed at Jormungandr and one of his eyes closed shut.

"Well, whatever it is you are doing, hurry -!" 

_"Cutting Yellow."_

He was cut off when a beam of yellow light shot past him, missing by inches. Behind him, Jormungandr bellowed once more, but this time, it sounded...weaker than before. Derrick turned behind him and saw a hole in the monster's left eyeball.

Then, it fell. Unceremoniously, the slain Seaking crashed beneath the waves.

----
_At the Shichibukai meeting..._

Fluck raised a hand slightly, and a sheet of paper materialized next to Jun's head. The female warrior snatched it out of the air and read it. "Well, at least _one_ Shichibukai's letters appears to be in order," she said, sighing.

Fluck scratched his chin as he listened to Meiji speak. "What's an ascot, old man?" the chaosman asked while he turned slightly to look at Darver. What did his old nemesis make of this, and what was he planning?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 27, 2009)

*Jace*

"Oh yeah!" Jace shouted, pumping his fist up and down. He stood on the serpent's head and stayed there until it dragged him under water. He shot out of the water, dragging himself back onto land next to Albert and Jasmine. "Nice shot Alfred!" He said, slapping the prism man on the back. "You weren't much help though Jamie." He said, eyeing the Rodgers sister critically. "And you weren't either." He said, turning to Derrick. "Good thing your trusty captain is here. Now lets get that reward."

The villagers were still cheering, some were openly weeping with the joy of the serpent's defeat. As soon as the Crimson fist Pirates got near, they lifted them onto their shoulders and began carrying them towards the nearest restaurant.
"Shall we tie them up now?"


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 27, 2009)

-With Sum, Attila, and Mufasa-
They followed the three people into town. They all got looks of joy from the townsfolk who all looked the same as the three they were following. Haggard and hungry. A crowd began to from with murmurs discussing how they got into town.
You three, Attila said to their guides, Don't tell them anything until we meet Randy.
"You got it,"
The more ground they covered, the more the crowd grew. It was becoming ridiculous. Finally, they made it to Randy Osbourn.
"These three defeated all of the scorpions!" The guides shouted. The town was full of cheer. The Conquistadors channeled them out. They needed to meet Randy Osbourn.

They first laid eyes on him and were unimpressed. He was just a dirty bum wearing nothing but underpants.
Hahahahaha! This is the guy we came here for! Classic!
I think we were scammed,
Randy Osbourn! Son of Chuck Osbourn!
That's me. Let me guess, you want to learn the fighting style of the monks. Just piss off. I don't want to teach it to some weakling who heard the rumors.
Weakling who heard the rumors? No no no. You have it all wrong. Attila walked slowly toward him, I haven't just heard a rumor. I know everything about you. You're 19 years old. Your favorite color is red. Your favorite food is noodles. Your left nostril flares out a little bit further then your right.  Randy was speechless. Attila was now within punching range, And by weakling you mean someone who can do this to you, Attila grabbed him by the neck, and gave him an uppercut that sent him about 5 feet in the air, Then yes, I am a weakling,


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 27, 2009)

Mariejois 

Shortly after the Fleet Admiral entered the room, the three admirals arrived at the meeting.The silver elephant, the jade humminh bird and the emerald parrot made their way over to where Meiji, Jun and Rek stood. 
None of the three spoke up, their role here was mostly precautionary, you could never now how one of these meetings would go with this many sociopaths cramped into into room.

Alph appeared to be perfectly fine, until he made first eye contact with Annie. The situation became tense for a second as Jinzou gained a surprised expression, the surprise coming from the sudden presence of an emotion, and both Sam and Tsubaki prepared to intervene but then the light in Alph's eyes flckered on an off and his head oddly jerked to the right once in a way only a machine could before he regained his usual deadpan expression and seemed to be completely calm and carefree once again.

It seemed all the prepping had paid off.Simply focusing on the meeting, Jinzou made sure to record the conversations that were going on.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 27, 2009)

*Mariejois*
Darver Grenguo descended a flight of stairs from his room headed towards the grand meeting hall for the Shichibukai meeting. He now sported his usually clothes and not his torn, dirty, stinky, bloody, prison clothes that he had to wear for ten years straight. Darver now wore a black suit-like top (bare chested underneath) with black pants and a black and silver pirate captain coat over his shoulders with spikes on the shoulders of them. He walked with an aura of power and arrogance about him. He'd now have to meet with six other pirates, half of them who hate his guts, marine admirals, and the fleet admiral. On top of that, Darver was in the heart of the very place he sought to destroy ten years earlier.

Darver walked into the meeting hall where he quickly spotted several familiar faces. The first face he noticed was Annie. Ten years earlier Darver had killed mercilessly killed her brother, James, and almost killed her as well. Later the two had to put their differences aside to escape from a high security prison. This is where fate brings them together next.

Fluck was the next man Darver noticed. His unique and odd power always profoundly bewildered Darver. The two have a history of battling, including the legendary battle that left Darver weakened to an extent where he was captured by the marines. This is probably why Fluck was offered a Shichibukai position. 

Tengu, the rookie swordsman who Darver requested to be recruited into the ranks of the Makaosu was also present. While in Impel Down Darver had heard of Mihawk, Zoro, and Shin being defeated by this rookie. Darver saw something in Tengu back in his rookie years, that's why he requested for him to be a Makaosu elite agent. His position of a Shichibukai confirms Darver's belief.

Darver walked over to his seat and sat. The air in the room was extremely heavy and hostile. He'd have to be ready for whatever would happen at this meeting.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 27, 2009)

-With Attila, Sum, Mufasa, and Randy-
Ok, Mufasa said to Attila, You win. I'll teach you everything I know right here in this alley. Get used to this alley because It's the only place you'll see for a few years.
No you're coming with me.
Ooooooooooooooh. Now I'm coming _with_ you. So I'll be a pirate who teaches you part time.
Precisely.
And I suppose you'll kill me if I don't.
No as a matter of fact I won't.
Yeah see, just kill me. I don't want to go with you.
I said I wouldn't. Don't make me change my mind.
Just get the hell out of here.
As you wish. Come on Sum. Mufasa. The three left the alleyway, He'll come around. In the meantime, lets take tihs island over to pass the time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 27, 2009)

*Kent...*

Kent walked into the room, finally extinguishing the flames from his hands and forehead. Ilyana and Darren walked behind him, but everyone else, including Darren's wolf, Fenrir, had been stationed at various points in the building.

Kent's eyes flickered to each individual seated before him. The 3 admirals, 1 of whom he could remember Jorma fighting years before. The plant girl. He shuddered. He shouldn't have sent Jorma up against her. But Garrick had been the main concern at the time. And now, when some of the greatest powers in the world gathered 10 years later, Garrick wasn't even in the room.

A pity. Kent would've liked to kick his ass.

He nodded slightly to Fluck, the chaos man. He liked Fluck. Nice guy. A logia, which counted against him in Kent's book, but likable. He and Kent got along alright.

Annie was a less friendly reaction. He didn't particularly like any of the old Unnamed Crew, which was why he had such a problem with Jinzou, but he could bear it. Annie wasn't as bad as Tatsu, but she was still one of his closest friends, which irked Kent. He sighed and struggled to keep his emotions under control. He didn't know how much Annie's mantra had improved since the last time they fought, and he didn't want her getting the upper hand too early.

Victor. Kent had very little contact with the paint logia, though he knew enough not to take him lightly. Kent didn't quite trust him, but he doubted anyone trusted anyone else here.

Grimm brought up much the same reaction. Though Annie didn't like him, which made Kent appreciate the man a little more than he normally would've had. 

Tengu, however, Kent honestly knew almost nothing about. He had thoroughly defeated the old unnamed crew captian Shin though, making Kent smile a bit. That guy had always been far too cocky for his own good. Tengu had gotten him in the end, and if he hadn't Kent would. _One down, two to go._ Kent thought to himself, grinning.

Darver. Kent stopped short. While Darver had never been his enemy, as he had been more focused on taking Nereus down, Darver was...intimidating. He was a far cry from the beaten man Kent had seen dragged down to Impel Down, and an even further cry from the broken shell he had been when Kent had taken the New Blades on a 'tour' of the infamous prison.

Kent returned to reality in time to help Ilyana catch a spasming Darren. His eyes were screwed shut, nose twitching wildly in every direction. Kent grimaced. Darren's DF power gave him much the same weakness Kent had had at his age, an inability to insulate himself from the true gap of power between them. But Kent had learned, and so would Darren. The experience was good for him.

"Kent is here," Ilyana said to Jun in a bored tone. She flashed Kent's ID card. "We're sorry about the earthquakes. He's in a bad mood today. Bit of a family quarrel."


----------



## Bertelsen (Nov 27, 2009)

*Roy*

Roy was laughing erratically at this point. It was the complete opposite of when he was about to be killed be Ateru and this time the cage was blown up for them. Even better the cuffs that were binding him and Junichi were shattered. This is just great! I can finally stretch my arms. You know ho uncomfortable to keep your arms like that for so long? Reina was recovering from the cannonball blast now and was standing up. She pointed her pistol immiediatly at Roy. "The fodder shall die first."

"I don't think so ugly Reina. I've been working on this move since before I left for sea...lets hope it works now." Roy crouched down and assumed a starting position for running. "No matter what you pitiful little pirate you shall die."

*BBBANNNGGG!*

Reina shot off her pistol at Roy. "FALCON BURST!" Roy was gone in a flash and Reina flinched a little bit at his sudden disapearance. Behind her she heard another bang and turned around to see Roy tripping over himself. "Ouch it didn't work out but at least I got past witchy mc bitchy." Roy faced Reina and pulled the skin under his eye down and stuck his toungue out at Reina. He then turned around and grabbed his spear and what he assumed was Junichi's Katana. After which he threw the Katana at Junichi and it landed at his feet. "I'll never get why the enemy always leaves my weapon so close to me when they imprison me." Roy assumed a battle stance and was ready to attack. OI! Captain Junichi your amazin and all so you think you could help me?"


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 27, 2009)

*The Pirate Killer

With Junichi, Roy and Reina*

Junichi grabbed his sword flashing his famous smirk to the boy. "Thanks kid" Adjusting the blade to his waste he combed his hair back his with hand. "Well Well Reina what now?" The captain of the infamous pirate asked as he took a battle ready stance, Roy was ready to attack on his side as well as the LT shoot dirty glares at both of them. "Scum will always be Scum no matter how you look at it" With that both Junichi and roy attack, Their blades begging for flesh.

*SHNK!!!!*

The sound of clashing metal roared as Reina blocked both of their attacks with the neck of her pistols. "Both of you will be executed here!" Reina said, The seriousness growing in her voice. Leaning backwards Junichi became vunerable from the weight of his blade and was shot back from a powerful kick from the LT though used his momentum to regain his compusure. Quickly turning backwards Reina delivered a powerful backhand attack only to have it blocked by Roy. "Think Again" He said with a smug smile

Before he could see it a blinding kick from the LT knocked the air from his lungs sending him into the wall. "KID!" Junichi called out quickly coming to his aid, Pulling out his sword he unleashed a powerful swipe. Ducking she avoided the strike but before she could do anything else was kicked hard in the face by the Pirate captain sending her flying down the hallway. Roy was okay but was still coughing up blood from the attack. Reina stood to her feet enraged as blood leaked from her nose. "NO MORE PLAYING AROUND! JELLO JELLO COMET!"

With that a cannonball sized Jello attack plowed into Junichi sending him crashing down the hallway destroying several ancient marine possesions. "IN ALL OF WEST BLUE THERE ISNT A MARINE AS FEARED AS I! I AM REINA "THE PIRATE KILLER" DE LA MOR!" She said screaming at the top of her lungs as if one cue lightning struck in the background adding to her menancing claim. Getting up to his feet Junichi and Roy looked head on at the Marine "Then from this day forward the Pirate Killer Dies" Junichi said looking head on.


----------



## Bertelsen (Nov 27, 2009)

*Roy*

Roy stood their breathing heavily. Junichi was really something else. earlier when Roy took Reina's Jello Jello Comet he was immiediatly knocked out but Junichi got up almost right away. To think there were really people out there that strong. Roy started to tremble and he had a hot sweat covering his entire body. "I will not die here witch. If I do then I won't be a pirate. You all just watch I'm gonna be great. I'm gonna be greater than Junichi. I'm gonna be greater than you. I'm gonna make the World Government tremble at the sound of my name! ROY EUSTACE!"

Roy charged Reina with a killer intent and started stabbing at her repeatedly. "Foolish pirate scum is still scum. Jello Jello Comet!" The attack came bursting right into Roy's chest sending him flying into a pillar. He was breathing heavily and his vision began to blur. "Now to deal with you Junichi.""I...I'm not...*cough*...finished with you yet...witch!
Roy stood back up panting heavily holding his spear tightly. "Didn't I just say I was going to be great?" Some blood spills onto the floor as Roy coughs. "THAT IS MY DREAM! and then he'll recognize me...." Reina looked like she was beggining to become flustered. She hadn't seen or heard of this kind of determination since the pirate king. 

*Gerald and Marissa*

Gerald sighed at the sound of marines barking orders at him. He turned to talk to Marissa and tell her that he was going to deal with them but she was already gone. "Marissa?" He looked back and forth but was sure that she had already gone outside and the yelling that insued only confirmed it. OI! GET THE FUCK OFF MY PROPERTY YOU SHITHEADS!" "For harbouring a pirate you shall also be arrested scum." The veins on Marissa's head were starting to show as she was extremely pissed off at the moment. 

"I said get OFF MY PROPERTY!" Marissa pulled out a cutlass and a flintlock pistol and got in a battle ready stance. "You fuckin idiots just stand there in a group. I'm bout to ruin your whole day. BEND BEND ROLL!" Marissa's body took the shape of a ball and she started rolling at the marines in a high speed her cutlass sticking out. As she crashed into the group they all fell over and were met with an array of slashes and pistol shots. At that moment Gerald walked outside to see the spectacle and looked in awe at Marissa. "A devil fruit user..."

Gerald looked to his right quickly and saw a marine about 200 yards away ready to shoot. Gerald lifted his rifle up with one hand and shot a single bullet piercing the man right threw the heart. "Make sure you get them all next time little lady." Marissa turned around and grinned. "OK! Now lets go find mommy and daddy and use their boat!" Marissa turned to the port and started skipping happily. Gerald reluctantly followed. I have never seen a girl as wild as her in a long time."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 27, 2009)

~ Mariejois ~ 

Victor sat in his seat cutting and shuffling a deck of cards with one hand as he largely ignored what was going on around him. He almost didn’t show up for the meeting they had introducing him, he really didn’t see what the big deal was as he rested the left side of his face on the back of his left hand which was propped up on the armrest of the chair he was setting in.  "Ah, no need for that young lady." Meiji said to Jun. "If you think ascots should never have gotten out of fashion, raise your hand!". Victor‘s eyes cut to the old Marine. Ascots? Was this man serious. Glancing back at his deck of cards Victor simply pulls his letter of Marque out of a inner coat pocket with his left hand as he straightened his mannerism. "What's an ascot, old man?" Fluck asked.  “An Ascot in simple terms is a bandanna you tie around your neck instead of your head.” Victor says with a monotone uninterested voice, not even caring to cut his eyes from the cards in his hand.

Out of all of the other Shichibukai present Victor was only on name to name basis with Grimm as he was once part of his Reaper Crew. With a chuckle Victor starts to pop the cards off the top of his deck. The cards spin in midair tumbling end over end for a short moment before falling down and sliding neatly back into the deck.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 27, 2009)

*Mariejois...*
Annie tosses a crumpled up piece of old paper towards Jun. Scrawled on the paper is a picture of a smiling stick figure flashing his middle finger. "That's my letter sis," she tells Jun with a smirk, "Hope its good enough." 

The Gunslinger glances at the various Shichibukai who have arrived. She stares dismissively at Kent for a second, she's never really paid him any mind going all the way back to when they were rookies. He reminds her of of Shin. Hard headed, macho, dumb as nails, and always looking for attention. 

She spots Fluck and nods to him he's pretty much the only one here that she gets along with on anything close to a personal level. Suddenly she spots Tengu walking towards her out of the corner of her eye. He's trying the dumb blind routine again but this time she's ready for it. "If you walk into my chest again I'm going to shoot your balls off," she mutters under her breath, knowing full well he can hear her with those super ears of his. 

Tengu immediately freezes and spins around on his heels, accidentally bumping into an ancient ivory sculpture of some obscure female goddess of justice. "Oh excuse me," he tells the sculpture apologetically, "Are you new here?" After getting no answer for several seconds he figures the girl is just skittish and intimidated by him, so Tengu walks towards Jun instead. 

"Why Jun," he says, "Such a wonderful perfume you're wearing." 

Tengu fumbles around in his shirt pocket and then produces his Shichibukai letter which is written in Braille. He holds it out to her her but for some reason his hand begins to wander down towards her chest region.     

Meanwhile Annie heads towards the meeting chamber to take her seat. She makes it a point to pass right by Alph aka Jinzou or whatever he's calling himself these days. "Hey Rustbucket, long time no see!" She reaches into her coat and hands him the poster of this rookie Pirates who also calls himself Shin. "You recognize this guy? Looks familiar huh?" she asks him before making her way into the chamber. 

Annie doesn't look at Darver as she walks towards the table. She makes it a point to sit down directly opposite of him with her back against the wall, and a clear line of sight. As she sits down she stares at Darver coolly and lays down a lone golden bullet onto the table. There's something written in tiny black lettering across the side of the bullet...

*For Darver*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 27, 2009)

With Marshall

The Devil Zoan had been observing the tribe and the Argent Croix delegates for quite some time now, when he arrived he just went to scout the place out before he intended to Law-Smash the place but his timing couldn't have been more spot on.Some kind of event was taking place, they were preparing to burn....Someone, he hadn't quite figured out who but he had seen this happen before.Though this was sure gonna be one big ass flame, the stake was like how he recognized it from an earlier burning but not only was much taller but was above a mountain of firewood but they were pouring oil on it.

The idea was that Marshall would swoop in, land in the middle of the flames and then the Law-Smashing would proceed, he enjoyed flashy entrances. The waiting though.....That he didn't enjoy as much. "Yawn."Instead of actually yawning he said it, while making himself more comfortable.

A couple of minutes later though the telescope rolled out of his hand, Marshall had fallen fast asleep with his back against the tree.Down that cliff, in the valley where the tribe was located, the so called demonic spawn was being prepped for the third try at death by burning.

Marshall woke from loud cursing and cheering, when he grabbed the telescope and took a better look he saw that the burning had already begun. This purple haired kid, who didn't look a day over 18, was tied to the stake and the firewood had been lit and it was partially burning like crazy.The thing was that to the left of this guy it wasn't burning, Marshall swore he even saw some frost on the left most edge of mountain of firewood.

And if that was crazy, the guy was right in the flames, his right side at least yet he seemed completely unaffected.
"The bastard is stealing my thunder!"Marshall snarled while he activated his powers and grew to his hybrid point. Now capable of flight, he did so and swooped down landing right in front of the to be purple haired guy but made sure to land in the flames.He was immune to them under optimal conditions.Not so much when he was injured and had open wounds but that wasn't the case this day.

"The prophecy has been fulfilled, the son of the devil has summoned his father to bring judgment on us!" The local witch doctor yelled out, While the rest of the tribe loudly welcomed their god the Argent Croix delegates got ready for battle.

Meanwhile Marshall was stunned."What?"He had no idea what was going on, he had heard about them worshiping a devil but he didn't expect them to start worshiping him....Not this fast at least._Cool_.He thought.[I]Who am I to turn this down?I'll just play along.   [/I]

"Yes, I am the devil who will reshape this world, now prove your loyalty and kill every last one of these bastards!"He yelled and the tribe sprung into action.Ready to prove their worthiness.

"Alright....Son.....You too, prove y..."He was interrupted though.

"Who the hell are you and what is your angle?"The purple haired guy asked.

"Eh?....I'm the devil you guys worship...And stuff.....Now get busy and kill people in my name."Marshall replied.

"No, you're not."Dio replied."There's no such thing, my tribe is just stupid and they're falling for a guy with DF powers."

"Eh?"Marshall was stunned.

"Yeah, I'm actually an atheist and while they think my Heterochromia make me the child of their prophecies and that because of that I'm immune to fire.....Me on the other hand thinks it makes more sense that I'm a DF user than an demon's son."

"Eh?"Marshall then asked."But if you're aware of this all then why didn't you use your powers to escape?"

"Hm...Seemed a bit rude, I mean I've learned from scientists that came to my tribe and their books offered me a better explanation than the mythical one my tribe believes in.....But still, who am I to reveal that what they and our ancestors have believed in for centuries is completely illogical?"

"So you're letting yourself getting burned here just to remain polite?"

"Well I'm not really burning but yeah, besides I'd welcome the sweet release of dead at this point, I have nothing to live for anyways.....What kind of life am I living, my family are hoping I destroy them and the world someday...."

"Don't worry, I'll do it for you."Marshall said as he cut Dio loose."Live and repay your debt to me by becoming my lieutenant!"

"....."Dio frowned."Yeah, that won't be happening."He snorted."What kind of moron are you?, here I am hoping to die and you think that by removing my from something that won't even kill me you'll suddenly win me over and have me become an loyal follower?.....Jeez you're dumb."

Marshall was fuming, but he had to agree it did sound kinda stupid....It sounded better in his head."Don't you have any hopes or ambitions?"He decided to take another approach, this guy was far too interesting to just let go.

"Uhm....Well I guess, who cares....It's not like I'll be able to achieve them."

"Who says you can't? The only that's one stopping you is you."He then added."You can walk away from here anytime you want so tell me, what is it that you want most?"

"I...I want to become a cook, a real cook, and master the legendary chef fighting styles."Dio admitted.

"If you become the cook of my crew I will make sure you will get the chance to achieve those dreams, it will be up to you and your resolve that will determine your success though."Marshall extended a hand for Dio to grab.

"I....I can't touch without my gloves, my right burns on contact.....My left freezes on contact."He explained.

"I'm standing here in flames, I'll be okay with that right of your's."And Dio accepted the hand after this.Marshall pulled Dio trough the flames and the two stepped on to the battlefield where the tribe members were battling the much better armed but outnumbered Argent Croix delegates.

"Finish them!"He shouted before charging one. With the unsure Dio following him.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 27, 2009)

-With Sum, Attila, and Mufasa-
The three stood outside of the capitol building. Attila took a deep breath. He hadn't done one of his, "sales pitch," routines in a long while. However he didn't expect it to be too hard considering the sea they were in, the fact that they were heroes, and he had already won the townsfolk over.
You two pay attention to everything I do. This is how you gain control over an island without fighting an army.
The three walked in and asked to speak to the island's parliament. Since they were heroes, their request was obliged. They went to the top floor of the building and waited in a waiting room for five minutes.
Hahaha! Sum, Attila, check out these magazines! Mufasa tossed a few of them to his buddies.
I don't understand. Why is there a naked girl on the cover?
Hahahahahahaha~~~~~~~~~~~~hahaha! It's called a nudie magazine you moron!
I don't see how this can be entertaining.
Hahaha! Didn't you ask a girl out on a date the second time I met you?
Yes. Back in the marines I always did that. I would invite a girl to coffee, we'd go home then sit on the couch for a half hour or so and do nothing until the girl huffed and stormed out. I never understood why.
Hahahahaha~~~!! You moron! This is great. First I find nudie magazines in the waiting room for a meeting with parliament, then I hear this! Hahaha!
"Attila, Sum, Mufasa, your meeting is ready to start," Someone informed them and the three walked in.

"Mr. Achilles, Mr. Ergo, Mr. King," The first member of parliament said, "Please have a seat," There were 7 members of parliament. They each sat behind a large counter that spanned across the entire width of the room. The desk was cluttered with papers and coffee mugs. Attila disapproved.
As you know, Attila said, The three of us took care of your scorpion problem. I'm curious as to whom you're going to get to make sure your problem stays away.
"The marines of course," The 6th member of parliament said, "They were here before the scorpions, there's-"
Do you really want the marines? Attila said before the other person could finish their sentence, I haven't seen a single one since I arrived here,
"Well, that's true, but-"
What happened to them?
"They left when the scorpions came,"
Oh? They left?They don't sound like the A-team to me.
"I get your point, Mr.Achilles. However, if not the marines, who will protect us? You?"
Not me. I don't plan on staying for much longer. What I propose is that you protect yourselves. Create your own army to fight against the scorpions and any other enemy you may face.
"That sound like a good idea, but raising an army out of nothing is tough. Especially here where we've never had a formal military before,"
Attila stood. He grabbed seven pieces of paper from his pocket that he had prepared before the meeting then passed them to each of the seven in the parliament.
If you follow the directions I have written on those pieces of paper, you all will have no problem sustaining yourselves for at least a century.
Seven jaws hit the floor. What the paper was saying made perfect sense. Before they could say anything Attila began to speak again.
In exchange for this knowledge I have given you, I want Mr. Ergo, Mr. King, Mr. Osbourn, and myself to become the absent rulers of the island. Build each of us a statute and come to us whenever we require your assistance. Those are the only two things I will ever ask of you as your ruler.
"Did you say Mr.Osbourn as in Randy Osbourn?"
Yes. He came to this island to save you all. His plan was to get us so together, we'd all take care of the scorpions. However we were held-up and took months to get here. Randy is the real hero. Attila was lying out of his skin.
"We'll discuss it among ourselves. Wait outside until we have an answer."

-The three had been waiting for almost two hours. The discussion about the nudie magazines came up again-
I finally understand the purpose of the nudie magazine.
Finally! It's taken two hours and you finally get it!
I'm confused though. Considering the purpose of the nudie magazine it seems like a bad place for them to be out here,
That's what I've been saying!
"Mr.Achilles, Mr.Ergo, Mr.King, the parliament has your answer," they were informed. The casually walked into the meeting room.
"Mr.Achilles, Mr.Ergo, Mr.King. Considering how brilliant that outline you gave us was, your obvious intent to keep this island safe and to make it prosper, and the fact that we'll have your brilliant minds at our disposal, we think it is more then fair to accept the four of you including Randy Osbourn as our leaders,"
Attila smiled. He had gained control of his first island since his fight with the hypnotist. However he felt sort-of unfulfilled. It was always more fun when he fought an entire army and took the island over without giving them a choice.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 27, 2009)

With the Shikibukai-

THUD! Grimms boots land hard on the table, clumps of dirt falling all around them. "Some dear old faces. Annie, you've grown up quite a bit, Jun, i don't believe we've had the pleasure of meeting too much." Grimms eyes fell on Victor, a small grin growing on his face. "My my, Victor, It's been ten years since i've seen you last. I hadn't been here when you became a shikibukai, I'm sorry i never got you a present." With that, Grimm tossed a small painted dagger at the painter. "A present i hope you like."

He then reaches into his jacket. "As for my letter." He slides an envelope to jun, inside is a 20 page very well written and polite letter. "I do hope that is enough." He smiled.

With Hachi and James-

"I don't need too, Monkey Barrage!" in an instant he draws all five of his swords in Monkey Point and starts swinging wildly, blocking the attack. 
He then begins to fall back down, however he lands on Hachi's shoulders, blocks his incoming attack with the sword in his tail, and then pushes off and higher into the air. 

He pulls back all of his blades and they begin to glow, "Forest Cannon!" as he starts to fall again he thrusts his blades forward and fires a massive blast towards his opponent, "Lets see you cut that in half!" Hachi's eyes widened. "Damn it...." He went to dodge, but his body was already feeling the after effects of sunflowers birth. "C...crap..." He managed to avoid the majority of the attack..

"GUAH!" but Hachi's right side was hit hard, it destroyed part of his kimono and left him dripping blood. "I see... you're very good.." His blade began to hum more. "Hey, James. I think that's enough." Joseph had his arms crossed and he looked down seriously at Hachi. "I don't like.. that guys blade..."


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 27, 2009)

-With Attila, Sum, and Mufasa-
The three left the building and went to get a bite to eat. They found a noodle stand that looked good and they stopped there. They ate for an hour and then they paid the bill and left peacefully.
Lets see if our friend Randy Osbourn has changed his mind yet,

They went back to Randy's alleyway only to find that it was crowded with people that though he was a hero. Attila's lie that he was the true person that saved them from the scorpions had gotten out already.
The three made it through the crowd and finally got to speak with Randy again.
You! I bet you did this!
Did what? Make you a hero again?
Yes exactly! I'm not complaining or anything, I'm just suprised. Especially since you want me to go with you.
Oh you'll go with me alright.
Why? The people love me here. I have all of the glory I need.
Right now you do. However think back to when you first came to this island. You were a hero then weren't you?
Yes I was.
Then they just forgot about you, even hated you, and threw you here in this alley. If you join me, your name will be set in history forever as the man who taught Attila Achilles how to fight. Better then a bum in the alleyway right?
...Fine. You've convinced me.
I know I would.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 28, 2009)

*Mariejois...*

The second that Grimm handed his slip to Jun and Alph was properly contained the newest Admiral takes out his copper lighter and begins to open it, flick it on and close it rapidly. Things just weren't moving fast enough for him. He focuses all his attention on the sudden ignition of the living flame, the way said flame dances just a few inches from his fingers, and satisfaction of watching that flowing light extinguished with the flick of his wrist. And then he repeats the process... again and again and again. Movement, baby. Gotta love it. 

"Ahem..."

When the Admiral clad in green and white suit looked up Jun (the cougher), his fellow admirals, Mejii and a few of the Shichibukai were looking at him with raised eyebrows. 

"W-what??? I'm not being annoying am I? I am being annoying I can see it all over your faces sorry about that. I'll stop playing with it now..." 

The admiral puts away the lighter like a corrected child... with shame and a bit of regret. 

Jun opened her mouth to speak- 

"You know I hate to you know, like, undermine the solemnity of this meeting and all but I just CAN'T STAND when things are staying so still. Gotta be moving, you know, as they say the world waits for no one... who says that? You know people always say "as they say", but seriously, has anyone met the people who are saying these things its almost like playing "telephone" you know words are being spread but no one knows whose spreading it FEEL FREE to tell me if I'm rambling... I'm rambling aren't I? Okay, sorry, bad habit of mine. I'll cut it out now." 

The Admiral stop talking and looks up with amazement at a moth flying into the light bulbs. 

..... 

One of the shichibukai opens his mouth- 

"Its just that its so tense in this room, ya know? I get nervous when I'm in tense situations it makes me just want to shout out random things like *DOOTY!* just to make someone laugh or something. MAN is it tense in here! You can cut it with one my knives its the sort of thing that makes dogs whimper because they're more sensitive to this stuff.. You can just tell that everyone in this room hates everyone else. People are giving people the evil eyes and showing off golden bullets and such... And I may as well get this off my chest since I'm talking anyway. Be careful in here, Warlords. If you got some history out there... I don't know, Blind guy's girlfriend here once screwed Fluck's cat or something, whatever it is *you keep that history out there*, capice? You get silly in here and you get treated like any other pirate long story short we'll take you out man we'll...

Jun gave the admiral the most fierce "done yet, dickhead?" look you could imagine. The admiral in green face mask began to whistle while rapidly beating his right hand against his hip like it was a spasm. He looked like he wanted to say something else but thought better of it.

"............. You ever just get a sudden craving for cheese doodles?"

(Images freezes as the admiral face is still turned to Alph while asking that random question)

*Sam Spade 
Hyperactive Admiral
The Jade Humming Bird*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 28, 2009)

*Trumpet Island...*
Hawkins sits on the corner of a passenger vessel, posing as a beggar to avoid any undue attention. He fits the role well considering his current state and ruddy attire. He keeps his battered fedora tilted low over his face and his old wool coat buttoned up to the neck. After he had made sure that Lucy and the other girl were fine he decided to get while the getting was good. 

A passenger throws an old newspaper into a trashcan and Hawkins reaches over and grabs it. He does a double take as he sees the front headline...

_Darver Grenguo, infamous Pirate and former Makaosu Leader accepts position as newest Shichibukai... _

"Well I'll be damned," Hawkins mumbles as he scratches his gray beard. 

_*Aboard the Sea Wolf...*_
_The Sea Wolf_, a medium sized Marine patrol ship, slices through the ocean waves, on patrol for any Pirates or Slavers. 

"SLAVE SHIP SIGHTED!!" a Marine lookout from the crows nest calls out. 

Lt. Commander Josias Quinn appears on deck and looks out towards the horizon, "Telescope!" he orders while holding his right hand out. A marine grunt quickly hands him a collapsible brass telescope. 

"Let's see what we have here," he mutters. Quinn takes a look into the distance and focuses on their quarry. It's a medium sized slave ship with the familiar markings of the boat they had been searching for. The crew of that particular boat is part of a larger ring of slavers in this area which Quinn has been tasked with eliminating. 

Quinn hands the telescope back to the Marine grunt, "Yup that's them," he says with a smirk. "Let's go get 'em!" he commands. 

"Do you want us to fire when we reach range sir?" asks the Helmsman. 

Quinn shakes his head as he grabs a huge man sized war hammer from within the weapons locker. "No, we don't want to harm any slaves that may on board. We'll come about and board them. A small squad should suffice!" and the truth is that Quinn just likes to get his hands dirty now and then. Teach these slavers a lesson in manners they'll never forget he things with a savage grin. 

Quinn swings the hammer around, stretching out his muscular arms. "Let's give 'em hell!" he growls as The Sea Wolf approaches the slaving vessel. 

*Aboard said slave ship...*
"DADDY!?" Lucy screams as she wakes up with a start and stares all around her. Her left arm feels sore and stiff from where she was shot. Someone has already taken the liberty of dressing the wound. 

Lucy experimentally rotates her left shoulder and feels a sharp little stabbing pains, and then shrugs dismissively, she's felt far worse all things considered. She notices Becky on the floor, coughing up water and looking like a waterlogged rat. 

Ursla walks towards her and Lucy instinctively reaches for her guns but she doesn't have her gunbelt on. Lucy instantly rolls over the bed and grabs up an old and dented bedpan, brandishing it like a weapon.

"DON'T YOU COME ANY CLOSER!" Lucy hollers at her, "What are you running here lady?! Some kind of crazyass kidnapping ring or something?! I won't let you do to me what you did to her!" she exclaims, while pointing at Becky. 

Suddenly Lucy realizes that she's holding an old rusted bedpan which has probably seen quite a bit of use and not a lot of washing. 

"EEEEEEW!!" she cries with a revolted shudder and flings the bedpan away but in her haste she misdirects it towards Becky's face.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 28, 2009)

-With The Conquistadors-
Attila and Randy had been locked up in the same room together for a week in order to get Attila's body properly orientated to the chakras. Before he could learn anything, the chakras and the chis had to be awakened. Finally Randy emerged from the room on the ship. Sum noticed first.
It is about time you and Attila came out,
Actually only I am coming out. Right now Attila's body is in a critical phase. He'll be in deep meditation for two weeks. If he is awoken, he'll never be able to learn the chakras.
Then what are we supposed to do?
It's your call I suppose.
Get Mufasa. We all need to meet.

The three of them sat in the kitchen to discuss what the plan was with their leader unavailable.
Hahahaha~~~! I just join and Attila's gone already. What did you do to him Randy?
I put him through everything my father went through.
Hahaha! I bet you're trying to kill him.
Listen. This meeting is about our actions in the two weeks Attila won't be with us. Who has a suggestion?
We could take over another island doing that thing Attila did back there.
I doubt that will work. We don't know what was on the paper Attila gave them and I don't think any other island will have a scorpion infestation.
We could just drift around and see where the world takes us,
I rather we be proactive,
*Okay, then what's your great plan?* Mufasa and Randy asked Sum in union.
I purpose-
*BANG!! BOOM!! BAM BAM BAM!! KAPOW!*
The three left the kitchen to see what that noise was. In the distance they could see a single pirate ship with the Jolly Roger of a Skull and Crossbones with a beard and spear kicking someone down an abyss and a 5 on it fighting a marine ship.
Lets check this out.
They sailed closer and closer. As they came nearer they could see that the marine ship was sinking. The pirates had won. However there were two more marine ships approaching in the distance.
"Oiiiiiiiii!" Yelled one of the pirates over to the stolen marine ship that the Conquistadors sailed. They could see Mufasa on the deck and they knew they weren't marines.
Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? Mufasa yelled back.
"Help us with these marines!"
Hahaha! A marine battle! You got it!


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 28, 2009)

*To Challenge the Sky*

*BOOM!!! *

The sound of cannonballs plowing into the base filled the streets, Citizens ran to escape the nearby commotion as the pouring rain added to the dramatic scene. The white blossom pirates had managed to enter the island and now where in a full scale battle with them. *"DIE MARINES!"* One of Junichi's followers called out as he drove a spear into one of the Navy's back, Blood showering the floor. Rainy Gallows had entered pure chaos.

*With Hanako and Pachi*

"Pachi go find and free Sasumi I'll take care of these guys" Hanako said stretching her legs with a wide cheerful smile on her face. Pachi nodded and ran off he knew he needed to save the doctor but still worried "Be Careful Hanako" He thought as he ran down the burning hallways. "Bold words for such a small runt" Deigo commented as he took of his shirt revealing his flabby physique. "HEY YOU HAVE BIGGER BOOBS THEM ME!" Hanako said as she began to examine her own breasts. The comment clearly got under the Marine's skin as he turned red "THAT'S IT KID YOU'RE GOING DOWN!"

Throwing a powerful kick he plowed into Hanako's face sending her straight into the wall, Before she could crash Hanako drove her telescope arm into the floor building traction as she redirected herself and regain compusure. "SCOPE SCOPE TORNADO!" With that Hanako drilled threw the room ripping into Deigo as he was sent through numerous walls. Landing on her feet she sprinted as fast as she could knowing full well he was far from done.

"SCOPE SCOPE BAT!" Hanako said as she aimed to plow into the Marines. But his reflexes where to quick as he took a hold of her arm and tossed through the wall into the outside. The Rain pounding hard on the airborne Hanako "SCOPE SCOPE HOOK!" She said extending her arm taking a hold of the nearby wall as she swang herself back into the room only to receive a punishing kick to the gut by Deigo sending her skidding down the hallway.

*With Junichi, Roy, and Reina*

"This kid's got spunk" Junichi thought as Roy's determination grew more and more. Grabbing his sword Junichi quickly turned it around to it's blunt side. "Stay back kid, This attack has kind of an after shock" Reina turned her attention to the captain who was charging at her, Preparing to block she quickly realized what attack it was. "MOTH KISS!" Slamming his sword down into Reina the Marine was sent crashing through the floor down into the floor below. "We did Itttttt" Before he could finish the floor began to crumble beneath Junichi and Roy but fell not into the floor below but into a giant cube of Jello controlled by the Marine. "I'LL DROWN YOU YOU PIRATE SCUM!!!!!" Reina cried out having the two in her clutches.

*With Pachi and Sasumi*

Arriving at where Sasumi was kept the place was a wreck, The roof had been completly blown off and Rain poured into the marine base destroying every precious belonging for those who lived there. Cannon balls could be seen clearly invading the Base walls as several fires had started. "SASUMI!!!" Pachi cried out searching for the doctor. He kept searching until to his surprise he found Sasumi standing to a sattellite like object that was pointed to the sky. She was completly soak and held herself up via the Machine. "SASUMI!" Pachi cried out. "Reina...I will make it stop raining....I will bring sunshine to Rainy gallows...I WILL CHALLENGE THE SKY!" Sasumi cried out as the rain continued to fall.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 28, 2009)

_Mariejois_
Tengu fumbles around in his shirt pocket and then produces his Shichibukai letter which is written in Braille. He holds it out to her her but for some reason his hand begins to wander down towards her chest region.  

And then, success. What Tengu feels is quite possibly the most perfect pair of breasts he had ever felt. The greatest swordsman in the world felt that he would trade all that he had attained just to feel these breasts forever.

"Oooh, soft! Like a pair of finely-cooked meat buns! Oh, how I'd love to- "



"Young man, I'm sorry but all those stories in you hear about the time I chased the Bug Emperor are completely wrong. Except the part where we were handcuffed together shirtless. And pantsless."

"W-w-wha-"Tengu freezes up, unable to believe what he has done. 

Chuckling, Rek takes out a small bottle from his coat pocket and offers it to Tengu. "Hand-wash?" 

"Those pickles Vice-Admiral Clemens sent are very fragrant." Meiji confers to Jun, who either wants to erase that image out of her mind or find some device that would print it out so she can humiliate the pervert forever. Luckily the surveillance Den-den mushi would do that for her.

"Before this meeting gets out of hand, we must get back to business." Jun said. "The Former Shichibukai, Tatsu has now risen to the status of Yonkou, as you are all aware. Unlike Yajuu, Marc and Poseidon, he is a wild card, and we have no idea what he intends to do. So far he has done random attacks, usually against suspected slave rings but his agressive actions and high amount of activity within W.G. territory make him a threat. As the upper brass have enough to worry about with the dozens of countries at war with us all over the seas it falls to the Shichibukai and the Marine high command to determine what action to take against the Dragon Emperor."

Rek pointed to the center of the table. There was a miniature model of the New World there, marking the territories of the Yonkou and their last remaining positions, represented by a snake for Yajuu, a trident for Poseidon, an angry imp for Marc and a dragon for Tatsu. "Indeed. We have recent reports that point him in an island near a small marine base in the New World. If we are to act, we must act within a few days. "


----------



## Furious George (Nov 28, 2009)

*Aboard the slave ship..*

"That's the second time I saved your miserable, bratty life little girl. You owe me." 

The young captain would have immediately told the harlot where to go but when she tried to speak another gulp of sea water jumped out of her throat. She stayed there hacking and breathing as the other girl made a fuss. 

"DON'T YOU COME ANY CLOSER!" Lucy hollers at her, "What are you running here lady?! Some kind of crazyass kidnapping ring or something?! I won't let you do to me what you did to her!" she exclaims, while pointing at Becky. 

That's when the preteen's eyes quickly scanned the design and shape of the boat she was on. Becky recognized it... that was it! She saw these types of boat in Sabaody all the time. The other girl's guess was right! The harlot was going to sell them to some sick creep! O, the oxymoron of a Tenyruubito being a slave! *BECKY WOULD NOT ALLOW IT!*

Just as the young captain recovered the non-harlot had tossed something directly at her face. The object didn't hit her that hard but something wet that was on the object did. It splashed all over her face. It smelled awful... sort of like HogFace. Her eyes fell to the object.... 

Instantly the young noble's eyes went buggy. Her mouth quivered with revulsion as her body trembled from head to toe. She began to cry she was so mad. 

"Gross.... GROSS... GROOSSSSS!!!" 

Suddenly all of Becky's harsh dignity and practiced air of superiority left her. She was just another grossed-out preteen, hopping up and down and fluttering her hands in shock. It seemed that a face full of week old piss was the great leveler among young girls. Suddenly she wished she had brought her air bubble that the World Noble's usually wear with her.

"You're all sick, filthy animals!" Becky whined as tears flowed from her eyes. She was quickly turning a fine red. She wiped her face for the 5th time. "Now here's how this is going to work... if you tell me where I am right now I will kill you both quickly! If you resist me I will keep you alive and when my men find me I'LL LET THEM HAVE THEIR WAY WITH YOU BOTH! YOU'RE PROBABLY USED TO IT, HARLOT, BUT THIS 'PISS TOSSER' HERE ISN'T! *NOW CHOOSE!*"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 28, 2009)

*With the three girls who are a disaster waiting to happen....*

*"That's IT!"* Ursla's voice became a bit more loud and hostile. She was looking at Becky with all the rage in the world. "I warned you, you little puny, spoiled, bratty, bitchy little son of a skank about calling me a harlot!" Ursla said as she has finally lost all her patience with Becky. She saved her life *twice* and even warned her about calling her that name. What else could she do.

Lucy wasn't off the hook either. Ursla spun around to face the gunslinging nuisance. "Go lay your sorry self back down. I don't have time for kids, you wannabe."

Ursla lifted her leg and pointed towards the heel on her high-heel shoes. "I'm going to take this heel and stick it so far up your rear the rest of your stupid noble family will be able to feel it!" Ursla continued as she cracked her knuckles.

The masseuse started to advance towards the small teen, ready to strike. Suddenly, Ursla stopped dead in her tracks. She once witnessed the power that this little girl could command once she became angry enough. Underestimating her could prove fatal. Besides, where did this girl come from anyway? Surely her parents were worried sick about her? Right? "Wait, brat. Does your family know you're out on the open seas being a pissy-faced delinquent?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 28, 2009)

Mariejois

"It seems most logical to _act_."Jinzou replied, while he was happy Tatsu was considered to be taken care off he didn't quite like that there wasn't really made a decision yet.The idea was just being pitched, to make matter's worse those damned Shichibukai would have a say in this matter.

"It would do us well to set an example, so that we won't have a repeat of _that_ happening."The that referred to an Shichibukai relinquishing his or her position and siding against justice once more, he didn't say it out loud though because he didn't one to give one of those dogs any ideas.

"Fleet Admiral Meiji sir, if you decide to take action then I would like to volunteer to be part of the mission."This was simply too great of an opportunity to pass up on.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 28, 2009)

*Mariejois*
Darver strongly disagreed with the strategy that Fleet Admiral Meiji had concocted. He also wasn't surprised that Tatsu had risen to the status of Yonkou. Darver was a bit uninformed about what was currently going on in the world. While in Impel Down, every now and then he would catch wind of what was going on in the outside, but only vague details of such. Darver was plenty informed about the balance of the world, though. After all, years before he sought to destroy this balance.

"Chasing after Yonkou Tatsu would prove disastrous for the side of the World Government. The Yonkou is in his own territory where we could possibly be ambushed. Attacking the Yonkou in the New World would be the equivalent of attacking the Marines here in the Holy Land."  Darver spoke out. 

Ten years ago, Darver would have gone ahead with the plan to have the Marines chase after the Yonkou. Some of the powerful marines and some of the Shichibukai would be obliterated in the process and then the balance would drastically be thrown off. However, Darver isn't aiming to do this.

"I suggest baiting the Yonkou here. The dragon is extremely hot headed and irrational when it comes to negotiating. Luring him into our territory shouldn't be difficult at all."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 28, 2009)

Firebrick island with Val

The red head was making her way trough the Savage Lands, as the locals dubbed it. With the tough terrain and abundance of wild life only few dared to enter, even fewer dared to try and build a live there. So far only the Makanese tribes had done so, various native tribes that had settled in these lands centuries ago.

Val though hadn't even seen the slightest hint of these people, the lands were vast and filled with dangerous animals and man eating plants. Then again she wasn't all that interested in those tribes, sure she could respect people living under such harsh conditions but she was just here to get stronger.

The Fluck fiasco had made it clear that North Blue tough didn't mean jack in the Grand Line and if she ever wanted to achieve her goals she would have to be the strong enough to defeat Logias and Shichibukai.

The last couple of days she had been taking on dangers such as Sabretoothed Hippos and even a Blue-Spotted Green Monster Platypus. The latter she did not took on as much as she did attack it once, realized she was in over her head and made a quick retreat....

With a couple of new moves in her arsenal she prepared for another day of training, though this day would prove to be a challenging one.Well they were all challenging in this area but this one was in a class of it's own.

She came across a scene where a group of people, she could only assume these were the Makanese people, were fighting an uphill battle against the Monster Platypus she had encountered earlier. The thing was they were in the middle of swamplands where the monster had the speed advantage besides the obvious size and strength advantage it would have on it's own.

"I guess I'll help them out."As she said this Beri signs appeared in her eyes. The reason why the monster interested her so much was the fact it had a chest in it's mouth that was being suckled by the monster as if it was a pacifier.She could only guess what kind of treasure that spit covered chest held.

When she got closer she saw the monster was battling a group of females, save for one all of them were firing arrows at the beast. The other was a DF user, what her powers were wasn't clear to Val on first sight but she had this fur covered right arm that resembled a bear's. The Kuma Kuma no Mi perhaps, though Val had never seen a Zoan that could only transform as single bodypart like that.

She cut her wrist with her switchblade and my using her blood to create a slide she sent herself towards a direct path towards the monster.Landing on it's back."Bloody Gauntlet!"The strike caught the beast's attention but seemed to do only little damage to it. A "Bloody Lance!" At maximum hardness only dug in a few inches and didn't quite seem to break trough the surprisingly tough pelt of the beast.

When she saw that DF using girl with her raw strength she had an idea."You!"She shouted at the girl."Get up here and prepare to smash down on my instrument while those others distract this thing with their arrow fire."
All the girls were just staring at Val for a while until she shouted."Hurry the fuck up!"

Cheyenne deactivated the Bear gauntlet and instead channeled her powers trough the Eagle feathers that were placed on the back of her shirt."Soaring Eagle!"She shouted while feathered wings sprouted from her back and with it she shot into the air.

As she passed Val she saw that Val had created this awl like tool out of her blood.A mansized awl that is.

Seeing where she was going with this Chey cancelled the wings and activated the "Stomping Buffalo!"Her right leg covered in a thuck furry armor with a hoof at the end and with it she smashed down on the Awl causing it to pierce the pelt.

This was a fatal strike on it's own but Val was a better safe than sorry kinda woman and ran another "Bloody Lance!" Trough the opening before manipulating the structure sprouting spikes trough it that pierced various vital organs of the monster.

With the threat gone the Makanese were free to stare at the outsider while said outsider headed over to the chest. She made use of her DF powers to avoid touching the spit but when she finally opened the chest she was it filled with grapes.......That probably explained the suckling the monster did on the chest.

"friend!"She kicked the dead monster in the face.Only now she realized that all of the girls were staring at her."What?"Suddenly Chey jumped off the monster and came up real close to Val before she suddenly started touching Val all over.

"Oi, get the bloody hell of me!"She struggled against the physically stronger Chey but eventually got away from Chey."I'm not sure what's going on but I'd rather not have a stranger fondle me like that, well unless that stranger is tall dark and hansom with a chiseled chest."

Chey looked herself over."I'm not really sure what chiseled means but I've got a nice chest don't I?, and I meet all of the other qualifications."

Val facepalmed and started blush a little."Alright, I'm not really sure what's going on here but I'm getting a bit creeped out."She started to walk away but after a few steps she turned around and noticed the girls were following her like lovesick puppies.

"Why are you so interested in me?"She asked.The various girls replied and asked questions of their own.

"We've never seen an outsider."

"Could you take us to some boys?"

"Do all outsiders have red hair like you?"

"Do those curtains of your's match the carpet?"Everyone turned to Cheyenne after she asked this."What?"​She replied."I'm just curious."

"I'm leaving now."Val said before running away.After a few minutes it became obvious that the girls were butter runners than her.While panting she was asked.

"Take us with you, we want to see the world!"Some added stuff like."And boys, lots of boys."

"You all are a creepy bunch, boys aren't that great you know......At least not worth chasing after with that much effort, it should be the other way around."Val replied."Aren't there any guys around these parts?"

"Only those related to us, our tribe has been searching for another tribe so that the unmarried tribe members could be fixed up in an arranged marriage but the last time ours met another tribe was like 30 years ago."

".........Alright, that explains a lot."Val gave their request some more thought and when she was about to turn their request down she caved when she looked into those big hope full eyes of them."Very well then, follow me, I was about to head back to my ship anyways and it couldn't help having a few more loyal members on my crew."This was followed by the girls pouncing Val and getting into a group hug that ended with Chey planting a kiss right on Val's lips.


----------



## Bertelsen (Nov 28, 2009)

*Roy*

"Wha...What the hell is this?" Roy kicked his legs to try and keep himself from sinking into the jello. He looked around desperatly trying to find a way out but the entire room was filled with jello and even the door was blocked. It seemed like the only way out was back up or get rid of the Jello. "I ain't gonna let some little jello stop me." Roy looked down and saw Reina inside of the jello. It made sense that she could be in the jello and be fine she did make it after all. 

Roy began to dive down into the jello his spear out in front of him. His movement however was slow and sluggish thanks to the jello. "Scum you're in my world now. There is no way for you to win. I control the jello and my movements are not slowed like yours!" Roy realized that she was right and headed back up gasping for air when he reached the surface of the Jello. "Junichi how the hell are we supposed to get out of here?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2009)

"I suggest baiting the Yonkou here. The dragon is extremely hot headed and irrational when it comes to negotiating. Luring him into our territory shouldn't be difficult at all." Darver said.

"Our territory?" Ilyana protested suddenly, her arms crossed. Heads swiveled towards the young girl, and then to Kent. 

"Ah let the girl say what she wants." kent said, waving a hand. "She's better at this shit than I am."

"Ahem. As I was saying." Ilyana said, drawing attention back to her. "It would be pointless and counterproductive to wait for Tatsu to come to our home ground for several reasons. One, the man is standing on some very firm moral ground here, more moral than the ground we stand upon. Slavery isn't exactly liked by many citizens of the New Government, in fact, the only people who seem to like it are those rich enough to afford it." She arched an eyebrow at the admirals. "Therefore, the more time we give him now, the more volunteers he gets from people who believe he's correct. Secondly, I'm not sure what you mean by "our ground" Shichibukai Darver, but that ground almost doubtlessly holds civilians of the New Government.  Tatsu's attacks are large and highly destructive. If we can pin him in with his own people he'll be more hesitant to use these attacks. I can only really speak for Shichibukai Kent when I say this, but many of the Shichibukai's most powerful techniques are highly destructive as well. Why give us the bother of protecting innocents? Why not simply strike against Tatsu _now?_ Where we face little chance for civilian casualties?


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 28, 2009)

*Mariejois*
Darver intently listened to what the girl was saying. She seemed to be more intelligently inclined than Shichibukai Kent was. 

"And just what do you propose the few Admirals and Shichibukai who are chosen to pursue Tatsu to do if they are faced down by hundreds of other New World pirate crews along with Yonkou Tatsu and revolutionaries? Leaving our territory will greatly weaken us. The Marine HQ would be up for attack while the Marine Admirals are absent on their mission, not to mention other Shichibukai as well."

Baiting the Yonkou here will give our side the upper hand in this situation. The Yonkou will possibly be up against three Marine Admirals, the Shichibukai, and not to mention a host of Vice Admirals and Pacifista. No matter how powerful Tatsu may be, he can't possibly handle the brunt of the marines AND the Shichibukai combined. It'll be a comfortable victory for our side in the end. Their may be casualties, but in order to achieve a goal, one must be relentless at times."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 28, 2009)

*The Shichibukai meeting...*
Annie listens quietly as the debate goes back and forth on what to do about Tatsu, and every time Darver speaks it grates on her nerves. It's the kind of high pitched tension one feels when a person scratches their fingernails across a dry chalkboard and won't let up. Annie however puts it aside because his words do make the most sense. 

_Maybe a decade of getting ass raped in the deepest pit of Impel Down has actually changed him,_ she muses to herself, but then she shakes her head, she knows better. A Tiger never changes its stripes, she realizes, no matter how hard it may try. 

As for the debate about Tatsu, she just can't believe what she's hearing. For all his faults he's at the very least the most noble of the Yonkou in her opinion. She stares at Jinzou's cold and emotionless expression, whatever mindfuck they did to him has totally erased the old Alph she thinks. For Kent's part she thinks he's just a douchebag who has some kind of personal vendetta against former Unnamed crewmembers for some twisted reason.  

"Baiting the Yonkou here will give our side the upper hand in this situation. The Yonkou will possibly be up against three Marine Admirals, the Shichibukai, and not to mention a host of Vice Admirals and Pacifista. No matter how powerful Tatsu may be, he can't possibly handle the brunt of the marines AND the Shichibukai combined. It'll be a comfortable victory for our side in the end. Their may be casualties, but in order to achieve a goal, one must be relentless at times."

Annie finally decides to put her two cents in as eloquently as she knows how, "Have you all gone plumb loco?!" she asks out loud while shifting her gaze to everyone in the room. "Am I the only one who's not crazy here? Tatsu isn't even remotely the biggest threat to our stability....first of all he's like the least insane of all the Yonkou. You've got Marc, that goddamn bloodthirsty little hothead! He slaughters Marines like they're water. And then you've got the other two..." Annie laughs at the irony of things, "Well one of them thinks he's the friggin' god of the ocean, and the other believes all of  us are just a figment of his imagination for him to chow down on!"   The former of course being Poseidon and the latter, Yajuu. Or as she likes to call them, Crazy and Crazier. 

"These are the guys we should be goin' after...not Tatsu!" she points accusingly at Meiji and Jinzou, "You say the government is changed but you're full of it. You're just angry and embarrassed that Tatsu showed the world that things are still just as bad as they used to be. If you had changed your ways then Tatsu would still be a Shichibukai!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 28, 2009)

Present time in Port Rouge, Firebrick island  

The captains part of the Cardinal Sin Alliance were supposed to meet up again today, there the ship would pick them up but there was a situation going on.
Marine presence was large in this city, they had even contact the local authorities and had requested military support.
The marines in this region of the North Blue were still looking for the three captains and while they had gone to great lengths to shake the marines off their tail it turned out that it hadn't worked as great as they had hoped.

Instead of just looking in the surrounding islands they had been scouring the last port city the captains had last been spotted together. Getting to the rendezvous point would be a lot harder when they could barely walk around without getting recognized by the marines or republic soldiers.
So Shin figured, distraction time and have the Xingese head to the meet up point where they would tell Urahara to keep the ship ready.

"I'll make sure you don't get yourself killed."Kwannon told Shin, his initial idea was that Kwannon would lead her countrymen to where he had agreed to meet up with Val and Marshall.

"As if I need help from a woman, just do as I say."And with that he jumped down from the rooftop they had been observing from.

"I'm gonna kick his ass as soon as this is over."Kwannon said before leaping after him.

It took them about 10 seconds to run into a duo of marines and it took them even less to take care of them in such a way that half the marines and soldiers in town would've heard it.

"Here they come."Shin said, he was back to back with Kwannon while a horde of enemies that formed a circle around them.In the distance he saw the group of Xingese heading to the rendezvous. 

Just with his katana in his hands he charged at the nearest marine and started hacking into the crowd.On the other side Kwannon was handling the marines with her Yi Quan moves.

Things were going smoothly but more and more soldiers and marines arrived and then all of a sudden he felt a strong presence coming up from behind him and he was just able to turn around in time to block the strike.A powerful strike with a claymore was blocked but the strong marine pushed Shin trough the crowd and towards an more open area with more room for the two.

Shin just pushed off from the claymore to put some space between him and the marine.

"Shin Yagami?"

"Yeah, that's me."

"I've been waiting to kill you for over a decade."The man replied.

"You have?, I did something to upset you when I was 8?"Shin snorted.

"Don't fuck with me,I'll never forget that name of your's."The marine replied."Shin Yagami, I don't know who you're trying to fool but you're a lot older than you appear, ten years ago you killed my cousin and took my younger brother's eye and later his legs."Shin had no idea what this guy was talking about.

"I've always been an bad ass, true true, but even I wasn't that bad assed when I was 8.....Maybe when I hit puberty but certainly not when I was 8."He had to admit, this was an amusing misunderstanding though.

"Don't try to talk your way out of this!"The marine shouted."I, Caporegime Kong will exact revenge up on for my family!"

Introducing lieutenant Caporegime Kong, born in the Kong Family that produced many marines in this latest generation.Most notably Vice Admiral Don K. Kong, who was the highest ranked marine assigned to assist Binbo during his coup to take the Nihonese throne.

"Kong?" This caught Shin's attention and now he got serious."As in related to Don K. Kong?"

"Yes, I'm proud to be his younger brother."

"I see, well I have no idea about what you had been talking about but the fact you're the brother of that bastard is reason enough for me to kill you."And with that Shin rushed him.A powerful generic, as in no named technique, slash was unleashed by Shin that collided into the claymore of Capo.A loud clang was heard that only drew more attention from the local authorities.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2009)

"These are the guys we should be goin' after...not Tatsu!" she points accusingly at Meiji and Jinzou, "You say the government is changed but you're full of it. You're just angry and embarrassed that Tatsu showed the world that things are still just as bad as they used to be. If you had changed your ways then Tatsu would still be a Shichibukai!" 

"These are the guys we should be goin' after...not Tatsu!" she points accusingly at Meiji and Jinzou, "You say the government is changed but you're full of it. You're just angry and embarrassed that Tatsu showed the world that things are still just as bad as they used to be. If you had changed your ways then Tatsu would still be a Shichibukai!" [/QUOTE]

"I would advise Shichibukai Annie to please try and keep her personal feelings out of-" Ilyana started coldly. Kent however held up a hand, stopping her.

"Ilyana. Shut up."

Ilyana looked as though Kent had just physically slapped her. Darren coughed uncomfortably. Kent never cut off any of the NBS, especially not Ilyana.

"But-"

"If you want to continue down that path, I won't stop you. But when you suddenly find several bullets in your brain that weren't there a couple seconds ago, don't expect me to do anything. No point in mindlessly insulting people." He gave her an icy stare. "Use your head. That's what you're here for."

Ilyana looked for a second like she might whip one of the short swords off of her back and try and decapitate Kent then and there, but she refrained herself. Her face pulled back in an ugly grimace and her fists clenched tightly together, but she kept her voice civil. "Anyway. It does not matter how "Noble" Tatsu is. The laws are there. They exist for a reason. However vile and foul the reasons may be, they exist. The laws exist to bring structure and order to the government. One who breaks these laws, no matter how "noble" their intentions are, have still broken the law. They must be punished accordingly. Tatsu openly stepped away from the New Government. He exposed weakness. When hundreds of men sail the seas looking for ways to destroy you, weakness is something you mut _never_ show."

"Good girl." Kent muttered so softly only she could hear. Ilyana glared at him, though he didn't seem to care.

"As for your arguments Shichibukai Darver," Ilyana said, struggling to keep her voice calm as she turned towards the Ex-Makaosu leader, "While valid, they don't practically apply to the situation at hand. Each Shichibukai here has the power to sink dozens of whatever ships Tatsu has managed to raise, yourself included." She arched an eyebrow. "Did you not once destroy an entire island with a single attack? If you could replicate in the kind of power in the middle of Tatsu's fleet, it alone could wipe out maybe half a dozen ships. We must allow ourselves our most destructive moves while limiting his."

*Aboard TFAJ*

Prince now sits at the table with Arkins and another kid, some new transfer whose name he doesn't know.

"So." He said. "Arkins. New guy. Our job is simple. We have to retake and protect Oasis island from a band of freedom fighters. Here's how it's gonna go down. I'm gonna cloak the ship until we get close enough to the island for our snipers. Cannons are not an option, what that island holds is too valuable to destroy. After a few volleys, I'll lead the force straight at the island, on the North side. You two will break off with your squads halfway through and circle around, Arkins to the east, Rookie to the west. Hopefully I'll be diverting their attention to the North, so there shouldn't be too much resistance. Whoever breaks through fist, help the other guy, and then pincer the Northern defensive front. Any questions?"


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 28, 2009)

-With Sum, Mufasa, and Randy-
Mufasa went and got Sum and Randy on deck so they could talk to the pirate crew requesting assistance. By now the ships were right next to each other. They didn't even need to yell.
Who are you pirates? Sum asked,
"You seriously haven't heard of us?" one of the deck hands responded, "We're the Spartan Pirate's 5th ship."
The who pirates?
"I don't have time to explain it fully so I'll condense this. In the grandline, there's a really big pirate crew called the Spartan Pirates led by our captain, Hannibal Leonidas. He has 5 ships. One in the grandline, which is the one he's on all of the time, then there's one for each of the blues. We're the fifth one, the one that sails the East Blue. Right now we're heading to Leather Island to conquer them, but the marines are after us and we need your help."
Leather Island? We just-
Yes, we will assist you
Hahahaha! This is classic! Comedy gold!
"Good. I notice there are only three of you. I can lend you twenty guys to fire all of the cannons on your big ass marine ship,"
Very well,


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 28, 2009)

"You say the government is changed but you're full of it. You're just angry and embarrassed that Tatsu showed the world that things are still just as bad as they used to be. If you had changed your ways then Tatsu would still be a Shichibukai!" 

"Subject:Annie."Jinzou assumed a manner of speaking that was reserved for his, hissyfits as Sam calls them.It only surfaced when he was either about to have on of those hissyfits or while he was having it. Those familiar with him made sure to be prepared to step in if he went out of line.
"Status: Liability, high risk." The fact she was standing up for Tatsu and the fact she was calling the W.G. and the marines out resulted in this status assessment. 

"Query: Permission to neutralize threat?"He turned to Meiji when he asked this.

"What's all this geek speak or whatchamacallit boy?"He said while scratching the back of his head."I don't understand a word ye're saying."

"I propose you just order him not to sir and for him to stand down, just to save us all a lot of trouble."Rek spoke up.

"........No, you can't marine, stand down."Meiji replied to Jinzou.Who briefly had a highly annoyed expression on his usually expressionless face before he went back to usual.

He seemed to have needed a couple of seconds to regain his composure before he finally added his thoughts to the discussion.

"I propose we neither bait the Yonkou here, nor travel to his territory."Alph said."By luring him here, there is a good chance allies of his joins him during his siege on Mariejois."He added."Besides numerous weaker allies it is possible two of the other Yonkous will decide to help him, out of the four only Yajuu seems to be on bad terms with the Dragon."

"I do agree that taking the battle to his territory brings us too many variables, instead we should set a trap for him."He explained further."Let him know a slave trading ring is operating not far from his location but still outside of his territory and he will come to destroy it but instead of slave traders he will find us and a dozen or so Pacifista waiting for him."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 28, 2009)

Ilyana looked for a second like she might whip one of the short swords off of her back and try and decapitate Kent then and there, but she refrained herself. Her face pulled back in an ugly grimace and her fists clenched tightly together, but she kept her voice civil. "Anyway. It does not matter how "Noble" Tatsu is. The laws are there. They exist for a reason. However vile and foul the reasons may be, they exist. The laws exist to bring structure and order to the government. One who breaks these laws, no matter how "noble" their intentions are, have still broken the law. They must be punished accordingly. Tatsu openly stepped away from the New Government. He exposed weakness. When hundreds of men sail the seas looking for ways to destroy you, weakness is something you must _never_ show."

Annie rolls her eyes at the impudence of this girl to speak up. As if she knows the truth of things without having the experience to back it up. This girl hasn't met Yajuu face to face, seen that madness with her own eyes, or seen Marc slaughter slaughter entire islands worth of people because of his reckless behavior, whether or not justified. 

"Trust me..." she searches for the girls name as if her existence is like a gadfly on the edge of her memory not even important enough to retain, "Ilyana is it?" The woman nods coolly towards Annie. 

"My personal feelings have no bearing on my opinion," Annie says. This is partly a lie of course. How could she not let her personal feelings sift into her decision making when it comes one of her old nakama. "If Tatsu were half the threat that the Marines claim he is then I'd be there on the frontlines myself helping take him down, as much as it would break my heart," Suddenly she leans forward on her chair and stares at Ilyana, "Let me tell you something sister. Laws aren't worth the toilet paper they're written on if there's no morality behind them. The folks who pass those laws are only concerned with one thing...holding onto their power by any means necessary. The only law that Tatsu broke was the law of going along to get along!"  

The gunslinger waves her hand dismissively at the Marines and leans back in her chair, realizing the futility of her arguments against the ignorant and those concerned solely with their own power and self interest. 

"Fuck it, if you all wanna go after Tatsu so badly then leave me out of it, but I tell you what if you all go to the New World half cocked and looking for war, don't be surprised if you have Yajuu, or even Poseidon himself creeping up on your asses when you least expect it, and Oda help you if that happens." 

"I propose we neither bait the Yonkou here, nor travel to his territory."Alph said."By luring him here, there is a good chance allies of his joins him during his siege on Mariejois."He added."Besides numerous weaker allies it is possible two of the other Yonkous will decide to help him, out of the four only Yajuu seems to be on bad terms with the Dragon."

"I do agree that taking the battle to his territory brings us too many variables, instead we should set a trap for him." He explained further.""Let him know a slave trading ring is operating not far from his location but still outside of his territory and he will come to destroy it but instead of slave traders he will find us and a dozen or so Pacifista waiting for him."

Tengu for his part sits with his face leaned down towards the table. His brow is furrowed as if in deep thought. What complex and momentous feelings could he be thinking of at a time like this? Suddenly he starts to snore loudly. 

Betty facepalms from the corner as she silently watches the meeting. "Idiot..." she mutters under her breath.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 28, 2009)

Fluck leaned back in his chair while he watched the other participants of the meeting argue back and forth. Just ten years ago, you would be lucky to see two of the Shichibukai come for a meeting, and now? All seven present, with extra flunkies around to boot. As for himself, he was not particularly interested in the debate. He mostly agreed with Annie. Tatsu was probably the least blameless of the four Yonkou, but the Government had to make sure that there were repercussions for leaving the Shichibukai.

Fluck raised a hand. "Well, whatever it is, you can count me out of this mission if we're going to the Dragon Emperor," he said. "If you need me to stay here to protect civilians then I probably wouldn't mind, depending on my mood, but I'm not going to sail all the way into the New World!" He felt a subtle shift in the mood of the meeting, especially from the marines' side. They were well aware of his connection to the former Unnamed crew, but it was likely that they were still counting on his participation. Well, all of that just went down the drain.

Oh well, he's always done things his way, anyway. He _is_ the embodiment of chaos.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 28, 2009)

With Grimm-

He listened to the meeting, But he found it hard to keep quite. "Honestly, All this talk is pointless and rather irritating. I arrived out of curiosity, to see who was chosen to take over for Tatsu, Darver was quite the shock for me, but the rest of this meeting hold no bearing on the subject." He stood up from his chair. "To attack a yonkou is a serious action with serious consequences. You must understand, This child is respected by much of the world, and many pirates. He has many friends who would be angered too see his downfall..."

He looked around the room and spotted a few people he'd seen a few who had hung around with Tatsu. "Then there is the matter young miss Anni has brought up. There are far more dangerous foes out there, far stronger and far more inclined to attack innocence. Tatsu poses no threat to the innocence of the world, he has a detest for the slave traders." Grimm turned his back on everyone. "This meeting was enjoyable, But if the business something as silly as a Yonkou fighting to end slavery, Then i will take my leave."


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 28, 2009)

-With Sum, Randy, Mufasa, and the fifth ship of the Spartan Pirates-
They fought with the two marine vessels for two hours. It was perfectly even for an hour and a half but during the last half hour they were making progress. Finally, the last cannonball was fired and the battle was won.
As soon as everyone saw the last marine ship sink into the ocean, Sum, Mufasa, and Randy each had four guns pointed to their heads. The leader of the ship whose name was banks entered onto the stolen marine vessel that was a home to the Conquistadors. Randy, Sum, and Mufasa were all pretty close to each other. Easily in earshot. He approached Sum to ask him a few questions.
"What is your name?" Banks was a man who was always strait to the point.
Sum Ergo,
"What is the name of your crew?"
We don't have a name, If he asked Mufasa or Randy the same question, they both would have said the Conquistadors. Attila doesn't care about a name so he wouldn't have said anything, and Sum refused to recognize a group name for himself.
"Interesting. Are you in charge here or is there someone higher I need to speak to?"
I am in charge, Sum lied. However Attila was in deep meditation for two weeks so he couldn't let them know he existed, Why are you attacking us? We helped you live.
"That's a mistake on your part isn't it?"
I suppose it is.
"Lets cut to the chase. The island we're going to take over has a scorpion infestation. We need as many hands as possible. I'm a nice guy and Hannibal is a nice guy. We both will let you into our crew as long as you help us with the scorpions. It's a win for you. You and your crew gets to live and you all get to be a part of something," he paused for a minute, "Bigger then whatever you're doing,"
Sum smirked. As soon as he mentioned that he needed help with the scorpions he knew that the three of them could take this crew on. Now he just needed something witty to say. This is the best he could think of.
Your proposal is dumber then nudie mags in a waiting room,
"What?"
Sum grabbed his hammer and smashed all of the fodder's knees faster then they could react. Much much faster. There were four fodder on the floor around him. He picked one and smashed his hammer so hard on his head it exploded. The other three pissed themselves they were so afraid and ran off back onto their own ship.
The leader of the bunch attempted to punch Sum but the attack was just dodged and he was met with an attack from Sum that sent him flying backwards.
Meanwhile Mufasa transformed into a full lion and began to claw and bite the hell out of the sever guys around him. He was shot twice. He just ignored the pain for the moment and paid back the ones who shot at him quadruple. Mufasa didn't leave any survivors.
At the same time Randy got into the action.
*Speed!* He ducked under all of the guns using his speed chakra. Two of the dumb idiots shot themselves after Randy did his move. After he assumed a stance his dad taught him that too him years to perfect, *Heaven's Judgment,* Randy's arms became basaltic, they were punching faster then a machine gun could fire. It left no survivors.
The leader of the Spartan Pirates ran back to his ship and retreated.
Pursue them!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 28, 2009)

*The Shichibukai meeting...*
Annie faintly smiles as she hears the chaos man's words followed by Grimm's. She had initially figured that Fluck would rather enjoy feeding off the chaos that would ensue from a conflict with Tatsu. 

As for Grimm well she could never quite figure him out for the life of her. It's like one moment he's massacring entire islands for Oda knows what cause, and then the next moment he can sound like the most level headed dude in the world. 

She chuckles and winks at Fluck, "You know for a fella who's supposed to represent chaos you're a pretty reasonable guy!" She slaps her right hand on the table, "I pretty much agree with him." 

The gunslinger also tips her cowboy hat towards Grimm. As far as she's concerned she still owes him for that favor he did for her back when she first encountered him on Kordos Island. 

*Spoiler*: __ 





StrawHat4Life said:


> Annie nods at Marcks but she thinks about Grim's words, _"I hope you enjoy your deepest fantasy."_
> 
> She looks at Marcks and smiles, "Sorry fella but you're gonna have to be the hero today." and she hands him a black cartridge from her revolver.
> 
> ...






Meanwhile Tengu continues to snore. A tiny sleep bubble slowly expands and contracts from his right nostril. Suddenly he rouses from his sleep and turns his head around every which way. 

"Have we welcomed Darver yet?" he asks out loud.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 28, 2009)

*Aboard the Swift Justice...*

"What I think of Kaito?"Kid repeated."I don't know, I'm not really into guys but I guess he has a certain boyish charm to him."He then added, while managing to maintain his serious facial expression."I'm pretty sure he isn't seeing someone, if that was what you wanted to know."

Bobby plopped down on his bed and brought his palm to his face. He knew that he was better off dealing with a more stand-up guy like Kenneth but a shred of pity for the rose boy here made him choose differently. 

"A'ight, I get it. You wanna play dumb go ahead and play dumb. Just hear me out... I know you ain't take that lab's missing equipment. Problem is everybody else here knows that when it comes to matta's of honesty you bout' as straight as Jojo LooseBooty."

Fame hoped he had got the man's attention. He spoke on in a more serious tone once more. 

"Now I ain't got no proof and mama ain't raise no snitch so I ain't accusin' no one of nothin'... just thought you'd like to know that I saw our boy Kaito eyein' that piece of equipment reeeall hard before it went missing."

The truth was that being a tattle-tale and lack of proof wasn't the only thing preventing Bobby from fingering Kaito as the thief. He knew it would break the commander's heart and didn't want to work up Tyson if he didn't have to... 

"Like I said, I don't think you took anything... shame there ain't no way you can prove that you didn't though." 

And with that Fame hit a button on a large Den Den Mushi on his bed stand and the snail immediately began to bebop a hard beat. The pimped-out marine then took off his chain (which crashed down on the stand like a dumb-bell.) and laid on his bed with his hoodie covering his closed eyes. Kid could say something if he wanted to but Bobby's part of the talk was done. 

There was another reason why Bobby decided to talk to Kid over any other squad-mate. Kaito seemed to dislike Kid almost as much as he disliked Bobby... though Bobby wasn't 100% sure why. He had no beef with Kaito... and, honestly, disliking The Pimped-out Lieutenant?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 28, 2009)

*The New World...*
An armada of 24 ships, each one massive in size, sails towards a lone ship in the distance. It is the personal vessel of the Yonkou Marc Gomes and his crew. 

At the head of the armada is a horrifying ship that dwarfs the others in both size and ferocity, _The Jade Oblivion_. It's twelve menacing Hydra heads at the prow begin to wriggle back and forth and blow black smoke from their nostrils. Their eyes glow a bright blood red, a mechanical trick meant to strike fear into the hearts of all who see it. 

Yajuu stands atop the center Hydra head in his godly robes with an arrogant smirk on his face. A glittering jade colored coat made of Dragon scales sits over his shoulders, making him glimmer under the sun like an emerald. He also holds a giant emerald encrusted Bisento blade in his right hand, with the blade facing upwards towards the sky. 

The armada forms a half circle around the ship of the Black Sword crew with _The Jade Oblivion_ looming directly over their ship. Yajuu steps to the edge of the Hydra Head and holds his bisento blade high over his head, then speaks in a voice loud enough to be heard for almost a mile in every direction, a deep and thrumming sound that is all encompassing...

"ARE YOU RUNNING FROM GOD'S LAND, MARC GOMES?"  he asks in his almost demonic voice. "YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT ONE DOES NOT LEAVE THIS REALM WITHOUT FIRST BEING JUDGED BY YAJUU THE GOD INCARNATE OF THIS WORLD!!" 

"HOWEVER EVEN FOR ALL YOUR TRANSGRESSIONS YOU CAN STILL BE FORGIVEN!" Yajuu adds, "ALL THAT I ASK IS THAT YOU BOW BEFORE ME AND OFFER ME THE TRIBUTE THAT IS MY DUE!" He focuses on Tetra who stands next to Marc and licks his lips with a blood red forked tongue. 

"GIVE TO ME THAT WHICH YOU HOLD MOST DEAR IN THE WORLD AND I SHALL FORGIVE YOUR SINS MY CHILD!!"  he commands and then points his Bisento at Tetra. 

Each ship in Yajuu's armada begins aiming their cannons at Marc's vessel, and Yajuu's 7 Divine Angels, his elite servants, prepare themselves for the glorious slaughter that is to come. 

Meanwhile on Marc's ship, Hawthorne sighs in disbelief as he stares at the gigantic armada that they are faced with. "What a troublesome man," he mutters under his breath.   

His left cybernetic eye begins to glow a bright red as it charges up, "I am behind you no matter what Marc!" he says proudly while sneaking a glance at Tetra's half finished cup of tea.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 29, 2009)

*Aboard TFAJ*

Prince now sits at the table with Arkins and another kid, some new transfer whose name he doesn't know.

"So." He said. "Arkins. New guy. Our job is simple. We have to retake and protect Oasis island from a band of freedom fighters. Here's how it's gonna go down. I'm gonna cloak the ship until we get close enough to the island for our snipers. Cannons are not an option, what that island holds is too valuable to destroy. After a few volleys, I'll lead the force straight at the island, on the North side. You two will break off with your squads halfway through and circle around, Arkins to the east, Rookie to the west. Hopefully I'll be diverting their attention to the North, so there shouldn't be too much resistance. Whoever breaks through fist, help the other guy, and then pincer the Northern defensive front. Any questions?"

"Yeaaaa, are you really the boss around here? Absolute Justice sounds a lot scarier in theory..." Street says leaning back in his chair, looking at the ceiling bored, "Oh I'm Ensign Jake Street, I suppose this ship isn't run well enough for you to actually realize when your getting new recruits," he continues to mouth off.

"Oh, and I'm getting my own squad?" he sighs in relief, _"Nice, I won't have to do shit..."_ he thinks to himself. He had spaced out for a portion of the briefing but he managed to get two things, "Squad, West, got it, so lets get going already," he said stretching his arms and then leaning forward, causing his chair to return to it's for legs.

*With the Jolly Rodgers*

James lands on the ship and shealths his five blades. He rubs his chin, "Jeez, you like to hit people with the hilt than the actual blade itself!" he nods towards Joseph, "Right Captain, he's pretty interestin', I'd hate to kill him before we got to find out some info on this guy."

*With the Crimson Fist Pirates...*

They had been carried off into the town and had been placed down in front of the mayor, as well as the rest of the crowd. The mayor pulls out a bag of beli, "Thank you all! You have freed us from that creature's wrath and here is your reward!"

Derrick steps forward, with his arms crossed, "Well...we do appreciate it but," he smirks, "Jasmine," he signals, and the woman quickly takes out her gun from her "hiding place" and points it straight at the mayor.

"Wh-what is the meaning of this!" Derrick grins, "We're pirates, this is how things go. Jace, now's the time to tie them up," he says tossing the martial artist some rope and he starts to go to work, with a large grin on his face.

"This is an outrage!" the Mayor shouts as he gets tied up, "Tieing up town members seems to be our thing," Jace says as he finishes and moves onto the next one, "Well we didn't actually die them up last time," Jasmine says waving around her pistol.

"Sssh, you're ruining my street cred...How am I supposed to be taken seriously as a Pirate Captain around here!" Derrick simply rolls his eyes, "I'm the captain...GET OVER IT!" he screams at him.

"Tieing people up isn't all that original though..." he spots a bucket of paint next to a half painted house, "Hm..." he picks up the bucket and drops it in front of him. He leans down, and slides his fist into it. He pulls it out, thought now covered in red paint.

He walks up to the mayor, pulls back his fist, "Wa-wait! No!" he then thrusts his paint covered fist right into his forehead, leaving a red fist mark, "There!"

The mayor's eyes have rolled into the back of his head and he collapses, "What are you all doing!" Albert shouts confused, "We earned that money! This is more than unneccessary!" 

"That's the last one, I'm gettin' pretty good at this," Jace says, admiring his work, "This is insane!"

"Want me to get him too..." he says with a devilish look on his face, cracking the remaining rope like a whip, "Well it depends..." Derrick approaches him, Albert nervously gets ready for a fight, "Do you want to join my crew?" 

Albert's eyes shoot wide open, "Join...your crew?" he begins to consider it, when he feels something wrap around his feet, "What the hell!" Jace has already began tieing up his feet, "Well you see your joining us either way, I just wanted to get your take on it," Derrick said, completely serious.

"Y-your all crazy," Albert says with a classic "they're insane" look on his face, "But if you put it that way...I guess I'll join willingly instead of as a captive," he says with a look of acceptance.

Jasmine pushes Jace out of the way and grabs hold of the rope that is around his feet. She gives it a tug and Albert falls to the ground. She then starts dragging him along towards the ship, her shopping bags in her other hand, "Well Free Slave you can get started by hanging up my new clothes." 

"I-I thought I wasn't joining as a captive!" he shouts confused as he is dragged along. Jace and Derrick soon follow with the acquired supplies from the island, "That's three, Pirate King eat your heart out!" Derrick shouts into the heavens proudly.

*Aboard the Swift Justice...*

Kaito sits in his room, several tools in hands and a mass of machinery on the table in front of him. He turns one more time to make sure his door is locked and then continued to his work.

"As foolish as they are...I can't leave any loose ends...I'll have to be perfect," he then continues to work, as he will be working throughout the night.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 29, 2009)

_Paegun vs. Yu Bo & Other Bandits_

Paegun eyed the bandits and clenched 'Kronus' a little tighter in his hands, "Hmph.  Any chance of you bastards just knocking yourselves out?"

The bandits was their weapons and cautiously moved closer towards Paegun, "Thought so."

Paegun held up the kama in front of his face with his uninjured arm and rushed towards the bandits in front of him, "Come on!"

Paegun's kama pierced a bandit's body and he took it out only to slash another bandit, _'Damn.  Wish my arm wasn't like this....'_

A few bandits behind Paegun tried to slash at his back but he struck them with the staff in his injured left arm.  The bandits began to close in on Paegun and circled around him, 'I count at least 15.  This sucks.'

Paegun switched hands with the weapons in his hands and began to attack the bandits with his staff.  He held the staff behind his back, holding it with his left elbow and his right hand, with the kama still in his left hand.  Paegun swung around in a circle striking a few more bandits and creating a good distance between them and himself.  Paegun stopped the attack and quickly switched around the weapons in his hands.  Next Paegun threw the kama into a bandit's body, ran to pick it up from the bandit's corpse and began to attack the group of bandits again.  Slowly but surely the bandits numbers lessened to 5, including Yu Bo.

Yu Bo approached a partly fatigued Paegun and clapped his hands, "Nice work.  You eliminated most of our forces.  I'll fight you now."

A bandit stepped up towards Yu Bo and began to speak, "We can take him, you don't need to concern yours-"

The bandit fell to the ground with blood spewing from his back.  Yu Bo smiled at the rest of the bandits and they backed off, "I'll be the ONLY man that gets to fight this guy, do you understand me?!"

The rest of the bandits nodded, put down their weapons and just focused on Yu Bo and Paegun.  Yu Bo clenched his chakram and threw one at Paegun, "Oh shit."


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2009)

_Mariejois_

Rek smirked. Of all the people to start making sense, it had to be the nihilistic dream reaper. "An excellent point, Sir Dracoski. It is indeed true that Tatsu poses no threat to the World Government, and is in fact doing us all a favor with his anti-slavery crusades. The problem is what would happen once he's done with the slavers." Rek begins walking around the room, like a  novel detective about to reveal who killed Mr. Williams. 

"Think about it. Who looked the other way when thousands were being sold off in Saboady? The Tenryuubito. Who rules the world? The Tenryuubito. As a matter of fact the reason he left the Shichibukai was because we weren't doing enough, or at least he said we didn't." Rek stops at the other end of the room to view the Shichibukai. 

All of them save for Darver and Tengu were tense. Everyone was split on what should be done with Tatsu. "I propose a compromise. Admiral Jinzou and Annie the Kid, along with a select world government officer will meet with Yonkou Tatsu for a diplomatic meeting. All we want is assurance that he would not attack our interests, and I believe his former comrades would be perfect for the job. Anyone else who wants to tag along may do so, but do not expect us to babysit." Rek gave everyone in the room one of his trademark "I'm-right-and-you-know-it" look, the one that made everyone think he was a bit of a jerk. 

"I'll leave the final deliberations to the rest of you. Jun and I will be having our afternoon tea by the seashore now." Rek and Jun paced out of the room, leaving the Shichibukai and the Marine high command to decide. 

"What do you make of your cousin's gambit, Rek?" Jun asked, now that they were both out of the room.

"To be honest I do not see it, my dear Jun. Oressa ordering a stike against Tatsu is completely irrational. " Rek said, looking completely confused. "Whatever it is she wants, I can assure you it can't be good."

"You still think Oressa is planning something sinister, despite the fact that all she has done in recent years is for the betterment of the people? " Jun questioned. 

"My dear Jun, the generation of Du Mortises I and my cousin came from were trained to become ruthless, scheming killers trained to be able to kill their own flesh and blood at a hearbeat, and we have. Nothing is certain when it comes to us." 

_Hangman's Red _

Nile was in the empty room, which was now barricaded with the dried-up corpses of dead pirates. It was completely useless against the ants, but it helped Nile get his mind off being killed. He was ready to drain the flash cannon's power the moment any of the ants manage to get into the room, and even then it wasn't likely that he'll get out of the base alive.

He lied behind the corpses, perfectly still for several minutes, until a pair of marines with a lion ant behind them began to near the final room.

"Time to ready my final trap." Nile said, and pulled down a wooden lever on a console right next to him.

The spiked chamber where Nile got the corpses began to vibrate, until the walls began to unhinge themselves and move. By the times the marines realized what was happening, they were crushed, the lion ants' bulk preventing them from running out of the chamber. The sound of giant invertebrate shell and flesh squishing could be heard outside.

Nile looked on stoically as the walls moved back to their orginal positions, crushed giant ant and marine collapsing to the floor or staying in the spikes.

"Looks like I have no options left." He thought. Nile could probably use the spike chamber 2 or 3 more times before the marines' higher-ups went in and finished him off themselves, and he had no other option left.

He viewed the chamber again, and noticed something peculiar about the ant's shell. "Except of course for that...


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 29, 2009)

~ With Victor ~ 

"My my, Victor, It's been ten years since I’ve seen you last. I hadn't been here when you became a Shikibukai, I'm sorry I never got you a present." With that, Grimm tossed a small painted dagger at the painter. "A present I hope you like." Grimm said as the blade slid across the table. As it reaches Victor He stops playing with his cards. As he lays them on the table he grabs up the dagger as it almost slides off the table.  “And I didn’t get you anything.” Victor replies as he pulls the blade up for a closer look. A twinkle can almost be seen in the swirling mass that is Victor’s eyes.  “The Dagger of San Faldo, a rare piece indeed, stop by the Dark Nation after the meeting. I may have something of interest to you as well.” Victor adds as he slides the dagger into his inner pocket. As he reached for his cards again the meeting officially started.

Seems that Darver wasn’t the only reason for the Shikibukai to be called to the supposed Holy Land.  Jun conveys as she announces that the need to decided what to do with the former Shikibukai Tatsu, calling him a wild card. Victor just lightly chuckled at the thought _ What is all the fuss about_ he thinks as the some of the Shikibukai discuss the best course of action. Victor had no real beef with Tatsu so he really didn’t care or wished to voice his opinion, that is until Grimm jumped in on the subject. Victor’s eyes flashed with a bit of interest as he pulled his gaze from the deck of cards in his hands. He still didn’t feel like showing his hand on the matter yet as he was watching other events unfold elsewhere. It wasn’t until Jun and Rek left the meeting that Victor finally decided to open his mouth as the events that he was watching though  his paint had reached a climax.  “I see we have covered many aspects here on what to do with the Dragon Emperor.” Victor says after he clears his throat.

 “I have no interest in a fools errand to chase after a man who walks the line between hero and criminal. Laws are just guidelines that  Government puts in place just so they can bend them to their likening later on.” Victor says as he takes his glance from the cards in his left hand.  “We the Shikibukai are a prime example of this sloppy adherence or bending of the rules.” Victor adds mostly in response to Ilyana’s little rant on following the laws in placed by the Government.  “We are Pirates after all.” he adds in as he looks back down at his cards. Concentrating back on his paint with the Black Sword he wanted to see what Marc did in response to Yajuu’s demand of his wife.   

~ With Ivy ~ 

Ivy walks down the dusty street with a whistle. Being paid was one of the best feelings in the world especially since she can fill her belly now. Eyeing the many different signs as she walked down the street she finally sees a restaurant. A large grin spreads across her features as she strolls up to the door. Upon opening said doors a man in a ‘monkey’ suit wearing a pencil mustache greets her. “May I seat you Miss?” he says politely as he holds out his left arm with a bow. Ivy’s eyes the towel hanging from the arm as she merely nods yes in response to his question. _ “How’d a dump of a town like this get such a fancy restaurant_ she thinks as she is lead to a open table. “Would you like a drink while you order?” the man ask as he hands Ivy the menu.  “What ya got?” she ask as she unfolds the menu. “Fine wine, hard whiskey, assorted pops, tea and water Miss.” he replies.  “Water please.” she replies not looking from the menu. With a bow the man walks off. 

A few minutes later the waiter walks back and places the glass of water on the table. “May I take your order?” He ask. Ivy cuts a glance to him looking over the menu.  “Can you bring me a whole cow, I’ll cut off what I want.” she said with a chuckle. The waiter, missing the joke, just looks blankly at her. The smile slips off Ivy’s face as she looks at the man.  “Stick in the mud.” she mumbles as she looks back to the menu.   “I’ll take the twenty-four once T-Bone stake, blood rare. The twenty once rib-eye steak, blood rare. The twenty-two ounce Sirloin steak, blood rare. Two orders of Cube Steak. The twenty-three once New Mariejois Strips, blood rare. A Chuck Steak, blood rare. Two sides of fries, two side of potatoes and a order of the House Special Soup of the day!” Ivy replies as she folds the menu and sets it back on the table. The waiter looks around as he finished writing the order down. “Are you expecting other guest?” the man ask as sweat began to form on his brow.  “What? No, no that is all for me.” she replies as she locks her fingers together and sets her hands on the table. “Very well miss.” the waiter says as he shakes his head. What he couldn’t have known is that Ivy’s appetite is an unfortunate side effect of her Devil Fruit


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 29, 2009)

Shin VS Capo

The battle between the two had started, both weren't fighting the person they really wanted it. For Shin it would have to do, besides if Don was a Vice-Admiral he would need a lot more training and what would be more perfect than the same genes but then at Lieutenant level.

Capo though wasn't aware he wasn't fighting the Shin Yagami that had damaged his family in the past, hell they didn't even look alike.Especially not now but Cape didn't bother to look past the name, Shin Yagami had surfaced once again and finally Cape would have the chance to avenge the Kong name.

While Shin generally prefered to use multiple blades he decided against it, at least for the moment, the raw strength behind that heavy claymore was a serious threat. That much was obvious, after all he just bulldozered him like a block from where Shin had started.

He couldn't help but be worried about Kwannon, she was left to face a large crowd of enemies herself and who knew how many more higher ranked marines had arrived at that point. He would have to end this as fast as possible. The prince gripped his katana tightly and rushed towards Capo with a zig zag pattern, when the claymore was swung at Shin he managed to duck under the blade and performed a thrust with the blade aimed at Capo's abdomen, the marine wouldn't fall to Shin's blade so easily though and managed to deflect the blade away enough to prevent serious damage with a kick to the flat of the blade.

Instead the blade only nicked his side.Kong countered with another swing with his Claymore that sent Shin flying a couple of feet back, even though he managed to block the strike perfectly with his katana.

"Guess it's time to become a bit more flashy."

With Kwannon

She was starting to have some trouble, there were simply too many.For each opponent she struck down two more were ready to take it's place.Things got harder when this weird hairy marine (Without the chaos she would've realized this was a Zoan in hybrid form) managed to land a hard blow on her.

When an soldier, fully armored in this gladiator like armor and carrying a shield and trident, was about to land a potentially fatal blow on her unknown figures appeared and intervened.The Gladiator was struck by this red lance while the Zoan was struck by what could only be described as an winged demon.

"I take it this is this Kwannon girl those villagers talked about."Val said.She had arrived at the rendezvous with her new followers and met up with Marshall and his followers and were informed of the situation by the Xingese.While they had left the Makanese bow(Wo)men and the cult members with the Xingese she, Marshall, Dio and Chey had come to give Kwannon and Shin assitance.

"We're allies of Shin, don't worry."She informed Kwannon."Cheyenne, help her with these guys, me and Marshall will take care of these two higher ranked guys."

Marshall, in hybrid form, prepared to take on the Zoan marine.

*Introducing Petty Officer Jac Kass, Donkey Zoan user.*

While Val would take on *Sergeant Maxie Minimus of the Firebrick's Republic army.*


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2009)

Lal sits in a restaurant, munching contentedly on her food. The food is decent, but in her opinion, the place is trying too hard to look fancy and established. Her visor is propped up on her forehead, and she's not bothering to hide the two pistols at her hip. Some of the waiters are looking at her nervously, but it isn't her intention to start any trouble, just to ward off potential troublemakers.

“I’ll take the twenty-four once T-Bone stake, blood rare. The twenty once rib-eye steak, blood rare. The twenty-two ounce Sirloin steak, blood rare. Two orders of Cube Steak. The twenty-three once New Mariejois Strips, blood rare. A Chuck Steak, blood rare. Two sides of fries, two side of potatoes and a order of the House Special Soup of the day!”

Lal glances up at the person who had decided to order enough food to feed an army. Surprisingly, it wasn't a giant, or even a large person. It was a girl, who couldn't have been more than 3 or 4 years older than Lal herself. She wore an eyepatch over one eye and several earrings. A heart tattoo behind one ear, clearly visible, since her hair was pulled out of the way. She was also surprisingly slender. "Well that's something you don't see every day," She muttered softly to herself, taking a long drink of cola. The girl must work hard nearly every day if she was able to keep a figure like that. _She could be a pirate_ Lal thought. With attire like that it certainly fit, and it would explain how she stayed so in shape. Lal grinned slightly. All she had to do was follow the girl back to her ship. She could plan the rest out from there.

*Task Force Absolute Justice*

"Yes, I am the leader of this ship." Prince said dryly. "And yes, Absolute Justice is very scary. Which is why we don't practice it here." He shot a glance at Arkins. "Do we Arkins?"

He sighed and sat himself cross legged on his chair. "Alright, now I need you guys to shut up. It's really, really hard cloaking something this big, and I need to concentrate." He closed his eyes and slowed his breathing, focusing on every detail of the ship. The cannons, the command center, the house size lettering displaying the identity of the ship for all to see. And then, he focused on hiding them all from view.

From the outside, the ship began to disappear. Random patches of blankness popped up seemingly at random and grew slowly, stretching out and connecting until nothing could be seen. The *Dark Justice IV* prowled, slowlly invisibly, towards it's goal.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 29, 2009)

*Shichibukai Meeting...*
Annie shrugs dismissively at Rek's proposal that a diplomatic mission be conducted to negotiate with Tatsu, "I'm cool with that fella, I was going to meet him anyway." 

"It'll be just like a family reunion eh Alph?" she asks the android Admiral.

Across the table Tengu rubs his chin in thought as he hears Rek's proposal, "Tatsu? I always liked Tatsu myself...so I'd hate to have to fight him." 

Truth is Tengu doesn't really dislike anyone per say and he can usually find at least one thing to respect about someone, even an enemy. Tengu remembers fondly the first time he encountered Mihawk and how the man had likened him to a pitiful and lonely puppy dog who wanted to be liked by everyone. Mihawk said it would get him killed one day, thankfully that prediction hasn't come to fruition.  

Tengu looks over at Betty with a raised eyebrow, "Hmm...Betty what's the name of that swordsman on Tatsu's crew? I don't think I've met him yet," he asks her. 

"Hold on one sec," she tells him. Betty reaches into the nape of her cleavage and pulls out a tiny black book. It lists the names of all sword wielders with bounties over 100 Million, most of the names are crossed out of course. She flips through the pages rapidly until finding the person Tengu is looking for, "Kodachi Konjo is his name," she says. 

Tengu nods, "Yeah that's the guy. I would like to meet him," he responds. Betty takes out a pen and circles Kodachi's name in bright red ink. 

Tengu rises from his chair and faces the wall right behind him thinking he's facing the Marine contingent at the table, "I would like to join this mission on my honor as a Shichibukai!" he says in a grand voice. 

"The other way!" Betty shouts at him.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 29, 2009)

*With The Yonkou*

"They are going to surround us" Simo warns as Yajuu's fleet draws closer. Marc opens his eyes and glances over at Simo, "there better be something you want to add to that statement" Marc says. Dreyri begins to laugh uncontrollably, whether he found Marc's comment funny or he has just gone into another of his blood lusted fits of insanity is anyone's guess. "Akawana" Marc says flatly, "protect the ship." "Keep Yajuu's fire and some of the stronger division captains away from my shield and you have youself a deal handsome" Akawana says with a wink.

"Circle up" Marc says as Yajuu begins to launch another one of his insane rants. Marc grimaces slightly at Yajuu's desire for Tetra but manages to conceal it from the crew. As Yajuu rambles on Marc finds himself rolling his eyes involuntarily. "Burbujas oscuras" Marc says somberly as he slams his hands on the ship's deck. The ship begins to submerge to the safety of the ocean as Akawana's shield begins to go up. "Prepare for launch" Marc tells the crew.

Cloud and Storm yip excitedly as a smile splits Fire's face. "Dibs on one of the stronger ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" Dreyri says darkly as he hefts Moongarm over his shoulder. *"Don't underestimate them"* Smirnov warns, *"we aren't the only Yonkou after all."* "Wesley for fuck's sake pay attention" Marc says in annoyance as the Shipwright gazes at Yajuu's ship taking notes. Simo drops his hood and what appears to be his disemboweled head appears next to Fire. The Black swords minus Akawana circle their captain as he looks at Yajuu in disgust.

"Atm?sfera del infinito" Marc says his hair fluttering upwards in the zero gravity sphere. With a precision that can only come after years of being together. The Black Swords Launch themselves simultaneously from the deck of their all but sunken ship and branch out to the ships surrounding them. Marc lands delicately on Yajuu's flagship and the two Yonkou stare each other down intently. Screams and various other battle sounds can be heard from the other ships as the other 7 Black Swords begin engaging the enemy ships.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 29, 2009)

*With the Jolly Rodgers*

James lands on the ship and shealths his five blades. He rubs his chin, "Jeez, you like to hit people with the hilt than the actual blade itself!" he nods towards Joseph, "Right Captain, he's pretty interestin', I'd hate to kill him before we got to find out some info on this guy."

Joseph nods. "We just stopped in this port for supplies, but with the fight you put up to protect, i think we'll honor you by taking out leave." Joseph comments. "I gotta admit, That guy fights admirably." Kama nods. "But ninja's are still better." He folds his arms and nods. "Yeah, keep tellin yourself that ninja boy." Joseph smirked. 

"Hmm..." A voice calls out. "It seems i have stumbled onto something of interest." The Jolly Rodgers looked over to a boat much larger then theirs sitting at the dock. "Whoa... how'd we miss that..." Joseph blinked. "Silent as the wind." Kama noted. "I am Aigon, Pleasure to meet you." the man wore a white suit, long black hair tied back and an odd mask with a butterly wing painted on one side.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 29, 2009)

*Mariejois...*
Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens hurriedly enters the chamber where the Shichibukai have just finished their meeting. She walks towards Fleet Admiral Meiji and salutes him before handing him a private coded message from the frontier brigades in the New World. 

Emergency Dispatch - Yajuu has engaged Marc Gomes in full pitched battle just outside of Yajuu's territory. Should we intervene?  

"We already have a wild card in play by the way?" she tells Meiji in a low voice. 

*The New World...*
As the Black Swords dare to attack, all 24 ships in Yajuu's fleet let loose with a thunderous volley of cannon fire, all concentrated on their lone ship protected by one of Marc's crewmates. Each side of the fleet closes in on the Black Sword vessel like a pincer, closing in and surrounding her. Dozens upon dozens of cannonballs fly through the air and darken the sky over The Black Sword as they fall downwards like guided missiles. 
*
"KEEP ON FIRING AND DON'T STOP!!!!"* yells one of Yajuu's commanders into a den den mushi. *"THAT BITCH WON'T HOLD OUT FOREVER!!!" *

Meanwhile, Yajuu and Marc stand face to face, atop the center Hydra head of _The Jade Oblivion_. Yajuu shrugs his shoulders and his dragon scale encrusted coat falls to the floor. He takes one step towards Marc with an eternal sneer on his face. 

"All I wanted was the girl..." he tells Marc before taking yet another step forward. 

"I am going to enjoy feasting on the entrails of your whore..." he reaches his memory for her name, "Tetra is it? I think I will keep you alive as I crack open her bones and savor that delicious marrow within her!!"  

Suddenly Yajuu's head explodes in a mass of flesh and blood. Out of his headless stump grows over two dozen writhing snakelike creatures, and then countless more follow. Within a second over fifty gigantic Hydra heads writhe over Marc like a cloud of swirling scales. Toxic clouds of green poison mist flow out of each Hydra heads mouth. Somehow, Yajuu's body from the neck down remains in its human state like some horrible monstrosity.  

"COME TO ME MARC GOMES. TEST YOUR WILL AGAINST GOD!!" all the Hydra heads growl at the same time, as one being.

On one of the nearby ships, Hawthorne engages the enemy. He stays close to Tetra, supporting her and watching her back. Hawthorne puts up just enough resistance to make it seem believable and yet not enough where he risks undue harm to himself. All the while he fingers a remote in his coat pocket connected to a small device in his lab aboard _The Black Sword_. 
_
Hawthornes lab..._
A black box filled with high yield explosives slowly counts down to zero.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 29, 2009)

*With the Jolly Rodgers* 

"Hmm..." A voice calls out. "It seems i have stumbled onto something of interest." The Jolly Rodgers looked over to a boat much larger then theirs sitting at the dock. "Whoa... how'd we miss that..." Joseph blinked. "Silent as the wind." Kama noted. "I am Aigon, Pleasure to meet you." the man wore a white suit, long black hair tied back and an odd mask with a butterly wing painted on one side.

James just looked at him blankly, "Wut..." he said plainly. He turns to Bolt who has been lying on the deck, asleep, the entire time, "Wake up!" Belle says stepping on top of him, "Ghah!" he rubs his eyes, "Did the monkey get skinned yet?"

James partially draws one of his blades with an angry look on his face, "Not on the ship!" Bryan says, oustetching his arm hoping they'll stop, "Is anyone going to pay attention to our guest here?" Hana asks, "Oh yea, so what exactly do you want?" the captain asks.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 29, 2009)

_*Aboard the Golden Future*_

 “Is it that apparent?!” William replies sarcastically as he turns his attention back to his newly acquired tattoo.  “I wonder what gives Amerigo... 

As William spoke on Bilbor gnawed viciously at the seastone shackles about his wrists, jamming a gnarled black tooth into the keyhole like it was a screwdriver. The fact that all awaited below him was certain death didn't seem so important.

 “You’ve been around a long time old man.” William says as he works toward Bilbor. 

The old man pulled away from his work with his gums bloody from troubling his damaged teeth for too long. He spit into the sea and smiled wryly. 


"Aye, I have...." 

“I’ve only heard rumors, tell me what do you know of The Shichibukai Victor Draconis?”

"Hehehehe... Ya fancy the tales of an old man, do ya? Aye, yeesss.... I knew you er' one of the good ones, lad. Very respectful, very respectful..." 

After that Bilbor went right on gnawing at this chains until William grew tired of waiting and continued his work. When Bilbor spoke again it startled him. 

"YES I know a little about the demon... never met him but the sound of his roars reach far indeed... heard his name alot in The Cell when the dogs had me.... That fine man once made himself a huge coffin filled with the bones of holy men, he did. Can't say for sure if he is the toughest of the Shichibukai, no, can't say anything for sure among that gaggle of sick hens.. but that man is probably the most "creative". There's art in his blood... and blood in his art. Literally. BWAHAHAHAHA!!!" 

He roared with sudden laughter before settling into startling seriousness. 

"I like you, lad... so I'll be straight with ye. I'm gonna eat ya alive when I get outta here. I'm gonna strip the skin from your bones and running won't change that, no lad, it won't but it will give you a few months to enjoy life. Run. Get off this ship, lad... Because either I'm gonna kill these landlubbers or the cruelty of the sea will... *HAHAHAHA!!!* It was nice talkin' to ya, lad! 

---------------------

*Cocoa the Resort Island...*

The Golden Future prepares to make port at the Resort Island known as Cocoa. It's a popular vacation spot for the rich and bored that was largely uncharted to maintain exclusivity. It was all beaches, hotels and cocktails. Marine presence was minimal. Still, Amerigo didn't want any legal trouble while Becky was still missing. They would have to come to the island as civilians and ordinary marines.

"Hide the ship's colors, take Bilbor off of the bow and keep him chained face down on the deck. Watch your fingers. He's a biter." 

The fodder went about taking down the pirate flags and setting Bilbor up as commanded. Amerigo, William and a few other marines go into town to replenish their food supply as well as pick up some other random essentials. They leave the Golden Future in the care of the ex-marines and pirates. 

As the group walks through the sunny little resort town Amerigo kept his harsh eyes on the Shipwright. A few of the snooty resorters began to turn green and vomit when they got a whiff of the First Mate's stench. 

"What is that smell?!?!?"
"Good Lord, its smells like gerbil balls dipped in butt juice!" 
"OH MAN, its like a dead farm animal wrapped in fried bologna!" 
*"My nostrils! THEY BURRN!!!"*

This only made him send more intent the Shipwright's way. 

They eventually reached a food market.

"Watch the door."

He spoke to William before walking in with the fodder.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 29, 2009)

James just looked at him blankly, "Wut..." he said plainly. He turns to Bolt who has been lying on the deck, asleep, the entire time, "Wake up!" Belle says stepping on top of him, "Ghah!" he rubs his eyes, "Did the monkey get skinned yet?"

James partially draws one of his blades with an angry look on his face, "Not on the ship!" Bryan says, oustetching his arm hoping they'll stop, "Is anyone going to pay attention to our guest here?" Hana asks, "Oh yea, so what exactly do you want?" the captain asks.

Aigon stood up and looked at the crews and the samurai. "I am searching for a crew, one of strong will and drive." Aigon comments. "I would like those two swordsman and your captain to join my ranks." He holds out his hand and says nothing further on the subject. "Yeah, Here's my response..." Joseph coughs. "CANNON EXPEL!" 

The cannonball bursts towards Aigon at full speed, The butterfly man seems to vanish however, causing the ball to fly over the dock and explode in the sea. "Where the hell did he go?" Joseph looked around. "Impressive." Aigon popped out from behind a barrel. "I would like your company even more now." He raised his fist and smashed it into his palms, both of them igniting in flame and slowly dying out. "Please, fight with your full spirit."


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2009)

*Cocoa Island...*

Madoka lay nearly horizontal on a hammock, a large floppy straw hat covering her eyes. Her purple hair is strewn carelessly along the hammock, and she wears a blue bikini that shows more than it covers. About half a dozen young aides stand around her, hoping for some excise to talk to her. They're all male. Madoka doesn't seem to mind, as it keeps her martini supply from dropping too low. She sports several new rings of all colers, and an expensive diamond necklace covers her neck, a beautiful sapphire inlaid in the center. If one's eyes strayed slightly to the left of this necklace, they would notice, a long, winding tattoo of a vine that looped around her neck and disappeared under the bikini top, snaking down to under the bottom and winding itself around her leg before coming at a rest near her left ankle.

The whole effect made it quite...distracting

"MIDGETS!" Someone roared in the distance. "WHAT ARE YOU ALL DOING STANDING AROUND? A NEW SHIPS ARRIVED!" A very old, round man with glasses and a shaved head runs towards Madoka's hammock, waving his arms wildly. "DON'T JUST STAND THERE GAPING! GET OUT THERE! SHE'S A BIG ONE, EXPENSIVE LOOKING TO!"

"Expensive looking he says?" Madoka asked, smiling lazily up at the boys and stretching in a very catlike manner. Several of the boys are knocked unconscious by the force of their sudden nosebleeds. "Well, you heard the man, boys. Run along now. First one to help the owners of that ship gets to escort me to my room tonight." She grinned suggestively, and the boys couldn't get to William and Amerigo fast enough. "Well. Now that that's settled," She muttered to herself, "Back to buisness." She stood, yawning, and took a moment to steady herself. Fresh clothes lay on a line strung between two trees, and she quickly pulled the skirt and shirt on over her bathing suit. Discarding the hat, she slipped on a pair of large sunglasses and started towards the ship.

It wasn't difficult to find. It was simply the largest ship in the entire dock, which was saying something. It was definitely the most beautiful ship she had ever laid eyes on. "Well well well." She said to herself, admiring the craftsmanship. "You're mine now." She could hear voices coming from the inside, but it didn't bother her. She simply circled it until she found a relatively quiet area, and reached out a hand.

Her hand touched the wet wood, and Madoka closed her eyes in concentration. The wood began bending inwards, like a cloth might if it was stretched tight and someone began pushing at it. Madoka gritted her teeth and the boards began to pop apart as they stretched backwards, forming a medium sized hole. Grinning in triumph, she stepped into the bottom deck and fixed the hole, pushing the wood back into place. It would need repairs soon, but it should hold for a while. Madoka turned...

And was suddenly face to face with a man chained to a large wooden post.

Loosing her composure, Madoka let out a scream and tumbled to the ground. The man was shirtless, with a pupil-less right eye and no left one. His teeth were in various states of rot and he looked like a living corpse. Madoka felt the urge to vomit, but refrained, Against all odds, the man seemed...

alive.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2009)

*Mariejois...*
Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens hurriedly enters the chamber where the Shichibukai have just finished their meeting. She walks towards Fleet Admiral Meiji and salutes him before handing him a private coded message from the frontier brigades in the New World. 

Emergency Dispatch - Yajuu has engaged Marc Gomes in full pitched battle just outside of Yajuu's territory. Should we intervene?  

"We already have a wild card in play by the way?" she tells Meiji in a low voice. 

"Assemble a scout force to inspect the situation at hand Vice-Admiral." Meiji replied, also with a hushed tone. "Why yes, I didn't know you liked pickles too Vice-Admiral, let's talk about it outside!" Meiji says rather loudly as he pushed Clemens outside the room.

"Vice-Admiral, I wish for you to lead this scout team. Do not engage either of the two, do I make myself clear? This fight is between those two and not us. If you deem both Yonkou too weakened by their battle, you have my authority to lead all New World Marines in an attack against those two, but target Yajuu first." 

_Hangman's Red_

"What do you mean he reactivated the spiked torture chamber!?" Commodore Milburn screamed in disbelief. "Our engineers told me they were irreperable!" 

"Apparently they weren't." The agent said, smirking.

"SEND IN ALL THE ANTS!" Milburn yelled.

The marines in the pit complied, sending all the beasts into the tunnel. 

"Yes, this will do." Nile said to himself as he prepares his last trick. 

The marines were hesitant to pass into the spiked chamber, sending in the Lion Ants first. The beasts themselves were hesitant when they saw the crushed pieces of their fellow ants, but went in anyway. When the marines saw that the ants were not squashed, they went in as well.

Nile almost panicked when he saw the first of the ants get into the last room where he was. He fired his flash cannon, stunning the ant and causing it to fall onto the entrance. He pulled the lever once again, activating the trap and killing the other ants and marines. 

Nile put down the flash cannon and began to use his last resort. He ripped off the top part of the cannon, returning Ruben to his pocket. He attached several scalpels onto the cannon, and walked towards the stunned ant. "5 minutes." 

"Ms. Agent, though it pains me to ask, would you please see if my men are done with this criminal?" Milburn asked the agent. With Meiji's new policies losing marines under your command would give her numerous penalties, even forced retirement or imprisonment.

The agent sighed and unsheated her sword. "Next time make your interrogation rooms simpler." 

The W.G. agent jumped into the pit, where a couple of scared marines were fighting amongst themselves on whether to go in or not. 

"Idiots." She said to herself as she went inside. Bits of dead ant were scattered all over, but this did not bother her. She did wonder why there was a nest of straw in the intersection between the chamber with the spiked walls and the tunnel that lead from the pit. 

She moved cautiously upon reaching the spiked chamber, ignoring the dead corpses around her. When she reached the last room, all that she saw was a sleeping lion ant and a pool of blood next to it.

"The creature must've eaten him. HQ will not like this." 

Hours later the lion ant was taken out of the chamber and into its holding cell. The cell was then transported to the other side of the island, where a large den that housed the ants was. 

As the ant was lead into the den, a piece of its shell fell off. Nile jumped out and knocked out the guards. "Well that was fascinating. " He said as he brushed off the slime covering him. "Damn it, everything was going so well! If I ever find those two who ruined my career.... "


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 29, 2009)

*Somewhere...*
"You're all sick, filthy animals!" Becky whined as tears flowed from her eyes. She was quickly turning a fine red. She wiped her face for the 5th time. "Now here's how this is going to work... if you tell me where I am right now I will kill you both quickly! If you resist me I will keep you alive and when my men find me I'LL LET THEM HAVE THEIR WAY WITH YOU BOTH! YOU'RE PROBABLY USED TO IT, HARLOT, BUT THIS 'PISS TOSSER' HERE ISN'T! *NOW CHOOSE!"* 

Lucy looks at Becky with wide eyed disbelief for several seconds then she breaks out into a laugh so loud it makes her sides hurts."Aha...hehe...I'm sorry...HYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" Lucy tries to wipe the tears from her eyes as she composes herself. 

"Hey there shorty I think you're a little late for the  Halloween pageant!" Lucy tells her followed by another loud chuckle, while looking her up and down incredulously. The giant t-shirt that goes all the way past her knees, and the huge over sized boots that are like ten sizes too big, it all makes Becky's angry fit that much more funny. 

_How could anyone take this girl seriously?_ Lucy thinks. 

"You really should stick to shopping at the little girls section," Lucy tells her while strapping her black leather gunbelt around her waist and retrieving her katana which she brandishes with a flourish before sheathing behind her back, "Didn't your parents teach you not to take clothes from hobo's?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 29, 2009)

~ With Ivy ~ 

It had been a good forty-five minutes since the waiter had brought the last plate of food to this young woman. A column of sweat flowed down the  side of his face as Ivy literally tore into the food she had ordered. Amongst the smacks and belches the man was a sickly shade of green. Several times, as he spied the blood that oozed down the side of her face, he caught himself from vomiting.  “More water please!” Ivy said in a muffled voice as she tore another chunk of meat from the T-Bone. “At once M’am.” the waiter replies promptly as he starts to walk off. “Maybe the cow comment wasn’t a joke.” he mumbles as he heads to the kitchen. He take a little longer then usual so he could compose himself. But soon enough he returns and sets the glass of water on the table whilst taking the empty one away. As he gathered a plate or two that was empty Ivy grabs the glass and swallows about half of it in one gulp. Then as the man walked off she turned her attention to the soup. Not even testing it to see if it was hot, which it was, she turns the bowl up and drinks it down in a couple drinks. 

As the waiter returns Ivy tosses the empty dish to him as she grabs a handful of fries. Tearing into the she also grabs a Strip and pulls it in. All in all the way this young woman ate, like a wild beast, left something to be desired. Another five minutes in the waiter has seen all he can stomach and makes his retreat toward the bathroom with two fingers helping to keep his lips held tight. The poor man was in the bathroom fifteen minutes, walking out he looked disheveled and a little worse for ware. His fancy cloths were ruffled and pulled out of his pants. His collar was all messed up and un-buttoned as part of it shot off the side of his  neck like he had tried to dress himself in the dark. Another waiter walked up to him with an urgent look plastered on her face. “Joseph, that young wom…. Person is done eating and waiting on the check.” She says. Joseph face grew to a smile as he started to groom himself, a moment later he was back to his old self. With tallied bill in hand he walks toward Ivy who was sitting with a pleased smile on her face and left leg crossed over her right knee, a habit of her father. She was cleaned up and several towels, covered in blood, were neatly folded by neatly stacked plates.

“Your bill Miss.” he says as he hands Ivy the bill. *Prices in this port town is a bit high as everything just about has to be imported.*

T-Bone Steak - 70 Beli 
New Mariejois Strips - 65 Beli
Rib Eye Steak - 50 Beli
Cube Steak X 2 - 50 Beli
Sirloin Steak - 45 Beli
Chuck Steak - 35 Beli
Sea King Soup - 30 Beli
Fries X2 - 25 Beli
Potatoes X 2 - 20 Beli
Water - 0 Beli
Total 390 Beli
Tax  50% =195 Beli
Tip  =15 Beli
Grand Total 600 Beli

The Total of 600 was circled in bright red. Ivy’s face turned pale as she read the bill. She wanted to complain but she knew that she had became a victim of her apatite again. Tears streamed down her face as she handed the entire bounty she had gotten for Jim over to the Waiter. As he walked off she pulled herself from her set and walked toward the entrance. She sighed as she felt the pinch of emptiness in her pocket. Walking out the door with head held low she headed back to the small park she had saw earlier when she first  arrived here. She drug her feet and walked slowly. When she dose reach the park she picks out a good shade tree and slumps down near it. With a yawn she stretches as a tear forms in the corner of her eye.  “Broke again….” she mumbles as she folds her arms behind her head. A second later she closes her eye as she leans up against the tree. 

~ With William ~ 


"I like you, lad... so I'll be straight with ye. I'm gonna eat ya alive when I get outta here. I'm gonna strip the skin from your bones and running won't change that, no lad, it won't but it will give you a few months to enjoy life. Run. Get off this ship, lad... Because either I'm gonna kill these landlubbers or the cruelty of the sea will... *HAHAHAHA!!!* It was nice talkin' to ya, lad! 


William’s eyes fell blank.  “Well that was very insightful, thanks.” William forces out as he turns to go about his work. _ I don’t know who’s crazier now. Victor, Bilbor or me for agreeing to be apart of this crew_ William thinks to himself as he goes about the deck of the Golden Future. The tattoo he had gotten seemed to burn just a little more since his talk with that coot, seemed like he was right though, Victor seemed like an odd and some what eccentric man and his flair for the unorthodox seemed like a trait he was familiar with. Picking at the peeling flesh around the Tattoo between repairs William worked hard and by the time the ship docked at Cocoa Island it looked brand new, no one would suspect that a psychotic preteen captain walked around this ship. 

With a sense of pride William pinned his fist on his hips as a wide smile of accomplishment crossed his features. The Golden Future hadn’t looked this good sense the day he had gotten here. He didn’t have long to take in his work as Amerigo took him along with some of the other crew into the Island itself. William sighed to himself, this was going to be dull he thought as he was placed in charge of watching  the door . It went smoothly for a good three or four minutes and in that time William keep his thoughts on everything that had recently happed. He almost reached an epiphany but the low rumble of the ground around him catches his attention. Looking into the distance William’s eyes narrow to small black dots. A horde of men was thundering toward the stores location. Amerigo had given strict orders not to draw attention to themselves. So that meant no DF powers.  “Uh….. Boss….” William shouts as he sticks his head into the door.  “I think we have a problem!” he exclaims as the rumbling gets closer.     

~ With Kenneth ~

 “Awright ya maggits. Keep yer feet up and run!” the large angry Scott Hollers as he jogs slowly beside the Marines of the Swift Justice.  “Ya haven’t even got th’ first lap done yet!”


----------



## Furious George (Nov 29, 2009)

*Somewhere...*

"Aha...hehe...I'm sorry...HYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" Lucy tries to wipe the tears from her eyes as she composes herself. 

"Hey there shorty I think you're a little late for the  Halloween pageant!" 

"You really should stick to shopping at the little girls section," Lucy tells her while strapping her black leather gunbelt around her waist and retrieving her katana which she brandishes with a flourish before sheathing behind her back, "Didn't your parents teach you not to take clothes from hobo's?" 

_"Okay, okay, calm down Becky she's just a stupid peasant calm down calm calm down."_

The little girl shouted the mantra over in her mind because she knew what would happen if she let herself get too mad. This boat was far smaller then her Golden Future and if she went Code Red here the ship would be destroyed and she'd drown. She might have been able to use her DF after some bodily fluid touched her and some whore was asking about her parents... but laughing at her!?!?! Her body fluctuated between angry red and her usual tone. O, if only she had her Angry Wall!

_"Calm down, Becky, you'll get her soon you're the queen of the pirates you're of royal blood you're better then this calm down calm down!"_

Becky grabbed her head and grit her teeth as hot blood boiled within her and the urge, that instigating, commanding and sensual urge to rip that twirp's jaw off and to pour salt on the wound continued to bombard her. 

"Y-Yoouuu...."

The young captain allows her hands to slide off her face and she raises her... and sees a marine vessel just off in the distance behind the harlot and the loudmouth! Things just keptgetting worse and worse. If they found her now they'd take her back to mother and father and the othe-...... It suddenly was no longer a struggle for Becky to control her power. She flashed a wicked smile to the two women before gingerly skipping past them to the other side of the ship. 

Becky then took a deep breath, stretched a bit and began to disfigure her face until she was satisfied she looked startled and helpless.

"HELP, HELP! I'VE BEEN KIDNAPPED BY SLAVERS!" I'M A TENRYUUBITO! BECKY SMITHSON OF THE EVERGREEN ESTATE!"

Becky quickly thought about it and realized that these two tramps didn't look like slavers and she wanted the satisfaction of killing them. She had to alter the story a bit. 

"THESE TWO WOMEN I AM WITH MANAGED TO KILL THE SLAVERS BUT THEY'VE BEEN VERY RUDE TO ME! I WON'T TOLERATE THIS! I WANT THEM JAILED!!" 

Realizing that she might not be believed Becky quickly raised her shirt to reveal a small dragon tattoo on the left side of her flat stomach and tried for the life of her to remember that code they forced her to learn. 

*"Uh... um, THE DRAGONS ABOVE THE HEAVENS BENEATH AND LET OUR HORNS BE EXALTED! THE DRAGONS ABOVE THE HEAVENS BENEATH AND LET OUR HORNS BE EXALTED!!! I CAN SHOW YOU THE MARK ON THE BACK OF MY EAR WHEN YOU BOARD!"*

*Aboard the Sea Wolf...*

"Sir, something you might be interested in..." 

The ensign handed a small scope to Lieutenant Quinn. 

"Well I'll be..." The Lieutenant said as he focused his scope on the young girl's belly.

"She seems to know the secret emergency code too..." another marine. "The only thing that troubles me sir is the idea that a Tenryuubito could find her way on a slave ship in the Grand Line. I thought those nobles had security out the wazoo." 

Quinn remained quiet. He wish he never heard those rumors of a young World Noble escaping the Holy Land and how the top brass kept it a secret from everyone, even officers that held a rank less then Vice-admiral. He wished he just believed this was all a trick because if it was he could come on guns blazing and off him some slavers... but he knew that he knew he was looking at a World Noble. HQ would have his head if he acted without restraint around a World Noble. Tch, politics...

"That's not important right now. Just get ready to board."

Quinn grabbed a Den Den Mushi megaphone and called out. 

"YOU ARE SAFE NOW, MY LADY! WE ARE PREPARING TO BOARD! REMAIN CALM!" 

--------------------- 

*Somewhere...* 

Becky smiled as the call came back. She certainly didn't like the idea of going with the marines but she would figure out how to get away from them later. A true captain knows how to adapt. Becky was aware that both women seemed to be skilled and they *could* choose to use her as a last minute hostage... if they were stupid.

A devil's grin played on her face as she turned to wink at them both.

"Oh? No more laughter?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 30, 2009)

*Mariejois...*
"Assemble a scout force to inspect the situation at hand Vice-Admiral." Meiji replied, also with a hushed tone. "Why yes, I didn't know you liked pickles too Vice-Admiral, let's talk about it outside!" Meiji says rather loudly as he pushed Clemens outside the room.

For some reason Clemens can't help but think that Meiji's pickles comment could be interpreted on so many more levels then he intended. _The old pervert!_ she thinks to herself, whether or not he indeed meant it that way. 

"Vice-Admiral, I wish for you to lead this scout team. Do not engage either of the two, do I make myself clear? This fight is between those two and not us. If you deem both Yonkou too weakened by their battle, you have my authority to lead all New World Marines in an attack against those two, but target Yajuu first." 

Vice Admiral Clemens looks down at the polished ivory floor, frowning at first at the possibility of having to engage that monster Yajuu in battle, or Marc Gomes for that matter, but playing the role of spoiler more then assuages any such thoughts. It's a role that she relishes and yet another chance for her to prove herself to the old man. 

She salutes Meiji with a confident face, "Sir I am grateful that you have such faith in my abilities to lead this mission!" she tells him. All the while Clemens thinks to herself just how much life Meiji could still have in him. She sees herself standing in his position in just a few short years if she plays her cards right, one way or another.

_Heh maybe even sooner!_ she muses to herself. 

"I will not let you down Admiral!" she salutes with a flourish, her bright green eyes glowing with sudden radiance. A mirror forms behind her and she steps back into it, disappearing into thin air. 

*Enroute to The New World...*
Clemens steps into the Mirror room that contains the emaciated body of Zane Garrick. To save energy on such a long distance voyage she uses the room within the Mirror void as a sort of way station to recharge her batteries so to speak, before making her final mirror connection. 

Garrick looks up at Clemens, barely able to lift his head up, gurgling something incomprehensible to her. Clemens kneels before him with a bright and eager smile. Garrick tries to reach out towards her but his strength is barely that of a five year old child's in his current state. The fact that Garrick has been able to survive in this inhospitable void all these years, with little food or water, speaks volumes about his iron will to live and monster durability. A normal man would've died after a few short minutes. 

"Guess where I'm going?" she asks him in a sweet and chipper voice, "I'm going straight to the Admiralty! Oh you bet your sweet ass I am! Give me enough time and I'll be running this whole show!" 

*SLAP! *

She slaps Garrick across his gaunt cheekbone and then grabs him by the throat, sneering at him. "Remember when you told me I wasn't fit to be a number one...that I wasn't fit to lead a mission? Well you were wrong!" 

Clemens stands up and wipes her hands in disgust. With one final wink towards Garrick she disappears into a mirror. Garrick lays there staring at the mirror, his eyes burning like hot coals. His body is weak but his spirit still unbroken.
*
The New World...*
A mirror appears on the flagship of the Marine taskforce whose mission it is to monitor the Yonkou. Only the most elite Marines are dispatched to this force. Clemens appears out of the Mirror slightly out of breath. In the old days such a long distance jump would have surely killed her outright. 

A Vice Admiral approaches her and nods, "Vice Admiral Clemens. What are our orders?" he asks her. 

Clemens flips back her long red hair, high on the rush of leading such a potent force, "We will monitor both Yonkou from a distance but are not to interfere. Should it appear that one side is on the verge of defeat we shall intervene and engage the losing side. However I have it on good authority that the battle will not fare well for Marc Gomes," she says with a faint smirk.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 30, 2009)

*Somewhere...*
*"YOU ARE SAFE NOW, MY LADY! WE ARE PREPARING TO BOARD! REMAIN CALM!"* calls out _The Sea Wolf_, a Marine patrol vessel. 

Becky smiled as the call came back. She certainly didn't like the idea of going with the marines but she would figure out how to get away from them later. A true captain knows how to adapt. Becky was aware that both women seemed to be skilled and they could choose to use her as a last minute hostage... if they were stupid.

A devil's grin played on her face as she turned to wink at them both.

"Oh? No more laughter?"

"WHAT?!" Lucy exclaims with wide eyed shock, "You're a Noble?!"  The Marine vessel slowly approaches on their aft side with a fully armed boarding party.

Lucy looks around frantically, wondering what to do. Several options quickly run through her mind, _Shoot the little flat chested dwarf?_ she thinks, said flat chested dwarf being Becky. _No way, you'll have an Admiral on your ass!_ her brain answers, that voice of reason which occupies only a very tiny part of Lucy's brain. 
_
Jump off the boat!?_ she thinks._ Heck no you'll never make it with your busted left shoulder, plus its at least a dozen miles back to Trumpet Island!_ 

_Kill all those Marines on my own in a blaze of glory because I'm that badass?!_ she thinks. _You won't make it past ten of them...get real!_ her reasonable voice answers.  
_
THEN WHAT DO I DO!?!?! _she shouts in her mind. Her reasonable voice starts to snore in response. 

Suddenly it hits her like a lightning bolt as she stares at Becky. Lucy quickly leaps to the top of the railing and waves her hands around. 

"WAIT! WAIT! SHE'S NOT THE NOBLE, I AM!!" Lucy shouts at the Marines while pointing at Becky. "SHE'S AN EVIL SLAVER. DON'T LET HER INNOCENT FACE FOOL YOU, SHE'S REALLY A 40 YEAR OLD MAN DISGUISED AS A FLAT CHESTED LITTLE DWARF!!"  

Lucy cringes at that last part, but she's never been good at improvising anyways. 

From the railing of _The Sea Wolf_, Lt. Commander Quinn sighs in annoyance and massages his forehead, "You gotta be fuckin kidding me," he mumbles under his breath. He grabs the megaphone and calls out to Lucy, *"IF YOU'RE THE NOBLE GIRL THEN WHAT'S YOUR FAMILIES CODE?"* he asks Lucy. 

"Code?" Lucy replies with a befuddled look, "Oh right the CODE!" Lucy tries to remember what it was that Becky had said. Something about crouching tigers and hidden dragons or something or other. 

"UM...THE DRAGONS BEYOND THE TWIN GALAXIES, SOARING BY THE POWER OF GREYSKULL WITH EXALTED WINGS OF FIRE AND...AND....UM...SORRY BUT THE PRINCESS IS IN ANOTHER CASTLE!!" 

Quinn stares back at Lucy with slack jawed disbelief. "She can't be that stupid," he murmurs. Actually Lucy can be much stupider. She suddenly  flashes the Marine her rear end, revealing a heart shaped tattoo with a bullet going down the center of the heart.

"See I got this heart shaped tattoo to prove it and everything! It's the symbol of my heritage!" Lucy actually can't quite remember how she got the tattoo. All she remembers was getting drunk after scoring a huge bounty, and then somehow a talking reindeer with a blue nose, and some crazyass Fishman with a flying machine, getting involved. Several of the Marine's whistle and Lucy quickly covers up. 

"Perverts!" 

"Okay let's shoot her! Don't harm the real noble girl!" Quinn orders as he prepares to board himself.

"NO!" screams Lucy and she suddenly backflips off the railing, landing behind Becky. Lucy reaches into her bra and takes out a small black grenade. She pops the pin and holds the grenade over Becky's head. 

"GET ANY CLOSER AND I'LL BLOW US ALL UP TO KINGDOM COME!!!"


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 30, 2009)

-With Sum, Mufasa, and Randy-
They chased the Spartan Pirate's 5th ship for 20 or 30 nautical miles, not being able to destroy it or catch up to it. Sum wasn't about to let them get away though. No one would ever get away pulling a stunt like that on him.
In the distance, a small island could be seen. Sum checked the map but it wasn't charted. When they got closer they found that the topography was very hilly. No one on the ship could figure out why that was a better venue for them to fight then the ship.
The Spartan Pirate's 5th ship made it to the shore first. A dozen or so people got our and started running. The stolen marine ship the Conquistadors sailed with made it to the shore second. The three crew members got out of the ship.
Mufasa, stay here and make sure no one bothers Attila, Sum ordered as he and Randy ran off. 
Wait! How come I get the boring job!? Come baaaaaaaaaaaaack!!! This isn't funny!

Sum and Randy split up to search for the runners. Both of them found a person that was running to the middle of the island. The two met up again later when they finally reached the spot in the middle of the island. It was a small mountain. 
The two climbed as fast as they could, chasing the fodder in front of them. When they got to the top, they quickly realized why they led them to this spot. At the top of the mountain, there was a river that flowed downhill. The Dozen members of the Spartan Pirates hopped into a raft that they already had prepared.
"We set this up to escape from the marines. It works for you idiots too!" One of the fodder yelled. 
They drifted all the way down the mountain into the ocean, which was where the river ended and their ship was waiting for them when they got down.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 30, 2009)

*With the three not so amigos....*
"A NOBLE?!?!" Ursla said in disbelief as she observed Becky open-mouthed. How could this poorly dressed, loud mouth, scrawny brat be a world noble?! This was preposterous! Though, it does explain why the little brat acts so high and mighty towards everyone she encounters. 

Urlsa watches as Lucy takes Becky hostage with a grenade as the marine squadron advances evermore closer. Ursla face-palmed and shook her head. "How did I get into this mess? I absolutely refuse to be sent to prison under any circumstances." Ursla said in determination as she quietly retreated below the deck of the marine vessel.

Meanwhile....
While Ursla was below deck doing heaven knows what, the marines and the two girls were at a standoff. If they made a move Lucy would blow Becky and herself into another universe. This would be very bad on the marines part seeing as though Becky's parents would probably raise hell within the World Government for the death of their daughter and have the marines who were assigned to take Becky back executed.

"I'll handle this situation in the name of justice."

A woman wearing a marine cap, standard marine uniform, black shades, and a marine captain coat over her shoulders approached a bewildered Lucy and Becky wielding a sword. 

_"This damn hat is ruining my hair!"_ Ursla said in her head.

The marines on _The Sea Wolf_ were just as confused as Lucy and Becky. *"STATE YOUR NAME AND RANK MARINE!"* Lt. Commander Quinn bellowed.

Ursla crossed her arms and gave Lt. Commander Quinn a stern look from underneath her shades. "How dare you order me. I am Captain Stacy Remada of the 47th Branch! In other words, YOUR SUPERIOR!" Ursla declared. 

"I have this situation under control. Your help is NOT needed."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 30, 2009)

*The Three Amiga's...*
Ursla crossed her arms and gave Lt. Commander Quinn a stern look from underneath her shades. "How dare you order me. I am Captain Stacy Remada of the 47th Branch! In other words, YOUR SUPERIOR!" Ursla declared. 

"I have this situation under control. Your help is NOT needed."

Lucy narrows her eyes at Ursla clearly recognizing her face. _What's that crazy lady up to?!_ she thinks to herself. 

_Oh what the hell just roll with it!_ Lucy figures, _what's the worst that could happen anyway._ 

The gunslinger leans forward and whispers into Becky's ear, "Now look here you little punk. You don't strike me as your run in the mill prissy noble. So I'm figuring you ran away or something right?" 

"This grenade is a fake. So if you just play along we can all get what we want and get the hell out of here!" Lucy tells Becky in a low voice.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 30, 2009)

-With Chuck Osbourn-
A while ago he had been dispatched to do a solo mission at Water 7 on the Grandline. The man he was sent to kill was Hannibal Leonidas. Hannibal was a dictator and a conqueror. He went from island to island taking rule over them either by trickery or by force. The government took notice of his especially brutal ways and put a 65,000,000 beri bounty on his head hoping some bounty hunter would take him out.
The government had no such luck. Now Hannibal was alone at Water 7 and it was Chuck's job to destroy him.
The two met in an alley and stared at each other. No one blinked or broke eye contact for over an hour. They both had a will of iron. Finally Hannibal said something.
Don't think you'll just steamroll over me because of my small ass 65 million bounty, Hannibal warned Chuck, Even a big bad vice admiral like yourself will have trouble with me.
Do you know who I am? Chuck asked Hannibal.
No. I really don't care either.
I'm Vice Admiral Chuck Osbourn. The first title I held in this world was, "The Invincible Mercenary," my second was, "Pirate of Pain," Chuck went on, I am one of the two last fighters who uses the 5 chakra style the ancient monks taught. You may think you're something special, but you're not. You're just a bug under my boot.
You don't scare me!! I am Hannibal Leonidas! I am, "The Terrible Titan," you're finished!
*Speed* Chuck said. He activated one of his five chakras that enabled him to move at blinding speeds, *Grace,* now he activated a Chi that enabled his form to be without flaw.
Chuck got behind Hannibal before he could even react, then he tossed him about 10 meters into the air.
*Strength*, he activated a chakra that gave him amazing strength, *Isolation,* now he activated a Chi that transferred all of his acquired strength into his legs and he jumped into the air above Hannibal. Once he was right in position he did a back flip kick then sent Hannibal down to the ground like a meteor. Chuck landed on his feet as gracefully as can be about 10 meters away from where Hannibal landed. Hannibal stood and began laughing.
Heh heh heh heh heh! I have the durability of an abomination and a giant! Do you think a move as shitty as that will take care of me?
No. I never expect my warm ups to finish anyone off, 
No one is a smartass like that towards me! Hannibal charged forward at Chuck.
Focus, Chuck enabled a chakra that allowed him to have unbreakable concentration at a place he chooses. In this case it was Hannibal's head, *Juggernaut,* now he activated a Chi that allowed his attacks to not be stopped. There's a limit of course, but Hannibal was nowhere close to reaching it.
Chuck jumped up and flattened Hannibal with a well placed punch to the face. Hannibal tried to rise again, but Chuck flipped him using his strength chakra. Then Chuck grabbed his chin and slapped Hannibal 5 or 6 times before something happened.
*Meru Meru Meru* Chuck's Den Den Mushi went off. Chuck slapped Hannibal a few more times.
*Meru Meru Meru
Meru Meru Meru*
I don't care who this is just tell me what you want and make it fast, Chuck finally answered.
"It's your superior," the person on the snail spoke, "Have you fought Hannibal yet?"
Chuck noticed Hannibal getting up so he kicked him back down again,
Nope. Still looking for him.
"Good. I have a much more important assignment for you. Come back to Marine HQ at once,"
You got it,

Chuck just left Hannibal in that alley. He stood and dusted himself off. He had never been humiliated that much in his entire life. Anger boiled inside him. Underneath was a little bit of something Hannibal never had before. Fear. He was afraid of the 5 chakra style.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 30, 2009)

*The Crimson Fist Pirates-*

They have docked their ship on Lionhead Island, a modest sized island. The four head into town and immediately spot a bar which they slide in. As they start walking in Derrick spots a massive white building in the distance on top of a hill. He can just make out a marine flag waving on top of it.

He glares but then follows his crew into the bar. They take a seat on the stools, "Hey there little lady," the long bearded bartender says towards Jasmine. She reaches into her hiding place and grasps the handle of her gun but Derrick raises his hand, "Leave it alone Jasmine."

"What's the deal with that building on the hill?" Derrick asks, grabbing hold of his drink as the man pours it, "Ah that's Lionhead and his group of bastard marines..."

"Wait, Lionhead, isn't that the name of this island?" the bartender nods, "Aye, he's so full of himself that when he took over this place he even renamed it after em'self. Even though this island's gotten a hellova' lot more peaceful, I don't find it worth the price of our freedem'," he shakes his head, "The first sign of trouble and they come prancin' down from their high horses, weapons blazin'!"

"Hm..." Derrick says taking a long drink, "Hey the newest bounties are here!" a man says rushing into the bar with a stack full of papers. He slams them on the wall one by one, "Yea, we don't get too many pirates around here but the towns folk sure do like to keep up to date with em', gives us somethin' ta do."

The crew all stare at the wall curiously, "I wonder..." he walks up and snatches one of the wall with his face, "Derrick Crimson...16 Million, not a bad start," he then returns it to its original spot, "How about you guys?" he asks turning to the others.

*With the Storm Chasers...*

Tyson busts out of his cabin and onto the deck. He spots Kenneth working the lower ranking marines, "Hm, excellent work Forsythe!" he shouts to the marine, "But you're all gona' need some rest, we've gota' mission to get to!"

They all stop their work and listen up, "Seems we're going to head over to the Colossus Kingdom to protect some royal pain in my ass!" he says rolling his eyes, "Seems some rebels want a shot at em' and his guards aren't cutting it, that'll be where we come in! So get yourself ready, we'll be approachin' the Kingdom in not too long!"


----------



## Furious George (Nov 30, 2009)

*Rich Brat, Bratty Brat and the Lovable Harlot...*

Becky watched in astonishment as Lucy made an absolute fool of herself in front of the marines. 

_"Karen and Cadence told me that the commoners were all vulgar and stupid. They didn't know the half..."_ Becky sweat-dropped.... before screaming out in shock, a black grenade a few inches from her face.

"RELEASE ME, you dumb cow!" 

"I'll handle this situation in the name of justice."

A woman wearing a marine cap, standard marine uniform, black shades, and a marine captain coat over her shoulders approached a bewildered Lucy and Becky wielding a sword. 

The marines on _The Sea Wolf_ were just as confused as Lucy and Becky. *"STATE YOUR NAME AND RANK MARINE!"* Lt. Commander Quinn bellowed.

Ursla crossed her arms and gave Lt. Commander Quinn a stern look from underneath her shades. "How dare you order me. I am Captain Stacy Remada of the 47th Branch! In other words, YOUR SUPERIOR!" Ursla declared. 

"I have this situation under control. Your help is NOT needed."

"Oh God no..." Becky mumbled.  

She couldn't even get mad enough to do anything about the loudmouth. The truth was that this whole ordeal, in spite of everything, had her a little tickled. She could laugh right now. Wait a minute, no, scratch that last part. These skanks were even more dead for undermining her brilliant plan.

"Now look here you little punk. You don't strike me as your run in the mill prissy noble. So I'm figuring you ran away or something right?"

"This grenade is a fake. So if you just play along we can all get what we want and get the hell out of here!"

"Hee hee, you silly little peasant girl. I'll be fine either way.. but do you have any idea what will happen to you if I decide to not play along with this game?

Becky spoke quietly between her teeth.. but sighed on the inside. The truth was that these girls would be a lot easier to deal with then marines. There would be enough time for revenge in the future. 

First things first.

"OH... ITS MY... PERSONAL ESCORT STACY REMADA! SHE WAS ON THE SHIP THE WHOLE TIME... DRESSED AS A HARLOT... CONFUSING EVEN ME!"

Everyone sweat-dropped. 

Now to take care of dispatch who was now undoubtedly trying to reach HQ and send an Admiral here. 

"THERE IS NO NEED TO CALL FOR HELP! MY ESCORT, WHO WAS CLEARLY DOING SOME UNDERCOVER WORK, WILL TAKE CARE OF THIS CRAZY WOMAN AND TAKE ME BACK HOME!"

Quinn hesitated for a moment and called back.

"MY LADY ARE YOU SURE ABOUT THIS!?! YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE AFRAID! IF THERE WAS ANYTHING WRONG..." 

"*EXCCUUUSSSE ME?!?!?*" Becky's eyes lost their color. "HAVE YOU FORGOTTEN YOURSELF, COMMANDER?!? YOU AND YOUR SLOPPY SQUAD WOULD ONLY GET IN STACY'S WAY! I HAVE NO TIME FOR THIS. TURN AROUND NOW AND GET OUT OF MY SIGHT BEFORE I HAVE YOU ARRESTED!" 

"M-MY LADY, I MEANT NO-" 

"DO YOU KNOW WHAT THEY DO TO CONVICTED MARINES IN IMPEL DOWN, COMMANDER? THEY BEAT THEM UNTIL THEIR NUTS ARE BLACK AND THEIR PISS IS PURPLE! I WARN YOU, REMEMBER YOURSELF AND BE ON YOUR WAY!!!"

The marines on the Sea Wolf began to look around in fear as Quinn began to sweat. 

"Let's get out of here...." 

"Sir." 

Slowly the Sea Wolf began to turn around and went about to hunt for more slave ships. Suddenly Becky elbowed the loudmouth in the stomach and tore away from her grasp. 

"Just wanted to make it more realistic... you know, just in case they were still looking." The young captain spoke matter-of-factly with her nose in the air. 

"Now... WILL SOMEONE tell me where I am before I call them back?!?!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 30, 2009)

*Crimson Fist Pirates*

The crew all stare at the wall curiously, "I wonder..." he walks up and snatches one of the wall with his face, "Derrick Crimson...16 Million, not a bad start," he then returns it to its original spot, "How about you guys?" he asks turning to the others.

Jace's eye twitches as he compares his bounty poster with the rest of the crews'. "I'm...being beaten...by a girl. Who hides stuff between her breasts." He looks up, his face nearly completely red. "Must raise bounty...urge to destroy...rising..."

"Hey. Hey!" Derrick says, putting a restraining hand on Jace's shoulder. "You heard the bartender. Marines will be all over the place at the slightest sign of trouble. Calm down a bit."

Jace takes a deep breath. "Right...calm. Destroying...later. Maybe tie someone up." He shudders slightly and regains his composure. "Thanks for the help first mate Darren. Hey, is anyone else starving?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 30, 2009)

"Just wanted to make it more realistic... you know, just in case they were still looking." The young captain spoke matter-of-factly with her nose in the air.

Lucy glares at Becky for a second before deciding that sudden gunshots wouldn't be the best idea what with that Marine boat still so close. She nods at Ursla thankfully. 

"That was a good trick but my fake grenade ploy would've done the trick!" 

Ursla rolls her eyes and scoffs at Lucy as she removes the unruly Marine cap from her head.  

"Now... WILL SOMEONE tell me where I am before I call them back?!?!"

"Did you hit your head or something shorty?!" Lucy asks Becky rhetorically. How could she not where they are. It's not like this girl just suddenly fell out of the sky or something. Then it suddenly occurs to Lucy that this little brat did kind of fall out of the sky, on that crazyass bird. 

"Well duh we're in the Grand Line, a couple miles off of Trumpet Island!" Lucy tells Becky in an obvious voice. Lucy walks towards Becky and thumbs her nose at her, "You're a long way from snootyville kiddo!"


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 30, 2009)

Jasmine ignored the boys and looked at her poster. "I look hot." She nodded to herself. "Perfect, my names out there now... there's no way my brothers can continue to ignore my existence!!!" 

With the LTP-

"Hey look! This girl's named Jasmine rodgers!" Eve holds up a bounty poster. "No she isn't." Jason snatches the paper away, rips it up, burns it, tosses it into the ocean then pees on whats left. "You saw nothing." Jason walks into his cabin. "It's kind of impressive to pee without unziping your pants...." Nolan blinked. "I'm not entirely sure what i just saw...." Kayne blinked. "I can die happy~" Eve falls to the ground bright red. 

With Jasmine-

"I am getting kinda hungry... i might have a light snake. Just twelve steaks, four potatoes, three orders of pasta and a four gallons of cola for me." She smiles as she orders, then holds one hand up over the side of her mouth to whisper to the bartender. "Im trying to watch my figure you know."


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 30, 2009)

_Outside Hangman's Red_

Nile loaded what measley supplies he managed to scavenge on a dinghy by the lion ant den. 

"Now, what shall I do first?" Nile thought. Once they realize he survived he'll become a criminal. "Cliffy City, yes! From there, I can go to the grand line and back to Mariejois so I can explain myself!" With a purpose decided, Nile boarded his dinghy and set out for Cliffy City. 

"He's dead. How anti-climactic..." The W.G. agent mused on board her ship. She was toying with his wrench, Susan. The same wrench he used to parry her sword strikes. "Eh, I'd rather not dwell on it." She threw the wrench overboard, but for some reason a badger caught it and began to swim out to sea. 

"Well, that's weird." The agent thought.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 1, 2009)

With the Jolly Rodgers, Hachi and Aigon-

"Damn... my sides killing me..." Hachi grips his open wound. "Seems like we got a tough one on our hands..." Joseph clenches his fists. "Don't blink captain!" Kama jumps down and tries to land between Joseph and Aigon, before his feet hit the ground however, his chest explodes in flame. "GUAH!!!!!!!" Kama flies into Joseph. "What the hell happened?"  Joseph caught him and began to pat out the fire. 

"Watch out you idiot!" Hana pushes Joseph out of the way and is kicked by Aigon. "Hana! what the hell happened?" He rushes over to her, she just looks up at him a red line formed above her nose. "Wash you doin huh!?" She screams, "Dun tousch me!" she pushes him off and stands up, then stumbles to the ground. "Sakura's sorrow." Aigon dodges the attack with a swift back flip. "Oi... monkey... get down here and help..." Hachi coughs


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 1, 2009)

_Cliffy City_

The port of Cliffy was the largest city state in South Blue. Boasting a population of several million it was the place to be in South Blue. It was also one of the hottest cities, with temperatures reaching up to a hundred a day. 

"IYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!"Nile woke up in a bed, wearing a lab gown instead of his usual snazzy coat. His hat was on a table next to him, as was his wrench.

"Susan?" A single tear fell down his eye when he saw Susan. He had not seen his beloved wrench in days, the only thing that ties him back to the good old days before those two bastards ruined his life. 

"Oh, Susan, my dear companion! I thought I would never see you again!" He grabs Susan with his free hand, and holds it tightly in his arms. Flowers blossom around them as he caressed Susan's cold but comforting body. " Oh, how I love the feeling of my fingers on your metal body... wait a minute..." The feeling he had in his arms was strange. It was the first time he had ever felt cold metal on his arms since he was a child. Before the accident.  

Nile put his wrench down, and examined his arms. 

They were flesh.

"Ah, so the patient's awake! I'm your doctor, Dr. Linerauf. " A cheerful young lady entered the room Nile was in, holding a tray of food. "And just in time, you need to take your medicine if you want to get all better." The young lady was dressed in beige scrubs, similar to what surgeons wore during an operation. Nile noticed that she had several scratch wounds on her face, but it didn't affect her disposition a bit.

"What the hell." He said.

"Pardon?" The woman asked as she put the tray down. Then she remembered that she had scratches on her face. "Oh, this? It's nothing, there's just a little- "

"MY ARMS! WHY ARE THEY FLESH?!" Nile screamed, pointing his finger at her. 

"Oh. That." Her wide grin became a kind smile. "They were damaged. You can imagine our surprise when you were found on the beach with metal arms that've been ripped up. "

"Ah yes, the storm." Nile fell down to his pillow remembering what had happened the night before.

_Last Night, in the middle of the sea_

The waves were flinging around Nile's dinghy like it was nothing. Several times did the dinghy almost turn over,but miraculously it didn't . When the storms seemed to finally end, a huge wave swallowed Nile, and then, darkness. 

_Cliffy City_

The young woman opened a pill and dropped it in a glass of water. After it had disintegrated she handed the glass to Nile, who drank it up."Don't worry about your arms, we had them collected and placed in a locker along with the rest of your clothes. You can put them back in their proper place in a few days after the arms I gave you fall off." 

"Wait, fall off?" He asked, confused. "These arms are clearly made of flesh, they don't-"

"I'll explain later, I have more patients to attend to." She said, standing up from her seat. "Nurse Ogar will return in a few hours to give you your medicine again." 

Nile nodded, and sank back to his bed. At least he could repair his arms later. "Wait, I have one last question." 

Dr. Linerauf stopped at the door. "Go ahead."

"Why do I have a scar on my abdomen?" He asked, rubbing his belly.

"Oh, that." Linerauf turned her head, bearing the creepiest smile Nile had seen since the Doflamingo class Pacifista was constructed. "I couldn't resist looking at your stomach if it had ingested too much salt water."

Outside the room, a badger was lying down on a make-shift nest of prescription papers. No one dared remove the creature after what happened to Dr. Linerauf, 2 guards and 5 of the janitors.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 1, 2009)

With the Jolly Rodgers-

James draws one of his blades, "I understand that you want someone as amazing as me to join you..." he draws another one blade, "BUT THE RED MONKEY IS NO TRAITOR!" he crosses his blades, "Monkey's Claws!"

In a flash he appears in front of Aigon, slashing his blades but he avoids it and appears behind James. He delivers a kick to the back of his neck. James tries to turn around swinging his blades but instead he lifted his leg high into the air and lost his balance. As he falls on his back he looks around confused, "What's going on!"

He tries to get up but instead he rolls over onto his front, "Oi! Body! Listen to your master!" he shouts as he continues to attempt to get to his feet.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 1, 2009)

Lionhead island

Team 7 of The True Justice pirate hunting crew arrived on Lionhead island, they had just completed their assignment and on board was a total of 3 pirates that would be turned in at the local Marine base here.
The pirates were still alive, since a higher reward was offered than when a pirate was dead.The problem though was keeping them nice and quiet was rather hard when you didn't have Seastone shackles for the DF users.This resulted in one of the pirate hunters getting injured during an incident with a prisoner and since one had already gotten injured earlier during the capturing part of the assignment Maxi was running low an manpower.

The Squad leader now only had three crew members left."Alright, let's hurry up and find ourselves a bar.....I so need a drink."She sighed, she was tired and didn't feel like hiking her way up to the marine base.

"Come on bosslady, we can take care of this on our own."Dom, her not so official second in command spoke up, he had been angling to be recognized as the official second in command and figured showing initiative would help him achieve that.

"I wish you would stop calling me that...."She sighed once more."And I don't know, you guys ain't exactly mathematical geniuses or something."

"Well, we can use your calculator just as well as you can do, Misses Vegapunk."He joked, it was common knowledge Maxi wasn't that much of a mathematical genius either.

"Are you guys sure?"She asked once more, though just out of politeness which was rather obvious because she was already inching away from the base.

"Yeah, go order us a couple of cold ones and we'll meet you up in that bar in a couple of minutes."Though he barely finished his sentence before she had already taken off.

Though relaxation wasn't in her future, just as she was about to enter the bar a man rushed in shouting something about the newest bounties. Since this was how she made a living she couldn't help but look over at the new bounties first, maybe something interesting was in the area.
She glanced around the bar while walking over to the wall with the posters, she couldn't help but notice this guy who ripped of a poster.

When she took a glance at the poster it seemed to be this Derrick Crimson guy, with a 16 million bounty. Not really something that caught her eye.She looked away for a second but then suddenly made a realization, she looked the guy in the face, then looked at the poster, then back at the guy."Pirate!"She pointed at him, then grabbed her whip."Get him guys, an easy 16 million shouldn't be looked in the mouth!"Things got awkward real quick.

".....Eh, I forgot I came alone...."She sweatdropped.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 1, 2009)

*With The Crimson Fist Pirates...*

Derrick turns as he hears some noise coming from the doorway. As he spots the source he begins to drool a little, "S-So tiggggghhhht," he says staring at the woman. He soon gets a whip straight to the face, knocking him on his behind. He shakes his head, "Come on, snap out of it..." he says smacking himself in the face with his open palm a few times.

Another whip attack comes straight for him but he rolls to the side, "Why is it that every woman that I meet lately keeps trying to kill me," he says in a depressed tone. 

He gets back on his feet and runs his hand through his hair, "So, I'm-" "Derrick Crimson," she cuts him off with a crack of her whip, "16 Million," she says holding up the poster.

"Oh, so your a fan?" he says adjusting his sunglasses and nodding with a large grin on his face, "Even carrying around my bounty poster," she sweatdrops "No, I'm here to take you in, and I just got this poster from the wall...you know, you were just looking at it..."

"So, how about we-" he starts walking forward but slips on his own feet and falls flat on his face. She sweatdrops again but he quickly gets to his feet, pretending it never even happened, "Why don't we-" he then slips on a spilt drink and falls flat on his back. Once again, he gets right back on his feet, "Like I was-" however this time he recieves a whip to the face that knocks him down.

"What's wrong with him?" Jasmine says, taking a break from her eating, "It seems he's got some problems with the ladies," Albert observes.

Jasmines pauses, "Oi! Why didn't you have a problem with me!" she shouts outraged. Derrick looks up at her from the floor, "Because...you were a demon!" he shouts pointing an accusing finger at the woman.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 1, 2009)

*Cocoa Island...*

 ?Uh?.. Boss?.? William shouts as he sticks his head into the door.  ?I think we have a problem!? he exclaims as the rumbling gets closer.

William is taken back by what he sees when he peeks into the market door.

"What is it?"  

Amerigo barks out with the neck of frail, bloodied mess of a man between his gloved hands. The ex-marines had their rifles trained on the beaten shop owner. Amerigo had no intentions of getting violent but this simple fellow just refused to talk bargains with him... that and he grimaced at his stench.

"Shhh..."

The first mate puts his finger to the broken man's lips before dropping him and walking over to Will's position. 

"WHAT IN-"

But then it was too late. Amerigo's hygiene problems couldn't even turn them away. Busboys and Bagboys were all over him and the shipwright, asking questions and offering massages... that was until they saw the bloody mess. Amerigo had intended to leave the island before the owner was ever discovered. He had to think quickly! 

"Stay back citizens! Can't you see you're in the middle of a crime scene!" 

The aides looked confused. 

"I am rear-admiral Bill Thompson! Me and my squad just happened upon this island in search of a crazed deviant. You can see his handy work here." Amerigo spread out his hand to the scene in the market. The ex-marines uniforms finally came in handy. 

"We know most of the regulars here by face and name, sir! You can tell us how this madman looks and we'll help you find him!" One of the aides spoke up." 

Amerigo hesitated for a moment. 

"Well... he... has elephant-sized ears, beady eyes, yellow skin tone, and his arms hang low so that he drags his knuckles on the ground. Has a strange accent. We were hot on his trail before *you* stopped us in our tracks! If you could find this person for us I won't hold you all responsible." 

_"Finding a guy that matches THAT description will keep them busy while we escape."_

"Wait a minute, he"s right there!" 

An aide shouted... before pointing to a man with elephant-sized ears, beady eyes, yellow skin tone, and arms that hung low so that he dragged his knuckles on the ground!

"The sicko stayed around to admire his work!" 

"What-ba? Why is everyone looking at me like that-ba?"

*"HE HAS A STRANGE ACCENT TOO!"* The aides all shouted before chasing after the strange man. 

WAIT-BA! I DIDN'T DO ANYTHING-BA!!! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-BA!"

The strange man bolted far into the town with the aides right on his tail.

"Well, that was lucky..." Amerigo spoke deadpan as the rest of the crew sweat-dropped. "Now grab the food and let's be on our way.


*Back on The Golden Future...*

"Hi there, pet!" Bilbor answered Madoka's scream. 

A bit of spit rolled into his beard as he laughed like a full-blown bufoon at his luck. He knew that it was a good idea to raise hell on the upper deck until the crew agreed to move him below. He licked his lips as he looked the girl up and down. 

"Its so nice to see ya again, pet..."

Bilbor had never seen this woman in his life. He suddenly spoke in a hushed tone, slippery as a greased serpent.

"But no time for small talk, no, no time for that at all. We'll have plenty of time to do some catching up after ya pull my pants down-no, I mean, get me out of these chains... hehehe..." 

He looked over her form again, wishing desperately that he could move his head down to get a peak up her skirt. 

"Well actually, I've always considered meself open-minded when it comes to matters of love anna' warm bed... We can keep the chains on if ya like, pet. HAHAHAHA!!!!" A cloud of murderous intent fell over the lower deck as Bilbor narrowed his one good eye. *"WELL DON'T JUST SIT THERE, WENCH! LEMME OUT OF THESE CHAINS! LEMME OUT LEMME OUT LEMME OUT!!!"*

"WHAT'S GOING ON DOWN THERE!" The crew called down. Suddenly, Madoka could hear a small group of marines coming down the stairs. 

"Oops."

Bilbor roared with laughter.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 1, 2009)

_Mariejois_

"Very well, I have decided." Meiji proclaimed. "Admiral Jinzou and Annie the Kid will go to Tatsu's realm to negotiate a truce that will prohibit them from agressively attacking ships in W.G. teritory. Tengu may come, and anyone else who wishes to go will go to the docks at the light of dawn. I proclaim this meeting of the Shichibukai over." Meiji went down the table, and procured a jar of pickles. "Now if you'll excuse me it's lunch time."

With the meeting over, the Shichibukai and the Admiralty dispersed to do whatever activities they did when they were in Mariejois.

As Darver was about to leave the room a pigeon flew to his shoulder, holding a letter. The Shichibukai opened the letter, and read its contents.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 1, 2009)

*Mariejois...*

Sam watched in utter wonder as the 5th light bulb on the right side of the room flickered on and off in random succession. After a while it flickered out completely. Sam chuckled. 

"Hehe, man that was awesome... wait a minute?!?! What the!!"

The moment he put his head down he realized that the room was emptying. 

"You mean its over now! But I didn't get to say what I had to say! Wait a sec everyone! I had a speech prepared and everything!" 

Sam dug into his pocket frantically and pulled out a crumbled piece of paper and began to read. 

"Uhh, uhh... 'I, Sam Spade, cannot comment on the deeds of Darver Grenguo at this time because I honestly no very little about him'..." 

The room was now empty. 

OH MAN its like my inauguration ceremony all over again! STUPID LIGHT!


With the blink of an eye Sam sent 10 large pins into the malfunctioning light. That'll teach it for distracting him! 

"Sorry about that. Were cool right? right? Cool. Here." 

He tossed some beri down on the table in front of some usher and ran up to the Fleet Admiral. 

"VERY sorry to bother you after the meeting sir but I got a little distracted and if anyone should understand my bad habits its you right? I mean, you being my boss and all and WAIT A MINUTE I'm doing it again I'll stop now I'll stop right..... now. Anyway, I'll get to the point." 

He looked around him in a fit of paranoia and spoke on close (too close for comfort) to Meiji's crumbling face.

"Did you notice Alph, sir? Seems to me that he has a little more then the mission invested in this mission if you catch my drift I think what's left of his emotions rise up around that Annie maybe he should go back to the shop for a good once-over if he goes I wanna go too that place is so cool... But, sir, I'm worried about Alph and would like to go along with him, ya know, just in case?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 1, 2009)

As Tengu leaves the meeting chamber he sneaks up to Annie's left side as the she exits, staying just out of "grabbing range." Meanwhile Betty ghosts Tengu from behind like a literal shadow, ready to stop him should his wandering hands reach over towards Annie. 

The palpable scent of gunpowder emanating from Annie's revolvers, while almost imperceptible to a normal human, is quite clear to Tengu. Combined with the subtle smell of jasmine coming from her strawberry blond hair, it literally sends fireworks sparking through Tengu's brain. Tengu clears his throat suddenly to get her attention, but the gunslinger doesn't even seem to notice him. 

*"AHEM!!!"* he coughs even louder.  

Annie casts a sideways glance of mild distaste towards Tengu, "You want something fella?" she asks him in a flat tone of voice, neither threatening or friendly.

"I was just thinking, we don't really know each other that well," he tells her. 

"Table!" Betty exclaims suddenly. 

Tengu almost runs into an ivory table but Betty quickly grabs him by the back of his shoulders and shifts his direction without missing a beat. "This would be a good opportunity to get to know each other," Tengu finishes.  

"Get to know..._you_?" she asks him incredulously, "Look fella this ain't a pleasure cruise we're goin' on, it's serious business. If you're just comin' along to to play your little games then you might as well not come!" 

Tengu frowns slightly at her rebuke, "Oh I see..." he mumbles quietly. 

"You _see_ what?" Annie asks with a laugh. 

"You don't like me because of what happened with Shin-san," Tengu responds matter of factly. 

Annie narrows her eyes at him, "Now what gave you that idea?" she asks him sternly. 

"I would've offered him a rematch...but then he just disappeared. It's a shame really, he had so much potential," Tengu says calmly. 

Annie shakes her right fist at him but Tengu doesn't even flinch, keeping his face downcast towards the ivory floor. "Don't talk to me about that fool!" she tells him through gritted teeth and walks off in a huff.

Tengu turns towards Betty, "But what did I say?" he asks her innocently. 

Betty grabs Tengu's right hand and pulls him along, "Time doesn't heal all wounds," she responds very simply.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 1, 2009)

_Mariejois_

Meiji tried to distance himself from Spade, as he was unable to eat his pickles with the Jade Hummingbird in his face. "Go ahead, now leave me to my lunch you young whippersnapper! " Meiji said. "And drink some alcohol, it'll calm you down!"

Outside the Government Palace, just on the other side of the street was a small cafe with only 4 tables. Only Rek and Jun were the customers, but it didn't matter because the cafe was the most exclusive in the world, with many high-ranking men and women spending their entire year's salary just to drink a single cup of coffee there. The view from the cafe was such that you can see all of Mariejois, and on clear days you can spot Saboady or the numerous New World bases around the red line.  

The couple regularly dined here, often not having to pay at all. Being related to the leader of the W.G. had its perks.

"...and that is why our daughter is now forbidden to touch the garogyles. " Jun said.

"Adorable little rascal." Rek replied, smirking. "She is getting a lot more difficult though, judging from the flash burns the help are getting these days."

"I fear we might be spoiling her, Rek. I am already considering that it might be wise to take her to the mountains of my homeland and train her in the monasteries." She said frankly, looking at the direction of their home.

"Monastery? I'm sorry, but I don't think giving our child to some old, bald men and women chanting some prayer over and over again would be good for Nicollette." Rek replied, a little furious at the idea of handing his little girl over to some monks.

"The monks will mold her to a fine, young woman Rek. I should know, I was raised by them." Jun retorted. 

The waiter came by, and placed their regular orders on the table. For Jun, meat buns and a side of oriental tea, and for Rek a cheescake with South Blue tea.

"And then she'll end up estranged from her beloved parents. I'd much rather have her raised partially by a well-trained servant in the finest conditions than for her to sleep in a cold stone room with nothing but a log for a pillow."  Rek said, taking a slice of the cake.

"Better that than to end up completely helpless once she realizes daddy, mommy and Ruru aren't there to rescue her when she's in trouble! " Jun replied, cutting her bun in half.

An uncomfortable silence arose between the two for a few minutes until some of the Shichibukai left the Palace, passing by the cafe as they did. They saw Annie the Kid storm out with a bad mood, while Tengu was looking a bit confused himself.

"It would seem he brought _him_ up again." Jun said.

" The swordsman still doesn't realize how much he broke Yagami then." Rek added, looking somber all of the sudden, as was Jun.

They were witnesses to Tengu's battle with Shin, and neither of them could believe Shin was beaten that battle. Tengu's victory against Shin cemented his title as the World's greatest swordsman, and attained him his title of Shichibukai. 

"Did you ever find where Shin went after his defeat? " Jun asked.

"No. Even if I did there's nothing anyone can do for him. " Rek replied. He picked up his tea cup and took a sip. "A broken dream is a terrible thing."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 1, 2009)

~ Mariejois ~

Victor’s eyes flash as the meeting came to an end. Jurgen was contacting him though the tattoo that Victor had gave him so long ago. _ “Sir ve ‘ave ah call from Cristo, zey are under attack.”_ With out a word Victor stands to his feet and quickly makes his exit. As he dose the activity on the Dark Nation kicks into overtime. A ghoulish sailor walks into Victor’s private quarters and pulls several volumes of text off a far shelf. It hisses as it lugs it’s work over to a table. With a creeping cracking sound it’s skeletal hand reaches out and grabs a sheet of paper and as it places the paper on the books ink from it’s body runs onto the sheet forming words 

- Grimm, I acquired these forgotten volumes of lore on Cristo during a second visit. They were buried in the basement of the Cardinal’s Church. I know how you love this kind of stuff, they are written in  the ancient scripts placing their value quite high. I hope you enjoy them and thanks for the Dagger, Victor- 

With that the little monster is off out the door. A moment later it is scurrying down the boarding plank and heading toward Grimm’s vessel. With a hiss it’s up that plank and next to Dread. With a hiss it hands the books over to the man who had quite the confused look about his face. If the books out of nowhere wasn’t strange enough the ghoulish beast busting into an assortment of colored butterflies was. The mass of color fly over to the Dark Nation as it’s anchor started to rise from the sea. With a wave Victor, who was now standing on the deck of his ship, bids Dread farewell.  “See you around!” Victor shouts as his ship creeps out of the harbor. Then his mood turns foul as he turns to Jurgen,  “Plot the quickest route to Cristo, I don’t know who these fools are. But attacking my port city is the last thing they will do.” Victor growls as he cuts his glance to the horizon.  “Aye Sir!” Jurgen says as he feels for the best magnetic course. 

~ Cocoa Island ~ 

"Wait a minute, he"s right there!"

An aide shouted... before pointing to a man with elephant-sized ears, beady eyes, yellow skin tone, and arms that hung low so that he dragged his knuckles on the ground!

"The sicko stayed around to admire his work!"

"What-ba? Why is everyone looking at me like that-ba?"

"HE HAS A STRANGE ACCENT TOO!" The aides all shouted before chasing after the strange man.

WAIT-BA! I DIDN'T DO ANYTHING-BA!!! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-BA!"

The strange man bolted far into the town with the aides right on his tail.

William’s eyes narrowed to dots, how lucky can a person get?  He didn’t know if he should laugh at the sheer stupid luck or face palm for the same reason. But before he could ponder on this conundrum his attention snaps back to Amerigo as he speaks. "Well, that was lucky..." Amerigo spoke deadpan as the rest of the crew sweat-dropped. "Now grab the food and let's be on our way. William like the rest of the crew jumped into action gathering the food, but before they started out he spies a pile of lumber by a wall of tools and nails.  “Lucky.” he mumbles as he sets his food and supplies on the ground.  “What are you doing sir?” a ex-Marine ask.  “We’re going to need wood and nails too.” William replies as he walks over to the stack. “But sir, we can’t spare the man power for that and First Mate was adamant about the food.” the man says in a worried tone.  “Don’t worry about it, I got this.” William replies as he waves the man on.

Popping his fingers William walks to the wood and places his hands on the top of the pile, with a grunt white lines trace over the whole stack, a moment later the pile resembles a small child’s block.  “That should be enough.” the shipwright says as he stuffs the cube in his pocket. Sling a sack of nails over his shoulder he goes back and gathers the supplies he had and hurries off to catch up with everyone else. 

~ Aboard the Swift Justice ~ 

"Seems we're going to head over to the Colossus Kingdom to protect some royal pain in my ass!" he says rolling his eyes, "Seems some rebels want a shot at em' and his guards aren't cutting it, that'll be where we come in! So get yourself ready, we'll be approachin' the Kingdom in not too long!" Tyson announces.  “Aye Sir!” Kenneth replies as he turns back to the exhausted beaten men.  “Well ya heard him lassies, drop yer pebbles and git some rest!” he barks. The men fall into a stupor as they drop their rocks on ropes. They clumsily run about the deck trying to get below deck. Kenneth just shakes his head as he collects the stones.  “I deenea see any hope wit thit bunch thar.” he mumbles as he walks. Placing the weights back in the bag he gets and idea. With a grin he ties the bag around his left foot and hangs off the railing over the deck. As he centers himself he begins to do pull ups, what a better way to unwind then building endurance he sneers in his mind.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 2, 2009)

_Cliffy City_

A small flotilla of pirate ships docks at the other side of the island, the so-called "rough side". Here poverty is widespread, and crime is abundant. 

"Ah, we've arrived. WOO!" A giant of a man stepped out of the largest pirate ship, dressed in a white coat and a wide-brimmed fedora. "Let's see what these South Blue folksies can do against men from the West Blue. WOO!" The giant man howled, his voice feral. He lead his men into a bar, and proceeded to beat up everyone inside. 

Back at the hospital, a multitude of machinery was laid upon a table next to Nile's bed. He was still bedridden, but the arms he had now were undamaged. 

"AAAH!" He yelled. "My finger hurts!"

"OGAR SAVES YOU!" A hulking, muscular man with a thick aftershave in a (female) nurse's uniform charged through the hospital wall, a bandage in hand. "OGAR HEAAAAAAAAAL!" He carefully grabbed Nile's finger and carefully wrapped the bandage around. "Ogar done. Ogar come back when science man poke finger with hammer again." Ogar curtsied, and jumped out the window, taking some of the wall with him.

"Damn it, fleshy fingers are so difficult to use." Nile lamented. This was the 3rd time he hit his hand with a hammer as he repaired his mechanical arms. It was getting rather annoying feeling pain in a part of his body he never felt it for so long a time. Using the organic arms were a lot more difficult as well. For one thing, they become a pain to use the longer he worked. While the same could be said for the rest of his body, he wasn't used to having his arms get tired.

"Ah, I see you are at work even in bed. Ah, how I wish my other doctors were as dedicated as you young man." Dr. Mooring, chief of medicine and owner of the hospital he was in said as he entered the room where Ogar busted in. Mooring was a shrivelled-up old man who wore scrubs just like Dr. Linerauf. His most notable feature was his pegleg, something he gained 4 years ago in a fishing accident. 

"AHHHH! DR. MOOORING!!! MY FACE IS ON FIRE!" Yelled Nurse Millia, the clumsy, well-endowed woman who seemed to experience a different accident every time she passed by Nile's room. 

"If your other doctors do not meet up with your standards, why not just dismiss them or bring in someone more competent?" Nile asked. That's what they did in Research and Development anyway.

Mooring chuckled. "My boy,if you keep punishing people for every failure you'll end up with losing them all. I know most of my staff are strange, like Ogar who's from the country of cavemen" 

"Ogar eat bad-AAAAAAAAAH! BADGER HURT OGAR! BADGER FROM HELL! HELL!" 

-but they're good at what they're supposed to do. You don't punish talent just because they make a single mistake."

Nile paid little heed to Mooring's lesson. "Meh. That sounds inefficient."

"Efficiency isn't always as efficient as you think." Mooring advised. "And before I forget, could you build our hospital a couple of prosthetic limbs? I've only seen them once, and it was from a wrecked Pacifista back in the war. They can be very helpful to the people you know." Mooring walked closer towards Nile. "And we haven't talked about your payment yet. Sure, my hospital will follow our oath to heal anyone who needs it, but patching you up was expensive." 

"Bring me the tools and it shall be done."

Mooring nodded. "Excellent. I'll bring them over after you get your next dose of medicine." 

Nile couldn't care less. He was halfway done with his right arm, and if he continued to work for the next 2 days he'd be done, along with the prosthetics the doctor requested. It'd be a good way to bond with Susan again. "Speaking of prosthetics...where is Dr. Linerauf? I wish to ask her about her devil fruit ability."

Mooring stroked his chin. "She went to the rough side along with Dr. Quoquo and several volunteers to help the poor."


----------



## Hiruma (Dec 2, 2009)

_At Mariejois..._

Annie stopped in surprise as her mantra began to pick up a faint presence. She looked around almost carelessly , but it was really a trick to disguise the fact that she had noticed someone.

A white cloak burst into being.

"Whoa, calm down," Fluck said, putting his hands up in the air; Annie had grabbed him and pressed one of her golden revolvers against his forehead. 

"Oh, it's you, fella," Annie said, withdrawing her gun. "Don't spook me like that, you know my mantra can barely pick you up," she adds, trying her best to cover her lack of composure. Normally, Annie would have realized it was Fluck's presence simply due to the static his abilities caused on her mantra, but she wasn't quite as calm as she might have been due to the previous episode with Tengu.

Not for nothing, though, was Fluck the avatar of chaos. The chaos within Annie was quite prominent and she was obviously not in her normal state. The chaosman briefly considered raising this topic, but eventually decided against it in case it was something sensitive. Unfortunately, he did not know that what he decided to mention next was in fact the topic he had decided against bringing up.

"Have you heard from Shin recently?"

The gunslinger froze. "What makes you ask that?" she asked slowly.

"Well, I don't know if you've noticed, but there's another pirate about calling himself the 'Red Sun'. Name of _Shin Yagami_," Fluck explained.

"Yeah, I noticed. What gives?"

"Supposedly he's the crown prince of Nihon."

"And why would you know this? What's the importance, anyway?" Annie asked suspiciously.

"Because Larissa and I met him in North Blue. Don't ask why, you know how our fruits work, sometimes we just need to do some things. That's not the point. The point is, we thought it was a funny coincidence so we went to see Shin - our Shin - about it," Fluck replied, pausing to catch his breath now that he was speaking more quickly. "We _think_ that he might have been tricked by some of the Nihonese into acting as a distraction for the crown prince named Shin. And yes, he does know, we told him," he added, cutting off Annie as she made to say something. 

"I don't know what he plans to do now, but he may very well be aiming to take revenge on the other Shin and those Nihonese guys who tricked him. I just though you ought to know."

----
_With the Crimson Fist Pirates..._

Albert watched the scene before him in vague amusement. He was still not very happy with how he had been forcibly recruited and was thus relishing the trouble his captain was in. On the other hand, now that he was a Crimson Fist  whether he liked it or not, he might as well do his part. The prismman pulled his gloves off with his teeth and shrugged off his black coat.

"Explosive Purple," he said, firing a beam of violet energy. The woman managed to react in time, however, and ducked. The beam extended past her head, missing by inches, and exploded the wall instead.

"Player substitution, I think."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 2, 2009)

With the Crimson Fist Pirates

".....This is bad."She muttered, it seemed this Derrick Crimson guy hadn't been alone."I think I got carried away."She took a look at the hole in the wall, then at the DF user."Time for a momentary retreat!"She suddenly shouted and dove trough the hole at a very specific angle that almost immediately allowed her to have cover by what still stood of the wall.

Albert was a little caught off guard by the retreat, he had figured she wouldn't give up that easily. "So what now?"

Outside Maxi was putting some distance between her and the explosive ray shooting guy, meanwhile she was trying to think of an strategy. From what she saw there were at least two more friends that Crimson guy had with him. Fighting them on her own was just suicide.

"I should get the guys."She said to herself but conveniently another option presented itself. A couple of marines were standing not far from the bar, it seemed the explosion had caught their interest and they were about to investigate.

She ran over to them and informed them that several pirates were inside and that if they were to help her catch them that she would split the reward with them.

Inside the bar


"Dammit Albert."Derrick picked himself off the floor."You chased my sexy admirer away!"

"I'm not your freaking admirer, you dumbass!"Maxi shouted at him, she had just re-entered the bar but now with back up with her.She had just managed to overhear Derrick shouting at Albert, a keen observer would've noticed that she didn't deny the sexy part of Derrick's comment.

"Anyways."She cleared her throat."Lady Justice has arrived, now with back up with her."She pointed at the handful of marines that stood behind her."Take them out boys."For a brief moment there was other silence, the situation was rather awkward because Maxi had struck this cool looking leader-like pose.

She sweatdropped and then looked back.

"Sorry miss, we do things differently around here."The marines calmly walked around her and moved over to Derrick and his crew."Look guys, we have some rules here and one is that people that pay us protection money are kept safe by us."He pointed at the wall.

"We need you to pay for the damages, and how should I put it.....A little money for our troubles as well, so how about."He mentally made an expense estimation."25 million beri, if you pay us you're free to leave town immediately without prosecution."This would be either be one hell of an expensive wall they needed to repair or they were asking for one hell of an bribe......The latter seemed more probable.

"What?!?"Maxi was stunned, how could a marine propose something like that.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 2, 2009)

*With The Crimson Fist Pirates...*

Jasmine finished her food and wiped her mouth clean. "Right, I have a few things to say." she stood up and brushed herself off. "Number one, I am a demon." She pushed her sunglasses up and pulled out her cigarettes. "Number two." she placed on in her mouth, then put the pack between her rack. "I am the sister of Jason and Joseph Rodgers, And the daughter of Akuma Rodgers." 

She then light the cigarette. "And the final thing i have to say." She charged forward and punched one of the men right between his bottom rib and one rib above it. "This attack, is called Meteor fist." The marine let out a deep cough and dripped syliva down his mouth. "THE RODGERS NEVER BOW DOWN TO MARINES!" she took a proud stance and began to laugh. "Damn i'm cool." 


With Grimm-

"So did i miss anything?" He walked onto his ship and looked over at dread, carrying a few books. "Well....  Uhh... Victor gave you these books... In his unique fashion..." He coughed. "Excellent, he had said he had something for me." Grimm picked up the stack of books and read the card.

- Grimm, I acquired these forgotten volumes of lore on Cristo during a second visit. They were buried in the basement of the Cardinal?s Church. I know how you love this kind of stuff, they are written in the ancient scripts placing their value quite high. I hope you enjoy them and thanks for the Dagger, Victor-

"Interesting... forgotten lore of Cristo island?" He smirked. "It's been so long since we've been there... Even though half our crew had lived on the island." He nodded. "Anti- Cristo, Such a unique place." He laughed. "I do so wish to go there again." Grimm turned out to sea. "But for now, We'll head course to the new Aketa Island. There's someone i wish to speak with."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 2, 2009)

*With the Crimson Fist Pirates*

Maxi watched with a suprise look on her face as the Rodgers Sister took out one of the marines with a power punch, "There, something to destroy..." Jace said with an evil look on his face. He leaped forward and delivered a kick into one of the marines, sending him flying into another one.

_"Wow, they all look pretty strong,"_ she says as she watches, _"All except..."_ she turns to Derrick, "Now, now, there's no need to be ashamed of being my admirer, I'm sure your not the only one," he says with a positive look on his face before drifting off into his day dreams.

"Oi! First mate Darren, focus!" Jace shouts over to him. This snaps him back into reality, but with an annoyed look on his face, "Anyway..." he walks forward, grabbing three posters off of the wall, "I'd like to edit what our lovely local demon said before,"  he stops and crosses his arms, "The Crimson Fist Pirates...NEVER BOW DOWN TO MARINES!" he says pointing a finger at them. 

He then looks down at the three posters, "However, if you really want that 25 Million," he holds out their three bounty posters, "We're worth 38 Million! So you better earn your cash!" he says socking one in the mouth.

"Flaming Red!" Albert fires a red beam, setting one of the marines a blaze. Derrick draws his two hook blades and charges towards one of the marines. He hooks his leg, pulls it up, knocking him on his back and then points the blade at him, "Things not going according to plan?"

"Actually, that marine that your little pet punched before has been sent to get reenforcements...They'll be arriving any-" he turns and sees the man he sent crawling out the door, holding his wound, "Why haven't you gotten help yet!"

He tries to speak but just coughs out some blood, "Idiot..." however back up was already making its way down. Another squad had been deployed to check up on things.

"What's going on here!" one shouts, "Good, some real marines showing up," she thinks to herself, "Your trying to make a big deal without us!" the leader shouted outraged.

He lifted his gun and fired it right at the man under Derrick's blade, a fatal blow, "Scum...Now, men, lets get to work!" he says signalling his men to charge.

As they make their way in Derrick turns to Maxi, "Well Miss Admirer, you plannin' on helping your Dream Man?" he says towards the Pirate Hunter.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 2, 2009)

Haji Island

His desire for revenger had grown stronger than his sense of shame, which was a notable feat for anyone who had seen Shin Igami recently. He still couldn't quite make sense of why he had been used as a pawn by his childhood idol but he intended to get to the bottom of it.

After grabbing a bag full of supplies he went on his way and took the landing craft he had used to get here. A sail had been attached to it, since he couldn't paddle with one arm. It wouldn't go fast but it should be enough to make it out of the calm belt so that he could search for a more seaworthy vessel to sail on.

Finding the Emerald Storm would be easy, he opened his palm and revealed the tool he would use to find his target. It was a small piece of paper, not just any piece of paper but the biblicard he had been given many years ago when he returned to his master for a second period of training. This time it was during his days as a pirate, a year or so before that fated battle that left ended the career of the Smokin' Samurai.

The problem would be getting trough several locations unseen, he knew for a fact that he was nearby Tatsu territory and that man was high up on the list of people that Shin wanted to evade. .


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 2, 2009)

*Jace*

"Bitches!" Jace roared, pounding several marines into the ground. "Eat my pain!" He shouted again. Several marines charged at him, and he whipped his legs around, sending them crashing through the walls. He laughed and began to charge at the marine's reinforcements, but something caught his eye...

It was his bounty poster, lying forgotten next to Jasmine's. Jace's face heated up as he realized, yet again, that the girl had a bigger bounty than him. "I WILL NOT BE DENIED!" He shouted suddenly. "Head of Lightning!" He shot forward, leaping over the marine squad and charging towards the main base.

"Hey!" Derrick shouted suddenly. "Where's he going?!"

"The only thing up that way is the marine base." Maxi said.

"Oh hell no..."

Jace sped towards the marine base, slamming through the doors at top velocity. Alarms began going off immediately, and he threw himself behind cover as gunfire rang out. "Try it bitches! I'm Jace, captain of the Crimson Fist Pirates!"

"Is that so?" A deep voice rumbled behind him. Jace backflipped and attempted to kick the man in the face, but he caught the blow and threw Jace at a wall. He laughed, and the motion shook the hundreds of piuercings all over his body. "Runt. I'm commander Ryu of this base. There's no chance you're getting out of here."

Jace snarled and stood up. "Head of Lightning!" He charged again, but the man caught his outstretched hand and using his own momentum against him, slammed him into a wall. "I get it..." Jace muttered, staggering to his feet. "You're a martial artist, like me. Some form of Judo."

Ryu laughed, the volume of it shaking the walls around him. "Judo of the rising wind young runt. Remember it well, as the martial art that ended your life."

"Not likely." Jace leaped forward. "White Winds!"

Ryu grabbed his leg in mid kick and hurled him into a wall. "Your style is too flashy, too indirect." He raised his large fist. "It will be your death."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 2, 2009)

Derrick stabs the sharp base of his hook blades into another opponent, "That idiot," he spins around and slashes another marine, "Albert, Jasmine...Hot Girl! Do you three think you can handle things here? I have to stop Jace from killing himself," he says rolling his eyes.

"Explosive Purple!" Albert fires a blast, "Yea, I think we'll be able to take care of things here." 

Derrick nods and chucks his hook blades forward, they slash through the Marines blocking his path. He follows the path, grabs hold of his blades and plants his feet, "Magma Geiser!" he blasts himself high into the air with the magma that shoot out of his feet.

"But, before I go, I'll leave me crew a nice little present..." he raises his hands into the air, "Cindering Clap!" he slams his glowing hands together and lava explodes out of them in all directions as they impact, raining down on the marines. 

He then turns his attention to the Marine Base as he lands on the ground. He fastens his blades onto his back and continues his rush towards his crewmate's location.

"Lava Leg!" he kicks a blast of lava that melts straight through the door of the base. He leaps through the hole he created and looks around the base, "Jace!" he shouts, "Jaaaace!" Nothing.

As he continues to run through the base, he finally gets a response, but not quite what he was expecting. He feels the wind of something flying past him and slamming into the wall. He turns to see Jace, battered and bruised, dripping blood, "So, will you provide more of a challenge than that weakling?"

Jace slowly starts to rise, but Derrick walks over to him, and forces him down, pushing down on his shoulder, "No, I'll handle this one..." he tightens the grip of his fists and then turns around. He removes his red jacket, leaving him in a white t-shirt, his single glove, and finally he folds up his sun glasses and tosses them on top of the pile. 

The Pirate Captain walks forward, "Well, I'm Commander Ryu,"  the heavily pierced man said, "But you probably know me as Lionhead, the ultimate force of this-" his jaw soon drops as he looks down and sees Derrick's fist slammed into his stomach, "Magma Suprise..." lava then blasts straight out of his fist and forces Lionhead into the wall.

"Get your ass up, I'm not done with you yet!" he shouts at the Marine with a tone he has never displayed before, a look so intense that it could break any grown man's spirit. His eyes, never seen so clearly with his sunglasses on, pierce his opponent's soul as he barks another order, "I SAID GET UP!" he shouts, his fists dripping lava.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 2, 2009)

With Jasmine-

"Whoo~ That's cool." she dodges some of the stray magma droplets. "I guess i better get serious." She draws her blade and charges forward, on of the marines swings his cutlass down but Jasmine quickly turns her body mid run and slashes his stomach. As he falls she jumps on top of his head and removes her gun, firing two shots into another two marines and drop kicking a third before landing back on her feet. 

"Yeah, Whose awesome." She adjusts her glasses, a marine charges her from behind but she simply turns around and kicks his neck, knocking him into a wall. "Alright, I'll get to the real beating no-" BOOM! A barrel breaks through, Jasmine is unable to avoid and ends up on the other side of the room.

"Oi Oi Oi!" A large man, standing twelve foot four breaks down the door and most of the surrounding wall as he walks into the bar. He wears a marine uniform that barely fits and has long wild red hair. "Is this a party?" He grinned, his teeth had gaps and bends and holes... honestly had to be the worst teeth ever... "Boy, you sure do win the award for ugly son of a beach." Jasmine pushed the barrel off her. "Let's dance."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 3, 2009)

*The Jeweled Pirate and the Port of Blades Pt.1*

~ Sand Point Island  ~ 

A three masted sloop pulls into port at Sand Point Village. Dropping anchor a jolly roger can be seen waving in the wind. A gold skull with ruby eyes with crossed golden forks is depicted on the flag. A man wearing a bright royal red navel officers suit is seen pacing on the deck. His dark velvet hat sways in the wind as he barks his orders to his men. “Alright you filthy swine, take what we need and kill any who oppose. The Blue Blood Pirates are in town and where here to raise hell!” he barks as the pointy beard that hung off his chin catches the spittle that flows from his mouth as he hollers. His men, in less formal attire, scurry about the deck as they pick up all sorts of makeshift weapons. “Bring me a suitable broad as well!” he commands as the boarding plank is lowered to the dock. His men roar with delight as they storm barefooted onto the harbor below. The first person to encounter the pirates is the dock hand that collects a tariff for ship docking, they gut him like a pig for just being in the way. Soon the handful of marines that were stationed at Sand Point are quickly overran as the Pirates take control of the Marine HQ. The elderly Marine that had paid out the bounty on Jim Hawkins was drug out of the base by his collar.

The First Mate of the Blue Bloods then forces the man to his knees. Gripping his collar in his hand the punk pulls the elderly man to him and pushes a pistol to the side of his head.  “No heroics now. We her to restock, if you cooperate we’ll try to limit the casualties and be on our way!” he shouts as people gaze at them from windows and doors. 

-Meanwhile at the park-

Two of the Pirates had broke from the main group that was rampaging through the city and had stumbled into the park. Under a large tree they spot Ivy napping. Sick smiles draw across their face as they begin to tip toe in her direction. “What ‘ave we her Bill?” the one on the left asks. “Not sure Sam.” the other replies as they hug up to a tree so they wouldn’t wake her. “Man look at the tits on her!” Sam says as he licks his lips. “Are you thinking what I’m thinking?” Bill replies in an excited yet hushed tone. “I dunno man, remember what the captain said.” Sam replies as he neverously rubbed the back of his neck. “Come on man, it’s not everyday you come across a figure like that.” Bill says as he nudges Sam with the edge of his elbow. “But you know how the captain gets.” Sam replies as he pulls both hands to the front of his body. “Come on, we’ll just have a lil fun then kill her.” Bill says as he starts to move, “he’ll never know.” he assures as he slowly makes his way to Ivy. When he has closed the distance to Ivy by half Sam swallows hard and steps out slowly following Bill. “That ah boy.” Bill muses as he gets even closer to her.

As he nears her he leans into her face like he was going to give her a kiss as his hands reached for his belt. But before he can plant the first kiss Ivy’s eye pops open. Her left hand fires up and grabs the man by his Adam’s Apple. Sitting up she quickly pulls a blade off her thigh and bring the point to the man’s chin.  “And what was you planning on doing?” she ask with a growl. The man attempts to swallow, but Ivy’s grip on his throat prevents the reaction. “Nothing.” he says with a rasp.  “So I take it you were just tightening your belt eh? Ivy replies as she lowers her dagger to the man’s crotch. “Hurt me and the Captain will level this town.” the man replies in a strained voice completely ignoring her belt comment. “I knew this was a bad idea..” Sam says to himself as he crouches to keep an eye on the situation.  “Captain? So dose that make you a Pirate?” Ivy ask.


----------



## Hiruma (Dec 3, 2009)

_Somewhere else in Mariejois..._

Marie settled down with a nice cup of coffee. It was always stressful whenever there was a Shichibukai meeting. She knew that most of the Shichibukai barely spared her a thought, but some of them were also known to be crazy, capricious bastards who might kill you just because you weren't looking at them the right way. She looked up when she heard two more people sitting down on the chairs next to her - her close friends, who shall remain nameless for the purposes of this narration.

"Did you see your white knight again?" one of them asked. They could never resist a small jibe whenever Fluck was present. Marie merely shook her in slight irritation and said, "I already told you, he has a lover."

"Quite a looker too, really. Why don't you find someone else?" the other asked. "I _am_ looking for someone," Marie responds with greater irritation. "What did you two want, anyway?"

"Nothing much, all of us civilian workers have been ordered to try our best to do nothing in case we accidentally piss off one of the Shichibukai and they end up nuking the Holy Land, so we're on break like you" one said, shrugging.

"Fluck wouldn't do that," Marie replied thoughtfully. "No, he wouldn't," the other two agreed. "How did your man ever become a Shichibukai, anyway?"

"What do you mean?" Marie asked. "Well, look at it this way," one of them explained, ticking off her fingers "one is the 'World's Strongest Swordsman', one is the 'Queen of Gunslingers', two more are totally batshit insane and slaughter whole islands, one sinks marine ships and leads fleets of pirates around on a giant turtle just because he feels like it, and the new one used to be the leader of a giant criminal organization. Meanwhile, the 'Chaos Meister' just sails around and does whatever."

"Well, I suppose Fluck isn't very intimidating. Still, he was the one who captured Darver Grenguo, you know?"

"Really?!"

"Well, he fought him to a standstill and the marines swooped in after that. It was big news back then, that's why he was allowed to be a Shichibukai. The Government wouldn't have taken someone who isn't well-known. He already had other exploits before that anyway. You girls know Cordeohars Island?"

"That's his home base, isn't it?"

"Yeah, but what is less known was that it used to be an island for training marines..."

----
_10 years ago..._

"Land sighted, captain."

"Well done, Kazoko. That's Cordeohars Island, right?" Fluck asked. The 'Chaos Meister' looked more or less the same as he did in the present time, but his cloak was entirely white and ragged, indicating the amount of battles it had been through.

"Shouldn't we think of a plan, Fluck?" Larissa asked, frowning. "The minimum amount of time we have to spend on this island is a week."

"Plan? What plan? We already stocked up on supplies on the island before, so we don't need to get any from here. The island is huge, anyway. It shouldn't be too difficult to evade the marines."

"That's not the only problem. The townspeople are also fiercely anti-pirate, they won't take kindly to us being here."

"Well, we'll manage," Fluck replied, turning to face the island. _"I wonder why...I feel such a strange affinity with this place,"_ he mused to himself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 3, 2009)

*The New World...*
The fierce battle between two Yonkou rages back and forth. Completely surrounded by Yajuu's fleet, the Black Sword Pirate crew fights back with grit and determination, greatly outnumbered...but not outmatched. 

Up at the tip top Hydra head of his flagship, Yajuu and Marc square off. Yajuu waits for Marc to attack, in fact he almost begs for it. He steps towards Marc almost nonchalantly. 

"I have lived on this earth for 123 years my child, and none have been able to slay me try as they might. Will you be the one to accomplish what men far more powerful then yourself could not?" Yajuu asks Marc with a smile.  

Then Yajuu bares his neck to Marc, "Come test my divinity. IF YOU ARE MAN ENOUGH!!" 
_
On The Gorgon's Mask..._
Hawthorne supports Tetra on the second largest ship in Yajuu's fleet, _The Gorgon's Mask_. He speeds through a crowd of Yajuu's Pirates swinging his snake devil fruit enhanced Bisento blade wildly in a circle, cutting anyone in his way to ribbons. 

A pirate leaps at him from the side and Hawthorne focuses on him with his cybernetic left eye, which glows white hot suddenly. 

*BABOOM! *

The Pirate explodes into flames and Hawthorne smirks as he dodges the flaming human missile that the Pirate has become. Through his HUD he sees it'll take several seconds for the solar powered eye to recharge and he can also tell that the bomb he has planted on Marc's ship has a little less then five minutes left until it blows. 

Hawthorne looks over towards Tetra as she literally rips through the enemy. Such a marvel she is he thinks to herself. She's the only real level headed member of Marc's crew and he's come to respect her over the years, unlike his hatred of Marc which has only grown and become more intense. 

Suddenly a figures leaps in front of Tetra, a female Pirate with hair that writhes like a mass of snakes. She is both beautiful and terrifying at the same time...

*Medea
Yajuu's Divine Angel of Mercy
Bounty: 600,000,000*

Medea eyes glow blood red as she stares at Tetra. She wields a vicious looking snake bow of the kind made in Amazon Lilly and behind her back is strapped a quiver full of arrows. 

"Little girls should stay out of the affairs of the great and terrible!" she tells Tetra as she reaches for her arrows with whip fast speed and fires off a dozen of them in the span of a second. 

*Meanwhile...*
Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens and the New World Marine Taskforce observe from a distance. With her binoculars Clemens personally observes the battle. So far the Black Sword crew seems to be holding its own but its a losing battle in the long run. Marc is simply far too outnumbered and unlike other great underdogs of the past, the weather nor fate seems to be with him this time around.  

Clemens turns around and faces the group of Vice Admiral's assembled in front of her. Technically they are all equals but Meiji in his infinite wisdom has seen fit to place Clemens in charge. 

"We will move in the moment it appears that one side is on the verge of victory. Yajuu cannot be allowed to win this battle and must be routed by any means necessary. Make no mistake, even with all of us assembled here, we are still no match for Yajuu himself. We will simply delay Yajuu and allow the Black Swords to escape should the need arise."

"Any questions?" she asks her fellow Vice Admirals.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 3, 2009)

*The Jeweled Pirated and Port of Blades Pt.2*

?Yeah, what?s it to ya?? the man replies as he grips at Ivy's hands.  ?Oh no reason, it just means the town won?t get mad with me when I do this.? Ivy says with a snap. ?Do what?? the man asks. But Ivy simply acts and with a quick snap her dagger shoots up and stabs the man in throat under the jaw line. The flash of the blade can be seen briefly in the pirate?s mouth as it cut into his pallet and enters his brain. Bill gurgles as his eyes roll into the back of his head. As his body goes limp Sam freaks out and leaps to his feat. ?HOLY SHIT!? he hollers as he turns. An annoyed look crosses Ivy?s features as she spots the man.  ?There is always more then one.? she mutters as she pushes the dead pirate away as she pulled her blade free. Then with another snap she flips the blade and grabs it by the tip. Then aiming skyward at an angle she whips her arm around and releases the knife. It flies in a strait line then descends rapidly at it?s apex, a few seconds later it buries it?s self into the neck of the Pirate bringing him to the ground. Puling herself from the ground Ivy slings the blood from her hand.  ?Time to go see what this ruckus is about.? she growls as she walks. 

- At the Harbor-

?Is there any person that would challenge me?? the captain ask as he waves his loaded pistol in the air like a mad man. ?No takers huh? He shouts with a laugh ?I don?t blame you, if I were you lot I?d be afraid or Jeweled Jack as well!? he sneers as he continues to wave his gun around.   ?Hey broom head, you the captain.? Ivy shouts as she places both hands on her hips. Jack turns around with a growl. ?Yeah I am who?s?? he losses his train of thought as his eyes fall on Ivy. ?What?s a piece of ass like you doing in a dump like this?? he asks as drool runs down the side of his mouth. A vein pops out on the side of Ivy?s head as she pulls one her daggers free.  ?A piece of ass eh?? she mumbles as her face turns red. ?Oh look, kitty has claws, I?m so sccccaaaarrrred.? Jack mocks as he turns back to his crew on the dock. ?She not my type, so do what you will with her.? he orders as he begins to walk back to his ship. The first man to make a move was one just returning from the city he tries to sneak up on her but catches the dagger she was wielding right between the eyes. 

Another screams loudly as he charges in  ?Five Point Strike!? Ivy utters as she leans into his attack while her hands fall to her thighs. In a quick succession of strikes she plants four blades into various pressure points freezing the man in place. With a wink and a kiss blow she stabs the man in the heart with the final strike. As he collapses she leaps back and throws herself into a spin  ?Whip Storm Barrage.? she says calmly. As her body begins to blur from the spinning motion a rain of throwing knives shoot out bringing down a dozen of the fodder pirates that were on and around the harbor. But as she stops spinning she doubles over as she grabs her head.  ?Damn, I over did it.? she mumbles as she visibly wobbles. ?Oh, poor baby. Your outta knives and your dizzy.? Jack says as he nears her. He places the tip of his pistol to Ivy?s forehead. ?Your gonna pay for killing my men.? he says as he puts his finger on the trigger. Ivy growls as she reacts, knocking the man?s hand aside she quickly wraps it up and spins Jack around pulling his arm to the lower part of his upper back.

Ivy then throws her free hand over his shoulder to his neck with another knife. ?Where were you hiding that one?? Jack asks nervously. Ivy just smiles innocently as she pulls her arm around his neck and squeezes. Then man soon blacks out and she lets him crumple to the ground.  ?Alright you six, you now work for me, collect my knives and be setting nicely on the dock until I return.? she says as she bends down and grabs Jack by the boot.

- Center of Town-

Ivy soon comes into view of the First Mate and the older marine. His face turns red as he rubs the point of the gun against his prisoner ?s head. ?Let the captain go, or he gets it!? he shouts. Ivy, already in a foul mood, just snorts as she flings her hand forward a split second later the first mate hits the ground with a knife sticking out of his forehead. ?Thanks Ivy.? the Marine musters as he stands.  ?Don?t worry about it, how much is this sorry excuse for a pirate worth?? she replies as she tosses Jack in front of the Marine. ?I couldn?t tell ya Ivy, we?d have to go into HQ, but there are four or five of those bastards in there.  ?Gimme a couple minutes then.? she replies as she heads toward the Marine base. A few seconds later she enters the building.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 3, 2009)

_Cliffy City, the Rough Side_

Dr. Linerauf was at a shelter for the homeless at the rough side, giving check-ups to everyone who went there. 

"Here you go little boy." She said to a child sitting on his father's lap, handing him a small packet. "Just drink these pills once a day and our allergies won't act up as much. Are you sure you don't want to get rid of your dog? It'll make it a lot easier for your nose if you did."

The child shook his head. "No. Mr. Frank and I will always be together!"

Linerauf sighed. "Please!? It'll help with your condition, and if you give him to me I promise I'll sew him back up real well after I'm done! I won't even use the bonesaw!" She revealed to the child a rather imposing saw with serrated edges. A malevolent air began to surround Linerauf as her smile widened. "It'll be swift and painless. I promise, Mr. Frank won't feel a thing when I slice his thighs open so I can see his muscles.

The child simply stared at the saw, and a small puddle of liquid on his father's lap was key enough for them to leave. "No thank you Dr. Linerauf, we'll take our chances." 

"LINERAUF! YOU ARE SCARING THE SICKLY PEOPLES AGAIN!" Dr. Quoquo yelled as he finished up putting on an old man's cast for him. "Do not talk of the cutting up of the patients until they are of the needing of the cutting up." 

Linerauf smiled towards the elderly doctor. Quoquo was an old man like Mooring,  though his muscular physique could fool anyone that this octogenarian was in his 40's. "Herr Quoquo, I really wanted to see what dog breed that family had. It might be a new breed that I can inspect! I've always wanted to have a close up look at the scalp of a dog, but the difference between breeds can sometimes be so great that I can't help but want to cut them all!" Linerauf got off her stool and made a pose a la pokemon, her scalpel pointing upwards and making an audible _shing_ing sound.

"For Buggy's sake, Linerauf, stop thinking of the cutting up of the living things! It's scaring the patients!" Quoquo pointed to the line in front of Linerauf, which had steadily transfered to Quoquo's line the more she spoke. 

"Oh. Does anyone need surgery?" Linerauf asked. No one raised their hands.

Quoquo sighed. "Why don't you do the handing out of the nutrional supplements?" He pointed to some boxes behind Linerauf, filled with small packets.

"Anything to help Herr Quoquo!" Linerauf picked up the box and went out of the shelter. 

"Sometimes I am of the wondering how she became a doctor." Quoquo said, looking at the large number of people lined up before him.

As Linerauf stepped out of the shelter, a gun shot whizzed past her, hitting a middle-aged woman in rags. 

8 armed men, most likely pirates from out of town, walked towards the shelter, their pistols and rifles aimed at the crowd."Oy, cough up all your cash!"


----------



## JustDoIt (Dec 3, 2009)

*New World...*
"We will move in the moment it appears that one side is on the verge of victory. Yajuu cannot be allowed to win this battle and must be routed by any means necessary. Make no mistake, even with all of us assembled here, we are still no match for Yajuu himself. We will simply delay Yajuu and allow the Black Swords to escape should the need arise."

"Any questions?" she asks her fellow Vice Admirals.
Lone Dors stares at the battle's view. He can sense the fierce battle and his heart tells him to just go and destroy everything but his mind leads him right and decides to go with the orders. But when the time comes as the Vice-Admiral Clemens said he will interfere and will take a taste of a Yonkou.

With his arms crossed in front Lone responds, "I am ready for anything. I hope you are all ready too when the time comes." aiming all the other Vice-Admirals with his voice. 

Lone Dors has a long past and a successful career as a marine and nothing will stop him from reaching the top. He trusts himself and he doesn't need to test his skills with his colleagues.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 3, 2009)

Firebrick Island

Shin VS Capo

Shin decided to make use of some of his more recently created moves, now that he was tutored by The Emerald Storm in the principles of the Kazeken he had been able to work on moves that made use of those principles. This was why it was such a rare fighting style, it required a natural aptitude for a specific branch and then you'd have to be lucky enough to train under a master that had mastered the corresponding branch. Beyond that there were no attacks passed on to a successor, you were just given the knowledge and tools to create your own.

Shin reached for one of his tanto, and after jumping back to increase the space between him and Capo he casually  threw the blade in the direction of his opponent.It was done so with a curve and mentally he counted to ensure the timing was dead on like it needed to be for this technique.

"Kazeken: Shippuu Tsubame!"He yelled out as he thrust his blade in the direction of Capo and the tanto that was still sailing trough the air. The force generated by the thrust may not have been strong enough to cause serious damage on it's own but it certainly managed to seriously accelerate the tanto after colliding into it.

Capo was caught off guard by this, he messed up the timing of his block and the blade did deflect of his claymore but caught him in the knee."Agh fuck!"
The marine cursed out loudly and in a reflex he used his claymore to stabilize himself but realized his mistake quickly as he when he felt the threat of an attack coming again.

"Shinkou Tsubame."

He looked in front again and was just able to spot a blur in front of him, a second later he suddenly felt a sharp pang in his shoulder.He let go of his claymore and attempted to pull out the wakizashi that was stabbed in his shoulder.

Shin attacked relentlessly and initiated one of his follow up attacks."Chi no Chouin."He raced over to the wobbling Capo and jumped up, landing on the back of the wakazishi's handle. With his weight and momentum on it the blade was pushed deeper into Capo's flesh and the already unbalanced marine was tipped over. He fell on his back, the blade ran trough the ground quite literally pinning him down.

Shin had one foot on the handle, the other on Capo's chest and with the katana in his hands he took a baseball batting like pose before slashing down at the exposed throat of Capo."Chi no Izumi!"As he muttered the name of this finisher an appropriate fountain of blood gushed from the fallen marine.
"Akamizu."Shin chuckled as the retrieved his blades while standing in this red rain, courtesy to Capo.

Though before leaving he slashed rapidly at the chest of Capo and only then sheathed his katana.As the crown prince walked away the camera focuses on the exposed chest of Capo. Surface cuts on the skin spelled out *To Don, from The Red Sun.*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 3, 2009)

*The New World...*

"Any questions?" she asks her fellow Vice Admirals.

She turns as she hears something coming from behind. She readies for an attack, her eyes glowing their trademark green, but they soon revert to normal as she realizes who's approaching. 

What appears to be a red motorcycle looking vehicle cuts through the ocean and high speeds but slows to a stop at the Vice Admirals' position. The rider steps off and removes his helmet, "Yea, is this over yet," he says rolling his eyes, "I really hope these two just kill each other, I'm not much of a fan of saving Pirates from each other."

"How did he hear what she said?" one of the newer Vice Admirals questions another. The Rider points towards his helmet, "This thing does more than keep the wind from messing up my hair, and one of it's features includes a sonic amplifier," he spins it around in his hands, "I heard Miss Boss barking orders from a mile away," he then slips on the helmet and raises the visor, "Lets take a listen to what's going with our good old friends the Yonkou now," he says cranking up the power.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 3, 2009)

With Ginzou

The admiral had made his way to his ship, at his side was Lt. Commander Mary Jane who had been asking him all about the meeting during the walk back to The MacGuffin.
It was rare after all that everyone was present during a Shichibukai meeting and the fact that it had happened now meant something big was going to happen. After she had confirmed Alph had held it together during the meeting she asked him what had been discussed.

"The matter of Tatsu was brought up, we will be part of a delegation sent to broker a deal with the Yonkou." He wasn't willing to divulge more about the meeting though, while he was usually cold and distant he now actually seemed in a bad mood for some reason.

Mary could only assume it was because Ginzou didn't quite agree with the deal part of their mission.

"Admiral Ginzou to the MacGuffin."He touched his ear as he said this.On his ship a communications officer answered."I read you, sir."

"Prepare the ship,we are leaving in a few minutes."Ginzou ordered."Ginzou out."He immediately ended the transmission, without bothering to listen to the officer's confirmation.

"Lt. Commander I need you to prepare the Panzer Packs for combat, the possibility exists that I will be forced to kill the Yonkou."Mary Jane froze for a second, she knew "The Duke" well enough to know that translated to: I'm going to make sure that I'll get to kill him.
As strict as he was with following orders he was known to be a bit.....Troublesome, when facing one of the former unnamed pirate crew members.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Dec 3, 2009)

*Yonkou Vs Yonkou! The Battle that will decide the fate of The New World!*

Marc looks at Yajuu in disgust, "you know" Marc says cracking his neck from side to side as he takes a vial of liquid out of his pocket. "If you weren't such a sick fuck, we could actually do some serious damage to the world government" Marc says stabbing himself in the chest with the vial as it empties its contents into his body. "But whenever I see your fucking face, I can't help but feel the need to part you from it over and over." Marc reaches for the holsters on his back as Yajuu smiles in anticipation of what is to come.

"Five minutes" Marc says simply as the katana in the scabbard burst from their scabbard lodging themselves into every conceivable part of Yajuu's ship. "That's how long this antidote against your poison will last" Marc says as the area is taped off by the yellow caution tape. "Too fucking bad you will be dead in four" Marc says taking up one of the katana in front of him. Yajuu's face splits into a demonic smile as Marc suddenly bursts towards him with explosive speed.

*Meanwhile...*

"Hawthorne what are you doing here?" Tetra says in surprise upon spotting him. She is so used to his presence that she unconsciously blocked it out while fighting. "This isn't part of the plan" Tetra said in confusion. "I have this ship under control you are supposed to be attacking one of the other ships!" However before Hawthorne can answer a figures leaps in front of Tetra, a female Pirate with hair that writhes like a mass of snakes. She is both beautiful and terrifying at the same time...

*Medea
Yajuu's Divine Angel of Mercy
Bounty: 600,000,000*

Medea eyes glow blood red as she stares at Tetra. She wields a vicious looking snake bow of the kind made in Amazon Lilly and behind her back is strapped a quiver full of arrows. 

"Little girls should stay out of the affairs of the great and terrible!" she tells Tetra as she reaches for her arrows with whip fast speed and fires off a dozen of them in the span of a second.

The arrows pierce and afterimage of Tetra as she disappears from where she is standing with explosive speed. "Those aren't normal arrows" Tetra whispers to herself as she materialized behind Medea in an instant. "I have to be careful!" she says as her blade races towards Medea.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 3, 2009)

*Mariejois*
Darver was currently back in his room that was supplied to him while at the Holy Land. Why Darver was still present at Mariejois and had not departed like the other Shichibukai was a mystery indeed. The newly inaugurated Shichibukai thought over the events that took place at the meeting. So many of the pirates that were rookies during his age as the Makaosu were now stronger and well known. The same pirates who he could easily crush years earlier were now able to go toe-to-toe with the Shichibukai. This, however, didn't trouble Darver not one bit.

The Shichibukai was standing on the balcony that was connected to his room reviewing the letter that was given to him directly after the Shichibukai meeting by a pigeon. The contents of the letter greatly surprised the reader. How could the government trust him to such a degree after he sought to destroy the organization ten years earlier? How could they welcome him into the Holy Land with opened arms and even give him his own room after what he's done? Darver concluded that the marines would undoubtedly gain with the aid of his services.

Darver didn't care about that, though. It would only end up playing into his hands in the end.


----------



## Bertelsen (Dec 3, 2009)

*Roy...A few days ago...*

Roy was frantically trying to find a way out of the situation he was in. He didn't want to run away but against this kind of opponent in this situation there was just no way that he would be able to escape. "Hey kid i'm gonna open up a path for you. I'll hold her off you get out of here." Junichi told Roy as he jumped up out of the jello cutting a whole in the wall big enough for Roy to escape. 

Roy jumped out through the hole that Junichi made for him turning around for a second. "Thanks. Don't die!" As Roy turned to run to the harbour he was fighting back tears that he had to leave everyone that he had just met to survive. What was worse even if he made it to the harbour how would he be able to get off of the island?

As Roy made it to the port all hell had broken loose in the downpoor of Rainy Gallows. The White Blossom pirates and the marines were in a huge melee and there seemed like there was no way to a ship. Suddenly a giant ship loomed over Roy and the sound of someone laughing.

"HAHAHA! Looks like the White Blossom pirates are really screwing things up around here! Chao I know we just got here but were leaving the booze is probably bad here anyway! WAHAHAHA!" The middle aged captain of the Black Rose Pirates roared out over the battlefield. Roy couldn't help but look up in awe and didn't even notice the marines that were aiming to cut his head off.

Without warning a man jumped from the Black Thorn killing the marines with various stabbing techniques. "Idiot child if you wish to live on the battlefield keep your wits about you. These insects I shouldn't show my beautiful rapier style against you!" Roy looked up in awe as the pirate even if he was a bit arrogant. 

"OI! Felix I thought you only like women!? HAHAHA! Well get his ass up here don't look like he'll survive staying around here." Felix pushed Roy in the direction as if he had no choice but to board the ship. When the two boarded the ship set sail sending a barrage of cannon fire at the marines base for good measure as they made their escape. Roy did not know what he was in store for but his adventures with the wierd crew was now over.

*Present*

"I wonder whats going to happen now. This pirate crew is almost as wierd as the others.' Roy had gotten a faint idea of the crew, especially the captain, first mate, and navigator. The navigator was a pretty boy that loved women and himself even more always looking in mirrors. The first mate was really quiet and anything he said was wierd as if it came out wrong. Finally the captain was an extreme alcoholic and seemed to not have a care in the world about anything. "LAND CAPTAIN!"

"ALRIGHT BOYS! TIME TO GET SOME BOOZE!" Captain Morgan Redman yelled out. "Oh I do hope they have beautiful women for my beautiful self. The navigator Felix Ranse calmly cooed. "We should all meditate under falling rocks for inner peace." Chao Zen proclaimed. "Uh First Mate Chao I think you mean waterfalls. "NO! All great martial artists meditate under falling rocks! 

Roy sat at the edge of the ship wondering what he had gotten himself into. "This could be worse than what I was already in..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 3, 2009)

*The New World...*
As Marc rushes at him in a blaze of thunderous speed and anger, Yajuu doesn't even move, he just lets his dream take course. Because afterall everything in this world is just a figment of his mind, the god incarnate. Nothing more then his waking dream for him to snuff out at a whim. 

Blood flies everywhere and Marc snarls like a savage beast as he plunges his Katana straight through Yajuu's chest. The tip of the blade comes out through Yajuu's back causing him to spasm and cough up blood. Suddenly Yajuu begins to laugh with ecstasy, the pain makes him feel almost human...but just for a second though. 

"ISN'T PAIN ONE OF THE MOST JOYFUL STATES OF EXISTENCE?!" he cries with tears in his eyes and suddenly grabs the blade of Marc's katana and pulls it even further into his chest. Yajuu comes nose to nose with Marc. 

"Can you kill the unkillable my child?" he hisses at Marc. 

"I'm certainly going to enjoy trying you sack of shit!!" Marc counters, suddenly pulling his sword out of Yajuu's chest. "That was just a warmup!" he smirks then spins around in one burst, beheading Yajuu. 

Yajuu's head flies upwards from his neck and yet horrifyingly, Yajuu continues to laugh and smile as his head sails away. Marc suddenly focuses a huge amount of gravity into his right hand palm, the air swirling around his hand. 

*"Empuje Oscuro!"* he commands as he suddenly thrusts his palm straight into Yajuu's chest with enough force to cave in a small mountain. 

*BABOOM!*

Yajuu's head explodes. His headless body flies backwards crashing like a missile into the deck of his ship and creating a giant gaping hole. Marc nimbly leaps down from his tremendous height and lands at the edge of the hole, he knows all to well this isn't over. 

Two green eyes glow from within the darkness and stare up at Marc then quickly snuff out as if Yajuu has other plans instead. Yajuu's headless body leaps out of the hole and lands on the deck. Suddenly the bloody stump of his neck begins to bubble and boil with steam. A horrifying green puss forms out of the neck and within a second shifts into Yajuu's head. Yajuu's face is covered with slime and he licks some of it off with his forked tongue.

"Ah the novelty of that experience never gets old!" he says with a laugh as he stretches his neck back and forth.  

"JADE MIST!!" Yajuu growls and then belches forth a toxic green cloud that envelops the entire deck. Within seconds Yajuu's own followers on the ship all begin to shake and convulse before dropping to their knees. 

*"PRAISE BE TO YAJUU!"* they all cry in joy as they start to die, believing that they are about to become one with their god. 

"What will you do if I spread this mist to the other ships....and onto your allies...onto your whore?!"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Dec 3, 2009)

*With The Yonkou*


"What will you do if I spread this mist to the other ships....and onto your allies...onto your whore?!"  "I won't let that happen" Marc growls closing his eyes. "I can't let that happen" he thinks enveloping the area with his gravity sphere. "I CAN'T FAIL!" Marc shouts more to himself than anyone. Marc slams his hands together interlocking his fingers and the sphere closes rapidly into his clasped hands. Inside this sphere is all of Yajuu's toxin Marc has drawn towards him. Marc pants slightly from the effort of separating everything else from the toxic air before launching it skyward and out of this world. 

Marc begins to sweat a bit from the effort and looks up in time to see a mass of hydra heads bearing down on him. 
"Hydra Storm!" Yajuu hisses from his numerous heads. "Atm?sfera del infinito" Marc says taking to the sky as Yajuu's heads tear into the ship completely wrecking it. Marc breathes a sigh of relief at the close call but he knows better. Immediately Yajuu's heads divert chasing Marc to the sky.

"Son of a bitch is getting stronger" Marc says in annoyance as he frees his trademark black katana and wakizashi from their sheathes. As the hydra heads circle him completely attacking from every angle Marc grips his swords a bit more tightly. Then the air is filled with blood as Marc strikes again and again, over and over. Initially he gets nicked and scratched by some of the heads but as time wears on and their numbers dwindle Marc holds his own against the storm.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 3, 2009)

*Everyone's Favorite Homegirls...*

"Well duh we're in the Grand Line, a couple miles off of Trumpet Island!" Lucy tells Becky in an obvious voice. Lucy walks towards Becky and thumbs her nose at her, "You're a long way from snootyville kiddo!" 

"THE GRAND LINE?!??!" Becky exclaims. "Impossible... You lie! She lies, doesn't she?"

Ursla simply shakes her head. 

_"That blasted bottom-feeder! How could he have done this..."_

Becky forgets about the two women and loses herself in thought. Her crew was practically on the other side of the world. She had no back-up anymore. It was one thing to be strong when you knew that someone, whether it be a vice-admiral escort or a wealthy parent or a smelly First Mate, had your back. For the time being the young Captain was in a strange land with the support of no one but herself. Beyond that this was the first time since... ever that she was completely on her own. It sure was a good thing that pirate queens never got lonely or scared...

"This is very unexpected..."

The young captain suddenly raised her head with a smug smirk as she began pacing about the deck, hands behind her back, like it was her ship.

"Well, girls, I'll have you know that I have a crew out in the New World.. and though, without me they are about as helpless and inept as you two are they, unlike us, have a huge ship and plenty of resources. They will cross the Grand Line soon... but until then I have to make due."

Suddenly the High Queen capatain points to the harlot. 

"You said I owed you for saving my life, right? Well, consider us even... for you and this girl now have the honor of being temporary members of the High Queen Pirates and I, *BECKY SMITHSON*, am now your captain! Now I am in need of a bath and some fresh clothes! One of you point this ship to the nearest island!"


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 3, 2009)

-With Sum and Randy-
They trudged back to their stolen marine ship. Attila would not have been happy. It was their little secret though. When they finally got back they were greeted by Mufasa, who was ROFLing.
Hahaha! They got us good, he stopped to wipe the tears out of his eyes, Who would have thought their plan was to sail to the other side of the island?
Shut up Mufasa. I'm already sick of your jokes.
Oh great. You're a buzz kill. Sum and Attila at least humor me.
Well I'm different. Life is tough enough. I don't need your stupid jokes to make it worse.
Hahaha! Is that what you think? He transformed into his hybrid point, Maybe we should see what's better. My jokes or your emo shit,
Great! I'll kick your ass and toss you into the water,\

Mufasa charged at Randy. Randy activated his strength chakra and charged at Mufasa. Sum blitzed into the middle, grabbed Mufasa and threw him over Randy's head into the hills. At the same time he struck Randy with his sledge and when he finished throwing Mufasa, he threw Randy into the water.
Sum was silent. He made his point. Soon it hit him. It was going to be very tough to keep everyone untied when Attila was gone.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 3, 2009)

Jasmine Vs Marine choir boy Duke-


The large red haired man cracks his neck. "Let's see if you can handle my steel fists!" He laughs as he picks up a table and throws it at her. "Hah!" Jasmine throws a single right punch and breaks the table. "You'll need to try harder then that!" She rushes forward, ignoring everyone in her path beside Duke. "BRING IT!" with a swipe of his hand, duke throws everyone around him to the ground. 

Jasmines brings back both her arms and jumps to try and get at the big mans face. "Angel's punishment!" However she's backhanded into the ground, causing her to break about four tables and three chairs. "Ow..." Jasmine coughs, slowly removing the rubble from herself and standing up. "What the hell are you." 


With Hachi and Aigon-

"Well, There goes James... The hell is this guy..." Joseph blinked, trying not to laugh at James's current position. "Alright, I'll handle this captain!" Bryan charges with his dual hammers. Joseph just turns to Hachi and holds up 1,000 beli. "One thousand says he gets his ass kicked in less then two hits." Hachi blinked. "Isn't he your nakama?" Joseph shrugged. "Oddly, I feel like i haven't been with him for like, i dunno two years..." 

As Bryan rushes forward, the world turns dark, a strange purple haze covering the island. "Wh..what the hell is going on." He turns to Aigon, The mans mask breaking apart and showing the face of a demon, his body grows larger and soon his arms split into hundreds of clawed red limbs. "What's... going on...." The fists all begin to rain down on Bryan and he's soon blown away. 

"Whoa... that was... alot of punches..." Joseph's eyes widened, Aigon's body was normal, the sky was blue, there was nothing around them.. And Hachi took the money right from Joseph's,hand. "But, why the hell did Bryan freeze like that..." Joseph rubbed his chin, "Oi! you guys going to just sit there or are you going to fight!" The captain yells at Bolt and Belle. "OI! IT'S NOT LIKE I DIDN'T WANT TO FIGHT!" Bolt was aiding belle in brining up all the crew members so she could treat them.

"Well get down here, I need your help." Joseph throws off his coat, Bolt jumps to the ground and lands right next to him. "We gonna do some combo's like the old days?" Bolt smirked. "What old days? We're like 20." Joseph then rubbed his chin. "Though i find it odd we know so many people...." He rubbed the back of his head. "Also, how the hell did we get a ninja? Are there ninja's in the north blue!? I haven't seen one." 

Bolt blinked. "You.... you're right... somethings off...." He rubbed his chin. "Oi! There's no point in thinking about it right now!" Hachi shouts, then grips his side. "Guh... We've gotta get this guy outta here... that's all that matters. so pull your heads out of your asses and let's get this over with in one blow!"

Joseph nodded. "Right, Sakura's storm, Hells gate and..." Joseph looked at Hachi. "Sakura's sorrow." Joseph nodded. "You know, you and bolt should get along fine, flower boys." Bolt just gritted his teeth. "I'll let it slide for now." The three men charged forward, each gripping their weapons. "HERE WE GO!" Time seems to slow as they charge forward, Aigon leaps backward during their charge, causing all three men to fall flat on their faces.

"I see... this is your determination then." He turns his back on them. "I had come hoping for crew, But you seem attached to your current ones. We will meet again, In the grandline then." He jumped down and as quick as his ship had arrived, it vanished. "Whoa.... how'd he do that?" Bolt blinked. "Damn plot ninja...." Joseph grumbled. "OI! I DIDN'T DO IT!" Kama shouts. *"NOT YOU!"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 3, 2009)

*The New World...*
Marc leaps across the sky almost as graceful as a dancer, using his mastery of gravity to keep himself aloft. Meanwhile Yajuu's sends wave after wave of his hydra heads spiraling high up into the sky after Marc, like a horrifying swarm. Marc increases speed, dashing in and out of their reach and slashing like a mad spinning top in mid air but for every Hydra head he obliterates another simply grows to replace it. 

From the deck of his flagship Yajuu's directs the onslaught like an insane symphony conductor. His lower body transforms into a miniature version of his full Hydra form as he starts to grow impatient with Marc's defiance, "HOW LONG CAN YOU KEEP THIS UP?! YOU'RE LIKE AN ANNOYING LITTLE GADFLY!!!" he howls. 

"JADE MIST!" 

All of Yajuu's Hydra heads withdraw from close range and surround him on all sides, spewing their toxic green mist at him. The entire sky around Marc fills up with a gigantic cloud large enough to fit Yajuu's entire fleet. 

"What the fuck is he planning now?!" Marc wonders.

In unison all of the Hydra heads click their jaws together, causing small sparks to shoot out of their mouths. 

"JADE OBLIVION!!!!" Yajuu commands.  

*BABOOOOOOOOOOOM!!*

The Mist cloud surrounding Marc explodes into a huge fireball of white heat that glimmers like a supernova for a brief second before dimming. The shockwaves from the explosion buffets every ship causing their sails to tremble. At the same time all of Yajuu's Hydra heads retract back into Yajuu's body. Yajuu falls to one knee and coughs up an acid glob reflexively. He still hasn't regained much of his lost strength after being imprisoned for over a hundred years in Impel Down. 
_
*With the Marines...*_
Clemens covers her eyes away from her binoculars at the intensity of the explosion. Even from this distance she feels the shockwave hit her face and her flaming red hair swirls about her face. 

"Goddamn monsters...the both of them," she mutters. 

Clemens ties her hair into a pony tail and covers her hands with a pair of red leather gloves. She faces her fellow Vice Admirals, then looks at her watch, almost time she thinks. 

"Prepare to move in!" she tells them grimly.

She turns towards Vice Admiral Lone Dors. This mountain of a man reminds her slightly of Garrick, which annoys her. "Looks like you'll get to fight after all," she says. 

Finally she walks beside Vegapunk, the youngest VA here, which also annoys her. "I hope that bike isn't just for show," she tells him in a low voice. "By the way I have a favor," and she whispers into his ear.

_*On the Gorgon's Mask...*_
Tetra materializes behind Medea in a speed blur and stabs at her. Medea's body transforms into its Medusa hybrid form. Her entire body from the waist down becomes like a snake, and she nimbly contorts her snake body out of the way, causing Tetra's blade to pass into nothing but air. 

"Got you!" she says with a laugh, and lunges her fangs to sink them into Tetra's extended forearm. 

"Oh no you don't!" Tetra responds and she cartwheels away from Medea in mid air. Medea's fangs barely miss Tetra's skin and instead she clamps down on nothing but air. 

Tetra lands on her feet, however doesn't seem to notice that the arrows that Medea had shot earlier have circled around and fly towards Tetra's back. 

"Tetra behind you!!!" Hawthorne screams from across the deck as he fights away a crowd of Yajuu's followers. In the HUD of his cybernetic left eye he looks at the timer...

10 seconds left. 

"Oda forgive me," he murmurs under his breath.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Dec 3, 2009)

*Marc VS Yajuu*

Following the result explosion a figure lands hard on Yajuu's deck breaks through and crashing can be heard below as it finally comes to a stop the level below. Yajuu looks at the hole in the deck where he knows Marc has fallen and smiles to himself as he wipes the sick away from his mouth. A black hand suddenly reaches up from the hole and grips the deck tightly causing it to splinter from the force. Marc pulls himself back up on to the deck his entire body glowing black.

"Blindaje oscuro" Marc grunts as the darkness surrounding him subsides. "You sly son of a bitch" Marc pants, "if I hadn't surrounded myself with my gravity shield that would have fucking killed me." However despite encasing himself in a dense gravity field deflecting and directing most of the damage away from him Marc still bleeds freely from a few places. "I may not know how to kill you yet" Marc pants, "but until I do I am going to inflict every kind of pain I know how on you."

*On The Gorgon's Mask*

"Tetra behind you!!!" Hawthorne screams from across the deck as he fights away a crowd of Yajuu's followers. "Parada!" Tetra cries throwing out her arms as she finds herself unable to move out of the way. She focuses intently on the air in front of her and strains her powers. "Arrows were never ideal for this" she thinks to herself as they slow to a manageable speed and she cuts them in half with her sword. The arrows fall to the floor and Tetra disappears from where she is standing as Meda strikes.

Meda's fangs tear at Tetra's garb but she avoids a wound by a hair's breadth. "Whew" Tetra breathes a sigh of relief to herself. "I owe you one Hawthorne" Tetra says with a smile as she retreats a bit from Meda. "No problem!" Hawthorne says with a smile, "if only you knew" Hawthorne whispers to himself. Suddenly there is a massive explosion and the Black Sword is blown sky high. All around the war zone each Black Sword stops what they are doing and turns to what used to be their ship.

*With Marc*

Marc watches the pieces of his faithful ship litter the ocean. Yajuu looks at the ship and laughs uncontrollably. "AKAWANA!" Marc screams as he glimpses her still form plunging into the ocean. "I'll fucking deal with you later" Marc says darkly, "BY ODA YOU WILL FUCKING PAY FOR THIS YAJUU" Marc declares before leaping away from Yajuu's flag ship. Marc hovers above the area where Akawana fell, but he cannot enter the water, he cannot save his Nakama!

"FUCK" Marc screams in anguish before removing the zero gravity sphere around him. His body plunges towards the ocean and he aligns his body into a diving position. Suddenly he is tackled out of the air by a running Tetra. "Have you lost your fucking mind?" Tetra says letting a rare curse word slip. Using her power Tetra comes to a stop holding Marc above the ocean. She is standing on air using her friction. "WE CAN'T AFFORD TO BE PULLING MORE PEOPLE OUT OF THE WATER THAN ARE ALREADY IN THERE!. FIRE, DREYRI, SIMO, WESLEY AND HAWTHORNE WILL DEAL WITH IT, WE NEED YOU HERE TO HOLD THE OTHER FRUIT USERS AIRBORNE."


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 3, 2009)

-With Sum-
He lied on the floor in the captains chamber in Supine position. He didn't know what to do. It had been two days since their encounter with the Spartan Pirates and the fighting had gotten worse. Mufasa and Randy _hated_ each other. Every minute of every day it seemed like Sum needed to dominate them to get them to stop. He couldn't keep it up for much longer.
He closed his eyes for a minute and rubbed his temples. All he wanted to do was keep these two together until Attila woke up.
I'm the one who just found out who I am, Sum said to himself, Why am I the one who is keeping this together, Sum beat the back of his head against the floor, What would Attila do? Sum asked himself. His mentor's little lessons that he provided to him were the only things he knew, Power is the goal, Sum said to himself, Retreat isn't a word, he continued, Never compromise free will, he stopped thinking. Attila had never taught him how to be a leader. 
He put his hand on his forehead then dragged it down until his hands covered his eyes.
I got his weapon! Randy proclaimed. Sum looked around. There was Randy, holding his sledge and Mufasa in his hybrid point itching to fight.
Hahaha! We stole the second in command's weapon! Hahaha! This ship is ours! Randy, lets beat the hell out of him!
Finally. A good idea from your stupid ass,
Who are you calling stupid ass you prick!?
You! You're the stupid ass!
While the two were arguing, Sum slowly inched his way over to Randy. He waited until his grip was at his worst then made his move, What the hell are you doing?
Getting my weapon back!
*Strength!*
Sum and Randy wrestled for the weapon. Sum was winning. Mufasa recognized this and went to town, slashing Sum's back. Finally Sum had gotten his weapon back. He turned around and sent Mufasa flying away.
I thought you would get it by now that you will never harm me!!! He turned back over to Randy.
*Endurance* Randy used his endurance chakra that made him able to tank hits better. It only took Sum three hits to crack this. Randy was sent flying to the floor. Sum grabbed him and Mufasa by the necks, carried them to a jail cell and tossed them in.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 3, 2009)

*The three stooges.*
"You? A Pirate captain?! Don't make me laugh little brat!" Ursla said as she had to refrain herself from laughing, though she held a smirk on her face. "To think you have a crew in the New World is simply IMPOSSIBLE! Tehahahahahahahaha! You barely escaped the mouth of a bird! And to top it all off, I've not once seen a bounty poster for you. So you being a pirate is BEYOND belief at this point." Ursla said as he placed her hands on her hips.

Ursla walked over and sat down on the railing of the ship, still in the marine uniform she posed in. "And don't even THINK you can get off the hook that easily. You still owe me brat. One way or another you're going to repay me. How about some money from that wealthy family of yours?" Ursla went into a mini daydream about all the money she could possibly get off of Becky's parents for saving her daughters life. "Hmmmm! With the money I can get off of you there'll be no need for me to bounty hunt any longer~"

Ursla then turned to face Lucy. The young gunslinger has earned Ursla's respect by being such a prudent fighter during their dyer time, but she could potentially get in the way of Ursla's reward that was surely coming.

"And you, Miss Wannabe Annie the kid, you'll only get in the way of my reward for turning this brat in. Dismiss yourself at once. Or I'll collect your bounty, and you wouldn't want that now would you?" Ursla said with a devious grin. "Yes, that's right, I know all about your bounty. I knew your face seemed familiar."


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 3, 2009)

_Du Mortis Residence_

After lunch Rek and Jun had little work to do, so they headed home to see if their daughter hasn't burned it down yet. It hasn't, but when Eloise greeted them she had an ice bag on her head.

"What did she do this time?" Rek asked.

"Mace. Leader of the free world teaching little girl how to use it. Target. me." She said frankly before fainting in front of her masters.

Sighing, Rek grabbed Eloise by the shoulder and lifted her up."Ah. Well I'll take Eloise to her quarters, my dear Jun. Could you go check on Oressa and Niccolette?"

" On it."  Rek headed upstairs with the unconcious aid while Jun stepped towards the garden.

Meanwhile at the garden niece and aunt bond over some television.

"Auntie will the creepy snake man eat the angry imp?" Niccolette asked innocently. 

Oressa smirked, tugging her niece's pigtails playfully. "Who knows? The imp is really fast, but the snake man is hard to kill."

"Daddy says all you need to kill devil fruit users is a large enough chunk of seastone going down their throats" Rek's daughter said gleefully.

"Down their throats you say? Didn't know Rek had it in him." 

"And what are you two doing?" Jun asked as she went towards her daughter. 

Oressa pointed at a pair of dendenmushi sitting in front of her, one metallic, the other mustachioed. They were both hooked up to a television screen similar to the one in Saboady. 

"You got the original denden hacker fixed? Even Matyr couldn't fix it." Jun said, surprised. While black dendenmushi can listen in on other dendenmushi's communications, the dendenhacker had a larger range and could actually take over other dendenmushi. The original hacker wasn't even completely snail, and after years of disuse Matyr had deemed it irreperable. They had succeeded in creating purely organic breeds anyway.  

Oressa shrugged."I scared it, and it started working again. "

"What are you watching with Nicco anyway?"

"Nothing much, just two Yonkou fighting to the death." Oressa replied nonchalantly.

"The yonkou are fighting!? Send in marines to quell the fight now! " While in an older time Jun would not object to two warriors fighting honorably, battles between Yonkou can have catastrophic consequences.

"Relax Jun, I've already sent someone to take care of this. Why don't you sit down and watch with us?"

Jun found Oressa's casual treatment of a world-changing conflict like this shocking."Unbelievable, Oressa, unbelievable." She sat down next to Oressa, taking her daughter to her lap and watched the fight with them.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 3, 2009)

_*The New World...*_
Yajuu observes the explosion of Marc's ship curiously with a raised eyebrow. "Gods wrath can strike in many ways my child!" Yajuu hisses.

One of Yajuu's followers, almost half dead, crawls towards Yajuu with pleading eyes, "Please my lord...save me!" he gasps. 

Yajuu turns towards the Pirate and his face softens with sympathy, "Of course my child," he says, caressing the man's chin, "I am a kind god."  Yajuu's head turns into a demonic Hydra head and he rips off the Pirates head, then scoops up the rest of his body in one mouthful. 

The ancient Yonku stands to his full height, "Thank you for your sacrifice. I feel much better now!" 

"HUNDRED HYDRA STORM!!!" he commands and begins to transform. 

_*On The Gorgon's Mask...*_
Medea attempts to get in Hawthorne's way. "You're not going anywhere!" she howls.

Hawthorne slides to a halt and focuses on the Gorgon woman with his left cybernetic eye. "Sorry my dear but I have a date with an old friend!" 
*
"SONIC DISRUPTOR!!"* Hawthorne exclaims. 

Tiny waves of sonic force disrupt out of his eye and hits the Medusa woman, causing her to spin around in the air and hit the deck in a heap. 
_
30 seconds to full recharge_...his left eye reads. Got to move before the others get to Marc he thinks frantically. 

Hawthorne dives over the railing of the ship and flies headfirst toward the water, but before he hits he pulls a chord within his lab coat, causing two silver glider wings to spring out of the back of the coat. Hawthorne glides just an inch above the water and heads straight for Marc and Tetra. 

He descends beside them and pulls another string causing his glider wings to slide off his back and expand into a floating platform which Hawthorne lands on. He stares at Marc noticing the worried look in his eyes. Well he does care somewhat, Hawthorne thinks to himself....but he's still just a bloody and hateful savage.  

"Don't worry I'll get her," he tells Marc sincerely, as he reaches into his coat pocket. He turns around as if to dive into the water but then suddenly he flips his right arm around and tosses a small black orb towards Marc and Tetra, the orb explodes into a giant net made of seastone. 

"I'll get her after she's been eaten by the goddamn fishes!" Hawthorne adds with a sneer. 

"MY OH MY IS THIS TREACHERY THAT I SEE!!!!" Yajuu snarls from high above as the shadows of a hundred Hydra heads loom over the water. 

"ACID RAIN!!!" Yajuu commands. 

All of his Hydra heads snort giant globs of acid out of their nostrils and down towards them. Out of nowhere the air above the Black Sword crew begins to warp in on itself and forms into a giant glowing mirror. The acid passes through the liquid surface of the mirror. 

*BABOOOOM!! *

Suddenly a cannon barrage rains down onto Yajuu's fleet. Yajuu spins all of his Hydra heads simultaneously around as twelve Marine Super Buster Call Warships sail at them full tilt, guns blazing. 

Clemens stands at the prow of the lead ship with her green eyes ablaze, "Someone make some space between Yajuu and The Black Swords!  she commands.

Another giant mirror forms in front of Yajuu's Hydra heads. Clemens giant reflection appears on the surface. 

*"Yajuu you are hereby ordered to depart these waters and return to your territory by authority of Fleet Admiral Meiji!!"* her voice echoes loudly. 

All the Hydra heads snort with laughter in unison. "Meiji?!" Yajuu exclaims, "Is that little runt Meiji with you? I would dearly like to see him again!" he tells the reflection before bashing the mirror with all his hydra heads at once. Causing it to explode into thousands of glass shards. 

On her ship, Clemens is suddenly blasted backwards off her feet and lands unceremoniously on her rear end. Blood seeps out of her right nostril. A Marine Commodore runs towards her, "Are you alright!" he asks her. 

Clemens angrily waves him off and gets back up to her feet, "I'M FINE!!" she snarls, more in embarrassment really, "LIGHT THAT BASTARD UP!!!"  

Huge advanced looking cannons spring out of the front of each Super Buster Call Warship. They're new designs sent in from Matyr's lab. They all charge up for a few seconds before firing a barrage of superheated lances of white hot flame directly at Yajuu and his fleet.  

The entire air above the battle suddenly turns into a literal fireworks display as the Marines try to separate the two Yonkou.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 3, 2009)

*At the Great Battle...*

As Clemens leans over to ask him a question he rolls his eyes once again, "Good Oda, I'm not building you the "Super Clemens Cannon" or whatever you want me to make," he crosses his arms, assuming that she wants some kind of weapon as when people ask him for a favor, it's usually along those lines.

When he discovers her true request he raises an eye browl, "Well I've _never_ gotten that one before, but I can handle it," as Clemens signals the attack Rush walks over to his bike. He takes a seat and looks at the spectal of the Marine Assault.

"She wants me to save some guy who she's nuking," he lowers the black visor on his helmet, "Woman, they just don't make sense," he blasts his bike back onto the water around the ships, he then popped a wheelie on the ocean and shoots himself into the air.

With a few quick adjustments on a keypad in front of him the thrusts under the bike start and he hovers in the air, "Well I suppose if he can survive that..." he says looking at the fireworks, "A little more won't hurt," he pokes at a button or two and a large array of rockets soon fire, joining in the massive assault, "Well that just won't do it..." he says, readying a much...larger attack.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 3, 2009)

_*On the Frog Face...*_
A giant warship within Yajuu's fleet in the shape of a hideous looking mottle gray frog catches on fire as the Marine's bombard them. 

"YOWZA!!" shouts a particularly ugly looking toadlike Fishman as he observes the inferno, "It's like a fraggin barbecue HYAMIAMIAMIAMIAMI!!" 
*
Typhon Fishman Swordmaster
Yajuu's Divine Angel of Chaos
BOUnty: 578,000,000*

Typhon suddenly leaps over the railing and dives into the water like a guided missile, "For Yajuu, my man! You crazy motherfuckin lovable Hydra god you!!!" 

Typhon descends deep into the water and pulls out his sword,_ Seabreaker_. It was custom made on Fishman Island to augment his Fishman Kenjutsu. 

Typhon begins spinning around in the water, focusing the water around the blade almost like cloth. As he picks up speed he begins to generate an undersea cyclone. With a sudden swing of his blade he pushes the cyclone upwards towards the surface.

*"FISHMAN KENJUTSU: HEAVEN'S CYCLONE!!" *

"HYAMIAMIAMIAMIAMI!!!!" he laughs wildly as he rides the cyclone upwards. 

The giant cyclone bursts out of the surface and high into the sky. Typhon rides the water like a surfer and he sends the cyclone hurtling over half of Yajuu's armada, drenching them and putting out the flames. 

Typhon stands at the top of the water's surface using his suction cup like feet to stay above water. Just then he notices some weirdo on a floating motorcycle. For a second he thinks its the ganja but its not, its an honest to goodness dude on a motorcycle...and to boot he's harassing Yajuu.  

"YOWZA!" He cries, "I'm comin' Yajuu!" he cries. Typhon swings _Seabreaker_ around the water and generates a sizable tidal wave which he rides like a rocket towards the Marine. 

"Yo Moto Marine, leave mon Capitan alone, he's my meal ticket!" Typhon sends the tidal wave upwards towards him. 

"Fishman Kenjutsu: Divine Spears!" he exclaims forming the tidal wave into a dozen smaller water spears and sending them crashing at the Moto Marine.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 3, 2009)

*Mariejois
*
Meiji tried to distance himself from Spade, as he was unable to eat his pickles with the Jade Hummingbird in his face. "Go ahead, now leave me to my lunch you young whippersnapper! " Meiji said. "And drink some alcohol, it'll calm you down!"

"Thank you for the suggestion sir but I don't think alcohol would do the trick anymore ya see it takes the docs about a pint of horse tranquilizer injections to get me to sleep and even then they say I wake up suddenly and freak out kinda sad if you think about it but I'm not the crying type I mean, hey, if life gives ya lemons am I right?"

Meiji was long gone. 

"ANNNDDD I'm talking to no one again. Great... great great great great."

Sam's hyperactive fits came to a halt when he saw something that made his heart sink. Tetsuo, vice-admiral and a good man, was on his knees, still as a statue, face red with fancy shoe imprints. 

"You." 

The young man stomped his face. 

"Little." 

The young man stomped again. 

"WORM!" 

The young man stomped and smeared the heel of his shoe into Tetsuo's lips, drawing blood. 

"I give you one simple order and you can't even carry it out?" 

"I assure you, my lord." Tetsuo spoke slowly, not even daring to lick his lips. "A team has been dispatched to the Grand Line to find her." 

"AND THEY DAMN WELL BETTER DO IT FAST WORM! Don't you know that mother and father won't let me go out carousing with my fellows until I bring my little sister back home!?! I'm a Celestial Dragon! Don't you care about my happiness?!?!?" 

Suddenly the young man, face speckled with red freckles and hair a fire-red, turned to Sam.

*Robert Smithson 
Tenryuubito, age 21 
Brother to the High Queen Captain* 

"You there!" 

But Sam was already out of the building before the little snot could boss him around. Sam has no strong moral convictions. He considers him and his colleagues guns. People who want things dead point him, pull the trigger and he makes them dead. End of story... but his owners were Gorosei and Marine HQ. Tenryuubito had no right to shoot him. He wasn't their gun.

"Okay, now where did I put my baby..."

Sam did a little searching until he found his baby. He immediately jumped into his jade jet ski and began to pedal the vehicle until it made a sound against the cool water like a thousand horses storming into battle. Feeling his powerful leg muscles constrict and relax in milliseconds, seeing the water about him splash up from his pedaling, watching from his rear-view mirror as the nobles on-dock dodge and curse the freezing water flying everywhere... Sam came to the same epiphany for the 78th time today. Movement was love.

He looked up at Alph's ship right beside him and called out to the droid. 

*"RACE YA THERE!!!"*

The waters separated this way and that way like a half-pipe as Sam blasted away.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 4, 2009)

_*Mariejois...*_
Tengu and Betty prepare to set sail in their modest two cabin ship, _The Freeloader_. Betty unfurls the sails and sets the boat in order for travel. The Marines had agreed to let them sail literally right behind their battleship for the duration of the trip, knowing how notoriously bad Betty's sense of direction is. 

Tengu sits on an empty crate drinking a steaming cup of tea. His fractured crimson steel buster sword is propped up lazily against the railing beside him, he hasn't sharpened or cleaned the sword in years and he plans to keep it that way. 

Tengu can't help but think of a certain quote as they prepare to cast off, "What is it that they say about the blind leading the blind?" he asks out loud. 

"You want to take the wheel instead, Confucius?" Betty asks him curtly. The last time Tengu sailed the boat they had almost crashed into Reverse Mountain and somehow ended up in a incredibly huge whale's stomach. How they got out is a traumatic memory that she would rather not think about again. Tengu remains silent and takes another sip of tea. 

"Uh huh, I thought so!"  she says as she singhandedly hefts their anchor up from the water. The anchor ways three times as much as her own petite frame.  

Tengu visualizes Betty's busy movements on the deck with her every footfall. The vibrations form a mental picture in his minds eye, and combined with her particular scent, a sort of weird mix of honeysuckle and rubbing alcohol (she's a neat freak who makes it a point to keep the ship as sterile and clean as possible), and the sounds her body and clothes make, it almost paints a total picture of her in his head...almost that is. His only regret is that he'll never be able to "see" her face in any true detail, but then he shrugs it off, there are other ways of seeing he muses. 

"Did I ever tell you how much I appreciate having you around," he mutters. 

Betty looks back at him from the wheelhouse with mild amusement, "No, as a matter of fact you never have," she responds. 

"Well I do," he says simply. 

"Then give me a raise."

"What was that? I seem to have gone deaf suddenly..."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Dec 4, 2009)

*With The Yonkou*

"HAWTHORNE!" Marc roars in rage at his betrayal. Marc pushes Tetra out of the way of the sea stone net and barrels to the other side avoiding it. "HOW THE FUCK COULD YOU DO THIS TO US?! HOW MANY TIMES HAVE I SAVED YOUR WORTHLESS COWARDLY SKIN AT THE COST OF MY OWN LIFE!" "Don't give me any of your shit" Hawthorne retorts, "you blasted savage, for ten years I have labored under you, despising myself, my life!" "I TOOK YOU IN WHEN YOU HAD NO WHERE TO GO YOU MISERABLE FUCK! I TREATED YOU AS A BROTHER YOU FUCKING PRICK!" Marc shouts with a look of utter disgust on his face.

"Hawthorne" Tetra says disappointedly, "I thought we were nakama, Akawana" Tetra chokes, "Akawana took care of you when you were injured, she looked after your eye when it was crushed, all of us FOUGHT FOR YOU!" Tetra says losing control of her voice. "Ten years ago we rescued you from your former life-" Tetra stops, it hurts too much to talk. Figures launched themselves from various boats each entering Marc's sphere that held The Black Swords suspended above the chaos.

*"VHAT HAPPENED?* Smirnov demands looking at the wreckage. "WILL THE FUCKING SWIMMERS JUST GET AKAWANA OUT OF THE FUCKING WATER!" Marc screams his head pounding from so many things happening at once. Dreyri, Fire, Wesley and Simo are propelled out of the sphere and towards the water, Smirnov and Tetra are put in bubbles. Each diving into the turbulent waters in search of their nakama. "HAWTHORNE!" Marc rounds on his former Nakama. "YOU KNEW THE PRICE OF BETRAYING US, YOU HAD YOUR CHANCE TO WALK, NUMEROUS TIMES OVER THE FUCK YEARS. NOW IT IS TOO LATE FOR YOU."

Marc charges at Hawthorne who readies another device. Hawthorne lobs a contraption at the blood lusted Black Sword Captain but it is knocked away by a shuuriken falling uselessly into the merciless ocean below. "I'm sorry Hawthorne" Tetra says crying, "I won't stop him this time." Tetra turns away as Marc frees his katana from its holster. Nobody can see during the chaos but a single tear rolls down Marc's face as he closes the gap between him and Hawthorne. When suddenly a massive explosion takes place between the two saving Hawthorne from what would have surely been his death.

*"MARC!"* Smirnov and Tetra scream in unison as the explosion engulfs their captain. However Marc presses forward his body blood drenched from his numerous wounds. Hawthorne attempts to defend himself but Marc brings his sword down hard opening a massive wound on Hawthorne's chest that leaves him blood drenched. Marc lands hard on both Hawthorne and the glider and they all plummet towards the ocean. Marc's hand twitches uncontrollably from the pain and his sword plummets from his hand towards the ocean.

"NO!" Tetra says spying the sword as it falls into the chaos. "Paseo del aire" Tetra says racing towards the sword as it falls. Smirnov roars loudly as he weathers the storm of canon fire and otherwise. Tetra snatches the blade before it can fall into the ocean and pulls up at the last second. Marc begins to pummel Hawthorne mercilessly as they plummet towards the ocean. Marc can feel Hawthorne's blood coating his hands as he hits Hawthorne again and again and again and again. The pummeling finally comes to an end when both of them plummet into the water and Marc's body goes limp from the ocean's cold grasp.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 4, 2009)

*The New World: Betrayal Complete...*
As Hawthorne and Marc splash into the water, Marc begins to sink like a stone. The Black Sword captain struggles to swim back up to the surface but it appears that Davy Jones will have his man as he wraps his icy embrace around Marc. Such is the price for wielding the tremendous power of a Devil Fruit. 

Marc sinks ever deeper but suddenly Hawthorne's right hand reaches out and grabs Marc by his hair and pulls him upwards. For a moment Hawthorne and Marc lock eyes. Hawthorne's bruised and bloody face stares blankly at Marc...and then comes the sharp stabbing sensation in Marc's side, sending tendrils of white hot pain up and down his body. Marc looks down and sees Hawthorne digging a small dagger into his right side. 

Hawthorne smirks triumphantly towards Marc even as blood seeps out of his wide chest wound and into the water. With his last remaining strength Hawthorne kicks upwards towards the surface. Marc savagely tries to grip Hawthorne's ankle but the man's boot slips off, leaving Marc with nothing left to hang onto but a a very expensive but empty leather boot. 

Hawthorne's head breaks through the surface of the water. He notices Tetra's shocked face from a distance. 

"Were...you....were you expecting someone else?" he asks her in a ragged bloody gasp, as he bleeds to death in the water under a barrage of intense cannonfire and the roars of Yajuu overhead.  

"No hard feelings right?" Then he laughs but quickly grimaces before coughing up blood. His head starts to sink back down into the water as he loses the strength to stay afloat and he begins to black out.  

_Close by..._
Vice Admiral Clemens scans the almost apocalyptic battlefield with her binoculars. She suddenly spots her quarry, seeing Marc and Hawthorne literally hit the water in a death spiral. 

"Where's Vegapunk!!" she exclaims in anger. She quickly discards her binoculars and melts into a mirror under her feet. 

"If you need something done right then dammit, do it yourself!" Clemens snarls as she disappears. That was a favorite saying of Garrick's. 
_
With the Black Swords..._
As Hawthorne loses consciousness and sinks back into the water suddenly a hand grabs him by the back of his collar. Hawthorne looks up in a half daze and sees a mirror floating above her head. At first he thinks its an Angel and that he's really died, but the flaming red hair and glowing green eyes confirm that he's nowhere near heaven. Clemens pulls up him onto the surface of the mirror, furrowing her brow in worry at his bloody and battered state. 

"You had to get cocky didn't you!" she yells at him as she looks him up and down. He looks even worse then when Garrick beat him half to hell, if that's even possible. 

Clemens turns towards Tetra and winks at her. "Long time no see huh?" Clemens says as both she and Hawkins melt into the surface of the mirror. 

"Oh yeah and tell your boyfriend it wasn't personal...just Justice....ABSOLUTE JUSTICE!!!"  The mirror quickly disappears into thin air.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Dec 4, 2009)

*With The Yonkou*

"MARC" Tetra scream in anguish as her husband does not surface. "Roci-" Tetra starts ready to plunge herself into the water after her soul mate but a hand grabs her and she feels her body go weak. Given his immense strength Tetra had no hopes of freeing herself from Smirnov. But in his sea stone form she was completely powerless as he robbed her of her strength. *"Do not be a fool"* Smirnov said seriously, *"we all paid a dear price the day we ate our fruits. Going to the water would do nothing but ensure your death, it would be a slap to the face if you killed yourself for him after everything he has done for us."*

*"I am still here"* Smirnov indicates as he remains suspended in mid air, *"he is still alive or his power would have worn off and sent me plummeting to join him. Don't insult him, he has been to hell and back, this is nothing more than another fork in the road of his journey. He will pull through, believe in him"* Smirnov says drawing Tetra into an embrace as she sobs uncontrollably. *"Hawthorne"* Smirnov thinks, *"I pray to Oda we don't meet again in this life or I will send you to the next one"* Smirnov concludes darkly.

_Meanwhile below the surface......_

Wesley, Dreyri, Simo and Fire frantically swim about in the murky sea searching for Akawana. Even at this depth they can"W still hear the roar of the cannons above and Yajuu's maniacal noise as he battles with the marines. Suddenly from the corner of his eyes Dreyri spies something red. "There!" he thinks swimming towards Akawana quickly. She is unconscious and is bleeding from the nose, ears, mouth and eyes but she is still alive. Dreyri scoops her into his arms and begins to surface. The other Black Swords put him with his cargo and they begin to surface.

As Fire swims rapidly to the surface she spies something sinking not too far away. She gives it a passing glance before turning back to what she is doing. Suddenly her brain registers what it was and her heart stops in shock. She quickly returns into a dive and propels herself towards her captain. Marc is bleeding heavily and he wavers in and out of consciousness, his long black hair billowing behind him in the water. Fire scoops him up and begins to surface, "what the fuck happened?!" she thinks desperately.

Simo, Dreyri and Wesley surface with Akawana and look up at Tetra and Smirnov. Immediately they realize something is wrong, Tetra is crying uncontrollably and Marc is missing. "Where is Marc?!" Simo demands. *"He is below the surface"* Smirnov says flatly. "What the fuck is going on?!" Dreyri demands supporting Akawana above the surface. *"NOW IS NOT THE TIME"* Smirnov booms, *"SOMEONE GET MARC BEFORE WE ALL DIE."* "I have him" Fire says surfacing with her captain who chokes feebly.

"What are we going to do?!" Simo says trying to stay calm, "without Marc we can't get out of the water, and we are sitting ducks here" Simo says starting to feel out of place. "Marc" Tetra cries, "praise Oda you are alive." "Surface" Marc chokes almost unconscious, "get me out of the fucking water" Marc manages to get out. Tetra bursts towards him and pulls him out of the water.

Once free of the ocean's grasp Marc manages to put back up the gravity field and The Black Swords climb out of the water and into the air. Tetra supports Marc as he struggles to maintain the field and his consciousness. "What the fuck are we going to do?" Simo starts to panic realizing that if Marc dies they would all die with him. *"Don't panic"* Smirnov says loudly over the roar of the canon fire. *"Tetra closest island"* Smirnov demands. "That direction" Tetra says quickly, "south east of here."

*"We need to make it there"* Smirnov says, *"Its our only hope."* The Black Swords begin to wrack their brains looking for solutions but they all come up with nothing. "Marc we need you, we are going to die" Tetra begins to cry into her husbands chest as his head hangs limply on his shoulders. "Which direction?" Marc suddenly gasps fighting for his life. The crew looks at Marc in shock, how he is pulling this off is anyone's guess but they all thank Oda when Marc suddenly launches them in the direction Tetra points.


----------



## JustDoIt (Dec 4, 2009)

_*Yonkou Battle...*_
Super Buster Call Warship sent in from Matyr's lab charge up for a few seconds before firing a barrage of superheated lances of white hot flame directly at Yajuu and his fleet.

_After a while..._

"Time to separate you two boys" Lone exclaims referring to the two Yonkou. He moves to the edge of the deck and moves his right foot in a flash sending an invisible blast like a blade that slices that sea in a blink of an eye. "Splitting Nutation!" A silence follows and then a solid sound as the sea opens in a straight line and splits in half. 

Two large and strong waves push the two Yonkou to opposite sides of the sea and many men find death as they fall into the opening from the force of the waves.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2009)

*Madoka*

Madoka snarls as she hears the footsteps coming down the stairs. "Ass!" She muttered, clenching her fist and pulling it towards her. The wood that Bilbor is chained to begins to morph and twist, and spikes begin driving themselves into the back of Bilbor's hands. It's pain enough to render most unconscious, but Bilbor only laughs all the harder.

"What's going on in here?" Someone shouts, throwing open the door to the hold. He freezes as he sees Madoka and Bilbor, but then raises his rifle. Madoka sighed irritably. It seemed these men were better trained than she had anticipated. He slammed her palm onto the floor of the ship, and the wood began to buck wildly, throwing the pirates off balance. Slamming her other palm into the wood, she made slaws and began pulling them away from each other. The wood beneath the sprawling pirates began to split open, and they fell into the ocean. With quick, hasty gestures, Madoka began to patch up the hole, only letting a bit of water in. 

"And now for you." She snarled, turning back to Bilbor. She motioned sharply with her hand, and the wood around his mouth stretched out to cover it. "Better." She said, smiling, as she walked up to the main deck of the ship.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 4, 2009)

_Cliffy City, the rough side _
The pirates sent the townspeople running for cover. Many screamed for help, though it was a futile effort. The closest police patrols were at the edge of the rough side, while the area around the shelter was at the center of town.

"Come on, give us everything or we'll kill you all!" The lead pirate aimed his pistol at Linerauf. "Come on babe, give up yer stuff or we'll take you instead."    

Dr. Linerauf just smiled. "Giving food packets to those who don't need them is _verboten_." 

"Eh?" The pirate look confused. "Dunno what you said, but I'll take your stuff now." The pirate reached out to grab the food packets, but recieved a cut to the wrist for his trouble. 

"AGHH!!" 

"I can patch you up later when you've all stopped harassing the patients." Linerauf said, holding a bloody scalpel in her hand, still smiling as she struck the leading pirate with another cut, this time to a part of the pirate's arm where his tendons were. 

The pirate tried to tackle Linerauf but she jumped out of the way and delivered a finishing blow to an artery in the man's right leg.

Panicked by the defeat of their leader,the other pirates all aimed their pistols at Linerauf, firing sporadically. The doctor swiftly dodged every shot, closing in on each pirate and giving them a poke to the chest.

"Hungerstreik." 

A grisly lump began to grow on each pirate's chest. As the lump grew they all began to feel more light-headed and unable to battle well. Linerauf approached them all again and pushed them to the ground, without even trying. 

"I suggest you all return to your ship and help your friend. Unless of course..." Linerauf cleaned her scalpel with her handkerchief and smiled sinisterly to the weakening pirates. "You wish to donate your bodies to medicine?" 

The pirates didn't need any more convincing. Picking up their leader they ran off without anything gained.

Still smiling, Linerauf entered the shelter to find Quoquo and the patients huddled together, Quoquo holding a pistol of his own.

"Herr Quoquo, they have left. Shall we finish up our check-ups? "


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 4, 2009)

Grand line- Newvela Island

The island is rather small, only capable of holding a few hundred people on it's surface. There is some remnants of a town on the very outskirts of the island, however what appears to have been the main village is nothing more then a crater. This was Grimm's most important stop at the moment, with Darver showing up he would need to put his plans into action a little sooner then he hoped. There was no telling what Darver was thinking, but it was obviously not good. "Dread, you will come with me, the rest of you stay here." Grimms crew had grown to twenty members, while not large it was still one of the most powerful, His single crew capable of fighting with the other shikibukais crews, perhaps it was thanks to their unique devils fruits. or perhaps it was thanks to their sadistic nature that made them uncaring in battle...

"Come on Dread." Grimm jumps to the surface of the island, Dread following behind them. There was a single building where they had docked, It seemed like it used to be a fisherman's warehouse, The building now however was missing the entire rear side, the roof and most of the second story. It now only had three walls, the left side wall was nothing more then a few feet high, the front wall missing the windows and doors... Whatever force happened to destroy this town was quite powerful. But there was something odd painted on the right side of the building, a single laughing skull with two scythes.

The Shikibukai makes his way towards the center of the island, the walk taking only a few moments and the ship could still be seen near perfect. "Here we are." Grimm stood at the very center of the crater. "What's here Captain?" Dread asked innocently. "I need to check up on something, with Darver around who knows how long i have till he begins his plans. I need to be prepared to act before he does and as such, my investments need to be checked up on. Then we will move onto Akuma Rodgers, Perhaps i can persuade him to join me, with his crew i'm sure we could handle Darver." Grimm smirked and knocked on the ground.

Soon, a small circular portion of earth rose up and revealed a metal tunnel with a ladder headed down into the island. "Amazing..." Dread looked down the hole, somehow he felt a uneasy, as if there was something dangerous down there. "Dread, you are to remain on look out here, should anyone get past the crew, kill them." Dread nodded and watched Grimm climb down into the dark tunnel, somehow he was glad he didn't have to go down there...

At the bottom of the Tunnel-

There was a split at the very bottom, seven other tunnels leading off from the one he had just finished crawling down. It would be confusing for a first timer, but Grimm knew which way he intended to go, he chose the seventh tunnel and began his walk. There were puddles of green liquid on the floor, strange creatures, they resembled the size and some the shape of rats, but they had horns, tuba's, some even had pencils sticking from their bodies. They were freaks of nature, or perhaps the man Grimm was going to see was simply bored.

When the tunnel ended there was a vast room, the size was hard to determine as most of it was dark. The only things lit up were large glass containers, five bodies floating in them. The liquid seemed to glow green, hard to tell just what it was they were using. There was also a single table with a single lamp.

"My, my, my. It seems you've come a bit early." The man commented. "I needed to check up on your groups work, dear Doctor." Grimm smirked as he walked closer to the man, on the table was a large brown dog, next to it was a long buster sword. "You know doctor." Grimm placed his hands on the good Dr.'s shoulder. "I have taken supplies from the new world to bring to you, and this is how you repay me? you fuse dogs and swords?" The Doctor simply laughed. "You buffoon, even with your level of intelligence you can't understand what it is i do!"

he placed his hands on both objects. "You see...." The dog and sword began to glow. "I am working on creating a zoan! If i can find the right level of fusion you could have a dog-sword! though, it's very particular, i've yet to find the right combination of their existences and thus have only so far managed to create a sword with legs or a dog with a very sharp tail!" The doctor began to laugh like a mad man as the two glowing objects came together. "WHAT WILL HAPPEN TODAY!? WILL THEY FORM A PERFECT UNION OR WILL THEY EXPLODE!" He couldn't stop himself, he had laughed harder now then ever.

When the two finished joining together and the light faded, The sword and the dog were revealed to be joined together, however, it seemed that while the Union was indeed perfect, it was not the same as a zoan. The dog had four bladed legs and a bladed tail, his teeth were metallic and sharper then ever. There is a single thought that goes through grimms head, while this man is someone who can aid in achieving his goals, the power of fusion in this sadists hands is a dangerous weapon.

"Ah~ these pale in comparison to my previous experiments, perhaps i should simply return to fusing them rather then worrying about trying to make a zoan!" He began to laugh his head off. However while he was laughing, the dogs body began to bubble and boil, it whined as it cringed not knowing what was happening... and soon, there was blood splattered over the room. "Oh?" The doctor grinned. "My how interesting. Even it's organs were metal!" He laughed with a cakkle straight out of horror movie. Like a mad scientist who just brought his creation to laugh. 

"Doctor Loki, Please inform me of your current status." Grimm stated in as cold a voice as he could muster. "Hmmph, you simpletons have no idea how important that was!" Loki shouts. "I am a man of science, though you may be a man of the world, you are a man of history! you know not the struggles i put forth to bring science to the next generation! You make your demands and you give your funds but you do no appreciate the things i do." Loki held up a single finger. "I have worked without break night and day trying to figure out the correct formula for the cloning process, So far i've had no successful attempts!" 

He then grins. "Until now..." he rushes over to a cabinet and removes a metal container, he opens it up and reveals the contents to Grimm. "Here it is!" Grimm looks down and sees a devils fruit. "I worked hard to make it and was just about to begin testing!" he pressed a few buttons and one of the containers emptied, the glass rose up and the man stepped out. "Urgh... Are we ready doctor?" He coughed. "Yes, yes! Please take a bite from this fruit!" He laughed and handed it over to the man. "Ok." The man reached out and picked up the fruit, without hesitation he bit down and swallowed. 

"Excellent! Excellent! how do you feel? are you ill? do you feel as if your on fire? Oh i must know! i must know! HAHAHAHA!!!" Loki began to circle the man and takes notes. "I feel, fine for the most part... normal i guess..." The man answered back. "Good, then try and access the fruits power!" The man nods and holds out his hand, something metal seems to break through the surface of his palm, but before it goes any further the subject begins to cough up blood. "GUAH!" He drops to the ground and convulses.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 4, 2009)

"Oh my. Another failure." Loki looked down and sighed. "It was close, so close... but once the powers begin to activate.." A loud boom could be heard as blood and flesh splatters across everything, including grimms clothes. "They explode. Much like a man who tries to eat two devils fruits." Loki sighed. "There seems to be no progress so far, though it was more stable then the last fruit. That one exploded as soon as it was made!" Once more Loki began to laugh. "Right, Well Doctor you have my number. Call me when you get them working properly." Loki nodded. "I'm sure our boss will be in contact with you, he doesn't appreciate you not speaking with him." Loki smirked. 


"There are some people in this world i would rather not meet with face to face." Grimms body soon vanished and he appeared once more at the bottom of the tunnel. "Like you Doctor." Grimm laughed, no longer covered in blood, The illusions he creates were becoming quite handy in dealing with the undesirables. He returned back up the ladder and walked back to his ship with Dread. "So captain, What are we going to do now?" the crew asked.

"This plan seems to be on a long delay, it's nice that i have back ups." Grimm looked up at the bright blue sky. "Let us go meet Akuma, I'm sure he will be happy to join our cause. The Rodgers family has always been one for anarchy and chaos." Grimm thinks back to the time he met both of Akuma's sons. Though he's never had the pleasure of meeting the rumored daughter of the demon, perhaps she doesn't even exist... 

"Rodgers shouldn't be to far away, I have received word that he just attacked a marine base not too far from here. I will be a weeks journey if we want to catch him by surprise, so let's make sure we are prepared for battle." The crew nods and bursts into action, readying the ship to set sail.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 4, 2009)

*With Vegapunk...*

As he continues his assault against Yajuu's fleet he notices a fishmen sending a massive wave attack straight at him. He pops a mid air wheelie and gets a lot more height. As he rises he launches another array of rockets that crash into the attack and stop it in it's tracks.

"A fishmen eh?" he starts hitting multiple buttons at great speeds, "I've got something for you," he then hits one final button and a department on the bottom of his bike opens and what looks like a mini warhead begins to fall towards the fishmen.

Typhon grins and heads underwater, "Fool, your attack can't hit me under water! HYAMIAMIAMIAMIAMI!" as he plumits towards the bottom of the ocean Vegapunk grins, "Dassui Bomb," the warhead smacks into the water and after a few seconds it explodes, but not as one would expect. All the water in the area vanishes, leaving nothing but steam, and Typhon crashes down into what would normally be the seabottom.

Before the water can fill itself in again Rush is already speeding towards the fishmen, "Fine, I won't need the aid of the sea to beat you!" however at a second glance he notices that he is surrounded by what appear to be mines, and the Vice Admiral's vehicle is glowing. First he fires another barrage of rockets, and following soon after it is a massive white blast coming straight for his opponent, "Annihilator!" he shouts.

Typhon grips his blade tightly, "FOR YAJUU!!!!!" is the last thing can be heard as the rockets trigger the mines and the blast hits soon after. The water begins to fill the gap that Vegapunk's first attack had created. 

He then grins, "Seems Clemens has already done my job for me," he kicks his feet up on the front of his bike and leans back, "That's usually what happens when I don't do it fast enough for their liking, which is exactly why I don't," he says with a grin under his helmet.

*Derrick vs Lionhead...*

Lionhead gets back to his feat, burns all over his chest, "Not bad kid," Derrick releases his tightly clenched grip and black ash pours out of his hands, "Ash Mist..." shortly after the entire room is filled with ash, decreasing visibility and making it hard for the marine to breathe.

"*Cough* Come out you- *cough* Coward!" he looks down at his feet and he spots a river of lava covering the area, his eyes shoot open as he feet begin to burn like crazy. He leaps out of the way, grasping his feet.

Small blasts of lava fly out from the mist smacking into him one after another, "Come out! *Cough* Cough*" Footsteps can be heard coming towards him, "I'm right here..." he says as he comes into visiblity.

Lionhead goes to throw a punch but Derrick blocks it by raising his forearm. The marine's skin starts to sizzle as the Pirate Captain coats his entire arm in lava, "Molten Fists," he starts delvering a barrage of lava coated punches. 

He follows up by thrusting his hand over his mouth, "Obsidian Choke!" he starts pouring ash straight out of his hands and into his lungs. 

Lionhead falls to his knees and recieves a kick, sending the choking man flying into the wall, grasping his throat, "Your pathetic. Your supposed to uphold Justice, but you run this island like a mobster," Lionhead manages to get a few words out, "Y-*couch* You're a *cough* Freakin' *cough* pirate!" 

"ATLEAST I'M NOT PRETENDING TO BE A DAMN GOOD GUY! I'm a pirate, that's right, not a marine, not a hero, not a Prince..." he holds his open palm out and places his other palm behind it, "But that's not why I'm doing this...I could care less about what you stupid fucks do," his hands begin to glow, "BUT WHEN YOU HURT MY NAKAMA YOU PAY! LAVA CANNON!" a massive blast of lava, larger than anything he's ever shown before bursts out of his hands and straight for the marine at great speeds.

It crashes into him, his eyes shoot wide open as he feels the immense burn consume his body.

He breaks through the wall of the Marine Base and down the hill that leads to the town. He strolls out of the building and glances down at the Marine. He reaches out and clenches his fists, and the lava formed around him hardens. He looks at his new displayed ability with a bit of curiosity but he'll look into that later he heads back to his first mate for now, "Jace, I know that wasn't enough to kill you," he says walking towards him, "So get your ass up, we need to help the others," he says firmly.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 4, 2009)

Jasmine Vs Duke-

By this time, the bar was covered in holes and broken furniture. "RAAAH!!!! METEOR PUNCH!" She throws her right fist forward as hard as she can. "STEEL FIST!" Duke does the same, their attacks clash and a small breeze could be felt bursting from their hits. "Meteor shower kick!" she turns herself and begins to kick as hard and as quick as she could into Duke's stomach. "RISING SUN!" she flips and kicks his chin, knocking him backward into the air.

"Falling moon!" with a leap she kicks Duke's gut and breaks the floorboards under them as they crash into the ground. "Urggg..." Duke stood up, blood dripping from his mouth and hand on his stomach. "You're not too bad woman." He cracked his neck and pulled off his gloves, underneath were metal contraptions covering his knuckles and the joints on his fingers. "I took off the protective layer, so don't blame me if you get hurt!" He laughed and swung at her.

Jasmine ducks, letting the fist fly over her. "Shooting star!" she leaps into the air, spins and slams her heel into Duke's neck, sending him flying out the front door of the bar. "RAAAH!!" Jasmine rushes through the door and leaps into the air, "Angel's punishment!" Her fists cocked back, she releases them into Duke's stomach and watches the blood spill out. "Guhh... you bitch." He swats her away into a stack of crates.

"I've never been this embarrassed by an opponent." He grumbled, though soon he noticed the head marine of the island flying past him. "W...what the hell!?" Duke watched the man roll past. "Who the hell, did that!?" He failed to watch his back however and Jasmine quickly stood up. "You need to pay attention to everything around you." A small stream of blood fell from jasmines forehead down her right eye and her right cheek. 

"for messing with it's angel." She pulls back her fist. "Feel Heaven's Wrath!" First a strong left punch to the chest, a right hook to the jaw, a left kick to the shin, a right knee to the crotch, An uppercut to the jaw. She then flips, lands on her hands and cocks her legs back, pushing off with her arms and kicking with her legs she releases one last hit to his stomach. "Gu...guah...." Duke drops to his knees, he couldn't see where she had gone.

"Just die already!" Her heel dropped on his head and crashed it into the ground. "Hahaha!" she placed her hands on her hips and took a proud stance, her sunglasses were crack, one of the lenses was gone, her pants leg was ripped off once more. "I really need to get looser clothes..." She thought to herself, looking down at her low cut jeans. "Meh, Whatever." She shrugged and sat down. "I'll just rest and let slave do the rest of the work...."


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2009)

*Jace...*

"Jace, I know that wasn't enough to kill you," he says walking towards him, "So get your ass up, we need to help the others," he says firmly.

Jace looks up at Derrick, gripping his bleeding side tightly. He grins, blood leaking out from between his teeth. He struggles to his feet, ignoring the pain in his side, and nods once towards Derrick. He's about to bound away when he looks back at the lava man.

"Thanks...Derrick. Thanks...Captain."

*Kent...*

"New Blades, get moving towards Shelly," Kent muttered into a baby den den mushi. "We're moving on Tatsu." Several affirmatives come through, and soon the pirate crew is assembled beside the giant turtle. "In." Kent muttered grimly. The New Blades nodded and trooped into the Labyrinth of passages carved into Shelly's enormous shell.

"So what's the deal boss?" Johnny asked, lighting a cigarette. His trademark box of Katanas rested against a wall. 

"We're heading out with Ginzou, Annie, and Tengu to intercept Tatsu." Kent said. He lightly grabbed Maria's arm and dragged her across the room, stopping her from slapping the cigarette out of Johnny's mouth. 

"How are we gonna handle it though?" Carter asked. He held out a hand with an expectant look on his face, and Johnny reluctantly handed him a cigarette.

"We're gonna hang back, drop underwater. Let Annie and Ginzou take Tatsu. Let Tengu distract his swordsmen. We'll hit them from behind, cripple his ships and kill his men."

"What?" Ilyana asked sharply. Her head swiveled towards Kent. "We're not engaging Tatsu personally."

"_I_ might," Kent said calmly. "You however, definitely wont. And that's final."

*Lal*

Lal sighed, leaning her back against the main trunk of the tree. This was pathetic. She had been following this Ivy girl around all day, and not only was she not a pirate, she didn't even have a ship.
"What in Oda's name is she doing?" Lal murmured, watching the young pirate hunter enter the marine HQ. "Saving the rest of the marines? Does she have a death wish?" Lal had managed to snatch bits and pieces of the den den mushi conversations between the pirates by way of her visor. They had turned the place into a deathtrap.

Ivy walked forward into the base, and Lal began to track her movements. She slipped from treetop to treetop with a natural grace and ease that came from hundreds of hours of conditioning with her mother. She frowned slightly as she saw a shadow move somewhere around where Ivy should be. The walls were blocking her view, but She managed to lean around a particularly thin looking branch and peer into an open window. Sure enough, there was Ivy, but there was something behind her...

Lal's hand flew towards her pistols. There was a pirate behind Ivy, moving with unnatural silence and grace. He raised a pistol, and at that range he would be hard pressed to miss the back of Ivy's head.

*Bang!*

The man slumped suddenly to the ground, a bullet in his head. Lal put a hand on her chest to calm her heart. If she had missed...She noticed Ivy looking curiously at the dead pirate and then out the window. Lal waved and pointed to her right. Following her lead, Ivy looked down the hall. A blank screen was in front of her, which quickly filled itself with Lal's message. It read:

                                                      Hi
                                                    I'm Lal
                                               Work Together?
                                              Nod yes. Shake no


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 5, 2009)

*The New World...*
The massive battle between Yajuu and Marc reaches its inevitable conclusion as the Marine New World Taskforce intervenes to protect the balance. The Super Buster Call Warships of the Marines light up Yajuu's  swarming Hydra heads and his vast armada in a literal fireworks show show that can be seen for miles in all directions. 

Yajuu screams in torment and frustration as he tries to get at the weakened Black Sword Crew, done in by Hawthorne's betrayal, but the combined might of the Vice Admirals forms a literal wall of firepower between him and his prey. 

The ancient Yonkou howls in agony, a horrifying and demonic cry that echoes all about the battlefield.

"Time to separate you two boys," Vice Admiral Lone Dars exclaims referring to the two Yonkou. He moves to the edge of the deck and moves his right foot in a flash sending an invisible blast like a blade that slices that sea in a blink of an eye. *"Splitting Nutation!"* A silence follows and then a solid sound as the sea opens in a straight line and splits in half.

Two large and strong waves push the two Yonkou to opposite sides of the sea and many men find death as they fall into the opening from the force of the waves. 

Suddenly Marc and his crew speed off in escape. "NOOOOOOO!!!" Yajuu howls in fury at being denied his kill, but the Marines circle in around his fleet, blocking their pursuit. They begin bombarding Yajuu directly. The hideous Hydra man however endures the bombardment, and for every Hydra head that the Marines blow out of the sky, two more heads replace the lost one. 

_*With Clemens...*_
Clemens appears out of a mirror on the flagship. She carries Hawthorne's blood soaked and inert body in her arms. Blood pours out of the gaping slash wound in his chest, dealt to him by Marc in his vengeful fury. 

"I NEED A MEDIC!!!" she commands in a loud voice.  A group of Marine medical officers rush towards Clemens and she hands Hawthorne off to them, placing him onto a stretcher. Clemens grabs the lead doctor by the collar and glares at him, "Whatever you have to do to keep him alive...YOU DO IT!"   She lets him go and strides towards the prow of the ship. She can see Yajuu's countless Hydra heads swarming across the sky as they bombard him relentlessly. On Yajuu's other ships Vice Admiral's engage Yajuu's so-called Divine Angels, his elite commanders. 

"Time to get serious!!" she snarls, suddenly clapping her hands together. *"Mirror Void!"* she cries. Her green eyes flash like flaming emerald suns, as she coats her entire body with the unique reflective substance of her mirrors. The shiny coating crawls all around Clemens, enveloping her from head to toe with her mirror coating until she becomes a true mirror woman. 

She disappears in a flash and reappears in front of Yajuu's hideous Hydra heads. Clemens waves her hands and a giant mirror platform grows under her feet through which a group of Vice Admirals appear out of. Each one eyeing Yajuu intently. 

*"LEAVE NOW YAJUU OR FACE THE CONSEQUENCES!!! THIS IS YOUR FINAL WARNING!!!"* Clemens exclaims in an ethereal voice that echoes loudly.     

Yajuu laughs arrogantly in response, "I see through your bluff you pitiful little brat. Even all of you combined cannot defeat one such as me!! A God Incarnate!" 

He's right Clemens begrudgingly admits. Combined with Yajuu's elites they cannot win without the Admirals here to support them, but a full out battle was never their goal to begin with. Plus Yajuu has already been severely weakened by his battle with Marc Gomes.

Clemens perfectly smooth mirror coated face betrays no emotion however and suddenly her reflective body begins to glow with an intense white light, *"You will leave now!"* she repeats. All the Vice Admirals around her prepare their attacks, including Lone. Vice Admiral Rush Vegapunk appears beside them on his floating motorcycle. He grins under his helmet as he thumbs a button on his handlebar that will launch an all out salvo against Yajuu.

For several brief seconds that seem to span for an eternity, both sides face each other down, refusing to back off. All one hundred plus of Yajuu's hydra heads open their jaws wide and a bright green flame appears in each one. 

_This is it!_ Clemens thinks as she braces herself.   

But then suddenly the Hydra heads retract and return back to Yajuu, who stands at the prow of his flagship. He stares up at the Marines with a smile, "I Have achieved my victory and defeated the worthless infidel Marc Gomes," he hisses, "As for you all, I shall keep you waiting for my return and god help you when I storm the very mountains under which Mariejois sits " 

Then Yajuu laughs, "But seeing as I am your god anyhow, it will not matter. Tell little Meiji-chan that I will be seeing him!!!"  Suddenly Yajuu's head morphs into a mini Hydra head and he spits out a giant cloud of green mist that explodes in front of the Marines, obstructing their view. When the mist clears the majority of Yajuu's fleet is gone. All that is left are hundreds of bodies that float in the water of both Pirates and Marines, and the wreckages of dozens of ships. 

Clemens almost collapses to her knees in relief, "Thank Oda," she whispers as her mirror coating retracts from around her body.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 5, 2009)

With Maxima

A war between the pirates and marines had broken out and Maxi was smack in the middle, without even the slightest clue what to do.
Sure, the pirates were criminals but the marines here weren't that much better than them, what was she supposed to do in this situation.

Though it seemed like she wouldn't have to make that decision herself, one of the marines went after her."Hey, there missy."He said."A pretty lil' thang like you should fetch me a nice sum of money on the slavemarket."

"Alright, that's it."She hated to do this, to kick marine ass, but these guys were even worse than pirates. At least they were truthful about the facts that they were thieving bastards.

She took out her whip and smacked the marine right on the cheek, the marine was surprised by the speed of the attack but most of all he was pissed off that she had damaged his beautiful face."You.....You.....I'm going to kill you!"He shouted before changing into this feathered form, with a long neck, legs that rivaled the neck in length and a beak for a mouth.

It was obvious that he was a Zoan, in some kind of bird hybrid form but Maxi wasn't that much of an bird expert so she mistakenly identified him as an."Eww.....A Peacock Zoan, the neck creeps me out!"She was known for her irrational fear of long necks. 

The fact she had mistakenly identified him as an Peacock only pissed him off more, though he had to admit that with his good looks a peacock would've been the next best thing."I'm an Ostrich Zoan you dumb cow!"He charged at her and Maxi, upon seeing that long neck come at her, run away in fear.

"Get that long necked fucker away from me!"She shouted, along with several variations of this.

Ensign Nicky Nickelson, with his long ostrich legs was much faster and went after her. Maxi ran into the direction of the marine base, though she wasn't quite aware of this.

"Beak Catcher!"Nicky shouted just about when he caught up with her and took hold of her by the back of her jacket.While Maxi screamed out in terror, from being that close to that freakishly long neck, Nicky lifted her up but kept on running. He used the follow up attack. "Beack Pitcher!" he swung Maxi and his head back, this all still mid-sprint, and with a catapult like motion he swung forward and launched Maxi in the air.

While sailing trough the air she was just able to see the ending of the battle between that Derrick and some kind marine. But couldn't quite make out what happened, other than that Derrick seemed to be on the winning hand.
But she was quickly otherwise preoccupied, you see shortly after noticing Derrick's battle she saw that she was right about to crash in a section of the marine base.

She noticed a tree, and with her skills with the whip she lashed out towards it and managed to grab hold of an branch.Though almost as soon as a relieved smile appeared on her face the branch broke off and a second or two later she still crashed into the marine base.

"Ugh."She had gone straight trough an roof and had landed in some kind of storage room."Wait, this is.....Treasure!"She looked around and saw that she in a pool of gold, Beri and various other valuables. So high up that one could swim around in valuables,  though she briefly considered doing it she never quite gotten around to it since the branch she had grabbed on to earlier fell down from the roof and hit her right on the head.

She was out of it, for a minute or two and when she woke up, with the mother of all headaches, she noticed she had been lying on a treasure chest. Her head crashing down on it had damaged it and a fruit was revealed inside of it.

"It's a sign..."She said with sparkling eyes."With this I'll be strong enough to defeat both the pirates and the marines here."

five minutes later

"There you are!"She shouted at Nicky, finally having found the ostrich Zoan.
"Now I'll punish you for your crimes!"She shouted while rushing at Nicky and striking him in the stomach with a palm strike."Hyaaaaaa!"

"......"

"Is something supposed to happen now?"Nicky was confused, she seemed different all of a sudden but that palm strike wasn't really that spectacular. 

"Eh?"Maxi was confused as well, why was nothing happening, she though she'd turn into a Pwn Logia or something.She made her concentration face and tried again.

"What are you doin.........Agh!!!!"Nicky was suddenly hit with a powefull electric strike.

"Heh, the concentration face did it once again."Maxi commented proudly while a crispy Nicky fell backwards. She wasn't quite sure what had just happened but she had defeated the guy with her amazing powers and that was all she needed to know.

"Eh? Why did bosslady make that pooping face of her's again."It was one of her subordinates, he commented on the fact that her "concentration face" looked awfully like the kind of face one would make if he/she had some difficulty with pooping.

"That's not the question you moron."Maxi's right hand man said."Why was she attacking a marine!" The rest of Maxi's team was still unaware that the marines here were worse than pirates.At the same time a handful of marines had met up with them.

"Look guys, these marines here are evil we need."But the marines interrupted her."There she is, she fits the description of that girl that was helping those pirates in town, get her !"They and the pirate hunters formerly under command of Maxi went after her and Maxi was forced to runaway again.

With her awesome new powers she probably could've taken out all those marines, not really but she seemed to think so, but she didn't want to her the guys under her command.

"Get out of the way!"She shouted at Derrick and Jace, who she was about to run into while running away from the marine base and the many marines and pirate hunters that were right on her tail.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 5, 2009)

With Ginzou

He was down in his lab, all alone. At least no company present with a pulse. Several incomplete Conquista droids were doing paperwork and various other simple tasks they had been programmed by Alph to do. At now they resembled a near completed Ginzou  (Without the synthetic skin) but were far larger, they resembled the old Alph more. Back when he was still a pirate and physically much larger than he is currently.

The efficient Admiral had been systematically working down the various tasks he had to do and only now reached the task concerning what Annie had mentioned before the meeting. The mentioning of someone by the name of Shin Yagami, as he mentally pulled up a list of names and cross referenced it he came across the anomaly. 

For the briefest of moments he had a genuine expression of surprise on his face, when memories of another Shin Yagami surfaced. Comparing the image of the poster Annie showed him earlier and a picture of the more familiar Shin it quickly became obvious that the two were two completely different people. They looked nothing alike, save for certain features that was common to the Nihonese people.

"Amusing."It seemed that a new troublemaker had surfaced."I should have someone look into it, if he is half the troublemaker Shin was than we would be wise to nip in the bud."And with that he put the matter of the two Shins to the bottom of his to do list and focused completely on something entirely else.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 5, 2009)

_Mariejois_

It was evening now.At the docks, Meiji inspects the _Scarlet Lightning_, the warship to be used for transporting the Shichibukai and the Admirals. 

"This vessel is pretty....pointy." He remarks to the shipwright in charge. 

The _Scarlet Lightning _ was a skimmer class warship, designed to be sleek and dagger-like to make it much more stream-lined. It had few armaments and could carry only a crew of 25, but with 3 sails, 2 steam-powered engines and a socket specifically designed to use Admiral Jinzou himself as a power source it was one of the fastest ships in existance. In addition the outer portions of the hull can be removed to reveal a massive steel ramming spear that can split ships twice its size in half. 

"For a mission like this speed will be essential if things go awry" Rek said, stepping into the dry docks. He was clad in less formal clothes now, but still exuded that air of smug opulence despite dressing simply. 

"I see. Has that creepy cloud girl chosen the W.G. agents she's sending?" Meiji asked.

Rek chuckled. While Oressa didn't care much for what high command thought of her as long as they did their jobs, few people had the guts to refer to the leader of the World Government like that.

"She didn't say. Though I am guessing she'll pick at least one from Cipher Pol." 

Meiji frowned. "That cousin of yours likes to keep her secrets, doesn't she?" 

"Afraid so." Rek replied. "She really can't trust anyone, but given her job I don't blame her." The noble walked around in circles, lazily counting how many supply crates there were in the docks.

Meiji nodded, and turned towards the ship. The first modifications, namely a sniping port on the main mast, was just being added. 

"I've taken the liberty of sending the message of the meeting to Tatsu. He should at least know we're going to meet him." 

"I just heard about the fight between Yajuu and Marc. I can't believe we're still going to meet with Tatsu after a fight that big.Rek sighed. Under the circumstances they should be doing everything in their power to insure Yajuu and Marc stay weakened, not attempt to do the same on the still-unscathed Tatsu.

"We do what we must, youngin. If we can keep Tatsu from burning a couple of W.G. ships just because there could be a chance slaves are in there we should take it." Meiji sighed, and sat down a crate, his arms crossed. "I'm old and tired of war, son. I really hope we can come up with a peaceful resolution with Tatsu so we can focus on the crazy ones. And Marc."

Rek nodded. "To be honest I'm finding all these petty conflicts rather silly. What I'd give to find someone to take my job so Jun and I can raise our daughter in peace."

"Well, you're the current generation now, so I don't think you should be quitting very soon." From his pocket Meiji took out a jar of pickles, opening it and taking one out for himself. "I'm assuming you're here to inspect the ship rather than talk with an old man?

Rek smirked. "No, I'm here to see if any of Matyr's new toys are being used for this mission. Looks like none of them are, so I suppose I should go home and tuck my little girl in to bed and have a spot of evening tea with the wife." The W.G. agent walked out of the docks and went home, humming to himself as he did so.

Meiji got up from his seat and walked towards a bunch of men hauling rectangular crates. "Good thing he didn't see us load these." He touched one of the crates, frowning as he did so. "No of course he did. But given the risks we're taking he probably knew what we where loading in the ship."

As the crates were carried off into storage, a worker checked off a box in his inventory list that said 'anti-dragon armaments'.

_The New World_

Several pigeons land on Tatsu's ship, each one holding the same message.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 5, 2009)

Grandline- Marine Base D234-X- Some time after Grimm set sail.

"GET THE CANNONS UP!!!" A marine shouts. "SIR! WE CAN'T! Rodger's men clogged the cannons!" The marine barking orders turns to see the cannons clogged with stones. "Damn those pirates... We can't lose this base! Fire anything we've got!" He points forward. "YES LT.DODGE!" The men all raise their guns. "BEAR BARRAGE!" though are quickly flung into the air. "Damn it... What the hell was that!?" Lt.Dodge looked around. "Oi! You bastard! you think you can defeat the Rodgers pirates!?" 

Dodge turned around to see a very large teddy bear. "..... BWAHAHAHAHAHAH!" He began to burst into a fit of laughter. "You son of a bitch...." THWACK! with a single punch the Lt. is flung from the large wall he was standing on and crashed into the marines lodgings below. "THAT'S RIGHT! I'M A BIG FREAKIN STUFFED BEAR!" He shouts. "Damn i hate marines..." He grumbled. "Good job First mate teddy!" a man with a gun laughed. "SHUT UP AXEWELL!" Sharpshooter of the Rodgers Pirates, Bullseye Axewell. 

Axewell has long black hair tied back in a ponytail and has a red beanie on his head, he wears a black sunglasses and a black vest that holds multiple types of ammo. His pants are loose fitting black sweats and he enjoys wearing green sandals. "Come First mate Teddy! We've got a job to do." Axewell raises his large rifle and begins to walk along the wall, which stands about two hundred feet above the marines village.

"Where's the captain?" Teddy asked. "Eh, you know how he is." He pointed behind them to a large gap in the wall. "He said climbing stairs was too tiring so he broke down the wall and the rest of the crew charged in. We've gotta focus on taking out that cannon though. Something like that'll wipe out the whole crew!" He laughed and began to run ahead of teddy. "Yeah yeah and Just cover my ass!" Teddy began to bolt ahead of Axewell. "Don't worry, You're fluffy tail is safe in my hands!" Axewell laughed. "SHUT UP YOU BASTARD!!!!!"

In the main base, behind the two hundred foot wall. The rest of the Rodgers pirate crew burst in through the hole their captain created. "Damn pirates." They stood their ground. "HERE COMES AKUMA!" The father of the infamous children burst forward. "Gate Breacher!" with a long slash he releases a circular pillar slash into the marine crowd. "GUAH!!!" they begin to go flying. "Good one captain!" A man about twelve feet tall gives akuma a thumbs up. "Thinks Oino!" Quarter Giant Oion- Helsman of the Rodgers pirate crew, wears a loincloth and boots, sometime a helmet.. has long white hair and a scar in the shape of a face on his back, some say it used to be a tattoo.

Inside the main building, the marine captain sighs and slams his hands on the desk. "What the hell is rodgers after." He thought to himsel  Marine Captain Despuchi! The captain has the usual captains dress, however he has a long thin handlebar mustache and narrow eyebrows, his hair is brown and greasy as if he hadn't bathed in days. "Sir! We have reports that the first mate of the Rodgers pirates is headed for the bay!" Despuchi's eyes widened. "No... they're aiming for the cannon!?" The other marine simply gulped loudly. "Find the nearest ship to the base! Call them quickly! We need help now!"

The marine nodded and rushed out to the communications room. "This is the second base he's attacked in a week.. Why is he after this cannon? What did he destroy before!?" Despuchi looked outside. "Damn it! what the hell does this pirate want!?" Meanwhile, The marine that had been given the orders to find the nearest ship searched frantically on all  channels. "Hello! how far away are you!?" He shouts. "WHAT!? THAT PLACE!? I'M FREAKIN DAYS AWAY!" That was the answer he continued to get, they were busy, they were under attack, they had just captured a pirate.. There was no one responding, no one close!

"Greetings Marine Base, This is Royal Shikibukai Grimm Drakoski." The marines eyes widened. "A shikibukai..." he quickly picked up the Denden mushi. "Yes! yes! Are you in the area sir!?" He shouts. "Yes, I'm right on your doorstep, if you wouldn't mind please in form your men to retreat to the building. Within ten minutes i'll be there to handle Rodgers men." The marine nodded. "Yes! I'll tell the captain to order the retreat right away! Thank you Shikibukai Grimm!!!" He hung up and quickly rushed out of the room.

"Captain, why did you tell him to bring the men into the building?" Dread asked. "It wouldn't be good for them to hear me conversing with Rodgers. I have a plan Dread and for that plan i need Rodgers on my side. Perhaps i can allow him to "Escape" In order for him to hear me out." Grimm smirked. "Now then, quickly get our ship to that base, I can see it from here but i would prefer Rodgers not get into any more trouble or i will loose all hope of doing this quietly."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 5, 2009)

* The Jeweled Pirate and the Port of Blades Pt. 3*

~ Sandpoint Island ~

The sound of shattering glass causes Ivy to roll out of the way, turning as she pulls another throwing knife out of Oda knows where she sees a pirate fall to the ground. A neat circle of a hole was in the pirates head. As the dark blood pooled on the ground Ivy looked over the body curiously for just a split second. As the dagger vanished back from wince it came she peers out the window. In the distance she sees a figure sitting in a tree. Seems like Ivy had a new ally, the figure then motions with it’s hand to Ivy’s left. With a nod Ivy looks in that direction, what she sees is a blank screen, a white line sat there for a moment before a message typed out. From the looks of it this person was bit of a hacker as they were able to get into the Marine’s mainframe. For what seemed like a long time, longer then it actually was, Ivy just blankly started at the screen. This Lal person was wanting to team up. Ivy, in all her infinite ‘wisdom’ was half tempted to blow this person off. But Ivy restrained her first inclinations as her head turned back to the window, this person had saved her life after all. With a nod of agreement Ivy darts back off down the hall, according to the old Marine there was five or six pirates. If that was the truth, then there was one less now.  

As Ivy runs she keeps on pulling Blades off her body.  The two seems to make a good pair. As one of Ivy blades brought down one of the pirates a shot echoes out and Ivy hears another body hit the floor. Two, three, four, five, six, seven, eight. _ That old fart, must have miscounted_ Ivy sneers in her head as she turns a corner. Whipping out another blade she guts the Pirate before she leaves him where he drops. Ivy then  presses her body up against a wall adjacent to the last door in the building Ivy gives a small nod to the person that was helping her. Reaching out Ivy grips the handle and twist. With dagger in hand Ivy snatches the door open and jumps in. But by this time the pirates knew they were under attack and they had set at trap. And as Ivy’s feet touch the wooden floor an explosion rocks the Marine HQ. Ivy’s eye widens as she falls though the floor and down two stories into the basement. With a skeleton jarring thud Ivy slams onto the stone floor of the dungeon. With a grunt she rolls over onto her back and drops her weapon.  

Ivy lays there for several minutes just trying to catch her breath. Finally able to pull herself to her feet she realizes that she is surrounded. Big Jim, newly freed, takes a step forward as he cracked his knuckles. “Time to return the favor slut.” he growls. Ivy just grits her teeth. 

-Outside- 

The older Marine had just finished hog tying Jeweled Jack up when the explosion rocks the Marine Base. His usually soft spoken face twist to concern as he screams out “Ivy!!” Tripping over himself he rushes toward the building only to be tackled to the ground by several civilians. “Lemme go, I have to do my job!!” he screams as he frantically fights the people that held him down. “It’s too dangerous Dave!” one of the people shout. “There is nothing you can do now.” another adds as the old Marine begins to tire. For what seemed like an eternity a dreadful silence fell over the whole area, even Lal had a look of concern on her face. Minutes passed but soon an unearthly roar breaks the silence billowing from the depths of the base. A multitude of gun fire and screaming was next to erupt form the smoking building. “What in Oda’s name is going on in there.” Dave asks aloud. “I dunno, but it sounds like a full fledged war.” a civilian replies as the noise in the air dies. Everyone holds their breath as their gaze cut to the building, several minutes pass but a lone figure appears in the clouded glass door. David lays a hand on his pistol as the door opens, but a collective sigh of relief is heard as Ivy steps out onto the street.  She wipes the blood from around her mouth and throat as she walks,  “You lied about how many Pirates were in there old man.” she says blankly as she turned back to the trees,  “So I figured what money in the drawer was worth what I done.” Ivy adds as she walks in the direction of she last saw Lal. All David can do is laugh a bit. 

 “I would like to meet the person that saved my life!” She shouts loudly


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 5, 2009)

*With the Crimson Fist Pirates*

"Get out of the way!"She shouted at Derrick and Jace, who she was about to run into while running away from the marine base and the many marines and pirate hunters that were right on her tail.

Derrick turned to Jace, "Well First Mate, shall we save my admirer?" he says punching his open palm. Jace nods with a bloody grin, "Molten Fists!" "Torrential Downpour!" they speed past Maxi and beat down all of the incoming Marines. 

After they finish their onslaught Jace falls to his knees. Derrick also falls down to one knee, breathing heavily, "Guess that fight took some out of me..." he takes a deep breath.

"Oi follower, do you think you could carry my First Mate back to the ship for me?" he takes a deep breath, "I'll...I'll be right behind ya'."

*Aboard The Dragon's Heart*

As several pigeons land on the ship with messages attached to them. Suddenly a knife flies and stabs one of the birds to the deck of the ship, the other birds fly off frightened. Roy rolls his eyes, "Not really neccessary Typhon but lets take a look at this," he removes the knife from the bird, then the message, and he tosses the creature into the sea. 

He looks it over, "Get the Captain, *now*." he says sternly, however he has already risen from his room, the rest of the crew soon following.

"Your going to want to read this," the first mate says holding out the note. Tatsu grabs it and over looks it and then tosses it away, his facial expression unchanging, "Set a course for Ohimai Island, and prepare for battle," he turns around and heads back to his room, his cape blowing in the wind, "We'll give them one hell of a meeting..." he says as he leaves, knowing exactly what to expect from those World Government bastards.

Roy takes a look at the sky, seeing the dark clouds slowly engulfing it, *"Seems there's a storm coming," * Typhon says with an evil grin, spinning a kunai like knife around his fingers, "You have no idea..." Roy says heading to his own room to prepare for battle in his own way.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 5, 2009)

"Verg, where's Kurohara?" Mordecai asked as they sailed

"I believe we're on the right path." The girls had been covered and no longer in a state of nudity and whilst Kagami was stirring from her drunken stupor, Mion was shivering and still very much unconscious. She had been put in Vergils bed, as the swordsman did not require much sleep. Vergil stood at the front of the ship looking out, he had grown up around these parts, indeed, Pandora was home to the strong and the tortured. Money had corrupted just about every island and there were but a handful who knew money wasn't everything. Despite being a mercenary, he had found that quality in Mordecai and Kagami. Less so Kagami, but she was young and carefree and unlike most, she was happy to be alive. A rare ray of sunshine in an otherwise dark land.

A multitude of birds flew above them, they were approching Fyrestone Island, an island with a modest sized city. Certainly not as lavish as New Haven but it had ample supplies , it was however subject to three warring sides. It all started with a man cheating on a woman. The three parties involved were the husband, the wife and the mistress, each one hiring different mercenaries for protection and for hits.

It was an island where there was always a job available, but also one which had the most amount of mercenaries killed. More importantly it was home to one of the best doctors in North Blue, if you could find him. Kurohara was difficult to find due to his growing boredom of knife and gunshot wounds. Even if you found him he charged an arm and a leg.

The crew of the Red Dawn approached the island of Fyrestone. There was ominous black smoke coming from the eastern side of it.

Kagami woke up with a start.

"Zombie monkeys??!" She looked around for the little imaginary critters. "Ok no more tequilla. Definitely not." She held her head and dragged herself out of her cabin to get some water. As she walked out her room her eyes fell to the room next to hers. It was Vergils room and in her head, she wondered what Vergil looked like when he was sleeping. She snuck in, trying to contain a giggle.

It took her a good few seconds to comprehend what was happening, after she had peered over the shoulder and saw the giant bat like ears. A few seconds of blissful silence before all hell broke loose

"AAAAAAAAGGGHHHH!! WHAT IN THE BLUE HELL IS SHE DOING HERE???!" Kagami screamed grabbing a candleholder.

Mordecai and Vergil looked to the noise.

"Greeat, she up. Let's go down before they kill each other." Both men ran to the cabin, Mordecai leaping on Kagami just before she hit Mion with the metal object

"Mordecai. I'm giving you exactly one minute for you to explain what's going on before I teleport a candlestick holder into your head." Kagami said and then clutched her own head, "but speak softly..."

"She's coming with us." He said shortly.

"Oh and who decided that?" Kagami asked

"I did. Its not like we're an actual crew or anything. We're just sailing together for a mutual benefit. We're mercs not pirates, you wanna leave then go ahead. I invited her cos she's strong as hell and can make us a lot of money." He said callously

"You're full of shit you know that. You claim to be all about the money and have no loyalty and all that bullshit but you're totally not like that." Kagami said accusingly, "you like her, or felt sorry for her or something. And you'd totally miss us if we left, like it or not, we are a crew. We even have a boat for fucks sake!"

"I don't need you guys, its just a little easier to get big jobs if you're there. I can find others." Mordecai said stubbornly

"Well fine, why don't you just go fuck yourself. Or take that bat freak and fuck her..."

"You're jealous?.." Mordecai started.

"Oh hell no!" Kagami yelled a little too quickly, "Who'd want a skinny masked bird fucker like you?!"

"And who'd want a loud mouthed, slut who can't take her drink like you?!" Mordecai yelled. Both stopped, glared and then yelled as they hurled a fist at each other

"SHUT UP! BEFORE I SKIN THE PAIR OF YOU ALIVE!" Mion shouted as the argument happened in her room. She stood up wearing a t-shirt and underwear but both were already soaked in blood. The incredibly loud voice combined with the bloody sight of Mion, was enough to scare the bejesus out of most people.

"You should not be up, or moving. because of this your wounds have re-opened." Vergil said calmly as he makeshift bandage fell apart.

"You're not my fucking doc, so you shut it too." she snapped at Vergil who cocked his head and held his sword. Mordecai stopped him. "Now listen, I'm here to stay because I have an obligation to all of you for saving me from the damned island. You guys are officially the closest thing I have to friends and I'd rather kill you than have you fight. Kagami you better just get used to it hon."

Kagami opened her mouth to say something. Mion's words had struck a chord with her and then turned to Vergil and Mordecai. "Verg, why'd you agree?"

"Mion is an extraordinary talent to have with us. Her scouting abilities and close combat would definitely prove useful, especially with our ambitions. I assume you have a certain ambition to fulfil and cannot imagine that this team mate would not be useful in achieving it." Vergil said "Also it seems you now have a shopping partner."

Kagami thought for a second. "Mordy, why can't you explain shit like he does?" she said in a calm manner Mordecai put his hand up and averted his eyes as if to apologise. Then sighed and extended his arm out for a handshake.

Kagami flew into his arms and kissed his cheek. "You're a jackass you know that? but thats why I lo..." she stopped blushed and finished "like you so much."

Mion collapsed to the ground, the extent of her wounds getting to her

"We better find Kurohara, I don't think she has much time. Oh by the way, I'm gonna try and get him to join our crew too." Mordecai said

"That's a no-brainer..." Kagami said, knowing full well who he was. Vergil carried Mion and the 4 ventured out into Fyrestone


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 5, 2009)

Grandline- Marine Base D234-X

"Oi! Why're you all retreating!" Akuma laughs as the marines gather up the wounded and return to their base. "Come on! It's no fun if you all just go and vanish on us!" Though he soon noticed a dark aura cover the base. "Oh? It seems someone interesting has shown up." Akuma turned to see twenty men standing on the large wall behind them. "My my, Grimm Drakoski." Akuma smirked as he noticed the large figure. "Greetings Akuma, I'm glad you recognized me." Grimm smirked right back at him.

"Oh, Such formality, using the first name of a man you've never formally met before. I like your style Grimm." Akuma slings his blade over his shoulder. "Well then, I suppose we should be getting this battle underway." the reapers pirate crew leaped into the air, while the Rodgers pirates stood their ground. "Hybrid point!" Two of the woman shout, One transforms into a Honey badger, the other into a clouded leopard. 

"What an interesting crew." Akuma watched Grimms body fall from the sky, such a large and scary figure. Grimms blade kept hidden in his coat flies out and he slashes downward, Akuma swings upward to counter the blow, when the two meet a large gust of wind bursts forth, the ground begins to sink and crack forming a crater. The marines watching from the base can only sit back in amazement. "This is... a shikibukai..." 

The two break away from each other and begin to swing their blades with precision. The two calmly blocking the others attack. "Akuma, I've got a proposition for you." Grim blocks Akuma's next strike and the two stand still, blades pressed against the others. "Oh? A shikibukai offering a pirate like me something? My oh my." Akuma laughed. "How would you feel, if i offered you the chance to rule the world." Grimm slowly formed a grin across his face. "My, but what about the world government and that pirate king?" Akuma asked.

"Surely i fear those great powers, what could you do to stop them~" He pretended to cower. "You truly are like your children." Grimm pushed Akuma away and swung his blade again, the two clashed for a few moments before locking again. "I have been financing a group, they are researching devils fruits and their scientist holds the power of fusion. Do you understand the what this group is capable of?" Akuma thought for a moment. "So you're offering me the chance to rule the world, though i don't quite understand what it is i have to give to you." 
 
Meanwhile, Firstmate Teddy and Axewell charge the ports and head for a rather large bunker. "Alright First mate Teddy! Let's give em the old one two!" Axewell laughed. "Shut up you idiot!" Teddy lifted a rather large blade from his back and swung with all his might, knocking down twenty marines. "Whoa~ you beat em all." Axewell blinked. "OF COURSE I DID!" Teddy laughed and leaped into the air. "BEAR KICK!" With a strong kick he broke down the wall to the bunker. 

"Man it never ceases to amaze me how strong you are, for a bear full of fluff." Teddy's blade soon rested on his neck. "I'll tell you one last time, SHUT UP!!!" He shouts. "Anyway, we gotta focus on the cannon!" He turned around, however, the bunker was empty. "W...what the hell!?" Teddy ran to the center of the room. "That damn liar! he said it was in the bunker!" Teddy looked around, "Damn it, we were tricked!" Axewell however focused on a small button. "I wonder what this does..." He slowly pushed the button.

CREAK!!!! "Huh?" Teddy heard the sound of gears whirring and the ground he was standing on began to shake. "W...what did you do!?" Teddy screams. "I pushed this button." Axewell pushed it once more and the ground quickly opened up. "Huh?" Teddy looked down and soon fell into the darkness below. "Wow! You stood on air! not for long, but long enough... impressive First mate teddy!" He rushed over to the large circular opening in the ground. "You alright?" 

Soon he could hear a rumble and saw a flash of light, from the blackness arose a large cannon, about the size of the marry-go. "Wow... big cannon..." Teddy was resting on the top of the large cannon, holding onto his chest. "ARE YOU TRYING TO GIVE ME A HEART ATTACK!" He shouts. "You don't have a heart. i think that explains why you're so mean." Axewell blinked. "SHUT UP!" Teddy rolled off the side of the cannon and looked it over.

"Damn, this thing was made better then i expected it to be." He rubbed his chin. "So, what's the plan then?" Axewell turned to the bear. "We're gonna have to fire it. I'll just change the coarse of the cannonball to hit the cannon instead, should destroy it." He nodded. "Or kill you and all of us along with you." Axewell placed his gun on his shoulder. "Yeah, that could happen, But come on, what are the odds?" Teddy took a proud stance, seeming to say he was a genius at this. "About 1 in ten." THUD! The large bear dropped to the ground.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 5, 2009)

With the CFP

"Oi follower, do you think you could carry my First Mate back to the ship for me?" he takes a deep breath, "I'll...I'll be right behind ya'."

Maxi responded with a kick."Oi, that's no way to charm your idol."A sore and tired Derrick replied.

"I'm not trying to charm you, nor do I intend to go with you guys."She looked in the distance, where her ship was docked. If she wanted to use that to leave the island then she would need her squad members to help her sail the ship.....But if she could manage to prove her innocence, before the corrupt marines here sweep the truth under the table? That would be highly unlikely, so the one choice she had was to go with these morons....If she wanted to clear her name.

When she saw that the marines and pirate hunters were starting to stir, she made up her mind."Alright, I'll go with you guys."She lashed with her weapon, it whipped around Jace's leg. She took hold of the handle with both hand and held it to her chest before starting to run away from the marines. Derrick and Jace were confused, until Jace was dragged across the road by the whip.

"Hurry up, loser!"She was breathing heavily but managed to shout this at Derrick.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 5, 2009)

Firebrick island

Shin had just finished his battle with Capo and went to find out what the situation was with Kwannon , it turned out she still battling, Kwannon and two others he didn't recognize were battling the marines and republic soldiers. Not far from them he saw Marshall and Val fighting.

He assessed the situation, it seemed their side was on the winning hand but reinforcements were coming. Judging by their speed and distance it wouldn't be more than a couple of minutes, he wasn't worried about losing not even with the difference in numbers but this could take ages. Time they didn't really have.

"Marshall, Val, we're leaving!"He shouted at them before calling out to Kwannon."Kwannon,Hit the right leg of that statue!"He was facing in the direction of a large statue, those more familiar here would've recognized it as a statue of the current president of Firebrick island.While Kwannon charged her Yi Quan attack, Shin struck at the left leg of the statue. A second later Kwannon struck at the right leg.

The sequence in which the legs were damaged made it tumble down right where Val and Marshall were fighting and they realized what Shin was planned. They both jumped back and used their DF powers to keep their opponents from going after them, forcing them to move back instead if they didn't want to get crushed by the statue.

"This is taking too long, we should meet up with Urahara if we don't want to lose our ship."Shin said to the other captains that he shared the Cardinal Sin with.

"Like hell that'd happen."Marshall replied, he was pissed off that he didn't get to finish of that Jac Kass.

"Taking out all of the marines and all of the soldiers that are in these regions will take a lot of time, by then marine reinforcements could've blown our ship out of the water already."The group ran towards the docks where The Cardinal Sin was waiting for them, it was already slowly moving away from the island. Which was good, they needed to get away from that place as soon as possible.

It took some effort but eventually everyone managed to jump on board of the moving ship before it sped up.

"Alright, like we practiced!"Urahara shouted."Fire!"Several of the cannons were fired, buying them some more time.

"Good, we finally have crewmen that know how to use the cannons."Shin commented.
"Now, let's get the fuck out of here, I could really use a bath."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 5, 2009)

With Jasmine-

She was filing her nails, then noticed Max, Jace and Derrick running down the path from the marine base to the town. "Oh?" She blinked, The marines at the bar were thoroughly thrashed and Albert seemed worn out. "Alright slavey time to move." Jasmine grabbed her slave by the collar and began to pull him down the street. "We've gotta get the ship ready to sail, or rather, I have to get the ship ready to sail... You suck for a slave you know that?" She shook her head, ignoring any cries albert attempted to make while being strangled. 

Jasmine rushed off to the docks, but was stopped but two marines. "Halt! Don't think we'll let you out of here so easily." Jasmine just grinned. "Oh? Wont you let poor little ol me pass~" she placed her hand between her chest. "Uhh.. w..we..lll...." The marines faces turned red. "DIE SUCKERS!" Jasmine pulled out her pistol and fired two shots, taking down the marines. "Fools." She put her pistol back in it's hiding spot. "Come along slave!" She tossed albert onto the ship and began to take the rops off and prepared to raise anchor. "COME ON HURRY IT UP!" She shouts to the rest of the crew.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 5, 2009)

*When you Reach Out, pt. 1*

In the warm and homely town of Koolint every body was moving about their daily task in their usual calm and nothing doing manner. Birds were chirping, street vendors were vending, and the villagers stopped and looked suspiciously at the local bakery when they heard the child scream from another hit. 

*WHAM!*

“WAAAHHHH!!” 
“Let em’ go you witch!” 
“Yeah leave him alone!” 

“As though I would let a thief go unpunished!” 

*WHAM! 
*
“WAAAHHH!!” 
“We’re sorry, honest!” 
“Yeah were sawwy!” 

“Its too late for that! Now stop squirming and take it like a big boy!” 

*“WHAM!”*

“WAAAHHH!!”
“Help me save Ted, Kenny! Hit her in the knees!”
“Right! Take this, witch!”

There was a lot of crashing and running about in the bakery before three children, one running with his pants down while rubbing his sore rear end, came bursting out of the front door.

“COME BACK HERE, YOU LITTLE DEVIANT!” 

(images freezes as a crazed woman explodes out the door with a broken broom handle in hand) 

*Margaret Read 
Local Baker 
Village Outcast 
Mother*

“Mom, mom save us! The witch from the bakery gave Ted a beating for no reason!”  one of the kids screamed at a rather large woman in the middle of the road. 

“Oh, my baby!” She picked up a crying Ted and pulled up his pants. She turned toward Margaret in fury. “Ms. Read! What gives you the right to lay a finger on my son?!?!” 

“That little criminal came into MY shop and tried to steal MY pastries! If you had given that boy a few bruises rather then spoiling him rotten I wouldn’t have to do the job for you!” 

“Oh DON’T YOU DARE accuse me of being a bad parent, Ms. Read! Consider yourself lucky that I don’t tell Captain Barry of this incident!” The disgruntled mom shot back.

“Oh?” 

Maggie dropped her broken broom, cracked her knuckles and took a huge step forward. 

“So not only are you too weak to discipline your son but you’re also too weak to fight for yourself!”

The mom took a nervous step back along with her three kids, Maggie chuckled. 

“Heh, fine then, send that light-weight to my shop if he’s still got the stones for it.” 

The entire town remembered the… unpleasantness that ensued the last time the Captain tried to subdue the sultry baker. No amount of therapy could ever make them forget. The mom told her kids to run home. The three stuck their tongues out at Maggie, called her crazy, and ran along. The mom went berserk on the rude woman once more. 

“YOU ARE IMPOSSIBLE, YOU KNOW THAT MS. READ! ITS TRUE WHAT THEY SAY ABOUT YOU! YOU REALLY ARE NOTHING BUT A BITTER WITCH! DO NOT TOUCH MY CHILDREN AGAIN!” 

The mother storms off but stops and turns to the baker with a wicked grin. 

“Its funny… you say I don’t know how to raise children but I have three. You think you’re the ultimate mother but all your children are dead.  Hm… fate really has a sense of humor. Good day to you, Ms. Read.” She walked off.

Maggie hesitated from the pain of that sudden attack… but she quickly recovered and called out. 

“AND MAKE SURE THAT YOUR MONSTERS STAY AWAY FROM MY SHOP IF THEY LIKE THEIR HIDES!”

She slammed the door to her bakery, which was getting less customers every day. Several hours later, she closed up her little shop and made her way home. Children ran from her and adults whispered after her. 

She made her way home and immediately looked into her son’s room. Of course, he wasn’t there… she took a deep breath and hung up the clothes she laid out for him. She made herself some soup and went to bed. 

The next day the process repeated itself. 

Then the next day. 

Then the next day.

The next day that Ted brat tried to steal from her again. She broke a wooden spoon on his head. Her son’s room was still untouched. 

The next day more of the same.

And then Maggie woke up and knew that today was different. She didn’t know how or why, but she knew something was going to happen. She went through the day with a pep in her step and even got more then a few customers at the shop. She rushed home and found the clothes she laid out for her son still there. Untouched. 

Now today was her son’s birthday. He’d be 19 now and Marggie took off of work and went shopping for the occasion. One of the elders of the town told her she was going to hell for re-marrying. She told him she’s see him there. 

When Maggie got home she checked her son’s room. Nothing was touched. She laid a wrapped gift on his child-sized bed, fell to her knees and wept. When she arose she looked out her window… to the sea, glassy eyed. 

_“Its not like there’s much here for me… no, it’s crazy. IF I leave now I might miss him when he comes home.” _

The next day, after returning from work, she looked out the window once more. The sun was just falling into the horizon and the evening sky was a faint purple. There was the sea again.. always crashing against the shore but never coming to her… 

She immediately put on her clothes again, packed a few things in her very large purse and went to work writing two letters. One, which took her 3 hours to finish, she laid on her son’s bed next to his present. She locked the door to her home and didn’t look back. 

Next she went to her bakery, put some breads and pastries into her purse and laid her second letter next to some cookies. She closed up shop and didn’t look back. 

Then she finally made her way to the docks. She ran into the local traveling merchant Ol’ Gus as he was getting ready to ship out to Loguetown. 

“Hello, Gus.” 

Gus turned around and saw that crazy Read lady with purse practically bursting with random items. Chances are she wasn’t shopping at 9:30PM.

“Margaret.” he said simply. 

“I need a favor.” 

“I thought so.” 

“Take me with you.” 

“But you don’t even know where I’m going!” 

“Doesn’t matter.” 

Ol’ Gus sighed and thought for a moment. 

“Go home, Ms Read.” He continued loading his small tugboat. 

“If you don’t take me now you’ll just see me waiting for you here when you get back.” 

Ol’ Gus sighed once more. This shipment of melons was running late. He certainly had no time to entertain some strange woman while out at sea… yep, he had no time for riding around with desperate women… all by himself… A smile played on Gus’s lips. He walked dangerously close to Maggie who immediately grew wary. 

“Fine, Margaret. I’ll take you to Loguetown… that is if you’ll do something for me…” 

“Not having sex with you.” 

“Well, can’t fault an old sea dog for tryin’!” 

Maggie couldn’t help but smile. 

“I’m just about done loading up here. You’ll be staying with the food crates. I have no more room for you anywhere else. There are no bathrooms so you’ll have to go in a pot. I don’t want any sass about that, got it? Good. Now, ladies first.” 

Gus held out his hand to the old plank that connected to the filthy tugboat. Margaret stepped on and didn’t look back. 

---------------------- 

Later that night, a stir could be heard in the bakery. Little Ted walked on tippy toes as he made his way into the kitchen, always wary of Margaret finding him. He heard witches could see everywhere at once… but so far so good.

He snuck into the kitchen and EUREKA. The cookies were right there!... and a letter titled “Little Criminal”. Ted took out a small flashlight and shined it on the letter. 

_Hope you enjoy the cookies. If I ever come back your little hide is mine! If I don’t come back you better make this your last crime. A punk like you wouldn’t last in prison!_

For some reason he couldn’t understand, Ted began to cry.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 5, 2009)

-With Sum-
He slept comfortably that night. It was the only night he didn't need to deal with Randy and Mufasa fighting. He enjoyed the peace and quiet for 4 hours then he suddenly woke-up. Attila's words ran through his head, _Never take away free will,_. Sum sighed and went down to the prison cells.
Hahahahaha! You're unlocking us already? Mufasa greeted, That's pathetic Sum! Hahahahaha!
You can keep me in. I don't give a damn, Randy informed Sum.
Listen. We're a crew. We live together. Eat together. Sleep together. We need to get along with each other. This is no solution. We-
*Boom!*
Could that be Attila? Sum asked Randy.
No. He'll still be out for at least one more day.
Great another attack. Sum unlocked Mufasa and Randy to see who was attacking.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2009)

*Prince*

Prince sat meditating in the senior officer's meeting rooms, breathing slowly and deeply. He focuses on keeping the ship invisible to the naked eye, but it's incredibly difficult, and he won't be able to keep it up for long. Arkins and Jake have long since left the room, prepping their individual squads for the upcoming battle. Prince's eyes suddenly snap open, and he barks: "Fire!"

The command rings out through the den den mushi PA system, and as the *Dark Justice IV* materializes only a few dozen feet away from Oasis island, the sound of sniper fire rings out in a deafening crack. "GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO!" Prince roars, and the landing ships launch away from the city sized ship, ripping through the water towards the island. Arkins to the left, Jake to the right. Prince grins as he picks up the den den mushi and races towards his own squad to confront the island head on. "Rago, this is Prince. You'd better get your ass on that island, or my men will beat you to it."

*Lal*

"I would like to meet the person who saved my life!" Ivy shouted, looking up towards Lal.

Lal dropped to the ground, holding her guns in her hand. They had been combined together, forming a mini-sniper, which was smoking at the barrel.

"You make it sound like a big deal and all," She said, grinning. "Seems like you could've taken something as simple a bullet through the head." She wasn't kidding. Lal didn't quite realize it, but her unusual amount of exposure to upper tier pirates through her mom and dad had given her a somewhat skewed perception of power levels. Who knew though. Maybe Ivy _could've_ taken that bullet to the head and survived. She seemed to have power far beyond the pirates Lal had killed. "The name's Lal. Lal Marion." She said, extending her hand towards Ivy to shake.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 5, 2009)

*Aboard The Golden Future...*

Bilbor mouthed the words "Dem fine woman!" behind his new wood mouth piece, blood flowing down the wood post behind him. 

------ 

Amerigo, William and the ex-marine fodder ran to the deck of The Golden Future just in time to see Madoka run to the main deck. 

"What the?!?!"

The fodder was stunned for a moment by the girl's beauty but quickly snapped out of it and raised their rifles. 

Madoka quickly retreated back to the corner she just came from as the marines fired a few shots her way. Amerigo raised his hand for them to stop and motioned two of them to creep toward the intruder's position. One woman in skimpy clothes would be easy to get rid of... but the old man...

"Where did they put Bilbor!?!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 5, 2009)

*With Clemens...*
Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens stands over Hawthorne's bedside in the medical bay, staring at the wounds which he suffered during Marc's rage fueled onslaught. Hawthorne's entire midsection and chest are bandaged tightly and the right side of his bruised face is wrapped in thick gauze. His condition had stabilized somewhat but the Doctors had told her that he wasn't out of the woods yet. 

As she looks at his face she can't help but think back to when Garrick had so viciously pummeled him to a bloody pulp. An act which she was indirectly responsible for. Hawthorne had lost his left eye to Garrick in that incident, thankfully it seemed that Marc wasn't much of an eye gouging kind of person.  

Clemens shakes her head, "You're such a fool," she whispers. Why did he always have to make his schemes so complicated she thinks. Clemens supposes she should be feeling some kind of protective or maternal feelings due to Hawthorne's condition, or even some guilt, but all she really feels is annoyance. 

Suddenly Hawthorne stirs from his coma and groans something incomprehensible. His eyes slowly open and he focuses on Clemens who stands over him. He tries to speak but his words just come out in ragged gasps. Clemens leans in towards him slowly, "What? I can't understand you." 

"Pen!" he gasps before coughing up blood. 

Clemens quickly reaches into her coat and pulls out a pen and pad. She holds them out to Hawthorne who takes the pen and pad with trembling hands. He hastily scrawls something onto the pad then hands it back to her...

Take me to Matyr 

_*With Lucy...*_
"You said I owed you for saving my life, right?" Becky tells Ursla, "Well, consider us even... for you and this girl now have the honor of being temporary members of the High Queen Pirates and I, *BECKY SMITHSON*, am now your captain! Now I am in need of a bath and some fresh clothes! One of you point this ship to the nearest island!"

Lucy can't help but chuckle at the entire hilarity of this situation. This ten year old girl (Becky's really 13), some kind of halfass Noble runaway, actually thinks that she's a Pirate Captain, and that she can order her around. I want whatever she's smoking Lucy thinks to herself. 

"Oh so the little Princess wants a bath?" Lucy asks Becky sarcastically, "Well I can throw your skinny little ass into the ocean if you want your royal assness!" Lucy was still out of it when Becky had almost drowned and still has no clue of the girls devil fruit power. 

She shakes her head at both Ursla and Becky, "I ain't got time for this nonsense, to be sailin' with a hooker and a brat."   

Ursla scoffs at Lucy's insult, "Don't forget I saved your life you little loudmouth!" she rebukes Lucy. 

Lucy shrugs dismissively in response, "I was doin' just fine!" she responds indignantly, ignoring that she would've fallen to her death more then likely had Ursla not grabbed her. 

"I got an appointment with a certain woman and I won't be missin' it. You two dunderheads have a nice time together but me I'm out when we reach the next island!"  Lucy grips the railing of the slave ship and looks out over the water, narrowing her mismatched eyes as she stares at the horizon, her left eye a light brown, and her right eye a deep green.  

She swears to herself that she won't let anybody hold her back from her date with destiny.


----------



## Hiruma (Dec 5, 2009)

Albert gasped for air as he crashed into the deck loudly. "Derrick wasn't kidding, that woman is really a demon," he muttered as he tried to catch his breath. He had not ran into any higher-ranking marines, but that had actually posed problems of its own...

----
_15 minutes ago..._

"Cutting Yellow! Explosive Purple!" Albert yelled as he continuously fired beam after beam, cutting the marines in front of him. He looked around and was shocked to see even more marines coming at him. They looked almost entirely comprised of fodder, but their numbers were amazing.

"What the hell are you guys doing here?" one of the marines shouted. The other marines looked at each other, confused. "I dunno, we thought he looked weak so we decided to come here instead..."

"You IDIOTS! This guy has a Devil's Fruit!!!" another one yelled in response. "GUAH!!!" a fourth screamed as he was hit by an explosion from Albert's attack. "Sometimes, I wish I looked more badass and less like a fodder character..." Albert thought gloomily as he fired more beams of energy. He estimated that there were at least eighty marines. He wasn't looking forward to dealing with eighty bullets every time they fired

"Damn, I wish I had a blinding move. Note to self: train until you've mastered such a move," Albert thought. Since he _didn't_ have a blinding move to blind the marines and run somewhere, he did the next best thing: he just ran somewhere without blinding them. "Catch you guys later!" he exclaimed.

"Hey...! Get him!" a marine shouted in response. As one, the group of marines made to charge, but they were stopped when Albert's back began to fire light rays. "Fools! I'm a prismman. I can fire lasers from any part of my body!" Albert gloated triumphantly. The marines were more hesitant to chase after him with laser beams coming at them and proceeded more cautiously, which gave him all the time he needed to turn a corner and run out of sight.

"Right...Time to snipe," he thought as he stealthily made his way up to a rooftop. Due to his appearance as a fodder character, no one noticed him and he was not stopped.
---
_Present time..._

"I ought to have a medal for sniping eighty marines..." Albert grumbled.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 6, 2009)

*Mariejois...*
"I don't know what he plans to do now, but he may very well be aiming to take revenge on the other Shin and those Nihonese guys who tricked him. I just though you ought to know."

Annie can't help but pause as she absorbs this revelation about Shin. So his last name was never Yagami...but instead _Igami_ she muses inwardly. 

To be honest she's actually not that surprised to find this out, and with a meathead like Shin its quite understandable really. Under more ordinary circumstances she'd actually find the mistake rather amusing and would tease Shin endlessly about it. However if that idiot is finally leaving whatever hermit life he's been leading these past years just to get some revenge then she plans on doing something about it.   

She suddenly grabs Fluck's collar, staring intently at him "Take me to him," she demands. 

Fluck looks hesitantly at Annie, he figured she might ask this of her, "Well it really doesn't work that way Annie...and he could've moved on already." 

"I don't care, do your chaos thingamajig and take me to him fella!" she tells him emphatically. 

Before Fluck can respond, a Marine taps Annie on the right shoulder. "What?" the Gunslinger asks him in an annoyed voice, turning around to face him. 

The Marine clears his throat nervously and nods in an almost apologetic tone, "The diplomatic ship is prepared to depart," he mutters. 

Annie sighs inwardly. In the heat of the moment she had almost forgotten her commitment. If it was anyone else but Tatsu, she'd just blow it off, but she's got to make sure things don't spiral out of control. 

Annie looks back at Fluck and winks playfully at him, "Try and check up on him if you can...and make sure he doesn't do anything stupid!" 

"I'll be seeing you!" Annie tells Fluck as she walks down the wide corridor, waving the back of her right hand to him. She makes her way over to the _Scarlet Lightning_ in the docks and walks up the plank. 

"I think I'll travel first class this time around," she tells Fleet Admiral Meiji as she passes him by. "Oh yeah and take care of my Cutie Pie until I come back for it fella!"


----------



## Furious George (Dec 6, 2009)

*Everyone's Favorite Homegirls...*

The other two women threw their insults and objections at the young captain. Threats, insults... Becky did a good job letting most of them slide right off of her nerves since she now realized that she couldn't afford to be as angry and free as she was when the Golden Future and its crew were there to pick up the pieces. But what she didn't forgive were the accusations that she was a liar.

"To think you have a crew in the New World is simply IMPOSSIBLE! Tehahahahahahahaha! You barely escaped the mouth of a bird! And to top it all off, I've not once seen a bounty poster for you. So you being a pirate is BEYOND belief at this point." Ursla said as he placed her hands on her hips.

"What do you know about "impossible", harlot? Wouldn't you say before this day that it would be impossible to see a World Noble all by herself in the Grand Line!? How did I make it out of The New World, under the mighty hands of the Four Yonkou?!? It was because I fought as an equal with the most beautiful one to get here!"

Never mind that she barely escaped with her life. They got Becky started and she had no plans of stopping now.

"And BOY you commoners are dense! Tell me, my foolish underlings, do you think the World Government would allow a Tenryuubito to make a bounty list? Has it occured to you that my family and Marine HQ with them would be shamed before their enemies if it was known a teenager snuck out of their Holy Land unnoticed?"

Never mind that Amerigo was the one who explain that very concept to her just 7 hours ago. She turned a touch red.

"I AM a Captain and my crew WILL find me! But I understand the minds of the foolish. You cannot feel the power and queenly conviction in my words so "seeing is believing" is the way to deal with you."

Becky looked around the slave ship frantically for a newspaper and spoke on as she dug threw drawers. 

"Fortunately I caused so much havoc in an island called Edmund's Hill that surely the marines couldn't have covered it up..."

She thought about it for a sec and realized it hadn't been a full day yet. The papers wouldn't mention the incident. She ran over to a large Den Den Mushi and tuned it to the boring station that her father always listened to. 

"NOW LISTEN UP!"

She turned up the volume and the Den Den Mushi began speaking with a bored, deadpan look on his face. 

*Good evening I am Fredrick Price and you are now tuned into WKLZ 88.7, where up-to-date news on the affairs of our world are brought to you 24/7. Though everything is still rumors we have strong reason to believe that the Yonkou Yajuu and...*

"SHUT UP AND GET TO MY STORY!" The Den Den Mushi spoke on without blinking. Becky pouted and sat on the floor with legs crossed. She crossed her arms, harboring deep frustration. "I guess we'll have to wait for them to repeat it. Listen, fools."

Lucy, Urlsa and Becky sat for about an hour of silence listening to the snail drone on about current affiars. The loudmouth and the harlot listened because they really didn't have a choice. The nearest island was still a ways off. 

*Consequently, the elusive hamburgular of Beef Island is still at large...*

Becky looked toward the Loudmouth with the sword.After the girl gave some cute little speech about leaving them the moment she could (the twerp didn't realize yet that she had no choice in the matter.) Becky noticed she didn't move from that spot on the ship. She just stared out into the wide blue expanse, amazingly not shooting off her big mouth for more then a few minutes. Becky couldn't help but wonder what it was this girl was looking for. Was she in love? It better not be Marc!

*Just a few hours ago the island called Edmund's Hill, notorious rest stop for the Infamous Marc The Black Sword Gomes... *

"Here it is!" Becky was close to falling asleep but her impending victory now had her wide awake.

*... was all but destroyed by a series of random events that led to the The Black Sword pirates getting into a massive altercation with the Shichibukai Victor Draconias. Apparently a marine vessel began firing on the town to...*

"What?!?!" Becky jumped to her feet. There was no marine vessel! That was MY ship firing!"

*But the most curious thing was the start of the whole incident. Our sources tell us...*

"Okay, fine. The other part doesn't matter. Here it comes! MAKE ME FAMOUS, FREDRICK PRICE!"

*...that a mere child who the marines are saying is still unidentified approached the Black Sword simply playing "pirate" with him. Marc Gomes then kills this child mercilessly...*

A vein erupted on Becky's forehead.

*The official statement from marine official Kanada Miyamoto is that 'there is no limit to the barbarism of the outlaw Marc Gomes. This is why we, the world's protectors HAAAAAUUUUK!!*

Becky had her beet-red hands around the innocent Den Den Mushi's throat.

"YOU'RE LYING! ARE YOU TRYING TO MAKE A FOOL OUT OF ME!!! I AM NO CHILD AND MARC DIDN'T KILL ME! YOU LIE YOU LIE!!!"

Becky chucked the offensive snail onto the floor causing its shell to explode and leaving a small hole in the ship. The snail (now slug) bounced from the impact and flew into the sea below. It seemed the World Government had denied her her glory once more. 

The young captain, huffing and puffing as her color returned, looked at her two underlings. They both had amused smirks. 

"Just leave me alone.."

Becky went into the corner of the ship, sat down and pulled her knees to her chest. Heaven help the village she was about to visit. It was now an unwilling particpant in Becky's game with the Government.

----------------- 

*Back on Trumpet Island...*

A man in a smooth brown trench coat with matching hat and shades could have sworn that he spotted none other then Hawkins brushing right pass him... but the man couldn't be bothered. That was someone else's gig. Capturing that which was lost was his only concern. 

After a little investigating, the brown trench coat met up with a gray trench coat and a black trench coat in the shadows of Trumpet Island. They stood with their collars all the way up and their hands in their pocket. They spoke in hushed spurts. 

*"Target has left island."* 
_"By herself?" _
*"Negative. 2 persons."*
"Witnesses?"
*"Taken care of"*
"Paid off?"
*"Negative. Wet work. Necessary."*
_"Understood."_

From the shadows the three mystery men stared off into the dock where their target shipped off. 

*"Move Out."* They all agreed before moving through the island like phantoms.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 6, 2009)

*Redwood Tree Island...*
After perhaps what may have been the worst trip of Lucy's experience, even worse then that time she hitched a ride with a drunk mariachi band that wouldn't stop playing their instruments, Lucy sighs with relief as their slave ship reaches port. Three women sharing one bathroom and only two cramped and smelly cabins is never a good combination.  

Redwood Tree Island is a fairly large and expansive island known for its famous giant Redwood trees which can reach up as high as forty story buildings, (the strength of these trees is second only to Adam wood trees). They are huge and bulky trees which the islanders have hollowed out and converted into buildings and dwellings.

Lucy looks in wonder at the sprawling tree city in front of her. Wide multileveled bridges connect the trees with each other over sprawling plazas on the ground level. They have also built a complex Cable taxi system at the canopy level of their tree city. 

Lucy exhales in relief as they dock. She leaps over the railing and lands on the docks. She thumbs her nose at Becky and Ursla who stand on the deck of the ship. 

"Can't say I enjoyed our time together...well I hated it actually. Adios ladies!!" 

With that the gunslinger walks away towards the city. She doesn't plan to stay around for long. Maybe see the sights and of course score some quick cash before hitching a ride with someone.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 6, 2009)

*Mariejois...*
Clemens had used her Mirrors to transport several of the Marines back to Mariejois. Now she carries the severely wounded Hawthorne through her Mirror room, carefully keeping the man aloft in front of her with a floating mirror. Her green eyes seem to dim from their ordinary brightness when using her powers. 

After the skirmish with Yajuu and two consecutive long distance jumps she's just about reached her limit but she puts it aside for a few more important errands. As the famous saying goes, there is no rest for the wicked, nor incredibly beautiful and ambitious female Marines with an eye at the top spot it seems. 

Clemens and Hawthorne pass by the emaciated Garrick, laying in the far corner of the mirror room. He doesn't move or make a sound and at first Clemens thinks that the monstrous son of a bitch has finally kicked the bucket. Then suddenly Garrick opens his eyes and groans at her. 

"Remember _this_ one eyed guy?" she asks him with a smirk, nodding her head towards Hawthorne. Garrick weakly swats the air at her with his bone dry right hand. Clemens is pretty sure he's trying to flash her the bird but just doesn't have the strength to do so. 

"Yes I love you too," she tells him before disappearing into a mirror. 

Clemens reappears through a mirror just outside the doors of a certain lab of a certain someone, deep within the headquarters of the so called Research and Development Science division. Two Pacifista units spring out of the shadows and immediately set their sights on her unexpected arrival but quickly stand down when they see her Marine Uniform. 

"Relax! I'm here to see the good doctor," she says. 

The doors to the lab slide open and Matyr appears, looking curiously at Clemens and her charge. Clemens points at Hawthorne, "I believe you two are distantly related," she tells him, "He wanted to see you, said he can help you with the Devil Fruit applications division...and he also said he wants you to give him the works."


----------



## koguryo (Dec 6, 2009)

_Paegun vs Yu Bo_

"Oh shit."

Paegun lifted the staff part of 'Kronus' and parried the chakram away from his body.  Yu Bo threw his other chakram towards Paegun and caught the parried chakram in mid-air.  Paegun jumped into the air, trying to do a butterfly twist over the chakram that was coming towards him, but it shifted around to where it was vertical instead of horizontal.  The chakram slightly slashed across Paegun's stomach and came around back to Yu Bo's hands, "You're not gonna beat me.  Especially not in that state.  Hehehe."

Paegun landed on his feet and held his chest with the hand that's holding the kama, "I'm gonna kick your ass bitch!"


Yu Bo stiffened up, "Oh yeah?  What are you gonna do?  Beat me with a st-"

Paegun threw the kama towards Yu Bo, who threw his chakram to knock the kama away.  Yu Bo tried to look for Paegun, but he disappeared from Yu Bo's sight.  Yu Bo looked all around, then above, only to see Paegun trying to slam his staff down on Yu Bo's head.  Yu Bo reacted to the attack just in time, and parried the staff with his chakram, "You thought you had me, didn't you?"

Paegun landed in front of Yu Bo holding onto the staff towards the bottom, Bitch, I do have you."

Paegun detached the bottom part of his staff and used it as an eskrima stick, striking different parts of Yu Bo's body, _'Tch, my shoulder.  I'm screwed after this.'_

After the attack, Yu Bo's body can be seen covered in light bruises, "Bastard.  Take this!"

Yu Bo threw his last chakram towards Paegun, who tried to duck under it.  The chakram continued towards Paegun's body, who had no choice but to fall to the ground to avoid the attack.  Above him, Paegun could see Yu Bo jumping down towards him with his fist, "Like that would get me!"

Paegun extended his legs into the air and they connected with Yu Bo's stomach.  Yu Bo landed flat on his back and Paegun flipped himself up, "Heh, who da bitch?"

Yu Bo picked himself off from the ground and glared his teeth at Paegun, "I'm gonna kill you."

Paegun smirked and held out his hand, "Come on, bitch."

Yu Bo was starting to lose it and ran madly towards Paegun, "Argh."

Paegun ducked under one of Yu Bo's punches and wrapped his uninjured arm around Yu Bo's neck, "Gotcha."

Paegun forced all of his strength and body weight towards the ground, along with Yu Bo's head.  Yu Bo's head smashed into the ground, and a loud crack could be heard.  Paegun got up from the ground and brushed himself off, leaving Yu Bo's lifeless body on the ground, "Damn.  I think your Vice-Leader dude's dead."

The last of the bandits looked at Yu Bo and started to tremble.  One of the bandits began to speak up, "Listen up, we're leaving.  Let's go, there's nothing left for us here, now that all of these guys are dead."

The bandits left the fortress and Paegun fell to his ass letting out a large sigh of relief, "Whoa, if they tried to finish me off, I'm pretty sure I woulda died."

Paegun picked up the pieces of 'Kronus' and turned it into one big scythe again, "Damn shoulder."


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 6, 2009)

_Cliffy City,late afternoon_

Inside his hospital room Nile hurriedly finished his artificial arms. The longer he used the ones Linerauf grew for him the weaker he became. In his right hand was a can of oil attached to a spray and in the other was a minature metal barrel. "Just have to oil the launchers..."

Carefully he squirted oil onto the barrels, and after this he attached them to the right arm. He smiled, having finished a particularly messy part of construction without getting oil all over his clothes. Getting yelled at by Nurse Wiea was not pleasant. Carefully he attached the barrel at an open compartment, fitting perfectly with the rest of the complex machinery that made up his arm. 

Next up was the task of attaching the fingers. Nile had asked Dr. Mooring to have the local blacksmith forge metal fingers to his exact specifications. Only two fingers were made today, but it was better than nothing. As he attached the fingers Nile mused why Dr. Mooring and the rest of the staff were willing to let him rebuild his arms despite the fact that he had two perfectly good organic ones now. He still didn't understand what Dr. Linerauf meant by his new arms falling off, but if they were he might as well be prepared with his original arms.

_Mariejois_

It was morning now. The delegation was about to leave, and all that was left to do was to wait for the higher-ups to see them off.

Meiji got up early today, much to his annoyance since he still had a hangover from drinking himself to sleep last night. Trying his best to look formal he fixed the many medals on his red coat and stood in the most authoritative manner possible.

Oressa herself was there, wearing a pink suit and frowning as the last of the supplies are loaded. They should have left earlier, she thinks. 

Everything was now set for the _Scarlet Lightning_'s voyage. Except of course, for the appearance of the greatest swordsman in the world.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 6, 2009)

~ Off the Cost of Cristo Island ~ 

The Dark Nation sailed silently under the navigational skills of Jergen. The Island was now in sight and three heavy knocks echoed off the heavy door that leads to Victor’s quarters.  “What is it.” the Captain’s voice booms out with enough anger to make most men wet their pants. Jurgen, used to this now, simply reports their status.  “Sir, ve are aaf ze coast ov Cristo.” he says with  mild excitement.  “Good.” Victor’s voice rings out with hate.  The sudden sound of movement from the other side of the door cause Jurgen to step back and to the side. Just as Jurgen get out of the way Victor’s door opens and the Paint Man walks out onto the deck. A surly, angry look was bout his features as he walked out further on his deck. As he neared the prow he holds out his left hand and one of the ghouls under his command hurries to his side and hands him a small brass telescope. Pulling it to his face Victor peers into the distance, the colors that waved above the crow’s nest were unknown to him. _ Must be some new salt from the Blues_ Victor thinks as he pulls the telescope from his face. After crushing it and tossing it into the sea he sits his left hand on the large saber that he had acquired on Cristo.  “We will make examples of these fools.” Victor barks.

-On the Pirate Vessel-

A man standing in the crows nest catches site of the Dark Nation as it approaches, pulling a looking glass to his face he quickly spots the Marine colors waving in the wind. “Lands negocia!” he says with a gasp as he latches onto the rope next to him, with a zip line move he hits the deck below running, within seconds he is in a lower compartment and activating a Den Den Mushi. 

-Cristo- 

A large man sets at a table, a large mug of alcohol is in his left hand while his right arm rest around the waist of one of the village girls. This man is the Captain of the Pirates that have besiege Cristo and took it as their’s. He is a in a good mood and laughing as he grips his human trophy tightly. “I’m gonna make you a woman tonight.” he whispers in her ear. This causes a distressed look to fall across her features as she turns her head away from the pirate. But the good mood in this room is about to be ruined as the Den Den Mushi to that sat firmly in the center of the table blares to life. “Sir, sir! We have a situation!” the snail says mimicking the look outs facial expressions. With a grimace the captain pushes his trophy away as he turns to the snail. “This had better be good.” he growls.  “It is sir.” the voice replies. “Well, be on with it!” the captain hollers. “S… sir we have a lone Marine vessel approaching from the west.” 

The captain looks blankly for a second. “Is it far enough out to pull the ship out and attack?” the captain asks. “Yes sir.” the voice quickly replies. “Good, weigh anchor and broad side the bastards.” the captain orders. “Yes Sir!” the look out replies as the Den Den Mushi quickly falls silent. “Now where was I.” the captain ask as he turns back to the girl that was now cowering in a far corner. 

-Aboard the Dark Nation-

Jurgen walks up by Victor and wraps his hands around his back.  “Zeems zey are preparing to attack Sir.” he muses. A dark grin spreads across Victor’s lips as his gaze falls on ship bustling with life in the distance.  “I know.” he says.     

~ Aboard the Golden Future ~ 

“Sir! He’s below deck Chained to a poll Sir!” on of the fodder promptly said as he stood ridged in attention, an old marine habit most of the men had when talking to Amerigo or Becky, awaiting further orders from the First Mate.  William walks up beside Amerigo and drops the supplies in his hands, at first he is taken aback by the girl’s beauty. But he quickly regains his composure, after all in his travels with many different crews he has seen every type of ‘slut’ one can imagine.  “Want me to gut her?” William asks Amerigo as two Falchion trace there way into existence in his hands.  William’s reasons were completely self centered. It wasn’t too often that test subject came aboard the Golden Future of their own accord. 

* The Jeweled Pirate and the Port of Blades Pt 4*

~ Sandpoint Island ~ 

"The name's Lal. Lal Marion."  the young lady said as she extended her hand to Ivy.  With a twist of a smile Ivy wipes some blood from her right hand then grabs Lal’s hand and gives her a firm handshake.  “Name’s Ivy. Nice to meet you.” Ivy replies as she releases her grip on Lal’s hand. Then taking a step back Ivy looks over the girl. A look of deep thought falls over her face for a split second. Then an ‘Ah ha!’ expression falls over her face as she wraps her arms under her breasts.  “You don’t look like your from these parts.” Ivy says as she too isn’t from this area.  “You seem like a very capable body. Ivy continues as she walks around the young gun slinger.  “I’ve just acquire a ship and a small crew, how’d you like to come with me?” Ivy asks.  “Ivy!” David shouts. As he stands back to his feet. “Those men are pirates, they need to be locked up.” 

Ivy’s eyes cut to the older Marine.  “Don’t worry old man. I’ll keep them in line.” Ivy says coldly as she gives him a don’t bring it up again or else look. David sweats as he quiets down. “I’m getting to old for this.” he mumbles.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 6, 2009)

Fyrestone island.

It was hot. Too hot. Fyrestone was called so because of the heat. It was less to do with the sun, but more to do with the many hotspots around the area. Volcanoes occassionally erupted and it was home to many hot springs. The ground was constantly warm. During summer water was scarce however the frequent rains saw to it that that people didn't die of thirst.

The Red Dawn approached the city centre. As expected there were plenty of bounty hunters mixed in with the general population. You could spot them a mile off, either by their masks, ridiculous weapons or just that look. The eyes fell upon them. 

Mordecai scanned the area and noticed a group of people around a board.

"I'll check it out." Mordecai said and approached the board. He got to the front and saw it was full of notices for jobs. All assassination and all paying a good price. 

"Kill Marie-ann's new pet." "Kill Jack's new girlfriend.", "Kill bounty hunter 'Jesse' (hired by Zoe)"

It seemed as if the bickering between the three families had not been resolved. Everyone new the history between the families. Marie-Ann's family was in the Marines, Jack's was in the Fishman Mob and Zoe was daughter of the billionaire Max Gates. Jack was married to Marie-Ann, then cheated on her with Zoe, but Zoe had originally been with Marie-Ann before Marie-Ann had cheated on Zoe with Jack. It was a mess and one that could not be resolved through talking. The fathers got involved and the mini war had been going on for years and spread corruption through the entire city.

Mordecai just needed to find Kurohara, the quickest way was to take one of these jobs and hope that they call him. The pet was out of the question, the bounty hunter was too as they were easily replaced. It looked as if Mordecai would have to go seriously injure Jack's new girlfriend.

He snatched the paper from the board, with the picture and address of the girl on it and walked away. Many eyes were on him as he did so, obviously spies watching the board from the various families to see who took what job. Mordecai paid it no attention.

"Right, this is our new job. We find her, seriously injure her, and then wait for them to call Kurohara."

"'kay." Kagami said blowing some bubblegum

"Hm. They have her address on this. I would imagine that Jack has added security around the place." Vergil noted. 

"Yeah, this might take all three of us."

"Hah, and here's you sayin that you didn't need us." Kagami teased

"First, let's put Mion someplace safe, with someone who can at least do some sort of basic patching up." he said. Her wounds were pretty horrendous, especially around the stomach and chest area, it was beyond Vergil's basic knowledge of first aid. Thanfully the people in this town were used to seeing devil fruit abilities and odd looking people, so they didn't need to hide her ears.

They went to a hotel, checked in and called for the doctor, who arrived in timely fashion

"Now let's see what we have here." he took away the make shift bandages and was stunned "She needs a hospital and...."

"No can do padre." Mordecai said. The doctor sighed, having heard that line many times before. 

"I'll do what I can here. It won't be much but she'll at least be able recover until you find a....suitable hospital." he said. The local hospital was run by the marines, which is how freelance doctors like Kurohara were making a fortune from the members of Jack and Zoes needing attention. Obviously they would just get killed in the Marine run hospital run by Marie-Ann's family.

"Appreciated. Verg, you stay here. Kagami and I will scope out the job." Mordecai said

"As you wish." Vergil sat beside Mion as the doctor tended to her. 

Mordecai and Kagami left for 1-8 st patrick's Square. They should have guessed what they were going to see by the address. Mordecai sighed as he looked at the castle. It was massive, with a tight security wall all around it. It was teeming with guards, dogs and bounty hunters.

"We're gonna kill ourselves looking for a doc. You can see the irony in that right?" Mordecai asked Kagami.

"Wonder if they have that dom perignon in there. I always wanted to try that." Kagami said staring in awe at the massive stucture, "Hey doesn't that spire remind you of a penis?"

Mordecai hid his smile.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 6, 2009)

With the Jolly Rodgers-

"Well, now that that horrific event is over." Joseph turned to Hachi. "You feelin alright? You're in pretty bad shape." Hachi just coughs and holds his side. "I'll be fine." He tries to walk off but falls to his knees. "Guh..." Joseph sighed. "Hey Belle! Ignore those guys for now! We've got a crisis over here! James put a little too much into his five swords slash thingie." He sighed and picked Hachi up. "Why are you helping me." Hachi tried to look up at him but lacked the strength. "We didn't come here to cause problems, we just needed some supplies, no point lettin a good guy die." 

"Heh, Did you see me kick that guys ass!" Bolt wasn't even paying attention, he just took the proud stance at the end of the dock and watched the ship sail off. "THAT'S RIGHT YOU BASTARD! I ROCK!" Bolt laughed. "Hurry up and get back to the ship!" Belle shouts. "I need help getting all these people onto beds!" Bolt sighed. "Fine." Bolt turned back and jumped onto the ship, James was still fighting with his body, trying to figure out which limb moved what. "Yo, Monkey boy." Bolt stood over him. "SILENCE! the great red monkey refuses to lose to anyone! even himself!" Bolt just shook his head.

Belle worked quickly on Hachi's wound. "You did quite the number on him James." She looked over at the monkey. "HAH! that's because i'm unstoppable!" Bolt simply flipped James onto his stomach. "What!?" James was unable to figure out how to stand up. "Hehehe, look pretty stopped to me." James grumbled. "I'll figure out how to move eventually... then i'll beat you up next!" he shouts. "OI! no more fighting! We're broken enough." Joseph sighed. "You feelin okay Kama?" He looked down at the burnt ninja. "Yeah, just fine... That guy, he wasn't so strong physically, but he was fast and that Karate, just what the hell was it." 

Joseph sighed and sat down on a barrel. "I dunno, I tried to follow his moves, they were pretty simple, guys good but he's no master.. There had to be some kinda trick to them." He looked up at the sky. "Meh, We'll do better when we fight him again." He smiled, Though for some reason, he thought about his little sister. "Bah, why the hell am i thinking about here...."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 6, 2009)

*Ohimai Island*

A large, lifeless, barren island where the meeting between the Yonkou and the selected few selected men and woman will take place. *The Dragon's Heart* pulls up to the island and docks.

"Captain, will the ship be safe here?" Kodachi asks, "Don't worry, the ship won't be their focus, because they know we're not running. And even if they do target it, it's as strong as the woman who made it," he says, the thought of his old crewmate almost brings a smirk to his emotionless face.

The five warriors walk off of the ship, prepared for battle, awaiting their potential opponents to arrive, "Stay sharp, who knows what these worms have planned," the Dragon Emperor says, arms crossed.

*With the Crimson Fist Pirates...*

Derrick limps behind Maxi as she pulls Jace down the hill and towards the ship. Jasmine and Albert have already prepared the _Crimson Sea Dweller _ and are just waiting on the rest of them. Maxi flings Jace onboard the shp and soon gets on herself. 

Derrick sighs in relief as he approaches the ship. He tosses his red jacket back on and then takes on last look back on the island. The remaining marines all charge towards the ship, "Crap!" 

"We better be ready to pull out!" he shouts to his crew, "We have been! We've been waiting for our slow Captain!"

"Lava Geiser!" lava bursts out of the bottom of his feet and creates a pillar of lava that brings him up to the ship. He closses his eyes and focuses, and the lava underneath him slowly begins to harden, "Lava Pillar..." he opens his eyes and can't help but grin as he sees the substance under him has hardened.

He grabs the sun glasses that are resting on the collar of his shirt and puts them on, "Well Marines, you gave it a good shot, but now that we've beaten the highest ranking scum you have, including your loser Commander, we'll be making our leave!" he gives them a little wave and then extends his arm forward, "Lava Flow," and lava starts pouring out of his hand and blocking any chance for the marines to follow them.

"Ok Jasmine," he takes a step onto the ship, "Get us out of here," he says heading towards his cabin.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 6, 2009)

"Ok Jasmine," he takes a step onto the ship, "Get us out of here," he says heading towards his cabin. "Yes sir, Idiot captain sir!" Jasmine takes the helm and pulls the ship from port with great force, causing most of the crew to fall to the ground. "Alright! Setting sail for, wherever the hell is furthest from this island!" She laughed. "Where is furthest from this island....? Anyone got a map?" She blinked, the ship was far enough away from the island... but she still had no idea where she was going....



With Grimm/Akuma-

"HAHAHAHAHAA" Akuma burst out laughing. "Alright Grimm, I'll check it out." He smirked. "So you'll be letting me get away then? You'll need a pretty big diversion to pull that off." Grimm grinned. "I suppose you're men would be working on that now though wouldn't they?" He asked. "Oh? You even knew about that? What a scary man you are." Akuma pulled his blade away from grimms. "Tactical retreat men!" He laughed, And as soon as he shouted those words a massive explosion erupted from the port and spread through the base.

A few minutes prior-

"Alright... prepare to fire the cannon!" First mate teddy shouts. "Can we go with plan B?" Axewell blinked. "Blow up the island?" Teddy asked. "Ok, Plan C... We clog the cannon or just load it and i'll shoot the cannonball, causing it to explode." Teddy dropped to his knees. "I'm... useless..." He cried out. "Ah! No first mate Teddy! You're a great leader! We all love you!" He pat Teddy's back. "Fine... Let's just blow the damn thing up." Teddy ran to the wall and kicked it out again. "Alright, We better get far enough away to avoid the blast.

Currently-

"Whoa...." Axewell raised his rifle. "That was bigger then i thought...." He rubbed his eyes. "I think we killed the marines." Teddy rubbed his chin, where the marines had been hiding was now mostly rubble, taken out by the explosion. "Eh, I'm sure they're fine." Teddy turned his back on the base and jumped down the massive wall. "LET'S GET TO THE SHIP!" Akuma and his men rush off towards their ship. "Captain, Should we check on the marines." Grimm just smiled. "Yeah, We'll say we had to save the marines." He laughed and walked towards the base. "YOU HEARD THE CAPTAIN! TO THE MARINES!" Dread shouts.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 6, 2009)

*Aboard the Golden Future...*

“Sir! He’s below deck Chained to a poll Sir!” 

"Good..."

Amerigo didn't like that, for a second, he had thought he completely lost the old man. Someone would pay dearly for causing that second of distress.

 “Want me to gut her?” William asks Amerigo as two Falchion trace there way into existence in his hands. 

Amerigo motioned for the all-too-willing Shipwright to follow behind the two riflemen who were creeping up on Madoka's position. There were men on the upper and lower decks... how was it that this woman was able to board the ship and somehow end up on the steps leading to the lower areas of the ship before anyone noticed? Perhaps some 'entertainment' that the other men were hiding from him and Captain Becky?

"You are about to die. If you have anything interesting to say that could potentially save your life now would be the time to say it!"

Amerigo called out, removing his gloves and giving his gushing pores some room to attack if need be.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 6, 2009)

Fyrestone Island

The Cardinal Sin just pulled in at the docks of Fyrestone island, the idea was to stock up on supplies there. While the deck hands did that the higher ranking officers could use the time to train. Shin wasn't sure what was going on with Marshall and Val but the two had been acting strange ever since leaving Firebrick island.

Out of the higher ranking officers only Val and Chey went off the ship, the rest were too caught up in their training schedules to leave the ship.
"So what are we gonna do, tiger?"Chey asked her captain.

"Don't call me that."Was the response."These last few incidents have shown me that I'm starting to fall behind, Marshall too, I'm not sure what this Urahara guy is teaching Shin but he's improving at a much faster rate than the rest of us so I need to step up my game."She said to her First Mate."I've been training my ass of ever since a certain incident."She was referring to her pwning by Fluck."And so far it hasn't been paying off, it seems that I'm simply too much of a life or death kinda girl, I don't progress in controlled combat situations so I need to find some way to get some combat experience."

"Shouldn't be too hard here."She pointed out a job board."I'll get some action and make a buck at the same time."

With Ginzou

Suddenly the android touched his ear, as he received an incoming call. It was a brief one and within a couple of seconds he headed up to his assistant's office."Lt. Commander, I will be taking The Scarlet Lightning to the coordinates, I need you to take care of the MacGuffin, I want you to follow behind The Scarlet Lighting."

He rushed up to deck after this and with help of his jet boots he flew over to The Scarlet Lightning, landing on it's deck."I will start take off procedures."Alph announced as he headed for the socket designed specifically for him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 6, 2009)

Zoidberg said:


> Oressa herself was there, wearing a pink suit and frowning as the last of the supplies are loaded. They should have left earlier, she thinks.
> 
> Everything was now set for the _Scarlet Lightning_'s voyage. Except of course, for the appearance of the greatest swordsman in the world.



From their modest two cabin boat, _The Freeloader_, Betty waits impatiently for the Marine delegation to set sail. Meanwhile Tengu sleeps face down on the deck. After getting very inebriated overnight and "accidentally" waking up by Betty's bedside, she had tossed him through the window right onto the very spot where Tengu now snores.

"Hey old man and you pink suited Flamingo!!!" Betty screams at Meiji and Oressa, "Anytime now!!" Who put that lady in charge anyhow, she thinks. 

Tengu rouses from his sleep, licking the splinters from the deck off of his face, "Don't be so impolite towards Meiji-san," he rebukes her as he sits up, yawning loudly and stretching his neck around. 

"Could you make some breakfast?" 

"Make your own breakfast. I'm not in the mood!" Betty responds. 

Tengu shrugs as he makes his way towards the kitchen below deck, "Don't blame me if I burn the kitchen down...again," he mutters. 

Five minutes later the kitchen explodes in an apocalyptic fireball of burnt toast, fried eggs, and orange juice. 

*With Lucy...*
Lucy strolls into the local bounty office of Redwood Tree Island, whistling to herself and glad to be finally free of those two harpies. Whenever she's hard up for cash, like she almost always is, she usually dabbles in a little bounty hunting for some quick Beri.

Inside the one room office sits a tough looking middle aged old man with salt and pepper hair. He smokes a cigar and pores over the most recent bounties. 

"What's shakin pops!" Lucy tells him, slamming her right hand on his desk. 

The bounty master looks up at her with an expression of mild annoyance, probably thinking why a teenage girl is in his bounty office. "Um the fashion district is a couple blocks down from here," he tells Lucy. Sometimes tourists will wander into his office looking for directions. 

Lucy chuckles and shakes her head at him, "Naw pops. I'm here to see what bounties you got available!" 

"You?" 

"Of course me!" Lucy responds in a slightly insulted voice, "Don't let my devastatingly good looks fool you. I'm a pro at this kind of stuff!"

"Well its your funeral," he mutters at Lucy, scratching his chin and then reaching into the drawer of his desk for a book of the bounties in the local area. "So what range you looking for? I got 'em going from as low as 5 to as high as 14..."

Lucy shrugs, "Got any hundred million Beri heads?" she asks before laughing loudly and leaning over the desk and slapping him on the shoulder.

The bounty master isn't amused and is about to tell her to elegantly fuck off but then he narrows his eyes at her, "Hey you look familiar?" 

Lucy smiles proudly at the recognition of her fame, "Yeah of course you would recognize me I'm the Demon Gunslinger of-" Suddenly her eyes widen and her jaw hangs agape, as she sees her own bounty poster hanging right behind the man. 

*Lucy "The Demon Gunslinger of West Blue" 
Bounty: 11 Million*

"Yeah I think I'll go visit the fashion district!" Lucy exclaims suddenly and races out the door.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 6, 2009)

Bachi Island, New World

A cloaked figure jumped off a merchant's ship and made his way into town, the rags he was wearing should be enough to protect his identity but he needed some information now. Hiding your face would only get you so far, in this part of the world there were plenty of people capable of trading punches with Shin and in his current state there were probably also many that could kick his ass.

Either way, he needed to avoid people like that, those were the kind of people that couldn't help but take a peek under someone's hood, if said person was being that obvious about his desire to remain anonymous. 

So he needed to figure out who was currently in the area, and information like that could be found in bars. So after learning where the watering hole was located Shin made his way towards it. Standard practice was to hit the bounty wall first, they were usually organized by the locations were the pirates were last seen. Pirates last seen in East Blue over on side, others last seen in West Blue on another side, etc.

*"Alright, New World."*He had located the general location but needed to find where the pirates where that had been spotted in the direct vicinity.*"Hmmm, nobody I'm really acquainted with."*He commented, that was what he wanted to avoid. People like a Rek, though Shin heard that he got a government job or something, or a Marcks.

*"Alright, well then let's see if I can find this crown prince."*He looked over the rest of the posters but the first one that caught his attention wasn't the one he had been looking for.

*Lucy ?Demon Gunslinger of West Blue?: 14 Million*

Shin sighed.*"That brings up a whole lotta memories I'd rather kept buried."*For a moment he stared at the poster in silence. Contemplating whether or not to take it with him, silently his hand slowly moved towards it but then suddenly stopped and he moved on to the poster he had been looking for.

It didn't take him long to find it, Shin "Red Sun" Yagami. With great anger he ripped it off the wall and pocketed it, if this guy was the source of all Shin's (old) then he (Young) was going to pay for it. 

Shin started walking away but suddenly stopped near Lucy's poster, once again he was having an inner struggle. He eventually grabbed it and pocketed it anyways, stuffing it right next to the crown prince's.
Since he kept telling himself he didn't want anything to remind him of Annie, since he simply couldn't stand the shame associated with the memories, he told himself it would serve as a reminder for something else.

For his vow to kill the crown prince, he could never make up for all the pain he had caused Annie, but at least he could make it so this new Shin would never meet Annie's little sister. The ambitious Shins in the world only made trouble for the promising gunslingers from Deadwood. 

*"Now, let's find out of this ragged body of mine still has enough left in it for one last quest."*


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 6, 2009)

-With Sum, Mufasa, and Randy-
They got onto the deck of the ship and saw tons of fodder being sent flying off the ship left and right. It was as if it was raining limbs and gore. Since it was dark none of them could see who was being sent flying ans what it was that was sending them flying.
*Hybrid Point,* Mufasa transformed into his half lion point in order to tell what was going on, It's those Spartan Pirates again, Mufasa informed his team.
Wait, you can see in the dark?
Of course I can you dumb shit, I'm a cat. I also have a great sense of smell! As I was saying, it's those fucking Spartan Pirates again.
What is doing this to them?
I don't think I'm right since it's so tough to smell over the gore, but I think it's Attila,
Randy! Is there a chance Attila woke up on his own ahead of time!?
No it's impossible. I think it is anyways. It took me two weeks,
The slaughter stopped. They could see a large figure in the night.
That's Attila alright,
What have I missed? Attila said, with a smirk.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 6, 2009)

*With the Crimson Fist Pirates-*

Albert whips out a map and starts studying it, "Hm, well it seems like we'll need to hit one more island before we head towards the Grand Line," he informs the rest of the crew, "The Grand Line..." Derrick says to himself.

He has mixed feelings about the great sea, a certain Kingdom that he would never want to return to rests deep in the Grand Line, but the adventure that lies there outweights that little fact, "Sounds good, lets head to that island so we can get ouf of this small fry sea and right to the Grand Line!" he says with a grin.

He then turns around and heads towards his room sluggishly, "But first I need some sleep..." everyone else nods, *"Same..."* Jasmine's eyes open wide, "What about me! I need to steer this damn ship!" but they're all either gone or passed out on the deck, "B-Bastards!"

*Later...*

Derrick has been fast asleep on his massive bed for a while but with a huge shift of the boat he falls right off of the bed and slams on the floor. He pops his eyes open and heads towards the deck, "What's going on!" but as he opens the door the strong winds slam the door shut right in his face.

He forces the door open and sees the massive storm that's throwing their ship back and forth, "Crap... Jasmine, how much control do you have!" the ship then sways to the right again, "What do you think!"

"Albert! Are we near any islands!" Albert already has a map out, "I can barely make sense of this thing in the first place, the rain isn't helping!"

Maxi soon comes into the picture and points her finger in the distance, "There!" she points towards an island not too far away, "Fine, Jasmine get us there!" she grunts as she turns the wheel, "Got it!"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 6, 2009)

"Albert! Are we near any islands!" Albert already has a map out, "I can barely make sense of this thing in the first place, the rain isn't helping!"Maxi soon comes into the picture and points her finger in the distance, "There!" she points towards an island not too far away, "Fine, Jasmine get us there!" she grunts as she turns the wheel, "Got it!"

Jasmine then blinks for a moment. "Uhhh... Correction." She holds up her hand. "I don't got it, In fact, i think the wheels jammed..." She tries to turn the wheel once more. "Yeah. Pretty sure it's jammed." She blinked. "I might have broken it actually." She rubbed his chin as the ship rocked back and forth, a powerful gust of wind then dragging the ship forward with great speed. "WEEEEE~~" Jasmine shouts holding her hands in the air. "It's like a wet roller coaster!" 

"Will you stop screwing around!" Derrick shouts. "Oi! There's nothin i can do if the wheels jammed! you don't have to be a dick you know." She folded her arms. "Besides, we're right on coarse, see, the islands coming up really quick!" She laughed, "Actually... anyone else notice how hard it is to see now?" She looked around. "I think it might be the fact that i HAVEN'T SLEPT YET! But i feel great!" she began to laugh, obviously tired beyond her limit and reaching the point of insanity. 

Luckily for them though, The boat manages to crash into the dock, unharmed thanks to the quality of the ship. "WOO! WE MADE IT!" While everyone had fallen thanks to the force they hit with, Jasmine had remained standing by bracing herself on the wheel. "What kind of landing was that!?" Derrick screams at her. "Any landing you can walk away from is a good one!" she took a proud stance. "Now!" She stood there standing blankly for a moment. "What do we do now?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 6, 2009)

_Mariejois_

Oressa rolled her eyes. Evidently someone didn't get the memo that the Shichibukai were travelling together with the Admirals as a symbol of unity. The press were covering it intensely, and if the mission went as planned more nations will support the New Government.

"And less good men and women will have to die for peace." Meiji thinks to himself. He looks over to Oressa, whom he has no idea what she was scheming. True, this was the woman who single-handedly brought order to the Grand Line, but her methods were just as ruthless as the former Government. The difference was that she was better at hiding her actions.

"This is getting tiring. Ginzou, launch the ship, let the swordsman do as he wishes." She orders.

Ginzou complies, powering up the engines of the _Scarlet Lightning_. The sleek ship sailed towards a tunneled waterway that snaked around the red line before launching the ships within into a waterfall not unlike the one in Reverse mountain.

As the ship enters the tunnel 2 world government agents, one short and stout and the other tall and well-built stand at the back of the ship watching as Mariejois shrinks from view.

_Marijois Research and Development center_

Hawthorne lies in an infirmary bed tended to by several doctors and nurses. The best in medical technology was being used to keep the former noble alive.

Matyr stood outside the infirmary, looking at the doctors through the glass windows. How they managed to get Hawthorne out of Marc's ship he had no idea. After all this time he was actually beginning to think he liked it there. 

Vice-Admiral Clemens joined Matyr's watch over Hawthorne. This was surprising to Matyr as well given Clemens' contempt of pirates, but given that Hawthorne served under TFAJ the two must've been close. Still, she was the reason he gained the moniker "The Rapist" so Matyr's still not sure.

"The doctors tell me he'll be fine in a day, but it'll take another to fix his mechanical enhancements. You should go back to your post before the boss gets pissed." He tells Clemens as he leaves the medical ward for work.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 6, 2009)

*Redwood Tree Island...*
Lucy slips through the corner aisle of a high end clothing store, _Devil Fruit Republic_. A pretty sky blue blue blouse catches her attention and she grabs it off the rack, admiring it. 

"Oooh I like this. I wonder if this is on sale," she says to herself. Lucy turns towards an attendant, a tall and well groomed woman, "Excuse me is this on sale?" she asks her. 

The attendant looks over at Lucy with a bit of disdain, "Nothing here is on sale my dear. You might want to try Ye Olde Navy," she replies coldly before returning to her work. The moment the woman turns her back to Lucy, the gunslinger stuffs the blouse inside her coat (along with five pairs of jeans, and a frilly skirt), then sticks her tongue out at her. 

Lucy casually heads for the exit, walking slowly and pretending to peruse various items. She passes by the front counter manned by a half asleep cashier. A monitor on the wall behind the cashier displays the latest headlines. 

_*"...in other news the Shichibukai have concluded their meeting where it was decided that Darver Grenguo would take the place of the former Shichibukai turned Yonkou, Tatsu Brimtale..." *_

A picture on the monitor shows Annie the Queen of Gunslingers, and several other Shichibukai leaving the meeting and boarding a boat. Lucy stops in her tracks and narrows her eyes at the picture, feeling her heart begin to beat rapidly. It's been over ten years since she's seen that bitch's face but she still looks almost the same. Except her face looks darker, more serious and mature, plus she's missing her left eye. 

Lucy briefly wonders who took Annie's eye, dearly wanting to meet the person and give them a high five. She grits her teeth in anger at Annie's stupid looking face repeating on the monitor over and over again...

*BANG! *

The TV monitor explodes in a flash as Lucy holds her silver revolver at it. Smoke drifts out of the barrel of her gun. Lucy stares at the shattered screen imagining that its Annie's face, that she's finally gotten her revenge. Then suddenly a shrill alarm snaps her out of her daze. 

Lucy looks over at the frightened cashier and smiles, "I really love your clothes!" she cries before speeding out the door.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 6, 2009)

*Redwood Tree Island...*

Just as the slave ship began to dock Captain Becky arose from her sulking, Redwood Tree Island... she regarded the majestic city with boredom. 

"Cute. Not quite Sabaody but I guess its good for commoners. 

"Can't say I enjoyed our time together...well I hated it actually. Adios ladies!!" 

"Wait a minute, where do you think you're going!?!? DIDN'T YOU HEAR ME?!? I SAID YOU'RE IN MY CREW UNTIL MY REAL CREW COMES FOR ME!"

Lucy just kept on walking. Becky hopped off of the ship, jumping up and down and turning deep red.

"YOU STUPID, STUPID GIRL! YOU WOULD IGNORE ME EVEN KNOWING WHO I AM! KNOWING WHAT I CAN HAVE DONE TO YOU?!?! GET BACK HERE NOW AND I WILL GO EASY ON YOU...

Lucy simply raised her middle finger without turning around, now reasonably deep in the city. Becky then allowed the anger to consume her completely. 

"BUT IF I HAVE TO COME GET YOU..."

Her skin eased into deeper shade of red when she took a deep breath. Lucy had never seen Becky when she was free to just be mad... and after a few hours on that boat suppressing her anger it felt good to just let it flow. She had no reason to hold back now. 

A billow of smoke was left in the young girl's wake as she rocketed away from the slave ship and undoubtedly left the harlot coughing up her dust.

*"I'LL BE BRINGING YOU BACK IN PIECES!!!"*

She ran at blinding speeds for about 2 seconds before her eyes and feet couldn't keep up the DF-enhanced adrenaline. She tripped over her feet, tumbled forward into a ball without losing speed (sonic-style) and crashed face first into one of the huge redwoods. The bark that connected with her face exploded but the tree itself wasn't even shaken. Apparently these things were tough.

Becky immediately recovered and sat up on the floor. Her eye twitched and her chunky cheeks bunched up into scowl. She took a deep breath as she tried to fight back the tears. 

*"WWWAAAAHHHHH!!!"*

It didn't work. Becky's skin tone went back to normal as she hollered on the floor in a wild hissy fit that caught everyone's attention. Eventually a young couple walked up to Becky and with hesitation spoke. 

"What's the matter, sweetie?" The young woman said. "Did you hurt your head playing?"

Becky rubbed her eyes and wiped the snot from her nose and explained herself to the lady oh so eloquently. 

"W-w-wubba wappa an we webba wabba rabba *WABBA WAAAAAHHHHH*!!!"

She began crying again and young lady began to whisper to the young man. 

"We can't just leave her like this, Devin..." 

"Her parents can take care of her, Sharon." 

"What if she doesn't have any? We've never seen her around here before and look at the way she's dressed! She's obviously poor." 

"Sharon..." 

"We have to help her out, Devin! Listen to your conscience for once." 

Devin sighed and slowly patted the girl on her back. 

"Its okay, little girl. We can help you. Are you hungry? Thirsty? My little sister is about your age and she has plenty ogf clothes. I can get you some." 

Captain Becky rubbed a particularly long strand of snot from her raw nose and considered the offer. She really could use a bath. She cleared her head, sniffed deep and spoke on. 

"D-do you have a bathtub, mister?! I feel very dirty." 

"Yes we do, sweetie. Now dry those eyes and come with us!" Sharon spoke up, helping Becky to her feet. 

_"Excellent."_ Becky mused.

------------------ 

"TURN AROUND, YOU PERVERT!" Becky tossed a glass vase at Devin who barely dodged it. 

He immediately turned back around. He and his wife Sharon were now standing with their backs to their bathroom, terrified out of their minds by the little homeless girl who went berserk, ate up all their food and held them hostage. The little homeless girl just so happened to be enjoying a bubble bath with her hair wrapped in their towel and she would NOT be ogled. 

"Your husband's a pervert, *Sharon*! You trusted me AND you married a pervert! Seems your a piss-poor judge of character, *Sharon!*"

Becky liked saying her name. 

"W-why are you making us stand in the doorway if you don't want us to see you?" Devin spoke.

"Because I know you'd try to escape and tell the marines on me! There's no way I'm going to let my enemies see me unless I'm clean! NOW NO MORE QUESTIONS!"

Becky tossed a shampoo bottle at them and it hit the wall in front of them with the force of a bullet. Her bathwater boiled slowly like a cauldron as she kept her anger active. She was still thinking about her insolent underling. As soon as she was done here she would pick up some piratey clothes, break the skank's neck and proceed to level this city. The harlot was attempting to abduct her and hold her for ransom (poor thing) so Becky didn't have to worry about keeping that underling around.

"Get me that clothing you were talking about* Devin* and come right back here! If I think you're taking too long *Sharon* is dead. Understand, peasant?"

Devin ran into a room and came back with a skirt and a blouse. 

"DON'T PEEK! Just lay it on the floor and I'll get it!"

After a few minutes, Becky was fully dressed in what looked like a school uniform for dirty peasant children. Disgusting... but it fit well enough. It'll do until she could find something worthy of a Pirate Captain. 

"Golly, mister!Thank you for all the help! You sure are nice! Hee hee HAHAHAHA!!!"

Becky shoved the couple through their redwood tree-wall and walked out of the tree house.

"Now to find some proper clothing!" 

The young captain spotted a directional sign that read "FASHION DISTRICT" and went on her way.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 6, 2009)

"Any landing you can walk away from is a good one!" she took a proud stance. "Now!" She stood there standing blankly for a moment. "What do we do now?"

"Yea...we'll see how long relying on that will keep us alive," he rolls his eyes, "And what we do now is get you some freakin' sleep! Who's bright idea was it to keep the helmswoman up all damn night," he stops himself as he realizes it was probably his fault if anyones, "Anyway...lets head into town, we're not getting back on the sea for a while."

They head into town, which is nearly in complete darkness, "Is it night or is the storm doing this?" Maxi comments on the darkness, "Whatever, either way we should find a place to stay."

"Where is this place anyway?" Albert says looking at the map, "I can't even find it on this thing," Derrick rolls his eyes, "Well that's no suprise, but I think it's safe to say this isn't the island we're supposed to be on so don't get too comfortable. I want to get off this place as soon as I can," Albert nods, "I'm with you, this place is creepy as hell."

Most of the others don't want to say anything but they nod to themselves in agreement, and as if the eerie darkness wasn't helping the island's hospitality level enough, no one on the whole damn island would say a word to them, or even look in their general direction.

"Hey! Um, excuse me. You there! WHAT THE HELL!"" he says steaming, "I'll get there attention," Jace says stepping forward, cracking his knuckles. He grabs a man by the shoulder, "Hey! You wana' tell us something about this island?" he asks. 

He shrugs, "There's not much to know, are you people travelers?" he asks. As they nod he interupts whatever they were about to stay, "Oh, really? Well you should stay for a while, the storms pretty bad," he says a bit speedily.

A pulsing vein forms in the pirates' heads, "Well that would be why we're here...I mean, who wants to stay on an island where you can't see two feet in front of you..." he says referring to the darkness, "Very good, I must be going now," and he speeds off.

"Weird...Maybe someone else will be more helpful. Oi Old Man!" Jasmine grabs the old man, "Yes? How can I help you?" 

"What's the deal with this island?" she asks him, "Travelers eh? Well the weather's terrible now isn't it," "Well duh, that's-" "You kids shouldn't even think about leaving, be sure to stay until it dies down. Enjoy your stay," and for an old man he gets out of there pretty quick.

They all sigh in frustraiton, "Whatever...lets just find a place to stay," Derrick says rubbing his head, annoyed.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 6, 2009)

Jasmine rubs her head. "Man, that old guy was FAST." She blinked. "oh, yeah.." She looked up as the rain poured down on her face. "It's kinda weird, every ones freakin out just cause we're talking to em." She blinked. "Wonder what the hell that's all about...." She sighed, "AND WHERE IS THE INN!!! I'm tired~" she sighed and looked down in a slump. "A woman like me needs sleep to keep her looks you know~" She smiled.

Mean while, in a forest outside town-

A shirtless man with dark skin watches the crew through a pair of odd binoculars. "Sir." He speaks through a denden mushi. "It seems that one of our targets has arrived." He follows the crew, somehow able to see through the thick darkness. "Excellent, which one is it?" The denden mushi responds to him. "It is the Lava fruit user." The man answers back. "Perfect, Return to base. We'll send a little welcoming party after them."

 The man nods and puts the denden mushi away, slowly standing up on his tree branch. "Return to the base." He had a thick wrapping on his head, the large amount of excess flapping in the wind. With a single flash of of white from the lightning bolts crashing down, a laughing skull with three eyes and dual scythes behind it could be seen. Below him stands five men dressed in black. "SIR!" They salute and soon vanish into the darkness.

Back with the crew-

"I think i found an inn!" Jasmine shouts and waves her hands. "Where is she?" Jace turns to Derrick. "I don't know! how am i supposed to see!" He grumbles. "She's over there." Maxi pointed forward, a small spark coming off her hand and lighting up just enough to see Jasmine. "Alright! A place to sleep!" Jasmine rubs her hands together. "Maybe... i can even take a nice bath..." She clasps her hands together and her eyes sparkle. (  )


----------



## Vergil (Dec 7, 2009)

Mordecai and Kagami looked around the castle, Kagami looking more and more distressed as they went around.

"No way! that can't be the only way in. How about disguising ourselves as a guard?" she said almost panicky.

"Not with those dogs arounds and it looks like the guards all know each other. It'd be one thing if they were wearing helmets but they're not." Mordecai said inspecting the final wall with his sniper rifle. "Hmmm"

"What?! you found another way in?" she said excitedly

"No. Might be an escape route though. That part of the wall is weak so a large explosion would breach it." he looked around at Kagami's hopeful eyes, "Obviously we can't cause a massive explosion when we are trying to sneak in somewhere. Problem is, we can't fight this many, not even if Mion was uninjured, though it would be less impossible then..." 

"ugh....Morddddyyyy. I don't wanna!" Kagami complained she said looking at the pipe as they went around. The brown liquid coming out of it told it's own story. "You owe me. You owe me big for this!"

"Fine, I'll buy you those shoes you're always harping on about."

"What?! The Stylioso ones?! Mordy!! You're the best!" Kagami ran to hug him but was greeted with an outstretched arm, fending off Kagami's need to hug. "But I wanna hug! and I want payment upfront you tight sonofa..."

"Fine fine." Mordecai said pulling out his wallet and giving her about half the contents of it. Kagami squealed in glee and fought through Mordecais defences and planted a wet one on his cheek. Mordecai wiped the excessive saliva off his face, "I wouldn't mind if they weren't so damn wet..." he said as she skipped off towards the shopping district.

"I'm getting new shoes. New shoes!" she sang merrily. "Though I wish Mion could come with me. Ugh I need some company." she looked around and saw some people at the bounty board. There was a smoking hot red head there who was very stylishly dressed (Valeria). Kagami skipped over there.

"Excuse me ma'am. I hate going shopping on my own and all my guy friends are stupid at stuff like this so you wanna come? I'll treat you to a..." Kagami counted the money in her head and how much she would need, "I'll treat you to lunch!" she beamed. Kagami ignored the other two men who were looking at her as well, she was completely in her own world


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 7, 2009)

*Maodka...*

"Well, this is amusing..." Madoka said, smiling slightly. She lifted her hands and sighed dramatically. "Please gentlemen, I come in... Her hands clenhed together and she yanked them towards her, sending half the upper deck into a sliding motion and knocking several pirates off their feet. William and Amerigo stumbled, but managed to keep their balance. Madoka snarled, and turned her hands palm up, slowly rising them to the sky. The wood beneath the two men's feet began to wrap around them. "I think it's time for you to join the vile old man on the lower deck. Don't you agree?"

*Lal*

Lal grinned, holstering her pistols and looking up at the ship. "Are you kidding?" She asked Ivy, a wild twinkle in her eye that she ha gotten from her dad. "A boat and a crew? And a captain that I know can fight worth a damn? That's the only reason I came to this place." Derrick's advice floated through her head again. _You need to find a good crew...good nakama, if you want to succeed as a pirate._ "So what's it's name?" Lal asked, walking towards the ship. "And more importantly, what's our name?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 7, 2009)

"Excuse me ma'am. I hate going shopping on my own and all my guy friends are stupid at stuff like this so you wanna come? I'll treat you to a..." Kagami counted the money in her head and how much she would need, "I'll treat you to lunch!" 

While Kagami was counting the costs, Val was about to decline the request.She had better things to do after all but when Kagami offered to treat Val, she simply couldn't deny the request. Val was too cheap to pass up on free lunch.
"If you will treat my First Mate as well, I'm sure we could work something out."Val said all business like, she was dead serious when money was involved.This stemmed from her unhealthy obsession for valuables and currency.

"Though I'm a busy woman so we don't have all day."She said in a matter of factly way.

"Shopping with you guys?"Cheyenne did her dance of excitement, then suddenly stopped and placed her hands in front of her mouth while she pictured being in the changing room with these two."So.....Hot."

"Don't mind her."Val facepalmed, as useful as Chey and her gang was, they kept hitting on everything that wasn't nailed to the floor."She's a teenage girl high on hormones in a woman's body."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 7, 2009)

"No no, yeah I think I've got enough for three of us." Kagami said and thinking if she didn't then she'd leg it. Certainly not the first time she's done it.

"OK, oh my names Kagami Rei. I'm a bounty hunter!" She said proudly, "yeah. So what are you guys? You look way classy, Id say you were like one of those Beverely Island gals. I saw one of them once, she was really rich and pretty..." Kagami sighed, she wanted to be like them. Beverely Island in the East Blue somewhere, the place for the rich and the famous. They wouldn't let just anyone on the island.

"Yeah so I'm gonna buy some Stylioso shoes! Hm...let's have lunch...there!" Kagami pointed to a grilled chicken place, after eating fish with broccoli for the last few days she needed something different. The three sat down and Kagami started yammering away.

"Uh huh...so we're on like a bounty job and Mordy said that he would buy me shoes if I agreed to it. Its gross! See that castle over there? There's like some woman we have to hurt so we can get Kurohara out. You've heard of him right? Famous doc in these parts. Anyway we want him to join our crew. Only thing is, is that castle is locked down tighter than a frogs hoohaa with loads of guards and dogs and bounty people. So we have to sneak in via a sewage pipe. Sewage! Anyways we might not do it cos we can't find anyone else to help us. Don't suppose you know any...oh my god this chicken is delicious. Here try!' Kagami shoved a piece of chicken at Cheyenne "Say aaah!"

It was then that 3 skinny, greasy haired men came up, sporting long moustaches  and sat down at the table.

"We're the Bing Bong Brothers and you look like you could use some company."

"Hey pretty girl did you go to college, you get your BA with all that knowledge, I like those boobies in your shirt. Please let me show you my p***s." He whispered. Unfortunately at that very moment Kagami had necked her small glass of wine. 

"You...whatchyoo say you greasy monkey. You can't say that to my besht friends can they??! Um...oops..I forgot your name...sorry. I am a good friend though. Hey put that away you silly bastard. I should kick your ass!" Kagami got up suddenly but ended up tripping up and falling on the floor.

"You did that on purpose!" She slurred at them. The three men looked on in disbelief at the sudden switch but carried on undeterred. One grabbed Valerias arm, the other stroked Cheyennes leg, whilst the third tried to pick up Kagami, who appeared to be throwing a tantrum on the ground.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 7, 2009)

With the CFP-

"Alright everyone, get to your rooms," Derrick says as he removes his soaking wet jacket and enters one of the rooms that they purchased. He tosses his jacket on a chair, his glove and sun glasses soon after. 

He pulls his soaking wet white t-shirt over his head and the next time he can see he notices the lights are out, "Great..." he tosses his shirt on the floor and crashes onto the bed, "Even though I just woke up not too long ago...this island just exhausts me."

As soon as he starts to rest a net flies through the air and captures the Pirate Captain, "What the hell!" he struggles, "This place really does exhaust me," he grabs the net with his hands and they begin to glow. But as soon as they started they returned to normal, "What the hell?"

"Seastone coated net," a man in all black says stepping out of the shadows, "Now, take it easy or I'll have to get violent," he says spinning around a knife, "Get violent? Get me out of this net and I'll show you violent!" he shouts, struggling.

With the Storm Chasers-

They approach the Colossus Kingdom. As the fodder dock the ship the majority of the High Ranking men head towards the Kingdom, "Guh...I heard guy really is a pain," Tyson muses as they enter through the massive gates.

All of the buildings surrounding the castle are rather small, a few moderate sized buildings, but the castle is magnificent. A massive, gold boardered, tan walls, and silver tower tops, "We've the Storm Chasers, we've got a meeting with the King," Tyson says blandly.

They are lead into the throne room where a middle aged man wearing a long robe, "Greeting Lt. Commander," he says nodding towards the marine, "King Colossus," he nods respectfully, "We'll be honored to protect you sir."

"Hohohoho," the King laughs, "It is not me who needs protecting," soon after he finishes a 12 year old boy walks into the room. He is dressed finely in blue royal tights and tunics. His dirty blonde hair goes just above his shoulders, "These are the fools that have been sent to protect me!" the boy shouts rudely.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 7, 2009)

_*Redwood Tree Island...*_
Lucy scurries around a corner and slips into an alleyway as several security guards race past. 

"Stop that thief!" one of them cries out. 

Lucy pouts her lips in annoyance at being called a thief, "Oh please, I'll pay it back after I become rich and famous," she says to herself. Besides its not like the clothes I took were that great anyways she adds inwardly. 

The gunslinger notices a pipe leading up the side of the building and quickly grabs hold of it, shimmying up the pipe nimbly like a cat. She reaches the top within seconds and rolls onto the roof. Then dashes across to the next building over, and then the next one, before stopping to take a break and take stock of the clothes she stole. As she admires a Criminal brand T-shirt that she took, Lucy notices a hot dog vendor on the sidewalk across the street, overlooking a quaint little park. Lucy's stomach rumbles, reminding her that she hasn't eaten that much while traveling with the hooker and the brat. 

She quietly slips down the side of the building and crosses towards the hot dog cart, operated by a good natured looking man.  

"Hey can I get a hot dog with the works?" she asks him. 

"Sure the works comin right up," he responds as he prepares a hot dog, topping it off with mustard, relish, and sauerkraut.  

"That'll be five Beri," he tells her with a smile. 

"Sheesh! Five Beri!?" Lucy exclaims, "Was it magic roadkill you used to make it?" 

The Hot Dog vendor shrugs, "Sorry everyone's raising prices."

Lucy begrudgingly reaches into her money purse, frowning as she takes out her last ten Beri bill, and hands it to the man. She could easily just take the hot dog and run, but Lucy only makes it a point to steal from snooty people who piss her off. The vendor hands Lucy her change but before she can even take a first bite of the hot dog Lucy feels something cold press up against her the nape of her neck. Cold like steel, like the business end of a gun. 

"I knew I recognized you from somewhere!" a familiar voice tells her. 

Lucy inclines her head slightly and sees the bounty master from earlier, holding a giant revolver to the back of her head. 

"Can I at least finish the Hot Dog first? I haven't eaten anything," she tells him dourly. Her empty stomach rumbles slightly as if in solid agreement. 

"No you're coming with m-"

*SQUIRT! *

Lucy squeezes on the hot dog bun causing mustard to jet out and hit the man in the eyes. 

"FUCK!!" he yells, blinded by the mustard.  
*
BANG!*

He pulls the trigger and quickly clears his eyes, expecting to see Lucy laying on the ground with a bullethole between her eyes. His eyes widen, "Where'd she go!?!" he snarls. 

The hot dog vendor points down the sidewalk where Lucy disappears around the corner. 

"You're not escapin' me!!!" the bounty master screams as he gives chase.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 7, 2009)

-With all of the Conquistadors-
Did they wake you up!? Randy yelled frantically, Now you'll never be able to unlock those chakras!
Do you think I would be smiling if they had awoken me? No. I awoke on my own to see a bunch of those pieces of trash standing around me. I don't know what they were waiting for, but I didn't reward them for their patience. My question to the three of you is what were those Spartan Pirates doing on my ship in my room?
How did he know they were Spartan Pirates? Randy whispered,
He knows stuff like that just by looking at things. It's his DF. You didn't know that? Mufasa whispered back.
We've had a problem with them since you were out. Randy and Mufasa-
Accidentally locked ourselves in the jail, Mufasa interrupted Sum so he wouldn't tell what really had been happening in Attila's absence.
Fortunately for us, Randy took over the lie, Sum awoke from his sleep wondering where we were and he went and got us,
After that we just chilled in the jail room. That's probably when the Spartan Pirates were able to sneak aboard,
Enough with that pitiful lie! Attila's voice boomed. Attila's voice was the reason he could lead the group competently and Sum couldn't, You three think you can hide the truth from I, Attila Achilles? You have no reason to lie to me. Irregardless, anything that happened during my absence is irrelevant! What matters is what we're doing next. I will plan for a few hours and brief you all in the morning,
Attila, Randy spoke,
What is it Randy?
How did you come out of meditation so quickly?
It's simple. It took you two weeks. I simply have a higher standard than you.

-A few days later, on a ship in the Grandline-
A large creature lied in a large bed in a large cabin on a large ship. It was Hannibal Leonidas who was recovering from his fight with Chuck Osbourn. There was a knock on the door and a man entered.
"Captain! I have a message!"
Yes, tell me,
"Our 5th ship in the East Blue," the messenger gulped, "Has been annihilated. Only one survivor,"
Who cares? They were ants. The East Blue has nothing in it anyways. Thank you or the message, messenger. Now leave,
"There is one more thing,"
What is it? I'm loosing my patience,
"The survivor reported that there was a person who looked like you on the ship,"
That's impossible,
"He said just like you only smaller,"
No one- Hannibal stopped for a second. He remembered one person, then he smashed everything that was within his right arm's reach, Get me Hopkins Camp!
"Who?"
The fucking pirate captain! Hopkins Camp! Do it before I decide you puny life is worth me ending!


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 7, 2009)

~ Aboard the Golden Future ~ 

William’s eyes widen as he feels the entire deck below him start to move. With a grunt he widens his stance as he allows the twin swords he was toting to vanishing with a shattering sound. This woman was far more interesting then he originally thought she would be. As the fodder hit the ground a slightly disappointed look crosses the woman’s face as she see that neither Amerigo or he had fallen to the ground. "I think it's time for you to join the vile old man on the lower deck. Don't you agree?" the woman says as the deck around him and Amerigo began to twist like vines as they started to snake there way around them. A blank yet angry expression fell across William’s face as it turned a dark shade of red, almost mirroring what their Captain might do.  “I work too fuckin’ hard to keep this fuckin’ ship seaworthy!” William roars as his hand latch onto the wood. With a grunt a vein pops out on the side of his head as he begins to push the wood back down.  “I just finished repairing this ship. So I ain’t allowing no large breasted bimbo wreck it!” William adds as white lines trace down the part of the deck in his hands. Soon, as the teeth around his neck clattered around,  the whole deck had been covered in the lines; with a flash they vanish as the wood stops moving.

With a grunt several more veins pop out on William’s head as sweat pours down his face.  “Boss, it’s all I can do to keep the deck in check.” William grunts as the wood that was attempting to wrap around Amerigo subsides and lowers back into place. 

* The Jeweled Pirate and the Port of Blades Finale* 

~ Sandpoint Island ~ 

Ivy sat her hands on her waist as she looked up at the ship.  A moment later she pulls her right hand up and with a snap of her fingers the six Pirates that have been sitting on the docks immediately stand to attention then scurry over to Ivy’s side with  terrified looks in their eyes they bow and hold up over thirty knives that they had collected. With out a word and a rather smug look about her face she begins to collect her blades.  “Tell me, what is the name of this vessel. Ivy demands instead of ask. The man in the middle nervously raised his head. “Jack named her the Jewel of the Sea.” he says with a nervous tone.  “Jewel of the Sea? What kind of fucking name is that?’ Ivy asks as she plants the bottom of her left foot on the man’s face knocking him into the water.  “Get him out of the water and on the ship.” she demands of the two on the left. With a bit of a yelp they scurry and jump in the water.  “As for you three.” she says as she turns back to the other men as she finishes putting her knives up.  “Get that ridiculous flag off our ship.” Ivy adds. 

As the pirates rush to do the orders they were given Ivy turns back to Lal with a what are we going to do with those rejects look about her features.  “Seems our ship needs an appropriate name and new colors. Have any ideas First Mate?” Ivy ask as she wraps her arms around her back.    

~ With the Storm Chasers ~ 

Kenneth, drinking as always, follows along as they walk though the city. A puzzled look flashes across the Scotsman’s features.  For a Kingdom called Colossus the buildings, besides the castle, was anything but. Kenneth just shakes his head as he looks up to the King’s home.  “Do ya think thit th’ king is tryin’ t’ compensate fer something’?” Kenneth asks aloud absentmindedly. 

-Some Time Later-

"Hohohoho," the King laughs, "It is not me who needs protecting," soon after he finishes a 12 year old boy walks into the room. He is dressed finely in blue royal tights and tunics. His dirty blonde hair goes just above his shoulders, "These are the fools that have been sent to protect me!" the boy shouts rudely.

 “Dennea tell meh we’re babysittin’.” Kenneth says as he pinches the bridge of his nose. The big man was never a kid person.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 7, 2009)

*Jace*

"Alright everyone, get to your rooms,"

"About time..." Jace moaned, stepping into his room. He stripped off his soaking shirt but left the pants. He didn't mind sleeping in wet things, but he thought taking his shirt off looked badass. He sighed and flopped down on the bed. "Oh dear Oda I'm exhausted..."

*Pthikt!*

"What the?" Jace muttered, glancing over. A large dark was stuck in his right biceps, a vile looking green liquid slowly seeping out of it and into his bloodstream.  "What the fuck?" He shouted. He grasped at the dart, trying to rip it out of his arm, but his fingers were suddenly stiff. "What the fuck is this?"

"You're noisy aren't you?" Asked a man, stepping from the shadows. He was dressed all in black and was holding a knife. 

"Fuck you..." Jace muttered, eyes boring holes i the man's head. "And your little fucking dog too..."

*Pthikt!*


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 7, 2009)

With Jasmine-

"AHH~~" She laid down in her bed, she had tossed all her wet clothes on the floor and ignored that Maxi had been with her. "Try and act a little lady like would you." Maxi sighed. "It's just us girls, I'll be naked if i want too! those clothes are wet and those dumbasses left my bags on the ship! i don't have any dry clothes to change into!" she rubbed her hands through her hair. "I'm going to go take a shower." She leapt from her bed and walked into the bathroom. "We need to get that girl some sleep." Maxi thought to herself. 

Outside-

"Sir! slight problem with the plan!" A man dressed in all black speaks into a denden mushi. "What's wrong." The voice answers back. "One of the woman is naked and taking a shower... I'm not sure how to proceed with th eplan sir...." The other end was quiet "Which one is it?" He asked. "Jasmine Rodgers, The daughter of that grandline pirate that's been attacking the marine bases." He responds quickly. "We have no need for her, Kill her." The other end answers with zero hesitation. "Yes sir." 

Back in the room-

Two men burst in through the window and fire two nets at Maxi. Another man breaks in through the window the bathroom. "Forgive me for doing this." He raises a katana and slashes through the curtain. "It was a shame to-" A fist soon flies through the curtain and sends the man flying through the wall and crashing into the other two. "I wonder...." Jasmine walks through the hole in the wall wearing a towel around herself, fire burning around her. "How i should kill you." She looks down on them with a furry that would make demons wet themselves. 

"Can you let me out of here first?" Maxi asked. "No, castration first, then i free you." She grabs her katana. "W..Wait... Be gentle...." The men raise their hands. "Death is never gentle." her eyes become sadistic, She raises the blade up and stabs downward, the men's mouth's begin to foam and their eyes roll back in their heads. "Damned pansies." Jasmines blade rest way to close to the men's crotches for their comfort, The fear of being stabbed causing them to swallow a poison pill. 

"Alright." Jasmine walked over to Maxi and threw off the nets. "Gimme a spear outfit, I'm gonna have to do some killing." She grumbled to herself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 7, 2009)

*On the Treasure Island...*
The giant city sized floating casino, owned and operated by Don Flynn Carsiona de Las Flores III aka Flynn Carson, finally reaches its destination. The Casino ship stops just a mile away from a small mountainous island which doesn't exist on any maps or log pose grids. 

Flynn and his trusted comrade Usagi board a steam powered beachcraft and sail out of the mechanized docks of the _Treasure Island_. 

"So how long has it been?" Usagi asks Flynn who stands at the prow of the boat. 

"Since she died or since we last came here?" he responds, keeping his face fixed on the small island as they close in. 

Usagi shrugs, "Since we last came here?" 

"Four years..." 

"Should we tell Kent about this?" Usagi asks. 

"Fuck Tiger Balm, this is _my_ business." 

They dock the boat in a small inlet and head inwards over the rocky terrain of the island. An old volcano hovers in the distance, long since having sputtered out. "This way!" Flynn tells Usagi, pointing at an old dirt path that leads towards a small mountain to their right. They follow the path towards a cave opening, entering a dimly lit tunnel. Flynn lights a torch as they reach the end of the tunnel, shining the flames onto a heavy steel blast door. Flynn knocks twice on the door and then lightly rasps his knuckles on the surface three times. 

*CLANG! *

The blast door slowly rumbles open, revealing pitch black room. Flynn flicks a switch on the wall and the room seems to hum to life, revealing dusty electronic equipment, and rows of consoles. In the center of the room sits a long silver capsule connected to a large and very old steam generator. The capsule is encrusted with ice and a small glass porthole on the capsule is fogged over. 

Flynn steps towards the capsule and wipes his leather coat sleeve across the porthole, smiling as he peers through. 

"Time to wake up," he says with a smirk.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 7, 2009)

*Redwood Tree Island*
Ursla marveled at the beautiful city known as Redwood Tree Island. It looks to be one of the best looking islands she's every visited during her time as a bounty hunter. Lucy was the first to leave the ship with Becky following in tow. Though, the bratty little girl couldn't keep up with the loudmouth gunslinger, so of course, she threw a temper-tantrum.

Becky was Ursla's winning ticket to a grand lottery so she had to keep the brat in sight, or at least on the same island as she was. The brat couldn't survive without people by her side and someone to _attempt_ to boss around (i.e. Ursla and Becky). 

Ursla walked through the city observing all of the shopping citizens, tourist, all of the stores, markets, business establishments, etc. An idea popped into her head for some quick cash. Ursla walked into a small building entitled _Fluffy King Mattresses! Sleep like a King!"_ Ursla wondered into the store with cruel intentions.

"Can I interest you in a mattress ma'am?" The large, balding store owner said.

Ursla glanced up at the man and continued to browse around the store. "Maybe, handsome. Only if you can lay in it with me." Ursla said as she fell out on one of the mattress and lifted her leg in a seductive manner.

The shop owner blushed a bit and looked around nervously. "S-sorry ma'am. This is not that type of store." The owner said with his head towards the ground. "If you're not here to by a mattress I'm going to have to ask you to leave." The store owner was obviously attracted to Ursla, but didn't want to ruin his business with such gruesome acts in the store.

"Awww poo. Well, I suppose I'll see myself out then....." Ursla said as she got up on the mattress and bounced a bit. She fell abruptly. 

"My back, ankle, stomach, spleen, leg, pancreas, fingers, toes, dairy-air, neck....." Ten minutes later... "and eye."

The store owner was panicking. "M-miss, how can I assist you in any way? He pleaded with Ursla.

Usrsla placed her hand on her forehead and sigh deeply. "Feel like doing me a favor before a lawyer shuts this joint down?"

................................

About fifteen minutes later the store owner was outside putting up a sign entitled _"Heaven on Earth massage parlor."_ Many of the citizens began swarming the parlor upon witnessing the name of the establishment.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 7, 2009)

_*With Flynn and Usagi...*_
Flynn runs his gloved hands up and down the cold metal of the capsule. A dozen frozen cables run into the capsule keeping it supercooled. "That crazy rapist guy Hawthorne made this baby for me, in exchange for me stealing a rare item he needed," he tells Usagi who stands at a console behind Flynn.

Usagi nods slowly, "I remember." 

"Hawthorne also promised to find a cure for her, but I never thought it would take him this long," he reaches into his coat taking out a small box from which he removes a large syringe filled with a crystal clear liquid. 

Usagi stares doubtfully at the syringe, "I heard over the grapevine that he betrayed his crew. The bastard...are you sure you want to trust something coming from that guy?" 

Flynn turns towards Usagi with a frown, a genuine saddened expression, which for Flynn is rarer then a solar eclipse. "Doesn't matter. This is her final chance," he says in a dark tone, "She's been on ice for too long already."   

Flynn takes a deep breath and prepares himself, "Okay open her up!" 

Usagi presses a button on the console in front of him and a cold steam shoots out of the capsule as it slides open. Flynn kicks open the sliding door, causing a bright silver mist to float out of the capsule, obscuring the form of a sleeping figure within. The mist quickly dissipates, revealing a long blond haired woman laying with her hands folded over a glittering silver colored Katana that lays across her stomach. Her skin looks icy blue and is cold to the touch.  

Flynn does a silent prayer to Oda, the Good Fishman (patron saint of asspulls), even "The GM," and whatever other gods exist, as he gently unrolls the woman's shirt sleeve and injects her with the clear liquid.  

Seconds pass, then minutes, and yet the woman remains still. After ten minutes pass Flynn begins to lose hope. Flynn looks down at the floor with a downcast expression after another five minutes pass. "Alright let's pulls the plug," he mutters in a defeated voice. Usagi walks over to Flynn and pats him on the back with his right furry paw, "I'm sorry," he says. 

The woman's eyes snap open suddenly and she sits up boltright like a mummy rising from its casket. "Holy motherlovin GOda!!" Flynn screams as he jumps back in pure unadulterated shock. Usagi would later laugh that he had squealed very much like a five year old school girl. 

The woman starts screaming. A loud piercing scream which hurts the ear drums.  "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!" 

Flynn begins screaming in response, "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!"

Usagi starts screaming, "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!" 

They all scream for about a minute before the woman stops, panting heavily and looking totally dazed. Flynn walks over towards her slowly, gently grabbing her hands, "It's okay...you've been through a terrible shock...do you remember m-" 

*KAPOW!!!*

The woman blasts Flynn in the face with a right hook, flooring him, and then she faints. "Yeah that's my legs..." Flynn mumbles while rubbing his jaw.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 7, 2009)

West Blue- Peaceful island Balamesa

Inside a bar a man dressed in japanese clothing sits quietly and sips at a bottle of sake. The people around him are quiet, but their eyes are cast on the outsider, their dress is very formal. the men wear suits and the woman expensive dresses and more makeup then a clown. "What is he doing here?" A woman leans into her husband. "I'm not sure, But it can't be good." He looks at the mans sword, It's long, longer then most Katana. Just what he was doing here, Just what he was planning, no one was sure off. 

"Bartender." The man speaks out. "Y...yes?" He responds. "Have you heard of Byakoniyuri." He asks. "I... I'm sorry sir, i can not understand that language." The man laughs and rubs the back of his head. "The white tiger lilly. Have you heard of a man who calls himself, the white tiger lilly. Perhaps he just goes by Yuri, Or even Byakon." The bartender rubs his chin. "W...well.. we do have a man who calls himself Yuri, he arrived about three months ago." The bartender laughed nervously.

"Where." The samurai's wild black hair covered his face, but in this instance, his right eye shown through brightly. It seemed to be an odd color, a very vivid purple. "He... He lives at the edge of town.. in a run down warehouse... That's all i know..." The bartender makes a large gulping sound. "Thank you." the samurai stands up quietly and places some beli on the table. "H..Have... a nice.... day...." The bartender waves sheepishly, once the samurai leaves the bar there seems to be a sigh of relief and the heaviness of the room vanishes.

 "What a frighting man..." The patrons feel relieved. "It was like we were in the presence of a devil." A woman calls out. "But Savil! Why would you send that man to Yuri! you know he's a pirate!" Another woman calls out, oddily she seems to be the only one who is concerned. "If he was searching for Yuri, Then it's his own fault." The bartender sighed and wiped his forehead with a napkin. "I just don't want him in my bar any longer...." 

Outside, The samurai calmly walks the streets and it's pleasant stone sidewalk. He was not used to these luxuries, this island had it well. Not as good as some he'd been lucky enough to visit recently, but it was all off. The buildings were all two or three stories and they had a few shops. Their entire lifestyle seemingly to be built on their instruments, the finest musicians in west blue were born on this island and so too the finest instrument crafters. But this is not what interested this samurai. He was searching for a man known only as Byakoniyuri, The white tiger Lilly. Such an uncommon name, finding him should have been easy, But this man has been in the west blue for three years and still come across nothing but dead ends.

As he walks through the streets, people stare at him, the same stares those at the bar had given him. They were afraid, they reacted as if a demon walked amongst them. This samurai did not have a scary appearance per say, It was more the aura he gave off. Something about him that made one think to themselves, "This is a dangerous man." Perhaps it was one of their self preservation instincts, notify what is dangerous around you and avoid it. And this man was certainly not a safe person to be around, no one who carries a blade this day in age was a safe person to be around. 

At Yuri's base there were plenty men standing guard, The two keeping look out at the front of the building wore black masks over their eyes and black helmets. Their suits were black and had took on many balled parts. Their shoulders, elbows, body's and knees all had large black orbs on them. On either side of the body was a painted number, on these two it was twelve and thirteen.The same number was printed on their circular helmets. "Hey twelve." 13 turned to his partner. "Yeah 13?" 12 answered, "You think we'll ever get names?" he asked. "Nah... We're henchman, Henchman don't get names. We just stand around and wait for some bad ass to show up, try an act cool by charging him and then get beat down." 

13 rubbed his chin. "You know what, I refuse to live my life as just another henchman, I'mma show you! The next guy who shows up, I'll rush over there and beat him down! I've beat up plenty of guys!" He takes a proud stance. "Just pray that dude doesn't show up with some kinda white light behind him and dust blowing in the wind forming small particles... that shit just spells doom for you dude." 12 began to pick his nose. "You read to much manga!" 13 shook his head. "I'm a realist." 12 yawned. "Do whatever you want, we don't even get freakin guns." He sat down on a crate and put his hands on his chin.

Soon, The samurai arrived, the sun forming a white glow behind him and his body looking more like a shadow. The wind had picked up and small particles of dust and debris could be seen flowing around his shaded image. "You see, Cool badass." 12 pointed with one hand while holding his chin with the other. "Heh, Just you watch!" 13 stepped forward. "No one is allowed to pass! turn around now and i'll spare your life." The samurai simply walked past him, ignoring 13's demands. "You bastard." 13 grabbed the samurai's shoulder. "Ooh, bad move." 12 closed his eyes as 13 went flying into the door and breaking it down. "You see, cool badass wins every time." 

Hachi stood in front of the now broken down door, three guards rushed from each side of the building. They had been guarding two on each side and for some reason the two at the back had split up to go separate ways. "It's more uniform like that." twelve yawned, the men's numbers were marked, 14,15,16,17,18 and 19. Obviously these men were lower ranked then thirteen. "GET HIM!" 14 shouts and the six charge the samurai. "And this is where he does some freakin spin slash." The samurai draws his blade as the men get nearer. "And cuts them all out of the air." They leap into the air and try to dog pile on him. "And end up dead as door nails." And with one single spin, the samurai slashes through their clothing and causes a rain of blood on the ground.

The blood is soon followed by corpses as the men's bodies drop. "And then he walks into the  warehouse and challenges the boss, ignoring the one lone guard so that he can rush to tell his boss-" SPLASH! The samurai's sword impales the mans right lung. "G...guh... h..hey... that... that.. aint. how it goes down...." 12 gasps for air as he struggles to speak. "You were bugging me." The samurai grinned, his one purple eye glowing behind his black face. "S..shit... thought.. we were dealin with a good guy..." 12 laughed. "I don't do good or bad. I just do." The samurai flings the man from his blade and onto the ground. 

"The hell is this!?" Inside there was a rather large man, sitting in an old wooden chair with red trim. "Oh? You're not Byakoniyuri." The samurai comments in a rather sarcastic tone. "I am Yuri Yasel!" The man stands up, his body is muscular and tall, he has a very thick mustache and beard, he wears a white tank top allowing his large tuft of chest hair to poke out and he wears black jeans with a black belt. "Do you challenge Yuri!" He slams his fist into his chest. "Yeah." The samurai answers. "Then you challenge Yuri's men!" he places his index finger and thumb into his mouth and whistles, Many men begin to flood the room, dressed just like the previous group. Their numbers range from one to forty... minus the eight that the samurai had taken care of.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 7, 2009)

*Gylat Island*
_Gylat island is a rather quiet island in the West Blue. Nothing impressive about, nothing particularly bad to say about it. It's just there minding its own business. There's a small marine base in the island that keeps the wandering pirates from terrorizing the town every blue moon. Though, on this day, this very day in history, Gylat Island will be the starting line of the next pirate king._

*Gylat Island Tavern*
We focus in on a tavern in Gylat island known as the "Lone Battlefield". Inside, pirates, normal townsfolk, and even some marines are playing cards, drinking, and having an overall good time. The music is lively throughout the tavern and the atmosphere is rather calm. Well, calm for now at least. The bartender happens to have a large shotgun hoisted up on the wall in case some poor soul wanted to try something funny.

Over at one of the larger card tables, there was a man wearing a black dress-shirt with black dress-pants and a purple vest. Over all of that he wore a black cloak. The man was a modest height of five feet ten and had brown skin with hazel eyes. His hair was brown and cut low, but was obscured from view with a black bandanna.

The others situated around the table were either pirates, criminals, or general miscreants. They all had huge sums of money placed on the table and had their playing cards at the ready. The gentleman in the black cloak looked the most relaxed out of the bunch. 

Each person at the table held their cards in front of their face and looked around suspiciously from the top of their hand. Everyone had the idea that their hand was the best and that they'll win. But on the flip-side, each person knew in the back of their head that they may _not_ have the best hand and that they could risk losing. 

The gentleman in the black cloak looked up from his hand and peered around the table. "Anyone looking to join a pirate crew?" The young man said in a calm manner. Everyone continued to study their hand without looking up. 

"No."
"Already in one."
"We're playing cards not pirate."
"I don't want to be a low-life pirate."

"Yeah, I figured none of you were worthy to join my crew anyhow." The cloaked figure said with a faint smile. 

Slowly but surely everyone revealed their hand with one being the clear winner. It wasn't the gentleman in the black cloak. A west blue pirates with a 2 million beri bounty claimed the money. 

The gentleman in the black cloak looked the winner in the eyes with his hazel eyes. He had a smug look upon his face. "Mind giving me the money?" The gentleman said. 

The other pirate returned a dumbfounded look. "What the hell? Of course n-" The pirate's eyes suddenly went blank and he pushed the huge sum of money down the table towards the gentleman in the cloak. The cloak man was obliged to take the money. "I knew you would oblige. See you around losers." The cloaked individual said before getting up and heading out to leave.

"JUST WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU PLAYING AT?!?! THAT'S OUR MONEY! YOU TWO CONSPIRED TO CHEAT US!! YOU AIN'T GOIN' NOWHERE!" The pirates said as they jumped up from the table and the door to the bar locking. The crewman of the various pirates started to edge towards the gentleman. Though, the gentleman stood his ground fearlessly. 

The cloaked figure held a staff with a purple jewel on the top of it, his eyes were ominous. The first enemy struck out with a sword and the attack was easily parried by the staff. The gentleman proceeded to twist the staff and strike the pirate in th face with a heavy blow, sending him flying. 

"I'm not amused." The gentleman said as other pirates received the same treatment as they charged him. 

Other pirates drew guns and prepared to shoot. The gentleman began to spin his jewel tipped staff at an amazing speed, creating a mesmerizing image. *"Sommo!"* The gentleman said as the gunmen were instantly put asleep.

The rest of the men in the tavern seemed mortified by the gentleman's weird powers. "You must have a devil fruit!" "Y- You're a-" "Hoax?" The gentleman finished the pirate's sentence before kicking him in the face and then stepping on it.

The gentleman leveled the rest of the people in the bar with the utmost of ease. Just as he was leaving the bar he turned around to speak to the pirates that were still conscience and alive. "Feroy Toglory. Don't *ever* forget it. I'm out of this worthless town."


----------



## Furious George (Dec 7, 2009)

*Colossus Kingdom...*

Bobby walked through the quaint little kingdom with headphones on and hands in pocket. It wasn't really much to look at until the actual castle came in view. Then it was all gold, silver and flagrant colors. Bobby whistled at the sight. 

"Kinda fly..."

They are lead into the throne room where a middle aged man wearing a long robe, "Greeting Lt. Commander," he says nodding towards the marine, "King Colossus," he nods respectfully, "We'll be honored to protect you sir."

"Hohohoho," the King laughs, "It is not me who needs protecting," soon after he finishes a 12 year old boy walks into the room. He is dressed finely in blue royal tights and tunics. His dirty blonde hair goes just above his shoulders, "These are the fools that have been sent to protect me!" the boy shouts rudely.

"Yo yo yo what's good, lil' man?!" Bobby greeted loudly, extending his hand to the boy with the intent of giving him "dap".

The young blonde prince just stared with a deadly attitude, arms crossed. 

"Aw come on lil' man don't be like that! Why you tryin' to play me?!?" 

The prince didn't budge. Fame was getting a little agitated.

"Li'l man, ya might not be up on dis' but its *real *disrespectful to just leave a brotha hangin-" 

"Distance."

No sooner then Bobby had took a step closer the boy's statement caused the fancy-dressed guards to point their fancy spears to the Lieutenant's neck. Bobby immediately raised his hands in peace.

"YO, wassup with all the hostility!?!? I was jus' tryin' be friendly! Tell em, Commander!"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 7, 2009)

"My, 32 against one, not very fair is it." The samurai smirked. "You Challenged Yuri!" He laughed and placed his hands on his waist. "I understand that." He sheathed his blade and looked around, the men had finished assembling and took up most of the warehouses space. "If i were to go by numbers. You only have eleven men stronger then the last i killed. There's no point in placing the weaker ones lives on the line." Yuri grinned, his upper lip raising above his gum line. "Who said they rank to power? Maybe, they rank by when they joined!" The men charge the samurai. "Attacking when your enemy is unarmed, how shady." The samurai mocks.

"GRAH!" The men that charged now had blades, cutlasses, katanas, daggers, chains. These men were quite well prepared. One of the men slashes at the samurai, he simply turns his body and the passes just in front of him. "What?" The man turns to the samurai, his knee slowly ramming into the mans stomach. "G..guh..." The samurai lifts the man into the air with the force of his attack. Another man swings his blade at the samurai, however he swiftly spins around and with the edge of his palm, he hits the back of the mans neck, just below his skull. He simply drops to the ground with little resistance. 

Two men charge him, one swings a chain the other a long blade. The samurai ducks under the attacks and punches the blade side of the blade, causing it to crash into the chain and the two to become wrapped together. "Hey! let go of my sword!" one of the men, "You get it out of my chain!" The other responds in kind. "Sleep well." The samurai slams their heads together and knocks them to the ground. "My, that leaves twenty eight i believe." The others had stepped back, a little frightened over the samurai's display of power. "Come on then." He removes the chain from the sword and begins to swing it around. 

"Damn it, I'm not gonna sit around and wait!" Number 33 had charged at him, he brought with him two hand axes. 33 was rather quick as well, slashing at the samurai, one chop, two chop and then a cross chop. The samurai leaned to one side to avoid the chop, leaned to the other to avoid the next and then ducked to avoid the cross chop. As he ducked, he swung the chain around 33's ankles and pulled him to the ground. 33 released his axes as he fell and they landed in his skull. 

40 rushed the samurai, to avenge his fallen comrade. The samurai released the chain and with a long upward kick, knocked 40 into the air and onto the ground. four more men rushed him, they swung their blades, the samurai flipped backwards and landed on 40's head, a loud crack was heard through the warehouse. "Such persistence." He drew his blade and bolted forward, the four men who had attacked earlier raised their swords, but soon found themselves with out hands as the samurai swung his blade from his dashing position. "GUAH!!!" 

"Could you help me, I've lost count." The samurai turned to Yuri. "KILL HIM!" Yuri shouts. The twenty two remaining men rush forward. "A bum rush?" The samurai dodges the first sword and slams the handle of his Katana into his neck, He ducks the second sword and cuts open the mans stomach, then he raises upwards and stabs through him into a man behind him. The samurai forces his blade out the mens sides and cuts three more henchman's throats. "That was six in such a short time." The samurai laughed.

Sixteen men, that was the number the samurai had come up with. He wasn't sure of his math, being in a fight made it hard to keep correct count of the number of enemies when swarmed. He didn't care though, He leaped over an attacker from behind. With a quick spin in the air he turned the single attacker into two. Five men swung at once, The samurai rolled forward and spun as he got up cutting off their hands. The next group rushed at him, He didn't need to dodge these ones, they were still calculating for the length of a normal blade. The samurai swung his blade high, just enough to slice their throats.

"Guah..." The final men, His count was currently down to only four. It was kind of disappointing. One charges him, He swings his blade, The samurai dodges to the right, the man responds by swinging sideways, The samurai ducks, the man responds swinging downward, The samurai then rolls away from the attacker. "This ones pretty good." he was marked number seven, Seven leaped into the air, The samurai smirked and stepped forward, with a single slash he cut the man from his neck to his groin.

The final three rush him, There was no point in doing that anymore, he was disappointed in their tactics. The samurai grabs his sheath, he bashes one of the men across the skull, then spins and slashes an-others throat, As he rises upward he pulls on a small metal strip attached to his sheath, the strip raises tiny spikes alongside the sheath and those spikes soon implant themselves in the final henchman's temporal lobe. "It seems, That is all you had." He turns his attention to Yuri. "P..please... Don... kill me...." Yuri drops to his knees and clenches his hands together, his eyes tearing up. "A word of advice." 

The samurai places the tip of his blade on yuri's neck, a small drop of blood being called forth. "Do not try and find me. I leave you alive because i don't feel like killing you. I did not feel like killing your men but you left me with no choice. Come after me and i will kill you." Yuri nods. "Yes! i will not!" The samurai returns the nod and sheaths his blade, he then turns and steps over his carnage, heading for the exit. "BUT WAIT! PLEASE TELL ME! WHAT IS YOUR NAME!" The samurai stops at the door, his figure turned to shadow once more, then turns his head to yuri. "Kurohyou Kaimetsu."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 7, 2009)

With the Storm Chasers-

Kaito stares at the little brat with an emotionless face, though it's difficult to mask his disgust for the child. "It seems that the rebels have taken their eyes off of the queen and myself and aimed for our son, Henry," the King says motioning towards the boy who still has a smug look on his face.

"Any reason that they would do this?"   Kaito asks, "Well there are a few possibilities, the most likely one being they are attempting to cut off the lineage by taking him out, they could try to capture him for ransom, or it may have something to do with his Devil Fruit ability that he accidentily acquired some years ago.

Kaito's ears perked up but he remained emotionless, "Well, wat can'ya do kid?" Kenneth asks the boy. He takes a deep breath and then spits inbetween the giant's feet, "Wha?" the boy holds up a finger, and the floor soon begins to disintigrate. 

"Acid Spit?" Kaito asks, Henry just rolls his eyes and nods, "Well alright then...we'll get the rest of our men and set up a perimeter around the Kingdom, rest easy sir, we'll take care of those bastards just fine!" Tyson says getting a little over excited.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 7, 2009)

_*Redwood Tree Island...*_
*BANG! BANG! BANG!*

Lucy skids down the sidewalks as bullets zoom around her head. The Bounty Master chases her down, blasting away with a giant revolver, not caring about the passersby who scream and dive for cover. 

"Your bounty head is mine!" he screams at Lucy. 

Lucy dives behind a fruit stand, narrowly avoiding a bullet to her ear, "Excuse me! Sorry!" she yells at the terrified old fruit vendor as she lands.

A watermelon explodes right beside the vendors head. "Get down!" Lucy exclaims, dragging the trembling man down beside her. 

"Come on out!" the Bounty master yells, taking cover behind a mailbox, and shooting up the fruit stand. 

An explosion of fruit rains around Lucy's head as she draws her silver revolvers. "YOU TWO BIT NO GOOD SON OF A BITCH!!" Lucy roars at her attacker, annoyed at his disregard for the people around them, "What kind of bounty hunter are you huh?!" 

"The kind who always gets his man!!" the bounty master snarls back. He reaches into his coat and pulls out a grenade, then tosses it over the Fruit stand. Lucy's eyes widen as the grenade lands right between her and the old fruit vendor. 

"MOVE!!!!" she screams, tackling the vendor.

*BABOOOOM!* 

The fruit stand explodes in a fireball. Lucy lands onto the pavement, just a foot away from the blast zone, with her arms wrapped around the vendor. "Are you okay?!" she asks the man, before coughing up black smoke in a fit. 

"You're on fire!" the fruit vendor shouts. 

"WHAT?!" Lucy exclaims in horror, then she smells smoke and feels the sudden heat on her back. "HOLY SHIT!!" she screams, seeing the flames jumping up from her old leather bomber jacket. She quickly pulls off the jacket and begins slamming it against the sidewalk, trying to put the flames out. 

"C'mon!" she cries as the jacket slowly burns. She's had the jacket ever since leaving Deadwood Island and treasures it more then anything in the world, except for the silver revolvers that Annie had "loaned" her long ago of course. 

*BABLAM!*

The Bounty Master appears behind the distracted Lucy and slams the butt end of his revolver into the back of her head. Lucy lands face first onto the concrete with a vicious thud. 

"You're mine!" the bounty master yells.   

"Go to hell!" Lucy retorts, suddenly springing into a handstand and whirling her legs around like a spinning top, kicking him across the jaw rapidly with bone rattling force. The bounty master recoils off balance while Lucy lands on the balls of her feet in a crouching position, her nose bleeding profusely. She glares daggers at the Bounty Master, a pitiless stare. Instead of moving for her revolvers again, she instead draws the katana from around her back, obviously in a slice and dice frame of mind at the moment. 

"You messed with the wrong person mister, and you fucked up my favorite jacket," she grumbles. 

The Bounty Master pops out two grenades from within his coat and smirks at her, "You're nothin! I've put away bounties five times as big as yours!" he shouts as he prepares to toss the grenades at Lucy.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 7, 2009)

_Cliffy City_

As night falls, the bruised and beaten pirates return to their ships. 

"Boss! Boss!" One of the pirates called as he boarded the largest ship. 

"What?" The large man in the fedora asked. He was standing inside a barrel of grapes, stomping rythmically to  the drumming a masked man equal his size.  "I'm trying to make wine here!" 

"Carlito got beaten up!" The pirate said, bracing for a punch to the face he was expecting from the boss. He didn't like hearing bad news happen to his crew.

The large man stopped stomping.

"Carlito beaten? By who?" He got out of the barrel and put on his white coat.

"I don't know boss. The others said it was a doctor. She had a devil fruit power, just like you boss!" 

The large man smiled. "Devil Fruit you say? Didn't get to fight a lot of the other users back in the good old west blue!" The large man put on his fedora and jumped off the ship.

"All right boys, let's roast this town west blue style! WOO!" 

The other pirates joined in on their boss's warcry as they went out of the ship, brandishing all manner of weaponry.

"WOO!" They all screamed as they stormed the town.

"Let's start with that place!" The large man pointed at a tavern nearby. His left hand began to transform into a metal block with spiked ridges and holes all over. He ran towards the tavern, his arm slamming through everything in his path. When he got to the tavern he jumped into the air and smashed into the building, killing everything inside. The screams of townspeople could be heard all over the rough side as the man slaughtered everyone. 

After an hour 3 blocks were completely destroyed and looted, with nothing but fletches both stone and flesh left.

Several frightened citizens were cornered by the large man and the entourage. They had been beaten and stripped of everything but their clothes.

"You people! Tell everyone Bruno the shaver has come to wreck everything West Blue style! WOO!" The pirates left the citizens as they were. Tomorrow the real looting was going to start.


----------



## JustDoIt (Dec 8, 2009)

* - FLASHBACK -*​
"Capture that bastardddd" 
"Sir, he is outnumbered but he is too strong for us all" 
"I don't care how strong he is, I want him to be arrested NOWww!" 

*AKAAKKABOOOOMMMM*

Stones are falling down from the sky, buildings enshrouded in flames and bodies all around the streets. A young but a mature man stands in the middle of the chaos. His face seems calm and fearless. 

"Who is that BASTARDDD!!!??!!!??!!" 
"His name is Ezio and is the newest crew member of the Poseidon Pirates, Sir!"
"He wants to prove his skills for Poseidon, I will give him a challenge then. Bring the O-Squad!"
"Enveloping ATTACKKKK!!!"

"Ready to die bastard?"
" You never know the outcome" a sleepy voice comes from Ezio

*- flashback -​*


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 8, 2009)

With Kaimetsu-

He left the warehouse where Yuri had been. This was not the man he was searching for and that made him rather disappointed, He would have to move onto another island. Though, considering he had no boat of his own it was becoming a rather difficult choir to get around. Perhaps he would need to pay a visit to that bartenders home. It would be rather easy to get the information he wanted, when he felt like it Kai was a rather persuasive man. Kaimetsu had walked down the street and found a young couple he remembered from the bar. 

"Oh no..." the woman grips her boyfriends arm. "There's that man again..." She whispers into his ear. "I.. I know dear, Let's just walk around him hm?" He said nervously, the two move to the side closet to the buildings while Kaimetsu had stayed towards the street. As the two were about to pass, Kai drew his blade and let it hover just in front of their necks. Though, he hadn't bothered to clean his weapon and as such it was still dripping blood. "I.i.i.i.i.i..." The man stuttered. "Do you know the name of that bartender?" Kai asked, only looking forward, never looking at them.

"S...Savil, His name is Savil!" The man closed his eyes as she shout the name, trying to make a just argument for damming the bartender. "Where does he live?" Kaimetsu asked again, this time the blade pressing against the girls soft, white neck. "I...it's... It's down the street, Take a left after two blocks and it will say House of Savil." The man answered, eyes still clenched tight. "Any guards?" Kai asked. "N..no." the man answers once more. "Any children? A wife? A family?" The man simply shook his head, The woman kept her eyes clenched as well and puffed her chest, bracing for the blade. "Thank you." 

Kaimetsu lowered his blade, preformed a single side slash and let the blood trail off before sheathing the weapon. "I would get home quickly. These streets are rather dangerous aren't they?" He smirked, The young couple quickly rushed off, trying to find the small marine outpost to inform them of the crazed murder on the island. "Why... Why is he doing this!?" The woman asked, tears rolling down her face. "I... I don't know... I have no idea what he did to those men at the warehouse, but it couldn't have been good." 

They soon arrived at a building about the size of a large four bedroom five bath home. "HELLO!" The man shouts, atop the building is a rather small marine flag. "HELLO!!!" The man shouts once more. "What is it!" From the second floor the shutters fly open and a marine pokes his head out. "There's a man... he.. he's carrying a sword covered in blood.. even his body is soaked in it!!! He.. he was just at the warehouse outside town and i think, i think he plans to kill the bartender Savil!" He shouts. "Oh? Finally some fuckin action in this town." The marine closed the shutters.

"ALRIGHT MEN!" He slid down a metal pole to the first floor, assembled were twenty marines. However, they were mostly just laying around. Five playing cards, Four watching television and the rest just laying and sitting down reading books. "AHEM!" He shouts. "I said, ALRIGHT MEN!" He shouts again. "YES LIEUTENANT RODAM!" The twenty men jumped up. "Alright Ensigns! We finally got some action in this town!" He slams his fist into his chest. "I AM RODAM!" He shouts. "THE MAN WHO WILL BECOME FLEET ADMIRAL! FOLLOW ME AND YOUR DREAMS WILL BECOME REALITY!" The men all cheer.

"Now!" He raises his hand up. "Ten men go to the warehouse, I want you all to take the mini-denden mushi with you and contact me when you get there! following that, I want another ten to go to that bartenders house! I Will stay here and monitor the rest of the town from the roof!" The men all salute and rush around in twenty different directions, bumping into each other. "Ok... You! Right half! you go to the bartenders and the left half go the the warehouse!" The men saluted and rushed to their posts. "Idiots, the lot of them...." Rodam rubbed his temples.

The Warehouse party-

The marines arrive just outside the building, they duck in the alleyways and peer over to the building. Five on the left and five on the right, each holding a rifle in their hands. "Confirmed, eight bodies outside the building." One of the marines calls over the denden mushis. "Roger that, Any movement inside." Another calls back. "Negative, No movement." The two groups nod, being only ten feet from the other group. "Read to move out!" The leader of the left group calls out, looking right at the leader of the right group and his voice echoing as he could be heard OVER the denden mushi while speaking.

"Let's rock." The other calls back, the two men put their denden mushi away and rush the warehouse. "RAAAH!!!!" They scream, guns pointed forward, suddenly they come to a stop. "Ah, they're dead." One calls out. "Oh, Really?" another marine crouches down, picks up twelves arm and lets it fall into a puddle of blood. "Yup, he's pretty dead alright." The group walks into the warehouse, Yuri was long gone and the bodies of 25 men were all that was left. "Huh..." The men looked around. "This guy did a number on em huh?" A marine kicked one of the bodies. "Hey! Lt.Rodam! There's uhh, twenty five plus eight, that's... 33.... 33 men here! all dead!" 

Rodam face-palmed from atop the roof at the marines base. "Ok... I'll contact the other group, you guys hurry up and get to the bartenders house, if this guy took out thirty three men then he's not going down just because ten guys challenged him!" Rodam stands watch, observing the other team. "Uh, sir, if he took down thirty three, and there's twenty of us, doesn't that mean we need like, fourteen more guys to beat him?" a marine calls out. "Bah! I'm equal to like, fifteen men! NO TWENTY!" He shouts proudly. "YES SIR! YOU ARE AN ARMY OF ONE!" the marines scream in unison. "It's good to be the boss." Rodam smiled.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 8, 2009)

_*Aboard the Treasure Island...*_
Flynn and Usagi quickly transported Helen to the medical bay of their floating casino ship after she had fainted. The Doctors aboard immediately set about warming up her core body temperature. After almost a decade on ice, a literal deep cryogenic stasis, they had to be careful with her fragile condition. Slowly but surely though, with Flynn keeping a watchful eye on the Doctors, they managed to stabilize her. The doctors told Flynn it was a miracle that Helen had survived for so long in such a state, also crediting her almost superhuman constitution and will to live. 

"All she needs now is time," the Doctors said, "Time to rest and readjust." 

Flynn had nodded somberly. Time they had plenty of he thought. However as for the readjusting part, well...how exactly do you tell someone that ten years have gone by while they were asleep in a glorified refrigerator. 

_Two days later..._
"So I was technically dead?" Helen asks. 

Helen sits up in bed, drinking a hot cup of coffee. Several IV's connected to her right arm feed her crucial and fortifying nutritional supplements. Her old sword is propped up against the wall behind her. She looks over at Flynn who sits in the corner with a smile on his face, happy to see her back she supposes.   

He nods slowly at her, "Well as close to death as you can get without actually dieing I guess," he still remembers that day almost ten years ago when she had suddenly collapsed with a mysterious fever. It was just after she had lost her crew. "The machine we put you in managed to halt the progression of the disease, until we were able to find a cure. The guy who cured you traced back the virus to a prehistoric island - uh called Primevil Island. Maybe some kind of parasite infected you without you noticing. "

Helen rolls her eyes at the mention of Primevil Island, "Yeah I wish I never went into that stupid jungle,"  she mutters. "Thank you by the way," Helen tells him gratefully, knowing what he must have gone through to help her. 

Flynn shrugs it off though, "Eh it was nothing really..." not true however. He had gone to the best doctors in the world, but none of them were able to help, not even that crazy Okama Queen was able to find a cure. Flynn still has nightmares after visiting that hell known as Okama Island. 

Helen nods as she take a sip of her coffee. Now her mind turns to the most important question,  which Flynn has been dreading. "So how long has it been?"  she asks, thinking that its only been a few months at most. 

Flynn looks at Helen with a questioning expression, trying to stall, "Huh what do you mean?' 

"Well I'd like to go back home and visit my family for a bit, and then go and find the other's." 

"Other's?"  Flynn asks, swallowing down a lump in his throat. 

Helen looks at him obviously, "You know, Mathias, Nicobi, old man Willoby, and the others," she says referring to her old crew. 

Flynn frowns slightly as he thinks of a way to finesse his words, trying to figure out how to tell her without shocking her system, "I don't think you'll be able to find them," he mumbles quietly. 

"Why?" 

"Uh...well..." 

"Because its been ten years and your old nakama are all dead more then likely," Usagi responds matter of factly as he appears at the door. Flynn glares daggers at Usagi but the giant Panda shrugs back defensively. It had to be said and he knew Flynn didn't have the heart to say it. 

Helen instantly drops her coffee cup to the ground in shock, where it shatters into hundreds of shards, just like her life has.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 8, 2009)

*Evigan Island...*

A decent sized island, filled with many bars and stores. Although there is no marine base on this island there is one on Payne Island which is right next door. Although the knowledge of the neighboring Marines discourages some, there is often an occasional...ruckus.

BAM! The doors of one of the many bars bust in and a brown haired man walks in. He steps on top of his stool and points his finger towards all of the men, "Looks, I'm going to say this once: I'm Alex Hunter, and I need to eat...So, you have a pirate problem, you get me, I take care of em', and then you pay me so I can buy some damn food," he then crosses his arms.

There is a moment of silence preceeding a burst of laughter from everyone, "Sit down kid, you'll starve to death before we come to you for pirate problems!" one man says, "Look, those assholes from Payne Island only come to help us if this place is about to blow up, so we've learned to handle these pirate scum our own way," one man says punching his open palm.

Alex then falls into his seat and rolls his eyes, "Idiots," he then turns towards the bartender, "Alright, give me some-" the bartender continues to clean one of the glasses, "Calm down there buddy, you just announced to the world that your broke...We don't give hand outs here."

Alex clenches his fist, but before he gets the oppertunity to do anything another group of men burst through the door. Alex turns and eyes the men, the stench of rum fills the air as they walk in. They're clearly pirates, and everyone knows it. The townsfolk pick up their weapons and walk towards the men, "No service in this town for pirates. Now get out," a man says holding his club out."

They grin, "Oh, you should know better than to mess with the Maverick Pirates..." with a snap of his fingers more pirates pile into the building. The same man speaks up, "Now, I think you'll be feeding myself and the rest of our crew. I'd hate to call in Maverick the Conqueror," he says with an evil grin.

The men turn towards themselves, "WE'RE NOT GIVING UP THIS ISLAND!" and they all charge. Alex just sits back and watches as the battle takes place. Though they put up a good fight, the townsfolk are quickly defeated.

"You old men made a big mistake," the man says again, "Alright men! We're gona' take this place over," Alex just continued to watch. He stepped outside after the pirates left and watched as they caused Anarchy throughout the island. 

One of the men from the bar crawl out the door and grab Alex's ankle, "Hm, were you the one who told me to "sit down" or maybe the one who told me you could handle it yourself?" Alex tryed to recall but shrugged and then kicked the man back into the bar, "Like I'd help you fuckers! If anything I think I'll help them burn down this shit hole."

His stomach than began to growl, "Guh...Maverick they said right?" he walked over to the wall that held the most recent bounties. He took a look at Maverick "The Conqueror."

"Hm, this guy'll get kept me well fed for a good while," he turns to the man he kicked, "Fine, I'll handle these guys for you," but the man is unconscious from his kick..."Right..."

He walks right into the middle of the town and cracks his neck, "So, whose first?" he says eyeing the group of pirates that have taken over the island.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 8, 2009)

*En route to Redwood Tree Island...*

Riding about in a small tugboat with the words "Just another Delivery Ship", the three trench coats from Trumpet sat atop 20 dead bodies as though they were chairs. They were once the only witnesses of Becky ever coming to that island. Wet work.

The brown trench coat closed his baby den den mushi and spoke. 

*"They're 50 bops south."*

_"Redwood Tree Island?" _ The gray trench coat spoke.

*"Affirmative."*

"Pull all marine personnel on that island back and have them lock down the island. No one gets in. No one gets out." The black Trench Coat ordered. 

*"Affirmative."*

The gray trench coat just got off of his baby den den mushi, though you could never tell he even called anyone he moved so quietly. 

_"A 'Bubosa Fruit Harvest' ceremony is currently taking place in the island. Cameras everywhere. Issue?" _

"Negative. Target will be acquired before public exposure becomes an issue. We wrap up the package double time."

*"Affirmative. Out."* Gray and Brown spoke in unison. 

.......... 

... It was not necessary to say 'out' since we are all on the same boat. Mind our agencies' terms. Over." 

*"Affirmative... although, to be fair, you just said 'over'. This was also not necessary since we are not communicating via den den mushi."*

"I did not."

*"Did too."*

_"Yes. You definitely did say 'over'."_ Gray chimed in.

"Its inconsequential either way. Let us forget the whole matter and wait for our arrival." 

*"Affirmative."* They both agreed. 

The "Just another Delivery Ship" floated toward Redwood in complete silence. They docked. 

_"..... Bouncing Betty."_

"Why did you say that?" 

_"Say what?" _

*"Inconsequential. We're Oscar Mike. Stay Frosty."*

And then they moved like phantoms.


_*Redwood Tree Island...*_

"I'm sorry... HOW MUCH did you say this hat was?!?!" 

Becky punched through another one of the store owner's glass casings, a fancy black Pirate hat in her grasp.

"T-t-that hat would be on the house, miss!" The store owner finally got the hint.

"Good boy."

Becky smirked... before the windows of the hop are blown out and suddenly she's dodging flaming fruit.

"Go to hell!" 

Becky's ears perked up at the sound of that brash, insolent voice. She dusted herself off and ran out the shop. 



"You messed with the wrong person mister, and you fucked up my favorite jacket," she grumbles. 

The Bounty Master pops out two grenades from within his coat and smirks at her, "You're nothin! I've put away bounties five times as big as yours!" he shouts as he prepares to toss the grenades at Lucy. 

"OOPH!!!"

And the gruffy bounty master was silent... and when he tried to speak a sudden splash of dark blood hopped out of his mouth like a frog and splattered all over the pavement. 

"As though I'd let my underling die before I had a chance to teach her a lesson!"

Becky stood with her tiny red fist planted deep in the man's stomach. It was strange to see a full-grown badass hunched over the arm of a fire-skinned school girl that was half his height. Becky pulled her fist away and the the bounty master fell harmlessly to the floor. 

"Serves you right!"

The DF enhanced speed was useful after all.

"Now to deal with you, Loudmouth!"

Becky turned her attention fully over to Lucy as she squatted with her knees bent and one arm to the ground like a football player. She had every intention of tackling the skank.

Becky was so focused on hurting Lucy that she didn't even notice the agent that had appeared behind her in the blink of an eye. The loudmouth eyes went wide.

"What the-"

And then Lucy's world went foggy, colorful and muddled. The agent withdrew the huge syringe from her back and the mechanical arm went back into his gray trench coat, seemingly between his legs. 

Becky tried to attack but a hand covered her mouth and an arm grasped her torso. The agent in gray then shot up in the air on mechanical wings with a dazed Lucy in his arms. The agent who held Becky grabbed hold of the flying agents trench coat and all 4 went straight to the sky.

The whole procession ended so quickly that any onlookers would think they were seeing things..

---------

While Ursla was in the middle of working her customer's shoulders an explosion tore through the roof of her new establishment and before she could react she was covered in a white web-like substance. She was picked up and sent flying into the sky. 

A strange metal device fell into what remained of her shop. 

"What's that?" a customer said in shock before the building went up in flames. 

That took care of any witnesses. Wet work. 

*In the Trees of Redwood Island.*

And in an instant Becky was in the catastrophically thick leaves of the high Redwood trees. The branches were as thick as roads so the agents standing on them took no balance. It was like a maze crammed with leaves, bark and wild birds.

"GET OFF!"

A blood-red Becky delivered an "anrgy" elbow to the black trench coat's sides and he had no choice but to loosen the grip. Becky was free.. and the man in the black trench coat didn't seem to be too hurt! 

Ursla ripped out of the web substance, landing on a branch and away from the brown trench coat who no doubt picked her up. The web was very sticky but didn't seem to be too strong if it was struggled against. 

The gray trench coat let Lucy go and she walked about the tree branch like she was in heaven. There was obviously something very wrong with the loudmouth.

"I'm not going back!!" Becky shouted simply. She knew exactly who these guys were.

*"Negative. You will come back with us."*

(images freezes as the agent tears out of brown trench coat to reveal 4 mechanical legs like a spiders. In each leg's grasp was a sword-like blade.)

*Agent Do 
CP6 "Do-Rae-Me" agent
Spider Alpha*

Agent Do charged at Ursla, flailing his robotic limbs and shooting webs everywhere.

_"However these allies you collected will not be coming with us._

(images freezes as the agent tears out of the gray trench coat to reveal huge mechanical wings that fluttered like an insect. Between his legs was a mechanical arm holding a syringe like a stinger.) 

*Agent Rae 
CP6 "Do-Rae-Me" agent 
Bumble-Bee Bravo*

Agent Rae fluttered in and out of the thick greenery, huge yellow and black hand cannon trained on the drugged Lucy. 

"Wet Work. Necessary."

(image freezes as the agent tears out of the black trench coat to reveal steel battle armor and antennas grafted on his head.) 

*Agent Me 
CP6 "Do-Rae-Me" agent 
Mantis Omega*


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 8, 2009)

-With Sum-
He stayed awake all night training. He needed to be as powerful as possible. It is what Attila told him so it must be true. He jogged in place, lifted weight, worked on and worked on special moves.
When he got done with all of that he wrote. Writing was Sum's first pleasure. It started out with a few sentences here and there. He would write his thoughts he would later forget during brief moments of clarity during the day. Now it was evolving into writing down everything that seemed relevant to anything. The more he wrote, the more clear his thoughts were. The more clear his thoughts were, the more he discovered about his own identity.
He finished writing a small paragraph about how to gain power, then stored it with the rest of his papers, in a box, in the room where he would sleep.

-With Randy-
_I simply have a higher standard then you,_ Attila's words couldn't escape his head. Randy sighed.
Maybe that's why my dad got rid of me,
 Randy said to himself, It's no matter now though. I found a person who has a use for me, he continued to say to himself, I will continue to help him because I have no other purpose on this planet, after, he began to ponder what would become of him once he had taught Attila everything he knew. It was a scary thought that kept him awake every night after this one.

-With Attila-
He sat in his bed, plotting his next actions. The obvious thing for him to do was to sail his crew into the Grandline. He wasn't confident that they all had enough experience. Besides, he had gained a lot in the East Blue. Maybe there was more to be offered to him.
He rubbed his chin thinking of old rumors about the East Blue that he could turn into an adventure. He had heard of thousands of them during the time before his defeat by Hopkins Camp, the hypnotist that put him in this place to begin with. However this was the last place he expected to be a month or two ago. Whenever he heard one, he didn't care. He thought he would never have a use for stupid rumors about the East Blue.
He thought all night, trying to think of something to give his men experience. One hour before Dawn, it came to him. He knew exactly where he was going to take his crew. It was the most obvious thing ever to get fast survival experience. He scolded himself for not having it cross his mind before. With a smile, he got some sleep.

-With Mufasa-
After he was released from the cell in the ship, he went to his own sleeping quarters. He lied down on his bead and instantly fell asleep. He was a man with no guilt. The moment he stopped finding things that were jokes to him was the moment he slept.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 9, 2009)

*With Lucy...*
Lucy walks like a zombie, in a total daze, towards the edge of the giant tree branch. Her mismatched colored eyes have a glassy look to them and a smile akin to euphoria appears on her face. 

"Daddy you're alive?" she exclaims as she is about to step over the edge of the branch. 

In her mind Lucy stands in her father's old office. His name was Don Diego and he was a feared crimelord in the West Blue. Lucy would often play in front of his desk as he put out contracts on people's lives, and negotiated slave rates. She was very young at the time so she didn't really know what her father did, but she was still aware enough to sense that his work was not exactly like the work of her friends fathers, people who ran stores, or farmed for a living. He was cruel to his enemies but treated Lucy, his only child, like a princess. 

Lucy's father smiles at her from behind his desk, "Yes I'm still here hija," he says in his particular accent. Lucy is about to run towards him and hug him but then the large window behind her father's desk explodes. A devil lands behind her father, a smiling little blond haired little devil with bright green eyes.

Annie presses her golden revolver to the back of her fathers head and winks at Lucy, "Live or die?" she asks with a laugh. 

"I won't let you, not again!!" Lucy screams, drawing for her silver revolver as fast as she can but its as if her hand will only move in slow motion. Her father however remains calm and grins at Lucy, "It'll be alright-"

*BANG! *

Annie blows his brains out and his face slumps onto his desk. "NOOOOOOOOOO!!" Lucy screams with tears in her eyes. She shoots back at Annie but the little devil disappears and then reappears behind her, grabbing her by the back of her neck and slamming her onto the ground. Annie straddles Lucy's waist and presses the business end of her gold revolver at Lucy's forehead. 

"Is this what you want?" Annie asks her, "You think what I did was wrong? Well your old man had it comin sister!" 

Lucy shakes her head, as she got older she learned about some of the evil things her father had done, but even after all of it she couldn't still help but love him. "HE WAS MY FATHER!!!" Lucy screams, "YOU TOOK HIM AWAY FROM ME!!!" 

Annie laughs mockingly, "Yeah well uh join the club." Lucy screams like a savage, feeling her body fill up with an uncontrollable anger. She headbuts Annie in the face and then leaps over her like a feral beast, raining punches at her face. Lucy keeps punching until the little devils face is a bloody mess, and her fists begin to ache. She grabs her by the top of her blond hair and begins bashing the back of her head into the wooden floor over and over again, not even aware of herself of herself anymore. 

"DIE, DIE, DIE, DIE, DIE!!!" Lucy snarls, but Annie won't die and she keeps smiling up at Lucy even with her battered and broken face.  

Somehow, maybe the anger, or the satisfaction of seeing Annie turn to a bloody pulp, snaps Lucy out of her daze. Her glassy eyed expression suddenly brightens with life. 

"Huh?!" she exclaims as she steps right over the tree branch and hurtles over 400 feet to the forest floor. "WOAH WHAT THE HELL?!!" Lucy instinctively reaches out her right hand and manages to snag the edge of the branch with her right hand, digging her fingernails into the bark. A buzzing sound draws close towards Lucy. From the canopy over head Agent Rae flies towards the gunslinger, his bumble bee wings fluttering faster then even Lucy's eyes can track. 

_"You fought off the drug? Unexpected, but you cannot fight off this."_ 

He points his hand cannon at her face and presses the trigger.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 9, 2009)

*With Flynn, Usagi, Helen...*
Helen sits on the edge of her bed in the medical bay. She's still in shock as Usagi's words echo over and over in her head. 
_
"It's been over ten years..." _

That number, ten years she thinks, it just stands out in her minds eye and grows larger and larger like a burning flame searing itself into her brain. 

_"Ten years..."_

_"Ten years..."_ 
_
"Ten years..." _

_"Ten years..." _

Helen quickly shakes her head, willfully casting the words from her mind. _Are they really all gone? My old nakama_, she wonders. She looks at her trembling hands and the IV running into her right arm, still feeling weak. That old vitality and strength that she used to feel seems empty now, replaced by a hollow crumbling shell. She narrows her eyes at the IV and grits her teeth in anger. 
_
No I refuse to accept this!_ she shouts inwardly. 

Suddenly she rips the IV out, causing an alarm from the den den mushi wired medical monitor to begin beeping over and over again. A nurse quickly appears at her door followed by Flynn a second later. Apparently he had been camping out next to her door. 

"What's wrong?!" he exclaims. 

Helen glares at Flynn, not because she's truly angry at him but because he has suddenly turned into a symbol of how everything has suddenly flipped upside down in her world. From her perspective it was just a month ago that she was slapping him across the face for his immaturity but now he's suddenly become her white knight, and she's never ever needed a white knight. The idea offends her. 

"Take me home," she responds, getting up from her bed but almost tipping over from a dizzy spell. Flynn rushes towards her but she points her right palm at him, "I'm fine!" she shouts. 

Flynn backs off slowly, "Okay, okay..." 
_
Ten minutes later in the wheelhouse..._
Flynn orders the navigator of the _Treasure Island_ to shift course towards Helen's home, Mist Island. 

Usagi sits at the command chair rubbing his furry chin in thought. As much as he likes Helen he can't help but feel that it might have been more merciful to have left her in her cold stasis. To sleep forever and ever with no more pains and worries. He shakes his head however at this very unmonk like notion, quickly scolding himself. Karma has a plan for all of us he reminds himself.  "You think we should tell Kent about this?" he asks Flynn. 

"Why?" Flynn asks Usagi with a quizzical glance. 

"Because he's still our Captain and its not nice to hide things from your nakama," Usagi replies in an obvious tone. 

Flynn scoffs at the idea, "Kent is busy. I'll tell him when I damn well feel like it!" and he leaves it at that.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 9, 2009)

Bartender Savil's home-

"I am disapointed Savil." Kaimetsu stood atop a broken door. "I...I told you, there was a guy calling himself Yuri! That's all!" Savil cowered on the floor and began to slowly back up. "Yes, But you did not inform me he had forty men. I wasn't looking to kill today you know." Kaimetsu slowly stepped forward and match Savi's crawling speed. "Bububuut.... you... you didn't... you didn't ask..." KACHUNG! Kaimetsu's blade landed right behind savil. "YAH!!" The bartender shouts. "Now, I'll ask you one last thing. I need a boat to get off this island, Where can i find one?" Kaimetsu crouched down to speak with Savil face to face.

"T...t...there's.. no boats here.... We...we have a ship that comes by once a month to pick up instruments...." He swallowed rather hard at this point, an obvious lie. "Why would you lie to me? especially about something like that?" Savil was hoping the marines would show up soon, he had to buy time. "But... I swear... there's no boats on the island!" Kaimetsu sighed and stood up. "That kinda line would have worked better, if it wasn't for the fact that i've seen boats leave the island." Savil's eyes widened. "S..shit..!!!!" 

"HALT MAL-FACTOR!" A marine stood at the door, Kaimetsu turned around and noticed 19 more behind the man. "My, my, my, quiet the number of marines. Somehow i feel honored." Kaimetsu reached behind him and grabbed his blade. "Stay there Savil, this will be over quickly." He turned his blade, allowing the dull side to face the marines. "Right! CHARGE MEN!" The front man shouted. "Uh, You're not our boss and the doors only big enough for one guy to fit through." The marines behind him comment. "Oh." 

THWACK! a foot slammed into his face and sent him flying out into the group of marines. Four marines charge Kaimetsu from all sides as he lands on the ground. Kaimetsu quickly throws his head back, knocking one of them down, he uses his right hand to slam, the hilt of his Katana into an others head, the left hand quickly grabs his sheath and bashes another marine over the head, he then kicks the final marines chin and knocks all four away.

"Is this the best you have?" Kaimetsu tilts his head like a curious puppy. "We've got fifteen more!" the men shout and charge at him. "STOP YOU FOOLS!" Rodam shouts from the rooftops, but it was too late they had already charged. "I see." Kai puts his blade and sheath away, quickly throwing a palm strike to a marines chest, then grabbing another marine to use as a shield when one attacks with the butt of his rifle. He kicks the marine's back and sends him into the other. 

Kai dodges a sword and uses an upper palm strike to take down the marine. he then quickly turns and uses his fist to hit another between the eyes. The exchange continues for a few moments before the marines fall to the ground. "I'm sorry i had to do that to your men." Kaimetsu looked up at the final marine. "But, I can not be caught now, I've come too far." He smirked at Rodam. "I can understand your feelings, but then you must understand mine. You've come here, committed acts of murder, attacked civilians and have attacked the Marines, People whom work for the world government. You know i can not simply let you walk out of here scott free." 

Kaimetsu grinned. "Yeah, I figured as much."


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2009)

*Lal*

As the pirates rush to do the orders they were given Ivy turns back to Lal with a what are we going to do with those rejects look about her features. ?Seems our ship needs an appropriate name and new colors. Have any ideas First Mate?? Ivy ask as she wraps her arms around her back.

Lal grinned. Ivy seemed to be unnecessarily cruel, but to tell the truth, Lal doesn't mind. She likes Ivy. She could handle herself inside a fight and out, and just had...this presence. _This is what you were looking for_ Lal thought to herself. _All those years on Newbeat, this is what you were looking for._ She glanced up and down the ship, thinking. "I'm not sure." She said finally. "Though it shouldn't be me who decides. The name of the crew and the jolly roger should be unique and personal to the captain." She nodded slightly. "But if you want my advice, paint the ship black. It makes it easier to launch raids during the night, and the right color can make all the difference if we're ever being chased."

*Madoka*

Madoka's eyes widen in shock as the man pushes the boards back into place. "Well, seems like you 2 may be interesting after all." She mutters, reaching down to a small gourd at her waist. She uncaps it and dirt and loose rocks pour out. She pours it in a circle around her and smiles. "Your move, gentlemen."


----------



## JustDoIt (Dec 9, 2009)

*- FLASHBACK -​*
The amount of dead bodies grows bigger. 

"YOU BASTARD EZIOOO, SURRENDER NOWWWW!!"
"If I surrender to weak insects like you, I will not become a division commander of the Poseidon Pirates and I will not be able to avenge my father's death"

"END THIS MADNESS NOWWWW" the high-ranked marine screams and even all the firepower is not enough for Ezio's level.

"Angel of Revenge" Ezio performs a roundkick and sends out a massive energy slash like a greater version of a Rankyakou move. 

*KRAAABAAAMAOMM*

"Avenger's SHOT!" Ezio ends in a flashy move just a step in front of the marine leader and stomps him with a comet fist sending him straight to the next world.

Few minutes later, the gates of the main prison of the island that keeps some of the most famous and dangerous pirates fall down on ground and the prisoners come slowly out of the cells.

"Some of you deserve to be my division pirate mates"

*- flashback -​*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 9, 2009)

*With Derrick*

He struggles in the net but has minimal movement due to the seastone, "Crap, I can't do anything..." the attacker readies his knife, "Seems we need to quiet you down," he prepares to attack but then someone kicks the door open. Actually they kick the door off the hinges and it slams into the attacker.

"Alright! What's going on!" Jasmine shouts from the doorway, Maxi behind her, whip in hand, a bit unsure of what to do,   "Well...I got attacked, thrown in this net, and then you hit the guy with a door. I'd love to keep talking about this, maybe after you let me out of this thing!" 

The two woman get him out of the net, "Ok," the man begins to lift the door off of himself but Derrick thrusts his hand behind him and hits him with a blast of lava without even looking at his target, "We need to check up on the others." 

"You two look in Jace's room, I'll go check up on Albert," they nod and split up. As Derrick approaches Albert's room he hears a blast and the attacker flies through the door and crashes through the wall behind him, "Looks like you have things under control..."

The two head over to Jace's room and spot the two woman attacking the man who took out Jace, but he is a little too agile for them to tag, "Hit the deck! Lava Fists!" he starts punching the air, sending multiple blasts of lava straight at the attacker. 

However none of them make contact, they all burst through the walls causing serious damage, "Got him, Exploding Purple!" the sniper fires a blast but with a quick dive the man falls to the floor, leaving the blast to finish off the wall that Derrick had already damaged.

However this left him wide open for a, "METEOR FIST!" Jasmine slams the man and he goes flying out into the rain, "Is it just me or does she seem more violent..." Maxi and Derrick nod, "She _really_ needs some sleep."

They turn to Jace, "Something's wrong with him," Jasmine points out, "You think, he's changing colors! We need to get him some help..."

The inn keeper soon pops into the room, "You are all destroying my inn, get out, now." he says emotionlessly. Before any of the crew members get a chance to argue Derrick holds up a hand, "Fine, we'll go. You might want to beef up your security jackass," he says lifting up Jace onto his shoulders, "Just like the good old days," he says to himself, "Lets go everyone," he says heading back into the rain and towards the *Crimson Sea Dweller*.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 9, 2009)

*Aboard the Golden Future...*

 “Boss, it’s all I can do to keep the deck in check.”

"Hmmm..."

She possessed a strange Devil Fruit, that much was certain... but what was the extent of her power? 

"Well, seems like you 2 may be interesting after all." She mutters, reaching down to a small gourd at her waist. She uncaps it and dirt and loose rocks pour out. She pours it in a circle around her and smiles. "Your move, gentlemen."

"Your fashion sense isn't the only thing that lacks modesty..."

Amerigo kept his eyes trained on the woman's hands since, as far as he can tell, it was the engine behind her DF's power. After a 2 second stare down the first mate proceeded to kick a rifle that a fodder dropped directly at Madoka. While the rifle was in mid-air Amerigo held out his hand to her and 

*SWEAT HOSE!*

A stream of concentrated sweat shot from the pores of his finger with all the integrity of a water hose. The smelly and slippery stream was headed straight for Madoka's face.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 9, 2009)

Kaimetsu Vs Rodam-

Rodam dropped the from building, preforming two front flips before crashing onto the ground. "Damn i'm cool." He thought to himself cracking his neck. "Freakin loser." Kaimetsu didn't even bother to blink. "Do you mind if we take this fight away from the town?" Rodam asked. "Sorry, I don't feel like moving." Kaimetsu answered. "I see." Rodam sighed and looked at his fallen men. "Then, Might i be able to move my men?" Kaimetsu looked around. "You could, but what makes you think i wont attack while you do that?" he asked. "I trust the good in people." Rodam answered. "That's not a very good answer." 

Kaimetsu drew his blade and pointed it at one of Rodam's men. "Think, while you move one, what if i attack another. Or what if i should attack you while you move them? Then whay? what will you do?" Rodam smirked. "I'll just have to move them all at once." Kaimetsu joined his smirk. "You're a fool." He mocks. "I'm a marine, we protect the people." He drew his own cutlass. "If that's what you wish to believe." Kaimetsu stepped forward. "Then." with a kick he knocked a few of the men out of the way. "Move your men, They are in my way." Rodam smiled and sheathed his blade. "You're not such a bad guy you know."

Rodam moved his men into the house and came out, Kaimetsu awaited him at the bottom of the steps outside. "Are you prepared now?" He asked. "Yes, Thank you for that." The marine bowed to him. "Don't bow." Kaimetsu cracked his knuckles. "Aren't you going to draw your blade?" Rodam asked. "No need, my fists will suffice." Rodam grinned at the comment. "Alright, We'll see about that." The large men dashes forward, cocking his arm back. "JUSTICE PUNCH!" Kaimetsu's eyes widened, he tried to dodge but his chest was hit and he was sent flying through the building behind him.

"Guh..." He landed in the middle of a clothing store, having broken through the window. "Not the type to go easy huh." Kaimetsu stood up and brushed himself off. "Alright, I see." He looked at the strange figure now coming through the window. "JUSTICE DRILL!!!" Kaimetsu jumped into the air and leaped over the marine, causing him to crash into the ground. "Urgh... not bad for a pirate." Rodam slowly stood up. "GUAH!" Kaimetsu's palm slammed into his stomach, the samurai turned his body around and slammed his elbow into the marines gut, then with another turn, kicked his side and sent him crashing into a cart of woman's clothes.

"Punishment blow!" Rodam shouts causing a large blast of sliced clothing to fly through the air. "Interesting." Kaimetsu noted the cutlass being used with both the marines hands. "So you're a swordsman as well?" He drew his Katana. "Then, let's test your skills." He darted forward. "Tiger's claw!" With a quick leap he began to spin in the air acting like a large buzz-saw. "Guh." Rodam blocked the first two hits having to quickly maneuver his cutlass around and jumped to the right to avoid the final slash.

As he jumped he crashed and rolled across the ground, using the position to rush forward. "Jury's verdict!" He swings his arm down for the first slash, Kaimetsu swings his blade upwards to parry the blow, The two exchanging quick sword strikes back and forth till they arrive at the twelfth strike, after the final parry the two mens blades are forced back, both left open. "JUSTICE KICK!" as he moves backwards he lets out the force in a kick and sends Kaimetsu crashing into th wall. 

"Urgh... strong bastard." The samurai thinks to himself. "Strong bastard." Rodam thinks about those blows he exchanged with Kaimetsu. "Alright, Sick of this." Kaimetsu stood up and let out a deep breath. "Fuu~" He sheathd his blade and swung his arms across himself. "fuu~" Once more, "Fuu~" Again, "Fuu~" Again, "Fuu~" again, he swung his arms so they crossed and hit himself over and over. "Just what is this guy doing?" Rodam thought to himself, soon the veins in Kai's arms began to buldge and swell. "FUU~" He shouts one last time. As he was saying this, his hair began to part, forming rows of hair and parts in his hair,looking like if you shaved the stripes off a tiger. "Interesting." Rodam thought to himself. "FUU~" Another shout and Kaimetsu stops.

"Just, what is that?" He asked the pirate. "Tiger's power." Kai answered back. "I think i can match your punches now." He smirked. "Let's test that theory."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 9, 2009)

The inn keeper soon pops into the room, "You are all destroying my inn, get out, now." he says emotionlessly. Before any of the crew members get a chance to argue Derrick holds up a hand, "Fine, we'll go. You might want to beef up your security jackass," he says lifting up Jace onto his shoulders, "Just like the good old days," he says to himself, "Lets go everyone," he says heading back into the rain and towards the *Crimson Sea Dweller*.

"Great." Jasmine grunts as she gets back to the ship. "We got kicked out, Just fan freaking tastic!" She screams into the air. "I'M GOING TO BED NOW!" She wasn't too pleased about having to wear one of Maxi's tight jump suits, they were a little too tall for her... and while she may be Gifted, she ain't near as endowed in a certain area as Maxi. "They're only a little bigger..." she thought to herself. "Guh... gotta get sleep...." she grumbled, walking towards the woman's cabin.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 10, 2009)

~ With William ~ 

William pulled himself up from the deck as he brings his heart rate and breathing under control. This girl was indeed a puzzling one, and although he couldn’t tell what the true extent of her powers were with just this little bit of a observation he could tell there were some things that she didn’t interact well with. The ’cogs’ in William’s mind began to turn as he looks over the details as Amerigo attacks, the girl had dropped dirt and loose rocks onto the deck. She was able to manipulate the wood of the ship and use it as a weapon as well, but there was something else. What was it William stresses mentally as he tries to look at what wasn’t seen.  An epiphany hits, the nails. The nails weren’t manipulated like the wood was. They just flowed with the planks. If she couldn’t manipulate metal that gave William a plan if she was able to deal with the attacks heading her way now.

Holding both hands out in front of him the shape of a bow began to trace itself into existence, with a flash the strange bow he had used on Edmund’s Hill appears in his hand. In the other a strange arrow takes shape and to soon flashes into reality. It was composed completely of metal and was one solid body. Holding the bow out William places the arrow on the pull string and pulls the arrow into firing position before leveling it on the woman’s center.

~ With Ivy ~ 

"But if you want my advice, paint the ship black. It makes it easier to launch raids during the night, and the right color can make all the difference if we're ever being chased." Lal replies as she looks over the ship. Ivy just nods her head.  “Seems like a real good plan there. We'll stop off in another town to get the supplies we need. This town has been good to me, and I really don’t want to do anything to it.” Ivy replies as she wraps her arms from around her back to under her breast. _ Guess I’ll come up with a name and colors in a bit, those aren’t that important anyway at this point_ Ivy thinks as the flag that was waving above the crows nest  was taken down.  “Throw that garbage overboard, we don’t need it.” Ivy barks. The men freeze a moment but quickly step to and a few moments later the old colors hit the water with a slash.  As Ivy was about to give the order to board so they could leave a voice speaks up stopping her in mid thought. 

“Do you have room for one more?” a familiar voice asks. Ivy turns on the ball of her left foot in the direction of the voice. Her eye falls on the form of David the old Marine that she had saved.  “Are you trying to be funny?” Ivy growls not noticing that he was now in civilian clothing. “Yeah I’m serious. I want to do some adventuring before my time in this world is up.” Dave replies with a big grin. Ivy looked at the older man curiously.  “Even if I did agree to allowing you to tag along what skills can you offer my crew?” Ivy asks as she tapped her fingers on her side. “Well, I’m a decent cook, and I have navigated in most parts of the world including the Grand Line. The only place I reckon I haven’t been is the new world.” David replies. _ A navigator, we probably need one of them, those six I let live look like they could get lost in a wet paper bag_ Ivy thinks as a dark smile crosses her lips. 

 “You do know that you'll be considered a pirate if you tag along.” Ivy says blankly. David laughs a bit, “I doubt that the marines would miss a old fogie like me anyway.” he says as he allows the bag he is carrying to slip lower to the deck. Ivy shakes her head as she turns back to the ship allowing her arms to fall to her side.  “Welcome aboard navigator.” Ivy says as she starts to walk.  “Lets go, we’ve hung around her long enough.” Ivy says as she starts to walk up the boarding plank. As she gets on the ship a proud sensation washes over her, she was now captain of a ship. “Where to?” David ask as he walks up to her.  “Plot course to the nearest island we can get more prevision and a new paint job.” Ivy replies not moving her attention from the harbor. “Aye.” David replies.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 10, 2009)

*Evigan Island*

The pirates stop their assault on the town for a moment and look at the single man who is challenging them. They pause and then burst into laughter, "We've taken out this entire Island! You think you can stop us by yourself!" one shouts inbetween laughs.

Alex rolls his eyes, "Great, I just had to be the "Underestimated Guy who's about to kick some ass." It really gets annoying being laughed at," he says pushing his hand through his hair, "Maybe you'd be less underestimated if you brought some backup!" one man commented.

Alex simply grinned, "Oh, I've got plenty of backup," he says pointing towards his hand, "Oh, so now your gona' beat us with one hand huh!" a man says mockingly.

"Oh, I'm not pointing towards my hand, I'm pointing towards my glove," his glove then transforms into a porcupine, he then pulls back his leg and slams his foot into the animal. As the animal soars through the air it expands it's spikes making it a deadly ball of quills, and then crashes right into one of the laughing men's faces. He falls to the floor, face gushing blood.

They all turn and look at the fallen man with jaws dropped, "Pay attention now, Cheetah Boots," his boots transform into a cheetah print like form and Alex dashes forward. 

He slams his fist into one of the men, the force of his speed making the attack even more powerful, and causing the man to crash into another building as well. He then dashes towards another group of unsuspecting pirates. He leaps into the air and starts releasing a flurry of kicks, "Cheetah's Fury!" he plows through the men and then lands on the ground opposite them, but they are now all on the floor.

He then spots the porcupine that he kicked, "Oi, back to glove form," the animal shook it's small head, "What! Why not!" it then points to the foot mark on it's back, "...Oh come on."

"Fine, I've got plenty others," he then points towards his belt. He turns towards another pirate and his belt transforms. It turns green and a frog's head replaces the belt buckle. Out of the head fires a massive tounge that wraps around the pirate's stomach. He lifts him up with the tounge and begins flinging him around, crashing him into building sides and other pirates, "See, plenty others that can do the job just as well," he says grinning towards the porcupine.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 10, 2009)

-With the Conquistadors-
Attila awoke a few hours after he went to sleep. He walked out onto the deck and took a deep breath. Then he went to each of his nakama's sleeping quarters and pounded on their doors. After he went to the helm and steered the ship in the opposite direction.
Attila's crew walked in.
How early is it? I want to go back to sleep,
Hahaha! Randy's a little tired! Hahaha!
Enough. I won't have any of your bickering in my presence!
Fine by me boss. Hahaha.
Listen. What this crew needs is experience. It's impossible to rule the grandline if you haven't fought a high stakes battle. It's my job to enter you three into participation of such a battle.
You mean a tournament? You fight. You win. It's stupid.
Not a tournament! I'm going to throw ourselves strait into hell. I'm talking about Triage Marine Base, the third largest base in the East Blue.
Hmph. My old HQ.
I suppose jail isn't that bad. Free food at least.
Hahahahaha! You made him lose his mind Randy! Ha~~~~hahaha!
Our goal isn't to take it over or kill everyone there. We are to get in, fight the strongest people we can, and get out. I'll plan more on the way there. Any questions?
I have one,
I don't give a damn. You can leave the ship right now if you don't like it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 10, 2009)

*Mist Island...*
_The Treasure Island_, Flynn and Usagi's giant casino ship, makes port at Mist Island, Helen's home. It's a vast hilly land covered in a dense swirling mist that coats the so-called lowlands, low swooping valleys, while the inhabitants live on the so-called highlands, the spiraling hills whose tops rise above the mist. The rays of the sun bathe the hilltops making them glow with a bright radiance in contrast to the dull misty lowlands through which very little sunlight ever enters. In the distance, located on the highest hill is a large city, where most people live. 

"Wow what a depressing place," Flynn mumbles as he walks down the plank behind Helen. He can barely see 100 feet through the mist and it seems to get thicker the farther in you get. Helen casts him a sideways glance at his insult of her home and he coughs nervously. 

"Well...you were born and raised here, so I'm sure its a wonderful place," he amends. Helen stops and turns towards Flynn. "Could you please wait here," she asks him. Flynn quickly shakes his head emphatically at her, "No, that's a bad idea you're still recovering...and you might get lost in that mist," Suddenly a loud growl, sort of like a jungle cat but much much wilder and deeper, cries out from the interior of the island. 

Flynn's eyes widen as he stares into the distance, "Hey what the hell lives in that mist anyways?!" he asks. Helen looks at Flynn with a serious face, "They say an ancient Demon lives in the mist...actually is a part of the mist and he devours those who stray into its territory." 

"Really?!" Flynn stammers. A mischievous smile breaks out on Helen's face, "No...not really. That was probably just a Mist Tiger." Flynn narrows his eyes at Helen, "Yeah well a Mist Tiger doesn't sound too great either. I'm goin' with you!"  

Helen shakes her head and her ice burg blue eyes seem to harden with seriousness, "I have to do this alone. Trust me I'll be fine," she tells him, then she pats the Katana strapped to her belt, her old cursed blade, the Nidai Kitetsu (second generation Demon splitter). Flynn slumps his shoulders and nods, "Fine but if I don't hear from you in an hour I'm coming in here with my crew guns blazing!" 

Helen kisses Flynn on the right side of his cheek, which takes him aback, "Thank you," she responds gratefully before turning away and walking into the mist. Within seconds the mist seems to devour her form and she disappears. 

Flynn however keeps his right hand pressed on his cheek, "I'm never going to wash my face again," he mutters.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 10, 2009)

_The Tsao Brigade_

The people shouted praises and gave away much food to the Tsao Brigade for defeating the bandits. True, they weren't given any money but food is good too. 

Tsao gorged himself on the best the town had to offer. Paegun on the other hand was still seen as his servant, and was thus given less to eat. 

"So I'm guessing we're off to Cliffy City now?" Paegun asked as he and Tsao hauled some supplies onto their ship.

"Of course I want to get to the grand line as fast as possible." 

After finishing the loading of supplies they shoved off and sailed towards Cliffy City.

_Cliffy City_

It took him all night, but Nile had finally finished his arms. All he needed to do now was to reattach them, but his organic arms have still not fallen over as Linerauf said they would. They were getting thinner and weaker though. 

Linerauf was in surgery, tasked to remove a shard of metal lodged in his arm. 

"How'd you get this wound?" Linerauf asked while she disinfected her scalpels. The patient was accepted in this morning from the rough side. A lot of people were often sent to the hospital for injuries like this, but this would be the 8th person she had performed surgery on.

"Pirates from out of town." The patient replied. "Their boss was huge, and he kept yelling WOO!" 

"Terrible. How big was the guy?" Linerauf began to make an incision around the portion of the man's arm where the metal was. Anesthesia was already applied on the patient, so he felt no pain.

"About a meter high doc. Man was he scary. He can do this thing where he can slice people to bits by tackling them."

Linerauf raised an eyebrow. "Tackling? Mus'tve been a fruit user."

At the border between the rough side and the the rest of the town the pirates lead by Bruno gathered around a marine patrol. 

"This is the here I  go through to get to the main town right?"

Before a marine could answer Bruno smashed his face in. "Well it's pretty obvious it is! WOO! Let's wreck stuff men!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 11, 2009)

*Evigan Island...*

Alex releases the pirate from frog belt's tounge and sends him crashing into a building. The remaining pirates all surround him, "What a pain...come on Porcupine, give me a break!" the porcupine sighs and transforms back into a glove that wraps around his hand.

"There we go...now lets give you a little test drive," an pirate charges forward, sword raised. Alex pulls back his fist and thrusts it forward. As it goes, it produces several quills out of it and stabs straight through the man's chest.

All of the pirates charge forward, weapons in hand, "Ok, let's finish this already. Cheetah Boots," he boots transform, "Porcupine Glove," as he clenches his fist the spikes pop out, "Spiked Speedblitz!" he rushes through the crowd, swinging his pointed fist around and taking out the group one by one.

Finally the last pirate falls to his knees, "Well that's the last small fry, now for the big fish," he says heading towards the dock. 

As he approaches the ship which he assumed belonged to the Maverick Pirates, judging from the Jolly Roger, he activated his Frog Belt. He picked up a massive piece of debris with the tounge and launched it straight through the ship, "Get out here already! I'm starving," he says holding his stomach.

Out of the boat walked an averaged sized man with a blonde pony tail, wearing a blue tank top, "And who are you?" the man asked, "Alex Hunter, one starving Bounty Hunter," he said clutching his stomach once more.

Maverick eyes the destruction of the town behind Hunter, "So, it seems you've taken out my men," Alex nods, "Guess that makes you Maverick, I would've hated to thrown a rock through the wrong boat."

Maverick straps on a pair of gloves and tightens his boots, "So, shall we begin?" with that his boots began to release energy and he started to fly, "My boots and gloves have Jet Dials in them. Though they don't sound too dangerous, I certainly make the most of them," he then flies towards the Bounty Hunter and cracks him across the jaw. 

He starts to fly backwards but he latches onto a building with his frog tounge to stop his fall, "So you can fly? That's it?" he grins, "Eagle Jacket!" two large eagle wings sprout out of the back of his jacket and he begins to fly as well, "I think I'll be just fine," he says as he flies towards his opponent.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2009)

*5 years ago...*

Kent stood on the prow of _The Pirate's Dream_, staring off into the distance.

"Kent?" Lin asked, appearing in the doorway to the lower decks. "Jorma and Kaya are here."

Kent looked over his shoulder and nodded once. After Lin had ducked back below deck, he sighed, and ran his hand through his hair. He removed his shirt and twisted his head around to see the scars that covered his back. They were still fresh, though looking much better than they had a week before. If you looked at them at the perfect angle, they read: Nereus.

Kent put his shirt back on and headed below deck. The Blade Pirates were assembled in the war room, a large room with a huge table in the middle, which was covered in a map of the world. Thank God for that Nami girl. The Blade Pirates were seated at their respective places, and Kent took it all in, knowing that this would most likely be the last time he saw them all together. Flynn and Usagi sat together, flanked by William on the left. Next to him was Angelina, and then Lin. Kaya was next to Lin, and then Jorma, who sat next to Jack. Derrick sat alone.

"Alright guys," he said, drawing an ornate dagger. "This is it." The others looked up at him in surprise. "We're getting to powerful." Kent said calmly, twirling the dagger in his hand. "We're not going to remain neutral for long. Whether Yonkou or Shichibukai, we need to pick sides. And soon."

Around the table there were nods. Kent walked over to a part of the map and studied it intently. Then, locating an island, which was marked as Kindle Island, he stabbed the dagger into it. 

"Here's where I'll make my stand. What happens next is up to the marines." He flopped into the chair at the head of the table. "Derrick will be leading the Blade Pirates in my absence. Kaya and Jorma are retired...Flynn and Usagi are Division 1 commanders. Lin is Division 2 commander. William and Angelina, Division 3. Jack, division 4." Nods around the table. Kent sighed. "Be sure to give this ship a proper funeral." He tensed slightly, and then soru'd away.

*Kindle Island...*

Kent fell from the sky, stopping the geppou after nearly 10 miles. As he fell towards the island, he briefly wondered about the number of lives he was about to end. And then he shrugged. Who gave a shit? He closed his eyes, and suddenly his entire head burst into flame. His left hand, and his entire right arm, soon followed suit. Concentrating, he moved his right arm into position. 
"ROKUGON!"

Flame and force erupted from his outstretched arm, blasting towards the island in a wave of destructive power. Kent watched as it spread, literally blowing the island apart, now only a few miles beneath him.

What happened next was up to the marines.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 12, 2009)

*When you Reach Out, pt. 2*

Margaret awoke, for the first time in her life, on a rocky boat in a musty closet of a room next to crates upon crates of melons. Ol' Gus had been on good behavior... he only tried to make a move on her twice last night before he got the hint. He sufficed to eat some of the bakery pastries she brought and left her alone. 

She tore out of the scratchy blankets and sat up. After a good long yawn and a full-body stretch that brought an appropriate CRACK to all essential joints, her eyes immediately fell on the strange gray lemon placed in a locked wooden crate on the shelf.

Speaking of eating.... 

Ol' Gus had told her that the fruit was magical but Maggie didn?t by that nonsense. Like any level-headed civilian of Koolint Town she counts all those tales of demons being inside fruits as superstitious hogwash. She didn?t know much of anything about them and she didn?t care to? but still? there was definitely something magnetic about that ugly fruit on the shelf just to the right of her. She felt some kind of energy radiating off of it. She didn?t understand it so it must?ve been bad news. The sooner Gus sold that thing the better. 

Pulling herself away from the ugly fruit Maggie stepped out of the room and onto the deck. Ol? Gus seemed to be fishing?

?Fifteen men on a dead man's chest
Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum!
Drink and the devil had done for the rest
Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum!?

? and singing. Maggie sweat dropped.

She opened her mouth to say good morning but all she could get out was 

?GUS  LOOK OUT!? 

Maggie stared wide-eyed and frozen as a green, scaly monkey jumped on deck from the sea ?Ooh ooh ahh aahhing? and making its way to the other strange fruit that Gus? always kept in a cage by his side. Gus said that that fruit was even more valuable then the one sitting in the melon closet.

?AH, A SEA MONKEY!? Gus declared. 

The old man knew exactly what attracted the monster. He immediately grabbed the caged fruit beside him and entered a tug-o-war with the Sea Monkey over it.

After the shock, Maggie ran back into her room and got her rolling pin. She knew it was a good idea to bring it along?

?NO, STAY AWAY FROM IT! THIS THING IS STRONGER THEN IT LOOKS!? Gus demanded, dropping his focus for a second. 

That second was all the Sea Monkey needed. With a violent tug he ripped the cage from Gus?s grasp, proceeded to moon the old man and slap his own rear end and jumped back into the calm sea. 

?Oh no you don?t!? Gus was already removing his shoes. He dived smoothly into the ocean and swam hard after the incredibly fast monkey. 

?GUS, GET BACK HERE THIS INSTANT! IT?S JUST A SILLY FRUIT! LET IT GO!? Maggie yelled after him, running to the railing. 

?DON?T WORRY ABOUT ME MS. READ! I?M ALSO STRONGER THEN I LOOK!? Gus continued to swim and was actually putting a good bit of distance between him and the boat. 

?BUT WHAT ABOUT ME!?!?? 

?YOU?RE STRONGER THEN YOU LOOK TOO! HAHAHAHA, YOU?LL BE FINE! I CAN SEE IT ALL OVER YOU! YOU HAVE A GREAT ADVENTURE AHEAD OF YOU!? 

Maggie hesitated at those words. A great adventure? She wondered just how much she really knew about this mysterious delivery man who sold melons at her town.

?WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?!?? 

?I HAVE TO SAVE ENERGY? CAN?T KEEP TALKING? WE?LL MEET AGAIN!?

?YOU BETTER COME BACK, GUS! DO YOU HEAR ME?!?! YOU BETTER COME BACK!? 

He swam out of view.

Margaret sat on the deck for about an hour before panic set in. She couldn?t ride this boat! She was surrounded by turbulent blue on all sides, not a patch of land in sight! What if a storm hit? What if more Sea Monkeys came for the strange fruit in the storage room? Or worse? what if she happened upon a pirate ship?!?!

After 3 hours Maggie knew in her heart that Gus wasn?t coming back. 

As time passed, more and more the fruit seemed to be calling her. I mean, as far as she could figure she was dead whether she ate the fruit or not. IF Gus?s outlandish tales were true, however, this ?Devil? fruit might grant her the power to get out of the situation BUT NO! It was foolishness! That strange lemon could be poisonous for all she knew! 

And then she thought about her son.. about dying in the middle of the sea, her Joseph?s whereabouts forever being a mystery to the world. 

Before she can convince herself otherwise Maggie ran into the room, broke the cage by slamming it on the deck repeatedly and shoved the entire thing into her mouth. 

She spit the pre-chewed fruit on the deck with revulsion. 

?DISGUSTING!?

*?WHAT IS YOUR SITUATION? THIS IS THE MARINE VESSEL HOT VICTORY! WHAT IS YOUR SITUATION?!?*

Maggie turned around to see a marine vessel in the distance! For some reason she got very scared and quickly scarfed down the fallen devil fruit, fighting that awful taste. She swallowed.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 12, 2009)

A moment after the marines had boarded Ol? Gus?s humble tugboat, two men dressed in cheap suits with cowboy hats and fruity colored shades began to walk toward Maggie. The men were both slightly over-weight and had ridiculously long mustaches and side-burns. They looked identical? only one had blonde hair and another was a brunette.

?These guys can?t be for real?? Maggie thought out loud.

?Scuse me, ma?am..? The brunette spoke with a deep southern drawl. ?This hea?s Lieutenant Mckinzie and I go by Lieutenant Dalton. Pleasure to meet ya, ma?am.? 
_
Lieutenant Mckinzie, Lieutenant Dalton 
Partners on the East Blue beat _

?Pleasure, I?m sure.? Maggie spoke warily but politely, shaking both men?s hands.

?Now, Ms. Read, was it? I do believe I am gon? have ta? hea? that thea? testimony again.? Dalton spoke. 

?Again? But I already told your men what happened 5 times now! Why do I have to say it again!? 

?Well?? 

Dalton cracked his knuckles. 

?To be 100 pacint truthful ma?am, it?s because I don?t believe you.? 

?WHAT!? 

?No ma?am, I don?t believe your story. Its all too convenient for ma taste. I do believe, ma?am, that you killed Ol? Gus and stole his ol? ?Devil Fruit?.?

?ARE YOU OUT OF YOR MIND, YOU STUPID HICK!?!?! YOU HAVE SOME NERVE-?

?Now it makes no difference to me eitha? which way you wan? play this thing, ma?am. We can get a official confession outta ya now or we can tear this hea? ship apart and find the body in the floor boards ten minutes from now But fa YA?LL sake, Ms. Read, its best ya just confess now. You may getta reduced sentence.? 

?Now wait just a Got-dang minute thea?, partner!? Mckinzie spoke for the first time. ?I ain?t gon? just sit idly by and let you slanda Ms. Read?s name based on ya ol? hair-brained assumchions! This hea? women is innocent!? 

?Look hea? boy.? Dalton turned his gaze on his partner. ?I done been on this beat fa 15 years! I learn to trust ma? gut more then ma brain and ma? gut is tellin? me that this hea? woman is nothin? but trouble. Don?t ya be undermin? me!? 

?It was yo? gut that got ya li?l sorry self in so much trouble with HQ in the first place! That?s why they made me yo? partner. Ya wrong on his one, Dalton, and you ain?t runnin? the show no mo?!? 

?What ya say to me boy?!? One word from me and I?ll have ya pushin? pencils for the res? of ya sorry careea!? 

?Scuse me, ma?am.? Mckinzie ignored his partner. ?We?ll be bringin? ya back home for proppa questionin?. Don?t worry ma?am ya ain?t unda arrest.? 

?YA AIN?T QUALIFIED TO MAKE THAT THEA? CALL, BOY!? 

 Maggie let the to idiots drone on as she bean to consider what was being said. Whether Mckinzie or Dalton won the argument, she was definitely going to be taken back home if she stayed with the marines. She didn?t like that idea at all. After this whole ordeal NO ONE would let her hitch a ride off the island. She had to keep going forward no matter what! She hated to break the law, but?

Maggie slipped away from the lieutenants and absently touched the helm of the boat as she tried to think of a plan. Instantly she knew how to ride this boat? and she knew that she knew how to ride this boat better then anyone! The sudden wave of knowledge frightened her. She immediately pulled away and looked at her hands. It was hard to see, but little black hairs were speckled about her finger tips. She didn?t understand, but she knew it had something to do with that gross fruit.

Maggie looked around her and saw that the two men were still arguing. What did she have to lose? 

She placed both palms on the helm and began to ride. It felt as natural as breathing.

?HEY, WHAT ARE YOU DOING!? A fodder called out. 

Maggie immediately pressed deeper into the helm and her hands just knew to turn it about at just the right speed to cause a violent turn, sending every single marine on the boat crashing into the sea. Maggie barely hung on the helm.

I DONE TOLD YA, DIDN?T I?!? NOTHIN? BUT TROUBLE!? A drenched Dalton spoke as he struggled to tread the surface of the water. 

?STOP THAT THEA? SHIP, BOYS!? Mckinzie called out to the marines that were on the marine vessel Hot Victory. They began to ready the cannons. 

The tugboat was far into the distance before the first cannon began to fire. To move that syle of boat so swiftly was unheard of. Who was that the? lady?

Maggie barely, but expertly, dodged every single cannon shot fired at the tug boat. There were no direct hits but one cannon ball managed to clip the stern of the tugboat. Sincce the ship was so small that one shot practically tore it in half. The ship was quickly going under!

?OH NO!? 

The bottom end of the ship broke off and Maggie?s end was beginning to vertical? a clear sign of an imminent sinking. The anti sea-savvy woman?s shoes fell off as she clutched helplessly onto the helm, practically suspended in mid-air. She closed her eyes, grit her teeth and fought hard to get her feet on something solid. One foot could already feel the chill of the water as the tugboat went under. The other foot tickled the new-vertical deck of the ship.. and at that moment the ship began to level out! 

After a few confusing moments Maggie finally opened her eyes and realized that the top half of the ship was floating on the sea as though it was still whole! She stood upright on the deck and checked the soles of her right foot. The same tiny hairs were there! With a triumphant smile Maggie positioned her feet on the deck as though she was riding a surfboard and the broken ship (HER broken ship) zipped along the sea.

?IMPOSSIBLE!!!? The marines of the Hot Victory all shouted at once with their jaws on the floor. 
_
?YOU HAVE A GREAT ADVENTURE AHEAD OF YOU?? _

Maggie wasn?t quite sure of that. She wasn?t sure of anything really. She only knew that her son was out there.. and if adventure found her on her way to ?there?, then so be it.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 12, 2009)

_7 years ago, Mariejois_

The great capital of the W.G. was in flames. In the streets hundreds of slaves and other workers were rioting, the guards loyal to the Tenryuubito barely able to hold them off. 

All of the World Nobles and what remained of the World Government were inside the Government Palace, watching from within as the city was burning down to the ground. The chaos caused by the revelation of the W.G.'s many atrocities as well as the destruction wrought by the Yonkou as they invaded islands beyond the New World had reached even the very top of the red line.

"Do something! The peasants are about to reach the palace!" One of the nobles yelled, clutching his most prized possessions in his arms.

"We are gods! Where are the marines?!" Another said, holding his son in his arms and trying to keep him from crying.

One of the  government agents approached the noble. "My lords, we can't! Cipher Pol is spread out all over the world, Kaidou is keeping what remains of marine high command busy. I'm sorry my lord, we are all that's left."

A loud explosion erupted outside the palace. The gates where now down, and the former slaves where charging in. The guards were overwhelmed in minutes, the sheer number simply too much for them.

"We're doomed...all of us..." Lamented one of the nobles. 

A young child, probably barely 5 years old was crying in the back of the room, her father holding her in his arms. Their clothes were tattered and stained with blood. 

"Shush my dear...they will hear us." He whispered. 

"KEEP YOUR PATHETIC BRATS QUIET!" Another noble yelled. Like the rest he too was covered in blood stains and his clothes looked like rags. "Guard, throw the children at the slaves! They'll buy us time for us to escape!"

"How dare you!" The noble holding his child said. "Why don't you throw yourself at the slaves!"

"Smithson! Children are worthless! We can make more afterwards! Now give me that child!" The noble punched Smithson and attempted to grab the child, but he held onto her as tightly as he can. 

Outside the room gunfire and the clash of blades began to be heard. The guards inside the room charged out to meet whatever the threat was. Screams of terror and fire mixed with the sound of bodies slumping to the ground drove the tenryuubito into even more terror. "Stop it! The peasants are coming!" 

"All the more reason to use the children as living shields! Quickly, let's-" Before the noble could end his words a gun shot went through the wall and hit him in the head. The nobles panicked, and more gun shots went through.

Then the visceral sound of a dozen throats being slit was heard. Footsteps that could barely be heard from all the violence below approached the room. The doorknob moved. It was the end now. The noble Smithson held his child even closer. 

When the door opened, a single man in a suit entered the room. He had a smile on his face, which did not do much to help calm the nobles. In his gloved arms he held a pair of pistols. 

"Glad to see everyone's alive." Rek said,until he glanced briefly at the corpse of one of the dead nobles. "Well most anyway." 

"DU MORTIS!" One of the nobles said, clearly relieved that a fellow tenryuubito who could actually protect them was here. "Did you come to save us?"

Rek shrugged. "A bit. I've actually come here because my cousin asks something from you all."

"And what could that be?" Another asked.

"Your riches, and your loyalty." He said frankly.

Many of the nobles wre outraged. "The tenryuubito bow to no one, even their own kind!" said many of them.

Rek sighed. "Half of Mariejois is in ruins. Your slaves have rebelled against you. Oressa's agents have taken everything of value from your mansions. And yet you still cling to our ancestor's legacy? 

He walked calmly towards the window, observing the carnage outside. "The 20 kings who banded together to save the world from the ancient kingdom were said to have given us, their descendants our power in their belief that we will keep the status quo. Obviously we have failed.

Rek extended his arm outside the window, yawning. Hundreds of spikes jutted out of the ground, impaling many of the revolting slaves. "Oressa offers you all a chance to maintain your power, your opulence, even your slaves. All she wishes is your loyalty. He turned to the nobles and smiled. "You all have no power. We do. We don't even need you all, but Oressa has gotten accustomed to having a decadent court in Mariejois, it just wouldn't be the same without it. Accept Oressa's rule or die. " The noble's clothes began to constrict them. little blades were jutting out of their collars and sleeves, except for the children. "It's not like you have a choice."

"...very well." The noble smithson conceded. "Your cousin has my loyalty."

"And mine." A portly noble added. 

"Please, I just don't want to die!"

Their pleas of desparation from the nobles was enough for Rek. "Stay here. A guardian is arriving as we speak."

At the end of Rek's sentence, a Paficista crashed into the room. "PX-49, Protect the tenryuubito." Rek ordered. The Pacifista nodded vaguely. 

"If you'll excuse me I have to go help pacify the former slaves." Rek left the room, leaving the Pacifista to protect the nobles.

At the other side of town a Pacifista hat was obliterating everything in its path.  Marines desperately tried to hold it off, but its firepower was simply too much. 

"That'll teach you noble-hugging scum!" A former W.G. scientist behind the Pacifista said. Many Pacifista were hijacked in this manner, since after the death of Sengoku and the rest of the last high command ownership of the powerful Pacifista depended on who can pay the highest. 

From the rooftops a blond man in a suit jumped onto the head of the pacifista. He began to shrink until he transformed into a very revolting hat. 

"Pacifista have no sense of fashion, I can control this thing for as long as I want!" The hat said as the Pacifista turned on its master and blasted him to smithereens. 

"Oi, marines!" The hat said as he made the Pacifista look at their direction. "Oressa Du Mortis sent me here to save you. Tell that to the rest of your friends!" The Pacifista went off to the direction of the nearest rioters to fight.

Several giants who were former slaves easily made minced meat of marines and the Tenryuubito they protected. As they were about to maim one of their former owners a single bullet strikes the eye of one of the giants. As he screamed in pain the bullet that struck him went out of his head through his brain and struck the rest of his allies. After that a large drill bursted out of nowhere and forced them flying into the air, causing a shower of flesh and blood below. 

Cass sat on the top of a tower holding a long rifle in her hands. She set up the weapon at another angle, this time on some fishmen trying to capsize a boat, and fired again. 

At the Du Mortis mansion, Oressa watched as Rek and his crew continued the pacification of the slaves. She had no fear that the mansion would be attacked, seeing as how her own agents and those of her cousins were killing everyone who tried to get close. Her dendenmushi rang, and she had a maid answered it.  "Yes? Ah Rek? You got the rest of the nobles to agree? Good, we'll need the comic relief after we conquer the world. Yes, Queen Vivi has agreed to work with us in building a new government. Ivala's working on the details, she always was good in negotiations. I'll call you later after all this is over." 

Behind Oressa was a copy of the World map, the one made by the Strawhat's navigator Nami. Numerous islands were marked in various colors, signifying their loyalties. Only few were blue, the color that marked those still loyal to the government. " Phase 1 begins."


----------



## Hiruma (Dec 12, 2009)

"Goddamn, do I hate the night," Albert muttered as they approached the _Crimson Sea Dweller_. His powers required a light source to function and this meant that he was much more constrained at night compared to the day. Thankfully, the moonlight was fairly strong tonight, but even then he could feel that his lasers were not as strong as they should have been. It was therefore a great relief for him to join up with his crew mates and spend the night together on the ship. That way, he would at least be able to get help if he was attacked during the night and the moon happened to be obscured by a passing cloud, rendering him powerless.

"Some sleep would be good," he thought absentmindedly as he entered his own cabin and settled for the night. 

----
_Morning comes..._

Albert yawned as he rose from his bed. The sniper rubbed his eyes, looking outside his cabin. "Hey, is there something wrong with my eyes or is it just me..." he groaned as he shook himself awake. The prismman dashed out of his cabin and ran up the mast to the lookout stand.

"Goddamn!" he yelled, half in amazement. The pirate's eyesight was extremely good - it had to be, for him to be an effective sniper. It was therefore not very difficult to see the mass of people who had gathered at the town. They all appeared armed to the teeth and not very friendly.

"I hope I can just stay up here."


----------



## Furious George (Dec 12, 2009)

*Ohimai Island...*

"HAH! I ALWAYS WIN THE RACES!"

Sam Spade shifted forcefully to the right, causing his jet ski-like boat to shift as well just as the ocean current carried him safely to land. He parked his small vehicle right next to the mammoth ship _The Dragon's Heart_ and walked over further into the island. And that's when he saw them. The Dragon Emporer himself and his four merry men (and woman. Kinda cute.) in the flesh. Sam never met them before. 

"Hi there guys. Hope everyone's feeling well had a safe trip didn't run into any vicious Sea Kings and all that jazz."

Sam already felt that he had been there too long. The admiral in green began to look at the island's environment and noticed for the first time how dead it was. It was all dry, withered gray canyons. There was no wind blowing and there were no plants to dance in the wind had there even been some. No animals. No people. No life. No movement. 

Sam immediately began to sweat. This was not good.

"MAN this place is depressing! Who chose this-"

He caught himself. He kept considerable distance between him and the pirates as he began to mumble, pacing back and forth. 

"Take it easy Sam you shouldn't be so quick to yap with a Yonkou given your position besides they don't want to talk to you anyway they're probably in their zones right now but then again you're only asking one little question and you have a right to know since this is a very big deal what could it hurt to ask? It won't hurt at all here we go be prepared Sam HELLO GUYS! GUYS! Do I have your attention ya listening? Good I have a question and I'm gonna be brief because I don't think you wanna talk to me so here goes."

Sam took a breath for the first time since he began talking. 

"Was it your idea to pick this island as the meeting spot? Or was this spot chosen by my people? I ask because THEY, that is my people, know that I don't do well in dead places like this I mean the Docs told them that they say I get very agitated and what so basically and I understand why you wouldn't want to talk to me but I'd really like to know because I wanna know who I should be pissed at..."

A bit of murderous intent flashed but Sam quickly got a hold of it. He thought for a second. 

"Not to say that my being pissed at you is gonna make me, say, kill one of you guys no it wouldn't but it would ruin the mood of the meeting know what I mean? I just don't want things to get weird but if its my people I would hold no qualms with you guys and things wouldn't be weird so I'd like an answer YOU DON'T wanna talk to me do you? Its okay its fine. I'll... I'll just try to make it through this."

The disturbed admiral sat cross-legged opposite The Dragon Claw Pirates. He twitched nervously as he looked to the sky and prayed for that rain to fall FAST.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 12, 2009)

*Ohimai Island...*

Tatsu remained in his same position, cross armed. He had no patience for this fool of an Admiral, he never had when he was a Shichibukai and thing's haven't changed all that much, "Enough of this, I'm sure the World Government isn't foolish enough to simply send an idiot like you for this "negotiation," so I suggest you go get them or simply find your own half of the island to wait on until their arrival or I'll be forced to feed you to Typhon over here," he says sternly.

Typhon grins, *"Like I'd waste a meal on this little birdy, who knows what he'd do to my stomach,"* he then shows his teeth, *"But I suppose I could take a bite and find out."*

"Down boy, no rash actions yet," Roy says, making sure Typhon doesn't do anything that will cause trouble too early, "Agreed, but we shouldn't have to listen to this fool blabber on for hours," his Blaze Dials begin to glow, "Leave, now, or the others will be arriving to the sight of a burnt Admiral," he says violently.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 12, 2009)

*Ohimai Island...*

Tatsu remained in his same position, cross armed. He had no patience for this fool of an Admiral, he never had when he was a Shichibukai and thing's haven't changed all that much, "Enough of this, I'm sure the World Government isn't foolish enough to simply send an... 

Sam felt something brush up against his shoes very slowly. Sam didn't notice it at first because it was so well camouflaged but a gray horned lizard was moving at a painstakingly slow pace across the canyon. He preferred to watch things that moved with more life and rhythm but this would suffice. 

"..to the sight of a burnt Admiral"

He watched it for a while before he realized that they were done saying whatever it was they had to say.  

".... What? Oh yeah, about the others. They'll be here soon I guess I thought they'd be here sooner because I mentioned I would race them WAIT A SEC what was that about a burnt admiral? I'm not burnt and its not too hot out here. In fact I think a storm is com... ooohh, were you trying to, like threaten me? I gotta be honest I wasn't really paying attention and sort of tuned you out after a while I found this awesome lizard and MAN its almost trippy to watch it move!"

Sam lifted the horned reptile for all to see. 

"Anyway do you mind repeating yourself?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 12, 2009)

_New World_

The _Scarlet Lightning had arrived_. Though Tatsu and Sam had arrived before them. As the ship docked near the Dragon Yonkou's main ship Alph disconnected himself from the _Scarlet Lightning_. The vessel could run without him connected anyway.

Everyone was there, except for Tengu Midomaru, but his presence was not that important anyway. 

"Yonkou Tatsu?" The dimunitive agent asked as he left the ship, followed by his taller, more muscular companion. "We are delegation sent by milady Oressa. Our objective is to come to come with an agreement with you to stop your attacks on W.G. ships. I sincerely hope we have a peaceful meeting." 

_7 years ago_

With Mariejois under her full control, Oressa went to work. Gathering every scientist left on the city she forced them to repair and construct more Pacifista units. While many other nations and would-be conquerors controlled a unit or two Mariejois was one of the few places that can build more of them. 

The corpses of many who died a few nights ago were being analyzed in make-shift labs all over the city. While live subjects were much more preferable as their bodies did not decay they had to make due with what they have. 

Matyr was one of the many scientists involved, though he was in charge of forging the plate armor that made them resemble Kuma's chest rather than any actual cyborgification. That was never his specialty anyway.

"Damn Oressa having to use Pacifista instead of my awesome idea..." He grumbled. "Someday they shall all realize the genius of the Super Buster Cannon!" 

At the port several ships were being salvaged from the bottom of the lake connected to the waterfall leading to Saoboady. Yumi and a servant of Oressa named Craver supervised the work.

As she watched several cranes lift up valuables from the wrecks she ponders what is happening to her homeland. While she wanted to return there to help protect it, there was a bigger battle being waged, and going back to her home was less important.

_Present Day, Cliffy Island_

Dr. Linerauf absent-mindedly cuts her sandwich into tiny pieces, muttering the names of various arteries and veins in the fishman body, which were suprisingly a lot more than normal. 

A small squad of marines run into the hospital, their leader having a panicked expression on his face. Curious, she followed the marines back into the hospital.

"Dr. Mooring, We've been assigned to protect your hospital, sir." The leader of the marines said to the elderly owner of the hospital.

"From what?" He asked.

"Pirates, sir. They're from outside South Blue, so..."

Mooring laughed. "Nurse Ogar and Dr. Mertoss can handle whatever those pirates are. I'm still a very good shot even in my age."

"Herr Mooring!" Linerauf walked towards the doctor and the marines, holding a scalpel in one hand, and a syringe in the other. "I would like to see these pirates! Perhaps some of them are excellent physical specimens! I would like to get my hands on them if possible!"

One of the marines snickered, until he was elbowed by another. They then remembered how Dr. Linerauf was a little insane when it came to 'physical specimens'. At one time they actually sought her out to defeat an abnormally large wolf that was got out of a merchant ship because nobody else could beat it. In a few minutes the wolf's jaw was cut open and several muscles were missing.

"Don't over-exert yourself then, and be back after break time." Mooring said to Linerauf.

"Thank you! I'll bring you something for everyone dissect when I come back! " Linerauf ran off, excited to meet the pirates. 

Mooring sighed. "Did anyone tell her where the pirates are? She might go cut up some innocent bystander." 

"I shall do it sir." Nile said, appearing behind him. He was dressed in his usual clothes, and held his artificial right arm in his left arm, which noticably had specks of blood on it. "I would like to test my arms defensive capabilities, and a couple of pirates would be good test subjects. I also would like to witness the capabilities of Dr. Linerauf's abilities first hand."

"You finished the other arms then?"

Nile nodded. "Halfway done doctor, but the ones I have built would suffice your hospital's needs for now. After the experiment I shall continue my construction of more artificial arms."

Before Mooring could answer Nile was already off.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 12, 2009)

*Ursla vs Do*
Ursla quickly dodged one of the numerous sword slashes that the world government agent produced with his many arms by descending the giant Redwood tree. Do sliced the branch that Ursla was previously on in half and further pursued the masseuse. 

Ursla continued to descend the tree as quickly as her feet would carry her while dodging sword slashes and spiderwebs. Along the way down one of the spiderwebs caught her legs and she tumbled violently down the tree, only catching herself with her hands when she reached the ground. Ursla moved her legs with all of her strength to free herself from the sticky substance.

Do landed not to far from Ursla, swords at the ready. Ursla picked herself up and prepared for battle. Against someone wielding four katanas and spiderwebs, the battle certainly wouldn't be in her favor. 

"You're here to claim my lottery ticket, yes?" Ursla began as she tossed her hair out of her face. "Let's see just how well you can take her back in your grave, sweetie. When you get in the way of my money, that's the moment when you no longer value your life." The masseuse said with an invigorating look in her eyes.

Ursla drew her blue umbrella which was on her back and opened it up. 

"Hopefully this will serve as a shield against the spiderweb." She said with optimism as she charged forward.

Do expelled another round of spiderweb and Ursla countered by using her umbrella as a barrier against it. It worked out perfectly. Ursla continued on towards the WG agent.

Ursla spun on her left foot and jumped with amazing height strait towards Do. She was spinning at an accelerated speed. Her right leg was outstretched and spinning along with her body, blue sparkles and dust was emitting from it.

*"Realiza??o encanta-" * Ursla was slashed out of the air by one of Do's four mechanical spider legs. She was sent hurdling towards the ground with a slash across her shoulder.

"This is going to be much tougher than I anticipated."


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Present Day, with the NBS*

Shelly surfaced near the island, and Kent walked off calmly. He was flanked by the rest of the NBS, but nobody had drawn weapons yet. 

"We are delegation sent by milady Oressa. Our objective is to come to come with an agreement with you to stop your attacks on W.G. ships. I sincerely hope we have a peaceful meeting." Said the small NG agent.

"Hey Dragon man." Kent said, grinning. It wasn't a happy grin. It held no love or affection, or even respect. It only held a cool, calm hatred that seethed from Kent. Of all the Unnamed Pirates, Kent had hated Tatsu the most. "Long time now see."

"It's him..." Ilyana said, eyes flashing. "He's here..." She began to move forward, reaching for her short blades, but the rest of the NBS grabbed her and yanked her back among them.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 12, 2009)

Kaimetsu Vs Rodam-

*?GRAAH!? *The two men charge each other, both swinging their fists and hitting the others jaw. *?G?guh?? *They both struggle to push the other away until they separate and flip backwards till they regain their footing. ?I have to admit.? Rodam rubbed his chin. ?You?re powers increased by a good chunk.? He spat blood to the ground. ?Still, Only just keeping up with him.? Kaimetsu thought to himself, he had hoped that he would increase enough to overcome the marine, but it hadn?t happened. ?Right, I suppose I?ll need my blades to end this.? He drew his katana and held it in both hands. ?I?ll have to cut your head off then.? Kaimetsus smirked.

With Jasmine-

?HOLY SHIT!? she stood on the ship and her jaw dropped. ?Ok, Yeah.. that?s a lot of people.? She pointed to the town. ?Anyone else noticing they don?t look like the guys from last night? I don?t see the townsfolk..? She rubbed the back of her head, trying to make sense of just what the hell was going on. Suddenly one of the men stood on the docks. ?We have a proposition for your captain! Bring him out here now!?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 12, 2009)

*With the Dragon Emperor...*

"We are delegation sent by milady Oressa. Our objective is to come to come with an agreement with you to stop your attacks on W.G. ships. I sincerely hope we have a peaceful meeting." Said the small NG agent.

Tatsu rolled his eyes, for World Government agents it's pretty suprising that they don't know the face of one of the most powerful men in the world...Though they're probably just trying to be polite, it's even more suprising that they'd care enough to do so for a pirate.

"Hey Dragon man." Kent said, grinning. It wasn't a happy grin. It held no love or affection, or even respect. It only held a cool, calm hatred that seethed from Kent. Of all the Unnamed Pirates, Kent had hated Tatsu the most. "Long time now see."

"Who're you again?" though he knew of Kent, he cared so little that he might as well not have. Just another one of the Government's dogs, the only thing interesting about this one is he rides around on a turtle, "Oh yea, my old punching bag...Nice to see you again," he muses.

He also eyes one of his crew members getting a little out of control, but he cares about her even less, "Look, I'll stop attacking your W.G. ships when you stop funding slavery and acting like the bitches of the Nobles who buy these men, woman, and various other creatures. You'll cut off all ties with the Knights of Tensei, hell you will assist in bringing them down, and any other organization remotely involved with slavery. In layman's terms: You'll DO YOUR JOB!" he says, growling the last few words, the atmosphere heavying. 

*Alex vs Maverick*


As Alex flies forward his fist connects with the air bourne pirate, however right after they connect he activates the dial in his hand and spins himself around. He then delivers a kick to his side.

He starts flying backwards but uses his wings to stop himself. He tries to swipe at him with his porcupine glove but misses, "Tounge Lash!" he fires his belt's tounge and it cracks like a whip as it misses Alex's opponent by inches.

It soon wrapped around Maverick's stomach however. He tried to pull him in but after he activated his jet boots he flied upwards, forcing Alex with him, "Man is he annoying..." he says to himself as he flies through the air. He deactivates his eagle jacket and released the tounge from Maverick.

He braced himself as he slammed through a building. He got back up and looked up at Maverick, "You know what, I'm gona' bring out my biggest weapon," he rolled up his right sleeve and revealed a small, tight, piece of armor that covered his entire arm, "Tiger Arm!" he shouted. 

Maverick simply watched, hovering there, "Impressive..." he says in a dull tone as nothing happens, "Dammit Tiger! GET YOUR ASS OUT HERE!" but nothing happened still, "Fine! Who needs you!" 

He activates his eagle jacket once again and shoots into the air, "Porcupine Punch!" he thrusts his spiked glove forward but Maverick easily avoids the obvious strike.

As Alex continues to fly forward he can't help but grin, "Snake Wrist Band," Maverick's eyes shoot open as he notices that there is a massive python wrapped around his leg. Before he can shake it off it climbs up and gets around his chest, "Constrict," the snake tightens it's grip.

"Ghah!" Maverick struggles, "Give it up," Alex says hovering in front of him, "It's over," he says holding up his fist, it then gets covered in porcupine spikes.

The remaining townspeople watch as they see Maverick recieve a bloody beating, each punch sending him crashing into a building. He wraps the tounge around Maverick's waste and pulls him in. He then punches him forward, "Death's Yo-Yo!" he says as he continues to punch him forward, pull him back, punch him forward, pull him back in a yo-yo like fashion.

Finally he has his frog tounge as well as his python's deadly grip and return had it return to it's wrist band form, but he delivers one final blow that sends him crashing into several buildings.

He returns to the ground, deactivating all of his weapons, "Well it's finally done, that wasn't too hard,"  he picks up Maverick's unconscious body and drags it towards his ship, "Now to bring this sucker in-" but he stops as he sees a small army of marines blocking the docks, "Who did this!" one of the marines asks.

"Well, actually-" but before he can finish the towns people all arrived and pointed at him, *"He did!" * Alex's eyes shoot open, "WHAT!"

"Take aim men!" one of the marines directs, "You ingrateful little-!" BANG! BANG! BANG!

*With Derrick...*

He holds his hands up to the rest of his crew, "I'll check things out, but stay ready," he leaped off of the boat and adjusts his sun glasses.

"Alright, what the hell do you want that you needed a fuckin' army for?" he asks, arms crossed.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 13, 2009)

He also eyes one of his crew members getting a little out of control, but he cares about her even less, "Look, I'll stop attacking your W.G. ships when you stop funding slavery and acting like the bitches of the Nobles who buy these men, woman, and various other creatures. You'll cut off all ties with the Knights of Tensei, hell you will assist in bringing them down, and any other organization remotely involved with slavery. In layman's terms: You'll DO YOUR JOB!" he says, growling the last few words, the atmosphere heavying. 


"We are doing our job, Yonkou Tatsu." The agent replied, not afraid at all of the man who could kill him with no effort. "Slavery is outlawed in all W.G. territories, and the nobles have restrictions on how many 'servants' they have." 

"However just because the government outlaws something doesn't mean people will still not do it. Slavery is still a lucrative trade outside the territories of the new government. And while we stop slavery at every occasion we can, we don't resort to razing entire towns just because we suspect we think some slaves were sold off there." The agent referred to one of Tatsu's latest attacks against the government. While the town he destroyed was proven to house a slaving ring, by the time the marines arrived there was barely a trace of the perpetrators to be sure. The collateral damage to the town was caused by Tatsu when it was learned that many of the town's citizens turned a blind eye towards the issue.

"The New Government also does not care if other countries outside its rule promote slavery. It is not our business, and frankly it is not yours, traitor Shichibukai."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 13, 2009)

*Somewhere, could be anywhere...*
_The Freeloader_, Tengu and Betty's modest two cabin schooner arrives at their destination. 

"We're here!" Betty calls out to Tengu. 

Tengu nods and grabs straps his man sized, chipped and cracked, crimson steel Buster Sword to his back. 

"Alright let's show them why I'm the Strongest Swordsman in the world!" Tengu exclaims in a loud voice, full of power and killing intent. He leaps ontop of the railing and draws his blade, raising it at Tatsu's crew. 

"Hello Tatsu long time no see!" he hollers, "Where is your strongest swordsman!! *SHOW HIM TO ME SO THAT I MAY STRIKE HIM DOWN!!!!*"  His voice echoes all across the island. 

Tengu waits for Tatsu to reply, a second goes by, then five seconds, thirty seconds, then a minute. Tengu sweatdrops slightly and looks over at Betty. "I think I overdid it. Did I scare them that much?" he asks her in a whisper.

Betty however doesn't answer him either and she begins bashing her forehead into the wall of the wheelhouse. "What is it?" Tengu asks her. 

"We took a wrong turn!" she screams, as she looks out on avast island of nothingness...

Tsukuyomi

Tengu's shoulders slump in disappointment and he flosp down onto the deck cross legged. He sighs audibly, "Don't worry it's not your fault,"  he tells Betty. 

"How are we going to get there now?" she asks him. 

Suddenly it occurs to Tengu that they can easily get there. He stands up and looks over at Betty, "You have a log pose that points to the island don't you?" he asks her.  

Betty nods and looks at the Log Pose on her right wrist, "Yeah..." she mutters.

"Could you point be me in the direction please?" Tengu asks Betty.  

Betty walks behind Tengu and using the log pose she orients Tengu in the rough direction of Ohimai Island, the meeting place with Tatsu. 

"Okay," she alerts him. 

"Alright now I want you to do two things..." Tengu tells her, "Spin me in the opposite direction..."

Betty turns him around so his back faces where they want to go. "And then?" Betty asks him. 

"Strap yourself in tight!" he exclaims as he draws his cracked buster sword. 

Betty's eyes widen and she suddenly realizes what Tengu plans to do. She runs towards the main mast and wraps her arms tightly around it, digging her nails into the wood, just as Tengu raises his sword vertically over his head. 

From an overhead view we see _The Freeloader_ docked right front of the barren island. A glint of metal under the sunshine appears from the deck of the ship. 

*BABOOOOOOM! *

Suddenly a giant wave of concussive force the size of a Hurricane flies outwards from the ship and hits the island. _The Freeloader_ lifts off the water like a rocket and it flies upwards into the air. 

Betty screams like a loon as they disappear over the horizon. As we turn back towards the island we see a giant slash in the earth that runs inwards for almost a mile.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 13, 2009)

_*The New World...*_
Annie walks past the prissy stuck up Government Agent and shoulders him out the way, and heads straight towards Tatsu, smilimg at him. 

"Long time no see fella!" she says and hugs him tightly, as if this is just a social call and not an important negotiation that could potentially turn into something far more serious. 

"Jessie says hello by the way," she adds before retracting from him. Seeing Tatsu again brings back fond memories for the gunslinger and the sudden unbidden memory of meeting him for the first time floods into her memory. 

*Spoiler*: __ 





StrawHat4Life said:


> *"Now...for the main event!"* announces the Ringmaster and a cage is carted out into the middle of the ring. Annie sees a young man about her age sitting with a depressed look on his face, he clearly doesn't want to be there at all. The guy seems reticent to do whatever it is the Ringmaster wants him to do and he starts hipping the caged boy. Annie frowns and feels sorry for him, "Poor guy..."
> 
> Suddenly the ringmaster places a necklace around the boys neck and he transforms into a monstrous fire breathing reptilian creature...
> 
> ...





_How long was that?_ she wonders inwardly. _Too long I guess_ she thinks.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 13, 2009)

_Cliffy City_

The marines did a quick job in evacuating everyone in a 5-block radius. This made sure no citizens were hurt. But with the way things were going they might have to evacuate half the city.   

"WOO!" Bruno yelled as he charged through a wall and stomped on one of the marines. The rest of the marine's squad was dispatched effortlessly by Bruno, reducing them all into shavings of flesh and bone on the ground. 

Linerauf arrived at a chokepoint the marines have built around one of the main boulevards. It was noon now, and the town was at its hottest.

"Herr marine, I understand the pirates are nearby?" Linerauf asked, her cheerful disposition not going away at all despite the smoldering noontime heat and the pirates attacking.

"Well, there's one of them doc." One of the marines said, pointing to a large man about 12 feet tall. He wore suspenders that had a pair of large drums attached to them, which the pirate beated at a steady pace.

"Oooh!" Linerauf's smile widened. "A fine specimen! Would you please provide me with cover fire?"

The marines complied, though they didn't really care about providing Linerauf cover fire. They were just doing their job. 

A stream of bullets blasted towards the pirate, who began to beat his drums at a louder pace. None of the bullets hit him, even if it seemed like he was just standing in one position.

"Damn it, fire again!" The marines reloaded and fired, but the result was the same. 

"He doesn't seem to be moving. I shall go begin livisseciton!" Dr. Linerauf ran towards him, a pair of scalpels in hand. The pirate beated his drums again, this time with a different tune. 

"Huk-baka-huk-baka-huk-baka-huk!" The pirate pounded his drums at the same time, sending a shockwave towards Linerauf that threw her back a few meters. 

"It would seem I need to use my tumors!" Linerauf dashes behind the pirate, who ws still releasing shockwaves from his drums. One of them hit Linerauf again, but not before she hit the pirate first.

"This is my shuyou shuyou no mi, the power to create tumors!" She proclaims. a lump began to grow around the spot she hit the pirate, and Linerauf could tell that in a few more moments the tumor would grow large enough to disable the pirate.

Undeterred by the strange attack used against him the pirate beated his drums once again, blasting Linerauf to a building's wall.. Before the doctor could get up another blast sends the building she was inside crashing down on her.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 13, 2009)

-With the Conquistadors-
We have a few things working for us, Attila said to his crew, First, we have Sum. Second, we have a marine ship. Third we have no bounties. Fourth, they will have no idea what we're planning,
How does any of this amount to anything? Randy asked Attila. He was a pessimist as always.
It's simple. Sum comes sailing in in our marine ship saying that he caught us. They'll let us in without a care in the world. We wait until we come across a high profile marine and strike. We'll then each fight out way to a marine ship, steal it and get out,
What if one of us loses or doesn't make it on time,
Then you're worthless and deserve to be captured by the marines,
There was worry painted all over Randy's face. Sum's was blank as usual and Mufaa was ROFLing. They were seriously about to go on this insane mission for no reason other then having nothing better to do.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 13, 2009)

*With Helen...*
Helen walks up the winding road that spirals up a hill towards her old father's dojo. The place is erriely silent as she reaches the front gateway to the compound, two ornate bronze pillars. The bronze pillars have become rusted and coated with perhaps what looks like over a decade of dirt and grime. Helen runs her left index finger across one of the pillars and frowns at the black smear of dirt that coats her finger. 

It looks like no one has cleaned this place in a while, she thinks to herself. 

Helen walks on into the compound, expecting to see someone, perhaps a group of students but all she hears is the fluttering wind and the chirp of crickets. Debris, and pieces of old wooden Bokken lay strewn about the grounds, making her feel uneasy. As she reaches the main dojo she stops short suddenly and feels her breath jet out of her lungs. The dojo lays in charred ruins, nothing but a black shell. 

Helen drops to her knees, feeling very weak suddenly. How could this have happened? she thinks. She remembers how the dojo had spiraled for over three floors, a magnificent looking structure in the style of a pagoda.

"Oi who are you? No trespassers!" a female voice shouts at Helen from behind.  

The voice clicks in Helen's mind, instantly recognizing it. She turns around and sees her younger sister standing before her, except she doesn't look as young as Helen remembered her. Her sister is a tall and lithe dark haired girl with deep brown eyes. Very much a polar opposite in looks from Helen. She has a katana strapped to a gray sash going across her waist.  

"Sarah?" Helen says quietly, "What happened?" 

Sarah's gasps in shock as she eyes Helen and her face goes white as if she's just seen a ghost, "Helen?!" she exclaims and runs towards her. She grabs Helen by the shoulders and peers at her face closely, as if what she's seeing is an illusion. "It's you!" Sarah exclaims, "It's really you! How...?" 

Helen shakes her head and rises to her feet, "It's a long story, where's mom?" Helen asks. 

Sarah frowns in response as she looks at Helen. 

_A half an hour later..._
Helen stands with a downcast gaze before two marble headstones, just outside the grounds of her family's home. One is of her father and the other of her mother. The death date on her mother's gravestone shows she died only a year ago. 

"I'm sorry Helen," Sarah says as she stands behind Helen.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 13, 2009)

Tatsu glares at the agents, these snakes were really trying to get off by saying that they were innocent, not only that, the Yonkou himself was more to blame than anyone. Before he could act on his feelings he spotted a familiar face rushing towards him. 

As the Gunslinger hugged him tightly he couldn't help but feel the warmness that he once had felt so long ago. Though he enjoyed the company of his new crew, they could never fill the massive hole left after the Unnamed Crew disbanded, "I can't tell you how great it is to see you again," he says quietly with a sigh, "Ashame your not joined by better company," he says in his louder, firmer tone that he uses now so everyone can hear him. 

"Jessie says hello by the way,"  Tatsu's eyes widen slightly at the mention of her name. He had heard she had been doing quite well over the years, her business extremely successful. He had wanted to visit her, as well as the rest of the crew, however not only was he too busy with being one of the World's Strongest Pirates and his fight on slavery, he didn't think his appearance would help her business out too much anyway, and he wasn't too sure she would want to see him...

It was impossible for him to reconnect with any of his former crew members, and not just because of his job title. Two being Marine Admirals, one of which hardly on friendly terms, Ray had retired long ago and lived at peace with his wife, getting to the Moon was a bit out of his reach, he had no idea where Shin had vanished too and assumed that if he wanted to talk he would have found him himself. Annie was the only former crew member he ever got to see, and even that was a rare occasion.

"What I would give to see her again," he says with another sigh, this one of remorse, "I'm guessing you haven't seen anyone else as well? Well, atleast anyone worth seeing," he said, referring to their old friendly Android, "Any word from Shin?" he asked quietly.

Tatsu's crew watched from a few feet behind, "I-I've never seen the Captain this happy before?" the swordsmen commented, "Hell, I've never seen him show this much emotion, well besides the occasional burst of rage," she muses. Though he was hardly on the verge of tears, it was still a bit of a shock to see him even the slightestly unguarded, _"Mr. Toughguys gota' keep up the front in front of the crew. All the time unfortunately,"_ Roy thinks to himself.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 13, 2009)

*Ohimai Island...*

Sam couldn't get into one of the WG delegates faces any faster. It was the one who wasn't giving the official address to Tatsu. 

"Whose idea was it to have a meeting on this sucky rock? It was our idea wasn't it wasn't it?!?!"

"Well, sir, I.." 

"Yeah that's what I thought our guys never have any consideration if it was Tatsu's choice we probably would be having the meeting in a fair maiden's castle get it its because he's a Dragon! I'm surprised I can even joke in a place like this you're just lucky I found my little friend here because he kept me from going over the deep end, see em' I named him Warts."

Sam raised the horned lizard "Warts" to the delegate. The delegate and Warts stared at each other with the same level of confusion. 

"Anyway I forgot my official marine coat I wanna wear it over my shoulders like the admirals of old since this is such a big meeting but I gotta hurry the meeting is underway is there an extra coat on the ship I need it ASAP!"

The delegate pointed to the _Scarlet Lightning _and Sam quickly rushed in with Warts still in his grasp. He comes back out with a huge marine coat draped over his shoulders.

"How do I look? Snazzy?" Sam questioned the same poor delegate. 

The delegate began to spea- 

"WHOA WHOA WHOA is it really okay for that Shicibukai to be all mushy and buddy buddy with the Yonkou?!?"

He was referring to Annie embracing the Dragon Emporer.

"I mean I know they have history and all some pirate crew he used to belong to whose name escapes me right now but seriously this is a meeting of great importance know what I mean? You would expect a bit of professionalism but I guess that's too much to ask from pirates..."

Sam then proceeded to stand at attention, thumbing Warts head every few seconds or so while calling him his 'little savior'. The delegates sweat dropped at the hypocrisy.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 13, 2009)

"What I would give to see her again," he says with another sigh, this one of remorse, "I'm guessing you haven't seen anyone else as well? Well, at least anyone worth seeing," he said, referring to their old friendly Android, "Any word from Shin?" he asked quietly.

Annie sighs inwardly at the mention of Shin, and furrows her brow slightly. She hasn't seen that dumb as rocks swordsman in a long time, so long in fact that she figures she might not recognize him anymore if she saw him again. Annie realizes that she probably could find him if she really wanted to do but is more afraid to find what he's become. 

"No I haven't seen Shin since...well you know," she tells Tatsu, shaking her head slowly from side to side. In her mind she prefers to remember Shin as he was, the knuckle headed swordsman he used to be, and not whatever kind of hermit it is he's turned into.  

She casts a glance towards the world government delegation and then leans into his ear, "But I heard he's come out of hiding, for some kind of revenge," she tells him in a low voice, "Just look at the local bounty posters of the new rookies and you'll see an interesting name pop up." 

"WHOA WHOA WHOA is it really okay for that Shicibukai to be all mushy and buddy buddy with the Yonkou?!?" Sam suddenly exclaims. 

"I mean I know they have history and all some pirate crew he used to belong to whose name escapes me right now but seriously this is a meeting of great importance know what I mean? You would expect a bit of professionalism but I guess that's too much to ask from pirates..."

Annie turns towards the Admiral and narrows her eyes at him. She quickly remembers as she looks at the idiot what they are really here for. Happy reunions can come later she thinks. Annie pats Tatsu on the shoulders and then takes a step backwards from him. She clears her throat and looks at him seriously.  

"I'm not on the side of these idiots over here, but these government yahoo's are just concerned that you're doing more then freeing slaves. You're also causing a lot of destruction to the innocent folks that get caught in the middle. We both know things ain't perfect but they're a lot better then they used to be. Just think about the greater good for a second. There's no reason why we all can't work together," she tells Tatsu. 

Annie can't help but laugh at herself inwardly, at the irony of how much she sounds like the people she used to very much hate...like her father. However she really just wants to avoid a conflict here more then anything.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 13, 2009)

*With Derrick...*

He holds his hands up to the rest of his crew, "I'll check things out, but stay ready," he leaped off of the boat and adjusts his sun glasses."Alright, what the hell do you want that you needed a fuckin' army for?" he asks, arms crossed. "It's quite simple, you're crew has three devils fruits users. We know this from tracking your actions. We are from an organization called Ikijigoku. What we want is you and the other two devils fruit users in your crew, we intend to preform experiments on your bodies, painful experiments. Come peacefully and we will allow you pain killers and rest between experiments. You wouldn't want to endure them without the pain killers. Trust me."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 13, 2009)

She casts a glance towards the world government delegation and then leans into his ear, "But I heard he's come out of hiding, for some kind of revenge," she tells him in a low voice, "Just look at the local bounty posters of the new rookies and you'll see an interesting name pop up." 

He simply nods, "I'll be sure to look into that after this nonsense is over..."

"I'm not on the side of these idiots over here, but these government yahoo's are just concerned that you're doing more then freeing slaves. You're also causing a lot of destruction to the innocent folks that get caught in the middle. We both know things ain't perfect but they're a lot better then they used to be. Just think about the greater good for a second. There's no reason why we all can't work together," she tells Tatsu. 

Tatsu regains his compsure, realizing that this reunion is sadly over and is about to take a turn for the worse, "I wonder why things are better than they once were, I'm sure it has nothing to do with the countless slaves that my allies and I have rescued."

He is tempted to say something along the lines of "to make an omlette you need to break a few eggs," but he can just feel those words coming straight out of his father's corrupt mouth, "Our intentions are not to hurt innocent people but to give others the opertunity to become innocent citizens instead of foot stools for nobles."

"I've tried working together with the World Government...as I'm sure you recall it hardly worked out..." he says referring to his previous position as a Shichibukai. 

"You can all try to tell me over and over again that what I'm doing is wrong...But I know that I am doing the right thing. We all do!" he says waving his arm towards his crew members behind him, "And there is absolutely nothing that you can say or do that will stop us..."

"I'm sorry Annie, but I know you wouldn't let anyone get in the way of your goals, and I'll stop anyone who tries to get in my way...Even if it's you," he says sternly. A crack of thunder fills the air as he finishes his sentence.

*With Derrick...*

"It's quite simple, you're crew has three devils fruits users. We know this from tracking your actions. We are from an organization called Ikijigoku. What we want is you and the other two devils fruit users in your crew, we intend to preform experiments on your bodies, painful experiments. Come peacefully and we will allow you pain killers and rest between experiments. You wouldn't want to endure them without the pain killers. Trust me."

He removes his sunglasses, his face remaining emotionless. He then clips them onto his shirt. He takes a step forward and slowly walks forwards. He stops as he gets closer to the man. He considers the odds of fighting, five pirates against a townful of opponents. He then pulls his head back and slams his forehead into his face, sending him to the ground.

"You hear that crew! We give up now and we get some advil to go along with our painful disections!" he starts releasing lava from his fists and the bottoms of his feet, the lava burning through the area around him.

He holds one hand out, palm open, and places his other open palm hand behind it. As it begins to glow he watches the townful of opponents prepare for battle, "Maybe next time I'll try to think before I get us into a fight with an army, but for now..." his hand glows at it's brightest, "Lava Cannon!" he then fires a massive blast of lava from his palm that takes out a large chunk of the opponents, "Crimson Fist Pirates! Lets take em' down!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2009)

"Our intentions are not to hurt innocent people but to give others the opertunity to become innocent citizens instead of foot stools for nobles."

"Bastard..." Ilyana growls. "I'll tear him limb from limb..." Her hand strays to the short katana across her back, but her wrist is caught by Jamila.

"Mr. Kent said not to fight until he told us to." She said in a hushed whisper, so low nobody but the NBS could hear. "He said you shouldn't attack without his permission."

"The shrimp's right." Johnny said, in an equally low tone. "Tatsu would kill you without a second though Ilyana. Especially if he knew who your parents were."

*With Jace...*

Jace stood in the morning sun, still woozy from the drugs last night. "Screw you!" He shouted to the assembled town, raising his fist. "If you so much as fucking _touch_ Derrick or Jamie or Alphonse, I swear to Oda I'll kill you all!" He lunged forward, grabbing one man by the wrist and hurling him at another. "Judo of the rising wind and Southern Storm Strike combination...Tornado toss!" He grabbed another man's leg in mid kick and began spinning him violently, knocking back waves of attackers. "Head of lightning!" He threw the man into the air and dashed forward. "White winds!" His kick threw several more attackers back, but more swarmed on him. He simply didn't have the kind of destructive power to take out the endless waves of enemies.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 13, 2009)

"I'm sorry Annie, but I know you wouldn't let anyone get in the way of your goals, and I'll stop anyone who tries to get in my way...Even if it's you," he says sternly. A crack of thunder fills the air as he finishes his sentence.

Annie frowns at the tone in Tatsu's words. How did it get to this, she wonders. He should just trust me like I would trust him! No matter what happens though there has to be a way to hash this out without violence. I'll put my life on the line for it if I have to. 

"Tell me then what do you want fella?" Annie asks Tatsu, "What can we do to make you happy?" she asks him. 

"Just give the New Government some more time. Things are changing. I'll make sure things change!" she promises him. She's not even sure if she can accomplish this but she sure as well try. I'll shoot Oressa if I have to she thinks to herself. 

Annie places her right hand on Tatsu's right shoulder, "Please dont tell me my word doesn't anything to you anymore?" she asks him in a hurt voice. 

Annie suddenly senses Kent's subordinates starting to get restless. 

"Hey keep your grunts in line. For their sake and ours!" she tells Kent.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 13, 2009)

"Just give the New Government some more time. Things are changing. I'll make sure things change!" she promises him. She's not even sure if she can accomplish this but she sure as well try. I'll shoot Oressa if I have to she thinks to herself. 

Annie places her right hand on Tatsu's right shoulder, "Please dont tell me my word doesn't anything to you anymore?" she asks him in a hurt voice. 

"Your word does, but you and I know you won't be able to back it up this time," he eyes the men behind her, "Your not incontrol of the entire World Government, I wish you were but your not," he stops himself from bringing up her position as a World Government dog, having too much respect for the woman to bring that little fact up.

"Every second I give the New World Government to change is another second that countless people are being tortured, forced to live lives that they don't want anymore." he grits his fist in frustration, he stops for a split second to think that this fight is pointless but he shakes it off quickly, he can't think that, if he gives up hope then nothing will change.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 14, 2009)

"Every second I give the New World Government to change is another second that countless people are being tortured, forced to live lives that they don't want anymore," he grits his fist in frustration, he stops for a split second to think that this fight is pointless but he shakes it off quickly, he can't think that, if he gives up hope then nothing will change.

Annie's shoulders slump in disappointment at Tatsu's unswerving dedication to his cause. It's a noble cause to be true to want to free the slaves of the world, but Tatsu is also being naive and idealistic she thinks. Burning down individual slave bases one at a time won't solve anything in the grand scheme of things, because ultimately for every slave ring Tatsu busts, two more will just pop right up. She should know afterall since she occasionally hunts for notorious slavers herself.  Every time she killed a boss, one of their subordinates would just take their place and they'd start the whole dance all over again. 

The fact is that the only way they'll really substantively change things is by using the mass resources of the World Government to clamp down on the slave rings in all the Blues, and the Grand Line. Annie figures that Tatsu realizes this, but she also knows that he has a special cause in his heart for those who are enslaved and treated like property. She remembers vividly how he was chained up and whipped like a wild dog when she first encountered him in the Flying Circus all those years ago. 

He can't help it and I don't blame him Annie thinks. She glares over at the Marines and realizes that they'll have to budge if this negotiation is to reach some sort of non violent conclusion. 

Annie walks towards the World Government Agent and glares at him, "Listen fella you know as well as I that that you folks can be doing a lot more, way more. So why don't you get that bitch Oressa or the old man..." the old man of course being Meiji, "...on the phone and ask them to assure Tatsu that they'll do everything they can to step up their efforts to stop the slavers!"  

This is crazy! Annie thinks, when did I turn into the most level headed one here?!


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 14, 2009)

_Tatsu's meeting _

"I suppose the government has not done enough." The agent conceded. "Rest assured the high command will hear your greavings, Yonkou Tatsu. Though our government is burdened with many issues I assure you that our resourceful leaders will think of a way to put a stop to slavery once and for all." 

_Government Palace, Oressa's office_ 

The office wherein Oressa Du Mortis runs the business of ruling the world was actually quite austere in comparison to the sheer opulence of the rest of the building. The walls were plain stone, with maps and notices stamped on billboards. There were 4 bookcases, all of them containing ledgers and reports concerning information on activities all over the world. Curiously over half the reports from the marines came from Vice-Admiral Clemens' desk. Aside from a purple carpet given to her by a delegate from Alabasta there were no other decorations to be found. 

She sat behind her desk, reading a manuscript given to her yesterday. It detailed the latest happenings in the New World.

"I believe it is time." From one of her desk cabinets she took out a dendenmushi. 

"Shave the lizard's scales." She ordered.

On the island, the portly government agent was about to offer his hand to Tatsu when a bullet struck him in the back. 

The agent tried to look behind him, but felt a boot step on his head. 

It was the taller agent. He was holding a pistol in hand, aimed at Tatsu 

"Ga-garcia..." The agent muttered. 

"Fuck negotiations!" The agent named Garcia said. " This monster killed my brother just because the ship he worked on housed slaves! This bastard just uses slavery as an excuse to kill people!" Garcia was about to fire when a cannon shot hit the _Scarlet Lightning_. He still fired the shot, but it bounced off harmlessly on Tatsu's zoan form.

The cannon shot hit the worse possible place in the ship, at the ammunitions dump. The ship was now crippled, with at least half its crew dead. 

Another ship sailed towards the island, bearing the flag of a pirate crew.

"Die, you bastards!" One of the pirate ship's crewmen yelled. "We're here to help you off the government scum, Tatsu!" 

Garcia fired shot after shot, but they did nothing to hurt Tatsu. "Die you murderer, die!" He yelled after each shot. 

The portly agent struggled to stand up. "You... invited you to meet with us peacefully, and this is what you do?" He spat blood, falling to his knees. "Underneath all the talk about freedom you're just a savage beast."


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 14, 2009)

-With the Conquistadors at Triage Marine base-
Attila, Mufasa, and Randy sat on the deck with their hands tied by the most fragile metal they had available to them on the ship. All three could easily break out of them when they needed to. Sum was on the helm in his old marine uniform, pretending to be one of them.
Marine! The 3rd in command, Larry Hickman shouted when he saw Sum, How dare you show your face here you turncoat asshole!
I was given a special mission by your boss. I was to join the man who escaped from prison, Sum pointed at Attila, And get him here, Sum explained, The task was more difficult then this marine (I) had thought it would be. This marine ended up being with him awhile before I could trick him and get him ready to bring here. The other two joined up later,
I have no reason to doubt you loyal marine, head on in and come with me. One of my subordinates will take care of that trash,
Sum went with Larry, Attila, Mufasa, and Randy were going along with standard captured procedure.

Sum and Larry walked down a long corridor. Sum recognized it and had an idea where they were going. The head of the base which would be bad news. Sum spoke to confirm where they were going.
Where are we going Larry?
To the head's office of course. You did a job well done. I want to arrange congratulations for you, Larry said to Sum,
This marine has a lot of paperwork to do, Sum lied, Please do not speak to the head and tell him of my arrival. I want him to see me himself,
Alright. Dedicated as always, marine. Keep it up, Larry complimented. He winked at Sum then left. Sum went into a different room to plan what he was going to do. If the head saw him he'd be dead. That was for sure.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2009)

*SWEAT HOSE!*

A stream of concentrated sweat shot from the pores of his finger with all the integrity of a water hose. The smelly and slippery stream was headed straight for Madoka's face.

The attack slammed into Madoka, the sweat knocking her back. She gasped and sputtered, struggling to her feet, and looked herself over. 

"That..." She growled, no dripping with sweat. "Is...DISGUSTING!" Her hand shot forward, gripped in a tight claw, and the debris of dirt and rock she had sprinkled around her shot forward as fast as any bullet. Amerigo and William managed to dodge the first blast, but it slammed into the fodder behind them, knocking him back and splattering blood everywhere. "After this ship is mine..." Madoka snarled, ripping off the lower portion of her shirt to use as a towel, "I will tear you...limb..from limb."

*Lal*

As soon as she was on the ship, Lal scampered to the crow's nest. When her dad had been aboard _The Pirate's Dream_, he had always slept in the crow's nest as well. She pulled a large waterproof blanket out of her pack and began fashioning a makeshift roof, staring up into the sky. The stars would be out tonight...

*-Flashback; Newbeat island, 8 years ago-*

A six year old Lal lays on a grassy hill, curled contently in Jorma's arms. "What's that one?"

"That's Gemini, the twins. And over there...if you look to the left of Gemini, you can still see "'The Scar'"

Lal looked up. Indeed, it looked like a long cut across the sky that had not been filled. The dark of the night was piled up around it, and she decided that "The Scar" was aptly named. "How'd that one get there?"

Jorma smiled. "Do you remember when Mommy told you about The old pirates?"

"Like Mihawk? Or Nami? Or Luffy and Zoro?"

"Nope. A little further back Lal."

Lal's brow furrows in concentration. "So...Shanks? And Mihawk? And Crocodile?"

Jorma grins. "There we go. See, back when I was a pirate, The two younkou, Whitebeard and Shanks, crossed blades. They were so powerful, it split the sky."

"Yeah right!"

"True story Lal. And even now, the sky still hasn't healed. And guess what else Lal? I saw it happen."

Lal looked up at the sky. "Someday daddy...I'm gonna split the sky too."

Jorma nodded absently. "I don't doubt it..."

*With The NBS, present Day*

"Has the party started?" Kent asked, cracking his knuckles and grinning. "Blade Pirates...SCATTER!"

Immediately all the Blade Pirates leaped off in different directions, though Ilyana was thew only one who jumped towards the action. She sped towards Tatsu, her two blades finally out, a wild light in her eyes...

Until Kent grabbed her by the back of her shirt and threw her over the Yonkou and his crew, using her own momentum against her. She went soaring, cursing all the way. "Soru." Kent said, and in less than a blink of the eye, he was in front of Tatsu. In a low voice, he said: "She'll be back in a minute. Rough her up a bit for me, will you? Take her down a notch." he frowned, his voice becoming threatening. "But if you hurt her...I might have to pay a visit to Water 7." And then, in another eye blink, he was gone.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 14, 2009)

*And the Battle Begins...*

Tatsu glares as Garcia continues to let off bullets one after another. As each bullet made contact with the Dragon Emperor a scale would automatically grow in that section to protect him, *"Not a suprise that they'd pull some shit like this!"* Typhon scowls. 

"She'll be back in a minute. Rough her up a bit for me, will you? Take her down a notch." he frowned, his voice becoming threatening. "But if you hurt her...I might have to pay a visit to Water 7." And then, in another eye blink, he was gone.

This was it for the short tempered Dragon, no one threatened his friends, "Dragon Claw Pirates!" he called them to attention as another bullet bounced off him, "Roy, take care of those bastard pretenders, send them a message," Roy nods and heads towards the shore near the pirate ship.

"Typhon, Kodachi, prepare yourselves for the fight of your lives, and Angela..."  he says to his gunner, "Yes Captain?" His eyes widen in rage, "Take this fucker down!" as the last word came out of mouth Garcia had several bullet holes in him and was on the floor, bleeding. The female Gunner was now fully in her armor, savor her helmet which rested under the arm that was not smoking from the previously shot bullets, "Done."

*With Roy...*

He stands at the shore of the island and then leaps into the air. As he gains distance he begins to transform, "Pheonix Spiral!" flames engulfed the man and propeled him onto the pirate ship.

"I don't know who you men are, whether you have been set up by the World Government, are working for them, or are just wanabe freedom fighters, but this isn't how we do things...If you truly wanted change you would know that," Flames began to engulf him once again, slowly, "Don't believe everything you've heard, that we rush into slave islands, destroy everything there and slaughter every man without a collar around their neck. We have our methods, I'm sure you have yours. I'm just making sure they don't get tangled up again."

"Pheonix Flash Fire!" the flames release from his body and engulf the ship in less than seconds, turning the surrounding water into steam, causing the burning ship to be sunken even quicker.

*Back on the Island...*

"No more games! These little tricks are neccessary, the world already knows that you're trash, there's no point in attempting to hide the stench!" as he finishes talking the wind picks up and blows his coat tail. 

Before he could make any action on the big dogs one of the Rokushiki Master's lackeys had already made her charge from behind. She attempted to slash her blades at his shoulders but they simply bounced off of the scales that formed there, "In case you didn't notice I have bigger issues at the moment. I don't have time for the dog of a dog's little fit."

"Though I do appreciate his thoughtfulness of providing me of a new punching bag but he'll still work just fine," he says as she continues her relentless attacking, however it is all in vain.

He finally grabs one of her arms as she goes for yet another strike. She then thrusts the other but he catches that as well, "Let me guess, I'm sure that I hurt one of your love ones somewhere along the line," he tightens his grip, "Well despite the World Government propoganda if I hurt or killed someone then chances are they deserved it. Though our methods are not always the most neat and clean cut we get the job done and avoid hurting innocence at all costs!"

He ignites the two Legendary Blaze Dials hidden in his gloves and they begin to burn Ilyana's arms, "However your fool of a captain made the mistake of threatening _my_ loved ones, so for that you'll be recieving more than the spanking that he intended for you to recieve," he says as the flame's intensity increases.

He spins around at great speeds, she feels the force of a tail hit her right in the gut however as he finishes his spin he clearly has no tail. Only one with great perception skills could have seen his speedy transformation timing. She flies through the air once again, except this time with much greater force that will provide her with a harsh crash.

He holds one hand above his head and a great ball of fire forms, he thrusts it towards the flying woman, and then another one from his alternate hand, "That'll keep her busy enough until she comes back for more..."

He turns his attention to the remaining figures that stand before him, all of high status, "Now, there is no turning back. You've dug yourself into a hole you can't get yourself out of," Typhon showed his deadly fangs, Kodachi partially unsheaths his blade, and Angela places her helmet on top of her head, tucking her hair in, "Your going down!" as he says this a massive fire ball spits out of his mouth. Large enough to engulf a small marine army.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 14, 2009)

He turns his attention to the remaining figures that stand before him, all of high status, "Now, there is no turning back. You've dug yourself into a hole you can't get yourself out of," Typhon showed his deadly fangs, Kodachi partially unsheaths his blade, and Angela places her helmet on top of her head, tucking her hair in, "Your going down!" as he says this a massive fire ball spits out of his mouth. Large enough to engulf a small marine army.
*
"FOAM ROUND!"* Anne shouts, drawing her gun so fast it looks as if she didn't draw it all. 

A small silver canister explodes between Tatsu's group and the Marines. A giant gray mass of foam appears and stops Tatsu's flames, enveloping them totally and snuffing the flames out in a mass of black smoke. The foam hardens into a giant gray wall, stretching for 500 meters and almost a hundred feet high, as hard as steel. 

"STOP IT! WE'RE BEING PLAYED GODDAMMIT!! YOU THINK WHAT JUST HAPPENED WASN'T PLANNED!"  Annie hollers loudly at both sides. She feels the situation spiraling greatly out of control and has no desire to take part in a bloodbath. 

She looks over at the Marine Admirals, "Use some common sense here! You know who's to blame!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 14, 2009)

"STOP IT! WE'RE BEING PLAYED GODDAMMIT!! YOU THINK WHAT JUST HAPPENED WASN'T PLANNED!"  Annie hollers loudly at both sides. She feels the situation spiraling greatly out of control and has no desire to take part in a bloodbath. 

She looks over at the Marine Admirals, "Use some common sense here! You know who's to blame!" 

"I know exactly what's going on! I knew all along that they never had any intentions of peace, I knew they would pull something like this! And I'm sure you suspected something like this would go down as well."

"I appreciate what your attempting to do, but your simply a pawn to them," A massive hole is melted through the giant wall and Tatsu and his followers walk through it, "You either need to pick a side or get out of the way completely because there is no way that they're going to allow this to end peacefully.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 14, 2009)

*Stormy Weather...*

He turns his attention to the remaining figures that stand before him, all of high status, "Now, there is no turning back. You've dug yourself into a hole you can't get yourself out of," Typhon showed his deadly fangs, Kodachi partially unsheaths his blade, and Angela places her helmet on top of her head, tucking her hair in, "Your going down!" as he says this a massive fire ball spits out of his mouth. Large enough to engulf a small marine army.

"WHOA, totally uncool man! We gotta civilian here!"

Sam called out and covered his buddy Warts from the mammoth fire ball. Thankfully that Annie woman completely nullified the attack with a crazy round from one of her guns. 

"STOP IT! WE'RE BEING PLAYED GODDAMMIT!! YOU THINK WHAT JUST HAPPENED WASN'T PLANNED!"  Annie hollers loudly at both sides. She feels the situation spiraling greatly out of control and has no desire to take part in a bloodbath. 

She looks over at the Marine Admirals, "Use some common sense here! You know who's to blame!" 

"Hold on there a second toots." Even if he was cradling a small lizard the sudden intent and authority the Admiral exuded couldn't be denied. 

"All the politics and the talk about the morals of slavery and what not that's not my department I do what I do and let the heavens, fate, God, Oda, whoever decide if its cool. But these guys here claim to have morals and this is something a pirate will never understand... one guy doing one thing you consider uncool doesn't give you the right to do something VERY uncool in return." 

Sam retracted a knife from his sleeve and pointed it at the female gunner from the Yonkou's Crew. As he did so a vein of lightning cracked the sky.

"THIS little animal just murdered a government official who stood no chance against them WHOA DID ANYONE SEE THAT LIGHTNING FLASH ITS LIKE A MOVIE SO AWESOME sorry about that I'm cool now... she just murdered a man who stood no chance against them right in front of me and you think that I'm gonna let that slide?!?! No dice toots and I recommend you remember where you are if you like your Warlord status you know the more I think about it the more I realize YOU WERE trying to threaten me earlier Dragon Emperor but you know what that's okay I'm a big boy I can take it you'll find that out soon enough but what chance did HE stand against you? Girly"

And then he was up in the air behind Angela. 

*"I'm talking to you here!"*

And he rained down enough 9-inch pins on her to completely cover a small ship like a steel blanket twice over.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 14, 2009)

Annie glares at Tatsu, "Don't think we all have the luxury of picking a side! You can just leave right now and leave it be, but if you want to be a stubborn idiot then fine!" 

"This is for your own good Tatsu! I'm sorry," she hollers in a sad voice. She'd rather deal with Tatsu herself and let him escape then have an Admiral fight him. An Admiral wouldn't be as merciful as she would be. 

*"Glacier Round!" * 

A tiny sky blue canister lands in front of Tatsu and explodes into thousands of glittering ice crystals. Suddenly the temperature around drops to subzero temperatures causing the ice crystals to freeze everything they touch. The ice forms into a mini glacier that totally envelops Tatsu's body. 

At the same time Annie shoots a gas canister right in the midst of the Marine causing it to explode into a super heavy smoke that expands all around them, blocking their view. 

Annie quickly moves in a blur towards Tatsu's crewmate Typhon, in a split second, "Be a good boy and get help get your Captain out of here!"  She says pointing her gold revolver at him. 

"Or the next bullet won't be nonlethal!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 14, 2009)

*"Chastity Cutter!"* a massive blast of energy easily took down the barrage of needles. Kodachi then sheathed his blade, "Even a fool such as you can see that your precious World Government heads are setting this battle up!"

"Excuse me captain..." Angela stepped forward, speaking from the speakers in her helmet. The visor opened up revealing her face, "You claim what you don't know. I haven't killed anyone," she waves her arm towards the downed man, he is heavily injured however still alive.

"Atleast not yet. You see I'm not a fan of picking on the weak, though I doubt you Marines know much about that. I only hunt big game," she says, her helmet closing once again.

Suddenly the Queen of Gunslingers fires a blast that engulfs the Dragon Emperor in ice. Annie quickly moves in a blur towards Tatsu's crewmate Typhon, in a split second, "Be a good boy and get help get your Captain out of here!" She says pointing her gold revolver at him. 

"Or the next bullet won't be nonlethal!" 

Typhon growls at Annie, *"I don't care if you used to shack it up with Captain, but I do know whose side your on...I know first hand what those World Governmnt fuckers do to slaves...and it sure ain't helpin'!"* he then regains a grin, *"And trust me...the Dragon doesn't need my help,"* on cue the ice around him begins to melt slowly, but soon ignites in a circle of fire. Tatsu walks out, unphased by the attack.

"We've made out decision Annie, and there'll be no walking away from this one," informs her, arms crossed.

Suddenly a spiralling blast sends straight for the unsuspecting Gunslinger. She flips backwards avoiding the blast but only to be met with a similar blast from below her. With an agile spin she narrowly avoids this one as well, "Bullets are my department around here girly, and I can stop using nonlethal attacks just as easily as you can..." she says turning a nob on her arm.

"I must say I've been getting a lot of comparisons to you, Miss Queen. Though I agree with my victory in the looks department, I think it's questionable who's more skilled," she raises her arm, "And there's no way I could lose to a woman who would side with scum such as them," she says referring to the others.

*"Alright, I've had enough of this crap!"* Typhon steps forward. He draws one of his razor sharp knives inbetween each of his fingers. Roy returns to the party, landing right behind Tatsu in his human form, "Shouldn't we stop him?" the first mate asks, "No, not this time..." Tatsu replies.

He chucks a handful of knives at each of his opponents. He then begins to grow black fur all over his body, his fangs growing even larger. The beastly man stands in his hybrid point, ready for battle, *"So, who's first,"* he says licking his lips.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 14, 2009)

*Chuck's Mission*

-With Chuck Osbourn a day or two before The Conquistador's ambush or Triage Marine Base in the East Blue-
CHuck got on the Den Den Mushi with his superior asking for his next assignment. He was hoping he'd get to go after Hannibal again. He was a fun and durable punching bag for him.
So, what do you have in mind for me~? He asked his supervisor.
"Chuck you may be aware of the East Blue falling apart,"
East Blue? Do they even have hammers over there to make it fall apart?
"Don't get smart with me Chuck. Your mission is to get over to the East Blue to make sure the marines have their shit together. Gol D. Roger, Monkey D. Luffy, and most of the rest of the Strawhat crew came from the East Blue stirring shit up just like what is going on right now,"
Seems like bitch work, get-
"You don't understand Chuck. You're someplace beyond lucky that you're not rotting at he bottom of Impel Down at the worst hell just like the rest of your fucking crew and your fucking wife. _You are the bitch._ Now get your ass over there.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 14, 2009)

*"Chastity Cutter!"* a massive blast of energy easily took down the barrage of needles. Kodachi then sheathed his blade.

Sam landed back on the dry ground, not too surprised by the outcome. 

 "Even a fool such as you can see that your precious World Government heads are setting this battle up!"
*

"Alright, I've had enough of this crap!"* Sam heard one of the pirates shout.

"So the big scaly pot calls the awesome kettle with the awesome lizard black if I'm the fool why"

Sam absently caught the knives that were sent flying his way between the fingers of his left hand and held on to them. He still cradled Warts in his right. 

"Why are you SO falling right into the this 'trap' you say my people set up? I already told you, man, politics ain't my department and OOH OH I really gotcha now you know why I'm the not the fool and you are because you actually think your crew getting out of this scot-free. Bad move man and you, with the guns and the helmet, dead or not its probably not a good idea to shoot officials in front of admirals you know what I mean? And now yo-" 

*"So, who's first!"*

Sam rolled his eyes and pulled off his marine coat.

"You know what, bud, you're very loud and rude I think everyone here is tired of hearing you so what is it you want attention? You wanna die first?! 

Sam quickly turned to Aplh and the Shichibukai. 

"They did it to themselves take em' down no mercy hold on Warts SPEEDY JUSTICE *GO!GO!GO!* 

And in an instant Typhon's knives turned a feint green in the admiral's hand before they launched at blinding speeds. They would pierce flesh and explode on contact. Sam zipped right after the knives, ready to push an attack on the blood-thirsty Zoan.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 14, 2009)

*Sam vs Typhon...*

"You know what, bud, you're very loud and rude I think everyone here is tired of hearing you so what is it you want attention? You wanna die first?! 

*"Speaking of the pot calling the kettle black, your the insulant prick who's been up everyone's ass since we got here!"* Typhon shouts with a glare.

And in an instant Typhon's knives turned a feint green in the admiral's hand before they launched at blinding speeds. They would pierce flesh and explode on contact. Sam zipped right after the knives, ready to push an attack on the blood-thirsty Zoan.

As the knives fly towards him Typhon skillfully side steps and then pushes off the ground, leaving a crater in the floor beneath him and charges at the Admiral.

Sam speeds past Typhon, spinning the zoan around in a few circles until he plants his paws, *"Your pretty fast..."* the zoan says, *"But I think I'll manage to keep up,"* he says referring to the newly opened cut on Sam's shoulder. Nothing major, but he was just getting started.

*"You say that it's not a good idea to shoot officals in front of admirals? Well it's an even worse idea to have your men shoot a Yonkou in front of his crew!"* he says pushing off the ground and charging at his opponent once again, his deadly claws outstretched.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 14, 2009)

-With Attila, Randy, and Mufasa-
The three were escorted by fodder to the heart of the marine base, in the extremely brittle shackles Sum had put on them earlier. Attila looked around, scanning everything for shortcuts, weaknesses, strengths, and generally anything that could be used to their advantage when the time of fighting came.
Randy was silent and had a blank face. Mufasa was laughing so hard he was choking.
They were escorted up three flights of stairs, two long hallways, down a flight of stairs, and through this weird spiral room with mirrors everywhere. It was to disorient anyone trying to escape from holding cells.
They finally made it too the cell room. Four fodder guards were there with their projectiles that would cause no damage to Attila anyways. They were about to be screwed.

-With Sum-
He sat in a cleaning supply closet, thinking of the scale of the things that were about to happen. Thoughts of survival raced through his mind. Who would he fight? What if he was to fight the three strongest people there at the same time? What if he had to fight the strongest? He knew he didn't stand a chance against him.
For a few minutes he sat, thinking of what he was going to do. Then he realized something. His mentor Attila wouldn't approve. Attila would have been fighting by now. Or would he? He didn't hear any commotion.
Just as that thought crossed his mind, the alarm sounded and marines everywhere rushed to the cells.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 14, 2009)

*Sam vs. Typhon...*

Sam speeds past Typhon, spinning the zoan around in a few circles until he plants his paws, *"Your pretty fast..."* the zoan says, *"But I think I'll manage to keep up,"* he says referring to the newly opened cut on Sam's shoulder. Nothing major, but he was just getting started.

Sam skid to a stop that left a storm of dust in its wake. He looked at his shoulder and mumbled to his friend.

"Tatsu's grunt are real fierce no denying that I think I'll have to put you down little savior I'll never forget you but first I need something from you STAY!STAY!STAY!"

Warts the lizard suddenly went limp and seemed to roll its head as though it was drunk. It wasn't much locomotion juice but it would do. Sam then placed Warts down and unceremoniously kicked him away from the battlefield.

*"You say that it's not a good idea to shoot officals in front of admirals? Well it's an even worse idea to have your men shoot a Yonkou in front of his crew!"* he says pushing off the ground and charging at his opponent once again, his deadly claws outstretched. 

"Maybe my chatty habits have you confused, bud...."

Sam began to rapidly throw his pins at the charging Typhon with the GO!GO!GO! energy behind them. Each pin let off a small but very powerful explosion where it landed. Typhon managed to dodge all of them from head-on hits as explosions and mushroom clouds forming all over the island. When Typhon reached him some of the explosions clearly did their work, his clothes battered and parts of his body bruised. 

Sam did a short speed burst toward the charging Zoan and the two met, Sam's retracting knives holding up Typhon's vicious claws. It was a momentary standstill. The admiral stared into the chef's eyes. Sam's eyes were a wild yellow and vibrating with movement.

"But you're not going to win this you know that you may be able to keep up for a bit but I will take you down... So stop kidding yourself and tap into your full transformation now like RIGHT NOW!"

Sam raised his foot quickly in an attempt to end the standstill.

*Rankyaku!!*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 14, 2009)

*Sam vs Typhon...*

Typhon quickly managed to outstretch his leg and kick the Admiral's own leg away, sending the blast in another direction, *"I've got a few more games to play before I pull that one out,"* suddenly flames bursted out of his claws and down his opponent's arms. 

Sam quickly retracted his burnt arms and stepped backwards, but Typhon has already charged, slashing with his claws. Sam however manages to dodge these attacks with only getting a few scratches, mostly on his clothes.

He crosses his claws in an X like fashion but it only manages to get a minor scratch on his chest. Typhon shakes his paws, the little bit of blood on the tips flying off, *"You know what, you wanted it..."*

His eyes begin to glow, he starts to grow several times larger until he eventually reaches the size that would make a giant fearful. He lets out some drool, that creates a massive splash on the ground, *"HAPPY!!!!"* the giant beast shouts, *"SO LETS GET THE REAL SHOW STARTED!"* he says stomping, letting out a large burst of fire from his paw as he does so.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 14, 2009)

*Sam vs. Typhon...*

Sam, now far more bloodied and battered then he liked to be, watched with mouth gaping wide opened as Typhon eyes began to glow. The admiral gasped in delight as he watched his body rapidly grow, his face rapidly go black and furry, his jaws falling out big as a ship.

"AAAAWEEESSOMMMEEE!!!"

Sam was far more impressed with the movement involved in the transformation then the transformation himself. 

*"HAPPY!!!!"* the giant beast shouts.

"MORE happy then you can imagine! Forget about Warts..." A violent splash of murderous intent swept the area as dark shades appeared about Sam's eyes. "Maybe I should keep you as a pet instead! I mean, its better then living your days out in Impel Down!

* "SO LETS GET THE REAL SHOW STARTED!"*

"LETS DO EXACTLY THAT!!" Sam shouted back in elation. 

The giant beast began to put its paw down on the admiral, flames hopping everywhere. 

*"BZZZ!BZZZ!BZZZ!"*

Typhon's paw fell down hard on the admiral.. and the admiral stood there unharmed, his bottom torso phasing right through the beasts' foot. 

Sam jumped left out of the foot while he was still intangible. Going tangible again, Sam quickly laid his palm on the beasts' foot. Typhon could feel the harmful locomotion surging through his body. 

*"GO... GO... GO!"*

The Cerberus's huge leg began to twitch uncontrollably before it suddenly shot into his underbelly like a cannon in a huge explosion. The huge beast stumbled forward from the attack and struggled to stand on its wounded leg. 

"That attack can take out pirate ships so you should be flattered! *GEPPOU!*"

Sam took a few huge steps on air to reach one of the creature's heads. 

*"SHIGAN!"*

Sam digs into one of the heads' cheeks but it barely leaves a flesh wound. The head's all look at the admiral with rage. 

"Whoops. NO, LOOK! WAIT! WAI-"

In a flash of speed Typhon throws his massive claw at Sam, makes contact, and sends the admiral flying into a cliff a few yards in the distance. The impact practically destroys the canyon. After a few moments, the sky above the Cerberus is darkened from the pins that were aimed to fall all over him.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 15, 2009)

_7 years ago, Rapungigi island_

Several miles from the Sakura Kingdom was Rapungigi, also known as the island of swamps. It was an autumn island situated conveniently between several major kingdoms, meaning that log poses would often point to this island before pointing to its next destination. A marine fortress was built here, designed to fully take advantage of the swampy terrain as well as as a major stopover for ships.

Rapungigi was now under control of pirates.

The marine fortress' fall was swift and brutal. In a matter of hours a combined force of pirates and other miscreants rolled over the remnants of the marines in the fortress. The commander's skull was put on a pike on a rock in front of the harbor displayed for all to see. 

In response a fleet composed of ships from the Sakura kingdom, the kingdom of goats and those of the new government were dispatched to reclaim it. What made this fleet special was the one leading them.

"Matyr, how many pirates does this fortress house? " Oressa asked as she stood on the bow of her flagship, _The Spiral Nemesis_. It was a proud and mighty vessel, one of the most intimidating warships that sailed the grand line bar the _Thriller Bark_. 

"20 000 at least." Matyr replied, huddled in a thick coat. "We can bomb them to kingdom come with the new cannons, but the pirates will likely retreat to the swamps."

"How many 'hidden' bases did the marines constructed in the swamps themselves? Surely whoever commandered this dump had a contingency plan." 

The world noble scientist shrugged. "There could be dozens.Rapungigi's commander was said to be a very paranoid man." 

Oressa smirked. The fleet was now closing in to the fortress, and bombardment from the structure began to rain down on them. " The commander's paranoia didn't save him." She points to the rock where the commander's skull was emplaced moments before a cannon shot obliterated it.

"I have better things to do than play with pirate scum. " She commented. 

"Oh crap." Hearing this Matyr backed away from Oressa ordering several crewmen to stand between him and Oressa. 

"Choke. All of you." 

As Oressa spoke a great pressure fell on everyone on the ship and the rest of the fleet. The crewmen closest to Oressa collapsed, many of them coughing blood and twitching uncontrollably. The same actions were mimicked throughout the fleet, and the only ones who were even concious were the very best troops who joined the attack. 

The bombardment ceased, as if everyone within the castle died simultaneously. 

"Still alive?" Oressa asked as she walked up to Matyr. 

"I thought you wanted to see the new guns in action?" Matyr hollered, or at least tried to as he was trying to get up. 

"Changed my mind." She said frankly. "Now send in the Pacifista units to clean up. And try not to drool too much on my ship."

_Current Day, Cliffy City_

Nile being unfamiliar with the way the City was laid out, was lost. He was somewhere near the slums of the city judging by the large amount of ruined homes, but it could also be the leftovers of the pirates' rampage. Deciding on the latter, he followed the trail until he heard gunshots.

A man dressed in a marine's uniform fought in vain against a giant of a man in white. 

"METEORIC NOOGIE!" The giant marine pressed his massive knuckles on the marine's head, rubbing it over and over until nothing was left of his head.

"Hah! Small fry, every last one of them! WOO!" 

Nile hid himself behind a wall, still holding his artificial arms. " Fruit user? But what power?"

Nile pressed a couple of small buttons on his artificial arms, which automatically activated its weapons. He would need them to fight, even if he can't use them properly.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 15, 2009)

Kaimetsu Vs Rodam-

?Huff?Huff?Huff?? Kaimetsu slowly slides down a wall and sits on the ground below. His body is covered in blood and his sword soaked red. ?Guhh?? His arms began to shake violently; his time had been up for a while now. ?D?damn it?? He needed a way off this island; he needed to get out of there.

  Rodam too had collapsed on the opposite side of the wall. ?It?s been so long since I?ve been in a state like this.? His clothes were ripped and shredded, his body covered red. ?I need to get this bastard taken care of soon. But, I don?t have any back up and the base is too far away for me to call for help now. Just what the hell am I supposed to do about this?? He shakes his head. 

  Kaimetsu slowly pulls himself up, his arms feeling heavy and finding himself unable to move them. ?Alright, I suppose I?ll have to make a run for it. No use wasting time fighting him when I can find a ship and get out of here.? He turned his head and peeked around the corner, noting the marine?s blood pooling on the ground. ?I need to go the other way, he?s likely to see me if I go this way.? 

  He quickly rushed to the other side of the wall and made a break down the street. He hoped for getting out of there quickly and quietly, he hoped for not catching the marines attention and he hoped there was a ship open that he could take. He would need to force his arms to move for him and work harder then he?d been used to. This man was his equal and he didn?t feel like dying today.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 15, 2009)

_*The New World...*_
As we focus high in the sky we see a fast moving shape, almost like a missile flying downwards towards the intense battle raging between the Yonkou Tatsu and the Marines. What could this mysterious craft be? Is it a bird? A plane? No it's...
*
"WE'RE GONNA DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" *

Betty screams for her mortal soul like a banshee, as she grips the main mast of _The Freeloader_, hanging on for dear life. The wind and G forces pound against her face, and her long willowy blond hair flutters all about her face. The modest schooner slices through the air and slowly drops down towards the island. 

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!" 

"Relax Betty," Tengu says in a soothing voice. The blind swordsman stands calmly on the deck with his arms crossed, as if the boat is just on a day cruise. "Is the island beneath us?" he asks, once again in a calm voice. He tips his right ear to the side and can hear the sound of battle, even this high up. 
*
"OF COURSE IT IS AND WE'RE GONNA SMASH RIGHT INTO IT!!!" *

Tengu nods slowly, "Alrightie then," suddenly he runs towards Betty and grabs her by the waist, scooping her up in his arms. 

_Ten seconds later..._
*BABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!*

_The Freeloader_ slams into the ground and explodes in a mass of wooden shrapnel and debris....about a hundred meters right in front of Tatsu in fact. A second later a figure lands on the burning wreckage of _The Freeloader_. It's Tengu and he sits in a crouching position over the burnt hull with a grin on his face, and Betty still screaming under his right arm. He may be blind but he immediately looks towards Tatsu's direction and smiles. 

Betty suddenly opens her eyes and looks around with a ghostly white pale face. Tengu can both hear and feel her heart literally beating a mile a minute. "Are we dead yet?" she asks in a trembling voice. He puts Betty down and helps her to her feet, "I told you It was going to be fine," he tells her. 

Tengu casually leaps off of the ravaged hull and faces Tatsu. He can feel the vibrations in the earth, like little mini earthquakes as these titans battle around him. The smell of Annie's gunpowder, the brimstone and sulfur emanating from Tatsu, the smell of sweat, and the rapid beating of hearts, it all combines to form a picture in his minds eye.

"Tatsu it looks like you guys couldn't come to an agreement huh?" he asks the Dragon man with a sigh of disappointment. He really does like Tatsu and agrees with his goals, but rules are rules, and he made a pact which his honor cannot let him break.

"It's unfortunate really..." Tengu adds as he slowly draws the man sized crimson steel buster sword from around his back. The sword has no name, it's not rare, or special in any way, it's generic, and it's ugly as hell, dented and cracked all over. In fact Tengu found it in a dumpster behind a sword shop. None of this matters to Tengu though, because its the man who makes the sword not the other way around  

With a one handed grip, Tengu slashes vertically at Tatsu, cutting the air so hard he generates a giant slash of pure pressurized force, strong enough to cut high grade steel, and even a Pacifista's shell. The giant slash beam travels along the earth at Tatsu and if no one stops it, it may very well cleave the entire island in half. Tengu is of course holding back.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 15, 2009)

*Sam vs. Typhon...*


In a flash of speed Typhon throws his massive claw at Sam, makes contact, and sends the admiral flying into a cliff a few yards in the distance. The impact practically destroys the canyon. After a few moments, the sky above the Cerberus is darkened from the pins that were aimed to fall all over him.

Typhon glares at the needles, *"IT'LL TAKE MORE THAN YOUR LITTLE SEWING TOOLS TO STOP ME!"* his eyes open wide and he lets out a deafening howl, *"RAGING HOWL!"* he shouts, firing off a blast of sound that knocks the majority of the needles out of the sky, making them a nonthreat.

He continues his howl until the majority of the needles are gone, only a few breaking through his sound defense. He turns his attention to the direction the Admiral was flung, *"I'M SURE THAT A MARINE ADMIRAL CAN TAKE MORE THAN THAT!"* he takes one massive leap that lands him right in the Admiral's crash area. 

He lets out another, *"RAGING HOWL!"* but he avoids the attack. However Typhon spins around and oustretches his massive snake tail. The beast for a tail flings itself straight for the Admiral but with a few well placed Geppous he gets himself out of the situation, the poison from the snake's mouth leaks out as it misses it's target, burning the area.

As the Admiral lands on the ground Typhon has already slammed one of it's massive claws onto the ground, releasing a flash of fire. The fire scorches the man's feet but he manages to get back into the air with minimal damage.

*"THREE MOUTHS OF HELL!"* he outstretches his three massive head, their jaws stretched wide and ready to snap shut any second now. And by some chance that the three heads don't bite down on their target, the snake tail is waiting to pounce itself any second.

*With Tatsu...*

"Tatsu it looks like you guys couldn't come to an agreement huh?" he asks the Dragon man with a sigh of disappointment. 

"Even a blind man should have been able to see this coming," he says nodding towards the swordsmen. Out of the seven Shichibukai Tengu joined the ranks of Annie and Fluck when it came to his respect. A man he would have been happy to have by his side, but he knew there would be no persuading him to his side of Justice.

With a one handed grip, Tengu slashes vertically at Tatsu, cutting the air so hard he generates a giant slash of pure pressurized force, strong enough to cut high grade steel, and even a Pacifista's shell. The giant slash beam travels along the earth at Tatsu and if no one stops it, it may very well cleave the entire island in half. Tengu is of course holding back.

Tatsu watches as the blast comes towards him, unflinching as he knows what is coming next, *"Thrust of Faith!"* Kodachi appears in front of his Captain, and digs his sword straight into the center of the blast. He then raises his blade upwards and the attack is smoothly cut in half, the two halfs going around the three remaining Dragon Claw Pirates.

"Tengu Midomaru, the Greatest Swordsmen in the World," he bows his head towards the great man, "I am most impressive with all of your impressive feats and skills."

The Ex-Knight of Tensei then lifts his head and readies his sword, "Unfortunately I will have no choice but to clash blades with you. Though I have no intentions of taking your seat as the King of Swordsmen, if you wish to disrupt my Captain's noble cause then I will have no choice but to defeat you."

He slowly pulls back his sword and then in one lightning fast move he slashes upwards, *"Chastity Cutter!"* he fires a massive blast, a bit smaller than Tengu's previous attack, straight at his opponent.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 15, 2009)

*Sam vs. Typhon...*

Sam watched as the massive dog barked away his 9-inch pins and frowned when he called his weapons sewing tools. 

*"I'M SURE THAT A MARINE ADMIRAL CAN TAKE MORE THAN THAT!"*

"Oh boy this is really beginning to be a hassle I mean I shouldn't be surprised but this is surprising shame too wanted to save my strength for the dragon seems I gotta WHOA! 

Typhon takes one massive leap that lands him right in the Admiral's crash area.

He lets out another, *"RAGING HOWL!" *but he avoids the attack.

WHOA WHOA HOLD ON MAN! 

However Typhon spins around and oustretches his massive snake tail. The beast for a tail flings itself straight for the Admiral but with a few well placed Geppous he gets himself out of the situation, the poison from the snake's mouth leaks out as it misses it's target, burning the area.

As the Admiral lands on the ground Typhon has already slammed one of it's massive claws onto the ground, releasing a flash of fire. The fire scorches the man's feet but he manages to get back into the air with minimal damage.

Wait a sec, man I got something to say I wanted to explain to you why I was holding back you see-

*"THREE MOUTHS OF HELL!"* he outstretches his three massive head, their jaws stretched wide and ready to snap shut any second now. 

Sam, both hands bleeding profusely from their grasp around those deadly sharp teeth, grit his teeth hard as he used his entire body to pry Typhon's jaws open once more.

"RRRRGGHH....COME.... ON.... MAN!!"

Finally he succeeded and for the first time began to breathe heavy. The admiral smirked a bit. This was a big, albeit painful, opening for a gruesome attack.

Now I was GOING to compliment you on your skill and tell you that I was holding back for your captain but you just had to go and ruin that by trying to swallow me well I'll have you know that.. well, I guess I just sort of told you anyway but now my mood is completely different and this is probably getting redundant but* GO!GO!GO!*"

Sam gripped the two teeth that was practically impaling his hands, quickly channeled raw locomotion into them and they immediately shot clear from his gums and embedded themselves deep and full into the back of his throat. Typhon's mouth quickly became a sea of blood. The unholy roar that ensued sent the Admiral flying out of the mouth and into what remained of the cliff. This time Sam stayed down for a second before making his way back to his feet. Typhon immediately began swiping and shooting flames everywhere before his locomotion-charged teeth exploded in his mouth. The head spewed blood from his busted mouth before hunching over. 

Sam spit out a bit of blood of his own.

"I guess that's one down two to go, eh Fido?"

Sam jumped atop a rock inclination before Typhon destroyed it with one swipe. The Admiral shot a GO!GO!GO! boulder at the beast and even with his busted leg he was quick enough to avoid it. 

"Just how long do you think you can keep this up with that bum leg I gave you?"

The beast fired a fit of flames that began to scorch the earth with its heat. Though Sam managed to avoid it he was beginning to feel the heat. 

The admiral jumped on the head that he hit with a Shigan earlier. He held on to the fur while Typhon shook, stamped, and shouted (practically destroying the earth around him) to get him off. The admiral found the flesh wound he made and began to stab at it rapidly with his retractable knives. The wound was deep enough now. He plunged his entire hand into the bloody wound on Typhon's cheek.

*"STAY!STAY!STAY!"*

This attack should take enough locomotion from the monster's head to render it immobile... at least Sam hoped. He wanted to take this guy alive if he could.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 15, 2009)

*With Tatsu...*

He watched as his crew did battle with the legendary warriors. He was watching Typhon in particular. Though he was putting up a grand fight, he was clearly about to lose, "What is that idiot doing...Now's not the time for you freakin' games Typhon..."

*Sam vs Typhon...*

One of the beast's legs collapsed, two of his heads' necks were limp, and the third was breathing heavily, *"Heh...Heh..."* the battered monster chuckled, *"HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"* he let out a monsterous laugh that shook the island, *"YOU THINK THIS IS OVER!"*

*"Well I've got news for you...This is my favorite form...I love ripping my opponents to shreds with my massive claws. Biting massive chunks of armies with my giant jaws..."* he pauses, thinking back to the good ol' days, but ever since joining up with Tatsu things have been different. There has been plenty of fun to be had, but not quite violent enough for his tastes.

*"However...THIS IS CERTAINLY NOT MY STRONGEST FORM!"* he shouted. He then slammed his paws onto the ground, a burst of fire started running up his body. The fire soon started to shrink, smoke filling the area to replace it.

The Admiral waved the smoke away from him, trying to get a look at just what was going on, *"Don't let the smaller size ruin the intimidation factor,"* a voice says from inside the smoke, *"The highlight of following the Dragon Emperor around has to be picking this little trick up..."* the voice is getting closer.

The smoke finally clears, and reveals Typhon. His body is covered in fur, all of which is sticking out wildly. He once again his his massive fangs, but most noticably is the three cerberus heads, one replacing each hand, and one infused with his chest, *"Hell Hound Point,"* he says in a gruff voice, *"Now don't worry, I've still got the blood lust that you've grown to love,"* his eyes then grow wider, *"BUT NOW I'M STRONG ENOUGH TO PUT IT TO GOOD USE!"* he roars at the Marine.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 16, 2009)

A second before Tengu's attack is about to hit Tatsu he inclines his head down towards the ground as if sensing something. 

"Hm?" 

*"Thrust of Faith!"* Kodachi appears in front of his Captain, and digs his sword straight into the center of the blast. He then raises his blade upwards and the attack is smoothly cut in half, the two halves going around the three remaining Dragon Claw Pirates.

Tengu scratches his chin and keeps his head tilted towards the ground. "The sound your blade made just now was quite beautiful," he mutters. 

"Tengu Midomaru, the Greatest Swordsmen in the World," he bows his head towards the great man, "I am most impressive with all of your impressive feats and skills."

The Ex-Knight of Tensei then lifts his head and readies his sword, "Unfortunately I will have no choice but to clash blades with you. Though I have no intentions of taking your seat as the King of Swordsmen, if you wish to disrupt my Captain's noble cause then I will have no choice but to defeat you."

He slowly pulls back his sword and then in one lightning fast move he slashes upwards, *"Chastity Cutter!"* he fires a massive blast, a bit smaller than Tengu's previous attack, straight at his opponent. 

"Chastity Cutter? What is that some kind of contraceptive?" he wonders aloud. Tengu motions towards Betty, "Has he attacked yet?" 

"He just did!" Betty exclaims, suddenly putting her right hand on her katana.

"Ah thanks,"  he mutters, and points the tip of his buster sword at the blast wave just as it hits. The wave collides with the tip of the crimson steel buster sword and Tengu casually flicks his right wrist around rapidly, causing the slash wave to swirl around like a whirlpool in mid air. 

_*SWOOOSH!  *_

The waves explodes into thousands of harmless slivers of wind that buffet the area, and makes a sound very much like a balloon popping, except a hundred times louder. "Ouch!" Tengu mutters. He massages his right wrist and rotates it around experimentally. 

"That one made the bones in my wrist vibrate,"  Tengu looks over at Betty again, seemingly not even concerned with Kodachi. "I assume this is the guy?" he asks her. 

"Yeah!" Betty responds. She glares at Kodachi and, keeping her right hand on her sword hilt. "Let me take him down. Trash like him aren't worthy to cross swords with you!"

Tengu shrugs indifferently, "I need the exercise anyway. Could you please make me some tea instead?" 

"Our ship exploded!" she shouts back at him. 

"Oh right...sorry," he mumbles apologetically. He begins walking casually towards Kodachi. "Here," he switches his fractured buster sword to his left hand, "I'll use my weaker hand so it'll be competitive," he tells Kodachi. 

Kodachi grits his teeth in anger, "Don't mock me Tengu, and don't you dare hold back. You'll regret it!" 

"I wouldn't dream of mocking you, but if I didn't hold back then you'd be dead already, and I don't like to kill my opponents," he tells the man sincerely, and then smiles at him. Tengu has only gone all out twice in his life, one of those times was against Shin Yagami, Tatsu's former crewmate. 

"Come on over here and humor a blind man willya," he says, beckoning Kodachi on with a wave of his buster blade, then he sticks his tongue out at him. 

They both rush at each other and clash swords. As their blades clash it makes a sound like a thunderclap.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 16, 2009)

With Ginzou

The admiral had deliberately took a step back during the meeting, letting the other delegates handle the meeting. Not just because his right hand woman advised him to do this but he knew it was only a matter of time before he would get a legitimate cause to smite Tatsu.

"Smite?"Apparently he had been verbalizing his thoughts and Lt. Commander Jane asked this with a raised eyebrow.

"Yes, it means...."Ginzou was cut off by Mary who politely informed him."I know what it means sir, I just thought it was a bit too much......Or do you really intend to go Old Testament on his ass.....Uhm sir."He realized she had gotten a bit carried away in her excitement and added a unsure sir.

"Please, ladies should refrain from profanity."Alph was not much of a foul mouth, even less now at this point of his life."But now, it is time to take care of this situation."

He activated his thrusters and transported himself over to where Tatsu was. He arrived calmly and seemingly without intent to attack. The reason for this was that he was about to get petty, it wasn't enough to just kill Tatsu, no he really wanted to see Tatsu hurt.

"Dragon."He refused to address Tatsu with one of his more familiar titles."This is not what the W.G. wanted but at this point we can no longer go back."And so he came with an offer."You're hopelessly outmatched, surrender yourself and receive judgment for your crimes."He added."If you do we will spare your crewmen, if not.......Every last one of them will share your fate."

Alph knew damn well that it was pointless, but he wanted Tatsu to get the first hit in. With that it would only be reasonable he took down the Yonkou, even if it would lead to problems in the near future.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2009)

*With Kent...*

Kent grins as he watches Roy burn down the pirate ship. "Not bad..." He mutters to himself. "Soru." The ground beneath him explodes as her pushes off at insane speeds, making the trip to the ship in a single "jump." "Well, phoenix." Kent said calmly. "Looks like you're mine."

*With the NBS...*

"Ilyana-chan!" Jamila shouts, watching the girl get thrown around by Tatsu. "No!" She whipped the spear off her back and charged forward, but a man stood in her way. 

"Where are we going little girl?" He asked, grinning. Jamila shuddered. Most of his teeth were missing. _He must've escaped off the ship that Tatsu's first mate burned down!_ She thought. She continued running, and finally, "Soru!" Suddenly she was right in front of the man, the butt of her spear connecting with his chi and sending him flying upwards. She stretched her arm towards him. "Go Doku!" The snake around her neck unwound himself with lightning speed and shot towards the man. It landed on him and ripped his throat out with careless ease before returning to Jamila's neck. "Good boy!" Jamila looked up to see Ilyana thrown to the ground, and a large fireball headed her way. "Ilyana-chan!" Jamila screamed. The ex noble was unconscious, and the Yonkou's attack would surely incinerate her. "SORU! SORU! SORU!" Using three quick, consecutive jumps, Jamila managed to get herself between Ilyana and the fireball. "Amazon....SPIN!" She began to spin her spear at high velocity, blowing wind back on the fireball. It began to slow...but Jamila knew it wouldn't be enough. She just didn't have enough power. "I'm sorry...Ilyana -chan."

"Haaaaaaa!" Maria shouted, landing directly in front of the fireball. "Flame dial!" She roated her scythe so Tatsu's attack hit the flame dial located on its handle. The attach was mostly absorbed, and what little the dial wasn't able to handle was no problem for Maria. 

"Maria-chan!" Jamila shouted, pulling the older girl into a hug. 

"Ah, it was no problem sweetie." Maria said affectionally. "Now let's get Ilyana to a safe place. We've got work to do."


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 16, 2009)

_Dr. Linerauf vs. the Drummer _

"HUK-BAKA-HUK!" The pirate continued to beat his drums, sending shockwaves everywhere. The marines were falling back now, as well as calling for back-up from Hangman's Red.

Dr. Linerauf crawled out of the rubble, thankfully unnoticed by the drummer pirate as he continued his rampage. 

"Ach! I haven't faced a tough specimen since herr Ogar had his appendectomy!" 

She dropped her scalpels to the ground and took out a syringe filled with orange fluid from a case in her pocket. She injected herself with a few drops of the liquid, and was able to get back up in an instant.

"10 minutes." She said to herself.

Linerauf ran towards the drummer pirate, who was busy attacking the marines. The drummer pirate noticed her at once and sent more shockwaves, but Linerauf ignored them even as they struck her again and again.

With syringe in hand she struck from behind, injecting him with a full dose of the liquid. "An?sthesie" 

The drummer pirate's back went numb, and he fell to the ground. At the same moment a grisly growth was beating on his stomach. "And Herzwachstum."   

The marines approached Linerauf and the defeated pirate, relieved that his rampage was over.

"And just to make sure the specimen won't run away..." She slashed the growth open with a scalpel, revealing a beating heart.

"Oh dear oda!" One of the marines said, backing away in disgust. Another marine just vomitted.

"Be sure to bring him to the hospital, marines!" Linerauf lifted the pirate's foot and dragged him closer to the marines. By reflex they backed away once more, now with no vomit. "If he causes any problems just hit the heart! He'll experience the horrible pains of having a heart failure, and that'll make sure he'll keep quiet if he tries anything, okay! I'll be hunting some more subjects! " She hands the defeated pirate over to the marines and runs off to wherever the next big threat is.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 16, 2009)

~ Off Cristo ~ 

The Pirate ship slowly pulls out of port as the Dark Nation sails it’s way. The skeleton crew aboard the ship readies the ships long nines as small wakes kick up as the large vessel starts to turn it’s large mass so that it can broad side the smaller vessel as it got into firing range. Aboard the Dark Nation Victor raises his right hand, his entire paint crew jumps into motion as the sails are brought down decreasing their speed.  “We’ll allow those dogs to get into deeper waters.” Victor says as he walks toward the front of his ship.  “Shall I order all hands to battle station sir?” Jergan ask as he follows behind Victor.  Several seconds pass as Victor contemplates the question.  “No, there’ll be enough for them to kill once we dock.” Victor replies as his eyes cut to his Navigator and First Mate. Jergan bows. Then taking a step back he walks away to prep the ship for docking.  In the distance the pirate vessel sails raise as the ship begins to rock as it moves toward the Dark Nation. 

“Sir, the enemy vessel has lowered it’s sails!” a pirate holding a looking glass shouts. The acting captain walks up and takes the glass and holds it to his eye. “Good, we’ve scared them, prepare to broadside once we get into range.” the man replies as he hands the looking glass back over. “Aye sir!” the entire crew reply in unison as they make ready for a battle. Back aboard the Dark Nation a dark smile crosses Victor’s lips as he sees that the ship has made deep water. A dark energy falls over his form as he begins to walk again. Lifting his right boot higher then normal a spot of paint forms in the air as Victor pulls himself up taking another step.  As his foot levels with the other another spot of paint appears. In this fashion Victor walks out ahead of his ship as the Pirate ship pulls to a broad side.  Victor’s grin falls to a scowl as he pulls the large saber from it’s sheath. 

“Shit!! We’re in trouble, Sir!!” the pirate with the looking glass hollers. The acting captain storms back over to the man. “What is it now?” he growls.  “Look for yourself!” the pirate replies as he hands over the looking glass. Again the acting captain pulls the glass to his eye. What he sees makes him sweat, a man was walking on air toward their ship.  “What is that?” he mutters as he tries to bring the image into focus.  “I don’t know what is going on here but aim all canons and prepare to fire.!” he orders as he sees the man bring his sword over his head. The pirates scramble as the push the long nines into place. The crew then pull the canons up so that they are locked onto the man in the sky. As they lock the canons in place they throw wedges under the frame keeping them zeroed in on their target. 

Victor laughs as he pulls his sword far above his head.   “Peinto, peinto no Katta-shichiyou!” Victor barks as a dark energy forms along the length of his sword. Then pulling down with a heavy slash Victor launches his attack, as the swing levels above the pirate vessel the dark energy launches off the blade and takes the shape of a crescent as it flashes to life with multiple colors spinning end over end as canons are brought into place. Before the command to fire can be issued the pirate ship rocks as the attack hits dead center of the vessel. Wood splinters and creaks under the force of the impact. The crew scrambles as ship literally gets cleaved in twain.  The sound of splashes can be heard as the two halves quickly sink beneath the waves. A couple moments later Victor is back aboard the Dark Nation.  “Sink any trash that we pass.” Victor orders as he sheaths his sword. The crew jump into action as ghouls manned the anti-rigging  guns. Gunfire erupts from the Dark Nation as it sailed through the debris field that the sinking ship left.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 16, 2009)

*With Tatsu...*

Tatsu stared at the Silver Elephant, "Tin-Can," he called the Admiral as a response to him calling him "Dragon" previously, "Or would Soulless Robot be more respectful?"

The wind picked up, forcing his cape to sway rapidly, "I was wondering when you would show your face," he pulled off his jacket and tossed it into the wind. He then drew the _*Divine Dawn*_, both men well knowing who the former owner of the blade was.

The modified and upgraded version of the blade was even more deadlier now, "I'm sure you remember this, brings back memories," he holds it up into the air, "So many of our former happy crew together on one island, I suppose this is the closet thing we'll have to seeing our good old friend again," he said solumnly and then stabbed it into the ground, "I don't know if Shin would be able to bring himself to destroy you...But after everything you've done, I've got no problem," he says, his eyes growing wide and more dragon like.

He is well aware that the Admiral would never dare to make the first move, so he's going to enjoy his taunting while he still can without worry of his offense, though he hardly looks concerned, "I still can't believe you had no problem just abandoning us, you know your probably the reason we've all gone our seperate ways in the first place, but I'm sure nothing pleases you more than that little thought."

"Are you really happy being just another tool for the W.G.? You don't miss the old days in the least? What am I saying, your just a machine now. Hell, you always have been," he was done trying to bring back his old friend, he had been for years but part of him just couldn't help but give one last try, "So Terminator, what are you going to do? I'm sure you know that I'm not giving up anything. I have faith in my crew, and even if they are getting over their heads, after I take you apart I'll be there to help each and every one of them. You can't stop me, and you'll never be able to."

*Roy vs Kent...*

The Pheonix Man turned to face his opponent, "Ah, the turtle rider. Difficult to believe you're a Shichibukai, though I'm sure you love the fringe benefits of riding on the World Government's coat tails?" normally Roy wouldn't bother to lower himself to taunting his opponents, but he just couldn't help getting a few jabs into the Dog's of the Government.

He drew his blade and raised it towards the Rokushiki Master, "So, I'd assume you'd like to start this little dance? Go right ahead, I'm ready for you."


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2009)

"Ah, the turtle rider. Difficult to believe you're a Shichibukai, though I'm sure you love the fringe benefits of riding on the World Government's coat tails?" normally Roy wouldn't bother to lower himself to taunting his opponents, but he just couldn't help getting a few jabs into the Dog's of the Government.

Kent grinned. "Well, yeah. The benefits are nice. See, while you're pinned down in your one little portion of the New World, I can go anywhere, do anything. Kinda nice huh? Oh, and free donuts on thursdays."

Roy drew his blade and raised it towards the Rokushiki Master, "So, I'd assume you'd like to start this little dance? Go right ahead, I'm ready for you."

"After you." Kent said with a theatrical bow. 

Roy charged forward, lifting his blade, and Kent smiled slightly He wasn't a slowpoke. But then again, Kent wasn't either. His arm moved in a lightning fast blur, putting itself between his body and the blade. "Tekkai." The blade met his arm with the high, pure note of steel on steel and rebounded off. Kent held up a hand. "Come on, you're better than that. Keep it at this level and I won't even have to use my dying will." He thrust his fist forward towards Roy. "Rokugon tama!" A burst of air shot from his fist, speeding towards Roy. The swordsman deflected it, but it pushed him back a few inches. "Rokugan tama! Rokugan tama! Rokugan tama!" Kent shouted, thrusting his fists forward in turn. "Dance man, dance!"


----------



## Furious George (Dec 17, 2009)

*Aboard The Golden Future...*

"That..." She growled, no dripping with sweat. "Is...DISGUSTING!" Her hand shot forward, gripped in a tight claw, and the debris of dirt and rock she had sprinkled around her shot forward as fast as any bullet. Amerigo and William managed to dodge the first blast, but it slammed into the fodder behind them, knocking him back and splattering blood everywhere. "After this ship is mine..." Madoka snarled, ripping off the lower portion of her shirt to use as a towel, "I will tear you...limb..from limb."

"Is that so?"

Amerigo shot another quick stream of sweat from his index finger directly at Madoka's feet. The girl quickly willed her hands to raise a deck plank right into Amerigo's chin. A bit of blood spurted from his mouth as he stumbled a bit, but he was still on his feet. 

"Your ship, you say?"

But Madoka couldn't answer. The first mate was now shooting a steady and powerful sweat stream all over the intruder's writhing body as she struggled to stand. Struggled to see. Struggled to breathe.

Slowly the fodder that wasn't dead or too heavily injured came to their feet and trained their guns on the drenched woman.

"We've raised enough attention! Ship out!" 

Amerigo called out to the crew who began to pull away from Cocoa Island. Amerigo kept the hose on the girl with an uncharacteristically wild look on his face. 

Madoka was just like the others... a complete waste of a useful DF power. An ingrate. A loser, completely unworthy of life much less the favorable life that was kind enough to bring such an incredible power her way. 

As Amerigo watched Madoka squirm on the deck he has a flashback of a muscular pirate. The pirates face is busted, his eyes rolled in the back of his skull and Amerigo has his gloved hands wrapped about his throat. The pirate sputtered some random plea. "I have a kid! I surrender!"... 

Pff, too late for that. 

He stuffed the pirate's head into the tub of sweat until the bubbles stopped coming up. 

Too late for her. 

"Sir!"

From somewhere far away, some ex-marine was calling him. He came back to himself. 

"What?!?!"

"The old man won't shut up about the girl! Can we kill him already?!"

Amerigo finally closed his pores and the sweat stream receded as though someone turned the faucet off. Madoka's entire body was soaked in sweat to the point where her skin was shriveled like a raisin. She gagged in agony from the smell. 

"Aye, so you're with us again, lad?!?" 

They had gotten Biblor out of his wooden torture chamber. Dry blood caked his back and he had a silly grin on his face. They dropped him face first, chains and all, on the deck.

"Ayyyyeee... you've gotta a bit a' demon in ya too, don't ya Whaley?! HAHAHAHAHA!!!" Bilbor took a deep breath and spoke on. "Give ya fair warnin' though, lad... yer' gettin' yerself in a right mess taking out the pet over there."

Amerigo rolled his eyes before training them on this bold, if not stupid, girl. 

"If you move my men will shoot you in the hands. Shipwright, if the girl takes out the others I want you to put that arrow right between her eyes." He walked over to the chained old man. "What are you on about, Bilbor?"

"Far be it from me to tell our new captain how to run his crew, nay, let that thing be far from me... but, THIS pet..."

Bilbor raised his head to look at her. He rolled his tongue against the dirty planks of the deck. 

"Yeeesssss, that little tasty tart has a bit o' somethin' all over er' thats smacks of destiny.... YEP, definitely destiny. This is yer' ship, Whaley, but a lass like this can bring great fortune on this here ship which, if ya don't mind ma sayin', ya be needin' right about now seein' as ta how the boss is lost." 

The First Mate considered Bilbor's words one second before... 

"Sir, you can't really be taking this old clown seriously?!"

"Someone shoot this man."

"What?!?" 

*BOOOM! *

The pirate hit the floor beside Madoka. Amerigo looked at the dead man for a moment before addressing the entire crew. 

"I have no doubt in my mind that this old man who calls himself Bilbor "The Bleeder" Weisely is completely insane and determined to kill everyone on this ship and off of it. But I know what I hear in his voice right now. The last time he spoke with this sort of edge he warned us about Edmund's Hill, saying they're were demons there. I ignored him and almost lost my life for it. WE ignored him and lost our captain because of it. Is anyone here willing to doubt him again?"

No one spoke. 

"Besides, if he isn't speaking from his bigger head right now and the girl winds up being a nuisance to us..." 

Amerigo suddenly picked up the chained old man and knee'd him in the groin. It was the one time Biblor didn't laugh from a hit. 

"He will lose the head below the waist. We'll nail it right next to him on the bow. How does that sound, men?"

*"AYE!!"* They all shouted at once.

"Good. Now strap the old fool back to the bow and find some bracelets that come in seastone for our new crewmate."

Bilbor let out a sickening hiss/laugh as they strapped him back in his usual place. He mouthed the word "Pet" to Madoka before they took him away. 

Amerigo dropped a wet mop beside the drenched woman. The marines still had their weapon aimed at her and William still has his bow trained on her.

"Unfortunately there is no other position available here but 'Swabby'. Well, there IS something I'm sure you'd be good for but I'm afraid my men wouldn't be very gentle."

The crew laughed with feverish lust in their eyes.

"Welcome to the Golden Future. I am the temporary captain of the High Queen pirates, Amerigo Vespucci. And you are?"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 17, 2009)

With Jasmine-

The woman jumped off the ship. "You dumbass! maxi's the DF user!" she shouts at the moron of a first mate and bursts into town with her fists cocked back. "Let's just take out these weaklings and move onto the larger prey!" she laughed and started to throw punches, flip over the fodder and punch them a few more times before they fell over. Her moves were fluid, she quickly spun from one attack to unleash another and when she duck she would kick out their legs until she had taken down ten men. "There's only a hundred, well 90, this' easy." She laughed, she figured by now there was probably only 70 really, but who was she to make them feel like they did anything, this was far more fun and made everyone work harder out of sheer annoyance.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 18, 2009)

~ Aboard the Golden Future ~ 

William kept his bow trained on the Vixen the whole time, but it was quite the surprise to hear Amerigo agree with anything Bilbor had to say. Perhaps the whole scenario that played out on Edmund’s Hill played on the bosses mind as he made his decision.  Several moments played out as a mop was dropped by the girl and it wasn’t until she ’given’ her new bracelets that William lowered his bow. Easing the tension on the pull string William allows the bow and arrow to return from whence it came, the void of his abilities. Adjusting his clothing he cuts a glance to a couple of the ex-marines  “Get that body to my workshop!” he barks. The pirates snap to work as the pull the corpse up in their grasp. As they vanish below deck William folds his arms over his chest.  “And I just had this ship, ship shape.” he groans with great sadness. Allowing his arms to fall to the side he hangs his head low.  “She came from below deck, I bet it’s in the same shape as it is up here.” he adds as he kicks his left foot out.  “Guess I need to get about my job then.” William sighs as he pulls the small cube of cumber from his pocket. 

It took the better part of a hour and a half but William had the upper deck looking good as new for the second time in less then six hours.  “Well, I guess that it is time to go and see what the damage below deck is…” William mumbles as  makes his way to door that leads below deck. When he reaches the lower levels of the ship his heart sinks as his left eye twitches.  “As the Scots and Irish would say…… It’s completely ban jacked!!” William cries with tears rolling down his face. In the back it appears the poll that Bilbor was strapped to had wood tore out of the ground and wrapped around it, the whole floor seemed to have been split open and worse yet further in the back it appeared as if a hole had been made and ’patched’  “If Amerigo didn’t want her as a crew member I’d skin her alive and feed her, her spleen and kidneys!” William sobs as he sets about his task.  

~ Aboard Ivy’s Ship ~ 

The pirates that Ivy had commandeered were busy about their task as Lal, the new First Mate, made herself at home high in the crow’s nest.  Dave was at the wheel whistling an old folks tune as he steered  the vessel in the direction of the closest port town that met Ivy’s demands. He lightly tapped his foot on the deck as he whistled. He only stopped when Ivy emerged from below deck. “She’s a beauty of a ship eh Captain?” Dave says as he looks over his left shoulder at the newest Captain to these parts.  “Besides the paint job Lal recommended I say we lucked up. There are five cannon ports on each side and we have four anti-rigging guns that run the length of the ship. The cannon and power storage areas are full too, I guess Jeweled Jack didn’t believe in fighting at sea.” Ivy scoffs with a grin. “So, what ya gonna name her captain?” David asks as he turns his attention back to he sea. [color=light blue] “I don’t know, I’ve never been good with this kind of stuff, what do you think old man?”[/color] Ivy replies as she walks up beside Dave wrapping her arms around her back.


“Old man! I may be old enough to be your father, but I’m no old man.” David replies with tears in his eyes. Ivy’s left eyebrow shoots up as a question mark seems to draw over her head.  “You mean Grandfather, right?” Ivy replies back. This comment made David’s tears stream down his face as he sniffed and sobbed. Ivy steps back with a rather priceless look about her features, it was the first time she had ever seen an grown man cry. But as quickly as he seemed to start crying a wide grin fell across David’s face, “Aye, I probably am old enough to be yer grand dad.” he says with a wide grin. “As far as the name of the ship, I’m sure it’ll come to ya.” David says as he looks over to Ivy.  Walking up beside David, Ivy slaps him on the back of the head. “AH!…. I probably deserved that.” David says with a cringe.   “How soon till we make the next port?” Ivy asks changing the subject. “Well if weather permits, I know of a small port town that fits your requirements. I say we should reach it about daybreak tomorrow.” David replies. A smile crosses Ivy’s face as she pulls her arms around her ribs under her chest.  “Good.” She replies as she walks away. 

As the First Mate had suspected the stars did come out that night and they dotted the sky with their simple beauty, something that wasn’t lost on Ivy as she pondered the name of her ship. _ perhaps the Night Star_ Ivy thought as she looked to the heavens as they sailed on though the night.  The journey was smooth and went off with out a hitch and as David predicted the port city he was bringing them too came into veiw on the Horizon. The deck sprang to life as Ivy marched out onto deck.  “Alright, this will be your fist attack under my command.” Ivy roars.  “And unlike your former Captain I have a couple rules of engagement. One, limit the killing of Women and two, no killing of children. You break these rules and I’ll skin you and hang you from the mast.” she adds in a firm tone.  Secondly we need a painter alive so we can get the ship painted.” She adds.  “Any questions?” She asks.  “If not, lets get ready to strike.” Ivy says. 

-Some Time Later-

As the sun starts to break over the horizon the ship docks in the port.  “If any seem they may want to join our family bring them here.” Ivy barks as the boarding plank is lowered to the harbor below.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 18, 2009)

_Cliffy City_

The large pirate still did not spot Nile, thankfully. Moments before the pirate turned to his direction a group of marines attempted to avenge their defeated brothers. It didn't end well.

"WOO! No one here is a match for Bruno the Shaver! You south blue types sure are weaklings!" The pirate bragged as he noogied another marine to death. 

"He's stronger than I expected." Nile thought. "There's a good chance he'll do critical damage to my arms if I'm not careful. Nonetheless, the test must go as planned." 

Using his newly-attached arm was easy enough. Before he went here he tested his right arm's reflexes, and they performed to Nile's expectations. It was painful removing his organic left arm, and by doing so he lost the chance to observe the 'wilting' that Dr. Linerauf referred will happen in a few days. Already his remaining organic arm was rapidly aging, which was quite a marvel, but had he known the test subject was this formidable he would've observed it on other subjects. 

But he was here now, and it was now or never. 

He left the alleyway he was hiding in and attacked Bruno from behind. "Spring Scalpel! " 5 razor-sharp scalpels were fired from his left arm, each one attached to a spring that allowed them to be shot like a shot gun. 

Bruno gave Nile a brief glance, and returned to  his slow dispatching of the marines. "Shaving Guard!" He moved his body up and down, and as the scalpels hit him they bounced off harmlessly from his back. 

The scalpels fell to the ground, their edges ruined. 

"WOO!" Bruno turned around to face Nile. "Nice try boy, but I'm Bruno the Shaver from South Blue!" He struck a pose, pointing his fist at Nile. tiny edges began to grow on his knuckles, to Nile's surprise. 

"Paramecia? Is it the supa supa no mi?"

Bruno laughed. "No, but just as good. I ate the shave shave fruit, which turns my skin into hundreds of tiny knives!" He picked up what remained of a dead marine and showed it to Nile. "They're not really very nasty by themselves, but if you rub 'em real fast..." Bruno began to rub his knuckles on the marine's body. pieces of flesh fell off, each chunk looking like they were processed in a paper mill. "... you can turn just about anything into sawdust!" 

"Incredible." Nile said, impressed at such a wondrous devil fruit. "Let us try this then." Nile's left arm began to rotate, increasing in speed with each rotation. 

He ran towards Bruno and gave him a punch to the chest. Bruno responded quickly, using his Shaving Guard to block. "WOO! Nice robot arm! You know I was gonna get one of those, but I figured a devil fruit would be deadlier." 

Despite being blocked Nile did not give up. His arm spun even faster, and finally he broke through Bruno's shaving guard and landed a hit. Bruno moved several meters from his original spot, but aside from that the damage was minor. 

"WOO! I'm actually hurt! What a surprised. WOO!" Bruno smiled. He began to wind up his arm, and then he charged towards Nile. "Scalp Off Armbar!" Bruno's arm hit Nile's other artificial arm, the one that wasn't attached yet. The gigantic pirate had him pinned, and every second a  layer of metal was reduced to shavings by Bruno's power.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 18, 2009)

Kuromaitsu Vs Rodam-

"PANTHERS SPEED!" Kuro shouts and begins to blast through the town. "Hahaha! you've gotten faster!" Rodam was lagging behind, huffing and puffing, finding himself unable to continue to run after his prey. "I.. gotta get to the base..." He coughed. "Need to call... reinforcements...." He turned around and rushed toward the small base he had on the island. Meanwhile, Kuro had found the docks and was preparing to take a ship.

"Urgh...." He stopped in front of one of the boats, his arms were pulsating as were his legs. He was finding himself in a rather broken condition, his arms and legs were usable at this point, but to go any further would mean he'd be bed ridden for weeks. "I just have to get out to sea." He thought to himself, slowly drawing his Katana and placing it between his teeth, with quick turn of the head, he cuts a boat free from the dock and crawls onto it.

The sail slowly begins to unfurl and the ship begins to leave as a gust of wind blows through the town. He had no way of steering the ship, he simply had to go with the flow until he was able to move again. "One week." He thought to himself. "In one week i should be able to move again, in three i should be back to full strength." He crawled into a corner of the ship, taking cover and slowly closed his eyes.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 18, 2009)

*Amidst the heated battle....*
The World Government forces clashed with the Dragon Claw pirates in an epic fury. Admiral Jinzou finally made contact with Yonkou Tatsu; the Queen of Gunslingers was engaging Tatsu's own gunslinger, Angela; The greatest swordsman Tengu was dueling (In Tengu's case sparring) the former Tensei Knight Kodachi; Admiral Sam and the Cerberus Typhon were engaged; and Shichibukai Kent was taking on the first mate Roy.

The battles were deadlocked and all seemed equal, for now.

*Mariejois*
"Arriving to Mariejois from the New World, Marine High Admiral, Aihato-sama!" The voice called out at the entrance to the Holy Land. A line of marines on both sides stood without moving a muscle and saluting their superior as they began to approach.

A woman standing at about five feet eight, long black hair with ruffles along the way, indigo eyes, a well defined, beautiful face, an indigo colored suit, high-heels, and a Marine Admiral coat draped around her shoulders walked briskly towards the entrance of the Holy Land.

*Marine HQ High Admiral
Aihato​*
"Admiral Aihato-sama you're back!" A young marine wearing the standard marine uniform with a Lt. Commander marine coat drapped around his shoulders stood at the entrance of Mariejois. He had muffled brown hair and had a look of relief on his face.

*Marine HQ Lt. Commander - Admiral Aihato's personal assistant
Johnathan​*
The Admiral walked up to the Lt. Commander and motioned for him to come inside. The Admiral and her assistant made their way to the meeting room where the Shichibukai meeting was held days before. The Admiral took her seat in a comfortable looking chair and crossed her legs and a womanly fashion. As soon as the Admiral sat down, Johnathan burst into a frenzy of words.

"So How was your trip Admiral Aihato-sama?! A lot of things have happened in your absense! Do you want to hear them? Well-"

Aihato held her hand up and Johnathan came to a stop. "Slow down, hun. My mission was fine, thanks for asking. Putting down a group of revolutionaries was easier than I imagined." She said as she examined her nails. "What has happened here? I'm well informed about the contents of the Shichibukai meeting, but what happened after?"

"Well ma'am, they came to the general conclusion of setting up a meeting with Yonkou Tatsu. Two Admirals and three Shichibukai would attend. Though, of course, they have engaged in battle."

"What in Oda's name?" Aihato looked alarmed. "Why would they set up a meeting with a Yonkou of all people outside the boundaries of the HQ?! He could have brought allies along with them and wiped Jinzou and Sam off the seas! Which Shichibukai were sent?" Aihato said as she was now standing.

"Shichibukai Annie, Kent, and Tengu ma'am."

"Hmmmm, even with those three it was still highly dangerous to risk a meeting outside of the HQ. Those two bone-head Co-Admirals are strong as well, but knowing that Dragon he must have allies on the way." Aihato was now pacing around the room. "Johnathan, summon three Vice Admirals and send them to reinforce the Admirals and Shichibukai!" Anglora ordered.

"That isn't necessary, Aihato." 

"Fleet Admiral Meiji-san!" Aihato said in surprise as the Fleet Admiral waltz in the room eating a pickle. Johnathan saluted the fleet admiral as he made his way in. "What do you mean Fleet Admiral? A Yonkou and their forces are nothing to trifle with! Aihato said in a sweat.

Meiji calmly sat down. "The situation is under control. I've already considered all of this and handled it accordingly. We have a secret weapon there. I believe you know him quite well.

Aihato's eyes grew wide. "You don't mean-"

*Back on the battlefield......*
A World Government agent held a lance in his hand, no ordinary lance, but the lances used to hunt dragons by the Knights of Tensei. The agent at first walked calmly towards Tatsu, then began to walk at a more brisk pace, then jogging, and finally running at full speed. An odd gray aura started to surround the lance as the agent poked it with extreme force at Tatsu. Tatsu was able to react with his dragon armor, but the armor was easily pierced and Tatsu now had a gash in his torso (nothing TOO serious, but serious enough). 

The agent pulled off his shades, hat, and face mask. "Tatsu Brimtale, it's been awhile, dragon."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 18, 2009)

*With Tatsu...*

Tatsu ripped the spear out and tossed it away. As if facing his old comrade wasn't angering enough, this man's presense had only intensified his hate. As new scales formed to minimize the damage done by the attack.

"You..." Tatsu soaked it all in, the appearance of the man whom had once attempted to kill him and his friends, he had been his former cell mate, and now he wielded a dragon hunting lance used by the Knights of Tensei, "YOU!" he let out a heavy aura that everyone on the island could feel.

"I'M DONE WITH THESE GAMES! ROY!" he shouted to his first mate who was in combat with Kent. He nodded and then returned his attention to the Shichibukai, "We'll continue this in a bit, that is if you survive," he said, sheathing his blade.

He leaped into the air and began to transform. Orange and red feathers formed all over his body as he shifted into his Pheonix Form. Flames trailed off him as he began to fly, "Fire away Cuz," he instructed his Captain.

Tatsu's two Blaze Dials began to glow brightly, and steam began falling out of his mouth. He unleashed three massive blasts of fire from his three sources, except none was aimed at Darver, all three were headed right for his first mate.

They smacked into him with great force, but instead of burning the already flaming pheonix, they began to follow him, and expand with the combination with his own flames. He started circling the island, picking up more and more speed. As he did this a massive flaming tornado encircled the entire island.

"YOUR GOING TO WISH YOU WERE STILL IN IMPEL DOWN DARVER!" he roared as he transformed into his Hybrid Point, "ANGELA!" she nodded as she loaded something into her armor's arm.

She took aim at Darver, "POUR IT ON ROY!" he shouted as he continued to fire more and more blasts of fire, adding to the tornado's destructiveness. Roy follows his example and adds more of his own fire as well.

*"I think I'll add to this little show as well,"* he says stomping his foot on the ground and releasing a mass of flames in every direction that add to the attack. 

Kodachi also watches the spectacle, "Looks like I'll need to draw my attention away from you for a second. I sure hope you survive this so we can continue," he says informing the World's Greatest Swordsmen as he pulls his sword back, twists it to the dull edge and starts slashing, sending blasts of air into the flaming tornado that increases it's mass and destructiveness.

"ANGELA, IT'S TIME!" he informs his Gunner. She gulps, "This is insane..." she shakes her head and then fires. A large circular device fires out, and heads straight towards Darver. As soon as the device gets fired the flames immediately react and begin attracting towards it.

As the bullet reaches a few inches from Darver's face, and a mere few feet from the Dragon Emperor, *"FREEDOM'S WRATH!"* the flames all shoot towards it and as they meet the two combust in a massive firey explosion that engulfs the entire island.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 19, 2009)

Tricktype said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gylat island

Not far from The Lone Battlefield a whole different kind of troublemaker was......Well.....Making trouble.
Though this one was a woman, and if her good looks weren't attention grabbing enough her bikini fashioned from an animal pelt would do the trick.She hadn't been on the island long but she had started to make a name for her already, she had taken part in several incidents already.

You see the woman hadn't been in the human's society for long and she still didn't quite get certain things such as currency and that hunting for food wasn't quite the same thing as stealing food.

Today she was at it again, she had forced her way past the local butcher in order to start devouring his raw products, the heavy set butcher was at a loss. It wasn't like a crazy lady would do such a thing on a regular basis, at least not in these parts. And meanwhile his wife kept placing her hand in front of his eyes, so that he would not oogle the skimpily clad female thief.

"Get yer mitts of me, woman!"He eventually shouted while pushing away the sausage like fingers of his, equally heavyset, wife.

"Now, missy."He addressed Gene."I don't know what kind of crazy juice you've been sipping but I'm going to need you to pay for my losses or else I'll things could get messy."As he said this he reached for a one of the many knives he needed for his profession.

Gen though didn't seem to find the man worthy of her attention and simply continued tearing into the various meat products.

"Alright, that's it!"He charged at the woman, who only now bothered to face the butcher.

She sprung into action, with an cat like agility she pounced on the man before he even had the chance to swing his oversized cleaver and she clamped her teeth around the neck of the man. Drips of blood leaked from the neck and then with a sudden jerk of Gene's head his throat was ripped open.

By now a large crowd had formed in front of the store and with the butcher's wife screaming her lungs out, Gen decided to retreat.She leaped towards the storewindow, catching a ham suspended in front of by a thin wire with her mouth and mid jump she displayed her DF abilites.

"Tigon point."She mumbled alongside the ham as he features shifted  to something that appeared to be part tiger and part lion.It had many of the facial features and stripe patterns of a tiger but the darker fur shade of a lion together with a lion's body frame.

She rammed straight trough the glass, the falling shards helping to disperse the crowd and she raced away from the butcher's store.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 19, 2009)

Vergil said:


> "No no, yeah I think I've got enough for three of us." Kagami said and thinking if she didn't then she'd leg it. Certainly not the first time she's done it.
> 
> "OK, oh my names Kagami Rei. I'm a bounty hunter!" She said proudly, "yeah. So what are you guys? You look way classy, Id say you were like one of those Beverely Island gals. I saw one of them once, she was really rich and pretty..." Kagami sighed, she wanted to be like them. Beverely Island in the East Blue somewhere, the place for the rich and the famous. They wouldn't let just anyone on the island.
> 
> ...




"Get your filthy hands off me."Valeria responded in outrage, with a slash of her switchblade her assailant was forced to release his grip.She was about to get ready to use her DF powers when a familiar voice spoke up.

"Well....You're kinda greasy but that feels nice though...."Chey purred, who was struggling with the decision to fight back or just enjoy it,

"Oi, what the hell are you doing?"Val slashed her palm, from it a current of blood flowed that encased her hand and forced a crimson gauntlet."Bloody Gauntlet."And with it she clocked one of the men, sending him stumbling away from Chey.

"You don't just let anybody touch you like that, first a man has to give you lots of expensive present and then maybe if he's really handsome he could get a peck on the cheek after a first date....In an classy restaurant obviously, but no more than just a peck on the cheek."Val explained.

"Alright, now to show these guys what happens if you dare to mess with me."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 19, 2009)

*WB Tatsu vs The Marines...*
Annie casually ignores the giant fiery explosion meant to injure two Admirals, and three Shichibukai in one fell swoop. Because anyway since when does fire ever really hurt a character of any true importance in Shounen anyway. Just ask Blackbeard. 

"Whoah! That was a close one!" Annie exclaims, batting out a stray flame from her leather coat. She suddenly remembers she has an appointment with the Good Fishman and quickly leaves. This fella isn't the Tatsu she remembers anyway. 

Meanwhile Tengu sits on a rock amid the smoldering landscape using Mihawk's blade as a barbecue spit. He slowly roasts a full grown pig over one of the many flames left by Tatsu.  

"Well now I need to do something to top that," Tengu mumbles, slightly jealous of Tatsu's performance. He turns towards Betty who's nurses outfit is slightly charred and blackened. She appears to be very tired of this whole affair, "Do you think that cutting the earth in half would be too much?" he asks the frazzled Nurse/Swordswoman. 

Betty thinks it over, "You might be overdoing it...just a little, but since it's a combo attack it might work," she mumbles.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 19, 2009)

*Gylat Island*
"MARINES! MARINES! HELP! SOME JUNGLE LADY JUST KILLED THE BUTCHER!" Some of the people in the crowd yelled as they chased Gene down the street. The local Marine Base was just down the street and they received the distress call loud and clear. The base produced a squad of about thirty marine grunts who were sent after the jungle woman instead of the crowd who could be just as easily defeated as the butcher was.

"Stop you heathan!" The marines yelled. The woman continued at her steady pace not even paying the marines any attention at all.

"Ok, you were warned, bitch!" One of the marines yelled as some of the other grunts drew guns and began to fire at the jungle woman. Gene continued to run through the hail of bullets, luckily, these marines weren't the best shots in the world. The Queen of Gunslingers could do one thousand times better while lying in her grave.

The marines suddenly stopped running and seemed to be formulating a plan for action. A number of them slipped down the various alleys in the town while the other half continued pursuit.

Suddenly, the other half of the marines ended up in front of the jungle woman while the other half behind her. They obviously took a shortcut in order to effectively surround here. 

"You little....huh? What's that over your face?!" 
"It looks like a tiger."
"More like a lion you idiot."
"WHO CARES! Just get here!"

The marines from behind attacked first, as predicted. The jungle woman lept from her spot and pounced on top of the attacking marines, clawing, kicking, biting, etc. Bloodcurdling screams were heard across the island.

"She's a fruit user!" The other half of the marines called out. "We got somethin' for your ass!" Another one of the marines said as he produced a seastone net and put it in the launcher (gun). He shot the net as the woman and it made perfect contact. The woman's beautiful face was now fully shown as she could not in her zoan form any longer.

One of the marines approached her with their blade. "Light OUT!" He yelled. 

Just as the sword came down a staff with a purple jewel at the tip parried the blow. The holder of the staff was none other than the gentleman who had just exited the "Lone Battlefield", Feroy Toglory. 

"Why would you want to kill off such a lovely woman?" Feroy said in a questionable manner. 

"She just killed a butcher and attacked marines!" One of the marines said. 

Feroy smiled accordingly with shadows appearing to hide his eyes."I know, I just watched the entire scene. That's why i called her lovely!" Feroy said as he kicked the marine holding the sword in the face. Feroy then spun his staff and waked numerous other marines across the face.

Feroy then used his staff as a level, jumped up on it, and executed a sweeping kick to the other marines that were around, knocking them all away.

One marine remained and Feroy quickly ran up to him and grabbed his head. *"Sommo!"* Feroy said as the marine instantly fell asleep. Feroy took his head and smashed it into the cobblestone ground.

Feroy walked over to the jungle woman and released her from her binds. He looked at her in a peculiar manner and grinned.

"You are one interesting individual, aren't you? How about joining my crew, miss...?"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 19, 2009)

West  Blue- Open  Ocean-

It had been a few days since Kaimetsu had fled from the island, his arms were able to move again, though they still had great pain surging through them every time he did move. ?That damned marine?? He thought to himself. ?Who knew they actually had quality out here in the peaceful blue.? He looked out at the sea, it was a rather beautiful place when one simply sat and watched. ?Where? are you Byakoniyuri.? He just sighed and turned his head to the helm.

?It?s time to head to the next island, I should only be a few days away.? He looked down at his arms and legs. ?In a few days, will you be up to fighting once more?? He wondered, It?d been too long since he last used Tigers power and Panther?s speed? He was lucky he didn?t need to use the final of the three. ?The courage to move ever forward.? He grabbed the helm of the small ship and turned harshly, where the next island was, he didn?t know. But he would arrive there given enough time.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 19, 2009)

*The Conclusion*

The smoked cleared, the already dead earth was scorched from the attack. The Shichibukai, Admirals, and their comrades remained on the island but the Yonkou and company were no where to be seen. 

*Aboard the Dragon's Heart...*

Roy, Kodachi, Typhon, and Angela stood on the ship that was moving at great speeds, *"I was just about to finish that speedy bastard off,"* Typhon thought to himself, his leg limp from Sam's attack and the rest of his body not in the best condition either.

"Yea, you look like you were gona' do just thank," Angela says with a roll of her eyes, her helmet now off but the rest of her armor remains, "I can't believe we used _that_ attack. It wasn't all that neccessary, I was about to take that plot using bitch down."

"I'm sure you were Angela, but it's best that we made our leave," Kodachi spoke up, "I believe my opponent was about to do something drastic...and when and that fodder nurse of his combine dangerous things happen," he said with a nod.

"Alright everyone, calm down," Roy says leaning against the mast with his arms crossed, "Though it's a shame I didn't get to keep goin' with that man and his giant turtle, Captain told us to leave so we left. With the arrival of that man it was probably for the best," he nodded, "Isn't that right, Captain," he said looking off the side of the railing down onto the massive dragon that flew through the air with the boat on it's back.

Tatsu grunted, "We would have had enough difficulty without him showing up, but things had just gotten too out of hand...As much as I hate to admit it we had no choice," he said with no emotion, *"Atleast we didn't bitch out cause of a coupla' Vice Admirals knockin' at our door step,"* he says referring to two of the other Yonkou.

Roy holds in a chuckle, "Yea, lets see you take on Snake head and Imp Boy," Typhon holds up a fist, *"I'll pluck your feather's just find!"*

"Enough!" Tatsu roared, "There's been enough fighting today...let's just head back..." he says flying deep into his territory. 

*With the Crimson Fist Pirates...*

"Lava Fist!" Derrick starts delivering small blasts of lava at each of the incoming men, "Man it feels like we've been doing this for forever!" Jace comments as he kicks through a crowd of men.

Jasmine crashes down on her own group of opponents, "Well there is a lot of them!" she comments as she slams her fist into another man.

Albert continues to fire off blasts from a top the ship, "No, it's not just that," he shoots another blast, "I just can't explain it though."

"Well I don't get it either, but it looks like," she whips a few men, and the others give in a few more attacks as well, "We're done here," Maxi says retracting her whip.

Derrick grins, "Well I guess we won't be needing those pain killers after all," he turns around and heads back to the ship, "Lets go-" "Stop..." he hears a man's voice behind him.

Derrick turns to see a heavily armored man with long hair who is companied by four others, "Impressive, you beat an island full of weaklings..." he says sarcasticaly, "Now lets see if you can beat five true warriors. It will be nice to see your Devil Fruits in action before we rip them from you..."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 19, 2009)

Derrick grins, "Well I guess we won't be needing those pain killers after all," he turns around and heads back to the ship, "Lets go-" "Stop..." he hears a man's voice behind him.

Derrick turns to see a heavily armored man with long hair who is companied by four others, "Impressive, you beat an island full of weaklings..." he says sarcasticaly, "Now lets see if you can beat five true warriors. It will be nice to see your Devil Fruits in action before we rip them from you..."

"Target acquired." The man who had been watching the group earlier leaped down from a building top, flipping through the air and drawing two spiked blades. "What the?" Jasmine jumped backward just as the man crashed into the ground. "I've missed." He states calmly. "Yeah, You missed." Jasmine blinked. "I won't miss again." He dug his feet into the ground and pushed off with great force, Jasmine drew her blade to block the duel daggers of the man and the two crashed through a door into a large shop.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 19, 2009)

*With Derrick...*

"So who're you now?" his opponent holds out his broadsword, "My name is Sasori, that's all you'll need to know as I will be taking you in soon," he says rushing foward swinging his sword.

"Is that so?" Derrick draws his two hook blades and blocks the attack. He slides his blades down and tries to use the hooks on the end to rip it out of his grip but it fails.

Sasori then goes on the offense with multiple sword swings, each of which is narrowly parried by the Pirate Captain. After finding a small opening Derrick juts his blade forward and slams the jagged sharp edge by the handle into his chest. However it cannot pierce his thick armor. 

Sasori slams the dull end of his sword into his stomach and then kicks him away. Derrick sighs and drops his hook blades, "Who'm I kidding, I barely ever use these things," he raises his fists and gets in a stance, "Lava Fist! Fist! Fist!" after every time he shouts fist he fires off another punch of lava, taking a step forward each time.

Sasori slashes down each blast and then rushes forward at the weaponless Captain, "Lava Geiser!" he shoots into the air after a blast of lava comes out of his feet. The blast then hardens underneath him, keeping him on a pillar of lava, "Crap, this guy's a pain," Derrick thinks as he stands on the pillar, high above his opponent.

"I guess I'll use this time to think of something," he starts to ponder but then he feels the small tower that he stands on start to move. He looks down at Sasori who is cutting the pillar down one slice at a time, "There will be no hiding, just give up so we can end this," Derrick rolls his eyes, "You know what, I'm gona' try something new," he says before he leaps down, a good distance behind his opponent.

He reaches behind him on his belt, "Drawing a new weapon? Your last weapon worked so well after all," Derrick then pulls out a fine sword handle, "It looks like your missing the blade of that little weapon. Not like it would matter anyway though." 

Derrick then holds out the blade, "Well I no longer need the blade. You see, I picked up a new little trick on the last island I visited," lava begins to flow out of the handle. The Volcano man then closes his eyes and focuses, causing the lava to form into a moderately long, red, blade, "It's still not perfect but I think it's pretty good personally," He pulls back his newly formed sword, "So, lets continue."


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 19, 2009)

-With Attila, Randy, and Mufasa-
Odadamn it Mufasa! Attila yelled, How the hell did you not manage to kill that one man? Now he got the alarm!
Hahahaha! Oops!
You're lucky we're going to need you. Listen up, We're going to head back the way we came. If we can get past the spiral corridor with the mirrors we stand a chance of getting out of here, Attila looked at the door back from where they entered, There's a hand on the door knob, he informed his crew, Get ready, The door opened and 30 or so fodder entered, guns blazing. Mufasa and Randy managed to take cover. Attila marched forward at the marines as the bullets bounced off of his skin. He reached the first one, killed him and threw his body back at Randy.
Use him a a shield, He killed another for Mufasa. The three were now side by side, killing one by one. After a minute, the first wave was down.

-With Sum-
He was still in his closet, figuring out what to do. Sum could hear 2 men speaking of how the 1st in command went ahead when he heard the alarm. Then the handle turned and the door opened. It was the 3rd in command, Larry, and the second in command, Lenny. 
"Why were you in the closet?" Larry asked Sum,
This was the only place I could find that was quiet enough for my paperwork. Unfortunately, it's dark in here and I dropped the papers and they slid somewhere,
Marine! Lenny shouted, The three you brought in are the ones attacking and now you're hiding in the closet? I am no fool. Larry, go on ahead, I'll deal with this marine,
So you got me, Sum said, I just have one thing to say for myself,
What is that?
My name is Sum, not marine,
Your name was never even marine. You were such trash we never even bothered to name you,
Sum was pissed. He took a swing at the man with his sledge. The weapon was caught in his hand, Did you think you could fight me? Lenny grabbed Sum by the throat and threw him through the ceiling and into the next story. Underestimating Sum's durability, he went ton to get to the cell room.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 20, 2009)

*With Annie...*
Annie rummages around in an old trunk in her small cabin. Her boat has long since sailed from whatever island she was just at, the names not important really. 

"Where is that darn thing!" she mutters aloud, as she tosses all sorts of odds and ends from the trunk, some old shell casings, a few grenades, C4, and an old pellet gun with the name Marcks printed across it. Finally she reaches the bottom and finds what she's looking for. 

"There you are..." 

Annie pulls out an old and tattered Jolly Roger flag. The symbol is of a dragon head crisscrossed by a gun and a katana. She stares at the flag for several wordless seconds before heading to the top deck. Annie walks towards the railing and pulls out a lighter from her pocket. Slowly she places the lighter under the flag and it bursts into flames. Annie watches carefully as the dragon skull is consumed by the flames then she tosses the Jolly Roger into the water. 

As the charred remains of the flag idly coast along the waves Annie takes one last look at it before heading back below deck. Meanwhile a large fish appears suddenly and swallows the remains of the flag whole. 

"Exclamation point, exclamation point," Annie adds.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 20, 2009)

Tricktype said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Gylat island*

Gene took her time, eying the man over and sniffing at him. He didn't smell like a slaver, and if he had been trying to scam her he could as well have left the net on her. She deduced the man could be trusted, something she had trouble doing.

"You are strong."She commented, she wasn't exactly sure how he did it though but he took out a whole bunch of marines like it was nothing."And vicious."She added with a purr, the animal inside her could respect that in man.

"It is Genevieve."She replied finally."But you can call me Gene, the other sounds too.....Formal, I believe the word is."As she dusted herself off, she contemplated his offer."If I would join this crew, I would be able to see the world?"She added."If so, then I'll join."She was getting sick of this place but the problem was acquiring a ship. Well actually the acquiring part wasn't the problem, making it so that the crew is alive to run the ship was the problem. The last time she sailed on a ship she had to kill every crewmen onboard and ended up drifting aimlessly for weeks.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 20, 2009)

_Mariejois_

When Rek signed up to be one of Oressa's personal field agents, it was supposed to be a way for him to continue his life of endless travels through the wonders of the grand line. He didn't count there'd be so much paper work when he returned home.

"Invasion plans, invasion plans, invasion plans... Is waging war with every non-W.G. country Oressa's only goal?" Rek wondered as he penned more documents detailing weaknesses in defenses neutral grand line nations had. 

The New Government, despite all their advanced weaponry only had half the members its the old government had. While the marines were slowly being returned to their former numbers, constant attack from pirates and wannabe conquerors made restoration of order difficult. It was the job of people like Rek to make sure the process of securing the world was easier.  "Let's see... I suppose if Water 7 ever rebels I can have snipers cripple Iceburg while the marine task force locks up Franky House. But then there's the issue of Franky himself coming to Water 7 if anything bad happens..." 

Rek poured over manusripts detailing the architecture of Water 7 and the number of people living there. He stifled a yawn and reached for a cup of tea by his side. It has grown cold since the maid brought it to him, but it was still good. 

"Rek?It is your turn to tell Niccolette a story." Jun said as she entered the room. 

Rek closed the dossier where the documents he wrote were placed and stood up from his chair. "I suppose work takes a backseat to our daughter." 

"I shall do some of your work for you. Your cousin hasn't given me anything worth doing anyway." Jun takes a seat at where Rek was and opens the dossier. "Now hurry up, you wouldn't wan't your daughter to be impatient"

Smiling, Rek reached down and gave his wife a peck in the cheek. "Don't stay up too late."

Rek walked out of the den and went towards his daughter's bedroom. Jun went ahead and wrote down more strategic plans. Half an hour into the documents, Rek's dendenmushi rang.

"Yes?" Jun answered. 

"Jun? It's Oressa. Tell my cousin to prepare his house, I'm arranging a private dinner between the fleet admiral, the family and Darver " 

"Darver? What for?" Jun asked. The Monarchs had limited interaction with Darver and the rest of the Makosu, but she and the others know enough of him to brand him as someone you didn't want to have in your house. 

Though she couldn't see her, Jun knew Oressa was smirking. "The mission was a success. I've just recieved word that Tatsu has been sufficiently injured by the conflict. Our own men recieved their share of damage, but the lizard was the one who suffered more."

"I see." Jun nodded, letting the implication that another Yonkou has been injured. That would be 3 now, counting the damage Yajuu and Marc inflicted upon each other. 

"See you both tomorrow." Oressa said before ending the call.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 20, 2009)

*Gylat Island*
Feroy offered Gene his hand and she humbly accepted it as he helped her off of the ground. Gene was a very interesting girl in Feroy's eyes and she also seemed to be very powerful, full of potential! He couldn't help but smile at the fact that he finally found someone strong enough to join his crew. 


"If I would join this crew, I would be able to see the world?"She added."If so, then I'll join."She was getting sick of this place but the problem was acquiring a ship. Well actually the acquiring part wasn't the problem, making it so that the crew is alive to run the ship was the problem. The last time she sailed on a ship she had to kill every crewmen onboard and ended up drifting aimlessly for weeks.

"See the world?" Feroy sounded much appalled at this statement. "Why darling, we're going to *conquer* it!" He said while stamping his staff in the ground.

Gene looked around in a rather confused manner, as if she was looking for someone. "So where is the other crew?" Gene asked.

Feroy pointed to himself and Gene. "We are the only members of the......Hoax Pirates thus far. I as the captain and you the first mate. Feroy said as he twirled his staff a bit. "Only the most elite of people will be allowed on our ship."

"Speaking of ships...." His sentence trailed off as he started looking around frantically, "We need one of those. Nothing too extravagant right now, but something that'll get us off of this wretched island."

*..........................................................*

Feroy and Gene went on a mini adventure around the island looking for a boat and finally found one at the now vacated marine base (The two decimated anyone who was in the place). They all stole a log post and immediately set out for the next island.

The first of the Hoax Pirates were now on the move.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 20, 2009)

With Kaimetsu-

A few more days of sailing, the pain in his arms virtually gone, Though they were still not at their full potential, one more week, that would be his requirement to become one hundred percent once more.  He would be able to fight though, that is all that mattered right now. ?Perhaps, Byakoniyuri will be on this island.? He thought to himself, He looked at the rather large island before him. It seemed peaceful, that was nice. There were plenty of peaceful islands in the west blue, Nothing like the Chaos of the rest of the world. 

So many pirates come from the North, South and East blues. But somehow the west is always the calm sea. A place of beauty really, It would be the perfect place for Byakoniyuri. ?He was always the one for peace.? Kaimetsu slowly drew his blade. ?A flower that simply bloomed to live for peace and never wished to harm, but the most beautiful flowers have thorns to protect them. A means of attack should anyone attempt to harm them.? He looked out at the island. ?That is what you are Byako, You are a flower whose thorns have spread far and wide. Cutting down those whom wish you harm you.?

He smirked as he sheathed his sword once more. ?But Perhaps, I?m who your thorns wish to keep away, is that why they?ve grown so large? Vines covered in thorns to protect the flower. A cage to keep away the evil and yet, here I am. I feel as if I?ve come closer to my goal, yet still remain so far.? He sighed. ?I wonder, Will I find you on this island? Or will I find a new brand of chaos to deal with? Should I continue forward or move backward and retrace my steps? You have had a years more time to hide then I?ve had to search.? 



Kaimetsu simply grinned as he docked on the peaceful island of Falgoria.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 20, 2009)

_Bruno vs. Nile_

"It's over boy, you'll be shaved down just like everyone else. WOO!" Bruno's attack became faster, and Nile could see that in seconds his artificial arm would be destroyed. 

"It would seem that I have to risk losing my arms again." Nile said. 

The former W.G. scientist lets go of his artificial arm and ducks underneath Bruno's massive bulk. His other arm's pistons begins to pump beyond capacity, letting out large bursts of steam. "New Move! Piston Rocket!"  Nile's arm launches out of its socket and hits Bruno in the stomach. Bruno spits out a substantial amount of blood as he flies to the nearest building. Nile holds on to the stump that used to be his arm, blood pouring due to the abuse he inflicted on it.

"Not a bad experiment." Nile says, smiling.

From the rubble that Bruno landed in shards of rock burst out, impaling Nile. "Not bad...not bad at all!" Bruno emerges from the ruin, holding a piece of rubble in his hand. "Looks like there's some decent meat here in South Blue!" 

Linerauf arrives at the other side of the street and sees Nile lying on the ground with stones jutting out of his body. "Herr Nile!" She didn't expect Nile to be here at all, presuming that he was still in the hospital recovering/doing work for Mooring.

She turns to Bruno, who was still smiling over Nile's defeated body. Linerauf takes out her syringe and injects herself with its contents. "You. Hurt. My. Patient. When I am done, the autopsy will be grisly." She takes out her scalpel and approaches Bruno.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 20, 2009)

*The New World...*
Yajuu convalesces on his throne of skulls, deep within the heart of his territory in the New World. He seems slightly out of sorts and sick after his battle with Marc. Yajuu's face is ghostly white and he coughs loudly, keeping his gaze downcast. 

Meanwhile all of Yajuu's followers sit around their god, weeping to see him in such a fallen state. Yajuu suddenly raises a trembling right hand and speaks in a raspy voice.

_"Do not fret....*cough*...my children....*cough*...your god is merely healing. After my century long imprisonment within Impel Down I am weaker then I once was...*cough*...but I shall regain my strength anew. This I predict!_

Suddenly Medea, his most loyal divine angel throws herself upon Yajuu's feet. "Take me my lord. Let my energies be your sacrifice to help you achieve your true glory!!" she cries, tears of blood flowing down her cheeks. 

Yajuu smiles at the woman, his most trusted confidant, the only mortal whom he truly can say he regarded as anything more then a plaything. _"Thank you my child..."_ he tells her with a smile, caressing her cheek. And with that his head morphs into a giant hydra head. He opens his huge fanged maw over her body and slowly swallows her whole. 

Medea cries as the ancient Yonkou gulps her down in one bite, you can still her scream, "I HAVE FOUND SALVATION!!!" 

Suddenly Yajuu feels life return to him, and his face regains its color. He stands upright in full vigor and his followers all cry in joy. 
_
"I HAVE RETURNED!! NOW LET US STORM MARIEJOIS!!!"_ he screams. Yajuu feels his old strength again, why he almost feels as if he could even form a hundred Hydra heads....would he dare...could he dare...?

*BANG! *

Yajuu's head explodes as a single seastone bullet travels through his cranium. The bullet however is designed to stay lodged in his cranium and suddenly the tip of the bullet explodes into a black ooze that filters all throughout Yajuu's bloodstream. It's a highly rare and experimental form of liquidized seastone. 

Yajuu's body spasms...
_
"But I'm god..."_ he mutters before slumping face first to the deck, oozing out green blood through every orifice. 
_*
Half a mile away...*_
A man in a black suit lays flat in the classic sniper position on a small platform. He wields a large and vicious looking sniper rifle with a barrel that stretches for almost two feet. 

*"Oh it's over, copy..."* he radios through a den den mushi connected with Mariejois. He quickly folds his sniper rifle into a compact form and then Geppou's away into the sky towards a stealth boat that is waiting a mile out. 

And so the legend of Yajuu ends here and now. It is doubtful if anyone will shed a tear for his untimely demise.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 20, 2009)

-With Attila, Mufasa, and Randy-
The exited the cell room and entered the spiral room with the mirrors. Mufasa and Randy were pretty much immediately disorientated. Attila kept it together tough.
There walls are only a hindrance, Attila commented out loud. With one great punch, he shattered all of the non-load bearing partitions in the room, leaving one giant room with small shards of mirror everywhere.
That's much better!
Don't get so happy, Attila said to Randy, If we manage to get out ofjust this room, it will be by the skin of out teeth, Attila looked over at the exit, Get ready, On cue, the 1st in command entered.
*How dare you try to escape my facility!?* He shouted as he entered. Fodder soldiers poured in everywhere, aiming their weapons at the pirates.
Lonny Marks, Attila said, 1st in command here. Fights with a whip. Interesting choice. Do you think you're tough enough to take on me, Attila Achilles?
*Marines, lower your weapons!* Lonny commanded, *I love it when people like you challenge me like this,* Lonny said to Attila, *It gives me the pleasure of crushing my enemies myself instead of watching them get blown away by bullets,* He let a smirk form on his face, *Do you want this to be 1 on 1 or 3 on 1?*
1 on 1 of course.

Lonny disappeared from everyone's sight.
*Crack!*
Next thing anyone knew, there was a giant crater in the wall. Attila was in it, upside down. He crawled out of it, stood, and regained his orientation.
*Crack!*
Attila was now in the ceiling. He couldn't believe it. It was impossible for him to lose to anyone in the East Blue. He crawled up through the ceiling. He cracked his knuckles, then punched the ground, causing the floor to collapse. Attila though the falling ceiling would make for a good distraction. It didn't.
*Crack!* 
Attila was blasted back into the cage room and was K.O'd.
*Crack!*
*Crack!*
In two moves, Randy and Mufasa were K.O'd too.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 22, 2009)

_Mariejois_

Yajuu was dead. 

The news spread through the capital like wildfire. There was much rejoicing in the streets. It even preceeded the news of Tatsu's defeat at the hands of the Admirals and Shichibukai, or so the papers said until it was all changed into reports of "The Monster Snake's Dead!".  

At the Government Palace, Rek and Jun rushed in to the main meeting hall to see Fleet Admiral Meiji dancing on top of the wide table with the rest of high command cheering him on and having drinks. 

"Meiji, where is Oressa?" Rek asked, an expression of surprise in his face. 

He and Jun had all but forgotten that the strongest of the Yonkou, Poseidon, would be poised to take all the lost territory for hiimself or that some would-be super pirate will rise up to claim the title of Yonkou. The cannibalistic psycho with a god-complex was dead, the worse of the lot gone.

"Your cousin's done it, lad! She's had Yajuu killed! I could dance all night in my underwear in joy!" At that moment Meiji ripped off his red coat and began to dance even more ridiculously. "She's at the southern balcony, probably making out with the lad who killed Yajuu!" Yajuu jumped off the table and began to pick a fight with the nearest vice-admiral. Rek and Jun left the room as a bar brawl began amongst the marines.

The couple rushed to the southern balcony, bumping through dozens of partying employees, most of them drunk.   

"So you've heard?" Oressa asks, lazily swirling her glass of wine. "The fool left an opening and the boys down at r and d just couldn't resist trying out their new anti-df ammunition." 

"You realize of course the New World has now been thrown in a state of chaos?" Rek said.

"Though the death of a Yonkou is cause for a celebration, we must think of the repucusions of killing..."

"One of the most despicable pieces of slime to have ever existed since Spandam?" Oressa interrupted. "We can worry about world affairs tomorrow. Right now I just want to enjoy victory. " Oressa points to a mini-bar where a servant was standing by ready to give drinks. "Go ahead, have a little fun."

Rek and Jun look at each other, shrug and then pick up several bottles of wine. "The usual contest, Rek?" Jun asked. 

"Winner gets to be on top." 

The two race back home, picking up more bottles of wine as they go. At the balcony Oressa smiles to herself, glad that one thorn had been removed from her side.

"Now if the rest of the Yonkou would die with the same deus ex machina I'd completely rule the world already." She contemplates before drinking her glass empty.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 23, 2009)

It was the night before Christmas Eve and all was as it should. Santabeard was preparing to deliver presents to pirates who were good. With him was Cindy Boo-hoo who was no more then 2. James McPayne from the South Blue he came. Charles Brown was still in town. Last was Skoopy the dog, who was more cute then a hog. Together, they say, the group worked all day at making gifts for those pirates who innocent they did not slay.
It was getting late. No sleep was something that they all hate. The group turned in to the beds that they slept in. 8 hours they rested while they were secretly being bested. An evil crook broke in and took all of the presents even the books. He quietly went around, grabbing everything he found. When he left there nothing was left.
Soon it was day and the good guys were in disarray. They found that all of their work had been taken from some jerk. Christmas was near and they had nothing to give to those far or near. Something had to be done to save the day they hold most dear.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Dec 24, 2009)

*With The Avatar Pirates*

"Prepare to make port" Korver says as he continues to fan the sails with gusts of wind. "Aye Aye Captain" Kaito's deep voice responds as he throws open the door that leads below and calls out to Cantido. Cantido appears on deck far from amused and grumbles as she helps Kaito prepare the ship for dock. Hinara stands behind the wheel holding *Gaia* steady as it enters the island's harbor. Korver lets the wind die down and adjusts his shades Kaito hops on to the dock and begins securing the ship.

"Excitement at last!" Korver exclaims happily as he and his crew make their way into town. "Do we need supplies? Korver asks Hinara politely. "We aren't in dire need of anything" Hinara replies with a smile. "That's good to hear, but would anyone like anything?" Korver asks with a sly smile. Kaito and Hinara politely decline however Cantido speaks. "If I am going to be the ship's navigator I am going to need equipment." "Show her to the vault" Korver tells Hinara, "let her take what she needs."

Hinara climbs back aboard *Gaia* and Cantido drags her feet as she follows the water woman. Hinara suddenly stops in the middle of the deck and runs her hand along seemingly nothing. She fumbles a bit before finally pressing a small camouflaged button on the deck floor. A small portion of the deck slides away revealing a hole. Hinara swings herself into it and Cantido reluctantly follows. Cantido snaps her fingers creating a small orb of fire in her hand for light but is quickly blinded as Hinara throws a switch turning on the lights.

The room is not very big and the walls and floor are made of highly polished wood. However one wall of the room is a massive sea stone door with a small panel on it. Hinara ushers Cantido over to the safe and upon closer inspection the panel is actually a scanner. Hinara fiddles with the scanner a bit before pressing her palm against it. There is a beep and Hinara smiles, however the safe does not open. "Please press you palm against the scanner" Hinara says, "I just programmed it so you could access it."

"These trusting fools" Cantido thinks to herself as she presses her hand against the scanner. There is a beep and the safe door decompresses with a hiss before swinging open. Behind the door are mounds of beli, precious stones, gold and platinum. Cantido's jaw almost hits the floor as she stares in amazement. "Please take what you need" Hinara says with a smile as she climbs the ladder back to the deck. "Just press your hand against the scanner to close it when you are done."

*With The Yonkou*

Marc's eyes open with a start and he quickly hops to his feet and instinctively reaches for his swords. However he cannot feel them on his body and they are no where in sight. "Fuck" Marc curses trying to remember what was the last thing that happened. *"Looks like someone is awake"* Smirnov's voice booms from the darkness. "MARC?!" Tetra says quickly from the darkness as well. "Where the fuck are we?" Marc demands his eyes still not adjusted to the darkness.

"Home sweet home" Dreyri's voice says sarcastically, "a fucking cave, where the fuck do you think we are you retard." There is a thump and Dreyri curses in pain, Tetra has no doubt knocked him upside the head. "Where is everyone?" Marc demands still struggling to remember how they all got here. *"Tetra, Dreyri, Wesley and I are right here"* Smirnov answers from the darkness. *"Simo and Fire are off stealing food"* Smirnov continues, *"and Akawana is still out cold over there."*

"And Hawth-" Marc starts, however the moment the first part of Hawthorne's name escape his mouth everything comes rushing back to Marc. *"The cave can't take one of your attacks"* Smirnov warns, well aware what is going through his captain's mind at the moment. Marc's fingers dig themselves into his palms drawing blood as he seethes silently in the darkness. Marc feels Tetra's touch in the darkness as she hugs him and his breathing regulates.

"First we need money" Marc says as The Black Swords gather around a small fire and eat the food Fire and Simo brought back. "Then we will use that money to get another ship" Marc continues, "then I am going to feed Yajuu one of his heads and Hawthorne's ball sack" Marc suddenly shouts causing the cave to echo. *"Yajuu is dead"* Smirnov says regrettably, no doubt bitter the crew can't have their revenge. "Ill make do with fucking Hawthorne then" Marc says darkly, "we leave as soon as Akawana is conscious."


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 24, 2009)

They crew was pissed. They wanted revenge. Santabeard knew just where to begin too. Santabeard had his entire workshop watched at all times by video camera den den mushi's. The crew went to the tapes and watched until they saw the identity of the crook. Santabeard recognized him immediately. It was one of his butthurt, old enemies, the Grinch. He was an expert in thievery and he always tried to stop Santabeard's giving of gifts. He gathered everyone around in order to make a plan.

-Meanwhile-
Did you complete the mission Grinch? A man asked.
Yes I did. Christmas isn't coming to the people this year, Ham Master Master Ham,
Good, Ham Master said, Your part of this operation is complete. You are free to do whatever you want now without needing my permission,
What about my payment?
Go and see Pans Luber to get your cut.
Pans Luber entered the scene to inquire about what exactly they were doing.
Ham Master, why am I paying this Grinch for stealing some weapons and supplies? I could have just bought some if that's what you needed.
Grinch, leave. He left, Do you know who those thins came from?
No. I didn't bother to find out,
Santabeard. Pans smiled. Like the Grinch, he was an old enemy too, Yes. That's right. I've enlisted you, Grinch, and one other who detests Santabeard. Grinch did his part. He stole the gifts. Now Santabeard and his band of losers will fight to try and save Christmas. However, we he does, he'll be destroyed by a special surprise I have in store for him.
Since this is Santabeard we're speaking of, I would like a job that has more involvement then funding,
Fair enough. Grinch will ask you for payment. When he does, find out what he's going to be stealing from next, then let Santabeard know. He'll be the bait.

-Later-
Santabeard and his crew all were planning how to get Christmas back for hours. Nothing was occurring to them. Then they got a mysterious message, from a mysterious bird. Santabeard opened it and it read.
_Dear Santabeard or whoever happens to read this,
The one who stole Christmas was the Grinch. If you want to get even, he is going to Winter Island tonight late to rob all of their decorations.

Good luck,
Anon_

They read this message and decided it was the only lead they had. They quickly devised a plan. Cindy Boo-hoo who was no more then two along with Skoopy the dog was going to go to Winter Island in order to beat the crap out of the man who robbed him. Santabeard, James McPayne, and Charles Brown were all going in teams of 2, Santabeard on 1 team and James and Charles on another in their ships. They would wait for a den den mushi message telling where the presents were then sail there fast. Mindy Boo-hoo and Skoopy set sail.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 25, 2009)

Grinch sneaked around Winter Island stealing everything there was. Every decoration, every stocking, every piece of food, and even the Christmas trees. However he was unaware of a psycho stalking him. It was Mindy Boo-hoo who was about to take revenge. Grinch, dressed as Santa, was stuffing a Christmas tree up a chimney. That's when Mindy revealed herself.
Santa? She said to him, with the most sincere and innocent of eyes, Why are you taking the Christmas tree?
Well you see the tree is broken. It's won't light and decorations won't hang-
It's not good to lie Santa. Nor is it good to steal,
What?
That's right Grinch. I know everything you've done. Now you're going to pay. Tee-hee! 9 flaming chainsaws that Mindy juggled appeared from nowhere.
Holy shit!
That's right!

She advanced at the Grinch, juggling the flaming chainsaws. Grinch quaked in fear. However, he then decided that she was just a little girl. Nothing that the old rival of Santabeard couldn't handle. He rushed strait forward at Mindy and that was his last mistake. He was in ways that cannot be described during a Christmas special.
Mindy searched the dead body and came up with a check that had Pans Luber's name on it and the name of the island he wrote the check on. She got on the den den mushi.
Did you take care of the Grinch? Santabeard asked.
Yes. I also made more of him. He can be in a mi~~~~~~llion places at on ce if need be now,
That is one twisted girl, Santabeard said to himself.
The next lead is Pans Luber at Wright Island
Very good, we'll meet you and Skoopy-
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Mindy let out a blood curdling scream, then the connection was dropped. Santabeard decided that Pans had to be behind this. He rounded up the crew and with only a few hours before Christmas, they headed to Wright Island.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 25, 2009)

Santabeard, Charles Brown, and James McPayne all sailed on their grand ship on their way to Wright Island to save Christmas.It was a close island, they could get there in a half hour or so. They sailed and prepared. John McPayne got his guns clean and ready. Charles Brown  readied his nunchucks. Santabeard recited motivational quotes and speeches to himself in order to boost his confidence. It was a waste of time really though. He already knew he was the shit.
When they grew closer to the island, a lone ship could be seen in the distance. Santabeard didn't want to take any chances so he sent Charles Brown on a dingy to enter the ship. He found Skoopy the dog on the ship. Harmless. The two didn't contact Santabeard in the sea, and didn't try to meet with him in the water. They just stayed there. Santabeard figured they were planning something and trusted them enough to move on.
Santabeard and James McPayne landed on Wright Island. Finding the enemy's base wasn't hard. They knew since Pans Luber was involved, they would be hiding out at he largest place in the town.
As soon as they entered, they were presented with a challenge. There was a fork with 2 arrow signs. The one that pointed left said, "James McPayne," the one that pointed right said, "Santabeard,". The two got together to strategize.
I think we should do the opposite of what the sign says, James told Santabeard.
No. That's what they want us to do, Santabeard responded, They're going to think we'll see the signs, then do the opposite. Then we'll be led into a trap that was made specifically for the person opposite of what the sign says.
I like that logic,
They went to the sides the signs told them to. They opened a door that blocked their way to the next corridor. When James walked down, the floor opened, and he fell into a room with at least 3 feet of bills and coins lying on the ground. Santabeard walked into the room with all of the gifts.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 26, 2009)

Charles entered the boat Skoopy was on expecting an ally. What he got was an enemy. Skoopy had been a spy the entire time. He was the reason Grinch could get into the workshop, he was the reason Mindy Boo-hoo was kidnapped, and now his final job was to keep Charles occupied so there's one less person to deal with at HQ.
He attacked with vicious, deadly claws. Charles only evaded. He couldn't bare to kill his own dog. He just ducked and jumped as everything behind him was getting destroyed. Wood, steel, nothing was surviving this vicious attack. Chuck couldn't understand why.
Skoopy! You've been with me since the beginning! Why are you trying to kill me now? Of course since Skoopy was only a dog, he could't give an answer. He only growled, hissed and attacked some more, You used to love Christmas! Why did you help steal it? Charles asked in vein. Skoopy's motive was something he would never understand. Maybe he hated that he was a part of helping pirates. Maybe he didn't like the crew. However the reason Charles thinks it is is when they accepted Mindy Boo-hoo, who was the most unstable psycho he had ever come across. Perhaps Skoopy felt betrayed.
Nevertheless, Charles knew what he had to do. He needed to win the fight in order to save his own life. Charles continued to evade the slashes until there was an opening, then he bashed him with his nunchucks, which sent him flying into the water.
Skoopy could swim. Charles hoped that he would survive and return, learning from his mistake.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 26, 2009)

James McPayne fell into a room that had money up to his waist. He stood then looked over at a man standing in the room with him.
Pans Luber?
Yes. I am Pans Luber. You are James McPayne. I see you followed the sign just like we had planned.
I knew we should have switched, James said to himself.
That's unfortunate for you, Pans said, You see, I am a money man. I can control and manipulate money. That puts me at quite the advantage.
James pulled out one of the 7 things he was armed with. An assault rifle. He pulled the trigger in order to end the fight fast. Pans made armor made of coins rise up and shield himself from the fire. Then he made two fists made of bills come flying at James. James pulled out the second thing he was armed with real fast, a pair of knives. He cut the fists before he could get hit my them.
Good. I see you can defend yourself and not just fire a trigger like a monkey. I don't feel like fighting for too long, so I'll just end this now.
The bils were beginning to take form. In a little more then an instant, there was a giant, 10-foot tall human shaped being made of money. It rushed at James. James thinking fast pulled out the 3rd thing he was armed with. It was a grenade launcher. He fired 10 or 11 times at it. That's all it took. The bills all caught fire and soon burned away into ash.
Before Pans could even say anything, James rushed fourth with the 4th thing he was armed with a pair of sawnoff shotguns. He ran firing the weapons as fast as he could, each shell breaking the coins more and more. Now he was right in Pans' face. It was over. Pans made the coins wrap around himself like armor. James pulled out the 5th thing he was armed with. C4. He attached it, got away as fast as he could then blew him away.
That was fun. This fight was explosive. A crowd of people from the heavens booed at that quick remark, Hey! They can't all be good ones!


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 26, 2009)

Santabeard wandered through the room with all of the gifts that he and his crew had slaved to make. He could grab the gifts and leave but that would be too easy.
Hello!? He shouted, I know someone is there! Show up so I can fight you!
Fight you? Ham Master Master Ham revealed himself, I wouldn't stand a chance against the great Santabeard. No, I won't fight you, I'll blackmail you.
People always try to blackmail me Ham. It's never worked.
This time it will! I have Mindy Boo-Hoo and tied to her is tons of explosives! It's bound to kill her!
You need to try harder then that! Santabeard proclaimed, I regret taking Mindy Boo-Hoo in. She's a murderous psycho! She deserves to die herself. Santabeard slowly walked closer and closer to Ham.
Stop where you are! I'll blow her up! I swear to Oda I'll blow her up!
I just told you I didn't care! Besides I don't believe in Oda! I believe in Jesus Christ! He'll be born in a couple of hours you know.
Fine you asked for it! He grabed a small detonator out of his pocket, then clicked on the button. An explosion could be heard. Santabeard stood  in Ham's face.
*Santa Pimp Slap!* Santabeard pimp slapped him so hard, Ham's face flew off his head.
It was over, Santabeard had won. 

Santabeard and James got the toys and loaded them onto his ship. They had won their fights without even any blood on their lips. Santabeard had told James that Mindy was down then they met with Charles Brown. He told them that Skoopy was a spy, however hopefully he didn't die.
All night they worked and delivered, they gave gifts, presents, and coats to people who shivered. In exchange they got cookies and an eggnog drink so that in the middle of the night they could still think.
When it was over they all gathered around. All of their faces had a frown. Two of their own they had just lost. Maybe on Christmas, that was the cost. However they never grew tired of doing good on Christmas, because the true meaning of Christmas was something they could believe. It was about doing good things no matter what you may lose, because there is always someone out there that has less then you.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 27, 2009)

*Redwood Tree Island/Lucy vs. CP5 Agent Rae...*
"Huh?!" Lucy exclaims as she steps right over the tree branch and hurtles over 400 feet to the forest floor. "WOAH WHAT THE HELL?!!" Lucy instinctively reaches out her right hand and manages to snag the edge of the branch with her right hand, digging her fingernails into the bark. A buzzing sound draws close towards Lucy. From the canopy over head Agent Rae flies towards the gunslinger, his bumble bee wings fluttering faster then even Lucy's eyes can track. 

_"You fought off the drug? Unexpected, but you cannot fight off this."_ 

He points his hand cannon at her face and presses the trigger. Lucy's eyes widen and in the second before he presses the trigger she lets go and plummets downwards. Rae's hand cannon belches forth a white hot explosive shell...

*BOOM!*

Lucy lands on long tree branch and simultaneously snap rolls forward. The explosive shell hits where she was just standing and explodes in gush of fire and wooden debris. Lucy quickly leapfrogs to another branch and draws her silver revolver's, looking upwards for the bumblebee like CP5 agent. 

"Where are you?!" she mutters through gritted teeth. 

_"Behind you..."_ Rae says in his insect like voice, hovering right behind Lucy from the tree branches above. He fires another explosive shell at her.  

*BOOM! * 

Lucy narrowly manages to dive away to the side, almost rolling over the wide tree branch that she stands on. The explosive shell hits the tree trunk causing the entire tree to tremble, but the Redwood trees are second only to Adam wood and it stands firm. 

Lucy returns fire, her silver revolvers coughing up bullets at her opponent. Rae nimbly zips up and down in the air in a random pattern, avoiding the hail of bullets. Lucy tries to track him firing at him. Rae's bumblebee wings flap so fast you can barely see them. 

_"Stinger Missile!" _ Rae commands pointing his bee stinger at Lucy.

"Hey what are you mooning me or something?!" Lucy responds as she reloads, her fingers moving double time to insert more bullets into her six shooters. 

Suddenly Rae's Bee stinger blasts out like a rocket propelled missile at Lucy. "Should've seen that coming!" the gunslinger as she finishes loading her revolvers. 

*"Berserker Bullet!" *

Lucy fires a single black shell at the flying bee stinger. The shell explodes into dozens of tinier fragments that whip around in the air erratically, making a loud buzzing sound. Suddenly all the fragments explode at the same time, combining to create a much larger fireball that envelops the stinger. 

*BABOOOOM! *

Lucy smirks with satisfaction. That was the first time she used that bullet successfully in the field. 

Rae looks at Lucy with a mild disapproval and lands in front of her. _"Switching to CQC," _ he says mechanically. His wings stop fluttering and large serrated stingers, about a foot long each, grow on each of his fingers. 

"CQC?" Lucy asks with a befuddled face. "What's that like some kind of men's magazine?" However she quickly gets the hint that this freak wants to fight face to face. 

Lucy holsters her revolvers and draws the silver katana strapped to her back. "Yeah I can do CQC..." she responds with a grin.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 27, 2009)

*Traveling the waves...*
 cruises along the waves of the ocean aboard his Jet Dial propelled waver with red flame streaks painted across its hull. It sort of looks like a cross between an oversized surfboard and a jet ski, complete with a large sail, which is currently wrapped up, for when the dials need a recharge. 

Life is good, Robbie thinks to himself as his waver crests along the waves. I'm alive, got no nagging girlfriend, no crummy dead end job, I'm doing what I want when I want, I got no complaints. 

Robbie forgot to knock on wood apparently however because suddenly the motor in one of his jet dials sputters out a black acrid smoke. "Aw shit..." Robbie mutters as he turns towards the rear of the waver. In the far distance he can see the faint outline of an island. He figures he can make it with just one dial. 

"Well as long as the other jet dial holds I'll be fine," he says aloud. 

*BABOOOM!  *

Said other Jet Dial suddenly explodes propelling the waver high into the sky like a streaking fireball, with Robbie still firmly attached to it. 

"AAAAAAAAAAAAW SHIT!!!!"  

_Mist Island..._
Helen stands at the edge of a high cliff overlooking the ocean. Five hundred feet below, the crashing waves pound upon jagged rocks. With tears in her eyes Helen draws her cursed katana, the Nidai Kitetsu. The ebony wash of the blade glints at her and Helen can feel its menacing aura thrumming through her hands. 

Ever since she bought this blade from a sword shop over a decade ago, things have gone wrong. She vividly remembers the sword shop owner warning her that every owner of the Nidai Kitetsu had met a terrible fate, and that the sword always returned back to the shop one way or another. Helen had laughed it off with a smirk, saying that she made her own fate, and for a time it seemed as if she truly had mastered the sword's curse. She met a great crew, formed a close bond with them, and the future seemed so bright and promising...but then it all seemed to slip out of her hands like grains of sand. Her father died, she lost her crew, she almost died in the calm belt, and then contracted a fatal disease that forced a desperate Flynn to literally deep freeze her. 

Now that she's awake and cured however, her world is still just as empty. "You've won," she tells the sword in a bitter voice, raising it up in front of her face and catching her reflection against the flat of the highly polished blade. "Are you happy?"  

Helen points the tip of the blade towards her abdomen. She can feel the handle of the blade heat up in her grip. "Yeah that's what you want huh?" Helen asks it with a smirk, "That's what you've always wanted..."  

Before she plunges the blade through her midsection, Helen says a last farewell to all her lost friends and family. She feels sorry for Flynn but he'll move on with the other five hundred ladies in his black book anyway she realizes. Helen closes her eyes and grits her teeth taking one last breath...

"INCOMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" a voice screams from above.

Helen opens her eyes and looks above with a startled face to see a man falling out of the sky just ahead of a giant smoke trail of debris. 

"Huh?!" 

The man lands on Helen and his flaming waver slams into the ground about ten feet away in a fiery wreck. Robbie Lightyear feels his world spin around as he tries to get his bearings. "Wow that landing was softer then I thought it would be," he mumbles. Then he realizes he's sitting on some ladies backside. 

He looks down and sees a dazed Helen sprawled out under him, glaring up at him with a black katana in her grip. 

"Aw shit!" Robbie exclaims.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Dec 27, 2009)

*With The Avatar Pirates*

Cantido drops on the docks beside the other three avatar nimbly. Korver smiles adjusts his glasses and motions for everyone to follow him without a word. "Wait aren't you going to ask me how much I took?" Cantido asked in bewilderment. "Its just money" Korver says casually without skipping a beat, "besides you seem like a sensible girl, I don't you think you would take more than you need." "You have no reason to trust me though" Cantido insists. "Well I find life is a lot more interesting when you give people a chance" Korver says simply.

"Now lets go find something to do" Korver says taking a cigar out of his pocket. Korver takes out his platinum lighter and the air is soon filled with with his cigar smoke as the avatars make their way towards the town center. "Is anyone hungry?" Korver asks politely. The crew reply with a yes and Korver smiles, "good because I am starving too. What say we try that restaurant over there" Korver says pointing at a rustic tavern. The crew enter the establishment and take seats near the windows. *"You will have to excuse the noise"* a waitress says as she hands out menus. "What noise?" Korver asks curiously as a man suddenly comes flying through the window landing on his table. *"That noise"* the waitress says apologetically.

Kaito lifts the man from the table and sets him on his feet. He is dazed and struggles to stand. The waitress apologizes profusely but Korver waves it away casually as he dusts some glass shards off his clothing. Suddenly the area is filled with noise as the beginnings of a brawl start to take shape outside the tavern. "What is going on?" Hinara asks concerned. *"A few months ago some pirates made nest here"* the waitress explains cleaning up the avatar table. *"They have been extorting us ever since, once in a while the townsfolk rally against them but we don't stand a chance against fruit users."*

*With The Yonkou*

The silence in the cave is broken when Akawana awakes with a gasp followed by a blood curling scream. Immediately she is surrounded in a defensive formation by seven figures. "Simo" Marc curses in annoyance. "There is nobody here but us" Simo says quickly, "she is just frightened." "Can we get some fucking light in here?" Marc grumbles. Wesley quickly rekindles the bonfire with his welding torches and a calming light fills the cave. Tetra and Fire rush forward to console Akawana who still thrashes about in fear and confusion. 

When they finally calm Akawana down Marc speaks. "What happened on the ship?" "There was an explosion from within the ship itself" Akawana explains. "I just managed to get a shield around me in time but I was already too weak from holding off the Yajuu fleet, it broke and the damage knocked me out." Tetra and Fire squeeze Akawana's shoulders supportively as she takes in her surroundings. "How the hell did we make it out alive?" Akawana asks in bewilderment. Everyone turns to look at Marc who averts his eyes. 

"Hawthorne betrayed us" Marc explains bitterly, "he rigged our ship to explode." Akawana swallows a lump in her throat, "is he-?" Akawana stops. "I fell into the water before I could kill him" Marc says angrily. "I failed everyone" Marc says the air around him starting to get heavy. "I failed to kill that fucker Yajuu, I failed to defend my crew and my ship, I failed to kill that treacherous fuck Hawthorne and I failed you" Marc shouts his body turning black as the gravity envelops him.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 27, 2009)

*Falgoria Island: With Feroy and Gene*
After a rather short journey from Gylat Island where the very first Hoax Pirates defeated a slew of marines, Feroy and Gene arrive on Falgoria island on the stolen Marine Vessel. The two have absolutely no experience in the field of being a helmsman and controlling a large ship like that, so of course, they make a crash into a large building that is positioned next to the docks of the peaceful island, causing a huge ruckus.

Feroy and Gene descend the Marine ship in a nonchalant matter, as if nothing happened. Citizens of Falgoria watch in horror as their honored light house is destroyed by the ship. Numerous townsfolk approach Feroy and Gene with disturbed expressions upon their faces.

"Do you understand what you just did?"
"You just destroyed Falgoria's lighthouse, the gem of the West Blue!"

Feroy looks back at the lighthouse that is now up in flames. The pirate captain shrugs and continuous to walk forward with Gene by his side, completely ignoring the angry people. "Seems that you all have a problem, you should get that fixed." Feroy said as he put his hand up and waved at the townsfolk.

"Filthy scoundrel!"
"You won't get away with destroying our lighthouse!"
"The marines shall have your head!"
"You get your ass back here and rebuild it!"

The townsfolk chased after the two Hoax Pirates wielding miscellaneous weapons. Feroy quickly turned around and started spinning his staff with the purple gem at the top of it.

*"SOMMO!"* Feroy exclaimed in an otherworldly voice. The townsfolk were on the ground enjoying a peaceful rest while Feroy and Gene continued to walk on.

"Our goal here is to scout out possible members for our crew, Gene." Feroy said observing the main town-square in Falgoria. "Nothing less than the best can join my crew. Afterall, I'm fitting to become the next pirate king! The marine will quiver at the mention of the Hoax Pirates. The Shichibukai will want to ally themselves with us. The Yonkou will beg on their knees for us to take their territory!"
The young captain spoke as if he was the strongest man in the world.

By any means necessary, he intended to be.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 27, 2009)

*Derrick vs Sasori*

The two clash blades, "It sure has been a while since I've used one sword...Well not since back when I was training with-" Suddenly the hardened lava that formed the blade gets cut into two, "Crap!" Sasori's blade slashes his shoulder.

He dives out of the way before he can get too damaged then he looks at the broken blade, "What happened?" he says as the rest reverts to lava, "I guess my sword isn't as good as I thought, I need to focus while using it to keep it hardened," he then reforms it, "Lets keep focused this time," he says charging forward.

The continue to trade sword slashes. Derrick pulls back his sword and swings it forward, and as Sasori clashes with it the sword begins to change, "Melt!" the lava sword starts to melt and it covers Sasori's blade, "Harden!" it then hardens around the blade.

"Magma Suprise!" he makes a fist with his free hand and slams it into his stomach. It then produces a blast of lava that sends Sasori flying, however his sword stayed within Derrick's lava trap.

He reverts the hardened magma back into it's liqud form and then grasps the broadsword. He chucks it off into the distance behind him and then walks toward Sasori, reforming his own Lava Blade, "Well, you're weaponless now, wana' call off your little friends and we can just get a move on?"

Sasori rolls his eyes, "You're a fool, we will get you and your Devil Fruit using friends. Of course we'll simply kill the other two now, but you three will be great help towards our research. Especially you...the destructive capabilities of the Kazan Fruit are far greater than you even know."

"Incase you haven't notice, I'm kicking your ass right now. You've got bigger problems than what my Devil Fruit does," Sasori grins, "Well you clearly don't know what my abilities are," his hair begins to grow and raise into the air. He then stabs his follicals straight at the Captain. They stab into his chest and shoulders, "Guh!" he spits out some blood. 

The hair then wraps around Derrick and lifts him into the air, "If my swordsmenship was troubling you then you don't stand a chance," he says slamming him into a building, keeping his hair wrapped around him however, "I'll keep you just alive enough for us to rip your Devil Fruit from your body!" he shouts slamming Derrick into the ground.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 27, 2009)

*Lucy vs. CP5 Agent Rae...*
Lucy draws forth her silver katana and beckons Rae, the Bumblebee man, forward. Rae flexes his fingers which have extended into giant foot long black stingers and willingly obliges, rushing at Lucy and stabbing at her. 

Lucy swings her katana about and parries his stingers. The clang of metal on metal tells her that his stingers are as tough as her katana's steel blade. "What are you? A freaky zoan or something?" Lucy asks Rae as she ducks under him and stabs at his face. Rae swerves his head to the side and charges up his stingers.  

_"Stinger Barrage!"_ he responds, stabbing at her body in a flurry from all angles. 

Lucy pumps her arms furiously, blocking and parrying rapidly with her katana. Rae's flurry puts her on the backstep as she defends. 
*
"Stinger Storm!" *

The tips of Rae's stingers shoot like bullets at Lucy. "CHEATER!" the Gunslinger yells at him, snap rolling to the side as quickly as she can. A stinger manages to stab into her left ankle and she stumbles onto her stomach.

Rae quickly dives over at her with his stingers high over his head and stabs at her vital spots. _"You are terminated."  _

*BANG!*

Lucy draws her left silver revolver in a blur and shoots him between the eyes as he dives at her. Rae's jaw hangs agape while still in midair and he crashes onto Lucy in a heap. 

"Dang it get off me!" Lucy exclaims, as she pushes his heavy bumblebee body off of her. She points at him with her right index finger, "I can cheat too!" 

The gunslinger sits upwards and pulls out the stinger from her left ankle. "Agh! That hurts like the dickens!" she exclaims, hoping that she isn't allergic to bee stings.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 27, 2009)

With Kaimetsu-

He?d been on the island  of Falgoria for a few days now. Staying at a rather luxurious in and resting while his arms and legs healed. He?d been nearly up to 100% and was ready to get back to his search for Byakoniyuri. ?I?ll go to the pub once more.? He thought to himself, slowly sitting up out of bed. He?d heard a few stories about this town; The island?s mayor had secret dealings with the black market to make money. Did he care? No, not really, but it would be helpful for blackmail later on. 

Outside the town-

?MAYOR!!! MAYOR!!? A man rushes into the mayors office. ?What is it!?? On the desk reads a sign.?Sir Finchlind.? He was a rather old looking man, the top of his head completely bald, only gray hair forming a half circle round his head. ?There?s? these men! Well a man and a woman! They crashed into the lighthouse then, they took out a bunch of the civilians! The worst part is, the man has a bounty poster! I think he?s a pirate!? the man shouts. ?Pirates?. PIRATES!?? The mayor shoots up. ?Those bastards? they must be after that? I can?t allow it? SEND THE DEFENCE FORCE! DON?T LET A SINGLE ONE GET AWAY!?

Jasmine Vs Shini-

The two stood dead to each other in the building. The tables were busted and the glass littered the floor. ?Have you prepared for death?? Shini asked her. ?No, why should i? I can?t die until my brothers acknowledge me.? She holds her Katana tight. ?I?m sorry then, you will die before that time.? Shini readies his daggers and charges towards her. Jasmine raises her katana as Shini spins himself, unleashing slash after slash like a spinning top.

?Urgh? damn it.? Jasmine steps backward to deal with his onslaught. ?I won?t die here!? She pushes forward and knocks Shini off balance. ?METEOR PUNCH!? she throws a right straight. ?Fool.? Shin pushes backward as Jasmine hits him, using the force to flip back and land on his feet. ?The difference between you and I is obvious.? He shook his head and threw a dagger, it was too quick for her to see and stabbed her shoulder. ?GUAH!? She screams out as she rips the dagger from her body.

?I was imprisoned for five years, assassinating a government official. I have committed 34 assassinations yet that was the only one connected to myself.? He threw two more daggers that stabbed into her other shoulder and right thigh. ?I will kill you and your body will vanish.? He took out two odd looking hand weapons, they resembled a large pair of brass knuckles, but they had three blades on the end of each, going off in a fan direction. The weapon was held tightly in his hand, covering his knuckles with the blades. ?Let us see you vanish.?


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 27, 2009)

-Triage Marine Base-
So now the Conquistadors were divided into 2 groups. One was Attila, Randy, and Mufasa who were all locked up in the second in command Lenny's office. The other was Sum Ergo by himself. It had been awhile since he had gotten his ass kicked by Lenny. However after Attila failed, most of the marine troops had been sent out to searched for him. It did not look good for the crew. The hallway Sum Ergo was in was very close to the ship they were all working their way too. Now he was driven deep into the base and fighting was his only answer out. Attila, Randy, and Mufasa faced a different challenge. Not only were their bonds tough to break, but they had a tough opponent to get through. The second in command was tough enough to destroy Sum just as easily as the 1st in command destroyed Attila. Not only did the crew have these challenges to face, but also Vice Admiral Chuck Osbourn who had the power to trash Hannibal Leonidas a man who is a multitude stronger then Attila before he was hypnotized was on his way to the base for a routine inspection that he was forced to do as punishment for his past.

-With Sum-
He was hiding in a closet very deep in the base. He knew that his crew had been captured. Above all though, he knew that his cover wouldn't last much longer. He could hear footsteps working its way down the hallway the closet was located in. He just hoped that there wasn't a higher-up there and he could fight the person who finds him. That hope was shattered when he heard the 3rd in command, Larry's voice.
We know you're somewhere here, Marine! You'll save me paperwork if you just show yourself now!
Sum grabbed his hammer tight. Showing himself didn't seem like the worst idea ever, Hiding like this is beneath me, Sum said to himself as a reassuring statement. He took a deep breath then opened the door.
There you are marine! I was beginning to think you were going to hide all day like a coward. Marines aren't cowards.
Sum didn't say a word, he just rushed forward at Larry. He swung his hammer as hard and as fast as he could at his enemy's torso. Direct hit! He was sent flying through a wall, into a kitchen. Cooks ran out of the room. None of them thought of arming themselves and firing. If the 3rd in command was in a fight, it was best for them to stay out of it.
Interesting. Have you gotten that strong? Larry whipped out his arms. They were nunchucks. He swung them around simply to showoff then rushed at Sum and struck him like he was stricken himself. Sum was sent flying through another wall that led into another room. It was a gym. Marines in there grabbed swords and other weapons to fight the turncoat. Sum just mowed them down, which was his way of walking the blow he just received off. 
Larry made his way into the gym, showing off with his nunchucks more.He steadily made his way in range. He went for a hit, but Sum ducked under it. He went for another his with his other weapon. Sum blocked it with his hammer and gave him a kick in the gut as a counter.
His hammer became untangled and he bashed his head down to the ground. This made the floor collapse, and the two fell down a story. The victor was yet to be clear, but one thing was clear. Before this fight ended, the marine base was going to be in pieces.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Dec 28, 2009)

*With The Avatar Pirates*

"Fruit users you say" Korver says lifting his sun glasses clearly interested. "What kind of fruits do they use?" Cantido says butting in. *"They are-"* the woman starts. "No!" Korver says quickly but calmly, "don't tell us, it wouldn't be nearly as interesting." Cantido looks at Korver dumbstruck, "interesting?" she questions almost darkly. "You aren't going to last very long out here if you keep up this foolishness about interesting" Cantido snaps.

"What fun is it if we know what they can do and what they are capable of?" Korver asks politely. "Surviving isn't supposed to be fun" Cantido retorts, "if there is information you can use to aid your survival you take it!" "I would rather die than live such a boring life" Korver says seriously. Cantido looks at Korver with her mouth gaping, she is actually at a loss for words. Kaito and Hinara chuckle, *"thats our captain for you"* they say in unison.

"Now what say we go help the nice townsfolk" Korver says looking at his crew. Hinara and Kaito nod quickly and eventually Cantido nods too, no doubt remembering her debt to this idiot of a man sitting across from her. *"We appreciate the offer"* the waitress says quickly, *"but the marines will be after you if you interfere."* "So the marines are being paid off are they?" Korver deduces. The waitress nods and Korver smiles, "well that just makes it more interesting doesn't it." Cantido face palms loudly with a *SMACK!*

*With The Yonkou*

Tetra appears quickly in front of Marc as the cave rumbles underneath his power. "Don't be silly" she says being careful not to get too close while his gravity shield is up. "If it weren't for you we would all be dead." At those words the violent rumbling ceases and the darkness around Marc slowly fades away. "Don't dwell on the past love" Tetra whispers as she hugs her husband. "Look towards our future, we need you now more than ever."

"We need to go about securing a ship first" Marc explains. "Obviously it will be a piece of shit but it will only be temporary." "There is a harbor not too far from here" Simo's disembodied voice says. "At the moment the activity there is minimal, they can't oppose us anything but casualties will be minimized if not eliminated." "Head out" Marc says strapping his swords to his body. *"AYE AYE CAPTAIN!"* the crews roars echo around the cave.

_Moments later.........._

"Listen up fuckers" Marc roars on the harbor docks. "We are taking one of the boats, if you treasure your life back the fuck up and shut the fuck up." Cloud and Storm growl threateningly causing several people to take large steps backward. *"It can't be"* someone whispers, *"isn't that one of the yonkou? What the hell is he doing here stealing ships?"* "Which one Tetra?" Marc asks as he releases a blast of his king's haki knocking all the people on the dock unconscious.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 28, 2009)

-With Attila, Randy, and Mufasa-
They were sitting tied up with steel in the second in command Lenny's office. Their hands were binded behind their backs and their feet were binded together making moving very tough and obvious. Lenny sat in his office doing the paperwork for the incident that had just happened.
Hahahaha! This isn't where I expected to be this morning. Nope. Hey you! I demand a proper holding cell! Mufasa joked.
Shut the hell up scum! Lenny shouted, I'm doing the paperwork for that right now.
Where are you sending us? Impel Down? I always sort of wanted to spend a night or two there,
Shut the hell up Mufasa! Randy said, That's the last place I want to end up!
You don't need to worry. The three of you are too pathetic for Impel Down. I'll just send you to some maximum security prison here in the East.
I wouldn't. I already broke out of one of those. Wouldn't be too tough to break out of another, Attila started, It would be easier for you to just kill us here,
Don't tempt me, Lenny said, The only reason I'm not is because I don't like doing that much paperwork. And another thing! You three talk too much! Shut the hell up!
How about you make me shut up? Maybe you can beat me until my mouth won't open, Attila said. Randy thought Attila was losing his mind. Mufasa had to try very hard to keep from laughing. Lenny got up and kicked Attila in the face, I didn't think you were a coward, Attila recieved another kick in the face, Why don't you fight properly? Beating a chained up man isn't much of an achievement, that warranted another kick in the face, Your boss could defeat me quite easily. How long has it been since you sized yourself up against him? Attila asked. Another kick in the face was received.
I'm just as good as he is! Lenny shouted.
Prove it, Attila challenged.
I have nothing to prove to you, Lenny said in rebuttal.
Attila continued to keep Lenny distracted with mind games. That was his forte after all. While that was going on, Mufasa crawled his way over to Lenny's desk. He found the keys. Then he crawled back over to Randy. Randy moved the cuffs on his arms so that they key hole was placed over the key, then twisted them so his cuffs were unlocked. With his newly free hands, he unlocked his legs, then he unbound Mufasa.
*Strength!* Randy used his strength chakra and punched Lenny in the back as hard as possible. Mufasa then transformed into a lion and bit Lenny and kept him on the ground while Randy unbound Attila.
Get off him! Attila ordered, I'll fight this coward fairly.

Now there were going to be two fights that could destroy the place. Sum Ergo vs. The 3rd in command Larry, and Attila Achilles vs. the 2nd in command Lenny.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 30, 2009)

Jasmine Vs Shini-

"Reapers clutch." Shini's hand stretches out and grabs Jasmine's shoulder, then his other hand digs the knuckle blades into her shoulder. "GUAH!" She screams and quickly grits her teeth, throwing a right hook into Shini's face and knocking him away. "Damn it." She held her katana tightly, she would push threw this, she had too. "You're strong." Shini wiped his mouth. "But that is not enough." 

He leaped into the air and seemed to vanish. He was an assassin after all, he was able to hide in the open and be seen without being found. A small gust of wind tipped Jasmine off to his location, she quickly turned around and blocked his blades with her katana. "You shouldn't jump so fast in a place without wind! It makes you obvious!" she throws the assassin away with her blade and prepares for the next strike.

"You are right, it opens my location to you. Though this is not an assassination, this is a murder. I am not here to take you out quietly, i am here to make you suffer. Those are my orders, i will torture and torment the crew of the Crimson fist pirates and make their devil's fruit users come to us." He leaped out of the corner again, this time, there was no sound until Jasmine's side was cut open. "Guah!" She screams and drops her blade,grabbing her bleeding side.

"I can be as silent as i wish. There is no victory for you." his voice seems t echo. "And so what? There's always a chance at victory! no matter how low the odds there is always a chance you can win!" She shouts back, looking around in the darkness. "There is no chance here, the odds of your leaving alive are zero." With that, she could see him coming straight at her, both hand blades ready to pierce.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 30, 2009)

-Attila vs Lenny-
Lenny stood on his feet and brought his fists up. He was a brawler like Attila.
This will be a fun fight, Attila remarked.
There won't be a fight, Lenny said.
He rushed forward at Attila and jabbed at him a few times. They were just dodged by Attila though. Attila counter-attacked with a right hook that tagged Lenny right in the face. It sent his flying through a wall into a different room. He stood and was about to rush back to Attila, but Attila beat him to it. He rushed at Lenny and punched him in the torso three times with a left jab. Lenny managed to tag Attila with an uppercut, then a strong blow to his gut. Before Attila could strike again, Lenny slapped his face 5 or 6 times, then did another blow to the gut. This one sent Attila flying into yet another room.
It was in this room that Sum's fight and Attila's fight met. The two stood back to back staring down their opponents.
You know, this could have went much smoother,
Yes it could have. But this is what you get when you have an idiot lion in your crew that lets people sound the alarm. Although you're not bothered by the fighting are you?
Of course not. I've always wanted to do this.
The two rushed at their opponents, both knocking them into the air, through the ceiling into the story above. Attila lifted Sum, who smashed the ceiling with his sledge and made it come crashing down. The two delivered painful blows to their opponents on their way down.

-With the 1st in command Lonny-
"Sir!" A fodder marine said, "The prisoners that were causing a ruckus earlier are at it again!"
*I'll end this once and for all myself,* Lonny said. He grabbed his whip and got going.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 30, 2009)

*Redwood Tree Island*

"Your disguise does not fool us, Lady Becky. Please do not resist us."

The young Captain looked at her clothes in disgust. She completely forgot that she was wearing a common school girl's uniform. It was embarrassing to fight in such a get up but she had no choice. 

Agent Me didn't seem too interested in attacking Becky and that gave her a bit of time to watch her subordinates fight the other agents. One had a Bumble bee theme and fought with stingers... one had a spider theme and fought with webs... 

"And what's YOUR bug-themed weapon, government dog?!"

Becky turned a violent red as she prepared to attack.

Agent Me slyly cracked his neck before speaking dead-pan. 

"My weapon..."

And then the agent got on his knees and folded his hand. A ray of divine light descended on him. 

"Is prayer."

"WHAT A RIDICULOUS POWER!" Becky shouted bug-eyed.

"Dear God, this is Agent Me requesting the grace to talk Becky Smithson into coming with us quietly. Please respond at your earliest convenience. Hallowed be your name. Agent Me out."

"ARE YOU MAKING OF FUN OF ME?!??!* CODE ORANGE!!!*"

Becky rocketed at the agent with disregard, as was her manner. 

"Soru."

And then the agent vanished... and Becky struggled to halt her mad dash seconds before she would have plunged to her death. The Agent appeared on a branch directly above her head. With madness in her eyes she clawed up the tree to the Mantis's level and charged once more. 

"Soru."

She missed again. The agent was behind her. 

"Lady Becky..." She swung a vicious right, the agent used Soru and appeared to her left. "Do not make me use force. Your father would be displeased with me."

Even though Soru was the only Rokushiki technique a CP6 agent like himself would have mastered, it was more then enough to take care of the young Tenryuubito.

"I'M. (dodged punch) NOT GOING. (Several dodged punches) ANYWHERE WITH YOU!! TELL MY FATHER TO PISS OFF!""

*SCREAMER!!! *

And Becky screamed her lungs out, causing the weaker branches to sway slightly and leaves to be tossed everywhere. The vibration from the attack made Agent Me cover himself. He was knocked back a few feet or so but was for the most part fine. He lifted his head after the assault and Becky was right there, the heat from her fist teasing the hairs of his chin. 

"TAKE THIS!"

Agent Me Soru'd at just the right moment to throw Becky off balance. The preteen slipped off of her branch completely. The WG agent caught her by the blouse. Becky was too angry to think clearly. 

"UNHAND ME, PEASANT!"

She hit the agent's hand and began to fall freely to the ground hundreds of feet below! 

"This might be a problem."

"WAAAAAHHH!"

Becky closed her eyes and hollered as she grabbed for something ANYTHING... and with insane luck she grabbed the neck of a horse-sized brown bird! The bird squawked as Becky put pressure around the throat and willed the creature to fly back up. In a few moments she was in the tip-top of the trees, looking down on the annoying agent below her. 

"HOW... DARE... YOU..."

Becky began to foam out the mouth like a rabid animal as he let go of the bird and fell toward the agent with both fist raised above her head. Her skin bled to an almost purple shade. 

"It's pointless, Lady Becky. You're not fast enou-"

*CODDDDEEE REEDDDD!!!*

And then it was as though a rocket had shot Becky into the branche she fell with so much speed. She brought her fist down on the agent's head in a "hammer-blow" and bark from the branch exploded everywhere. Dust and leaves covered the area. 

Becky huffed and puffed with pupil-less eyes and a ghastly scowl. She waited for the dust to clear and when it did... 

Agent Me was wearing a goofy white wig and granny glasses.

"TIDDILY-FOO!" 

Becky's eye twitched for a second before she burst out laughing. She wanted to remain mad.. she wanted to stay mad enough to break this fool in half, but she just couldn't. That wig and glasses had too much meaning to her. 

"Your father told me about the game he played with you when you were 6. "Mr. Stupid Man", right? He lent me the wig and glasses as he thought it would prove... useful in combating your Devil Fruit."

Becky suddenly came back to herself and realized that her skin was back to normal. She wasn't mad anymore. His trick worked... and that made her mad! She became red once more. 

"As though a stupid trick like that would work on me! I'm not a child anymore! That's not funny!"

Becky charged toward the agent and immediately fell on the ground and burst out laughing. 

The agent stood over her, tickling her stomach with the ends of his antenna's. 

"Your father also told me about the area where you are most ticklish. TIDDLY-FOO!"

Becky's tone went back to normal as she flailed her legs and cried from the laughter. 

"HAHAHAHA! MR. STUPID MAN IS SO RANDOM!!! HAHAHAHAHA!! AND IT'S EVEN FUNNIER BECAUSE YOU'RE A SERIOUS AGENT!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!! I-I HAVE TO GET MAD! I HAVE TO-"

And then she was sent flying into the base of the mammoth like a bullet. Her head was split wide open from the impact and blood filled her vision. Her Devil Fruit wasn't activated when she got kicked. She took that attack head-on... like any normal girl. 

Becky wiped her face and was startled by the blood on her hand. Her mouth fell open as tears bunched in her eyes. She looked terrified. 

Agent Me fell to his knees, glasses and wig still on. Divine light hit him.

"Negotiations have failed, God. I will now apprehend the target with the full extent of force that my superiors granted me. Your forgiveness is requested."


----------



## Michellism (Dec 31, 2009)

*Lyra Sunameko*

The wind blew through Lyra?s wild blonde hair as she laid on daisy's back, half in a daze and still, mostly in an unconscious state. The vibrant sky seemed like a sapphire sea hoisting the fluffy clouds high above the ground and more than just background today. The light clouds drifted by carelessly like always, something Lyra envied and part of the reason she became a pirate was to gain that freedom. The sun sat on the clouds and seemed to be a ghostly ship flying through an albino sea. The sky was radiating pure beauty and glory right now and it was a beautiful sight to behold.

"It's been a whole week" She said to Daisy the giant manta ray who plowed through the sea without a problem. "A whole week since we've stopped at an Island" Lyra added, The lack of food was causing her words to come out slurred. The sun seemed to kiss Lyra's skin in its attempt to tan her while she lay beneath its golden glory. As her eyes slid open slowly and the sun prepared a harsh welcome, stinging her eyes and forcing a small grunt to escape her lips. Slowly everything was blinked into existence and she was able to see once more.

"We need to find an Island and fast. I feel like I'm going to die" Lyra was her overdramatic self as she painted the scenario as a life and death situation. Morphing her hand into that of a rabbit she began to suck away trying to get some flavor into her mouth. _"Don't eat you're hand" _Her imaginary crewmate scolded. His name was Kaito Reoporodo, An invincible swordsman from east blue who used a total of twelve swords in battle. Lyra had "met" the man a few islands back. "But I'm hungry" She complained like an impudent child.

_"Even If you're hungry a true samurai never eats his hand"_ Kaito lectured nodding his imaginery head up and down. "But I'm not a samurai and I'm not a he" She muttered to herself as the swordsman obviously won the argument. A few hours sailing on the Daisy had given the imaginery crew along with Lyra a bit of distance between them and the last Island they visited. The sea was perfect and calm. *"Hey Lyra look" *Mashimo the talking half Squid half Horse member of Lyra's imaginery crew spoke pointing to an Island up ahead with on of his tentacles.

"AN ISLAND!"

Lyra called out excited. Patting her head she decided "Alright crew were going to that Island!" She announced with a big smile. *"Sure looks pretty big"* Mashimo said to himself rubbing the tentacle under his chin in a thinking manner. He had been the first to "join" Her crew way back when and had been sailing with his naive captain for about two years now. _"I'm sure we can handle it"_ Kaito reassured grabbing one of the hilts of his twelve blades. "Alright it's decided onward" Lyra announced. Her first adventure would begin.​


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 2, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Derrick vs Sasori*
> 
> The two clash blades, "It sure has been a while since I've used one sword...Well not since back when I was training with-" Suddenly the hardened lava that formed the blade gets cut into two, "Crap!" Sasori's blade slashes his shoulder.
> 
> ...



Sasori lifts Derrick back into the air with his hair wrapped around him, "You want to see the destructive capabilities of my fruit..." Sasori tightens his hairs grip, "FINE!"

He closes his eyes and begins to focus. A constant flow of lava just starts leaking out of every pour in his body. The lava easily singes the hair binding him, *"Kīlauea!"*

"You little...Scorpion's Strike!" he thrusts his hair at him again but the man now engulfed in lava simply walks through the hair, burning it to pieces, "Fine, I still have one trick left,"  he says calmly as he thrusts the blade coming out of the rope attached to the top of his helmet straight at him.

He catches the weapon and melts the entire thing, blade and all. He then approaches Sasori who is still in a combat ready position. He throws a punch but Derrick catches it and the armored glove soon melts off his hand. He knees him in the gut but the same thing happens to his leg armor.

*"Molten Fists!"* he lets off a flurry of punches straight at his gut, each one melting through the armor and connecting with the skin. 

Sasori's mouth shoots wide open and the lava covered Pirate pulls back his fist, "You won't be getting me or any of my crew, EVER!" he delivers a final punch right to his face, *"ERUPTION!"* as he delivers the punch all of the lava that covered his body shot off his skin and in a firey blast that took Sasori flying through the town in an inferno of an attack.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 2, 2010)

-With the 1st in Command Lonnie-
*Where is the fight taking place? I'll put and end to them instantly,* Lonnie said as he left his office.
"Well sir, there's two big ones. There's Attila Achilles fighting Lenny. They're making their way over to the prison cells," The fodder told Lonnie, "Then there's Sum Ergo-"
*Who the hell is Sum Ergo?*
"It's what the nameless renegade marine has been calling himself. As I was saying, The nameless marine is fighting Larry and they're making their way outside to the fleet of ships we have. The word is The nameless marine has the upper hand and is bringing the fight there on purpose. Mufasa King and Randy Osbourn are wiping out all of the lower ranked marines that they come across. Randy is with Attila and Mufasa is making his way to The nameless marine."
*None of them will have a prayer of getting out of here! I'll stop The nameless marine first!* Lonnie proclaimed.
A different fodder ran in. He was out of breath.
"Sir!" He yelled. Then he began panting heavily until he could speak again, "There's a Vice Admiral here to see you!"
*What? Who!?* Lonnie shouted.
"Vice Admiral Chuck Osbourn! He was sent to check the status of all of the East Blue marine bases. He's waiting at the fleet. He's by himself. No marines with him," The fodder continued to report.
*Goddamn it! Those 4 are going to ruin me! Why the hell does the name Osbourn sound so familiar?* Lonnie said to himself as he walked out the door.

-Sum vs. Larry-
They fought blow for blow, slowly making their way to the fleet. They were at the final corridor before the exit. The tow had been fighting to a draw for at least a half an hour. Something was happening though. While Larry was getting tired, Sum endured without an sign of slowing down. Sum took notice.
Getting tired Larry? Sum asked.
Hell no! Larry said, panting.
Piracy makes one much stronger I have found. While you have been sitting at a desk signing papers, getting out of shape and never fighting, I have been out in the world doing nothing but endless fighting. How does it feel to know the marines you love so much have capped your strength? I doubt I've ever experienced an emotion like it. Sum said as he wailed away at Larry, who was now pretty much put of the fight.
I-I-I He didn't have words, It-
Sum didn't let him finish. He didn't care. He lifted Larry by the throat, then tosses him out of the doors of the base, into the fleet. There were a few hundred fodder out there staring in awe. Sum glared at them with a killing intent. Mufasa ran out of the door and joined him.
Did you beat that guy? Mufasa asked.
Of course, Sum responded.
I was coming to help but I guess you didn't need it. That's scary.
Unfortunately for those two, Chuck Osbourn were out there. They were both KO'd by him before he even knew he was there.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 2, 2010)

*Falgoria Island*
Feroy and Gene decided to stop in a local bar for a bit of relief and refreshments. This bar was quite different than what would be seen on any other island. There were no pirates to be seen. No one that seemed to look like a criminal, a thief, a deceiver, none of that. Just earnest looking people who seemed to be enjoying themselves. 

Upon entering, the expression on Feroy's face immediately turned into disappointment. 

"It would appear that this place also houses a bunch of losers." Feroy said as he went and took a seat with Gene following closely. "This is about the twentieth place we've visited in this town that has people who look terribly weak. And on top of that, people keep coming after us because of that stupid light-house."

Feroy and Gene had a few drinks and left shortly after to depart from the island of Falgoria. It was much too serene and bland for the young captain's taste.

Suddenly, while walking towards the docks, multiple gun shots rang out in the area of where Feroy and Gene were located. Luckily they missed the two Hoax Pirates. Feroy immediately spun his staff and put it in a defensive position while Gene honed her senses and transformed to her hybrid point. Feroy was carefully surveying the area, looking for anyone who sought to oppose him.

A man in a trench coat wielding a katana suddenly dropped down from the sky. Feroy and Gene dodged accordingly, careful not to get hit by the rather large individual. 

"No offens to you pirate scum, but the mayor ordered us to kill you two. You've caused too much of a ruckus." The large man said as he brought down his katana on Feroy. Feroy quickly dodged the strike and searched for an opening. Normally, Feroy would have parried a sword slash with his staff, but this man had too much power and would easily overpower the young captain.

"Gene! You take care of those gunmen in the distance! I'll handle this fellow." Feroy said as he focused his attention on the large man. Gene nodded and rushed into the distance to combat the gunmen who shot at them earlier.

The large man took another swing at Feroy with his katana and feroy dodged once again. "I see.." Feroy said as he carelly observed him. "You see what?! Your grave boy??" The large man said as he attacked once again.

Feroy dodged and used his staff as leverage to propel himself into the air above the large man. Feroy then spun like a wheel and drop kicked the large man in the face. The large man dropped his katana and attended to the wound that was now on his face.

The young captain picked up the katana and charged at the large man and stabbed him through the chest. The large man yelled out in agony from the stab wound.

"You were much too slow and you directed your attention to your wound instead of on me. You were undoubtfully no match for the future pirate king." Feroy said arrogantly as he smashed his staff across the man's face.

Gene returned shortly after with some blood stains on her. Blood stains of the slaughtered gunmen. "Ha! Is this the best the mayor could do?!" Feroy said looking at the defeated goons. "I think we should pay him a visit ourselves. Maybe we can make him give us a good ship." Feroy said walking back towards town.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 2, 2010)

With Kaimetsu-

He'd followed two strange figures from one of the bars, he was careful to stay behind and observe from a distance. These were things he was quiet good at, staying back and observing his prey. Much like his namesake, the black panther would hide before striking. He very much enjoyed the battles the two had, they were ruthless and blood thirsty. Though, This wasn't to his taste exactly, He would do what needed to be done or what he felt like doing. "An interesting group."

He had made his way towards them, jumping from the rooftops. during his time in this town he'd learned a few things. Asking the right questions can get you far in this world after all. The men who attacked were members of the towns defense force, not very strong nor the brightest. But beyond them were the mayors five personal body gaurds. Mercenaries he'd hired to cover for his black market deals.

"Impressive fighting." Kaimetsu complimented the two. "Though you need to do your research before fighting your target. to rush head first into battle with no knowledge leads to disaster." He thought back to his fight with Rodam, a strong marine surprisingly.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 2, 2010)

*Falgoria Island*
Feroy and Gene both stopped at the arrival of a samurai-looking man who decided to step in the way of their path. This man seemed to have a curious aura about him, an aura that no one else on the peaceful island seemed to have.

"Impressive fighting." Kaimetsu complimented the two. "Though you need to do your research before fighting your target. to rush head first into battle with no knowledge leads to disaster."

Feroy raised a curious brow at the stranger. "Oh? I suppose you do have a point." Feroy said in a matter-of-fact type of way. 

For a few moments the three of them did not move. Then suddenly, Feroy's eyes flashed and a slick grin appeared across his face. Feroy quickly spun his staff and swung it swiftly at the samurai.

Kaimetsu effortlessly parried the blow with his katana that was still sheathed.

"Haha! As expected!" Feroy said as he jumped back and put his staff at his side.

Kaimetsu kept his guard up for a few moments while eying the young pirate captain and Gene. You could never bee too careful. 

"No need to look so hostile, I was just testing your resolve." Feroy said with a friendly smile. "How about you come with us to take down the mayor and his goons? You seem to be educated about him." Feroy offered.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 2, 2010)

"No need to look so hostile, I was just testing your resolve." Feroy said with a friendly smile. "How about you come with us to take down the mayor and his goons? You seem to be educated about him." Feroy offered. Kaimetsu met Feroy with a curious look. "And what would the point in that be? I have no qualms with the town, nor do i have qualms with the mayor. I am looking for a man and that is where my goal resides." He looked around at the fallen defense force.

"Perhaps his hired guards have information. Or maybe he does." Feroy answers. "That is a possibility." Kaimetsu thinks to himself. "I am Kurohyou Kaimetsu. You can call me Kai." He turned away from Feroy. "The mayor's mansion is a ways walk from here, There is defense force set up on roof tops and most of the streets, your ruckus has caused the town some worry and they've nearly shut down the entire place. I will handle the ground forces."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 3, 2010)

*Continued from this post...*
here

"Wow...where did you come from?" Robbie asks Helen as he lays sprawled out on her backside. His waver had exploded and he must've flown from a mile before landing on this woman. 

She's kinda cute he thinks to himself and he hopes he made a good first impression. He smirks at Helen and starts to introduce himself to her, unmindful of the fact that he's sitting ontop of her. 

"So what are you doing here? My name's Rob-" 

Suddenly Helen unleashes a powerful killing intent in Robbie's direction and her iceberg blue eyes seem to radiate with intensity at him. 

"Whoah!" Robbie exclaims, taken aback by her sudden focus.

"If you don't get off of me in the next second I'm going to ram this sword..."  she motions her black cursed katana towards him, "Somewhere very unpleasant for you!" she exclaims.  

Robbie mulls over her proposition for the one brief second that he has, "Actually depending on where you ram it it might not be that unpleasant at all..." 

"THAT"S IT!!" Helen roars in anger. 

The swordswoman pushes Robbie off causing him to stagger onto his back. Helen leaps to her feet and slowly strides towards the downed Robbie with a seething expression of fury, tears of rage fall down her cheeks but she pays it no mind. Just when I was about to end my miserable existence this dumb idiot had to come and ruin it she thinks. Helen feels a vicious and raw hatred the likes of which she's never felt before course through her veins, all the sorrow and tragedy that she's felt suddenly explodes like a volcano and poor Robbie has made himself the unwilling target of her wrath. 

"Hey! HEY!" Robbie yells at her, quickly backing away. "What do you think you're doing lady...it was an accident!" 

"You men are all the same!" 

Helen roars like a feral beast and slashes at Robbie vertically. Robbie quickly spring rolls backwards, narrowly avoiding the tip of the blade as it stabs into the earth. Robbie rolls to his feet and visibly sweatdrops as he notices that the tip of Helen's Katana stabbed right where his crotch area just was.

"ARE YOU CRAZY OR SOMETHING?!!" Robbie screams. "I'D LIKE TO HAVE A COUPLE OF LITTLE ROBBIE'S AND...UH....ROBBITTA'S IN THE FUTURE YOU KNOW!!" 
*
"Flying Swallow!" * Helen responds, stabbing her Katana at Robbie with such force it creates a tiny air bullet that flies at him. Helen grimaces in pain and feels her right arm burn from the exertion of the attack. She's still weak from being in hibernation and all her years of inactivity seemed to have lessened her former strength. 

*BLAM!*

The air bullet hits Robbie in his right shoulder, making a small bullet shaped hole. Robbie yells in pain, grabbing his bleeding right shoulder. Suddenly he growls an inhuman sound and his eyes flare bright red. 

"Lady...I don't know what your deal is or why you're attacking me like this, but I'm not gonna just sit here and take it!"  Robbie's body starts to shift and morph into something not at all human. 

Helen stops short in her attack and narrows her eyes at Robbie, realizing quickly enough just what he is. "You're a Zoan?"

"Oh yeah bitch..."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 4, 2010)

*Falgoria Island*
"The mayor's mansion is a ways walk from here, There is defense force set up on roof tops and most of the streets, your ruckus has caused the town some worry and they've nearly shut down the entire place. I will handle the ground forces." 

"Whoa, are you completely sure you can handle the entire force outside of the mansion? I'm counting on seeing no less than forty men out there. That's quite the number." Feroy said as the trio began walking towards the mansion.

Kaimetsu nodded as if the task would be a walk in the park. "Leave it to me." Kaimetsu said as they continued to walk.

"I see.." Feroy plainly said, "In that case, my name is Feroy Toglory, future pirate king and most powerful man in the world." Feroy proclaimed this as if it was already a fact. He was one to follow his dreams, that's for sure.

The walk to the mansion wasn't as long as it felt it was to the traveling trio. On the way there Feroy and Gene would periodically be bombarded/glared at by angry townsfolk who despised them for destroying their precious lighthouse. 

Feroy shrugged, "I seriously don't see the importance of a stupid lighthouse. Get your lazy asses up and build another one!" The young captain said as he met the eyes of the glaring townsfolk. 

The mansion was now just ahead of them. As Kaimetsu predicted, the outside was surrounded by a large iron gate and heavily guarded by an array of guards.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 4, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Alex vs Maverick*
> 
> 
> As Alex flies forward his fist connects with the air bourne pirate, however right after they connect he activates the dial in his hand and spins himself around. He then delivers a kick to his side.
> ...



Alex's eyes were closed, waiting for the bullets to smack into him. He waited, and waited, and waited, but he was still fine, "What the hell?" he opened his eyes and saw what had stopped the bullets, "Tiger Arm..." he looked at his right arm which had fully transformed on it's own and saved him from the barrage of bullets.

He looked at the beast wrapped around his arm in it's Hybrid Point, "So you finally decided to come out, you lazy little..." he hears it growl at him, as do the marines and they step back, "What is that thing on his arm..." one asks nervously,"Oh, I'll show you..." Alex then pounces forward and starts wripping through the marines with ease thanks to his weapon finally complying with his wishes.

He quickly finishes up with the marines and his arm transforms back into it's normal armor form, just covering his right arm. He lowered his jacket sleeve and walked towards the marine ships, "Guess I can get going," he then stopped, "Oh wait...one more thing to take care of..."

He turns towards the townsfolk who back away in fear, "D-Don't hurt us!" "Yea, you've already destroyed our town, isn't that enough!" another shouts, "Don't worry, _I_ won't do anything to you," he then holds out his arms, and his Jacket, Glove, Wristband, Belt, and Boots transform into an Eagle, a Porcupine, an Snake, a Frog, and a Cheetah, "My friends will take care of that for me while I go get us a ride out of here..."

As he turns away he hears the sounds of his animal friends tearing through the townsfolk that threw him to the wolves, "This'll do nicely," he says preparing one of the Marine ships, "Alright everyone! That's enough fun, hop on!" the eagle flies on with the porcupine on it's back, the cheetah dashes in with the snake wrapped around it and then the frog finally leaps aboard and they pull out, "See ya' folks! Hope I took care of that pirate problem real nice!" he shouts towards the destroyed island filled with beaten pirates, marines, and townsfolk.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 4, 2010)

*Hanako Buneplain; The Rowdy Heart Crew*

Get her off of the ship! Marines bellowed out from all sides as they're small boat bursted into flames. Hanako ran about shoveling food into her mouth like a hungry dog. "The Food is so good" She said muffled by the hoards of meet that pounded into her mouth. "Jeez how about chewing once in a while" Junichi complained smoking a fresh cigar in his mouth which he had lit with the flames that had appeared on the ship.

"Oh come on Junichi lighten up, We have food now" Hanako said holding up a massive loaf of bread that probably weighed as much as her. The two had gone without food for almost two weeks and thus decided to raid a small marine boat in order to get something to eat. They were in dangerous terroritory. "Come on Hanako hurry up" Junichi said feeling uneasy on the ship. "Oh what's the matter? We have food let's enjoy" Hanako said mindlessly returning back to her feast.

Junichi looked out watching the sprawled out marines groaning in pain. After restocking on food and medical supplies the two left the ship to burn along with the crew. Junichi however still felt uneasy looking around as Hanako looked out on the horizon with a confident smile. "Yep the next island will definetly be better" She thought getting excited off the idea of a new adventure. 

"Hey Junichi look over there? Do fish usually have people atop of them?" Hanako asked as a figure garnered her attention from the ever expanding sea. A black haired girl riding atop of a sharp hositing an odd sword in the air. "HI STRANGER!!!" Hanako greeted believing the person to be waving at them. Junichi quickly realize what she had "GET DOWN!" He screamed pulling Hanako out of the way as a cannon ball zipped by.

"What the?!" Hanako called out confused as Junichi got a hold of his sword. "She's a pirate hunter" Junichi said.

*BOOM!!*

Another cannonball flew towards them but this time it fell victim to Junichi's swordsmanship. "MOTH KISS!" He roared out as the cannon ball exploded behind him. "Hanako!" Junichi said as the girl nodded her head. "Right! SCOPE SCOPE BAT!" Hanako roared out extended her telescope arm hoping to hit a homerun as she aimed for the girls head. Jumping over she ran across Hanako's arm delivering a jaw shattering kick.

*BAAMM!!*

Grabbing her shirt The Pirate hunter slammed Hanako unto the deck of her boat with force.

*BABOOM!!*

"Why you!" Junichi said taking a swing at her only to have it blocked by her own sword. "Junichi Kojiro" She said giving him a glare. "So you know my name huh" He said with a smirk. "Die!" She retorted as the Shark she had been riding on jumped into the air ready to devour the pirate in one bite. "DJANGO SPECIAL!" He countered slicing the shark to bits, It's blood showering down. Using the distraction to her advantage Tsubaki impaled the man with her sword.

Blood cascaded from the wound as he slowly slipped out of consciouness.​


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 4, 2010)

-Attila vs. Lennie-
The two fought endlessly, crashing through the entire building with no victor in sight. The two were beginning to tire out. The fight had stopped being so mobile and now the enemies just stood in front of each other, trading blows, hoping the other would fall first. However something tragic happened. Attila fell. Lennie had won.
Lennie was panting and resting on his knees. Then he remembered there was still work to do. He looked over at Randy and glared at him. Then he stood strait and trudged over to Randy. However Randy wasn't exactly a weakling. He was ready to give Lennie in this weakened state a run for his money.
*Speed!* He activated his speed chakra. He blitzed Lennie and struck him in the back of his head. Then he landed a kick in the stomach. After that he activated his strength chakra and landed the final blow in the cervical region of Lennie's neck. That's all it took to take him out. His consciousness was hanging on by a thread after his fight with Attila. Randy just finished the job.
After that was said and done, Randy picked up Attila's body and carried him to the fleet exit. He had memorized the layout of the building during the fight. Now he just walked through the holes in the walls to get there.

-With Lonnie and Chuck-
Lonnie met Chuck at the fleet right after Chuck defeated Sum and Mufasa. Lonnie knew he was in a shit load of trouble.
Who the hell are these two? Chuck asked.
*Prisoners one of them anyways.* Lonnie responded.
Who is the other? Chuck wanted to know.
*A turncoat. He brought them here in chains they could escape from and attacked us from the inside.* Lonnie reported.
If they attacked from the inside, how the hell did they make it to me? Chuck asked. 
*Well-* Lonnie didn't get to finish his sentence. Before he could, Randy, carrying Attila busted out of the doors. Then there were at least 10 gunshots. Randy hit the deck. The bullets went whizzing over Randy in Chuck and Lonnie's direction. Lonnie hit the deck, Chuck just caught the bullets.
Let me guess who they are, Chuck said, no amused that he was just fired at.
Umm-well-ummm, Lonnie was at loss for words. The vice-admiral just had to come today. He was sure that he was going to lose his base.
Come to think of it, what are the intruder's names? Chuck asked.
Meanwhile, Randy was stopped dead in his tracks. He stared at his father long and hard. He didn't recognize him, but he was sure that he had met the man before. It was as if the man he was staring at tore a hole in his soul.
*The main one is Attila Achilles,* Lonnie reported, *That's the freak that's unconscious over there. We think that The one in the marine uniform that you took out is the first mate. He calls himself Sum Ergo, but he really has no name. The lion there is Simba or something like that. No one knows anyone about him.* Lonnie reported, and Chuck just half listened. His piss was at a boil. He didn't care about names he was just following standard operating procedures. The next name got his attention through, The last one that's conscious is Randy Osbourn. He was a promising pirate, but mellowed out until now. Fought with an interesting fighting style. The 5 chakras. Only 2 people know it. It's a shame he's a pirate.
Chuck just stared at his son. He had found him here under these circumstances. He didn't believe he didn't recognize him at first. For a minute there was silence, but then Chuck spoke, You are obviously too incompetent to hold these men. I'll take them with me. You'll hear from me again.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 4, 2010)

The Hoax Pirates/Kaimetsu- Falgori island Mayor?s Villa-

The mayor?s office was a rather large four story building with massive pillars and elegant decorations covering the entire building. It had two massive bay windows that went up the entire length of the office.  Out side stood forty men, swords and guns drawn readied to fight off the pirates. ?Are you sure you can handle them?? Feroy asked. ?Stand back and handle the gunners on the buildings, I will handle the men guarding the building.? 

Gene nodded and leaped onto the buildings to begin taking out the gunners, Feroy was interested in what Kaimetsu was planning. As the samurai walked forward he slowly drew his blade from it?s home in the sheath. The blade made a small humming sound as it was raised into the air. ?Put down you?re weapon and leave now before we take action!? the men shout. ?I have business with the mayor. Put your weapons down, There will be no further warnings.? Kaimetsu responded. 

?GET HIM!? the men shout and charge at Kaimetsu, Feroy continued to watched what would happen next. ?Fools.? Kaimetsu slashed downward taking down a man, with a quick motion he lowered to the ground spun and cut down five more men before leaping into the air and stabbing a man through the shoulder. As he pulled the blade out he cut down two men behind him and stabbed backward into a third. 

?By my count, That was a fourth of you.? He slashed and let the blood splash to the floor. ?I will not warn you a second time.? He drew his sheath. ?I?m not scared of scum like you!? As the man charged he raised his sword into the air, Kaimetsu swung his sheath and pulled back on the metal tab releasing the spiked row and stabbing it into his neck. ?G?gguuhh?? As Kaimetsu pulls back he rips out the mans neck.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 5, 2010)

*Falgoria Island: Outside the Mayor's mansion*
"Simply _amazing."_ Feroy said as he witnessed Kaimetsu ripped through a fourth of the ground forces guarding the mansion. The swordsman wielded his blade with both strength and agility, slicing down the guards effortlessly. Surely Kaimetsu had caught the eye of the young captain.

Kaimetsu continued to diminish the guards forces by each passing moment. Many of the guards decided to not even attempt fighting Kaimetsu and instead avoided him altogether. Feroy continued to watch in amazement at the swordsman display. He could have entered the mansion while Kaimetsu was busy cutting down the guards, but he choose to stay and watch.

Numerous townsfolk saw this sight and decided to watch as well.
"They're actually plowing through the mayor's forces!"
"They'll never defeat all the guards! It's IMPOSSIBLE!"
"Our mayor is a stern man! Just wait until the elite guards come!"
"These pirates sure are troublesome."

"His level of swordsmanship is overwhelming to say in the least." Feroy said to himself as he continued watching. "I've never seen someone like this in my life."

The frontal entrance to the mansion was now littered with slaughtered bodies of its numerous guards. Kaimetsu re-sheathed his blade and turned to face Feroy. Gene descended the roof of the mansion with bloodied up hands. 

"All clear as I said it would be." 

Kaimetsu said as he gestured towards the entrance of the mansion. Feroy gave the swordsman a crazed look before returning to reality. 

"Your talent as a swordsman is surprising." Feroy said in envy. "How would you feel about becoming the first mate of the future pirate king?" Feroy said as the trio headed towards the mansion doors. "I'm sure you have the desire to surpass Tengu eventually."

Suddenly, the Mansion doors burst open and a swarm of guards flooded out of the mansion headed towards the trio. Feroy spun his staff and grinned, "It's my turn!"

Feroy slammed his staff into the ground and looked down. He stood there for a moment as the guards approached. As soon as they were close enough, Feroy looked up with his eyes now shimmering. 

*"TERROR!"* The young captain exlaimed in an otherworldly voice. The command shook the guards with such terror and freight that all of them stopped dead in their tracks and seemed to be wildly afraid of the captain. Even the observing townsfolk became overwhelmed with fear.

Feroy then sprang into action. He swung his staff and knocked many of the terrified guards out of the way. He then delivered powerful kicks and punches to the others. 

"Shall we?" Feroy said as the path was now free.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 5, 2010)

With Kaimetsu-

"I hope to surpass him eventually, But my main concern as of now is finding a man known as Byakoniyuri. I will join as your first mate under two conditions, My search for that man is my primary drive and cause, it is not to be interrupted. The second, I have my own way of doing things and will continue to do things the way i please. I will not change my path for anything." After that,he turned to the mansion. "I suppose we should enter now."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 5, 2010)

*Aboard The Damnation...*

We focus on a dark black boat with a Marine Flag raised, though some might not recognized the World Government's symbol being colored so...darkly. A brown haired man in an opened short sleeved marine jacket on and a red shirt underneath stands at the head of the ship, arms crossed, overviewing an island that they're approaching.

_"Our mission...To free an island infested with pirates..."_

Loud noises can be heard in the background of his thoughts, "Hey Greed, just leme' see that stick of yours for a second," a raspy voice says.

_"Our destination...Suplee Island..."_

"Oi! Oi! Get off before I show you what this thing's really for! Ghah!" the weak threat is cut off by a loud thud and some dazed moaning, "Ugggggh...What's going on?" a new voice says confused, "Do I have to shoot you too!" the squeaky voice says again, "...*Yawn*" foot steps can be heard sneaking in, "Yea good call Sloth, he couldn't shoot you if you were passed out on the floor...Which you are," the voice says a bit suprised, "I'll show you-" 

*"SHUT UP!"* a new loud voice says, quieting everyone for a second, "Yea, everyone just calm yourselves...Especially you Wrath," yet another voice says.

_"Our name...The Shichizaigou,"_ he says with his eyes closed and turns around with a grin, "Gluttony's right! We're about to be there... and you'll all need that energy to compete with my kill count!" he then returns to facing the island, does a few calculations with his hands and then rushes over to the other side of the boat. 

"Gluttony, Ramp!" he shouts to his Right Hand Man. The large man grins and then walks over to the man's previous location, "Got it Pride."

Pride starts to run forward, and as he gets about half way his arms and feet begin to glow yellow, "Here we go!" he picks up speed and heads straight for Gluttony. He falls on his back and his stomach begins to grow larger until the fat forms a ramp like structure which the Lt. shoots right off and straight towards the island.

"Well men, we better get this boat moving or he'll get all the fun," he says with a friendly grin, "I'll be right there," the dark skinned man known as Lust says vanishing into his own shadow, "Better speed it up," the blonde haired man says leaping into the ocean and beginning to swim at great speeds towards the island.

"You guys go without me," a man in a black sweatshirt says rolling over back to sleep, *"Your not getting off that easy,"* the massive man that is Wrath says picking him up off the floor. He chucks Sloth straight towards the island like a rocket, "What I don't get a lift?" Gluttony asks. Wrath just eyes him, looking at his large stomach. He then turns around and leaps off the boat and straight for the island as well after the boat gets a little closer.

"Just you and me Greed," he says turning around but the man in the suit is already strutting towards the end of the boat, "I'll be there in a flash," he grins as his boots begin to glow but then they cause an explosion and propel him towards the island as well, "...Guess I better dock the ship," he says rubbing the back of his head.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 6, 2010)

-With Randy and Chuck-
Attila, Sum, and Mufasa lied unconscious in the cabin. Randy, who didn't know Chuck was his father, wasn't afraid, nor did he just sit back and passively accept whatever was going to happen to him. His old feral sense had awaken in him.
I don't know why you took us like this, but now there's a chance of victory. *Speed!* Randy attacked Chuck with everything he had. However it was no good. Everything Randy had were old moves Chuck abandoned years ago.
Randy quit it. I just want to speak to you, Chuck reasoned. Randy continued his attack, to no avail. Chuck's patience ran out. His only son was attacking him, I said that's enough! *Strength!* He bashed Randy in the head. Randy knew now that Chuck was his father.
H-holy shit. It's you. Randy said, almost speechless. Chuck gave his son a hug. Randy did have some questions to be answered however, Why did you abandon me like you did?
So you wouldn't die in the New World. I explained that to you years ago you idiot! Chuck said.
I wouldn't have died! I am strong! Randy exclaimed.
Strong enough to almost be captured by that marine base. Chuck said in rebuttal.
Anyone by themselves would have almost been captured. I'm among two of the strongest people in the East! Lonnie, you, or Monkey D. Luffy couldn't be much stronger!
Right now you can't even imagine how strong people are out there. Although you said you were among two of the strongest in the East Blue. Maybe you'll see that strength for yourself one day.
Wait! You're a pirate! Why are you in a marine uniform with a marine ship? And where's mom?
I've been many things in my life. A peaceful monk. A bounty hunter. A pirate. A husband. A father. I though I would never be a marine. However, i was given the deal of a lifetime. My crew, along with your mother was sent to Impel Down. I was offered to become a marine. If I work hard and become an admiral they said I can let them out. Chuck explained.
Impel Down? Randy asked.
The worst prison in the sea. There were only two escapes. One chopped his own legs off and flew out. The other, well, he became the pirate king. Chuck explained. He continued, I was hoping the crew, The Drunken Rum pirates could have escaped by now but they haven't. This is the only way.
... Randy was speechless. He had just met his father for the first time in god knows how long and now he just learned all of this. It was too much.

-In the depths of Impel Down, in the worst hell, level 6-
Get your goddamn hands off of me! Do you know who you're fucking with!? I'm Machine Head!! I'll destroy this place! A prisoner yelled. He was being moved from level 5 to level 6 due to constant escape attempts.
"Yeah, yeah. Every other pirate say shit like that. You know, the real pirates, are quiet," One of the guards said who was bringing him down.
I'm not your every day pirate. I'm Machine Head goddamn it! I'm a cut above the rest! I won't be here long! Machine Head was tossed into a cell with 16 other beings, I'll get out of here! This place will be rubble when I'm done~~~~~~~~~!!!!
In another cell a man sat on the floor, always thinking and plotting. He seen everything that had gone on. He also knew Machine Head. He cracked a smile, then looked at a different prisoner who was sitting in a cell across from the first prisoner's. He gave the first prisoner an optimistic look. They had been waiting for this for so long. Things were about to be set into motion.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 7, 2010)

_Dr. Linerauf vs. Bruno_

Bruno strikes first, pounding the ground where Linerauf stood. She dodges but only barely, and nearly falls on her feet from the force of Bruno's punch. She counters with several swift jabs from her scalpel, but they do little damage, if any at all.

Linerauf tries a different approach, widening the distance between her and Bruno, who in turn tries to get closer. Her enemy wasn't fast like she was, but it surprised her that someone who had to be at least 8 feet tall and weighed at least hundreds of pounds could be as nimble. 

She sees the irritation in Bruno's face, and her smile widens. Bruno attempts a tackle, but she moves away at the right moment, making the giant pirate hit a stone wall instead. Linerauf jumps onto his back and jabs Bruno in the shoulder. "Muskelschlag!"

"Gahk!" Bruno's right shoulder slumps and loses all feeling. "Fancy move girl, but not enough!" 

He slams himself on the ground, pressing his weight on Dr. Linerauf. "Full Body Grater!" Fletches of rock and specks of blood fly all around as Bruno crushes Linerauf from underneath. 

A good minute after the attack Bruno rose from the crater he had created while crushing Linerauf. All he sees however are dozens of bloody lumps of flesh oozing with yellow bile, forming a vaguely humanoid outline. "What the-" 

The mass of flesh stands up, shredded chunks falling off. Some of the lumps merely burst, spraying a foul-smelling liquid all over the ground. 

"Ich. It's like that thing from that island my bro said he went to in the grand line. Woo! Whod've thunk a girl would actually be from eldrick island." Bruno pinches his nose while he tries to distance himself from the fleshy mess.

_Splorch_

Bruno turns around to see what caused that noise, but he finds nothing. He sees the fleshy mass move towards him, causing him to freak out, not because of the disgusting blob moving towards him, but because he was seeing it without turning around. 

A mass of eyes, probably 8 or more, blinked and stared at the broken walls and ruined streets of town. The mass was located exactly where he landed on Linerauf.     

The mass of flesh moves fast, stabbing 2 of Bruno's new eyes with a clawed fist. Bruno screams in pain and clutches his face, as if his own eyes were stabbed. The remaining eyes on his back twitch and shudder, while veins and arteries begin to pump blood in and out of the mass of eyes.  

A large lump of flesh where the head should be fell off, releasing a puff of bile as it does. Dr. Linerauf's smiling face could be seen underneath.

"How do you like my Geshwuslt? That is my power herr pirate, the shuyou shuyou no mi! With it, I can create tumors of flesh that can morph into organs! I, Dr. Dase Linerauf, am a flesh woman!" Linerauf boasted. Some of the flesh lumps that remained on her body began to form body parts as well. Both her arms have morphed into a pair of giant fingers, ending with an overgrown nail at the end. Her legs were now twice in bulk, while her chest was covered in what was basically a giant nail.   

Inside her body was a different story. Her body was having a great difficulty accomodating all these new additions, and if it were not for the anesthesia that was numbing her senses she would be unable to continue the fight, from the trauma she caused with the sudden changes in her body. But she had to end this now, or else her patient and many more people would be in even more grave danger.

Dase attacks once again, stabbing Bruno's new eyes while his guard was down. He screamed in even more pain, blood from the stabbed eyes. Dase knew his nerves were on fire and that the trauma it induced could kill Bruno, but from her observations he'd live, and besides the Hippocratic oath doesn't say anything against maiming people as long as they live. 

Bruno however stops twitching and screaming. He faces Linerauf, his eyes bulging and blood covering his mouth. "I AM PISSED!" 

Bruno's fist strikes Linerauf's chest, causing her nail shield to shatter. He headbuts Linerauf to the ground and lifts his leg to crush her under his boot. Linerauf screams in pain, and at this moment the anesthesia she used begins to lose its effects. She becomes woozy from all the nutrients her new body parts are diverting from other organs, and she could feel her limbs virtually shut down.

"That it girl? WOO, you're tough! But it's the end of the line!" Bruno boasts. "Grater Crush!"

Before he could step on her Bruno feels teeth closing itself on his arm, and when he looks he sees Nile biting him as hard as he can. Compared to the pain Linerauf put him through this was nothing. He tosses Nile on top of Linerauf and laughs. "Too weak boy, too weak. Now, Grater Cru-"

Before Bruno delivers the finishing strike, a clawed fist smashes into his face, driving him through a wall. Nile's jaw was agape, while Linerauf looked at their savior with interest, as if all the pain she was going through was nothing. 

"I am not late. That is good." Their savior said.

"What the hell?" Bruno got up from the wall, woozy and barely able to stand. He sees the one who interrupted his fight and is becomes confused when he sees their savior, the one who sent him flying with a simple punch. Of course he was weakened by the fight with Nile and Dr. Linerauf but he couldn't believe he was off his feet with one punch. "Seriously, what the hell?" 

" Allow me to end this. Hymn of Khornamon!" A pair of fists hit Bruno in the chest, sending him flying through a building and landing on top of a cart of fruit, defeated. "Apologies for being late. I did not realize your enemy would be so tenacious. Still, you did well, Lord Khornamon would be proud."

"What the hell?" Was the only thing Nile could say.

"Oooh! Can I dissect you?" Was what Linerauf said.

Their savior bowed to them both. "Let us talk of this later, battle-brother and battle-sister. For now, you must rest for the next battle."

Everyone at the hospital ran outside when they saw Dr. Linerauf and Nile return. They were both tired and could barely move, but their savior helped them up.

"Yay! They back!" Ogar yelled. 

"Yes... and is that a badger pulling Linerauf and Mr. Nile?" Mooring asked.

Their savior, a badger in monk's clothes, merely smiled, if a badger could smile.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 7, 2010)

*Falgoria Island: Inside the Mayor's Mansion*
*"STOP THEM AT ALL COSTS!!! IT'S ONLY THREE OF THEM!! DON'T LET THEM REACH THE MAYOR'S OFFICE ON THE FOURTH FLOOR!"* One of the many guards said as the three Hoax Pirates stormed through the first floor of the mansion. 

Bodies flew and blood drew across the first floor. The cleaning made watched in dismay at the event that was taking place in her master's home. 

*SEAL THE DOORS TO THE NEXT FLOOR! THEY WON'T ESCAPE!!"* One of the guards said as two of them rushed towards the grand doors that elad to the second floor and put a huge chain and lock on it. The two guards then stood solid as a statue guarding the door with their blades.

Feroy knocked a guard clean across the face with his staff, "Let's head for the next floor! I'm getting bored with these guys." he said as he executed a jump kick on another guards head.

*"Hybrid point!"* Gene roared as she transformed into a tigon/human hybrid. She lunged into a crowd of guards and began tearing them apart with her vicious claws. Bloodcurdling screams rang out as the jungle woman continued to clean house. 

Kaimetsu ran for the door that lead to the second floor with a burst of speed. The two guards standing beside the door shook with fear as the swordsman approached them. 

*"HALT!!"* The guards screamed as they swung their blades at Kaimetsu. The swordsman cut down both guards before they were even able to swing their blades completely. "Weaklings." Kaimetsu said as he took the key and opened the door.

Feroy followed after Kaimetsu and immediately began their assault on the second floor. The only thing is, Gene was missing. The doors behind them quickly closed and wouldn't budge.

"Where did the jungle woman go?" Kaimetsu said as he slashed at a guard.

Feroy stopped and frantically looked around. He hadn't noticed Gene wasn't present. "She must still be on the previous floor wraping things up their." Feroy said.

Suddenly, a man standing at about six feet two, wearing a suit and black sunglasses approached the duo. He held a cane at his side.

*STAND BACK! ASANO IS HERE!"* The guards said as they jumped out of the man's path.

Hired Merc
Asano​
Kaimetsu stepped up to the man fearlessly. "The mayor's office is on the fourth floor. Hurry up Feroy, I'll be right behind you after I handle this." Kaimetsu said.

"Don't die on me!" Feroy said as he continued on to the third floor. 

The third floor seemed rather vacant compared to the other floors. No guards were to be seen, only a totem pole in the middle of the floor. Feroy started to run past it but then a stream of fire came from the second face of the totem pole, forcing Feroy back. The body of the totem pole moved and cracked its knuckles.

Hired Merc
Tingo​
"Thou shalt not pass!" Tingo said as he crossed the ground before Feroy.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 7, 2010)

Hired Merc
Asano​
Kaimetsu stepped up to the man fearlessly. "The mayor's office is on the fourth floor. Hurry up Feroy, I'll be right behind you after I handle this." Kaimetsu said."Don't die on me!" Feroy said as he continued on to the third floor. "I will not die." Kaimetsu cracked his neck and looked at the man, not only him but all of the guards around the room. There wouldn't be much room for fighting considering the amount of space the men took up.

"Do you believe, You can win?" Asano asked. "I do not need to believe. I am stronger then you, Thus,I shall win." With that, Kaimetsu drew his blade. "Though how do you expect to fight when the room is packed?" Asano asked. "I shall empty the room." Kaimetsu leaped into the air and spun three times, cutting down the men behind Asano, with another quick strike he spun in a circle and cut down more men.

"I see, So you ignore the big player to make room?" Asano asked. "Very well." Slowly he twists the handle of his cane and removes a blade,with quick skill he dispatches a number of guards. "Then, Does this make the room more open for you?" He asked. "Killing your own men?" Kaimetsu tilted his head in curiosity.. "I am a mercenary, I work for my employer to do a job, but i do not honor his own men as my nakama." 

Kaimetsu smirked at the mans words,Soon the two of them dispatch the guards within the air and clear away their bodies. The floor completely open,a pile of bodies forming a wall at the door. No one would enter the room and no one could leave the room. "A true battle for true warriors." Kaimetsu smirked at Asano's comment. "Indeed, A dark battlefield for the dark samurai."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 7, 2010)

Jasmine Vs Shini-

  The battle had destroyed the inside of the bar, everything was ripped and torn to shreds, Shini had mild wounds on his body but Jasmine was a bloodied mess. ?You seem to understand now, the difference in our level.?  Every move she made was dodged; every cut she attempted was reversed unto her. She was loosing and she was not going to be able to turn this fight around. 

?Do you accept it? You?re fate to die here by my hands. There is no longer any hope for your victory; the difference is in our skill and training. You are still young, still immature, still growing; however my body has matured and yet I have not reached my peak. I have trained for countless years and perfected my art and here you are to challenge that. I can forgive your arrogance, in this case.? He walked towards Jasmine.

  Her chest was heavy and her hands could no longer grasp her blade. She lets go of the handle, the sound of the metal hitting the ground seems to echo through out the desolated bar. Her body?s weight was too much for her now too, her legs give out and she drops to her knees, her chest bounces with the impact and a few drops of blood fly upward, only to crash on the ground below. 

?It is good to accept your fate, we all must die. That is the simplest fact of our existence. Life is meaningless because at the end, there is nothingness. We live for the chance to see the end and suffer to the very last breath for what?? He drew his last knife, the only one that was left unstained with Jasmines blood. ?I will do you a favor and kill you with a clean knife. This is the last act of courtesy I offer my victims.?

  He raised the blade high in the air and gripped it with both hands. Preparing to stab it downward into Jasmine?s skull and end her once and for all. BLAM! His body stops and begins to shake; down his stomach is a single line of blood. ?W?what?? Shini drops the dagger and grabs his chest. Where his heart should be is now a small hole, and looking down he sees Jasmine gripping the handle of her gun, the barrel still smoking from the shot she fire. ?D?damn?? Shini dropped to his knees. ?I never though? I would be ended?this way?? He could only smirk as he falls sideways onto the ground. ?I don?t accept my fate.? Jasmine looks over to the assassin. ?I change it.?


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 7, 2010)

*Feroy vs Tingo*
"I figured it was too good to be true for there not to be a guard stationed here." Feroy said with a faint smile after he dodged Tingo's strike into the floor with his amazing brute strength. 

"I am Tingo, a hired guard for this town's mayor. Do not be fooled, I am nothing like the other guards thy have faced." Tingo said brashly. "Thou made the wrong move coming to this floor. Your life ends here!" 

Tingo jumped high into the air and came crashing down with his fist. 

"STRENGTH DOMINANCE!" The man yelled as he smashed the floor beneath him. Feroy evaded the attack just in time so not to receive any damage.

The young captain spun his staff and held it up in a defensive position. "You've got everything all wrong. You made the mistake of trying to stop my crew and I." 

"Ohaohaohaohaohao!!" Tingo burst into a fit of laughter. "Me and Asano, the hired guard who is about to kill your friend, are the strongest people in this town. Asano is nearly as strong as me, if not equal. He doesn't stand a chance just as you don't. The mouth of third mask opened.

*"BULLET DOMINANCE!"* Tingo bellowed as a stream of bullets flew from the mouth.

Feroy spun his staff at an accelerated speed in order to deflect the bullets. Though, one still got through and clipped him in the left shoulder. 

Feroy fell back and held his shoulder. The young captain was preparing to use an attack when, *"FIRE DOMINANCE!"* rang out.

A stream of flames shot out at Feroy, forcing the captain to quickly dodge once again. 

"I can attack thou from a distance and defeat thou in close combat with my superior strength. Thou should just give up." Tingo said as he crossed his arms, his expression hidden behind his tiki mask.

Feroy had a troubled look upon his face as he regained his composure. The young captain now held a smile.

"You kiddin' me? This fight's just gettin' started!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 7, 2010)

Kaimetsu Vs Asano-

The two swordsmen charge each other, both with one hand on their blade. As the two swings their blades and clash a small gust of air causes the blood pooled on the ground to form a miniature wave. Kaimetsu changes his grip on the blade and flips it around trying to hit Asano, The other swordsman simply spins away from Kaimetsu and throws three blades from his coat. Kaimetsu slashes down two of them and his right arm is clipped by the third.

?Nng.? Kaimetsu shook his head and held his katana properly once more. ?Where is that unique style you showcased before?? Asano asked. ?I don?t have any need to use my sword style on you. Sticking to the basics will be enough.? He spun the katana around and pointed it at Asano. ?Perhaps you underrate my ability.? Asano smirked; he let his right leg fall back and lowered to a crouching position with his left leg. ?First Sonata.? 

In a blur the man passes by Kaimetsu, the samurai?s hair and clothing flutters in a breeze. ?What?? Kaimetsu looked behind him. ?How did you.? SPLASH! His clothing rips open and blood sprays out his chest, the force causing Kaimetsu?s body to bend backward.  ?Urgh.? He quickly hunches forward and grips his chest. ?You understand now. You will need to use more then the basics against me.? He looked back at Kaimetsu. ?Yes, I understand.? 

The samurai tugged on his shirt and threw it onto the puddle of blood that was the floor. ?Wh?what is that?? Asano?s eyes widened at the small laughing skull on Kaimetsu?s back. ?It is a mark of who I was.? Suddenly Kaimetsu flips backward, his sword in its sheath. ?What is he thinking, trying to cut me with a sheath?? As the sheath came towards Asano, he saw the metal strip become spikes. ?I see, so that was his plan.? He jumps backward and places his hand on the ground, pushing off to finish the flip. ?Interesting, What is that move?? Kaimetsu smirked. ?Clawing paw.? 

"I have one other question for you." Asano sliced the air with his blade to clean the blood off. "That skull, I'm sure i know where it comes from. Would you happen to be apart of, "That" group?" He asked. "I told you, This is a mark of who i was." Kaimetsu unsheathed his blade. "Nothing more than that." Asano smirked. "Very well, I will simply cut the answer out of you!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 8, 2010)

*Feroy vs Tingo*
Feroy and Tingo was at a standstill for the moment. Tingo stood watching the young pirate, awaiting his next move. For now, all Feroy could afford to do was dodge and hope to find an opening. Though, with those bullet and flame attacks, it seemed impossible for Feroy to get anywhere near this man. 

"I have to find a way to take out those masks." Feroy said to himself as he spun his staff around.

Tingo's patience seemed to be just fine. The man didn't express any sign of annoyance for the dragged out battle. "Thou is getting paid for this, so take all the time thy needs. It won't matter anyhow." Tingo said. 

"Don't worry, it'll be over soon enough. You're obviously underestimating me." Feroy said plainly. _"There has to be some weak point to those masks. I wonder what's behind them..."_

Suddenly, Feroy made a dash around the room. He kept his distance from Tingo, but his objective was to run around the man to see what's behind the top masks. Tingo turned with Feroy as the young captain ran around the room. 

Feroy then made a dash straight towards Tingo. *"FIRE DOMINANCE!"* Tingo commanded as a stream of flames came out of the second mask.

Just as the fire shot towards Feroy, the young captain used his staff as leverage to tumble flip over Tingo to his back side. Feroy was surprised to see what was behind the two masks. Tingo hurriedly turned around to face Feroy.

"Thou saw what was behind my masks? So what! It makes no difference!" Tingo said with confidense.

A broad grin appeared across Feroy's face. "Oh, it make ALL the difference!" Feroy said smugly.

Feroy focused his vision on the top mask. He couldn't see the eyes of the person behind it, but they could surely see his. *"Sonno!"* Feroy exclaimed in an otherworldly type voice. 

Feroy then focus his vision on the fire-breathing mask. *"Confusione!"* The young captain said yet again in an otherworldly voice.

Tingo cracked his knuckles and flexed his arms. "What is thou planning?! Is thou trying out for a play with such a weird voice? Ohaohaohaohaohao!" Tingo said in laughter.

"Yes, this is the play. The climax is coming right up." Feroy said as he dashed towards Tingo. 

"Futile! *BULLET DOMINANCE!"* Tingo bellowed. Nothing happened. 

*"BULLET DOMINANCE!"* Again nothing happened.

*"BULLET DOMINANCE BULLET DOMINANCE BULLET DOMINANCE! HELLO?! IS THY LISTENING TO ME???"* Tingo said in a frustrated manner. Feroy continued to approach closer.

"Fine then. *FIRE DOMINANCE!"* Tingo roared. The flame mask opened its mouth and fired a stream of flames at the ceiling. "WHAT ARE YOU DOING!" Tingo bellowed. 

By now, Feroy was in front of Tingo. "Try my staff dominance!" Feroy said as he swung his staff with much force and bashed Tingo in the face, sending him flying a bit and landing on his bottom.

Both the bullet and the fire mask fell as well. Tingo went over to examine them. The person behind the bullet mask was sound asleep, while the person behind the fire mask seemed confused as hell. The fire mask fired a stream of flames at Tingo that caught his arm.

"WHAT IS THY DOING?! HAS THOU GONE MAD?!" Tingo roared. The mask continued to fire off flames in every direction as if they were confused about their location and surroundings.

"What has thou done?!" Tingo said to Feroy.

Feroy spun his staff and slammed it on the ground proudly. He gazed at Tingo with an air of arrogance. "I've put one of them to sleep and the other is helplessly confused. Are you ready for the next act?" Feroy grinned as blood trickled down Tingo's damaged face.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 8, 2010)

Kaimetsu Vs Asano-

  ?Do you know the name of my Katana?? Asano asked Kaimetsu as the two stared at each other. ?That katana was given a name? Can it be called a katana when it?s housed in a cane?? Asano chuckled. ?Indeed, you see I come from the south blue, far different from this sea.? Kaimetsu nodded. ?Quite, I was there recently.? Asano?s smiled. ?Ah, soso, you?ve seen it then, the school where I came from.? Kaimetsu raised a brow. ?I suspect, it?s the one that was covered in sword marks and dried blood.? 

  Asano?s smile grew larger. ?Correct, That would be the school that gave birth to me.? In a flash four blades flew at Kaimetsu, He rolled out of the way but more blades followed, he rolled back and leaped forward, tucking and rolling avoiding more blades. ?Such skill! Just where did you learn to fight!? It must be that skull, yes, that skull is the answer to you!? Asano thrust forward with his blade. ?Lion?s Jaw!? Kaimetsu?s sheath and blade hit Asano?s wrist, causing him to drop his blade.

  ?Urgh.? Asano jumps back and holds his wrist. ?Ah, you tried to break my wrist.? He smirked. ?Oh?? Kaimetsu blinked, he wasn?t used to the attack not working. ?Such a violent person, just as I would expect.? He reaches into his shirt and pulls out four metal rods. They are only six inches long, A curious thing for a swordsman to pull out in a battle. 

  ?Have you ever considered, for even a moment, using a blade that can be concealed on your person without scaring the populace? Or attracting the attention of the marines? A way for a swordsman to become a wolf in sheep?s clothing if you will, well I have.? Kaimetsu raised an eyebrow, He connected two of the rods together, then the other two. With a flip of his wrist blades folded out from the top of the rods and formed two swords.

  ?My style is Nitoryuu, I hope you can keep up.? Kaimetsu smirked. ?Have you not seen, I have a similar style.? He pulls on the strip of metal that lies alongside his sheath and charges the oncoming swordsman. Both men hold their weapons across their body and prepare to strike as they rush towards each other, in a flash they slash at one another and stand silent for a moment.

  The blood that stains the floor is calm, no ripples forming it in any longer. ?Haha? The way a true samurai?s battle should end, with as few strikes as possible.? Asano smirked; a drop of blood hit?s the pool below and causes a ripple through out the room. ?That's true, it is fitting and you fought well.? Kaimetsu sheath?s his blade and places it as his side. ?Farewell.? With his last words, Asano?s body erupts with blood and he crashes to the ground. ?I must move onto the next floor now.?


He turns back to look at Asano's body. "You never did tell me the name of your blade, But i will tell you mine. I was given to me long ago, a blade without a name, I was told to gift it with it's name and so i did, ousatsu." He turned his back once more to the man. "I...see... Ousatsu and Kuruyou Kaimetsu... The black panther of destruction and the blade he uses to beat his foes to death." Asano has one last thought before falling unconscious.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 9, 2010)

*Feroy vs Tingo: The Final Act*
Tingo was now at a supreme disadvantage. Both his flame and bullet masks were out of commission thanks to Feroy. Tingo himself isn't completely helpless though, nothing close to it. He's more than capable enough of holding his own in battle without the aid of his bullet and flame masks.

"I can't believe you brought thy to this." Tingo said as he walked over to the wall and removed a very large spear from it. Tingo immediately started swinging it at a high velocity, causing the spear to catch fire. "I'll show you thy true power!" Tingo roared with anger as he charged at Feroy with the flaming spear.

Feroy quickly reacted by parrying Tingo's first swing with his jewel encrusted staff. The two men went toe to toe with their respective weapons. They matched each other blow after blow not giving in. Though, after a while, the difference in strength was becoming quite clear. Tingo was beginning to wear Feroy down with his superior strength. 

Tingo swung his spear and knocked Feroy back a few feet. "It looks as if thou is starting to get tired. Thou can't match my power!" Tingo said as he smashed the ground before Feroy, forcing him to retreat even further. 

The young pirates captain executed a series of kicks towards Tingo that were only blocked by his spear. Feroy then began to spin his staff around at an extremely fast rate, creating a mesmerizing sight. *"Sonno!"* Feroy exclaimed in an otherworldly voice. 

Tingo stood still for a moment, not moving an inch. "It worked!" Feroy said in success as he charged at Tingo with his staff. Suddenly, Tingo budged and swung his flaming spear at the oncoming Feroy. *"SPEAR DOMINANCE!"* Tingo roared. It was much too late to dodge so all Feroy did was attempt to block it. This proved unsuccessful when Tingo easily broke past the defense with the spear and hit Feroy in the midsection with an upward swing, sending him crashing through the roof of the third and fourth floor.

Feroy was now airborne high above the mansion with a bleeding midsection. "I suppose I could try this out now..." Feroy said to himself. The young captain closed his eyes and clasped his hands together as he seemed to be focusing his energy. 

*"FORZA SPINTA!!"* Feroy bellowed as he reopened his eyes and came crashing down towards the mansion. Feroy went through the fourth floor ceiling and down towards the third where Tingo was standing.

"Huh?"
"THE END MOTHER FUCKER!"

*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM*

Feroy hit Tingo with so much force that Tingo went crashing through the levels below down to the ground level. Feroy stood there panting heavily with a fist. 

"It worked...I actually mastered it!" The young captain said in jubilee. 

"I am the Pirate King. Don't mess with this."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 9, 2010)

?Urgh?.? Kaimetsu heads up the stairs to the next floor, His chest dripping blood. ?He, hit me?? He thought to himself, the samurai was finding it hard to believe that man had actually managed to tie the final hit. ?Just what kind of monster is he?? he shook his head and continued up the steps, suddenly something stabs his back. ?GUAH!? He drops to his knee and turns back down the steps.

A bloodied Asano stands a few stairs behind him, breathing heavily. ?Hah?.hah? My blade? Is called Executor.? He coughed. ?It was? designed to.. poison enemies.? Kaimetsu?s eyes widened, what had stabbed his back was a broken piece of Asano?s blade. ?You? intended to die here?? Kaimetsu asked. ?A swordsman who breaks his own blade for the sake of victory, I am different from your kind.? 

Kaimetsu pulled the blade from his back. ?Indeed, you are different from my kind.? Something strange happened with Kaimetsu, His body began to emit an odd aura. ?OOOOH!? His hair began to puff up and form an odd lions mane hairdo. ?Lion?s courage!? In a speed Asano could not follow, Kaimetsu cut him down, for the final time.

?I can?t remove this state just yet, I need to get to the top of the stairs.? He turned back to head to the third floor, his body filled with new vigor. Before he reached the third floor he heard a rather loud, BOOOM!! ?Hmm?? Kaimetsu kicked the door open and looked around; He noted a hole in the floor and Feroy panting. ?It seems I missed all the fun.? He stated with a sort of curious tone.

?Let?s just go pay the mayor a visit.? Kaimetsu nodded as the two headed up to the final floor. ?Damn it?. Damn it..? The mayor ran around nervously in his office. ?Was that a good boom!? Did they win!? YOU ASSHOLES NEED TO CALL ME!!!? He shouts. ?They can?t find out about the black market deals, I?ll be ruined?.? He sat in a corner now, crying. 

BLAM! Pieces of his door fly into the office. ?Ah, what?s with your hair?? Feroy asked. ?Lion?s courage.? Kaimetsu answered. ?I fail to see how courage changes your hair.? The mayor was frozen in a state of shock, his mouth agap, his hands and legs in stuck in a shocked pose, a small drip of snot running down the mayor?s nose finally lead to his first words. ?DON?T KILL ME~~~~? He shouts in a rather high pitched voice.

?But, you intended to kill us.? Feroy smiled, he wanted to send the mayor to a hell, preferably the eating hell. ?Is this your log?? Kaimetsu picked up a book and began to read it ?NO!!!!! THAT?S PRIVATE!? the mayor charged him but the samurai smacked him away with his sheath. ?I see.? Kaimetsu nodded and walked over to the window, throwing the book out and performing a quick slash to loosen the pages and let them fly into the wind.

?Perhaps, loosing your precious job and being found out as the cur you are, is a punishment worse then death.? He smirked. ?NOOOOO~~~? The mayor rushed over to the window trying to catch the pages. ?Then again.? Kaimetsu kicked the mayor out the window and didn?t wait to here the splat. ?Shall we leave??


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 9, 2010)

*Hanako Buneplain; Rowdy heart crew; High Bridge, West Blue*

"You know If you keep acting like this I won't let you in my crew" Hanako complained, her hands tied up by ropes decorated with sea stone. Tsubaki had captured the two pirates and now planned to sell them off to Marines who have been going around asking for them. The stones rubbed against Hanako's pale skin making her suffer from nausea. "SHE ISN'T JOINING OUR CREW" Junichi complained, His captain seemingly unaware of the danger they where in. 

Junichi recognized the area, They where heading towards highbride a well known pirate trading area where marines come to raise their ranks taking the credit of the works mercenaries and Pirate hunters had done. "Quiet you two are giving me a headache" Tsubaki commanded as she steered the boat towards the destination. The Speed dial she had manage to find and rig to her small boat had been cutting down the time easily.

"She isn't a very good crewmate" Hanako said to herself pouting like a dissapointed child. "FOR THE LAST TIME SHE ISNT IN OUR CREW!" Junichi scolded hoping to get through the thick headed girl. "Maybe If we make her our Captain she'll act friendlier what do you think?" Hanako asked Junichi struggling with the decision of her future pirate crew. "WHY WOULD THAT MAKE ANYTHING BETTER!" Junichi was at wits end before Tsubaki interrupted "We're here"

In front of them stood a long unfinished bridge, Mist collected at it's base as the years of erosion were evident at this range. A network of stairs begun at the dock of the bridge as she tied her boat to safety. Guiding the two along like prisoners they made their way into the bridge. Arrive at a series of cells Tsubaki through them in a giant one. The walls aged to no end as sun light entered through the room. Numerous other pirates waited there along next to the skeletal remains of those who were never rescued.

Hanako seemed unbothered by the whole thing and actually made herself comfortable by making a chair out of the said pirates bones. "Kinda lumpy" She comaplined as she gyrated around trying to find a comfortable spot. "IT'S MADE OF BONES! WHADDYA EXPECT!" Junichi facepalmed and worried her made of have made the wrong decision picking Hanako as captain. 

*Heavy Cloud Squad*

*"LT. Reina they've captured them" *A frail marine reports shaking at the seems as a severely pissed off Reina sips away at a cup of coffee. Inside two cubes of jello made from her devil fruit as she gulped it all down, It was quite disgusting to watch. "Onward then, It's time we repaid them for what happened back at Rainy Gallows" Reina said keeping her eyes out at sea, High Bride would come into view soon.​


----------



## Gaja (Jan 9, 2010)

*West Blue, Prison Cell*

The day started out all right for the animal turned pirate. He woke up, had breakfast, a nap and finally reached an island. Although it wasn't as inviting as the last one, Tommy went for a walk, and if possible to find a restaurant. On his way the 6.4 tall panda came across a squad of men dressed in white. All wearing white caps with "MARINE" printed on the front. He knew nothing of them really. In his home town, there was the police and they were a pain in the ass, because they always made him use the toilet... Damn bastards and their rules.

But these guys seemed to be even more on edge, most of them banged up, as if they had a fight with a bear. Hmmm now that sounded interesting to Tommy, so he decided to ask if that was the case.

"Excuse me chaps. Mind sharing how you got those bruises?"

The question was not received well by the men, as after a few moments Tommy found himself being arrested for beating up several marines, and taking a dump on one of them. Well he really had to go... Several hours later after taking another nap, his sleep was disturbed by two more humans being thrown into his cell. Slowly waking up, and with shadows covering his body, so now only his silhouette remained, Tommy with his sunglasses on looked at the two.

"Good evening. Do you happen to know when the next meal is arriving. This hotel really needs some cleaning."

Oblivious to the fact that he was in a jail, Tommy expected room service to bring his his fish, damn it he was hungry... Little did he know that the two humans sharing the "suite" with him were the very people he wished to become like and possibly join.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 9, 2010)

*Hanako Buneplain; The Rowdy Heart Crew*

"You're right the service here is horrible" Hanako agreed with the giant panda nodding her head up and down. Heading towards the cell bars she clenched out sucking in as much air into her lungs before yelling "ROOM SERVICE!!! WE NEED ROOM SERVICE!" Hanako called out, She was greeted with echoes of other captured pirates telling her to shut her yap and other profanities. "These maid's are so rude" Hanako review their performance despite never being in a hotel.

"There not maids ya idiot, There pirates" Junichi said at the other end of the cell. "First Rainy Gallows and now this, Poseidon must hate me" Junichi wallowed in his misery referring to the fact that he had been locked away in a very similar prison back on Rainy Gallows. Like a ton of bricks it finally hit Hanako "OH MY GOD YOU'RE A TALKING RACCOON!" Hanako marveled at the magnificence of the beast, She had never seen a talking animal in her life (Not counting the dog man she had fought back on a previous pirate ship)

"Tell me do you have a soul?" Hanako asked curiously to the panda who seemed confused about the whole situation. "HOW CAN YOU ASK SOMETHING LIKE THAT!" Junichi screamed out shocked by Hanako's tactless manner of speech. Slapping her hands together Hanako decided "Okay It's decided then, We'll get that sword girl and the raccoon to join our crew. _Hopefully then we can find a soul for him_" She whispered the last part into Junichi's ear.

"You idiot" Junichi retorted though his words fell on death ears as Hanako was far too excited. "HE CAN BE OUR MASCOT!" Hanako thought to herself as she played around with the Pandas fur. "Okay Mr. Raccoon tare down the bars we need to get that sword girl to join and fast!" Hanako proclaimed with urgency climbing atop of his shoulders pointing towards the cell bars that were coated in fragments of sea stone. 

*Tsubaki; Her Room; High Bridge*

Tsubaki stepped out of the shower, It had been a long day and her skin begged for warmth. Having been coated in the salty air of the seas she welcomed the refreshing bath. She looked into her full length mirror which reflected her image, A long serpentine like scar from her right rib cage to her left leg decorated her body as she traced its seams with her fingers. "It still hurts" She thought to herself despite the injury being from her childhood.

After getting dressed she had herself some well deserved lunch though it was far from hearty. The distance the sea had between islands was immense and thus a decent meal was hard to come by. She watched the contents of her oatmeal swirl around as she picked at it not really enjoying the bland taste. The voices of childhood past haunting her memories *"FREAK!" "WHAT'S WITH HER SKIN!" "MONSTER!"* She slapped away the bowl of oatmeal as it cracked on the side. The grey like goop pouring unto the floor.

Before Tsubaki could clean it up she heard a knock on the door.

*KNOCK KNOCK KNOCK*

Heading towards it she opened up finding the Marines headed by LT. Reina standing there.
​


----------



## Gaja (Jan 9, 2010)

Shocked by the fact that they were in a jail, Tommy calmed down all of a sudden.

"Ah that explains the ropes."

Standing up the bear flexed his muscles forcing the ropes to tear. It wasn't hard really, as he let the ropes stay on simply because he thought of it as a customary. Walking forward his full figure now into light as he stood next to Hanako, Tommy looked to the side.

"Umm how do I put this. Well I'm a panda, a raccoon would probably be on the other side of my family tree. Anyhow my name is Tommy Kawai, age 6, occupation pirate, pleased to meet you."

Bowing his head once the panda looked to the side as a single marine came their way angry because of the fact that Hanako raised so much commotion in only a few minutes. As he came closer to the cell, the young marine was about to ask what the matter was, but didn't get the chance as Tommy took a bamboo stick he hid under his vest and knocked the guy over the head with it, knocking him out promptly.

"And I don't know... I think I have a soul... What if I DON"T?!?!?!?!"

With tears in his eyes the animal got scared, really what if he didn't.... They he would be a brave little soul-less panda, and find someone else's soul to take. Turning to Junichi he bowed leaving the KO'ed guard and his keys for Hanako to use to her advantage.

"Care to share your soul with me?"


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 9, 2010)

*Hanako BunePlain; Rowdy Hearts*

"Sure" Hanako quickly agreed to sharing her soul ready to rip her shirt off though was stopped by Junichi. "Keep it on..." He said to himself facepalming at the girls naive attitude and take on the world though you couldn't help but love her at the same time because of it. "Fine, As you're captain I order you to give him you're soul." Hanako said pointing to Tommy who stood near the cell entrance. "YOU CAN'T ORDER ME TO DO SOMETHING LIKE THAT!" Junichi exclaimed, The marching foot steps of marines could be heard as it headed towards the cell.

"Shit we've got trouble" Junichi said as the Marines got closer. Opening the cell door the three bum rushed out ready to escape. "HELP US!" A rouge pirate beckoned from one of the cells. "Okay!" Hanako said with a smile. "We don't have time for this!" Junichi struggled to take away the keys from her as the Marines finally arrived at the scene pointing their guns. "FREEZE!" They cried out taking aim. Junichi sighed, It seemed whereever Hanako went trouble was sure to follow. "Hanako you and the Panda free the other pirates Ill take care of these guys"

"He's not a panda, he's a souless raccon!" Hanako corrected before Tommy could intervene. "GO!" He cried out as they both nodded scrambling to open the numerous cells that seemed to go on forever. Hanako used the keys while Tommy relied on brute strength. Realizing the threat at hand the marines fired their guns at them.

*SHNK 

SHNK

SHNK*

The bullets richoched off of Junichi's protruding bones that serpentined back into his body. "You're opponent is me" He said with a smile on his face. "A Devil fruit user!" One of the marines called out stepping back a bit. "The names Junichi Kojiro punks" The pirate called out storming towards them ready to take them down.

*Meanwhile with Hanako and Tommy*

They continued to free more and more pirates. Each of them swarming out each running out the cells as fast as they could. "Thats the last of them" Hanako said with a smile dusting off her hands.

*CHSHNK*

The sound a sword being picked up could be heard as the two turned around. Tsubaki stood at the doorway where the freed Pirates laid on the floor bloodied and bruised. "So you're the one wreaking havoc here" Tsubaki said taking an offensive stance. "Hey hurry you up you're gonna be late If you're going to join us" Hanako said walking towards her with an oblivious smile.
"DIE!" Her sword smashed into the ground splitting the rock in two.

Hanako had been pulled away by Tommy saving her life in the process. "Thanks Raccoon Ill be sure to find you a soul as payment" Hanako said patting his soft furry back. "You two will die here" Tsubaki said shooting them a horrid glare as she retook her stance. Her sword completly covered in it's sheathe as she prepared for another quick lunge. "SCOPE SCOPE..." Hanako cocked back transforming her arm into it's telescope form.

"It's over!"

"BAT!"

*SHNK*

Tsubaki's sword and Hanako's transformed arm stalemated as they pushed back against one another sparks flying every which way. "You're really strong glad You're in My crew" Hanako said with a smile. "As If I'd ever join You!" Tsubaki retorted.

*Back with Junichi*

"That was easy" Junichi said smoking a cigarette he had taken from one of the marines. "Well Well Well If it isnt Junichi" Deigos wretched voice could be heard as he made his way closer. "I thought we taught you a lesson back at Rainy Gallows" Junichi taunted getting up to his feet. "This time will be different trust me. Because _He's_ on his way" Deigo said with anticipation. "He?" Junichi asked curious to who he could be talking about.

*Somewhere in the Ocean*

_"Sir High bridge is straight ahead" _A Skinny female marine reported. *"Good Let's end this quick*" The man said watching the sea from the front of his ship.

​


----------



## Gaja (Jan 9, 2010)

Hearing that he would get a soul after all these years brought tears to Tommy's eyes. Looking as the two fought over his soul the panda sat and observed the fight, while taking a bite of the bamboo stick he had on him. Amazed by the sparks left in the aftermath of the clash the panda adjusted his sunglasses and headband as he stood up.

"Ow look at this."

Walking into a room close to them, he retrieved the two katanas the marines took from him, bastards. He almost forgot about them... He needed them after all to cut up fish for lunch. Seeing as one inmate tried to get a gun and shoot at Hanako the bear all of a sudden got angry, breaking through the wall in a berserk like fashion, knocking the inmate out cold.

"She's going to find my soul you punny bastard!!!"

He yelled out after kicking the guy into the head and sending him crashing into the opposite wall. As he found himself in a cell again the bear simply pushed the entire door off, breaking it of from its original place, and giving himself a weapon at the same time.

"Ok who's got Shamu???"

As random as it may have sounded to the two fighters, Shamu was actually Tommy's bamboo raft, and he wished to know where it was. And with the huge piece of metal and concrete over his head and ready to throw Tommy would most likely get the attention of both.

(The entire bar door is in his paws, with a little concrete at the side, since he still can't break steel )


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 9, 2010)

Hachidori-

It had been a while since the mask freak had left the island and the Jolly rodger?s soon followed. Hachi was not yet fully recovered however. ?What the hell did that guy do to me?? He thought, his body was aching, burning almost. There was something wrong, his wound hadn?t even healed yet, but it would be a miracle to heal in a few days.  ?A PIRATE SHIP!? the villages shout. ?W..what!?? Hachi tries to stand. ?Please Hachi, Stay down.? A man smiled at him. ?Leonard?? Hachi looked at him. ?You trained us to fight pirates, right?? He picks up a sword and rushes out.

?w?wait! I didn?t train you to?? He tries to pick himself up but can only grip his chest in pain. Meanwhile, at the docks a certain ship edges closer. ?Sir! This is Jindo island!? a rather plump man in a torn suit salutes. ?Jindo island, Home of the Captain Black?s treasure.?  Behind the ship is a fleet of 20 others, The islands stand at the dock prepared to fight for their town. ?Yoko, Take them out.?

A figure jumps into the ocean and soon blades of water rip through the dock. ?WAAH!!!? people scream and fall to the ground, a large fishman soon exits the water onto the dock. ?Puttin up a fight huh!?? He chuckled and smiled. ?Erica, Help Yoko.? A woman in a pink kimono sighed. ?Ehh~ but I don?t wanna.? She whined. ?Go.? The man ordered. ?Why do I always have to go~? Erica whined jumped off the ship, landing on the back of a rather large fish. ?It?s slimey~~~? she wined. ?Ah! Don?t insult Mochomocho-kun!? Yoko shouts.

Erica leaps onto the dock and sighed, her hair was long and red, covering half her face and her piercing blue eyes. ?Come on then.? She sighed as the townspeople held up swords. ?RAAH!!? they charge at her, with a swift kick she knocks all of them away. ?W..what??? they grunt as they hit walls of their homes. ?That looked easy for you Erica!? Yoko laughed. ?Eh~ it obviously was.? She whined.

?Damn it?? Hachi had crawled out of his dojo to see the town?s people being knocked away one by one. ?This is bad.? His hands shaking, he leans on the walls of the buildings to get him to the docks. ?Urgh?? Leonard is crushed under Erica?s heel. ?Sigh~ I?m getting sweaty~~ How am I gonna get a man if I smell all sweaty?? She whined. ?Oh? That?s what your worried about?? Yoko blinked. ?You wouldn?t understand~? She sighed.

?Stop?right there!? Hachi shouts. ?Eh?? Erica looks over at him, in actuality, she stands at about six foot seven. ?Oh~ How cute~? she smiled. ?He looks tough right Yoko!? She looked over at the fishman. ?Ah! Yes, Very tough!? He chuckled. ?Damn you assholes.? Hachi drew his blade. ?Oh~ How scary~? she noted the determined look in Hachi?s eyes. ?But you look like you?re about to die~? she smiled. ?Why not just give up and have some fun with me?? 

SHING! Hachi?s blade zips past Erica?s face, missing by mere centimeters. ?Oh, That?s not nice~? she pouted. ?If you wish to keep going, 50 tile punch!? Yoko?s fist slams into Hachi?s stomach. ?G?guh?.? The swordsman bends forward. ?60 tile kick!? THWACK! Hachi flies down the street and bounces around. ?Oh~ Don?t break him!? Erica shouts. ?I see, You wanted to break him, sorry!? He laughed. ?That?s not how I was thinking of it.? She chuckled.

?It seems you two are having fun.? The black cloaked figure lands on the docks. ?Captain?s here!? Erica smiled. ?Can I stop fighting now?? she whined. ?Not?Not yet?. Sunflowers birth!? Hachi shouts and rushes forward towards the cloaked man. ?Ah, Orosai, here he comes.? Yoko whispers. ?What will you do with that wrecked body of yours?? Orosai asked. ?WEEPING WINDOW!? 

?Ah? Window?? Erica blinked. ?Nono, not you.? Yoko waved his hand, As hachi got closer Orosai drew his own blade and threw the samurai backward. ?You seem to have speed, but nothing else.? Hachi? began to sweat profusely. ?D?damn it? I? I can?t focus.. my body?s already at the breaking point.? Orosai smirked. ?Yoko, Give him a taste of the water bullets.? Yoko nodded and let a bit of water form in his hands from the pipes on his arms.

?Water bullet!? he threw the water at Hachi and it pierces his body. ?GUAH!? Hachi shouts, soon he is hit with another 50 tile punch and 60 tile kick. ?Oh my~ he?s all blood~? Erica whines. ?Don?t worry, Play with him as much as you like Erica.? Orosai smirked, the island soon covered in pirates. ?There is no longer any helping this man.? The entire group begins to round up the citzens. ?WE ARE LOOKING FOR TREASURE MY GOOD FOLKS! PLEASE, DO YOUR BEST AND DIG QUICKLY!? He chuckled. ?Come with me~? Erica threw hachi over her shoulder and headed off. ?D..damn it? I failed? again?? Hachi soon blacked out.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 10, 2010)

*When You Reach Out pt. 3...*

With impossible luck Maggie managed to avoid any run-ins with pirates or new-found enemies the marines. She shuddered to think what those dopey lieutenants were telling their superiors about her after she made that escape from the ?scene of the crime?. She might even have a bounty now!

None of that mattered though, after consideration. She was used to bad reputations. She had one in her hometown and now she had one in East Blue. All that mattered was finding *him*. 

Margaret navigated her broken piece of a ship expertly, standing in the midst of the deck, reeling from side-to-side like she was on a surfboard to make it turn where she willed it. Thank heaven for the Devil Fruit power! Any trouble she might run into would immediately be confused at the sight of a village woman riding a ship that should by all accounts be sunken. 

*?CCCCCRRRAAAAWWWWWLLLLIIINNNGGGG IIINNN MYYYYY SKKKKIIIINNNNN!!!!!!? *

?Oh, when will it end?!?!? Maggie covered her ears from the horrific cry. 

*?TTTHHHESEEEE WOOOOUNNNNDSSS WILL NOTTT HEEEEEEEE-AAAAAAUUULLLLLL!!!!!!!!? *

?SHUT UP ALREADY!? 

*?FFFFFEEEEEEAARR IS HOWWWWW I FAAAALLLLLL! CONFUSSING.. CONFUSSIIIINNGGG WHATTTT IS RE-AAAUUULLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND THAT, SHEEP TO THE SLAUGHTERHOUSE KNOWN AS THE WORLD, WILL BE MY LAST PERFORMANCE?.  *

?FINALLY!? Maggie shouted back aloud?. In the direction she believed the voice to be coming from. 

She didn?t have the foggiest clue where that huge, booming, somber voice was coming from. She at first thought it was some youngster rock star singing to young women who bought into that depressing dribble? but as far as she can see there wasn?t an island in sight. Perhaps it was a concert on a huge cruise ship? In any event, the voice was loud and annoying and hadn?t stopped talking since she sailed within his vicinity. She had been going toward the voice in hopes of finding land or some form of civilization but no luck yet. At least that what she started doing. After a few hours of hearing the voice whine and moan through a speaker she just wanted it to go away. Now she could sail in peace.

*?FOR YOU SEE TODAY IS THE DAY WHERE I DEPART FROM THIS THANKLESS WORLD BY TAKING MY OWN LIFE! I KNOW WHOEVER OUT THERE IS LISTENING DOESN?T CARE-? *

?YOU GOT THAT RIGHT, BUSTER!? Margaret called back indignantly. She was sure that the person couldn?t hear her.

*?BUT I WILL NOT DEPART FROM THIS WORLD WITHOUT SOMEONE KNOWING HOW CRUEL LIFE TRULY IS! HERE NOW MY FINAL CURSE BEFORE I FALL INTO THE INVITING BLACKNESS THAT AWAITS ME! AHEM?.? *
*
?CURSED BE THE DAY IN WHICH I WAS BORN. LET THE DARKNESS STAIN IT AND LET THE SUN HIDE ITS FACE FROM IT. LET ALL GOOD WILL AND KIND FEELINGS BE MELTED AWAY ON THAT DAY. LET THE BITE OF A CHILL NIGHT TORMENT IT AND LET THE STRENGTH OF EVIL FIRE DEVOUR IT. LET THE LIPS OF THE DOCTOR WHO CRIED ?IT?S A BOY IT?S A BOY!? FALL OFF. LET THE BIRDS WHO CELEBRATED MY BIRTH WITH THEIR SONG FALL TO THE GROUND FROM SUDDEN HEART ATTACKS?.? *

4 hours later. 

*?LET THE KNEES OF MY MOTHER REAMIN SHUT AND LOCKED WITH A HUGE CHAIN ON THAT DAY. LET THE KEY TO THAT HUGE CHAIN BE SWALLOWED BY THE ABYSS. LET IT BE THAT WHEN ONE MAN ASK ANOTHER MAN ?SO, HEARD OF ANY CHILDREVGN BEING BORN TODAY?? THAT OTHER MAN WILL BE ABLE TO CONFIDENTLY ANSWER ?NOPE?. LET ODA COMPLETELY BLOT OUT THAT DAY WITH HIS HUGE EARASER IN THE SKY AND INSTEAD WRITE ?CRAPPY DAY?.? *

?Okay, that?s it!? 

Maggie leaned over hard in her position and the broken tugboat immediately picked up speed. She was zooming in the direction of the voice now. 

?If he isn?t going to kill himself then I?ll gladly do it for him!?

After a few minutes Maggie had finally reached the source of the voice, as far as she can tell. She saw a huge buoy bobbing up and down in the troubled waters just a few yards ahead of her. 

*?LET A STARVING, FORSAKEN AND UGLY DOG PISS UP AND DOWN THE STREETS WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO KNEW OF MY BIRTH WALKED ON THAT DAY? ALSO, LET THAT SAME DOG BE HIT AND KILLED BY A TRUCK FILLED WITH CHEW TOYS, BONES, MEATS AND OTHER DOGGY ACCESSORIES SO THAT SOMEBODY ON THIS EARTH CAN SYMPATHIZE WITH THE CRUEL JOKE THAT IS MY LIFE.? *

Maggie was almost blasted off deck by the feedback from the equipment. Yep, she was definitely close. 

Only as she got closer did she realize that there was no visible stereo equipment. This was impossible. She heard the voice from countless miles away! But she was pretty close to the buoy and she didn?t see anything. No speakers, no den den mushi amplifiers? just a big, burly? blue man! She approached with caution and gasped when she could make out what she was looking at. She only heard legends about them. 

The young fishman, covered in black mascara and piercings, continued to speak into his hand? which was shaped like a microphone?

*?AND SO ENDS THE CURSING OF MY DAY.I WILL NOW END MY LIFE? SO LONG, WORLD THAT NEVER WANTED ME. THIS WILL BE THE LAST TIME YOU SUFFER ANOTHER AFTERNOON WITH THE FAIULRE KNOWN AS BEETHOVEN BLACK!?*

(image freezes as the hammerhead shark-like fishman plays a wicked ballad on his all black guitar with eyes closed in unspeakable sorrow)

*BEETHOVEN BLACK 
MICROPHONE MAN 
FORSAKEN SOUL *


----------



## Furious George (Jan 10, 2010)

Maggie watched from a distance as the fishman strapped his guitar to his back and walked over to the edge of the buoy. He spread out his hands and closed his eyes as though he were going to fall into the water. Maggie thought this was strange. 

“How are you going to commit suicide?” She called out, willing the ship closer to the buoy.

*“What?!?!” *

Black quickly opened his eyes and was stunned to see a strange woman sailing about on a broken ship. It was interesting enough that someone had bothered listening to a pathetic soul such as himself, but that the person would be a devil fruit user…
*
“How long have you been there, human?”*

Maggie docked right beside the buoy but didn’t get off the ship. She was still new to this whole Devil Fruit business but logic told her that the ship would probably sink if she took her feet off of it.

“Long enough to know that the ‘world hates you and is better off without you’ something is crawling in your skin blah blah blah and now you’re going to kill yourself.” Maggie spoke bluntly, arms crossed. “But I don’t get it. You don’t have a knife to slit your wrists, a gun to blow your brains, no noose… I doubt you can do it with that thing.”

Maggie pointed to the red Bo Staff strapped to Black’s back, beneath his guitar. 

“So how are you going to kill yourself?”

Black let out a deep sigh.  

*“I’m going to throw myself into the sea of course.” *

“And then what?” 

The fishman made a confused face.

*“I ate a Devil Fruit.  I’m a Microphone Man...”* Beethoven spoke, his hand slowly morphing into a microphone with a hiss of feedback and squid-like suction noises. 

Maggie waited for the fishman to go on. They looked at each other until Beethoven Black sweat dropped. 

*“You’re obviously a Devil Fruit user yourself and you don’t why it’s a bad thing to fall into the ocean? If this is some kind of trick to get me to change my mind about jumping…”*

Maggie still looked confused. Black let out a deep sigh and looked to the sky. 

*“I hope you’re having fun up there! First you make my life an awful joke and NOW you send a stupid human to me to add insult to injury.”*

“HEY!” Maggie shouted.

*“Alas, human, I will explain to you my plight so that you can laugh at me just like the heavens do.” *

He took off his guitar once more and played a riff before speaking. 

*“When one eats a Devil Fruit he gains extraordinary powers… at the expense of forever losing the ability to swim. The sea is death to us.” *

“Seriously?!?!” Maggie immediately went white when she thought of how close she was to dying just a few hours ago. She recovered and thought again. 

“But you’re a fishman. Why would you eat a Devil Fruit?” 

*“And there’s the punch-line to my joke of a life. A few years ago I mistakenly ate a strange fruit from an island far away. Since then I have lost my family, my friends… but most tragic of all I forever lost the ability to swim. The feeling of the powerful currents beating against my body. The freedom of flying in a world of blue GONE by one terrible mistake.”*

Maggie covered her ears when the gothic fishman struck a hard chord on his guitar with his hand in microphone mode. THAT was how he was able to have his voice carry for miles.

“WILL YOU STOP THAT!?!?” 

*“Oh? Is my sorrow too “real” for you? Am I disturbing your pure white delusions of a world that is fair and just? Is my tale of woe and grief stirring up your nice and neat world?” *

“No, your mopey music is awful and you can hear it for miles! I came to tell you to cut it out and get on with killing yourself already!” 

*“Well your wish is about to be granted! I’m jumping and nothing you can say will change my mind!”* Black shouted back.

“Go ahead.” Maggie retorted. 

*“…. I mean it. I’m going to end it right here and now!” *

“Good. Do us all a favor and end it then.”

*“………………………. Reverse psychology won’t work on me! I-I’m going to jump!”* 

“Heh.  Just like I thought.” Maggie began to will the ship to back away from the buoy. “If you happen to grow a pair and go through with jumping, I wish you the best on the other side. If you don’t jump, do us a favor and keep it to yourself. The rest of the world isn’t interested in your whining.”

The fishman paused in thought as Maggie turned away. 

*“WHAT DO YOU KNOW ABVOUT IT?!?!”* Black shouted, tears in his eyes and his voice filling with real emotion. *“What does a stupid human like you know about the glory of swimming? To you it may just be a past time but swimming is a way of life for us! If a fishman can’t swim he is nothing! LESS THEN NOTHING! Do you know what it feels like to be regarded as less then trash!?! Do you know what it feels like to suddenly lose your reason to breathe!?!” *

A smile came to Maggie’s face. She turned about and willed her ship back to the buoy. 

“If you lose something, you go and look for it.” She spoke like it was the simplest thing in the world. “Look for a way to swim again.” 
*
“Haven’t you been listening? Once you eat a Devil Fruit the sea hates you! It is impossible to swim ever again!”*

“They said it was impossible that my son is still alive and I’m still going to look for him…” Maggie spoke with an awkward smirk. 

*“What happened to your son?” *Black was surprised at how interested he was becoming in this woman.

“19 years ago he was taken away by a doomsday cult called the Red Truth.”

*“The Red Truth? I’ve heard of them. It seems that fate has played a cruel trick on us both. That group is known for human sacrifices. Even if your son is alive I’m sure he isn’t your son anymore. They probably brainwashed him and-“ *

And then the next second Margaret was in mid-air between her ship and buoy, a twisted piece of metal from her broken ship in her hand. She landed on top of the young fishman and tried desperately to bring the knife down on his head. It was nothing for Black to hold her hand back though. He was as strong as any of his kinsfolk. 

After a useless struggle, Maggie stood to her feet and breathed deeply. A wild and brutal scowl was on her face. Hate in her eyes.

“Just because you gave up on your hopes doesn’t mean you can try and take mine away. My son is alive and I will find him.” 

She hopped back on her ship which was quickly going vertical again. When her bare feet made contact it went horizontal. She began to sail away from the strange fishman. Black was left there on his back, deep in thought. 

A few moments later a huge thing fell down hard on the ship and Maggie staggered to keep balance. 

“You?!?” Maggie started. 

*“You are a very interesting human.” *Black began. *“I don’t think that you will ever find your son… but when you’re spirit is crushed and your light and you come to realize that life is blackness and pain and death and full of gunk and sewage… at least you will have me to talk to.”* 

Maggie stared speechless. Black turned away when her gaze made him feel all weird on the inside. 

*“I’m also pretty strong and a stupid human like you would get killed in a second without me. I want you to live long enough to find out how cruel life is. I need company.” *

Maggie smirked and began to move her ship again. 

“My name is Margaret.” 

*“And I’m-” *

“You’re Beethoven Black, life’s cruel joke. I know.”


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jan 10, 2010)

*Unknown Location*

Aisu rolled over in his sleep, or rather he tried to. He awoke in confusion at his discomfort and tried to rub the sleep out of his eyes. Unfortunately for him he could not move his arms. His heart began to pound sending blood rushing into a his brain. "What is going on?" Aisu thought silently willing himself to calm down. Aisu tried to sit up but it felt like his hands were glued to the floor. He turned his head to look at them and scowled in annoyance.

In his sleep he had cooled the thin film of water on the cave floor to such a temperature that his hands were now frozen to the ground. "Geez give me a break already" Aisu grumbled as he closed his eyes and began to focus on his power. Slowly the freezing air seeping from his body stopped. "Guess I just have to keep this up and wait" Aisu muttered to himself. Eventually the ice binding him to the floor melted and Aisu was able to move freely. "Man I am hungry" he said yawning.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 10, 2010)

With the Crimson Fist Pirates...

Derrick headed back towards the ship, covered in wounds but acting as if nothing was wrong. As he continued to walk his crewmates joined his side, one by one, each having wounds of their own. 

"Looks like everything worked out fine..." the others nod, "So we're just leaving them, they hardly seem like the big dogs of their group. More could come after us," Albert points out.

"Fine with me," he looks over at his Captain, "If they're gona' come after anyone I'd like it to be me. I'd love to just keep taking those bastards down one after another...I know they'll be back, and I'm counting on it."

They hop on their ship and Derrick heads towards his room, "Get us out of here Jasmine...and no one bother me until we're somewhere..." he said holding his head as he leaves, "I should've taken those pain killers before I fought them..." he says with a sigh.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jan 11, 2010)

*With Aisu, Location: Unknown*

Aisu shielded his eyes against the glaring mid day sun as he emerged from the cave mouth. Immediately feeling the heat from the sun Aisu scowled in annoyance. "What I wouldn't give for some ice and snow right about now" Aisu said making his way down from the cave entrance. Aisu's stomach growled loudly and he frowned, he would have to steal food again today. Aisu walked into the town center normally, if he behaved suspiciously from the get go he wouldn't make it very far.

Aisu sat on the roof of one of the restaurants in the village. He was overlooking the back door patiently waiting. However his patience was wearing thin in this sunlight and heat. Just as Aisu was about to give up and try a different restaurant he heard the door open below him. The moment the man stepped out and shielded his eyes from the sun Aisu made his move. Quickly leaning over the side of the roof he grabbed the top of the door frame and swung himself over the man and inside.

Landing silently inside the building Aisu quickly scurried behind some boxes to hide. Aisu's eyes darted back and forth as he scanned the area looking for people that would throw him out if he was discovered. Aisu waited patiently for his chance to move, now that he was out of the sun and his hunger growing he had damn well better be patient. The man that went outside came back in and shut the door. *"Oi"* he called out, *"why is it so cold in here?"*


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 11, 2010)

*Hanako VS Tsubaki*

*Hanako Buneplain*

*HANAKO AND TSUBAKI FACE OFF!! SWORD VS TELESCOPE!!*

Tsubaki pushes against Hanako's telescope arm, The sparks wildly jumping off their friction. "So what do you want to be? Navigator, Cook?" Hanako asked fretting what type of position she would hold on the ship. "I told you!" Tsubaki pushed back causing Hanako to step forward from the loss of her balance. Slashing up wards the pirate barely manages to escape the slash as she transforms her legs into telescope pushing her backwards. "I WON'T JOIN YOU'RE CREW!" Tsubaki declared taking an offensive stance.

"How about a Shipwright?" Hanako still muttered to herself completly ignoring Tsubaki's protest. "Why you!" Tsubaki took another slash the pirate avoiding it as easy as the first time. "YOU WON'T GET AWAY THAT EASY!" Tsubaki called out as Hanako had jumped high above. Quickly sheathing her sword Tsubaki spun in a circle jumping mid air, Her skin stretching out quickly pounding into Hanako. "SKIN SKIN PINWHEEL!" The technique causing Hanako to go through a wall.

*KKRASSH!!*

Hanako quickly sat up rubbing her head, Blood trickling from her lip. "Jeez you don't have to hit me so hard" She said getting back to her feet. Tsubaki followed her into the room drawing her sword. "SCREAMING LION!" Tsubaki yelled bringing down her sword ready to hack at Hanako's exposed back. "SCOPE SCOPE FALCON!" Her spinal column shooting out a protruding telescope to counter the strike. 

*SHNK!!*

Spinning the telescope at high speeds sparks flew off as Tsubaki was thwarted back. "Hey I'm starting to think that your serious!" Hanako said dumbfounded as to why her crew mate would actually try to kill her. "Fool" Taking an offensive stance Tsubaki searched for a weak spot to strike. "With that kinda of attitude the sea will swallow you alive" In a instant Tsubaki appeared behind Hanako. "Renzokuken" Tsubaki muttered in a low voice as Blood shot from various wounds over Hanako's body.

Her eyes whitened over as she began to stagger back. "Ignite" Tsubaki commanded as a Huge explosion took over Hanako's body severly injuring her.

*BBOOM!!!!*

Rolling to the floor, She had been knocked unconscious. Tying her up with the same sea stone rope she had used to capture her earlier Tsubaki brought her up to the highest level of High Bridge. A Massive guillotine stood at the end of the cat walk that rested atop of High bridge's roof. The Marines ship was plain in sight as they headed closer and closer. Dropping Hanako to the floor Tsubaki waited for their arrival.

"When they get here, You'll be done for" Tsubaki said looking at Hanako. The sea stone blades built into the guillotine brimming with a brilliant shine.




​


----------



## Gaja (Jan 11, 2010)

As sparks started flying once again Tommy couldn't help but be amazed by the display of abilities of the two in front of him.

"Ahhh humans are so entertaining."

As Tsubaki and Hanako went to the very top of the building Tommy followed them, albeit somewhat slowly at first as he took the big new found weapon with him. As he reached the top the panda was surprised to see that the person responsible for his soul was to be executed he waisted little and threw the big chunk of metal and concrete directly at the guillotine, and with quite some force as well.

"You shall not have it."

Reffering to his own soul, Tommy was somewhat selfish, but in the process he could perhaps save Hanako's life as well. Pointing directly at Tsubaki a second later the tall animal had a smirk on its face. Its eyes hidden by the sunglasses as he exclaimed.

"Bring it on."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 11, 2010)

With the Crimson Fist pirates-


   They?d been sailing for a week to get to the last island of north blue. ?OI! CAPTAIN!? Jasmine shouts. ?THERE?S LAND A HO!? She chuckled. ?Landa ho.? She bagan snickering to herself. ?urgh.? Derrick grumbled as he walked out of his room. ?Where is it??Jasmine handed him the telescope and derrick checked it out. ?Hey, there?s like, ten pirate ships over there.? He yawned. ?Oh?? Jasmine took the telescope from him. ?It?s a pirate island. I wonder if there?s good food!? she drooled; it had been a while since she had a good meal. ?Whatever, Let?s just get to the island quickly jasmine!? 

  The only Rodgers sister nodded and got the crew to the island. There wasn?t anyone around out in the open but there seemed to be a lot of busted mining equipment. ?Huh,What the hell?? Jasmine kicked a broken pick axe. ?PLEASE DON?T KICK THAT!!!!!? A young kid runs out of no where and grabs the axe. ?If you kick it, They get mad!!? he shouts. ?Do what and who?? Jasmine tilts her head. ?They get mad if you kick the equipment!? Jasmine and the crew blinked. ?Who?se them?? ?The nightshade pirates!?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 12, 2010)

~ With Ivy ~ 

Although Ivy’s crew was small, at the moment, they had one crucial advantage. They were attacking at daybreak when most people were still asleep.  David’s knowledge of the Marines also played a key roll in this attack as well as he knew that this port town had almost no Marine involvement and that the higher ups were as corrupt as Pirates themselves. “I’ll go and have a little Pow Wow with the Marine High Command here.” David says with a bit of a smirk. Ivy nodded.  “Don’t know what your up to old man, but don’t die on me.” she says. “Oh worried are we?” David says with a chuckle as his glance cuts to Ivy.  “No, I’d just hate to have to drag you from hell just to send you back.” Ivy replies with a twisted smile. Sweat forms on David’s brow as he lightly laughs at Ivy’s comeback. “Very well. Time to see if we have any like minded individuals.” David says with a wave as he leaves the ship. 

Ivy isn’t too far behind her navigator as she plans to quickly get this assault over with. Soon the small port town erupts in the sound of battle as Ivy’s crew makes their big push into the center of the place. Screams decorated the dusty daybreak sky and by the time the suns rays burn off the morning fog thick black smoke billowed into the sky from burning homes and businesses. The cobble stone streets were tinted crimson with the blood of the dead and dying. All that had been spared were herded into the center of town. There they are greeted by the site of their ’Mayor’ gagged and bound to an executioner’s block.  Surrounding the mayor was the Marine leaders that were supposed to be keeping the peace, instead they stood as both a barrier and executioner. Ivy sat in a large lavish leather chair, that they had pulled form this official’s house, to the left of the executioner’s block. 

She had a rather inattentive and cold look spread across her features. The crowd attempted to turn hostile as some of the surviving men attempt to rally their friends and neighbors. But this is quickly nipped as weapons are lowered on the crowd by the pirates. As the crowd settles down David appears from behind the Marines that held the Mayor hostage.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 12, 2010)

*Tsubaki Yuura; High Bridge*

Tsubaki readied herself, Even throughout her long battle experience she has never gone up against a Panda in battle. Drawing her sword she swang, Moving backwards Tommy went in for a punch only to have it blocked by the Hilt of Tsubaki's sword.

*SHNK!*

The two wavered back and forth as the power struggle waged. "Your pretty strong for a Horse" Tsubaki said trying to keep herself from losing balance. Hanako laid beneath the gulliotine that had been damaged by Tommy's earlier attack. "I'm a Panda!" Tommy called out using his weight to over power Tsubaki, Nearly falling to the floor she plants her scabberd into the ground.

*TNK!!*

Rotating on her blade she regained her footing going in for another strike. Tommy barely avoiding this one as strands of his fur were cut off. "I missed that time. I won't miss again" Tsubaki said preparing for another strike as her and Tommy stood toe to toe. The battle for his soul on the line.
*
Junichi VS Deigo

KKRRBAAMM!!*

The wall was punched clean through with a single kick, Junichi rising from the clouds of debris that shifted around. Panting he looked at Deigo held his stubby little leg in the air that managed to contain so much power. "You managed to dodge the attack, You truly are strong Junichi" Deigo complimented bringing his foot back down.

Wiping the blood from his lip Junichi looked onwards getting an offensive ready stance. "Back at Rainy Gallows, Hanako had the pleasure of beating you down. Guess it's my turn" Junichi said shifting the bones in his arms as they protruded outwards. "The Bone Bone fruit....So Intresting" Deigo noted as he held his leg up for another strike.

"DANCING CRANE NECK!" Deigo called out delivering an axe kick that split the ground beneath him.

KKRRABBAMM!!!!



​


----------



## Gaja (Jan 12, 2010)

*"The Misty Maiden", High Bridge, West Blue*
_Neil Dylandy_

After the 99th clash and yet another win the Ensing of the ship saluted.

"Thank you for yet another exciting match Cross-Taii-san!"

He said out loud while looking at the Lieutenant with a serious look on his face. The white haired Lieutenant was named Methier Cross, and was the person the young Neil looked up to the most.

"We'll be docking at High Bridge in about 15 minutes. Any orders for the men?"

He said still saluting to the Taii of the Misty Maiden.

------------------------------------

*High Bridge, West Blue*
_Tommy Kawai_

A little of his fur was gone, that wasn't so bad, he heard the sea was a warm place, but it seemed humans weren't the most informed of all creatures. Or maybe pandas were really rare.... or maybe there were hores that looked like pandas, or maybe raccoons... Or maybe he was a raccoon????


"Noooo!!!!"

He yelled out as Tsubaki said that she wouldn't miss again, making it seem as if the animal had been scared by the human. But as she warned him the bear instantly snapped out of it and made a quick dash toward the much smaller Tsubaki. Drawing his trusted bamboo stick he threw it in a boomerang like fashion towards her, expecting her to try and block it, so that he could attempt his trusted bear hug to take her out without injuring her.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 12, 2010)

With the CFP-

"The Nightshade Pirates?" Derrick asks, "Never heard of em'" Jace says picking his ear, "Who are you guys?" the kid says, "The Crimson Fist Pirates," the kid pauses, "Never heard of you."

They all sweatdrop, "Well...You know, whats the point of having a name in just the North Blue. We'll really get things started when we hit the Grand Line..." he shakes his head, "Anyway, why are these pirates incharge?"

"They came a couple of weeks ago...We tried to defend ourselves but without the aid of our towns swordsmen we didn't stand a chance. Now they're using everyone in the town to help look for some treasure."

"Well we could take care of those pirates," Jace says clenching his fist, "Hm, I want to see this swordsmen first..." they look over at Derrick, "Why's that?" 

"Just take us to where ever he is kid," he nods and they start to walk towards the Dojo, "We'll have to be careful," the kid says peaking out from behind a building, "So this guy's strong?" Derrick says nonchalantly walking straight through the town, the others right behind him, "Ghah! Be careful!" he says chasing after them.

"Yea, he's really strong! But he got in a fight with some pirates a while ago, so he was still too hurt to help us...We've healed him up but he's just caged himself up in his dojo, "Sounds like a coward to me," Jace scoffs, "He really did leave his town hanging," Derrick remains silent, his face unchanging as they stroll towards the Dojo, "Here it is," the kid points.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2010)

With the CFP-

"Hachi!" The kid knocks on the door of the dojo. "Hachi, There's some people who want to see you!"There is no answer from the other side. "Maybe' he's dead." Jace shrugged his shoulders. "Hachi's not dead! Hachi can't die!" Jasmine chuckled. "Hachi? His name's Hachi?" She asked. "Don't make fun of him! His name is Hachidori! but we call him hachi! It means humming bird, cause his sword makes a humming sound." Derrick rubbed his chin and nodded. "Alright, I gotta meet this guy."

He pulled back his fist and punched the door down. "WHAT PART OF CAREFUL DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND!?" the kid shouts as his jaw hits the floor. Inside the room was a bunch of papers and katana thrown everywhere. "H...hachi?" The kid walked in and looked around, hachi sat alone in a corner, simply staring at his blade. "Please leave Arlen, I failed the town, i don't deserve your company."

"THAT'S NOT TRUE!" Arlen shouts. "You were poisoned and out numbered! There's no way you could have-" "THERE IS NO EXCUSE! a warrior does not make up excuses for loosing! A lose is a lose! There is nothing else, my loosing resulted in this towns enslavement! Do not try and sugar coat it!" Arlen clenched his fist, tears starting to roll down his face. "HACHI DOESN'T LOSE! HACHI ALWAYS SAVES THE TOWN! WE FAILED TO PROTECT YOU CAUSE WE'RE WEAK!!!" He shouts before running out of Hachi's house.

"Who are you... and what do you want?" Hachi turned to Derrick.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 12, 2010)

Derrick sized up Hachi and then adjusted his sunglasses, a glare from the window caught them and covered his eyes from view, "Who I am isn't important right now, but do you know who you are?" Hachi raises a browl.

"I heard that there was some tough swordsmen in here, guess I was mistaken," he says crossing his arms, "All I see is a loser wallowing in his failure."

"Whah, I failed the town, I'm such a disgrace. Get over it!" he takes a step closer towards the swordsmen and pokes his finger at his chest, "You weren't strong enough, make yourself stronger!" he says with a poke, "You're right, a lose is a lose but who says it ends there! You need to get off your sorry ass and help this town you've let down."

He rips off his sun glasses and stares right in the swordsmen's eyes, "Failure is what you make of it, you can sit here crying about it while everything crashes around you or you can get stronger from it!" he stabs his finger against his chest once again, "IT'S YOUR GREATEST WEAPON SO USE IT!" he puts on his sunglasses and turns towards the door, he begins to stomp off angrily, leaving lava foot prints as he walks, "Me and my crew could save this whole damn town if we wanted, but you know what we're not gona' do it!"

He looks out of the whole where the door once sat, "I refuse to be an accomplace to your shame, no matter how big of bastards these guys are I'm not going to lift a finger until you get over yourself!" he shouts, his body beginning to steam.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2010)

Hachi's eye twitched when he heard Derricks words and he quickly rushed over and grabbed the man by his collar. "DO YOU KNOW WHAT I HAVE BEEN THROUGH TO PROTECT THIS TOWN!?" He shouts. "DO YOU KNOW THE SACRIFICES I HAVE MADE!?" He screams. "I couldn't do anything to repay these people for taking me in when i had nothing! For giving me a place when i had no where! Protecting them and teaching them to fight was all i had! I lost the only means i had of thanking this island! YOU TELL ME TO JUST ACCEPT THAT!? TO ACCEPT THAT I FAILED TO REPAY MY DEBT!"

Hachi lets go of Derrick and draws his blade, There is a long humming sound as it's drawn. "Do you think, That i will take the words, of a pirate, to heart? DO YOU THINK THAT I WILL LISTEN TO A PIRATE!" He shouts. "I'll show you, I'll prove that i am better then you, I will prove that i am a man who is above a pirate's idea of what is strong and what is weak!" He moves past the Crimson fist pirates, sword humming as he walks the streets. "Huh?" one of the fodder blinks. "Oi, Isn't that Erica's play thing?" He asks another.

"I think it-" "Sakura?s sorrow!" The two men stand still for a moment as Hachi appears behind them. "U...urgh..." Their sides explode with blood, Though it does not come out in a solid mass, the blood breaks apart into large drops resembling petals of flowers. "I...impressive...." Jasmine blinked. "OI! WHAT DO YOU THINK YOU'RE DOING!?" Three more men charge hachi. "Falling trees!" Hachi leaps forward and the three men go flying into the air. "I don't need a pirates help."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 12, 2010)

Derrick watched as Hachi began cutting through the pirates, "You don't have to accept a damned thing," he wallks out and rolls up his red jacket's sleeves, "You're in control, and keep it that way dammit."

"And I must say I'm glad you've realized it because I've been waiting to start picking through these bastards," he pulls back his fist and slams it straight into a pirate's face, sending the man flying backwards, "You don't need my help, but pirates you see don't listen too well so we're gona' give you it anyway."

He cracks his knuckles, "Or maybe we'll divide it up evenly," he grabs hold of a pirate and then produces a blast of lava from his palm that engulfs the man and sends him flying, "I'll start with this direction," he plants his feet and holds out his open palm, then supports it with his palm behind it. It begins to glow, "Lava Cannon!" he shoots out a massive blast that starts burning through pirates, "I'll meet you on the other side of the island, and you'd better be done with your half..."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2010)

Hachi smirked at Derricks comment, The pirate was kinda like that crew that'd come by earlier. "Do you know a Joseph Rodgers by chance?" He asked. "Ah, That's my brother." Jasmine blinked. "I see." He chuckled to himself. "Alright, My half will be done before yours." He rushes off through the pirates. "Falling trees!" As he shouts a large wave of men fly into the air. "Sakura's sorrow!" He blazes past a few more men with a quick spin going through the group and watching the blood explode out of their bodies. 

"His style's a little violent." Jasmine thought to herself, Watching Hachi drain the blood out of pretty much everyone, the only interesting factor was out the wounds stopped bleeding after the first explosion. "how does he do it." She rubbed her chin in thought. "Wilting orchid!" Hachi slashed a man quickly though nothing happened. "HAH!" The man laughed, Hachi punched his stomach and watched his back explode in a rain of blood and let the man drop to his knees. "My sides getting closer." Hachi commented as he ripped through another group with falling trees.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 12, 2010)

"Lava Fist!" he starts punching off blasts towards every pirate in his sight, "Lava Leg!" followed up by a kick of lava into the group behind them.

"Your swordsmenship is impressive!" Derrick shouts to Hachi, "But your eye sight must be going," he holds up his arms and criss crosses them, "Lava Fountain!" he shoots dual continuous blasts of lava from each hand that rain down on the pirates, "My side is practically done compared to yours!"

As he stops the fountains flow he hardens the leftover lava cover his hands, "Molten Fists," he starts rushing through the pirates letting off a flurry of punches.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 14, 2010)

With the Crimson Fist Pirates/Hachi Dori-

  Derrick and Hachi soon found themselves near a cave, both men finishing off their group of pirates at the same time. ?Heh, I won.? Hachi smirked, swiping the blood of his katana. ?In what world are you living in? Obviously I won by a split second.? Derrick smirked and cracked his knuckles. ?You?re both losers in my book.? Jasmine walked past them. ?I didn?t even break a sweat, Ah; finally, my clothes aren?t all sticky with sweat.? She sighed relieved. 

?So, what is this place?? Derrick asked, the cave seemed to be nothing more then a large hole in a big pile of rock and dirt. ?It?s the entrance to the tunnel system the Nightshade pirates are creating. They are after a treasure that was supposed to have been left here by Captain Black. He was a legend in his day, though that was one hundred years ago. It was said he left a mountain of treasure under an island before he sailed into the grand line, with the promise, ?I have buried the treasure of the north and when I return, I?ll make it the treasure of the world!? Though, He never did return.? Hachi comments.

?In all honesty, I knew about the treasure, but never dreamed of trying to find it.? He folded his arms. ?It was buried deep under the island, it?s said captain black could move the earth with a single wave. If those rumors were true then he could have buried it thousands of feet under the surface.? Derrick smirked. ?So, We beat the crap out of these pirates and get our hands on a hundred year old treasure?? He asked. ?It?s possible, If the treasure truly exists, once more, it?s just a legend from a hundred years ago.? 



"Legends are based in truth!" Derrick rushed down the entrance into the labyrinth under the earth. "No use arguing with him." Jasmine commented. "I suppose not." Hachi rubbed the back of his head and the rest of the crew entered the darkness.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 14, 2010)

With the CFP and Hachi-

The crew walks through the cave, "It's so dark, I can't see a damn-Ghah!" Jace shouts, his voice getting further away as he continues to fall, "Jace what-Aaah!" the same happens to Albert, "What is going-Crap!" and then Maxi.

Maxi puts her hand against some kind of wall and then creates a spark. After doing so it triggers several lights coming on throughout the entire cave, and the three realize that they've fallen into three seperate giant holes, "What is this?" 

Hachi watches, "It seems that the pirates had the towns people dig several seperate holes along the cave in attempts to discover the best starting point. Judging from the depth of these holes I can assume that these were not the correct starting points." 

"These aren't deep enough!" Maxi shouts up from her deep hole. Suddenly they hear something, "Intruders!" a new fleet of pirates charge the three visible pirates, "Maxi, cut the lights!" Derrick orders, and with another use of her DF things go pitch black again.

Derrick pulls the two back against the wall with him and they hear the pirates all crash into one of the three holes that their crewmates currently reside in. The lights come back on, "What's the big idea! We don't need company down here," Derrick rubs his chin, "Yea, I was just figuring that with the holes and bad guys charging...seemed like a good idea."

Jace slams his fist into one of the fodder that has fallen into his hole, "We're got it under control here, keep goin'!" Derrick Hachi and Jasmine nod and continue to head down the cave, "Wait! How are we gona' get out of here!" Maxi shouts as she uses her whip to take out another pirate.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 14, 2010)

With the CFP-

The remaining three walked down the dark tunnels, Though the further they go the brighter it seemed to be. "What's going on?" Jasmine asked. "It's a stone." Hachi comments, the entire tunnel glows with a new yellow light. The samurai digs at the wall and takes out the yellow stone handing it to Jasmine. "The stone emits a light, it's some strange chemical process that's hard to explain." He rubbed the back of his head. "It's like fireflys." Jasmine blinked. "Something like that."

Hachi turned back to the front of the tunnel, more holes dug in the ground and there were plenty of other pathways carved out leading in different directions. "Right now, We're at the start." He stated. "The entire place is cut out like a maze, In side there are "Chambers" These chambers are wear the towns people sleep, eat and use the bathroom. But, there are also three "Main Chambers" Within these main chambers are the three bosses, The captain of the night shade pirates, Orosai. Their First mate the fishman Yoko and their number one fighter, Erica the red."

Hachi clenched his fists. "I hate them all, I wasn't able to beat them on my own when they attacked and became that Erica's play thing till she tired of me. Thank god." Blood dripped from his hands as he remembered that day. "I don't know where the tunnels lead from here, Some of the ones in the ground lead to another tunnel and some lead to dead ends, It's like an ant farm pretty much." He sighed. "It'd be better if this whole thing collapsed."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jan 14, 2010)

*With Aisu*

Aisu muttered under his breath at himself silently. He hadn't been controlling his fruit again and the room had taken a severe dip in temperature because of it. Aisu closed his eyes and focused on suppressing his fruit or it would give away his position. The man rubbed at himself vigorously to create some body heat before stomping off. Aisu quickly darted from where he had hidden himself and started grabbing all the food in arm's length.

Dumping the food into a cloth napkin he had picked up from a table he quickly secured the ends into a little make shift pouch. Aisu grabbed a few bottles of water and was making a break for the door when he heard a shout. *"OI YOU LITTLE THEIF GET BACK HERE"* the man roared as he emerged wearing a sweater. "Sorry sir, thanks for the food" Aisu shouted back as he turned tail and ran. Aisu burst out the door and into the sunlight as the man gave chase.

*"STOP THAT THEIF!"* the man roared as he chased Aisu down the street. "Its just some food" Aisu grumbled, "and I am actually starving here." "Kids these days" someone muttered from the sidelines as Aisu continued to sprint away clutching at his food and water for dear life. "What is the problem here?" a deep voice suddenly boomed over the noise of the crowd. Aisu rounded a corner and standing in front of him was a massive marine with his coat draped about his shoulders.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 14, 2010)

_Previously, Feroy, the newly made captain of the Hoax pirates, accompanied by jungle woman Gene, arrived on Falgoria destroying their prized lighthouse in the process. Armed men attacked the duo, but were ruthlessly defeated. Feroy then decided to head to the mayor's mansion and met swordsman Kaimetsu along the way who becomes the first mate of the Hoax Pirates. The three pirates assault the mayor's mansion with Feroy and Kaimetsu defeating the mayor's top hired guards._

*Leaving Falgoria*
Feroy, Kaimetsu, and Gene depart from the Mayor's mansion after practically destroying the place. All three of them looked pretty worn out after their matches with the hired guards. Many of the surrounding townsfolk looked in disbelief as the three pirates emerged from the mayor's mansion, apparently victorious.

"T-they made it out of the mayor's mansion ALIVE?!?!"
"I heard the mayor has some of the best hired guards' that money can buy!"
"And that guy is pretty rich! So that means the guards had to be super strong!"
"The mayor obviously had mercy on them and let them keep their lives!"

Suddenly, screams and yells of terror was heard throughout the peaceful island of Falgoria.

"THE MAYOR IS DEEEEEAAAAAAAAD!!!!!!!~~"
"HOW HORRIBLE!"
"WHO COULD HAVE DONE THIS?!"
"WHAT ARE WE TO DO WITHOUT OUR HONORABLE MAYOR?!"
"IT'S THOSE PIRATE'S FAULT! THEY KILLED OUR MAYOR!"

The Hoax trio looked in great annoyance as the townsfolk prepared to attack the pirates themselves.

Feroy sighed greatly, "These fools are so blind not to see that their mayor was a criminal all along. How naive." Feroy said as he readied his staff. 

"No matter, they'll just get cut down as well." Kaimetsu said as he unsheathed his blade and it gleamed in the moonlight. 

"STOP! LET THE MARINES HANDLE THIS! THEY'RE ON THEIR WAY AS WE SPEAK! DON'T LET THE PIRATES ESCAPE! THEY KILLED OUR GREAT MAYOR AND THEY'LL PAY FOR IT!"

"Marines? Now? This could prove troublesome  in our current state. We need to get out of here quick!" The young captain said as the trio were once again on the move.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 14, 2010)

The Hoax Pirates-

They focused on getting to the ship rather then dealing with the villagers and wasting their time. ?We should leave before the marines arrive.? Feroy ordered. ?That?s a good plan, but the question is how long ago were the marines dispatched and how quickly can they get here from where they came from? Without that information, we?re just playing guessing games while holding our thumbs.? Kaimetsu leaps over a villager and kicks the back of their head.

?The spark of justice turns into a flame of purity when it hits the logs of sin!? A small glint of light came from the sky. ?I remember that voice? Damn it, MOVE IT!? Kaimetsu pushes Feroy and Gene out of the way. ?JUSSSSTICE~~~~~? A large tan figured drops onto the ground. ?PUNCH~~!!!? A small crack forms under the man?s fist. ?GREETINGS PIRATES!?

The man stood six two, wearing a blue bandana, bright yellow eyes and the marine uniform. ?I?m Lt.Rodam!? He announces proudly. ?Do you ever give up?? Kaimetsu grumbled and unsheathed his sword. ?Justice never sleeps pirate.? He smirked. ?I thought you didn?t leave your island.? The samurai adds again. ?I made an exception, to catch a rat you can?t stay in the hole.? Kaimetsu blinked. ?What?s that even mean!?? 

"IT MEANS I, PAUL RODAM! LIEUTENANT OF THE MARINES AND MAN WHO SURVIVED AN ENCOUNTER WITH THE PIRATE KING SHALL BRING YOU TO JUSTICE!" He slams both his fists together, causing his gloves to expand. "I'll beat you till your bones are putty." Kaimetsu cracked his neck. "You better have brought-""A fleet of marines?" Suddenly the town is filled with marines, Five large ships are docked at the port and surround the Hoax's pirate ship. "Great." Kaimetsu sweat dropped.


"Will you give in and accept justice!?" Rodam asks. "Not on your life." The two charge each other, Rodam draws his blade and clashes with Kaimetsu. "Then i'll show you, The power that required you to use every ounce of energy you had to flee!" Kaimetsu smirked. "Try it!" He was still running off his lion's courage and was fast approaching his limit, The wound that had closed off on his chest slowly leaking fresh blood.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Madoka*

"I am," Madoka growled, "called Madoka. And be warned that if any of these pigs so much as look at me the wrong way, I refuse to be held responsible for anything that may happen to them." She stared at Amerigo defiantly. "I notice you introduced yourself as temporary captain. Is your true captain truly so pathetic to leave his crew in this shape?" She motioned around the ship.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 14, 2010)

*Falgoria Island*
"This definitely isn't good." Feroy along with Kaimetsu and Gene were now fully surrounded by an armada of marines. Usually they were outnumbered, but not outmatched, though in this case, they were BOTH outnumbered AND outmatched due to their current health standings.

Feroy spun his staff and whacked a few marines in the face and then proceeded to leap into the sky air and execute a spinning kick to multiple faces.

"UGGGHHHH!" Feroy groaned in pain as he returned to the ground. He clenched his chest in pain even though his entire body was in extreme pain.

_"I didn't know the Forza Spinta technique would have this much of an effect on my body! I'm in no condition to fight right now. We MUST get out of here!"_ Feroy said to himself as he slowly picked himself up from the ground and fended off a couple of marines with his staff.

Gene was in her hybrid point and leaping around, taking out multiple marines. She too seemed to be in horrible condition as multiple wounds decorated her body and fresh blood stains. 

Feroy looked over to see Kaimetsu engaging the marine Lt. The Lt. seemed to be evenly matched with Kaimetsu except for the fact that Kaimetsu was heavily injured. It'd only be a matter of time before Kaimetsu was too over taken.

*"FORZA SPINTA!!!!!!"* Feroy boomed as a new aura of strength seemed to appear around his body.

"I REFUSE TO BE TAKEN DOWN HERE! I'LL USE EVERY INCH OF MY STRENGTH TO ESCAPE!" Feroy bellowed as he started rampaging through the crowd with his new enhanced strength. He wouldn't last too long in this state and the repercussions will be extreme.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 14, 2010)

Rodam Vs Kaimetsu-

"I could tell with our first battle!" Rodam and Kaimetsu's blades pushed against each other. "Tell what?" He grumbled. "You have a technique, It's rather interesting, I've never seen it before. You are able to focus your drive to different parts of your body! With enough focus, You can put your determination into your legs, even if you couldn't walk, You will walk! that was what increased your speed even though you'd been fighting for so long, You're power increased when you focused your determination to your arms.

And now, You're body is moving despite it being so heavily wounded. You're running off of pure will power to keep going. That's impressive and I've yet to see another group like yours do such a thing!" He laughed. "But it's all for naught." Rodam looked at him with somber eyes. "You can't win in your current condition, You're body is at it's limit. You're old wounds are opening up fresh once more. Give in pirate." 

Kaimetsu smirked, the marine was right, he was at his limit, his body was breaking and there was no hope of victory. "But, What point is there in just giving up without a fight!" Rodam sighed. "I see." He pushed Kaimetsu back with ease. "Punishment blow." A strong slash cut down the opposite side of Kaimetsu's current wound, forming an X, After Rodam pulled his arm back and punched Kaimetsu's chest with the guard of the cutlass he wielded. "G...guh...." 

The samurai's body exploded with a wave of blood as he flew into a building and crashed through the wall. "There is, No hope for your crew to escape here alive." Rodam turned his attention to Feroy. "The samurai's done! I'll handle the captain!" He shouts to the men. "Hurry and get him to the ship!" The men nod and head into the hole Kaimetsu had made. "D...damn...." He thought to himself, he'd reached his limit. He forced himself to move with both bad wounds and the poison in his system. 

Now his wounds were open and the paralytic poison as invading his body. "I...can't go on... any further...." His body began to shake. "Damn it... This wont be the end!" He shouts. "I WILL FIND YOU BYAKONIYURI!!!"


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 14, 2010)

-With Chuck and Randy-
There is one more thing I need to warn you about, Randy, Chuck said to his son.
I'm listening, dad, Randy said. Despite the bad news about his mother, he let a smile escape out.
Well, it's about who your with. You mentioned you were with two of the strongest in the East Blue. What are their names? Chuck asked Randy.
The human with the hammer is Sum Ergo. The other is Attila Achilles, Randy said to his father.
I fought someone who looks like Attila in the Grandline awhile ago. However he was much bigger. I defeated him pretty easily however if what I'm thinking is correct he might be going after Attila. Does the name, "Spartan Pirates," mean anything to you? Chuck asked.
Randy thought for a minute then remembered the Spartan Pirate's 5th division gave them some trouble in the past, Yes. Sum pretty much destroyed their 5th division,
That's bad. Hopefully I'm wrong, but someone tough may be waiting for you and your crew in the Grandline. His name is Hannibal Leonidas and he probably holds a grudge, Chuck got done explaining.
Attila had secretly been conscious to hear all of this. He couldn't keep his mouth shut anymore. He sprung up and grabbed Chuck by the neck. When he did, Attila's hand heated up until he let go. He didn't make it known to Randy that anything had happened though.
What do you mean Hannibal Leonidas is out to get us? Attila asked.
I mean exactly as it sounds, Chuck responded.
He doesn't even exist! The half-giant half-abomination is just a rumor! Attila said.
He's real you dipshit! I know you were paying attention! I fought him and beat him! If you get killed by him fine, but make sure my son lives, is that alright with you, Attila Achilles? Chuck said.
I won't get killed! Randy! We're doing nothing but training from now on! Attila said.
Training? You're not learning the 5 chakras are you? The monks would say that's a big no-no. However they gave me a shot, so I'll let you get a shot. I'll even give you a tip. Be prepared to go to war with the devil inside you.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 14, 2010)

With the Crimson Fist Pirates-

The three continue to walk through the cave when they discover three different paths, "So, who wants where?" Derrick says stretching his back. Hachi examines the pathes. He walks over to the one on the left, spots a splash of blood on the side of the wall, "Erica is this way," he then looks at the other two, "And Yoko is to the right."

"How do you know that?" Jasmine asks, "Since their Captain is that way, I know it," he says motioning to the center, "Which is the way I'll be going."

Derrick nods, "Well it seems unfair putting some girl up against a demon like yourself, but you'd better take her," and then Derrick turns to final entrance, "I'll be frying some fish then." they all nod and head down their seperate paths.

With Alex-

He cracks his knuckles, "Is that it!" he shouts into the distance, "Only two ships worth, how pathetic!" he shouts at the two ships of now defeated marines.

He spots a third marine ship coming in, "Dammit, stealing a marine ship sure does have it flaws..." however this ship is different, it is bitch black, with almost a demonic aura to it, "These guys sure set a creepy mood...maybe they'll be a challenge," he says after kicking the final marine fodder off his stolen ship.

Aboard the Damnation...

"I can't believe that last mission was bust..." Sloth says, leaning back against the mast, "And now we're here to take out some loser going for a joy ride," Envy says flipping up his shades.

Pride just looks at the ship as they approach, "Lust, why don't you start us off," the dark skinned man nods and vanishes in a flash of darkness.

With Alex...

He watches as the ship approaches, "They sure are taking their sweet as time..." before he even realizes it Lust pops up out of his shadow and punches him in the back. He crashes into the mast, "The hell? Were you here the whole time!"

He gives him a creepy look, "Maybe I was," he says eyeing him strangely. Alex gets chills, "What's with this guy..." the ship then shakes as something slams into the mast, "What now!"

He turns to see Wrath, picking up whatever they have to spare and chucking it at Alex's ship, "What's with these guys," he says to himself. He sees something coming and slides to the left just before a knife takes off his head, "Ghah!" he shouts avoiding another one. Sloth yawns as he continues to fire off the knives from their ship, "This'll be cake boys," the Lt. says to his men as the ship continues to approach.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 15, 2010)

The CFP-

"AND I'M NOT A DEMON!" Jasmine shouts as the three rush down their respective tunnels. "How did he know Erica the crimson was this way." Jasmine wondered as she rushed down the tunnel, There were no more holes in the floor and the jewels seemed to turn red, giving off a crimson glow through out the tunnel.

Hachi-

"I won't let you win this time." Hachi grits his teeth as he rushes down the tunnel, glowing an eerie dark purple. His blade is drawn and cutting the edge of the tunnel as he rushes forward, his eyes focused on the target ahead!


At the end of the tunnel-

"Huff...Huff..." The towns people collapse to the ground, they are in a massive underground room with jewels glowing a bright white. "Oh? Isn't this wonderful." He laughed. "The treasure, was so close to me." He walks over to a freshly dug hole that the villagers collapsed near. "And, Here it is." He reaches into the hole to try and grab something. "Weeping widow!" Orosai quickly turns and blocks Hachi's blade with his own. "Hello Samurai, Long time no see." He smirked.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 15, 2010)

*Falgoria Island*
Feroy continues to rampage through the crowd of marines with his enhanced strength. The young captain's body is surely going through hell right now since this is his second time using the Forza Spinta technique in one day. 

Rodam quickly and easily disposed of the already damaged Kaimetsu and turned his attention on Feroy. Feroy watched in disbelief as Kaimetsu was thrown through a building and then collapsing because of his numerous wounds.

Feroy turned to face the approaching Lieutenant. 

"Give up pirate. You're outnumbered and in no condition to fight. Justice will prevail this time." Rodam said as he put his sword away and clenched his knuckles. He could tell that Feroy's body was becoming fatigued just by looking at the man.

Feroy began dashing towards the Lieutenant while preparing to punch him.

"That's no way to speak to the future pirate king!" Feroy exclaimed as he geared up to punch the man. Feroy suddenly stopped and fell to his knees, clenching his chest. He coughed and blood seeped out of his mouth. 

Rodam grinned deviously. "Pirate King? PIRATE KING?!" The Lieutenant's voice became louder. "Let me tell you something pirate, I survived an encounter with the pirate king and I can honestly say, your best efforts wouldn't even scratch that man!" Rodam said as he started laughing.

Feroy attempted to pick himself up off of his knees but to no success. "D-don't......m-m-mock....me!" Feroy barely said.

"I'll put you out of your misery. JUSTICE PUNCH~~~~" Rodam said as he brutally punched Feroy in his face, knocking him across the area. Feroy crashed into a tree and was knocked out cold.

Across the area Gene was taking on multiple marines with success, but soon the numbers of them overwhelmed the jungle woman. She too fell to justice.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 15, 2010)

*With Derrick...*

He strolls down the cave until he finally reaches the end, "Keep digging, come on it's not that bad," he hears followed by a chuckle. He spots the fishmen that he can only assume is his opponent.

"Oi, Yoko right?" Derrick asks. The pirate turns around and faces the Captain, "Well hello there, here to help out with the digging," he says with a friendly grin, "Uh, not quite," he cracks his knuckles, "Kind of here to kick your ass and free these people, then I'm gona' take this treasure and me and my crew are gona' leave. Sound good?"

"Bwahahaha sorry kid but we've been workin' waaaay to hard for this, and trust me my captain wouldn't let your little plan happen. So why donchya pick up a shovel and get to work, eh?" he suggests, "Not gona' happen."

"Very well then," he adjusts two things on his back that looks like cannons, "Don't worry, I'll keep you in good enough shape that you can still dig!" he says cheerfully. Derrick studies him for a moment, "I have just the move for you..." he holds out his hand in an open palm and lava begins to form in it, "Lava Ball," it then hardens into a solid ball, "I'm gona' catch you..." he pulls back the ball and then chucks it straight at the pirate, "Lava Ball Go!"


*Alex Hunter vs The Shichizaigou*

He dodges Lust's incoming Lance attack only to recieve a knife in his shoulder, "I'm going for a swim," Envy says diving into the water, scales forming all over his body as he does so. 

The Damnation soon arrives right next Alex's ship. He rips the knife out of his shoulder and tosses it onto the other ship, "Great, more pansies to take care of..." 

"Cheetah Boots," his boots gain a cheetah spot appearance and he speeds off onto the other ship, _"I'll take the big guy out first..."_ he thinks as he spots Wrath, *"Cheetah's Fury!"* he lets off an onslaught of kicks after jumping into the air right on Wrath's chest. He takes them one after another, seemingly unphased.

He then grabs Alex by the throat, ending his barrage of kicks, *"That's it..."* he pulls him back and then chucks him through the mast of Alex's ship effortlessly, *"I'm going back below deck,"* he says making his leave.

"That's fine, we won't need your help for this weakling. As a matter of fact I should be more than enough," Lt. Pride says, leaning against the mast of the ship and watching things go down.

"If he's going than can I go back to sleep," Sloth says hopefully, "Nah, if one more of us leave it will become a pain to totally annilate this fool," he then walks to the end of their ship and looks at Alex who is getting up after being slammed into his ship's mast, "Greed," the suited man steps forward, "Fill him fulla' holes."

He nods and then adjusts the cuffs of his suit. As he does this several holes open up around them and bullets fire from each of them as he does so. Alex shakes his head, recovering from Wrath's damage when he sees the bullets coming, "Crap!" he goes to move out of the way but he then notices Sloth at his feet, digging two knives through them, "Ghah!!!" but then all of the bullets hit him right on, "Guh!" he says falling to his knees.

He then feels something wrap around him, "What...?" he looks and sees his own shadow binding him, and Lust simply chuckling behind him, "Well this sure-" before he realizes it a scaley fist busts out from the deck and into his jaw. 

Pride watches it all go down from their ship he then extends out his finger, "Sorry Gluttony, you aren't gona' get a chance this time. I'm just gona' finish this weakling off, he's no fun..." Alex looks up, his vision blurry, all he can see is a bright red light in the distance, "Crap...what's...what's that?"

"Red Finger Blast," Pride says in a bored tone as he fires off a red blast from his finger, headed straight for Alex. Lust vanishes into his shadow and Envy hops back into the water, Sloth is already back on The Damnation, "Dammit..." The blast smacks right into him, destroying his shirt, ripping his pants, but his Devil Fruit weapons are mostly unscathed.

Lust appears beside his crewmates and Envy hops back onto the boat, covered in water, "Not bad men, but lets do better next time we're up against someone so weak," Envy holds up his hand, "Wait, the big finish," the boat that holds Alex's barely conscious body begins to sink into the ocean, "You think I was down there that long doin' nothin?"

The boat falls into the ocean, Alex along with it, "Not bad, but I get the big finale around here," he starts letting off more and more red blasts from his finger tips until they smack into Alex's body under water and forces him back into the air, and then he falls back into the ocean, "Well sorrrry, we can't all fire blasts from our hands..."

"Actually, we all can, just very few are as skilled as me, so they can't bring out their hidden power," he turns around and heads under the deck, "Oh, and Envy, go and get him. We need proof that we did our job," Envy sighs and then dives into the ocean to retrieve the body.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 15, 2010)

-On a random island with Motor Head-
Motor's head owner realized just how powerful his android servant was. He used it to serve himself. Motor Head has become the biggest their on the island and there was no one who wanted to stop him.
The days went by and Motor Head was ordered to steal more and more things because it wasn't in his program to refuse. That's when he was ordered to pull off the biggest heist yet. Stealing a Marine battleship. This was ludicrous. Motor Head knew this, but he couldn't refuse.
He infiltrated it and for the most part was doing a good job taking it. However that was until he met the captain of the ship, Captain Jones. He was brutal.

-Motor Head vs. Captain Jones-
Please stand down. I do not want to steal the ship but I am forced to. There is no logic in more people getting hurt then there should be, Motor Head reasoned.
"There's no logic in letting you take the ship I'm in charge of," Captain Jones said.
Your are correct. However I cannot go back. I am not allowed, Motor Head told the marine captain.
"I wouldn't let you anyways," Captain Jones said.
Motor Head charged forward activating his arm hair razors. He tried to shave the captain two or three times, but he just avoided his attacks. Motor Head changes tactics. At point blank range, he fired a few bullets. The captain was barley able to hit the deck before he fired them. Motor Head anticipated this reaction. He lifted his left foot up over the captain's face.
*Leg Hair Razors, Foot Flame,* Motor Head announced his attack. Just before the fire ignited, Captain Jones shoved Motor Head's foot out of the way. His hands were cut in the process.
"Hmph. You'll need a lot more then that to defeat me," The Captain said.
You seem to lack offensive power, Motor Head commented to the Captain.
"No, I was just seeing what you were made of," That was the last thing the Captain said before he ended the fight. He kicked Motor Head in the side of the face and that caused his operating system to crash. Motor Head was restrained and sent to prison.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 16, 2010)

With the Hoax Pirates-

?Urgh?.? Kaimetsu woke up, but the world was still blurry. ?W?where.. are we?? He was unable to move his body, He couldn?t even turn his head. ?You?re on a marine ship, headed to Marine base X-540 on Crastelo island.? The voice was familiar. ?Damn it?You?re that bastard Lieutenant!?  Rodam just chuckled. ?THAT?S RIGHT! I?m sure to get a promotion for this, catching the man that?s been causing a ruckus all over the blue!? He took a proud stance. ?Where?s the rest of the crew?? He asked. ?Obviously, here with you, though I expect you haven?t realize that due to the state you?re body is currently in.?

Koutetsu grumbled, he could feel the heavy shackles weighing down his arms and legs. ?Don?t expect to escape from here, nor should you expect to escape from this prison.? Rodam sighed. ?I would have rather captured you back on my island Balamesa. This place, even I don?t like.? He thought to himself, Outside the large marine vessel followed by two more coming from different directions heads towards Marine base X-540, It?s been nicknamed, Hells Rock. 

The prison stands atop a tall island, The island looks like a massive pillar jetting out from the sea. It?s total height is four thousand feet up and the building itself is 500 feet tell. The marine?s have built a large wall around the top of the prison and at the base of the island stand hundreds of guards, even ships mounted with large cannons stand at the front entrance. ?This is Lt. Rodam requesting permission to enter!? He shouts over the loud speaker.

?Permission granted Lt.!? The answer echoes. Just around the pillar of rock is a small dock, They use this to transport the inmates into the prison. There is only one walk way and one doorway that leads up to the building. Rodam?s ship lands first and the medical staff carry away the wounded Hoax pirates. Kaimetsu?s vision had begun to return and he could see the massive stone staircase they were marched up. It was decorated with torches on the wall so that they could see.

After about a four hundred foot climb the medical team stops in a large room cut out somewhere near the bottom of the tower. ?Alright, open the secure lift.? The marines nod and pull down a level, a section of the wall opens and they drag the pirates in. ?All inmates secure and accounted for!? the marines salute and pull the lever again, soon the small room they were in began to move upward. ?amazing isn?t it?? a nurse looked down at Kaimetsu. ?Something like this, in our world?? She smiled.

?Bitch.? Kaimetsu thought to himself, They reached the top and the lift jerked to a halt. ?WELCOME NE~~~~W~~~~ INMATES~~~? The voice echoes before the doors open. When the light comes flooding in the crew finds themselves in a true hell. The other inmates dressed in black and white stripes are chained up and moving rocks to the walls. ?We use inmates to help build up the base!? the nurse smiled as carted Kaimetsu off along with Feroy and Gene.

?We?ll be taking care of you till you can walk, When you are able to, You will either be trusted enough to build up the prison or you will be placed below the surface. There are many places like that room we were in before the lift, because they are built into this rock, it?s impossible to just break out without a hassle and we don?t allow tools down there. Every inmate is searched every two hours to ensure there is nothing fishy going on!? she chuckled. ?Great?.?


----------



## Gaja (Jan 16, 2010)

*High Bridge, West Blue*
_Tsubaki vs Tommy_

Indeed Tsubaki was found somewhat off guard with Tommy's tactic, she raised her sword to block the incoming projectile. At that particular time a Marine vessel could be seen in the distance, slowly preparing to dock the island. Only Tsubaki noticed it at this point as Tommy's bamboo stick went into the air, but Tsubaki was for an instant off guard allowing the incoming bear to wrap his massive body around her, Tommy was unaware of the incoming marine force as he executed his attack.

"Tommy HUG!!!"

He yelled out as he tried to squeeze the air out of Tsubaki's lungs and force her into a submission. It was effective up to a certain point, as Tsubaki felt an insane amount of pressure on her body. It was unlike anything she felt before, and she knew that she had to think fast if she was going to get the "raccoon" of of her. Turning her head to the side she spoke in a silent voice, barely conscious.

"Look a soul..."

Her body dropped on the ground as Tommy let her go and turned around looking.

"Where? Where? WHERE???"

"Ahhhh almost went out there... Now you're done, with the marines reaching the island there is no where for you to run. Or your friends. Your bodies will be thrown of into Hells rocks and your souls lost forever."

As she said that Tsubaki pulled her blade closer and slowly stood up. Tommy was shocked, the sould Tsubaki told him about was gone, it seemed to have flown away while he turned around. The fact of the matter was that Tsubaki lied to the animal, but his inexperienced nature allowed him to be fooled. To him such matters were very important... Turning around with a fire in his eyes not seen before Tommy looked at the incoming marines ship. And little on the left was the broken down guillotine in which Hanako was supposed to be. He wasn't stupid, he knew that if he were to fight here and blow out his gas tank, the marines would once again get to throw him in jail. And he disliked that place.

"It is you who is lucky, female swordswoman-san. Because this conflict goes beyond trivial matters such as money. My pride as a panda won't allow me to leave anyone behind so if you'll excuse me."

He said leaving the impression that he were to try and escape. So as he started running towards the edge of the building, probably to jump of, Tsubaki felt that she had gained an edge in the battle, however she was still feeling woozy from Tommy's squeeze. As she gained on the running panda, she was surprised to see a large wooden table come her way. With a clean slice the projectile was gone, but so was the large panda.

"Where the hell is he..."

Turning around she spotted the 6.4, over 400 pound heavy animal smile cocky, his sunglasses still on, as Hanako was put over his shoulder.

"I'll take my leave now. Sorry about the bear hug."

Like a ninja he flipped backwards, jumping from the building, and into the mist, along with the pirate. He would try and wake her up in the woods,  as soon as he felt that they were safe.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 16, 2010)

*Hell's Rock...*

The Damnation approaches the large marine base, and Lt. Pride steps forward as they get closer, "This is Lt. Pride, open your doors so we can get the hell out of here," he sighed, dropping off prisoners was so beneath him, he had much more important things to get to.

"Yes sir," the dock forms and Pride snaps his fingers to signal the prisoner to be brought up. Wrath has him slung over his shoulder, while Lust has him tied up with his own shadow, *"You think you can order me around with a snap of your fingers!"* Wrath shouts as he pulls him off of his shoulder and chucks Alex straight at Pride. He lifts his hand and catches the speeding bullet of a man with the assistance of his yellow aura to prevent him from sliding backwards.

Pride holds him up by the collar of his shirt as he begins to regain consciousness, "Well aren't you the lucky one. I heard this place was almost as menacing as us," Pride tosses him onto the newly formed dock, "Get us out of here Gluttony," he says, signalling his second in command who is at the helm to pull them out.

Alex's body is in terrible shape, and even though he is lying there, with no shackles binding him he still can't move. He is quickly brought to the medical ward, "Now now kid, you can't die before experiencing a life in hell first..." the man carrying him informs the pirate, "Just shut up and patch me up so I can get the fuck out of here..." Alex says weakly. The large man carrying him laughs, "That's a good one chump, there's no chance in hell your getting out of here alive." Alex just rolls his eyes, "Idiot..." he says under his breath.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 16, 2010)

Erica Vs Jasmine

?So, I guess you?re Erica.? Jasmine comments as she looks over at the redhaired woman in the pink kimono. ?That?s right.? She smirked. ?You don?t look like all that.? Jasmine smirked right back at her. ?S?scary?. Two demons? so scary?? The town?s people cowered in a corner of the room.* ?I?M NOT A DEMON!!!!? *the two women shout. ?DON?T HURT USS!!!!!? THWACK!!!! Erica and Jasmine deal out a few quick punches and kicks to the towns people, leaving them knocked out.

  ?Now then.? Erica coughed and turned her attention to Jasmine. ?Just what is it that brings you here? Cause you can?t have the treasure, that?s ours.? Jasmine sighed. ?I don?t really care about your treasure, also there?s no real reason to fight you. You?re a pirate, so I don?t quite see why everyone?s upside that you did this.? Jasmine rubbed the back of her head. 

?So, I?m kinda at a loss here, the captain wants me to attack you but I can?t really say I feel the need too.? Erica?s eyes light up. ?Ah! That?s good! I don?t have to get my dress dirty with blood now!? she smiled. ?But.? Jasmine interjects. ?I, Just can?t pass up a chance to get stronger!? she cracked her knuckles. ?Oh my.? Erica pulled a fan from the back of her dress and covered her face. ?It seems, I?ll have to get my dress bloody after all.?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 16, 2010)

Derrick vs Yoko

The ball of hardened lava goes straight at the fishmen, "10 Tile Punch!" he slams his fist into the ball but it expands on contact and returns to its original lava form and engulfs his arm.

Yoko grits his teeth, "Ooh that's hot," he says before cooling it off with his water cannon, "Lava Fists!" he starts punching off blasts of lava but he lets off a barage of, "50 Tile Punches!" and they meet each blast and knock them out of the air.

"Enough of this," he lets out water down each hand and makes them into blades, "Water Blades," Derrick pulls out the hilt that is strapped to his beath, "Lava Blade" he says relasing lava out of it and hardening it into a blade, "Seems great minds think a like. Too bad yours is filled with sea weed..."

"Ahaha, good one my Hot Headed friend," he says preparing to charge, "Who're you calling Hot headed!"  he says beating him to the initial charge. They clash blades over and over again until Yoko swings one of his, Derrick blocks it, but the water looses its form and goes straight through it, only to reform again just in time to cut him across the chest, "20 Tile Kick!" 

He then recieves a kick to the gut that sends him flying backwards, "Water Whip," he transforms his blades into a whip and wraps it around Derrick's legs, "Oh crap..." he then begins swinging him around the cave, crashing him into walls. 

He flies past some of the workers and as he does so he removes his sun glasses and tosses them to one of them, "Holdontothesethanks!" he says in a quick burst of words as he flies by. 

He releases some lava out of his ankle which melts the part of the whip holding onto him, however being freed causes him to fly into the wall, "You know your little Water Whip gave me an idea," he says holding out his Lava Blade.

The magma forming the blade returns to lava but Derrick gives it just enough form to keep it attached, "Lava Whip," he says cracking the newly formed weapon.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 16, 2010)

*Junichi VS Deigo*

Junichi jumped backwards as the Marine easily split the ground beneath his heel. "You move quite fast" Deigo said before lunging himself towards the pirate. "EAT THIS!" Deigo called out as he twirled leaning into a roundhouse kick, Junichi quickly protruded the bones from his forearm and blocked the incoming strike.

*BAAMM!!*

The ground split beneath them, Cracking under the immense pressure. "DANCING BEETLE PARTY!" Deigo called out standing atop his chubby little hands spinning around pounding away at Junichi's bones with his powerful kicks. "EVEN YOU WILL BEND UNDER MY KICKS!" Deigo warned as his kicks continued to push him back. Dodging the last kick Junichi kneed him up into the air knocking the air out of his body.

Drawing his sword Junichi delivered a powerful sword slash "MOTH KISS!" The powerful concussive attack causing Deigo's heavy body to smash down unto the ground as a gyser of blood shot from his mouth. "I'M NOT DONE YET!" Junichi called out drawing out his scabbard as well. "MOTH DIVE" Junichi called out preparing his attack as he held in both his sword and scabbard close. "X!"

The attack slicing away at Deigo as the marine crashed through the floor sending him down several floors down into the complex. Before Junichi could regroup with the others he was wrapped around in Sea Stone rope robbing him of his powers. Reina stood behind leading a small militia of Marines. "Take him away" She said looking down at the man.

*Steam Dragon Squad*

"Sir we finally arrived" A Marine reported as the Misty Maiden docked at high bridge. Metheir got up walking off the ship, A small girl running along side him with a smile followed. "Come on Vitani it's time to collect our pirates"

​


----------



## Gaja (Jan 16, 2010)

*"The Misty Maiden", High Bridge, West Blue*
_Neil Dylandy_

The Ensign of the crew remained on the ship, preparing it for departure, as they needed to be ready whenever Ly. Cross gave the order. Neil Dylandy took great pride in doing his job right, and wouldn't ask have it any other way. As part of the squad started their fulfilling their duties aboard the ship, the ensign kept a close eyes on the progress while lending a hand himself. It wasn't anything out of the ordinary really, that was simply how the Steam Dragon Squad worked, always ready, and always prepared for anything. Would they quite be ready for what was going to happen? Who knew?

-------

*High Bridge, West Blue*
_Tommy Kawai_

Taking Hanako away Tommy put her on the ground about 15 minutes after their escape, with both of them suffering no injuries up until this point. Gently shaking her body Tommy tried to awake the young girl.

"Ummm pirate-san...."

He put his paw on her forehead trying once more, but no reply.

"Pirate-san...."

But again no reply, this was somewhat getting to him.

"OI! Hanako-san!"

He yelled out rather loud, as he shook the much smaller body of Hanako, hopefully that would do the trick. After all he would hate to have to eat her...


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 16, 2010)

-With Lonnie Marks, after all of the destruction-
He walked around the entire marine base, looking at what Attila and Sum had caused. He saw Lennie's body, and kicked him over so he was facing upward. He was still knocked out.
*Pencil pushing has made you weak,* Lonnie remarked.
He walked around more, looking at what needed to be fixed and what needed to be updated then he came across Larry's body.
Ugh, Larry groaned. He was coming around.
*You're fired,* Lonnie told him.
He went to his office and began to do paperwork. He penned the names of the intruders. Achilles, Ergo (he decided that he could recognize that the nameless marine does indeed have a name now), King, Osbourn. Osbourn...
Damn it! He yelled.
He hurried back to the fleet and assembled all of the marine captains together. He paced in front of all of them simply looking at them. He stopped in front of one of them and looked him in the eyes,
*The rest of are dismissed,* Lonnie said, *You're the best guy I have on my payroll, Captain Roland,* Lonnie informed the man, *Me and you are going to go pirate hunting. Those four are out there somewhere, and we're going to get them starting right now. Any objections?*
Captain Roland smiled, *I'm glad you chose me, sir,*


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2010)

*With Jace...*

"Ai ya," Jace moaned as he hit the ground. "What the hell just happened? I can't see...well, anything."

*"And that is your failing."* Came a voice from directly behind him. *"You rely on your sight."*

"Ah!" Jace screamed, leaping into the air and hitting his head on a low hanging rock. "Son of a bitch!"

*"Oh, forgive me,"* Came the voice again, dripping with sarcasm. *"I forgot that most people are terrified of what they cannot see."*

Jace landed again, circling warily. "I don't know who you are, but you're going to need to come out right now..."

The voice laughed. *"Of course. I am Tray, first mate of the Nightshade pirates."*

"Right. And I'm Jace, Capt-...I mean, first mate of the Crimson Fist Pirates."

*"Of course you are. I've found your crew's antics quite amusing. A pity that you won't live though the night."*

"Asshole."

Jace noticed a small shift in the shadows around him, and then the voice came again. *"By the way, I'm shrugging. Your demon has no chance of defeating ours, and your captain is far outmatched by our own. You rely too much on your eyes to put up any kind of fight against me."*

Jace shrugged. "Whatever. I'm gonna kick your ass and then go fnd Alphonse and Macy."

*"Very well then. Let us begin."*


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 17, 2010)

*Hell's Rock: Medical Wing*
Feroy slowly opened his eyes to see a female nurse standing over him and closely observing him. Feroy himself was lying strapped down in a medical bed with steel braces. His body felt as if it had made a near full recovery from the incident on Falgoria Island. There were other people in the medical room that Feroy did not recognize, though he didn't care.

The nurse held a clipboard and checked something off. She then examined Feroy a bit more and checked something else off. She repeated this routine about five more times before finally speaking. 

"So how are you feeling today Mr. Pirate?" The nurse said in a friendly tone. "You'll need all of your health and strength to function in this prison."

Feroy decided not to speak at all. He was confused as to what the nurse was saying. Firstly, he was in prison? And secondly, what would he have to do in prison besides lay in a jail cell all day?

The nurse smiled politely at the pirate captain. "I see, so you're not a talker I presume? That's fine as well. All the test I ran confirmed that you're nearly back to full health. You should be out of here and ready to work by tomorrow morning or even later today!" The nurse said jubilantly. 

"Work? What are you talking about?" Feroy tried to move but quickly discovered that he was being restrained by steel braces.

"Even though you're a patient you are also a pirate. We can't take any chances so just sit still. And here at Hell's Rock we run things a bit......differently." The nurse said with a smile once again. 

Feroy was still greatly confused but now something else concerned him. 

"Where is my staff?!" Feroy said frantically.

"Staff?" The nurse questioned.

"Yes, my STAFF!" Feroy quickly rebutted.

"Ohh, personal items. Those of course are not permitted here. I'm sure the warden has it in his office, not that it matters anyway." he nurse said as she walked away.

Feroy was now deep in thought. _"I wonder if Kaimetsu and Gene are here as well? What does she mean by work? Where's my staff? We gotta get out of here."_ The young captain thought.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 17, 2010)

Medical Ward...

Alex's eyes burst open, and he tries to get himself up but notices he is strapped down, "What the hell is this!" he shouts enraged. A nurse pops her head in, "Seems you've made a full recovery," she says cheerily.

He just glares at her, "You little..." he clenches his fist in attempt to activate his porcupine glove but notices nothing happens, "What the hell is this!" he shouts looking at his empty hand. He then eyes his feet, belt, jacket, boots, they were all gone, "Where the hell are my clothes!"

"Now now I think the prison supplied clothes are quite nice," she says with a smile, "Gah! Let me out of here so I can kill you, get my clothes, and then get the hell out of here!" he shouts getting worked up and rolling around but getting no where.

He hears another man near by making a ruckus of his own, and the nurse begins explaining to him how the prison worked but he ignored her, "I've gota' get out of here...Gota' find my stuff...Gota' kill those bastards that threw me in here." he said gritting his teeth thinking of those Marines.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 17, 2010)

*Hanako Buneplain; Dream World*

"KEEP BRINGING MORE MISTER!" Hanako called out to the plump chef who had an army of waiters bring out trays upon trays of food. Beetles, Giant Lions, and a the remains of a poor hippo chicken sat at the table as the pirate continued her onslaught. Lifting up the silver dome that covered the next meal a giant horse monkey laid there covered in honey. "IT LOOKS DELICIOUS!" She said lifting her fork up ready to dig in.

*"Please don't eat me"* A stray voice called out. Searching around Hanako shrugged it off unable to find it's source. Lifting the fork up the voice returned. *"Please don't eat me, I'll grant you three wishes"* The voice bargained, Finally finding the culprit it was the horse monkey that was speaking to her. "Are you a genie?" Hanako said perplexed by the offer.

*"Yes I was caught in the legendary sea of All Blue, If you don't eat me ill grant you any wish" *The Horse Monkey announced hoping the offer would scathe off death a little longer. "AWESOME!" Hanako called out nearly knocking over the massive table from excitement. *Your first wish?"* The Monkey asked getting up on it's hind horse legs. Hanako placed a thoughtful finger at the base of her lip as she thought about it.

"I WANT WINGS!" With a simple snap of his fingers Hanako sprouted large purple wings that gifted her with flight. "AWESOME!" Hanako called out flying around knocking over some of the waiters. "SECOND! I WANT THE POWER TO SUMMON FOOD WITH MY EYES!" In a second Hanako was gifted with the ability to shoot food from her eyes. Eating away at the mountain of food she had summoned she patted her stomach happily.

"WOO CALL ME ANGEL HANAKO!" She called out flapping her wings about. *"What's your final wish?"* The monkey asked as it placed his fingers together. Thinking about tommy and his souless body Hanako decided "Please I want you to give my friend" Before she complete the wish the room began to rock from side to side knocking everything on the table over.

*High Bridge; West Blue*

Hanako was brought back to the land of the living as Tommy shooked her from side to side. Opening her eyes Hanako realized she had failed to make the wish "YOU DUMB RACCOON! I WAS ABOUT TO WISH FOR YOU SOUL FROM THE MONKEY HORSE WHY'D YOU HAVE TO GO AND WAKE ME!!" Hanako scolded the poor raccoon, Little did she realize the threat they would soon face.​


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 17, 2010)

In a room secluded from the others, Kaimetsu was taken into a holding room and tied to a chair. "Can i ask you a question?" A marine in a black suit and gloves sits down across from Kaimetsu. "What is that tattoo you have on your back? A smiling skull?" He smirked. "Yeah.... it is..." He coughed, his body was still weak and he wasn't feeling too high spirited. "Then, Would you happen to know this man?" He placed a picture of David Jal kan from 10 years ago down on the table.

"He's the guy who was apart of the makosou right?" Kaimetsu huffed, breathing was still difficult for him. "That's correct, now i want to know if you know anything about him, because your tattoos are rather similar, though yours is a bit smaller then his." Kaimetsu shrugged. "Wouldn't know anything about it, I guess we have the same taste." He smirked, THWACK! The man smacked Kaimetsu across the face.

"I'm from CP5, do you understand what this means? When i ask you a question you answer it." He sat back down. "Now, Why are your tattoos similar." He asked again. "I don't know. I was in south blue when i got this, I saw a tattoo shop and i thought it looked cool. Are you telling me anyone who has that kind of tatto is what? Related to the Makosou?" He chuckled. "No." He slowly stood up and turned his back on Kaimetsu. "I'll give you a week in hell before i return, We hope you'll be more... cooperative after a few days here." 

As the man left, two marines entered and placed a large black ring around Kaimetsu's neck. "What the hell is this?" He asked, the marine released him from the chair and grabbed him by both arms. "That's your ring, all inmates who work to build up the prison walls wear one." They comment, dragging him out. "I'm in no shape to build a wall." Kaimetsu stated. "Then die, you killed many people so far, i think it's only deserving you die." The samurai grinned. "I'll be sure to take your life when i leave here."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 18, 2010)

*"The Misty Maiden", High Bridge, West Blue*
Zell Dylandy

Zell watched from the tail of the ship as the men and women around him began getting prepared for what was to come. He saw Ensign Neil Dylandy keeping the men busy and on top of everything as usual. The kid was quite good at his job from what Zell could see.  He was thorough and loyal, the kind of marine any commanding officer would want on board.  Plus they shared the same name so that made Zell like him a bit more for the most part. Zell had just transferred to the Steam Dragon Squad and was quite impressed with what he saw from them. They were an efficient unit and led by a man who had quite the fearsome reputation, Methier Cross. Zell looked on as Cross walked off the ship and promptly followed behind him. Zell walked side by side with the man, they were of similar rank, but Zell deferred to him for the most part as it was his ship and he was more experienced than Zell.

“Lieutenant Cross, what are your orders?” Zell saluted to his fellow marine as he waited eagerly for an answer. He couldn’t wait to be unleashed on the battlefield.


----------



## Gaja (Jan 18, 2010)

*High Bridge, West Blue*
_Tommy Kawai_

Smacking Hanako once over her head Tommy screamed out.

"Don't you know that monkey horses can't be trusted, their cousins are Casino croupiers advisors... Gosh where do you come from..."

It was an odd scene to say the least, as obviously both of them wished they had some knowledge of the world, but at this point it seemed like their dreams were these guys inspiration. Tommy dropped on his behind and sat down.

"Hi. Me be Tommy Kawai, pirate. And you? Pirate and soulless panda."

He asked politely and slowly, so the human would understand and reply in the same fashion. then they could see what they would do from here on.
------------

*High Bridge, West Blue*
_Neil Dylandy_

After everything was prepared for their departure the ensign of the Misty Maiden went of board to join the Lieutenant and the other two higher ranked marines. It was one of those times when they would probably go and take some pirates into custody, maybe even deliver them to hells rock... Bah what was he thinking, there was no way they would go all the way to the other side of the west blue for some prisoners. But it would most likely be an uneventful day for them, since High Bridge was supposed to be a peaceful island, and with no real trouble for the Steam Dragon Squad as they weren't supposed to fight.... But you never knew, Neil as soon as he caught up with the trio of marines slowed down, and quietly followed them, his look calm, but on the inside he was kind of hoping for a little excitement.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 19, 2010)

Hachi Vs Orosai-

The two stand in the middle of the crowded cave and wait for the other to move. Orosai's cloak covering most his body and giving him a rather eerie appearance. "What are you waiting for samurai?" He asks. "Are you waiting for me to move? for me to attack? Come on, wouldn't that be cliche? The villain jutting towards the hero? Oh wait! That's the OTHER way around, hahaha, such a fool i am, getting the old cliche screwed up!" Hachi grips his blade tight.

"Come on, aren't you going to make your move?" Hachi just gritted his teeth. "I will not allow my self to lose focus and fall for your taunts. A samurai must remain focused or his blade will dull." Hachi held the katana in a kendo stance and prepared himself. "Oh, the basics of the asian sword play." Orosai walked towards him. "I don't follow the asian style, i've invented my own you see." He held the blade in the air and threw it at Hachi.

As hachi avoids the attack, Orosai grabs the part of the treasure he wanted and removes it from a golden sheath. "The treasure of captain black, included a cursed sword." Orosai comments, gold and jewels poured out of the hole after the sword as taken and the towns peoples eyes widened. "This sword was used by Captain black, until he left for the grandline." The broadsword that Orosai was holding had strange runes carved into it and glowed an eerie purple.

"I don't think you understand the true horror of that blade." Hachi took a step forward. "I do and i will make you understand the true wonder of it first hand." He stabbed the blade into the ground. "SCREECH!" With a slash a purple sword stike was sent flying towards Hachi, cutting up the ground as it went along. "Shit!" Hachi jumped out of the way. "Don't think i'll lose with this blade."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 19, 2010)

*Hell's Rock: Inner Wall*
Feroy was now in his prison uniform accompanied by hundreds of others in the inner wall of Hell's Rock. Everyone held a look of hopelessness upon their face as they slaved to build the very wall that was containing them. Guards were posted throughout the area to ensure no fishy business was taking place. Many of the prisoners were bleeding or looked extremely fatigued to the point of passing out. For some odd reason every prisoner wore a necklace around their neck.

The Hoax pirate at first was hesitant to start any kind of "work". He quickly scanned the entire area looking for a possible weak spot that could assist and he and his crew's escape. Though, none were found. One of the guards approached Feroy wielding a spiked whip. 

"Get to work scum or I'll make you." The guard said as he cracked the whip inches away from Feroy's face. 

Feroy glared at the guard for a moment and then chose to get to "work" as he was commanded. It was wiser not to start any trouble just yet. Feroy joined a gang of prisoners who were pushing an incredibly large boulder that would later join with the wall. As he did so he once again scanned the are for a sign of Kaimetsu or Gene. He didn't see either of them.

One of the prisoner's who was assisting in pushing the large stone was a young man that Feroy had seen in the Medical Ward. This young man was preaching about how he would kill the nurse, escape from this place, and extract revenge on those who had placed him in this hell hole. Feroy didn't think anything of it at first, but this man did not bare the same hopeless look that all the other prisoners' had. Instead, he wore a look of determination. This caught the Captain's attention of course. A truly ambitious man was now in his presence.

"My name is Feroy Toglory." Feroy said as he looked at Alex and pushed the boulder. "I know you're just as anxious to get out of this place as I am. How about forming a short alliance? We can't do this on our own after all." Feroy said as he offered the man his assistance.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 19, 2010)

Hells Rock Prison-

"Huff...Huff...Huff..." Kaimetsu had been placed on the top of the wall, building it up and up. "Why do they keep building this place taller?" He wondered, he could note from here that the current main building was something that was easily taken apart. The island must have started out as a simple flat land and they built the prison up from there, installing bars and cells in each floor. They hadn't gotten to the bar and cell part of this floor yet. There were many questions that he wanted answered..

"I also don't like the fact that CP5 has found me." He thought to himself, picking up a brick and placing it on the wall, adding the mortar he was forced to add each time. "It's best not to think of an escape. We have no locks or chains escape for this necklace and that's all you need." A woman called out to him. "Hmm?" Kaimetsu turned his head, she had long purple hair and filled out her uniform rather nicely.

"I don't feel so bad about placed here anymore." Kaimetsu smirked. "Generally the woman are placed here, most of us can't move the heavy rocks. Are you so weak you were put here with us?" She grinned. "You're words sting." Kaimetsu huffed, his body was still healing. "However, I used something, a technique, before i was captured. I was barely able to move till today and yet here i am, working." 

She nodded. "I'm Anatilia Geovenita." Kaimetsu blinked. "Quite the odd name for this blue, i am Kuroyou kaimetsu." He introduced himself in return. "You as well." She smirked. "I might not mind this place." Kaimetsu thought to himself. "Though i wonder, How can these necklaces be enough to stop us?" While he said that, a large noise could be heard down below.

"I AIN'T WORKIN LIKE A DOG NO MORE!" A rather large muscular man shouts. "GUARDS! SUPPRESS HIM!" They charge but the man knocks them away with a large rock. "Oh? it seems one is about to escape." Kaimetsu grinned. "I don't think so." Anatilia sighed. "Can't you contain a single inmate!?" A small man, not even 5ft steps out of the main office. "WARDEN!!! IT'S THE WARDEN!!!"

"You damned midget! keepin me here!!" The large man charges the warden. "Do you know what you are?" The warden eyed him. "YOU ARE A DOG! NOW SIT!" With of wave of his hand, the prisoner arches backward in pain. "GRUAAAAAH!!!!" He screams out and drops to his knees. "Do you understand? I am not here to play games!" The warden walks over to the man and grabs his collar. "If you piss me of a second time, i'll make that pain last an eternity! GOT IT!" The man nods and quickly goes back to work. "BACK TO WORK! EVERYONE!"

"What, just happened?" Kaimetsu's eyes widened. "The warden can create electricity. He uses the collars as a means of delivering it to your body with 100% accuracy. There's no escape, he'll shock you if you try and run." Kaimetsu nodded. "Interesting power..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 19, 2010)

*Hell's Rock*

Alex continues to push the annoyingly large boulder, "Freakin' rock...Why the hell am I even doing this, it's just making my escape a bigger pain in the ass..." he mumbled to himself, then he noticed he had recieved assistance from a new face, and soon after his arrival he offered Alex a deal.

He thought over the man's words for a moment before finally replying, "Fine, but on one condition, we're getting my stuff back before we get out of here," he said thinking about his powerful clothing, "I ain't leavin' without my it."

He looked Feroy up and down, hardly impressive in his eyes, but he certainly seemed less dead than the rest of these chumps, "Alex Hunter by the way," he said, not bothering to look at the pirate again, "So it's just the two of us I'm guessing, you don't seem to have many friends around here. Not like it matters, we'll be more than enough to escape this shit hole," he says casually, with a bit of annoyance in his tone when referring to the prison.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 20, 2010)

*Misty Maiden; High Bridge; West Blue*

*"You guys stay here this shouldn't take long"* Metheir said getting off the ship, His hands dug deep into his pockets as his footsteps let out a commanding thud. "Big Brother how many pirates do you think we'll capture today?" Vitani asked excited, Her head reaching only about the height to his knees. Placing a thoughtful finger to his lip he calculated the number. Looking at the massive structure that seemed to spread out for miles he finally decided.

*"Maybe Five Million"* He said with a smile, Clearly exagerrating the number.  "THATS ALOT OF PIRATES!" The Naive Vitani said as she followed him thought before they could make any headway in the structure a figure made its way towards them. It was Reina, Her men having Junichi in their grasps. His body was decorated with numerous wounds as the sea stone rope around him burned at his skin.

*"Well Well Reina De La Mor it's been a while" *Methier said feigning enthusiam. "Methier Cross, heres a pirate I'm sure you'll be intrested in" Throwing Junichi to the ground she placed her foot into his back digging her heel into his body as he gritted his teeth in pain. Methier and Junichi looked at one another for a bit before the Marine finally spoke. *"Whose he?"* Methier asked pointing down at him.

"HE'S JUNICHI KOJIRO DAMMIT! THE ONCE FAMED CAPTAIN OF THE WHITE BLOSSOM PIRATES THAT ATTACKED YOUR HOME TOWN!" Reina yelled out shocked that the Lt. Would forget such an important person. *"Throw him in the ship"* Methier said as the Marines picked him up taking him towards the Misty maiden. Reina placed her hand up stopping her men in her tracks.* "What are you doing?"* The LT. Asked confused.

"Oh no, I'm not just giving him to you. Theres something I want you to do for me" Reina said with a smile. There was a short awkward silence before Metheir spoke *"Look If you want a Lap dance ask someone else"* Metheir said nonchanlantly digging into his ear with his pinky. "WHO THE HELL WANTS A LAP DANCE!" Reina yelled out shocked by the question. Turning towards high bridge. "No theres something else I want. Hanako Buneplain. Get her to me and Junichi's yours"

*"Whose that?"* Cross having not heard of her before. Vitani interrupted as she quickly dug up her file from the Marine Data Base. "Hanako Buneplain. Bounty of 12 Million Belli. Said to posses the devil fruit power of telescopes. Crewmates consist of Junichi Kojiro. End Info." Vitani informed the marines. Metheir turned back to Reina.* "What do you want with some unimportant small fry pirate?"* Cross asked confused. "I owe her own. I have a score to settle with that brat" Reina said thinking about the events that unfolded in Rainy Gallows.

Methier sighed waving his hand in the air Vitani opened her mouth showing a megaphone like projection. Taking her arm he started to speak into her hand. "*HANAKO BUNEPLAIN, COME ON OUT WE KNOW YOUR IN THERE. WE HAVE YOUR CREWMATE JUNICHI KOJIRO! SURRENDER AND JUNICHI LIVES!" *The loud booming voice echoed through the structure. Junichi smirked a bit causing the marines to turn to him. "Whats so funny?" Methier asked.

"Hanako won't hand herself over. She's too much of an idiot. You've truly picked the wrong pirate to mess with Metheir Cross." Junichi said flashing him a smile. The Marine thought about what he said before speaking. "*Whose Hanako?"* Metheir asked having no idea who he was talking about. "THE PIRATE YOU JUST CALLED OUT!" Junichi and Reina called out in Unison. "WAIT!!!" Tsubaki's voice broke through as she stood a few meters behind them panting. "*Now theres the person we came to see"* Metheir said with a smile.

*Hanako and Tommy*

"DID YOU HEAR THAT RACCOON! THEY'VE GOT JUNICHI! UGHH IF ONLY YOU HAD A SOUL THIS WOULD'VE NEVER HAPPENED!" Hanako fretted not knowing what to do as she retracted the telescope eye that she had used to see them. Stomping her foot on the ground she decided. "Alright Raccoon, From this day forward your an honarary member of the Rowdy heart Crew. In Order to get a soul you need to perform 100 cool things. AND THE FIRST COOL THING WE'LL DO IS SAVE JUNICHI!" Hanako yelled out at the top of her lungs.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 20, 2010)

Gambling island Vittorie Casa


    The Large Gambling Isle! Celebrated by people from all over the blues, this island is massive; the island is home to over 100 casinos with the largest being at the middle of the town. It?s a massive thirty story casino, each floor hold a different type of game, the first floor is slots, the second black jack, so on and so fourth. There are many very well known restaurants in the town as well, plus elegant bars that are home to the rich and the famous. 

  The town is filled with people in nice clothing, woman in fancy elegant dresses and gowns. Men walking around in fine suits and smoking cigars, the island is filled with rich, well off people, and the center of this, that massive Casino with a sign as bright as the sun. ?Goden Sun Casino.? Damien looked up at the sign. He?d been to every casino in town but thise one. In the eight years he?d been here, he was only able to gamble for the past 3, so it wasn?t very hard to hit the other 99 casinos. ?If I can break this place, I?ll have enough for my ship.?

  He looked around, Damien dressed similar to the town?s folk, though he never wore a jacket, just the vest and he didn?t cut his hair, nor did he shave his face completely. He had the appearance of a gentleman, but still maintained a pirate feel to him. ?Isn?t that, Fortuna?? A woman whispers to the man standing to her, her hair is blond and long, part of it tied back with a diamond hair pin. She wears a low cut strapless red dress and the man is dressed in a fine black suit with red corsage. 

  ?Indeed, I believe we played poker with him last week at the Green Eel right?? The man asked. ?Yes~ Is he going to the golden sun?? She blinked. ?Shall we ask my love?? He smiled. ?Oh~~ Darling~~ let?s~? She held onto his arm and the two walked over to Damien, Fortuna stuck a cigarette in his mouth and light it. ?The big leagues huh? Been honing my skill to hit this place.? He thought to himself. ?OOOHH~~~ FORTUNA DEAR~~~? 

  The woman called out. ?Eh? Uhhh.. Elizabeth si?? He blinked. ?Yes It is i! Elizabeth and my boyfriend Fredrich!? She smiled. Damien nodded. ?Pleasure to see you again, I could never forget the face of a beautiful young woman after all.? He bowed his head. ?Nor the face of a gentleman and who has been able to capture such a beauty.? The two laugh. ?You flatter me Fortuna~? She smiled. ?Are you headed to the Golden sun Damien?? Fredrich asked him.

?Yes, I?m hoping to try my luck and get a big score.? He smiled. ?Oh, I?d love to join you but the buy ins too rich for my blood~? Elizabeth sighed. ?Indeed, we?ll stick with the smaller fish for now, hahaha, I wish you luck Damien!? Damien smiled as the two walked off. ?Who needs luck.? He held a pair of dice between his fingers. ?Lucky seven, never fails.? He smirked.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 20, 2010)

Gambling island Vittorie Casa

A small boat approaches it, carrying a single passenger. He shields his eyes, "Gah that's one bright island," he says referring to all of the lights coming off of the Casinos. He docks his ship and hops off, "Lets see what we can find here..." he says stretching as he walks around.

He sees everyone is dressed very nicely, and his clothing could hardly be defined as fine, more like rags with holes for his arms and head, the nicest thing on him is the few pieces of armor that he wears.

The sounds of the games being played, the chips moving around, dice rolling, cards being shuffled are all new to him. Growing up on an island full of Samurai they weren't about to teach him how to gamble.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 20, 2010)

The Golden Sun Casino-

Damien made his way through the front doors, the first floor nothing but slot machines. There were people everywhere, the sounds of coins falling into and out of the machines was drowned out by the cheers of happiness and sadness that came from the players. Waitresses dressed in bunny suits and other skimpy outfits carrying trays of food and drink around. They had the finest meats, cheeses, whines, martini's, bourbons. Any drink or food that the high rollers wanted was provided here. 

"This is the kinda place that the waitresses would give you an.. Extra service.. if you asked." He looked around. "I can not allow this place to survive as a gentleman! I must bankrupt a place that treats woman in such a way!" He thought to himself. "Oh my~ Such a handsome person has come into the casino~" A girl with white hair tired back into a ponytail and a bunny suit with ears walks up to Damien. "Hello~ Can i help you sir!" She smiled and puffed out her chest.

"Ma'am." Damien held her hand. "Someone so beautiful... there is no need for you to act in such a way... I am a gentleman." He kissed her hand. "Oh~ A gentleman~" She smiled. "Have you come here to gamble mr.gentleman? The buy in is kinda steep and you don't look like you can afford our prices." She tilted her head to the right. "No no miss, I am Damien Djall Fortuna." He reached into his vest pocket and pulled out a large stack of berri. 

"I've got 5 million here, i only need 2million for the buy in on the black jack floor right?" He smirked. "That's right, you've talked around before arriving here huh sir?" She smiled. "You bet i did my lady." He bowed to her. "They will exchange your beli for chips on the second floor, Please be careful to not loose it all!" Damien bowed to her. "I don't lose my love." He tipped his hat and made way for the second floor.

"Damn, i hope he doesn't screw up my plans...." The woman thought to herself as he walked off. "But.. what's this strange feeling i have in my chest..." She looked down and saw a hand on her chest. "Remove it, or i'll break it off..." She spoke to the man who'd dare to touch her.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 20, 2010)

With Roy...

He continues to walk through the town, getting several strange stares, "I hate judgemental people..." The White Samurai says to himself as he continues to make his way through the crowds.

He spots a cheap casino and heads in, "Meh, I've got some belli to loose," he walks in and makes his way over to the slots. He puts in the money, places his hand on the machine and pulls down, "Lets see if I've got any lucky today."

Derrick vs Yoko...

The two clash whips, a slight sizzle coming off after each contact due to the mix of lava and water, "50 Tile Punch!" a blast of air comes straight at Derrick but he ducks under it, "Lava Punch!"  the same thing happens once again.

"60 Tile Kick!" "Lava Leg!" the two blasts clash and lava is sent flying in all directions, "Ok, this is getting annoying," Derrick says with a sigh, "Lava Pillar!" he creates a large pillar of hardened magma from the bottom of his feet, that he stands on top of.

He then hops off it and slices it from the bottom. He then kicks the massive pillar straight at the fishmen, "Well that's a problem," he says as it approaches, "Tile Barrage!" he starts letting off a flurry of attacks that breaks the structure apart into many pieces, but then he notices that he has a piece of the lava whip wrapped around his ankle.

He manages to see where the whip is coming from and fires a, "Water Cannon!" through the rubble and in that direction, "Looks like it's over," he says confident that he caught the Captain by suprise.

"Not really," he hears from behind him, but it's too late to turn, "Magma Suprise!" he punches him in the back and then fires a blast of lava from his fist, shooting him away.

Yoko whipes the lava off himself before it can burn him too bad, "Seems you've got a powerful cannon there," Derrick says placing one open palm in front of another, "How about I show you mine."

Yoko gives a burnt grin, "Well why don't we compare," he says pumping water out of his tubes, "Lava"  "Water" *"Cannon!"* the two fire off a massive blast of both lava and water. They collide for a moment but the lava soon engulfs the water and evaporates the blast. It then engulfs The First Mate himself. 

He lies there, covered in lava, but still grinning, "Looks like yours...is a bit stronger..." he says before passing out from the pain of the burns, the lava hardening and caging him to the ground. Derrick walks over and grabs his sun glasses from the civilian that he handed them to, "Appreciated," he says putting them back on. They all pause for a moment and then cheer, "WE'RE FREE!" they shout, "Bu-But what about the captain...he'll just put us back where we started.

Derrick grins, "Don't worry, a friend of mine's taking care of him," they look confused, "W-who?" they ask, "I believe you call him Hachi?" he says, "B-but he was defeated not too long ago, there's no way he stands a chance. We've gota' go help him!" they shout.

"No chance in hell you're going," he says stopping them, "He'll beat him," he says confidently, "And if he doesn't I'll kick both their asses..."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 20, 2010)

Jasmine Vs Erica-

?METEOR FIRST!!? Jasmine shouts. ?BOAR BREAKS THE TRUNK!? Erica?s fist and Jasmine?s meet in the air, the two causing a small shockwave. ?Just? what are these monsters!!!? the towns people shout. *?SHUT UP! WE?RE NOT MONSTERS WE?RE BEAUTIFUL WOMAN!!!?* the two scream at them. ?WE?RE SORRY!!!? the towns folk cower. ?But I?m impressed, you?re rather skilled.? 

Erica flips her hair back. ?I haven?t run across another woman with this much strength in a long time.? Jasmine smirks. ?I?ll tell you, it?s been a while since I?ve been this happy to see that woman are getting a name for them selves in martial arts!? She laughed and cracked her knuckles. ?But it?s a shame I have to beat you up. You?re kinda pretty.? 

Erica smirked. ?I would say the same my dear.? She cracked her neck. ?Shall we end it with the next strike?? Jasmine nodded. ?I?m getting tired of this fight. Let?s do this!? The two woman rush towards each other, both cocking back their fists, as they near the other however, Jasmine?s stance begins to change. ?What is she?? Jasmine stops and uses the force to spin her body around, Erica was moving too fast to slow down however. ?Damn?? She sighed.

?RISING SUN!? Jasmine?s body turns and kicks Erica into the air, then follows by jumping up with her. ?Falling moon!? She hits Erica again and before she can hit the ground, Jasmine hits her again with ?SHOOTING STAR!? Erica flies into the cave wall and slides down, unconscious. ?We were saved from one demon only to end up with another!!!? the people scream. ?SHUT UP! SORRY FOR SAVING YOU! MY BAD!? she screams.

?Did you hurt Hachi!?? A kid screams out. ?What?? Jasmine blinks. ?You?re a pirate right!? He holds up a bounty poster for Jasmine. ?DID YOU HURT HACHI!?!?!?!? He screams. ?Relax kid.? Jasmine lights up one of her fake cigs and takes a puff. ?Hachi?s fighting that Orosai fellah.? ?WHAT!? But hachi, he was defeated easily last time!? the towns people all begin to stand up. ?where you goin?? Jasmine asked. ?TO HELP HACHI!? they scream. ?What about his pride?? They all stop. ?w..what??

?His pride, What about his pride? He fought to protect you all and failed. He saw himself as losing the only thing he held close to his heart and now he?s fighting to correct that mistake, if you go there and get hurt or get in the way, his pride will be crushed AGAIN and I don?t think it?d be coming back.? They all looked down. ?Then.. what do we do?? Jasmine grinned. ?You sit tight and cheer the guy on, duh.?


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 21, 2010)

*Aria Leona*
*South Blue, Gambling island Vittorie casa*

"The body aches with unearthly pain,
The subtle moans of a dying man,
Lie down it is but a dream"

His body was cold.

Unresponsive to any of the treatments. His blood had staled over his skin coating over whatever was left. Aria removed the stethoscope from his chest, There was no pulse. She took a minute to watch his body. His throat completely ripped open by a feral fishman who had attacked him while he was on patrol. The life of a marine these days simply seemed to be to head to an earlier grave. 

"The fools" She muttered under a heavy breath treating herself to a bright orange hard candy. The flavor had been dulled out due to the amount of time in her pocket though she didn't mind it at all, After all it was only meant to stimulate her senses. Resting back against her chair she sighed, It had been a long day and another death certainly wasn't making it any better.

After some moments to think she finished the paper work finally signing his death certificate. She had done it so many times over her career it seemed almost natural, A fact that would probably drive many insane though Aria was far too dis attached to let petty emotions turmoil her. Melting her candy enough to swallow she headed out the door ready to deliver the news.

The victim's family waiting by the door, their hands clasped together showing that they had been praying. Aria scuffed at the notion as she headed towards them. She nodded in a grim fashion it was far easier to do rather then actually say the words your sons dead. The mother quickly reacted cupping her mouth as tears escaped her eyes, Her daughter held her as they cried.

*"W-why God? W-why?"* The woman broke down in her daughters arms begging the deities for an answer. Aria turned around no longer wanting to be near them, Just hearing the words were making her stomach churn. Before Aria knew it The clock reached struck one, It was time for her lunch break though how anyone could retain an appetite with everything that goes around there is a mystery.

She dined away at a cup of instant soup, It had a sterile taste and quite frankly the water was far too hot but it's convenience was something Aria liked about it so she didn't complain. Her colleague approached her sitting across from the dirty blond doctor placing his tray of carefully selected junk food atop of the metal table. "Rough day huh?" The doctor said with a smiling trying to strike up some sort of conversation.

Aria merely nodded as she picked away at her soup making sure that the liquid did not leave the spoon. "Heard you lost another one, How are you taking it?" His name was Doctor Heiden, a self proclaimed stud within the hospital whose reputation can be found on the dresses of the more impressionable nurses. "It happens" Aria simply retorted, Conversation with this man was something she didn't want. She described it to gouging your eyes out with a rusty fork.

"Look if you ever need anyone to talk to I'm here" Heiden reassured placing his hand atop of hers. His skin was slightly sweaty and felt like that of a pigs ass. Dropping her spoon into her empty plate she removed herself from the table heading off. "Excuse me" Aria left making sure to at least leave like a dignified women. Returning to her work station she continued her shift.

This time it was a smile boy who had his arm broken after falling off of his father's ship that had been docked. It would heal in a couple of weeks though the boy was still shaken up from the events. Wrapping bandages around his arm she smiled "Promise you'll be more careful next time" Aria asked as the boy nodded, Agreeing never to do that again. "Good boy" He left the room guided by his father out of the hospital.

She knew better, Aria had found bruises on the boys body and when asked he merely attributed them to the accident. His father had been the one who broke his arm. Aria knew better though. She wasn't some cape crusader who could save the world, Without the boy admitting that his father had hit him she had no case to place on him. She popped her last hard candy into her mouth, Unlike the ones before this one had managed to retain some flavor.

*Knock Knock Knock*

The subtle taps on her door caused her to open, Doctor Heiden stood their with a smile on his face. Aria was quickly disgusted by played along "Hello Doctor Heiden How may I help you?" She asked trying to hide the fact that she despised the man, Though even If she didn't he would still be too oblivious to notice. "Doctor Leona, Theres something I wish to talk to you in private" He said closing the door behind him.

She quickly became on edge, Something didn't feel right and he was giving off an odd vibe. "I see how you've been staring at me lately" He muttered to himself barely audible for the two hear him. "I can see it in your eyes. You want me" Heiden turned around taking a step closer, Aria moved back she was closed in by the small room where she treated patients.

"Obviously I've lead you on, I don't feel anyway" Before she could clarify the situation he gripped at her arms trying to force himself on her. "Get off me" She struggled to free himself from his grasp. "Come now don't be shy" He continued to push the subject as he began to unbutton her shirt. Reaching into her lab coat "I SAID GET OFF!" She bellowed out like a hell cat as his warm blood trickled down her hand.

Her scalpel had penetrated deep into his abdomen, It was a fatal strike causing Heiden to fall to the floor. Aria looked down at the dying man panting, Her arm completely covered in his defiling blood. It was the night shift and due to it's small size there where the only doctors there along with one nurse. If she wanted to escape this situation she had to hide the body and fast but first he had to be disposed off.

"The body aches with unearthly pain, The subtle moans of a dying man, Lie down it is but a dream" Aria recited as she landed the killing blow driving her scalpel into his temple.

Little did she know what her actions would hold for her​


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 21, 2010)

*Aria Leona*
*South Blue, Gambling island Vittorie casa*

"I look for light
In dark valleys
Only to find twilight"

Aria had managed to sneak Heiden's body in a large body bag through the back door that was connected to the doctor's lounge. An area of the hospital that even the nurses didn't have access to. She had dragged him to the outskirts of the forest that outlined the town, deep into the cemetery said to be guarded by the underworld god herself Hel.

It had taken her the better half of the night to make a hole deep enough to hide his body. Her hands completely blistered and bloody from the excavation. Her clothes lightly dressed with the cold dirt a feeling the dead have grown accustomed to. She digged into her pockets like a madman for a hard candy hoping to rid of herself of the uneasy nerves.

Even for someone as level headed as Aria, Burying a body was a new experience all together. One that tests the very core of the persons humanity. "That's right...I ran out" She recalled eating the last one back at the hospital before Heiden's attempts at raping her. She sat against a nearby grave stone, The silence undistorted and undisturbed. Almost mocking in it's vacuums of noise.

Aria began to traverse back home, The only thing she wanted to do now was crawl into bed with the sounds of classical music soothing in the background. She could hear it now the music that sweeps her from her body and takes her to place not meant for this world. A place within us all that only a few get to actually visit. Where all the worries and cares just melt with the sounds.

A Surreal like feeling backed by the overwhelming ecstasy warranted by the solace of the true solitary experience. Aria oscilliated as she walks towards the small town where her humble abode resided. Her skin kissed by the cool air, Each breath bringing a cold of grey visible to the naked eye. Her eyes holding that disattached look akin to a dog who had lost its master.

Stopping once more she cupped her hands together breathing into them hoping warmth would find it's way to her. Her mind now blank, She didn't know what to do next. She was a well respected doctor however she had just killed a man, Murder was not pardoned in this part of the world. She was far off from where she had buried Heiden however she could still feel the weight of his body on her hands.​


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 21, 2010)

Golden Sun Casino-

"Black jack." Damien called out, putting the cards on the table. "Again!?" The players shout. "Hey, It's all in the luck of the draw right?" He winked at the female dealer, in truth he'd been using a bit of his charm to get her to start dealing the better cards to him. The house stacks the odds in their favor, when a table starts to win too much they change dealers before it's time. Each dealer is skilled in manipulating the cards, basically, the house cheats.

It stacks the odds in it's favor and allows you some victories every now and then. Damien had been winning for quite some time and he knew the casino's tricks, every time a dealer switched, he changed tables. A new dealer to manipulate and a casino owner to piss off. "You know, you remind me of someone." Damien smiled at the dealer, she had red lipstick and brown hair pulled back in a pony tail. "Who do i remind you of sir?" She smiled back. "The woman of my dreams." 

The girl giggled at his words, He'd been feeding her lines for a while, manipulating the casino. "Sir, He's starting to break another table." A man dressed in a black suit and sunglasses calls in through a denden mushi. "Change dealers!" The voice shouts back. "We can't! He's been through all the dealers! We'd be going back to the ones he was already able to beat!" The other end grumbled. "Then suggest he changes floors!" The man nodded. "Right sir!"

The man walked over to Damien and grabbed his shoulder. "Sir, I believe it would be for the best if you left this floor." Damien turned around. "Ah? but i don't want to, i've only got up to 50million beli!" He laughed, the guards grip tightened. "Sir. Do you understand who you are messing with?" Damien's eyes narrowed. "As a gentleman, i request you release my shoulder before i am forced to take action." The man grinned. "Is that a threat?" He tightened his grip even more. "I'm sorry to have to do this in front of you ladies, It's so undignified of me." 

Damien places his feet hard on the steps of the stool he was sitting on. "ORA!" With a push he head butts the man holding him and sends him flying backward into a table. "Urgh..." The man knocked the card table over causing cards and chips to spill all over the floor. "You bastard..." Damien stood up from the stool and pat his hat, putting it back on his head after getting the mans saliva off it. "Who the hell do you think you are?" The guard stood up and reached for a pistol. 

Soon, other guards began to flood the room. "My my this doesn't look good." He held out his hands. "So... DICE CAGE DOUBLE UP!" he shouts, from his sleeve dice begin to pour out info the air. "What the hell!?" Two large cages fall down on the men. "Damn it! SHOOT HIM!" The trapped guards shout. "DICE WALL!" Two walls go up made out of cubed dice blocking the bullets. "WHAT KIND OF DEVILS FRUIT POWER IS THAT!?"

"See yah!" Damien waved running out of the room. "Dice return." as he says it, the dice wall and cage break apart and begin to follow after him. "Damn it, follow those dice!" As Damien runs down the steps to the first floor, he creates multiple walls using the other die to stop his pursuers. "Sorry miss! I've gotta be going!" He waved at the bunny girl from before. "Eh? Wait! WHAT DID YOU DO!?!?!?!?" She shouts.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 21, 2010)

With Roy-

"AND STAY OUT!" a man says giving a push towards Roy but he doesn't budge, "Fine I'll leave, geez," he says walking out of the door of the casino, "I MEAN REALLY! CUTTING UP OUR SLOT MACHINES! IT'S CALLED GAMBLING, YOU CAN'T JUST-" Roy turns back and glares at the man, "Have a nice day..." he says nervously before shutting the doors.

"Meh, That wasn't as entertaining as I thought. Guess I'm not into that kind of gambling," he said scratching his head and continuing to walk through town, "But hell if I wanted to I could go to any one of these damn places," he looks around and spots one with a lot of commotion coming from it.

It is by far the tallest of all of the buildings and he grins, "I think I'll pick that one," he says pointing at the Golden Sun, "Could be some fun in there," he said picking up his pace as he headed towards it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 21, 2010)

With Damien-

"Ahhhh~ this isn't good." He sighed. "The ship i want is 100million and i only have 50million." He rubbed the back of his head. "If only they'd caught me a little later, i was about to win big." He stuffed his hands into his pockets. "I can always hit another casino, but it took forever just to get the five million from them." He shook his head. "THERE HE IS!!! THAT DICE BASTARD!" Damien looked behind him to see a bunch of guards rushing towards him. "Oh, not good." He took off running.

However, he bumped into an oddly dressed man. "Oi! Watch where you're going!" the man shouted at him. "Sorry pal, got into a bit of trouble!" Damien laughed. "As a gentleman i appologize for bumping into you~~!!" Damien shouts, rushing away from the guards.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 21, 2010)

After the man in the suit bumps into him a mass of guards do the same and continue chasing after the first man, "That's it!" he shouts, his eyes turning from his neutral shade of gray to an annoyed and angry orange and he charges after them.

He finally catches up to the group and pushes his way through the gurads, his hand on the hilt of his blade, "Oi, Mr. Gentlemen! Where do you get off pushing into me and then leading an army through me!" he then turns, "Why the hell is there an army behind you anyway?" he says scratching his head, his eyes turning into a shade of purple to represent his confusion.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 21, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> After the man in the suit bumps into him a mass of guards do the same and continue chasing after the first man, "That's it!" he shouts, his eyes turning from his neutral shade of gray to an annoyed and angry orange and he charges after them.
> 
> He finally catches up to the group and pushes his way through the gurads, his hand on the hilt of his blade, "Oi, Mr. Gentlemen! Where do you get off pushing into me and then leading an army through me!" he then turns, "Why the hell is there an army behind you anyway?" he says scratching his head, his eyes turning into a shade of purple to represent his confusion.



"Uhhh.... Let's see here." Damien rubs his chin. "It was an accident that I ran into you which is why I apologized for doing so. The army however is kind of after me because they believe I was cheating at the casino, a ridiculous notion! A gentleman would never cheat a lady out of her money after all. I merely flirted with her and she just dealt me good cards, Far from cheating wouldn't you agree?" He smirked and pulled a cigarette from his vest pocket.

"SHUT UP! You cheated the casino out of millions! how do you expect to repay this debt!?" Damien light his little bad habit and stuck the lighter in his pocket. "You're a samurai right." Damien turned to the oddly dressed man. "I take it that means you're good in a fight, How bout a gamble." The gambler held up a hand, made a quick snap and when he held his hand back there were two dice between his index, ring and middle finger. "I like games of chance, So, There's twenty guards. I'll take nine, you take nine and whoever ends up getting to the last two first wins. Sound like a bet?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 21, 2010)

The Samurai turned and looked at the guards. He drew his sword and his eyes turned Red with determination, "Sounds like a deal, just don't cheat me too," he says with a grin, not even thinking about what he could win or lose in this wager.

He dives right into the battle, "Don't fall behind already!" he gives a diagnol slash to the first one right across the chest and then spins around to stab his blade into the second one's stomach. He then releases his blade and slams his elbow into the man's face. As he falls back he pulls the blade out of his stomach and cuts another across the chest twice in each horizontal direction in one quick motion.

The White Samurai then charges straight at a guard a little distant from the rest of the group. He prepares to defend himself but instead of directly attacking he skids down on one knee, going right past the guard, but before he can get too far he pushes himself back onto his feet and stabs him right in the lower back, quickly removing the blade after stabbing him and then kicking him to the floor, "You're fallin' behind pal."


----------



## Gaja (Jan 21, 2010)

*High Bridge*
_Ensign Neil Dylandy
_
The young Ensign would reach Lt. Cross, but was sent back to the Misty Maiden by the commanding officer. And he did so, without any objections.

"Hai."

He said saluting once before reaching the ship at a fast pace. He went and put a marine at a den-den muchi in case further orders arrived, so that he could go and finish up his other duties. After all, all the weapon, food and water supplies still needed to be checked before the Misty Maiden set into the sea once more. And they were running low on drinking water... So the young marine went to tend to the squads needs for now...
----------------

*High Bridge*
_Tommy Kawai_

A moment would pass as Tommy heard what Hanako had to say, it seemed as if it was somewhat his fault got the capture of Junichi, the bastard that wouldn't share his soul with him...

"Sorry..."

He said before Hanako declared him a member of the Rowdy Heart pirates, and after a moment the panda gave his reply to it. It was as loud of a roar as a panda could make. With a fierce look on his face the animal agreed. He was as of today a pirate, and had a crew to call his own. Taking a moment he took a notebook and asked.

"Do those include the cool things only you see, or all in general?"

He said sitting down and writing his name and individual numbers, with some space in between for people to confirm his actions. It was small price for his soul, he wouldn't be a soulless raccoon... panda...

"No problem, how do I do that? Eat him? Kick the butts of the marines???"

---------------
*
Hells Rock*
_Pierre St. Fly_

He really disliked his current outfit. It was so not his style, that it was ridiculous to be honest. The food sucked too, and there was no booze. Now he knew why they called it a jail. And it was loud, as people from time to time wanted to quit, but the slave owner... warden just kept on whipping his devil fruit powers out... Maybe Pierre could defeat him if he had his revolvers. After all he could absorb the electricity if it weren't for the damn necklace...

"_Wish I had a smoke right now..._"

He thought to himself while pushing a rock into some way the guards told him. He wasn't here long really, less then a week. And that showed as the people who were in the Marine base X-540 longer then a month seemed to have lost their spark. They were really in despair as far as Pierre saw it, while some of the new guys could be noticed on the spot.

"Hey new-guy, wanna give me a hand with this one?"

He asked such a guy (Alex) while standing next to a big rock that alos needed to be moved before they were to be sent back to their cells.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 21, 2010)

"Phhhh-" Damian sucks in on the butt of the cig and lets out a puff of smoke. He'd already picked out his nine guards and was eying them. "Don't think you can trick us like you did before! we know about your powers now!" Damien holds up his hand and forms a "Gun" out of his index finger and his thumb. "Just what the hell are you doing?" They laughed. "Hey." A twenty sided die forms at the top of his finger and begins to spin around. "You know these things can be pretty sharp." 

He bends his thumb forward. "Bang." The die goes flying towards one of the guards and pierces through his chest. "GUAH!" He drops to the ground. "What the... WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT!?" Their jaws drop. "Dice Bullet, Double shot." He holds up both hands and fires two more shots through their chests. "UGHAH! UWAH!" Letting out another puff of smoke he grins. "Hey. you guys bring any of my dice with you?" He smiled. "Idiot! Like'd we-" 

Suddenly, dice flew out of the guards pockets. "I marked you guys a while back, when i put you in the cages." The dice began to change shape and become a long string of eight sided diamond dice. "Come here my baby!" he shouts, a string of dice coming from his own body connected to it. "What, the hells is that!?" The guards shout. "It's kinda big..." He rubbed his chin, with a crack of the string it broke off into four long spears, crashing into the ground.

"Dice spear." He picked up two and charged the guards. "Damn it... What do-" SPLASH! He stabs two of the guards. "That's five." His feet resting on a third guards chest, he kicks off and does a backflip, causing him to land on one of the Dice spears. "That's six." He let's a puff of smoke fly out into the air. "You guys need head home." He grabs the remaining dice spear. "It's a bit to dangerous for you to be here." 

Holding out his hand he creates two rather large dice and attaches them to the spear. "Dice Hammer." The guards eyes widened, With a swing he forces all three to head butt the next one too them. "Dice gong!" He laughed as they crashed into the wall. "Hey, I call those two." He let out a puff of smoke and rest his hammer on his right shoulder. "Got any problems with that samurai?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 21, 2010)

Hell's Rock

After Alex and Feroy finished with the rock they were pushing Alex was signalled over by another new face. He closes the distance between them so they could talk, "Look, just because you got caught sooner than I did, and you're ass has been getting pounded in the shower for the past however how long, doesn't mean you've earned any respect or the right to look down on me. If anything I should be the one berating you..." he says with his arms crossed.

He then sighed, getting caught must have delt a blow to his ego, _"Guh, those bastards,"_ he said, thinking about the Seven marines that had attacked and captured him. 

He eyed the boulder and then looked back at Feroy, "Guh, move it yourself," he said heading back to the Pirate Captain, "I've got an escape to plan..."  he says quietly to himself.

With Damien and Roy...

Roy watches him do battle, with a bit of suprise, but soon gets back to the battle, "Interesting, but who needs all that flash," he tosses his blade into the air and rushes at another guard. He pulls back his arms and slams his head inbetween his fists. Another guard attacks from behind but he catches his sword and stabs him without even looking behind at his target.

He then turns his attention to 3 more opponents. He unties one of the bandages wrapped around his arm and it wraps around the hilt of the blade. He dashes towards them and leans his armored shoulder into one of them, and then tosses his blade straight at the furthest guard, slicing into him. He then pulls back on the bandage and causes it to hit into the second furthest guard. He finally pulls it back into his hand and slashes down on the guard he hit into.

With a final spinning slash he makes sure that the three are taken care of, "Oh look, that was numbers 7 8 and 9. He turns towards a lone guard who looks like he is about to crap his pants, "I spot number 10," he says in a dark tone. He pulls back his blade and then starts heading straight for the man.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 21, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Hell's Rock
> With Damien and Roy...
> 
> Roy watches him do battle, with a bit of suprise, but soon gets back to the battle, "Interesting, but who needs all that flash," he tosses his blade into the air and rushes at another guard. He pulls back his arms and slams his head inbetween his fists. Another guard attacks from behind but he catches his sword and stabs him without even looking behind at his target.
> ...



"Dice cage!" Damien creates a cage that wraps around the samurai and fires a dice bullet into the grounds chest. "It seems, I missed my target, silly me." He laughed, referring to trapping the samurai in the dice cage rather then the guard. "I suppose i need more practice, but i would say you've lost the wager." all the guards were laying on the ground defeated. "You cheated!" The samurai shouts.

"Eh? No, i missed by chance. That's not cheating, that's merely fate playing in my favor." he turned his back. "Now then, as per the conditions of our gentlesman's dual!" He held up his hand. "What conditions!? you just said whoever took out the most guards wins!" the cage broke apart into regular dice. "Obviously all gentleman's duals have the same condition unless stated other wise. This condition was... You are now a member of my pirate crew!" He began to clap his hands. "Congratulations, it was truly a good game. it's a pleasure to have you on the crew!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 21, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Dice cage!" Damien creates a cage that wraps around the samurai and fires a dice bullet into the grounds chest. "It seems, I missed my target, silly me." He laughed, referring to trapping the samurai in the dice cage rather then the guard. "I suppose i need more practice, but i would say you've lost the wager." all the guards were laying on the ground defeated. "You cheated!" The samurai shouts.
> 
> "Eh? No, i missed by chance. That's not cheating, that's merely fate playing in my favor." he turned his back. "Now then, as per the conditions of our gentlesman's dual!" He held up his hand. "What conditions!? you just said whoever took out the most guards wins!" the cage broke apart into regular dice. "Obviously all gentleman's duals have the same condition unless stated other wise. This condition was... You are now a member of my pirate crew!" He began to clap his hands. "Congratulations, it was truly a good game. it's a pleasure to have you on the crew!"



Roy's jaw drops, "W-What!" he walks towards the Gentlemen, "I'm a Samurai, not a Pirate!" Damien tilts his head, "What does being a Samurai have to do with anything?"

"Well...Well it means...it means I..." he stubbles, "Swing a sword around?" he suggets, "Yea! Wait, there's more to it than that!"

"Well allow me to help. As a samurai I believe you are bound by your word, and even if you are not than you are bound to the conditions as a participater of a gentlemen's duel," he says politely. Roy rubs his temples with one of his hands and sheaths his blade with another, "You know what, fine. But I've got another wager for you."

Damien raises an eye browl, "I give you my word as a Samurai, a Warrior, and a Man that I will join your crew and will act as a loyal First Mate...however if you slip up, fail at your duties as a Pirate Captain, or give me any other reason to doubt you...I'll take my leave of your crew, no questions asked," he says sternly, "So do we have a deal?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 21, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Roy's jaw drops, "W-What!" he walks towards the Gentlemen, "I'm a Samurai, not a Pirate!" Damien tilts his head, "What does being a Samurai have to do with anything?"
> 
> "Well...Well it means...it means I..." he stubbles, "Swing a sword around?" he suggets, "Yea! Wait, there's more to it than that!"
> 
> ...



Damien smirked. "My my, a true gamble hmm? Should i fail in any way you are free to leave. I believe those terms are acceptable." He holds out his and and the samurai grabs a hold. "It's a deal, My name is Damien Djall Fortuna, I'm the captain of the Devils luck pirates.. however, the ship i'm aiming to buy costs twice as much as i have, so we are currently shipless..." He laughed and rubbed the back of his head.

"Now then, There is more more person." He rubbed his chin. "I was hoping the good doctor would join us... though, she's not so much the "Good" Doctor as she is the angry doctor... though i trust she would join us willingly. If not i'll simply make a wager with her!" He laughed and turned his back on the samurai. "She's actually located BEHIND the golden sun, but i would rather avoid that spot for now."


----------



## Gaja (Jan 21, 2010)

> Hell's Rock
> 
> After Alex and Feroy finished with the rock they were pushing Alex was signalled over by another new face. He closes the distance between them so they could talk, "Look, just because you got caught sooner than I did, and you're ass has been getting pounded in the shower for the past however how long, doesn't mean you've earned any respect or the right to look down on me. If anything I should be the one berating you..." he says with his arms crossed.
> 
> ...



Pierre wasn't impressed really, after all this was a prison, and not all inamtes were bound to get along.

"You know the guards will whip ya' ass if you don't work, right?"

The brown haired man said looking at Alex, adding to it before the guards started playing their dominance game.

"I apologize, I didn't know you were the sensitive type. So would you mind lending me a hand here, Mr. Inmate-san?"

He didn't know the guys name, so that should have been a little better, right? In any case Pierre slowly started moving the rock as he noticed that a guard was coming his way, and since this was his 5th day here, he didn't want to go see the warden once again. That short bastard would get whats coming to him as soon as he got a hold of his revolvers, damn elf... or fairy or whatever the guy was.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 21, 2010)

Hachi Vs Orosai-

?GUAH!!!? Hachi is thrown backward into the rocky walls of the cave by a purple slash. ?Damn it?? He coughs. ?I have a joke for you, how many samurai does it take to beat a god?? Hachi coughed and stood back up. ?One.? He answered. ?No, you ruined the joke.? Orosai shook his head. ?SHUT UP!? Hachi shouts. ?I?m sick of you?re mocking.? He holds his blade tightly. ?That slash of yours, I?ve figured it out.? Hachi hits the back of his blade against the ground and causes it to start vibrating.

?Hah, we?ll see!? Orosai sends another slash flying towards him. ?Sakura?s sorrow!? With a quick spin Hachi cuts the slash in two. ?WHAT!?? Orosai steps backward. ?I told you, I figured it out.? He points his blade at Orosai. ?What the hell is that annoying buzzing sound?? He looked around. ?That?s, Hachi?s Katana!? A boy shouts. ?What?? Orosai looked over at Hachi. ?How can a katana make that kind of sound on it?s own??

?All swords vibrate; my sword simply was created to do it more often.? He slashed the air. ?The sword will continue to vibrate even as I cut through your flesh.? Orosai grit his teeth. ?So, that?s how you were able to cut through my slash, you used the blades vibrations to screw with it!? Hachi shook his head. ?There is a difference between your swordsmanship and mine.?

Orosai held his blade over his head. ?SHUT UP! I DON?T WAN TO HEAR THAT FROM YOU!? and with that, began to unleash a flurry of slashes at hachi. ?HACHI!!!? the towns people shout. ?Falling trees!? Hachi dashes forward, slashing at each of the purple blades cutting them in half. ?YOU PIECE OF SHIT!? Orosai shouts. ?DON?T THINK YOU CAN JUDGE ME!? Hachi screams as he heads towards Orosai.

?I?ll kill you!? Orosai slashes downward ?Shit!? Hachi didn?t have time to dodge and the slash hit his body, sending him flying backwards once more. ?HACHI!!!!? The people call out. ?Damn? it?.? Hachi coughs. ?OI! STOP IT!!!? Derrick shouts. ?What the?? Orosai turns his head, Derrick is trying to keep the townsfolk from rushing into the fight. ?WE SAID MOVE IT!? They shout. ?I SAID YOU CAN?T GO IN THERE!? Jasmine shouted this time. ?BUT HACHI?S IN TROUBLE!?


?Damn? you guys are all trouble?? Hachi coughs, pulling away from the wall. ?Hey! We tried to stop them but they just kept shouting about wanting to see you!? Jasmine huffs. ?Yeah? it?s fne?? Hachi wiped some blood from his mouth. ?Guess I just can?t fight without a big audience.? He smirked, the entire town was in the current room now. ?Oh? You think this will change anything!??Orosai shouts. ?It changes enough.? Hachi holds up his blade and closes his eyes.

?SUNFLOWERS BIRTH!? Hachi shouts, his eye?s giving off new determination. ?What will that change!?? Orosai laughed, Hachi charged forward his speed much greater then before. ?What!??? Orosai began to slash wildly at hachi, but the samurai avoided and watched as the attacks hit the ground, cutting holes into the dirt. ?THIS IS FOR EVERYONE YOU?VE HARMED UP TO TODAY!!? Hachi shouts.

?YOU BASTARD TAKE THIS!? Orosai slashes downward, ?Ittoryu, Iai!? Hachi shouts. ?SAKURA SORROW!? The two pass by each other, backs facing the others. ?Did? hachi? win?? Everyone looks blankly for a moment. Suddenly Hachi drops to one knee. ?Damn it?? Blood dripping down his chest, ?HACHI!!!? the people scream. ?You?. Bastard??.? Orosai coughs, blood dribbling down his chin, a round ring of blood then explodes from his body and he drops face first onto the ground. ?HACHIIIII DID IIIIITTT!!!!!!?


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 22, 2010)

*Hell's Rock*
Feroy closely observed the unknown newcomer who approached himself and Alex. This man also didn't sport the trademark hopeless face that most prisoners would where around the facility. Though, this did not mean he was any better than the worthless trash that makes up the place. 

The young pirate captain overhead Alex say something about a plan. Feroy himself wanted to be the one to device a plan for the big escape, but this Alex guy seemed pretty confident in escaping. He decided that he'd at least hear him out.

"So what's this I hear about a plan...uhh...Alex?" Feroy asked curiously. "I think you should come over here as well." Feroy said as he gestured for the the newcomer (Pierre) to come their way.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 22, 2010)

With Kaimetsu-

?Anatilia.? Kaimetsu looked down at the other inmates, he could see Feroy from his location, though he was hundreds of feet up. ?What is it?? She asked. ?Where are the weapons stored?? He turned to her. ?What are you planning?? Kaimetsu smirked. ?It?s not what I?m planning; it?s what my captain is planning.? He turned his back and began to get to work. ?It?s obvious a man of his type wouldn?t be one to stay in a place like this for long.? 

Anatilia sighed. ?The weapons are stored in the main building, close to the wardens office.? Kaimetsu rubbed his chin. ?I see, that?s quite the dangerous place to put the weapons, you?d have to try and sneak into the main office and past the warden just to get them.? Anatilia nodded. ?I suppose then.? He picked up one of the bricks. ?This will have to suffice for now.? With a quick motion he cracked one of the guards across the face and picked up his sword.

?WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?? Anatalia shouts. ?Tigers claw!? Kaimetsu flips forward and cuts through a guard. ?I?m going to see the warden.? He comments, two more guards charge at him. ?Good bye.? He jumps off from the wall and begins to run down it. ?IS HE CRAZY!?? The guards all look over as Kaimetsu rushes down the wall. ?I have no plan for escape yet, I?ll need to see this warden and his office up close.?


----------



## Gaja (Jan 22, 2010)

As Pierre heard the word "escape" he knew that these two were his new friends, as that was the same thing that was on his mind. Although he wasn't sure how he would get out, without his revolvers, he couldn't use his demolition skills, which sucked big time. Approaching the duo, he introduced himself real quick before being cut of by a commotion started by Kaimetsu.

"Yes I think so too. The name's Pierre. Pierre St. Fly. Very glad to meet you..."

Greeting both of the men Pierre noticed that a lot of the guards looked alarmed all of a sudden. Well not all, but one by one they seemed like they were getting a bit on edge for some reason.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 22, 2010)

*Hell's Rock in an Uproar!*
Just as Alex was about to explain his master plan for escaping, the entire prison, guards and inmates alike, were now being entertained by a man who was now running down the wall at an alarming speed. Feroy, Alex, and Pierre were also watching this man scale the wall that held them within.

"That guy is nuts!!"
"The warden will show no mercy on him!"
"He'll be fried like an egg!"
"H's got guts, I'll give em that much!"

Upon closer inspection Feroy identified the man as his first mate.

"Kaimetsu?!" Feroy exclaimed in astonishment as the swordsman raced down the wall. "What is he doing?!" 

Alex was giving Feroy a perplexed look. "You know him?" Alex asked.

Feroy nodded accordingly. "Yes, he's the first mate of my crew, an extremely powerful swordsman."

"That guy is as good as dead." Another prisoner said as he approached the trio. "Once the warden gets wind of this it'll all be over in the blink of an eye." The prisoner said as if it was a matter of fact.

Feroy smirked at this comment. "Ha, maybe so, but it can't be helped. We ARE the Hoax Pirates!" Feroy exclaimed. The captain then turned to face both Alex and Pierre. "If we ae to escape we'll have to lend Kaimetsu a hand. There's no time to device a logical plan of escape. The time for action is now."

"Well if it's escape you're talking about then I'm in. I've been here for 9 years and I'm ready to get the hell out! Plus, I can offer some useful information." The prisoner said.

Feroy pondered this for a while and came to a conclusion. "Alright, let's here it." Feroy blatantly said.

"Ok. If we're going to escape we'll need to get these necklaces off." The prisoner said holding his. "The warden has a devil fruit ability that allows him to emit electricity. The necklaces are wired so that the Warden can shock anyone at anytime. I hear that the guards have a special bracelet that allows them to remove the necklaces if need be, but only they can use it."

"I see.." Feroy said as he examined his as well. Feroy then executed a spinning jump kick that caught the prisoner in the face and anchored him to the ground in a large thud. 

"Thank you for the information. But you are not coming with us." Feroy said plainly. "Now, let's get started." 

Feroy ran towards the first guard he saw with a blaze of speed. The guard held up his whip in defense and prepared to attack Feroy.

"I'll restore order here, starting with you!" The guard said as he cracked the whip strait towards Feroy. 

Feroy quickly dodged left to avoid the attack and dived towards the guard. The captain held the guard by the neck and forced him to look into his mesmerizing eyes. *"Controllo!"* Feroy exclaimed in an otherworldly voice as his eyes glowed a bit.

Feroy let go of the guard. The guard stood there for a moment motionless, his eyes blank. "How about removing this necklace?" The captain asked. 

The guard walked over to Feroy and revealed a bracelet on his arm. The bracelet and necklace were both magnets and when the bracelet was activated next to the necklace, it could remove it. Feroy's necklace slipped off. He ordered the guard to do the same for Pierre and Alex.

"Let's continue on then."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 22, 2010)

Hells rock-

Before hitting the ground, kaimetsu leaped off the wall and landed on his feet. "Damn it! Catch him before the warden gets here!" Kaimetsu eyed a guard with a sword and took him down with a quick slash. "I'm better with two blades." He turned his head towards one of the guards. "What the hell... is he going to do!?" "BITING JAW!" Both blades slice the guards arm clean off. "GUAH!!" 

Meanwhile the others seemed to be causing a lot of trouble. "Um.. Warden...sir...." A young female guard held her hands closed in front of her. "What?" Jager turned to her. "There's another uproar going on and it appears a few inmates have had their collars removed. Jager grinned. "Oh? That just makes it more fun right." He slowly stood out of his chair and dropped to the ground with a thud. "DON'T THINK THAT IM WEAK JUST CAUSE I'M SHORT YOU BASTARDS!!!" He shouts out through the building.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 22, 2010)

Alex watched as Feroy controls one of the guards into freeing them, "Impressive," he says, "I've got some tricks of my own, but I'll be needing my clothes back first..." he cracks his knuckles, "For now I'll have to do it the old fashion way," he rushes forward, grabbing onto criminals and guards a like to chuck them into each other, adding to the chaos. 

"What're you two waiting for," they nod and follow behind him, "From the knowledge I have, Alex you said you'll be needing your items before you can fight at full power, so you're task will be to retrieve our items," he instructs, "Fine with me, I can't wait to take go wild in this shit hole..."

"I'd be able to aid in our escape just fine if I could get my hand on my revolvers," He informs them, "Very well, and I'll be needing my staff and I'm sure my First Mate will be wanting his katana," he turns to Alex, "If things get bad, and we are stopped, Alex you are to keep going until you get our weapons...That is our only hope for our escape."

"How the hell am I supposed to find this place? And when I finally get there through all of the guards I'll have to somehow make it back with a pair of revolvers, a katana, a staff, and then all of my things as well..." he shakes his head, "Fine, lets go," he says elbowing another guard in the face.


----------



## Gaja (Jan 22, 2010)

The former sheriff had no intentions on being captured. after all this was a once in a life time opportunity for them as they were free of that angry midgets wrath.

"Thanks for getting those necklaces of us. What's your name by the way."

Pierre asked jumping up and performing a roundhouse kick into a guard who just turned their way, knocking him out in the process. Landing on his feet the brown haired man looked at the only way out, that would lead them to the main building, at least that was what he assumed.

"Bahhh I need to find a cannon... Hey guys anyone of you seen a cannon or something with a lot of fire power?!?"

He asked while continuing the prison break. It wasn't subtle at all, and was rather an unexpected one, but it was a total surprise for the guards as well, so it seemed to work in their favor, for now...


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 22, 2010)

*Hell's Rock*
"Hold on," Feroy said to Alex before he embarked on his journey to retrieve all of their weapons from wherever they are. The young captain walked over to the guard he previously hypnotized and robbed him of all of his clothing, save for his undergarments.

"This should work much better for an infiltration. No one should suspect you and you might even be able to ask for directions to the location." Feroy said as he handed Alex the clothes. Feroy didn't necessarily use his staff for fighting purposes, but he just liked to have it around with him since it was given to him by a very special person.

"Bahhh I need to find a cannon... Hey guys anyone of you seen a cannon or something with a lot of fire power?!?" Pierre questioned.

Feroy had a rather confused look upon his face. "A cannon? What would you need with a cannon?!" Feroy asked in question. Feroy grinned slightly, this guy must have some type of trick up his sleeve if he was asking for such a thing.

"Once I get my hands on one we will be out of this place...trust me." Pierre said with a grin. 

Feroy nodded in agreement. "Then I trust I can leave the wall problem to you, Pierre. I will be going after the warden." Feroy said as he himself prepared to leave to find the man of electricity.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 22, 2010)

With Kaimetsu-

"Damn fools." He thought to himself, rushing past the guards and slicing them down. "This wasn't the time to make the move. We don't know where the weapons are located and we don't know what the warden is planning... they were too hasty to escape." He thought to himself. "You won't have to go looking for me!" The warden shouts over the loud speakers. "I commend you on your efforts." 

Jaget stood atop the main office building smirking. "Megawatt hammer, Over load!" He shouts, firing balls of electricity down on the inmates below. "What the hell is that?" Kaimetsu dodges one, however the ball explodes and sends him crashing to the ground. "Guh... the hell?" He tries to stand up but a bolt of lightning strikes his collar. "GUAH!!!" Kaimetsu shouts, falling unconscious. "YOU LITTLE WORMS ARE GOING ANYWHERE!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 22, 2010)

Hell's Rock

Alex catches the clothes and heads off in front of the others, "Not a bad idea," he says tearing off his prisoner top and slipping into the clothes, "So how shall we all meet back up?"

Alex grins, "Don't worry, when I'm done I'll find some way to signal you," Pierre nods, "And if I find that cannon than you'll know where to go, the giant hole in the wall," Alex nods as well, "Very good, now you both have your jobs, best of luck to you," Pierre turns back at him, "If your going for the Warden you'll be needin' more luck than both of us."

Alex was already gone, he had thrown on the rest of the guard's attire and was rushing through the halls, "Ok, now to find my little animal friends..." 

In the Main Building...

A room filled with countless weapons and various other items once owned by the prisoners. Most are either used by the guards or are shipped off or sold, however an assortment of clothing belonging to one particular pirate began to move. A glove soon transformed into a porcupine, soon after a jacket into an eagle, a belt into a frog, a pair of boots into a cheetah, and a wristband into a snake. They turn back to what looks like an arm guard. The cheetah shakes its head and signals toward the frog who soon grabs hold of it with its tounge. They all nod to each other and look towards the door that contains them.

Back with Alex...

He rushes through the building until he spots a nervous looking guard. He grabs hold of him by the collar and shoves him against the wall, "Where are the confiscated weapons!" he shouts, making the man nearly soil himself. Then he remembers that he is dressed as a guard. He releases the man and adjusts his guards cap, "Er, I mean, where are the weapons and other prisoner's items stored. I've just transfered over from...Impel Down and I'm a bit lost," he says, unsure of any other prison name besides that famous one.

"Th-there in the main building, by the wardens office," he says nervously, "Where you...you really stationed in Impel Down?" he asked, "Yea, now out of my way! Don't you know there's a riot going on!" he says pushing past him and heading for the main building.

*With the Crimson Fist Pirates...*

They've headed back into town, the others retrieved from their holes and are all preparing the ship for departure. Derrick remains with Hachi and the other Townspeople, "You've truly saved us, there's no way we would have escaped their wrath without your help," a woman says.

Derrick looked at the woman confused, "Uh, do you not remember it was _your _ town's swordsmen that defeated the Captain...?" he reminds her, "I don't know what you did or how you did it but you helped Hachi regain something he lost when those pirates arrived. He couldn't have done it without you," she says quietly, as Hachi is near by and she is unsure how he'd feel about this.

Jasmine arrives, "We're ready to leave," she informs her Captain, "Great, we're just missing one thing," he looks over to Hachi in the distance, "We'll be taking your swordsmen," he says emotionlessly, "What?" the townspeople all look around confused.

"You can't take him! We need him to protect us!" the little boy shouts, "Hmmmmm," Derrick pauses, "Too bad," he grins, "Staying on this island's making him weak anyway, he needs to get off this place already, and we need him in our crew," he cuffs his hands around his mouth,  "Oi! So you coming or what! I'm not above forcing my crew mates to join! I've done it 4 times already!" 

*"You only have four crew members!"* the townspeople shout, "Your point?" he asks, "I need that swordsmen in my crew," lava starts flowing out of the bottom of his feet, burning the ground under him, "Trust me."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 22, 2010)

Hachi sighed. "Stop the lava works, my stuff's already on the ship." Hachi cracked his neck. "Eh!? but Hachi!" a girl called to him but he just walked past. "We took the treasure that was here. That's the only thing that kept the pirates coming here. With out it you guys will be safe as can be. And the guys right, being here has weakened me considerably. I need to go out to regain my edge as a swordsman. But it wasn't just me who was weakened."

He sighed. "By being here i wasn't allowing you all to move forward on your own strength, I have to let you grow stronger as well as myself. I am honored to have met you all and I'll part you with this."He turns to them. "A swordsman and a man keeps his word." He looks over at those who studied in his sword school. "If you continue to practice, you will be able to defend your town with your own strength."

He waves the town off and walks past Derrick. "Now cool your feet and let's head for the grandline.. Captain." He punched Derrick's shoulder and walks towards the ship. "Did we really need ANOTHER swordsman?" Jasmine asked, pointing at her sword. "I guess.. if it's what hachi wants..." The people look down. "DON'T BE SO DEPRESSED!" Hachi shouts. "IF YOU CAN'T LOOK UP AND SMILE WHEN THINGS ARE BAD THEN IT'S BEST TO JUST GIVE UP!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 22, 2010)

The lava automatically stops after Derrick hears Hachi's words, "It's about time we got out of this place, there isn't a sea in the world that can handle us now other than the Grand Line." 

He pushes Jasmine along from behind, "Come on, you're not even really a swordsmen. You just wave that over sized knife around before you punch people in the face with your demon strength." 

He waves to the townspeople behind him, "Thanks for the swordsmen and the treasure, and sorry for threatening to burn down your town!" he chuckles to himself, "Now," he leaps onto the ship with the others, "Lets leave this place and head to the Grand Line!"

Albert pops his head in, "We're going to the Grand Line," Derrick nods, "Without a Navigator..." he nods again, "Or a Doctor," Maxi adds, and recieves a nod from Derrick, "Or a Shipwright," Jace points out, "And no cook! I'll starve to death!"

Derrick can't help but grin, it's just stuck on his face, "They'll come to us," he says confidently, "Seems getting your first crew member without the need of force has made you over confident," Hachi points out, "No, I just know we'll find them somehow. And force is _always _ an option. NOW GET US TO THE GRAND LINE ALREADY! WE DON'T NEED A NAVIGATOR TO FIND THE GIANT WATERFALL THING THAT GOES UP!" he looks over the horizon, "The Grand Line...Heh, can't wait to get back," he says to himself.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 22, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> The lava automatically stops after Derrick hears Hachi's words, "It's about time we got out of this place, there isn't a sea in the world that can handle us now other than the Grand Line."
> 
> He pushes Jasmine along from behind, "Come on, you're not even really a swordsmen. You just wave that over sized knife around before you punch people in the face with your demon strength."
> 
> ...



"I would rather not go back if i had the option." Hachi looked out at sea, it was something beautiful. Though his back was really starting to itch. "Damn it, at a time like this..." He scratched his back and his shirt lowered enough to reveal the edge of a laughing skull. "Oi! am i the only one here worth a damn!?" Jasmine shouts. "SOMEONE COOK DINNER! IF I HAVE TO SAIL THIS SHIP THEN SOMEONE DAMNED WELL BETTER FEED ME FOR IT!" she shouts. "A woman.. needs her strength." She flips her hair back and blushes. 

"Demon's shouldn't try to act cute." Derrick comments. "I'll make you a woman like me if you keep up that demon talk." Jasmine grumbled. "What an odd crew." Hachi smirked, suddenly getting hit by a newspaper. "What the?" He looked up to see a messenger bird sitting on the railing. "Caa!" The bird called out. "Oh, money?" Hachi blinked. "Caww!" the bird shook a box labeled "Tips" Hachi put something in there and the bird flew off. "Tip, Never trust a pirate." Hachi waved.

"Let's see here." He opened up the paper. "The Hoax pirates have been captured and taken to Marine Base X-342-11/5. Aka Hells Rock. The crew include Captain Feroy, a hypnotist, The Wild Woman Gene and a swordsman known as Kuroyou Kaimetsu." Hachi's eyes widened. "W...what!? this is, west blue!?" He thought back. "Damn, i was there a while back... Was he that close?" "OI!" Jasmine calls to him. "What!?" Hachi shouts. "Get out of the way! i can't see with that paper blockin my view."


----------



## Gaja (Jan 23, 2010)

Pierre rushed towards the exit of the building, since he figured that the majority of the guards would go in and try to suppress the riots. Seeing as Alex ran of the former sheriff stuck close to Feroy, the guy was going to face the warden of this place, indeed he would most likely have the hardest time.

"Ok the outer walls are that way. Good luck with the angry midget."

Pierre said waving once before taking a left and leaving Feroy to his own fight. The duo he met so far seemed like interesting people, but that Feroy guy could possibly be a devil fruit user like himself. Maybe he was a sleep man or something? Who knew....

"Look one of them is trying to escape!"

A guard yelled out pointing over at Pierre a moment later, much to the guys disapoinment. He would have rather just blew the wall up and left, but it seemed like this would be one of _those_ days. Continuing to run three guards cornered him, not noticing the advancing Feroy, while Pierre had a big smile on his face.

"Could you perhaps just let me go? As a sign of professional courtesy, I was also a sheriff before coming here you know. Hehehe..."

Pierre asked politely acting as if he was the guards friends and putting his arm behind his head laughing.

"Ow but of course, Mr. Sheriff-san, always glad to help."

A guards spoke politely, as the other two smiled and bowed as well, falling for the trick for a moment and allowing Pierre to pass them.

"...................."

The three felt like idiots for a moment before Pierre had a chance to thank them, and bursed out yelling.

"OI!!! You bastard! Stop right there!"

All three yelled in unison while each of them took out a baton. Pierre stopped, turning around with a somewhat disappointed look on his face, it seemed like he would have to whoop their candy asses after all.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 23, 2010)

_*Aboard the Golden Future...*_

"I am," Madoka growled, "called Madoka. And be warned that if any of these pigs so much as look at me the wrong way, I refuse to be held responsible for anything that may happen to them." She stared at Amerigo defiantly. "I notice you introduced yourself as temporary captain. Is your true captain truly so pathetic to leave his crew in this shape?" She motioned around the ship.

Amerigo narrowed his eyes ever so slightly while his men looked about embarrassed. 

"Well... Madoka...our captain was separated from us by a series of events that I have no inclination to get into right now. All you need to know for now is that our mission is to find her at all cost. Anything else you want to know you can ask your new crewmates." 

The truth was Amerigo honestly didn't like saying out loud that he and all these men were ordered about by an angry child. An ex-marine brought Madoka to her feet while the others stayed vigilant with weapons trained on her. The ex-marine then snapped a Seastone handcuff around her right wrist. 

"You don't have to fasten the other one. We need her hands free if she is to work around here, I imagine that she is relatively harmless with her abilities nullified." Amerigo ordered. "Oh and about 'the shape' of things around here... I suppose it's lucky that you came aboard. See, you have a problem with the state of my ship and crew and now I'm giving you a chance to make it better! Aren't I gracious?" 

He put the mop in her hand and stared into her with a smile about as warm and friendly as an eel. 

"Now I'm sure that our Shipwright William would need a Swabby more then anyone so you go down into lower quarters and help out where he needs help." 

He turned away from the cute new crewmate with a handcuff dangling from her wrist and walked over to the bow. He rested his arms on the railing just above Bilbor's bald head. The sun was setting light purple in the sky and the wind whpped against everyone on the deck. 

"Now we head to The Grandline."

_And so with the mysterious and malicious Madoka aboard, the band of unlikely murderers sickos and psychos set sail toward to the other side of The Grandline, crossing the territory of the wild Yonkou and braving all the wonders and horrors of the New World. One such horror was closer then the Golden Future could have known..._

The harsh wind over the sea carried Amerigo's foul stench, especially foul from all the sweat he released while fighting, for miles and miles until just a rumor of that nauseating smell made it to a certain island. No human nose (or canine even) could have possibly picked up the scent at this point... but something old, sleeping and slow stirred about in the earth from the ghost of Amerigo's scent. 

And then it woke up.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jan 24, 2010)

*Vault Island*

*"Sir we have a problem"* a guard says bursting into the chief's office. "How many times do I have to tell you, that if you don't want to die you knock?" the chief says darkly. *"Sorry sir but we have an urgent situation"* the guard says apologetically. "You will have an urgent situation if you do that again, do I make myself clear?" the chief asks dangerously. *"Crystal sir"* the man says fearfully. "Now what is the problem?" the chief asks. *"A ship approaches! And it is flying the Jolly roger of one of the Yonkou!"*

"Impossible! Get your facts straight fool! A yonkou doesn't have time to waste out here on the grand line" the chief barks. *"Sir it is confirmed that it is the jolly roger of The Black Sword pirates, their captain is undoubtedly a yonkou. Marc D. "The Black Sword" Gomes!"* The chief jumps to his feet and rushes to the window that overlooks the sea. He snaps his fingers impatiently and the guard hands him a telescope. He peers out at the sea and his telescope drops to the ground and shatters.

The guard looks at the chief in disbelief, he is not fearful but excited. *"Chief?"* the guard asks incredulously. *"Should I call Marine HQ and ask for reinforcements?"* "No fool, don't you see?" the chief says excitedly, "its finally my time to shine, if I can defeat The Black Sword I will be famous!" The guard looks at the chief like he has lost his mind. *"I sure as fuck won't be around when that demon touches this island"* he thinks to himself as the chief snickers to himself.

*With The Yonkou*

"Storm the island" Marc says darkly as he lies on the deck of this sub par ship. "Take all the valuables we can carry and kill anyone who gets in the way." *"AYE AYE CAPTAIN"* the crew roars as the ship grinds to a halt in the sand.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 24, 2010)

*With the Shicizaigou...*

The Damnation sails straight towards a new island, "Toride Island, the home of the Pirate Fortress," Lt. Pride says as they approach, "Seems our mission is to...well destroy it," Lt. Junior Grade Gluttony announces readying a sheet of paper.

"Are they kidding, it's like they're trying to kill us," Envy says looking at the island, "That thing is huge!" Greed shouts nervously, "Wh-wha?" Sloth asks from his sleeping position on the ground confused, "What's going on?"

Lust begins twitching, "A-are there any female pirates in the crew? Eh? Eh?" Wrath simply sits in the corner, shaking his head. As night begins to take over the sky they take a good look at the island. It holds a massive wall encircling the outside, and inside there is a massive castle in the middle of the island, and that is all they can see from their position.

"Lust, get us in there before it gets too dark for you to do so," he nods, and in a flash the 7 are all engulfed in shadow and reappear just on the edge of the island next to the outer wall. 

"Oi! Who're-! GHAH!" One of the posted guards was taken out before he could announce the Marine's arrival. Lust stands behind him, licking his lips as he removes his lance from his back.

"Lust, get in there and start picking off small fries. If you notice anyone having trouble, provide assistance. Unless of course it's me, then leave me be," he nods and then heads into the fortress.

"The rest of you, spread out around the perimeter and head into the middle from there. I'll meet you there..." Pride said before they all seperated. He hadn't been in his same cheerful mood lately after capturing that weakling pirate. He was hoping that this time his opponent would be more worthy of his strength.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jan 24, 2010)

*With Aisu*

"You might want to drop that food and come quietly" the marine says unfolding his arms allowing his jacket to fall to the floor dramatically. "Geez give me a break" Aisu says dropping his ill gotten gains to the floor and putting his hand on his sword handle. *"Kids these days"* a voice from the sidelines says. "HEY WHO THE HELL ARE YOU CALLING A KID?!" Aisu demands turning to the source of the voice. "Soru" the marine says appearing in Aisu's blind side. The man brings his hand down hard and Aisu falls to the floor unconscious.

*Marine Lock Up*

The marine throws a semi conscious Aisu into a cell and slams the door shut. Aisu hits the wall hard and it jolts him awake. "Hey I need some food you damn brute" Aisu demands gathering himself into a more dignified position. "Feeding time is tomorrow" the man says as he walks off. "Hey god dammit is that anyway to treat a kid?" Aisu demands. "You forfeited that right when you chose the path of darkness, justice does not forgive even children!"


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 24, 2010)

*High Bridge Arc

"Those who defy the government"*

Tsubaki stood at the end of the structure panting, Her body covered in damage as she clinged to her sword. "Tsubaki" Metheir said with a smile as Tsubaki walked towards him. "This is it Metheir our deal is met. I've guarded this place for 5 long years giving you pirates each time" 

The ground bending to the will of her foot with each step as her legs shook wildly. She had waited for this for far too long. "Now hold up your end of the bargain and tell me where does Risoukyou Island lies?!" Tsubaki called out wanting payment for her years of servitude.

Metheir gave her a long look before smiling to himself. "No." He merely said, Those sharp words digging into Tsubaki causing a flooding emotion of rage to surface. "WHAT THE HELL DO YOU MEAN NO!" Tsubaki called out gripping Lionheart by the hilt Itching to slice away at the smug marine.

"Marines do not negotiate with Pirates" He said smugly, The Lt standing firm, His crew watching behind him. "Why you" Tsubaki muttered while gripping her sword taking a crouching position. "We never had the intention of holding our end of the deal" Metheir added as Tsubaki sprang towards him sword in hand. "YOU BASTARD!"

*SHNK!!!*

Sparks flew as Metheir blocked with his own sword. Both exchanged glances as the screeching sound of their swords echoed through the air. "Don't you get it? Even after all these years" Changing his grip on the sword Tsubaki opened her eyes realizing what he was up to. "WE ARE STILL IN TWO DIFFERENT LEAGUES!" Blood splattered every which way as Tsubaki flew backwards.

Her eyes whiten over as blood shot from her mouth. Landing on her back it seemed to be the end for the girl as the Marine wiped his sword clean of the blood. "SCOPE SCOPE SPEAR!!" A Loud voice ripped through as a Telescope arm plowed into Metheir's face. The attack leaving the marine's mouth a gape as their captain was pushed backwards crashing into the hull of the ship.

*KKRRASSH!!*

Hanako stood standing at the dock rotating her arm as it returned back to normal. "Hanako Buneplain" Reina muttered to herself giving her a horrible glare. Hanako stood tall, Next to her laid a defeated Tsubaki whose tears began to welt up in her eyes. "Hey you okay?" Hanako asked concern looking over to the girl. Tsubaki didn't answer as she continued to lie motionless.

Tsubaki's lion heart laid in pieces as it had been sliced in half by Metheirs own sword. Helping Metheir out from the hull of the ship Vitani dusted him off. "Are you okay bro?!" She asked concerned as the LT. Made it back to his feet. "So your Hanako Buneplain Impressive" He said wiping the blood from his lip that poured out.

Appearing behind her Hanako's eyes widen from the shock of his speed. "It'll be the last mistake you'll ever make. RIGHT HERE RIGHT NOW THIS WILL BE YOUR GRAVE HANAKO BUNEPLAIN!" Metheir called out turning around to deliver the final blow.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 24, 2010)

*Greed...*

After using the Jets in his boots to get over the great wall surrounding the city he strolled around, walking smoothly with his cane, "What a boring little town," he says adjusting his hat.

Some of the pirate guards notice him and draw their weapons, "Oi! Who are you and what are you doing here! You don't look like a towns person..." one says, "No I'm not, guessing your part of the crew that runs this place?"

They nod, "That's right, the Bluebell Pirates, and what are you, some kind of business man?" Greed chuckles, "I suppose you could say that," he adjusts his cuff links and out of them fire several bullets, each hitting one of the guards directly in the head, leaving only one. 

"What just!" and before the last guard could fire his gun Greed was already standing right in front of him, his white suit standing out in the darkness. He smacks the mans weapon away with his cane, "Alright I don't have time for games," he smacks the man across the face and then takes out his leg with the cane. As he falls to the ground he places his cane right on top of his head, "Now you're going to tell me where your treasure is, and any women if you're keeping them around here by any chance."

"We-we don't have any treasure or women!" he shouts. Greed shakes his head, "Now what kind of half assed pirates would you be to have neither treasure or women! If you can take over an island and build this big ass base I'm sure you've got something..."

"Like I'd tell you!" Greed shakes his head again, "Now now, you think you're special don't you. You see this island is full of pirates, and I'm sure each and every one of them have some idea where the loot is stashed. You just happen to be my first choice, aren't you lucky," the man begins to feel a burning sensation on his head, "Now tell me where it is or I won't hesitate to blow your brains out..."

He gulps, "T-the third floor of the main building, it's guarded though! You'll never make it!" he grins, "I'll take my chances," Pop! His head bursts like a balloon, "Now, onto the money," he says whiping off his cane with a flick of the wrist and continuing his stroll towards the main building.

*Sloth*

The lazy man had climbed to the top of the wall, but had lost all inspiration to get his job done and was now...just lying there, "Guuuh...Maybe I'll just wait for the others to finish," he says rolling onto his side, "Oi! Who's that!"

"Craaaaaaaaaaaap," he gets onto his feet and places his black hood over his head, "It looks like a man but it's too dark to tell," another pirate shouts, "Fire anyway dammit!" 

Bang! Bang! Bang! They let off a barrage of bullets but they hit nothing, "Hey, that's really killing my ears..." a voice says behind them, "Whose said-!" but they all recieve knives to the back in an instant.

Sloth continues to drag himself through the town, "Gota' get to that big building...killing everyone along the way," the takes out a dagger and spins it around his finger, "Great..." he says chucking it towards another pirate in the distance, hitting him right in the head. 

*Envy*

He stumbles around in the darkness outside of the outer wall, "I can't see shit," the blonde man finally flips his sun glasses up, "Guess I can't rock my shades in the dark..." 

He looks at the wall and then hops back into the ocean behind him. He gets a swimming start and then leaps out of the water, transformed into his fishmen form and slams his fist right into the wall making a hole big enough for him to fit through.

The commotion gets the attention of the pirates, "Oi! Oi! Get the lights on the eastern wall!" one shouts. Several lights flash right on the marine, "Oh good, I can throw my shades back on," the now scale covered man says.

"Charge!" several pirates head right for him, swords ready to swing, "Hmph, why the hell don't I get any damn weapons," the water on his body from his swim begins to go straight to his hands, "Damn marines are so cheap, with my check I can barely afford enough water to keep me hydrated all the time."

The pirates begin to close in on him, "Oh well...Water Shotgun!" he oustretches his arms and the water on his hands shoots out into several small bullets of water, each slamming right through their pirate targets.

He scratches his head as they all fall to the ground, "I never get the good and long fights, only weaklings..." he spots the large tower in the distance, "I'm sure some decent fighters are in there, maybe I'll get lucky for once..."


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 25, 2010)

"HEY WHO THE HELL ARE YOU CALLING A KID?!" Aisu demands turning to the source of the voice. 
"Soru" the marine says appearing in Aisu's blind side. 

The man brings his hand down hard and Aisu falls to the floor unconscious.

"Oh no" Claire said putting her hands to her mouth
"I have to go tell Shi" she said backing away slowly

She ran through the crowded streets of the town bouncing off people with out apologizing. She ran down into a cellar where a boy no older than herself sat behind a table tinkering with a small metallic object.

"Shi..." she began

Shi raised his hand up to stop her

"Call me boss" he said not looking up 
"Uhh boss, Aisu got captured by a marine" Claire said rolling her eyes
"Serves him right for being dum" Shi said

*SMACK*

The sound echoed in the room

"Hey what the hell was that for?" Shi said rubbing his head
"You shouldn't hit your bo..." but he was cut off
"He's your best friend!!!!!" she said angrily
"Nope I'm pretty sure I hate him" Shi said nodding his head
"YOU WILL GO HELP HIM!!!!!" Claire said through her teeth

Shi stood from behind his table and put his hand up like he's just had a thought

"I will save him" he said like he hadn't been forced
"A good boss protects his subordinates" he said as if the earlier conversation hadn't happened.
"Where is he?" he turned to ask Claire

He turned to see Claire shaking her head 

"He's in the marine detainment center" she said her voice becoming even again

Shi walked over to the wall and picked up his jacket and checked his bracelets

"Stay here" he said to Claire

He walked up the stairs and out into the street and headed toward the marine detainment center. The streets were crowded, Shi hopped onto a barrel then an awning then onto a roof. He began to run toward the marine base jumping on the roof tops. By the time he got to the marine base it was starting to get dark. He stooped on the building closest to the wall of the base.

"Time to see where that clown is" Shi said

He raised his hands and 5 silver metallic objects shot out of his compartmentalized bracelet they shot off into the dusk sky toward the marine base. Shi sat on the edge of the building and closes his eyes. The bats he sent out were actually just metal statuettes but his power brought them to life. He could see what they saw, closing his eyes was unnecessary but he didn't want to miss any details. They flew around the base for a few minutes. Once one found which was the detainment building he sent the others to scout it looking for his friend. It took him all of two minutes to found where his friend was being held. He opened his eyes and began to think about what he'd do.

"That's what i'll do he said with a mischievous smile"

He sat on the edge of the building fiddling with one of his creations.

"There that should be sufficient" he said with a grin

He stood and raised his arms in front him and a swarm of winged creatures flew out and swirled around him. These where falcons he jumped off the building into the air and stepped on a group of them that clustered together until he got to the wall of the base and jumped onto it and dropped low. He stood only to hear.

"_Oye who goes there, stop or I'll shoot_"
"Where the fuck did he come from" Shi thought to himself

He had a mental image of Claire frowning at him for cursing, he shook the image out of his head. He then turned to face the marine with a mischievous smile. Something slithered out the legs of his pants and the marine fell to the ground a few seconds after. Shi was on him in a heart beat, a punch to the throat then a second one to the stomach before the man could scream. He finished with a boot to the mans face there was silence. Shi bent and put his hand near the man and a pair of metallic snakes slithered up his sleeves. He jumped off the wall and made a bee line strait for the building Aisu was being kept in.

"Third floor" he whispered to himself

His falcons were swirling around in the air over his head, they clustered together giving him a foot hold and he hopped nimbly on them until he got the the window of the cell Aisu was in. He grabbed the bars and held himself up and looked into the cell.

"Hey ASSU" he whispered
"I'm here to bust you out"
"I can't have my subordinates rotting in jail" he said with a smirk


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jan 25, 2010)

*With Aisu and Shi*

"Hey ASSU" he whispered, "I'm here to bust you out. I can't have my subordinates rotting in jail" he said with a smirk. At the sound of Assu a vein twitched in Aisu's head. "Your voice and lack of know how when it comes to pronouncing my name offends my ear, Shit" Aisu says deliberately adding a t to the end of Shi's name. "Is that anyway to talk to your captain and savior?" Shi asks enjoying provoking Aisu. "We both know I didn't need saving" Aisu says as the shackles around his wrists begin to freeze over.

Aisu smashes the frozen shackles against the wall and they shatter. He rubs at his wrists a bit before surveying the his cell. "Allow me Aisu" Shi says getting serious for the moment, "freezing those bars will take all damn day." From Shi's sleeves metal scorpions crawl force, they each open their mouths spitting a viscous liquid on the cell bars. Quickly the bars melt away as the acid dissolves them. "Lets go fool" Shi says turning to leave. "Not yet clown" Aisu retorts, "I didn't waste my time getting locked up for nothing."

"You and your hair brain schemes" Shi says as he and Aisu make their way through the marine lock up silently. "You didn't have to come you know" Aisu says beginning to get annoyed. "Meh, Claire was worried, someone has to look after you" Shi says shrugging his shoulders. "I am not a damn child" Aisu hisses angrily, "in fact I am older than you, know your place fool." Aisu throws open a door and his object of desire comes into view.

"All of this just for this sword?" Shi says looking down at the blade unimpressed. Aisu sighs, Shi couldn't care less but Aisu eyes it with delight. "So the rumors were true!" Aisu exclaims, "1 of the 21 Ō Wazamono Grade Swords, Hyourinmaru! Not in the slightest bit interested Shi begins to tinker with some of his creations as Aisu looks over the blade. It is a katana, however the hilt and blade are light blue, almost faintly glowing. The sheath is dark blue and the guard looks like a four-pointed bronze-colored star. 

The sword is about 1.4 meters long making it taller than Aisu. Aisu carefully sheathes it and straps it to his back proudly. "Alright we got what we came for" Aisu says, "lets go." "Sure sure give me a minute to finish up here" Shi says fiddling with one of his contraptions. "We don't have time for that" Aisu says straining his ears for the sound of approaching footsteps. "We had plenty of time just a minute ago when you were fangasiming over that sword, give me a minute" Shi says waving his hand. When Shi is finally done the duo make to leave when suddenly, "going somewhere brats?" a voice asks.


----------



## Gaja (Jan 25, 2010)

*High Bridge, Tommy*

Standing next to a beaten down guard Tommy asked.

"Ok, would you mind telling me, now, where a certain Junichi is? If you don't I'm going to eat you."

He said rather cold hearted, he wasn't into wasting time, whoever this Junichi person was, he would save him, her... it... whatever so he had no memory or idea who it was but that wouldn't stop him from doing cool thing #001.

"Down the hall... Second door on the right..."

Letting go of the guard Tommy, with a smile on his face, went on to the room the guard spoke about not knowing that it would turn out to be a trap for him... Knocking on the door once, he waited for a reply. He wasn't a rude panda after all.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 25, 2010)

*With Lal*

Lal hopped off the ship a but before the others, her pistols leaving their holsters with speed gained only from countless hours of repetitive practice. Well the boredom, pain, and frustration were all worth it now.

Several men charged her as soon as she hit the ground. She was after all, alone, small, and a very young girl. She wasn't a threat.

That mindset didn't last long. Lal's pistol snapped up and fired, the bolt tearing through the first man's knee. He screamed and went down, and Lal was already moving, darting forward and firing again, over the first man's shoulder. This shot caught the next man in the stomach, and as he stumbled backward she brought her leg into his chest in a move very much like her mother's style of martial arts. Her gun lashed out again, and this bullet caught the third of the three men in the head. Lal watched with only mild concern as he crumbled to the ground. 

The final man raised a sword to attack, but Lal simply swung her pistol up, shooting at his hand with pinpoint accuracy. The bullet smashed into his fingers, and with a roar of pain, the man dropped the sword. He fell to the ground and she brought the butt of her pistol around in a whirlwind motion, slamming it into his temple. Only moments after, the real raid began, and Lal fell back to a tree to do some reconnaissance and snipe wherever the men needed help.

The raid didn't last long, and soon the mayor was taken, gagged and bound, to the city square to be executed. Lal suppressed a small smile as she walked up to Ivy's right side. Her pistols were in her holster, but her hands were on them, ready to draw and fire at anyone who got too close to the captain.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 25, 2010)

*Wrath*

BAM! A massive hole gets punched through the wall and the massive man walks through, *"..."* it doesn't take the pirates long to discover his entrance, "Don't move! You can't beat the Bluebell Pirates by yourself!" They all fire their guns but Wrath simply holds up his massive hands.

The men soon run out of bullets, and Wrath simply stands there with a clenched fist. He opens his hand and several bullets fall out, his hand only has a few cuts on it, "Wh-what is that thing!"

He glares at them, "AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!" screams can be heard from throughout the island. Townspeople and Pirates alike feel a shiver go down their spines.

*Gluttony*

He shakes his head after hearing the screams, knowing exactly who is causing them. Not like the others can't cause plenty of screams on their own, but Wrath's victims usually have a distictive sound to them.

He plants something on the outer wall and then takes a step back. He pulls out a small device, "Flab Shield," his stomach stretches out and then forms a shield covering the upper half of his face. He then hits the detonator and the wall bursts open, "So much easier than climbing that damn thing," he says as his fat returns to normal. 

"Damn I made the same mistake the rest of them made," he says as he hears the guards heading straight for him, "Blubber Heels," he says as his feet begin to expand. He takes a small hop and then the fat allows him to boost into the air, landing on a roof top, evading the pirates completely, "Much better, now to that giant eye sore," he says bouncing himself towards the tower in the middle.

*With the Crimson Fist Pirates...*

After a week of sailing they are long past Hachi's island and can see Reverse Mountain in the distance, "Alright men, there it is, get to your positions!" Derrick orders.

They all nod and in a flash they're gone, all except Jasmine, "What positions?" she asks, "Well you are the Helms...woman," he says keeping himself from saying Demon, "So get back to the helm."

"What's everyone else doing?" she asks, "Well...as our Gunner Sniper guy, Albert is in the Crow's Nest, taking aim at...something," he says pointing up, "As our swordsmen Hachi is cleaning his blade."

"As our First Mate, Jace is doing...Well nothing as usual," he says pointing at Jace who is dazing off while looking into the distance, "As my Sex Slave Maxi is tying herself up in my bedroom, she has quite the taste for chains for some reason," he shrugs, "LIKE HELL I AM!" she shouts.

"And I'm ordering you all around, seeing how I'm the Captain. Now, get to the helm!" he orders, "But how will any of that help us get through this mountain without dying!" 

"We all have our jobs, now stop slacking off," he says pushing her towards the helm, "Don't push me..." she says glaring at him, "Uh, I'll be at the head of the ship," he says backing up.

As they get closer to the entrance the boat begins to rock back and forth, "These waves are getting rough!" Jasmine shouts, "Fine, if you can't do your job I suppose I can help," he stands in the center of the ship and holds his hands out.

He shoots a powerful blast out of each of his palms, the force coming from each balances the ship making it easier to maintain control, "Alright, here we go!" the current grabs the ship and they shoot up the mountain.

Derrick stops his lava and starts to fly backwards before he regains his stance, "Grand Line here we come!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 25, 2010)

Shi looked up to see a portly man glaring at them.

"Who's the fat ass" Shi said nodding at him
"The owner of that sword your brats are stealing" he said angrily

Shi looked at Aisu who was totally out of it. He was looking at the sword with a gleam in his eyes. Shi put his finger to his temple and his eyes lit up

"You MOTHER FUCKER!!!!!" Shi said exploding
"Don't do that" Aisu said calmly not taking his eyes off the sword
"Claire would slap you silly if she heard you"
"The sister never sent us here to collect anything for her"
"You lied just so you could come here and get that sword"

Aisu shrugged

"You lie all the time to get things you want" Aisu said
"Yea but..."Shi began
"You remember that time you tricked everyone into giving you all their money so you could buy a gift for the sister, when you really wanted to buy that monkey?" Aisu cut him off

Before Shi could answer the marine screamed and charged the pair of boys they moved in seperate directions creating space for them to defend themselves in the room.

"You brats talk too much" the marine barked
"I'm going to punch you in the nuts when we get out of here"
"You can try" Aisu said looking at Shi in his face their eyes locked an sparks seemed to fly between them

There was the sound of a sword being drawn from a sheath and the both looked at the marine. He has a sword in his hand that was on the wall mere seconds before.

"You aren't leaving with my sword"

He ran at them Shi jumped backwards and two bats flew out of his heavy bracelets, the marine slashed them both and they exploded knocking him back slamming him into the wall and covering him with rubble.

"What are you doing!!!" Aisu said slightly annoyed
"You're going to blow us up"

Shi made a rude gesture at Aisu

"Well if you're such a pro you fight him alone then" Shi said leaning on the wall
"I'm not going to help you even when he's going to lop your head off"
"Fine I never wanted your help anyways" Aisu said

There was the noise of rubble moving and Shi looked over to see the marine dusting himself off

"That's a dirty trick" he said snarling
"Don't look at me" Shi said
"That's the guy that's stealing your shit" he said pointing to Aisu


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 25, 2010)

*Crimson Fist Pirates..*

"I'm doing lot's of stuff." Jace said, slightly insulted. He looked around for a moment and finally picked up a rope with a knot in it. "Like...untying this rope. It's...stupid."

*"NO DON'T UNTIE THAT!"* Everyone shouted at once. Jace looked over and saw that that rope was all that was keeping their cannon connected to the deck. "Oh...heh, heh. Right." He sweat drops once. "Now...what needs doing..." 

"WE'RE HEADING UP!" Jasmine roared from the helm. 

"Oh shit..."

The entire boat began to tip upwards, the front rising towards the heavens. Jace briefly had the time to wonder how the hell Derrick was going to stay in place before he began slipping. "AH! Why didn't anyone warn me about this?"

"I did!" Derrick shouted from somewhere in front of him. "You told me you had it under control!"

"I was obviously lying!" Jace shouted, his hands now frantically grabbing for any kind of hold. "Oda Damnit, you're the captain! You're supposed to know these things!"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jan 25, 2010)

*With Shi and Aisu*

"Do that again and I will cut it off and stick it in my pocket" Aisu warned as Shi flipped him off. "Tsk tsk tsk" Shi said shaking his head, "do you really have time to be wasting on me?" As Shi finished his sentence Aisu jumped back and a sword smashed the ground where he was standing. "Looks like I won't get to test my blade on Shi first after all" Aisu mutters to himself as he pulls the sword not from its sheath but through its sheath. The dark blue sheath completely dissolves as the majestic blade frees itself.

"I really hope that was on purpose" Shi says trying to contain his laughter at the destroyed sheath. "Shut it" Aisu warns a vein throbbing in his head from annoyance. "It is really stupid to give your opponent so much time" the marine warns as he swings a punch at Aisu. "Frost presence" Aisu mutters as the marine's fist is slowed ever so slightly by the cold air exuding from his body. Aisu jumps backwards to avoid the blow but it still catches him sending him flying into a wall.

"One down" the marine says turning to Shi. "What a weakling" Shi mutters readying himself for battle. "Don't be stupid" Aisu's voice calls from the rubble as he kicks it aside. "That didn't even hurt" Aisu lies as he flicks a dribble of blood away from his mouth with his thumb. Aisu rushes at the marine his sword gleaming in the light. Aisu swings quickly and the marine sorus to avoid, "its subtle and sharp" Aisu thinks to himself.

The marine looks at Aisu curiously as the table that had been behind him during Aisu's strike suddenly falls into pieces. "Aren't a normal brat are you?" the marine comments as he sorus behind Aisu again. "Don't flatter yourself" Aisu says rolling to the side to avoid the swords strike. "You were only successful the first time because I let you." "Tick Tock" Shi says giving a huge fake yawn.


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 25, 2010)

Shi could see the marine getting serious he looked down at his watch

"This is boring" Shi said loudly

The two exchanged sword strikes the marine was strronger but Aisu kept up with him

"I hate to admit it" Shi thought to himself
"That's the first time he's using that sword and every second it's like he gets better with it"

Shi's hawks flew through the window, through their eyes he'd seen the marines running into the building and pounding up the stairs

"Oye we don't have a lot of time their are marines coming here" Shi said impatiently

Aisu didn't hear him though he was completely enthralled in the battle, Shi clenched his fist annoyed. A large amount of spiders scuttled out of Shi's bracelets and ran through the window.

"We're leaving" Shi announced loudly
"If I don't stop him he'll fight with this guy forever"

As soon as he said there there were several distant explosions then a huge one behind him as the wall erupted sending debris flying past him and disrupting his clothes. Both the marine and Aisu had to protect themselves from flying debris. There was now a gaping hole in the wall and Shi could see marines fighting to out the fires his explosions had set. This was his escape plan to cause a scene and escape into the night. Suddenly the door burst open and marines began to file into the room.

"Are you ready to leave now?" Shi asked

Before Aisu could answer the marine screamed

"Arrest those brats"

Just as the men began to move forward the ground beneath them exploded completely destroying it sending everyone tumbling downward. 

"Shiiiiiiii!!!!!" Aisu said angrily

Just then something metalic glinted and a long snake head wrapped around Aisu's hand pulling him out the hole and up into the air.

"A good boss protects his subordinates" Shi said as the snake unwound itself from around Aisu's hand and went back up Shi's sleeve
"Now that you got what you wanted, lets get Claire and get off this Island" Shi said 

With that his eagles swarmed out of his bracelets making platforms form them to hop on high in the sky.

*Back at the base*

The fat marine exploded out the rubble un hurt. He looked around and bellowed

"Those rotten fucking brats" he screamed
"Find out who they are and where they are from"
"I want my damm sword back"
"_Yes Lt_" a man said as he pulled himself up out of the rubble.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jan 25, 2010)

*With Aisu and Shi*

The duo landed on the ground and took off running. "Sheath that thing will you" Shi says coyly looking at the blade in Aisu's hand as he runs. "Shut it" Aisu warns turning the sharp end of the blade towards Shi. "Now if only I could figure out what happened to the shea-" Aisu said in his mind when suddenly he was cut short. The blade glowed bright blue and when the glow faded it was sheathed in its dark blue scabbard. Shi looked over slightly interested, "cool huh?" Aisu bragged. "Not at all" Shi lied.

*With Claire*

"I wonder where those guys are?" Claire says with a sigh. Suddenly there is a thump and the night air is filled with noise. "Just admit it was cool" Aisu grunts as he and Shi wrestle around on the ground. "I already said it wasn't dammit" Shi insists. "WHAT THE FUCK" Shi suddenly exclaims, "THAT WAS A LOW BLOW YOU ALMOST CRUSHED IT." "That was an accident, shut up before I do it on purpose" Aisu grunts as they continue to struggle.

*SMACK* *SMACK*

*"OUCH"* both of the boys howl holding their heads rolling around on the deck in pain. Claire tosses the baseball bat aside and clears her throat. "I already said no cursing you" Claire reprimands Shi, "and as for you, what are you doing getting into trouble with marines?" Claire rounds on Aisu. "This fucking clown led us here just so he could get a sword he fancied" Shi said smugly at the thought of the bat hitting Aisu again.

*SMACK* *SMACK*

"I already said no cursing" Claire said tossing the now broken bat over board. "As for you, do you know how reckless that was?" Claire asks Aisu. "I was-" Aisu starts, "NO EXCUSES" Claire pipes up. "Prepare to set sail" Claire says politely. *"Hey"* the boys chime in unison, no doubt about to say that's the captains job. Claire picks up a golf club, *"yes ma'am"* the boys say in unison scurrying off to read the sailboat.


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 26, 2010)

*Somewhere in the North Blue*

Shi glared at Aisu but he sees Claire out the corner of his eye doing a few practice swings with the baseball bat.

"Stupid girl" he mumbled
"Claire Shi called you stupid" Aisu said with our turning he was pulling up the anchor
"I didn't" Shi said quicky
"Who you gunna believe the guy that lied to make us come here?"
"Or the guy that lies ALL the time" Aisu said

Claire just smiled as Shi moved around the boat touching various things making them come to life. Things moved on their own as the ship began to move forward through the water. He kept her in view as he carried out his tasks she was still swinging around that gold club.

"You know you can't show your master that sword right" Shi said in a more serious tone

Aisu seemed to ignore him and was looking at the sword, Shi shook his head. He began to feel tired all of a sudden. He had been using his power a lot and controlling all the things on the boat seemed to drain him more. Once the boat was moving he didn't need to control as much things. Just the wheel for now he said as he released his hold on the various other things he was controlling. he slumped onto the deck of the small ship. 

There was only a single cabin wish one bed. The boys let Claire sleep there and they slept about the deck. Claire came and sat next to Shi and touched his head.

"You look tired" she said softly
"I'm fine" he said with a smile
"What are we going to tell the sister about missing for almost a week?"
"I don't know, ask the genius over there" Shi said nodding to Aisu who was swinging his new sword around the deck.
"You know he's not a good liar"
"He tricked us into coming here" Shi said closing his eyes
"He can lie to you but he can't lie to anyone else, especially not the sister"
"I'll think about something" Shi said with a sigh 
"A good boss takes care of his subordinates" he said stifling a yawn

With that Shi drifted off to sleep assisted by the sounds of the waves and the rocking of the ship.

*Back on Jankuu Island North Blue*

Lt Xeeno sat behind his desk. His office was was in ruins the base was damaged. It wasn't badly damaged, the explosions set off were more of a distraction than an attempt to destroy the base.

"_Sir we just got word that they left port about an hour ago on a small boat heading south_" a man said
"Bring me a map, I want my sword back" he said in a murderous tone.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jan 26, 2010)

*North Blue*

Aisu took out a handful of popsicle sticks from a bag he had stashed on board. He tossed them into the air and leapt after them. Hyourinmaru's sheath dissolved again as Aisu drew the great blade from his back. There was a flurry of movement in the air and Aisu fell the to deck in a crouched position as a rain of diced popsicle sticks fell to the deck. "I'm still too sloppy" Aisu complains as the blade glows blue and sheaths. "I have first watch I take it" Aisu says startling Claire who had been coming up behind him.

"Yes, Shi has fallen asleep and I am tired" Claire says "do you mind?" "Not at all" Aisu says glancing over at Shi smugly. Claire smiles and retires to the cabin and as soon as the door shuts Aisu makes his way over to Shi. "Aww is the poor baby tired?" Aisu whispers mockingly. "Don't fuck with me" Shi mumbles almost incoherently as he drifts off to sleep. Aisu touches the deck and it isn't long before Shi's backside is frozen to the deck. "That's for all those cracks earlier" Aisu says satisfied.

*Jankuu Island North Blue*

"Prepare a boat" Lt Xeeno barks, "and tell the incompetent guard responsible for this mess I will deal with him later." *"Yes sir"* a marine says scurrying off. "You plot a course for Trinity Island" Xeeno says to another marine, "that's where they are headed." "Yes sir" the marine says gathering up the maps and running off. "The marine responsible for the failed return of my sword will pay with his life" Xeeno says darkly.


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 26, 2010)

*Trinity Islands*

The sun woke Shi and he looked around the deck. His pants was wet it didn't take him long to figure out what happened

"That cold sensation last night" he said scowling

A spider jumped out of his sleeve and scuttled a long the deck and made it's way toward Aisu's sleeping form it tied his laces together. Shi stood snickering until he heard something move behind him. He spun to face Claire

"What mischief are you up to?" she said quitely 
"Nothing, I just woke up" Shi said defensively
"I can see the Islands" he said turning away from her

He passed and tapped the wheel and changed their course slightly

"Did you think of something to tell the sister?" Claire siad
"I'll deal with it, the worst that could happen is I get in trouble"

Just then there was a crash and Claire turned to see Aisu planted face first on the deck

"Clumsy oaf" Shi said shaking his head
"Can't believe he's allowed to hold sharp pointy things" Shi said in mock disbelief

Aisu was about to say something to him but he thought better of it when he glanced at Claire who was looking at him curiously. They made their way to the island cutting through the water. 

The island they lived on was called Trinity Island, it was actually made up of three islands that were very near to each other. They were joined by wooden rope bridges. The biggest island held the town and the docks, the smaller one next to it held a big church and the orphanage. The last island was the smallest all it had on it was a small forest and a cave that lead to a series of under water caves. It was on this Island that they spent most of their time, well time when they weren't at the places they apprenticed at. 

The woman in charge of the orphanage made it so all the children in her care apprenticed with a master in the village. Shi was apprenticed under a master sculptor and jewel crafter. He helped out the village black smith and white smith on occasion he was knowledgeable enough to be left at the forge without supervision. Aisu was apprenticed under a master swordsman who opened a dojo in the village. All the kids learned different things from him but Aisu spent the most time there. Claire worked with the restaurant in the village learning from the chefs that worked there. 

The boat pulled into the harbor and they saw a woman clad in black waiting for them on the dock.

"Fuck..."Shi said

He was promptly slapped on the back of his head by Claire, they docked and the woman walked over to them swiftly.

"Shi I know this had something to do with you" she said in a stormy voice

She grabbed him by the ear and Claire started to say something but he silenced her with a look.

"Well I guess you don't want to hear my explanation" he said as he was being dragged
"Nope"
"It was..." Aisu started but he was cut off
"Shut up peon" Shi said in a commanding tone

He was dragged off leaving the two on the dock standing there


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jan 26, 2010)

*Trinity Islands*

"Peon?" Aisu said darkly a vein twitching in his head. Claire put a hand on Aisu's back and the hand that had been snaking for his sword froze. "Have fun scrubbing the toilets" Aisu says laughing, "I hope your ass ain't too sore to do that after the sister is done with you." He was promptly clapped upside the head by Claire. "Hey I only said ass" Aisu complained, only to be clapped again. "Well as much fun as this is I am going to go see master Yuu" Aisu says rubbing his head.

*Yuu Dojo, Trinity Island, Main Island*

Aisu quickly looks around the surrounding area before clambering up on to the roof. He unstraps Hyourinmaru from his back and stashes it out of sight on the roof. Landing nimbly on the ground he removes his footwear and enters the dojo. *"Ah yes"* Master Yuu says smiling at Aisu, *"I was just beginning to worry about my promising young swordsman."* "My apologies master" Aisu said bowing, "I went on a bit of a trip."

*With Lt. Xeeno*

*"We will be arriving at Trinity Islands shortly Lt"* a marine says saluting. "Just shut up and put me on that island as soon as possible or there will be hell to pay" the lieutenant warns. *"Immediately"* the marine says moving as far away from Xeeno as possible. "I will kill you and everyone you ever cared about before you get away with my sword" Xeeno mutters darkly as his ship cuts through the water en route to Trinity Islands.


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 26, 2010)

*Trinity Islands*

Shi was dragged back to the orphanage the few other children there laughed at him as he was pulled though the yard by his ear. A quick scowl by the sister sent them scampering.

"When will you grow up" Sister Lene said
"When I grow up, I was still a kid the last time I checked" Shi said smartly

When they were out of everyone sight Lene turned and there were tears in her eyes.

"I was worried sick" she said as she grabbed him in a tight embrace
"I'm sorry" Shi said

He never liked to see Lene cry and he was the reason for it so many times

"You're not going to get off easy this time" she said

She began to wave her finger in front of her face and Shi knew he wa sin for it. She began to set him chores which ranged from cleaning toilets to cutting grass. Shi attempted to use his powers to make it go faster but he was caught and swiftly shot down. He frowned and waited for Lene to look away he pulled something from his pocket and threw it and it seemed to swell up into a life sized doll of himself. He tapped it quickly on the shoulder and ran away quickly.

"That ought to keep her busy" Shi said as he ran off

It had taken him months to figure out the right mixture of chemicals to make the figure swell like that. The shell was metalic a softer metal that would only swell to a certain size. He ran off to town to see what was happening while he was away. He stopped by the restaurant for something to eat, it was about lunch time. He say Claire there, he sat at a table and called her. 

"Can I get some lunch?" he said with a smile
"Aren't you supposed to be doing chores?" she asked
"I was but Sister gave me a break"
"OK I guess" she said 

Looking at him with a strange look, she walked off and came back a minute later with a plate of food. It smelled great, curried beef and rice. Claire sat with him and watched him eat.

"You didn't have to get in trouble all alone" she said looking at him eat
"A good boss protects his surbordinates" he said with his mouth full

Any feelings of remorse she had faded quickly after that comment, Shi left and headed strait for the forge. The white smith and black smitch were brothers. They were both abnormally large muscled met with bald heads

"Where have you been?" Harold the white smith asked
"If I told you I'd have to kill you" Shi said with a smile
"There, I've been collecting that stuff for you"
"Thanks" Shi said taking the bucket of scrap metal from the man.

He walked over to the forge and began to melt it down he moved around the forge like it was his home.

"*What do you do with all of that?*" Harry the black smith asked
"MY MASTER PIECE" Shi said laughing manically
"When he gets like that I don't like to be around him" Harold said and Harry nodded in agreement

That walked out of the forge and left him alone after a few hours he was finished and left with a jingling bag heading toward the jewel crafter's work shop. He got there and burst through the door but he saw no one there. He giggled to himself and made his way to a work table and sat down reaching for a drawer. 

"Where have you been?" came a soft silky voice
"I just went on a trip"
"I brought you back something"

He threw a bag over his shoulder, the woman caught the bag out the air and pulled a beautiful necklace out. There were places for gems but they were empty.

"That's the kind of stuff they are selling on Jankuu Island" Shi said without looking up
"Your work is much better but I liked that design"
"I'm sure you could take that and make it much better" Shi said

The woman smiled and walked over to a different table and started sketching something.

"Vicky is so easy to please" he thought to himself with a smile
"Just show her something she hasn't seen and I can get away with anything"

He worked there until the sun was about to set and left with Vicky kissing him on his cheek and left with his clinking bag.

"I'll go do some hand to hand training at the dojo before I go home" he said to himself and he began walking toward the dojo.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 26, 2010)

-With Attila, Sum, Randy, and Mufasa-
Chuck couldn't keep them for long. The father and son said goodbye and promised to meet again. Then Chuck dropped the pirates off at an island close to Louge Town. However, now they had no ship, no money, and no plan. They were stranded. To make matters worse, Lonnie Marks and a marine captain he hand picked was hot on their trail. It was only a matter of time before they would need to face off against the invincible marine again. Attila had to get ready.
Randy! When can I learn the speed chakra!? I was too slow back at the marine base! I need more!
You want to learn the speed chakra? I'm not sure if you can learn in that order, Randy pulled out a journal. It was a something Randy always had on him, a guide on how to learn all of the chakras and chis. Randy thumbed through the beginning then he found what he needed, Here we go. The guide says that The first chakra can be up to the user. However, the higher the chakra, the greater the risk of failure of opening it. The first one, strength, has virtually no risk. Then it takes a jump. Speed poses a moderate risk, according to the guide. If you fail to open it, you don't get another shot, Randy informed Attila.
Since when did I care about risk? Attila responded, We begin now. How long will I be unconscious?
You don't go unconscious. You go through the most painful, agonizing thing you've felt in your life, Randy said to Attila.
If there's no risk of being woken up, how can I possibly fail? Attila asked.
That's simple. If you decide to give up. The farther down the sequence the chakra, the more awful the process is. A lot of people just can't handle it and give up. The process only takes 2 or 3 hours, but it feels like an eternity. We can begin right now,
Good. This won't even pose as a challenge, Attila said.

Randy spent the next 30 minutes instructing Attila how to meditate and unlock the door holding the speed chakra. When it was unleashed, Attila only flinched once.
You call this bad pain? Attila asked Randy.
It was the worst thing I've ever been through, Randy said.
Attila smirked,This will be much easier then I thought.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 27, 2010)

_Mariejois_

A month had already passed since Yajuu died. 4 blessed, peaceful weeks were no one had the nerve to make a move against the government. Many new world territories who once were slaves to the tyrannical hydra joined the New Government's embrace. Even pirate activity had decreased.

That was about to end.

Rek Du Mortis rushed to his cousin's office, carrying a gigantic stack of papers. Most of the documents contained information appraising the usefulness of the new territories the Government gained, while others contained profiles of various silver-medalist Pirates. 

"Did you get everything I wanted, cousin?" Oressa Du Mortis asked. On her desk was another stack of papers, containing more or less the same information as the stack Rek possessed. 

He placed the stack on top of Oressa's desk."Indeed I did. Vice-Admiral Clemens was very thorough with her reports. "     

"Good." She took a quick glance on on the twin stacks on her desk before turning to Rek. "I have a job for you."

The former noble groaned. "Let me guess, you want me survey the new territories because you don't trust the marines' reports."

"No." Oressa took the top document on Rek's stack and placed it in front of her. "You're going Silver Medalist hunting next week." 

"Why can't you send the admirals to do that!?" Rek complained. " They've been on leave for a month, why don't you give them something meaningful to do?" 

Oressa shrugged. " Because I want to see you beaten up by whoever gets Yajuu's place. Unless you kill the potential Yonkou of course, but I doubt that."

"... you're a jerk, you now that cousin?" Rek sat down on one of the chairs, placing his palms on his face. "And I just got the scars from when Redfoot Jim shot me fixed."

"We're from a family of jerks, cousin. No get to work before I skin you alive." She barked.

_Cliffy City_

One month had passed since the defeat of Billy the Shaver. Much of the town was rebuilt, and no incidents had happened since his defeat.

Nile was busy at the hospital, building prosthetic arms. It turned out that the fare to use the newly-built government transport ships that passed through the calm belt(and thus was much safer than the reverse mountain route) cost 5 million berries a head. The hospital was willing to lend him the money to use the transports, but he had to work it off by making prosthetic parts. 

Dr. Linerauf continued with her work, but as the days passed she grew more and more restless. She confided to Nile that the battle against Bruno fascinated her greatly, and that she wanted to travel the world in search of biological wonders to examine. But like Nile she didn't have the money for the fare, and had to work just as hard as he did to get it.

Outside the hospital people flocked to see the strange little shrine erected there. Everyday a strange talking badger in monk's robes would roam the streets, preaching the values of honor and honey. He would return every 3 in the afternoon to the shrine, where he would burn incense and say prayers to the idol there.

"So, this is Cliffy City?" A woman riding a marine ship asked.

"Yes, ma'am. The Government Galleon will be docking there in 2 days." 

The woman stretched her arms. "Finally, I can return to headquarters. With that Yajuu business settling down we can finally get back to work."


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 27, 2010)

*With The Black Sword Crew*

Marc barked orders at the crew and Smirnov cast a weary eye on him and he ranted and raved. He was still mad about *The Black Sword*, the crew didn't need money they could have a new boat made very easily. Smirnov was sure he just wanted to vent and this was the best way he knew how. He glanced down at the bracelets that he wore to suppress his power. The boat they were using currently wasn't able to take his weight. In the past he'd be worried he needed to go with Marc in case he got out of hand but now that he was married to Tetra she could control him much easier than Smirnov could.

"*I'll stay behind*" Smirnov announced as they prepared 
"Suit yourself old man"
"_Come on Smirnov I know you want to stretch your legs_" Dreyri said excitedly
"*I'll stay on the ship to protect Akawana and Wesley*"
"Bullshit" Marc said watching Smirnov out the corner of his eyes
"You can't fight on this boat without destroying it"
"*YOU THINK I CAN'T FIGHT WITHOUT USING MY POWER?!?!?*" Smirnov boomed

Marc's lips quivered, it was the closest he'd come to smiling in days. Smirnov just smiled at him.

"*Tetra you are going with them right?*" Smirnov said
"Yes" she said with a nod
"*Good*" Smirnov said

He took out a cigar and lit it up and sat on the deck

"I don't need to leave the boat" a voice said and Simo's form flickered from next to Smirnov
"_What are we waiting for_" Dreyri said impatiently
"Fire's not here" Tetra said

As if summoned Fire appeared from below deck followed by a pair of enormous wolves. One black one with a scar over his eye and another lighter gray almost white one. She wore more than just her two signature knives strapped at her waist. There were two other knives strapped to her leg. 

"Now that everyone's here lets go" Marc said

He enveloped them in an anti gravity sphere and they shot off toward the Island. 

"They're waiting for us" Fire said

Her eye sight was very good, Dreyri could barley make out the Island as they sped toward it

"I'd say about 200 guards on the beach alone"

Suddenly there was a series of explosions on the beach

"There are none now" Fire said in a matter of factly tone

Marc was quivering with rage, he was already preparing himself to slaughter the lot of them. Simo always did that to him, Tetra put her hand on his shoulder and it calmed him down a bit. He pulled out a baby den den mushi and spoke into in in a calm controlled voice. As calm and controlled as he could manage.

"Aye fairy boy, cut that shit out now"
"Jeez I was just clearing the beach for you guys" Simo said
"It's fine Simo" Tetra shouted

They landed on the beach among dead and dying men, just then a shot rang out and Dreyri blocked the bullet with his sword there was a loud clang and the sword burst into flames. He turned to face a large group of men coming over the crest of the hill that lead down to the beach when they landed.

"These are mine" Marc said
"Drey and Fire you soften up the main building I'll be with you shortly" Marc said with a smile

Dreyri scowled and spun his sword outing the flames. He rammed it into it's scabbard hard. 

"_There better be more guys there_" he grumbled 

He and Fire jumped up a rocky out crop passing the group of men and headed toward a huge building that they could see the top of.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jan 27, 2010)

*Trinity Islands*

The sound of wood crashing against wood rang out as Aisu thrashed at a training dummy with a wooden practice sword. *"Very very good"* Master Yuu said in delight, *"you truly are a genius, you footwork is superb and your strikes are masterful."* Aisu beamed under the praise and there was a scoff from one of the other students. *"Is there a problem?"* Master Yuu asked a boy in his late teens. "Yeah" the kid said getting to his feet, "I would like to see how he does against a moving target that fights back."

*"Now remember this is only a practice match, there is no need to go overboard"* Master Yuu said more to the older boy than Aisu. "There is no need for me to take him seriously" Aisu said with a devilish grin. The boy snarled in annoyance and charged forward. *"I didn't start the match yet"* Master Yuu yelled. "Its fine" Aisu said blocking the boy's predictable strike. "Don't worry I won't embarrass you Aisu grinned, "I'll end it quickly."

"Ugh he is strong" Aisu thought to himself as his sword vibrated violently from the last clash. Aisu side stepped a downward strike and caught the boy in the shoulder with a horizontal slash. The boy flinched and Aisu knocked him on the hand with his sword forcing him to drop his. Aisu kicked it away and held the boy at swords length with the wooden swords tip at his throat. "Its over" Aisu said simply turning away. "Smart ass brat" the boy scoffed.

At the last word a vein twitched in Aisu's head. "This brat just beat" Aisu roared, "don't treat me like a fucking child." "Well don't act like one" Shi's voice came from the doorway. "Still seems I need to teach my subordinates how to deal with such trash." "Shut it Shi" Aisu warned, "or I will part you from your tongue." *"Now, now boys"* Master Yuu said. "Is that a challenge lackey?" Shi asked with a devilish smile, "we will see who the lackey is" Aisu grinned back.

*With The Black Swords*

"Tiron oscuro" Marc growled as a crowd of marines hurtled towards him caught in his grasp. There was a flash of Marc's trade mark black katana and the beach was immediately littered with diced corpses. "Geez he is in a right state" Tetra muttered as she slit a marine's throat with her black blade. Tetra tapped a guard on the chest with her palm as he rushed towards her and he fell to the ground dead. She had used her friction power cause the blood coursing through his heart to destroy it.

Marc hurled a guard's corpse at a crowd of rushing guards. As they all fell to the ground Marc was on them in a flash. The guards had hardly started to get to their feet when the black sword pierced them each through the face once in quick succession. "At least they aren't suffering" Tetra thought as her haki prediction alerted her to a rear attack. "Rociada" Tetra muttered switching places with her would be attacker.

Mere seconds later the beach was covered in blood, guts, organs and various other body parts as the married duo made their way towards the main building. Marc was completely drenched in blood, however Tetra was for the most part spotless. "You could have immobilized them with your king's haki" Tetra scolded, "they weren't strong enough to resist." "Now where the fuck would the fun in that be?" Marc asked with a devilish grin as Tetra leaned in to kiss him.


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 27, 2010)

*Trinity Islands*

Aisu was on Shi quickly he reacted by grabbing a pair of tonfa off the wall, those were his preferred weapons. He blocked a flurry of blows with some difficulty. It was difficult to attack with tonfa especially against someone as proficient with the sword as Aisu was.

"Are you just going to let them fight like that?" one of the students asked
"*I'm observing Shi*" Yuu said shushing the student
"*Shi where did you learn that foot work?*" Yuu said with interest
"I can't talk now" Shi answered

Aisu was pushing him hard he defended just barely against Aisu but he couldn't find an opening to attack him.

"Well if I can't find an opening I'll make one" Shi thought

A pair of spiders jumped out of his sleeve and sailed through the air

"Frost presence!" Aisu exclaimed 

The spiders froze mid air but before either of them could do anything else Master Yuu had them both by the scruffs of their necks.

"*It was going so good until you had to use powers*" Yuu said

Shi didn't say anything he just glared at Aisu who returned his glare. Yuu let them down and Shi fixed his clothes

"Oye those things take a lot of work to make..." Shi began pointing at the pair of frozen spiders

He heard a familiar voice and cut his sentance off, Claire was coming up the path toward the doju. She walked in to see Shi picking up something off the ground.

"Were you two fighting?" she asked eyeing them both
"No of course not" Shi and Aisu said finishing the sentance
"See we're best friends" they said putting their hand around each other and forcing smiles

She eyed them wearily

"Shi the sister wants to see you she's not pleases about that dummy you left cleaning up the yard" Claire said shaking her head
"It was worth it, I had a pretty productive day which would have been otherwise impossible"

He walked toward the door and replaced the tonfa and picked up a bag that clinked that he dropped when he defended himself. 

"I'll see you later" Claire he said as he disappeared through the door way
"I think i'll make a pair of tonfa and modify them" Shi said thoughtfully

He wasn't one for weapons, he'd trained with a lot of different ones but he had a new respect for the tonfa. He wasn't particularly skilled with any of them but he planned to change that.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 27, 2010)

-With Attila, Randy, Sum, and Mufasa-
It had been 10 minutes, Randy stood there moderating Attila's progress. By now, Attila's face was twitching uncontrollably. Mufasa lied on the ground staring at the ground. Sum dazed out into the distance.
Sum,  Mufasa said to get Sum's attention.
What do you need? Sum responded.
Who was the guy with the whip? He asked Sum.
Lonnie Marks. He's an extremely dangerous man. He's possibly the best marine in the East Blue. He's probably figured out Vice Admiral Osbourn is none other then our own Randy Osbourn's father. I'd bet my name that he's pursuing us right now, Sum explained.
I hope he doesn't find us, Mufasa said. He wasn't laughing now. They were in deep shit if they were found.
He will. It's only a matter of time. He'll chase us until we're all dead, Sum said, still staring at he beyond.
If you're so worried about him become strong, Attila said to Mufasa. Now Attila was shivering all over. It had only been 12 minutes. Randy wasn't lying when he said it would be painful, That's an order,
How? Mufasa asked.
Figure that out yourself. You didn't join me just to have me do everything for you,
Sum, come with me, we're going to get tougher, Mufasa said. He had something in mind.

The two went to a forest with trees everywhere. Mufasa told Sum his idea, We're going to lift trees out of the ground. It will make us stronger,
If you say so, Sum said. He lowered his body down, gripped the bottom of a tree as best he could, then puled it strait out of the ground with no trouble at all.
Fine, I'll lift, you do something else,

Sum walked to a beach. He stripped his clothes and went swimming. His plan was to fight sea kings in the water.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Trinity Islands*

"I'm going to call it a day" Aisu said bowing to master Yuu. *"Of course my young apprentice"* master Yuu said returning the bow. "Handle this fool" Aisu says tossing his practice sword to the boy he had bested earlier. The boy growled in frustration as he was forced to catch the sword that came hurtling at him. Aisu quickly put back on his foot wear and clambered on top of the dojo. He tenderly lifted Hyourinmaru from where he had hidden it and strapped it to his back.

Aisu scampered from roof to roof on his way home. The town was a lot busier now that it was closer to the end of the day. He couldn't risk someone seeing him with the sword and telling the sister. The idea of the sister tanning his hide didn't appeal to him at all. He flitted across the rope bridge connecting the main island to the orphanage island. He went around the orphanage to the side where his room was and climbed up a pipe and into his room window.

Luckily his room mate wasn't in and Aisu was able to strap Hyourinmaru to the underside of his bed. Just as he finished securing it a massive gong sounded signaling dinner. There was the bustle of people moving from their rooms to the mess haul and Aisu joined the other children as they made their way to dinner. As they entered the dining haul Aisu could see the sister reprimanding Shi for his shenanigans earlier. Eventually she allowed him to leave and he slid into a seat next to Aisu.

"She beat your ass?" Aisu asked mockingly. "Don't be silly knave, the sister loves me too much for that" Shi retorted. Aisu was about to respond in a heated fashion when Claire took a seat across from them. "Have you guys finished causing trouble for the day?" she asked. "Not at all" Shi said smartly. "The day is quite young" Aisu said joining in on the act. "Indeed" Shi said turning to Aisu while trying very hard not to snicker. There were two loud thumps under the table as Claire kicked them and then there was silence.

*With Lt. Xeeno*

*"Lt, we have successfully made port in Trinity Islands harbor"* a marine said from outside the Lt's door. "I will throw you overboard if you ever wake me again" Xeeno growled from inside. *"My apologies sir"* the marine quivered outside the door, *"what are your orders."* "It should be obvious fool" Xeeno said darkly, "take the posters and inquire around the island as to the whereabouts of the boys and report to me when you have something of importance to say." *"Yes sir"* the marine said scurrying away.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 28, 2010)

_Continued from this post..._
Sky Ninja Stats
"Lady...I don't know what your deal is or why you're attacking me like this, but I'm not gonna just sit here and take it!"  Robbie's body starts to shift and morph into something not at all human. 

Helen stops short in her attack and narrows her eyes at Robbie, realizing quickly enough just what he is. "You're a Zoan?"

"Oh yeah bitch..." 

Light brown feathers with a golden tinge, begin to sprout all over Robbie's body, and his limbs rapidly expand and contort in shape. His brown eyes suddenly turn into a bright amber and gain a Hawk like quality. He grins at Helen as his face lengthens and morphs into a golden beak. Suddenly two huge wings sprout out of his back and Robbie emits a roar like a Lion. 

 takes a step forward with her black bladed Katana in a two handed grip. She narrows her eyes questioningly at the creature that he has , it's not like any animal she's ever seen...living that is. He has the body of what looks like a Lion, and the arms, wings, and face, of a Hawk. Helen shakes her head, no more like an Eagle she corrects herself. 

"What are you?" Helen asks as she takes another methodical step towards Robbie. 

Robbie flaps his wings, blasting forth a powerful of updraft of wind that carries him off the ground. He hovers a few feet off the ground in front of Helen, and crosses his arms with a mischievous smile. 

"Didn't you ever read any fairy tales little Miss Ice Queen?" he snorts at her derisively, "Half Lion, half Eagle..."

"A Griffin."

"Bingo!" 

Suddenly Robbie swoops towards Helen with tremendous speed, and raises his talons at her which glow a bright gold and leave gold streaks in the air as he flies. Helen takes a deep breath and lowers her Katana towards her side. Then she closes her eyes and waits for Robbie to strike. Robbie's eyes widen in surprise as she drops her defensive posture, "HEY WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!" 

His talons reach within an inch of her neck but Robbie swerves around Helen at the last second, almost crashing into the ground. Helen immediately opens her eyes and frowns. 

"YOU CRAZY OR SOMETHING?!" Robbie yells at her frantically. That whole dive bomb routine of his was for show and he was hoping that the chick would've defended herself at least. He's not a man who would so wantonly take a life, especially from someone who won't defend themselves. 

"I LIKE...COULD'VE KILLED YOU!!"  

"That's the point you idiot!" Helen yells back as she turns to face him, and as Robbie catches the cold look in her eyes it suddenly dawns on him. Just before he fell on this chick, he could swear he saw her on her knees with that katana pointed at herself.

Robbie points at her sword while hovering a dozen feet in the air. "You were...you were going to kill yourself weren't you?! You were going to stab yourself with that sword of yours, before I fell on you!" 

Helen shrugs dismissively as if it isn't a big deal, "Yes, but now I realize killing myself wasn't the answer. It's the cowards way out...the only honorable way to do this is to let you kill me in battle instead!" 

"WHAT!?" This bitch is bonkers, Robbie realizes. 

*"PHOENIX LASH!!"* Helen commands as she slashes a Hawk shaped cannon of air at Robbie.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 29, 2010)

_Cliffy City_

Dase Linerauf was in surgery right now, but as it was she was just finishing up on stitching the patient back up. 

"Careful Linerauf. careful." Dr. Linerauf muttered as she sewed up the skin she had cut open a few hours earlier. 

"So how long will it be till my arm heals doc?" The patient asked.

"A few weeks at least. The bullet ripped through a couple of vital muscles you see." Linerauf finished with the stitches, and proceeded to wrap the injured arm with gauze. 


A few miles away the woman aboard the W.G. ship was meeting with a couple of marines stationed here in Cliffy City.

"So glad you could be here Miss..."

"You will refer to me as Agent Ruby." The woman said.

"Why, because if you said your real name you have to kill us?" The marine joked.

Agent Ruby did not reply. 

"Okay..." The marine gulped. "Would you like to meet the people who brought the infamous Bruno the Shaver from west blue ma'am?"

Agent Ruby rolled her eyes. She wasn't here for a vacation, and wanted nothing more than to leave for Mariejois. Still, she was a little curious as to who it was that saved this vital gavetway to the grand line. 

"Show me the way."


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 30, 2010)

*Trinity Island*

Shi and the others began to eat they were eating and chatting when suddenly Aisu and Shi's eyes met

"You always eat so damm slow" Shi said
"That's because I like to enjoy the taste of my food"
"That's because you're a homo" Shi said shaking his head

A cup flew from somewhere and hit Shi in his face

"None of that kind of talk" Lene said 

Shi rubbed his nose and scowled he turned to look at Aisu and then the both of them began to scarf down their food. Shi began to choke and Aisu kept going then he started to choke also. Claire ran around the table and slammed her hands into their backs.

"I saw my life flashing before my eyes" Shi said gasping
"That was a close one" Aisu said
"If it weren't for me you guys would have been dead so many times"  Claire said shaking her head

Shi's spoon fell of the table and he bent down to retrieve it while he was under the table to sneaked a peak up Claire's skirt then tapped Aisu's shoe and made the laces tie themselves together.

"Those are some sexy panties" he said when he came from under the table

Claire lunged across the table for him but he was faster that her. He was already out of his seat and running toward the window.

"Hey where are you going" Lene shouted after him
"You have to wash up"
"Not tonight" he called back
"I'm going to kill you" he head Claire shout from behind him

He made for the window and jumped though it. They were on the second floor, he knew she wouldn't follow him. He landed on the ground and rolled and stood up and looked up. Claire began to throw things out the window but he easily dodged. He blew a kiss at her and ran off into the night

"Where is he going?" Lene asked appearing at the window next to Claire
"I don't know and I don't care" Claire said angrily

Shi headed toward the town he wanted to borrow the pair of tonfa he'd used earlier. He sneaked into the dojo and took them off the wall and slipped them through the loops of his belt. He climbed back out the window and headed for his own special training ground. His inability to fight evenly with Aisu irked him

"I guess I can only go so far copying his movements" Shi thought to himself
"I need to train too" 

He pulled out the tonfa and began to re live the fight using Aisu as a shadow.

*With the Black Sword Pirates*

Dreyri and Fire ran toward the large building when the ground in front them erupted.

"_Mines_" Dreyri said spitting on the ground

Dreyri jumped into the air and began to spin his sword in front of him

"_BLOOD RAIN_" he shouted and he spun his sword in front of him

The sky was filled with red dots that rained down and hit the ground causing a myriad of explosions the mines setting each other off in a chain reaction. He landed and looked over at Fire. She smiled at him and he scowled at her she glared at him and returned his scowl then ran off. Dreyri caught her and the wolves. Up ahead they could see a wall rising up out of the ground slowly. Fire pulled her bow and strung it in one motion and let an arrow fly there was an explosion where the arrow hit but it didn't even dent the wall. Dreyri laughed and they sped up and leaped over the wall. Dreyri cackled madly when they dropped to the ground. There was a group of men in front of them. The wolves let loose blood curdling howls that seemed to make the men pause. Fire's form blurred as she ran into the group of men, they didn't stand a chance. Many of them couldn't even react to her speed.

"_I hate you_" Dreyri said and he lopped a man in half 
"The feeling is mutual" Fire answered
"_I'm splitting up from you_" he said with sulky face
"I'll never have any fun with you around"
"Good riddance" Fire said  
"The smell of that sword burns my nose"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jan 30, 2010)

*Trinity Islands*

"How unsightly" Aisu said to himself as Shi made his escape out the window. "Always causing a commotion and running around like a degenerate." Aisu pushed his bowl away and made to leave when suddenly he tripped. He reacted quickly throwing his arms out and catching himself in a hand stand. He threw himself to his feet and looked down at the cause of the problem. "That little fucker" Aisu muttered and ducked instinctively as the Sister chucked something his way.

Aisu made his way casually up to Shi's room and leaned against the door. After a few minutes he walked away whistling. "Good luck getting into or out of your room tonight" Aisu chuckled to himself. He had frozen the door shut and it would hold for at least a day or two. "Now where was I?" Aisu mused out loud to himself, "oh right" he said suddenly walking towards his room. Aisu entered his room and hopped up on to his bed, "now lets try this again" he said quietly to himself.

Aisu held his right hand out in front of him and gripped his wrist with his left hand. He began to focus intently, so much so that he had his eyes scrunched shut. Slowly a piece of ice began to materialize in his hand and take shape. At first it was just a round ball but slowly it began to shape itself into a katana hilt. Even more slowly a guard began to form until Aisu sat on his bed sweating with a ice katana hilt in his hand.

*With Lt. Xeeno*

*"The townspeople have been questioned sir"* a marine said to Lt. Xeeno as he sat on a lawn chair smoking a cigar. Xeeno shot the man a look that indicated he had better continue quickly or face the consequences. *"The culprits who stole your sword live in the orphanage"* the marine said shakily. After a few seconds of silence Xeeno erupted, "which is where you fucking imbecile?" *"The orphanage is on one of the sister islands with the church"* the man said quickly.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 30, 2010)

*With Alex...*

He made his way into the correct building in Hell's Rock, still insearch of the weapons. After finding a door he pokes his head in and doesn't see anyone. He steps in, closing the door behind him.

Alex looks around, "Now, where are those weapons," he says heading over to the closet, "Now what brings you here," Alex's heart stops for a moment as he hears the voice, "Wh-who's there?"

A large chair behind a desk spins around revealing an old man with a long white beard, "Now I know this is the Warden's seat now but I can't help but give it another sit when I visit," he says with a smile.

"Uh, who're you?" Alex asks confused, "Now any guard here knows the former warden of Hell's Rock, I'm Jung Lee. You must be new."

"Yea...So, sir, could you happen to point me in the direction of where the weapons are stored?" he asks, "Of course I could," Alex grins, knowing this guy'll bring him right to what he needs, "However you are not a guard, so it would not be the best idea. The current warden certainly wouldn't be pleased," Alex's eyes shoot open, "Wh-what're you talking about?" he says trying to play it off, "Now, what can I help you with? Help getting back to your cell maybe?" he says, remaining as kind as always.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 30, 2010)

With the Devil?s luck pirates-

  Damien had entered a Casino with Roy and it took the two a couple hours to end up with the 100 million in total. ?Ah, even rigging the games it took so long to get the money.? Damien sighed and rubbed the back of his head. ?Well Roy! At the very least we?ve got enough for a ship and the one I want is.., ? He grinned. ?So very close to us.? With a case full of 100 million beli the two set off towards the docks. ?Oi, You still lookin to buy that ship?? an old scruffy man at the dock looked at the too. His body was very well built and he had many scars.

?Obviously I?ve not given up on the ship.? Damien responded. ?Right, she?s right over there, gimmie the cash and you can have her.? The pirate handed over his money, the old man just opened the case and smirked. ?such a hard worker for a ship.? He sighed. ?Alright, take her, she?s all yours.? With a bit of glee in his voice Damien rushed over to the large ship. It was lucky he had Roy on his crew now, it would require two to man this boat. ?Come on then Roy! We have adventures to go on!?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 30, 2010)

Roy looked up at the ship, "Was this really neccessary?" the White Samurai comments, "You could've gotten on with this adventure of yours much earlier if you'd have just settled for a normal sized ship."

He leaped on board after Damien, "Over compensating for something?" he joked, "Very well, lets just get on with this adventure, Captain," he said with a grin.

*Pride*

After a boost from his yellow aura he landed on top of the wall that surrounded the pirate fortress. He stood there for a while, watching as his men caused destruction throughout the island.

"I'd better get in there before they have all the fun," the Lt. says with a smirk. He then holds up his index finger, hand figured like a gun. The tip begin to glow red, "LET'S GET STARTED!" he fires a red blast from his finger tip that smacks right into one of the buildings. He continues to fire until the building collapses, taking out pirates and the enslaved towns people alike.

"What are you doing!" the citizens shouted, "You're a marine, your supposed to be helping us!" but Pride didn't even notice them, he simply continued to fire off, focused on the destruction he was causing, "Well that should make my trip over to the tower easier..." he says, leaping down from the wall and walking through the dust and destruction that he caused.

He soon arrived at the center of the island, looking up at the massive tower. Soon after his arrival he saw more of his men come, "Gluttony, Greed, Wrath, glad to see you all. I assume the rest are cleaning up this mess in the town," Greed shrugs, "I guess, whatever, we've got a job to do," he says lowering his hat.

Pride eyes him strangely, "I don't know what your planning but as long as you take down a chunk of pirates on the way, do whatever you want," he then turns to Wrath, "Mind getting us started on the assault. Whenever you choose to stop we'll continue up, then Greed will stop at the next trouble, then Gluttony, and then I will head to the top," they nod, and Wrath begins to grunt.

His muscles start to grow and he charges straight through the building, plowing through everyone in his way, "Well boys, lets head in."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 30, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Roy looked up at the ship, "Was this really neccessary?" the White Samurai comments, "You could've gotten on with this adventure of yours much earlier if you'd have just settled for a normal sized ship."
> 
> He leaped on board after Damien, "Over compensating for something?" he joked, "Very well, lets just get on with this adventure, Captain," he said with a grin.



"Yes, i could have, but then where would the joy have been?" He smirked. "I overcompensate for nothing my friend, i have no short comings." He looked around the ship, truly pleased with it. "This ship is beautiful, the others lack the love put into them that this ship has... La Fortuna! the most beautiful ship on this isle and it's mine now! Even it's name is elegant and will give us good fortune!" 

He grabbed the helm and took in a deep breath. "UNFURL THE SAILS! WE MAKE OUR WAY TO SEE! WHO KNOWS WHAT ADVENTURES WE MIGHT HAVE BUT I KNOW THIS SHIP SHALL SEE US THROUGH THIS BLUE!" he laughed with joy, he'd loved this ship the moment he set eyes on it, He knew the ship was large, but he wanted a large crew! he was setting out for the ultimate game of chance, could he beat strawhat luffy? Victor becomes the pirate king and loser becomes part of davey jone's eternal crew... what larger gamble was there!?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 30, 2010)

*With the Crimson Fist Pirates...*

After they had crashed into the waters of the Grand Line they continued sailing however..."Where the hell are we!" Jace shouted in frustration, "I'm starving..." Jasmine says, leaning against the helm, looking like she was about to pass out from starvation, "So we're going to die this quickly in the Grand Line?" Hachi asks his captain.

Veins began popping in Derrick's head as each of them complained, "WILL YOU ALL SHUT UP!" he shouts, "Well maybe you should have grabbed us a navigator instead of a swordsmen..." Jace says looking over at Hachi, "We've already got some girl with a sword...what's her name again..." he says trying to think, even unable to make up a name for Jasmine he is so hungry.

"JASMINE!" she shouts, "No, that wasn't it..." she slams her head on the helm, "Forget a navigator, get us a cook!"

"What did I say about shutting up..." he says, more veins popping out of his head, "Maybe I'll throw you three out so I can make room for a damn cook and a navigator," he then turns to Maxi, "Oi, you don't have a job besides being my woman, maybe you can be a complainer whipper on the side. Put that thing to good use," he says referring to her whip.

Before she can respond they all hear what they've been waiting for, "LAND!" Albert shouts, *"Finally!"* they all shout, "I knew we'd find this place," Derrick says with a nod, *"You have no idea where we are!"* "Dock the ship," he says completely ignoring them.

*Aboard the La Fortuna...*

Roy unfurls the sails, "We better get a huge crew, I don't plan on taking care of this thing by myself every time we have to get around," he complains.

As the ship picks up speed and begins to leave the island he looks into the distance, "I'll prove them wrong...I'll prove all of them wrong," 

_"Hakujin!"_

He hear the samurais' mocks that he had grown so used to.

_"A White Samurai! What a joke!"_

"They have no idea...I WILL BE THE BEST! I'LL SHOW THEM!" he shouts to the heavens.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2010)

*Crimson Fist Pirates*

"Land!" Jace shouts, jumping (well, more like falling) over the guardrail and onto the ground. as he lay on the ground he picked up a handful of grass. "Maybe I can eat the grass....."

"Don't be an idiot, there's a restaurant right over there." Derrick says, pointing to a restaurant with a giant meatball on top.

"There's one over there too." Jasmine says, pointing to the right, where there's a huge leaning tower.

"I'm pretty sure that is also a restaurant..." Hachi says, peering off towards something that looks like a giant cow.

"I see one too." Maxi says. "It's got a buff guy holding the sun."

"Excellent..." Jace moans, holding his stomach. "Now I just need...the energy...to move."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> *Crimson Fist Pirates*
> 
> "Land!" Jace shouts, jumping (well, more like falling) over the guardrail and onto the ground. as he lay on the ground he picked up a handful of grass. "Maybe I can eat the grass....."
> 
> ...



Jasmines stomach began to growl as well. "Let's pick one and get this over with! I'm freakin starving here!" she began to drool. "I like the one with the meatball! It looks like they serve big portions!" Jasmine clasped her hands together. "A woman like me, needs food to keep her beauty up you know~" she sighed and ran off towards one of the restaurants. "Here~~ i come~~ food~~" she sang. "Should we go after her?" Hachi blinked.



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Aboard the La Fortuna...*
> 
> Roy unfurls the sails, "We better get a huge crew, I don't plan on taking care of this thing by myself every time we have to get around," he complains.
> 
> ...



"Hahahah! you worry too much my friend!" He laughed. "Perhaps we should think about what kind of crew members we need in the most important order... I would say, Navigator, Helmsman, Chef, Doctor, shipwright! to begin at the very least." He rubbed his chin. "Perhaps you have some more input?"


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 31, 2010)

*Trinity Islands*

There was a knock at Aisu's door and then it opened. He let loose a sigh of relief it was only Claire. She walked over to his bed and sat next to him

"You were practicing?" she asked 
"Yes" he answered looking down and the Katana hilt in his hand
"I'm getting better at it" he said with a smile
"Lets go find Shi" Claire said
"He told me he had something to show us today at lunch" 

Aisu looked at her askance and nodded

"I'll meet you out at the big tree" he said 

She nodded understanding he wanted to bring his sword and he'd have to sneak out. She walked through the halls and found Lene in her room, she stuck her head through the door way

"It's getting late, Aisu and I are going to find Shi" 
"I suspect he's training in his secret spot" she finished
"Don't stay out too late, and try to keep those boys out of trouble"

Claire smiled and headed out to meet up with Aisu. She found him waiting for her with his sword strapped to his back. 

"Lets go" 

She began to walk and Aisu caught up with her and they walked next to each other. 

"I know you're tired, we'll just get him and come right back"

They walked and talked over the bridge to the Island with the caves, they found Shi laying on his back looking up at the stars. He heard them coming and sat up. The walked over to where he was sitting. Claire offered her hand and he accepted it and stood up. He was dirty it looked like he was tired too, just as she'd suspected he was training. She noticed the tonfa stuck into the loops of his pants. She shook her head and was about to say something when Aisu cut her off

"Did you steal those tonfa?" he asked angrily
"Does it matter?" Shi replied
"They belong to master Yuu" 
"Stop being a hypocrite, that sword belonged to some marine" he said nodding at the hilt of the sword
"That theft is OK because you didn't know the guy?" Shi asked putting his hands on the tonfa

Aisu's hands reached for the hilt of his sword 

"OK stop it the two of you" Claire said

Hands left the weapons but the two boys glared at each other

*Meanwhile back at the orphanage.*

Xeeno walked up the path to the orphanage followed by his squad of men. He pushed the doors open and was greeted by Lene.

"Are you in charge of this place?" he asked 
"Yes, can I help you?"
"Are you responsible for these children?" he said taking out a hand drawn sketch of Shi and Aisu

She looked at the pictures and shook her head

"Yes" she said again
"Are they in some kind of trouble?" she asked

He pulled a gun from his waist and shot her in the chest, she slumped to the ground 

"Aiding and abetting knowm criminals"
"Penalty is death"
"No one can escape justice"
"Gather up all the children and see if the thieves are here"

The other men that were with him ran scattered throughout the building, in a short time they had all the children lined up against the wall. 

"OK I'm going to ask a few questions" Xeeno said in a loud voice
"Where are these two boys" he said holding up the pictures
"They have something that belongs to me and I want it back"
"_I don't know_" a younger boy said loudly

Xeeno pulled his gun and shot the boy

"Anyone else want to be difficult?" he said angrily

The remaining children all began to cry and scream and struggle to escape.

"Line them up and get rid of them"
"The charge is withholding information that could lead to the capture of a wanted criminal"
"The penalty is death" he said in a cold voice

*With Shi, Aisu and Claire
*
The three walked back to the orphanage and chatted when they came to the gates that lead up the path to the building Shi noticed men running around the grounds. He put out his hand to stop the others 

"Marines" he said quietly
"They came for that damm sword" Shi said 
"*I found them*" a voice shouted from the gate behind them

Shi spun to see a pair of marines behind them. He pulled his tonfa free but one of them grabbed Claire and put a gun to her head.

"*Put those away*" the man said
"*Move*" he said pushing Claire forward

They walked up the path with the marines walking behind them, when they got into the main hall. There was a sound of retching as Claire vomited and dropped to the ground.

"Claire!!!!!!" Shi screamed
"Ahh, you brats are finally here" Xeeno said
"Claire are you ok?"
"Can you stand up?" Shi asked
"SHUT UP" Xeeno screamed
"Give me my fucking sword" he said angrily

*BOOM BOOOM BOOOOM
*
There were several explosions, the man that held the gun to Claire's head was thrown forward as he exploded. the marines that were in the room with Xeeno lay dead. Shi had sneaked spiders onto them when he came into the room. 

"RUN CLAIRE!!!!!!!!!" Shi screamed out
"No you don't you little bitch" Xeeno said pulling his gun free

*BANG*

Aisu blocked the bullet with his sword 

"I'll kill you and take my sword back" Xeeno said angrily
"Then I'm going to kill that girl"
"I'm going to be the one that's going to kill you" Shi said coldly
"You go left I go right"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 31, 2010)

_Continued from this post...._


Tricktype said:


> *Hell's Rock*
> "Hold on," Feroy said to Alex before he embarked on his journey to retrieve all of their weapons from wherever they are. The young captain walked over to the guard he previously hypnotized and robbed him of all of his clothing, save for his undergarments.
> 
> "This should work much better for an infiltration. No one should suspect you and you might even be able to ask for directions to the location." Feroy said as he handed Alex the clothes. Feroy didn't necessarily use his staff for fighting purposes, but he just liked to have it around with him since it was given to him by a very special person.
> ...



Feroy enetered the main facility of Hell's Rock and embarked on his search for the menacing warden. He knew what to expect once he found the man. Apparently he had the power over electricity so keeping a safe distance and indirect attacks would be the best route to go. Even still, one should never underestimate an opponent.

"Hey! What're you doing in here scum?!"
"Your road end here!"
"No one escapes from Hell's Rock!!"
"If I capture you before the Warden does I might get promoted to a senior guard!!"

Numerous guards stepped up to Feroy as the pirate captain was on the first floor of the tower. 

"I don't hae time for you idiots. I've been in here long enough and I'm ready to LEAVE!" Feroy said as he stopped. The pirate captain lowered his head for a moment and closed his eyes. He seemed to be channeling his inner energy for some sort of attack.

Feroy then lifted his head to face the guards. His eyes looked as fearsome as the devil's, if not more.

*"TERROR!"* Feroy commanded in an otherworldly voice that seemed to echo throughout the room. Each guard stopped dead in their tracks with looks of complete horror upon their face. They were frozen in place by the fear that Feroy just placed inside them. Some even fainted and fell to the ground.

The pirate captain grinned and then dashed towards the guards. "I'm afraid you were no match for me!" Feroy said as he executed a series of kicks and punches that knocked out the terror stricken guards.

Feroy ran past hundreds of empty jail cells. All of the prisoners were still outside slaving to build the wall. Feroy then saw a sign that recorded the number of floors in the tower. 

"Uggh, 35 floors? I have a ways to go." The pirate captain said as he continued on.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 31, 2010)

"Ew ew ew!!" Kagami and Mordecai were in the sewer.

"SHhhh!" Mordecai said, "I know this is gross but keep cool. If you make too much noise then there's no point in us doing this."

Their mission was to kill Jack's new girlfriend, except the weren't going to kill her, just seriously injure her so that the upcoming Doctor Kurohara would come.

"How are you going to get Kurohara to join us?" Kagami asked, trying once again to clamber on Mordecai's back as she didn't want to walk through sewage.

"Get off woman!" Mordecai snapped to be faced with a pouting Kagami. "Hopefully Vergil can convince him."

"Hm, wonder if he's hot. Like a hot doctor is like the sexiest thing ever." Kagami said, her mind wandering.

"Focus!" Mordecai snapped "What's so good about doctors anyway, Can't heal themselves from a bullet to the head." he said quietly.

"Oh, they're smart, can buy me shoes and good looking."

"What are you going to do with a smart guy? You can't even do a wordsearch."

"I'm not stupid!" Kagami shouted

"No, just intellectually challenged."

"And you're a skinny freak. I bet you're butt ugly under that mask." Kagami said stomping ahead. She reached a ladder and looked up. "Looks like we're here jackass."

"After you, bitchface." Mordecai snapped. Kagami breathed in sharply, spat on the manhole and teleported it off, above Mordecai's head, who leaped out of the way. Kagami scampered up the ladder before Mordecai could react, looking down shushing him.

"Shhh! Don't wanna blow our cover now." Kagami stuck her tongue out and snuck behind a crate. 

"We'll settle this later." Mordecai climbed up and sat next to Kagami. He scoped the area. There were patrols outside the door of the castle. Mordecai attached a grapple to his gun. They snuck around, using the shadows, thankfully it was a new moon so there was minimal light. Mordecai fired the gun, Kagami holding on to Mordecai as they swept up the side of the tower and entering through the open window. Guards had been alerted through the gunfire but failed to find anything. It couldn't be helped.

They were inside now.

"We have to move quickly. They'll be coming to check on the lady." Kagami nodded and they headed to the girlfriends quarters. They opened the door and saw the sleeping girl.

"Uh...Mordy, I know we want Kurohara and all but injuring a sleeping girl...isn't that a little..."

Mordecai looked over the stunning blonde, sleeping peacefully. Jack had good taste, but Kagami was concerned. Mordecai less so. 

"Don't worry about it. It'll be wholly curable, but only with the right skills." Mordecai looked around the room. He had to make sure the wound wasn't deep. He breathed in and aimed for the side of a metal vase. Kagami was about to open her mouth but Mordecai had already fired. The bullet ricocheted a few times before embedding itself into The young girls shoulder. The bullet wasn't deep but it was the unique qualities of the bullet.

A concentrated ice round, turned her left shoulder and her arm into ice.

"Half an hour. If it's taken care of in half an hour then she'll save that arm. Come on let's get out of here." Mordecai said as the pair disappeared out of the window


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2010)

Hells rock-

"Urgh..." Kaimetsu shook his head, his arms chained above him and his legs chained to the ground. "The hell?" He looked around. "Oh, You're awake." The CP5 member sat before him once more. "Are you prepared to tell me your connection to David Jal Kan now?" He asked. "I don't know.. what your talking about." He coughed. "I see." Behind the man seemed to be a rather large Samurai dressed in thick heavy armor. "I brought the Vice chief down here. I figured you'd be... non-compliant i suppose." He let out a sigh. "Your friends are up there creating a ruckus, the head guards and jailers will deal with them soon."

He took out a deck of cards and began to shuffle them. "Have you ever had a Tarot reading?" He asked, still shuffling the cards. "You see, originally, these were just used as a card game. Much like a normal deck of cards. But mystics found you could tell the future by these games." He began placing cards on the table. "You ask a question, each time you put a card down you see." He looked at one card. "I asked if you had a connection with David. this card signifies a deep bond. I asked how deep the bond was, This card signifies the father and the son."

He looked at Kaimetsu, the samurai's body seemed to shake. "Though, David has no children, so you must be like a son to him. Or perhaps, he's like a father to you." He grinned. "The rest of the cards don't matter, they were questions about your crew. Betrayal, The user and Death." He stood up and put the cards back. "Of course, i don't believe in fortune telling or even the cards themselves. I just made up a bunch of hooplah to get a reaction." He looked over at David. "It's hard to tell.. your reactions could mean you truly hate this man or truly care for him.. but what i can say is you have some kind of connection." He smirked. "Very well, That's all i needed." He gave Kaimetsu a light pat on the cheek. "Take care and enjoy your stay in hell."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 31, 2010)

CFP-

Derrick sighed, "Well I guess we can all handle getting food on our own without too much trouble. I hope..." he walks off into the town, "We'll meet back up in a little, I guess I'll take a look around on my own."



InfIchi said:


> "Hahahah! you worry too much my friend!" He laughed. "Perhaps we should think about what kind of crew members we need in the most important order... I would say, Navigator, Helmsman, Chef, Doctor, shipwright! to begin at the very least." He rubbed his chin. "Perhaps you have some more input?"



"You think a Helmsman's more important than a Doctor or a Chef?" he asked walking over after he had finished preparing the ship for its departure, "I'm pretty sure one of us can handle turning a wheel but whatever you say Cap."

"I guess a Navigator would be a good idea, seeing how I just stumbled upon your island by luck and I doubt you have any experience," he says scratching the back of his head, "I don't know, your the captain, your supposed to make these decisions. I'm the swordsmen, I'm supposed to cut people..." he says leaning back against the railing of the ship.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "You think a Helmsman's more important than a Doctor or a Chef?" he asked walking over after he had finished preparing the ship for its departure, "I'm pretty sure one of us can handle turning a wheel but whatever you say Cap."
> 
> "I guess a Navigator would be a good idea, seeing how I just stumbled upon your island by luck and I doubt you have any experience," he says scratching the back of his head, "I don't know, your the captain, your supposed to make these decisions. I'm the swordsmen, I'm supposed to cut people..." he says leaning back against the railing of the ship.



"Obviously!" Damien laughed. "Do you not understand? We need a helmsman so that we do not HAVE to man the helm, thus giving us more time to find the doctor and the chef! though, I fear that our search for the doctor and chef would be hampered if we did not have the proper helmsmen to man it! we must find a man of strength and standing! Yes!" He nodded. "Very good! now then... What... way... are we going?" He blinked.. He wasn't quite familiar with the sea and he didn't think that his swordsman had a map either.....

"Right... well... We'll continue to sail in a forward direction till we see land!" He laughed. "I like a gamble! So wanna place your bets! WILL WE MAKE IT TO LAND OR DIE AT SEA!" He began to laugh again. "This is such an exciting moment, i can't wait! what will happen!? will our lucky prevail or will we drown? This is truly a game of chance that i couldn't bear to not be apart of!"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 1, 2010)

*Trinity Islands*

"You go left I go right" Shi said darting off. Aisu followed suit and the duo moved out in unison flanking the Lt. "What the fuck do you think you are doing here?" Aisu asked the air around him growing cold as the control over his power fluctuated. "Is this the famous marine justice?!" Aisu demanded as he and Shi closed the gap. "THEY WERE JUST CHILDREN!" Aisu roared swinging his sword violently. "I won't forgive you if you slack off Aisu" Shi said taking his tonfa off his belt.

Aisu's sword wrecked the floor where he Lt. had been standing a millisecond before. "Aisu you are being sloppy" Shi said as he bursted forward towards the Lt. his tonfa whirling. Shi began to attack the Lt. but he was clearly out matched. "Get the fuck over here Aisu" Shi said as the Lt. began to pressure him. "I know what I am doing" Aisu said appearing behind the Lt., "don't underestimate me!" "Sloppy" Xeeno said back handing Aisu into the wall.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 2, 2010)

_Cliffy City_

It was lunch break now. Dr. Linerauf, Nile and the Badger were at the Grey Sweater, an old but cheap diner near the city's marine outpost. 

"So, have you two decided to join my flock?" Badger asked. "Such strong warriors like yourselves will fit right in the church of Khorn-amon."

Linerauf laughed. "You are a silly badger." She pinches the small mammal's cheeks. "Such fine muscles you have. May I cut you open?"

"Dr. Linerauf I'm quite sure the badger would appreciate that." Nile said. "Unless of course he'll let me attach that third arm I keep suggesting to him."

"While my god isn't against physical improvements in order to make oneself deadlier I feel that I am strong enough to do his will?" 

"Which is to beat people up?"

"Exactly." 

"Hey, are you 3 ordering, or what?" An old waitress asked grumpily. "If you're not then get out!"

Outside, Agent Ruby and several marines are about to go inside the Gray Sweater for a meal themselves. 

"Are you sure you wish to eat here ma'am? There are a lot of high class restaurants in Cliffy City that a government official would be better fit to dine in." A marine asked.

Ruby rolled her eyes. "I'm no prissy noble forced to drag his own weight around. This place would be fine."

Over at Linerauf's table, the trio were still conversing over a hot plate of pork chops. 

"So how much money have you two accumulated for your trip brother and sister?" Badger asked while he cut his porkchop.

"Dr. Mooring doesn't pay much unfortunately." Nile lamented. "And on top of that maintaining my precious machines and other important items like food and water means that I barely have a million berri to my name. "

"Ja, Dr. Mooring is a bit of a cheapskate." Linerauf agreed. "But then again he did raise me like I was his daughter."

"So he isn't your father?"

"No." Linerauf's smile wavered. "But he's the closest I have to one."

"According to Father Ganesh, Parents are those who teach their children how to fight the war of life." Badger said.

"Let's sit over there, by the window." Ruby pointed to a table next to Linerauf's. "Wait a minute..." She eyes a familiar hat on top of a young man. "No... he died..." 

"Constructing arms is getting tiring."The young man stretched his arms. They were brand new and improved, with more features built into them than before. "I long to build something magnificent and worthwhile."

"He's alive." Ruby's blood boils with rage. "My mission isn't over after all."


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 2, 2010)

*At the Trinity Island Orphanage*

Xeeno backhanded Aisu and he flew through the air and slammed into the wall, he began to walk toward him and raided his sword. When he brought it down Shi was there to block the attack with his tonfa.

"WAKE UP!!!!" Shi shouted 

His legs buckled and he dropped to one knee, Aisu jumped over him and swung his sword but there was a loud sound of steel meeting steel. Shi looked up to see the sword on Xeeno's neck, Aisu had a look of shocked surprise on his face. He slapped away the sword and grabbed Aisu before he could move for it. Shi threw a pair of spiders that landed on Xeeno but he was quick he threw Aisu and flicked his hand and they flew off his sleeve and exploded in the air.

"I've seen that already" Xeeno said
"If you don't have anything new, just die" 

Shi helped Aisu to his feet and began to make gestures with his hand, there was a look of surprise on Aisu's face he began to furiously gesture back but Shi continued.

"What the fuck are you two doing?" Xeeno said moving toward them 

There was suddenly a pair of huge explosions and the room was full of smoke.

"A smoke screen to cover your attacks?"
"Not good enough"

Xeeno began to fire off attacks blindly in the smoke when the smoke cleared he looked around and the sword was gone and so were Shi and Aisu

"Those fucking brats ran"
"The smoke was to cover a retreat not an attack" he said angrily

He pulled out his den den mushi

"THOSE FUCKING BRATS GOT AWAY, NO ONE LEAVES THIS FUCKING ISLAND!!!!!"

Shin and Aisu ran as fast as they could

"You coward" Aisu said under his breath
"We couldn't beat him, not with me having to protect you" Shi said

Tears were rolling down both of the boys face, Aisu knew that running away was the only chance they had. They couldn't die and leave Claire alone, none of them were old enough to remember losing their parents but this was like losing the only family they ever knew. They reached the caves and entered

"She would have wanted us to live" Shi said
"I will never forgive the marines" Aisu said
"She wouldn't want us to live with vengeance in our hearts" Claire said sniffling from the darkness in front of them.

Both boys went silent but they were thinking the same thing, vengeance was already in their hearts and they wouldn't rest until Xeeno was dead.

"I wish I wasn't so weak" Shi said angrily

Claire got up to comfort him but Aisu and Shi looked at each other, there were voices coming from outside. 

"Fuck they found us already" Shi said
"Aisu seal off the area behind us"

He walked over and with great difficulty he made a wall of ice that blocked the area behind them. Shi helped him stand they were both pretty tired with the training then the fight they didn't have much left in the tank. 

"Where are we going?" Claire asked
"We're leaving this place forever" Shi said in a sad voice
"How are we going to do that?" Aisu asked in an annoyed tone

Shi didn't answer he simply walked

"Where are you going?" Aisu said sounding more annoyed
"We've explored this entire cave already"

Shi reached an area with an over hang and squeezed through a hole in the wall. Aisu and Claire looked at each other in shock and followed, then entered a huge natural room there was something covered with a large piece of cloth in the middle of the room. There was a small hole in the ceiling that let some of the light from the full moon into the room.

"Where did this come from?" Claire asked in amazement
"An earthquake opened it up about 2 years ago" Shi answered

Shi walked over to the cloth covered object in the middle of the room and pulled the cloth away exposing a humongous metallic eagle. The little light that came through the hole hit it and the room lit up. Each feather seemed to be hand made and placed individually

"I've been working for this for 2 years" Shi said
"It was going to be a present to the village" he said sadly
"Get on" 

Aisu and Claire knew what he had planned

"How are we going to get out?" Claire asked
"Cover your ears and close your eyes" Shi said

Shi walked over and jumped on the back of the huge metallic bird Claire held onto him tightly and Aisu hung onto her. A few bats flew out of Shi's sleeves and blew a huge hole where the moon light steamed though the whole places shook. He put his both hands on the neck of the eagle and it fluttered to life and screeched loudly and took off into the air. 

"_Sir I think they're over here_" they heard a voice say

The eagle flew past a man that was investigating the huge hole and off into the night sky

"That's them, stop them" Xeeno screamed

Shi slumped over on the back of the eagle but Claire held him up. 

"The next time we meet it will be different" Shi said softly


----------



## Vergil (Feb 2, 2010)

There was some screaming from the room where Kagami and Mordecai had escaped from. The girl had found her arm frozen in ice However, it was at that point that the mission shifted from a stealth mission to a 'holy shit look at all those people trying to kill us' mission. There were guards everywhere.

"You ready?" Mordecai asked as he backed off to a safe sniping distance

Kagami rolled up her sleeves "Hell yeah!"

She snapped her fingers and a variety of objects began to materialise out of nowhere as enemy gunfire fired at them. One of them was part of a wall, that provided ample cover.

"Just out of interest, where did the wall come from?"

"I dunno, someone's house." Kagami said taking cover

"That's what I thought. Let's just hope it wasn't someone's bathroom" Mordecai said as he lined up a shot. The guards weren't wearing helmets, so no one could sneak in via disguise, however it didn't do them much good now. It probably would have saved their lives.

BANG BANG

The shots flew out of the gun, hitting their intended targets. The heads exploded in a red mist as Mordecai used the explosive rounds. There wasn't any need to, he just hadn't used them in a long time.

"Damn! That felt good." He said smirking

"I'm sure other girls would find it creepy that that's the most pleasure you get, but I find it sweet." Kagami said teleporting a piano onto 3 guards, with that horrific sound. "Booyeah!"

"Come on, we have to get out of here. They won't call Kurohara as long as we're in the grounds."

"'Kay I'm on it, you better not do anything indecent to me whilst I'm out!" Kagami said.

"Hah! If I wanted to I could have done that when we were in that first island. You were shitfaced and took off your top and clambered all over me"

"W-W-What?!" Kagami said horrified and then paused, "What do you mean if you wanted to?" she asked meekly

"Later. For now concentrate and get us out of here otherwise..."

"No! I wanna know now!" she said petulantly

"Ugh. Fine....it...it means you were too drunk and you..." Mordecai wasn't one to be honest with his feelings, "Can we talk about this when people aren't trying to kill us?"

Kagami smiled, more than satisfied. "Sure."

She furrowed her brow as she teleported a set of stairs beside the wall. She dropped, Mordecai catching her and hoisting her over his shoulder. 

"Freaking women! What's with the 'What do you mean' shit. I mean what I mean! Bloodwing, buy us some time!" The bird sped through the air slicing at the guards as the pair made their getaway.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 2, 2010)

Gaja said:


> Pierre rushed towards the exit of the building, since he figured that the majority of the guards would go in and try to suppress the riots. Seeing as Alex ran of the former sheriff stuck close to Feroy, the guy was going to face the warden of this place, indeed he would most likely have the hardest time.
> 
> "Ok the outer walls are that way. Good luck with the angry midget."
> 
> ...



"Damn it all... You guys really can't leave it alone..."

With all those prisoners going around destroying the prison, and trying to break out they were after him... How unfair. Really unfair, so it seemed like he had to do something about it. Raising an eyebrow in his prison outfit he assumed a fighting stance. The three guards all stormed at him like bulls with their batons raised. With a serious look on his face Pierre jumped out towards the guards doing a fast roundhouse kick, knocking two of them into the nearby wall. The last remaining guard was on the ground, his hands over his head, as he avoided the kick but had no answer for the inmates skills. Pierre with a smile bowed down asking.

"Ummm could you show me where you keep your cannons? Please???"

"NEVER!!!"

The guard yelled out in protest, he was a guard at Hell's Rock, he wouldn't be intimidated... 

!!!

As he was about to think "... an inmate." a big kick landed into the body of the guard, Pierre looking at him while firing away another.

"I'm looking... for the... guns!"

During each pause a kick was delivered, he didn't have much time really, they needed to break out of here fast... A few seconds later Pierre was dragin the guard with him making a left.

"You sure it's this way?"

Too beat up the guard just nodded, all purple and in pain as the former sheriff continued his search around the giant prison.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 2, 2010)

*With Aisu, Shi and Claire*

The marines opened fire as the eagle soared away. "Frost presence!" Aisu said slowing the bullets, he quickly swatted them away with his sword as the trio made their escape. "WHO IS RESPONSIBLE FOR THIS UTTER FAILURE?!" Xeeno demanded in a rage as the eagle flew out of sight. "I can't forgive them" Aisu said slamming his fist down on the eagle. "Hey take it easy" Shi said breathing a bit heavily, "powering something this big is already difficult enough."

_A few hours later....._

"Its not your fault" Claire insisted. "Yes it is!" Aisu shouted, "I brought this on everyone, with my selfish want of this sword" Aisu said glaring at Hyourinmaru. Suddenly the eagle wavered in its flight and Aisu glanced over at Shi. He was beginning to drift off to sleep, he was tired from the days events and powering the eagle. "HEY!" Aisu said throwing a small ice pebble at Shi. The pebble caught Shi in the forehead and he jolted away stabilizing the eagle.

_A few hours later......._

Shi was now at his limit, Aisu and Claire had to be constantly waking him as the flight dragged on. "He can't keep this up for much longer!" Aisu said trying to think of a solution. "LAND!" Claire squealed pointing at an island on the horizon. As the eagle neared the island it went into a spiral dive. Shi had fallen asleep again, and this time he wasn't waking up! As Claire tried frantically to wake him Aisu's brain snapped into gear. He grabbed Claire and Shi and jumped off the back of the spiraling eagle over the open water.

"I can't swim with you both" Claire screamed as they plummeted towards the water. "Shut up, I need to concentrate, I am no where near mastering this and I only have one shot!" Aisu roared as he focused intently on his fruit. A millisecond before they hit the water Aisu uttered two words, "ICE AGE!" The trio plummeted into the ocean and were instantly encased in a small sphere of ice. The eagle plummeted into the water not too far from them, they were now at the mercy of the waves.

_An hour later......._

The nearly melted ice sphere washed up on to the shore of the island next to the slightly damaged eagle. Finally in the clear Aisu let go of his icy grasp and the sphere shattered. Shi was still asleep and Claire had to drag him up out of the water to make sure the tide didn't claim him. Aisu struggled to get above the tide and just as he managed to he passed out. "I always have to be taking care of them" Claire smiled to herself as she dragged the boys to rest beneath a shady coconut tree.


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 3, 2010)

*Gavuu Island Noth Blue*

Shi sat bolt upright he looked around and saw Claire and Aisu sleeping in the shade of a tree. He'd passed out for exhaustion, he sat there trying to remember the events of the previous day. It all came back to him in a sudden rush, he clenched his fists tightly and ground his teeth. 

"I have to find out where we are" he said to himself

10 minute eagles shot out in different directions to search the Island. He sat down next to his friends and closed his eyes and concentrated on the different eagles as they flew swiftly through the sky. After a few about 10 minutes he found a huge city. The Island they were on was huge, he'd only seen it on maps and read about it. There was a large casino run by a pirate crew that apparently went to the grand line and gotten demolished. The WG left them alone because it was profitable for them. The crew had to pay a percentage of their monthly profit to the WG. That's what Shi remembered reading at least.

He made his eagles come back and he checked his pockets, there was absolutely no money. He thought about ways to make money, there was stealing but Claire would never go for that. He began to think of several different schemes. He was interrupted by a soft sigh from his left. He turned to see Claire looking at him. Her eyes were red and puffy, she'd obviously been crying again. He looked at her and tried to smile. She returned his smile and she got up and came to sit next to him.

"How do you feel?" she asked him
"I'm fine, I was just exhausted" he replied
"Where are we?" she said looking around
"Gavuu Island" Shi answered

Just then there was a loud rumble and Shi looked behind Claire, Aisu sat up and rubbed his stomach.

"Jeez what do you have living inside you?" Shi said shaking his head

Just then there was an equally loud rumble from Shi's stomach

"The same thing you have in you" Aisu said hotly
"Hatred and vengeance?" Shi said softly

Claire heard what he said and shook her head but Aisu nodded

"Lets get moving toward the city" Shi said getting to his feet.
"I found a small spring on the way, we'll get some water there"
"How far is it?" Aisu asked
"About two days I think"

With that they fell silent and began to walk


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 3, 2010)

*Gavuu Island, North Blue*

The trio arrived the spring and immediately fell to their knees. Aisu and Shi took their heads into the water and began to drink thirstily as Claire greedily scooped the water into her mouth with her hands. "We need to be able to carry some with us or we won't make it" Claire said panting gratefully at the hydration. Aisu and Shi pulled their heads out of the water to breathe and Aisu took of his white haori and tossed it to Claire. "Wash it" he said panting, "we will use it to carry water."

"I don't know where you come from" Shi said wiping his mouth, "but cloth doesn't hold water very well." "Shut it Shi" Aisu said sticking his head back into the water. "Just watch" Aisu said when he resurfaced. Claire handed Aisu the "cleaner" haori and Aisu got to his knees and dropped it into the spring. He fashioned it into a bag underwater and tied it off. "See now its full of water" Aisu said commenting on how the bag bulged with the water inside of it.

"So take it out of the water then smart ass" Shi said smugly. "Sure" Aisu said with a sly smile. "Ice age!" Aisu said placing his hand against the water bag. Aisu pulled the now bag of ice to the surface and looked at Shi smugly. "You said we were carrying water in it not ice" Shi said defiantly. "We will be carrying your remains in it if you don't start watching how you talk to me fool" Aisu snapped. "Is that so knave" Shi said as tensions began to rise. There were two resounding swats as Claire hit them both over the head with a tree branch. "That's enough, lets go" Claire said.

*With Marcus*

"No need to tremble in fear" Marcus said loudly and haughtily. "No harm shall come to any of you so long as I, the great Marcus Graves, am present" Marcus said folding his arms tightly around his chest as he strutted down the street. *"Oh Oda"* someone commented, *"he is back again."* "The man with over 10,000 doukiri and the master of all rokushiki techniques is on the scene!" Marcus shouted to anyone who would listen. "You may have the honor of treating me to lunch" Marcus said pointing at a random man standing in the street.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 3, 2010)

*Adrift in the East Blue...*
Two teenage girls, sisters as it were, sit in an old battered row boat in the middle of the ocean, drifting aimlessly under the hot sun. 

"I NEED WATER!!" Rose, the younger sister cries, waggling her dry and cracked tongue back and forth. The heat of the sun has turned her fair skinned cheeks and forehead as bright red as a Lobster. 

Amelia, the older sister who looks little better, sits up boltright in a daze and points an accusing finger at Rose, who is now beating her forehead against the floor of the boat, over and over again.

"Well you should've thought of that before we had to run away from home like little criminals...no wait now we are criminals!"   Amelia responds tersely. 

"I'll just drink some of this sea water then!" Rose responds matter of factly, tilting herself over the side to scoop up some water. 

"No!" 

Just as Rose is about to sip the salt water from her cupped hands, Amelia slaps the water out of her sister's hands. Rose looks back at Amelia with a shocked expression which quickly turns towards annoyance. 

"You can't drink that stuff!" 

"Why?!" 

"Cause it'll make you delusional...oh yeah you already are delusional," she adds in a whisper. 

"Delus-iu-what?" Rose asks queerly with the kind of confused face she gets when she doesn't quite get something. 

"It's bad for you and that's that!"  Amelia says in a firm and final voice while crossing her arms.

Rose quickly returns to banging her head against the floor while muttering curses about sea water being just as good as any water, since it's just a bit a saltier is all. 

"How did we even end up in this mess?!" Amelia cries.

_Yesterday morning..._
Amelia sits with a bored face as she mans the counter of the grocery store that used to belong to her mother and father. She's pretty much been running the place since her mother died several years ago. 

Rose enters suddenly with a bright smile and a black shiner over her left eye. her auburn hair is all frazzled and messy, and her clothes are equally as disheveled. "Morning Amy!" she says in a pleasant voice. She holds something behind her back with her left hand as she approaches the counter. 

"What did you do _now_? Did you get into a fight _again_?" Amelia asks Rose in a dubious voice, sighing inwardly at the trouble her younger sister seems to get into on a daily basis, which she herself has to clean up more often then not. "And just what are you hiding behind your back?" 

"Wow you must be psychical or something?" Rose asks in an awed voice. 

Amelia stretches out her fight palm towards the girl, "Well let's see it!" she says in a tone of voice more like a mother then an older sister who's only three years older. 

Rose shrugs and drops a dark purple colored fruit onto Amelia's hand. It looks almost like an oversized strawberry in shape, and has swirling patterns running all over the skin. Amelia's eyes bug out and she does a double take, has to do a double take, to confirm that what she's holding isn't an illusion. She's seen such a thing in books but never thought she would ever in this lifetime hold one in her very hand 

"That's a-"

"A Devil's Fruit! Cool huh?!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 3, 2010)

*Hell's Rock: The tower itself*
Feroy barbarically tears through the guards of the sevententh floor of Hell's Rock. The young captain had eighteen floors left to clear before he could duke it out with the Chief Warden, but with the number of floors and guards swarming about the levels, ascending each floor was becoming ever more fatiguing than the last. Even still, Feroy seemed to have enough energy to clear two-hundred levels. Escape was heavy on his mind and he intended to do so. He IS the next pirate king, afterall. So the vigorous captain continued on, taking out a couple of guards with a few kicks and punches here or there. Not too much attention was focused on the inside of the prison since there was chaos outside in the prison yard.

*Meanwhile.....*
"Chief Warden-sama!!!!" A guard dashed towards the fearless dwarf warden of Hell's Rock bearing a worried expression.

"Sir, there's an intruder inside the main building!! He's been identified as Feroy Toglory, Captain of the Hoax Pirate Crew! He has a bounty of only 5,000,000!"

"WHAT?!" The warden boomed in a loud and quite literally thunderous voice. The guard who was easily MUCH taller than the warden was knocked off of his feet and fell to the ground. The warden walked upon the guard's chest into he was directly in his face.

"I assume you worthless fools captured him already, RIGHT??" The warden said as saliva flew from his mouth onto the guard's fearful face.

"Well, n-n-no s-s-sir..."

*ZZZZZZZAAAAAAPPPPPPP!!*

The guard was fried like fish at a grand family fish fry. The warden proceeded to walk off his chest and view the scene below. It was simply chaos.

"Idiots here can't even contain a 5,000,000 beri prisoner. How pathetic. I'll easily find him and put him down with that necklace!" The warden said as he projected his electrical senses throughout the entire prison looking for someone who has invaded the main prison tower. To his dismay, the warden found nothing.

"THAT SCOUNDREL IS THROUGH!!!!!" The warden said upon realizing Feroy had removed the necklace.

*Floor 27....*
"Almost there!" Feroy said as he pressed on through the twenty-seventh floor.

*BOOOOOOOM!!!*

Suddenly the ceiling was destroyed causing Feroy to pounce back. As the smoke cleared the warden was seen standing before Feroy, electricity swarming about him.

"YOU LITTLE RODENT!!"
"You should be the last one calling someone little..."

"I'LL KILL YOU!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 3, 2010)

*The Holy Land: Mariejois*
A single marine enters the grand meeting hall in the Holy Land, Mariejois. The marine wears a coat upon his shoulders symbolizing his rank as a Rear-Admiral. Marine High Admiral Aihato was seated at the table with a couple of other Vice Admirals.

The Rear-Admiral stopped and saluted to his superiors with the utmost of respect upon entering.

"Please forgive the interruption Admiral Aihato-sama and Vice Admirals, but I have urgent information concerning the world balance that must be reported immediately!" The Rear-Admiral reluctantly said.

The two Vice Admirals had a look of anxiety on their face while Admiral Aihato looked more calm and professional.

"Okay, out with it already." Admiral Aihato said as she joined her fingers on the table.

"Yes ma'am, of course!" The rear-admiral said as he straightened his posture. "Recently in the New World there has been numerous battles between many pirate crews over who would inherit Yajuu's vacant territory and Yonkou position. Things have been completely chaotic!" The rear-admiral began.

His eyes then became shadowed and sweat started to come down his face. 

"But.....there has been one pirate crew that has recently dominated all the rest. The fighting has ceased and this pirate along with *her* crew has assumed the position as a Yonkou. Even all the other pirates recognize their superior strength. Tsubihime and her crew, the Harlots, have now acquired the vacant territory and reign over the New World beside  the other Yonkou!!!"

For a moment Admiral Aihato was silent. The two Vice Admirals looked as if they were ready to kill over from the news. 

"Tsubihime...she was always a powerful and troublesome pirate. She isn't as psychotic as Yajuu was, but she's just as deadly. Inform Fleet Admiral Meji at once!" Aihato ordered.

"YES MA'AM!" The rear-admiral said before running off.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 4, 2010)

_Meiji's Office, Mariejois_

The marine who just reported to Admiral Aihato rushes in to Meiji's office. Inside the old Fleet-Admiral is asleep, dreaming of retirement.

"Fleet Admiral-sama! Fleet Admiral-sama! Please wake up!" 

Meiji awakens from his stupor and brushes off some slobber from his mouth. "Blast it young man can't you see I'm sleeping!"

"B-but it's very urgent sir! A new Yonkou has risen!"

Meiji slams his large fists on his table. "A new Yonkou!? Why didn't you tell me earlier!?"

"Well..." The Vice-Admiral stuttered.

"Out with it! Who is this new Yonkou!?'

"Tsubihime of the Harlots sir!" 

Meiji stands up from his seat and walks to the door. "I want information on how much territory she acquired! Send it to my office by the end of the week, if noy earlier!" The old marine leaves his office, shaken. "She is not going to like this."

_With Nile_
Nile got off his seat and faced Agent Ruby. His blood runs cold as the marines surround him and his comrades.

"Former Researcher Nile!" Ruby declared. "In the name of the New Government, I arrest you for sabotage and escaping custody!"    

"Nile!? You're a fugitive?" Linerauf stared at him. "Why didn't you tell us?"

"The circumstances in which I was branded as a criminal is difficult to explain. I'll tell you two later after we escape from the marines." He aims his fist at one of the marines. "Let us pass, now."

The Badger sighs. "Battle-Brother, they will not pass just because you tell them to. Allow me to show you the way" He jumps at the nearest marine and mauls his face. The other marines rush to their ally to try to get Badger off. The restaurant's patrons all run out to escape the incoming fight. 

"Let's go!" He grabs Linerauf's arm and runs away through the opening the marines made. 

Ruby looks at the marines as they try to get Badger off. "Idiots..." She mutters and goes after Nile and Linerauf.

"Soru Katana!" She kicks the ground ten times and rushes in front of Nile. At the same draws her sword, which whips out of its scabard like a flash. 

Nile and Linerauf are blown off their feet and crash into the window.

"That...was new..." He tries to get on his feet, but the end of Agent Ruby's scabard is thrusted on his throat. 

"Don't make a move..." She threatened. "And you." Ruby looks at Linerauf. She notices that she had an ID that identified her as an employee in the local hospital. "You have been decieved by this man. He is a very dangerous criminal wanted by the Government." 

The doctor gets up and faces Ruby"But why?" Linerauf asked. "He's completely harmless, and in fact he has served our community quite well!"

"All a ruse ." Ruby answered. "As for why he is a criminal, he concocted a deadly experiment that nearly destroyed a town." 

"I can hardly believe that." She shook her head in disbelief.

"Believe what you want." Ruby scoffed. "We are turning him in either way."

"I CANNOT ALLOW THAT!" A table is thrown at Ruby, forcing her to jump out of the way. 

"Who..." She looks at the restaurant, and sees the Badger carrying another table. 

"Hrah!" He throws the table at Agent Ruby, but she slices it in half before it reaches her. "Face me!" Badger jumps at Agent Ruby and chomps down on her katana. She swings the blade around trying to get him off but he continues to hold. 

"Get off my sword you filthy animal!" She screams as she hits the ground with her sword in an effort to get Badger off.

Badger finally lets go of the weapon and jumps to the top of a rooftop. He kneels down and mutter a prayer.  "Bless this day, God of War, for I have drawn blood in your name!" Brother Badger lashes his prayer beads out like a whip and nearly hits agent Ruby. A small hole is created at the point of impact.

"That was close." She thought. "Soru!" Ruby speeds towards Brother Badger and slashes him with her katana. 

Badger blocks most of the attack with his claws, but the impact was enough to damage him heavily. He counters with another swing of his prayer beads, but misses when she sorus out of the way. Agent Ruby appears behind his back and buries her blade in his arm. 

"This is not a fair battle... you are stronger than you look, but I have given my battle-brother time." Brother Badger said, grinning. "I shall meet you again when we are of even might." The Badger suddenly become transparent and falls through the rooftop and her katana. 

"What the hell..." Ruby felt like scratching her head in confusion, but had more important matters to deal with, like taking Nile in. "Wait, where is he?" She looks down to the ground, but cannot see him or the doctor. "DAMN IT, DAMN IT, DAMN IT!" She screamed, stabbing the ground in frustration. 

"Ma'am!" The marines ran out of the restaurant, all of them bruised and injured. "What happened?"

"HE ESCAPED, YOU IDIOTS!!" Ruby screamed. "I WANT THIS ENTIRE CITY ON LOCKDOWN! NO SHIPS LEAVE!" She ordered. "FIND THAT MAN NOW!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 4, 2010)

~ With Ivy ~

David walked around the mayor allowing his fingers to lightly tap the man on the head. Just lightly reminding him that his life could be ended at any time. How a former stand up type Marine that David once was could simply turn into a cold and callous killer was almost beyond  Ivy as she watched the man play with the mayor. ?What we want is simple.? David says as he plays with the mayor?s hair. ?We need some water, food and other supplies.? he says as he wraps his fingers into the tangled locks of the Mayors hair. Then pulling the man?s head back David produces a large knife from behind his back. ?We also need a paint job for out ship.? David continues as he pulls the blade under the mayor?s neck. ?If you don?t comply or make our time here more then it?s worth we?ll execute him with out reservation.? David adds as just the mere weight of the mayor?s skin causes the blade to knick him. A collective gasp from the ladies of the audience can be heard as a trickle of blood runs down the mayor?s neck.

 ?Also were looking for people to join our humble family.? Ivy interjects as Lal walks up beside her.  ?This is our First Mate, if any wishes to join you can talk with her, or if you cause troubles you can be killed by her.? Ivy said with a bit of a cold air about her.  ?As far as the paintjob is concerned I want the ship black.? Ivy says as she stands to her feet. A man trying to leave the square catches her attention and quick as a whip Ivy?s hand traces along her  body and out toward the man. A glint sparkles briefly in the light. Moments late the man wails in pain as he crumbles to his knees a knife sticking out of is back centered between his shoulder blades. The man breaths heavily paralyzed form the neck down form the knife. He sweats bullets as Ivy decides what to do with him.  ?Execute him.? Ivy commands without batting an eyelash.  ?Are their any seamstress? out there?? Ivy ask as a pirate walks up beside the man and buries a pistol in the mans skull. A lone woman raises her hand as a single shot echoes out. 

As the body hits the ground a smile crosses Ivy?s lips.  ?Good, you?ll come with me then. Everyone else. You know what to do.? Ivy says as she walks toward the woman that raised her hand.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 4, 2010)

DLP-

The duo had been sailing for a few days, "I'm thinking I'm going to win that bet about starving at sea..." Roy comments, hanging over the railing of the boat, "Well we can't have that," he says from the helm, "I bet we find an island any minute now!" he shouts with a grin.

Roy's lying on the deck, face smacked against the floor, "We've been sailing for days, what makes you think we'll find an island now." he sighed, "Your on, not like it matters, making a bet with a soon to be dead man."

"LAAAND!" Roy perks up, he looks over at an island in the distance, his eyes turn yellow with suprise. They then turn red when he turns towards Damien, "You tricked me!"

He grinned, "You agreed to the terms. Looks like you'll be finding us a navigator," the Samurai facepalms, "I should stop agreeing to these things without finding out what I'm betting..."


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 4, 2010)

*Gavuu Island*

Shi Aisu and Claire walked along and chatted as they walked. 

"So what are we going to do when we get there?"
"I think we should get jobs and start over" Claire said
"I don't think I can just forget what happened" Shi said clenching his fist

Aisu nodded in agreement

"What can you do?" Claire asked
"You can't fight the marines" she said her voice shaking
"That's the problem with the world, people get bullied and then run away"
"I'm not running away" Aisu said loudly
"Please you two promise me you won't try to get revenge, we'll just get jobs and live here"
"I can't promise you that" Shi and Aisu said simultaneously

The glared at each other but they looked ahead before Claire could see them

"Besides the swordBOY has no skill"
"You can get a job in a restaurant"
"I have a few different skills"
"I can do lots of things" Aisu said defensively 

Claire shushed him as a huge city came into view on the horizon the picked up the paste a bit. The closer they got to the city the busier it got, they were now on a road where people were walking to and from the city. Once they were within the city limits they made a plan. 

"I'll go find somewhere for us to stay for now" Shi said
"While i'm doing that I'll find a place to work"
"Assu I hope you can find a place where they allow retards to work"

Aisu made a move to lunge at Shi but Claire grabbed him by the time they turned he was lost in the crowd.

"I hate when he does that" Claire said with a frown
"I'll leave it to you to find something to do" she said with a smile
"I smell food in that direction" she said pointing 
"Chefs have to have impeccable senses" she said with a smile as she walked off

*With Shi *

He watched the others go from in the crowd, he was excellent at getting lost in a crowd. 

"Well I'll need some money" Shi said

He began to walk through the crowd, he was very good at picking pockets. Hi was was different, he used his power. He touched purses and coin bags and they untied themselves and fell to the floor or into his hand. He walked about a bit more until he had enough money for an inn for the night. 

"OK now that's settled"
"I need to go find something to do during the day so I don't get in trouble with Claire"

He sent out a few eagles in secret to look for a jewelers shop. It wasn't long before he found one that he was looking for. He made his way over and entered the shop.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 4, 2010)

Gene Island...

A tiny peaceful island in the South Blue, there is rarely ever any trouble and everyone gets along...well almost everyone. As the townspeople enjoy another enjoyable day in each other's company, one's heart sinks. 

"P-pirates!" he shouts. Everyone else's eyes shoot open, "But who would want to attack this island!" a woman shouts, "There's nothing worth anything on it, it's small and not worth capturing, what are they thinking!" 

"Well from the looks of it they're gona' be a serious problem, their ship is huge!" he says in shock, "Well there's only one thing we can do..." an old bald man with a shiny head, "What can we do Mayor, hide? Beg? Pack as many of us as we can on fishing boats and leave?" 

He shakes his head, "It's a small island, they must be here to cause trouble so they'll find us if we hide...Pirates are merciless, begging will do nothing...Our fishing boats couldn't get much further than seeing distance from the island. We have one choice left," he deepens his voice, "We fight..." 

With the DLP...

The two dock their ship and hop off, "We managed to find the smallest island in the world, awesome," Roy says kicking some dirt, "I doubt anyone here has ever left this island, no chance they'd know how to navigate the sea."

Damien goes to say something but Roy holds up his hand, "I'm done taking your bets for a while...I've already gota' find a damn navigator now," he suddenly unsheaths his sword and slices something coming right at him, "A rock?" he asks himself as he notices what he had sliced.

"G-get out of here!" a voice comes from the trees. Suddenly the mayor pops up from another bush, "There are only two of them! We can do this everyone, attack!" out of no where everyone on the island rushes out of their positions, armed with frying pans, kitchen knives, brooms, rocks, anything that can be used as a weapon.

The two pirate's eyes widen, "Eh, what the hell are we supposed to do? Kill them or ask them for a place to stay for the night..." he says, gripping his blade, his eyes orange with confusion.

On the other side of Gene Island...

We focus on a small cabin, alone in the woods, nothing but trees surrounding it. Inside this cabin a brown haired man with glasses sits at a desk, writing something with great intensity, "Bah!" he crumples up his paper and tosses it away.

"I just can't get this right!" he sighs and holds his face in his hands. He then shakes his head and gets up, "Something's going on and it's ruining my creative juices' flow..." he grabs a small sheet of paper and touches it with his index finger.

He scripples a small eye with his finger and ink flows out of the tip, "Ink Eye," he then seems to lift it off the paper, "Raivu!" he shouts and the eye leaves the paper and becomes three dimensional.

The floating, inky eye looks at it's creater, "Go find out what those idiots in town are doing, it's really pissing me off whatever it is..." and with that the eye floated out the window and headed to the other side of the island.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 4, 2010)

With the DLP-

"Hmm, Let's see." Damien pulled a coin from his pocket and flipped it. "Head's we fight, tails we surrender!" He laughed. "Are you going to risk your life on a game of chance!?" Roy shouts at him. "I will always..." he grabbed the coin as it spun in the air. "LEAVE IT TO CHANCE!" He slammed the coin down on the back of his palm. "Now let's see!" He removed his right hand to reveal the coin. "HEADS!" he shouts.

"DICE ROAD!" He shouts, creating a brick like road of dice that extended over the citizens. "Then, Dice hammer!" He crates more dice and climbs up the road. "Here we go! DICE BULLET RAIN!" Damien shouts, pounding the road with the hammer and causing the dice to fall down on the people at alarming speed. "Change it up! DICE SPEARS!" the road begins to break apart and form spears as it falls to the ground. "Don't fall behind! we don't have all day!"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 5, 2010)

*Gavuu Island*

*With Aisu*

"That cock sucker really needs to start watching how he talks to me" Aisu muttered to himself as he wandered down the street. Ignoring the looks he attracted in his garb Aisu made his way to the dojo he had spotted from the roof he had climbed earlier. Aisu removed his footwear at the door and entered the dojo quietly. The class that was in session stopped in their tracks to see a small boy enter the dojo. "You can't be serious" one of the older boys said, "who let the baby in?"

"Baby?!" Aisu said darkly the air around him growing cold. *"Show the newcomer your respect"* the master said approaching Aisu. *"My name is master Ying"* the man said bowing to Aisu. Aisu returned his bow, "I am Aisu of Trinity Islands" Aisu said introducing himself. *"Are you interested in joining our dojo?"* master Ying asked. "I am actually interested in a part time job as a teacher" Aisu said seriously. Master Ying smiled kindly at Aisu however the rest of the class erupted into laughter.

*"Well I could use some help around the dojo"* Master Ying began, *"but I am afraid I am looking for someone a bit older."* "What is it with this world and age" Aisu muttered to himself in annoyance. *"However stranger things have happened in this world"* Master Ying says scratching his chin thoughtfully. *"If you want the job you are going to have to prove yourself."* "I wouldn't have it any other way" Aisu said a smile splitting his face as he cracked his knuckles.

*"Well I can tell you are proficient in kenjutsu"* Master Ying says eyeing the sword strapped to Aisu's back. *"If I am not mistaken that blade is one of the 21 Ō Wazamono Grade Swords"* Master Ying said. *"No average swordman would be carrying such a blade, however how are your martial arts?"* "I am proficient in all known martial arts" Aisu responded, "my speciality however is kung fu." *"Excellent"* Master Ying said with a smile, *"I hope you don't mind but can I request you have a small sparring match with my head pupil here?"*

*With Marcus*

Despite the man turning Marcus down for the lunch offer Marcus followed him none the less. "It does my heart good to know I have time for my fans" Marcus commented as he followed the man into a restaurant. *"Look kid I already said I wasn't going to buy you any food"* the man said annoyed, *"stop following me."* "Ah yes I suspect the food shall be acceptable" Marcus responded, "however for one as great as I am it will never be good enough" Marcus said with a sigh.

*"Are you even hearing a word I say?"* the man asked Marcus who was now sitting across from him at a table. "Of course" Marcus responded, "ears as great as mine don't miss a word of praise that escapes your mouth, but I am afraid one as great as me can't succumb to flattery." The man face palmed hard with a loud *THWAP*. "I am a benevolent god there is no need to inflict pain on yourself to gain my blessing." The man slumped over the table and moaned in annoyance.

"Good afternoon" a soft voice said behind Marcus. "My name is Claire and I will be your waiter today" Claire said introducing herself. "I am new and this is my first day on the job so please forgive me if I make a mistake" Claire said with a smile. "Of course" Marcus said his back still to Claire, "a man as great as myself can always find it in his heart to forgive those below me." Marcus turned to face Claire with a smile and nearly shit himself. "If you are nice to me I might let you be my girlfriend" Marcus said recomposing himself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 5, 2010)

*Adrift in the East Blue…*
Amelia slowly awakens in a daze, her back stiff from laying on the old row boat that she and her sister Rose have been drifting upon for more then a day now. Her face feels hot and blistered to the touch and her throat feels as parched as the desert. With no water, or food, their time is running out. 

“Ugh I must’ve fainted,” she mumbles under her breath. “Rose how long was I o-“ 

Suddenly Amelia’s eyes widen in fear. Her sister is gone. 

“ROSE!” Amelia screams frantically, standing up boltright and shaking the boat from side to side. She feels her heart sink as she looks out across the water. “ROSE!!” Amelia cries, berating herself for failing to watch over her younger sister. 

Suddenly she hears the distant sound of water splashing. Amelia spins around and sees two hands struggle to keep above the water, before sinking kike stones. Without a second of hesitation Amelia grabs a long piece of rope secured to the boat and wraps it around her right wrist. Then she dives into the water with the precision of a trained swimmer. 

Second after agonizing second passes, until suddenly Amelia splashes above the surface with her sister in her arms. Rose’s eyes snap open and she coughs up water.  

“WHY CAN’T I SWIM?!” Rose screams. 

The younger girl begins to struggle and wave her arms around frantically, almost elbowing Amelia in the face. It takes all of her effort to keep a grip on her panicked sister.  

“CALM DOWN. AND LET ME GET YOU TO THE BOAT!!” Amelia yells at her, while pulling herself and Rose slowly but surely towards the row boat via the rope around her wrist. 

With an audible grunt Amelia dumps her waterlogged sister onto the rowboat and heaves herself over, landing on her back and panting heavily. “What were you thinking going into the water like that anyways?!” she asks her sister.

Rose huddles against the far corner of the boat with a haunted look in her eyes and begins to cry. “You fainted and I didn’t know what to do…then I saw this Shark swim by and I thought I would catch it so we could finally get some food…but then…” Rose hyperventilates rapidly before finishing, “…but then when I dived into the water I couldn’t swim!! I just sunk!” 

“WHY CAN’T I SWIM?!” 

Amelia rolls over onto her side and crawls over to her sister, wrapping an arm around her shoulder. “It’s because of the Devil Fruit you ate…” Amelia hesitates, now knowing how to word the rest. In their rush to escape from home she didn’t have the time to tell Rose about how different her life would be from now on. Rose has always loved to swim.  

“I’m sorry Rose, I don't know any better way to put this but you won’t be able to swim again.” 

Rose looks out over the water and stares blankly at the waves, far in the distance a Shark fin appears and then quickly disappears beneath the waves.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 5, 2010)

*Gene Island...*

Roy watches a bit suprised by Damien's attack, "Hm...Not really a fan of attacking people that obviously don't belong on the battle field," his eyes become a mixture of black and blue and he walks forward. 

The towns people watch him for a moment before finally charging, weapons raised. They swing their frying pans, brooms and such, "Sorrow Strike," he spins to avoid the attacks, flips his blade around and strikes them all with the dull side of the weapon. They all fall to the ground and Roy sighs, "How boring..."

*On the other side of the island...*

The man in glasses continues at work, with little luck, "Ugh...Lets check up on what's going on, Eye Portal," he says drawing another eye on the paper. It suddenly starts to show what is shown through the ink eye.

What he sees is the towns people getting terribly beaten by two men. The eye looks at something else too, a pirate ship, the jolly rodger waving in the air. His eyes shoot open and he almost falls out of his chair. He rushes around, grabs a large bag and starts to throw several papers and books into it along with several other writing tools. He then rushes out of his cabin and slams the door behind him.

Damien and Roy continue to take on the towns people one after another, "This is about as exciting as I expected it to be," he says hitting another one on the head with his hilt.

"WAIT!" they all stop after hearing this voice, "Aaron!" the mayor shouts, "Have you come to help us with these pirate menaces! I knew you were-" but he gets smacked with a blast of black ink, "Don't think so old man," everyone watches confused.

"I'm here to get off this island," he shouts, a little out of breath from his run down, "And your going to take me!" he says shouting at the pirates, "I don't care if it's as a crew member or a captive, just get me the hell out of here!"

"I've been stuck on this place for my entire life...my parents enjoying their life at sea, I want that adventure! And with that inspiration I'll be able to write the greatest novel this world has ever seen!" he says imagining the finished product.

The two look at each other, "Uh, can you navigate?" Roy asked, scratching the back of his head, "Of course, I've studied everything I'd ever need to travel out at sea, who would leave without the ability to know where your going...?"

"...Fine, your in, lets just get out of here," Damien grins, "Looks like you managed to pay your debt," Roy simply rolls his eyes.

"Your siding with pirates Aaron!" someone shouts, "They'll probably treat me better than this damn island has," he holds his arms out, ink begins to form out of his finger tips, he crosses his arms quickly, "Blinding Ink!" the ink smacks right into all of the still conscious one's eyes, "Lets get out of here," he says heading towards the boat, "Well isn't he Mr. High and Mighty..." Roy says to Damien.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 5, 2010)

With the DLP's-

"Yes, But He's got spirit!" Damien smirked. "Greetings and Salutations! I am the gentleman Damien D'jall Fortuna! This is my First mate and swordsman, Roy something or other... I forgot his last name and don't find it rather important...actually i don't remember if he had a last name..." He rubbed the back of his head. "But! No time for that now! FLEE TO THE SHIP AND PREPARE FOR DEPARTURE! THIS IS THE SHORTEST ADVENTURE I'VE HAD!" He laughed and began to manipulate the dice road and other weapons back into a new dice road headed for the ship. "I'll see you all back at the ship! don't be late now!" As he headed towards the end of the road, the beginning would break away and form a new road.

With Koutetsu-

"Do you understand your position?" Wazzaru asked Koutetsu. "You are now wanted for being connected to the group, Shinigami. You are now never going to leave this place. You might even end up in one far worse." Koutetsu just looked down at the ground. "You interfered in my prison... I can not allow that." Wazzaru raised his hand and reached for his blade. "I hope you know, that i will make it appear to have been done by another inmate. Do not worry, It won't be painful, you'll pass out halfway through your blood leaving your body."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 5, 2010)

With the DLP-

"Ink Skates," Aaron says, forming ink on the bottom of his feet and sliding towards the ship, "Dammit...Just because I'm not a devil fruit user I've gota' walk!" he shouts, eyes turning red, before following behind the two.

After the three arrive at the ship Aaron begins looking around, "Not bad, it's bigger than it looked through the Ink Eye...This will work just fine," Roy shakes his head, "If it didn't what would you do, swim behind us?"

Aaron simply ignores him, "My name is Aaron Carhart, I am a highly skilled Writer and Navigator, and I've dabbled in many other fields as well," introducing himself formally after Damien had done it before.

"I assume you're a simple blade swinger, and I haven't quite figured you out yet, Mr. Fortuna," a vein pops in Roy's head, "Why don't you just shut up and start finding out where the hell we're going!"

*With Derrick...*

His crew had all gone in different direction, each interested in a different one of the massive resteraunts. As a Prince, he had had enough of "fine dining," and prefered good old fashioned cooking. He walked into one of the more beat up looking resteraunts.

"Uh, is anyone here?" he asked, the place seemed pretty empty, "Hellooooo?" he said adjusting his sun glasses, "Damn, can I get some food," he says quietly holding his stomach.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 6, 2010)

with the DLP-

"A pleasure to meet you sir!" Damien pointed to the helm. "You can handle the helm for now, Roy and i will be able to handle the rest of the ship!" Damien smirked, he was much more able at handling the rest of the ship then he helm due to his dice fruit. "Roy! Let's unfurl the sails and set way to journey!" He laughed, creating dice stairs to aid Roy and himself. "There is no feeling like the feeling of adventure and a good gamble!" He laughed. "Come on! Let's hurry up and get to the next island! i can't wait to see what's going to happen!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 6, 2010)

Roy helps set up the ship and they are sailing in no time, "Well that was pretty painless," he says leaning back against the railing, "So where to next specs?"

Aaron rolls his eyes from the helm, "Well I've researched all of the surrounding Islands near this God forsaken place, waiting for the day to get out. Unfortunately the nearest island is Splash Down Island."

"And what's wrong with Splash Down Island?" he asks examining his katana, "Well for one it's got an incredible marine force protecting it," he then looks towards Damien, "So what shall we be doing?"

*With Alex...*

He looks at the old man, "Why don't you just pretend you didn't see me and move along before you bust a hip,"  he chuckles, "You know I used to be the warden of this place, things sure have changed."

Alex grins, "How many decades ago was that?" he simply chuckles, "My name is Jung "The Calm" Lee, how about you?" Alex simply answers with his fist, but Jung easily dodges it and returns with a kick to the gut, sending him slamming back into the wall.

"Well...that was unexpected," he said rubbing his stomach, "My name is Alex Hunter," he grits his teeth, _"And I might be in some trouble..."_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 6, 2010)

_Aboard the Dark Justice IV..._
Ensign Samuel Arkins dreams of that great Marine, that great hero, Zane Garrick, and the words he told him when he was but a child. A child who saw his village burn down and his family slaughtered. Garrick had appeared like a Demon out of the night and singlehandedly returned to those Pirates every bit of carnage they themselves inflicted...only tenfold. It was the bloodiest spectacle Arkins had ever seen. 
_
"The world isn't fair boy...it's cruel and it doesn't give a darn about you or your pain. That's why we Marines, the servants of true justice, exist to bring fairness to an unfair world!!" _

Garrick had said those words to Arkins while holding the severed head of a Pirate in the palm of his massive right hand. He saw madness in that man's eyes, but that madness didn't scare Arkins like it would any normal person, instead it kindled a madness within him as well, like a virus you could say. The virus of Absolute Justice. 

Arkins turns over on his bunk and suddenly he feels an arm slope around his shoulder. He instinctively reaches under his pillow with his right hand and grabs the dagger hidden underneath. Like a pitviper he stabs forward but his hand freezes just an inch from the neck of the woman laying beside him...

"Were you dreaming about me?" Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens asks her former protege, not even a look of concern on her face that the tip of a very sharp dagger (Arkins makes sure to sharpen his knives at least ten times a day) is hovering a centimeter over her jugular vein. 

Arkins narrows his eyes at her and quickly retracts the knife and hides it back under his pillow. "How did you-" Arkins shakes his head, "Never mind." He was about to ask her how she got inside, but he knows better. For his former mentor, getting anywhere is never a problem.

"What are you doing here?" Arkins asks her bluntly. 

A hurt look appears on Clemens face which quickly turns to an amusing grin, "Why I missed you of course....your company. My new assistant is simply no fun," she whispers into his right ear, and then nibbles on it, which Arkins doesn't resist. 

"Plus a most wonderful idea just occurred to me..." 

"What?" 

"How would you like to lead Taskforce Absolute Justice?" 

_An hour later..._
Samuel Arkins creeps like a wraith down the corridor until he reaches the door to Commander Prince's cabin. He stands in front of it and slowly draws his Gunblade, Hyperion, from his back. Last time Prince got the better of him with his illusions, but this time he's ready, and he's got help. 

Suddenly Arkin's body begins to transform into something entirely not Human, Something he didn't show Prince last time. 

_The next morning..._
*"ATTENTION VICE ADMIRAL ON DECK!!"* the watchman calls. 

All he crew of the Dark Justice stands assembled on the top deck. In front of then stands Vice Admiral Clemens and behind her stands Ensign Arkins. 

*"Commander Prince has taken an extended leave of absence!"* Clemens announces in a loud and clear voice, "*The fact is that Marine High Command is not happy with your performance. We demand results, I demand results...and we will get our results!" *

She waves her right hand towards Ensign Arkins, *"Henceforth, by my authority...Ensign Arkins is promoted to the field rank of Lieutenant Jr. Grade, and will be commanding this squad! Just as the great Commodore Garrick once did when he was but a humble Lieutenant!" *

Arkins proudly steps forward and scans the ranks of his new crew, most nothing but fodder, but fodder can be useful. "The world isn't fair, but we'll bring fairness back to the world. One dead pirate at a time!"  he commands with smirk. 

"REPORT TO YOUR POSITIONS AND MAKE READY TO SAIL ALL SENIOR OFFICERS REPORT TO _MY_ OFFICE IMMEDIATELY!!" 

And with that the entire crew disperses like a well oiled machine and the Dark Justice sets sail. Clemens pats Arkins on the back and whispers something at him before disappearing into a mirror. Arkins nods and heads below deck to his office.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 6, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Roy helps set up the ship and they are sailing in no time, "Well that was pretty painless," he says leaning back against the railing, "So where to next specs?"
> 
> Aaron rolls his eyes from the helm, "Well I've researched all of the surrounding Islands near this God forsaken place, waiting for the day to get out. Unfortunately the nearest island is Splash Down Island."
> 
> "And what's wrong with Splash Down Island?" he asks examining his katana, "Well for one it's got an incredible marine force protecting it," he then looks towards Damien, "So what shall we be doing?"



   With the DLP-

?Obviously.? He flips a coin. ?Heads we go, tails we try a new one!? He catches the coin and looks at it. ?Heads it is!? He smirked. ?Why do you always leave things to chance!?? Roy shouts at him. ?In this world, there is no certainty; no matter what you chose to do it?s a gamble. Perhaps we will benefit from going to this island; perhaps we would suffer if we went around. There is nothing in this life that we can say with absolute certainty will happen! We can say we?ll die, but what if we live? Then we were wrong. ? 

  He looked out at sea. ?We?ll test our luck, that?s the idea of life at sea anyways! By picking the life of a pirate you?ve left what happens to you up to fate! The only difference between you and me is that I realize life is a gamble and chose to embrace that very fact!? He grinned. ?There is no downside in life, If the odds are against you there is still a shot at victory! Do you understand!? NO MATTER WHAT THE ODDS NEVER BACK DOWN! THERE IS ALWAYS A CHANCE OF WINNING!?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 6, 2010)

Aaron nods, "Not the best logic but sounds fine to me," he says adjusting the course, "It is not too far from here, shouldn't take too long." 

Roy sighs and looks out at the sea, "Who knows how long we'll last living with a coin making our decisions," he shrugs, "Guess we'll find out. It better lead me to some stronger opponents this time," he says revealing part of his blade and then sheathing it quickly after.

*With the Shichizaigou...*

Wrath had beginning plowing through the fodder that remained inside the main tower of the building. He had made it to the second floor when he felt himself slam into something that actually managed to slow the behemouth down.

After more pushing he finally was forced to a stop. He looked at what was stopping him and grinned. It was a man several times larger than himself, "Guh...What you doing here?" Wrath rolled his eyes, he couldn't stand big muscle heads that could barely finish a sentence, it made other big muscle heads like himself look bad.

Pride, Gluttony, and Greed followed up to the second floor shortly after, "Oh looks like he found a buddy to play with," Greed says leaning on his cane and looking over at the two men.

"Wrath, we'll let you play with your giant pal, we've got bigger fish to fry," the group head up the stairs to the next floor. Wrath cracks his knuckles, "My name Mam, who're-" but Wrath didn't waste time with introductions, he simply slammed his fist right into the beast's gut. 

"Do you not have a name?" the giant asks, seemingly unphased by the attack. Wrath looked up annoyed, *"This would be fun if I could rip off his mouth first,"* he sighs, *"Guess I'll have to deal with it,"* he says preparing for another punch.

Back with the others, they reach the Third Floor and Greed's eyes light up, "You guys go ahead, I'll take care of things here," Pride and Gluttony look at their companion confused, "Uh Greed...There's no one here," 

BOOM! BOOM! BOOM!

Explosions go off through out the room, and out of the dust a man with a crooked grin, wide eyes, wild blonde hair, and a black trenchcoat on, "Good call Greed, you take him, we'll be heading up," Greed outstretches his arms, "Wa-wait!" but they're gone.

"Fine...Hey freak, tell me where the money is and get out of my way," he says pointing his cane at him, "Hm? Money? What eeeeeever could you mean?" Greed glares at him, "I don't have time for this crap, just spill it," the man starts hopping up and down, "Well you're gona' have to play around with me a little first. Name's BAM!" Greed stares at him, "...Bam?" 

He shakes his head, "NO! My name's BAM!" He shouts, "Uh...sure, whatever...Lets just get this over with."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 6, 2010)

*Adrift in the East Blue...*
"I'm starving!" Rose announces miserably for the hundredth time in the span of an hour. She sits huddled in a corner of the old battered row boat that both she and her sister Amelia have been drifting along aimlessly in.  No food or water for almost two days now. The sun is now setting and the night sky begins to emerge over the vast ocean. 

Amelia who had been waiting for the stars to come to better navigate, looks at her sister and nods, "Yes so am I..." she says before her stomach rumbles loudly. 

"Ha you farted!"

"I did not!"  
_
One minute later..._
"I'm hungry!" 

Amelia looks at her younger sister in annoyance, "If you say that one more time I'm going to-"

Suddenly Rose's stomach rumbles loudly, much louder then Amelia's did a minute before. Rose opens her mouth wide, her face looking a sickly shade of green. For a second Amelia thinks she's going ot wretch, but then Rose belches loudly, the sound almost as loud as cannonfire. Ordinarily she'd be very disgusted at her sister, but that's secondary as her eyes widen at the large bubble that flies out of her sisters mouth and floats high into the sky. It looks almost like a soap bubble in fact. 

Both girls look up in wonderment at the bubble as it flies high into the night sky. Amelia looks at Rose who shrugs back with her, don't ask me face. 

*BABOOOM!*

Suddenly the bubble explodes like a bomb, making a sound like thunder, and shooting out powerful air currents which buffet even their row boat from side to side. 

"Wow did I do that?"  Rose wonders aloud. 

It's that Devil fruit she ate, Amelia quickly realizes. And as she looks up at the night sky, locating those familiar and fixed stars to use as guideposts, a lightbulb goes off in her head. No more like an atomic explosion.  

"Can you do that again?" Amelia asks Rose.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 6, 2010)

Splash Down Island-

Thousands of years ago, Splash down island was a massive piece of land with a natural geyser at the center, this geyser spat out massive amounts of water due to a special stream under the island. However, as time rolled on the sediment and rock it pulled up would add to the geyser, until it had grown thousands of feet into the air and was big enough to hold a small down atop it. Due to the never ending stream of water, the town below is covered in constant rain. 

The island is still quite large and the town covers most of the ring around the geyser, but there is also one section of lush farmland. Most people have adapted to the ever rainy town and don't seem to mind that it rains it bright daylight. It's here on this island that there is a marine base, located atop the mountain created by the geyser, It's rather large and is covered in the least amount of water since the geyser spreads out mostly over the town. 

"Grr..." Katherine Esme, Marine Lt. Junior Grade. "W..watch out!! KATHERINE'S ON THE RAMPAGE!!" A marine shouts, stumbling over himself as he tries to run away. "WHAT USE ARE YOU TRASH IF YOU CAN'T FOLLOW A SIMPLE RULE!" she shouts. "There is to be no alcohol consumed while on duty!" One of the other marines sighed. "Ara, ara isn't it too early to be getting upset hmm?" Katherine turned around. "That's sexual harassment!" "Ehhh? I didn't do anything!"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 6, 2010)

*Red Sun Mercenaries. Fyrestone*

The castle was in an uproar and there was shouting and screaming from everywhere. Mordecai was running with Kagami on his back, he wasn't the physical type but he had no choice. His other partner stood waiting for him as guards came flooding out.

"You'll be ok?" Mordecai asked as he went past, with the young woman drooling on his back

"Perfectly." Vergil said standing tall with his sword in his hand. Everything was set up. He was fresh, whilst the others had infiltrated the castle and did their assigned task. His task was simple. Engage the guards so the two could make their escape.

About 10 men came out from the main castle doors, pointing at the fleeing couple. Vergil gripped his sword and inhaled slowly, closing his eyes. The technique was more important than the power and a calm and cool mind was needed. His left leg went behind him, as he shifted his weight onto his front foot. Iaido, was his chosen sword technique, the others seemed so brutish. To finish a battle in one strike. The men were about 10ft away, well within his range.

Vergil’s sword flew out of the scabbard and then slowly went back in. As the sword clicked into place, all ten men fell, blood spurting out of their bodies and short, sharp cries leaving their mouths. Judgement cut. More men came from within the castle. These men looked down at their fallen comrades, approach Vergil with more caution; their shields drawn and in a wider formation, hoping to flank him. A wise move, but completely pointless. Vergil had been doing this for longer than he could remember, his sword was part of him.

They struck, attacking his blindside first. Vergil was acutely aware where they were. The strikes were sloppy, fully of rage and no control. This was hardly worth his time. A simple block with his scabbard, pushing the sword up, and then drawing it in a swift diagonal, downwards motion, slicing the man in half. The blood was removed from the sword with a flick of the wrist and put back into the scabbard. He would break the semi circle around him from the left, though two foolish men on the right thought they could slip by and continue the chase. 

Vergil spun, executing a perfect reverse side kick on the second man on the left, whilst positioning himself. The man fell, his ribs cracked. Again, Vergil put all his weight on his right foot. This time, he launched himself, almost gliding through the air. His sword came out once more slicing the two pursuers, clean in two, as Yamato formed a beautiful sweeping arc. The sword, once cleaned of blood was put back into the sheath. It was usually around this time, the formation would break and the remainder would charge. As expected, this is what occurred. Foolishness.

Vergil retreated 10 steps back, into an alley. Here, numbers would make no difference, It had space for three men at a time, but only if they limited their sword strikes to ‘men’- a downward thrust aimed for the top of the head, or a forwards stabbing motion. This is exactly what the first three attempted. Vergil had all the room he needed to manoeuvre. His opponents swordstrikes were telegraphed and their lives put to an end.

Now only three remained.  Mordecai and Kagami had escaped, there was no need to spill more blood. A flock of bats descended upon the three men as they ran. Mion appeared around the back of Vergil as the trio fled

“That’s all I can do I’m afraid.” She said weakly 

“More than enough. Come. We must now wait.” Vergil said as the injured Mion leant on his shoulder.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 6, 2010)

_Du Mortis Residence, Holy City of Mariejois_

Tomorrow morning, Rek Du Mortis was going to leave the protective walls of Mariejois to inspect the marine positions in the New World, and more importantly, to determine how hostile Tsubihime was to the government.

He was outside his home having a conversation on the dendenmushi.

"...You're leaving the Shichibukai!? You can't be serious Annie." He paced around the yard, panicked. First he had to risk his neck in trying to go to the New World, and now this? "No I will not pull some strings to get the marines off your back!....." Before Annie could answer back Rek ended the call and went back inside.

He lies on the couch, feeling like he had a migraine."....A New Yonkou has appeared...one of the Shichibukai have left... well at least the marines haven't crumbled."

"Rek, I have bad news." Jun entered the living room holding a piece of paper. "This memo came in today at work. Alph has been...reasigned. To where I have no idea."

Rek almost choked. He got up from the couch and took the memo from Jun's hand "....They can't be serious..."

"Shall I get the alcohol, dear?" Jun asked, smirking. Despite the graveness of the situation she always relished watching Rek panic.

He lies back down on the couch."Yes please. A lot."

_Cliffy City_ 

The city was on total lockdown. The marines were making rounds everywhere. Few people were still outside their homes, and those that were are intrerrogated by the marines.

"I already told you, they're not here!" Dr. Mooring insisted to the marines as they inspected the hospital. "Now get out, you're disturbing the patients!"

As the marines left, Mooring returned to his office where he had a tall glass of wine to calm his down. "That boy was a criminal... what could he have done to make the government want to capture him so badly?"

In the basement of an abadoned house in the slums of Cliffy City, Nile and Dr. Linerauf hide from the marines. So far the house hasn't been inspected yet, but they can never know if they're truly safe.

They were both sitting next to each other behind the basement's stairwell, Linerauf chewing on a piece of jerky. 

"What did you do Nile? " She asked. "Did you kill someone important?"

"It is a long story. " He replied

"We have all the time in the world Mr. Nile, at least until the marines find us. If you don't tell me, I'll turn you in myself. I have a career in medicine to think about you know." 

Nile sighed. If he was going to get out of here safely he needed help. "I'll tell you." He recounted his story to Linerauf, about how his experiment failed because of interference from a couple of miscreants, about how he was sent to Hangman's Red for his failure and imprisoned, and his escape from the fortress to Cliffy City.

"Did you get any pictures of the antlions? I've always wanted to dissect one of those."

Nile glared at her for still thinking of that even as they were in a precarious situation. "No I did not." He answered laconically. "So do you trust me?"

Linerauf shrugged. "Well I already helped you out when that agent attacked us, so that makes me a fugitive like you."


----------



## Gaja (Feb 7, 2010)

*West Blue, Tommy Kawai*

Sitting on board of a marine vessel that was now being pained in black and white a panda enjoyed the warm sun rays, his body stretched on the deck as he took a two hour break from the painting. He needed to work on his tan, and the fact that he had fur wasn't important. His first cool thing was done on the list, which made the giant bear quite happy. Turning around raising his sunglasses a bit he noticed Hanako doing a little painting of her own on the ship.

"Hey Hanako-captain. Where are we going?"

He asked while turning around to face the sun once more. Ahhh good day it was indeed for the panda.

--------------------

*Somewhere in the West Blue, Aboard the Misty Maiden, Neil Dylandy.*

He couldn't believe he lost, and to an animal above else. How could that be, he trained more then anyone else on their ship, he had the true desire to win, and to lose via body slam, from a panda/pirate, Neil just couldn't swallow. What was even more disturbing was the fact that somehow Lt. Cross lost a fight against a pirate named Hanake. She was a pirate captain of the Rowdy Heart pirates from what the young Ensign understood and was a devil fruit user as well... As frustrating as it was to the young marine he wouldn't bath in self-pity and despair, justice would win and catch up to those pirates, and if they lost it just means that he had to work harder on his own skills. Hanging from the bar in his room the young marine Neil did another pull up as the sweat went down his body, a weight attached to his legs as he went up once more, trying to understand in the back of his mind, how they lost.

Some time later, he walked out going into the shower, the teenager stood in there for a while as the shame seemed to wash away with the sweat and the warm water. He was a marine, a proud representative of justice, and if he wasn't prepared to fight against pirates for the safety of those who couldn't fight for themselves, then his purpose in life was gone. No he would become a respected marine one day, he won't let a lose get to him this much, he still wasn't at his best, therefore he needed to push himself harder, after all this wasn't even the grand line, where the true monsters of this world resided.
----------------------

*West Blue, Hell's Rock, Pierre St. Fly*

Finally taking a left Pierre found himself facing the wall that would lead them to their freedom, alright so he now at least knew where they would make their escape, but as he wanted to make a turn a bullet went past his neck. 

"What the hell???"

He felt strangely excited as this place seemed to posses some interesting way to pass the time. A few hundred feet away Watchmen Jacob Mustang aimed at the inmate known as Pierre St. Fly, a wide grin on his face as he recognized the former sheriff.

"You're way too young to leaving Hell's Rock boy..."

With another shot from his sniper rifle the watchmen went for a leg of Pierre, who as he heard the shot being fired of with a half step moved just enough out of the way, somewhat surprising Jacob, who with a smile said.

"Let's see you try."

"You're on."

Pierre said rolling behind a wall, ok he found himself a fight, but he now needed to find some weapons. This was going to be a fight between marksmen.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 7, 2010)

Mordecai adjusted the scope on his sniper rifle so that he could get a better view of what was happening in the castle. Alot of panic, obviously. It would take them around 10 minutes to realise that a regular doctor could not heal the girl. Her entire left arm was encased in ice. Then there would be a scramble to get Kurohara there as fast as they could. Having just had an attempt on her life, they would not risk hospital; he was their only hope of saving that arm.

Mordecai looked at Kagami snoring like a beast on the bed. The sfehouse was good for a day, maybe two. He smiled at her and ruffled the top of her head. "You did good kid..."

"I love you.." Kagami said dreamily

Mordecai froze, then laughed. "No way.. She's probably talking about shoes again." he said, his mask feeling awfully hot. 

It was then that Vergil and Mion came in

"It was her not me!" Mordecai said flustered.

Vergil cocked his head in confusion. Mion smiled. "Hmmm? Was it now? Your heart rate is going through the roof and I can smell pheromones all over the place. Perhaps we should leave him to take advantage of this sleeping girl, or would you like me to hold her down?" she said playfully, but then you could never tell with her.

Mordecai shook his head and regained his composure. "Maybe some other time." he said with his usual bravado. Mion walked over seductively and put her hands on Kagami's pulling them above her head. "You sure?" she asked again.

It got Mordecai flustered again. "Oi! s..stop that. We ha..ve work to do." Mordecai half snapped. Mion let go of Kagami with a half smile, with her own hands declaring innocence. "What a nice reaction." she purred and hobbled to the other bed to lie down. 

"Gah!" Mordecai kept looking down the scope. Vergil was completely at a loss, but decided that perhaps if it ws best he did not know.

"What happens once we get Kurohara?" he asked

"We tend to Mion's injuries and take it from there. We'll have a decent group and we can go on to bigger things"

"The vault?" Vergil asked. Mion's ears perk up.

"You're actually going for that huh? Fandastards treasure?" Mion said

"Mhm. We have all the crew we need, well, we could always do with more. Fandastard's crew is nothing short of awesome. I'm sure we'll encounter him if we go after his treasure. All the money he has ever taken from the islands he invaded. Over that long time span....it's countless." Mordecai said smiling at the thought of it. Not as much as the One piece, nowhere near, but enough for him. For now.

Mordecai glanced at Mion, who had a strange look in her eye. One of sadness, but at the same time a smile. Bittersweet times hm? We've all had some of them. Except Vergil....who knew what was going through his head.

"Right, he's here. Wait for him to finish with the girl. For now, we make preperations." Mordecai said peering through the scope.


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 7, 2010)

*The Rowdy Heart Crew; West Blue*

Junichi leans back taking a swig of sake that been stored down in the lower levels of the Marine ship they had stolen. The cool liquid leaving a burning after taste in his throat as he tossed the empty bottle to the side, The oscilliating seas making the bottle spin back and forth. Making his way upward to ship he saw the ever expanding blue skies.

It had been four days after leaving High Bridge, Along with their new crewmate Tsubaki and ship the Panda Pulvarizer they sailed onwards throughout west blue. Tsubaki sat atop the mast playing a guitar by hardening the tips of her fingers with the aid of her Devil fruit.

Hanako sat away from everybody, Hunched over what appeared to be a painting. Her bright orange hair flowing in the air as a gust of wind bellowed through. Wearing a Marine uniform she had found she tied the top to expose her belly and cut the pants to look like shorts. Placing the marine cap on her head backwards she examined her work.

"Oi Hanako what you up to?" Junichi asked though the girl seemed to busy lost in her own little world. Tommy the large panda stood atop the deck of the ship looking around. ""Hey Hanako-captain. Where are we going?" Tommy asked curiosly as the Captain seemed to finish her painting. Standing up she brandished her drawing.

Suddendly a gyser of water shoots up, a giant Sea king bursts forth behind Hanako as she shows of her picture. Her crewmates faces painted with fear as the massive Sea King jumps high into the air, Looking like a mix between a Bull and a Shark it blocks out the sun. "Aww I don't think its that bad" Hanako said bemoaning her protrait of her crewmates.

"HANAKO BEHIND YOU!" Tsubaki called out from the mast as the Bullshark went down ready to impale the captain with its horns. Turning around she narrowly missed its attack which tore off a huge part of the ship. "AHHH!!! THE BASTARD!....I Hope his horn isn't hurt" She said turning around to her crewmates.

*"HOW COULD YOU BE WORRIED ABOUT HIM! WHAT ABOUT THE SHIP!" *Her crew scolded her, The sea king rose again ready to take the ship down with it this time. The huge hole on the side letting a myraid of water enter. "ITS RUDE TO INTERUPT A CONVERSATION!" Hanako called out slamming her transformed arm into its face sending it flying in the opposite direction.

*"WERENT YOU WORRIED ABOUT HIM!" *The team called out as the giant beast fell into the water. Resurfacing it let out a long "MOOOOOOOOOOHOOO!!"" The sky began to turn black, The waves moving widly as hundreds of Bull Sharks emerged from the water. "MOOO!" The Bullshark called out as it rushed forward to attack the ship.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 7, 2010)

Now this was exciting, an action scene right on the ship. Hanako vs The Bullshark Sammy. After all Tommy understood their language, he was an animal after all. But as a pack of those things appeared Tommy in shock jumped out, stating.

"STUPID HUMANS! NOW YOU DIE! AND ALL WE WANTED WAS THIS TOOTHPICK OUT OF MY MOUTH!"

He translated as Sammy the sea king spoke, with the bullshark pack coming in closer to destroy the ship. The panda turned around, his sunglasses put on as he went on to reply.

"Please eat only the captain."

Ow yeah, they could perhaps help too???

"Wait!!!"

He made a halt sign with his paw, as the entire attacking group came to a halt, somewhat confused.

"Hanako captain, maybe you should help them with it. Then we can ask for direction?"

The newly appointed navigator of the Rowdy Heart pirates spoke.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2010)

Rodam- After imprisoning the Hoax Pirates-

?Ah, It?s good to be back out at sea!? He took a whiff of the fresh air and smiled. ?Justice has been served and the world is now a far better place! I thank you all for aiding me in the capture of those no good pirates!? He bowed to the crew. ?It?s no trouble Lt. Rodam.? A tall man dressed in marine clothing walked towards him. The man had long black hair an a scar across his nose and cheeks. ?Still! Thank you captain!? He bowed again. ?Bwahaha! I SAID IT WAS NO TROUBLE!? The captain laughed and smacked Rodam on the back, causing him to fall over. ?Oops.. sorry.. little to much power there!?

  Rodam rubbed his back and slowly stood up. ?No! No! Not at all Captain Pusshu!? Rodam rubbed the back of his head and laughed nervously. ?Are you still lookin for a crew to join? I heard you had a good gig on that island.. Ballamesa?? Rodam nodded. ?It was good, But, There?s nothing going on there.? He turned out to the sea. ?AS A MAN WHO FOUGHT LUFFY, KID AND LAW I CAN NOT STAY COOPED UP ON A SINGLE  ISLAND!! I AM THE PROUD MARINE PAUL RODAM!? He shouted. ?Yes, Yes, we get it.? Pusshu waved his hand. ?If you wish for a crew, I?ve been thinking of forming a second ship.? He rubbed his chin.

  ?We are the Iron Fist Pirate Hunter Marine Corps WE MUST FORM A SECOND SHIP SO THAT OUR IDEALS CAN SPREAD THE SEA AND AID THE INNOCENT!? He took a proud stance. ?Ah.. that?s a long name for our group..? The marines sweat dropped. ?I was thinking of shortening it to, IFPHMC!? ?THAT?S EVEN WORSE!? Pusshu sighed. ?I was never one for creativity?? He looked depressed. ?It?s ok captain! We still think you?re a great guy!? The marines shout, ?T..thank you men?? Pushu wiped a tear from his eye.

  ?SO! RODAM! Will you become my vice leader of the Super Cool Pirate Hunters Who Work Under The Marines For The Sake Of Justice! Or SCPHWWUTMFTSOJ!?? ?THAT ONES EVEN LONGER!!!? Rodam sweatdropped. ?Uhh? Can I just call my division the Justice Brigade?? Pusshu slammed the side of his fist into his palm with an ?Ah!? Expression. ?That?s it!! We?ll be the Marine Group, Justice Brigade! You can be mock 2!? Rodam nodded. ?That?s fine! To head my own ship.. It?s a dream come true?? Rodam?s eyes began to tear up.


"CALL THE MARNE HQ~ WE FINALLY HAVE A NAME~~" Pusshu cried out. "YES CAPTAIN!!! THIS IS A MOMENT OF CELEBRATION! WE ARE NO LONGER A NO NAME MARINE GROUP!!!!" the men all jump and cheer. "Ah, hey, don't you guys need to mop." Pusshu blinked. "HE CHANGED SO QUICK!!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pirde and Gluttony...*

The two rushed up the tower, plowing through the fodder that filled the different floors. As they approached the second highest floor they noticed it was practically empty. There was just one lone man there. He was extremely thin, wore round glasses, and was dressed in fine clothing, dress pants, dress shoes, a vest, white dress shirt. 

"Hello there Schizaigou," the man said, "How do you know who we are?" the Lt. asks, "I make it a note to research all Marine and Pirate crews that attack our lovely fortress Lt. Pride. My name is Joseph Adams, first mate of the Bluebell Pirates."

"Our Captain is waiting for you on the top floor Lt, I'll be doing battle against Lt. Junior Grade Gluttony. Best of luck to you both," he says very gentlemen like. Pride gave Gluttony a strange look, "Have fun with this guy, I'll go handle the big dog," he says making his leave.

*Wrath vs Mam...*

The massive pirate waves his large arm and smacks it right into Wrath. He grabs the incoming arm but still gets pushed back, though he does manage to slow it, skidding along the floor. He chucks his arm down and then runs up it.

*"Raging Hammer!"* be shouts, gripping his hands in each other and slamming them across the beast's face, "Guhuhuh, that wasn't too bad," he says holding his face with one hand and waving his other to get rid of the annoyance that was Wrath.

With a mid air flip he avoiding the arm and landed back on the ground, "I be yer used ta bein' the big tough guy," he chuckled, "Bet I make ya feel like a little fly!" Wrath's face remained emotionless and simply charged forward again, *"Irate Barrage,"* he says letting off a flurry of punches. 

Mam holds up his massive hands, only needing to slightly adjust them every once and a while to avoid a new punch, "Joey gave us a lil run down of ya'll Schiwadevers. Wrath? He said yad be an angry one," he slams his fist down on top of him, stopping his assault and keeping him pinned down under his hand.

"Toughas nails? Ya seem like a pushova to me," he says pressing down harder, "Cmon' leme see some real anga," as he finished that sentence his arm was forced into the air, crashing through the ceiling. 

Wrath stood there, eyes glowing red, *"You want anger..."* in a flash he was inches from the giant man's face, he pulled back his fist and slammed it square into his nose. It forced his face into itself and then flew backwards. The huge man flew out of the wall of the tower and crashed down into the town, taking out pirates and townspeople alike.

But Wrath wasn't done there, he leaped out of the tower and dove straight for the downed pirate, *"Dander Dive!"* he oustretched both of his arms and slammed right into his gut. Mam's eyes roll back into his eyes and he coughs up a small sea of blood, *"Was that enough anger for you..."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 7, 2010)

_*Adrift in the East Blue...*_
Amelia carefully triangulates their position in the East Blue by the stars. It's been ahard task without any navigational equipment, but she still makes due. 

Ever since she can remember, she's always been good at _knowing_ where she is in relation to the rest of the world. In fact her friends used to joke that they could drop her in the middle of the Grand Line with just a compass, and she'd still find a way to get back home. Well now it's time to put that to the test she thinks. 

She looks at her younger sister Rose. The girl has been trying to summon her Devil Fruit power, but without success so far. "Okay Rose...so judging by the altitude of the Star of D and it's intersection with the Arcturus Marineris, I think I have our circle of position in relation to our home island, and the next island to the south...which should be Horizon Island." 

Rose looks back at her sister blankly, with a vacant expression "Okay..." she says in response. Amelia rolls her eyes, she forgets how simpleminded her sister can be. 

"Look just try and make a bubble explosion behind our boat...BUT NOT TOO BIG!" she cautions her sister, "So that it'll propel us in that direction!" she adds, while pointing to the southwest.  

Rose nods slowly, seeming to get the gist of her sister's words, "Alright well here goes nothin!" She walks over to the rear of their small row boat, and spits in both her hands then claps them together.

"Remember not _too_ big! Just enough to propel us forward!" Amelia repeats. She realizes that her sister probably would need months to at least master her devil fruit power, whatever it is, to the most basic level, but this is the only chance they have...it's either that or die of dehydration. 

Rose points both her hands outwards, palm raised towards the night horizon. She tries to visualize that moment when she made a bubble. "Think bubble thoughts, think floaty, explody, bubble thoughts..." she repeats over and over again. A minute passes but nothing ocurrs. Suddenly Rose starts to strain her face causing it to become bright red, 

"C'MON BUBBLE!!" she hollers. 

Nothing happens. 

Rose slumps her shoulders in defeat and turns towards her sister. "Hey are you sure I have a Devil's Fruit power?" 

Amelia nods, "Yes I'm sure...just concen-"

"ACHOO!"

Rose suddenly sneezes and a cannon sized bubble shoots out of her nostrils like a bullet. The Bubble explodes right behind their already battered rowboat, and sends them rocketing upwards with the speed of a rocket. 

"THIS IS FUUUUUN!" 

"WE'RE GOING TO DIEEEEEE!!!!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 7, 2010)

Continued from this post...


Tricktype said:


> *Hell's Rock: The tower itself*
> Feroy barbarically tears through the guards of the sevententh floor of Hell's Rock. The young captain had eighteen floors left to clear before he could duke it out with the Chief Warden, but with the number of floors and guards swarming about the levels, ascending each floor was becoming ever more fatiguing than the last. Even still, Feroy seemed to have enough energy to clear two-hundred levels. Escape was heavy on his mind and he intended to do so. He IS the next pirate king, afterall. So the vigorous captain continued on, taking out a couple of guards with a few kicks and punches here or there. Not too much attention was focused on the inside of the prison since there was chaos outside in the prison yard.
> 
> *Meanwhile.....*
> ...



*The battle begins!*
Feroy and Cheif Warden Klein stare each other down for a moment, Kleine looking up and Feroy looking down. Feroy fights the urge to laugh in this man's face because of his short stature, but he is able to contain himself so not to break out in a fit of laughter. 

Feroy raises a curious brow with a giant smirk across his face. 

"M-m-move n-no- HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!" Feroy couldn't help himself. The dwarf was so puny, yet he held a look of determination on his face that made him look comical. Feroy rolled on the ground in laughter which apparently made Kleine angrier by the look on his face.

"HOW DARE YOU MOCK ME INSOLENT PIRATE!!!" Kleine bellowed in a fit of rage. His face was becoming red hot with anger.

Feroy ceased his laughter for a moment, a river of tears running down his face from laughing so much.

"Oh man, I needed a good laugh!" Feroy said wipping some of the tears away. "I must go find the Chief Warden of this place now so if you don't mind I'll be leaving now." Feroy said as he prepared to run directly past the dwarf.

*"SHOCK HAMMER!"* The dwarf bellowed as he swung his large hammer at the dashing Feroy which caught him in the midsection. Oddly the hammer was surrounded by electricity. Feroy was thrown back in a wall with a heavy thud by the attack.

Feroy picked himself up, clutching his midsection. Kleine was furiously grinning. "You fool, I AM the Chief Warden! Kleine!!!" The warden declared proudly. 

"What?!" Feroy was in a bit of disbelief. "Well then, I guess that explains his immense power.." Feroy said to himself. 

Feroy was now fully standing once again after shaking off the rest of the attack. "You've made my job much easier by coming to me." Feroy said as he cracked his knuckles.

"My escape is only a battle away!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2010)

The Panther, The Demon and The Wardrobe??

  Last time!

  "I hope you know that I will make it appear to have been done by another inmate. Do not worry, it won't be painful, you'll pass out halfway through your blood leaving your body."

  Currently-

  Wazzaru raises his blade into the air. ?May the devil bless your foul soul!?Wazzaru swings downward as hard as he can, the blade quickly making its way towards Kaimetsu?s neck, stopping just centimeters before his flesh. ?What?.is the meaning of this?.? Wazzaru?s wrist was gripped by another mans hand. ?I can?t allow you to hill him. Sorry.? Kaimetsu looked up and saw a prison guarding holding Wazzaru?s wrist. ?W..why??? Kaimetsu groaned, his body ached, using Lion?s courage before his body had fully healed, he could feel his muscle were ripped and torn.. His legs shook with pain. 

  ?David would be sad if you died.? The guard smirked, He had a thin beard that outlined his jaw and a hat that kept his eyes shadowed.  ?You? You?re connected to that bastard!? Wazzaru?s eyes widened. ?Interesting isn?t it??  The guard smirked. ?What?s your name?? Wazzaru throw the guards hand off his own. ?It?s Armadio.? He smirked. ?You? You mean..? The vice warden stepped back. ?You?ve heard of me! What joy!? he clapped his hands. ?Perhaps you know my power as well.? His chest split and two handles formed. ?Any part of my body can be used for storage! Like a wardrobe! I?m the wardrobe man!? He laughed and opened his chest.

  ?And in here is this!? He removed Kaimetsu?s blade ousatsu from his chest. ?Isn?t it amazing!? He laughed. ?You plan to fight me then!? You know that I am the Chief Warden,.. I mean, I am the vice chief warden! I will not stand for this!? He charged Armadio though the guard only smirked. ?I?m a member of Shinigami and a man who?s been through countless rough times. It was David who took me in and gave me a purpose; do not think I?ll lose to the likes of a marine!?  

  He swings Kaimetsu?s blade around and clashes with Wazzaru?s using the spiked strip on  the back. ?What? kind of blade is that!?? Wazzaru grumbled. ?The kind made for a man who uses tricks and lies.? He smirked. ?A vicious panther that wants nothing more then to destroy, Kurohyou Kaimetsu!? He draws the blade and slashes at the Warden. ?Urgh.. Your style is sloppy, are you even a swordsman!?? The vice warden grumbled. ?Nope! Never swung a blade in my life! How?m I doin so far? HAHAHAHA!!? Armadio laughed.

  ?Is this some kind of sick joke? If you?re not a swordsman then what kind of fighter are you?? He asked. ?Doesn?t matter does it, your not going to push me that far anwyway!? he laughed and held up his forearm. ?So, you wanna get serious?? He grinned and his arm began to open up. ?What are you pulling out now?.!??


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 7, 2010)

*Greed vs BAM!*

Greed side steps an incoming explosive thrown by the pirate, "Why did I have to end up fighting such an annoying guy," he says whipping some dirt off of his jacket. 

He holds up his arm and several small holes appear in his cuffs, "Cuff Link Bullets," he starts firing several bullets out of them but BAM! narrowly dodges each one of them and throws a balled explosive at him, but he adjusts his aim and hits it in mid air with the last bullet, causing it to explode inbetween them. 

"I know why you're here," BAM! says hoping up and down, "It's all in your name!" he says with a wild laugh, "Greed, Joe told us plenty about you...Though it was pretty simple, like most of yer buddies. There was one thing I didn't get though..." he says before firing off another exploding ball.

Greed gets low and ducks under the attack and causes it to go over his head, "And what would that be?" he says as the attack explodes behind him.

"With a name like Greed I'm sure you're only in this Marine thing for the money, the power, all that jazz," he then gets a serious look on his face, "Why would a greedy man such as yourself take part in a team, unless you got to be the leader. And hell you seem much better suited to being a Pirate Captain. The money, the power, being feared all over the sea."

He dodges an incoming bullet, "Interesting thought, too bad you won't be having anymore after I plant a bullet through your skull," he clicks his heels once and a small turret comes out of the top of his shoes, "Shoe Turrets," they start letting off an onslaught of bullets straight for the pirate but he starts dodging.

He finally decides to head straight for Greed in a zig zag pirate when he leaps over him, narrowly dodging a few bullets, and lands behind him, ready to chuck an explosive, "Can't hit me back here!" 

A turret than comes out of each of the Marine's shoulders and starts firing, hitting it's mark dead on, "Is that so?" he chucks his explosive against the ground, allowing him to get out of the line of fire.

As the smoke clears he feels something press against his back. Greed has his cane jutted right in his back, "If you magically manage to survive this, remember to mind your own business," the cane begins to glow red at the end, "Cane Cannon..." a giant red blast sends the man flying through the wall of the tower, and flying over the town and into the ocean far, far, away.

"That'll be a pain to get later," Greed says looking in the distance, "Eh that bastard Envy can handle it, I've got some cash to find..."


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 8, 2010)

_Cliffy City_

It is dawn now. While the marines still continue their search, Nile and Linerauf are nowhere to be seen. 

The restrictions put upon on the island was now lifted. Agent Ruby has recieved news from her superiors that her arrival to Mariejois must be as soon as possible. Reluctantly she had to leave.

"Continue the search. I want that man and his cohorts found." Ruby tells the head of the city's marines before setting off for Mariejois. "That criminal will be brought to justice."

Inside their hideout, the two fugitives wait anxiously for a chance to escape the basement. Neither had slept at all, for fear of being caught off guard. 

"Should we check now?" Nile suggested.

"It should be safe now." Linerauf agreed.  

The two carefully walk out of the basement, and exit the abandoned house they were using as a hideout. There were no marines around the streets, and anyone else for that matter.

"Strange... by this time there should be carts loaded with goods going through these streets." Linerauf said.

"It doesn't matter, we have to leave now before we're caught!"

"And where exactly will we go?"

"I can help you with that." 

The two turn around and sees Dr. Mooring standing in front of them. Behind him are several townspeople and Brother Badger, all of them carrying various supplies. There were even marines in their number, carrying their share of supplies as well.

"My brother and sister! The old doctor has prepared a transport for us to escape the marines! "

"Yes I did." Mooring confirmed. "As much as I love having you two work at the hospital, you're wanted by the marines now. I couldn't care less what crimes you did, but you two saved the town and helped a lot of people afterwards. We're not letting the Government get their hands on you."

"That's right!" One of the marines agreed. "We even made sure that Agent never inspected this part of the town by doing it ourselves!"

Linerauf smiled. Despite after what's happened Dr. Mooring, and the town as a whole still looked out for her. 

Mooring lead everyone to the other side of town, far from the marine base. A small red ship guarded by several marines. Linerauf, Badger and Nile boarded the ship and sailed off to the Grand Line.


----------



## Michellism (Feb 8, 2010)

*Zenagi Mugen*
*Chapter 1: "Zenagi the Swordsman"*

"Three beli and a bottle a' whiskey" The bargaining of less then reputable men could be heard, Scruffy and unkempt they reaked of liquor. Despite being poor that didnt stop them from throwing their money away in the most irresponsible manners. Zenagi stood from his seat looking at the heap of money that had collected.

Thirty beli, five bottles of whiskey, and a cigar with a kittie painted on it. Not a bad haul he thought. Aiming at his target, A thick steel cube about the size of a small television. Many couldn't believe he would be able to cut it. Placing Lovely at the chair he was sitting at it leaned against it watching as Zenagi measured the object with his eyes.

"Aren't ya gonna use jour sword?" One of the fellow bars man asked, His beared styled in that of a wolf's head. Missing four fingers he pointed with his pinky at the beautiful sword that rested against the piece of wood. "Nah ain't gonna need it" Zenagi said reaching over to a fork that had been lunged deep into a dead walrus.

Twisting it he removed it, The men watching on as if he had just pulled excaliber from the stone. "Mind If I borrow this?" He said as the man nodded like some brain dead zombie. Looking at the cube once more he spun it around his fingers, The silver collecting light from the lightbulbs around flashing it in the eyes of the men.

Bringing it down like an executioner ready to end his prey the fork quickly met its match breaking against the steel cube. "No way" Zenagi said in disbelief as he looked dissapointed at the fork. "Guess we be taking your sword" One fo the men said heading over to the sword. Tossing it like a kunai it pierced the mans neck bringing him down in an instant.

Kicking the blade up wards he caught in his hand. "That punk!" The men called out rushing forth from all sides. Quickly dropping on his neck he spun like a cyclone, His wooden sandals smashing against one of the unlucky ones dentures sending pieces of yellow stained teeth everywhere.

Getting up to his feet he blocked an incoming sword strike with his sheathe. Guiding it downwards he brought the sword up digging the hilt into the man's eye. "AH YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!" The man called out clutching his face. Jumping into the air he digged his sandal into man's throat using it as a base as he back flipped out of range. Grabbing a hand full of beli he ran out.

"GET THAT PUNK!" The leader said clutching his throat as blood leaked from his mouth. "Dammit there gaining on me" Zenagi said as he dodged a flung whisky bottle that for some odd reason had a squirrell in it. Looking at the distressed animal he baseball slid grabbing the body in the cup of his foot stopping the animal from smashing against the floor.

The squirrell sighed in relief as death was a few inches away. Quickly turning on his palm he flung the squirrell in the bottle back at the men smashing against one of the earlier drunks. The rodent free began to claw at his face taking chunks of his mohawk with it. Sneering Zenagi quickly got up and continued running.

"GET BACK HERE PUNK!" One of the men called out, His hawaiian shirt waving wildly in the breeze. "Load up Mr. Boom Boom" The leader commanded finally catching up. "MR BOOM BOOM!" The men called out in fear. Looking back Zenagi had gained quite the distance. "Looks like they gave up, Pussies" Zenagi said believing he had won, Until finally they pulled out a massive rocket launcher.

"WHAT THE FUCK!" He called out as he nearly stumbled over his own feet. "FIRE!" The commander screamed as the missile was launched towards Zenagi. The nearby citizens screaming all jumped out of the way as the missile landed.

*BOOOOOM!!!*

The flames blazed as an impact crator was all that could be seen. "WE DID IT!" One of the men called out happily only to be hit over the head by the leader. "YOU IDIOT HOW ARE WE SUPPOSE TO GET OUR MONEY NOW!" Feeling death's shadow creep up the three turned around seeing a pissed off Zenagi behind them. "HOW THE HELL!?" He called out in disbelief.

"You damaged my shirt" Zenagi said as the smallest piece, Molecule sized cut could be seen on his bright red button up shirt. "YOU CAN'T EVEN SEE THAT!" The leader tried to argue. Quickly appearing behind them the haunting shine of Lovely retreated back into's sheathe. The Rocket Launcher fell to pieces as the men looked at their empty hands.

Moments later.

Zenagi drifted out into the sea with a heap load of goods atop of a small boat. Using the same fork he broke as a tooth pick he looked up at the sea. "That bastard stole everything" The leader said standing naked at the dock, They had been forced to hand everything over. "Come on Lovely lets see what the sea holds for us" He said looking at his sword treating it like a travel partner.​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 8, 2010)

*A mile off of Dice island...*
Amelia and Rose crash into the water violently, followed by the rain of wooden planks that used to be their rowboat. Amelia's head bobs up from under the surface and she quickly looks around for her sister Rose. 

"AGH! I still can't swim!!" Rose screams, flapping her arms around and trying to kick with her legs, but it's no good as she slowly sinks like a stone. 

"Of course you can't swim!" Amelia warns her again as she swims towards her sister and secures her by her underarms."You'll never be able to swim again!" 

"I'll find a way to swim again...I won't give up!" Rose replies bitterly, "You'll see!" 

Feeling practically drained, with no food or water for two days, Amelia manages to haul her sister over to a large plank board and heave her on top of it. "But...there is still a bright side to your new powers!" she says between catching her breath. She points to the far horizon, where the outline of a distant Island can be seen. 

"Wow my bubble brought us this far!?" Rose says with awe. Amelia sidles up onto the plank beside Rose and nods, "Yup, it's an island but it looks like it's still about a mile off. Now start kicking!" Both girls begin swimming their way to the Island slowly but surely and the entire while Amelia can't help but think about how they got themselves into this mess. It started out like any other day but quickly went to hell. 

_Only two days ago..._
Amelia stares with abject fascination at the Devil Fruit that she holds in the palm of her right hand. She had read about the great power that they can give and also the great curse that comes with such power. Even now she can feel the aura of the fruit, making her fingertips tingle and the hairs on her arm stand on end. The power to control lightning, become a Dragon, maybe even control the weather…wouldn’t that be neat she thinks to herself, any one of these amazing abilities could be locked in this fruit. In her fascination she totally blocks out the drone of her younger sister, Rose’s, voice into the background.

“…yeah like I was sayin, I was beating up those ugly Clanton boys. They were messin’ with old Mr. Miller over by the docks, and it didn’t sit right with me so I decided to wallop ‘em into next year. That’s how I got this black eye…see? That big dummy Ralphy got in a cheap shot!”  Rose proudly shows off the shiner under her left eye to Amelia but her older sister doesn’t even seem to notice. Rose of course continues without missing a beat or a breath.

“…so I was just about to toss Ralphy into the water when suddenly this huge ass Marine ship sails into the docks and these dudes with rifles carrying a heavy metal chest march off the boat and right into town…I was thinking like wow what could they be guarding in that chest, then-”  

Suddenly Amelia snaps out of her trance and grabs Rose by the collar of her shirt and stares at her with wide eyes, “Rose this is very serious…I don’t know where you got this…this thing…but you have to tell me!” She stares nervously out the window of the store and quickly closes the blinders and flips around the closed sign on the front door. 

Rose snorts a laugh in response, “Well duh silly I was just about to tell you, haven’t you been listening? Anyway’s while I was putting that stupid Ralphy in a headlock suddenly these crazy guys in black cloaks attack the marines out of nowhere…POW!” Rose smacks her right fist into her left palm and smirks, “It was pretty exciting! There was explosions and everything. You should’ve been there!”

“The devil fruit Rosey!” she says shaking the purple colored fruit in front of Rose. “How did you get it!?” she asks while peeking through the blinders.

_Right here right now..._
Rose and Amelia tiredly make their way to shore after a grueling swim. Rose who has always been the physically stronger of the two, helps support her sister onto the deserted beach.   

"Look it's a sign!" Rose says brightly, pointing at a wooden placard in the sand.  

_Welcome to Dice Island! _


----------



## Michellism (Feb 8, 2010)

*Zenagi Mugen
Chapter 2: Dice Island Trouble!! * 

"Yohoho and all that other shit, All I want is nice plump thick little chick, To the Grand Line I will sail, All for a piece of tail, Call me the pirate king or the worlds biggest fool, Ill be up all night while you play with your little tool" Zenagi sang in his little tune barely in rhythm as he peeled away at the foil of what appeared to be a peach.

"Grown in peach Island?" Zenagi said looking at the bright blue wrapper only to throw it away casually into the ocean. Taking a bite his face turn to that of disgust. He was a manly man and only meat would satisfy his hunger as he chucked the fruit into the ocean. Wiping his lips of the fruits juices he leaned back looking on. 

Behind him the water propped up as it formed what appeared to be an Octopus with a shirt that read "PLOT". In his hands he held the swordsman trash which he had been letting out since his departure from dice island five days ago. "Sir I believe that this is your garbage" The Octopus inquired stopping the ship in his tracks with his free arms.

Throwing a glance towards the Octopus he leaned forward, His breath reeking of garbage and alcohol. "Whats it to you squish fuck?" Zenagi asked shoving his own face against the octopuses. Pushing him away he made it clear "My name is Benjamin Solomon, The Self Appointed trash merman of the sea. It is my job to " Yeah Yeah would you hurry it up for fuck sakes" Zenagi said in a hurry.

Clearing his throat Benjamin ignored the rude comment. "Well I must say you are in numerous violations and In order to repair for the damages here is a fine" The octopus said reaching into the boat dropping a water resistant piece of paper. Taking a look at it Zenagi almost died from the surprise. "ONE MILLION BELI!" Zenagi called out in shock.

Benjamin nodded believing it to be the right amount only to recieve the crumbled up ticket to the face. "Why don't you fuck off Douche cake I've got business to attend to" Zenagi said smirking at his own witty comment. "Sir I must insist that you pay for this ticket" Grabbing lovely he batted the stubborn octopus away. "FUCK NO!" Zenagi said getting ready to leave.

Grabbing the boat from the back Benjamin had enough, Flexing his muscles he screamed "OCTOPUS RAGE! GRAND LINE THROW!" Benjamin roared as he picked up the boat and flung the swordsman all the way back to Dice island, Crossing numerous miles until he finally crashed into the side of a building. A Hot spring filled with voluptious women.

Looking around Zenagi though he had died and went to heaven. "Hey there ladies" He said looking at one particular one who had a huge double d chest. An awkward silence past until he was flung out of the building thrown into a nearby dumpster. Rising from the surface he pointed an angry fist to the sky. "FINE FUCK YOU THEN! YOUR NIPPLES LOPSIDED ANYWAY!" He screamed.

*-Bailey's Hideout-*

"BOSS! ZENAGI HE'S BACK!" One minion said reporting to his boss who sat at a nearby black jack table. Women on each side. Looking at the man he kicked the table over doning a more animal like appearence. "Finally, It seems Davy Jones blessed me with an early revenge" He said with a vicious smirk on his face.​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 8, 2010)

*Dice Island...*
"Ah this is more like it!" Amelia sighs in with pure relief of being back in the warm embrace of civilization. She closes her eyes and leans her head back into the delightfully warm water of the hot spring, letting the water soak her bright auburn hair. After two straight days adrift in the middle of the East Blue, this is just paradise. 

"Isn't this great Rose?" Amelia asks her younger sister, but she receives no answer. Amelia opens her eyes and turns towards Rose who sits glumly all the way at the shallow end of the hot spring, only wait deep at best, a glum look on her face. Amelia realizes why Rose seems so down. She can't tread into the deeper water for fear of sinking like an anchor. 

Amelia heads over to her sister and rests a comforting arm around her shoulders, "Don't worry Rosey, things will get better...I promise, and then we'll head back home after we settle this entire mess." 

Rose purses her lips while staring enviously at the girls in the deeper part of the hot spring, "No way sis...I'm gonna go find my dad and become a Pirate just like him!" she replies resolutely. 

Amelia sigh inwardly. There she goes again with her delusions she thinks. Rose had been speaking about going to sea much more frequently the last year, still obsessed with her father, that deadbeat who abandoned Mom when Rose was just a baby. 

"Listen Rose that's not-" 

*CRASH!*

Suddenly a man crashes into the wall behind them and flies into the pool with the speed of a guided missile.

"WHAT THE HELL?!" Amelia exclaims, quickly reaching for a towel to cover herself. 

The man says something to a large breasted woman nearby, but Amelia can't hear it. However whatever he said, he certainly didn't win any sympathy as the woman tosses him back out the way he came. 

Rose's face becomes red as if its about to explode and she balls her fists up. Amelia shakes her head, here she goes she thinks.

"I HATE PEEPIN TOMS!" Rose cries, and leaps out of the pool to go and pound the man. 

"ROSE!" Amelia yells at her. 

Rose spins around and looks at her sister questioningly, "He's gonna get away!" 

"How about you get dressed first hmm?" 

"Oh yeah..." 

Rose sprints towards the locker room in a flash, followed quickly by Amelia.

_Elsewhere..._
Ensign Marcus Evermore docks in the harbor of Dice Island. He and his squad of 12 Marine grunts disembark from their medium sized attack boat. 

"Tch!" Marcus clicks his teeth in disgust as he surveys the Dice shaped structures of this hovel. After that fiasco on Peach Island, he had hoped they'd send him after those hooded men, but instead the Captain ordered him to find those two girls.

He knows he's better then this, and plans on catching the girls quickly, to show his superiors that he's ready for the next level. "Fan out, if they're here they couldn't have gone far!" he orders.


----------



## Michellism (Feb 9, 2010)

*Zenagi Mugen*
*Chapter 3: Bailey's Revenge*​
Freeing himself from the clutches of the never ending dumpster Zenagi crashed to the ground, His head cracking the stone beneath him caused a few bystanders to watch an amazement. "HEY MISTER ARE YOU ALRIGHT!" A Chubby old man wearing a straw hat asked as Zenagi made it up to his feet. Placing his fingers up to his forehead he wiped away the small trickle of blood that cascaded down his face.

"Great, I HOPE YOUR HAPPY YOU GODDAMN INGRATES!" He yelled upwards to the hot springs looking like a madman. Without warning a flying dumpster crashed into Zenagi sending him through a nearby book store. The pages of ripped books fluttering about as he struggled to get the giant piece of metal off. "ZENAGI!" Bailey called out in sheer rage.

"ITS BAILEY!" One of the citizens called out causing most to run to sidelines hoping to gain cover. "Hey swordsman are you okay?" The elderly man in charge of the book store asked approaching Zenagi. Hoisting up the dumpster chucked out it outwards making another hole through the book store as it bursted through the streets nearly taking out a watermelon merchant.

"DAMMIT WHY DIDN'T YOU JUST THROW IT OUT THROUGH THE SAME HOLE!?" The elderly man asked as he collapsed to his knees, Tears brimming his eyes as the wild fluttering sheets of paper whirled around. "Sorry about that geezer, Ill pay you back once I handle some business" Zenagi said cracking his neck from side to side. "YOU SURE AS HELL ARE GONNA PAY ME!" The old man reassured the brat.

"It's you again?" Zenagi asked surprised Bailey had been the one who attacked him. "I was the big bad wolf around these parts, Making me look bad in front of my men. I will never forgive you" Bailey said, A look of anger taken a hold of his face. Zenagi smirked as he twirled the sheathed Lovely in his hand. "And what are you gonna do about it?"

"Kill you" Bailey replied with a smirk of his own as the two ran towards one another. Unsheathing Lovely Zenagi went for the killing strike. Placing up his forearm Bailey blocked the attack, Sparks flew off as the two stood toe to toe. "How the hell?" Zenagi asked confused about the fact that Bailey's forearm was still in tact. Using his new found strength bailey forced him back.

Trying to dig his wooden sandals into the ground Zenagi tripped backwards landing on his head as his legs dropped around him. Noticing Bailey's skin turn a deep gray only further added to Zenagi's confusion. Hoisting his arm into the air Bailey smirked. "You see, When you robbed me you didn't take everything from me" His body began to morph, Muscles bulged as his skin became grayer and grayer.

"I HAVE BECOME THE RHINO MAN ZENAGI! WITH THE AID OF THE DEVIL FRUIT!" He proclaimed to the heavens, Zenagi still upside try to decode what he meant. "Devil Fruit?" He repeated to himself not having a fucking clue about the fruit. Rushing foward Bailey's heavy footsteps shook the ground beneath them, Planting his foot down Zenagi rose to the air still upside.

Cocking back Bailey landed in anchor like punch that sent Zenagi back in the opposite direction. Tumbling backwards Zenagi finally stopped as he crashed against a nearby water melon cart. "MY MELONS!" The water melon merchant called out, Dropping to the floor an aura of macabre formed around him as he bemoaned his situation. "How am I suppose to send my daughter to college now?" He asked himself.

Looking up he looked at the newly transform Bailey he truly had become a Rhino Man as he stood roaring at the heart of the town. "Guess I'll just have to cut you down" Zenagi said gripping lovely by the hilt.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 9, 2010)

*Dice Island...*
Rose quickly puts on her clothes in a flash, in her blind rush putting on her top the wrong way around. The whole time she mutters curses under her breath of what she will do to the peeping pervert, and his peeping little peeper. 

"Rose this isn't the time for fighting!" Amelia warns her younger sister, at the same time hopping on alternating legs and putting on her boots. Oda knows they've been in enough trouble already, they can't afford to get into even more. 

"Time's a wastin and I'm gonna paste him!!" Rose blurts out, shaking her fists in the air. 

She quickly dashes out of the locker room of the women's hot spring and straight through the man sized hole left by the stranger who crashed into the hot spring. 

"WAIT!" Amelia cries at Rose, quickly sprinting after her. 

Rose runs down a full block until she reaches an intersection. She looks both ways, wondering where the peeping tom could've run to. Suddenly a loud booming noise, like a wall collapsing echoes from down the street to the right. 

"I bet my life that's him!"  Rose snarks with a grin, and she quickly dashes in the direction of the crashing sound, followed closely by Amelia. 
_
Closeby..._
Ensign Marcus Evermore and five of his men, fan out to search the alleyways of the city. 

"It is entirely possible that they died out at sea," Evermore muses. Wouldn't that be a boon, he thinks. So I can finally get out of this god awful mission. 

Suddenly a loud explosion can be heard from several streets away. Evermore narrows his eyes and waves at his men. "Or perhaps not..."
_
With Rose and Amelia..._
The two sisters round the corner and brake to halt as they spot the man who had crashed into the hot spring. Only know he's crashing into a melon cart. 

"What's up with this fool!? Flyin all over the place!" Rose exclaims, before cracking her knuckles. 

"He didn't fly...he was thrown!" Amelia corrects her, pointing with wide eyes at a huge Rhino man who emerges to confront the man. 

"Wow what happened to that guy?!" Rose asks in amazement as she stares at the giant Rhino like man.

"He's like you...he ate a Devil Fruit!"

"But I didn't turn into no Rhino. All I got was some dumb bubbles!"  Rose says in a slight tone of disappointment. 

"That's because...oh forget it I'll explain it later!" Amelia exclaims. 

"Whatever I'm gonna kick that guys ass!" Rose blurts out. "You hear me you pervert I'm gonna wallop ya!" Rose yells at the man with the sword. 
*
"STOP RIGHT THERE!" * a voice shouts. 

Ensign Evermore and his men appear behind Rose and Amelia. He has no clue what has happened here, or who caused it, but his two targets, the girls, are standing right in front of him. Whoever the swordsman, and the Rhino Zoan, are, they're probably criminals as well. A pretty good catch, he thinks, enough to even get me a promotion. 
*
"YOU'RE ALL UNDER ARREST!"* he announces as his men level their rifles in the direction of the girls, and the two other troublemakers.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 9, 2010)

*Gluttony vs Joseph Adams...*

The two had been standing their, examining each other for a while, as well as listening to the crashes and explosions going on downstairs, "Seems they're throwing on quite the show down there," The Bluebell Pirate's First Mate points out.

"Well all of our crew members do have a tendency to destroy things, one way or another," Joseph simply grins, "Oh I know all about your crew's destructiveness, I've researched all of you as thoroughly as I could with the little time you gave us."

"However you all are pretty easy to figure out...I mean simply by going by your names," Gluttony shrugged, "I suppose so, so shall we begin?"  he says gripping something in his back pocket and slowly pulling it out, "Best of luck to you," he pulls out several small balls and holds them out in his palm.

The man adjusts his glasses and examines them carefully, "And what could those be for?" Gluttony starts smacking them into his fat one at a time, and as he does they start to get absorbed into the fat, *"Vacuum."* 

Fat around his feet begin to change, "Blubber Heels," he then leans forward and uses them to bounce forward straight at the Pirate. He throws a punch but the skinny man nimbly dodges the attack, *"Expand,"* the fat around his arm begins to shake and one of the many balls that he absorbed fires out at great speed.

He continues to propel forward and the ball smacks right into the pirate's face causing a huge explosion. He retracts his blubber heels and lands on the ground, he turns back and sees Joseph coming out of the huge cloud of smoke, "*Cough* Cough* Just like that annoying fool Bam's balls...but much more powerful, and smaller as well..."

"Yea, Greed does some nice work,"  he reaches into his side and pulls out a large AK-47 looking gun from his fat. He loads the weapon and takes aim at his opponent, "You might want to start going on the offense,"  he says before letting off a barrage of bullets. 

He leaps out of the way before pulling out his own pair of pistols. He lets off few shots of his own to throw the marine off balance but he manages to avoid the attack and continue his onslaught. 

Adams slid behind cover, covered in cuts from skimmed bullets. He took a deep breath, "Come on...you can figure this guy out, he's just-" he stopped as he saw a fleshy substance bounce off the wall and head right for him. 

*"Flesh Ball,"* the ball slammed into him with great force but that wasn't the end of it. 

*BOOM!!!!*

The small explosive ball hidden in the fat did it's damage. Gluttony rolled his eyes, "Done yet?" he says walking towards the smoke. A bullet came out of the smoke but with a quickly placed, *"Flab Shield,"* the attack did nothing but hit into the protective shield. 

"Tell me something Gluttony..." a battered and bloody Joseph says from the smoke, "All of your fellow Marines in the Schiczaigou, they all follow their selective sin to the tee...But you...other than your strange Devil Fruit Power and weight, have shown no real relation to the sin of Gluttony."

Gluttony glared at the pirate, "You think I don't act Gluttonous enough...That I don't follow my curse well enough..." he walks forward to him and fires another exploding ball from his fat right at the pirate, "GAAAAAAH!" he shouted in pain.

"It takes every bit of my self control to not want to devour every thing on my boat, everything on this island, _everyone_ I ever meet!" he says stepping on top of the downed man.

"I'm sorry you don't feel I'm doing a good enough job, but I'll have you know that I do treat myself to a nice little extra snack every once and a while..." he says standing over Joseph, *"Devour..."* all of the fat on the front of his body engulfs the skinny man, "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" but his shouts were soon muffled...

*With the Devil's Luck Pirates...*

After a good amount of sailing they finally had found a new island, "Well we'll be approaching it any minute now," Aaron informs the others.

"Splash Down Island," he says pointing at the great natural wonder. Roy's eyes widened and turned yellow with suprise, "Well that sure is one hell of a sight," he says examining it, "But where's this Marine force?" 

Aaron points upwards, "Shouldn't you be at the helm!" he shouts at Aaron, who is now next to him. The ship begins to shake due to it's lack of control, "Guh...now I see why we need a helmsmen..."


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 11, 2010)

_4 years ago, Rapungigi_
Amongst the many islands of the Grand Line Rapungigi holds a special meaning to a certain family that has great power over the world today.

The swamps of the fortress island of Rapungigi has always been a mystery, for the frequent changes in weather and the thick growths of mangroves conceal much of the massive bog that encompasses nearly the entire island. The rest is composed of a fortress and a beach, though there are patches of dry land within the swamps. Clearing the swamps is all but impossible, and those that try tend to disappear. In one of the latest attempts to do so, a Du Mortis disappeared.

The news arrived to Mariejois quickly. In a matter of days 4 members of the family arrived to the island to save their kin.

"Hurry up Fasola, the scouts are getting ahead of us!" Bahuk Du Mortis berated his cousin. He was much different now than he was 4 years ago. His girth and size had practically doubled. His head was covered by metal, and underneath his suit was a great number of mechanical enhancements.

"You try wading through the muck in armor and let's see how fast you move!" He fired back. Fasola was the same as ever, though his armor was a lot larger than the old tenryuubito suit he used.

"Stop whining big brother and hurry up. Ivala isn't going to rescue herself."  Fasola's younger sister, Doremi, chided. These days she was more at home with the labs given to her in Mariejois, but a nice little stroll in a mysterious swamp was a change of pace. 

"I dearly hope this isn't a false alarm like the last time Ivala was feeling lonely." Rek grumbled. He had lost a bet with Bahuk on who would carry the tents(they didn't bring any help with them save for the scouts) and he had lost it, and as a result he was carrying along with his supplies 4 sets of tents that were larger and more durable than normal. 

They travelled closely together, so they can respond quickly when one is in trouble. Though the swamp was huge most of it was mapped, except for the center where the mangroves and weeds where the thickest. 

As they ventured deeper into the swamp the surroundings became darker. Light from the sun was all but blocked out of the great trees which covered the sky with their branches. It became foggier and colder, and everywhere there seemed to be eyes watching the group.

"I can't see the scouts anymore." Bahuk said. With the thick fog it was a miracle they could see at all. "Doremi, call them with your den den mushi."

From her backpack Doremi procured her dendenmushi, a red one bred to be able to operate in any condition. The group stopped briefly and waited for a reply, but none came. 

"How strange." Rek remarked. "Didn't they have the same den den mushi as you do Doremi?"

The gene woman nodded. "Yes, I bred them myself. Shall we try again?" 

"Can't we just call Ivala with your super den den mushi?" Fasola asked.

His sister gave him an annoyed look. "If that had worked earlier we should've found her by now."

Bubbles of unusual size began to rise out of the murky brackish water. The Du Mortises practically jumped as the bubbles floated aimlessly above them.

"What the hell?" 2 gun muzzles opened on Fasola's shoulder plate. A large limb rose out of the waters, and at once Fasola brought his cannons to bear. The limb sunk back into the waters, which now seemed infinitely deep due to the darkness and fog.

His cousins were quick to draw their weapons. Bahuk drew out a mace from his backpack. The weapon sparked with bolts of energy darting from its spikes. Doremi grew a pair of scythe-like claws, and Rek drew his new sword from its scabard.

The battle that follows next is one of the fiercest the Du Mortis family has faced.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 11, 2010)

*Kurohara.*

He sighed as he entered the castle. Seems Jack’s new girlfriend has managed to be the latest to succumb to the war. He was growing increasingly bored with the gunshots and the knife wounds, so it was with utter joy that he saw something different. An arm, completely frozen. Not life threatening but immensely painful and obviously crippling. His heart raced, the blonde girl before him was crying sweet moans of agony. That was a good thing, it meant her nerves were still working and had not been turned  useless . He had to be careful though, or else her arm might be lost forever.

The freeze was not so deep that it would permanently damage her, not like liquid nitrogen. This level of concentration takes either a profound amount of luck or an incredible talent. His interest was sufficiently piqued. He went to work on the girl, thawing her harm so as not to damage it but every so often spilling some boiling water onto a perfectly healthy part of skin. He would treat that too, but it was worth it to hear the delicious cries. 

He felt the hatred coming from the parents of the girl. There would probably be another attempt on his life tonight. He felt the vial in his pocket and secretly begged them to try it. Those screams would be so much worse.


*Safe house.*

“Vergil, you come with me. Mion, you stay here and look ill...” Mordecai glanced over to the dark haired temptress and saw that she had broken out into a horrible fever. The wound on her left side was bleeding again as the patch work the doctor had done was slowly coming apart. She must have helped through sheer willpower. A truly frightening young woman.

“We better hurry. Kagami...Oi! OI!” Mordecai shouted to try and wake her up. “That woman can sleep through a war.” Mordecai grabbed a jug of water and poured the contents over her face.

“We’re sinking captain!” she shouted as she got up and looked around all panicked. She realised what had just happened. “You sonofabitch! I’ll chop your goolies off!”

“Goolies?” Vergil asked not familiar with the term.

“Ah geez Verg, don’t make me explain this to you again. It was painful the last time.” Kagami said grabbing a towel. “Mordy, you seem distracted, whats...”

Kagami had noticed his eyes were darting from here to there. Where? To the ceiling, to her chest, then back to the wall. Her chest? It was at that point she realised her wet white t-shirt was showing more than it should have been. 

“You bastard!! You would besmirch me in such a way?!” Kagami screamed throwing the towel at him, and spinning away to find some other clothes and also to hide her deep blush. 

“Besmirch...what the hell is wrong with your language?” Mordecai said, equally flustered and also turning around. Vergil just made his way to the door and left.

“Maybe it’s to do with half a jug of water poured all over me. But if you must know, I was having a lovely dream where I was a beautiful noblewoman, with a slew of servants and all the shoes I could ever need.”

“You need to wear a freaking bra is what you need.” Mordecai said quietly

“What was that?!” Kagami shouted angrily.

“He said you need to wear a freaking bra. Now get the hell out and let me rest you assholes!” Mion shouted, her sensitive ears picking up everything.

“Yes Ma’am!” They said in unison and went outside. Vergil was waiting. 

“Kagami, you better stay here, despite what Mion says. She is in need of assistance.” Vergil said

“Sure, its better than being around Mr Pervert here.” Kagami said re-entering the room and slamming the door shut  before he could retort.

Mordecai rubbed his face. “A beautiful woman who has her breasts on display all the time and she expects a man not to look.” He said, then realised he was talking to Vergil, “Never mind. Let’s just get the doc.”

Kagami had her back to the door with a smile on her face. "Beautiful woman, eh? Ugh, how can you make me feel shit and awesome in the space of two minutes..." she slumped down and sat on the floor


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 11, 2010)

*Dice Island - The East Blue...*
Ensign Marcus Evermore points at Rose and Amelia, anxious to end this affair, "Which one of you ate the Devil Fruit?" he commands. 

Rose glares back at the pompous Marine and speaks up, "I-"

"I DID!" Amelia declares. Rose quickly looks back at her older sister in surprise but Amelia continues. "My sister is blameless...it was my fault. Take me in but please just leave her alone!" 

Evermore nods slowly as if thinking the proposition over, "Well my orders are to take in the one who consumed the fruit...so I guess I don't have to take in your sister." 

A look of relief appears on Amelia's face, "Thank y-"

"So I'll shoot her instead since I don't need her," Evermore interjects casually. He quickly pulls out a pistol from his belt and fires at Rose's head, a sure killshot. 

"NO!" 

*BANG!*

Rose covers her face instinctively, her heart beating a mile a minute, and everything around her seems to move in slow motion. Suddenly a round orb of almost invisible energy shimmers in the air around Rose's body, forming a perfectly round bubble. The bullet hits the fabric of the bubble causing it to bend inwards for several feet from the force. However it holds firm almost like rubber, and bounces the bullet back at Evermore with twice the speed.   

The bullet strikes the Marine Ensign in the left shoulder. He screams in pain and surprised outrage, clutching the bleeding wound with his right hand. "YOU?!" he screams at Rose in shock. 

Rose meanwhile looks at the large bubble around her body in wonderment. Amelia also can't believe it either, "How did you do that?" 

"I dunno...it just sorta happened," Rose shrugs.
*
POP!*

The bubble around her body pops and disappears as quickly as it appeared.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pride...*

He races up the last set of stairs, paying no mind to the explosions going on beneath him. He sees the light of the top floor at the end of the staircase and stops as he gets there. The room is empty, except for a fireplace with a comfortable chair in front of it. 

"Captain of the Bluebell Pirates I'm guessing," he asks the man sitting in the chair. He wears a long sleeved black shirt, has medium length dirty blonde hair, "That would be me, Jacob Bluebell."

"Pretty relaxed for a guy who's Pirate Fortress was just destroyed, your crew is probably all whiped out by now, and you're about to meet the same fate," Bluebell gets up and picks up a long buster blade that rests against his chair. 

"Well, seems I've got plenty of cleaning up to do. It shouldn't be too much of a problem to whipe out your little crew and end the chaos taking place in my fortress," he pulls back his blade and dashes forward.

Pride's eyes widen, suprised by his speed, but he releases a yellow aura from the palm of his hands to propel himself away from the swinging blade. Bluebell comes at him with an upward swing but he twists his body to avoid it.

He then brings it back down with great power, "Crap," he forms a blue shield with his aura but he feels the impact and he begins to sink into the ground. 

The Pirate Captain quickly pulls the blade back in and juts it forward. Pride blocks with another shield but he feels his defense weakening. He pulls back his fist and coats it in red aura. He thrusts it forward and meets with another sword swing.

They can both feel the power of the impact, and they both know which one has more power behind it. With a boost from yellow jets from the bottom of his feet Pride thrusts himself backwards, shaking his blood covered hand.

He makes a gun with his hand and begins firing off red blasts of energy. The Pirate begins dodging them, the blasts busting through the walls of the already broken up tower. 

He eventually slices through one, "That's enough of that," he says dashing forward, "Bluebell Barrage!" he starts letting off a flurry of attacks with his large buster sword, Pride dodges them, using his blue aura to defend himself when needed. 

He trips the Marine unexpectedly, and he slams into the ground side first. Bluebell lifts his blade up and stabs it down straight for him. With another burst of yellow aura he shoots away just in time to avoid getting cut in half.

He gets on his feet, "Looks like my three auras won't be enough this time..." he holds out one hand, "So lets try something new."  

He starts letting out a yellow aura from the palm of his hand, he then holds out his other arm and begins letting out a red one from that palm, "Do you know what happens when you combine red and yellow?" Bluebell raises an eye browl, "Come on pal, I'm colorblind and I know that one," he slams the red aura hand into the yellow aura hand and the red begins to wrap around the yellow jet.

It turns orange and takes the form of what looks like a sword, "You make orange," he holds out the weapon, "Yea, this'll work..." he jets forward with yellow flames from the soles of his feet and swings the blade. 

The swordsmen parries the attack but with the power of the jets he starts to get pushed back. Pride then deactivates his sword and slides under the massive blade. Once he gets behind him he reactivates the weapon and pierces his side.

He quickly spins around to attack the marine but he shoots into the air, "Time to finish this," he releases a red aura from his feet to mix with the yellow and it forms two more blades coming out of them.

He then lands on the shoulders of the unsuspecting Pirate Captain. His eyes shoot wide open as he feels the Orange Aura Blades pierce his shoulders, but he wasn't done there, Pride lifts his orange blade and stabs it through the pirate's skull. 

He falls to the ground and Pride glides to the other side of the room with the use of his yellow jets. He then leaps out a hole in the wall made by his red blasts and uses a burst of energy to propel him to the tip of the tower.

He holds up one hand and it begins to glow red, he then holds up another and it does the same. The energy forming in his hands continues to grow until it forms into one large ball. He then propels himself above the tower and thrusts it down right into it, "Red Sphere!" it starts slamming down through the tower, destroying each floor that it passes through.

*With Gluttony...*

After finishing his...meal, he looks up and knows exactly whats happening, "Blubber Heel," he then leaps backwards and springs out of a hole in the building just before the giant red ball crashed through the floor he was standing at.

*Greed...*

After finding the collection of "payments" from the towns people as well as their former collections of treasure as previous traveling pirates. He is about to finish stashing the last of it (somehow it all fits in his various suit pockets). 

As he grabs the last golden coin he hears something coming, "Fuck," he says before shooting up to his feet, and then tripping and falling back on his face.

He crawls to a hole in the wall and dives out of it just before the attack hit his floor, "That was close..." he looks down as he approaches the ground, "Sole Jet," he actiavtes jets in his shoes and heads for the ground gentely.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 11, 2010)

*On the Dark Justice...*
Lt. Junior Grade Samuel Arkins sits in front of the large and highly polished Adam Wood desk, in his new office. He had just finished incinerating all of Commander Prince's old things, all meaningless trifles in his opinion. 

The office now looks very spartan and empty now, with just a few wooden chairs, and a lone file cabinet in the corner. On the wall behind Arkins hangs his Gunblade, Hyperion, a gift from his former mentor, Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens. On the wall to his right hang the portraits of the two greatest Marines ever in his opinion, Commodore Garrick, smoking a cigar with a wicked sneer on his face (the portrait was taken just before he disappeared), and Fleet Admrial Akainu, with his characteristic stone faced grimace. He should have put up a portrait of Commander Prince technically as well, but that man isn't worthy to even be put in the same league in his opinion.

Arkins clears his throat and stares at his command staff, including the new Ensign, Lockon Barton. "Alright then," he says from under his low tilted marine cap, which shrouds the upper corner of his face. He also wears a hood over his cap that further douses his face under shadow. 

"We've just received our new orders, straight from HQ..." Arkins opens his front drawer and takes out a sleeping den den mushi wearing tiny black spectacles. "What you are about to see is very confidential and must not leave this room," he continues as he points the snail at a projector screen mounted on the wall behind him. 

Arkins takes a moment to stare at each of the officers, "Which means I will personally decapitate each and every one of you if so much as a word is leaked,"  he says very calmly. He pats the den den mushi on the top of its head and it's eyes snap open. Suddenly two bright lights project from its eyes and onto the screen, forming a black and white image. 

The corpse of Yajuu, the ex Yonkou who was assassinated by the WG appears on screen. In the image, black ooze and gray matter, smears Yajuu's entire face and clothes, and his eyes remain open in a look of horror and disbelief. A hush of disquiet falls over the officers assembled in the room. 

"I'm sure I don't need to tell you who this man...this piece of scum is. His reputation precedes him," Arkins pats the projector snail on the head again and another image appears of a squad of Marine scientists in Bio Suits, loading Yajuu's corpse into a metal container. 

"Yajuu's body was scheduled to be shipped to the Mariejois Science Division for research, but enroute to the dropoff point the shipment was attacked. Those scientists got careless and sloppy, and assumed that no one would be interested in kidnapping his body...and we paid for it with many lives," he says through gritted teeth. 

"Our mission is to recover Yajuu's corpse, and destroy the one's responsible for his kidnapping. Any questions?"


----------



## Michellism (Feb 12, 2010)

*Zenagi Mugen
Chapter 4: *​
The girls strange bubble abilities had caught Zenagi off guard as the Half Rhino Bailey rushed towards him. "RHINO FIST!" Bailey called out as he brought his fist in an arc. Quickly turning his attention Zenagi met face to face with the massive stone like fist which sent him backwards. 

Spiraling around he digged into the soil with his sword stopping himself early.
Raising his arms up in fury he charged towards Zenagi again. Grabbing a nearby pedestrian he quickly unraveled him out of his clothes using the prestine suit he had been wearing to restrain Bailey's attacking arm. 

"You Bastard!" Bailey called out as Zenagi quickly catapulted himself upwards digging his wooden sandal into Bailey's eye.Blood gushed out as the large man fell backwards. His heavy weight shaking the ground beneath them. The Marines aimed at Zenagi who had been wreaking chaos, Taking aim they fired. 

Quickly drawing out Lovely he sliced the bullets in half landing on his feet.
Turning to the little girls he said. "Hey Freak mind using your bubble powers to get us out here" Zenagi said fending off even more bullets.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 12, 2010)

_Reverse Mountain_

The humble little ship Nile and his motley crew reach reverse mountain. Though these days it was a lot easier to obtain a transport that did not have to pass this route the Reverse Mountain at least did not have large marine patrols always on the lookout for miscreants. 

"This is it..."

"The Gate to the Grand Line..."

"Shall we, comrades?" 

Without another word the 3 set off to the entrance to Reverse Mountain, a waterfall that flowed up instead of down. Though the reason as to why it does so is not fully understood what is understood is the great speeds the water flows here, which has claimed countless lives.

Nevertheless they go, for only in the Grand Line, the greatest sea in the world, can they change their fates for the better.

_Rapungigi Island_

A small marine boat sails cautiously within the bogs of Rapungigi. Though work on draining the swamps have been successful for the last 4 years much of the island was still dominated by the dark bogs.

"Damn this place still gives me the shivers." The boat's oarsman remarks. 

"Hey, what's that!?" A marine points to a couple of oddly colored bubbles floating out of the swampwater. 

More of the bubbles rise out of the water, and soon, it covers everything around them. The boat's oarsman. "Hey, this is getting weird...let's get out of here." But the oars will not move. Desperately he tries to move them, but they are stuck, as if the oars were never separated from the tree they were cut out off.

A sound, primal and horrific, echoes in their mind. The marines scream in pain. It is the last sound they will make before they fall into the brackish deep.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 12, 2010)

Michellism said:


> *Zenagi Mugen
> Chapter 4: *​
> The girls strange bubble abilities had caught Zenagi off guard as the Half Rhino Bailey rushed towards him. "RHINO FIST!" Bailey called out as he brought his fist in an arc. Quickly turning his attention Zenagi met face to face with the massive stone like fist which sent him backwards.
> 
> ...



"How did I do that?!" Rose mutters while staring at her hands. 

Amelia thinks it over for a second. Rose had inadvertently activated her nascent devil fruit powers, each time during a stressful situation. "Adrenaline!" 

"Adrena...huh? Who's that?" Rose responds with a blank face. 

"SHOOT THEM ALL!!" Ensign Evermore snarls, clutching the bullet wound in his left shoulder. 

As the Marine grunts take aim and fire the swordsman turns towards Rose. "Hey Freak mind using your bubble powers to get us out here" Zenagi said fending off even more bullets.

"Freak?!" Rose mutters in surprise, "YOU GOT THE NERVE TO PEEP ON A LOAD OF NAKED WOMEN AND FLYIN ALL OVER THE PLACE...AND YER CALLIN' ME A FREAK!?" Her face becomes bright red like a tomato while her body shakes.  

"Now you did it!" Amelia exclaims at the swordsman.

"GET OUT OF MY FACE!" Rose screams at the Swordsman and Marines. Suddenly a large bubble forms around her body which keeps expanding like a balloon pumped with air. 

*BABOOOOM! *

The bubble explodes, generating a powerful shockwave in every direction, that hurls Rose, Amelia, and the swordsman, into the air. 

"GET THEM!!" Evermore screams at the top of his lungs, knocked back by the force of the explosion. 

Two streets over the three fugitives land in a dumpster in an alleyway. Rose lands headfirst into a pile of rotten fruit, while the swordsman lands facefirst onto Amelia. He smirks at Amelia as he lays ontop of her. 

*PAPOW!*

Amelia headbutts him and heaves him over the dumpster and onto the pavement. 

"Where's the pervert...WHERE IS HE!? I'M GONNA KILL 'IM!!" Rose yells while still stuck headfirst in the trash. 

Amelia glares at the swordsman hwile pulling her sister feet first out of the mound of trash, "I suggest you leave before my sister pounds you into oblivion!" she warns him.


----------



## Michellism (Feb 12, 2010)

*Zenagi Mugen*
*Chapter 4 part 2*​
Zenagi staggered up to his feet as random pieces of trash fell out of his giant behive of a messy afro. Scrathing his unkempt beard he looked at Amelia who had given him a stern warning. "Whatever" Zenagi said not being the type to hang around those who don't want him, Heading off he dissapeared out of sight.

Leaving the alley he was quickly spotted by the scouting marines. "THERE HE IS THE UGLY SWORDSMAN!" One of the marines called out causing a disheartened look by Zenagi. "Ugly?!" He called out rubbing his chin only to barely dodge a bullet that skimmed pass his hair. Placing his hand up he realized Lovely had left his possession and then it hit him.

IT WAS BACK AT THE DUMPSTER WITH THE TWO GIRLS!

Turning on his heels he ran off, His wooden sandals clacking away against the cobblestone as the marines fired. The bullets richocheting of the wall proving to be a persistent problem. Dropping unto his hands he quickly spiraled around kicking away the stray pieces of metal. Without missing a beat he continued his escape as the Marines followed soon after.

Seeing the girls back in sight, with amelia just having freed her sister from the clutches of the evil dumpster had been sitting atop of lovely. "LOVELY!" Zenagi called out, Though because she didnt see the sword it sounded as he if were addressing them. Just as he was about to reach and free lovely from the mound of garbage above it Bailey ripped through the wall nearly taking the dumpster with him.

"YOU AGAIN!?" Zenagi called out as Bailey cocked back. "WHERE THE HELL DO YOU THINK YOUR GOING!" He said as he brung down his arm. His fist imprinting itself unto the floor as Zenagi ran upwards his brawny arm. Jumping over he rushed towards the dumpster which had been pushed quite a few distance. Landing in the heap of garbage he stuck his hand down though from the sisters position seemed as he had been trying to cop a feel on them.

With the Marines arriving they took their place lining their rifles. "FIRE!" One of the marines called out as a unison hail of bullets rushed towards Bailey. Grabbing the dumpster the three fugitives where in he chucked it at the marines, Needless to say they ran for cover as the large piece of steel tumbled through the streets. 

Capsized the dumpster acted as a cage for the three. Digging around Zenagi touched a few boobs here and there until finally got a solid grip on his sword. With the sword in hand Zenagi tossed the dumpster backwards only to reveal the Marines had caught up. They were near the docks and even Bailey had fallen under the marines strength.

Surrounded on all sides what were they to do?!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 12, 2010)

*Dice Island...*
While in the darkness of the dumpster Rose feels someone groping her chest, "Amelia is that you?" 

"Rose? Where are you?" Amelia asks in the darkness. 

"Hey who's touching my boobs?" 

Suddenly the swordsman tips over the dumpster, revealing the Marines hot on their heels. Rose glares at the peeping tom, "YOU! I'm gonna-!" 

Amelia quickly wraps her arms around Rose and restrains her before she can dive at the Swordsman. Whoever he is, they might need him to get out of this situation, she realizes. "Will you just calm down Rosey!"  Amelia tells the younger girl in a firm voice. 

Rose continues to glare at the swordsman, and if it were anyone else holding her back, she'd wallop them in the face to get at this fool. But for Amelia, who's practically raised her and kept her out of trouble all these years, she'll do just about anything. 

"Fine!" Rose declares though still staring daggers at the man. 

Amelia let's Rose out of her grip and nods at the swordsman, "Those Marines are chasing us. Will you help us?"  

"Huh?! Hey we don't _need_ his help Amy!" Rose responds. "We've never needed anyone's help!

Amelia shakes her head. Time's like this its best to know when to swallow your pride. "Well?"  she asks the Swordsman. 

Meanwhile Ensign Evermore appears at the head of his Marine squad. Shot though he is, he's still got more then enough life left to handle this trash, he thinks. He draws a glittering Katana from his grip and points it at the three fugitives. He was supposed to take the girls alive but he doesn't care anymore, and that piece of trash swordsman is just a bonus as he's concerned.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 13, 2010)

*With the Devil's Luck Pirates...*

After a good amount of sailing they finally had found a new island, "Well we'll be approaching it any minute now," Aaron informs the others.

"Splash  Down Island," he says pointing at the great natural wonder. Roy's eyes widened and turned yellow with suprise, "Well that sure is one hell of a sight," he says examining it, "But where's this Marine force?" 

Aaron points upwards, "Shouldn't you be at the helm!" he shouts at Aaron, who is now next to him. The ship begins to shake due to it's lack of control, "Guh...now I see why we need a helmsmen..."

?Hmm?? Damien rubbed his chin. ?Hey, did you see that rather large cannon atop the island?? The two had been too busy arguing with each other and the ship was shaking too badly for them to pay attention to their captain. ?I wonder? do you think they?d fire it at us?? He rubbed his chin. ?Someone man he helm!? Roy shouts. ?Sigh, I suppose I, the captain and gentleman I am shall man the helm.? He walked calmly over to the helm as the boat shook violently. 

?Now than! We are nearing our goal! Next shall be a helmsman!? He smiled as he saw the island nearing. ?Thankfully the marines are not on our tail..?


With the Crimson Fist Pirates-

?Urgh?? Jasmine was thrown out of the restaurant. ?WELL THANKS TO YOU TOO!? she shouts. ?Damn them, just cause I was a pirate...? She grumbled. ?You too huh?? Hachi stood over her and held out his hand. ?Yeah.? Jasmine took his hand and stood up. ?Damn it, What the hell is wrong with this place.? She grumbled. ?I don?t know, seems like they don?t take too well to pirates.? He sighed. ?Let?s go find the captain, maybe he found some place to eat.?


----------



## Gaja (Feb 13, 2010)

Making a strategic retreat Pierre found himself pitted against Jacob Mustang, a guard of Hell's Rock, well he didn't know his name, but he did know that the guy was a good marksman. It wasn't long before Jacob engaged into pursuit, as there seemed to be no other inmates making a run for it in that section of the prison. Mustang was running in the direction after he saw an inmate laying face first on the ground, wearing the familiar clothes on Hell's Rock, and he had brown hair, that was the guy. Drawing a pistol he aimed it at the inmate.

"Inmate. Stand up, now!"

He said in a firm and loud tone while making a step towards the opponent, adding on top of it.

"So this is how the sheriff Pierre St. Fly goes down, can't say you live up to the hype..."

As he was about to pull the trigger he noticed a shadow above him, very quickly he made a jump to left as he felt a hit on his shoulder, droping one of his favored pistols in the proces. It wasn't the flash dial one, but still, who was this asshole... Rolling to the side his eyes widened a little as he came to see Pierre St. Fly, in his underwear, holding his gun and aiming at Jacob.

"Nice to meet you, partner!"

With a smile said the former sheriff as the man next to him, that Jacob wanted to shoot, was a guard he knocked out not too long ago, putting his inmate uniform on, as a way to get a hold of some weapon. Pierre was wondering where Alex was though, he needed his revolvers after all, these ordinary pistols were... well ordinary, not bad, but they weren't his... Jacob smilled as he rose up preparing to draw his weapon.

"Inmate Pierre St. Fly, don't flater yourself, you're way over your head in this one. You alcoholic-piece-of-trash-ex-sheriff."

"You forgot pirate! You skinny-looking-poorly-dressed-stupid-stupid-stupid-...guard... Can you just let me go? I don't feel like fighting."

Sweatdroping Jacob wasn't sure what the hell was going on here, what was up with this guy??? Of course he couldn't let him go, why even ask such question, was it a trick???
--------------------

Taking a bite of a fresh apple Neil looked at Lt. Cross as he was exactly two moves away from his 100th chess victory. He didn't smile, he wouldn't insult their commanding officer. As he waited for Cross to make his move the young Ensign spoke.

"Um, Lt. Cross do you think that it is, perhaps, time to start something more then the basic training for me? Maybe I should go out on the next mission, to gather some experience. Sir?"

He asked politely as he looked at the silver haired marine officer, the two of them sitting a room on board of the Misty Maiden as Vitani probably played around the ship, since she wasn't with them.


----------



## Michellism (Feb 13, 2010)

*Leska Grandcape
Chapter 1: "I write sins not tragedies"*​
The sparce shy flame returns, The rusted zippo stolen from some careless marine whose labido had cause him to lose control of the words that hung at the tip of his tongue. Leska had made him paid by not only stomping away at said crouch but taking the Zippo as something of a momentum. It was unfortunate however that the pirate did not smoke.

Hanging her palm over carelessly she passed over the flames a few times. The flickering orange light bending to her palm as the heat gently kissed away at the skin. It had been the sixth day out on sail from the last Island and Leska was growing restless, Her small dingy rode the waves quietly as the girl wrestled with pensive thoughts.

Suddendly the sounds of a string quartet filled the air, The music well timed filled with raw emotion with each weave of the instrument. Looking around Leska found the source of music in the form of four elderly fishmen who sat atop a small patch of dirt that could barely called an Island. At their feet rested a large hat with a few beli lining the bottom.

Leska smiled, The music certainly was beautifly executed to the finest degree by the musically trained fishmen. With the end of their song Leska applauded them "Bravo" She said in her soft sultry voice. The fishmen grinned at the compliment "Is there anything the madame would like to hear?" The regal like fishmen asked, He was the leader and under his chin held a beautiful mahogany violin.

Leska tossed her head back placing a thoughtful finger on her lip. "How about Soft Madame?" The girl asked, It had been a song she had heard alot as a kid and was quiet popular around the seas for those endowed with money. Without question they began playing. The melancholy like tone began to built up followed by the sudden surge of an overwhealming euphoria.

*Soft Madame Song*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rOeMmGg6yE[/YOUTUBE]




The songs bringing back memories that had been laced with tears at the time. Though it wasn't a good memory per se it was still nice to look back, It was the only way Leska could make sure that she was still alive and not living some dream. With the song fading away as it came to its end Leska tossed a few beli into the hat before asking.

"Do you know where I am?" Leska asked. "You're in east blue ma'am. Up ahead is Chum Bucket Island, It's dangerous so I'd advise not going there" The gentlemen Fishmen said. Leska smiled before heading towards the direction. "Chum Bucket Island huh, Should be intresting" The pirate thought as she sailed towards the island.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 13, 2010)

*Hell's Rock...*

Alex had taken a serious beating, though he was a close range fighter he didn't have his weapons and he was seriously out matched, "This geezers got some moves..." he says whipping the blood off of his cheek.

Lee rushes at the pirate with a zig zag pattern and then leaps into the air, delivering a spinning kick right to his gut. His eyes shoot open and he flies through the wall, "Oops, I don't think the new warden will be happy about me busting a hole through his office," Lee says with a shrug.

Alex gets up with a large grin, "Well he might not, but I sure am," he says, spotting several animals right next to him, "Guess you guys didn't need me to break out huh," he says slipping on his newly aquired glove, then his jacket, boots, belt, and finally his wrist band.

"Now, we can really get started," he activates his boots and they gain a cheetah print on them, "Cheetah Fury," he rushes forward, leaps into the air, and starts letting off a flurry of kicks. Suprised by the newly aquired speed, they all land direct hits on the former Warden.

"Quill Fist!" he slams his spiked fist into the man's stomach, causing him to fly backwards, bleeding from his gut. As he flies backwards he wraps his frog belt's tounge around his waist and then pulls him back in.

"Death Yo-Yo," as he pulls him in he starts delivering punches with his Porcupine Glove, continuing the process to resemble a yo-yo. Lee soon slips out of the tounge's grip and lands on the ground, looking just as damaged as Alex now.

"Well that sure was a suprise..." he says holding his wounds, "Your quite the fighter son," he then lifts his leg into the air and does a diving kick towards Alex. He pulls off his wrist band and whips it towards the attacker, it turning into a large snake in the process, "Python Constrictor," the lizard wraps around his leg and then the rest of his body, the heavy beast forcing him to the floor.

Alex leaps into the air, busting a hole through the roof, and then activating his wings to fly high above the building, "Eagle Dive," he does a high speed dive straight towards the hole he created, "Diving Quill Fist!" he slams his spiked fist into the bounded Ex-Warden, and it forces him to crash through the floors below, the python returning to a wristband before it can go down with him.

Alex holds his wounds, "Crap, that bastard could kick..." he then remembers  his actual task, "Gota' get everyone their shit and get the hell out of here," he rushes towards the room next door and spots several weapons.

He snatches up the nicest pair of revolvers his spotted, assuming they were Pierces's, the only jewled staff he saw, and there were several katanas...so he simply grabbred them all. He sure had a handful, but he payed it no mind. He activated his eagle jacket and took to the sky, "Now where are they..."

*DLP...*

They docked their boat and the three stepped onto the island, "So how will we be going about finding a helmsmen?" Aaron says adjusting his glasses and taking a look around, "Well we've got two options, the town and the Marine base upstairs..." he says sarcastically.

His eyes then grow wide, realizing he had made a terrible mistake: He had given his Captain two options, and one would most likely not end prettily.

*With Derrick...*

He takes a seat at the resteraunt and has been there for a while, "What was this place called again...Old Man's Spice...Well is the entire service system made up of Old Men...It's takin' forever to get some service..."

He holds his stomach, "Oh...too weak to go somewhere else..." he slams his face into the table, "Wonder if the others are having any luck..."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 13, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *DLP...*
> 
> They docked their boat and the three stepped onto the island, "So how will we be going about finding a helmsmen?" Aaron says adjusting his glasses and taking a look around, "Well we've got two options, the town and the Marine base upstairs..." he says sarcastically.
> 
> His eyes then grow wide, realizing he had made a terrible mistake: He had given his Captain two options, and one would most likely not end prettily.



"Oh my! quite the dilemma i see!" Damien Smirked. "There is obviously only one answer." As he reached into his pocket, Roy expected him to pull out the coin, however instead. "Here it is!" Damien pulled out a 20 sided die. "Odd or even, Odd we go to the Marine base! Even we search the town!" Roy's eyes widened as Damien threw the dice into the air and watched it spin. "Even! Even! Even!" He kept thinking as the die spun and made it's way towards the ground. 

They all watch in awe as the die hit's the ground and bounces upward, spinning ever so slowly in their eyes. "Even! Even! Even!" Even Aaron was thinking it now, Damien however just stood there and smiled. What would happen? Odd or Even? It was a thrill, where would they go? what would happen!? This life is unpredictable so enjoy every moment! The die slowly settled, 13.... Aaron and Roy watched in shock, however, the Die tipped over to the right. "Eight!" Damien smiled. "Even it is! We'll check out the town!"

The crew seemed relieved, except Damien. There was something he'd noticed other then the cannon atop the massive pillar. There were many marine ships around the island and he could see a small marine outpost in the town. It may not have as much marines or it may have more... The town was far from being safe for them however....



> *With Derrick...*
> 
> He takes a seat at the resteraunt and has been there for a while, "What was this place called again...Old Man's Spice...Well is the entire service system made up of Old Men...It's takin' forever to get some service..."
> 
> He holds his stomach, "Oh...too weak to go somewhere else..." he slams his face into the table, "Wonder if the others are having any luck..."



"Soffice Fetta." A hand came down and karate chopped the back of Derricks head. "You gonna show this place some respect and get your head off the table? The hell were you born? A freakin barn." The man standing over Derrick had tribal tattoos made to look like horns on the side of his head and a single large strip of hair going down his head.

He wore a fine black suit, red shirt and white tie. "Now, Come on, I don't have all day to take your freakin order." He took out a pad and pencil. "So hurry it up."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 13, 2010)

*DLP...*

"Eight!" Damien smiled. "Even it is! We'll check out the town!" The two sigh, "Alright, lets go," he says as the trio head towards the town.

*With Derrick...*

As the chop slammed into the back of his head Derrick shot up in his seat like a bullet, "What the hell?" he says adjusting his sunglasses and taking a look at the man. 

He couldn't help but smirk when he asked where he was from, _"Barn...Giant Castle...What's the difference,"_ he thought to himself.

"Anyway...Gimme' the best you have in this place, which I'm guessing isn't all that great..." Unfortunately this former Prince wasn't aware that treating your waiters/chefs harshly usually does not end well...


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 13, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With Derrick...*
> 
> As the chop slammed into the back of his head Derrick shot up in his seat like a bullet, "What the hell?" he says adjusting his sunglasses and taking a look at the man.
> 
> ...



"Oh, Of COURSE sir, Obviously there is nothing more i'd LOVE to do then SERVE an asshole like you!" He started to walk off, as he got far away as he could, Dante begins to charge towards Derick. "Grosso Spelare!" leaping and spinning into the air, he kicks Derrick's chin and sends him crashing through the wall of the restaurant. "GO OFF AND DIE YOU PIECE OF SHIT! DON'T YOU DARE INSULT THE FOOD HERE!" Dante grabbed his jacket, gave it a quick tug and a brush, then walked back towards the kitchen. "Fuckin asshole." He grumbled.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 13, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Oh, Of COURSE sir, Obviously there is nothing more i'd LOVE to do then SERVE an asshole like you!" He started to walk off, as he got far away as he could, Dante begins to charge towards Derick. "Grosso Spelare!" leaping and spinning into the air, he kicks Derrick's chin and sends him crashing through the wall of the restaurant. "GO OFF AND DIE YOU PIECE OF SHIT! DON'T YOU DARE INSULT THE FOOD HERE!" Dante grabbed his jacket, gave it a quick tug and a brush, then walked back towards the kitchen. "Fuckin asshole." He grumbled.



Derrick lied on his back in front of the resteraunt, "Shows how much he knows, he's the one with a hole in his resteraunt now..." 

His stomach rumbled, "Though I guess I deserved that, I'm still starving...Too hungry to get mad..." he tried to get up but slammed his head back into the ground.

Jasmine and Hachi soon appeared above him, "What the hell are you doing?" she asked, "Well I got thrown out of that resteraunt by some karate master in a suit..." he sighed, "You two mind go getting me some food...I'm starving and when I'm starving I kinda become a jerk..."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 13, 2010)

> Derrick lied on his back in front of the resteraunt, "Shows how much he knows, he's the one with a hole in his resteraunt now..."
> 
> His stomach rumbled, "Though I guess I deserved that, I'm still starving...Too hungry to get mad..." he tried to get up but slammed his head back into the ground.
> 
> Jasmine and Hachi soon appeared above him, "What the hell are you doing?" she asked, "Well I got thrown out of that resteraunt by some karate master in a suit..." he sighed, "You two mind go getting me some food...I'm starving and when I'm starving I kinda become a jerk..."




"You're kinda a jerk no matter what." Jasmine rolled her eyes. "I'm hungry too.. We both got kicked out of a restaurant for being a pirate." Hachi rubbed the back of his head. "I was starving too... they had no right to throw me out!" She grumbled. "But we'll go into this one and play nice. You can get your own food." Jasmine waved as she walked inside. "Yeah, I'm not buying you food. Sorry." He waved to Derrick. "Hey, I'm the captain!"

"Welcome to Old Man Spice, If you hate the food fuck off and die. Can i take your order?" Dante spun the pencil in his hand. "Yes, uhh.." Jasmine looked around. "I don't see a menu..." She blinked. "No point in havin one, you order it, we make it. order whatever you want, we can make anything." Jasmines eyes widened. "I... I want a big steak with lots of potatoes and rice and noodles! and i want a bunch of cola and i want bread! lots of rolls!" Dante nodded and wrote it down.

"Rice." Hachi answered. "The hell!? is that it?!" Dante lowered his sunglasses. "That's all i want." Hachi answered. "You can get fucking rice anywhere! I SAID WE CAN MAKE ANYTHING!" Dante shouts. "I said i want rice, so make the damn rice!" He grumled back. "Oh... I'll make you some rice..." Dante began to step towards the kitchen. "ARA!" He turned around and charged Hachi. "Tenero Costola!" Raising his hand into the air he chops downward. "Block." Hachi shouts, holding up his sheath and blocking the attack. The two stand there, Struggling for supremacy. "Not bad... But how do you handle..." He smirked. "Grosso Buccia!" raising one leg up he begins to kick wildly into Hachi's stomach until the samurai rolls out the door.

"Now then ma'am your order will be ready shortly." He bowed and walked to the kitchen.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 13, 2010)

*Just arriving at Reverse mountain*

_So, this is the entrance to the Grand Lines_
The small ship slowly drifted towards the massive mountain. Jace looked out at the mountain, observing it. The mountain was split int two by the up flowing river that marked the entrance. Without a word, Jace moved his ship towards the the river. As he did so, he noted that another ship was also making their way in. He pushed a bit more speed into his ship as he arrived at the base of the mountain.  Quickly, his ship began flowing upwards and into the Grand Lines.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 13, 2010)

*With the Crimson Fist Pirates...*

Derrick, still lying on his back, watches as Hachi rolls out of the resteraunt, "Well, seems you didn't have much luck either. Not a fan of the working staff huh?"

He starts rubbing his chin, "Hm, I've got an idea!" he removes his red jacket and sun glasses and tosses them towards Hachi. He then runs his hands through his hair wildly, finally causing it to go down. He then places his hand back on his chin, "This might burn a little..."

He runs his hands down his face, releasing a thin layer of lava and quickly hardening it, forming a fake beard and mustache, "This'll do," he says before heading into the resteraunt for a second attempt.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 13, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With the Crimson Fist Pirates...*
> 
> Derrick, still lying on his back, watches as Hachi rolls out of the resteraunt, "Well, seems you didn't have much luck either. Not a fan of the working staff huh?"
> 
> ...



Inside-

"This... is... so...good.." Jasmine drools as she munches down on a roll, pasta and soup at the same time, "It's my pleasure to serve Ma'am." Dante bows. "Um.. but... can... can i get some pepper for the soup?" She asked "Just a little bit.. It's REALLY good, but i would like just.. a little..." He tried to be kind as possible. "Of course." Dante held his hand over the soup, his skin slowly turning black. "How much would you like?" He smiles. "Just... a little..." Jasmine blinked, Dante began to shake his hand lightly, causing black specs to fall into the soup.

"There you are." He bowed, his hand turning back to normal. "W..what the hell was what?" Dante smirked. "I'm a spice man, i'm able to create any spice from my body." He blew a light brown powder at Jasmine. "Is.. is that cinnamon?" Dante nodded. "That's an interesting fruit." She smiled. "Perfect for the kitchen!" He smirked and started to walk off, when the "Disguised" Derrick walks in. "Hello! I am interested in partaking of your food!" He smiled. "Sure have a seat sir." Dante turned to him and went to pull out a chair, but instead cracked Derrick over the back with it. "DIDN'T I KICK YOU OUT ALREADY!!!!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 13, 2010)

Derrick sighs as he gets knocked to the floor with the chair, "Damn..." he says as his lava facial hair cracks off, "Aw come on, we've been out at sea for forever with no food," he scratches the back of his head, "Isn't there like a cook's need to feed starving people?"

"Not gona' beg though," he says holding up a finger, "Beging, not my thing," he hops to his feet, "So, any chance I can get some food?" he turns to Jasmine, "You seem to like her a lot, you can have'er if you really want...Not sure why you would though..." he says, imagining a demon seated at the table instead of a girl.

*With the Schizaigou...*

Pride used his yellow aura to glide back down towards the others, "Seems you've all finished cleaning up this pirate mess," he turns to Greed, "And you've gotten some spoils out of it," Greed laughs, "I don't know what your talking about, heheh..." he says jingling as he talks.

*"Lets just get out of here..."* Pride nods, "Yea, Lust-" "WAIT!" they all turn as they hear someone shout. It's one of the towns people, a young child, "Y-you destroyed our town..." he says, referring to the mass amount of damage done in the battle.

"Our job was to destroy the pirate fortress and defeat the Bluebell Pirates...Your town wasn't in the description I'm afraid. Consider yourself lucky that it is still in one piece," he takes a quick look around, "Even if it is just barely..." he then turns to Lust, "Get us out of here," he nods and the 7 Marines are engulfed in a massive shadow and reappear on their ship, "Gluttony, get us out of here," he says as the heavy set man heads towards the helm, "Not bad everyone, but we can do better..."


----------



## Gaja (Feb 13, 2010)

For a moment there Jacob was under the impression that this guy wouldn't want to fight him, but such a cheap trick wouldn't work on him. Standing several feet away from him, in his underwear, was Pierre holding a gun with only a bullet or two in the pistol. Which he knew wouldn't be good if this happened to drag on. But if Jacob was willing, no bullets would be wasted.

"So what d-..."

Reacting to Jacob drawing a gun Pierre made a step backwards knowing full well that he would try and shoot him, but he knew how to evade bullets there was no problem if he managed to position himself properly. And he wasn't scared since he wouldn't really be hurt, even if he did get shot. But what happened next surprised him as a flash could be seen allowing a bullet to graze him shoulder.

"The hell?!?!"

Why was the gun acting like a camera? AND on top of acting like camera with the flash, it shot a bullet at Pierre? What was that all about? Rolling backwards Pierre held him shoulder as some blood came down.

"Very nice. Where can I get one of those?"

"Scum like you will never get to use such advanced weaponry. You don't have the skill to use it properly."

Smiling Pierre looked at Jacob, the bastard talked too much for his own good. And at that very moment a bird went over his head, unknown to Pierre it was Alex, and a package with his clothes and revolvers came flying behind him, much to the brown hair's delight. With a back flip Pierre shot of two bullets in Jacobs direction, one at his left, and the other one at his right foot, using the moment to grab his stuff and hide behind a wall.

"Thank you Mr. Dodo!!!"

Being under the impression that a dodo delivered his stuff to him Pierre thanked the individual, that sure was nice of him, perhaps that Alex was busy with something else. Jacob on the other hand was furious, the second of the bullet that Pierre fired grazed his left foot, and he wasn't too happy about it, drawing a big sniper.

"Pierre St. Fly, the time of your death is here! Now die!!!"

He said aiming the sniper at the wall where Pierre was, as the former sheriff stepped out, dressed in black leather with a belt which held 6 revolvers on him, smilling with his hat on.

"Sorry partner! Your watch goes way too for my liking."

Jacob with an angry look drew the sniper firing a isen infused dial into the wall above Pierre's head, making a large shunk of rock fall directly on the former sheriff.

"Pfft scum..."

Jacob said turning around holstering the sniper, feeling mighty proud of himself as he walked away.

"This is Hell's Rock, the most secure prison in all the blues. There was no chance of you leaving alive from the very beggining... Prawawawawa!!!!"

He laughed out loud as a loud bang could be heard from behind, the large rock that landed on Pierre went flying into the distance, and Jacob was shocked. As he turned around he saw the guy, standing?!?!?!?! And he seemed alright, this time a revolver in his hand as whiped some dust from his hat.

"Now now. That's not nice. It seems like I have to take you out."

Shocked at what he just saw Jacob couldn't react in time as Pierre sprinted towards him.

"Whaa- What are you?!?"

He yelled out as he went for his gun, Pierre already pulled the trigger three times, Jacobs body felt like it was hit three times with a massive rock... And went flying away into a nearby wall. Pierre with a serious look on his face stood on top of the almost knocked out Jacob.

"I just replicated what you did to me, three times. I'm a fruit user you know, I ate the Did Did no Mi. Now I can replicate anything I want. Cool ain't it? Wanna see?"

He said as he fired of two more shots into the body of the head watchmen of Hell's Rock, ow they would have to leave this place. He would use the four shots he had left to clear his way to the cannons, he would need their power to blow up a hole for their escape. It was good being a portable cannon, one could do all sorts of handy things.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 13, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Derrick sighs as he gets knocked to the floor with the chair, "Damn..." he says as his lava facial hair cracks off, "Aw come on, we've been out at sea for forever with no food," he scratches the back of his head, "Isn't there like a cook's need to feed starving people?"
> 
> "Not gona' beg though," he says holding up a finger, "Beging, not my thing," he hops to his feet, "So, any chance I can get some food?" he turns to Jasmine, "You seem to like her a lot, you can have'er if you really want...Not sure why you would though..." he says, imagining a demon seated at the table instead of a girl.



"Sir, I am a man of honor. I am a chef who feeds those who are in need, but as a chef i respect both my craft and my restaurant." Ignoring the fact that he just broke up the restaurant.. "You disrespected my restaurant and the food with your actions, Those without manners don't deserve to eat here!" He raised his leg up into the air. "Now now! None of that!" A short old man with a long beard walked out. 

"Oi! Go back and cook old man!" Dante shouts. "Don't tell your employer what to do!" The old man shouts. "I own this place you know!" He walked towards Dante. "HAH! if it weren't for me you'd be out of business." Dante took a proud stance. "And who was it who gave you a home huh!?" The old man leaped into the air and kicked Dante through a wall. "You ungrateful bastard!" He wiped off his shirt and cleared his throat. "Sorry, The names Tonton, But you can Call me D.T." He bowed. "If you want anything to eat just ask!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 13, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Sir, I am a man of honor. I am a chef who feeds those who are in need, but as a chef i respect both my craft and my restaurant." Ignoring the fact that he just broke up the restaurant.. "You disrespected my restaurant and the food with your actions, Those without manners don't deserve to eat here!" He raised his leg up into the air. "Now now! None of that!" A short old man with a long beard walked out.
> 
> "Oi! Go back and cook old man!" Dante shouts. "Don't tell your employer what to do!" The old man shouts. "I own this place you know!" He walked towards Dante. "HAH! if it weren't for me you'd be out of business." Dante took a proud stance. "And who was it who gave you a home huh!?" The old man leaped into the air and kicked Dante through a wall. "You ungrateful bastard!" He wiped off his shirt and cleared his throat. "Sorry, The names Tonton, But you can Call me D.T." He bowed. "If you want anything to eat just ask!"



Derrick watched Dante fly through the wall and turned back to the old man slowly, "Heh...H-hi," he shakes his head and regains his compsure, "I'm Derrick Crimson, Captain of the Crimson Fist Pirates. That's my demon helmswoman over there Jasmine Rodgers, and outside sitting on his ass is my Swordsman Hachi."

"And as the guy you just kicked through the wall said, I did disrespect your resteraunt, so it actually doesn't seem right that I should be allowed to eat here," he scratches the back of his head, "Sorry about what I said, I become a jerk when I am on the verse of starvation," he says casually.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 13, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Derrick watched Dante fly through the wall and turned back to the old man slowly, "Heh...H-hi," he shakes his head and regains his compsure, "I'm Derrick Crimson, Captain of the Crimson Fist Pirates. That's my demon helmswoman over there Jasmine Rodgers, and outside sitting on his ass is my Swordsman Hachi."
> 
> "And as the guy you just kicked through the wall said, I did disrespect your resteraunt, so it actually doesn't seem right that I should be allowed to eat here," he scratches the back of his head, "Sorry about what I said, I become a jerk when I am on the verse of starvation," he says casually.



"Bah, If I cared about that i wouldn't have such a dump of a restaurant!" He laughed, "The boy just takes things too seriously, He's very connected to this place.. heaven knows why." The old man shakes his head. "I swear, That boy attaches himself to the dumbest things." Dante placed his hand on the broken wall of the restaurant. "OI! OLD MAN! WHAT'S THE IDEA OF BREAKING THIS RESTAURANT EH!?" He shouts and crushes part of the wall.

"Haven't you been busting it up the past few minutes hmm?" The old man asked. "THAT'S DIFFERENT! I ACTUALLY REPAIR THE DAMN PLACE UNLIKE YOU!" He grumbled. "Eh, Let the place burn." The old man stuffed his pinky into his ear. "DON'T TURN AWAY FROM ME BASTARD!" The old man sighed. "Unlike you i have to cook food, do you remember, you used to cook with me too, How i miss those days. You were such a pleasant child, nothing like you are now." Dante's eye twitched. "You bastard! I'll show! im a hundred times better cook then you!" The two marched off into the kitchen.

"What'd i miss." Hachi walked in, rubbing his head.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 14, 2010)

Derrick watched in awe, "Cook off!" he said pointing to the two heading into the kitchen, "Eh? Cook off?" the swordsmen asks.

"Yep, the Old Guy vs the guy in the suit with the mohawk for pussies," he scratched his head, "And they both know some kind of karate for some reason..."

He heads towards the kitchen, "I've gota' watch this," Jasmine gets up after him, "I need more food," Hachi sighs, "Rice..." he says like a zombie.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 14, 2010)

Cook Off!

  Dante Sabino, The Demon Chef Vs Old Man ?The Old Chef? 

?Wait, his name is actually Old Man?? Jasmine blinked. ?Yeah! You got a problem with that!?? Old man crossed his arms. ?And what?s with that sign Dante??? Old man blinked. ?Obviously, It?s because I?m better then you.? He smirked. ?Oh? Then let?s begin.? Both men took one side of the kitchen, each had a few baskets of ingredients, an oven, knives and other tools they?d need. They also each had a grill, oven and stove, ?BEGIN!? 

  Dante reached out, picked up an onion and tossed it into the air, quickly grabbing two knives he spun them around and crossed his arms as the onion fell into chunks right into a pan. ?A little butter.? He slapped down some butter and began to shake the pan. ?Bah, You put no love into your food!? Old man shouted, he slowly diced his onion and melted the butter. ?There is only love in my food asshole!? He grumbled and picked out a nice fish. 

?Alright, I?ll show you.? He spun the blade around and cut the fishe?s stomach quickly, pulling out the innards. ?Waste not.? He thought to himself, tossing them into a pot and adding water, lemon, rosemary and a few other odds and ends. And then, He grabbed a few more aromatics and stuffed the fish, then mixed a lot of salt with a little bit of water and began to cover the fish in the salt paste. 

  ?Is that what you?re making? Hahahaha!? Old man laughed as he diced up a few celery stocks. ?I don?t care what you think old man! I?m making more then one dish!? Dante grumbled and began to dice up more ingredients and had four pots going of different things, with two meat dishes cooking in the oven. The battle had been heated for well over an hour before the two of them finished. 

  By the end of it, The Crimson fist pirates were sitting at a table while the two chef?s brought out two carts with three covered trays each. Dante stepped up first. ?Salt crusted fish with a sweetened fish sauce, Herb salad in a light balsamic dressing and finally, a white grown on the other side of the island, it has just a light fruit flavor with a small hint of citrus.? Dante cut the fish and placed it on three plates, then poured the sauce over delicately and carefully, only adding enough as to not overpower the taste of the fish. He then placed the salad on the plates and poured the whine. 



"Please try it." He bowed and prepared his next dish. "Beef roast with gravy made from the drippings, sauteed onions, light garlic and mushrooms. Served next to it, a small dollop of mashed potatoes, with rosemary and chives. The gravy was created by taking the crusted juice from the the meat pan and dissolving it in a fine red whine. Beside that, angel hair pasta in a paramecia sauce." He bowed. "To drink, another fine red whine, with a bit of a sweet taste to counter the savory flavor of the dinner." 



He dished out the plates and uncovered the last tray. It appeared to be a chocolate cake a single outline of raspberry's and cream dollops. "A Raspberry Chocolate Torte." He began to slice the cake and took laid a piece on a plate. "Thin layers of chocolate cake, followed by raspberry mousse and a hint of raspberry ganache. a light chocolate glaze finishes it off with raspberry decoration for appearance." he handed the final plate to them. "Buon appetito. Enjoy your meal."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 14, 2010)

Derrick watches as they are served and he can't help but drool, "S-So much...I don't know where to start..." he raises his fork over each plate and eventually stops it above the beef roast and dives in.

It takes several bites before finally stopping to say something, "I don't know if it's the starvation talking but this is the best food I've ever had...Way better than at the Pala-" he stops himself, "Er, like I was saying, it's amazing!"

He continues to plow through the different dishes and he finally finishes. He turns to Dante and grins, "That was amazing," he then looks towards the old man, "Gona' be tough to beat."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 14, 2010)

Grandline-

The Gero Gero Pirates travel down the sea, having just looted a town they enjoy their plunder. ?GERORORORORO! You enjoyin the plunder boys!? The captain was a short stubby man with a face like a frog. ?Aye Captain!? The crew laugh and cheer, gold, pearls and jewels are thrown everywhere as they laugh in joy. ?It?s a true pirates wish to have gold!? He laughed. ?FOR THERE IS NO TREASURE GREATER THEN RICHES!? He grabbed a hunk of meet on bone and took a large bite. 

FOOMP! The ship suddenly jerks, the captain spills his ale all over himself and the jewels fling around the ship. ?WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED-GERO!?? the captain looks around. ?Uh.. Captain.. there?s? a black road? in front of us.? The look out blinks. ?A road!? In the ocean!? What are you talking about!?? He rushes over to the bow of the ship and his jaw drops. Their path is blocked by a floating black road.. ?WHAT THE HELL IS THAT DOING THERE!??

Further down the road-

?It feels good to walk.? A massively tall man, standing ten foot three walks down the black road. ?I get so tired of being cooped up on a ship.? Along side the road sails a large marine war ship, On the ship is Vice Admiral Bricksman. ?Have you grown tired of walking yet? Your blocking the path Admiral Kurokarasu.? The VA looks at the large man. ?I?ve yet to finish my walk.? Kurokarasu responds. ?The tar road will sink eventually, no need to worry about it.. Tell me, what island were we heading for again??

?How could you forget something so important? Why were you appointed an admiral over me?? He grumbled. ?Life is precious, enjoy all moments as if they were your last Alexander.?  The vice admiral just blew it off. ?We?re headed towards Tropicana, the largest resort island on this path of the grand line. There?s news that an entire fleet of pirates is attacking the island and blowing it to hell.? Kurokarasu nodded. ?Very well, I shall meet you there.? He began to pick up speed, the tar road stretching out as he rushed forward. ?I can?t believe they promoted him?? Alexander grumbled.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 14, 2010)

*Mariejois...*
"I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU PROMOTED _HIM_?!" Vice Admiral Clemens wails at Fleet Admiral Meiji. She stands in front of his desk with a sour look of disappointment on her face. She really thought she would get the open Admiral position this time, especially after the Yajuu incident. "Of all the possible people you could have promoted...you picked that fool?!" 

Meiji waves a dismissive right hand towards Clemens while munching on a pickle from the giant pickle jar on his desk. "Oh come now Beverly, don't pout like some 12 year old girl!" he grumbles at her, and then looks at her sternly, "And that fool is now your superior officer, and you will respect him!" 

"But weren't you impressed with how I handled the Yajuu operation?!" she pleads with him. Do I have to give this old bastard a blowjob to get a promotion she thinks, can he even still get it up?!

"You are still young Miss Clemens. You have all the time in the world to still reach Admiral...but just not right now," he adds with a knowing smirk. 

"But-"

"No more but's. Now get me another jar of pickles!" he commands. 

"Yeah I'll get you your pickle!" Clemens grumbles under her breath as she exits his office. She makes a mental note to torture Garrick in her mirror room, later on when she's free.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 14, 2010)

Tropicana Island-

"GRAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!" Ten pirate ships bombard the island with no remorse. "This is great!" The captain of the fleet is a large man, standing eight foot seven and towers over the rest of his crew. He wears no shirt, instead he shows off the scars he's received in battle. His hair is long and red, braided down his back and topped off with a bandanna on his head. Captain Red, of the Blood Red Pirate Fleet. 

"BURN DOWN THE ISLAND! We'll take whatever is left!" His men were spread out through the island, killing and looting, doing whatever they pleased. The banana shaped buildings were blown up by the bombardment and the orange shaped towers were crushed. "Oh my." A voice comes from behind the pirate. "Who the hell snuck onto my ship!?" The men left on the main ship's jaws dropped. "S..sir..." The captain turned around and found himself looking up at a rather tall man dressed in black.

"W..w...who the hell... are you....!?" His jaw dropped, the guy was huge.. even bigger then Captain red.... "T..that guy.. I'm sure, He's Vice Admiral Shiwo!" One of the men shout. "What!? that guy!?" Captain red turned around. "Ah, Actually it's Admiral now." Kuro corrected. "A..a..admiral....?" Red turned around, His eyes popping out of his head, his jaw dropped and snot running down his face. "A...admiral...!?" The rest of the crews face soon followed.

"If you don't mind.. Could you come with me peacefully? My walk made me tired and I don't think I can fight well right now..." The men began to grin. "Tired huh?" Soon, guns, cannons and swords were pointed at the admiral. "Men, Let's see how the navy likes this!" Red runs to safety as the men unleash fire on the Admiral. "Ah... Why do they always attack?" the right half of Kuro's head is blown off, followed by his arm and parts of his chest and stomach. 

When the assault is finished, Kurokarasu resembles a large piece of swiss cheese. "BWHAHAHA!! HOW DO YOU LIKE ME NOW!" Captain Red swings a large bustersword and cuts off Kuro's head. "HAHAHAHAHAHA!! I KILLED AN ADMIRAL!! I REALLY KILLED AN ADMIRAL!" he laughs, proud of himself. "Oh my.." Kuro's body becomes a puddle of tar and slowly begins to reform. "That was scary..  I thought i'd died." The pirates stand shocked. "L...logia....!?" They can't even blink. "Sorry, I'll have to bring you in now."

He bowed. "Tar Field!" His body turned completely black as the thick substance poured out of his body and covered the deck of the ship in tar. "Guh.. damn it... I can't move..." Captain red tried to pull himself free but the tar began to rise up his legs. "Wait... It's crawling!?" He shouts. "I can control the tar as long as it's still considered part of me." Kurokarasu begins to walk towards the front of the ship.

"Hmm... There's nine other ships firing... this isn't good..." He sighed. "I'm so tired from walking... I really can't fight at my fullest..." He slowly rose up into the air on a pillar of tar, solidifying the entire mass on the deck and the pillar once he reached a certain height. "Duel Tar Crusher." He holds his hands out and streams of tar fly out and begin to form a large brick above two of the ships, when fully formed, the bricks detach themselves and fall down, crushing the ships.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 14, 2010)

_*Tortoga aka Chum Bucket Island*_ 

_"Some dead guy might've found this little rock and named it Tortoga but everyone who knows better calls it The Chum Bucket. A fitting name if you ask me... a land born of blood and guts that runs on blood and guts and only abides those who shed blood and spill guts. I have to warn you, little lady, Marines don't come here... God don't neither. Are you sure you want to do this?"_ 

"I didn't ask for your advice or for the introduction. You said you'd escort us so please do so." 

Margaret began to walk into the town square with her Fishman friends close by. The greasy "escort" shook his head and caught up with them both. 

As the two unlikely companions walked into town side-by-side they could practically smell what the escort was talking about. Chum Bucket Island was filled to its brim with vice and dirt, men screaming and howling and women being screamed and howled at. Guns were going off and glass was shattering. Maggie paid none of it any mind... and then she heard a "cocking" sound at the back of her head. 

_"And this is the part where you give me all your money. Now don't fuss or anything because I tried to give you both fair warning. And if you move, Fishman, this gun goes off."_ 

And then the escort banged his head against Margaret's back before falling to the ground. A knife was stuck deeply into his back. Maggie stifled a whimper. This was her first time seeing someone die.

"No need to thank me for getting rid of that creep!" A voice called to the two from the distance. "He's been pulling this stuff for years now. No manners at all, I tell ya. Anyway, do you guys still need a guide?" 

*"Don't say anything. Just keep walking."*

Beethoven Black whispered to a shaken Maggie as they both walked on. 

"HEY WAIT! I'M TRYING TO HELP YOU GUYS HERE! HAHAHAHA!!"

Luckily the man didn't persist. 

----------------

"Aren't you supposed to protect me? Some help you were back there!" Maggie exploded suddenly as they entered an alley in a quieter part of town.

*"It was your idea to come here, not mine!"* The Goth Fishman shouted back. *I didn't even see either of those guys move. As fighters both the killer and the guy who got killed were beyond me. I think we should get out here. Now.*

At the thought of abandoning her quest Maggie snapped out of it.

"NO. This island is crawling with pirates and low-lives. If there is any information that can be found out about the cult that took my son it would be here."

Beethoven closed his eyes and sighed deeply. He calmly unfastened his black guitar and set it before him. He played a hard note. 

*"And so the sad little moth flies further and further into the pitch black fire that will consume her very soul."*

*WHAM!* 

A large anime-style knot appeared on the side of Beethoven's head. Maagie held her rolling pin tightly. 

*"Ow."*

"I told you to cut out that depressing stuff, young man! Listen to your elders!"

*"I never should have told her I that I'm only 14."* Beethoven thought with a sweat-drop.

Even as the young Fishman mused on the older woman's cruelty A large shadow loomed over the entire alleyway. They both slowly looked up to see a huge face hovering high above them. The thing's colossal hands held onto the building with a grip that crushed the brick. It smiled. Before either of them could comment their worlds went black.

----------------------------------- 

And so *Billy Bob the Giant*, with a huge potato sack over his shoulder, walked toward the huge cage obstruction that was filled with blood stains and broken teeth. Two men fought inside like mad dogs. Men with hooks for hands and parrots for partners all stood about the cage screaming and throwing things in celebration. Above the cage a sign. "The Chum Bucket Fights" in dark red. 

"Hey Billy Bod ya made it! What's with the sack?" 

The giant opened the sack and poured out its content before his bald, fat friend. Maggie and Beethoven lay on the ground, gagged and cuffed with Seastone.

*"Dey fight."* Billy Bod spoke. 

"Are you kidding? The Fishman looks strong but I guesstimate he'll last against the others for about 2, maybe 3 rounds tops. The girl is as good as dead. You have no chance of winning the prize money!" 

The giant stratched his head before coming to a conclusion. 
*
"Dey win I happy. Dey lose I laugh when they hurt." *

His friend shrugged and grinned.

"Can't argue with that logic!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 14, 2010)

*Mariejois*
Admiral Aihato is seated in one of the many gorgeous courtyards that the holy land has to offer. Keeping her company is none other than Vice Admiral Rago. Aihato holds a cup of tea as she observes the beauty that the courtyard has to offer. Rago is busy reading the latest headlines in the newspaper.

"Aye! So Meiji-san actually decided to promote Vice Admiral Shiwo to Admiral eh? That's rather surprising!" Rago said as he read the story about the recent promotion.

Aihato nodded accordingly. She had previously attended the ceremony for Shiwo's promotion along with Admiral Sam and Fleet Admiral Meiji two days ago.

"I still don't understand Fleet Admiral Meiji's reasoning for promoting that man. A marine who thinks there is good in ANY pirate doesn't deserve to be a marine at ALL in my opinion." Aihato said as she took a sip of tea.

Rago put the paper down and looked over at Aihato. "Aye! I see your point Admiral Aihato-sama, but isn't Admiral Kurokarasu on the same strength level of you and the jade humming-bird? Maybe that's why Fleet Admiral-san chose him."

"The qualities of an Admiral is not only power, but leadership skills as well. We the Admirals have a huge influence over the other marines. I don't want other marines running around here thinking that there are 'good' pirates." Aihato protested. "I was completely against his promotion, though, the final decision is left up to the Fleet Admiral."

"Aye! I see...I personally would pass on being an Admiral. Too much damn work.." Rago then took a quick look around to make sure no one was listening in, "and you have to put up with those bratty ass Tenryuubito."

Aihato got up, "Yes, well, when you want to preserve justice you have to put up with a lot of crap, hun. See you around Rago." Aihato said as she walked out.

Rago crossed his arms and grinned. "Aye! I would so do her!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 14, 2010)

With the CFP-

  ?Alright! Here?s my dishes!? Old man snickered. ?First course, Totrellini Soup with green salad and fresh bread.? He took out a long loaf of French bread and began to cut it into slices, he took three bowls and began to pour in the soup. ?The soup is made with one pound of fresh spicy sausage. The sausage is cooked with onion and minced garlic. I then Added a fine beef broth, a little water and a nice white whine. Stirred that up with Carrots, tomatoes, basil and all the other wondrous herbs in the kitchen, following that, I added some nice zucchini, green peppers and finally the tortellini!? He smirked. ?I hope you like it! The green salad is lettuce, spinach and other greenery from round the island!? 

  Next dish was a sweet smelling surprise. ?This is Bourbon chicken!? He grinned. ?The sauce that covers the chicken is made from ginger, soy sauce, minced onion, brown sugar, garlic powder and my personal favorite, bourbon whiskey!? He smirked. ?Served with it, a nice side of broccoli in a light whine cheese sauce, it?s made in the way a normal cheese sauce would be made, however, I added a bit of white whine to it. Next to that is bourbon rice, the rice was steamed in a mixture of bourbon, water and thyme.? He dished out the food and moved onto the last dish.

  ?For desert, chocolate raspberry tartlets.? He smirked. ?You son of a bitch.? Dante grumbled. ?The tartlets are indivual raspberry chocolate tarts; they were crafted with love and heart. The raspberries that cover it were simmered in a simple syrup to give them a light sugar glaze.? He bowed. ?Please, enjoy,? Jasmine and Hachi had waited for all the meals to be in front of them before eating. Hachi was rather depressed that the only meal with rice was the bourbon chicken, he liked rice. Jasmine just stuffed her face will all three places in the order they were served to her. "It's like heaven~" she said, munching down on a tart, then cake. "Oh god~~ chocolate overload~~" She leaned back in her chair, an obvious expression of joy on her face as her head hung backward over the chair.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 15, 2010)

_Reverse Mountain_

The 3 intrepid adventurers sail up the treacherous rapids of the Reverse Mountain. They have yet to reach the top of the mountain, and already they have a difficult time sailing through the rapids.

"Hoist the Sails!" Nile ordered as he struggled to steer the ship away from the rocks at either side of the rapids. 

At the back of the ship Badger was doing just that, and for a creature his size he was doing well. Below the deck Dr. Linerauf was manning the rudder, using extra muscles created by her devil fruit to help her manipulate the tiller in these rough waters.

The ship manages to reach the top of the mountain, where the water is calmer. Nile reaches for a map provided to him by the townspeople of Cliffy. One of the rivers flowing downwards is labeled 'Grand Line'.

"Here goes." The ship steers towards the direction of the river, entering the pathway to the Grand Line.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 15, 2010)

*Captain Feroy vs Chief Warden Kleine: The battle continues!*
Feroy and Kleine were currently at a standstill. The Hoax Pirate Captain was cautious not to rush in towards the Warden again and get nailed by his electrifying hammer. Hitting the dwarf will also be a difficult task. The Warden could easily surround himself in electricity and prevent Feroy from inflicting any damage on him. Defeating this man will be no easy task.

Kleine on the other hand held a victorious grin. He knew Feroy didn't have any legit way of damaging him. All the pirate could do was hope to dodge all of Kleine's attacks without dying too quickly. The warden knew he had the upperhand in this battle.

Kleine slammed his hammer on the ground and grinned victoriously. "Give it up SCUM!!! Defeating me is impossible!! Escaping this prison is impossible!! You surviving is IMPOSSIBLE!!!" Kleine boasted proudly.

"I thought being that short was impossible, but hey, look how that worked out...." Feroy said with a sweat-drop falling down the back of his head.

"WHAT?!?!?! HOW-DARE-YOU-INSULT-THE-GREAT-WARDEN OF HELL'S ROCK!!! I'LL DEMOLISH YOU!!!" Kleine bellowed. Electricity viciously danced around his body as his voice literally shook the floor they were currently on.

"This guy sure does get mad quick. He needs to learn how to contain his emotions." Feroy said to himself as he prepared to face whatever attack Kleine would demonstrate.

Suddenly, Kleine held out his hand and electricity began to take the form of an orb in his palm. Kleine tossed the orb in the air and proceeded to hit it with his hammer baseball-style. 

*"MEGAWATT HAMMER!!!!"* Kleine bellowed as the orb of electricity flew towards Feroy at an alarming speed.

"Shit!" Feroy narrowly dived out of the path of the orb and successfully avoided it. The orb flew into a wall that was behind Feroy and exploded on contact. Feroy looked back to witness the power of the orb. There was now a large hole in the wall.

"I would have been made into dust if that thing hit me. I must stay on my fee-" *"SHOCK HAMMER!!!!!"*

Kleine had appeared in front of Feroy between the time Feroy looked back to observe the damage of the electric orb. Kleine swung his mighty hammer of electricity at Feroy. Feroy jumped out of harms way at the last second as Kleine's hammer smashed into the ground, creating a hole. Feroy still felt the aftershocks of the attack, taking in a bit of damage.

Kleine holstered his hammer on his shoulder and laughed. "ALL you can do is dodge SCUM and even that is ineffective!!" Kleine declared proudly.

"I hate to admit it but he's right. I can't even focus long enough to try and hypnotize him." Feroy said to himself. "Don't worry about me midget, just know I'm going to win in the end."

Kleine's face was red hot in anger and steamed emitted from his tiny body. "FOOL!!! I'M A DWARF!!!!! *MEGAWATT HAMMER!"* Kleine exclaimed as he released yet another orb of electricity and smashed it towards Feroy.

Feroy picked up one of the defeated prison guards swords off the ground and proceeded to execute a perfect somersault to avoid the attack and get above Kleine. Feroy then tried to bring the sword down upon the dwarf from the air. 

Kleine simply held his hand in the air towards Feroy. *"THUNDER BOLT!!!"* Kleine ordered as a jolt of electricity shot out from Kleine's hand and hit Feroy head on. The attack was so powerful it blew a hole in the roof. 

Feroy was suspended in the air for a moment from being shocked and then started his decent to the ground. Kleine prepared his hammer, *"SHOCK HAMMER!!!"* Kleine yelled as he smashed Feroy with his electrifying hammer and sent him flying across the room.

Feroy fell to the ground and attempted to quickly pick his bloodied self up before Kleine could use yet another attack. This was a difficult task within itself. Feroy had taken to full on hits from the hammer and was nearly fried by the thunder bolt. As Feroy picked his head up in his face was an orb of electricity. It sounded as if it was making a ticking sound, like a timebomb.

*"SHOCK GRENADE!!!!!"* Kleine bellowed. The orb of electricity exploded in Feroy's face. Kleine grinned wildly. "THAT'S ALL SHE WROTE!!!!"

The smoke cleared and showed a fried prison guards body where Feroy once was. Feroy was further back in the hall. "I was able to throw that guard in front of me just in time to avoid the brunt of the attack. I guess these guys were useful for somthing." Feroy said. His body and face were bloodied up.

"Still alive SCUM?!?!?!" Kleine said as he swung his hammer back and forth. "Obviously...." "YOU SMART MOUTH PIRATE TRASH!!!!"

_"If I don't end this soon I'll die. My ribs are probably broken after that last hammer strike."_ Feroy said in his head. _"He's easily angered so that's how I'll get him. I'll show him a true hoax."_

Kleine formed an electrical orb into the palm of his hand once again. He hit it with his hammer again but this time the orbs split into three smaller ones. *"DOUBLE UP- SHOCK GRENADE!!!!!"* Kleine bellowed as the grenades flew at Feroy.

Feroy quickly threw one of the defeated prison guards body at the attack and threw a hunk of debris at the other. That left only one grenade but how would he handle it?

The guard and the debris collided with the grenades resulting ain a huge explosion. Kleine anxiously looked at the smoke cloud to see what has become of Feroy. As the smoke cleared, the scenery was one of a disaster. Holes were in the ceiling, floor, and walls. Though, Feroy was nowhere to be seen.

Kleine frantically looked around for Feroy. "Where did the SCUM go??? I must have obliterated him!!!!" Kleine thought.

Then, from the hole above Kleine that he created with the thunderbolt earlier, a a body dropped down from it. Kleine quickly held up his hand, *"THUNDER BOLT!!!!"* Kleine said as he fried the body. The body fell to the ground only to be a prison guard.

Suddenly, two hands appeared under the floor where Kleine stood and pulled him under, just up to his shoulders so he couldn't move. Feroy appeared out of one of the many holes created by Kleine's power. He walked over and grabbed Kleine's hammer. 

"HOW???? THIS IS IMPOSSIBLE!!!!!" Kleine yelled. Feroy grinned himself. "It's quite simple actually. When you threw the three shock grenades I escaped into a hole in the ceiling. I then threw a body at you from the hole above your head knowing you would attack it. So I rushed through a hole in the floor while you were busy with that body and caught you by surprise from beneath your tiny ass."

"I can easily get out of this by blowing the entire floor up with my electrical power!!!!!!" Kleine said. "You can't if you're sleep, *"SONNO!"* Feroy said as he looked Kleine in the eye and said in an otherworldly type voice. Kleine was rushed into a deep sleep.

Feroy closed his eyes and seemed to focus his power for a moment. He then reopened his eyes with a weird look in them, as if they were glowing. *"FORZA SPINTA!!!!"* Feroy said as he held the hammer in the air with his new super strength. He smashed the hammer into Kleine's head and sent him down through all the floors below him.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 15, 2010)

*Top of Reverse Mountain*
The small ship began to slowly climb up the current of Reverse Mountain. The size and speed of the ship allowed Jace to bypass the more violent currents. As he reached the top, he noticed the ship he saw earlier struggling with the currents of Reverse Mountain. He soon sailed past that bigger ship and into the Grand Lines. As he did so, he memorized the shape and appearence of the ship he passed. They could turn out to be useful later on.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 15, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> The Panther, The Demon and The Wardrobe??
> 
> Last time!
> 
> ...



Armadio reached into his arm and pulled out a pair of Nun-chucks. "That... Is what you fight with?" Wazzaru laughed. "Don't mock the ninja." He sheathed Kaimetsu's blade and placed it back in his chest. "I'll end this fight quickly, I'm sure Kuroyu has plans." He dashes forward with blinding speed. "What... Is this?!" Wazzaru has no time to react. "Demon Illusion." As Armadio runs forward he begins to move the nun-chucks around with blinding speed. "Seven Arm Hell." As he swings, to Wazzaru it appears as if seven nun-chuck are coming straight towards his body. 

CRACK!!! His armor breaks from the force. "nnngg... You brat...." Wazzaru coughs. "I'm not finished though." He grunts as his body begins to transform and grow, his muscles get stronger and wings break away from his body. "HOW DO YOU LIKE THIS FORM!" He shouts. "I am stronger then i was before!" Armadio blinked. "Dude, your a big butterfly. That's just pathetic." 

Wazzaru's eye twitched. "Insolence!" He flies forward at Armadio and swings his blade. "Boy, are you persistent."  He holds up both his forearms and grins. "Bomb-bardment!" He laughed. bombs flying out of the cabinets. "What,... the hell!?" BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!! The area they were in is covered in flame, outside part of the tower explodes outward. "woo~~ I used a little too much..." Armadio held Kaimetsu over his shoulder, his body dangling from the massive rock structure. 

"Yeah... That was a bad idea. But hey! i got the chains off right!" He laughed at Kaimetsu. "Don't talk to me you idiot." Kaimetsu turned his head away. "Come on now... David's missed you, Aren't you finished with this stupid hunt huh? Byakoniyuri is long gone and you've got a position waiting for you!" Armadio smiled. "I refuse, Not until i find Byakoniyuri." Armadio sighed and pulled the two back into the building.

"If that's what you want, i got no choice but to accept." He let out a sigh, Wazzaru's body laying on the ground in front of them. "Hey, can you move yet?" Kaimetsu shook his head. "Damn, This is going to be a pain in the ass~" He let out a sigh and headed for the stairs. "Let's go re-unite you and your crew then."


----------



## Gaja (Feb 15, 2010)

This was surely going to decorate the newspaper, the most notorious prison in the West Blue, and most likely in all of the blues was going down. Destroyed by a single pirate along with a few other people. Pierre St. Fly was one of those inmates who along the Hoax pirates raised hell inside Marine base X-540, taking out several guards and Jacob Mustang, the head watchmen and sharpshooter of Hell's Rock. The crimes for which he got himself thrown inside the prison were another story.

"What the?"

He said as he adjusted his hair, turning around, while several big bangs could be heard coming from the main building. That was where Feroy went, well he still had four shots left, so he could go and help the guy out. Quickly the former sheriff sprinted towards the source of the explosions as the battle between the two came to an end. He was now in his full outfit as also a few of the guards went that way. Most would try to avoid the warden fighting so that could prove to be an advantage in the situation. Although at this time Pierre didn't worry much about the guards, they could be dealt with.

"FEROY!!!"

He yelled out as he came rather close to the building, he had no idea where either Kaimetsu or Alex were, but they shouldn't stay here any longer then necessary. By now these guys would have asked for Marine reinforcements, which only pushed the brown haired man to hurry up.
_
(Very nice post Trick)_


----------



## Michellism (Feb 16, 2010)

*Zenagi Mugen*
*Chapter 5: Lovely the Sword*​
Zenagi looked on lazily scrathing the gruff of his beard. Marines on all sides and pesky girls next to him. All in all a normal day from his point of view. The salty winds carrying the scent of the ocean with them as the swordsman struggled with the decision. "Give up you damn pirates" One marine says from the back. Though Zenagi wasn't a pirate he kinda liked the sound of it.

Wrapping Lovely's sheath around his back he unsheathe the sword, The healthy gleam peeking out as the sun traced the edge of the blade. "Sure I'll help ya" Zenagi said finally unsheathing the sword completly. Lacing his fingers around the hilt he flipped it one time regripping it, His showboating causing a few of the marines to awe in admiration.

"Just make sure that Bubble Brat stays out of my way" Zenagi said with a smirk. "Find us a boat so we can get out of here" Zenagi said rushing towards the Marines a hail of bullets came his way. Quickly dropping on his hands he batted away some of the bullets with his wooden sandals redirecting their path so it would harm the girls behind him. 

Pushing himself up off the ground he boomerang lovely towards the head marine who had threaten to kill them. "LET'S SEE HOW YOU LIKE STEEL BUB!" Zenagi called out.


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 16, 2010)

*Gavuu Island*

Claire looked at Marcus askance but made the fatal mistake of cracking a small smile. She didn't smile because what he said was funny but his his confidence or cockiness reminded her of Shi.

"Ahh so I see my subtle wit and charm is already having an effect"
"No not really" she said politely with a smile
"You simply reminded me of someone I know" she said

Marcus just looked at her and smiled, he heard nothing of what she said. He just loved to hear himself talk and she was looking at him and smiling. In his books she liked him regardless of what she said. 

"I'll have the roasted pork with the plum sauce"
"What about your friend?" Claire asked

The man grumbled something about not being friends and looked down at the menu

"We'll I'll bring you some bread while you decide" Claire said turning
"You'll get to work on my food in the mean time ok darling" Marcus said
"I'm an important person, I have places to go and things to do" Marcus said with a wink

Claire had to stifle a laugh as she walked away

"I don't want to know what would happen if he ever met Aisu or Shi" she thought with giggle

*With Shi*

Shi walked through the town looking for a way to make money, he could continue picking pockets but Claire would find out eventually and he would get his ass kicked. He decided he'd find a jeweler to make some more statuettes for him to use as weapons. On his way he saw a particularly fat coin purse sticking out of a wealthy merchants side. He passed and tapped it easily and it fell to the ground a short while after. He moved to pick it up but a hand grabbed his as he reached for it. 

"I don't know what you did boy" the fat merchant said with a grim smile
"My purse never falls off of my waist"
"I tied it myself"

Shi tried to wrench his hand free but the mans grip was too much a scorpion stung the mans hand and he screamed out and threw Shi into the side of a building. The street began to clear out with all the commotion, all that was left was a group of large men with noses that had been broken too many times and scars littering their face and body.

"No one steals from me kid" the man said sucking his finger

He spat on the ground as Shi got to his feet, there were five men and the merchant. He started to calculate what he would do and he pulled his tonfa free. He looked for somewhere to fight, he saw an alley way and ran for it the men were fast two cut him off and the other three came around behind him. He put his hands up as a pair of bats flew one toward the three men and the other. The explosions where small enough to surprise the men but not enough to injure them he would be caught in the middle of the blast after all. The explosion did what it was supposed to do, it staggered the men and kicked up a large amount of dust. When the dust cleared, Shi was standing at the mouth of the alley with a smile on his face.

"Catch me if you can fellas" he said and ducked into the alley


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 16, 2010)

*Gavuu Island*

*With Aisu*

"Sure i'll fight your head pupil" Aisu said rotating his shoulders to loosen up. "Do I really have to fight this child?" the boy who had complained earlier asked. *"Now now"* Master Ying said, *"incredible things come in all shapes and sizes, do not underestimate our young friend here, he seems very confident."* "This is going to be fun" Aisu said looking at his opponent with a possessed look on his face. "It isn't every day I get to educate someone as ignorant as you" Aisu said cracking his knuckles.

*"Face each other and show your respect"* Master Ying said as Aisu and the pupil squared off in the center of the ring. Aisu and the young man bowed to each other and before "Start" could finish rolling off of Master Ying's tongue Aisu was behind the student and he found himself on the floor after a perfectly executed sweeping trip. Aisu brought his foot down in an overhead sweeping axe kick and smashed the floorboards right beside his opponents head.

The class and master Ying looked at Aisu in shock. The boy looked at Aisu's foot next to his head and a bead of sweat rolled down his forehead. If Aisu had intended to hurt him he would have been waking up in a hospital in the next few hours. Aisu squatted next to the boy and whispered, "don't fucking call me a baby ever again, or next time I won't spare you. You got that?" Aisu asked so silently only the boy could hear. The boy nodded fearfully, "good man" Aisu said patting him on his face.

*With Marcus and Claire*

"Here is your order" Claire said placing Marcus' food in front of him. "Thanks honey" Marcus said flashing her a smile, "my subordinate here will see to it that you are tipped properly" Marcus said interlocking his fingers behind his head. Claire stifled another giggle and Marcus' heart fluttered. "Why don't you have a seat and take a break" Marcus said patting the chair next to him. "Sorry I can't" Claire said shaking her head, "I still have other orders to take and deliver."

"Ah yes" Marcus said casually, "I know the thought of sitting next to someone as great as me might be a bit scary but I can assure you I am a benevolent god, no harm will come to you." "That's sweet but I can't" Claire said placing the other guy's order on the table. Claire smiled and walked away and Marcus shook his head thoughtfully. "My presence must terrify her" Marcus mused out loud to himself. "It can't be helped I guess, one as great as me casts an awfully large shadow."

*"Do you ever shut up?"* the man sitting with Marcus asked in frustration. "You don't have to shut up in my presence" Marcus said answering the question the man most certainly did not ask. "You may certainly speak in my presence, I do not demand your silence at the moment." The man opened his mouth to retort but thought better of it and instead settled for sobbing in frustration into his food. "Ah yes, my mere words bring tears of incomprehensible joy and happiness to those around me" Marcus said with a smile.

*With The Black Sword Pirates*

As the married couple made their way to the decimated main entrance of the Vault island building, Tetra suddenly pulled her baby den den mushi out of her weapons pouch. "What's up Akawana?" Tetra asked talking into the small snail. "Don't tell Marc but he has lost his yonkou status" Akawana's voice came out of the snail in a hushed voice. "Err" Tetra started sneaking a look at her husband apprehensively. "Crap he is right next to you isn't he?" Akawana said, the face palm echoing through the line.

"We were too inactive after our Yajuu escapade" Akawana explained hurriedly, no doubt in fear that Marc was about to lose his temper. "Other contenders have began to claim new world territory in our absence and the marines no longer consider us to be of yonkou threat level." "It doesn't fucking matter" Marc said coming to a decision, "the title was nice but its just fucking title. It doesn't change how strong we are or what our goal is." "What about our territories?" Akawana asked, "they were a fucking pain to keep track of anyway" Marc said shrugging his shoulders.

"Are you sure you are ok?" Tetra asked looking at her husband curiously. "Being a yonkou attracted too much attention in the first place" Marc said, "it was a fucking bad idea, losing that status is not a big deal. With other contenders vying for the open yonkou spot, we are free to move more or less under the radar. They won't have time to keep us all in check and my bet is those marine fucks are going to have to pay attention to the official yonkou. Meaning they are leaving a yonkou level wild card running around" Marc said with a devilish grin.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 16, 2010)

*With the Crimson Fist Pirates...*

They had dove into the Old Man's meal and devoured it just as fast as they had done with Dante's. Hachi just sat back and watched, "How do they do that..." he asks himself as he watches the show.

Derrick sits back in his chair, holding his stomach, "I forgot how good food tastes...Good Oda," Dante steps forward and looks at Derrick, "Well? Who won," he says tapping his foot.

Derrick nods, "Well, I think I've decided," he closes his eyes and crosses his arms, "The winner of the Cook Off is-" BAM! Someone kicks the door open. 

A Marine walks in, two more behind him, "Alright!" the front marine shouts, "Who's incharge of this dump?" he shouts with an attitude.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)

Old Man Spice-

  “That’d be me.” Old man stepped up. “fuu, Good!” The marine walked past Dante and towards Old man. “Oi! You interrupted the cook off! We were just about to find out who won!” Dante shouted. “Old man, I’m from the marines. You see, it seems that this island isn’t allied with the world government and well, under the current rule, we can’t see any reason as to why NOT ally yourselves with us. But your mayor, he’s a stubborn man. He’s enjoying his independence too much.”  The marine smirked.

  “We’ve been going through all the other restaurants and have been trying to get the people to come together! We’re trying to make a better world! But, I question now, how we can do that, WHEN THIS DUMP WOULD DARE SELL TO PIRATES!” The marine was about to draw his sword and slash at the Crimson fist pirates, but Dante caught his arm. “I’m Sorry… what was that!? Dump? This is a dump!?” 

  He grit his teeth and began to clench down on the marines arm. “Nnngh… you brat… your hurting my arm…” Dante’s eyes grew very demonic. “You have the BALLS to insult my restaurant huh!? You think I can let you get away with that!?” The marine started to shake. “I’m… I’m a marine you know! Do you know what will happen if you mess with me!?” His voice shook. “LIKE I GIVE A DAMN!” Dante threw the marine over his shoulder and gave him a quick kick to the ass, sending him rolling into a few tables.

“IF YOU BROKE A SINGLE PLANK OF WOOD! IF YOU EVEN DUG UP A NAIL! I WILL KILL YOU! DON’T COME HERE AND INSULT MY RESTERAUNT ASSHOLE!” He clenched his fists. “You fool! We’ll destroy you and this island if you refuse to join with us! We will not allow another pirate king to rise! Do you understand!? We will unite the world and everyone will fight against the pirate scum! If you can’t accept that then what right do you have to live!?” the marine quickly ran off .”THAT’S RIGHT! RUN OFF YOU FUCKIN PUSSY!!!”


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 16, 2010)

Derrick just say back in his chair, "Well thanks for saving us the trouble of dealing with more Marines..." he sighed, "But they'll be back..." he got up from his seat and Hachi tossed him his red jacket and shades.

He slipped them on and turned to Jasmine and Hachi, "You two ready?" he walks out the front door (well hole) and stretches his arms. They then begin to glow red. He slams his hands down onto the ground and starts letting Lava flow out of his arms. It began to encircle the resteraunt and rises higher into the air. It forms a circular wall around the building and it soon hardens, "Lava Fortress," he says with a sigh, whipping the sweat off of his forehead.

"That...That was rough. Good thing I was well fed," he said with a grin as he takes a knee to rest, "The others will be able to handle themselves, hopefully they've stayed out of trouble. And if not, maybe they'll head to the giant lava wall in the distance..."

He turns back to the resteraunt, "They need our help for now, hell this whole island is probably in trouble," he rubsh is chin, "Then again the rest of the island wouldn't feed us...And this place gave us one hell of a meal. Yea I think I'll be sticking with defending this one, as if we haven't made it enough of a target just by staying here. I think we owe them."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)

Dante cracked his knuckles. "Bah, I don't need your help, i can protect this place on my own!" He grit his teeth. "Kid, you need to grow up." Old man sighed and sat down on a chair. "Aya, my bones are gettin too old for this." He looked up at the ceiling. "It's been a long ride you know." He smirked. "This place has gone though highs and lows, but never was business as good as it was when you joined ya know?" He looked over at Dante.

"You were a cute kid, cooking outside in the alley, trying to imitate me." Old man chuckled. "It was nice to have ya here. Nice ta have this place, but, looks like you just went and pissed off the wrong guy." The old man pulled out a cigarette and light it. "Hey! you said you quit!" Dante shouted. "I never quit, i just didn't smoke around you. You're so worried about this old sack of bones and this rusted out restaurant." 

"Shut up already!" Dante grumbled. "No, You wise up kid." He blew out a cloud of smoke. "We've always been headed for disaster, the mayor is stubbern and doesn't want to lose control of the island. He had right to be, but the government is serious, the island's going to be going down and it's only a matter of time before-"BOOM!!!! "What the hell was that?" Jasmine shouted. "Yup, they're gonna erase this place to kill the pirates."

Out at sea-

"Bombard the island! there's at least thirty pirate ships! can't you see them! the place is filled with em! i saw them myself!" The man from earlier shouts. "It's a shame to take out such a nice island, but we can't let those pirates get away with killing all those innocent villagers!" This wasn't on the scale of a buster call, it was merely five marine ships firing what cannons they had to take out the island.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 16, 2010)

*Aboard the Crimson Sea Dweller...* 

Maxi grabbed hold of the helm and pulled the ship out, "Where are those three..." Albert asked scanning the island, "Well we can't keep the ship here, we'll head over to the other side of the island," Maxi said, struggling to turn the ship, "Watch out!" Jace shouted, kicking a cannon ball out of the air and away from the ship.

Albert took aim, "We'll provide cover, just get us out of here," he says shooting down a cannon ball with his DF, "We'll find the others later I guess, but we can't let them destroy my, er, our ship."

*Back on the Island...*

Cannon Balls slammed into the resteraunt filled island, sending dirt and smoke everywhere. One slammed right into a giant meatball on top of one of the resteraunts, knocking it off and causing it to roll down the island.

One of the cannons slammed into the wall protecting Old Man's Spice, "That won't hold for long..." Hachi noted, "Yea, so we better head over to the source," Derrick said eyeing the ship in the distance.

Hachi sliced an opening in wall and the three walked through, "You are coming right?" he asked Dante, "Or would you rather stay here, wait for my wall to blow up, and for you and your resteraunt to get blown to smitherines."

He shrugged, "It's up to you, maybe you're into that whole dying thing. But if you're not, then lets get goin' ey."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Aboard the Crimson Sea Dweller...*
> 
> Maxi grabbed hold of the helm and pulled the ship out, "Where are those three..." Albert asked scanning the island, "Well we can't keep the ship here, we'll head over to the other side of the island," Maxi said, struggling to turn the ship, "Watch out!" Jace shouted, kicking a cannon ball out of the air and away from the ship.
> 
> ...



Dante cracked his neck and knuckles. "Fuckin dumbass." He walked off for a moment and tossed his white gloves to the floor, putting on a fresh pair of black gloves, then taking up a black fedora with a red flower in it and placing it on his head, he then changed his sunglasses to a nicer looking pair. "This is what i wear." He grinned. "When i just don't fucking care." 

He walked past Derrick. "Besides, i told you already." He slammed his fist into his open palm. "I'll protect this fucking place on my own!" Jasmine sighed. "Men are so violent." She cracked her knuckles. "Your one to talk." Hachi spun his blade around. "The hell is that supposed to mean!?" Jasmine growled. "Shut up! Less yacking more getting the fuck out of my way!" Dante dashes forward and kicked a cannonball into the air.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 17, 2010)

Mordecai and Vergil waited patiently for Kurohara to walk out of the castle. He had a satisfied look about him; indeed, the girl had a lovely melodic scream. 

Kuroharas eyes widened at the sight of the blue coat. "...Vergil..." he then turned and ran.

"Wait!" Mordecai shouted, "Vergil, why is he running?"

"He owes me his life and refuses to pay the debt." Vergil said starting to run.

"I thought you said you guys went way back." Mordecai shouted

"We do. You never asked if we were on good terms." Vergil said flatly.

"You know, I hate you sometimes. Really hate you." Mordecai growled. Incredibly Kurohara was speeding away from them

"Holy fuck he's fast." Mordecai exclaimed.

"Indeed, he needs to be. Many people want him dead." Vergil said, "I've never been able to catch him."

Mordecai stopped running. Vergil was about the same speed as himself. There was only one way to stop him. He pulled out his sniper rifle and looked down the scope. Clever bastard was zigzagging unpredictably, like some madman. Obviously he was used to getting shot at.

Mordecai relaxed, after the trip down memory lane with Mion he recalled Fandastards lessons. There's always a pattern in people. They can't consciously decide to be unpredictable.

Mordecai looked down the scope and watched the erratic movements. Kurohara hid his movements well but there was a tell tale sign. Left shoulder dropped and he went left.

BANG!

One shot, upper thigh with the ice round.  Kurohara fell to the ground like a wounded animal. He looked down at his leg, not in pain or horror as most people would have but in utter fascination.

"You? You're the one that shot the girl?" He yelled

"Sure, you wanna print it out in the newspaper?" Mordecai said looking around to see if anyone heard

"Hmph, they know what you look like anyway. I'm sure they'll have bounties on your head before tomorrow." Not responding well to the sarcasm, "Back to the issue. This ice bullet of yours is rather interesting. I've grown tired of observing regular bullet and stab wounds."

"Then come with us, we'll be facing opponents more powerful than us and no doubt will have a variety of wounds." Mordecai said.

"Hm, as tempting as it sounds. I will have to decline. Hearing men scream all day is not how I plan to spend the rest..." his sentence was cut short by Vergils blade at his throat.

"I think you're forgetting something." He said coolly

Kurohara sighed. "So, I come with you and our debt is settled?"

"Yes."

"Fine. But only for 6 months. My life isn't worth that much anyway." Kurohara smirked

Mordecai nodded and emptied the antifreeze on his leg. "Come on then, you have a job to do. One of our crew is not doing too good."

With that the 3 men went back to the safehouse.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 17, 2010)

_Rapungigi_

The entire island seemed to be cloaked in an immense fog, even though it is noontime already. None of the marines dared to leave the fortress at Rapungigi. Few even dared to go outside.

"Commander!" A marine knocked on the door of his commanding officer's office. He looked warily around him as if the mist as if something will come after him any second. 

The door creaked open, and a single eye lurked at the crack to see who it was. "What is it? Can't you see it's misty today? It's not very pleasant outside!"

"Sir... I have bad news." The marine gulped. The door opened widely, revealing a tall cloaked man with a marine insignia on his cloak.

"Hurry inside you fool!" The marine commander urged his subordinate to go inside before he locked the door. "Now what is it?"

"They're back. And there's more of them." Both marines sweated coldly at the implications of this information.

The commander went to his desk and took out a silver den den mushi. "Looks like I'll have to call H.Q. We can't deal with what's out there."

_Mariejois_ 
The great capital of the W.G., despite the many threats facing the world today seemed serenely calm today. A high-ranking official writing some  papers picked up his den den mushi upon recieving a call from Rapungigi.

As the marine commander "They're back? I'll notify the World Council at once." 

_Reverse Mountain_

A steady drizzle of water awakens Nile from his sleep. When he awakens he sees Badger and Linerauf sleeping next to him. Their ship is damaged, but otherwise still floating. Most of their equipment is on the deck with them, and for some strange reason everyone was bandaged.

"Hey, Dr." Nile pushes Linerauf's arm trying to wake her up. 

"...I didn't take out the liver Dr. Francosca, honest..." She muttered blissfully in her sleep. By her side Badger was snoring loudly.

Nile scratches his head, unsure of what exactly happened. He looked behind him, and saw the great waterfall of the reverse mountain. Realization struck at that moment."Can it be? Are we in the Grand Line?"

A faint sound, like a man singing echoed in the mists surrounding the reverse mountain.


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 17, 2010)

*Gavuu Island*

Shi looked at the men as they recovered from the small explosion, they were only slightly dazed. Three of them rushed for him but got stuck in the mouth of the alley. Shi laughed as he jumped and hit the one in the middle with his tonfa and swung the other for the man next to him. The second man dodged the attack as the first man cried out in pain and grabbed his face. Blood was already streaming through his hands. Shi dropped to the ground and assumed a defensive position with his tonfa.

He was proficient with the tonfa but it's real use to him was creating opening for him to use his other weapons. Once the eyes were kept on the tonfa he could so a mutltiude of other things. One man came at him he dodged the punch and buried his tonfa into the mans ribs and there was a grunt of pain but the man grabbed him in a bear hug. A metalic snake flew out of Shi's sleeve and wrapped itself around the man's neck. He released Shi to try to pry the snake off but he was already turning blue.

"If you value your man's life let me go" Shi said
"He's replaceable" the fat man said and a shot rang out

The man stopped struggling and fell over dead, the snake uncoiled itself and burrowed into the ground.

"You're pretty good though boy, what's say we make a deal"
"I forget you tried to rob me and you come work for me"
"Nahhh" Shi said with a style
"I can't go from being a boss to a subordinate" he said

Shi noticed that more men were gathering around the mouth of the alley

"Dammit one of them went for reinforcements" Shi thought
"Well fat man, it was nice to meet you but I must say good bye" Shi said

The man began to laugh manically, he doubled over and held his stomach

"You're cornered like a rat kid" the man said
"Am I now?" Shi said

With that he raised his hands and a myraid of bats flew out toward the gathering crowd of men

"RUN!!!!!!!" the man screamed

There was a series of explosions which Shi used to escape up the ally wall and onto the roof tops.

"I'll be hearing about that later" Shi said shaking his head
"I'm sure Claire heard that"

*Vault Island with the Black Sword Pirates*

Fire and her two wolves walked into a large hall with a humongous vault door in front of her. She heard a scream behind her and a man ran into the corridor covered in red fire he was screaming at the top of his voice. She shook her head and stared at the door way with contempt. Dreyri entered the room he was spotless, there wasn't an ounce of blood on him. She wasn't surprised though his sword consumed the blood of the men it killed. It never had to be sharpened or tended to only fed blood. The wall to her left exploded showering the room with debris. Marc and Tetra walked into the room looking like they hadn't encountered anyone but Fire knew better. She just looked at Tetra and smiled but Tetra shot her a tentative look. She didn't know exactly what happened but she knew it couldn't be good.

"Well now that you slow pokes are finally here we can get on with this and be out of here" Fire said 

Her arms were folded and she was tapping her right foot on the ground. Storm, her huge black wolf growled and she shot him a glare but he looked at her defiantly. 

"Something big is coming" Fire said looking at everyone

The ground began to shake violently, Marc enveloped them in an anti gravity sphere that caused them to float above the ground. A huge head appeared from the ground it didn't take long for Fire to figure out what it was. A giant stood before them he had long black hair and he wore a tuxedo. His beard was neatly trimmed and the humongouse hilt of a sword protruded from behind his shoulder. 

"_Is that all, a giant?_" Dreyri said with a laugh
"No that's not all" Fire said looking at the wall to her left

The wall began to smoke and blacken and a huge jet of flame burst through the wall and shot into the room. The black sword pirates all took evasive action, a humongous scaled head stuck into the room and let looks a deafening roar.

"A dragon" Fire said
"So these are the real guards" Marc said mostly to himself
"Drey and Fire you handle the dragon"
"I'll deal with this giant"
"You underestimate me Black Sword Marc" the giant boomed

In a flash his sword was out and there was a loud clash, Dreyri's legs buckled and broke into the ground under the pressure

"What the fuck are you doing" Marc said calmly
"_What the fuck does it look like?_" Dreyri said trying to keep a strait face

The muscles in his arms were bulging, Fire had rarely seen him use his sword with two hands at the same time. 

"You know I don't like when people interfere with my fights" Marc said
"Really guys now is not the time" Tetra said in a slightly annoyed tone

There was a loud road and a gout of flame barreled toward Dreyri but Marc just out stretched his hand in front of him and the Fire was redirected toward the giant forcing him to move.

"The lizard is yours the giant is mine" Marc said with a smile
"Enryuu fight outside" 
"I can't fight properly if I have to think about you destroying my suit" the giant said

With that the Dragon roared and beat it's wings blowing some of the debris away and withdrew from the room.

"_Aye you big fuckin lizard you aren't going to get away from me_" Dreyri said bolting after him with his eyes sparkling
"So simple minded, one second he wants to fight the giant the dragon does something cool he wants to fight that now" Fire said as she followed him out the hole


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 17, 2010)

*Bottom of Reverse Mountain*

The small ship had nearly crashed three times while heading down the waterfall. It was by sheer luck that Jace managed to keep the ship from flipping or smashing into the side. After what seemed like an hour, Jace finally managed to reach the bottom. He was exhausted from saving his ship from destruction. Slowly, he eased his ship to a shore line and dropped the anchor. he'll need to rest a bit before continuing on.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 17, 2010)

*Gavuu Island*

*With Aisu*

*"Impressive"* master Ying said applauding softly. The defeated student got to his feet shakily and returned to the ranks. *"You are definitely an accomplished martial artist, your movement was fluid and clinical"* Master Ying said scratching his chin thoughtfully. *"The job is yours once you demonstrate your sword skill"* Master Ying said with a smile. "With pleasure" Aisu said with a smile as he drew Hyourinmaru. As the sheath dissolved into nothingness a few of the students gasped.

Master Ying snapped his fingers and the students quickly brought out a kenjutsu training dummy. Aisu looked at Master Ying for the go ahead and he nodded his head once his students had cleared the area. Aisu exhaled sharply and the blink of an eye later he was behind the training dummy. Aisu turned to face the training dummy and his sword glowed its trademark glow signifying the sheath had reappeared. Suddenly the training dummy fell apart into cleanly cut pieces.

*With Marcus and Claire*

As Claire placed the deserts on the table the sounds of explosions could be heard in the distance. Claire scowled at a sound she was all too familiar with, however Marcus wagged his finger in front of her. "Fair not my sweet child, you are in my presence, nothing shall happen to you." Claire smiled again at Marcus' silliness and he flashed her back a smile, no doubt thinking she was succumbing to his charm. "Like I was telling my friend here" Marcus said pointing a the man who was by now wishing he was dead, "when you are as great as me you have to look out for the little people."

*With The Black Sword Pirates*

"Allow me to introduce myself Black Sword Marc, my name is Ballboa" the giant said smoothing out the wrinkles in his suit. "I don't give a darn" Marc said offhandedly, "disappear from my sight!" Marc shouted swinging his katana vertically. A massive long range slash flew from the blade and travelled towards the giant tearing up the ground as it went. "Oh!" Ballboa exclaimed, "a slash akin to that of Mihawk in his prime and rivaling even that of Tengu!"

The giant braced himself behind his massive blade and weathered the storm of Marc's attack without any damage. "I almost didn't stop that" the giant commented to himself. "Its over you giant fuck" Marc said disappearing from where he was standing. He reappeared behind the giant in a graceful walking motion. "Arrow notch slash" Marc said calmly as he walked away from the giant and towards the vault. However instead of the sound of flesh ripping open and blood splattering there was the clattering of steel.

"Soru" Ballboa said appearing behind Marc. "Impossible" Marc said blocking Ballboa's sword strike with his katana. "You defended against my attack" Marc said disappearing and reappearing a short distance away from Ballboa. "I fucking underestimated you" Marc said in annoyance. "Well I used to be an admiral after all" Ballboa said politely once again straightening out his suit. "Well it won't fucking happen again" Marc said racing towards Ballboa his katana poised to strike.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 17, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Dante cracked his neck and knuckles. "Fuckin dumbass." He walked off for a moment and tossed his white gloves to the floor, putting on a fresh pair of black gloves, then taking up a black fedora with a red flower in it and placing it on his head, he then changed his sunglasses to a nicer looking pair. "This is what i wear." He grinned. "When i just don't fucking care."
> 
> He walked past Derrick. "Besides, i told you already." He slammed his fist into his open palm. "I'll protect this fucking place on my own!" Jasmine sighed. "Men are so violent." She cracked her knuckles. "Your one to talk." Hachi spun his blade around. "The hell is that supposed to mean!?" Jasmine growled. "Shut up! Less yacking more getting the fuck out of my way!" Dante dashes forward and kicked a cannonball into the air.




Derrick grinned and followed behind him, "Great cooking and a good spirit, I think I like this guy, even if he did throw me through a wall before," he chuckled, taking out his sword hilt.

He released some lava out of it and gave it just enough substance so it could form a whip, "Lava Whip," he slashes down a few cannon balls before they could hit the island.

He continued this process as he followed the cook towards the incoming Marine Ships, "Plus he's gota' pretty nice suit," he chuckled.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 17, 2010)

*Hell's Rock: Amidst the Prison break!*
The Chief Warden of Hell's Rock was defeated. The Vice Chief of Hell's Rock was defeated. The sniper at Hell's Rock was defeated. The former Chief Warden of Hell's Rock was defeated. There was but only one thing that hindered the inevitable escape of these prisoners, the giant stone wall that contained them within.

Feroy looked out of one of the many holes in the walls that had been created during his fight with Kleine to see the mass chaos that he along with his first mate Kaimetsu and two other prisoners had started. Feroy spotted one of his new allies, Pierre on the battlefield. Though, the pirate captain was two high up in the tower to even think about jumping down. 

Suddenly, a man with large wings spread from his back glided through the air directly towards Feroy. The Hoax Pirate captain quickly identified him as Alex, a prisoner he had met earlier and formed an alliance with.

"Still alive?" Alex said with a grin as he stopped in front of Feroy and offered him his hand.

Feroy returned the grin, "What kind of Pirate King would I be if I up and died in a place like this?!" Feroy said as he held on to Alex's arm and they glided to the ground.

"I think this is yours." Alex said tossing Feroy his staff. Feroy's eyes lit up for a moment, "Staffy your back!"

"Staffy......" Alex said with a sweat-drop as Feroy twirled his prized staff.

Feroy then turned to see Pierre still intact. "Good, your here as well! I entrusted you to breaking this wall. Still up for it?" Feroy asked.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 18, 2010)

It was good to finally have some people that were strong around him. Piracy always seemed like the next step after taking all that money, so this might have been fate showing Pierre where his future lied. With a smile he welcomed the captain.

"Yeah was just checking to see if you were ok. That angry midget made trouble for ya? The wall? Hai Feroy."

Ow yes, there was little time to chit-chat, and he still had his part in their break out. More guards were bound to try and stop him so he didn't waist any time and went for what Feroy asked of him. Turning around the in all black clothed Pierre drew the two revolvers once more, he still had 4 shots left as he sprinted towards the entrance wall that marked the Hoax Pirates exit route. Focusing he stopped as the two revolvers released two shots each, hitting directly at the foot of the wall, causing a loud *BANG* and a lot of destruction. Thanks goes to Jacob Mustang for providing the fire power he thought as the smoke would clear to reveal their exit.

"Captain Feroy, if you would!!!"

He yelled out, his Did did no Mi once again steady to absorb something else, while he holstered the guns. This wall was thick, as all four heavy shots only caused a small human sized hole to open, still enough for the pirates, but Hell's Rock really was a fortress. Only one they were missing was the swordsman that started the initial riot, Kaimetsu. Though Pierre figured Alex would have him covered as well. He remained at the exit waiting for the captain and the two other men, ready to make a run for it as soon as possible.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 18, 2010)

_*Somewhere...*_
"So where are we?" Tengu asks Betty. He leans with his back against the railing and his giant cracked buster sword by his side.  

"I think we're in one of the outer blues," Betty responds as she reads a map upside down. 

"Which one?"  

Betty turns the map sideways with a befuddled expression, "Well it's warm so we must be in the West or South Blue...I guess," she says before crumpling up the map.  

"That's it I'm hiring a Navigator! Preferably a hot blonde..." 

"But I'm your navigator!" 

"A _real_ navigator!" 

"Oh look it's an island!" 

Betty points off in the far distance where a Island dense with greenery lays, and quickly adjusts course. 

_On Botanica Island..._
Helen and Robbie dock at the harbor which sits on the border of the lush jungles of Botanica Island, a place famed for it's rain forests. 

"I"m surprised you wanted to join up with me," Robbie tells Helen, who had been rather quiet since they left Mist Island. Out of the blue she had suddenly offered him her boat, but on the condition that she go along with him. Robbie's waver had been trashed, so he begrudgingly accepted. 

Helen shrugs as she eyes the bright green forest, "Fate has something else intended for me, and I intend to see what it is." 

"And here I thought you were going to say that you were attracted by my dashing good looks!" he chuckles. Helen remains impassive however as she leaps over the railing of their boat and onto the dock. "I have to find a sword..." she says while glaring at Robbie, "...because you threw away mine!" 

"Oh I'm sorry for freeing you of the crazy bloodthirsty demon sword that ruined your life!" he retorts. Helen raises her right middle finger at Robbie as she walks away. 

"Thanks!" 

"YOU'RE WELCOME PRINCESS!" 

That chick still has issues he thinks to himself...that or she has perpetual PMS. Either way that sucks for him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 18, 2010)

*Botanica Island...*
Helen strides through the main town of Botanica Island, a beautiful place that exists in perfect harmony with the dense jungle that surrounds it on all sides. 

Under ordinary circumstances she'd take the time to enjoy the sights, but she's a woman on a mission. She has no sword, and a swordsman without a sword might as well be like a Lion without its claws, or an Eagle without it's talons. It almost makes her feel naked in a sense. So she heads towards the Island's only weapon shop, a small store, which Helen hopes has something to her liking. 

As Helen reaches to open the door, suddenly it swings open and a woman in a pink nurses outfit bumps her in the shoulder without looking. She looks at Helen apologetically, "Oh I'm sor-"

"Hey watch where you're going! Are you blind?!" Helen yells at her, for no particular reason, other then because she's looking for someone to vent her frustrations on. 

The nurse laughs for some reason, "Am I blind? Oh that's rich!"  

Helen shoulder bumps her out of the way and enters the store, "Just watch where you're going!" 

"Pfft..whatever!" the nurse says with a roll of her eyes, and walks away. 

As Helen walks up to the owner at the front counter, she notices a fearful expression on his face, "What's wrong?" she asks him.

"That woman you just yelled at...I wouldn't have done that If I were you!" he says in a quiet voice. 

Helen shakes her head in confusion, "Um..and why is that?" 

The owner leans his face towards her and whispers, as if afraid that someone might hear him, "That woman is the companion of Tengu the Demon!" 

"Tengu? Who's Tengu?" 

The owner looks at Helen in disbelief, "Geez lady..have you like been locked up in a cave for the last ten years or something?" 

Helen would laugh at how ironically truthful his comment is, if she could find the energy to laugh that is, "Humor me." 

"Tengu Midomaru, as in Tengu the Demon, as in Tengu the strongest swordsman in the world!" 

"I need a sword...now!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 18, 2010)

Michellism said:


> Zenagi looked on lazily scrathing the gruff of his beard. Marines on all sides and pesky girls next to him. All in all a normal day from his point of view. The salty winds carrying the scent of the ocean with them as the swordsman struggled with the decision. "Give up you damn pirates" One marine says from the back. Though Zenagi wasn't a pirate he kinda liked the sound of it.
> 
> Wrapping Lovely's sheath around his back he unsheathe the sword, The healthy gleam peeking out as the sun traced the edge of the blade. "Sure I'll help ya" Zenagi said finally unsheathing the sword completly. Lacing his fingers around the hilt he flipped it one time regripping it, His showboating causing a few of the marines to awe in admiration.
> 
> ...


Amelia can't help but smirk with delight as the swordsman engages the Marines. Just as I thought, he's a macho egotist willing to do probably anything for a pretty face. All the better for me and Rose, she muses. 

She quickly grabs Rose by the back of her collar as the bullets begin to fly around them, "C'mon let's get while the getting is good!"  She really has no intention of waiting for the swordsman.   

Rose resists her pull and looks back at Amelia, "Nu uh Amy....you get the boat. I'm gonna wallop these Marines...AND THEN THAT SANDAL WEARIN' FOOL!" 

Amy facepalms as Rose speeds towards the fight, "But you don't even know how to use your powers yet!"  

Rose laughs as she slides under the gunfire of a marine Rifleman, stopping to halt right under him and kicking the rifle into the air, "You already told me how to silly...just use my adrenamine!" 

*BLAM!*

She headbutts the Marine in the face and tosses him into the water. "It's Adrenaline!!" Amelia call back at Rose in a rage before spinning around to find a boat. 

Meanwhile Ensign Evermore swings his katana around in a whirl and knocks back Zenagi's sword, causing it to spin around in the air and clatter across the docks. Zenagi snap rolls towards the sword and grabs it up with his right hand. 

"Amateurish!" Evermore declares at the swordsman's flashy moves, suddenly appearing before Zenagi in a burst of speed. They clash swords in a flurry of strikes and counterstrikes.   

*Marinford...*
It’s late night in Marinford as Clemens exits her office. Her new assistant, a nerdy looking Marine Commander who wears thick wire frame glasses, types away eagerly with a smile. She’s never met someone who loved doing paperwork so much, but it’s less work for her at least. 

“Good night Admiral Clemens!” he says in a chipper voice. She prefers that her assistant’s leave out the Vice part of her rank. 

Clemens casts him a sideways glance, as if considering something, and then shrugs. What the hell she thinks. “Sadly I guess that I’m going to spend the night alone…again,” she says with a forlorn sigh, before sitting on the edge of his desk. She traces her right index finger along the desk and across the top of his typewriter. “Just me and an extra large container of Franky’s Suppah Ice Cream. Now that my hopes for a promotion have been dashed yet again…I’m feeling quite vulnerable….” 

“Oh that sounds like a wonderful evening!” her assistant declares, “And don’t you worry Miss. I’m sure you’ll make Admiral in the next decade or so!” 

Clemens frowns at the man for a second, wondering if he’s all there, but continues, “If only I had someone…hmm…well someone to share that ice cream with,” she adds while staring at him hopefully and smiling. 

Suddenly her assistant stops typing and smiles back obliviously at Clemens, “Sorry I’m lactose intolerant…but good luck!” 

“SCREW THIS! I’M NOT THAT DESPERATE!” Clemens snarls in a fury and stomps away.  

“Good night!” 

“YOU’RE FIRED!!” 

A minute later her assistant flies out of a glowing mirror in the sky and falls into the ocean...right on the edge of the Calm Belt. If he makes it back to Marinford in one piece she might rehire him, just so she can drop him into the ocean again.

Meanwhile Clemens passes by Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong, sleeping on the floor of the hallway as if it's his very own bed. That worthless trash she thinks. He's got that amazing power and he just wastes it away sleeping. 

"WAKE UP YOU LAZY BUM!" she screams at him and kicks him in the side, but her boot phases right through his body, which suddenly glows a deep indigo, and then returns to normal.    

"Huh is it morning yet Beverly-chan?" he mumbles.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 18, 2010)

*Botanica Island...*
Helen brandishes the elegant katana in her hand, feeling its temperament. Her father used to say that every sword, or at least any sword worth a damn, has it's own personality. Helen doesn't feel much personality in this blade, but it'll do she thinks. 

"We don't got any Wazomono grade swords or anything fancy like that, but that's a solid sword, a good sword," he tells Helen while staring admiringly at the blade. 

Helen nods, "It'll do..." she mumbles in an unimpressed voice. She sheathes the black handled blade and throws a bag of coins on to the front counter.

"I hope you're not plannin on going after Tengu," the owner warns her. 

"I've never heard of this Tengu. Where I come from..._came from_...Mihawk was the strongest, and I doubt he's anything like that monster!" she replies calmly before strapping the katana to her leather belt and exiting the shop.  

"Fool," the sword shop owner mumbles. 

_Elsewhere..._
Tengu sits on a park bench with a smile on his face, listening to the sounds of the laughing children, the rustling water of the nearby fountain. if it weren't for the six foot crimson steel buster blade propped up beside him, he'd look like just an ordinary blind person. He shifts his face to the right without even looking up at the person approaching him, "Please tell me you brought lunch." 

Betty facepalms as she walks towards Tengu, "Oh I knew I forgot something!" she mutters. "I'll go back and get you something!" 

Tengu shakes his head, "It's fine. You can treat me to a romantic dinner instead," he says with a straight face. 

"Pfft...dream on!" Betty snorts with a laugh. 

*"TENGU MIDOMARU!!!"* a voice suddenly screams in a loud and crystal clear voice. 

Everyone in the park freezes and Betty cranes her neck around at the source of the voice. Tengu however keeps his face downcast towards the ground. Betty's eyes widen as she sees the woman who she had accidentally bumped into earlier. 

"You've got to be kidding me!" Betty exclaims in disbelief. 

"Who is she?"  Tengu asks quietly. 

"Some rude dumb blond who pissed me off earlier today!" Betty responds. 

"She smells nice..." 

Helen points her katana at them with a face of grim determination. "I challenge you Tengu the Demon! Are you man enough to accept my challenge!!" 

Suddenly everyone in the park scatters like cockroaches under an intense light, leaving the place as empty as a ghost town.

_Closeby..._
Robbie flirts with a group of girls, townie's who usually fall for the adventurer types like himself. 

"So there I was...right in the middle of this nest of Sea Kings!" he exclaims. "And then I-" 

"EVERYONE RUN! TENGU IS GOING TO FIGHT!!!" someone screams, and a pack of townsfolk rush down the sidewalk past robbie and the girls. 

Robbie looks at them with his jaw agape, "Oh hell no! She's not that crazy!" Yeah she is he realizes before taking off towards the park.


----------



## Pyro (Feb 18, 2010)

*Dice Island: Main Dock*

Gatrom sat on the top of his deck watching the sea. The sun was setting and the glow that it made over the horizon of the island made it look as if the sun were swimming the the ocean.

_"I've won the tournament on this island, why am I still here?"_ Gatrom thought to himself. _"However, I am pretty tired, and it is nice outside... I guess I can stay for awhile longer."_

Gatrom's eyes began to drift across his ship, preforming one last check before he would slip off to sleep. The cabin was empty he knew, he had not slept there often, in fact most nights he would just sleep outside on the mast of the ship. He liked the feel of the air flowing past his body, it helped him fall asleep.

The crow's nest of _The Dagger _was the last thing for Gatrom to see before his eyes slowly shut and he started to fall asleep. But, right before losing consciousness, he thought that he had heard sounds of fighting off in the distance...


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 18, 2010)

Kaimetsu-

"These stairs are long~" Armadio laughed as he carried Kaimetsu up the steps. "I don't want David to come after me." Kaimetsu grunted. "I understand, but you know how he is. Abandoned by his precious children, how do you think he feels?" Kaimetsu didn't say a thing. "Well, I hope you enjoy this while it lasts, if you do find Byakoniyuri what do you expect to accomplish, the tiger lily wont follow so easily. " Kaimetsu simply stayed quiet. "Sigh, Whatever you wish, i trust your judgment is sound or you wouldn't have done it." As he reached the top of the steps he could see the Hoax pirates and decided to lay kaimetsu down with his blade. "They'll see you here." He commented. "Take care." Armadio waved as he rushed off into the chaos.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 18, 2010)

*Chum Bucket Island...* 

The first fight was over. The one who lost... his face couldn't be seen by reason of the blood that covered it. They dragged him out of the cage.

All Beethoven and Maggie could do is stare at each other in panic as they were pushed further and further on a line of men with arms as big as their bodies. 

*"THAT'S IT YA LOUSY SEA DOGS! STEP RIGHT UP! PLACE YOUR BETS IF YOUR BETTIN' AND GET ON LINE WHEN YOU'RE READY TA DIE!" *

A filthy man who seemed to be biting into an aluminum can of kidney beans, somehow managed to yell louder then the jeers. That awful giant who tied and gagged them handed the filthy man some beri before pointing in their direction. 

_"We're up in 4 rounds! We're up in 4 rounds!"_

Margaret shouted in her mind as she tried to see the faces of the people she would have to fight.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 18, 2010)

*Hell's Rock: Time to get the Hell Out!*
"Whoa!" Feroy said in astonishment as Alex below a large man-sized hole right through the thick stone wall. "Hehe, who knew you possessed this kind of power? You were obviously holding out on me." Feroy said in admiration.

"Captain Feroy, if you would!!!" Pierre exclaimed. A broad grin crossed Feroy's face. "Captain you say? Welcome to the crew Pierre! Feroy said.

Feroy looked over to Alex, "How about you, Alex? Care to join me on the ultimate quest?" Feroy said as he extended his hand.

"Captain isn't that the first-mate? Pierre rang out. Feroy looked over and spotted Kaimetsu and his blade. 

"Kaimetsu!" Feroy said as he walked over and holstered the swordsman onto his back. "It's time to go, whatever your answer, Alex, I do not care. You are coming along with us regardless. It's destiny." Feroy said as the Hoax Pirates escaped through the hole.

Outside the prison was a small marine vessel that was delivering a prisoner to the prison. Feroy looked over to Pierre, "I'll leave them to you." Feroy stated.

"Heh, not a problem!" Pierre said as he holstered his guns and fired on the small marine crew. They were reduced to a bloody pulp in no time at all.

The Hoax Pirates boarded the ship and quickly set sail.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 18, 2010)

*With the Hoax Pirates*

Alex looked at the Pirate Captain after he made his offer for him to join his crew. He pondered it for a moment, he had no idea how strong these people were...Though he did get a taste of a former warden's power and if this guy managed to defeat the Warden, he must be pretty strong. He had gotten a sight of the gunner's power from the blast he just delivered, and all there was left to question was the First Mate Swordsmen, but that would come in time.

He grinned, "Well I'll join you, but not because of destiny or any of that crap. I make my own destiny, and I've gota' good feeling about this," he says following them on board. 

He watched as they left the prison that truly was a Hell. Who would've thought that he'd get captured and end up leaving as a part of a new pirate crew. There was one thing that was still bothering him though...Those Seven Marines...They had delivered him a severe beating, he'd return the favor soon though.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 19, 2010)

*South Blue: Marine Base Pashion*

Marine Base Pashion can be described as two things; one is that is one of the bases with the lowest number of Marines stationed, and two is that they don't hold any Pirates with worth.  At a desk sits the Commander of the Base, Ensign Jack "The Hammer" Steve.  Another Marine walks into the room and salutes Jack, "Sir, that Pirate is causing a ruckus again.  He beat the shit out of the rest of the Pirates we're holding."

Jack slouched back in his chair, "Man, again?  I thought I ordered him to be tied down on a cot."

The Marine responded, "We did sir, but when the other Pirates loomed over him, he headbutted them.  They were all knocked out with one hit."

Jack adjusted his thick-framed glasses and started to walk towards the holding area.

Jack "The Hammer" Steve is one of the most average Marines in existence.  The only reason he was even made officer was because of the fact that he was the strongest stationed at the base when their old Commander had to change duty stations.  Jack can be described as 5'10"; somewhat of an athletic build; long, dark red hair; and his trademark thick-rimmed, squarish shaped glasses.  He got the nickname of "The Hammer" from his use of an Otsuchi, a large wooden hammer.

Jack reached the cell area and sighed at the man tied up on the cot inside, "Come on Paegun, can you please not get into any fights?  What did those guys do anyway?"

Paegun turned his head to look at Jack, "They were just being dumbasses, so I set them straight.  I wouldn't even call those guys Pirates, more like assholes that wanted to sound tough."

Jack slouched down outside the cell, "Man what am I gonna do with you?"

"Release me for good behavior."


----------



## Gaja (Feb 19, 2010)

Holstering his guns once more Pierre looked around, as Hell's rock was behind him, and his crew was beside him with Alex having some bruises, as did Feroy and he, though Kaimetsu looked the worst at this point. Luckily they had a boat to use, already cleared of marines.

"Let's go."

Pierre jumped on deck and went straight for the anchor but found that it wasn't lowered yet, allowing them an even swifter leave. Alex and Feroy would have to take care of the sails and helm so that they could get the hell our of there, but since Pierre didn't do anything at the moment he went to help raise the sails.

"Hoax Pirates leaving Hell's rock! CYA!!!"

He said in a happy tone as he pulled up the rope, as the ship glided backwards he could smell freedom. Maybe it was gun powder but who cared.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 19, 2010)

*Botanica Island...*
?Answer me Tengu!? Helen shouts at the blind swordsman. 

Even though Tengu can?t see Helen in the way other people see, he still sees a perfect picture of her in his minds eye. The rapid beating of her heart, the quickness of her breathing, the sweat on her brow, the heightened tone of her words, it all tells him that she?s scared. 

?Why do you want to fight me?? he asks her. 

Helen scoffs at his question, ?Why do I want to fight you? Isn?t it obvious? Because I have been told you?re the strongest?but I don?t buy it. I think you?re a fraud!? 

?What?! How dare you insult Tengu like that?! DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHAT HE DID TO MIHAWK!?? Betty exclaims. She tries to make a move on Helen but Tengu physically restrains her. 

?Calm yourself Betty, they?re just words, nothing more,?  Tengu tells her. He turns his attention back towards Helen. ?Fine if you really want to duel me then I accept,? he tells her begrudgingly, already knowing how this will end. 

Helen smiles with satisfaction and swings her sword in salute at Tengu. 
?But there are rules,? Tengu adds.

 ?What rules?? Helen asks in confusion. 

Tengu shrugs and sits back down on the park bench, right beside his giant buster sword. ?If you can?t beat Betty over here then you have no chance of beating me. Defeat her and you get your shot!? Tengu tells her matter of factly. 

Helen looks back at Tengu in disbelief and then begins to laugh in a mocking tone, ?Ha! I knew it. You hide behind someone else and let them do the fighting for you. You really are no Mihawk!? 

?Tengu please let me kick her ass!? Betty begs him, almost at her breaking point. Tengu looks over at Helen and smiles sincerely, ?I use Mihawk?s blade as a barbecue spit. What does that tell you about me?? 

?You?re a liar and I?m going to prove it!? Helen shouts back and she waves on Betty. ?After I beat your sycophant you?re next Tengu!? 

?Now Tengu?!? Betty asks Tengu impatiently. Tengu nods slowly in response, ?But go easy on her.? 

Betty draws her short wakizashi blade, leaving her katana in its hilt, ?I won?t need my katana to put you in your place!? Betty tells Helen with certainty. Helen waves Betty on confidently with her own katana, ?We?ll see.? Helen takes a deep breath and assumes the fighting posture of her family?s style. 

?HELEN!? a voice screams from down the street. Robbie srpints towards them. His eyes widen when he sees Helen squaring off with Betty. ?Helen don?t do this!!? he yells at her and breaks out into a run towards her. Suddenly Tengu disappears from his seat on the park bench and reappears in front of Robbie, with his back to him. ?What?s done is done. Don?t interfere,? he warns Robbie in a non threatening voice, but the power in his words causes Robbie to freeze. He wants to move but simply can?t, as if his muscles won?t respond.  Tengu sniffs the air in front of Robbie, ?You?re not Human are you?? 

Suddenly both Helen and Betty charge at each other in a burst of speed.  For the first few seconds Helen sees Betty?s movements perfectly but out of nowhere the Nurse disappears. She?s so fast Helen thinks, and it?s all she can think, as Betty rushes past her and slashes straight through Helen?s sword, breaking it into dozens of pieces. Then she nimbly slices opens Helen?s midsection cleanly in an explosion of blood, all in one fluid motion. Betty stops several feet behind the shocked Helen. 

?This is the difference between you and me!? Betty exclaims. Helen drops her shattered sword to the ground and collapses to her knees, breathing in ragged gasps. This can?t be, she thinks, it?s not supposed to be this way! Helen coughs up blood and falls headfirst onto the pavement.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 19, 2010)

*Marinford...*
Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong fishes in the bay of Marinford, bare feet propped over the water and his pant legs rolled up to his knees. He feels good after getting a 16 hour power nap. 

"And right there is where Whitebeard cleaved the island in two, and made his last stand," Archer tells a curious Marine Ensign, pointing out the still visible fault line. 

"What were you doing?" the Ensign asks. 

Archer chuckles, "Why pretending that I was dead of course." 

Suddenly Archer jerks his head up as he picks up a signal, "Hold on I've got an incoming call," he mumbles. 

Archer opens his mouth and the sound of clicking static comes out, followed by a tinny sounding voice, *"Vice Admiral Archer we have an urgent message for you!" *

Archer speaks back as if he's having a normal face to face conversation, "I'm fishing you know," he says in an annoyed voice. 
*
"I know but it's about your nieces!"* the voice responds from out of his open mouth. Archer narrows his eyes and a troubled look appears on his face. 

"I'll be there in a jiff." 

Archer hands off his fishing pole to the young Ensign, "See if you can catch something for me!" Then his body glows a bright indigo and shoots up like a blazing comet into the high towers behind them. 

_Five minutes later..._
"Those two stupid girls!" he exclaims in annoyance. "So you're telling me that my two beloved nieces...are on the run from the Marines!?" he asks his assistant, a Marine Lieutenant. 

"Yes sir." 

Archer facepalms and rubs his forehead as if he has a headache, "I need a nap," he mumbles, "Who's in the area that we can send to handle this?" 

"The Shichizaigou..." Archer's assistant says with a visible frown. 

"Those extremist idiots? They're more liable to kill my two girls," Archer says with an audible sigh. He thinks it over for a second however. Maybe going the scared straight route with those two is the best way to set them right. 

"Okay contact them, and tell them to apprehend them...but tell them not to go too overboard, just scare 'em a little, as a lesson." 

"Yes sir." 

"Also relay to them that if they take it too far, I will personally melt their skin from their bones one by one...no wait! As a matter of fact I want to speak with them myself." 

Archer opens the window in his office and points his face in the direction where the Shichizaigou ship, _The Damnation_, should be. Thousands of miles away, a den den mushi aboard Lt. Pride's desk begins to ring. The Snail suddenly begins to speak, as Archer's static filled voice comes through. 

*"Oi Lt. Pride...are you there? This is Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong. I have a mission for you." *


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 19, 2010)

*Abaord The Damnation...*

Gluttony kept the ship sailing steadily to...well no where. After finishing up their task with the Bluebell Pirates they hadn't recieved a mission for a while, maybe it was frowned upon the fact that they went...a little too far on the island.

Lt. Pride sat in his office, feet on the desk, leaning back in his chair, "Why the hell do I even have an office? We have 7 crew members, and the fact that I sit in a big chair in front of a desk won't affect any of their opinions in the least," he says scratching the side of his head, "I'm sure they all know why I'm leading this crew," he said with a smirk, letting his infamous conceited side slip out for a moment.

Just then his Den Den Mushi began to ring. He pointed his finger at it and let off a small amount of red aura, though still powerful enough to give the Snail a good smack, "Damn, gota' work on limiting this damn thing," he says forming a ball of red aura in his palm before clenching his fist and causing it to vanish. 

He then heard a voice come out of the Snail, *"Oi Lt. Pride...are you there? This is Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong. I have a mission for you." * he shrugged, "Hm, guess it did the trick," he planted his chair's four legs on the ground and picked up the reciever, "Aye, this is Lt. Pride," he said stretching his arms out and holding the reciever with the side of his head and shoulder, "What can I do you for...whoever this is..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 19, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Abaord The Damnation...*
> 
> Gluttony kept the ship sailing steadily to...well no where. After finishing up their task with the Bluebell Pirates they hadn't recieved a mission for a while, maybe it was frowned upon the fact that they went...a little too far on the island.
> 
> ...



Right after Lt. Pride smacks the Snail with his aura, Archer feels a refreshing tingling sensation right on that part of the back that you can never quite reach when it's itching. It takes a couple of extra seconds for the lag in the signal to reach him. 

"Oh that felt nice, thank you," he says aloud with his face sticking out the window. In Lt. Pride's office the snail winks at him with a grin. 

*"What?"* 

"Never mind. Anyhow I have a babysitting jo...er...a highly special super top priority mission for you," he quickly amends. "Two girls, well my nieces actually, have gotten into trouble with the Marines."  Archer snaps his right hand at his assistant who starts feeding their profiles through the Den Den Fax machine. Over on Pride's end, the snail spits out a ream of information about the two girls. 

"I would like you and your crew of righteous followers of justice..." more like murderers he thinks, "...to find my two girls, and put the fright into them..as they say. Nothing _too_ extreme mind you, just a simple bag and tag routine." 

"So what do you say?" 

While awaiting a response, Archer quickly scribbles on a piece of paper and hands it to his assistant. 

We should've asked Taskforce Absolute Justice instead. They're less crazy.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 19, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Right after Lt. Pride smacks the Snail with his aura, Archer feels a refreshing tingling sensation right on that part of the back that you can never quite reach when it's itching. It takes a couple of extra seconds for the lag in the signal to reach him.
> 
> "Oh that felt nice, thank you," he says aloud with his face sticking out the window. In Lt's' Pride's office the snail winks at him with a grin.
> 
> ...



Pride facepalms after hearing the assignment, and then slowly pulls his hand down his face, stretching out the skin a bit. He takes another look at the information on the girls and this doesn't help the situation, "You want me and my crew...to go capture two little girls..."

He clenches his fist in frustration and red aura begins to engulf it, "S-Sounds g-reat..." he says, teeth gritted, trying to bite his tounge the best he can. More information comes through, "Seems they're not alone, and they're on some island nearby right now..." a grin pops up on his face, "They don't have any buddies with them that are your second cousins, brother in-laws, or great aunt Betys that we'll need to hold back on by any chance? No? Didn't think so," he says answering his own question before the Vice Admiral could.

"Seems your little nieces have committed some serious offenses here, and no criminals escape the reach of Justice and all that gobbledygook," he forms the red aura around his fist into a small ball and begins to toss it up and down in his hand as he walks around his office, "But I guess we'll show some restraint on them, it was specially requested and all," he pauses to attempt to think of him and his crew using restraint, it still seemed to have some serious destructive capabilities...

"Well I'd be happy to give your nieces a good spanking for you, we'll get right on that," he grins, "Pride Out," he says tossing the reciever back on top of the Snail.

He looks at the ball of red aura and then chucks it at his door causing a loud boom and a flying door going out into the distance. The others look towards their Commander as he walks out of his office, "Seems we're going to be catching some brats," the others gave him a confused look.

"What the hell is that supposed to mean?" Envy asks critically, "The good ol' Vice Admiral's little nieces have been causing some trouble so we've been sent to go get them..." there is a moment of silence before a burst of laughter comes out from the majority of the crew.

Greed and Envy are rolling on the floor, draining out the sound of Sloth's snoring. Even Wrath cracked a grin in the corner as he lifted his massive dumbbell. Gluttony looks over at the Lt. from the wheel, "Please tell me that's a joke..."

"Fraid' not Glut...We've been demoted to Baby Sitters over night it seems. We do get to smack them around a bit, but we've been asked to show restraint," many of the crew look at him confused after hearing the word 'restraint.'

"So what? No fucking up the town this time?" Pride gains a twisted grin on his face, "Now who said anything about that? We can blow the island to high heavens if we want, just keep those little fuckers just off the verge of death!" the others grin, "Baby sitting just got interesting..." Greed says swinging his cane around.

All of them began to prepare, except for Lust, who had remained silent. He vanished into his shadow and reappeared in Pride's office. He took a hold of the two print outs of the sisters. He began to drool a little before whiping his mouth, "It's been so long..." he licks his lips and his eyes grow wide. He then engulfs himself in his own shadow again and vanishes, not once taking his eyes off of the girl's photographs.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 19, 2010)

*With the Hoax Pirates*
Captain Feroy slowly opened his eyes to a rather dark room that was swaying a bit. The only source of light was coming from the small circular window cut built into the door. Feroy picked himself out of the bed and walked around the room. His body still ached a bit after the events that occured previously at the prison, Hell's Rock. 

As Feroy walked around the room he found that it was filled with marine uniforms, caps and only one metal. There was also two basic rifles and a sword. 

"How did I get on a marine ship?" Feroy questioned himself. Then it all came back to him. The Hoax Pirate Captain must have immediately collapsed in the room from fatigue after escaping from Hell's Rock. Considering he used forza spinta and took a beating from the warden, he shouldn't have been anything short of fatigued and severely damaged. Though, sleep appeared to have done his body some justice as he was feeling much better than before.

Feroy opened the door and made his way to the small deck where he spotted some of his crew. It was good to see that the crew was growing. Feroy was able to recruit two more powerful members that will aid him in becoming the pirate king one day. The concern right now, though, was to get a new ship.

"Guys, dock at the next island you see. W need to get rid of this marine ship. I'm sure the prison already alerted the marines of our escape and told them which ship we're on. We'll demolish this one and get a new one.....hopefully."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 19, 2010)

*Botanica Island...*
“NO!!” Robbie growls in a feral voice, and the sudden adrenaline pumping through his veins seems to shake him out of his daze. His brown eyes suddenly glow bright amber and morphs into an Eagle like gaze. He transforms into his Griffin form and charges at Betty. “DON’T YOU DARE TOUCH HER!!” 

Tengu sighs as Robbie rushes past him, “I warned you…” he mumbles. Robbie flies at Betty as she walks towards the downed Helen, and slashes at the Nurse with his talons. Betty smirks at him before disappearing, easily avoiding his talons, and then reappears on his right side. With one swipe of her Wakizashi, Robbie’s entire right side bursts open in blood and he crumples to the ground in a bloody heap. “Helen…” he moans before his world falls into darkness and his body returns to its Human form.  

“Out with the trash!” Betty exclaims as she takes out a handkerchief from her shirt pocket and wipes her Wakizashi of  the blood stains. Suddenly Helen stirs from her position and she tries to get back to her feet but fails. “This…” she coughs up blood, “This isn’t over!” she yells, with tears streaming down her face.

“Oh it’s over, but I’ll give you credit for still being able to talk!” Betty retorts. Tengu walks towards Helen, looking genuinely sorry as he crouches in front of her. Helen looks up at him with her tear filled iceburg blue eyes, her body trembling as she bleeds out into pavement. 

“Kill me,”  she says weakly. 

“No I don’t think so. You know how lonely I’d be if I killed everyone who challenged me?” he asks her with a chuckle, “It’s already very lonely where I stand as it is, and I’d hate to think that no one is ever going to reach me.”

Helen eyes begin to flutter and she starts to lose consciousness. 

“I hope to see you again Helen of the Mist,” Tengu tells her quietly. His words echo in her mind, and she knows no more. Tengu stands back up and gestures towards Betty, “If these two die I’m going to be very disappointed,” he tells her, “Please treat them.” 

Betty nods with a serious face, “I’m on it.” 

_Sometime later..._
Helen awakens in a hospital bed. Her entire midsection has been tightly wrapped with thick bandages, that restrict her movement. Over on the other side of the room is another bed occupied by a sleeping Robbie. 

“What happened?” Helen croaks in a cracked and weak voice. She notices a note propped against the water pitcher on the nearby table. 

If you come looking for us again, you better be ready. Don’t waste your second chance. 

Your favorite Nurse. 

Helen reads the note dozens of times before crumpling it up.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 19, 2010)

*Marinford...*
*CLICK! *

"Well that was _rude_!" Archer mutters as the connection on Pride's end cuts short. "I was just about to ask him to go check up on my Grandpa while they're in the area...oh well," he says with a sigh, retracting his head from out the window and closing it. 

As Archer sits down on his comfortable leather chair his assistant looks at him uncertainly, "Are you sure we can trust them? They're not known for showing restraint, sir. I don't know if it's wise to trust your two nieces with them." 

Archer smirks at him with a knowing face, "You know the one thing I've learned in all my years. You can't predict Oda's will...things have a funny way of happening that you'd never expect."   

"Meaning?"

Archer shrugs as he kicks his feet up on his desk and closes his eyes, "_Meaning_, that what does not kill you makes you stronger." 

"Now leave and turn off the lights. I'm going to take a nap!" 

"When should I awake you sir?"

"In the morning."

"But it is morning..."

"Exactly!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 19, 2010)

*Dice Island...*
Rose backpedals as a marine grunt slashes at her wildly with a cutlass. All the while she tries to get her stubborn powers to activate. What was that stuff Amelia said made my powers work, she asks herself inwardly....something that rhymes with hemorrhoids...oh yeah Adrenamine!

"C'mon...!" she ducks a long arcing horizontal slash. 

"...Adrenamine..." the Marine slashes downward, but Rose deftly spins around on her feet...just the way her Uncle Archie taught her...and sidesteps the blade as it digs into the wooden planks of the dock. Rose retracts both her arms back like a piston as she feels her heart start to race and pound within her chest. 

"...DON'T FAIL ME NOW!!!" she howls, thrusting both her palms at the Marine. 

*PAPOW! *

A small bubble forms around her palms and explodes on contact with the Marine's chest. The shockwave not only blasts the Marine away into the air like a ragdoll, but the recoil also knocks her onto her back with a thud. 

"I DID IT!!" Rose shrieks with happiness. Suddenly Zenagi slides past her as Ensign Evermore chases after him in a blur of sword strokes. 

"Well isn't that cute!" Zenagi exclaims at Rose while he defends Evermore's attacks, "Did baby learn how to go to the potty?"

_Closeby..._
Amelia spots a medium sized vessel, not too big that she and her sister, and maybe a bonehead Swordsman, couldn't sail it, but not so small either.  

"Just right!" she declares, feeling like Goldilocks invading the house of the Three Bears. 

She leaps over the railing of the boat and lands on the top deck of the boat. "THIS IS A STICKUP!!" she hollers, not even sure if that's what a proper Pirate would even say. The deck is empty however and at first she thinks the boat is unoccupied, but then a young man appears from below deck and freezes when he sees her. 

Amelia reaches into her pocket and pulls out a small dagger, pointing it at him. "I'm taking this boat...GOT A PROBLEM WITH THAT!!"


----------



## Pyro (Feb 19, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Dice Island...*
> Rose backpedals as a marine grunt slashes at her wildly with a cutlass. All the while she tries to get her stubborn powers to activate. What was that stuff Amelia said made my powers work, she asks herself inwardly....something that rhymes with hemorrhoids...oh yeah Adrenamine!
> 
> "C'mon...!" she ducks a long arcing horizontal slash.
> ...



*Dice Island*

Gatrom had just finished his nap. After a light sleep he decided that he could use some food and went down into the ship's hull to find what he would eat that night. _"The fish will spoil it soon... I should probably eat that first."_ Gatrom thought to himself.

Gatrom then grabbed the container and started to walk up the stairs to the top deck of his boat. He had thought he had head something up there while he was trying to gather up his food for the night. 

As he walked out onto the surface of _The Dagger _ he was thinking that it was probably just the dock master wondering why his boat was parked where it was. As he began to walk out from the bottom of the boat he was talking to his uninvited guest "Listen, I know I don't have a permit yet, but I won't be staying for long. I'm just going to be here until.... Hey! Who are you?" Gatrom asked his new intruder. 

"THIS IS A STICKUP!!!" The mysterious stranger yelled. And then not much later, "I'm taking this boat... GOT A PROBLEM WITH THAT?!"

"Haha it looks like these days my challengers are coming to me. I guess going to the sea to look for new opponents was a good idea. Listen lady, I may just be another sailor to you, but if you don't want to get beat, then I would recommend leaving this boat. However, I'm a fair guy and if you happen to beat me, then I will let you use this boat for whatever you please." Gatrom said as he slipped into his fighting stance. He would have to be careful with this one. She looked as though she knew her way around a knife.


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 19, 2010)

*Tsubihime Engetsu; Cathedral Island; New World*

Waves.

The ocean stretches out on all sides never ending, The smell of salt in the air barely noticable from all the years spent sailing. Birds sing their songs as they fly by hovering above the gargantuan ship that tares through the sea, The waves bending to it's shapes falling helplessly to it's sides. All these years and nothings change. 

Like a never ending dream a certain haze hangs over, One of uncertainty where I ask If what I'm living is reality. If I should wake up one moment and find myself in the security of the sheets of a bed and find it more normal then the life I have lead. No. I shouldn't lie to myself, This is my life. A Pirate whose deeds has banished any hope of living a peaceful existence.

I Watch as the flames engulf the marine ship in front of me and women. The rampaging fire eating through the hull in seconds, The years put into the ship all gone in a moments fury as the white hull charrs a deep black, The falling bits cooling off in the ocean. *"Another one down. They should've known better then to mess with us"* My crewmates rejoice over the victory.

But it is an empty one in my eyes, Nothing more then needless killing coated simply by the fact of the different paths we have chosen. The pillar of smoke that rises up ward swallows the sun reincarnating back down on the sea as Black Snow.

My veins filled to the brim with the very same power that had given me the ability to survive all these years. The blood rushes upward as I cup my mouth with my hand, The liquid cascading down my fingers getting the attention of my friends. "CAPTAIN! LADY TSUBIHIME!" They call out rushing to my side as I bend down towards one knee.

"I'm fine" I say brushing them off getting back up to my feet, Wrapping around a long overcoat I head back to my cabin no longer wanting to seem weak in front of them. _"Captain"_ They muttered worried as I dissapear from their eyes. The ships decour changing to fit more my style, Trinkets on every corner brim the belly of the ship.

"Captain!" The high pitch voice I have come to love stops me in my tracks, Turning around a small women no higher then four feet stands behind me. Having a Floribunda rose caught in the cusp of her ear she wears a long flowing velvet dress. Her hair a strawberry blonde dressed up in a bun to keep it out of her face.

"What is it Navigator Kagome?" I ask intrigued to as why she would stop me, Deep down I wished it wasn't for Idly chatter as my body ached all over. The devil fruit. It really is cursed. "We have found Cathedral Island, It is south bound from here, We should be there in an about an hour" She reported in her high voice.

Smiling I place my hand on her shoulder "Thank you, I know I can count you" Blushing at the compliment I leave her be returning back to my abode. Saluting she bids me farewell, Her heels clapping against the wooden floor. "Yes Lady Tsubihime". Opening the door to my room I was met by dim lights, Trinkets and Other objects I collected over my travels all over.

Walking towards the mirror which I used to look at myself in the morning I look down, A Black rose kept in a glass container sits paitiently. I despised the flower. It held too many memories, Ones I wish I could forget or at least rewrite to my liking. But I couldn't get rid of it. No matter how much I hate it. I have something I need to prove to it.

I don't exactly know how long I was alone with my thoughts. Time seemed to stand still as I laced my hand around the glass countainer, The glass reflection showing the face of someone who had fought back tears for many years. Suddendly bursting through my door my crew men shouted "TSUBIHIME WE'VE ARRIVED! WE'VE ARRIVED!" They screamed out excited.

Despite doing this for so many years they still had the same passion they did back then, Something I could not say for myself. Heading upwards I arrived at the deck of the ship. Cathedral Island; A Behemoth even amongst most Islands. The Island got its name for the Rock structure that seemed to form a church stretching throughout the entire island.

They say an ancient treasure lies there. "ONWARD!" I called out inciting the cheering of my crewmates. Whether there was one or not I would lead my crewmates to safety, That was for sure.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 19, 2010)

Pyro said:


> *Dice Island*"Haha it looks like these days my challengers are coming to me. I guess going to the sea to look for new opponents was a good idea. Listen lady, I may just be another sailor to you, but if you don't want to get beat, then I would recommend leaving this boat. However, I'm a fair guy and if you happen to beat me, then I will let you use this boat for whatever you please." Gatrom said as he slipped into his fighting stance. He would have to be careful with this one. She looked as though she knew her way around a knife.




Amelia feels her heart sink as the man put on a fighting pose. Oh great he wants to fight now! she moans inwardly. Truth be told she's actually pretty terrible with a knife, well not terrible but she's no expert either. Give her a bow and she can shoot out a man's eye easily from 300 meters away, but with a knife she might as well be pointing a pencil at this guy.

Also there's the little fact that she actually doesn't want to hurt this guy, or anyone really. She just wants to go back home with her sister and live a nice quiet...and _normal_ life. However first things first, her baby sister needs her and she sure as hell won't let this guy get in her way. For Rose she'll do anything. 

"Oh so you want to fight _huh_?!" Amelia hollers at the man, while waving the knife at him, putting on a show and trying to intimidate him. However it doesn't seem to be working much to her consternation. 

"I'M CRAZY YOU KNOW!!" she adds, but that doesn't seem to get him either.  

_Dammit! _

"OKAY I WARNED YOU BUDDY!!" Amelia shouts, and she suddenly moves laterally to the right, trying to catch him off balance. Then she tosses the Knife at his face with a whirl of her right hand. 

However she purposely throws the knife several inches to the left, so that it'll miss his face. She quickly rushes in behind the knife throw, hoping that he'll try dodge predictably, so she can tackle him overboard. No fuss no muss, she hopes.


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 19, 2010)

*Gavuu Island
*
Shi walked through the streets, of the city looking more like a beggar than anything else. His clothes tattered and singed and there was blood on it.

"I should probably get new clothes" he thought
"With the money I should be able to afford some decent digs"

He had sent out hawks to scout the city while he was picking pockets. He knew what he was looking for, after a while walking he appeared in front of a dojo. He made his way inside the building in his tattered clothes and a forlorn face. Everyone turned to look at him, he scanned the faces quickly but none was the one he was looking for. One of the students got to his feet and turned to him

"_We don't allow beggers in the dojo_"
"_Find a job you lazy scum_"

Shi was a bit surprised as the master hit the student with a fan over the head with a loud *CRACK*. The other students snickered quietly

"You have a lot of big talk for such a small boy" Shi said offhandedly
"_BOY!?!?!?!?!?! I'm taller than you_" the student shouted
"I'm sure you understood perfectly what I said BOY" Shi said again taunting the student who was fuming with rage

The boy grabbed a practice sword off the rack and lunged forward, the master made a move to stop him but stopped in the middle of his movement when Shi pulled his pair of tonfa from behind his back. He blocked the first few strikes easily. He didn't even shift his feet, he knocked the blows away effortlessly. He spun the tonfa forcing his opponent to block a strike aimed at his head after that Shi burried the head of the other tonfa in his opponents stomach driving the wind out of him. He dropped to his knees gasping for breath, Shi was bringing his other tonfa down to crack the boys head open but a hand grabbed it.

"*That's enough*" Master Ying said with honey in his voice

There was the noise of a door closing and Aisu came out drying his hair. The dojo was also a bath on the other side of the building. The students worked at the bath sometimes.

"What are you doing here?" Aisu said with slight anger in his voice
"I just came to check up on you"
"*You know this boy Aisu?*" Ying said in surprise
"He's my cute subordinate" Shi said before Aisu could answer

In a flash Aisu had his sword out and Shi was defending against a lighting fast strike with both tonfa. The master looked at them in amazement 

"What's wrong with you" Aisu said through gritted teeth
"Can't you just mind your own business?"
"You're my business" Shi said with a smile

Aisu gritted his teeth but all of a sudden they were both lifted off their feet and into the air. They both tried to escape but it was like they were held in place by iron hands.

"*That's enough you two, no fighting in the dojo with intent to kill*" Ying said
"You tried to kill me?" Shi asked with mock defense in his tone
"I always do" Aisu said with a grim smile

Ying put them down and Aisu sheath his sword and Shi spun his tonfa around and put them away with a flourish.

"*Aisu is the cleaner fighter of you both but...*"
"*What's your name?*"
"Shi" Shi answered offhandedly 

Aisu glared at Shi and began to say somethign but Ying cut him off in hopes of stopping another fight

"*Shi has good footwork and battle sense*"
"*With training you could be as good as Aisu*" Ying commented
"His talent is fighting" Shi said
"My talents lie in many other places"

Aisu was about to say something but Shi started speaking before he had a chance.

"Lets go get Claire, I found us a place to stay for the night"

With the mention of Claire's name Aisu relaxed, it was the only thing they both of them could agree on.

"OK, you know where she is?"
"Of course I do" Shi answered

With that Aisu turned and bowed to master Ying and to the dojo and began pushing Shi out the door.

"*Hard to believe they just tried to kill each other*" Ying thought
"I'll see you tomorrow sensei" Aisu said as he closed the door behind him

*Vault Island*

Dreyri burst through the hole in the wall to see the dragon soaring around the sky.

"_He reminds me of Tatsu_" Dreyri said
"_I want to drink his blood_"
"It's a she" Fire said with a slight smile

Cloud and Storm stood behind her and their growls coming like low thunder

"_Get down here you Tatsu look a like_" Dreyri shouted

The dragon made a sudden dive and flew toward the two at top speed it opened it's mouth and a huge ball of fire flew toward them. Dreyri moved right and Fire and the wolves moved left. The ground where they stood seconds before was gone. All that was left was a huge smoldering crater.

"_We need to bring it down to the ground_" Dreyri shouted
"I know, I know" Fire answered

She brought her wrist up to her face

"Simo, I know you're seeing what's happening here"
"We need some help" 
"It's a dragon" Simo replied
"_WoW, he's a fuckin genius_" Dreyri said looking at Fire
"I don't know what I can do, they are pretty tough creatures" Simo said in annoyance
"_We don't want you to kill it you fairy bastard, just ground it_" Dreyri said loudly

Marc had called Simo that so many times the nick name kinda stuck and now once anyone was angry with him it was the first thing they would call him. 

"You dammed idiot" Simo said
"We'll have to go for a combined strike i'll confuse it a bit then we both go for a wing" Simo said calming down

The dragon suddenly exploded, but it wasn't phased it's wings continue to beat and it just shook it's head

"Time to do my part" Fire said

She pulled her bow free and strung it in one fluid motion, she knocked two arrows and took aim. The dragon was looking around for it's attacker but Simo was too far away to be seen by it. Fire let the arrows loose while the dragon was distracted and there was a huge explosion over head

"_What the fuckkk_" Dreyri said shielding his eyes
"_I think you guys over did it_" 
"I hit it twice and Simo hit it 4 times" Fire said

The dragon was barelling out of the sky it tried to flap it's left wing but it didn't move properly and the dragon slammed into the ground.

"_That was easy enough_" Dreyri said leaning on the hilt of his sword
"Easy?" Fire said with a raised eyebrow
"The webbing between the wings are the weakest part of a dragon and you can only hit it while they are flying"
"_It's about to get started_" Dreyri said ignoring her
"_Simo you stay out of this now_" Dreyri said in a commanding tone
"I can't do anything else you retard anything I have that can penetrate those scales would catch you guys too" Simo's voice said
"_Good cause it's time to see whose fire is hotter_" Dreyri said in an excited tone
"I hope he gets burnt to death" Fire said shaking her head


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 19, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Derrick grinned and followed behind him, "Great cooking and a good spirit, I think I like this guy, even if he did throw me through a wall before," he chuckled, taking out his sword hilt.
> 
> He released some lava out of it and gave it just enough substance so it could form a whip, "Lava Whip," he slashes down a few cannon balls before they could hit the island.
> 
> He continued this process as he followed the cook towards the incoming Marine Ships, "Plus he's gota' pretty nice suit," he chuckled.



"Let's get moving to the ship!" Jasmine shouted, pulling out her gun and shooting down two cannonballs. "You guys are going to make this last for ages." Dante ran past them and up onto a building top. "I'll end this war before you three can even reach the dock." He grinned and bolted ahead. "He seems determined to protect his home." Hachi thought to himself. "I suppose, i must respect that man at the very least." He nodded and smiled, someone like himself. It was kind of nice to see that in a person. 

Devil's Luck Pirates-

Damien and his crew were walking the streets of the town, it was massive actually, almost like a maze. "It seems no matter how far we walk, there is still more to go." He stared up at the large mass of land above them. "Such a scary thought, marines sitting atop that spot." He shook his head, the rain pelted down on them constantly. It was dark as well, an island stuck in eternal night and rain, truly, it must be a depressing place to spend your life. "There must be someone here who want's to leave..." He rubbed his chin. "Seeing as Roy has found our navigator and i have found the first mate, the navigator must find the helmsman!"


With Kaimetsu-

"Urgh..." He laid in his bed, his body was still unable to move and he felt great amounts of pain surging through him. "Damn it..." He sighed. "David knows where i am now... What am i going to do..." He grumbled. "I need a ride, but if i stay with them, i'll be captured.. David is not pleased with me, he wont just let me off Scott free... There must be something i can do.. But, it wont be before i heal.. I need to get my energy and movement back.. then i will make my move..."


----------



## Pyro (Feb 19, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Amelia feels her heart sink as the man put on a fighting pose. Oh great he wants to fight now! she moans inwardly. Truth be told she's actually pretty terrible with a knife, well not terrible but she's no expert either. Give her a bow and she can shoot out a man's eye easily from 300 meters away, but with a knife she might as well be pointing a pencil at this guy.
> 
> Also there's the little fact that she actually doesn't want to hurt this guy, or anyone really. She just wants to go back home with her sister and live a nice quiet...and _normal_ life. However first things first, her baby sister needs her and she sure as hell won't let this guy get in her way. For Rose she'll do anything.
> 
> ...



Gatrom smiled as he heard the woman moan. It seemed she was not the fighter that he was. No mind, he might be able to teach her a thing or two before they were done with their encounter. 

"I'M CRAZY YOU KNOW!" Said the woman. However, Gatrom was not taken off guard. He could tell a bluff when he saw it, and he knew that the girl did not want to fight. However, it seemed somewhat odd that she would try to bluff as she seemed pretty strong. Gatrom concluded that a close range battle was probably not what she had wanted.

"OKAY I WANRED YOU BUDDY!!" The woman said right before she threw the knife at him. An image flashed of what Amelia was going to do right before she began to preform the action. Gatrom knew that the knife was just a feint and did not try to dodge it. Due to his devil fruit he knew exactly where the knife would end up and intercepted it with his hand, catching it in the air.

However, due to his cockiness, he forgot about what the knife was a feint for. Sooner than he knew, he was falling overboard, along with the woman. Normally this would not be a problem, but there was only one thought on his mind as he plummeted toward the ocean below... "I CAN'T SWIM!!" He yelled right before he was engulfed by water. 

Quickly Gatrom began to try and swim as much as possible. To the onlooker it would have seemed that Gatrom did in fact know how to swim, but still sunk anyway. Gatrom looked up towards the surface of the ocean watching the last bit of light as darkness began to swallow him. Soon his vision faded and the darkness that crowded his vision took over and Gatrom slipped into unconsciousness.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 19, 2010)

_Reverse Mountain, the Grand Line_

2 days have passed since they arrived to the grand line. Nile and the others had managed to fix the ship, but they would need more than that to leave this area.

They already had a log pose, which appeared mysteriously one morning on the deck. Linerauf swore she could here violin playing and the voice of a man asking for her panties, but Nile dismissed it as a superstition.

What they needed right now where supplies, mostly food and fresh water. Badger was in charge of the food, as he was the only fit enough to go into the water and catch fish(none of them had the interest to use a fishing rod, and Badger was the only one who can swim; Nile's new arms needed to be waterproofed first and Linerauf had a devil fruit.) 

"Linerauf, how many bottles of water do we have left?" Nile asked as he worked on a make-shift engine for their ship. "I need it to keep this engine cool."

"Only a few bottles herr Nile." Linerauf said to Nile's dismay. None of them were qualified enough to predict how the winds blew in this chaotic ocean, so they needed to use an engine to be able to sail reliably. "I could look for some pools of water at the nearby rocky outcrops, or perhaps we could ask whoever lives in that interesting cabin."

Nile gulped." Dr. Linerauf, that cabin looks dangerous! Besides, we don't know who's inside." There was a small cabin next to the light house here at this side of Reverse mountain, but it looked very disturbing, as if it was alive. One minute it was next to the light house, the next it was on the other side.

Linerauf sighed. "It is worth a shot anyway. And if there's any bodies inside then more fun for me!" She skipped back to the upper deck, and boarded the dinghy to get to the cabin.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 20, 2010)

Tricktype said:


> *With the Hoax Pirates*
> Captain Feroy slowly opened his eyes to a rather dark room that was swaying a bit. The only source of light was coming from the small circular window cut built into the door. Feroy picked himself out of the bed and walked around the room. His body still ached a bit after the events that occured previously at the prison, Hell's Rock.
> 
> As Feroy walked around the room he found that it was filled with marine uniforms, caps and only one metal. There was also two basic rifles and a sword.
> ...



On deck of the marine ship Pierre, drifting in and out of sleep. His revolvers along with the belt that kept all six of them together was next to him, as the marine vessel sailed on and on. At some point Feroy came out too, and certainly looked better then he did during their leave from Hell's Rock. Pierre took his hat of and turned to the captain.

"No problem. We're on course..."

Well the ship did go straight, right? So they couldn't have made any wrong turns. (( XD )) Well the truth of the matter was that they would need someone with navigational skills, and fast. Pierre had no idea about any of it, but they might just be lucky enough to reach the perfect place after the prison.

"Hey Feroy-san. So why did they arrest you back there?"

Pierre asked with a smile as he enjoyed the nice breeze. Freedom was the best thing ever, even if it was on board of a marine vessel.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 20, 2010)

Gaja said:


> "Hey Feroy-san. So why did they arrest you back there?" Pierre asked with a smile as he enjoyed the nice breeze. Freedom was the best thing ever, even if it was on board of a marine vessel.


 
Feroy smiled a bit as he opted to answer the question. He actually had to think back to it himself.

"Hmm, well, I was already a wanted criminal for taking out a small squad of marines on Gylat island. Then I went to Falgoria island and met up with Kaimetsu. That's where I accidently destroyed their prized lighthouse and killed the mayor of the town along with his hired guards." Feroy said as he recalled the event.

"And why were you arrested, Pierre?" Feroy asked in return as the ship sailed on. Hopefully they'd reach the next island before any marines came to apprehend them.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 20, 2010)

Taking a look at the ocean Pierre smiled as he commented on Feroy answer,.

"Well you certainly seemed to have had an interesting journey so far."

Moving his light brown hair back the former sheriff heard Feroy asking about his own imprisonment. 

"It's a funny story really. I was a Sheriff on Benga Island. One day I just had it so I pretty much robed every bank on the island. Well that's not exactly how it went hahahaha. I'd perform stick-ups and bank robberies to pay for my bar tabs. I would go into a bar, drink as much as I could, go across the street, rob a bank, take the money, pay for the liquor, beat up any cop that got in my way and go to another town. After a while I went to my home town and robed the bank and paid for the booze, but no sheriffs were to be seen, so I continued to drink, a bit to much as after I woke up, I found myself being transported into Hells Rock. As I said a funny story."

That was pretty much the whole deal. He didn't see why he should follow the laws of society, as corrupt as it was, he would follow his own code of conduct. So the new member of the Hoax pirates smiled.

"Guess you're stuck with me."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 20, 2010)

*With Robbie and Helen...*
Robbie slowly comes to and realizes that he's laying on a bed. He looks around and sees that he's in Helen's cabin. "How'd I get here?" he mumbles. 

Last he remembered he was flying a kamikaze run at the Strongest Swordsman in the World, to save Helen...and then some crazy ass Nurse came out of nowhere and sliced him open. I should be dead he thinks, but the thick bandages covering his right side confirm that someone treated his wound. 

"HELEN!" he shouts as he slowly gets up and climbs above deck. It takes him a second to adjust to the bright light from the blue cloudless sky overhead. As he looks around the small deck he sees no one. 

"Anyone home!?" 

"Good morning!" a voice replies from above. 

Robbie looks upwards and sees Helen propped upside down on the top of the mast with perfect balance. Her long blond hair hangs down more then a foot past the top of her head. "Hello," she says calmly. 

"Whoah! What the heck are you doing?" 

"Achieving perfect stillness..."  she responds in  a serene voice. 

Robbie stares at Helen disbelievingly and for a second feels as if he's just been transported to the Florian Triangle. "What the hell happened? How did we get here?...and why aren't we _dead_!?"

Helen cocks her iceburg blue eyes down at Robbie. "Tengu let us live..." she responds. 

"Well isn't he a fuckin' saint!" Robbie fumes. 

Helen continues, "...and it's been three days since. You've been in and out but I didn't want to leave you alone in the hospital, so I brought you along."  

Helen flips down from the mast and lands in front of Robbie, then winces slightly and pats her midsection. "Still can't overdo it, don't want to reopen the wound." Robbie notices the subtle outline, under her shirt, of thick bandages wrapped around her entire midsection. Suddenly she does something which he thought he'd never see her do in a million years. She smiles at him, a genuine smile. 

"Who are you and what did you do with Helen?" he asks her dubiously.  

Helen rolls her eyes and nods, "I admit I've been acting very horribly these past days and-"

"More like a cold ice queen," Robbie interjects. 

"Fine that too!" she begrudgingly admits, "But I just felt like I had no purpose left, that I had no one or _nowhere_ to go to, and I was bitter and angry..." Robbie shrugs, "Pfft...if you're trying to say sorry, you don't need to. We've all been there." 

"Well _I am_ sorry," Helen tells him sincerely, "I saw how you threw yourself at Tengu to save me. That was a brave and _stupid_ thing to do...but I just want you to know that I won't forget it."

Robbie snorts derisively, and tries to play it off. He can't have anyone thinking he's gone soft with the ladies. "Was that guy really Tengu? Shoot I just thought he was some random cosplay loser! No way I'd fuck around with a beast like Tengu if I knew it was him." Helen chuckles and offers her right hand to him, "Thank you!" Robbie stares at Helen for several seconds, she really has changed he thinks. The hardness in her eyes is gone, almost like Winter slowly thawing into Spring. He grasps her right hand tightly with his own. 

"So what now?" 

"Now...well now I start chasing a blind man and his nurse," she says with a grin. "Wanna partner up?" 

"Aw shit!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 20, 2010)

Pyro said:


> Quickly Gatrom began to try and swim as much as possible. To the onlooker it would have seemed that Gatrom did in fact know how to swim, but still sunk anyway. Gatrom looked up towards the surface of the ocean watching the last bit of light as darkness began to swallow him. Soon his vision faded and the darkness that crowded his vision took over and Gatrom slipped into unconsciousness.



As Gatrom flounders in the water, Amelia's memory instantly flashes back to when Rose ignorantly tried to swim, but nearly drowned instead for her troubles. If she hadn't of been there to save her, Rose would probably be dead. 

He's one of them she realizes. "You're a Devil Fruit user!" she exclaims. Boy do I know how to pick 'em she facepalms inwardly. 

She quickly glances down the docks to where her Sister and the Swordsman are holding off the Marines, and she can hear gunshots. For a second she's tempted to just sail the boat out and call over Rose to hop on, but then she looks back at the stranger, as his hands slip helplessly beneath the current... 

"DAMMIT!"  Amelia screams in frustration. She quickly removes her leather boots and with elegant precision, leaps over the railing, and dives headfirst into the water like a streamlined torpedo. The coldness of the water hits her like a freight train as she dives underneath. Frantically she searches about for the man, but doesn't see him. I'm too late she thinks. 

Suddenly she feels something graze against her left foot and she looks down. The stranger sinks like a stone directly beneath her with his hands still upraised in an eternal pose of struggle. Amelia kicks her feet downward and comes around behind him. She wraps her right arm around his waist in a death grip and kicks upwards for all she's worth. Every second seems like an eternity until they finally break through the surface, and breath sweet air. She swims toward the hull and manages to snag a rope chord with her free hand, grunting with effort as she slowly but surely pulls herself and the man up to the railing. Unlike her rambunctious younger sister, Oda hasn't graced her with freakish physical strength...but she makes up for it where it counts. 

"There you go!" she says in a huff as she heaves the man over the railing like a sack of potatoes, and then flops beside him in a tired heap. 

"Rose, gotta help Rose..." Amelia mutters between gasps, and she wills her body to stand back up. She quickly checks the stranger's pulse, relieved to see that it's steady. Performing CPR on a total stranger is the last things she wants. "Sorry buddy but I'm taking your boat!" she says in a huff, before running off to get the boat ready to sail. 
_
With Rose and Zenagi...  _ 
Rose glares at Zenagi as Ensign Evermore presses him on the backstep. "What did you say to me you sandal wearin' loser?!" 

Zenagi has no time to respond as Evermore seizes the distraction and footsweeps Zenagi onto his back. "AMATEUR!!" Evermore boasts as he moves in on Zenagi for the kill. "What does that make you then!?" Zenagi counters as he spins around on the ground like a top with his leg's extended and kicks Evermore Katana out of his right hand. 

Suddenly Rose charges at Evermore from his blind side with both her arms recoiled, "STOP CHASIN' ME AND MY SISTER!!!"  

*"BUBBLE PISTON!!" *

A softball sized bubble appears around her palms as she thrusts them at Evermore's shocked face. _BABOOOOOM! _ The bubble explodes on contact with his face and sends him flying headfirst, like a rocket into a nearby boat. 

Zenagi stares wide eyed at Rose for a second but then begins to laugh in a fit. "WHATS SO FUNNY!?" Rose snarks at him.  

"Bubble Piston? Is that the best you can do? That's such a lame name for an attack!" 

"You and me right here right now!" Rose shouts at him. She squares up with him and raises both her fists. 
*
"ROSE!!!"* a voice calls from the water. 

Rose and Zenagi spin around and see Amelia on a boat, sailing right past them. "JUMP ON!!!" Amelia cries. "This ain't over pal!" Rose says while thumbing her nose at Zenagi, and she breaks out into a run towards Amelia's boat. The swordsman laughs back at her and shrugs, "Sweet nothings will get you nowhere!" 

*BANG! BANG! BANG!*

Bullets fly around Zenagi's head as Marine reinforcements arrive from the dock entrance. "Oh what the hell!" he shrugs and gives chase after Rose. They both manage to leap onto the boat, before it gets out of reach.  

Rose leans over the rail and laughs back at the Marine's in the distance, sticking her tongue out at them. "HAHA YOU'LL NEVER CATCH THE GREAT PHOENIX D. ROSE, AND HER AMAZING SISTER AMELIA ARM-!!!" 

"Rosey shut up!" Amelia chastises her sister, "Why don't you tell them our birth dates as well huh!?" 

Zenagi leans back against the railing with a smirk and notices a waterlogged fellow laying in the center of the deck. "Who's he?" 

"This boat belongs to him," Amelia says matter of factly as she pilots the vessel out into open water. 

"Ah I see. Poor guy..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 20, 2010)

*With Robbie and Helen...*
"So where are we headed to next?" Robbie asks Helen as he checks the map. He had never been very good with directions, always letting the current take him where it will. 

"Cross Town Island is the closest place. We can dock there and refit...it shouldn't be too far off now!" Helen grunts while leaning over the aft railing and heaving up the nearly 500 pound anchor, her face bright red from the exertion.  

"Oi don't overdo it...you're going to reopen that slash wound!" he warns her. "We're both still busted up!" Helen had been exercising obsessively since he woke up.

Helen stops just as she manages to raise the anchor above the water line, and quickly secures it. "You're right I need to pace myself. It's just that since my duel with..._her_..." she can't bring herself to say Betty's name, not yet at least, "...now I know how wide the gap truly is." 

Robbie laughs in understanding. He too has someone he's chasing. "My pops used to always tell me to live life likes it's a marathon instead of the hundred yard dash." 

Helen smiles as she grabs her towel off the railing and wipes off the sweat from her brow, "Oh yeah, and how has it worked out for you?" she asks him with a smile. 

"I've been sprinting like the devil himself has been chasing me!" he remarks with a mischievous spark in his brown eyes. As he looks out over the horizon he spots a darkish spot in the distance. "Look that must be Cross Town!" he points. 

Helen leans her face over the prow and squints but all she sees is the blue horizon. "Really? I don't see anything." 

"Heh I'm a Griffin remember...half eagle. I've got the eyesight of an eagle too. It's still a way's off." 

"Great let me know when we're in close range. I'm going to cool off," she says as she climbs below deck. "Uh can I join you?" Robbie asks in amusement. Suddenly Helen's sweat soaked towel flops over his head.  "Well at least she didn't throw her sword at me,"  he mumbles in disgust, as he tosses the towel overboard.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 20, 2010)

*Marineford, Vice Admiral Vorg*

It was another day at Marineford, busy but still rather normal. In a silver suit, with black pinstripes, a gray shirt, a black tie, along with a pair of black shoes and a pair of black leather gloves walked one of the Vice Admirals of the Marine. Vorg was his name, the rather late addition to the marines also wore the familiar marine coat draped over his shoulders as he cam before the main building, his white hair moving slightly with the wind as a few officers ran past he man. Well he was a machine, if one were to be a 100% honest about it, but it was kind of a secret too. But were was I? Ow yes with the marines running past about some breaking news.

"We have to let Fleet Admiral Meiji know, quickly!"

One of the instructed, Vorg didn't really make much of it, as he kept a serious and emotionless look on his face. He didn't show much interest besides achieving his dreams and doing his job. Following the standard protocol the android went into the main building, as two marines spoke.

"Did you hear? Hell's Rock fell? Any idea on who managed to break out?"

"No idea yet, I suppose we'll find out soon enough."

Vorg passed by the two, not saying much, or anything for that matter. His data base only made a new folder that would be filled with information about this incident.

"Marine Base X-540, aka Hell's Rock, status breached. Number of inmates escaped: Unknown. Culprit: Unknown. Casualties: Unknown..."

It wasn't long before he found himself sitting on the roof of the building looking into the distance, the man, if he truly could be called that, seemed to be in deep thought as he replayed the events that led to him sitting on up, and the boy that gave him a name, and a purpose in life.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 20, 2010)

*In Clemens Mirror Room…*
Clemens crouches in front of a half dead Garrick. Drool trickles out of the corner of his mouth and he barely has the strength to raise his head. “It looks like you don’t have long for this world, Commodore,” she tells him in a grave voice. “I never thought you’d last this long though…it’s quite impressive.” 

She grabs his chin and raises his skeleton like face up, so he can get a good look at her sneering face, “I guess you're wondering why I haven't just put you out of you're misery yet huh?” She moves his head up and down, mimicking the wordless signal for yes, and chuckles. 

_12 years ago…
Ensign Beverly Clemens sits at her desk, typing away eagerly with a bright eyed smile. She wears a standard sleeveless Marine uniform, and her flaming red hair in a pony tail with a white Marine cap over it. A golden plaque on her desk read, Personnel Department. Suddenly the door slams open and a large man, almost seven feet tall, enters, followed by a shorter but equally intimidating man in a white mask and a black cloak. Clemens stops typing and looks at both men with a nervous smile. “How can I help you Commander?”  

The tall marine smokes a cigar and smirks at Clemens, “I’m Zane Garrick, perhaps you've heard of me? The hero of the Marines, protégé of Admiral Akainu, and leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice!” he says in a deep growling voice. Then he gestures towards the man in the white mask who stands silently in the corner, “That’s V, he’s my bodyguard…GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!” Garrick laughs loudly while staring at V, as if it’s some kind of in joke between them. 

Clemens nervously clears her throat, “Okay…”

Garrick slams both his palms onto her desk, causing it to rattle back and forth. He leans in towards her, “I just lost half my men in a sortie and I’m looking to restock, but I don’t want any fuckin fodder this time. I’m tired of commanding pansies. I need me some Oda lovin, righteous, badass, killers…ya got it?” He blows a smoke ring into her face to get his point across.  

Clemens coughs rapidly, blinking away tears from the acrid smoke, but nods slowly, “I’ll…see…I’ll see what I can do for you Sir. Please wait right here!” she croaks before getting up and retreating into the next room. 

Garrick stares at her rear end as she disappears into the next room, and then walks back over to V, “What a fuckin’ loser that one is…but she’s got it where it counts, GYAHAHAHAHAHA!” he laughs while forming an hourglass figure with his hands. V simply shrugs wordlessly in response while cradling a silver knife in his hands. _

_Right here right now..._
“It’s because I wanted you to suffer while I climbed the ranks. To watch me achieve the things you so dearly wanted but said I would never achieve.” Clemens frowns as she considers her latest setback, "I thought I’d be an Admiral by now, and I was going to kill you after I made it…but it looks like you won’t live long enough to see me do it,” Clemens roughly tilts Garrick’s face to to meet hers. She can still see the fire in his eyes. “And trust me I will make it!” 

Garrick moans something back. "What was that?" Clemens asks, leaning her face close to his. 

"You'll never make Admiral you bitch...." Garrick whispers weakly. 

Clemens stares at Garrick wide eyed for several seconds before laughing shrilly. "That's what I loved about you, you stubborn mongrel! Your never say die attitude!" she laughs. Suddenly the Mirror room around them glows bright white and they both melt through the reflective surface of the room. A second later they melt out of a mirror in the ground, high up above the clouds, and on the the tallest peak of the Red Line. The wind roars around them and the thunderous sounds of Lightning crackling from the clouds below, fills the air. Garrick takes a gasp of air, the first air of the outside world that he's breathed in over eight years. 

"This is where we say our goodbye's Zane..."


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2010)

_*Colossus Kingdom Escape or How We got our Marines back!* ​_
So Bobby, Kenneth, Kaito and the rest of the Storm Chasers were preparing to go to their... battlements or whatever when a strange sight arrested Bobby's attention. 

A man in black business suit, old-timey mafia hat and novelty "hypnosis" glasses with the swirls in them made his way into the throne room completely unchallenged. It was as though no one even saw him. He held a huge silver briefcase in one hand.

"Are ya seein' this, lads?" Kenneth questioned aloud. It confirmed to Fame that he wasn't going crazy.

*"Bobby Fame and Kenneth Forscythe... right?*

"Yeahhh, that's right." Fame's eyes darted about the room to see if anyone else took note of the man who could very well be an assassin. Only him and the Scotsman did. "Who you be?"

The strange man opened his briefcase and busied himself with fumbling around with the contents. He responded with his head buried in the thing.

"Who do I be? Heh. Not like you'll remember, but I be Agent Pulot D. Vice"

*Agent Pulot D. Vice 
Mystery man
Messenger of the RPers
The Hand of Oda *

"'Not like we'll remember?' You wanna run that by me again, pa? Who are you? CP9? CP7? One of Lady Oressas's Personal guard? Talk, homie."

Fame dug his hand into his pockets and began to palm some musket pellets.

"Oressa?" Agent Pulot just laughed as he continued to mess around in his briefcase. "You mean *Zoidberg's* character?"

"*Zoidberg*? Character? You don't make a wee bit o' sense, lad. Best start explainin' yerself in English. I don't like you. No more takin' the piss."  

Now Kenneth was beginning to get irritated. 

"It doesn't matter." 

The agent had a fancy metal glove that blinked with neon lights and "beep booped" with electronic farts and burps.

"All you need to know is that you both have been idle well over a month now and the guys in charge like you too much to let it go on any longer. You will never thank me for it, but I'm saving your lives right now."

"Say what!?!?"

And then the Agent uppercutted The Pimped Out Lieutenant with that funky glove. Bobby's body didn't move, but Kenneth could see a spectral imprint of Bobby fly from the body and into the sky. Fame's shades fell off as he hit the floor hard to reveal eyes clear and white as bones. He foamed out the mouth as he lay. No one did a thing about it.

"What didja do, ya little arse! Bring him back naw-"

Agent Pulot hit Kenneth in like manner and , in like manner, sent his soul soaring out of his comatose body. Straightening his tie, Agent Pulot proceeded to close his briefcase and walk out of the throne room. And then, with all the simplicity of a pot being washed over a faucet, the world vanished.

*In a land forgotten...*

Bobby Fame opened his eyes in room black as the night x2. His eyes may as well be eternally closed shut it was so dark. And then suddenly a dull green light seemed to splash in different areas like a stage light from the netherworld. 

It shined on a group of people who all looked ridiculously familiar but seemed to be frozen in place. At their feet their names were written in the dusty ground by a man's finger. 
*
"Shin Yagami" 
"Admiral Alph"
"Annie the Kid" 
"Kent" 
"Fluck" *

"I know dees' foo's.... don't I?" 

Bobby tried his hardest to remember them and knew that he did... but he just couldn't process it. Its like looking at a world through a glass wall. You could swear you can reach out and touch it but if you do your finger will find itself stubbed. 

"REMEMBER US, BOBBY..." 

A voice as faint as a mouses murmur beneath the smithy's hammer.

Huh?"

The marine looked about troubled.

"REMEMBER US..." 

"W-what?"

*WE SAID REMEMBER US, SHEESH! WHAT ARE YA DEAF OR SOMETHING!!?!?!*

And then Bobby Turned around to see all those forgotten pirates and warriors walk up to him with outstretched-out arms... arms that were beginning to fall from their sockets. 

"AWWW HEEEEELLLL NAAAWWW!!! YA'LL HAUNTING ME! *AHHHH*!!!"

And Bobby Fame began to run through the darkness. He sprinted with reckless abandon from the nightmare. He ran and 

(*Static washes over scene like when a TV is changed to another channel*) 

Bobby is standing over Admiral Alph... who is strapped on a hospital gurney with numerous restraints and steel bolts in his neck. Fame realizes he is wearing a lab coat and that the world is Black and White. He knows he should care but he doesn't. This was home. 

Fame hit the switch and the gurney was lifted into the sky where a VICIOUS vein of lightning struck and supercharged the body. When the gurney was lowered, Alph squirmed and moved against his restraints. Bobby was ecstatic. He lifted his hands to Heaven, to the god he had beaten and cried with all destiny. 

"IT'S ALLLLIVVVEEE!!! OH SNAP, HOMMMIEEEE ISSS ALLLIIIVVV- 

*(STATIC WASHES OVER SCREEN)*

Bobby and Annie the Kid are in what looks like a mix of feudal Japan and modern-day Hon Kong. Annie's hair is pink and weighed down and she's wearing a red skirt-thing. Bobby is dressed in a ridiculous orange jumper. 

Annie looks depressed. Bobby looks depressed. The music is depressing. Finally Fame began to walk away before turning back around to his teammate. 

"Don't worry Shawty. I promise I'll bring Shin back to you. Its a promise of a lifetime. PLEASE BELIEVE IT!"

*(STATIC WASHES OVER SCREEN)*

Bobby is chasing down a monkey on a ridiculously tiny planet with his shirt off and his hair in a spiky afro. 

"Aye, lad, I cannot teach ye ma' secret technique if ya can't even chase down ma big-eared minkey!"

Kenneth spoke as he stood in the distance... wearing bug antennas and a silly dojo get-up that was far too small for him.

Suddenly Bobby stopped running, thought for a moment, picked up a fallen acorn and put it at the end of his forefinger. 

"*BANG BANG FINGER BLAST!*"

He shot the acorn clean through the monkey's head. Fame then unceremoniously walked up to the corpse and grabbed it. 

"Gutta Justice is served. Now can we move on?"

Kenneth sweat-dropped.

*WILL BOBBY LEARN KING KENNETH'S TECHNIQUE IN TIME TO SAVE THE EARTH FROM THE APPROACHING MAKOUSU AGENTS?!?! NEXT TIME ON DRAGON BALL *

*(STATIC WASHES OVER SCREEN)*

And so Bobby Fame and Kenneth Forscythe sail about the East Blue in their Marine Vessel. The rowdy duo were both very good at their jobs and believed in justice, but their wild and unorthodox way of dealing with the pirate threat had made them outcasts in the Marine World. No captain would touch them. 

Bobby was bobbing his head to his Den Den mushi player and the wily Scotsman was probably laying somewhere heady from all the booze. 

When Fame felt he could bop his head no more he removed his earphones and called out to his partner (wherever he was). 

"Yo Kenneth! Come on deck homie. We gotta talk. I got word from HQ a few hours ago... They sayin' that we should team up with this "Samuel Arkins" dude. They think he can "straighten us out". Hah. Know anything about this busta?"


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 21, 2010)

*Aboard the Temporary Black Sword*

Smirnov saw the sky light up over the island and looked at it briefly

"*Looks like I am missing some good fun*" Smirnov said to himself
"Smirnov something big and blue headed right for us" Simo called down from the crows nest

Smirnov got to his feet and pulled his telescope from his coat and extended it and scanned for what Simo saw.

"*That looks like Lin*" Smirnov said
"You're right" Simo said

Just then Akawana came onto the deck

"I wonder what she's doing on the grand line" Simo 
"*I have no idea*" Smirnov replied
"*I guess we are about to find out*" 

Akawana walked over and stood next to his towering muscled form he looked down at her and cracked a smile.

"*We're about to have guests*" he said
"So I heard" she answered

It wasn't long before the humongous dragon was in normal eyesight, when it got closer it became a smaller form and sped up. Lin landed on the deck and her skin changed from blue to pale almost white and she regained her human features.

"Pieter" she said with a smile 
"*Lin my dear it's been a long time*" he replied 
"*What are you doing here?*"
"Well, there is a captive dragon on that Island and I intend to free it"
"I saw your roger flying and I decided to stop by to make sure I wasn't intruding on anything"
"Bad news sister" Simo's voice said from what seemed like everywhere

She looked around and sniffed the air and turned her gaze to Akawana who shrugged. Simo appeared right next to her, she was startled but she didn't give that away.

"Why is that?" Lin asked cautiously
"That very same dragon is currently trying to eat Fire and Dreyri"
"I just helped them ground it"
"It's under control" Lin said quickly
"Tell them don't kill it" she said and her body transformed

When she took off she shattered the deck beneath her feet and there was what seemed to be a loud explosion.

"That would have never happened on the old ship" Simo said sadly

Smirnov pulled a baby den den mushi from his pocked and spoke into it

*Vault Island*

"What do you mean don't kill it?" Fire asked
"_What the fuck does he mean don't kill it?_" Dreyri shouted
"*Lin is on her way, she'll explain to you once she gets there*" Smirnov's voice said through the baby snail

Lin landed next to the two in her hybrid form

"What's going on?" Fire said as the dragon roared and stared them down
"It's being controlled" Lin said quickly
"It's a mother, dragon eggs take 50 years to hatch and the mothers can only be away from it for about 10 years"
"She's been away for almost 10 already, the egg is getting cold"
"I have to free her" Lin said quickly
"_Fuck this_" Dreyri said sulkily 
"_I'm going back inside to watch Marc fight that giant_"

With that he walked away grumbling about bleeding hearts and soft women 

"Stupid man" Fire said shaking her head
"Tell me what I can do to help" Fire said turning to Lin
"You see it's neck?" Lin asked
"The collar"
"We just need to break the collar"
"You say that like it's so easy" Fire groaned
"Well, you have a dragon to help you" Lin said with a smile


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 21, 2010)

*The Hoax Pirates En Route to their next destination*
While the Hoax Pirates were busy getting acquianted with each other they were getting closer to their destination. Feroy had retreated back into his room and found a map of the west blue they were in. He traced their progress from Hell's Rock to see just where they'll end up.

"It looks like we're headed to a place known as Cross-Town, but for some reason it's crossed out on this map." Feroy said as he examined the map. Cross town did indeed have a huge read "X" on it.

"I wonder if that means the island no longer exists." Feroy asked in question.

"Cross Town sounds kind of familiar actually. When I was a sheriff I used to hear stories about a lawless island known as Cross Town."

Feroy smiled. "Heh, sounds like my kind of place." Feroy said as he smiled. The island was becoming visible in the distance. 

"And according to the map this is one of the final islands before we reach the Grandline. Let's enter it with a BANG!" Feroy said loudly.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 21, 2010)

*Robbie and Helen...*
"Finally!" Robbie exclaims with delight as they approach Cross-Town Island, "I can't wait to get off this boat and stretch my legs!"  Truth is he just wants to see what kinds of ladies and adventure this island has to offer, not necessarily in that order.  

"At least you can fly whenever you want," Helen retorts. 

She guides their small ship in to the main dock but to her surprise the entire dock is full with boats. "That's a shame. They seem to be filed to capacity..." she mutters. 

"Well what about over there!" Robbie points down the coastline. Far in the distance is a rather large shipyard.

Helen nods and shifts the wheel around, "Let's go see." 

Suddenly a small rowboat operated by a tiny, gray haired, old man, with a peg leg, get's in their way. "Oi! Old man watch yourself!" Robbie calls out at him. 

The old man stands up and waves emphatically at Robbie and Helen. "Where you two youngins' be goin?" 

Helen leans over the railing and points at the Shipyard in the distance, "We're going to dock our boat over there!"  

The old man's eyes widen in alarm, "NO! NO! Don't even think about dockin' over yonder lassie!" 

Well that's strange Helen thinks. "Why? Is it against the law?" she asks him.

"HEHEHEHE! There be no laws on Cross-Town Lassie...well save for one unspoken law. Never ever dock at that damned shipyard if ya know what be good fer ya!" 

"Aw this guy is crazy Helen. Let's go!" Robbie tells her, starting to lose his patience with this old wino. 

Helen narrows her eyes at Robbie, "Just humor him. At the very least we can find out something useful about this place."  Robbie shrugs and begins muttering under his breath about how girls and adventure wait for no one. Helen looks back at the old man, "And why is it that no one docks there?" 

A spooky aura appears in the old man's eyes, "Cause it be haunted. Tis Cursed by Davy Jones himself. No one who docks their ship in that infernal shipyard is ever seen from again! Even the Marines don' go there!" 

Robbie begins laughing in a fit, causing the old man to look at him in outrage. "Yeah this guy is off his rocker!" 

"Don't say I didna warn ya!" the old man shouts back at them angrily and rows away. 

"So what now?" Helen asks Robbie. He returns Helen an _are you serious?_ kind of stare, "Don't tell me you believe him? C'mon the only thing that's haunted here are those guys sun baked braincells!" 

Helen nods uncertainly while thinking it over, then she smiles. "Oh why not!" she responds as she begins turning the wheel. 

"That's the spirit!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 21, 2010)

Tricktype said:


> *The Hoax Pirates En Route to their next destination*
> While the Hoax Pirates were busy getting acquianted with each other they were getting closer to their destination. Feroy had retreated back into his room and found a map of the west blue they were in. He traced their progress from Hell's Rock to see just where they'll end up.
> 
> "It looks like we're headed to a place known as Cross-Town, but for some reason it's crossed out on this map." Feroy said as he examined the map. Cross town did indeed have a huge read "X" on it.
> ...



As the crew talked about how they had all arrived at the lovely Hell's Rock prison he thought back to those bastards that had captured him, "I'll get those 7 assholes..." each of their faces flashed through his mind, each one of them belittling his strength.

Alex takes a look at the island in the distance, "Hm, whatever, anything to get off this boat," he says in an annoyed tone, "I'm already sick of this thing."




InfIchi said:


> "Let's get moving to the ship!" Jasmine shouted, pulling out her gun and shooting down two cannonballs. "You guys are going to make this last for ages." Dante ran past them and up onto a building top. "I'll end this war before you three can even reach the dock." He grinned and bolted ahead. "He seems determined to protect his home." Hachi thought to himself. "I suppose, i must respect that man at the very least." He nodded and smiled, someone like himself. It was kind of nice to see that in a person.
> 
> Devil's Luck Pirates-
> 
> ...



With the CFP-

They had made it to the edge of the island and spotted the ships that were firing off their  cannons in the distance, "And how're we supposed to get out there?" Jasmine asked, "Simple," her Captain replied before running towards the ocean.

"You can't swim!" she reminded him, "Lava Road!" he starts letting off a trail of lava from his feet that hardens into a road along the ocean, "C'mon that thing won't last forever!" he informs them.

They look at eachother, unsure, "Hell what're you two waiting for," Dante takes the first leap onto the path and soon catches up to Derrick. 

Hachi sighs and starts running along the path as well, "Fine!" Jasmine shouts following the others. Derrick turns and sees her coming, "DEMON! THERE'S A DEMON CHASING US!" he shouts, "IDIOT!" Jasmine shouts as they approach the Marine Ships.

*With the DLP...*

"Oi, isn't it the Captain's job to find his crew?" Roy pokes him with his sheathed sword, "Hey, I found a navigator, you've gota' pull your own weight around here," Aaron smacks away the sheathed blade, "Fine!"

"But I'm not going to find anyone here..." he sighs and pulls out a large piece of paper and begins to draw several eyes with his finger. They all then come off of the paper and float around Aaron.

"Spread out, search everywhere, find me someone worthy of being out helmsmen," he then waves his arms and the eyes shoot off in every direction. He look at the paper that they originated from and each hole showed what they saw, "That'll do it."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 21, 2010)

*Cross-Town Island...*
Robbie and Helen dock at the supposedly haunted shipyard. As Robbie drops some spare dials into his rucksack, he really can see why this place might have the reputation for being haunted. It is pretty quiet and spooky, but he's seen and been to lots of places like this. 

"Pfft...so much for being haunted!" Robbie chuckles, "OOOOH....AAAH!"  

Helen straps her generic sword to her leather belt and takes a look around the shipyard from the railing, "We need to find the chief of this shipyard. No way we'll make it into the Grand Line without strengthening the hull of our boat at least." 

Robbie wraps his fist against the mast, while looking dubiously at their relatively small ship. It's built to accommodate barely two people comfortably. "Screw that. Why don't we trade this one in for a bigger boat?" Robbie suggests, then he turns towards Helen and narrows his eyes, "I'm tired of sleeping in that cramped kitchen, while you get a big ole' bed and cabin to yourself," he grumbles. 

"We can't sail a bigger boat without a crew," Helen remarks in an obvious tone. "Now let's go find the person who runs this place." 

"Yeah but after that I'm hitting the town. All work and no play make Robbie a dull Griffin!" 

_*With the soon to be Phoenix Pirates...*_
Amelia sails the strangers boat and leaves Dice Island long behind them. She looks at the map and sees that Ember Isle is the next closest Island. That's where we'll lay low and maybe call Uncle, she thinks to herself. Maybe he can get us out of this mess. 

Meanwhile Rose kneels over the man whom Amelia has saved from drowning, and stares at him curiously. 

"What's his name? And why's he all wet?" she asks Amelia. 

"I don't know. He almost drowned, but I fished him out. He's a Devil Fruit user like you." 

"I say we throw him overboard," Zenagi suggests, Amelia quickly shoots him a dirty look and he raises his hands defensively, "Just kidding..." he says with a smirk. 

Rose's eyes widen as Amelia reveals that the man is also a Devil Fruit just like her, "Wow so he can make bubbles like me?" 

Amelia shakes her head and is about to explain, "No...it doesn't work like that. You see Devil Fr-"

"Can he turn into a Rhino?" 

"No. it's becaus-"

"Can he glow in the dark like Uncle Archie?" 

"WHY DON'T YOU JUST ASK HIM YOURSELF!!" Amelia hollers at Rose, finally losing her patience. 
*
SLAP! * *SLAP! SLAP!*

Rose begins slapping the stranger rudely across his face, "HEY GUY WAKEUP!!"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 21, 2010)

*Gavuu Island*

*With Aisu and Shi*

As Claire was placing Marcus' desert in front of him there was a loud crash and two small figures came hurtling through the front doors. They hit the floor hard and they began to scuffle on the floor as everyone looked on in confusion. "I'm not your damn subordinate!" Aisu grunted as he tried to extricate one of his arms so he could hit Shi properly. "The hell you aren't" Shi grunted back as a chair was knocked aside loudly. *"OW OW OW!"* the boys exclaimed as Claire seized them by the ears.

"What did I say about not drawing attention to ourselves?" Claire said softly but seriously. "Wel-" Aisu started only to be interrupted by Marcus. "What seems to be the problem here love?" Marcus said to Claire completely ignoring Aisu and Shi. However before Claire could answer Marcus spoke again, "your lackeys here aren't giving you any trouble now are they? One as great as myself won't forgive these insolent hand servants if they don't listen to their goddess. Now behave like the good little subordinates you are and help Claire finish putting my dessert on the table" Marcus said patting Aisu and Shi's faces.

"Subordinate?" Aisu said dangerously, "lackey?" Shi said in the same manner. "Who is this fool Claire?" Aisu said without taking his gaze off of Marcus. "He is one of the customers, he has a thing for me and he is kind of silly" Claire said with a giggle. "He is about to have a thing for a hospital in a moment" Shi said his hand snaking towards his tonfa. Marcus saw Shi's movement and burst out into laughter, "Marcus Graves, the man with 10,000 doukiri stands before, I am greater than god, do you seriously mean to challenge me?"

*Vault Island*

*Marc Vs Ballboa*

There was a clash of steel like thunder and Marc raised an eyebrow in surprise. "Is there a problem Black Sword Marc?" Ballboa asked when he caught Marc's facial expression. "Not at all" Marc said knocking Ballboa back with a burst of gravity, "i'm just a bit surprised your fucking sword is in one piece after that blow." "My sword may not be as legendary as yours but it is by no stretch of the imagination that weak" Ballboa said politely. "We will fucking see" Marc said taking his giant scabbards from his back.

The katana rocketed from the scabbard and rained down around the room lodging themselves into every conceivable surface. Yellow caution tape quickly spread boxing the fighters into a make shift arena. "I should say I feel honored that you see it fit to use this technique on me" Ballboa said as Marc sheathed his trade mark black sword. Marc snagged one of the katana closest to him and looked at Ballboa, "this is simply overkill you big fuck" Marc said disappearing.

Marc raced along the sword hilts towards Ballboa and threw the katana he was holding at the giant. The giant blocked the sword projectile but Marc was directly behind it dual wielding two more katana he snagged on his way towards Ballboa. The swords crashed against Ballboa's hard and the giant surprisingly found himself a bit off balance. Marc's finger twitched in a come hither motion and a katana dislodged itself from the roof and hurtled towards Ballboa.

"Soru" the giant said narrowly avoiding the falling obstacle. "He is skillful" Ballboa thought to himself, "he is already tracking me for another attack despite my just using Soru, there are too many attacks at once!" The giant reappeared from his Soru only to find Marc on him again. The thunderous clash sent the giant further off balance and Ballboa opened his eyes wide as Marc said three words, "arrow notch slash!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 21, 2010)

*Dice Island...*

The large, pitch black ship that is _The Damnation_ approached the and docked soon after. Lt. Pride spotted another Marine ship, "Lets go check up on our fellow Marines...Lust," he nodded and within seconds the 7 Marines were aboard Ensin Evermore's ship.

"Gah! Lieu-lieutenant Pride!" he gave a quick salute, "Who're you?" he asks, "Oh, I-I'm Ensing Evermore. We were in pursuit of those two girls and we got word that you and your crew would be coming to assist."

He takes a look around, "And where are they?" the Ensign begins to sweat, "W-well with the assistance of some troublesome swordsmen they...managed to escape..." he says nervously.

"Escape?" he asks agian, Evermore simply nods, "Though we managed to apprehend some Rhino Devil Fruit user," he informs the Lt. hopefully, "I don't give a crap about some Rhino, I'm here to capture two girls," after hearing about the two girls Lust's heart begins to pound fast, but he does his best to keep his excitement covered.

"Well then, seems we have no business here," he turns to Wrath, "Take care of the little Ensign would you?" he nods and steps forward, "Envy, seems there's something wrong with their ship. Go check that out would you?" he nods, removes his sun glasses and leaps into the ocean.

"Those cannons don't look standard issue either, Greed you should fix those right away," he rolls his eyes and struts over towards the cannons, "So, Ensign," he starts slowly backing up as the massive man that was Wrath approached, "All I've heard from you is how you failed in the capturing of two little girls," Wrath placed his massive hand on his shoulder and began to squeeze, "A-A-Aaah!" he shouted in pain.

Evermore's bones can be heard cracking so easily under Wrath's mighty grip. BAM! "What was that?" one of the marines ask after hearing a loud sound. Envy soon comes back aboard, "All fixed," he says putting his shades back, on and the ship can be feel sinking slowly.

"Same goes for the cannons," Greed says returning to the group. CRACK! Another one of Evermore's bones crack. Wrath then wraps his other giant hand around his his stomach and begins to squeeze, "Pl-please! Stop! I-I'll find them!" he shouts, "No, this is our job now because you and your crew are failures!"

Wrath takes his hand off of his arm and then twists one of his legs around, "Stop!" he begs again, "Alright, drop him," Wrath glares at him and drops the Ensing onto the slowly sinking deck allowing him to writhe in pain, "Lust, get everyone out of here, I need to try something..." he engulfs the 5 other Marines in shadows and they return to the Damnation.

Gluttony rushes to the Wheel and Wrath raises the anchor, "We're gona' have to move fast..." he says pulling the ship out. 

*Back with Pride...*

"Now, I'd like to try a little something out..." BOOM! One of the cannons Greed had worked on exploded, taking out several marines, "What the-!" BOOM yet another one went off.

Pride holds out his two hands, one begins to glow red, the other begins to glow blue. BOOM! Another cannon explodes, "So Ensin Evermore, if you or any of your little lackeys survive I'd appreciate you telling me what I think..." he says slamming his two hands together.

*Aboard the Damnation...*

They had made it quite the distance away from the island when they saw the Ensin's ship blow up in a massive explosion, "Was that your doing Greed?" Gluttony asks, "Hell, no cannon can do that...Even if I get my hands on it for a few seconds."

They soon spotted their leader flying towards the ship with the help of his Yellow Aura. He landed on top of the ship, "So, where to next?" he says, paying the massive explosion behind him no mind, "The nearest island is Ember Isle, that's our best bet," Pride nods, "Make it happen then."


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 21, 2010)

*Gavuu Island *

"What the fuck is he going on about?" Shi asked 
"Oda if I know" Aisu answered

They were reaching for weapons when Claire whacked them both over the head with pieces of broken furniture. Hand went to swelling heads and left weapons.

"You two will NOT fight here" she said through gritted teeth
"I will NOT lose my job because of you"

With that the just glared at Marcus

"Ahhh, when faced with a man as strong as myself you both see it's a better idea to back down"
"I am the better man" he said with a smile
"OK better man, go sit and have your dessert"
"Thank you my love, I am indeed the *best* man"

With that he turned on his heel and walked back over to his seat

"Both of you go outside and wait until my shift is over" Claire said
"But I'm hun..." Shi began to say
"I don't care if you starve to death"

The two boys exchanged looks and walked out the door, before Shi walked out the door he turned to face Marcus and ran his finger across his throat. Marcus saw and waved to him.

"Nice to meet you too boy, i'll give you an autograph another time"

Shi was in shock that any one person could be so stupid, he exchanged a look with Aisu and they walked out the door and sat on a pair of barrels across the road from the restaurant.

"I'm sure that fool will come out before Claire" Shi said
"We'll tear him a new ass hole" Aisu said

Shi looked at him and shook his head and smiled

"I always knew you were gay"
"How do you go strait to asshole?"
"You shut the fuck up" Aisu said poking Shi in the forehead

Just them Marcus strut out of the restaurant singing a song, the both of them hopped off their seats and moved toward him. Just as the nearly got to him they head a throat clearing behind them. The froze in the spot and turned slowly to see Claire standing behind them with her arms folded and her foot tapping on the ground.

"We weren't goi..." Aisu started
"Shut up, I don't want to hear it"
"Lets go"
"Where are we going?" Shi asked with a smile

Claire stopped in her tracks

"Away from here before you destroy the place I work at"
"I heard those explosions today" she said turning to face them
"That wasn't me" Aisu said taking a step away from Shi
"I KNOW!!!!!!" Claire answered
"I can explain..." Shi said
"I'd love to hear it"
"Well I got us a place to stay, lets go there first"

Claire had a look of surprise on her face then the anger quickly returned

"OK but I'm still mad with you" she said
"Yea, so irresponsible" Aisu said with a smile
"You shut up" Claire said as she turned

Aisu shot a glare at Shi who was stifling a laugh. Shi ran to pass Claire so he could lead the way and Aisu caught up to the two walking behind Claire.

*Vault Island*

Dreyri walked away from the two women grumbling under his breath

"_I never get to kill anything_"
"_Always save this and save that_"

The closer he came to the building the sounds became louder it sounded like thunder. When he got to the hole he saw Tetra sitting on a huge piece of broken wall watching the fight. The area was cordoned off with yellow tape

"_He's really going all out_" Dreyri said when he got closer
"He's having fun" Tetra said with a smile
"It's been a while since I saw him like this"
"Why aren't you outside with Fire, you guys finished already?"
"_Nahh, Lin came and bla bla about a girl mommy dragon bla bla can't kill it_" Dreyri said looking at the fight

Tetra gave him a look and shook her head with a smile

"The dragon is a mother so you can't kill it?"
"_What the fuck did I just say?_" Dreyri asked without taking his eyes off the fight

Tetra just laughed and turned back to look at the fight.

_*Meanwhile with Fire and Lin*_

"So that's the plan" Lin said
"You're ready?"
"Yes I'll do my best" Fire said
"*DRAGON POINT*" Lin said loudly

Her body grew bigger and bigger she transformed into the form of a humongous blue dragon with ice blue skin and beautiful blue eyes. Lin was about the same size as the dragon. The dragon bellowed at her but she simply stood there looking. The dragon reared up and fire began to swirl around in the dragon's mouth. Lin did the same but ice particles swirled around. A humongous gout of blue flame met the red flame and they canceled out. Lin was already charging the dragon and the two became entangled with sharp teeth and claws flashing dangerously everywhere. 

"I am going to have to be precise" Fire said

She began undoing her weights and dropping them on the ground once she was done she her form faded away. At the speed she was moving at she had to use all her senses so that she could direct herself. She moved toward the dragons and picked her steps wisely. She got to where she needed to go and slammed her both knives into the locking system of the collar. She would have never known about it if Lin didn't tell her. All the links looked the exact
same way. She pushed off and flipped through the air and landed on the ground sliding backward.

"LIN I GOT IT" Fire shouted
"RIP IT OFF"

With that Lin roared a deafening road and bit near the dragon's neck and pulled the collard off crushing it in her teeth. The huge red dragon struggled under Lin for a second before Lin flew off of her. She dragon seemed to regain her senses and flew away quickly off into the sky heading north. Lin reverted to her human form and was covered in bloody gashes and bite marks which shrunk to become proportionate to her body.

"Are you ok?" Fire asked as she appeared to catch her
"I thought dragon scales were supposed to be tough" Fire said looking at the wounds
"Against everything else but dragon fangs and dragon claws" Lin said with a smile
"I have to get you to Akawana" Fire said
"I'll be fine" she said softly before she passed out

Storm came over and Fire rested the blood soaked woman on the back of the great wolf. 

"Carry her back to the boat" Fire commanded
"I'll catch up"


----------



## Pyro (Feb 21, 2010)

*Aboard The Dagger*

Gatrom woke up to the feeling of being smacked in the face. He was wet, he was still on his boat, and he was surrounded by people.

Gatrom's eyes suddenly fluttered open as he registered the fact that there were strangers on his boat. Quickly, he jumped up onto his feet and put distance between him and the newcomers. 

Gatrom began to look around his ship to see if anything was out of place. The only thing that was different was that it was no longer attached to the dock, and was floating in the open ocean, moving at a fairly fast pace. The strangers had not caused any serious harm to his vessel.

He began to study the people that were around him then. They were all looking at him as if he was acting crazy but they were the ones that had been staring at him while he was sleeping. There was a young man who had a sword strapped to his belt, the lady that was slapping him in the face when he woke up, and....

Finally Gatrom's memory started to return and he remembered why he was wet and who one of these strangers was. "You... you were the one that pushed me off the boat. I thought I was dead... Thank you for saving my life. But, who is all this?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2010)

*Prince*

Prince smiles slightly, shifting his weight somewhat in his bed. "I have to say Amelia, the last week has been wonderful," He said, looking down at the half naked girl in his arms. 

"So you'll call me every week?" She asks, looking up at him with big, round eyes. "And visit me whenever you have the chance?"

"Sure..." Prince mutters, not even paying attention now as he scans the room for his clothes and weapons. Who knows? He might actually do it. Once or twice."Anyway, I think this is where I get off," He said, lifting himself out of the bed despite Amelia's groan of protest. He stretched and yawned, clipping his sword to his belt and pulling on his gauntlet. As soon as the feel of warm leather washed over his hand, he let out a warm sigh of relief. He pulled on his shirt, and then his large coat, with the Word: Justice inscribed in the back. He put his trusty baseball cap backwards across his head and casually lit a cigarette before leaping out the window.

Landing with a grace most people only ever see in a cat, he toed the accelerator on the little skimmer. After Fire Fist Ace's death almost 10 years ago, the things had become immensely popular. Grinning, he rocketed across the tops of the waves towards what some might mistake for a large island.

It wasn't.

It was *The Dark Justice*

*IV*, technically.

Prince grinned, and instead of slowing down as he approached the goliath of a ship, sped up. The skimmer reached it's maximum speed, which was no joke, and shot towards the side of the ship. At the last second, Prince leaped, grabbing onto the side of the ship with his gauntlet. The skimmer however, was blown to a million pieces as it smashed against the heavy duty steel. Prince laughed.

It was good to be home.

He scampered up the side of the ship, a skill he had originally mastered for getting to the top of tall buildings. Fortunately enough, nobody was on the deck where he came up. He wanted this little transition to be as smooth as possible.

He walked the familiar hallways down to his office, not even bothering to glance at the door before walking in. Turning immediately after entering, Prince closed the door and shrugged off his jacket. "Hey Jimmy. 'M back. The cruise was great, thanks. Met a girl...and before you ask, no, she isn't the one. But thanks for covering for me for a few days, you know, holding down the fort. 'Nother case of beer I owe you, I guess, what does that add up to? 15, 16? Anyway, it's-"

Prince turned around for the first time since entering the office.

It was not Jimmy (who ironically, looked exactly like Prince) sitting behind the desk.

It was Samuel Arkins.

"Well shit. Don't tell me I owe you beer too."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 22, 2010)

~ Aboard A Marine Vessel ~ 

Kenneth’s body laid limply in an unfamiliar hammock. A air of death hung around it as a battle for his soul ragged on else where. The last thing that the Scotsman remembered was a bratty kid as he floated though the nothingness. But that memory soon fades. 

~ Abyss of Davy Jones’ Locker ~

It was like a dream. Or perhaps a nightmare was more the appropriate term. In a fiery explosion Kenneth is standing atop a large podium. His looking down at his arms they are a gray color and extremely blocky. Two large cannons hang off each arm with the barrel ending at the back of his hands. His eyes were different too. They painted a red hue over the whole world. They  also regularly fed him information. Changes in pressures of space around them. The collective moods of the strangely robotic looking creatures that surrounded him. Although they looked some what silly and blockish to him somehow he knew that they were light years more advanced then anything back home. To his side a Purple colored Robot held a jewel encrusted crown. He was being coronated as leader it seemed. After the trumpet blast subsides the purple robot twist in his direction and starts to place the crown on his head. But the trumpets start to blast again causing the robot to stop.

After this occurs a time or two more Kenneth had well had it. Instinctively he pulls his right arm up and with out the first thought of how to, the laser mounted cannons fire. The ends of the trumpets are blasted off giving one final sour note. Aggravated he turns to the robot beside him.  “Git on with eet.” He snaps. The robot seemed slightly confused at first but complies and quickly starts to place the crown on his head.  But from the blackness of space a strange flying ship comes out of now where and slides into the area dispersing the robots in a wake of confusion. For no reason he could comprehend he steps forward in a rage.  “Who dares interrupt mah coronation!?” He bites angrily as the cockpit of the ship opens ejecting a sleeker looking Robot. As it lands in front of steps to the podium the ship changes to another robot to Kenneth’s surprise. “Coronation Kenneth? This is bad comedy.” the first robot interjects. Kenneth’s eyes narrow as he sees the face of the Robot.  “Tyson? Is that you?” Kenneth asks nervously. “Here’s a hint.” the Robot snaps back as it changes into a canon.

As the barrel raises toward Kenneth he gets a forbidding feeling. But it is too late to act as the robot fires an incandescent purple blast that hits him square in the chest. The ornate cape he was wearing shreds as his body turns black. 

The world slowly warps and the blackness of space is replaced by a blues ky and white clouds. Strange white buildings surrounded him reaching up grabbing for the skyline. He was walking for some reason with an air of disappointment about him.  He, however, felt relieved  for some reason as though he had escaped death. As he walked along he felt a weight in his right hand. Looking down he sees a long jagged sword. His hands were normal, but far lankier then his real hands, as black sleeves meet each wrist. That is when he noticed that he could only see out of one eye. As he contemplated that he notices a strong power escalating behind him. Quickly turning. He sees Victor dressed in strange black robes. A large  blade was casually propped on his shoulders as an intense blue energy seeped off his body. A smile creeps across Kenneth’s face as Victor dashed forward. With a downswing he couldn’t follow he is cut. A crimson flow erupts form his chest. A surprised look falls across Kenneth’s face as Victor goes for another strike. Instinctively Kenneth pulls his sword up and blocks the attack. But to his surprise he finds that he can’t push Victor back. Back in the real world this would be no surprise. But here he felt as though he should have been able too. 

With a push Kenneth feels himself being violently pushed back. Lashing out he stops his backward motion. “Sorry, But I have no time to play around. I’m going to finish this in one attack.” Victor says as he pulls his sword up.   “Finish in one strike?  Thit ain’t no good. This is jus’ startin’ to get interestin’  isn’t it.” Kenneth rebuttals as he dashes forward with a sadistic grin across his face.  “We should drag this oot as long as we can.” Kenneth adds with a growl as he swoops into Victor’s personal space, his blade cutting a gash into Kenneth’s face as he strikes forward with a slash of his own grazing Victor’s right cheek.  Victor quickly makes space between them but Kenneth covers the distance quickly and goes on the offensive. But to no avail. As they battled and talked Kenneth was getting the worst of the beating as his body was being cut to shreds. They finally break as the two separate. By this time Kenneth is a bloody mess but he is feeling great. He hadn’t felt this feeling in what seemed like years.  “This is great!” Kenneth barks as he looks to the sky.  “An equal match up! No.. Only by a little. But ya are defiantly stronger.” Kenneth adds as he continues to look to the sky.  “How long has it been since I’ve felt this noble feeling. Kenneth says as he grabs the eye patch that covered his eye.    

 “It seems ya are ah worthy opponent. So I’ll go full oot on ya.” Kenneth barks with a sadistic tone as he pulls the eye patch off. A golden swirling vortex of power that extended to the heavens fired off Kenneth as he felt his strength climb higher and higher as he laughed maniacally. The energy was however too much.

And reality shatters.  Kenneth now finds himself standing on a planet.  He spots a shirtless Bobby, with a funny fro,  chasing a small monkey. Sweat forms on Kenneth’s brow as his antenna twitched. "Aye, lad, I cannot teach ye ma' secret technique if ya can't even chase down ma big-eared minkey!"

Kenneth spoke as he stood in the distance... wearing a silly dojo get-up that was far too small for him.

Suddenly Bobby stopped running, thought for a moment, picked up a fallen acorn and put it at the end of his forefinger. 

"*BANG BANG FINGER BLAST!*"

He shot the acorn clean through the monkey's head. Fame then unceremoniously walked up to the corpse and grabbed it. 

"Gutta Justice is served. Now can we move on?"

Kenneth sweat-dropped.

*WILL BOBBY LEARN KING KENNETH'S TECHNIQUE IN TIME TO SAVE THE EARTH FROM THE APPROACHING MAKOUSU AGENTS?!?! NEXT TIME ON DRAGON BALL *

*(STATIC WASHES OVER SCREEN)* 

~ Aboard A Marine Vessel ~ 

"Yo Kenneth! Come on deck homie. We gotta talk. I got word from HQ a few hours ago... They sayin' that we should team up with this "Samuel Arkins" dude. They think he can "straighten us out". Hah. Know anything about this busta?"  the pimped out Lieutenant shouts. Below deck a pair of dark green eyes crack open below a Marine’s hat as a very large man stirs in his hammock. Still heavily hung over the large man struggles to shift his weight and move. But that proved to be a bad move as the hammock spun uncontrollably. With a whipping motion the large man is sent hurtling toward the wooden floor below. With a thunderous crack the man lands chin first slightly splintering the floor on impact.

The hat that once covered his face lands neatly on his rear end as it stuck up in mid air. With a groan the man’s body falls over slamming to the ground. A tear forms in the corners of the man’s eyes as he pulls his arms around in front of himself. Grumbling to himself the large fellow pulls his arms under his massive frame and then pushes himself to his knees. With a string of incoherent cuss words the man pulls his left hand to his chin and rubs the stinging sensation in his face away. Shaking his head as he pushes both arms to the side as he lets out a large yawn,  “Always sumthin’ happinin’ when I have ah massive hang over.” the large man mumbles with another yawn as he reaches back and retrieves his Marine’s cap. 

Staving off another yawn the marine hops to his toes and as he pushes himself to his full vertical base he scratches his ass before sliding his hat over his blonde and crimson hair. Popping his back he heads for the door not even paying no mind to the fact that besides his hat the only other cloths he was wearing was his cargo pants. Stepping foot into the hallway the man scratches at his facial hair. With another yawn he makes his way above deck. Once there he sees Bobby  “Naw, never heard of th’ feller.” Kenneth says as he pinches the bridge of his nose. The sun was far brighter then he wanted it to be.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 22, 2010)

> As the crew talked about how they had all arrived at the lovely Hell's Rock prison he thought back to those bastards that had captured him, "I'll get those 7 assholes..." each of their faces flashed through his mind, each one of them belittling his strength.
> 
> Alex takes a look at the island in the distance, "Hm, whatever, anything to get off this boat," he says in an annoyed tone, "I'm already sick of this thing."



The brown haired marksman looked at Alex with a smile. That actually made him think of something.

"Hey Alex? Wanna blow it up? Or at least mess it up a little?"

Pierre grinned as he talked about destroying a marine ship. They did need a little fun, right? Cross town was about an hour away, so in any case they would soon get some.

"There should be some cannons down?"

Although Pierre heard stories about Cross town, being a lawless region and all, he didn't quite hear about the terror that ruled the lands. He knew that there were some good ships to be found, so that certainly would make their trip worth.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 22, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> With the CFP-
> 
> They had made it to the edge of the island and spotted the ships that were firing off their  cannons in the distance, "And how're we supposed to get out there?" Jasmine asked, "Simple," her Captain replied before running towards the ocean.
> 
> ...



"OI! SAMURAI! GIMMIE A LIFT!" Dante shouts as he jumps backward. "What kind of lift!" Hachi shouts at him. "SWING THE FUCKIN SWORD AND LET ME JUMP OFF IT!" Hachi sighed, what the hell was wrong with this guy, he had some respect but it was quickly dwindling. Hachi just shakes his head and swings his sheathed black, Dante latches on and quickly pushes himself off, sending the cook flying towards a ship. "Alright! Pepper Drop!" He smirked, spinning around and slamming his heel into one of the marines, releasing a red cloud from his body.

"URgh... it's burning my eyes!" the marines cough and hack as they try to get out of the cloud. "Fools! You can't hope to beat a spice man!" The others make their way onto the ship, actually impressed at what Dante did. "Wow that was..." Hachi was going to compliment him till he saw Dante bending over, coughing and wheezing. "IT'S BURNING MY THROAT!" Dante shouts."WHAT THE HELLS WRONG WITH YOU! YOUR ATTACK BACKFIRED!?"




> *With the DLP...*
> 
> "Oi, isn't it the Captain's job to find his crew?" Roy pokes him with his sheathed sword, "Hey, I found a navigator, you've gota' pull your own weight around here," Aaron smacks away the sheathed blade, "Fine!"
> 
> ...



"Hmmm, Interesting power." Damien rubbed his chin. "I wonder, just what other kinds of uses we can get out of it!" He smiled, then looking at the paper he noted something interesting. "Ah, Hey, a bar." He could see some pirates entering it and wondered if anyone of them would be a good addition to the crew. "Let's check out that place, it seems interesting!"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gavuu Island*

*With Aisu, Shi and Claire*

Aisu awoke the next morning only to find he could not move. He struggled for a second before the sleepiness cleared from his eyes. When he saw what was restraining him to his bed he could feel himself getting annoyed as he laid there strapped to his bed. While he had slept Shi had restrained him to his bed using one of his snakes. Aisu struggled against the snake and freed one of his hands. "Ice time!" Aisu said grabbing the snake with his free hand.

The metal snake slowly froze over and when it was completely frozen Aisu smashed it with his hand and climbed out of bed. "Son of a whore" Aisu mutters to himself as he goes into the bathroom and fills a bucket with water. Aisu carries the bucket of water to the bed where Shi is sleeping and douses him with him. "What the fuck!" Shi exclaims awakening with a start. "Ice Age!" Aisu exclaims before Shi can spring to his feet.

The water freezes trapping Shi in a thin sheet of ice on his bed. "Is this anyway to treat your captain?" Shi asks looking at Aisu. "Release me you foolish subordinate." "You left something in my bed" Aisu says dropping the shattered pieces of snake on Shi. "HEY!" Shi exclaims when he sees what Aisu has done to his creation, "those things don't grow on trees you know." *SMACK SMACK* "Number 1, both of you play around too much, number 2, it is early in the morning and you are both loud and number 3 go do your jobs."

*Vault Island*

*Marc Vs Ballboa*

"Arrow notch slash!" the ex yonkou exclaimed as he ended in a casual walking motion behind Ballboa. "You didn't defend that one" Marc said turning to face Ballboa with his katana over his shoulder. "You missed!" Ballboa said raising his sword above his head to strike Marc. Ballboa brought his sword down, "I don't miss you retarded fuck" Marc said. Suddenly there was a splattering of blood and Ballboa's sword clattered to the ground. The giant held his arm which had suddenly ripped open and began to bleed profusely.

"You bore me" Marc said turning away from the giant who was still gripping his arm in pain. "You said you used to be a fucking admiral, none of the fuck stick admirals I have fought and killed in the past were ever this weak. Disappear from my sight before I claim your useless life and send you to the fucking locker of davy jones." "The true merit of a swordsman is the ability to wield a blade equally with both arms. This battle is far from over" Ballboa said picking up his massive blade with his good arm.

"Oh?" Marc said scratching at his cheek with his free hand. "I was feeling generous a moment ago, I would have allowed you to crawl out of here like a little bitch if you had just fucked off. But it seems I won't be able to leave here without your fucking blood on my hands. Just don't cry before you die you big fuck, there is no honor in killing a fucking cry baby." "It would be wise not to look down on me so much Black Sword Marc" Ballboa said, "you are not the only person in this world at this level!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 22, 2010)

Pyro said:


> *Aboard The Dagger*
> 
> Gatrom woke up to the feeling of being smacked in the face. He was wet, he was still on his boat, and he was surrounded by people.
> 
> ...



Amelia turns around rapidly as the man springs to his feet, and backs away from them in a slightly defensive posture. Meanwhile Rose smirks and stares at the stranger with a glimmer in her eyes, as if thinking of something grand. 

Amelia walks towards the man slowly with her palms raised at him to indicate that she means no harm, "I'm very sorry for tackling you overboard and for taking your boat...but my sister and I were in desperate straits you see. We were being chased by Marines and needed to get away quickly. We don't want to cause you anymore trouble and we'll leave the moment we get to the next island." 

"My name is Amelia by the way, and this is my sister Rose," she tells him.  

"Phoenix _D._ Rose!" Rose corrects her sister proudly. 

"And I'm Zenagi," Zenagi adds, "Got any alcohol on this rustbucket?"


----------



## Pyro (Feb 22, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Amelia turns around rapidly as the man springs to his feet, and backs away from them in a slightly defensive posture. Meanwhile Rose smirks and stares at the stranger with a glimmer in her eyes, as if thinking of something grand.
> 
> Amelia walks towards the man slowly with her palms raised at him to indicate that she means no harm, "I'm very sorry for tackling you overboard and for taking your boat...but my sister and I were in desperate straits you see. We were being chased by Marines and needed to get away quickly. We don't want to cause you anymore trouble and we'll leave the moment we get to the next island."
> 
> ...




"I see. So it seems that you guys were in a bit of a pickle. I guess our little fight wasted some of your valuable time to escape. I apologize for that. It's been awhile since I have found a worthy opponent, and I have not quite gotten used to my devil fruit powers. Since I owe you my life, my ship is the least that I can offer you. So, I will accompany you on your journey and I will do my best to help out. The name's Gatrom by the way. As for alcohol, what kind of sailor do you think I am without my persona stash of rum. You can help yourself to as much as you want, but leave the barrel in the back. I am saving that for a special occasion." Gatrom said to the group.

Gatrom looked at his new crew members. They looked like good enough people and the adventure was sure to be a fun one. He had never thought he would turn into an outlaw, but if that was the will of fate, who was he to deny what was his destiny. Although Gatrom did not react to the news of hearing Rose's middle initial, he did know what it meant. _"I'll have to keep an eye on that one. She's meant for something special." _He thought to himself. 

All of a sudden, he remembered why they were running in the first place. They were being chased by marines. "Why is it that you guys are running in the first place? If I'm going to be traveling with you I should probably know what you did to deserve their wrath."


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gavuu Island*

After a lot of horsing around and several more beatings Shi and Aisu were ready to leave.

"I'll walk you to work" Shi said
"We'll walk you to work" Aisu corrected

Clarie shot them a glance and nodded. They walked with Claire leading the way the two boys threw punches and other silent attacks at each other. She turned to face them and they stopped quickly and put on innocent faces.

"I get a good feeling from this place" she said with a smile
"I think we can start a new life here"

Shi and Aisu exchanged glances and nodded until she turned away then began shaking their head vigorously.

"Today is going to be a great day"

After a short time they stopped in front the restaurant, she leaned in and kissed them both on the head.

"I'll see you two later,"
"Aisu be good"
"Shi please don't blow up anywhere today"
"I can't make any promises" he said 

He dodged a punch and turned to shoot her a mischievous smile before running down the street. Claire just smiled and pat Aisu on the head and walked down the side of the building to the side entrance. Aisu stood for a little bit and watched her go. He heard loud singing coming down the street and looked up to see Marcus strutting down the street singing at the top of his voice.

"I'M MARCUS THE BEST DAMM MAN THERE EVER WAS"
"I'M MARCUS THE STRONGEST FIGHTER IN THE WORLD"
"MARCUS, MY NAME IS SWEET AND THERE'S NOTHING SWEETER"
"God would you shut the fuck up" Aisu said glaring at him
"It's wonderful of you to address me as such"
"I may be much more than a man but it simply makes my heart sing to hear you call me GOD"

_Elsewhere_

Shi ran down the street, he knew where he was headed. There would be no picking of pockets today. Firstly people would have reported it yesterday so working like that two days in a row wasn't smart with people on the look out. Secondly he was sure he didn't kill the thugs from the day before. His mission today would be information gathering, he intended to find them before they found him. 

A pair of eyes opened on a wall he ran past. A hand materialized out of the wall a short while after he disappeared around a corner. 

"It's just as you said boss" 
"He wasn't alone, he's here with two other kids a boy and a girl"
"How does the girl look? would she be popular?"
"She's a cute little thing"
"Good I'll take her as payment for the men he damaged"
"I'll get to it boss"

The man melded back into the wall and disappeared.

*Bong Bong Island*

Arturius walked through the streets the sound of metal on metal and anvils bombarding him from everywhere. This was Bong Bong Island, it was an Island made up almost completely of black smiths. He'd often heard his grandfather talk about it.

"There are some world class smiths on that island" he could remember his grandfather saying
"There are also a lot of awful pretenders"

The thought floated out of his head and he turned to see a beautiful katana in a store front. He walked into the store his armor clanking, he never actually walked around with a weapon on his person. So he just looked like a big armored weirdo. A man with his hair slicked back appeared from the back

"Can I help you sir?"
"The sword in the window can I see it?"
"A big guy like you wouldn't want a little sword like that" the man said smoothly
"I think this would be more your style"

The greasy man scuttled over to a large barrel and pulled a two handed sword from the bunch in there and walked over to Arturius. 

"I don't want that piece of shit, let me see the katana" Arturius said again

The man shot him a look and cursed under his breath, he walked over to the window and took the sword out and brought it to him. Arturius pulled the sword free and examined it with a frown slowly appeared on his face.

"So you're interested?" the salesman asked
"No, this is a fake" he said anger almost entering his voice
"It's a good fake but it's a fake"
"I'll take it off your hands"
"Well gimmie..." the man started
"I'll give you this" Arturius said throwing a wad of beli at the man
"This isn't e..." the man started again
"I AM GOING TO DESTROY THIS PIECE OF SHIT SO YOU DON'T SELL IT TO SOME UNSUSPECTING COLLECTOR" Arturius said raising his voice.

The man shrank down as Arturius loomed over him

"Ffffffine ttttttttake it" the man stuttered

The sword was in his hand and simple not the next second, 

"Get rid of these shit weapons you're trying to sell to people or else i'll be back" he said as he walked out the door

The man regained some of his lost greasiness as Arturius walked away,

"Threaten me will he?" the man said as he walked over to a den den mushi
"Oye, this is Cook, round up the lads. We have a boy to teach some manners"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 22, 2010)

Gaja said:


> The brown haired marksman looked at Alex with a smile. That actually made him think of something.
> 
> "Hey Alex? Wanna blow it up? Or at least mess it up a little?"
> 
> ...



Alex shrugged, "I don't really care," he told the gunner, "Though this marine ship is a pain is it worth blowing up?" he stretched his arms out, "We could just crash it into something," he said with a shrug.



InfIchi said:


> "OI! SAMURAI! GIMMIE A LIFT!" Dante shouts as he jumps backward. "What kind of lift!" Hachi shouts at him. "SWING THE FUCKIN SWORD AND LET ME JUMP OFF IT!" Hachi sighed, what the hell was wrong with this guy, he had some respect but it was quickly dwindling. Hachi just shakes his head and swings his sheathed black, Dante latches on and quickly pushes himself off, sending the cook flying towards a ship. "Alright! Pepper Drop!" He smirked, spinning around and slamming his heel into one of the marines, releasing a red cloud from his body.
> 
> "URgh... it's burning my eyes!" the marines cough and hack as they try to get out of the cloud. "Fools! You can't hope to beat a spice man!" The others make their way onto the ship, actually impressed at what Dante did. "Wow that was..." Hachi was going to compliment him till he saw Dante bending over, coughing and wheezing. "IT'S BURNING MY THROAT!" Dante shouts."WHAT THE HELLS WRONG WITH YOU! YOUR ATTACK BACKFIRED!?"
> 
> ...



*With the Crimson Fist Pirates...* 

Derrick watched as Dante's attack started to damage himself, "Well it was cool...before you know it started to hurt him..." he shrugged, "Anyway, we'd better get off this thing," he turned back and saw his Lava Road was beginning to break into the ocean.

"Jasmine, take out the cannons before there's no island left to save, Hachi, we're gona' help take out those Marines. Lava Pillar!" he shoots lava out of his feet and it forms a pillar under him that propels him onto the Marine Ship.

Hachi ran up the pillar and joined him, slashing down a few marines as he landed. Derrick clenched his fists and lava began to pour out of them, "Molten Fists!" he then starts plowing through the marines as he comes at them.

Hachi slices through another attacking marine and Dante delivered a kick to another, "A Pirate Captain, a Swordsmen, and a Cook fighting off marines...This seems familiar somehow..." he shrugged, "Whatever, Lava Fist!" he says punching off a blast of lava into the opponents.

*With the Devil's Luck Pirates...*

Roy nodded, "Fine with me, I'm soaked from this damn rain..." Aaron nods, "It makes keeping the Ink Eyes' form down difficult..."

"Stop making excuses..." Roy says glaring at him, "I wasn't making excuses you idiot!" Roy rolls his heads, "Whatever...lets just get out of here."

They arrive at the bar, it's filled with your usual rowdy pirates and other miscreants, "Give me some Fruit Punch..." Roy says to the bartender who just gives him a strange look, "Now..." he says darkly, "Ahaha! We don't serve fruit punch here kid," Roy reaches for his blade, "I'd make some...now!" he says glaring at him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2010)

*Madoka*

Madoka trudged below deck, mop in hand. Her body was limp, but her eyes blazed with an inner fire that offered a glimpse into what she was really thinking.

Escape was impossible. Even if she did manage to break the handcuff, there was no way she could fight through the entire ship. And even if she did, then what? She would be stuck out in the middle of the ocean with no food, and no way to maneuver. She cursed silently. If only she hadn't wanted this big, pretty boat...

Her mood lightened slightly as she entered the lower deck, to the cargo room where she had entered the ship. Remnants of her forced entrance still remained, though William was busy patching up the results of her "fight" with the madman Bilbor. Madoka raised her mop, turning to the shipwright. "Need any help?" She asked sarcastically.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> *Madoka*
> 
> Madoka trudged below deck, mop in hand. Her body was limp, but her eyes blazed with an inner fire that offered a glimpse into what she was really thinking.
> 
> ...



William snapped around at the sound of the feminine voice. The hairs slightly stood up on the back of his neck as he fell back to an eased state. In the heat of the moment he had formed a large hammer in his left hand. Glancing over his left shoulder he sees Madoka. A blank expression crossed his features as he looked over the form of the woman before him. If it weren't for the fact that he wanted to skin her over what she did to his ship he might have been level headed enough to find her attractive as she really was. Releasing the vice like grip he had around the hammer it shatters back into nothingness just before it hit the ground. 

Turning back to the damage wall he speaks.  "Sure. Bilbor bled all over the floor over there. You can clean up that area." William says in a strained voice as the whole wall glows with an unearthly white light. With a solid push the wall straightens itself as even the visible cracks in the floor seemed to self heal. As the light fades William steps back and and rubs the back of his hands across the top of his head wiping the sweat away. William's eyes fall over the rest of the lower deck as he decides to make small talk with this woman.  "Tell me, Madoka was it, what dose you Devil Fruit center around?


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 23, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With the Crimson Fist Pirates...*
> 
> Derrick watched as Dante's attack started to damage himself, "Well it was cool...before you know it started to hurt him..." he shrugged, "Anyway, we'd better get off this thing," he turned back and saw his Lava Road was beginning to break into the ocean.
> 
> ...



"HOW DARE YOU FORGET ME!" Jasmine delivers a meteor shower kick to four marines and knocks them away. "You bastard, you keep doing that on purpose don't you!?" She grabbed Derrick by the collar, vain popping in her head. "YOU JUST IGNORE ME ON PURPOSE DON'T YOU!?" She shouts. "Quick!! Someone save me from the demon!" Derrick shouts. "You really need to get your eyes check." Hachi grabs Jasmine by the waist and picks her away from Derrick. "PUT ME DOWN!" She shouts. "Listen up, We're in the middle of a battle, try and behave like an adult." Jasmine pouted. "I don't wanna." She grumbled.


> *With the Devil's Luck Pirates...*
> 
> Roy nodded, "Fine with me, I'm soaked from this damn rain..." Aaron nods, "It makes keeping the Ink Eyes' form down difficult..."
> 
> ...


"Now, now." Damien grabs Roy's wrist. "We are not here to fight Roy. We are looking for crew, try to be civil about this hmm?" He smiled. "Hello, I am Damien Fortuna, the gentleman pirate." He bowed to the man and released Roy's wrist. "So?" The man spat at the ground. "If we made a wager, would you agree to it?" Damien held out his hand and as he showed the man it was empty, he made a fist and pulled out a coin between two fingers. "Heads, we leave your bar and pay you 12,000 beli, Tails, you give me and my friends here anything we wish to drink, be it milk, fruit juice or tea." The bartender smirked. "Alright, your on." 

"Guh, that damned coin again." Roy thought to himself. "In this life, Fate is the only thing we can believe in." Damien smiled at him and flipped the coin. "It's by luck, if we survive or die. It's by luck if we eat or drink today." the coin lands on the bar counter and flips again, landing on it's side it begins to spin around. "There is no telling, what it will land on." Damien seemed pleased with himself, as if he knew the outcome already. "Tails." He winked as the coin fell to tails. "Guh... Damn it!" The bartender grumbled. "Whad'll ya have..." He sighed. "I'll have a tea." Damien answered. "My friend here will have some fruit punch." The bartender nodded. "Comin up." 

Roy looked at Damien. "Why do you always rely on luck?" he asked. "I already explained that to you.. But there is something i failed to explain earlier." Roy had a curious look. "Sometimes." Damien held up the coin and showed one side as tails. "You must make your own luck." and the other side exactly the same. With a grin, he placed the coin in his pocket and let out a long sigh of relief. "It's nice to be out of the rain, isn't it."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 23, 2010)

Kurohara walked into the room where Kagagmi and Mion were. Kagami jumped up and grabbed the lamp from the bedside table.

Kurohara looked at her from top to bottom and then spun away and went to the bed where Mion lay. Mordecai came in shortly after

"Ok well...Kagami why are you holding that lamp?" He asked

"Hm let's see, creepy guy walks in unannounced, what do you expect me to do?" Kagami said putting it back

"That's not what I meant. You have knives and my shotgun lying there, why did you pick up the lamp?" He asked.

"Oh...uh...I dunno, it looked nicer I guess." Kagami said wondering

"And an intruder will care how nice the thing was that hit him?" Mordecai quipped

"Oh shut up you bastard." Kagami said throwing a pillow at him. "So he's the doc huh? Kinda creepy looking, though I don't think you can comment about that." She said

"Yeah he is. How's it looking doc?" Mordecai asked. Kurohara looked at her wounds in disbelief.

"She should be dead. This is quite incredible. I have to get to work immediately. Now my dear, this will hurt, quite a lot. Feel free to scream if you can." Kurohara grinned as he took measures to restrain her. 

"Is there any reason you never use pain suppressants?" Mordecai asked

"Yes. Current aneasthetics are actually incredibly bad for you. The side effects are barely worth it. That and hearing screams of pain are terribly exhilirating, now if you would excuse, I don't have much time to save this womans life." He said snapping on his gloves and donning his mask. "Your hotel bill may be large. This is going to be messy"

"Right. Kagami, let's go out and get something to eat. Vergil is off training I think." Mordecai said

"Fine by me!" Kagami said leaping up and exiting the room. Both of them trying to ignore Mions screams of agony.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2010)

*Madoka*

"Tell me, Madoka was it, what does you Devil Fruit center around?"

Madoka shrugged as she walked over to the patch of blood, rolling her eyes. Were she in possession of her powers, she would've simply made the wood more porous, and had the wood absorb the blood without having to lift more than a finger. With the handcuff around her wrist however, she would have to resolve this the old fashioned way. "I'm not completely sure, to be honest." Madoka said, dipping the mop into the bucket of soapy water. "One of the devil fruit researchers I talked to said it had something to do with nature, but he couldn't give me a more specific explanation." She began wiping the mop across the bloodstain, keeping a level, even voice. "So I shot him. A few times actually. He went down after the first one, but when I turned around it turned out he was playing dead. He tried to drag himself away. So I let him get to the door before shooting him a few more times in the back. I checked that he was dead that time." she wiped the blood again. "I'm not usually so careless. I was never careless again, after that."


----------



## Gaja (Feb 23, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Alex shrugged, "I don't really care," he told the gunner, "Though this marine ship is a pain is it worth blowing up?" he stretched his arms out, "We could just crash it into something," he said with a shrug.



Listening to the crew mate Pierre couldn't help but like the way Alex thought, so the marksman got to thinking on how to mess it up a little, before dumping it. Slowly standing up Simon walked past the man.

"I'll go and see what I can do."

A minute or two passed as slowly an island could be seen in the distance, it would turn out to be Cross Town. But the Hoax pirates could hear and see something else at that moment, as a cannon ball was shot from underneath the main deck, leaving a giant hole from which Pierre crawled out.

"They got good canons down here."

He said with a nod, damn those marines really had some good cannons, bastards. As he turned around to notice the incoming island as well the cannon ball landed just beside the ship causing a giant splash to go against the marine ship. Phew that was a close one, he thought to himself as he put on a poker face as if it was all planed... hehehe


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 24, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "HOW DARE YOU FORGET ME!" Jasmine delivers a meteor shower kick to four marines and knocks them away. "You bastard, you keep doing that on purpose don't you!?" She grabbed Derrick by the collar, vain popping in her head. "YOU JUST IGNORE ME ON PURPOSE DON'T YOU!?" She shouts. "Quick!! Someone save me from the demon!" Derrick shouts. "You really need to get your eyes check." Hachi grabs Jasmine by the waist and picks her away from Derrick. "PUT ME DOWN!" She shouts. "Listen up, We're in the middle of a battle, try and behave like an adult." Jasmine pouted. "I don't wanna." She grumbled.
> [/COLOR]



"Lava Leg!" he kicks a blast of lava from his leg that takes out several marines, "S-stay away!" he says nervously to Jasmine.

"Sir! We're running out of men...Should we release...him?" the commanding officer sighs, "Very well...Release that Beast..." the young marine runs down to the bottom of the ship and the Commander steps forward towards the pirates, "It's unfortunate, you've left us no choice but to unleash our greatest weapon on you...It's a shame, we just managed to recage him."

_Downstairs..._

The young marine's hands shake as he opens the prison cell like cage. He then approaches a figure deep within it. He unlocks his legs, then the harnest keeping him pinned to the wall and then finally his arms. The instant he finished with his arm the beast grabbed him by the throat. He then mercilessly smashed him against the wall, breaking a hole in the ship.

_Top Side_

"You see, our strongest officer here goes by the name of Savage," CRASH! "Oh seems he's been released," he says with a grin, "He has been fed the Rage Rage no Mi, increasing his strength and speed with his anger...And with all of the testing, torture, and simply being caged up for such long periods at a time..."  CRASH! Savage finally makes his appearance at the top of the ship.

Derrick took his sun glasses off for a second to get a closer look, 
"What is that..." the Commander sweatdrops, "I believe I just explained it..." he shrugs, "Oh you were talking to us," the Commander sweatdrops again, "Don't mess up the ship too bad Savage," he says before retreating to safety. 




InfIchi said:


> "Now, now." Damien grabs Roy's wrist. "We are not here to fight Roy. We are looking for crew, try to be civil about this hmm?" He smiled. "Hello, I am Damien Fortuna, the gentleman pirate." He bowed to the man and released Roy's wrist. "So?" The man spat at the ground. "If we made a wager, would you agree to it?" Damien held out his hand and as he showed the man it was empty, he made a fist and pulled out a coin between two fingers. "Heads, we leave your bar and pay you 12,000 beli, Tails, you give me and my friends here anything we wish to drink, be it milk, fruit juice or tea." The bartender smirked. "Alright, your on."
> 
> "Guh, that damned coin again." Roy thought to himself. "In this life, Fate is the only thing we can believe in." Damien smiled at him and flipped the coin. "It's by luck, if we survive or die. It's by luck if we eat or drink today." the coin lands on the bar counter and flips again, landing on it's side it begins to spin around. "There is no telling, what it will land on." Damien seemed pleased with himself, as if he knew the outcome already. "Tails." He winked as the coin fell to tails. "Guh... Damn it!" The bartender grumbled. "Whad'll ya have..." He sighed. "I'll have a tea." Damien answered. "My friend here will have some fruit punch." The bartender nodded. "Comin up."
> 
> Roy looked at Damien. "Why do you always rely on luck?" he asked. "I already explained that to you.. But there is something i failed to explain earlier." Roy had a curious look. "Sometimes." Damien held up the coin and showed one side as tails. "You must make your own luck." and the other side exactly the same. With a grin, he placed the coin in his pocket and let out a long sigh of relief. "It's nice to be out of the rain, isn't it."




Roy's jaw drops as he looks at the coin, "Gentlemen my ass!" he then snatches up the Fruit Punch as it's served to him, "Whatever, lets just get down to business," he says sipping his fruit punch.

He then slams it down and turns to Aaron, "So, get to work! Find us a helmsmen already," Aaron adjusts his glasses, "Fine..." 

He stands up and coughs, "Excuse me. My name is Aaron Carhart, and I am speaking on behalf of my Captain, Damien Fortuna. We are searching for a helsmen to join our crew, The Devil's Luck Pirates. Now, would anyone be interested?"

There is a pause, and then it is followed up by roaring laughter from the men. Roy facepalms, "Well that didn't work," he finishes his Fruit Punch and then reaches for his katana, "Maybe we should simply weed out the weaklings first and then move on from there."


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 25, 2010)

*The Rowdy Heart Crew; West Blue Seas*

The Seakings ripped through the sea pulling along the marine ship aka the S.S Panda, That would've sunk were it not for them. Hanako pulled on the reigns as if pretending to be controlling them. "YEEHAW!" She called out like a happy child, Her crewmates holding on for dear life for whatever they could get a hold of. "She's Crazy!" Tsubaki yelled out as she held on to the mast.

Her legs flapping in their air like a flag as the speed of the ship went faster and faster. "SOMEONES GOTTA STOP HERE!" Junichi retorted who had sunk his bones into the deck of the ship to stop him from flying off. The two looked at each other and then at the panda. "Alright Tommy You can do it!" Tsubaki called out. "YOU CAN STOP HANAKO!" Junichi cheered on with a smile.

Hanako pulled up at the reigns steering the lead seaking to go upwards as a wave rush towards them. Ripping upwards into the wave the ship along with the tied along sea kings were catapulted into the air. "WOOOOO!" Hanako called out holding on the leather straps as she flew in the air as they came crashing right back down into the sea.

*Grim Bones Island; West Blue*

_"WHERE IS MY MAKE UP! I NEED MY MAKE UP!"_ A tyrant like voice called out from the dock of the ship though the source could not be found. Here on Grim Bones Island the place was known for always being night time, The perpetual dark clouds that hung over prevented any sun light to enter through. Cobblestone lined the abandoned town as the gothic like architecture added to the macabre atmosphere.

"I'm Coming!" Remo called out, A ragdoll of a man who ran towards the ship with two buckets full of water. The liquid sloshing from side to side as it spilled every step. Slipping on the puddles he crashed forth like a tumbling building, The buckets rolling unto the dock finally crashing into the ocean sinkingi into it's depths.

_"YOU IDIOT!"_ The ship scolded as it's precious "make up" Had been lost to the sea due Remo's clumsiness. "I'm sorry madame ghoul, I'll get more make up" Remo apologized holding his hands up in the air. "_REMO! YOU REALLY ARE AN IDIOT! PREPARE TO FACE MY WRATH!"_ The ship roared out causing the Ragdoll man to quickly get up and run for the hills. "I'M SORRY!" He cried out with tears in his eyes.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Feb 25, 2010)

*Gavuu Island*

*With Aisu and Marcus*

"You aren't very intelligent are you?" Aisu asked shaking his head in amusement at Marcus' stupidity. "Ah yes, my intelligence is indeed godly" Marcus said closing his eyes and folding his arms proudly. "But of course when you are as epic as I am, such a thing is expected. " "That's not even what I just said you imbecile?" Aisu said rolling his eyes. "You might not be as smart as me but that doesn't make you an imbecile" Marcus said wagging his index finger back and forth.

"A man as great as myself won't allow you to insult your character like that" Marcus continued, "it might be hard living in my shadow but you are not alone, the world lives in my shadow!" Marcus said striking a pose. "I would kill you but I think you are too stupid to feel pain" Aisu said turning away to go to his job. "No I won't kill you" Marcus said hearing what he wanted to hear again, "I am a benevolent god and you are my precious subordinate."

"Subordinate?!" Aisu said a vein twitching in his forehead. "Have fun at work!" Claire said brightly trying not to laugh but at the same time diffusing the situation. "Fine" Aisu said unclenching his fist and walking away. "Now what's on the menu for lunch today sweetie?" Marcus said winking at Claire. Claire stifled a giggle and shook her head in amusement as the headed into the restaurant. Marcus went to a random table where a young couple were sitting and pulled up a chair. "The two of you will have the pleasure of treating your god to lunch today" Marcus said patting them on the back affectionately. 

*Vault Island*

*Marc Vs Ballboa*

There was a thunderous clash as steel met steel and Marc and Ballboa struggled against each other. Marc was about to draw another katana towards him when suddenly Ballboa threw a kick. "Blindaje oscuro!" Marc said quickly his body glowing darkly with a gravity shield. Ballboa caught Marc hard and Marc slid backwards a few feet but he was unharmed. "Similar to tekkai" Ballboa commented more to himself than anything.

"Don't fucking insult me" Marc said as the darkness faded away from him. "Tekkai is a useless piece of shit compared to my defense!" "I tire of your fucking mouth" Marc said with a sigh. "Desaparezca!" Marc said becoming invisible. "He is a dangerous man indeed" Ballboa said keeping his ears pricked for the sound of movement, "I would expect anything less from this ex yonkou!" "Its over" Marc said becoming visible again directly behind Ballboa. "When did he?!" Ballboa said his eyes opening wide in fright.

"One!" Marc said striking Ballboa in his back with the katana he was holding. The katana dug into Ballboa's back splattering blood and held its position as Marc released it and snatched another katana. "Two, three, four, five" Marc said as he snatched sword after sword slicing Ballboa each time. "Six, seven, eight, nine, ten" Marc continued, with each strike the sword held its position caging Ballboa. "Eleven, twelve!" Marc finished snatching a thirteenth sword. "Punishment" Marc said darkly.

There was a flurry of movement and the sound of steel hitting steel ringing out over and over and over as Marc used the thirteenth sword to repeatedly strike the twelve swords driving them deeper into Ballboa. "So fast!" Ballboa panted as he felt himself begin to lose consciousness from blood loss and his wounds. Ballboa fell to his knees involuntarily when Marc ended the onslaught. Marc had actually kept him standing by hitting him so quickly from every angle.

Ballboa looked at Marc who was clenching a cigarette in his lips, his vision was fading and his head was spinning. "Get fucked!" Marc said beheading Ballboa with a single swing. Ballboa's head went flying and a stream of blood spewed from his neck drenching everything near by. Marc threw his ruined cigarette on Ballboa's body and pulled out another one. The swords returned themselves to Marc's giant scabbards and the yellow caution tape furled itself back into shoulder straps for Marc to carry the scabbards.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2010)

*NewBeat Island*

"Is he ready?"

Kaya pushed her sunglasses down to the end of her nose so she could see over them. Kent stood in front of her, a large bottle of wine in his hand. She put down her book and sighed. It was Flynn's newest autobiography, and he'd be hurt if she didn't read it. There was a time when Kaya couldn't have cared less about Flynn's state of well being, but maybe raising kids had mellowed her. Like all of Flynn's "auto"biographies, it was mainly bullshit, but they still made her smile sometimes.  "Sit." She said, motioning towards the empty chair. He sat and tossed the bottle of wine to her, which she caught deftly. A well placed chop took the top off cleanly, and she took a large sip. It was definitely from Usagi. She glanced at the card attached to confirm it, and found: FLYNN written under a large scratched out block of text. She smiled, ignoring Kent's expectant stare for a moment.

"So?"

"Jorma's got him. This is their last session. They should be back in a few minutes." Kaya took another sip of wine. "You never told me why he's so important. Or how you managed to get your hands on him. He's certainly not a...typical kid."

Kent grinned. "Like him?"

"He doesn't have much of a personality. He's dangerous. Not much more I can say. Certainly knows to many ways to kill somebody for his age."

"Look who's talking."

"I'm a mother now. I can say things like that." She threw Kent a glance. "You should think about it, you know."

"I'm not sure it's physically possible for me to become a mother.

She reached over and gave him a shove. "You know what I mean. Find a girl. Settle down. Have a kid."

Kent shook his head. "No. Not yet. I still have some things I need to do."

He didn't need to say it. Kaya nodded. "So how did you get him?"

"I stole him. From Summer. 10 years ago. She gave me this." He twisted his back towards her and lifted his shirt, where a large, angry red scar stretched across his back. "It wasn't easy. But he's worth it."

"He's a jack of all trades."

Kent nodded. "Good. He'll find something to specialize in."

Kaya frowned, taking another large gulp of the wine. "Doesn't talk much."

"Doesn't need to."

Kaya nodded silently, string off into the woods. If you looked hard enough, you could still find the remains of the old Bear Cult Kent, Jorma, and Goro had destroyed.

"Is that Kent?"

Kaya shifted her attention to the right, where she could see Jorma exiting the woods. Not long after, Jax came up behind him. He was bleeding, but it didn't look serious. Kaya waited until she didn't have to shout before she responded. 

"Kent's here. Did Jax pass?"

"With 10 seconds to spare. He probably would've found me sooner, but the chains gave him a bit of trouble."

Kent gave Jax a disapproving look. The boy shrugged.

"10 seconds? Lal found you with at least a minute left."

"Lal's my daughter. finding hidden things like that is in her blood." Jorma said, looking back at Kent cooly. "Jax did well. He's good to go as far as I'm concerned."

"Same here." Kaya said. "His style's a bit sloppy, but that's probably Kent's fault."

Kent shrugged. "Well then Jax. I guess it's time we hit the road."

"Another tutor?" Jax asked, scanning the shoreline for ripples in the water that were a telltale sign of Shelly being submerged. 

Kent grinned slightly, and Jax frowned. he looked taken aback. It was entirely possible, Kaya reasoned, that Jax had never seen Kent smile.

"Actually, no. You've graduated. You're leaving." He tossed Jax a cloth sack. "Here's your reward."

Jax looked at Kent curiously, but caught the bag. Inside was a strangely patterned fruit.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 26, 2010)

~ Aboard the Golden Future ~ 

 “Nature eh?” William says as he turns to the woman. That explained a lot, in hindsight at least. Walking around he makes sure that there wasn’t anymore wood out of place. Not being a ‘real’ vessel it would be imperative that he left no piece of wood damaged. After putting his worries to rest he walks over to a crate and sits down. For a second he watches the woman mop. Reaching into one of his many pants pockets he pulls out a pack of smokes. Popping up a cigarette he bites it firmly between his teeth. Then pulling a lighter up he lights it and takes a long drag.  “Killed a man because he couldn’t tell you more about your gift eh?” he says as he blows a long stream of smoke out.  “You’re a cold hearted bitch ain’t ya.” he adds with a chuckle as he pulls himself form his seat.

 “Well at least you’ll fit in around here.” William says as he walks toward her.  “Name’s William Sullivan, Shipwright and Trace Man of the Golden Future. I guess it’d be the proper thing to give you the full tour.” William says as he offers Madoka a smoke.


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 26, 2010)

*Ganvuu Island
*
Shi began to ask around the town who the merchant was, most people didn't want to talk about him. Shi had to lie and say he found something belonging to the man to get people to even say his name. Apparently the fat man was just an underling. She learned a lot about the island in his short time gathering information. The entire city was run by a retired pirate crew, everything from the underworld to the legitimate businesses. They had their hands in everything literally. The former captain of the crew lived in a huge casino in the middle of the city. The man that Shi had a run in with was placed incharge of keeping the city free of bandits and undesirable people in general. This came as a shock to Shi, the way the man acted with his subordinates one would think that he was the undesirable one.

"I guess using bandits to fight themselves was genius" Shi said to himself

He decided to go check the casino out but when he got there he wasn't allowed to go in.

"Well if I can't go through the front i'll go through the back" he thought with a devious smile.

With that he found a place to hide and released his hawks to scour the building for an entrance for him to use.

_Elsewhere
_
A head materialized out the wall and looked down at Claire who was stacking up some orders in the kitchen. It timed it's jump to land right on Claire's head, it missed and splattered on the ground. It melded into the ground and followed her as she placed the orders on a table.

"I hope you'll enjoy your meal" she said with a smile

A formless glob lunged out of the ground and missed her as she moved again. It melded back into the ground

"Claire, the love of my life, the light of my heart"

She stopped and turned to face Marcus with a smile, but her facial expression changed when the glob made contact with her.

"Fusion success" she said with a smile that wasnt' her own

Marcus noticed the change in her face, she turned and began to walk out of the restaurant. Marcus got up and began to follow her

"You look different my dear" he called after her
"What the hell is wrong with this guy" 

Claire turned and faced Marcus

"I'm fine, now leave me alone" Claire said roughly

*Bong Bong Island
*
Arturius walked to the inn he was staying at he sat in the common room and orderd something to drink. The sword he'd just bought appeared in his hand and he put it on the table.

"This is a good imitation" he said inspecting the blade
"I'd never add it to my collection, but I'd use this in battle" 

The sword disappeared, he picked up his glass and drank the entire thing in a single gulp. He heard some commotion behind him and turned to see the salesman from earlier. 

"I want my fokin sword back" 

He said with the men behind him nodding menacingly

"_Don't you fight in here boyo_" the innkeeper said
"Don't worry sir" Arturius
"This won't be a fight"
"_What ever it is take it outside_"

*Vault Island*

Dreyri shook his head as Marc killed the giant

"_Lame!!!!!!_"
"Lets get what we came here for" Marc announced scowling at Dreyri

The black swords that were there with him moved toward the huge vault, Dreyri moved forward and pulled moongarm free from it's scabbard and flicked the blade. The sword took on it's characteristic red glow and the flame jumped to Dreyri's body and he took a stance and slashed out three times the fire going out after the third slash. a star shape appeared on the door and it fell outward with a loud noise. There was untold riches on the other side.

"I'll handle the valuables" Marc said
"Tetra find the schematics"

_Elsewhere_

Akawana was in the makeshift infirmary with Lin

"These wounds are bad" she said
"She'll be fine though" she said as she began to stitch one of the wounds

Fire stood by the door looking on

"If this had happened to a normal person they'd be dead" Akawana
"She's definitely tougher than she looks"

As soon as she said that Lin's eyes opened

"Thanks for taking care of me" she said with a smile
"You don't need to do that though" Lin said
"Lets me at least patch you up" Akawana said reaching for her tranquilizer
"You won't need that" Lin said closing her eyes again


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2010)

*Madoka...*

"I doubt that." Madoka said, when William commented she'd fit right in. She was brutal yes, but she was the intelligent brute. These people had the look of not needing to use their brain for anything. She fingered the large ruby hanging around her neck. She had planned for months to get this, and it was finally hers. They couldn't understand the satisfaction that brought her, but few people could. "Trace trace man? How....interesting." She finally said, moving towards the door. "But I think I'll take you up on that tour. Lead the way."

*Jax*

Jax studied the fruit intently for a moment. He knew what it was, everyone knew what a devil fruit looked like. He glanced up at Kaya, who was the only one present who had actually consumed one. The Angel Angel fruit. Powerful, but that only made him wonder about the potential of this one. If he knew Kent, the shichibukai wouldn't settle for something second rate. He would want the best.

"Go on. Eat it." Kent said cooly, rubbing his head and frowning.

"I like to swim." Jax protested, eyeing the fruit some more. He didn't like the idea of eating it, but it didn't look like he had much choice.

"You'll like this better. I had one of my scientists study it. He knows what it does."

Jax shrugged. He didn't like it, but since when had his opinion mattered?

"You just need to take a bite." Kaya said, glancing up from where she had been reclining in the sun. And I advise eating it fast, because it takes horrible."

Jax sighed. He took a bite of the fruit.

He didn't feel much different than before. The fruit tasted nasty, but the taste quickly faded away. He didn't feel particularly powerful though.

"It make take a while to set in." Kent suggested. "We should get you on your way."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 26, 2010)

*Cross Town: The final test before the Grandline!*

The Hoax Pirates sail into Cross Town's port on the marine vessel only to find that it is filled to it's capacity with various other pirate ships. So they decided to just ditch the marine ship altogether and find a new ship in Cross Town somehow. They wouldn't be keeping the marine ship anyway so what was the use of parking it somewhere? Feroy rapped his cloak around his shoulders and grabbed his staff. The other Hoax Pirates prepared to leave as well. Kaimetsu still looked pretty weak from his previous battles, but if worst came to worse, he could surely still hold his own in any fight they might get into. Pierre and Alex were also a non-worry factor for they were powerful as well.

The Hoax Pirates made their way into town where it was bustling with pirate activity. People were fighting, gambling, drinking, shooting, stealing, cursing, making out(?), and everything else that would occur in a lawless town.

Cross town resembled one of those towns you'd see in a medieval times castle courtyard, except on a larger scale. Hotels, motels, saloons, bars, stores, etc were everywhere. There were skeletal remains laying all through the town of those who were not fortunate enough to survive the trials of Cross Town.

Just then a man came running through town all out of breath. "HEY! HEY EVERYONE! A MARINE SHIP HAS JUST PULLED INTO PORT!!!!"

Almost all activity stopped as if the world was put on pause. 

"What?! Marines' actually have the gall to come here?!?!"
"Idiots! This is a pirates only town!"
"Those mother fuckers have a death wish"
"I feel sorry for whatever marine it is! HAHAHAHA!"

Feroy looked around quickly to see if eyes had been placed on his crew yet. No, they hadn't, not yet at least.

"THAT'S THEM RIGHT THERE! THERE!! THEY MUST BE TRYING TO DISGUISE THEMSELVES BY DRESSING AS PIRATES!!!!" The man pointed out. "I SAW THEM GET OFF THE MARINE SHIP WITH MY OWN EYES!!"

"HA! They thought they were slick eh?"
"Tried to pull a fast one over our eyes I see!"
"Ye ar' good ast dead!"

"Isn't this some shit? We haven't been on the island for a good twenty minutes and we're already getting ready to get attacked." Feroy said with a smile.

He obviously didn't mind the trouble. He was quite used to it by now.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 27, 2010)

Pyro said:


> Gatrom looked at his new crew members. They looked like good enough people and the adventure was sure to be a fun one. He had never thought he would turn into an outlaw, but if that was the will of fate, who was he to deny what was his destiny. Although Gatrom did not react to the news of hearing Rose's middle initial, he did know what it meant. _"I'll have to keep an eye on that one. She's meant for something special." _He thought to himself.
> 
> All of a sudden, he remembered why they were running in the first place. They were being chased by marines. "Why is it that you guys are running in the first place? If I'm going to be traveling with you I should probably know what you did to deserve their wrath."



Amelia and Rose exchange uncertain glances at Gatrom’s question. “How did we get into this mess?” Amelia muses aloud, “Well that’s a long story…” 

Rose quickly interjects since she's much simpler and more straight forward with her words then Amelia is, "Some Marine's with a thingahoo..." she snaps her fingers as if searching for a word, and looks at Amelia with a questioning face. 

"Devil Fruit," Amelia responds without missing a beat. 

"Right so some Marines with a _Devils Fruit_ came into town, but they got walloped by some crazy ass dudes in black cloaks, the fruit rolled my way, I ate it, the Marines found out, they chased us, we ran, we almost died in the ocean, I got bummed after I found out I couldn't swim no more, I learned I could make bubbles...which is such a sucky power, then we ran into _this_ pervert..." she casts a dirty look at Zenagi, "...saw a cool talking Rhino, walloped some Marines, and here we are!" Rose interjects plainly. 

"Well it didn't exactly happen that way," Amelia adds.  

Rose shrugs and looks Gatrom up and down, "So what's your story? You got a power like me huh? Can you like shoot lightning bolts out of your ass or somethin?" she asks him hopefully. Shooting lightning bolts out of one's rear end sounds awesome to her, and is a power she'd gladly trade over making some stupid bubbles. 

_*Marinford...*_
Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong stares at a portrait on his desk of his two nieces, wondering where exactly he went wrong. He's not the first Marine to have close relatives go off the deep end, but it doesn't make him feel any better about it. He always figured that Rose was the more likely of the two to pull something like this, it's in her blood afterall, but not Amelia. 

_Ten years ago on Peach Island…_
Newly promoted Rear Admiral Archer Armstrong sits in a boat with his two young nieces, Amelia, ten years old, and Rose, only seven.  Truth be told he has no blood ties to Rose, but he still considers the girl to be his niece, and has always treated her and Amelia equally. 

Their boat sits in the middle of a quiet lake, the perfect spot to do a bit of fishing. As Archer casts a line into the water, he shows the girls how to do the same with their fishing poles. Amelia gets it right on the first try but Rose keeps getting the fishing wire tangled around her body.  

“Uncle Archie?” Rose asks him. She still has a bright black shiner under her left eye from a fight with several bullies.  

“Hm?” 

“You fight lots a Pirates right?” 

Archer nods back at her, “Yup, fought a lot of them…caught a lot of them too.”

“Did you ever fight my Pops?" Rose asks him.  Amelia stops fishing and looks at her Uncle uncertainly after hearing Rose’s question. 

Archer stares back at Rose wordlessly and then at Amelia. With a subtle shift of his right index finger he sends an indigo flash of energy through the fishing pole in his grasp, and into the water. Suddenly a Fish, almost as big as the two girls, flies out of the water and lands on their boat, flopping around wildly. 

“Will you look at that!” he exclaims in surprise. “He’s a big one!" 

Rose excitedly claps her hands with joy. She leaps on top of the Fish and starts wrestling with it, quickly forgetting her question, but Archer notices Amelia still staring at him curiously with those probing eyes of hers. She’s always been the smart one, just like her father, he thinks…they’re both like their fathers. 

“Rose don’t eat the fish yet!” he shouts at her.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 27, 2010)

*Hoax Pirates, Pierre*

The marine ship would reach the dock a _little_ banged up. Holes could be seen around the deck from firing canons, no doubt Pierre's doing. The Hoax pirates wouldn't keep the ship anyway so he didn't really care that he ruined it forever. Putting on his creme colored jacket the marksman of the Hoax pirates left the ship after Feroy.

"Now this seems like my kind of town."

He said zipping up his jacket slightly as to cover the six revolvers he carried around with him. Women, alcohol, gambling what was there not to like. Unless one was a marine...

"Where can I find some booze..."

Pierre asked himself, as he scratched his unshaved face a little, seeing a man open a bottle of wine. With a big round house kick he sent the man flying into a wall, grabbing the bottle in the process.

"Gracias!"

And it was free, which only made it taste better. He went along with the rest of the group as they entered, what looked like, a bar. Pierre wasted no time taking another shot of the wine and looking around for a drinking buddy. But a second later he noticed that someone had mentioned the marines were in town, and pointed at his group???

"What the?"

And the threats followed immediately, with several mean looking men standing up. Pierre tossed the bottle outside, a big smile on his face, as he cracked his neck. A good old fashioned bar brawl was in the making. Hell yeah!

*Tommy*

The ship was traveling at frightening speeds, with Hanako steering it? Well she wasn't really steering it, but rather the sea king that pulled them towards an unknown island. Any *sane *person would be terrified, as ships weren't meant to be used in such a brutal fashion. And one would be right, the half sane people on the ship were scared for their lives. Their captain wasn't the least bit scary, as was the navigator. The giant panda held itself on deck right next to Junichi as they fired him on to stop Hanako, obviously he was their only hope. The panda looked forward with his hsades on, and a serious look on his face.

"We got good speed..."

Indeed, he wasn't the least bit worried about their ending up as food for the fishes, actually the panda would probably find it fair. As he ate fish all his life, it would only be fair if fish ate him. But after Tsubaki called out, the animal realized that it needed to slow down and with a mighty jump landed behind Hanako.

"Lunch time!"

That was the line, as a bell could be heard coming from the animal and a plate on which one had siz slices of pizza for the captain. And some fish for their bull shark buddy that pulled them along. Tommy just stood there proud, he thought gar, therefor he was.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 27, 2010)

*Cross Town Island...*
While Helen heads off to talk with the chief of the ?Haunted? shipyard, about refitting their boat, he instead heads towards the main part of town, with much more interesting pursuits on his mind. Namely, getting to know the native female population, and perhaps getting drunk out of his gourd. Not that he makes it a habit of getting plastered. It?s just that after being stuck for so long on that cramped boat with Helen, aka _Ms. I Don?t Have Time To Have Fun Because All I Want To Do Is Train_, he feels the sudden urge to just break out and have a good time...no a great time he corrects himself.  

The main center of Cross Town is full of energy and activity, as Pirates from all over the West Blue converge here for one last stop before venturing forth into the Grand Line. Robbie can?t walk more then a block at a time, without a fight breaking out in front of him. ?This is my kind of town!? he says with a smirk.  

"Hey boy come here!" a raspy old voice calls out to Robbie from behind. 

Robbie turns around and sees an old woman wearing black framed spectacles, with the kind of coke bottle thick lenses you think only exist in cartoons. She stands in front of a wooden cart, and a banner over the top of it reads, *Madam Xanadu's Fortune Telling on The Go! Eater of the Fortune Fortune no Mi!* She smiles at Robbie with a toothless grin and beckons him towards her with gnarled hands. 

"You talking to me lady?" Robbie asks her uncertainly. Just his luck he thinks, the first girl that hits on him is old enough to be his great great grandmother. "Yes, yes, come here. So I can read yer fortune!" she tells him emphatically. 

Robbie thinks it over, "Um do you have any daughters-?" he cuts himself short and shakes his head. No he thinks, her daughters must be like 70 he realizes, "I mean any great granddaughters who do readings instead?" 

"I be not of the mood to deal with yer lip Robbie Lightyear. This meetin' be fated by tha Gods! Now come here!" the woman demands. Robbie's eyes widen in surprise, "How did you-?" 

"Give me yer right hand boy!" she exclaims. After a moments hesitation, he gives her his right hand and she turns it palm upwards, closely examining the lines running across it.  "Ye be three beings in one, Man, Lion, and Eagle, and ye was enslaved by a Demon but freed by a Dragon!" Her gray eyes narrow suddenly, "Oh this be very very interestin indeed!" she cackles with laughter.

"What is it?" Robbie asks her tensely. Shit this lady's hustled me good he realizes. "You've gone and done fallen in love!" Robbie barely suppresses a laugh at this revelation, "Yeah swing and a miss lady!" he retorts. 

The fortune teller shoots him a dirty look, but continues, "However be forewarned, ye be in love with someone bound on a path of destruction. A mistress of the blood mist, and a cursed soul!" She can't be referring to Helen, Robbie hopes, that's just absolute nonsense. He has more chemistry with a tree then he does with that swordswoman. 

"Ye will test yer fate against the great powers of the world in the war to end all wars...a war that will either bring eternal darkness or a new hope...but whether ye live or die be beyond my ken of seein!"

"Well that sounds _kind_ of better!" Robbie admits. 

"Ah yes and there be yer new nakama...the one's who ye will make yer bones with...be there!" the lady says, and points a gnarled finger down the street.

Robbie turns around and sees a group of grimy looking dudes brawling with what looks to be every Pirate on the street for some reason. They don't look like the types that Robbie would fuck around with either. "You've got to be kidding me..." Robbie mutters. 

"Ye canna fight destiny!" the fortune lady cackles with mad laughter.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 27, 2010)

*Alex*

Alex rolls his eyes at the assumption that he was a marine, "After dealing with Marines for so damn long to be accused of being one makes me laugh," he cracks his knuckles, "But not really," he says with a serious face.

He then slams his fist into an incoming pirate, ducks under another sloppy punch and elbows the man in the stomach, "Half these idiots are already drunk," he says backhanding another.

"Then lets clean this mess up quickly," he activates his frog belt and the tounge shoots out and wraps around one of their waists. He begins spinning around, "Lets go for a little ride."

The pirate starts slamming into the others as he goes round and round, Alex finally releases him and sends him crashing through a building. The tpunge snaps back into the frog belt's mouth as he looks for his next victim.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 27, 2010)

*Cross Town*
Feroy spun his staff one good time and cracked one of the approaching pirates across the face, blood flies from his mouth. The pirate captain then gripped his staff and closed his eyes. He seemed to be focusing some kind of inner power. 

Feroy reopened his eyes and bellowed, *"TERROR!"* in an otherworldly voice. His eyes had a sinister and mesmerizing look about them. 

Almost every pirate the was surrounding Feroy stopped in their tracks. There was no movement at all. Each pirate held a look of complete fear in their eyes as if they had seen a ghost. Slob even seaped out the mouth of some. 

"Too damn easy!" Feroy said as he charged into the crowd of stunned pirates and executed a series of kicks and punches knocking them every in every direction.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pierre*

As he rammed the head of a guy into the wall Pierre noticed that Feroy had somehow managed to "freeze" almost every guy in the bar. How in the world he managed to do that, the former sheriff had no idea, nor did he care.

"Alright then."

He looked at the table, grabbing two big bottles of wine that were there. And sprinted towards two random men, spinning around and landing the two bottles in their faces sending both to the ground as he did so. Landing on hand he spun around looking at the bar tender.

"Um give us four beers. And some of your best meat.. Ow and..."

He would have continued to order, but unfortunately he could hear another guy rushing towards him. Turning around Pierre noticed a big guy rushing towards him, now not smiling so much, he jumped towards him, landing a knee straight to his jaw, knocking out the guy. And he smiled again, this was fun, he had to admit it.

"Umm Captain Feroy, do we have to throw all of these guys out?"

Hearing the name Feroy one of the guys looked in the newspaper that was on the table next to him. With a scared look on his face, the man pointed at the rampaging group, and yelled out.

"It's them, the Hoax pirates!!! The ones who broke out of Hell's Rock!!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 27, 2010)

*Cross Town...*
Helen scours the shipyard looking for someone to help refit her boat, but the entire place just seems barren, and erriely silent. Which is strange to her considering all the manner of ships docked here, ranging from huge Galleons, to fast looking Cutters. It's like a massive one stop shop for ships of all types. 

Helen halts and looks around the seemingly empty yard with her hands on her hips, "I'm no shipwright but this is just strange," she mutters to herself. She casts a look down at the black hilt of the katana strapped to her belt and frowns. It's nothing more then a generic blade, the last one she had, which wasn't anything special either, was smashed to bits by that..._Nurse_. She realizes she won't make it long with just a sword of this caliber, and feels an impatience to get this business done so she can visit the local sword shop. 

"HELLO!" Helen calls out. Her voice reverberates all across the yard. "ANYONE HERE?!" 

She suddenly resolves to take one of the other boats if someone doesn't show themselves soon. The old Helen never would've stolen a ship, but she's changed and her date with destiny is waiting. 

_Elsewhere..._
"Tis destiny boy! Oh an watch out fer that pot!" the old fortune teller exclaims at Robbie.  

"What pot?!" 

*PLUNK!* 

Two seconds later an empty ceramic pot smashes over his head. Robbie shakes his head clean and glares at the woman, "That was in my destiny too huh?"" he grunts.  

"I see all!" she snarks back proudly with her arms crossed, her eyes multiplied a hundred fold through her thick lenses.  

He watches as this motley crew, his new "nakama," fling about their attackers as if they're rag dolls. "And what do you see in them?" 

"Tis the dreaded Hoax Pirates, escaped from tha Rock a' Hell, and come ta seek blood and glory. Cutthroats they be...nefarious in purpose and deeds, but stout in heart and courage!" she says matter of factly. 

Robbie rolls his eyes at her, "Is that what their fortunes tell you?"  She shakes her head, "No I read it in tha newspaper ya idjit!" She slams a newspaper into his face and he snatches it from her. 

Robbie reads the headline of how they escaped from Hell's Rock prison. That's pretty fuckin impressive he thinks. He had heard of that infernal prison, and also that it was impossible to escape from. He looks at the Hoax Pirates uncertainly. 

"Embrace yer destiny boy before it comes back aroun' an kicks ya in the balls!" she laughs. 

Robbie mulls it over. He and Helen do need allies if they're going to make it...plus these guys look like they know how to have fun. Though she'll probably need convincing, and that won't be fun. "Aw fuck it!" he exclaims, and he runs down the street, towards the fray. 

The old lady howls with amusement. "AH I ALMOST FERGOT TA TELL YA! WHEN THA MOON BE GREEN...WATCH OUT FER OKAMA PENGUINS WEARIN SPEEDOS!!!" 

"What does that even mean!?" Robbie hollers at her but he quickly loses sight of the old fortune teller as he leaps into the throng of jostling Pirates. Robbie reaches into his rucksack and pulls out a gray shell looking object. His slash wound, courtesy of the crazyass nurse, is still fresh, and he still can't risk reopening it by transforming into his Griffin form, and it's also something he'd prefer to keep secret for now.  

"It's them, the Hoax pirates!!! The ones who broke out of Hell's Rock!!!" a Pirate hollers. 

Robbie nods his head at him, "Yeah let's fuck 'em up!" he cries. He grips the shell tightly in his right palm and points it at the pirate. 

"Huh what are you doing?!" he exclaims. 

*"Jet Dial!" *

Suddenly a compressed funnel of wind blasts out of the shell in Robbie's right palm. It hits the Pirate with concussive force and sends him crashing into three more Pirates behind him. Robbie slides backwards from the rebound effect but quickly slides to a halt. He turns towards the men calling themselves the "Hoax Pirates."

"You guys lookin' for new crewmates or what?" he asks them with a grin.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 27, 2010)

*Cross Town*
"It's them, the Hoax pirates!!! The ones who broke out of Hell's Rock!!!" One of the pirates blurted out in complete shock. Every pirate in the area froze when they heard the news. On one of the walls there were numerous bounty posters posted along the wall. Along with the numerous posters on the wall was Feroy's, Kaimetsu's. Pierre's, and Alex's bounty poster.

"H-HEY!! THERE'S THEIR BOUNTY POSTERS!!" Another one of the pirates said as they rushed over to the wall and ripped off the bounty posters. 

"30 MILLION?!?!"
"27 MILLION?!?!"
"17 MILLION?!?!"
"16 MILLION?!?!"

Everyone in the area looked over at the Hoax Pirates in awe. "This has to be some kind of joke!!! These guys actually BROKE OUT OF HELL'S ROCK?!?!"

"I honestly didn't think breaking out of that hell hole was that spectacular." Feroy said plainly.

"Just look at their bounties!! The captain 'Kurohyou Kaimetsu' has a bounty of 30 million beri!!!" 

"Whoa whoa whoa!" Feroy said as he punched a pirate in the face. "I'M the captain!" Feroy said in an appaled tone.

"Sure you are. You're probably just the first mate. There's a reason he has a higher bounty than you!" The pirate said.

Feroy looked over to see Kaimetsu who had a large grin across his face. "You find this shit funny Kaimetsu?!" Feroy with a bit of annoyance in his tone.

"I think the first mate is getting mad..."

*POW!*

Feroy sent the pirate flying through a nearby store. The Hoax Pirate captain usually didn't display anger, but it appeared as if a play on his significance was something that could easily anger him.

_These pirates think they're top shit because they broke out of Hell's Rock!!!"_ One of the pirates said.

Robbie nods his head at him, "Yeah let's fuck 'em up!" he cries. He grips the shell tightly in his right palm and points it at the pirate. 

"Huh what are you doing?!" he exclaims. 

"Jet Dial!" 

Suddenly a compressed funnel of wind blasts out of the shell in Robbie's right palm. It hits the Pirate with concussive force and sends him crashing into three more Pirates behind him. Robbie slides backwards from the rebound effect but quickly slides to a halt. He turns towards the men calling themselves the "Hoax Pirates."

"You guys lookin' for new crewmates or what?" he asks them with a grin.

Feroy looked over to the new comer in shock. He just blew the pirate away with wind that came out of his hand.

"Impressive. I like your attitude." Feroy said with a grin. "What's your name?" Feroy asked. He liked this guy already.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 27, 2010)

Alex took out one of the last pirates with a swift elbow to the chest. He then eyed a newcomer approaching them, he seemed to be interested in joining the Hoax Pirates, "I don't know, I mean if the best he's got is one tough ass sea shell I doubt he'd be any help to us."

He spins around and takes out another opponent that was attacking from behind, "Geez these guys are dumb, as if the fact that we broke out of their big scary prison wasn't enough, we've beaten the shit out of everyone they've sent at us. You'd think they'd take a hint."

Though it seemed the rest of them had done just that. They slowly backed up in fear, "About time..." he slowly starts stepping towards them and then stomps his foot, "Boo!" the men trip over each other, heading for safety.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 27, 2010)

*Cross Town*
"Impressive. I like your attitude." Feroy said with a grin. "What's your name?" Feroy asked. He liked this guy already.

Robbie twirls the Jet Dial around in his right hand and quickly tucks it back into his rucksack. He looks at Feroy, and something about the man's bearing and glint in his eyes, also the way the others act around him, all of it tells Robbie that this guy is the head cheese, and the one he needs ot impress the most. 

"My name's Robbie, Robbie Lightyear!" he tells Feroy with a grin. "And I certainly know who you guys are," he adds. 

One of the other's chimes in, eying Robbie with an unimpressed look. "I don't know, I mean if the best he's got is one tough ass sea shell I doubt he'd be any help to us."

Robbie watches amusingly as he takes out the remaining Pirates, and scares them away. "So who's the captain here...hmm...?" he mutters as if in deep in thought. He points at the smartass with the seashell quips, and quickly shakes his head, "Nope definitely too weak to be captain," he remarks as an afterthought. Finally his gaze falls upon the man who had asked him his name. 

"Yeah you're definitely the captain!" Robbie says confidently. "I'm not here to waste your fuckin' time and you guys don't know me from a hole in the wall, but give me and my friend a shot and you won't regret it. What's the worst that can happen? If we suck then you can just kick us out." 

For a second Robbie's brown eyes flash bright amber before returning to normal, as he grins at them.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 27, 2010)

Alex was right, it was weird how certain people had trouble accepting defeat.  Although as the brawl continued for a few more seconds they got the message, and everything actually slowed down. But Alex sure was a funny guy, taking the opportunity to practise his intimidation tactics... Pierre just laughed as he saw a couple guys fleeing the scene after Alex stared them down.

"Hahaha good one. Oy Alex! You got a bounty! 17 million!"

That's what the poster said. Pierre took a seat at one of the free tables as the waiter cleared it, and started bringing alcohol and meat for the Hoax pirates, while the marksman took a closer look at the newly issued bounties.

"Pierre St. Fly, "Daddy" Fly - 16 million beli. Hell yeah!"

The man yelled out happy about his first bounty, but then noticed that a guy was interested in joining them, the one that shot air from his shell???

"Ow Alex, don't be like that... Hahaha we do need a... what can you do anyhow???"

He said looking at the newcomer, Robbie, as he started drinking the cold beer that was just brought to him, as he invited the other members of the crew to take a seat, while rocking on his chair.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 27, 2010)

*Cross Town*


Robbie watches amusingly as he takes out the remaining Pirates, and scares them away. "So who's the captain here...hmm...?" he mutters as if in deep in thought. He points at the smartass with the seashell quips, and quickly shakes his head, "Nope definitely too weak to be captain," he remarks as an afterthought. Finally his gaze falls upon the man who had asked him his name. 

"Yeah you're definitely the captain!" Robbie says confidently. "I'm not here to waste your fuckin' time and you guys don't know me from a hole in the wall, but give me and my friend a shot and you won't regret it. What's the worst that can happen? If we suck then you can just kick us out." 

"Well aren't you just hilarious. I'd show you how "weak" I am if you were worth my time," he then shakes his head, "And it's not all that impressive for you to "guess" who the Captain is when you've already told us that you know who we are..."

"Anyway, we're not playing around here. If you really do suck it could end up getting us killed," he crosses his arms, "We're Pirates, not a softball team..."

He notices something about his eyes, he just caught a flash of it, "Than again, it's up to the big cheese over there," he says motioning to Feroy, "Or maybe to him," he says looking at Kai with a smirk.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 27, 2010)

*Cross Town...*
Robbie shrugs dismissively towards the guy with the freaky clothing, "Well I'm not playing around either Frogger, but I can understand where you're comin' from." 

The nickname Frogger just suddenly came to him after noticing how weirdly froglike the dudes belt looks. In fact the guy looks like a walking edition of Safari magazine. He thinks maybe next he'll call the guy cheetah boots. "Especially not after me and my gir...er...partner almost got killed by Tengu the Demon and his freakyass Nurse."

He adds in his and Helen's epic humiliation at the hands of Tengu in the hopes that it'll impress them. I mean he is Tengu afterall, Robbie thinks to himself. Surviving against a guy like that has to count for something...even if he chose to let me and Helen live out of his free will. 

"We're lookin' to get to the Grand Line. In fact my partner is over by the shipyards looking for a new ship," Robbie notices a Pirate laying face down behind him and he sits casually on the man's back. He wonders how Helen will react to all this, but he's sure she'll accept, in fact needs her to accept. 

He locks eyes with Feroy and waits for the man's decision, "So what do you say...Captain?"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 27, 2010)

Hoax Pirates-

"When your in the middle of battle." Kaimetsu slashed down four pirates attacking the group from behind. "It's best to shut up and wait for the enemy to be taken out." He commented to his crew. "30 million huh?" He wondered about his bounty. "It seems we are gaining crew quickly." He thought again. "U...urghh...." A pirate he'd cut down groaned. "Rest now." Kaimetsu stabbed his blade through the mans heart and pulled it back out. "We need to focus on getting to the grandline, stopping at a town like this is pointless. but i'll need someone to go with me to raid the local shops, We need supplies and i can't carry them with my body still weakened." He spun his blade around and wiped off the blood. "If one of you would be so kind."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 27, 2010)

*Cross Town*
Feroy catches a glimpse of Robbie's amber eyes just before they return to their original color. Those were not ordinary eyes- they were the eyes of a ferocious beast. He definitely had some kind of hidden power deep within him. Robbie held an aura that seperated him from the other pirates in Cross Town.

The next thing that caught Feroy's attention is that Robbie tussled with Shichibukai Tengu. Feroy's eyes grew rather wide, "You survived an encounter with Shichibukai Tengu?!" Feroy said in complete shock. Everyone in the world knew who Tengu was and the power that he held. Surviving an encounter with that man is a large feat indeed.

He locks eyes with Feroy and waits for the man's decision, "So what do you say...Captain?" 

"Hmph! That's certainly an impressive r?sum? you have there. I'll take a gamble with you, Robbie. Welcome to the crew!"  Feroy said with a grin.

"You mentioned something about a partner of yours. If they're at the shipyard we'll head over there as well. 

*"GAAAAAAAAASP!!!!"*

Every pirate that was still conscience in the area gasped.

"WHAT?!?! THAT SHIPYARD IS HAUNTED!! NO ONE GOES THERE, NOT EVEN THE MARINES!! ANYONE WHO GOES IN THERE NEVER RETURNS!!! EVER!" One of the pirates said.

"Cool story." Feroy said while turning around. "Let's go get a ship and get out of here. The Grand Line awaits us." Feroy said as he began to walk in the direction of the shipyard.

"YOU'VE BEEN WARNED FOOLS!!!!!"


----------



## Gaja (Feb 27, 2010)

Pierre was a bit down, as he didn't get the chance to enjoy the food... But he'd have time for that once they got a proper ship. But those guys in the back that yelled everything in unison kind of annoyed him, so he picked up the table and threw it at the bastards. Hoax Pirates ~ Others 28:0

"Shut up! We're going!"

Walking over to the group as they slowly exited the establishment, Pierre looked around. Obviously Kaimetsu was right, so someone would have to go with him. And by someone Pierre meant himself, since he had no interest in picking ships. Sounded kind of snobby to him...

"Kaimetsu-san, I'll go with you. Rest of you pick a ship."

Smiling he took out the bag of money they found on the marine ship and tossed it over to Feroy. Maybe it would come in handy for... having it around... It's not like they needed money, but it would be nice if they had some around just for the hell of it.

"Time to pick up some stuff. What do we need?"

He said unzipping his jacket, and revealing the revolvers beneath it as he stepped next to the first mate of the crew. They'd probably catch up to them at the shipyard once they got everything they needed.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 27, 2010)

Gaja said:


> Pierre was a bit down, as he didn't get the chance to enjoy the food... But he'd have time for that once they got a proper ship. But those guys in the back that yelled everything in unison kind of annoyed him, so he picked up the table and threw it at the bastards. Hoax Pirates ~ Others 28:0
> 
> "Shut up! We're going!"
> 
> ...



"We'll need everything."Kaimetsu answered simply. "Please try to keep up with me." He cracked his neck, his body was sore and ached far worse then anyone could imagine. They didn't understand the toll it put on him and he wouldn't expect them too. "I'll handle getting the supplies, you carry it back."

With that, he and Pierre headed off into town. He stayed quiet,he had no interest in talking, Kaimetsu wasn't one to talk anyways. He did things as he pleased, if he wanted to talk he would. He didn't want to, there was really no one and no thing of interest to him. "There's a food shop over there." Kaimetsu commented and drew his blade. "Let's get something good."


----------



## Pyro (Feb 28, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Amelia and Rose exchange uncertain glances at Gatrom’s question. “How did we get into this mess?” Amelia muses aloud, “Well that’s a long story…”
> 
> Rose quickly interjects since she's much simpler and more straight forward with her words then Amelia is, "Some Marine's with a thingahoo..." she snaps her fingers as if searching for a word, and looks at Amelia with a questioning face.
> 
> ...




Gatrom listened intently to their story. It seemed to him that they just happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time. 

"I feel bad for Amelia. She had a sister who was niaive enough to eat a weird fruit off the ground, HAHAHA!! As for me though, it came somewhat different. You see, I'm a prize fighter. I go around and enter into tournaments. Well I guess I got into it with the wrong group of guys. They wanted me to throw the fight, and that's something I just couldn't do. So they took me and forced me to eat this weird fruit. Then they threw me into the ocean and left me for dead. The only reason I survived was because a passing fishing ship picked me up and brought me to shore. Then I went and sailed until I came to dice island. "

Gatrom watched closely to his newfound friend's reactions to his story. He realized that it was a hard one to believe, but he had a tough time believing it himself sometimes. Everything that had happened that had brought him to this point was just to unreal.

"As for the bubble fruit you ate, I would say you got the short straw on that one. I ate the reflexreflex fruit. It lets me read what an opponent is going to do before they even do it. I don't have very good control over it yet, and I've only used it in one fight (Gatrom looked towards Amelia when he said this), but it seems to be a pretty useful one. But, now that we've escaped from the marines that were chasing you three, where are we headed?"


----------



## Gaja (Feb 28, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "We'll need everything."Kaimetsu answered simply. "Please try to keep up with me." He cracked his neck, his body was sore and ached far worse then anyone could imagine. They didn't understand the toll it put on him and he wouldn't expect them too. "I'll handle getting the supplies, you carry it back."
> 
> With that, he and Pierre headed off into town. He stayed quiet,he had no interest in talking, Kaimetsu wasn't one to talk anyways. He did things as he pleased, if he wanted to talk he would. He didn't want to, there was really no one and no thing of interest to him. "There's a food shop over there." Kaimetsu commented and drew his blade. "Let's get something good."



Leaving the rest of the Hoax pirates behind Pierre adjusted his hat as he walked with Kaimetsu. The first mate was the silent type of person, the best one for robberies and stick ups. Looking around it seemed that people had noticed the duo, mostly the first mate, as several held his wanted poster, and moved out of the way. Pierre kept a mean look on his face, but was sort of happy that he ended up in a strong crew.

"Alright."

The marksman spoke as the food shop came into view, their first stop. Pierre went on to get the biggest cart wheel he could find with quite a few big bags to carry the food. He was a strong guy, so moving such an amount of weight around shouldn't be a problem really. Walking in behind the first mate the brown haired young man started putting some fruit, meat, liquor and everything else Kaimetsu pointed out they needed. Shoping as a pirate had another advantage, it didn't cost anything. Or rather it wouldn't...


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 28, 2010)

The New Government has many secrets. Secrets that they would kill to keep others from learning it. But there are some people who learn these secrets, and the knowledge they gain causes misfortune and misery upon them. This story is about one such person.

_The Gold Head _

A majestic yacht sails across the waves of East Blue. Its passengers, many dignitaries and rich merchants, are enjoying themselves in a soiree held by the Gold Head's owner.

"Are you enjoying yourselves ladies?" A man in a fur coat asked several women clad in long gowns. He was roughly 30 years of age, and had the features of someone experienced with the rough seas. 

The women all giggled, batting fliratious eyelashes at the man. 

"Virage!" A tall man in a marine's uniform approached him. From the insignias on his coat he was clearly a commodore.  "You sly dog, going after the ladies at this time of the day!?"

"Can't help it if the ladies want me." Virage bragged.

"Well it helps that you're a millionare!" The commodore joked. "You've come a long way Captain!"

5 years ago, Rodolfo Virage, then a marine captain came across a large fleet of ships, many mercantile vessels,from a rogue nation dock at a heavily forested island.When night fell he then lead his crew and his battleship in a daring raid, looting everything of value and defeating the large fleet. In doing so he managed to cripple the treasury of said rogue nation, helping the marines end the revolt. For his achievements he and his crew were allowed to keep half the loot, and with that money he retired to become an entrepeneur, and only got richer from then on. Life was going well for him.

"Mr. Virage." An elderly man in a suit approached the young tycoon. "The lord's here." He whispered.  

Dread rapidly sucked away the euphoria Virage was feeling. "Where?" 

"Virage! What a pleasant feast this is! Thank you for inviting me." A man dressed in a blue suit walked towards him, a small grin on his face. He looked roughly his age, maybe even younger, and had an air of aristocracy around him. 

"What are you doing here!?" Virage paled. "We had a deal!"

The man laughed. "Ryahahahaha! Oh Virage, this is no time to think of business." He placed his arm on his shoulder. "But if you insist, then please let us talk somewhere private." The mysterious man's grip on his shoulder tightened, and underneath his smile was something akin to disastisfaction. 

"Of course Mr. Mortez." Virage said nervously. "But first, let us enjoy ourselves! We'll talk of business later when we arrive at my mansion."

Mr. Mortez nodded concedingly. "Then mind me not while I have some of your wonderful wine." Mortez walked away from Virage, amused. 

Later that day the Golden Head arrives at an opulent mansion at a private island owned by Virage. The island also served as a storehouse for the goods he trades, and is the center of his lucrative business.

Virage lead Mortez, accompanied by several bodyguards to a private room at the top floor of his mansion. From there one can have a complete view of the sea, along with the ships entering the docks.

"Will this do?" Virage asked. 

"Perfect." Mortez nodded approvingly. "Now, for business." He snapped his fingers. Virage and the bodyguards' clothes were transformed to rigid, immobile steel. 

"She's displeased with your progress, Rodolfo." Mortez said. He stepped towards Virage's desk, and leaned on it. "5 years, and still no results."

"I need more time!" Virage pleaded. Cold sweat ran down his forehead as the situation got tenser. "The ruins are getting harder and harder to excavate the more we uncover."

"Well you seem to have enough time to handle your little merchant empire." He pointed to several vessels about to leave port. "Really Virage, it's been 5 years since you stumbled upon this little island in the East Blue and you were put within the confidence of my cousin. Some more substantial results is all we ask, and yet you have none whatsoever."

"Do you have any idea how many deathtraps and monsters we've faced since we started excavation!" The former marine captain protested. He struggled inside his metal clothers to no avail. 

"And you assured us you can handle it, as long as we provide you with money." Mortez said, smirking. "And still no results." He shook his head in dissaproval. "Oressa wants me to shut your operation down, and you...punished." 

"Punished?" Virage was in the verge of tears. "Please, no..."

Gunshots rang outside the house, panicking the other guests. A band of men dressed like pirates began a skirmish against the guards, and were winning easily. 

"Don't worry, your family will be safe." Mortez reached for a pistol in his pocket. "You on the other hand, she wants dead. Complete waste of money and all that." 

"Wait, Rek-" 

Rodolfo Virage's house was on fire. His guests had run off to Virage's boats, many beaten up by pirates, and their valuables stolen. 

From his ship, Rek Du Mortis watched as the 'pirates' finished their job. They were all real pirates, whom Rek had hired under the guise of a business competitor. Later on the marines will go in and take down the pirates, and the money would return back to the government. It wasn't much anyway, but a waste of money is still a waste. 

"What a chore." Rek sighed. "Oh well, it's better than Yonkou surveillance."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 28, 2010)

Pyro said:


> "As for the bubble fruit you ate, I would say you got the short straw on that one. I ate the reflexreflex fruit. It lets me read what an opponent is going to do before they even do it. I don't have very good control over it yet, and I've only used it in one fight (Gatrom looked towards Amelia when he said this), but it seems to be a pretty useful one. But, now that we've escaped from the marines that were chasing you three, where are we headed?"



Rose nods at Gatrom with an impressed face, "Oh so you're like a martial arts guy huh? That's good, I'm gonna need me some tough fighters in my crew!" 

*"YOUR CREW?!"* both Zenagi and Amelia shout at her in unison. 

"That's right the greatest Pirate crew to sail the oceans!" Rose responds. She leaps onto the railing and puts her hands on her hips in a dramatic pose. A wild spark of something very akin to madness appears in her bright violet eyes.  

She points at Amelia, "Amy you'll be my first mate and navigator since you're super duper smart and read lots a books and stuff!" Then she points at Gatrom with a grin and slams her right fist into her left palm, "You you'll be my enforcer...we're gonna be fightin' strong guys and we'll need to wallop any fools who get in our way!" Finally her eyes fall on Zenagi with a look of disdain, "And you...you can clean the ship while the rest of us go on cool adventures."   

"Hah you are crazy!" Zenagi retorts with a laugh. 

Amelia whispers into Gatrom's ear, "Please ignore my sister, she has these delusions of grandeur from time to time. We're headed to Ember Isle by the way. Once we get there I firmly intend to  sort out this whole mess out and take my sister back home."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 28, 2010)

*Cross Town...*
Robbie nods with a satisfying grin as Feory accepts his offer. That was easier then he thought it would be, and half expected to be tested in some way before being allowed to join. Maybe that old bag was right he thinks, maybe it is destiny, but he quickly shakes his head, naw that's just bullshit. 

As he walks with the other Hoax Pirates towards the shipyard, he plays it out in his head how he will break the news to Helen. _'Hey guess what? I found us a crew of psychopaths to join.'_ No that's no good he realizes, I should start off with a compliment. _'Hi Helen...your hair looks great by the way. Oh yeah see those criminal degenerates over there? They're our new nakama!'_

Robbie sighs inwardly. No she's not going to like this at all he realizes.
_
Over at the shipyard... _
"Oh to hell with this!" Helen exclaims, finally losing her patience. 

She spots a sleek looking medium sized single masted schooner that appeals to her sensibilities. It's a bit bigger then the boat she and Robbie had been sailing in and should have more room to accommodate them. She leaps over the railing of the boat and lands on the deck. 

"All mine," Helen says aloud, not feeling guilty in the least that she's committing theft. Oda provides she muses, Oda always provides. She draws her katana from it's scabbard and scratches her families symbol into the mast, claiming the ship as her own.  

When she's done, she eyes the dull blade of her katana with dissatisfaction before sheathing it, and reminds herself of her dire need for a quality sword. Helen leaps back onto the drydock and heads towards the shipyard gates, whistling to herself. 

"I also better make sure Robbie hasn't gotten himself into trouble," she mutters.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 28, 2010)

*The Crimson Fist Pirates vs Savage*

The four pirates eye the beast in front of them, "So..." Derrick cracks his knuckles, "Who wants the first go?" Dante doesn't even look at the Pirate Captain before charging forward and leaping into the air, "Sottile Buccia!" he lets a flurry of kicks loose on the massive man.

Though he is unphased, and he simply grabs him by leg, spins him around and then tosses him right back at the pirates. They all duck and he continues to fly into the mast of the ship, "Hey! Easy on the ship!" the Commander shouted. Savage glared at him, "Take it out on them!" 

He growls lowly before turning his attention back to the pirates, "So who's next?" Jasmine had already taken the initiative, "Meteor Fist!" she slams her fist into his jaw but he was once again unphased.

He then grabbed her arm and began to squeeze, "Hey! That's no way to treat a Demon!" Derrick shouted as he rushed the beast, "Molten Fists!" he covers his hands in lava and begins letting a series of punches to Savage's gut. He was slowly started to slide back, but he picked Jasmine up and hit Derrick with her, sending the two flying backwards.

Hachi ducks under them and draws his katana, "Sakura's Sorrow," he appears behind him and a small amount of blood pours out of him. This triggered the source of his power, he grits his teeth and his eyes turn red.

He slams his hands into the deck and rips off a large piece of it. He spins around and goes to smack the swordsmen with it but he slices it open and slides to safety. The three get back up and join Hachi, "He looks a bit mad..." he lets out a giant roar, "Oh yea..."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 28, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Roy's jaw drops as he looks at the coin, "Gentlemen my ass!" he then snatches up the Fruit Punch as it's served to him, "Whatever, lets just get down to business," he says sipping his fruit punch.
> 
> He then slams it down and turns to Aaron, "So, get to work! Find us a helmsmen already," Aaron adjusts his glasses, "Fine..."
> 
> ...


 
"Now now." Damien grabs Roy's wrist once more. "There is no need to be so violent. Why must we resort to that in order to solver our problems?" He coughed and adjusted himself. ?Now men, It?s not very nice to laugh at the request of innocent kids.? He smiled and put his arm around Aaron. ?It would be for the best if one of you would kindly accept our offer, We?re headed to become the greatest pirate crew in the world after all.? They were only met with stronger laughter.

  ?YOU!? THE GREATEST PIRATE CREW!? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!? Damien sighed. ?You have no respect for others dreams do you?? He asked. ?Dreams are for pussies! You lot can?t handle a tummy ache, you wanna be the BEST crew in the world!? BWAHAHAH!? Damien nodded and took off his fedora, loosened his tie and unbuttoned his vest. ?Alright, I will offer you one chance to apologize.? He looked at them and said nothing else.

  ??..? The room went silent as they all stared at the young captain. ?BWAHAHAHAHAH AHAAHAH!!!!!? The men burst out in tears they laugh so hard. ?YOU? YOU REALLY!? BWAHAHAHAHAH!!!? They couldn?t seem to help themselves. ?Very Well.?  He holds up his hands. ?Dice Wall.? Damien builds a large wall of die that blocks him off from the other pirates. ?Dice Wall, Crush.? With a kick, the wall moves forward at great speed. ?UGAH!!!!!? the pirates scream out. ?You should have apologized.? The pirate captain picks up his fedora, buttons his vest and adjusts his tie. 

?There?s nothing more we need here.? He commented, heading for the door. As he and the crew step out however, a beautiful young woman and thirty marines block their path. ?I knew I smelt pirate.? The silver haired woman growls. ?Oh my.? Damien sighed. ?It seems my fear has come true, The marines found us.? The woman pulls a spear from her back. ?I am Katherine Esme, Lt.Junior Grade of the Marines! Don?t take a single step forward or I?ll be forced to skewer you like meat on a pike!? 



Gaja said:


> Leaving the rest of the Hoax pirates behind Pierre adjusted his hat as he walked with Kaimetsu. The first mate was the silent type of person, the best one for robberies and stick ups. Looking around it seemed that people had noticed the duo, mostly the first mate, as several held his wanted poster, and moved out of the way. Pierre kept a mean look on his face, but was sort of happy that he ended up in a strong crew.
> 
> "Alright."
> 
> The marksman spoke as the food shop came into view, their first stop. Pierre went on to get the biggest cart wheel he could find with quite a few big bags to carry the food. He was a strong guy, so moving such an amount of weight around shouldn't be a problem really. Walking in behind the first mate the brown haired young man started putting some fruit, meat, liquor and everything else Kaimetsu pointed out they needed. Shoping as a pirate had another advantage, it didn't cost anything. Or rather it wouldn't...


 
  ?You plan on paying for that?? The shop keeper cracks his neck and knuckles. ?You knew the answer from the moment we stepped into the shop.? Kaimetsu responded, Still pointing out more supplies the crew would need. ?Then you realize what I will have to do, don?t you brat?? Kaimetsu drew his blade. ?If you take your seat like old men should I?ll allow you to live. If you stand up against me and against my blade, I will tear your flesh from your bone and leave you as nothing more then skeleton crying for life once more.?

  The shopkeeper smirked. ?Then it?s a pirate duel for food!? He shouts, grabbing a sword and swinging it at Kaimetsu. The samurai however was able to block with his sheath, ?You are a thousand years too late to deal with me.? In a fluid motion, he unleashes the spike strip on his sheath and pulling upward, throwing the shopkeepers blade away, with his free hand he swings his blade and cuts the man?s chest. ?There was no saving you once you started this battle.? Kaimetsu sheaths his blade and kicks the shopkeeper into his desk. ?We?re done here, We?ll need drink next.?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 28, 2010)

*Cross Town...*
Helen makes her way to the gates of the shipyard, deep in thought. Suddenly a clanking noise, like tiny clockwork gears winding rapidly, emanates from behind the hull of a nearby galleon sitting in drydock. She freezes instantly and narrows her eyes towards the large ship. 

"Hello?" 

The clanking noise becomes louder suddenly, echoing all around her from every side. _Clank! Clank! Clank! Clank!_ Helen tenses up and grips the black handle of her katana, feeling as if she's being watched. This is starting to get weird she thinks. 

"WHO'S THERE!" she shouts, "COME OUT NOW OR I'LL START CUTTING THIS PLACE TO SHREDS!" 

A black cloaked figure appears from behind the hull of the galleon in front of her. The figure stands there just watching her silently, it's face shrouded in darkness by a black hood. Helen notices that the clanking noise is coming from the figure. 

"Who are you?"  

The figure makes no response but instead raises it's right arm towards Helen. _Clank! Clank! Clank!_ The repetitive clockwork noise begins to grate on her nerves and bore it's way into her skull. Suddenly a spiked chain whip shoots out at from within the figure's long sleeve. Helen snap rolls to her left, narrowly avoiding the whip, which passes by her and slams straight into the thick hull of a nearby ship. 

"Oh the pushy type I see? Well you pushed the wrong lady!" 

In one fluid motion she rolls back to her feet and draws her katana from her sheath, then charges at her cloaked foe. She feels a sharp twinge in her abdominal area from the slash wound dealt to her in a previous duel, and still not fully healed, but blocks it out. The figure deftly retracts the whip from the hull of the nearby ship and flicks it around at Helen like a whirling tornado, making a loud cracking sound. 

Helen brakes to a halt as she eyes the spiked chain flying at her and flips over the whip. She can feel it slice cleanly through several locks of her overhanging long blond hair as it whirls under her. While in mid air she spins around and slashes at the metal chain whip. Spark's fly as her sword meets the whip and the sound of metal grinding against metal rings out, but the chain holds firm. Not even a scratch in fact, Helen notices. 

Dammit! that thing must be made of steel she realizes. Before she even lands however, the Figure flies at her, not by running or jumping much to her shock, but literally hovers over the ground and flies at her. While in mid flight  the figure retracts its whip back into its right sleeve and a long and heavy broadsword extends outwards in the whips place. He slashes at her and Helen brings her katana around with both hands to block. Sparks fly again as their blades meet between them, and Helen's arms vibrate from the recoil of the impact. This guy is strong! she thinks through gritted teeth. Suddenly the Figure pushes Helen back with raw brute force and swings his broadsword around in a wide arc. Helen flies backwards several feet and lands on her back, she feels that sharp twinge again in her midsection. 

 The Figure flies over her and punches at her face with its free left hand. *BABOOM!* Helen rolls away and her eyes widen when she sees the fist sized crater where her head was just laying. She springs back to her feet and quickly raises her shirt a bit to check the bandages wrapped around her slash wound. To her consternation a small bloodstain is already visible in the center of the bandage. I can't keep up this pace for much longer she realizes grimly, and not for the first or last time she curses the name of Betty. 

Her cloaked foe turns towards Helen slowly and casts off the hood from it's head, revealing not the face of a burly and intimidating man, or even a ghostly specter, but instead the face of a beautiful woman with long raven hair and bright gold eyes. However there's something off about her appearance to Helen. She locks her iceberg blue eyes with the woman, no this is no woman Helen amends, this is something else entirely. 

"I can't wait to cut you in two and see if you even bleed! Whatever the hell you are!" Helen tells her with a grin. The woman remains impassive with a stone like expression, and they both charge at each other.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 28, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> “You plan on paying for that?” The shop keeper cracks his neck and knuckles. “You knew the answer from the moment we stepped into the shop.” Kaimetsu responded, Still pointing out more supplies the crew would need. “Then you realize what I will have to do, don’t you brat?” Kaimetsu drew his blade. “If you take your seat like old men should I’ll allow you to live. If you stand up against me and against my blade, I will tear your flesh from your bone and leave you as nothing more then skeleton crying for life once more.”
> 
> The shopkeeper smirked. “Then it’s a pirate duel for food!” He shouts, grabbing a sword and swinging it at Kaimetsu. The samurai however was able to block with his sheath, “You are a thousand years too late to deal with me.” In a fluid motion, he unleashes the spike strip on his sheath and pulling upward, throwing the shopkeepers blade away, with his free hand he swings his blade and cuts the man’s chest. “There was no saving you once you started this battle.” Kaimetsu sheaths his blade and kicks the shopkeeper into his desk. “We’re done here, We’ll need drink next.”



Pierre was adding food to the cart as the two men carried out their duel, wondering if he should take pork chops he noticed the store owner going down, so he just added it to the already big list of things they got. And as he turned to look for the alcohol, Kaimetsu mentioned the drinks.

"Indeed. There we go. You prefer anything special Kaimetsu-san?"

The brown hairs asked while adding barrels of beer and water to the cart, obviously they needed at least a months supply of drinking water and alcohol. The rest of the food was already prepared so once they got the drinks they could move on to the next thing on the list.

"I see, that should be enough. What's next?"

A few minutes later the marksman of the crew asked, as a massive amount of food and drinks could be seen prepared for the Hoax pirates. The now five man crew should now have enough alcohol and meat to last until they reached the next island. But it was up to the first mate whether they would need more stuff. Maybe some gun powder? Ropes? Pierre didn't talk much, he simply took one rope and secured all their current stuff so that he could pull it behind him.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 28, 2010)

*Outskirts of Cross Town: Haunted Shipyard*
The Hoax Pirates make their way into the supposed "haunted" shipyard. The area is coated in a heavy fog and has an eerie feel to it. All is silent save for the footsteps of the Hoax Pirates on the cobblestone path. The outlines of numerous ships can faintly be seen through the dense fog.

"So much for this place being 'haunted'." Feroy said as they walked through the shipyard. "It was probably just an old legend about this place that scared everyone else from coming here. Bunch of pussies. You're supposed to be heading to the Grand Line, the toughest place in the world, yet you're scared to come into a 'haunted' shipyard. Pirates are ridiculous these days!" Feroy said as he twirled his staff with a smug grin on his face.

Suddenly, the sound of steel clashing could barely be heard in the distance. It sounded as if two warriors wielding giant axes were clashing against each other with tremendous force. 

"I wonder what that could be? Isn't your partner supposed to be here somewhere, Robbie?" Feroy asked the new Hoax Pirate. 

Just as Feroy said that the shadow of some kind of figure flew overhead in the fog. Another crisscrossed followed by one more that flew in a horizontal fashion.  

Feroy along with Alex and Robbie took a defensive stance. The trio expertly observed their surrounding like a cat in a room full of rocking-chairs. A "clanking" sound could be heard overhead in the silent shipyard.

Then, three levitating figures appeared before the trio in black cloaks. Feroy watched them closely to see if he could identify an human parts, but he couldn't see anything at all. 

"How is it possible that they're flying?" Feroy said aloud. "Doesn't matter," he said answering his own question, "you obviously don't know who you're dealing with."

One of the floating figures threw some type of projectile at the trio. Before the Hoax Pirates had time to react, the object exploded, scattering the three Hoax Pirates across the shipyard in different locations.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 28, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *The Crimson Fist Pirates vs Savage*
> 
> The four pirates eye the beast in front of them, "So..." Derrick cracks his knuckles, "Who wants the first go?" Dante doesn't even look at the Pirate Captain before charging forward and leaping into the air, "Sottile Buccia!" he lets a flurry of kicks loose on the massive man.
> 
> ...



"Alright, I didn't wan to resort to this." Dante cracked his neck and removed his gloves, giving them a gentle blow. "Here we go." Stiffening his hand he charged forward. "Vigoroso Fetta!" His hand moved in a blur, chopping at multiple locations on the crazed man, soon causing his hand to become engulfed in flames. "GRAH!!!!!" The man smacked him away, However Dante jabbed his hand into the mans wound. "I... Won't... go.." He growled, the odd man screaming in pain from the burning wound on his side.

"GRAH!!!" the man punches Dante. "I AIN'T LETTING GO!" Dante coughs and kicks the marines head. "LET GO!" Hachi shouts, drawing his blade. "Alright." Dante drops down. "Wilting Orchid!" Hachi appears behind the beast, small cuts forming on his body. "Die." THUD! he slams his katana into the marines back, causing the wounds to spurt blood. "NNNNGRAAAAAAAAH!!!!!" He slams Hachi's head into the deck. "Damn..." Dante grumbles. "METEOR SHOWER KICK!" Jasmine unleashes a flurry of angry kicks to the raging mans back.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 28, 2010)

*Cross Town...*
"I wonder what that could be? Isn't your partner supposed to be here somewhere, Robbie?" Feroy asked the new Hoax Pirate. 

Robbie nods but before he can reply, suddenly three shadowy figures appear like wraiths out of the fog and surround them. Haunted my ass he thinks. Who the hell are these cats? 

But as quickly as they appear one of the figures launches a projectile in their midst that explodes with great ferocity and sends Robbie and his mates flying in separate directions. 

Robbie's back slams into the hull of a large warship. *THUD!* and he lands face first onto the ground. His entire right side, where he had been slashed by Betty, and boy can that girl swing a sword, flares with sharp pain. Robbie clutches his right side and slowly rises to his feet, he can't see any of his new crewmates, but he can smell them with his Griffin heightened senses. Suddenly the potent smell of sulfur and brimstone wafts under his nostrils. A shadowy cloaked figure flies over Robbie and lands right in front of him with a thud. He stands well over six feet tall and has a massive build. 

"Who the fuck are you pal?" Robbie grunts at him, while reaching into his rucksack. He pulls out an axe dial and a jet dial. "Your little haunted house games won't work on my ass!" 

The figure casts aside the black cloak from across his broad shoulders revealing a blood red dragon shaped creature. Robbie's eyes widen and he suddenly backs away several steps. Two long mechanical wings extend out its back and it's eyes light up like fire. Two jets of flame flare from it's nostrils. 

Seeing this Dragon like machine suddenly shifts Robbie's memory back to all those years ago when he was just a slave, and the man who freed him. His voice echoes in his mind, _'You're free now...don't waste this opportunity you've been given...' _

The Dragon roars loudly and blasts a stream of flame at Robbie. He shakes his head, snapping out of his daze and points his Jet Dial at the flame, setting the shell to full power. A concussive cannon of air shoots out of the dial and engulfs the flames, putting them out. Robbie smirks to himself and aims the Jet Dial at the Dragon. "Gotcha!"  However only a tiny sputter of wind shoots out of the dial, not even enough to cool himself off during a hot day...it's empty. 

"Aw shit!" 

Then the Dragon spits a fireball at Robbie.


----------



## Pyro (Feb 28, 2010)

*Aboard The Dagger*



StrawHat4Life said:


> Rose nods at Gatrom with an impressed face, "Oh so you're like a martial arts guy huh? That's good, I'm gonna need me some tough fighters in my crew!"
> 
> *"YOUR CREW?!"* both Zenagi and Amelia shout at her in unison.
> 
> ...



Gatrom just chuckled as he listened to his newfound role according to Rose. Truth be told, he didn't mind following around a bunch of pirates, even if he was reduced to being a bodyguard. Plus, if it gave him the chance to fight new and interesting opponents to test his new abilities, then who was he to complain.

Gatrom and Zengai exchanged a glance after Rose mentioned how he would be cleaning the ship. To be honest, he was one of the people Gatrom wanted to try to fight the most. All for the spirit of competition of course, but he looked strong and honorable enough, and these days that seemed to be in short demand.

_"Please ignore my sister, she has these delusions of grandeur from time to time. We're headed to Ember Isle by the way. Once we get there I firmly intend to  sort out this whole mess out and take my sister back home."_

Gatroms face began to blush due to the close proximity that Amelia had spoken to him. However, he was quick to hide it as he turned and laughed. "Well we'll see who will win that one. The strong willed devil fruit user, or the you... Somehow I don't think our adventures are going to end anytime soon. No offense to you or Rose of course."

After this, Gatrom walked over to the sails, adjusting the width and direction. *"NEXT STOP, EMBER ISLAND!*" Gatrom announced with a large smile on his face.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 28, 2010)

*Ember Island...*
After a few days of sailing, _The Dagger_ reaches sight of a giant smoking volcano that stretches high into the sky over Ember Island...in fact the entire island is the volcano itself. A huge pillar of jagged rock that stretches up past the clous for as far as the eye can see. 

The people of Ember Island live on the slopes of the spiraling behemoth, where they have built very modern looking cities, with high towered buildings and structures made of glass as hard as steel. Long ago they learned to harness the power of the volcano and channel it's abundant geothermal energy into a form of electricity. 

"Wow that's awesome!" Rose exclaims with delight. She sits at the prow of the ship, with her feet dangling over the water, eyeing the towering volcano and gleaming city in the distance. Amelia nods with agreement from the wheelhouse. Gatrom and Zenagi also can't help but show their awe. 

"They are one of the most advanced cultures in the world," she states. However for all her desire to tour the city, she realizes that such pleasantries will have to wait. She plans on immediately calling Uncle Archer when they land, and asking him to bail she and Rose out. She'll also put in a good word for Gatrom and Zenagi. 

As they dock their ship, Amelia grabs her sister Rose by the hand and turns towards Gatrom and Zenagi with a wan smile, "Well it's been nice knowing you two!" she says, then she corrects herself, "Well no not you Zenagi but whatever." 

Rose snorts with laughter at Amelia, still not believing her sister. "You're such a jokester Sis. Anyway this is  good place to get like supplies and stuff for the journey ahead. Meet back here in like a couple a hours!" she tells Gatrom and Zenagi, as Amelia pulls her across the plank. Amelia waves back at the two, feeling almost sad in a way, but this is not the life that her mother wanted for her and Rose. 

However unbeknownst to them all, they have been followed by a most sinister group of Marines. A group that is not too far away.

However unbeknownst to them all, they have been followed by a most sinister group of Marines. A group that is not too far away and is out for blood.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2010)

Jax nodded slightly at Kent, and the older pirate began walking towards the shore. Once he was standing about shin deep in water, he pulled out a small den den mushi and let out a violent whistle.

The ground began to literally shake as Shelly pushed her way to the surface, but Jax was good about keeping his balance. Kaya didn't have any problems either, but Jorma and Kent both fell on their asses. Kaya snickered, and even Jax smiled slightly.

But Shelly didn't come all the way up. Instead, only the tips of his tallest trees broke the surface, and sitting in those trees was a small, one man sloop. It was polished mahogany and the sails were blood red with a standard jolly roger in the middle. Kent pointed to it, glancing towards Jax.

"That's yours, until you can get something better."

Jax nodded wordlessly, watching Shelly sink back underwater. He walked over to the shore and leapt into the boat, careful not to fall into the water. Looking around, he realized the sails were limp, and there were no paddles in the boat. "There's no wind."

Kent smiled, a big one that went from ear to ear. "Oh, you won't be needing wind. Hold onto something." He cracked his knuckles.

Jax frowned. "What do you-"

"ROKUGAN!" Kent's fist shot out, and a massive burst of invisible force sent the sloop flying across the waves. Jax was nearly thrown out, but managed to grab onto the back wall at the last minute, holding on for dear life as the ship went a few dozen miles per hour faster than it built to. "So of a bitch."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 1, 2010)

*Marinford...*
Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens sits at her desk, smoking a cigar. She's in a good mood, no a great mood. She's not much of a smoker, but after what she just pulled, a celebratory cigar seems perfect for the occasion. Suddenly the door to her office slams open and Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong enters, all seven feet of him, the goddamn beanpole. 

"You ever heard of knocking?!" Clemens asks him with an annoyed face, the cigar still clenched between her teeth. 

Archer shrugs, "Why? Is there a strapping young Ensign hiding underneath your desk? Be careful, we might run out of new male recruits, Beverly...oh but that's right...you play for both teams don't you?" he tells her with a amusing smirk. 

Clemens green eyes suddenly light up like emeralds as she glares at him, "Listen here you piece of sh-!" 

"I want you to transport me to Impel Down," he suddenly interjects.  

"Excuse me?!" 

"I need to make a quick _unofficial_ visit. Could you please help me?" 

Clemens laughs at him and blows a smoke ring in his face, "Fly there yourself...electro loser!"  she snarks back. 

Archer shakes his head, "The distance is too great for me to fly it. Your Mirrors are faster anyway." 

"Then take a fucking ship and sail there the way everyone else does. I'm not your messenger girl!" Clemens retorts with a grin of satisfaction. "That's what you get for slacking off with your powers!"  

She blows more smoke at him, and kicks her feet up on her desk, "Or have you forgotten that I have position over you...and a decade your junior no less...heh!" 

"Yeah I'm sure you know lots of positions," Archer replies with a bored yawn as he reaches within his white Marine coat and pulls out a manilla envelope. He tosses it onto Beverly's desk and she grabs it up. "What's this?!" she asks, eyeing him with mistrust. "Photo's of you and a certain Junior Lt. Arkins...enjoying some down time on Admiral Meiji's desk of all places. My oh my what a naughty girl you are...I wonder what Meiji-san would think, hmm?"

"You wouldn't dare!" she snarls at him. Archer simply smiles back at her. 

_Five Minutes later..._
A mirror forms at the great gates of Impel Down, and Clemens steps through, followed by Archer. "You've got five minutes!" 

"You'll wait like a good little girl until I'm done," Archer responds casually as he walks towards the Assistant Warden and presents his identification.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 1, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Ember Island...*
> After a few days of sailing, _The Dagger_ reaches sight of a giant smoking volcano that stretches high into the sky over Ember Island...in fact the entire island is the volcano itself. A huge pillar of jagged rock that stretches up past the clous for as far as the eye can see.
> 
> The people of Ember Island live on the slopes of the spiraling behemoth, where they have built very modern looking cities, with high towered buildings and structures made of glass as hard as steel. Long ago they learned to harness the power of the volcano and channel it's abundant geothermal energy into a form of electricity.
> ...



Gatrom watched as the three people he had just met all walked off in different directions. Somehow, it felt wrong. While he was with him he felt more excited about the future than he had in a long time. 

Turning towards The Dagger he placed his hand on top of the brow. "You felt it too didn't you buddy? They're good people, and you want to carry them farther then this don't you?" The only reply was a loud creak that could be heard from the mast of the ship.

"Well, looks like there's nothing I can do about it. I guess I'll go see what this island even has to offer. The volcano sure seems to be an interesting twist."

_Ten minutes later_

Gatrom was walking down the business district of Ember Island. He passed many shops selling food, weapons, and many other types of local specialties but there was one thing on Gatrom's mind. And he had yet to spot it. 

Finally off in the distance he saw it. The Ember Island Arena. He had heard about it and knew that it was starting soon, if he could get there in time, he might even be able to make it in the first match.

Quickly Gatrom jogged up to the registration desk. He signed the necessary paperwork stating that if he died it wasn't their fault, and proceeded to walk towards the center of the Arena. As he reached the gate, he was stopped by the guards.

*"You can not pass until you have chosen your weapon."* They said to him.

"A weapon? Since when were weapons required to fight in the arena?" Gatrom responded.

*"If you have not chosen a weapon, one will be provided to you by the arena. If you win you make keep it as your prize."* And with that they presented him a box that contained a set of two combat knives. Gatrom was impressed with the craftsmanship, but that was to be expected. the Ember Island Arena was known to spare no expense to give a good show to their audience. Strapping his two new knives to his belt, he walked into the arena to see his opponent.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 1, 2010)

*Ember Island...*
"Wait Amy look there's a cool looking weapons shop, let's stop and go there!" Rose tells Amelia as she pulls her by the hand down the sidewalk, past all varieties of shops. Amelia however doesn't even look back at her and stares straight ahead. 

"Amy!" 

Amelia stops in her tracks, and stares at Rose with a serious face, serious even by her standards. Rose doesn't like that face at all, it reminds her of the face their mom used to get when she would punish them...well mostly Rose, Amy never got into any trouble. "Rosey we're not going to a weapons shop, or going to get supplies,"  she says sternly. 

"Where are we goin then? I saw some signs advertsin' a tournament, wanna join that instead?" Rose asks her. 

"We're going to the Den Den Mushi office and going to call Uncle Archer." 

Rose almost chuckles at the notion of calling him, "But Amy...Uncle Archie's a Marine...we're Pirates and we can't-"

"I'VE HAD ENOUGH OF YOUR CRAZY DREAMS. WE'RE NOT PIRATES AND YOU SURE AS HELL AREN'T THE PIRATE QUEEN, ROSEY!" Amelia screams at her impatiently. Rose stares back at Amy, at a loss for words, she's never seen her this angry before. People all around them stare curiously and Amelia ushers Rose into a nearby alley. "Look here Rosey...we don't have to run anymore. All we have to do is call Uncle Archer and he can get us out of this mess. He's a Vice Admiral and I figure he's got the pull to do it too."

Rose slowly shakes her head, hardly believing what she's hearing. "Nu uh...I'm a Pirate now Amy..._we're_ Pirates now and we're gonna conquer the Grand Line together. Just like we always dreamed!" she replies with a smile. 

Suddenly Amelia grabs Rosey roughly by the shoulders and stares directly into her eyes, "Those are kids make believe dreams Rosey and we're not kids anymore! At least I'm not! I had a life back home...I had friends...I know you hated it there but I liked it just fine. I even got accepted into the Science Academy...but I had to put all that on hold because of you...I HAD TO TAKE CARE OF YOU, HAD TO CLEAN UP AFTER YOUR MESSES...BUT NOW I'M TIRED OF IT!!" 

Rose flinches at the intensity of her sister's words. They hurt her more then any punch, or slash, ever could. She stares at Amelia wordlessly for what seems like an eternity. Without Amelia she's got no one, and i wouldn't be any fun adventuring without her. Rose looks down at the ground and her eyes begin to well up with tears. 

"Well If that's how you feel," Rose says quietly, forcing back her tears, and breaking free of Amelia's grip. "Then...then I won't bother you no more...I'm sorry..."  Suddenly Rose takes off out of the alleyway. 

"Rose wait!" Amelia cries, but the girl quickly disappears into the crowd of pedestrians. Amelia screams in frustration and leans her head against the alley wall with a pained look on her face.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 1, 2010)

*Cross Town*

Alex lands with a thud after one of the three creature's attacks caused the three pirates to go flying in seperate directions. He gets up rubbing his head, "Ok, who the hell did that!" he shouts, fist clenched.

A hooded figure slowly descends and lands in front of him, "I'll assume it was you..." he pulls his fist back and rushes forward, "Quill Fist!" he thrusts his fist forward, spikes popping out of the glove mid thrust.

But before it can make contact the hooded figure leaped backwards and dove forward for it's own attack. Alex quickly bends backwards to avoid the incoming..."Claw?" he says eyeing the sharp claws that are above his face.

Before another incoming claw could make contact he activated the wings from his Eagle Jacket and flew to safety, causing them to pierce the ground where he once stood, "Well that's interesting..."

He flew to the air and prepared for an attack, but unexpectedly his opponent flew right after him. He dodged another claw attack and grabbed it's arm, "That's it!" he pulls back his fist and slams the spiked covered hand into it's face, knocking the hood off.

He looks at his opponent, it hardly looked human, especially seeing how it resembled a human shaped wolverine, "What the hell," with a wave of his wings he flew back a distance, "A flying wolverine man huh..."

"I guess I shouldn't be one to judge," the wolverine creature pulled back a claw, ready to attack again, "That's enough of that," he activates his frog belt and the tounge wraps around it's arm, "I'm the King of the Animals around here buddy..."




InfIchi said:


> "Alright, I didn't wan to resort to this." Dante cracked his neck and removed his gloves, giving them a gentle blow. "Here we go." Stiffening his hand he charged forward. "Vigoroso Fetta!" His hand moved in a blur, chopping at multiple locations on the crazed man, soon causing his hand to become engulfed in flames. "GRAH!!!!!" The man smacked him away, However Dante jabbed his hand into the mans wound. "I... Won't... go.." He growled, the odd man screaming in pain from the burning wound on his side.
> 
> "GRAH!!!" the man punches Dante. "I AIN'T LETTING GO!" Dante coughs and kicks the marines head. "LET GO!" Hachi shouts, drawing his blade. "Alright." Dante drops down. "Wilting Orchid!" Hachi appears behind the beast, small cuts forming on his body. "Die." THUD! he slams his katana into the marines back, causing the wounds to spurt blood. "NNNNGRAAAAAAAAH!!!!!" He slams Hachi's head into the deck. "Damn..." Dante grumbles. "METEOR SHOWER KICK!" Jasmine unleashes a flurry of angry kicks to the raging mans back.



"Looks like I'm up again!" he charges at the man as he shouts in rage. Jasmine slides out of the way of a punch from the man, and when he turns Derrick slams his fist right into his gut, "Magma Suprise!" out of his fist shoots a large blast of lava that sends him flying into the air. 

On his way up he grabs hold of one of the ship's masts, the force propelling him is too much so the mast rips out of the ship, "GAAAAAAAH! PUT THAT BACK!" the commander shouts.

Savage gets a good grip on the mast and then chucks it back at the pirates like a javelin. It's heading straight for the Crimson Fist Pirate Captain, but he simply stands there with his arms outstretched, "Oi! Idiot! Incoming Mast!" Dante shouts.

"Aw, I didn't know you cared," Derrick jokes, focusing on the chucked mast. His hand begins to glow, "Lava Cannon!" he fires a powerful blast of Lava from the palm of his hand and it engulfs the mast and fires it right back at Savage.

The burning mast slams right into him, and he slams back onto the deck, under the burning mast, "You lucky bastard..." Derrick smirked, "All skill my friend, all skill."

"RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!" Savage shouts lifting the massive burning mast off of him. He stands there with it over his head, his body burnt and bloody, "Great, you gave him a giant flaming weapon!" 

Derrick pulls at his collar, "Uh, crap," he says as the massive man chucks the piece of ship straight at the crew.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 1, 2010)

*Impel Down: Level Four*
Deep down on Level Four of Impel Down where temperatures are extremely hot and humid resides the Chief Warden of Impel Down, Lolly. The large yeti sits at his desk with his humongous legs propped on it as he snores loudly. A giant snot bubble is visible on his nose and a river of saliva runs out of his mouth. The Chief Warden in all his glory..

"CHIEF WARDEN LOLLY-SAMA!!!!!!!!!!" An Impel Down guard rushes through Lolly's office and stops directly before Lolly's desk. "CHIEF WARDEN LOLLY!!! PLEASE GET UP!! IT'S AN EMERGENCY!!!" The guard said once again, pleaing with the sleeping warden.

The guard then placed a den den mushi next to Lolly's ear and took out his very own den den mushi. 

"CHIEF WARDEN LOLLY-SAMA!!!!!! WE HAVE AN EMERGENCY!!!!" The guard bellowed in the den den mushi which erupted in Lolly's ear.

"HUZZAH!" Lolly said as he sprang from his seat and accidently kicked the guard into a wall. "Oh damn." Lolly said as he rose to his full height of ten feet and walked over towards the guard and peeled him off the wall. He shook the man to help him regain conscience. The guard did, but he had a huge bruise.

"This better be important!" Lolly said as he spoke into the guards face with his morning breath. The guard made a horrible expression but refraimed from saying anything out of order to his superior.

"Chief Warden-sama! Vice Admiral Archer from the Marine HQ is here!! He says he needs to go to Level Six sir!" The guard says.

"What?! I wasn't informed on this! You just can't show up here all willy-nilly and expect me to welcome you in. This ain't the Marine HQ!" Lolly said.

"Well sir, I think he has orders from the government."

"Ugggh. I wonder why I even bother sometimes. Those damn Marines get annoying." Lolly said as he walked towards the exit. "Let's go meet him so we can get this over with." Lolly said exiting the room while scratching his bottom.

_After a few moments....._
Chief Warden Lolly emerges from the front doors of Impel Down to see none other than Vice Admiral Archer. He gives the Vice Admiral a lazy wave, "Welcome to Impel Down, the Greatest Prison in the world....yada yada yada." Lolly said without any enthusiasm at all. 

"If you'll come with me I'll escort you to Level Six." Lolly said as he turned around and walked back into the prison with Archer following behind him.

They entered the lift and descended towards Level 6.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 1, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Now now." Damien grabs Roy's wrist once more. "There is no need to be so violent. Why must we resort to that in order to solver our problems?" He coughed and adjusted himself. ?Now men, It?s not very nice to laugh at the request of innocent kids.? He smiled and put his arm around Aaron. ?It would be for the best if one of you would kindly accept our offer, We?re headed to become the greatest pirate crew in the world after all.? They were only met with stronger laughter.
> 
> ?YOU!? THE GREATEST PIRATE CREW!? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!? Damien sighed. ?You have no respect for others dreams do you?? He asked. ?Dreams are for pussies! You lot can?t handle a tummy ache, you wanna be the BEST crew in the world!? BWAHAHAH!? Damien nodded and took off his fedora, loosened his tie and unbuttoned his vest. ?Alright, I will offer you one chance to apologize.? He looked at them and said nothing else.
> 
> ...



Roy shoots her a glare and steps forward, "Sorry, no chick with a spear is going to stop me," she quickly swings her spear right for the swordsmen but he partially unsheaths his weapon just enough to block the attack.

"Oh so you can wave that thing around, impressive," he says sarcastically. He fully draws his blade and steps to the side. 

"Ecstatic Assault!" he dives straight at her but she dodges the attack and he cuts open one of her Marines in her place. He then is forced to block several of the other marine's sword slashes right after, "Damn..." 

"Jubilant Barrage!" he starts letting off several short sword slashes into the crowd of men.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 1, 2010)

*Impel Down...*
Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong rides down the dungeon like elevator with the hairy giant of an Ape that is the Chief Warden of Impel Down. Archer himself stands at seven feet tall, but even he is dwarfed by Lolly. They ride down in silence, and he get's the sense that Lolly is annoyed by his abrupt arrival. Archer clears his throat and nods at the Ape man, trying to start up a conversation. 

"I appreciate you taking my request on such short notice Chief Warden," he tells Lolly amiably. 

Lolly merely grunts in response as the elevator suddenly comes to halt with a violent thud, all the way at the bottom, miles beneath the ocean. "Welcome to Level 6!" Lolly mutters in a bothered voice. Lolly escorts Archer past the main gates, and they pass by all manner of legendary criminals of the past, and present. Some of whom Archer himself put behind bars. 

Finally they reach a cell where a lone figure sits cross legged with his arms and leg's bound to thick steel chains embedded into the stone floor. The chains are also lined with seastone. The figure looks grimy and dirty, with long black hair and an unkept salt and pepper beard that hides much of his face. His striped prison uniform is in a state of decay. However when he sees Archer he grins at the man. 

"Long time no see Archer..."  he says with a white teethed grin that stands out from under his unkept and wild beard. 

*Phoenix D. Roy
Former Silver Medalist
Former Bounty: 501,000,000* 

*Cross Town...*
Phoenix D. Rose walks through the streets with her shoulders slumped, feeling like her world has just turned upside down. Amelia's words continue to reverberate in her mind... 

_'I'm tired of cleaning up your messes!'  _
_
'I put my life on hold because I had to take care of you!'_

She never realized that she was such a burden to her big sister. Without Amelia around it leaves her feeling empty and without purpose. However in her malaise she doesn't notice that her path leads her to a nearby arena. 

"WE NEED ANOTHER FIGHTER TO SIGN UP FOR THE TOURNAMENT!" a man yells at the entrance of the arena. 

Rose lifts her head up at him, "Huh?" 

The talk of a fight suddenly sends adrenaline coursing through her veins. She doesn't like feeling depressed, it's totally against her nature, and she figures walloping someone into next year will go a long way towards making her feel better. 

"HEY MISTER SIGN ME UP!!" Rose exclaims, she runs towards him and claps her hands excitedly.

The man who towers over Rose looks at her suspiciously, "Whu? You wanna fight girl?!"

Rose nods her head vigorously, "Is a Frog's ass green?"  and she pounds her fists together with a palpable thud. 

The man looks back at the tournament organizer who shrugs in response. "Alright yer in but you'll have to sign a death waiver!" 

Rose quickly signs on the dotted line, and two men ushers through the gates. "Here take this!" one of them says, handing her . 

"Ooh they look cool!" Rose mutters in an impressed voice, and puts them on. They surprisingly fit her hands snugly. 

"Good luck kid!" the man tells her as Rose steps through the gates and into the arena. 

Rose stares in awe at the crowd but then her eyes bug out as she sees her opponent standing at the opposite end of the arena. 

"Oi Gatrom are you my opponent?!"  she asks him. Then she suddenly grins, of course he is she realizes.  "THIS IS GONNA BE AWESOME!" she declares.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 1, 2010)

*Impel Down...*
_Level 1..._
Clemens wais impatiently for that lazy screw up Armstrong to finish his business here. "What the hell could he be doing?" she mutters though gritted teeth.  

_Level 6..._
"Hello Roy," Archer responds towards the man in the cell, Rose's father. Roy continues grinning and turns his gaze at Lolly. 

"Oi Lolly you promised me a pint of rum for being on my best behavior...and that was three years ago...ya lying bastard," he tells the Warden with a smirk and a devilish glint in his eyes. 

Archer looks over at Lolly and makes his request, "Would you mind if enter the cell and speak with him privately?" he asks the Ape man.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 1, 2010)

*Ember Island...*

_The Damnation_ approaches the island and makes a strange sound..._Grrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaah_, "What the hell?" Pride says turning towards the Gluttony, "We-We're out of food..."

He facepalms, "Well we're here, and there's no time for a damn snack break! We've gota' take care of these girls so we can move on to more pressing matters..." he holds his stomach, "Like what...We haven't gotten a mission until this one in a week."

"Yea, whatever...Maybe if we leave these girls in one piece we'll be aloud to get some actual missions," they dock the ship and the seven of them step forward. 

Pride throws his arm in front of Lust, "Hold on there," he points his finger at Lust, "You're not going anywhere..." his eyes grow wide, "What!"

"Do you take me for a fool? We're going after four pirates," he holds up the four bounties, "Two of which are females!" Lust drownds him out though, he is too focused on the pictures of the girls, "Hey!" he smacks him in the head, "This is exactly what I'm talking about!"

"Your guarding the ship..." Lust growls at him but soon crosses his arms and walks back aboard the ship, "Now, for the rest of you..."

He holds out the four bounty posters one more time, "These are our targets, study their faces!" he points to the two girls, "Leave these two breathing! I could care less about these two losers." he says pointing at the swordsman and martial artist.

"Now, we're going to spread out and search this whole damn town till' we find them..." his feet begin to glow yellow, "NOW MOVE OUT!" he blasts off and into the town.

Envy lowers his shades onto his face and begins walking through the town as well. Gluttony steps forward, holding his stomach, "I need...food..." he moans, "No...don't lose control," he regains a serious face, "We've got a job to do. And if I lose it then there's no level headed Marine on this whole damn island..."

Greed pulls out a monacle and places it over his eye. It magnifies everything in it's line of sight and he focuses it on the volcano, "Hm, I think I'll take a look at that bad boy right there. I've gota' little toy I could test out..." he takes out his cane and begins to stroll towards the massive volcano.

Wrath takes a step forward when he realizes something. He turns around and looks at Sloth, fast asleep. With a growl he grabs him by his hood and tosses him high into the air, sending him flying through the town, however he is still asleep. He continues to soar through the sky, not even noticing his flight.

Wrath then heads through the town. The people quickly move out of his way, as he hardly looks like he is in the mood to be messed with, or communicated with for that matter. 

The Shichizaigou have moved out, they know their targets, they know their mission...but who knows how well they'll follow their orders. Especially one member in particular...


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2010)

*Jax...*

Jax sits panting in the still speeding sloop. It must be an hour later, and he had only just managed to pull his way to safety. The other part of the journey he had spent holding onto the back of the boat, screaming his head off. 

"Stupid Kent. Stupid fruit." He muttered, looking down at his stomach. He still hasn't tried to do anything with his powers, but figures he'll be able to test them later. Instead he pulls out a map and begin scanning the horizon, looking for landmarks. A large fist shaped rock informed him that he was nearing a place called Ember Island. He checked the distance he had left to travel on the map, and ran a few calculations in his head. Failing that, he sighed and began scribbling wildly on the back of the paper, finally coming up with when he should get there. Turns out all that trajectory math Jorma had taught him was useful after all.

Jax rubbed his eyes and yawned. He was beat, and he had an hour or so until the ship reached Ember Island. He might as well take a nap....

Thud.

Jax's eyes snapped open and he looked around wildly, calming down when he remembered where he was and what he was doing. He didn't need another one of Kent's 'surprise' training exercises. Glancing around, he hopped off the sloop, letting it drift wherever it wanted. He didn't plan on leaving the island in it.

Jax walked calmly through the streets, hands in his pockets. He figured a bar would be a good place to find a crew that was looking for recruits, and if that failed, the docks. But a large sign caught his eye, one pronouncing that the Ember Island Arena would be hosting a tournament. He grinned slightly. What better place to find the best than a tournament designed to do the same thing?

He quickly walked up to the Arena, handing the ticket person a crisp Beri Kent had left for him on the boat.  Taking his seat in the stands, he realized he was relatively close to the fighters, and took a moment to study them both. One is an older man wielding a set of knives, who is facing a young girl wearing a pair of steel gloves. The girl's mouth was moving rapidly, and so Jax closed his eyes and Listened.

Listening was a technique he had learned before Kent 'rescued' him from the Organization. It wasn't a superpower, just a technique for hearing that required incredible concentration. Essentially, he blocked out everything he didn't want to hear, leaving only what he wanted. Obviusly the technique wasn't going to be very effective in the middle of a crowded arena, but the girl was speaking rather loudly. Still, he caught only a glimpse of her conversation. 

"-BE AWESOME!"

Jax smiled. This looked interesting.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 1, 2010)

*Impel Down*
Lolly scratches his bottom and throws a bewildered look at Roy. "Rum? I don't remember me promising you any such thing. And even if I did I HOPE you didn't expect me to bring it to you personally." Lolly said as he shot the prisoner a grin.

Archer looks over at Lolly and makes his request, "Would you mind if enter the cell and speak with him privately?" he asks the Ape man.  

Lolly's eyes grew as large as two flying saucers. 

"Enter the cell?!?!? With THIS man?!?!" Lolly said in alarm. "Nooooooooo can do! First you surprise me here like it's my sixteenth birthday and now you want me to open this cell and let you speak to this man?!?!" Lolly stated.

"I can leave you two alone to speak with each other privately, but that's the best I can do. I can't open that cell strictly because of security purposes." Lolly said as he turned away to walk off into a distant part of the prison so the two can have their private time.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 1, 2010)

Gaja said:


> Pierre was adding food to the cart as the two men carried out their duel, wondering if he should take pork chops he noticed the store owner going down, so he just added it to the already big list of things they got. And as he turned to look for the alcohol, Kaimetsu mentioned the drinks.
> 
> "Indeed. There we go. You prefer anything special Kaimetsu-san?"
> 
> ...



"We'll be fine, Well fine enough to get us to the next island." He looked around. "Let's head back, the others should have gotten us a ship by now." He sheathed his blade and turned his back, the shop stunk of old man and he had grown tired of the mans groans of pain. "Hurry up and don't lose a single bit of food or i'll have your head." He stepped out of the shop, followed by Pierre. There was no mistaking where their next goal was, The hoax pirates brand new ship. "I need to get back to the grandline. Byakoniyuri must be there." 



> "Looks like I'm up again!" he  charges at the man as he shouts in rage. Jasmine slides out of the way  of a punch from the man, and when he turns Derrick slams his fist right  into his gut, "Magma Suprise!" out of his  fist shoots a large blast of lava that sends him flying into the air.
> 
> On his way up he grabs hold of one of the ship's masts, the force  propelling him is too much so the mast rips out of the ship, "GAAAAAAAH!  PUT THAT BACK!" the commander shouts.
> 
> ...



"Don't just stand there!" Hachi dashes forward. "Falling Petal's!" he spins around the log and cuts it in half. "Rising Sun!" Jasmine kicks one of the halves into the air. "Grosso Spelare!" Dante kicks the other half into the air, then both him and Jasmine jump above the flaming logs.  "Falling moon! Togliere Spelare!" They both kick one half of the mast and send it flying back at the beast of rage. 

"Falling tree's!" Hachi cuts the log into pieces, creating splinters moving at bullets speed into the marines. "Proving that the captain is useless." Hachi smirked. "Completely and totally useless." Jasmine nodded. "I haven't known him for long and i think he's useless." Dante blinked. "Seriously, Do something useful and not something THAT HARMS THE PEOPLE YOUR FIGHTING WITH YOU IDIOT!!!!"




Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Roy shoots her a glare and steps forward, "Sorry, no chick with a spear is going to stop  me," she quickly swings her spear right for the swordsmen but he  partially unsheaths his weapon just enough to block the attack.
> 
> "Oh so you can wave that thing around,  impressive," he says sarcastically. He fully draws his blade and  steps to the side.
> 
> ...



"How dare you attack my men!" Katherine shouts. "Ah, To be honest, it's Roy that is attacking and not myself." Damien held up his hands. "Don't mess with me! Roasting Spit!" She pulls her spear back. "Damn, I do hate fighting women." He leaps into the air. "dice block!" Creating a die that traps Katherine's spear. "Roy, We're going." Damien shouts, the rain pouring down on his head. "I can't fight a woman, it's in my gentleman's way!" He shouts. "Then just die." Katherine appears above the pirate captain. "Oh, you freed your spear! how good for you!"

"Ogre hunter!" Kathrine thrusts her spear downward, Damien ducks out of the way and notes the hole in the ground. "Oh dear..." He sighed. "It seems i'll have to..." He unleashes a mist of dice. "DICE ROAD Combo... DICE ESCAPE CAR!" He creates a path of dice followed by a small one man car that takes off down the road. "Goodbye men! We shall meet back at the ship!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 1, 2010)

*The New World...*​
A ship of unmatchable size cuts through the waters of the New World, it's massive white sails blowing through the wind. Something can be seen coming from the distance. A man with a small wings on his back, flies towards the ship at great speeds due to a specialized pair of boots lands on the ship.

_Hermes Messanger of the Pirates...​_
"I'm no nut...I know I'm no God..." he says defensively, "Guess I better bite my tounge here though..." 

He steps foward and kneels, lowering his head, "Well My King, I have great news..." he says in front of a shadowed figure, "The New Generation...has reached...1000."

It is silent for a moment, *"Hm..."* the man's voice is like thunder, *"THEN WE WILL CELEBRATE!"* cheers can be heard from every man aboard the ship. Hermes simply grins. 

The shadowy figure of a man rises from his seat and walks to the edge of his massive ship. He grabs some kind of weapon in his hand and grips it tight, *"I will spread my control to more than the sea for such a momentous event..." * he lifts the weapon up a bit and then slams the butt into the deck of the ship. 

Everything is still for a moment, as if the world had froze in place, *"It is done..."* he returns to his throne, *"CELEBRATE PIRATES OF YOUNG! AND ALWAYS REMEMBER THAT THE SEA CAN BE AS MERCILESS AS IT CAN BE GIVING!"*

All over the world, in the North Blue, the South Blue, the West Blue, the East Blue, and all throughout the Grand Line...Cake rained from the sky...but that is not all, the sea transformed from its usual glorious, salty, blue form to something different...it became a sweet and pink, made of pure frosting and cake batter.

*"TO A THOUSAND MORE!"​*


----------



## Furious George (Mar 1, 2010)

*Pimp-Scot connection, Calm Belt...* 

 “Naw, never heard of th’ feller.” Kenneth says as he pinches the bridge of his nose. The sun was far brighter then he wanted it to be.

"Day-um shame. Now we ain't got no idea what we gotta put up with. Betcha dude is a straight-up geek though like the last suit. HQ always tryin' to fight ma' swag. Ya'mean?... I said YA' MEAN?!?!?" 

"Hmmm? Mhm."

The huge Scot just groaned a response, eyes squinting in the sun light.

_Be-dep be-dep be-dep_ 

Fame's huge gold chain swung hard as he turned toward the ringing den den mushi on deck. 

"I better get dat'. Last time you answered it all twisted we both gotta pay cut... and I heard ma' man Kanada STILL walk with a limp." 

Bobby took the large snail into his jeweled fingers. 

"What's tha' biz, ma?"

_"You were warned about answering HQ in such a manner, Lt. Fame."_ 

A female's voice came from the snail's now very tense and uptight face. 

"Aww, come on ma! Aintcha' just a little flattered that I know when ya shift starts? Ya on ma' mind, baby girl!" 

There was the sound of buttons being pressed proceeding from the snail's mouth.

_"I have just informed payroll to deduct 25% from your salary for the next 5 months."_ 

"DAY-UM, GIRL! WHY YOU WANNA STICK ME FOR MA' PAPER?!?!"

Tears streamed down his face like rivers. 

_"I will now inform payroll to ded-"_ 

"A'IGHT! A'IGHT!...sigh..... Lieutenant Robert E. Fame speaking. 

The snail smiled coldly before speaking on. 

_"There has been a change of plans. Lieutenant Junior Grade Samuel Arkins is now at Impel Down. You will rendezvous with him there." _ 

"Understood. Lieutenant Robert E. Fame out."

He hung up the den den mushi. A devilish grin formed on his face.

"Heh heh heh. She want it." Bobby turned to Kenneth once more. "Ya heard baby girl, homie. We goin' to The Down. Try to sober up... heard the guards there don't play no games."

The two marines sailed on through the massive Gates of Justice.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 1, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Don't just stand there!" Hachi dashes forward. "Falling Petal's!" he spins around the log and cuts it in half. "Rising Sun!" Jasmine kicks one of the halves into the air. "Grosso Spelare!" Dante kicks the other half into the air, then both him and Jasmine jump above the flaming logs.  "Falling moon! Togliere Spelare!" They both kick one half of the mast and send it flying back at the beast of rage.
> 
> "Falling tree's!" Hachi cuts the log into pieces, creating splinters moving at bullets speed into the marines. "Proving that the captain is useless." Hachi smirked. "Completely and totally useless." Jasmine nodded. "I haven't known him for long and i think he's useless." Dante blinked. "Seriously, Do something useful and not something THAT HARMS THE PEOPLE YOUR FIGHTING WITH YOU IDIOT!!!!"



"Hey! Hey! Hey! I'm your Captain! What's with all the disrespect!" he pointed accusingly at the three, *"YOU ALMOST GOT US KILLED!"* they shout, "What kind of reasoning is that..."

He then recieves a punch in the back of the head from Savage that sends him crashing into the edge of the ship, "Atleast he got hurt this time instead of us..." the other two nod in agreement.

Derrick gets up, and feels his face, "..." he continues to feel around his face, "...Where...Where are they..." he looks around, "WHERE THE HELL ARE MY SUN GLASSES!" he shouts so loud that even the people on the island can hear it.

He turns around to face Savage. He removes his jacket and starts stomping towards him, "You think you've got Rage..." he continues to make his way towards him, "You try to blow up the only resteraunt that would feed me..."

"You made me look bad in front of my Pirate Crew..." Lava starts pouring out of his body, little by little, "Actually that was mostly your doing..." Hachi points out.

"You gave my crew the mentality that they have permission to make fun of me..." more lava pours out of his body, "AND WORST OF ALL YOU MADE ME LOSE MY SUN GLASSES! I'LL SHOW YOUR ASS RAGE!"

He starts rushing at the beast, *"Kilauea!"* lava starts pouring out of every pour in his body, engulfing him in lava, making him unidentifiable. He plows his fist into the monster. 

After letting out some blood from its mouth and cuts it goes to grab the Pirate but he is too hot for him to handle, *"Lava Flow!"* he lets out more lava from his hands and it begins to engulf the monster.

He grabs hold of the Marine, who is screaming in pain from the burning, "Lava Geiser!" he blasts off after the lava shoots out of his feet. They fly over the sea, "You can't swim you idiot!"

"Magma Suprise!" he shoots a blast from his fists that sends Savage flying into the water, "SAVAGE!" the commander shouts, "Great! Now he's gona' drownd too!" Dante shouts as he watches him in the distance.

He slams into the sea, but does not sink. The lava covering his body from the Kilauea hardens and forms a platform, keeping him above the ground. He lies on his back and gives a thumbs up, "No problem! Now find my shades!" 



InfIchi said:


> "How dare you attack my men!" Katherine shouts. "Ah, To be honest, it's Roy that is attacking and not myself." Damien held up his hands. "Don't mess with me! Roasting Spit!" She pulls her spear back. "Damn, I do hate fighting women." He leaps into the air. "dice block!" Creating a die that traps Katherine's spear. "Roy, We're going." Damien shouts, the rain pouring down on his head. "I can't fight a woman, it's in my gentleman's way!" He shouts. "Then just die." Katherine appears above the pirate captain. "Oh, you freed your spear! how good for you!"
> 
> "Ogre hunter!" Kathrine thrusts her spear downward, Damien ducks out of the way and notes the hole in the ground. "Oh dear..." He sighed. "It seems i'll have to..." He unleashes a mist of dice. "DICE ROAD Combo... DICE ESCAPE CAR!" He creates a path of dice followed by a small one man car that takes off down the road. "Goodbye men! We shall meet back at the ship!"



Roy and Aaron's jaws drop, *"Whaaa!"* the marines raise their weapons, "What kind of Captain are you!" Roy shouts, "Who needs em..."

"Actually if he could have made us Dice Cars that would have been very helpful..." Aaron points out, "Will you shut up and do something," he adjusts his glasses, very well.

"Ink Escape," he engulfs himself in Ink, Roy as well, "Hold on," Roy swings his sword around from inside the ink, "Twaddaawt!" (To What).

They then shoot off in the distance, leaving the Marines covered in ink.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 2, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Impel Down...*
> Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong rides down the dungeon like elevator with the hairy giant of an Ape that is the Chief Warden of Impel Down. Archer himself stands at seven feet tall, but even he is dwarfed by Lolly. They ride down in silence, and he get's the sense that Lolly is annoyed by his abrupt arrival. Archer clears his throat and nods at the Ape man, trying to start up a conversation.
> 
> "I appreciate you taking my request on such short notice Chief Warden," he tells Lolly amiably.
> ...




Gatrom couldn't help but chuckled as he saw who his opponent would be. Who would have thought that it would be short young blonde that he had just parted with only a short time ago. Grinning even wider he thought to himself that this should be more fun than he thought.

_"Oi Gatrom are you my opponent?!" "THIS IS GONNA BE AWESOME!" _Rose yells at Gatrom. 

"Can't help but to agree with that one Rose! I never thought I'd be facing you! But don't hold back. If I'm gonna the body guard of the pirate queen I'm gonna have to know what she can handle!" 

With this, he charged towards rose with his twin daggers unsheathed. After preforming a feint straight ahead he quickly dashed to the left and aimed a slash at Rose's left leg. However, Rose quickly responded to the attack and jumped over the swing. 

All of a sudden, Gatrom saw a flash of what Rose's next move would be. As fast as possible he quickly rolled out of the way just in time to miss getting pounded by Rose's gloved fist. The ground on which the fist landed was cracked and the audience stared in wonder at the power of this young girl. 

"It seems that my readings are coming more often now. That's bad news for you Rose!" Gatrom said during the brief pause in the fight.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 2, 2010)

*Unknown island in the Grand Line*
We focus in on a rather large island that has a huge, majestic palace in the heart of it. Most of the island is surrounded by a lush green forest, so it's odd to see such a grand looking palace in the heart of it. The sky above the island is filled with ominous looking clouds.

On the top of the palace stands a man dressed in a black suit-like jacket with black pants and gray shoes. He has a black pirate captain's coat around his shoulders with gray lining and shoulder brushes. The man himself is dark-skinned with gray eyes. It is none other than Shichibukai Darver Grenguo. Beside the Shichibukai are two figures, one in a knights armor and one tall and bulky figure hidden by a cloak.

".......Surely being a 'Royal Shichibukai' prohibits you from having a crew Darver-sama....." The man in the knights armor asked.

"No, I'm not restricted from having a crew, just as long as I'm not posing a threat to the World Government." Darver answered plainly.

The large figure turned its head to look at Darver. The creature grinned showing razor sharp white teeth. 

"Ororororororororooooooooo! We've ALL been anticipating your retuuuuuuuurn Darver-sama! Finally things can take actiooooooon!" The figure said. 

"My only interest is fullfilling my duty as a 'Royal Shichibukai'. I'll do everything in my power to prevent the ruin of the World Government." Darver said as he overlooked the island.

Waiting below the palace were more than 10,000 men loyal to Darver.

*Haunted Shipyard*
"That was unexpected." Feroy said as he picked himself up off the deck of a fairly large ship. The captain was just sent flying by an explosive thrown by a flying figure. "What the hell was that thing?" Feroy said to himself. "Had to be a fruit user."

Suddenly, a large scythe was inches away from Feroy's face. Feroy quickly executed a flawless back-bend and avoided the fatal blow. 

"Shit that was fast!" Feroy said as he looked around to see who his attacker was. He didn't see anyone at all.

Then the deck of the ship was being shredded to pieces by a black blur. The blur zoomed towards Feroy who jumped out of the way of the attack. 

Feroy gripped his staff and focused on locating just what was attacking him. Floating in the sky above him was a figure with a grim reaper cloak on. It held a scythe and had a skeletal face.

"The grim reaper?" Feroy said in question. The figure vanished in an instant and appeared in Feroy's face, preparing to attack him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 2, 2010)

Pyro said:


> Gatrom couldn't help but chuckled as he saw who his opponent would be. Who would have thought that it would be short young blonde that he had just parted with only a short time ago. Grinning even wider he thought to himself that this should be more fun than he thought.
> 
> _"Oi Gatrom are you my opponent?!" "THIS IS GONNA BE AWESOME!" _Rose yells at Gatrom.
> 
> ...



Rose backflips to a crouching position, landing on the balls of her feet, and stares at Gatrom with an impressed face. She had almost forgotten about Gatrom's Devil Fruit power, these things do tend to slip her mind.

She smirks at him, "Slick moves Gatrom, I'd expect nothin' less from my enforcer...and don't worry I won't hold back!" 

Rose suddenly springs off the ground and charges at him, coiling back both her arms like pistons. He can see what I'm going to do before I do it she thinks, let's test that idea then. She thrusts both her steel plated fists at Gatrom's midsection. However, just a second before she executes her move, he sidesteps around her to the right, and slashes at her right arm. 
"First blood!" he exclaims as he scores her with a light slash mark across her forearm. 

Rose shrugs off the slash with a devil may care grin. "It's whoever get's last blood that wins!" Rose responds, ducking down and executing a spinning foot sweep with her left leg. Gatrom bounds over her swinging leg and lands several meters away from her...again it's as if he's just a half a step ahead of her. 

So if he can see what I'm going to do, then how do I make him not see? she asks herself. Then it hits her like a flash of lightning. She thinks about Amelia's talent to as she calls it, "multitask." Things like finishing her homework (and usually Rose's), make dinner, and even clean up Rose's messy room, all seemingly at the same time. Her sister's always been good at doing several things at once, but Rose could never master the art, her mind refusing to deal with more then one thing at a time. Amelia called it having a one track mind. 

"Alright Gatrom let's put yer psychical power to the test!" she exclaims at him eagerly. 

She charges at him like before. Just a second before she reaches close attack range however, she brakes to a halt, kicking up dust from the arena floor at Gatrom's eyes. Then she spins laterally to his left, stops again, and then spins to the right, moving in a herky jerky pattern. All the while she tries to keep her movements unpredictable. She spins around behind Gatrom and thrusts her right palm at his back with tremendous force.  

_Elsewhere..._
"What do you mean Vice Admiral Armstrong can't be reached!?" Amelia exclaims, from a private den den mushi booth.  

"Well then where is he? Are you sure he's just not sleeping in the hallway or something?" Amelia asks. Uncle's unusual sleeping patterns are well known to her and Rose. They once found him sleeping in the dog house in the backyard afterall. She pauses as she hears his assistants response. 

"You can't say?!"

"Who am I?"

Amelia suddenly hangs up the receiver and bangs her forehead against the glass door of the booth in frustration. She starts to feel as if the booth itself is closing in on her. 

"What are we going to do?" she groans aloud. 

First things first Amelia realizes, she needs to find Rose and apologize to her. She had let her anger get the best of her, and feels incredibly guilty over her outburst. Amelia exits the den den mushi shop, and looks blankly down the street, wondering where Rose could've gone. I know her like a book, she muses, this shouldn't be hard. 

"Oi John John, you goin to the arena to check out the fights?!" a boy hollers towards his friend suddenly. 

Amelia ears perk up at this, "Yeah that's the ticket," she mumbles. She walks up towards the boys and smiles at them, "Excuse me but did you say something about an arena?" Could you take me there?"  

The boys nod and Amelia follows them down the sidewalk. As they walk they pass by an Archery store, and Amelia brakes to halt. She peers through the shop window, and her eyes light up at all the types of bows hanging from the display.

"Excuse me...but could you wait up for one minute?" she asks the boys.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 2, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Hey! Hey! Hey! I'm your Captain! What's with all the disrespect!" he pointed accusingly at the three, *"YOU ALMOST GOT US KILLED!"* they shout, "What kind of reasoning is that..."
> 
> He then recieves a punch in the back of the head from Savage that sends him crashing into the edge of the ship, "Atleast he got hurt this time instead of us..." the other two nod in agreement.
> 
> ...



"Screw you, find em yourself." Dante put his hands behind his head. "We've got an ass load of marine ship around here and you want to just-" BOOOM!!!!!! "Oh! Good shot!" A voice laughed. "Now then! FIRE AGAIN!" BOOM!!!" The marines ship were bombarded with explosions. "Sweet, Very Sweet." A smaller ship compared to the CFP's shows up, waving a laughing jolly roger. "What... those guys!?" Hachi's jaw drops. "Oh! hey! it's the samurai dude!" Joseph waves to him. "What's going on! we saw some marine ships out here so i decided to blow em up! you know, Gotta do something fun to kill the boredom right." 

Hachi facepalmed. "Great... good for you..." He sighed. "JOSEPH!!! DIE!!!!" Jasmine leaps into the air and swings her sword down on Joseph. "Anyone hear something?" He simply steps out of the way. "Don't you ignore me!!!" Jasmine swings the blade around but Joseph ducks. "Seriously, It's like an annoying little buzzing sound...." THWACK!!!! Jasmine kicks Joseph in the family jewels. "Well... hello Jasmine... it's been years...." He coughs. "You bastard! How dare you ignore me!" She grumbled.

*"SO SHE IS YOUR SISTER!" *The jolly rodgers shout. "No proof of that has ever been provided." Joseph coughed. "Other then sharing the same mother and father." Jasmine blinked. "Mom Cheated and... she... uhh... Fuck..." Joseph grumbled. "Half sister counts, but we share the same dad." Joseph sighed. "Damn, now i owe Jason a thousand beli...." He grumbled. "I always bet he'd cave in first..."
 



> Roy and Aaron's jaws drop, *"Whaaa!"* the marines raise their weapons, "What kind of Captain are you!" Roy shouts, "Who needs em..."
> 
> "Actually if he could have made us Dice Cars that would have been very helpful..." Aaron points out, "Will you shut up and do something," he adjusts his glasses, very well.
> 
> ...



"Grrr... I want them found..." Katherine wipes the ink from her eyes. "Yes ma'am!" As the crew runs off she tries to get the rest of the ink off. "Great, now we're alone." Damien steps out from an alleyway. "Bastard! I thought you ran off!" Katherine charges him but slips and lets go of her spear, causing it to pierce the ground and her to land flat on her face. "You know, A woman of your strength shouldn't be stuck following such a corrupt government." Damien walks over to her.

"It's obvious they allow too many psycho's in the marines." Katherine grumbled, the rain now starting to wash away the ink. "And to be honest, being able to wield a spear in the rain is quite impressive. Have you ever thought about becoming a pirate?" He smiled. "I'd never want to be a pirate." She growled. "There is more to a pirate then what you see, We are ones for adventure without rules. We travel the sea looking to fulfill our dreams and become truly free." He smiled. "Can you imagine? Being free? Totally free! Think about it? How would it feel?"

Katherine's heart wavered for a moment, the thought to her tyrannical father and her lost sisters. "How about a wager... My crew Vs your best, If we can come out victorious, You will be the prize. If i win, you join my crew." He smiled. "And if i win?" Katherine stood up. "Then i will allow you my crew and my ship. To be used in any way you wish." The marine grinned. "Tell them to be prepared then." She grinned, she knew she had this in the bag and she would love to see this man lose that smirk on his face.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 2, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Rose backflips to a crouching position, landing on the balls of her feet, and stares at Gatrom with an impressed face. She had almost forgotten about Gatrom's Devil Fruit power, these things do tend to slip her mind.
> 
> She smirks at him, "Slick moves Gatrom, I'd expect nothin' less from my enforcer...and don't worry I won't hold back!"
> 
> ...



The dust was everywhere. Gatrom couldn't see a thing. And, if he couldn't see Rose, he couldn't see where she was going to strike next. So far in the fight, Gatrom had been impressed with the speed and agility that Rose had. To be able to keep up with a experienced fighter was no small feat and Rose accomplished this as if she had always been able to do so. The only thing that was keeping Gatrom in the lead was his devil fruit which he used to stay one step ahead of his opponent. And now, that advantage was gone. 

All of a sudden Gatrom flew forward as a punch impacted upon his back. After rolling to a stop, Gatrom got up to one knee. _"Not only is she faster than she should be but her punches are extremely strong as well.... I won't be able to underestimate this girl if I want any chance of winning."_Gatrom thought to himself.

The dust was still in the air, but now Gatrom could make out an outline of where Rose was at. As fast as he possibly could he sprinted towards his opponent. Right before he got to her position he dropped low to the ground and aimed a kick straight upward aiming at Rose's chin.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Mar 3, 2010)

[Wednesday, June, 6, 1532- Age of pirates] 
[Marine dock mooring 42, Water seven, Grand line] 

The Black painted hull of the single deck frigate swayed gently in the harbors sheltered waters. All along its deck and in its rigging men crawled about, unfurling sails and drawing up the anchor. From its mast and stern flew the flag’s of the Marines and world government, and its name, the _Milone_. 

Douglas waters watched this all from the ships helm, toward the aft of the ship. His Black hair already peppered with grey from salt and sun, which along with the Marine jacket made him look every bit the commander.

“Lieutenant, you should watch your crew more closely.” Douglas sighed as he turned to look at the marine captain, arrogant in the way he stood in his uniform. “You are the master of this ship, it is your job to ensure we undock in the right manner.” 

“I do believe my petty officers can ensure this crew does its job right, they are sailors; not children- let them do their job.” Douglas barely kept himself from laughing at the captain’s facial response, though the helmsmen had no such control, but managed to keep it a snort that was covered up a false sneeze. “Captain I do believe it would best for you to send in your report on our shore leave, HQ wanted frequent updates on my performance no?” 

Douglas turned away from the departing captain as he heard as he heard a sigh from behind him, he turned to see a rather leggy red head standing in the same uniform he was in, though Lieutenant Vance was some 3 years his junior. “I thought he would never leave sir” 

“He just went below decks.” Douglas pointed out.

“Thus the sigh.” She replied.

“What?” Douglas said, acting out being insulted “our you insulting a superior officer? Do you not wish to uphold justice?”

“If there was any justice in the world, we would throw him over board and safe the Navy the issue of dealing with his idiocy.”  Vance Deadpanned.

 Douglas laughed, while nodding in agreement. “Anyway, situation report lieutenant?” 

“Sails are ready, and the anchor is up. We are ready to sail.”

Douglas nodded “very well.” He turned to the deck “bring us to half sail, helm right full rudder till we are clear then make for the harbor exit. 

“Aye aye captain, right full rudder” The ship slowly began to turn away from its breath as the wind caught it sails- another Marine ship off to hunt down its pirate prey.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 3, 2010)

*Cross Town?*
Helen and the puppet woman exchange sword strokes in a vicious flurry. Helen pumps her arms back and forth rapidly, holding her katana with a two handed grip, and blocking the heavy strokes of the puppet?s large broadsword. The Puppet leaps upwards over Helen and slashes downward at her but Helen brings her sword blade up and blocks it. The violent jolt of steel on steel sends sparks flying. *CLANG!* A sliver of a crack suddenly forms in the center of Helen?s blade. Her eyes widen in alarm, realizing that the generic katana she wields can?t handle the brute force power of the Puppet?s broadsword.  

The puppet woman seems to sense the weakness in her blade, Helen has no idea how, and it presses forward rapidly. It swings its broadsword at her in a wide sweeping roundhouse pattern like a tornado but Helen rapidly backflips away like a gymnast. The Puppet continues swinging the sword around, chasing after her as she evades, the tip of its blade barely missing Helen by inches with each flip. As she lands in a crouching position, Helen feels an intense stabbing pain in her midsection, she looks down at her midsection and sees a blood stain on her shirt. Some of the stitches binding her slash wound have opened she realizes grimly?maybe all of them. I have to end this now! She thinks frantically. 

Instead of evading, Helen suddenly meets the Puppet?s spinning sword barrage head on. She channels the technique she learned all those years ago from spying on her father?s classes, sending pure energy into her back and arm muscles, temporarily increasing her raw strength. A finishing move for it all she hopes. 

*?SCALING THE TOWER!? *

Her katana and the Puppet?s broadsword clash with violent opposing force, sending a tiny shockwave of wind, and sparks, blasting in all directions around them. The backlash actually blasts the puppet backwards off its feet and onto its back. Helen smirks with victory. Her arms burn with fatigue from that last technique, but she blocks it out and quickly moves in for the kill. She winds up her arms to execute her trusty Pheonix Lash attack?but then the sounds of metal cracking into pieces rings out. Helen looks down at the the blade of her katana in shock, as it breaks apart in a rippling chain from bottom to top. It explodes into dozens of fragments?leaving only a fractured portion jutting just above the sword guard.  Helen?s feels her hopes seem to crack along along with the shattered blade.

Her mind flashes back to that ill fated duel with Betty and how she had also shattered her previous blade. From its prone position, the puppet flicks it?s left arm and a long spiked chain whip flies out of the its black sleeve. It cracks the whip around Helen with a whipcrack sound, and esnares her around her waist, locking up her arms tight. 

?Shit!? 

The Puppet swings the whip around in a mad dash circle, with Helen still caught up in it, and flings her high into the air, straight towards the deck of an old looking black galleon. Helen smashes through the top deck like a streaking comet. She lands in a spread eagle onto a large queen sized bed of all things. The bed posts crumple from the force of her landing and the mattress crashes to the floor with a thud.  Helen groans in pain and looks around in a daze, she?s in a cabin she realizes, a very extravagent looking cabin, with ornate furniture and even a large treasure chest in the corner.  She looks down at the midsection of her shirt which is now soaked in blood, and sighs. 

?This?this is a comfy bed,? she grunts.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 3, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Screw you, find em yourself." Dante put his hands behind his head. "We've got an ass load of marine ship around here and you want to just-" BOOOM!!!!!! "Oh! Good shot!" A voice laughed. "Now then! FIRE AGAIN!" BOOM!!!" The marines ship were bombarded with explosions. "Sweet, Very Sweet." A smaller ship compared to the CFP's shows up, waving a laughing jolly roger. "What... those guys!?" Hachi's jaw drops. "Oh! hey! it's the samurai dude!" Joseph waves to him. "What's going on! we saw some marine ships out here so i decided to blow em up! you know, Gotta do something fun to kill the boredom right."
> 
> Hachi facepalmed. "Great... good for you..." He sighed. "JOSEPH!!! DIE!!!!" Jasmine leaps into the air and swings her sword down on Joseph. "Anyone hear something?" He simply steps out of the way. "Don't you ignore me!!!" Jasmine swings the blade around but Joseph ducks. "Seriously, It's like an annoying little buzzing sound...." THWACK!!!! Jasmine kicks Joseph in the family jewels. "Well... hello Jasmine... it's been years...." He coughs. "You bastard! How dare you ignore me!" She grumbled.
> 
> *"SO SHE IS YOUR SISTER!" *The jolly rodgers shout. "No proof of that has ever been provided." Joseph coughed. "Other then sharing the same mother and father." Jasmine blinked. "Mom Cheated and... she... uhh... Fuck..." Joseph grumbled. "Half sister counts, but we share the same dad." Joseph sighed. "Damn, now i owe Jason a thousand beli...." He grumbled. "I always bet he'd cave in first..."



Derrick returned to the ship and began searching for his trusty yellow sun glasses, ignoring the arrival of the Jolly Rodgers completely, "Where are they!" he shouts in anguish.

Dante steps forward to take a closer look at the incoming pirates that Jasmine was attacking, but right in front of him rests Derrick's glasses, "NOOOOO!"

Derrick tackles him to the floor, "What the hell are you doing!" Derrick pushes him away, "You were about to step on my glasses!" he swipes them up off the floor and returns them to his face with a relaxing sigh, "Phew, that was close."

He takes a look at Jasmine and the Jolly Rodgers, "Eh? Who're they?" he says throwing on his jacket that he took off before his final attack on Savage.

All of a sudden James leaps from the Nonki and aboard the Marine ship that the Crimson Fist Pirates are standing on. He draws two of his swords and points one at Hachi, "Oi! We've gota' fight to finish! I'm not stopping this time dammit!"

Derrick watches confused, "Does everyone in my crew no one of these guys?" James then catches something out of the corner of his eyes, "Are you...are you...wearing a red jacket!" he shouts, pointing a blade towards Derrick.

"Uh, yea...I always wear this thing..." he says patting dust off of his jacket, "BASTARD!" he swings his blade but Derrick dives out of the way, "WHAT THE HELL!"

"YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO BE WEARING MY COLOR!" he says charging at the Captain. He dodges another attack before leaping onto the Jolly Rodger's ship, "Uh, why is he-" *"BRANCH CANNON!"* a red blast of energy comes straight at Derrick.

"Gah!" he holds up his hands, "Lava Shield!" he quickly forms a shield just big enough to block the attack, but the force still sends him backwards.

He lies on his back and stares up at Joseph who is being yelled at by Jasmine, "Hey, you want my demon?"  he asks pointing at Jasmine, "He's her half brother actually," Kama pops in and points out, "YOUR HALF DEMON!" he shouts pointing at Joseph.

*With the Devil's Luck Pirates...*

They have regrouped back at the ship and Damien informs the two of the news, "YOU DID WHAT!" Roy shouts, "You made a deal with the Marines..." he says in awe.

"And if we lose they can do whatever they please with us," Aaron includes, "And if we win all we get is that bitchy spear lady?" Damien nods.

"Ugh...Fine, lets just go," he places his hand on the hilt of his sheathed blade, "Maybe she can steer this damn ship," Aaron tilts his head, "So sure we'll win?" he asks. Roy looks at him like he's an idiot, "Of course we're gona' win dammit, like I'd allow anything else."

Aaron nods, "I see, well you've certainly made my job of finding a helmsmen a bit complicated, but this will due just fine," he says packing multiple pens and sheets of paper into his back before strapping it on, "So shall we go bag ourselves a helmswoman?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 3, 2010)

*Pimp-Scot Connection; Kenneth?s Veiw*


_Be-dep be-dep be-dep_ 

Kenneth?s eyes cracked open under the shade his hands placed on his face as the sound the Den Den Mushi rang in his ears. He hated them things with a passion. Since his early days as a swabby back at Louge Town they have cost him money that he could spend on booze. _ Why don?t you handle them more carefully?_ another of the swabbies would say. _ How are ya t? b? more careful when th? freakin? thing be banjacked from th? start?_ he would reply before promptly tossing the questioning swabby overboard. Luckily by this time though Bobby had learned Kenneth?s quirks. The Pimped-Out Lieutenant?s large gold chain swings gently as he turns to the infernal, Kenneth?s definition, device. "I better get dat'. Last time you answered it all twisted we both gotta pay cut... and I heard ma' man Kanada STILL walk with a limp." 

 ?Not mah fault.? Kenneth mumbles lazily as he allows his arms to fall to his side.  ?How could I kno? thit he was starndin? in front o? ah second story windah??? Kenneth adds as he peers into the distance.  ?Nobody never told meh thit ya can be ah feared of hollerin? I cannea tell ya much o ah surprise it was when I heard thit glass shatter.? Kenneth grunts as he pulls his arms up and crosses them over his chest. 



> _"What's tha' biz, ma?"
> 
> "You were warned about answering HQ in such a manner, Lt. Fame."
> 
> ...



It wasn?t often that Bobby spoke normally although it was a different feeling like he was being forced to be someone he truly wasn?t. Every once in a while though Kenneth wished he could enunciate that clearly. "Heh heh heh. She want it." Bobby says with a grin as he turned back to Kenneth. A syndical smile slipped across his lips. _ the broad seems to bland for you bro_ he thinks as Bobby continues to speak. "Ya heard baby girl, homie. We goin' to The Down. Try to sober up... heard the guards there don't play no games." he says. Kenneth?s eyes bug a bit as his heart literally comes to a stop in his chest _ Sober? What is Sober? I haven?t been this thing called sober since I was twelve_ Kenneth thinks as he turns his glance toward Bobby.  ?Why dennea ask meh t? cut oof mah very own arm instead?? Kenneth whines as he falls to a hard sit causing the entire boat to sway. But though the years Kenneth has learned that there is a silver lining to every cloud. 

 ?Th? Down eh? I heard thit they have th? best Haggis thit ya can get.? Kenneth says almost beaming with joy.  ?I?ll b? sober fer th? Haggis!!? he exclaims as they sail though those massive gates.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 3, 2010)

Pyro said:


> The dust was everywhere. Gatrom couldn't see a thing. And, if he couldn't see Rose, he couldn't see where she was going to strike next. So far in the fight, Gatrom had been impressed with the speed and agility that Rose had. To be able to keep up with a experienced fighter was no small feat and Rose accomplished this as if she had always been able to do so. The only thing that was keeping Gatrom in the lead was his devil fruit which he used to stay one step ahead of his opponent. And now, that advantage was gone.
> 
> All of a sudden Gatrom flew forward as a punch impacted upon his back. After rolling to a stop, Gatrom got up to one knee. _"Not only is she faster than she should be but her punches are extremely strong as well.... I won't be able to underestimate this girl if I want any chance of winning."_Gatrom thought to himself.
> 
> The dust was still in the air, but now Gatrom could make out an outline of where Rose was at. As fast as he possibly could he sprinted towards his opponent. Right before he got to her position he dropped low to the ground and aimed a kick straight upward aiming at Rose's chin.



Gatrom's kick actually takes Rose off guard and the heel of his boot connects straight under her chin, sending her flying several feet upwards. Rose feels her teeth click from the force and bites her tongue by accident.  

"Awthome Kig Gachrom!" she responds with a smirk, and spits out a glob of blood. Just before she lands on her back however, Rose extends both her arms downwards with her palms facing the ground. Suddenly a large bubble, almost like a soap bubble, forms around her palms, cushioning her landing. Rose's rear end lands on the bubble and she bounces upward into the air with a laugh. As Rose lands on her feet, the large bubble pops behind her, expelling tiny currents of air in every direction. 

"I've been practicin!" Rose tells Gatrom proudly. All throughout the voyage to Ember Island, Rose had been learning how to fine tune her bubble generating power. Amelia had even helped and explained to her how her powers work. She's always good at observing stuff like that. 

_Several days ago... _
Amelia stands in front of Rose who sits cross legged on the floor. "Technically your power isn't making bubbles. It's a subset of air manipulation. You see you can compress the air around you to create sphere's of varying density and hardness..." Amelia laughs and looks out over the water. "It's actually a pretty interesting ability...I'm quite envious of you to be honest." 

She turns back towards Rose who sits on the floor, looking up at her blankly. 

"You didn't understand any of that did you?" Amelia tells her with a sigh. 

_Right here right now... _
"Watch out Gatrom...this next attack is a doozy!" Rose exclaims. 

Suddenly Rose begins inhaling massive amounts of air into her lungs, so much so that her chest begins to swell up in size. Finally Rose reaches her limit, her face bright red like a tomato. 
*
"BUBBLE CANNON!" *

Rose spits out a cannonball sized bubble towards Gatrom, with similar velocity to that of a cannonball. 
_
From the stands..._
Amelia sits conspicuously in the upper row of the arena, watching the duel between her sister and Gatrom. A quiver of arrows is now strapped to her back, as well as a wooden bow that she keeps slung over her left shoulder. 

"She's getting good," Amelia mutters with an impressed face.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 3, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Gatrom's kick actually takes Rose off guard and the heel of his boot connects straight under her chin, sending her flying several feet upwards. Rose feels her teeth click from the force and bites her tongue by accident.
> 
> "Awthome Kig Gachrom!" she responds with a smirk, and spits out a glob of blood. Just before she lands on her back however, Rose extends both her arms downwards with her palms facing the ground. Suddenly a large bubble, almost like a soap bubble, forms around her palms, cushioning her landing. Rose's rear end lands on the bubble and she bounces upward into the air with a laugh. As Rose lands on her feet, the large bubble pops behind her, expelling tiny currents of air in every direction.
> 
> ...



The bubble heads straight towards Gatrom, but before it can make contact a thin red beam pierces it, causing it to pop. The beam continues to travel and slams into the arena, sending pieces of it flying everywhere. 

Everyone in the crowd stares up at the source of the beam, and it is a man wearing a red t-shirt with some kind of marine jacket on over it standing on the outer edge of the arena. His brown spikey hair waves a bit in the wind, "Pheonix D. Rose," he holds up a Bounty Poster with her face on it, "I've got orders to capture you, and destroy anyone who gets in my way," his hand glows red and blasts away the bounty poster.

He makes his hand into the shape of a gun and aims it at the arena, *"Red Bullet,"* he fires off a blast of a decent sized blast of red aura straight for the young girl, "You know, that's not enough for such a special occasion," he holds his open palm out and curls his fingers a bit.

The tips of each of his fingers begin to glow red, he raises his hand above his head and then swipes it down diagnolly, *"Red Fury!"* the energy on his finger tips blast out into streaks of red aura, zig zagging wildly throughout the arena.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 3, 2010)

*Ember Island*



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> The bubble heads straight towards Gatrom, but before it can make contact a thin red beam pierces it, causing it to pop. The beam continues to travel and slams into the arena, sending pieces of it flying everywhere.
> 
> Everyone in the crowd stares up at the source of the beam, and it is a man wearing a red t-shirt with some kind of marine jacket on over it standing on the outer edge of the arena. His brown spikey hair waves a bit in the wind, "Pheonix D. Rose," he holds up a Bounty Poster with her face on it, "I've got orders to capture you, and destroy anyone who gets in my way," his hand glows red and blasts away the bounty poster.
> 
> ...



Gatrom saw the bubble flying towards him. He had been able to predict it's course due to his devil fruit, but even he knew that he wouldn't be able to get out of the way in time. It was just moving too fast for him to dodge. Resigning himself the his inevitable loss, he brought up his forearms with his twin daggers pointing outwards hoping that they could reduce the force of the blow enough that he would wake up sometime in the next week. However, right before impact, a red beam of energy sliced through the bubble popping it and sending Gatrom flying back due to the force it released. 

Brushing off the dust that had covered him, Gatrom looked up to the stands to see who had caused the disturbance. Didn't they know that it was against the rules of the tournament to attack from the stands? This wasn't a davy back fight or anything!!! However, as Gatrom looked up he instead saw a tall man who looked like a marine. He was also saying something to rose while holding rose's bounty poster. Gatrom couldn't hear everything he was saying but he was pretty sure that those two had a pre-existing relationship.

As soon as the talking was over, the marine burned the wanted posted with the same beam of light that he had used to attack the bubble. He then pointed all five fingers towards the arena.

All of a sudden Gatrom was able to see what the marine was going to do next. "OH SHIT!!" He yelled as he sprinted towards Rose. Gatrom got to her at the exact second that the red beams started to come from his fingers. Diving, he pushed Rose out of the way at the last second, only millimeters before a red beam surged through the place she was just standing.

"Who the hell are you? And how the hell does he have lazers?!?" Gatrom yelled to the mysterious stranger as he and Rose landed a few feet away.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 3, 2010)

*Cross Town...*
Helen rolls off the mattress and forces herself to get to her knees and then to her feet, though her body whines in protest, screaming for her to just lay still.  She looks up at the hole in the ceiling and sees that she crashed through two floors. If it weren’t for this bed, I would’ve broken my neck she realizes. Suddenly the loud clockwork like noise of the Puppet Woman’s body echoes from high above. *CLANK! CLANK! CLANK!* Helen narrows her eyes at the broken katana in her grip and tosses it away, like the trash it is has become. 

“I need a weapon!” Helen mutters aloud.  She looks around the cabin, willing to take anything in her desperation. Unfortunately there’s nothing but jewelry, makeup, and clothes, scattered about…great I had to fall into a chicks cabin she thinks glumly…probably some spoiled princess type too.  The noise of the puppet draws closer from above. *CLANK! CLANK! CLANK! *

Helen’s eyes fall upon the treasure chest in the corner, and she limps towards it. Please let there be something in there, a dagger at least, she prays as she slams open the lid…and there is something. , of a unique make she has never seen before. It sits over a mound of, gold coins, rubies, and emeralds. The bright steel of the blade reflects the treasure beneath it, making it glow with a brilliant multicolored radiance. Helen slowly reaches out towards the sword and feels an instant connection as she touches the strangely curved handle, like two kindred spirits finally meeting again after years of separation. 

“Oh yeah come to mama!”

*CLANK! CLANK! CLANK!* The puppet woman flies down the hole in the ceiling and lands behind Helen, ready to finish her off. “Excuse me I was just taking a nap,” Helen says as she turns around to face her inhuman foe. She holds the strange new sword in her right hand grip. It feels incredibly light and flexible, yet seems to retain a great hardness. 

This is no ordinary blade she realizes. “What’s your name huh?” Helen asks the blade. Her father always said that any sword worth a damn has a name and its own personality. She notices a tiny engraving notched into the base of the handle. It reads… 

*Benihime*

“Benihime eh?” Helen says aloud. The name sounds like music to her ears, calming her immensely, and suddenly her slash wound, and all the bumps and bruises over her body screaming at her to quit…don’t seem to matter much anymore. The bright steel of the blade seems to flicker as it hovers close to her open slash wound. ”I have a date with a blind man and I won't let you get in my way!” she tells her foe calmly. In response the puppet flicks it’s left hand and the same long spiked chain whip extends out of its sleeve, to accompany the giant broadsword extending out of its right sleeve. Helen points Benihime at the Puppet woman and beckons it to come at her with everything it has. 

“Sing for me Benihime,” she says with a smirk, and her iceburg blue eyes seem to light up with a spark. 
_
*Somewhere could be anywhere…*_
“Achoo!” Tengu suddenly sneezes as he sits over the railing of their boat, with his feet dangling carelessly over the waves. He quickly goes back to picking his teeth with the point of Mihawk’s great black blade, Tengu has always believed in proper dental hygeine.  

“Oda bless you!” Betty responds from the wheelhouse, pretending like she actually knows where they are going. She walks towards Tengu and places the flat of her hand against his forehead. 

“Oh Betty I didn’t know you cared!” Tengu exclaims excitedly. 

“Shut up, I’m trying to see if you have a fever!” 

“What? I just sneezed. You have terrible bedside manner you know!” Tengu responds defensively. 

Betty slaps him on the back of his head in response, the way a mother does with an impetulant child, and walks back to the wheelhouse, “It’s my job to make sure you stay in tip top shape!” 

Tengu shrugs as he carelessly tosses away Mihawk’s blade onto the deck. “You know if had known that being the Worlds Strongest Swordsman meant sitting around and doing a whole lot of nothing, then I would’ve gone for Worlds Strongest Strip Club owner instead or something like that…”


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 3, 2010)

Pyro said:


> *Ember Island*
> Gatrom saw the bubble flying towards him. He had been able to predict it's course due to his devil fruit, but even he knew that he wouldn't be able to get out of the way in time. It was just moving too fast for him to dodge. Resigning himself the his inevitable loss, he brought up his forearms with his twin daggers pointing outwards hoping that they could reduce the force of the blow enough that he would wake up sometime in the next week. However, right before impact, a red beam of energy sliced through the bubble popping it and sending Gatrom flying back due to the force it released.
> 
> Brushing off the dust that had covered him, Gatrom looked up to the stands to see who had caused the disturbance. Didn't they know that it was against the rules of the tournament to attack from the stands? This wasn't a davy back fight or anything!!! However, as Gatrom looked up he instead saw a tall man who looked like a marine. He was also saying something to rose while holding rose's bounty poster. Gatrom couldn't hear everything he was saying but he was pretty sure that those two had a pre-existing relationship.
> ...



Rose was actually cringing at the last second as her Bubble Cannon was about to hit Gatrom, fearing that she put a little too much omph into it, so to speak. She didn't want to be the one responsible to put her own enforcer in the hospital after all. 

As a crazy laser suddenly pops her bubble construct, for a second she thought excitedly that it was Gatrom's doing but then a loud and arrogant voice immediately brought that notion crashing down. 

Everyone in the crowd stares up at the source of the beam, and it is a man wearing a red t-shirt with some kind of marine jacket on over it standing on the outer edge of the arena. His brown spikey hair waves a bit in the wind, "Pheonix D. Rose," he holds up a Bounty Poster with her face on it, "I've got orders to capture you, and destroy anyone who gets in my way," his hand glows red and blasts away the bounty poster.

Everything after that moved in a blur for Rose as the Marine suddenly fired a red laser at her. Thankfully Gatrom pushed her out of the way in time, tackling her out of the beams path. 

"Who the hell are you? And how the hell does he have lazers?!?" Gatrom yelled to the mysterious stranger as he and Rose landed a few feet away. 

"Thanks," she mutters under her breath at Gatrom. "You're already doing your job..."  she adds with a smirk and pats his shoulder. She eyes the man's Marine jacket with anger and annoyance...more Marines she thinks, they just won't leave us alone! 

Rose quickly erects a bubble around herself and Gatrom, and it absorbs a stray red lance of energy causing it to pop with tremendous force. Gotta make the bubble harder, she realizes. 

"Gatrom it doesn't matter who this guy is. He's just another fool lookin' to get walloped!" she smacks her steel plated fists together and waves on the Marine. 

_Meanwhile..._
Amelia had dived for cover as the red energy beams lanced all about arena, ripping innocent bystanders to shreds. People run in a mad dash out of the arena, causing chaos all about the place. "What kind of a Marine is this guy! He's not supposed to kill people!" she exclaims, narrowly avoiding being trampled. Did Uncle Archer send them? No he'd never send cutthroats like these, she thinks. 

She blocks this troubling thought out of her mind however and from her position high up in the stands, she stealthily moves behind a seat and draws her bow and a single arrow. All the while she wonders what kind of power the Marine possesses, assuming it's just a Devil Fruit ability. She strings the arrow onto the bow and takes aim at the man's right shoulder, an easy shot for her, and yet still non lethal. 

"Take this!" she mutters, letting the steel tipped arrow fly at him.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 3, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Derrick returned to the ship and began searching for his trusty yellow sun glasses, ignoring the arrival of the Jolly Rodgers completely, "Where are they!" he shouts in anguish.
> 
> Dante steps forward to take a closer look at the incoming pirates that Jasmine was attacking, but right in front of him rests Derrick's glasses, "NOOOOO!"
> 
> ...



"She's my full sister sadly..." Joseph facepalms. "Hey, Hey, James, You can leave the locals alone for now." Joseph looks over at the ruined marine ships. "It seems my job here, Is done." With that, Joseph puts on a pair of sunglasses. "Raat~" a small red dragon flies out of his coat and lands on his head. "Oh, hey Breeze." Joseph looks up. *"WHERE DID YOU GET A DRAGON!?" *Jasmine's jaw dropped. "It's cool right?" Joseph folds his arms and grins like an idiot. "Oi! are you guys having fun without me!?" Bolt leaps onto the deck. "Alright! who's ass do i get to kick!" He spins his sai around. 

"No ones girly boy." Joseph responded. "IT'S A PERFEC.... It's a perfectly.. respectable fighting style..." Bolt grits his teeth. "For ballet maybe." Bolt's eye twitched. "You wanna fight jo!? I'll fight you." Joseph yawned "I'm bored, lets eat!" He rushes over to the bow of the ship "MEETCHA ON THE ISLAND!" With that he launches a net and fires a few cannonballs into it. "WEEEE~~~~" He laughs as he heads to the island. "I guess... we can go back now.. thanks to them.." Jasmine sweatdrops. 



> *With the Devil's Luck Pirates...*
> 
> They have regrouped back at the ship and Damien informs the two of the news, "YOU DID WHAT!" Roy shouts, "You made a deal with the Marines..." he says in awe.
> 
> ...



"That's the gist of it boys! it's a perfectly fine wager is it not? And how often do you get the chance to fight a marine where you know you can get away in the end?" He smiled, The rain was starting to feel homey now. "We'll be fighting indoors, she gave me a location, some sort of stadium...she wants to do one on one battles and have the townsfolk watch... Odd to me, but you know women." He shrugged and created a long road of dice. "Hop in boys." Followed by a three seated dice car "Uhh. is this thing..." "WERE OFF!!" Damien chuckled as the car sped off.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2010)

Jax was enjoying the fight immensely, though it would've been better had the two actually been seeking to hurt each other. Both of the fighters seemed to posses devil fruits, or perhaps the one with knives was just inhumanly good at dodging.

The girl, however, intrigued him most. She seemed to have the ability to create bubbles. Jax had to admit it was strange, but he had heard of, and even seen stranger powers than that before. He was carefully taking notes, making a precise tally in his mind, and so far this girl looked very promising.

Maybe she was looking for a partner.

He had turned away from the fight for just a moment to see who kept poking him in the back when a large explosion sent his minds reeling. Jax looked up in surprise to see a marine holding the girl's bounty poster, sending red lasers out of his hands. Jax grunted to himself, shaking dust and debris out of his hair. Apparently he wasn't the only one who had noticed the girl. His mind whirled, focusing on the marine.

_Tall. Dark Haired. Caucasian. No visible signs of rank...no, wait. Lieutenants marking. Firing highly offensive red colored laser. Most likely long to mid range fighter. Must close distance if going to have a chance._

Jax took of running towards the marine, but a seeming wall of people stop him from getting close to the fight. "Dammit!" He muttered, trying to push forward. "Out of the way!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 3, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Rose was actually cringing at the last second as her Bubble Cannon was about to hit Gatrom, fearing that she put a little too much omph into it, so to speak. She didn't want to be the one responsible to put her own enforcer in the hospital after all.
> 
> As a crazy laser suddenly pops her bubble construct, for a second she thought excitedly that it was Gatrom's doing but then a loud and arrogant voice immediately brought that notion crashing down.
> 
> ...



Pride glares down at the two pirates, "That wasn't too bad, guess that losers got a good eye," he says referring to Gatrom saving Rose.

"Not like it matters, they'll both be-" before he can finish the sentence he thrusts his arm out and shoots a blast of red aura from the palm of his hand, disintegrating an incoming arrow, "An arrow? *ARE YOU KIDDING ME!*" his voice echoes throughout the stadium, and he begins to laugh, "Oh man, this is a bigger joke assignment than I thought."

He forms two guns with his hands and his index finger tips begin to glow, "TRY TO SURVIVE THIS GIRLIES! IT SURE WOULD SUCK IF I KILLED YOU!" he shouts to them before letting off a barrage of Red Bullets from his finger tips. 

The chaotic blasts begin crashing into the stands, taking out chunks of spectators at a time, "You dead yet! I can't see from up here?" he just keeps letting off blasts.

*Back in Town...*

Gluttony spots a resteraunt, "F-food," he heads for it but then he hears something disturbing. The familiar sounds of his leader's aura blasts causing destruction in a nearby arena.

He takes a look at the food and then back towards the arena. He grits his teeth, "Damn..." and then heads towards the arena.

*With the Crimson Fist Pirates...*

They return to the island and head back to Old Man's Spice. As they enter they see the Jolly Rodger's are already chowing down, "MOUU!" James shouts at Derrick, a giant chunk of meat in his mouth and pouring pounds of sugar on another piece of meat.

"T-that's disgusting," he says rubbing the back of his head, "Well we took out the marines Old Man," he informs the resteraunt's owner before taking a seat.

*"WHAT ABOUT US!"* the Jolly Rodgers shout, "..." he looks at them for a moment, "Well we took out hte marines Old Man," he repeats, *"HEY!"*

*With the Devil's Luck Pirates...*

Aaron holds onto his seat with a death's grip, while Roy holds on with one hand, his other on his blade, "LET ME OFF OF THIS THING!" Roy shouts, "I'LL WALK I DON'T CARE!"

Damien shrugs, "Ok, Dice Eject!" the dice seat that Roy is seated on shoots up and forces him out of the car. He lands on top of the Dice Road, but the end of the dice road lifts up to form the new front of the road, and catches Roy in the mix.

"Gwah! What the hell!" he continues to be carried up by the dice road until they finally road the Arena.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 3, 2010)

*Impel Down...*
Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong waits until Chief Warden Lolly is out of view and then taps the bars of Phoenix D. Roy's cell. They're not seastone he muses with a smirk. Suddenly he walks right through the steel bars, his body phasing through them. As he passes through to the other side of the cell, his body glows a bright indigo for a second and then returns to normal. He stops a few feet in front of Roy who just sits cross legged, staring at him with that perpetual grin of his.

"I hope you're proud of the example you've set!" Archer tells him with a frown. He reaches into his pocket and produces two bounty posters, which he tosses at Roy.  

The former Pirate now prisoner grabs them up with a confused face. "Eh what's this?" he mumbles as he stares at the posters. His eyes widen suddenly as he sees the familiar faces of the two blonde girls who look so similar, and yet couldn't be more different. 

*Phoenix D. Rose
Bounty: 10 Million

Amelia Armstrong
Bounty: 10 Million *

Roy's face of confusion breaks out into an eager smile and then he begins laughing, a loud and joyous sounds which fills the enter corridor. "That's my girls!!" 

Archer narrows his eyes at Roy, "You think it's funny that they're both wanted criminals? Cause I don't..."  

Roy continues staring at the girls pictures in amazement, "Yer better then that Archer...don't pretend that you share the same ideals as yer corrupt government. To them they're criminals...but to me they're embracing their destiny!" 

Archer shakes his head and sighs, "Yeah well their destiny ends here and now. I've sent a marine group to bring them in." 

Roy looks at Archer with a hint of disappointment, "You can't deny a man or woman their freedom Archer!" 

"Look's who's talking!" Archer snorts back. 

*Ember Island...*
Amelia's eyes widen as the Marine disintegrates her arrow. "Not good!" Amelia exclaims, rolling away from her seat and diving away as he sends a wave of red energy bullets in her direction. The seat that she was just crouching behind explodes and she lands into a crowd of bystanders trying to escape. Some how she ends up landing on a boy (Jax) who breaks  her fall. 

"Sorry!" she exclaims. 

Meanwhile from the arena floor, Rose narrows her eyes at the carnage being caused by Pride. She hates Marines a lot to be sure, but she never met any Marine like this, who just kills people for sport. 

"YOU SON OF A BITCH!" she snarls at Pride, feeling her body tremble with anger. "We've gotta stop that fool!!" she tells Gatrom. In her anger she doesn;t even wait for him to respond. 

She points her palms downward at the ground and fires a bubble that explodes and blasts her into the air towards Pride. She flies uncontrollably at him however, due to her inexperience, and lands in a heap a couple of meters away. Rose springs right back up though and forms two bubbles the size of softballs, making them extra hard and dense so this fool's beams won't pop them so easily. 

"FIGHT ME YA DANG COWARD!!" she yells and tosses the two bubbles like baseballs at the Marine. She speeds in behind the bubble attack and compresses the air around both her palms, forming another bubble, but as big as a basketball, just like the one that sent that fool Marine back on Dice Island flying away. She calls this attack, Bubble Piston, and that's what it is, a piston that'll send this jerk flying back into whatever hole he crawled out of.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 3, 2010)

*Gavuu Island*

*With Marcus and Claire*

"I'm fine, now leave me alone" Claire said roughly. "It is true that I am a fine man indeed, and because I am as great as I am I will accompany you outside" Marcus said getting to his feet. "Geez, he is unbelievable" Claire muttered to herself as she broke into a run to get away from Marcus. "That should have put some distance between the girl and that fool" Claire said in her strange voice. "Ah yes a light jog will put us in a romantic mood" Marcus said from beside Claire much to her dismay.

As Marcus ran alongside Claire, constantly twisting her threats to leave her alone, to suite his ego, she finally decided to just let him be. Claire turned a corner and as Marcus made to follow her he found his path blocked. "Why don't you leave the girl alone buddy?" he said in a slimy voice. "Sorry adoring fan" Marcus said trying to push past the man, "I don't have the time to sign autographs." The man tossed Marcus backwards and suddenly Marcus' demeanor changed. "Heaven might forgive you for blocking my path but I won't!"

"Just try me kid" the man said assuming a fighting stance. "Don't be surprised if you can't keep up with my soru" Marcus said, "I am the man with over 10,000 doukiri and the master of rokushiki after all." The man rolled his eyes in annoyance as Marcus rambled, "Soru!" Marcus said disappearing from where he stood. However instead of appearing near the guy or behind him as intended Marcus ended up in a sprawled heap before the man.

"Is this kid serious?" the man mused out loud. "Blast" Marcus said in annoyance, "this technique is too small for a man as big as me!" "He isn't serious?" the man said in disbelief. Suddenly Marcus was in front of him, "Rokushiki is a waste of time for someone as small as you" Marcus said hitting the man in the stomach hard. "This little brat is strong!" the man thought to himself as he staggered backwards. "Tell me your name and I will bless you and see to it you get a properly burial my child" Marcus said seriously.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 3, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With the Crimson Fist Pirates...*
> 
> They return to the island and head back to Old Man's Spice. As they enter they see the Jolly Rodger's are already chowing down, "MOUU!" James shouts at Derrick, a giant chunk of meat in his mouth and pouring pounds of sugar on another piece of meat.
> 
> ...



"You realize without my help you'd be dead right now." Joseph took a large bite out of a hunk of meat. "Seriously, i could have let you die but im a nice guy." He took a swig of cola. "And because im such a nice guy, you can keep my sister in your crew!" He smiled. "FUCK YOU!" Jasmine grumbled. "Hey, you guys are eating up all the shops food!" Dante growls. "Be respectable! we have other customers to feed you know!" He shook his head and headed back to the kitchen. "Sheesh.. grruummpy." Joseph shook his head.


> *With the Devil's Luck Pirates...*
> 
> Aaron holds onto his seat with a death's grip, while Roy holds on with one hand, his other on his blade, "LET ME OFF OF THIS THING!" Roy shouts, "I'LL WALK I DON'T CARE!"
> 
> ...



The three pirates walk into a large stadium with shouts and cheers abound."Wow, i didn't think they'd have such a thing here." Damien blinked. "Alright, Are you prepared?" Katherine and three hooded figures stood in the middle of the stadium. "Yes indeed, How shall we decide who goes first?" Katherine pointed at Aaron. "He'll fight Jesibelle." one of the cloaked figures tossed of their hood and stretched. "It's so nice to be out of that! It was horrible! my hair better not be messed up Katherine or i will be very upset with you!" she grumbled. "I hope your ready." Katherine grinned.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Mar 3, 2010)

Rock slowly mopped the floor pushing the map back and forth back and forth.He watched as the higher officers walked around him.Rock was feeling a little on edge he has been here for about a month and all they had him do was clean.He walked over to the window to see everyone training.He placed his hands under his chin and used the mop to hold himself up as he let out a sigh."Ugh why can't I be out there doing stuff like that.Instead I am stuck in here cleaning." Rock jumped back a little and tried to imitate the moves of the people outside.He lifted up the mop and swung it back,as he did this a commanding officer was walking by and the mop hit him in the face.Rock jumped back to face him and straightened up."I....I....am sorry sir" the commanding officer look extremely upset "*Boy what is your name?*" Rock swallowed hard as he slowly spoke "M..M...My name is Rock sir" the officer slowly wiped his face with is sleeve "*Ahh well Rock you can have fun down in the Laundry Room for the next 4 months!*"

The officer walked away talking to himself under his breath.Rock let out a long moan as he put the mop in the bucket and proceeded to put it away.Awhile later he sat in the laundry room watching the clothes in the washer roll around.As he did so he thought about the day he meet the marine and made his decision to follow his dream.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 3, 2010)

*Ember Island...*

Pride seizes fire, "Well that's enough of that," he takes a closer look at the destruction he had caused, "Well this isn't a bad start. Looks like I'll be getting all the fun since the rest of the crew can't hunt down their own little girls to kill...Er well, almost kill."

Suddenly the loud mouthed little girl pops up to the top of the arena with him, spouting some nonsense.

"FIGHT ME YA DANG COWARD!!" she yells and tosses the two bubbles like baseballs at the Marine. She speeds in behind the bubble attack and compresses the air around both her palms, forming another bubble, but as big as a basketball, just like the one that sent that fool Marine back on Dice Island flying away. 

"Who says I'm afraid to fight you? I just wanted to see if you could survive that first little test of mine, plus it's always fun to let off some steam like that," he grins.

 He watches the first two bubbles come straight at him, "Lets check these out," he holds up his two hands and they begin to glow blue. Each bubble smacks into one of his hands, but do not break his shields. He feels the force give a little push and the air from the popped bubbles blow his hair and clothes back.

"Lets hope this one is stronger," he says forming a long orange sword in his hand. He grips it with two hands and blocks the incoming attack. However it begins to push him back, so he blasts a yellow aura from the bottom of his feet to balance it out.

"Seems we're at a bit of a stalemate," he propels himself to the left a bit with his yellow aura, sliding off of the bubbles and slashing her across the shoulder, "Oh, first blood, nothing like it."

He propels himself right behind her after the slash and holds his open palm out while holding the sword in the other, "You can thank your Uncle for this one," he says with an evil grin. BAM! He lets off a red blast from his palm right for her back.

*Down Below...*

Gluttony rushes towards the entrance, though it is flooded with the remaining survivors attempting to escape, "Coming through,"  he pushes, "Coming through," they continue to knock into him, "MOVE IT!"

He takes in a massive amount of air and then puffs it out through his body, *"Fat Balloon!"* his fat expands out and sends everyone flying in different directions, "Now that's more like it..." he reaches into his side and pulls out the four bounties from in his flab.

He looks up and spots Pride doing his usual gruesome job, "Seems he's taking care of this one," he tosses Rose's poster into the wind. 

He then spots one of the two men, the less grimy one, in the center of the arena, "Well atleast two are here," BAM! The wall of the arena gets broken down and a large shadowy figure walks through.

"Oh hey there Wrath...I guess that entrance works too..." he cracks his neck and then looks around. He points at the man Gluttony was observing, *"He's good to kill correct?"*

Gluttony sighs and nods, *"Perfect..."* he says slowly approaching the Pirate.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 3, 2010)

*Aaron vs Jesibelle*

Aaron steps forward, "You still look beautiful to me, though the hoods do provide a wonderful atmosphere," he says to his opponent, "So would you like to have the first-" CRACK! the marine wraps one of her whips around Aaron's ankle.

"Don't worry about little things like that hun, this will be over soon anyway," he pulls on her whip and causes Aaron to be lifted off his feet. She pulls back her second whip, "And it's already over!" she says going to crack it forward but her hand does not move. 

Aaron falls on his back, "Well that worked nicely," she examines her arm and sees that it is being held by hardened ink, the other end being attached to the wall. 

Her eyes grow wide as she looks at her arm. Aaron takes this oppertunity to free his ankle, "Hm?" she turns towards the Pirate, eyes filled with rage, "You-You've ruined...MY JACKET!" she starts letting her whips fly like crazy, Aaron narrowly dodges each one, "It's just-" Dodge, "Ink," Dodge, "It will," dodge, "Wash right out," he says diving out of the way of another attack.

"I've researched it thoroughly," he says adjusting his glasses, "SHUT UP YOU LITTLE NERD!" she pulls her whips back, "When we win we get to do whatever we want with you...You'll be my little slave boy and clean my clothes for eternity for such a crime!"

Aaron sweatdrops, "Do you really expect to be a Marine without getting your clothes dirty in battle...?" 

"SHUT IT!" she whips at him once again, "Alright, it's my turn," he holds up his arm and allows the whip to wrap around his wrist, "Let's test your dedication to your cleanliness," he says sending ink speeding down the whip and straight for it's wielder.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 3, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Ember Island...*
> 
> Pride seizes fire, "Well that's enough of that," he takes a closer look at the destruction he had caused, "Well this isn't a bad start. Looks like I'll be getting all the fun since the rest of the crew can't hunt down their own little girls to kill...Er well, almost kill."
> 
> ...



Things were getting bad quick. Zengai had jumped down from the stands to help, but now two new marines had shown up on the arena floor. The fat one seemed to have his eye on Zengai and slowly started walking towards him.

_"Your about to get cut if you take one step closer..."_ Zengai says the the approaching marine. The marine then stops and delibritely takes exactly one more step towards the swordsman.

"Now you've done it..." Gatrom muttered to himself as he watched the swordsman rush at the new marine preforming viscous combos of slashes. The second marine, the one that had busted through the wall, had not said anything yet but seemed to be pissed about something and was staring straight at Gatrom.

"Now hold on a second big fella. I can see that you might have a little bit of roid rage going on here... but there's no reason you need to get so worked up. What do you think the janitors are going to say when they have to clean up that mess you just made? I doubt they'll be pleased. You sho..." Gatrom didn't have time to finish his next sentence as Wrath threw a powerful punch at him. Due to his devil fruit, he was able to evade it in time, but he could still feel the power that was behind it.

"Hmm... looks like your not just a big pushover. But, it doesn't matter. You see the thing is I've got two damsels in distress up there in the stands and their waiting for their prince in shinning armor. So if you're not gonna get out of my way, I guess I just have to beat you senseless before I rescue them." Gatrom said as he pulled out his new weapons.

Darting quickly to the side, Gatrom jumped up as high as he could preforming a downward slash towards Wrath's head.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 3, 2010)

*Gatrom vs Wrath*

This guy was annoying, Wrath couldn't stand guys like him who couldn't just shut up and fight. Let your strength do the talking, not your oversized mouth...The guy did have some moves though. He whipped out a pair of knives and leaped to the sky with them. He then came straight down at the Marine.

For a big guy he is suprisingly fast for his size, Wrath manages to take a step back and avoid the slash. He then goes for another punch but he evades it as well, *"Little fly..."* he said as he avoids another attack.

Wrath punches his open palm, _*"Guess I'll give him a little something..."*_ he pulled back his fist and charged forward. Though Gatrom saw the attack coming with his Fruit, anyone could see this broadcasted punch coming. 

He spins around it and slashes Wrath's arm, *"Looks like he took the bait..."* after recieving the slash to the arm, which felt more like a mosquito bite to the giant among men, he quickly bent the arm and went for a thrusting elbow straight at the pirate.

*With Gluttony...*

*"Blubber Heels,"* the fat around his feet began to expand and he used them to bounce himself back a bit away from the incoming swordsmen, "Not a fan of fighting swordsmen. I can, but like I said, not a fan."

He closes his eyes and listens carefully, through all of the battle and destruction going on he hears something all too familiar, "Looks like a better suited opponent is about to arrive..."

From the skies a black hooded man falls into the arena and crashes on top of the swordsmen, "I'll leave the rest to you Sloth, I'll be looking for the other girl," he says heading away from the two, not even paying any mind that Sloth is still asleep after his crash into the arena. 

Wrath looks in the corner of his eye and spots Sloth after he crashed, knowing that it was his handy work from when he chucked him from the ship.

Gluttony heads through the stands, "Now where is this girl..." he says looking at her Bounty Poster.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Mar 3, 2010)

Rock sat in the laundry room in a daze when the food bell went off.He hoped up and headed upstairs to get some food.On his way up he heard some people talking about Lt.Waters was on his way back, Rock raised an eyebrow at the news but just shrugged it off as he went into the mess hall.He quickly got his food and sat down getting ready to eats his food as he heard more and more people going on about the news.He quickly dug into his food and then spit it out as he stood up and looked around._"Oh my god! this is it, the moment I have been waiting for.I can use this chance to sneak onto a ship and fight some real pirates"_.Rock quickly sat down and finished his food as quickly as possible.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 4, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Gatrom vs Wrath*
> 
> This guy was annoying, Wrath couldn't stand guys like him who couldn't just shut up and fight. Let your strength do the talking, not your oversized mouth...The guy did have some moves though. He whipped out a pair of knives and leaped to the sky with them. He then came straight down at the Marine.
> 
> ...



Gatrom had taken the bait and attacked Wrath's arm. However, the large man seemed to not even notice the large gash that appeared on his arm and instead turned to attack Gatrom. Gatrom saw this movement beforehand due to his devil fruit but due to the injuries he had received in his fight with Rose, he wasn't able to dodge in time. Not the first time today, he cursed that while he could keep up with his opponents, his body wasn't fast enough to respond the way he would have liked.

As the large man's elbow drew nearer, Gatrom braced himself for the impact. Wrath's blow was no normal punch as once again Gatrom found himself flying backward. After finally rolling to a stop, Gatrom didn't feel much like moving. He used his tongue to feel the inside of his mouth, and felt that the had a couple of teeth missing. Slowly, he raised his head and finally got to his feet.

After stopping for a second to catch his breath, Gatrom came up with a plan. He quickly threw both knives in a straight line towards wrath. He followed the knives himself, preparing to attack the large man no matter which way he dodged, and thanks to Gatrom's devil fruit, he would know how Wrath would handle the attack before even Wrath knew.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 4, 2010)

*Cross Town...*
Robbie propels himself over the Dragon Puppet's fireball and lands onto the railing of a mid sized schooner behind him. "Almost got singed by that one!" he exclaims as he rolls over the railing to a standing position. 

The Dragon puppet roars at him and lifts off into the air, it's long mechanical wings propelling it upwards. Where's it getting the energy to move like that? he wonders. Robbie points his axe dial at the Dragon while it's in mid air and activates the trigger. *"Axe Spin!"* Spiraling slashing waves, capable of cutting through rock, burst from the dial and fly at the Dragon. Suddenly the Dragon spins laterally and avoids the slashes and snorts a fireball at Robbie from it's black mechanical snout. 

Robbie dives away as the fireball hits the deck where he was just standing. *BABOOM! * The fireball rips apart the deck in an explosion. "I can't beat him while I'm grounded and he's in the air!" Robbie snarls. He looks down at his right side where his still healing slash wound lays, transforming might reopen it, but then again he tends to heal faster in his Griffin form anyway. I'm going to have to risk it! he realizes.  

Just as the Dragon swoops in from above to launch another fireball, Robbie reaches deep down into that inner beast of his and he starts to transform, his brown eyes suddenly flaring a bright amber. The Dragon spits another fireball at the still transforming Robbie, and it hits. *BABOOM!* Smoke and debris fly everywhere from the fiery impact. The Dragon puppet roars in triumph, but then a something fast moving, leaving golden streaks of light, flies out of the black smoke from below. 

Robbie appears in front of the Dragon puppet, in his , part Eagle, part Lion, part him, he supposes. His thick light brown coat of feather's cast's off a golden tinge of light, as he hovers in front of the Dragon like puppet. 

"You're in my domain now!" Robbie growls with a smirk, his voice sounding much deeper and more feral. 

*With Helen...*
Closeby to where Robbie engages in an aerial dogfight with his Draconic foe, we can here the thunderous sounds of steel clashing against steel from within a black galleon. The hull of the ship shakes rapidly as if a titanic struggle is occurring within. Suddenly a loud female voice can be heard screaming from within...

*"PHOENIX LASH!" *

The rear of the hull explodes outwards with violent force and the puppet woman flies out like a cannonball, landing onto the ground in a crumpled heap. If it were just human, most of it's bones would likely be broken.  

Helen appears at the large hole within the hull, panting heavily, her clothes coated in blood, making her bright blue eyes stand out in contrast. She peers curiously at the puppet creature, hoping that it's finally over. The black cloak covering the puppet's body falls to pieces, revealing a crude and human like body made of Oda knows what. It reminds her of a doll more then anything. Helen smirks at the irony, yeah a doll with a giant sword and spiked whip bent on killing me, she amends. 

Suddenly the rhythmic clockwork noise echoes from within the puppet woman, and it spasms back to life. It literally floats back to a standing position and turns around to faces Helen, with that emotionless face. Helen sighs as this war of attrition begins to take its toll. Flesh and blood has its limits, even the great Whitebeard himself had a limit, and so does she. This puppet however just seems to keep on chugging. 

Helen leaps down to the floor and squares up with the puppet woman. The way it hovers like that, reminds her of something she can't quite remember. She eyes it's chest and torso, so far she hasn't been able to pierce it. 

"Let's see what makes you tick!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 4, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Pride propels himself right behind her after the slash and holds his open palm out while holding the sword in the other, "You can thank your Uncle for this one," he says with an evil grin. BAM! He lets off a red blast from his palm right for her back.



Rose immediately realizes after her first few exchange with this fool, that he's far stronger then the Marines she's fought before. Any normal person might be shaking for fear and probably just give up and beg for mercy, but not her, not a proud bearer of the initial D. No this just makes her want to try harder and wallop this guy into the Calm Belt if she can. 

However as Pride implies something about her Uncle, she only has one Uncle after all, Rose loses her focus for just a second. "Uncle Archie?!" she exclaims. 

Pride suddenly zips around her with great speed and unleashes another of his red energy blasts. Rose barely has time to form a bubble at the last second. The sphere of dense air forms around her body, as big as a tent, but she doesn't have time to harden it, due to her lack of experience. The red energy lance blasts through the thin lining of the bubble causing it to pop. The Bubble manages to absorb some of the impact but the rest hits her back full force, ripping through the back of her shirt and searing her skin. 

Rose grunts in pain as she falls face first onto the ground. She muscles through the pain though, and thankfully so, as Pride suddenly appears in the air, right over her back, with bloodlust in his eyes. He forms an orange glowing spear in his hands and thrusts it at her, still being careful to avoid a vital organ due to his orders to bring these girls in alive, and yet not really caring if he accidentally "slips." 

Something in Rose's mind screams at her to move, and she does. She rolls away just as Pride's spear stabs into the ground where she was just laying only a second ago. Rose cartwheels back to her feet and tosses five softball sized bubbles, rapid fire like a baseball pitcher, and much harder then any baseball pitcher could ever throw a fastball. It's a feint though as Rose suddenly launches a bubble beneath her that explodes and sends her flying high over Pride. 

As Rose hovers over him and begins to fall back down, she forms the densest and heaviest bubble around her body that she can make, and suddenly she falls down onto Pride with tremendous velocity, like a huge 15 meter wide anvil falling over his head. 
*
"BUBBLE BUSTER!!"* Rose cries as she falls, randomly inventing a name for this improvised attack. Sounds cool to her though. 

*With Amelia...*
"Sorry!" Amelia tells the boy (Jax) sincerely who had thankfully broken her fall, and saved her several severe black and blues. She quickly rises to her feet, scanning the chaotic arena for her sister Rose. She tries to fight her way through the mass of panicked bystanders.

"Oh there you are! Geez I thought I'd never find you!"  a slightly annoyed voice tells her from behind. 

Amelia turns around and comes face to face with a very thickly built man, in truth a bit overweight really. He stares at a bounty poster and then back at her as if confirming to himself something. "Yup it's you," he says with a smirk, and casually tosses away the poster. 

Amelia doesn't even wait for the man to make a move on her, and quickly draws five steel tipped arrows onto her bow and aims them at him. "I don't want to hurt you...so just back away!"

The man laughs at her, "Trust me you won't!" he responds without worry. 

"I warned you!" Amelia quickly fires all five arrows, again each at a not vital area, because she's not a killer, and because she can, she's that good of a marksman. 
_
Long ago on Peach Island..._
A bow suddenly pierces through the left eyes of a straw dummy. 300 meters away on a grassy hill stands a 13 year old Amelia with her bow and arrow in hand.

"Whoo! You're a sureshot for sure!" her uncle Archer tells her, standing beside her. He has to squint at the dummy, which Amelia can easily make out, right down to the minute detail. 

"Daddy was a pretty good sniper too, right?" she asks him. 

"Pretty good? Hell he was _great_, one of the best!" Archer pats her on the shoulder, "Like father like daughter."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 4, 2010)

Pyro said:


> Gatrom had taken the bait and attacked Wrath's arm. However, the large man seemed to not even notice the large gash that appeared on his arm and instead turned to attack Gatrom. Gatrom saw this movement beforehand due to his devil fruit but due to the injuries he had received in his fight with Rose, he wasn't able to dodge in time. Not the first time today, he cursed that while he could keep up with his opponents, his body wasn't fast enough to respond the way he would have liked.
> 
> As the large man's elbow drew nearer, Gatrom braced himself for the impact. Wrath's blow was no normal punch as once again Gatrom found himself flying backward. After finally rolling to a stop, Gatrom didn't feel much like moving. He used his tongue to feel the inside of his mouth, and felt that the had a couple of teeth missing. Slowly, he raised his head and finally got to his feet.
> 
> After stopping for a second to catch his breath, Gatrom came up with a plan. He quickly threw both knives in a straight line towards wrath. He followed the knives himself, preparing to attack the large man no matter which way he dodged, and thanks to Gatrom's devil fruit, he would know how Wrath would handle the attack before even Wrath knew.



Wrath sighs as he sees the incoming knives and digs into his pockets. As they approach he pulls his hands out of his pockets, now covered in large brass knuckles. He smacks the knives out of the sky.

*"These things make it a lot less personal,"* he says referring to his brass knuckles. He throws a punch towards Gatrom but it is a feint, Gatrom attempts to slide in and get a hit in his stomach but with blazing speed Wrath slams an uppercut right into Gatrom's stomach.

Though he certainly saw this coming it came much too fast for him to do anything about it, *"But they do give a little something extra,"* he clenches his fist tighter as it digs into his chest and three spikes extend out of the knuckles and stab into his chest. He then continues to follow up with the punch and sends Gatrom flying towards the stands.




StrawHat4Life said:


> Rose immediately realizes after her first few exchange with this fool, that he's far stronger then the Marines she's fought before. Any normal person might be shaking for fear and probably just give up and beg for mercy, but not her, not a proud bearer of the initial D. No this just makes her want to try harder and wallop this guy into the Calm Belt if she can.
> 
> However as Pride implies something about her Uncle, she only has one Uncle after all, Rose loses her focus for just a second. "Uncle Archie?!" she exclaims.
> 
> ...



*Pride vs Rose...*

Pride watches as the incoming "Bubble Buster" as she called it comes straight at him. He grins, "YOUR ONE LUCKY GIRL!" he shouts, his right hand glows red and his left hand glows blue, "I'VE ONLY SHOWED THIS ONE TIME AND THERE ARE UNFORTUNATELY NO SURVIVORS FOR ME TO GET AN OPINION FROM!"

He slams his hands together and a purple ball of energy about the size of a soccer ball forms, *"Purple Combustion!"* he tosses it a bit in the air and activates the yellow aura in his right heel and it propels his foot at high speeds into the ball, making sure to cover his foot with blue aura.

The purple ball fires like a bullet straight for the bubble covered girl and slams straight into it, as it makes contact a massive explosion fills the air. Pride quickly throws up a Blue Shield to protect himself and then watches the show from the ground.

*Gluttony vs Amelia...*

The Marine quickly pulls out an assault rifle from his fat, shooting the arrows down as he pulls it out, *"It will take a lot more than arrows to defeat me I'm afraid,"* before he can go for an attack of his own a massive explosion catches their attention.

*"So that's how he blew up Evermore's ship..."* he says thinking back to the Ensign's uncalled for death..."*He really doesn't know the meaning of restraint."*

He eyes the girl and catches himself about to drool but stops himself. He recalls back when they faced the Bluebell pirates...Nothing quite beats the taste of devouring another human..."*What're you thinking..."* he says holding his head.

*"These explosions sure are inspirational,"* he says pulling out several small balls from his pocket, *"Inhale,"* he begins to sunction all of the small balls into various sections of his fat.

He then holds his palm out, *"Exhale!"* he fires on of the small explosive balls that he sucked into his palm straight for the girl.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2010)

*Jax*

Jax cursed again, but another fleeing spectator caught his knee and he hit the ground. Trying to push himself up he was suddenly very violently shoved onto the stands again - this time by a young girl looking remarkably similar to the one in the arena. This one however, was slightly taller and more mature, and had a quiver strapped across her back.

"No trouble." Jax muttered, jumping to his feet. But the girl was already off again, engaging a new marine in a fight. Jax looked wildly around, but he seemed to be in no immediate danger, turning his attention back to the arena entrance. The last of the spectators were sprinting out, forcing their way through a small group of highly armed marines. "Damn." Jax muttered. Jut what he needed. From what he could see the one on one fights looked fairly even, so even a minor nuisance could push them either way...meaning these marines were far more dangerous for the girl in the arena than they would've been normally. Sighing, Jax began to run forward. He needed to stop the marines before they began shooting.

As he ran, a marine raised his rifle and fired. Jax's hand shot upwards to protect his face, but the bullet went wide, and instead an explosion of blue-white energy appeared in front of him. It nearly knocked Jax off his feet but he stopped just in time, instead watching as more explosions appeared in a line, finally hitting the marines and sending them flying in different directions. 

Jax grinned. Maybe Kent was right about this Devil Fruit thing. Now he just needed something to call that attack.

"Shockwave."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 4, 2010)

*Envy...*

He walked through the town, a bored look on his face, "Where the hell are these guys? Where the hell are the others for that matter?" he said lifting his shades up and looking around.

A giant mob of people were headed straight for him in a panic. One pushed into him, "Watch it!" he shouts clawing the man down with his freshly grown fishmen claws.

He starts ripping into the civilians visciously as they came. He looks around at the blood and body covered street, "Guess I got a little carried away..." he shrugs and continues his stroll towards an Arena in the distance.

*Back at the Arena...*

As Pride watches as his explosion engulfs the sky he looks down at a mass amount of marines rushing the stadium, "Eh?" he clenches his fist with his free hand, keeping the shield up with his other.

It begins to glow red, "OI! BASTARDS! THIS IS OUR JOB..." he chucks a blast of red energy straight at the group of marines and the strange boy in the midst of them, "SO STAY THE HELL OUT!" he then lets off two more blasts, just for good measure.

*Meanwhile, Back at the Damnation...*

Lust sits back at the pitch black ship, fantasizing about what he could do to the Big Vice Admiral's Little Girls..."I-I can't take it anymore..." he says begining to salivate.

He engulfs himself in his own shadow and seconds later reappears in the shadows of the stadium, "I knew they'd be here..." he says raspily from the shadows. He looks back and forth at the two, and eventually sets his eyes on the one facing off against Gluttony..."I'll make my move soon..." he says licking his lips.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 4, 2010)

*Impel Down...*
Clemens stands with her hands on her hips, in front of the great gates of Impel Down, fuming at being disrespected like this and turned into Archer's "Taxi Girl."  

Just as she begins to contemplate trying to trap Archer in her mirror room (no easy feat considering he's a Logia Devil Fruit user) the way she did with Garrick all those years ago, suddenly she notices a massive battleship come into view through the gates of justice. Her eyes narrow at the ship, it's the Dark Justice IV. 

"What is he doing here," she mutters curiously, and by he, she means her former protege, Jr. Lt. Samuel Arkins. After the ship docks, Arkins appears at the deck and walks down the gangplank towards her. She smirks at just how "unofficer" like his attire is. He wears a sleeveless Marine shirt, with black pants and heavy duty steel capped black boots. A white hood is thrown low over his face over a marine cap that totally obscures the upper part of his face. She's also happy to notice that he wears the Gunblade she gave to him over his back. 

Arkins seems surprised at first to see her but quickly salutes her. She looks at him dubiously, "What are you doing here Lt.?" 

Arkins shrugs in a bothered fashion, "We were on the way to deal with the cult situation, but enroute I was informed that we would be joined by two new recruits...two idiots, I don't know who. All I know is that their skills could come in useful for the upcoming mission." 

He suddenly inclines his head towards Clemens and speaks in a low voice, "Prince is with me as well." 

Clemens narrows her eyes at him in surprise, "The fool, I should've known. Have you taken care of him?" 

Arkins smirks back at her, a rarity for someone who shows such little emotion, "He's my newest Seaman Recruit." 

Clemens laughs in response, "He's become the new Goodfellow!" 

"Who?"

"A fool from the original TFAJ...no one of import really."

Arkins nods and looks around impatiently. He's eager to get this top secret mission done. "Just where are these fools?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 4, 2010)

*Amelia vs. Gluttony...*
Amelia watches with disgust as the obese Marine knocks her knocks her arrows out of the air with a gun, pulled from within the flabs of his fat no less. 

Gluttony sucks in several small metal balls, she eyes them intently, quickly realizing that they're bombs. He's a devil fruit user, she realizes, just not some random slob. 

Suddenly he fires four of the tiny bombs at her, out of the palm of his chubby hand. Can't dodge the explosion from those things she realizes. Only one option. Amelia moves her right hand towards her quiver quickly, with the fluid precision that can only come from years of training. She eyes the metal explosives as they fly at her. She focuses with all of her ability, and fires off four arrows at the same time. The four arrows hit the four explosives. *BABOOM!* 

The giant explosion rocks Amelia off her feet and she lands headfirst five rows down into a pile of shattered seats. Pain rockets up and down her body and she sees stars for a second. She attempts to get up but falls back to one knee. Out of the corner of her eye she sees a figure slams into the ground in the center of the arena. 

"ROSE!" she screams, but she has no time to react as Gluttony charges forward. Amelia glares at the obese Marine, and draws an arrow she didn't think she'd have to use. Something she cobbled together while on the way to the arena. Instead of an arrow head, a small silver cap is attached, filled with natural gas. She fires the arrow right in front of Gluttony and it shatters in the air, sending the potent substance filtering all about him. 

Amelia smirks at him and draws her only other modified arrow, "Burn!" she exclaims. She fires the arrow right at Gluttony and it lights ablaze while it flies through the air. As it makes contact with the natural gas around him the reaction is obvious. *BABOOOM!* The entire section around the Marine explodes into a fireball. 

Amelia doesn't even wait to see the result of her handiwork. She turns around to make a run towards her sister. Once thing has become painfully obvious to her, these Marines, whoever they are, are on a whole different level. 

We can't win she realizes, we need to get the hell out of here. 

_*With Rose...*_
Rose lays back in a crater in the center of the arena, her face blackened and blood trickling down her forehead. Pride's attack had canceled out the effect of her bubble, and exploded with potent results. The fact that she made the bubble so hard is pretty much the only reason why's she still alive. However, she still feels as if she's been tossed through a meat grinder. 

He's too strong she realizes. I can't compete with him yet. Rose however still wills her battered body to get back up. 

"So friggin what!" she exclaims confidently, still assured that nothing will stand in the way of her destiny. There's no middleground here for her, either she'll make it to the Grand Line or die trying. 

Rose staggers back and forth off balance as she glares up at Pride, but get's back her equilibrium. "I won't stop until you put me down for good!" she screams at him, shaking her fists at him. 

"YOU HEAR ME!!!" 

"I WON'T STOP!!" 

*Impel Down/Level 6...*
"You'll never stop those two girls!" Roy laughs at Archer, as the Marine confronts him in his very cell. 

"You can't stop destiny!" 

"I already have," Archer responds matter of factly. "I won't let them become wanted criminals." 

"Your brother would be ashamed of you!" Roy responds bluntly. 

Suddenly Archer lifts Roy from his sitting position in a blur of speed and slams him against the stone wall behind him with an impact that shakes the cell. He glares at Roy with eyes that begin to glow a bright indigo. "Don't you ever talk about my brother. He showed you mercy and you murdered him! The only reason why I haven't killed you yet is because Rose would be heartbroken...and I'm a man of justice!" 

Roy stares back at Archer calmly. "Is that what you think?"


----------



## Furious George (Mar 4, 2010)

*Impel Down...*

The ship moved through the mammoth Gates of Justice on the windless current. 

The Underwater Prison Impel Down... Fame had never seen the fortress until now. Never wanted to either. This place had become twice as raw since The Pirate King's Great Escape way back when. The only bright side to being here in the Pimped-Out Lieutenant's mind was getting material on a "scared straight" speech for the youth he constantly tried to steer down the right path. They would think twice about becoming pirates if Fame could give them detail about what a man's back looks like when a guard is done tenderizing it. 

Fame watched the shadows of Sea Kings retreat from the ship as they reached dock.

"Yo, Ken. How you feelin'?"

The burly marine was dunking barrels of water over his head, trying in vain to wash away the hangover. 

"Hm? Ughhh."

Bobby could only hope that his peers wouldn't notice it. They docked near a much larger battleship and stepped into Hell. To meet them was one BAD Redhead who he presumed was the infamous Vice-Admiral Clemens and a grave, hooded marine. Fame liked Clemens. He didn't know about the hooded marine. The hood was HIS thing... but he would behave himself. 

"Yo Yo YO, Lieutenant Bobby Fame and ma man Lieutenant Kenneth Forscythe has enta'd The Down! We ready to put in work!" 

He *tried* to behave himself, but the swag... it was too strong. He strolled up to the two while grabbing his crotch.

"Vice Admiral Beverley Clemens, right? LEMME FIND OUT that you'll be takin' over ma new squad! It'd be an honor!" 

He turned to the hooded guy. 

"Ma bad, son, that was rude of me. Gotta greet ladies first though, ya under-dig?! What it do, playboy?!"

Fame extended his hand to the marine.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 4, 2010)

Impel Down...
"Ma bad, son, that was rude of me. Gotta greet ladies first though, ya under-dig?! What it do, playboy?!"

Fame extended his hand to the marine.

Arkins eyes remain shrouded under his hood and Marine Cap. He just stares wordlessly at the man called Fame, nor does he take the man's hand. Finally he turns towards Clemens, "Is this a joke?" he asks her. 

Clemens, who has much more pressing concerns, shrugs and waves her hand dismissively at him, "I have no idea, but they..." she casts a look of minor disgust at Fame and his apparently hung over comrade, "...they are your problem." 

Then she smiles at Arkins with a hint of amusement in her voice, "Welcome to what Garrick had to deal with on a daily basis." 

"Ah yes and by the way," she tells Fame, "Junior Lt. Arkins here is my chosen representative to lead Taskforce Absolute Justice...and I can't have you outranking him," she thinks it over, "Therefore I'm hereby formally demoting you fellows to Ensign." 

"You can take it up with Fleet Admiral Meiji if you don't like it," she adds with a smirk.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 4, 2010)

*The Schicizaigou vs The Pheonix Pirates...*

Everything was happening so fast, Pride watched as his attack violently threw the small girl back down to the arena, "Oh right, was supposed to keep her alive," he leaps down and uses his yellow aura to slow his fall to a graceful landing. 

Lust watched from the corner as Gluttony was engulfed by an explosion, _"My chance!"_ he dives forward towards the center of the Arena, pouncing on top of Amelia. 

The smoke cleared from around the hefty Marine. However he was engulfed by a mass of his own fat. It slowly creeped back into his body, burnt as it was, though the excess fat was barely linked to him, meaning he hardly felt any pain from the attack.

"So...hungry..." he couldn't help but remember his hunger, "Must..." he looks down for Amelia however she was currently being mauled by Lust, "What the hell! I can't turn into that!" he said heading down to the arena, "I need control!"

Lust begins tearing into the archer's clothes, a savage look in his eyes, when Pride arives on the ground floor, *"LUST!"* he freezes in his position on top of the girl, *"What the hell do you think your doing!"*

Lust looks at Amelia and back to Pride, *"NO! I NEED THIS!"* he shouts in a crazed voice. He then lifts his arm up and clenching his fist. Pride's shadow leaps up from it's position and engulfs the Lt. In an instant he vanishes.

He then sees the battered Rose and Gluttony heading for him, *"STAY BACK!"* he shouts lifting his arms, causing their shadows to wrap around themselves, binding them in their places. He turns back to Amelia, *"YOU'RE MINE!"*


----------



## Furious George (Mar 4, 2010)

*Impel Down...*

Arkins eyes remain shrouded under his hood and Marine Cap. He just stares wordlessly at the man called Fame, nor does he take the man's hand. Finally he turns towards Clemens, "Is this a joke?" he asks her. 

Hard to tell behind the shades, but a look of confusion and out-right insult was all over Fame's face. Homie must've been out of his mind.

"Hol' up! Did this foo' jus-"

"I have no idea, but they..." Clemens cut off Bobby and gave him a look of minor disgust. Of course, Fame knew better. She wanted it bad. "...they are your problem." 

Fame looked toward Kenneth while the Clemens and the foo' talked. He gave his Scottish partner an eye that read _"Ya see? Told ya they would try to fight the swag!"_


"Ah yes and by the way," she tells Fame, "Junior Lt. Arkins here is my chosen representative to lead Taskforce Absolute Justice...and I can't have you outranking him," she thinks it over, "Therefore I'm hereby formally demoting you fellows to Ensign." 

"AWWW, HELL NAW!"

"You can take it up with Fleet Admiral Meiji if you don't like it," she adds with a smirk.

Tears started to stream down his face as he spoke, sniffing and solemnly.

"Baby girl... why you gotta do me like this!? We could've been beautiful together! But its all good in the hood, baby... playa gon' play regardless, ya under-dig, but *you* missed ya chance!"

Fame stopped tearing and looked toward his new superior... Arkins. He pulled his hood over his head and put his hands in his pocket. 

He was a marine. Had to keep that in mind. 

"Tch... well what we waitin' on now? Fill us in on what the squad is up to, *sir*."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2010)

*The Schicizaigou vs The Pheonix Pirates...*




Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Lust then sees the battered Rose and Gluttony heading for him, *"STAY BACK!"* he shouts lifting his arms, causing their shadows to wrap around themselves, binding them in their places. He turns back to Amelia, *"YOU'RE MINE!"*



Jax noticed the marine Lt gearing up for attack. Depserately he grabbed a nearby marine and hurled him into the blast, managing to scramble away. He heard more screams from the main fight, and  turned to the newcomer that had recently mounted Arrow Girl.

_Dark skin. Dark hair. Didn't see him approach. Either speedster or some kind of teleporter. Lance on back. Shadow manipulating Devil Fruit. Dangerous at mid range, possibly short range. May have long range techniques. In some kind of frenzy, attacking own squadmates. Most likely trigger is Arrow Girl._

This flashed through his mind in about a second, followed quickly by:

_Arrow Girl possesses some kind of connection with Arena Girl. Would not be wise to allow her to come to harm. Engaging unidentified marine._

He pivoted sharply and began running towards the marine, focusing his newfound power. 'Shackwave' wouldn't do any good, it would hurt Arrow Girl as well, so he needed to channel this, focus it. His arms began glowing with the strange blue white light and his right arm punched forward. The energy shot off of it as if from a gun, slamming into the marine (lust) and sending him skidding across the arena. "Throw."

*Impel Down...*

Prince walked up behind Arkins, now sporting a more traditional marine uniform. His demotion hadn't taken long, as Arkins was now aware of Prince's frequent getaways, and besides, Clemens would kick his ass if he complained. Though it might take her a while to do it properly, Prince was under no illusions about their varying power levels. "C'mon Bev. That's an insult to Gilmont. Guy outdrank me every time." He grinned, throwing a sloppy salute at both his superiors. "_Vice_ Admiral. Lieutenant _Jr._ Grade." He said, doing his best to accentuate the low parts of their ranks. He glanced at the new guys. They seemed friendly enough.

"Tch... well what we waitin' on now? Fill us in on what the squad is up to, *sir*."

"Ooooh, I like this guy. Maybe he'll be my drinking buddy now that Gilmont is gone..."


----------



## Furious George (Mar 4, 2010)

*High Sea, New World...*

_A ship, huge and crooked and surrounded by a chill mist, sailed through troubled waters against the current. The statue of a forgotten one-eyed Norse god stands gallantly as the bow. The deck's floorboards are frozen and powdered with a thin sheet of snow that almost gave it a sort of crystal's sparkle. Had it not been for the men lazing about everywhere one could almost call it pretty. 

But the living statues were there on deck; skin blue from the cold, icicles forming in the nostrils, frost caking their eyes, heartbeats slowed down to 1 "bubump" per minute. 

Some were shorter then children, others as wide and full as oak trees. They didn't move. They were never allowed to move. They were trained to the point where they controlled their shivers. *They could not shiver. *Shivering is a reflex triggered by the body to fight the cold. Makes you warmer. They had to stay frosty.... It would make men out of them.... Had to be tough.... Captain's orders.

Yeah... they had to find the captain. They heard through the proverbial grapevine that *The Jade Devil* was dead... Captain was dead too, they remembered, they didn't forget... but The Jade Devil was dead. A bunch of superstitious fools had stolen away the corpse, they heard. No no no no... no good. They needed the corpse. They were going to hurt it. They would stomp on it. Spit on it. Piss on it. Release on it. They would slay dogs and pigs on it. They would desecrate that wretched snake's body until the world's end BECAUSE the captain was dead. Someone had to pay for that.

Suddenly a large bird perched on the head of one of the frozen men and picked at his eye. The bird finally got it out of his skull and flew away. 

Hours later, the first one of the men began to howl with no regard or sense. His eyes were pure white as he cried out until his voice went hoarse. Then another joined in, the frost from his arms breaking off as he lifted his hands to the sky and hollered until the devil left him. _

*RRRRAAAAARRRGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!*

_Soon, they all began to howl until the sea was full of it... They began to bang their heads against the icy floor and beat at their chest. 

*RAGE.* It was all the captain left them with... all they knew was blistering cold and sizzling rage. No love. No sleep. No peace. No heart. Just the cold and the cry.... and their captain. They had to find that corpse. 

They cried until the cries waked their brethren on the other ships. 
_
(Image pans out to show four huge warships traveling on either side of the large frozen ship, all with screaming madmen lifting up their weapons to the sky) 

*The Heart Gone Pirates​*


----------



## Pyro (Mar 4, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Wrath sighs as he sees the incoming knives and digs into his pockets. As they approach he pulls his hands out of his pockets, now covered in large brass knuckles. He smacks the knives out of the sky.
> 
> *"These things make it a lot less personal,"* he says referring to his brass knuckles. He throws a punch towards Gatrom but it is a feint, Gatrom attempts to slide in and get a hit in his stomach but with blazing speed Wrath slams an uppercut right into Gatrom's stomach.
> 
> ...





Gatrom could feel as each spike on the marine's weapon tore into his stomach. However, that wasn't even the worst part. The force behind the punch was enough to break a few ribs and he was pretty sure he had a punctured lung. His breathing had become raspy and course and there was a sharp pain that accompanied each breath. 

_Three Years Ago_

*"Push it boy!*" Gatrom heard from his trainer as he dodged another punch from his opponent. So far in the fight he had gotten pretty beaten up, but his opponent wasn't fairing to much better. But, this was to be expected. It was the championship match after all.

"You're pretty good. But you should've just thrown the fight like you were told to. Cause now, your either gonna die here in the ring, or you'll die tonight after you win." His opponent said to him.

"I'm not afraid of you or your boss. I'm gonna finish you in two minutes, and then I'll go on my merry way." Gatrom replied.

Quicker than an eye could follow, Gatrom dashed forward and landed a straight punch on his opponent's nose. Blood splattered across his face, but Gatrom didn't let up following up with a flurry of punches and kicks to both the head and the face. Finally after a long battle, the larger man fell to the ground. 

The rest was a blur. The crowd cheering. The referee coming to raise his hand. The party afterwards. And then they came. They kidnapped him out of his bed, forced him to eat this weird fruit, and then threw him into the ocean.

_Back at Ember Island_

Gatrom managed to not only stay on his feet but grab his two weapons as well. He was swaying back and forth and his stomach hurt like hell but there is no way he could lose. Not now.

"You may think that you're winning this fight right now, and so far... I'd pretty much agree. However, look up into the stands. See those girls up there? One's gonna be a famous pirate one day. And I'm gonna help her make that happen. And the other? You better not touch a hair on her head or I will personally make sure none of you make it off this island alive. _I'm not afraid of you or your boss. I'm gonna finish you in two minutes, and then we'll all leave to go on our merry way._"

As soon as he was done talking. Gatrom dashed forward using all the strength he had left. However, this time his opponent wouldn't receive a punch to the face, but a slash instead. Gatrom was pretty sure this would blind him much better than any punch ever could. And then he would be free to launch a series of finishing blows on this marine.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> *The Schicizaigou vs The Pheonix Pirates...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lust's skidding was stopped by him making contact with the Arena wall. He quickly got back to his feet and eyed the man that blasted him, "WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE!"

"SHE'S MINE! GET YOUR OWN DAMMIT!" he rushes forward, drawing his lace from his back. He lets a flurry of forward thrusts at the opponent but he continued to move back as they come at him.

He delivers one final horizontal slash causing the boy to leap a good distance back, "NOW!" he lifts his hands, taking control of the shadows coming off of the wall. They grab hold of the energy user and pins him to the Arena Wall.

"Back to where I was..." he heads back towards Amelia who is getting to her feet, "NO!" he causes her shadow to bind herself down again. His mind begins to buzz, controlling so many shadows at once can be a pain, but he pays it no mind as he slouches back over towards the Pirate Girl.



Pyro said:


> Gatrom could feel as each spike on the marine's weapon tore into his stomach. However, that wasn't even the worst part. The force behind the punch was enough to break a few ribs and he was pretty sure he had a punctured lung. His breathing had become raspy and course and there was a sharp pain that accompanied each breath.
> 
> _Three Years Ago_
> 
> ...



The beaten pirate slashes his blade towards Wrath's face. He lifts his mouth open and catches the blade within his teeth, recieving a cut on the corner of his mouth, some blood trickling down his face.

Gatrom goes to slash his face with his second knife but Wrath grabs his arm before it can reach full swing, *"Well, this has been mildly amusing..."* he says tightening his grip.

He spits out the knife to the side and slams him to the ground by his arm. He then grabs him by the waste, picks him up, and then slams him back to the ground. He repeats this process several times until the fighter is covered in blood and filled with broken bones. 

He then tosses him high into the air. He then leaps up after him, *"Irate Barrage!"* he lets a flurry of punches slam into the pirate as they raise through the air. After finishing with the assult he continued to soar a bit above Gatrom.

He then clasps his hands together and slams them down right on his stomach, *"Raging Hammer!"* he shouts, sending Gatrom slamming back to the ground, *"And here's the finisher..."*

He looks down at the pirate's body from the ground, *"That is if he isn't already dead,"* he extends his arms out and dives straight down towards him, steadily picking up speed, *"Dander Dive!"*


----------



## Pyro (Mar 4, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Lust's skidding was stopped by him making contact with the Arena wall. He quickly got back to his feet and eyed the man that blasted him, "WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE!"
> 
> "SHE'S MINE! GET YOUR OWN DAMMIT!" he rushes forward, drawing his lace from his back. He lets a flurry of forward thrusts at the opponent but he continued to move back as they come at him.
> 
> ...



Gatrom had to move. He was in danger. Everything he had every learned about fighting was telling him that he needed to get out of the way or he would die. His body had already taken a massive beating and he knew that any more punishment, and it would give out.

Looking over for one last glimpse, he saw Amelia, with a weird marine on top of her ripping at her clothes. "Sorry body, looks like I can't listen to you right now, the lady's in trouble." Gatrom muttered to himself.

Rolling out of the way at the last second, in one fluid motion Gatrom placed his twin knives back into their sheaths for the time being and sprinted towards Amelia. Quickly kicking the new marine off of her, he yelled to the newcomer. "Keep him busy, I'm getting her out of here." 

Picking up Amelia bridal style, he ignored his protesting body and sprinted out of the arena. "Sorry I couldn't get to you sooner, my guy was pretty tough. Don't worry though, I won't let anything happen to you now." He said to the girl in his arms as he ran towards his boat. They were going to escape, and they were going to escape now. 

As he ran he shouted back, *"ROSE, ZENGAI, RANDOM GUY, LETS GET THE HELL OUT OF HERE!!!"*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 5, 2010)

~ Impel Down ~

Kenneth rolled his shoulders as he tosses the barrel in his hands over his shoulder. Now thoroughly soaked, and still no less sober, he flops back to the ground with a grunt. This wasn’t good they had already arrived and he knew he was still drunk as s skunk. Kenneth actually functioned better drunk, being less irritable and all, but it was a habit that the Marine Higher ups didn’t take too kindly too. Bobby is the first to make his move and is off the ship as the boarding plank is lowed into place.  “Bah, guess it b’ time t’ meet and greet.” Kenneth mumbles as he pulls his rather large frame from the deck. Pulling his cap over his head his heavy steps rock their boat as he continues and follows behind fame. Burying his hands deep in his pockets the heat was agitating the big man. Hunching over he lags behind since he was worse at making impressions then Bobby was. Kenneth’s dark green eyes follow his friend as he walks up to the infamous Vice-Admiral Clemens and some hooded guy, that must have been Arkins. 

Fame ran his usual meet and greet, to the annoyance of the Vic Admiral Kenneth was sure. But it wasn’t until he tried to play friends with the hooded man that Kenneth got a bit riled. He just stares wordlessly at Fame, nor does he take his hand. Finally he turns towards Clemens, "Is this a joke?" he asked in an almost cynical tone. Kenneth’s blood almost boiled. If this was indeed Arkins they outranked him, where was the respect?  

"Hol' up! Did this foo' jus-" Seems Bobby wasn’t happy either, and rightfully so. 

Clemens, who has much more pressing concerns, shrugs and waves her hand dismissively at him, "I have no idea, but they..." she casts a look of minor disgust at Fame and his apparently hung over comrade, "...they are your problem."  the V.A. replied. _ Yeah his problem indeed_ Kenneth thought as he pulled himself to his full height of almost 8 feet.

Fame looked toward Kenneth while the Clemens and the foo' talked. He gave his Scottish partner an eye that read _"Ya see? Told ya they would try to fight the swag!"_ Kenneth returns the gesture with a nod and begins to move his large frame. But before he could set his large frame in motion the Vice Admiral speaks up again causing him to pause.

Then she smiles at Arkins with a hint of amusement in her voice, "Welcome to what Garrick had to deal with on a daily basis." 

"Ah yes and by the way," she tells Fame, "Junior Lt. Arkins here is my chosen representative to lead Taskforce Absolute Justice...and I can't have you outranking him," she thinks it over, "Therefore I'm hereby formally demoting you fellows to Ensign."  , "AWWW, HELL NAW!" Bobby says verbally voicing Ken’s inner feelings. 

_Demotion!?_ Kenneth thinks. It’s just one insult after another. But he holds his tongue as he peers at Arkins ship. Doing so Clemens adds a bit of salt to the fresh wound. "You can take it up with Fleet Admiral Meiji if you don't like it," she adds with a smirk.

Tears started to stream down his face as he spoke, sniffing and solemnly.

"Baby girl... why you gotta do me like this!? We could've been beautiful together! But its all good in the hood, baby... playa gon' play regardless, ya under-dig, but *you* missed ya chance!"

Fame stopped tearing and looked toward his new superior... Arkins. He pulled his hood over his head and put his hands in his pocket. 

He was a marine. Had to keep that in mind. 

"Tch... well what we waitin' on now? Fill us in on what the squad is up to, *sir*." Bobby was being more polite then Kenneth would have ever thought to be. The whole dock seemed to shift as he began to walk. He stops by the large ship the Dark Justice IV as another Marine walks up. Placing his hand on the ship he pushes on the massive thing actually causing it to rock. 

 “More importantly * Sir* Whit is with th’ size o’ yer ship? Ya tryin’ t’ compensate fer somtin’?” Kenneth asks as the ship rocks back in fort as he takes his hand off the vessel. He knew he should have said that, but Bobby had gotten his fair share of reproductions today already.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 5, 2010)

*At the Arena...*

Gluttony watched as two of the pirates escaped, "Dammit...Lust! Let me out of this thing!" he shouts, referring to his shadow which is constricting him.

Lust watches as Gatrom rushes off with his prey, "Get back-!" *"LUST!"* the Lt. had reappeared after Lust's little vanishing trick on him, and he did not look pleased.

"You are supposed to be guarding our ship...NOT MOLESTING OUR TARGETS!" he says, red energy pouring out of his body as he shouts. He grabs Lust by the throat, the look of insanity in his eye turning to fear of his Commander.

"And you dare attack your comrades...YOUR COMMANDER!" he delivers a red aura covered fist straight to his gut, knocking more than the wind out of him, a little blood pops out of his mouth, "Trust me...when this is over your punishment will not be pretty..."

The attack he had delivered to the Marine had caused all of the binding shadows to release their hold. He then tosses him by the neck in Jax's direction, "Kill that fool, and maybe your punishment will be a bit less torturous."

"Gluttony! Wrath! Your going after them!" but Wrath had already vanished, "Whatever, get going Gluttony. Those two better be taken care of when we meet back up!" he shouts to Gluttony before he departs with his Blubber Heels.

He then turns his eyes back to Rose, "So I have to put you down than eh?" he says, with a different look in his eyes than before. Some of the madness from before had turned to rage, but he still had a crazed look, "YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHO YOU'RE MESSING WITH LITTLE GIRL!" he shouts, both of his arms getting engulfed in red aura.

*"Red Cannon!"* he thrusts them forward, the two blasts of energy mixing together in mid air and heading straight for the girl, as one giant mix of energy.

*Envy*

"There sure must be something big going on in there..." he says referring to the Arena that he is walking to that has been filled with sounds of explosions and chaos.

He sees a man carrying a young girl in his arms heading straight for him, "Another loser..." but as he got closer he recognized this particular loser, "Oh ho ho," he says with a cruel grin.

In his rush he attempts to walk right past what appears to be a normal citizen but the man is stopped in his tracks. Envy grins as his razor sharp claws dig into the pirate's chest. His entire right arm had been transformed into it's fishmen form, "Thought I wouldn't recognize you? Looks like I've got two of our targets right in my lap, and I thought the others would get to have all the fun like usual..."

He digs his claws in deeper into the weakened mans chest. He looked around in desperation but what he heard next was hardly the help he was hoping for. CRASH! *"Thought you could run away..."* an all too familiar voice says after landing behind him.

*"Get your own weakling Envy, I've already softened this chump up for the kill,"* he says smacking him with his hand, forcing Envy's claws out of his chest and causing him to drop Amelia before crashing into the building.

"You guys always get the good fights! I haven't gotten crap in forever!" he complains, *"Tough...You can finish off that girl that Lust almost had his way with,"* Envy sighs, "Oh thanks Wrath, thanks a lot..."

Gatrom goes for a desperate punch at the massive Marine but he grabs his fist before it makes contact and begins to squeeze, *"You must know you can't win by now..."* he says, bones can be heard popping in his hand.

*Greed*

Atop the volcano this particular Marine has been doing some hard work of his own. He looks through a pair of goggles and holds up a strange looking device. He then looks back at the town, lifting his goggles, "Though I can hear some big bangs going on down there, we're not causing quite enough damage..."

He looks back at the device, "I did some studying on volcanos and I think this just might do the trick..." he drops the device into the volcano and as it smacks into the lava he begins to walk down the mountain.

"Things are about to get interesting..." he says as he activates the jets in the bottom of his shoes and flies down towards the town.

Within the Volcano the device lets off a signal that disrupts it's natural flow. The lava can be heard churning and it soon leads to a violent eruption, shooting lava high into the air. 

Everyone in the town's hearts sink as they see this, a sight they've always feared in the back of their minds but were reassured would never come true. The lava begins to slide down the side of the volcano, "That's enough to engulf this whole island soon enough...I do impress myself..." he says before shooting off towards _The Damnation._


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Lust's skidding was stopped by him making contact with the Arena wall. He quickly got back to his feet and eyed the man that blasted him, "WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE!"
> 
> "SHE'S MINE! GET YOUR OWN DAMMIT!" he rushes forward, drawing his lace from his back. He lets a flurry of forward thrusts at the opponent but he continued to move back as they come at him.
> 
> ...



"Son of a..." Jax muttered as the wall's shadows leaped off the ground and bound him to the concrete. He struggled experimentally and the shadows flexed a little, however they refused to give. 

_If I use my fruit to blast outwards, I might be able to free myself. I'd have to move fast though. The wave of force would probably make this section of the wall cave in on me._

Jax shut his eyes in a moment of brief concentration, and when he opened them they glowed with the blue white energy. "Explosion!" The energy burst from every point of his body simultaneously, burning through the shadows and blowing back the wall behind him. Jax hit the ground and rolled, dodging a large slab of stone before coming up to his knees and engulfing his right arm in more energy. "Man needs to get off..." He muttered. "Throw!" The energy shot off his arm again and slammed into the marine, checking him back across the arena. "Go!" Jax shouted to Arrow girl as he sprinted past her. "Someplace safe!" By now the marine was up and was charging towards him again, an insane look on his face. Jax skidded to a stop and swept his arm upwards. "Shockwave!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 5, 2010)

*Impel Down...*
Clemens narrows her eyes at Prince, "Hello _Seaman Recruit_. I must say the rank looks good on you," she responds curtly. He'll be next in my mirror room, if he doesn't shut his trap, she muses. 

Arkins however ignores Prince, the man is beneath him now, nothing more then another asset for him to command. He stares back at Fame and the one called Kenneth, who made some vague implication about him overcompensating. 

They clearly don't like him he realizes...good. Commanding officers are not supposed to be liked by their inferiors. He hopes that they will come to hate him. Hatred is a good thing, it can motivate a man when nothing else will, and it can make a man do extraordinary feats in the name of justice. 

"Gentlemen...and I do use the term loosely...we will be sailing forth to recover the body of the Jade Devil himself...Yajuu the recently assassinated Yonkou," he pauses to let the enormity of this revelation sink in and then continues. "A cult has stolen his body and seeks to revive him..." Arkins pauses again and this time lifts his gaze up so that his steel gray eyes can be seen, a look of sharp and intense focus, "And we will not allow that to happen!" 

Arkins clicks his heels and quickly salutes towards Clemens, who smiles back at him proudly. "Let's move out. Absolute Justice waits for no man!"  he orders, and strides towards the _*Dark Justice*_.   

Clemens watches as her former protege and his rag tag group take their leave and sighs. It was so much more simpler back then she thinks, and for a second wishes she could join them. 

Suddenly the giant gates of Impel Down rumble open behind her. Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong exits along with a visibly annoyed Chief Warden Lolly. When the warden sees the other Marines docked at his prison, it does little to alleviate his foul mood. "Fuckin Marines!" he grumbles. 

Archer casts a glance at the newcomers, "Oh it's TFAJ. What are they doing here?" 

Clemens glares back at the seven foot tall beanpole of a man, "None of your concern!" 

Archer shrugs, "Let's go." 

"Where you idiot?" 

"None of your concern."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 5, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *At the Arena...*"Gluttony! Wrath! Your going after them!" but Wrath had already vanished, "Whatever, get going Gluttony. Those two better be taken care of when we meet back up!" he shouts to Gluttony before he departs with his Blubber Heels.
> 
> He then turns his eyes back to Rose, "So I have to put you down than eh?" he says, with a different look in his eyes than before. Some of the madness from before had turned to rage, but he still had a crazed look, "YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHO YOU'RE MESSING WITH LITTLE GIRL!" he shouts, both of his arms getting engulfed in red aura.
> 
> *"Red Cannon!"* he thrusts them forward, the two blasts of energy mixing together in mid air and heading straight for the girl, as one giant mix of energy.



Rose staggers back and forth from fatigue, and from just being battered and bruised to hell and back, but she's unwilling to run. Her pride won't let her, and the irony of her opponents name isn't lost on her. 

However when she sees her sister Amelia attacked by those Marines she quickly realizes that there are some things more important then even her own pride...like family. 

As Pride fires his attack at her, Rose swerves away from the red lance of energy. Her bones ache just to move but she pushes herself forward. Pride's attack flies right past her, narrowly missing her by inches and rips the stands to shreds. 

"Later loser!" she yells at Pride. Rose forms a giant flexible bubble in front of her and springs ontop of it. She bounces up and down on the bubble as if its a trampoline, until on the last jump the bubble pops, unleashing a shock wave of wind that blasts her sky high into the air like a rag doll, in the general direction where her sister and Gatrom were running. Her mischievous laugh echoes from the sky and fills the destroyed the arena. 



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Envy*"There sure must be something big going on in there..." he says referring to the Arena that he is walking to that has been filled with sounds of explosions and chaos.
> 
> He sees a man carrying a young girl in his arms heading straight for him, "Another loser..." but as he got closer he recognized this particular loser, "Oh ho ho," he says with a cruel grin.
> 
> ...



Suddenly Zenagi flies beside Wrath's blind side and delivers a whirling kick at his face. His sandal bearing right foot smacks into the side of Wrath's face and knocks him off balance, enough to release his grip on Gatrom. 

"Hey that guy has great booze on his ship, leave him alone!" the swordsman exclaims. He draws Lovely, his glittering katana, and waves on both Wrath and his clawed companion. 

"Gatrom, Amelia, you two get to the ship. I'll hold off ugly, and uglier, over here for as long as I can!" 

Amelia, her blouse ripped to shreds by that bastard Marine, and her dignity doing hardly any better, get's back to her feet and draws her Arrows. 

"I'm not leaving without Rose!" she snarls with a look of determination. 

As if right on cue however, a loud screaming voice can be heard from above. Rose lands beside them in a crash, creating a soft bubble to break her fall at the last second. She bounces on the bubble for several seconds before it pops and she lands headfirst with a thud. 

"Rose!" Amelia cries. 

"Ugh! Gotta work on those landings!" she groans.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 5, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Rose staggers back and forth from fatigue, and from just being battered and bruised to hell and back, but she's unwilling to run. Her pride won't let her, and the irony of her opponents name isn't lost on her.
> 
> However when she sees her sister Amelia attacked by those Marines she quickly realizes that there are some things more important then even her own pride...like family.
> 
> ...



Gatrom laid on the ground. Zengai had saved him. There was no way he was going to be able to get up. His body had listened to him much longer than it should have and now it had enough. No matter what Gatrom did, his body would not listen. He couldn't even muster up enough energy to open his eyes or even speak. The other members were all standing next to him now. Zengai, Rose, even Amelia. With much effort, his eyes finally managed to open slightly and he saw Amelia holding out her bow with an arrow notched. She looked relatively unharmed. Even though his body wouldn't respond to his commands, it couldn't help but to smile knowing that he had at least managed to save her from that marine. The one fight of his life that had actually mattered and he couldn't even rescue one woman...

He looked at them with pleading eyes, urging them to get to a safe place. The marines were bound to catch him, but if they could make it to The Dagger, they would survive to fight another day.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 5, 2010)

*Haunted Shipyard: Feroy vs the Grim Reaper*
Feroy dodges yet another strike from the floating grim reaper. The figure dishes out extremely quick slashes with its scythe towards the Hoax Pirate captain. With every strike and every dodge, Feroy can feel the wind itself being slaughtered by the figure's scythe.

Feroy nimbly pounced back, his cloak fluttering in the wind. "I have no idea how that thing is flying, but lets see how much it likes my hypnosis!" Feroy said as he used his staff to parry the creatures attack. The staff and the scythe clashed with both sides trying to overcome the other with their strength. Feroy took this chance to look into his opponent's eyes while they were at such close range.

"What the hell?!" Feroy said with a surprised look on his face. What he saw greatly shocked him. It was a skeletal face with phony looking eyes and mouth. 

*"SONNO!"* The hoax pirate captain exclaimed. He tried to put the figure to sleep with his signature trick. Though, the puppet remained awake without the slightest sign of drowziness. 

The figure elevated its sight into the air and brought it down on Feroy who once again blocked it with his staff. Feroy then threw a quick kick that his the figure and knocked it back a bit. 

The figure then disappeared from sight in an instance. It reappeared directly behind Feroy with blinding speed. The puppet slashed and Feroy attempted to dodge. The pirate would have dodged successfully if it wasn't for the slash wound across his shoulder. 

Feroy closed his eyes and focused his inner energy. He then reopened his eyes and bellowed, *"TERROR!"* in an otherworldly type voice. The intent of the attack was to strike the enemy with fear, but this also proved unsuccessful as the puppet zoomed acorss the deck of the ship in an instant and tried to attack Feroy once again.

Feroy executed a back-flip and landed a few feet from the floating monster. 

"Ghost my ass. Someone's tryna' fool me. I'm the only one who can create a hoax around here." Feroy said with determination.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 5, 2010)

Pyro said:


> Gatrom laid on the ground. Zengai had saved him. There was no way he was going to be able to get up. His body had listened to him much longer than it should have and now it had enough. No matter what Gatrom did, his body would not listen. He couldn't even muster up enough energy to open his eyes or even speak. The other members were all standing next to him now. Zengai, Rose, even Amelia. With much effort, his eyes finally managed to open slightly and he saw Amelia holding out her bow with an arrow notched. She looked relatively unharmed. Even though his body wouldn't respond to his commands, it couldn't help but to smile knowing that he had at least managed to save her from that marine. The one fight of his life that had actually mattered and he couldn't even rescue one woman...
> 
> He looked at them with pleading eyes, urging them to get to a safe place. The marines were bound to catch him, but if they could make it to The Dagger, they would survive to fight another day.



_*Ember Island...*_
Rose slowly gets to her feet and hugs Amelia tightly. She shakes her head at Gatrom, "Now what kind of a Captain would I be if I left one of my own nakama behind?"  she tells him with a grin, her face covered in dirt, and blood. "I'd rather die then let that happen!" 

Amelia grabs up Gatrom and supports him by the shoulder. "I owe you one," she tells them. Meanwhile Zenagi prepares to engage the two Marines. 

Suddenly the volcano that rises high above Ember Island explodes violently. Lava begins to seep down from the summit. Loud ear splitting alarms suddenly ring out all throughout the town. 
*
"THIS IS A MANDATORY ISLAND WIDE EVACUATION. LEAVE ALL YOUR POSSESSIONS AND PLEASE HEAD TOWARDS THE DOCKS WITH ALL DUE HASTE!!"* a voice on a booming loudspeaker announces. 

Rose stares up at the eruption with wide eyed horror. She quickly forms a large bubble around all of her crew, before Wrath, and Envy, can charge at them. 

"I'm gonna get us outta here!" she exclaims.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 5, 2010)

*Ember Island...*

"I'd better not be uglier!" he shouted, transforming into his full fishmen form and diving at the swordsmen. They clashed steel and claws but then Envy took a bite out of his shoulder with his sharp teeth.

It didn't end there though, when Zangai went to adjust his blade for a slash on the hybrid he felt a sharp pain in his back, then another, "What the-"

Sloth stood on the roof top, an assortment of throwing knives in his hands. He yawns, "You won't escape..." he says in an emotionless, almost bored tone.

Wrath cracked his knuckles, *"I think I owe you one for that kick..."* he says slowly approaching, "Stay back!" Amelia goes to fire but she spots a small familiar metal ball appear right in her face, "No-!" 

BOOM!

Gluttony bounced down from the roof, "Don't worry girl, those arrows would've hardly bothered any of these savages..." he says drawing his assault rifle.

"Amelia!" Rose shouts, getting up and going to help, but she then recieves an orange javelin through her shoulder, "Interesting way of running away back there. And to think you had the balls to call me a coward!" Pride shouts from the roof top.

He slams his hands together and forms another Purple Ball, "Now...who's going down first..." he said with an evil look on his face.

Greed soon hovers down and lands on a building top, "Looks like I'm late to the party," he says examining the scene, "But we'd better make this quick, you see there's a volcano eruption going on if you were all too busy to see my wonderful handywork..."

Pride waves him off, "We'll get to it..." Greed looks at the ball in his hands with unease, "That...doesn't look safe..." Gluttony sighs, not letting up his aim with his gun, "To say the least."

"Will you all man up already...If this little girl can survive one of these bad boys with just a little bubble then you'll all be fine..." he tosses it up and down in his blue aura covered hand, "So...back to business," he says tossing it in the air.

*Lust vs Jax...*

"Guess they're all gone..." he says looking around the arena, "Maybe I should just leave now...Who knows what my punishment will be..." he says nervously, and then is blind sided by a blast of energy.

It knocks him down but he quickly gets back to his feet, "Oh right, this guy," he turns his attention to the boy from before, "Your a real pain in the ass!"

He draws his lance and then vanishes into his own shadow. Jax watches around carefully, but Lust suprises him by appearing out of the shadow of the wall behind him, "Die!" 

He stabs his lance forward but with a quick blast causing Lust to dodge and lose his momentum Jax gets just enough time to escape with just a small scratch. He leaps backwards, "Lucky move..." he vanishes again.

Jax looks around. He analyzes his situation, no shadows close enough for him to get the jump on him. His range attacks shouldn't be too bad that he can't react to them in time, things looked as good as they could-STAB! 

Lust steps out of Jax's own shadow slowly, his lance piercing his shoulder, "Good try..." the boy goes to send an energy blast at the marine behind him but Lust then flipped a switch on the end of his lance, causing two more blades to extend from the end forming a pitch fork and causing excrusiating pain for the poor man.

"I'm just getting started..." he says twisting the pitchfork, slowly wrapping up Jax in his own shadow tightly.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 5, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Ember Island...*"Amelia!" Rose shouts, getting up and going to help, but she then recieves an orange javelin through her shoulder, "Interesting way of running away back there. And to think you had the balls to call me a coward!" Pride shouts from the roof top.
> 
> He slams his hands together and forms another Purple Ball, "Now...who's going down first..." he said with an evil look on his face.
> 
> ...



As Pride tosses the sphere of aura infused energy upwards, suddenly a giant mirror materializes out of thin air. Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong steps out of the mirror, having to duck to his seven foot tall height.

"UNCLE!!" Amelia exclaims. 

Archer doesn't even return her gaze and looks around at the mayhem all around. Finally he rests his gaze on Lt. Pride and nods at him.  

"It seems like you've done your job well Lieutenant," he says in a mild mannered tone. Up above he notices the flowing lava and furrows his brow at the sight. "Maybe a little _too_ well...oh and I'm Vice Admiral Armstrong in case you were wondering,"   he adds with a smirk. 

Archer sighs inwardly as he sees the state of his two girls, "I thank you and your group for a fine job, and you will all receive the highest commendation possible," he says unenthusiastically as if he doesn't really mean it. 

"But I'll handle them now, if you don't mind."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 5, 2010)

*Ember Island...*

Pride points his finger at his ball and fires it with a red blast, causing it to detonate in the air with a massive explosion. Pride rolls his eyes, a seven foot pushover is all he sees, _"He says to take care of his little girls and then he goes and shows up before any real fun can happen..."_ he thinks to himself.

"Whatever, I'm done with baby sitting anyway," he looks down at the pathetic group of misfit pirates, "Might wana' get a muzzle for that one," he says nodding to Rose, "And a body bag for him, seems Wrath certainly got into it," he says referring to Gatrom.

"Head back to the ship men...If that bastard Lust doesn't make it back in time we'll find him eventually and punish him 10 times harder for each day he misses," Gluttony sighs, "Which will undoubtably kill him..."

The group head back towards the docks, "I never get any of the good fights..." Envy complains. Pride turns back at Archer, "Oh and Vice Admiral, feel free to shove your commendation up your ass," he says before walking after his men, "Little brats..." he says annoyed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 5, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Ember Island...*
> 
> Pride points his finger at his ball and fires it with a red blast, causing it to detonate in the air with a massive explosion. Pride rolls his eyes, a seven foot pushover is all he sees, _"He says to take care of his little girls and then he goes and shows up before any real fun can happen..."_ he thinks to himself.
> 
> ...



Archer mock frowns at Pride as he leaves, "Oh don't you and your boys want to sit and have a drink?" he asks the man. Then he shrugs, "Don't worry I'll still put in a good word with Admiral Meiji. Get you that mission you were looking for anyway!"

"I hear the patrolling the Calm Belt is nice this time of year," he adds quietly with a smirk. 

Rose meanwhile thumbs her nose defiantly at the departing Marines and starts to laugh. "We'll settle up later you freakazoid, backstabbin, innocent killin son of a bitch!" 

Archer clears his throat loudly and Rose quickly cuts her laugh short. As he turns his attention onto his two nieces, his smirk disappears and turns to one of grave concern. Amelia looks down at the ground apologetically, but Rose stares him right in the eyes. 

"Just what am I going to do with you two?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2010)

*Jax...*

Jax gasps for air as Lust slowly begins to tighten his own shadow around him. He's dimly aware that he needs to break free, but the lack of oxygen is making it hard to focus. His eyes flare up with energy but it immediately fades as Jax's concentration wanes again. He's panting now, the shadow slowly tightening as Lust laughs in the background. Jax's head hangs limply and Lust approaches him, prodding him once or twice with his pitchfork before shrugging. Apparently this one didn't have as much fight as he thought. The marine turns and attempts to figure out what exactly is going on before he hears something behind him.

"Ass." Jax gasps as he rocks forward. Lust turns in surprise as the shadow hits his arm, and comes out the other side of Jax's body. Lust yanks his hand back, but the shadows are weakened enough for Jax to shake/mini-blast his way free. He lays panting in the ground, rolling away from Lust's pitchfork at the last moment. Struggling to his feet, he raised a hand, which glowed with more energy. "Your friends left. Go." He says, still rubbing his throat hit his free hand. "Before I change my mind."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 5, 2010)

*The Dark Justice...*
The massive battleship of Taskforce Absolute Justice sails through the giant Gates of Justice and towards its destination. They're headed to an island on the midway point of the first half of the Grand Line, where Yajuu's corpse was stolen. 

Junior Lt. Arkins wants his men ready for this mission. If they succeed then it'll mean more missions of equal and maybe even greater importance. Intel packets have been given to all of his senior officers, including those two dolts, Fame and his partner, what's his name, the drunk with the funny accent, he thinks.

As he sits at his desk he rings the buzzer for his new assistant to enter, none other then former Commander Prince, now the most overexperienced, and overpaid Seaman Recruit in the entire fleet. How things can change on a dime Arkins muses as he observes Prince. He points at his empty coffee mug. 

"I want more coffee before the senior officers arrive for our last briefing. You know how I prefer it," black and bitterly straight he thinks with a rare smirk, "...get it now recruit," Arkins adds calmly. Relishing this reversal in roles.  

_*Cross Town...*_
Helen charges at the puppet woman with her new sword, Benihime, extended high over her head. I've got to end it now she thinks, or I'm going to bleed out like a stuck Pig, right here all over this blasted shipyard. 

The Puppet woman cracks its steel whip at Helen, trying to snag her feet together. She nimbly somersaults over the whip and as she lands, rolls across the ground towards the her foe with her body tucked into a ball. As she reaches close range she springs out of the ball and slashes at the puppet woman's torso, with all of her might. Benihimi cuts through the puppets shell like a hot knife through butter, revealing a large metal coil that gives off a powerful humming sound. 

"What the hell?" Helen exclaims in surprise. She recognizes the device, but before she can finish her thought, suddenly Benihimi flies out of her grip and literally sticks onto the puppet woman's open torso.  

The puppet woman flies at her, seemingly unphased. Nothing is ever easy for me she bemoans inwardly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2010)

*Task Force Absolute Justice...*

"I want more coffee before the senior officers arrive for our last briefing. You know how I prefer it," black and bitterly straight he thinks with a rare smirk, "...get it now recruit," Arkins adds calmly. Relishing this reversal in roles.  

"Right." Prince mutters lazily, grinding he butt of his cigarette into the arm of his chair. He rubs his eye and stands up. "Just slightly sweeter and with more milk than Garrick had it." He sighed and stood, throwing a look over his shoulder towards his new commanding officer as he walked out the door. The boy reminded him of Garrick, except more dangerous. Garrick's anger what hot, and it used him. Arkins' anger was cold, and _he_ used _it._

_He's like the best...or maybe the worst...attributes of both of them._ He thinks to himself as he walks down the enormous hallways. _He's got Garrick's mindset but Clemens' calmness. Garrick's drive but Clemens' intelligence._ He frowns slightly. _A day is going to come when Clemens is going to regret raising him._


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 5, 2010)

*Lust vs Jax...*

Lust took a second to compute what the boy had said to him, "_You're _ letting _me _ go! Bwahahahaha!" he bursts into laughter. He then takes a look at one of the many holes in the arena and sees a mass of lava approaching.

"Seems I should get out of here though...And I've got a great idea of how finish your ass!" he lifts his arm and slowly takes control of Jax's shadow. It starts to engulf him, he is a bit low on energy so he can't do it as fast as normally but it is still fast enough.

"I'll just drop you off into the lava!" he shouts gruesomely, "That'll-" BAM! He gets hit with a blast of energy, but remains his standing position, "Good try scum, but-!" he then notices that he has already teleported his opponent, "Oh..." he then engulfs himself in his own shadow and transports himself just before the lava swarms where he was standing moments ago.

*Aboard The Damnation...*

The six marines arrive, none seem to be in a good mood, "Well...that sucked..." Sloth points out, "Atleast you got to fight someone! All I got was to rip up some wimps and then take a bite out of an even bigger wimp!"

"Just shut up and get on the ship...Atleast we can get some real missions again..." Lust arrives aboard the ship, "Oh, it's you..." he says with disgust in his voice.

"Did you take care of that punk..." Lust nods, "Of course, that weakling is probably still being burnt by the lava..."

*With the Pheonix Pirates and their favorite Vice Admiral...*

"Just what am I going to do with you two?"

Before anyone can respond to the Vice Admiral's question an unexpected guest falls from the sky. Amelia immediately recognizes him as...well that guy she fell on, "It's you!"

Jax rubs his head and looks around, "What the hell?"


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 5, 2010)

*Bong Bong Island with Arturius
*
Arturius walked out of the inn and into the street, it was the evening time so the sight of an armored man followed by the group of men didn't call for much excitement. The blacksmiths usually got drunk and fought all the time. Arturius turned to face the ground of men. They all sported various wepons but he could tell by their stance that they didn't have much experience with them. He looked at the group of five and smiled underneth his armored helmet. A humongous bisento suddenly appeared in his hand as if it were magic. He leaned on the hilt and spoke to the men.

"Do you know who used a weapon like this?" he asked the group

They all looked at each other then at him

"Edward Newgate" Arturius answered
"Yea but you ain't him"
"_and that is too big for you_" another man shouted

A chorus of raucous laughter exploded from the group of men, Arturius was angry at being laughed at but he kept it in check. When he fought he rid himself of emotion, his grandfather taught him to fight. He made a fire in his mind and feed everything to the flame.

"Well if you think it's too big why are you still standing over there?"
"I've had enough o you boyo" 

One man charged him with a long sword, Arturius swung the huge weapon down wards the man attempted to block with his sword but the bisento simply shattered the weapon and bit into the man's skull cleaving though him easily. There was a quick scream at the start but the man went silent as the blade hit the ground. All that could be heard was retching.

"Let that be a lesson to you, don't being inferior weapons to a fight"
"He fockin cut him in half, we can't fight him man" one man said as he turned to run off

Arturius lifted the bisento again and spun it over his head splattering the drops of blood that was on it's blade on the surrounding buildings. He charged forward at the few men that didn't run away and the bisento turned into a katana. He slashed a man's chest with lightning speed making him scream out and drop his weapon. A few of the men were in shock to see the weapon change anyone that didn't run was easily cut down by Arturius. There was a loud clang of metal on metal. Artutius stood before the man that has sold him the very sword he was using that moment the very sword that was dripping with blood.

"You came to beat me up and take your sword back"
"You will not leave here tonight with any thing"

He turned to run but in a quick motion Arturius slashed his hamstrings. The man fell face first onto the ground. Arturius bent and lifted the man off the ground and brought him up to face level. 

"You will die tonight" Arturius said to the man who began to scream for help
"*That's enough boy*" a voice came from behind Arturius

He turned to face the large owner of the inn he was staying at. I think he's learned his lesson. He said surveying the carnage only one man was dead at the moment but the others would be added to the list soon if their wounds weren't tended to. Arturius dropped the man on the ground and began to walk among the men tapping some of the weapons they carried. The weapons simply vanished when he touched them.

"*Get your things and leave, I'll see to this*"
"*The men that ran will call the town guard*"
"*Based on what i've seen here, they aren't a match for you*"
"*I don't want to see any more blood shed tonight*"

Arturius nodded and walked past the man into the inn


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 6, 2010)

*Ember Island...*
Archer looks up with a frown at the Volcano, as the searing lava begins to close in on the heavily populated areas of the main city. Over by the docks, thousands of people run for their lives and clamber to get onto evacuation ships. This isn't justice he thinks, not by a longshot. 

"Leave now!" he tells his nieces and their...what are they he wonders? Friends? He refuses to call them their nakama, because that would imply something about his nieces that he's not yet ready to admit. 

Rose and Amelia look at their Uncle in shock, expecting a tongue lashing at the very least from the man. 

Amelia who looks at him with apologetic eyes. She's always wanted him to be proud of her. "You're just going to let us go? Just like that? " she asks him disbelief. 

"Boy oh boy you don't have to tell me twice!" Rose exclaims happily. She and Zenagi both grab up Gatrom, and support his battered body. Then Rose helps up the boy who fell out of the sky. Archer has no idea who he is, but these things tend to happen randomly anyway. 

"Yes just like that!" Archer tells Amelia. "Now hurry and escape before I realize what a horrible mistake I'm making!" 

"But what about the other Marines won't you get in trouble?" she asks him with genuine concern in her voice. 

"Amy c'mon!" Rose hollers at her, as she and Zenagi already start to beat a retreat. "Thanks Uncle Archie, yer definitely nothin like that psycho Gay Pride!" 

Archer crouches in front of Amelia, his kid brother's daughter, and the closest thing he himself will ever have to a daughter, and smiles at her. "Don't worry I'll just say that you guys overpowered me," he says with a wink, and then he hugs her, "I'm still proud of you. We'll talk later, I promise...and make sure your sister doesn't kill herself." 

Archer rise back to his feet and turns to walk towards the river of lava in the distance. "But where are you going?!" Amelia cries. 

"I'm going to fight a volcano," he responds simply before shooting off into the sky like a blazing indigo comet. 
_
Onboard The Dagger..._
Amelia helps lay Gatrom down onto a bunk. He's still out of it and tremendously beat up. She herself has gone way past her limit, and feels like she could sleep for days. I can't be this helpless again, Amelia thinks to herself, as she stares at Gatrom who risked his own safety for her. 

"Never again!" she mutters, as she exits his cabin and closes the door gently behind her. Amelia limps her way up to the top deck where Rose, Zenagi, and the stranger, stand on deck. All around them, hundreds of other boats float side by side, each one crammed to capacity with people fleeing the eruption. 

"Well ain't that something," Zenagi mutters  as he stares back at the island. 

"What is-?" Amelia asks but she cuts herself short as she looks at the island, her jaw agape. 

A giant wall of earth, almost 30 meters high, blocks the path of the lava. It's just wide enough to catch the lava, and set up at an angle. The earthen wall acts as a guide, diverting the stream of lava towards a barren slope that leads directly into the ocean. Amelia notices with her sharp eyes, that there are natural deposits of metal in the earth, probably nickel or iron, she thinks.  Much of the city is still ruined, and it may take years to rebuild, but at least there's enough left to start over. 

A very tired and drained Vice Admiral sits on the wall with his feet dangling over the river of lava. The boiling liquid reminds him of that bastard Akainu, and that dark day when he changed everything. In his lap a black kitten, which he saved from being consumed by the lava, purrs contentedly.  

"This is justice," he says with a grin as he pets the kitten and enjoys the view. Almost relaxing enough to sleep he supposes. Within seconds he begins snoring.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 6, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Ember Island...*
> Archer looks up with a frown at the Volcano, as the searing lava begins to close in on the heavily populated areas of the main city. Over by the docks, thousands of people run for their lives and clamber to get onto evacuation ships. This isn't justice he thinks, not by a longshot.
> 
> "Leave now!" he tells his nieces and their...what are they he wonders? Friends? He refuses to call them their nakama, because that would imply something about his nieces that he's not yet ready to admit.
> ...



After a few hours, Gatrom's consciousness returned to him. Slowly he realized that he was not dead but instead was aboard his own boat, The Dagger. He looked down at his body. His shirt had been taken off and was wrapped with bandages. The person who had healed him was obviously not a doctor but it still probably saved his life. 

Remembering back to his fight, his faced burned. It wasn't that he lost, or even that he almost died, the part that hurt the most was that he couldn't protect those that he really cared about. She would never know, and he would NEVER tell her, but when he saw that marine violating her he lost it and she was his only priority in the entire world. 

Shaking his head he got rid of such thoughts. He tried to stand, but his injuries were too much. Slowly the darkness overtook his sight once again and he slipped into unconsciousness.


----------



## koguryo (Mar 6, 2010)

*South Blue: Marine Base Pashion*

"Release me for good behavior."

Jack smirked at Paegun, "That's nice."

Paegun grew slightly agitated, "Well it's not like I can stay here until I die!  And it's not like I'm gonna be sent to Impel Down or anything!"

Jack walked up to the bars of the holding area, "I know that, but it's not like we can just let a pirate leave here.  Us Marines have a duty to keep."

Paegun looked back up at the ceiling, "You Marines and your work."

Jack started to walk away from the holding area, "I'll stop by again later Paegun, I might even untie those straps so you can get some exercise."

Jack finally left the holding area, leaving Paegun alone with the Pirates Paegun knocked out, "I suppose when one of these guys wakes up, I'll have him untie me."

*New World*

On the Ocean there floats a black galleon with an owl head at the prow.  That ship is home to Jay "Spotted Owl" Collaart.

A crew member walks up to Jay and begins to speak with him, "Sir, we have word that your son left your home island and is pursuing the life of a Pirate."

Jay looks up into the sky, "Heh, that little punk.  Come on boy, show Daddy what you're made of."

*Marine Base Pashion*

A Pirate finally wakes up after being knocked out, "Hey guy, untie me.  I promise not to knock you out again.  We can all break out or something."

The Pirate held his chin and began to ponder the thought, "I guess."

The Pirate wears a white track suit along with a matching fedora.  The Pirate untied Paegun and they look at each other, "Thanks a lot, you can come with me on my journey."

The Pirate looks at Paegun, "You're not serious are you?  My Captain will kill you.  I'm just a Chore Boy on my ship."

Paegun smirked at the Pirate, "I'll deal with him, Tracksuit Pirate."

The Pirate raised an eyebrow at Paegun, "Tracksuit Pirate?  I have a name.  Do you even have a ship or crew?"

Paegun smiled, "Not yet, but I'm not really Captain material, more like a brash and stupid First Mate, you know?"


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 6, 2010)

*Gavuu Island*

Shi observed the building through the eyes of his mini eagles. There were guards all around, he couldn't find an unguarded entrance. 

"Dammit" he said with an annoyed tone

Just then he saw a balcony and a light bulb switched on in his mind more eagles flew out of his bracelets and he began to hop on them across the expanse. He dropped a pair of spiders to distract the guards on the ground below the entrance. The exploded creating enough chaos for him to enter easily. When he got into the building. He began to creep around, he used his spiders with his smallest charges to blow any den den mushi he came across. All the attention was the explosion outside though. He was able to sneek around un hindered

"This is a pretty nice place" he said to himself as he entered a room

It seemed to be a casino and hotel, the reason he wasn't allowed entry was because he was under aged but there had to be something more. There were just too much guards for just a hotel and casino.

Elsewhere

"Someone is in my fuckin hotel destroying my eyes" a large man shouted

There were several men in suits standing infront of him. 

"The last one was taken out on the 19th floor"
"I want a sweep of the building"
"Find who ever it is and BRING HIM TO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

The men nodded and filed out of the door.

back with Shi

He lay on a bed sprawled out flicking through the den den mushi tv channels.

"This place has crappy tv for such a luxury hotel"

The door suddenly bust open and a few men moved into the room

"We're going to need you to come with us"
"To where" Shi said preparing himself for battle
"The boss wants a word with you"
"The boss you say" Shi said smiling

They escorted him out the room to the elevator. Shi had broken into the building to see who was running the town anyway. It was perfect, he was a little amazed at how much floors the building had. It looked like a lot from outside but the number was staggering. They finally got the the penthouse and the men ushered Shi out of the elevator. He stepped into an office with a large man sitting behind a desk

Former Captain of the Rock Fist Pirates

Don "Rock Fist" Li


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 7, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Aaron vs Jesibelle*
> 
> Aaron steps forward, "You still look beautiful to me, though the hoods do provide a wonderful atmosphere," he says to his opponent, "So would you like to have the first-" CRACK! the marine wraps one of her whips around Aaron's ankle.
> 
> ...



The marine grits her teeth as she sees the ink headed right for her. She quickly links onto her whip with her other whip, and then slams it down, causing the ink to fly off and for Aaron's wrist to be unwrapped.

The Pirate rubs his wrist and then reaches into his bag. He pulls out a piece of paper and begins rubbing his finger over it rapidly.

The ink that he placed on it then begins to rip off the page and float around him, "Ink Shuriken," he thrusts his hand forward and the ink weapons fly straight at the woman.

He whips the first few down but when they begin to leak past her defense she agily dodges them, drips of ink just missing her body, _"I can't risk letting him defile my wonderful clothes and body any more..."_ she thinks before going on the offensive.

She wraps the whip around both of his legs and the other around his arms, binding him. She then lifts him up into the air. After slamming him to the ground and the walls of the stadium she finally pulls him in towards her. 

He lies on the ground in front of her, "I hope you know how to treat a women's clothes properly..." she says dragging him along the ground. He then slowly lifts his head up, his glasses cracked, he then opens his mouth and releases a blast of ink, "Ink Spurt!"

The suprised marine gets engulfed by the ink, and then stands there, in shock. He uses this oppertunity to free himself. She simply looks at him with a blank stare, "You...YOU WILL PAY!"

She charges forward, every step she lets out causes ink to fly off of her. She lashes her whips crazily at him, but he easily avoids the sloppy barrage.

He reaches into his bag and pulls out a pen, "DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT IT!" she shouts whipping his hand causing him to drop it and then whipping him in the stomach, forcing him to the ground.

She walks forward at the downed pirate, "Looks like this is the end," she says with a crack of her whip, "Yes, yes it is," he clenches his fist, causing the pen resting inbetween her legs to explode, "Ink Geiser!" it shoots up in a massive blast of ink and slams her into the roof. 

He then clenches his fist once more, "Harden," the ink that she is now completely covered in hardens and attaches her to the roof, "Looks like we've gotten the first victory," he says adjusting his broken glasses.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Mar 7, 2010)

[Wednesday, June, 10, 1532- Age of pirates]
[Independent patrol moors , Marine HQ, Grand line]

Douglas watched as the some 200 man crew of the _Milone_ used dock cranes and pure manual labor to bring aboard new cannon and supplies. He nearly bit the head off of a sailor who took out a cigar to smoke while doing the loaded. He smiled as his supervising petty officer did it in his stead, making many grand gestures while pointing toward scurrying powder boys who where bringing the ships powder stores up to snuff. 

He paid only modest attention to the two ensigns who were walking up to him, automatically returning their salutes and replying to their message. When he heard the word ‘Rebellion’ he snapped his head toward the two so fast they flinched. “what did you say?” 

“uhh” The ensign replied “unsubstantiated reports of a low level rebellion occurring about a weeks sail for us to the northwest, as by our pose. HQ wishes for us to investigate, since we have an integrated marine unit, they don’t have to worry about supplies.” 

*typical bean counters..* Douglas thought. “Very well, tell the crews’ too double time the resupply and prepare us for cast off the minute were done.” He ordered, a rebellion, no matter how small, was something that dictated rapidity of action. 

“Lieutenant Vance would also like to know what to do with the overseer.” They asked, referring to the captain that had been grading him and the crew for the last month and half. 

“Do the orders say anything about waiting for him?” Douglas asked. 

“No sir”

“Well then, I do believe he has his report, if he needs more data he can rejoin us.” The ship captain replied, with a hint of a smile. “Though he may need to swim a little- understood?” 

“Yes sir!” the two junior officers replied with a salute. 

“Then off with you, and bring me the navigator!”


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 7, 2010)

Katherine's eye twitches. "Urggh... Damn it... to lose to such filthy pirates..." she grits her teeth and clenches her fist. "Ah my dear it's fine." One of the cloaked figures wrests his hand on Katherine's shoulder. "And Jessibelle was so pretty too~" He laughed jumping down into the areana. "Well~ I think it'd only be fair i fight a swordsman. The figure throws off their cloak and reveals a man with long red hair spiked up ward and back ward, goggles resting over his forehead. "Roy is it?" He points his blade to the Devil Luck's Samurai. "I'd be glad to fight ya!" He smiled at the man.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 8, 2010)

*Belthazor Manor, Mariejois...*


Lord Belthazor, and the Tenryuubito companions that were bidden to his feast, all sat silent and uncomfortable as the Admiral paced back and forth with a chicken wing and handful (that's right, a handful) of mashed potatoes in his grasp. Sam never sat down when he ate.

Belthazor invited Sam to the feast because he wanted him to entertain his guest with some war stories. The World Noble soon realized that Admiral Aihato would have definitely been the better choice.

"So yeah there I was trying my hardest to fight this guy and save Warts at the same time, y'know, to make the guy look bad but then the guy manages to slash me with his claws imagine that! So now I realize 'Sam, man... you gotta take this guy seriously man' so I listen to myself and get Warts, y'know my little savior, out of there and really start to fight this guy. Did I tell you his name? His name was *Typhon* according to my files and he's the chef in The Dragon Emporer's crew! Can you believe that? A CHEF! And you had to see this guy's eyes... That's what I really remember about the guy MAN THESE MASHED POTATOES ARE KILLER!"

The Admiral in green began to unceremoniously lap the potatoes into his mouth before rushing back to his plate and dipping his hand in more of it.

One of the Tenryuubito, an old woman, coughed into her hands and spoke. 
"I've heard one of the Dragon Claw pirates are worth 100's of our men. You must have been terrified, Admiral Same Spade. OH MY!"

The woman nearly fell out of her throne-like seat when Sam suddenly appeared in front of her, his sharp long nose nearly poking out her eye.

"WHAT WAS THAT! WHERE YOU TALKING TO ME, MISS I didn't hear what you said I wasn't paying attention didn't mean to be rude but this party is boooorrring... WAIT WAIT I didn't mean that! I mean that..." 

Sam thought for a second, got distracted when looking at his shoes and lifted up his head as though he had no idea where he was. 

"... MAN, this party is boring! You were saying?"

The old woman sweat-dropped.

"I-I said that you must have been frightened of this Typhon brute." 

"Pfft. No way! Fido moved pretty quick but he was REALLY sloppy I mean it was Amateur Night for sure. Had I not been trying to save my energy for 'Dragon Breath' that chef would be behind bars today believe me. No, it was really those eyes that got to me. All I saw in his eyes was, like, pure 'straight-from-the-stalk' hatred I mean I know this guy's type. He could kill hundreds of my men without a thought and sleep like a baby afterward. I mean you could see it in his eyes he really thinks that he's doing the right thing... Those are the worst kinds of maniacs, y'know, the ones that think they are fighting for a good cause. Best kind of marines too. Anyway, and this is the scary part... when I looked at him I knew that this war was far from over. That man won't stop until he's dead, hell, his crew won't stop until they're all dead. THAT'S what I'm up against everyday."

The Nobles of the feast were all quiet once more... but it wasn't from Sam's weirdness this time. The idea that the "freedom fighter" Tatsu had shown not a shadow of letting up even after facing the best the World Government had to offer spelled terrible news for the slave trade. 

"I just don't understand them." One Tenryuubito with a huge mustache began. "Don't they see that they're pitiful little crusade reduces them to common thieves, digging into OUR bags and stealing OUR things? Honestly, why is slavery always regarded in a negative light? I can't speak for everyone in this room...." 

The Noble's eyes scanned the banquet hall with utmost pride.

"But my slaves are well taken care of. I feed and bathe them regularly." 

"Heh. Well run that by Dragon Breath and see how he takes it."

_"Bedepbedepbedep....Bedepbedepbedep"_

The baby den den mushi on Sam's wrist bleeped on. 

"Sorry I really don't mean to offend you guys I mean you probably wouldn't do this if you were the guest in my house but I guess being an Admiral I have to put up with necessary evils like being rude VERY SORRY anyway I gotta take this HELLO? This better be good I'm eating!"

_"Sorry to disturb you Admiral Sam. This is rear-admiral Edo requesting yor support in a mission of grave danger."_

The admiral figured this talk wasn't for Tenryuubito ears. He went back to his plate and shoveled some greens into his mouth before excusing himself from the Banquet Hall.

"A rear-admiral directly requesting the help of an Admiral, eh? I take it HQ doesn't know about this mission am I right am I right?"

There was silence... and the den den mushi spoke on. 

_"Sir... *even as we speak Pimienta Island is being attacked and conquered by The Revolutionaries.* Our forces are being overwhelmed. HQ has decided to allow the island to be taken over since the area is very small and not a huge loss for the World Government."_ 

Sam darted his head left to right, quick as lightning, before speaking into his wrist. 

"Have any key Revolutionists been spotted in the area." 

_"Yes. Long Locks himself."_ 

Sam shook his head and smirked. This suddenly became a horse of a different color.

"Okay here's the thing chuckles. I'm not going anywhere near that island and neither are you or any of the men under you... none of the Kings horses and none of the Kings men, capice?"

_"But WHY sir!?!"_ The snail's eyes bulged along with the booming voice of the rear-admiral. _"Those are our comrades dying out there!?! Would you ask me to sit back and let it happen?"_

"Don't get emotional, chuckles. YOU'RE A MARINE. Leave all the mushy stuff to the pirates and the Revolutionaries and the tree huggers and the bake outs who love all the colors of the rainbow and what not.

Sam took a breath.  

"Supposin' I do lead you and your men to Pimienta against HQ's orders. If the Revolutionaries find out that an Admiral has been sent to the island what do you think would happen huh huh? I'll tell ya what would happen Long Locks himself would get involved and if he gets involved I guarantee you chuckles NOBODY will win. Its not in anyone's benefit that the ol' Dread Lock Emporer get himself worked up. No, its best to just let the island be taken and to conquer it again when Long Locks is long gone the loser never stays in one place too long anyway. If 'our comrades' had any sense they would surrender right away. Lets hope they do."

There was silence. 

"Ya with me, Edo man? DON'T BE A FOOL! Stand down and return to whatever it was you were doing. Got me?"

_"Yes sir."_

"Goody." Sam lowered his wrist and cut transmission. 

Sam then did what he generally never stayed still long enough to do. He thought... He thought about the eyes of Tatsu's crew and the eyes of that one Revolutionary broad that he caught with his own hands. *Clair Toglory*. Again, it wasn't her strength that bothered him. She had the same eyes as them. He took one look at that beautiful Revolutionist and knew that no amount of torture from the boys at Impel Down could make her regret opposing the World Government. No, not for a moment. 

He didn't get people like them. 

"Hm Screw it." He bit into the chicken drum in his hand. His eyes lit up with delight. "AWESOME!!" 

Sam burst back into the Banquet Hall starling the nobles. To be honest, he only enjoyed being invited to things like this for the food. Without regard the Admiral ran into the kitchen where collared slaves were cooking.

"This is the best chicken I've ever had WHO MADE THIS?!?! WHO MADE THIS CHICKEN!? YOU? YOU? How about you?! Don't be shy about I just wanna thank you personally! 

A small slave girl stepped forward, shivering and jumpy as though she would get beaten any second. A weak smile cracked on her face from the strange tall man's praise. 

"You made this chicken!??!? Well I gotta tell ya its better then sex wrapped in bacon! I don't know how you made it but it is perfect juicy with just the right amount of spices I love it say you know what? I think this is what they call "art through adversity" but then again you're a slave and you might be stupid so I'll explain what I mean. You see some people think that true art comes best from pressure and I DIDN'T MEAN TO OFFEND YOU sorry you might not be stupid I shouldn't judge a book by its cover. Anyway, does that collar ever chafe you? Looks very uncomfortable to me but that just might be me."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 11, 2010)

*Gavuu Island*

*With Marcus*

"Don't get cocky you little brat" the man said rebalancing himself. "Soru" Marcu said attempting the technique again. This time he didn't trip or fall but he came up short of his intended distance and the man was able to react with a kick that connected with Marcus' midsection hard. Marcus slid backwards from the impact holding his ground and he grunted in pain. "With a godly body and a steeled reserve, tekkai is not necessary for your blows" Marcus said seriously.

"This kid is pissing me off" the man thought to himself in annoyance. "How can he be rambling so much when I am knocking him around so easily?" "Soru" Marcus said appearing behind the man. "What?!" the man said turning in surprise, "he actually got one right?!" Marcus swung a punch and it caught the man in the face hard sending him sprawling. "Why is this kid so strong?" the man thought rubbing his face tenderly, "looks like I will have to get serious!"

_A few minutes later_

"You gave me a good run kid" the man said panting, "but your mouth was a lot more dangerous than you were." With that the man turned on his heel wiped the blood from his mouth and walked away leaving Marcus face down in the alley. "Tiger point!" Marcus commanded as his jacket morphed into Kratos. "After him!" Marcus said to the great beast he was slumped over. Kratos took off running but when they rounded the corner the man was gone, and so was Claire!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 11, 2010)

*Cross Town...*
*With Helen...*
Helen sprints past a row of ships in the drydock, as the puppet woman pursues her, hovering across the ground like a ghost. She had managed to cut the puppet's torso wide open, revealing some kind of strange metal coil inside it's body. Unfortunately the coil had somehow attracted her new sword, Benihime, which is currently stuck to the puppet's open torso. 

That's because the coil is some kind of powerful magnet, she realizes...it might also be how it's able to fly as well. Then why aren't its own weapons drawn to the magnet? she wonders. 

Suddenly the puppet swings it's long spiked chain whip around at her legs. Helen leaps over the flying chain, and rolls across the ground until she stops at a large wall that seals off the dry dock... a dead end. The whip meanwhile slices through a pile of nearby lumber, like a hot knife through butter. Helen looks at her empty hands and then at the Puppet's broadsword, and chain whip...and finally Benihime which is stuck to the puppet's sliced open torso. She can also see the magnet inside it's body. 

"You'll have to do!"  she tells her hands, before balling them into fists and cracking her knuckles. Helen takes on a fighting posture towards the puppet. She's nowhere near as deadly in empty handed combat as she is with a blade, but it's the best she's got. Helen squares up with the puppet, then points her left palm outwards at it and tucks her right fist by her stomach. 

"Zero Sword Style!" she exclaims. How long has it even been since I've even fought like this she muses inwardly with a smirk. 

The Puppet whirls the whip around at her again in a wide circle, this time at chest level. Helen ducks under it but the Puppet flies in at her at the same time, as if it expected her to duck. The Puppet woman slashes downwards with its broadsword, right at the top of her head. Helen sidesteps at the last second, and feels the blade rush down an inch past her body. She spins around to the left side of the puppet and launches a right handed palm thrust at the side of its head, pumping her arm full of muscle. Just like she would if she had a sword, but instead channeling the force into her palm thrust. 

*"SCALIING THE TOWER!!"  *
*
BABLAM! * Her palm thrust manages to crack the left side of the Puppet's head and knock it of balance. "ODA DAMN THAT HURT LIKE HELL!!" Helen snarls in pain, suddenly grabbing her right hand which starts to flare bright red. She shakes her head in annoyance, suddenly gaining a new found respect for empty handed fighters. 

"I want my sword back!" she grumbles.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 11, 2010)

*Cross Town...*
Robbie soars towards the clouds, in his uniquely shaped hybrid Griffin form. His upper body is like that of a golden colored Lion, and his lower body (plus his head) like that of an Eagle, and yet he still retains a Human's upright posture. His powerful wings propel him ever upwards with tremendous speed. Behind him, a Dragon like creature with flaring nostrils closes in on him. The thing reminds more of a Puppet then anything really. 

*"C'mon let's play some tag!"* Robbie growls, inclining his Eagle face back at the Dragon.

The Dragon responds by snorting a jet of flame at Robbie through it's nostrils. Robbie nimbly spins around the flame and hurls himself straight into nearby cloud. The Dragon stops in mid air and eyes the cloud intently. Suddenly Robbie appears behind the Dragon and tackles it from behind with great force. *BABLAM!* 

"I told you this is my domain!" Robbie exclaims, using his far superior flight speed to its fullest advantage. 

The Dragon roars in anger and attempts to shake Robbie off, but the Griffin user grabs it tightly in a bear hug like grip from behind, pinning down it's mechanical wings. As the Dragon tries to bit at Robbie with its black snout, he notices a shell shaped device nestled inside it's jaws. HIs eyes widen at the revelation. 

"A flame dial huh?" he mutters, wondering where he could've gotten such a rare device here on the blue sea. "Yeah you're no Dragon...I've met a real Dragon and you don't even come close." 

Suddenly Robbie swoops downwards into a nosedive, with the Dragon still in his grip. it almost breaks free but Robbie holds on with all his might. They plummet downwards towards the water like cannonballs. "Let's see if you swim!" Robbie laughs. He times the release just right as the water get's closer and closer. Now! he thinks. Robbie attempts to release his hold on the Dragon, but it digs it's claws into Robbie's talons. "Shit!" he snarls, trying to free himself. But it's too late as they both divebomb into the water beside the shipyard, sending up a huge column of water into the air.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> *Task Force Absolute Justice...*
> 
> "I want more coffee before the senior officers arrive for our last briefing. You know how I prefer it," black and bitterly straight he thinks with a rare smirk, "...get it now recruit," Arkins adds calmly. Relishing this reversal in roles.
> 
> ...



~ Aboard TFAJ ~ 

Kenneth may not have been happy with his demotion, but at least he could go back to training Marines to make them stronger. If he would have known he?d be shortly summoned to a meeting he probably wouldn?t have started this sparring session but that was neither here nor there for the poor man he had in his vice like grip.

Kenneth had one of the Marine pinned to the deck in a powerful arm bar. The whole exchange didn?t last long as the man slammed his free hand on the deck in rapid fashion. ?I give, uncle, you win, just lemme go!? the man screams. With a snort Kenneth releases the man and pulls himself to his feet.  ?Time?? Kenneth ask as he slaps his hands together. ?Three and a half seconds Sir.? another Marine says as he looks down at his watch.   ?Oh is thit so?? Kenneth replies. Rubbing his left hand over his mouth, he motions to another Marine who steps forward. With a nod the Marine rushes forward. But the fodder is reckless and Kenneth ties him into a pretzel quickly and sinks in a chicken wing submission. The man yells I give almost as fast. ?He didn?t even make a whole second.? the same Marine announces as Kenneth tosses the man  forward.  ?How ya bunch o? panty waist cut th? Marines is ah mystry? t? meh.? Kenneth replies as he pinches the bridge of his nose.  ?Tell ya whit ladies. Take five.? Kenneth grumbles as he walks away.

- Four and a half Minutes Later-

Kenneth returns with a large many times stitched leather bag and a rather large smile spread about his face.  ?Awright lads. Since ya cannea spar ?n git strongah. I?ll do th? second best thin?. Power ?n endurance trainin?? he barks as the Marines quickly snap to attention. Opening the bag Kenneth walks to the first of the Marines. His right hand digs into the bag creating a loud rustling and grinding sound. A moment later what appears to be to large stones tethered together by a thick rope appears.  ?Ya sacks o? goo will give meh twenty laps ?round th? ship with these wee pebbles ?round yer necks.? Kenneth says as he slips the first set around his neck showing that he too would do the laps. The next set that is pulled out goes around another Marines neck. 

As Kenneth released his grip the Marine promptly and with great force slams into the deck.  ?Whit?s th? matter lad?? Kenneth ask as he looks down at the man.  ?Cannea ya even lift pebbles?? Kenneth adds.     

 ?Help me??


----------



## Gaja (Mar 12, 2010)

Dragging the giant bag with provisions Pierre just smiled at Kaimetsu's comments about killing him. It was funny to him, since such a one sided fighter would have problems with beating him, he would need to expand on his abilities and then it would be a different story. Passing through the streets of Cross Town, the two Hoax pirates went straight for the docks as none of their comrades were to be seen. However as soon as they reached the bay, mist started blocking any far reaching vision of the two men. But sword slashes, whip lashing and gun shots could clearly be heard, and the voices of some of the Hoax pirates.

"Didn't take them long to find trouble..."

Not like he and the first mate were any better, so with a quick motion the marksman chained their provisions together and ran of into the mist to see what this was all about. Clearly someone had a problem with his crew, and he just could have that.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 12, 2010)

Meanwhile at Marine HQ, Lt. Emtsu was standing outside the office of Vice Admiral _(OOC: anyone who wants to pick this up , realy I don't know whose active etc.)_ , waiting to be let in . He wanted to outline his proposal to him , as to many before , and hoped at least he wouldn't be a total blockhead .


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 12, 2010)

*Feroy vs "The Grim Reaper"*
"I've had enough of this shit!" The Hoax Pirate Captain exclaimed as the Grim Reaper sped towards him with its blinding speed. Part of the reason Feroy was having a difficult time defeating this thing is because of its superior speed. Though, the creature appeared to have a routinely way of attacking. It would first zoom towards the opponent and try a frontal assault and if that proved unsuccessful, it would then appear behind the opponent in the blink of an eye and try an attack there. The next step would then be an all out fury of attacks. If it wasn't for Feroy's reflexes he would have been kickin' it with Davy Jones a while ago.

Feroy was not only a powerful fighter, but a brilliant tactician as well. This was evident in his battle against the Chief Warden of Hell's Rock. He had discovered how this "thing" moves and now it was time to bring it down. 

""Let's test my little theory," Feroy said as the puppet appeared in front of the captain and prepared to swing its scythe. Feroy parried the blow with his scythe. The puppet then disappeared and reappeared behind the captain. Feroy extended his staff behind himself and block the attack without even looking at the creature.

"So I was right!" Feroy exclaimed with jubilation. The captain quickly spun around and used his staff to knock the scythe out of the Grim Reaper's hand. The attack proved successful and the scythe went flying into the waters below. 

The puppet then held out both of its hands. Its fingers quickly morphed into blades. "You're just full of surprises huh? Well, so am I!" Feroy said as he closed his eyes and focues his inner energy.

*"FORZA SPINTA!"* The captain exclaimed in an otherworldly voice as he now possessed new and improved strength. Feroy then punched a large hole into the deck of the ship they were in and he dived inside. The puppet followed in tow.

Down below the ship it was extremely dark. Nothing could be seen at all. The puppet could definitely be heard, though. It's mechanical parts easily gave away its position as it hovered through the air, looking for Feroy. 

Feroy tossed his staff to the other side of the deck so that to make a sound. The staff hit a wall with a large thud. The puppet rushed towards the scene. Feroy quickly but quietly stalked the puppet and at the last second behind its head, "ARRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHH!" Feroy hollered as he smash the puppet's head to bits and pieces. 

The captain made his way back to the deck with the feeling of a victory. "That was easier than I-" Suddenly blood flew from Feroy's back as the headless Grim Reaper stuck its bladed fingers attack the pirate. Feroy instinctively threw a kick that hit the arm of the puppet and broke it off. Though the puppet still moved!

Feroy rushed over towards the mast of the ship where the puppet pursued once again. Feroy was on one side of the mast while the puppet on the other. Blood still seeped out of Feroy's back. They played a game of cat and mouse for a while as they ran around the mast, the captain and the headless and armless puppet.

An idea then occurred to Feroy. Still with his enhanced strength, Feroy wrapped his hands around the mast (not a very large ship so the mast isn't too large" and picked it up. The captain slammed the puppet with the mast, breaking it into hundreds of pieces, even a metallic looking core that summoned his staff from the bottom of the ship!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 12, 2010)

*Cross Town...*
Helen slowly backs away into the dead end of the giant drydock, her poor shortlived career as a Kung Fu fighter now over. Her puppet foe, shaped in the likeness of a beautiful raven haired woman, closes in on her, hovering a few inches off the ground, and waving around a giant broadsword in a menacing fashion. 

Helen, bloody and battered, but unbowed, waves her foe on. She had managed to slice  the Puppet's torso wide open, revealing some kind of strange magnet coil inside it's body. Unfortunately ro which her sword, Benihime is now firmly stuck to.

"Come on then!" Helen tells the puppet with a smirk. 

As the puppet charges and stabs at her, Helen swerves around the broadsword and thrusts her right hand into the Puppet's open torso. "Let's end this affair!" she exclaims. Grabbing the handle of her sword Benihime, and ripping it from the coiled magnet inside with all her might. Before the puppet can bring it's sword to bear, she stabs Benihime right into the heart of the metal coil. 

*"Flying Swallow!"* 

Suddenly the puppet's body spasms back and forth rapidly as if overloaded, and the metal coil inside explodes, sending arcs of electricity in all directions. The energy knocks Helen several meters away onto her back, and when the smoke clears, the puppet lays in a crumpled ruin. Without the energy of the magnet, it's just a lifeless hulk. 

Helen salutes the now lifeless puppet, then slowly climbs to one knee, wiping the sweat from her brow. She looks out across the water that borders the drydock, and through the fine mist notices a winged figure dive bombing into the water with a sudden splash. No, it's two figures Helen quickly realizes, and she only knows of one being that has wings of that shape. "No rest for the wicked..." she mutters and suddenly dives headfirst into the water.

After almost thirty seconds pass, Helen resurfaces above the water with her comrade Robbie in her grip. He's unconscious and it takes double the effort to drag him onto the nearby dock. Helen drops him onto the dock and lays beside him in a tired heap. She looks over at him as he lays limply on his back, his eyes closed. 

"You better stop pretending like you need CPR because I'm not in the mood!"  she huffs. 

Suddenly Robbie's eyes pop open suddenly and he shrugs, "Can't blame me for trying..." He casts a glance at Helen and narrows his eyes in surprise at her ragged state. She's reopened that slash wound again he realizes, the one Betty gave her. 

"You look like hell by the way." 

"I didn't become a swordswoman because it would improve my looks you know," Helen responds simply as she slowly gets to her feet. Robbie looks back at her with genuine concern. "I'm serious. We can't have you bleeding to death before you meet our new crew...uh..."  Robbie quickly facepalms at letting the cat out of the bag to soon.  

Helen waves off his concern, "I just need to get the wound patched up again, it's nothing ser-" She cuts her sentence short however and narrows her eyes at him in surprise. 

"What crew?"


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 12, 2010)

Emtsu was pacing back and forth between the door of Clemens's office .

What exactly could she be doing in there ? He thought . Just wait dearie , you'll soon be in for a rude awakening .

The amount of consumed coffee made him very erratic as to to his path which soon resulted in a nice shallow ring forming itself on the floor .

(OOC:if you've ever seen a duck tales comic you should know what I mean )


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 13, 2010)

*Gavuu Island
*
Claire awoke to find herself in a nice room, from the looks of the place it was an expensive hotel.

"Where am I?" she thought to herself

The last thing she remembered was that she was in the kitchen at the restaurant. 

"What happened?" she thought

The door opened and a fat man walked into the room

"You have been taken to be hand maid for the boss" the man said simply
"You were seen with a boy that gave me some trouble" he said with a smile
"In this city when you take things from people we take things from you"
"Since he had nothing to take, we took you" he said
"What is this about?" Claire asked in a frightened tone
"Freshen up, I'm going to take you to the boss in a bit to see what he thinks about you"

With that the man got up and headed for the door

"Wait tell me what this is all about!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Claire screamed

The door just closed in her face, she dropped to the ground and began to cry

"Please come for me" she said sobbing

*Else where*

Shi looked at the man behind the desk, he had abnormally large hands.

"You've been giving a lot of trouble around here boyo" Don said
"It's kinda what I do" Shi said with a smile
"I like this kid" Don said
"OK here's the deal"
"You work for me and you can give as much trouble as you want"
"What do you think about that?"
"Boss to boss" Shi said
"I don't think I could work for people"
"I like to do my own thing" 
"You know I can't allow that" Don said

The two men behind Shi moved for him but there was an explosion throwing them back and then there was a sound of glass shattering. The wind blowing through the window cleared up the smoke pretty quickly. Shi stood at the edge of the broken window with a huge smile on his face

"Hopefully we won't see each other again" Shi said and jumped backwards
"I think we will" Don said with a smile

The three men walked over to the window the wind whipping their clothes around. 

"I always wanted to do that" Shi said as he fell

Just then the door opened and a fat well dressed man walked in

"Don-san we have the girl"
"Good" he said with a smile
"We just lost the boy" 

Shi free fell for quite a long time before his eagles flew around him slowing his fall. He slowed until he stopped mid air with the multitude of birds supporting him. He stood up and jumped on them until he reached the ground. He noticed a boy riding a tiger and stopped. It wasn't something you saw everyday. He realized it was Marcus called out to him

"Where the hell are you going so fast?" Shi asked Marcus


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 13, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Katherine's eye twitches. "Urggh... Damn it... to lose to such filthy pirates..." she grits her teeth and clenches her fist. "Ah my dear it's fine." One of the cloaked figures wrests his hand on Katherine's shoulder. "And Jessibelle was so pretty too~" He laughed jumping down into the areana. "Well~ I think it'd only be fair i fight a swordsman. The figure throws off their cloak and reveals a man with long red hair spiked up ward and back ward, goggles resting over his forehead. "Roy is it?" He points his blade to the Devil Luck's Samurai. "I'd be glad to fight ya!" He smiled at the man.



The White Samurai grips his katana, "You mean you'd be happy to lose to me," he leaps down to the arena, "Well the name's Zander," he says with a grin, and then looks up at the ceiling, "Well I sure hope little Jessibelle won't be falling down on us mid fight, that sure would be a problem," he says with a smile and a chuckle.

"Don't worry, I'm sure you'll be beaten before that girl falls," he draws his sword, "So lets get this over with already so she can steer our ship," he says pointing his blade towards Katherine.

"Oh, big sis could do way more than steer a ship! Maybe you could have her cook or something too," he says with a stupid smile. Katherine glares at him from behind, "Oh, I feel that, hahaha" he readies his sword, "Guess I should get started." 

"Blinding Dragon," he dashes forward, "Shit he's fast..." he says quietly as he lifts his guard up. Zander starts spinning around him and then lifts up some dust with his blade, "What a coward's move..." he says trying to look through the dust.

"Whatever gets the job done," he says cheerfully, "Roaring Dragon!" he dashes into the dust, Roy manages to narrowly block the attack. He flies out of the dust cloud that forms into a dragon's mouth.

"Dragon Fang!" he begins spinning around and slashing as they fly through the air. Roy blocks attack after attack, "Two can play that game," he says parrying an attack, "Irate Slicer!" he begins slashing one attack after another.

"Seems you've got some pretty good moves for a pirate," he says blocking the incoming attacks, "Infuriated Slash!" he lets off one powerful swing and even though Zander blocks the attack the force still sends him crashing into the wall of the arena.

Roy lands on the ground and raises his blade, "Get up, we're not done yet," Zander stands up with his usual grin on his face, "Don't worry it'll take more than that to beat me."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 13, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> Emtsu was pacing back and forth between the door of Clemens's office .
> 
> What exactly could she be doing in there ? He thought . Just wait dearie , you'll soon be in for a rude awakening .
> 
> The amount of consumed coffee made him very erratic as to to his path which soon resulted in a nice shallow ring forming itself on the floor .



Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens reaches into the drawer of her expansive and ornately carved Adam Wood desk, and pulls out a cigar. She lights it with relish and smirks. It's of the expensive West Blue variety, hand rolled to perfection. Never much of a cigar smoker, for some reason she's developed a taste for the things after dealing with Garrick. 

As she clenches the cigar between her teeth, she reads over the profile of this Lt. Emtsu. He seems like the typical "Absolute Justice type" to her which is always a plus in her opinion, also she's happy to note that he's older then she is and yet far her inferior, also a plus. But it's to be expected considering her star status within the Marines in her not so humble opinion. 

Clemens closes the personnel file and waves her right hand casually. Suddenly a small round mirror materializes in the air in front of her, revealing the corridor just outside her office. She sees Emtsu pacing around rather erratically. 

Clemens frowns slightly, "Oh he's kind of ugly isn't he," she mutters under her breath with disappointment, before waving her hand again, causing the mirror to dissipate. 

She sighs inwardly and presses the button of her den den mushi intercom, connected to the desk of her new assistant, the twelfth one this week (five of them currently residing in the stomach of a rather large Sea King). "You may have Lt. Emtsu enter," she says authoritatively.

The door to her office opens and Emtsu walks in. Clemens blows a smoke ring into the air and rests her head back against her leather chair while staring at him. "How can I help you Lt.?" she asks him curtly. 

In her mind she counts down the one minute that he has to keep from boring her, and getting himself dropped into the sea.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens reaches into the drawer of her expansive and ornately carved Adam Wood desk, and pulls out a cigar. She lights it with relish and smirks. It's of the expensive West Blue variety, hand rolled to perfection. Never much of a cigar smoker, for some reason she's developed a taste for the things, after dealing with Garrick.
> 
> As she clenches the cigar between her teeth, she reads over the profile of this Lt. Emtsu. He seems like the typical "Absolute Justice type" to her which is always a plus in her opinion, also she's happy to note that he's older then she is and yet far her inferior, also a plus. But it's to be expected considering her star status within the Marines in her not so humble opinion.
> 
> ...



The man walks into the office , not bending his head . Everything smells of despicable female pheromones . He checks his urge to spit on the ground with contempt only with great dificulty . Then he proceeds , slowly , his voice like the rasping of an old motor engine .

"I supose you haven't at all looked into the proposition file I postponed to this end about two months ago ."

He lets his fingers wander around the two cones of his beard , wondering how she will answer . He is certain she didn't .


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 13, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> The man walks into the office , not bending his head . Everything smells of despicable female pheromones . He checks his urge to spit on the ground with contempt only with great dificulty . Then he proceeds , slowly , his voice like the rasping of an old motor engine .
> 
> "I supose you haven't at all looked into the proposition file I postponed to this end about two months ago ."
> 
> He lets his fingers wander around the two cones of his beard , wondering how she will answer . He is certain she didn't .



Clemens looks at Emsu with a blank expression, "Proposition file?" she asks rhetorically and pretends to search her memory. She honestly has no idea what he's talking about. If she hadn't of dropped her last assistant into the Calm Belt however, who had actually looked into the report, she probably would know of it. 

Clemens shakes her head at him, "I'm sorry I have no idea what you are talking about honestly." She leans forward in her chair and smiles arrogantly at him, "Someone of my station has far more important things to do and has many matters of importance to consider." 

She leans back in her chair again and nods back at him, "Well you have your audience with me. Why don't you tell me about your _little_ proposal then hmm?" She emphasizes the little part with a smirk, as if it's no concern to her.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Clemens looks at Emsu with a blank expression, "Proposition file?" she asks rhetorically and pretends to search her memory. She honestly has no idea what he's talking about. If she hadn't of dropped her last assistant into the Calm Belt however, who had actually looked into the report, she probably would know of it.
> 
> Clemens shakes her head at him, "I'm sorry I have no idea what you are talking about honestly." She leans forward in her chair and smiles arrogantly at him, "Someone of my station has far more important things to do and has many matters of importance to consider."
> 
> She leans back in her chair again and nods back at him, "Well you have your audience with me. Why don't you tell me about your _little_ proposal then hmm?" She emphasizes the little part with a smirk, as if it's no concern to her.



He checks himself although her remarks make him want to say certain other things of the same lingo . He steadies himself and says , as calmly as possible :

"The files concerning my investigation of the possibility of enhancing the control over the entrance points on the Red Line ."

He inhales deeply , though her smell makes him want to puke , and waits for the answer .


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 13, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> He checks himself although her remarks make him want to say certain other things of the same lingo . He steadies himself and says , as calmly as possible :
> 
> "The files concerning my investigation of the possibility of enhancing the control over the entrance points on the Red Line ."
> 
> He inhales deeply , though her smell makes him want to puke , and waits for the answer .



What a self important little cuss, Clemens thinks inwardly. Why only a couple of weeks ago I successfully contained and help assassinate a Yonkou (she neglects to mention the other 11 Vice Admiral's, and elite CP9 squad that were also present), and this fool is angry because I couldn't find the time to read his glorified geology report? She can't help but chuckle inwardly at the indignity. 

As she stares back at him Clemens can clearly see that he doesn't like her, but that's not new when dealing with those who have immense inferiority complexes, especially men who have a problem with women in power positions. She can't help it that's she's, devastatingly beautiful, powerful, smart, and talented, afterall. All in all, the total package in her, once again, not so humble opinion. 

Clemens waves her right hand dismissively at him, cigar still in its grip, leaving a smoke trail in the air. "Yes, yes, your security report, what of it?" she asks him starting to lose her patience, not a good thing for this man.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 13, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> What a self important little cuss, Clemens thinks inwardly. Why only a couple of weeks ago I successfully contained and help assassinate a Yonkou (she neglects to mention the other 11 Vice Admiral's, and elite CP9 squad that were also present), and this fool is angry because I couldn't find the time to read his glorified geology report? She can't help but chuckle inwardly at the indignity.
> 
> As she stares back at him Clemens can clearly see that he doesn't like her, but that's not new when dealing with those who have immense inferiority complexes, especially men who have a problem with women in power positions. She can't help it that's she's, devastatingly beautiful, powerful, smart, and talented, afterall. All in all, the total package in her, once again, not so humble opinion.
> 
> Clemens waves her right hand dismissively at him, cigar still in its grip, leaving a smoke trail in the air. "Yes, yes, your security report, what of it?" she asks him starting to lose her patience, not a good thing for this man.



"I think the numbers speak for themselves . Acording to the statistic office output , the nubmer of pirates that could be prevented from entering the Grand line , if this scheme were aplied , would atone for about 37-43 % of the entiere number of all pirates that are expected to take to seas within the coming two to three years . Forty percent of pirates could be diposed of imediately and could be prevented from forcing us to divert our enery and deplete our numbers searching for them individualy . All of them come into the same spot , after all . It is only a matter of controling those locations ."

He exhales deeply and wishes he brought his cigars with him . But he would rather bite off his own toenails then ask her for something to smoke .


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 13, 2010)

*Haunted Shipyard*
Captain Feroy Toglory observed the broken puppet with a sly grin on his face. The pitiful thing was crushed under a mast before nearly killing Feroy. Feroy picked up the metallic looking orb that fell out of the puppet. He began tossing it up and down as if it was a toy.

"Can't say you weren't a tough opponent, but I won in the end, as always!" Feroy said as he began to walk away. "I'll just keep this little thing as a souvenir~" The captain said as he walked off on the damaged deck of the ship he and the puppet battled on.

As Feroy walked, he suddenly slipped and fell on his bottom. The deck was slowly being consumed by oil. But how?

"Where the hell did oil come from?" Feroy said as he struggled to his feet with the aid of his staff. The captain turned around to see a rather large figure standing at the head of the ship. 

The figure had a blue pirate captain's coat around its shoulders, black boots, and a plain white open dress shirt with blue pants. The figure had a ponytail and a blue pirate captain's hat. The figure had a shaggy face with brown hair all over, its eyes orange like the horizon of the sun. The figure was eyeing Feroy, but something seemed off. It seemed almost....hollow on the inside.

Feroy's eyes bulged once he realized who the man was. "You're that famous pirate, Ralph Querty! You once burned down two islands in the Grand Line and is one of the most famous pirates coming out of the West Blue! Feroy said as he glared at the pirate. "But you supposedly died at the hands of a Vice Admiral. Why are you still alive?" Feroy said, narrowing his eyes.

The puppet did not budge. A text box appeared to properly introduce the figure.

_*Deceased* Ralph "The Great Ember" Querty
Captain of the Ember Pirates
Former Bounty: 199,000,000 beri_​
Ralph ascended to the air and opened up its mouth, a stream of flames flew out towards the ship. 

"Oh shit!" Feroy exclaimed as he dived into the water below. The ship instantly went up in flames and then exploded into tiny pieces. Feroy resurfaced to get a look at the scene. The pirate was hovering high above the ship in the ominous mist, looking down at Feroy with its lifeless eyes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2010)

*Task Force Absolute Justice...*

Prince grinned as he poured Arkins' coffee into a cup, watching the new Ensign as he did. His first day here and the man was already working the fodder half to death. Prince had a feeling he would fit in. "Hey, Ensign!" Prince shouted towards the new guy, jerking his head upwards in greeting. "Uh, Ensign sir." He adds quickly, remembering his recent demotion to Seaman Recruit. "I didn't manage to catch your name when we picked you up. I'm Prince by the way."

*Phoenix Pirates...*

Jax moaned, rubbing his head as he sat up. The room he was in was small and simple, and it took Jax a few moments to realize he was lying on a bed. He grunted and pushed the sheets off him, wincing as he realized the extent of his injuries. His ribs felt like hell, but his leg leg felt like nothing at all, which was probably worse. Still, he dragged himself to the door and forced himself to peer down the hallway.

The last thing he remembered was Lust teleporting him, and a sudden free fall. He felt the sudden urge to vomit. He hated teleporting, and just thinking about it made him nauseous. But he shook his head and gritted his teeth and the urge passed, allowing him to at least stand up straight. He frowned, trying to piece together where he was.

_Floor is rocking, so I'm on a boat. Not a marine vessel, so we must've won the fight...or something. Don't remember much. Arrow Girl and Arena Girl were both talking to a marine, but I can't remember...Oda, I'm tired. Maybe I'll just get back in be..._

Thump! Jax was asleep before he hit the floor.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 14, 2010)

_



			Aboard The Dagger
		
Click to expand...

_


Gatrom awoke a second time. He was feeling very feint as he stood up. As he looked down he was able to see that while his pants were still intact and he was wearing them, his shirt had already been taken off and replaced with bandages. He took a few hesitant steps forward and opened the door of his room, briefly wondering why he was in bed. After stumbling around his ship for a few minutes, he started the remember the events that had unfolded that led him to the position that he was currently at.

As he walked around his boat he saw both Rose and the swordsman who he had met up with earlier. They looked much less beat up than he did. He could still feel the holes in his chest that the marine had created. Plus, most of his bones were still broken and it hurt to breath. Gatrom knew that if he didn't find a doctor soon, he would be permanently damaged. Then he saw Amelia, and remembered his reasons for protecting this crew...

As he kept on going, he saw another bedroom with the door closed. With everyone that he had met so far accounted for, he opened the door only to see the boy from the Arena lying on the floor right next to the bed. Quickly Gatrom picked him up and carefully placed him onto the bed, not knowing the extent of his injuries. "Who are you? And why did you help us?" He said to the man lying on the bed, not really expecting an answer.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 14, 2010)

*With the Schicizaigou...*

Pride sat in his office, still annoyed by the Vice Admiral ruining his oppertunity to finish their job, "Whatever...I'll let the prison handle those little bitches..." something then began to print out of his Den Den Mushi. He snatched it up and grinned.

He busted out of the hole where his door once was, "Everyone report here!" he shouts. They all arrive, "I've got a couple of announcements..."

He holds up the paper, "Lt. Junior Grade Gluttony is promoted to the rank of Lt." The newly promoted Marine's eyes grow wide, "R-really? So that means we're the same rank?"

Pride laughs, "No! Of course not! I've been promoted to Lt. Commander!" he says proudly, *"Is that it...We don't need to stick around for watch you brag as well do we?"*

"Now, I already know how jealous of my superiority is so there is no need to gloat. However there is more..." he reads the paper once again, "Ensign Wrath, Greed, Sloth, and Lust are to be promoted to the rank of Lt. Junior Grade," they all seem to shrug it off, "Whoopdy do, I get an extra 20 beli a week. Man Marines pay shit," he says before making his leave.

"Wait...Everyone was promoted...EXCEPT ME! What the hell is this! I'm gona' find the  Fleet Admiral myself and-" but Pride cuts him off, "And bitch at him until he makes you an Admiral...Just suck it up would you."

Envy points at Greed, "He destroyed an entire island with a volcano!" Pride turns to Greed, "That's right...nice job Greed, keep up the good work."

"He's asleep half the time!" he points to Sloth, "Man needs his rest," he says with a shrug.

He then motions to Lust, "And he tried to kill half of you!" Pride glares at the newly promoted Lt. Junior Grade Lust, "That's right...I hope you're enjoying this promotion, because you've got some punishment coming your way..." 

He turns to Greed, "Prepare the interigation chamber. Wrath, escourt Mr. Lust there. I'll be with him in a minute..." 

*With the Crimson Fist Pirates...*

Derrick gets up from his seat in OLD MAN'S SPICE, "Well, we'd better get out of here," he turns to the Old Man and nods his head, "Thanks Old Man," he then turns to Joseph and the Jolly Rodgers, "Thanks Demon Bro, Girly Man, Crazy Monkey, Bitchy Doc, Pinja, Hammer Pirate, Slicey Lady and Raat," he says to Joseph, Bolt, James, Belle, Kama, Bryan, Hana, and Breeze.

Jasmine and Hachi walk out the door. Derrick follows but then stops, he then turns to Dante, "What're you waiting for, lets go," he says lowering his glasses, "Eh? What you need someone to walk you to your damn ship?"

"No, your joining our crew as our Cook," he says decisively, "What are you smoking!" Derrick looks at him offended, "Hey! Take that as a compliment! I'm willing to take you as my cook, that means you don't suck!"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 15, 2010)

*Gavuu Island*

*With Marcus and Shi*

"Where the hell are you going so fast?" Shi asked Marcus. Marcus hopped off of Kratos and the great tiger reverted back to jacket form on Marcus. "Some lowly fool just kidnapped Claire-chan" Marcus said in annoyance, "and when confronted by my awesomeness he fled like a coward." "Cut the shit" Shi said getting serious, "leave out your rambling and tell me about Claire!" "She was star struck by my epicness and started to act differently, I followed her out of the restaurant like the gentleman I am and some guy came between us. He took her away."

*With Aisu*

Aisu looked on serenely as the students carried on their forms without incident. Nobody had so much as made a crack about Aisu today. It seemed the previous beatings he had administered earlier were enough to quell the foolish thoughts of rebellion. "Divide into pairs and practice your sparring, the person that doesn't have a partner come to me" Aisu said clapping his hands. There was a flurry of movement as people quickly found partners to avoid Aisu's wrath. "Today is a good day" Aisu said cracking his knuckles as he spotted his opponent.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 15, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With the Crimson Fist Pirates...*
> 
> Derrick gets up from his seat in OLD MAN'S SPICE, "Well, we'd better get out of here," he turns to the Old Man and nods his head, "Thanks Old Man," he then turns to Joseph and the Jolly Rodgers, "Thanks Demon Bro, Girly Man, Crazy Monkey, Bitchy Doc, Pinja, Hammer Pirate, Slicey Lady and Raat," he says to Joseph, Bolt, James, Belle, Kama, Bryan, Hana, and Breeze.
> 
> ...



"Did he just call me a demon?" Joseph blinked. "OGRE! I'M AN OGRE!" He shouts. "I even went to Ogre island! so, THERE!" He folded his arms and leaned back. "I'm not a demon...." He huffed. "Yeah, but sure ignore that I'M BITCHY DOC!" Belle narrowed her eyes. "I'M A NINRATE! I WAS A NINJA BEFORE I WAS A PIRATE!" He grumbled. Bolt blinked. "Hahahaha!" He pointed at James. "He called you girly man!" James snickered. "No, I'm obviously the Crazy monkey!"

"OI! SHUT UP! NO ONE CARES!" Dante shouts. "Guh, Look here! I am NOT, hear me, AM NOT! REPEAT! AM NOT JOINING YOUR DAMN CREW! Why would i join your damn crew!? I've got everything i need right here! i have my restaurant, i have the old man, there's nothin i need!" He crosses his arms and turns his back on Derrick. "Now get the hell out of here!"

   Kaimetsu-

  The young Samurai was split up from his crewmate, a man he barely knew and didn?t care for honestly. ?This place is dreary.? The boats in the graveyard were quite saddening. ?There is no use hiding there. I can sense you behind me.? Kaimetsu turned to see a strange cloaked figure hiding behind one of the boats. ?Silent are you?? The cloaked man said nothing, he simply held out both his arms, blades in each. ?Two sword style? Interesting.?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Did he just call me a demon?" Joseph blinked. "OGRE! I'M AN OGRE!" He shouts. "I even went to Ogre island! so, THERE!" He folded his arms and leaned back. "I'm not a demon...." He huffed. "Yeah, but sure ignore that I'M BITCHY DOC!" Belle narrowed her eyes. "I'M A NINRATE! I WAS A NINJA BEFORE I WAS A PIRATE!" He grumbled. Bolt blinked. "Hahahaha!" He pointed at James. "He called you girly man!" James snickered. "No, I'm obviously the Crazy monkey!"
> 
> "OI! SHUT UP! NO ONE CARES!" Dante shouts. "Guh, Look here! I am NOT, hear me, AM NOT! REPEAT! AM NOT JOINING YOUR DAMN CREW! Why would i join your damn crew!? I've got everything i need right here! i have my restaurant, i have the old man, there's nothin i need!" He crosses his arms and turns his back on Derrick. "Now get the hell out of here!"



Derrick paused and looked at Bolt and James, "Yea...I'm pretty sure the guy that turned into a Monkey would be the Crazy Monkey...and the guy doing flipty flips nad hoopty hoops is Girly Man..."

He then turns to Dante, "So you're ok with just an old building with two holes now, and an even older man," he then turns to the Old Man, "No offense Gramps..."

And back to Dante, "This is really all you want? To stay here and someday, somehow, grow older than this old man, nothing left but this resteraunt? You don't want to live a life of adventure out on the sea!"

"I...I was meant to..." he looks away for a moment, "Well I sure as hell wasn't supposed to be a pirate. But I wasn't just gona' sit around and waste my life away on a damn...Well resteraunt in your case. I went to follow my dreams, no matter how crazy they were. Don't you have any dreams? Don't your ambitions make you want to leave this damn island already?"

He then grinned, "Well if it does require this resteraunt than I'll lift it up on my shoulders and put it right on my ship right next to ya' because I know that for my dreams to become reality I need you as my cook."

*Roy vs Zander...*

Roy dashes forward and clashes blades with the newly recovered swordsmen. They lock blades for a minute before Roy begins to over power him, "Dragon's Tail!"

He gets low, trips Roy with his sheath, and then raises his blade to go for the kill but Roy spins to narrowly avoid the attack. He then pushes off the ground to gain some distance, "So your not really a swordsmen huh, just a coward? Could you show some moves that display that you have any balls? Any balls at all."

"Hah, I guess that's your form of a compliment huh?" He says with a grin, "No..not at all..." he says rather seriously, "Oh, guess I better bring out some big stuff huh."

He dashes forward, "Dragon Charge!" he starts letting off piercing stabs. Roy dodges the first few and then begins with his own, "Jubilant Barrage," he starts meeting each of them with his own strikes.

Their final strikes send them both sliding back. Zander goes in for another attack, "Suffering Swipe," he ducks under the strike and slashes Zander's chest.

He backs up making it just a shallow cut, "Whooo! Nice hit! It'll take more to get some real blood though," he says grinning, "Stop.Grinning.It's really annoying!"

"Piercing Rage!" he rushes forward, picking up more and more speed. He finally stabs forward at the Marine, he manages to block it in time, however the force is too much and he keeps pressing Zander back.

He eventually crashes him into the arena wall, "I'm getting to know these walls really well," Roy glares at him with red eyes, "Stop smiling! You're pressed up against a wall, about to get cut down by a pirate!" he slams his sword down, "Irate Slicer!"

His sword attacks continue to force the marine deeper into the ground that he rests on. He finally lifts his blade up, "Infuriated Slash!" he crashes it down on top of him, though he is skilled enough to block it the White Samurai cuts right through the katana and slashes him across the chest.

He holds his wound, "W-Wow that's a deep cut," he says examining it a little suprised, "Guess I'll have to give it a better shot next time," Roy glares at him, "Why the hell are you still so damn happy! You lost! To a pirate!"

He sheaths his blade and walks away, "Oh, and so you know, those happy attacks aren't as strong as they can be. Maybe because they're being used by someone who's next happy," he says with his usual grin.

Roy stops for a minute and then continues to walk back to his crew, "Oda I hate him..." he joins the others, "My jobs done, finish this Damien so we can get the hell out of here..."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 16, 2010)

"Hehe, It seems that it's our victory." Damien smirked. "No! you need 3 victories to win!" Katherine shouts. "Hmm~ That's not very sportsman like..." Damien sighed and leaped down onto the stadium floor. "Wellp, I suppose i must congratulate the two of you on your victory." He looked up at the ceiling. "Interesting." He held out his hands. "Dice spiral stairs!" The die left his hands and spiraled into the ceiling, Damien climbing up slowly behind them. "Alright madam, how about we go down..." looking at Jessibelle, she was frothing at the mouth, her eyes rolled back into her head. "She really hated gettin dirty..." Damien blinked.

"Alright.." Reached out he broke her down from the ink prison and the die slowly brought them both to the ground. "Youre.. not such a bad guy..." Zander laughed, pulling himself out of the hole in the ground. "It's good to see my swordsman didn't kill you." He rubbed his chin. "Though, should i be happy he didn't kill a marine as pleasant as you, or sad he was unable to kill another swordsman despite going all out.." Damien shrugged. "Doesn't matter i suppose!" 

Zander smiled and sheathed his broken blade. "I'll take her off your hands and let you fight boss man without holding back." Damien smiled. "Thank you, you're a gentlleman and a scholar!" Zander smiled back. "Thank you aswell." FLING! Something passed by the two as they were talking. "Now, I'm right tired of hearin you two." The final cloaked figure's hand was held outstretched. "My, How rude." Damien turned to see that Zander was already gone. "Speedy little thing." He rubbed his chin. 

The cloaked man threw off the shadowing cloth and revealed a very western looking man with brown leather jacket and hat, white feathers on both. "Pleasure meetin ya, they call me Gamble." Damien smirked. "Oh? I like that name. My Name is Damien Djall Fortuna." Holding up his hand he created a few dice. "I've eaten the Dice fruit." Gamble smirked. "Me?" He flicked his hand and held a bunch of cards. "I ate the card fruit. Seems like we've got a regular ol' casino on our hands."

With the Crimson Fist Pirates-

"Look! say what you want but i'm not going with you! If i leave here the place goes out of buisiness! do you think i can just leave it?! This is the place i've called my home for years!" He growled. "This place gave me a reason to keep living." He turned his back. "There is no reason for me to go with you! Who cares if you can't keep your dream!? you've got plenty of other places to go and you can just go get another cook! i ain't anything special! so just get outta here!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 16, 2010)

*DLP*

Roy glared down at Damien, "I could've finished him if I wanted to...I didn't want to see a grinning corpse though...that damn thing is glued to his face..."

Aaron rolled his eyes, "Yes, yes, whatever you say," Roy simply ignored him, "Now this is quite the match up..." he pulls out a pad and a pen and gets ready to write, "One certainly worthy of recording for a future story..."

*With the Crimson Fist Pirates...*

"Yea, because I'm sure that this old man just can't replace you with a spice rack..." he slams his hand on the table, "This place gave you a reason to keep living...I DON'T THINK IT'S SUPPOSED TO CONTROL YOUR LIFE!"

He gritted his teeth and clenched his fists but soon he stopped, "Your the only cook I'll accept in my crew. And unless we want to starve out at sea, we're going to need to take you with us..."

He turned to the Jolly Rodgers, "Hey! I need you to help me with something..." they eyed him curiously. He walked out side of the door, bent down, and got a grip on the bottom of the building, "We're moving this place to my ship, not too far away..." some of them looked at him with a blank stare, "COME ON! Guess I'll move this place on my own!" he says preparing to make an attempt to lift the building and all those inside it.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 18, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With the Crimson Fist Pirates...*
> 
> "Yea, because I'm sure that this old man just can't replace you with a spice rack..." he slams his hand on the table, "This place gave you a reason to keep living...I DON'T THINK IT'S SUPPOSED TO CONTROL YOUR LIFE!"
> 
> ...



"Alright Bryan, you know what to do." Bryan nodded. "James, Bolt, Kama, Let's get going." They all nod. "I was just enjoying the food too." He sighed. "There's no way to lift this building." Belle shook her head. "You shouldn't doubt my power, I'm a lot stronger then i look." Joseph cracked his shoulders and back. "Step aside new timer." He pushed Derrick out of the way. "There is something you need to realize." Joseph dropped down and grabbed the edge of the building. "ONE!" He shouts, throwing it upward.

"TWO!" Bryan throws the other end up. "Three and four!" Bolt and james leap under, catching the building. "*THEY ACTUALLY DID IT!?"* Belle shouts. "Yeah, just tell me where you want this thing." Joseph points his thumb at Bolt and James. "LET GO OF MY TREASURE!!!" Dante jumps down and prepares to unleash a pepper bomb on the LTP, but Joseph slams him to the ground. "Shut up! your in the company of pirates, did you think you would be let go so easily? did you think that once a pirate has made up his mind you would change it!? that's foolish thinking! You have no idea what your messing with kid!"

Joseph sighed and let him go. "Now, just join the guys freaking crew." He sighed. "I wont.. if i leave.. the old man goes broke... do you get it!? If i leave, he loses his business! that's my fault! How could i live with that!? HUH!? Tell me how could i live with that!?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 18, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Alright Bryan, you know what to do." Bryan nodded. "James, Bolt, Kama, Let's get going." They all nod. "I was just enjoying the food too." He sighed. "There's no way to lift this building." Belle shook her head. "You shouldn't doubt my power, I'm a lot stronger then i look." Joseph cracked his shoulders and back. "Step aside new timer." He pushed Derrick out of the way. "There is something you need to realize." Joseph dropped down and grabbed the edge of the building. "ONE!" He shouts, throwing it upward.
> 
> "TWO!" Bryan throws the other end up. "Three and four!" Bolt and james leap under, catching the building. "*THEY ACTUALLY DID IT!?"* Belle shouts. "Yeah, just tell me where you want this thing." Joseph points his thumb at Bolt and James. "LET GO OF MY TREASURE!!!" Dante jumps down and prepares to unleash a pepper bomb on the LTP, but Joseph slams him to the ground. "Shut up! your in the company of pirates, did you think you would be let go so easily? did you think that once a pirate has made up his mind you would change it!? that's foolish thinking! You have no idea what your messing with kid!"
> 
> Joseph sighed and let him go. "Now, just join the guys freaking crew." He sighed. "I wont.. if i leave.. the old man goes broke... do you get it!? If i leave, he loses his business! that's my fault! How could i live with that!? HUH!? Tell me how could i live with that!?"



"How could you let him live with the fact that he's the reason you can't live your life!" Derrick shouts, "Thanks Demon Bro, we'll be needing the resteraunt on the big red ship on the other side of the island. But stay out of my crew's business, we're pirates, which means we'll have to take you down eventually...And trust me, we will..."

"Just stick to the resteraunt moving," he then turns back to Dante, "I think your giving yourself too much credit too," he says crossing his arms, "The old man's such a better cook than you than that if he was the one with the Devil Fruit I'd take him so we wouldn't waste beli on spices..."

He pauses, "Maybe that's what you think is keeping this place in business. You should just squeeze out a bunch of spices and crap for him before you leave," he takes a bite out of one of Dante's dishes, "Yea, the Old Man's so much better, his business will probably sky rocket once I take you off his hands."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 18, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "How could you let him live with the fact that he's the reason you can't live your life!" Derrick shouts, "Thanks Demon Bro, we'll be needing the resteraunt on the big red ship on the other side of the island. But stay out of my crew's business, we're pirates, which means we'll have to take you down eventually...And trust me, we will..."
> 
> "Just stick to the resteraunt moving," he then turns back to Dante, "I think your giving yourself too much credit too," he says crossing his arms, "The old man's such a better cook than you than that if he was the one with the Devil Fruit I'd take him so we wouldn't waste beli on spices..."
> 
> He pauses, "Maybe that's what you think is keeping this place in business. You should just squeeze out a bunch of spices and crap for him before you leave," he takes a bite out of one of Dante's dishes, "Yea, the Old Man's so much better, his business will probably sky rocket once I take you off his hands."



"Put the restaurant down!" Dante clenches his fists and unleashes a cloud of pepper. "Phew~ alright put the place down, kids gone and blown a gasket." Dante cracks his neck. "I'm not leaving, If you want me to go with you then your going to have to-" SMACK! Old man jumped down and hit Dante over the head. "Young fool, You think i can't handle myself without you?! I'm not such a terrible cook or business man that i would be unable to handle my restaurant!" 

"But...!" Dante is smacked again. "Just do as he said, Make me some spices and get out of here! You keep wrecking everything anyways!" He grumbled. "Damn kid, Can't believe i took you in! you have no soul for cooking! you throw things together without care for how they mesh! Do you understand!? Get outta here and get out of my sight." He turned his back on Dante. "YOU BASTARD! HOW CAN YOU SAY THAT!? AFTER ALL I DID FOR YOU!" He growled. "Prove me wrong kid, you want to be a good cook!? you know what you need to do."

Dante's eyes widened. "But... that's just a legend old man.. no way all blue exists...!" Old man turned to him. "I spent twenty years looking for it and never found a trace, you wanna be a better chef then me? You find all blue and come back here with the best dishes that man has ever known got that!" Dante grit his teeth. "FINE! ALL GO! I'LL FIND ALL BLUE AND MAKE THE GREATEST DISH EVER! I'LL PROVE I'M THE BEST CHEF!!!" He growled and stomped off. "I'll leave your barrels at the docks!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 18, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Put the restaurant down!" Dante clenches his fists and unleashes a cloud of pepper. "Phew~ alright put the place down, kids gone and blown a gasket." Dante cracks his neck. "I'm not leaving, If you want me to go with you then your going to have to-" SMACK! Old man jumped down and hit Dante over the head. "Young fool, You think i can't handle myself without you?! I'm not such a terrible cook or business man that i would be unable to handle my restaurant!"
> 
> "But...!" Dante is smacked again. "Just do as he said, Make me some spices and get out of here! You keep wrecking everything anyways!" He grumbled. "Damn kid, Can't believe i took you in! you have no soul for cooking! you throw things together without care for how they mesh! Do you understand!? Get outta here and get out of my sight." He turned his back on Dante. "YOU BASTARD! HOW CAN YOU SAY THAT!? AFTER ALL I DID FOR YOU!" He growled. "Prove me wrong kid, you want to be a good cook!? you know what you need to do."
> 
> Dante's eyes widened. "But... that's just a legend old man.. no way all blue exists...!" Old man turned to him. "I spent twenty years looking for it and never found a trace, you wanna be a better chef then me? You find all blue and come back here with the best dishes that man has ever known got that!" Dante grit his teeth. "FINE! ALL GO! I'LL FIND ALL BLUE AND MAKE THE GREATEST DISH EVER! I'LL PROVE I'M THE BEST CHEF!!!" He growled and stomped off. "I'll leave your barrels at the docks!"



Derrick's face lights up with a smug grin, "Glad to see you've realized my point," Dante just stomps past him, "Shut up, lets go," Derrick follows closely behind him, "I knew you had a dream. The All Blue eh?"

The Pirate Captain pondered it for a moment, "Yea, I guess I'll be owning it sooner or later, and I'll be able to let you catch a few fish for your meal," he says with a chuckle.

They arrive at the Crimson Sea Dweller to see Jace, Maxi, and Albert aboard, "Where were you guys!" Maxi shouts, "You know, just picking up a new cook while fighting off a barrage of marines," he says pointing back to Dante with his thumb.

"He's not bad, but he's got a long way to go it seems. He'll be just fine for a buncha pirates though," he holds his arms up to the ship and crew, "Well Dante, this is your new home and your new family. Don't like it or them, get used to it," he hops on the ship and heads towards the door, "We've gota' pretty nice kitchen you'll wana' check out after you finish your buckets out. Hachi, get everything ready for us to leave once the Old Man gets his pizza toppings or whatever."

"Hey, why's he incharge!" Jace points to Hachi, "Because he's not an idiot. You can have your position of First Mate if it makes you happy but I think I'll leave all the technical stuff to the Swordsmen, I'm getting some shut eye."

He walks to his cabin and then collapses on his massive king sized bed with crimson red sheets. He then hears his door open, "Whaaaat do you waaaant," he whines.

He turns around to see Maxi in the door, "Oh, I see, a visit for pleasure? I'll allow that," he says leaning on the edge of the bed.

"I don't get you," she says leaning against the door with her arms crossed, "Excuse me? Would you like to repeat that over on my comfy bed over here," he says with a grin. 

"I don't get you. One second your an idiot, the next a pervert, then a strong leader, an occasional hard ass..." he sighs and falls onto his back on the bed, "I'm not a pervert, just a guy trapped on a ship with a few too many guys that just needs some-" he then falls off the bed and smacks into the floor, "Oh I forgot cluts around woman..."

He rubs his face, "You know you like it..." he says getting back to his feet and removing his shades, "No person can be change like that on the flip of a dime...I don't get it..."

He sighs and falls on his bed, "Well you've got a long journey to figure me out, so lets let you figure this out on your own instead of taking of my shut eye time..." Maxi sighs and makes her leave, "Finally...some sleep..."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 18, 2010)

Dante rolled some empty barrels onto the dock and fills them up with various spices and puts the lids on them. "Damn it, where's the old man?" He grumbled. "Come on cook, Let the old man take his time." Hachi leaned on the rail. "SHUT UP! I WANNA TELL THAT OLD GUY OFF ONE MORE TIME BEFORE I LEAVE!" Dante shouts. "Oh? is that a tear in your eye?" Hachi smirked. "Damn it! it's some pepper that got in my eye! that's all!" He wiped his eye and turned his back to Hachi. "It's alright, everyone's sad to leave home." Jasmine smiled at him. "No one asked you..." He growled.

stuck behind a building not far from Dante and the Crimson fist pirates, Old man bites his bottom lip as tears stream down his face. "Get out of here brat...." He thinks to himself. "GET OUT OF HERE AND DON'T COME BACK!" Snot begins to pour out his nose. "What the hell!? Can't you come out here and tell me that yourself!" Dante's lip trembles as his eyes water up. "IDIOT! LIKE' I'D WANNA SEE A FAILURE LIKE YOU OFF!!!" Old man screams, biting down on his apron. "FINE!!! I'M LEAVING YOU BASTARD!" Dante wipes off his eyes and heads to the ship. "Let's get going! I'm done here!" He walked past the crew and headed to the kitchen. "Don't bother me!"

"You brat..." Old man bit down on his apron and pulled hard. "Just leave.... like i care!" His tears raining down on the ground and forming puddles. Hachi smirked and turned to the helm. "Take us out of here, We're headed further into the wild unknown, following the log pose and reaching a new island." Hachi smirked. "Look at you, Captain Humming bird." Jasmine teased. "No one asked you." Hachi sweatdropped.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 21, 2010)

_Continued from this post..._


Tricktype said:


> *Haunted Shipyard*
> Captain Feroy Toglory observed the broken puppet with a sly grin on his face. The pitiful thing was crushed under a mast before nearly killing Feroy. Feroy picked up the metallic looking orb that fell out of the puppet. He began tossing it up and down as if it was a toy.
> 
> "Can't say you weren't a tough opponent, but I won in the end, as always!" Feroy said as he began to walk away. "I'll just keep this little thing as a souvenir~" The captain said as he walked off on the damaged deck of the ship he and the puppet battled on.
> ...



Feroy carefully swam through the water to avoid being blown up by the reincarnation of Ralph Querty. How this pirate came back to life was beyond Feroy's understanding, but he'd still have to defeat it nonetheless. The puppet levitated above the water observing Feroy like a hawk watching its dinner.

"How the hell am I supposed to even get close to that thing without being blown into smithereens?" Feroy questioned himself as he continued to swim about. "Somehow I'll have to catch it off guard...if it's even possible to catch something dead off guard."

Ralph then plummeted towards Feroy who had resurfaced with his fist at the ready. Feroy quickly dived to avoid being pummeled. Feroy had to resurface again for air and so he did and the puppet tried to smash Feroy once again. The two repeated this process for about another twenty minutes. It resembled a game of 'whack-a-mole'.

This time when Feroy descended into the water there was a large shark awaiting his arrival. The fish licked its lips and feigned its teeth at the pirate. Feroy wasn't frightened at all. This shark was going to be his trump card. Feroy looked the beast directly in the eyes with his mesmerizing eyes. The shark quickly succumbed to Feroy's hypnotism.

Feroy continued to resurface out of the water to receive a breath of air and continued to dive to avoid being hit. The puppet continued to pursue Feroy each time he resurfaced for air. Though, something was wrong. Feroy had seemed to grow in size since the last time he dove underwater. The puppet was finally able to nail Feroy with its fist only to realize it was the shark wearing Feroy's cloak.

The puppet didn't have any time to realize the mistake it made. Feroy was coming in fast behind the puppet with his fist at the ready. *"FORZA SPINTA!"* Feroy exclaimed as he punched at the puppet with his inhuman strength. 

When Feroy made contact with the puppet, his fist slid right across Ralph's body. The oil had caused this to happen. Feroy slipped right into the puppet's line of attack and the puppet took advantage of this and smashed Feroy with his fist. Feroy went flying through the deck of a ship into the lower level

Feroy's face was heavily bleeding. "It felt as if that thing's arm is made out of steel." Feroy said as he rubbed his head. That's because they are made out of steel. Whoever it was that had found Ralph's body completely reinforced and upgraded the late captain's body. 

Then, *BOOM!!!* The ship Feroy was in exploded into hundreds of pieces. Ralph had quickly coated it in oil and sent it up in flames, quite literally. It would have been impossible for Feroy to escape death. He was still recovering from the super powered punch when the ship blew up. This should have been his end. But it wasn't. Feroy was cast to the bottom of the sea because of the explosion. He wasn't dead, no. Just unconscious.

Feroy's body was extremely bruised and injured as he slowly descended lower and lower into the sea. If something didn't come and eat him he'd surely die from lack of air. It was then when Feroy heard something 'speak' to him.

"Get out of here!" The voice said. "You're not supposed to be here now *get out!"* The voice persisted. That's when Feroy finally opened his eyes. Who had said that? _"Must have been my imagination."_ Feroy concluded. 

Feroy quickly swam to the surface to receive some fresh air. He arrived at the surface with a _Gasp!_ The puppet was off in the distance floating away as it had seemingly won. Feroy crawled upon a ship to face the deceased pirate. 

"HEY!" Feroy bellowed. "I'M NOT THROUGH YET YOU SORRY SACK OF SHIT!" The pirate captain taunted. The puppet turned around and levitated back towards Feroy. 

The deceased pirate stop right before the ship and extended both of its arms. A stream of oil shot out of both arms. The puppet then opened its mouth where a stream of fire ran out. The oil and fire mixed creating a grand stream of fire that would make even Portgaz D. Ace a bit jealous. The fire looked to rival Ace's 'fire-fist' attack. 

Feroy looked in terror as the attack approached. The voices started to flood into Feroy's head again, only this time there were more voices. But from where? It was then when Feroy's hazel eyes glowed and he opened his mouth and bellowed, *"Manipolazione!"* In an otherworldly voice that echoed throughout the shipyard.

The fog began to part. The wind turned violent. The sea was no longer restless. Waves rose out of the sea and towards the giant fire attack. The ship rocked back and forth as if it was alive. The wave of water collided with the fire attack and continued to rush forwards towards Ralph. Ralph was pulled into the sea along with Feroy. 

While in the water Ralph was virtually helpless without being able to use his oil devil fruit ability and flame dial attacks. Though, Feroy was not. Feroy swam towards Ralph, *"FORZA SPINTA!"* Feroy said in his head.

Feroy hit the puppet with an uppercut and launched the thing out of the water and hundreds of feet into the air. The sea seemed to be restless now and a current of water pushed Feroy after the pirate. When Feroy was out of the water the wind then turned violent and flung Feroy further into the air after the puppet. 

In mid-air, Feroy elevated his leg and said *"FORZA SPINTA!"* and brought it down for an axe kick upon the puppet. The attack connected and the puppet was smashed into pieces that rained down below. 

Feroy landed in the ocean that was now dormant.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 21, 2010)

*With Alex...*

He pulls his wolverine like opponent in with the frog belt but he quickly uses the arm that isn't binded to go for a slash. Alex uses his eagle winged jacket to avoid the attack and then pulled back his fist for one of his own. 

His glove lets out a few spikes just before he thrusts but the oppponent ducks under the attack. Alex however sees this coming and smashes his leg right into it's gut, "What the hell?"

He deactivates his wings and lands on the ground, "What the hell are you!" he shouts, but of course gets no reply, "Well your definately not human..." he clenches his fists, "Luckily the majority of myself isn't either..." he activates his cheetah boots and rushes towards one of the boat's walls.

He pushes off and into the air and goes into a flip, "Cheetah Fury!" he unleashes a barrage of high speed kicks that slam right into the creature, _"Every kick...It feels like I'm hitting..."_ his eyes perk up as he realizes what he's fighting.

The opponent uses this as an opening and stabs it's claws right into his gut. Alex slams his fist into it's arm and then pulls the claw out, reactivating his wings so he can fly along side him.

"Well now I feel stupid..." he says holding his wound, "This whole time I've been talking to a damn doll..." he says to the puppet.

"Lets go for a little ride," he activates his frog belt and wraps the tounge around it's waist. He then takes flight, dragging it behind him. He begins to fly in a circle, picking up more and more speed.

As he flies he crashes his opponent into the various boats and walls around the area, narrowly avoiding them himself as he flies. He catches the wolverine puppet going to slice the tounge but he retracts it just in time sending the puppet crashing into another building.

He turns around, "Looks like I broke it," sends after turning around however the puppet shoots out of the destruction it was laying in a moment ago and flies straight for Alex. He impales the pirate with his claw right in the back, "Gotcha..." he says releasing some blood from his mouth as he spoke.

His annoconda wristband shoots off and entangles the puppet's entire body, immobilizing it, "Not...lets play..." he grabs hold of the puppet, flips over it, and then chucks it towards the docks.

It crashes into the ground but Alex follows seconds after, slamming his feet into it's chest, "Cheetah Fury!" he continues to deliver the flurry of kicks, he feels it's chest bending as he gives kick after kick. He finally stops and lifts his hand high in the air. With one last quill covered punch slamming into it's chest it bursts into pieces.

Alex watches it, lying there with a gaping hole in it's chest, lifeless as it should be. He spots what seems to be a magnet and rips it out. He tosses it into the water and then walks away, "I could use a bandaid..." he says referring to the two large holes in his back and chest.



InfIchi said:


> Dante rolled some empty barrels onto the dock and fills them up with various spices and puts the lids on them. "Damn it, where's the old man?" He grumbled. "Come on cook, Let the old man take his time." Hachi leaned on the rail. "SHUT UP! I WANNA TELL THAT OLD GUY OFF ONE MORE TIME BEFORE I LEAVE!" Dante shouts. "Oh? is that a tear in your eye?" Hachi smirked. "Damn it! it's some pepper that got in my eye! that's all!" He wiped his eye and turned his back to Hachi. "It's alright, everyone's sad to leave home." Jasmine smiled at him. "No one asked you..." He growled.
> 
> stuck behind a building not far from Dante and the Crimson fist pirates, Old man bites his bottom lip as tears stream down his face. "Get out of here brat...." He thinks to himself. "GET OUT OF HERE AND DON'T COME BACK!" Snot begins to pour out his nose. "What the hell!? Can't you come out here and tell me that yourself!" Dante's lip trembles as his eyes water up. "IDIOT! LIKE' I'D WANNA SEE A FAILURE LIKE YOU OFF!!!" Old man screams, biting down on his apron. "FINE!!! I'M LEAVING YOU BASTARD!" Dante wipes off his eyes and heads to the ship. "Let's get going! I'm done here!" He walked past the crew and headed to the kitchen. "Don't bother me!"
> 
> "You brat..." Old man bit down on his apron and pulled hard. "Just leave.... like i care!" His tears raining down on the ground and forming puddles. Hachi smirked and turned to the helm. "Take us out of here, We're headed further into the wild unknown, following the log pose and reaching a new island." Hachi smirked. "Look at you, Captain Humming bird." Jasmine teased. "No one asked you." Hachi sweatdropped.



*A few days after their departure...*

BOOM! BOOM!

Cannon balls flew around the _Crimson Sea Dweller_. Three Marine ships had them surrounded. Dante kicked an incoming ball out of the sky, Hachi slashed another one down, and Jasmine steered the ship back and forth, avoiding the attacks that couldn't be taken out of the sky, "Where's Derrick!" Albert shouted from the crow's nest as he shot down a cannon ball.

"I don't know, but there's too many incoming attacks, we can't mount an assault of our own..." the marines continued their seemingly endless barrage, each of the ships having more cannons than your average ship, "Keep it up!" what seemed to be the leader shouted, "We've got orders to stop these bastards before they get out of hand! Crush the rookie's early!" 

Dante grits his teeth as he slams another ball out of the area, "Someone shut this guy up!" Albert takes aim at the ship but spots something coming towards them that distracts him, "What the..." 

He points towards it, "What's that guys!" they all take a look, unsure what it is but it's closing in fast, "It's a bird," Dante says, "It's a Plane," Hachi says, "Well you're kind of right..." Albert says after taking a closer look.

It flies over one of the marine ships and drops something on top of it. All of the men eye it for a second, "What the-" BOOM! A large explosion engulfs the center of the ship.

Another black bomb crashes on top of it and makes another explosion, "What was that?" she shouted it from the helm, "It was our chance to attack!" Dante shouts leaping onto one of the Marine ships, one of the two not being blown up.

"Albert, provide support for the cook," he says leaping onto the other ship, "Oi! I'm going too!" Jace shouts leaping behind Hachi.

One final bomb drops onto the ship being attacked by the unknown savior of the Crimson Fist Pirates. Derrick walks out onto the deck, "What's going-" BOOM! One final explosion takes down the Marine Ship and all of it's passengers.

"Seems I've missed a lot..." he says looking around, "Shouldn't you be helping them?" Jasmine says, referring to the rest of the crew, "They'll be fine," he says, "I'm more interested in whoever that is..."

Suddenly whatever was attacking the Marine Ship goes into a spiralling crash straight onto the Crimson Sea Dweller's deck. It's a messy haired guy, a little older than Derrick, in aviator sun glasses and a leather brown jacket. Derrick pokes him, "Looks like he's unconscious..." he says with a shrug.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 21, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> "I think the numbers speak for themselves . Acording to the statistic office output , the nubmer of pirates that could be prevented from entering the Grand line , if this scheme were aplied , would atone for about 37-43 % of the entiere number of all pirates that are expected to take to seas within the coming two to three years . Forty percent of pirates could be diposed of imediately and could be prevented from forcing us to divert our enery and deplete our numbers searching for them individualy . All of them come into the same spot , after all . It is only a matter of controling those locations ."
> 
> He exhales deeply and wishes he brought his cigars with him . But he would rather bite off his own toenails then ask her for something to smoke .



Clemens nods thoughtfully as she considers Lt. Emsu's words. Truth be told it's a very good idea. The Marines already are stretched thin as it is, and far more dangerously then the public realizes. What with those revolutionaries escalating their actions, and the Yonkou making war with each other, the Marines have been hard pressed to contain it all. 

"That is a very good idea Lieutenant," she tells Emsu sincerely. "And I'm also very glad that _I_ helped you think of it."  

"In fact I will personally present this proposal to the Fleet Admiral, I assure you. In the meantime you have permission to continue your efforts and I shall make sure you have the resources you need," she adds. 

Clemens also conveniently leaves out the fact that she plans to receive primary credit if it succeeds. Of course this fool will get the full blame should it fail. 

She waves her right hand flippantly at him, indicating that their meeting is now at an end. Looking at his face annoys her, but at least he has a brain that can come in useful, she realizes.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 21, 2010)

*Cross Town...*
Robbie grimaces slightly as he expects Helen to berate her about joining up with another crew without asking her first. 

Helen however shrugs and smiles, narrowing her iceburg blue eyes at him, "Sounds like a good idea...if they're strong that is." 

"Geez don't get so defensive-!" Robbie cuts himself short though and does a double take at her as if he didn't quite hear her correctly. "Come again?!" 

Helen chuckles at him as she secures her new sword Benihime onto her belt, making a mental note to find a proper sheath for it. "I said it's fine. You and I won't last long in the Grand Line without strong allies." 

Robbie mimes wiping a sweat bead from his forehead and exhales in relief, "Whew well I'm glad to hear that!" 

Helen smiles wanly in return as if recalling a distant memory, "I remember what it was like to be in a crew...it was pretty nice. I'd like to have that again." 

Suddenly they hear an explosion nearby that shakes the docks. Helen looks around and notices that the Mist is slowly parting. 

"C'mon let's go find them. Hopefully they're all still alive," Robbie says. He walks off towards the noise, followed closely by Helen.  

*The New World...*
_The Valhalla_, the largest ship in the world, and built to accommodate a crew of hundreds of giants, sails towards an island where a giant fortress lays. The fortress is the headquarters of a Noble family that is notorious for selling slaves, particularly Giants. A fleet of Marine vessels however, lays in between _the Valhalla_ and the island. 

From his ivory throne, itself as large as a small mountain, Beorn, Lord of Elbaf, stares calmly at the many Marine warships. He narrows his steel gray eyes at them and strokes his dark crimson beard as if in deep thought. Suddenly he rises to his full height, greater then any giant since San Juan Wolf. In front him over two dozen giant warriors kneel and bow their heads. They cry as one in a thunderous chant...

*"HAIL REDBEARD!!!!" *

"My brothers. Tis a fair day to make war, drink, and be merry!" he growls in a deep bass voice that makes the mile long adam wood deck tremble. 

All the giants cheer in unison. Beorn grabs up his crimson steel war axe, _Biter_, and his great war hammer, _Beater_, then holds them high aloft over his head. 

"IF I SHOULD FALL WHO WILL CARRY MY AXE, AND HAMMER!?!"   

All the giants respond as one...

*"I WILL!" *

Beorn nods with satisfaction. 

"AND SHOULD WE ALL FALL...LET THE HERALDS SING OF OUR GLORIOUS DEATHS FOR ALL AGES. AS WE LOOK DOWN FROM ON HIGH WHILE FEASTING WITH OUR ANCESTORS!!!" 

They all cheer loudly, and _the Valhalla_ sails straight for the Marines. There is a saying that you should never awaken a sleeping giant. The Giants have been roused and they have come for war. 

_Mariejois/an hour later..._
A World Government agent walks into the office of Lady Oressa, one of the leaders of the current order. He bows reverently towards the woman and hands her a notice from the New World. 

"None of our ships made it," he tells her in a low voice.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 22, 2010)

Emtsu makes a sarcastic remark towards Clements . His eyes have an evil little grin . He bows and leaves the room .

In another hour he is heading towards V.A. Rago's office , carying another set of papers almost exactly like those he gave Clements , only with _minor _diferences .


----------



## Pyro (Mar 22, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Cross Town...*
> Robbie grimaces slightly as he expects Helen to berate her about joining up with another crew without asking her first.
> 
> Helen however shrugs and smiles, narrowing her iceburg blue eyes at him, "Sounds like a good idea...if they're strong that is."
> ...



_New World: Aboard the Vallhalla_

Eurus watches as his fellow crew members cheer their leader and his speech. He looks out onto the ocean from where they came and thought back to all the ships that they had sunk. He then turned and looked forward at the direction they were headed and thought about the multitudes that would die in the coming war.

After he finished his somber thoughts, Eurus slowly walked up and stood next to his captain. While he was a giant in his own right, he never ceased to be impressed with the sheer size of his captain. While most giants stood as tall as a large building, captain Redbeard's size was large enough to rival or even surpass the legendary Oars himself.

"Captain, you know I would never question your decision, and the marines shall pay dearly for angering the strongest crew in all the blues, but how will the other Youkou respond? We may not be able to defeat the entire world government by ourselves."


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 22, 2010)

*Leonard O’sheen*​
A sleek black mini boat, built to accommodate a lone squad sails up alongside the Dark Justice . Arkins motions towards a rope ladder that extends down towards the boat, "Any questions?"

Leonard silently cleaned the deck, for he was incredibly bored. Being a chore boy, Leonard had long ago learned how to put up with not going into combat. But today was different. Usually, Leonard could entertain himself by imagining the germs were pirates and that he was a giant, but even childish thing like this couldn’t keep Leonard happy. He was a marine no matter what anybody said, and as a marine, he was technically an adult. Well, that was what Leonard told himself. A lot of the Lieutenants said he was out of his mind and that the kid should be treated for being mentally insane. Leonard shook his head, literally shaking it so he could hear the rattling of his brain. It didn’t work, for real life wasn’t like those TV shows. Sighing, Leonard decided to continue cleaning until the shine burnt his face off. But why should he? Leonard had already proven his ship, capable of fighting back after pirates raided a marine ship. Leonard took out about fifteen pirates and even though they were nobodies, it was something that would go on his record. 

Leonard wanted to go down in history though. Defeating random pirates would be listed, but Leonard wanted to do something that would get him his own TV show. He wanted to be a child star! Leonard had listened to the mission and it sounded like exactly what he wanted to do. Fighting off a cult that worshipped a pirate who thought he was a snake god? That sounded like something off Marejois Jones. He couldn’t pass up the opportunity. Dropping his mop, Leonard turned to the tall man, Junior Lieutenant Arkins if he was correct and spoke, “I would like to accompany you on this mission, sir.” He said, giving the marine a salute, for that was honorable and even added more to the business-like statement.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 22, 2010)

Prince sighs, uncapping a canteen and taking a long swig. It isn't water of course, Prince would never stoop that low. Its brandy, and as the mind numbing intoxicants reach his brain he lets out a small sigh of relief. Arkins is still trying to play the untouchable marine leader, but Prince had seen a _real_ untouchable marine in action, and in his opinion, Arkins' performance wasn't quite up to snuff. He took another swig of brandy and yawned, turning his marine cap backwards and checking his sword for the tenth time.

"Any questions?" Arkins asked.

Prince raised his hand. "Just one. Will all our missions be this scary? Because if so I might need to bring my teddy bear."

“I would like to accompany you on this mission, sir.” Someone says, and Prince turned in mild surprise to a chore boy who's name he could never remember. Prince tried not to get too attached to the fodder. They had a habit of dieing in horribly creative ways.

"Ooh! Ooh!" Prince says, grinning. "I say let him join! He's a lower rank than me right? I mean, if I even have an official rank anymore..." He trailed off, trying to figure where "Coffee maker" fit in with traditional marine ranks. Maybe he should call Mesona. 

Oh, right. Mesona had turned out to be a brainwashed cyborg assassin and Garrick had crushed her head like an overripe melon. Hm. No leads then. "Anyway..." He muttered, shaking his head and bringing himself back to reality, "I say let him come. He can be my bullet shield."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 22, 2010)

_*The Dark Justice...*_
Arkins stares at Prince, knowing full well that the water in his canteen isn't really water, and then at the eager chore boy. Arkins looks him up and down. He must be no older then 10, just a goddamn pup. 

His initial reaction would be to tell the boy to piss off, and finish swabbing the fucking deck. However he quickly realizes that he himself was only ten when his home was destroyed by Pirates. Garrick had come out of the darkness like a demon and killed them all, but not before his mother was murdered before his very eyes. His words still echo in his mind...

_"Look at you crying like a little sissy...why because you're mother's dead?! Well The world isn't fair boy. That's why we Marines exist to make it fair!" _ 

Clemens had promised him she would do everything in her power to find the one's responsible for that great man's disappearance. Arkins shrugs and waves his right hand dismissively at the boy. Who is he to stop someone so eager, at worst he'll die, at best he'll gain valuable experience. Arkins prides himself on following his hunches. 

"You can tag along boy..." he narrows his eyes at the him from underneath his low tilted cap and hood, "But stay out of our way if you know what's good for you." 

Arkins jabs his right index finger at Prince, "If he screws up it's on you," Arkins responds calmly, before ordering the squad to board the the stealth boat. 

*Mariejois...*
Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens sits on a comfortable sofa in the opulent quarters of Niles Hawthorne III. A man who has held many titles over the course of his life and worn many masks, Nobleman, scientist, Marine, even Pirate, but now he has come full circle as the new chief scientist of the Mariejios biological research division.  

He walks towards Clemens, wearing a dark green silk suit, and his short brown hair perfectly coifed and neatly trimmed. Clemens looks him up and down, wondering just how much of him is still human, and how much is now machine. After the number that Marc D. Gomes did on him, she figures it's more of the latter now. Clemens had taken his battered body to Matyr, the chief cybernetic specialist, who performed certain "modifications," much of which Clemens is in the dark of. 

Hawthorne fills her glass with a bright red wine and smiles at her, "I hope this man of yours is up to handling a mission of this importance," he says, referring to her former protege Arkins. 

Clemens shrugs with a look of no concern, "Don't you worry, my boy is ready." She takes a sip of wine and savors it for a second, not forgetting for a moment that the glass of wine in her hand is worth more then she makes in a year. "Though I must confess that I was confused why we are going through all this effort to retrieve a man's dead body." 

Hawthorne chuckles at her as he sits beside her on the sofa, "Dead is a relative term my dear, especially when it considers a Hydra" he responds cryptically. He suddenly leans in towards with a devilish smirk, "Now please tell me how you killed that fucking bastard? I wish I had been there." 

Clemens returns him an innocent gaze. She can see in his eyes how much he still hates Garrick for what he did to him all those years ago. "Oh come now, I saw his body in your mirror room...I may have been half dead but I know what I saw. Don't worry I won't tell a soul," he adds in a whisper. 

She sighs inwardly before answering, "Well...if you must know...I-"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 22, 2010)

*Mariejois*
"What is the meaning of this?!" Admiral Aihato wails as a Lt. reported to her the incident that just occured with the Yonkou, Redbeard and the Marine ships that were meant to halt his progress.

"This is an absolute disaster! Those fools should *never*have tried to stop Redbeard and his army! Now we just lost a small fleet of ships. What to do, what to do?" Admiral Aihato said in deep thought. 

Admiral Aihato was usually the Admiral that most marines reported to for orders on such affairs when Fleet Admiral Meiji was too busy. 

"Ma'am, it was said right before the connection was cut off that Redbeard plans to combat the entire World Government if he has too in order to free his people!!!" The Lt. said as he saluted.

Aihato crossed her fingers and closed her eyes as if she was in deep thought. "I see. I knew it was only a matter of time before one of the Yonkou or the Revolutionaries started to move. Now we must be prepared for the worst." Aihato said as she ascended from her seat at her desk.

"Report this to Fleet Admiral Meiji immediately. We need to make sure all of our forces are prepared and ready for any possible scenario. The Shichibukai is an uncontrollable variable, there's no possible way to tell whether or not which will aid us in time of war.

A grin appeared across Aihato's face just then. "However, I have a plan that just might anchor the Shichibukai to our side."

*Haunted Shipyard*
Feroy lazily crawled upon dry land from the ocean waters. The pirate captain was heavily injured and bruised, though, he somehow pulled a muraculous victory on his un-dead opponent.

Feroy thought back to the events that just occured about 5 minutes earlier. The mysterious voices, the water turning violent, the fog parting, the wind twirling and the ship rocking. Why did all of this happen? How did all of this happen? Whatever had happened Feroy didn't care to question it. As long as it did happen that's all that  matters.

Coming down on of the roads was Robbie and a blond-haired woman carrying a sword strapped to her waist. Feroy approached them with a slight grin, "Good to see you're still alive, Robbie. Just as I would expect! This must be your friend you spoke of earlier."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 22, 2010)

Tricktype said:


> *Haunted Shipyard*
> Feroy lazily crawled upon dry land from the ocean waters. The pirate captain was heavily injured and bruised, though, he somehow pulled a muraculous victory on his un-dead opponent.
> 
> Feroy thought back to the events that just occured about 5 minutes earlier. The mysterious voices, the water turning violent, the fog parting, the wind twirling and the ship rocking. Why did all of this happen? How did all of this happen? Whatever had happened Feroy didn't care to question it. As long as it did happen that's all that  matters.
> ...



Robbie spots Feroy in the distance and nudges her in the elbow, "Oh looks like he made it. He's the Captain by the way, his name is Feroy...but I prefer to call him Captain Gangsta," he tells her in a low voice. 

Helen looks Feroy up and down, as they approach each other, measuring him up, as it were. Two things about this man become apparent to her as she stares at him, firstly that he has the eyes of a Fox, which means that he is cunning, and secondly that he's not someone to take lightly. 

Robbie nods at Feroy and laughs if it off as if it was nothing, "Eh of course I'm alive Mon Capitan. I told you I was tough..." he looks over at Helen, "Yeah this sword carrying chick over here is my partner, her name is He-" 

"My name is Helen," Helen interjects, casting Robbie an annoyed glance, and she offers her right hand to Feroy. "And it would be a pleasure to join your crew." 

"But if I ever have to choose between you and my goal, I won't hesitate to kill you..." she adds with a smile as cold as ice. 

Robbie quickly facepalms and shakes his head. Mumbling under his breath about why he can't ever meet any "sensible" chicks, which is to say big boobs and no brains.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> *Task Force Absolute Justice...*
> 
> Prince grinned as he poured Arkins' coffee into a cup, watching the new Ensign as he did. His first day here and the man was already working the fodder half to death. Prince had a feeling he would fit in. "Hey, Ensign!" Prince shouted towards the new guy, jerking his head upwards in greeting. "Uh, Ensign sir." He adds quickly, remembering his recent demotion to Seaman Recruit. "I didn't manage to catch your name when we picked you up. I'm Prince by the way."



~ Earlier ~ 

Kenneth's eyes narrow as he hears a voice behind him. Dropping the 'pebbles' in his hands to the deck the whole ships seems to slightly rocks under the impact as the large man turns to face the man known as Prince. His dark green eyes fall on him as he walks up. After a brief pause Kenneth holds his right hand out.  "Th' name b' Kenneth Forsythe." the large man says as he and Prince shake hands.  "Well if ya excuse meh, these panty-waist wennea whip themselves int' Marines." Kenneth says as he turns around and walks back to the rocks he had dropped moments before. Picking them back up he begins to bark orders as he starts to jog beside the Marine fodder.  "Come on ladies, sweatin' is good fer ya!" William shouts as he jogs along.

~ Present ~ 

Did he have questions, no not really. Kenneth folded his arms over his chest.  "Thit's t' bad I was wantin' t' make Lizard stew. Guess I'll have t' settle fer snake." Kenneth says with a grin as a small boat pulled up beside the much larger Dark Justice. Sweat appeared on Kenneth's brow. He just hoped that dingy could hold all of them. Pulling out a flask Kenneth takes a long drink form it before popping his neck, catching Arkin's gaze he holds the flask out toward his CO.  "Have ah swig, it'll put hair on thit wee chest of yers." Kenneth says as small drops of the alcohol hit the deck and sizzle.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 23, 2010)

*Haunted Shipyard*
The swordswoman introduced herself as Helen. Feroy's first impression of her is that she was much too kind and serene, a very being was too harmonic for her to be taken seriously as a threat. Her generous smile also gave her the appearance of a helpless woman. Though, all of that changed after Helen hit Feroy with this one line:

"But if I ever have to choose between you and my goal, I won't hesitate to kill you..." she adds with a smile as cold as ice. 

Feroy raised a curious brow and returned a grin towards the swordswoman. The Hoax Pirate Captain also extended his hand and shoke Helen's.

"Now THAT'S what I like to hear! I wouldn't have it any other way aboard my ship, Helen." Feroy announced proudly. 

Each Hoax Pirate member, including Feroy, joined the Hoax Pirates in order to have a group of allies to assist them as they strive to achieve their personal goal. If they had to choose between their goal and their crewmates, they'd inevitably choose their goal. Even though the crew hold such morals they are still able to function as a powerful crew overall, surely a force to be reckoned with.

"Let's find the rest of the crew and get a ship. I'm about ready to tackle the Grand Line now." Feroy said as he forced his injured body to obey his command and move. How could a man who barely escaped the clutches of death in the West Blue be eager to venture into the Grand Line. 

That's another common trait amongst the Hoax Pirates, determination.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 23, 2010)

With Kaimetsu-

"OOF!" The young samurai was thrown against the side of a boat and with a quick motion, releases the spike strip on his sheath and digs it into the boat. "You're quite strong." Kaimetsu flipped backard and pulled the sheath from the hull, landing on the deck. BOOOM! The cloaked figure landed on the deck and dew two more blades. "Four arms and four swords?" Kaimetsu sighed. "Some kind of Devil's fruit i presume." Suddenly, two more arms popped out, wielding two more blades. 

"Interesting." Kaimetsu cracked his neck and let out a sigh.  "Tigers power." Kicking of the ground with a quick burst of speed he raised his blade up with both hands and slashes downward, the cloaked man quickly blocks with his six blades, lifting Kaimetsu off his feet, the two at a standstill. "Quite strong." Kaimetsu huffed, a small bead of sweat dripping down onto the seven blades. 

"But it's not good enough." Grabing his sheath he swings it at the figure, the man ducked and moved pulled back, allowing Kaimetsu to fall to his feet. "Let's try this again."  He dashed forward, his arms begining to throb. CLANG! Five swords blocked Kaimetsu this time. "Shit." He jumped back as the sixth blade slashed his stomach. "I would have been severly injured if i didn't notice that in time." He held his stomach and sighed. "It's hard to get these kinds of clothes here you know that."

spinning his blade around he cracked his neck. "The panther who destroys everything in it's path.." He grinned. he remembered those words from the prison he was in. "That's right, it's been so long, i've forgotten my true nature." He charges forward again, pulling the spike strip on his sheath. "Block this." He swung both his blade and sheath at the same time, the cloaked man holds one of his arms out to block the attack. "fool." The samurai dips low and attacks the mans stomach instead, shredding his cloak and sending him stumbling backward. 

"I don't believe in an eye for an eye, If you hit me once, i'll hit you twice as hard, two eyes for an eye." he looked at the blades, but there wasn't a single drop of blood on them. "What the hell are you?" The figure pulls it's arms back. "You're too far away to hit me with that kind of attack." Kaimetsu stood up, the man then slashed forward with all it's arms, cuasing them to extend forward. "What!?" Kaimetsu stood in shock for a moment before stumbling and rushing away from the attack.

He leaps into the air as one of the arms crashed through the deck of the ship, the other five chase after him. He drops to the ground and rolls out of the way, another arm crashing through the deck, he then slashes away two more blades, one crashing into the mast, the other breaking the railing. The final two he rolls backward as they break through the deck once more. "Just what kind of power is this...!?" He huffed, however as he got up, there was arms or body to be seen.

"He was just here... where did he run off too?" Crack.. "What the he-" BOOM! the six arms broke though the deck surrounding Kaimetsu and cutting off his escape routes. "Damn it..." He sheathed his blade and held out his arms. "Come on then." The arms curved back and pierced his body in six places. "G...guh...." His mouth drops blood and his wounds form a puddle on the deck. CRACK! the cloaked figure breaks through the deck and lands infront of Kaimetsu.

The samurai's body had gone limp and was unmoving, his left hand still gripping his sheath. The man let go of all but one blade and returned his arms to where their orignal places, only one holding up Kaimetsu's body, the six blades still poking through him. The cloaked man stepped closer, wanting to confirm the samurai's death. SHING! Kaimetsu's arm was held outstretched with his blade in hand. THUD! the mans head landed on the deck and the samurai grinned.

"You can never be sure your opponent is dead just because he stopped moving." He then cut off the arm holding him and coughed. "Rot in hell." He turned his back and started to head back where he'd come from. Clank... The samurai stopped in his tracks. "That was not the sound i wanted to hear." He turned his back to see the cloaked man ripping off what was left of his cloak and cracking his five remaining arms. "A puppet?" He raised a brow.

The headless body dashed forward at Kaimetsu. "You fool, with no blades you challenge me?" Kaimetsu spun his sword around, one of the arms flies towards him, he cuts off its hand and continues to slash at anything coming his way leaving the puppet armless. "You should give up." Kaimetsu walked towards it and began removing the blades from his body, one by one, stabbing them into the puppet.

Not knowing, each blade was passing by a magnet burried where the puppets heart should be. "Now die." The final stab was directed at it's heart, piercing through the magnet and cuasing the puppets body to drop dead to the ground. "Never stand up against a true swordsman." Kaimetsu muttered, walking off the end of the ship.



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Suddenly whatever was attacking the Marine Ship goes into a spiralling  crash straight onto the Crimson Sea Dweller's deck. It's a messy haired  guy, a little older than Derrick, in aviator sun glasses and a leather  brown jacket. Derrick pokes him, "Looks like he's  unconscious..." he says with a shrug.



"Yeah, great." Jasmine sighed and rubbed her temples. "Just what we  need, some unconscious freak landing on the ship." "I brought you a  souvenir from our trip of kicking marine ass." Dante throws a marine  onto the deck. "Why'd you capture a marine?" Hachi asked. "Hey, you do  things your way, I'll interrogate marines to find all blue my way." He  cracked his knuckles. "If all blue exists, the marines must know about  it, if they know about it, they must have a log pose to it. As such, My  dream will be accomplished without ever having to-"

"off you go." Hachi kicked the marine out onto one of the life rafts  they were using to escape. "YOU BASTARD! You really don't want me to  have any dreams do you!?" Hachi shrugged. "It's more fun this way, think  about, how bad would you feel when you realized you needed a MARINES  help to find All blue and you couldn't do it on your own? You think that  Old man would be proud? Nah, i don't think so." Dante grumbled. "I  guess your right. but get in my way again and i'll kick your ass."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 23, 2010)

Tricktype said:


> *Haunted Shipyard*
> The swordswoman introduced herself as Helen. Feroy's first impression of her is that she was much too kind and serene, a very being was too harmonic for her to be taken seriously as a threat. Her generous smile also gave her the appearance of a helpless woman. Though, all of that changed after Helen hit Feroy with this one line:
> 
> "But if I ever have to choose between you and my goal, I won't hesitate to kill you..." she adds with a smile as cold as ice.
> ...




"Glad to hear," Alex says approaching the trio, blood dripping from his two deep wounds on his chest and back, "I'm getting pretty bored of this place, maybe the Grand Line will have something interesting..."

He then turns to Robbie and Helen, "Glad to see you could survive a brawl with a puppet, and even better that you come with a blonde chick," he sighs, "If I had to travel the Grand Line with nothing but a bunch of guys as company I'd drop myself off in Davy Jone's Locker myself."

*With the Crimson Fist Pirates...*

Derrick ignores Dante and Hachi, dragging a marine on board and then throwing it back over board. He keeps his focus on the man with the sunglasses. He adjusts his own, "Well, mine are cooler...but what's with this guy."

He gives him a couple of kicks in the side, "Hey, get up..." he continues to kick him until the man finally reaches into his pocket. He pulls out a cigarette and a lighter. He places it in his mouth and then lights it. He takes a long drag and then lets out a puff of smoke before getting back onto his feet.

"Where the hell am I?" he says looking around, "The Crimson Sea Dweller," Derrick says waving his arms outward, "I'm Derrick Crimson, Captain of the Crimson Fist Pirates."

"Pirates?" he asks looking up at the Jolly Roger waving in the wind. He then rubs his temples for a bit, "Crap, I'll be leaving," he takes a step and then falls to his knee.

"You don't look like you should be moving..." Hachi observes, "Yea, what's your problem?" Dante asks in an agressive tone.

"I've been flying since I left the last island I was at..." Jace scratches his head, "Did you just say flying?"

"Yea...and how long ago did you take off Fly Boy?" Dante scoffs, "Yes, I've eaten the Rajikon Rajikon Fruit, making me a plane man," he holds his stomach tightly, "And I've been flying for about three weeks now..."

The crew's jaws drop, *"Three weeks!"* Jasmine is in shock, "I can't go for three hours with food!" their guest sighs, "Yea, good to know, do you have any food...I'm pretty..." he begins to sway back and forth before finally falling to the ground.

Derrick grins, "Dante, get him some food...Actually, get us all some food, I'm starving," he then walks back into his cabin, "I'm gona' get some more sleep..." they all sigh, *"More sleep..."*


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 23, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Derrick grins, "Dante, get him some food...Actually, get us all some food, I'm starving," he then walks back into his cabin, "I'm gona' get some more sleep..." they all sigh, *"More sleep..."*



"Oi, I don't cook for rude bastards!" Dante grumbled and headed towards the kitchen. "Damn bastards." He pulls out a cig from his pocket and lights it, taking a long drag and looking up at the ceiling. "Should i cook something with fish or beef?" He pondered for a moment before heading to the fridge. "Eh, I'll make something."

After a little while of cooking, Dante shows back on deck with a large plank of wood. "On a nice day." He throws the wood into the air and throws four more planks at it, stabbing them into the for corners, the now formed table falls to the deck. "You should eat outside." In a quick  motion he pulls a cloth from behind him and drapes it over the table, then throws down a few vases with flowers. 

He kicks two benches up to the table and walks back into the kitchen, pulling out a large three shelved cart. "Today, We have, Baccal? Fritte, Fried cod. Cioppino, fish stew. Filet mignon with brandy, cream and peppercorns, a side dish of steamed vegetables and roasted potatoes. and for desert a chocolate raspberry tiramisu. Bon Appotito."

With Kaimetsu-

The bloodied samurai walked around the ship graveyard, hulling the supplies behind him, the upper half of his robe dangling down his legs, the wounds he'd received from the swords piercing his body wrapped and bandaged. "It seems i'm interrupting something." Kaimetsu comments, looking at Alex. "So many useless members of a crew, Is it wise to have such dead weight, Ferroy?" Kaimetsu would not call him Captain, he viewed Ferroy as an equal and not a superior, so he would address him as an equal.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 23, 2010)

*Mariejois*
Vice Admiral Rago was out lounging around in one of Mariejois' many courtyards. This particular courtyard was complete with an abundance of flower gardens, a large fountain placed in the center of the garden that spewed out water with a large circular perimeter around it and many bushes and trees. Rago was lying in a long beach like chair with his entire body stretched out. He was still wearing his green pinstripped suit, though.

"Aye! Ahhhhh, this is the life!" Rago said as he took a sip of lemonade out of the glass plassed next to his chair.

A closed off office with mountains of paperwork was never an ideal place for Rago. He dreaded being locked up in his office so he would often go to this courtyard and just kick back and relax. Well, that was until one of the Admirals or Fleet Admiral, namely Aihato, came along and made him get on his duty as a Vice Admiral. 

Rago just liked to take it easy, though. If something was to pop up he'd be ready to spring into action at the first call. In fact, he'd probably be the first to answer the call if it was serious enough.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 23, 2010)

Tricktype said:


> *Mariejois*
> Vice Admiral Rago was out lounging around in one of Mariejois' many courtyards. This particular courtyard was complete with an abundance of flower gardens, a large fountain placed in the center of the garden that spewed out water with a large circular perimeter around it and many bushes and trees. Rago was lying in a long beach like chair with his entire body stretched out. He was still wearing his green pinstripped suit, though.
> 
> "Aye! Ahhhhh, this is the life!" Rago said as he took a sip of lemonade out of the glass plassed next to his chair.
> ...



Emstu was informed at the office that the Vice Admiral had "gone out" . He hated idiots who could not actualy take full responsibility asigned to their position , but was forced to bite his teeth now , as he began searching around the city in locations where he might actualy find Rago .

"The game has just begun , after all ."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 23, 2010)

*Crimson Fist Pirates...*

Derrick takes a seat at the head of the newly formed table, "Looks...decent, I guess it'll do," he says underminding the wonderful feast in front of him. 

He takes a large bite out of the food and then looks at the plane man resting on the deck, "Are you gona' eat or what?" he says after swallowing. Jace walks up to him, "Come on, get up already," he says going to lift the man.

He smacks Jace's hand away and walks to his seat on his own. He shakily grabs hold of his fork and takes takes a small bite of the food. His face remains unchanged, hardly the look of a man who has just tasted food for the first time in three weeks, "So what's your name Mr. Plane?" Derrick asks while digging into his meal.

"Vince Parker..." he says emotionlessly as he continues to eat. He finishes off a good portion of the food before standing up, "I'll be making my leave now," he says whipping off his jacket, "Eh? You just got here, why don't you stay for a while?" 

"I would...but I despise Pirates..." he turns toward the end of the boat and prepares to fly off, "Then why did you help us?" he sighs, "I was barely conscious...I had no idea what I was doing. It was purely instinctive," he flicks his cigarette into the sea before leaping off the edge. 

His arms transformed into sleak, silver air plane wings with propelers under each. He took off into the sky, flipped backwards, and landed back on the ship, *"Eh?"* they all said confused, "I..." he falls on his back, "Am too tired..." he says with a sigh before closing his eyes behind his pitch black aviators.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 23, 2010)

*With the Phoenix Pirates...*
It's been a week since they narrowly escaped the clutches of the Marines, and fled from the ruins of Ember Island. Rose sits over the railing of _the Dagger_ with her feet dangling over the water, as the ship crests over the waves. She furrows her brow as she writes her first entry in her new journal, a small black leather book which her sister gave to her... 

Day 1 Me vs the dum ocean
Amy told me I cant swim no more ever for the rest of my life. She said its cause of my devuls devils fruit but I think that's a bunch of poopyshoot! I'm gonna show the ocean whos boss and I'll swim again! 

Rose closes her journal and places it aside as she stands up over the railing and begins bouncing up and down on her heels. 

"Swim, think swimmy thoughts!" she chants. 

Suddenly Rose dives headfirst into the water. Almost immediately she feels herself begin to sink and weaken. She's always been a powerful swimmer before eating the devil fruit, and she kicks both her legs, with all her might. For a second Rose manages to bob her head up through the surface, but only for a second as she begins sinking like stone. 

"AGH! HELP!!" she cries as her head disappears below the water.  

Meanwhile Amelia sits at a workbench in her cabin, which has now become her personal workshop. A humble sleeping cot lays in the corner, while the rest of the room is filled with all manner of spare parts and tools, kindly given to her by Gatrom, since it is his ship to begin with. 

Ever since encountering those blasted Marines Amelia realized just how unprepared she is for this kind of life. However as she looks at the unfinished bow on her workbench, she smirks. Next time she'll be prepared she thinks to herself. Suddenly she hears a loud splash outside of the open porthole of her cabin. 

Amelia sighs and rises from her bench, sure that it has something to do with Rose. A yell echoes through the porthole...

"AGH! HELP!!"

Amelia sighs and heads up towards the top deck, though slower then normal. Maybe it'll teach her a lesson she hopes.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 23, 2010)

*Haunted Shipyard*
"So many useless members of a crew, Is it wise to have such dead weight, Feroy?" Kaimetsu would not call him Captain, he viewed Ferroy as an equal and not a superior, so he would address him as an equal.

Feroy glanced over at Kaimetsu. If it was anyone out of the crew that was serious about achieving their goal it was Kaimetsu. He had a stone cold personality that gave even winter the chills. A few moments later Pierre came waltzing towards the group holding one of his guns. It looked as if he just escaped one hell of a bar fight.

"No, this is actually an ideal size. Each and everyone one of us are powerful enough to hold our own in battle which will be crucial for our success in the Grand Line." Feroy said looking around at the entire crew as they were now assembled. 

The Hoax Pirates then went on a hunt for an ideal ship. Most of the ships in the shipyard were old and worn out. They wouldn't last a day on the ocean waters in the Grand Line. Then suddenly, weeping could be heard from one of the largest ships in the shipyard. The Hoax Pirates made their way aboard the majestic ship to see a man dressed in a suit and top hat on his knees crying into his hands.

"My puppets! my dear puppets! They were the only family I had left!They were the only friends I had left! Now I'm alone, ALL ALONE!" The man cried out. Apparently he was the creator of the puppets that they just destroyed.

Feroy approached the man and stood before him. The weeping man looked up at Feroy then rose to his feet. 

"You demons! You destroyed my family!" The man said pointing furiously at the Hoax Pirates. "So you're the one who made the puppets?" Feroy questioned.

"YES! And I-" Before the man could continue speaking, there was a bullet flying through his chest, a sword stabbed through his stomach, razor-sharp wind piercing his body, numerous sharp needles were imbended into his body and his head was severed from his body and flying through the air. Feroy caught the head and looked the man directly in the eyes.

"Fuck you and your family." Feroy said before tossing the head into the sea. The Hoax Pirate Captain observed the ship they were on. The ship was very large and gave off an ominous feeling, as if it truly was haunted. This didn't matter though. It was the perfect ship. 

"Let's sail *The Apate* out of here and get going!" Feroy declared.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 23, 2010)

_*With the Hoax Pirates...*_


Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Alex then turns to Robbie and Helen, "Glad to see you could survive a brawl with a puppet, and even better that you come with a blonde chick," he sighs, "If I had to travel the Grand Line with nothing but a bunch of guys as company I'd drop myself off in Davy Jone's Locker myself."



Helen nods at the newcomer amiably, apparently another of these Hoax Pirates. "Good to meet you but he didn't bring me I brought him. I'm kind of like his babysitter..." she corrects him with a smirk. 

Robbie rolls his eyes and pretends he didn't hear that. "So do you guys have a badass ship or what?" he asks Feroy impatiently, eager to move his stuff from Helen's cramped boat. 

_*Santa Cruz Island...*_
Deep within a great stone fortress, which is so old that the locals believe it was built long ago during the void century, lays the bloated and congealed body of Yajuu. Once a man who fashioned himself a god, now he is no more then a lone rotting Hydra head with about half it's neck still intact, all told about the size of a small horse drawn wagon. Yajuu's demonic eyes, filled with a green puss, still look out in wide eyed horror, the way they were just before a seastone bullet ended his life. 

Six black hooded figures enter the chamber which holds Yajuu. They each bear a golden medallion across their chests, with a serpent symbol carved in the center. The six figures surround Yajuu's corpse and begin muttering in a strange language, rhythmically chanting over and over again. 

A tall red hooded figure enters as they chant. He holds a golden staff shaped into a cobra, with ruby eyes. "The Marines are coming. We must be swift. When they attack we will deal with them." he says. 

"Will this work my lord?" one of the black hooded figures hisses. 

The red hooded figure casts aside his staff and begins folding up his sleeves, revealing two ghostly white yet thickly muscled forearms. "God is on our side," he responds calmly as he walks towards Yajuu's corpse, with both his hands raised in the air.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 23, 2010)

*In the New World: Aboard The Valhalla*

Eurus watched as the marine ships advanced. He had encountered the marines in many battles, very few in which any of his enemies were left as survivors. He was somewhat saddened that there were never very many. His bounty had only just recently risin, and only to 200 million at that. He was sure that had there been more people left to tell of his strength, it would be much high. Of course, if that were true, the Captain's bounty would become unfathomable. Eurus really never understood how there could be anyone who could match his captain in combat. He had seen what Redbeard could do first hand and it was nothing short of remarkable.

One of the capital ships that were attacking The Valhalla had broken away from the rest of the armada and was preparing to flank the massive pirate ship. Then, a compartment opened on the side of the ship revealing a massive cannon. After only taking a few moments to prepare, the cannon fired it's amunition, and the cannonball came hurtling towards Eurus. Calmly he bent down and took up his Warhammer and hefted the massive weapon onto his shoulders. As the ball rocketed towards him, Eurus began his swing, finally making contact with the giant hunk of steel. A loud clang could be heard, and the the cannonball shot back toward the ship from which it came, hitting it in the brow of the ship and going completely though, only stopping once it landed in the water on the other side.

"That is how we will show the marines a giant's fury my brothers!" Eurus shouted to his comrades behind him. A cheer soon followed that almost was almost loud enough to drown out the sound of firing cannons. 



*With the Phoenix Pirates: Aboard The Dagger*

His body sure had taken it's time, but Gatrom was finally back on his feet. He was embarassed about how handily the marine had defeated him back on Ember Island, and swore that it would never happen again. As _The Dagger_ quickly slipped though the water, the different members of the Phoenix pirates could be seen doing their favorite activities while waiting to arrive at their next destination. Amelia was often in at her workbench coming up with new weapons and contraptions that would amaze the rest of the crew, Gatrom could either be found steering the ship, or sparring with the newest member of the crew Jax, and Rose well no one really ever knew what she was..... SPLASH!

Gatrom released his Brazilian jujitsu hold that he had Jax in at the time and looked toward where he had heard the sound. With three devil fruit users on board, and and the sea kings that inhabited these oceans, a loud splash was never a good thing.

As he looked down Gatrom couldn't stop a smile creeping up onto his face as he watched Amelia scold Rose while the latter desperately tried to swim, even after being repeatedly told that it was impossible to do after eating a devil fruit.

"I think I chose the right crew..." Gatrom muttered before he returned his attention to his sparring session.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 23, 2010)

*Santa Cruz Island*


Chaos Theory said:


> Did he have questions, no not really. Kenneth folded his arms over his chest.  "Thit's t' bad I was wantin' t' make Lizard stew. Guess I'll have t' settle fer snake." Kenneth says with a grin as a small boat pulled up beside the much larger Dark Justice. Sweat appeared on Kenneth's brow. He just hoped that dingy could hold all of them. Pulling out a flask Kenneth takes a long drink form it before popping his neck, catching Arkin's gaze he holds the flask out toward his CO.  "Have ah swig, it'll put hair on thit wee chest of yers." Kenneth says as small drops of the alcohol hit the deck and sizzle.



Arkins looks back at Kenneth impassively for several moments before grabbing the flask from him. For a second he mimes that he's about to drink the horrid rotgut but instead pours the foul liquid right over the railing. 

"A clear mind is a clear weapon," Arkins tells him impassively, "And we are weapons of justice..._Ensign_." 

Never much of a drinker himself (though he has a taste for expensive wine on occasion thanks to Clemens influence), he however doesn't care if his men drink as long as they get the job done, but the moment they screw up he will make them pay dearly for it. Just like a dog that must be housebroken, or a young child who learns through pain never to put his hand near a hot stove again, he muses inwardly. 

Suddenly *the Dark Justice's* cannons begin to roar as she commences bombardment of the island. Dozens of Marine grunts run to and fro and prepare for a mass landing, but Arkins doesn't care about them. They are merely a diversion, disposable assets to be sacrificed in the name of Justice. He also considers his officers and even himself disposable, just with a higher pay grade is all.  

Arkins somersaults over the railing and lands with perfect balance onto the small stealth boat. Now is there cue. 

"LET'S MOVE!!!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 23, 2010)

*Aboard The Dagger*

Jax rolled to his feet after Gatrom released him, coming up into a relaxed pose. In the week since they had set sail from the island with the arena (Jax could never remember it's name, probably due to the head injuries he had received there.) his wounds had healed and was regularly sparring with Gatrom. The man's style was a fast paced amalgam of different boxing styles Jax had briefly touched upon while studying with Kaya, and Jax was still in the process of incorporating it into his own attacks. Of the three people who had accepted him onto the ship, Gatrom was by far the most learned when it came to fighting, Amelia preferring to fight at a distance, and Rose just going in swinging, and style which reminded him of Kent. 

He watched impassively while Gatrom checked over the side of the ship and chuckled slightly, turning his attention back to their sparring match. Jax stepped forward, feinted with his left, and brought a swift jab with his right, trying his best to imitate Gatrom's movements from earlier. It was about time, he realized, to begin learning about his new crew mates as people. "So Gatrom." He said as he attacked, focus never leaving the fight. "Where'd you learn to fight like this? Not many people take boxing as a style. I don't think they find it...flashy enough."


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2010)

*Task Force Absolute Justice, Santa Cruz Island...*

Fame practiced his Git-down-jitsu dance attacks as his new captain droned on about the mission... that he already read about earlier in the mission report. A bunch of bugged-out dudes were worshiping the corpse of a FA'REAL bugged out dude. Get the body. Leave the bugged-out dudes. It was pretty simple and yet this stiff brotha felt the need to recite it to them like they was some straight, "fresh-outta'-the-academy" sad little somethings. Fame really was liking his captain less and less. There was just no... no "poetry" to this boy scout! 

Fame looked at the nervous little chore boy to his side who just became his teammate.

Speaking of straight "fresh-outta-the-academy" sad little somethings... this one couldn't be more then 12 and he was trying to stomp with the big boys. 

"Yo, li'l homie." Fame spoke without looking at Leonard or breaking the stride of his training exercises. "Ya got a bit of heart, don't ya homie? Hope you know what you got ya'self into though. This ain't no drill or training session. Nothing but real man survivin' the battlefield, ya smell me? Stay close to us if you wan' live."

 "Have ah swig, it'll put hair on thit wee chest of yers." Kenneth says as small drops of the alcohol hit the deck and sizzle.

Fame stopped his training to laugh. 

"Aww, you a bad boy, Kenneth! Have a little more respect for our superior. Ma' dude obviously wants us to take em' seriously." 

Arkins looks back at Kenneth impassively for several moments before grabbing the flask from him. For a second he mimes that he's about to drink the horrid rotgut but instead pours the foul liquid right over the railing.

"*WWWWOOOORRRDDDD?!?!?!*"

Fame's eyes went bugged like a cartoon so that one could see the top whites of his eyes at the edge of his shades. He knew more then anyone the gravity of what just happened here.

"A clear mind is a clear weapon," Arkins tells him impassively, "And we are weapons of justice..._Ensign_."

"Oh no he didn't..." 

Fame sweat-dropped.... but was snapped out of shock from a chorus of cannon fire. the boys had begun firing. 

Arkins somersaults over the railing and lands with perfect balance onto the small stealth boat. Now is there cue.

"LET'S MOVE!!!"  

The pimped-out _ensign_ immediately jumped into the boat and put his hands in his pockets. He could only hope that Arkin's incredibly stupid move didn't get to Kenneth too much. The big Scotsman was hell to deal when he was pissed off... which was every time he didn't have a drink. Pouring out the man's liquor right in front of him? The term "pissed off" was just plain lacking.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> *Aboard The Dagger*
> 
> Jax rolled to his feet after Gatrom released him, coming up into a relaxed pose. In the week since they had set sail from the island with the arena (Jax could never remember it's name, probably due to the head injuries he had received there.) his wounds had healed and was regularly sparring with Gatrom. The man's style was a fast paced amalgam of different boxing styles Jax had briefly touched upon while studying with Kaya, and Jax was still in the process of incorporating it into his own attacks. Of the three people who had accepted him onto the ship, Gatrom was by far the most learned when it came to fighting, Amelia preferring to fight at a distance, and Rose just going in swinging, and style which reminded him of Kent.
> 
> He watched impassively while Gatrom checked over the side of the ship and chuckled slightly, turning his attention back to their sparring match. Jax stepped forward, feinted with his left, and brought a swift jab with his right, trying his best to imitate Gatrom's movements from earlier. It was about time, he realized, to begin learning about his new crew mates as people. "So Gatrom." He said as he attacked, focus never leaving the fight. "Where'd you learn to fight like this? Not many people take boxing as a style. I don't think they find it...flashy enough."



*Aboard The Dagger*

Gatrom quickly brought up his hand to block Jax's strike. The guy was learning fast, and Gatrom was pretty impressed.

"I used to be a prize fighter in the west. I was pretty good, if I do say so myself. However the fights forced you to only use a certain type of fighting, so the more types you knew, the more money you could make. So, I learned all I could on Boxing, Kickboxing, Wrestling, Brazilian jujitsu, and a couple other types of fighting as well. I'm just now starting to learn how to fight with knives." Gatrom said as he pulled out the pair of knives he managed to keep after the battle of Ember Island.

"Now it's your turn. How'd you manage to get to Ember Island? And why did you decide to help us out in that fight we got into earlier?" Gatrom's wounds began to ache as he remembered his battle with the gigantic marine. Next time, he would be ready.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 24, 2010)

~ Aboard the Dark Justice, Santa Cruz Island ~ 

"Aww, you a bad boy, Kenneth! Have a little more respect for our superior. Ma' dude obviously wants us to take em' seriously." The pimped-out lieutenant/ensign said with a bit of a laugh. A grin splits Kenneth features as he looked over to his long time friend. Although he was about to reply his attention is brought back to his front though as Arkins takes the flask from the large man. Kenneth?s grin got a bit wider as his superior mimed that he was going to take a drink. _ Maybe this stiff isn?t so bad_ Kenneth thinks as he watches the flask almost touch the man?s lips. But then to Kenneth?s chagrin, no to his horror this foolish little Lieutenant Junior Grade?s arm shoots out over the rail and the flask is turned up. 

Kenneth?s dark green eyes lock on the liquor as it poured from its container. Below the alcohol come into contact with the sea and the area starts to steam and bubble. Fish float to the surface as Kenneth?s eyes turn blood-shot. His normal skin tone starts to turn a deep red as his body slightly starts to shake. Did this ?boy? know how much that stuff costs? Sure it was Kenneth?s own brew, but it was half Palm Wine and that stuff is hard to come by in Marine occupied territory. The large Scott wanted nothing more then to break this smug bastard in half, but he knew that would warrant more then a demotion. The volley of cannon fire doesn?t even shake Kenneth or pull his attention as their roar is muffled by the grinding of his own teeth.

Kenneth turns to the cannons as Arkins leaps over the railing. Blowing past some of the fodder, roughly I might add, Kenneth picks up a larger shot. Then placing it between both palms he imagines Arkins head and squeezes. With a nerve splitting screech the cannon ball is crushed into the rough shape of a football. Still highly pissed his attention turn to where the cannon balls are striking. Channeling his Impact Point tech he lobs the chunk of iron toward the island. With a grumble he pops his knuckles as he walks to the side of the boat and as he jumps over his tossed cannon ball hits the island. Transferring the rest of the kinetic energy stored in it, it hits harder then the cannons balls fire by the ship and the outlines of several people can be seen flying as result. 

The small stealth ship rocks heavily as Kenneth?s lands with a thud. Still grumbling he wraps his massive arms around his chest and falls to a sit rocking the small boat again. Back on the Dark Justice, the shocked fodder goes back about their assigned duties. ?Dude, all we have to do is piss off that Ensign and we don?t have to waste black powder.? One says. ?You gonna be the one to piss him off?? another asks as they fire their cannon. ?Didn?t think about that.? The first replies with a shudder.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 24, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Crimson Fist Pirates...*
> 
> Derrick takes a seat at the head of the newly formed table, "Looks...decent, I guess it'll do," he says underminding the wonderful feast in front of him.
> 
> ...



After a few hours of rest, Vince looks at the darkening skies from the deck. Derrick leans against a wall behind him, "So, how about joining my crew?" 

"No," he says plainly, "I hate pirates..." he says coldly, "Why is that?"

Vince sighs, "Like I'd tell a pirate..." he stops to think for a moment, _"I'm not going to be in good enough shape to fly for a while...I'd better stick with these guys until we hit land..."_

"So a quick question," he says interrupting his train of thought, "If you hate pirates why did you help us before?" Vince lights a cigarette in his mouth. He takes a drag and then rolls his eyes, "I was barely conscious, it was purely instinct."


Derrick grinned, "See, it's instinct for you to join us," the plane man shakes his head, "No, it was most likely pure confusion to be honest."

Derrick shrugs, "Well, you're gona' join my crew one way or another. They all come around somehow, each and every one of them," he says thinking of the methods he's used to get his crew. Knocking Jace unconscious, tricking Jasmine, tying up Albert, the list continues. 

"No one can cage me, I will be free for the rest of my days," Derrick smirks, "Sounds like you're destined to become a pirate to me," he says walking away.

_"That fool thinks he'll get me to become a pirate..."_ 

_"That fool thinks he has a choice in the matter..."_




StrawHat4Life said:


> _*With the Hoax Pirates...*_
> 
> 
> Helen nods at the newcomer amiably, apparently another of these Hoax Pirates. "Good to meet you but he didn't bring me I brought him. I'm kind of like his babysitter..." she corrects him with a smirk.
> ...



"Aaah, it all makes sense now," he says nodding, "I knew there was no way these guy could score a girl like you. Whatever you're being payed I suggest you request it be doubled, at least."

The crew then travel to a rather large ship, and after decapitating some crying guy with a puppet fetish, Feroy declared it their new home, "Looks good, spacious enough that I won't have to see your mugs too often. So, what're we waiting for, lets get outa' this place."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 24, 2010)

*Santa Cruz Island - With TFAJ...*
Arkins smirks as Kenneth lands behind with a violent thud. Even with his back turned to the brawny Marine, he can feel waves of hostility radiating towards him from the man. Good now he can channel that anger and focus it on our targets he thinks inwardly with satisfaction. Arkins has no doubt that this drunkard will be imagining his face as he smashes his fists into these Cultists's faces. 

The others come aboard and Arkins nods at the pilot who immediately sails towards the island under the cover of darkness, the black boat perfectly blending in with the nighttime mist around them. As they slice through the waves and the island slowly nears, Arkins repeatedly thrumbs his fingers across the textured handle his gunblade, Hyperion.  He can't help but feel anticipation at his chance to prove he is a capable leader.

_A year ago...
Ensign Arkins lands with a vicious thud onto his back, right on the edge of the training mat. He looks up at Clemens as she stands a few feet away from him, her arms crossed and a smirk on her face.

"Why can't you hit me?" she asks him. 

Arkins slams clenches his right fist tightly in anger as he gets back to his feet. "You're too fast," he says gruffly.  

"Soru."  

Clemens disappears from her spot in a burst of speed and a split second later appears behind Arkins. HIs face remains impassive. She leans in and whispers into his right ear. "Of course I am too fast," she tells him. "But there is more then way to skin a cat as they say."  

Suddenly Arkins executes a spinning back fist at the side of her head as she leans her face in towards him...totally open for a sneak attack it seems. However Clemens nimbly catches his spinning fist midswing and with her both her hands spins him in the air and flips him over her shoulder. Arkins once again lands on his back with a vicious thud. Clemens sits across him and straddles his waist, nodding down approvingly at him, "Good but you can do better. Garrick would've ripped you to pieces by now." 

"I'll catch you," Arkins responds matter of factly, in a voice as certain as one who knows that the sun will rise the next morning._ 
_
Right here right now..._
Arkins never did manage to lay one finger on Clemens throughout their training, but as the black stealth reaches shore, a thin whisp of a smirk crosses his face (he makes sure to hide from his squad). Oh yes I'll catch you, he muses to himself. 

He looks back at the still grumbling Kenneth, "Do your job well and I'll make sure you get a case of that wretched stuff you call wine," he tells him as they all quickly make their way onto the rocky coastline. They however do not initially notice the tiny snail with swirling eyes, discreetly hidden under a rocky overhang, which observes their arrival.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*With the Hoax Pirates...*


Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Aaah, it all makes sense now," he says nodding, "I knew there was no way these guy could score a girl like you. Whatever you're being payed I suggest you request it be doubled, at least."
> 
> The crew then travel to a rather large ship, and after decapitating some crying guy with a puppet fetish, Feroy declared it their new home, "Looks good, spacious enough that I won't have to see your mugs too often. So, what're we waiting for, lets get outa' this place."



Robbie waves his right hand at Alex as if he represents a particularly bad odor, "At least I hang with chicks. Have fun with your pet frog." 

He doesn't even see Helen in that way really. Sure she's hot and all but he's also perfectly well aware that she's not all there, not exactly. 

Robbie nudges Helen lightly in the elbow and whispers into her ear, although it's still perfectly audible to everyone, "His belt turns into a freakin' frog. Can you believe it?...I wonder if his pants turn into a Kung Fu Dugong...this guy is a freak." 

_About an hour later..._
Robbie lays back on the cot of his new cabin, aboard the crews new ship. _the Apache_, Robbie shakes his head, no that's not it...or is it _the Abate._ He can't quite recall what Feory had called it, but he's sure it sounds something like Apache. Boy does that guy have a flair for the dramatic he muses. 

All of Robbies "stuff," basically his still broken waver, his dials, and his personal collection of Penthouse Pirates, lies in a messy stack over in the corner. 

As he lays his head back on the cot he bounces a broken and old rusted collar, up and down in his hands. It's a keepsake he's had since he was very young. In fact it was once much more then a keepsake...it used to be on his neck. Robbie runs his index finger across a thin claw mark embedded in the rusted iron of the collar. He smirks as he can feel the boat begin to set sail. Soon they'll be in the Grand Line and he'll be one step closer to meeting the man who freed him, and hopefully one day repaying the favor. 

*Marinford...*
Ensign Bonnie Clyde sits casually on a chair located just in front of Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens office, with her legs crossed and not a look of concern on her face. She wears a sharp looking white suit, over a black shirt and crimson tie, and a narrow brimmed white fedora tipped low over her face. All in all it makes her look more like some kind of posh gangster then a Marine. 

She can't help but chuckle as she looks at Clemens door, feeling almost like a student being sent to the Principal's office. Clemens assistant, a pointdexter looking dude, casts a suspicious glance her way as she chuckles. 

Bonnie blows him a kiss and mimes running her right index finger across her neck, causing the assistant to quickly look away from her in a nervous manner. This makes her laugh even harder and she reaches inside her immaculate white suit. Bonnie draws out a silver flask filled with whiskey, and she takes a swig. Clemens assistant looks back at her again, and she raises the flask towards him. 

"Want some?"  

Suddenly the door opens, and Clemens appears. Well if it isn't the red headed maneater I've heard so much about Bonnie muses. She honestly doesn't look that tough in her opinion.  

"Come!" Clemens says in a stern voice. 

"Yes Maaaaam!" Bonnie responds with a smirk.

She enters Clemens office, a pretty swanky place Bonnie has to admit, more fit for a noble really, not that she knows any nobles. She also can't help but wonder what's up with all the mirrors hanging on the walls. This chick sure is vain as hell she thinks inwardly with a smug grin. As Bonnie takes a seat, Clemens opens up Bonnie's personnel file, it's filled with nothing but red ink. 

Clemens sighs as she recites a laundry list of Bonnie's accomplishments, "Drummed out of CP9 for accidentally killing another recruit," however the way she says accidentally implies otherwise. "Suspended for pushing a crewmate overboard...IN THE CALM BELT, fifteen demerits, two six month stints in the brig...stripping naked on the deck of Vice Admiral's Armstrong's warship after getting intoxicated...and screaming you were Sengoku's pet Goat..." 

Clemens narrows her eyes at Bonnie with a look of disbelief. Bonnie simply clears her throat and chuckles, "Actually I think 'ole Archie had no complaints about that particular stunt." 

"Just what am I going to do with you?"  Clemens asks her in an annoyed tone. 

Bonnie bats her eyelashes at Clemens and mimes an innocent face, "So I heard you were a lesbian? Is that any fun?" 

Clemens furrows her brow at Bonnie and her green eyes suddenly grow brightly. 

_Several seconds later..._
Bonnie flies out of a mirror and lands with a violent thud on her read end. She notices that she's on a ship about to leave Marinford. 

"Bitch..." Bonnie mutters, as she gets up to her feet and dusts off her well pressed suit. An offical note falls out of the mirror and lands in front of Bonnie. The mirror disappears and Bonnie picks up the note.  

_Say hello to your new assignment. _

In bright bold letters it reads _*Taskforce Absolute Justice*_.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 25, 2010)

*TFAJ*

Prince yawned, stretching and throwing a look back at the new recruit to make sure he wasn't pissing himself. As Arkins had said, the kid's performance was on his head now, and Prince really didn't need another excuse for the Jr. Lt. to punish him. His free hand (the one not covered with his gauntlet) gripped the hilt of his sword tightly. It had been a long time since he had been in such a high stakes operation, and he was already beginning to feel the adrenaline.

*Jax*

Jax nodded. From what little he knew about Gatrom, the life of a prizefighter seemed to fit him. It would certainly explain his myriad styles anyway.

"Now it's your turn. How'd you manage to get to Ember Island? And why did you decide to help us out in that fight we got into earlier?" Gatrom's wounds began to ache as he remembered his battle with the gigantic marine. Next time, he would be ready.

Jax took a quick step back, hesitating. His mind was whirling, trying to find a happy medium of what to reveal while keeping his secrets...well, secrets. "My...my master sent me there." Jax said. True enough. Kent could possible qualify as his master, though drill sergeant was probably a better term. "I-" He stopped. Would his true reason really sit well with the Phoenix pirates? Nobody liked to hear that they were merely means to an end. And so Jax began to lie. "I was supposed to join up with a large, powerful crew. Someone like a yonkou, or at least an up and coming...and established pirate." He shrugged. "But then I saw you guys in the arena. And I couldn't just sit back and watch those marines take you...So I fought."


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 25, 2010)

*Leonard O'sheen*

"LET'S MOVE!!!"

At this command, not only Leonard?s body began to move, but his mind as well. He heard quick footsteps as well, as trained marines ran to the small, stealth ship. Leonard sighed. He had never been trained for a stealth mission before. However, the young boy took cue from his comrades and decided to move quickly, but make little noise, even if there were little enemies around them. He didn?t have to worry about silencing his movements, for the sound of cannon fire was loud enough to block it out effectively. Leonard looked at the wings on his back and truly wished that he could fly. Despite what people thought, Leonard was as grounded as any other. The wings were just for show. Not much else. 

So Leonard jumped like the rest, and as he looked upon the sea below him, he smiled. Although it was dark, Leonard didn?t have to worry about drowning for he hadn?t eaten a Devil Fruit. He could swim but his wings slowed him down in the water. He generally preferred to be on a boat, which was why he was on one now. He wasn?t on the ship for along, because they reached the coast relatively fast. Leonard chuckled. _Rocks,_ He thought, _I can plow through those easily. _


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*Santa Cruz...*
More then a hundred cultists, armed to the teeth, pour out of the giant gates of their great fortress. They race to defend the docks as _*the Dark Justice*_ bombs their ships to smithereens, and dozens of Marine grunts land to take the battle to them. 

Meanwhile Arkins and his elite squad sneak up towards the rear of the Cultists fortress, under the cover of night. Their goal to secure Yajuu's corpse, and blow up the fortress. If they can avoid any contact with the enemy, the better, Arkins thinks. He's not the type to waste time on idle violence. He had heard that Garrick, the former leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice, was a fan of mass collateral damage, but that's not his style. He just likes to get the job done as quickly and as effectively as possible. However what he and his men don't know is that their infiltration is already well known to the enemy. 

Deep within the cell that contains the bloated corpse of Yajuu, Brother Animus, grand messiah of the Order of the Serpant, kneels over the fallen Yonkou. He extends both his ghostly white hands over Yajuu's puffy face. 

"Live again oh god incarnate!" Animus declares. Suddenly his fingers transform into writhing tentacles, that look like engorged worms. The tentacles break apart into tiny wriggling larvae like organisms that drop all over Yajuu's face. The worms begin to burrow into Yajuu's face. 

Brother Animus nods with satisfaction after all the worms have burrowed into Yajuu's body. A giant man wearing a black cloak and hood, so tall his head almost grazes the ceiling, gestures at Yajuu with a hideous looking right apendage that is covered by the cloak. 

"Will it work?" 

Animus replies calmly as if he knows exactly what will happen, "Patience Gormley my parasite feeders need time to eat up all the seastone in his body." The Marines had done a good job. They had shot Yajuu with a liquid form of seastone that had practically been absorbed by every cell in Yajuu's body. However they had perhaps underestimated the recuperative powers of a Hydra. Eliminate the seastone and he's sure that Yajuu's healing process will kickstart.

Suddenly a hooded cultist enters the chamber. "My lord the Marines have approached the rear of the castle!" 

Animus nods, again very calmly, and with no hint of worry, "Send the acolytes out to greet them then."  He looks towards Gormley, "Get our other brothers ready to meet them should they enter the castle."  

_*At the rear of the castle...*_
Arkins and his crew stealthily approach the rear gate of the castle. It's only guarded by two lone cultists. Arkins nods with satisfaction, it seems their diversion to attack the docks has worked. 

Suddenly the gates if the castle rise with a loud rumbling sound. Over two dozen black hooded cultists stride out and rip off their cloaks, revealing suicide vests strapped to their chests. Each Cultist holds a button strapped to their right hands, each one more then willing to sacrifice themselves for their cause. 

*"CRUSH THE INFIDELS!!!" * they all scream as one. 

The suicidal Acolytes rush forth at Arkins squad in a mad dash wave. Arkins quickly draws his Gunblade, Hyperion, from his back. 

"Get past them by any means necessary!! We can't let them slow us down!!" he cries. Three Cultists run at him and he slashes his gunblade at them, pressing his own kind of trigger. 

*"Air Drill!" *

A slicing wave flies forth from Hyperion and hits the Cultists, causing the them to explode before they reach close range. Arkins can feel the shockwave buffet his face and the familiar scent of burning flesh wafts under his nose. It's a scent he's already gotten used to by now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 26, 2010)

*Prince*

"Suicide bombers?!" Prince shouted. "Oda dammit! I hate fighting fanatics!" He charged one bomb wearing cultist, foot scuffing the ground and throwing a small cloud of dirt into the man's eyes. His sword lashed out, severing the man's arm at the wrist and removing his ability to press the button to blow himself to hell. The man screamed, and Prince smashed his face in with his gauntlet, pivoting effortlessly to the next cultist. 

He leaped into the air, kicking the man's elbow in a way it was never meant to bend. There was a sharp crack of bone, and then a comparatively quiet shlump as Prince sunk his blade into the man's back.

The cultists begin to surround him, boxing him in. Prince closes his eyes in concentration for a moment, the leaps into action. "Dance of 1000 birds!" His sword darts out with unnatural speeds, drawing several small slashes against most of the men's chests. They stumble back, but Prince is already on them, pressing his attack. 

One cultist triumphantly presses the button that would kill both him and Prince, but fails to realize the marine has already cut the wire connecting the detonator to the bombs. Prince is on him in a moment, opening up his stomach with a series of quick cuts.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 28, 2010)

*The Crimson Fist Pirates*

They arrive on a small marketing island in order to restock on supplies, "Ok, you three stay here on the ship, we'll be back with supplies and all that good stuff in a little," Derrick says to Albert Maxi and Jace while stretching his arms upward.

Vince sighs, "Why the hell am I going again?" Derrick turns towards him, "Well we need supplies of course, and I think it's easier for the guy that can fly to transport them than the guy that can fire light from his hands..."

"But I'm not even in this crew..." Derrick smirks, "Keep tellin' yourself that," he then turns to the others, "Ok, everyone get what they need and we'll meet back at the ship."

"Good, we're running low on food ever since we've gotten an extra pain in the ass to feed..." he says towards Vince who stands idlely smoking a cigarette, "There are plenty of other items that need to be gotten as well, so lets get moving." The group splits up, Hachi and Jasmine together, Derrick and Vince, and Dante on his own. 

Derrick and Vince walk into a store to pick up some items to repair the Crimson Sea Dweller, there was some damage in the attack from the Marines that needs to be taken care of, "I don't know a damn thing about fixing ships," he says tossing a piece of wood of and down.

"And you think I do...Your ship is the first ship I've ever traveled on," he says puffing some smoke, "What? You mean you fly _everywhere_," he nods, "And what about before you ate your fruit?"

A flash of gun shots and blood go through Vince's mind, causing him to drop his cigarette and hold his head with one hand, "I'm...I'm done talking about this..." he approaches the man at the counter, "Where's the nearest island from here?"

The man places his hand on his chin, "Well Rensa Island's a straight shot from here," Vince's eyes grow wide under his shades, "But there's no way you wana' head there. The place's been taken over by pirates for years, and these guys ain't no pushovers."

"Rensa Island...Is still..." he turns away and heads out the door, "Where're you going?" Derrick turns, dropping the wood he was holding and heads out the door.

"I'm leaving," he says gritting his teeth, "Why the sudden decision? I wasn't aware my company was that unbareable."

"You don't get it! I...I...I'm out of here!" he gets a running head start before turning his arms into wings and taking to the sky. Derrick crosses his arms and watches as he flies out of sight. He then heads back to the ship. 

As he arrives everyone seems to have gotten what they needed and Jace and Albert are preparing the ship to pull out, "Where's Fly Boy?" Jace asks as he tugs down the sails, "He flew off," Derrick says looking off into the distance.

"Good riddance, I'm not wasting another meal on him," Dante says as he loads the food onboard, "We're going after him," they all look at him confused, "Oh, and why is that exactly?"

"He's part of our crew, whether he likes it or not, and the same goes for all of you. So lets go, we're going to Rensa Island," he says leaping on board.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 29, 2010)

Tricktype said:


> *Mariejois*
> Vice Admiral Rago was out lounging around in one of Mariejois' many courtyards. This particular courtyard was complete with an abundance of flower gardens, a large fountain placed in the center of the garden that spewed out water with a large circular perimeter around it and many bushes and trees. Rago was lying in a long beach like chair with his entire body stretched out. He was still wearing his green pinstripped suit, though.
> 
> "Aye! Ahhhhh, this is the life!" Rago said as he took a sip of lemonade out of the glass plassed next to his chair.
> ...



"Well now , this is a place I would hardly think to find you ." A voice ran out .

Standing on the brim of the fountain was Emtsu , looking rather displeased .

"If one must neglect one's duties , it should be for the free and manly wilderness of the mountains or the arctic circles . Flower gardens are enemies in our never ending battle ."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 29, 2010)

Damien Vs Gamble-

"Dice Sword! Card Saber!" The two dash forward, clouds of smoke hanging above the ground from their steps. Both men swing their blades, Locking each other in place, Neither of them having a look of anger or excitement, simply the looks they always had. Damien smiling, Gamble frowning. The two were opposites yet similar. They both enjoyed games of chance and their names reflected that. Damien Djall fortuna, his last name meaning luck, Gamble, his name obvious. The two couldn't be more similar or more different. 

Both men push back and break away from their stance. Damien didn't want this fight to go on too long and was saddened, he couldn't hold back against this opponent. "Dice Field!" Damien holds out his arms into the air and dice flow forth from his sleeves at great speed. "Card Field." Gamble follows the pirates pose and sends out his own wave of cards. Katherine smirking from her view point. "They both plan to end this battle quickly rather then dragging it on too long." 

"Dice/Card* spear field*." Both mens fields turned to spears and they flung their hands downward, the spears following their orders and flying free. "Break, Dice bullet field!" Damien throws his hands out, the spears break apart and fly faster, turning to bullets. "How did he?" Gamble tried to finish the thought but the bullets pierced his body and dug into the floor. "Nng." Damien grunts, one of the spears piercing through his leg. 

"That was... quite painful..." Damien gripped the spear and ripped it from his leg, blood falling to the ground. "Huff... huff..." Gamble coughed, his body had been pierced in multiple spots. "Forgive me." Damien raises his hand, the bullets breaking free from the ground and forming a large die above Gamble. "You wont win..." Gamble raised his hand and pulled it inward towards him, the spears behind Damien breaking from the ground and shooting towards Damien. The pirate captain leaped into the air flipping over the spears and dropping the big en. BOOOM!!!!! The stadium was rocked by the crash.

"Victory, The Devil's Luck Pirates." Damien smirked. "Now then, I hope you honor our agreement." He smiled.  "Like i would honor an agreement with a pirate." Katherine held up her hand. "CAPTURE THEM!!" she shouts. "That's not very nice." Damien cracked his knuckles. "Now you've made me mad." Marines flood the stadium, "Roy, Aaron stay put." He cracks his neck. "I'll handle them."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 29, 2010)

*~ Santa Cruz ~ *

Kenneth lugged along behind the main group. He grumbled to himself. He’d rather be with the bulk of the Dark Justice storming the beach and assaulting the castle from the front. A large man like himself made a poor stealth agent. He was just so large, hell he couldn’t hide behind a beached boat very well much less the scrawny trees of this spit of dirt. Kenneth’s mood only got worse once they neared the fort, two.. Yes two lone guards bared their entrance. What the hell was this? Kenneth wanted to fight, not play games. But that scowl soon turns to a grin as the castle gates opened with a rumble. Over two dozen cultist strapped with explosive vest appeared in the archway before spilling out of the castle. Kenneth’s eyes flash with what can only be described as glee. As a Scot, he like two things. Fighting and drinking, not necessarily in that order though. He could only wonder one thing as TFAJ sprang into action, where did these cults find these buffoons willing to kill themselves for their cause.

*"CRUSH THE INFIDELS!!!"*  they all scream as one.  As they charge forward. Knelling down Kenneth picks scoops up a handful of dirt and pebbles as a small faction of the cultist approached him, fingers itching to blast them to holy….erhm, unholy hell. The man that led the small group stopped the others as he watched Kenneth thumbing though the dirt. “Die!” the man screams as he starts to charge forward.  Wait ah minute lads, dennea whant t’ play catch?” Kenneth asks as he tosses a pebble up into the air. “Catch? This is no game you’re going to die and…..” the cultist is cut off as his head explodes into a mist of gray and red.  “Impact Shot.” Kenneth says with a grin as a faint energy floated off his extended arm. Impact Shot was a tech that he picked up off of Bobby, although his tech was a throw instead of a Devil Fruit Power. 

The other cultist take a baited breath as the gawk at their leader as his headless body crumpled to the ground. _ Impact Point would hurt my allies, so a Wave is the best bet here_ Kenneth thinks as he pulls both his large arms far above his head.  “Ya took yer eyes oof the real threat!” Kenneth growls as he interlocks his fingers. Dropping to his knees the large Scot brings both arms down and performs a double axe handle to the ground. It rumbles a bit as he transfers the kinetic energy in his body to the surrounding area.  “Impact Wave!” he growls as a wave of energy buried an inch or so in the ground plows toward the cultist. The wave hits the group and all but one who jumps out of the way have their feet shredded. The bomb on their leader explode as they hit the ground setting off their explosives. Kenneth grins as he pulls himself to his feet. 

The last member stumbles out of the cloud of smoke and debris coughing and sputtering. He is so preoccupied that he doesn’t see the large man barreling toward him. By the time he realizes that he is caught he is knocked senseless by Kenneth’s massive left hand. They both hit the ground with a thud. Kenneth’s left boot crushing the cultist’s wrist so he couldn’t detonate his bomb.  “Nighty night.” grins as he smashes the man’s head with the palm of his hand. 

*~ Cristo Island ~ *

A row of upside down crosses line a street that leads to a large church. Upon the crosses were the crew of the pirates that thought they had took this island.  Their bloody cries echoed like music in the streets as Jurgen walked toward Victor’s Cathedral. As he enters the church he spies Victor setting in the former cardinal’s throne like seat with a rather impassive look about his features. He lazily watched as his ink demons dissected the Captain alive that dared invade his home port.  “Do we have any news from the World Government?” Victor asks as the young girl the brute tried to rape clung to his arm.  “Ze only verd that ve have received thus far Victor iz zhat Yajuu vaz killed.” Victors multicolored eyes focused on his navigator.  “So the man that would fancy himself a God is now dead.” Victor says with a grin.  “Yes sir. An apparently ze Task Force Absolute Justice haz been assigned to retrieve ze body after it vaz stolen by cultist.” Jurgen adds as he kneels to one knee. 

 “Why don’t you go and rejoin your family.” Victor says as he stands from his seat. As the girl disappears though the church door Jurgen laughs a bit.  “It’s strange to ze you spare people’s lives.” he says as his head turns toward Victor.  “Yes, seems I’m getting soft.” Victor says with a grin as the Pirate Captain screams as his entrails are pulled from his body.  “Keep an eye on the TFAJ, I want to know what the Government wants with the Hydra’s body.” he says as he walks toward his quarters.  “Yes sir.” Jurgen says as he pulls himself from his knees. 

*~ With Ivy ~ *

It is night fall the next day before all the arrangements are done. The Mayor is mercifully spared, left with only broken bones and damaged vocal chords and a warning. The now Black Ship sets sail with several new members. Standing at the front of her Ship Ivy grins as she looks to the Horizon.  “Just wait daddy, I’m coming to kill you.” She says silently to herself.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 29, 2010)

*Rensa Island...*

A moderately sized island, peaceful looking from a distance but after taking a closer look the truth is revealed. Each citizen on the island has their hands and feet shackled, and even the youngest of them seemed to have aged past their true age.

There are people in the mines, others digging for oil, everyone on the island is gathering as many resources as the bountiful island can provide. It is a wonder that the island still has resources to be plundered, but that is what the Cresent Grinned Pirates do, they suck islands dry, selling what they don't need, and then move onto the next island. 

The setting sun covers the approaching Plane Man as he arrives on the edge of the island. He takes a deep breath before moving forward, "It's been a while..."

He stays hidden as he enters the town, slowly making his way through it, "Ok! Get to your shacks!" a pirate orders as the shackled citizens slowly make their way into the small shacks that are provided to them.

Vince slips into one of these shacks after the pirates leave, "Is that..." one of them says as they spot Vince, "Parker?" another asks, "Yea...it's me..." 

Many of their faces light up, "Yo-you're alive!" they rush towards him, "How's the outside world!" they all ask. Vince keeps an emotionless look on his face as their weak bodies surround him.

Some are less happy to see the pilot, "Yea, how is the outside world, we wouldn't know seeing how you left us!" a man shouts from the other side of the shack, "I'm...I'm sorry..." he says quietly.

"Oh well that makes everything better..." the man says, "Shut up Gertrum, what else was he supposed to do, rot here with us!" a woman shouts, "HOW ABOUT NOT WAIT FOR 10 YEARS TO COME BACK!" he shouts. Vince keeps his saddened look, "I'm..."

"Yea, we know, sorry, whatever," Gertrum says turning onto his sack of hay to sleep, "I'm here to save you all though," he says clutching his fist, "Oh Vince, you can't do that. You know how strong they are...And you're all alone."

"I'm stronger now, just have everyone stay in these shacks, I'll take care of all of them..." he says climbing out of the window and then taking to the skies. He looks down at the several pirates acting as guards.

"Anti-Arcraft Artillery!" he lets off a barrage of bullets from the guns under each of his wings, he swoops down towards them, "What the hell!" the pirates shout as the bullets pierce right through them. 

He then flies back upwards. He continues to sweep the streets, letting off AAA attacks to every pirate he spots, "Shoot him down already!" he twists and turns avoiding the incoming fire, "We can't get a lock on-" but before he can finish he is shot down as well.

"Get to the watch towers!" they rush to the towers in hopes of getting a better shot but Vince spots them and drops one of his bombs right on top of the towers as they get into them.

BOOM! 

BOOM!

BOOM!

They all go down one after another, "Enough with the small fries..." he flies towards the largest building on the island, knowing just who awats him there.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 29, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> "Well now , this is a place I would hardly think to find you ." A voice ran out .
> 
> Standing on the brim of the fountain was Emtsu , looking rather displeased .
> 
> "If one must neglect one's duties , it should be for the free and manly wilderness of the mountains or the arctic circles . Flower gardens are enemies in our never ending battle ."



Vice Admiral Rago was busy reading the newspaper that contains recent feats from rookie pirate crews in the Blues. Rago really didn't care about these pirates because it was likely that half of them would never reach the Grand Line and the other half that did would likely be crushed sooner or later. There was a select few that ever reached Saobondy and actually posed a threat to the Government. The Vice Admiral just enjoyed reading about them.

Suddenly, the rugged voice of a newcomer threw Rago out of his reading daze. The Vice Admiral looked up to see who had come to bother him in the serene courtyard. 

"If one must neglect one's duties , it should be for the free and manly wilderness of the mountains or the arctic circles . Flower gardens are enemies in our never ending battle ." Emtsu said bitterly.

"Aye! Ohhhh? And just who might you be? I've never seen your face around these parts." Rago said with a slight grin.

Rago didn't exactly like the tone that the newcomer was striking with him, but he didn't say anything about it. If Rago was a much more strike Vice Admiral like some of his colleagues, Emtsu would be in some serious trouble.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 29, 2010)

Tricktype said:


> Vice Admiral Rago was busy reading the newspaper that contains recent feats from rookie pirate crews in the Blues. Rago really didn't care about these pirates because it was likely that half of them would never reach the Grand Line and the other half that did would likely be crushed sooner or later. There was a select few that ever reached Saobondy and actually posed a threat to the Government. The Vice Admiral just enjoyed reading about them.
> 
> Suddenly, the rugged voice of a newcomer threw Rago out of his reading daze. The Vice Admiral looked up to see who had come to bother him in the serene courtyard.
> 
> ...



Emtsu made an evil little grin as he hoped down from the fountain .

"Oh , I get around . I've spent the last twelve years in this city , that's the main reason I never got promoted . I walk about without being seen , and taking note of the people around me , to see if they share the same compassion or if they are on "their side" ."


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 29, 2010)

*Leonard O’sheen*

Leonard moved with the rest of the group quickly. Leonard showed no fear, but only curiosity as he walked with the rest of them. What type of island was this? And what exactly was inside that fortress? He hoped it wasn’t a dragon, for Leonard had heard they were most ferocious. The answer to the question soon came, as dozens of men poured out of the fort’s door, leaving its safety to battle them. Then Leonard saw it. Bombs, bombs, strapped to each man’s chest. Leonard’s eyes widened as one of these men’s literally threw themselves in his direction. They slammed on to Leonard knocking him on the ground along with his gun. Leonard didn’t scream but he frantically reached for his gun. The man on top of him, screamed though, in a bestial howl of anger. Leonard looked into the eyes of the man, and he saw wide pupils and frothy saliva dripping from the edges of his mouth. Leonard panicked. He fired his gun and the man flew backwards from the impact of said bullets, when he hit the ground, he exploded and was engulfed in fire. Another one of the men was caught in the fire as well. They ran after Leonard though, even on fire, and until every bone was torched to the point that they had to drop.

Leonard wiped the dirt off him and frowned. Why would these people give away their lives so willingly? They surely had to be mad. But as Leonard saw his fellow marines slicing through these men and activating the terrifying devil fruit abilities they held, Leonard realized that they were fighting themselves. Not literally though, but these men were just as willing as to die for the cause of Absolute Justice that any marine would. If you thought about it, the Marines weren’t justified in their actions. But Leonard steered his mind of such thoughts and simply charged forward, punching men in their faces and breaking quite a few bones. The reason why? Not because he was a marine or a warrior of justice.

_But because this was incredibly fun. _


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2010)

*Santa Cruz...*

Suddenly the gates if the castle rise with a loud rumbling sound. Over two dozen black hooded cultists stride out and rip off their cloaks, revealing suicide vests strapped to their chests. Each Cultist holds a button strapped to their right hands, each one more then willing to sacrifice themselves for their cause.

*"CRUSH THE INFIDELS!!!"* they all scream as one. 

*BANG! 
BANG! 
BANG! 
BANG! 
BANG! 
BANG!*

Six of the cultists who made up the front line of the assault wailed as their right arms, bloodied and useless, drop to their sides.

"Ain't gotta die today, boys." 

Bobby's brows were furrowed behind dark shades as his finger smoked from musket pellets fired at gunshot speed. Devil Fruits, baby. 

"Look around! Ma' boys ain't nervous at all! Ya outmatched so just lay down fore' we take ya out!"

Bobby realized that this probably wasn't going to work but it was never in him to just kill without at least making live capture an option. He didn't know how Arkins operated but this is how he got down.

And, of course, the cultists stared for a moment in a daze and charged with the rage of hot war and blind faith. They grabbed their detonators with their left hands.

"Day-um shame..." 

BANG BANG FINGER BLAST!

Bobby unloaded another handful of musket fire into the crowd. Despite his comrades' slicing and tearing and bashing and breaking the madmen eventually managed to get closed to the pimped-out ensign. Bobby flipped backward, unsheathed his golden sword Daddy Pain while upside down, and made his attackers footless. He guarded, parried and attacked more crazed fodder as he noticed Kenneth using his "Impact Shot" on a few bustas. He laughed.

"Still tryin' to imitate, playboy!? You're getting better Ken but its like my mama always said, 'ain't nothin' like the real thing!"

Just then a particularly bloated cultist growled at Bobby before plowing toward him like a meat tank. Bobby slashed at the man's arm that held the detonator only to have the blade sink into the fat of his forearm!

"Word?!?!" 

The man, blade deep in his flesh, attempted to detonate. Bobby managed to grab his fingers with his free hand, forsaking his sword for the moment. The two wrestled for a moment before Fame was eventually overpowered and fell to his back. The fat cultist fell on top of him, still trying to wrestle his hand free from the marine's grip. The cultist began headbutting Bobby viciously, almost breaking his fly shades. 

Grunting, Fame managed to put the soles of his feet on the fat man's jiggling gut. He had to be quick!... In a flash Bobby released his grip giving the cultist a split second to detonate. The lunatic's thumb grazed that red button but it was to no avail. 

Bobby made fists with both hands and hammered down on his knee caps. 

CANNON PUNT!

And the fat boy was sent rocketing through the misty sky. Bobby aimed a smokey finger at the airborne crazy and let off. 

Those from miles away would think it was red fireworks.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 30, 2010)

*Rensa Island...*

Vince darts right at the building, arriving in no time. He transforms is wings back into arms and lands in front of it. He looks around, "Where the hell are they..." he slightly lifts his glasses to take a look, as it is getting dark.

As soon as he raises them he feels a sword press against his throat, "Well hello there," the long haired wielder says, "Who do we have here?" another man with a beard and a mustache says leaning against a wall.

"Whoever he is he's quite the speedy one," a man in a blue guinea tee says, "He was flying around like a mad man," another man walks out from the shadows, "Flying you say? Well Demetrius, he must be our little friend from all those years ago," he says in a kind tone.

Vince grits his teeth, "You..." he says recognizing the voice. The man then steps out of the shadows, "How do you look exactly the same...it's been 10 years!" 

He walks up and grabs Vince's face, "Oh I keep excellent care of myself," he then lets go, "So, how do you plan on reimbursing me for that Devil Fruit you took from me?" Vince glares at him from behind his shades, "Well that's not much of an answer. Demetrius," he singals the man and he raises his gun.

BANG! A bullet pierces right through his leg, "Gah!" he struggles to stand as if he falls his throat will be slit wide open by the man's blade, "I'm not sure if you're life will quite cover it, maybe an eternity of slavery, just like the good ol' days will due," the leader says with a twisted grin.

All of a sudden the area fills with a strange kind of smoke, "Sorry, but he'll be coming with us," a voice says from the smoke, "Him?"

It clears and reveals a teary eyed Crimson Fist Pirates, "Why can't you just let it effect them..." Hachi says covering his eyes. The man with the sword behind Vince eyes Hachi's katana, "Oh, a swordsmen," he kicks Vince onto the floor, "It's been such a long time," he says licking his lips in excitement.

"What're you doing here!" Vince shouts, "I told you that you were joining us, and that's that. So shut up and get out of our way," he says cracking his knuckles.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 30, 2010)

*The Hoax Pirates Enter the Grand Line*

*Approaching Reverse Mountain...*
Captain Feroy Toglory stood at the head of _The Apate_ as the glorious ship carrying the Hoax Pirates neared Reverse Mountain. Feroy had a slight grin on his face, it was evident the Captain was anxious to enter the Grand Line and continue their adventure. He was aiming to achieve his dream as Pirate King, the same dream shared by thousands of other pirates. Though, unlike those other pirates, Feroy planned on achieving this goal no matter who or what stood in the way. It was a must, not an if.

"Reverse mountain is dead ahead. Prepare yourselves guys, we're about to enter the greatest ocean in the world....and CONQUER it!" Feroy said aloud as he crossed his arms and his cloak around his shoulders fluttered in the wind.

The rest of the Hoax Pirates were also on the deck. They all seemed to anticipate their arrival into the Grand Line, for their own personal reasons of course. Kaimetsu was staring out towards the sea emotionless. Alex was hitched up in the crow's nest. Pierre was seated on one of the railings of the ship. Robbie was...being Robbie while Helen was busy meditating.

_The Apate_ reached the start of the before entering into the rapid stream of water that scaled _up_ the mountain. 

"Ready?!" Feroy said before the ship entered into the rapid stream of water that took hold of the ship, forcing it up the mountain. Each of the Hoax Pirates took hold of a sturdy object aboard the ship. The speed the ship was traveling up Reverse Mountain had to easily exceed 100 miles per hour.

After a long, grueling trip over Reverse Mountain, the Hoax Pirates were in the Grand Line. 

"We're here, WE'RE HERE!" Feroy boasted loudly. "The real challenge starts now; here, in the Grand Line!"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 30, 2010)

Hachi Vs Nakka-

"Oh, a swordsmen," he kicks Vince onto the floor, "It's been such a long  time," he says licking his lips in excitement. "I don't really care how long it's been, get the hell out of my way." Hachi draws his blade and the two clash swords. "Oh? You have some strength Samurai!" Nakka licked his lips once more. "That... Is fucking Creepy!" Hachi kicks Nakka's stomach and flips into the air. "I love it!" Nakka laughed, Slashing and cutting Hachi's leg. "Nng..." Hachi lands on the ground, blood spurts to the floor. 

"Hmm~~ Just like the others your so much weaker then I." Hachi cracked his neck. "Don't you fuckin dare." Hachi spins his blade around. "Wilting Orchid!" Pushing off with one foot he begins to swing his blade wildly, Nakka countering and repelling each slash, but the two seem to have been driven into focusing only on the others blade, each would slash and block without thought, it was instinct to them.

Finally, Hachi noticed an opening and took it. His blade headed right for the right side of Nakka's stomach, but he was met with a foot to his jaw before the blade struck it's target. "Damn." Hachi rubbed his chin after sliding across the ground. "You shouldn't underestimate your opponents so much." 
Nakka licked his blade and smiled at Hachi. "It's been so long... my skins crawling... Is this what they call excitement? It's been so long since i've felt it." Hachi grumbled. "Great, He's gonna cream his pants." He sighed. "I should take this fight out of the building though, Too many around can't use my full strength..." with that, Hachi dashed out of the building. "Good luck." He waved, crashing through a window.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 31, 2010)

*Crimson Fist Pirates...*

The Captain of the Crescent Grinned Pirates stares at the Captain of the Crimson Fist Pirates, both of their arms crossed, "Your boys seem a little too excited," Tsuki chuckles, "Oh yes, I really should let them out of their cages more. They don't get much action, aside from slaughtering the occasional disobidient worker."

"If you're trying to piss me off, it's not gona' work," he says with an emotionless stare, "I don't give a shit about this damn island, there're plenty of assholes like you around that love making weaklings do their work for them, but I don't plan on going around saving all of them."

Tsuki throws his arms into the air, "Well what're we doing here, lets get you fellas back on the sea," Derrick holds up his finger, "However, you see, freeing this island has particular meaning, because my newest crew member refuses to leave this place while it's in this condition. So that leaves me with one choice," he draws his blade handle and releases lava turning it into his Lava Sword.

Tsuki takes out a few items and they link together to form a scythe, the blade shaped like a cresent moon, "That's too bad, you seem like a fun bunch. Now I'll have to kill you," he says with a smile.

*With Vince...* he rips off the bottom of his pant leg and wraps it around the bullet wound in his leg. He then stands up, "I think I owe you a bullet or two..." he says to Demetrius.

"By the end of this fight you'll owe me a whole lot than two," he says drawing his pistols. He fires but Vince rolls out of the way, "Gota' get out of this place so I can fly..." 

Demetrius keeps up his assault of bullets, _"But he's not giving me a chance to...If I turn I'll get a bullet in the back of the head,"_ he thinks to himself as a bullet cuts his cheek, "Well, that leaves me with one choice," he pulls out one of his black bombs and tosses it inbetween Demetrius and himself. The two fly backwards, crashing through the walls of the building. 

Vince lights a cigarette and gets back onto his feet, "Not the brighest move but it got the job done," he looks around, "Now, where is he," a bullet whizzes past his face, "Don't drop your guard now!" Demetrius shouts from the top of the building.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 31, 2010)

*Mariejois*
"Oh , I get around . I've spent the last twelve years in this city , that's the main reason I never got promoted . I walk about without being seen , and taking note of the people around me , to see if they share the same compassion or if they are on "their side" ."

Vice Admiral Rago picked up his glass of lemonade and chugged the rest of it down. Rago then look up at Emtsu in amusement. _This guy is definitely shady,_ Rago said to himself in his head.

"Aye! Is that so? Do you have any specific reason for bothering me here during my leisure time?" Rago said as he raised a curious brow towards Emtsu.

Rago put his hands behind his had and stretched out even further on the beach chair, "Aye! Also, I'd watch your tone if I were you, Lieutenant."


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 31, 2010)

Tricktype said:


> *Mariejois*
> "Oh , I get around . I've spent the last twelve years in this city , that's the main reason I never got promoted . I walk about without being seen , and taking note of the people around me , to see if they share the same compassion or if they are on "their side" ."
> 
> Vice Admiral Rago picked up his glass of lemonade and chugged the rest of it down. Rago then look up at Emtsu in amusement. _This guy is definitely shady,_ Rago said to himself in his head.
> ...



"I'm afraid your leisure time strangely takes place during your working hours . At the time of our apointment nonetheless . It may be true that a true man rules his schedule ,instead of being ruled by it , but when there are greater things at stake in the eternal war of the sexes , it is only natural that one looks beyond mere momentary miscomfort - a single hour of leisure can have catastrophic results !"

With this Emtsu pointed his finger at Rago and began speaking rhetoricaly , as if not expecting an answer .

"A similar matter , many years ago , allowed women to go to church alone. "Surely , what evil could there be in that ?" they asked themselves ? They did not realise the truth behind all women , that once you let them go alone into a church , they'll want to become priest . Then , in the years to come , how will you survive the grudge of your fellow men , when some woman shall wear the divine sea gull on her head ?"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 31, 2010)

*Mariejois*
The longer Emtsu talked the lower Rago's eyelids dropped. This guy was talking about absolutely nothing. Nothing at all. And he also thought he had some kind of authority over the Vice Admiral the way he pointed his finger at his superior. 

"Aye! Blah blah blaaaaaaah!" Vice Admiral blurted out. "Aye! First you come here and interupt my leisure time only to give me some useless lecture,bRago started as he sat up on the beach chair and then rose to his feet, "And next you point your finger at me as if I'm inferior to you." Rago said sternly as he retained a grin upon his face.

The Vice Admiral did seem to be growing tired of Emtsu after the minute he'd been there. This was quite rare. Rago usually wasn't bothered by anyone or anything, though Emtsu was apparently a new exception. 

"Aye! I've been on the sea fighting pirates for MANY years while you were here playing secret spy. I know plenty about worldly affairs and I've earned my right to do whatever I please hear." Rago said looking the man directly in the eyes.

"Aye! Now find your way out of my presense before you're a pile of broken pieces." The Vice Admiral said sitting back down. 

He meant that quite litteraly.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 31, 2010)

Tricktype said:


> *Mariejois*
> The longer Emtsu talked the lower Rago's eyelids dropped. This guy was talking about absolutely nothing. Nothing at all. And he also thought he had some kind of authority over the Vice Admiral the way he pointed his finger at his superior.
> 
> "Aye! Blah blah blaaaaaaah!" Vice Admiral blurted out. "Aye! First you come here and interupt my leisure time only to give me some useless lecture,bRago started as he sat up on the beach chair and then rose to his feet, "And next you point your finger at me as if I'm inferior to you." Rago said sternly as he retained a grin upon his face.
> ...



Emtsu moved back a bit but stil kept smiling .

"I see your not very found of expresive dialogue . Let me put my point this way.....our little meeting concerns Clemense ."

He had an evil little flash in his eyes while saying her name . The very act of pronouncing it made his insides gurgle in disgust . A woman's name passing his lips would be quite disgusting as it was , but that wretched suffragete ? It was all he could do not to express his disgust visualy . He waited for the Vice Admiral's answer patiently , without much fuss .


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 31, 2010)

*Mariejois*
"Aye! That's Vice Admiral Clemens to you. Rago quickly corrected the Lieutinent. "Aye! That still doesn't change anything. I've grown tired of your presense as it is, I don't care to hear about Clemens." Rago continued as he pick the newspaper up and continued reading it.

The Lieutinent had not budged an inch from his spot even after Rago dismissed him. This guy was really tap-dancing on Rago's last nerve. Angering Rago wasn't a smart thing for anyone to do, let alone a weak Lieutinent.

"Aye! Don't you understand what leave means? Do you need some help moving?" Rago said. Oddly, the newspaper in his hands began breaking into puzzle pieces until there was a bile of them on the floor, now revealing Rago's annoyed face.

_Ohohohooooo! He's got a lot of nerve standing up to me! Doesn't he know who I am?! If he's any type of spy he should know he better take his leave, quick._ Rago said in his head.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 31, 2010)

Tricktype said:


> *Mariejois*
> "Aye! That's Vice Admiral Clemens to you. Rago quickly corrected the Lieutinent. "Aye! That still doesn't change anything. I've grown tired of your presense as it is, I don't care to hear about Clemens." Rago continued as he pick the newspaper up and continued reading it.
> 
> The Lieutinent had not budged an inch from his spot even after Rago dismissed him. This guy was really tap-dancing on Rago's last nerve. Angering Rago wasn't a smart thing for anyone to do, let alone a weak Lieutinent.
> ...



Emtsu did not stop smilling . He bowed provocatively and said :

"Very well sir . The documents concerning this affair are on your desk , as I chanced to put them on top when I found it empty . And before you say anything , let us say that locks are like old friends to me , always willing to do me a _favour _. Look at them , Vice Admiral Rago , for it holds the key that that _woman _may never surpass you . Farewell ."

With that he strolled off , into the gathering mist , whistling a happy tune .


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 1, 2010)

_*The Grand Line/With Helen and the Hoax Pirates...*_
Helen hangs upside down off the top of the center mast, her feet strapped to the top by a thick rope chord. 

"99, 100, 101," Helen grunts as she performs vertical pushup after pushup.   

Meanwhile Robbie sits casually on the crows nest, eating potato chips. He watches her silently while spilling crumbs all over his shirt as he stuffs a mouthful of greasy chips into his mouth.

"What are you looking at?" Helen asks him as she goes for pushup 125.  

"Just wondering why you train so much? It's all you seem to do..." he tells her. 

Helen stops her upper body in midair and stares at him intensely as if offended, "Have you forgotten Botanica Island already?" she asks him. Botanica Island is where she had her run in with Tengu and Betty. 

Robbie nods, "Of course I haven't forgotten, but it's not like you're going to get strong enough to beat Tengu, or that crazy bitch of his, in one day. Just have some fun once in a while." 

Helen scoffs at Robbie's naivete, "Do you realize what a monster like Tengu is doing right now? He's probably lifting ten ton weights on each arm _for fun_, and doing grueling training exercises that would kill a normal man in a second." Helen shakes her head, "No I can't afford to relax and have fun while he works so hard..." 

_With Tengu... _
"Can I have another cocktail please?" Tengu asks an attendant. Tengu wears bright red swimming trunks and sits by a large pool just outside a fancy hotel. Sometimes you just have to lay back and have some fun he realizes. 

Meanwhile Betty swims laps in the pool. She wears a pink two piece bikini and seems to be enjoying herself. It's times like these Tengu wishes that he really could see.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 2, 2010)

*Vince vs Demetrius*

Vince takes to the air, with no choice but to dodge the barrage of incoming bullets being fired from Demetrius, "Come down and fight like a real man boy," he shouts from below, "Oh that's right, all you can do is run. Just like all those years ago..." Vince's eyes widen but he comes to in time to avoid another bullet.

"I don't know how you did it, abandoning your family and friends, how selfish could you possibly be?" he fires again but this time it connects with Vince's leg. He lets off a grin, "And then you don't come back for another, what was it, ten years? Oh man, they must have your guts!" 

"Shut up..." he says solumnly as he lands, "Oh? Did I hit a nerve?" Vince clenches his fists, he then throws his arms open, transforming them into wings, and lets off a barrage of bullets of his own straight for the man. Demetrius raises his guns and starts taking the bullets out one at a time, but they soon begin to overwhelm him, "I've got something for you..." his guns begin to glow red and they let off two large red blasts that engulf all of the bullets and heads straight for their source.

Vince shoots back into the air as they approach, narrowly dodging them, "How the hell do you fire lazers from your guns..." he says gaining height, "This coming from the man that turns his arms into wings?" Vince ignored his comment though, he had a few bullet wounds but he hadn't gotten a scratch on his opponent, if this continued there'd be no way he could win. He needed to do something...and he needed to do it fast.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 5, 2010)

With the Devils Luck Pirates-

As the marines flooded in, One would have to wonder why Damien told his crew to stay back and let him handle them. Well, There is a simple answer to that question, While the marines flood in to focus on the man ripping them a new one with a few bits of die... Their prize sits atop a box, waiting to be claimed. There was nothing Damien could do to inform his crew of this, if he did they would be caught before they got to her, so he made a simple wink and head nod towards her. Roy nodded back, he had gotten what the signal meant, Aaron and himself would take Katherine to the ship and he would handle the marines.

"Alright boys, Let's see if you have anything worth while hmm?" Damien raised his hands into the air, the marines drawing swords and guns, training them on Damien. They were taught well, They had the right idea, surround the enemy and make him give up. "Are you giving up so easily?" Damien could only smirk. "You forgot something you know boys." The marines gave him a quizzical look. "I can control my die still." A wave of dice comes from behind and floods the marines. The large Die Damien created earlier had broken down in order to preform the attack. 

"And now, Cage." The formless flood of dice begins to shift and rumble, the sound of crackles and knocks flooding the stadium until the bars and roof of the cage had taken shape and trapped the marines within. "Oi! We got her!" Roy shouts to Damien. "good! Now then, Ink escape and get her to the ship!" Damien smiled at his crew. "There's some more cleanup to do here." With that last order, he started to run for the main door of the stadium. There was more marines coming, but more then that. He knew in this kind of situation they wouldn't let that large cannon simply sit there... No, That cannon would be used soon and if Damien wanted any chance of escaping this world of never ending water he would need to stop it from firing.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 5, 2010)

*DLP*

Roy watches as Damien rushes into battle, "What the hell why does he get all of the fun," he turns to Katherine and sighs, "And we're stuck baby sitting," she reaches for her spear but Roy quickly swings his sword an inch from her neck, "Sorry, but we had a deal...And when you have a Captain like I do, who makes a bet on eeeeeverything, you've gota' make sure that when you win you get your prize...As annoying as it may be," he walks her over to the wall, Aaron right behind them.

Roy quickly removes his attention from Katherine's throat to the wall and slices a large opening in it before returning it towards Katherine, "Ok, you're up," he says towards Aaron, "Very well, but this will be messy..." he raises his hands up and starts to engulf himself in ink. 

The ink then moves over towards Katherine and Roy who watch nervously, "Wait, what's-" "Hold your breath!" it completely swallows the three, "Ink Road..." they blast off in a streak of ink towards their ship.

*Vince vs Demetrius*

Vince continues to fly around in circles to avoid gunfire, "Man you sure are good at running away!" Demetrius shouts. He then activates the lasers in his guns and lets them loose. 

The Plane Man swiftly avoids them, causing them to simply follow their path through the sky, "Light Bomber," Vince drops a small bomb from his inside of his wing, but it doesn't even get near his opponent.

He continues to let off these bombs, causing some damage to the area around them, "Destroying your town yourself this time huh! Guess the guilts finally getting to you!" he takes aim and fires a bullet that pierces his wing.

"Here we go..." as Vince begins to wobble Demetrius begins to unload. He pierces his other wing, his stomach, legs, and eventually Vince comes crashing down right before him.

He holds his guns out and charges their lasers, "So long coward," Vince coughs up some blood and slams his arm with his hand, "Electronic Countermeasures," a pulse of electricity engulfs the area and Demetrius' guns begin to spark.

"What the hell!" Vince grins, "My ECM will mess with any technology you've got," Demetrius tries to fix his guns but they're going out of control, "And those things malfunctioning can't be good..."

"Cra-" BOOM! The guns cause a massive explosion that engulf them both. The begins to clear and Demetrius' hands are gushing blood from gripping the exploding pistols, and the rest of his body isn't in much better shape.

"Well...Atleast that probably took him out too..." but just as he finishes speaking Vince appears behind him, dripping in blood, and his hand in the form of a razor sharp propeller. 

He slices a giant gash in the gunner's stomach, "You'll never hurt this island again..." the propeller begins to spin and with a quick slash the Crescent Grinned Pirate's head comes clean off.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 5, 2010)

With Dante/Jasmine-

"So, Why did we have to stay out here again?" 
"Because, We were told we would deal with the fodder."
"So, We got stuck with clean up duty."
"I would call this the appetizer really."
"I would call this we're in deep shit."
"You have a point."

Surrounding the two was a field of men brandishing sword and spear alike. They had grins on their faces, seeing a woman was rare for them, well a woman not controlled by the demon bastard. Their lips slobbered and their tongues wagged. "I call first dibs!" One shouts, he's quickly hit over the head and more men begin to scream. "She's mine!""I call her!""Back off!"

"You've become pretty popular." Dante smirked. "Queen of the sleazeballs, My dreams come true! i can die happy!" Dante cracked his neck and knuckles. "Be ready." Jasmine turned to him. "For what!?" Dante blasts forward and leaps into the air. "Togliere Buccia!" His legs rain down kicks on the goons and opens up a path. Jasmine nods. "I gotcha!" She too engages the enemy. "Angel's punishment!" With both fists, she sends a man crashing into the others and knocking them down.

"Oi! Grab my hand!" Dante shouts. "Gotcha!" He holds his hand out and Jasmine grips it and begins to spin him around. "Spice Field!" Pepper flies from his feet and creates a cloud radiating outward from their position. The goons begin to cough hack and weeze. "Duro Fetta! Shooting Star!" The crowd of men is knocked away and the two rush from the scene. "So that was fun." Jasmine commented. "Shut up and run."


----------



## DB_Explorer (Apr 6, 2010)

_[Thursday, June, 18, 1532- Age of pirates]
[Milone, On sail to Fuza Island ~ 250 miles out]
[Lieutenant Waters and Vance]_

Douglas looked up from the open decks navigation table as he heard shouting from the top of the masts, he rolled his eyes. ?Tell head quarters our current position and advise them that poor weather as slowed us down, so we have no information on situation yet.? 

Douglas turned toward the bow of ship. ?Now would someone like to tell me what he is yelling about?!? 

?Sir? Douglas returned the sailors salute ?Ship spotted, off the port bow, their flag matches the Fuza island customs flag, though they also have a flag matches the?? The sailor flipped through some papers ?...Riddles raiders? He looked up at the Lieutenant ?Pirates?? 

?They call them selves mercenaries ? but they simply pirates that one can but off? Douglas spate in disgust. ?Vance, Call up the Captain of the Marines.?

?With what orders sir?? The executive officer asked. 

?They are to prepare for boarding from the port side, tell all crews below to prepare for boarding actions.? Douglas replied taking out his spy glass to check the position of their new friend. He closed it a few seconds later and looked over the now far busier ship. ?Helm bring us to starboard I want to intercept those bastards!? 

[Same section of sea about a hour later.] 

The Custom?s ship was a small clipper ideally suited for flitting about the islands looking for incoming ships ? or running down small trade ships. Douglas looked at the crew of the brig as it came along side, they way they wore the ill fitting uniforms made it seem more like they had eaten the crew then anything. Douglas sighed, he had to get them in the open though. ?What can I do for you gentlemen?? he asked in the politest tone he could muster. 

?In the name of the king of Fuza the grand pontiff Charles you need to pay a fee to sail through his waters!?  The pirate in a ships captain uniform?s replied as he crossed one of several gangways the pirates and laid as the ships came along side each other.

?Really? His waters?? Douglas replied amused. ?I always thought the ocean was under the Navy?s jurisdiction.? 

Douglas leaned back as the supposed captain turned on him thrusting a meaty finger into his chest as he spoke. ?You trying to start a fight?!? 

 ?No.? Douglas replied tonelessly. 

The Pirate captain never had a chance to blink as the rifle cracked across the ships combined decks and out across the ocean. But plenty of the other pirates blinked at what remained of their captains head, blasted by a snipers bullet. 

?I?m merely head to end a fight.? Douglas said as he drew his sword and slashed open another pirate. As Douglas pulled the sword out of the dead pirate the other marines and sailors rushed across the gangways onto the customs ship and into the crowd of now panicking pirates.

Suddenly Douglas was thrown into the mast as a pirate body slammed him. ?You killed the boss you god damn government pig!? Douglas kneed him in the gut as they both recoiled from the sudden impact. He grabbed his sword from the deck has he prepared to do a two handed thrust into the pirate as he still lay trying to get his breath when suddenly two gun shots rang out. Douglas looked over himself for the wounds before turning to see Vance behind him standing over a dead pirate, one of her unique handguns in her hands. ?Thank you Lieutenant?? he started to say before he flinched as Vance fired another shot over his shoulder, into the pirate Douglas had knocked out. ?Make that two thank you?s.? 

?No problem sir.? She replied. ?The boarding team is making quick work - Orders?? 

?You know the drill.?  Douglas replied as he wiped his sword off on the dead pirates uniform. 

Vance nodded then turned toward the enemy ship and barked the orders with a volume that not suggested by her slender frame. ?You know the drill! Kill them all!?


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 6, 2010)

Hachi Vs Nakka Continued-

The two had been running through the town. Hachi and Nakka both slashing down members of the crescent whatever moon pirates. Hachi didn't care about their name, he cared that there was a swordsman. No matter how much he tries to run from it, the thrill of the blade comes to him. To meet a swordsman, to challenge him to a battle of blades, the gamble your life and your blade.

"Are you going keep fleeing or will you fight me samurai?" Nakka grinned, that annoying ugly grin, though Nakka wasn't ugly, his grin showed his true self. The twisted soul that lie beneath the surface waiting to come out. A man of arrogance and too full of pride for his own good. But Hachi knew what he had to do. It had been too long since he had to brandish his blade in such a manor, not since that bastard had over taken the village.

But this bastard, he wasn't even on the same caliber. True, he could see he was a skilled swordsman, but his slashes wouldn't be as powerful as that bastards... The ever grinning bastards... "I'll flee till we're in a proper field for battle." He unsheathed his blade and leaped onto a barrel, then to a rooftop and continues his blind charge. "If that's the case." Nakka soon followed on the opposite side. "This way, This way to battle." He smirked. "I Follow your lead."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 7, 2010)

Jasmine-

She'd run off and away from the crowd, feeling mostly happy about leaving behind Dante and those annoying crescent moon grin pirates... whatever they were called, it was annoying and it was stupid. That was for damned sure. The area of town she entered was nice, very nice, a little too nice for her own taste. "But look at the guns~" she sighed like a woman in love. "Oh~ so pretty~" her eyes sparkled, she had many weapons, but she usually kept with her six shooter and her katana.

"Oh~ This one is a semi-auto~" Her knees bent and quivered a bit, it was love at first sight. "I could take out a whole fleet with this stuff~" She fell against the glass and let out a hot breath. "Oh~ You want to come home with me?~" She asked the guns. "Yes~ I will take you home~ I'll take you~" As she pressed herself against the glass she hears a snicker from behind. 

In a smooth motion taking merely nano seconds, she places her hand in her bosom and turns, drawing her pistol and fires with frightening speed. "Oh my." The man she fired at was dressed like a samurai, he wore loose pants with large sections cut from the sides, hung up by a belt, he had another pair of shorts or pants underneath his black ones. He wore socks and wooden sandals, he had an open coat with only shoulder armor with straps across his bare chest.

The man was not buff, but he was fit, slender, no hair on his chest or stomach and his skin appeared very soft. The man had long, flowing red hair, the color of blood perhaps. He wore an Oni-mask that covered his left ear. The right horn of the oni mask was missing and in it's place, a rising cloud of smoke. "Oh my, you appear to have missed my face... but my precious mask... how sad."

"Who the hell are you?" Jasmine kept the gun aimed at him. "Pardom my rudeness, i should have known better then to sneak up on an armed woman, but you see, your beauty captivated me and i simply had to speak to you." He held out his hand. "Would you come with me? To a place i have prepared for women of your beauty... Please, come with me and i will show you heaven." Jasmine lowered her sunglasses only slightly.

"How bout i show you hell instead?" With that, she fired her remaining rounds while charging the man, he didn't move, the bullets whizzed past him, a few cuts on his clothing and not a scratch on his skin. He cared not for the clothes or his skin, he was handsome and he would be so even with a scar. "So feisty... I've fallen in love."

Dante-

"Damn it, Where'd the bitch run off to!?" He grumbled, He'd heard rumors she was the daughter of Akuma Rodgers, He also heard rumors Akuma fought a Schikibukai and was able to escape... Decimated a marine island while he was at it... Scary man, He'd heard about Joseph and Jason Rodgers too, The sons of Akuma, they were scary too... But when he met Joseph, he wasn't scary. He was funny, goofy, an idiot... Jasmine is serious, i guess she can be goofy, but she's angry and smart. 

"Either way it's one fucked up family." Dante thought, then he smelt something, it was sweet, delicious in fact. "I've never smelt anything like that before..." He followed the scent and found himself at a large building, he peeked inside, there was a thin man, he looked nearly starved to death, but the man was eating everything in sight, roasted pigs and cows, birds, fish, crustaceans, insects, he ate everything. A large fire was burning and it took up nearly the entire room.

"MORE!" the man laughed, he had thick gray hair, but he wasn't old, no he was young.. Probably only a little older then Dante himself. "But sir..." THWACK! the man was kicked into the fire. "ROAST AND FEED ME PEASANT! I'll feast upon your cooked carcass as i do the rest of this food!" He grinned. "Oh the scent of human flesh.... how sweet it smells~ How delicate it tastes when roasted... How the juices flow like whine from a bottle!" He grinned. "Hurry... Die and roast quicker! Thy master is hungry and can not wait!" He laughed. "Cooking... humans...?" Dante thought. "This fucker... is literally eating the townspeople... and his own men..."

He sighed to himself, there was no longer a choice for him... no, he knew what he had to do. and with that knowledge he broke down the glass and released a wave of pepper in the room. "NNggh! THAT IS FAR TOO MUCH PEPPER! YOU WILL RUIN THE DELICATE BALANCE OF TASTES!" The emeciated man screams. "Then let it be ruined." Dante landed on his feet and put on his sunglasses. "This is one cook who doesn't fuckin dig your style."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 7, 2010)

*The Calm Belt...*

A pitch black ship sails through the treturous waters, it's fearless captain, Lt. Commander Pride, standing at the front, "Sir...I don't think the seastone is enforced enough," Gluttony observes as he looks at the water while he sits on the edge of the deck with his fishing pole in the water "Oh?"

The waters begin to bubble and a large sea king shoots out of the water. He holds out his glowing palm and fires a blast of red energy that fries the beast and sends it crashing to the floor. Gluttony watches the charred monster, "Guess that works too," he says reeling in his line, "Envy," he calls the marine.

"Yea...?" he says, disgruntled, "Go get the fish and make us some chow..." Envy folds his arms, "The hell? Why do I have to do it!"

"Because...Your the only one on the ship that can cook, which is why you always cook," he sighs, "You'd think he'd be used to it by now..." he says to himself, "And your the lowest ranked Ensign Envy..." he says with a smirk, "Th-that's bullshit!" he shouts as he stomps towards the edge of the deck.

"Quit your bitching!" Pride shouts as he looks for more fish to blast, "But he's so good at it," Greed muses from the wall that he leans against, "Shut it!" he shouts at Greed before diving into the water, "Oh yea, and since I can't swim, and you're kind of built for it...I think you make the most sense," he shouts as Envy tosses the dead beast on board.

He then climbs on himself and drags it towards the kitchen, "Damn this thing's big..." he says before slicing off pieces with his claws. Pride looks into the distance, "Grand Line here we come...Look out Pirate Scum..."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 8, 2010)

The rain poured down hard on the tower island, whatever it had been called slipped through Damien's mind, he was currently trying to think about how to stop the cannon, now turning to face the town. That was scary for him, they meant to kill the pirates, the marines, the townsfolk... all in one blow. They would sacrifice so many lives for just two pirates... but this world government, it was supposed to be better? It was supposed to be stronger..._ I think that women whose taken over is full of it.

_Damien was running up a road of dice, the marines could see him coming, he knew they saw him coming because he saw them aim their guns. The fools, with a wave of his hand he summoned a dice wall to form in front of his charge, the wall grew in thickness as the marines picked off the die one by one, each bullet blasting through and taking out a die, so he put more in, the wall slowly thickening until the bullets were trapped.

The wall stopped the bullets, it did it's job well, but it would have another soon enough, yes, soon it would serve a second purpose. "IGNORE THAT FLY AND FIRE THE DAMN CANNON!" A large man with a cigar in his mouth shouts. "YES SIR!" A few marines scurry about trying to get to the cannon. "Dice bullets!" The wall explodes and fires down on the marines, slicing and dicing through their bodies. 

Damien however, landed calmly on the rock, he could see a massive stream of water shooting into the air, the sound near deafening for those not used to it. but he was glad, the rain stopped up here, he was hoping he'd get a time to dry off, his white shirt was soaked and stuck to his body, his arms visible and his chest would have been too if not for his vest. 

"So, I finally meet the man with the cannon." Damien smiled. "What're you pussies waitin for!" The man's voice bellowed with a commanding authority. "FIRE THAT FUCKIN CANNON!" Damien simply waved his hand and the spare die captured the men around the cannon. "Now,now, can't have you doin that~" Damien waved his finger. "You see, We have captured one of your lieutenants and we plan to keep her." The mans eye twitched.

"You think i care you captured my daughter? Big fuckin woop." He stepped forward. "I'd rather she die by my hand then live with a bunch of pussy pirates!" The mans hand swung down hard, Damien rolled out of the way, the sound of his fist striking the rock was like the sound a hammer makes when it drives in a nail... and the rock had the indent to prove that statement was true....

"Woo... Scared me for a moment." Damien smirked and raised a finger. "Bang." He clicked his thumb down like the hammer of a gun, a twenty sided die shot out of his finger and through the mans shoulder. "GRAH!" He screamed and picked up a gun. "You piece of shit!" BAM! He smacked Damien with the butt of the gun, the pirate captain's vision doubled for a second. "Woo~ i think my jaws broke." He chuckled, but it was soon cut to nothing but a grunt. 

"You think that's funny?" The mans hand gripped his neck tightly, Damien's eyes watered as he felt his breath shortening, he couldn't draw in more air, and that was bad. "I... need to think... of a quick plan...." But with the oxygen cut off from his brain, that was going to prove rather hard... Too hard in fact, as his eyes closed and his body fell limp.

"Heh, pathetic! and you are worth 20 million? BWAHAHAHA!" He shook his head and moved forward, The cages holding the marines broke and he looked down on them, crunching his cigar. "Aim it at their ship and blow it to fucking hell, destroy every last shred of hope they have... Then, Then you blow them to hell." The marines nodded and began to turn two wheels on either side of the cannon, one for up and down, the other left and right.

They turned the cannon, a third man helped them aim for the ship. The cannon was massive, truly massive, the cannonball had to be the size of a boulder. "Prepare to fire." He grinned. "Yes sir!" A marine struck a torch and held it high. "Light the candle." The marine nodded and light the fuse, it was long enough to allow those on the ground to get away from the cannon before it fired.

Damien waited for that, he had pretended to pass out in order to breath again, but he needed to wait for the fuse to get too low to stop. "That should do it." He thought and jumped up. "Well... That was a good one.." He coughed and rubbed his neck. "Still alive? You damned piece of shit." The marine cracked his knuckles and stepped forward. "It's not me you have to worry about." Damien grinned. "You didn't happen to wonder where my dice road went did you?" 

Damien eye the cannon, the marines looked back and noticed that a few stray dice had grown into one massive die inside the cannon, the fuse was inches from firing and they had no chance to run away, not now. "You bastard." Damien smirked. "You'll die with us you know!" He grabbed the pirate captains shirt. "Leave things like that." Damien eyed the fuse and his eyes grew serious for just a second, "TO FATE!"

*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM

*From the town, you could see the massive explosion stretch into the sky and feel the ground shake with great force, some people even fell to the ground. but it was soon that they felt a second danger, rocks falling like hail from the sky, people ran for cover as the small projectiles were able to cut flesh like butter. The larger earthen tower stretching over the city was now missing a large chunk, most of it slid down the face and crashed into a marine barracks destroying it and crushing whoever was inside. And it was the sound of this explosion, that caused Roy and Aaron to look back, they were almost to the ship when they heard the boom.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 8, 2010)

~ TFAJ ~ 

The little fight lasted less then ten minutes and Kenneth was once again bored as their leader, Arkins gave out more commands as he dictated what should happen. Kenneth was soon handed a large sack of high explosives. His eyebrows furled in confusion as he looked in the sack. Seems that Arkins took his wanting to make Hydra Stew literally and Bobby and he was on explosives details. Seems like the devils luck struck again. Kenneth’s teeth gritted as he threw the bag over his left shoulder. Menial tasks as these would not return him to his rank anytime soon. Not even sticking around to listen to the rest of Arkins ramblings Kenneth sets off toward the strong hold cussing and  grumbling under his breath the whole way. He knew it wasn’t a total waste though, at least he got a chance to bust some more skulls. As he neared the strong hold the air grew heavier in anticipation.  “Perhaps this wannea b’ so bad.” Kenneth says as he walks into the castle.

~ With Ivy ~ 

Waves gently broke on the bow of the Night Star as it sailed gracefully over the waves. Ivy stood beside David as they sailed though the perpetual darkness of the night. “So Captain, how do you like the new paint scheme?” David asks as the sounds of waves breaking can be heard.  “It’s having a better effect then I thought it would have. I can hardly see the deck and I’m on the ship.” She says as she walks around. “M’am, we need more ammo and black powder.” one of the original prates says as he cautiously walks up to his new Captain. Ivy’s single eye narrows as she turns to the scallywag. “ Forgive his rudeness Captain.” David says as he turns and looks back to the two. “We’re in the middle of seafaring lanes. I’m sure we’ll come across a Marine Vessel sooner or later.” he adds as he turns his gaze back toward the horizon. “We just have to hope that we see them before they make us as Pirates.” he adds nervously.  “If its still night that should be no problem” Ivy inserts as she turns from the pirate sparing him a beating mercifully.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 8, 2010)

The rain had washed away the ink from the escape and the three were nearing the ship when they heard a massive explosion. Roy and Aaron look at each other, knowing that the explosion was their captain's doing. Roy holds up his sword, "Ill leave it to you to get our Captain's annoying prize back to the ship," he says eyeing Katherine.

He then turns back to the smokey marine base, "I'll be getting the fool myself..." Katherine's eyes grow wide, "Your mad! That attack was undoubtably from our great cannon, and there's no way that idiot survived the attack!"

Roy glared at her, "Well it's undoubtably a gamble..." he gripped his weapon tightly, "But we've got the Devil's Luck on our side!" he shouts turning and unsheathing his blade, "He's alive! I'm sure of it," he says sternly before taking off towards where the explosion took place.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 8, 2010)

Seconds before the explosion-

Damien is a man of chance, he loves to gamble and barter and well, look for adventure. Most people look at a gambler and think he is nothing but a poor helpless fool, moving forward with no hope to understand that his last beli wont win him the jackpot. This was true of your average gambler of course, people placing money on long shots hoping to win a few bucks... People who see a queen and a king and think, maybe, just maybe, they can get an ace. People who clutch that final coin before placing it in the machine and pray, they pray, it will land on something, anything, they'd be happy just to get the coin back...

But Damien was not that kind of gambler, Damien can see things, he doesn't say it often, but he's told Roy on more then one occasion, Sometimes you have to make your own luck. There are ways to change fate, without acting or without knowing, then there are ways to set up specific events and turn them in motion to create a new fate. What Damien does, is see the cogs of fate moving, he watches everything, he might not seem like it, but he notices the smallest things around him and manipulates it.

A large man losing a game of cards, his anger obvious, a man with a lot of luck on his hands winning the mans money. What would happen, if Damien happened to throw a card at the mans feet and a die on the waiters foot, causing the water to fall, the two men would jump in surprise and to that angry man, to him it would appear as if the large man had been cheating.

Purely accidental, the card fell out his sleeve, the waiter tripped on his shoe laces all acts of fate, but Damien see's things and he changes things. In those seconds before the explosion he looked for anything he could do, Spare dice, in a quickness they make a wall between the explosion and himself, this wall shields the fire but not the shock, Damien flies over the edge, his breathing halted for a moment, the shock knocked the air from his lungs.

In a free fall, the human body can travel upwards of 56 m/s, quite fast and quite scary, now given the fact that the monster tower is possibly only a hundred or so odd feet from the ground, we can assume that Damien wont reach terminal velocity for a decent portion of his fall, possibly till he is half way down, but that's based on too many factors to calculate when all you hear is wind rushing past your head. 

"I'd say nine seconds left, at best, whatever i do, it has to happen fast." There was no doubt in his words, missing a beat meant death and his hands acted before his thought finished, he started simple enough, four dice walls that connected to him with a long strand of dice, these walls were then filled in with a floor and ceiling, also strapping him in, This took about eight seconds, leaving him one second to close his eyes and take a deep long breath, there was only silence for him in this second, it felt like an eternity and a half when noise finally came through, BLAM!!!!! "Yep... That hurt..." Were the last conscious thoughts he had.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 8, 2010)

CLANG!

Hachi and Nakka continued their battle, blades clashing and clanging, you could hear nothing anymore, but the sound of cold steel. Hachi switched his grip and flipped the blade. "Sakura's sorrow!" The swordsman moved in a flash, but Nakka had been ready with a counter, their blades clashed and a burst of wind was released from them. Hachi could feel Nakka's strength and Nakka could feel his, They had been battling for an unknown amount of time, but Hachi knew that in a battle of equals, the fights were short.

So, What was it, Was Hachi below this man? No, There was a nagging voice inside him, a voice he'd been fleeing from. _"I taught you better! I showed you my moves! you have everything you need to rip him a new one! Hell, You've got moves you've been hiding, I didin't raise such a feakin wuss!" _Hachi groaned, but that damn voice, it was right. He was holding back, had been holding back, he did it consciously, not allow certain habits to return.

But, when your style involves blood, old habits never die, thy only sleep for a while. Hachi pushed Nakka away and drew a pouch from his shirt, in this pouch were flowers, all kinds of flowers, but he took out only one and lightly grumbled a small bit of the dried leaf onto his blade, smearing it as spit and blood. 

"Oh? And what is that?" Nakka smirked. "The end." Hachi answered, all he needed was one good slash, somewhere in the midsections, close to the heart as possible. the flower wouldn't take effect quickly, but it would take effect quicker. The two charge again, Nakka with his grin, Hachi with his serious face, He has a different plan from before, he wont protect himself, not this time.

SPLASH! Hachi's shoulder is pierce and Nakka laughs. "You fool! There goes you life! your dream! no longer will you be a swordsman! I'll take that arm!" But Hachi stabbed him, just the tip of the blade, just enough to push the crumbled flower into his blood. Inside Nakka's body, the flower sprung back to life and it traveled, dissolving into the mans blood. 

Nakka's pupil's widened,Hachi's blade piercing a bit of his neck, enough to get the flower to the brain. The chemical would take effect and Nakka would not realize it, the world became a rainbow of colors and everything felt like he was swimming through air. "Ahh~" Nakka laughed and walked again. "It would be a shame... But i have no choice." Hachi raised his blade and blood splashed the ground. "Take care. Try not to die."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 10, 2010)

*Santa Cruz Island...*
As a protracted battle occurs at the docks of Santa Cruz Island between the Marines of Taskforce Absolute Justice and the cultists, Junior Lt. Samuel Arkins and his men force their way into the castle. Arkins points his gunblade Hyperion at Prince. "We have to find Yajuu now. I'll take the east wing you take the west. If you locate him then radio me immediately!"   He can only hope that those two drunkards, Kenneth and Bobby don't screw up their side of things. If those explosives go off before they get Yajuu's body out then there will be hell to pay. 

Arkins bends his knees and leaps upwards towards the castle wall, rebounding off the wall twice and somersaulting over the parapet. Two cultists with suicide vests rush him but Arkins tosses Hyperion like a spinning boomerang at their necks. A second later their heads slide off of their bodies and Hyperion spins back around into Arkins right hand. He looks upwards and notices a massive stained glass window pane a level up from where he is. It depicts a writhing snake with wings and a bright halo over its head. 

Without a seconds hesitation, Arkins leaps towards the next level and races straight towards the window pane, spinning Hyperion around. He shatter the glass with a thrust of the gunblade and crashes through, rolling to a crouching position in a dimly lit corridor. 

"Where are you Hydra man," Arkins mutters as he races down the corridor. 

Meanwhile Lord Animus, Grand Messiah of the Order of The Serpent, sits beside Yajuu's body in an empty cell. He waits patiently for a sign of life as he can feel his tiny parasites feeding on the seastone saturated within Yajuu's brain. 

Soon I will have a God at my command, he thinks with a smirk.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 11, 2010)

*With Aaron and Katherine...*

The two have reached the boat, Aaron is leaning on the railing of the deck reading a book and twiling a pen in his hands while Katherine stands on the other side of the deck, preparing to escape, "Don't even think about it," he says, not even looking up, "You've seen what I can do with these, and I'm more than prepared to detain you."

She grits her teeth and eyes the pen in his hands. He had delivered a serious blow to her comrade before with just a simple pen, but she wouldn't let that stop her...

"Oi!" Aaron looks up from his book and spots Roy carrying an unconscious Damien on his shoulders, "Get ready to move out!" he shouted tossing Damien onto the deck of the massive ship, "I found him knocked out a little further down...Guessing he didn't quite get away from that explosion in time..."  he says getting on board himself.

Aaron is pulling down the sails, "Good..." he turns towards Katherine, "You, get on the helm," her eyes grow wide, "What! You're making your captive steer your ship!" he draws his katana, "That's right...And don't try anything funny, or you'll be dead before you see us crash," he says, killing intent filling his voice.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 11, 2010)

*North Blue? *

Adrift the blue seas, a boat rocked gently down the stream, or more accurately an endless plain of water. That was the thing about the sea. It didn?t stop. Now land has its edges and boundaries, but the sea? It conquers all. That?s why D.J. guessed many people decided to be pirates. Maybe they believed they could make something out of their lives if they conquered the unconquerable, as in a sea. D.J. on the other hand had become a pirate simply because of owing debt to a woman named Cincinnati, who although generous, wasn?t exactly nice if you didn?t pay her back on time. D.J. intended to do the impossible by finding One Piece, and paying off his debts, then retiring on to a small island, away from all his troubles. 

He wasn?t exactly crazy about the pirate thing either though. If he was going to get to One Piece though, D.J. would need a crew capable of taking on the most fierce pirates, not to mention the World Government or the Mafia, who no doubt were still searching for him, even though he had led them into believing he was dead, as in caught in a massive explosion that killed about twenty mafia members, all with some high ranking in the group. If the Mafia discovered that he had perpetrated the attack, and not a rival organization, then was good as a dead man. So yeah, that was his life. He owed debt to one of the most dangerous people had had ever known, betrayed the Mafia, and now was trying to find One Piece, along with a crew. 

D.J. yawned and as a bird flew over his ship, he looked up to see the massive city in front of him. Paradise City, the place was he would need to stock up on supplies once again and maybe get a larger ship if he was lucky. The ship he was in right now was actually decent-sized for a civilian, but not for a pirate. He only had so much room and it smelt like crap. He had enough space to move around though and there were at least three rooms, along with some crates in the basement area. So as he approached the giant silver city in front of him, he sighed, once again. Over his sigh he heard something, as in a bump. It hadn?t come from the outside either, so D.J. didn?t even consider the possibility of a fish. He did consider the possibility that there was a stowaway on his ship. They could be dangerous or just some guy looking for a fresh start. It didn?t matter though. This was his ship and he was already cramped enough. 

They would simply have to get off. D.J. cursed though as he approached the city. He hadn?t realized that two guards stood there and he was betting they weren?t greeters. They were most likely inspectors and in famous cities like Paradise City, they would most likely want to check it before he entered. Finding a stowaway would look bad on D.J. and probably earn him the suspicion, if not a call to the local trigger-happy marines. He would rather face the person on his ship then the marines. At least he was own his territory now.

So he cracked his knuckles and got ready for work?


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 12, 2010)

*Grand Line: Hoax Pirates*
The Hoax Pirates casually cruise aboard _The Apate_ as they have just entered the greatest ocean in the entire world, the Grand Line. Feroy didn't really seem amused as they sailed through the ocean, he was expecting to see mass chaos everywhere he turns and witness powerful pirates battling to the death, but none of that was happening. _The Apate_ and a few other ships were the only vessels in sight.

Alex came up from the below the deck looking annoyed. 

"Who the hell ate all the food already?" Alex said as he tossed an empty sack of potatoes overboard. 

"What?! We're out of food already?!" Feroy said in a rather surprised manner. "Didn't we just stock before we left Cross Town?" The captain said.

"Hey, my animals gotta eat too." Alex said as his animal companions morphed into their animal form, all of them with full stomachs.

The rest of the crew face palmed. "We need to find an island and re-stock soo-"

*BOOM!*

A cannonball exploded directly next to _The Apate_ creating an explosion next to it. Feroy rushed over to the side of the ship to see just who attacked them. It was a rival pirate crew, their Jolly Roger was a skill with a bulls-eye behind it. A man with a bow and arrow along with numerous guns stood at the head of the ship, his crewmembers directly behind him.

William "Bulls-eye" 
Captain of the Bulls-eye Pirates
Bounty: 28,000,000​
"Do they know, just how powerful we are?" Feroy said as a sinister grin formed across his face. 

"GET EM CAPTAIN!"
"FIRE AGAIN! SINK EM THIS TIME!"
"SHOW THEM THE POWER OF THE BULLS-EYE PIRATES!"
The Bulls-eye crewmembers cheered on.

Another cannonball fired, flying towards _The Apate._ Feroy pounced and kicked the cannonball, knocking it back towards the Bulls-eye pirates. The cannonball exploded on the side of the ship.

"Robbie! Sail us directly towards those fools!" Feroy ordered.

*15 minutes later.......*

_The Apate_ sails away from the site of a flaming ship sinking down into the ocean. Many slaughtered bodies float in the calm sea.

"That pirates was seriously worth 28,000,000? Haha! This is too easy! We'll conquer the Grand Line in no time." Feroy boasted.

In the distance large mountains can be seen rising out of the ocean. Whatever it is, this is where the Hoax Pirates are headed next. There is no other island in sight and they are in a serious need for food and supplies because of Alex's stupid animals.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2010)

*Cessily*

Cessily's eyes opened to darkness.

She could still feel the rocking of the boat around her as the pathetic little craft moved through the waves. She blinked once or twice, not that it made much difference. Ever since she had eaten that fruit she had lost the need to sleep, and now simply shut herself down for a certain amount of time. Thankfully she didn't have to eat or drink either, or this particular mode of travel would be damn near impossible.

The small crate she had squashed herself into stirred once, twice, and the lid popped open. She needed to move again before she went back to "sleep". She was sore and cramped.

The formless silver goo inside the crate began to rock back and forth, and finally began forming a head. Then a torso. Then a waist, and legs, and finally clothing. Cessily sighed with pleasure, fanning out her bright red hair before tucking it under a baseball cap. She had to be quiet now or...

Suddenly the boat was hit by a wave, and rocked more violently than Cess was prepared for. She cursed silently as she bumped against a wall, immediately melting down into a puddle of silver and shooting off into a corner. When nobody came for her she reformed herself, letting out a small sigh of relief.

That was when she heard footsteps coming into the hold. There was no time to hide.

"Well shit."

*Lal*

"The man is right Ivy." Lal said, falling into step behind her captain. "The paint job is nice...if I do say so myself. And this boat is fast enough to avoid confrontation if we have a good breeze and fair warning. But if we do get forced into a fight, we'll have trouble." She brought up her wrist control and attempted to find any radio signals being broadcasted. "If the marines aren't being too secure I should be able to warn us in plenty of time...but if they decide to be sneaky, I won't be much help in the scouting department."


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 12, 2010)

*D.J. Ash*

?Who the hell is on my boat?? D.J. shouted as he marched down the stairs. He didn?t waste anytime. He had to handle this problem now. Paradise City was approaching, and as soon as they reached the inspection point, the mystery stowaway would be discovered. He considered using his devil fruit, but best to keep it under tow so he could use it if he was attack. He only had a maximum output of ten ghosts after all. No needs to get all hyped up and use them all. Besides, if the rumors were true about Mr. Brownstone being the monster he was, D.J. would need to conserve his strength even after he reached the city and handled this problem. 

D.J?s feet finally reached the bottom, and he heard another bump. That meant they might be scrambling to hide. He couldn?t give them time to do that. If they were crazy enough, they might try to attack D.J. and he didn?t need a battle right now of all times. As he reached for the door knob, he heard a voice. It wasn?t exactly light, but matured to the point that he could tell they weren?t exactly a child. 

"Well shit."

So it was a girl. Not exactly the person D.J. would enjoy pummeling on, but he had no qualms of picking up a woman and chucking her off his boat himself. Especially since he could even feel the city?s waves start to pull his ship in. Shaking his head, he quickly opened the door, ready to put an end to this nuisance. Soon as he opened the door it was the same old, same old. He had familiarized himself with the room and thus, knew the location of every crate, box, and speck of dust there was. 

He hadn?t familiarized himself with the metallic woman looking up at him wildly though. D.J.?s eyes took a double take just to make sure that this wasn?t just a really big shiny bird, but no, it was a person, albeit a person completely covered in some metal that appeared to be mercury. He hoped it wasn?t toxic, or he might as well be good as dead.

A devil fruit eater, great, D.J. thought. Now he couldn?t just go toss the girl off his ship, for he had killed people, but he had the experience of being helpless in water and it was by no means a pleasure. D.J. bit his nail, but decided it would be best to convince the girl to leave. He had to search for the words, deep inside his soul. He just had to dig a little further? 

?So uh? Could you get the fuck off my ship?? He asked, in the most polite way you could say to a devil fruit eater stowawaying on your ship. Let?s just say he wasn?t exactly calm when he said it.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 13, 2010)

With Jasmine-

Her body was bloodied and beaten, but so too was the man she'd been fighting. Jasmine has lost her blade but managed to steal Jack's, the weapon felt heavy in her hand and she noticed it would vibrate with each swing. "Just what is this thing." She coughed, Jack was not pleased, his eyes a burning red and his teeth grit tight. "You will return my blade! it is one of the 21 great swords!" a smirk crossed Jasmine's lips. "Oh? one of THE 21 great swords? Why, Then why should i give this baby up?"

But that was words, she knew she couldn't wield the blade.. but if it vibrates and hums, it seems like the weapon would be perfect for Hachi. "There's only one last thing to do." She sheathed the blade and cracked her knuckles. "You want to end it then?" Jack smirked and the two rushed for each other, Each one pulling back a fist and letting out a loud boom as they past by each other. "Nnggh...." Jack coughed, blood flying from his mouth and dropped to the ground. "And that's all she wrote." Jasmine turned around, winked and blew a kiss. "See-yah~" She laughed and walked off back to the ship.


With Dante-

The cook stands bloody over the burning fire pit, he slowly raises up his sunglasses and puts them over his eyes, bending down and lightning a cigarette on the flames. The screaming had been over for a minute or two now and he was finally able to think. "Good riddance to bad garbage." Dante blew out a puff of smoke and flicked his cigarette onto the crazed chef, whose body was burning within the flames. "And so, the cannibal becomes dinner." He turned his back and walked out the front door. "Let's blow this Popsicle stand already." With that, he throws a box he'd found inside back into the flames. BOOOOM!!!!!!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 13, 2010)

*Derrick vs Tsuki...*

The two had been exchanging blows, neither gaining any ground. Derrick had formed his crimson colored Lava Blade, and Tsuki was fending him off with his scythe. Derrick stabs forward, his blade whizzing past Tsuki's head, "Oh, that was a close one," he says blocking the next attack. 

Derrick glares at him from behind his shades, "Alright, enough playing around," he says pushing forward on his scythe, "Lava Whip," the hardened lava forming the blade turned into a more liquidy form and wrapped around the scythe. He pulled back, forcing it out of his opponent's hands and tossing it to the side.

"Now! Lava Fists!" he starts punching blasts of lava from his fists, but Tsuki narrowly dodges one after another. Derrick then slams his hands on the ground, "Lava River," he pours it out and it engulfs the floor of the building. Captain Tsuki then leaps into the air to avoid the incoming flow of lava.

"Gotcha..." he grins, "Magma Geiser!" he fires a stream of lava from his feet propeling him into the air. Tsuki's eyes grow wide, "So you'll be joining me up here then?" Derrick clenches his fist and slams it right into his gut, "Magma Suprise..." he shoots a blast from his fist that sends Tsuki crashing through the roof, creating a massive hole in it.

Derrick turns his geiser into a pillar to stand on and looks up at the hole he made, "He's not done yet..." he expands his pillar enough for him to get to the roof, and as expected Tsuki is standing on the other side, shining in the moonlight, "It truly is a wonderful night...The moon at it's fullest," he says, seeming mostly unharmed from Derrick's attack, hell he seems to have forgotten he is in the middle of a battle and is simply starring at the moon.

"I hate to interupt your moon bathing but we're in the middle of something here," he says holding up a fist. Tsuki continues to ignore his presense though, "Do you know why we're named the Crescent Grinned Pirates?" Derrick taps his foot, annoyed, "No...But I'll show you why we're named the Crimson Fist Pirates!"

He lets off a blast of lava from his feet, propeling him straight for the Pirate Captain. His fists cover themselves in lava and he goes in for a punch but Tsuki catches it easily, bare handed, "What?" he says in shock. He takes a closer look at Tsuki's hands and they're glowing, "You see...I've eaten a Devil Fruit that allows me to control Moonlight and manipulate it into my own special energy," he says with a smile.

Derrick just looks in shock, "Oh do you need a demonstration?" he holds up his other hand and the light twists and turns into a substance the same color as the moon itself. It forms a ball in his hand and he thrusts it straight into Derrick's stomach, sending him flying backwards as well as knocking the wind out of him. He flies off the roof top and crashes down into one of the surrounding buildings. 

Tsuki strolls to the end of the roof and looks down. Derrick gets back onto his feet and pats where he was hit, "That's cute...It really is..." Lava begins to drip off of his arms, "But let me show you how a real Devil Fruit works..."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 15, 2010)

Grandline-

"Come one! Come all! to the greatest event you'll ever see!" A man in a long top hat shouts across a busy town, the entire place seems to be built of stone and the people are wearing desert clothing. "The Enzel Desert Circus is about to begin! We've traveled from Acedia to Zamar! We've hit Benglahime and Yawai!" The man looks around as people begin to gather. "We're selling tickets, only 100 beli! a cheap price for such fine entertainment! there'll be strongmen! Knife throwers! tight-rope walking and even clowns! Yes, Truly it will be a wonder for the family so come on down! don't deny yourselves this wonder!!" He laughed and people began to buy up the tickets in droves.

Later-

"Seem's we've become popular." A man clad in black armor looks out over the crowd inside the circus tent. "Indeed, but let us not forget why we came to this island." The man in the tall hat from earlier throws off his clothes and grabs a different suit, then begins to dress up. "We are going to take these people for having thing they have." He reaches across his desk and grabs a mask, slowly placing it on his face. "Because, I, The great comedian Dokeshi... Wish to see this land laugh with me!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 15, 2010)

*Derrick vs Tsuki...*

Derrick pulls his leg back and then kicks the air, "Lava Leg!" a crescent shaped blast of lava fires right at Tsuki who stands on the rooftop, but he grabs his strange moonlight energy out of the air and slices it in him with it. Derrick is right behind the blast, propeling himself forward with a lava geiser. 

He slams his fists forward but he blocks the attack with a shield of energy, "Molten Fists!" he slams his lava covered fists into the shield, delivering attack after attack with no success, "Oh you can't break my shield with attacks like that," Tsuki points out from behind the shield.

Derrick goes for one last punch but Tsuki changes the form of the shield and wraps it around his arm before it can connect. He then pulls it and tosses the Crimson Fist Pirate Captain into the air, "That'll do just fine," he says cheerfully. He outstretches his arms, and two walls of energy form on both sides of Derrick.

He then crosses them together, slamming Derrick between the two walls. As he falls to the ground he combines the two walls into one bigger wall and then smacks him to the ground with it. He then slams the wall on top of him, breaking the rooftop he was lying on and sending him crashing to the floor below.

Tsuki strolls over to the hole he created and looks down, "I'm afraid you can't win. It's simply impossible to beat me at night with the moon showing, especially not a full moon," he swirls his hands around, playing with the moonlight energy around him. Derrick stumbles back to his feet, "I can't beat you with the moon showing...That's fine...I'll just take the moon out of the picture."

Tsuki raised a browl, "Oh? And how do you plan on doing that? The moon is my tool I'm afraid," a lightning bolt then slammed down a few yards in front of Tsuki, "That was strange," he says casually.

Derrick slowly forms a lava pillar raising him back to the rooftop in front of Tsuki. He holds up his hands, "I've got a little trick of my own," Tsuki sighs, "Not another lava show, I'm afraid that's just getting old now," Derrick shakes his head, "No, not quite," black ash begins to pour out of them, "Ash Mist," it quickly begins to engulf the area.

"Oh I see now, but I'm afraid I can't let you do that," he forms a spear out of the moonlight energy and chucks it right at Derrick, but as it approaches him it disappears, "Hm...Not good," he says trying to form another weapon but the Ash has already taken over the entire area. He covers his mouth and starts coughing, "Well I can't see a damn thing, but neither can you my friend. And there is one more problem," he says bending his knees.

He then leaps into the air and out of the cloud of ash, "I'm quite the jum-" he pauses when he sees that Derrick is standing on a Lava Pillar, his hand glowing, "Lava Cannon,"  a massive blast of lava slams right into the Captain before he gets a chance to react. He slams into the ground below, terribly burned and still covered in lava, "Good move my worthy opponent...Good move..." he says before passing out.

Derrick spits some blood out of his mouth, "No shit," he says whipping dust off of his jacket. He then slides off of the side of the roof as everyone regroups, "Well guys, lets get going," he says casually.

They head off towards their ship, but they are greeted by a mob of the residents, "Thank you! It's been so long and we're finally free!" the crew keeps walking, "This shit's starting to get annoying...I did it to get my new Crew Member, hell I don't even know who you people are."

He turns towards the bloody Vince, "Well, lets go," he motions him over. Vince turns back to the townspeople, "Go," one says with a grin, "Yea, you've helped save us, we don't need to keep you here. We know you need your freedom, thought I'd expect you to take to the skies rather than the seas," another says laughing.

He then turns to Gertrum, "Get out of here, you've found a group of assholes, you all deserve each other," Vince rolls his eyes, "Well, looks like you've got yourself a Navigator and a Scout," Jasmine tilts her head, "Your a navigator?" he holds his arms out and it turns into a navigating system of sorts, "Oh..." 

"And the whole scout thing is self explanitory,"  they all head back to their ship, leaving Rensa Island for whatever they're destined for next.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 17, 2010)

*Grand Line*
_The Apate_ slowly approaches the skyscrapping mountains they had previously seen in the distance. The sounds of rushing water could be heard nearby as the ship came even closer. For some odd reason mist was rising from the top of the mountains into the air. It became apparent that there was something going on _inside_ the mountains, or at least, in the inner area that the mountains surrounded.

At first glance it appeared that there was no possible way to go into or through the mountains, but then the pirates spotted a huge opening in the mountains that was more than large enough for a ship to sail through. 

Feroy looked at the cave uneasily for a moment as if he was contemplating whether or not they would go through it. "What the hell, let's see what's inside these mountains. What's life without adventure?!" The captain said as _The Apate_ sailed through the dark cave.

For a moment, everything was calm and dark. The ship was moving along at a slow pace. The sound of rushing water was now more loud than ever, so loud that it drowned out the voices of the Hoax Pirates that tried to speak to each other. Then suddenly, the water current picked up speed and carried _The Apate_ along with it. 

For all of five minutes _The Apate_ was being guided through the cave by the current of water. Though, there was a new threat; a wall of water was blocking their exit out of the cave. 

"I knew I heard a waterfall," Feroy said as they approached the wall of water. "Kaimetsu!" Feroy yelled out.

"No need to call me." The samurai said as he had already sprang into action before the Captain summoned him. Kaimetsu unsheathed his blade and charged at the wall of water.

*"Tigers claw"* The samurai said as the image of a tiger appeared behind him and he slashed clean through the wall of water, creating a large opening for the ship. 

_The Apate_ sailed through the wall of water before it reformed. What was now before the Hoax Pirate's eyes can only be described as an oasis.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 17, 2010)

“So uh… Could you get the fuck off my ship?”

Cess immediately melted down into a puddle, her  now liquid form shooting across the floor towards the boy. She darted in between his legs, winding her way up his body before spreading out the way water might if it was poured on a flat surface. It completely engulfed the boy's torso, hardening with a simple though from Cess. Her neck and head emerged from a blob near the boy's neck, and she rolled her shoulders in an attempt to loosen them. 

"Well. No." Cess said, finally taking upon herself to answer his question. "I think I'll just stay, if you don't mind. Or if you do mind. I don't particularly care about what you think."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 17, 2010)

*Aboard the Crimson Sea Dweller...*

It had been a couple of days at sea since they had left Rensa Island...and they hadn't found another one since, "So bored..." Derrick says laying down on his back in the middle of the deck, "Vince...Tell me there's an island coming up..." 

Vince eyes his Navigation system in his arm from behind his shades and sighs, "Wait, there's actually something coming up," many of the crew's faces light up. Derrick leaps up and grins, "Vince! Scout the island out! Jasmine, head us right for it!"

"If we're just going towards it anyway, why should I go check it out...?" Derrick waves him off, "Stop trying to get out of your job and go," Vince rolls his eyes, "Whatever, it'll give me a chance to stretch my wings," he says before taking off.

"How are we even getting in there?" Jace asks looking at the massive mountain island as it comes into view. Albert eyes it from the distance, "There...A hole in the side, we'll fit just fine," Jace rolls his eyes, "Sorry, we don't all have super vision!"

As they approach the entrance Vince lands back on the ship and lights a cigarette, "So, what was there?" Maxi questions him, "Well there's no time to explain it all, but prepare to get wet," he says walking into the cabins so his cigerette can stay lit.

They all look at him as he exits confused, "Like I'm afraid of a little water...Full speed ahead!" they enter the opening and suddenly are covered in darkness, "I said full speed ahead," and as he says this the ship blasts through the waters, "That's more like it!"

*5 Minutes Later...*

"Ok this is getting old..." he sighs, "I think I'm gona' be sick..." Jace says cuffing his mouth. They then approach a large wall of water. Derrick sighs again, "Hachi, take care of it," he says not batting an eye at the wall.

Hachi steps forward. He holds up his sheathed blade, "Sakura's Sorrow," he dashes forward and cuts an oval shaped hole through it for the ship to bust through. The ship quickly catches up the swordsmen and he lands right back on the deck. The ship finally slows as they go through the hole and Derrick lifts his sun glasses to take a closer look, "What the hell?" he says looking at the oasis that they now rest upon.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 20, 2010)

The Oasis of the Ocean-

Kaimetsu-

The samurai had left the other hoax Pirates and ventured out on his own. He had no reason to be round the and wished to be far away from them. A slow wind began to pick up as he walked through the town. A piece of paper is picked up by the gust and smacks into Kaimetsu. "Hmm?" He pulls the paper back. "Byakoni yuri!" He shouts. "So... That's where you've been hiding hmm...?" Kaimetsu smirked, he'd been waiting for his hint, the path he'd need to take to find his target and now. He had it, A few islands away judging from this paper... Perhaps if luck was on his side, Byako and he would meet up shortly.

Hachi-

The crew had begun to argue and Hachi had grown irritated so he left and decided to look around the town. "OI!!! WAIT UP!!!!" Jasmine shouted. "What is it?" Hachi grumbled. "Oh? Fine, you know, I'll just keep this for myself then." She smirked and turned around. "What? Keep what?" Hachi had noticed that Jasmine was carrying around a new sword as of late, but she always seemed to turn away whenever Hachi tried to look at it.

"Oh...Just, you know, one of the 21 great swords..." Jasmine smirked. "WHAT!?" Hachi's eyes widened and he tried to look over her shoulder, but Jasmine continued to move away. "Show me the blade, One of the 21 great ones!? that's a hard to find piece! It's no top 12, but to be part of the 21, that's amazing!" He kept looking around. "Hey, hey, you didn't want it." Jasmine smirked.

"I never said that!" Hachi shouted. "Well~ Too bad~ You can't have it now." She laughed and walked back toward the ship. "Truly, She is a demon." Hachi grumbled and shook his head. Jasmine had become happier as of late, the whole crew had actually, even Dante seemed to like the others, well everyone but Hachi... 

"Damn it... One of the 21 great blades..." Hachi grumbled and started to walk out into town once more, a breeze seemed to blow a piece of paper his way though. "What's this?" Hachi picked it up, it appeared to be a bounty poster. "Hmm... Now that i think about it, I never really bothered to look at the competitions posters." He noted the bounty before the name. "33million, Quite high... mines only 20." His face filled with shock and anger as he moved onto the name. "N...no..." He felt an odd sensation run through his chest and past his heart.

He felt cold... His body tingled... It wasn't excitement, nor anger, nor nostalgia... It was hard to pin down, But there was one thing Hachi knew right away. "Destiny's wind has blown my way... A bad omen."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 20, 2010)

*With the Hoax Pirates...*

Alex leaned against the railing of the deck and sighed, the Oasis was nice but didn't really interest him. He flipped through a handful of bounty posters, all belonging to rookie pirate crews. He takes note of his own bounty as well as the rest of his crews, "20 million...Not bad," he says rubbing his chin.

He then turns towards the others, "Piere at 18 million, Feroy at 32, and Kai beating him by 1 million somehow..." he says rolling his eyes, "And the useless one has no bounty...Shocker," he says with a sigh referring to Robby.

He then spots another crew whose total bounty surpasses the Hoaxes', "Crimson Fist Pirates...?" he flips through them individually, "10 million...Nothin' big...20 million, this swordsmen's the same as me I guess, but he can't be as strong," he assures himself, "29 Million for this chick? Must be some kind of mistake," he nods, "And almost 50 million for the Captain...Shit..." he tosses them over his shoulder, "Well, no big deal, I'm sure we'll handle our business just fine when we find them..."

*With the Crimson Fist Pirates...*

They are in a mass arguement, "Why didn't you tell us we were headed for a useless Oasis!" Derrick shouted at Vince who simply enjoyed a cigarrette and looked off into the distance, "Sorry, I wasn't aware there was some rule against docking at an island with an Oasis..." he says before taking a long drag.

"Why the hell would I want to go here...There's nothing of use, nothing even close!" he says rubbing his temples, "Admit it, you love this place and just want a reason to exert some authority..." Maxi points out, "That-! That is false," he says turning away, arms folded, and then catches himself admiring the scenery of the island, "Knew it."

Dante then walks in with a platter of food, "Gyah!" Jace drops in from the crow's nest and knocks the blatter out of his hand, "What the hell was that for!" he shouts enraged, "Keeping you on your toes! We've gota' be prepared for anything," he says confidently, "Good point...I think I'll kill you now..." he says charging at him.

"Oi! Knock it off! Why the hell does Hachi get to leave..." Albert then walks in with a handful of Bounty posters, "The new bounties are in everyone, and we've actually got the highest combined bounty of all the Rookie crews...With one coming up on our tale, the Hoax-"

"What did I say!" Derrick shouts at Jace and Dante as they begin to get in each others face, "Look Albert, that's great and all, we're awesome, but at this rate we're all about to kill each other...So everyone, I order you to get the hell off this boat and split up for a while! Got it!" they all nod slowly and head off in seperate directions.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 20, 2010)

*Constant Valley*
The Hoax Pirates docked _The Apate_ and descended from the ship onto the beautiful oasis of an island. The island was surrounded by glorious waterfalls from every direction that produced a serene mist that hovered around the island and dispersed into shimmering sparkles. The island contained a white sandy bay with large palm trees. Looking further ahead, one could see a bustling town with many buildings of all sizes and tropical huts. 

Kaimetsu decided to wonder off un-announced, no surprise to anyone in the crew. To be quite honest, the Hoax Pirates were composed of pirates that only wanted to complete their own goal; none of them really cared about their fellow crewmates because they were only there to assist them in the pursuit of their goal. But if push came to shove they would undoubtedly save them, only for their own selfish needs of course.

Feroy faced the crew to address them before they all left like Kaimetsu. 

"Enjoy this paradise while you can because we won't be here for long. We're here to re-stock and then we're gone." Feroy said as he turned to leave the ship. "And try not to go too wild around here. I'd hate to have the marines breathing down our neck already for destroying this place." Feroy remarked as he left the ship with a grin.

The Hoax Pirate captain ventured into town by himself. Many of the townsfolk didn't recognize him as a pirate because they didn't seem afraid of him at all. Either that or the marines were heavy around these parts. Feroy walked around the island as if he owned the place. Various bounty posters were posted on shop windows. None of them really caught his attention except for his own poster and one other.

"47 million? Look at this big shot." Feroy said as he snatched the poster off the window. "Derrick Crimson, you're quite lucky we haven't crossed paths yet." Feroy said before balling the poster up and tossing it to the side.

_Oi! We don't liter around these parts, pirate scum!"_ A policeman said as he approached Feroy.  

Feroy turned around and kicked the man, sending him flying into a hut. A small crowd gathered around to see what had happened.

"You obviously don't know who I am!" Feroy said walking away.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 20, 2010)

With the Devil's Luck Pirates-

Damien had been asleep for three days and it was rather comfortable, especially considering he'd just survived an explosion. "Nnngg..." Damien rubbed his head and groaned, his body ached and he wanted nothing more then to stay in bed, but he knew the crew'd been without a leader for the time he was asleep, he had no way of knowing it'd been three days, it could have been a month for all he knew. 

The master bedroom, or the captains quarters was rather large, it had its own bathroom and shower, along with lights and red curtains. A beautiful room with delicate trimming all around. A small smirk came across his face, his dream ship... "I should head up now." He sighed and hopped out of bed, all he had on was his pinstripe pants. 

Damien is a rather well toned man, with excellent muscle structure, it was probably due to the time he'd spent under the Black Jack Pirate flag. "Heh, Jack." He thought about his old Captain, How proud is he to know Damien is his own man now? The captain smirked and threw on a pinstripe jacket, a rarity for the captain to wear, but he didn't feel like putting on his shirt and vest.

As he reached the deck, he noted Katherine Esme tied to the mast, yelling and grunting. "LET ME OUT OF HERE YOU BASTARDS!!!!" She screams, nearly breaking Damien's eardrums. "Where's Roy and Aaron?" He asked calmly. "They left about an hour ago." Katherine growled. "I see, Went to bed probably." Damien looked around, the sky was dark, probably Three in the morning. "A shame." He thought. "Will you cut me loose!?" Katherine shouted. "Now now, time to keep quite."

Damien smiled at her. "It would be better for the both of us if we kept quite and did not wake the rest of the crew. I would keep my crew from getting angry with me and you would keep your life." Katherine sighed and nodded. "Very well, but i demand to be released from this mast." Damien sat down and shook his head. "No, sorry, not until we've reached an understanding." He smiled. "so... How bout we play a game..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 20, 2010)

*Consant Valley...*

Derrick had left the ship as quickly as he could. Being on that ship for so long had driven them all crazy, it was nice to be back on land, especially such scenic land. After a good bit of walking, he stumbled into a town, "Damn, I didn't think anyone lived in this place, and here's a big ass town right in the middle. Who'da thought," he says strolling through.

He spots a bar and his eyes light up, "Oh that's exactly what I need," he kicks the doors open and takes a seat at the bar, "Give me...Well give me anything really, I just need something to drink," he tells the bartender who nods. The other men at the bar look at the man, and then at each other.

"You think?" one asks, "Hm...Well there's only one way to find out..." he says getting up, the others follow. Derrick taps his fingers impatiently as he waits, "Hey, punk," one asks, "Are you Derrick Crimson?" Derrick's heart sinks, "W-why do you ask?" he says nervously.

"Well we saw-" Derrick cuts him off, "I don't have anything to do with em'! Nope! Nothing at all!" he says waving his hands nervously, "We saw this bounty poster...And it sure looks a lot like you..." he says holding it up, "Oh, 47 Million, not bad," he says snatching it. He then breathes a sigh of relief, "Is this all? Yea, that's me, Captain of the Crimson Fist Pirates. What you want an autograph or something," he muses, regaining his compsure.

"Well that's good," he says cracking his knuckles, "I could use 47 million in my pocket, especially if all it takes it beatin' the crap out of a little snot like you," he says with a grin. Derrick rolls his eyes, "I've had a long few days...Trust me, you'd need a drink too if you spent all that time stuck on a boat with a bunch of loonies," in one swift motion he grabs the large man by his face, "What-?!" he shouts in suprise, "And I really need a drink..."

From outside one can see an entire side of the building burst like a volcano, lava firing up and drownding the surrounding area.

Back inside, Derrick sits at his stool, still tapping his fingers impatiently, "Now don't let that little display slow down your drink making," he says to the cowering bartender, "If anything If I said a guy do that I'd hurry up and make him a damn drink," he says continuing to tap his fingers.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 20, 2010)

With Dante-

 "Grrr... Damn it! does this town have no good supplies!?" He growled, there was not a single good piece of meat to be found, not even fish or vegetable. 
 "GRAH! i'm going to go insane on this island!" He grumbled, the fish were fresh, but none of them were very large, nor were they very rare. Mostly your average fish, stuff he'd caught already, not stuff that was hard to catch. "Why don't you have a single good piece of meat?" Dante ask the vender. "Because, The larger fish are too dangerous... easier to keep to the small ones. Our little boats get ruined when we try to venture too close to the waterfalls where the large fish live." Dante grumbled. "I'm out of here." He sighed and walked off.

With Hachi- 

He'd admired some of the clothing and nodded to himself, it looked well made and wondered how an island like this could prosper when you thought of how difficult it would be to find it.  "Even with a log pose, who would want to enter this place through a dark cave and water fall?" He picked up a rather nice pair of pants, gave them a quick glance and put the back down. It was as he put the pants down that he saw a ship in the distance. "The omens seem to get worse each time." He thought and let out a sigh.

With Kaimetsu- 

As he wandered around the town, he noticed something odd. A man dressed in a samurai?s uniform much like his own, however much darker. A grin grew across his face and he couldn?t help but get excited. ?I?ve found you at last Byako?. I?ve found you and I?m going to make you suffer? Suffer like I did all those years?? He drew his blade and without a second thought, kicked a man into the air, the man dressed in the samurai?s uniform noticed a shadow behind him. ?LOOK UP BYAKONIYURI!!!!? He shouts.

Hachi-

He turns around to see a man flying at him. ?Damn it?? Hachi quickly draws his Katana, ?Tigers claw!? The man is cut clean in half as Hachi blocks Kaimetsu?s blade. ?I?ve finally found you Byako!? Hachi?s blade struggles under Kaimetsu?s weight. ?Kurohyou?? Hachi mumbles. ?I?m glad you remember me brother!? Kaimetsu shouts as he kicks Hachi?s stomach and sends him crashing into the clothing venders store.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 21, 2010)

*Constant Valley*
Feroy casually strolls through one of Constant Valley's numerous streets after previously kicking a policeman through a building and causing a ruckus....already. Apparently this place wasn't just filled with natives because Feroy could faintly hear people conversing about him and his bounty as he walked down the street. 

"32 million eh? That's pretty high!"
"I've caught pirates with much higher bounties than that! He'll be a piece of cake!"
"Fuck off! This one's mine!"
"We're gonna' eat good tonight after I catch him!"

Feroy disregarded all of this small talk, though. He knew none of these guys could actually pose a serious threat to him, because once one of them tried to approach him, Feroy glared menacingly at them and made the bounty hunters freeze in their spot. 

"Weaklings." Feroy said as he laughed to himself and continued walking. However, the bounty hunters didn't take kindly to being embarrassed by a pirate that was much younger than them.

"Think you're tough HUH?"
"Fuck the bounty, you're dead!"
"I'll have his head before any of you!!!"

Each of the bounty hunters charged at Feroy with the intent to kill the Pirate Captain. Feroy casually turned around and faced the bounty hunters.

"Oh no!" Feroy said sarcastically as the bounty hunters approached. 

Just as the bounty hunters reached Feroy and prepared to attack,

BOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!

The side of the bar Feroy and the bounty hunters were standing in front of blew up as if an angry volcano had just exploded. A small lava flow was escaping from the giant opening in the bar. Inside the bar, a man was sitting at the counter while a terrified bartender tended to his needs.

Feroy slowly picked himself up from the ground. He was blasted down the street by the explosion. "What the hell was that?" The pirate captain said as he approached the site of the explosion.

The Hoax Pirate captain spotted a familiar face in the bar--well, not someone he's met in person before, but a face he's seen on a bounty poster. 

A wicked grin crossed Feroy's face, "Well, I'll be!" Feroy said to himself as he walked into the destroyed bar and sat at a stool right next to the pirate.

"Get my friend here anything he wants, it's on me. This'll be the last thing he'll taste, after all. Feroy said as he looked Derrick right in the eyes.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 21, 2010)

While Derrick waited for his drink to be served by this _very_ slow bartender, a well dressed man walked into the half destroyed bar and took a seat next to him, acting like his best friend, well until he threatened to kill him with the look in his eyes, "Well isn't that nice of you," he says taking the drink that the bartender finally delivers.

He takes a long sip and then slams it down on the bar, "Just what I needed," he says relieved. Feroy stares at him, his eyes filled with killer intend, "I think you've got something in your eye pal," he says before taking another sip, "Oh wait, is that your attempt to try to intimidate me? Hah, hahaha," he chucks down the rest, a look of amusement on his face as he does so.

He then gets up from his seat, "Trust me, you don't want to fight me. Hell, you'd get your nice little outfit dirty," he sticks his hands in his pockets and heads for the door, "Geez, how many bars do I have to blow up before people get the fuckin' message..."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 21, 2010)

Leaving so soon," Feroy started as he picked up a bar-stool, "why don't you stay and chat for a while!" Feroy chucked the bar-stool at Derrick with amazing strength. 

Derrick quickly wheeled around and broke the chair with a single punch. Feroy raised a curious brow at the pirate, "You're quite quick on your toes." Feroy commented.  

"Are you stupid or something? Do you wanna end up like this bar?" Derrick said pointing at the frontal destruction of the bar. 

Feroy rubbed his chin as if he was actually contemplating the question, "As lovely as that offer sounds, I'll have to pass." Feroy said in a saddened tone.

The Hoax Pirate captain then dashed towards Derrick and leaped into the air, "Let's see how strong 47 million is!" Feroy said as he was about to perform a spinning jump kick.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 21, 2010)

Derrick grabs the incoming Pirate's foot but he manages to twist his way out of his grip and land on the other side of the bar, "Funny how you know me but I don't have a damn clue who the hell you are," he shrugs, "Just another no name that needs a beat down I suppose. Wait, let me guess, mommy and daddy didn't buy you that top hat you wanted so you figured you'd get back at them by becoming a pirate!" Derrick stopped for a moment, thinking that from another point of view his story could be similar, but he knew well that it was nothing of the sort.

He cracks his knuckles, "You know, I think I've been going at this the wrong way. That drink was nice, but it didn't quite take the edge off," he points his finger at Feroy, "Now taking down a stuck up little fuck like you will probably do the trick!" he says rushing forward. 

He throws a punch but Feroy avoids it and comes in with one of his own, however Derrick catches it with his free hand. The 47 million bounty holder leans to the side, causing Feroy to roll off his back and onto the other side of him. He then rams him with his side and sends him crashing into the wall. Derrick adjusts his trusty yellow sun glasses and gives him an unamused look, "Come on, peak my interest."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 21, 2010)

Feroy picks himself up after being shoved through the wall by Derrick. The Hoax Pirate captain dusted himself off as he walked back into the even more destroyed bar. 

"Stuck up? Nah, I think you have the wrong idea, kind sir." Feroy said as he smiled menacingly. "Well, I like to stay informed on my potential 'rivals' so that I know who I'll have to crush in order to reach the top." Feroy said as he took a seat on a table that was actually still intact.

Feroy crossed his arms, "It just so happens that I came across someone that had an even higher bounty than I do! I just had to find you!" Feroy said as his smile became even more twisted.

The Hoax pirate then stood up and cracked his knuckles along with his neck. "You see, I'm the next pirate king and,"

Feroy dashed towards Derrick while twirling his staff violently. Feroy swung the staff at Derrick who quickly dodged it by ducking. Derrick then retaliated by executing a sweeping kick. Feroy jumped accordingly and countered by stabbing his staff towards Derrick. Derrick moved out of the way just in time to avoid the attack, but Feroy used his staff as leverage to execute a kick that knocked Derrick into another room.

"No one will stand in the way of my goal!


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 21, 2010)

Hachi Vs Kai-

  Hachi rotates his left shoulder and listens to the loud cracks and pops, He follows his left with his right and listens to it?s pops and cracks, Then he rotates his neck and back. ?So.? Hachi drew his blade and sliced through the wall, the doorway merely feet from him. ?Too lazy to walk a foot to the left?? Kai asked. ?The wall was in my way.? Hachi responded. ?You haven?t changed.? Kai drew his blade. ?I?d hoped I did, or perhaps, seeing you has stirred up things I wished to forget.? Hachi spun his blade around. 

?I would hope that is true.? Kai grips his blade with both hands.  ?Tiger?s claw! Sakura?s sorrow!? Kaimetsu leaps into the air, his figure spinning with an amazing quickness, while Hachi charges forward and spins around in a circle, the two nearing each other at a blinding speed. To everyone else, the two were nothing more then a blur, but to the Swordsman, the townsfolk had become statues. As their blades clash into each other there is a strong gust of wind, clothing and food is thrown from stands and even people are knocked to the ground. 

  The two leap backward from each other and charge once more, Hachi swings his blade downward, Kaimetsu takes out his sheath and captures Hachi?s blade in it?s teeth. The crimson fist pirate raises his right leg and kicks off, flipping backwards and pulling out a dagger hidden in his jacket, throwing it at Kaimetsu, the samurai blocks with his blade and smirks. ?Even a rose has thorns eh?? He smirked, Byakoniyuri was true to his name, Hidden blades within his shirt, the thorns of the swordsman. 

?But then I was always true to my name too.? Kaimetsu placed his hands in his shirt and when they returned out, he was wearing claws on his nails. Kaimetsu rushed forward and swung his blade, Hachi blocked, but Kai?s arm shout out with claws pointed, the Crimson fist pirate was able to turn in time for only his shirt to be ripped. ?Nngh!? He grunts as he knees Kaimetsu?s gut. ?Grah!? Kai turns his arm and jabs his index finger into Hachi?s shoulder. ?Ain?t this fun!? Hachi smirked.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 22, 2010)

~ Santa Cruz ~ 

Kenneth tosses the bag of explosives into the air leisurely as he walked along. For being large and imposing on the outside, the inside was rather well, lacking. It was plain and gray. Worst of all, at least in Kenneth’s mind was the fact that he had yet to run into any of the extremist that were suppose to be in here. Grumbling in Scot to himself Kenneth sling the bag of explosives over his shoulder and continues to walk the winding hallways. Coming to a stop he looks around. With his free hand he rubs the wall, his eyebrows furl. Well this seemed like a good wall to start with. It seemed fairly important, maybe even a load bearing wall, that would be lucky he thinks to himself as he pulls the sack off his shoulder. Opening it he pulls an explosive charge our.  “Nao, how do ya werk this?” Kenneth says as he looks over the device. Technology wasn’t his thing, maybe he should have waited for Bobby to help out with this, but it was too late now.  “Meh, Bobby’s explosives should set mine oof.” Kenneth says as he places the adhesive side on the wall. Foregoing the time he starts to walk off.

“What do you think you are doing?” a voice rings out. Turning Kenneth sees several of the extremist cult members walking toward him.  “Oh Goody, I was hopin’ t’ have ah wee bit o’ fun.” Kenneth says with a grin as he allows the sack to gently touch the ground.

~ With Ivy ~ 

"The man is right Ivy." Lal said, falling into step behind her captain. "The paint job is nice...if I do say so myself. And this boat is fast enough to avoid confrontation if we have a good breeze and fair warning. But if we do get forced into a fight, we'll have trouble." She brought up her wrist control and attempted to find any radio signals being broadcasted. "If the marines aren't being too secure I should be able to warn us in plenty of time...but if they decide to be sneaky, I won't be much help in the scouting department." the first mate says. Ivy’s eye narrows, this was getting better and better. The ship was dark and her first mate could identify Marine vessels if they weren’t being sneaky.

A grin crosses Ivy’s lips as she turns her gaze to the dark horizon.  “I don’t think we’ll have any worry, seems we have a ship on the horizon anyway.” Ivy says as she folds her arms under he chest. “From the looks of it, it seems to be Government related.” David says with a grin. “Although my eyes aren’t as good as they used to be, I doubt it’s Marine.” he adds as he stirs the ship toward the other vessel.  “That’s alright, they’ll fall quickly and if it is a Government vessel it’s sure to have some sort of ordnance on it. The World Government wouldn’t allow any vessel to sail unprotected.” Ivy says with a sinister grin. “Orders?” Dave asks.  All hands at the ready.” Ivy replies as she brings a hand from her body to her face. Even in the darkness the gleaming of what appeared to be claws can be briefly seen.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 22, 2010)

*Derrick vs Feroy...*

Derrick got back up after being kicked into the other room and walks back in to find Feroy, "So we're bringing out the weapons now?" he says reaching for his blade hilt. He holds it out and pours lava out of the end, then hardens it to form a long red blade, "Mine seems a little more deadly than your pretty little stick."

He dashes forward and delivers a wave of piercing attacks one after another but Feroy dodges them all and then smacks the blade upwards with his staff. Derrick uses the opening and delivers a kick right to his gut, sending him skidding backwards. He then goes in for another slash but the Captain hops back, only recieving a minor gut across his stomach.

Derrick waves the blade swiftly causing the little bit of blood on the end of it to fly off, "First blood goes to me," he says tapping the dull side of the blade on his shoulder. He points it towards Feroy, "You know what, you seem pretty confident about becoming the Pirate King..."

He lets his eyes drift off a little, "And I'm sure you spout off this crap all the time, but there's no way you'll become the pirate king," he's curious about how he'll react to this comment but pays him no mind for the moment, "Me, myself, I know my future...I don't need to go shouting to the masses..."

He turns his eyes back towards Feroy, "I'll _will_ become the Pirate King...I'll lead my band of misfits straight for the top and nothing is gona' stop me, especially not you!" he shouts, releasing heat from the bottom of his feet and causing the floor and atmosphere to heat up.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 22, 2010)

-On a random island in the beginning of the Grand Line-
Washington George, a new yet powerful man set sail to find One Piece become the pirate king. He sailed for three days through clear weather and it brought him to his very first island, and his very first adventure.
Washington donned colonial attire. He powered his hair to make himself look more wise. His teeth were rotting out of his mouth, and he had the worst bags under his eyes. His face was not handsome, but it did command respect and intimidation.
He set foot off of his shitty ship that could only fit one and barley was able to stay afloat for 3 days. Then he took a deep breath of the that carried the scent of salt water. The warm air from this spring island filled his nose and it made him happy. However the first thing that he noticed made his feeling of happiness become replaced with confusion. For such a big town, there was no one there. The streets were empty despite it being the middle of the day. He looked around and listened for anyone but there wasn't a single person on the streets.
Soon enough he found a home.  He knocked on the door and a woman's voice yelled, "Go away! You may get me killed!"
"Killed by whom? Washington asked.
"Find out for your own goddamn self and get off of my property!" She snapped.
You will let me in and you will tell me what may kill you! Washing shouted in a firm, unshakable manner. The door opened and Washington was invited in.
"There's two people in this town who hate each other. They dual weekly and neither of them ever win," The woman explained, "Today is their day. They're going at it right now. The safest place is inside. That's why I didn't want to let you in or even open the door,"
I haven't seen two people fighting, Washington said, Surly, whatever fear you have of opening a door is irrational,
"That's what the dead ones think. They can be anywhere at any instant when they get serious. You never know when debris may come and hit you. Also with the amount of random pirate attacks, you don't know who you're letting into your home,"
You let me in easy enough, 
"Yeah. You seemed different," She explained.
Where can I find these two fighters? Washington asked.
"There's no telling. If you want to find them, stay outside. They'll cross your path,"

-With the two fighters in their dual-
When are these fights to the death going to result in one of us dying, Jefferson? Adam asked his opponent while swinging his sword. Jefferson was up against a thick stone wall that was part of a building. Adam swung his sword. Jefferson ducked under it. Adam's attack cut the stone wall and sent it crumbling down on both of them. The two fighters brushed themselves off then continued fighting.
When you decide that you're going to lose, Jefferson responded to Adam's earlier question.
Since losing would result in my death, there would be no one to keep your idiocy in check, Jefferson. That just can't be, Adams said. By now the situation was the opposite Adam was against the wall and Jefferson swung his sword. Adam ducked under the slash. Jefferson's sword cut the wall. However unlike Adam's slash, it didn't crumble it, it just went through it like butter.
I see you're losing your touch, Jefferson. You can't even send a wall tumbling down, Adam taunted.
I could if I wanted to. However I reserve my power for my target, Jefferson said.
Washington arrived at the scene. He decided to witness these two fight. His intention was to get the strongest of the two.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 22, 2010)

Byakoniyuri Vs Kurohyou Kaimetsu

"ARAH!" Hachi turns around, ripping Kai's claws from his shoulder and throwing him into a wall, Kuro quickly recovers and slices through the hut charging at Hachi. "Here's a new one i learned!" He grinned, Kai had been practicing while he was on the ship. Everyone else might have been doing their own things, Some more annoying then others, But Kai practiced with his swords every day. He slashed a thousand times, he meditated, he put his body through harsh conditioning. It was all to lead up to that fateful day.. But Hachi too had trained, He never spent time with the crew, even when eating. Lifting weights, running with weights, anything he could do...

"Lion's Fang/Thousand petal..." The two pull their Katana's back. *"BARRAGE!*" CLANG! CLANG! CLANG! CLANG! The screeching sound of metal on metal causes the citizens to flee from the streets, nails on chalkboards had nothing on the sound being released from their weapons as the blades groaned and whined. SHING! the two pull their blades back and point them at each other. "Very well done!" Kai smirked. "Not bad your self." Hachi added.

"Byako, I have a question for you." Kai spun his blade around and held it in both hands, upright in traditional style. "Why did you leave me there, you son of a bitch." With that, he leaped forward and slashed downward, Hachi jumped out of the way and watched as the ground was cut. "I refused to stay any longer and Byakoniyuri died on that island. I'm Hachidori now." 
He spun his blade around, the low hum slowly building up. "I refuse to accept that part of my life anymore." Hachi quickly stopped the blade and spun around. "SUMMER BREEZE!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 23, 2010)

*Feroy vs Derrick: The Match is heating up!*
Feroy rips off a piece of cloth and ties it around the minor slash wound he has on his stomach. Derrick appeared to be more skilled than Feroy anticipated. The Hoax Pirate Captain may have _vaguely_ underestimated his opponent, something one should never do.

"Oh ho! Another fruit user. You people are the most annoying bunch there is." Feroy said as he witnessed Derrick heat up the floor and the atmosphere. The bar they were fighting in wouldn't last much longer under these conditions and especially with the trick Feroy was about to pull.

Feroy narrowed his eyes at Derrick, "A magma devil fruit, quite interesting." 

"No shit sherlock." Derrick rebutted in annoyance.

Feroy chuckled a bit. Deep down inside Feroy knew combating this man wouldn't be easy. Landing a clear hit on him would also prove troublesome for Feroy since he could potentially risk being severely burned. A cunning man like Feroy always had a Plan "B" on deck, though. In addition to that, Feroy now has the upper-hand in this battle because he knows his opponent's ability while his opponent is clueless of his.

"You're about to witness something great!" Feroy exclaimed towards Derrick. Feroy closed his eyes and thought to himself for a moment. _"This is a brand new technique I've been practicing. I haven't been able to perfect it just yet, but it'll do for now."_

Feroy reopened his hazel eyes, this time they had a new sinister look to them. *"Presto!"* Feroy exclaimed as he vanished from the spot he was at. 

*BAM!* There was a hole in the wall behind Derrick. Feroy was on the other side of the hole, laying on the ground. He got back up to his feet and dusted himself off. 

"I've got to be more careful." The Hoax Pirate Captain said to himself. A sweat-drop was present on the back of Derrick's head.

"You're an idiot." Derrick said while face-palming. Feroy closed his eyes once more and reopened them.

"Presto!" The pirate called a second time as he vanished once again. This time he appeared beside an unprepared Derrick and smashed him in the face with a punch, sending him flying through the bar and out onto the street. 

Feroy followed in tow with a broad grin on his face. "It's not over just yet." Feroy said as he spun his staff. The Hoax Pirate Captain pursued Derrick outside and jumped into the air, *"Forza Spinta!"* Feroy said as he came crashing down with his new super strength that Derrick did not know of. 

Derrick coated his body in lava so that Feroy would re-think attacking him. Feroy grinned and hit the ground directly besides Derrick, creating a powerful shock-wave that sent Derrick flying.

Derrick was almost instantly back on his feet and preparing to counterattack, *"Lava fist!"* Derrick said as lava in the form of a fist shot out of his hand. 

Feroy quickly hopped out of the way to avoid the attack which collided with the bar and burned what was left of it down. A crowd of people was now gathering around to see just what was going on. 

Feroy ascended to the top of a small building and glared at Derrick. "You can't handle my type of power." Feroy said from the rooftop. "Admit you're inferiority to me and I'll kill you in a less painful way."

"Bitch, please." Derrick replied back with attitude. *"Magma Geyser!"* The Crimson Fist pirate commanded as lava shot out of his feet and propelled him towards Feroy. 

*"Lava Flow!"* Derrick exclaimed. Feroy watched in horror as a river of lava shot out of Derrick's hands directly towards him. 

*"Presto!"* Feroy commanded as he vanished again. He above Derrick with his staff in hand. *"Forza Sp-"* "You didn't catch off guard this time!" *Ash mist!"* Derrick said as a cload of ash shot out of his hands upwards toward Feroy. The cloud of ash swallowed Feroy.

"ACK!" Feroy coughed inside the cloud of ash. The ash cloud not only obscured his view, but it was chocking him and burning him. The Hoax Pirate Captain was in mid-air which meant, he's immobile. 

Derrick condensed the lava on his hands and clasped both his hands together, *"Bedrock Hammer!"* He said as he smashed the falling Feroy from an unbelievable height into the ground below, creating a huge giant crater. The impact had to have the force of at _least_ a ton behind it seeing as though Derrick had condensed lava on his hands and the height where he hit Feroy.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 23, 2010)

-With Washington, Jefferson, and Adam-
Jefferson and Adam fought each other all throughout the town. Not even the smallest of streets, or the most hidden of alleys weren't fought on during this fight. They were on the rooftops, they were in the sewers, they were everywhere. Together, they were destroying everything. However eventually, the dual ended the same way they always have in the past. Both of them on the floor, unable to move, with Jefferson's body being dragged off to the hospital and with Adam's body sitting there to get worse. However Adam always got up eventually and turned out just fine. Washington decided since neither one was better, he'd get both for his crew.
Washington decided to start with Adam. Getting the disliked one to come with him would be easier. He waited a day then set out to find Adam. It didn't take long to get information on where he lived by the townspeople. On his way to meet with Adam, he noticed a letter posted in the town center. He read it.
_To my fellow citizens,

I have inquired that everyone of you are getting fed up with my weekly fights with Adam. I understand perfectly. I am fed up too. I wish for this petty feud between the two of us, who were once great allies, to come to an end. However I regret to inform each and every one of you that there will not be an end any time soon. The two of us are an even match and diplomacy has failed time and time again.
While the negatives for these duals are countless, perhaps it will be more bearable if some positives are shed. Both of our skills are sharp and are steadily climbing. This keeps every one of you safe. Ever since the incident with the Scourge all those months ago, every one of us including myself and even Adam are afraid. However now we have the power to keep you safe. It is not much but perhaps it is enough to allow every one of you to be able to rest at night before this awful conflict becomes sorted out

Sincerely,
Jefferson Thomas_

Washington later got to Adam's house and they finally met to have a talk.
I'm afraid I can not join your crew Mr.George. I have a responsibility to the people to keep them safe, no matter how disliked I am, Adam turned down Washington's invitation to join his crew.
I'm sure Jefferson can protect this town adequately in your absence, Washington said. He didn't mention that Jefferson was the next person he was going to recruit.
That reprobate? Everyone in this town is better off dead. As a matter of fact, everyone in this town almost died once before because of him, Adam said.
How about the marines? Washington asked.
The marines don't come here for a reason that's to petty and outright stupid for me or anyone with any sign of intellect to even attempt to comprehend. Adam said.
This wasn't going a smooth as Washington had hoped. Usually people don't even dare try to go against his word. However he was determined to not leave until Adam was his 1st mate. He used the only other lead he had, Tell me about The Scourge, Washington said.
The Scourge. That's when this hell began. Make yourself comfortable. This is a long story. Adam said. He began to tell it.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 23, 2010)

*Derrick vs Feroy...*

Derrick forms a Magma Geyser and slowly returns it to lava, allowing him to slowly descend to the floor. He looks at the crater as the dust clears, "I think I'll admit my inferiority later if you don't mind. Your power did make me piss myself a little, I'm sure you won't mind if I go change my pants while you pull your foot out of your mouth and readjust your spinal chord."

Feroy slowly gets back on his feet, a look of determination still on his face, "That new move of yours is nice, maybe you could perform at my little brother's birthday party," he says with his arms crossed. Feroy grits his teeth as he grins, "You want to see more of my power? Well prepare yourself!"

He meets Derrick's eyes and then they begin to glow, *"Confisione,"* Derrick's hands slowly go to his head, "What...What the hell is this shit!" he stumbles around for a moment holding his head, and the next thing he feels is a strong punch right to his gut that sends him crashing through a building.

Feroy follows him and upper guts him through the roof right after he gets back to his feet. Derrick gets back up to his feet and wabbles around on the roof for a little before Feroy arrives, "Looks like my powers more impressive than you thought!" 

Derrick shakes his head, "Not really..." Feroy raises a browl, "Though it did catch me by suprise..." he says as his head rattles around, "But have you ever tried to confuse a Volcano? Guessing not, but trust me...It doesn't make a freakin' difference!" he holds up his hands and criss crosses them, *"Lava Fountain!"* he lets out a constant flow of lava that rains down on the entire area. 

Feroy dodges the first wave of the major flowof lava but he is still getting burnt by some of it, "Lava River!" it takes him a moment but when he figures out where the floor is he slams his hands on it and lets out lava that engulfs the ground, unfortunately he was unaware that they were on the roof of a building...

It sunk into the roof and made quick work of it, sending the two Captains to the floor. As they fall Derrick comes to once again, "Oh, this is better," his hands begin to heat up, *"Cindering Clap!"* he claps his hands together and lava flies out in every direction as they plummit to the ground.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 23, 2010)

-With Adam and Jefferson, a few months ago-
The pair that now hate each other didn't always. They used to be partners and best of friends. It was all changed in a short amount of time however by a troublesome pirate crew that threatened the well being of everyone in the town.
A large pirate crew consisting of 70, maybe 80 who called themselves, "The Scourges," one day decided that they wanted a brand new island resort for themselves. This island was the one they wanted to attack. They struck fast and hard, raping, murdering, and pillaging like true scum. The town had no choice but to rely on their two protectors, Jefferson and Adam. They were happy to draw their swords and fight The Scourges until they withdrew from the island.
The pair fought together and killed many of them, but there were too many good fighters up against them and there were only two of them. They fought and fought and eventually they got the attention of the captain of the crew. The Scourge himself. He was simply too tough for the both of them when backed up by his many numbers. Adam's only solution was to do a suicidal last attack that would kill the captain, but in return he would get killed by the captain's crew. Jefferson stopped him at the last minute and The Scourges went on to burn the entire town down.
After that, Adam ad Jefferson grew farther apart. Adam claimed he could have stopped it and Jefferson claimed it would have been foolish. After a while, the two grew a genuine hate for each other that turned into weekly destructive duals.
The two never forgot about The Scourges who never actually left the island. After they burned the town down they simply went deeper in, possibly to a different town that they could terrorize. Anyone who went on a quest to find out for sure never returned.
-In the present-
Rumor has it there's a man fighting them today called, "The Emancipator," Adam said, No one knows really. No one aside from me or Jefferson have the strength to go out and return alive. However none of us see the other fit to protect the town against threats in their absence. An attack could happen at any time and that reprobate will just get everyone killed, like I said before,
...
-On the same island, in a different town-
A guard in an elevated town watched vigilantly for enemies. He guarded a large camp that no one has ever broken in or out of. He was sweating. He knew danger was close. Knowing he was going to die didn't help him though. One moment he was alive, and the next there was a bullet in between his eyes. The Emancipator was conducting his attack.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 24, 2010)

-With Washington and Adam-
Washington was still trying to convince Adam to join his crew. The only last thing he could do was make a deal with Adam.
If you join me, together we can both track down The Scourge and destroy them. It would be easy for two people as strong as ourselves, Washington said
You must be hard of hearing. I said I won't leave this town. If I could I would take care of The Scourge myself, Adam said, Although I will admit. If it was possible for me to leave this town I'd love to go and find One Piece, Adam said.
There's other ways an island can be protected you know. Marines for start, Washington said.
Marines. I haven't heard them be mentioned in a while. I suppose if marines were on this island it would be safe, Adam said, Hear this offer. You need to work for me before I work for you. Go out, get marines on this island, and beat the shit out of Jefferson while you're at it and I'll join you, Adam said. Washington glared. It was as if Adam though he was in a position of power, Your scary face doesn't scare me, Washington. That's the only thing that will convince me, Adam said.
I thought your quarrel with Jefferson was your own, Washington said to Adam.
It is. However I haven't seen you fight. I need to know if your as strong as I am. I'd hate to be with someone weaker then me, Adam said. Washington wasn't happy, but he left to go visit Jefferson.
-With the Emancipator-
He was a half mile away from the camp he was attacking. His weapon had no scope, he had no magnifying equipment and it was gusty outside. Even still he shot everyone that he could strait in between the eyes. He didn't miss a single shot. However now all of the guards in his sight were dead. It was time to come in close.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 25, 2010)

*Derrick vs Feroy*
Feroy immediately started to spin his staff in a ferocious cycle in order to shield himself from the lava heading in his direction. This method proved efficient enough as he was able to block the lava that threatened him. Though, Feroy's prized staff began to melt after a few seconds. The lava proved much too hot for the antique. 

"Are you kidding me right now?!" Feroy said as both pirates hit the ground and Feroy watched in horror as his most valuable possession melted right before his eyes. 

Derrick chuckled a bit, "Haha, are you gonna cry now? Hahahaha!" 

The Hoax Pirate Captain's eyes now held a sinister look in them. The staff obviously held some type of deep meaning to Feroy. The pirate clenched his fist and anger seemed to overcome him for a bit. He closed his eyes for a moment and seemed to meditate, by the time he reopened his eyes he appeared to be calm once again.

"I've grown tired of you, Crimson Fist." Feroy said with a grin, "Be sure to give Davy Jones my regards when I send you to him."

"I won't be seeing him anytime soon, and if I did, I'd burn his ass too." Derrick said as his hands started to heat up once more and the temperature in the room was ascending. 

The two pirates charged at each other. 

*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!*​
The building they were in exploded into thousands of pieces. Both pirates were thrown in the opposite direction. How the building exploded is left to be determined, but obviously it was the work of the two pirates.

Feroy was thrown into one of the many streams that run through the island and Derrick was thrown into a large flowerbed (that he ended up burning to a crisp). The Hoax Pirate picked himself up out of the stream to hear the gasp of the many spectators. Derrick took to the sky with his lava geyser to locate his opponent in a more efficient manner.

"There you are!" There said heating up his fist, *"Lava fist!"* The Crimson fist pirate commanded as a lava in the form of a fist shot from his hand. 

*"Presto!"* Feroy commanded. Though, the Hoax Pirate did not move.  "What the hell?!" Feroy exclaimed as he hopped out of the way as quickly as he could. The lava collided with the stream and produced a large mist cloud.

*"Forza Spinta!"* Out of the mist came a giant palm tree that smacked into Derrick with amazing force, knocking him into a small shop. Feroy casually walked out of the mist holding the tree with one hand. It appeared that was Feroy's plan all along. He knew Derrick would shoot lava at him and once it collided with the water it would provide the ideal cover for him to get a free hit in.

*"Lava fountain!"* The shop was melted in a second as lava took over and shot into the sky. Feroy swung the tree at Derrick once again, but Derrick caught the tree and it instantly melted. The crimson fist pirate raced up to the surprised Feroy and punched him in the gut. 

*"Magma Surprise!"* Lava exploded from his fist and blasted Feroy down the street.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 25, 2010)

-With Washington-
Adam told him exactly where to find Jefferson. He lived in a small home on the other side of town where he wrote his letters to the people. As Washington made his way over there he thought of ways to fight him and still have him join with him. He decided that the easiest way to do this was to challenge Jefferson to a fight and if he won, he would join his crew. He wouldn't lose.
He made it to the correct house then knocked on his front door. Jefferson opened, Hello, He said, What can I do for you visitor? 
Can I come in, Jefferson? Washington asked.
Not unless you state your business- Jefferson was cut off.
My name is Washington,
Not unless you state your business, Washington. Jefferson said.
I'll cut strait to the point then, Jefferson. I saw your fight with Adam yesterday and I want a strong man like you as a part of my crew. Together we'll obtain One Piece, Washington said.
I apologize, Washington , but I have no interest in piracy or One Piece. As a matter of fact, I really don't care for pirates in general. If you want a crew member, search elsewhere, Jefferson said. He attempted to close the door, but Washington stopped it from closing by putting his foot in between the door and the door frame. Then he kicked it open. Not violently, but with enough force to make an effect.
No isn't an option, Mr. Jefferson,
 Washington said, Either you join my crew, or I beat the desire to join my crew in to you,
Oh please. Washington, I'm very busy. I don't have time to fight. Hell even Adam, he doesn't just come over here and attack me. He sends proper notice, Jefferson said.
I do things much differently, Washington said. He raised his fist, then punched Jefferson. It sent him flying across his house. Jefferson stood and grabbed his sword, If I defeat you, you must join my crew, Washington said.
I really don't care for you, Mr. Washington. If I defeat you, I'll call the marines and take you away forever, Jefferson said.
Washington smiled, Perfect, He said. Not only did he go along with this wager, he had a marine contact.
Jefferson grabbed his sword and slowly made his way closer to Washington. The two were going to fight.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 26, 2010)

*Derrick vs Feroy...*

The Crimson Fist Pirate Captain strolled down the street, hands in his pocket, "This little priss is more trouble than I thought," he says as he walked towards the end of the street that he had just blasted Feroy down. He spots a collapsed building and assumes that it was his handy work.

"Still alive in there punk?" he says spitting a bit of lava from his mouth, the lava burning through the ground instantly. The rubble shakes and a burnt Feroy steps out of it, "Of course, a little suprise like that couldn't keep down the next Pirate King," he says whipping some blood from his mouth.

"Oh good, I hate it when my weakling opponents get burnt too quickly," he says rolling his eyes. Feroy then charges, using his enhanced strength he throws a powerful punch straight for him. Derrick grabs his fist but it is so powerful that he begins sliding backwards, though he still holds on, *"Lava..."* he raises his leg as Feroy pushes him through the streets, *"Leg!"* he slams it into his side and lava begins pouring out, burning him until he is forced to end his charge. 

"Not how I normally use it but that'll do," he says throwing Feroy's arm downwards and then leaping onto his shoulders. He pushes off to get some air, *"Magma Geyser,"* he fires the magma from his feet and the pillar slams right into Feroy. He just barely manages to grab the end before the full force could slam into him, *"Lava Leg!"* he kicks the air and releases a cresent shaped blast of lava that burns right through his magma collumn and into Feroy's chest.

He then lands back on the ground while Feroy grabs his new wounds, "You're out of your league it seems," he says crossing his arms, "You should go home, Pirate King isn't really a position for weaklings. I'm sure you can buy plenty of pretty sticks without having to steal so I'd get on that, I mean what're you gona' use when you strut down the halls of the Grand Ball?"

*"Presto!"* he vanishes and reappears in front of the unexpecting Derrick, slamming his fist right into his gut. His eyes open wide and he goes crashing into the building, *"Presto,"* he next appears on top of the building and slams a hole through the roof. 

He dives down from the top and slams his fists into the Volcano Man's chest. Derrick leans back, swings upwards, and then kicks Feroy off of him and through the wall. He walks out of the hole and eyes the man known as "The Hoax." 

This guy was giving him more trouble than he'd ever admit, but he planned on ending this nuisence soon enough, "You know, I think I'll give you a going away present. If you manage to survive this it'll be a great story for all of your Country Club friends," he says removing his jacket and tossing it to the side, he then tosses his sun glasses on top of them. 

He clenches both his fists and begins to steam. Lava starts to leak out of every one of his pours, engulfing his entire body, leaving nothing but a pair of menacing eyes, *"Kīlauea,"* he says, the lava opening around his mouth as he speaks, "The time to play pirate is over, I'll show you the true risks of the seas!" he says punching forward, a large wave of lava pouring out of his arm.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 27, 2010)

*Derrick vs Feroy: The Conclusion*
Feroy watched in horror as Derrick basically transformed into a miniature volcano and spewed lava out of his body. The temperature was rapidly heating up the more lava and steam the Crimson Fist Pirate released. The Hoax Pirate didn't have anywhere to run or anything he could do to defend against lava. His opponent had the upper-hand every since the battle started with him being a lava-man and all.

*"Kīlauea,"* Derrick thrust his arm forward and a wave of lava came fourth, racing towards the Hoax Pirate.

Feroy was heavily breathing, "GAH! I can't use 'Presto' to escape. I've overused it already and my body won't be able to handle using it once more." The pirate said as he coughed up blood.  

Suddenly, Feroy heard a voice, the same voice he heard back in Cross Town when he was fighting the puppet. _"You're going to die!"_ The mysterious voice said. Oddly enough, it sounded as if it was the voice of a woman. 

"What the hell are you?!?!" Feroy said as he gripped his head. No response. Feroy looked back at the stream in bewilderment. "It can't be..." A weird glint appeared in the Hoax Pirates eyes as he bucked up. "Let's see if I'm right about who's doing the talking here."

Feroy closed his eyes and reopened them. His pupils looked as if they were spinning. Feroy held both of his arms in front of him, *"Manipolazione: Aqua!"* Feroy bellowed in an otherworldly voice that resounded throughout the island. 

"I'll be damned if I lose to you!" The stream behind Feroy picked up and whipped itself into a giant wave that rushed strait towards the incoming lava. The two forces collided, producing a miniature explosion and a cloud of steam. Many of the surrounding houses and people were blown away from the sheer force of the colliding elements. 

The steam slowly began to clear revealing the Hoax Pirate captain laying in the dried up stream, unconcense.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 27, 2010)

Byakoniyuri Vs Kurohyou Kaimetsu- The battle heats up.

Hachi quickly stopped the blade and spun around. "SUMMER  BREEZE!" The vibrations of his blade seemed to slice through the air itself, the blade spun round and round, the air seeming to follow behind it as it hummed along and with the sudden stop. When the blade came to it's final resting spot, the wind that had gathered behind it was released and flew forward in a great slash, forming a crescent blade that cut through the ground and made it's way to Kaimetsu. 

"Damn it." Kai rolled out of the way, the blade of wind sliced through one of the villagers huts and kept moving, cutting through two more buildings before stopping. "It has some power." Kai thought. "But the biggest fault is the blade itself, he uses the vibrations to cause the wind to follow it, but that blade was not created to vibrate, it is merely the side effect of our dear fathers true genius." He cracked a smile and stood up.

"Tigers Power." Kaimetsu hair parted in many sections forming strips of hair and sections of scalp like a tigers stripes. "Lion's Roar." He pulled his blade back, his arms muscles seeming to grow with each breath and veins throbbing. As Hachi watched him, he saw the image of a Lion behind Kaimetsu. "What does he mean to do?" Hachi's eyes widened as he understand fully what would happen and began to spin his blade around.

Before Kaimetsu swung his blade, the lion reared back and as the slash was released from the blade it jolted forward and released it's roar! The air mimicking it's voice. As the slash traveled forward, Hachi let his own fly and the two collided, releasing a circular slash from the contact point that shot outward, cutting through buildings like butter and cloud. By the time the slash faded out, the section of the city the two had been fighting in was nothing more then half houses and debris clogging the streets.

"Sunflowers birth." Hachi whispered as dust covered him. "Bring it Yuri!" The two charged forward. "Lion's Fang/Thousand Petal *BARRAGE!*" The attacks were much more severe this time, each miss punctured a hole in the buildings tens of feet away. Soon, the misses resulted in slashes forming on the walls and ground. The earth slowly being cut away as more and more slash marks formed on the ground around them. Each an swinging his blade wildly, the sound of steel hitting steel echoed through the empty streets. 

A few bodies were scattered here and there, victims dragged into the brothers quarrel. But the fight would end soon, Hachi had planned on it. He knew Kai well, both their styles had remained similar. "Falling Trees!" Hachi shouts and ducks low, then slams his shoulder into Kaimetsu open stomach as he charges forward, stops and slashes his brothers chest. "Nngh." Kai turns himself in the air and darts backward towards Hachi. "Clawing Paws!" He flips and pulls the metal strip down on his sheath, cutting through Hachi's shoulder. 

"NNGRAH!" Hachi stabs his hand into Kai's wound. "GRAH!" Kai shouts and backs away. "Huff...huff..." Both warriors breathe heavily. "I'll get you for that..." Kai smirks. "Will you now?" Hachi tilted his head. "What.. do you mean by that.""You've forgotten my true style..." Hachi held up a piece of dried flower. "You... bastard..." Kai coughed and his vision began to double. "What did you use!?" Hachi turned his back. "You'll know it soon enough. But there is no longer a need to fight you. Victory is mine brother." Kai grit his teeth and released a powerful lion's roar on Hachi, The Crimson fist pirate turned around quick enough to catch it on his chest and be sent backward through a few buildings.

"Don't... Don't think..." The world began to change colors, the cuts in the ground from their battle forming great canyons of immeasurable size. "Foxglove..." Kai thought, he knew the flower well, growing up with Byakoniyuri who loved flowers. He would tell his brother often about the effects of flowers and how some were poison and some were even powerful drugs. "You bastard...." Kaimetsu knew he could do nothing now. As long as he was under the hallucinogenic power of the Foxglove, he'd never know if he really hit Hachi. 

"It's... my victory..." Hachi coughed, his chest cut open from Kaimetsu last attack. "I'll see you." He slowly stood up, he was already far from Kaimetsu but he wanted to be further. It was then he saw the lava and water collide. "Damn it... That asshole better be alright." Hachi grumbled as he made his way towards his captain. He knew Sunflowers death was coming soon, but he wanted to make his way further at the very least, before he was unable to move.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 28, 2010)

-Washington vs. Jefferson-
Jefferson dashed forward and slashed at Washington. Washington side stepped and Jefferson ended up with his back facing Washington. Washington moved forward at Jefferson to get a hit on his back. Fortunately for Jefferson he was able to turn around fast enough to block the punch with the blunt side of his sword.
Jefferson grimaced. His hand was in pain. His grip weakened. He couldn't believe one punch that hit his sword could hurt his hand so much. Jefferson had lost his focus for too long. Washington struck with a roundhouse kick that easily connected with the side of Jefferson's face. He went flying until a solid brick wall that was attached to the side of a building stopped him.
Washington's attack didn't stop there. As soon as Jefferson stood Washington rushed forward and punched at Jefferson's face. Jefferson dodged it. However now he had a new problem. The wall was coming down. When Jefferson maneuvered to avoid the wall falling on him (which would only hurt him due to Washington's kick earlier) Washington tripped him and punted him far away from where he was originally standing. Jefferson was in a severe amount of pain. However he kept trucking. He stood.
I'll admit that your attacks are strong. Surly that strength is powered by a devil fruit, Jefferson said.
That statement offends me Jefferson, Washington said, I'll teach you better then to have the audacity to accuse me of using a devil fruit,
Washington ran forward. Jefferson focused as hard as he could. He looked for an opening and there it was. He dashed forward and got a clean hit. Right across the abdomen. Blood dripped from the wound. Washington glared at Jefferson. However he wasn't intimidated.
It seems you're not invincible after all, Jefferson remarked.
Washington charged again. Jefferson swung his sword vertically aiming for Washington's mid-line. Washington caught the blade in between his hands. That was exactly what Jefferson wanted him to do. He twisted his sword to the side, scraping the skin off of Washington's hands. Then he attempted to stab Washington's body, not so it would connect but so it would cut Washington's hands and injure him further. It was successful. 
After this they had a hard fight that lasted at least an hour. They fought equally just as Adams and Jefferson fight. However eventually Washington got the upper hand. He got a clean punch on Jefferson which sent him strait down to the floor. Before Jefferson could stand Washington stomped his foot in between Jefferson's shoulder blades. Then he knelt down and using the rest of his strength (which was hardly any at this point) punched Jefferson's face into the ground. He was still awake. Washington punched again. Still awake. One more time put him down.
Now all that was left was for Washington to show his body to Adam. The problem was he didn't have the strength to drag it to him.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 30, 2010)

-With Washington-
He sat down on the dirty floor in the middle of town to get his strength back. He looked down at Jefferson's unconscious body and frowned. Blood leaked from Jefferson's face and got Washington's shoes messy.
Perhaps that last attack was overkill, Washington said to himself, This blood is going to be quite a bother to get off my shoes,
He scratched his head because it itched then he decided it was time to drag Jefferson's body over to Adam. As he walked to Adam's house people began to fill the streets, staring at Washington. No one could believe Jefferson was defeated. Washington glared at anyone who looked him in the eyes. Anyone who saw that glare went back inside.
*Knock knock knock*
Open up Adam! Washington demanded. Adam opened the door, then looked down at Jefferson's body. Then he looked at Washington's body and saw all of the severe cuts he had on him, You will look me in the eyes, Washington said, You will call me Captain, Captain Washington, or Sir. Got it?
Where are the marines? Adam asked.
It's all but taken care of, Washington said, Jefferson has contacts,.
He could have gotten marines here this entire time? I'll be glad to never lay eyes on him again, Adam said.
He's coming with us. You better start to get along, Washington said.
Adam was shocked. However a deal is a deal, no matter how much he didn't like it.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 1, 2010)

*Derrick...*

He stands victorious in front of the downed Hoax Pirate, the Lava pours off of him and burns into the ground. He looks at Feroy, "Not bad Rich Boy, you'll be an obstacle in the future, but I'll handle you just like I did today..." he turns around and throws on his red jacket and slips on his sunglasses, "I'll be my own kind of King, the Pirate King..." he says looking into the distance.

He turns and then spots Hachi weakly making his way towards him, "Well, you sure look like shit, even worse than me," he says crossing his arms, "What the hell happened?"


----------



## MrChubz (May 1, 2010)

-With Washington-
He was back at Jefferson's house along with Jefferson who had just awoken a few seconds ago. Washington went strait to business.
Get your marine contact, Washington said.
What? Jefferson asked. He still didn't quite have it together.
You mentioned you could get the marines a while ago. Do it,  Washington demanded.
I suppose I can write him a letter, Jefferson said, However why would a pirate like you, he paused, And now me want a marine to come here onto this island? Jefferson asked.
Protection. This island stands no chance without them, Washington said, Now get to writing,


----------



## InfIchi (May 2, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Derrick...*
> 
> He stands victorious in front of the downed Hoax Pirate, the Lava pours off of him and burns into the ground. He looks at Feroy, "Not bad Rich Boy, you'll be an obstacle in the future, but I'll handle you just like I did today..." he turns around and throws on his red jacket and slips on his sunglasses, "I'll be my own kind of King, the Pirate King..." he says looking into the distance.
> 
> He turns and then spots Hachi weakly making his way towards him, "Well, you sure look like shit, even worse than me," he says crossing his arms, "What the hell happened?"



Hachi had been walking with his sword as a crutch for the past few blocks, the city was blurring to him and his legs felt like limp noodles. But his ears were sharp as ever, Derrick's voice seemed to cut through the dull buzz the city had been sending off like a knife through bread. "I found my long lost brother, Great guy really." Hachi commented. "We laughed, We cried, He sent me flying through the air and into a few buildings. Oh the fun we had." Hachi remarked sarcastically. 

"I won." He added, walking or rather limping, past his captain. "That's all that matters." Dante and Jasmine could testify to that, They had a scuffle with some other Hoax pirates, but the fights had ended before the captains or even Hachi's. Neither side taking a victory, but rather rushing off to see what was happening when they saw the massive streams of Lava in the air. Dante and Jasmine had come by Hachi's battle first and watched it like a child watches fireworks. "Think he'll be alright?" Jasmine and Dante stood behind a building a few blocks from Derick and Hachi. "The dumbass will be fine." Dante put in a cigarette and took a deep puff. "Idiots always are." Jasmine smirked.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 2, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Hachi had been walking with his sword as a crutch for the past few blocks, the city was blurring to him and his legs felt like limp noodles. But his ears were sharp as ever, Derrick's voice seemed to cut through the dull buzz the city had been sending off like a knife through bread. "I found my long lost brother, Great guy really." Hachi commented. "We laughed, We cried, He sent me flying through the air and into a few buildings. Oh the fun we had." Hachi remarked sarcastically.
> 
> "I won." He added, walking or rather limping, past his captain. "That's all that matters." Dante and Jasmine could testify to that, They had a scuffle with some other Hoax pirates, but the fights had ended before the captains or even Hachi's. Neither side taking a victory, but rather rushing off to see what was happening when they saw the massive streams of Lava in the air. Dante and Jasmine had come by Hachi's battle first and watched it like a child watches fireworks. "Think he'll be alright?" Jasmine and Dante stood behind a building a few blocks from Derick and Hachi. "The dumbass will be fine." Dante put in a cigarette and took a deep puff. "Idiots always are." Jasmine smirked.



Derrick listened to the whole story with a blank expression on his face. He then turned around to follow the limping swordsmen, "Well I'm sure your curious about my day!" he shouts, knowing it would bother Hachi in his condition.

"I FOUGHT SOME FANCILY DRESSED PIRATE! HE PUT UP A DECENT FIGHT BUT YOU KNOW THAT NO ONE CAN BEAT ME!" he shouts before walking up next to Hachi, "And I wouldn't expect me to carry you to the ship."

Vince flew around the skies of the area, he looked a little beat up, but his fight didn't get to finish after a nearby massive explosion. He lands down on the ship and lights a cigarette. Dante and Jasmine followed soon after, both a little beat up as well.

Derrick and Hachi then arrived, the worst of the group, especially Hachi, "Looks like we have a winner of the "who got their ass kicked the worst" conest," Dante comments, "Actually I won, and he claims he did but who knows for sure..." he says eyeing Hachi, "If I didn't win I'd probably be dead right now, or atleast lying in a back alley with a few missing limbs..."

"Awesome, so Jasmine get us out of here," Jace walks up and looks around at the crew, "What happened? And why wasn't I involved!" he shouts annoyed. Derrick places his hand on his shoulder, "You'll get em' next time," he says with a grin, "Now like I said, Jas-" the ship moves unexpectedly, "That works," he says as the ship heads out.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 2, 2010)

*About 18 hours later...*
Feroy Toglory slowly opened his eyes. The Hoax Pirate appeared to be in a cave lit by torches hidden inside the waterfall because a wall of water blocked the entrance/exit of it. Feroy could feel the heavy damage done to his body, but it was nothing he couldn't handle. Bandages covered the areas where he was severely damaged.

The Hoax Pirate Captain rose out of bed and rubbed his head. "Where the hell am I?" He said in a rather bewildered tone.

Feroy then looked over and saw a rather large figure sitting in a chair and examining him closely. The figure's face was hidden by a mask. "Who are you?!" Feroy said in a rather alarmed tone.

The figure lifted its hand in a clam manner, "Please calm down. I am the one who found you and nursed you back to health after your grand battle." The figure said.

Memories of Fery's fight with the Crimson Fist Pirate flooded back into Feroy's head. "Oh, that magma guy that I beat. Yes, he put up one hell of a fight, but in the end he was no match for me." Feroy said with a bit of triumph. He was completely ignorant to the fact that he lost and was on-conscience. Feroy then raised a brow at the figure, "What made you want to nurse me back to health?"

"I was interested in you. How exactly did you control the stream like that? That only person I've ever known to have any control over water was Jinbei-sama and you surely are not a fishman. Do you have a devil fruit ability?" The figure asked.

"I have no need for a pathetic devil fruit." Feroy rebutted plainly. "I'm just naturally talented."

"I see," The figure said, "It was absolutely spectacular if I do say so myself.

There was a long pause followed by an awkward silence. 

The figure held up a bow and arrow and aimed it at Feroy. "Thank you for the information. Good bye now, and please forgive me for this later." The figure said as the arrow somehow had an electric current surging through it.

"Ughh." Feroy quickly moved out of the way of the arrow as fast as his injured body could carry him. The arrow narrowly missed him. It went right through the stone wall and continued on. 

The figure prepared a another arrow, but Feroy seemed prepared for this one. He looked the figure straight in the eyes. Feroy's eyes looked as if they were now spinning. 

*"TERRORE!"* Feroy exclaimed in an otherworldly voice. 

The figure stopped in its tracks. It dropped the bow and arrow to the ground and was shaking violently. Feroy grinned. He looked over to the damage caused by the arrow and was greatly impressed. 

"Word to the wise: Don't try to kill the future Pirate King, you fool." Feroy said as he punched the shaken figure. 

The figure got up, its mask now removed. There was a fishman standing in the presence of Feroy. "A fishman, eh?"

"Indeed." The fishman replied. "My name is Charmo." 

"Tell your name to the person who'll be engraving your tombstone, not me." Feroy said with a bit of hostility in his voice. 

"Please," The fishman started speaking, "I have a goal to accomplish and you seem like the kind of person I'll need to stick by. Your power is great. I can assist you in becoming the Pirate King." The fishman pleaded.

Feroy turned and began walking out of the cave. "No." Feroy said walking towards the wall of water. "Now how will I get-"

Charmo had ran behind Feroy, grabbed him, and leaped through the wall of water without any trouble. He placed Feroy before a Marine group that had been called because of the numerous fights occurring on the island. 

"That's one of them!"
"Feroy 'The Hoax' Toglory!!"
"Apprehend him immediately!"

The small marine group charged at Feroy. *"Gentle fish-Excuses."* Each marine now had a hole in their chest as they fell to the ground.

"Forgive me, kind fellows." Charmo said an an earnest manner.

Feroy beckoned for Charmo to follow him as he went to rejoin the rest of his crew, "Let's go, Charmo."

"Yes sir."


----------



## MrChubz (May 2, 2010)

-With Washington and Jefferson-
There, Jefferson said, Hopefully this letter will convince the marines to occupy this island. As your first mate, Captain, I demand to know what we're doing next,
You're not the first mate, Washington informed Jefferson.
I didn't realize you already had a crew. I can't wait to acquaint myself with him, Jefferson said.
It's Adam, Washington out bluntly.
You're kidding! What are we going to do with that useless animal around? Jefferson asked.
The first thing we're going to do with him around is defeat "The Scourge," then we'll get a ship and set sail, Washington said. Jefferson raised an eyebrow, Lets meet with Adam,
-Later-
Jefferson and Washington went to Adam's home where Washington explained what they were going to do. The plan in a nutshell was go find where The Scourge was located, have Washington infiltrate them, then wait for the right time and all three of them attack. So they set off to find where they were.
-With the Emancipator-
It was over. He killed every hostile in that camp. Everyone who had been imprisoned was set free to live their lives once again. He blew the smoke away from the top of the barrel then found a cot and got some sleep.
After a good night's rest he awoke. He stretched, got dressed, made sure his weapon was ready for action then set out for his next mission. His last mission. He heard rustling in the forest that surrounded the camp. Slowly he scanned the area and spotted three people, 2 bickering, 1 with a pissed off expression on his face.
He raised his gun and fired at the pissed off looking one. The bullet flew in the air, strait on target. The man with the pissed off expression swatted the bullet out of his trajectory. Suddenly, The Emancipator noticed, the three men were alert. However he wasn't spotted.
He fired 2 bullets, at the 2 who were bickering. One of them deflected the bullet going at him with the sharp end of his sword. That one had red hair. The other used the blunt end of his sword to hit it back from where it came from as if it were a tennis ball or something.
The three used the bullet that was swatted back to spot The Emancipator. They rushed at him and were covering ground fast. The Emancipator now loaded some specialty bullets. He fired 1 at the pissed off looking man. An explosive round. Fortunately for the man he decided to dodge this one instead of swat it away. The round caused an explosion easily capable of leveling a building.
He fired three shots at the one with the red hair. they hit right in front of his feet, exactly where he was aiming. These rounds emitted a knockout gas. The red haired man stopped and began coughing.
Then The Emancipator was caught by surprise. One of them had gotten close. He had a sword. He swung at The Emancipator, who dodged by ducking under the sword, then he swung with his rifle. However his rifle was caught mid-attack by the pissed off looking one.
It's over. Surrender.


----------



## MrChubz (May 3, 2010)

-With Washington, Adam, Jefferson, and The Emancipator-
I suppose it's over then. Just kill me quick, The Emancipator said.
First we have business with you, Washington said to The Emancipator, What's your name?
Lincoln, he said.
Lincoln. Sounds like a noble name. It's a shame the man didn't live up to it, Washington said.
I've more then lived up to it. It's you who have lived your life under a tyrant, Scourge, Lincoln said.
Did you just call him, "Scourge?" Adam asked.
I did indeed, Lincoln said in response.
We're not with The Scourge. Now it seems obvious you're not either, Adam said. He put his sword away, Washington stop putting pressure on Lincoln,
You misspoke twice Adam. My first grievance is you do not tell me what to do. The second is that you call me Captain, Washington scolded Adam. Washington looked over at Jefferson who was hacking, coughing, and barley stumbling over to the rest. He looked at Lincoln, Will he be alright? Washington asked him.
Why should I tell you? Lincoln asked.
We're not Scourge, that's why. We thought you were Scourge. Washington explained.
I guess I have no choice but to believe you, Lincoln said, He'll be fine,


----------



## Pyro (May 4, 2010)

*Aboard The Dagger*


Gatrom watched from the seat behind the wheel as a island came into focus. It was not a large island but from the looks of it, it was filled with a fast jungle. 

In the distance he could hear the sounds of wildlife as they called out to each other. However, there was a much louder and closer sound, and it was that of his Captain snoring on the deck of the ship. 

Hey! I see land! I think we might want to check this place out. It doesn't look like the marines are here and we could use the entertainment. I'm tired of Amelia beating me in shogi every day.

As the island approached a port appeared. Gatrom turned the wheel and by the time the crew was gathered all together, (and woken up), they were safely docked.

Gatrom was the first to hop out of the boat, bringing the rope ladder down with him so the rest of the crew could get out.

"This place looks like it could be fun..." he mumbled to himself as he looked at the town.


----------



## MrChubz (May 4, 2010)

-With Washington, Adam, Jefferson, and Lincoln-
Lincoln told Washington and Adam everything he knew about The Scourge. Jefferson was still recovering from Lincoln's knock out gas. Since they first attacked Adam and Jefferson's hometown, The Scourge moved further into the island to set-up operations. What they found were a lot of smaller, defenseless towns. Not only were they good to recruit new pirates at, but they were extremely easy to pillage. Good turnout too, unlike Adam and Jefferson's hometown who had two fighters who could kill quite a few of them each time they entered, and had a turnout that wasn't worth the loss of man power. 
One other thing they did was capture people. It was a fear tactic. Join us or you'll be locked up for life. That's where Lincoln came in. He was a 1 man army, assaulting prison's from a distance the guards couldn't even see, then when they were weak he would come in, mop up, and free the captured. Because of this, he earned the nickname, "The Emancipator,"
The last mission he did was the last prison camp. Which meant the only thing left was the last of The Scourge. It would be quite a feat for him to do by himself, however with 3 more accomplished fighters by his side, it was doable.
After Lincoln explained all of this, Washington had 1 last question, for Lincoln, Adam, and Jefferson, Exactly how strong is the leader of this whole thing?
I couldn't tell you, Lincoln said, No one I've ever met has seen him fight seriously, Lincoln said.
Neither Jefferson nor I got to fight him or see him go all out, Adam said, He could be someone we can defeat with ease, or he could be stronger then all of us combined. There's no way of knowing,
Well then. There's only one thing we can do. Lincoln, guide us to them, Washington said.
I'd be glad to, Lincoln said.


----------



## Chaos (May 5, 2010)

*Dean "Gouger" Spore*

The trees, the trees, the majestic green of the huge and dense trees. The assassin could see it, could see them coming closer. He could see the birds chirping on one branch, could see the ants walking, busily gathering whatever ants eat on the other. He could see everyth-

SMACK!

Dean hit the trunk of the huge tree in full swing, the impact rattling his teeth. "Goddamnit!" The hood fell off his head, revealing a positively terrified face as Dean started falling from tree. "Oh FUCK! Suingu Suingu no Emergency Chain!" The last words came out with a strange gurgle as a chain shot out from Dean's mouth and tangled around the tree. "Ugh" Dean looked up, then down, dangling from his precarious perch. What would people think when they saw him hanging like this? Certainly not a cool sight, especially considering the warm and wet spot that was widening on the legpiece of his white robe. Dean shrugged it off. Firstly, no one would see him. He was in the middle of the freaking jungle. Secondly, he couldn't think of anyone who wouldn't wet himself when suspended from a mouth chain fifty meters in the air, in the middle of a jungle that housed some vicious creatures. 

Dean started to carefully make the chain longer, thus lowering himself slowly to the ground. His feet worked in union with the steel thing, keeping a good foothold. Dean's eyes were darting around like crazy. He didn't like to be unable to see what was going on beneath him, behind him and to the sides. _An assassin has no blind spot._ Dean sighed, or he tried to. His blind spot was at this point about 300 degrees. Nothing to brag about. Quite the opposite, really. He threw his right hand in the air, losing his balance. His leg slammed painfully into the tree, but he paid it no heed. "Suingu Suingu no Swing" A sturdy rope shot out of his hand, winding itself around a tree on the opposite side of the clearing. I really need to think of a better name for that move... Dean thought as he released the mouth chain and swung free of the tree and over the clearing. His other hand pumped, producing a similar rope to another tree, causing Dean to change direction. He brought himself to a skidding stop on the ground, made a strange involuntary hop and got one one knee, examining the wound the rough tree had made on his leg. "T'is nothing then" was the conclusion as he stood up again, glancing around. That Picao bird he had been chasing had surely escaped by now. It would be another day without dinner.

Dean put his hood back into place and put his hand on his weapons. They were still there. He would survive. The assassin climbed the tree closest to him. It was time to go back home again.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 5, 2010)

*Deadwood Island/The West Blue...*
Two World Government Agents, a youthful looking female with close cropped brown hair and shockingly violet eyes, and an older bald headed man wearing dark shades, walked up a desolate dirt road. Both of them wore immaculate black suits. Behind them lay a bustling town in the distance, and in front of them a lone house sitting on a grassy field far away from the hustle and bustle of the town.  

The female agent bristled slightly underneath her finely tailored black suit, which she wore with a wide open collar. She looked uneasily at the house in front of them and then at her much taller partner. "I don't like this," she muttered in a low voice, "I feel like she's watching us right now."  

The older agent shrugged his shoulders at her, his eyes covered by his pitch black sunglasses. "She probably is, and we wouldn't have gotten this close if she didn't want us to. So relax rookie!"

They approached the house and walked through an opening in a white picket fence that surrounded the quaint cottage like abode. The agents stopped at the front porch, to their surprise a piece of paper had been stuck into one of the porch beams, reading...

I'm in the backyard 

Both agents looked at each other for a second before heading around the house toward the rear where a small backyard lay. They both stopped short as they came upon the person they were ordered to send a message to. A woman was kneeling in the middle of a garden, with her back to them, wearing a floppy garden hat that covered much of her head, and gardening gloves. She wore denim jeans and a loose fitting work shirt, both stained with dirt. The woman hummed to herself as she dug a hole in the ground with a trowel, not seeming to take any notice of the agents. 

After several minutes of waiting for the woman to say something, finally the male agent cleared his throat to get her attention. The woman stopped humming at the noise. 

"Leave me alone. I don't wanna talk to you," she said simply, with no hint of threat or malice in her voice. 

"We can't do that. You should know better," the male agents responded tersely. 

The woman sighed audibly and slowly removed her gloves, and then her floppy hat, revealing bright strawberry blond hair tied into a bun. As she got to her feet both agents tensed slightly. 

"I'm retired..." the woman said in a tired voice as she turned around to face the agents, "...fella." 

She wore a black eye patch over her left eye but her right eye shown brightly with a light green hue, and with the sharpness of a Hawk. She focused her gaze on the agents and for a second the color in her eye seemed to flare with intensity like an emerald supernova. Suddenly the female agent began to swoon off balance, before collapsing to the ground. Her partner shook his head as if embarrassed, "Fuckin rookie," he muttered under his breath, although even he was visibly sweating.

"You didn't need to do that," he told the woman as he picked his partner up and heaved her over his right shoulder. "Annie..."


----------



## MrChubz (May 5, 2010)

-With Washington, Lincoln, Jefferson, and Adam-
It didn't take long to reach The Scourge's base of operations. It used to be a small town with some tall buildings. However now, all of the residents either joined with them, were killed, or were captured (however freed by Lincoln). It wasn't well guarded and the place operated like a town normally would. They lived in houses, they went to shops and traded, and they had jobs. The Scourge couldn't even be called pirates anymore. Bandits would be a better label for them.
However today was the day for their jig to end.Lincoln drew 1st blood. For a far distance, Lincoln fired 5 shots in less then an instant. The result was 5 kills. Now everyone was alert and up in arms. They rushed out to see where the threat was but our heroes were too far away to be spotted.
That's right, Lincoln said as he fired 5 more shots, thus killing 5 more men, Rush out right where I can see you. As long as you guys keep being idiots, I can keep killing you,
Lincoln killed 5 more before the enemies got smart. Now they were taking cover. It was time for the team to move in close. They came in like ghosts. Much too fast for anyone to react. People were being destroyed left and right. It was a massacre. No one stood a chance. That is until they got the attention of the captain, The Scourge himself.
He was a few blocks down and was unnoticed by The Presidents.
That won't do, He said to himself, They can't not know I'm here, He stood next to a 2 story building made of stone. He looked over at it, then tapped it with his knuckles on his right hand. The building crashed quickly, Good, I have their attention


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 6, 2010)

*Gorilla Island...*
Phoenix D. Rose slept contentedly, splayed face up right over the prow of _the Dagger_, her arms and leg's dangling downwards just a few feet over the water. When not training, fighting, trying in vain to regain the ability to swim again (so far she's 0 for 106 against old Davy Jones), or pretending to order the crew around, sleeping has been her default mode.  

In her dreams she had finally reached the end of the Grand Line, the fabled island of Raftel, where she's having a dance party with Monkey D. Luffy, Gol D. Roger, and Whitebeard (the most badass Pirate of all time in her opinion). 

Just as Rose was about to challenge Whitebeard to an arm wrestling contest, suddenly a thunderous impact to her head rudely shocked her out of her dream. 

"OW! Who hit me!?" Rose shouted as she sat up bolt right, rubbing a bruise on the back of her head. She quickly turned herself around only to come face to face with her older sister, Amelia. 

In reality even though they both looked very similar (and that's where the similarities between them ended), Amelia was only her half sister. They shared the same mother but different fathers. Rose never really saw the difference to be honest though, half, full, whatever, they're both 100% blood in her book, and she'd do anything for her. 

"What didja do that for!?" Rose asked Amelia with a pouting gesture.  

Amelia glared back at Rose impatiently with her arms crossed. She would bother to lecture Rose about the danger of sleeping so close to the water and how easily the girl could fall over and drown, but then it would just go in one ear and out the other. 

"We've reached the next island. Didn't you hear Gatrom?" Amelia replied, pointing beyond Rose and towards a green shrouded island in the distance.

Rose's eyes widened eagerly as she noticed the island for the first time. "Finally!" 

"Let's try and avoid any trouble this time out, okay?" 

"You got it!" Rose responded matter of factly while eying the island in the distance, knowing full well that trouble is exactly what she planned to get into. A Pirate that didn't get into a trouble would be like a Shark that has suddenly decided to become a vegetarian. Some universal laws just can never be broken. 

As they docked into the nearby harbor Rose couldn't help but admire the beauty of the jungle enshrouded island. "This place looks like it could be fun..." Gatrom mumbled to himself as he looked at the town. 

Rose nodded in agreement, however Amelia eyed Gatrom sternly at the mention of fun, which is just another word for trouble in her opinion, but she let it pass. He's at least more level headed then Rose. 

"It says on the map that this place is called Gorilla Island," Amelia announced while leaning over the railing. As she scanned the jungle interior of the island with her sharp eyed vision she could see why the island had inherited such a name. Truly the heart of darkness she mused. 

"Oooh! I always wanted to fight a Gorilla!" Rose clapped excitedly. "Maybe there's even a talkin' Gorilla somewhere's around here, and we can ask it to join our crew!"

Rose had never seen a Gorilla except in a book about animals that Amelia had back at home, pretty much the only book Amelia possessed (most of which had titles Rose couldn't even pronounce) that she ever bothered to look at.

Amelia ignored her sister Rose and quickly distributed a list of supplies they were in need of, to both Gatrom and Jax. Basic things like food (especially fresh fruit), and drinking water were definitely running low.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2010)

Upon hearing Gatrom's call, Jax's eyes snapped open. He was awake immediately...well, almost immediately anyway.

Wait a second. What the hell?

Jax shook his head vigorously, rubbing his eyes to get the sleep out. He was getting soft, _already_. he wasn't even a month out of Kent's grueling schedule, but his discipline was already beginning to crack. Hell, he had slept for 8 hours last night. He couldn't remember the last time he slept that long.

Jax sighed and threw a spare shirt on, running his hand through his hair and trying to get it down into a reasonable position. It still looked like a mess, but he didn't really care. The rest of the crew was already on the deck, Rose chattering happily.

"Oooh! I always wanted to fight a Gorilla!" Rose clapped excitedly. "Maybe there's even a talkin' Gorilla somewhere's around here, and we can ask it to join our crew!"

Jax grinned slightly. He had to admit it, Rose's constant good mood seemed to be infectious. He was taking a liking to the younger girl. Kent wouldn't approve. 

Well. Screw Kent. Amelia handed him a list of supplies, and Jax compared them to his mental list of what he would need. He had left his armory back with Keith, and would definitely need to replace that ASAP. Other than that, he had nothing, except maybe a book. 

"It's about time we hit land." Jax said, sitting on top of the rail and preparing to drop down. "Now maybe the bruises Gatrom gave me will have time to heal." He held up his wrists, which were heavily bruised from protecting his face from Gatrom's fists.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 6, 2010)

*
Deadwood Island/The West Blue...*
Annie looked at the World Government agent and his unconscious partner with an annoyed expression. This had been the third visit this month alone, and always the same message, _'We want you back,'_ and every time the message became a little bit more threatening. Annie had given up her title of Shichibukai and willingly walked away from a life that most Pirates dreamed of. 

She returned home to the same island and same house where she was born and raised. A place where she thought she'd have a shot at a new life, and a fresh beginning, away from the troubles of the world. This was where she planned on starting a family. However as she looked at the bald headed agent in the black suit, she realized that some people just can't let sleeping dogs lie. They can't just leave well enough alone she thought to herself. No they keep coming back for more because they think they own the world, and they think they own me. 

"You entered into a sacred pact with the World Government, Annie. That's not just something you can casually walk away from without any consequences," the agent told her. 

Annie shook her head and gestured at her garden and the cottage like house. "I'm just mindin' my own business fella. Livin' my own tiny little life in this tiny part of the world. I'm not botherin' anyone!" 

"So why don't you tell your bosses to let me be, and none you will ever hear a peep out of little 'ole Annie ever again!"  Annie wiped her hands together for emphasis. 

"No can do. The only thing standing in between chaos and order is the great World Government and they need you, we need you...and you will comply," the agent responded bluntly. Annie couldn't help but smirk at his boldness, despite his clear nervousness. 

"And who's gonna make me?" Annie responded while taking another step towards him.

The agent casually pointed his right hand towards the coastline, which glittered bright blue in the distance. This incredible view was why Annie's mother had built this house here to begin with. 

"Look," the agent replied simply as he pointed towards the coast. 

Annie shifted her gaze towards the coastline and "looked." Not with her eyes though, but with something else entirely. Anne focused on the sounds coming from the distance, she could hear the conversations of the people in the nearby town and feel their presences, but that wasn't important so she drowned it out into the background, like lowering the volume on a radio. She focused her sense straight towards where the agent was pointing. At first all there was was empty sea, but then her eyes widened from what she felt.  

_Ten miles off of the coast of Deadwood Island..._
Five Super Buster Warships lay in wait out of attack range, each one commanded by a Marine Vice Admiral. Annie counted over 200 Marines on each ship, and not all of them random grunts either. Some of them felt like some tough hardcases. 
_
Back on Deadwood Island..._
Annie looked back at the agent with a look of killing intent on her face but he stood his ground nonetheless. She could tell he knew he had her where he wanted her. Right between a goddamn rock and a hard place.  

"It's overkill I must admit, but we needed to show you just how serious we are. Can you fight five Vice Admirals at the same time, plus defend every man, woman, and child, on this island from total incineration?" the agent asked her casually. 

"You have twelve hours to give us your decision!" The agent declared before suddenly leaping high into the sky with his partner resting over his shoulder, kicking powerfully at the air as he disappeared over the horizon. 

Annie turned towards the town in the distance, filled with people who had no idea of the potential destruction waiting at their doorstep. Then she looked at her unfinished garden which she hoped would bloom by summer. A summer that probably wouldn't come for a long time she suddenly realized.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 6, 2010)

*With Helen and Robbie...*
Helen sat with a bored face on the edge of a rooftop amid the devastated aftermath wrought during the fight with the Devils Luck Pirates. The battle with this other crew didn't interest her in the slightest once she realized that they had no other sword users to fight. Back in the old days she would've jumped in and supported her old Captain if he had been in a fight, but these weren't the old days. Joining this crew was just a means to an end for her and she had no personal affection for any of them to begin with. Maybe that would change in the future but she doubted it. 

Kaimetsu's battle with the other swordsman was at least mildly amusing and she made a mental note to challenge the grim faced Samurai in the near future. Helen had also been surprised by Feroy's show of power. She had no clue where Robbie was though, not that she really cared. She wasn't his babysitter and he could take care of himself. 

Right on cue Robbie landed behind her in his hybrid Griffin form. No one else in the crew had seen his Griffin form yet except for Helen. In a second his body morphed back into his Human form, a tan skinned male of average height. 

"You missed the fun where were you?" Helen asked while keeping her back to him. 

"I was getting some supplies on the far side of this island," Robbie responded. Which is only half true. He had originally gone out to fetch supplies but then he ended up going to a bar and trying to pick up a few of the local chicks instead. 

"What happened here anyways?" Robbie asked. 

Helen shrugged, "Just a casual disagreement between our crew and another."

Helen got up and looked down over the edge of the roof, "We should get back to the ship," she said, before leaping downward to the street below. Robbie followed her, not regretting the fact that he missed out on the action. He had acquired the den den mushi numbers of five different chicks (a personal record for him), each one of course assured that they were the only one for him.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 6, 2010)

_*With the Crimson Fist Pirates...*_

It had been a few days since their encounter with the...well whoever those guys were, no one really remembered their names. Derrick stood at the front of the ship, holding his red jacket over his shoulder. He stretched out, a little beat up still but no big deal, Hachi on the other hand could use a good look at, though he'd never admit it.

"Approaching an island..." Vince says dully, "Yes...I can see..." Derrick says taking a look at the small island in front of them, "Place looks boring as hell...Whatever, we'd better find a doctor there, a certain swordsmen got a nasty paper cut," he says rolling his eyes towards Hachi.

He had little tolerance for aches and pains, even the serious ones, the Captain found them to be excuses and he wouldn't allow weaklings on his crew. They docked the ship on the grassy island, "Looks like there's a town in the middle of the island," Albert spots from the crow's nest.

"Ok, Hachi and anyone else who has some scratches they want examined, follow me," he says heading towards the town.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 7, 2010)

*Deadwood Island/The West Blue...*
Annie packed her things into a rucksack placed on the edge of her bed, pretty much just a spare change of clothes, some extra gun cartridges, and a few old black and white photos of her mother and younger brother (both long gone). Everything else she'd just leave behind. It would all be waiting for her anyway when she got back...if she got back. 

She wore a long dark brown leather duster coat over an open collared denim shirt that cut off at the midriff, showing her pierced bellybutton. Over her head she also wore a matching cowboy hat, slightly tilted over her forehead. Her shoulder length blond hair hung loosely under the hat with a thick golden strand covering the left side of her face (where she had lost her eye). Across her hips was strung a thick leather gunbelt, holding two bright golden revolvers. 

As Annie exited the front door she took one last look at the living room with a forlorn stare. She still hadn't even completely moved in yet. Unpacked boxes lay stacked all about. She could almost hear the happy sounds of children playing and laughing, but whether those were the sounds of voices yet to come, or of the past, she wasn't quite sure.  

"One of these days," Annie muttered quietly before slamming the door shut. She didn't bother to lock the door. No one would dare enter while she was gone, everyone on the island knew better then that.

Annie headed towards a small horse stall over by the side of the house and mounted a chestnut brown Quarter Horse, which she had nicknamed Shin. The horse was a bit of a clumsy meat head, so the name fit quite well. Just before she was about to get going suddenly a voice called out to her. 

"Ms. Annie!" 

Annie turned around and smirked at the gang of kids, mostly nine or ten, running towards her from down the road. Most of them were orphans who stuck together and looked after each other just to get by. Annie had taken a liking to them and would play with them from time to time and tell them stories of her old adventures. 

"Can you play cops and robbers with us Annie?" a short girl with bright curly red hair asked hopefully.

Annie shook her head. "Nope sorry guys. I'm going on a trip."

The children all frowned glumly at this and sighed audibly with disappointment. Which made Annie frown slightly. "Where ya goin?" one of the kids asked. "Are ya goin on a aventure?" another asked brightly. 

"I'm going to fight some bad guys," she responded, even though she was technically working with the  people she considered to be the real bad guys.  "Don't worry I'll be back before you know it." She didn't believe this part either. 

Annie reached into the inner fold of her brown leather duster and tossed the kids a small leather money bag filled with Beri.  "Watch my house for me while I'm away...AND SHARE THAT MONEY!"  she added with a sharp eye. 

"Giddy yup!"  Annie kicked her spurs into her horse and set off at a fast gallop, disappearing over the distance in seconds. 

_The Docks..._
Annie left her horse with the harbormaster who had promised to take care of him while she was gone. At the end of the dock they were already waiting for her. Five black suited World Government agents stood on the deck of a medium sized unmarked ship. Annie slowly boarded and gave the agents a curt nod. 

"So where are you fools taking me? Impel Down?"  She figured they'd try and throw her into Level 6 just to teach her a lesson for trying to abdicate her Shichibukai title and going AWOL.

"They thought about that at first but we need you on the front lines, not rotting away in some pit. No we're headed to Mariejois," one of the agents responded. 

"Welcome back to the club...Shichibukai Annie."


----------



## InfIchi (May 7, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> _*With the Crimson Fist Pirates...*_
> 
> It had been a few days since their encounter with the...well whoever those guys were, no one really remembered their names. Derrick stood at the front of the ship, holding his red jacket over his shoulder. He stretched out, a little beat up still but no big deal, Hachi on the other hand could use a good look at, though he'd never admit it.
> 
> ...



"I'm fine." Hachi remarked, spreading some salve on his wound before he began to wrap it. "I don't need a Doctor or anything to fix me up." He nodded and slowly stood up. Patting his chest and showing the smallest wince, proof he was trying to hide his pain. "See. Fine." To a true samurai, showing weakness was a sin. Hachi refused to show it, especially when it was his brother who had inflicted the wounds on his chest. "Really?" Jasmine pat hachi's back as hard as she could. "GUA...." Hachi began to scream but quickly cut it off. "S...see.... I..I'm... F...fine..." His right eye twitched as he struggled to hold back the rest of the scream.

"Quit acting tough." Dante grumbled and walked past Hachi. "You just get your ass out there and get healed, We don't need a fuckin broken swordsman slowing us down." Hachi's eye twitched again. "You think you're being funny bastard?" He asked. "Oh? You trying to challenge me in your state!?" Dante smirked, both men butting heads and lightning crashing between their eyes. "Bring it on, i'll shove some pepper in that wound and see how you like the burn!"


With Kaimetsu-

His wounds had healed and the effects of the poison were gone. "That bastard." He he had begun to hate this island, hate it greatly. "Lion's roar." And without a second thought, he was crushing the buildings trying to find Hachi. "I'll slaughter this island until someone tells me where he is." He looked around, the citizens were frightened, but no words of where his prey was. "If that's the case." He sliced the head of an elderly man clean off. "I'll show you the level of my hatred."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 7, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> With Kaimetsu-
> 
> His wounds had healed and the effects of the poison were gone. "That bastard." He he had begun to hate this island, hate it greatly. "Lion's roar." And without a second thought, he was crushing the buildings trying to find Hachi. "I'll slaughter this island until someone tells me where he is." He looked around, the citizens were frightened, but no words of where his prey was. "If that's the case." He sliced the head of an elderly man clean off. "I'll show you the level of my hatred."



As Helen and Robbie turned the corner they could hear a loud ruckus. Suddenly an old man's head rolled across the street towards them. Helen stopped the head with her right heel, as if it were a soccer ball. She looked down at the horrified gaze, perpetually etched in the old man's eyes and then looked up towards an enraged Kaimetsu. 

"Well it looks like someone forgot to have their tea this morning," Robbie muttered under his breath. 

Helen turned towards Robbie with a gesture that said to shut it. Robbie wasn't a swordsman so he couldn't understand what it was like. To lose against another swordsman was like losing a part of your soul, or at least that's how she felt about it. You'd never regain that part of your soul until you could grow strong enough and defeat the one who took it from you. 

As Kaimetsu collapsed another building filled with townsfolk, she could understand his rage. Helen had felt that same rage after she had been defeated by Betty, the woman who she believed  held a part of her soul until Helen grew strong enough to kill her and take it back. However she had long ago learned how to funnel her rage (and she surely had plenty of things in her cursed life to be angry and bitter about) into more positive emotions. Such wanton destruction, with no rhyme or reason just wasn't her style. Thankfully she was still very far from traveling down that dark road. 

Kaimetsu moved in to slice another innocent bystander in half, a poor fellow who was on his knees, begging and pleading. At the last second Helen managed to intercept Kaimetsu's whirling slash and block his attack with her own sword, Benihime. Kaimetsu's stroke was so powerful that Helen had to use a two handed grip, feeling her arms vibrate slightly. 

"Your opponent defeated you and is long gone. Accept it and move on," she told him in a calm voice, her iceberg blue eyes totally serene. "But if you still wish to rage, then feel free to take it out on someone who can at least defend herself..." 

Across the street, Robbie facepalmed and shook his head. If this got serious then he'd have to take Helen's side, even though that Samurai dude really creeped him out. Every time he told the guy good morning on the ship, he'd just look back at Robbie wordlessly with a blank face. _What a fuckin weirdo._


----------



## InfIchi (May 7, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Kaimetsu moved in to slice another innocent bystander in half, a poor fellow who was on his knees, begging and pleading. At the last second Helen managed to intercept Kaimetsu's whirling slash and block his attack with her own sword, Benihime. Kaimetsu's stroke was so powerful that Helen had to use a two handed grip, feeling her arms vibrate slightly.
> 
> "Your opponent defeated you and is long gone. Accept it and move on," she told him in a calm voice, her iceberg blue eyes totally serene. "But if you still wish to rage, then feel free to take it out on someone who can at least defend herself..."
> _._



"There will be no accepting of defeat." Kaimetsu spoke calmly, his arms shaking slightly as Helen tried to hold back his blade. "Kurohyou Kaimetsu, I was given this name when i was a child. Do you understand? I was given the name Black Panther of Destruction... How can a panther... LOSE TO A FLOWER!!!" He screamed and began to press down harder, his hair beginning to flare up into a lion's mane. "Lion's fang Barrage!" He shouts and pulls his blade back before beginning is barrage of piercing attacks.

Ten years ago- Wano Country-

"Zeran, Are you sure about this?" A small brown haired child spoke from behind the statue of a horse. "Of course I'm sure about this Daiho!" A black haired boy grinned. "Look, now that pops is dead we need to take care of ourselves right! So how else do you expect us to handle this!? We've been alone for three years now!" Daiho gulped. "Grab your blade." Zeran grumbled. "A..alright." The child picked up a katana that was obviously too big for him. "LET'S GO!" Zeran shouted, unsheathing his own blade and charging at a rather large figure. "GRAH!" Zeran jumped into the air and began to spin. Daiho charged forward and drew his blade, turning his body and readying to slash their target.

"You shouldn't announce your attack." The figure turned and with a single gaze knocked to the boys to the ground. "S...scary...." Daiho gulped. "Y...you're j..just a wimp...." Zeran followed, The figure loomed over them, his body was muscled and they could see a tattoo hidden behind his long hair, a skull of some kind. "Do you know what happens to kids who don't think?" The man asked. "Shut up and give us your money!" Zeran shouted. "We have swords see!" He held up the blade, but soon found himself pinned by the neck to the ground, a trident holding him in place. 

"That wasn't my question. I said, Do you know what happens to kids who don't think?" He smirked. "LET MY BROTHER GO!!!" Daiho charged at the man, but with one swing of his sword, he knocked the boys weapon from his hand. "You should use a blade that's right for your size. Swinging around something too big for you to handle is the same as coming into a gun fight with a slingshot." He smirked. "Doesn't work out well." Daiho dropped to his knees, body shaking. 

"You boys are pretty interesting, and seeing as I now have plenty of time on my hands. How bout you help me out with my goal?" "What's your goal." Zeran looked up at him with the furious eyes of a caged animal. "You see, I used to be apart of this group, but our bonehead of a leader went and messed things up. He's pretty stupid for such a smart guy, and he didn't deserve the seat in power he had. So i want to start my own group, I need some recruits for that to happen though and i need some money. So i'm going to offer you boys an exchange."

He pulled the trident from the ground and sheathed his sword. "You follow me, you earn money for me, you find people to join my organization and i'll train you, feed you, clothe you and give you a warm bed to sleep in at night. Sound good?" Daiho looked over to his brother. "Sound's great." Zeran smirked. "But..." SMACK! "Shut up! this is our chance to finally get out of the gutters! do you want to miss that!?" Daiho shook his head. "No... I just... i don't think we can trust him." He commented. "Don't worry... You can trust me." He held out his hand. "David Jal Kan, Pleasure to meet you boys." Zeran shook his hand. "Zeran, this is my brother Daiho." David shook his head. "We'll need to work on those names."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 7, 2010)

*Crimson Fist Pirates...*

Derrick shouts at the two as they butt heads, "Hey! Get healed first then kill each other!" Hachi backed up slowly, glaring at the chef. He then followed behind Derrick into the town.

They looked around, it was a basic town, small little houses, a couple of stores around, everyone seemed at peace and happy, "I can't stand this place..." Derrick says, eye twitching, "You just neeeeded to go get your booster shot! If we don't get out of here...I may be forced to cause a slight eruption to liven this place up."

*With Alex...*

He watched as the swordsmen and swordswomen crossed blades. He was a little beat up himself from a small encounter with another pirate but it wasn't much for him. He approached Robby, "Your Nanny seems pretty tough, but I'd have to bet on Kai," he says gazing at the look in his eyes.

"He's ready to massacre this whole town, and one little swordswomen isn't about to stand in his way. Crazy wins everytime..." he crosses his arms, "But he better not think about bringing his little tantrum over here...Or he'll have some serious problems..." he says clenching his fist.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 7, 2010)

*Mariejois...*
After four days of sailing (saving tremendous time by sailing straight through the Calm Belt itself ) they had finally made it to the seat of World Government power, the holy city of Mariejois. Annie sat alone in an extravagant looking office. They had stripped her of her weapons before allowing her to enter the city, knowing she wouldn't protest. Not when they had just threatened to blow up her home island. They had also collared her neck with a metal bracelet which much to her surprise totally inhibited her mantra. She had no idea how but she definitely planned on finding out. 

As she admired the ornate golden walls of the office - an office which she couldn't help but notice was larger then her entire house back home - the door opened and a man in a dark green suit entered and smiled at her. Annie's eyes widened when she saw him. 

"Hawthorne!" she exclaimed. 

Niles Hawthorne III, former comrade of the fallen Yonkou Mark Gomes, ex-Marine, and Nobleman (this title he could never lose no matter what), bowed low towards Annie. "It has been a long time my dear," he told her. 

Hawthorne and her went way back...

*Spoiler*: __ 





StrawHat4Life said:


> _Annie vs Niles Hawthorne - The finale_
> "Live or die?" she asks simply.
> 
> Hawthorne doesn't reply and just stares at Annie coolly, "Does it matter?" he asks her, "If you don't kill me then my Commander will probably kill me for my failure anyway..."
> ...





Annie narrowed her eyes distrustfully at Hawthorne. "You've changed fella. I heard about how you fucked over your own crew." She had been surprised when she heard through the grapevine that he had betrayed his nakama, the Black Sword crew. Marco Gomes was a prick if there ever was one, but that was just low. 

"Oh boohoo, no kiss hello after seeing your old friend after all these years? I did save your life you know...twice. I am sooo disappointed!" he said mockingly. Hawthorne shrugged as he walked over to an ornate desk made of highly polished Adam Wood and sat down on a comfortable velvet lined chair. "Anyhow I am a survivor my dear. Just as you are."  

"You're a low down dirty snake is what you are!" Annie retorted, crossing her arms. She tapped the metal collar around her neck, "And what's with this thing?" 

"Oh do you like it?" Hawthorne smiled as he lit an expensive looking cigarette, or as Annie called it, a sissy cig. Hawthorne offered her one but she shook her head with distaste. "I designed it myself with some help from my cousin Matyr. It blocks all forms of haki manipulation just like a seastone collar would block a devil fruit power." 

Annie looked down at the steel gray metal collar with a surprised face. These boys were getting too smart for their own good, she realized. She looked back at Hawthorne with a suddenly tired expression, feeling the stress of the last few days bear down on her like the weight of the world. "So why am I here?"  

"Yes let us get right to the point," he answered back while reaching into his drawer and pulling out a manilla file. "As a royal Shichibukai you must comply with this request. If not then you will lose your immunity and immediately be transferred to Impel Down for your acts of Piracy...oh a life sentence of course." Hawthorne then narrowed his gaze at Annie, and a bright red glow appeared in each eye. He blew a stream of smoke out of his nostrils, giving his face a devilish sneer. "And of course we shall have no choice but to raze your home island to the ground." 

It took all of Annie's willpower to stop from leaping over the desk and strangling Hawthorne, but she managed to restrain herself and keep a calm face. "What request?" she instead asked in a low voice. 

Hawthorne tossed her the file which Annie caught. "Find that man and bring him to me alive. We have already lost three teams trying to get to him." 

Annie opened the folder and couldn't help but laugh when she saw the name. Boy oh boy this is just like one big 'ole blast from the past, she thought to herself...

Subject: Alain "Jim" Hawkins 
Last known location: Wyaton


----------



## Pyro (May 7, 2010)

*Crimson Fist Pirates:*


BOOM BOOM BOOM. Explosion after explosion erupted as the rest of the town was able to see only one man not running away from the fires. The man looked on as he saw his competitor's clinics turn into ashes. "Serve's them right for providing inferior medical care..." He said to himeself as he walked away. Truth be told, his reason had nothing to do with medical care or even the people who ran the businesses themselves. He just wanted to watch shit blow up, and maybe learn a little bit about his new ability as well.

*"That's the last time you asshole!* You're not gonna keep getting away with wreaking everything in sight!" Moab looked as he saw a large group of townspeople running towards him carrying swords and pistols.

"Hehe like those fools' would ever be able to catch me." Picking up a handful of rocks he began to concentrate his newfound power into them. Then throwing them towards the group of villagers, they exploded leaving a large amount of dust, enough to block his escape. "Not today slowpokes!!!" He yelled as he ran off.



*On Gorilla Island*

Gatrom walked into the town following Rose and Amelia. He looked around yet didn't really see any members of the town. _"That's odd."_ he thought to himself. He went up to the general store and opened the door slowly.

As he walked in there seemed to be no one inside. He walked up to the counter and made a noise to announce his presence. All of a sudden the clerk jumped out from behind the counter with a rifle pointed at his face. "Get outta here you Fuckoff piece of shit!" He yelled at Gatrom.

"Woah woah if you're gonna start name calling, you might as well make your insults sound good. You can call me a fuckoff, or a piece of shit, but a fuckoff piece of shit just doesn't sound right..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 7, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "There will be no accepting of defeat." Kaimetsu spoke calmly, his arms shaking slightly as Helen tried to hold back his blade. "Kurohyou Kaimetsu, I was given this name when i was a child. Do you understand? I was given the name Black Panther of Destruction... How can a panther... LOSE TO A FLOWER!!!" He screamed and began to press down harder, his hair beginning to flare up into a lion's mane. "Lion's fang Barrage!" He shouts and pulls his blade back before beginning is barrage of piercing attacks.



Just before Kaimetsu struck, Helen kicked the bystander away, causing him to fly through the glass window of a general store. He'd probably wake up in the morning barely able to move a muscle, but at least he'd be alive. 

_See you're not a monster...not yet at least,_ a whispered voice told her within her mind. 

Within a split second Helen turned her attention back onto Kaimetsu, narrowing her eyes as he attacked full force. He had truly become possessed by a bloodlusted rage. She could make out the vague image of a feral lion behind the swordsman as his long hair raised up like the hackles of a Lion's mane. Whip fast he thrust the tip of his katana at her in a blur of speed. 

The attacks hit Helen full on, going right through her body from all angles, but Kaimetsu quickly realized something was off. His blade was meeting no resistance, none of the familiar feel of metal piercing bone and sinew. It was as if all he was hitting was air. Suddenly Helen's body flickered like an afterimage before dematerializing into thin air like a ghost. 

*"Ghost Flicker!"* Helen declared as she stood across the street, behind Kaimetsu. 

Her right shoulder bore a bright stain of crimson, through the cloth of her shirt, where Kaimetsu had managed to still hit her. Helen pointed the tip of her sword Benihime at Kaimetsu, the blade glowing a dark jet black hue as it sensed the blood of her wound. She smiled at Kaimetsu with that same serene look in her eyes. 

"There is a beautiful flower called Oleander that grows in my home land. Do you know what makes it so beautiful? It is a bright shade of purple that dazzles the eyes, making you want to touch it and smell it's exotic fragrance...but it can also can kill any living thing that ingests it...including a Panther."  

Helen beckoned Kaimetsu towards her with a wave of Benihime. "So come at me Panther. Rage to your hearts content...I can take it!" 

Helen was confident she could act as a conduit to let Kaimetsu dissipate his rage, instead of some defenseless townsfolk. Kaimetsu was certainly physically stronger, but she felt she was faster, and she had also seen his fight with the other swordsman, whereas he had never seen her fight until now. 



> *With Alex...*
> He watched as the swordsmen and swordswomen crossed blades. He was a little beat up himself from a small encounter with another pirate but it wasn't much for him. He approached Robby, "Your Nanny seems pretty tough, but I'd have to bet on Kai," he says gazing at the look in his eyes.
> 
> "He's ready to massacre this whole town, and one little swordswomen isn't about to stand in his way. Crazy wins everytime..." he crosses his arms, "But he better not think about bringing his little tantrum over here...Or he'll have some serious problems..." he says clenching his fist.



Robbie rolled his eyes at Alex's comment. Helen was not only the toughest broad that he had met, but the toughest person period. However he had to admit that this Kaimetsu guy might too much for her. I've seen real massacres and this guy is just playing junior varsity," Robbie retorted, gesturing towards Kaimetsu. 

He could still hear the screams of the children from their houses as the slavers ripped their parents apart and took them by force into pits filled with the corpses of other dead children who never made it. he made it though, and was freed by a great man, a Dragon. 

As Robbie saw Helen narrowly avoid Kaimetsu's attack and reappear in a flash behind Kaimetsu, he couldn't help but smile. However when he saw the wound in her shoulder, his eyes narrowed into slits and flashed a bright amber for a second. 

He couldn't really say why it angered him to see her wounded, but it just did. Just like that time on Botanica Island when he threw himself recklessly at Tengu, aka Mr. Hi I'm the strongest swordsman in the world but I let my Nurse do all my fighting for me.  
_
If he hurts her one more time I'm going to rip him a new one,_ he thought to himself ferally, as he felt that other part of him, the savage Griffin take hold.

"Where the heck is the Captain of this messed up crew anyway?" he growled.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 7, 2010)

*Constant Valley*
Captain Feroy Toglory accompanied by the newest addition to the Hoax Pirates, Charmo the Fishman, headed into town to hopefully find the rest of their crew. Little did they know they were in for a rather unpleasant surprise. 

"Captain Feroy-san, what is the rest of the crew like personality wise?" Charmo questioned politely. This fishman had the heart of a gentleman, but the mind of a psychotic killer. If the rest of his crew-mates didn't meet his expectations, he would terminate each and everyone of them without any remorse at all.

Feroy looked up towards the sky as if he was pondering this. He thought about Kaimetsu's deranged ass, Alex the zoo keeper, Robbie the wondrous fool, and the determined swordswoman Helen. All of these guys were crazy in their own way and none of them respected each other.

"All of us have our own goals to accomplish. We aren't pirates just to have some adventure out of a fantasy book--we all have goals that we must accomplish. We're only a crew so that we can support each other and not get crushed by the weight of the Grand Line." Feroy stated plainly as he continued walking.

"That's quite interesting." Charmo said. This sounded like his kind of crew.

*Meanwhile......*
A figure dressed in black and silver casually walked through the streets of Constant Valley. The figure had a black and silver pirate captain's coat around his shoulders. The figure was dark-skinned and had gray eyes.

People gawked at the man in disbelief as he walked by. Many people even fell over in fear. The very presence of him pretty much caused the town to erupt in an uproar. Maybe it was his fearsome past? Or perhaps the organization he is currently in? Whatever it was, he was surely something to talk about.

*Back with Feroy...*
Feroy and Charmo walked into town to find these very much disorderly. People were running around screaming, buildings, homes, stores, etc. were torn apart. Slaughtered civilians decorated the earth. 

Feroy looked over to see Kaimetsu and Helen clashing blades. Robbie looked as if he'd intercept the fight at any minute and Alex was being Alex. _What on earth are these fools doing?_ Feroy said in his head.

"This wouldn't be the crew by any chance would it, Captain?" Charmo questioned.

"Yes, it is." Feroy answered with a bit of rage.

Feroy dashed and ran in-between Helen and Kaimetsu. The Hoax Pirate Captain glared at his first-mate for a moment before speaking.

"Stop this at once Kaimetsu, unless you want to fight me as well." Feroy said as a warning. "Besides, it's time for us to depart. We've spent too much time here."

"Hoax Pirates, I'm afraid none of you are going anywhere." A sinister voice rang out.

All of the Hoax Pirates turned to see Shichibukai Darver Grenguo before them.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 8, 2010)

*The Royal harbor of Mariejois...*
Annie walked up the plank of the unmarked World Government ship. She still couldn't believe that she was headed back to Wyaton. That blasted island held a lot of bad memories for her, or bad mojo as she preferred to call it. Her younger brother James had been cruelly killed in front of her eyes there, and she herself had also almost died at the hands of Darver. After she barely escaped with her life from that island she had never set foot there again, or even sailed close to it if she could help it. It was just a place that she would've rather not thought about at all. 

Annie heaved a giant duffel bag onto the deck, making a palpable thud as it landed. The bag looked filled to brim. One of the WG agents aboard, wearing a black suit (they all seemed to wear black suits), looked at the bag dubiously. 

"What's in there?" he asked her. 

"Oh that?" Annie asked  with an innocent smile. "Just some little party favors to pass the time." In reality she had enough explosives and artillery in that bag to start a world war.  

"Hey could you fella's take this darn collar off?" Annie asked the agent, gesturing at the metal collar secured around her neck. It was designed to inhibit her ability to use mantra or any other form of haki manipulation. 

The agent shook his head. "Sorry no can do," he answered matter of factly, as the ship began to pull out of the harbor. 

Annie frowned with clear annoyance. "I know Hawkins, I fought him back in the day and he ain't no pushover. I'm gonna need my mantra to take him out!" Annie complained. 

Truth was she could probably beat Hawkins without her mantra, but it's just that she felt naked without. Being able to sense all the living things around her had become second nature to her. Now that she had been stripped of it she felt vulnerable, almost like losing an arm or a leg. She also couldn't sense all the dangers around her any longer, and it bothered her.

The agent shrugged as if it wasn't his problem, and it wasn't she realized. He was just her glorified baby sitter. "I read your profile, Shichibukai Annie. You were a top assassin long before you started using that strange awareness." The agent then cast her a smug grin, "Also there's a tracking beacon in the collar," he added. 

Annie sighed audibly, she had suspected as much. These guys always tried to cover all their bases. "Great so now you've lo jacked me!" she complained. "I ain't nobodies bitch fella!"  

"Be warned, if you remove it while out in the field, we'll have to assume that you've escaped," the agent informed her. 

"And what...you'll chase me then?" Fat chance of them ever catching her if she didn't want them to, Annie thought to herself. 

The agent shook his head, "No we'll blow up your home island along with everyone on it. The cover story will of course be that you blew up your own home in a fit of madness," he answered with dead seriousness, before walking away. 

Annie clenched her fists tightly with anger, feeling like pummeling him, or just opening up the duffel bag in front of her and blowing up this whole ship. Instead she slumped to the deck with her back against the railing and remained silent. 

"We'll see..." she muttered bitterly under her breath. 

*Wyaton...*
Alain "Jim" Hawkins strode through the wide streets of the restored kingdom of Wyaton, gazing at the shops and street vendors, selling their exotic wares. He wore a long brown cloak that shrouded his face and form. Best not to be recognized he thought, especially here where he had so much history with these people. Just over ten years ago, he and his boss had overthrown this country and killed it's king. But that was a long time ago, and he was no longer the wild and angry man that he used to be. He was not here for Round 2, or even redemption. 

The truth was that Hawkins was dying. His unnatural devil Fruit was killing him slowly but surely, like a cancer devouring his body from the inside out. He had tried everything possible to try and find a cure but everything had failed. His last hope lay here on this island, with someone he hoped could help him.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 8, 2010)

*With the Hoax Pirates...*

Alex began to chuckle, "Well what do ya know..." he says holding in his mad laugh, "We've got a real big shot here!" he says crossing his arms. He eyes the legendary man with a crazed grin on his face, though he doesn't really care much for the reputations of others he knows very well who this man is.

A wind flew through the streets of the town and Alex squeezes his fists and causes the spikes on his porcupine glove to pop out, "Lets just see how tough you are!" his belt transforms and fires it's long tounge straight for Shichibukai. It wraps around his arm and then Alex retracts the tounge, lunging him straight for Darver, "Show me something exciting!" he shouts as he gets closer to man, ready to deliver a spiked punch.

*With the CFP*

Derrick and Hachi continue to stroll through the town when they hear a few small explosions, "S-something interesting?" Derrick asks, his voice full of hope.

Soon after a short haired man runs straight for the two, looking behind at a giant cloud of dust. He slams straight into Hachi, "Gu-!" he holds in the shout of pain, and shuts his eyes tightly to help tolerate it. 

He hits the man with the end of his sheathed blade and then grips it, ready to draw at any moment, "Who are you?" he asks, eyeing the man up and down, "Yea and what was that explosion? And will there be any more anytime soon?" Derrick asks poking his head in.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 8, 2010)

*The Hoax Pirates...*
Helen was disappointed when Feroy had interrupted her battle with Kaimetsu. Though truth be told she also wasn't _that_ disappointed. She realized right that Kaimetsu was the kind of man who would not cease until either he or his opponent had been put down for good. Just like me, she thought with a smirk. 

She saluted towards Kaimetsu with her sword Benihime in a ceremonial flourish before sheathing the blade in one smooth motion. Next time she fought that man, it would be for keeps and one of them wouldn't be coming out of it alive. She couldn't help but notice the Fishman newcomer, and she wondered if she was as brain addled as the rest of these fools. 

Robbie walked towards her, still eying Kaimetsu. "He got you," he told her, pointing at the bloodstain on the shirt though her right shoulder.  

Before Helen could respond, with a terse equivalent of, _'yeah duh,'_ a sinister voice rang out...  

*"Hoax Pirates, I'm afraid none of you are going anywhere."*

The voice made the hairs on the back of Helen's neck stand up on edge. Helen and Robbie spun around to face a tall man in a black coat. Helen's eyes widened, she knew a man like that on sight. After all he was a big shot back during her heyday, before she fell into a refrigerator time machine. back then he was the head of the Makaosu, but she had recently read he had been named a Shichibukai.

"Aw shit!" Robbie muttered as he began to dig into his rucksack and pulling out a gray dial.  

Helen couldn't disagree with Robbie's crude assessment at all. Aw shit was right. Right on cue, and of course Helen shouldn't have been surprised by this, Alex attacked Darver, the kid full of bravado. 

Helen drew Benihime again from her hilt, waiting to see how Darver would respond. She wasn't afraid of him to be sure, just like she wasn't afraid of any other living thing that walked the face of the earth on two legs. If it could breath it could bleed, that's what her father (now long gone) had always taught in his classes. But she wasn't a fool either. Helen had learned her lesson after facing Tengu, what happens when a fly tries to topple an Elephant.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 8, 2010)

*Constant Valley*
Shichibukai Darver watched without moving as a frog's tongue wrapped around his wrist and pulled a man with a spiked glove in towards him. The Shichibukai waited for Alex to get close enough to him before he lifted his long leg and kicked the Hoax Pirate in the face with an extraordinarily strong kick. The frog tongue immediately released itself from Darver's wrist as Alex flew into a pile of rubble. 

"Fool." The Shichibukai commented. 

Feroy stared at the Shichibukai with an expression that could be described as determination. The Hoax Pirate Captain always boasted about how he'd be able to defeat a Shichibukai if he ever encountered one, but he never knew the feeling of just standing in the presence of one of the Warlords. 

Charmo had instinctively drew his bow and arrow and had an electrical arrow aimed at Darver. "Our opponent is one of the Seven Warlords of the Sea. If we are to escape here with our lives, we must give everything we've got, and more." Charmo said as he shot the lightning arrow at the Shichibukai.

Darver caught the lightning fast arrow in his hand. The electrical current didn't seem to phase the Shichibukai at all. 

Feroy mustered up all the courage he had and faced the Shichibukai without fear. He repeated to himself in his head, _You're stronger than him! You're stronger than him! You're stronger than him! After all, I am Feroy Toglory, the next Pirate King!"_

"What brings a Shichibukai such as yourself to such an early portion of the Grand Line?" Feroy asked as he looked Darver in the eyes. Feroy never knew how it for someone to look into his eyes and become afraid, but he assumed it was just like looking Darver into the eyes. It was slowly diminishing the Hoax Pirate's confidence. 

"The only reason I'd focus my attention on such a worthless crew is because it was requested. The Marine HQ were getting bombarded with request from this island to send a Marine squad over to restore peace here because two pirate crews were going wild." Darver began. "The Hoax Pirates and Crimson Fist Pirates."

"There were no particularly strong Marine squads in the vicinity, so they decided to send a Shichibukai."

Feroy chuckled a bit. "The rumors are true about you Shichibukai. You're all Government Dogs! You jump at their every request and follow everything they say, just like an obedient bitch." Feroy taunted. "All seven of you are a disgrace to ALL pirates."

Darver's indifferent expression didn't leave his face. "All of you rookie pirates are the same. Venturing into the Grand Line with your 'dreams' and watch these 'dreams' be crushed before your very eyes without you being able to do anything. That is exactly what will happen to this crew today." Darver said. The Shichibukai kept his eyes on Feroy for some reason. He narrowed his eyes at the Hoax Pirate as if he reminded him of someone.

"Try to stop us then!" Feroy exclaimed loudly.

"Actions, of course, speak louder than words. *Gentle-Fish Excuses!"* Charmo exclaimed as he shot three lighting arrows at Darver. 

The Shichibukai waved his arm and effortlessly knocked the trio of arrows out of the way. "Useless."

Charmo shot another arrow at the Shichibukai, but it went directly through him. The image of Darver began to fade, as if it was a mirage. Darver was in front of Charmo now. The Shichibukai punched the fishman and sent him flying down the street.

Darver turned to face the rest of the crew. "Death is upon each and everyone of you." The Shichibukai stated.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> ?So uh? Could you get the fuck off my ship??
> 
> Cess immediately melted down into a puddle, her  now liquid form shooting across the floor towards the boy. She darted in between his legs, winding her way up his body before spreading out the way water might if it was poured on a flat surface. It completely engulfed the boy's torso, hardening with a simple though from Cess. Her neck and head emerged from a blob near the boy's neck, and she rolled her shoulders in an attempt to loosen them.
> 
> "Well. No." Cess said, finally taking upon herself to answer his question. "I think I'll just stay, if you don't mind. Or if you do mind. I don't particularly care about what you think."



*D.J Ash* 

D.J let out a long sigh as the woman bonded to him. She had the nerve to enter his ship without his permission, but attack him as well? This pretty much ensured a beat down of epic proportions. Normally for a devil fruit user, their first reflex would be to show off their fancy devil fruit power, but D.J. had his limits and he didn?t want to be out of energy before the real fighting started. So he decided to use his physical strength. D.J. wasn?t a small guy, but he wasn?t huge either. He did have plenty of muscle though due to training from the Mafia. So he gripped on to the metallic mass on his neck, in an awkward position, which didn?t help him at all, since his arms were bent in a strange way, preventing him from moving to much or risking the snapping of his neck. 

D.J gritted his teeth, and started trying to pry the metal girl from his body, but every time he made progress, she would simply expand once again and continue. D.J. sighed. ?God, I was hoping not to use my Devil Fruit, but hey!? He shouted, now incredibly pissed off. ?Double Gear!? He shouted, and soon his hands and feet were cloaked in ghostly matter, which could be compared to ectoplasm, but worked entirely different. Now with strength greater then that of a man, D.J. easily ripped the girl off him, sending her flying into a crate, which soon exploded from the force D.J. had propelled her at. 

The girl, stunned, tried to move and clear her eyes and attack, but D.J. was already on her. His hand wrapped her neck, and he let the ghostly matter evaporate. ?Name, age, and number, please?? He asked sarcastically with a grin on his face. 

Meanwhile, two guards took note of a ship bobbing its way towards their glorious city, Paradise City. ?Could be a trade ship?? One of them muttered, as he held up a pair of brown binoculars.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 8, 2010)

*With the Hoax Pirates...*
Darver turned to face the rest of the crew. "Death is upon each and everyone of you," the Shichibukai stated. 

Robbie grabbed Helen's hand as he saw Darver casually fling away their best attacks, "Let's bounce!"  he said while eying Darver warily. 

Helen pulled away from him with a look of disgust, "Are you mad?!" 

Robbie smirked at her, "Just checking!" 

Suddenly Robbie roared a deep and feral growl that rumbled from the pit of his stomach, the roar of a Lion. His body morphed into that of his , a little bit Human, a little bit Lion, a little bit Eagle, but all sexy, as he liked to say. He hated to show this so soon, preferring to keep it a secret, but how could he not, it's friggin Darver. 

"Follow my lead!" he growled, his voice sounding deeper and more feral. He flapped his wings with tremendous force and took off towards Darver, flying a few feet off the ground, and whipping up a powerful gust in his wake that caused Helen's long blond hair to fly all about her face. 

"Fool!" she muttered.  

"Hiya Darver!" Robbie exclaimed as he flew at the Shichibukai. He didn't try to hide the bright red dial in his left palm, it's not like this guy had ever seen one anyway he figured. In this form there was nothing that could match his flight speed, except for a pure Eagle or the mythical Phoenix.  

Robbie braked to halt with his wings just before hitting close range of Darver, and rocketed upwards over him, a feint, revealing Helen standing 20 meters in front of Darver, with her sword in a two fisted grip and raised over her head.

*"PHOENIX LASH!"  *

Benihime hummed with a high pitched tone as she slashed downward at the air, blasting a bird shaped cannon of air at Darver. At the same time from above, Robbie aimed the dial in his left hand down at Darver. 

"Flame Dial!" 

A column of fire shot out of the dial right over Darver's head just as Helen's air cannon hit.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 8, 2010)

*Darver vs Hoax Pirates*
The Shichibukai keenly observed the human that morphed into a griffin. A mythical zoan was indeed a rare entity, but nothing Darver hasn't seen before. The griffin flew overhead while the swordswoman appeared behind him and fire a cannon of air in the shape of a phoenix out of her blade. The griffin above rained fire down on the Shichibukai. 

Darver didn't dare move an inch from his position. "Supreme Aura Goei." The Shichibukai said seconds before both attacks collided into him. 

*BOOM!* Both attacks hit head on, creating a giant smoke cloud. The Hoax Pirates, or what was left of them, anxiously awaited to see if the attacks had done any real damage. Though, the smoke soon cleared revealing an unscathed Darver. 

"I must admit, that was vaguely impressive." Darver said wearing his trademark expressionless face. 

*"PRESTO!"* Exclaimed Feroy as he appeared in front of Darver in the blink of an eye. *"FORZA SPINTA!"* e said once again as he enhanced his strength. He did all of this in about two seconds.

Feroy threw a kick at Darver with his enhanced strength. The power behind the kick would be enough to topple a small building easily. Darver put his arm up and blocked the kick. "What?!?!" Feroy said in surprise as his kick was stopped. Darver wasn't moved an inch from his position. 

"Hmph." Darver grabbed Feroy's leg, lifted him into the air and slammed him into the ground, creating a mini crater. 

"GAHH!" Feroy shrieked in pain. The Hoax Pirate Captain got back on his feet and back-flipped out of Darver's range. 

"Save yourselves the humiliation of trying to defeat me." Darver commented.


----------



## InfIchi (May 8, 2010)

8 Years Ago-Old Base of the Makaso-

"Pfff." David kicks a rock and watches it roll down the side of the volcano. "This place is dead, Not even Necroy's men are here anymore." He grumbled, Shinigami was failing, But David had plans and he wouldn't let them fall. There was one problem with his group however, in Public they are Shinigami. To the marines and to the people, but in the inner workings of the group, They are Anubis. Sadly, His group consisted of merely him and two children. "I thought we were going to collect more people." one of the children grumbled. "Silence Kaimetsu." David let out a sigh. 

"Well, this was a waste." He was amazed at how you could still see the indents of the explosives used on the island. "Moved bases since the boss man quit i suppose." He rubbed his chin. "That gives me an idea." With a smirk he turned to the two boys. "I'm going to teach you both a single move, you won't be able to master it for a while yet and i want you to use it at only one time." He held up his hand. "When you see the man known as Darver, Use this on him. It'll be a message to him that I'm alive and not only that." He grinned. "That i've started something new." 

Currently-

Kaimetsu watched the attacks fly at Darver and saw how they had failed. "So, this is darver..." He stood there for a moment, looking at the man... His presence was like David's, Looming and being near him felt like drowning. He didn't quite know how he felt about David, Hatred, Love, respect... or fear. But in an instant, he sheathed his blade and locked onto Darver. There was only one thing he could do, The one thing he was taught to use on this man, Would it work? He had no idea, But he knew he had to try it. "Morrigan!" Drawing his blade he released a flying slash, it was black and shaped like a crow, The slash was about the same size as a crow too. It was no where near David's level, But the image and message of it was clear. "I'm here Darver And i've taken your place."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 8, 2010)

*Wyaton...*
Hawkins slipped through an alleyway, moving as stealthily as possible. He knew that no one was following him, or would dare follow him if they knew who he was, but always best to be on the safe side he figured. The alleyway was filthy and smelled of decay, and exactly what he expected. He passed by a homeless person, sleeping under a tattered blanket. A battered fedora lay upright in front of the man, with a sign reading...

Too sick to work. Any donations would be appreciated

Hawkins dug his right hand into his coat pocket and casually tossed a few beri into the hat before moving on towards a cast iron door at the end of the alleyway. He approached the door and knocked twice. Suddenly a slat in the door opened revealing two yellow eyes.

"Who be ye?" the person rasped, sounding vaguely female, but Hawkins couldn't be sure.  

Hawkins looked back and forth across the alleyway and then spoke in a low voice. "I be Jim," he responded with a smirk and winked. 

The person behind the door narrowed their yellow eyes at him before suddenly slamming shut the slat. Several seconds past, which evetually turned into minutes. Just as Hawkins began to lose hope, the door swung open. A short three foot tall woman, who looked like a deformed troll, stood in front of Hawkins and waved him in. 

"She will see ye!" 

Hawkins nodded and entered an abode that was totally unlike the dingy alleyway outside. The floors were laid with red velvet carpeting, and the walls were polished with a gold veneer. Hawkins couldn't help but notice the portraits showing grisly scenes of people dieing from various diseases, like cholera, the plague, small pox. He wasn't surprised though, because to the woman who owned these portraits, this was probably art in its highest form. 

Suddenly he felt her presence with his devil fruit sense. At the same time he felt a stabbing pain in his stomach. The power appeared in his mind's eye like a black orb of liquid death. 

"Long time no see Alain," a female voice said from the back of the room. Hawkins turned to face her, the one he had come here to see, an attractive Asian looking woman, who's outer beauty belied an inner ugliness. She wore an expensive looking silk dress, and sat on a velvet lined chair while looking calmly at him. 

"Hello Su Lin..." Hawkins responded. 

*Su-Lin "The Black Death" 
Ex-Makaosu Agent*

_Outside in the alleyway..._
The homeless man who wasn't really a homeless man, pressed a den den mushi communicator in his pocket, while pretending to sleep under the tattered blanket. 

Message: Hawkins sighted

Before he could type that Su Lin was also here, suddenly a short troll like woman jumped over him and stabbed him in the neck, killing him instantly. 

*With Annie/Enroute to Wyaton...*
Annie stood on the aft deck of the unmarked WG ship, target shooting with clay discs which she let fly for hundreds of meters before casually blowing them away. Her gold revolvers made a sound like thunder every time she fired. 

An agent ran towards her. "We've received positive confirmation that Hawkins is on Wyaton." 

Annie nodded at him, at the same blasting away a disc that 500 meters away, without even looking at it.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 8, 2010)

*Darver vs. Hoax Pirates*
The Hoax Pirate's samurai stepped up to the Shichibukai next. The swordsman didn't show the slightest sign of fear while in the presence of this man, but Darver knew he had effected the samurai in some form because moments before he was rampaging and now he was quiet.

The swordsman unsheathed his blade and took aim a the Shichibukai. *"Morrigan!"* The samurai exclaimed as he shot a crow shaped slash from his blade.

Darver's eyes narrowed on the attack. It was surely something he'd seen before. Ten years prior, the Vice Leader of the Makaosu, David, specialized in an attack exactly like that. Only David was able to use an attack such as that. There was only one explanation of for this.

The Shichibukai clenched his fist and punched the crow-shaped attack, effectively destroying it. Darver's fist had a small scratch from punching a slash attack, but that wouldn't matter to a man like that. 

"You must know my former subordinate David, correct?" Darver questioned the samurai. "There's no surprise that fool is still around. I've heard he's started an organization from where I left off."

"He was always a boisterous idiot, always spouting nonsense about how he'd kill me and take over my organization and such. Fate kept me from killing the boy ten years ago." Darver said thinking back on David.

"It is my duty as a 'Royal Shichibukai' to kill any pirates or general headaches to the Government, meaning, I shall take your lives and come after David's head as well."

Darver lifted his fist and a grayisg auro began to surround it. I'm becoming weary of playing around. *AURA SHOCK-WAVE!"* The Shichibukai exclaimed as he punched the ground and relenquished a giant shock-wave of aura in every direction.


----------



## InfIchi (May 8, 2010)

Grandline- 

"Sir, Reports are coming in. It seems Schikibukai..." A man gulps after the words schikibukai. "Who is it." a large figure asks. "Darver sir... He's been sent to handle the battle between the Crimson fist pirates and the Hoax pirates." "What of their swordsmen?" The man salutes. "Yes, Well, It seems the Crimson fists swordsman has made it off the island with the rest of the crew, but the Hoax swordsman is still around." The large man steps down from a throne like chair onto the deck of this ship. "I see." He removes the weapon from his back and leaps off the ship. 

"Come to me." He says simply as a Seaking raises it's head from the water. "I'll be moving ahead of schedule, See to it the ship is returned to base." The entire crew salutes. "Hai! DAVID-SAMA!" They shout. David turns to see. "It seems, Meeting in person would be best." He smirked. "You're heads grown too large for your neck to support it Darver. The goals you sought after are nothing compared to mine." With a motion forward, the seaking begins to move.

With Kaimetsu-

The blast sent him flying backward and into a few buildings. "Cough, Cough..." He groaned and slowly stood up. "Damn it.." He grit his teeth. "Lion's Courage! Tiger's power!" He shouts, his hair forming a striped tigers mane, Kaimetsu's muscles increased and he gripped his blade. "Lion's Roar!!!" He screams, Sending a large flying slash towards Darver. His body was exceeding it's limit in order to continue forward, burning away his own life force to keep fighting. "GRAH!" Charging forward behind his slash he pulls his blade back. "Lion's fang barrage!!!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 8, 2010)

*Darver vs. Hoax Pirates*
Darver shook his head in pity of the samurai. It appeared as if giving in was not an option. It was apparent that he'd fight to his last breath and possibly even after that. However, that wouldn't change the outcome of this confrontation.

"Either you are courageous or a righteous fool." Darver said as Kaimetsu approached him with another attack. "Aura dome!" The Shichibukai said as a gray aura dome surrounded the Shichibukai. 

Kaimetsu clashed with the dome and continued to attack it. The dome didn't show any sign of giving in any time soon, Kaimetsu as well. The samurai continued to slash away at the dome without any success at all. Slash after slash after slash after slash and still no success. Darver could have put the swordsman down long before, but it seemed as if Darver wanted to break his spirit before killing him. Leaving this world with a broken spirit would be a much better punishment in Darver's opinion.

Feroy watched as his first-mate struggled to break the Shichibukai's defense. It was interesting for him to watch first-mate fight and opponent that clearly outmatched him, yet he continued to fight."Kaimetsu..."

Feroy started towards Darver to assist Kaimetsu in fighting him, but then a voice rang out.

"Don't take another step in this direction, Feroy Toglory. I'll handle this!" Kaimetsu said, still attacking the dome.

"Don't be a fool Kaimetsu! I'll lend you some assistance." Feroy said as he closed his eyes and prepared for an attack.

"Toglory?" Darver said as he looked over at Feroy. "That boy..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 8, 2010)

*Wyaton...*
Su Lin offered Hawkins a seat at a lavish table. "Would you like some tea?" she asked him. Hawkins shook his head as he sat down opposite her, he tried to read her calm face but couldn't get much. The last time they had been together was back when they were still  Makaosu agents. Hawkins had tried to ex out that fool David and Su Lin had been one of the few who sided with him. 

"No thanks," he said, wishing to get right to the point with the woman. 

"So I heard you've been looking for me?" Su Lin asked him as she poured herself a cup of tea.

Hawkins nodded, "Yeah I-" 

Suddenly the troll like woman, Su Lin's henchwoman he figured, entered with a bloody knife in her hand. She walked towards Su Lin and whispered into her ear. Su Lin narrowed her eyes as she listened and then nodded. Hawkins looked at them quizzically but couldn't glean anything. The troll woman walked off and Su Lin looked back towards Hawkins. 

"Please continue." 

"I'm dying," Hawkins said, that was as simple as he could say it. 

Su Lin showed no hint of surprise at all when he said this. "I can tell," Su Lin responded. 

"Really, how?" Hawkins asked in slight surprise. 

Su Lin chuckled with a smirk of amusement. "I'm a disease woman remember? I can see the sickness in your eyes, even smell it coming out of your very pores."

Well damn, I didn't know I looked that bad, he thought to himself. "Can you help me?" Hawkins asked her hopefully.

"I might be able to absorb the disease that is killing you, but I'm not guaranteeing anything." Suddenly she stood up. "But first we have to take care of whoever it is thats following you."  

Hawkins looked back at her in wide eyed confusion, "Wait what?" 

_*With Annie/Enroute to Wyaton...*_
Annie loaded her golden six shot revolvers then closed and spinned the chambers of the gun around with a flick of her wrists. They would be at Wyaton soon. For some reason she felt a slight sense of unease, nor could she say why. Maybe it was not having her mantra or haki to rely on, or maybe it was being back at the place where her brother died. Whatever the case she did her best to cast it aside, and focus herself for the task at hand. 

_You're not a rookie, you're the freaking Queen of Gusnlingers. Act like it!_ Annie reminded herself inwardly. 

A WG agent walked towards her and handed her a den den mushi communicator. "Hawkins has no idea you're coming. This should be easy for someone like you. Just a simple tag and bag." 

"Yeah...easy,"  Annie muttered unconvincingly, tugging at the metal collar around her neck.


----------



## MrChubz (May 8, 2010)

-The Presidents vs. The Scourge-
The Scourge busted out laughing. His laughter came right from his belly and it filled the air with a feeling of his superiority. Even the most nonconforming and non-submissive of men would feel the need to do what he say to please him when his laugh filled the air. However our heroes were a cut above the rest. His laugh made them want to kick his ass even more, If it isn't The Emancipator!? The Scourge shouted, It's about time you grew the balls to meet me face to face. Oh, but I see you're with the two losers her couldn't stop me back at their loser town. Who's the other guy?
My name is Washington, he said, I'll be you're opponent,
Oh good god Washington. I was under the impression that we were going to take this guy on as a team. When did you make this stupid decision? Adam asked Washington.
Keep silence, subordinate. I've planned on fighting him since the beginning, Washington explained.
Great! It extends the fun for me, The Scourge said.
The Scourge charged at Washington as fast as he could. Each footstep made a low pitched pound as it hit the floor as if he was an elephant charging. Washington charged forward himself, to challenge his opponents strength. The two connected. Washington was sent flying and The Scourge wasn't even dazed.
Ha! I'll give you a tip. If you want to beat me that isn't the way to do it. My physical strength is unparalleled! The Scourge said to Washington.
Washington got back up and rushed into attacking distance. He struck The Scourge in the face twice.
Not bad! Those punches may be strong enough to take me out if I let you. Now allow me to show what I can do! The Scourge said. He punched Washington in the gut. Without a word, he fell over, You're lucky I pulled that punch. Not only do I have the best strength, these gauntlets I wear pack a powerful punch! I have no clue what they weigh, but they slow even me down! The Scourge said. He looked down at Washington lying on the ground then smirked. He punched down at Washington with all of his weight and strength. Washington avoided it at the last second. It's a good thing he did. The punch left a crater in the ground that was about 2 feet deep and had a 2 foot diameter.
Dust was everywhere in the air. Washington stood and coughed, however he did not retreat. He rushed in at The Scourge another time. The Scrouged threw a punch, but Washington dodged it and countered with a roundhouse kick. The Scourge fell but quickly recovered. He threw punched wildly trying to get Washington but to no avail. Washington avoided the strikes without difficulty. Now he began to make blows of his own. The Scourge would punch, then Washington would dodge and counterstrike. 
The Scourge was no idiot. He knew that he needed to lose those heavy gauntlets. He removed them and dropped them. They kicked up dust and left small craters of their own when he dropped them.
Now you're in for it, Washington! Those gloves did nothing but slow me down. I'm still stronger then you and now I'm faster! The Scourge said.
He immediately proved the claim that he was faster. He was able to push Washington to the ground without a single trouble. Then he punched the ground using all of this speed, strength, and weight. Washington barley avoided the blow. This time it didn't do anything but kick up some dust, compared to last time which left a giant hole in the ground. 
Washington stood and attempted to strike The Scourge, but he was too fast. When he punched The Scourge was behind him, punching him. When he attempted to kick, The Scourge avoided at countered with devastating blows of his own. Washington was being pounded. He coughed up some blood and looked at his enemy. Then he looked at his crew. He couldn't lose his first fight with them witnessing. He mustered up the strength for a final attack.
It was simple. He tackled The Scourge, then placed himself on his chest then began pounding the crap out of his opponent's face. When The Scourge attempted to yank Washington off, he fought it as he kept pounding the crap out of his face.
Blood flew everywhere. The Scourge's face began messier and messier until it wasn't even visible. Then the resistance stopped. The Scourge was dead. Washington won.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 9, 2010)

*Darver vs The Hoax Pirates...*

Alex looked up at the sky, lying in the pile of rubble he had been kicked into. He got back to his feet and felt the blood dripping down his face. He licked the end of it and walked back towards the battlefield. 

The pirate took a moment to assess the situation, Kai was slashing away at Darver who sat in his little bubble while everyone watched. He clearly wasn't getting through, whether it be because he was running out of steam of that thing was just hard as hell but Alex didn't plan on sitting out until he finished.

"I didn't know fights to the death were spectator sports..." he says reentering the battle area, "Cheetah Boots," as he says it his boots transform and he dashes forward at great speeds, *"Cheetah's Fury!"* he lets go a barrage of kicks on the dome but it doesn't seem too effective.

He delivers one final kick and then pushes off it and lands a few feet back. The swordsmen shoots him a glare, "Oh get over yourself...I gave you your chance to shine and you didn't get shit done," he rolls up his jacket sleeve and reveals the armor covering his arm, "I think it's time to bring out the big guns..."

He lifts it up and holds it with his other arm, _"I can never control this thing..."_ he says frustrated, "Look you piece of shit! I'm sure you like sleeping on my arm every damn day so if you want to stay there you'd better wake your ass up and help me!" a deep growl can be heard, it echoes through the streets, sending shivers down the citizen's spines.

The armor on his arm then expands, turning orange with some black tiger stripes along it. Three massive claw shaped spikes shoot out of the shoulder of the armor, and his finger tips grow claws on them, "Here we go..." he pulls back his arm and then dashes forward, *"Piercing Claw!"*

His five claws connect at one point in the dome, after some more persistant pushing a crack forms in the dome. Alex grins, "You're next Darver!" he expands his fingers causing a portion of the dome to shatter, enough for him to break in. The force he was using to charge the defense propels him forward at great speeds straight for the Shichikbukai.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 9, 2010)

*Gorilla Island...*
Rose and Amelia were surprised to see the town so barren. What bothered Amelia the most however was that there were no children playing in the streets. The entire place seemed bereft of any of the usual hustle and bustle that you'd usually find in a port town. 

"Look it's a weapons store!" Rose said animatedly, pointing across the street at a store with a giant sign that read...

*Fuckup Town Weapons Emporium: If you want to kill something then we got what you need! *

Beneath in smaller print read...
*
If you're Not A Fuckup Then Fuckoff! *

"Wonder what that's about?" Amelia wondered curiously at the sign. 

Rose however laughed at the sign, finding it very funny. "At least they got a sense of humor!" she replied. Rose set out for the store, followed by Amelia. She needed to fix up her "Pounders," Rose's affectionate nicknames for her steel plate gloves that she wore over her fists in battle. They had been badly dented during her last fight with that fool Marine back on Ember Island, and were in need of a repair. 

As Rose and Amelia entered, the shopkeeper at the counter looked them up and down, then narrowed his eyes mistrustfully at them. "Are you two Fuckup's or are you Fuckoff's?"   

"Well a fuck off and a fuck you to you to mister!" Rose said with a laugh, thinking that this was some kind of local way of saying hello. 

"I don't think you should've said that!" Amelia muttered under her breath as the shopkeeper shot Rose a dirty look. 

Rose walked towards the man (who looked very insulted) with a smile, she was beginning to like this place. She unclipped her pounders from her leather belt and laid them on the counter, oblivious to the anger boiling on the shopkeepers face. 

"I need these fixed up and polished Mister," she told him. "Like so polished I can see a zit on my face when I see my reflection." 

Suddenly the shopkeeper roared with anger and reached underneath the counter. "Rose move!" Amelia cried, quickly drawing her ebony composite bow and stringing it with an arrow. The shopkeeper heaved a large double bladed axe from behind the counter and slashed it downward onto Rose's head. 

"DON'T DISRESPECT THE NAME OF THE FUCKUPS!!" he yelled as he swing down the axe. However all the polished steel of his axe hit was air as Rose leaped away out of his view. 

"Huh?!" he exclaimed, looking around for Rose, taken aback by her speed. 

Suddenly he felt something tap his back. The shopkeeper whirled around and looked down at the five foot five girl looking up at him with an innocent smile. "So yeah I still need these polished..." Rose told him, this time while wearing her pounders over her fists. 

*BABLAM!*

Rose hit him with a skull rattling uppercut that lifted him several feet into the air, causing his axe to fly out of his grip and clatter onto the floor.  He crashed back down onto his own counter with a thunderous impact, smashing it to pieces. As he tried to shake off his daze and reach for his axe, five arrows whistled through the air and hit the floor in a line, right between the man and his axe. 

Amelia stood at the entrance with another arrow trained on his face. "What's going on here!?" she shouted at him. "Why are you attacking us!?" 

"I just wanted to get a polish," Rose told the man with a shrug, as she began to peruse the various weapons in the shop, stuffing underneath her blouse whatever caught her fancy. She'd pay it back when she found her first treasure, that or totally forget about it. Whichever came first, and most likely the latter.


----------



## Pyro (May 9, 2010)

> With the CFP
> 
> Derrick and Hachi continue to stroll through the town when they hear a few small explosions, "S-something interesting?" Derrick asks, his voice full of hope.
> 
> ...



*With the CFP and Moab*

Moab hadn't even been looking when he ran into the man dressed as a swordsman. He looked the man up and down as he held his stomach. Apparently the man wasn't very friendly as he had just hit Moab in with the blunt part of his sword, but in all fairness, Moab did run into him at a fairly good speed.

"Alright alright, my bad my bad. No need to get agitated. Jeez you sound like a whiny baby. Don't think I didn't hear that grunt of pain. (Talking to Hachi.) And yeah I'm the one that made those explosions, pretty sweet huh? But seriously guys now is not the time to talk, if you can hide me I'll help you out, it seems like your buddy here needs my expert healing hands more than he wants to admit. I promise when he leaves he'll be as good as new, and if you want, I'll even make a limb or two dissappear! Now cmon lets get the hell out of here!!"

*At Fuckoff town*

Everything moved in slow motion as the man popped out from behind the counter with a rifle pointed at Gatrom. However, the man was obviously not well trained, and in the blink of an eye, the gun was in Gatrom's hands before the man was any wiser.

"Woah, dude. Just stop and listen for a second. I don't know why you're so pissed off, but if it's because I came on that pirate ship, you don't really have much to worry about. My captain isn't the kind of person that is gonna go around pillaging a town like this."

"I never thought you fuckoff's would be so brazen as to walk straight into our town, but I'm going to let you know that you're not gonna be leaving anytime soon." The shopkeeper said to Gatrom as he reached one hand down below the counter and pressed a button.

Over a loudspeaker outside, all around the town there could be heard a siren blaring. All of a sudden the ghost town turned into a battlefield as each and every townsperson stepped out of their houses with some kind of weapon, all pointed at the phoenix pirates.

"Oh shit!" Was all Gatrom had time to say before arrows, bullets and any weapon imaginable was being thrown or shot in his direction. He quickly dropped the gun that was in his hands and proceeded to duck and dodge behind any cover he could find. 

"To the forest everyone!!" Gatrom yelled as he ran into the thick jungle, hoping that the rest of his friends would be able to make it there safely as well.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 9, 2010)

*Wyaton...*
The unmarked World Government vessel, disguised to look like a merchant vessel, docked at the massive harbor of Wyaton. An undercover World Government agent escorted Annie towards the deck. 

"You have 24 hours to bring Hawkins in alive. Perform this service for us and your immunity as a Shichbukai shall be reinstated," he told her. Then he pointed at the thin metal collar around her neck, at first glance it looked just like a fashionable accessory, but in reality it inhibited Annie's mantra and held a tracking beacon. 

"And we'll remove that collar..." he added. 

Annie glared at the agent and flipped him the bird. If she had her mantra she could just locate Hawkins right here right now with no troubles, but no, these idiots wanted to play their little cloak and dagger games. 

"Don't wait up for me," Annie replied tersely and walked off. 

The gunslinger disembarked the vessel and headed towards the harbor gates, mixing in with the the packed crowd of travelers, Pirates, and sailors. She wore her cowboy hat tilted low over her face, and hid her two gold revolvers under her dark brown leather coat. Best not to be recognized until she had Hawkins in her sights she figured. If someone recognized her now then the word would spread quickly like wildfire that a Shichibukai was on the island, and that would definitely spook Hawkins.   

_Well at least he doesn't know I'm coming for him,_ she thought to herself. 

Suddenly Annie accidentally bumped into a short troll like woman, barely three feet tall and wearing a tattered black cloak. "Could you spare some change young miss?" the woman croaked in a weak voice. She held out two gnarled hands towards Annie. Annie smiled at the woman and flicked her a few beri from her pocket before walking on. 

"Thank you miss!" the woman called gratefully towards Annie. She continued looking at the gunslinger until she disappeared among the throng of people. After making sure she was gone the woman reached into the folds of her robes and produced a baby den den mushi. 

_Elswhere on Wyaton..._
*"It's the Queen of Gunslingers fer sure. Right as rain, I ain't wrong,"* croaked a voice through a den den mushi held by Su Lin. She sat opposite of Hawkins, within the inner sanctum of her underground mansion. 

"Thank you Baba, continue to track her from afar," Su Lin answered and shut off the connection. She stared at Hawkins with an I told you so expression on her face. 

"Well I'll be damned," Hawkins exclaimed with surprise. Hawkins and Annie went way back and they had a complicated history. He had helped kill her younger brother all those years ago, right here on Wyaton ironically. He had changed since then and he truly felt sorry for what he did, but he wasn't sure if Annie would be so forgiving. 

He peered at Su Lin, rubbing his chin thoughtfully. "So how do you want to play this? She's a Shichibukai you know." 

"Shichibukai can get sick just like everyone else," Su Lin replied with a demure smile.

Hawkins frowned. This wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 9, 2010)

*With the Crimson Fist Pirates*

Derrick eyes the fast talking man. They did need a doctor, and if this guy was half as good as he thought he was then he'd do just fine, "Ok, you've got a deal," Maob prepares to hide but Derrick and Hachi step in the opposite direction, "Uh, maybe I picked the wrong guys to confine in, the guys chasing me are over there," Maob points out.

Derrick cracks his neck, "Yep, I know," he says as he hears them approaching, "But hiding isn't really our thing," Maob takes a look at Hachi, "Yea your partner there doesn't really seem too fit to be taking out an angry mob," Derrick shrugs, "He's more than ok for this little situation, not like I need his help anyway. Though it's good for him to get in a little scrap, keep him in shape," he says nudging Hachi.

The group of heavily armed men come over the hill and spot Moab, "There he is! Get him!" they say ignoring Derrick and Hachi, "Well that's just rude," he says grabbing the first charger by the face and slamming him to the ground, "Who the hell are you two!" one of the chargers shout.

Meanwhile a man pokes his head out of his shop to take a look at what's going on, "Sure is a lot of ruckus," he says taking a sip from his drink. He then spots Derrick and Hachi and spews his drink from his mouth, "N-N-No way!" he dashes into his store and then flies out just as fast with two pieces of paper in his hands.

"Stop! What're you doing!" he shouts to the townspeople, "What's your problem pal? You know these two?" The shop owner is shaking in his boots, "That's Derrick Crimson and Hachidori!" he shouts holding up their bounties. The mob takes a look at the papers and reads over them slowly from a distance. Their eyes then grow wide and their jaws drop, "40...47 million!" one shouts, "And the other guys 20 million!" they all slowly turn back to Derrick and Hachi.

"...So are we doin' this?" Derrick says impatiently, "RUUUUUN!" they dropped their weapons and headed for the hills. Derrick then turns to Moab, "So, to the treatment."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 9, 2010)

*Darver vs. The Hoax Pirates*
The Shichibukai plainly watched as the zoo keeper returned and his arm transformed to that of a tiger's claw. The Hoax Pirate fiercely attack the aura dome with his new animal limb. Then the griffin from before swooped down from the sky with another weird shell in his palm. The mythical beast landed on the top of the dome and planted its palm on the appendix of the shield, releasing tremendous force onto the dome that shattered. The combined effort of the Hoax Pirates (minus Feroy and Charmo) resulted in breaking the dome.

Darver didn't seem to care much, though. He narrowed his eyes on the zoo keeper as he approached him with his tiger claw. "Hmm, I made the dome to weak. It appears as if your skill levels are beyond what I anticipated," The Shichibukai commented as Alex pounced in the air and came down to attack. "Aura Kobushi!" Darver punched towards Alex and released a fist of aura that hit him directly. The attack exploded with great force on Alex that caused the Hoax Pirate to fly back in defeat. "But it matters not."

"I didn't plan on using my ability on you weaklings, but it can't be helped." Darver lifted his leg and kicked towards Kaimetu, releasing a powerful blast of aura at him. Aura Hondou!" Kaimetsu was hit hard and knocked back. Wheter or not he was still well enough to fight was left to be determined.

"Aura quick-step!" Darver appeared above both Helen and the tired Robbie in a moment notice. "Double aura Handou!" Darver said as he used a double kick and shot an even more powerful aura blast on the duo that caused a massive explosion upon them.

Feroy looked over towards the Shichibukai that was also looking over towards him. His entire crew was defeated in less than a minute. "Damn! He was toying with us the entire time!" Feroy stated. "Just how powerful is he?"

*"PRESTO!"* Feroy bellowed as he appeared in the face of Darver. He looked the Shichibukai directly in his menacing eyes. "If my direct attacks didn't work, then try my hypnosis! *SONNO!"* Feroy exclaimed in an otherworldly voice as his eyes began to swirl.

The Shichibukai was unmoved. He punched the Hoax Pirate Captain and knocked him into a tree. "I see, you also have a special 'ability' outside of a devil fruit." Darver began. "Just as I am, you are gifted with an ability that has come from meditation, extreme training, hereditary gifts or just naturally gifted. Though, I'm sorry to inform you that I'm much too strong to be subdued by your hypnosis. My ability prevents it from effecting me."

Feroy looked in horror at the Shichibukai. _What in the world were they going to do? How would they escape from this monster?_ "This can't end now," Feroy moaned in pain as he got back on his feet. "If you think me or my crew are going to die here by the hands of you, then you're the fool, you SHITchibukai." The Hoax Pirate declared.

"Feroy Toglory, you have the willpower of your mother." Darver commented. 

Feroy eyes grew wide at this comment. "I don't have a mother!" Feroy declared.

"Hmph. Don't spout such nonsense." 

Darver lifted his leg just as aura surrounded around it. "Aura Hondou!" Darver said as aura shot out of his leg and hit Feroy head on.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 9, 2010)

*With the Hoax Pirates...*
Robbie and Helen lay buried deep within a pile of rubble that had collapsed over their heads. Darver had appeared out of nowhere and blasted them with his dark aura, with enough force to cave in a mountain of rubble over their heads. They were shrouded in near darkness, with only a few tiny beams of light filtering through the rubble. 

Robbie maintained his Griffin form and had managed to shield himself and Helen with his massive golden wings, from the rubble around them, like a protective canopy. His wings trembled to maintain the load but he held firm for his sake and Helen's. He wasn't sure how much longer though. 

"I think my left wing is broken," he growled in a tone of excruciating pain. Suddenly he felt a twinge followed by an audible snap in his left wing. "Oh yeah it's broken!"  he snarled. Not to mention he could barely move his right arm, which he had used to deliver the impact.

Helen, her face smeared with dirt and grime, crawled out from under his wings and looked up at the rubble and then at the space she had to move around, it was too tight for her to swing her sword without killing Robbie, she realized. She felt little better herself and suspected from the pain she felt whenever she breathed, that she had busted several ribs or maybe worse. 

"I can't cut us out," Helen grunted. An idea suddenly came to her as she stared at the rubble. "Does that shell device of yours still have energy left!" she asked him. 

Robbie looked at her queerly. "You mean the Impact? Yeah maybe one more shot," he responded. 

"Good, give it to me then!" she beckoned him, holding out her right hand towards him.  

"Are you sure?" Robbie asked her uncertainly.  "It could break your arm!" 

"And how would that be any worse then this!?" Helen asked him, gesturing at the mountain of rubble over their heads. 

"Good point!" he responded and handed her the Impact Dial. 

Helen took the strange shell like device and placed it on her right palm as she had seen Robbie do. "So I just point and shoot?" she asked him calmly. 

Robbie nodded, "Pretty much." 

Helen took a deep breath and pointed the Impact upwards at the rubble. If there wasn't enough juice left in the dial the blast could easily backfire and crush them. As she was about to press the trigger suddenly Robbie spoke up. 

"If we don't make it then I just wanted to tell you that I love you!" he exclaimed dramatically as if he was some kind of move hero. 

Helen looked back at him like he was an idiot. 

"Yeah sorry I couldn't resist. I heard this guy say it in a movie once. I think it was the story of the Unnamed Crew, and I thought it would be something cool to say. Don't worry I still think you're a cold bitch and I wish I never met you!" he added. 

Helen chuckled and thrust the dial up at the rubble full force. *"IMPACT!" *

*BABOOM! *

A burst of energy blew open a hole in the mountain of rubble. Loud coughing could be heard from within. A second later Helen crawled out followed by Robbie. Robbie's Griffin body instinctively morphed back into it's Human form, unable to cope with the stress. He lay on his back and looked over at Helen. She sat on the ground and held her right arm with a grimace, clearly she was in pain but you'd never hear her complain about it. She was the type who would suffer in silence even if you cut off her arm. 

"Broke your arm?" Robbie asked her. 

Helen shrugged. "Does it matter?" she said through gritted teeth. Down the street she could see Darver still going full steam. They hadn't even managed to so much as scratch the man.  

"We're not getting out of this," Robbie muttered dourly as the realization hit him. This guy was just too strong. They were outclassed and had lost this fight before it even began.  

"I've got no problem with that as long as I can die standing and knowing I gave it everything I had," Helen responded seriously.

"Yeah good for you but I've got the den den mushi numbers of five incredibly hot chicks who I'd like to call later. So no dying standing for me!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 9, 2010)

"It's a sad day when the women has more balls than the man..." Alex spits out as he gets onto his feet slowly. He coughs up a good bit of blood and then falls back to a knee. His left arm, the one not protected by the Tiger Arm, is likely broken seeing how he can't move it at all.

He gets back to his feet and stumbles forward, "Though you're not much of a man..." he says eyeing Robbie with the eye that isn't covered by the dripping blood from his forehead, "And your hardly an ordinary woman," he says to Helen.

He holds his bloody forehead with his functioning arm and keeps himself from falling over. He is getting pretty dizzy, the first attack from Darver was pretty good, but this last one was on a whole other level.

He grits his teeth, "So you heard the lady..." he says to his Tiger Arm, "Lets give it everything we've got..." it seems to be ignoring him, but it growls violently at Darver again, "But why should we be the only ones to have some fun..." 

He activates his boots, takes a deep breath, and then dashes forward, next is his Eagle Jacket, a pair of large wings pop out and take him into the sky, _"Much better than walking..."_ he thinks to himself as he picks up speed. As he flies back towards the battle he spots his captain, flying towards him after taking an attack.

"Damn," he says before reaching out with his functioning arm and catching Feroy. He lowers them to the ground, "Sorry about the claws, but next time try to fly towards someone with both working arms..." he says to him. He then turns back to Darver, "So..." he says, focusing to overcome the pain his bodies in, "I'm ready for Round Three..." he says, his determination outshining his bodies terrible condition.


----------



## Aro Volturi (May 9, 2010)

*Paine Introduction Arc*

"WHERE"S MY GODDAMN LIQUOR!!!!" said a loud drunk, a bar full of drunk men screaming and cheering like wild animals for no reason. A young teenaged girl with blond hair made her way through the crowd to serve the boss of this crew. "Here's your drink sir." she said shyly "Well it's about goddamn time bitch." he said snatching the beer, the young girl hoped these thungs would leave her village but it looked like they made them selfs home. They came from a town up east and fled here when the marines where on there trail. 

"Say baby why don't you be a girl and show daddy a good time" "Please just get out we have nothing here for you." the room got quiet "What?" "I said leave, you worn out your welcome." the men were shocked, she had disrespected there boss and now she had to pay. "YOU LITTLE SLUT!!!" he slaped her like hell and made her fly across the room and then the men cheered. "NO ONE TALKS TO ME LIKE THAT!!" 

All of a sudden a women by the bar threw a beer bottle at him shocking everyone, "WHO THREW THAT!?" he demaned Then there was a voice that came from behind him "I did." Paine said, she had found her target and she was about to take him out.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 9, 2010)

*The Hoax Pirates...*
Robbie still lay on his back and as a busted up Alex, who Robbie could tell clearly didn't know when to say "No Mas," rushed back off to the battle, he looked back up at Helen with a confused voice. 

"Was Frogger talking to me?" he asked.

"I don't know, which one of us has a pair of balls?" Helen responded as she used her sword Benihime as a crutch to get back to her feet.  

"Oh HAHAHAHAHAHAHA that was a good one. You're on fire today!" Robbie said with a mocking laugh, then he shot Alex a dirty look. "Asshole..." he muttered. 

Helen switched Benhime to her left hand which was only in a bit of pain as opposed to the tremendous mind blowing I want my mommy kind of pain radiating up and down her right arm. She closed her eyes and took a deep breath, focusing all of her spirit for one final push to the end. Do or die.  

Just as she began to stride purposefully towards the battle, Robbie grabbed her ankle. "Um could you help me up. I'm inspired now?" he asked her sheepishly. 

Helen kicked him in the rear end with enough force to cause him to reflexively bounce back to his feet, albeit very unsteadily. "Yowza! Thanks," he muttered, hoping one of the hot chicks he had picked up today wasn't around to just see that.  

Robbie looked down hesitantly at the rucksack around his waist, which he used to carry his dials. There might be something there that could put even Darver down, or at least put him down long enough for an escape, but he knew it would likely kill him if he used it. 

_Twelve years ago...
Robbie's father, Micah Lightyear, was just about done with his demonstration of Dial Warfare. Robbie had been amazed by all the dials that his father had shown, and the power they possessed. The flame, jet, axe, electro, and impact, dials were all amazing. However he couldn't help but notice that his old man had left out a dial contained in a black metal case.

"Hey pops what kind of dial ya got in there?" he asked him.  

Micah looked back at his son and suddenly his normally jovial face was replaced with one of utter seriousness. "You don't want to know about that one son."

"Why?" 

"It'll kill ya."  _

_Right here right now..._
Robbie reached into his rucksack and pulled out a small metal box. He slowly opened the lid of the box, revealing a jet black dial that gleamed under the sunlight. He looked pensively at the dial and then at Helen's dirt smeared and pained face. Her right arm hung limply by her side but he could see she was just as determined to fight even knowing she couldn't defeat the enemy in front of her. She really is something, he thought to himself, and in that moment he came to his decision.  

Suddenly he handed her his rucksack. "Here, make sure you take care of these for me!" 

Helen looked back at him in surprise, taken aback by his sudden grim demeanor. The only time he ever got like this was when he struck out with the local island floozies. Then she noticed the black dial he held in his right hand. 

"Just what are you planning?"

Robbie smirked at her. "It's been fun," he told her.

Helen grabbed his arm before he could walk away. "I'll use it," she said purposefully. "Whatever it is..." 

Robbie however shrugged her off. "_*When*_ you see that Nurse again...kick her ass!" he said with his back to Helen, before limping towards the downed Feroy and the others. He overheard Alex say something about being ready for round three.

Robbie showed them the black dial in his left palm, being careful to keep it out of sight of Darver. "This thing here makes what I just used before look like a water gun. If you guys can somehow hold Darver in place long enough, I think it can stop him...or at least put him out of it long enough so you guys can get the hell out of here. Just sayin..."   he suggested. 

He left out the fact that it would also probably pulverize his bones to powder and most definitely instantly kill him, but his eyes conveyed it all. You didn't need to say anything when death was on your mind. 

A second later Helen caught up with them but remained silent and had a blank expression on her face. Helen could tell what Robbie wanted to do, and surprisingly felt a knot in her stomach, something she wouldn't have expected. She realized however that it was his decision to make if he wanted to sacrifice himself.


----------



## Pyro (May 9, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With the Crimson Fist Pirates*
> 
> Derrick eyes the fast talking man. They did need a doctor, and if this guy was half as good as he thought he was then he'd do just fine, "Ok, you've got a deal," Maob prepares to hide but Derrick and Hachi step in the opposite direction, "Uh, maybe I picked the wrong guys to confine in, the guys chasing me are over there," Maob points out.
> 
> ...



"Wow, we've got a 47 million pirate and a 20 million pirate over here. If that's the case then I wonder what the bounty of the guy that gave you that would there was? Haha or maybe you guys are just overrated rookies. Either way, you should probably follow me if you don't want any permanent damage done to your body."

Moab led the two pirates to his small shack. On the top of the door was just a sign with one word, "clinic". As the group walked inside they could see the way in which Moab lived. There was two beds, the one which could be assumed as Moab's seemed to double as a table and possibly even a trash can by the smell of it. However, the other bed was in clean condition. The sheets were folded and the area was sanatized. 

"Alright sword guy, get your ass on the bed before I really give you something to cry about." Biting back a retort, Hachi gave in to the odd doctor's demands and laid down onto the bed. 

"Alright this might hurt a little bit..." Moab said as he pressed his thumb and pointer finger to the vein on Hachi's should. Before Hachi could even move, he was unconsious.

"Sorry I had to do that to your namakama, but I'm kinda out of anathestic and I'd rather not put him through the surgery while he was consious. And had I told him, he looked like the stupid kind of guy that would never agree to it."

All the pirate captain could do was watch in wonder as Moab's skilled hands quickly worked their way around Hachi's body. All loose debris that had entered the wounds were removed, the wounds were steralized, and then he was sewn up. After that, each and every cut was bandaged up by the obviously skilled and experienced doctor.

"Alright, all fixed up. Now that'll be... 20 million belli. You know, equal to his bounty." Moab said to Derrick with his hand stretched out and a large smile on his face. These pirates might be strong but with one out of comission, he doubted the other would risk his saftey by not paying the obviously overpriced cost of treatment.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 10, 2010)

*Wyaton...*
Annie weaved her way through the many streets and alleyways of Wyaton, trying to find a lead on Hawkins. She couldn't help but look every now and then at the giant castle in the distance which loomed high in the sky. Darver had blown it up long ago in a fit of rage, but the people of this island had rebuilt it exactly the way it was in the intervening years. 

Annie had once gone to that castle when she was just a snot nosed rookie with a chip on her shoulder. At the time Annie had thought she could save her brother from Darver alone, but had failed miserably. Now that she was ten years older, a hell of a lot more powerful, and hopefully much wiser, Annie couldn't help but wish she could do it all over again and do the things she should've done. It was funny how that worked though as you got older she mused. While lost in her thoughts however she didn't seem to notice the troll like figure trailing her from afar... 

Baba tracked Annie from afar, making sure to stay unnoticed. She was good at keeping her three foot tall frame out of sight, and she knew all the short cuts and escape routes of this city. No one knew the underbelly of this place better then she did, and it was why Su Lin had employed her services when she moved to this island. 

As Annie turned a corner Baba waited for a second before slinking her hooded face around the corner to catch a glimpse of her. Baba narrowed her eyes however as she looked down the street...Annie was gone. Suddenly two strong hands grabbed the back of her cloak and lifted her into the air, whirling her around and slamming her back roughly against a brick wall. Baba cowered in fear as she came face to face with Annie. 

"Please don't hurt me!" Baba wailed in a trembling voice. 

Annie smiled at Baba while keeping her pressed against the wall. The intense look in her green hued right eye told Baba everything she needed to know, '_Quit your crying or someone really is going to get hurt!'_ Baba of course immediately shut up.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 10, 2010)

*At Fuckoff town*

"Why are you attacking us?!" Amelia demanded of the weapons store owner who lay on the ground. She had an arrow on the quiver of her bow, trained on his face. Meanwhile Rose was busy trying to fit a rather large looking warhammer beneath her blouse. The fact that the shopkeeper could clearly see that she was stealing didn't stop her from pretending to be discreet however. 

Just as the owner was about to answer Amelia, suddenly a loud alarm blared through the town. Both Amelia and Rose quickly turned their heads towards the window of the store. 

"Now you two fuckup's are really done for!" the owner said with a smirk. "You both made a mistake coming into enemy territory!" 

Rose smacked him on the back of the head with a vicious thud, knocking him out. "Hey watch who you call a fuckup!" she reprimanded him. 

Amelia wanted to question the man further about what he meant by enemy territory, and the crude name for this town, but the sounds of shouting outside followed by gunfire put her on alert. She grabbed Rose's hand, "Let's go!" 

Rose was still trying to stuff the warhammer under her blouse however. "Just leave it Rose!" 

"Fiiine!" Rose sighed, dropping the warhammer onto the floor, and letting Amelia pull her out of the store. As they ran out into the middle of the street, their eyes widened at the mob of people flooding out of the buildings, wielding weapons of all sorts. The entire place had seemed to transform from a ghost town into a certified war zone in a span of seconds. 

"They must be the welcoming committee!" Rose said in awe. 

In the distance they heard a familiar voice call out. "To the forest everyone!!"  

Amelia turned to see Gatrom being chased by group of townsfolk. Thankfully he made it to the jungle and disappeared within the dense foliage. "YOU'RE A GREAT BODYGUARD GATROM!!" Rose hollered after him with a laugh.

Across the street, Jax flew through the glass window of a general supply store, sending glass flying everywhere, and rolled to his feet. A throng of angry townsfolk ran out of the store hot on his heels. 

*BANG! * 

Suddenly a bullet whirred by Rose's left ear. She tilted her head up and saw a rifleman up on a roof trying to snipe them, he was reloading his rifle. "Oooh I hate snipers. COME AND FIGHT ME MANO A GIRLO!!!" Rose shouted at him. In her opinion someone who didn't have the guts to fight face up was just a crum bum coward. 

"I'm on him!" Amelia cried, drawing a steel capped arrow from her quiver in a whir of motion, far faster then the sniper could reload his rifle. She let the arrow go and it whistled in the air before hitting the edge of the rooftop and exploding. The sniper flew off of the roof and landed awkwardly onto the street below. 

A large beefy man rushed Rose from the side with a clawhammer and swung it at her but Rose easily caught the man's arm with her steel gloved hand head butted him, knocking him flat on his ass. Unfortunately Rose didn't notice the handful of gun toting townsfolk talking aim behind her. Rose spun around at the last second as a wall of bullets was about to tear into her, but suddenly a glowing shield of energy intercepted the path of the bullets, causing them to explode. 

Jax appeared beside Rose, holding up his right hand at the shield. Rose smirked at him and gave him a thumbs up sign. "Very cool!" 

"YOU HEARD GATROM. TO THE JUNGLE!!" Amelia hollered as she let loose five arrows at the same time at a crowd of townsfolk trying to rush them. 

"I agree!" Jax said in a huff. He waved his glowing right hand at an attacker and flung him away with an explosive shockwave. Rose however frowned at the notion of leaving just when things were getting good, but she knew better then to argue with Amelia. 

She quickly grabbed Amelia and Jax by their hands and formed a giant bulletproof bubble around them. "Time to bounce!" she said with a laugh, as she caused the bubble to begin bouncing up and down the street like a speedball, jostling them around. They crashed through a line of townsfolk who tried to block their path, and suddenly the bubble bounced off the ground and shot high into the sky. 

*"BUBBLE BOUNCE!!"* Rose exclaimed as they soared towards the jungle, traveling above the dense tree canopy. Suddenly however the bubble popped, leaving all three of them hanging in midair. 

Rose sweatdropped. "Oops hehe..gotta work on that!"  she said apologetically before hurtling through the thick tangle of trees below them.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2010)

*Phoenix Pirates*

((Sorry for not posting earlier...I had a huge one but the forum ate it.))


Long story short, the bubble popped.

"Son of a-" Jax muttered before hitting the upper canopy of the forest. He was flipped over, a branches cutting a million tiny patterns into his skin. He attempted to summon the blue-white energy, trying to slow his fall, but his head hit a branch and he was suddenly a long, long time ago....

_*10 years ago*

Jax sat in a small white room.

It was his room. 

It was the only thing he had. He was completely naked, and his ribs were showing far too much to be normal. Days left in the test: 12. He had not eaten for 18 days. 

His breathing was slow and rhythmic, his entire body basically in a coma. His eyes were closed, but even then you could tell they were simply sunken holes. He had not moved since day 3. Moving, he had learned, was a waste of energy. And he needed energy.

For the first time in 18 days, he heard a sound.

Jax's eyes snapped open at the sudden noise. It was faint, yes, but distinct, like a ringing in your ears. The test was nowhere near over yet. Was this something else? Something they had "forgotten" to mention? It wouldn't be the first time.

A second later, a man crashed through Jax's wall. He was dressed in standard security uniform, the symbol Jax had come to associate with whoever held him stamped clearly on his chest. He looked like he had been thrown.

That shouldn't be possible. The walls around him were nearly a foot of solid steel. Who the hell...

"You are not welcome here."

Jax took a deep breath, all thoughts of hunger driven from his mind. He recognized the voice clearly. It was a woman, and she was currently standing in front of the hole the dead security guard had made. She was dressed in a red cloak, the pin a golden flame. Her hair was a fiery red pulled into a tight ponytail behind her.

In front of her stood a man Jax had never seen before. He was about 18, Jax guessed, his thick brown hair hanging down in front of his eyes in a way that reminded Jax of a sheepdog. He was smiling a crooked smile, and one hand was currently busy with unlocking a large black weight from around his leg. 3 similar weights lay strewn around him.

"Ah, c'mon Red. You know what I want. And I don't really feel like getting all my clothes burned off, so I'm gonna give you this one chance. Just gimme the kid._

*Present time*

Jax vaguely felt himself hit the ground. He didn't move. How could he? He was somewhere else....


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 10, 2010)

*Wyaton...*
"I've been doin' this a long time sister. I don't need to be psychic to know when someone's following me. Did Hawkins send you to track me. Does he know I'm here?"  Annie asked the troll like woman. 

Before Baba could answer however, a loud whip crack sound rung out from the rooftop above them. Annie quickly looked upwards as a fast moving whip hurtled towards her like a bullet. In one fluid motion Annie flung Baba to the ground and backpedaled away, drawing her gold revolvers from within her brown leather coat. The whip struck the ground where she was just standing, leaving a deep bullet sized hole in the concrete and then retracted upwards back towards the roof with a snap. 

Annie pointed her gold revolvers over at Baba who cowered on the ground. "Stay there!" she threatened her before bending her legs and rocketing upwards towards the roof. Annie landed on the rooftop in a blur, pointing her revolvers straight ahead. She didn't need to scan the roof for long though because Hawkins stood right in front of her on the opposite end of the roof, casually leaning against a chimney stack. In his right hand he spun around the long dragon hide whip that was his trademark. 

Hawkins looked much older then Annie remembered, which she found strange. He should be in his early thirties but he looked at least a decade older, and there was a pallid look to his skin and dark circles under his eyes. He didn't look healthy at all in fact. Annie narrowed her eyes at him, and suddenly all of those old emotions of guilt and hatred came roiling back to the surface. James would be alive if it wasn't for him, she thought to herself. Not for the first or last time either. 

"Gunslinger-chan how are you?" he exclaimed like an old friend who hadn't seen her in years.  

Annie kept her revolver trained on him. "You make a move you die," she told him. 

Hawkins chuckled at her in a bitter tone. "I'm already dying," he shrugged before unfurling both of his whips with a blur of his hands. He thrust the whips towards Annie with tremendous force, causing them to travel at the speed of sound. 

Annie ducked down and arched herself backwards as if she was in a limbo contest. The bullet fast whips flew barely a millimeter past her upraised chin. She slid forward on her knees and propelled herself along the roof, traveling under the whips and closing the distance with Hawkins. Annie took aim at his legs with her golden revolvers and fired at him, the sound like rolling thunder. 
*
BANG! BANG! BANG!*

"Oh you've gotten much better!" Hawkins exclaimed. 

He nimbly somersaulted over Annie's bullets which slammed into the chimney wall behind him. While in midair Hawkins pulled his whips back towards him as Annie slid under him in a burst of speed. Annie fired again at him as he hung in midair, aiming for a non vital spot on his body, but Hawkins pulled his whips in front of his body with a flick of his wrists and spun them around in a blur, forming a protective barrier. Annie's bullet's exploded as they made contact with his whirling dragonhide whips, unable to penetrate. 

Annie however smirked as she focused on the spinning whips with her keen Hawk like vision. The whips which were moving at the speed of sound, so fast that they were invisible to any normal person, suddenly slowed to a crawl from Annie's perspective. She smirked as she holstered her revolvers and thrust both her gloved hands forward at the whips. If she mistimed it they would easily slice her fingers off. 
*
CRACK!  *

Annie caught both whips in her hands and gripped them tightly. "Gotcha!" 

Hawkins eyes widened in surprise as he landed and before he could react, Annie pulled at the whips with all her might. Hawkins flew off his feet and blasted headfirst towards Annie, or to be more accurate her right fist. *BABLAM! * Hawkins face met Annie's fist causing a bone crunching sound. As he stumbled in a daze, Annie flipped over him and twirled his own whips around his body like a lasso artist, binding his arms and legs. Just like hogtying a hefer she thought with satisfaction. 

Hawkins fell to the ground in a heap, his nose bleeding profusely. Annie kicked him in the face causing him to roll over onto his back. She crouched over him and tightened the whips around his body even further. 

"You lose," Annie said victoriously, and damn did those words (plus looking at Hawkins bloody face) make her feel as right as rain again.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 10, 2010)

Pyro said:


> "Wow, we've got a 47 million pirate and a 20 million pirate over here. If that's the case then I wonder what the bounty of the guy that gave you that would there was? Haha or maybe you guys are just overrated rookies. Either way, you should probably follow me if you don't want any permanent damage done to your body."
> 
> Moab led the two pirates to his small shack. On the top of the door was just a sign with one word, "clinic". As the group walked inside they could see the way in which Moab lived. There was two beds, the one which could be assumed as Moab's seemed to double as a table and possibly even a trash can by the smell of it. However, the other bed was in clean condition. The sheets were folded and the area was sanatized.
> 
> ...



"Yea...About that..." he says taking a look out the window of the clinic and then turning his attention back towards the skilled doctor, "We haven't exactly found any treasure of late so I don't plan on wasting what little money we have on you."

"Plus you've already taken care of my friend so why would I pay you," Maob rubbed his chin, "Well you see there's plenty of ways that I could handle your pal to reverse my magic," he says reaching for a scalpal, needle, or well anything else that would do the job.

However he was stopped by an unknown hand around his wrist, "Eh?" he looks down and sees Hachi grabbing hold of his arm, "When did he get up..." he says looking over at the swordsmen, however he is still unconscious, "What the..."

"Like it matters, you wouldn't have done anything anyway," he says, arms crossed, "W-what do you know!" he shouts at the Pirate Captain, "And those little threats won't work on me. You have no idea how strong he is, I doubt there's anything you could do to him in the first place."




StrawHat4Life said:


> *The Hoax Pirates...*
> Robbie still lay on his back and as a busted up Alex, who Robbie could tell clearly didn't know when to say "No Mas," rushed back off to the battle, he looked back up at Helen with a confused voice.
> 
> "Was Frogger talking to me?" he asked.
> ...



Though Alex doesn't always display it, he can be pretty intelligent at times. He looks towards Robbie and speaks lowly so Darver cannot hear, "I saw what that last attack did to you, and if that was a water gun then this thing's probably like an atomic bomb to you..."

He shrugs, well shrugs with his working shoulder, "Not like I give a shit but I don't plan on giving him the satisfaction of taking one of us out. If you want to kill yourself do it on your own time."

He holds up his Tiger Arm, "Now enough with this bullshit, lets get back to the real action."


----------



## Pyro (May 10, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *At Fuckoff town*
> 
> "Why are you attacking us?!" Amelia demanded of the weapons store owner who lay on the ground. She had an arrow on the quiver of her bow, trained on his face. Meanwhile Rose was busy trying to fit a rather large looking warhammer beneath her blouse. The fact that the shopkeeper could clearly see that she was stealing didn't stop her from pretending to be discreet however.
> 
> ...



Gatrom watched as the rest of his crew made their escape from the town. However, their escape involved all of them being thrown high into the sky and falling down into the forest.

"Awww shit. What a troublesome captain."

Running to where he thought the group would fall. He managed to get there as they began their decent. There were only two problems. One was that Jax had already landed and was unconscious. The other was that there seemed to be a large amount of weapons falling out from Rose's clothing that was getting in the way of the crews rescue. The first to land was a large axe that Gatrom quickly sidestepped. However after the axe fell three throwing stars, a quiver, followed by it's entire contents, two kunai, one katana, three pistols (which went off as soon as they landed), and a small smoke bomb. Once again it was only due to Gatrom's devil fruit which increased his reaction times that he was able to dodge all of the falling weapons. However, as soon as his work was over with this, came the part of saving his crew. 

Jumping up off of a nearby tree he caught Rose in the air and quickly put her down onto the ground. Last up was Amelia. Gatrom jumped up as high as he was able and managed to catch her bridle style as he landed on both of his feet. Gatrom quickly set Amelia down gently and then went to go check on Jax. He was out cold, but his vitals were stable. 

"Still think I'm a bad bodyguard Rose? Two out of three aint bad. Plus, Jax is gonna wake up after a bit and he'll be fine except for a large bump on his head."


----------



## Pyro (May 10, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Yea...About that..." he says taking a look out the window of the clinic and then turning his attention back towards the skilled doctor, "We haven't exactly found any treasure of late so I don't plan on wasting what little money we have on you."
> 
> "Plus you've already taken care of my friend so why would I pay you," Maob rubbed his chin, "Well you see there's plenty of ways that I could handle your pal to reverse my magic," he says reaching for a scalpal, needle, or well anything else that would do the job.
> 
> ...




Moab looked a little shocked that the man in front of him was able to so quickly see through his bluff. Truth be told, he could never hurt an injured man, provided that Moab wasn't the one who injured him of course.

"Alright fine you got me, I'm not gonna hurt him. However since you decided that you're not gonna pay me... I'll have to make you pay!" Moab said and before Derrick could react, Moab had pushed him through the window that he had just been looking through. 

Derrick was surprised with the quickness of the doctor, thinking the man to be a pushover. "Don't think you're gonna be able to beat me. You heard those townspeople, I'm worth 47 million, and you don't even have a bounty!"

"Haha probably, but this town is too boring anyway and I've got nothing better to do, so teaching you a lesson is bound to be able to fill up my attention span for a few minutes!"

As he said this, Moab began to pull out three baseball sized iron balls from the pouch at his waste. After concentrating on two of them for a little while, he stared his opponent down with a small smile on his face for five seconds before he rolled them at Derrick. 

The two balls then exploded with large enough detonations that they could have been grenades. Derrick was able to escape the blast by jumping back but he now knew what Moab was capable of. However, in the time it took for the first to balls to explode and for Derrick to escape the blast radius, Moab had already prepared his third ball and launched it in the direction of Derrick's escape timing it perfectly to explode as soon as he jumped back.

Moab watched as his third explosion shook the ground. Assuming that his target was probably dead, he turned his back and began to walk back to his shack, content that he had taught this wannabe pirate a lesson.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 10, 2010)

*Derrick vs Maob...*

"Well that was quite the display," he says walking through the smoke. Maob turns around, shocked that he is still breathing. As the smoke clears it reveals a slightly beat up Derrick but nothing too bad for him anyway, "Guess I know how you made those explosions before."

"It really sucks that your town is this boring, so I'll do you the favor of killing you so you don't have to suffer through this day after day, I mean it's probably worse than hell anyway," he dashes forward, Maob tosses another bomb, timing it so that it explodes right in front of Derrick.

Dust fills the air again, and when he least expects it Derrick pops out of the dust and slams his fist right into the doctor, "Magma Suprise," a blast of lava flies out of his fist and sends him crashing back into his Clinic, "Oh yea, I've got a little skill too," he says as lava drips down his arm.


----------



## MrChubz (May 10, 2010)

-With The Presidents-
Washington got on his feet and wiped the blood off of his arms and hands. He looked around then spotted what he wanted. The gauntlets. He made his way over to them then lifted them up. Even if Washington was at his best they would have been too heavy for him to even throw a punch.
What's the name of this team anyways? I want to know what I can call myself, Lincoln said.
We haven't named ourselves yet. Also, you're not a part of it, Washington said.
What do you mean I'm not a part of it? That's how it goes. You meet me, we get along, I help you defeat a common enemy, and I'm part of the team, Lincoln said.
What did you even do? Jefferson asked.
I shot a few people, Lincoln said.
That's not even close to enough. You still need to prove yourself. This arc was a Washington feature, Adam explained.
Damn it,


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 10, 2010)

_*The Jungles of Gorilla Island - With the Phoenix Pirates...*_
As Rose careened downwards through the dense  jungle canopy, she swore that she must've hit like every branch ever made in existence. With every impact to her face she cursed a bit louder as she bounced from tree branch to tree branch like a deranged pinball. 

Thankfully Gatrom appeared under Rose and caught her in his arms, quickly putting her onto the ground, albeit it a bit rushed though. Rose landed roughly on her rear end, almost landing on a brace of shuriken littered across the ground (among the other dozen weapons she managed to stuff on her person). Rose muttered another string of curses that would've caused her dear and departed mother to wash out her mouth with soap. Needless to say Rose's mother used to go through quite a lot of bars soap over the course of a month.  

As Rose looked up she couldn't help but notice that Gatrom caught Amelia with a lot more gentleness and concern then he did her. In fact it was if he treated Amelia like she was some kind of fluffy pillow. Rose watched as Gatrom laid Amelia gently on the ground. 

"Thanks," Amelia mumbled in a dazed voice, before Gatrom ran off towards a downed Jax.  

"What's the deal with that?" Rose mumbled, feeling suddenly like a sack of potatoes compared to Amelia's pillow fluffiness. 

Before Rose could lecture Gatrom about how he was supposed to be *her* bodyguard, and how *she* should be the fluffy pillow and not *Ms. Amelia* who gets all the attention all the time anyways thank you very much, she noticed her pounders laying on the ground to her left. Rose grabbed them up and her mind quickly turned towards using them to pound those idiot villagers who had just attacked them. 

"Still think I'm a bad bodyguard Rose? Two out of three ain't bad. Plus, Jax is gonna wake up after a bit and he'll be fine except for a large bump on his head."

"Not bad. Whenever I'm in danger of being beaten to death by trees, then I'll definitely call you Gatrom!" Rose said with a snort of laughter. "Oh look it's that grenade I had stuffed in my bra. I was wondering where it dropped!" Rose suddenly exclaimed, almost stepping on a tiny black cartridge which she eagerly scooped back up.  

Suddenly the sounds people shouting echoed through the jungle. *"THEY COULD'NT HAVE GONE FAR AND WE'VE GOT THEIR SHIP NOW!! FAN OUT!!"* a voice could be heard calling out loudly. 

Amelia frowned when she heard that they had gotten to their ship, _The Dagger_. This entire time she had been exhorting everyone in the crew to stay out of trouble, but instead they end up getting attacked by an entire town. It was as if the more she tried to fight against getting into trouble, the more it happened. She quickly got to her feet and gathered her bow and quiver of arrows. 

"We need to keep moving!" Amelia exclaimed, she had no clue where though. They couldn't go back to their ship either unless they planned on fighting an entire town.


----------



## Pyro (May 10, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Derrick vs Maob...*
> 
> "Well that was quite the display," he says walking through the smoke. Maob turns around, shocked that he is still breathing. As the smoke clears it reveals a slightly beat up Derrick but nothing too bad for him anyway, "Guess I know how you made those explosions before."
> 
> ...




*Derrick v.s. Moab*

Moab slowly rises after being sent flying back into his own clinic. He slowly looked down at his stomach to figure out the damage. He now had second degree burns on the abdominal muscles and first degree burns on other parts of his body. It was enough to hurt like hell and restrict his movement, but Moab got the feeling that Derrick was holding back for some reason. Either way, Moab knew that he would pass out due to the pain probably sooner that later. It seems like he made the wrong person mad this time, and he would be the one paying for it... not Derrick.

However, Moab never was one to go out without a fight, and so as he got to his feet, he brandished a scalpel from his bag. Running in close to his opponent he preformed a series of slashes that were dodged by Derrick. Bending down low, with a noticeable cringe due to the pain, he tried to sweep the pirate's feet from underneath, but it seemed as though the other fighter was just too skilled. Derrick just quickly hopped up and dodged the attack. Before Moab could react, Derrick then landed another punch to the side of the head, knocking Moab out cold.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 10, 2010)

Pyro said:


> *Derrick v.s. Moab*
> 
> Moab slowly rises after being sent flying back into his own clinic. He slowly looked down at his stomach to figure out the damage. He now had second degree burns on the abdominal muscles and first degree burns on other parts of his body. It was enough to hurt like hell and restrict his movement, but Moab got the feeling that Derrick was holding back for some reason. Either way, Moab knew that he would pass out due to the pain probably sooner that later. It seems like he made the wrong person mad this time, and he would be the one paying for it... not Derrick.
> 
> However, Moab never was one to go out without a fight, and so as he got to his feet, he brandished a scalpel from his bag. Running in close to his opponent he preformed a series of slashes that were dodged by Derrick. Bending down low, with a noticeable cringe due to the pain, he tried to sweep the pirate's feet from underneath, but it seemed as though the other fighter was just too skilled. Derrick just quickly hopped up and dodged the attack. Before Moab could react, Derrick then landed another punch to the side of the head, knocking Moab out cold.



*The Next Day...*

Maob slowly opened his eyes, he looked up at the sky and saw it was slowly moving. Wait, no, he was actually the one moving. He got up and looked around, he was on a ship, it was Crimson red and quite a large vessel.

"What the hell happened?"  he sees his wounds have been shabbily tended to, something he would have to take care of later. 

"Your aboard my ship, the Crimson Sea Dweller," a familiar voice said, he turns and sees Derrick standing behind where he layed on the deck. 

"And why am I here exactly?" Derrick approached him slowly, "You may be the doctor, but I could tell that the only cure for your serious case of boredom was to go out to sea."

"And well I figured we need a doctor, and from what I can tell from when you patched up Hachi you seem like you're pretty damn good at it," he waved his arms up into the air, "So welcome to the Crimson Fist Pirates! And would you mind toughening up, you're gona' need to put up a much better fight than before if you want to survive with us."

He then tossed a bag towards him, "This was some crap we picked up from what was left of your clinic, figured you'd want it." 

"And here's your crew: Vince, our Navigator and Scout," he says pointing to the man in aviator shades smoking a cigarette and ignoring the two completely.

"Albert, our marksmen and look out," he says pointing up towards the crow's nest, "Dante, our pain in the ass cook," he says with a bit of cheer in his voice as he nudges over towards the chef in the distance.

"Jasmine, our resident demon helmswomen," he says noding his head over towards the helm where the woman steered the ship.

"Maxi, my personal sex slave," he says shamelessly as he points to the blonde women in black spandex, who whips him in the back of the head, "Isn't she adorable?"

"Our idiot First Mate, Jace," the man is balancing along the railing of the ship and walking around it with a bored expression on his face.

"You already know our swordsmen, Hachi. And of course I'm your wonderful Captain, Derrick," he takes a deep breath, "I really hope your the last new member, this introduction thing is a pain in the ass," he shrugs, "So yea, that's all of em'. Now who the hell are you?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 10, 2010)

*Wyaton...*
Annie looked down at Hawkins with a pitiless stare. He lay on the ground, bound tightly by his own dragonhide whips. Blood streamed out of his nose from where she had punched him full force. He looked like a mess and it made her very happy. 

Deep down inside of Annie, a voice screamed for her to draw her golden revolvera and just put him out of his misery. This voice sounded like a younger and angrier Annie. The voice pleaded for her to do it for her brother James, but then another voice, this one much calmer and more mature, reminded her that if she didn't bring in Hawkins alive they would blow up her home and everyone on it. 

Hawkins spit out a glob of blood onto the ground and looked up at Annie with a sickly grin. "So they sent you huh? I was wondering when they'd send a heavyweight...but honestly I thought they might send Darver instead." 

Annie didn't respond and grabbed him by his shirt collar, heaving him up to a standing position. She reached behind her brown leather gunbelt with her free hand and produced a set of handcuffs made of a peculiar metal. 

"Seastone?" Hawkins muttered questioningly. 

Again Annie didn't respond and spun Hawkins around. She slammed him face first into the nearby chimney wall and undid the whips binding his arms. She clasped the cuffs over his wrists and snapped them shut. Annie could feel Hawkin's body become slightly limp immediately as the seastone touched him. Just like it did with all Devil Fruit users. 

"I'm sorry, I really am," Hawkins said, his voice sounding desperate. "The man who did those terrible things...the one who you knew, well he doesn't exist anymore." 

Annie spun Hawkins around to face him and stared at the man with an expression of profound disgust. "If I had a nickel for every time I heard that line I'd be richer then any nobleman!" she retorted. "You're all the same." 

"I'm dying!" Hawkins suddenly blurted out weakly. 

Annie paused for a second, surprised by this revelation. She locked eyes with Hawkins and could see the truth there, that of a desperate and weak man at the end of his rope. She didn't need her mantra to see that he wasn't lying. Annie suddenly realized that this was why he looked so sick, and probably why she had such an easy time with him. 

"What are you dying of?"  she asked him. 

In that brief second as Annie let her guard down however she could see Hawkins eyes focus on something behind Annie for a brief microsecond. _SHIT!_ Annie whirled around to face whoever was behind her, but it was too late. A hand grabbed the back of her neck and Annie suddenly felt an intense burning pain sear into her skin. Annie attempted to draw her revolvers but suddenly felt all of her strength leave her body and she collapsed limply to the floor.

"Feeling under the weather?" a female voice asked her from above. 

Annie looked up at her attacker, unable to move or speak. All she could do was breath and even that came out in ragged and slow gasps. It was if her entire body had become paralyzed. Su Lin stood over Annie with a grin of victory. She reached down and removed Annie's cowboy hat, placing it onto her own head. 

"This looks much better on me!" she told Hawkins with a grin as she modeled the hat.


----------



## Pyro (May 10, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *The Next Day...*
> 
> Maob slowly opened his eyes, he looked up at the sky and saw it was slowly moving. Wait, no, he was actually the one moving. He got up and looked around, he was on a ship, it was Crimson red and quite a large vessel.
> 
> ...



"Alright, alright fair enough. You need a doctor, and I need something to keep me from getting bored. However, lets get three things straight first. First of all, I'm gonna need to see Hachi. He probably needs his bandages changed and I need to make sure that he hasn't caught any sort of infection yet. Second of all, you wouldn't have had such an easy fight had I known you were a fire type devil fruit user. I mean seriously, how the hell am I supposed to hurt that kind of guy with an explosion. And last but not least, you are horrible with puns. _You may be a doctor but I can tell that the only cure for your serious case of boredom was to go out to see?_ Seriously?"

Moab then turned to look around at the rest of he new crew members. They all seemed to be very strong, which he liked seeing as how it would be less work for them if they didn't get hurt in the first place.

"And it seems like there needs to be some introductions on my part as well. Um.... my name is Moab. And um... I blow shit up! Hehe..."

Moab looked around but it seemed as though no one seemed to find this sort of humor very funny.

"Alright alright... chill. Jeez I guess NO ONE on this boat has a sense of humor. Well my full name is Moab Dembr, but you guys can call me Moab.  I've been a doctor for about seven years now. My father used to be a pirate and he's the one that gave me the weird fruit that lets me blow things up. He ended up joining and dying on one of those famous pirate crews. You know the um... red assed... no that's not it... the purple haired... no... ah that's right it was the red haired pirates. Anyway, he died awhile back but he taught me everything he knew about medicine before he did. And since then, I've just been living on that boring ass island my entire life trying to find new and exciting things to do... and usually failing."

Moab looked around at the rest of the crew just staring at him. He really wanted to ask when dinner was, but the guy Derrick had said was the chef didn't look very friendly. So, Moab decided to ask a question to everyone instead of the one that looked the most pissed off.

"Someone mind telling me where we're even going?" Moab wondered aloud.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 10, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Though Alex doesn't always display it, he can be pretty intelligent at times. He looks towards Robbie and speaks lowly so Darver cannot hear, "I saw what that last attack did to you, and if that was a water gun then this thing's probably like an atomic bomb to you..."
> 
> He shrugs, well shrugs with his working shoulder, "Not like I give a shit but I don't plan on giving him the satisfaction of taking one of us out. If you want to kill yourself do it on your own time."
> 
> He holds up his Tiger Arm, "Now enough with this bullshit, lets get back to the real action."



Robbie scoffed at Alex's bravado, being brave was one thing, but being stupid was just...well stupid. He looked over at Helen who shrugged, with two working shoulders. Apparently they didn't build blond sword using Amazonian type chicks like they did in Helen's day. Damn if she was hard to read most of the time Robbie mused. 

 "Listen Frogger, maybe you didn't get it the first two times Darver over their pounded your ass, but we're not going to win this. There won't be a Round 3, or 4, or friggin 5. We've got to get the hell out of here...AND HOW!" he told Alex, but also directing it towards the rest of this stubborn crew, including Kaimetsu aka Mr. I Gotta A Chip On My Shoulder The Size Of A Sea King, and of course Feroy, the man, the myth, the legend...just in his own mind of course. Robbie shook his head and turned around. 

Truth be told he couldn't care less if these mooks got away, as long as Helen did. If they wanted to help then they would, if not he'd still find a way. Robbie was done talking and limped away from them and towards Darver, standing to a stop in the middle of the street with his arms wide open. 

"You don't have the guts to finish me up close do you? It figures though because you couldn't even get shit right with the Makaosu...yeah that's right I heard about that stuff when I was a kid, and how a female Marine whupped your ass. It was in all the papers!!"   he shouted at Darver. "So how does it feel to be a bitch to a bitch!?" 

All he needed was for Darver to get close. Close enough for him to latch onto. Then after that it would be simple. Just point and shoot, and then the darkness would come quickly...hopefully for the both of them. His only regret would be that he wouldn't be able to make it all the way to the New World to meet the man who freed him.


----------



## InfIchi (May 10, 2010)

Hoax Pirates- Constant Valley-

"Urgh..." Kaimetsu shook his head and slowly stood up. "Then you get the hell out of here." He muttered towards Robbie. "I've got a personal bone to pick with this guy, You get out of here and get away from my fucking kill." Kaimetsu spun his blade around, His body ached, his joints screamed with each movement."If i can't kill this bastard... there's no way i can touch David." He could tell his body was done for, he overused his techniques again. Using two at once, was probably a very bad idea. "I've got enough steam left for a final technique. It'll be enough to distract him. If my Morrigan was able to cut him, even just a little. Then i can do it again." 

But, It was at this time a large shadow was cast over the island, Everyone looked to the sky, Even Darver, noticing the now massive Sea king that leaped the wall of constant valley and crashed into the water near the island, sending water raining town on the small town. "What the hell was that?" Alex questioned. *"Not that idiot."* Kaimetsu and Darver both grumbled. In an instant, faster then the Hoax pirates could even tell it happened, A massive man was inches in the air above Darver.

"Breaker." Darver turns his head in time to avoid David's punch, the miss ends up sending many buildings flying and crashing off  the small island. "It's been a long time Kai." David speaks casually as he turns to his "Son" "I was disappointed, thought you might have died when you just vanished on me." The large man grinned. "But you wouldn't be that stupid, now would you?"


The Crimson Fist Pirates-

"We're going where the navigator leads us." Hachi spoke in a rather simple and direct tone. "And don't think i've forgiven you for that threat." Hachi held up his blade. "Healing or No Healing, Unconscious or not, A samurai is alert and aware." He turned away and sheathed his blade. "Not so aware when you got your ass cut up now were you?" Dante took a puff of his cigarette and hulled out a tray of drinks. "Fresh Fruit smoothies, Need to get some better food in your systems! you can't go around eating nothing but meat and rice." He looked mostly at Hachi. "Rice is fine." "Rice is not even a real FOOD if you just boil it! It's nothing! there is nothing! it has no flavor! it has no true essence of style! IT'S NOT EVEN THAT GOOD FOR YOU!" 

Hachi narrowed his eyes. "Rice is beautiful, it is simple, it is clean and it quenches the hunger for cheap! There is nothing wrong with rice!" The two drew closer, Dante still holding his tray of drinks. "WHO SPENT YEARS AS A COOK!? HUH!? YOU OR ME!?" He grumbled. "Does this make you an expert on what EVERYONE should eat!? does this give you a right to force your meals on everyone!?" Hachi raised his voice and his eye twitched, hints of red showing in his bandages. "Don't go and bust a stitch, Shittyrai." As hachi drew his blade, Jasmine countered with the Kurofu Noshi. "If you behave." She looked at Hachi. "You can have it." The samurai's eye twitched for a moment, then he quickly sheathed his sword. "Good." Jasmine tossed the blade to him. "Be a good little boy now and fetch mama her sunglass." She turned back to the helm.

"I'm not your servant." Hachi grumbled. "I'll take the sword back. Don't think i wont, I left an entire town to die because they insulted me." Hachi just grumbled and fetched her sunglasses.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 11, 2010)

*With the Haox Pirates...*
Robbie dropped onto his knees in utter relief, realizing that he wouldn't have to sacrifice himself like the true hero that he was. He thanked the great god Oda above, without whom none of this would be possible, even as these two wacked out freaks started blowing away buildings all around them with mere casual punches.

Firstly he thanked Oda for ugly guys with bad fashion sense who rode around on giant Sea Kings...but still had an awesome sense of timing. Then he thanked him for the five den den mushi numbers in his back pocket of the five incredibly gorgeous women that he would be able to call later. 

Helen appeared behind Robbie and helped him to his feet. "Relax hero you get to live for another day!" she jeered at him sarcastically. "I think it's time we leave!" she added, as the earth around them trembled violently, and giant waves threatened to crash over the walls of the island.

"You don't have to tell me twice!" Robbie exclaimed.

"Oh and have fun with Round 3, Rocky!" he called towards Alex with a smile.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 11, 2010)

*Constant Falls*
Darver looked indifferently towards his former subordinate. He appeared to not have changed at all over these ten years. He remained as haughty as ever. However, the Shichibukai could sense David's new power level. It was obvious the man had been training the ten years Darver was locked up. Darver knew he was probably outmatched at the moment, but this didn't frighten him in the least.

"What an unpleasent surprise this is. We meet again, David." Darver said to his former subordinate.

Feroy looked over and saw the arrival of the new man and how he attacked the Shichibukai. Whoever this guy was, he seemed more than powerful enough to hold off the Shichibukai long enough for them to escape. Feroy didn't want to stick around to see who the victor would be. These two titans were liable to destroy the entire island.

The Hoax Pirate Captain turned towards his crew, "Let's get out of here while we can!" Feroy ordered as he began to make a dash towards _The Apate._

Charmo looked over towards the two titans, "I think it's safe to assume this island will no longer exist." The fishman stated as he two started towards the ship.

Darver started towards the fleeing Hoax Pirates with amazing speed. "Don't be naive, you can't escape." Darver said as aura formed around his hand.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 11, 2010)

*Marinford...*
Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens sat in her office. She had just got back from an operation in the New World when she the heard the surprising news. The higher ups had decided to send Darver of all people to crush two particularly bothersome rookie crews. Clemens herself had been against it and questioned if old man Meiji was finally going senile. That piece of trash Darver couldn't be trusted, no not one bit she thought. A snake like her could sense another snake from a mile away, and Darver was a snake if there ever was one. 

Suddenly a Marine Commander burst into her office. Clemens glared at him, "Don't you fools know how to knock!?" she shouted at him. Why she could've been having fun with some young and impressionable officer and all of sudden this fool would've seen it. She'd have to kill him if that happened, or if she was in a good mood, exile him to some backwater command in the ass end of the East Blue. 

The Commander saluted. "I'm sorry maam, but we've just received word of Darver's status!" 

"So did he crush those rookies?" Clemens asked with a smirk. "Showed them that the Grand Line is no place for little boys and girls!" At least Darver was good for that one thing she mused to herself. His presence alone deterred countless Pirates from continuing onwards in their vain quests for fame and fortune. 

The Commander shook his head hesitantly. "No it seems that both crews have gotten away..." 

Clemens furrowed her brow and clenched her right fist in anger. "Damn fool can't even kill a bunch of rookies!" 

"There's one more thing as well...David Jal Kan has intercepted Darver and attacked him. It's probably why Darver couldn't fulfill his task!" 

Clemens remained silent and she pondered this unexpected wild card that had suddenly come into play. "David Jal Kan..." she muttered. "The ex vice leader of the Makaosu eh?"    Marine intelligence had heard rumors about that man's activities of late, but nothing concrete. Maybe they could play this to their advantage Clemens thought, but first thing was first. 

"We can't afford to have our newly anointed Shichibukai be defeated in battle. It would be a PR disaster. I want you to send a team down their to contain the island and make sure all eyewitnesses are taken care of, and make sure no one from the newspapers get close either!" 

"Should I inform the Fleet Admiral as well?" 

Clemens shook her head and laughed. "Leave the old man alone, but you might as well inform that bitch Anglora. She's the one who captured Darver to begin with!"  Clemens pretended to get along with Anglora aka Admiral Aihato, but deep down she hated the woman for taking away one of Clemens deepest desires, to become the first female Admiral. 

_Fleet Admiral is still up for grabs Bev!_ a voice in the back of her mind reminded her.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2010)

*Phoenix Pirates*

Jax was still unconscious,  his form still on the jungle floor. He was breathing shallowly, fitfully, like he has having a nightmare. He could hear Kent’s challenge, Summer’s outraged response...

_10 years ago

“Just gimme the kid.”

Summer glowered, heat gathering around her body. Jax began gasping for oxygen as the air around him was literally super-fried, sparks beginning to pop up in the space between him and Summer. 

“You dare.” She snarled, hands clenching into fists. “You are personally responsible for the deaths of my brothers and sister, have hounded the man I admire most in the world for months, and now you dare to invade my home, kill my men, and demand I hand you the flesh of my flesh, the blood of my blood?”

Jax stared. What had she said?

Kent seemed unfazed. “Winter is rotting in some desert nobody gives a shit about. Fall doesn’t have the privilege of a head anymore, and Spring is fish food. You’ve gotten lucky once or twice Summer. And you’re the toughest of them all.” He grinned. “But I’m still better.”

Summer let out a howl of rage and thrust her hand forward. It seemed to dissolve, shimmering oddly in the light, unbearable heat washing over where Kent was standing. Or, at least, had been standing.

“Soru.” Kent muttered, skidding to a stop a few feet away from where Summer's attack had landed. "Like I said, I'd really rather not get all my clothes burned off...so I'm just going to end this quick."

"Arrogant child..." Summer spat, unhooking the cloak and letting it fall to the floor. She wore a tight fitting black bodysuit underneath, the material shining oddly. She extended her arms, and suddenly her entire body seemed to dissolve into thin air, living only the telltale shimmer of extreme heat.

Kent cursed, his feet bursting into bright orange flame. Jax recoiled, but the flame didn't seem to be hurting him, and only a half moment later he leaped into the air. The shimmering wind moved towards him, and he crossed his arms in a defensive gesture. "Tekkai."

The wind swept over him eagerly, burning most of clothes to shreds and causing burns and blisters to pop up all over his skin. Kent grinned, and suddenly his entire body burst into the orange-white fire.

There was a disembodied scream as the flame, powered by Kent's will, tore into Summer's logia form. A moment later, the redhead materialized on the ground, both breathing and breathing heavily. Hundreds of cuts covered her body, and she was desperately grasping her stomach.

“Won’t...” She gasped, “let you...touch him.”

Kent said nothing, closing his eyes in concentration. The fire swept along his body, blisters receding and burns healing themselves with incredibly speed. He walked up to Summer’s prone form and grinned.

“Heh. Bit too late huh?” he stood, cracking his knuckles. “You’re good Summer. You nearly killed me last time we fought. But don’t forget. I’m the best.”

“ROKUGAN!”

Summer lay still.

Kent smiled again, walking up to Jax. “Are you strong enough to walk?”

Jax nodded.

“Good. You’re coming with me.”_


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 11, 2010)

*Mariejois*
A Marine Lieutenant burst into the office of Admiral Aihato heavily breathing. He immediately perked up in the presence of the Admiral and saluted with the utmost of respect. Admiral Aihato was busy getting rid of the last of her paper work. She was a very professional woman, taking care of her work both on and off the battlefield. 

_"Admiral Aihato-sama!!! I have vital news to report about Shichibukai Darver's mission!"_ The Lieutenant spoke suddenly.

The Admiral listened to the Lieutenant as he spoke intently. Anglora was waiting to hear that the Ex-Makaosu Leader had fucked up in someway and committed mutiny so that she could go round his ass up once again and throw him back in prison. "Well, spit it out!" Aihato commanded.

_"Right. David Jal Can has come and intercepted Darver just as he was about to defeat the rookies!! They are currently at a standstill! Vice Admiral Clemens has ordered the dispatch  of a team to take care of all eyewitnesses and keep away all reporters!"_ The Lieutenant said in a rush.

"Why did he show up of all people?" Aihato said aloud. "It's true that we can't risk losing a Shichibukai in the eyes of the public. The merit of the title 'Royal Shichibukai' would be a joke. The Admiral said. "But, that won't be needed."

_"WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!"_ The Lieutenant said in surprise.

"I know Darver, he's no fool. He knows when he's outclassed. If he senses he's outmatched, he'll get away somehow." The Admiral said.

What has had Admiral Aihato on the edge lately is how "good" and "obedient" Darver had been acting. He has been successfully fulfilling his duties as a Shichibukai, defeating rookies, liberating countries, etc. He regularly reported in to Mariejois and fully cooperates with the Marines and World Government. 

"Before we make any irrational decisions, let's just observe and see the outcome of the confrontation and then act." The Admiral ordered. "If Darver is defeated, then send a team there to wipe everyone out!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 11, 2010)

*Crimson Fist Pirates...*

Derrick walks up to Maob, silently, "You need to learn something..." Maob looks at him curiously, "Don't mess with the Captain!" he says slamming his foot into the unsuspecting doctor's back. He flies off the side of the ship and into the water.

"I can't!" he hits the water and begins flailing around, "Swim," he head goes under, "You jackass!" he shouts as he rises again.

"And no one asked for your life story! Your name would've been just fine!" he turns to Maxi, "Mind getting him out dear? I'll be sure to take care of you in a bit," he says with a gesturing grin. The next think he knows Derrick is flying off the side of the boat as well.

"Whoa! Whoa!" before he hits the water he forms a platform of hardened magma for him to land on, "A bit harsh don't you think?" he says leaping back on board. Maxi wraps her whip around Maob and pulls him back on board.

"Why you..." Derrick crosses his arms, "Every member of this crew has a pre-set life," he says in a serious tone, "Whether it to be the house wife of a fishermen, a slave, the chef for some old resteraunt, the forgotten sibling of the famed, or even a..." he pauses, "Well, you get the idea. Your past doesn't mean shit when your on this boat...We will only look forward."

"Hate to interupt your words of wisdom," Vince says looking at the radar he can form in his arm, "But we're approaching an island," after a bit more of sailing it comes into sight, "Parade Gorge, a Summer Island," Derrick nods, "Alright, prepare to dock."

*With the Hoax Pirates...*

Alex rolls his eyes at Robbie's comment, "Your dumb ass jokes don't make up for your weakness," he starts to run along side the others, "For someone with one of the "Great Mythical Zoan Devil Fruits" you sure get your ass kicked a lot..." he brings up.

He then turns back towards Darver and David, "Damn...I'll be back. I won't let it end like this," he flashes back to his defeat from the Schicizaigou, "No, not again..." he turns back to catch up with the others as they head back to the ship.


----------



## InfIchi (May 11, 2010)

Constant Valley-

"Darver, You shouldn't turn your back on me." David draws his trident. "Babalu Aye!" Slamming it into the ground, a crack begins to form and speeds towards Darver, Quickly leaping into the air, David spins and thrusts the trident forward. "Mictlantecuhtli!" the form of a black skeleton races towards Darver. "Mictlantecuhtli!!!" He shouts again, sending another skeleton straight towards his target.

"Damn it, I thought i was free of that bastard." Kaimetsu rushes past his crew, Even in his current state, his need to save his life outweighs the pains in his legs. "Don't try to run Kai. I will find you." David smirked as he dropped to the ground and swung upward, sending a cloud of dust debris following behind the hoax crew. "This is just too fun to pas up on!"


----------



## Aro Volturi (May 11, 2010)

"I did" she said fiercely. The veins in his head started to bulg from anger and he tosses the table at her which she dodged, "WHO THE FUCK DO YOU THINK YOU ARE!!!? Paine steped to him without any type of fear and hit him so hard she broke some of his teeth. "My name is Paine who the fuck are you?" she said standing over him.

Her name out a look of fear on his face, Guess he knows that she is an assassion and she is here to collect his head. "PPPPaine!" all heads tuned to her "HEY BOSS IT'S HER, PAINE!!" "I KNOW THAT YOU DUMB ASS GET HER" he started running like a coward and took the blonde as a hostage "AHHHHHH!!!!!" she screamed and before Paine could go after Three dudes went for her. 

They wern't much of a challege, she took one by his arm and tossed him to other and she elbowed the last one trying to get her.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 12, 2010)

*Constant Valley*
Darver quickly turned around to see two black skeletons racing towards him. David always did like playing with skeletons and crap like that. Aura rapidly formed around the Shichibukai's fist, "Aura Kobushi!" Darver said as he launched two aura fist at the two approaching skeletons. The attacks clashed, creating a large explosion that blew away surrounding houses and trees.

The Shichibukai retreated from the explosion a bit. It was evident David's level was much greater than before and even greater than his own at the moment. Darver was not yet back at full power. When he was captured ten years ago he was already _losing_ a great deal of his power. Then he was thrown in jail for ten years where he couldn't access his ability at all because of some weird device. It'd take some time for the former Makaosu Leader to regain all of his strength.

Feroy continued running towards the ship just as a giant cloud of dust consumed the entire crew. Playing with the high tiers in the world was nothing nice as the Hoax Pirates discovered. 

Darver narrowed his eyes at David as he turned his attention on the Hoax Pirates. Suddenly, ringing could be heard and Darver produced a den den mushi from his pockets.

"What is it?" The Shichibukai said. The voice on the other end sounded stern and straight to the point. Darver looked at the den den mushi indifferently as it came to a stop. 

"Understood." Darver said as he turned around to leave. "We shall meet again, David." Darver said as he disappeared by means of "Aura quick-step."


----------



## Pyro (May 12, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Crimson Fist Pirates...*
> 
> Derrick walks up to Maob, silently, "You need to learn something..." Maob looks at him curiously, "Don't mess with the Captain!" he says slamming his foot into the unsuspecting doctor's back. He flies off the side of the ship and into the water.
> 
> ...



Moab was wet. And cold. And annoyed. All he was doing was trying to help the crew get to know him and the jerk captain kicked him off the boat knowing he could swim.

"No good, rotten, background hating, doctor kicking, magma man..." Moab muttered under his breath just loud enough so anyone that was listening could hear. I mean he had to keep up appearances, and if the rest of the crew found out that that he was having fun... well then they wouldn't do anything to spice it up, would they?

As the boat began to draw closer to Parade Gorge, Moab took the time to walk up to and examine Hachi. The swordsman seemed to be the proud type, not wanting to show any weakness, but for someone that had studied body language extensively, Moab could tell that his wounds still caused him a bit of pain. 

"Now I know you'll probably just tell me to shove it, but if you feel like it would help at all, here's some painkillers. If we get into any type of trouble here, I'd rather you not be hampered by your injuries while you're fighting. I mean seriously that would just cause more work for me. And that'll just piss me off"

As Moab handed Hachi the bottle filled with medium grade painkillers, the boat had successfully docked on the island. Moab, along with the rest of the crew jumped off of the boat and onto the dock. All around one could see men carrying boxes filled with cargo onto ships and empty boxes off of the ship. 

"You can tell that this is an export island due to the weight of the boats returning and leaving. The ones that are leaving are lower down in the water that the ones coming to shore. This town must have some pretty rich merchants..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 12, 2010)

*The Hoax Pirates...*
Helen raced closely behind the rest of the crew as they made their break for their ship, _The Apate_. They were all battered and bruised, some more then others, but one thing drove them all on, or at least drove her on....and that was survival. Live to fight another day as the old saying went, and grow stronger. 

Helen's right arm felt numb and she couldn't move it, and her breathing came in ragged and labored gasps as she tried to keep pace. Not to mention the stab wound in her right shoulder, given to her courtesy of Kaimetsu, which she fully intended to pay back in kind to the Samurai. To make matters worse the man who was attacking Darver had sent a thick dust cloud their way. 

She began to slow down as she felt an intense stabbing pain in her midsection. Suddenly she broke to a halt and doubled over in pain, coughing up blood. It even hurt to breath. Ribs are busted, hell they might even have punctured my lung, she realized grimly. Helen quickly dove around the corner to avoid the dust cloud and came to a stop next to the ruined storefront of a shop. 

As Helen caught her breath and wiped her mouth with the sleeve of her shirt, she happened to look up at the shop. Suddenly a smile appeared on her face. It was a sword shop. The battered sign above the shattered store window read, *Constant Valley Blades*. The window to the shop had been blasted open, looking like someone had tossed a bomb inside the store, but more likely by the force of Darver's attacks. Swords of all shapes and sizes lay about the sidewalk, a veritable sword bonanza. 

Oh the irony, she mused. 

"HELEN HURRY UP!!" Robbie called to her as he appeared down the street, coughing loudly 

Helen waved him off, "I'm fine just keep going!" she called back to him. She noticed a long and thin dark blue metal case laying among the swords, and for some reason it stood out to her. She really couldn't say why either. Later, after further consideration, Helen would say that it felt more like she was drawn to it. 

Without thinking, Helen ran towards the box and scooped it up with her good arm. She bolted towards _The Apate_, pushing back the intense pain in her ribs to the back of her mind using an old meditation trick.

Thankfully she made it to the ship in time and quickly boarded across the gangplank. She leaned against the railing to catch her breath, feeling a sharp twinge with every gasp for air. Helen also noticed Robbie sitting closeby on the deck, in a heap. 

Robbie pointed at the long box under her left arm. "What's that?" he said in a breathless huff. 

Helen shrugged, "Not sure," she muttered, before limping away to her cabin. She would head to the medical bay later. 

"Wait you should get treated. We all should!" Robbie told her. 

"I'm fine," Helen responded simply as she turned her back to him and walked away. 

"Well could you at least carry me to the medical bay then!?" Robbie called to her.


----------



## Respite (May 12, 2010)

*Arrving at Shanty Island *

Jack Calles, A NewBorn Pirate Escapes from his home island and is looking to get into the grand line to fine the ultimate Treasure.
"Ive Done it, Ive finally escaped that wretched island"
Jake notices that he has no leads and not much of an idea on how to get to the grand line, But sees an island not to far away were he can restock and could possibly find a Map.
"I should arrive at the island in about 5m"
Jake arrives and Ties up his boat to the dock and takes some money with him (900 beli)
Jake Walks Up the stairs from the dock and arrives at the town Square where there are Tons of Bounty Posters up, Jake Walks up to a board that says Shanty Island Town Sqaure and picks up a bounty poster of someone that looks like a fish man
"Hmm,17 thousend  Beli Thats Alot!"
Jack Slides the Poster in one of his Pockets and Decides to head to a Bar and get a bite to eat. 

*
Shanty Towns Town Square Pub*

Jack Walks up to the bar owner
"hey is there any food i could get cheap here?"
"Well, look out our menu"
Jack Then Orders some steak and water for around 100 beli until A Sihloutte of a huge being suddenly walks in.
The Being walks up to jack 
"Kid, Your in my favorite seat GET UP NOW!"
"Hey Kid just get up i dont want any trouble with him"
"With Who?" Jack without turning around then says "Hey i got here first, The Seat does not say your name any where on it."
"So you dont feel like getting up?"The Being Grabs Jack by his head and throws him threw the left side of the bar Wall and proceeds to walk towards him. "It.....Its You The Fishman on one of the wanted posters".
"Looks Like You Heard of me, im surprised you survived that throw."
Jack Thinks to himself weather or not to attempt to fight this beast or run  away jack proceeds to stand up "Hey Buddy, I need money and your worth 17 Million Beli im sorry but im going to have to capture you"
Well thats to bad kid it looks like ill have to kill you here and now
Jack Gets up and Transform to his half hybrid Vermillion bird form and Half Human form which looks similar to this Su-Lin "The Black Death" (The guy on the left)
"Hmmm a DF User, You Must be some type of Zoan"
"Yeah You Guessed it, You Ready for this?" and Jack begins to charge at the fishman


----------



## Chaos (May 12, 2010)

*Dean "Gouger" Spore*

The screams were even heard here. This was not really an unique thing to happen, but this time the sound didn't come from the west side, where the current front was located. No, the screams came from the south, from Fuckup town proper. Was it an assassination? Dean couldn't help but wonder, even though he had long ago decided that the business of the villages was not his business. The curiosity kept rising as the screams kept coming, followed by a loud crash not too far away. His cold facade had broken, again. He set out to the place where the crash had come from.

The rope loosened as Dean flipped onto a branch overlooking a newly -and not naturally- created open field in the middle of the jungle. Most of the leaves and branches that normally hung over the place had broken, leaving a rubbish-strewn place in the forest. And there were people milling around. Dean counted four, two men, two women. One man was lying down, seemingly unconscious. One of the woman and the other man stood over him and tried to prod him back to... wait. Had this group of visitors come from the sky? Dean looked up again, looking for clues. It wasn't every day that people just crashed into the tops of a dangerous and uninhabited jungle, after all. Nothing, just the broken branches. It was a weird spectacle to Dean.

Another thing he noticed was that clearly these persons weren't from this island. Clearly they knew nothing about the jungle and clearly -Dean now saw- that was going to be their death. The three eyes of a Numa shone from between the trees. The only person who was paying attention to the surroundings at all, the other woman was staring intently at the only path that led trough the area, facing exactly the wrong way. The assassin told Dean to let them die. If they couldn't survive the jungle, they were not fit to live anyway. Besides, why the hell would he get in trouble for total strangers. But deep inside something else moved, fighting it's way back into the head that had been occupied by the assassin.

"Guys! Watch out! Huge man-eating cat with three eyes! Behind you!"

The Numa took the words as a cue to jump out of it's hiding with frightening speed, it's black feline body flexing, propelling him above the open spot. It would have had the prone man. It would have had not only the prone man, but the two people looking at him too. But it didn't. The cat, six legs flailing blindly, flew out of course as two boots collided with him, the boots of a boy swinging on a chain above the spot. The Numa flew out of course, landing with a roll and jumping up again, a vicious look in it's eyes. "Come and get me, stupid kitty"


----------



## Respite (May 12, 2010)

*The Fight At Shanty  Town*

Jack Lunges at the Humgeous Fish Man at full speed and peforms a round house kick, 
The Fishman the side steps And Does and Upward kick Hiting Jacks Jaw and then Proceeds to Grabs Jacks face and throws him into another building, As the Dust From the Debris jack gets up "Im like a rag Doll"
"Hey Kid get up i thought you wanted a fight"
Jack Then Runs at the fishman at full speed and they proceed to exchange blows The fishman then gets a solid hit on Jacks throat and side sweeps his legs.
The FishMan then Pins Jack to the ground and holds jacks face with one of his hands"Have Any Last Words kid" 
Jack is nearly unconsious at this point and does not respond,
The Fishman Launches back his fist and at full force makes contact with jacks face causing a creator in the ground where jacks face is. 
The FishMan Gets up and starts walking "that Kid had no idea what he was dealing with"
Jack Slowly gets up, "Its not over yet!"
Jack Lunges at the Fishman with Pure BloodLust,
The Fishman throws a punch but Jack ducks under it and does and Upward with his talons sending the fishman into mid air 
Jack then times a round house kick which sends the fishman flying straight toward the ground in the distance.
Jack then Runs at him not giving him a chance to stand up and hits him with his wing Right in the face,

Jack Then Backs off "I Cant keep this up much longer"
The Fishman, Slowly gets up, and charges at jack, He starts throwing Punches at jack, Jack steps back and charges at the fishman himself, The fishman throws a punch and jack goes under it the fishman throws another punch at jack while jack throws a kick, Both of there moves collide with eachothers stomach.
Which sends both of them Backwards into the ground, Jack Slowly getting up with blood Dripping from his mouth apporaches the wabbling fishman.
Then the fishman starts walking towards jack, He then Collapes right at Jacks Feat,
Jack Smirks but suddenly Feels a Sharp Pain IN his stomach and Goes Unconsious Right next to the fishman (Returns to Human Form)


*Shanty Town Marine HQ*
Jack Wakes up on a cold floor he looks around and notices he feels somewhat weak and has his hands are in handcuffs, "Where am i, this must be a prison cell.
"You Got that right kid"
"Who are you ? are you a marine?"
"Yes i am the one who put you in here im Capt. Louis From the shanty Town marines."
"Why am i in here, what did i do wrong ?"
"Well You may have defeated that fishman and saved us some trouble of finding him ourselves, you Destroyed several buildings, and the fact that your a pirate means i have to lock you up. Sorry it has to be this way kid,
Marine Watch this cell until i return"
"Yer SIR!" Jack Tries to Turn into his hybrid form but cant muster up the power for some reason.
(Seastone hand Cuffs)

*Hours Later*
The Marine that was told to watch the cell has his back to it and it looks like he is sleeping.
Looks like he's sleeping...., Are those keys in his back pocket.
Jack Walks forward and slowly slides the key out of the  Marines back Pocket
Jack Then Uses the wall for leverage to get the key into his handcuffs and breaks himself out.
A Serg of energy flows back into jack and jack turns into his hybrid for and Kicks his cell gate out and sends the marine flying into a wall, Knocking him Unconsious
Jack Hurrys and Finds a room where Confiscated items are held,Suddenly alamrs go off, jack Quickly gathers everything (by turning his human form quickly) He also sees a Case, he opens it and fines Tons of beli. jack quickly turns into his hybrid form and kicks a hole in the wall  he goes back into his human form and grabs the case and starts running. 
Jack Runs to the Dock at Full speed hearing Bullets flying right past him.
As soon as Jack reaches the dock he throws the case and his backpack on his Small Boat unties the rope from the dock starts the motor and manges to escape.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 12, 2010)

*Wyaton...*
Annie laid on the rooftop, unable to move and barely able to breath. The woman, Annie vaguely recognized her face, had sneaked up from behind her and atracked without warning. Annie berated herself inwardly for not noticing her soonder. It was such a blatantly stupid rookie mistake on her part. Her ability to use mantra had also been cut off due to the collar around her neck, a little gift courtesy of the big 'ole WG. 

Su Lin crouched beside the gunslinger while modeling her cowboy hat. "Perhaps you don't remember me. I wouldn't expect you to. I haven't been very noticeable since my days in the Makaosu..."  Annie's eyes widened as she finally recognized the woman, Su Lin, aka "The Black Death." She possessed the devil fruit power to create any disease in existence, and others that were wholly of her own wicked invention. This monster had massacred entire islands in her twisted path of destruction. 

Su Lin placed her right hand on Annie's forehead and even though Annie's muscles were paralyzed, she still shuddered involuntarily. The woman's touch felt cold and lifeless, full of decay...full of death. 

"I've infected you with a paralytic bacteria that is slowly eating away at your nervous system. You won't feel much pain for the first hour...but afterwards you'll be screaming for someone to put you out of your misery as the infection begins to consume your spinal chord!" Su Lin told Annie matter of factly, like a doctor delivering a grim diagnosis to their patient. 

Hawkins who stood beside them, gestured at the seastone handcuffs around his wrists. "What took you so long?" he asked her in annoyed voice. 

Su Lin shrugged as she produced a key from Annie's coat pocket. "Always observe your enemy before striking," she responded, and tossed the key towards Hawkins. He quickly undid the cuffs and threw them over the roof. 

"We should just leave. She's of no concern to us anymore," he said, "You promised to heal me." 

"Don't be a fool Hawkins. She obviously came here with others. We need to eliminate them before I can help you!" Su Lin responded curtly. She reached into the folds of her silk robes and took out a long and serrated dagger with a golden pommel. The disease woman waved the tip of the blade back and forth in front of Annie's face. "Who did you come here with hmm? Marines, or maybe CP9 perhaps?" 

Hawkins frowned as he saw the dagger. "This isn't necess-" 

"DO YOU WANT TO LIVE HAWKINS!?" Su Lin screamed back at him. 

"G...go...t...to hell!" Annie croaked at Su Lin in a whisper, barely even able to speak. 

Su Lin chuckled at Annie's bravado and smiled. "That's the plan!" she said, before digging the tip of the dagger into Annie's midsection. 

Suddenly a beeping sound began to emit from Annie's right hand which was balled up into a fist. *BEEP! BEEP! BEEP! BEEP!*

Su Lin's eyes widened and she froze, as did Hawkins. "What is that?!"  Su Lin shouted. 

Now it was Annie's turn to smile as she summoned all of her willpower just to open up her right hand, revealing a small black cartridge in her palm, which she tossed towards Su Lin and Hawkins. 

*BABOOOOM! *


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 13, 2010)

*Wyaton...*
The entire rooftop of the building exploded in a bright fireball that could be seen and felt for blocks around within the great city of Wyaton. Two figures, Hawkins and Su Lin, rocketed out of the lead edge of the fireball like smoking missiles, and landed on a nearby building. Hawkins coat was ablaze and he flung it off, while Su Lin's face was slightly blackened from the smoke cloud of the fireball, and her jade silk robe was charred at the edges. 

"Dammit that was close!" Hawkins exclaimed as he checked his clothes to make sure nothing else was on fire. "I should've seen that coming. Annie was always a tricky one!" 

Su Lin however narrowed her eyes at the fireball that sent up a column of smoke and debris into the air. "Did she make it?" 

Hawkins gave her an obvious look. "C'mon now..." 

_With Annie..._
Annie's limp body careened downwards off the edge of the rooftop that had just exploded into a blooming flower of fire and heat. She tried to grab onto something to halt her momentum as she plummeted five stories to the street below, but could barely move her arms. Oda however seemed to be on her side that day, as she noticed a giant metal garbage bin beneath her that was barely halfway filled with garbage. 
_
This is gonna hurt!_ she thought to herself.

Annie landed into the bin with tremendous force causing it to tremble violently. Garbage flew out of the bin and landed all over the street. Bystanders in the street who had stopped to gawk at the giant explosion in the sky (many of them Pirates) noticed her dramatic fall.  

The gunslinger groaned in pain as she lay atop a pile of trash, and something very soft and very squishy. Annie had no clue what it was, nor did she want to know. "Worst day ever!" Annie croaked. However she was glad to feel pain again which meant that she could feel, and she found that she could at least move her muscles a bit more. 

Annie slowly heaved her body over the side of the metal bin and landed onto the pavement with a thud. She tried to stand up but couldn't, so instead she crawled away as quickly as she could, knowing that Hawkins and Su Lin most definitely survived that explosion and would be on her trail. This whole mission had gone FUBAR in an instant and now she had become the hunted instead of the hunter. 

Meanwhile a group of figures, the one's who had seen her fall, slowly began to gather around Annie and blocked her way. She noticed that they were all Pirates, about three dozen in all. They surrounded her on all sides and moved very slowly and cautiously, some beginning to draw their weapons with eager looks on their faces. They clearly recognized her. The jig's up, Annie thought to herself. She could hear their hushed whispers...

_"Oi ain't don't she look like the Queen of Gunslingers?!" "Of course she is. Just look at her guns!" "Whooo boy ain't she prettier in person!" "She look fucked up...maybe this a trick..." "I ain't messin wit her!" "This could be our chance to make it big if we waste her!"_

Annie could still barely move. She looked around at the Pirates faces, which looked just like that of jackals before they pounce. "So is there a Pirate convention in town? Cause I think I took a wrong turn!" Annie said in a sarcastic tone. 

A long haired mountain of a man stepped forward among the throng of Pirates, who all seemed to defer to him. He stood a shade under seven feet tall and wielded dual Kukri blades as big as most human beings. He also wore a bright red fur coat with no shirt underneath, making him look rather flamboyant all in all. The tall Pirate sneered at Annie as she lay on the floor, revealing a row of gold teeth.

*Big Knife Godfrey "The Rookie Wonder" 
Captain of the Riot Pirates
Bounty: 97 Million*

"I always wanted to be a Shichibukai!" Godfrey laughed as he began to spin his blades around in the air. 

Annie looked back at him blankly from the pavement. "Are those swords overcompensating for something fella? It's okay, size ain't everything!" she told him with a deadpan expression. Then they all moved in on her.


----------



## InfIchi (May 13, 2010)

Pyro said:


> Moab was wet. And cold. And annoyed. All he was doing was trying to help the crew get to know him and the jerk captain kicked him off the boat knowing he could swim.
> 
> "No good, rotten, background hating, doctor kicking, magma man..." Moab muttered under his breath just loud enough so anyone that was listening could hear. I mean he had to keep up appearances, and if the rest of the crew found out that that he was having fun... well then they wouldn't do anything to spice it up, would they?
> 
> ...




Hachi looked down at the meds he was given and tossed them over his shoulder into the ocean. "I'll deal with the pain myself." He thought, watching the rest of the crew walk ahead of him. "Oi, Hurry up you shittyrai." Hachi's eye twitched. "Don't insult our samurai like that." THWACK! Jasmine slapped Dante upside the head. "Oi! You're lucky i don't feel like hitting a woman today." He grumbled, The entire crew looked forward, the dock was amazing in construction, not really wooden or stone. It appeared to be made out of a composite metal and was elevated above the water with some beams that came out of the island. "This is a pretty elevated island huh?" 

Looking up was nothing but a wall of rock, it blocked the sun from their sight and made them wonder how they would be getting to the top of the island. "Just move forward." Hachi walked past them, two blades on his left hip. One, His own sword, a gift from David years past. The other, The blade Jasmine gave him. He was starting think she had a thing for him, which frightened the samurai...


----------



## Respite (May 13, 2010)

*Middle of The Ocean*

Jack Takes a Deep Breath, He calms down a bit and is surprised he was able to break out of the Shanty Town HQ. Jack drives the boat a little farther from Shanty Down and stops it to check out the case he brought.
Jack opens the case he brought back and looks wow There must be a ton of beli in here

Jack Then Opens his back pack just to figure out that he grabed the wrong one in a rush to leave the Marine hq,
Jack Is Cycling threw the back pack and finds some bottles of wine, he digs deeper and he feels somthing that feels similar to paper, Jack Pulls it out and its a map and when he stares at the map for a moment in disbelief Could this be its a map, A MAP TO THE GRAND LINE
Jack new he would need supplies and what not to get there, so he figured that he would go to an island close to shanty island called maghony island.

*About an Hour later *
Jack arrvies at maghony island, he quickly docks and takes his back and brings some money with him.
The First thing jack did was go to a small restaurant to get a bite to eat, he ordered some food but he then heard a group of marines talking about how there new ship will be getting to the grand island today, Jack over heard and remembers seeing a huge marine ship in the docking area, Then contuined to talk and said they would leave in 10 m, Jack got some steak (His favorite food) ate it and left, he ran down to the marine ship as fast as he could (there was no one on guard) he went into one of the storage rooms where whine was kept, Jack found an empty barrel and heard the marine walking on the board work of the ship and jack then quickly concealed himself. A Couple of min. later the ship took off and jack ended up falling asleep.

*Hours later *
Jack heard that they have arrived in the  grand line at wyaton island. He heard that they started unloading and some two marines picked up his barrel and moved it outside. 
Jack knew that this was his chance to escape jack kicked the lid about and made a dash into the forest, and eventruly made his way to a town called wyaton


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 13, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Hachi looked down at the meds he was given and tossed them over his shoulder into the ocean. "I'll deal with the pain myself." He thought, watching the rest of the crew walk ahead of him. "Oi, Hurry up you shittyrai." Hachi's eye twitched. "Don't insult our samurai like that." THWACK! Jasmine slapped Dante upside the head. "Oi! You're lucky i don't feel like hitting a woman today." He grumbled, The entire crew looked forward, the dock was amazing in construction, not really wooden or stone. It appeared to be made out of a composite metal and was elevated above the water with some beams that came out of the island. "This is a pretty elevated island huh?"
> 
> Looking up was nothing but a wall of rock, it blocked the sun from their sight and made them wonder how they would be getting to the top of the island. "Just move forward." Hachi walked past them, two blades on his left hip. One, His own sword, a gift from David years past. The other, The blade Jasmine gave him. He was starting think she had a thing for him, which frightened the samurai...



The Pirates travel along the massive dock for some time until they finally reach a large stair case, "This is why I prefer flying..." Vince complains as they have been traveling for a good while.

"No complaints! Lets just all get up the stairs and hope they have something to drink once we finally get there..."  Derrick says, a little aggrivated as he heads up the stairs, "What a shitty idea...Just lower the frickin' island."

Once they finally get onto the island they discover it is much larger than they could tell from the dock, they eventually stumble into one of the towns, "Ok everyone, get what you need and then meet back here," he says scorching the ground in the shape of an X with the bottoms of his feet. 

"And where will you be going?" Jace asks, "Hell I need a damn drink," he says rubbing his head and heading off in search of a bar.


----------



## Aro Volturi (May 13, 2010)

Everyman in the room went for paine but she had no time to play with losers, She quickly pulled out her gun and shot at a barrell full of gun powder blowing up the bar. Good thing she had her devil fruit power to protect her from the flames. Her target was ahead of her but she could catch him. She saw a motorcycle near a house and just hoped on it, the owner and some other were to busy to looking at what happened to notice Paine. 

*Somewhere in the moutains*
" I think I'm safe." the man said catching his breath. The young blonde took this chance to run but he grab her by her hair. "Where'd you think your going blondie?!" "AGHH!! Please your hurting me!" "SHUT UP" he said slaping her. Then suddenly Paine ramed the bike ito him pinning him onto a tree "AGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!" Paine punched him with her spiked gloved "Where is it?" she demanded "Where's what!!" she hit again, this time hard enough to break his noise.

"Next time I'll rip your dick off, got it? Now were is it?" he was silent for a minute then grabed his jewels ready to take them off. "Ok ok ok I'll tell you." he said painfully.


----------



## Pyro (May 14, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> The Pirates travel along the massive dock for some time until they finally reach a large stair case, "This is why I prefer flying..." Vince complains as they have been traveling for a good while.
> 
> "No complaints! Lets just all get up the stairs and hope they have something to drink once we finally get there..."  Derrick says, a little aggrivated as he heads up the stairs, "What a shitty idea...Just lower the frickin' island."
> 
> ...



Moab looked over the list of supplies he would need. First on the list was more painkillers. That damned samuri had thrown his last batch overboard. "Oh well, we'll all see how well he likes his decision when his stiches open up." Moab thought to himself.

"Hell I need a damn drink,". Moab's head turns when he hears that there's a bar in the vicinity. "Hell yeah now that's what I'm talking about!" Moab exclaims forgetting completely his list of medical supplies.

Moab followed Derrick to the local bar in which they both sat down next to the bartender. "Hey barkeep, I'll take a bacardi and cola. And get some captain for my captain please. Haha that's a pretty good one. I'll have to write that one down."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 14, 2010)

*Wyaton...*
Annie laid on the ground, unable to stand. All the Pirates around her moved in for the kill, but then they began to shove and fight for position. She smirked to herself as they began fighting with each other over who would have the fame and glory of killing the great Shichibukai Annie. These fools were so predictable she thought with an inward smirk. 

"THE SHICHIBUKAI IS MINE!!" one shouted, stabbing another Pirate who was trying to jostle for the lead. 

Godfrey, the so called "Rookie Wonder," would not be denied however as he lopped off the heads of two Pirates who tried to race in front of him. He charged at Annie in a burst of speed and raised both his man sized kukri blades high over his head, readying himself for a finishing strike to her head. 

"Meet your replacement Shichibukai Annie!!" he exclaimed with a wild laugh.

Annie thought about his comment as she eyed Godfrey's oversized knives  with an unimpressed face. She could just imagine what it would say on her headstone (if they even bothered to bury her that is), _'Annie Queen of Gunslingers...killed by some dude named Godfrey.'_ No that would not do at all, she thought to herself. 

Just as Godfrey swung his blades down, Annie reached into a leather pouch on her gunbelt and tossed a bright silver cartridge at Godfrey's face. The cartridge exploded in a flash bang explosion, emitting a bright burst of light. Godfrey snarled in pain as his eyes received the full brunt of the explosion and he backpedaled off balance, his Kukri blades tipping backwards over his head. 

Annie summoned all of her willpower, forcing herself to stand and overcome Su Lin's paralysis. "Sorry fella but you ain't the one the who's gonna end me!" Annie said through gritted teeth, feeling pain shoot through every muscle fiber of her body. 

She drew her gold revolvers in a blur of speed and spun them around the circle of rioting Pirates around her. The sounds of her bullet's flying rung out like rapid thunderstrikes. A second later she was done and quickly holstered her smoking revolvers before anyone could tell what had just happened.  

All the Pirates looked at Annie in wide eyed shock. Annie smirked at them and suddenly they all collapsed to the ground with bullet holes in their stomachs...all except for Godfrey, the great Rookie Wonder, finally recovered from Annie's flash bang cartidge. His eyes bugged out as he saw all the Pirates laying on the ground in a ring around Annie. 

Annie winked at him and blew him a kiss. Godfrey stood their for a second as if deep in thought. Suddenly the so called Rookie Wonder dropped his kukri blades to the ground and quickly turned tail. "PLEASE DON'T KILL ME!!" he cried as he ran down the street. Annie shrugged, she'd let the mook live. However right on cue, Su Lin dropped down in front of the fleeing rookie and grabbed his throat. Godfrey spasmed violently at her touch and screamed in bloodcurdling pain as his skin boiled and melted off of his body. A second later his eyes exploded and the stench of burning flesh filled the air.  

Su Lin flung the Pirate away like so much trash and smiled at Annie. Her eyes were as black as obsidian, eyes full of disease. "You look a bit under the weather little Miss Shichibukai,"  she said, staring at the dark circles under Annie's eyes and how the gunslinger trembled just to stand. 

Meanwhile Hawkins landed behind Annie with his dragonhide whips in his gloved hands. "Don't be so stubborn. Just give up. You can't beat us in your condition!" he exhorted her. 

Annie shrugged and waved them both on however, a devil may grin on her face. "I ain't afraid of dyin fella, are you?" she retorted at Hawkins. He didn't answer and instead looked down at the ground. 

*"THEN DIE!!!"* Su Lin snarled at Annie. She spewed a gigantic black disease cloud out of her mouth and blasted it at the gunslinger.


----------



## Pyro (May 14, 2010)

Chaos said:


> *Dean "Gouger" Spore*
> 
> The screams were even heard here. This was not really an unique thing to happen, but this time the sound didn't come from the west side, where the current front was located. No, the screams came from the south, from Fuckup town proper. Was it an assassination? Dean couldn't help but wonder, even though he had long ago decided that the business of the villages was not his business. The curiosity kept rising as the screams kept coming, followed by a loud crash not too far away. His cold facade had broken, again. He set out to the place where the crash had come from.
> 
> ...



"Woah!" Gatrom exclaimed as a mysterious hooded man came swinging from the trees to save them. Immediatly Gatrom's reflexes kicked in and he began to asses the situation. There was one man unconsious, he would not be able to fight and would need to be protected. The large jungle cat was obviously the most dangerous of the foes, however the newcomer's side had not been determined. Saving them from the cat did not just put him in Gatrom's good graces.

Giving a quick glance to Rose and Amelia, Gatrom realized that neither of them were in their peak condition. Running away, and finally falling through a large amount of branches left them with bumps, bruises, and a little disoriented. They could be counted on to fight however, should the situation turn in that direction.

Gatrom positioned himself between the large cat, the new hooded figure, and Jax. He knew that should anything happen, Jax would be the one that wouldn't be able to defend himself. 

Slowly Gatrom began to flank his prey, keeping the cat's attention as so it would not attack his friends. After he had gotten it completely turned the opposite way, he ran forward, knives in hand. The jungle cat pounced and Gatrom slid underneath slicing the underbelly of the cat as he went past.

The cat was hurt but not dead, and once again, it pounced this time managing to get a paw on Gatrom and knocking him down. The cat and Gatrom rolled around on the ground with neither gaining the advantage until finally an arrow pierced the eye of the cat.

It took Gatrom a few moments to even realize what had happened. While the cat and Gatrom were duking it out, Amelia had managed to grab her bow, notch it, and fire it. However the part that scared Gatrom was that she had fired it through his arms and right past his face.

"Holy Shit! You could've killed me!" he exclaimed.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 14, 2010)

*Aboard The Apate*
Feroy Toglory sat on the bow of _The Apate_ as the ship sailed on. He had bandages on some parts of his body and looked quite weary. The Hoax Pirate captain looked as if he was deep in thought as he stared out towards the open sea with a blank expression upon his face.

Feroy, along with the rest of the Hoax Pirates, had just suffered a humiliating defeat by the hands of one of the seven warlords of the sea, Darver. This defeat has, in a sense, changed Feroy's life. It was one of those instances where one must see or experience something to believe it. The young rookie always knew that there were people stronger than him in the world, but he didn't know that they were _that_ much stronger than him and his crew. That was truly a reality check for the rookie.

Silence filled the air as the ship sailed on. None of the Hoax Pirates seemed to have anything to say to each other. All of them were off to themselves, caught up in their own worlds. 

None of them had any idea where the ship was headed, though, it didn't occur to any of them to care about it.


----------



## InfIchi (May 15, 2010)

With Jasmine-

  Since the crew had decided to split up, Jasmine went on searching the port town by her self. There were many shops, bustling with traders and importers. But there was only one thing on Jasmines mind. “I need to find some new boots and gloves.” She looked down at her hands, beaten and bruised from training. Letting out a sigh she felt for her bag of beli, the crew had gotten dangerously low on cash, seeing as no one had bothered to look for treasure or steal from the towns… “I really don’t feel like getting into a fight today…” She groaned and held her head. “Guess I’m just not lucky today.”

  With Hachi-

  The Wise Samurai, A man who saved his money and was lucky enough to have found a shop where he could buy some rare and exotic flowers. “How much are these?” Hachi asked, As a man with a knowledge of poisons, he knew what flowers he was looking at. Oleander, a potent poison and beautiful flower, it causes the heart to grow erratic. “How much for this group of flowers?” Hachi turned to the clerk. “Eh?” The man with flowers for hair moved towards him. “Hmmm… Oleander eh… You looking to hurt someone boy?” He asked. “Not yet.” Hachi responded. “I merely am a collector of flowers.” The clerk smirked. “Any collector knows that roses are beautiful.” “And that thorns will cut you.” The old man sighed. “Alright, 20 beli for the lot and you can go off and die or what not.” Hachi smirked. “Thank you.”



  With Dante-

“This fish is not fresh.” The cook held up a rather odd looking dog fish. “It is fresh!” The merchant shouted back. “IT SMELLS LIKE DEATH! IT’S NOT FRESH! FRESH FISH HAVE NO SMELL!” He grumbled. “THAT’S A STINK PUG! EVERYONE KNOWS THEY SMELL!” “THERE IS NO SUCH FISH AS A STINK PUG!!” Dante growled. “IF YOU DON’T LIKE IT GET OUT OF HERE!” Dante clutched his fist. “PEPPER BOMB!” He shouted throwing a clump of pepper into the clerks face. “Don’t you ever treat me like that you piece of shit! I would never feed this rotten fish to anyone!!!” He growled and left. “Oi! Did he just assault steve!?” 

  “GET THE BASTARD!!!” the fishermen all lifted up spears and tridents chasing after Dante. “damn it all…”
|
    With the Devil’s Luck Pirates-

“Damn it!” Katherine shouts. “How were you able to beat me fifteen times in a row!? This is blackjack!” she grumbled. “I’ve got better luck then you.” Damien stood up and cut off Katherine’s ropes. “Now then, you and I have an agreement.” He held out his hand. “Give this a shot, if you don’t like it within a few weeks I will let you go.” Katherine looked at Damien and took his hand reluctantly; Damien quickly pulled her up and moved his mouth to her ear. “Please, try to play nice with the others.” With that, he released her hand. “Now then, it’s a beautiful night, the navigator and swordsmen are asleep. How bout we try to make some ground?” He smiled. “How do you expect to get anywhere without a navigator?” Katherine asked. “Don’t worry, Just sail.”


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 15, 2010)

*With Derrick and Maob...*

The bartender brought Maob his drink, but Derrick snatched it from his hand before he could hand it to the doctor, "Oh so good of you to get your Captain a drink," he says taking a sip, "Oh and what joke were you going to write down now?" he asks sarcastically.

He continues to drink as a group of tough looking guys in the back argue, "It's there! I'm tellin' ya!" one shouts, "Not a chance! That's just a story!" another shouts.

"You idiot! Do you know anything about the island we're on! Oh trust me, the treasures there..." the first says, "Well then how about you go and get it?" the skeptical one retorts, "Fat chance! Like I'd go there!" Derrick turns around, "Treasure?" he says as he finishes his drink.

He hops off his stool and walks over towards them, "Yea that's right sunshine, there's a huge treasure on this island," he says all knowingly, "And where would this be?" the man crosses his arms, "Like I'd tell you ya lil' punk..." he turns back to Maob and gives him a look. 

*Seconds later...*

From the outside you could see a mass of explosions and what looks like a volcano eruption inside destroy the bar. Back inside Derrick holds the man, the last one conscious, by the collar, "Now, where would this treasure be? You don't want to see me have to ask a third time do you?"

*With Vince*

He takes a flight around the island, one of the few things that can relax him besides cigarettes. He enjoys the wind blowing through his hair, but as he approaches the center of the island he spots a massive gap between one half and the other. He then sees a bridge connecting the two halfs, "Interesting..." he shrugs and then turns back, "But not interesting enough for me to actually check out..."

He flies back to town and lands right in the center, getting some strange looks from those around him, "Buzz off..." he says grumpily as he lights a cigarette. He looks around town, "Is there anything to do at this place," he says rolling his eyes.

He then spots a poster for a circus, "You've got to be kidding me..." he says as he reads it, "I'd rather eat my own foot than go to a damn circus," he says before heading back towards the agreed meeting spot.


----------



## InfIchi (May 15, 2010)

Jasmine/Hachi/Dante-

As the three wander through town they all notice the same thing, a large explosion followed  by a pillar of lava erupting into the air. "Damn it..." They all sigh at the same time. "Can't he ever just leave a town we enter in tact for once...." The three charge off from their separate locations towards the explosion, they already knew what they would find... but it was better to make sure the idiot didn't end up killing civilians. 

The hoax Pirates-

"Damn it." Kai wakes up to an impossible amount of pain, his entire body felt like it had been crushed, he never healed from his battle with Hachi and now he was even worse, muscles torn, bones broken, he couldn't move and he couldn't do more then grumble. He needed a doctor, he knew it badly this time.. There was no way he'd be fine enough to fight in a few days or weeks.. He had taken a powerful beating and pushed his body beyond all limits in order to keep going... It was too much....

The Devil's Luck Pirates- Morning-

Katherine had fallen asleep near the helm and found herself covered with a blanket she did not remember placing on her. "That bastard... He better not have done anything while i was asleep." She growled and picked up a note laying beside her. "Fear not, your dignity is intact fair maiden, I simply saw you were cold. I'll be venturing out to the island myself for now. The crew needs their rest and I've had trouble sleeping as of late. Please enjoy your time and relax a bit.- Damien~" Katherine sighed and stood up. "That bastard..."


----------



## Aro Volturi (May 15, 2010)

"It's located in a shell cottage near the beach...ugh...It's under a secert passage under the fire place." he said in pain, he thought just because he gave up the info he was wrong, she grabed his neck with right hand "Thanks John, goodbye John." she said codly before snaping his neck. The blonde was so shocked at how she jsu took his life like it was nothing. Paine went into his pockets to find the key to the door under the fire place. 

"Don't look at me like that, he was no saint and you should be gland he's dead." the girl tried to speak but she couldn't seem to get them. "Let me give you a word of advice honey, the world is a nasty place and you don't get by just trying to be nice, it's killed or be killed and thats thats." the girl still didn't agree with her action but she knew she was right. "Thank you." she said sweety Paine gave her a wave and went to the cottage.

The ocean was so beautiful today, it had been a long time before Paine seen anything so lovely, for some reason she heard a laugh that sounded like someone she met. Someone she cared about. Someone she loved. But it could never be him, he was long gone and never coming back. She entered the small cottage and immediately saw the fire place. she opend the small gold lock on the hidden door and found a small box with beautiful chinese designs and inside was a old piece of paper that was a map. 

On it, it had direction's to four items on four different lands. She looked on the back and there was a piece of writing addressed to her, it said

_"Hey Kid

a little something from me to you

love Luff._

_"Luffy"_ she thought to herself.


----------



## InfIchi (May 16, 2010)

Domount Island-

Damien had left the ship sometime during the morning before the sun had risen, The town was quite when he first arrived, yet now was full of life and energy. He'd been wandering it for some time now and had come to discover this was only a small part of the town. The shops were all fishing goods and fresh fish, the rest were all houses and one belonging to the mayor of the town, a few belonging to the Sheriff and his deputies. "Mornin Son." Damien turned to see an 

"Good morning to you sir." Damien replied. "Whatcha' doin round these parts?" The man asked him. "My my, Isn't it a bit rude to not introduce yourself before beginning such a conversation?" Damien asked. "Well i reckon you're right son, Names Jebidiah, most just call me Jeb, I'm the law in this here town." Dante bowed once more. "Greetings Jeb, My name is-" "I know who you are boy, That's why i was askin what you're doin round here." Damien smirked. "My, my... So well informed in the backs of civilization. I'm here on an exploration, No ill will intended, you should know that by my reputation." Damien's smirk grew.

"Boy, You're reputation is you bit the big one." The old sheriff spit some tobacco on the ground and put some fresh chew in. "Ye see, rumor is the marines took you out with some big ol' cannon of theirs. So, What my thinkin is, you are one lucky sunnova'bitch or you're one dead sunnova'bitch." The sheriff spat again. "Seein as i was never one to believe in souls and god and what not, I'mma guess the previous is true." He looked at Damien. "Which once more leads me to my question, what the hell are you doin round here. Yer gonna be bringing marine trouble round with you, We're a peaceful island, ain't got no need fer marines or that government. Too small to have a kingdom here ya see? we run off individual mayors and police ourselves."

Damien watched the old man spit once more. "I assure you, the marines wont be following me, They require sleep and I have plenty of steam to move ahead when they can't." He held out his hand. "I mean no ill will here Sheriff, I simply wish to re-stock and then i wish to move onto the next island. I'm a pirate who seeks a gamble, not one who seeks to cause misfortune, of that you can be assured." Jeb grabbed the pirates hand and squeezed tight enough for his old knuckles to pop. "You best not be lyin to me boy, you best not." 

With that, he let go and moved on to the his daily patrols waving to the people and smiling his old smile. "I make no promises, fate has it's own in store for us all." Damien waved the old man off and moved out, the sun was up and he wanted to see the rest of the island. From what he was able to read from the peoples lips, a man known as Alex was on a rampage in some mining town south of his current location, Might be a good place to find a gamble.


----------



## Pyro (May 16, 2010)

> *With Derrick and Maob...*
> 
> The bartender brought Maob his drink, but Derrick snatched it from his hand before he could hand it to the doctor, "Oh so good of you to get your Captain a drink," he says taking a sip, "Oh and what joke were you going to write down now?" he asks sarcastically.
> 
> ...



*Moab and Derrick*

Moab and Derrick had already caused quite the commotion in the bar. Everyone had left except for the one man who was curretly unconsious and the man that was now being "talked" to by Derrick.

However, even though the man seemed to be quite scared, he didn't seem to be scared enough to tell the two pirates as tho where the treasure is.

"Seems like the guy isn't afraid of death. There's too many of those assholes running around nowadays. Don't know what's good for them. Willing to throw away their lives just for something stupid. But no matter, even if he's not afraid of dying, everyone is afaid of how they're gonna die."

Moab walked up towards the man that Derrick had recently let go of. As he got to the man he extracted his scalpel. 

"Did you know that there is a jugular nerve, that can cause a man to pass out due to pain? I do. However the problem is that you would end up passing out, that doesn't do us any good. Did you know that there is a gland that regulates adrenaline? I do."

At this Moab jammed his thumb into the man's shoulder. The man's eyes immediatly went wide as his heart rate began to increase dramatically. 

"That would be the adrenaline pumping through your system. That'll keep you from passing out when I cut into the nerve sac. Still won't tell us?"
At this Moab began to inch his scalpel closer and closer to the man's neck. When the blade almost touched the skin, the man yelled out, *"ALRIGHT I'LL TELL YOU ANYTHING YOU WANT TO KNOW!"*

The man then began to spill the beans as to the exact location the treasure was said to reside. He even was kind enough to draw a nice little map for the two pirates.

"Wow this is great. Thanks man. Oh and by the way, there is no sac of nerves that will cause you that much pain. I was just fucking with you. Thanks for the directions though! Haha."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 16, 2010)

*Derrick and Maob*

They step out of the bar (or whatever's left of the bar) and spot Hachi Dante and Jasmine approaching them, "Oh hey, this isn't the place we're supposed to meet," Vince flies down and lands next to them, "Yea after seeing the giant blast of lava I assumed this was the new place as well."

"It was pretty cool," Jace says, arms crossed and nodding as he approaches with Maxi and Albert along side him, "So, screw the supplies, we're getting treasure!" he says excitedly holding out the map the man drew for them.

"About time we started finding treasure instead of just blowing things up," Maxi says annoyed, "Hey! I found out about this treasure by blowing things up thank you!" she just rolls her eyes, "Looks like we've gota' cross some bridge onto another half of the island."

Vince nods, "There's a bridge not too far from here just like that, guess that's it," he says pointing towards the bridge in the distance. Derrick rolls up the map, "Alright, lets get going!"

*Consant Valley...*

The town where the Crimson Fist Pirates and the Hoax Pirates, as well as Darver and David had battled, was heavily damaged. There was much blood spilt, buildings destroyed, and injured running around. It was such panic that no one noticed the 6 men walking through the streets.

Newly promoted Lt. Commander Pride and 5 of his 6 men looked around at the scene, "This place is a shit hole," Sloth says sleepily, "That's what happens when you have pirates running around. And then on top of it you send another pirate in..." Greed says rolling his eyes, referring to Darver.

"Envy," Pride says motioning his head to one of the civilians. Envy raises his sunglasses slightly and nods. He then pounces on the man and slams him up against one of the still standing buildings. Pride then walks up over to him, "So, have you seen either of these two around," he says holding up bounty posters for Derrick Crimson and Feroy Trogoly.

"I-I don't want any trouble," Pride punches a hole in the wall, just next to his head, "Then I'd speak up..." the man begins to sweat imensely, "T-they started a fight in the town over, and after the Crimson guy beat the other one he left with his crew. Then the other guy showed back up with his crew the next day and started fighting some guy in a black cloak," he spits out speedily.

"Yea, that's what I thought, where'd they go?" the man shrugs nervously, "I don't know they just ran off to their ship after some other long haired guy showed up and-" Envy tightens his grip, "I really don't know!" he says, barely squeezing it out.

"Well looks like you're useless to us," he says walking away. The rest follow and all that can be heard are the last desperate screams of the man before Envy rejoins them, "You might want to take a look at this..." Gluttony says handing him a bounty poster, "Alex Hunter..." he then looks at his face and quickly remembers him, "Ah that little punk we put away a while ago. Looks like he got out and made some new friends."

He crumples it up and destroys it with his red aura, "Seems we'll be taking down these Hoax Pirates first...We'll accomplish what that supposed big shot couldn't."


----------



## InfIchi (May 16, 2010)

Domount Island- Mining Town Jesnet-

The town is carved into the very ground itself, supporting four levels, the first level at ground level is the mining section of the town. Where there are processing plants for coal and other objects they dig out of Mt.Dusk. The second level, 100 ft down, is the shopping district, filled with different kinds of clothing and jewelry shops, the third district, 200ft down, is filled with restaurants and entertainment like casino's, strip clubs, etc. while the fourth,300ft down is the residential area. 

The shopping district is also home to the Sheriff's office of Jesnet, The sheriff of Jesnet is known as . A little more polite then the rest of the Sheriff's but also a lot younger. But we are going to focus on the Entertainment district, where an outlaw is currently listening to an old beat up denden radio. The Song coming over the radio currently is one of his favorites.

"Um.... S...sir...could we please change the-" BLAM! The echo of a pistol deafens the populous of the bar. "Touch that dial, And you'll be lookin like that lamp over there." He motions his gun towards a shattered lamp. "Now sit tight, I wanna hear this song all the way through,savvy?" The man simply nodded and walked away from the outlaw. "My, My." Damien entered the bar and walked over towards the radio. "This song is so loud, it's hurting my ears."

Damien turned the radio off and sighed relieved. "Ah, That's so much better." He smiled and took a seat. "Oi." The outlaw stood up, putting on a black hat over his incredibly long blond hair and adjusting his black coat. "I said OI!" He shouts. "Yes." Damien doesn't even turn to look at him. "I'll have a glass of whine." He says to the barkeeper. "Right away...." The man smirked. "I'm always ready to give a man his last drink."

Click, Damien felt the barrel of a pistol resting on his temple. "I'd be turnin that radio back on if i were you." Damien turned to him and placed the barrel between his eyes. "And if i don't? Will you fire?" The outlaw simply smirked. "Would you doubt i would?" Damien grinned. "I'll make a wager with you." He held out his hand and formed it so his index and thumb made a gun shape. "I bet you, that i can shoot you first." The Outlaw burst into a fit of laughter. "HAHAHA! that's a good one! what kind of bullets that thing use? 22? 45? HAHAHA! Wait, Maybe-" "Dice Bullet." before he could say anymore, the outlaw felt something travel past his cheek, leaving a trail of blood.

"You... bastard..." He prepared to fire, but Damien moved out of the way in time for the bullet to pierce the wall behind him. "Dice Fist." forming a boxing glove like die, Damien punched the outlaw hard enough to send him out into the street, through the wall. "Her...here's your drink..." the bartender placed the glass of whine down. "Thank you." Damien picked it up and prepared to take a drink, but the glass shattered before he could, leaving whine dripping from his fingers.

"You are quite the annoyance." Damien sighed and wiped his hand off on some random bystanders shirt, the man said nothing, simply sitting there in shock at the fact that this man was able to do that to the outlaw. "Don't talk down to me, It makes me upset." the outlaw grinned. "Well then, if that's true, i take it you must be "Alex"?" The outlaw smirked. "That's right,How'd you guess?" Damien adjusted his suspenders so they were on his shoulders and made sure his fedora was pushed down.

"There's many a rumor about you sir." Damien looked up. "I simply took what i knew from the rumors and applied them do you." Alex grinned. "Then i suppose you know what comes next." From behind a few crates he grabs his massive cannon. "Let's dance." Damien smirked. "Alright, I'll play your game."


----------



## MrChubz (May 16, 2010)

-With The Presidents-
The 4 men made their way back to the original town they started in. Lincoln tagged along even though no one wanted him. He was determined to prove himself. When they got back there still wasn't a single sign of marine presence.
I guess we're still stuck in this town, Adam commented.
You make it sound like staying in this town would be a bad thing, Jefferson said.
It would be a bad thing. It would be an awful thing. I'm sick of this town! There's an entire world out there for me to explore and conquer and yet I'm in my 20's and I've left this godforsaken place 1 time in my life, and that was just a few hours ago! Adam said.
You want to go out and said the seas? Tell me how much do you know about them? Jefferson asked.
Not much, Adam responded.
That's what puts me above you, Adam. I too have had a desire to leave this place. However unlike you, just dreaming about it, I have tried to make it happen. I've studied the waters and I taught myself how to navigate. I also made marine contacts so when I was ready to leave this place it would still be protected, Jefferson said.
Enough. I can use both of you. Adam, I need your boldness, and Jefferson, your navigation skills will come in handy. Even Lincoln is welcome. As soon as we get a boat and marines come, we will leave, Washington said.
*You don't have a boat?* Lincoln, Adam, and Jefferson said together.
I had one, but it fell apart, Washington said.
Leave it to me. I will get us a boat, Adam said.
-A few hours later-
The 4 stared at this new boat. It was a dingy that could barley hold the 4 of them.
What are we going to do with this thing Adam? Jefferson asked.
Row it to the next island of course, Adam responded.
The marines could now be seen sailing in. It was time to row their dingy to the next island.


----------



## MrChubz (May 16, 2010)

-With The Presidents-
They rowed to the next island on their dingy non stop for hours. Eventually a certain hatred for Adam and Washington developed inside of Jefferson and Lincoln.
Is it too much for the captain of a pirate crew to have a ship? Jefferson asked Washington.
Rumor is that Monkey D. Luffy started his career in a barrel. We have a dingy so by my calculation I'll be pirate god when I'm done with my career, Washington said.
That's ridiculous Washington. There's no way the pirate king started in a barrel, Lincoln said to Washington. He turned to Adam, Is a dingy the best you could get?
I'm sorry, I must have missed the great galleon that you got for us, Adam said as his rebuttal.
Right in the middle of the debate a massive seaking rose out of the water to feast on the 4 pirates. Every creature makes mistakes. Lincoln instantly fires 10 shots at it. It was still alive.
Do you honestly expect bullets do do anything? Adam asked. He drew his sword. Just then there were 10 large explosions inside the seaking. It was more then enough to kill it, The bullets didn't do anything, the explosion did. I'm still correct, Adam said to cover his ass.
I really regret going to sea with you. You just can't keep your mouth shut, Jefferson said.
I joined this crew to get away from you. You're the idiot who decided to join the same exact crew, Adam said.
There's was no way for me to know that you already joined, Jefferson said.
You're also the one that made my terms happen. Me being here is your doing Jefferson, Adam said.
That's it. We're dueling for the last time right now, Jefferson said. He drew his sword.
I don't object, Adam said.
Stop it! Washington demanded. He glared at the two. They stopped.


----------



## InfIchi (May 16, 2010)

Devil's Luck Pirates-

Damien found himself back in the port town, He noticed Katherine gathering food and water. That was good of her, she was really giving this a try. "Maybe she has some honor to her after all." Damien smirked and grabbed his chest. "Damn..." He coughed and dropped to a knee. "That fall... Took more out of me then i thought..." He smirked. "You're in pretty bad shape, Can't say i did it, Can't say Derryl did it." Damien turned to see Alex standing over him. "Ah, As i said... can we postpone our fight for a while?" 

Alex smirked. "Sure, You just head onto that ship and I'll just sit here and wait till your healed. Nah uh, by the looks of you, you plan to head off this island soon as you get to that ship." Damien looked down. "My plan has been seen through, how regrettable." Alex raised his pistol and held it at Damien. "So, only one plan left boss man." then raised the gun up and rested it on his shoulder. "I'm headed out there, where'ever you're headed. When you're nice and healed, no more wounds and bruises, We'll have ourselves a little rematch."

Damien smiled. "I see, That seems rather fair of you." Alex reached down and yanked Damien back to his feet. "Yeah, well don't think of it as kindness, i want some fun and i want off this island. You have a means to accomplish both those goals. So this is me using you." Damien nodded. "Then why would you tell?" He thought to himself, not daring to speak aloud. "Hello beautiful." Damien called to Katherine.

"And who is this?" She pointed her spear at Alex. "The man who wishes to kill me, Much like Roy over there. Though i think this one has a better means to do so." Katherine rubbed her temples. "Is there ANYONE on the crew that doesn't wish to kill you?" She asked. "Well, When one makes his crew by gambling their freedom... One does not obtain loyal followers." Katherine sighed. "Let's just head onto the next island shall we..." Damien smiled. "I would follow a beauty such as yours to the ends of the earth my dear." THWACK! Katherine drop kicked the captain into the ground. "Don't. Just don't." She responded, then walked towards the ship.

"I do believe i saw some panties." Damien commented from his concrete bed. "Yeah, I think you're right." Alex reached down and snatched Damien back up, adjusting his fedora for him. "Thanks." Damien smirked. "Let's just get out of here." Alex's cannon clanged against the ground as it hung from his back. "I believe that's the idea.."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 16, 2010)

With the DLP-

Damien returned, being carried by a suspicious looking man and the two are joined by their new helmswomen, "So you've finally returned," he says eyeing Damien, "Eh? When'd you leave?" he says examining his blade in the corner of the ship.

He then spots the new man with the large cannon and the killer intent coming off him, something similar to his own but at the same time very different, "Who the hell is this?" he says fully drawing his blade and getting to his feet, "And why are you carrying the idiot?"

*Angel's Hell Island...*

The moderately sized island is filled with several small buildings in the center, but the most noticable feature is the large wall the surrounds the edges of the island. There are several towers along the wall, each has a watchmen stationed. One particular watchmen spots an incoming ship. He looks takes a closer look through the telescope and spots a pirate flag waving through the wind.

He grabs hold of the Den Den Mushi, "We've got an incoming pirate ship, one ship on the west side, everyone man your stations!" his voice echoes through the town and everyone stops what they're doing and heads off. One thing is particularly strange, none of the people on the island could be a day older than 25.

Though they are as efficent as any marine crew, maybe more so, they quickly rush to their stations, some begin pouring coal into the fire to power the machines that others prepare. A blonde man in a long red coat steps forward. He takes a look at the ship, "No need to go all out here folks, lets just let the gunners take care of this," they all nod and halt their actions.

Several other young men rush towards the turret like guns mounted on the wall, "Take aim..." he signals with his hand, "And fire!" as he thrusts his hand forward the turrets let loose a barrage of bullets and cannon balls. After a few seconds of firing the ship is quickly sunk, and the crew rush to the life boats and paddle off, "That was the easiest one all week," the man says with a chuckle, "Good work everyone! Back to relaxin'!" they all cheer and head off.


----------



## InfIchi (May 16, 2010)

Devil's Luck Pirates-

"Yeah, Thanks for your concern Roy. A pleasure as always to hear your quips, might you offer some more criticism our can we leave?" Damien removed himself from Alex' grip. "Anyways, Introductions in order." Alex pushed him out of the way. "Name's Alex. That's it, I'll be hitching a ride till your cap's all healed and we have our rematch." With that, He walked towards a door. "Just tell me where my room is." Damien nodded. "Second door on the right, down the hall, third door on the left." Alex nodded. "Wellp, Im going to sleep." With that he headed through the door. 

"So, Where too?" Katherine looked at Damien. "The next Island, I'm sure Aaron will have no trouble getting us there." Aaron nodded. "Won't be any trouble at all. I'd wager we have a few days to get there, as long as the weather keeps up." Damien nodded. "Good, good." He then headed for his chambers. "Wake me when we get there, I'll be spending some time tending to my injuries."

"Alright then, Katherine, Pull us away from here." Katherine quickly grabbed Aaron's collar. "Don't order me around." She then dropped him and headed to the helm, turning it as Aaron unfurled the sails. "Don't speak to me unless it's in which direction the next island is." 

Three Days Later-

The crew can see the next island in the distance, Though something confuses them. "There's a giant wall around it." Aaron lowers his telescope and rubs his chin. "How curious." "So what? We'll just break through the fuckin thing." Alex held up his cannon and situated on his shoulder. "I should let you know, this thing has a big boom." He smirked. "No need for the cannon, I'm sure it's just friendly precaution." Damien stepped out of his room, shirt unbuttoned, suspenders at his side and hat firmly placed on his head. His chest was covered in bandages and gauze. "You always the optimist?" Katherine asked. "No, But I'll take the pleasant side of a gamble. Live or Die, it's all up to fate." He smirked.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 16, 2010)

*Angel's Hell Island...*

The watchmen all sat back at ease, it had been a dull week besides the attack three days ago. One stretched, yawning, and then spotted a ship in the distance, "Eh?" he takes a look through his telescope, "Crap," he says grabbing the Den Den Mushi, "One Pirate ship attacking from the East!" he shouts. 

They all get to their feet and then to their battle stations, "Just one ship again?" one asks as he heads off, "Don't underestimate our opponents, just because the last one was a batch of weaklings," the blonde man says light heartedly.

He then walks up towards the top of the large wall around the island, "What are you doing?" one asks him, "Well I'm guessing you guys haven't really restalked up since our last attack and will need some time. I'll be running some interferance, haven't gotten any exercise today anywho," he says stretching. He gives them a slight wave and then leaps off the wall, "Vega," from the man's feet comes a large bright yellow star.

He gets his footing easily and hovers on it for a moment, "Well lets go check these guys out," he says, arms crossed as he flies towards the ship on his star board. As he approaches he notices the ship is quite large, "This is a pretty nice boat you've got here!" he shouts to the Devil's Luck Pirates as he flies around it, admiring the quality.

"Shame you guys are pirates, we're gona' have to destroy it now,"  he says, genuine disappointment in his voice, but he regains his joyful composure soon after, "Well, here it goes," he lifts up his leg and kicks the air, "Rigel," from the end of his foot a flash of yellow light fires out and forms into the shape of a star. 

It slams into the side of the boat, rocking it a bit. He continues to fly around the boat, letting off more star kicks towards it and the crew as he does so.


----------



## InfIchi (May 16, 2010)

"Dice Wall." Damien slams his hands into the deck and forms a wall around the ship. "How bout you just leave my ship alone hmm?" He leaps into the air and begins to form a dice board, hovering in the air much like his attacker. "Now then, being face to face we can have a nice little conversation hmm? I really would appreciate you leaving my ship-" BOOM!!! Alex shot a cannonball into the air then shot it to make it explode. "Bout time!" He laughed. "I've been eager to get some action!" Hold his cannon up he began to fire like a mad man, shooting each one with a bullet to make them explode. 

Even if he didn't hit his target, he planned to make it hard to see. "Sigh..." Damien flew out away from the explosions. "Such a trouble maker he is...." He smirked a little at his comment. "Well then, I suppose you can see the general consensus on you attacking our ship."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 16, 2010)

"Copying our island's protective wall and my board, you're pretty clever," he chuckles as he easily flies out of the way of another explosion, "Well you guys seem pretty intent on protecting your ship, so I guess I'll just have to take you guys out instead," he says shooting up above the ship, *"Sirius!"* he fires a star from his palm, so bright that as it fires out the light blinds all of the pirates.

"What the hell," Roy says holding his blade with his eyes closed, ready to defend whatever comes next, "Red Dwarves!" Roy's vision slowly begins to come back but before it does he feels something stab into his shoulder, then another and another. 

Countless small red stars rain down on the pirates, piercing into them as they make contact, "Damn," he says slashing them away as best he can with limited sight. Aaron forms a defensive wall of ink but the stars continue to break through, but he continues to fortify it.

The attacker then focuses on Damien again, "Procyon Gauntlents!" the yellow star energy begins to wrap around his arms and it forms some kind of gloves, "So, lets-" but before he can finish Roy leaps up from the deck, sword over his head, and slashes down at him. 

He lifts his hover board up to block the attack. The Samurai's sword breaks through but does not completely cut it inhalf, "Now now, you'll all get a turn," he leans backwards, causing the star board (along with Roy) to face the ocean in the distance, "Shooting Star!" he kicks off and the star board goes flying off into the distance, with the swordsmen on it.

He quickly forms another one and turns back towards Damien. He lifts his energy gauntlent covered arms up and grins, "So, where were we?"


----------



## InfIchi (May 16, 2010)

Damien Clenches his fist as tight as he can. He has few rules in his life and rarely does he ever truly wish to harm an innocent, the Sheriff would be fine, he knew that. He was quick and strong, Fate wouldn't let that kind of man down. But, He has one rule he cherishes above all others. Punish those who harm innocents or women. And From what Damien could tell, Katherine had been harmed and his swordsman was currently hurtling towards the ocean a distance away. "Alright...." He clenched his fist harder and moved his left hand up, pulled the brim of his fedora over his eyes. "That's how you want to play."

Damien's body lowered to a runners stance. "Let's play." Taking off with intense speed, he forms small steps to push off of in order to gain speed through the air. "Dice Field!" He shouts, a cloud of die explode from his body. "Dice Field Bullet Barrage!" the die begin to spin and fly towards the star man. "Dice Field, Spear Barrage!" the bullets that flew past turn, begin to clump together and form spears, flying back at the star man.

"Dice Field, Hammer barrage!" The dice spears stop, hanging in the air around Damien as he changes them into hammers and begins to throw them wildly at the star man. "Dice field, Bullet Barrage!" The bullets fly off once more. "Dice field, Spear barrage! Hammer Barrage! Bullet Barrage! Sword Barrage! Dice field! BIG EN!" The die form into a massive die and he throws it towards the star man.


----------



## MrChubz (May 16, 2010)

-On the next island-
This island had a different problem then the one before it. It had marines on it. There were plenty of them. However these marines were tyrants. People would be locked away just for acknowledging piracy existed. They didn't have Lincoln, The Emancipator, to free prisoners. Instead they had two people who fought in a different manner. They killed marines just for being marines. They didn't have goals or objectives. They just served justice when they saw that they needed to. Right now one of them were having a direct conflict with the marines.
"Fire!" A marine ordered. A large amount of cannonballs wes fired at one of the fighters. The fighter held out a big stick, a cannonball hit the end of it, stopped in its track for a second, then exploded. Then he jumped high over the rest of them. They all hit each other and caused a giant ruckus. He then landed and pretended like nothing happened.
Ha, marines! If you want to lock this man up for mentioning the old pirate god's name, Buggy the Clown, you'll need to kill me! The man said to the marines.
"Roosevelt! We've got you this time! Surrender!" A marine demanded. The odds were in favor of the marines. Roosevelt was surrounded by about 50 troops, all of them were armed with some sort of projectile.
You jokers couldn't capture me! I have a friend, Roosevelt said. Right then his partner came out of nowhere and fired his two Magnums at the marines.
"G-Dub! You're here too!?" The same marine asked.
Damn strait marine. You think by now you'd adapt to out strategery. One of us is the distraction, 1 comes from behind, G-Dub said.
Ha! These idiots will never be able to figure out how to stop us! Roosevelt said as he whacked a marine with his stick.
The two fought together and triumphed like always. They were heroes.


----------



## InfIchi (May 17, 2010)

With the Crimson Fist pirates-

"How far out is this bridge?" Jasmine asked as the crew marches through the grassy hills of the island. "A couple miles." Vince responds. "Yeah.... Great...." Jasmine grumbles, The crew march for what seems like hours before they end up nearing the bridge. "The bridge... IS THAT FREAKING LONG TOO!?" Jasmine shouts. "It's a never ending march on this island...." As they prepare to step on the bridge, Four men pop out behind them, dressed in very poor armor made from scrap metal and wielding an odd assortment of cheap weaponry. "HALT THERE PIRATES! WE ARE THE GREAT HILL HUNTERS!" The largest and fattest man shouts. 

*"Yeah, so?"* The Crimson Fist pirates respond. "So!? We're here to capture you and the bounty on your heads!" The four men raise their weapons. "NOW MEN! TO ARMS!!!" They then charge the Crimson fist pirates and one messy dust cloud later, the four men are tied up with their own crappy armor and laid to rest near the bridge. "I hate weaklings." Derrick adjusted his sunglasses. "Let's just get over this bridge already." Dante grumbled, looking down he noticed the drop was at least a mile if not two. "I hope this bridge holds."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 17, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Damien Clenches his fist as tight as he can. He has few rules in his life and rarely does he ever truly wish to harm an innocent, the Sheriff would be fine, he knew that. He was quick and strong, Fate wouldn't let that kind of man down. But, He has one rule he cherishes above all others. Punish those who harm innocents or women. And From what Damien could tell, Katherine had been harmed and his swordsman was currently hurtling towards the ocean a distance away. "Alright...." He clenched his fist harder and moved his left hand up, pulled the brim of his fedora over his eyes. "That's how you want to play."
> 
> Damien's body lowered to a runners stance. "Let's play." Taking off with intense speed, he forms small steps to push off of in order to gain speed through the air. "Dice Field!" He shouts, a cloud of die explode from his body. "Dice Field Bullet Barrage!" the die begin to spin and fly towards the star man. "Dice Field, Spear Barrage!" the bullets that flew past turn, begin to clump together and form spears, flying back at the star man.
> 
> "Dice Field, Hammer barrage!" The dice spears stop, hanging in the air around Damien as he changes them into hammers and begins to throw them wildly at the star man. "Dice field, Bullet Barrage!" The bullets fly off once more. "Dice field, Spear barrage! Hammer Barrage! Bullet Barrage! Sword Barrage! Dice field! BIG EN!" The die form into a massive die and he throws it towards the star man.



The star man's eyes grew wide as a massive wave of dice attack fly straight at him. He does his best to avoid them with his flying skills but a few bullets broke through and busted into his chest and shoulder.

"Ok, this isn't gona' do..." he says holding his wounds and then raising his hands, "Red Dwarves!" small red stars begin to pour out of his palms and as he swings his hands around he controls them all in a large wave of stars.

He swings his arms and the stars smack into the spears, forcing them to break apart. They then form a shield in time to block the hammers.

They then continue to switch up and he does his best to block the attacks but some continue to break in. The next thing he sees coming is a massive die.

"That's one interesting trick there..." he says wiping the blood from his mouth away with a grin, "But I can't let you attack my island...We can't afford another assault like all those years ago...They've been through too much!"

He says holding up his hands, "Capella!" energy pours out of his hands and creates a giant star, equal size to the die, "I can't allow you on my island," he says seriously. He thrusts his arms forward and it crashes into the incoming die.



InfIchi said:


> With the Crimson Fist pirates-
> 
> "How far out is this bridge?" Jasmine asked as the crew marches through the grassy hills of the island. "A couple miles." Vince responds. "Yeah.... Great...." Jasmine grumbles, The crew march for what seems like hours before they end up nearing the bridge. "The bridge... IS THAT FREAKING LONG TOO!?" Jasmine shouts. "It's a never ending march on this island...." As they prepare to step on the bridge, Four men pop out behind them, dressed in very poor armor made from scrap metal and wielding an odd assortment of cheap weaponry. "HALT THERE PIRATES! WE ARE THE GREAT HILL HUNTERS!" The largest and fattest man shouts.
> 
> *"Yeah, so?"* The Crimson Fist pirates respond. "So!? We're here to capture you and the bounty on your heads!" The four men raise their weapons. "NOW MEN! TO ARMS!!!" They then charge the Crimson fist pirates and one messy dust cloud later, the four men are tied up with their own crappy armor and laid to rest near the bridge. "I hate weaklings." Derrick adjusted his sunglasses. "Let's just get over this bridge already." Dante grumbled, looking down he noticed the drop was at least a mile if not two. "I hope this bridge holds."



Derrick crosses his arms, "Well one way to find out," he steps on the giant bridge and begins to march across it, "C'mon, we don't have time to worry about it breaking, we're gettin' us some treasure!" he says excitedly, along his career as a pirate he has gotten to have plenty of fun with the whole causing chaos and blowing stuff up, but his treasure finding wasn't really up to par.

He was finally getting his chance to find some treasure and he wouldn't let some old bridge get in his way, "Keep going forward..." Hachi says, walking across it without a flinch. 

The rest follow right behind the two, except Vince, "Just so you all know, there's no way I can carry you all if this thing falls," he informs them before taking his first step on, "So you'll be left to your own devices, I wish you all the best."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 17, 2010)

*28 years ago in God's Land...*
Micah Lightyear packed his belongings into a leather sack. He planned on traveling light and only took what he would need, his favorite dials (most made for war), and some keepsakes that held sentimental value. As he strode out of his tent, located within the heart of the Shandian village, he could feel the reproachful eyes of his fellow tribespeople fall upon him. They all whispered among themselves as he passed them by. He knew what they were saying, but none dared to say the words to his face. 

He made it a point to stop before the alter of the statue of the great warrior Calgara before leaving. Micah bent to his knees before the imposing stone figure and closed his eyes, hoping that his ancient ancestor could forgive him. 

"So you're really doing it huh? You're turning tail and running?" a voice suddenly exclaimed. 

Micah turned around and narrowed his eyes at the tall and powerfully built Shandian standing before him, his older brother Robbie. He stood back and shrugged at his brother. "I've already made my decision Robbie!" Micah said firmly. 

"And what about your people who suffer?! What of the heathens who occupy our sacred homeland?!" Robbie shouted. 

"I'm tired of fighting a war that will never end. I want to see what else is out there!" Micah said bitterly. "We've fought so much and have nothing to show for it!" For a second he looked back at the stone visage of Calgara, set in a face of defiance and resolute courage. "I'm not Calgara and I don't want to be," he added. 

Micah thought that his brother might attack him in anger and try and stop him from leaving, but the man simply shook his head in disgust. "You had so much potential," Robbie said in an accusing tone. He spit on the ground in front of Micah's feet and turned his back to him. "You're not my brother anymore...begone you traitor!" he shouted. 

As Robbie walked away, Micah stood there in silence. It was the last time he ever saw him. 

_Seven years later in the Grand Line..._
Micah beamed proudly at his wife, as she held their newborn son, who wailed loudly while draped within a blue swaddling blanket. His wife looked up at him, her face both tired and relieved at the same time. 

"What should we name him?" she asked. 

_*Right here right now...*_
Robbie Lightyear soared high above the skies over_The Apate_ in his full Griffin form, flapping his giant golden wings with a flourish and cruising towards the clouds above before dipping back down again in a nosedive. His Devil Fruit power was no longer a secret after the stomping they had received back on Constant Island. So now he could stretch his wings, so to speak, whenever he pleased. 

After a few more minutes of 'aerial recreation' as he liked to call it, Robbie drifted back towards the ship in a downward spiral. As he landed onto the deck, he morphing back into his Human form. Robbie paused for a second as he felt some of the lingering injuries flare up from the battle with Darver. He spotted Feroy over by the wheelhouse and walked towards him. Feroy clearly wasn't playing with a full deck, but then again neither was anyone else on this crew.

"Any idea where we're headed? Or are we lost..._again_?" Robbie asked him dubiously. 

He had joined this crew to increase his chances of making it all the way to Shabondy, but with the way things were going, it seemed like they wouldn't make it even a quarter of the way.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 17, 2010)

*Jungles of Gorilla Island...*
"Holy Shit! You could've killed me!" Gatrom exclaimed.

Amelia narrowed her eyes at Gatrom with an almost offended face. Here she was expecting a thank you at the very least, though she could understand why the arrow flying so close towards his face might've unnerved him a bit. That shot was rather elementary for her, not that she would ever boast about her marksmanship skills openly. She simply wasn't the boastful type. 

"Sorry I just reacted on the fly. Next time I'll just let the Kitty eat you instead," she responded in a slight hint of annoyance.  

Meanwhile Rose walked over to the cat's prostrate form and peered curiously at its strange features. She kicked it lightly in the side as it bled out. "Can we cook this?" she muttered to herself inquisitively. Rose however quickly shook her head, and waved off the idea. First thing was first, food could come later. 

She turned towards the stranger that had apparently saved them from the cat, and nodded appreciatively towards him. "I just got two questions for you buddy. First, who the heck are you? And second, have you seen any talkin' Gorilla's around here?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 17, 2010)

The star man looked at the dice man with an empty stare. He flew high enough to avoid Katherine's attack, "You really shouldn't underestimate women," he says to the captain, "But more importantly..." he says flying even higher, "You," he holds up both his arms into the sky, "Should never," the energy pours out of his hands, forming a star even bigger than his previous attack, "Threaten my people..." he says sternly.

Back on the island as they rush to prepare, one of the watchmen sees the star forming in the distance and lowers his telescope, "MAAAARCUS!" he shouts, "WHAT'RE YOU DOING!" he screams from the island, "Everyone! Hurry! He can't handle pulling something like this off! We need everything we've got and quick!" he shouts sending them into double time.

The star continues to grow larger and larger, Marcus sweats and pants but continues to grow it, *"I WON'T LET YOU HARM MY A HAIR ON THEIR HEADS!" * the laid back man that had first arrived had transformed. Damien and the others looked up in awe at what he was creating, however he would not get the chance to fire.

A geyser of water shot up to the sky, and riding this geyser was the Devil's Luck Pirate's swordsmen, "Infuriated Slash!" he slashes the defenseless and drained man straight across the chest, "Despairing Downfall," he then follows up with a slash from his right shoulder down to his waist, sending him crashing into the water. Roy lands on top of the Dice Road and sheaths his blade.

From the island all of the men and women working to prepare the defense's freeze, *"MAAAAAAARCUS!!!!!!"* they all shout as he falls into the ocean, "THOSE BASTARDS!!!" one man says leaping into his cannon. The other gunners follow suit, "GIVE EM' HELL!" they all begin to rain bullets, cannon balls, and even a few rockets straight for the ship, "Calvary! Prepare yourselves! We're not giving these guys a chance! FULL ON ASSAULT!"


----------



## Chaos (May 18, 2010)

*Dean "Gouger" Spore*

Dean climbed swung up against a tree again immediately, anxious to get out of the Numa's range. What the hell had he been thinking? Going up against one of the big five for a group of people he didn't even know. And even if he wanted to help, just shouting should've been enough. Dean looked back, fully expecting the newcomers to be on the run. Numa's weren't creatures you could just mess with. What he saw stunned him. The conscious man had just delivered some knife combo on the beast, and even as Dean's mouth fell open, an arrow buried itself in the eye of the numa. The woman who'd shot it stood staring blankly, like killing off huge cats was a normal activity.

The other girl walked over to the huge creature, not even giving a second thought about whether it was really dead or not and prodded it, muttering something in herself. Dean groaned. If the cat had had any life left in him, the girl would now be wondering where her leg had gone. These people were really careless. But they had almost easily taken down a numa. Dean was quite confused and almost fell from his branch when the girl started yelling at him. Quickly trying to regain his senses and assassin personality, he stared at her a few seconds before slowly and quite softly answering. "I am Dean... Dean Spore. I live here in this jungle." He paused again shortly. He wanted to ask these strange people so many questions too. One look at the girl's face told him that he should better first answer her question, though. He pondered the question for another second. His eyes went wide. Talking gorilla's? Were these people suicidal? But they had just felled a Numa with relative ease, they might seriously be searching for the Cohn.

"As a matter of fact, there are talking gorilla's on this island. But I do not think they're quite what you'd expect. The talking gorilla's on this island are called the Cohn, and they are without any doubt the most dangerous and aggressive species that roam the jungles" Dean started to get in his element. He liked being more knowledgeable than others. "They are the undisputed kings of the jungle. I don't know what business you have with them, but if it's not too serious, I'd really recommend you to skip that part. Also, they can indeed speak like humans, but they hardly have the same brain as humans. They're on a totally different wavelength, if you get my meaning" A small smile spread on Dean's face as he recalled a phrase he had learned in his time as a child. "A Cohn might talk the ears of your head, but he won't listen to a word..." He followed up by the not classic, but even more true and frequently added phrase "It's more likely that he will rip the ears of your head, though"


----------



## Respite (May 18, 2010)

*Wyaton*



Jack Walks into Wyaton and notices the Huge Trees, He Walks around for a bit and walks into a small bar to get himself a nice drink, but then he notices a board were they kept new wanted posters. "Is this a wanted poster of me? 19 Million Beli, Wow thats alot" Jack then orders some food with some of the money he had on him, He Quickly eats and steps out side, 
Jack then sees a group of marines waiting outside for him. There is one stepping infront of the rest (The Group behind him are holding up there guns) InFront of the Group as a Tall Marine Soilder With a Sword on his back 
"I am Marine Lt. Anderson"
"Thats nice, but if you expect me to go down without a fight good luck" 
"Marines, Stand Down Ill do this myself.....SORU!
The Lt. Suddenly disappears before Jacks Eyes, Then Jack Sees a Kick Flying straight to his face from the side. Jack Gets sent flying back into the ground the LT. Then takes out his katana, Jack then Feels a hot sensation from his hands and then he notices that there is a flame forming around his fist "Hmmmm This must be my DF"
Suddenly The Lt. Does another Soru and Does diagonal Slash on jacks chest, then the LT. Does a light Kick to lift jack off his feat and does another kick straight into jacks Stomach Launching him into a building.  Jack Slowly gets up, His Legs are wabling and his vision is blurry "I....I Cant Die Here  Suddenly somthing heavy Drops on jacks head, it then lands on his lap and jack notices its a scythe ()
Jack Picks it up and heres the Lt do another soru,
He Blocks the LT kick with the pole of the sythe and pushes him off throwing him into mid air. Jack Jumps Into Mid air also, The LT. and Jack both look at each other, They both know that jack could just slice the LT in half and end the fight here but instead jack slices the LT Chest which pushes him into the ground. Jack Then lands on his own feet, suddenly a Marine in the backround fires and jack avoids the shot and tries to escape into the forest then another marines fires and bullet goes right threw jacks left arm (Near his shoulder) Jack does a dash to the forest and slips on a hill he hits the back of his head on the ground and it causes him to go unconsious


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 19, 2010)

*Aboard the Apate...*
Helen stood at the rear deck of the Apate, practicing with her new sword . Helen had acquired the sword quite by accident back on Cross Town Island, within the ruins of an old black Galleon. At the time she had thought it was blind luck that she had found it, but lately however she had come to feel that it was more then mere chance that had lead her to the blade. 

The unique razor like edge of the blade glittered with a slight crimson tinge under the sunlight, as she began to swing the sword around in a fluid pattern of choreographed moves, her families Kata, the Silver Mist style. Though she still felt the lingering injuries from the crew's battle with Darver, training was never over for her. Injured or healthy (she was never really ever 100% injury free anyway, that was impossible in her profession), it was what she almost always could be found doing without fail. 

Helen landed into a crouching position after executing a series of rapid somersaults while stabbing at the air. She marveled at the quite beautiful red glow of the blade edge as she held it up in front of her face. Back during the battle against Darver Helen had felt the sword become restless and angry  after she had been wounded, and the blade had glowed an even deeper shade of crimson, the color of blood. Helen wondered if the moniker Benhime, or Crimson Princess, meant more then meets the eye. 

On a whim she ran the blade across her left palm, creating a medium diagonal cut. She kept the blade edge close to the cut on her open palm. Benhime emitted a high pitched hum, and the blade edge glowed a dark shade of crimson. The blood seeping out of Helen's wound seemed to gain a life of its own and shot towards the glowing blade. The aura of the sword somehow absorbed the blood, causing it to shine even brighter. 

Helen's iceberg blue eyes widened with surprise as she tried to make sense fo what just happened. It was as if it had consumed the blood itself. She could only come up with one word to describe what she had just seen. Robbie liked to use quite a lot.  

"Awesome..."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 19, 2010)

*The Apate*
Feroy continued to wallow in his own despair as he gazed put towards the sea. Apparently he was either day dreaming or deep in thought because he didn't even notice when Robbie approached him and asked a question. The flashback of Darver effortlessly blocking his _Forza Spinta_ attack and tossing him around like a rag-doll plagued his memory. Another important detail that has the Hoax Pirate Captain thinking is Darver's mentioning of his mother.  

*Que Mini-Flashback*


> Feroy looked in horror at the Shichibukai. _What in the world were they going to do? How would they escape from this monster?_ "This can't end now," Feroy moaned in pain as he got back on his feet. "If you think me or my crew are going to die here by the hands of you, then you're the fool, you SHITchibukai." The Hoax Pirate declared.
> 
> "Feroy Toglory, you have the willpower of your mother." Darver commented.
> 
> ...



As long as Feroy could remember he never had a mother or father. No one ever brought up the notion of him having parents until Darver said something. Feroy knew he had to have parents because everyone does, but he always figured they died or abandoned him. He raised himself up to what he is today with no one's help. Even so, if his mother truly is still around, where is she and how does Darver know her? He'd need these questions answered sooner or later.

Thinking of his defeat by Darver was enough to make the Hoax Pirate Captain clench his fist and grit his teeth. He was lucky to even still have his life after the encounter with the Shichibukai--the entire crew was lucky. Many pirates are unfortunate enough to meet the end of their adventure shortly after it stops because of the Warlords. However, fate seemed to be on their side.

Feroy stood up and stretched his bandaged arms and legs. His mood seemed to take a change for the better. "I vow to never let myself be beaten like that again. I will become the Pirate King!" Feroy reassured himself. 

Suddenly, there was a rumble under the ship. The ocean below seemed to be shifting. A large circle formed in the sea that was twenty times greater than the size of _The Apate._ The circle suddenly glowed and the ocean trembled. 

SPOOOOOOOOOOOSH!!!!!

A large water spout shot from under _The Apate_, carrying the ship upwards to heaven knows where.


----------



## MrChubz (May 19, 2010)

-With The Presidents-
The rowed their dingy all the way to the island where Roosevelt and G-Dub reside. They were glad to be out. Jefferson got off the boat and immediately kissed the land, Adam, never have an idea again for the sake of us all,he said. Lincoln remained silent however he did some stretches and also seemed extremely happy to be on solid earth.
I told you guy this thing would get us here and it did. I'm just that great, Adam boasted.
That it did. Good work Adam. However we are in need of a new vessel. I'll get on that. You guys go out and have some fun, Washington said to his crew.
-With Jefferson-
The first thing Jefferson decided to do was go drinking. He had little interest in sight seeing and besides that there were only restaurants, hotels, and places to shop at on the island.
He pounded a few drinks then quickly made friends with a few of the regulars at the bar. They told him about a fighting tournament that was going on in about an hour. Anyone could join. He made his way over there.
-With Adam-
Sightseeing was his interest. He took in everything, the people, the buildings, the scenery. What intrigued him the most was that this island had all of the same stuff as his home town. Restaurants, places to shop, people, however it was the subtle differences that got him. Mainly the dialect. They spoke the same language but it was subtly different. He just observed. After a small amount of observing, he noticed something. The marines were bullies.
-With Lincoln-
His mission was to get supplies. Explosives, ingredients for for special rounds, maintenance tools, and other things he thought would come in handy. He shopped around for a little while. Eventually he became hungry. He didn't want to pay for his food, so he shot down a couple of birds from the sky. The marines didn't quite like that.
-With Washington-
He knew they needed a new ship if he wanted to continue on. Especially since he needed to lug around those heavy gauntlets he acquired from his previous enemy. He went to the shipyard and met an interesting person named G-Dub.


----------



## Aro Volturi (May 20, 2010)

"WAIT!!!" a old women yelled, A group of people were surrounding her some with gifts. Must want to some there gratitude. "What do you want?" "We just wanted to say thank you." "I didn't do it for you, sorry." she said getting on her boat "Even so, we still want to say thank you." she reached in her pocket and pulled out a bag and handed to her. Inside was a gold heart shape and a white gem stone in the middle "What is this?" "It's the most priced possesion we have in this village."

Paine didn't like taking things from people, it wasn't anything personal but she didn't feel she did anything to get anything. "I can't take this." she said handing back but the lady stop her "It's alright dear just take it..please." Paine sighed and placed it in her pocket. Shell Town was the nect location for Paine. As she set off into the ocean she put on a straw hat.


----------



## Candy (May 20, 2010)

*-Logue Town*

 James ray walked down the crowded streets of logue town, he was off to steal some more guns for his secret pirate crew. He walked into the gun store just as he did every week, to "look". The manager greeted him "hello Dr.ray, still lookin for the right gun?" 
"Yes sir, I need to protect myself, theres so many pirates in this town lately."
"well careful, some of those pirates can get mighty bad"
"I always am" 
The greeting was over and the manager turned his back to James in the near empty store, this was his chance for the day. He turned his back to the counter and swiped his hand across some expensive rifle ammunition. "room" he whispered. The ammo disappeared into james's "room".  James looked around to make sure nobody saw the action, he couldn't afford to get caught the day he shoved off. The manager was in the same place, sweeping his broom. Good.
 James left the store quickly, and and disappeared from the managers sight. Right after james had left, the manager picked up the den den mushi and called the marines. "Quick! Dr.Ray just stole ammunition from my store! Hes been at it for weeks, but I hadnt the guts to say anything till now! Please just arrest him, I cant take him stealing so much!"
 James heard scrambling feet, in boots no less. He was in the ally way next to the ammo store, he had just finished talking to his men at the docks, everything was ready. The ship that they had stolen and repainted was filled with supplies and ready to go.
 He turned the corner of the ally way and saw a squad of marines trooping down the street. "that manager is dead" Muttered James.
 "DOUBLE MOLOTOV!!!" Two molotov cocktails filled with crude oil came out of his "room". In a rage, he threw both cocktails at the ammo store and ran. The explosion was seen by everyone, a perfect way to start his piracy. The old man wouldnt be killed he had most likely ran off.
 The marines marveled at the explosion caused by the combined force of the cocktail and about a ton of gunpowder. They searched for the culprit, and saw Dr.Ray running away. They shot at him and started to try to catch him. The bullets didnt go through james, they went into him. 
"Recoil" The bullets flew back at the marines, they were injured badly, but not so much that they couldnt report. James continued to run with all his might, he turned a corner, more marines. " Surprise Pistols!" Pirtols flew into his hands, he shot the modified bullets. made contact, not with the marines, but with the ground in front of them. It exploded at their feet, but james wast done. "Super Smoke" Smoke flooded the street, the marines could not chase him. 
 HE made long strides while running to the docks, throwing Molotov cocktails at stores while he went. "I want to make _some_ kind of name for myself" james thought. Before he knew it, he had reached the docks. HE turned around to see where he had come from and saw a very large portion of the city in distress and flames. "didnt mean to go that far..."


----------



## Franky (May 20, 2010)

*Logue Towm...*

"Ha... what an interesting man... Dr. James Ray huh?" muttered Vissik Foehn from the rooftop of building near the carnage that had been caused by that man.

Vissik jumped down and began casually walking down the street, swinging his cane in one hand. Vissik felt like putting on a show, too, before he left. But why not show him up? Vissik decided her would leave this town in a frenzy by lighting the marine base of Logue Town aflame.

"Yeah... That'll due..." Vissik said to himself, walking into the general store and eyeing some matches and a can of oil.

He looked into the eyes of the store manager and said, "Hypno Hypno no Mi: Hypno Cripple..."

The manager suddenly fainted in pain, and Vissik simply grabbed what he required and left.

...

He waltzed into the Marine Base. Some guards ran up to him, looked him in the eye and blocked his path.

"Halt, this is a restricted Marine Base! Civilians can't just wander in here!"

"Ha... Hypno Hypno no Mi..." he said coldly, looking them each in the eye.

The marines all began to see illusions of former famous pirates: Monkey D. Luffy, Gol D. Roger, Whitebeard, and others, surrounding them. Panicking, the Marines fled the base. Turning off his Devil's Fruit, Vissik simply walked up the stairs and into the office of the Marine Lieutenant that had killed his father. He kicked the door in to find the Marine sitting at his desk, working on some papers.

"You! You're the kid of that trator! Get out of my office!"

"In a minute..." said Vissik, throwing the oil on the ground near the Marine Lieutenant, letting it splatter all over him and all over the room, "Ok, cya later!"

"YOU! OH, I'LL GET YOU FOR THIS!!!"

"Not in this life."

"Wha-"

Vissik dashed at the window and jumped out and onto the neighboring roof. He lit all the matches in one handful and threw them across the street alley and into the Lieutenants window.

"Here's a preview of your afterlife; Cya in hell."

The Marine Base exploded into flames, and the Lieutenant was covered in them. The guards that had returned and the ones lying around that Vissik had crippled all burned to death in the flash fire.

As Vissik rushed to the docks, jumping from roof to roof, he heard the blackened remains of the building crumble into a flaming pile of ash.

"Now I can leave without regrets, father..." Vissik mentioned to himself, as he jumped off the roofs and into the docks near his ship and crew, who were awaiting him, ready to shove off "Not to mention I showed the Dr. James Ray character up, too, aren't ya' proud, dad?! HAHAHAHAH!!!"


----------



## Candy (May 20, 2010)

- Logue town docks

James ran up to his ship, and ordered his men to set sail as soon as possible. They cut the rope and set the sails, and headed out for the sea, Destination: The Grand line. It would be a long journey, and it would be hard to even get to the red line, but James had confidence in himself.

James turned around and looked at the town once again, some of him wanted to say goodbye, the other half wanted to look at the damage he had caused. However, when he looked at the town, he found some new damage. The flames danced around the empty marine base, this was something he had not done. Who had done it? and why? Whoever did this has to know what kind of stuff happens to people who destroy marine bases!

Staring at the flames in the city, he caught someone strange out of the corner of his eye. This person wasnt just strange, he was wearing strange clothing and chuckling to himself like a mad man. Had he done it? 

The strange man appeared to have a ship just as james did, and in james mind that could  only mean one thing, another crew of pirates. Competition at the first leg of his journey, james could deal with that.

"Man the cannons men, we might just have company"


----------



## Franky (May 20, 2010)

*Logue Town Docks*

"Sir, that pirate ship over their has begun preping their cannons! We believe they may be aiming at us!" one of Vissik's crew informed him before he boarded his ship.

"Oh? Then I will go and greet them! HAHAHAHA!" laughed Vissik, dashing at Dr. James Ray's ship.

Vissik jumped onto his rivals ship and instantly looked all of his crew in the eyes as they scrambled at his sudden appearance. They suddenly all fell to the ground in pain. most of them fainted, and the few that didn't weren't getting up.

"My, my... if you want to point cannons at someone, please have good enough men to back them up, mister James Ray... That is your name, correct?" asked Vissik, looking James Ray in the eye.

Little did James Ray know, Vissik already had him under his Hypno Hypno no Mi's powers...


----------



## Candy (May 20, 2010)

- James's Ship

James stared back at the strange man through his dark black sunglasses. "I suggest you take a seat, you see, whatever you did to my poor crew ill have no affect on me" James saw what that man had did, he had looked into his crew members eyes one by one, paralyzing them. He didnt know what kind of power this strange man had, but he knew it wouldnt work as long as he wore his sunglasses.

"If my assumption is correct, you have to have eye contact to do _that_" james nudged his head to his men on the ground. "Since you dont have direct eye contact with my eyes, I dont think the affect will be as bad. In fact, I dont even think it will work"

James took a pistol out of "room", "lets talk"


----------



## Franky (May 20, 2010)

*James' Ship*

"Oh my... I suggest you put that silly little thing away, doctor, you don't want another patient, do you?" Vissik stated in response to the gun.

At the instant Vissik finished his sentence, one of his crew members from his own ship shot the gun in James' hand, knocking it away. Vissik took the chance to reveal a hidden knife and quickly cut the shades James was wearing in two, looking him in the eyes.

"Now, as you can see, I could've slit your throat right then and there, but I have nothing to gain from it," Vissik stated, stepping back and putting away his kife, "Oh yes, and I wouldn't recomend fighitng back at this point, as I've now seen your eye clearly, and you are under my power... so, tea? Or would you prefer Sake?"

At that, Vissik snapped his fingers and a chef from his crew rushed over with a bottle of Sake and Warm Tea, accompanied by two tea glasses and a pair of Sake Bowls.

"Drink up, then we can talk!" Vissik smiled whole-heartedly pouring himself some Tea in one glass and Sake in the other, and proceeding to pour some for James, "And don't worry, poured from the same container, so no poison... I'll even drink first if you'd like!"


----------



## Candy (May 20, 2010)

_- James' ship_

James was appalled, a man like this out doing someone like _him_? Although if the man meant no harm, this could be a very advantageous situation. "Tea please, I dont drink" said james in a clenched voice.

James looked over the strange mans shoulder, marines were pouring into the docks they were just yards away from. "But, we might want to set sail, those marines dont look to happy about what we did to their town"

After accepting the tea, james looked at the situation. A crazy man has him under some kind of hypnotic power that needed contact with the eyes, the best thing to do was wait it out.

"While we sail out, why dont we talk about you and this crew, specifically you joining me" Said james as he pulled another pair of sunglasses out of his "room". "just for show, I assure you."


----------



## Franky (May 20, 2010)

*Vissik's Ship*

Vissik jumped back to his own ship just as his crew pulled it out, also releasing the hypnosis on James' crew, but not on James for the time being. The ship quickly turned around, and Vissik attached the apllifiers to the rims of his Rose Glasses.

"Here we go, James, watch as I eliminate half the problem right here and now!!! HYPNO HYPNO NO MI: CROWD CRIPPLER!!!"

Suddenly, half of the crowd of Marines fell over and fainted in pain. Vissik turned to James, who was still on his own ship and nodded.

"Your turn, good sir!" Vissik shouted, spinning his cane and tipping his top hat.


----------



## Candy (May 20, 2010)

_- Logue town dock_

"If you want to see what I got then by all means, ill show you!" He jumped of the bow of the ship and onto the dock. "Room, Dream KICK" Suddenly, needles extended out from james' legs as he leaped at the marines. 

The marines in shock, shot their guns at james, but to no avail. James took in all the bullets and casually said "Recoil" while all the bullets flashed back at the marines. But he wasnt finished, he ran at the marines and used his dream kick(s) to injure the marines. 

But enough was enough, marine reinforcements from all over town started coming in and james had enough for that moment in time. "Super Smoke!" he yelled while the smoke grenade hit the marines. Out of nowhere smoke was everywhere, but james was safely on his ship by the time it spread throughout the docks..

"If you want to talk then lets move, I have places to go."

Both ships moved out of the harbor with help from the tide as they floated off to the ocean.


----------



## Franky (May 20, 2010)

*Vissik's Ship*

"Hey now! Don't be leaving me here!" Vissik shouted, shoving off his own ship into the waters, following James' Ship.

"Where are you going anyway? The Grand Line?" Vissik questioned James Ray.

The winds carried the ships out of James' smoke quite nicely, helping them to make a swift escape out into the sea.

"Oh yes, my crew also set fire to the marine ships docked there, so we're in no trouble for now!" Vissik shouted reassuringly.


----------



## Candy (May 20, 2010)

"Of course im going to the grand line, where else do pirates go?" James looked at the strange man, memorizing his face for their next encounter.

"Ill be off then, to an island of the edge of calm belt, you wouldn't know the place. Its owned by a friend of mine. I guess this is where we say goodbye for now"

James' ship sailed in the opposite direction that the strange mans ship went. The man left a large impression, but not even a name. That made james realize that there are exceptional people other then himself, and he had to be weary.


----------



## Franky (May 20, 2010)

*Vissik's Ship*

"Pffffft- HAHAHAHH!!! You're not ready for the Grand Line like this, Dr. James Ray... But I like your attitude, perhaps we'll meet again on this big ocean someday... Can't wait~" Vissik shouted to James as James' boat sailed away.

"So... what comes next..." Vissik said to himself, "Ah, yes, I need more powerful crewmates... and I need to make a name for myself..."

"Sir, if I may make a suggestion, there happens to be a large island town, Mirrorball Island, just north of here, not too far away... perhaps we could pillage it for supplies and loot, and perhaps there is someone there who can meet your requirements," stated one of Vissik's crew.

"... You talk far too much, but it's a good idea! Let's go, set sail for this small island! Northbound! HAHAHAHAHAH!!! TO MIRRORBALL ISLAND!!!"

And so, Vissik Foehn set sail after his encounter with the pirate Dr. James Ray. For now, Vissik headed towards Mirrorball Island for supplies, loot, and crewmembers...


----------



## MrChubz (May 20, 2010)

-With Lincoln-
"Sir with the top hat and the beard!" A marine yelled.
Yes, how can I help you? Lincoln asked the marine.
"Why did you shoot those birds?" The marine asked him.
The simple answer is because I felt like it. The more complex answer is that I was hungry, Lincoln responded.
"You've _got_ to be kidding me," The marine said choosing to reject what he just heard.
Oh, they were also blocking my view of the clouds, Lincoln told the marine as he looked up at the sky.
The marine called a bunch of his friends over, "Listen," he said, "That was a trial. I've found you guilty of killing wildlife protected by the government. You will serve five years in prison starting now," After he was done saying that a crowd of fifteen marines surrounded Lincoln, ready to restrain him.
I'm afraid I can't do that. You see as a pirate it would be embarrassing to get captured by marines within the first few hours of my piracy. Also, as "The Emancipator," it would be quite a joke if the one who is supposed to be freeing the unjustly prisoned were to be sent to prison himself for killing a couple of birds, Lincoln explained to the marines.
"You admitted to piracy!? You're going to jail for life now. No one even utters that evil word in this town, there is no way we can have one of you walking around. Men! Get him!" He ordered.
*Pow pow pow! Bang Bang Bang!*
Lincoln took care of the marines without any difficulty, Where is the jail?


----------



## Candy (May 21, 2010)

_- James' ship (Near the calm belt)_

"I already told you, the extra iron for repairing the hull are below deck and i'm not going back down to count it" Stated a clearly annoyed crew member. "Hey, Dr.Ray said for someone to do a supply check on the iron, and I'm already on lookout" snaped the other crew mate. "Enough!" said james, who was standing by the railing of the ship "If you cant do it, then ill simply do it myself"

James took off from the railing and descended to the lower deck for the supplies were kept. "Have to do everything myself" he muttered out of annoyance. Suddenly he tripped, on what, he didn't know. what he did know was that there was an object where his body was about to land. "Room!" he landed safely on the ground with the object inside his "room".

"What are these people doing, leaving stuff all over the lower deck..." 
"Recoil" what came out was a sheet of iron (no doubt the iron his crew was supposed to count up). Nothing to surprising there, but at second glance, something caught his eye. The iron sheet was sticking out of his chest, covering it completely. "A shield... intriguing"

He walked out from the deck in such a good mood, that he even forgot to tell off his crew members. "Men, when you count up the iron sheets, expect to find one missing"


----------



## InfIchi (May 21, 2010)

The Devil?s Luck Pirates-

?Forgive me.? Damien walked over to the star man, creating a path of dice as he did. ?I didn?t wish for things to go this far. I couldn?t have you attacking my ship and I have shamed my honor as a gentleman in order to defeat you. But now I feel I will have to shame your island in order to survive.? Damien adjusted his hat. ?I can?t allow my ship or crew to be harmed you see? If I did, What kind of captain would I be.? ?What?s the order? The bullets, cannons and? is that a harpoon??? Katherine questioned. ?Alex.? Damien didn?t look away from the unconscious star man. ?Got it.? The gunner grinned like a demon. ?

?GET OUT OF MY AIR SPACE FUCKERS!? He leaped onto the dice wall and removed his cannon and began to unleash hell through the air. ?Aaron.? The navigator nodded and created various Ink creatures to attack the rockets. ?Forgive me for this.? Damien reached down and pulled the star man from the water, walking back towards the deck of the ship and dropping him off. ?Phew?.? Damien sat down and the dice fell into the ocean. ?What the hell!? Alex shouts, landing back on the deck. ?Sorry, the strain was becoming too much.?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 21, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> The Devil?s Luck Pirates-
> 
> ?Forgive me.? Damien walked over to the star man, creating a path of dice as he did. ?I didn?t wish for things to go this far. I couldn?t have you attacking my ship and I have shamed my honor as a gentleman in order to defeat you. But now I feel I will have to shame your island in order to survive.? Damien adjusted his hat. ?I can?t allow my ship or crew to be harmed you see? If I did, What kind of captain would I be.? ?What?s the order? The bullets, cannons and? is that a harpoon??? Katherine questioned. ?Alex.? Damien didn?t look away from the unconscious star man. ?Got it.? The gunner grinned like a demon. ?
> 
> ?GET OUT OF MY AIR SPACE FUCKERS!? He leaped onto the dice wall and removed his cannon and began to unleash hell through the air. ?Aaron.? The navigator nodded and created various Ink creatures to attack the rockets. ?Forgive me for this.? Damien reached down and pulled the star man from the water, walking back towards the deck of the ship and dropping him off. ?Phew?.? Damien sat down and the dice fell into the ocean. ?What the hell!? Alex shouts, landing back on the deck. ?Sorry, the strain was becoming too much.?



The watchmen from the island grits his teeth, "Keep up the fire!" he orders, "We're running out of ammo!" one of the gunners shout before returning to his attack, "Just give it everything you've got, buy the others a little time..."

They continue to fire when the watchmen gets a call from the Den Den Mushi, "We're good to go," he sighs, relieved, "Ok, don't underestimate these guys..." 

The side of the wall opens up and five vehicles resembling torpedoes with little glass domes for the drivers to see slowly float out, "Ok men, lets give em' hell!" 

As he says that the five blast off with great speed, propeled by the jet dials in their backs. 

Aaron pulls out a page from his notebook and draws a flock of eagles on it with his ink. They soon rip from the pages and fly straight at the last of the rockets. Alex then takes out the last barrage of bullets, "Little maggots..." he says resting his cannon on his shoulders.

"The hell is that?" he says eyeing the incoming ships, "Whatever they are they're coming in fast."

"Looks like I've got some new targets!" he says readying his cannon again, "You're demented..." Roy says unsheathing his blade.

Alex fires his cannon but the five vehicles seperate around the attack, "Vulture One, going for the first strike," one of the calvary says. He hits a button and it sends the ship bursting into the air. He then hits another button and it fires a blast of fire from the tip right at the crew.

Aaron dives in front of it and makes a wave of ink to take the attack. It protects the crew and ship but it is quickly melted, "Vulture Two and Vulture Three, follow after Vulture Four's attack," one of the men says over the Den Den Mushi and the two men nod.

They follow the first ships lead and fly into the sky, the first creates a massive flash of light and then lands back in the water. The next two follow to attack the blinded pirates, one preparing an electric blast from it's tip and the other a blast of wind. The fifth ship hits a button and two gattling guns pop out of the side, preparing to attack next.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 21, 2010)

*Wyaton...*
Annie stood pinned between both Hawkins and Su Lin. Not a good place to be by any stretch of the imagination. All around them panicked bystanders ran every which way to escape the inevitable battle. 

"OH WOW A SHICHIIBUKAI'S ABOUT TO FIGHT!!" a young boy exclaimed in an excited frenzy, before being forcibly dragged away by his fearful mother. Annie smirked to herself, the kid couldn't be any older then 9. In her current condition (barely able to move thanks to Su Lin's infection) Annie doubted she'd be able to live up to the level of a Shichibukai. She couldn't even use her mantra or Haki either thanks to the collar around her neck, but no way would she disappoint one of her fans.  

"DIE!!!" Su Lin howled with rage at Annie, spewing forth a massive black disease cloud from her mouth. The black cloud hovered over her head, filling up almost the entire width of the street. Annie knew what would happen if she even breathed a whiff of that cloud, pure unadulterated death. Su Lin flung the black cloud at Annie with a wave of her hands, causing it to fly at her with incredible speed. 

Annie drew her right golden revolver, and with her free hand reached into her leather gun belt and loaded a silver cartridge into the gun. Just as the black cloud was right on top of her, Annie pointed and fired. 

*"AIRBURST BUBBLE!" *

A powerful cannon of air shot shot out of the barrel of Annie's revolver, twisting around like a tornado as it met the cloud head on. *BABOOM!* The air cannon exploded into a potent vortex of wind that sent the black disease cloud flying upwards into the sky. 

"GETTING SLOW GUNSLINGER?!" Su Lin cackled from behind Annie, suddenly appearing in a burst of speed behind her and thrust her long nailed hands towards the back of Annie's neck. 

Annie's eyes widened, _fuck!_ She quickly ducked down and rolled away only just barely in time before Su Lin could touch her. One touch from Su Lin and that would mean the end. Annie snap rolled back to her feet and drew her other revolver from her belt. She aimed at Su Lin and fired. 

"Don't forget about me Gunslinger-chan!"  Hawkins shouted, appearing beside Annie and kicking her outstretched arms upwards, causing her shots to go astray. 

"I didn't fool!" Annie shouted back at him, straining her trembling body to move faster. She flipped around over his head and fired at him, sadly not real bullets. She needed this mook alive. 

*"VINEWHIP ROUND!" * 

A small green orb shot out of Annie's left revolver and exploded into a mass of hundreds of green vines which swirled around Hawkins body, wrapping him up tightly. Suddenly however Su Lin bum rushed Annie from the side and kicked her in the stomach. The gunslinger grimaced in pain and shouted curses as she flew headfirst through the nearby window of a store, causing the entire structure to cave in on itself. 

Su Lin touched the vines around Hawkins, causing them to disintegrate into a black mass of ooze. "Thanks!" Hawkins muttered appreciatively. Suddenly Su Lin slapped him across the face, drawing blood from his lip. "I know you're sick but this is pathetic! Get your damn head in the game you fool, this is a Shichibukai we're fighting!" 

Hawkins narrowed his eyes at her. "I'm trying!" 

"Try harder then! Why aren't you using your Devil Fruit ability to mimic my power at least?" Su Lin demanded. 

Hawkins frowned slightly at the question, but before he could respond, suddenly the storefront where Annie had crashed into exploded outwards in a flash of smoke and debris. Annie limped out of the smoke with a giant triple barreled bazooka like weapon in her grip, the color of steel gray. The size of the weapon alone was almost as big as her petite five foot three frame. 

"Where the fuck did she get that thing?!" Hawkins cried aloud. 

She pointed the giant bazooka at Hawkins and Su Lin and pressed a switch on the side of it, causing the weapon to hum loudly. "Say hello to Big Mama!" Annie said matter of factly before pressing the trigger. 

*BABOOM! *


----------



## InfIchi (May 21, 2010)

Click.

Damien places a cigarette in his mouth lights it. "What the hell are you waiting for!" Katherine shouts, Blindingly swinging her spear around, trying to block attacks based only on her sense of hearing. Luckily, thanks to how low Damien had his fedora, he was saved from being blinded. "I can't seem to win. I know they deserve their freedom, but i can't allow them to break my ship." A blade of wind cuts into the ships deck. "I spent years, cultivating and cheating my way through an island of casino's. All for the sake of gaining this ship. I will have no other ship, I will sail on no other boat." He took off his fedora and threw it to the floor.

"I really don't like to do this." Taking down his suspenders, he tosses them to the floor. CRACK! Damien pops his neck in one direction. "But, It seems i've been left with no other choice." He slowly undoes the buttons on his shirt and throws it aside, cracking his shoulders as he does. then, he reaches back and undoes his ponytail. his long dark brown hair flairs off in a bunch of curls. On his back was the symbol of the Black Jack Pirate crew. Not well known when he was a child, but they've slowly been gaining fame. Captain Black put that mark on his back as a child_. *"You are one of us. A pirate and a gambler!" *

_Reaching down, Damien lets out a puff of smoke and places his fedora back on his head. "Free from those tight clothes." He muddered as he walked over to the bow of the ship."Phew~" Damien blows a puff of smoke that takes the form of a spade. "Here we go." He jumped off the ship and landed on a platform of dice. "Dice Spear." Creating a spear of die, he clenches his hand. "You know what's interesting about my powers with dice? It seems, that if i use my hands, rather then just sending them flying off on their own." He pulls the spear back. "So by throwing it with my own power." His eyes darkened for a second. "The spear becomes stronger." The spear breaks through the class cockpit of one of the torpedo ships and stabs the driver in the shoulder.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 21, 2010)

Another spear crashes into the ship and it explodes just after the pilot leaps out. Roy's vision finally comes back and he leaps on the railing of the ship, "Now, where were we..." he says unsheathing his katana.

He eyes the remaining ships preparing for another attack, "That just won't do," he pushes off the ship and heads straight for them, "Anxious Dash!" he flies straight for the gattling gun armed torpedo ship. He slashes the bullets as they unleash at him, and when he finally reaches the ship he pushes off the side of it and for another one. 

He pushes off the next ship and then finally heads straight for the next ship insight, digging his blade into the front of it, "Crap!" the pilot shouts, he slams one of the buttons and sends it bursting into the sky along with Roy, "Infuriated Slash!" he hops off the ship and delivers one powerful slice that slices it straight in half. The pilot flies out as it explodes. 

He then lands on top of a platform of die created by his Captain, "Unnecessary..." he says disgruntled. Another ship flies straight for him, letting off blades of wind firing at him from it. He slashes them down one by one, "Come on! Bring it!" however before the ship can reach his range a cannon ball blasts it to pieces.

Roy turns back towards the ship, seeing Alex grinning wide, "Mark your targets better," another ship flies past him and heads straight for the DLP's ship, "Crap! Get back here coward!" Roy shouts from the platform.

"I'll take this one," Aaron says adjusting his glasses and pulling out a pen. He flicks it towards the incoming target, the point sticking into the front of it, "Are you kidding me...?" the pilot says continuing his charge, "Heh," Aaron clenches his fist and the pen explodes with a mass of ink, engulfing the ship and causing it to crash into a nearby wall of rocks.

"One more, who wants it?" Aaron says watching the ship, who's pilot is scared beyond belief, "I-I'm not afraid of you! I'll get you for what you did to our leader!" he shouts, as bravely as he can. All of a sudden Katherine flies off the ship and stabs her spear into it, she then rips it out violently causing it to explode just after she leaps onto the platform next to Roy, "Enough messing around..." she says seriously as Damien brings the two on the platform back to the ship.

They all take a look at the soaked and bloody star man that they had just faced off against, "So who is this guy?" Roy asks, arms crossed. He slowly opens his eyes and looks around, "Well hello there..." he says weakly before coughing up some water and blood, "Guessing from our positions I'm guessing I lost..." he says in a bit of a raspy voice, "But..." he slowly starts to get back to his feet, "I...I can't let you harm anyone on that island..." he says attempting to prepare to face off again.

*Back at the Island...*

They all watch in awe as the last of their ships is destroyed and the pilots begin swimming back to shore, "What will we do...We're out of ammo for the guns, our calvary is destroyed, and our leader is..." they all gain a somber look on their faces, "What now..."


----------



## InfIchi (May 21, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Another spear crashes into the ship and it explodes just after the pilot leaps out. Roy's vision finally comes back and he leaps on the railing of the ship, "Now, where were we..." he says unsheathing his katana.
> 
> He eyes the remaining ships preparing for another attack, "That just won't do," he pushes off the ship and heads straight for them, "Anxious Dash!" he flies straight for the gattling gun armed torpedo ship. He slashes the bullets as they unleash at him, and when he finally reaches the ship he pushes off the side of it and for another one.
> 
> ...



"I would like to point out for good measure." Damien steps onto the deck of the ship. "That you attacked us first, with no warning and for no apparent reason i would add." the platform of dice became a sword and he held it at the star man, pressing it slightly against his neck, causing a single trickle of blood to fall down. "So, I can not allow you to harm my crew. You can't allow me to harm your island. We're at an impasse here, because I am not very pleased with your treatment of my crew, and i do need to do something to rectify that."

"The simplest answer to me, is to just blow away your defenses, take what i need and leave. But that would be rude of me." He held out a coin. "So, We'll let fate decide hmm?" Showing the starman the head and tail side of the coin he flipped it into the air. "Heads, I have your head and my crew here does whatever they feel like, Roy and Alex here wouldn't regret burning the entire island to the ground. Tail's, you let us pass peacefully and you keep your head, your people keep THEIR heads and we keep our heads. Win win for us, lose win for you." The coin fell onto the deck and bounced into the air, flipping more. "I wonder, What will it land on?" Damien turned his head, the coin bounced once more, flipped again, then landed on it's side, slowly spinning around.

Heads, tails, heads, tails, the coin spun round and round until it started to lean towards one direction, heads, tails, heads, tails. "Oh, It looks like it'll be a close one." Damien commented. CLANG! "Tails." He removed the sword from the starmans neck. "We pass peacefully then. Agreed?"


----------



## Candy (May 21, 2010)

_- Island X (Near the calm belt)_

 James' ship approached the small islands dock, the whole crew was on deck to view it. "Who are they captain?" a crew member said pointing at a group of thugs on the dock. "I dont know, but it seems strange that our ship is the only one docked, I was under the impression that this Island is quite the popular spot."

 Just as the ship connected with the dock, one of the thugs waltzed onto the deck of james' ship and put out his hand. James looked at it and started to walk past the thug. "whoa, dont you know the rules around here?" said the thug as he stepped in from of james. "this is a free dock, and I dont need your service for anything, so out of my way". 

 The thug stepped in front of james once again "Im a member of the black dagger thieves, and our leader Bill Raymond requests that everyone pay... um, tax on docking here." James was pissed now "Hell no" James shoved the thug aside and started to walk down the plank. The thug smugly answered "this is a nice ship, wouldnt want anything to "happen" to it". James continued to walk "For the small price of 1,000,000 beri your ship will go untouched! What a deal!" said the thug with a rotten smile on his face. 

 "Pirates DONT PAY TAXES! *Surprise Pistol*!" The pistol appeared in his hand and he shot the thug dead in the chest. _Splash_ The thug feel into the water, the other thugs took out rapiers and guns and rushed at Dr.Ray in a mad furry. Bullets flew out of their pistols and flew directly into james' "room". "Needles" tons of small needles flew out of james' palms and at the thugs. The thugs stopped in their tracks to try and dodge, but it was to late, half the thugs had been hit with needles. "Its a Devil Fruit user! RUN!" the thugs attempted to run away for but a second. 

"Men, when you shoot, leave one alive" 
"Yes, Captain Ray!" The crew, armed with rifles shot at the thugs at the same time, the ones immobile with needles in them were easy to hit, but the ones running were harder to hit. All but two were shot. "I guess two is fine" James shrugged "It seems that we might have to pay a visit to this "Bill Raymond" "


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 21, 2010)

The Star Man watched the coin with an emotionless look on his face, he watches it bounce around and finally land on tails. His face slowly begins to change and he bursts out in laughter, "Hoshishishishi," he slowly begins to regain his compsure, "That sure is an interesting way to go about things," he says whipping a tear from his eye.

"Being able to go from mass murder to a peaceful passing based on the simple act of a coin toss," he continues to grin, "That really is something. Oh, speaking of rudeness, I haven't introduced myself. I am Marcus Slater, protector of this island," he says grabing Damien's hand and shaking it up and down.

"And I suppose you're right, it really was out of line for me to attack you like that, but as you know most pirate's have one thing on their minds: Prophit, and this is the reason that we get several pirate attacks all year round," he sighs, "It truly is unfortunate, but if I were to stop and ask every pirate that attacked how their day was going and just what they were planning on doing about our heavily stocked island filled with resources you most likely wouldn't be seeing this good looking fellow in front of you, or at the least my face would be severely damaged and that just wouldn't do," he says with a chuckle.

He then falls to the ground dizzily, "Yea...you guys really took some out of me, then again I never really use such heavy duty attacks..." he says holding his head, "Anyway, I insist you all come back to the island and enjoy some hospitality," he says kindly, "But first I better signal the others that I'm alright," he fires a few stars into the sky, and as they rise all of the islander's faces light up, "H-he's alive!" they shout and cheer.

He stumbles over towards the end of the boat and gives them a slight, resassuring wave before turning back towards the others, "So yea, you guys should really-" his eyes grow wide and his jaw drops. A small armada of pirate ships head straight for the island.

The cheering townspeople all stop as they see the incoming ships. One man fumbles with his telescope and takes a look, "Th-they're raising the same flags as the pirates that attacked the other day!" he says nervously, "Seems they had friends," another comments, "But we're all out of ammo! Our calvaries toast! And there's no way Marcus can still fight!" they all begin to panic, "Out of the frying pan and into the fire!" one man says holding his head.

"This isn't good..." Marcus says rubbing his temple.


----------



## InfIchi (May 21, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> The Star Man watched the coin with an emotionless look on his face, he watches it bounce around and finally land on tails. His face slowly begins to change and he bursts out in laughter, "Hoshishishishi," he slowly begins to regain his compsure, "That sure is an interesting way to go about things," he says whipping a tear from his eye.
> 
> "Being able to go from mass murder to a peaceful passing based on the simple act of a coin toss," he continues to grin, "That really is something. Oh, speaking of rudeness, I haven't introduced myself. I am Marcus Slater, protector of this island," he says grabing Damien's hand and shaking it up and down.
> 
> ...



"You guys just have terrible luck." Damien rubbed the back of his head and sighed. "I suppose we can't let them attack the island. That would be rather rude of us." "I disagree." "Rather rude indeed." Alex sat down. "I said, I disagree." He yawned. "Oh? so you are passing up the chance to blow up an armada of ships due to a disagreement?" Damien questioned. "I hate you." Alex stood up, no questions, no reluctance, and didn't bother to even aim his cannon. "There's so many ships, I can just fire at random." He grinned and began to launch a few cannon balls in their direction. "The explosions remind me of camp fires." He smirked.

"Big En." Damien called out, a large die formed over one of the ships and came crashing down on top of it. "And i suppose the Dice reminds you of a marshmallow now?" Alex just nodded. "I love camp fires, They are just so beautiful." He smiles as he unleashes another wave of cannon fire. "Reminds me of childhood." A few of the ships had caught fire and were burning into the ocean, men jumping off to try and save their lives. "Oh? Can't have that." Alex removed his rifle from his back and fired a few shots into the survivors. "There, Now you won't miss your crew."


----------



## MrChubz (May 21, 2010)

-With Lincoln-
It didn't take him long to figure out where the marine prison was. Laypeople were more then happy to tell him. He walked casually to it and whistled, "Dixie,". The laypeople were in awe that someone would so casually go against the marines like this. Lincoln didn't give a damn though. He just made his way to the jail, easily mowing down anyone who had the balls to get in his way.
Without trouble he made it to the outside of the jail. The marines were ready for him. Every marine but the warden was outside ready to kill Lincoln. It didn't phase him. He just continued to whistle, "Dixie," and stood there to size-up the situation.
That's quite a few bullets that will be flying at me. I think I may need some help, Lincoln said to himself, Do you mind lending me a hand Adam!? He shouted in a seemingly random direction behind him. Adam showed himself, I noticed you following me since I took care of the first wave of marines, Lincoln said.
I noticed the marines were all responding to something urgent. I decided to check it out, then saw it was you, Adam explained.
Why didn't you join up with me as soon as you saw me? Lincoln asked.
I thought that I would let you prove yourself, and only join in if you needed help, Adam answered.
Aren't crew members supposed to join the cause as soon as they figure out what's going on? Lincoln asked.
I figured that crew mates would let each other be independent, Adam said. They both looked at each other.
"Ready, aim, fire!" A marine that seemed to be in charge of the others yelled. Adam used his sword to reflect any bullets coming at him and Lincoln changed the trajectory of bullets in his path using the butt end of his rifle. After the bullets stopped the two went to town on the marines. It wasn't the marines' proudest moment.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 22, 2010)

*A New Chapter Begins!*

*With the Hoax Pirates*
_The Apate_ was thrown into clear blue skies and came crashing down abruptly. Each of the Hoax Pirates held onto something to keep from falling off the ship. Though, oddly enough, the ship came crashing down onto a cloud. Wait...a cloud? Feroy looked over the side of the ship to make sure he wasn't imagining things. Nope, it really was a cloud. 

"I must be dreaming." Feroy said as he looked around in disbelief. There were clouds everywhere, no sign of any oceans or islands in the radius. Feroy smacked himself a couple of times to ensure he wasn't day dreaming, but after each smack the same picture remained. 

"Well, I couldn't have died because this place looks like heaven and I surely would not have went there." Feroy said reluctantly. Feroy looked at the clouds below them dubiously before making a decision. He dived into the cloud and began to fall like a boulder in water.

"Damn!" Feroy said as he continued to free-fall. Then, a long tongue wrapped around him and flung him back onto the ship. Feroy hit the deck with a thud. Alex was looking at him with an annoyed expression. 

"Why the hell would you jump into a cloud?" Alex said while shaking his head.

"I was testing something out. Why is the ship able to float on the cloud while I can't?" Feroy asked in question.

"Don't know, don't care." Alex rebutted as he leaned against the railing. 

Charmo gazed at their surrounding in disbelief. He was normally out of his comfort zone when on land, but now he was in the sky, approximately 1,000,000 miles out of his comfort zone. 

"This is a bit odd." Charmo said as he shot an arrow through the clouds below. "The clouds seem to act as water does in the ocean, but humans can't float on it, only ships."

"I'd rather leave this mystery unsolved. Let's find a way to get out of here. Get the ship moving!" Feroy ordered as the ship started to sail through the clouds. 

After a brief sailing period, the Hoax Pirates approached a giant gate with a man standing beside it. He sported a light purple tee-shirt with light blue paints with clouds on them. The man put his hands behind his head and formed some sort of hand sign.

"HESO! Blue see dwellers! Welcome to the peaceful island of Skypiea! If you would like to enter, the entrance fee is seven million extol per person!" The man said. 

Each of the Hoax Pirates gave the weird man a look of bewilderment. Skypiea? Extol? What the hell was he talking about. 

"I'll convince him to open the damn gate." Alex said as he started to move. 

Feroy held his arm out, "No, it's fine. I'll take care of this." Feroy said. He also looked over at Charmo who already had an arrow aimed and ready to shoot. "That goes for you too, Charmo." 

*"Presto!"* The Hoax pirate Captain suddenly appeared in the man's face and looked him the eyes, *"Sonno!"* Feroy said as the man fell into a deep sleep. Feroy pulled a lever and the gate opened, allowing the Hoax pirates to proceed on.


----------



## InfIchi (May 22, 2010)

With The Crimson Fist pirates-


The crew finished crossing the bridge with little hassle, Luckily. "I don't ever... want to do that again..."  Jasmine wiped her forehead and sighed. "This place is a hell hole." Hachi kicked the charged black ground. "There's nothing but skeletons of trees." He looked around. "There's some green a few miles that way." Dante pointed out. "Yeah... Great." Vince commented. "Let's get moving folks, Treasure wont dig itself up!" Dante, Vince and Jasmine all reach into their pockets, grab a cigarette and light it. *"Alright." *they respond in unison, blowing out a puff of smoke. "Oi..." Dante turned to Jasmine. "I've been wondering for a while now..." He narrowed his eyes. "Why are you smoking paper?" 

Jasmine coughed. "I...I don't know what you're talking about." She turned her head from him. "She's smoking fake cigarettes in order to give herself a more scary appeal." Hachi remarked, marching forward. "Let's ignore it for now, It's not important." Dante sighed. "WHY DID YOU HAVE TO GO AND TELL EVERYONE!?" Jasmine shouts. "You shouldn't rely on a false item to make yourself seem scary." He turned around, his eyes sending a shock into everyone behind him. "Just be scary." They then fell back down to the normal "I don't care" Stare he sports. "God damn..." Jasmine held her chest. "Why did he have to do that...."

Elsewhere on the scorched land-

"Oi. Just a question Cap." A large man in golden armor calls out. "Why exactly, Do we have to do all the digging. While Dances with wolves over there talks to birds?" He pointed over at a tall man with long brown hair and a nice suit talking to a few birds. "There is no reason to worry, Simply keep digging. Ikiji-sama will reward us greatly if we are able to apprehend this treasure." A beautiful girl was digging in the dirt when suddenly. "WAAAH~~~~ THERE'S A BUG!!!!!" she screams and begins to swing the shovel around in all directions. "GET AWAY! GET AWAY GET AWAY!!!" She cried out. "Oi!" The golden man stopped the shovel. "It's a dirt clod. Get over it." The girl looked at him. "S...scary...!!! You're scary!!!" she screamed. "Urgh... my ears... I'm gettin to old for this" He sighed.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 22, 2010)

*Hoax Pirates...*

Alex looks around as they sail through the gates, "Well, you'd think this place would be more interesting," he says stretching his arm. It had been severely damaged after the fight with Darver, and he had just taken it out of it's sling not oto long ago. It still wasn't back to 100% but that wouldn't stop him.

"Maybe if we take out some more toll guys then some real excitement will show up..." he sas clenching his fist. Though he still had his usual need for thrill he seemed a bit darker at the moment, the harsh beating given to them by Darver left him with a need for victory that he didn't get before, and possibly a need for some destruction as well.

*DLP*

Marcus gave them an unsure look, "That's one helluva fleet coming in..." Roy unsheathed his blade once again, "Just shut up and sit back before I cut you up again...This is nothing for us," he rolled his eyes, "Damn they're so far away...By the time they get here there'll be barely any left for me..."

He turns to the trigger happy Alex who is going away at the enemies, "Oi, Gun-Boy, fire me on over there and leave the left half to me," Alex fires off another blast, "Why would I waste ammo on you," he says before firing again, "Actually I've noticed your weapon has infinite ammo," Aaron comments as he writes away in his notebook with his finger.

Roy points his blade at the gunner, "You've got no excuses!" Alex continues to fire, "But then I'd be wasting valuable killing time..." Roy grits his teeth, "If you were a real gunner you'd be able to get a hit with someone riding on your bullet," he taunts.

"Fine you fuck! Hop on!" he says firing right at Roy, "You piece'a-!" he just manages to react in time and hop on the cannon ball. It flies straight between two ships, "Guess he couldn't get a damn hit, worthless little-" just then he notices a bullet coming straight for him. He leaps off and the bullet hits into the cannon ball and causes it to explode, taking out one of the ships.

Alex just holds his rifle grinning. Roy glares at him in the distance, "Jackass..." he then turns his attention to the approaching pirates, "Looks like I got stuck with some weaklings," they all charge at once but in a flash Roy dashes through them all. There's a pause but soon after blood gushes from their throats and chests. 

Roy cleans his blade with a quick wave of it and leaps onto the next ship, going to town on it's crew as well. Aaron finally finishes his drawing and ink begins morphing off of the pages. He adjusts his glasses as they combine into a massive bird, "War Hawk." It flies over the ships, and even though they fire at it the bullets have no effect, "Arrow Droppings," it begins...producing several globs of ink. As they fly through the sky they harden into arrow like figures and stab right through the crew beneath them.

Marcus watches as they tear through the armada, "Well I can't just let you guys do all the work, what kind of host would that make me," he says getting slowly to his feet. He leaps off the side of the massive ship, "Vega," and produces his Star Board again. 

He flies off into the fray, "Sirius!" he blasts the star and it blinds the entire crew of the ship he hovers over, "Rigel!" he kicks off a barrage of star blasts that slam into them all one by one, "I'm kinda' glad we don't have to waste ammo on you weaklings," he chuckles as he continues to go to town on them.


----------



## InfIchi (May 22, 2010)

DLP-


"Are we going to leave all the fun to them?" Katherine asked. "I thought you hated the idea of being a pirate." Damien leaned with his back on the railing. "It makes me feel better to beat something up." the ex marine leaned against the railing, looking out at sea. "Take a load off, this is fine once in a while too." Damien's hair fluttered in the breeze as ships exploded behind him. "You were a member of the Black Jack pirates right." Katherine questioned. "Captain black... is my father." Damien responded. "I heard, he had no children." Damien smirked. "He took me in when i was four, He became my father, I became his son." The pirate captain adjusted his fedora while smirking. "He taught me how to gamble, how to lead a crew and most importantly." He stepped away from the railing holding his hat. "How to be a gentleman." 

Katherine sighed and turned to see Alex grinning like a demon as he fired off cannonball after cannonball. "How exactly is that possible?" she asked. "Cannon ate the Ball Ball fruit, model cannonball. It can create cannonballs. so, i can fire infinite cannonballs." He responded. "Old man got it from some guy in the grand line. WOO! LOOK AT THAT ONE GO!" Katherine nodded. "Seems like everyone's just ready to give out their history at a moments notice." Damien had over heard her say this and simply sighed. "Not all of our history." He thought to himself, remembering a flash of burning ship... "No. Not all of it."

On one of the pirate ships, Roy was about to slash a man down when he was suddenly hit by three bullets. "Damn it Alex!" Roy shouts at him. "Fuck you!" A faint voice calls back.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 22, 2010)

Back at the island the people watched in awe, "I-I don't believe it..." one says, "Yea, that guy with the cannon is taking out more ships than all of our gunners could combined!" another comments, "Did you see that swordsmen ride that cannon ball all the way to the ships? And now he's taking them all on his own one by one!"

"That one guy made a giant bird out of ink that could shit arrows!" 

"Looks like Leader's getting in on it too! They're an unstoppable team..." one says, "This would have been an all out war for us, but their combined forces are taking  care of it in minutes..."

*Back at the Battle...*

After a few more slashes and a couple more explosions there is but one opposing ship left, "I suppose I'll go visit the last ship," Damien says creating a Dice Road as he walks off of the ship. As Damien approaches the ship the crew looks around in terror. Their hearts begin racing faster as a blood covered Roy steps foot on the boat as well. 

They frantically run to the other side of the ship but Marcus slowly hovers down towards that end forcing them back towards the middle. The Captain steps forward, a rather round man, sweating like the pig he resembles, "It is unfortunate you chose to bring your armada to this island when my crew was here," the large man clenches his fist, "W-we won't take this! Men! Attack!"

But with a quick draw of his finger Damien pelts the charging men with an array of die, "Allow me to gut this bastard," the samurai says walking forward with his blade drawn. He dashes forward, sword raised. The large man closes his eyes and cowers but then notices that he has not been harmed.

"The hell?" Marcus has grabbed his blade, his hands coated in his strange star energy, "If you don't mind-" BANG BANG BANG! Three bullets head straight for the plump captain, but Marcus outstretches his other energy coated hand and protects him from them.

"I'll be finishing this one!" he shouts loudly so Alex can hear him from the ship as well as Roy, "If he ain't dead by the time I reload he's mine!"

Marcus steps in front of the man, who is full of fear, "You attacked my people..." he says raising his hand, "And judging from the number of ships I suppose you planned to wipe us out..."

The man began to sweat even more, "I-I," Marcus places his hand on his shoulder and the man nearly soils himself, "Just don't do it again, Ok," he says with a reassuring smile, "What?"

"I don't hold grudges but I'm afraid there's going to have to be some kind of punishment here," he grips his shoulder and as his hand begins to glow the man's arm blows off of his shoulder, "G-Gah! M-M-My arm!" 

"Oh, and have a good swim home," he says cheerfully as he blasts him into the water. He turns back to Damien and Roy, "I can't tell you how much I appreciate your assistance, so how about some food?"

*With the Crimson Fist Pirates...*

The 9 pirates continue to walk through the lifeless land, "This treasure's all gona' end up going to my new pair of legs," Albert sighs, "Enough complaining," Derrick says walking past him and leading the pack.

"Easy for you to say, I'm a sniper, I haven't left the crow's nest in weeks! All this walking is killing me," Jace struts past him, "Hah! This is nothing!" 

"Showing off your ability to walk...Impressive," Vince says blowing smoke, "Ah why don't you just-" he stops as he walks into something, "What the hell?" he says looking at Derrick who has just stopped.

"Looks like that's it up ahead," he points out, "But who're they?" Jasmine says with her arms crossed at the group in the distance, "Whoever they are, we're about to find out."


----------



## InfIchi (May 22, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "I'll be finishing this one!" he shouts loudly so Alex can hear him from the ship as well as Roy, "If he ain't dead by the time I reload he's mine!"
> 
> Marcus steps in front of the man, who is full of fear, "You attacked my people..." he says raising his hand, "And judging from the number of ships I suppose you planned to wipe us out..."
> 
> ...



BLAM BLAM! "I reloaded!" Alex shouts, the fat mans body seeps blood into the ocean as he floats on top. "We... We can see that..." Damien sighed and shook his head. "And yes, I think we would appreciate some food." He smiled, stuffing his hands into his pockets, he made his way across the dice road, back to his ship. His hair once more flowed in the wind, it was very long, compared to when he had it in the ponytail. It moved down to the small of his back when the wind stopped, and with how curly it was, it had to go even further. "You ever cut your hair?" Alex asked as Damien stepped back onto the ship. "Not once." He responded, tying his hair back, putting his shirt on, his shirt seemed to cover his hair. "I was always told i had good hair." He smirked.


> *With the Crimson Fist Pirates...*
> 
> The 9 pirates continue to walk through the lifeless land, "This treasure's all gona' end up going to my new pair of legs," Albert sighs, "Enough complaining," Derrick says walking past him and leading the pack.
> 
> ...



"Hey boss." A beautiful dark skinned girl wearing a half mask called out. "There seems to be a few people approaching us." The young blond man turns to where the woman was pointing. "Ah... Derrick Crimson." He smirked. "Isn't he the man who your brother failed to kill Scorpio?" He looked at the man clad in gold. "Shut up kid." The older man responded. "You may be the boss of this little group, But i won't have you talking ill of my brother." He held out his sword. "Oh, But i do believe Ikiji punished him rather harshly for it did he not?" Scorpio stepped out of the hole, grabbing a massive sword from the ground. "Indeed."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 22, 2010)

*Angel's Hell Island...*

"CHEERS! TO OUR ATTACKERS THAT TURNED INTO OUR SAVIORS!" they all raise their glasses and toast the Devil's Luck Pirates. Marcus chuckles, "Well I was not expecting this. If only you could get to your battle stations as quick as you could pour your drinks," they all laugh, a swarm of young women in nurse outfits rush him, "Your hurt Marcus!" "We'll patch you up right away!" "Don't push yourself by talking!"

"Ladies, ladies, I'm fine. I just need a couplea' giant band aids," he reassures him, "You're quite the ladies man here in your little pond huh, doubt you'd handle yourself so well in the big waters," he nods, "Hm, maybe not," he throws his arm around the samurai, "Ya' see, this is the fella' that gave me these little cuts, so how hurt could I be,"  he laughs and nudges the annoyed swordsmen.

"I'll show you how hurt you can-" he is soon knocked to the floor and the nurses surround him, devilish looks on their faces, "You're the one that hurt our leader..." they begin cracking his knuckles. 

Marcus strolls away as they pummel Roy, "Oh those girls love it rough," he eyes Aaron, coordinating the townspeople to load their ship with supplies, "This'll last us for a good bit," he observes.

Marcus then makes his way over to Damien and hands him a drink, "Enjoy your celebration El' Captione, I'm sure pirates rarely get the hero treatment," he says with a grin.

*CFP*

They approach where the treasure is supposed to be on the map but it seems someone has beaten them to it, "How good of you all to start the digging process for us, we're not really in the mood for it after the long walk here," Derrick says as they approach, "Humph, to think that this little shit could beat my brother," he says gripping his massive blade.

"I beat your brother? Well I guess it's very possible, I have beaten a lot of guys, I guess one of those losers could've been your bro," he scratches his grin, "Was he the one who controlled moon light? Or the fancily dressed guy? Those are the only two that really stick out in my mind so if it was neither of them I guess he was a nobody."

The older man gritted his teeth, "My brother's name was Sasori...And because of his defeat at your hands he went under unspeakable punishment," he says raising his blade. Derrick grew a serious look on his face, "Oh that's right...The punk in the armor, you two could be twins," he says staring him down.

"I'll be finishing off what he started!" he shouts rushing forward, Hachi appears in front of Derrick at the last second and blocks the sword with his own, "I'm really getting tired of having to save your ass from angry swordsmen at the last second..." he says in a moderately annoyed tone, "Not my fault you've got a thing for guys with big swords," he shrugs.

"My apologies, Scoprio can be so ill mannered," a man in the background says, "I don't need to hear from one of this guy's bitches, maybe you should get back to digging up our treasure," the man begins to walk closer to the group, "I'm afraid you're mistaken, I am the leader of this platoon. Though you did manage to defeat one of our weaker teams, I'll be taking you in this time."

Derrick suddenly remembers how the confrontation with Sasori and his men began, "That's right..." the floor began to heat up and lava poured out of his feet, "You're part of that organization...They wanted to extra our Devil Fruit powers and kill the rest of us," he punches his open palm, "Shame, you guys just keep setting yourselves up for disappointment by tryin' to fight us...And this time you're even outnumbered."

"Wrong again," the man says, "What, you're not with those guys?" he shakes his head, "No, we are certainly part of the very same organization, but we are not outnumbered," he says snapping his fingers. As he does several dark dressed men fly out from the shadows and surround the pirates, "Why the hell weren't they digging the hole!" Scoprio shouts annoyed as he tries to push Hachi back.

"Well then I wouldn't have them for my dramatic unveiling," Vince steps forward and puts out his cigarette, "We'll take em'"  Jace, Maxi, and Albert step forward as well, "Yea, but you better save me some of the big fish for after!" he says getting a ready stance. Maxi takes out her whip, "Just shut up and get ready to fight."


----------



## InfIchi (May 22, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Angel's Hell Island...*
> Marcus strolls away as they pummel Roy, "Oh those girls love it rough," he eyes Aaron, coordinating the townspeople to load their ship with supplies, "This'll last us for a good bit," he observes.
> 
> Marcus then makes his way over to Damien and hands him a drink, "Enjoy your celebration El' Captione, I'm sure pirates rarely get the hero treatment," he says with a grin.



"Very True." Damien responds, he had his suspenders back at his sides and took a sip of the drink in a very refined fashion. "Tell me Marcus, What is it that happened to this island. What killed all your parents and just what was it that made you guard this island so harshly..." Damien then shook his head. "No... Never mind. some things are best left in the past... I know that much." Marcus just sighed and smiled. "Yeah, I suppose that's right." Damien chuckled lightly and smiled back. "We could use someone like you on our ship." 

It was then, Damien began to shuffle a deck of cards that came from his pocket. "Where'd you get those?" Marcus asked. "Many years ago, I was a member of a pirate crew. I was just an apprentice learning the ropes and was to be released upon learning everything i could. It was this crew that taught me the value of gambling. The captain was an avid Black Jack player and loved poker." It was then Damien fanned the deck and held it out to Marcus. "Would you like to take a gamble from me?" He asked. 

"That depends, What is it?" Damien smiled. "You pick a card, If i'm able to guess what card it is. Then you will become a member of my crew, I'll repair your defenses personally, have my men train yours in combat and leave this island better off then it was. Flying the flag of the Devil's Luck Pirates." He turned the fan of cards around, shuffled them and re-fanned them. "However, If i'm unable too. I will do all the previous, but allow you to stay here with your people... how does that sound?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 22, 2010)

Marcus let loose his usual grin, "Ah it is still a wonder how you have survived so long based on a few flips of the coin and couple'a games of cards, but that is your charm I suppose," he reaches to grab a card, "In your words it's win win for me," he says plucking one out of the deck.

"Atleast I think so..." he says, not even looking at his card, instead eyeing the joyous young people that inhabit the island. The tragedies that they had undergone 10 years ago, he still remembered having to dispose of the bodies of their families and then having to rebuild from nothing...Absolutely nothing...He shook his head, but he had brought them all together, he had gotten them to where they were, and now...maybe it was their turn to take the wheel, "Well, lets test the Devil's Luck, what's your guess?" he says eyeing his card.


----------



## InfIchi (May 22, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Marcus let loose his usual grin, "Ah it is still a wonder how you have survived so long based on a few flips of the coin and couple'a games of cards, but that is your charm I suppose," he reaches to grab a card, "In your words it's win win for me," he says plucking one out of the deck.
> 
> "Atleast I think so..." he says, not even looking at his card, instead eyeing the joyous young people that inhabit the island. The tragedies that they had undergone 10 years ago, he still remembered having to dispose of the bodies of their families and then having to rebuild from nothing...Absolutely nothing...He shook his head, but he had brought them all together, he had gotten them to where they were, and now...maybe it was their turn to take the wheel, "Well, lets test the Devil's Luck, what's your guess?" he says eyeing his card.




"The Ace of spades." Damien commented with a very simple tone. "Eh?" Marcus looked down at the card, he was indeed holding the ace of spades. "Heh, What do you know." He smirked. "Guess that means, I'm part of your crew huh?" Damien took the card from Marcus and put it back in the deck. "Yup." He responded simply, As he turned away from Marcus and walked towards Katherine, he shuffled the cards int he air, "Living life by the flip of the coin." He commented, looking back at Marcus. 

"It's hard. I do my best to create my own luck, for what i can't control, I leave it to fate. You understand? Life, Dead, rich, Poor, Happiness or sadness. Everything is fated from the begging, We all have our parts to play in this life." As the cards flew from one had to the other, Each and every card flashed the  ace of spades. "But sometimes, When we see something important, we make our own fate." He smirked. "Or perhaps, that was all fate to begin with hmm?" He smiled lightly at Marcus.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 22, 2010)

Marcus soaked in what his new Captain had told him, "Well...If you keep up all this fate talk you're gona' make my head explode before I can be any use to you guys Hoshishishi," he thinks about what he said again, "Maybe I've already played my part here after all..." he says quietly.

He gets up and walks to the center of the festivities, "Oi! Everyone! I've got an announcement!" they all quiet down, even the nurses stop pummeling Roy, "Due to...Well Fate I suppose," he lets off a slight chuckle and nods towards Damien, "I'll be leaving the island and joining the Devil's Luck Pirates."

They all freeze in their places, jaws dropped, "W-what?" "You can't leave, what will we do without you!" 

"They've agreed to train you guys so you can protect the island better than I ever could. You guys are strong, you always have been!" they all give an unsure look, "We would've done nothing but rot if it weren't for you to pick us up that day!" 

"That was a long time ago...You've all grown stronger since that day...Don't look back to the past for excuses! Only look to the future! I know it is frightening but you all know deep down that you can do this. And if I need to leave for you to see it then so be it," he says crossing his arms, "I believe in you all and you should believe in yourselves!"


----------



## Candy (May 22, 2010)

_- Island X, inland
_

James walks through the town, it seemed empty. No one was walking the streets, the stores were empty as well. It was a ghost town, that or everyone was on a very long break. "Oi, where is everyone?" said one crew member. "Gone, that bill raymond guy prob' scared em' all off"

"You five, Search for a judical building. Right now, we are looking for someone, and he just might be there." 
"Yes sir!" the 5 men ran down the street in search of the building. James and the 10 men left took some seats from an outdoor cafe and sat in the shade while waiting for the five man to return.

A tall crew mate darted up out of his chair "Gezz, its been bout' an hour, right? where are they!" Two crew mates started running back to james and his the rest of his crew crew, as they approached it became apparent that they were injured. James pushed his sunglasses into his blond hair, he could see they were injured alright, bleeding all over the place, but there were no injuries on the front side of them.

"help..." uttered one of the crew mates as they both dropped down to the ground. "Hold up! whats that on their back!?" It was a piece of paper "Bill Rayond, Dead or alive, 4,000,000 beri. I see how it is, an eye for an eye, an then some. men, get those two on the table and give them first aid. I have a bounty to collect."

_- Judicial Building_

James kicked down the door of the judicial building "ho ho ho, what do we have here, _Dr._ James ray of logue town, come here to get your men back!" said the large man standing by a den den mushi. "If I was to assume that you are bill ray, I think I would be correct. Your face is on the wanted posters that are nailed to my mens backs" 

James looked around quickly, he saw about a hundred and fifty people in this large room, mostly towns people who were tied up. "Im in the middle of a ransom for this town, those wanting posters were a warning to not mess with me" James clenched his face "You killed 3 of my crew members and two more are on the way, the first thing I want to do is mess with you! In fact I plan on turning in your bounty!" 

"OK, if thats how its going to be then my men here can shoot you" Bill bumped up his head at the men, they raised their guns and prepared to fire. "Room" Bullets flared into the air, most of them straint into james' room. "Sorry, but your bullets cant hurt me, not in the slightest" Said james as he simply walked through the storm of bullets.

"F-f-fire the cannon!" said a scared thug. *BOOM!* The cannon ball flew into james' room, and flew back at the thugs. "foolish" *BOOM!* "Bill if this is all you have, I could do this all da..." A bullet flew through james' shoulder. "Sea stone bullets mate, never leave home without em'"

"You Bastard!!!" James dashed at bill so fast that it seemed as if he was floating. "Its to close for you to fire your gun now bill" said  james in a sly voice only feet away from him. "YOU THINK YOUR SO GREAT, WELL EAT THISSSSSS!" Bill raymond's knuckles were closing in on james' stomach. "Iron" Bill's knuckles cracked against the iron sheet that had just jutted out of james torso. "ARRRRRGGGGHHHH" screamed bill in pain. "Now you eat this" James took two pistols out of his room and shot bill first in the balls then in the head.


----------



## InfIchi (May 22, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Marcus soaked in what his new Captain had told him, "Well...If you keep up all this fate talk you're gona' make my head explode before I can be any use to you guys Hoshishishi," he thinks about what he said again, "Maybe I've already played my part here after all..." he says quietly.
> 
> He gets up and walks to the center of the festivities, "Oi! Everyone! I've got an announcement!" they all quiet down, even the nurses stop pummeling Roy, "Due to...Well Fate I suppose," he lets off a slight chuckle and nods towards Damien, "I'll be leaving the island and joining the Devil's Luck Pirates."
> 
> ...




"Spoken Well." Damien placed his hand on Marcus's Shoulder and motioned for him to take a seat. "Hello Everyone, My name is Damien Djall Fortuna, Currently I am the captain of the Devil's Luck Pirates with a bounty of 30 million beli placed on me by the world government. I would like to make an announcement, seeing as your leader has become a member of my crew, I see it only fit." He smiled. "To have you all trained by my skilled crew. It will take only a few weeks, Long enough for us to rest ourselves and get some supplies taken in. I want you to rest assured, I will leave this island with my insignia, The Flag of the Devil's Luck Pirates. This will mark it as Pirate Teritory and hopefully should reduce the attacks... Though my flag may not mean much now. Should i prosper into the future, I plan to become the greatest pirate and i've gambled my life for that dream! please, Accept my gamble with me and hate not your leader or myself!"

There was a quiet uncertainty and Damien sensed it well. But he would not let this go, Not this time. Fate, Drive, or his own dream to become strong. He would gamble everything on this and move forward! 

A few weeks pass, The crew, though mostly reluctant... Minus Damien and Alex, who seemed to enjoy teaching people how to blow things up. Trained the villagers in various forms of combat. Damien was well versed in hand to hand combat as well as strategy, Alex showed the gunners the best places to aim in order to cause maximum carnage and how to maximize your ammo if you are low on it. Roy trained the people to hold a sword better, Katherine, being an Ex-marine, ran them through various marine drills, giving the people a pirate and marine training course on tactics and warfare. 

And by the end of it all, Damien had constructed his jolly roger, the bones made from dice on the flag, even the eyes were dice. "It's going to be a shame to leave." Damien smiled. "I've grown attached to you all... But from this day fourth, your island shall be property of the Devil's Luck pirates. And since you fly my flag and have been trained by my men. I don't want to hear any tails of you losing!" He smiled at the people, Showing he was kidding. "Please, say your goodbyes marcus, We'll wait for you on the ship."


----------



## MrChubz (May 22, 2010)

-With Jefferson-
He made his way to the tournament registration desk. There was a girl sitting there manning the desk. She was coordinating the entire tournament.
I'd like to register to fight, Jefferson said to her.
"Sure. What tier would you like to sign up for? I don't recognize you so I'm recommend you signing up for the little girl tier," The girl recommended.
Little girl? You're kidding. What else is there? Jefferson asked.
"Well, from bottom to top it's, "Little Girl," that's what most novices sign up for. Then it's, "Skinny Emo 13 year old," that's where the winners of, "Little Girl," go. Above that it's, "Tyson Tier," most tough guys join this. After that it's, "Burley Lumberjack," most people get killed in this one. Beyond it there's, "Big Daddy," it's the preferred choice for suicide on the island. The last one is, "Burley Big Daddy Lumberjack," This one is special. The only entries of this one are the head of the marines here on this island, Jack Stump, and the toughest prisoners. The winner gets to go free, but no one beats Stump,"
Put my name down for, "Burley Big Daddy Lumberjack," Jefferson said to the girl. She didn't seem to care too much.
"You're funeral, Mr.-" She was cutoff.
Jefferson Thomas is the name and it won't be my funeral. It will be my moment of victory, Jefferson said.
"Whatever," The girl said as she rolled her eyes, "It starts in an hour. Don't be late,"
-With Washington-
He had gone to the shipyard in order to acquire (by means of stealing) a new boat for the presidents. He asked to see the best shipwright there and he got G-Dub.
What can I do for you, sir? G-Dub asked Washington.
I require a boat. A large, prosperous boat. Something that will strike jealousy into the hearts of the people who see it. I need it quick and without flaw. Please tell me you're competent enough to do something like that, Washington said.
I'm more then pompetent, G-Dub said, mispronouncing competent, "I'll show you just how pompetent I am. Take a walk with me to my private dock and I'll show you my baby," G-Dud invited Washington.
Great. Escort me there at once, Washington ordered G-Dub.
Listen, I'll take you there and show you my flesh and blood, but try not to be such a snob, He said to Washington.
Don't talk to me like that, Washington responded.
Hey, hey, hey. Let's not get into a fight. Let me just show you the best boat on the entire grandline. Follow me, G-Dub said.
The two went to G-Dub's private dock right there in the shipyard. There it was, what G-Dub claimed to be the best boat on the Grand Line. Washington believed it.
I call it the white boat, it comes with- G-Dub was cut off. Roosevelt ran into the vicinity. It seemed urgent. 
G-Dub! We're needed! There's something huge going on at the jail. It seems two people are fighting the marines head on and are trying to free the prisoners! We need to help them! Let's get over there! Roosevelt told to G-Dub.
Now hold on just a minute, G-Dub said to Roosevelt, Are the marines giving them any trouble?
No. They're torn through wave after wave. It's a massacre, Roosevelt told to G-Dub.
Then instead of going to the jail and helping them directly, let's do some behind the scenes stuff. Let's go to marine HQ and stop reinforcements from the origin. With some luck we may be able to take down marine HQ. With the prison being attacked, troops are bound to be low in numbers and to top it off, Jack Stump will be fighting in the tournament today, G-Dub elaborated to Roosevelt.
You're right! Let's go now! Roosevelt said. The two ran off. The entire time they carelessly let Washington hear all of this. He knew the prison thing had something to do with his own men. He wanted to go and help, but he didn't know where anything on the island was. So he decided to follow G-Dub and Roosevelt.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 22, 2010)

Marcus stepped forward, "It is truly incredible how strong you have all become over such little time, but don't let it stop here. Keep improving your skills, work your hardest, and you will make it through every battle with no harm done to yourselves and your fellow warriors."

He turns around, "But don't worry," he adds, "You won't need to fight for long, because I'm going to bring the Devil's Luck Pirates to such fame that no one will dare attack this island knowing we are one!" he shouts pointing up at the Jolly Roger waving in the sky. 

They all cheer as their former Leader walks back towards the ship he was attacking not too long ago, "Well this thing looks more roomy than I remember from when I was attacking it not too long ago," he chuckles. He takes out a silver pocket watch with a golden locket's chain entangled in the watch's, "Let's just see how this goes," he says putting the two back in his pocket and grinning.


----------



## Aro Volturi (May 23, 2010)

The soft rain sounds outside her window a quiet orchestra; her own personal lullaby. Drowsiness finally works its magic, sending her long eyelashes sweeping towards her face like falling feathers, the startling blue of her irises now concealed until daylight. He had always loved her eyes; her penetrating gaze. It was, inevitably, the first thing he noticed about her. 

She thought his own were beautiful as well: the deep chocolate brown, their expressiveness, the way she could always read his mind just by looking into them it now makes her heart twist with despair. Even a year later she feels the profound strength of his presence this time of night, and although it makes her ache with desperation, it is also her only source of solace. 

Sometimes, in a state of half-sleep, she can swear that he is truly beside her. Soft kisses across her eyelids; her cheeks, his breath at her throat; fingers trailing along her lower back it can't all be her imagination. And tonight is no exception.

Paine was dreaming, I good dream from a long time ago. She never really ever finished any of them which was use to but it was still nice to member. she looked to see that Shell Town was not far.


----------



## InfIchi (May 23, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Marcus stepped forward, "It is truly incredible how strong you have all become over such little time, but don't let it stop here. Keep improving your skills, work your hardest, and you will make it through every battle with no harm done to yourselves and your fellow warriors."
> 
> He turns around, "But don't worry," he adds, "You won't need to fight for long, because I'm going to bring the Devil's Luck Pirates to such fame that no one will dare attack this island knowing we are one!" he shouts pointing up at the Jolly Roger waving in the sky.
> 
> They all cheer as their former Leader walks back towards the ship he was attacking not too long ago, "Well this thing looks more roomy than I remember from when I was attacking it not too long ago," he chuckles. He takes out a silver pocket watch with a golden locket's chain entangled in the watch's, "Let's just see how this goes," he says putting the two back in his pocket and grinning.



"Don't worry." Damien looked back at the people, they were all waving, most holding back tears. "I think, They'll be just fine." He smiled and walked back towards the ship. "I'll see you all again, I hope." He turned back to them and smiled, creating a dice road up to his ship and stepping onto the deck. "All repairs are complete cap." Aaron announced. "Good, I'd hate to leave with La Fortuna all banged up." He put his hand on the railing, letting a small smile come to his face.

"Take us out Katherine." He leaned back against the railing. "Please quit acting like you're above me." Katherine turned the helm and pulled the ship out of a gate, watching it slowly close behind them as La Fortuna made it's way out to sea. Macrus was at Stern, watching the island vanish into the distance. "I think i should have chosen a better flag." Damien smiled at him. "Heh.." Marcus smirked lightly and continued to watch the island fall into the distance. "You'll see them again, when we've crossed the ocean." 

With the Crimson Fist Pirates-

"I would appreciate you staying out of my way." Scoprio swung his blade and sent hachi skidding back across the ground. "Damn... He's got incredible physical strength.. Not only that, but he's covered in armor... He's no fool, with that armor and his strength... There's no way i can break through." He gripped his Katana tighter. "If i can find a way to break it... I don't need to cut it... Just break it... There should be a way, Summers breeze? With my new sword... Maybe that can work." Hachi, still holding onto the Katana David had given to him grits his teeth, because while he was caught in his thoughts, Scorpio had appeared before him. "Damn it... fast too!?" 

Jasmine-

"Hello." Jasmine raised her katana, the woman before her was wearing a half skull mask and covering her lower face with a bandanna. "What do you want here?" The woman asked again. "We're after the treasure, but if you're with those people who tried to kill us last time." She grit her teeth. "Then i'll just kill you and be rid of you." The woman's eye started to water. "Oh... How sad your life is... So much pain.... Please, Let me erase that pain for you!!!" She quickly charged at Jasmine. "Damn it!"

Dante-

"Oi!" He shouts at his opponent, well, the only one left who wasn't fighting. "I SAID OI!" The man simply ignored him and was talking to a few birds. "I do detest humans so." The man responded. "So rash and uncaring..." He sighed. "You see these birds? they have not a care in the world, they only wish to live and protect their young. But humans, Humans are ruled by greed.. They are simply not satisfied with what they have... Sad, isn't it?" Dante rubbed the back of his head. "Sure dude.... sure...."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 23, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Don't worry." Damien looked back at the people, they were all waving, most holding back tears. "I think, They'll be just fine." He smiled and walked back towards the ship. "I'll see you all again, I hope." He turned back to them and smiled, creating a dice road up to his ship and stepping onto the deck. "All repairs are complete cap." Aaron announced. "Good, I'd hate to leave with La Fortuna all banged up." He put his hand on the railing, letting a small smile come to his face.
> 
> "Take us out Katherine." He leaned back against the railing. "Please quit acting like you're above me." Katherine turned the helm and pulled the ship out of a gate, watching it slowly close behind them as La Fortuna made it's way out to sea. Macrus was at Stern, watching the island vanish into the distance. "I think i should have chosen a better flag." Damien smiled at him. "Heh.." Marcus smirked lightly and continued to watch the island fall into the distance. "You'll see them again, when we've crossed the ocean."
> 
> ...



*Devil's Luck Pirates...*

Marcus takes a deep breath as his island finally leaves his sight under the horizon. He then turns back to Damien, "But of course, you know, after I help make you the Pirate King," he says with a smirk, "No one will dare attack Angel's Hell Island with the Flag of the Pirate King waving over it, even if it isn't the most intimidating flag itself," he chuckles.

"So future crew of the Pirate King, where are we off to," he says raising his arms, "Calm down skippy," Roy says cleaning his blade.

"We've lost some time on your island but atleast we're fully stocked now. We'll be approaching the Grand Line soon," Aaron says looking out at sea.

"Uh...how do you know that? You don't have a map," Marcus says scratching his head, "You see I've dreamt of getting off my dull island for my entire life, so I've memorized this entire sea, as well as the quickest route to get to the Grand Line and every island in between."

Marcus grins, "Well seems you've had plenty of time on your hands, weeell I guess I'll just leave the travelin' to you and the pretty one on at the helm," he says leaning against the railing and stretching his arms, "Just leme know when you need someone to fly around and check stuff out I guess."

*Derrick...*

"So who are you anyway?" Derrick says eyeing the leader, "My name is Selpher and-" Derrick stops him, "I don't give a shit about who you are, I want to know about who the fuck you all are and why you want our Devil Fruit users."

"I'm afraid I don't divulge that kind of information to future test subjects, especially such rude ones," he says running his hands through his long blonde hair. 

"Guess I'll have to force you to tell me!" he punches the air and a blast of magma flies from his fist, "Lava Fist!"

"Fire Shield," he waves his hand and forms a shield that defends him from the attack, causing the lava to bounce right off it and land in front of him.

"I've eaten the Shield Shield Fruit you see and-" "Again, I don't really give a shit about you, if you want to talk about our personal lives the battlefield isn't really the right place for it..."

Selpher chuckles, "Oh you are an amusing one, I think I'll watch as your disected in the most painful of mannors," he clenches his fist and several spears made out of the same energy as the shield form, "But first I'll soften you up for our good doctor," he says thrusting his arm forward and causing the spears to fly right at the Captain.


----------



## InfIchi (May 23, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Devil's Luck Pirates...*
> 
> Marcus takes a deep breath as his island finally leaves his sight under the horizon. He then turns back to Damien, "But of course, you know, after I help make you the Pirate King," he says with a smirk, "No one will dare attack Angel's Hell Island with the Flag of the Pirate King waving over it, even if it isn't the most intimidating flag itself," he chuckles.
> 
> ...




"What's the next island anyway Aaron?" Aaron thought about their current course. "Hmm... If i'm correct...But, no there's no way..." Damien blinked. "What is it?" "If we keep going on this course, we'll be headed straight for Motoval Island." Damien's eyes shimmered. "Ohohohoho.. The legendary island of riches hmm?" The rest of the crew blinked. "Look, That's just an old wives tail from a hundred years ago." Katherine shook her head. "Exactly, even if there was a treasure, it's gone now. Used up by the kingdom now doubt."

Damien smirked. "No way, There's a treasure." He nodded. "There always is, if it's hidden well, it's always there." Alex chuckled. "It's a fuckin fairytail, told to kids and pirates, it sends people from all over the ocean to that island, They look and look but don't find a damned thing, but guess what? the island gets a ton of tourists. They make money off the rumor, No one gets a treasure. win win for them, Lose lose for everyone else."

Damien rubbed his chin. "Then, What about you Aaron, Marcus?" The two shrugged. "There could be a treasure." Aaron rubbed his chin. "But much like Roy said, odds are the kingdoms used it up by now." He turned to Marcus. "I dunno, There could be one. Won't know till we look for it though will we?" He smiled back at his captain. "Alright, A wager then!" He grinned. "Heh, Another bet? what'cha think this time?" Alex leaned against the railing.
'
"Since i've won you all by betting, I'll risk you all by betting."  He looked out to see."Came here by my own free will." but his comment was ignored. "We go to the island, We track down the rumored seven keys. Then, We just need to find the door they go to. If we DO find the keys and we DO get to that door and should there BE a treasure behind it." He smiled happily. "You all stay on my ship, as my crew, with no objections. You treat me as your captain and there is no leaving until I say you can leave the crew." Alex groaned. "Boring as fuck, What if WE win there el'capitano." Damien's smile turned to a devilish grin. "Then Alex, You may have my head and the crew can take this ship wherever they want. Well? what do you all think?"

Meanwhile- On Motoval Island-

The small village of Mala-

The villagers are all gathered in the town square, the town elder standing in front of everyone else. All around the town Apple and orange trees could be seen growing freely. "Who... Who are you?" He speaks to the short man riding atop a woolly horse. "Oh, Allow me to introduce myself, My name is Zero and we are a traveling improve group! Now then, Someone give us a scene!" One of his men raises their hands. "Yes you!" He points to his crew mate. "A bedroom!" Zero nods. "Wonderful, How about my men play drunken step fathers and you all play red-headed step children. Ready? and Go." 

Two of his men charge forward, throwing a few punches at the townsfolk, then smacking them with the butts of their rifles. "And Scene!" He smiled. "W...why are you harming my people!? What have you come here for!?" The elder clenches his fists. "Oh, I was just in the neighborhood and you know what? I thought this was a lovely place for a summer ho... What the fuck do you think we came here for?" The elder blinked. "Our.... Our trees?"

"Da...Uh... Radon... Three of Four more." He says simply. "Three or four more?" A rather handsome man responds. "Three or four more." The men nod and charge in again, beating down a few more civilians.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 23, 2010)

The crew thinks over the wager for a moment, different thoughts running through each of their heads, "Fine by me," Roy being the first to speak steps forward, "I have my dream, and it doesn't matter if I'm under your Captainship or on my own, I will achieve it..." he says firmly, "Remember when you recruited me, I told you that day that if you hindered my progress than I'd kill you. Well if you're wrong about this treasure, and lose this bet, then that makes these past journies one giant waste of time," he draws his blade and points it towards Damien, "So that gunner will have to fight me for your head if you're wrong...Because I've had dibs since day one..." he says darkly.

Aaron ponders for a moment before stepping forward as well, "Enough with the dramatics," he says adjusting his glasses, "My goal is to travel the seas, and though this is a convinient set up for me as you are all of moderate strength, I can do just as well on my own," he nods, "I have all the tools for travel, well all but one, which is why I'd like to adjust your terms before accepting," he says approaching Damien, "I would like this ship as my own. I'd be willing to drop the others off after your death has been decided but after that I'll be needing it as my own form of travel."

Marcus is next, "Well, I guess it'd be kinda annoying to have to leave right after bein' one but if that's the deal," he says with a shrug, "Though I'm not all too concerned, I've gota' hunch that this thing is real, and after we prove it is I'll be right where I need to. Well right where I am right now as a matter of fact."


----------



## InfIchi (May 23, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> The crew thinks over the wager for a moment, different thoughts running through each of their heads, "Fine by me," Roy being the first to speak steps forward, "I have my dream, and it doesn't matter if I'm under your Captainship or on my own, I will achieve it..." he says firmly, "Remember when you recruited me, I told you that day that if you hindered my progress than I'd kill you. Well if you're wrong about this treasure, and lose this bet, then that makes these past journies one giant waste of time," he draws his blade and points it towards Damien, "So that gunner will have to fight me for your head if you're wrong...Because I've had dibs since day one..." he says darkly.
> 
> Aaron ponders for a moment before stepping forward as well, "Enough with the dramatics," he says adjusting his glasses, "My goal is to travel the seas, and though this is a convinient set up for me as you are all of moderate strength, I can do just as well on my own," he nods, "I have all the tools for travel, well all but one, which is why I'd like to adjust your terms before accepting," he says approaching Damien, "I would like this ship as my own. I'd be willing to drop the others off after your death has been decided but after that I'll be needing it as my own form of travel."
> 
> Marcus is next, "Well, I guess it'd be kinda annoying to have to leave right after bein' one but if that's the deal," he says with a shrug, "Though I'm not all too concerned, I've gota' hunch that this thing is real, and after we prove it is I'll be right where I need to. Well right where I am right now as a matter of fact."



Katherine too ponders his question. "Fine, I'll accept. It's not as if i have a place to go back to now anyways, They think we're all dead no doubt and the marines wont accept a traitor. Either way, Im stuck in this mess and i'd rather do it with a group i've got SOME knowledge of." In the back of her mind, she thought something else. "And i'd rather do it with a captain that at least has a heart..." 

Alex looked up at the sky, closed his eyes, listened to the wind blow for a short time and adjusted his hat. "Right, Seems like this'll be the best bet for me. You lose, I kill the samurai and you, Get to a new island with a lot more people and might even get to kill a king. Yup, Seems like a nice deal for me. Even if i lose, Least i still get to blow shit up." He raised his rifle at Damien. "But, Don't fuckin turn your back from me. Don't you show a single sign of weakness, I'll fuckin kill you if you do."

Damien smiled. "Well, Rather dark of you Alex and Roy." He took out a card from his pocket, The Four of clubs. "It's decided then." He cut his palm with the card, a quick fluid motion leaving a small trail of blood in the air and held it out to the crew. "This is my promise." He spoke simply. "I will uphold all conditions of our gamble, should i lose. My life is yours to do with what you want and my ship is yours to sail upon." He clenched his fist. "A blood promise, To not be broken on penalty death."

"Great. Now he's gotten blood on the deck." Katherine grumbled. "Ah! Please, Someone get it out! it'll stain!" Damien shouts.* "YOU'RE THE ONE WHO DID IT!"* The crew shouts. "Yes, But i was trying to be dramatic." He smirked. "You trying to be dramatic with that blood on your shirt?" Damien looked down. "Damn it! I suppose fate was against me today..." He sighed. "On to my backup shirt..." He headed for his cabin and grumbled as he stepped down the stairs. "What's in his room anyways?" Aaron asked. "Dunno, Never been." Katherine continued to man the helm.

Inside Damien's Bedroom-

The bed was a large king sized bed with a headrest that had intricate little designs carved into it, resembling a dragons with perfect detail. On his dressed, which housed many different shirts and pants, though mostly his usual white shirts and pinstriped pants, was a single picture. It was of him and many men whose faces were hidden in shadow. By Damien was the figure of a rather large man, standing at least eleven feet tall. "Heh..." Damien picked up the picture as he tossed his shirt to the ground. "I've finally got a crew of my own pops... going on the greatest gamble there is... Just like you...."


----------



## MrChubz (May 23, 2010)

-With Washington-
He caught up to G-Dub and Roosevelt who were heading over to marine HQ for a full frontal attack. With Lincoln and Adam at the prison freeing the people unjustly imprisoned and Jack Stump, the head of the marines, at a tournament, bound to fight Jefferson, the two decided it was time to strike.
Hey, you two, wait! Washington shouted at the pair.
Wasn't that guy with you, G-Dub? Roosevelt asked.
Yes he was, G-Dub said, now he directed his speech toward Washington, I have no idea what the hell he's doing here though,
The incident at the prison more then likely is the doing of my crew. It is my role as captain to aid them. However seeing that I don't know this island, the best I can do is help the behind the scene effort, Washington told Roosevelt and G-Dub.
I'm okay with it. If you die or get captured don't expect us to give a damn, Roosevelt said.
Why the hell not? G-Dub asked rhetorically.
-With Lincoln and Adam-
Marine reinforcements were coming from all directions. They were having a tough time infiltrating the prison due to the density of the guards inside the prison and they also had a shit ton of marines outside to make sure their efforts couldn't be focused on getting farther inside the prison.
The two stood back to back which was the only way to prevent against injury from behind. Adam realized they would get nowhere like this.
Don't you have something more destructive in that arsenal of bullets of yours? Adam asked Lincoln.
If I had something more efficient I wouldn't be holding it back right now, Lincoln said.
You've only been firing normal bullets. Surely you have some explosives or some of that gas, Adam said.
I told you, I'd be using it if I had that luxury. I'm saving them for a bigger fight against the warden who is probably pretty strong. And with the amount of complaining you're doing, you seem to be killing pretty slowly, Lincoln said to Adam. His complaint was fair. Adam was killing the marines simply one by one, completely contrary to his usual destructive fighting method.
I've been holding back. It would be embarrassing if I were to apply effort against these low-lives. However seeing as how you're to scared to use everything you have I suppose I'll flex a little muscle, Adam said.
He kicked things up a gear now. Before he was killing one by one, now he was killing five or six at a time with every sword swing. The walls around them were being sliced and diced. Adam decided that the beat way to keep the building from collapsing on them was to leave it.
Lincoln, go farther into the prison. I'll see to it that these incompetent buffoons from the outside are of no worry to you, Adam said.
Now Adam was even more aggressive. He sliced and diced his way out of the jail, mowing down dozens of marines at a time. It was almost sad how little of a chance they stood. He didn't stop until he was back into the fresh air. He took a look at all of the marines that were around him then grinned a devilish grin. It was like shooting fish an a barrel.
Lincoln fought his way deeper into the prison without much trouble now that the numbers against him were significantly lowered. Soon enough he made it to the first cell room. He took care of every marine inside of it, then began asking every single prisoner what they were in for. His plan was to free only the one unjustly prisoned and leave the ones who deserved it.


----------



## InfIchi (May 24, 2010)

Devil's Luck Pirates-

Damien returned to the deck, this time supporting a pinstripe jacket to go along with his pants and shirt. He left the jacket opened and put his suspenders on properly. "Alright, The pact is made." His hand was bandaged from where he sliced it. "Let's get to the island quickly, I'd like to be assured my crew is permanent as soon as possible." He smirked and lowered his fedora down to his eyes. "Sure is bright up here for some reason."

Motoval Island-

"What... What do you want...!?" The elder cried out. "We're after the keys. Just give me the key and i'll leave peacefully." Zero smiled. "What keys....!?" The elder grit his teeth. "You know... That's exactly what the other village elder said, before we killed his family and friends, then tortured the information out of him.... You really shouldn't try to remind me of him.. I didn't like him much." Zero smirked. "You sick bastard...." suddenly Zero perked up. "Oh! 152!" The remaining towns people, the ones not slaughtered by Zero's men, all blinked. "W...what?" The elder asked.

"Oh, It's a little hobby of mine. Whenever i hear someone being heroic i start to count the number of times i've heard certain lines." The elder blinked. "R...really? You... You crazy bastard...." "Ah, 231." He smiled again. "Now then...." He turned to a large pink man. "Doria!" He shouts. "Hmm?" Doria's head is turned to the right as he looks off into the distance. "What are you doing!?" Zero grumbled. "Sorry, I thought i heard a sea duck." QUACK!!!! "I love ducks." He grinned. "Yes, Well Doria i need you to kill the rest of the villagers." Doria turned to them and cracked his knuckles. "With gusto."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 24, 2010)

Chaos said:


> *Dean "Gouger" Spore*
> 
> Dean climbed swung up against a tree again immediately, anxious to get out of the Numa's range. What the hell had he been thinking? Going up against one of the big five for a group of people he didn't even know. And even if he wanted to help, just shouting should've been enough. Dean looked back, fully expecting the newcomers to be on the run. Numa's weren't creatures you could just mess with. What he saw stunned him. The conscious man had just delivered some knife combo on the beast, and even as Dean's mouth fell open, an arrow buried itself in the eye of the numa. The woman who'd shot it stood staring blankly, like killing off huge cats was a normal activity.
> 
> ...



Rose's violet eyes sparkled like little sunbeams as she heard Dean...what's his name (she had already forgot his last name) say that there were indeed talking Gorilla's in the jungle. The part about them being vicious creatures liable to bite her ears off didn't bother her at all however, in fact it only ignited her passion to meet them. 

"Cooooooool..." Rose muttered with wanderlust in her eyes. 

An image popped into her head, of her sailing into the Grand Line at the head of a giant armada. But not just any armada, one manned by an entire army of talking Gorilla Pirates. She'd get all the treasure and they'd get all the Banana's. 

Meanwhile Amelia saw the excited look in Rose's eyes and sighed. She couldn't see into her sister's mind, but then again her sister really wasn't that complex. Amelia knew that look and what it meant...trouble. The kind of trouble that got them chased off their home island by Marines and into this whole mess.

_Time to head this off at the pass and get to the bottom of what's going on here,_ she thought to herself. 

Amelia nodded curtly towards Dean and introduced herself and the rest of the crew. "My name is Amelia Armstrong, and this is my younger sister Rose..."

"Phoenix _D._ Rose!" Rose proudly corrected her sister without missing a beat, and putting the emphasis on the D part of her name. 

Amelia rolled her eyes and finished introducing both Gatrom and the still unconscious Jax, who laid inertly on the jungle floor, almost as if dreaming. Amelia of course avoided telling Dean that they were Pirates and wanted fugitives with bounties on their head. She figured it was best to avoid that bit entirely. 

"We're in a bit of a bind. The folks in the town where we docked...er I believe it's called _Fuckup Town_..." She said the words Fuckup as if it was anathema to her sensibilities. "...well they began attacking us as if we were their enemies, and hurling obscenities at us-"

"They told us to fuck off!" Rose interjected with a laugh. 

Amelia cast a dour look towards Rose's bluntness, causing her sister to look back at her defensively. "Well it's true!" Rose said. 

"Anyhow could you tell us what the heck's going on here?" Gatrom asked Dean. 

"And where we can find some Namubas!" Rose added.


----------



## Chaos (May 24, 2010)

*Dean "Gouger" Spore*

Dean couldn't help but wonder why the hell his story only made the hyperactive girl more excited. Is it really a good thing to be torn to pieces by a huge ape? Dean didn't see the positive side on it, if it even had one. He decided that the girl was crazy. The others however didn't seem like the kind of people who would just randomly go cruise around with a psycho. The other girl, who was actually more of a woman, proved this with dropping the questions about certain death and actually assessing the situation. 

She introduced herself and her sister, as well as the two men who were with them. She mentioned docking, which meant they had arrived by ship, but strangely didn't give a purpose or anything. Dean didn't understand. What business would someone who didn't know the island have on a place like Gorilla? The only attraction here was the continuing bloodshed between Fuckup and Fuckoff. 

"You landed in Fuckup? And you wonder why they were trying to kill you?" Dean managed a little laugh. "You really don't know which island you landed on, eh? This island here is called Gorilla island. It's a small and insignificant place which only sports one thing that makes it special. An everlasting civil war between the two towns of the island, Fuckup and Fuckoff town. Those two towns have been fighting each other for ages, killing each other off with abandon, but none ever seems to gain an edge. It's a brutal war, I can assure you. As a result to this, all children are bred for killing, and both towns have become increasingly paranoid, by now trusting nothing or no one that isn't affiliated with their own town. You're lucky to even have made it out alive, normally they kill before asking any questions."

Dean looked at the newcomer's faces. None of them seemed to happy with any of this. Then something else hit him. "Wait, did you just say Fuckup got your ship? And you plan on getting off this island? Every fucking person on the whole island is an assassin!" Seeing the expression on the girl's face, he quickly added "and I'm afraid I don't know what Namubas are"


----------



## Chaos (May 24, 2010)

*Chalcedony, Mirrorball Island*

"I said, dear sir, that you shouldn't insult those of higher standing on this island" Chalcedony patiently repeated his sentence to the huge behemoth of a man, who -obviously drunk- had positioned his face a few inches from Chalcedony's. The stench of alcohol and something rotting in the back of his mouth blasted into his face like a battering ram, but Chalcedony found it impolite to back away. Also, he wanted the thug to know that he was not afraid. "Shut yer mouth, ye stinking piece of choiceless fuckhead" The man shouted in his face, little pieces of spittle spreading out over Chalcedony's face. 

Truly, Chalcedony looked out of place in the bar, but then again, there wasn't a place where he didn't look out of place on Mirrorball Island. His mohawk slowly moved in the air as his face turned a bit frustrated. "Sir, I really don't understand what you want from me" He slowly turned the rapier in his hand, knowing that he would need it before the end of the evening. He knew exactly what the man in front of him wanted and he was prepared to give it to him fully and probably a bit more than the man was expecting. 

"Fuck you, high class pretender" The man obviously had enough of the conversation. He raised his fist, trying to slam it into Chalcedony's face. With a quick hop, he sprung out of range and raised his rapier. "I'm truly sorry for this, but if you want to resolve our quarrel this way, I shall not show pity" The man was too far away to even think of another path to take and came in fast and hard. Everywhere around, other patrons, who had watched the discussion with rising interest took the cue to turn on Chalcedony, the charging man and each other. Within seconds, howls of pain and screams of victory sounded everywhere and pieces of glass, wood and human flew trough the bar.

Chalcedony hopped back again, then swiped the flat side of his rapier against the big man's head. The man didn't even flinch and just ran into Chalcedony, knocking him back and leaving him gasping for air. The follow up kick was intercepted by the blade again though, the sharp side this time. Blood flew around and Chalcedony's expression betrayed pure joy. This was the kind of life he liked to live. "Let me show you something interesting, good opponent" A chair flew into the man, blasting him back a few steps. The chair continued to circle around Chalcedony, and more furniture was joining it in it's destructive dance. 

Chalcedony grinned as he widened the orbit, thus smashing a table fully into the stunned man's face, knocking him out cold. The rest of the furniture started smashing into other things knocking them over or away, smashing everything that was still standing to pieces. "And... cut!" Half the bar's furniture, which had just moments ago been floating around shot in all directions, hitting random people and objects, adding to the already significant chaos in the bar. Chalcedony laughed out loud as he started for the door. He paused a second for the barkeep, who was watching his whole livelihood being destroyed before his eyes. "I'm sorry, good man, that this had to happen. Please take no offense of my behavior. Any damage can be put on my bill" With this, and a big smile on his face, Chalcedony exited the bar. Yes, it had been a good night.


----------



## Franky (May 24, 2010)

*MirrorBall Docks*

Looking out upon the city, Vissik chuckled slightly and gulped from a bottle of good'ol rum, with a tinge of grape. He slid his hand down to the bottom of his cane as he tossed it up and swung it out in front of him as he spoke, pointing it towards the city.

"Here we are, men! Go fourth and station yourselfs! You will begin the operation when I give the signal!"

With that, his men jumped from the ship, concealing their weapons and made themselves look as normal patrons of the city, simply touring the town. Vissik himself concealed his special Red Gas Bomb in his jacket, which was to be the signal for the plans. He also hid a Green one, which meant to return to the ship with haste, and a Blue one, which meant to gather wherever it had been set off.

"Now I will go and search for our new comrad and bear him goodwill!" Vissik said to himself, concealing what had been left to conceal, tying down his ship, and waltzing off into the town while swinging his cane.

*Town Streets*

Walking down the dark road, Vissik looked on and on for someone who looked to his preferance, but not one man or woman came for him. Just as he was ready to give up on it and let off the Red Gas Bomb, he spied a strange-looking gentleman, but half punkish, kind of man walking from a bar, looking extremely pleased and quite accomplished. The bar tender seemed to be in quite an uproar, and the bar in shambles.

Vissik hurried towards this man to greet him and ask his name in hopes of him being his fabled first crewmate.

"Hello, good proprietor of chaos, I am Vissik Foehn, captain of the Chaos Mind Pirates, may I ask your name?" said Vissik, daring to mention that he was, in fact, a pirate.


----------



## Candy (May 24, 2010)

_- Island X_

James looked at Bills recently dead body and took a step onto it. "You thugs!" The thugs winced "This is how much your leader amounts to! Why not join a real man like myself, RULE THE SEAS AND BECOME A PIRATE WITH ME!"

The men looked at one another for a second, then cheered. "Bonzai! captain Ray!", "How easily swayed" Thought james. "Men, untie these people, and wait outside. I have some thing to attend to" James got on his knees and picked up the gun with sea stone bullets, it wouldnt go in his room due to the sea stone, so instead he put it in a his jacket pocket.

James went up the stairs to the upstairs office, where his friend should be. He opened the door to see a man about his age sitting in a chair with a gun in his hand. "have at you!" The trigger clicked and the bullet flew, but it went into his room, no harm done. "Calm down paul, its me, james." Paul's eyes widened "James, is that really you?"

James took a seat "Yes, it is. I have somewhat of a favor. The calm belt is just a couple miles south of here, and the red line in about 7x that much. I remember you telling me you had a way to cross the calm belt, I need it." Paul sat up strait "Sorry james, but thats expensive stuff"
"Dont worry about it, that man I just took out is worth 4,000,000 beli, that should cover any costs"

"ok james, The secret to crossing the calm belt is putting a sea stone coating at the bottom of your ship. it will take around a week to finish, we can give you some rooms in an inn around here while you wait." James nodded and walked out of the room.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 24, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Devil's Luck Pirates-
> 
> Damien returned to the deck, this time supporting a pinstripe jacket to go along with his pants and shirt. He left the jacket opened and put his suspenders on properly. "Alright, The pact is made." His hand was bandaged from where he sliced it. "Let's get to the island quickly, I'd like to be assured my crew is permanent as soon as possible." He smirked and lowered his fedora down to his eyes. "Sure is bright up here for some reason."
> 
> ...



Katherine kept the helm steady, "What did I say about ordering me around..." she says in a harsh tone.

"We're not too far off," Aaron says holding his head and calculating how long it would take for them to arrive, "It should take about-"

*3 Days Later...*

"Just as I thought," Aaron says nodding as they approach Motoval Island, "Never doubted you," Marcus says with a chuckle.

"So you plan on memorizing our entire route through the Grand Line?" he asks the Navigator, "Yes, it will take some research once we get there, and I'll have to determine the course we end up taking. However thanks to that Map of the World made by that Nami girl it will be doable..."

He looks off into the distance, "Though it'll take away from my time writing my novel, it will be more than worth it." 

"Well that is if we stay together as a crew," he says with a nudge, "I'll be just fine reguardless, though this treasure's existance is certainly possible, though there is little research on it..." he says with a bit of doubt in his voice, "Enough of your nonsense, lets just focus on the task at hand."


----------



## InfIchi (May 24, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Katherine kept the helm steady, "What did I say about ordering me around..." she says in a harsh tone.
> 
> "We're not too far off," Aaron says holding his head and calculating how long it would take for them to arrive, "It should take about-"
> 
> ...



"Right, Now then." Damien takes out an old piece of paper. "Let's see here... Motoval Island, Treasure..." He mumbled through most of it. "Right, Seven keys were used to seal the door to the treasure vault." He folded the paper back into his jacket. "W...what the hell is that!?" Katherine pointed at his jacket. "Paper." Damien responded. "What the hell is written on it!?" He shook his finger. "Now, now. You should have asked those questions before you made the bet." Her eye twitched. "You wrote down the legend of this treasure didn't you?" He nodded. "Why the hell, EVERYONE KNOWS THE LEGEND WHY DID YOU WRITE IT DOWN!?" 

He just smirked. "Because, I wrote it down on the map of Motoval island." Everyone sweatdropped. "Now then." BOOOOM!!!!! "W...what the hell was that?!" Alex's ears perked up. "OOOHH!!! LEMME GO SEE IT!!!" He grinned. "I think it would be a good idea we all go." Damien adjusted his hat. "I'd stay on guard though, I don't like the sounds of big explosions." 

Elsewhere-

"U...urgh...." The townspeople look up as they realize their town is rubble. "BWAHAHAHAHAH!!!!" A bunch of pirates laugh. "Captain Zero let us come out here on our own for once!" He smirked. "Yeah! Usually we always have to go with one of the commanders, but now we get to be out here!" BOOM! The men laughed, they were small fries, but they seemed to be taking their slaughter seriously. "Give up the key or we'll keep on blowing this place to smithereens!"


----------



## MrChubz (May 24, 2010)

-With Washington, G-Dub, and Roosevelt-
They arrived at Marine HQ just in time for them to catch a wave of marines running to the jail to be reinforcements. The three of them quickly got rid of them. If they were to let any marines get past them they would fail their duty.
They entered the Marine HQ building loudly. Roosevelt was the loudest.
Hey tyrants! Sorry we're late but I really hate meetings! Roosevelt yelled.
That was extremely, and immensely stupid and lame, G-Dub commented. Bullets whizzed past his head, Dangerous too. I can't forget dangerous.
I'm inclined to agree, Washington said, judging Roosevelt's one-liner as he beat up a few soldiers. He was putting them down much slower then the other two.
So even the guy who doesn't even know me doesn't like my line. Well listen stranger, I'll have the last laugh when you fight these guys too slowly and get killed, Roosevelt said.
I suppose I should fight at my best, Washington said. He still had the heavy gauntlets on his person that was weighing him down too much for him to have a good fight. He lifted them off of his person then dropped them. They crashed through the floor then kicked up enough debris to make the fodder marines' eyes water and have them start coughing. Now Washington was in maximum overdrive decimating marine forces left and right.
Now what was that you said about me falling behind? Washington asked Roosevelt.
Nothing, Roosevelt said shamefully.
Don't challenge me like that again, Washington chastised Roosevelt.
-With Jefferson-
The tournament was coming close to an end. The last round of the Burley Big Daddy Lumberjack division was about to begin in 10 minutes.. Of course it was Jefferson against Jack Stump. A marine came running into the vicinity. He was out of breath.
"Sir!" He saluted Jack Stump.
"At ease," he said.
"I have a report sir. There's a group of two pirates at the jail. One is wearing a top hat and the other has a rare sword. They are trying to free the prisoners. Our troops have been useless against them. To make things worse, Roosevelt, G-Dub, and an unknown person, probably linked to the pirates at the prison are wreaking havoc at our HQ," The messenger reported.
"Hmm. The warden at the prison can take care of things himself. However I better straiten things out at HQ. Oh and one more thing, who is attacking the prison?" Jack Stump asked.
"Pirates, sir!" The marine said.
Jack Stump donned a pair of spiked gloves. The then punched the marine in the face, killing him, "We don't say that word here, marine,"
He got up to leave the vicinity. Jefferson heard everything and knew that it was his crew that was responsible for this. He drew his sword.
Jack Stump! Jefferson yelled.
"Oh, my opponent. Another time, I have business," Stump said. Jefferson blitzed in front of him.
Those pirates are my crew. You'll need to go through me to get to them, Jefferson said, flashing his sword.
"So be it. I'll win this tournament and kill a pirate," Jack Stump said inspecting his bloody, spiked gloves for defect. The two engaged in combat.


----------



## Chaos (May 25, 2010)

*Chalcedony*

Chalcedony was still laughing when he heard in another loud crash in the bar behind him, followed by another one and a scream of pain. "Oh joy of joys" he softly mumbled while trying to get his face straight again. He was after all a high standing noble of the island, and the public opinion of him actually mattered for lots of official shit and rulings. He felt a bit locked in on this island, not being able to show his true self without creating a huge fuss and a serious breach in etiquette and authority. His sigh was soft, he couldn't let the world know that all this shit was his doing.

Lost in thought, he almost ran into a man who was definitely trying to gain contact with him. The running left small to no room for other explanations. He started a sentence with a formal apology, but was cut off in the middle by the clearly excited man who introduced himself as Vissik Foehn, captain of the Chaos Mind pirates. Chalcedony envied and respected the man for his free lifestyle, and when his name was asked, he was more than courteous. "A good evening to you too, dear sir, I must admit I'm indeed the owner of this beautiful mess. Lord Chalcedony, at your service" He made a small formal bow before Vissik.

Vissik Foehn didn't look like a pirate, Chalcedony mused in his head. Of course, this meant nothing. He himself looked nothing like your average nobleman, still he was in charge of one of the biggest houses on the island. And yet, something about Vissik seemed out of place to him. With the rose glasses, purple scarf, top hat and wide cape he looked more of a wizard than a pirate. It was true that pirates came in all shapes and sizes, but Chalcedony had always seen pirates who weren't that far from the stereotype. "Since pirating is actually outlawed, I would really like to invite you to a place a little more private" Suddenly Chalcedony saw the faces of the people around them, forming a circle as if there was a fight going on. 

"Forgive me for this, good captain" Chalcedony grabbed Vissik's arm and pulled him trough the crowd, trough a few streets and into another bar, one that was still standing. He sat down and ordered a cup of tea, and whatever pleasure the captain enjoyed. In the crowded bar, they were safe to prying ears and eyes. "I'm sorry I had to do this, but there are always eyes on me out on the streets" He gave Vissik a slight wink when their drinks arrived. "Now, what was it you wanted to speak to me about?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 25, 2010)

*With the Hoax Pirates/Skypeia...*
Helen gazed in wonderment at the cloudy sea which stretched in every direction for as far as the eye could see. She had heard tales of this land, but to see it firsthand still left her in disbelief. 

The swordswoman leaned over the railing and skimmed her right hand along the cloudy substance that they were sailing upon. The cloud sea felt cold and soft to the touch but somehow retained a semi solid form. Helen figured she could probably walk across it's surface. 

"Pretty cool huh?" a voice asked her. 

Helen turned around and saw Robbie approaching her with a smirk on his face. "It's just like you said...an ocean in the sky," Helen told Robbie.

Robbie chuckled as he rested his elbows over the railing and gazed across the cloud sea. "What you didn't believe me when I said my old man was from the sky?" 

"Well of course I believed you," Helen responded, "But seeing and believing are two different things, aren't they?" 

Robbie nodded as if he knew this fact very well. "You got that right..." 

_12 years ago...
A group of kids surrounded Robbie as he lay on the floor, bleeding profusely from his nose. They all cruelly laughed at him in unison, a mean spirited laugh that echoed all around Robbie. A large boy, almost twice Robbie's size, loomed over him and pointed at his face. 

"Your pops is just a crazy old drunk!" the boy laughed at Robbie. 

Robbie glared at the larger boy and felt anger surge through his veins. "TAKE THAT BACK!!" Robbie screamed, suddenly leaping off the ground and charging the boy. 

The boy however easily sidestepped Robbie and tripped him back to the ground. Robbie fell chin first onto the ground, feeling his teeth clack together, followed by the taste of warm blood. He had bitten his tongue. 

"Eat dirt!" the bully laughed as he reached over to slam Robbie's face into the ground.  

"WHAT THE HELL'S GOIN ON HERE?!?!" a loud voice suddenly bellowed. 

All the children suddenly screamed in fear and scattered in every direction like cockroaches under an intense light. Robbie slowly sat up and saw his father Micah standing over him. He was a tall dark skinned man with a lean and athletic build. 

"What's the meaning of this boy!?" Micah asked with a stern face. 

Tears began to well in Robbie's eyes. "No one believes that you're from the sky. They all said you're just a crazy old drunk!"  

Micah laughed out loud in a fit. "Crazy old drunk huh? Well at least they got two out of three right!"   

Robbie began to cry, the tears falling profusely down his cheeks. Micah narrowed his eyes at his son. "Stop cryin and stand up. Have some pride!" Micah ordered Robbie. 

Robbie slowly got his feet and wiped his eyes with the backs of his hands. "But they don't believe you!" he yelled, "Don't you care?" 

Micah shrugged at his son. "Well who gives a flying flip what some fools think. Tell me son, do you believe me?" he asked Robbie simply. 

Robbie slowly nodded. He had seen the wonderful devices that his father had brought with him, devices that existed no where else on the seas. "Yeah..." 

"Well alright then!" Micah responded with a laugh. "Now get back home and fix yourself up before your mother comes back from the market. She'll have a heart attack if she sees you like that!" Micah turned around and walked towards the nearby road. 

"When are you going to take me to the sky...to your home!?" Robbie suddenly hollered at his father. 

Micah stopped in his tracks and looked back at his son with a grin. "The roads that lead there are dangerous. When you're older and strong enough I'll take you, I promise."

They never did go of course. Two years later they'd all be dead except for Robbie._

_Right here right now..._
"The only family I have left in the whole world, might be somewhere in this crazy place..." Robbie muttered in a low voice.


----------



## Pyro (May 25, 2010)

With the CFP:


Moab looked around as the rest of his crew began to pick out their oponents. "Alright Moab here's your time to shine. Lets find an easy one for you so that you can look good in front of your new crew. Hmmmm... big guy with the sword and the armor is taken. That's good, wouldn't really wanna fight that guy. The animal guy would probably just plain outnumber me, and probably smell bad too, so he's out. Derrick is taking the leader, that's good. Lets see who's left...."

Moab begins to look around and see's everyone already engaged in battle. Then all of a sudden he notices a small girl with a big sword in the back that aprarently seemed to be talking to herself looking very scared. "Bingo! We have a winner. A small scared girl with a sword she probably can't even lift! Good shit."

Moab walks up to the woman in the back of the fight. "Hello miss. I hate to have to be the one to tell you this but your little group here is about the get the shit kicked out of them. And I'll have you know, I'm the strongest of all of us. You really don't even have a chance. If I wanted to I could kill you all at once, but I like to hold back. Maybe if you just surrender now I'll let ya go, ya know since you're so cute and all."

The woman stares blankly back at Moab and he begins to wonder if she is in fact a mute. Then all of a sudden she screams at the top of her lungs. *"HOLY SHIT THIS GUY IS TRYING TO RAPE ME!" *

With this Tessa begins to get even more scared and her sword starts to catch on fire.

"HOLY SHIT A FLAMING SWORD. GET THE HELL AWAY FROM ME." Moab yells jumping back.

*"AHHH NOW THE RAPING MAN IS YELLING AT ME AHHHHHH!!!" *Tessa yells becoming even more scared as her sword and power grows larger and larger.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 25, 2010)

*Marinford...*
Clemens read the emergency report handed to her by her assistant, hot off the presses form Cipher Pol...

CP9 Squad Alpha:
Shichibukai Annie has entered combat with Devil Fruit Stealer Hawkins and Black Death Su Lin. Annie appears to be losing. Should we intervene? 

Clemens crumpled up the communique and shrugged without a hint of concern. "I hope the little blond bitch dies!"
*
Wyaton...*
"Say hello to Big Mama!" 

Annie pressed the trigger of the giant triple barreled bazooka, which she held over her right shoulder. Both Hawkins and Su Lin instinctively leaped away from what would no doubt be a powerful blast of energy. However all that came out of the bazooka, was a large translucent bubble which held a gray orb of liquid in the center.

"What the hell?!" Hawkins exclaimed in disbelief. 

The bubble rose high into the sky and popped with a whimper. Annie sighed and pressed a button on the bazooka, causing it to fold in on itself and morph into a small metal cube which she tossed into her coat pocket. 

"Are you mocking us Annie?!" Su Lin screamed shrilly from across the street. Her disease filled eyes began to glow jet black with an ebony liquid that began to leak out all of her pores.

Annie looked at her innocently. "Me, mock you? Now what would I have to mock you for sis...well except for that cheap weave, and that knockoff dress...you ever heard of moisturizer by the way?"

Su Lin spewed forth a black liquid out of her mouth. "Ew gross!" Annie exclaimed in disgust. 

*"Mimic!"* Hawkins cried with a pained look on his face. 

His eyes suddenly glowed black like Su Lin's. "Yeah _this is_ gross..." he muttered under his breath, before spewing forth the same black iquor out of his mouth. Both substances combined to form a giant column of the stuff. 

*"BLACK DEATH HYDRA!" * Su Lin shouted. 

The black liquid formed into a giant hydra like creature with three snake like heads. Annie quickly drew for her revolvers but felt a sudden painful twinge run up and down her spine. She dropped her guns and reflexively collapsed to the pavement. "Shit!" Annie cursed as she struggled to get back to a standing position, but it was as if her body wasn't under her control any longer. 

"Looks like my paralysis is finally taking hold!!" Su Lin laughed. 

The disease woman sent the giant Hydra towards the gunslinger. The giant disease filled monster quickly slithered across the street towards her, it's three heads swaying back and forth. Annie tried to stand up but all she could manage was to move her arms a bit. The Hydra towered over, dripping black ooze all around the street. 

"It's over!" Su Lin cackled in triumph. She waved her right hand at the Hydra to consume Annie, but the creature made no move and remained still. Su Lin waved her hand again more emphatically at it. "What's going on!" she exclaimed in confusion.

"Sorry, I can't do this..." Hawkins muttered from beside her. He held out both his hands towards the Hydra, nullifying Su Lin's control to a deadlock. 

"YOU BASTARD!!! HOW COULD YOU?!" Su Lin snarled at him. Just as she was about to move in on him, Annie spoke up. 

"Look up guys!" Annie interjected with a smirk. 

Both Su Lin and Hawkins gazed upwards towards the sky and their eyes widened. A humongous gray storm cloud hung over the entire street, exactly where Annie's bubble had popped. 

"Hmm...the weather man didn't say anythin' about rain," Annie said as thick gray drops began to fall all around them.


----------



## Pyro (May 25, 2010)

Chaos said:


> *Dean "Gouger" Spore*
> 
> Dean couldn't help but wonder why the hell his story only made the hyperactive girl more excited. Is it really a good thing to be torn to pieces by a huge ape? Dean didn't see the positive side on it, if it even had one. He decided that the girl was crazy. The others however didn't seem like the kind of people who would just randomly go cruise around with a psycho. The other girl, who was actually more of a woman, proved this with dropping the questions about certain death and actually assessing the situation.
> 
> ...





Gatrom looked around at the rest of his crew to see if they understood what was going on. All he really caught was that the two towns were fighting and had been for some time, and it would be extrememly difficult to retrieve their boat. Damn, he really liked that boat too. As he looked around he could tell that Rose had clearly stopped paying attention as soon as the new assassin had stopped talking about giant monkeys, Amelia had probably understood more than himself, and the final member was still unconsious.

"So, since you seem to know so much about what's all going on, is there anyway you could maybe talk with one of the towns to help us get our boat back? If not we're going to need to find some sort of treasure to buy a new one."


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2010)

*Vissik Foehn*

Vissik was hastedly pulled along the streets and into another nearby bar by this stranger, Lord Chalcedony. But he didn't mind, as formal apologies were issued once they had been seated and drinks were shared. Vissik slipped some of his own grape tinged rum into his tea and sipped away along with Chalcedony.

"Quite a rukus for someone bearing the title of lord," Vissik started to converse, "but that wasn't just for some kind of stupid material possesion, was it? No, it was for the sheer pleasure of enforcing the joys of chaos, wasn't it, Lord Chalcedony?"

Vissik could see it in the man's eyes, he had a distinct air of havoc about him. Not only that, his attire reflected the same kind of feeling. This man was strange, but not so much stranger than Vissik himself. I wonder what he can do, Vissik thought to himself. And thus Vissik led into his next request:

"How would you like to show me your abilities, Lord Chalcedony?" Vissik asked politely, "Here, using my power I've made the illusion of a wooden doll right over there. Please demonstrate on it, as you will cause no harm to anyone and will be free to do your worst! Just think of the illusion as _target_..."

Vissik lowered his glasses and his Hypno Hypno no Mi was in place. A wooden doll appeared in the middle of the bar, posed in a fighting position. Vissik then turned to the Bar Tender and said, "This should cover the furniture!" dropping a bag of Belli on the counter and turning to watch Chalcedony.


----------



## MrChubz (May 25, 2010)

-With Lincoln-
He had just finished asking every single prisoner what they were in for. They all told the truth. The murderers said they were in for murder and the ones who were in for stupid shit like saying the word pirate said so.
"YOU!" Boomed a voice, "You're the one responsible for this! As warden of this prison, I will not let you free the prisoners or ever leave this place again,"
Well of course you won't let me. It's your job to not let me. However you won't be able to stop me. I'm The Emancipator. I free the people who should be freed. It's what I do. I'm not about to let my perfect track record become blemished either, Lincoln said as he picked out a few various types of bullets then loaded his rifle with them.
"So it seems that we have a conflict," The Warden said, drawing his weapon, a sword.
Well of course we have a conflict. Did it honestly take you until now to figure it out or do you just take pleasure in stating the obvious? I mean honestly, did you think I came here to take you out on a date and cuddle afterward? Lincoln talked a lot of shit. Not only was he The Emancipator, he was also known for having a quick wit. Unlike Adam who just tossed around cheap insults, Lincoln liked to construct beautifully said paragraphs of insults.
"I will have no more from you!" The Warden yelled. He charged forward with his sword. Lincoln dropped a couple of pellets in front of him. Smoke dispersed from the pellets. The two had no way of knowing where the other was. This put Lincoln at the advantage. His eyes were much better then his enemy's. He was bound to be able to get in a few easy shots before he was found.
*Bam Bam Bam!*
Lincoln fired three shots, all hitting his enemy.
"You think a few bullets can take me down!?" The Warden yelled. Lincoln could now be seen. The Warden charged into attacking range. He swung his sword vigorously but he couldn't even manage to his Lincoln's top hat. For a sharpshooter, he was nimble.
Fun's over Nancy. I'll be sure to pay for your meal however there's no way I'm laying with you. You're just not the quality woman I'm looking for, Lincoln said to the Warden as he quickly retreated back.
*BOOM!*
The Warden's body blew apart. Lincoln had fired delayed explosive rounds. Guts flew like crazy. Most of them landed on the prisoners. Lincoln whistled Dixie as he got to work freeing the unjustly prisoned.


----------



## Candy (May 25, 2010)

_- Island X docks_ (A week later)

"So paul, is it ready?" James looked at his large ship manned by his new crew. "yea, its ready, paddle boat and all. You wont have to worry about sea kings either, its quite the work of art" Said paul after taking two puffs out of his cigar. JAmes took pauls and and shook it "thanks paul, I owe you one" Paul shooke back "No need, that 4 million you earned my town is really going to change things!" James stepped up onto his modified ship. "bye paul, by the way. I forgot to ask, but whats the closest island? In all the commotion, I forgot to ask." Paul put his hands in a cylinder around his mouth "Wyaton! its just south of here!"

- _Mid way to Wyaton_ (calm belt)

"You there, wheres the recent count of wanted posters, I need some muscle for this crew" The crew mate stood up strait and answered "Captain its in your cabin"  james walked into his cabin and picked up the stack of wanted posters off his desk. A Jack Calles caught his eye "Jack Calles, 19 million... intresting" james picked up the news paper:
*Notorious pirate Jack Calles caught in Wyaton*
"How convenient, looks like I have someone to break out of jail" 

- _Wyaton_

James ray strutted through wyaton with the bulk of his pirate crew following behind him, quite the sight to onlookers. He and his crew walked to the bounty office and found the poster with Jack Calles on it. This poster had an X through it, james ray slapped a clean wanted poster of Jack Calles strait onto the one with the X on it. "This should do just fine" muttered james.

They had just started to walk away when james heard something. "just what do you think you're doing." James turned around to see a giant marine with a sword on his back, behind him was a group of marines which matched the bulk of his own crew. "I just replaced the wanted posters, nothing else. They are soon to be out dated." The large marine stepped forward "I tuned that man in just a few days back, that Jack Calles. He tripped on a rock, my lucky day. And dont think youre off the hook, _Dr James Ray_" James look turned to one of surprise "Oh?" The marine stepped forward "You destroyed about a 4th of logue town and killed alot of marines, some of them men who used to be under my supervision" 

The marine pointed his finger at james "You may not have a bounty, but believe me you're wanted! Dont think that I, Marine Lt. Anderson will let this go easily." James looked him in the eye "Fire away men" Their bullets flew at Andersons Marine troop killing almost half of them, but Anderson himself had disappeared
He had shifted to the side "Return fire men" Before the marines fired james slyly said "Room"  the bullets flew into james' room, but his crew was not without casualties.

"Unforgivable, SORU" Anderson appeared in front of james, anger welled on his face. Andersons foot jutted at james' stomach at high speeds "*Iron!*". The foot made contact with the iron, but james' face cringed at the impact. andersons foot made a cracking noise to match the damage to james. His foot had been broken. "What now, huh? your foots broken, im fine."
james once again stood up strait "double Molotov!" The two bottles flew at anderson, he was able to dodge but wasn't above being singed.

"Dont think that you can beat me that easily..." anderson said in a soft voice. "Soru!" Anderson flew at james, visibly this time, he only had one foot to use. He pulled out his giant sword and hammered it down on james. "Katana." A katana flew out of james' room and into his hand to stop the attack "Ill match you blow for blow" While in the stale mate of swords james smiled "And then some. *needle storm!*" The needles coming out of james chest came in direct contact with anderson. 

Anderson came to ground sword and all "dont worry, you'll live." James picked up andersons navy jacket and drew a skull and cross bones on it with paint next to the bounty office. He took off his old jacket and put on the new one as he walked with his crew down to the marine HQ of Wyaton Island.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 25, 2010)

*Wyaton...*
Annie couldn't help but smirk as the giant cloud above them, her own specially designed cloud, rained down drops of a dark gray liquid all over the street. Both Hawkins and Su Lin both stared in disbelief at the cloud and then at the rain drops soaking them. 

"What is this?!" Su Lin demanded of Annie.

Annie sat up slowly and winked at Su Lin. "You ever heard of concentrated liquid seastone?" she asked. 

Su Lin's black eyes widened in surprise. "Seastone? But I don't feel weak." 

Meanwhile an expression of realization appeared across Hawkins face. "You're going to-"

Before he could finish, Annie reached into her leather gun belt and produced a silver grenade which she tossed at their feet. The grenade exploded into a thick gas, enveloping both Su Lin and Hawkins. 

"NOOOOO!!" Su Lin howled from within the smoke. 

As the smoke cleared, the tiny drops of liquid seastone which had soaked their clothes and skin, suddenly thickened and coagulated into a hard black substance that covered their bodies. Su Lin's black disease filled eyes suddenly dissipated to their normal green hue, and the giant black Hydra in the middle of the street melted into a harmless mass of gray goo.

"I CAN'T USE MY POWERS!!!" Su Lin screamed, before falling limply to the floor.  

"Oh the wonders of modern technology!" Annie chuckled. This particular round was her special creation and her greatest achievement. Though it lacked a certain explosive quality that she relished. 

Meanwhile Hawkins merely sighed with a slight frown, his Devil Fruit powers also nullified by the seastone. Annie grimaced as she got to her feet, using the last of her reserves. She figured she had little time left before the disease in her body totally paralyzed her. 

Annie slowly limped towards Hawkins and Su Lin as the rain around them sputtered out and the cloud began to dissipate into thin wisps of smoke. "I'M GOING TO KILL YOU ANNIE DO YOU HEAR ME!!" Su Lin snarled at Annie from the ground. "THIS ISN'T OVER!!!" 

The gunslinger nodded at her with a tired face. "It's never over..." she retorted, before kicking Su Lin in the face and knocking her out cold. 

Annie then locked eyes with Hawkins, the man who helped kill her younger brother so long ago. "I was done. Why did you stop her from killing me?" she asked him with a blank face. 

Hawkins looked down at the ground hesitantly before answering. "Because it was the least I could do after what I did to your brother..." he muttered, then looked her in the eyes to show his sincerity. 

Annie's face remained blank however and she didn't answer, couldn't answer. Instead she turned her back to him and reached inside her leather coat, producing a baby den den mushi. "I've got him, plus an extra surprise," she said into the snail. Annie shut off the den den mushi and looked back at Hawkins. 

"Are you really dieing?" she asked. 

Hawkins nodded wordlessly. "It won't matter now that you've caught me. It's Impel Down for me now huh?" 

Annie shook her head as a squad of Marines and black suited agents raced down the streets towards them. "Nope I think Impel Down is the last place they're going to send you," she replied cryptically.


----------



## MrChubz (May 25, 2010)

-With Lincoln-
He grabbed the keys then freed the people they wanted to. They all rejoiced, thanked Lincoln, then cursed Jack Stump, the man who made these ludicrous laws. Lincoln modestly accepted the thanks then left the prison to meet-up with Adam. When he went outside he viewed a different scene then he expected. He saw Adam on the ground taking a nap. He was surrounded by all sorts of bodies that may or may not still have been alive.
Adam wake up! Lincoln shouted as he shook Adam's body.
Lincoln? I was having a great dream about finding a treasure and you had to wake me up. Go and be an ass somewhere else, Adam said to Lincoln. He rolled over and attempted to fall back asleep.
Why are there no marines Adam? Lincoln said, still shaking Adam's body.
I don't know, nor do I care. They just stopped coming, Adam told Lincoln. Once again he tried to go back to sleep.
Wake up Adam, we still have work to do! The man responsible for all of this is Jack Stump. He sort of like The Scourge, but with a better army. I know where to find him too, Lincoln informed Adam.
Good god Lincoln. What happened to your mind as a child that you won't allow a man to sleep? You're an adult. Take care of this guy yourself, Adam said.
You're too damn hard headed for your own good. I'll drag you if I need to, Lincoln said, grabbing Adam's wrist.
Do whatever you want. Just let me sleep, Adam, once again closing his eyes and relaxing. Lincoln walked, dragging Adam by the wrist as he slept.
-With Jefferson-
Jefferson and Jack Stump had been fighting for awhile now. Neither side had a scratch on them. Jack Stump was breathing heavily. Jefferson was yawning.
Is this the best you can do? Jefferson asked.
"Shut up! I'm not serious yet!" Stump yelled in anger. He charged at Jefferson and punched wildly. Jefferson leaned back on his sword and dodged with minimum effort.
Why is it that the tyrants are always weak? Jefferson asked. He seemed to be talking to himself. This only made Jack Stump more pissed off. He punched faster and harder. Jefferson took his weight off of his sword and actually put some effort into his movements, You're only going to tire yourself out. It's clear you can't beat me. Just forfeit in shame and leave this island. Have them send a better leader then you, Jefferson suggested.
"Shut up! You haven't landed a hit on me either!"
That's because I haven't even swung my sword. However if you insist I'll end this right now, Jefferson held his sword in an attacking stance. One moment Jack Stump was standing. The next moment Jefferson slashed his sword. The third moment Jack Stump was on the floor. Jefferson won.
Lincoln and Adam entered the vicinity just in time to see Jefferson yawning over Jack Stump's body.
"Jack Stump...has been defeated?" The announcer said, unsure. Lincoln couldn't believe it. Adam was still asleep.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2010)

*Chalcedony, Mirrorball Island*

Chalcedony took a drink of the steaming tea in front of him. The captain, who he had only met a few minutes ago, already seemed perfectly at place in his company. Chalcedony was very interested in the man, and quite happy he had crossed his path. The captain started speaking again, about his particular brand of chaos. Chalcedony laughed hartily.

"You're quite a sharp gentleman, mr. Foehn. I would almost say you're psychic. I do indeed enjoy chaos and disorder a lot, but I wouldn't mind if you didn't spread even more rumors than those who are already going around." He looked Vissik in the eyes, trying to fiugre out the man's motives and methods. It was not everyday some stranger walked up to you and told you more about your personality than most of your family even knows. Chalcedony got more intrigued with the minute about what this man had to offer.

The next question also hit Chalcedony square. He wasn't used to people who were to the point. Mirrorball island politics, like most of the world's politics, revolved strongly around limpdicked people who seemed to be unable just to say what they wanted to say, and had to weave an intricate and cryptic story around the facts so that no one -not even themselves- knew what the hell they were saying anyway. Another thing that he realised was that this man was a Devil Fruit user, just like himself. This encounter turned more interesting with every second.

"You're quite straightforward, good captain. That's a trait that is quite rare in this modern world. I salute you for it. As for your question, since you covered the expense already, it would be quite rude of me to refuse." He winked at the barkeep, who was obviously scared out of his mind since a stranger had offered him money for the destruction of his furniture. The man kept glancing back and forth at the chairs and tables in his bar, as if they could explode any second. Chalcedony chuckled. The man had a reason to be afraid.

"I would like for you to act as if you don't know who's doing this. This bar has quite a better standing than the one I trashed before, and thus I wouldn't like the people to know I deliberately and without reason started trashing things" He said in a calm tone as he started to gather some power within him. "Please enjoy the show" Chalcedony took a small sip from his tea as the wooden doll started floating, then flying in a slow circle. 

Chalcedony smiled at his obviously impatient counterpart as he widened the orbit and raised the speed of the flight. The doll floated faster than a running person now. The smile spread a bit more as the doll reached the velocity of a horse. He enlargened the orbit once more, bringin the thing in smashing range. The doll rammed into a table with two customers, sending them both sprawling to the ground, the table rammed in two pieces. Chalcedony just smiled and sipped his tea as the fallen chairs joined the doll in it's destructive orbit, smashing into pillars, walls and more tables. The barkeep, his face white with fear had ducked beneath the counter. The whole bar was being smashed to pieces.

"I think I should end this now." The dancing furniture was thrown al around, knocking another hole into the wall and sending the last few customers crawling for the door. In the midst of the chaos sat Chalcedony, still sipping his tea and Vissik, their table being the only unscathed furniture in the whole bar. "I hope you liked my display"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 26, 2010)

Pyro said:


> Gatrom looked around at the rest of his crew to see if they understood what was going on. All he really caught was that the two towns were fighting and had been for some time, and it would be extrememly difficult to retrieve their boat. Damn, he really liked that boat too. As he looked around he could tell that Rose had clearly stopped paying attention as soon as the new assassin had stopped talking about giant monkeys, Amelia had probably understood more than himself, and the final member was still unconsious.
> 
> "So, since you seem to know so much about what's all going on, is there anyway you could maybe talk with one of the towns to help us get our boat back? If not we're going to need to find some sort of treasure to buy a new one."



Something suddenly occurred to Amelia as she listened to Gatrom's explanation. He clearly laid all the details, who, what, where, when, but he had missed the arguably the most important detail, the why. 

"Wait hold on one second," she interjected towards Dean. "You didn't even say why both your towns are fighting. It's been going on for a long time, but you didn't mention the cause." 

Rose however shrugged with disinterest. She really didn't care. Civil wars were usually fought over stupid things anyhow. The only thing she fought for was the freedom to do whatever she wanted, and not having anyone telling her what she could or couldn't do. 

"I Just wanna get our boat back, and get one of those awesome talking Numaruma's to join our Pirate crew!" she stated emphatically.


----------



## Franky (May 26, 2010)

*Vissik Foehn, Mirrorball Island*

Vissik quietly sipped tea as his host made a most chaotic mess out of the poor Bar Keep's bar. He chuckled just a little as a satisified smile creeped across his face. He watched with delight as the wooden furniture flew around the room, along with what was only an illusion, and smashed everything to pieces.

"Oh my, good lord," sighed Vissik, sipping more of is grape rum-spiked tea, "I think I may as well pay this Bar Tender more than I originallly intended, as that was quite the show!"

Vissik clapped slowly as he spoke. He suddenly removed his Rose Glasses and slipped them in his coat pocket. He turned to the Bar Tender and spoke to Chalcedony.

"Now, I would like to display to you my powers, young man!" Vissik stated, looking the man in the eye.

The man blinked once, rubbed his eyes, and exclaimed: "MONEY! MONEY EVERYWHERE! I'M RICH I'M RICH!!!"

"You see, according to my illusion, produced by my Hypno Hypno no Mi, he sees nothing but money raining down around him, making him mad with greed... but, watch now, as I take total control over his sense of touch..."

The Bar Tender suddenly stopped cheering and screamed in pain. He fell to the floor with a thud, knocking over both of the two gentlemans' drinks as he grasped for support. He fainted on the spot.

Vissik looked back at Cahlcedony, slipping on his glasses and lifting his cane and pointing it at Chalcedony.

"Now then, on to the climax... Lord Chalcedony, would you like to discard your life here on Mirrorball Island and join my pirate crew, the Chaos Mind Pirates?" Vissik asked with a smirk.


----------



## Franky (May 26, 2010)

*Surrai Inart, Wyaton*

Surrai Inart walked slowly down the street, kicking up dust as he went. His unbuttoned dress-shirt wavered slowly in the wind as he ran a hand through his black hair. He balled his fist and gripped hard, ready for a good-morning brawl.

"Heh... I think I'll go to the Marine Prison and find strong prisoners to fight... I wonder if anyone is on Death Row today..." Surrai muttered to himself, shoving his hands in his pockets, throwing a bag over his shoulder and walking off towards the Marine Prison Base of Wyaton.

As he walked on, he heard some noise behing him. A slendor but muscular man with blonde hair was fighting Marine Lt. Anderson. Surrai decided to observe, slowly drifting backwards towards his destination.

"That guy... he's got balls to fight Anderson... I wonder who he is?" Surrai said, talking to himself again.

"Oh, that's the pirate captain from Logue Town, Dr. James Ray sonny!" informed an old man who owned a roadside fruits market. Surrai had stopped by the other day and had helped him fix his cart and organize his fruit.

"Dr. James Ray, eh?" Surrai replied, "He seems good... maybe I'll challenge him on my quest to become number one someday... but not today, he seems busy..."

And so, Surrai continued to the Marine Base. But, once he had arrived, the Marines would not allow him entry to see the prisoners on account of he didn't have the authority to execute the Death Row prisoners, and there was always the threat of the prisoners escaping.

"Look, either let me in, or I'll have to use you all as warm-up..."

"Us? Warm-up?" cried a Marine soldier, "Ha! You're just a no-name miscrient! You can't beat any of us, you _weakling_!"

That word, _weakling_... Surrai disgusted it. Just being called this, especially by someone who didn't know just how powerful Surrai was, enraged him greatly. He hadn't intended to go all out, but now his hand had been forced.

"You're all... dead..." Surrai said, taking a deep breath and panting a little, "Ancient Zoan: Model Giganotosaurus!!!"

Surrai's body enlarged greatly. His skin turned to scales, his arms shortened and his legs thickened, both his hands and feet turned to claws. His head grew longer and more narrow, his teeth became razor sharp and his eyes became wild and fierce. In the end, he transformed into the extinct Dinosaur, a Giganotosaurus. His body was now 13 meters in length, weighing about 13 tons.

Surrai let off a monstrous roar that ripped through the very air and flung Marines to the ground. Surrai knocked away Marines crowding his backside with his powerful tail, then, in one swift motion, Surrai swung his head downward and ripped off the head of a Marine soldier, tearing it to shreds with his teath and swallowing it whole.

"WHO'S NEXT?!" Surrai roared, glaring at the Marines.


----------



## Candy (May 26, 2010)

_- Wyaton_

James' new marine jacket he had stolen from anderson glistened in the sun as he strode along the road to the marine base. In perfect formation he and his crew walked through the town, striking fear into those who watched. Then, out of nowhere, james and his crew heard a roar. *RROOOAAARRR!!!! *

James knew that nothing he could have seen before could make a noise like that, it was far too loud. They entered the top of the hill just in time to see a giant dinosaur rip a marines head off, the blood flew everywhere. "Men, we are in sniping distance, we have to take this opportunity. I dont know what that huge thing is, but at least it got the majority of the marines out of the base. Take out your rifles and steady your hands! this is our chance!"

The crew took out their rifles and opened fire on the helpless marines, one by one they feel prey to the monstrous custom rifles james had made for his crew. BANG BANG BANG

"Im going to take care of that thing in front off the base, and dont worry about shooting me by accident, I have my Devil fruit." The crew stopped firing for a second "Yes, Captain!" they all shouted in unison, they then continued shooting.

James then began to dash to the base using his almost inhuman speed he had built up. "Surprise Rilfe!" said james as he neared the marine base. He lined up the sights with where he thought the monsters head would be, and fired a shot "Piercing shot!"


----------



## Franky (May 26, 2010)

*Wyaton, Marine Base*

_Hmph... a bullet... pathetic..._ Surrai thought to himself. Just milliseconds before Dr. James Ray's bullet pierced his skull, he shrank down to only Half-Zoan form. His tail shortened a bit, his skin remained scaley, but his arms and legs returned to normal length, but more bulky. Bending down in a running stance, he clicked the weights off of his wrists and ankles.

In a flash Surrai dashed at James Ray, almost too quickly to be seen. Any bullets coming his way either missed or were blocked by the iron plating under his shirt. Surrai didn't want to harm this man, though, since he had only been shooting at him in full zoan form, but anymore and he might be in for a pounding!

"I can understand shooting a dinosaur, but stop shooting me damnit!" growled Surrai, reaching for James Ray's arm with his Seastone glove.


----------



## Candy (May 26, 2010)

_- Wyaton marine base_

James was stunned, he had seen his first zoan form Devil fruit user ever. James assumed that what he was in now was his half-way form. And that beast was running at him, counter-able. However the beast had said not to shoot at him, could he be trustworthy?

James went half and half "Katana" He said softly. The sword came strait into his hand, he now had something to defend himself with that wasn't a gun. "I dont touch you, you dont touch me." said james as his sword came in contact with the sea stone on the mans gloves.


----------



## Franky (May 26, 2010)

*Wyaton Marine Base*

"Understandable," Surrai replied, letting go of James' sword once he caught it, "Anyway, let's get out of this mess first, and talk later!"

With that, Surrai went full-zoan again and turned around so that his head was facing James Ray. With a swift whip of his mighty tail, he cracked the necks of the majority of what was left of the Marines, killing anyone daring to challenge him. While he was fending them off, he noticed a Marine coming at James Ray to slice him in two, and James didn't seem to notice.

"WATCH YOUR BACK!" roared Surrai, swooping down and tearing away half of the Marine's body, slathering the ground in crimson.


----------



## Candy (May 26, 2010)

Franky said:


> *Wyaton Marine Base*
> 
> "Understandable," Surrai replied, letting go of James' sword once he caught it, "Anyway, let's get out of this mess first, and talk later!"
> 
> ...



"Ha! you watch yours!" James smiled, he hadn't felt this invigorated in awhile. He quickly turned around and pulled two pistols out of his room "Surprise pistols!" He shot every shot in both clips, loading them into the marines. He had just enough to finish them all off. They feel to the ground like puppets with their strings pulled out.

"Men! Hold your position and give us back up from afar in-case anything happens!" shouted james at his crew on top of the hill.  "So, dinosaur, this mess is over, and we have some time before I spring a certain prisoner. Lets talk."


----------



## Franky (May 26, 2010)

*Wyaton Marine Base*

Surrai sighed and shrank back down to his human form and dusted off his clothes. He walked over to his bag, which he'd thrown aside for the battle, reached in and pulled out two water bottle. He tossed one at James Ray.

"Here, drink up... you must be thirsty," Surrai claimed, taking a large gulp of water and sighing loudly, "anyway, you said you were here to break out a certain prisnor, eh?"

Surrai stared into the man's eyes. He could tell a strong contender when he saw one, and James was officially one of'em. _The guys has guts..._, thought Surrai. He sat down, cross-legged, and invited James to sit down with him.

"Well, no matter who your alledged prisoner is, I just want to train on some of the Death Row criminals in there... so as long as he's not on the dead-list, I guess I could help you break into the jail, but only if you can help me get out when I'm done!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 26, 2010)

*Wyaton...*
Annie sat in a heap on the curb of the street. She quietly observed as a squad of Marines and Cipher Pol locked up Hawkins and Su Lin into seastone lined cages, propped onto a large unmarked wagon. Hawkins and she locked eyes as they hauled the man into the cage. She could see the genuinely sorry look on his face, which was so unlike his old self. Annie quickly turned away however and looked down at the curb. She knew she should feel happy for capturing the bastard that killed her brother, but somehow this felt like a hollow victory.

"Excellent work Shichibukai Annie. We knew someone of your elite caliber could get this job done," a black suited agent told her in a business like voice. 

Annie waved him off with an annoyed look. "Screw you fella!" she muttered. 

The agent remained impassive and gestured at the wound in her midsection where Su Lin had dug in her dagger. "You look like you need medical aid. Let me get you a-"

"Get a clue and scram!" Annie suddenly shouted at him. She then pointed her index finger at his forehead, mimicking a gun. "Give me some space or I'm gonna put a bullethole between your eyes!"  

The agent bristled slightly at the killing intent in her voice and nodded. "You're expected on the ship bound for Mariejois within the hour. The ship will be docked near the local Marine base," he responded in the same business like voice, before walking away and boarding the wagon which held Hawkins and Su Lin.

Annie watched as they drove away. All around the destroyed city street, bystanders nervously surveyed the entire scene, some staring at her with fearful faces. However one young man, about no older then fourteen, stared at her with a look of disgust. He wore a torn black t-shirt with a white skull and cross bones design on the front. 

"Real Pirates don't serve the government! Why did you betray the spirit of the Unnamed Crew?!"

"Bartho my god don't say that!!" screamed an older woman in her thirties at the boy. She quickly grabbed him up and pulled him away. 

"It's true she's a government dog!!" cried the boy. 

Annie sighed and slowly got back to her feet. _Is that what they think of me?_ she thought to herself. Again she couldn't blame them. She had become exactly that, a government dog. 

Nearby she could see a squad of remaining Marines suddenly gather together. "We need to get back to the base!" one of them ordered, and they quickly ran off.

Annie slowly walked down the street towards the Marine Base. She wanted to get off this island, and never see it, or even think about it again, if she could. The entire place was filled with bad memories.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2010)

Estervina, Mirrorball Island

The fresh scent of confusion surrounded the pale girl as she walked down the street. Her long, flowing hair with white highlights stood out in the crowd of commoners and caused many stares. Worry was on her face, her hair was messy from searching all over the island for a pirate named Vissik. She approached another street merchant.

"Excuse me, do you know a pirate by the name of 'Vissik'? He looks like this, I think..." She held up a poster of him, the bounty part of it was cut off. He nodded.

"Yes, in fact he's causing a huge mess in this bar over here. I keep hearing these screams and yells and it's startin' to worry me. I wouldn't recommend you go in there, Miss," He said. She smiled.

"I'll be fine! Thank you!" She headed for the bar entrance. Confidence spread across her face. She finally found the person she had been looking for. She opened the swinging door, opening her mouth to say something just as her foot caught on the floorboards and made her fall flat on her face.

"Oww..." She moaned. Vissik was chatting to another pirate and heard her fall over. He glanced over his shoulder and chuckled at her misfortune.

"My, what a clumsy girl!" She recovered slowly and brushed off the dirt from her outfit. She looked down at her knee and saw it was bleeding.

"Oh! No!" She bent over and placed her hand on her knee, she waited a few seconds and retracted, a smooth red coat covering the small wound and eliminating the stinging pain. She stood up straight and looked around, not recognizing Vissik's back while he talked to the other pirate.

"I'm looking for Vissik Foehn. If... he's... here..." She trailed off as she felt eyes bore into her. She shrank a little into herself and started to twidle her fingers.


----------



## Candy (May 26, 2010)

Franky said:


> *Wyaton Marine Base*
> 
> Surrai sighed and shrank back down to his human form and dusted off his clothes. He walked over to his bag, which he'd thrown aside for the battle, reached in and pulled out two water bottle. He tossed one at James Ray.
> 
> ...



James took to a seat on the ground and picked up a water bottle and open the white cap "Im actually trying to free a man named Jack Calles, hes got a bounty of 19 million. Quite alot for this area." James took a long gulp of water, he hadn't drunken anything since they docked at the port. 

"ahhhh, thats good water" James put the water bottle on the ground and wiped his mouth with the sleeve of andersons navy coat that he had stolen. "You can thrash around at marine HQs all you want, but if you really want to find strong people, you look outside the prisons as a pirate."

"The strong people are the ones that dont get caught and put in prison, theres thousands stronger then you and me." Jack pointed to him then himself. "what i'm trying to infer, is that you should travel along with me as a pirate." James picked up the water and started gulping again.


----------



## Franky (May 26, 2010)

*Vissik Foehn, Mirrorball Bar*

"So, you're looking for me?" Vissik asked, raising his hand and offering the girl a drink, "What bussiness do you have with me, young lass? And what did you do to your wound, I mean, what kind of Devil's Fruit have YOU acquired, it's quite obvioius really that you have one!"

Vissik pulled up one of the few chairs that hadn't been destroyed in the demonstration and bade the girl a seat. She sat down quickly and he pushed her in, as a gentleman always should. He then returned to his seat and continued talking.

"Could it be that you wish to join my crew? Well, I can always use another crewmate... just show me your powers and I'll consider it!"


----------



## Franky (May 26, 2010)

*Surrai Inart, Wyaton Marine Base*

"Man... you've got some balls asking a guy you've just met to join your crew... hmm... fine, I'll join, but you'll have to prove your strength as a captain to me by helping me get in and out in this Marine Base alive and free!" Surrai stated his demands, finishing off his water and offering James Ray a handshake to seal the deal.

But, while James Ray considered, Surrai sensed something using the powerful smell of the Giganotosaurus. One of his special talents was being able to do so while in human form. He stood up and looked in the direction of the smell, ready for a fight.

"Someone's coming... a girl by the smell... one's who recently battled..." deduced Surrai, using his keen sense of smell, "Hurry up... I think we may be in for a fight, James Ray!!"


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2010)

*Estervina, Mirrorball Bar*

Estervina sensed something very unsettling about Vissik. His gentlemanly manner was kind, yet there was something behind it that made her cringe. It was his eyes. They kept flickering back and forth between one emotion to another. She took a moment to think of how to show him her power, trying to do so in a way that wasn't too gruesome or boastful.

"My power is to control blood outside the human body. It's... not exactly the cleanest power... but it's powerful still! I can stop bleeding in wounds and I can make weapons out of it!" She paused, trying to stop herself from going overboard in explaining her power. Vissik's aura was still kind yet wavered with a very small hint of impatience. She gulped and lowered her eyes.

"Um... I suppose you want to see my power..." She reached to her leg and brought out one of her knives. She held her hand over the table and made a smooth, clean cut along her palm. The blood dripped out quickly and levitated above the table. She put her knife away and smooth the wound on her hand over with hardened blood. She stared at the floating blood ball and made it change into a gun. Vissik watched calmly, his eyes staring at the weapon. Her eyes flickered to the wall, a bullet shot out of it, blowing a fist sized hole into the wall. She collected the blood in her hand then shivered.

"I just remembered I could have just used my stored blood... ohh..." She dropped her head, mentally beating herself for being so forgetful. Her blood slid down the table and behind her back, seeping into one of her gourds.


----------



## Franky (May 26, 2010)

*Vissik, Mirrorball Bar*

Vissik could sense the girl's tension, but he was also amazed with her abilities. _This ability could be quite useful!_ He thought to himself. He quietly sipped his tea and sighed before speaking.

"HA! Come now, lass, no need to be intimidated! I won't bite, and I don't believe my friend here will either!" Vissik laughed, trying to break some of the tension, "By the way, I never got your name... what might it be, my lady?"

Vissik still couldn't believe that such a peculiar girl could possess such a grand and magnificent power. He truly wanted to let her join his crew, and he knew she would, too. He just needed her name to enlist her amongst his ranks. He took another sip of tea while she contemplated the matter, waiting for her response.


----------



## Candy (May 26, 2010)

Franky said:


> *Surrai Inart, Wyaton Marine Base*
> 
> "Man... you've got some balls asking a guy you've just met to join your crew... hmm... fine, I'll join, but you'll have to prove your strength as a captain to me by helping me get in and out in this Marine Base alive and free!" Surrai stated his demands, finishing off his water and offering James Ray a handshake to seal the deal.
> 
> ...



"Men, get down here! NOW!" The men rushed down the hill at full speed, but it would still take awhile. He turned to the dino-man "This just might be your first fight aboard the Everlong pirate crew, be prepared" James had just thought of the name off the top of his head, he was mildly proud of himself.

James pulled two pistols out of his room, they swung strait into his hands. He quickly checked to make sure all the bullets had been modified correctly. Moments after he had finished his crew had made it to him. "Men, go into the marine HQ base, there are no marines left; so make it your own! Get to the top of the base and wait for my signal." James looked back at dino-man "I hadnt seemed to have caught your name, could you enlighten me?"


----------



## Franky (May 26, 2010)

*Surrai Inart, Wyaton Marine Base*

"Oh yeah, forgive me," Surrai started, "I am Surrai Inart, the man with unparralled might!"

Surrai stood back-to-back with James. They were both ready for the impending presence that they felt on the horizon.

"Everlong Pirates huh? Nice name, I like it! now then, get ready, she's closing in... we should be able to see her soon!"

Surrai spit on the ground and tightened his fists. He didn't want to reveal his abilities off the bat, so he held himself in human form awaiting the oncoming enemy, who seemed to be moving quite slowly.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2010)

*Estervina, Mirrorball Bar*

His words shot into her brain like an arrow. Shock fill her body. She sat rigid as a statue, staring straight into his face. Her heart raced with adrenaline.

_Oh my goodness! I'm... I'm going to join a pirate crew!! This is... this is amazing! He wants my name! Oh, my name... hm!!

*Oh for gods sakes, you freakin' wuss! It's too words plus, what, six? 'Hi! I'm Estervina Mikazuki. I'll gladly join your crew!' Maybe you should let me talk, pansy.*

Shut up! I can handle it myself._

"My name is Estervina Mikazuki. I'll gladly join your cake!" She said happily, then froze. Her smile was still on her face, but inside, she was screaming.

_Did I just say cake?! Oh no! He'll take me as a fool! I'll never join a pirate crew and learn how to be a proper fighter! Oh what did I just do!?

*This is why you should have let me talk-*

Shut up!_ She slapped herself on the forehead.

"I'm so s-sorry! I-It's just my n-nerves! I get r-really nervous really easily!" She blinked several times, stuttering over her words as she panicked.


----------



## Franky (May 26, 2010)

*Vissik Foehn*

"... Why yes! Ha! You can join our 'cake'!" Vissik exclaimed, laughing himself to tears, "This here is Chalcedony, he's the icing and I'm the strawberries, you can be the gumdrops! HAHAHAH!!!"

He wiped the tears from his face, stopping himself when he saw how uneasy that made her. He offered her his hand as a welcoming to the crew. "Anyway, I noticed you were arguing with yourself... do you perhaps have a split-personality, Estervina?"

Vissik looked her in the eye. He could see her inner turmoil at one glance, and that there was some kind of evil being within her mind. He didn't want to understand it, or even how to release, dare he ever need to. So, he decided to leave it be and discarded the thought for now, but he still wondered if she actually had one or not. He could see the sweat drip from her face, as she was just that nervous it seemed. She kept shaking so he offered her some gentle words.

"Look, whatever is going on inside you, just relax, you're fine!" He explained, "Don't worry, I gladly welcome you, Estervina Mikazuki, into the Chaos Mind Pirates! May you share the bounties of chaos with Chalcedony and myself!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 26, 2010)

*Wyaton...*
Annie could see the high steel gray tower of the Marine base, looming in the distance. The giant navy blue, seagull like symbol, emblazoned across the tower, did little to assuage her belief that she had turned into nothing more then a government pawn. All she wanted to do now was get back to Mariejios and show them what a good little Shichibukai she's been. Maybe then they'd leave her alone, she thought to herself, and allow her to rip off the blasted metal collar around her neck. Not being able to use her mantra was a bitch and a half. 

As the gunslinger approached the outer perimeter of the base, she could already sense that something was amiss. The squad of Marines that she had seen back in town, were quickly arming up, and seemed frantic in their movements. They all however stiffened up and became deathly pale when they saw her. 

"What's the matter with you mooks?" she asked them curiously. 

"Pirates are attacking the base," a nervous Ensign said. 

"Who?" Annie asked off handedly, not really interested though.

"Not sure, but they're tough," the Ensign replied. 

"That's nice..." Annie shrugged, and she continued onwards. 

"Aren't you going to do something?! It's your job to handle Pirates like these!" he called after her. 

Annie flipped him the bird with the back of her right hand as she walked on. "How I do my job is my business fella!" she replied.

"We'll tell those Cipher Pol agents that you refused to cooperate with us!" the Ensign suddenly blurted out, his body trembling at the thought that he was threatening a Shichibukai.   

Annie stopped in her tracks and looked back at the Marine with a pitiless glare. The Ensign quickly turned tail and ran in the opposite direction. Annie spit on the ground in annoyance and headed towards the heart of the base.  

A minute later she came upon two men who she assumed were the Pirates causing all this ruckus. The inert bodies of Marines lay scattered all about the base grounds. Somehow she got the feeling that they both had sensed her coming. Annie looked at the two men with a focused stare, the left side of her face covered by a long strand of her ash blond hair. She had no clue if they knew who she was, but if they were smart, or valued their lives, they damned well should. 

"Wowie you guys really put a number on these mooks. You two must be really strong!" she said in an impressed voice, though not really. Then Annie sighed, knowing that she'd have to do what was necessary. She had little choice at this point.
_
Oh how the mighty have fallen_, she thought inwardly.  

"But something tells me your journey to fame and glory ends right here...right now," she added. "Name's Annie by the way..." she added almost as an afterthought, her demeanor becoming grim and intense.


----------



## Franky (May 26, 2010)

*Surrai Inart*

"Are you threatening me?! Surrai shouted in rage at this girl's erogant stature, "Girlie, I'm warning you, Marine lapdog... DON'T FUCK WITH ME!!!" Surrai wanted to charge at her, but he heldfast, knowing how idiotic it would be to charge at an unknown enemy of such obvious strength.

A bead of sweat fell from Surrai's chin and dropped to the dirt. He had never felt such a strong presence. Was this really the kind of opponent he wanted to face? Would she, this Annie, end his dream here and now as she said? He decided no, strengthening his resolve, ready to get serious. He would beat her and strengthen his reputation!

"Actually, you know what, you're just some Marine Lapdog, collared to the World Government with a leash that you're too afraid to let go of, because you know that the Marines would chase you down and take you out if you did! You just don't have the guts! You know it's true, there's no denying it, I can tell by your aura! YOU'RE JUST A RAPID DOG CHAINED UP BY THE MARINES THAT NEEDS TO BE PUT DOWN AND OUT OF YOUR PATHETIC EXSISTANCE!!!!!" Roared Surrai.


----------



## Candy (May 27, 2010)

Franky said:


> *Surrai Inart*
> 
> "Are you threatening me?! Surrai shouted in rage at this girl's erogant stature, "Girlie, I'm warning you, Marine lapdog... DON'T FUCK WITH ME!!!" Surrai wanted to charge at her, but he heldfast, knowing how idiotic it would be to charge at an unknown enemy of such obvious strength.
> 
> ...



"Quiet! and thats a F***ing order, Dont make her mad. Shes a freaking warlord of the sea." James took one second to stare down surrai, but then quickly pointed his pistols at annie. "You better toughen up surrai, we're gonna get injured very badly"

James pulled the trigger on both of his guns, the modified explosion bullets flew out of the barrel at annie. _Lets see what this warlord has to ofter_ thought james


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 27, 2010)

*Wyaton...*
Annie looked at the man blankly as he raged at her. It was very brave and yet also very stupid. The incredible irony however was that his words had hurt her more then anything else he probably could physically muster against her. He actually reminded her a bit of her old crewmate Shin, the fool, and all his talk of honor. She didn't show how much it affected her however and kept a calm and composed face. 

It was so easy to judge though. This fella hasn't been to the New World, lost his crew, or had his homeland threatened with destruction. So easy to judge, she reminded herself inwardly. 

_But he's still right..._a voice in the back of her head responded. 

Suddenly Annie opened up her long leather coat, unfurling it with a flick of her wrists, revealing two oversized golden revolvers strapped to a thick gunbelt around her hips. 

Annie rested both of her gloved hands on the butt ends of her revolvers, and waited for them to make the first move. Truth be told she was in no shape for battle right now after fighting two high level opponents, but she figured even busted up she could take these two mooks with her eyes closed, and then some. Annie hoped she was wrong though, and that they'd put up a fight. If they did she'd just toss their asses into prison instead of killing them.

Suddenly the dude with curly blond hair drew a pair of pistols and pointed them at her. Annie's eyes lit up. _Oooh a fellow gunslinger!_ she thought to herself. Mayne this wouldn't be all bad afterall, she mused. 

He fired at her. 

*BANG! *

Two bullets flew out of the barrels of his pistols. Annie calmly narrowed her green eyes at the bullets like a hawk, and even though they were moving at greater then the speed of sound, they slowed down to a crawl in her minds eye. This was her special ability, and what made her the damned best markswoman in the world. 

With a blur of her right hand (faster then any normal eye could keep up with), Annie quick drew the gold revolver on her right side, and fired from the hip. Two normal bullets. She could see the air swirl around her the path that  her bullets made as they collided dead on with this fella's bullets. 
*
BABOOOM! *

Annie narrowed her eyes as a giant fireball exploded from the collision, much to her bemusement.  Explosive tipped bullets, she realized. _Oh yeah, I'm beginning to like this guy! _ She quickly zipped around the explosion of fire in a burst of speed, though not as fast as her true speed thanks to her injuries. 

Annie appeared behind them in a blur and chuckled. "Maybe I am just a government dog, but that don't mean a hill of beans right now." 

"See if you can put me down like the dog you think I am. You boys ready to face the best of the best? Let's find out!"  

Annie fired a single bullet at them. *"SUNSHINE ROUND!!"* she cried. The bullet exploded into a bright corona of hot white light that illuminated the entire area for ten meters in any direction. that would blind anyone who looked straight at the light. The blindness was temporary of course and would last just a under a minute, but in this world anything less then a minute could mean your life. 

At the same time Annie leaped high over their heads and fired a quick stream of bullets at them, normal bullets of course. Using her high end ammo on these two would be like using a bazooka to take out a fly.


----------



## Candy (May 27, 2010)

-_ Wyaton Marine base_

James' bullets flew at annie, james thought for sure they would hit. Suddenly both bullets exploded in front of her, no damage done. _What is this_ thought james. Annies voice cam from behind him, but before he could turn around to fight back a bright flash came right at him. At this point and time james was thankful that he wore dark black tinted sunglasses.

The bright blast would have been enough to blind him if he hadnt worn the sunglasses, but now he was able to react. "ROOM!" James room had been opened, now he could see how big or how small the attack is when she made her next move.

He could barley see annie jump into the air, it was blury, but he saw it none-the-less. He followed her her speedy movements as she peaked in slowness right above his head. He heard a BANG BANG BANG multiple times, james came to the conclusion that she used guns, just as he did. 

All the bullets flew right into james' room, they seemed to be normal bullets, nothing special, just what did she take him for. James pointed his pistols back in the air up at annie and fired again. "Sorry warlord annie, but you're not the only one who can put up a fight on this island"


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2010)

*Surrai Inart*

Surrai smirked confidently as she charged at them. _So, she can stop James Ray's bullets with such ease, can she?_ Surrai thought to himself. He was ready to go, and he wanted to fight someone of this caliber more than even he could've known. This would be his chance to prove himself. Right after the explosion, though, Annie suddenly appeared next to him and James Ray and used some kind of blinding light. But Surrai was ready. He went Half-Zoan form just as she fired, readying his amazing sense of smell.

Annie jumped into the air above them after she fired off the blinding light, and Surrai wasn't planning on letting this chance go. Using his amazing speed due to his Ancient Zoan, he jumped up behind her. She obviously wasn't expecting this because she hadn't known of his Devil's Fruit.

"You can't blind me, Annie! I'll just sniff you out either way! Now, GIGANOTO DROP DOWN!" Roared Surrai. He instantly went full Zoan right above Annie, dropping about 13 tons of Giganotosaurus right down on top of her.


----------



## Chaos (May 27, 2010)

*Dean "Gouger" Spore*

Dean actually laughed when the man who had been introduced as Garom asked whether or how they could get their ship back. "You mobilized half of the town and now you're gonna ask for them to return your ship? Trust me, they won't have anything they don't know on their grounds. They wouldn't even permit a tree they don't recognize growing there. If you go back, they will try to kill you. And if I'd go back, they'd kill me even sooner. I'm an outcast, man. A rogue. A traitor to one side, a hated enemy to the other." His face turned dark. "I'm also afraid that there are no other ports on this island than Fuckup and Fuckoff, so even if you'd get the money, I have not the slightest idea where you could buy a boat" The painful silence was broken by Amelia.

"Why? This war has raged on for ages, no one knows what the hell they're fighting for anymore. The only know that they're fighting, and that the opponents are the most terrible creatures ever to walk the surface of this earth." Rose interjected. Dean froze. Pirates? This was a pirate crew? True, they were strong, but they were not piratey at all. This was a chance of a lifetime! Gathering his courage, Dean started talking again. "What if we make a deal... I'll help you get your boat back, you'll let me join the crew"


----------



## Chaos (May 27, 2010)

*Chalcedony, Mirrorball Island*

Chalcedony managed a short bow at Vissik's small applause and compliments, the small smile still on his face. "Thank you, thank you. I aim to entertain" Chalcedony truly liked Vissik. The person he saw was very similar to himself in a myriad of ways. He took another sip of his tea as the man announced he would now show his power. Chalcedony sat still, excited for the upcoming show. 

Suddenly the barkeep started flailing his hands, looking up and exclaiming to everyone in the whole world (although only Vissik and Chalcedony were within range of his voice) that he was rich, that he was the richest man in the world. Chalcedony managed a laugh at the poor barkeep. There was no money anywhere in plain sight. He politely looked at Vissik and nodded while he explained his power, and after that watched the barkeep scream and tumble in pain.

"That's quite the evil power you have there, good captain" Chalcedony chuckled at Vissik. He truly liked the man. "I bet a lot of politicians would kill for that fruit" He clapped, in the same slow but respectful way Vissik had just done. Yes, they were truly alike people. The sudden question after that caught Chalcedony by complete surprise. This man, Vissik Foehn, wanted pirate, was asking him, one of the leaders of this island, who he had only met about twenty minutes ago to just abandon his whole life and go with him on a life of uncertainty and danger, not even offering some time to think about it?

Chalcedony burst into laughing. "Good captain, do you know what state of chaos this island will fall into when one of it's three highest authorities just falls away?" A small silence enveloped, one with a disappointed look on Vissik's face. Chalcedony's eyes twinkled. "Of course I'll go with you!" He stood up and shook Vissik's hand, a gesture that, for Chalcedony, meant the deal was confirmed here and now. "Now, let's get out, shall we?"

At that moment, a girl came trough the door. Chalcedony was planning to walk up to her, introduce himself, make a polite smile and tell her the bar was closed for today, but the girl suddenly said she was looking for Vissik. Chalcedony smiled and sat back. "You have some interesting friends, Vissik Phoen" The girl didn't look half bad either. She did, however, look confused and quite nervous. Vissik, as Chalcedony had already came to expect, guessed the girl's plight within a few seconds. 

Pirate, eh? Chalcedony smiled a bit. The girl didn't really look like a warrior of the sea, but he didn't judge on that. There weren't a lot people who'd denote himself a pirate at sight either. Actually, most people would just think he was a lunatic. Needless to say Chalcedony had long ago learned not to judge on looks. His eyes opened wide, though, as the girl pulled out a knife and cut herself. His eyes opened even wider, before he managed to make them normal again (staring was impolite) when the blood coming from the wound levitated, then turned into a FUCKING GUN. And a gun that made some holes too.

The girl certainly was very nervous though, as she mumbled something and then for a second looked like she'd fall unconscious. "Dear lady, please don't worry. We won't eat you." Chalcedony laughed as Vissik came with a similar sentence at exactly the same time. It didn't seem to help. The girl only got more tense, then introduced herself, screamed something about a cake and hit herself in the head at almost the same time. 

Chalcedony couldn't help but show a small grin. The girl wasn't that young, but she clearly had some kind of god-complex for pirates, or for Vissik, at the least. He smiled as Vissik welcomed her into the crew. It would be interesting, at the least. He stood up again, walking over to the girl, who looked like she would faint from happiness and nervousness at the same time. "As my friend here said, Chalcedony, at your service" He took her hand and gently kissed it. "We will have a great cake, the three of us. don't you worry"


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 27, 2010)

*Estervina, Mirrorball Bar*

Chalcedony introduced himself with the old fashioned polite manner she only had expected from those living in a high class town. As he gently kissed her hand she felt her face get incredibly hot. Her head got dizzy as the sudden intake of being accepted in a pirate crew and treated as a lady flooded into her. She forced down a gulp and smiled.

"It's very nice to meet you, Chalcedony! I really... must apologize for being so nervous... I'm not used to this sort of thing!" She laughed nervously and felt something push into her mind.

*What a freak! Kissing our hand like that! What's he trying to do, hit on us?*

_Shut it! He's being polite. Can't you ever think of someone politely?

*No.*_ She retracted her hand from him and stood up. She cleared her throat and bowed again.

"Thank you very much, Mr. Chalcedony and Captain Vissik for accepting me into your crew." She managed to muster up enough strength to talk again. Estervina stood back up and smiled sweetly.

"I just hope this will go along better than the past has for me..." She murmured.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 27, 2010)

*Wyaton....*
Annie reached the arc of her jump and fired over their heads, but was surprised to see the blond haired fella somehow absorb her bullets into his body. That could mean only thing, she realized, he's a devil fruit user. 

"Aw no fair fella!" Annie pouted with a mock frown as he fired back at her. Annie responded in kind and fired off a special round that she had made long ago when she was a kid.  

*"FOAM ROUND!" *

A black shell flew out of her right hand revolver and exploded in mid air into a giant mass of writhing steel gray foam. The foam devoured James bullets and dropped over him, all the while still growing like the blob. Once it made contact with his skin it would stick to him like glue and continue to grow all around his body until covering him from head to toe. Within 30 seconds the foam would become as hard as steel. 

While she focused on the blond haired fella, his partner leaped upwards in a burst of speed and appeared above her. Annie raised a curious eyebrow at his sudden speed burst, as she began to drop back down to the ground. He's not normal either, she realized. 

"You can't blind me, Annie! I'll just sniff you out either way! Now, GIGANOTO DROP DOWN!" he roared, suddenly morphing into a huge reptilian creature...correction, a Dinosaur. 

Annie was certainly surprised, and if she were a mere rookie or half ass Pirate, she'd surely be awe inspired by the display. However she was a woman who had sailed all the way to the New World. On the chart of awe inspiring moments this rated about a 5 out of a 10 in her book. 

"An Ancient Zoan huh? You remind me of a Dragon I once knew," Annie muttered. 

As he dropped over her small frame with his huge mass and weight, Annie moved fast and fired straight forward. *BANG!* 

*"Airburst Bubble!" *

A powerful cannon of compressed air shot out of the barrels of her guns that blasted her away like a cannonball. A second later, Dino boy crashed right past her, barely missing her by inches. Annie smirked at the Dino boy, and with a precision borne of years of experience, changed direction on a dime and fired another Airburst round that sent her flying even higher into the air above the Zoan. With whip fast speed Annie loaded two black cartridges into the chambers of her gold revolvers and took aim at Dino Boy. 

*"Glacier Round!" *

Two fast moving streams of shining blue liquid shot out of the barrels of her revolvers. The streams glittered like diamonds before exploding into a huge mass of ice that crashed over Dino Boy. Anything the ice touched would be encrusted by and totally frozen.   

Annie shot back down onto the ground in a blur of speed, landing in a crouching position. "Is this all you mooks can do?" she asked with a bored face.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 27, 2010)

*With the Hoax Pirates...*
_The Apate_ continued onwards across the cloud sea. In the distance they could see a wondrous island made of clouds. Helen appeared from below, wearing much different garb then was her norm. She wore tan cargo pants and a mini leather jacket over a white tank top, and underneath that a black sports bra. Instead of the thick leather boots she often used, instead she wore plain sandals. Helen also had her long blond hair tied into a pony tail which reached all the way to the arch of her back. Around her waist was strapped her katana, Benhime, and the shorter wakizashi which she had procured (stole) from Constant Valley.  

Robbie did a double take as he saw her. Normally the attire she wore was much more formal and not nearly as modern. In fact it was down right medieval in his opinion. Helen noticed Robbie staring at her and narrowed her iceberg blue eyes at him. the kind of stare that would make any man stutter. "What are you looking at?" she asked in a voice that told Robbie, _'Your answer better be good.'_

Robbie shook his head and stammered slightly. "Nothing...you look different is all."  Robbie shrugged, "Did you like plunder a women's clothing boutique on the last island or something?" he muttered.

"Well _this is_ a different place," Helen responded simply, as if that should explain things. Robbie of course had no idea what she meant. 

"At least you look like a presentable chick now..."  he muttered under his breath. 

"Excuse me?" 

"I said nice cargo pants...." 

Helen patted the curved handle of her sword, while looking at the island in  the distance. "I just hope there are worthy challenges to be found here. I wonder what kind of sword fighters exist in a place like this." 

"I wonder if the sky chicks are as hot as my old man said they were," Robbie countered.


----------



## MrChubz (May 27, 2010)

-With Washington, G-Dub, and Roosevelt-
They had successfully incapacitated every single marine inside of the HQ after a good long fight. None of them celebrated, the 3 just walked out and split apart. Washington made sure to grab the gauntlets he had acquired from his fight with The Scourge then made an effort to find his crew. G-Dub and Roosevelt stayed together. Washington noted that it looked like they were heading back to the shipyard.
After awhile he found the entire crew. They were hiding in an alley.
Why are all of you here? Washington asked.
We got into some deep shit with the marines and we don't have a boat to get off of this island in, Adam explained.
The Log Pose sets fast here. Please tell me you found a boat, Washington, Jefferson said.
It's captain. And yes, I did find a boat. We just need to steal it, Washington informed the crew. He grinned a devilish grin.
-Later-
The Presidents waited until nighttime to make their move. Their goal was to steal G-Dub's precious White Boat. Their best chance was to have Lincoln sneak in unnoticed, then have him get everything ready to sail. Then after waiting a while, Adam, Jefferson, and Washington would rush to the boat as fast as possible, hop on then sail out of there. It wasn't the most precise plan in the world, but it was better then no plan at all.
He was able to sneak unnoticed. He entered the ship. It looked as if there had been a party on the deck. There was a table and a lot of empty booze bottles. Regardless, Lincoln lowered the sails and raised the anchor. The rest of his crew just had to do their job.
Roosevelt was outside of the ship but in the same vicinity. He quickly noticed that sails had lowered. He ran onto the ship to determine what happened. When he ran on the first thing he saw was Lincoln sitting in a chair with his feet propped up on the drinking table pointing his rifle at Roosevelt.
Just turn around and get off of this ship, Lincoln said to Roosevelt, taking better aim.
Ha! Hahahahaahaha! Do you believe you can hurt me? I don't want to fight you. Just get off the ship yourself and we won't have a problem, Roosevelt said, getting his big stick prepared.
You got me. I won't be able to hurt you, Lincoln said sarcastically, However, what about those guys behind you?
Ha! Do you believe I'm that stupid? Roosevelt asked Lincoln. He received a tap on the shoulder. It was Washington. Adam and Jefferson were there too, You're in on this? Roosevelt asked Washington.
Yes. I am a pirate after all. Don't bother fighting. All of these guys are about as strong as I am, Washington informed Roosevelt.
I'm not going down without a fight! I will get this ship back! Roosevelt proclaimed.
Washington picked his nose, Why not going out to the sea with us?
Never! Especially without G-Dub on his own pride and joy, Roosevelt said.
Well it's too late for that. We're already far away from the island. If you want to fight do it later. I have business to do.


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2010)

*Wyaton*

"DAMNI-!!" Surrai roared, crashing into the dirt and sending up a massive cloud of dust. He managed to quickly recover and lift himself, trying to regain his bearings and find where Annie had gone. He suddenly heard a scream behind him in mid-air.

*GLACIER ROUNDS!"* Annie shouted from above. But Surrai was not one to be caught off guard simply by a sly trick. He instantly switched to Half-Zoan form, retracting his position to his tail and jumping back to dodge the blue-ish falling objects.

_This isn't someone we can mess around with... Damn! I need to think of something..._ Surrai thought to himself, trying to quickly formulate a plan in his mind. He couldn't think of any sure-fire way to defeat the girl at the moment, but he could keep pushing to do at least some kind of damage to the woman.

With that, he unstrapped his massive war mallet from his back and slammed it onto the ground, throwing up dirt and dust all around himself, Annie, and James Ray. Moving quickly, he used his keen smell to relocate his target, lept into the air and swung back his mallet and brought it down to smash Annie in the back.


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2010)

*Vissik Foehn*

With that, the three had joined under the name Chaos Mind Pirates. Vissik shook Chalcedony's hand briefly, and let Chalcedony become acquainted with Estervina. After all due introductions had been made, Chalcedony stood up and waved his hand for them to follow.

"Come, come... I am about to give the signal to begin the operation... Say your goodbyes to this city, as it will not be here when you return, if you do, that is!" Vissik exclaimed with a hearty laguh. He took a glug of his Grape Rum and bade his two crewmates follow him into the street. The two nodded and they all waltzed casually outside.

A smile found it's way to Vissik's face as he fumbled in his pocket for the Red Smoke Bomb. His teeth revealed themselves through his crass smile which seemed to stretch from ear to ear. This was not the face of a man ready to sit on his backside and do nothing, no, this was the face of a man ready to start something huge.

Vissik finally acquired the Red Smoke Bomb in his hand, turned round, and winked to his two followers. "Be ready to head to the docks in a flash, my fine fellows... When I throw this in the air and it explodes, my crew, numbering 15, will set fire to boxes of gunpowder they all have planted via fuses throughout the city! Vissik explained excitedly, "The resulting explosions will cause the entire city to ensue into flames and ash, and all of the residents here will be forced to run. Now, the best part, once the folk abandon their valuables, my crew will grab what riches they can and carry it back to my ship, which is docked in the Mirrorball Docks. Simply follow my lead via rooftop and we will liase with my crew in no time!"

With that, the two crewmembers gave a slight, but confused nod and Vissik pressed into the red ball in his palm. "3, 2, 1.... STAAAART~!!!" Vissik shouted, throwing up the smoke bomb as the gasses began to spew from within. Vissik then jumped to the rooftop and waved his hand, gesturing for his two new friends to hurry up.

*BANG! BOOM!* Explosions errupted across the city, lighting up the buildings. Everything was aflame, and the flames were far too huge for anyone or anything to put out. Vissik turned and waved his hand with much vigour, hurrying along his companions. Vissik let off a shrill laugh as he spoke: "HAAAHAHAHAH~!!! HURRY, MY COMPANY, LEST YOU BE SINGED BY MY MIGHTY FIRES OF CHAOS!!! HHAAAHHAAHA~!


----------



## Candy (May 27, 2010)

_- Wyaton Marine base_

"*FOAM ROUND!*" James stood ready to absorb the black round, he went in a careless position because he thought annie was just a normal gun slinger. Suddenly the black shell broke out in a blob of steely foam. James took strides back but the foam continued to loom over him, it was expanding. If he didnt do something fast the foam was going to envelop him.

So he did the only thing he could do. "Iron!" the iron plate jutted out of his torso/chest, defending him. _This wont be enough... I need to get away_ Then he thought of somthing "Explosion!" He bent down go that his chest was at a 45 degree angle with the ground and shot two explosive bullets right in front of him.

The bullets exploded while he put his left arm in front of his face to minimize damage. The explosion was big but the iron plate blocked all the damage to his chest, and the damage to his legs was minimal. 

Annie flew out of the way of the foam in a bliss of smoke and fire, butit still wasnt over. The foam continued to grow! "What is this stuff!" yelled james, after he got up from the ground he started running again. But when he turned around there was no foam, only steel. Imagine of I would have been hit by that...

James heard annie yell something, "*Glacier Round!*" Steams of blue shot out at his new crew mate and crashed down over him, but in a flash he was at annies back, she was on the ground now.

James put his pistols back in his room and said "Surprise Rifle" A rifle flew out of his room and into his hands. "Annie, if its a gun battle you want then its a gun battle you'll get"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 27, 2010)

*Skypiea: With the Hoax Pirates*
Feroy emerged from below deck sporting his new attire. It was very much out of the ordinary for the Hoax Pirate since he's almost always wearing a dress shirt and dress pants. The Hoax Pirate captain now wore an orange hawaiin shirt with blue flower designs decorating it (he wears it open). He has on white shorts with a white muscle shirt and sandy brown sandals. Feroy himself looked more relaxed.

The Sky Island didn't appear to be as odd as expected, thus far. Occasionally a weird shark-like fish or snake-like fish would jump out of the cloud ocean and close by _The Apate_, but considering the weird animals that the Grand Line held, these things were nothing.

Feroy had placed the humiliating memory of his defeat by the hands of Darver in the back of his head, but it periodically reared its ugly face and caused Feroy to ponder about it. This was something that would take the Hoax Pirate captain a while to get over.

Oddly, they hadn't run into anyone else since they entered through the gate and encountered the weird White Beret guy. Apparently, Robbie knew something about this place, but Feroy didn't know that.  

"I suppose we can stay here for a while...I need to clear my mind." Feroy said to his crew. Feroy was originally against staying in the weird Sky Island and wanted to hightail it out of there. However, in Feroy's current mental state, he wouldn't last in the Grand Line. He had to regain his composture and confidense.

The Sky Island approached closer each second.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 27, 2010)

*Estervina, Mirrorball Island*

As soon as she heard her new captain explain his plan, she felt her stomach tie itself into a knot. Her eyes flickered every which way, worried someone might have heard them. Then he told her and Chalcedony to prepare themselves to run to the docks to escape the flames to come. She was frozen to where she was, forgetting momentarily where the docks were. She was running out of time for Vissik had leapt to the roof and was readying himself to throw down his signal. Estervina saw that Chalcedony had removed himself from the area already. Vissik laughed as he threw down his smoke bomb. A puff of red cloud enveloped Estervina where she stode.

"Oh crud! Why do I always hesitate during situations like this??" She coughed and covered her mouth with her sleeve, her eyes squinting to try ad peek through the red cloud. She heard a few explosions around her. Her heart quickened at the sound of them.

"Where?!" She felt fire lick her back. She let out a yelp and ran forward out of the cloud. She was met with a wall of flames and screaming people. She let out a scream herself and backed away, the heat driving her back.

"Docks! Docks! Where?" She jumped up onto a still stable roof and looked around, her back stinging her with pain. Estervina coughed, the smoke affecting her still.

"Ohhh... My chest is starting to burn..." She saw the docks and smiled.

"Safety!" She said to herself. She leapt down from the building and quickly danced around the flames towards the docks. She raced past bystanders who were too slow to move from the flames.

"I'm almost there! So close- AGH!!" A tumbling wall fell onto her with flames still licking it. She struggled under them, the iron nails, red hot from the heat, stabbed into her legs. She screamed and kicked furiously. She closed her eyes.

"God help me!!" She passed out momentarily, then slowly awoken with a smile on her face. Her eyes gleamed with a sadistic passion. She put the tip of her finger in her mouth and grinned.

*"Oooo~~! That feels sort of good!"* She rolled over and kicked the portion of the wall off of her. She stood up, examining the burn in her legs. She ran her hands over them, feeling them still hot, then dug her nails into them greedily. She moaned with pleasure.

*"I haven't been out like this in so long! Hmmm... It looks like I could have some fun with this..."* She drew her sword and flashed the blade in the light of the fire.

*"I will feast tonight!"*


----------



## MrChubz (May 27, 2010)

-With G-Dub-
The entire night he was passed out drunk. Sunlight made it tough to close his eyes and sleep anymore so he decided to get up out of bed. The first thing he noticed was a different smell then he was used to. Then he heard a calamity going on outside.
Strange, He mumbled to himself. He rubbed his eyes then went out to the deck.
The first thing he noticed was two swordsmen fighting each other. The next was that his ship wasn't at his private dock!
Hey! He shouted at the two swordsmen. They payed no attention. They were trying to kill each other. One of them just kept on throwing around cheap insults at the other. He decided to walk around and figure out what was going on. It didn't take long to find Washington, who was training with the gauntlets. G-Dub pulled out his Magnums.
What's the meaning of this!? G-Dub shouted.
I didn't think you were here. We stole your ship. There's nothing you can do about it so just get over it, Washington.
There is something I can do about it! I'll kick you and your crew's ass then take it back, G-Dub said. He cocked his Magnums.
Your friend Roosevelt is here somewhere. If you're going to do something, plan with him, Washington pointed behind G-Dub. G-Dub turned around to go and find Roosevelt. Washington lifted one of the gauntlets then threw it a G-Dub's back. This put him strait into the floor. Then Washington walked over and put his foot right on his spine, between both of his shoulder blades.
Roosevelt went out similarly. This ship is your pride and joy. You seem to only have two options. You be our enemy, get thrown off this ship, never see it again and probably die. The other is be our ally. Fight with us and repair the damage this ship takes. You will sail with us all the way to Raftel and be a valued member of the team. Which is it? Washington said.
It seems I have no choice but to go to Raftel with you, G-Dub said.
Good man. You'll call me captain from now on. Convince Roosevelt to do the same thing.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 27, 2010)

DLP

As the crew approached the island a mass of opponents stood at the docks, ready for their arrival, "They're lined up perfect for me," Alex says readying his guns, "Hell no! You're not getting all of the weaklings, I need to get a little work out in!" he says raising his sword.

"Looks like I'll be gettin' that kill on you early," he says taking aim. Marcus steps in between the two with his hands up, "Now now guys, there's plenty to go around, havin' this little Civil War won't accomplish anything," he says attempting to calm them down but then a bullet whizzes past his head, "Or maybe you guys should work this out by yourself," he says with a sweatdrop and then backs away.

The bullet Alex fired crashes into one of the fodder. Roy grits his teeth and then turns around towards the docks, "You're not getting away with that!" he says leaping from the ship to the docks, slashing down one as he lands. He then begins cutting through the masses, "Good thing you're goin' so slow, they're be plenty left for me," he says unloading on them.

*Derrick vs Selpher*

Derrick propels himself towards the opponent by blasting lava from his feet, he pulls back his arm, slowly coating it in lava and then slams it straight at Selpher, "Fire Shield," he forms a shield right in front of where the fist was going to connect, turning the damage done to nothing.

Derrick grits his teeth, "Fine, I don't need my Devil Fruit to kick your ass!"  he goes to deliver a regular punch but he quickly drops his fire shield and forms another one that blocks the punch. He continues to attempt to break through the shield but with no success, "I was hoping this fight would be more entertaining, I suppose Sasori was just as weak as I suspected."

Derrick leaps backwards and continues to grit his teeth in frustration, "Lava won't work...Physical attacks won't work...What else do I have..." he says quietly to himself.

"Getting frustrated? And you've only seen my defenses," he says holding out his hands, "Shield Blades," he says forming several small blades around him, "We know how pathetic your offense is, lets check out your defense," he says pointing his hand forward sending the blades straight for the pirate.

Derrick grabs his blade handle and pours lava into it, giving it just enough substance for it to form a whip, "Who needs defense," with a few quick snaps he knocks the weapons right out of the air, "Now now, one can't live on offense alone," he says fusing his blades into one massive blade and chucking it forward, "Crap," he leaps out of the way as it crashes into the ground that he once stood on.

He looked up and saw two more blades were coming straight for him. He hardened his whip into it's blade form, side stepped the first blade and then blocked the other, though it continued to push him back, "Oh, that won't work out too well," the blade that he is blocking begins to change with a few hand motions of Selpher. The edges grow rigid and begin to spin wildly, "Shield Buzzsaw."

The saw forces the blade out of Derrick's hand and forces Derrick to leap backwards to avoid the incoming weapon, "Lava Flow!" he pours lava out of his hand like a wall in front of him but the saw quickly busts through it, "Damn..." he says leaping out of the way of the buzzsaw once again.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 27, 2010)

*Mariejois, the Holy Land*

*KNOCK! KNOCK! KNOCK!* 

"Enter!" A muffled voice called from within the door.

Marine High Admiral Aihato entered into the room where Fleet Admiral Meiji was stationed. The Fleet Admiral had a jar of pickles beside him on his desk and he was enjoying one while reviewing some of his paper work.

"What brings you here, Anglora?" The elderly Fleet Admiral said looking over towards the Admiral. Meiji had the tendency to call all the Admirals by their real names instead of their alias. He's old school as one would call it.

"Have you not heard the news Fleet Admiral?!" Aihato said in an alarmed tone.

Meiji took another crunchy bite out of his pickle, "Yea, I heard the pickle production is decreasing! How absurd!" Meiji rebutted.

Aihato face-palmed and sighed, "No, sir! A new Yonkou has risen to power!" 

"WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!" Meiji's pickle fell out of his hand. "When did this happen?!?!"

"Tsubihime was dethroned by the rising star Amethyst Blood, Captain of the Misery Pirates! He was always on our radar, but it was never suspected that he was this powerful and influential! They have taken all of Tsubihime's territory and then some!"

"Has he done anything yet?" Meiji muttered.

"No, but it is quite alarming that the New World is in such a position that the title of 'Yonkou' is given to someone else every other month! It would appear that pirates are becoming much more powerful if there are so many Yonkou level crews floating around."

"He may just have been a wild card that laid low for a while. No reason to be too worried, but still something of concern. Make sure there is a team monitoring him at all times! The New World must be in an uproar right now with the new Yonkou appearing!" Meiji said.

"Yes sir. However, I fear the pirate population is becoming evermore stronger. This problem must be solved quickly and efficiently."  Aihato said before walking out of the room and closing the door.

"I'll take care of this my own way. These fools are much too inefficient! Before you know it the Marine HQ will fall to pirates and justice will be destroyed. I won't allow that to happen."


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2010)

*MirrorBall*

Vissik danced happily from roof to roof, his steps light with glee, Chalcedony close behind him on the rooftops. But, as he spun across an alley, he did not see his lovely new lady, Estervina anywhere nearby. "My, My, Lord Chalcedony... she seems to be trapped by the flames... I suppose I'll go back for her... So get to the ship! That's an order!" and with that, Vissik lept down into the flames in search of the black-haired beauty.

The fire glowed with fury around him and buildings melted down to ash all around him. But Vissik was not a fearful man. He simply laughed gallently at these flames. Nothing phased him. "WHEW! It's too damn hot down here... this is why I prefer the rooftops!" Vissik casually exclaimed, somehow withstanding the heat even underneath his thick trenchcoat and scarf, "Now where is she?"

Just then, Vissik heard a crash and a yelp. He knew this voice. He smiled with glee and danced into the flames, warding them off with his cane. The bottom of his coat became ragged and singed, as did his scarf. His clothes were dark with soot. To keep them from being ruined, he slipped his rose glasses into his coat.

He then came upon Estervina, but even he could see that this was not the same, nervous klutz he had just enlisted. "So this is a split personality, eh? Interesting... but I best not let this get out of hand... better knock her out and take her back myself... then I can tend to her wounds..." Vissik consulted himself. he burst through the flames, tipped his top hat, and raised his saber from its sheath.

"Have at thee! If thou will not surrender Estervina's body to me, I will be forced to take you down!" Vissik cried with confidence.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 27, 2010)

*Estervina, Mirrorball Island*

She tilted her head to the side as Vissik appeared through the flames with much bravo and confidence. She slid the dull side of her blade along her shoulders, putting a hand on her hip as she watched him come at her with his saber.

"What's this? Aren't you that captain? Hmm... give back this body you say? I have no idea what you're talking about..." She parred his blade and slashed it to the side. Estervina skipped to the side and grinned.

"Maybe you're here to give me your blood. Yes, that must be it. A simpleton would be able to figure out when to leave me the hell alone. I'll teach you... that it's just best to leave a girl to do whatever she wants!" She swung her blade down and reached behind her, unhooking one of her goards with a grin.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 28, 2010)

*Wyaton...*
As the smoke and debris flew all over, Annie narrowed her eyes to get a proper view, but couldn't see much of anything. _Time to get serious!_ She ripped off the metal collar around her neck which inhibited her mantra. Suddenly her awareness exploded in all directions, like a wild animal freed from it's cage. Hundreds of voices flooded into her awareness, and images flashed before her minds eye like a rolling ticker tape. Annie couldn't help but smile with relief, feeling like a person who was told they'd never walk again, but then suddenly regained their ability to walk. The Cipher Pol agents wouldn't be too happy about it, but she'd be a good girl and put the collar back on after this little demonstration was over. 

Within an instant she shut out all of the voices on the island and honed in on her two foes. Dino boy was rushing her through the smoke with what felt like a giant weapon. The other was still dealing with her foam round. She could hear their rapid heartbeats, and feel their fear, yet their fear was overrided by something far stronger...courage and pride. 

Annie didn't even need to turn around to see Dino Boy swing his giant mallet towards her back. She casually ducked down, crouching low to the ground on all fours like a cat. The mallet sailed barely an inch over her cowboy hat. Annie whirled around the ground and appeared beside Dino boy faster then he could react. 

She swept her legs around and swept him off his feet. As he fell backwards off balance, Annie kicked away the mallet in his grip, and cartwheeled over him, axe kicking him in the chest with the heel of her right boot. Dino Boy hit the ground hard with a vicious thud. 

As the smoke cleared she could see Blondie (her nickname for James) suddenly draw a rifle from out of nowhere. "Annie, if its a gun battle you want then its a gun battle you'll get!"

"That ain't the way to beat me," she responded and drew a small metal cube the size of her fist, from her coat pocket. She tapped it once and the cube suddenly hummed to life and expanded into a giant steel gray triple barreled bazooka. The weapon was almost as big as she was. "I think my gun's bigger then yours..." she said with a smirk, before aiming the business end of the bazooka at Dino Boy's face. She gave him a cold and hard look that said, trying to move would be a very bad idea indeed. It was over, neither he nor his partner had any chance of beating her as they were. They just weren't ready for this level even though they clearly had potential. 

Annie cocked her head towards Blondie. With her mantra she could easily keep track of Dino Boy if he tried to move. "Back when I was a kid, I used to play this fun game called live or die. I basically pointed a gun to some poor bastard's head and asked them if they wanted to live or die. If they said they wanted to live then I'd blow their brains out. But if they said they wanted to die, then I'd let them live...that was the trick of it. You had to be unafraid of death to win." 

"I feel like playing it again for ole times sake, only this time with a twist. Tell ya what Blondie, I'll let you walk away scott free. I promise no one will touch you..." Annie paused and gestured towards his partner on the ground. "...but I get to kill Dino Boy over here in return." She shot him a look that said, she would most definitely do it with no hesitation whatsoever. "OR...you can take his place and I'll let him go. So which do you value more fella, your life, or the life of your nakama? Who's gonna live and who's gonna die?" 

"Clock's ticking!"


----------



## Candy (May 28, 2010)

_-Wyaton
_
James clenched his teeth "What do you want me to do, kill my own crew mate? Like I would do something that sick!" James pulled a small den den mushi out of his room and spoke into it "Are you in position?" "yea, we're in position, do you want us to attack?" said a crew member on top of the marine HQ building. "Yes, activate Snipers Hell, I repeat Snipers Hell. In 60 seconds and counting. If I call you back, call it off." said james into the den den mushi.

He put the den den mushi back into his room "Annie, theres always another choice. I have few in my head right now. But at this moment I plan to go with secret option C and let everybody live." James looked at annie nonchalantly "Of course you could always go with option D and we could have you die and me and my crew live. But thats your choice, not mine." 

He sat down cross legged on the ground and looked directly at annie with stone cold eyes "What are you doing?" He had a look of sorrow on his face "Making a captain choose between his nakama and his life, what turned you into this? You used to be a pirate just like me and surrai over there, you would have saved your nakamas life in a heart beat if someone did this to you as a young pirate." 

James stood back up and put his iron plate up and armed himself with the rifle. "Annie, you dont have to do any of this. Cipher pol isnt here yet and hasnt seen anything, you could let us go. Nows the time to make your choice,   Let us go and we all live, or you can retaliate. And I swear to *god* if you retaliate, ill give my _life_ to save my nakama!"


----------



## Franky (May 28, 2010)

*Wyaton*

Surrai took his swing, but he missed Annie, who suddenly seemed to be able to see him even in all the debris. "FUCK!" he exclaimed angrily as Annie dissappeared and reappeared behind him. He knew this was bad. She whipped her feet around like an acrobat, ending it with a swift thwack to the iron plate on his chest, but the blow was still strong enough to know him onto the ground, and the iron plate didn't seem to have any recoil on Annie. "I'M GONNA KI--!"

Surrai stopped himself dead silent. He looked up as the dust and debris floated away and dispersed into the air. He was staring down the barrel of the massive 3-barreled bazooka. His eyes shot open wide, but his face remained firm, showing no fear, only surprise. What had he expected? This was a shichibukai, as he had heard, anyway. Why had he even tried? What destiny, dream, or legend remained with the legacy of a dead man such as himself? Why the fuck did he ever decide to help the pirate? He was only a damned traveller on a journey... These were only a few of the thoughts rushing through his mind.

Sweat began to drip from his cheeks and splatter onto the ground, drop by drop, slowly but surely. His nervousness was more obvious than he had wished it to be. But, no matter how nervous, he still had his pride. "What? Going to kill me now? Whatever. What am I worth to some Marine lapdog who abandons her wonderous and illustrious life as a pirate? I'm only saddened that I couldn't die at the hands of a real pirate!" Surrai taunted her. If he couldn't fight back physically than he would keep fighting verbally.

_Damnit, isn't there something I can do?!_ He thought to himself, but not a one idea came to mind. But then it hit him. The ferocity of a dinosaur wasn't due to its massive natural arsenal, it was due to its abily to leave itself to instincts, especially to the primal instinct 'kill or be killed'. "JAMES! DON'T COME NEAR ME!!!" Surrai demanded, seeing James nod, confused. "What are you planning?" Annie asked uncaringly.

A mighty and prideful roared ripped through the air as Surrai instantly transformed into full zoan mode. Any shot from the bazooka was fired at the dirt in vain. But this dino wasn't Surrai, as it's eyes were full of rage and bloodthirst. This dinosaur was running completely on Primal Instincts, something far more vicious than anything Surrai could muster on his own. Surrai wasn't in control of this monster anymore, this thing was completely and utterly beserk with bloodthirst now. And only one thought occured to it: Kill or be Killed. With one fell swoop and another mighty roar, his head swung down with speed unimaginable and crunched straight at about half of Annie's body.


----------



## Franky (May 28, 2010)

*Mirrorball Island*

Vissik cassually parried every reckless slice of the vicious personality that had become hidden inside this young girl. "Ah, what a refreshing battle~" Vissik exclaimed with a sigh, although they were dancing through fire and death filled the air arround them. Then Estervina suddenly jumped back and uncapped a gourd with a devilish smile. "Letting off some of that reserve blood you mentioned earlier?" Vissik asked, already fully understanding his situation.

As she did, he rushed at her, his eyes wide open and staring into hers. His only intent was to catch her in the Hypno Hypno no Mi's powers and knock her out so that he could carry her back to the ship. The fires were begining to roar louder and the flames had reached the town's own gunpowder stocks, causing it all to explode even further, destroying even more.

"Come on back to my ship, Estervina," Vissik said with a sigh as he grabbed her shoulder and stared into her eye, trying to catch her in his powers and knock her out.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 28, 2010)

*Estervina, Mirrorball Island*

He grabbed her shoulder and stared at her straight in the eyes. She grinned and licked her lips.

*"Restraints? Haha!"* She turned her head from him and bit his hand, hard. He let out a grunt of pain and retracted his hand. She splashed some of the blood onto him from her gourd and slid to the side. She licked her blade and waved her hand in the air.

*"Chishio compression..."* She murmured, grinning like a madwoman.


----------



## Franky (May 28, 2010)

*MirrorBall*

"My, my, savage beast! Where in heaven's name are you aiming?" laughed Vissik from behind, without a scratch on him. He had done it, looked into her eye, and replaced his own person with a illusion or himself, changing the illusion to fit the times, such as the blood, which was actually behind the illusion, then, when she turned her head away from the illusion and bit, it disappeared for a bit as Vissik controlled her sense of touch to make her feel like he was there. That way, when she bit down, she actually felt it, before he switch back to the visionary illusion instantly.

"I do believe it's time to end these foolish games, dear girl!" Vissik exclaimed, the flames growing brighter and stronger, threatening to envelope them and singe them with a preview of the very hell they were not long for, that is, if things continued this way. "You give me no choice... Get ready for a headache!" Vissik shouted, thousands of him appearing all around, emerging from the fire, part of the fire, he was everywhere. The fire was almost invisible through the illusion. Every illusion laughed at Estervina, who couldn't tell which was which. Vissik then used his power to knock her out for the count, making her faint to the ground.


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2010)

Tricktype said:


> *Mariejois, the Holy Land*
> "I'll take care of this my own way. These fools are much too inefficient! Before you know it the Marine HQ will fall to pirates and justice will be destroyed. I won't allow that to happen."



"Hmm... Isn't that a bit extreme.... Anglora-san?" Admiral Kurokarasu had been walking past as he heard the woman talking about the marine HQ. "It seems, Like you are taking this problem too seriously." He looked down at her and smiled. "Isn't it just fine the way it is?" Looking at the two talking to each other, Shiwo towers over Anglora, nearly twice her height and covered in black, he looked more like a long shadow standing beside her then a man. 

"It would be troublesome to take things into our own hands when a Yonkou is involved, and considering the rate they keep taking power, we have to assume the new world is in a bad flux right now. We should hold off and wait for orders. Going into this now could prove... problamatic for the marines. We would more then likely lose a lot of men and end up starting a war." He smiled at her once more. "Isn't it best, to save lives rather then end them?"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2010)

Chaos said:


> *Dean "Gouger" Spore*
> 
> Dean actually laughed when the man who had been introduced as Garom asked whether or how they could get their ship back. "You mobilized half of the town and now you're gonna ask for them to return your ship? Trust me, they won't have anything they don't know on their grounds. They wouldn't even permit a tree they don't recognize growing there. If you go back, they will try to kill you. And if I'd go back, they'd kill me even sooner. I'm an outcast, man. A rogue. A traitor to one side, a hated enemy to the other." His face turned dark. "I'm also afraid that there are no other ports on this island than Fuckup and Fuckoff, so even if you'd get the money, I have not the slightest idea where you could buy a boat" The painful silence was broken by Amelia.
> 
> "Why? This war has raged on for ages, no one knows what the hell they're fighting for anymore. The only know that they're fighting, and that the opponents are the most terrible creatures ever to walk the surface of this earth." Rose interjected. Dean froze. Pirates? This was a pirate crew? True, they were strong, but they were not piratey at all. This was a chance of a lifetime! Gathering his courage, Dean started talking again. "What if we make a deal... I'll help you get your boat back, you'll let me join the crew"




Jax sat up only a few moments before Dean started his speech. His head hurt like a bitch, but he squashed the pain down mercilessly. Pain wasn't the enemy here. He would ignore it for now.

For now, he needed to be focused. He had been out for who knows how long, and from whatever this guy was ranting about, they were in a bad situation. Jax grimaced. No matter how you looked at it, they seemed to be screwed.

"All right," He said, struggling to a standing position. "Everybody calm down. And tell me what exactly is going on here." He looked around at his crew, in various states of disrepair, and the mysterious stranger. "I take it he's an ally," he said, pointing at Dean, "because he's still breathing. We're caught between two warring towns, and one of them has our boat." He shrugged. "I suggest we attack the town that doesn't have our boat and lead them towards the town that does. Towns start fighting, we sneak in though the confusion and take our boat back."


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 28, 2010)

*Estervina, Mirrorball Island*

Estervina watched as hundred of Vissiks appeared in front of him. She grinned mischeviously and put a finger to her lips.

*"A fight! A fight! A fight! A FIGHT!"* She screeched. She raised her sword and grinned.

*"You've just entertained me so well!"* She made a move to dash at the many Vissiks, when her head pounded suddenly in such pain it drove her back. She grunted and held a hand to her head.

*"Damn... what is this pain now!?"* She felt something push in her mind.

_Get out._

*"Hell do you think you're doing?!"* She hissed. She felt her head pulse, making her groan in annoyance.

_You always cause so much harm to my body. Why do you always do this?!_

*"Shut up...!"* She breathed as she fell to the ground.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 28, 2010)

*Mariejois*
Admiral Aihato rolled her eyes as Admiral Kurokarasu spoke on about how she's taking the problem too seriously, how it's better to save lives, yadda yadda. Aihato did overract to generally small problems, but that's just how she is. Anytime she feels that the security of the Marine HQ is at risk she becomes paranoid.

"To be so large you're very good at eavesdropping." Aihato replied as she continued walking down the hall next to the huge shadow of a man.

"You are much too lenient towards these situations! It's to be expected from you, though, pirate lover." Anglora said as she shot Admiral Kurokarasu a quick glare. Everyone knew Admiral Kurokarasu was one of the most noble marines there is or ever was, but Aihato doesn't call it being noble, she thinks it's absurd that a Marine that befriends pirates is even a Marine at all.

"One must look at these situations on a much larger scale! Sacrafice is sometimes needed to maintain justice and order. One life sacrificed can save one hundred. One hundred lives sacrificed can save one thousand. This is the life of a Marine! You're living to die in order to maintain justice, Kurokarasu!" Anglora said with gusto.


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2010)

Tricktype said:


> *Mariejois*
> Admiral Aihato rolled her eyes as Admiral Kurokarasu spoke on about how she's taking the problem too seriously, how it's better to save lives, yadda yadda. Aihato did overract to generally small problems, but that's just how she is. Anytime she feels that the security of the Marine HQ is at risk she becomes paranoid.
> 
> "To be so large you're very good at eavesdropping." Aihato replied as she continued walking down the hall next to the huge shadow of a man.
> ...



"I'm not a pirate lover Anglora, I'm merely a man who values life in all it's forms." He looked out a window and noticed a bird fly by. "Isn't it nice to see such happy things? People smiling, Everyone getting along... There are pirates out there just like those people. They go out, not to pillage, not to steal, but to have an adventure. There is nothing wrong with an adventure, isn't that what all humans want? some excitement in their life?"

He looked down at her again. "But, There are also pirates who kill and maim for no reason other then they can. Yet, there are marines too who are like that Anglora, marines who are willing to slaughter the innocent if it means eradicating a threat. Look at what happened recently in the grand line. That cuisine island was attacked by that fool and we lost many of our ships to pirates. Because they refused to ally with us. And let us not forget, the ohara incident, or what happened to Enis Lobby."

"But those got us no where." He looked forward. "It was sacrifice that was wasted, we lost lives and gained nothing. There is something to look at here, Not all sacrifices lead to victory or protection, they just lead to more casualties. It's not a hard thing to figure out Anglora, We can't sacrifice the people we are here to save."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 28, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "I'm not a pirate lover Anglora, I'm merely a man who values life in all it's forms." He looked out a window and noticed a bird fly by. "Isn't it nice to see such happy things? People smiling, Everyone getting along... There are pirates out there just like those people. They go out, not to pillage, not to steal, but to have an adventure. There is nothing wrong with an adventure, isn't that what all humans want? some excitement in their life?"
> 
> He looked down at her again. "But, There are also pirates who kill and maim for no reason other then they can. Yet, there are marines too who are like that Anglora, marines who are willing to slaughter the innocent if it means eradicating a threat. Look at what happened recently in the grand line. That cuisine island was attacked by that fool and we lost many of our ships to pirates. Because they refused to ally with us. And let us not forget, the ohara incident, or what happened to Enis Lobby."
> 
> "But those got us no where." He looked forward. "It was sacrifice that was wasted, we lost lives and gained nothing. There is something to look at here, Not all sacrifices lead to victory or protection, they just lead to more casualties. It's not a hard thing to figure out Anglora, We can't sacrifice the people we are here to save."



"HMPH!" Anglora shrugged nonchalantly at Kurokarasu's words. "Any pirate that is foolish enough to affiliate themselves with other pirates by flying a Jolly Roger is a sworn enemy of the Marines and a threat to justice! If they're living just to go on an adventure then become a nomad, not a pirate."

Aihato threw her hair, "Unfortunately, there are more evil pirates than.....good pirates." Aihato shuddered at saying good pirate. That was an oxymoron in her opinion. "For this reason, we must target every pirate. We can't go around and pick out 'good' pirates from 'bad' pirates as if we are at a fruit stand. They are all rotten!"

"Kurokarasu, you and I both know Anglora's tone grew faint, as if she didn't want anyone else to hear their conversation. "We cannot defy the orders of the World Government. Whatever is there will is automatically our will as well. This is how it is and has always been."


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2010)

Tricktype said:


> "HMPH!" Anglora shrugged nonchalantly at Kurokarasu's words. "Any pirate that is foolish enough to affiliate themselves with other pirates by flying a Jolly Roger is a sworn enemy of the Marines and a threat to justice! If they're living just to go on an adventure then become a nomad, not a pirate."
> 
> Aihato threw her hair, "Unfortunately, there are more evil pirates than.....good pirates." Aihato shuddered at saying good pirate. That was an oxymoron in her opinion. "For this reason, we must target every pirate. We can't go around and pick out 'good' pirates from 'bad' pirates as if we are at a fruit stand. They are all rotten!"
> 
> "Kurokarasu, you and I both know Anglora's tone grew faint, as if she didn't want anyone else to hear their conversation. "We cannot defy the orders of the World Government. Whatever is there will is automatically our will as well. This is how it is and has always been."



"I've never defied an order." Shiwo shook his head. "I would never dream of defying an order. That would mean demotion or even imprisonment on the charge of treason. I wouldn't dare be foolish enough to do something like that." He put his hands behind his back. "However, we have the power to find a loophole Anglora." He spoke simply and looked forward. "Wanted, Dead or Alive." We capture the pirate alive, That's fine. But what if the orders are "Destroy their crew?" Well, We still do not need to slaughter the pirates. We can find a way to crush their hopes. No better way to do that then to show how powerless they are. You fight them in battle, you take away their ship, their weapons and show them, truly show them the hell of the grand line. The pirates leave, dreams crushed and become shells of their former selves... It's a shame, But they go on to lead a normal life."

He looked up. "I've checked on a few crews, i like to keep tabs on them." He nodded. "There are some crews out there, I truly believe are helping us." Shiwo held up a poster of Derick Crimson. "Slowly, his crew is taking care of the threat of that Ikijigoku group. They've freed an island already, what have we been doing hmm?" He smiled. "Though, I should probably be increasing their bounties." He rubbed his chin. "I've had so much work to do lately~ They were upset with me taring that island and now i have to do bounties for a few months~"


----------



## Pyro (May 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Jax sat up only a few moments before Dean started his speech. His head hurt like a bitch, but he squashed the pain down mercilessly. Pain wasn't the enemy here. He would ignore it for now.
> 
> For now, he needed to be focused. He had been out for who knows how long, and from whatever this guy was ranting about, they were in a bad situation. Jax grimaced. No matter how you looked at it, they seemed to be screwed.
> 
> "All right," He said, struggling to a standing position. "Everybody calm down. And tell me what exactly is going on here." He looked around at his crew, in various states of disrepair, and the mysterious stranger. "I take it he's an ally," he said, pointing at Dean, "because he's still breathing. We're caught between two warring towns, and one of them has our boat." He shrugged. "I suggest we attack the town that doesn't have our boat and lead them towards the town that does. Towns start fighting, we sneak in though the confusion and take our boat back."



Gatrom looked down at his feet surprised to see that Jax had recoverd so quickly from what could have been a devistating injury. However it seemed to Gatrom at least, that he had missed one of the most important things that Dean had said. Dean had said that he wanted to join the crew!

"Woah, before we start to make a plan, we gotta get something straight first. You want to join our little group here? Well each of us have proven to be able to take care of ourselves in a fight, and so far, I haven't seen that ability from you. It looks to me that all you can do is swing around from tree to tree. I would say that what you should have is a little test. Rose? Mind if I take the honors?"

"Damnit Gatrom! I wanted to fight the talking Gorilla! This guy isn't a talking Gorilla! Alright go ahead but make it quick. If he can't keep up with my bodyguard then there's no way he would be able to join my crew. Right Amelia?"

Amelia doesnt respond. Instead she just begins to mumble to herself about how "this isn't a pirate crew... why do we keep on taking more members?... why can't rose ever listen..."


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> DLP
> 
> As the crew approached the island a mass of opponents stood at the docks, ready for their arrival, "They're lined up perfect for me," Alex says readying his guns, "Hell no! You're not getting all of the weaklings, I need to get a little work out in!" he says raising his sword.
> 
> ...



"I'll show you slow..." Roy charged forward. "Piercing Rage!" He shouts gaining more speed and stabbing through one fodder, then two, three, continuing until his blade was filled with fodder. "Oh, good for you." Alex smirked as he aimed his cannon. "Now then, Stay still." BLAM!!! The cannon fired and blew up fifteen men. "I win." Alex stepped onto the dock, none of the fodder were left. "Yup. Explosions are surely better suited for taking out enemies." He nodded and slung the cannon over his back."Hmm." Damien checked out one of the men. "Pirates." He mumbled. "It looks like we'll have some competition for the treasure."

With Zero-

"WE WONT LET YOU SLAUGHTER OUR PEOPLE!" Before Doria could lay a hand on the villagers a few knights arrived. "Oh look! More stepchildren!" Zero chuckled. "Takes this!" the knights charged forward. "Radon, Give the order." "Doria Give the order." "Sea Duck." Doria responded. "Wrong order." Zero sighed. "Wrong Order." Radon responded. "Get em." Doria pointed at the knights. "RAAH!!!" Zero's men charged forward. "FOR THE KINGDOM!" The knights shout and begin to slash down Zero's men.

"It would seem we are losing Captain." Rodan looked at the slaughter with blank face. "Yeah... They're kinda killin our guys." Zero waved his hand. "Oh, we can get more of those back at the ship." He leaned back and looked up at the sky. "Though, They are rather annoying. Doria?" The fishman continued to look out towards a small hut. "Huh? Sorry, listening to the sea duck." "QUACK!" "Yes... well, you can listen to it once you've killed those knights." 

"Kay." Doria began to walk forward. "Hah! there's five of us and one of you, what do you plan to do!?" Doria tilted his head. "Man, You suck at countin worse then i do... there's only three of you." The knights all sweatdrop. "Uh... No there's" BLAM! The knight is hit suddenly as Doria appears out of no where and his body is sent flying through a few buildings. Then suddenly, he grabs another knights head between his bicep and forearm, with a quick turn, the knights neck cracks. 

"See... Three of you."


----------



## Aro Volturi (May 28, 2010)

Paine had finally arrived in Shell Town, the streets were filled with little kids running around and merchent's trying to sell there goods. Just around the corner of a allyway she heard screams of men cheering "KILL HIM!" and "RIP HIS FUCKING HEAD OFF! Of course a good fight would make her invested. The ally was filled with men who were bloody and fucked from fighting and people betting on the fighters. In the center there a match going on with two men in a boxing ring. 

One man a red mohawk and was like a body builder with crooked teeth and the other was a beautiful tall, blond, blue male with a body of a god and he looked really strong. Then a small skinny man wearing a referee shirt step into the ring. "Alright everyone, It's about that fucking tie again." he said making the crowd go wild.

"Now listen up you two fuck faces, I want a dirty ass match you got it? I want you to fucking kill eachother if you have to." He took a step back and raised his hand. He waited ten seconds and swung his hand down to let them fight.


----------



## Franky (May 28, 2010)

*Vissik Foehn, Mirrorball Island*

"Come now, young lady," Vissik said, lifting Estervina onto his shoulder. He held a cloth to her mouth and nose to knock her out for sure, and he casually jumped to the rooftops and continued to head towards the docks. _I wonder what that was... or maybe... perhaps I can utilize this one day... Ha!_ thought Vissik to himself. He hupped her up onto his shoulder to gain a better grip, and headed towards the dock where Chalcedony was waiting for him. He jumped down and handed the girl to Chalcedony.

Get her onboard. I have one last sonata to perform!" cried Vissik, obviously excited.


----------



## MrChubz (May 28, 2010)

-With The Presidents-
The six of them sat around the drinking table on deck. G-Dub and Roosevelt sat next to each other, then Adam on Roosevelt's other side. Lincoln and Washington were sitting side by side, with Jefferson on Lincoln's other side, the farthest he could be away from Adam. Roosevelt wasn't very happy. However Gu-Dub was glad to ride on his pride and joy sailing.
Washington cleared his throat then began to speak, The next island we're going to is one of great importance. For about half a decade, I've had a particular interest in this island. Perhaps this island is the reason I became a pirate. Nonetheless, the reason I have such an interest in this island is because of this, Washington pulled out a scroll, then unrolled it, revealing a treasure map. Washington continued, This map reveals the location of Pegbeard's treasure,
Who is pegbeard? Lincoln asked.
Don't interrupt me. As I was saying , this treasure belonged to Pegbeard, a powerful and prosperous pirate. The rumor is that a pirate called Machinehead chased him to this island before beating the shit out of him and killing him. Instead of having Machinehead acquire all of his fortune, Pegbeard had his treasure buried. He then made two maps, one for his crew, and one that he put in a bottle, to let fate decide who would find it. Fate chose me, and we're going to get his treasure,


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 29, 2010)

*New World...*

The Dragon's Heart sails through the seas, it's large wooden wings spread out wide. The Dragon Emperor stands on the head of the ship, looking out into the sea.

"Big news," his first mate and cousin says standing on the deck behind and below him, "We've got a new Yonkou," he says, voice filled with fake enthusiasm.

"Great, what are they giving the titles away in cereal boxes now?" he says with a sigh, "This is the 5th New Yonkou in less than a year..."

"Well that Marc guy was a joke, he deserved to get his ass blown up..." Roy says rolling his eyes.

Tatsu thinks back to the "Black Sword," back to their rookie days, he never was much in his opinion, and he met a fitting end, "I never did get to meet this last woman..." he says failing to remember the previous Yonkou's name.

"And the sea is much better off without that damn seperent staining the sea..." he says in a serious tone.

"There's a giant now filling one of the positions, he seems to be quite the warrior from what I hear," Tatsu pays it no mind, continuing to stare into the ocean, "But really, this new guy seems just as twisted as that damn Hydra, who knows, maybe worse..."

"We'll wait it out, if he turns out to be too much trouble we'll interfere and show him his place..."

Roy grins, "I'm sure the fellas are itchin' for some action, it's been a while, hell I sure know I am. Wonder what Old Man Poseidon thinks of all of this Yonkou crap..."

Tatsu rolls his eyes, "That senile old man probably doesn't have a clue," he says with a sigh.




InfIchi said:


> "I'll show you slow..." Roy charged forward. "Piercing Rage!" He shouts gaining more speed and stabbing through one fodder, then two, three, continuing until his blade was filled with fodder. "Oh, good for you." Alex smirked as he aimed his cannon. "Now then, Stay still." BLAM!!! The cannon fired and blew up fifteen men. "I win." Alex stepped onto the dock, none of the fodder were left. "Yup. Explosions are surely better suited for taking out enemies." He nodded and slung the cannon over his back."Hmm." Damien checked out one of the men. "Pirates." He mumbled. "It looks like we'll have some competition for the treasure."
> 
> With Zero-
> 
> ...



Roy turns back towards Alex as they dock the ship, "Just because you're afraid to get up close and personal, to put your neck on the line, and hide in the background shootin' off your little cap guns and other toys doesn't mean you're any better than me," he says raising his blade.

He then turns towards Damien, "If there are any survivors by the time we're done they'll be pretty damn disappointed, seeing how there is no treasure..." he says firmly, "Atleast they'll get to keep their heads," he says eyeing Damien and then Alex.

Suddenly a knocked out knight crashes at their feets. They all stare at it with blank looks on their faces, "Guess we should check out where this one came from," Marcus says rubbing the back of his head.


----------



## Chaos (May 29, 2010)

*Misery, The New World*

The huge beast howled, a sound that could be heard almost hundred miles away. It was the cry of the Leviathan, the largest of the Sea Kings, a wail that promised nothing but death. The great beast wanted to dive, but it could not. It had been years since it had last went underwater. The Leviathan couldn't. The Leviathan was tamed.

On top of the beast's head, a tiny figure could be seen. The figure clearly wasn't afraid of the beast, and didn't seem bothered at all by the ear-splitting wails coming forth from it. The figure had a hood pulled over the upper part of his face. The lower part, the visible part, showed no emotion at all, not even the slightest of grins.

"Captain!" Another hooded figure had come up behind the first. The second man, Shadow by name, had his sword in hand. This was nothing new, though. Shadow always had his sword in hand. "Captain!" Shadow clearly was excited.

"What is it, Shadow?" The voice of the captain was barely audible, a small whisper that was almost lost to the winds. "We've got one hell of a news flash, Misery" The captain didn't say a word. "Misery, our last fight... The girl we defeated" Shadow's voice only barely contained his excitement.

"She was a Yonkou!" Shadow exclaimed loudly to his captain's back. The captain rose to his feet, slowly turning to face Shadow. "Misery, this means that you are one of the Lords of the Sea now!" Shadow's face bore a big smile.

The captain came face to face with Shadow. He said nothing, just stood and watched. The smallest of grins, nothing more than a slight raising of one corner of the mouth, betrayed his emotions. If Misery showed emotions, he surely was pleased. 

And yes, Misery remembered the plasma bitch. She had been a powerful opponent. But not powerful enough for him. And at the end, the fight had only been one in many, one of the thousands places that had been destroyed and burned by the Drifting Disease crew.

"Thanks" Misery said in his whisper. Shadow bowed and left back for the inhabited part of the Leviathan. The captain turned back to watching the front.

The captain watched his new territory. A piercing, maniacal laughter, totally devoid of any sort of true merit split the sky, carrying almost as far as the Leviathan's roars. 

The Demon King laughed.


----------



## Chaos (May 29, 2010)

*Chalcedony, Mirrorball Island*

Chalcedony smiled when Vissik jumped from the roofs. "Yes, captain, please go safe our fair lady. But I have an errand to run as well" Bowing weirdly on the move, Chalcedony ran on. He had some messages to deliver. And he had a perfect idea how to deliver them. After a while he reached the main street. "This should be the place" he softly mumbled.

A smile spread on his face as a division of armored guards, the mirror guards, came rushing up the streets, coming to clear up the mess and stop the fires. Chalcedony jumped of the roof. "Orbit Orbit no Float, please" He levitated right in front of the surprised guards, politely nodding his head towards the mirror guard's captain, a man called Wut. 

Wut sank to his knees, as did the other mirror guards. "High councilman, what is your bidding?" Chalcedony smiled. "First that you stand up, my loyal guard After everyone had risen to their feet again, Chalcedony continued. "The situation there is totally under control, dear guards. I can assure you that within half an hour, everything will be clear except from a few missing items. Going in will only mean unnecessary deaths, though" Wut looked at him wide-eyed, to surprised for words. "Now that you have my word for that, I would like to reassign you"

After a short silence, Wut spoke again. "Of course, high councilor" Chalcedony smiled again. "Thank you, Wut. I would like one of you to go to every single one of my family, telling them I won't be back for dinner. I would like one of you to go to High Councillor Firble and congratulate him. I would like of you to go to High Councillor Derrick and tell him I've escaped for good from him. And last but not least, I would like ten of you who want a more interesting life to go with me, help load some stuff, and help me on my upcoming journey" 

Chalcedony chuckled as the guards hastily tried to form teams and determine who'd do what, all the while being incredibly surprised at his orders. But it didn't matter, he was, after all, one of the three high councilmen of the island. In his instructions he had also made sure that there would be talking between the remaining two, and if the guards who remained weren't too tight-lipped, there was quite a big chance that Derrick would lose his position, and Firble would have it all. Chalcedony had never liked Derrick.

The guards had decided on the jobs. The ten men Chalcedony had requested included Wut and his other favorite guard, James. "Thank you, my loyal guard, have a good life and fare well!" Chalcedony started off towards the docks, the ten guards on his heels. They came to the docks. Chalcedony immediately spotted the Chaos Mind ship, a nice thing with a weird kind of "receiver". The Chaos Mind fodder crew was already running around and loading in expensive stuff.

The guards looked uneasy at the happenings. Chalcedony turned to them. "What are you waiting for? Go help them out a bit, will you?" The guards still looked uneasy, but they didn't really have a choice. "Don't forget to board after you're done! Thanks for your help!" Chalcedony easily hopped up the boarding plank, setting himself down on a crate and taking his pipe from his pocket. He lit the tobacco. He was surprised that none of the Chaos Mind fodders actually asked him anything. He guessed they were used to stuff like this with Vissik as their captain.

It wasn't long until Vissik came running towards him, the unconscious form of Estervina in his arms. Vissik unceremoniously dropped the girl in Chalcedony's arms, quite clearly hasty. "Dear Vissik, we have some spare time, I have made sure of that" Chalcedony smiled at his new captain. "We also have some new crewmembers, fine men and fighters, every single one of them" It didn't seem like Vissik was listening. Chalcedony sat back as Vissik blurted something about music and was off. Chalcedony smiled. He would decipher the words on the run, if he knew Vissik by any measure now.

He turned his attention to the girl Vissik had dropped in his lap. He stood up and walked to the cabins, where he lay the girl on a random bed. He had no idea who the cabin belonged too, so he put a small note on the table in the room, explaining what had happened and apologizing and thanking whoever room's it was for housing the fair lady for a while. Chalcedony walked up again, looking for Vissik.


----------



## InfIchi (May 29, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Roy turns back towards Alex as they dock the ship, "Just because you're afraid to get up close and personal, to put your neck on the line, and hide in the background shootin' off your little cap guns and other toys doesn't mean you're any better than me," he says raising his blade.
> 
> He then turns towards Damien, "If there are any survivors by the time we're done they'll be pretty damn disappointed, seeing how there is no treasure..." he says firmly, "Atleast they'll get to keep their heads," he says eyeing Damien and then Alex.
> 
> Suddenly a knocked out knight crashes at their feets. They all stare at it with blank looks on their faces, "Guess we should check out where this one came from," Marcus says rubbing the back of his head.



"Hey, you alright?" Damien leans over the knight. "T...they..... town..." the knight coughed. "Men...blowing up...town.." He grabbed Damien's collar. "Please...S...save...the key..." He pulled Damien close. "Please.... Don't... Let them... get it!" With that, the knight fell back to the dock, Damien's fist tightened. "I see." He slowly stood up, lowering his fedora. "Let's go, I wont let them get away with this." 

Elsewhere- A small town not too far from the dock.

"Damn it! The key's not here!" One of the men shouts. "Shut up! of course it is! Captain Zero said it would be here! So we'll look for it here!" The men begin to rip through the town, Bodies littered the streets, buildings were destroyed. "Elder...." A woman and child stand behind a tall old man, his hair grayed and long. "Please, wait here." The woman clutches her son. "Please... reconsider... We can't let them get the key...!" The woman cries out. "If we give them the keys, the senseless violence will stop." the old man responded, walking from his hiding spot out into town.

"Oi!" One of the pirates shout. "There' he is!" The entire crew turns on the old man, raising guns and cannons in his direction. "You've bested our towns guardians... You've slaughtered my people... I'll give you the key, but promise you will stop this senseless violence!" The elder knew there were more people, hidden in the shelters, he couldn't let them be killed. "Show us the key old man!" 

The elder nods and reaches into his shirt, removing a large golden key about a foot long. "Hehehe... by god it exists." The crew chuckles. "Alright, Bring it here." The old man nods and slowly walks towards them, once he is close enough, he hands over the key to the man who appeared to be in charge. "Now, will you-" BLAM!!! The old man's eyes widen, the smoking barrel of a pistol pulls away from his chest and rises in the air. "You fool." The pirate grinned. "Why would we stop just because you asked us to?"

"You....This... was not the deal..." The old man dropped to his knees, clutching his chest and breathing heavily. "We're pirates. Since when did you think we stuck to the deals?" He smirked and lowered his pistol to the old mans head. "Now, Go to sleep old man." BLAM!!! "Nnngh!" The pirate grabbed his hand. "Oops. I missed." Alex smirked, resting his rifle on his shoulder. "You... who the hell are you!?" "Dice Cage." BOOM! a massive cage falls down on the pirates. "We'll ask the questions around here." Damien grinned.


----------



## Pyro (May 29, 2010)

*Tessa VS Moab*


Both warriors stood about ten feet apart panting and both looking somewhat pale. _"Alright Moab, it's just a little girl. Nothing to be afraid of. Just a scared, little girl. Just a scared, little, weak girl. Just a scared, little, weak, girl... THAT HAS A HUGE FLAMING SWORD IN WHICH SHE'S TRYING TO USE TO BURN YOU TO DEATH. Oh my god. Oh my god. You really got yourself into trouble here. This is nothing like back at home where the worst that would happen was a few pitchforks would be thrown your way. But, out here in the fucking seas, there's freaks everywhere with SWORDS THAT ARE ON FIRE AHHHHHHH!"_

Cutting Moab's inner-monologue short, Tessa swung her sword towards the doctor who barely dodged the blade. 


*"Listen you pervert rapist. I don't know who you are or what you're doing here. And that's SCARY! The unknown is the scariest thing in the world!"* as she says this, Tessa's blade begins to glow hotter and the flames increase in size.

"First of all, I'm not a freaking rapist, a pervert is still up in the air however. And if you think the unknown if scary, then try having someone with a giant flaming sword attack you... Yeah... that's what I thought..." Moab responded.

However by this time, Moab had figured out the girls secret. It seemed as though the fire on her sword increased whenever the girl became scared. Moab was using this conversation to try and calm his opponent down, so that she would be easier to defeat. However, Moab knew he was at a disadvantage. It seemed as though the girl was easily spooked, and Gatrom's fighting style was one that was sure to cause fear. Plus, the girl was a fire weilder, and that meant Moab had no idea how effective his explosions would be.


----------



## Franky (May 29, 2010)

*Mirrorball Island Docks*

Vissik smiled as Chalcedony carried the unresponsive Estervina. He knew know was the time, the time to unleash his final hand, the full flush. "Men! Ready my amplifier! I will at least allow anyone who is to die the right to die a happy death tonight!"

Vissik marched onto his ship, full of excitment. He was ready for the finally. His crew handed him an attachement in each hand, which he clipped onto his glasses. He took a deep breath, took out a megaphone, which was wired to the speakers used in the festivals on the island, which were all rewired by his crew, and he stared into the mirrorball that hung from the overbearing peak of the mountain.

DEAR CITIZENS OF MIRRORBALL ISLAND! HEAR MY WORD! I HAVE COME TO BRING YOU SALVATION FROM THIS FIRE! THERE IS NOTHING TO FEAR, ALL YOU MUST DO IS LOOK DEEPLY INTO THE REFLECTION ON THE MIRRORBALL THAT HANGS ABOVE YOU! FOCUS NOW!" Vissik commanded. His crew wheeled out a projector, also attached to his glasses.

"Hypno Hypno no Mi!" he cried, swinging his arms to his sides like a ringleader presenting the finale. In that instant, every single denizen of Mirrorball Island stared into his eyes, which were projected onto the swinging glass marvel. They were all under Vissik's spell. At that instant, all the fire vanished from sight and sound, but, that was just it. They were still there, but not a soul could see them! This was Vissik's final paradox; his final ploy. He had allowed the people of Mirrorball to burn to ashes while still living their daily lifes. Each and every person, falling to an unsuspected death, not a man, child, or woman would survive.

"Remember me, VISSIK FOEHN, as your savior and hero, dear people of Mirrorball! May you live your lifes knowing that the great fire was diverted by the almighty LORD VISSIK FOEHN! HAHAHAHAHAH!!!" Vissik laughed into the loudspeeker, filling the people's hearts with hope that was only meant to be dashed. Vissik discarded the devices to the deck of the ship, his crew packing it away. "Come now. We have done all we can, now we shove off!" Vissik shouted, pointing his cane to the sea. This, was the ultimate "chaos".


----------



## MrChubz (May 29, 2010)

-With The Presidents-
The White Boat landed ashore on the island with Pegbeard the Pirate's fortune. Washington was the first one off the boat, with the map in his hand, already trying to figure out which way to go. The rest of them left the boat at the same time.
G-Dub and I will stay behind and make sure nothing happens to the ship, Roosevelt said.
I'm not an idiot Roosevelt. I know what you'll try to do. Lincoln, you stay behind, Washington ordered.
I refuse. i can't miss out on a pirate hunt. It's what pirates do, Lincoln said.
I don't care that you refuse. You either stay behind, or you don't get your share of the treasure, Washington threw the ultimatum at Lincoln. 
Great, perfect, Lincoln accepted.
Washington took a look at the map. The saw a compass rose with the words, "North, East, South, West," clockwise in that order. Since Washington was from the Grandline, the concept of the cardinal directions blew his mind. He passed the map to Jefferson, the navigator.
Navigate this map, navigator, Washington demanded.
Looks like we'll need to find a way to figure out which way we're going, Jefferson said.
Oh, great, thanks for informing us Jefferson. As if we didn't know that already. Let me just grab my compass, oh wait! We're on the grand line, those don't work here. Why do you bother with this idiot, Washington, Adam ranted.
There is a way! ON an island called Jaya, there's a bird that always points South, Jefferson said.
Oh, let's just go to Jaya, then hop in a ship and come strait back here.Stupid idiot, Adam insulted.
Jefferson drew his sword, I don't suppose you have a better idea, do you? Jefferson asked, briskly making his way over to Adam.
Adam drew his sword. He briskly made his way to Jefferson. When the two were close enough, they clashed swords, Yes, as a matter of fact I do! It's very obvious as a matter of fact, Adam said.
Jefferson swung at Adam a couple of times. Adam blocked it, Well please, do share your idea that even I the ship's navigator, couldn't come up with, Jefferson said.
Adam sheathed his sword then smirked, We search only at sunrise and sun set. That way we know which way East and West are. It may not be the fastest method, but it's better then going to Jaya, Mr. Navigator, Adam said. Jefferson had no rebuttal.
Well then it's decided. We'll wait for sunset, Washington said.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 29, 2010)

*Skypiea: With the Hoax Pirates*
_The Apate_ came to an abrupt stop when it reached the Sky Island. Feroy swung a satchel over his shoulder containing water, snacks and other useful items. Every since he lost his prized staff in his heated (Quite literally heated, Derrick has the freaking magma devil fruit) battle with Crimson Fist Pirate Captain Derrick Feroy has been feeling like he lost a valuable part of his life. He'd get over it of course. 

The Hoax Pirate Captain began to descend the blank. He looked back at his crew, "Hey, I'm going off on my own for a small while as I'm sure the rest of you were going to do. We can meet back up here at whatever time. Oh and," Feroy opened up his satchel and tossed each Hoax Pirate member a small transponder snail. "Use these to keep in contact with each other if need be. Compliments of Charmo." Feroy said before descending off the plank even further. 

"Try not to get in too much trouble!" Feroy's voice rang out one last time. Feroy knew saying that was no use, though. Everywhere the Hoax Pirates went they caused a catastrophe of problems. A Sky Island would be no exception. "I'll give em two hours..." Feroy reluctantly said as he headed off into the weird town.

As Feroy walked down the weird street, he noticed that every person there had small wings on their backs. "Are there guys angels or something?" He said to himself. The Skypiean citizens returned Feroy the exact bewildered gaze. 

"He doesn't have any wings. He must be a blue sea dweller!"

"I thought those ruffians were banned from Skypiea. Every time they come they just cause problems!"

"I'm surprised the White Berets haven't kicked them out yet!"

"Did he really have enough money to pay the entrance fee?!"

The Skypiean citizens gossiped about the Hoax Pirate as he walked on by. Feroy didn't care, though. He was still set on clearing his mind. Feroy feel into what one could call a "slump" after his defeat by the hands of a Shichibukai. 

Up ahead to small boys were shooting water out of their hands or what appeared to be their hands. Upon further inspection it was water from a shell. "I could have sworn I seen Robbie using one of those things before." Feroy recalled back to their battle with Darver. Robbie unleashed a powerful flame from a shell he was holding in his palm. "I guess the magic shells come from this place." Feroy said as he continued on.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 29, 2010)

*Hoax Pirates...*

Alex watches Feroy walk off in his new apparel. He could go for a change of clothes as well but that doesn't quite work out so well for him, as it would leave him stripped of all of his weapons. He shrugs and hops off the ship, walking in his own direction.

He continues to stretch out his left arm, it will be a while before it's back at full power, Darver did a serious number on it as well as the rest of his body, but that's his only remaining injury. As he enters the town he looks around and sees that everyone has wings on their back.

"Is he from the Blue Sea?"

"No way, how did he get here?"

"I hate it when-" but the gossip is interrupted, "What's your problems!" he says obnoxiously, "What, just cause I don't have wings means you all can talk shit?" he says with a scowl on his face.

"Fine...You want wings..." two massive eagle wings grow out of the back of his jacket. They flap around a few times before returning to rest against his back, "Happy!" he shouts, disgruntled before walking away.

*Devil's Luck Pirates...*

The pirates begin to slash at the dice cage that holds them, "We're not tellin' you shit!" but Damien fortifies it, making the spaces between the dice bars small, "How about you make that a Dice Box with a sun roof," Aaron says stepping forward. Damien nods and does as he says. 

The navigator than steps up to the top of the box and begins pouring ink through the hole in the large cage. He begins to sweat as he continues to pour more and more into the box. The pirates begin to shout as the box fills with ink and some begin to drownd in it, "Feel like talking now?" 

They continue to shout, "F-fine! Fine!" one of the few that still has his head above the sea of ink shouts. However suddenly more men arrive, "What an ugly technique..." a new voice says. They all look up to see a rather handsome man with a blade strapped to his side, "Seems we won't be needing your assitance anymore," he says pushing the man's head below the ink and then hardening the ink sea.

"Who's this pretty boy?" Roy says holding the blade handle of his sheathed blade, "Whoever he is his head is about to be blown off," Alex says taking aim, "Here we go again," Marcus says with a chuckle and a sweatdrop.

"Don't even think about it Hotshot...See that weapon," he says motioning to the man's blade, "He's mine..." he says steping forward.


----------



## InfIchi (May 29, 2010)

The Hoax Pirates-

Dreams... I hate dreams... They always take me to a dark place... Pain, Suffering, Loss.... I've lost everything... I always lose it... My mother, My father... Even my brother abandoned me... Leaving me broken... But then, Then my pride... That Schikibukai... He took my pride... He broke my bones... He ruined everything i had... I'll never forgive him... I'll break him... I'll break all of them... Now get up you worthless piece of shit! Move your fucking body! GET UP AND DO SOMETHING ABOUT YOUR WEAKNESS!!!

Kaimetsu's eyes suddenly shot open. His body was bandaged from head to toe, he could feel the bruises and fractures all around him. He'd been asleep for days, but his body was still broken. "I can't let this get me down..." He slowly moved his feet over the edge of the bed, placing his feet on the ground and slowly sitting up. "I need to train harder..." He grabbed his blade, the familiar feel of it's weight in his hands, the cold touch of the polished wood sheath. Yes, It was time, He knew it. He needed to get off this boat and onto whatever landmass they were on now.

He stood up, each step was a shot of agony through his body. He could hear the faint grating chalk like sound of his broken bones rubbing against each other. The sound sent chills up his spin, his body felt hot and cold at the same time. The pain was pure suffering, but he wasn't going to get strong just by waiting it out. He would work through the pain, Cripple him or make him stronger, that was up to fate. But Kaimetsu had already decided, Fate was sitting this one out.

Elsewhere in the world-

"It's not easy trying to change the world." The Giant man with the giant plan, some call him the Grimm Reaper, other's just call him Terror incarnate. Schikibukai, Grimm Dracoski made his way through a jungle, His men slowly marching behind him. "Captain." Dread stood behind the large framed man. "Silence, We have work to do." Dread nodded. "But, We've been ignoring the World Governments calls for a few months now, don't you think they will grow suspicious of our actions?" Grimm smirked. "When the time comes, we'll worry about it. Now keep silent, I don't trust this man to let us go peacefully if we displease him." They slowly entered a clearing, And in that clearing was a massive Pyramid, at the top was a massive Jackal's head.

"Anubis huh?" Grimm's grin grew larger. "Now let's see who it is we've been working with hmm?"

Motoval Island- A few Minutes Earlier-

"H...how... Is this... possible..." The last knight coughs, his friends all lie scattered around the ground. "Wellp, It would seem to me that Doria has this step father act down pact. I think he's almost ready for the big screen don't you Radon?" "Mm~ most defiantly Captain." Zero looks up at the sky. "Hmm, It seems the explosions have stopped, Radon, Would you mind checking on our other little improvisers? Make sure they aren't scripting their acts now, That just goes against the spirit of the art."

"As you wish Captain." Radon Bowed and blasted off with amazing speed. "Now then, I was wondering." Zero turned back to the village elder. "Are you going to tell us where the key is? The way you remind me of the other village leader just makes me want to pop your cute little head off... We wouldn't want that now would we? It's such a cute little head." "I'll never tell you... You insane bastard...." The elders hands shook with both terror and defiance as the pirate looked down on him. "435." He grinned. "Doria, Show him what he's won."

In that instant, Doria had his hands around the elders head. "NO WAIT I'LL!" SNAP! "Now Show them what's behind door number two Johnny!" Zero laughed. "A one way ticket to the purlieu gates." Doria responded, picking up the key from the old mans neck. "Hey, Lookie what i found." Zero clapped his hands. "That makes four keys so far, Boy this is shaping up to be a wonderful summer vacation!"


Currently-

"Oh my... I do feel ill looking at such a hideous creature." Radon holds his hand over his mouth. "Such a filthy looking thing, It makes my stomach churn. Please, Do place a bag over your head, you're make the rest of us lose our appetite. and I haven't had lunch yet." Damien noticed Roy's anger. "Roy, Don't.. There's something off about this guy!" But his words didn't each the Samurai, he bolted forward, looking for an easy target, but what he ended up with... "Frog Blitz." Radon charged at the same time, unsheathing his blade just in time to slam the handle into Roy's stomach and send him crashing through Damien's dice cage.

The impact sent Aaron crashing to the ground along with most of the cage and freeing the men inside. "D...damn it..." Roy coughed. "Oh... Still alive? Why must the ugly be so difficult to kill hmm~" He rubbed his hands through his hair. "You bastard...." "RADON SIR! WE HAVE THE KEY!" His men shout as they slowly regain consciousness from their inky depths. "Oh, Then hand it here." The man begins to hand over a black mass of ink but Radon quickly steps back. "You idiot! How could you tarnish the beauty of that key!? It's so hideous now! Wipe it off before you hand it over to me!"

"I'll take it." Damien runs between the two, grabbing the key and holding it in his hand. "Heh, It's all inky and stuff." The pirate captain smirked as Radon seemed to have a look of fury and confusion on his face. "Well now, please hand over that key. It would be a shame to ruin such a lovely face." Damien sighed. "Well now you just went and confused me, I was all set to break your jaw but then you complimented me. You can't be all bad if you have good taste." He tossed the key up in the air. "But you still can't have the-" BLAM! Damien suddenly felt something large hit his head, Something very large and very pink, sending his body flying through a few buildings and over the docks. "S...shit..." Damien closed his eyes. SPLASH! "Good work Doria! you got the key." 

Zero looked down at the rest of the Devil's Luck pirates. "Well, What do we have here! A new Audience! Wonderful! What shall we play?" Alex raised his cannon and aimed it at Zero. "How bout, Name that boom." Firing his cannon at the pirate captain, he hoped to end it quick.. But sadly, Doria is a fishman with really thick skin... and muscles... BOOM!!! "Did someone fire a waterballoon at me? That was refreshing." The fishman smirked. "Wellp... I'm out of ideas...."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 29, 2010)

*Wyaton/ Marine Prison Base...*
Nate sat cross legged in the middle of a cell large concrete cell. His eyes were closed and he seemed to be in a state of deep contemplation. Off to the side of the cell, and a good deal away from Nate, sat a group of Pirates with various states of bumps, bruises, and broken limbs, which they received when they thought they could push Nate around.    

The thick concrete walls and iron bars of the cell trembled violently. Loud explosions and the familiar sounds of bullets firing echoed through the small iron barred window. Marines ran frantically past their cell and Nate suddenly opened his eyes. "What's going on outside?" he asked a passing Marine.  

The Marine slid to a halt and stared at Nate with a nervous expression. "A Shichibukai is fighting two other Pirates!" he exclaimed before running off down the hall. 

Right on cue Nate's cellmates began whispering loudly at this unexpected news of a Shichibukai in their midst. Nate however stood up, his full height almost seven feet tall, and a mountain of a man. He slowly walked towards the iron bars of the cell, causing the Pirates to stare at him curiously. 

"Oi what you doin mate?" one of them asked Nate. 

Nate didn't respond as he bent his knees slightly, coiling back his right arm and closing his fist. He took a deep breath and the air around his right fist began to warp and condense around it. *"Iron Fist..."* he muttered, before launching a powerful punch at the iron bars. As his fist made contact with the bars, the sound of metal crashing against metal rang out. *BABOOOM!* Smoke and debris flew in every direction, flooding the cell and obscuring visibility. The Pirates in the cell ducked down, coughing loudly from the thick smoke filled debris cloud around them. As the smoke cleared their eyes widened at what they saw. The thick iron bars of the cell had been shattered to ragged chunks, and Nate was gone. The Pirates looked at each other in disbelief, realizing what this meant.

"WE'RE FREEEEEEEE!!!" they screamed, and rushed out of the cell. 

_Outside the Marine Prison... _
Annie narrowed her bright green eyes at Surrai as his monstrous Dinosaur jaws lunged at her body and clamped down with razor sharp teeth the size of bananas. However all the giant Dinosaur bit on was air, as Annie's form disappeared in a blur just before his teeth clamped shut with an audible clicking sound.  

Suddenly she rematerialized on top of Surrai's leathery and spiked head. "Geez fella and I was just about to let you go!" Annie said, but she knew that he couldn't hear him. Surrai's mind was now locked in a cage of mindless ferocity. She had had her own personal experiences with rampaging Zoan's, like Tatsu.   

Surrai roared loudly in frustration and rapidly shook his head from side to side to shake her off. Annie however kept her balance, she had ridden quite a few bucking broncos in her day. "Whoah fella!" Annie exclaimed as she strapped her bazooka behind her back, and drew both of her golden revolvers. She could kill him right here and right now, but James words had affected her. 

In his mindless rage, Surrai suddenly charged at the thick concrete, bunker like, walls of the Marine base. Annie leaped away as the giant Dino crashed his head into the thick wall, sending chunks of concrete flying everywhere. Annie rolled across the ground and took aim with her revolvers. She fired a green orb that exploded into a giant mass of green vines with the tensile strength of steel. The vines, which were alive, grew even larger, and wrapped themselves all around the Dino's giant and muscular body.   

*"Vinewhip Round!"  *

Annie fired again, this time over Surrai's head as he roared in a terrible frenzy, trying to bite at the vines, but thankfully the vies were covering him from top to bottom. The cartridge exploded above Surrai into a gray cloud of shimmering dark gray flakes that settled on top of Surrai. 

*"Seastone Surprise!"  * 

Annie smirked to herself. This was one of her greatest creations, a gaseous form of seastone that mimicked the properties of sold seastone. Surrai breathed in the gas and even though he began to rip out of the vines with just brute force alone, it was to late. The Dino Zoan began to decrease in size and morph back into his Human form. 

As he collapsed to the ground, Annie looked over at James and tipped her cap to him. He had shown her that there was still hope for the next generation, and how far she had fallen, but it's not as if she had a choice. Annie wasn't doing this because she wanted to, she had her home to protect. It was so easy to judge when you were an idealistic rookie, but he was still right. Annie had become what she always hated and reviled. 

"I won't blow your head off....or Dino boy...or that squad of yours that you have sitting in sniper range over yonder. The cloud will dissipate in about a minute...and he'll be as right as rain," she told him. "Though, I'd stay clear of it if I were you." 

Meanwhile escaped convicts began to flood out of the giant hole in the Marine base wall made by Surrai. Marine guardsmen scrambled to try and stop them as a full scale riot broke out.

Annie turned her back to James and started to walk away. "See ya around fella. Try and not get yourself killed out there. I'd be disappointed if you did," she said with a back handed wave of her hand.


----------



## Franky (May 29, 2010)

*Wyaton*

Surrai, in beserk frenzy, scrambled in the vines that had seemed to appear ut of no where andengulf him. Just as he almost bit one vine off, a gray cloud exploded over his head and gas surrounded him. In dinosaur form, he breathed in the air and suddenly he came to. He caught hold of the primal instincts that seemed to suddenly dissappear around his brain. He shrank, outside of his will, into human form and watched as Annie tipped her hat to his new captain, said a few words, and waltzed away as escaped convicts began to flood the area where they had been fighting.

Surrai was far too weak for words. He turned his head slightly and saw piles of rubble around him. He turned upward and saw that he had smashed a hole in the Marine Base while in Dino mode. A few convicts were escaping in the frenzy. In about a minute, he felt he strength rush back to him and he stood up, shaking off the vines that also seemed to loosen. Annie was now long gone. "Damn... I couldn't do anything!" he gnarled at himself, growling with the hint of prehistoric rage. Surrai was a man of pride, and this battle had definately put a dent in it.

Surrai walked to James Ray, who had just talked to Annie before she had left. He felt like he should have been able to protect him as his knew captain, nay, friend. "James... I acted rashly and failed as your underling... I may want to be the mightiest, but that does not mean that I am not loyal to you, my captain..." Surrai explained, bowing deeping on one knee. "Please allow me to make up for this fallacy and make me your right hand man whilst I am on your crew! I swear, no harm will ever come to you if you make me your personal guard!" Surrai said, trying to make up for how weak he felt. Surrai kept his head down as he spoke, "PLease allow me to grow stronger as your personal guard, Captain James Ray!


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 30, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "I've never defied an order." Shiwo shook his head. "I would never dream of defying an order. That would mean demotion or even imprisonment on the charge of treason. I wouldn't dare be foolish enough to do something like that." He put his hands behind his back. "However, we have the power to find a loophole Anglora." He spoke simply and looked forward. "Wanted, Dead or Alive." We capture the pirate alive, That's fine. But what if the orders are "Destroy their crew?" Well, We still do not need to slaughter the pirates. We can find a way to crush their hopes. No better way to do that then to show how powerless they are. You fight them in battle, you take away their ship, their weapons and show them, truly show them the hell of the grand line. The pirates leave, dreams crushed and become shells of their former selves... It's a shame, But they go on to lead a normal life."
> 
> He looked up. "I've checked on a few crews, i like to keep tabs on them." He nodded. "There are some crews out there, I truly believe are helping us." Shiwo held up a poster of Derick Crimson. "Slowly, his crew is taking care of the threat of that Ikijigoku group. They've freed an island already, what have we been doing hmm?" He smiled. "Though, I should probably be increasing their bounties." He rubbed his chin. "I've had so much work to do lately~ They were upset with me taring that island and now i have to do bounties for a few months~"



Aihato smirked at Kurokarasu's comment about defying orders, "I would hope you wouldn't, Shiwo. Sometimes your kindness worries me. You must always remember, no matter what your morals are, we can't defy _them._" Anglora said as the two continued walking. She specifically put the emphasis on 'them'. Kurokarasu surely knew who she was talking about. 

They came to a balcony that overlooked one of Mariejois' numerous beautiul courtyards. "You have your own way of doing things. If I'm given an order to destroy a crew, I'm going to fry them until no ashes remain. I have no concern about their 'hopes and dreams'. When you're dead you don't have any 'hopes and dreams'." The Admiral said lightly as she leaned over the balcony. Ironically, despite the harsh words she was saying, her tone of voice was still calm and sweet.

Aihato glanced over to the poster that Kurokarasu held up. "I'm sure you have better things to do with your time rather than stalking a rookie crew, Shiwo." Anglora said taking the poster out of his hand. "If they've choosen to help fight the Ikijigoku then allow them to do so. However, once their usefulness has expired, obliterate them."


----------



## InfIchi (May 30, 2010)

Tricktype said:


> Aihato smirked at Kurokarasu's comment about defying orders, "I would hope you wouldn't, Shiwo. Sometimes your kindness worries me. You must always remember, no matter what your morals are, we can't defy _them._" Anglora said as the two continued walking. She specifically put the emphasis on 'them'. Kurokarasu surely knew who she was talking about.
> 
> They came to a balcony that overlooked one of Mariejois' numerous beautiul courtyards. "You have your own way of doing things. If I'm given an order to destroy a crew, I'm going to fry them until no ashes remain. I have no concern about their 'hopes and dreams'. When you're dead you don't have any 'hopes and dreams'." The Admiral said lightly as she leaned over the balcony. Ironically, despite the harsh words she was saying, her tone of voice was still calm and sweet.
> 
> Aihato glanced over to the poster that Kurokarasu held up. "I'm sure you have better things to do with your time rather than stalking a rookie crew, Shiwo." Anglora said taking the poster out of his hand. "If they've choosen to help fight the Ikijigoku then allow them to do so. However, once their usefulness has expired, obliterate them."



"I Keep my eyes on all fresh prospects my dear Anglora." Shiwo turned to look out the window as well. "But still, I wonder. I find all life important, do you understand? There is a special something in everything. I would never dream of killing without an explicit purpose. Killing with purpose is still killing, but killing without purpose, then we become what we hate don't we? Say what you will Anglora, but you speak like those you hate, you act like those you say we must destroy. Isn't that a bit of hypocrisy? Doesn't that make you question yourself?" 

Shiwo shook his head. "I could never understand them, you know that. I follow my orders, but it weighs heavy on my heart. I just want to see our men live long lives, have children, and grow old. So, I follow many peoples, I've been paying attention to marine crews and pirate crews. I've even heard about the recent encounter between our Schikibukai and one of his old employees." He leaned down with his massive frame, a small bird flew by the window and he smiled. "Life is beautiful Anglora, we strive to protect life. It's in our orders to ensure the peace and stability of the world government. So, Isn't it best, to protect the peoples lives at any cost, rather then sacrificing them when it's convenient?" 

"Do you understand? Justice, True justice, is not sacrifice for gain, It's not killing when you can save. True justice, is doing what is right, protecting the lives of the innocent at all costs and punishing those who are guilty. The justice you want, isn't that just brutality? One can not obtain peace by force, It never works... We've rebuilt this government, We've tried to work around the old governments ways. You know that, But we seem to be headed right back to where we came from." He turned around and leaned against the window. "You are a very beautiful woman Anglora, one i would expect to hear me out. But I fear what you look like on the inside... I wish you would prove me wrong."


----------



## Candy (May 30, 2010)

_-Wyaton Marine Base_


James saw surrai lash at at annie and clamp his teeth down on her; but his eyes had deceived him, it was only an afterimage he had chomped. "Surrai! Stop! Shes going to let us go!" but it was to late, he couldn't hear a word james was saying. He was simply enraged.

*"Vinewhip Round!"  *

James eyes opened up wide as strong vines covered surrais entire dinosaur form. He continued to thrash around, but they held steadfast. _So this is the power of arguably the greatest gun slinger in the world_ Thought james in utter awe. 

*"Seastone Surprise!"*

A plume of mist went up around surrai, according to the attack name, james deduced that it was seastone mist. Surrai began to gag on the mist as he inhaled it; he slowly began to shrink from the affects of sea stone. If a matter of seconds he was back in his human form. _She could have used that on me..._ thought james in horror.

James looked at annie, while she was on top on surrai she had said she wasnt going to hurt him, james was interested in her next move.  *"I won't blow your head off....or Dino boy...or that squad of yours that you have sitting in sniper range over yonder. The cloud will dissipate in about a minute...and he'll be as right as rain,"
* James was safe from annie, but he was still horrified that she could restrain and take down surrai on a whim. He knew that she could have killed them anytime she wanted. Although he was scared Sh*tless he kept face to annie.  

*"See ya around fella. Try and not get yourself killed out there. I'd be disappointed if you did,"* James answered back "Annie, I dont think you have to worry about that," his fear had dissapeared as he smirked back at annie "I look forward to our rematch." James then turned his attention to the marine base as annie left.

The marines were slimming and there were only a few of them left at the riot, and they would gone shortly. Suddenly he saw jack calles walking out of the marine base, but he wasn't killing any marines, it seemed he was just interested in getting out. Another man stood out in the crowd, he had never seen this man before. He towered over all the other prisoners, he could be just another inmate, or he could be something else. James' intuition told him it was the later. He would encounter these men shortly, but surrai was getting up.  







Franky said:


> *Wyaton*
> 
> Surrai, in beserk frenzy, scrambled in the vines that had seemed to appear ut of no where andengulf him. Just as he almost bit one vine off, a gray cloud exploded over his head and gas surrounded him. In dinosaur form, he breathed in the air and suddenly he came to. He caught hold of the primal instincts that seemed to suddenly dissappear around his brain. He shrank, outside of his will, into human form and watched as Annie tipped her hat to his new captain, said a few words, and waltzed away as escaped convicts began to flood the area where they had been fighting.
> 
> ...



James smiled "I accept your offer to be my personal guard and my right hand man. But please, if push comes to shove, please put your life in front of mine." 

James face turned into one of concern "Surrai, gather as many death row in mates as possible for canidates for joining the everlong pirates and head for the docks and judge them accordingly, I'm sure there are some that still want the thrill of piracy to continue. And rest up, that sea stone really pulled one on you," James turned his head to jack calles and the tall man "I have some other people to pay attention to, strong ones!"

James ran to jack calles and the tall man, luckily they were very close to each other in the jail break. "Jack calles, wait! I have a proposition for you!" james turned his body to the large man "Actually, this proposition goes for you as well." 

"I am the captain of the Everlong pirates. Jack, I defeated the man who put you in prison, anderson; in fact this marine Lt. jacket I'm wearing is his. Tall man, I am the man who made it possible for you to escape prison; that goes for you to jack." James raised his head up "I can tell that both of you are strong people. Jack, you have a bounty of 19 million and tall man, you give the impression of a man who has been strengthened by the harshness of this world."  

James raised his sunglasses into his curly hair to reveal his blue eyes, these eyes looked strait at both the tall man and jack calles "Will you join my crew, the Everlong Pirates!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 30, 2010)

*Skypeia - With the Hoax Pirates...*
Robbie watched as Feroy walked off. "What a great Captain he is," he mumbled sarcastically. He placed the tiny den den mushi into his jacket pocket. Out of the corner of his eye he noticed Helen just about to set off from the ship. She slung her short mini leather jacket over her right shoulder and looked to Robbie more like a someone going on a vacation, rather then a Pirate. However the two vicious looking swords strapped to the right side of her hips, immediately dispelled this fantasy. 

"Gonna explore? Or find some swordsman to beat on?" he asked her with a grin. 

Helen stopped at the lead edge of the gangplank, and inclined her head towards him. "I don't look for fights, but I certainly won't complain if a fight finds me," she responded with a hint of amusement. The swordswoman looked back towards town and shrugged.  "I guess I'll check out what kind of swords they have here," she replied. 

"How about you, going to look for your father's family?" 

"Yeah, it'll be weird to see Uncles and cousins I've never seen before, but my pops promised he'd take me back one day," Robbie said. He honestly felt nervous about seeing his old man's family, maybe the last family he had left anywhere, if they were still around that is. The thought that they might be gone, scared him more then anything. 

"I'll accompany you if you want," she told him out of the blue. 

Robbie looked at her with a bit of surprise. She usually tended to keep to herself most of the time. "You sure? I mean it might be a wild goose chase," he told her.  

"You heard Feroy. We should keep out of trouble...and I am your babysitter," she replied with a wry grin. 

"Ha....ha," Robbie laughed sarcastically, though he could tell that Helen was leaving something out. 

They both departed the ship and headed towards town. Robbie felt his anticipation rise with every step they took, and for the first time in awhile felt like a kid again.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 30, 2010)

*Wyaton...*
The only real reason why Nate even broke out of his cell was that he wanted to see one of the fabled Shichibukai in action. After this he was planning on returning back to his cell. Sadly however by the time he made it out, the battle seemed to be over, and the Shichibukai was gone. 

He looked at the two Pirates who, much to his amazement, had managed to survive an encounter with a Shichibukai, though he had no clue how. He was certainly impressed nonetheless, and he could tell these two were quite strong, and also perhaps very stupid. 

As he listened to Jack's speech, he couldn't help but be amused. This man certainly was crazy or supremely confident in his skills. Nate really didn't owe anything to him. Fact was that the only thing keeping Nate in that Prison, was Nate himself. The Marine who he had beaten to within an inch of his life, for abusing a poor innocent woman, had also threatened him that if he didn't accept the death penalty, then he would lock up the woman. Nate couldn't abide to let a woman be persecuted because of him, and so he willingly let himself be arrested and sentenced to death.

"My name is Nate...some call me the Iron Fist," he told Jack in a deep voice that rumbled like a bass drum. "Your offer is tempting, but I do not owe you anything. I am in this prison for one reason, and one reason only. A Marine and his corrupt associates, threatened an innocent woman's life if I were to resist. This I could not abide and willingly offer up my life in her stead." 

He gestured towards a Marine laying on the ground, his body riddled with bullets. "However it seems that you have already taken care of my problem. I would gladly join you, but know that I have sworn a blood oath of vengeance, and will follow it to the end, with or without you."  Nate added seriously. 
_
The Docks of Wyaton..._
Annie felt tired as she walked towards an unmarked World Government vessel, tired both physically and mentally. As she boarded the gangplank, a black suited agent glared at her from the railing. 

"Why did you take off your collar? We couldn't track you. You were told explicitly not to remove it!" he told her in a disrespectful tone that grated on Annie. Jack's words accusing her of being a Govnerment Dog again echoed in her mind.  

"Well I'm back ain't I?" she retorted sharply

"We also received a report of an incident at the Marine Base. What happened?" 

Annie ignored his questions and walked past him. "I'm going to get this wound in my gut stitched up, then take a shower, and sleep for like two days, maybe get drunk too." 

"No first you will answer me!" he shouted at her. "Don't forget that we can obliterate your island with just a single call of a den den mushi...Shichibukai though you may be!" 

Annie stopped in her tracks. Again she heard that voice in her head, accusing her of being a government dog. "No more!"  she said. 

"What?" 

Suddenly a powerful killing intent emanated from her body and she let her haki funnel out to it's fullest extent. The deck beneath her feet began to creak as if under tremendous pressure, and the agent dropped to his knees in a daze. She turned around whip fast and slammed the agent against the wall with a vicious thud. 

"UNHAND ME!!" he yelled. 

Other agents appeared from below deck and surrounded her. Annie however paid them no mind and leaned in until she and the agent were nose to nose, her green eyes flashing with luminosity. "I'm done being your pet, fella. Don't you ever threaten me and my home again. I'll fulfill my role as a Shichibukai because that's what I promised...BUT I AIN'T GONNA BE YOUR PUPPET EVER AGAIN!!" she screamed at the top of her lungs, a primal sound full of force and vigor. 

Her scream echoed across the ship. Half of the agents around her fainted to the ground, while the other half barely managed to keep upright. The agent that she had pinned to the wall, slumped in her grip. Annie let go of him and let him drop to the floor like a sack of potatoes. She walked casually past them all, and climbed below deck. Annie went straight to her cabin like a woman on a mission. As she entered the room, she threw off her leather coat and cowboy hat, unbuckled her gunbelt and tossed it to the floor, then flopped face first onto the bed. She wasl asleep before her head even touched the pillow.


----------



## Chaos (May 30, 2010)

*Dean "Gouger" Spore, Gorilla*

He was to fight one of those beasts? Holy fuck. And it was the man, too, the one that seemed the most powerful to him at that moment. The man was slowly and calmly winding bandages around his hands, probably to get ready to fight. Dean bit back his fear. It was not like he had a choice in this. He had to get off the island. He'd lived here for years, without anyone even near friendly, not to mention that there was not much to see anymore. He had enough of this place. The assassin would move, to a place where there were actual customers for his services. Dean smiled as he readied himself for the battle.

Gatrom readied himself. "Done boy, show your best" Dean was totally serious now. What he himself called "assassin mode". Assassin mode was something Dean could achieve when whatever he was doing actually had severe consequences if he didn't do it. Stuff like that included mortal peril, finding food after a few days no food, and getting of this shitty island. Slowly, Dean pulled his two chainhooks from their respective places on his shoulders. Chinripper, the one with only one hook and Eyegouger, the one with two hooks, just at the right width to smash them both into one eyehole of the opponent. 

Dean jumped. He jumped into a backward somersault, but halfway kicked out his feet. From both feet shot chains, winding around branches above them. Dean swung upside down, spinning his chainhooks with abandon. He flew straight at Gatrom, the two chainhooks swinging from opposite sides towards the man's head. 

Dean let loose the two feetchain and shot a rope from his right hand, pulling him against one of the trees at the other side of the open spot. Not so bad now eh? he thought, looking at the faces of the pirates. He pulled himself in higher on the tree, readying for his next attack.


----------



## Franky (May 30, 2010)

*Wyaton*

Surrai was instantly made his personal guard. This pleased Surrai, as he believed he could now make up for his weakness and grow stronger. James then turned his attention to two men and told Surrai to gather as many inmates as possible who were willing to join. "Yessir!" Surrai answered quickly. He rushed off into the base, where inmates were still gushing out into the streets.

"All of you! Stop! If you hurt anyone in this town, I swear I'll beat the living crap outta ya! Now listen! Anyone who wants to live will pack his bags and pledge himself to James Ray, captain of the Everlong Pirates! So who's with us, the ones who freed you from your prison!?" Surrai gallantly cried. The inmates roared with excitment and glee. They were overjoyed to be freed, and yet more overjoyed to join their savior's crew. Surrai marched them all back to James who was discussing matters with a tall man and white-haired man. "Sir, what would you have me do with the inmates? They have all pledged themselves to join you out of gratitude for freeing them," Surrai asked, tapping James on the shoulder.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 30, 2010)

*The Hoax Pirates/Skypeia...*
Robbie and Helen walked through the cloud lined streets of Angel Island, gazing at the various shops, and of course the peculiar appearance of the people here. 

"They all wear wings," Helen noted curiously, "And they have a very...er...interesting hairstyle." 

Robbie laughed. "Yeah my old man wore those wings on his back too. The other kids would always make fun of it, but he said it was a mark of pride." 

He couldn't help but notice the equally curious, even suspicious, stares that they got in return from the sky folk. Though he had to say that the women here were indeed as beautiful as his pops said they were. He couldn't wait to meet a Shandian chick. Across the street he noticed a store shop window that held an array of Dials. 

"Hey let's take a quick detour over there. I want to see what kind of dials they have," he said, gesturing towards the shop. "Maybe they can also tell us where the Shandian village is."  

They crossed the street and entered a quaint little shop. Shelves containing dials of almost every color and type, lined the walls around them. A young man about Robbie's age smiled at them from behind the front counter of the store. "How can I help you?" he asked. 

Robbie nodded at the store clerk. "I'm lookin to trade some dials," he replied. Robbie opened up the rucksack on his back and showed the man the dials within. 

The clerk's eyes widened as he saw some of the dials. "Wow some of those look pretty old...in fact they don't make a few of those anymore." The clerk looked up at Robbie curiously, "You're a blue sea dweller aren't you. Where did you get all those dials?"  

"Yup...but my pops came was born here. So I guess you could say I'm coming back home," Robbie responded with a chuckle as he laid his rucksack on the counter and took out a few dials for him to check. 

"Really? That's wonderful," the clerk said as he started to examine the dials with an appraising look. Robbie nodded proudly. "Yeah my dad is from the Shandian tribe." Suddenly the store clerk froze and narrowed his eyes intensely at Robbie. "You're a Shandian?" he muttered through gritted teeth. Helen who had been perusing some of the dials on the shelves, stopped and turned towards the clerk. Meanwhile Robbie raised a curious eyebrow at the clerk's sudden change in demeanor. "Uh...yeah my pops is Shandian but my mother is from the Blue Sea, they-" 

"GET THE HELL OUT OF MY SHOP YOU SHANDIAN TRASH!!" the clerk shouted at the top of his lungs. "AND TAKE YOUR BLUE SEA WHORE WITH YOU!!" he added while pointing at Helen. 

Robbie glared at the clerk but restrained himself from doing something rash. "Hey man just calm the fuck down. We're not here to cause you trouble!" Helen however seemed to have something different in mind, as she appeared beside the man in a rush of speed and cracked him across the jaw with a right hook. The impact of her fist on his jaw made a bone rattling impact. *BABLAM! * The clerk flew off his feet and landed with a thud onto his back, blood profusely pouring out his mouth. His jaw looked broken to Robbie, at the very least dislocated. 

Helen looked down at the man coolly. There was no anger in her ice blue eyes, but the tone of her voice said it all. "Don't you ever call a woman by that name...especially me!" she said. 

"Hey, hey! Didn't you say like ten minutes ago that you don't look for fights, and that we should stay out of trouble?!" Robbie exclaimed at Helen. He should've known once that dude said what he said, that Helen would react this way. But he couldn't say he wasn't sorry to see this asshat laying on the floor, with his jaw broken. 

"I didn't start this, he did!" Helen retorted. 

"Cool beans. Nice right hook by the way..." Robbie said amusingly. 

"I'm going to call the White Beret's on you!!" the clerk screamed in a fury. 

Helen bent over the clerk. She grabbed him roughly by the collar and lifted his face close to her's, her ice blue eyes showing no pity. "You're not calling anyone. You're going to answer my friends question and then apologize to us!" she snarled.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 30, 2010)

*Estervina*

She awoke calmly, staring at the wooden ceiling at the now tumbling ship. She could hear people shouting outside, and she could sense the roar of the fire still ablaze. Estervina sat up and groaned in pain. She grasped her legs and saw the burns.

"Why do I always..." She heard people shouting and heard a fimiliar voice. It was Vissik. He was announcing that the citizens of Mirrorball would be saved if they listened to him. She ignored the stinging pain in her legs and jumped out of the bed she was in. She reached for the doorknob and turned it, it was locked. She jiggled it and pounded on the door.

"Someone open the door!" She cried. Estervina stopped shortly and sighed.

"What do I care... I'm so used to it..." She slumped against the wall opposite of the door and buried her head in her arms. She hated locked rooms. It always brought back painful memories.

*So, going to cry in a corner again? What, are those burns too much for you to handle?*

_The only reason I'm not dead yet is because of Vissik. The only reason I'm in this locked room is because of you!

*What? So I made an boo boo... it's not like you slaughtered thousands of people like Vissik is doing right now...*

Shut the hell up about that. It's not even funny!

*What? It isn't funny. It's pleasureable. I never thought you could do it without me-*

"SHUT UP!!"_ Estervina screamed. She slammed her head against the wall, cracking the wood and sending splinters into her hair. She let out a scream and started punching the floor.

"You're always doing this!! Always mocking me! Always pushing me to the edge!! Why the hell did you ever appear?!" She cried.

*Because you were too weak to save yourself and your friends.* Estervina let out a scream of misery and crumpled into a ball, sobbing into her clothes.


----------



## InfIchi (May 30, 2010)

Kaimetsu-

The samurai steps out onto the dock, The ship was empty, not a soul left on it. Everyone had headed for town, but for Kaimetsu, this was his first time seeing his surroundings. "An island in the sky." He looked around, he had heard rumors. Though, It's hard to believe there is an island in the sky... not anymore. "Now, How about we find a nice quite place to train." Kaimetsu noticed a large hunk of land in the distance. Not sky or cloud, but real nitty gritty dirt. "I know where I'm going."

The Samurai leaped off the boat, cringing as he hit the ground, that chalky sound echoing through his body and sending chills up his spine once more. But he would work through it, a few minutes, standing there in utter agony. The feeling passes, residual waves going through his body as he walks towards a road, a white road that leads to the giant landmass. 

Else where in the world-

"That wasn't very nice." Zero looked down at the pirates. "Well now, don't get upset, wouldn't want you busting a vein and getting your horsey all dirty." Alex smirked. "Ohohohoho, I don't get upset." Zero smiled and waved off the comment. "I have people who do that for me." Doria and Radon stepped forward and cracked their knuckles. "Well then, How about we play a little game. I'll start first." Zero cleared his throat. "Pressure Cannon." 

A ball of white mist formed in front of Zero's hand. "Hahahahaha!!! Whatcha gonna do with that?" Alex snorted. "I don't think now's the time to make jokes." Katherine raised his spear. "I'll agree with Katherine on this one. Our captain's been knocked into the sea and he has a devil's fruit. We're currently running out of time to save him." Katherine nodded. "Keep them busy, I'll go get the idiot." The rest of the crew nodded as Katherine made a break for it.

"Now now, who said you could leave?" Zero released his pressure cannon, the orb crashing into the ground just in front of Katherine. "Hah, Is that-" But before her witty insult could be finished, the orb erupted with great force and heat, sending her flying backward through a building and destroying the buildings closest to the explosion. "Damn it... That's a lot of force he was packin for a little ball." Alex turned back to Zero. "What the hell are you." "Padon, I was cleaning my ears. Women's screams of pain do so hurt my eardrums." Zero finished moving his pinky around in his ear and cleared his throat. "Right, ok. I can hear you now."

"What the hell are you." Alex repeated, holding up his cannon. "Aww, how cute, he thinks he's people." Zero smiled. "Doria, Show the boy some manners." Doria stepped forward, his large pink frame making alex look like a child. "Alright, So you're like twice my size.... so what?" Alex aimed the cannon at Doria's head. "I'll blow you to smithereens either-" "No!" TWACK!! Doria slapped Alex hard enough to send him rolling back a couple yards. "Bad human! bad! you sit there and think about what you've done! No pointing guns at master!"

"Urrg.... you pink son of a bitch...." Alex got to his knees, head bleeding. "Sit boy!" Alex's eyed widen as he realizes the voice is coming from behind him. "Damn it..." He turns just in time to see two fists come crashing down on his head, the impact causes a pillar of dust to rise above the tallest building. "Good boy! Now stay!" Doria smirked. "Whose next?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 30, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Motoval Island- A few Minutes Earlier-
> 
> "H...how... Is this... possible..." The last knight coughs, his friends all lie scattered around the ground. "Wellp, It would seem to me that Doria has this step father act down pact. I think he's almost ready for the big screen don't you Radon?" "Mm~ most defiantly Captain." Zero looks up at the sky. "Hmm, It seems the explosions have stopped, Radon, Would you mind checking on our other little improvisers? Make sure they aren't scripting their acts now, That just goes against the spirit of the art."
> 
> ...



*Back to the Fight...*

"Well now that we've established that you're useless..." Roy says turning towards Alex who has been pounded into the dirt, "Lets have you give it a shot," he says eyeing Aaron, however he is already busyily drawing in his notebook.

"I don't need your orders for me to know that..." he says finishing his work, "Ink Beasts: Panther Strike!" a large black and inky cat flies out of the notebook with a roar.

It charges straight for the fishmen but the mixture of flab and muscle simply shrugs, "The hell is that...?" he pulls back his fist and slams it into it as it approaches, popping it and sending ink everywhere.

"Nothin' huh..." he says adjusting his glasses, "Fine," he clenches his fists and the ink that spread all over Doria hardens with several spikes that dig into the fishmen, "Ohoho! That tickles!" he shouts giggling.

"Well that's an interesting sight..." Roy readies his blade again, "Screw this," he speeds forward, "Anxious Dash."

Doria turns with a confused look on his face, "Eh?" but before Roy can reach him Radon intercepts the attack with his blade, "I'm sorry Doria, but I really must be the one to erase this trash from the world and wash him from my sight..." he says before smacking Roy's blade up, "Frog Slash," he quickly slices Roy across the chest, however the Samurai leaps back enough to make it only a minor cut.

However he does not end it there, he dives right after the Samurai who just barely manages to block the attack, "That's enough out of you," he says preparing to go on the offensive, "Jubilant Barrage!"

He unleashes a flurry of short strikes but the pirate easily side steps them one after another, "Irate Slicer!" he switches up his manner of attacking mid way, taking him by suprise and managing to get a slice on his cheek.

Radon skips backwards holding his cheek, "You little maggot! Do you understand what you've done!" He skin begins to grow scaley but he soon stops himself and regains his compsure, "Now now, no need to resort to equalling his ugliness..."


----------



## Aro Volturi (May 30, 2010)

The match was was grusome and deadly, like watching animals fight over food. The red head was getting the upper hand slamming and and punching the blonde hard as fuck. The guy was gloating and the crowd was cheering for him to finish the blonde off but he can up behind the red head and went berserk like crazy. The red head actually started to beg for his life but the blonde hit him so hard in the face he went unconscious. 

The crowd went wild and the skinny man step into the ring, "And the winner is....LOGAN!!!!!" he yelled and so did the crowd. Logan collected his money and walked passed Paine leaving the ally.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 30, 2010)

*An Unexpected Alliance!*

*Skypiea; With the Hoax Pirates*
Feroy continued to wonder down the Skypiean streets like a lost nomad. He himself didn't know where he was going, he just knew he needed to find somewhere to clear his mind. That is easier being said than done, though. All the weird people with wings were looking at the Hoax pirate like he was a rose in a bouquet of sunflowers.

"Heeeeeey!!! You there! Yeah you, with the dreary face! Come over here!" A voice rang out.

Feroy looked over to see a man wearing a purple robe with stars drawn all over it. The mysterious man sat under a poorly built stand that read, "Fortune Teller! If you've got a fortune, I'm gonna tell it!"​
The Hoax Pirate Captain glanced over at the man and frowned. He continued walking along the path to nowhere. Suddenly, a chain wrapped around Feroy and pulled him towards the stand. He was made to sit down and face the mysterious fortune teller. 

"Oh so you decided to come sit down! WELCOME! What can I do for ya today?!" The fortune teller said holding out his arms. 

Feroy had a vey dangerous expression upon his face. He was already still upset about his humiliating defeat and now some weird man pulls him towards his table and makes him sit down? Hell no.

"You can't do shit for me." Feroy said attempting to get up. The fortune teller reached over and planted Feroy back in his seat with amazing power. "What's your name sunny?!" He said with a huge grin.

Feroy looked absolutely bewildered. This man seemed to have some power. "None of your damn business. Now I'm-" "Why do ya look so down and depressed?! I foresee good things in your future you know!"

The fortune teller's optimistic attitude was making Feroy angry. He was just about ready to kill this man. Something wasn't right about him.

"OH NO! LOOK OUT! ONE OF THE DANGEROUS SKY DINOSAURS ARE BEHIND YOU!!!" The fortune teller said pointing behind Feroy. Feroy turned around and *BAM!* the fortune teller struck him in the face.

*About an hour later.......*
Feroy slowly opened his eyes to see the same weird fortune teller dude staring him in the face. The Hoax Pirate jumped back out of reaction, "Wha-" "Don't say anything! Feroy Toglory!" The fortune teller said.

"How exactly do you know my name?" Feroy said with a frown. "From this!" The fortune teller said holding up Feroy's bounty poster. "It was in your bag."

"How did I get here?" "I knocked you out and carried you up here of course! You blue sea people are so easy to fool! Skypiean dinosaur? Pleaaaaaase! Hahahahahaha!!!" The weird fortune teller laughed audibly. "Oh, and I'm no fortune teller! I'm a monk! The name's Doyo!" He said extending his hand.

Feroy got up and started for the door. "I don't have time for this." Feroy said as he reached for the nob. 

"You know, if you leave from here you're as good as dead Feroy! You and your crew!" The monk said as he reclined his chair with a large grin.

Feroy froze in his spot and turned around to face he monk. "What do you mean?"

Doyo took out one of those weird shell things and pushed the appendix of it. A fresh breeze of air blew towards his face. "Ahhh, that feels much better! It gets kinda stuffy in here sometimes. But anywho, listen carefully!"

"You and your crew, the Hoax Pirates have intruded into Skypiea! Yea, that's right, I saw what you did to that White Beret member! Illegal intrusion into Skypiea is an automatic death penalty from the White Berets! Doyo said.

Feroy shrugged, "As if me or any of my crew would allow ourselves to be killed." 

"Ohohohohohohohooo! That's the problem blue sea boy! The elite enforcers are nothing to trifle with! They are all very powerful! Doyo said excitingly as four silhouettes of the elite enforcers appeared in Feroy's head. "And standing at the head of these four is the Captain of the White Berets, Rekel!"

"I see, but how does any of this concern me? No one has tried to kill us. I can just get my crew and leave." Feroy said as he crossed his arms.

Doyo turned off his shell that was cooling him. "Yet! They haven't come after you yet because they don't know you're here! The guy you killed at the gate didn't get the chance to sound the alarm because you somehow put him to sleep!" Doyo said. "And the exit back to the Blue Sea is guarded by the White Beret. You can't use it!"

"I am a legendary monk of Skypiea, famed for my mastery of the 'Skypiean Fist' style karate! My best student I ever trained was Rekel, Captain of the White Berets! However," Doyo's tone now sounds grave, "I regret ever training that man. He now acts like a brutal dictator towards Skypiea! He uses this ancient art in foul ways!

"Each time a Blue sea dweller makes it to Skypiea, I take on the appearance of a fortune teller and get them here! I need to find someone powerful enough to bring him down!" Doyo said with a plea in his tone.

"If you're such a great master why don't you do it yourself?" Feroy questioned.

"Because Rekel is powerful, much more powerful than I am! You might have some potential, that's why I brought you here!" The monk said. "You HAVE to bring him down! If you don't, you can't leave Skypiea and we won't be happy. If you do you can leave and we're all happy! Plus, I can prepare you face Rekel!"

"I don't need any preparations! I'm powerful enough!" Feroy's tone became a bit dangerous. He felt a bit offended by that comment.

*BAM!* Doyo hit Feroy with an open palm strike that knocked him through the door and out into an open field. They appeared to be on a mountain. Feroy picked himself up, he was bleeding out of his mouth. 

"I'll show you just how ready you are! COME AT ME WITH FULL POWER! DOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOOOOOOO!"


----------



## MrChubz (May 30, 2010)

-With The Presidents-
They were stuck waiting until sundown before their treasure hunt could begin. This time they decided to stick together in an effort to avoid reckless maiming on this island. Naturally they all decided to go and grab a bite to eat. They ended up in a diner on the outskirts the town. They walked in and a waitress came over to take their order.
"Welcome to Danny's, what can I get you gentlemen today?" She asked.
Why hello good lookin'. I'd like a PHD. Pepper, G-Dub said.
"PHD. Pepper, thank you. How about the rest of you boys?"
*Coffee,* The rest of them blurted out at once.
"I'm sorry, we're out of coffee. Maybe I can get you four some tea?"
Adam drew his sword and put it right against the waitresses' throat. Jefferson didn't go to that extreme, but he was pretty damn pissed. So was Washington.
How dare you insult me, my crew mates, and most importantly my brother Samuel by suggesting we drink tea, Adam said.
Tea is fine, thank you, Roosevelt said. Jefferson put his sword against Roosevelt's neck after he heard this.
No one in this crew will drink tea! Any offender will be punished by death! Washington shouted.
Why the hell not? I enjoy tea when coffee isn't an option, Roosevelt asked.
Adam drew his sword then turned to face Roosevelt, Tea is the drink of oppression! As pirates, no, as free men, we must never let the thought of drinking tea cross our minds, Adam said. Jefferson and Washington nodded in agreement.
I'll have a coke, then, Roosevelt said to the waitress who was mortified.
Water, Jefferson ordered curtly.
I'll have a cold glass of milk, Washington said to the waitress, glaring at her.
I lost my appetite, Adam said, sitting down and shaking his head. One single word was able to cause such a reaction.


----------



## InfIchi (May 30, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Back to the Fight...*
> 
> "Well now that we've established that you're useless..." Roy says turning towards Alex who has been pounded into the dirt, "Lets have you give it a shot," he says eyeing Aaron, however he is already busyily drawing in his notebook.
> 
> ...



"Sigh, Honestly... I hate when children defy their parents. It's such a sad tale." He snapped his fingers. "Now then, I believe it's time to introduce the rest of our jovial little group hmm?" Two men step out of the shadows, a third crawls out from the hair under the horse, however it was a woman in an odd cloak. "Oh... You were there again eh Alana?" Alana blinked. "It was quite there." Zero nodded. "Yes, Not much action under a horse. Mostly just the usual fecal matter." Alana turned away. "The smell reminds me of death." Zero nodded. "Indeed... I should honestly bathe him more."

"Now, Please do help me finish these fools off men, and try and find that key... I would hate for that man to have taken it with him to his watery grave. It's so hard to find a needle in a haystack you know? Its like, finding a key in the ocean." Radon let out a deep sigh. "Yes... I understand Captain... We'll have to finish this quickly." Doria raised his ink encrusted fist and slammed it into his chest, causing it to shatter. "Right boss... Got it... Kill em, nice en simple." 

The woman drew a large crescent moon blade attached to a chain from her back, One of the men drew two pistols and finally a third man readied a hand full of red orbs. "It was a pleasure having you as an audience, now for our grand finale! We shall go out... WITH A BANG!" Zero laughed as he created a larger pressure cannon.

Elsewhere on Motoval-

"Nnngh.... Good timing... much pain..." Damien coughed He'd managed to attach a dice chain around his ankle and link it to the dock before falling into the water, now he was using what strength he had left to pull himself back to the dock. "Good thing i got the key... this'll come in handy... wonder how many they have..."



Skypia!

Kaimetsu stepped onto the grassy surface of the chunk of land, the trees were incredibly huge, it was almost impossible to fathom how long they had been up here. "Grrr...." a growl from the darkness, That was interesting. Considering Kaimetsu's shape, and the growl from the shadow, there was a good chance he was going to die today. "Grrr..." From the shadow stepped a panther twice as big as any human. "A panther... How fitting." Kaimetsu smirked as he drew his blade. "Shall we see who is moe deserving of their title?"


----------



## MrChubz (May 30, 2010)

-With The Presidents-
It was finally sundown and the presidents could finally follow the treasure map. Jefferson, the navigator, led the way. They started at the diner and made their way North East into a forest area. After about five minutes, the entire operation came to a halt.
I need to pee. I'll be back, Adam said.
Great Adam. Just stop everything because you need to pee. What would this group do without you? Jefferson said to Adam. Adam just ignored him.
-Moments later-
Adam found a spot that was out of eyesight from the others then took care of business. When he got back to where his crewmates were he found that they left him.
Of course they left me, Adam commented out loud. This posed a problem. He had no way of knowing which way they went. Not willing to go back to the ship and concede he wasn't needed in their exposition, Adam just picked a direction and wandered in it.
After a few moments he heard whispering. It started out faint, but it got louder and louder. Adam was creped out so he ran as fast as he could to get away. However the whispering kept up with him. Soon Adam stopped dead in his tracks. He saw a large man who stood prosperous in front of him. He soon recognized him.
Gold Roger! Adam exclaimed in awe.
"Yes, it is I Gold Roger, the first pirate king! Why do you dare enter my woods!?" His voice boomed.
I was looking for treasure. More importantly, how are you here and what was with that whispering? Adam asked trying to get to the bottom of this.
"Weeeeeeeell, it's a funny story actually. You see I always regretted banging Portgas D. Rogue raw dog. She gave me herpes so bad that I decided to turn myself into the government and die. I regretted it so much that my soul couldn't rest and I was sentenced to eternal mumbling in the woods," The former pirate king explained.
So this is purgatory? Adam asked.
"No it isn't. Purgatory is the next step, once I can forgive myself for getting herpes like an idiot," Roger said.
Then what's the point of purgatory? Adam asked.
"Silence!!!! You cannot comprehend!!! I'm stuck in eternal mumble land!!!" Roger's voice boomed.
Of course. Say, what happened to your son? Adam asked.
"Oh, he went through puberty. He's going to be a loose end. Also, don't think about the numbers too much," Gold Roger's ghost warned.
What numbers? Adam asked.
"Nothing. Get out of here. You can go that way," Roger's ghost pointed in a direction, "and you'll find your friends,"
...Well thanks, Adam said. He went on his merry way. The ghost disappeared. 
A shadowy figure hiding behind a bush laughed uncontrollably, "I can't believe he bought it!" Then he frowned, "What was the answer to the numbers anyways?"


----------



## Franky (May 30, 2010)

*Chaos Mind Pirate Ship*

Vissik clicked his heels joyfully as he walked around on deck, filled with a thrilling excitement over what he had just done. Utter chaos had begun to insue on the island behind him as people realized what had been going on and started to feel the burns. They kept screaming, "WHERE'S THE FIRE?!?! WHERE'S THE FIRE?!?!?!" but no one could see it, so they simply fled to the ocean and jumped in. Eventually blood attracted seakings and the townsfolk were devoured alive.

"OOOHHH~~!!! Chalcedony, look, a seaking has appeared!! HAHAHAH!!!" Vissik shouted with a delighted laugh. Suddenly he heard a crash and the cracking of wood. He jumped down to the lower deck of the ship and waltzed to the cabin door, tapping it with his cane. To this, he only received cries of terror. "Estervina! Are you all right in there?!" Vissik asked, but all that ensued were screams of pain.

Vissik instantly became serious. He was crazy, no doubt, and he loved chaos, but he would let no harm come to his crew and his family. He drew his saber and sliced through the door, leaving it beside him in splinters. Estervina was balled up in the corner, screaming at herself and beating holes in the floor. He ran over to her and grabbed her arms, keeping her from beating the ground anymore. "STOP! What is wrong with you, Estervina?!" Vissik commanded with a suddenly gallant and powerful voice so unlike his usual happy banter.


----------



## Pyro (May 30, 2010)

Chaos said:


> *Dean "Gouger" Spore, Gorilla*
> 
> He was to fight one of those beasts? Holy fuck. And it was the man, too, the one that seemed the most powerful to him at that moment. The man was slowly and calmly winding bandages around his hands, probably to get ready to fight. Dean bit back his fear. It was not like he had a choice in this. He had to get off the island. He'd lived here for years, without anyone even near friendly, not to mention that there was not much to see anymore. He had enough of this place. The assassin would move, to a place where there were actual customers for his services. Dean smiled as he readied himself for the battle.
> 
> ...





Dean vs Gatrom

Gatrom watched the acrobatic feats as his opponent swung from tree to tree. The man had immediatly gotten serious as soon as Gatrom had challaged him to a fight. The old demenor was gone and in it's place was a cold callous one that would not hesitate to kill.

"Jeez, it's just a little fight, and here this guy is giving off killer intent. Oh well, looks like I'll have to get serious too, or else I'll die." Gatrom said.

Dean was crouched on top of one of the tree's branches about 20 ft up. Gatrom took off in a sprint and ran up the tree, jumping off with his right foot as he reached the end of his momentum. 

Flrying to the side, he grabbed on to a branch from the neighboring tree and swung himself off the branch to the origional tree that Dean was residing inside.

Dean looked quite surprised and impressed with the manner in which Gatrom had climbed the tree, yet he redied his hooks all the same. 

Knowing that he would be at a disadvantege without a weapon of his own, Gatrom took out his twin knives and prepared his attack.

Before Gatrom had the time to attack however, Dean had swung low at his feet in the attempt to knock him off the limb. Gatrom saw the attack coming however and was able to jump over the attack and grabbed onto the branch above his head. As Dean was still recovering from his missed attack, Gatrom was able to swing back and land a double legged kick to Deans midsection sending him flying back a few feet. 

Gatrom assumed that this would be the end of the fight as Dean had begun to fall of the branch, but all of a sudden a hook with a rope at the end exploded out of his foot and latched on to a nearby tree. Dean used this momentum to swing up and land on the branch. 

Dean looked at his opponent and said with a sneer, "Not bad for a novice. But you're the one with the disadvantage here. One good hit, and you're going to fall. Me on the other hand will just swing to saftey, like you just saw."


"Heh, just come on over here and try it. Let's see how far you can push me." Gatrom retorted.


----------



## Franky (May 30, 2010)

*Wyaton*

Surrai marched the 50 or so inamtes towards the town on James Ray's command. He had told him to take whatever he could and load it onto the ship, but not to kill anyone in the city. A few fidgety marines came up to with cutlases at the ready. He simply lifted one by the leg and threw him into the other two, knocking all three out, but not majorly injuring them, as per James's command. He had reattached his ankle and wrist weights before heading off as well.

"Come along now, saved inmates, show your worth to James Ray by plundering all the storehouses and shops in town! Take all supplies and valuables you can find and load them on the biggest galleon in the docks! Make sure you tell the others in James's ship that we're moving into the new Galleon! I don't care who's on it, just throw them in the water, but make sure they live!" Surrai commanded, comfortably seating himself as second in command under James Ray. The inmates roared at the chance to repay James Ray's kindness to them, and they began to run amuck in the town, knocking out any marine soldiers and taking all the food, tools, and valuables the town had to offer.

"Now, before we leave, any young men or women looking for adventure, as long as you have some sort of useful skill, come along with me and pledge yourself to the mighty and gallant James Ray! GREAT CAPTAIN OF THE EVERLONG PIRATES!" The inmates roared again, sticking their heads out of stores and from arround corners shouting, "LONG LIVE JAMES RAY! LONG LIVE OUR SAVIOR!" Surrai smiled at this new developement and loyalty that James had mustered out of them. He couldn't help but feel a rush being the right hand man to such a person.

Presently, 15 women, all handmaids, nurses, and cooks, came to Surrai, and were directed to the Galleon they were stealing and were told to prepare a feast for all the crew and for James Ray himself. The women bowed deeply and ran towards the docks. Following them were 20 young men, all wishing to enlist, who had brough bags of supplies and contributions from their homes. The majority of these were cooks, craftsmen, warriors, guards, and merchants. These also brought joy to Surrai, and to the inmates, who cheered that they were going to receive more generoustity in the form of a feast from their savior.

Surrai smiled and shouted, Let's get going men, James Ray will return to the ships soon enough!" The inmates all rushed back, some of them wearing garmets and garbs they had found in shops and stores. Surrai himself took to his half-Zoan form and carried off to the dock 3 times what any man in the Everlong Pirates could haul.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 30, 2010)

*Mariejois/Three days after Wyaton...*
Annie walked into a giant conference chamber, located within the heart of the main World Government building. In center of the room was a large round table with many ornate chairs, however only one person was seated. Annie narrowed her eyes at the red headed lady Marine who sat across the table with her boots propped up casually. She smoked a cigar and stared at Annie through unnaturally bright green eyes. 

"Congratulations on a job well done," Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens told Annie with a smirk. She wore an immaculate white Marine coat over a deep crimson colored suit, which she wore with an open collared white shirt.  "You have fulfilled your pact with us as a Shichibukai." 

Clemens reached within her coat and produced scroll which she tossed at Annie. The gunslinger caught the scroll, still staring daggers at Clemens. "Your immunity has been reinstated. So long as you continue to fulfill your duties as our Shichibukai, then all your crimes are null and void," Clemens said.  

"Greeeeat..." Annie mumbled in an unenthusiastic voice. This was the price she paid for trying to change the system from the inside out. 

Clemens blew a stream of smoke into the air, and pointed the cigar in her grip at Annie. "You can go back to that dirt ball of an island you call home, if you wish, but know that your services will be needed again."   She leaned forward in her seat and narrowed her bright eyes at Annie. "We asked you to assassinate Yajuu for us but you declined, and then disappeared. It would be unwise for you to do such a thing again."  

Annie threw the scroll at Clemens and turned her back to the lady Marine. They had indeed asked her to assassinate Yajuu, that madman, but Annie refused. She knew that killing Yajuu would be a mistake in the long run, and flat out told them so, but they didn't listen. Now they had five Yajuu wannabe's popping up every other week. Even the Marines were stretched thin, and it had only made things worse. "Fuck off Red," Annie exclaimed as she walked towards the door. 

Before reaching the threshold, Annie stopped and inclined her head back towards Clemens. There was one last question that she was burning to know the answer to. "What are you gonna do with that fella Hawkins?" she asked. "He told me he's dying." 

Clemens remained silent for some time as if mulling the question over. "We are going to make him better," she replied cryptically and left it at that. 

_Somewhere within Mariejois..._
Hawkins lay strapped to a cold metal table in the center of an operating room. On the other side of the room he could also see Su Lin strapped to a table, but she seemed unconscious. The double doors to the operating room swung open and a man entered. He wore blue scrubs, a skull cap, and a surgical mask over his face.   

"And how are you today?" he asked in a cheerful voice. The doors swung open again and a handful of doctors entered, pushing a cart filled with surgical equipment. 

"What are you doing? I thought I was going to Impel Down?" Hawkins asked, warily eying the surgical tools on the cart.  

The man walked towards Hawkins and lowered his surgical mask, revealing the face of Niles Hawthorne III, the World Government's chief biological researcher, and foremost authority on Devil Fruits. "You're too important to us to let rot away in Impel Down. No, no, we're going to fix you up...make you a new man." he also gestured towards Su Lin. "Her as well. Your unique Devil Fruits will help further the cause of justice more then you can know." 

One of the doctors grabbed a giant syringe filled with a red liquid and slowly walked towards Hawkins. "Hey, get that shit away from me!" Hawkins screamed, trying to break free of his bonds, but they were pure steel, and lined with seastone. 

 "Shhhh...just relax. This won't hurt a bit," Hawthorne replied with a smile that said it would hurt a whole hell of a lot. "Welcome to the Pacifista Project by the way...."


----------



## Candy (May 31, 2010)

James Ray and  Jack Calles (Taking control of Kakashi Hatake's character because he is holding up the story)
_- Wyaton_ 


James looked at Nate who had just now accepted his offer to join the Everlong pirates "Welcome aboard Nate, just go down to the docks and meet up with surrai. You'll know who he is when you see him, he was fighting with me over here, just incase you saw him already." James smiled at nate "A life of piracy isnt one of pillaging, its one of freedom. Ill meet you at the docks."

James then shifted his attention to Jack, who appeared as if he was just about to speak. "*J**ames ray... I haven't heard of you, being in prison and all, but after seeing you fight toe to toe with a warlord of the sea, I think that your crew might be just the one I've been looking for.*" Jack chuckled once then continued "*So, what kind of position would I have on your crew*" Said jack with a louder more questioning force.

"Well jack, seeing as your bounty currently outranks mine, you would be a division commander," Replied james "*What do you mean?*" James quickly pulled a sharp katana put of his room "Put simply, you would be in command of 1/3 of my crew. Surrai and nate would have the same assets. You see, my crew is growing quite large, we actually have to steal a much larger ship because our old one cant carry the amount of people we have gained into our crew."

Jack grinned "*In that case I accept!*" James put out his hand for jack to shake and in return, jack put out his as well. "Welcome to the Everlong pirates Mr.Calles," said james as he shook jack's hand "Now lets head down to the docks with nate and surrai!"


----------



## Franky (May 31, 2010)

*Wyaton Docks*

Surrai oversaw the crew as they loaded all of the supplies and treasures onto a much larger and more luxurious vessl. "We'll be riding in style now, men!" Surrai shouted, the crew cheering with joy. Just then Surrai noticed James Ray, Nate, and Jack walking down the road towards the docks. Surrai wasn't all that interested in Jack Calles, but Nate looked strong... very strong... And Surrai could tell that Nate would be quite a force to topple if he is to become the strongest man in the world. Who knows? Perhaps Surrai could learn a thing or two from this guy.

"Oi, oi, you're fashinably late, Captain James Ray!" Surrai shouted, waving a hand to greet him.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2010)

*Estervina, Chaos Mind Pirate Ship*



Franky said:


> *Chaos Mind Pirate Ship*
> 
> Vissik clicked his heels joyfully as he walked around on deck, filled with a thrilling excitement over what he had just done. Utter chaos had begun to insue on the island behind him as people realized what had been going on and started to feel the burns. They kept screaming, "WHERE'S THE FIRE?!?! WHERE'S THE FIRE?!?!?!" but no one could see it, so they simply fled to the ocean and jumped in. Eventually blood attracted seakings and the townsfolk were devoured alive.
> 
> ...



Estervina kicked Vissik in the chest, sending him back a few inches. His strong grip didn't relax around her arms. She kicked again, this time to the crook of his arms; forcing him to release her. The moment he let go, she sprang to her feet and ran to the other side of the room, pressing herself into the corner. Her hair hung down in front of her face in tangled locks.

"I'm sorry... please... Please don't touch me!" She breathed. Vissik stood, his eyes burying into hers. He was concerned, wondering what was wrong. She didn't want to look at him. She held her arms up to her face and turned to the corner.

"Please, just leave me alone. Don't... don't get involved. Just leave me alone..." She murmured.


----------



## InfIchi (May 31, 2010)

Hachi Vs Scorpio

Hachi could tell right away, all his techniques, all his special attacks... Everything he had that made him an excellent swordsman, were now useless. The swordsman was sent flying backward and crashing into the ground, skidding along on his back as the hunks of rock and dead tree dig into his back. "Nnngh...." He coughed, luckily he stopped moving. "Damn it, He hasn't even used any attacks... He's just toying with me." Hachi slowly got to his feet and stood up.

"You've got two swords there, But you only use one." Scorpio slung his massive sword over his shoulder. "Now, I'm not one for playin fair, but it's pissin me off. You goin easy on me." He pointed his sword at Hachi. "Really pissed me off, I might not play but the damned rules, But i don't like people thinkin they're stronger then me to the point where they wont even USE their full power... Just makes me wanna beat them into the dirt." He grinned.

"Heh, My techniques wont work on you, Why should i bother using them." Suddenly Scorpio's large frame was before him, his blade high in the air, both hands bringing it down on Hachi. "You never know what works, Until you try it!" There was something different about his stance this time though... something, scarier. "Duel Claw!" Hachi's eyes widened, he leaped out of the way just before the blade crashed down on the ground, cracking the rock beneath his feet. "W..what kind of power is that!?"

Scorpio smirked. "Now, Why don't we.." With one swing, Just one swing, Hachi could tell... There was an obvious end to this battle. "STORM SLASH!" The dirt that flew into Hachi's body felt like small blades, the rocks and bits of dried bark tore through his skin. "I guess... There's no helping it..." Hachi drew the blade Jasmine has given him. "SUMMER'S BREEZE!" The wind was strong enough to make the blade vibrate enough to preform the slash, to Hachi's shock, the attack was much larger then the one he'd used against Kaimetsu. "Now we're talki-" But before Scorpio could complete his taunt, the blade crashed into his armor. "GUH!" The giant of a man fell backward onto the ground, THUD! Kicking up a small dust cloud.

"Huff...huff..." Hachi coughed, the dirt in his mouth quickly turning to mud. "Blech..." A quick spit on the ground to get rid of it. Followed by a grunt from the big golden scorpion. "Urrgh...." Scorpio slowly stood up, Blood dripping from his chest. "Hehehe... Not too shabby... Not bad...." He grinned. Hachi returned the jesture. "What's so funny brat?" Scorpio asked. "It's nothing, but now that i know i can crack your armor. I can finally get serious." Scorpio raised his blade. "Don't get cocky brat, This fights just gettin started."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 31, 2010)

*Skypeia/Off the coast of Upper Yard...*
Robbie and Helen rode along a winding cloud river on a small two person boat, the shape and color of a white Swan. The boat was a rental and they only had it for the day. Robbie had no extol to pay with (the currency of Skypeia) so instead he bribed the owner of the craft with a few issues of his personal collection of Grand Line Playmates.

"Thanks for coming with me by the way," Robbie told Helen. He had been impressed with the way she mercilessly beat up that asshole of a dial shop owner, and then got him to sing like a bird to all her questions. According to the owner, the Shandians had signed a peace agreement about ten years years ago with some dude named Gan Fall (the owner had called him an ex God, whatever that meant). Some of the Shandians now lived on a small tribal reserve located in a place called Upper Yard.  

Helen kept her gaze fixed on the currents of the cloud river, and shrugged as if it was nothing. "You don't need to thank me. I just hope that these Shandians have swordsmen," she said matter of factly. 

Robbie still thought she had other reasons for coming, however his musings were quickly thrown to the way side as the cloud river crested over a high incline, revealing the coast line of a humongous jungle island. 

"Wow...now I've seen it all," Robbie muttered in awe.

_Ten years ago with Robbie... _
Slavers ran through the main part of town, setting fire to the buildings, and forcibly dragging out families from their homes. A fleet of black hulled slaving ships could be seen at the docks, setting the entire island ablaze with cannon fire. 

Robbie sat huddled with his mother in the living room as they heard the shouts and bloodcurdling screams get closer and closer to their home, which lay at the edge of town. Suddenly Robbie's father emerged into the living room dressed in a way he had never seen him before. He was bare chested, revealing tribal tatoo's that lined his entire upper body, and he wore a long grass skirt that went down to his knees. To Robbie he looked liked some kind of strange barbarian from the comic books he had read. Robbie's father hefted a giant double bladed crimson axe over his broad muscular shoulders (Robbie could also see the impact dial taped to his father's right palm) and looked at his wife. 

"Joanne you and the boy take the waver and run as fast as you can towards the coast. Once you get onto the water they won't be able to catch you," he told her. 

She looked back at her husband with wide fearful eyes. "What about you Micah?!" 

"I'm gonna keep 'em busy..." he replied with a grim face. The screams and sounds of gunshots started to grow near and nearer. 

"NO! YOU'RE COMIN WITH US!" she yelled back with tears in her eyes. 

Robbie's father smiled at her and kissed her on the cheek, then patted Robbie on the head. "Don't you worry about me," he replied before walking out the door.


----------



## InfIchi (May 31, 2010)

Aboard the good ship Steel Justice-

"WHAT'S MY NAME MEN!" A large tan figure stood on the bow of the ship. "Lt. RODAM SIR!" The men responded. "It's good to be the boss." Rodam smirked. Sure, He hadn't had any action in a long time, Sure he had just entered the grand line, Sure, He had no flippin idea where Kaimetsu was... But damn, He looked awesome.

"Sir, We've gotten a call from a... Uhh... Captain Fairu." Rodamn nodded. "What did the captain want?" The marine looked up at Rodam. "Well, He said there's a crew of pirates We need to look out for, He's sure they will be headed to the grand line soon, We wants us to meet them at their first stop."Rodam nodded. "Yes... Yes, i see... Let's head to that place then." They all nodded. "Yes sir! Begin sailing immediately for Grand Szall Kingdom!" Rodam smirked. "It's good to be getting back into action." He nodded and let out a light breath. "Ahh... The sea is so nice."

Somewhere in the Jungles of the Grandline-

"Cough... cough...." Grimm grabs his chest as blood spills to the floor. "Ohohoho... you little rascal.. So you' the one whose been sneaking into Dr. Loki's lab?" David Jal Kan swung his sword up and rested it on his shoulder. "Huff... Huff... You caught me by surprise boy." Grimm smirked. "Haven't felt pain like this in a while." David smirked. "Pain's just started old man." Grimm returned his fowl smirk. "For you, Indeed it has."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 31, 2010)

*Skypiea/With Feroy and the...monk?"*
"What the hell are you doing?!" Feroy said as he picked himself back on his feet after being knocked twenty feet by the Sky Monk, Dojo. The Sky Monk was just preaching about how he needed Feroy's help to bring down some dictator and then he suddenly attacks him? His actions do not match his words.

The Hoax Pirate Captain glared at the Sky Monk, "I don't know what you're playing at, but this ends now!" Feroy exclaimed, wiping the blood from his mouth. 

"Then DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!" Doyo said taunting Feroy by moving his hand in a "Come get some!" motion.

Doyo pounced from his current position in a very wild manner and landed beside Feroy. He threw a punch that Feroy dodged by jumping back, but the next second later Doyo's foot connected with Feroy face.

"UWOH!" Feroy cried out as he crashed into a tree. Doyo was in a weird stance in which he stood on one of his hands, his free had was clenched and directed towards Feroy, one of his legs was pointed upward towards the sky and the other was inclined towards Feroy.

"I'll show you the true power of the Skypiean fist!"
Doyo said as he pounced once again into the sky directly above Feroy.

Feroy carefully watched Doyo to understand how the Sky Monk moved. He sometimes observed an opponent and contructed a carefully formulated plan for attacking his opponent. Feroy is a clever one.

Doyo came crashing down towards Feroy, *"Skypien Fist: Laughing cloud combo!"* He said as he punched the ground in front of Feroy. Feroy was barely able to dodge the attack that created a crater before him. 

The Sky Monk plunged towards Feroy with a kick that Feroy evaded by ducking. However, before Feroy could react, three kicks and five punches connected all over Feroy's body, tossing him into the air.

The Sky Monk watched as Feroy fell to the ground with a devious grin. "I see what your problem is blue sea boy!" Doyo commented taking his signature fighting position.

"It's my turn to go on the offensive, *PRESTO!"* Feroy cried out as he vanished from his spot. 

The Hoax Pirate Captain appeared beside Doyo, but when he did he found a fist in his gut and a foot in his face. Feroy was knocked back once again.

"That was pretty fast!" Doyo said taking the stance once again. "Can you land at least one hit upon me?! NOPE!" The Sky Monk taunted.

*"FORZA SPINTA!"* Feroy exclaimed as he stomped on the ground with his inhanced strength, creating a crater of his own. 

"Oh hohohohoooooo! Seems like you got some new power eh?! I can sense it!" Doyo said pouncing towards Feroy on his hands. 

Feroy swung at Doyo with his enhanced strength. Doyo easily dodged and ended up behind Feroy. The Sky Monk threw a punch that caused Feroy to dodge. Doyo pursued Feroy with his weird attack form that caused Feroy to go on the defensive. Every second Feroy had to dodge a weirdly placed kick or punch.

After about 2 minutes of dodging Doyo was able to land 9 punches and 13 kicks (and two headbutts) on Feroy before sending the Hoax Pirate down for the count.

Doyo stood before Feroy and helped him off the ground. "You see Feroy, your problem is that you try to predict my movements. It's impossible to predict the movements of a Skypiean fist user!" Doyo said. "That was the point of me attacking you! I'm trying to give you practice with fighting a Skypiean palm user before you take on Rekel!" Doyo said.

"I don't need any practice!" Feroy blurted out.

"Don't be so stubborn, Feroy! If you would have fought Rekel in your current condition you would have lost terribly! I'm here to help! You seem powerful, but you'll need to approach this man in a completely different way!"

Feroy didn't say anything. The Hoax Pirate Captain simply nodded.

"Excellent! Now, we have a problem. Mastering the art of the Skypiean art takes decades of training, let alone learning how to fight against one. We have about 2 days before the White Berets notice you're here." Doyo said rubbing his bearded chin. "How did you suddenly gain power and speed liek you did?" Doyo asked.

"Self hypnosis. I can hypnotize myself into thinking I'm physically stronger or faster." Feroy answered.

"That's it! We'll take a short cut into making a master out of you!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 31, 2010)

*With Alex...*

He uses his eagle wings to fly to the top of one of the buildings. He then sits there with a bored look on his face, "For an island in the damn sky you'd think there'd be more to do around here," he says with a sigh. He looks into the sky and envisions a few faces. First of course is that bastard Darver..."Don't worry pal, I'll get my turn at you one day..." he says to the envisioned face.

Then he sees those seven marines, the ones that pummeled him and dumped him off at that damn prison..."Those little fuckers..." he then thinks of that mammouth of a man that was part of their crew, "Alright, maybe little isn't the best way to describe them all...But I'll get my shot at them too...Hopefully sooner than later," he says slamming his fist into the building he sits on.

It forms a massive hole in the roof, the broken part of the roof slams through the other floors, crushing a few of it's residents. He sighs as he listens to their screams, "Rub some dirt in that..."

*With The Shichizaigou...*

"New bounties are in!" Envy says dropping a stack of papers on the deck, "That's errand boy Envy," Greed says strolling towards the papers, untying the stack with his cane and grabbing them, "Lets see...One Rookie Captain over 50 million, Derrick Crimson," he pauses for a moment, "Crimson...Crimson...That sounds familiar..."

"Keep goin'," Pride says as he steps out of his office, "Right Captain," he says returning his eyes to the bounties, "Devil's Luck Pirates, their Captain's got 45 million, not too shabby. Though they aren't even in the Grand Line yet," he says with a sigh, "We'll wait to see if they can make it in the real sea..."

"Margaret Read...Lets not even waste our time there," he says tossing it off into the air, "Well what do you know, it's our good old friends," he says holding up Rose and Amelia's bounty posters, "Oh...I'll be sure to take care of them soon enough. Big Uncle Archy can't protect your forever," he says with a menacing grin.

"Seems our current targets have gone missing," Greed says holding up Feroy's bounty poster before tossing it away, "Don't worry, those cowards will pop their heads soon enough..."

"And all that's left now are these two newbies, but they've made some noise so far. Everlong and the Chaos Mind Pirates," Pride shrugs, "Like I give a shit, whichever one we can find sooner," red aura poured out of his hand, "We'll anihilate," he says sending a red blast that destroys the pile of bounties instanstly, "That's our Captain...All about upholding the law," Gluttony says while casting his fishing pole out into the ocean.


----------



## InfIchi (May 31, 2010)

Jasmine Vs Helena- Battle of the Babes.

"I wont go easy." Jasmine cracks her knuckles. "Poor thing... so much suffering in your eyes... I'll help you through that." Jasmine sighed. "Yeah sure you will." She cracked her knuckles once more and with a dash pulls her fist back. "Angel's..." Helena raised her arms to block. "Trickery!" Jasmine unsheathed her blade and sliced Helena across the stomach. "Urgh..." Helena coughed. "A...ah... It... it hurts..." Jasmine quickly turned and slashed down Helena's back. "GUAH!" Helena dropped to her knees. "N...nngh...." Jasmine stoo over her. "Sorry, But i can't afford to lose." Reaching between her breasts she pulls out her pistol. "Now, Forgive me."

"Lucifer's Darkness." Helena quickly turns from her position and slams both fists into Jasmine's stomach, blood sprays from her gut as jasmine falls backward. "U...urgh..." The weak woman she had been dominating was gone now, replaced with her alter ego. "Mmm~ I love the sound of pain." Helena bit her lip under her mask. "Do make some more for me." Jasmine grit her teeth. "Oh, I get it... you're like a crazy person...."

Dante Vs Willard-

"GUAH!!!!" Willard was on the ground screaming out in agony. "Hey, It's ok buddy, you and your animal pals have a hard time dealing with me... by the way, that was pure capsicum if you were wondering. Yeah, Burns like hell.. specially if you have heightened senses, woo~wee~ Sucks to be you pal." He sighed. "Didn't even use all my power man... What a drag... One little pepper bomb and BLAM! out of comish.... Wonder what the others are up too." He put his hands behind his head and walked off. "Nngh.... GET EM!" Willard shouts. "Eh?" Suddenly a flock of birds swarm at Dante. "Well, Ain't this interestin." Unleashing another blast of pepper the birds crash into the ground.

"Damn it... Damn it... Impossible! no human can beat me! no one! none!!!" Willard shouts. "Dude, It was a total miss-match. You should know this, most animal's have heightened senses, that makes them susceptible to certain tastes or smells. Such as and visa vi Pepper gas." He smirked. "Ain't biology fun? look it up sometime tiger. Check ya' later and all that." He wave to Willard as the man writhed in pain. "Oh, Also." Dante chucked a large orange ball at them. "MUSTARD POWDER! WOO!" "GUAH!!!!!!!"


----------



## MrChubz (May 31, 2010)

-With The Presidents-
Adam actually was able to catch up to his crew mates. They were setting up camp by a pile of bones. Adam naturally wondered why they were stopping. There was still some daylight.
Woah, why are we making camp here? Adam asked, making his presence known among his crew mates.
We found our first landmark. The skeleton of Pegbeard, G-Dub said.
How do we know this isn't just any random skeleton? Adam asked.
Look at it, Roosevelt said, pointing at the skeleton.
Adam walked closer to it in order to observe it. Sure enough, there was no mistaking it. There were pegs coming from the skeleton's chin.
By the way, fearless first mate, Washington said to Adam, putting a hand on his shoulder, You have guard duty. You're staying up all night,
Absolutely not! Adam protested, Have Jefferson do it. I must remain sharp!
I'm out of the question since I
m calling the shots and I don't particularly feel like losing sleep. G-Dub and Roosevelt can't do it since they may pull a fast one and steal out ship- Washington was explaining but was cut off by G-Dub.
My ship! G-Dub shouted.
Jefferson is the one reading the map. He must stay sharp. That leaves you, Washington finished explaining. He turned Adam around then kicked him in the back, making him stumble forward a few steps.
Get a move on Adam! We can't have a viscous caterpillar attack us in our sleep! Jefferson said. The rest of the crew aside from Adam began chuckling.
I refuse to be a joke. I'll do something big tonight. I'll save your asses. You'll see, Adam said.
Yes! Save our asses from a particularly mean turtle! Jefferson joked.
I refuse to be a joke, Adam said again this time mumbling to himself.


----------



## Aro Volturi (May 31, 2010)

*The Generation X Saga*

*Shell Town Arc*

"My my you grown little one." Said an old women, she was short women and had on a purple rob like a monk and had grey hair and translucent skin. "Nymphadora. I thought you were in a grave somewhere." she shot at her "Still the smart ass I see" she said laughing.  "What are you doing here?" "Oh you know just looking a hot young man to fool around." Paine begin to walk away not in the mood for games 

"I know what your looking for Paine." that had caught her attention. "Then you should know what going to happen." "You foolish child." she said sighing "Do you really think that you will be able to find the Devil Arms? No one besides Luffy knows where they are." 

"I found a map back in his home town. He obviously wants me to find them and take down the goverment." "By yourself? You are so blind Paine. You have no idea the power those weapons hold." "There not for me, there for the Yonkou and revolutionary leader." "So you plan on making a deal with these people, and what if they don't except your gifts?" "Then I'll go on by myself" 

Nymphadora saw the seriousness in her eyes knew what had to be done. "If your this serious then you will need a crew." "I need help from anyone." she said quickly Nymphadora laughed "Trust me dear, you need one now follow me."

Paine followed her to old book shop in town and inside was Logan the blonde she saw in the ally match. "Paine this is Logan, he will be the first memebr of your crew." "You knew I was planning this all along didn't you?" but she didn't answer. "Nymphadora what exactly do I have to do with this?" 

"Your strong and she is in need of strong members." "Do you know where the first one is?" she said to Nymphadora but Logan answered, "It's on Organ Island in Orange Town."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 31, 2010)

*Skypeia/Upper Yard...*
Robbie and Helen treked through the dense vine encrusted jungle of Upper Yard. Their destination was the Shandian reservation. Robbie took the lead, following the directions of the hastily scrawled map that Helen had coerced the bigoted Dial Shop owner to make for them.  

Helen wiped a sheen of perspiration from her forehead. It was much hotter in this jungle, and thankfully she left her mini leather jacket back on their tiny boat. She also kept a keen eye on their surroundings at all times while closely trailing Robbie. Occasionally they'd hear a loud feral roar from deep within the jungle. "Are you sure you're going the right way?" she asked Robbie. 

Robbie didn't answer at first as he stared blankly at the map. "Yeah..." he mumbled uncertainly. 

"Great we're lost!" Helen said with an audible sigh. 

"We're not lost!" Robbie responded emphatically. 

Suddenly a large tangle of vines to their left exploded and a monstrous Python, the size of a mack truck, slithered towards them. "HOLY ODA!!" Robbie shouted, quickly diving out of the way of the giant snake's path. Meanwhile Helen drew her sword Benihime with a blur of her right hand. The snake rose to it's full height and hissed at Robbie. 

"Keep it occupied!" Helen shouted, as she wound up her sword over her head for an attack. 

"TAKE YOUR TIME!" Robbie exclaimed sarcastically as he slowly backed away from the Python. 

Helen was just about to launch a Phoenix Lash attack but suddenly a giant pillar of red hot flame burst out of the jungle and slammed into the snake. *BABOOOM!* Ragged chunks of snake flesh flew into the air and landed all around them. The air reeked of burnt flesh as the giant Python lay on it's side with a huge hole in its belly. 

Robbie looked at Helen in disbelief. "Did you do that?" 

"WHO ARE YOU?!" a loud female voice exclaimed. 
, appeared out of the jungle. She hefted a giant bazooka over her right shoulder, which emitted black smoke out of the barrel. She also wore a strange looking pair of skates that Robbie had never seen before. 

Robbie looked her up and down and suddenly felt himself tongue tied for the first time in his life. "Um...wow..." 

"This is Shandian territory, you're both trespassing!" she announced in a voice of authority. Suddenly twelve more figures appeared out of the jungle and surrounded Robbie and Helen. They all dressed in similar garb to the girl. 

"TURN BACK NOW OR DIE!!" she snarled, and aimed the bazooka over her shoulder at them. 

Helen clenched her sword tightly and pointed the blade at the woman. "Try and make us turn back!" 

Robbie quickly leaped in between Helen and the girl, with his hands up in a nonthreatening posture. "Hey let's all calm down here! This is just one big misunderstanding!"  He narrowed his eyes emphatically at Helen for her to lower her sword. Helen seemed to debate it however, but after some seconds she sighed and sheathed her katana.

"Thanks," Robbie told Helen. He looked back at the Shandian girl and slowly laid his rucksack down onto the ground, showing her he meant no harm. "You wouldn't want to kill one of your own people would you?" he asked her.  

The girl looked at Robbie suspiciously. "What are you talking about fool?!" 

"My father he's from your tribe. His name was Micah...I'm his son Robbie."  

All the Shandians suddenly whispered to each other, and one of them went to the girl and said something to her in a low voice. She nodded and looked back at Robbie. "If you make a wrong move we will feed you to the great Python," she promised. 

The Shandians grabbed Robbie and Helen by their arms, and pushed them through the jungle. Robbie smiled at Helen with an I told you so expression. "You see? No problem." 

"Yeah....sure," Helen muttered dubiously.


----------



## Candy (May 31, 2010)

James Ray W/crew
_Wyaton docks_

"Hello surrai!" said james a he waved back at surrai. James looked first at surrai then at the large galleon he had captured. It was a vessel that could hold his large crew and much more. It had 2 decks of cannons, perfect for a sea battle. Then he saw something that caught his eye. He ran up to the loading dock by the ship, where the newly freed inmates were loading in supplies onto the ship. How a slab of steel, the same size as the iron slab he had in his room for protection. "I could use some new protection," said james as he beckoned 2 of the crew mates to hold up the steel slab in front of him. "Room" james walked into the steel slab and it went into his room. "Recoil" The old battered and charred iron plate popped out of his room and flew at a pile of wooden crates. Luckily those crates were someone else's.

James had a funny thought _What if I let out all the bullets ive taken from my room, just to see how many times I would have died_. James waved his hand "Release" about a thousand small bullets fell to his feet and rolled across the dock, "Eh, not to many." James walked onto the galleon "Come on jack, nate, surrai; lets set sail!"


----------



## Bluebeard (May 31, 2010)

*Jeffry Giacanti

Beware the Yeti!*

_Marine Headquarters has lost contact with Marine base Mount. Ego?

It is located on a small island in the North Blue, with snow falling on every inch of ground.

We believe pirates may have seized it. 

Lt. Jeffry Giacanti has been asked to investigate the area in question and restore contact between the Marines and Ego at all costs._

Jeffry smirked. ?I?m guessing whoever built this base must?ve had a pretty big ego to name it Mount. Ego?? He stated, looking up at the giant mountain. He could see a stone fortress up at the top, planted at the base of the mountain. The gray stood out amongst the white that had fallen amongst the mountain. Too any other marine, it might?ve looked intimidating. But for a man like Jeffry who had once lived in heights greater then that, it was a mere challenge. The only thing he had to say about this challenge was;

?My ego is bigger then yours.? 

Jeffry had already ruled out his Meteor of the Wicked Mountains technique. Sure it worked in a hot and humid environment, but in a cold place like this, it would be suicide. Well apparently, so was wearing no shirt, but only a pair of white shorts and no shoes was. Well maybe for a normal person it was. However, Jeffry had eaten the Netsu Netsu no Mi which allowed him to control his and others temperature. He couldn?t manipulate the cold, just yet, but it could be possible for him to learn about it on a cold island like this. So far, he could only heat up things.

Including himself.

While everyone else on the island surely was cold, Jeffry was hot as ever and it felt like he was on a beach, not in some winter wonderland. With his devil fruit, Jeffry would have no problem trekking up the mountain. He thought of establishing contact with villagers, but strangely, Jeffry saw no villages. Was it possible that this was an empty island before the Marines had come and built a base? But that made no sense. Why make a marine base where there was no heavy pirate influence or without people at all. Jeffry didn?t question his superiors? orders, but sometimes he did question their logic. Still, all of this was strange?  

And that?s when he heard it. An icy howl; bestial and ancient, heard even over the shrill winds and definitely more frightening. Jeffry, and his superiors, probably hadn?t considered the probability that Mount. Ego had been taken by wild animals. The howl scared Jeffry so much that he started to run up the mountain, super heating his feet so that he melt the snow, leaving wet footprints where he ran with steam coming out of it. He was leaving a trail, but he didn?t care. He doubted anybody would follow them since there were apparently no villagers. He looked behind him, down at the forest. Then he saw a shadow. Something had moved in the forest.

Jeffry bit his teeth and chose to look forward, instead of backwards. He knew something was here now though. What did he have to say about all this strangeness?

?I bet they don?t have heat up there??


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 31, 2010)

*Docks of Wyaton...*
Nate looked at the ship with a stone faced expression. True to his fighting style, to be as still and as resolute as Iron, he was a man who kept his emotions restrained. He honestly never set out to be a Pirate, and he had none of the dreams of fame and glory, which James seemed to possess. No, Nate was on a quest of vengeance and he would not be denied. Joining this crew would simply be a means to an end.  

His former friend and traitor to their school, had come to Wyaton only a few weeks ago. Nate had barely missed him unfortunately. He hoped that he would be able to catch up with him on the next island, and then achieve his vengeance.  

Nate slowly boarded the ship and looked around the deck. "I hope this ship has a cabin big enough to accommodate me," he said. "What will you name this ship?" he asked Jack. 

*Skypeia/Upper Yard...*
The Shandians ushered Robbie and Helen through their village, built within a large clearing deep within the jungle. It was all overwhelming for Robbie as he gazed at the tents of various shapes and sizes. Children ran to and fro, laughing around roaring fires. It was just like his father had described it. 

The Shandian girl looked at Robbie suspiciously as they passed by a giant statue of a huge and imposing man. He reminded Robbie a bit of his father. The name at the base of the statue read, *Great Warrior Waipa*.

"My name is Reina," the Shandian girl told Robbie. 

Robbie gestured at himself and Helen. "I'm Robbie, you already know that of course, and this is Helen."   

Helen and Reina exchanged hard and emotionless glances. Robbie could tell they didn't like each other. Helen wasn't the type to let someone wantonly point a bazooka at her face, and just let it fly. He also figured this chick wasn't the type to back down either. 

"You said that you are the son of Micah, correct?" Reina asked Robbie. 

Robbie nodded at Reina. "Yeah, he left this place about 24 years ago. He met my mother and I was born about two years later in a place called the Grand Line." 

Reina remained silent as they reached the opposite end of the village. Robbie sensed that she was tentative for some reason. "I know of this Micah you speak of. He was a great warrior long ago who is still revered today. He also had an older brother," Reina said. 

Robbie smiled and his eyes widened in surprise. "Really, a brother?! You mean I have an uncle?! Pops never told me about him!" 

"Yes and his name was Robbie as well," Reina said quietly. 

Robbie laughed in disbelief. This was just too good to be true. It's like everything he had hoped for had come true. "Wow, awesome...so you're taking me to him right?" 

Suddenly they came upon an edge of a large cemetery filled with stone statues. "This is where he rests," Reina replied solemnly.


----------



## InfIchi (May 31, 2010)

Kaimetsu Vs The Black Panther-

"Grrr...." The massive panther took a step towards Kaimetsu. "Easy boy, We share the same name you know." He placed his hand on the hilt of his blade. "My name is Kuroyou Kaimetsu." With a quick draw the panther leaped at him. "It means, Black Panther of Destruction." His blade and sheath clash with the panthers claws, the massive figure of the beast standing above Kaimetsu, stuck in place by the samurai's sword and sheath. "Such a majestic creature." A beat of sweat fell from his forehead. "I would be able to dispatch you easily if i was at 100% you wonderful beast."

With that, he pushed forward and pulled the spike strip back on his sheath. "Duel Tigers claw!" The samurai spun into the Panthers chest and began to carve away, the beast growled in pain and stepped backward. "Huff...huff... Yes... How did you like that?" Kaimetsu smirked. "Grrr....." The panther narrowed his eyes at Kaimetsu. "Growr!" He let out a growl and Kaimetsu quickly noted something. "Heh.... You're rear left leg." The panther manueved in a way to hide his leg. "Heh." Kaimetsu just smirked and used a tree to help him slide down into a sitting position. 

"My leg's busted too." Kaimetsu motioned to his own broken limb. "Have a seat, Panther's should leave their wounded alone." The panther just looked at the samurai, gave a little sniff in his direction and slowly curled up into a ball, quite the massive one given it's size. But it kept it's eyes on Kaimetsu, being the largest cat in the area, he was not used to being the prey. "Calm down." Kaimetsu sighed. "You're little en-devour cost me valuable training time, now i'm aching again."

Hours pass, The Panther and Kaimetsu never move. "I need to pee." Kaimetsu thought to himself, as he tried to stand up, the panther growled at him. "Heh, Fine." He sat back down, Just watching the panther again. The panther eyed him, looked back, eyed him and looked back. "Sorry, But i'll slit your throat if you think you're getting up. If im unable to go to the outhouse you can rest assure i wont let you." "Humph." the panther responded and placed his head down again.

More time passes, The two continue to stare at each other, oddly running into this creature has taken away Kaimetsu's anger. He could never kill a panther, He always liked large jungle cats and this was as large as they came. "Well then, I'm feeling better, But i'm also hungry." He slowly stood up. "Grrr...." The panther growled. "You wont be getting up, Don't try and fool me. You spent your energy with that attack on me, You are wounded in two places and you haven't eaten in days. Play nice kitty, I'm leaving." Kaimetsu ripped his blade from the ground and marched off into the forest.

"Grr....." The panther followed him for a moment, then laid it's head back down. It's stomach growling for food and it's body aching for water. "Grr....." He let out a deep sigh and passed out, Waking up soon after to the smell of something cooking. "Rrr..." Opening it's eyes the panther saw Kaimetsu had returned, a massive boar on a spike in front of him, a large nutshell filled with water beside him. 

"Drink up." Kaimetsu sighed. "And when you've had your fill, rest up." The sniffed the water, then took a small lap, soon it was drinking everything in the shell and letting out a satisfied burp. "When the boars done, I'll eat my fill, you eat the rest. Got it." The panther nodded. "Good." Kaimetsu turned the spike around a bit, the panther sat patiently waiting for diner.


----------



## Candy (May 31, 2010)

James and Jack calles (Taking control of him because the story has to move on)
_Aboard The "Foo Fighter" at wyaton docks_

Jack calles walked up to the boat as well, and looked around for a second. Then he asked james the same question that nate had asked him "Yea, what are you going to name this ship?" James stroked his chin and thought about it for a second, many names swerved through his head, but one seemed to stand out above the rest, like beacon of light. "The Foo Fighter" said james reverently "Its perfect". Suddenly james came out of his haze and answered nates question "If this galleon is the model I think it is, then there should be a suitable room below deck somewhere." 

James turned around but took a double take back at nate "Hold up a second, I have something quick to say to the three of you here." The three being surrai, nate, and jack. "You three are my main guys here on this crew, each of you are now my division commanders. Nate, your division will be made up off the thugs I picked up in Island X, just ask around for them. Surrai, you will be in command of the death row inmates that were freed. As for you jack, you will be in command of the people that were picked up off wyaton." 

James turned to a crew member "Cut us off from the dock, its time to head off." the crew member stood up strait "aye aye captain!" He cut the rope and the ship started to move. He turned his attention back to the three "Of course I will be in command of everybody, thats a given. Also, as a rule, there will be no killing of fellow crew mates, *Period*. So 1st division commander surrai, 2nd divistion commander jack calles, and 3rd division commander nate; Its time to check out this grand ship of ours!" Said james with a broad smile


----------



## Franky (May 31, 2010)

*Foo Fighter, leaving Wyaton*

Surrai was honored to be given such a high prestige after messing up against Annie. Maybe he would be given a chance to repent afterall. "Thank you, Captain James Ray! I promise I will not fail you, and that I will always be by your side to do your bidding," Surrai said, bowing respectfully.

Surrai then left his party and traversed under the deck to find a room. "Nate, this room seems big enough for you!" Surrai shouted, having located a larger room with a higher ceiling. Surrai himself took the room next door, where he threw his bag in the corner and took a seat on the small cot. He sighed and wiped some sweat from his face. "I wonder if I can find a training room..."

So Surrai began searching. He eventually came upon a large room near the center of the below-deck area. He smiled and unloaded some weights in the corner and set up some punching bags he had found in town and loaded onto the ship. He had also gathered together some first-aid equipment, which he hung on the wall. The perfect room for his daily training. He then remembered Nate, and thought he might show Nate the training room as well. "OI!!! NATE!!! COME DOWN HERE AND CHECK THIS OUT!!!"


----------



## Franky (May 31, 2010)

*Vissik's unnamed Vessel*

Vissik stared at Estervina, ignoring that she had just attacked him. He could tell when someone hurt inside, and he didn't want her to hurt anymore, he didn't like for any of his companions to be miserable. chaos just wasn't fun alone. "Estervina, don't act like you're alone when you're on my ship!" he said, patting her on the shoulder, "I'm here for all of my crew, my family... you see, my family was taken from me at an early age, and I've suffered through it mostly... so I know how you must feel... Generally alone and you feel like you should just keep to yourself... Well, my dear, I will not have it! You have Chalcedony and I now, and although we're pretty chaotic, we're still here for you... so tell me, what's going on inside that pretty little head of yours?"

Vissik was usually a crazed person who loved chaos, but ever since the loss of his family, he, too, had suffered much, and had always wished for a new family. Now he considered this to be his crew, and he didn't want any of them to have to hurt anymore. He may seem mad and insane, but he's more compassionate than he ever will let on to strangers, but he will let his family know that he always there for them, and won't let them down. He won't let anyone else he cares about waste away, not again.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 31, 2010)

*Skypeia/Upper Yard...*
Robbie knelt in front of the  stone statue of his father's brother, and Robbie's namesake. The statue's pose was set in one of defiance, with a grim and determined face. He looked very much like Robbie's own father.  

Helen and Reina stood behind him in silence. Reina had a quiet and somber face, quite unlike the fierce posture she had when they first met. Meanwhile Helen stood with her hands on her hips, and looking down at the ground, her face unreadable. If she felt any emotion, she did a good job of hiding it.

"How did he die?" Robbie asked Reina.   

Reina bright azure eyes narrowed and she pursed her lips as if recalling a painful memory. "He was killed by a mad God named Enel. He died fighting for our people." 

"Enel?" 

"Yes but he was defeated long ago and has never been seen or heard from since," Reina responded. 

Robbie shook his head and sighed, feeling as if he had run into another dead end. This had been his last hope to somehow reconnect with his father. "I knew it was too good to be true." 

Helen knelt beside Robbie and rested her right hand on his shoulder, which took Robbie off guard. He could see in her eyes an expression of sympathy and also of understanding as if she knew exactly what he was going through. "He died honorably, and sacrificed himself for his people. You should be proud not sad."  Robbie smiled appreciatively at Helen, but her words did little to make him feel any better. 

"And you are not alone," Reina added. 

"Huh? What do you mean?" Robbie asked her. 

Reina pointed at the statue. "I'm his daughter," she said proudly. 

Robbie stood up boltright and walked towards her. "That means...that means, we're-" 

"Cousins. I also have an older brother and sister," Reina finished.  

Robbie suddenly wrapped her up in a bear hug and lifted Reina into the air with a smile and spun her around. "THAT'S AWESOME!!!" 

Reina tried to keep her composure as he spun her around. "Yes, uh you can put me down now..." she muttered.  

Helen stood back up and smirked at the scene, as Robbie began to assault the girl with questions. 

_Ten years ago with Robbie... _
Micah Lightyear stood on his last legs, amid the burning town that he had settled on so many years ago. Blood poured out of multiple wounds on his body, and he trembled to keep standing, but his will drove him on. The hacked up and dismembered bodies of dozens of slavers lay all around them, Micah's handiwork and the evidence of his defiance.  

In front of Micah kneeled the leader of the Slavers. A bulbous man with a pig like face. He wore a bloody captain's coat and his blood smeared face was battered and bruised, also Micah's handiwork. He swayed back and forth in a daze. 

*Porgo The Terrible
Bounty: 103 Million
Slaver and Pirate *

Micah slowly walked towards the Slaver, with grim determination set in his eyes. "Say your prayers, cause I'm gonna send you to your maker tonight!" Micah said as he loomed over Porgo, and placed his bandaged right palm onto Porgo's forehead. The glimmer of a silver colored shell could be seen under the bandage wrap of Micah's palm. 

"Got any last words fat boy?" he asked Porgo. 

"Eat shit!" Porgo snarled back with a sneer on his face. 

Micah chuckled and readied to press the trigger of the dial, but then suddenly a female voice screamed. Micah spun around and his eyes widened as he saw two slavers appear from behind a burning house, holding his wife and son. 

"JOANNA!!" he yelled, "ROBBIE!!"  

"I'm sorry Micah but they caught us before we could get to the coast!" she cried, tears streaming down her face. Meanwhile Robbie struggled to free himself and yelled curses at the slaver who gripped him tightly. Robbie looked over at his father and screamed as he saw Porgo suddenly rise in a burst of speed and draw a pistol from within his coat. 

"POPS WATCH OUT!!"  

Micah turned back towards Porgo with a look of horror, but it was too late. 

*BANG! *

The bullet exited out of the back of Micah's head. He spasmed once, but still tried to reach for Porgo, managing to wrap his hands around the slavers throat. 

*BANG! *

Porgo shot him in the head again, and Micah slumped face first to the ground in a heap. Porgo shot him in the back three more times and kicked Micah's dead body. 

"HYAMIHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! He who laughs last laughs best. Say hello *to your* maker, fool!" 

Robbie screamed at the top of his lungs. Hot tears streamed down his face, while his mother seemed to enter a state of shock. He tried to break free and run towards his father but the Slaver held him tight. 

"Take the woman to my cabin, and put the boy in the pen with the other slaves!" Porgo said with a sneer before walking away, all the while whistling happily.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 1, 2010)

*Estervina, Chaos Mind Pirate Ship*

Estervina could only stare into Vissik's eyes, he didn't seem shaken in any way of her actions and didn't seem to mind the fact that the room had been nearly trashed. Most of the time, whenever Estervina had gone through episodes just like the one the had just happened, people run away like she was some sort of wild animal. She lowered her eyes to the floor, considering the best way to accept something so different.

"I'm... really sorry, Vissik... I'll try my best to just... work on it... I'm sorry... I really am..." He smiled and nodded, forcing himself to be satisfied with her answer. He left the cabin, stepping over the remains of the door. Estervina lowered her head, her mind buzzing.

_Thanks for making me look insane once again.

*Oh? I make you look insane? Who's the one who conciously beating holes into the ship.*

I really hope you just leave me alone. Please, I don't want this new life to go wrong, once again.

*Hmph... I ruin your life? Ha! I believe I make our life so much better. We need to bath in blood.*

I can't believe what you're saying! Just shut up for a day or two, will you?!_


----------



## Chaos (Jun 1, 2010)

*Dean vs. Gatrom, Gorrila*

Dean was very surprised at the speed with which Gatrom got into the tree, rendering his attack mostly useless. Dean cursed at the loss of concentration as two feet rammed into his chest, smashing him from the branch. He quickly swung himself to another one, but his ribs hurt. The assassin disapproved of Dean's action. A quick cursory glance gave Dean another idea, though. The branch Gatrom was standing on was solid, but not too strong. A small grin spread on his face again as Dean jumped off his branch, seemingly going to crash into the ground. 

At the last moment Dean threw his arms up. From the right shot a rope around Gatrom's branch, the speed of the fall and the weight of Dean easily ripping it, sending the branch and Gatrom crashing to the ground. The other shot a chain at another tree, saving Dean from being crushed by Gatroms branch and bringing him back to -relative- safety. He noticed his breathing had quickened a bit. This fight was the real deal. He looked at his handiwork with a smug smile on his face. These people might be strong, but no one would beat him here, in the jungle. And surely not in the trees.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 1, 2010)

Dean vs Gatrom


Gatrom was ready for quite a lot of things. He had thought of at least twenty different possibilities of what his opponent could do to attack. However, an attack aimed at his foundation was something that Gatrom did not think of. Before he knew it, he was falling down towards the ground. 

*Flashback*


_"Up up! Keep your head up! You're never gonna win against your fighter if you don't keep your head up! What can you hit that you can't see?"

Gatrom was in the ring swaying back and forth. Normally he would have quickly taken out his opponent and been done with it, but this time his trainer had wanted to give him a workout, and for Gatrom that meant fighting five of his trainers at once. And so far he was holding his own. The ring was littered with boxes, and other structures that were supposed to give the fighters different options. Realizing that getting the high ground would be very beneficial in this match, Gatrom ran up one of the nearby boxes and leapt out onto the plank that that was connected. 

Thinking that his opponents would now have to come at him one by one, Gatrom was pretty confident. "Come and get me, if you can." He stated in a sarcastic tone.

The instructors crowded up around the plank wondering which one would be the first to launch his attack. The lead instructor then stepped up to the front. "You are a good fighter Gatrom. One of the best that's ever came through this dump. However, you rarely learn from your mistakes. What is this, the third time? Don't forget to... REMEMBER YOUR SURROUNDINGS!" With this, the instructor brought his foot down onto the plank that Gatrom was standing on, sending him falling to the mat, where he was quickly pinned by his instructors._

*End of flashback*


Gatrom remembered too late the lesson he had learned so long ago. However, back then he didn't have the advantage of a devil fruit to bail him out when his ego got the best of him. Gatrom fell quickly and hit at least three large branches on his way down, however he never took his eyes off his opponent. Kicking off of one of the tree's he flew towards Dean, Grabbing on to his leg so that he would not fall to the ground.


"You're not going to get rid of me that easy." Gatrom said with a half-smile.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 1, 2010)

*Training with the Monk: Day One (One Day Left Until the White Berets Come)*

"Now you're all ready to train!" Doyo said as Feroy walked out of the house wearing the Sky Monk attire. It was a dingy dark green with brown dirt stains decorating it. The expression on Feroy's face was one of digust. 

"No the hell I'm not!" Feroy said examining the clothing with utter disdain. "Why can't I train in my normal clothes? Your stupid robe doesn't look like this." Feroy said pointing an accusing finger at Doyo. The Sky Monk's robe was an elegant light blue that seemed to glow in the sun.

"I'm a master so i get to wear what I want! Besides, that robe grants the wearer enhanced strength and speed!" Doyo said as his eyes grew larger.

"I don't feel anything." Feroy rebutted.

"That robe is made out of special thread woven here in Skypiea! It's called...uhh...daerht!" Doyo said with glee.

"Daerht? Isn't that thread spe-" "FOR your first lesson we're going to work on making you faster! Your speed technique is impressive, but you'll need to get a bit better!"

Doyo walked into his house to retrieve something. There was a large bit of rukus before Doyo returned holding a backpack. 

"Put this on your back!" Doyo said handing the bag to Feroy. The Hoax Pirate Captain took the bag out of the Sky Monk's hand and it immediately feel to the ground with a large *THUD!*

"What's in this bag?!" Feroy said trying to lift it.

"A 1100 pound weight of course!" Doyo said as if it was common knowledge that you hand someone a backpack with a 1100 pound weight inside it and tell them to put it on their back.

"Use your strength technique to lift it! Usually, but the end of a year training with me, my pupils can easily lift that! But we're short on time, so we're going to take a short cut to training with your ability!"

Feroy closed his eyes for a moment and meditated. He then reopened them, *"Forza Spinta!"* Feroy said easily lifting the backpack and putting it on his back.

"Good! Now, you're going to run 7 miles with that thing on your back while sprinting! That's basically the perimeter of this mountain!" Doyo said. 

"But," A large *ROAR!* was heard and a large tiger appeared behind Feroy. The Hoax Pirate Captain turned around and gawked at the beast. 

"You must also outrun Tiggy! If she catches you, well, training over! I'll know if you passed the test because if you make it back to this house Tiggy's leash will stop!" 

"I can't outrun th-" "GOOOOOOOOOO!!!"

Tiggy emitted a large *ROAR!* and started after its prey. 

"YOU BETTER HOPE I DON'T GET BACK AROUND HERE!!!" Feroy said directing his comment towards the Sky Monk that happily waved at him as he ran.


----------



## Franky (Jun 1, 2010)

*Aboard The Catastrophe*

Vissik had gotten an answer out of her. She said she would work on it herself, but he didn't want to accept this. Knowing he should let it go for know, he simply smiled and nodded. "Just remember, you're not alone..." Vissik said with a wink on his way out of the cabin.

Vissik walked out onto the deck and looked around for Chalcedony, but he didn't see him for the time being. "You there!" he gestured to a crewmate, "Go and repair the cabin, and make sure Estervina is comfortable!" Vissik stuffed his hands in his jacket pockets and eventually found his way to Chalcedony. "I think we'll be heading to a small mountainous island to the north... to create Chaos for Chaos's sake, of course, Chalcedony!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 1, 2010)

*Mariejois...*
*The Dark Justice IV* docked at the mouth of a giant tunnel, secured by two giant steel doors bearing the symbol of the World Government. It was a secret entrance to Mariejois located at the base of a sheer cliff side that seemed to go up for miles without end, piercing even the clouds above. Only the Marines could access this location, and the waters were teaming with specially bred Sea Kings of a size and ferocity that dwarfed even the beasts of the Calm Belt. 

Lt. Samuel Arkins walked off the gangplank, at the head of a column of armed Marines. Five Marine grunts carried a stretcher that held a black body bag, the reason for today's secrecy. Arkins and his men looked battle weary, as if they had been through a great battle. 

Fleet Admiral Meiji and several other high ranking Marines, including Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens, stood assembled at the entrance to the gates. Arkins walked up to Admiral Meiji and saluted with reverence. The Marine Lt.'s hood obscured the upper half of his face, leaving it in shadow. From under his hood he stole a glance at Clemens who looked at him proudly. 

"Mission accomplished sir," he told the tall and white haired Fleet Admiral. 

Arkins gestured towards the body bag. "Yajuu's corpse as you requested of us." 

"And Santa Cruz Island? The Cult?" Clemens asked. 

A thin wisp of a smirk appeared across Arkin's lips. "They do not exist anymore..." he responded, and left it that. 

Meiji walked towards the body bag of Yajuu and stared thoughtfully at it. "Never thought I'd see the day..." he muttered with a smirk. He unzipped the body bag, revealing the pale and bloody face of Yajuu.  

"So much for a god,"  he added. 

He turned towards Clemens with a serious face. "Beverly-chan, I'd just as well incinerate this monster and never have to think of him again, but you and Dr. Hawthbone convinced me otherwise."  

Clemens cleared her throat. "Um it's Hawthorne sir," she corrected him. "And yes sir I remain convinced this will be key to crushing the Pirate Age once and for all."

Right on cue Niles Hawthorne III and a team of scientists passed through the gates. Hawthorne's eyes sparkled as he saw Yajuu. "Oh my oh my...it must be Christmas this week. First Hawkins, and now my favorite little Hydra!" he said joyously. 

Meiji frowned slightly at Hawthorne's enthusiasm. "I still have my doubts about this course of action," he said. 

"Don't you worry Admiral. This will tip the balance of power back in our favor, *for good*," Hawthorne responded confidently. He snapped his fingers. The scientists grabbed the stretcher from Arkin's men and quickly whisked off Yajuu's body through the gates. 

As Hawthorne disappeared through the gates, Meiji looked back at Clemens. "Keep an eye on that wingnut," he ordered, before walking off. 

"Yes sir!" Clemens said with a salute. She turned her attention back to Arkins. "Excellent job Lieutenant, you and your men deserve a break. You may stay at the Marine Barracks of the city until you receive your next assignment." 

As she passed by Arkins she whispered in his ear. "And I expect to see you in my quarters tonight."  

Arkins saluted her and ordered his men to cast off for the royal harbor of Mariejois.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 1, 2010)

*Estervina*

She allowed the crew members to head into the cabin and headed out onto the deck. Chalcedony and Vissik were both standing near the front, staring out to the horizon. She sat on the deck of the ship, taking out the katana mounted on her back. She slid it out of its sheath and laid it across her lap, examining the blade. There were still signs of blood on the edge. Estervina grimaced and reached into her pack on the back of her hip; pulling out a small bottle, a cloth, and a hard block. She ran the cloth down the blade, wiping off the crusty blood with one sweep. She then applied some liquid on the cloth, rubbing the blade down thoroughly. She took the block and scrapped it down the blade a few times. She lifted the blade up, examining it with a keen eye. She laid it back down on her lap and ran her finger over the edge, drawing some blood. It floated at eye level, forming into a straight line.

"I'll have to realign the handle. I hope the solid supply didn't drop from it..." Estervina's eyes directed the blood as it collapsed into itself over and over, hardening it until it was barely a pebble's worth. It moved towards the hilt of the sword, spreading itself out along the empty holes lining the hilt. As soon as it set, Estervina ran her fingers over the hilt, making sure everything was in place. She smiled a little.

"I still have this to remember them by... I won't ever lose it..." Engraved on the katana was the signature of the swordsmith who made it; her grandfather. On the hilt was the kanji of her family's name. She slid the blade back into her katana and leaned against the wall behind him, closing her eyes for a relaxing nap.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 1, 2010)

*The Battle of Motoval*

Roy grits his teeth, now the four had lost the one advantage they had, numbers, "If you think we're gona' roll over you're crazy!" he says charging forward, holding his blade back, "Piercing Rage!" he shouts as he picks up speed and heads right for the Captain. 

As he is about to get within range he feels something pierce his stomach and he stops in his track, "Sh...Shit..." he says looking down slowly at Radon's blade that is impaling him, "Such ugly creaturers really should be stripped of their vocal chords," he says ripping out the blade as Roy falls to the ground, "And their lives..." he says raising the blade. But Roy stops himself from falling to the ground, "I..." he coughs up some blood, "Won't lose...TO YOU!" he says leaping up from his bloody position and slashing wildly at the swordsmen, his eyes pure red with rage.

"Idiot, like a full on charge would work now..." he says getting in position to assist him but as he pulls out his notebook the fishmen appears before him, "This ain't the time to be drawin'!" he says smacking it out of his hands, "Crap-!" he tries to leap back to recover but Doria slams his fist right into his gut sending him crashing into a few buildings, "Aw, I broke my nerd," he says upset, wishing it had lasted longer.

"Don't worry I've got plenty of ammo left for ya!" Alex says firing his cannon at the fishmen but a bullet smacks right into the cannon ball mid flight causing it to explode before impact. He eyes the gunner with his  smoking pistol, "Now ya' didn't have to do that, his wimpy cannons don't do anythin' to me anyway!" Doria says laughing.

Marcus looks around at the situation, "Not good, definately not good," he says raising his fists, trying to figure out where he should go to aid first. However the battle decides for him as three red orbs fly right at him. He leaps away before they explode but through the dust several needles stab into his chest, "Where is this coming fr-" but he's cut off by the next suprise through the smoke, a scythe flying straight at him with a chain attached to the back. 

It slams right into him and pins him against the wall, "Now Alana, he was my target. You clearly saw my bombs," a masked man says as he walks through the smoke, "As Head of Punishment I can do as I please..." she says in a dark tone. She then begins to twist the scythe into the pinned Marcus, "Such a...GUH! Beautiful lady...Shouldn't talk like that..." he says gritting his teeth, fighting the pain, "And I believe the masked fellow over there's right, his bombs certainly hit me first..." he says trying to ignore the pain of the scythe being twisted into his body.

"So I'm afriad I'll have to ask you to back off my dear..." he says before kicking up his feet and forming a star board that launches straight at her and carries her off into the distance. He rips the scythe out of his body and looks for the masked man, "Now, where were we," but he is no where to be found, "Wha?" BOOM! Another bomb explodes right between his legs sending him flying.

Roy continues his assault on Radon, wildly swinging his blade, blood gushing out after every movement. He then stops to notice that his entire crew is being pummeled, "No...Dammit...I have been forced into this damn crew...But I'm here and I won't let you bastards get away with this!" he says as his pupils vanish from his eyes and a strange white aura begins to form around him.

Radon takes a step back, "Oh my, that is quite the beautiful aura coming from that swine. It's filled with danger..." he says excitedly, "I WILL-!" but a small blast of compressed steam smacks into him and sends the bloody samurai crashing into the ground, "Defeat you? 324 times, that really is one of my favorites," Zero says with a twisted grin.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 1, 2010)

*Jeffry Giacanti

Beware the Yeti!*

?Hello?? 

Jeffry rapped politely on a giant steel door. He considered the fact that everybody inside was already dead, but he also considered that they could be hiding. Not just from pirates. But whatever that thing in the forest was. After he knocked once again, he started to shout, ?Its Jeffry Giacanti! I?m a lieutenant sent here to check on this base!? When no answer came, Jeffry started to melt the door, well, not the entire door, but the sides so that it fell inwards. He then entered the base. And as soon as he did, he felt a gun at the back of his head. 

?It?s all right, just a marine!? shouted a female voice, as Jeffry moved his eyes back to his skull, he could see a tattoo on the woman?s shoulder of a pig. Jeffry cursed. Mount. Ego had been taken by pirates. The Piggy Blanket Pirates of course for each member had a pig tattoo on their shoulder. He also could smell Boar, the steeds of the Piggy Blankets. ?Someone close the damn door!? Jeffry saw two men rush off and lift the door, then nail at back into the wall with their bare hands. ?We got it Teofila!? 

?Teofila? That?s a nice name. My name?s Jeffry, but you can call me Jeff or Lieutenant of the Marines and captain of the freaking marine ship lady!? Jeffry heard a click once again. ?Don?t move a muscle, or I?ll blow your brains out.? Jeffry let out a sigh. ?Fine,? He then hung his head down, as if he were in despair. But secretly, he smiled. Within seconds Teofila started to cry out and toss her gun. ?What the hell, my gun is hot!? Jeffry then stood up and performed a kick, knocking Teofila back. He then grabbed the gun. 

?Now how about we talk??

Teofila, a curvy woman with defined, sharp teeth which had grown out of her mouth, like short tusks, simply said, ?Damn.? And could do nothing but admit defeat. 

---

?So let me get this straight. You guys attacked Mount. Ego?s marine base and killed all the-?

Teofila shook her head. ?We didn?t kill the marines. _It_ did.? 

?What the hell is _it_?? Jeffry asked.

?The yeti of course!? A pirate shouted. His arm was bandaged, but Jeffry could see deep, dark, blood stains underneath. Jeffry frowned. ?A yeti?? Could that of been what he saw in the forest. Then he was lucky that he had gotten inside when he did. Yeti weren?t exactly known for being nice and had double the power of a man. Even with his devil fruit, Jeffry doubted he could even kill a mighty yeti. 

Teofila nodded. ?Yeah it came in right after we captured the place. It killed all the marines. God, I think it happened in about five seconds.?

?Where were you??

?Excuse me?? Teofila asked, for she and no one else knew why Jeffry?s face had suddenly gotten dark.

?Where were you when the marines were getting killed??

?Oh, we decided to hide-?The room suddenly got hot and it became difficult to breathe. ?Do you feel like pigs now? Do you!? He shouted angrily. ?Because of you, innocent marines were killed. Now I have to tell their families that they not only failed in the job, but were killed as well. You should be ashamed of yourself for being cowards!? Jeffry would?ve continued to rant, but then he heard a knock on the door. ?Expecting guests??

Teofila silently shook her head, but held her gun tightly to her chest. Jeffry stalked to the giant steel door and put his hands on the huge wheel which was no doubt used to push the door open. ?Who is it?? Jeffry asked. A female voice responded and Jeffry could barely hear it over the cold winds.?

?Let me in, please. I can?t find my mom or anybody? And there?s something out there. I don?t know what to do. I?m scared to death. Please, let me in? Please? I know the marines live here and you usually don?t come out to help much, but please?? Jeffry frowned. So people did live here, and one of them was a little girl who needed his help. ?Calm down, what?s your name.?

?Jess. Jess Medallion.? 

?Jess, that?s a pretty name.? Jeffry finished pushing the wheel, and the lock could be heard snapping. The door opened slowly. Jeffry saw white fur and at first mistook it for a fur coat, but it was full-on. As in actual fur. Jeffry cursed. Yeti were some of the most intelligent beasts and well-known for tricking people by imitating the voices of people they hear. Now with red eyes gleaming down on him, Jeffry looked back at the Piggy Blanket pirates. They were gone, but he could hear them moving to go hide. Jeffry shook his head. He should?ve known not to trust those cowards. 

?Looks like I?ll be taking it in the ass alone then.?


----------



## Sholo (Jun 2, 2010)

*Longfall Island in the North Blue with Sasaki*

As the swordsman finished climbing the stairs that led to the town square, reopened the paper he had in his pocket and checked it again, just to make sure.

Wanted!
Captain of the Soaring Hawk Pirates: John "Silverwing" Ruiz
Bounty: 9,000,000 Belli

"Meh..." Sasaki sighed to himself.  This is not the caliber of foe he'd entered the marines to hunt. "Just 9 million? And the rest of the crew combined is just another 4.5?  And here I was hoping things would pick up with this assignment..."

Still, there was nothing Sasaki could do, orders were orders.  By time he'd finished looking at the paper and had folded it back up and put it back into his pocket he found himself standing in the middle of the town square.

"Well at least the search won't take long." Sasaki said with mild amusement as he heard loud shouts emanating from a nearby pub.  He had reports stating that the Soaring Hawk Pirates should be in this town and were likely drinking away their hard-won earnings from a daring raid they'd made on a ship transporting goods to a local marine commanding officer.

Just as Sasaki started to make his way towards the bar (named the Drunken Seagull by the way) he saw that he had arrived right on time and that the pirates he was hunting were just leaving the bar and walking into the mostly vacant town square.

"Well no reason for much subtlety here." Sasaki thought to himself as he approached the thin, silverhaired man he recognized as the captain from the wanted poster.

"John 'Silverwing' Ruiz, captain of the Soaring Hawk Pirates," Sasaki began as he approached the group of drunken pirates, "by order of the marines I hereby place you and your crew under arrest for crimes committed against the citizens and governments of these seas."

"Oh? What's this? Another marine dog wander away from home?  Go back to your master little dog before this hawk snatches your life away. Kihahaha!" 

Laughed the captain of the Soaring Hawk Pirates.

"I see, so that's how it's going to be..." Sasaki didn't waste time on another word.  He quickly drew his long sword and swiftly moved toward the pirate standing immediately to the captain's right. "I may be under orders to take the captain alive, but the crew is fair game." Sasaki thought to himself as he quickly cut the pirate down.

"What's this?! This little dog seems to have quite the bite! Take him down men!" Roared the man called "Silverwing."

By the time he'd finished saying this however, another 3 of his men had already learned first hand just how bad Sasaki's "bite" was.  Having already taken down 4 of the pirates effortlessly, only 6 of the crew remained before Sasaki and then the captain himself.  While he had caught the first few of the pirates off-guard and thus finished them quickly, even the pirates who had managed to draw their weapons didn't fair much better against the ever shifting movements of the swordsman and his flickering, long blade that seemed to twist and fly as it tore through one pirate after another.

At last just captain John Ruiz remained.  While his men had all fallen without managing to even land a single hit, Ruiz was determined that his fate would not be the same.  He readied his gleaming scimitar which had earned him his name Silverwing and prepared himself for the swordsman's onslaught.


----------



## Chaos (Jun 2, 2010)

*Dean vs. Gatrom, Gorrila*

How the fuck did that guy get hanging on his leg? Dean frantically kicked, smashing Gatrom into the tree time after time. The guy just wouldn't get off, even though the hits most certainly hurt him. He gritted his teeth, quickly thinking of the next course of action. Gatrom tried to grab on to his branch. Thinking time was over. A last kick send Gatrom off balance, and before he could restabilize himself, Dean jumped again, immediately falling into a full swing by his right arm.

"Let's see how you like this" Dean whispered, just loud enough for Gatrom to hear. He swung right into a tree, a thick branch just underneath him. The branch was about level with Gatrom's midsection. A dull thud and the sudden weight lift confirmed that Gatrom had somehow gotten of his leg. Dean's small smile returned. It was time to take this fight to a higher level. He swung out, to the middle of the open spot. "Suingu Suingu no Spiderweb!"

A moment, it seemed like Dean's body would explode. Then, from literally all parts of his body chains and ropes flew, winding around everything in the open place. Dean comfortably perched himself on the crossing of two ropes who spanned the whole distance. "This whole place, mate, is one big trap. I can go wherever I want from wherever I want, and sever anything I want to sever at any given moment. You coming?" Dean was quite sure he could defeat most anyone on his spiderweb. He looked at Gatrom, who'd somehow managed to stay in the trees.


----------



## Chaos (Jun 2, 2010)

*Chalcedony, Aboard the Catastrophe*

Chalcedony stood watching over the side of the ship, looking at the ocean on one side and the island that he'd lived for over twenty years on the other. Mirrorball was still burning and the water was by now soaked with blood from the sea king's feast. A small smile decorated his face as he looked at the huge blaze. Leave it to Vissik to make sure no crew members would even think of returning to their normal lives. Not that Chalcedony had done that, anyway. He just hoped his family was alright.

The mirror guards had taken up positions behind him, not sure what to think of all of this. Wut was the first to speak up. "Sir... Why did you have us help this man?" Chalcedony turned around, facing the awestruck Mirror Guard captain. "Because, my dear Wut, this is our new adventure, and our new life" The captain still looked unsure. Chalcedony sighed. He was very happy that Mirror Guards had pledges that prevented them from having a girl. It would've made this all far more difficult. "Listen, Wut, James, all of you loyal guardsmen. When I said I needed people who wanted to get away from everything, I meant it. If you don't want to now, you're free to leave. But I daresay that every single one of you truly wanted to have a more adventurous life, and that's all I'm offering. Anyone who doesn't leave from this ship before we set sail is from that moment on a pirate, a fully fledged one and yes, outside the law."

No one moved or spoke. Then Wut took the word again. "I see sir. I'm sorry for asking. 'Tis true that I wanted a different life" Chalcedony smiled. "I know. You're hereby all free man now, no one holds any power over you anymore, but if you stay on this ship, you would do well to accept your superiors. Which are me and the Captain. Please, go make yourself at home. You can come for a cup of tea with me anytime. I know this must be harsh on most of you, but I dearly wanted to have you with me on this new journey and adventure" A short bow made it clear that the conversation was over. The guards dispersed, probably to find a cabin of their own. Chalcedony sighed. The fate of the island had been harsher on these men than on himself, but he still was happy to have them with him. Wut had been a friend for a long time, just like James. 

He looked back over the ocean when he heard the footsteps of someone else approaching. Vissik Foehn walked up to his new crewmate. He pointed at a small island in the distance and declared that would be their next target. Chalcedony smiled and dipped a small bow. "I can't wait to wreak chaos on your side, captain" Another thought came up to him. "How does our fair lady fare? She's quite the mental struggler, isn't she?"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 2, 2010)

*With Feroy and the Sky Monk...*

Sky monk Doyo sat outside of his home with another fellow Sky Monk at a small circular table. Doyo was pouring his friend a cup of tea while they continued to discuss whatever it is they're talking about.

"Do you really think he'll make it back, Doyo-san?" The other monk asked in question as he took a sip of the steaming out tea (It was heated by a heat dial). 

Doyo placed the tea pot down and also took a sip of his own tea."I'm not exactly sure. I have hopes that he could, but I have my doubts as well! I think we might have to wait around for the next Blue Sea dwellers to come." Doyo said placing the tea down.

"Feroy is strong and he has a very unique ability, but I don't think he's cut out for this type of training! He couldn't even land not one hit on me when I first tried him!" 

As the two monks continued to talk, a large showed loomed over them taking away each ray of sunshine.

"Hmmm that's rather odd. What's causing thi- OH MY ODA!!!! DOYO-SAN MOVE!!!!!" The Sky Monk said pushing Doyo away from the table.

The huge body of the oversized tiger, Tiggy, crashed down just where the two sky monks were sitting. Doyo and the other Sky Monk looked at the tiger in disbelief, both of their eyes as large as saucers. Tiggy seemed to have five large knots going across her head and she looked to be knocked out.

Feroy Toglory came sprinting up the trail that lead to the Doyo's home, the finish line. The Hoax Pirate Captain tossed the 100 pound backpack at Doyo.

Doyo's mouth was wide enough for a bear to enter and hibernate. "How...what...when did...who...you..." Doyo seemed to have numerous thoughts on his mind for the Hoax Pirate.

"Well, I'll tell you what happened." Feroy said with a faint smirk.

*Que mini-flashback...*
Feroy sprinted down the trail with Tiggy right on his back. The Hoax Pirate turned around to see just how close the tiger was and she was unbelievably close and still gaining range. 

"That dumbass Sky Monk is going to die I swear!" Feroy said as he continued to sprint for his life. "He probably can't even do this and he goes and makes me do it!" 

*"GROAAAAAAAR!!!!"* Tiggy growled as she was not in range for pouncing on Feroy. 

The Hoax Pirate stopped and took off the 1100 pound backpack. "Ok, I'm doing this my way now."

*DING! DONG! BING! DONG! DING!*​
Feroy bashed Tiggy across the head five times with the 1100 pound backpack, successfully knocking the tiger out. Feroy then walked around the tiger and grabbed it by its tail.

"Now let's try this!" Feroy took Tiggy by the tail and swung her around super mario style. He then launched her towards Doyo's house. 

"My new goal is to try and see if I can beat that dumb ass tiger to the house." Feroy said starting to sprint once again.

*Back to the Present*
"He's crazy Doyo-san! Attacking Tiggy in such a manner!" The other monk said in terror.

Doyo stayed quiet for a moment. He looked as if he was pondering something. "Well he did make it back here 10 minutes before he was due back, which is quite impressive." Doyo said. 

"You pass!"

"Now time for a break." Feroy said sitting down on the ground.

"You blue sea dwellers are so funny! It's time for the next training session!" Doyo said hoisting Feroy back on his feet.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 2, 2010)

*Somewhere...*
Betty dropped her dual katana onto the ground and bent onto her knees in a breathless huff. Meanwhile her companion, Tengu, stood casually before her, leaning on the handle of his crimson steel buster sword. 

*Tengu Midomaru aka "The Blind Demon" 
The Strongest Swordsman in the World 
One of the Seven Warlords *

"That was a good sparring session," he remarked, not even out of breath. 

Betty took a few moments to catch her breath before responding. "You blocked all of my attacks," she responded dourly with a frown.

*Betty aka "The Nurse of Death" 
Companion and caretaker of Tengu *

"And you blocked some of mine. Don't worry you're getting better," Tengu told her reassuringly.  

Tengu walked back over to their camp and sat on the whittled stump of a log. His stomach rumbled loudly. "I feel like making some barbecue. Hey Betty could you get me Mihawk's sword? I'm gonna use it as a spit." 

Betty walked up to him and laid a bounty poster on his lap. Tengu touched the poster, obviously unable to read it. He looked at Betty curiously. "Hmm...what's this?" 

"Remember that blond?" she asked, as she walked inside their tent. 

"Which blond? I know lots of blond's!" Tengu replied. Sadly most of them were not on speaking terms with him anymore. 

Betty emerged from the tent, hefting Mihawk's iconic black sword in her arms. "The blond from Botanica Island, Helen was her name. The one who got tough with you and I had to teach some manners to." 

Tengu nodded with recognition. "Oh yeah her. Yeah I liked that girl. She had spirit." Betty stabbed Mihawks blade into the ground, then walked towards him and tapped the bounty poster on his lap. "Well that's her wanted poster. She's worth 20 million now." 

Tengu raised a curious eyebrow. Even though he couldn't see Helen's picture (which showed her pointing her katana outwards in a defiant pose) he still stared at the poster, and imagined what she might look like. "You see, I told you I have an eye for talent." 

"Pfft...20 million is a joke!" Betty snorted derisively. 

"Well everyone has to start somewhere," Tengu replied.  

*Skypeia/Upper Yard - Shandian Village... *
Helen sat in a corner of the large hut that belonged to Robbie's newfound cousins from the sky. She watched silently as he eagerly questioned them about his father and his uncle. Helen had never seen Robbie this animated and happy. She could see why, he wasn't alone anymore. 

"So you guys have been living here for the past ten years?" Robbie asked them. 

Robbie's youngest cousin, Reina, nodded. "Yes, after Enel was defeated. Our chieftain signed a peace agreement with the former leader of the Sky Islanders. We were allowed to settle here on our ancestral homeland."

"Great so you're not fighting anymore?" Robbie said cheerfully.   

Reina narrowed her eyes suddenly and shook her head. "Not quite. In the last few years a new authority has taken the reins of power...the White Berets." She said the name White Berets in an almost hateful tone. 

Helen looked at Robbie curiously and he returned her gaze. The Dial Shop owner that she had beat up had said something about calling _'The White Berets'_ on them. 

"Who are these White Berets?" Helen asked Reina. 

"They are the reason why you both should leave soon and never come back," Reina responded.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 2, 2010)

Candy said:


> James and Jack calles (Taking control of him because the story has to move on)
> _Aboard The "Foo Fighter" at wyaton docks_
> 
> Jack calles walked up to the boat as well, and looked around for a second. Then he asked james the same question that nate had asked him "Yea, what are you going to name this ship?" James stroked his chin and thought about it for a second, many names swerved through his head, but one seemed to stand out above the rest, like beacon of light. "The Foo Fighter" said james reverently "Its perfect". Suddenly james came out of his haze and answered nates question "If this galleon is the model I think it is, then there should be a suitable room below deck somewhere."
> ...





Franky said:


> *Foo Fighter, leaving Wyaton*
> 
> Surrai was honored to be given such a high prestige after messing up against Annie. Maybe he would be given a chance to repent afterall. "Thank you, Captain James Ray! I promise I will not fail you, and that I will always be by your side to do your bidding," Surrai said, bowing respectfully.
> 
> ...



"Division Commander?" Nate muttered uncertainly under his breath. And here all he wanted was a cabin to sleep in while hitching a ride with these fellows. This was certainly unexpected. Nonetheless he bowed towards Jack, "Thank you for the honor..." he told the eager Captain. 

Nate looked around for these "thugs" that would be under his command. He had experience running a School of over a hundred students in the art of Iron Fist Kenpo, back on Karate Island. However he wasn't so sure that Pirates would be as disciplined, nor as dedicated, as Martial Arts trainees.

"Who is from Island X?" Nate rumbled in his deep bass drum voice. 

Several men on deck raised their hands and walked towards him. Nate frowned a bit at their raggedy state. They didn't look like warriors at all, and appeared very undisciplined. Nate thought about this for a second and realized that he would need to have a firm hand. "From here on out, every day without fail, we will all wake up at dawn and train until noon with no rest. Accept my training and I promise I will make you all far stronger then you are now!" 

Some of the men groaned, as Nate expected they would. Suddenly the voice of Surrai rung out from below deck. "Remember at dawn!" Nate repeated towards the men with a grim face, before heading below deck. 

Nate followed the voice of Surrai through the hallway, until coming upon what appeared to be a training area. He took a step inside and was relieved to see that it was large enough to accommodate his needs. "This will suffice my needs," he told Surrai with a slight smirk. 

"I take it you will be training quite a lot as well?" he asked Surrai. The man struck him as one who loved to fight, which was perfectly fine with Nate. Fighting was his life afterall.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jun 2, 2010)

Arriving on the dock of shell town, Caius Nabaat. Lieutenant marine and captain of the PSICOM group. Her soldiers begain to search the town on one mission. To capture Paine and Logan Stonem. "Captain they've already drawn too much attention," Robert says.  

"So has our inaction." Felix responds. "Others may begin to question the World Goverments effectiveness." But the diminutive Caius is not buying this call for a show of strength. ""Let them." she says, her blood-red eyes unblinking. 

Robert remains unsatisfied. "Maybe we should consult with Meji." he suggests. Cauis begins to control the metal around his neck to choke him for a short second and then released him "Meji's decisions are being watched,"  she says cryptically. "Either we let them do what they were created for, or we end them. Decisions, decisions." with that said she proceded into the city.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 3, 2010)

_*Shabondy Archipelago *_

The sun shone down brightly on the green grass of District 4 in Shabondy a large man clad in marine white walked along a path with a small troop of men marching behind him. With every step he took there was the clinking and jingling of chains. As he passed people moved out of the way and flattened themselves on walls or ran into stores, he was fairly well known in Shabondy. It was also known that marines didn't come into these districts. If he was there with men he was there to cause trouble, trouble for pirates at least. He stopped in front of a building and turned to the group of men, there was a girl with her clothes buttoned up tight standing in front of the group.

"_I think this is the building Z_" the girl said 

*Lt. Zargov Smirnov*

Her voice was strong and hard for someone of her size and build. She seemed to have a black scarf around her neck poking out the top of her collar. The large man nodded

"_All you pirates in there come out you will repent for your evil ways today_"

*Recruit Kashu Rakk*

There was suddenly noise from inside the building then the sound of a glass shattering.

"*WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING HERE!!!!*"
"*DIDN'T YOU STUPID CUNTS GET THE MESSAGE YESTERDAY?*"
"*I guess I'll have to kill a second squad of marines*" a man said walking through the door. 

He was a large man with a huge shaggy beard and long wild hair. He had a gun in his waist. There were scars all over his body and golden bejewled rings on every finger

*10 Ring Kin

Bounty 40 Million Beli*

He reached for his gun and pulled it free and aimed for the large man standing in front of the building. 

*BANG...CLANG*

The man had pulled the huge weapon that was wrapped in chains from his back to block to bullet.

"*It seems you're a little better than the ones from yesterday*" Kin said

He ran forward with a scream but as soon as he took his second step there was a jingle of chains followed by a cut off scream and the crunching of bones. The chain wrapped object connected with Kin's hand that he got up just in time to block. The hand wasn't enough Kin flew through the air into the side of a building. His arm was a bloody mess along with the entire left side of his body. 

"_I can't believe that's the man that killed an entire marine squadron_" the woman said

Suddenly men began to stream out of the building screaming at the top of their lungs brandishing weapons of all sorts.

"*They most certainly had a part to play*" The man said not turning around
"*Leave none of them alive*"
"*Impel Down is full as it is*" the man said 

He plowed into the group of men swinging what was essentially a chain wrapped club completely decapitating men who's head he decided to target with the weapon. A man ran from the group faster than the marins could shoot him.

"*Kashu that's the first mate, he's yours!*" the man's voice boomed over the sound of gunfire and steel meeting steel. 

The white clad figure burst off after the running man, she was on him in a flash. He pulled a sword from his waist and swung it right as she was in range. There was the sound of metal meeting something hard. A long white bone stuck out of the sleeve of the marine jacket. She flicked her hand and rotated her wrist catching the sword in a spiral and flicking it into the air. The man watched in amazement as she caught the sword out the air with her other hand. He was frozen in place

"_You'll never take me alive_" the man screamed

With that he bit his tongue and attempted to spit blood at Kashu but she easily avoided the mist of blood and drove the sword into the man's back. It passed strait through his heart and out the front of his chest in one fluid motion. 

"_You didn't deserve a quick death coward_" she said under her breath

She wiped the weapon off and looked at it and felt it's weight, she bent and pulled the scabbard for the sword free and slammed the sword into it.

"Madam, I'm afraid I can't allow you to take that" a marine said trotting up
"_Why not?!?!?!_" the woman said angrily
"_I won this fight, I beat him in combat his weapon belongs to me!_"
"*He can no longer use it*" she said 
"[COLOR="Dark Slate Gray"]Drop it marine[/COLOR]" the land man said strolling up

He swung the huge mass of chains and blood and bone chips flew out of the tangle and littered the ground with red and white.

*BURUBURUBURU, BURUBURUBURU
*
The man pulled a den den mushi from his pocket

"_Sir this is command, we have just gotten word TFAJ has returned_"
"_You are to report for duty_" the voice said

Zargov smiled a smiled that split his face in two

"*Finally...*" he said nodding


----------



## Franky (Jun 3, 2010)

*Aboard The Catastrophe*

"Ah, that seems to be the mountainous Juncho Island, my good friend!" Vissik exclaimed, talking to Chalcedony. Vissik knew who was on this island, and he was looking for something to let loose chaos on. This small island was home to only one settlement. A settlement protected by the Taoist monks who trained day and night in the temple atop the mountain.

"Estervina, come, we will be landing soon!" Vissik shouted, calling forth Estervina, who had been polishing her blade.

*Juncho Island, Taoist Temple*

"Father, we have seen," started the young Taoist monk wearing his traditional clothing and a red sash.

"incoming company!" finished the other one, who wore a blue sash.

The two were the Li Ts'jian (red sash), and Li Ts'quan (blue sash). The old man, wearing a massive necklace of beads and holding a gnarled wooden staff sat in the chair in front of them. This was their father, the master of the temple, Li Ts'ai. "Send some of the monks to stop them, do not let these fabled Chaos Mind Pirates disrupt our peace!" the father commanded the twins.

"Sir," started Ts'jian.
"yes sir!" finished Ts'quan.

The twins instantly gathered some of the monks together and sent them to fend off the Chaos Mind Pirates, who were close to landing already. The monks, afraid of the pirates, rushed off to meet them, some of them fidgeting and shaking. The twins then began their preparation for the arrival of the pirates, as they knew that many monks would not stop them.


----------



## Sholo (Jun 3, 2010)

It annoyed Sasaki that this battle had ended so quickly.  The pirates he'd just laid waste to weren't even worth fighting and the only man left, who looked like he might at least last more than 1 attack, was off limits for Sasaki to kill.  "Oh well," Sasaki thought to himself, "just cause I can't kill him doesn't mean I can't cut him up a little bit before I turn him over to the local marines..."

Sasaki quickly dashed forward, Ruiz gripped his scimitar in a reverse grip but instead of holding his ground or diving forward to meet Sasaki, he dove up into the air above Sasaki revealing exactly why his pirates were known as the Soaring Hawk Pirates.

"Haha, sorry Mr. Ruiz," Sasaki laughed, "but attempting to fly against me is as good as suicide."  Sasaki had wanted to not even bother using this technique against such a low class pirate, but the lure of a man who likened himself to a bird, flying into the air above Sasaki was just too tempting.  While Ruiz may have thought that taking to the air would save him, he quickly proved no match for a technique capable of killing a fast moving swallow in mid flight. "Tsubame Gaeshi" Sasaki calmly said as he launched his attack as Ruiz fell back down within Sasaki's impressive range.

Ruiz saw the attack coming (well sort of, what he actually saw was what appeared to be 2 attacks coming at him at once) but regardless of what he saw it made no difference, the 2 fluidly moving slashes seemed to tear into him simultaneously, one of the slashes cutting his left arm badly and the other cleanly removing his right leg at the knee.

Ruiz screamed in pain as he landed on the ground, writhing in agony.  "Well I suppose that'll be the end of your days as a Soaring Hawk, 'Silverwing'"Sasaki said as he turned to leave.  Lopping off Ruiz's leg may have been a bit much, but he'd likely live.  After-all, by now the local marines had arrived at the scene and were rushing to take Ruiz into custody, and while they'd certainly find it impossible to put him in the leg-irons they'd brought with them, they'd probably have the medical care necessary to prevent his dying.

"Well so much for that..." Sasaki sighed to himself as he turned to go.  He honestly hoped things would pick up soon; he had no idea how long he could content himself with such pathetic missions.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 3, 2010)

*Estevina, Catastrophe*

Estervina heard her captain call to her and quickly sheathed her katana, tieing it back to her side. She leapt to the side of her captain, peering out at the island they were going to land at. She could sense strong spiritual presences on the island. At first she thought they were ghosts of the fallen, but then she could make out a temple at the top of a mountain looming over the island.

"I can only assume monks live on this island. I really hope they don't attack us-" She cut herself off, knowing already that Vissik was planning to cause chaos on this island. She paled a bit.

"Or at least not me..." She muttered.

_*You wuss! 'Or at least not me.' Such a pansy. Do you realize how fiesty these monks get?? The monks that train to fight are such tasty rivals! You need to learn when to appreciate a good fight.*_
"Shut up..." She muttered to herself. Estervina saw the crew starting to put down boats to get to shore. She waited for her captain's orders on whether or not to go. Her eyes went to Chalcedony. Her curiousity fixed her to the spot. She didn't know this man well, but if Vissik wanted him on his crew, then he must be a very good fighter. But the main thing that bugged her was his odd fashion sense. The suit was very charming, but his hair made her slight OCD-ness twitch. He saw her staring at him and gave her and smile. She blinked and tore herself away from him, feeling a bit guilty for rudely staring at him.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 3, 2010)

*Shabondy Archipeligo*

Zagrov and Kashuu stood looked on in silence while the scores of marines gathered the bodies of the men up and separated the pirates with bounties from the ones without. 

"Sir we've completed the task" one of the marines said as he stood in front of him and saluted

They were loading bodies into the bubbles that occurred naturally in the mangroves that made up the Shabondy Archipelago

"*Good lets move out back to the base*" Zagrov said in his deep stern voice

He moved off first the making that clinking sound he always made when he walked. Kashuu walked silently next to him on his left side, she was always careful to not walk in his blind spot. She'd seen him react instinctively to attacks he perceived to come from his right side. She always thought his reactions were too quick for someone with his muscle mass.  

"_You could never sneak up on someone_" she said shaking her head
"*I don't want to sneak up on anyone*" he said
"_I'd prefer to kill without being seen or heard_" Kashu said
"*Where is the honor in that?*" Zagrov said, he knew her clan and people were all about honor in battle.

She shot him a murderous look and Zagrov nodded and smiled at her. He'd always worn the chains since he was little adding on more links as was required. They were made of a special material from in the North Blue where he was from. It was volcanic rock that had been mixed with various other metals and it was harder that steel. Most thought he wore it as a form of armor but defense was the further thing from his mind when he fought.

They reached the base very quickly, Zagrov had been pushing the paste. He was in a hurry to get back, he pushed open the doors and walked into the lobby of the small building the marines used as a small installation in one of the more peaceful districts.

"Glad to see you back in one piece sir" a woman behind a desk said
"I've tallied your total from the bounties"
"I'll send it strait to your..." she began but he cut her off
"*Split it up and give it to all the men that went with me*" Zagrov said waving her off

He didn't collect bounties for money, it was a part of his job. He didn't see a reason to be rewarded for doing his job. He walking into the office that he used and saw a man sitting behind his desk with his feet cocked up on it.

"_Lt. Zagrov Smirnov_" the man said stressing on the rank

Zagrov saluted and Kashu followed suit, she wasn't a marine in any sense of the word. She just thought it to be easier for her to follow Zagrov if she formally joined the marines. She didn't go through any of the training, the higher ups knew of her status among her people. She just followed what he did most of the time and tried to blend into the back ground.

"_I know by now you have heard that you have been granted permission to join TFAJ_" the man said 
"_I expect this place to be cleaned up and you to be out of my office before the hour is up_" the man said with what seemed to be annoyance looking up at the clock over the the door which read 10:55.

Zagrov knew this man he was Commodore it must have been a huge shot to his ego to be sent to a place like this. He was likely being punished for something he did. Zagrov simply nodded at the man.

"_Marine get back to your duties_" the man commanded Kashu
"_Why are you even here?_"
"_Who is this man speaking to Z?_" Kashu said looking around the room

The man slammed his hand on the desk disturbing some of the ornaments on the desk

"_When a superior officer speaks you listen and obey_" the man said through his teeth
"_You are not superoir to me Kashu_" said in annoyance
"_I could have killed you about twelve or more times since I have been standing here_"
"_You are full of openings_"

The man moved to jump over the desk and his hand was extended to slap Kashu but she didn't move or flinch. Zagrov was holding the Commodore's wrist with his hand only inches from her face.

"*Sir permission to speak freely*" Zagrov said but began to speak before it was granted
"*This woman would kill you and that transgression would be forgotten*" Zagrov began
"*She is the ambassador for the Granzu Clan to the World government*" Zagrov continued

The Commodore was in shock, he'd read the files of all the marines stationed at the base. He file didn't see anything of the sort, he tried to pull his hand away from Zagrov's grip but he realized it was impossible.

"_You may release me_" he said curtly 

Zagrov released him and walked forward and began to pick up a few things off the desk. He didn't intend to clean to office at all, he didn't keep very many things. The majority of the things in the office he'd inherited when he was assigned there.

"*Lets go Kashu*" Zagrov said

With that they walked out of the office without another word, the commodore looked down at his hand to see a dark purple bruise where Zagrov had grabbed him earlier.

"*A transport is waiting for us*" Zagrov said as they walked out of the building
"*TFAJ just returned from a mission and they are resting at marine head quarters*"
"_What's so good about this TFAJ_" Kashu asked saying the letters awkwardly
"*Let me put it like this*" Zagrov said with a smile
"*The members of that Task Force past and present make my skill in battle look like that of a baby*" Zagrov said

That got Kashu's attention she smiled up at him and clapped her hands together

"_Well then let us hurry in meeting them_" she said with a smile on her face too


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 3, 2010)

*Mariejois...*
Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens sipped a glass of wine, sitting back leisurely on the couch within her posh quarters. Such accommodations simply weren't possible to have on just a Vice Admiral's salary, but she came from a rich merchant family, and had friends in high places. She stared at Arkins through her unnaturally bright green eyes as he buttoned his shit up and threw his hooded vest over his shoulders. As usual his face was nigh unreadable even to her. Clemens couldn't help but be proud of the grim faced Marine, or rather proud of her eye for talent. She had plucked Arkins straight out the Academy and honed his innate hatred of evil into a blade of justice. 

"I am proud of you," Clemens told him with a beaming smile, perhaps more to do with the wine then anything else. 

Arkins inclined his face towards Clemens with a slightly curious glint in his eyes. "I can't help but wonder...would Garrick be proud of my work?"  

Arkins was fanatically obsessed with Zane Garrick and the legacy of destruction he left behind. Which was ironic since she regarded Arkins as everything Garrick wasn't. Nonetheless, she had a feeling that Garrick would've taken a liking to Arkins no nonsense style very quickly. "Yes I am sure he would be..." Clemens responded. 

"You still haven't told me how he died," Arkins said, as he strapped his Gunblade, Hyperion, to his back. 

Clemens remained silent. 

_Not too long ago...
Clemens held the extremely emaciated Garrick by the throat, pushing him ever closer to the edge of the cliff. They both stood at the summit of one of the towering peaks of the Red Line, the highest point in the entire world. For six years she had kept Garrick trapped in her mirror void, and somehow he had managed to survive in that inhospitable place. Clemens gave him just enough food and water over the years to keep him alive, and he had turned into a living skeleton of his former self. 

Garrick stared back at her through his steel gray eyes, which unlike his ragged body, still retained the fire of vitality. "Alas, all good things must come to an end. Goodbye Zane," Clemens said with a smile, and she pushed him off the cliff. Clemens peered over the cliff edge and eyed his progress as he plummeted downwards into the clouds below, becoming just a tiny dot to her eyes. _

_Right here right now..._
"He died a hero," Clemens told Arkins. A pained look appeared on her face. "Oh how I miss him..." 

Arkins nodded thoughtfully. "As I would expect." He saluted her, and clipped the heels of his boots together with mechanical precision. "Excuse me but I have to meet the new recruits at the barracks. I don't want to be late." 

Clemens pouted slightly, "Aw you're no fun...and just when things were getting good. I miss having you around you know." 

Arkins didn't respond and calmly exited through the door. 

_Royal Marine Barracks of Mariejois... _
Ensign Bonnie Clyde sat in the conference chamber where orientation meeting would be held with the taskforce commander of TFAJ. She heard this guy was a real tightass about being on time, so she had arrived early (for once). Bonnie was a young lady in her early twenties. She wore a crisp black suit (with a blood red tie and shirt) and fedora, which made her look more like a gangster then a Marine. Leaning against the armrest of her chair was her katana, sheathed in a lacquered ebony scabbard. 

With over fifteen demerits, and two stints in the brig, she realized that this was her last chance with the Marines. Back in the outside world she had huge debts, and some really vicious gangster looking to collect. She planned on making it work, or going out with a bang. Whichever came first of course.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 3, 2010)

*Skypeia/Shandian Village...*
Robbie and Helen both looked at Reina questioningly, as she told them that they should both leave and never come back. 

"The White Berets do not tolerate intruders from the Blue Sea. They're hardliners who have executed many Blue Sea sailors without hesitation," Reina told them with a grim face. "In fact they barely tolerate our presence on Upper Yard as it is, and we have heard rumblings that they will be coming at us in force soon." 

"You should leave while you still can, and take your crew with you," she added. 

Robbie looked back at Helen. She seemed to be of the same mind as he. Suddenly Robbie snorted with amusement. Reina looked back at Robbie in surprise. "Listen Reina me and Helen aren't some random noobs from the Blue Sea. We can handle ourselves," Robbie stated confidently.  

Helen nodded in agreement. "Our Captain and crew are very strong as well," she said. Helen gripped the handle of her sword, Benihime, with a smirk. A glint appeared in her iceberg blue eyes. "I'm actually looking forward to a fight with these so called White Berets." 

Reina sighed and looked at her older brother and sister. "We'll fight with you Robbie. You're our cousin and-"

"No way!" Robbie interjected. "You said the White Berets still accept your presence. I don't want you guys getting involved in this." 

Reina was about to respond, but Robbie rose to his feet and shook his head emphatically. "This is our problem not yours. Besides, after 15 years of thinking I was alone, I just found out that I actually have family left in this world. I'm not going to risk that!" 

Helen also rose. She walked towards Reina and patted her on the shoulder. "Don't worry. I'll make sure your cousin Robbie doesn't die. It's kind of like my side job these days," she told the girl reassuringly. 

"You need some new jokes, you know that!" Robbie told Helen with a roll of his eyes. 

Reina clearly didn't agree with this course of action but she still nodded in agreement. "Fine but it's getting dark outside and it's dangerous to trek the jungle after sundown. You both can spend the night in our village and then set off at dawn." 

"Sounds good to me," Robbie said enthusiastically. "So what's for dinner around here?" 

"Barbecued Python," Reina said with a smile. 

"Mmmm....sounds delicious!" Robbie exclaimed outwardly. Inwardly he was worrying over how many trips to the bathroom he'd have to make over the night.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

*Task Force Absolute Justice*

Prince moaned and rolled out of bed.

Which wasn?t very intelligent, considering he was sleeping on the top bunk.

He hit the ground with a dull thud. ?Shit,? He muttered as he stood, running his hip. He was getting too old for this. A group of younger recruits snickered, and Prince stared at them calmly before deciding they really weren?t worth it.

He stuck his hand under his pillow and fished out a small metal flash, sighing in relief as he took a sip. The alcohol burned his throat, awakening him fully, and stuffed his baseball cap on his head before pulling on he gauntlet.

After making sure the seastone glove hadn?t lost any of it?s flexibility, he buckled his falchion around his waist and put on his marine coat. His standard issue pistol went in the holster on his leg, and seaman recruit Prince was ready to go.

He sighed as he walked out of the barracks shared by all the seamen recruits. He needed to get his own room.

Prince vaguely remembered hearing about some high level recruits they were picking up today, which caught his interest. Despite the fact that he didn?t have anything even remotely related to the clearance to get into that meeting, he decided to show up anyway. Maybe he would ruin Arkins? whole day. Served him right. The brat had disappeared into Clemens? office yesterday to be ?debriefed?. (Prince suspected that his ?de-briefing? had gone over very well with Clemens) Bastard. Prince took another swig of scotch.

And so it was that Prince shoved his way past the two guards in front of Arkins? meeting room. ?So,? He said, grinning and sitting down, ?what do we have here??

The sole occupant of the room was a woman Prince guessed to be around the same age as he had been when he joined TFAJ. She was dressed in a pristine white suit, complete with a red tie and a fedora. A black scabbard leaned against her armrest, and Prince found himself grinning. 

Today would be a fun day.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 3, 2010)

*Royal Marine Barracks*

Zagrov and Kashu made their way toward the meeting room. Earlier that day he returned to the officers quarters and found an envelope on his bed with instructions on the time and place he would be meeting with the squad leader of TFAJ. He decided against wearing his formal dress uniform it didn't take him long to get ready. He made sure his head was properly shaved and his beard was lined up perfectly. He smoothed out most of the ruffles in his jacket, the mass of chains wrapped around his entire body caused quite a few of them.

Kashu sat on the ground with her legs folded in front of her. She never sat on chairs or slept on beds. She feared they would make her weak and soft like so many of the supposed warriors she met when moving with Zagrov. She was quite familiar with him, she called him Z in her clan once people fought each other they shared a bond. She fought him once but the out come of the fight was undecided. He called her Kash when they were alone and Kashu when anyone else was around. 

"*Kash, lets go*" Zagrov said reaching for the chain wrapped hilt of the mammoth weapon

She got to her feet in a swift smooth motion, Zagrov looked at her as he secured his weapon to his back. Since she'd been with him her skin lost a lot of the colour the constant sun in her home land gave her. His eyes met her own and she smiled at him. She was walking death, in all of the battles he'd been in with her at the end he was always covered in blood and scars and she remained untouched. She stuck the black cloth sticking out of her high nicked white coat and strode off behind Zagrov.

The two walked through the halls of the Royal Marine Barracks toward the meeting room. Zagrov knew exactly where he needed to go, when he got there he saw a pair of guards standing outside the door to the meeting room. They were both grumbling and looked up when they heard the clinking getting closer and closer. He nodded at them as he passed they opened the door for him but tried to stop Kashu from entering. She easily avoided them by shifting her body sideways. They tried to follow but Zagrov simply raised his hand as he entered the room.

He saw two people already in there waiting one he recognized the other one he didn't. He'd read about Prince before, his rank was like a roller coasted. Up then down he would always do something to get in trouble. The other person he didn't know anything about. She was smartly dressed and a katana leaned on the chair in which she sat.

"*Good morning*" Zagrov said 

He didn't wait for a reply before walking up to the table and pulling his weapon and leaning it on the table. It the table seemed to splinter slightly where the chains rubbed on it. Kashu walked and stood near the wall, Zagrov picked that chair because he knew where she would want to stand. She would want to see the entire room at all times. He looked around the room trying to see what else he could notice about the woman in the room he knew nothing about.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 3, 2010)

*Training coming to a close*

*With Feroy and the Sky Monk*
The Sky Monk Doyo, accompanied by Feroy and the other Sky Monk dude, were now in a large open field with hundreds of weird white orbs floating around. Feroy looked at the white orbs dubiously and then looked over towards Doyo.

"This better not be something dumb." Feroy remarked thinking back to the incident with Tiggy.

Doyo shook his head with a large grin, "OH! It's not, trust me! I'd never make you do something that isn't going to contribute to your training!" Doyo said as he bent down and then ascended to the sky and landed on top of one of the orbs.

"Come on up here, Feroy!" Doyo called from atop one of the orbs. 

Feroy answered the call and also ascended to the sky and landed on one of the orbs. "What are these?" Feroy asked as he hopped up and down on the orb.

"These are the products of the ball dial! I explained to you before what dial warfare is and how dials operate. We'll be using these to help you boost your speed with that 'Presto!" technique of yours!" Doyo explained.

The Hoax Pirate Captain simply nodded.

"Now, one of these orbs will turn a red color on my command and you are to use the 'Presto' technique to quickly move there. Once there, it shall turn white once again. Then another orb will turn red again on my command and you do it all over again! Got it?!"

"Sounds easy enough. Let's go!" Feroy said as he readied himself.

An orb to the far left of him turned red. *"Presto!"* Feroy exclaimed in an otherworldly type voice as he vanished from his current position and appeared on the red orb.

There was about a twenty second interval until an orb further down from Feroy's back turned red. *"Presto!"* Feroy howled as he appeared on the red orb.

"So far so good!" Doyo said.

Suddenly, an orb diagnol from Feroy turned red. "Damnit! I never used the technique in rapid succession like this!" Feroy said before yelling, *"Presto!"*

Feroy completely missed the orb and crashed violently towards the ground. The other sky monk watching shook his head disappointedly. Doyo looked down from his orb at Feroy on the ground. 

"That technique isn't meant for me to use in rapid succession!" Feroy called out towards Doyo. "It's impossible."

"Nonsense!" Doyo responded optimistically. "This exercise is meant to hone your speed and control over that technique! You have the speed and stamina to continually use the technique, but you don't know how to tap into it because you're always using your hypnosis!"

"Give it all you've got!" Doyo said as Feroy ascended back onto one of the orbs.

Feroy closed his eyes and meditated for a bit. "I've got to tap into my actual abilities!" Feroy said inwardly. 

*"Presto!"*

*About 12 hours later.....*
Feroy laid upon one of the white orbs with a river of sweat running down his face. The Hoax Pirate Captain looked fatigued beyond his years. His breaths were quick and tiring.

"You've done well Feroy! Now get up! There is a new technique you must learn!" Doyo said as he too looked tired.

"I can't continue on Doyo-san!" Feroy remarked with a raspy voice.

"DO IT!" Doyo barked.

Feroy thought of all the enemies he'd fallen to. Derrick Crimson and Shichibukai Darver's image flooded into his head. 

"I WILL surpass them!" Feroy said.

"YES! Be motivated! Your last test shall be a technique that probably you could only use. I'm going out on a limb trying to teach it to you, but you should be able to learn it! It's ESSENTIAL to master in order to defeat Rekel."

Two of the orbs turned red at the exact same time. "You know what you must do Feroy." Doyo said with a smirk.


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 3, 2010)

*Lougetown*
With the darkness of night blanketing the sky,only the full moon and stars were gleaming in the darkness.Kneeling down,as he rested on the roof of the Gold Roger Bar stood a shadow watching the ground.

Walking out the door were three loud, obnoxious marines.The middle one being held up by his two comrades on both sides sung loudly,"For he's a jolly good fellow,for he's a jol-", with that it he fell down and began to barf.The marine to his right laughed as he raised the bottle in his left hand slugging down a mouthful of beer.The marine to the left pulled out his lighter and began lighting the cigarette in his mouth."For Christ sake's Paul, learn to hold your liquor."

The shadow figure jumped down from the roof elegantly and landed as he shoved his claws into the backs of the two standing marines,instantly killing the two.The two men's bodies jerked up a bit causing the marine on the left to drop both cigarette and lighter,while the marine on the right dropped his beer.But a long tail came from behind the figure,wrapping around the bottle's neck.

At the sight of the dropped lighter,the drunk marine looked at the lighter,"Oh yea...well maybe you should learn to hold your lighter!",he said slurring his speech as he looked to his friend.Awe strikingly his jaw dropped,"Joey..?..Mike..?", he rolled onto his back sliding backwards through his vomit,"What the hell are you?!",he yelled fearfully.

Sliding his claws out from the bodies the figures let the bodies drop to the ground,"Simple...I am Gusto"., with that said the figures claws turned into human hands,as he rose the beer up with his tail he grabbed it as the tail shrunk until it was nothing more.He took a slug of the beer before sighing with joy,"Ahhh,good stuff...oh this is the part where you run.",and with that said Gusto flew off into the night until he was no longer visible by the marine.He headed out to sea where his dinghy was placed before his wings went back into his body."Well if that doesn't get some attention,I'll just burn down the mayor's house.",those were his last words before dozing off to sleep.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 3, 2010)

-With Patches-
The evolved rock candy was home sick. He yearned to see his family once again. However he couldn't fulfill his desire. His family was bought by a 150lb 6 year old and was massacred in less then 45 seconds. Of all the foods in the world, rock candy has the most brutal deaths. With most foods, they're already dead when they're being devoured. However when it comes to rock candy, the world doesn't care. Alive, dead, it tastes the same to the humans. No one has even bothered to figure out that they do have life. This fact saddened Patches Bobossa. However he couldn't let the death of his family get him down. He needed to become motivated by it. However there was some business he needed to attend to first.
Hmmm. Lets see. Tyson's Candy. This is the place, Patches said to himself. He walked in and scouted the place. He spotted a clerk behind the counter and four fat six year olds. He approached the clerk to get some information, Excuse me my handsome fellow human, Patches said to him
The clerk raised an eyebrow. He had seen some weird people before, but never had he seen something like Patches, "Uhhhh, yes, what can I do for you, my handsome bowling ball spike thing?" The clerk asked.
Handsome? You think I'm handsome? Patches asked, turning his cheeks from range to pinkish red, to appear as if he blushing.
Now the clerk at a loss for words, "Uhhhh I-" The clerk was cut off.
That's excellent! Now we'll get married, have an amazing honeymoon at Water 7, and have 3500 or so beautiful kids, Patches planned.
The clerk had a look of shock on his face, "I think you're moving too fast,"
Patches' dream was shattered. He began sobbing which caused his face to dissolve away. Then he stopped crying all of the sudden and turned his color red to signify his anger. He jumped up onto the counter, the grabbed the store clerk's shirt and pulled him down, I see what you're trying to do! You know that if I cry I would dissolve myself. You homicidal maniac! I'll kill you, Patches yelled. The kids in the store were screaming and tried to run out. Patches jumped off the counter and locked the doors shut before anyone could escape. He turned the color of his face black and returned his arms and legs to orange, trying to replicate a mask. He then mimed two guns, the way a kid playing cops and robbers would, by pointing his index finger and raising his thumb, Alright! This is a robbery! No one tries to be a hero, you got that!? He yelled. The fat kids were crying their eyes out and the clerk just had a confused look on his face, I'm going to take all of the rock candy. No one tries to stop me and no one gets hurt! He grabbed all of the rock candy he could then turned around to make a run for it.
"Patches, is that you?" One of the candies asked.
Mr. Johnson? Patches asked back.
"Yes Patches, it's Mr. Johnson. Is this what you've reduced yourself to, petty robbery?" It said.
But, I'm saving you from being eaten, Patches said to him, trying not to cry.
"It's something that happens to all rock candies Patches. I'm sorry about your family. I really am, but they were happy to be eaten," The candy said to Patches.
Really? Patches asked. Just then one of the fat kids grabbed the candy from Patches and began eating them, Mr. Johnson!!! Patches yelled.
"Patches," Mr. Johnson said. He took his final breath, "You're the pride of the rock candies. Before you go, avenge me," It was the last thing he said before he was gobbled up.
Patches turned yellow as if he had just undergone a Super Sayin transformation. In his rage he picked up the fat kid and punted him out of the window of the store. You've killed everyone dear to me! You left me with nothing! Nothing at all! Patches shouted. However the kid was too dead to hear him.


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 3, 2010)

*Lougetown*

The town was bustling with people as usual during the day Gusto walked around whistling a gentle tune as he entered into the bar he stood on the last night.

"Hey Gusto!",yelled a marine who was a regular to the bar,"You'll never believe what drunk said you were a murder!".

Sitting next to the man smiling,"Me a murder?Ha!Now that's a laugh!",Gusto said jestingly._Hmm so I might just have to burn down some buildings?Nahh....lets burn down that marine base they just rebuilt!_Gusto thought as he raised his hand goodbye leaving the marine abruptly as he walked out of the bar.Sneaking into a back alley to look in sewer that was stashed full of dynamite,some ropes of fuse, some boxes of C4, and matches.This was a stash Gusto had been saving up for a boring day."Almost set for tonight...just need some oil to burn the new Marine in charge and we'll have some good ole fun tonight!",with that he was off walking to the hardware store smiling at the tourists and citizens who all knew him to well."Yo Mr.D!I need about two gallons of gas for my project!"

The old man smiling turned to his shelves behind him grabbed three red containers,"For what you helped me with have three...on the house!".

Picking up the three containers happily Gusto turned to leave the shop,"Thanks!"

_-That Night-_
Sitting on the roof's edge at the marine base was a gargoyle figure,but behind it was a bag full of Gusto's stash.In the shadow's of the night the Gargoyle's eyes flickered open revealing their green cat-like eyes which went well with the lion shaped head it had."Hehe..it's time..",with that said he took out  the cartons and using the darkness as cover flew low over the roof pouring the gas all around it making sure to cover most of it as the building was relatively small. he laid down a rope of fuse as he slung the bag of items over his shoulder, and vanished into the building silently killing any patrolling guards as he laid the fuse connected ropes on the ground until he reached his destination...the new captain's room.He killed the captain in his sleep with a slash of his claw before placing all the C4 around him setting the charges for  half an hour.Taking out the match he lit the fuse before dashing out the window gliding into the sky lighting stick of the dynamite by the pairs and dropping them around the town until he finally ran out reaching his destination.Tapping his claw-like finger against the window of a house,none other than Mr.D came to the window.When they ask who has done this,tell them it was Gusto.",and with that said he flew off toward his dinghy  waiting as the C4 finally went off destroying the building._Well that's half the town,if I'm not wanted then...I'll break into Impel Down.._


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 3, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *The Battle of Motoval*
> Roy continues his assault on Radon, wildly swinging his blade, blood gushing out after every movement. He then stops to notice that his entire crew is being pummeled, "No...Dammit...I have been forced into this damn crew...But I'm here and I won't let you bastards get away with this!" he says as his pupils vanish from his eyes and a strange white aura begins to form around him.
> 
> Radon takes a step back, "Oh my, that is quite the beautiful aura coming from that swine. It's filled with danger..." he says excitedly, "I WILL-!" but a small blast of compressed steam smacks into him and sends the bloody samurai crashing into the ground, "Defeat you? 324 times, that really is one of my favorites," Zero says with a twisted grin.



"Ah, my mouth hurts." Radon nodded. "It's because you've been smiling so much Captain." "Hohohohoho, how can i not? We've had so much fun with these little children. Oh well, Let's leave this place.. But before i go." He turns to Doria. "Doria, Nothing to worry about, no rush here you know... but, GO GET THAT KEY YOU FAT BASTARD!" "Kay." Doria just walked off towards the docks. "I like him, Really i do... But i question why i picked him to be an enforcer...." Zero sighed. "Because of his power Captain." Radon added. "Yes.... yes ofcourse, Come on then, Let's go back to the ship for a while i need to rest."

Docks-

"COUGH..." Damien pulls himself up onto the dock and lays back, his clothes soaked through. "Urgh.... This sucks..." slowly he stood up and cracked his neck. "The good news is, I've got this key." He held the key up and smirked. "My key now." "What the hell was-"THWAM!!!! Once more, Damien was flying over the water. "God...Damn....It...." He grit his teeth, looking back to see Doria on the dock holding the key. "I'LL KILL YOU FOR THIS!!!!" He shouts, SPLASH!!!! "Nngh...." The water was heavy.... His body felt stiff, he couldn't move at all... "Damn it...."

SPLASH!!!! THUD!

"COUGH! COUGH!" Damien spat out a cut of water and looked around. "Who... who the hell are you?" He could only see faint blurs. "We're here to help.. Please, Come with us." Damien just nodded and let them lead him off.

A few hours later-

Damien found himself at a small town, Everyone was greeting him with smiles and pats on his back. "I... I don't understand what's going on..." Damien blinked. "Please, Just wait until you see our elder!" The pirate captain sighed and agreed, grudgingly. The pirate captain found himself in a large building, inside was a tall, fat, old leader. His eyes half shut he looked down on Damien. "So, You are the one." Damien raised a brow. "The one what?" He questioned. "The one who challenged Zero." Damien nodded. "Yeah. So what's your point?" The old man took a deep breath. "No one... Who has challenged him so far, has lived... You and your crew are the first.."

Damien nodded. "Again, Point?" The elder tossed a key to Damien. "We want you to protect our key... and defeat Zero." Damien clutched the key. "How do you expect me to defeat him? I was tossed into the ocean by his damn fishman, What can i do against him?" The elder nodded. "Yes, You were knocked into the ocean, but don't have a single scratch on your body... You were able to withstand an attack of that magnitude...all your crew was."

"Where is my crew?" The elder pointed to a building through the window. "They are safe... you may see them once you have accepted or declined our offer." Damien sighed. "I accept, I'll take your key and beat Zero, But not for you." He looked up at them. "I just can't let that kind of bastard go free." The elder nodded and had the men escort Damien to his crew. He entered a small hut where they were all bandaged up and sitting around in chairs and at tables waiting for him. "You all look like hell."


----------



## Franky (Jun 3, 2010)

Miss Fortune said:


> *Estevina, Catastrophe*
> 
> Estervina heard her captain call to her and quickly sheathed her katana, tieing it back to her side. She leapt to the side of her captain, peering out at the island they were going to land at. She could sense strong spiritual presences on the island. At first she thought they were ghosts of the fallen, but then she could make out a temple at the top of a mountain looming over the island.
> 
> ...



"You will be coming along, won't you, Estervina?" Vissik asked, he and Chalcedony stepping down into a smaller boat to go ashore. He took her hand and led her into the boat alongside them. He could feel the tenseness in her hand. "Don't worry, what kind of captain would I be if I let harm come to my crew?"

The boats slowly came ashore. As Vissik mounted the sandy beach and looked up at the village, he noticed the monks who were timidly walking towards them, and then running. "Get ready you two, we have company!" Vissik shouted, drawing his saber and getting in a fighting stance.

The monks charged Vissik, who twirled through them, surprisingly nimble, and shlashed some of them. Then, when they were in fright, his crew burst from the ship with a roar and roped them up, taking them aboard the ship as captives. "Well... that went rather well!" Vissik exclaimed to his companions.


----------



## Franky (Jun 3, 2010)

*In the Foo Fighter*

Surrai sighed as he looked up at the tall man, Nate. Surrai could sence a powerful aura coming from this person, and he knew he would be a challenge in completling his dreams. "Yo, you wanna spar a bit?" Surrai asked, casually walking into the training room and dragging out some mats to spar on. "But no special techs, just with your fists, so we don't damage the new ship!" Surrai jumped back and forth on te sparring mat after stretching a little, spitting something to the side. "C'mon! Let's go!"

Surrai was thrilled. This man was definately going to be a challenge, but Surrai was also definately ready for him! He would prove his strenght to him, and hopefully learn a thing or two from him. He may get hurt, but he didn't mind, as it was all for the sake of training to one day reach his dream. Surrai was only growing tense with excitement and suspense, waiting for their little sparring match to begin.


----------



## Sholo (Jun 3, 2010)

His job finished, Sasaki made his way down to the docks where his small sloop was docked.  He didn't really have anywhere to go in particular but since he didn't have any orders currently he figured he might just roam around the seas for a little bit fighting any pirates he came across, that was always a fun way to pass time.

However, just as Sasaki arrived at his ship a marine ran up to him from behind. "Ensign Kojirou, Ensign Kojirou, please wait sir!" Yelled the marine as he came running up.

"This better not be about that fool Ruiz dying after I cut his leg off..." Sasaki sighed to himself.  Sasaki didn't honestly care if they were able to question Ruiz as to the location of rest of the loot that he'd stolen but if his superiors were mad at him then it'd likely mean he'd have to spend even more time fighting scrub pirates like the ones he'd just taken care of.

"Yeah, yeah, I hear you.  What is it?" Sasaki asked as he turned around to face the panting marine as he ran up.

"A message for you sir from headquarters." The marine managed to say between gasps as he handed Sasaki a document.

Sasaki ignored the terribly out of shape marine who was now doubled over on the ground seeming to have some sort of seizure from over exerting himself on the run over.  "Hmm, let's see... blah blah blah... ah here we go.  Ensign Sasaki Kojirou, you are hereby officially reassigned to the newly formed Mighty Moon Squad..."  Sasaki could hardly keep himself from jumping for joy at these last words.  He was finally get assigned to a real, official marine squad rather than being forced to wander around on his own hunting down fodder.

"Wait, what's this?" Sasaki asked as he realize there was more to the message "...just as soon as they get started in a few days, until then these are your next targets..."  Sasaki's face visibly twitched as he finished reading this message.  While he had been assigned to a squad it was not effective immediately and his job, at least for the time being, was unchanged, he'd continue to hunt pirates on his own.  He jumped into his sloop and prepared to make way to begin his hunt for his next target, leaving the marine (who was now unconscious from overexerting himself) behind on the docks.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2010)

*Skypeia/Shandian Village...*
Helen looked up at the stars in the night sky. At this altitude, everything seemed so much clearer and crisper, as if a thin veil that was blurring her vision had finally been parted. It was well past midnight and most of the villagers were asleep save for the warriors who kept watch around the village perimeter. Robbie had also turned in for the night, mumbling something about a stomach ache. Helen however didn't feel like going to sleep. She had training on her mind. 

As she drew her sword, Benihime, from its crimson scabbard, she reflected on everything that had lead her to this point so far. It had all been a whirlwind, being revived by Flynn, trying to kill herself, meeting Robbie, being defeated by Betty, and finally joining these so called Hoax Pirates. Now that she had time to reflect on it all, she realized one thing. 

"I still have so far to go," she muttered to herself with dissatisfaction.   

_Like learning to cut steel,_ a voice in the back of her mind whispered. 

_21 years ago on Mist Island..._
A ten year old Helen peeked through a small hole in the wall of her father's dojo, bending on her tippie toes to get a good view. Helen's father, Roland of the Silver Mist, stood in front of a row of students. He was a tall and stern faced man, with long silver hair tied into a pony tail. 

One of his students, a teenage boy, raised his hands. "Master?"  the boy asked. 

Helen's father looked at the student. "Yes?" 

"Sensei, what is the secret to cutting steel?" the boy asked. 

From her hiding place, Helen waited with baited breath for the answer. This was what she had always wanted to know, and finally her father would reveal it.

Helen's father remained silent and his face turned thoughtful, as he considered the question. "Ah yes, I have been asked this question many times in the past. And the answer is...to cut nothing and yet cut everything." 

The student who asked the question frowned slightly, as if suddenly presented with an unsolvable riddle. "I don't know what that means Sensei?" Helen nodded with agreement from behind the wall, neither did she. In fact it sounded downright like something out of a fortune cookie. 

"That is the point. If it were so easy then everyone could do it," Helen's father responded. "Now let us begin with this morning's drills!" 

_Right here right now..._
Helen swung Benihime around in a wide arc as she executed her family's style with fluid precision. Her father's words still made no sense to her, even after all these years.  

"The secret is to cut nothing...and yet cut everything?" Helen mused aloud. 

"What does that even mean?"


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2010)

-With Patches-
Patches had just avenged the death of his rock candy family and his rock candy mentor, Mr. Johnson. However that meant the death of one of the young fat kids. The store clerk immediately got on the den den mushi and called the marines. Seven of them arrived faster then an instant.
Patches still had his face turned black with his arms and legs in his original orange color, intimidating a mask. He was also still miming two guns how kids playing cops and robbers would do it. "Perpetrator! Remove your mask and surrender or we will fire!" One of the marines yelled.
You'll never take me alive, Irons (OOC: Instead of Coppers)! Patches yelled. He started moving his thumbs up and down, Bam, bam, bam, bam, bam! He shouted as if bullets were actually coming from his fingers.
"Thats it! Marines, aim and fire!" The marine in charge yelled. The seven marines fired at Patches. Only one bullet hit him. It made contact with his leg and shattered it into a million little pieces, "He's hurt! Move in!" The marine in charge ordered. They charged in.
Oh the pain! Oh the suffering. Oh the embarrassment, Patches said as the marines moved in closer. One of them was now in range. Patches re grew his leg and kicked the marine in the face, sending him flying, I bet you didn't account for that did you? Patches did a small victory shuffle, then decided it was time to make a getaway.
Patches ran from the candy store to the beach.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2010)

*Mariejois/Royal Marine Barracks...*
Bonnie eyed the old dude (Prince) with an appraising stare as he entered. At first she thought this guy was the head cheese, but then she quickly realized that he clearly wasn't. Firstly he didn't wear an officers jacket. The dude also looked like he just dragged himself out of bed, and his clothes looked rumpled and unpressed. He also bore the telltale signs of someone who was getting over a hangover. In short she liked the guy already.

“So,” He said, grinning and sitting down, “What do we have here?”

"Bored out of my fucking mind is what we have here." Bonnie reached into her blazer and pulled out a silver flask. "Say you look like you could use a pick me up," she said, and offered him the flask. 

Prince grinned smartly at her. He reached into his coat and pulled out his own flask. 

"Touche," Bonnie replied with a chuckle. As she returned her flask within the inner pocket of her blazer, two more Marines entered, one a giant of a man, and the other an average sized teenage girl. 

*"Good morning,"* the man said as he sat down and leaned his giant weapon against the table, causing it to splinter with stress. Bonnie stared curiously at the weapon but couldn't tell what it was. Meanwhile the girl placed herself discreetly against a wall, adjacent to where the man was sitting. Obviously she was trying to view the room from all angles. These two seemed no fun at all. The guy acted so stiff, that he might as well have a yardstick rammed up his ass. 
_
Let's see what it takes to get a rise out of him,_ she mused inwardly. 

Bonnie looked at the man, and gestured at the young girl he had entered with. "Is she your girlfriend or bodyguard? Or both?" 

Bonnie reached into her blazer and again produced her flask of whiskey. "Want some?" she asked. Bonnie also offered the flask to the girl for good measure.


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 4, 2010)

*Lougetown Docks*

The trampling feet off the newly docked marine cruiser followed by a Lieutenant Commander.The marines gathered around their commander as he stood on the dock,yelling out orders to the 10-13 men.The man was tall but held a somewhat muscular tone to himself."Find this rat bastard!",he growled to the men who all quivered as they ran searching the town.The man stayed by the ship as he sat on a barrel taking out a cigar and proceeded to light it.

Leaning up against the wall was none other than Gusto.Hmm,perhaps I may have overdid it last night..ah well no use crying over destroyed cities,he thought to himself as he figured it was time to get on to another island,but for that he'd need a bigger boat and one just so happened to have docked."Alright time to commence Operation:Get out of Dodge.",with that said he  bent his knees a bit dashing off towards the commander with his fist cocked back.The commander hearing Gusto's foot steps stood and looked up with surprise,"What th-", and before he could finish his sentence Gusto pounded him in the nose with force.The sudden attack made the man stumble as he shook his head trying to make sense of what had happened,"Why you little!",he yelled as he clasped his hands together sending them down at Gusto's head."Whoa!",he yelled jumping back to miss the hit,"Ummm,that didn't work...".

"Hey over here!",yelled the lackey marines who ran back to their superior,"Sir, this man matches the description of our suspect!".With that said the commander laughed happily,"Good then we can go home and get drunk,but first....kill him!".That command caused the marines to encircle Gusto as they charged forth to him,but Gusto had taken many a men far quicker and stronger then these idiots.One of them came quick,thrusting his saber towards his torso,causing Gusto to pivot and bring up his knee and drop his elbow in between the sailor's elbow joint surely causing major damage as the man had to let go of his blade.With this opportunity,Gusto grabbed the blade's handle spinning as he slashed down cutting the man from collar bone to his wist leaving a fatal hit were he to stay unattended.This caused all the marines to charge forth,but to little to late as Gusto already went into his hybrid form leaping into the air.Hovering in the air he smiled a bit as he swooped down in a blink as he cut down the rest of the men.As he landed,he shrunk back into his human form to hear the clapping of the commander,"Very good!Way to kill a bunch of recruits!"."No problemo!Hehe you'll join them soon enough,or you can just let me take that ship of yours and I go free and you can live?,he smiled as he placed the sword on his shoulder grinning."Welll,can't do that I'm afraid.", he then balled his fists running at Gusto like a bat out of hell.Gusto being a former underworld syndicate fighter saw all to many openings and went for the easiest,he raised his foot off the ground when the commander got in range and kicked him straight where the sun don't shine.This left the commander down for a while but to ensure his staying there,Gusto cut off his feet and boarded the cruiser and sailed off.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2010)

-With Patches-
He ran as fast as he could to the beach. The marines were in hot pursuit, firing at will at the criminal. None of them were good enough shots to tag him, not that it would make a difference anyways. Patches was pretty much immune to bullet damage. The best it would do is slow him down.
He was coming close. He could smell the salty air. Then it happened.
"Fire!" A lead marines yelled. All of the sudden a barrage of bullets were flying at Patches. He ran strait into an ambush! One bullet hit. Another hit. A third struck him. Patches lied on his back on the dirty ground. The marines all rushed in to capture the criminal.
You fooooooooools! Patches shouted. He stood back on his feet, It was a trap! Bullets won't put me down! Patches punched his way through a group of marines then finally made it to the beach where an escape canoe was waiting for him. He hopped in and floated away.
Never let me hear of this island selling rock candy again or I'll be back with friends~~~~! Patches shouted as he drifted away.
"You win some and you lose some," The marine in charge of all the marines said, "Back to work men,"


----------



## Sholo (Jun 4, 2010)

*With Sasaki*

Sasaki did not look forward to this next job.  While the caliber of foe was a little bit higher than usual, it was still no one particularly special and there was the added problem that unlike his usual targets, Sasaki had 0 intel as to the current location of his prey.

"Well might as well stop somewhere and get a bite to eat." Sasaki thought to himself as he folded up the wanted post and put it away.  If he remembered correctly, Angler's Heaven was near here and they were always good for a free meal.

Angler's Heaven existed as a series of linked, floating platforms connected to a larger central platform/boat/building.  Anglers from all over the world came to try their luck on the ship whose captain was said to know, and be able to navigate to, all the best fishing waters available.  There were also some novice chefs who were usually on board who were able to freely practice on the mountains of fish caught each day.  They'd prepare food free of charge to all the patrons of Angler's Heaven as well as anyone passing by to hone their skills and hopefully encourage people to stay on and try their hand at fishing.  Since the boat didn't sell the fish that it caught, it instead made its money solely from the many wealthy patrons who'd charter a fishing excursion with the vessel.  The patrons were then free to stay in the lodgings of the central building, enjoy all the free seafood they could eat, and then go out and fish off one of one of side platforms anytime they wanted.

Sasaki had visited Angel's Heaven several times before and always made a point of knowing at least roughly where it was so he could stop over if necessary.

"Zack Lied, 'the Style Hunter' eh?"  Sasaki said to himself as he considered his next target.  He'd heard of this man before.  It was said that he'd travel the oceans challenging students of all the different schools of swordsmanship with the goal of eventually defeating at least one student from all the different schools.  In Sasaki's opinion however, a title more fitting for Lied was "the Fodder Hunter" as all he usually did was track down one of the weakest members of a school he could find, defeat them, and then add that school to his list of those he'd defeated.  

"Oh well, I guess the hunter is the one being hunted this time, but that'll have to wait until after I get something to eat." Sasaki mused to himself as he docked his boat at Angler's Heaven.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 5, 2010)

*Skypeia/Shandian Village...*
It was dawn as Robbie and Helen left the Shandian village. They wanted to make an early start before the White Berets (Skypeia's corrupt enforcers) cuold catch up with them. Reina, one of Robbie's Shandian cousins, decided to accompany them to the coastline of Upper Yard and see them off. 

"Should we warn the other's about these White Berets?" Helen asked Robbie, "We could just call up Feroy with the transponder snail he gave us?" 

"If those lunatic crewmates of ours haven't found out already, then they will soon enough," he replied with a wry grin, knowing full well that chaos was attracted to them all, like a moth was to a flame. 

Onwards they treked through the jungle, until reaching a large clearing. Both Robbie and Helen stopped short and looked up in awe at the sight in front of them. A giant cannon like contraption, almost three hundred feet high, stood in the center of the clearing. The cannon looked old and rusted, and jungle vines had grown all along it's surface. Written along the barrel, in bold black lettering were the words...

*Super Awesome Marcks Moonbuster Cannon IV  *

"What the hell is that thing?" Robbie asked Reina. 

Reina laughed as she saw Robbie and Helen's mystified faces. "A strange man came to this island four years ago. He said he wanted to travel to the moon, and asked my people for permission to build this cannon."  

"Well that's just about the craziest thing I ever heard!" Robbie said with a chuckle, examining the cannon a bit closer. He narrowed his eyes as he saw a tiny inscription carved haphazardly into the barrel, probably with a knife. 

Annie was here 

"What happened to him?" Helen asked Reina. 

Reina shook her head. "He blasted off into the sky in some kind of strange capsule. Most think he plummeted back to the Blue Sea, but others think he actually made it. Either way we've never seen him since." 

"We should go. This the last place you want the White Berets to catch you!" Reina warned Robbie and Helen, before continuing onwards.

"I wouldn't mind going to the moon," Robbie joked.


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 5, 2010)

*Open Sea*

-Days later since the Lougetown incedent-

Reluctantly waking up from his long slumber,Gusto rose from the bed that had once belong to the Lieutenant Commander of the ship, but it was now Gusto's.Hmm,perhaps I should check out what the ship has..,but before he could leave the room he spotted a golden chestin the corner.Being like most pirates he rushed over to it to see his newly found fortune and to his surprise it was unlocked!

"Ohhh yea!Daddy hit the jackpot!", he opened it quickly to find a very nice saber,much better then the one he took off the marine in Lougetown;a golden plated pistol which could of been highly valuable,and underneath all of this was a briefcase of over 200,000 belli."My god!Was the old fart a drug dealer?!",his mind flooded with ideas of what to do with all,but he concluded to keep the saber for himself,perhaps sell the gun,and for sure he was gonna get the boat fixed up.

*Island X*

Gusto snuck off the boat hiding in the night as cover while he went and found a man by the name of, "Paul".Gusto began to knock on a door to see if his lead were correct."Hello?"came a voice from a male as the door creaked open.

"Paul,I take it?",Gusto asked curiously,with a simple nod from the man at the door he could tell what he needed to do for Gusto.

"This won't be cheap ya know?"Paul said sternly.

"I know,I will pay you well if you could also be kind enough to get rid of any signs of it being marine property..",Paul chuckled as they walked to the cruiser for Paul to see what he was working with.With just a bunch of "Hmms" and "Ahhs",Paul finally ended the tour with an "OK".Exhilarated Gusto waited out the two days on the island keeping a low profile as Paul worked on the ship until completion.

"Well,Gusto she's finished!"Paul yelled up to the window where Gusto stayed as he waited.Gusto was filled with excitement as he ran down to the docks and saw his magnificent boat renewed.

"Thank you so much!",placing all of the money into Paul's hands he marveled at the craftsmanship,before taking off for the calm belt.Gusto waved goodbye to the bewildered Paul,as he was now truly prepared for his pirate journey.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2010)

*With TFAJ...*

Prince decided, after a moment, that he liked the new recruit. Should be better than having to run around with just Arkins all the time, and she seemed friendlier than any non-fodder crew mate Prince had met since Gilmont and Tsubaki left. 

Prince sighed to himself and took another swig. Tsubaki had left soon after Karl had been killed. Poor girl. He had never figured out where she had disappeared to...

Prince heard the door crack open, but it was probably Arkins, so he decided to ignore it.

"Is she your girlfriend or bodyguard? Or both?"

Not Arkins then. Unless he had come in with Clemens. Which meant she would be dead...now.

Nope. Still alive, and offering unknowns # 1 and 2 whiskey to boot. Prince twisted in his seat to catch a glimpse of the newcomers.

"K...Karl?"

Unbidden, memories from an earlier, simpler time sprang to Prince's mind. It was just like that first time...


*Spoiler*: __ 





> *With Taskforce Absolute Justice, 10 years ago*
> 
> Prince walked towards Garrick and saluted. "Sir, we're approaching the marine base. Security is a go. We have fodder on call, ready to board. Oh, and we have two...not so fodder, sir. Tsubaki...and Karl, or something. Devil fruit users. Special recomendations, the works. Want me to give them the grand tour?" Garrick said nothing, he apparently hadn't even heard the young Jr. Lt. Prince shrugged and walked off the vessel, stretching. He ignored the fodder getting on board and honed in on Karl and Tsubaki, who he recognized from their profiles. "Yo." He said, extending his hand to shake. "Names Prince. Jr. Lt. Prince, and sir to you 2. I don't really care what your ranks are, but when you step on that vessel, I am your commanding officer. Don't like it, take it up with Garrick. Though I wouldn't advice that. So take it up wit V." He laughed darkly. "Yeah. Right. No, Clemens would be your best bet, if she isn't feeling too testy. C'mon, I'm giving you the shakedown." He headed aboard, followed by the new recruits.
> 
> ...






*Present Day...*

Prince coughed up a little whiskey. A giant marine man and a young, slender teenager. Had they really been that young back then? Oda, sometimes Prince never realized that he was getting older.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 5, 2010)

*With Alex...*

The human zoo stands in the middle of massive pile of rubble, he looks around and sees that all of the surrounding buildings have been reduced to rubble as well, "Ok...I don't even know how I even did that..."

*A few moments ago...*

Alex had gotten lost in his thoughts of defeat at the hands of Darver and the Shichizaigou and accidentily destroyed the building he was standing on top of. However what he did not known was the building he was standing on top of was an experimental dial lab...

"We have to be very careful..." one of the scientists said to his assistant, "This is an explosion dial..." he says while he works on the dial, "Is an explosion dial really a good idea...?" the assistant asks as pokes at it, "Why wouldn't it be? Well I suppose this one is a tad dangerous...I've really gota' crank down the explosiveness on it," he says with a chuckle before getting back to work.

"Wh-what would happen if it went off?" the assistant asked nervously, "Well it could-" all of a sudden the ceiling above them collapses, and a piece of the roof slams onto the dial. The two's eyes shoot open as light from the dial fills the room followed by a massive explosion soon after. The explosion easily destroys the building and several buildings around it.

*Back to now... *

He continues to scratch his head, "I amaze myself sometimes," he says with a shrug as he excepts the fact that he caused the destruction, even though he has no idea how it truly happened.

*With the Devil's Luck Pirates...*

Roy shoots Damien a dirty look, "Yea you'd look hell too if you hadnt left you're crew to go for a nice little swim," Marcus leaned against the wall in pain from the damage from the explosions, "Oh come on, he got blasted into the ocean and probably almost drowned," he says trying to reason with him.

"No excuses..." he says grabbing his blade and getting to his feet, "Actually I don't give a shit," he says heading to the door, "I'm gona' kill all of those fuckers, then the idiot with the cannon, then you, and then I'm off to knock that blind bastard Tengu off his throne..."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 5, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With the Devil's Luck Pirates...*
> 
> Roy shoots Damien a dirty look, "Yea you'd look hell too if you hadnt left you're crew to go for a nice little swim," Marcus leaned against the wall in pain from the damage from the explosions, "Oh come on, he got blasted into the ocean and probably almost drowned," he says trying to reason with him.
> 
> "No excuses..." he says grabbing his blade and getting to his feet, "Actually I don't give a shit," he says heading to the door, "I'm gona' kill all of those fuckers, then the idiot with the cannon, then you, and then I'm off to knock that blind bastard Tengu off his throne..."



FWAM! Damien punched Roy and knocked him to the floor. "What the hell did you do that for!?" Katherine shouts. "Wh...Why did you hit him?" Aaron questions. "Roy." Damien looked down at him. "We had a deal. A deal you and I agreed too. A deal I shed my own blood for." He held out his bandaged hand. "You can not kill me until we have found the treasure or proven it's not there. You are not allowed to leave until the deal is complete." He clenched his fist. "I do not take kindly to those who break deals Roy. You know this by now, you should also know. You can't defeat me."

Damien let out a sigh. "Anyways, I've already agreed with the elder. He's given us one of the keys to protect, It's our duty now to defeat Zero and his men. Right now, We can't do that. You are all in terrible shape and i nearly drowned to death, AND lost the key i was carrying to that pink fishman thing. All in all, a terrible day. But you are right, I have no excuse, It's my own fault for not having seen it coming." He kept his eyes trained on Roy. "So, You can save your anger for your battle, Kill me when we get the last of the keys and open up that vault. But until then, I am your captain, I will not have you acting so brashly until our deal is complete, one way or the other."


Elsewhere-

"So Captain Zero, Where is the sixth key at?" Radon asked. "Well, Obviously we should just crush the king now, I know he has one around his neck and if we can stomp his thoroughly enough, he should squeal like a little piggy about the seventh." Radon nodded. "Hey, Got the key." Doria came waltzing up to Radon and Zero holding the key. "Oh goodie! you cleaned it, Good fishman, here's your treat." Zero tossed Doria a gumball, which Doria caught in his mouth and began to chew. "I sure do love gum. Thank's cap." Zero nodded. "No body ever pays me in gum..." One of the fodder sighs. "What's your name again?" Zero tilted his head. "It's-" BOOOM!!!!! A blast of steam sends the man flying. "Fodder don't have names. Remember that well men."

"SIR YES SIR!" a mass of one thousand fodder salute. "Now then, It's a three day trek to the castle from here, We're taking all our men, our cannons and any guns we have. Oooh! this is like playing Risk, only the little plastic expendable men are little bloody expendable men! i do so love risk! Shall we play a game on the way there Radon?" "As you wish captain."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 5, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> FWAM! Damien punched Roy and knocked him to the floor. "What the hell did you do that for!?" Katherine shouts. "Wh...Why did you hit him?" Aaron questions. "Roy." Damien looked down at him. "We had a deal. A deal you and I agreed too. A deal I shed my own blood for." He held out his bandaged hand. "You can not kill me until we have found the treasure or proven it's not there. You are not allowed to leave until the deal is complete." He clenched his fist. "I do not take kindly to those who break deals Roy. You know this by now, you should also know. You can't defeat me."
> 
> Damien let out a sigh. "Anyways, I've already agreed with the elder. He's given us one of the keys to protect, It's our duty now to defeat Zero and his men. Right now, We can't do that. You are all in terrible shape and i nearly drowned to death, AND lost the key i was carrying to that pink fishman thing. All in all, a terrible day. But you are right, I have no excuse, It's my own fault for not having seen it coming." He kept his eyes trained on Roy. "So, You can save your anger for your battle, Kill me when we get the last of the keys and open up that vault. But until then, I am your captain, I will not have you acting so brashly until our deal is complete, one way or the other."



Roy got back up and drew his blade from it's sheath, "I can't defeat you?" he says holding out his blade, his eyes turning into a wild orange, "Don't be too confident of that Captain..."

"Though we did make a deal," though Roy hardly acted like you're average samurai he still had remnants of the code of honor he was brought up to believe, "And I will honor it. However," his hand slices open with a quick sword motion, "I propose another deal."

"Say this treasure really exisits...and I remain a part of you're crew and you keep your life...I want a dual," he says as the blood rushes out of his hand, "When I become the World's Strongest Swordsmen...and you become Pirate King, I want a dual," he says with a dead serious look on his face, the thoughts of a battle of that magnitude rushing through his head, one that would surely shake the earth, "So, care to up the anty on this little bet of yours?"


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 5, 2010)

*Estervina*

As soon as their boat landed ashore, Estervina gracefully leapt out, landing gingerly on her feet. She was attracted to the many plants that were growing around them. The scent blowing to her from the forest was all she needed to entice her to venture away from the crew. She carefully walked into the jungle, keeping her senses sharp in case something should happen. After a few minutes of walking, she saw a bush of beautiful white flowers sitting under a tree. She smiled and kneeled down in front of them, inhaling their lovely scent. The breeze shifted slightly, the wind blowing from the island. She froze. There was a prickling sensation on the back of her neck. She could she the strong scent of incense and it was coming closer fast. She ducked down behind the bush and waited. A number of monks came running out of the trees, all of them seemed to have been heading to the shore.

_They must live here... Do they always attack pirates who land on their shore?_ After she thought was the last monk to pass, she crept out from behind the bush very quietly. Her eyes flickered every which way along the trees. Estervina wanted to rush to her captain to tell him the monks were on their way. She made a move to the shore when two monks jumped in front of her as a greeting.

"Filthy pirate!"

"We'll teach you never to trespass on holy ground again!" They got into fighting stance. Estervina waved her hands out in front of her.

"Oh! No, no, no! I'm not here to do any harm! I swear! I was just-"

"Rggghhh!!" One monk charged at her without letting her speak. He kicked and swung at her with very powerful moves. The other monk came at her from behind, ready to take her down. Obviously these two worked together a lot. She was beginning to get cornered, the moves they made didn't allow her to escape.

"Oh no, no!" She moaned. Estervina saw them both kick up at her. Any normal person wouldn't have seen the sudden coordinated move through the barrage of attacks. She leapt up into the air, tucking her legs under her. The two monks kept their finishing position, legs raised and feet locked together. Their eyes searched for her on the ground, expecting her to be finished. Her hand grabbed their feet and balance herself upside down, her legs folded.

"Please don't misunderstand me, I don't want to fight you..." She pleaded.

"Vixen!"

"Don't try to entrance us with sweet words!" Estervina pushed herself back as they snapped out of their pose and charged at her again.

_What do I do against monks?? They're gonna end up killing me if I don't do anything!

*Katana moron! KATANA NOW! Or do you want your damn head snapped in half?!*_ Estervina drew her katana quickly, worry on her face.

"Forgive me!" She ran forward and slashed through them with a single swing, her left out stretched out to the side and her katana pointing outward. The two monks fell to the ground, their heads sliced open. She sheathed her katana slowly and turned around.

"Oh my god! I killed two monks!!" She yelled, panicking.

"I'm going to hell! I'm going to hell for this!!"

_*It was you or thing, dumbass.*_ She shuddered at the sight of them and put a few leaves over their halved heads. She ran back to the shore, hoping the other monks didn't catch the others by surprise. She arrived at the beach in time to see the monks being pulled onto the ship; tied and restrained; by the crew. She paled as a sweatdrop rolled down her forehead.

"Well... um... that's... that's a strong crew... ahehe..." She muttered nervously.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 5, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Roy got back up and drew his blade from it's sheath, "I can't defeat you?" he says holding out his blade, his eyes turning into a wild orange, "Don't be too confident of that Captain..."
> 
> "Though we did make a deal," though Roy hardly acted like you're average samurai he still had remnants of the code of honor he was brought up to believe, "And I will honor it. However," his hand slices open with a quick sword motion, "I propose another deal."
> 
> "Say this treasure really exisits...and I remain a part of you're crew and you keep your life...I want a dual," he says as the blood rushes out of his hand, "When I become the World's Strongest Swordsmen...and you become Pirate King, I want a dual," he says with a dead serious look on his face, the thoughts of a battle of that magnitude rushing through his head, one that would surely shake the earth, "So, care to up the anty on this little bet of yours?"



"If that is what it takes." Damien cut open his palm again and grabbed Roy's hand. "Then, A pact is made, a deal signed in blood." he let go, re-bandaged his hand and turned his back to the crew. "Rest up then, When you are all healed, not even a bruise remaining, We'll head out. When we fought them the first time we had no idea how strong they were and we had just been through a large battle. We won't be caught that easily next time, We'll be victorious i know it."

Elsewhere-

Jasmine Vs Helen-

"GUAH!" Jasmine's kicked through an old burnt tree and skids across the ground. "MMM~ Yes! i love it! The sound of agony... Oh~ It's so delicious." Helen let out a light moan. "You... psycho... bitch..." Jasmine coughed and slowly stood up. "Ho~ You can still stand? Delicious~" "Yeah, We'll see about that." Jasmine let out a sigh. "BURNING HEAVENS!" She bursts forward and slams both fists into Helen's stomach. "GUH!" "TEARS OF HEAVEN!" BLAM! She slams her fist into Helen's stomach, Then her side, Her chest, her cheek crushing her mask, her chin, the top of her head and quick shot to the groin, sure she was a woman, but Jasmine was just that pissed off at her.

"NNGHH!" Helen coughed and stumbled backward. "Don't fuck with a Rodgers!" Her leg shoots up. "RISING SUN!" Helen flies up into the air, Jasmine leaps up following her. "Falling moon!" BLAM! She goes flying towards the ground. "Shooting star!" Jasmine spins and kicks Helen just before she hits the ground, sending her flying over ground level. "NNgh..." Helen coughs, unable to stop herself. "ANGEL'S PUNISHMENT!" As her arms pull back, Helen actually see's Jasmine as an angry angel for a brief moment, before Jasmines fists slam into her face. "GUAH!!!!"

"Huff...Huff....Huff....Huff...." Jasmine's chest rises and falls as she breathes heavily. "DON'T.... FUCK... WITH.... ME!" Jasmine let out a few short huffs before moving along. "D...damn it..." She coughed.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 5, 2010)

Derrick vs Selpher...

Derrick dives onto his back to avoid the incoming buzzsaw made of shields, "Shield Spears!" he rolls out of the way as spear after spear digs into the ground where he once layed. He finally pushes off the ground mid roll and gets to his feet, "You're lava attacks won't work," Derrick dodges another spear.

"You're physical attacks won't work," a few shield arrows fly at him but he ducks under them, "All you can do is run until you finally give up and are defeated," Derrick suddenly stops running, "Oh? It's finally sunk in it seems," he says smugly, "I suppose you've accepted it," he says forming a cage above Derrick's head.

"Not quite, he says leaping back just before the cage crashes down over him, "I just thought of something..." he says holding his fist out and it begins to grow lava from it, "A weakling like you, living by hiding behind you're little shields...You probably can't take a single punch..." he says with an excited grin.

"You see I've taken plenty of blows in my day...And each one has made me stronger," he says walking towards him, "Lets see how strong you are...LETS SEE HOW MUCH YOU CAN TAKE!" he says running into a charge.

"I believe you've tried this already, but I suppose I'll humor you one more time before taking you in," Derrick fires a pillar of magma from his heels propeling him at his target even faster, and as he heads closer to him the lava around his fist expands, growing larger and larger, "Yes, because lava has worked so well for you so far..." Selpher says rolling his eyes.

But Derrick doesn't falter, he continues to propel himself forward, winding up his lava filled punch, "Fire Shield," he puts up a shield just as he approaches. He thrusts his lava covered fist forward, "Magma Suprise!" and it slams right into the shield, "As expected..." Selpher says with a sigh, "Reversed!" he says with a wild grin as the lava on his fist expels from his hand, pouring off the sides of the shield. 

With no lava around his fist he continues to propel forward, passing through through the shield and his fist slamming right into Selpher's face. The assassin goes flying through the dead terrain, skidding on the ground until he finally crashes into a rock wall and falls on his face unconscious, "Wonder how much it would've hurt a real opponent..." he says looking at his fist and stretching his fingers out by unclenching it and reclenching it.


----------



## Keile (Jun 5, 2010)

*Cruising on the open sea, approaching an island of unknown quality...*

Laughing heartily, Rob exchanged pleasantries with his crewmen. All were of good quality, he remarked, sipping gingerly on his cup of brew. A cascading cloak fell at his ankles, shimmering with the light of the sun, and casting a great bedazzle upon everyone around him on the deck of the Water Lily. Except maybe her, Rob thought to himself, once again taking a swig of his brew and eyeing the girl, the musician Sarah, with an air of suspicion. She plays with such divinity, Rob reminded himself, nodding his head to the soft melody of her harp. The air serenaded with her musical sweetness; perfection embodied in the soft sounds of the harpist of Death. If she can play so well now, what about in a fight? I suppose, Rob ruminated, now is the time to find out. His watch beeped. Underneath the glaring of the hot sun, he turned to crew:

"Men! Men!", his voice rang with a high bellow, "We have the reached the land! We have reached the destination. Unpack your minds, draw your weapons, and harden your glances!", his twitching facial features betrayed a sense of wild madness, "Today, all is ours. The women, the booty--all of it!"

"But Capt'n, aren't those the same thing", inquired Mugic, the ship magician, in his usual quirky tone, "You always seem so obsessed with women, sire, what about the treasure?"

Rob frowned, "Who cares about that?", he exclaimed, swinging his countenance to the approaching island, "I am in search of the world's most beautiful woman. I am in love with love. That is why I became a pirate. To discover a treasure trove of females; of salacious and busty bosoms..and.." Rob smiled, "I will travel to hell and back to find it. Prepare you things, men of destiny, today we make history!". 

As the ship rocked towards the shore, Rob began to whistle; a soft whistle at first and then progressively one of greater anticipation, casting a glance at Mugic, "Welcome to the New World! Let us thrash it  and remake it in the image of kings!".

[Anyone wanna fight?]


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jun 6, 2010)

"THE PSICOM!!!!!" someone yelled, he ran around every part the area he was in to warn people that trouble had come. The pirates with bounty on there heads ran like hell because they knew the PSICOM were to strong to take on. Caius walked the street with a smile on her face humming to herself while people ran and hid in there homes.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 6, 2010)

Franky said:


> *In the Foo Fighter*
> 
> Surrai sighed as he looked up at the tall man, Nate. Surrai could sence a powerful aura coming from this person, and he knew he would be a challenge in completling his dreams. "Yo, you wanna spar a bit?" Surrai asked, casually walking into the training room and dragging out some mats to spar on. "But no special techs, just with your fists, so we don't damage the new ship!" Surrai jumped back and forth on te sparring mat after stretching a little, spitting something to the side. "C'mon! Let's go!"
> 
> Surrai was thrilled. This man was definately going to be a challenge, but Surrai was also definately ready for him! He would prove his strenght to him, and hopefully learn a thing or two from him. He may get hurt, but he didn't mind, as it was all for the sake of training to one day reach his dream. Surrai was only growing tense with excitement and suspense, waiting for their little sparring match to begin.



"A sparring match eh?" Nate said, while rubbing his chin thoughtfully. 

It certainly sounded intriguing, and Nate hadn't seen any real action since being locked up for the past three weeks. Nate eyed Surrai with a calculating stare. He seemed strong, had to be if he survived an encounter with a Shichibukai (though he suspected that was more due to the Shichibukai letting them live for some reason). So maybe he'd give Nate some much needed exercise.

"I'm game," Nate replied. As he cracked his knuckled, Nate slowly squared up with the Surrai. "Besides this will be the best way for us to get to know each other. I find when you fight someone, you learn more about a person then you ever could with just words alone"  

Nate's style was predicated on being as immovable and as tough as iron. While he could move quickly in close quarters and in short bursts, he simply wasn't the speedy type, and much preferred to meet an opponents strength with his own strength. However this time around he figured he'd push the tempo a bit. 

"Here I come," Nate said. 

He charged at Surrai, his footfalls sounding like hammers being struck against the gym floor. He unleashed a flurry of punches directed at Surrai's face, pumping his arms like a gatling gun. Nate's face remained emotionless however, even as he attacked, and showed no trace of excitement. To be like Iron, meant to be like it in every sense of the word, including on an emotional level.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 6, 2010)

*Tessa Vs Moab. The final battle*


Moab stood about ten meters away from the woman who seemed to be in a panic attack. All the while, Moab had learned that fear is the substance that makes her sword grow bigger and stronger. Moab looked over at his opponent and gave himself one last pep talk before he went to face what could be his last opponent.


"I see that you are very strong. And that you are only getting stronger. To be honest, I probably could have taken you at the beginning of our fight but as you've gotten stronger and stronger, I don't think I can anymore. Actually, I would be hard pressed to think that you would lose to any of the members of my crew, including the captain. However, I'm not like them. I don't pride myself upon being the guy that fights honorably and straight up with no trick. I'm the fucking doctor. If I need a few tricks to win, then sue me. So here we go. Did you know that only 1 out of three rapes are reported, just think about that. The number that you know? Multiply it by three. Crazy huh?"


Tessa's fear began to grow larger and larger as did her power. However, her new fear/power did not seem to faze Moab in the slightest. 


"And did you know that no matter where you are, you are on average at most 2 feet away from a spider? Isn't that freaky? And that doesn't even count in the amount of spiders you've eaten in your life while you were asleep. This number is usually in the teens..."

Tessa's sword began to glow from a reddish color to a bright yellow. The heat from the blade could be felt by everyone nearby. They all turned and looked to see an afraid looking woman holding an incredibly hot blade about to attack a skinny excuse for a physician. 

"And don't forget about global warming. You might not notice it now, but the average global temperature is getting warmer and warmer each and every year. Pretty soon the ice caps are going to melt and everyone on this earth is going to die. And that's just if the black hole doesn't get us first. The sun is projected to turn into a black hole anytime soon and when it does, the earth is one of the first things that is going to be sucked in. That means death for every single person on earth."

Tessa's sword began to glow brighter and brighter as her fear grew to inperceptable hights. Soon the yellow fire turned into a straight white flame and kept growing. All of a sudden... KABOOM!!! There was a giant explosion and everyone in a 5 meter radius was thrown back. 

Moab was the first to his feet. He looked across the battlefield and saw his opponent scorched from the front to the back. It seemed as though her fear knew no limits and her sword couldn't handle the pressure anymore, finally exploding.


"And the winner is... ME!!!!" Gatrom said, holding up his own hand. "Everyone come see how good I look!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 6, 2010)

*Royal Marine Barracks, Meeting Room
*
Kashu looked around at the two other people in the room both seemed to be dangerous in their own way. Of course what Zagrov had said to her the day before stuck with her. She'd seen him in battle many times and if someone like him blindly believed that these people were so strong then they had to be. The woman in the room interupted her train of though

"Is she your girlfriend or bodyguard? Or both?" Bonnie asked

Kashu's face lit up with anger while Zagrov smiled

"_Zagrov Smirnov is not involved with me romantically_" Kashu said
"*Relax Kashu*" Zagrov said raising his hand producing a soft chink as the chains knocked together

Bonnie reached into her blazer and produced a flask of unknown alcohol. 

"Want some?" she asked offering it to Zagrov and Kashu
"*I'm not the kind of person that does things half way*" Zagrov said
"*If I'm drinking I'm going to get drunk*"
"*That's not going to be enough*" Zagrov said nodding at the flask
"_I don't poison my body with such things_" Kashu said after Zagrov had spoken

Even in her clan the warriors drank but it was more common amongst the males. Some female warriors drank but they weren't in the majority at all. Kashu pulled a small pouch from her pocket and took out two white tablets and threw them into her mouth. She seemed to relax a little bit if you could call a lioness on the prowl relaxed. Zagrov had been around her enough to be able to pick up small changes in her posture and know what it meant. Something was gnawing at Zagrov's mind. He could as swore he heard Prince say something earlier.

"*You're Prince right?*" he asked 

He didn't know what rank he was these days

"*I heard you say Karl*"
"*You served with my uncle didn't you?*"
"*I don't really care what kinda of person he was, was he strong?*"
"*That's all I want to know*"

Zagrov remembered when he heard about his uncle's death, he was surprised and disappointed at the same time. He was surprised he died after he disobeyed orders of all things went after his cousin. Pieter Smirnov was the first mate of one of the more notorious pirates crews of the time. There wasn't a lot of information on exactly what happened but all he knew was that there was a fight to the death between the two men and Pieter Smirnov won. Pirates never fought fair though, he could only imagine how a deserter and pirate would fight. He was snapped back to the present when he felt a hand on his shoulder. 

"_You will tell me more about your family later_" Kashu said softly to him


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2010)

Three Days Pass- Zero's Group- Castle Wall-

The kingdom of Motovellia was a truly brilliant sight, Set up on platforms and rings, the outer ring had a massive five-hundred foot wall protecting it, beyond the wall was a large market and trading place, beyond the town was another wall, then it elevated one hundred feet up to the dining and entertainment district, another wall and another elevation of one hundred feet leads you to the residential area and beyond the final wall, on another elevation, reaching three hundred feet in the air at it's base, is the castle of the Motovellia Family. 

Outside of the first wall a large group of men slowly march forward. "...." One of the guards blinks. "Uhh... You seein what i'm seein or you think it's just a hallucination?" The first guard asks the second. "You seein a midget riding a ball of fur with a giant piece of gum, an okama and a bunch of ants?" The first guard nodded. "Nah, You ain't seein things." He picked up a denden mushi. "This is first gate guardian corps, we got a problem out here, requesting back-" BOOM! A cannon explodes and sends the men flying. "Up..." The guard finished as he hit the ground. "Excellent shot! You were able to beat the 7-10 split, quite impressive!" Zero Chuckled.

"PREPARE THE CANNONS!" Knights surrounded the upper half of the wall. "Radon, Doria." They both nodded. "I do so hate using this form." Radon's skin began to turn green. "Hehe.. You look like my cousin." THWACK!" Radon smacked Doria. "Let's just go!" Both men leap high into the air, dig their feet into the wall and jump again, appearing above the knights. "FROG DART!" Radon, back to his normal form, fires a slash that takes the shape of an arrow at one of the Knights, the arrow rips through his neck and the guard falls to the ground.

"Hi." Doria waves. "Surrender in name of the king!" BLAM! Doria slams their heads together. "You guys sound real funny when you talk... Almost sounds like you say please hit me repeatedly."  back on the floor. "Now then, Alana, Ruger, Shi." Alana popped out from under the horse, Ruger stepped forward, lowering his hat, Shi simply walked out from a shadow. "How about you three show this town what we can do." They all nod. "Steam Cannon x100!" Zero held his hand out and fired a ball of steam at the door, the explosion causing it to fly off it's hinges. "Oh no, It seems i knocked too hard... Oh well, Shall we see if anyones home?" The crew charges into the town, no hesitation, guns and cannons firing in all directions. "Clear a path boys, We're going to see if the have any candy at the castle!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 6, 2010)

*Skypiea: Main Gate...*
One of the members of the White Berets approached the main gate of Skypiea. He wore weird skates upon his feet that had shells blasting air out of them. The White Beret member wore a solemn face as he headed towards the gate.

"I wonder why we haven't heard from Yori in so long." The White Beret member said as the gate appeared in the distance. "It's not like him to not report in."

As the White Beret reached the main gate his eyes grew wide with horror. "JUST WHAT IS GOING ON HERE?!?!" He bellowed in fear. Yori, the guardian of the main gate, had an arrow clean through his chest. 

The White Beret quickly went to Yori's aid. "Yori! Yori! What happened?!?!" 

Yori's eyes barely forced their way half-way open. He looked his fellow white beret in the face, blood seeped out of his mouth. "B-b-blue.....s-s-e..a......dw-w-w...e..ugh." Yori fainted.

The White Beret held Yoori in his arms for a moment and looked his comrade in the face. His face became flustered with anger. "So this was the work of Blue Sea dwellers huh? They went all this time without being discovered."

The White Beret took out a dial and pressed a button. "The Elite Unique Squad will handle them!"

*White Beret Headquarters*
BEEP! BEEP BEEP!

A loud alarm that could be heard for miles away sounds at the White Berets HQ. It is a large castle-like bulding with a large stone statue of the "heso" hand on top of it. 

Three men and one woman stands outside the HQ. They each wear red shirts instead of purple ones, signifying their elite rank. 

White Berets 
Elite Unique Squad 
Belkim "The Flash​
White Berets
Elite Unique Squad
Trevor "The Iron Maiden​
White Berets
Elite Unique Squad 
Bruno "Frosty"​
White Berets
Elite Unique Squad
Giho "Burning Passion"​
"It's been a while since we've gotten to kill Blue Sea people!" Belkim said as he gripped the hilt of his blade.

"Back off, Belkim! I'll handle all of them. After this they'll make even more posters of me so the ladies can have F-A-N-T-A-S-I-E-S!" Bruno said flexing.

"Just do your damn jobs." Giho blurted out in annoyance.

"This'll be a waste of time." Trevor said with a yawn.

The four white berets descended from the upper cloud down towards Skypiea.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2010)

Kaimetsu-

The panther and Kaimetsu walked through the forest, The two had formed a deep bond in the short time they'd been together. Somehow, Kaimetsu could tell the panther was cast out from it's family. Maybe it was due to his leg being broken, no longer the elite hunter he used to be. "But that doesn't matter does it?" Kaimetsu was sitting atop the panther at this point. "You still need a name." "GROWR!" The panther looked up proudly. "Heh, A proud name?" The panther nodded. "I see, Something fitting a large cat." He smirked. "Koroshiya." "GRARR!!!" the panther growled and looked rather happy. "You like that name?"The cat nodded back to him. "Then from now on, you are Koroshiya."

A few minutes pass, Kaimetsu leaps off the panther and draws his blade. "Panther's Howl!" He shouts, unleashing a sword slash into a large tree, cutting out a decent sized chunk. "Still not strong enough, My arms aren't fully healed and i can still feel the broken bones in them." He rotated his wrist around. "If i can manage to master these slashes." He fired a tiger's growl into another tree. "Then I'll beat that bastard brother of mine once and for all." In the time he'd gotten to this island, he'd only managed a few hours training. Mostly lifting rocks, doing pushups and practicing his slash attacks. While trekking with Koroshiya, He'd managed to train his precision with his slash attacks at the very least.

Though, through his trek he suddenly felt the sensation of being watched. "I was trained by one of the best swordsmen in the world."Kaimetsu shouted out, Though, he was sure David had to be one of the best, he didn't know how true it was. There was that one Schikibukai that was labeled the greatest swordsman, had David ever bothered to duel him? That fight would be scary for sure...

"Oh, Seems i was found out already, What a drag." A man with blue hair and wearing a red shirt steps out from behind a tree branch. "Hehehe, So, You a blue sea dweller?" He smiled, showing off a mouth of sharp teeth. "I don't know what you mean, But if you're asking do i come from a blue sea, then yes." Kaimetsu drew his blade. "If you think you can defeat me, Then come." The white baret smirked. "The name is Belkim." He drew his blade and pushed off the branch at Kaimetsu. "It's a pleasure to beat ya!" He smirked. "Stay back Koroshiya." Kaimetsu grinned.

With the CFP-

The crew gathered up their defeated opponents and Derrick coated them in a ring of lava that hardened quickly to keep them trapped together. "Now then, About that treasure." Hachi stepped forward, His wounds now looking like a K on his stomach. "You alright there champ?" Derrick asked. "Summer's Breeze." Hachi fired directly into the hole. "WHOA! WHAT IF YOU BREAK THE TREASURE!" Derrick shouts. "It should be fine." Hachi grinned. "After all, if it breaks with that much, then the treasure was worthless to begin with." Derrick nodded. "I see your point, Now move outta the way!" The crew all help pull out a treasure chest from the hole.

"I wonder what's inside." Derrick rubbed his chin. "I can open it." Hachi drew his blade again. "No. No." Jasmie smacked him lightly. "Bad Samurai, No." Hachi growled. "I'll do it." Jasmine cracked her knuckles. "WAH! THE DEMONS GOING TO DESTROY THE TREASURE WITH HER DEMON MAGIC!" Derrick shouted. "I'M NOT A DEMON YOU BASTARD! I'M AN ANGEL! A SWEET LOVABLE ANGEL!" THACK! she punched Derrick hard enough for his head to hit the chest and cause it to pop open. "Good job captain, you opened the chest." Dante smirked. "I... I knew... i could do it..." Derrick's head felt like it just went through a trash compactor and he thought he could see small beli signs floating around.

"Wooo-hoo." Dante opened up the chest and grinned. "Check this out, Gold, Jewels, Is that a crown? why do all treasure chests have a crown in them." Before he had finished his sentence, Dante had already put the crown on, along with a few gold chains and a scepter. "All hail Lord Dante!" He smirked. "Real pretty." Hachi reached into the chest and took a single diamond. "This is all the share i need." With that, He turned his back to the crew and headed for the bridge. "Wait! where are you going!?" He shrugged. "We've finished here, Let's go check out the entertainment. We need to kill some time for the log pose to set anyways right."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 6, 2010)

With the CFP-

"Oooh, I didn't know you were one for that," Derrick says catching up to Hachi and nudging him in the side, "If we can't find any _entertainment_ I'm sure I can arrange Maxi to give us a little show..." he turns back towards Jasmine, "And if you want you could have the Demon..." he says emotionlessly.

Suddenly a whip smacks him across the face, causing him to spin around and as he spins Jasmine flies in and slams her fist into his head, slamming him into the ground, *"Idiot,"* they both say. Vince, Jace, and Albert soon join them as well, "Those guys were no match for us!" Jace announces proudly, "Right Vance!" he says to Vince. But the plane man is in deep thought...

_Before..._

Vince, Jace, Albert, and Maxi tore through the fodder dressed in black with ease, "This is a joke!" Jace shouts kicking one of the men into five more, "Yea, but there sure are a lot of them," Albert says blasting another group.

Vince flies around, blasting off his guns at the men below him. Suddenly a kunai flies straight for him, with a quick twist it just flies past his face, he goes down for a landing and detransforms his wings. In front of him is a man dressed in black along with shoulder pads, steel plated boots, his face covered in a mask with goggles over his eyes, and weapons strapped all over his body. 

"Why don't you seem as pathetic as the others being thrown around? You one of the higher ups?" he questions, "Oh no no no, I'm not strong enough for that," he says waving his hands, "I'm just you're everyday ninja, ya' know, throwin' kunai and shuriken, "Vince lights a cigarette and then looks over at the rest of his crew as they finish off the higher ups, "Seems you're lasting longer than you're so called superiors." 

"That's unfortunate...Seems my little squad is about done too. Looks like I'll be making my leave," he says reaching into his pocket, "Shame, you guys had some interestin' fruits on ya," he says before tossing a smoke bomb and vanishing. Vince lets out some smoke and heads back towards the others.

_Now..._

"Yea..." he says not even knowing what Jace had been talking about, "Anyway there's a circus in town..." he points out, "A circus!" Jace shouts excitedly, "It's decided, as you're captain I demand that we go to the circus!" 

"Jace..." he says, "Right...It's been a while since I've done that," Derrick sighs, "You were making such progress! Whatever, so the circus it is!" he announces. And after the long travel back they finally reached the massive tent.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2010)

The Circus of Parade Gorge! 


A man dressed in a black suit with long coat tails stood in the center  of the ring, His hat stretched up to five feet into the hair. "Greetings one and all! Welcome to the cirque  de la mort! It's a pleasure to have you all here, so without further ado, ON TO THE SHOW!!!!" HE spreads his arms wide, His jacket opening and suddenly his body begins to break apart into hundreds of doves that fly all around the audience.

Then, The band formed from the doves, flying through the air. Music started slowly, then built into a bustling tune.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pDVtKcs4Eg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




"Ooh!" Jasmines eyes widened as she watched the band fly around playing their music. "Pff... You can see the wires." Hachi grumbled. "Shut up and have some fun for once!" Jasmine punched his arm. "It's dull, I'm bored." Suddenly the band exploded, but the music continued to play, confetti rained down on the people. And from the opening in the tent, all sorts of men, clowns and animals poured in. "Ladies and Gentlemen! Be prepared for a show of the decade!" The ring master appears atop the tightrope, holding himself up with only one finger. 

"We got 50million beli from our treasure, and we waste it here." Hachi grumbled. "SHUT UP ALREADY!" the patrons all shout at him. A woman leaps from a trapeze and lands on the ring masters foot. "Oh, Be careful not to fall!" the ring master laughs as he grabs the rope and swings down, The woman quickly flips and grabs his ankles, flying into the air as he rotates around the rope and grabs a mans hands who swings upside down on the trapeze. 

The crowd cheers and claps their hands. The ring master finishes his spin, lets go of the rope, flips through the air and lands back on the rope with one foot. "Thank you! thank you!" He bowed. "Onto the show!" He laughed and dropped backward, A muscular man stepped in and raised up an elephant over his head. "Wooo!" The people cheer, The ring master lands atop the elephant and is thrown into the crowd. "WAAH!" they shout, but suddenly the elephant poofs in a cloud of smoke and becomes confetti. "Hahahaha!" Everyone laughs and enjoys the trick.

The show continues on and on, No one knows how long they spend there, but they do know, they are all having the time of their lives. "Now then folks! It's come to the end of our show. There is one final act, I'm sure you will all enjoy.." He grinned, taking off his tophat. "ENJOY THE FINAL ACT YOU WILL EVER SEE!" from the hat, Hundreds of Skeletons pour out and fly into the air, then the men in the tent become demons and charge the patrons. "GUAH!!!" the people shout and all make for the exit, but the strong man throws large steel barriers that block the exits. "What do we do!?" The people shout. "WE'RE ALL GOING TO DIE!!!!" The ring master grins. "Ah, I love the sound of screams."


----------



## Pyro (Jun 6, 2010)

The Circus of Parade Gorge



Moab had enjoyed the circus very much. Right up to the point where the freaking ringmaster went around trying to kill everyone. The other members of the crowd seemed to be running every which way, trying to get out of the tent but with no luck. The only ones that had kept their calm in the midst of this craziness was the rest of his crew.

"Alright, if they're not freaking out then I probably shouldn't either. It's not like anything's going to pop out that we can't handle, we've got a demon, a plane, a sex fiend, and a freaking lava man. I think we'll be fine. But, we are trapped here for now... Hey boss man! What do ya think we should do about this?" Moab asked Derrick.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 6, 2010)

As chaos reigned through the tent Derrick began clapping, "Whooo! Keep it comin'!" he shouts. The others look at him curiously, "What? This is one hellova' show," he points a finger at Hachi, "And you thought I'd be boring," he said pompously.

"Uh dumbass, this isn't part of the act..." Derrick scratches his head, "Wha'?" Vince facepalms, "Yea, caging us in while demons and skeletons run rampant...We're really getting our money's worth here."

"Oh...Well in that case," he gets up and cracks his knuckles, "Lets get a refund," he heads down the steps and to the center of the tent where the Ring Master grins madly, "Hey, ass hole!" he pulls back his fist and punches a blast of lava straight for him, "You're show sucks!"

*With Alex*

The people of the town gather around the rubble, some scared and some infuriated, "You damn blue sea dwellers!"

"Nothin' but trouble!"

"Lets take care of this guy!"

"Please! Everyone, be careful! Blue sea dwellers are dangerous, wait for the White Berret to arrive!"

"Da da da daaaa..." a man dressed in a white uniform with a red shirt says unenthusiastically, "Look! It's the Iron Maiden!" one shouts.

"The Iron Maiden?" Alex asks, "Funny you don't look like a chick to me," he says mockingly.

"Like I've never heard that before...Just like I figured you're just another boring target that'll go down soon enough," he says putting on a pair of gloves.

"Oh using articles of clothing to fight? How interesting," he says with a chuckle, "Sorry I can't have other people jackin' my style, even if they live in the fuckin' clouds." 

"I don't have a clue what you're talking about..." he says before lifting up his arm, "Actually I don't really care, doubt it's too interesting," he fires iron strings from his finger tips that head straight for the pirate.

"Cheetah Boots," his boots transform and he quickly picks up speed, dashing through the wires and heading straight for the white berret.

He pulls back his porcupine glove and clenches his fist causing the spikes to grow out of it, "Oh? A spiked glove?"  he says, finally showing some interesting.

"That's right and it's coming right at ya'!" he says throwing the punch but it's met with another spiked punch. Alex looks down and sees his other glove has spikes coming from it, "Well aren't you just the little copy cat..."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> As chaos reigned through the tent Derrick began clapping, "Whooo! Keep it comin'!" he shouts. The others look at him curiously, "What? This is one hellova' show," he points a finger at Hachi, "And you thought I'd be boring," he said pompously.
> 
> "Uh dumbass, this isn't part of the act..." Derrick scratches his head, "Wha'?" Vince facepalms, "Yea, caging us in while demons and skeletons run rampant...We're really getting our money's worth here."
> 
> "Oh...Well in that case," he gets up and cracks his knuckles, "Lets get a refund," he heads down the steps and to the center of the tent where the Ring Master grins madly, "Hey, ass hole!" he pulls back his fist and punches a blast of lava straight for him, "You're show sucks!"



"Now now." The ring master leaps into the air and avoids the attack. "It's not very nice to disrupts the show." He smirks Suddenly the demons pop and the skeletons explode. "It's sad, but i've lost my concentration because of you." His form slowly fades away, revealing a masked jester. Below him were four others, including the strong man who know wore a wrestling mask. A man wearing full black armor, another man wearing what appeared to be a burlap sack type mask with holes cut into it and a girl dressed like a ring master. "This is the ultimate show from hell!" The girl struck a cute pose and winked at the crew. "You four, Take care of the citizens, we don't need the world government getting word of this right?" They all nodded. 

"Just what do you-" Derrick was about to attack them when the jester heel dropped his head into the ground. "Now now, Your fight is with me. I'll take on your entire crew if that's what you wish." Derrick couldn't see it, but he could feel the jester smirking at him. "You... son of a bitch." the jester leaped out of the way of a flying slash from Hachi. "Now now, Come on. I can dodge these all day~ but that wont get us anywhere will it?"


----------



## Candy (Jun 6, 2010)

- Inside the foo fighter (Taking control of surrai)

Nate acceapted surrais sparing match challenge, but he didnt seem to give off the imprestion that he felt like sparring. It might have been nates uncahnging iron like face, but surrai didnt care, he was finally fighting somone strong! "Come at me!" yelled surrai as nate rushed at him. Seeing nates large body, surrai didnt expect nate to move this fast.

Nate pulled back his fists and let them fly. Surrai's eyes widened suddenly These are dangerous punches... thought surrai as he weaved to the side to avoid the first of many puches from nate. The sound that the punches made as they came next to his ear didnt sound like punches at all, they sounded like whissing bullets.

Surrai was able to dodge the first 12 punches just barley, but then one connected. It hit him strait in the check, and it felt like a cannon ball had just smacked him, not a fist. "What the fu--!"  but there was no time for surrai to finish his sentence, because nate wasnt finished. 

Five more punches range out aginst surrais body, all of which hurt like hell. James really knows how to pick em' thought surrai as he went into half zoan form to get away from the punches, he had had enough for the day.

Surrai went back into his human form and made the time out motion with his hands to signal that he didnt want to spar anymore. "Sorry nate, but I've seen your power, and im cool with it now." Surrai began to walk back up to his room to await the arrival to the island.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 6, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Now now." The ring master leaps into the air and avoids the attack. "It's not very nice to disrupts the show." He smirks Suddenly the demons pop and the skeletons explode. "It's sad, but i've lost my concentration because of you." His form slowly fades away, revealing a masked jester. Below him were four others, including the strong man who know wore a wrestling mask. A man wearing full black armor, another man wearing what appeared to be a burlap sack type mask with holes cut into it and a girl dressed like a ring master. "This is the ultimate show from hell!" The girl struck a cute pose and winked at the crew. "You four, Take care of the citizens, we don't need the world government getting word of this right?" They all nodded.
> 
> "Just what do you-" Derrick was about to attack them when the jester heel dropped his head into the ground. "Now now, Your fight is with me. I'll take on your entire crew if that's what you wish." Derrick couldn't see it, but he could feel the jester smirking at him. "You... son of a bitch." the jester leaped out of the way of a flying slash from Hachi. "Now now, Come on. I can dodge these all day~ but that wont get us anywhere will it?"



"Cutting Yellow!" Albert fires a blast of yellow light at the Jester as he leaped away from Hachi's attack but with an agile twist he easily avoids that attack as well.

"AAA," Vince opens his arms, small guns forming from them and unleashes a flurry of bullets at the jester, "You all sure are relentless," he says as he hops through the small spaces in between one bullet and the next.

While Vince held him off Derrick got back to his feet and shook his head. He adjusted his glasses and clenched his fists, "Lava Fists!" he starts letting off a barrage of blasts at the Jester.

"Lava Leg!" he then fires off two blasts of lava from his legs in a quick concession, "Who the fuck are you ya' smirking bastard!" he shouts before sending one last blast of lava from his hand.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Cutting Yellow!" Albert fires a blast of yellow light at the Jester as he leaped away from Hachi's attack but with an agile twist he easily avoids that attack as well.
> 
> "AAA," Vince opens his arms, small guns forming from them and unleashes a flurry of bullets at the jester, "You all sure are relentless," he says as he hops through the small spaces in between one bullet and the next.
> 
> ...



The jester saw the onslaught of magma coming his way. "Me?" He removed a cane from his back. "I'm simply." With a powerful slash, he cut through the magma. "The Royal Schikibukai. Dokeshi." The magma splattered on the ground. "Isn't it dangerous?" Dokeshi asked. "That sort of attack will end up hitting a bystander wont it?" Dokeshi aimed his cane sword at Derrick. "Bang." He smirked, the blade suddenly shooting out. "But that's not all~" He opened his hand. "Multiply!" The blade split into one hundred. "Damn it.." Derrick jumped out of the way and one of the blades stabbed into his leg.

"GUAH!" Derrick shouts. "W...wait..." He looked down. "It... It doesn't hurt?" He huffed. "Very good." Dokeshi waves his hand and the blades vanish. "But try this on for size." He took out five juggling balls, then began to juggle. "Wanna see what these can do?" He let one of the balls fall, the kicked it towards the crew. Suddenly it exploded into hundreds of needles. "Multiply." Dokeshi smirked as the needles became thousands. "Damn it, how do we know which ones are fake!?" Jasmine shouts. "Blow them all away." Hachi stepped forward and slashed downward. blowing a few needles away, but still four struck his chest. "Charming." Dokeshi kicked the remaining four. "Multiply." a fourth of the balls explode into clouds, more become marbles and then needles flew out in all directions. "Come on! try harder!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 6, 2010)

*Dokeshi vs The Crimson Fist Pirates...*

"How the hell are we supposed to blow all of these away!" Moab shouts in panic, "EVERYONE! TOGETHER!" Derrick shouts to them. They all nod, Maxi begins to wave her whip around wildly taking out the needles, Albert begins blasting them out of the sky, and the others contribute with all they have but needles still continue to break past their defenses and stab into them one after another.

"There's just too damn many!" Dante shouts with frustration, "Lava Flow!" Derrick begins to pour out a mass of lava from his hands and then waves it all up into the air, "Lava Wall!" he makes as big of a wall of protection that he can to prevent the remaining needles from attacking the crew.

"Get him before he can attack again!" Moab pulls out a few balls and clenches them in his hands, "So you like exploding balls?! Then I've got somethin' you'll love," he chucks the balls straight for him but he flips backwards dodging the balls as they explode.

"Now," Hachi signals as he along with Dante and Jace charge forward.

*"Sakura’s sorrow"*

*"Sottile Buccia!"*

*"Torrential Downpour!"*

Hachi dashes forward, Dante attacks from the side, and Jace leaps into the air ands prepares to unleash a flurry of kicks. And as they approach Derrick stands in the distance, one hand behind his open palm as it begins to glow, *"Lava Cannon!"* he says preparing to fire a powerful blast of lava.


----------



## Candy (Jun 6, 2010)

- On board the Foo fighter, top deck (James Ray)


James sat down in a chair while looking up at the sky, he was waiting for some seagulls. "Come on! wheres all the seagulls, were're near Paix island, so there should be some around!" yelled james as he jutted out of the chair in frustration. James immediately cooled off and sat back down, but he had a right to be mad, he had been sitting there for hours. I need to test this out, now god, give ma a seagull! thought james to himself

Just as he had thought that, a seagull appeared in the distance. JAmes stood up again "Thank you god, for the training I am about to receive" james normally wasn't a religious person, but he had to give thanks after waiting for hours.

"Katana" The newly sharpened katana came out of james' room and into his hand. He was only using one hand for this, but it would be a stretch. "Seagull, i'll show you the results of my training..." said james as he prepared to attack. 

The seagull then went overhead, james looked up. "FLUTTER" Screamed james. To all the crew members around, his arm seemed to have disappeared, as did the sword. Mid-motion, james knew he was doing it right. And james was correct, because right after he finished the motion, two parts of a seagull fell on the deck. "Men, clean that up, I have resting to do"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Dokeshi vs The Crimson Fist Pirates...*
> 
> "How the hell are we supposed to blow all of these away!" Moab shouts in panic, "EVERYONE! TOGETHER!" Derrick shouts to them. They all nod, Maxi begins to wave her whip around wildly taking out the needles, Albert begins blasting them out of the sky, and the others contribute with all they have but needles still continue to break past their defenses and stab into them one after another.
> 
> ...



"Since when..." Dokeshi smirked. "Did you think i was over there." Dokeshi slams his hand into the back of Derrick's neck. "Damn it." Hachi's blade cuts Dante's stomach, Dante's kick hits Jace's face and Jaces kick his Hachi's back. But the worst was yet to come, The three defenseless men were hit by Derricks lava. *"GUAH!"* the three shout as they crash into the ground. "Now how does that feel, You injured your own crew." 

"We're still here!" Maxi tosses Jasmine towards Dokeshi. "GO NOW!" She shouts. "i hope you don't regret this!" Maxi's whip wraps around Jasmines ankle. "ELECTRIC METEOR FIST!!!" Jasmine shouts as her body bursts into electricity. "Flip~" Dokeshi leaps out of the way, Jasmine's body crashed into Derricks and unleashes the electricity into him. "Oh my, How said it is to see team mates attacking each other."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 6, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Since when..." Dokeshi smirked. "Did you think i was over there." Dokeshi slams his hand into the back of Derrick's neck. "Damn it." Hachi's blade cuts Dante's stomach, Dante's kick hits Jace's face and Jaces kick his Hachi's back. But the worst was yet to come, The three defenseless men were hit by Derricks lava. *"GUAH!"* the three shout as they crash into the ground. "Now how does that feel, You injured your own crew."
> 
> "We're still here!" Maxi tosses Jasmine towards Dokeshi. "GO NOW!" She shouts. "i hope you don't regret this!" Maxi's whip wraps around Jasmines ankle. "ELECTRIC METEOR FIST!!!" Jasmine shouts as her body bursts into electricity. "Flip~" Dokeshi leaps out of the way, Jasmine's body crashed into Derricks and unleashes the electricity into him. "Oh my, How sad it is to see team mates attacking each other."



Vince Moab and Albert watch as their crewmates attempts fail, "Damn..." he turns to the others, "Lets give it a shot," he takes to the skies and Maob dives towards the Warlord.

"Explosive Violet!" Albert sends off a blast from the distance but with a quick hop it lands in front of Dokeshi, the explosion sends a cloud of dust into the air.

"Playing dirty? The act of desperate men," he says shaking his head, "Medium Bomber!" Vince releases a bomb from his stomach that flies into the cloud of smoke and Maob rolls several of his explosives into the cloud as well.

BOOM! BOOM! BOOM!

They watch anxiously to see if their attacks did the trick. Vince lands but then hears something rolling towards him...Maob's bomb balls.

Albert sees one flying towards him as well and the Explosive Man has Vince's bomb at his feet all of a sudden.

BOOM! BOOM! BOOM!

The real explosions go off right in their faces, "So? Is that all?" A whip wraps around his wrist and he looks up to see the spandex clad blonde ready to unleash a blast of electricity through it but he quickly pulls her in before she gets the chance.

"Now now my dear, don't act so rashly," he says after wrapping her in her own whip and then lifting up her chin with his finger.

"Drop her..." Derrick says getting to his feet, steam rising from his body along with a few jolts of electricity. Hachi Dante and Jace soon rise as well, burnt and bloody.

Jasmine gets back on her feet, as well as Vince Maob and Albert who are all heavily damaged from the explosion, "You heard the man," Maob says readily holding his weapons.

The others all prepare to attack as well as they stare down the Shichibukai.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 6, 2010)

_*Skypeia/Upper Yard...*_
Robbie and Helen followed Reina back towards the coastline of the great jungle forest, passing through the great overgrown trees and beanstalks that seemed to grow everywhere. 

"We're not to far now," Reina told them. She turned towards Robbie, her Blue Sea cousin, and flashed him a smile. "I hope to see you again," she said. "You as well Sword Woman," she added towards Helen. 

"I have a name you know..." Helen mumbled under her breath. 

Robbie laughed and nodded sincerely at Reina. He really wanted to stay, probably would stay if he had a choice. However he had an important date with a man in the New World that couldn't wait, and wouldn't be denied. "I"ll be back. That's a promise," Robbie said, giving her a thumbs up sign. 

Suddenly Helen stopped in her tracks, and gripped the handle of her sword.  "Someone's following us!" she exclaimed.

Reina tensed up and scanned the forest around them. "She's ri-" 

Without warning a pillar of freezing water descended from the treetops and engulfed Reina. *"ICE PILLAR!"* a voice exclaimed. As the flowing pillar of freezing water dissipated, all that remained was the frozen body of Reina, standing frozen like a statue. 

"REINA!" Robbie shouted. He ran towards his cousin but stopped short as two figures leaped out of the trees, and landed on either side of her. They both wore white berets, and military style jackets over red shirts. The figure to Reina's left had brown hair, and wore a black eye patch over his right eye. The one standing to Reina's right was older, with a black grizzled beard, and hair tied into a pony tail. He also bore a katana on his belt. 

"What do we have here?" the one with the eyepatch asked Robbie and Helen, in a contemptuous tone. He tapped the side of Reina's frozen head and laughed. "What business do Blue Sea dwellers have with the Shandians?"  

Robbie's face turned bright red with anger, and he charged the man without warning. "DON'T YOU TOUCH HER!!!!" he growled in a feral voice, that suddenly took on a lion like tone. 

Suddenly the figure with the katana on his belt appeared on Robbie blindside in a burst of speed. "Don't leave yourself exposed boy!" he cried, then drew his katana and slashed at Robbie's neck. However instead of piercing flesh, the blade met steel, and the grinding sound of metal on metal rung out. Helen stood beside Robbie with her sword extended, blocking the man's katana. 

"You don't know how happy I am to see a swordsman," Helen told the man with a grin.

"OI! Toron, let's separate these two!" the man with the eye patch alerted his sword bearing comrade. He lifted Reina's frozen body over his shoulder and took off into the forest.  

Robbie growled at the man, his eyes glowing with bright amber light. He looked over at Helen who held the swordsman at bay. 

"Save your cousin. I'll keep this guy company!" she reassured him. 

Without hesitation Robbie raced after Reina's kidnapper. Meanwhile Helen turned her attention back at her katana wielding foe. They both kept their swords crossed against each other, neither refusing to budge. 

"Toron is it?" she asked him. 

"Cheeky little girl," Toron responded with a smirk. "Let's see if your blade is as sharp as your tongue!"


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 6, 2010)

*Aboard the S.S Nightwing*

Walking onto the deck,Gusto shook his head to get the hair out of his face as he bit into an apple,letting the juices run down to his fingers."Well!Where shall we go to next",he looked at a giant map that was plastered on a wall of the ship,"Hmmm,we are here",he said as he pointed his finger at a spot on the map,"The next island is....here!Wyaton Island,huh?Sounds innocent..yeah I'll pay em' a visit.",and with that said he took control of the wheel and used what he learned back in his mercenary days from a navigator,and took course for his destination putting in for account the power of the wind and so forth.

-Open sea,few miles away from Wyaton Island-

"Heh,good ol' Wyaton Island,welp let's go cause some mayhem!",he bellowed enthusiastically as he grabbed both sabers,going into his hybrid form standing onto the railing of the ship both swords in hand as he released a great roar,before leaping off and gliding close to the water before pulling up so that he'd soar high into the sky.

Gusto began to close in on the island,but appeared to not have been discovered even though its the middle of the day.There they were,Gusto's first victims a group of 4 marines that were either on patrol or simply off duty at the time,but that didn't matter for Gusto was excited slay them all none the less.In a quick swooping motion Gusto prepared to land as he extended his wings moving his body into an upright position landing a few feet in front of the marines who stood looking at him fear struck.With a great roar Gusto smiled showing his sharp fangs as he announced in that deep creepy stalker voice,"Good afternoon gentleman,I shall be your slayer for today..Gusto",with that said the marines reached for their swords but Gusto was already charging forth as he extended his arms across his torso with a bit of space in between them as one was on top of the other,he swung the blades horizontally as he sliced the four men across their chests.

"Mommy look!A lion with wings!",a young child said as he watched Gusto cut down the marines,on the other hand the mother screamed picking up her child and ran off screaming for help.Heh..cute kid.,he thought as a group of marines approached him all with their swords drawn."Now how'd you all get here so fast?",he asked but they just simply pointed to the base which wasn't more then 100 feet away."Ohhh...",Gusto said stupidly as he shrugged,"Well,I guess I can squeeze in a bit more killing,but not to much I am a busy man after all.",he explained with a laugh the marines had began to soak in the fact that there was an 8ft lion with wings,standing on what should be it's hind  legs that had a very awkward arch to them, and two sabers in what should be it's front paws but are instead claw like hands.The front marine appeared to be the brave leader or just a really stupid recruit as he let out a battle cry like growl and charged at Gusto and jabbed his sword at his chest.However the marine seemed very VERY new to sword handling as he had weak form,and was shaking so much that all Gusto did was rise his saber in his right hand and parried the marine to his own left leaving him wide open for Gusto's slash with his left saber swinging the blade down and through the marine's right arm.This began a slashing through many marine as they began charging together,although Gusto did get 2 not too deep cuts across his chest as he laughed about seeing as they made an "x" where the cave in part of ones chest is."Well that was fun!",he laughed as he spoke to the many dead bodies of marines that laid on the ground,"However boys I have sailing to do as I am a pirate,but we should do this again.",and with that said he stood and flew off back to his ship which had progressed down the sea quite a bit,"Dammit,I need to use the anchor next time...Hey!Wait up!",he bellowed as he beat his wings every so often so that he could increase his speed until he stood on the railing again.AS he stepped down onto the ground his black dress shoes hit the floor as he returned to his human form,walking across the deck to his quarters.Dropping his swords on the table in his room he plopped his body onto the bed as he stretched with a groan of happiness as he was ready to rest,"Heh,now that was fun!Well I guess its time to rest.",he yawned before dozing off into a slumber.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Vince Moab and Albert watch as their crewmates attempts fail, "Damn..." he turns to the others, "Lets give it a shot," he takes to the skies and Maob dives towards the Warlord.
> 
> "Explosive Violet!" Albert sends off a blast from the distance but with a quick hop it lands in front of Dokeshi, the explosion sends a cloud of dust into the air.
> 
> ...



"Hahahaha.... Useless." Dokeshi cracked his neck. "Shall i remind you, You are playing against a Schikibukai." He held out his hand. "I'm feared for more then my fruit and my tricks you dolts." he suddenly appeared in front of Jasmine. "I'm also, Strong." With a sudden uppercut he sent her flying into the air. "Fast." He leaped into the air. "Agile." Spun quickly and kicked her into the stand. "And on top of all that! I'm a top notch Comedian!" He landed on the tightrope. "Stop me if you've heard this one." He clears his throat. "A pirate crew walks into a circus tent. The Ringmaster notices them and says, "Hey! we don't like your kind in here"

The pirate responds. "What? You don't like pirates?" Then the ringmaster says, "No, We don't like people who can't take a-" Dokeshi rockets off the tightrope. "PUNCHLINE!" And close-lines Maxi.  "That was a terrible joke." Dante threw out his hand. "I'm an evil jester." Dokeshi ducked. "So ofcourse my jokes are painful to the ear!" With a swift kick he smacked his foot into the side of Dante's head and sent him flying. "Phew~ This is getting boring." He cracked his neck. "Thousand petal-" Hachi went to stab Dokeshi but the jester flipped backward. "Damn it... He's too damn quick!" SHING! "U...URgh...." Hachi coughs, blood drips from his mouth. "Oops~ Wrong cane!" Dokeshi laughed, pulling a blade from Hachi's stomach.

"QUIT HURTING MY CREW!" Jace shouts, Charging at Dokeshi. "Damn it! Jace you idiot WE HAVE TO WORK AS A TEAM!" Derrick shouts. "HEAD OF LIGHTNING!!!" Jace shouts, lowering his head. "LAVA CANNON!" Derrick tries desperately to get an attack ahead of Jace to distract Dokeshi. "Useless." Dokeshi ducks under the lava ball. "DAMN IT!!!! JACE GET OUT OF THE WAY!!!" Jace ignores him and charges head on. "I WONT LET YOU KEEP BEATING MY FRIENDS!!!" He shouts. "Fool." Jace's charged is stopped when Dokeshis's fist finds it's way into his stomach. "G....G..guh...." He coughs.

"Oh, that's odd." Dokeshi comments. "The spike should-" SPLAT!!! needles burst out of Jace's body and the vice captain collapses to the ground. "There they are! i was wondering why the timing seemed so off... better work on that." "N..nngh.... you... bastard...." Jace gripped Dokeshi's ankle. "I..I... I wont die... from this..." The schikibukai looked down on him. "You are a hundred years too early to challenge me." He raised his cane blade up and stabbed downward. "JACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Derrick screams loud enough for the entire island to hear.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2010)

*Lal*

Lal sighed as she brought up the map of her location for the billionth time. Her estimated position was a small red dot, slowly drifting towards the only landmass nearby - Paix Island.

She looked down at her butchered weapons. She had finally removed the pieces she needed to create a makeshift jet dial, and as soon as she pieced her two most prized positions back together she would head off towards the island. 

It had taken days to take the weapons apart and remove the nessecary pieces needed to create the jet dial without destroying the guns in the process. Thank Oda her dad had been teaching her about dials since she was old enough to walk, or she never would've been able to pull this off. When she reached the island and got some respectable transport, she would put the dial pieces back where they belonged. Letting out a frustrated snarl, she set to work on putting her guns back together. 

*Hours Later...*

Lal grinned in triumph as she screwed the plating securely where it belonged. Tucking her tools back in the pouch at her waist, she took a bite out of her last apple. Oda, that tasted good.

Dusting her hands off, she grabbed the dial. It was shoddy and patchwork, but it should function just fine for what she needed it to do. She attached the dial to the back of her dinghy and activated it.

"Wheeeeeeeeeee!" The jet dial roared to life and propelled the tiny escape boat across the water at incredible speed. Lal laughed in giddy exhilaration as she shot towards Paix island. 

*Prince*

Prince took a deep breath and mastered himself. No matter who he reminded him of, this man was _not_ Karl. And the girl was definitely not Tsubaki. 

*"I heard you say Karl. You served with my uncle didn't you? I don't really care what kinda of person he was, was he strong? That's all I want to know"*

Prince's back straightened. "Lt. Karl Smirnov was an enormous asshole, but he was an incredibly strong marine and one of the toughest and meanest sons of bitches I've ever met. And this is coming from the guy who got thrown off a boat by Garrick. Twice." He shook his head, grinning and sipping more whiskey. "Ah, Garrick. Guy would've killed me on multiple occasions if it weren't for fate and a whole lot of luck. And Gilmont. Damn, I miss Gilmont. Hell, I even miss Hawthorne. Garrick threw him off the boat too. Except unlike me, he never came back."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 6, 2010)

*"BASTAAAAAARD!"* Derrick propeled himself with a Magma Geyser and flew right at the Shichibukai but it was useless, Dokeshi grabbed his fist and flung him into the stands. The remaining crew members that were still able to went to attack but were easily dealt with as well. 

Albert finally stood up and raised his arms, transforming them into prisms, "Jace..." he said solumnly, "TAKE THIS DAMMIT!" he shouts, displaying a never shown before display of anger. His two arms begin to glow, "FLAMING RED! CUTTING YELLOW! EXPLODING VIOLET!" he shouts sending off multiple blasts of light one after another.

Dokeshi side steps them one after another, "Now this is just getting embaressing," he says before dashing forward and appearing before the Prism Man in the blink of an eye. He slams him into the ground and then pulls out a gun and aims it at him. Derrick stumbles up from the rubble just in time to see the scene, "Albert!" he says rushing towards them but Dokeshi pulls the trigger.

Bang

A stick with a roll of paper pops out of the gun, the paper then rolls out to reveal it says _Bang! _ they all watch in confusion, "But wait, here comes the punchline," the flag blasts out at high speeds and pierces his chest. He coughs up blood but Dokeshi isn't done there. He pulls out three balls and begins to juggle them with one hand, "You seemed to be a fan of explosives," he drops the three balls on his half dead body, "And I never dissappoint my fans," he leaps backwards and an the explosions send Albert's burnt corpse flying.

Derrick dropped to his knees, his eyes wide and his mouth open but speechless, "Jace...Albert..." they were two of his first crew mates...They had been through so much...They had always helped him, always been there for him, and he had let them down...and they had payed the ultimate price.

"You...*You won't get away with this*!" he says in a dark tone, *"YOU'LL PAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!"* he shouts at the top of his lungs as lava bursts out of his entire body.

An eruption coming from his arms, legs, as well as his head. It burns straight through the tent and crashes into the town. Unsuspecting townspeople are burnt to bits instantly.

The Crimson Fist Pirates and the Jester Pirate Crew narrowly avoid the incoming attacks, "Derrick! Stop!" Jasmine shouts ducking under a blast, "You'll destroy all of us!" she tries to reason with him but he can't hear a word of it. 

He just continues his eruption, lava engulfing the entire area and spreading through the town, "We've got to get out of here..." Hachi says to the others, "But-!"

"Do you really think he's the one in danger here!" he says shooting her a look, "We're leaving!" he says motioning everyone out of the tent. 

They hesitate but soon follow him through one of the many holes that have been created, "This is quite convinient, with this little show of yours my little fun won't even be given a thought," he hops down from the stands and joins his crew. 

A stray blast of lava heads straight for them but he cuts it down with one of his canes, "Shall we?" he says walking out with his crew.

Meanwhile a shadowy figure watches the display from the top of the tent. It is the man that Vince briefly faced off with before, "Looks like this is my chance to salvage this mission," he dives down and picks up Albert's barely living body, "Atleast this wasn't a complete failure," he says before vanishing with it. 

Derrick sees nothing, not his crew safely getting away, not the Shichibukai escaping his wrath, nor the ninja stealing his crewmate's corpse. He is completely blinded by his rage, the lava engulfing the half of the island that he resides on, destroying towns and lives of those that cannot escape quick enough and making the entire half resemble it's lifeless counterpart that the crew previously visited. This catastrophous attack will later be known as Krakatoa...


----------



## Candy (Jun 6, 2010)

- The Foo Fighter, outside of paix island (James ray)

James was sitting in his room with his chemicals out. He had just perfected his newest creation, james was actually very proud of himself. "Time to set this stuff up, room" James rolled  the cylindrical object off the table and into his room. "phew! thats it then" said james as he turned off room and slumped into his comfy chair.

And just as he had done that, there was a knock on the door. "Come in" said james as he sat up in his chair and turned it around to face the door. "Sir we are nearing the island!" said a crew member. Wow, this ship really is fast thought james to himself "Ill be right out"

James quickly put on his giant marine coat that he stole from a Lt.s body. He then put on his pitch black sunglasses and walked out the door. The sun reflected of the many reflect-able objects on the coat, as well as the sun glasses. James ray tipped up his sun glasses to get a good look at the island Wow thats a pretty nice island thought james while staring down at it. He put back on his sunglasses and called for his division commanders "Division commanders! We are going to be landing on paix island within the hour ready your selfs and get on deck!"  

Suddenly, james heard a buzzing sound in the water. He rushed to the edge of the ship to see what was causing it, what he saw surprised him. There was dingy revving around in the water with what appeared to engine, wow, never seen that before thought james to himself. "HEEYYYYY, WHO ARE YOU!?!?" Yelled james in his loudest voice in an attempt to get the persons attention.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2010)

"Damn it, The lava's going to burn the ship at this rate!" Hachi grumbles. "Hurry your ass up Maxi! Moab! Jasmine! Dante! Uhh.......Plane...guy...." "THE NAME IS VINCE AT THE VERY LEAST YOU COULD REMEMBER MY NAME!" He grumbles. "Yeah yea, Fodder thinks he's important." Hachi rolled his eyes. "Look, the rate this lava is pouring out, the entire islands going to go cablooie! alright! We're getting on the ship and getting out of here!" "But what about Derrick!?" Maxi shouts. "LOOK! YOU WANT TO GO BACK AND RESCUE HIM!? HE'S THE ONE CAUSING THIS MESS!" 

"He's doing it because he lost two friends!" Jasmine shouts. "We all feel the same!" Hachi just scoffed. "Look, If i could i'd go back and look for the idiot, But we have to think about our survival first. Derrick sure as hell isn't worried about us living through this mess and how do you think he'd feel if he found out later he was the cause of ALL of our deaths?" The crew didn't reply. "We have to take these things in the order we can. Right now our main priority is survival, when the lava hardens maybe we can go back for him but that' will be days from now and the marines sure as hell wont let this go. Knowing that schikibukai he's already looted the place and blamed it on us!"

They all sigh again. "You know i'm right and that's the worst part right. So shut up, if you have energy to feel bad you have energy to run!" they follow Hachi's lead, what he said was true, hurtful but true. There was no way they could survive the island, even if they did come back, the marines would surely be there, ready to capture them... There was only one choice left, they had to leave Derrick behind. "If we hear news he's been captured, then We'll go to wherever he is and bust him out! but until then!" The crew all leap off the side of the island. "Leave it to fate!" BAM! they all hit the deck of the Crimson sea dweller at once. "Hurry and get this thing out of here!"

The crew nods, Lava flows over the edges of the island as the ship sails off. By the time they look back, the lava was still flowing from the sides of the island. Later it would be discovered that the total death count was over four thousand. Mothers, Fathers, Sisters, Brothers, Aunt's, Uncles and grandparents, all living a peaceful life one moment, Now burned to nothing. The Crimson fist pirates were able to save three things, Their lives, Their ship and their money. But unable to save their captain and their fallen comrades.

"We need a new leader now." The crew sat in a large circle, a safe distance away from the island. "DERRICK'S NOT GONE TEN MINUTES AND YOU ALREADY-" Jasmine put her hand over Maxi's mouth. "Shut up, He's right." The crew all sighs. "What are we going to do? Draw straws?" Vince asks. "I'll take over." Hachi stands up and holds the hilt of one of his blades. "Like hell I'm taking orders from you!" Vince shouts. "Look." Hachi stared at him with a demons eye. "You can just accept it, It's going to happen. None of you have enough braincells to rub together to create a decent charge." 

"I'll take the responsibility for what happened." He turned his back. "So hate me, Hate me for leaving Derrick, Hate me for my decisions, Hate me and not yourselves for what we have to do. I'll make the hard choices and i'll carry that burden on my back, so that all of you can leave your slates clean." The crew all look down. "We're going to the next island, but we'll be sailing blind. When we get there, if we can, We'll find out what happened to derrick, if the marines haven't gotten him yet, maybe we'll even go back for him. but for now, We have to move forward and save our own hides." The crew all sigh. "Let's go Jasmine, Vince." They both nod. "Find our way to the next island."

Hachi looks back at the island, the lava flowing over the edges. "Goodbye Derrick." He reaches into his shirt and pulls out a single Orchid. "This is a flower you see growing alongside volcano's." He throws the flower over the edger of the ship, a breeze lifts it into the air and carries it towards the island. "find some rest soon cap." Hachi turned his back to the island and looked forward. Where they were going, no one had a clue...


----------



## Pyro (Jun 6, 2010)

Jace... Albert... Moab hadn't known them for very long but it didn't take long to build a relationship with people that you were risking your life with day in and day out. 

The reason they had died. What was it for? Was it pride? Was it fear? Was it frusteration? Moab pondered these thoughts in his mind. Every time he closed his eyes he would see a blade sticking out of Jace's stomach, the blood and his life dripping away through a wound that Moab could not attend to. If only he had been stronger... or faster. Maybe he could have gotten there and saved him.

Moab once again opened his eyes and shook his toughts clear. He needed to focus one the present. There were crew members... friends... who were hurt and were relying on him to save their lives. Few of the injuries were life-threatining, but if left untreated they could prove to be fatal. One by one the crew made their way to see Moab, and he would do his best to patch up the multitude of injuries that each one had strewn out all over their bodies. Finally once they were all sent on their way and presumably sleeping comfortably, Moab turned to his own needs. Checking himself up and down he realized that he had made it out of the fight in decent condition compared to the others. Just a few burns and about five needle puncture wounds. Soon enough he was all patched up as well and was lying on his own bed trying to get the nerve to close his eyes and fall asleep. 

As Moab finally closed his eyes he saw Albert's burned body flying through the air and he began to relive the scene. Moab was not paying attention to Derrick go crazy over the loss of his friend, or even the enemies that had taken apart his entire crew one by one. Moab's eyes just watched as Albert's body flew across the tent, landing near the enterance. The smoke was still streaming off his body and his skin had gone past the point of being burned red and was scarred black. Moab's vision began to focus on the blackened skin. Just anothe wound that he couldn't heal... All of a sudden, a shadow appeared over Albert's body. A man dressed in black reached down toward Moab's dead friend...

All of a sudden Moab's eyes shot open. Was it a dream? Or a memory? Either way, it looked to him as though he wouldn't be getting any sleep that night.


----------



## Sholo (Jun 7, 2010)

*With Sasaki at Angler's Heaven*

"Aww well if it isn't Ensign Kojirou," one of the attendants of Angler's Heaven said as Sasaki walked into the main building.

"What's on the menu today?" Sasaki asked as he made his way to his usual seat which was conveniently not occupied.

"Well we got a couple of new chefs on board who insist on making up a mess of all kinds of weird stuff if you're interested." The cook answered as he made his way over to Sasaki's table to take his order.

"Well I guess beggars can't be choosers," Sasaki sighed as he prepared for the worst, "send me one of w/e they can come up with and then something normal that I can actually eat.  After-all, if they're planning on being cooks they'll have to learn how to make normal food at some point"

"Haha, you have a point there.  Sure thing, coming right up!" The cook said as he turned and made his way to the kitchen.

Sasaki didn't have to wait long for his food and when the cook came back out and described the freakish dish that Sasaki was about to eat, he was immediately intrigued.  The way the man described it made it sound like the best thing ever, but when Sasaki saw it he was almost overwhelmed by disgust, however as soon as he smelled its wonderful aroma his mouth couldn't help but start watering, yet as soon as his knife and fork touched the quivering mass and he felt its grotesque texture he was almost put off his appetite. Sound, sight, smell, and touch well all even, all that was left to be the deciding factor was taste.  As Sasaki started to bring his fork to his mouth however, the 6th sense to sense his master had instilled in him through endless training paid off.  Sasaki dove to the side right as a sword came smashing down through the chair Sasaki had been sitting in, cutting clean through the table and the meal Sasaki had just been about to start.

"Wonderful, wonderful Sasaki Kojirou!" The man who had just attempted to kill Sasaki laughed, "it would have been such a waste if our battle had ended like that."

"Zach Lied..." Sasaki said as he stood next to the now destroyed table, staring at the man who had just interrupted his meal and who's face was on the wanted poster in Sasaki's pocket.

"I finally managed to track you down Kojirou!" Zach laughed as he readied his sword, "there aren't many students of Ganryu around and so I'm quite fortunate to finally be able to catch up with you."

"Haha..." Sasaki chuckled to himself, "Boy did you pick a shitty time to find me.  You interrupt my meal, you smash up this fine place, I'm currently on orders to take you dead or alive, and then you insult my school by claiming someone like you can defeat me?  Yeah, you're going to die now." Sasaki said calmly as a murderous rage filled his eyes.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 7, 2010)

Three days later- The Devil?s Luck Pirates-

  ?THEY ATTACKED THE CASTLE!! THEY REALLY ATTACKED THE CASTLE!!!? One of the villages came running into the elders hut. ?ELDER!! THEY ATTACKED THE CASTLE!!! IT?S BURNING! IT?S REALLY BURNING!!!? The man shouts. ?Hmm?. I see? So Zero?s crew is already at the castle? This is bad news; It will take days to reach there on foot.? He looked down and sighed. ?It?s all for nothing?? ?The shows not over until the fat lady sings.? Damien stepped into the hut. ?Ah, Are your wounds all better?? The elder asks. ?Good enough to fight with.? Damien adjusted his fedora. ?We?ll be headed out now.? The elder?s eyes widened. ?But, it?s useless to leave now! The castle is already-?

?You asked us to help you out, have some faith.? Damien stepped out of the hut and headed over to his crew. ?How do you plan on getting there in time?? Roy asked. ?You should know that answer by now.? He held out his hand and formed three dice escape cars. ?We?ll drive there.? Roy scoffed. ?How do you expect us to get there in time with just these?? Damien smirked. ?You should know, since I can control dice, I can control how fast the cars go.? Damien picked up Katherine and threw her in the passenger seat of his car. ?You better hurry up.? The pirate captain smirked. ?Pfff, Fine.? Roy hoped into the driver?s seat of one, Aaron taking the passenger seat.

?Then I?ll-? Marcus headed for the drivers seat of the third. ?Don?t think so star boy.? Alex pointed his cannon at the star man. ?Right, you drive.? He laughed and switched to the passengers side. ?You ready?? Damien asked. ?Ready. Ready.? He nodded. ?I?ll only be controlling the wheels, try to stay within a 10 meters. I don?t know how well I?ll be able to control three cars.? Roy just gripped the steering wheel. ?Just start the damn-? VROOM!!!!!!!!! The cars took off with great speed. ?W?WHOA!? Marcus held onto his seat. ?You can make it go this fast!?? He laughed. ?We?ll be there in a few hours. I can only hope we?re not too late.?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 7, 2010)

*Derrick...*

The island has been completely overflown by lava...Back at where the Circus of Death once stood the last survivor as well as the cause of the massacre shakily stands in the center of his mess. His jacket, t-shirt, shoes, and most of the legs of his jeans have been destroyed. He takes a step forward, wearing nothing but the remains of his jeans and his trademark yellow sunglasses...

Then another, and another, he slowly begins to move. His eyes are barely open, and he is clearly nearing unconsciousness but he continues forward, lava stil leaking from his body. As he takes each step another spurt of lava fires out, crashing on top of the island's shell of hardened magma. 

He continues forward, leaking lava from his entire body, and it continuing to spurt out after every slow, painful step. After hours of snail paced travel he reaches where the edge of the island once was, it has now been expanded due to the excess lava pouring off the sides. He continues to walk until he finally reaches the newly formed end of the island. He looks into the distance, the deep blue sea in front of him, his swaying side to side until he finally crashes forward into the water, the excess lava he leaks forming a makeshift raft preventing him from plummeting into the ocean. 

The waves take the pirate captain out to sea, his eyes barely still open. The last thing the barely conscious man sees is an orchid, floating in the sea. And with that his eyes close, his destination up to the sea...

*With the Devil's Luck Pirates...*

They had been racing through the island for an hours, and it had been quite the challenge, "This isn't too bad..." BAM! Alex rams his car into Roys' side, "Yea because you're goin' so damn slow," Roy stares him down, "Actually seeing how Damien is controlling our cars wheels we're going the same speed..." he says poking his head out of the side of the car.

"Why not a race then!" he says ramming into Alex's side, "Uh didn't you just hear me, a race would be impossible because-" "Bring it Sword Boy!" he says before they slam into each other again, "Don't fight it pal, the race is on!" Marcus says with a chuckle.

For the next hour they stood at a stand still...obviously...but they both had determined faces on, "This is stupid..." Aaron says with a facepalm, "You're right," Alex says pulling out his cannon and holding it aimed at Roy with one hand on the trigger and one on the wheel, "Whoa! This is a little too close for me!" he says as the cannon hovers over his lap.

"Two can play at that game!" he shouts drawing his blade with one hand and grabbing the wheel with the other, "What are you idiots doing!" Katherine shouts from the front car, "Did you forget what we're here for!" The cars begin to slow, and they all look up to see the burning castle in front of them, "That's why we're here..."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 7, 2010)

The Devil's Luck Pirates-

They stood at the front of the gate to the market area, they could see the castle burning in the distance. There was only one group who would do that here. "You guys ready." Damien adjusted his jacket and his fedora. "We've got one hell of a gamble coming up. If anyone of you loses, I swear i'll haunt you." Roy pushed past his captain. "Just shut up already, We already agreed to come here didn't we." Alex soon followed. "Leave it to the demolition expert." Alex smirked. "Grr... Like i'd be shown up by those jackass's!" Katherine follows behind. "We should at least come up with a plan!" Aaron follows behind them. "Pff...They're all a bunch of idiots." Damien smiles lightly. 

"You got yourself one hell of a crew cap." Marcus places his hand on Damien's shoulder. "I know. Almost feel bad for cheating to get them in the crew." With that Damien walked forward. "Hey! But you didn't cheat me with that card trick right Damien? right? OI! WHY WONT YOU RESPOND!" The Devil's Luck pirates all entered the burning market district. There were many people lying on the ground, not all dead, but they were all injured. "Alex, Marcus, I'll leave this place to you." The two nodded. "Hell yeah, Time to rampage." He took out his pistols and started to shoot down Zero's fodder.

The rest of the crew continued onward into the entertainment district of the town. "Katherine, Aaron you guys stay here and take care of this place!" they nodded and broke away from the remaining two. As Damien and Roy rushed forward into the residential area, up a hundred foot flight of steps, Roy didn't even need to be told. He broke away from Damien and began to cut down the fodder. "Thanks." Damien broke away, heading for the last flight of stairs, the ones that led to the castle. "Knowing that bastard, he left his top men keep an eye out on these idiots, He'd want them to search for any valuables and make sure the key wasn't hidden in the town." 

Looking up, the castle slowly became closer and closer. "Which means, He's in the castle himself... I'll show that bastard...."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 7, 2010)

*Royal Marine Barracks*

Zagrov perked up as he listened to Prince begin to talk about his uncle.

"Lt. Karl Smirnov was an enormous asshole, but he was an incredibly strong marine and one of the toughest and meanest sons of bitches I've ever met..."

He didn't really listen to much more of what Prince said because to be mentioned in the same breath as Zane Garrick was enough for him. 

"*I will be better than him*" Zagrov said when Prince was done
"*Maybe I'll try to be less of an asshole*" Zagrov said with a smile

Kashu stood back and listened to the two marines talk but she was slightly irritated. She hated to wait, she was a very impatient person in her normal day to day life. That amused Zagrov to no end, in a fight she could stand still until she collapsed of hunger waiting for an enemy to move. If you asked her to wait for for one minute she would get irritated. 

"_Zagrov Smirnov this is unacceptable_" she began breaking the mood in the room
"_We cannot be kept waiting this long_"
"_It is a blatant disrespect_" she said shaking her head
"*You shouldn't be so impatient*" Zagrov said in a relaxed voice
"*The meeting will start soon*" he said raising his hand

He was getting slightly irritated himself but doing anything to sabotage his chances of serving in TFAJ was completely out of the question. He may have gone so far as to allow someone else to guard Kashu. The relation ship they had was strange, according to the world government he was her body guard, but according to her tribe she was to guard him until she was finished her observance. They were in essence guarding each other, he was sure after the stories he told her about the New World that she would never leave his side until she was able to see a Shichibukai battle with her own eyes or see a Yonku or an admiral fight each other. At the rate they were going they might be together for ever. He decided to tease he a bit, her culture was weird in the sense that things which should have annoyed people made her laugh.

"*Hey Kash, why don't you come have a seat?*"
"*Your legs must be tired*" 
"_Zagrov Smirnov you are too funny_" she said with a tiny smile
"_Implying that my feet could get tired from just standing around_" 

Zagrov laughed and turned to the woman in the room he knew nothing about other than the fact she was probably a swordsman and she had on a nice suit.

"*So Miss*"
"*I can only assume a few things about you, but I hate assumptions*"
"*Zagrov Smirnov, as you may probably know by now*"
"*This is my friend*" he said gesturing toward Kashu

Who didn't respond much more than a nod of the head

"*Tell us a little bit about you*" he said looking right into her eyes


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

*Lal*

Lal flew over the water towards Paix island, which was slowly becoming larger and larger as it appeared over the horizon. She grinned, holding on for dear life an praying that the little dinghy wouldn't break apart from the force being exerted on it. 

It was only when she was about half a minute away from the boat that she noticed it. Squinting her eyes against the wind, she saw a large galley heading in the same direction she was. She waved towards it, and to her surprise a boy appeared over the railing. 

Lal slid back in surprise, which had the unfortunate side effect of sending her dinghy careening. It tipped wildly, and Lal desperately tried to move to the other end, but ended up slipping out of the little boat all together.

With a shrill, mechanical screech, the jet dial launched the small dinghy into the air, spinning it like a top. It crashed into the water and tore off in a random direction, leaving Lal submerged in water and really, really pissed off.

Lal broke to the surface, swearing loudly, and looked forlornly off at the dinghy. ""Crap. Now I need a new jet dial."

She glanced up at the boy, who was still staring down at her. She sighed. her head hurt. She wanted something to eat. "Well don't just stand there like an idiot! Help me up!"


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 7, 2010)

-With Patches Bobossa-
He just got done escaping the angry marines and avenging his family and friends. Overall it was a good day and the day wasn't even over yet. Although there was one hole in Patches' plan. He had to get all the way to a different island in a canoe. He was sure he could rise to the challenge.
Row! Row! Row! Row! Row! Row! Row! He shouted over and over again as if he were a viking with multiple people rowing, Only around 18 bajillion more! Row! Row! Row! Row! Row! He just continued to row without stop.
-2 hours later-
Patches was exhausted. He rowed as much as possible and couldn't bare to row anymore. He just had to hope that the currents would bring him in the correct direction. He was on his back, barley keeping his eyes open. However something quickly made him alert. A seagull landed on his body and was pecking on his face.
Stop it you stupid bird! I'm not food! ...Oh wait, I am. Carry on, Patches said to the bird, about to stand and retaliate against the bird but remembering that being eaten was his purpose in life.
-A half hour later-
Now 20 or 30 birds were taking turns feasting on Patches. He would just regenerate all that he was losing and it didn't hurt him. Overall it didn't bother him. However a large bird, the biggest one Patches had ever seen, watched from above. It counted its prey. 30 servings of seagull, desert, and a canoe for character. He swooped down and swallowed everything in a single bite.
-3 hours later-
Patches refused to be digested alive. He grabbed on to the sides of the bird's esophagus and held on for dear life. After three hours he decided he couldn't stand being inside of a bird anymore and he took a leap of faith, jumping out of the bird's throat to fall and let destiny decide if he was to live or die. He lived. The bird happened to be over an island. When he hit the ground he shattered into a bunch of pieces, but he just grew back and lived.


----------



## Candy (Jun 8, 2010)

- On the Foo Fighter, next to paix island (James Ray)


It seems that james' voice had surprised the girl, her dingy was skidding out of control. The dingy continued to skid out of control, but it was going out of control towards the Foo Fighter. None the less, james simply stood there nonchalantly as if he knew the dingy would stop right before it hit the ship.

The dingy did stop, but not before flipping its owner into the water. The girl fell into the water, james chuckled. Suddenly the dingy went up in the air  and something flew off the end of it. That small shell shaped thing started to skid out of sight It seems I wont be able to examine that curious invention Thought james to himself.

"*Well don't just stand there like an idiot! Help me up!*" said the girl. James smiled "But of course" He then spread his arms out of the way of his chest "Room Room no mi, Ladder!" a ladder came out of james' room and clacked its way down the hull of the Foo Fighter down to the girl. "Though next time you say something, please say it with a bit more respect" James grinned at the girl "That is, if you plan to come aboard the ship of the Everlong Pirates"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 8, 2010)

*Derrick...*

He slowly opened his eyes, his head was killing him, as well as the rest of his body. He slowly began to rise from his position laying on his back when he noticed his arms were tied down, "What the..." he looks over and his legs are tied down too, "What the hell is this!"

He looks around, he's in a small wooden building, not much furniture, but _a lot_ of tools and machinery around, "Cool it," a figure says from the shadows. Derrick looks over at the figure and sees nothing but a light with smoke coming from it, and a pair of piercing eyes.

"Well whoever the hell you are you're not too bright..." his skin begins to steam, "I can burn through this shit no problem," he says as he begins to pour lava from his arms and onto his restraints. He looks to see that it has had no success, "I'm no fool boy," a hulking shark steps out of the darkness, his arms replaced by two large mechanical ones. In one of these arms he's holding a newspaper, and on the front cover is Derrick's face, "I'm not stupid enough to let a big time criminal sit in my house without proper restraints. Especially one that can burn an entire island to nothing..." he says pointing to another picture of the island Derrick had came from, and it was completely engulfed in lava.

Derrick's eyes grow wide behind his trademark yellow sunglasses as it all comes back to him. He falls back onto his back and stares at the ceiling, "First off, why aren't you terrified of the giant shark with robot arms...Everyone else sure as hell seems to be. And secondly, care to explain why the newly famed Crimson Fist destroyed an island..." 

Derrick ignores him and continues to look off into space...What happened to his crew? Did they get killed in his destruction? Did he finish off the Shichibukai? But there were two things that he did know...He had lost two crewmates...And that it was all his fault...

"Hey, I'm talkin' to ya pal!" the shark shouts, "Please, I've seen much more frightening things...And I destroyed that island...because I was too weak..." he says emotionlessly. Fuka looks at him confused, "You destroyed an island...and you're sayin' you're too weak?"

"That's right...And why'd you save me...You should have just left me to die at sea..." Fuka carefully took out his cigar with his mechanical hands and points it at Derrick, "I'd just read you're lil' article in the paper and figgad there was more to the story than the marine's version, this way I get the full scoop. But maybe I should've let ya die, any idea how many people you killed in you're little hissy fit!"

"No...And I don't give a shit. There were only two deaths on that island that I cared about..." he says staring at the ceiling. 

*Aboard the Damnation...*

Commander Pride sits in his office, leaning back in his chair while his crew does who knows what. The marine has a disgruntled look on his face...His primary target, The Hoax Pirates, had vanished, and it would still be a couple of days before they made it to their next target's location. 

Suddenly his Den Den Mushi began to ring. He kicks up the reciever into his hands, "Commander Pride, whatdya want?" he says rolling his eyes, "Commander Pride, we need you to drop everything you're doing and handle a serious new threat..." his eyes perked up, "Oh? That sounds right up my alley..."

"A Pirate Captain named Derrick Crimson and his crew, The Crimson Fist Pirates, must be eliminated. The crew has recently done battle with one of the Royal Shichibukai, looted a town, and then their Captain destroyed the island this all took place on," Pride rubs his chin and begins to grin, "This sounds like it'll be fun...They seem to be very dangerous targets, and things could easily get out of hand. A battle with them could result in many casualties," as he says this his grin grows wider and more twisted, knowing very well that his crew would be one the one's causing the majority of the deaths.

"Yes...It is unfortunate but they can't be left unatained to...And equally you and you're crew are the closest high ranking marines in the area..." he says the last part quietly, "What was that now?"

"Oh nothing!" they shout nervously, "Must be picking up some other transmission. I'll send over the details of the crew, bounty posters, and their last known location, "Right...Pride out."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 8, 2010)

*Skypiea/ With Feroy*
Feroy lay sprawled out on the ground in the training field. The Hoax Pirate Captain was heavily breathing and he looked fatigued beyond his years. Though, he had a smile upon his face. 

"I-I-I did it!" Feroy said triumphantly from the ground. 

Sky Monk Doyo stood before Feroy with a satisfied look, "Yes, you did! Very good Feroy!" Doyo said helping the Hoax Pirate back to his feet.

"DOYO-SAN!!! THE WHITE BERETS 'ELITE UNIQUE SQUAD' HAS BEEN RELEASED!!!!" One of the other monks said approaching Doyo. 

Doyo nodded accordingly, "As I expected. Feroy, it's time for us to head directly for the White Beret HQ! Gather the rest of the sky monks, quickly!" Doyo ordered, the other monk running off.

"I can't do any fighting in this condition!" Feroy protested. 

"I'm afriad you don't have a choice! Now get up!" Doyo said. "Rekel's in for a rude awakening."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 8, 2010)

Parade Gourge-

"Hmm~" Kurokarasu looked at the hard magma surface of the island. "Did Dokeshi survive?" He asked one of the marines. "Yes, He was the one who reported the looting and the magma." Kuro nodded. "Was he injured?" They shook their head. "No sir, He made it out without any injuries, he said he managed to kill two members of the crew and weaken at least five others before the captain went crazy." Kurosighed. "Who's on detail for this?" The man gulped. "Well?" Kuro asked again. "It's... The Shichizaigou sir..." Kuro made a tar chair and sat down. "Sigh.... Things will be getting so much more complicated with that group on the job...."

BOOOM!!! "Oh?" Kuro turned his back. "Hey, I'm lookin for this cute lil thing, goes by the name Jasmine. You seen her?" Joseph Rodgers stood in the middle of the magma surface, cloak blowing in the wind. "Ho my... If it isn't the famous Rodgers..." Kurokarasu slowly stood up. "Hmm... Sorry to say, but she's not here." Joseph held his hips and sighed. "Man~ I came all the way this way just to see her too... Jeez... That girl always makes me worry." He rubbed the back of his head. "S...sir... Should we capture him!" The marines rush forward. 

"Oi, I've done my piece with the world, no need to go all helter skelter on me." He waved his hand and started to walk off. "Rodgers, You abandoned the marines ten years ago. You were one of my favorites you know." Kurokarasu spoke out. "I liked you too Shiwo. I remember when you swore Drake in as Captain." Kuro's eyes shot open. "Don't worry." He looked back. "I took care of him for you and the others." With that, he waved one last time. "It was nice to reminisce, but i've gotta get goin, Paegun and the others are waiting for me at home."

"I'll leave you alone for now Rodgers, as a kindness for your years of service. But next time we meet, i will capture you without hesitation." Joseph smirked. "You just try it old man." With that, he vanished into thin air. "Heh... So he can do that now huh?" Kuro sighed. "Hmm~ What a troubling day...."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 8, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Mariejois...*
> Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens sipped a glass of wine, sitting back leisurely on the couch within her posh quarters. Such accommodations simply weren't possible to have on just a Vice Admiral's salary, but she came from a rich merchant family, and had friends in high places. She stared at Arkins through her unnaturally bright green eyes as he buttoned his shit up and threw his hooded vest over his shoulders. As usual his face was nigh unreadable even to her. Clemens couldn't help but be proud of the grim faced Marine, or rather proud of her eye for talent. She had plucked Arkins straight out the Academy and honed his innate hatred of evil into a blade of justice.
> 
> "I am proud of you," Clemens told him with a beaming smile, perhaps more to do with the wine then anything else.
> ...



Clemens crashed back into her couch and began to relax, however she was not alone, "It's truly a shame," a familiar voice rings through her ears.

The figure steps out of the shadows and reveals himself...



*Eric Jager
CP9 Leader
Former Member of Taskforce Absolute Justice​*
His wild brown hair has grown longer and wilder over the years, though he has a more controlled look to him than he did so long ago. Cleaned up in the usual CP9 suit attire as opposed to his former semi-sloppy marine uniform.

"Taskforce Absolte Justice sure has fallen over the years," he says with a shake of his head, "The only remaining member being Prince and he's accompanied by a group of young fools barely more mature then he is..."

"Though you seem to have taken a liking to their new leader..." he says taking a stroll through her room, observing her decorations and high class furniture, "I'd say I'm most dissappointed in you, I thought my former student was to be the first Female Admiral," he says scoring in two taunts to the Vice Admiral in the same breath.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

*Lal*

"That is, if you plan to come aboard the ship of the Everlong Pirates"

Lal sighed to herself. More pirates of course.

She eyed the ladder suspiciously; the boy was obviously a devil fruit user. But what devil fruit...Lal pulled her goggles over her eyes and began typing on her wrist computer.

_Computer, cross reference [Room Room fruit] with marine devil fruit database._

After a few moments pause, the following message appeared on her goggles: *Error #2615 Database unable to be accessed. please try again shortly.*

Lal knocked her head against the side of the ship and climbed up the latter.

"Sorry," She said, stepping over the railing. I've had kind of a rough day." She stuck out her hand in greeting. "My name's Lal. Lal Marion."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 8, 2010)

*The New World...*

_The __Dragon's Heart _ floats along the sea, an island not too far in front of it. The Dragon Emperor stands at the head of the ship, staring down the island, his cloak blowing in the wind, "We've got word from Angela," his first mate Roy informs him. 

*"About time that bitch got back to us..."* Typhon says twirling one of his knives in his fingers, "She's located the slaves, they majority of them are being stationed at the west side of the island," Tatsu nods, "Good, we'll move in now. Kodachi, you'll assist Angela in freeing the slaves and dealing with any guards there due to you're style being the least destructive..."

He turns to his cousin and Typhon, "We'll be dealing with the main forces on the other side of the island," Typhon lets loose a wild grin, *"So we'll get to run wild,"* he nods, "But keep your eyes open...There could still be some slaves on the other half of the island, and _no _ innocense are harmed...Understood?" he says sternly.

*"Yea yea...Lets just get goin',"* he says leaping from the ship all the way to the edge of the island, "Roy, drop off Kodachi and then meet back up with us," Roy nods, strapping his blade onto his back and sprouting two large orange feathered wings, "Hop on cowboy," he says to the swordsmen who leaps onto his back, grabbing his blade handle as they take off at incredible speeds.

Tatsu watches the scene before taking off. Roy flies high over the west side of the island and he can see the small dot that is his swordsmen, the former Knight of Tensei, dropping from the sky and landing in a giant cloud of dust. The orange spec that is his first mate can be seen blasting off towards the other side of the island, where a mass of figures can be seen surrounding the tiny black dot that is Typhon.

Tatsu takes a deep breath, "Back to fighting the good fight," he says removing his red cloak and sprouting his two massive dragon wings from his back before taking off with such force that the ship begins to submerge but pops back up seconds later. 

*On the Island...*

Typhon has been joined by Roy, and the two stand nonchalantly as the mass of slavers surround them, "Who the hell do you two think you are!" one shouts, "Lets cut these suckers up," one says anxiously holding his blade. However one of them is not so excited...After noticing a massive shadow hovering over them he looks up and sees..."D-D-DRAAAAAAGON!" he shouts in fear.

*"What!?!"* they all shout before a massive dragon's foot crashes on top of 1/4 of the men, *"Bah, already stealin' some of the fun,"* Typhon complains, *"Guess I'll get in this,"* he says, growing black fur all over his body and eventually growing into a massive three headed cerberus, "Might as well join in the fun you big show offs," Roy says taking his full pheonix form and hovering above the two giants, his wing span rather impressive in itself but nothing compared to the two beasts, though after letting off a few flames from his wings he fills the men with fear as well.

"T-t-t-that's the Yonkou Tatsu! The Dragon Emperor!" one of the few men who aren't paralyzed by fear shouts, "A-And his crew, the Demon Hound Typhon!" another says backing up slowly but he's scorched by some of the excess flames from Roy's flapping wings, "And Roy "The Pheonix" Brimtale..." he says, tears welling in his eyes, "W-why...WHY US!"

"You know why..." The massive dragon says before letting off a massive blaze of fire from it's mouth, scorching the defenseless men around his feet.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 8, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *The New World...*
> 
> _The __Dragon's Heart _ floats along the sea, an island not too far in front of it. The Dragon Emperor stands at the head of the ship, staring down the island, his cloak blowing in the wind, "We've got word from Angela," his first mate Roy informs him.
> 
> ...



BOOM~BOOM~BOOM~~~~ "Oi, Joseph! I got this side covered!" A voice shouts. "Good goin, I've got this side under control." Two figures appear on either side of Tatsu. One sporting a white ninja's outfit, the other Joseph Rodgers. "BOOOM!!! "I love your work Kama!" Joseph chuckles. Suddenly, Hundreds of men go flying into the air, their clothes shredded. "And here comes the fairy!" Joseph smirked. "IT'S A PERFECTLY.... It's a perfectly acceptable fighting style... We've been OVER THIS THE LAST TEN YEARS!" bolt shouts. "Sorry, I couldn't hear you over the sound of me being awesome." Joseph smirked, firing off a wave of cannon balls. "I hate you sometimes Joe." Bolt rubbed his temples. 

"Where's Jason?" Joseph asked. "He's taking care of the slaves as we speak." Joseph nodded. "Good, good." Joseph put his fingers to his lips and let out a big whistle. "Alright! Come on Breeze! Shocker!" Suddenly, Two very large flying creatures showed up carrying a massive crate. "Get the slaves into the crate! have Eve and Hana ride on Breeze and Boltie." Bolt blinked. "What the hell is that things name anyways?" Joseph shrugged. "IT'S NAME IS THUNDER!" Jason shouts. "OOh... that's right... Stupid." Joseph smirked.


----------



## Candy (Jun 8, 2010)

- On the Foo Fighter

The girl waited a few moments before climbing the ladder, to james it seems as if she as looking at wrist watch of sorts. Eventually though, she began to climb the ladder. When she  was about to get to the top, he stepped back a little to give her some room. As she let go of the ladder, james quickly said "Room," The ladder flew back where it had come from.

James looked at the girl, she was young. And she was wearing goggles, Why would someone wear goggles out at sea james thought to himself. "*Sorry,*" Said the girl as the crested she edge of the ship where james was leaning." *I've had kind of a rough day.*" She then stuck out her hand in greeting. "My name's Lal. Lal Marion." James put his hand out and grasped the and, and shook it. "My name is Dr. James Ray. Im sorry you have had a rough day, if you want to find some open quarters, then just ask around." James dropped his hand that was just now shaking lal's hand into the pocket of his stolen marine jacket "But before you go, I need to ask you a few things. I cant have a stranger walk my ship, things could happen" 

James sharpened his gaze down at lal "Who are you? What are you doing out here? And what might be your profession?" said james.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jun 9, 2010)

"You." she said pointing at Logan "We're leaving now." "Wait" he said quickly listening very carefully, "There here" Nymphadora said "What the hell are yo....?" finally she knew what they were talking about, she could hear screams from the distance. Logan was the first out the door "Stupied fool." as her and Paine followed him. The streets were empty and filled with silence. Then three PSICOM's found them.

"YOU THREE HANDS IN THE FUCKING AIR!!!" one yelled, as Paine and Logan were ready to fight Nymphadora stopped them. "You two get moving." she ordered "Look lady I know you can fight but let us handle this." "Let's go." Paine said "What? Your not serious." "Don't underestimate her." "WERE NOT GOING TO TELL YOU TWICE!" he yelled pointing his gun with the others, Logan saw that the old women wouldn't be taken out by a couple of kids "Fine." he agreed leaving with Paine

"FIRE!!!" but Nymphadora was quick and the only thing paine and Logan could hear was the screams of PSICOMS soldiers


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 9, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> BOOM~BOOM~BOOM~~~~ "Oi, Joseph! I got this side covered!" A voice shouts. "Good goin, I've got this side under control." Two figures appear on either side of Tatsu. One sporting a white ninja's outfit, the other Joseph Rodgers. "BOOOM!!! "I love your work Kama!" Joseph chuckles. Suddenly, Hundreds of men go flying into the air, their clothes shredded. "And here comes the fairy!" Joseph smirked. "IT'S A PERFECTLY.... It's a perfectly acceptable fighting style... We've been OVER THIS THE LAST TEN YEARS!" bolt shouts. "Sorry, I couldn't hear you over the sound of me being awesome." Joseph smirked, firing off a wave of cannon balls. "I hate you sometimes Joe." Bolt rubbed his temples.
> 
> "Where's Jason?" Joseph asked. "He's taking care of the slaves as we speak." Joseph nodded. "Good, good." Joseph put his fingers to his lips and let out a big whistle. "Alright! Come on Breeze! Shocker!" Suddenly, Two very large flying creatures showed up carrying a massive crate. "Get the slaves into the crate! have Eve and Hana ride on Breeze and Boltie." Bolt blinked. "What the hell is that things name anyways?" Joseph shrugged. "IT'S NAME IS THUNDER!" Jason shouts. "OOh... that's right... Stupid." Joseph smirked.



Tatsu stopped his attacks and looked around at the tiny figures below causing their little explosions. He takes a closer look and spots one familiar face. 

He begins to detransform, the massive beast he once was slowly shrinking into his average sized, silver haired human form. However his chef has a different thought, *"Who the hell do you all think you are! I barely wana' share these fuckers with these two let alone a bunch of fools like you!"* the massive Cerberus roars before crashing down one of his massive paws but they scatter just in time.

"Typhon, that's enough..." he says to the beast, who is now countless times larger than him, "They aren't worth the effort it would take to scrape them off the bottom of you're feet."

As the others finish up the remaining slavers Tatsu approaches the former marine, "Joseph Rodgers...You think you can hide for 10 years and then come and interrupt my operation? We have a tight knit group here, the five of us have freed countless slaves, and I'm afraid there's no room here for cowards."

He walks past Rodgers to join his other two crew members, "And order you're pets back, I have my people freeing the slaves as we speak, and having them there will only risk casualties. That is why we kept our monsters on this side of the island..." he looks around at the hundreds of bodies that rest around him, "Things have been taken care of here, so feel free to crawl back into your hole."

*Devil's Luck Pirates...*

Marcus and Alex continue to shoot down the opponents one by one, Alex with his pistols and Marcus firing star blasts from his finger tips. The last opponent's body falls to the ground right in front of them, "So where're the big guns," Alex says reloading.

"Something seems off..." Marcus says looking around. All of a sudden BOOM! BOOM! BOOM! The bodies of the men they had shot down began blowing up one after another, "What the hell?!"

They dive out of the way of the explosions but they end up seperated. Marcus looks around anxiously when a red orb rolls in front of him. BOOM! It explodes but Marcus has formed a Vegas and flown to the sky, "So you were the one causing those explosions?"

He asks the Dark Riders crew's Head Problem Solver, Shi as he appears out of the shadows, "Correct," Marcus' face grows serious, "You strapped bombs to you're own crew mates...?" 

"Correct again. They were to be triggered when they fall, making the best of their worthlessness," Marcus clenches his fist but then relaxes them and takes a sigh of relief, "Thank goodness...I wasn't sure if I'd be able to beat you," Shi tilts his head in confusion, "But now that I know you're _that_ kind of crew...I've got no choice but to destroy you."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 9, 2010)

*With the Crimson Fist Pirates...*

They arrive at Chalke Island, still seriously damaged from their previous fights as well as the beating recieved by Dokeshi, but Maob had repaired most of the major injuries. They all meet on the main deck of the ship, though their large crimson colored ship feels empty...Missing the playfulness of Jace, having Albert up in the crow's nest, keeping an eye on everything, and their Captain and the high spirits that came along with his presense. 

Though spirits were low among all but Hachi had to do his best to bring them together, "Alright look everyone...I'm sure we all need to clear our heads and deal with all the crap that we've gone through, so lets split up and restock," by splitting them up..."But remember, we don't know how far our names and details of our new crimes have spread, so keep a low profile."

"Fine by me," Dante says rolling his eyes and hoping off the ship and into town. Vince lights up a cigarette and leaves without a word. Hachi and Jasmine are next, and after Maob departs only Maxi is left on the _Crimson Sea Dweller..._

She looks off into sea, "Derrick...Where are you..." a gust of wind blows by and she shakes her head, her blonde hair waving wildly, "What're you thinking...This'll work fine," she lifts her head, "Yes, this is perfect," she pulls out a Den Den Mushi from her bag and clutches it in her hands, "He could be fine...Yes, I'm sure he's fine," she says putting the device away, "I'll wait it out," she says before making her way into town.

*With the Shichizaigou...*

Pride has informed the crew of their new mission and is observing the crew's bounty posters as they speak. He holds out Jace and Albert's posters, "Seems these two have been taken care of," he says disinegrating them with his red aura.

He then eyes the rest of the posters, "They look like a bunch of idiots," he says flipping through them. He stops as he spots two females among the crew, "Oh, that reminds me," he says flipping around. He tosses the crew the posters savor the two with the woman on them and then heads down below.

He eventually reaches a room shrouded in darkness, as he enters he flips on the lights to reveal a dungeon like room. He approaches one section that contains a glass box, but inside the box is complete darkness. He hits a button on the wall, "So Lust, have you learned your lesson?"

A weak moan comes from the darkness filled box, "Guess I can give you the light back," he says flipping a switch, causing the box to light up and it reveals a bloody, beaten, and aged beyond his years dark skinned man chained to the walls.

He hits another button and the bonds unlock sending him crashing to the floor, "I'll have Envy prepare you a meal, I'm sure you're starving after...well how long has it been? Since that little run in with those little girls where you violated orders and attacked _me_ *you're commanding officer...*" he says ferociously.

"Now, you're never going to do that again now, correct?" Lust uses all of his energy to nod weakly, "Very good. Now rest up, we've got another mission coming up...I think you'll like this one..." Lust looks up weakly, "We've got orders to eliminate an entire pirate crew."

He holds out two bounty posters, belonging to "Jasmine Rodgers" and "Maxima Cortez." Lust's eyes perk up, "And no one cares about what happens to pirates before they die..." the half dead Lust lets out a small grin, "Yea, I thought you'd be happy..." he says with a crooked grin before leaving the drooling marine alone in his former cell.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 9, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Tatsu stopped his attacks and looked around at the tiny figures below causing their little explosions. He takes a closer look and spots one familiar face.
> 
> He begins to detransform, the massive beast he once was slowly shrinking into his average sized, silver haired human form. However his chef has a different thought, *"Who the hell do you all think you are! I barely wana' share these fuckers with these two let alone a bunch of fools like you!"* the massive Cerberus roars before crashing down one of his massive paws but they scatter just in time.
> 
> ...



Joseph smirked. "Look at you, Big Ol' Yonkou now, thinkin you're in charge of the world. I came here of my own free will." He turned his back to Tatsu and looked up. "I've been doing more then waiting in my hole Tatsu, I've been thinking, I've been training in silence and i've been working on something big. My brother is in on it and i've been trying to get a hold of my dad, but it's not working out so well." He turned back to Tatsu. "But i need more allies, Stronger allies. We can't do this on our own despite how badly i've tried." 

He tossed Tatsu a bundled piece of parchment. "I used my old marine connections to find slave trading posts and outlets around the first half of the grandline. I've got about a 55% completed map of them right there. I have the money for supplies, I have the strength to lead. But i need more men, I can't destroy the pillars on my own, I've tried, We've only managed a few islands but it's getting to be too hard. We've had to act in secret, manipulating things from the shadows, the world government has too much on me and i can't afford to blow my cover so soon."

He thinks back to a few moments ago. "Sigh... I probably did though, luckily it was that man... He's a good guy." Joseph then looked at Tatsu with serious eyes. "I wont leave, I wont backdown, My holes become too crowded and i want out to breathe the fresh air again. so, yay or nay tatsu, i know we had our problems in the past, but i want you to know one thing." His eyes changed to an even more determined glow. "When all is said and done, i'm the reason you're here right now. you owe me this much."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 9, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Joseph smirked. "Look at you, Big Ol' Yonkou now, thinkin you're in charge of the world. I came here of my own free will." He turned his back to Tatsu and looked up. "I've been doing more then waiting in my hole Tatsu, I've been thinking, I've been training in silence and i've been working on something big. My brother is in on it and i've been trying to get a hold of my dad, but it's not working out so well." He turned back to Tatsu. "But i need more allies, Stronger allies. We can't do this on our own despite how badly i've tried."
> 
> He tossed Tatsu a bundled piece of parchment. "I used my old marine connections to find slave trading posts and outlets around the first half of the grandline. I've got about a 55% completed map of them right there. I have the money for supplies, I have the strength to lead. But i need more men, I can't destroy the pillars on my own, I've tried, We've only managed a few islands but it's getting to be too hard. We've had to act in secret, manipulating things from the shadows, the world government has too much on me and i can't afford to blow my cover so soon."
> 
> He thinks back to a few moments ago. "Sigh... I probably did though, luckily it was that man... He's a good guy." Joseph then looked at Tatsu with serious eyes. "I wont leave, I wont backdown, My holes become too crowded and i want out to breathe the fresh air again. so, yay or nay tatsu, i know we had our problems in the past, but i want you to know one thing." His eyes changed to an even more determined glow. "When all is said and done, i'm the reason you're here right now. you owe me this much."



"Get one thing straight Rodgers, I am the reason I am here right now...The few people I have to thank have gone their seperate ways..." visions of his former crew members...Shin...Annie...Alph...Jesse...flash through his head.

"One dive into the ocean means nothing to me," he says crossing his arms, "As for your plan..." he says opening up the parchment and examining it. As far as he knows it seems legitamite, infact he recalls taking out some of the posts on the map recently.

He looks up at Joseph...He could never put his men under the leadership of this man though... "I have a formidable army in waiting, some working the shadows and other preparing to be called upon...But we are still no match for the World Government," he says looking away as he says the last part, gritting his teeth.

"Not too long ago me and my four top men stood against Two Marine Admirals and Four of the Warlords...Though we put up an excellent fight it took some tricky maneuvering for us to escape with our lives," he sighs, "Even with our full forces we would fall short of defeating them...Though I have a few trumps cards I could possibly pull out there is one man that could turn the tides of this battle..." he clenches his fists thinking of turning to him, "The King of the Sea..." he says referring to one of his fellow Yonkou.

He turns his attention back towards the Pirate that stands before him, "If we were to join forces my men and I would not work under you...We've been fighting this war for years and I won't let you crush their morale by stomping your way in here, and I'm afraid they wouldn't follow you anyway..." he pauses, unsure if he'll regret the words that he is about to speak, "Though if you think this plan really has a shot at working...I could give you a Strategic Captain position among my Freedom Fighters, and you could help assist our fight from there."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 9, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Get one thing straight Rodgers, I am the reason I am here right now...The few people I have to thank have gone their seperate ways..." visions of his former crew members...Shin...Annie...Alph...Jesse...flash through his head.
> 
> "One dive into the ocean means nothing to me," he says crossing his arms, "As for your plan..." he says opening up the parchment and examining it. As far as he knows it seems legitamite, infact he recalls taking out some of the posts on the map recently.
> 
> ...



Joseph smirked a little. "I would be happy as long as you are willing to help." With that, he turned towards tatsu and suddenly vanished, then reappeared behind the Yonkou. "I've got some new tricks up my sleeve i hope to show you someday, our last battle was pretty fun ya know?" With a quick whistle, Breeze came flying towards him. "Damn it Joe! I thought we we're going to save the slaves!" Bolt shouts. "New plan, you guys head over to the other side and help out Tatsu's men, They'll need more aid over there getting the slaves out, Breeze and boltion would only be in the way." Bolt and Kama nodded. "What about you Joe?" Kama asked. "Well, Why the hell not have three dragons roaming this sky right?" 

He jumped out and landed on Breeze. *"RAAT!"* Breeze let out a please cry. "Hey girl, you remember what we practiced right? Not to fast, I don't like falling. or being burned..." "*RAAT!!!" *Breeze let out a blast of flame from her mouth and flew up into the sky. "I'll help you out here Tatsu, If you want more then this, I can call in the others. James has been iching for a fight you know."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 10, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Joseph smirked a little. "I would be happy as long as you are willing to help." With that, he turned towards tatsu and suddenly vanished, then reappeared behind the Yonkou. "I've got some new tricks up my sleeve i hope to show you someday, our last battle was pretty fun ya know?" With a quick whistle, Breeze came flying towards him. "Damn it Joe! I thought we we're going to save the slaves!" Bolt shouts. "New plan, you guys head over to the other side and help out Tatsu's men, They'll need more aid over there getting the slaves out, Breeze and boltion would only be in the way." Bolt and Kama nodded. "What about you Joe?" Kama asked. "Well, Why the hell not have three dragons roaming this sky right?"
> 
> He jumped out and landed on Breeze. *"RAAT!"* Breeze let out a please cry. "Hey girl, you remember what we practiced right? Not to fast, I don't like falling. or being burned..." "*RAAT!!!" *Breeze let out a blast of flame from her mouth and flew up into the sky. "I'll help you out here Tatsu, If you want more then this, I can call in the others. James has been iching for a fight you know."



Tatsu paused for a moment, it had been a long time since he had seen any of the Jolly Rodgers, and he didn't know most of them that well in the first place, except for their captain, those two went way back.

"James...Which one is that again? The one with the hammers?" as the Yonkou spoke the air began to feel a little heavier. 

Typhon and Roy had transformed back into their human forms, "What is that?" Roy asks, *"Feels like some decent competition is finally comin..."* he says anxiously.

Suddenly something crashes down in front of them all, "Who said that..." a clearly angered voice says through the dust. As it clears it reveals a man with wild red hair, he wears a red t-shirt that have had it's sleeves ripped off, he has bandage wraps scattered along his arms. On his back he has two blades criss crossed with the handles towards his head, another two criss crossed with the handles towards his legs, and one vertically strapped to his back.

"Oh...The Monkey Swordsmen..." he says rolling his eyes, "Shin used to talk about how he beat you all the time," James darts his eyes towards him, "What! That little pushover! I crushed him on multiple occasions! What happened to that wuss anyway!"

A dark look comes across Tatsu's face as he grips the blade strapped to his back, Divine Dawn, The Smokin' Samurai's original blade, along with some modifications to it.

"Lets just get to this..." he says heading off towards the slaver's headquarters, Typhon and Roy follow right behind him.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 10, 2010)

Merchant Area- Alex The Killer-

"Pff, Damn." Alex put his cannon over his shoulder. "Seems like we're separated." He watched as a massive wall of flame burned between where he was and where Marcus was. "Too bad, Woulda been fun to give that bastard some pay back." He smirked, suddenly he felt a drop run down his cheek. "Hmm?" He put his hand to it and pulled it back, blood.

SPLAT! One of the men's heads exploded. "Heh, I see." Alex put down his cannon, took the riffle from his back and started to aim. "Let's play, Come on." Another shot, Alex turns and finds his target sitting up atop a rather large Armory. "I see you~" Alex returns fire, The man begins to run across building tops. Alex just shakes his head. "You underestimate me fool, you think yer playin with a goody two shoes like the rest of em." He then pulls his cannon back up. 

"But me." He shrugged. "I don't give a darn." BOOOM!!!!! He fires off a round and blows up the next building before Ruger can get to it. "I see." Ruger nods and turns back to Alex. "Let the real game begin." Alex grinned, Firing off another round, BLAM! it's blown out the sky.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 10, 2010)

*The Rebellion is Knocking at the White Berets' door!*

*Skypiea: With Feroy, Doyo, and the Sky Monks*
Feroy Toglory, accompanied by Head Sky Monk Doyo, stood before a gathered army of about seventy Sky Monks, all prepared to combat the White Berets. Feroy no longer had to wear the old, grimy, tathered sky monk robe, he was bestowed one of the Grand Master robes like Doyo-san. It was a golden brown color with a gold medallion embeded in the chest and a red sash around the waist.

Doyo turned towards Feroy and bowed respectively. Feroy did the same. 

"Your progress after just two days is unlike anything I've ever seen before!" Doyo said towards Feroy and loud enough for the other seventy Sky Monks to hear.

"Doyo-san! I mean no disrespect, but how does this blue-sea dweller get to wear the Grand Master uniform?!?!?! I've been a monk for 17 years and I still don't have one!!!" One of the monks complained.

"Feroy is a special case!" Doyo rebutted quickly with a sweat-drop running down his head.

"But he hasn't even mastered the Skypi-" "ANYWAYS! Here's the plan! We've went over this plenty of times before so to prepare for this golden moment, but let's quickly review!" Doyo said standing before his fellow monks.

"We head to the door steps of the White Berets HQ and rush in, full speed ahead! We clear a way for Feroy to reach Rekel and await for him to win!"

"Hopefully........"

"Speak up if you got something to say!" Feroy suddenly said. "If you doubt my ability then come take my place right now."

No one moved.

Feroy smirked, "Though so. Continue Doyo-san."

Doyo nodded, "Right, the only problem is actually making it to the HQ. It's on the highest cloud in Skypiea and only the White Berets can access it since they cut off the beanstalk that grew there." Doyo said thoughtfully.

"I have a plan." Feroy said with a sinister grin. "It's full proof."

"Let's hear it!"

*About an hour later.....*

An abundance of white orbs that were present during Feroy's training floated upwards towards the White Beret HQ. As they reached the top of the large cloud, White Berets that guarded the outside of the HQ gave the White Orbs a bewildred look.

"Ball dials?" One of them said confused. 

"I wonder who did this? I thought we had all the ball dials here?" Another said.

"Either way we gotta get these things outta here." Another said, preparing to walk towards the white orb.

"NOW!!!" Called a voice from within one of the orbs. Doyo and Feroy jumped out of one of the orbs following the other monks jumping out, two at a time, from each orb.

"JUST WHAT IS THIS?!?!?!?!?!?!" One of the White Berets said trying to defend himself from the Sky monks.

"CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGE~!~!~!~!" Doyo yelled in a war cry.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 11, 2010)

With the Crimson Fist pirates.


Moab just watched as one by one the rest of his crew unboarded the ship to go off an look for supplies. As he was about to hop off, he looked back to check the boat one last time because something was missing. The usual atmosphere was gone. As Moab looked back he saw Maxi, staring off into the ocean. Knowing that she wouldn't want to be bothered, he turned on his heel and hopped off the ship onto dry ground.

"Alright, alright. I've got a few things i've gotta do while i'm here. That last little stint with the shikibaka drained me of supplies. Now I need more bandages, antiboidics, pain killers, and needles."

Moab began to walk through the city. The crimson fist pirates had aquired quite a bit of money from their treasure hunt, so the shopping went by fast due to Moab not having to haggle with the merchants. As he began to return to the ship and maybe work up the nerve to suggest to Hachi that they should begin their search for Derrick, Moab saw Vince walking back. Jogging up to the lanky scout, they exchanged greetings and began to walk back to the ship together. After a few minutes of silence, Moab finally got the nerve to bring up the subject that had been on his mind for ahwile. 

"So... uh... were you.... close with Albert or Jace?" Moab managed to spit out.

Vince just kept on walking straight forward just not wanting to talk about the subject.

"I see. Nah it's cool if you don't want to talk about it. It's just that I had this weird dream about everything last night. Basically everything that I saw happened, except at the end, there was this guy covered in black that grabbed Albert's body. Weird right?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 11, 2010)

Pyro said:


> With the Crimson Fist pirates.
> 
> 
> Moab just watched as one by one the rest of his crew unboarded the ship to go off an look for supplies. As he was about to hop off, he looked back to check the boat one last time because something was missing. The usual atmosphere was gone. As Moab looked back he saw Maxi, staring off into the ocean. Knowing that she wouldn't want to be bothered, he turned on his heel and hopped off the ship onto dry ground.
> ...



Vince thought about it in silence after Moab asked if he was close with the two fallen men. Jace had always been a pain in the ass, though he didn't get to experience too much of it seeing how he was one of the newer members he had gotten a full helping. Though he didn't doubt that he would miss the crazed martial artist...He wasn't about to go blowing up any islands but he would always remember the fool.

Albert on the other hand was one of the few sane people aboard the ship, not talking too much, usually just doing his job up in the crow's nest, and assisting the others in battle by watching their backs, sniping opponents from a distance. 

He sighed, though he was a quiet, more distant member of the crew each of them had grown on him, and he didn't plan on losing any more of them. Though what's done is done and that was that.

But the next thing he mentioned struck a chord. He grabbed Moab by his shirt and pulled him in, "What did this guy look like...Did he have weapons on him? Speak up Bomb Boy..."

*With Derrick...*

It had been nearly a day and Derrick hadn't said a word since his last conversation with the fishmen. He had simply looked up at the ceiling through his yellow shades, deep in thought.

"You just gona' lie there till' ya starve to death?" Fuka says, busy at work with something at his little work station.

"...You tied me up dumbass," he spits out towards the shark, "Ah, that's right," he says walking up to the binded pirate. 

He holds out his mechanical arm and the hand retracts into the arm. A buzz saw then comes out of the hole where the hand once was and begins to spin, "Guess it's time to open ya up and see how ya work," he says with a malicious look on his face.

Though Derrick was unphased, "Go ahead..." he says emotionlessly. Fuka goes to bring his saw towards his chest but then pauses, "What?"

"I don't give a shit...But I don't really see the point at starting at the chest..." Fuka stopped the blade from spinning, "What kind of pirate are you? Hell, what kind of man are you?"

"I've never heard of a pirate that would be willing to just give his life away wit out givin' two shits," he then reactivates the blades and slashes his restraints.

Derrick slowly gets up and looks over at the shark, "I was just fuckin' around, tryin' to lighten you up. Guess you're a hopeless case," he heads back to his work station, "A real man wouldn't lose his spirit like this...Even a fish like me knows that."

"Shut the hell up!" he shouts slamming his fists into the metal table he was restrained onto, creating a massive dent in it, "I...I lost two of my nakama! Because I was too weak!" he says, fighting tears.

There is a moment of silence before Fuka finally turns around, "How many nakama in yer crew?" he asks. Derrick looks up, a confused look on his face, "My swordsmen, helmswoman, cook, doctor, navigator, and...enforcer, that makes 6."

"So, you're just gona' abandon six of yer nakama because of one slip up!" he roars, "You can't give up on everything just cause of that, remember what ya still have! It's a Captain's job to be there for his nakama!" he slams his fist into Derrick's stomach and sends him flying through the wall, "I figured a man that blew up an island after losin' two of his men would understand that!"

He stomps out through the hole that he created and heads towards the ocean, grabbing a mass of wood and slinging it over his shoulder, "Where're you going?" Fuka grunts, "I'm buildin' you a ship so you can get back to your crew," Derrick shakes his head in confusion, "What?"

"Ya may be an idiot but I can tell yer close to your friends. And if you're gona' need each other," he says beginning to get to work on the ship. 

He goes to reach for a piece of wood but it is already in his hand. He turns to see Derrick, "Well then we've got some work to do," Fuka grins his wide shark grin, "Now that's more like it! But..." he pushes Derrick back with his massive robot arms, "You'll only slow me down. Go get me some food," Derrick looks at him, offended, "Screw you! You can get your own food!" Fuka sighed, "Wadever, atleast go get yerself some clothes to put on, half a pair a jeans and some goofy shades won't do it."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 12, 2010)

*Jeffry Giacanti

Beware the Yeti!*

A Yeti was taller then most men, standing at approximately twelve feet. It had long, white fur that was both thick and dense enough to keep it warm in even the coldest of waters. Its limbs were long and gangly, with a far reach and large claws capable of ripping apart a man easily. Their teeth were sharp as well, but not sharp as their claws. It had a blue face not covered by fur and red eyes. It also had large feet, which left mini-craters in the snow as they walked.

Or at least that was how the Yeti was described in the book.

No, this Yeti?s features were warped and something about it wasn?t right. It towered above Jeffry, and was tall as a, no, taller then a tree. Its fur was rough and not of the clean white color in the book, but dingy, mangled by the blood that it had been splattered on it. It didn?t stand straight up, but instead had a hunch in its back. Its hands were too the ground, bent awkwardly, and it walked like a gorilla. Its teeth were long to the point that they resembled a saber tooth?s tiger more then anything and colored yellow. The face of the monster was beaten, rippled with muscle, and had many scars on it. It simply didn?t not look normal, no matter which angle it was viewed from. 

The beast let out a monstrous roar, no longer mimicking the voice of a little girl it had most likely killed. The Yeti slammed into the door, trying to squeeze in. However, because of its size, the walls around it had to crumble as well. The more it pushed the more cracks it created. While it was struggling to get through, Jeffry didn?t miss out on the opportunity. 

He launched himself off the ground and began to punch, but remaining afar from the yeti. With every punch, the air around him got hotter and hotter until the punches could be seen. Through this entire move, Jeffry had been shouting four words. ?Monkey Knuckle of the Chariots!? 

The Yeti merely looked up with a slight move of its head, but the attack made contact. It knocked the Yeti back. It didn?t hurt however though. The Yeti merely looked confused. It no doubt wasn?t use to heat. Then it noticed the steam coming off its fur. And then it got mad. The Yeti roared once more, this time so loud that the very structure of the base began to shake. With one wild berserk punch, the Yeti knocked a hole through the wall and stumbled through. 

As bricks fell, Jeffry clambered on to each one of them, using them to clamber on to the Yeti?s back hair. Jeffry grabbed on a particularly thick strand of hair and used it to pull himself up, like it was rope. When he was fully supported on to the beast, Jeffry yanked the hair so hard that the Yeti felt it. The Yeti puffed out steam from its nose and began slapping his back, as if searching for a juicy tick. 

?Trust me, I?m no tick, but, I?ve got a much nastier bite!? He said with a grin that showed off his teeth. 

?Monkey Knuckle of the Chariots!? He shouted and punch directly into the Yeti?s back. The heat was enough to knock the air out of the yeti, and sent him crashing into the ground. Like a tick finished with its food, Jeffry spun off the falling Yeti and hit the ground, rolling before the Yeti could fall him and squash him like a bug. Jeffry stood up, slightly wobbly and asked, ?How didya, like that?? 

When he heard a groan, Jeffry smile grew wider. He started to mock the Yeti, mimicking his stance and making crude, animal noises. He then beat on his chest and said, ?Me is King Yeti!?

From a distance, the cowards, Teofila and her crew watched with clueless expressions on their face. One of them raised a finger and pointed, ?He really is stupid, right?? Teofila didn?t say anything in response to Jeffry?s action, but a smile did inch on to her face. ?Now is our chance. The marine has forgotten about us and the Yeti is down. Grab the treasure, and let?s move!? The men around her nodded and tiptoed into the back, where all the treasures were together. Soon, they would be gone, and away from the marines. 

Jeffry continued on his display of ignorance, dancing and making himself look like a fool. Deciding that his arrogance was justified, he began to dance on the Yeti itself. 

One, two, three?

He said in his head, marking his dance steps as he moved. Then he stumbled slightly. He hadn?t tripped though. The Yeti had moved. The Yeti began to rise once more and Jeffry only had one thing to say about this unfortunate situation. ?Holy shit!? He jumped off the Yeti quickly as he could. The Yeti was starting to stand. This was bad. He had the advantage, but now he was about to lose it. Jeffry wasn?t dumb though. The Yeti was on the ground; which meant, he was still susceptible to Jeffry?s attacks. Jeffry raised his foot and slammed it hard as he could.

As smoke began to gather on the ground he shouted, ?Destroyer Foot of Empty Lanterns!? 

The ground began to boil and gather heat. The Yeti found itself being burned as the ground underneath it suddenly became super-hot. It screamed in agony and Jeffry could see a clearly, burnt back. It was black and the Yeti fell to the ground once more. Jeffry wiped the sweat from his brow which was a result of all that heat being gathered. That and the fact that he nearly wet his pants in fright.

He wasn?t going near the Yeti again, no way. So he leaned against a cavern wall and rolled his sleeve up to pull out the Den Den Mushi, issued too him by the marines. He clicked and began to give his report. He would need backup here soon as possible, possibly to haul the Yeti out of there as well. He also needed to remind them to capture the pirates... 

Jeffry slumped on to the ground and his eyes closed gently. The marines could wait. Sleep couldn?t. Yes, the relaxing comfort of warm arms around his neck as they rubbed him gently, coaxing him into a deep sleep?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 12, 2010)

Hachi-

The samurai sat down at an open cafe, there was a bowl of rice and a glass of tea in front of him. He looked down at the tea and the rice, letting out a sigh, he picked it up and took a small sip. "Did I already tell you, Rice isn't a meal." Dante, sitting directly behind Hachi, cut a piece of fish and placed it in his mouth. "I told you... I like rice." "Tch, Then how come you haven't had a single bite of it in ten minutes?" Hachi sipped at his tea. "It was too hot." He looked down at his rice. "You were the one who wanted to take up the role as captain. You accepted the responsibility. Get over it and act like a man for once."

Hachi quickly turned around. "WHO ARE YOU CALLING NOT A MAN!?" His blade was blocked by Dante's foot. "YOU OBVIOUSLY! IF YOU WERE A MAN YOU WOULD EAT SPICY CURRY!" Dante shouted back. "Shut up! Men are Men and Women are Women! But I'm a Samurai!" He shouts, tossing Dante through a few tables. "AND I'M A CHEF!" Dante shouts back. "THAT DOESN'T MAKE SENSE!" "NO! THE ONE WHO DOESN'T MAKE SENSE IS YOU! SKUNK HEAD!" Hachi swings his blade, but Dante jumps over it. "IF IM A SKUNK HEAD THEN YOU MUST BE A HORSE HEAD!" Dante's eye twitches. "OI! YOU MAKIN FUN OF MY MOHAWK!?" He shouts. "It's not a mowhawk unless it's spiked!" Hachi growls. "I'LL SHOW YOU SPIKED!" Dante spins in the air and heel drops Hachi, The samurai rolls out of the way and let's a piercing strike fly at Dante, the cook blocking with his feet again. "GRRRR!" "GRRR!!!!" 

THWACK!!!!! Both men drop to the ground, lumps forming on their head. "Now calm down, you're interrupting my meal!" Jasmine shouts, in front of her is a table full of empty plates and massive chickens, turkeys, roasts and other meats. "Oi, Oi." Dante rubbed his head and stood up. "Only meat is bad for your health!" He shouts. "Shut up! meat is fine!" Jasmine took a massive bite out of one of the roasts. "Rice is preferable." Hachi responds. "NO! YOU HAVE TO HAVE BALANCE!" Hachi just shook his head. "Forget this, I've had enough of this childish argument." he sheathed his blade and walked away from the others. "What's up his ass?" Dante crossed his arms. "Men are idiots." Jasmine shook her head.


Kaimetsu-


BOOOM!!!! The two swordsman clash, Koroshiya tried to growl but Kaimetsu shouted at him. "GET OUT OF HERE YOU MORON!!!" The samurai gripped his blade with both hands. "Damn it, This bastard... He didn't just attack once, it was four times." Kaimetsu's bones creaked. "Ohohoho! Seems's you're already injured! ah, man! i was lookin forward to a real battle!" Belkim grinned, showing off his teeth. "Even with broken bones." Kaimetsu grinned. "I'll cut open your chest."  Kaimetsu pushed away and slashed with his blade, but Belkim already vanished. "Damn, where did he-" "Behind you." The Samurai turned around, Wide eyed. "Damn it!"


----------



## Pyro (Jun 12, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Vince thought about it in silence after Moab asked if he was close with the two fallen men. Jace had always been a pain in the ass, though he didn't get to experience too much of it seeing how he was one of the newer members he had gotten a full helping. Though he didn't doubt that he would miss the crazed martial artist...He wasn't about to go blowing up any islands but he would always remember the fool.
> 
> Albert on the other hand was one of the few sane people aboard the ship, not talking too much, usually just doing his job up in the crow's nest, and assisting the others in battle by watching their backs, sniping opponents from a distance.
> 
> ...



"Haha don't worry about it man. It was just a dream right? He looked like a ninja. And ninjas don't actually exist right? That's just crazy talk. I mean yeah sure there might be ninja's but they wear so much orange and pink I'm sure you'd be able to spot them from far away. And I don't see any yellow or red. Do you?"

"You said they wore orange and pink. And you're getting off subject."


"Eh, orange and pink, yellow and red, same thing right? The point is, the guy looked like a ninja. But like I said, it was just a dream. Maybe I should go see a doctor to see what the dream means.... SHIT! I'm the doctor aren't I? Yeah... I don't know much about that dream shit..."

As the two walked back to the boat, they noticed a loud crash and what sounded like a fight coming from a nearby diner. Soon enough however, the noise ended and Hachi walked out the door looking to be in a pretty bad mood.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 13, 2010)

Pyro said:


> "Haha don't worry about it man. It was just a dream right? He looked like a ninja. And ninjas don't actually exist right? That's just crazy talk. I mean yeah sure there might be ninja's but they wear so much orange and pink I'm sure you'd be able to spot them from far away. And I don't see any yellow or red. Do you?"
> 
> "You said they wore orange and pink. And you're getting off subject."
> 
> ...



Vince thought over what the bomber had told him, _"I guess it could have been a dream...Dreams about ninjas aren't that unbelievable seeing how we just fought off a small army of them...And even if it is true, they've probably killed him with their with their damn testing by now...It's not worth giving the others possible hope of his survival as well as stacking more on their already heavy minds."_

He lets out a puff of smoke, _"Plus it's too big of a pain to go through this crap,"_ he said shaking his head. He then looks up at the disgruntled swordsmen and holds his cigarette in his hands, "Wonder what's up his ass."

*Derrick...*

He walks back from the town with his hands in the pockets of his newly bought jeans, he also sports a  and a pair of red sneakers and of course his usual yellow sunglasses.

He looks up at the clouds, "Guess it's a good thing this island is so small, they probably don't pay attention to pirate attacks since none of them care enough about this place. Which sure makes it easier for me to shop," he sighs, though he still misses his usual red jacket and white t-shirt this'll do for now.

He returns to fishmen's small little house (now filled with a hole in the side) and then heads back towards the shore. He's jaw drops as he sees a decent sized ship, very sleak, silver ship with jagged edges and a sharp point at the front. 

"T-this is crazy," he says in shock, "What're ya' talkin' about. It's just somethin' I whipped up. Ey' where's my sandwich," he says to him, stretching his back after a hard day's work.

"I told you I wasn't getting you a damn sandwich..." he took a deep breath and looked at the ship, "Nervous?" the shark asks, "Well don't be, I'm sure ya' screw is worried bout' ya, even if yer an idiot," he says with his big shark grin.

"Judgin' from the location of the island ya' blew up they should be on Chalke Island, seein' how it's the closest place besides this island," he gives his creation a little pat, "You're chariot awaits princess," he says before heading back to his house, "Now I gota' fix this damn wall..." complains under his breath.

"Where're you going," he stops, "You're comin' with me," the mermen turns around, "What now?"

"If you can make a boat like this that quick than I sure as hell want you as my crew's shipwright, and because you made such a big ship I can't man it by myself..." he pauses, "Also...I could use someone to smack me around when I get into a slump like that...Not like it'll happen again but you never know right," he says with a slight grin.

"And most of all you're a friggin' shark with robot arms! I can't pass up this oppertunity!" he shouts. The shark laughs, "Gahaha ya crack me up kid," he puts his mechanical hand to his shark chin, "Hm...Well the people on this island sure are gona' miss their favorite monster on the other side of the island but I guess they'll find someone else ta' harass every once and a while Gahaha!"

"Guess I'll join ya kid, hope you're ship isn't too shitty, but hell even if it is I'll give it a good fixin' up," he walks into his home, packs up several supplies and material and heads back towards Derrick, "Mind doin' me a favor before we go?" Derrick tilts his head, "Hm?"

"Burn down this little shack a mine," he says with a serious tone. Derrick nods, "Gotcha," he says taking aim with his open palm and another open palm behind that one. It begins to glow, *"Lava Cannon!"* a massive blast of lava explodes from his hand, even bigger than usual, and easily engulfs the small building, "What the..." he says, suprised by the new burst of power, "Fuck it I'll worry about it later," he turns to the shark, "So lets get goin', who knows how long my crew'll stay out of trouble without me!" he says jumping on board, even though Derrick is usually the main source of trouble among the others...

"Right, lets go," he says watching his shack burn to the ground, "So what's your name anyway?" he asks as he gets on board, "Funny, guess we never really exchanged names seein' how I got yours from the paper," he says as he unfurls the sails, "Name's Fuka," Derrick nods, "Alright Fuka, get us out of here." he says as they take off.

*At the docks of Chalke Island...*

The massive black ship docks, a black world government flag waving from it's mast. Commander Pride steps onto the deck, his 6 officers soon join him, "Alright men, our mission is to destroy these fuckers," he says holding out the Crimson Fist Pirate's new bounty posters.

"Whooo, 75 million, never taken on someone so high," Envy says checking out Derrick's poster, "I'll be takin' Mr. Big Shot here," Pride says pointing to him, "You always get the captains..." Envy complains.

"You're damn right I do! You can all divide the rest among yerself, that is if I don't get to them first," he says with a devilish grin, "Lets move out," they all nod and head into town.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 13, 2010)

Somewhere out in the middle of nowhere- 

Hachi begins to sweat, panting heavily he looks down at the two blades in his hand. "Still not enough... It's not strong enough yet." He grumbled, the ground in front of him sported many cut marks. "Two swords is much harder then one..." He sighed and sheathed one of his blades. "I can't get behind... If Derrick's going to go on another one of those Rampages... I need to be strong enough to stop him... If we run into a schikibukai... I need to be strong enough to save my friends..." He grit his teeth and charged forward. "I WONT LOSE LIKE THAT AGAIN! I SWEAR ON MY SAMURAI'S PRIDE!" He ignored the wounds he still sported on his chest, two deep slash wounds and one piercing wound to his shoulder. "NNGH!" Hachi coughed and dropped to his knee.

Moab had stitched the wounds together and he felt like he just popped one of the stitches out. "D...damn it..." He grabbed his stomach and rubbed it for a second. "I can't let this keep me down...I have to push forward..." He Thinks back to when Moab was healing everyone.


> "Hey, You have the worst wounds here! Get over here quick!" Moab shouted at Hachi. "Heal them first." Hachi looked off towards the Island of Parade Gourge still, It's been gone from sight for hours now, but still he looked off in that direction. "These guys are just mostly scratches and bruises, hurry-" "I SAID HEAL THEM FIRST!" Hachi shouts. "I don't care about my wounds. Leave them be until the others are healed." With that, he stood his ground, looking back at the island. "That is the captains order." Maob nodded, He could see the blood leaking down Hachi's leg, His body was bleeding heavily but he was still standing.



"Don't get too excited... That's what he said..." Hachi huffed. "Damn it, I'll never get stronger this way..." He clutched his fist. _"Every wound is just a reminder! If you can push beyond the realms of pain you can become a demon! I'll have both of you become demons today... MOT!"_ Hachi held his head. "tch....I always end up back at that bastards training...."

Devil's Luck Pirates-

Aaron and Katherine tour through the underlings with great vigor. "Tch, Too easy." Katherine spun her spear around and with a wide swing knocked away ten men. "Ink Arrow storm!" Arron quickly drew many arrows on his paper and let them fly off into the foes. "Good one." Katherine gave a thumbs up. "Ah... Oh... uh thanks." Aaron blinked, he wasn't used to Katherine giving a compliment.  As the two were ready to continue their onslaught, a crescent blade ripped through many of the men, then a building landed on top of others. "Well well." Doria stepped out of the smoke and looked Aaron over. "Been a while four eyes. How bout' we take this battle someplace less deady." He smirked. "Heh, Like that would-" "Do it Aaron, Our styles and our opponents are a terrible match up if we're this close." Aaron sighed. "You sure? It would be troublesome if-" "Just go, I'll handle her." Aaron nodded. "Let's go fish-face."

Roy-

The Samurai was ripping through the fodder like butter, He had to obviously, he was pissed off beyond belief that he could even be injured by a pretty boy know it all. "I'll kill that bastard when i find him." Roy Growled. "Hmm~ is that so?" A familiar voice rang out. "TADPOLE SLAUGHTER HOUSE!" Radon shouted, The men before Roy were all cut in half, both parts flying into the air. "I do so hate ugly things." Radon held his hand to his mouth and sighed. "Please, Die with some grace at least~"

Damien-

"Cough, Cough...." The pirate captain made it to the front of the castle, however the entire place seemed to be ablaze. "D..damn it..." His body felt cold for some reason but he was sweating heavily. "Don't tell me, I got a cold from being in the water too long." He just had to laugh. "Damn, of all times." He let out a sigh and headed into the castle anyways, the fire wasn't as bad as he had though before, It actually didn't seem to be spreading past the windows, merely put on for appearance. "I see, Well at least he has some morals." Damien grumbled, heading up a flight of stairs, he was looking for a big door, a massive door. Obviously a door that lead to the throne room. where else would the king be?

And soon he found his door, the massive brown door fitted with gold trim was already open, this told Damien all he needed to know. Charging in through the door he was stopped by a sudden blast of steam. "Now now, mommy and daddy are talking." Zero smirked, he had the king gripped in his hand. "So, Where was that key again?" Zero smiled at him. Damien looked over to see Zero's.... Short.... stature.... the king was actually on his knees, and Zero barely came up to him. "D...di...DICECECECECECECECE!!!!" Damien laughed out. "DICECECECECECECECECECECE!" Zero's eye twitched. "WHAT'S SO FUNNY MISCREANT!" 

"You... You are so...so short!" Damien tried not to laugh anymore. "I... I was so worried, I thought you would be bigger for some reason! But you're just a shorty! DICECECECECECEC!"  "I AM FIVE SIX!! I AM NOT SHORT!!!" "YOU'RE WEARING MASSIVE LIFTS IN YOUR SHOES!!! DICECECECECE!!! YOU HAVE TO BE LIKE FOUR ELEVEN!!! DICECECECECE!!!" He laughed harder. "NO ONE INSULTS ME!!!! STEAM BULLET!!!" A blast of steam shout out of his finger and exploded on Damien's shoulder. "URgh....!" He grabbed the wound and looked over at Zero. "GIVE ME THE KEY YOU OLD BASTARD!" Zero shouted at the king. "Here..." The king gave up and handed over the key. "Good boy, Now then!" Zero raised his hand. "DICE WALL!" A long wall stretched from Damien to the wall beside Zero. 

"You are getting on my nerves." Zero growled. "I won't let ya' kill the king." Damien smirked. "Too late." Zero's hand punched through Damien's wall. "STEAM BLADE!" SLICE!!! THUD!!! The kings head fell. "Oooh i know this is a tense situation king, but please don't lose your head!" He snickered.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 13, 2010)

*Jeffry Giacanti*

Light, light had returned to Jeffry’s eyes. He looked up to see himself in a room with completely white walls. He heard a slow monotone beep and as he turned his neck, he discovered it was an operating machine, monitoring his heart beat. He was confused, though. Sure the Yeti had knocked him around a little, but Jeffry should’ve just gotten a few bandages, not his own operating room. Unless things had been graver then he believed. He shouldn’t have been that tired either… Jeffry heard a door creak open slowly and a number of footsteps… 

Jeffry didn’t waste any time asking questions. 

“How bad are my injuries?” He asked, now having sat up so that he could see the doctor attending to him. He recognized him as a marine doctor, with an official license by the Navy. Gee, at least he knew he was in good care. He rubbed his neck tenderly, waiting for a reply. The good doctor put down his notebook and shook his head. “Not fatal if that’s what you’re asking.” He then wrote something in his notebook. Jeffry tried to see what he wrote, but he couldn’t. The doctor had clamped into his chest, tightly, might he add. 

“You should be fine with a little rest.”

“No way, doc that I would be put in an operating room if I could shake it off that easily.” He said, skeptical of this entire thing. Though, the doctor wore a mask, Jeffry could see frown lines forming on his face. “Tell, me doc, what the heck is wrong with me?” He asked. Jeffry didn’t like secrets being kept from him; especially ones about his health. 

The doctor nodded. “You’ve eaten a Devil Fruit, correct?” He asked. Jeffry nodded slowly. He had eaten a Devil Fruit, but surely it couldn’t be affecting him. The doctor turned to pick up something. It was an x-ray. “From what we can tell, the reason why you passed out wasn’t because of fatigue or damage, but your devil fruit.” 

Jeffry didn’t understand. He used his Devil Fruit plenty of times and it had never hit him hard like this. He didn’t say anything, but hoped the doctor could clear up the questions now plaguing his mind. “We believe that because of the nature of your Devil Fruit that it is manipulating your internal body temperatures to counter the effects of you changing the temperature. For a normal person, being surrounded by heat that hot would’ve surely given them a fever that would’ve caused a nasty cold to kick in. But, with your Devil Fruit regulating your body temperatures, your insides became cold. The cold was enough to keep you moving during the fight, but once the battle was over and the heat resumed to normal temperatures, your heart gave out, hence, the operating room.”

“Wow, screwy.”

“Yeah, that’s the only way I could describe it.”

“Got any pills I could take?”

“It’s not bacteria or a cold, Mr. Giacanti.”

“Oh.”

Jeffry scratched his head. Well, the doctor didn’t say his body temperatures were out of order right now, so he assumed he conduct his day as normal. He hopped out of the bed and grinned at the doctor. “Thanks. I’m pretty sure no one will be expecting me to be up this early, though.” 

The doctor removed his mask, so that he could show a smile as well. “Not exactly, Mr. Giacanti. Your superiors were waiting for you, so that you can give a full report.” 

Jeffry sighed. “What the heck, I passed out at the end, so how am I supposed to give a report?” 

The doctor shrugged his shoulders. The smile didn’t move though. “Good luck, Mr. Giacanti.” 

Jeffry frowned. “I’ll need it…”


----------



## Pyro (Jun 13, 2010)

Back at the CFP's ship...



Moab had just returned to the ship after gathering all the new medical supplies that he needed restocked. As he looked around from vial to vial on his shelfs he thought about the different properties that each substance had. Some were purely benefitial and could do no harm, while others would kill a man if they were injested incorrectly. Without the knowlede of which is which, man would be dead.

As he looked around his room he thought once again about his two fallen crew members. He as the doctor. He was the one that was suppoed to keep them alive, no matter what. And if these stupid things couldn't do that for him, then what were they good f..... all of a sudden Moab stopped his train of thought as an idea popped into his head.

Immediatly he brought out his bag that contained the items he would always bring onto the feild. Inside it were heavy iron balls that he would place an explosive charge into, syringes in case a poison was injested, and a scalpel which served as both an offensive tool and a tool for surgery. He placed all of these contents on his table and then went to his shelf. Gathering up all of the vials into his arms, he placed them one by one on the table as well.

Hours went by and finally Moab was done. Beakers and test tubes lay strewn about in his room, all over his bed, and there were a variety of new vials filled with new liquids. 

"No one's gonna die on my watch. Not again." Moab said to himself.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 13, 2010)

*With Hachi...*

As he takes a quick breather before continuing his training a bolt of red energy flies straight for him. He twists around and slashes it out of the sky. He then looks up and sees a tall brown haired man in a red t-shirt with a long white marine coat on.

"What's the matter pirate? Got bored with people so you decided to try to kill the floor?"  he scoffs, "*Yawn* What's going on now?" a man in black robes says popping up behind the marine.

"Sloth, what the hell are you doing here?" Sloth scratches his head, "Wha'? I was just followin' you and-Hey where'd everyone go?" 

"Dumbass, we split up. Well whatever, lets just cut down this small fry so we can head to the big fish," he says stretching, "So...We're going for the guy with the swords...?"

"You really need to wake up more..." he says holding out his hand, "Orange Sword," a large stream of yellow light comes out of his hand and is then wrapped around by red energy forming a long orange blade of energy.

"Right," Sloth says flipping on his black hood, covering the upper half of his face, and then quickly drawing three knives and throwing them each at the swordsmen with unfathomable smoothness. 

Hachi deflects the three knives one after another but Pride then activates his yellow aura from his feet that propels him straight for the swordsmen. Hachi quickly parries his incoming blade but the force from the yellow aura forces him to slowly skid back, "Oh how rude of me, I always forget to introduce myself to scum like you. I'm Commander Pride," he says continuing to press his sword forward, "And that's Sloth," but the hooded man has vanished from his original spot and is now coming behind Hachi with a dagger oustretched, "And we'll be gutting you today!" he says with a twisted grin.

*With the rest of the Crimson Fist Pirates...*

Vince had joined Dante and Jasmine, "So you got into a fight...about rice and meat..." Vince says, lowering his glasses to see if he's correct, "Well...Shut the hell up!" Dante says crossing his arms and looking away annoyed, "It was more than-!"

BOOM! 

He is interrupted by a massive explosion in the middle of the resteraunt. The three quickly get to their feet, Vince Dante and Jasmine look for Moab with suspicion on their face, "He went back to the ship, so I guess it couldn't have been that idiot."

"He's correct," a man in a suit says stepping into the dust filled resteraunt, cane in hand, "That was all our handy work," he is occompanied by a rather heavy set man, a blond haired man with sunglasses on his forehead, and an extremely large muscular man.

*"Enough games...Lets just get to this,"* the massive man says cracking his neck, *"Hold on, where's Lust..."* the heavy man says looking around.

"I believe there are two females among them," Greed says pulling out the two posters, one with Jasmine's face on it and the other having Maxi's, "And it's pretty obvious which one he'd choose," the blond haired man says butting in.

"The hell's that supposed to mean!" Jasmine shouts offended, "You know exactly what it means sweety," he says lettng off a grin, his teeth particularly sharp.

One cue a familiar scream can be heard coming in the distance, "That's Maxi!" Jasmine shouts concerned, "Who the hell are you bastards," Dante says getting in a battle stance, "Oh yes, we're the Shichizaigou. Marines that have been sent to execute you all here and now," he says holding up his cane as the end begins to glow red, "Now bye bye," he says firing a red blast from it straight for the pirates.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 13, 2010)

Hachi-

The swordsman quickly turns his body, unsheathes his second blade and blocks the attack from behind. "I'm sorry, but i don't take well to being gutted." Hachi could feel the pressure from both sides. "No other option." He thought to himself. "Falling Tree's!" He released both blades, lowering himself towards the ground, Both blades were coming towards him. But Hachi's leaped forward with incredible speed avoiding the attacks. "There we go, Now it's open." He cracked his neck and sheathed his FuruuKirimi. "You know what this is?" He held up Kurofo Noshi. "One of the 21 great swords." He smirked. "Normally, It's probably pretty strong, but because of my style, I can really make it shine."

"SAKURA'S SORROW!" He aimed for Pride, The swordsman sheathed his blade and with a quick draw slashed at the commander. "Blue Shield!" Pride shouts, blocking the attack with a shield of blue aura. Sloth then came at him with a blade. "Damn it." Hachi turned quickly and slashed at Sloth, But his sword was blocked by one of the daggers. "Die already." Pride came from behind him, Hachi dropped down and kicked upward, hitting Pride's chin with his foot and then Elbowing Sloth in the gut before rolling forward. "Huff...Huff...Huff.." Hachi panted. "Not terrible." Pride rubbed his chin, the attack didn't hurt too bad. 

"But i'm getting bored of this game." A ball of purple energy begins to form at his foot. "Purple Combustion." He pulled his foot back, a yellow aura slowly engulfing it, then with amazing speed the ball of purple suddenly fly's at Hachi. "I can tell already, he plans on ending it with this attack." Hachi closes his eyes and takes a deep breath. "Only one option!" He shouts, BOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!! The explosion shakes the ground and Pride scoffs. "Too easy, If he's still alive you can have him." Pride turned his back and headed towards town. "I'm going to get the captain."


----------



## Chaos (Jun 13, 2010)

*Chaos Mind: Start of an Arc*

The shot thundered trough the air. Chalcedony lazily looked over his shoulder, to first see one of the monks caught in his orbit spinning around, still with that befuddled expression on his face, then to see The Catastrophe. With a hole. A big-ass hole. Right trough the whole fucking hull of the ship. Chalcedony almost lost his politeness. "Oh shi-" His composure returned as quick as the bo staff flying for his head. Two quick slashes had the surprising monk down and he released the ones flying around him, shooting them a good ten meters away. Even the ones who were still conscious only stared wide-eyed at the man who'd just send them in an orbit for twenty minutes straight, then fired them away without breaking a sweat.

"Captain Vissik!" Chalcedony quickly ran to the back of the captain, who was in battle with three monks at the same time. Well, the three monks were in battle alright, Vissik was watching from afar, laughing so hard that he hadn't even mentioned the cannon blast. Vissik made a strange movement with his head. It was followed by one of the monks smashing another one in the face, while the third ran off to assault a tree. Vissik nearly doubled over laughing when one of the monks who were fighting each other rammed his bo staff into the other's mouth. "Ah, Chalcedony. These monks make excellent shows, I should tip them" 

Chalcedony didn't look too happy, and Vissik mentioned it now. "What's wrong?" Chalcedony flashed a smile. "Big hole in our boat, captain" Vissik paled. That boat had cost him. They both also now saw the huge vessel lying behind it. "Take Estervina and go safe our boat, I'll hold off the monks" Vissik's attitude had returned already, as had his sense of fun. Another monk stumbled into the bushes, then ran face first into a tree. Vissik laughed. Chalcedony wheeled around, looking for Estervina. He found her staring blankly at the bodies of two monks. "My fair lady, our assistance is requested elsewhere" Not waiting for an answer, he took her arm and started run back down the slope, to the ship looming before them. 

They jumped up on The Catastrophe. The attack was in full force now, fodder crews battling each other fiercely. A block of Mirror Guards was holding place, a huge melee covered the rest of the ship. Chalcedony ran up to Wut. "What's the situation, commander?" Wut answered gruffly. "Two guys seem to be leading the assault, for the rest, we're easily holding." Chalcedony looked around. Indeed, two guys. One was showing some amazing gunfighting feats, the other was just blasting shit up, blasting big holes in the ship and the crew alike. He motioned Estervina. "You take the boomguy, he said, denoting the man with the bazooka, I'll take care of Mister Smith out there" Not waiting for an answer, he sprinted up to the gunfighter, dodging straight bullets, and stood still before him. He landed in a short, sweeping bow. "I'm honored to be your opponent, master gunfighter. Let us engage in battle fairly and may the best win"


----------



## Pyro (Jun 13, 2010)

Moab-


Moab awoke from his nap to see a large marine vessel approach the island. As he headed to the deck of the ship, he was able to see seven marines get off of the ship and head towards the town. 

"I better warn the others." Moab mumbled.

However, as he was about to leave to warn his friends, a bird landed on the edge of the ship, with a newspaper in hand.

"Took em long enough. I couldn't believe that no one on this ship reads the newspaper. Ya gotta know what's going on in the world if you're gonna be living in it. Let's just see what we've got toda..... HOLY SHIT IT'S US!!! They've posted our bounties. We blew up an island!!! Haha just wait till the people back home hear that! They'll think the few shacks I blew up were nothing. I'd better go and show this to the rest of the guys as well."

Moab grabbed the newspaper and ran off towards the town wondering where the seven marines had gone. He looked at many of the usual spots until he remembered about the earlier incident that resulted in a fight back at the restaurant. Moab then turned and ran towards where he had last seen his friends. Hachi might not be there, but Moab knew from experience that the Samuri could handle himself. 

All of a sudden, Moab saw an explosion off in the distance nearby where the diner was. As he ran towards the sound, he thought to himself, _"Damn, my powers must have improved if I can cause an explosion at such a far away distance just by thinking about the place. Just another powerup for the almighty Moab! haha!"_

Moab reached the diner and ran inside through the giant hole in the wall. "Hey guys did you see what I did to the wall, I just thought about this place and all of a sudden BOOM! Also, check out the bounties. Even I've got one now. They're pretty.... Oh hey... who are these guys?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 13, 2010)

*Aaron vs Doria*

The two pirates arrive at a more open area of the town, "Yeeea, this'll work," Doria says looking around, but Aaron is already quickly getting to work, "Ink Shuriken," he says with a whip of his hand, releasing five spinning stars of hardened ink. 

"Whata' joke!" he says smacking them out of the air one by one, turning them to just splats of pain on the floor underneath them, "Ink Spears!" he shouts bouncing off the side of a building to get more air and then forms several spears of ink around him.

"Atleast they're bigger than those little star shits..." Doria mumbles. With a wave of his arms the spears head straight for the mermen but he lets out a barrage of punches destroying them as they come. Aaron lands back on the ground and adjusts his glasses, "Well that was pretty pathetic," Doria says unphased, "Maybe I shoulda' took that chick," he says whipping off the ink from his arms, "Now it's my turn..." he says with a cruel look on his face.

*Roy vs Radon...*

Roy glares at the swordsmen, his eyes have turned bright red, "About time you showed you're face!" he says, readily holding out his blade.

"Yes but could you do me a favor and hide yours? I really can't handle such a sight in the middle of battle," Roy grits his teeth, "Piercing Rage!" he begins rushing forward, his blade outstretched, "I believe we've tried this before," he says just before blocking the attack, "Though it seems you're throwing some more heart in it this time," he says as he is pressed back by the charging Samurai.

"Lilly Pad Leap," he flies high into the air, leaving Roy to slam his blade into a building. He rips his weapon out of the building and holds it readily in towards the air, "Ribbit Dive," Radon says diving straight for him at high speeds.

Roy prepares for the impact but then his eyes revert to their neutral gray color as he realizes something, "Suffering Swipe," he says as his eyes turn into a dark blue and he slides out of the way of the attack, slashing Radon across the chest just before he slams into the ground where Roy once stood.

Radon holds his chest as he gets back up from where he slammed into, "I didn't think someone as ugly as you had the sense to dodge..." he says clenching his wound, "I've figured it out...I can't only rely on anger..." he says clenching his blade, "Though it usually gets the job done..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 13, 2010)

*Mariejois/Royal Marine Barracks...*
*"Tell us a little bit about you,"* Zagrov said looking right into her eyes. 

Bonnie stared at Lt. Zagrov Smirnov with a look of mild apathy. She didn't like talking much about herself or her past. 

*2 years ago/Cipher Pol Training facility...*
Seaman Recruit Bonnie stood in line along with half a dozen other recruits, all fresh faced young officers in training. She couldn't help but notice that she was the only female among them. They all wore plain gray sweats, with the familiar seagull logo of the Marines, pasted across their sweaters. Each and every one of them had been plucked straight out of the academy and recruited into a joint Cipher Pol program, due to so called "desirable" traits. 

A tall mountain of a man, dressed in military fatigues, paced back and forth in front of them. Bonnie gathered that he was going to be their instructor. He stared daggers at each of the recruits, and regarded Bonnie with a look of disgust. 

"Welcome to the Cipher Pol elite training program. Two years of grueling training designed to break your bodies down and turn you into Rokishiki warriors!" the instructor announced in a sharp voice. 

"Welcome to hell..." he then added with a devilish grin.

Suddenly Bonnie shot her hand up in the air. 

"What?!" the instructor growled at her.   

"Do you guys allow alcohol?" 

_*Right here right now...*_
Bonnie clicked her teeth and looked up briefly at the ceiling with a thoughtful face, before looking back at Zagrov. "Well let's see...I'm a Taurus. I like watching chick flicks, and I finger paint and collect teddy bears in my spare time."   

"What else is there?" Bonnie mused. She decided to leave out her propensity for getting drunk and stripping naked on deck, gambling, and starting bar fights. They'd all find out her eccentricities later. 

Before Bonnie could say something else, Lt. Samuel Arkins calmly entered the conference room with his hands clasped behind his back. He wore a white hood over the standard Marine cap, which cast the upper part of his face in shadow. With every step he took, his steel capped black boots made an audible click along the hard marble floor. 

Arkins kept his face downcast as he strode towards the head of the conference table and took a seat. "Welcome to Taskforce Absolute Justice," he said in a calm tone of voice. "If you're here it means that you don't crave fame and glory. That's not what we're about. We do the dirty jobs that carry high risk and no reward. Our names will never be covered in the newspapers, or carved into memorials. We will never be called heroes. Half of us will probably be dead by the end of the year, but that doesn't matter. Taskforce Force Absolute Justice is what matters and it will always exist. The faces may change, but the fire of justice will always burn bright." 

"Any questions?" 

"Do you guys allow alcohol?"  Bonnie chimed in.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 13, 2010)

*Mariejios...*
Fleet Admiral Meiji sat at his desk, calmly snacking on pickles from a large jar on his desk. In front of his large desk sat the two Admirals, Aihato, and Kurokurasu. Both Admiral's of course waited for Meiji to finish his mid day snack, though perhaps Aihato was starting to become a bit impatient with him. He offered the lady Admiral a pickle, but she shook her head. 

He had called the two Admirals here to discuss something of serious import, concerning a mystery that they couldn't afford to let harm the pride of the Marines. In Meiji's five plus decade long career there had always been three Admirals, no more and no less. But for the first time ever, now there were only two. Admiral Sam Spade had gone missing. No one knew what happened to the energetic man. One day he left the headquarters on a routine mission, but then simply never returned. They had scoured the globe looking for him to no avail. It was as if he had simply vanished into thin air.  

Thankfully they had managed to keep this information secret. No one save, Meiji, his superiors in the World Government, and the two remaining Admirals were aware of this fact. As far as everyone else was concerned Sam was on vacation, but that cover story would only hold for so long. Something needed to be done. 

"My oh my what a pickle we are in," Meiji said, and suddenly burst out laughing as he noticed the jar of pickles on his desk. "Yes, bad joke..." he muttered, and quickly regained his composure.

"If the world at large were to discover that one of the Marine's strongest forces, an Admiral of the line, had suddenly vanished...it would be a blow from which we might not recover. The pride of the Marines must not be tarnished." Meiji told them.  

The old Fleet Admiral leaned forward in his chair and clasped his hands together with a thoughtful face. "Because of this I have decided that we shall replace our comrade Sam. Losing him was unfortunate, but enough time has passed, and we must move on for better or worse."

The cover story would be that Sam had chosen to permanently retire to his home in the South Blue. They had even chosen a master of disguise from Cipher Pol to masquerade as Sam while in his retirement, to eliminate any shred of doubt. 

*Elsewhere...*
Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens sat by the window of her quarters, with a look of breathless anticipation. A tiny round mirror the size of a quarter floated by her right ear. It was connected to a tiny mirror located directly under Meiji's desk, so small that you needed a magnifying just to barely notice. The faint voice of Fleet Admiral Meiji drifted through the mirror next to Clemens ear. 

If the old man found about her handy little listening mirror in his office, she'd be in more then hot water. But Clemens was the type who knew that knowledge was power, and she was willing to take this risk to find out precious information. Clemens eyes suddenly burst open with tears of joy as she heard the news. With Sam gone, Someone would be asked to fill his position. 

"I'M GOING TO GET PROMOTED!!" Clemens exclaimed in ecstasy. After all these years of sucking up (in more ways then one), and climbing and clawing her way to the top, finally she'd get her reward. In her mind she imagined her new nickname..._The Pink Swan_. Or maybe _ The Crimson Fox_, due to her long and luxurious flaming red hair, and damned if she wasn't a Fox.  

The possibilities alone sent chills up and down her spine. For a second she wished that she hadn't of thrown Garrick off of that cliff. His reaction would've been priceless. 

Meiji's voice drifted through the mirror again, snapping Clemens out of her wanderlust. "I had thought about Vice Admiral Clemens as a possible candidate, but she's still too young and immature for the position. Instead, after careful consideration, I have chosen Vice Admiral Silus Weiss for promotion. I have had my eye on him for some time. What do you think?" 

Beverly's face suddenly turned a deep shade of crimson and her bright green eyes faded to black orbs of darkness. Suddenly her mirror exploded into hundreds of tiny fragments.  

*"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!! *


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 13, 2010)

Devon looked around in awe at the gigantic buildings of Mariejois.  He had never seen anything so impressive.  He hurried to catch up with the rest of the marine squadron he was moving with, hoping nobody would notice how he was lagging behind.  They soon entered a large barracks, and their commanding officer began to address them.  

"Any questions?" Arkins asked.  

"When do we fight Gol D. Roger?" Devon asked, mentioning the only pirate that he knew.  He hoped that he could fight some pirates soon in order to test his strength.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 13, 2010)

Damien-

As the kings head fell, there was an odd feeling welling up inside of Damien, something he hadn't felt in forever... Pure rage. He was so angry, his body no longer trembled, his fever was gone, he didn't feel the need to cough anymore. Any symptoms of the cold he had were gone, all replaced by blinding rage. "Oh? Are you going to cry?" Zero smirked. "Come on then, Cry. Feel the sorrow of defeat! I've already obtained six keys, the seventh with be no problem at all! the towns are destroyed, the kingdom has fallen! Anything you've wanted to protect is gone!" Zero laughed. "Fool." Damien reached into his shirt. "I still have, this." He held out the key that was given to him by the village elder.

"W..what!? You have the seventh key?! Give it here you brat!" Damien put the key back in his shirt. "I think i'll keep it." He tossed his hat down to the ground. "You see..." then he threw off his jacket. "You've pissed me off." Then his Shirt. "Royally pissed me off." "Ho, good one." Zero added. "And i can't stand it anymore." He tossed his suspenders away. "I'm going to kill you." he untied his ponytail letting his long hair flow down. "Dice gloves." Two large die cover his hands. "Oh What will that-" Damien leaped into the air and cocked his right arm back. BOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

From the distance, a chunk of the castle wall explodes out into the air, falling four hundred feet to the ground below. "What...What kind of power is that?" Zero had just barely avoided the attack and now he stood and watched as the wall sported a massive hole. "You think you're the only one with that kind of power!?" He shouts. "STEAM CANNON!" The ball of steam flies into Damien's stomach. "Damn it." BOOOM!!!!!!! He's sent flying through three rooms before reaching the other side of the castle, the wall exploding outward once more. "HAHAHA! YOU FOOL!" Zero smirked. "No one can defeat-" He was cut off by the dust clearing, seeing Damien floating in the air. "Damn it!! Just die already!" He grumbled.

"Oh well! you tossed your shirt and the key away! I can find it just by-" He rushed over to the shirt, however all he found was a dice key. "WHAT THE HELL IS THIS!?" BAMM!!! A fist slammed into Zero's face. "This what you want?" Damien held up the key. "Tricky little bastard aren't you?" Zero rubbed his cheek, watching Damien put the key into his pants. "Oh well, Had our fun i suppose!" He laughed. "Steam arrow." Zero formed an bow and arrow made of steam, then fired it at Damien. SLING! The steam cut his arm. "Urgh..." The pirate captain gripped the wound and grit his teeth. "Ohohohoh, just like shooting mullets in a billy ray concert!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 13, 2010)

Candy said:


> - The Foo Fighter, outside of paix island (James ray)
> 
> James was sitting in his room with his chemicals out. He had just perfected his newest creation, james was actually very proud of himself. "Time to set this stuff up, room" James rolled  the cylindrical object off the table and into his room. "phew! thats it then" said james as he turned off room and slumped into his comfy chair.
> 
> ...



"Five hundred, five hundred and one, five hundred and...DON'T GIVE UP!!!" 

Nate, commander of the third division, executed push ups with mechanical precision in the center of the training gym. While he barely had broken a sweat after hours of exercise, the men of his division, all struggled to keep up. A couple of men even lay on the floor in a heap. This was part of his regimen to train up their bodies and slowly teach them the art of Iron Fist. 

Nate shook his head and bounced back to his feet. He looked at his men with an expression of disappointment. "1,000 sit ups, 1,000 jumping jacks, 1,000 pull ups, 1,000 pushups," Nate said slowly in his deep voice. "Are you telling me that this mere warm up is too much for you lot? How disappointing..." he asked his men. 

"Commander beggin yer pardon, we're not as strong as you are!" one of his men complained. 

Nate sighed and smacked his fist into his palm, creating a palpable thud. Such weakness wouldn't have been tolerated back in his dojo on Karate Island. However James had entrusted him with the command of these Pirates, and he would uphold this honor as long as he served under the man. He would turn this rag tag group into warriors to be respected, come hell or high water. 

"Dig deep and find your pride, not just for yourselves but for your crew and captain!" Nate exhorted them. "Our division must be...no, *will be* the strongest at hand to hand combat. This will be out specialty. I will teach you all Iron Fist Kenpo, and we will be feared by our enemies. To be as strong and unmoving as the deep iron of the earth!" 

As Nate began to think of some kind of punishment to teach his men that weakness would not be tolerated, a crewmember rushed through the door to the gym and called out at Nate. "Oi! Commander Nate, Captain wants you. Didn't you hear him?" 

Nate shook his head, he hadn't heard the Captain's summons. When he was training he always blocked out everything around him. "I will be up in a moment," Nate replied. He looked back at his men with a flash of determination. "No food for five days. We will all fast and remove the impurities from our bodies before continuing training again!" Nate stated. As he exited the gym his men all fainted to the ground and began crying. 

Nate headed through the corridors, sometimes having to hunch over due to his large frame. As he climbed up on deck he saw James with a girl he had never seen before. 

"Who is this young lady, Captain?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 13, 2010)

*Mariejois...*
"Well let us meet the man who will be your new peer," Meiji told Aihato and Kurokarasu. 

Meiji pressed a button on his desk connected to a den den mushi. "Please bring in Vice Admiral Weiss," he said into the snail. 

He had read the man's file, and observed him for some time, whether the man knew it or not. Weiss was a laid back man, with a penchant for smoking. He was also aware of Weiss' fondness to live life as a civilian when not on active duty. This gave Weiss an appreciation for human life, and this above all is what Meiji prized most in his subordinates. 

Yes an Admiral had to be extremely powerful, that went without saying. However power meant nothing without the moral clarity to use it properly, and not just blindly and fanatically. Like that fool Akainu for instance. Meiji however as always allowed his subordinates to pursue their own justice. He was past the point of lecturing others about justice, and was long past pretending that he held any moral high ground over anyone else, not after Ohara. 

Vice Admiral Silus Weiss entered Meiji's office. Meiji gestured towards a seat beside the other two Admirals. 

"Please sit Silus-kun," Meiji told the Marine. "I think the news I have for you will be better conveyed if you're sitting," Meiji said with a mischievous glint in his eyes. He was interested to see the man's reaction.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 13, 2010)

Ruger Vs Alex-

BOOM-BOOM-BOOM-BOOM!!! The sound echoes through the town, Alex Chases after Ruger running along the buildings. "Die!" Alex fires his cannon, Ruger fires back and blows it out of the air, The street begins to resemble swiss cheese, holes in all the buildings and the smell of death to match the smelliest of chee- "STOP WITH THE CHEESE COMPARISON!" Alex shouts at Ruger and fires more Cannon's into him. "I see... You are not a man who can appreciate cheese." Ruger turns around, aiming his rifle at Alex. "But i'm curious." BLAME BLAM!!! The bullets whiz by, taking small pieces of Alex's coat with them.

"How is it, you don't have to reload that cannon?" Alex grinned. "It's eaten a devil's fruit, my old man gave it to me." BOOM!!!! He blew the next building in line away. "So i never have ta reload! it makes it's own cannon balls!" Ruger nodded. "Then, I'll simply take away your toy." He aimed his rifle again. "Damn it..." Alex quickly lowered his cannon and took a bullet to the shoulder. "You saw through it?" Ruger asked. "Heh... I won't let anyone... blow this cannon up." He smirked, resting the cannon back on his shoulder. "Oh? You're giving up on your strongest weapon?"

The gunner threw out his coat, revealing two pistols. "I don't need a cannon to defeat you." BLAM! He fires one shot from his pistol. "Please, be serious." Alex gripped his shoulder again. "Urgh.... Damn it, a second time..." He grumbled. "If you wish to defeat me in a battle of marksmanship; Then train your eye, fool."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 13, 2010)

*Mariejois, Royal Marine Barracks*

Zagrov look at Bonnie as her eyes seemed to glaze over. She seemed to be remembering something from her past he had no clue what it was, Kashu looked on with interest as well. If she would have close contact with this woman she would need to get to know her better. The began to talk and Kashu lost interest immediately those were not the things she wanted to know about this woman. Zagrov listened intently to what Bonnie was talking about but it wasn't exactly what he was looking for either. 

"*We aren't on a date trying to get to know each other he thought*" he kept his facial expression for most of it

His face changed when he heard the door open he knew the figure walking into the room. He'd seen his pictures on the file he read up on TFAJ, this man was Arkins. He glanced back at Kashu and nodded at her and she placed her bone white eyes on him as he clicked up the room to the head of the table. When he started to talk Zagrov got goosebumps on his skin and a smile crept across his face. He could definitely work with this man, he looked back at Kashu, she wasn't smiling though she had a serious look on her face he would have loved to know what she was thinking.

Kashu looked on at Arkins she was listening to every word that came out of his mouth. She agreed with some of it but to her she didn't quite understand a few of the things he said. Why fight if not to be noticed, where she came from evil and injustice were so uncommon that there was no great honor to be gained for fighting and killing the unjust.

Zagrov smiled at Arkins he pushed Kashu out of his thoughts and they were filled with killing pirates and fighting. The only thing he loved more than fighting was fighting pirates. 

"Any questions?" Arkins asked
"Are you guys allow alcohol?" Bonnie asked

He could see Kashu scowl out of the corner of he eye

"*No questions or surprises here*" Zagrov said with his deep voice and a smile on his face

There door opened behind them and everyone in the room turned to see a man in the door.

"When do we fight Gol D. Roger?" the man asked

Zagrov wasn't sure wheather to laugh or cry, he looked back at Arkins and whispered under hi breath

"*Probably never, on account he was long dead*" 

Kashu with her incredibly sharp hearing heard him and suppressed a smile. They both looked at Arkins for his response to the late comer.


----------



## Candy (Jun 13, 2010)

-James ray, The Foo Fighter

James looked directly at Lal waiting for his response, his face was dead serious. He had no intention of letting a dangerous person onto his ship; yes they were pirates, but there were stronger people on this ocean, and this girl could be one of them. Even if she lied, james had an innate way to tell if a person was lieing, he intended to use that here.

But before she could answer, nate appeared on deck; so far he was the only person that had answered the summon he had given out to his commanders. "*Who is this young lady, Captain?*" said nate. James shifted his attention to nate for a moment, but he was sure to keep his room on in-case Lal tried something. "She was drifting out at sea, and we picked her up. Her name is Lal, but we have yet to know how she got out here."


----------



## Sholo (Jun 13, 2010)

*Mariejois*

Silus yawned as he got up from the bed that he'd slept in at Mariejois.  He'd only been here a couple of times since becoming a Vice Admiral and it had been quite awhile since his last visit (or the last time he'd been a marine really.)

"Good Morning." Silus said to the picture of his family that sat on the dresser next to the bed.  He'd left them behind again not long ago when he'd been summoned in regards to "a matter of the utmost importance" to Mariejois.  He sighed and got finally got out of bed and made himself presentable for when he'd meet with the Fleet Admiral.

Silus had never met Fleet Admiral Meiji in person but he'd looked up to him for quite some time.  He was a man who followed a very similar code of justice to Silus' own and seemed to be a man who honestly cared about the good of the people he was charged to *protect* (something quite a few marines seemed to forget.)

Just as Silus finished getting himself ready, he heard a knock at the door. "Sir, they're ready for you in the Fleet Admiral's office now."

"Really? So soon? Thank you, I'll be out in a moment." Silus answered back to his closed door as he snatched up the pack of cigarettes that he had left on the dresser and put them in his jacket pocket before going out to meet the marines who would escort him to his destination.

As Silus walked towards the Fleet Admiral's office, his mind raced with questions.  Seeing the Fleet Admiral was serious business and Silus was immediately caught up with worry, both that there may be some problem that he as a marine Vice Admiral would have to address, and that there may be some problem with his family that he was about to be informed about.  The marines had always allowed Silus to return to his family when on break, even when he had risen to the rank of Vice Admiral, but Silus still worried about them when he was gone.  Silus knew some of his fellow marines looked down on him for being soft and possibly lazy, but also that many of the common marines looked up to him as a man who had power and yet could still relate to them due to his civilian life.

"Either of you got a light?" Silus asked as he pulled a cigarette out of the pack in his jacket.

"Sorry sir, but no.  Smoking is prohibited in the Fleet Admiral's office anyway." Answered the rather stoic marine to Silus' right.

"Oh, I see, well don't worry about it then." Silus said as he put the cigarette in his mouth.  He raised his index finger to the tip before creating a marble sized ball of solar energy to light the smoke.  Silus had time for one long drag on it before they'd arrived in front of the office. "Well I guess this is where we part," Silus said, in part to the marines and in part to the cigarette which he flipped into a nearby ashtray, "Keep up the good work men." Silus said to the two marines (and not the cigarette) as he left them and made his way into the Fleet Admiral's office.



StrawHat4Life said:


> Vice Admiral Silus Weiss entered Meiji's office. Meiji gestured towards a seat beside the other two Admirals.
> 
> "Please sit Silus-kun," Meiji told the Marine. "I think the news I have for you will be better conveyed if you're sitting," Meiji said with a mischievous glint in his eyes. He was interested to see the man's reaction.



Silus moved to the chair offered to him, his mind racing.  If he had been worried about what this meeting was about before he reached the office, he was doubly worried when he saw two of the Admirals sitting in the office as well.  Anytime meeting the Fleet Admiral was a big deal, but having not one, but two of the Admiral's present as well?! Silus knew that whatever he had been called in for must be a matter of very serious importance.  

"Sir, it's an honor to meet you," Silus said with a salute before he took his seat, "what is it that you wished to speak with me about?"  While Silus was quite nervous he still made a good show of maintaining the calm, somewhat laid back state he was known for.  However, whatever Silus may have thought the matter was he had been called in on, and no matter how good of a front he was able to put up, nothing could have prepared him for what he was told next...


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 13, 2010)

*Mariejois: Fleet Admiral Meiji's Office*
Admiral Aihato knew what she had been summoned for. When she heard the news that Sam had gone missing, she knew this very meeting would be inevitable. Aihato didn't like Sam all that well anyhow. He did his job as a Marine, but he talked to damn much in her opinion. The guy couldn't sit still for one second without twitching and jumping around like a freak. 

However, Fleet Admiral Meiji's choice of Sam's replacement is what really put her on edge. Vice Admiral Silus Weiss. Aihato had indeed heard of this man. He was the guy that always took routine trips back to him home *whenever* he got the chance. In Aihato's opinion, justice never goes on vacation; or even breaks for that matter. As a Marine you should be ready to serve twenty-four hours a day and seven days a week.

Admiral Aihato crossed her legs and threw her hair. She didn't bat an eye towards Vice Admiral Silus as he walked into the room and took his seat beside Admiral Kurokarasu and herself. She gracefully placed her hands on her knee and awaited the Fleet Admiral to speak.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 14, 2010)

Fleet Admiral's Office-

"Kurokarasu-sama! Thank you!!!" Many people cheer. "Ah, No, please don't cheer." Kuro rubbed the back of his head. "But you saved us!! You have finally brought peace back to the world! We know now that not all pirates are bad,Thank you... FLEET ADMIRAL KUROKARASU SAMA!!!" the marines all cheer and praise the new Fleet Admiral. "Ah~ Please... this is too much~" Kurokarasu rubbed the back of his head again. "FLEET ADMIRAL SAMA!!!" the men shout again and again, over and over. This is, until something hit's his head.

"Kurokarasu-san." Fleet Admiral Meiji coughed. "Nngh? Sorry, Did i fall asleep again?" Kuro looked around. "Ah? when did i get in your office? Eh? Vice Admiral-san?" He looked over at Silus. "Hmm~ What's going on here?" He rubbed his chin. "You idiot! Didn't you pay attention at all!?" Aihato snouted at Kuro. "Nnngh.. It's just that, I've been working on this report for a while... and i've not been sleeping well you see... i also had to walk my dog this morning, he was very anxious to get outside-" "You don't even have a dog! Quit making excuses!" Aihato shouts once more. "Please be quite while in my office." Meiji ordered. "Ah, Sorry, I will try to refrain my snoring sir." Kuro added. "No no, i didn't mean the snoring."

"Ah, then i will refrain my stomach from growling too loudly sir, you see, because i haven't slept my stomach has been working over time and i haven't eaten properly lately." Meiji nodded. "Then you should eat, have a pickle!" He offered the admiral a pickle. "Oh~ thank you Meiji-San~" Kuro smiled and took the pickle, then swallowed it in one bite. "COUGH COUGH!" Kuro coughed as he held his neck. "CHEW IT YOU IDIOT!" Aihito shouted at him, but suddenly Kuro became tar and the pickle slid out of his neck. "Ah, I forgot for a second i was a tar-man." He blinked. "Are you being stupid on purpose today?" Aihito grumbled. "I wanted to be the comic relief for a bit." Kuro smiled. "More like the idiot." "Oh? what was that? I couldn't hear you, my ears are too high up." Kuro held a hand to his ear.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 14, 2010)

*Gorilla Island/With the Phoenix Pirates...*
Rose stood with her arms crossed, observing Gatrom and Dean whats his face's battle. She had a grin on her face and was clearly enjoying the show. 

Amelia however began to grow impatient with this fight. It was all madness, madness topped off with insanity, and followed up with a slight pinch of lunacy. But then again they were both men, with two huge egos, and as stubborn as all hell. Never an appealing combination in her experience. 

"Ugh...don't you think we should stop this Rose?" she asked her younger sister.   

Rose shrugged. "This is a fight for pride. I can't just stop 'em," she responded simply, as if it was some sacred and universal law. 

Amelia sighed audibly. There it was again, the reason for all their troubles...pride. However Amelia expected her sister would say something like that. She knew her kid sister like a book and had an ace in the hole. "But Rose what about the talking Gorillas?" she said. 

Rose cocked her head at her sister. "What about 'em?" 

"Well...the longer we take here, we might not be able to have time to find them," Amelia said in her most convincing voice. In reality she had no intention of them getting anywhere near any talking Gorillas. They were going to get their ship and leave this place as soon as possible. 

Rose thought it over for a second. "Good point sis," she muttered. She quickly extended her right palm outwards and furrowed her brow. Suddenly a bubble of super compressed air, the size of a bowling ball, formed around her palm.  

She took aim and threw the bubble like a baseball pitcher, right at a tree directly in between the battling Gatrom and Dean. The bubble drilled into the jungle tree and exploded, sending shockwaves of intense wind flying in all directions. *BABOOOM!* When the smoke cleared, all that was left of the tree was a hollowed out stump.

Rose eyed both Gatrom and Dean what's his face, with a serious look in her eyes. Basically, her I'm about to open up a can of whoop ass expression. "Okay play times over guys," she stated in an even tempered voice. "Gatrom this dude's strong, so he's in, that's a captain's order!" 

She quickly looked over at Dean, "Dan..."

"Dean!" Amelia corrected her. 

Rose nodded her head matter of factly as if that was what she had said. "Right! Dean welcome to the crew of the future Pirate Queen. Now let's get our ship back and find those talkin' Gorillas!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 14, 2010)

*The West Blue/Deadwood Island...*
Annie smiled to herself as she reached the dirt road that lead to her cottage, located at the far edge of town. Sailing back home from Mariejois had taken her a week (she had cut through the Calm Belt as a shortcut), and she was grateful to be back, away from the corrupt politics of the bigger world. But as always she was ever present of the fact that the World Government could call her away again at any time. 

As Annie approached the picket fence that surrounded her modest cottage, she paused for a second and narrowed her eyes towards the front porch. A man was splayed out on the front steps, snoring loudly. If it weren't for the white Marine coat that the man used as a makeshift blanket, she would've mistaken him for a homeless man. 

"Fool," she muttered under her breath. 

Annie casually approached him and audibly cleared her throat, but he didn't seem to notice her, and continued snoring. "Boobies," he mumbled in his sleep and turned over onto his right side.

The gunslinger shook her head, starting to grow impatient. She kicked him in the left kneecap, and put a little umph into it so to speak. Firstly because she wanted him to feel it, but more importantly because her boot would just go right through his body if she didn't. 

"Hey fella wake up!"  

Suddenly the Marine stirred from his sleep and sat up boltright. Even while sitting the man still was far taller then Annie. He groaned and rubbed his knee with a frown. "That hurt Annie-chan...you put haki into that kick didn't you?" the Marine mumbled while rubbing his sleepy eyes.  

Annie rolled her eyes in annoyance. "What are you doing here Archer?" she asked him. 

Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong grinned at Annie and stood to his full height. All told he was a hair under eight feet tall, and a beanpole of a man with long spindly legs. He was a middle aged man, with short but unruly auburn hair that stood up at odd ends, (sleepy hair as Annie liked to call it when she woke up in the morning) and was starting to gray around the sides. His gray suit was also unpressed and unkept, with half of his shirt untucked. 

"Oh come on, is that any way to talk to an old friend?" Archer reprimanded her teasingly as he draped his Marine coat over his shoulders. "I chased you so many times we might as well be bosom buddies. You should be like hey hello there Archer-san. Would you like some coffee? Oh yes and thanks for not sending me to Impel Down all those times you cornered me." 

Annie again rolled her eyes, but she couldn't help but chuckle. After she had left her old crew, but before she had become a Shichibukai, this man had hunted her from one end of the world to the other. He actually was a pretty decent guy as far as Marines went, and he really did let her go *once*, but that was a long story.  

"I just got back from Mariejois you know," Annie said.  

"So I heard."

"Is this official business?" 

Archer paused for a moment. "Er, yes and no."  

Annie narrowed her eyes with a dubious and mistrustful look in her eyes. "This better not be a game fella." 

"Heh, I never play games Annie-chan. I'm here in an official capacity but I also want to talk to you about something else..." Archer paused and looked around them with an almost wary expression. "...um in private preferably."

Annie thought it over for a second, but then decided some company would be nice. Even if it was a narcoleptic Marine who just happened to glow in the dark. "Pfft...come on in fool," she muttered, and walked past him towards the front door.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 14, 2010)

With the Phoenix Pirates


Gatrom was just about to jump into the net web to fight his opponent even if he was at a disadvantage when a large bubble of compressed air darted in front of the two competitors. It stayed there for a second, seeming to be almost stopped in time. Then before either man could react, the bubble exploded with great force. Both fighters were then thrown back as they landed on the ground in more or less one piece. 


"Yeah I kinda figured that out when I wasn't able to get the edge the entire match. There might be a new competition for my new sparring partner. And if we're gonna be going to look for some Gorillias then we've gotta get going right?"

As the crew set off once again, Gatrom walked beside the newest member of the group. 

"You said your name was Dean right? Ya know, I think I'd like to learn more about your arial fighting. I think I usually have the advantage if the fight is on the ground, but When I get tossed into a situation like that one, I don't usually know how to react. Think you could teach me sometime?"


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 14, 2010)

*Gorilla Island, Marine Base
*
The sun shone down on Land reflecting off his dark grey armor. The armor was actually immaculate he didn't allow rust or dirt on any of his weapons. He leaned on the wall across the road from the marine base. He'd been on Gorilla island for quite some time there was something of interest in there. Something he had to have at any cost. He was a weapon hunter he liked to think of himself as a hero of sorts. He liberated good weapons from bad owners in this particular base there was a weapon that one of the marines in the base treasured. He was completely sure what rank the guy was but he'd seen him strutting around with it a few times.

"OK" he said psyching himself up

He blinked and all his armor disappeared and he stood there in a white tee shirt and black pants and no shoes on. He was an armory armory man. He could store anything inside his body that was considered a weapon or armor. He walked toward the base and jumped and grabbed the top of the wall. This wasn't an easy thing for just anyone to do but when he didn't have his armor on he was much lighter on his feet. He pulled himself over and stooped at the top looking down at the yard. He saw just what he expected a short balding man walking around the yard with a humongous bisteno on his shoulder. He could plainly see that was all the man could do, walk with it on his shoulder. 

"Look at that jackass" he said under his breath
"He's not taking care of that at all" he said with a frown

He jumped off the wall and hit the ground running the marines in the yard turned to face him but they were unsure how to react to him. He ran nimblly between the lines easily dodging the hands that reached out to grab him. He appeared in front the squat bald man and grabbed the bisento with one hand. It was heavier than he expected. 

"You're two fractions better than I gave you credit for baldy" he said before turning to run away
"*GET HIM!!!!*" the man screamed
"*That belonged to a legendary pirate and he can't be allowed to have it*"
"Too late" Land shouted back with a laugh

He was running strait for the wall and he grabbed the bisento with both hands

"Lets take this baby for a spin" he said

He dived through the air and twisted his upper body violently and cause his entire body to spin with the weapon out stretched in front him. He hit the wall but went strait through it. He hit the ground outside the wall and tucked and rolled and stood up the momentum causing him to slide in the dusty rubble and debris from the destroyed wall. The was suddenly gun fire and a think black armor appeared on his body as he stood there. It was a different one from his normal battle armor. This one was built to take heavy shots without being dented or damaged.

"Using guns on me" Land said with disgust

He was going to fight them all but though better of it, he turned and sprinted off in the armor with it disappearing piece by piece as he picked up speed and ran into the forest lastly the bisento disappeared as he continued to run.

He only ran for a short time before he ran right through the middle of some people. Two girls and two guys there may have been more but he just noticed them. As he ran past he heard gun shots behind him whizzing through the trees.

"FUCK MEE!!!" He shouted
"I can't get these people involved in this"

He turned around and jumped in front the group a full suit of armor appearing on him with the bisento in hand. He landed just in time to block the bullets that whizzed through the trees aimed at him with the blade of the bisento, spinning it masterfully. 

"_You there stop_" the marines shouted
"_Give back what you stole_" one of them shouted as they came out and spread in front of Land and the others pointing their guns at him
"I wouldn't call it stealing" Land said
"I prefer rescuing or liberation"
"You guys should get out of here" Land said over his shoulder
"This are about to get nasty and I doubt you want to be remembered standing in the back ground while I take out these marines" Land said


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 14, 2010)

Somewhere in the South blue-

"Phew~" Zander, The Ex-Marine swordsman, travels the open sea, a nomad now with no place to call home. "This is the life I suppose." He shrugged and picked up a bounty poster. "Last known location was some angel hell island? That's not too far from Splash Down, Let's see... I left a week ago... I've been sailing at a bout a snails pace.... I should be there within a month!" he chuckled to himself. "When life gets'ya down you just gotta smile i suppose." SPLASH!!! A large sea creature appears from the ocean, It's tongue hanging out, it's skin green and smiley. "Oh, an eel!" Zander smiled at the creature. "Mornin! How're you?" 

"Grrr..." The monster fish looks down at him. "Hmm~ I see." Zander grabbed his blade. "Dragon Cannon!" He shouts, unleashing a small flying slash the shape of a dragon's head into the fishes eye. "GRAAH!!!" It shouts. "Now now, Calm down..." He smiled, But the fish lunged at him, mouth open. "Wellp, Guess this is it eh?" He kept his smile on. BOOOM!!!! But an explosion hit the side of the Eel's head. "Oh?" Zander blinked. "Oi! You ok?" A man inside a torpedo asks. "Uh, Doin Alright, yeah!" Zander waved. "Geez, Don't you know it's dangerous out here! Who are you anyways?" Zander blinked. "Zander Hathaway, Ex-Marine and friend of Katherine Esme, tryin ta find that Devil's Luck Crew. You seen em?"

The man called into a denden mushi, waited and then shouted back at Zander. "What's your business with the Devil's Luck Pirates!" He questions. "Wellp, Since i was kicked outa' the marines i figured i'd join em!" He laughed. "......" the man raised the Denden mushi back to his mouth. "Alright! step back i'm going to attach a tether!" Zander nodded and watched a rope connect to his ship. "Where' we goin?" "Angel Hell island! Property of the Devil's Luck Pirates! We'll fix you up and send you towards em!" Zander smiled. "Alright! Thanks!"

Else where in the World-

"LION'S FANG!" David's Hair forms into Two lion's heads and bite's Grimm's shoulders. "GRAH!" Grim shouts out. "Wellp! I gotta say! You impressed me Grimm, You lasted more then ten seconds, real impressive! But you still haven't laid a finger on me, Sorry pal! It's time to go!" Grimm just grinned at him. "Oh? But, I think it's not." He raised his arm with his blade to try and cut David's hair. "Mictlantecuhtli." David thrusts his spear forward, unleashing a black flaming skeleton that engulf's Grimm in flames. "GRUAHH!!!!" Grimm screams out, David's hair releases him and returns back to his head. "Goodbye, Schikibukai." David turned his back.

"YOU BASTARD!!!!!" Dread was in the air above David now. "Oh?" David turned around quickly and pierced Dread's stomach. "G...guh...." Dread coughed. "You children, so cute." He flung the boy over to the side, The rest of the Grimm Reapers prepared to attack. "Anubis." A massive army of black flame marches forward, exploding off the side of the island, burning everything in it's path. "Wellp, It was nice meetin ya." David waved and turned his back to Grimm, walking off once more, when suddenly. "W..what's this feeling?" He looked down, a blade was sticking out of his stomach. "Fool...." A voice called behind him.

David turned, eyes widening, Grimm's skeleton pierced him with that damned hidden blade. "You... you bastard... When.... when did you catch me?" He smirked, the world faded away, David was standing face to face with Grimm now, the Schikibukai's body was bloodied, but he had a determined face. "After your hair hit my shoulders." Grimm smirked. "Sealed my own fate eh?" David just chuckled. "I don't aim to kill you." Grimm pulled the blade out. "That's good." BLAM! David's elbow slammed into Grimm's jaw and sent him flying into the trees. "But, I'm done playing this game." The world faded once more, David sporting no wounds. "Hmm? It seems your illusion is gone again."

The Anubis leader nodded. "I'm impressed really, Illusion atop illusion, or should i say, a dream within a dream." He smirked. "You upped your powers since we last met." Grimm just smirked. "You should know, there is always a dream within a dream...within a dream." David's eyes widened, This time, everything shatters, David's body is pierced by each member of the Grimm Reapers. "Now... Will you hear me out?" Grimm, no longer bloodied asks. "Ah.. Tricky bastard...." David smirked. "Nngh... alright..." With that, He flexes and knocks all of the reapers away. "I'll hear you out." His body slowly began to close up. "What's with that healing...?" Grimm wondered.

"Come on in." David waved, heading towards the pyramid. "I wonder... Can i really defeat this man?" Grimm followed behind.


----------



## JustDoIt (Jun 14, 2010)

ROOOAAAAAHHHHHHH a guy with a magnificent bazooka steps on the deck spreading chaos all around. "Give your best shots, I need it!!" Dolor says in a proud tone without being selfish or arrogant. It is just his personality. 

His body already has some cuts. A bullet flies and opens a hole on his left shoulder. "Damn you, you messed up my tattoo. Take that bullshit"  Without even thinking about he aims the guy that stands only some steps next to him. Fires with a bazooka and the explosion throws him away too. "Oh shit, I just remembered that it cannot be destroyed."  since the shape of the heart on his shoulder is from missing skin and not a tatoo. so an injure on it will not have effect.

"Run Bastards!!!! Huh, I am known as bastard too, right?"  Dolor just starts running in the chaos he and the others caused until he notice a someone in front of him.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2010)

*Estervina*

Her hair flew left and right with each gust of wind brought on by the explosions covering the ship. She was utterly confused since Chalcedony had dragged her back to the ship. All she absolutely noticed was the gaping hole in the side of the ship. Estervina saw Chalcedony leave her; yelling at her as he left to take the one with the bazooka. She felt her heart rushing with adrenaline from the chaos all around her. She saw him blasting away and laughing with utter joy at the chaos he himself was causing. Estervina ran towards him; dodging flying rubber and gunshots. She stood in front of him as he made his way onto the ship. She readied herself; a hand on the hilt of her katana.

"By orders of my captain, you will not destroy this ship. If I must; I will strike you dead." She said. Estervina felt his sadistic aura surrounding him and shifted a bit.

_He seems to really enjoy blowing things up...

*Oh perfect! Maybe we can fuck with him and make a blood bullet. Send it right back at him and just confuse the hell out of him!*

You always only want to do things the most sickest way.

*Well that's my calling card isn't it?*_


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 14, 2010)

*Jeffry Giacanti *
Jeffry stepped into the hall and closed the door gently. He sniffed. He smelt smoke. Jeffry grinned. ?You know, Buck, smoke in a medical facility is never healthy for the patients.? The men leaning against the wall who Jeffry had taken notice of grumbled something and grinded the cigarette he had been smoking into the ground. His dark shades reflected the light perfectly, along with his military buzz cut, and dark skin. This man was Buck. Buck had been a part of Rordan?s marine squad, but truly had never fitted in. Although, Jeffry had never really been a member of the crew, he was considered a member over Buck. Buck was also Jeffry?s superior. He had gotten such a position from sucking up over the years. This included snitching on Rordan whenever he got the chance and in general, being a complete jerk ass to the old man. 

?Jeffry.? He responded stoically, adjusting his sunglasses. 

?Yeah it?s me, not Jeffry from Marine Squad 58. I?m much better looking, which I was hoping that you would remember.? Jeffry said, grinning from ear to ear. Buck frowned. ?Understand I am by no means here to listen to your jokes, Lt. Jeffry. I?m here to update you.? 

?Update me on what, your social life? Because that would be a huge update. Last time, I remembered, you didn?t have one??

Buck shifted in his suit. He was no longer leaning against the wall, but now staring face to face with Jeffry. Jeffry could smell tobacco. ?Understand marine, that as your superior, you act respectfully. Otherwise, I might be force to relieve you of duties, marine.? He stated plain fully. He then slid the glasses off his face so that Jeffry could see his lawful grey eyes. Jeffry stared back. Truthfully, Jeffry was under Buck so he did have to follow his orders. However, Jeffry didn?t respect Buck. Rordan had always taught Jeffry that a position meant nothing, if you didn?t commandeer the respect of said position. And Buck didn?t have that respect.

?Lt. Jeffry will listen.? 

Buck nodded. ?Mission was successful on Mountain Ego. Escaped Yeti recaptured, pirates captured, and base recaptured.?

?Successful? Those marines are dead, Buck. I hardly call it a success.?

Buck didn?t say anything. Well, he did, but not about those dead marines. God bless them, because Buck could apparently care less. ?As of mission success, the Navy has decided to issue you a squad, after evaluation.? Buck moved to grab a sheet paper from his coat and handed it too, Jeffry so that he could read it. Jeffry read the names quickly. ?You along with the others issued under your care are to meet on the ship, which has been docked at the dock. You will then be assigned a mission.?

Jeffry nodded. He then gave Buck a salute. Buck didn?t return it, but did meet Jeffry?s eyes, once again, and then began walking with his back turned to the marine. Ol? arrogant Buck failed to see Jeffry?s middle finger, flipping him off though?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 14, 2010)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice... *
Arkins stared the at the newcomer, a young man with long brown hair who bore a spear across his back. His name was Devon Makatir, a mere Seaman Recruit, and in his opinion the least promising of these recruits. 

He of course already knew who this man was. He made it a point of memorizing the name's, face's, and profiles, of every man and woman under his command. Clemens had once told him that Garrick, the former commander of this squad, never bothered to learn the names of most of his subordinates. He considered them all fodder. Arkins however was more subtle and preferred to think of them all as pawns (he also considered himself one as well), pawns on a chessboard being set against evil. 

"You're late," Arkins told Devon in a serious tone. "A man who can't keep to a schedule isn't a man who can be trusted." 

"Uh weren't you just late chief?" Bonnie suddenly chimed in with a smirk. 

Arkins shot her a stone cold stare, but Bonnie shrugged and looked down at the table, still smirking. 

"Actually Lt. Smirnov here is correct. Gol D. Roger is long past dead," Arkins told Devon. "He was an arrogant and evil Pirate who ravaged entire islands, and thought he could flout the law. However in the end he was punished for his crimes."  

Arkins tightened his fists and a look of anger appeared in his eyes. It was a man like Roger who came to his home island and murdered everyone. The great hero, Garrick, had saved him that terrible day, but now that amazing man was gone, and it was Arkins turn to carry on the torch. 

"Our job is to crush any would be Roger's, and Monkey D. Luffy's. Now come let's get the *Dark Justice IV*. We have a training gym there. I want to see what you all are made of," Arkins ordered.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 14, 2010)

*With the Crimson Fist Pirates...*

As the laser blast flies straight for them they dive out of the way, the laser destroying the resteraunts and everyone in it. They all then turn to Moab, "Oh we're marines, aaaand we're gona' kill you," Greed says before lifting up his arm and aiming it at Moab.

"Cuff Link Bullets," he says firing several bullets from the holes in his cuff links. Moab wildly dives out of the way and crawls a good distance back, "What the hell was that!" he shouts holding his heart.

"I think I'll take that fool," he says tossing up his cane a few hand grips and strolling over towards him.

"Get awaaaay!" Maxi's voice rains through the streets agian. Vince looks at Dante and Jasmine and then at the three opponents in front of them, "I'm going to go help Maxi, I'm guessing you two can handle things here," he says taking to the skies, "Like you even have to ask."

"And where do you think you're going?" Envy says rushing towards Gluttony and then using him as a trampoline into the sky towards the plane man, "Where do you think you're going!" he shouts as Jasmine chucks him towards the airbourne marine.

He kicks him in mid air, sending him crashing into a building. He then lands on the ground just in time to avoid a rush of bullets coming from Gluttony's machine gun. Envy steps out of the dust from the building, fish scales slowly engulfing his arms, turning his hands into claws, and growing a shark's sharp teeth, "You're in trouble now tough guy..."

Jasmine looks over at the behemouth of a man in front of her, "Guess it's just you and me big boy," she says cracking her knuckles, *"Great...They left me with the little girl. I'll break you in seconds..."* he says with a bored look on his face.

*Marcus vs Shi*

Marcus flies through the town area on his star board, narrowly avoiding ninja stars and kunai that are thrown at him, "Heh, all that big talk before and so far all I'm doin' is runnin," he says as a kunai cuts his cheek.

"Alright guess it's time to man up," he throws his hand into the sky, "Sirius!" he fires a blast from his hand, the star lets off a blinding light, "Guh!" Shi says suprised, "Procyon Gauntlets!" he says, wrapping star energy around his arms and then slamming his fist into the blinded ninja's stomach.

He continues to punch him higher and higher into the air, "Looks like you were the one who's all talk," he says as he goes for one final punch, "Ninjas don't talk, and I'm not done," he says flipping away from the punch and slamming a bomb onto Marcus' star board.

It explodes, sending the two crashing to the ground. As Marcus struggles to his feet Shi approaches, "How're you still walking...?" he rips off his shirt revealing a suit of flexible armor that he's wearing, "My armor took most of you're attacks damage, it's a shame you don't have any," he says quick drawing several kunai inbetween his fingers, "As you'll be needing it soon..."


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 14, 2010)

Devon glared at the gigantic marine who had informed him Gol D. Roger was long dead.  "Well how was I supposed to know that?" he muttered angrily.  Devon impatiently waited as Arkins gave him a lecture about not being late, but he perked up when Arkins talked about showing off their skills.  "Finally, time to show my true strength," Devon though to himself, unaware how much of a beating he was in for.  As the marines headed off towards *The Dark Justice IV*, Devon moved towards the girl who had asked about alcohol earlier.  "That guy is such a jerk," he said, nodding towards Arkins as he gave him the finger.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 14, 2010)

*Moab vs Greed*


Moab was taking cover behind an overturned table. The Man had shot at him! And if that wasn't rude enough, he had destoryed a perfectly good dining facility. While this all annoyed Moab greatly, the thing that really snapped him into reality was the voice of Maxi. Moab had always known her as a strong woman and the scream he heard was nothing like the Maxi he knew. She was scared out of her mind by something, and Moab didn't know what it was, but if it was enough to cause a scream like that, he knew that it wasn't anything that he could take care of. The only thing he could do to help was to take out the cufflink guy that was standing in front of him. 

"Alright, alright I do pity you for choosing me to fight. You probably thought I looked like the weakest, well if that's the case then you are quite wrong. I am actually the strongest in the entire crew! I have just been holding back all of my insanely powerful techiniqes in case marines like you were scouting out my abilities. I'll give you a chance to go ahead and run away right now." Moab said completely bluffing.

"Actually, all I know about you is that you use explosions. You just seemed like a pirate that could entertain me... until he died of course." Greed replied.

"Shit, that trick never seems to work. People need to be more scared of explosions. Nowadays they just don't seem to have the same fear." Moab mumbled to himself.

As Moab looked to his left, he saw a large burlap bag with the words FLOUR on the side. Getting an idea, Moab ran over and pressed his hand against the fabric. Seconds later, the room exploded in a giant cloud of flour. The large mix of both pirates and marines soon jumped out of the building. However it was here that Moab was waiting. He has already charged up an exploding clay ball and placed it outside of the exit. As Greed was exiting the building to excape the flour, the bomb went off sending shrapnel flying all over the area. Greed was sent flying backwards due to the concussive force. As he got back up onto his feet, Moab could see multiple burns on his body as well as two or three small pieces of clay shrapnel sticking out of his forearms that he had used to block mugh of the blast. 

"Hmmm. Maybe I wasn't bluffing as much as you thought..." Moab said as he redied his twin scalpels, weilding them as a knife fighter would. If one was extremely observant, they would be able to see a very thin amount of liquid on the tip of the blade. If they were to observe even more closely, they would be able to see that this liquid had a green tinge and was a dangerous nerve poison.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 14, 2010)

*Moab vs Greed*

Greed began dusting himself off, his fine suit dirtied, "Well I think you're the first opponent to actually hit me in quite some time," he says as he pulls out a piece of shrapnel, "Though you're trickery makes it seem less impressive. But it is to be expected from pirates I suppose."

As he finishes dusting himself off he notices Moab charging forward, "Oh, finally showing some bravado Mr. Pirate," he says as he agily dodges each swipe of the man's attack while holding his hat on with one hand and his cane in the other, "But you see I am not quite as strong as the rest of my lug headed companions, so I have to make up for it in agility," he says as he continues to dodge the attacks, he then takes a good leap back and holds out his cane, smacking the knives out of his way but Moab keeps a good grip on them, "And skill," he says revealing a hidden blade that extends from the end of his cane.

Moab regains his composure and goes for another charge, "Well who needs skill when you're as powerful as me," he says, continuing his charade out of habit, before charging forward. 

However Greed holds him out at a distance with his superior range, "Ah yes, you're strength seems to know no bounds..." he says with a roll of his eyes. But Moab soon sneaks around one of his attacks and goes in for a slice, but is forced to dodge another cane strike. 

He slams his hands into the ground, rolls out of the way from another attack and then prepares to charge forward once again, "You're not getting too far here," but the area that Moab touched with his hands soon explodes, catching Greed off guard, and Moab himself dives through the smoke, his scalpel outstretched.

Greed leans bac, just avoiding the attack, though he sees a tint of green that catches his interest. He then activates a pair of jets in his shoes that send him hovering backwards, "Seems there's more to you than I first believed." 

With a quick hand movement he removes the two buttons on the end of his sleeve, and then on the other sleeve, "Lets see how you deal with these," he tosses them up in the air and they expand into four shuriken like weapons. They then hover in the air for a moment before flying straight for Moab, "And don't worry I've got plenty other buttons if four isn't enough for the Great Pirate," he says as they attack Moab in a zig zag fashion.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 14, 2010)

-With Machine Head, Purple Island-
Machine open and closed his left hand a few times. It seemed like everything was a perfect working order. After a long struggle he was finally able to rebuild himself! He grabbed his old captain's hammer to see if the circuitry he added to it was also in good working condition. It was, it was as if the hammer was a part of him.
Testing, 1, 2, 3, testing, He said to himself. Even though he was an android, Machine Head had a natural, human sounding voice, Testing again. Is this voice box working? He asked himself. This was the final test on his voice. It worked great.
Now it was time to test out his newly acquired devil fruit powers. He had the vortex fruit. It was the power to create vortexes out of his hands. He opened the palm of his left hand and spawned a slow, 6 inch high vortex. He kept it going then opened his right hand and did the same thing.
Amazing, He said out loud.
Now he had one last test. He needed to see if he could fool the devil inside of him. He grabbed the hammer again, with both hands. He gave his body the command to summon a vortex out of his left hand. Nothing happened. The same with his right. Before he got discouraged, he tried one last thing, creating a vortex out of both hands with the hammer. Instantly, a vortex was coming out of the hammer! He fooled the devil inside of him. This is something he would play around with later. For now, he had a different task. The task was to establish the foundation required to become the pirate king.
He logically looked at the situation. Gold Roger had a relativity large crew, He said to himself for no other reason aside from having the ability to do so without straining himself, The next king, Monkey D. Luffy, had around 10 members. I'll need to start with a strong core, the strongest I can possibly get. Then I can focus on numbers if they're proved to be needed, Machine Head continued to reason.
It was time to get to work. The fastest way to figure out who was strong and who was useless was to get a bunch of people together and have them fight it out. That day on Purple Island, Machine Head started to organize the first annual, "Test if you're Good Enough Fighting Tournament," He rented a large open area, got stands, made tickets, created fliers and advertisements, and also posted registration sheets all over the place. The only thing left to do was wait.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 14, 2010)

*Baka on Purple Island*



Baka looked around at the city. It never ceased to amaze him with the sheer size of the structures. Baka was used to large jungles where the highest thing was the home tree. (That's what he called it at least. It was the tree in which he and his family would live.)

Baka held in one hand the flyer that had been sent out. He didn't know how to read, but he knew how to recognize the word fight.... and strong. And if there was going to be a fight with some strong guys, then that's where he wanted to be.

As Baka arrived at the arena, he was greeted by the workers there. "Are you a contestant? You sure look like one. Just look at all that green hair and muscles... this guy's bound to be pretty strong." Baka didn't say anything in a response so the men just ushered him into a room that was filled with many other strong looking guys.

All of a sudden, the door to the room opened up and a large white light flooded the room. All the men in the room had to squint and adjust their eyes expect for Baka. He was used to the outdoors and could see better than the average human no matter what the conditions are. All of the fighters were then guided outside into the middle of the arena. There were about twelve other men there and each looked just as srong as the last.

As Baka looked around, he saw that the area had little to provide in cover. There was a large tree with a few bushes in the corner, but that was it. These battles would be a straight up fight. Baka grinned. Just what he wanted.

*"Baka going to smash puny weak humans!!! Hahahaha!" *Baka yelled as he pounded on his chest. All the other fighters looked at him with a mixture of fear for some, and curiosity for others.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 14, 2010)

Katherine Vs Alana-

"Lock Breaker!""Punishment!" The spear and crescent scythe meet, a massive clang rings out along the emptied streets. "Hmph." Alana pulls the scythe back. "What? Is that all you got?" Katherine smirked. "Heavy Punishment." Alana spun the scythe around and thew it at katherine. "Roasting Spit!" Katherine thrusts the spear forward, however, Alana makes a quick snap with the chain. "What?" SLICE! The blade cuts across Katherine's arm and blood drips to the ground. "Bitch..." The exmarine grumbles. "Please, die." Alana pulls back on the blade. "Not before you!" The spear in her hands slowly spins round and round as she charges Alana. 

"What's this?" Alana looked slightly bored at the attempt. "BURNING HELL!" The glowing red spear thrusts forward. "Hmph." Alana jumps up, avoiding the attack. "Grr..!" Katherine's met with another slash across her back. "You should try harder." Alana comments. "Shut up! I'm worth way more then you WAY more! The only reason you're winning is because of that stupid scythe!" Alana blinked. "That's right!" Katherine growled. "I have a spear, so i can only attack in certain directions! but that Scythe is a long and short range weapon! It's the only reason you're winning!"

"OOFF!!!" A fist slams into Katherine's gut. "Only Reason?" Alana blinked. "Fool... Bounties do not equal strength." BOOM!!!! Katherine crashes into a building. "Do not mistake bounties for power." She says once more. "If i were to wager, you're bounty is only high because you were once a member of the marines, as such you are privy to knowledge they do not want leaking out. My bounty is small because I am an expert at erasing my targets." She reaches into her cape and pulls out a small round object. "Now then." She throws the object into the hole Katherine created. BOOOM!!!!!!! "Accept the punishment for your arrogance."


Gluttony/Envy Vs Dante-

"Oh? am I?" Dante smirked, Adjusting his Fedora, then pulling a pack of cigarettes from his pocket. Kachink- "Phew~" Dante blew out a puff of smoke. "I think." He grinned, adjusting his sunglasses this time. "It's you guys who are in trouble." His held up his hand, suddenly it started to become red and parts of it began to slowly pour like sand to the ground. "Yo, Fish boy." Dante grinned. "I'm Not Fish-boy!" Envy shouts at him. "You know what goes well with fish?" He asked. "Rice?" Gluttony chimed in. "No..." Dante blinked. "Ah, Then it must be vegetables!" Dante's eye twitched. "No... I'm-" "Then soup! Fish goes well with soup!" "LET ME FINISH YOU DAMNED FAT ASS!!!!" Dante's fists slams into Gluttony's face. "EAT RED CURRY POWDER YOU SON OF A BITCH!!!!!"

Wrath Vs Jasmine-

"I'm not a little girl." Jasmine corrected. "See these?" She pointed at her breasts. "These are the breasts of a woman! A champion! only champions have breasts like these! Why, even the pirate empress boa hancock wishes she had breasts like mine! They are my true charm!" She grinned, Wrath however, wasn't even paying attention to her.* "Damn it, I always get stuck with the weak ones." *Jasmine's eye twitched. "OI! LISTEN TO ME!" she shouts.* "Every damn time..."* Wrath began drawing in the dirt. "OI!!! I'M TALKING OVER HERE!!!" Jasmine screams again. "Just once, Just once let me have the captain, someone worthy of my time." Now he was blowing bubbles with a child's summer time bubble toy.

"WHERE DID YOU EVEN GET THAT!!!!!" Jasmine shouts, delivering a flying kick to Wrath's chin and sending him into another restaurant. "HAHAHA! Now you see, It is you who is the weak one!" Jasmine placed her hands on her hips victorious. *"Yo... That tickled."* Wrath stepped out of the building, adjusting his chin. "WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU MADE OF!?!?!?!" Jasmine screamed.* "My turn.*" His fists slam into Jasmines stomach.* "RAGING HAMMER YOU DAMN BITCH!!!!"* He shouts. "Nnngh..." Jasmine skids across the ground, slowly bending forward and stopping herself in a crouch. "Huff..huff... You call that a punch?" She smirked.

Hachi Vs Sloth-

"Huff...Huff..." As the dust dissipates from Prides Attack, Hachi reveals himself to have only minor burns. "Yeah... Take that... you son of a bitch... Where'd he go?" Hachi looked around, the ground in front of him however sports a large gash in it. "Damn it... I went through all that trouble..." 

A few minutes before hand, As the ball of energy comes towards hachi he finds he only has one choice. "Damn it, Summers breeze!!!" The slash travels forward, clashing with the Purple Combustion and resulting in a rather large explosion. 

"Whatever, I made it out of there anyways." He cracked his neck, but noticed sloth was now laying under a tree. "Oi..." Hachi blinked, but nothing happened. "OI!" He shouts a little louder, but still nothing. "OOIII!!!!!" He screams this time, but a blade travels past his head. "Oh, you're awake you son of a bitch." He smirked and gripped his blade. "Come on, Bring it!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 14, 2010)

Out at Sea-

An elegant little boat sails across the blue ocean, This boat is maned by a single person, His dress is rather upscale, Except for the tail end of his coat which is tattered and torn. The man is Desmond Dragula, A once famous architect from an truly famous family line. He served the rich, the famous and even the worlds government. A man of riches and wealth that few would be able to comprehend or even spend in a life time. And yet, He has lost everything, His money confiscated by the world government, his life ruined as he was thrown in a cell and worst of all, the accumulation of his life's work, the largest tower to ever be built.... Destroyed by his own hands. All because of that blasted world government.

Most men would be crushed by this, most men would swear revenge and try to destroy those who did this too them... but this man, he simply sails through the waters as if nothing had happened to him. "A fine day." Desmond looked up at the clear blue sky and smiled, yes, that's all. He simply smiles merely weeks after escaping from the tower he helped create. "Ah, If only i had some whine." He took a sip of water and placed the glass down on a stool. "Well then, I suppose I'll be headed to purple island." He had thought he might have a means of gaining some money at this island, perhaps he would actually.

A few more peaceful hours of sailing and Desmond carefully steps onto the dock of Purple island. "What a pleasant little place." He placed a single hand in his pocket and began to waltz forward, people stopped to look at him, his face was still known even now. "Isn't that?" a woman asks. "No, it couldn't be..." another responds. "But it must be!" A third states. "It is! Desmond Dragula!" He can hear the mutters, but that matters not to him. "Is he here to build another building?" "I heard the tower he built was attacked by pirates!" "No no! It was faulty materials i heard!" "I heard he wasn't even paid for the building in the end because it broke!" 

The gossip continued, but Desmond went on ignoring it all. "Please ladies." He finally responded. "Matters such as that, they are nothing of importance." He smiled at them. "To take things in such stride!" the woman stood amazed. "He's such a gentleman!" "He's so strong to be able to keep on going!" They all nodded, But to Desmond, it was of no concern. What did concern him was the tournament paper he had seen. "Ho? I see..." He doesn't enjoy fighting, but the idea that he could obtain some quick cash with which to start his business up again was one he couldn't ignore. "I believe i shall join this." 

He marched to the office, signed the registration, the men were amazed. "Such a famous man coming here to fight?" One whispered. "Hahahaha! He think's he can fight just cause he can build a buildin?" Another laughed. "He looks like a twig!!! You see these muscles!" A large man chuckled. "Oh my, such strong words." He responded in a rather unconcerned tone. "WHAT DID YOU SAY BASTARD?!" The muscular man walked up to him. "Sir, the contest isn't-" BAM! The muscular man smacked the attendant away. "I SAID WHAT DID YOU SAY BASTARD?" But Desmond stood his ground.

"I said, Such strong words." He repeated. "It ain't what you say... It's how you say it..." The muscular man had a twisted grin on his face. "Now say it.. With some terror in your voice!" "Oh my~ Such strong words~ Please, Do save me~" Desmond spoke in a rather unconcerned female voice. "YOU BASTA-" That was when the large green man had entered however. "W..what the hell is that thing?" The muscular man blinked. "Oh, So it seems we've found your mother, Please great mother, come see your child." Desmond called. "YOU SON OF A BITCH!!!" He growled. "OI! he ain't worth it! just beat him in the wring!" Two more men restrained him. "I'll be seein you... You bastard.."

Desmond simply waved to him as he left. "Goodbye, Muscle-kun." The doors soon opened onto the grassy battleground, a large open area. Yes, this would be preferable, but he did so wish there were some materials around. "Sigh, If only a few more trees were around, I would be able to build something to aid me." He shrugged. "Well, We must take these things in stride Desmond." He adjusted his jacket and stood calmly when- "*"Baka going to smash puny weak humans!!! Hahahaha!" *He looked over at the green creature. "My my, Bakka(read idiot) seems to be about right, you truly live up to your name good sir."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 14, 2010)

Dante vs Envy/Gluttony

Dante unleashed a blast of red curry powder in Gluttony's mouth but was suprised when he noticed..."Are you actually eating it you fat bastard!" but Gluttony was busy engulfing the powder, "Fine lets see you when I reall pour it on!"

More powder began pouring out from his hands and into Gluttony's mouth, "Take some Chili Powder! And some jerk spice! And...Some nutmeg!"  but Gluttony continues to consume it as it comes, "Nutmeg...?" Envy says lifting his sun glasses, "Shut it!" 

But Envy dashes forward and kicks Dante into one of the buildings, "Enough of this crap lets get down to business..." Gluttony sighs, "It was just getting good too," Envy facepalms, "It was just a bunch of spices!"

"Better than the crap you usually use..." Envy twists his head backwards, "What was that?!" Gluttony rolls his eyes, "Oh nothing Ensign, lets just get to this," he says patting his stomach, "THAT RANKING IS BULLSHIT! I'LL GUT THE FLEET ADMIRAL IF I HAVE TO!"

Wrath vs Jasmine

"Don't be fooled by my sexy flat stomach," she says proudly patting it, "I can take a hit anyday!" Wrath picks his ear with his massive pinky, *"I just don't want to break you too soon..."*

*"ANGER STOMP!"* he shouts slamming his foot down on the ground, sending a shockwave of destroyed earth at the female pirate. She leaps into the air and comes down on Wrath, "Meteor Shower Kick!" she says unleashing a flurry of kicks on the large man.

He begins to get pushed into the ground from the force but he appears unphased, *"So when will we really start?"* he asks, "Meteor Fist!" she slams her fist straight into his face.

He slowly reaches up and grabs her by the waist in his giant hands. He then pulls her down, *"Dammit I hate annoying flies like you..."* he says beginning to squeeze.

Hachi vs Sloth

Though Hachi has taunted the marine he still hasn't gotten up, "I said Bring it!" he shouts again. He then listens closely, "*Snore* *Snore*"

"Wait, ARE YOU STILL SLEEPING!" another knife flies at him once again but he ducks under it, "What is going on..." 

He slowly pulls his blade back, unsure, "Summer's Breeze!" he chops down the tree that sloth is under and it begins to fall on top of him. CRASH! 

Out of the rubble the hooded man gets up, whipping leaves off of him, "Wait, what now?" he asks confused, "How'd you attack me when you were asleep?"

"Oh, I've trained myself to attack noisy things while I sleep...When your aboard my ship you have to figure these things out..." he says scratching his head, "So what were we doing now?" he says with a yawn.

"Uh...Fighting..." he sighs, "Where's the other guy...I wana' fight him," but three blades fly at him as he says this, he quickly slices them out of the air but Sloth slides by and picks them up as they fall, throwing one at Hachi and then charging forward with the other two in his hands.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 14, 2010)

Dante Vs Envy/Gluttony-

"Now's my chance." He dashes behind Envy while he's distracted. "Soffice Macinare!" The Cook shouts, Envy turns around and is met with a side hand chop to the arm, then a kick to the stomach, a chop to the leg, a kick to the chin, a chop to the side, a kick to the side, a chop to the neck, then a kick to the chest and finally, a double chop to both legs, Dante lands on his hands and unleashes a duel kick to his chest sending him into Gluttony and forcing the two to go rolling. 

"Yeah, How's that?" He dusted off his shoulders and adjusted his hat. "Bitches' don't know bout my mad skills." He takes a hit of his cigarette and begins to walk off. "Two for one deal, Guess i'll be headed to help Jasmine out." SLING~ A bullet of water cuts Dante's arm from behind. "Ow." Dante turns back to see Envy and Gluttony A-ok but rather PO'ed. "Well, Great." He sighed, rubbing the back of his head. "Honestly, What's it take to keep you guys down. Surely you can't think this is a good idea... Take in on me, King of the cuisine." 

Wrath vs Jasmine-

"Nnnng....Didn't... Your mother... Ever tell you..." Jasmine pulled her head to the side. "NOT TO PICK ON GIRLS!!!" And headbutted the family jewels. *"GUAH!"* Wrath let go and Jasmine quickly rolled out of the way, grabbing her wrist. "Phew, got out of that one all right." she muttered. *"GRUAH! YOU BITCH!!!"* Wrath shouts at her. "Sorry, Can't hear you." Jasmine reaches between her chest and pulls out her ol' trusty pistol. "Hey, Guess what~" she smiles and spins the gun around. "I got a gun too!"

Wrath Growled and rushed her.* "Who cares you bi-"* "Meteor Kick~" Jasmine slams right into his family jewels again.* "GUAH!! YOU DAME BITCH!! CUT THAT OUT!!!"* He shouts. "Hehehe, You see, We woman are far superior, as we do not have that issue. Due to not having dangly bits likes yours- we are unable to feel pain when-" BOOM!!! a fist slams into her stomach. "GUH!" She scapes across the ground. "Nngh... that... can't be good for the baby..." she coughs.* "What the hell!? You're pregnant!?"* Wrath shouts. "No, but what if i was... What if i was..."

Hachi Vs Sloth-

The Swordsman dodges the thrown knife and then clashing with the marines duel daggers, his blade blocking the marines. "Hey, You know what your problem is." Hachi smirked. "Not really caring." Sloth responded, trying to push Hachi back. "Exactly! You don't pay enough attention to your surroundings. that's the downfall of guys like you!" He shouts, drawing his other blade and cutting across Sloth's stomach, Sloth however was quick enough to leap backward and keep the slash damage to a minimum. 

"I was working on something before you guys came here." He smirked. "It was pretty hard work, Ain't complete yet either. Not sure if i should use it or not." He let out a shrug. "But here is something i will use!" Hachi began to spin both blades around, One arm moving over his chest, while the other blade crossed over, he continues to spin the blades around and around, Sloth throws a few daggers, but Hachi knocks them away, the assassin charges at him, leaping into the air and plucking the daggers out, throwing them back at the Samurai.

"Summers breeze!" Hachi Spins and Fires a single slash, then, "Double up!" He shouts, firing a Second summers breeze right at the Mid-Air Marine, All he can see is the shape of an X coming right for him. "Just go and die already!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 14, 2010)

*Mariejois...*
Meiji stared at Silus thoughtfully, wondering if this was indeed the right choice. The man was young for a Vice Admiral, but then again everyone seemed young to him. Silus's relative youth, however spoke volumes about his ability to advance to such a high level at a young age. So in the end Meiji decided to go with his gut, as he always had, and always would. Everything after that would be up to this fellow. Would he be another Aokiji, or an Akainu?  

"Silus-kun, I won't lie to you, or sugar coat things. Admiral Sam Spade, disappeared while on a routine mission over a month ago with no trace. We do not know what happened, but it could very well be foul play. I'm sure you know how troubling this is to think that an Admiral could be taken against his own will..."  

Meiji paused and frowned a bit. The Marines, *his Marines*, were stretched thin in a way that they hadn't been since the great war with Whitebeard. The New World had become incredibly unstable, and they simply didn't have enough elite officers to go around. To compound this the revolutionaries were gobbling up more and more territory with each passing day. Then there were the rumors of secret organizations and cabals, allied against the World Government. 

The old Fleet Admiral however quickly dashed these troubling thoughts from his mind.  Better to focus on the positive. For all he knew, Sam was on a tropical resort island somewhere in the South Blue, relaxing, and had lost track of time. However deep down, Meiji knew better.  

"That is why after careful consideration. I Have chosen you to replace Admiral Spade."  

Meiji suddenly rose from his seat to his full imposing height, and offered Silus his hand. "Welcome to the club, *Admiral*. May you bear the rank long and proudly."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 14, 2010)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*


darthsauron said:


> Devon glared at the gigantic marine who had informed him Gol D. Roger was long dead.  "Well how was I supposed to know that?" he muttered angrily.  Devon impatiently waited as Arkins gave him a lecture about not being late, but he perked up when Arkins talked about showing off their skills.  "Finally, time to show my true strength," Devon though to himself, unaware how much of a beating he was in for.  As the marines headed off towards *The Dark Justice IV*, Devon moved towards the girl who had asked about alcohol earlier.  "That guy is such a jerk," he said, nodding towards Arkins as he gave him the finger.



Arkins led the new recruits, plus Prince, (who he simply refused to acknowledge) outside the barracks and towards the Marine docks. The only reason he kept the 30 plus year old Seaman Recruit Prince around was due to his combat power, and experience. He had fought with the original TFAJ afterall. Arkins disliked the lazy drunk to be sure, but he was no fool either. Prince was still a valuable pawn in the fight against evil, and like all pawns, would be sacrificed for the greater good when the time came.

Meanwhile Bonnie looked at the latecomer with a smirk as he flashed Arkins the bird behind his back. She couldn't help but wonder though if that giant spear he had strapped to his back was just a tiny bit of overcompensation for something. He looked like total weaksauce to her, but then again you never could judge a book by its cover. 

"Yeah it's like someone rammed a steel rod up his ass or something. Then again he didn't say no to alcohol," Bonnie responded in a snickering low voice, and discreetly took a swig from her silver flask of whiskey. She offered the flask to Devon. At the same time she stole a glance at Zagrov. 

"I hope I get to fight you big boy...heh I mean sir." She suddenly remembered this guy was a Lieutenant, but she really didn't give a darn. She had once tried to come on to, and then cursed out Vice Admiral Armstrong, while in a drunk stupor. That incident got her two months in the brig alone, half of which was spent in a tiny black box with no light.  

"Hope your girlfriend won't mind though," she added coyly.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 15, 2010)

*Moab vs Greed*


Moab watched as the buttons quickly turned into deadly weapons bent on his destruction. They hovered in the air only a moment before they began their trip straight towards Moab's chest. In a quick reaction, Moab bent down and placed his hand on the ground, picking up a handful of pebbles as he did so. Charging these tiny rocks with his explosive energy, he threw them in front of his body in the way of the incoming attack. The rocks exploded as the attack reached them blowing it away. 

"Woah. I've never had any of my explosions go off so soon after charging. I think I might be getting better at this." Moab said staring at his hands in amazement.  

However, Moab knew that later would be the time to practice and now was to time to be serious. This guy wasn't a pushover and Moab needed to concentrate as much as possible in order to defeat him. And so, Moab redied his scalpels once again preparing for a counter attack. 

However, before he could begin his assualt on Greed, there was a sharp pain in his left shoulder. As he looked, he could see another one of the buttons Greed had fired earlier was imbedded into his flesh. Wincing in pain, Moab yanked out the weapon tossing it to the ground. In one quick motion he threw one of his scalpels at Greed while running towards him. Greed leaned back very far and avoided the throw. By the time Greed could look up however, Moab was on him slashing with his second surgical tool. Greed raised the angle of his cane and was able to block the blade at the last second before it sliced into his throat. 

A small grin appeared on Greed's face. The man didn't have the ability to defeat him. However he soon changed his cocky attitude when Moab jumped away with great speed.

A second later Greed's torso erupted in fire as his suitcoat exploded into flames. Greed frantically took off the outer garmet and stomped out the flames with his foot as fast as he could, recieving burns on both of his hands, and makng it difficult to hold his cane properly. 

"You see, the throw was only a decoy. A way to get you to worry more about the "poison", you would focus more attention on dodging the object completely than you would had it not been poisoned. And so, I was able to advance. Once again you thought I would go for the kill with my second weapon. However, my real goal was to land my palm upon your shirt this entire time. I may not be able to charge skin, but I'll blow up your pieces of clothing one by one until you're just a charred naked mess standing in front of me. You see, I've found your weakness, without your little tools, you can't do shit." Moab said with a sneer.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 15, 2010)

*Kinryuu Togashi

Purple Island*

A tall man wearing golden samurai armor and carrying a giant blade had entered the city. Three empty bottles of beer clanked against his right leg as he walked. His lazy eyes stared at any piece of jewelry that crossed his eye. ?Expensive stuff,? He mused. He thought of stealing a few gems and what not, but decided against it. He could have all that stuff once he was the strongest swordsman. To be the strongest swordsman, he would need the strongest sword though?

This man was Kinryuu Togashi. A swordsman, who like many others desired to be the strongest. But where others had aspirations of glory and dedication, Kinryuu wanted that title because it would put him at the top of the world. When you had clung to the very dirt beneath you as a child, you got to be that way. Kinryuu was greedy for swords, gold, cash ? whatever the fuck he wanted, basically. If he was at the top, he would have all that and more. His own sword was nothing more then a throwaway, which was why he desired a stronger blade. ?This is a big city?? Well, for Kinryuu. Many people were use to seeing such sights, but Kinryuu had lived on an island where the biggest thing was a shady motel for pirates who had a little cash in their pockets. As Kinryuu entered a bar, he ordered some beer. He gulped it down and smacked his lips. It barely left any taste. Kinryuu frowned and simply tossed the bottle over his shoulder, regardless of who was behind him. It luckily didn?t hit anybody, but smashed violently against the wall. 

?Hey buddy, what?s your problem?? One of the men asked. Kinryuu didn?t meet his eyes; he simply stared at the ceiling. ?The beer was weak. Didn?t have any kick in it.? Although Kinryuu didn?t look at him, he could tell the man was moving. He charged at Kinryuu. 

Kinryuu looked at the man, suddenly, glaring at him, eyes flashing dangerously. ?I would sit down if I were you?? The man ignored Kinryuu?s words and swung at him, intending to punch him in his face. Kinryuu merely moved his blade upward, too lazy to even complete the slash, but it did what it was meant for. Cutting. 

The man?s hand hit the ground and he cried out angrily. ?You bloody bastard! You freaking cut off my hand!? As the man started to use his other hand, Kinryuu chuckled. ?Do you really want to be a handless man?? I gave you the option to keep one. Don?t lose it?? The man?s eyes widened and then narrowed again. ?I?ll kill you? I?ll kill you...? 

Kinryuu shrugged his shoulders lazily. ?Get in line.? He then slammed his hand down and stood up, walking past the man. The man turned around and pointed at Kinryuu with his handless arm. ?You?re in the tournament aren?t you? Well then, I?ll just kill you there!? He exclaimed. Kinryuu turned to him and said, ?Will you have a new hand by then?? Then he left, just like that. 

Kinryuu was back on the street. ?The beer here is too weak. Dammit, I?ll just have to get something strong on the next island then??


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 15, 2010)

*Skypeia/Helen vs. Toron the Sky Swordsman...*
_18 years ago on Mist Island..._
*BLAM! *

"OW! THAT HURT!!" 

A thirteen year old Helen loomed over her fallen opponent (a large boy with wild red hair) with a wooden sword in her grip. They were both in a hidden part of the Mist forest. She wore a sky blue training gi, and her blond hair was cut much shorter then in later days. 

"You lose...again!" she said with a chuckle and then offered her free hand to him. The boy was her best friend and one of her father's students. He was also the only one who knew of her secret training. Her father didn't train females, and forbade his Helen from such a life.  

The boy groaned and slowly sat back up with a grimace on his face. He looked dourly at her, as if he was used to being in this position whenever he sparred with her. "Nee-san, you're not normal. You already fight better then most of the guys on this island..." he muttered. 

Helen helped him to his feet. "I just refuse to lose!" she said cheerfully. 

"Do you want to be strongest in the world Nee-san? Maybe beat Mihawk!" the boy asked her teasingly. 

Helen thought it over and shrugged. "I don't really care about all that stuff. I just want to prove I'm as good as any boy..." 

*Right here right now...*
"I won't lose to you!" Helen said with confident smirk, as she blitzed towards Toron. She held her sword Benihime by her side and slashed at the man. 

Toron swung his ebony bladed katana around and met her slash. *CLANG!* Sparks flew as their swords clashed, pure steel on steel. Helen gritted her teeth and drove Toron backwards with all of her strength. She was still not at one hundred percent after the fight with Darver, but her will was as strong as ever. Her body would break long before her spirit ever did. 

"You fight like a demon possessed!" Toron laughed with a fiery glint in his eyes. He suddenly spun around her in a burst of speed and slashed at the back of her neck, a swing that would easily take her head off. Helen ducked at the last second, feeling the edge of the blade slice through the air and just a millimeter over her head. While low to the ground Helen sprung upwards and twisted herself like a corkscrew, spinning her blade around with tremendous velocity.

*"Mist Divider!"* 

Toron stood his ground however and pumped his arms in a blur, blocking each of Helen's rapid slashes with his katana in a two fisted grip. Multiple sparks flew out every time their blades collided. Helen stopped spinning and quickly back flipping away from Toron, landing in a crouching position and breathing heavily. She was surprised to see he had blocked all of her slashes. 

Toron nodded with satisfaction and pressed two small shell looking devices located on the hilt of his katana. Helen stared curiously at the shells, they looked like dials. 

"I already know you. The only death you fear is death not by the sword, just like me," he told her.  

"You don't know anything about me!" Helen retorted. 

"I can tell you were recently defeated by another swordsman, and that you refuse to lose ever again. The passion in your eyes and your attacks, tells me everything," Toron said with a grin. "Trust me I know the look." 

Helen glared at Toron, but remained silent. The image of Betty flying past her in a blur and shattering her sword flashed in her mind. Blood flew everywhere as her midsection was sliced open. Helen quickly banished the gruesome image from her mind however. That was in the past, all that mattered now was that she never let it happen again. 

"I've been waiting awhile for someone like you. I just didn't think it would be a woman," Toron chuckled. 

Toron raised his katana over his head and squared up with Helen. The dials connected to his ebony sword suddenly came alive and began drawing in wind like a vacuum. Helen's eyes widened and she brought her sword up in a defensive posture. 

"You might want to use that wakizashi as well. Or else this won't last long for you," Toron suggested, gesturing towards the short sword still strapped to Helen's belt. She had found it after the battle with Darver, but so far had not used it. 

"Heh, I won't need it..." Helen replied resolutely. 

*"AXE DIAL STREAM!!" * 

Toron slashed downward with violent force. The dials connected to his blade hummed with energy. Dozen's of blades of air flew outwards from his slash like bullets, flying at Helen from almost every angle.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaimetsu Vs Belkim-

  Kaimetsu turned around in time to block Belkim?s blade and with a quick movement he pulled the strip on his sheath and lashed out with it, cutting across the man?s chest. ?Ah, Damn!? Belkim leaped back. ?When a cat is cornered, it lashes out.? Kai spun the sheath around and held his blade tightly. ?So, You think you?re pretty quick eh?? Belkim grinned. ?I?ll have you know, I haven?t even been trying yet!? He laughed and swung his blade, suddenly a bright flash blinded Kai?s eyes. ?Nnngh!? He closed his eyes, but that was just what Belkim wanted, SLICE! ?Huff?Huff?Huff?? Kai coughed, his body now sporting a rather large and bleeding wound. 

?There is no chance for victory.? Belkim spun his sword around. ?I? Huff? Don?t need my eyes?? Kai smirked. ?Then let?s see you fight without em!? Belkim charged forward, the flash bursting out once more, Kai listened intently then rolled out of the way, He slashed out at Belkim but the man was already in the air. ?Arah!? He laughed as the sword came down. Once more, Kai rolled out of the way and dashed forward. ?Lion?s Fang Barrage!? Both his sword and sheath lash out in a flurry of piercing attacks. ?Hup, Hup!? Belkim dodges them with the speed and skill obtained only through years of training. 

?You think this is anything? Guess I have to step up my game again!? He laughed, breaking Kai?s attack and holding his blade horizontal to the ground. ?Here we go!? The speed was amazing, the blade barely made a sound, Ten, no fifteen? It had to be twenty piercing stabs in nearly an instant. Kai?s body was littered now with small fountains of blood. ?It was nice knowing you Blue sea dweller, But here is where our paths end.? Belkim prepared for a final attack. 

?Lion?s Courage, Panther?s Speed, Tiger?s power.? Kai grinned; His body seemed to explode with muscle. ?What the hell is that?? Belkim blinked. ?I?ve only tried this one other time.? Kai commented. ?Against that Darver bastard.? He slowly raised his sword. ?I?ll throw away my body, if it means breaking down your soul.? He slashes out at the white beret, Belkim expected the usual power and speed, but was amazed when he found himself unable to hold back the blade this time. ?NNGH!? the man went skidding across the ground and stopping fifteen feet away from Kai. ?Lion?s Roar.? Kai lowered himself, placing his sword back in it?s sheath. 

?What the hell is this?? Belkim?s eyes widened, A lion, it was a lion standing behind Kai. The lion lowered its front half to the ground, its head cocked slightly. ?It?s going to roar?? He thought, just as Kai?s blade left its sheath, the lion thrust itself forward and upward, unleashing its roar, a large crescent slash flying from its mouth.  ?NNNGH!? Belkim tried to block, but the slash was strong. ?Damn it!? The swordsman was knocked backward, sent flying into a massive tree. 

?Phew? That bastard.. Hiding something like that.? He whipped his forward as he slid down the tree into a sitting position. ?Who said you could rest now?? Kai asked. ?When did-? BOOM! His foot slams into Belkim?s face and sends him rolling across the ground. ?Panthers Howl!? The Panther this time, The panther howled at Belkim unleashing a smaller slash, but only by a little. ?Shit, Oh well I can-? ?Lion?s Roar!? This time another slash, joining with the Howl and making a + shape! ?Tiger?s Growl!? The third slash joined the other two, now it was [FONT=&quot]*[/FONT] flying at him. ?S?shit!? Belkim tried to move, but his leg was caught on something. ?Damn it, What the-? He looked to see the massive panther holding him in place.

?OI!!! LET GO YOU DUMB BEAST!? He tried to slash at it, but the panther quickly let go and moved out of the way. ?S-? BOOOOOM!!!!!! Kai coughed and dropped to a sitting position. ?Stay dead? You son of a bitch?.?


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 15, 2010)

*Purple Island Docks
*
Standing at the docks of the island was a young man with a draw string sack over his shoulder. The young man held a flier in his hand that was for a tournament for the strongest, ?Tch?this?ll be a drag, but I can get some quick cash and maybe somebody?ll wanna hire me for a nice ol? mercenary type job!?, he laughed as he walked off the docks and went on his way looking for the  place of the tournament.

As the young man walked down the street he had noticed many people murmuring about some famous builder being in town, but that concerned him not in the slightest as he arrived to the front desk.

?Hello, I?m here to sign up for the tournament.?, he said to the man at the table, ?A bit young don?t you think??, was all he got in return. This got him to laugh a bit, ?Nah,I?ll be fine. Just sign me up, Lucas Maxwell! Haha!?, being underestimated always got Lucas pumped and ready to brawl, ?Your funeral..", the man at the desk said as Lucas walked over into a corner isolating himself preparing his weapons and checking to see if his goggles were operating correctly.

Lucas was abruptly interrupted by a loud argument between a muscle bound idiot and some guy who looked like he just came from a graveyard. Lucas stopped to laugh at the little argument and how easily outwitted the muscular man was. _This might be more then just some famous builder_, Lucas thought as he became excited about the match to come.

Out of nowhere a green monkey/human/caveman came out of nowhere yelling *"Baka going to smash puny weak humans!!! Hahahaha!"*, doing nothing more but excite young Lucas more causing him to go into a laughing frenzy.


----------



## Chaos (Jun 15, 2010)

Pyro said:


> "You said your name was Dean right? Ya know, I think I'd like to learn more about your arial fighting. I think I usually have the advantage if the fight is on the ground, but When I get tossed into a situation like that one, I don't usually know how to react. Think you could teach me sometime?"



*Dean, Gorilla Island*

The fight had been over so suddenly... That ball of air had really gotten the both of them good, even going as far as snapping Dean from his combat trance. And then out of the blue he was part of a pirate crew! At last able to escape this shell of an island and be able to do something in the open seas. Then another thought hit him. He was now part of a pirate crew without a ship. The thought was a depressing one, if not really detrimental to his mood. They were strong. They'd get a new ship. They'd leave. He was so caught up in these thoughts that he almost missed it when everyone started moving again.

Gatrom came up next to him. "You said your name was Dean right? Ya know, I think I'd like to learn more about your arial fighting. I think I usually have the advantage if the fight is on the ground, but When I get tossed into a situation like that one, I don't usually know how to react. Think you could teach me sometime?" Dean smiled. They weren't even treating him like a burden. He was used to being either a burden or a practice target, so he could surely appreciate this. "Yea, I'm called Dean. It's been a long time since anyone actually used that name though" He laughed, kind of embarrassed. "The fighting... Yea, I could help you out a bit, but I'm mostly good at it because of my Devil Fruit. Main thing is that you look for possibilities to move to. Platform-based combat, as I like to call it, is more a game of looking for opportunities to stand than sheer fighting prowess. Otherwise you would've pummeled me" Dean wished he could say more, but it was hard to explain. "I'll show you what to look for some time if you can show me something about close combat" He concluded.


----------



## Sholo (Jun 15, 2010)

*Mariejois*



StrawHat4Life said:


> "Silus-kun, I won't lie to you, or sugar coat things. Admiral Sam Spade, disappeared while on a routine mission over a month ago with no trace. We do not know what happened, but it could very well be foul play. I'm sure you know how troubling this is to think that an Admiral could be taken against his own will..."



While this statement was troubling for Silus, as it would have been for any marine who had heard it, it was not entirely news to him.  While the marines had tried to keep things under wraps, there had been some rumors flying among some of the vice admirals to this effect.  Still, what did this have to do with him?  He wasn't responsible for Spade's disappearance and he had no idea where he was...



StrawHat4Life said:


> "That is why after careful consideration. I Have chosen you to replace Admiral Spade."
> 
> Meiji suddenly rose from his seat to his full imposing height, and offered Silus his hand. "Welcome to the club, *Admiral*. May you bear the rank long and proudly."



Silus stared at the Fleet Admiral for a second in disbelief and then turned to the two admirals, correction: the two _fellow_ admirals, to check their reactions to see if this was some sort of a joke.  "I gues this is it..." Silus thought to himself, "the marines may have let me come and go as a Vice Admiral but as an Admiral?  If I accept this, then I may never get to spend any time with my family again..."  Silus pondered the situation for only a second more however and rose to his feet to address the Fleet Admiral.  "Sir, it would be an honor to accept this position.  I swear that I will bring peace through my justice as an admiral."  Silus accepted the Fleet Admiral's hand and shook it, there was no turning back now.  Silus had decided that even though he may never see his family again, he had to do what was best not just for them but for all civilians.  If he as an Admiral could make the world a safer place, he would, no matter the personal cost.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 15, 2010)

*The West Blue/Deadwood Island...*
Annie poured Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong a cup of coffee and then poured herself a large cup, which she also spiked with a bit of brandy. "Thank you Annie-chan," Archer said. 

"I didn't do it for you fella," Annie retorted. She was feeling dead tired after the voyage from Mariejois and needed a recharge. After this guy left she'd take a hot shower and then sleep, maybe for a week. 

She took a sear opposite of the tall Marine, on a round oak table in the kitchen, and took a sip of the steaming hot brew before speaking. "So what do you want? You didn't haul your ass all the way to the West Blue for nothin!"  

Archer put his cup down, and leaned back in his chair very casually. "Well first I'll relay the official reason why I'm here. I'm sure you know by now that one of your fellow Shichibukai was recently consumed by Yajuu, before we assassinated him?" 

Annie nodded. "Yeah that fat ass Olaf," she responded. She hated that man, and was glad to hear that he ended up in Yajuu's belly. 

"Yes, and we've decided to replace him. We can't have you Shichibukai falling like flies, the way the Yonkou have lately,"  Archer responded. 

"So what does that have to do with me?" Annie asked impatiently. 

"All Shichibukai will shortly be summoned to Mariejois," Archer said. He reached within his marine coat and pulled out an official scroll and slid it across the table towards Annie. The gunslinger caught up the scroll and looked at Archer with a look of surprise. 

"No way fella...I just came from Mariejois. I ain't going back so soon!" Annie protested. 

Archer raised his hands defensively and shrugged. "Hey, I just do what I'm told...well most of the time anyway. This meeting is mandatory. Whoever doesn't show up will lose their Shichibukai title."  

Annie slowly slammed her face onto the table and sighed audibly. "Another boring meeting. I don't wanna be locked up in the same room with those other mooks!" 

"This isn't going to be just any meeting my dear Annie-chan," Archer said with a grin. "You will all act as judges." 

"Judges?" 

"Yes, to decide the next Shichibukai," Archer replied. "Um do you have any cookies?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 15, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With Alex*
> 
> The people of the town gather around the rubble, some scared and some infuriated, "You damn blue sea dwellers!"
> 
> ...



The two begin exchanging blows, their spiked gloves meeting each other after each punch, "Strange coincidence, but I'm afraid you're at a bit of a disadvantage," he says as the steel barbed wires he shot out from his finger tips before retract back into his glove. He then clenches his fist and they match his other spiked glove.

"You've only got one, while I've got two," he says going to overwhelm the pirate with two spiked fists coming at him, "Well I've got plenty of other things going for me," he says sprouting two eagle wings from his jacket and taking to the sky, "For one, I can fly..."

"I've also got plenty of other tricks up my sleeves," he says patting his Tiger Arm, which is literally...up his sleeve, "But we'll save those for later," he says diving down at White Berret.

Trevor sighs, "Wings aren't too rare around here...Though wings of that size are interesting I suppose," he says firing his barbed wire at him. With a few twists and spins he manages to narrowly avoid the barbed wire, "Maybe I should stay out of the sky," he says detransforming his jacket and heads for the ground.

"Bad move," he says slamming his fist into the ground, "What?" he says seconds before landing. Just as he does five strings of barbed wire fly out of the ground. He twists to avoid them but it is too late, one stabs through his stomach, another through his shoulder, two cut his legs and one barely scratches his cheek, "Guh...You...Bastard..." Trevor sighs, "Guess you're just another boring intruder after all."

*Moab vs Greed*

Greed shook his head, "I'd say I'm impressed, but I'm not quite there...I guess suprised is a better word," he says pulling something out of his back pockets.

He slips on a pair of white gloves and he soon gets a soothing look on his face, "These gloves have been incoporated with a special healing serum," he says rubbing them on his chest burns under his shirt, "Though my hands won't be in the best of shame it is a minor improvement."

"Now back to business," he says picking up his coat jacket, "Now, I suppose all of the opponents you've fought before have been...Well raging idiots," Moab stops and thinks for a moment...A flashback of the little girl with the flaming weapon running around, screaming frantically, comes to mind, "What makes you say that...?"

"Well you seem to take yourself as a pretty intelligent man, so I'm guessing your wits have helped you through your battles," he adjusts his glasses, "But they won't help you this time," he says tossing his jacket into the air.

The jacket becomes stiff and begins to transform into a cannon like device, "Coat Cannon," he says as it's transformation is completed, "I wouldn't be foolish enough to make my attire, which is my entire arsenal..., out of material weak enough to be destroyed by something like that."

He steps up to the coat and places his hand at it, moving it towards the pirate in front of him, "In a battle of the minds you are terrible outmatched," he says as it powers up, "Now lets start off with the rest of those buttons that you seemed to enjoy so much," he says firing off weapons similar to before but these are moving much faster.

"What's next...Bullets...Bombs...Rockets...Maybe I'll pull out the more interesting ammunition..." he says thinking to himself as the buttons move in for the kill.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 15, 2010)

Grandline- Ikijigoku main base-

  Selpher, Scorpio and The Unnamed ninja, carrying Albert?s body, enter the main hall, which is home to Covel?s Throne. The entire main room is covered in white marble and decorated with pillars covered in vines. Despite being underground the place is very well lit and the energy Covel emits is able to keep the plants alive. ?So, I see you have returned.? Covel crosses one leg over the other and leans to his right, placing a hand under his chin. 

  ?Yes lord Covel! We?ve even brought one of the Crimson fist pirates! See!? Selpher points at Albert. ?Indeed, It seems you have finally captured one of them.? He looked over at the pirate. ?But, Selpher.? Covel called out. ?Yes Lord?? Selpher asked. ?Why is it? that you only have one?? Selpher gulped. ?Obviously, you take me for a fool.? He didn?t bother to adjust himself. ?You realize I know of your defeat. I know that it was the schikibukai Dokeshi that defeated this man and that it was that ninja over there whom captured him. While you sat, groveling and sniveling like the pathetic brat you are.?

  Selpher?s eyes began to twitch at the remarks. ?Oh my, are you getting angry?? The boss simply waved his hand. ?Don?t look down on my Covel! I have the ultimate defense! I wasn?t beaten!!! I?ll prove it! In any other world I will prove it! Send me out agai-uh?ur..? The man?s words cut off into mere grunts. ?Again? I suppose is what you wanted to say. Shame you can?t speak when you?re neck has been punctured can you?? A glowing green arrow protrudes from Selpher?s neck. 

  ?The ultimate defense, where is it? I was hoping to see a show of it; it seems as if you?ve forgotten it somehow.? Covel slowly stood up and walked over to the man, gasping for air. ?Scorpio, do you remember what I did to your brother?? Covel asked. ?Yes sir.? The man responded. ?Good, I want you to treat this man in the same manner.? A pair of seastone cuffs were strapped to Selpher?s wrists as Covel removed the arrow. ?With pleasure.? Scorpio grabbed Selpher by the hair and dragged him off. 

  ?Now then, for you.? Covel turned to the Ninja. ?What is your name?? The ninja nodded. ?It?s Gregory sir.? Covel blinked. ?Huh, a ninja named Gregory, not often you hear that. Indeed, well then I?ll be sure to see you get a special reward.? He snapped his fingers and the fat scared man named Dr. Loki walked in. ?Doctor, I?ve got another bit of research for you.? He pointed at Albert?s body. ?Ohohohoh! So you do Lord!? Loki showed his sharp toothed grin. ?I can?t wait to see what this one has to offer!? Covel nodded. ?I believe it?s the Prism fruit, Try to be careful, it?s not often we get these you know.? The Doctor nodded. ?I know sire! I?ll be sure to keep him alive? for the most part anyway.? 

  This time it was the doctor who snapped his fingers. ?GET IN HERE YOU LUG!? The doctor shouts, from the doorway enters a massive frame of a man, his skin dark with glowing red ink tattoos all over, his face covered with a samurai?s mask and his wild untamed red hair going in all directions. ?Take this back to my lab!? He pointed at Albert?s body. The lug of a man nodded and picked up the Crimson fist pirate, taking back into the darkness. ?I?ve gotten very close my lord! We?ve almost perfected the first batch! I hear David is expecting great things?? Loki grinned. ?Yes, It is thanks to him we are able to get this far? Those documents he had them steal ten years ago, I wonder just what else they hold.?


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 15, 2010)

*Mariejoa Docks, en route to The Dark Justice IV*

Zagrov was very please with Arkins thus far. He liked how he spoke and how he carried himself. Once Arkins announced that they were going to the Dark Justice for a spar Zagrov smiled. He reached for his weapon and grabbed the handle and stood up after Arkins passed him. The chains wrapped all over his body jingled. He allowed the others to leave the room before he and Kashu did the same. They walked down the halls and Kashu and Zagrov walked in the back of the procession as they headed down to the docks.

"So is this Arkins to your liking?" Kashu asked
"*Yes*" Zagrov said simply
"*He seems to be a man that knows justice*"
"*I can already see I will follow him to the end*" Zagrov said

He reached up and adjusted his eye patch, he walked so that the entire procession was in his vision. Every step he took he jingled, he didn't head it anymore as he was accustomed to it. 

"*What do you think about him?*" Zagrov asked
"He has absolutely no openings" she said
"He would be absolutely fun to fight" she said looking directly at Arkins' back

She tried her best to hide her presence she was very good at that but she had a feeling somewhere inside her that he knew she was watching him. She watched the other members of the procession also. Now they she could see them walking she could tell they were all dangerous in their own right including that one called Prince. She was thinking about which of them she wanted to fight first. Her thought was distrubed by the woman and new comer chatting. 

"I hope I get to fight you big boy...heh I mean sir." Bonnie said

She seemed to pause

"Hope your girlfriend won't mind though," she added coyly
"*You can call me Zagrov*" Zagrov said with a smile
"*Those ranks don't mean much to me*" he said
"*They only serve to seperate people fighting for the same goal in my eyes*"
"You can do as you please" Kashu said nonchalantly to Bonnie
"I've fought him already" she said completely missing the taunt

Zagrov laughed at the exchange, Kashu had grown up in a different culture and she could never pick up when people were teasing her.

"Did I say something funny?" she asked
"*No nothing at all*" he said with a smile

They walked for a little longer and he could see what the *Dark Justice IV *sitting at the docks in front of them. He'd done it finally, his dreams had come true.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 15, 2010)

*Skypeia/Helen Vs Toron the Sky Swordsman... *
_13 years ago on Mist Island..._
Helen's father backhanded her viciously across the face, causing her to fall onto her back. 

"HOW DARE YOU!" Helen's father screamed. 

The aspiring swordswoman sat up and touched the blood seeping out of her lip. "I just wanted to make you proud!" she replied in a low voice. Tears began to stream down her cheeks. 

"You have violated the sacred honor of this household and taken up the katana, which is forbidden to all women!" he exclaimed with seething anger in his voice. 

"But...but I'm as good as any man. I learned our families style all on my own. Let me show you. Just give me a chance!" Helen begged, quickly rising back to her feet. 

Suddenly Helen's father turned his back to her. "Leave," he stated in a flat tone. 

"BUT I'M YOUR DAUGHTER!!" Helen screamed. 

"I have no daughter!" he responded coldly. "Leave my house before sunset and never return!" 

Helen stood with her jaw agape, in an absolute state of shell shock, feeling as if someone had just punched her in the gut.

_Right here right now..._
*"Axe Dial Stream!" * Toron yelled fiercely. 

Countless waves of deadly air slashes flew at Helen from every angle. In that brief second she had before they hit, her mind raced through the possible counters, none of them good. So she picked the least of all evils, and leaped high into the air over the air slashes. One of the deadly slashes however clipped her right calf and she grimaced in pain, as blood began to gush out of a slash wound. 

As she hung in the air, Toron blasted off the ground and somersaulted over her with sudden speed. *"Axe Dial Tornado!"* 

Helen barely had time to look up as Toron unleashed a spiraling cutting whirlwind that hit her point blank range. The air exploded around her and Helen flew towards the ground like a comet, landing with earth shattering impact. *BABOOM!* 

Toron landed back onto the ground and peered into the smoke and debris that obscured where Helen had landed. "Hmm...maybe you aren't the one I was looking for,"  he mused aloud. 

Seconds passed and then a minute. Toron frowned and sheathed his axe dial enhanced katana. "What a pity. I suppose women aren't suited for this afterall," he muttered. Toron turned around and began to walk away. He figured that his partner should be done with the other Blue Sea dweller by now. 

"I'll show you what a woman can do," Helen's voice rung out. 

Toron spun around on his heels. A look of surprise quickly replaced the disappointment that was there only a second ago. Helen stood before him, covered in blood. Her blade, Benihime, began to glow a deep crimson. It emitted a low pitched humming sound, that sounded almost like a cello. She pointed the razor like tip of the blade at Toron's face.

"Can you hear it singing? It wants blood...*your* blood," she said with a devilish grin.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 15, 2010)

*White Beret HQ*
The small army of about seventy sky monks stormed through the White Beret HQ with full steam. The Sky Monks were largely outnumbered since there is rougly 1000 White Berets and only seventy Sky Monks (Excluding Doyo and Feroy), but the White Berets were greatly outmatched by the Sky Monks superior fighting ability. It wasn't rare for small numbers to take out large group. Take a look at Monkey D. Luffy at Enies Lobby.

Two White Berets intercepted Feroy's path. The Hoax Pirate Captain executed a perfectly placed punch and kick on the two law enforcers, knocking them out. It seems the training he received paid off a bit.

A group of White Berets attempted to attack Feroy from behind, but Doyo-san dived down from above and destroyed them.

"No time to waste here, Feroy! Continue on to Rekel's office! We'll back you up!"

Feroy nodded, "Yea, I know." He said continuing on, knocking some White Berets out of his way in the process. Doyo was directly behind Feroy, protecting him from any unsuspecting attackers who would dare try to stop the young "Hero".

Feroy and Doyo made it to a pair of giant doors that leads to the room thought to be Rekels'. However, a group of 100 white Berets stood between the two and the office.

Doyo took up his usual weird fighting stance, "Go in there and defeat him! I'll hold these fools off!" Doyo said. The Head Sky Monk pounced into the crowd of White berets and started the beat down.

Feroy approached the large doors and knocked firstly. Then the Hoax pirate grinned and kicked the door in, the large door flying inwards and landing with a large *thud!*

Inside the grand room was a man sitting behind a desk doing paperwork. He had a bald head with a brown old style mustache and he wore the White Beret uniform with a gold rim and came over his shoulders. The man didn't even look up at Feroy.

"Welcome to the White Beret HQ! I'm sorry I'm kinda busy at the moment, I'll have to help you at some other time." The man said without even looking up at Feroy. He seemed mesmerized by his work.

"I assume you're Rekel?" Feroy said approaching the desk.

"That is correct." Rekel replied.

"Great," Feroy picked up the extra large door and chucked it at Rekel, "I'm Feroy Toglory, Captain of The Hoax Pirates and future Pirate King! Nice to meet ya!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 15, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Dante Vs Envy/Gluttony-
> 
> "Now's my chance." He dashes behind Envy while he's distracted. "Soffice Macinare!" The Cook shouts, Envy turns around and is met with a side hand chop to the arm, then a kick to the stomach, a chop to the leg, a kick to the chin, a chop to the side, a kick to the side, a chop to the neck, then a kick to the chest and finally, a double chop to both legs, Dante lands on his hands and unleashes a duel kick to his chest sending him into Gluttony and forcing the two to go rolling.
> 
> ...



Hachi vs Sloth

The mid air marine watches as the swordsmen lets off an attack, "Well only one thing to do..." his eyes shut close and his body goes limp.

Hachi watches confused as he does nothing to dodge the incoming attack but all of a sudden his body drops like dead weight, slamming into the ground instead of getting hit by the attack.

"What kind of dodging is that!" Sloth pops an eye open, "There was no way I could've dodged that...So I kinda' just gave up on it," he says rolling to his feet, a tired look still on his face.

"Guess it worked out alright..." he says with a shrug, "I really don't like all this up close fight...Too much work," he says before vanishing in a flash.

Hachi quickly raises his blades, "Where'd he go..." blades begin flying at him from the trees. He slashes them out of the air but they keep coming, "How many," he hits one, "Blades," another one goes down, "Does he have!" but one finally penetrates his defense and pierces his side.

This throws his defense off and another one hits him in the chest, then the knee, then the back, and they continue to come before he finally starts to get his rhythm back and defends once again, "Come on and fight!" he shouts into the trees.

All of a sudden the knives begin to shake, the ones on the floor as well as the ones inside of him. The ones in him are violently ripped out and the ones on the floor fly up, some cutting the unsusepcting swordsmen. They then begin flying around, hardly noticable small but durable wires tighted to the ends of them.

Jasmine vs Wrath

Veins begin popping out of his head, *"I...Don't...GIVE A SHIT!"* he shouts slamming his fist into the ground, *"YOU CHEAP SHOT ME OVER AND OVER AGAIN AND THEN START BITCHING ABOUT BEING PREGNANT!"* his shoves his face inches from hers, *"YOU MAKE NO SENSE YOU CRAZY BITCH!"* 

"...Meteor Kick!" she swings her leg up but he catches it before it can hit it's target, *"NO! NOT AGAIN!"* he shouts, grabbing her by the leg and then slamming her against the floor. He then spins around several times and releases, sending her flying, *"And stay out!"* he shouts, the several rings wrapped around his arms jingling as they clank together after he shakes his fists.

Dante vs Gluttony/Envy

"King of Cusine eh? Interested in taking a job on our ship? The current chef sucks..." Gluttony says rubbing his stomach, "SHUT THE HELL UP! JUST CUZ I CAN'T KEEP UP WITH YOUR DAMN APETITE DOESN'T MEAN SHIT!" he then regains his compsure and returns his attention towards Dante.

"You're mine..." he shouts diving forward, his claws outstretched. He swings them forward but Dante hops back to avoid them. Though he doesn't stop there, he continues his onslaught until he finally gets a minor cut on his stomach, though it's enough to draw blood.

"There we go..." he grabs hold of the blood and thrusts it forward, it smacks into Dante like a bullet, sending him flying backwards, "Bastard..." he says getting back on his feet and charging forward, but he's stopped by a small ball smacking into his head, causing an explosion right in his face.

"Fighting two opponents is not wise," Gluttony says, his hand outstretched, ready to continue firing, "Especially when you're outmatched by both..." Gluttony shrugs, "I wouldn't say both," Envy clenches his fist in anger, "WHAT'S THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN!"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 15, 2010)

_*TFAJ*_

He stood at the mast of the ship, the shadows cast from its sail silhouetting his appearance. His coat flapped in the wind creating an almost mysterious ambience around him as he looked out across the dock waiting for the rest of his new crew to arrive. He took a deep breath breathing in the fresh sea air. It was a practice that would have been therapeutic to most, but this man was too ill tempered and angry to have it abated by something so simple. 

He stepped out of the shadows and the mysterious man?s handsome visage came into view, the man who was waiting was none other than the ? White Comet? Lieutenant Zell Dylandy. He moaned to himself in displeasure as he grew even more impatient.

?Oi what a bunch of rat?s piss. That clacker, that fucking drongo, that fucking dipstick!! I work moi ass off, I?m the dux when it comes to Marine lieutenants and that horse?s arse gets to captain this ship. That guy is as mean as cats piss and isn?t fit to lift my jock. But I?ll play nice until he fucks up.? Zell?s face contorted into something far more maniacal as he thought aloud. His heavy aussie accent was punctuated with an indelible fury that was unbeknownst to anyone except himself He knew it was wise to keep his low opinion of Lt. Samuel Arkins to himself because that way his ?superior? wouldn?t see him gunning for his job. 

?Sir!!!?Zell was snapped out of his thoughts by the voice of a simple fodder marine below him. He glared down at the fodder that saluted to him as was customary of a lower ranking officer to a higher one. Zell leapt from the mast down to the deck. He softened up his face as he acknowledged his subordinate.

?At ease mate. What do you have to report.? 

?Sir the other members should be arriving shortly?and just to warn you I don?t think Lt.Arkins will be happy with?GAH!!?


The fodder marine dropped to his knees and clutched his stomach. He had been hit so fast he didn?t even see Zell move. He gasped for air as the wind was completely knocked out of him. Zell walked over to the man and patted him on the back as he was hunched over.

?Now I don?t mean to spit the dummy mate cause I ain?t a standover man. If I say so moi self this is unlike me mate, so get yourself together and keep your thoughts to yourself because they?re about as useful as tits on a bull. Now when they get here tell them I?m in the training gym waiting.? With that Zell walked off from the man he just accosted. He smiled to himself as he walked away, for some reason he couldn?t pinpoint he was very excited. Something exhilarating was about to happen and he couldn?t wait for it to occur.





*Chaos Mind Arc*

*BOOM!!CRACK!!*

The rocket that was launched from the bazooka zeroed in on The  Catastrophe and hit its mark with accuracy. The boat was damaged pretty badly from the bazooka fire and now it was time for the gunman to make his presence known. He leapt onto the enemy vessel and his hands quickly went to his guns, which were holstered at his side. 

?Lockon Barton here!!!Targeting and FIRING!!!?

With a dazzling show of gunmanship he twirled the guns around and opened fire on the enemies around him. 

*BANG BANG BANG*

Just like that bodies started to go limp and fall to the ground. The gunslinger laughed in glee as his enemies began to drop like flies.

?HAHAHAHA! What a shot!!? Lockon laughed with glee for a moment as he looked at the carnage he was causing, but then someone caught his eye. It was a man who looked like a mishmash of a punk and a gentleman. Lockon decided to hold back his laughter at the man?s ridiculously contradictory appearance and instead pump him full of lead. He opened fire and the man masterfully dodged him shot after shot with movements that can only be described as macabre. The man closed the distance and he stood before Lockon and bowed.

"I'm honored to be your opponent, master gunfighter. Let us engage in battle fairly and may the best win"

Lockon couldn?t help but smirk at the candor of his freakish foe.

?I gotta say it?s not everyday someone bows to you before ya shoot em up. In the spirit of your behavior I?ll introduce myself. My name is Lockon Barton and I?m the guy whose going to put a hole in your head then put you to bed with the fishes.? Lockon began to lock on as he decided on what areas of Chalcedony he was going to take aim at, the kneecaps would be his targets. Lockon jumped backward and opened fire with Hestia and Shiva aimed at Chalcedony.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 15, 2010)

> Dante vs Gluttony/Envy
> 
> "King of Cusine eh? Interested in taking a job  on our ship? The current chef sucks..." Gluttony says rubbing his  stomach, "SHUT THE HELL UP! JUST CUZ I CAN'T KEEP UP  WITH YOUR DAMN APETITE DOESN'T MEAN SHIT!" he then regains his  compsure and returns his attention towards Dante.
> 
> ...



"Huff...Huff...Huff..." Dante breathes heavily, blood drips from his forehead down to the ground; his left eye is closed and caked with blood. " pesce  affrontato figlio di un calamaro marcio...." He huffs out. "What the hall does that man?!" Envy shouts at him. "You fish faced... Son of a rotten squid!" He shouts. "That's it... I'm threw playin around..." He clenched his fists rightly. "I'm tired of gauging your strength...." His hands and feet begin to glow red. "This next move, Is five times stronger then my Soffice Macinare." 

Dante bolts forward, He sees his aim, Envy, That is who he'll focus on. "Vigoroso Macinare!" FWOOSH!!! His hands and feet explode into flames; The chef then chops Envy's side with his left hand, grabs his skin and quickly flips him over, delivering a heel drop to his back and then kicking his stomach and sending him up into the air, he then delivers a punch to the marines chest, his neck, His gut, a chop to his leg, ankle, back, a knee to his gut, a headbutt to his chin, a kick to his cheek, a heel drop to his head, the flames slowly spread up Dante's arms and legs. 

"Andate a  diventare sushi come un pesce buono!" (Go and become sushi like a good fish!) He delivers a double kick to Envy's chest once again and the flame slowly dies out. "Phew." He blows on his hands, burns now covering them. "Aren't you worried you wont be able to keep on as a chef like that?" Gluttony asked him. "If you're going to be a chef, you have to expect being burned." His hat and sunglasses gone, he opted to take out another cigarette. "I won't lose, not again." 




> Jasmine vs Wrath
> 
> Veins begin popping out of his head, *"I...Don't...GIVE A SHIT!"*  he shouts slamming his fist into the ground, *"YOU CHEAP SHOT ME OVER  AND OVER AGAIN AND THEN START BITCHING ABOUT BEING PREGNANT!"* his  shoves his face inches from hers, *"YOU MAKE NO SENSE YOU CRAZY  BITCH!"*
> 
> "...Meteor Kick!" she swings her leg  up but he catches it before it can hit it's target, *"NO! NOT AGAIN!"*  he shouts, grabbing her by the leg and then slamming her against the  floor. He then spins around several times and releases, sending her  flying, *"And stay out!"* he shouts, the several rings wrapped  around his arms jingling as they clank together after he shakes his  fists.



"Nnngh...." Jasmine coughs, she'd landed in some building. "Damn it... What would Joseph say if he saw me like this... What would dad say..." She grumbled. "There's never been a female rodgers!! BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!! AS A PIRATE!? HAHAHAHA!!! Leave the captain's work to a man!"-Akuma "Eh????? Shouldn't you be more focused on finding a husband or somethin? you know? Girly stuff. That girls should do. Like you."-Joseph. "Really?.... You want to be a pirate? But, you're not strong at all...."-Jason. 

BOOM!!!! "I'LL SHOW YOU ALL YOU SONS OF BITCHES!!!" she shouts into the air and begins running at full speed. "I'LL TEACH YOU TO MAKE FUN OF ME YOU SON OF A BITCH!!!" She shouts. Wrath can't hear her though, he's too busy making sure his family jewels are still in tact. *"Guh, that fucking bitch, What the hell!?" *He growled. "*I'll fuckin kill her, I swear i'll fuckin kill her!" *

"RISING SUN!!!" Jasmine shouts, delivering a full speed kick to his family jewels and knocking him into the air. "FALLING MOON!" She leaps, cocking her fist back and delivers the strongest punch she can muster into the mans jewl's once more. "SHOOTING STAR!!!!" Before he hits the ground she kicks his jewels as hard as she can and sends him rolling across the dirt. "DON'T YOU COME BACK!!!!" -Hit the weak spot for massive damage!-



> Hachi vs Sloth
> 
> The mid air marine watches as the swordsmen lets off an attack, "Well only one thing to do..." his eyes shut  close and his body goes limp.
> 
> ...



"Huff...Huff..." Hachi raises both blades into the air, then holds them both Horizontal to the ground, forming  an = sign. Clang! Clang! clang! He lets a few of the daggers hit the tips of the swords, he can feel the vibrations rushing through the blade, he knows what Sloth wants, he want's to keep hachi trapped, if the swordsman is stuck in this spot, the blades can pierce him, or he can send more blades in. Either way, Hachi is stuck between a dagger and a sharp place.

CLANG! CLANG! He closes his eyes and breathes, CLANG! he tries to drown out the sound of the clangs, there is something more important he must hear. Vvvv...rr... The sound, Vvvrrrr....Vrrrmmm.... The hum coming from both of his blades, Yes, he can hear it. The move he had been practicing, He can't master it just yet, Even just using his newest blade makes his summers breeze hard to control. But There was no option, it's not complete, bu the needs to use it now. 

Hachi' twists his upper body slightly, then turns his feet in the opposite direction. Vvvrrrmmmmmm..... "There it is... The level i was waiting for." He turns his body, twisting it into a full circle, slowly bringing the blades over his head and- "SUMMER'S STORM!" As he swings down, the daggers around him begin to follow his blades path, a crescent blade made from the air current flies out towards a section of forest, the attack is larger then the Summer's breeze, and if one looked closely, you could see it was two blades traveling close together. || "Just go and die." The daggers followed behind his summer storm, caught in their current.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 15, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Huff...Huff...Huff..." Dante breathes heavily, blood drips from his forehead down to the ground; his left eye is closed and caked with blood. " pesce  affrontato figlio di un calamaro marcio...." He huffs out. "What the hall does that man?!" Envy shouts at him. "You fish faced... Son of a rotten squid!" He shouts. "That's it... I'm threw playin around..." He clenched his fists rightly. "I'm tired of gauging your strength...." His hands and feet begin to glow red. "This next move, Is five times stronger then my Soffice Macinare."
> 
> Dante bolts forward, He sees his aim, Envy, That is who he'll focus on. "Vigoroso Macinare!" FWOOSH!!! His hands and feet explode into flames; The chef then chops Envy's side with his left hand, grabs his skin and quickly flips him over, delivering a heel drop to his back and then kicking his stomach and sending him up into the air, he then delivers a punch to the marines chest, his neck, His gut, a chop to his leg, ankle, back, a knee to his gut, a headbutt to his chin, a kick to his cheek, a heel drop to his head, the flames slowly spread up Dante's arms and legs.
> 
> ...



Hachi vs Sloth...

After the swordsmens attack he begins breathing heavily, "That must've done it..." suddenly a barrage of knives fly out of the trees, but they land just short of Hachi.

The knives begin to spell something out as they land. Hachi pauses and then begins to read, ""Cool attack. But I don't feel like doing this anymore"?" he says suprised, ""I'm just gona' go back to my ship and take a nap... -Sloth"" Hachi looks at the knives for a moment, "Is he serious?"

Jasmine vs Wrath

Jasmine watches Wrath on the floor, *"Heh..."* she looks at him confused, *"Bwahahahahahaha!"* he shouts as he gets up from the floor, *"So tell me, did that hurt your feet?"*

He reaches into his pants and pulls out two of the many rings that are normally wrapped around his wrist and go up his arms, *"You see these...These are weights...Not a big fan of em', mostly cuz I don't even notice the fuckers anymore,"* he says with a shrug, *"And after you slammed your little fists and feet into my coconuts so many times that it'll be tough to make little Wrathlings I decided to take some precaution..."* he pauses, not used to talking this much but this little fucker needed to hear this.

*"So...I threw these around my melons for protection..."* she looks at him confused, "So...You held those...with your-?"

*"That's right little girl...I've got muscle everywhere...Even there..."* he says putting his make shift protector back into place, *"Now, lets see how you like it..."*

He dashes forward, *"Pissed Off Punt!"* he slams his foot right inbetween the pirate's legs, *"How do you like it!" * he says with a mad look on his face.

Dante vs Gluttony/Envy

"Looks like I'll have to take care of this one..." Gluttony says readying his gun, "No! Back off! This little shit's mine!"

Envy says returning, his scales took most of the burn damage but he is still dripping blood, "I must thank you for this..." he says to the chef.

"It really is tough for me to fight without any water, but you went and gave me my own blood to use!" he says tossing his hand into the air, squeezing out blood and then smacking it with his other hand straight into Dante, "Bloody Barrage!" 

They pelt right into his chest, blood of his own flying everywhere, "That was a nice little show of dedication but I'm afraid we have to kill you," he says taking aim, "Nothing personal, just taking care of business," he says before pulling the trigger.

*With Vince...*

He reaches where the scream came from and sees a dark skinned man standing in front of a shadowy alley with a giant grin on his face, "Where's Maxi..."

"Let me go dammit!" he hears her voice come from the alley and lands on the building casting it's shadow, "Maxi!?" she is wrapped by what seems to be shadows, her clothes in tatters and the dark skinned man ready to pounce.

"What the hell do you think you're doing pal," Vince says looking down at Lust, "I've been locked up for too long...And I've got permission to do whatever the hell I want with her...THERE'S NO WAY YOU OR ANYBODY'S GONA' STOP ME!" one of the alley's shadows turns into a giant fist and slams into the side of the building hitting Vince as well, sending him flying away.

"Now...Where were we..." he says licking his lips, "We were here!" she shouts, her eyes turning white, and letting out a short range blast of electricity that engulfs Lust and the entire alley.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 15, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Hachi vs Sloth...
> 
> After the swordsmens attack he begins breathing heavily, "That must've done it..." suddenly a barrage of knives fly out of the trees, but they land just short of Hachi.
> 
> The knives begin to spell something out as they land. Hachi pauses and then begins to read, ""Cool attack. But I don't feel like doing this anymore"?" he says suprised, ""I'm just gona' go back to my ship and take a nap... -Sloth"" Hachi looks at the knives for a moment, "Is he serious?"



"Whatever..." Hachi walks over to a tree and lays down, hitting the ground with a hard OOF! "Damn it.. My bodies tired..." He looked up at the sky, watching a cloud fly by and cast a shadow over the forest. "The others must be in trouble, No way i'll make it there now though..." He let out a sigh and leaned back. "Shit..."


> Jasmine vs Wrath
> 
> He dashes forward, *"Pissed Off Punt!"* he slams his foot right inbetween the pirate's legs, *"How do you like it!" * he says with a mad look on his face.



"Nnngh... asshole...." She flew into the air and landed on the ground, letting out a loud oof! "Shit... I've given it all i've got..." she coughed and just continued to lair there. "Damn... I'll never catch up to them at this rate..."
She grabbed the dirt in her hand. "Damn it... Damn it! Damn it!" She shouts in her head. "DAMN IT!!!!" Her fist slams into the ground and creates a small crater. "JUST DIE!!!" Jasmine pushes herself up and unsheathes her sword. 



> ---11 years ago
> "Joseph! Just teach me how to use a sword!!!" Jasmine shouts at her older brother. "Oi, Look, I'm busy." He brushed her off. "Jason and Dad are pirates! Mom and you are marines! SOMEONE NEEDS TO TEACH ME HOW TO USE A SWORD!!!" Jasmine shouts. "Phhh... So what? Go ask mom then." "HOW CAN I GO ASK HER!? SHE'S PROBABLY A BILLION MILES AWAY!!!" Joseph sighed. "Fine, But remember, I'm just an ensign, nothin special." He rubbed the back of his head. "Gah, I always get dragged into helping you. freakin Jason, going off to be a pirate... kick his ass..."
> 
> Joseph unsheathed his katana. "Alright, Look. I'll teach you ONE move, got it? The rest you can learn through practice or whatever." Jasmine nodded eagerly with her hands clenched into fists near her cheeks. "Alright, It's a simple sword technique, nothing special, easy for you to learn. Just take your blade cross it over your shoulder, Jump." Joseph jumped, spun with the blade over his shoulder and let it fly. "And there you have it! practice it all you want." Jasmine blinked. "THE HELL IS THAT CALLED!?" She shouts. "God you got a mouth for a seven year old." Joseph rubbed the back of his head. "Ogre hunting, it's like the family sword style. You should learn it." "NO ONE IS TEACHING ME THESE THINGS!!!!!"
> ---



Jasmine crossed the blade over her shoulder, just as she had practiced with her brother and continued to practice with. "I'll show you, I'll give you everything i've got!" She shouts, leaping into the air and spinning like a top. "I GIVE IT MY ALL!!! OGRE HUNTING!!!" The blade swings down on her opponent.



> Dante vs Gluttony/Envy
> 
> "Looks like I'll have to take care of this one..." Gluttony says readying his gun, "No! Back off! This little shit's mine!"
> 
> ...



"H..hehe...." Dante lay on the ground, blood pouring out of his body. "I... i see... so... you think... you can kill me eh?" He coughed. "Alright... One last time." He smirked. "Do you think... my way of fighting is all about just attacking my opponents with force? Nah.. that's too lame.. you gotta have a special skill... if you use spices... you should be smart... distract your opponent... you know..." He coughed again. "Shut up already! don't you know when to die!" Dante just smirked. "You know... being a spice man... i can make any spice... the downside is.. I have to eat it... so i always look for new spices... if i eat a small sample, i can make it..." "What the hell are you going on about?" Envy raised his blood hand again. "I'll just destroy you and get this over with." The chef grinned. "Nah... you fell into my trap this time..." 

A thin red spice covers the air around the two marines, and at their feet, the dirt had been covered with a thin layer of red as well. "You didn't bother to take notice... that was your bad..." Dante raised his fist. "That flame that coated my hands... was a burning spice, it's easily ignited by friction. His hand caught fire once more. "Or flame..." BAM! he slams his fist into the ground, The spice on the ground and the spice in the air soon explodes into flame. "See ya."


----------



## Pyro (Jun 15, 2010)

*Moab vs Greed*



Moab couldn't help but stare in amazement as his oppnent's clothing turned into a deadly weapon. One by one, the buttons of his shirt came off and unfolded into sharp metal stars. All at once, they fired, much faster than they had before. Moab was able to dodge most of the projectiles, however one hit him in the knee bringing him to the ground. As he was trying to recover, one last star fired cutting a deep gash into his other knee. Moab's legs could no longer support his weight as the pain became too much. He collapsed onto the ground facedown. 

"You... you have too much shit to have to think about... I cant win... you're too strong." Moab said with his face in the dirt. 

"You turned out to be not such a bad opponent in the end. You managed to wound me which is something that has not happened in a very long time, maybe there is a method to the stupidity that seems to escape slowly from every pore in your body." Greed said, slowly approaching his prone victim.

Greed stopped as he stood over Moab. "We are the marines, and pirates like you have no chance against us. Just die." Greed said with little emotion in his voice. He placed his hand on his cufflink and aimed the device at Moab's head. No reason that he shouldn't at least grant this pirate a quick death.


*"YOU FIRST!" *Moab yelled. He grabbed ahold of the syringe he had be secretly holding in his hand and slammed the needle into Greed's thigh, injecting the man with the contents inside.

"You... what was that? You can't... I beat you... " Soon Greed could no longer speak as the poison ran it's course. It locked up all of his voluntary muscles for 24 hours. All he could do was stare at the pirate who had put him in this condition.

"Heh, think I would take two shuriken to the knees and not use the situation to give me an upper hand? I'd say that you're the stupid one." Moab replied. "However... it seems like I lost quite a bit of blood... I don't know how much longer... I can stay awake..." Moab's head dropped as his eyes closed. Breathing could be heard, but it was shallow.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 15, 2010)

*Helen vs. The Sky Swordsman: The Conclusion*
_Several months ago on Mist Island (two days before she met Robbie)..._
Helen knelt before the large marble gravestone of her father, staring blankly at the black and white photo engraved into the stone. Meanwhile Flynn Carson, the man, the myth, the legend, stood behind her with a grim face. He had nothing to say to comfort her. No jokes, no witty remarks, not even a comment about how hot the swordswoman looked when she was kneeling like that.

Suddenly Helen broke out into tears and buried her face into the palms of her hands. Flynn was taken aback by this sudden burst of emotion from the usually reserved woman. All he could do was place a reassuring hand on her shoulder. 

"He told me never to come back again..." Helen said in a bitter voice. "...but I still promised him that I would return, and that when I did, I'd be the equal of any swordsman in the world...but now I'm just a..." Helen looked at her weak and trembling hands, still drained from a decade of hibernation, and she screamed. 

_Right here right now..._
Helen was on her last legs. Slash wounds ran up and down her body, and she felt like she had lost literally half of her blood already. Every bone in her body whined in protest for her to stop moving, but she banished it away with her iron will. Slowly she limped towards Toron, with a look of grim determination. This would be one last attack for it all. 

Benihime glowed brightly with a crimson hue, and the handle felt extremely hot. She knew what it wanted, blood. Her own would satisfy it for the moment, after all there was plenty of it on her body already. However what it really wanted was the blood of her foe. Helen smirked inwardly, who was she to deny it. 

Toron drew his Axe dial enhanced katana as Helen limped towards him. "You're on your last legs, but you still want more, and you won't be satisfied until either you or I fall by the blades we wield against each other," he said. "I applaud you, and I will grant your wish." 

Helen stopped about 15 meters in front of Toron. That should be good enough, she hoped. "They call this sword Benihime, it means Crimson Princess, and it is one of the great 21 swords of the world. They call it Crimson Princess because it's a spiteful bitch of a sword that has an insatiable appetite for blood."  

Toron merely shrugged. "It looks well made, but I'm not impressed." 

Helen waved Toron on, summoning every last shred of inner power she had left. "Then come on and let me show you!"   She raised Benihime over her head with a two handed grip, and bent her legs slightly. The blade began to hum even louder and glowed like a red candle. 

Toron charged at Helen in a burst of speed. The axe dials on his Katana roared to life as he launched a giant slashing wave towards Helen. *"AXE DIAL OBLITERATION!!" *

Helen smiled with a serene expression and remained still. Suddenly the blood covering her body flew up in spirals towards Benihime and engulfed the blade. *"CRIMSON FIRE!!"* Helen commanded, as she slashed downward. 

The blood surrounding her sword formed into the tip of a spear, that flew towards Toron's slashing wave and met it head on. *BABOOM! * Helen's attack ripped right through it and continued traveling towards Taron. The sky swordsman's eyes bulged out with shock as the blood spear ripped through him. Toron's body exploded in blood and he spasmed in pain. However a smile appeared on his face, as he fell to the ground. He looked at Helen with a look of contentment before landing face down onto the ground, where he lay still. 

Helen suddenly coughed up blood and teetered off balance. The handle of Benihime began to feel white hot and she dropped it to the ground. The blood that was pooling around Toron's body slowly began to crawl across the ground towards the sword. Helen dropped to her knees and felt her vision become blurry. She looked up and saw a man standing in front of her, but she couldn't quite make him out.  

"Father?" 

"I was always proud of you..." the man told her. 

Helen smiled and reached out to touch him, but she felt her vision dim. She collapsed face first to the ground and her mind plunged into darkness.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 15, 2010)

*With the Crimson Fist Pirates...*

The area fills with fire in one fight and as it does Jasmine goes in to attempt a killing strike, "Red Bullet," "Red Furry."

A single blast of red energy slams right in front of Jasmine, she stops herself just in time from going head first into it. And as the flames begin to engulf the area several laser like blasts zig zagging around, taking out a chunk of the flames as they do so, severely limiting it's effectiveness.

"Oh hey there Commander, we were just finishing up here,"  he says smacking down some incoming flames, "Finishing up...Looks like you were about to get fried..." he turns towards Wrath a good distance away, "And you haven't destroyed this little girl yet...What the hell is happening," he then eyes Greed, "And that idiot can't even stand anymore...He looks as fucked up as his opponent."

He shakes his head, "This just won't do...Stand back and let a real marine handle this..." he says cracking his knuckles. Dante and Jasmine quickly regroup, give each other a look and then nod, "You may have us outnumbered..." the beaten Jasmine says panting, "But your crazy if you think your gona' beat us _Scemo_!" 

"Glad to see my crew hasn't lost it's spirit," they're ears perk up as they hear this voice, "It sure is a relief that you guys haven't turned into a buncha' weaklings while I was gone," they look up and see Derrick walking down the street towards them, "Derrick!" Jasmine shouts.


Derrick turns his attention towards Pride and the others, "Now that I'm done letting my crew kick your ass I think I'll step in..." Pride's face changes from anger and boredom to his trademark crazed grin, "It's about time...Mr. 75 million!"

"Idiot...You think you can take all of us on with only those two half dead rag dolls left!" Derrick shrugs, "Well yea, of course, but I won't have to prove it," Envy looks at him confused, "Wha-?" all of a sudden Fuka leaps from atop a building, grabbing Envy's head in his mechanical hand and slams it into the ground.

"Check it out, I found a shark for our crew," he says pointing towards Fuka, "Hi there," he says giving a slight wave with his free hand, "GET OFF ME BASTARD!" he shouts from underneath the shark.

Derrick punches his fists together, "So I think I'll start with you...You don't look beat up enough," he says pointing at Pride, "But that'll change soon," he says putting his hands in position, one open palm beginning to glow, *"Lava Cannon!"* he says letting off a giant blast.

"Wouldn't have it any other way scum!" he says firing off an equally large blast of red aura that collides with Derrick's attack.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 15, 2010)

"Bout time." Hachi leans himself against a building, his shirt fallen down around his waist. His stitches are all removed, his wounds completely open once more, he sports an L on his chest with more holes dotting his body. "What the hell happened to you?" Jasmine asked. "Long story." Hachi stepped forward and placed both hands on the hilts of his swords. "For now, I think it's time, We give our captain a hand. If you're matched up badly, Then just change who you're fighting." He then looks over at Fuka. "Oi, You got us a shark?" He blinked. "So, We got a demon, A spice rack, A shark, a volcano, a plane, a generator, a bomb and a garden eh? One hell of a crew Cap." 

Hachi slung one of his blades over his shoulder and put a leaf in his mouth. "Alright, Let's see here... Shark boys got Shark boy, That leaves fat man and boy blubber." He didn't bother to look over at Dante's wounds. "Can you move?" He asked. "Not well.. Best you could hope for is support fire." He nodded. "Right, I'll try muscle head for size then." He smirked. "What can you hope to do in your condition!?" Jasmine shouts. "Sunflowers Birth." His muscles perked up, the wounds closed slightly. "I can do whatever the hell i want."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 16, 2010)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice... *
Lt. Arkins lead the new recruits across the gangplank and onto deck of the *Dark Justice IV*. She was a giant battleship that had the power of five old model Buster Class Warships from a decade ago. Her beauty never ceased to amaze him. As the grunts on deck saw him they all immediately stopped what they were doing, and saluted. 

"CAPTAIN OF THE BOAT ON DECK!" one said in a loud voice. 

Arkins waved his hand nonchalantly. Such formalities irked him, but at least it showed that they were disciplined, and more importantly, who ran the show. "At ease," he muttered.

Suddenly one of the grunts ran up to Arkins, a weak man whom Arkins viewed as a glorified deck swabber. "What is it?" Arkins asked in a bothersome voice. The Marine looked nervously at the other recruits before whispering at him in a low voice. 

Arkins smirked a little and nodded. "I'll take care of it," he said and headed below deck, followed by the others. 

"Wow I didn't think he could smile. Wonder what that's about?" Bonnie snickered in a low voice. 

After passing through the many winding corridors, they reached the training facility. It was a large space filled with training mats, and all manner of training equipment, and even a rock climbing wall. At the far side of the gym there was also a small shooting range. Such were the luxuries of being aboard a Super Buster Call Class warship that was built to accommodate over 300 Marines. As Arkins expected, the gym was empty saved for one man who sat over by the bleachers. The final misfit in this rag tag group. He seemed to be waiting for them. 

Arkins walked towards the man. "Lt. Zell Dylandy I presume?" he asked. Arkins of course already knew who this man was, and had read his file carefully. Which is why he had this particular trick ready. Before Dylandy could even respond, Arkins handed him a letter, which read...

_Dear Lt. Zell Dylandy 

By the authority invested in me by the royal World Goverment, henceforth you shall be demoted to the provisional rank of Ensign. Lt. Arkins is my star protege and chosen representative to lead Taskforce Abosolute Justice, and I grant him the total authority to raise and lower your rank at his discretion. Should you perform to his expectations I am sure he will have no problems returning you to your original rank. 

Of course you have the right to protest this decision, and you may take it up with me personally, but sadly I will just tell you to take it up with Fleet Admiral Meiji. I am a sure a man of his importance and stature will be glad to hear your troubles. 

I look forward to seeing you in person...Ensign. 

Regards,
Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens_

Arkins smirked even more, but said nothing, and took a seat on the lowest rung of the bleachers. He wanted to let Dylandy stew in his own juices, so to speak. Arkins could be a direct and confrontational man when he wanted, but there were many ways to demonstrate one's superiority beyond brute force, and he knew when best to apply each. He also knew this would irk the man to no end. Which was good. He didn't want to be liked, nor was he here to be their friend. 

"Alright I want to see what you lot are made of." He gestured towards Devon and Kashu. 

"This isn't just sparring. I want you both to fight as if this were real, and your opponent is trying to kill you. I'll let you know when to stop. The rest of you sit back and observe until it's your turn."


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jun 16, 2010)

As Paine and Logan headed for the dock they saw them. Caius and the PSICOM. And  her crew were not dressed like normal marines and wore cloaks. They came with pageantry, with a kind of beauty. They came in a rigid, formal formation. They moved togther, but it was not in a march; they flowed in perfect synchronicity from the buildings. Every face was cowled, shadowed. The fiant brushing sound of their feet was so regular it was like music, a complicated beat that never faltered.

At some sign Paine did not see or perhaps there was no sign, only millennia of practice the configuration folded outward. The motion was to stiff, too squre to resemble the opening of a flower, though the color suggested that; it was the opening of a fan, graceful but very angular. The gray cloaked figures spread to the flanks while the darker forms surged precisely forward in the center, each movement closely controlled

Their progress was slow but deliberate, with no hurry, no tension, no anxiety. It was the pace of the invincible. This was almost like Paine old nightmare. The only thing lacking was the gloating desire she seen on the faces in her dream the smiles of vindictive joy. Thus far the PSICOM were to disciplined to show any emotion at all. They also showed no surprise or dismay at the collection of the two pirates that waited for them there a collection that looked disorganized and unprepared in comparison


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 16, 2010)

Devon looked around in awe at the gigantic warship.  It was larger than any other ship he had seen before, and it was bristling with enough firepower to devastate an island.  The deck was filled with dozens of marines who were all busy at work until Arkins came aboard, which is when they quickly moved to salute him.  Devon spat on to the deck when he saw this.  He couldn't believe that people actually respected that prick.  

Devon began to cheer up from his sour mood as the marines made their way to the gym.  He was looking forward to showing off his strength.  Maybe he would be so strong that he could even defeat Gol D. Roger's zombie, and then get even more powerful when- "Alright I want to see what you lot are made of," Arkins said to Devon, knocking him out of his daydream.   

Devon's sour mood returned when he saw his opponent.  "I'm fighting her?!" he asked incredulously.  "I wanted to fight a real marine," he grumbled.  "At least I'll finish this quickly."  Devon took his spear off from his back and gave Kashu a cocky grin.  He lowered the point of his spear and charged straight at the young marine.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 16, 2010)

> "Lt. Zell Dylandy I presume?" he asked. Arkins of course already knew who this man was, and had read his file carefully. Which is why he had this particular trick ready. Before Dylandy could even respond, Arkins handed him a letter, which read...
> 
> _Dear Lt. Zell Dylandy
> 
> ...




*TFAJ*


Zell stood there wide-eyed at this new development as he read the letter addressed to him.  He was almost too shocked to be pissed. He was a pretty hard worker and to have his career have to take a step back just like that? He had to give it to Arkins to have something this shifty up his sleeve, but he wasn?t going to give the man too much credit. Arkins was sending a message, ?don?t fuck with me unless you?re prepared to be fucked,? and it was loud and clear. Zell got outmaneuvered for the moment but instead of flying into a fit he knew it was better to put a lid on it and fight another day. With a Vice Admiral backing him Arkins was in control for the moment, and now Zell was going to have to play nice with this arsehole. Zell didn?t mind politics but this really got under his skin. Zell smiled at his ?superior?. He decided he would just have to be as manipulative as Arkins.

?Ey no worries about this temporary demotion mate. I?m sure we can nut something out and restore me to my proper rank. You seem like a reasonable bloke Arkins so whatever you need I?m at your service?? Zell felt a ball of rage forming in his throat but he played it off well enough he thought. His tone was friendly enough but a guy like Arkins probably knew he had seriously pissed off Zell. 

Zell remained seated as Arkins motioned to a guy with a spear on his back and a scantily clad girl with strange white eyes. Arkins told them they were going to fight and everyone was going to get a turn to fight. A smile crept on Zell?s face; he was chomping at the bit to blow off some steam. He looked at the group of marines Arkins had bought with him. There was a woman in a suit with a sword, a bald mountain man with something covered in chains on his back, and of course the infamous Prince. It was a pretty ragtag group and Zell was licking his chops as all of them looked like they would provide some fun.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2010)

Zero Vs Damien-

"Steam Engine!" Zero bursts forward, steam blasting from his back increasing his speed. "STEAM GRENADE!" Damien's eyes widen. "Damn it!" He tries to get out of the way, But zero's speed is too great. BOOM!!!! The grenade slams into his stomach and explodes, sending him crashing into a wall. "U..urgh..." Damien coughs. "Why do you still stand Hmm?" Zero asked him. "It's meaningless you know." His foot becomes engulfed in steam as he walks towards Damien. "You stand and you stand, But you get no where." BLAM! He kick's Damien's head through the wall.

"Honestly, you are like a wild dog. Whip it and whip it but still it stares at you with that annoying defiant glare." He looked down at Damien, The pirate captain just smirking back "It's a pity." Zero raises his steam covered foot again. "Again and again." BLAM!!! "You stand up." BLAM!" Staring back as if you had the power." BLAM!! "To stop me." Stomp after stomp, Zero unleashes an exploding kick into Damien's face. "It's truly maddening." BLAM! "If only you would just stop it." He sighed and raised his leg up once more.

"Dice Spear." The dice pierce Zero's shoulder and force him to step back. "Nngh! You annoying pest!" He shouts. "Yeah, yeah go on and on." Damien slowly stood up, blood running down his face. "Seriously, It's annoying." The Devil's Luck captain cracks his neck and adjusts his shoulders. "So what if i keep standing up? If i have the strength to stand i have the strength to fight." He continued to hold the spear in his hand. "You want me to just lie down like a good dog? It's not going to happen. I'm a gentleman and we have our pride."

He spun the spear around, lowering to a crouch, his right foot back, his right arm cocked back with the spear in hand. "So, as a gentleman, I challenge you. A duel to the death, i put my key up against your six." Zero grinned. "Ohohohoho... Is that so? Then i gladly accept, It seems doggy needs another lesson in behavior." Damien nodded. "Yeah, that's the problem with dogs." His right foot moves forward with great speed. "Sometimes they bite." His right arm slings forward and throws the spear at Zero.

"Steam Rocket!" Zero's arm is coated in steam, He throws his right fist forward, the steam exploding as it makes contact with Damien's spear. "Mach, TWO!" The steam pushes out even more and completely destroys Damien's spear. "Launch!" He shouts, The mass of steam freeing itself from his arm. "DICE WALL!" Damien creates a wall of dice but the rocket shatters it. "Sh..shit!" The steam rocket connects with his stomach, but this rocket doesn't explode with force, instead it shatters into a wave of incredibly hot steam. "GUH!!!!!" Damien shouts. "Steam is heat you moron. Now you know what it feels like to be a shirt under an iron! Isn't that interesting!" He chuckled.

"Huff...Huff...Huff..." Damien's chest and stomach is bright red, proof of the heat from that rocket. "Damn it... He breaks through my defenses like their freaking toys." ...... "Ok... so dice are toys in some cases...." He sighed. "Now then... How about some real fighting eh?" He smirked at Zero. "Oh yes! Some real fighting, that would be enjo-" His tone suddenly went from happy to pissed. "What the hell do you think we were doing this entire time."  Damien smirked. "Dice Bullet, Barrage." all the dice he's used up to this point turned into sharp ten sided die and fired off at Zero. "Cute. Steam Shield." A thick dense blast of steam burst fourth from his body and knocked the dice away. "So, you use all those dice you've stored up eh? Well, You think only one can play at that game?"

He pointed up at the ceiling. "huh? What's up..." All the steam that didn't find it's way outside through pulverizing Damien was collected up at the ceiling. "Do you think i would just let my steam escape?" He smirked, 
He began to quickly release more steam and add it to his collection. "No, I saved it. Saved it just for this. Wanna know what this is?" Damien shook his head. "Oh come one! it's so much harder to be evil when one doesn't play along now!" Damien sighed. "What is it." He mumbled. "Oh thank you for asking!" Zero smiled. "This is called." With a waved of his hand the steam came crashing down atop of Damien, "S...shit..." The forced cracking the floor beneath him and sending him falling downward. "Steam hammer."

From outside, the castle shakes as a loud rumbled is heard, Then all of the castles windows blow out, the roof explodes and a massive wave of steam is unleashed into the air.


----------



## JustDoIt (Jun 16, 2010)

*Estervina*

Her hair flew left and right with each gust of wind brought on by the explosions covering the ship. She was utterly confused since Chalcedony had dragged her back to the ship. All she absolutely noticed was the gaping hole in the side of the ship. Estervina saw Chalcedony leave her; yelling at her as he left to take the one with the bazooka. She felt her heart rushing with adrenaline from the chaos all around her. She saw him blasting away and laughing with utter joy at the chaos he himself was causing. Estervina ran towards him; dodging flying rubber and gunshots. She stood in front of him as he made his way onto the ship. She readied herself; a hand on the hilt of her katana.

"By orders of my captain, you will not destroy this ship. If I must; I will strike you dead." She said. Estervina felt his sadistic aura surrounding him and shifted a bit.

_He seems to really enjoy blowing things up...

*Oh perfect! Maybe we can fuck with him and make a blood bullet. Send it right back at him and just confuse the hell out of him!*

You always only want to do things the most sickest way.

*Well that's my calling card isn't it?*_

Without even thinking about the consequences or even the opponent he had in front of him he just fires one more with his bazooka. Estervina easily avoids and strikes him once by the side leaving him some down with an open large wound on his body. Dolor falls on his knees as blood covers the spot under him. With some blood on his chin he smiles and looks up saying "Finally someone that worths my attention." His bazooka falls down from his hands as the others look at the guy that was causing so much chaos just falling down and losing in just a second. A shandow covers his eyes and still remains there with a smile up to the sky. He seems completely dead and frozen.
"IS HE DEAD?"
"SURE HE IS, CAN'T YOU SEE THE BLOOD AROUND HIM..."
"THANK GOD AND I THOUGHT HE WAS A STRONG DEMONIC GUY..."

Dolor was not dead.....he simply fell asleep in the middle of battle since the sun made him relax and lazy.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 16, 2010)

*Estervina*

He fired one shot at her. Estervina dodged the missle and ran at Dolor. She drew two knives; one in each hand; and sliced open his side with ease. She flips around, dragging her fingertips on the ground. A few drops of his blood got on her hand. She watched him fall to the ground. His large bazooka fell with him. She hid her knives away and held her hand up. The blood that was seeping from his side collected and raced to her hand. It formed a large red ball that levitated above her palm.

"For someone who caused so much destruction, I guess that gun was really all he had," Estervina muttered. She whirled her head around and headed to the side of the ship. With the ball of blood still in her hand; she leaned over the railing to take a good look at the hole in the ship. Luckily; it was high up, so the water that was pouring into the boat only came in small streams. She dropped the ball of blood over the side of the ship. It expanded into a wide sheet. It stuck to the bottom part of the gaping hole. Estervina sighed in relief.

"That should keep for a while. Hopefully, we don't have a sudden, violent storm. Now for him..." She turned back around and ran for her previous opponent. He appeared to be unconcious on the deck of the ship. He was still bleeding pretty badly.

_Well I can't just leave him here, he'll bleed to death.

*Then leave him to bleed! He's an enemy. Hey, take the rest of his blood out and keep it.*

You're so barbaric.

*Oh come on! You're not going to help an enemy are you??*_

"Yes... that's exactly what I'm going to do..." Estervina ran her hand over the small pool of blood under Dolor and waved her hand over his side. The blood created a hard cast over the wound; to stop the bleeding. She looked around the ship. The chaos still continued; but it appeared that the Chaos pirates were winning. Estervina grabbed Dolor under his armpits and dragged him to the side of the boat.

"Oh lord!! You're heavy!!" She grunted; straining to drag him. She set him aganist the railing and sat beside him; panting to catch her breath. She heard a snor erupting from his lips. She paused and glanced at him. His mouth was open and drool was running down his chin.

_You've got to be kidding me...

*You didn't even fucking knock him unconcious!! He fell asleep! What the hell?? Are you weaker than a worm now??*

Shut up. At least he isn't attacking anyone anymore._ Estervina let out a sigh and stood.

"This is starting to be a real pain..." She drew her knives and ran at the crowd of intruder pirates.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 16, 2010)

*Aboard The Dark Justice*

Zagrov marveled at the Dark Justice IV it was simply magnificent. He'd never been on board a vessel like that. It was humongous and seemed to be it's on little town with Arkins as the mayor he thought. 

"*I'll have to be careful on this ship*" Zagrov said to Kashu
"*I might get lost*"
"Don't worry, I will scout this entire ship as soon as it is possible"

Zagrov nodded, Kashu had a good memory for things like this, he was sure if she had a few hours moving around this ship she could tell him how much people were on board and where the best places were to hide if they needed to. Hiding wasn't really his thing though, but she always liked to know all the hidey holes any place contained. They walked through several winding coridors and down many flights of stairs until they got the the gym. Zagrov was a little surprised that a room this humongous was set aside for only a training room. He walked through the door with his weapon leaning on his shoulder and stood up looking around the room.

"*This is pretty nice*" he said softly to Kashu

Before she could answer her he watched an exchange between Arkins and someone he didn't know curiously. He'd have to find out who Zell Dylandy was Suddenly Arkins began to speak and Zagrov turned to him 

"Alright I want to see what you lot are made of."  Arkins said and gestured towards Devon and Kashu. 

Arkins was still talking but Kashu wasn't listening, her eyes were on Devon staring at him intently. She was readying herself for battle. This wasn't a game or a spar for her, she saw Devon's lips moving but she couldn't make out what he was saying. She reached up to unbutton her jacket but Devon was already moving at her with his spear he twisted his body and the spear cut through the air in a stabbing motion. Devon looked up with a smile but soon realized that it was only a white coat on the tip of the spear.

Kashu stood behind him in a white bra and skin tight white pants.

"Too slow" she said

Devon went into a flurry of stabs which Kashu bobbed and weaved to dodge, she was trying to figure out his attack speed before she attack him. His attack speed and defense speed should be somewhat close. She hopped back out of the range of the spear and stood looking at Devon. She brought her hands up and pointed her fingers at Devon

"Finger drilling bullets" she said 

The skin on the tips of her fingers split open and ten spiraling bullets shot out toward Devon. He spun his spear in front him so quickly that it blurred knocking them away. Kashu burst off just as she shot them and arced wide, Devon saw and swung the spear at her but she hopped onto the tip of the weapon and took two steps down the shaft and kicked Devon in his head. He reeled backward from the kick.

"I'm inside your guard" Kashu said

Devon turned the spear but Kashu grabbed his hand. He was strong, stronger then she expected. He mad a mistake and head butt her it didn't at all work as he thought it would. Her bones were very hard she didn't even flinch, while he was dazed she hit his wrist a knife hand chop and he dropped his spear she spun and kicked it and it clattered to the ground. She slid forward and hit Devon with a palm thrust in his chest where his heart was and sent him staggering back more further away from where his spear lay.

"*He just died*" Zagrov said

Right as he said that pieces of bone began to grow from her palm they grew to about the length of a short sword and Kashu grabbed them and the seemed to just come off. She spun then around her hand and dashed after Devon who regained his footing he threw a punch as her but she ducked and hit him bit the but of the bone in his ribs. He ignored it and grabbed her by her shoulders and threw her through the air. He bolted for his weapon but Kashu spun her body acrobatically and launched her self off the wall and tackled Devon just before he reached his weapon. She drove both the butts of the swords into Devon's temple simultaneously. She stood up and looked at Arkins with her bone white eyes questioningly.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 16, 2010)

-With Machine Head-
He was at the tournament grounds looking at the 12 fighters that showed up for the tournament. The field they stood on was very empty. It was a square with 100 yards on each side. The ground was all grass. There was very little cover and obstacles aside from 7 or 8 medium sized pine trees.
It was truly a sketchy looking cast of people. There was a skinny blue haired, red eyed feller, a half-shirtless samurai looking feller, a green feller, and an uchiha. That was besides the point though. He just needed some crew mates, not people who would win a beauty contest.
Gentlemen, welcome to the first and only ever Nameless Fighting Tournament. My name is Machine Head. I am an android, He paused and looked at the fighters' reactions. 8 of them seemed impressed. However four weren't. The green feller was just anxious to fight, the samurai was picking his nose, the uchiha was yawning, and the blue haired feller held his finger up and spun it around as if to say, "Whoop de doooooooooo,"
I lived at the bottom of the ocean's floor unable to die or live for 5 maybe 6 decades, Again 8 were impressed. The green man was now looking like he ws going to punch Machine Head if he doesn't get on with it. The blue haired guy was still spinning his finger. The uchiha began looking like he was even more bored. The samurai was now smiling at some women in the bleachers.
Machine Head couldn't process this. Did his old crew lie to him? Weren't people supposed to be impressed when he told them impressive things? Regardless! Today you shall fight until you can't fight anymore against others who claim to be the best of the best! The rules are win! Fair, cheap, clean, dirty, who gives a damn? Defeat the opponent! So go out there, have fun, and more importantly, entertain me! Now leave the field so this party can get started! Machine Head said with a prosperous tone of voice. There was a ton of cheering in the background.
Round 1! Fodder McAbortedfetus vs. Jerk McFodderstupidretardpants! Get out there and beat the shit out of each other!


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 16, 2010)

-With Machine Head, at the tourney-
The first round was over already. The winners were Fodder McAborted Fetus, Desmond Dragula, Reprobate McPooface, Baka Matsu, Lucas Maxwell, and Kinryuu Togashi. The first round was nuts. The four sketchy entries absolutely decimated their opponents. If Machine Head could be impresses, he would have been.
Holy shit! I think those four super losers were erased from existence. They must have had the strength of a 4 hour old retarded fly! Nevertheless, the next round must commence. We'll jump right in with Lucas Maxwell and Kinryuu Togashi! Hurry up and get to the field, it was hell trying to get a crowd this large to watch this tournament and I don't want them to get bored, Machine Head announced. Round two was ready.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 16, 2010)

*Kinryuu Togashi

Purple Island*

Holy shit! I think those four super losers were erased from existence. They must have had the strength of a 4 hour old retarded fly! Nevertheless, the next round must commence. We'll jump right in with Lucas Maxwell and Kinryuu Togashi! Hurry up and get to the field, it was hell trying to get a crowd this large to watch this tournament and I don't want them to get bored, Machine Head announced. Round two was ready.

Kinryuu turned his head when he heard his name. He sighed and then, mumbled something under his breath. He winked at one of the girls in the crowd. ?Heh,? He said, and noticed that the girl was blushing. ?They always go for the wink?? Kinryuu picked up his sword and the girl wished him good luck and then blew a kiss to him. Kinryuu grinned. He didn?t need luck. Luck mattered not for one like him. He just had to cut up whoever the fuck he wanted to; like he had done to that guy at the bar? He had been taken out in the first round, thrown a little tantrum, and said he only lost because of his missing hand. Excuses, excuses?

Kinryuu walked onto the field, looking around to see who he would be facing today. The jolly green giant hadn?t moved much, but he was looking around with some serious bloodlust in his eyes. The man with blue hair continued to stand where he was. That left?

?Holy shit! I?ve got to go against the kid.? He chuckled. Well then, Kinryuu would be careful not to cut him up too bad. Maybe leave a scar that he could go brag about too his friends. He had come here to win, though. Or to be more exact, get some money. His eyes flashed greedily at the prospect of getting the money. He?d be damned if it was some kid. He would still be getting that prize money, along with a fancy new sword. Grinning, so that his teeth showed, which had been recently sharpened, Kinryuu unsheathed his sword.

With greed in his eyes, the blade hummed with power as he got ready to cut into a kid?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2010)

Desmond- 

"Ho.. I suppose I'll go get something to eat then." He stuffed his hands in his pockets and made way to get out of the stadium. "Huff...Huff... Not so fast pretty boy!!!" The rather large muscular man from before showed up. "Hmm? I thought i already beat you."  He shrugged. "THAT WAS NO FIGHT!!! YOU MADE A DAMN CLUB OUT OF ONE OF THOSE TREES!!!" He shouts. "It was more then a club." He raised a rather intricately carved table leg. "It's a leg to a table. Had i a larger cache of wood it would have been a complete table. Sadly i only managed four legs and a chair." He motioned over to the chair that Machine head was now sitting in. 

"ISN'T THAT JUST BRIBING THE JUDGE!?!?!?" He shouts. "If you're displeased with the results then go and train more." He waved the man off. "Please leave me alone now." The mans eye twitched. "YOU LOUSY SON OF A-" "Fifty Brick Punch." Desmond's fist slams into the mans gut. "U...Uh...Uhhh....." The massively muscular man stood looming over Desmond, arms outstretched and fingers twitching, his mouth stuck open but no words coming out. "Good, I'm glad you have decided to take the moral high ground." Desmond turned away and waved him off once more. "I've got better things to do then worry about you or anyone else in this competition." 

South Blue- Devil's Luck pirates-

"Oh? It seems Zero is done." Ruger looked over at the Explosion at the castle.

"Hmm? Has Zero Finished already?" Doria looked over at the castle.

"It seems it's over." Alana sat on a crate watching the castle explode.

"It's over for all of you." Shi watched the roof of the castle blow off into bits.

"There is nothing left of your captain now." Rodon Smirked watching the glass fly over the city.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 16, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> The two begin exchanging blows, their spiked gloves meeting each other after each punch, "Strange coincidence, but I'm afraid you're at a bit of a disadvantage," he says as the steel barbed wires he shot out from his finger tips before retract back into his glove. He then clenches his fist and they match his other spiked glove.
> 
> "You've only got one, while I've got two," he says going to overwhelm the pirate with two spiked fists coming at him, "Well I've got plenty of other things going for me," he says sprouting two eagle wings from his jacket and taking to the sky, "For one, I can fly..."
> 
> ...



Alex grips the barbed wire that pierces his body, "You..." Trevor shakes his head, "Give up, you're done." 

"Oh you'll know when I'm done..." he says clenching his fist and pulling one of the large barbed wire spikes out of him, "Guh!" he grunts in pain as he pulls out the other one, "You'll know because you'll be on the floor in a pile of your own blood..." he says gritting his teeth.

"I'm tired of this shit..." he says breathing heavily from the large amount of blood pouring out of his wounds. He then rolls up his sleeve revealing an orange piece of armor wrapped around his arm, "Tiger Arm..." he says focusing. 

The arm transforms, causing him to grow razor sharp claws on his hands and three large spikes from his shoulder, "There we go...on the first try..." Trevor raises a browl as he retracts his gloves fingers from the ground.

"Now for a little Kitty Cat team up..." he says transforming his Cheetah Boots. He then dashes forward, at speed that catches him by suprise, "Tiger Claw!" he says swiping him across the chest.

He leaps back but feels something grab him by the waist, "What the-?" he has a frog tounge wrapped around him and is getting pulled in fast, "Yo-Yo of Death!" he says slamming his porcupine fist into him, knocking him back, and then pulling him back in, repeating the process until he finally breaks free of the tounge's grasp.

"It's not over there!" he shouts, coughing up some blood as he does so, but he pays it no mind, "No, it's going to end here," he says firing all 10 of his barbed wire fingers at him.

He dashes forward, recieving several cuts and gashes as he makes his way towards the White Berret, "Piercing-!" but he is stopped by a wire to the back, just inches away from his target.

"Python Constrictor..." he says, the wristband around his wrist expanding, turning into a massive snake, and wrapping around Trevor's body, "Now just stay put..."

He leans forward, painfully ripping the wire out of his back and then sprouting his wings and taking to the sky. Once he gets a good distance up he takes a deep breath, "Come on...Stay with it...Lets finish this..."

"Eagle Dive!" he starts plummeting straight for the constricted White Berret, "PIERCING TIGER!" he clenches his fist slightly, causing all of his nails to meet at one point and then stabs straight through Trevor's chest.

As he rips his arm out of the Iron Maiden the soldier falls to the ground saying, "Not bad...Blue Sea Dweller..." before he slams down, blood gushing out around him.

"What'd I say..." he says, shaking as he stands, and his items detransforming, "That really was...A group effort everyone..." he says to his weapons before stumbling back towards the ship, the surrounding downs people stepping back in fear, "Yea...Back the fuck up..." he says as blood pours out of several wounds.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2010)

South Blue- Devil's Luck pirates-

"Oh? It seems Zero is done." Ruger looked over at the Explosion at the castle. "Shame." He looks down to see Alex covered in bullet holes, still holding onto that cannon of his... It was pointless, Ruger knew it was. There was no reason in continuing to play cat and mouse with this man. He would end it all here and now. BOOM!!! "W..what?" The building under him explodes and Ruger falls down to the ground. "You think Damien would be killed from that?" Alex asked. "You have faith in your cap-""Faith nothin." Alex interrupts.

"That guys a hard head, Real annoyin. But, I gotta give him credit. He sticks to his word." he smirked. "He makes a promise or a bet and keeps to it. Right now, We got ourselves a bet goin him and i. Weather or not there is a treasure sealed here." He aimed his cannon at Ruger. "He wont die until he's completed that bet." BOOOM!!!! 

Elsewhere-

"It seems it's over." Alana sat on a crate watching the castle explode. "Hell's Blaze." FWOOOOSH!!!! The a burning slash comes right for Alana, She jumps out of the way but suddenly the blade is right at her neck. BWAM! The blunt end of the spear comes up from the other side and knocks Alana into a building. "It's not over yet." Katherine stands atop the hole in the roof where Alana entered. "Damien's still alive." She ordered, not stated, ordered he was. "What makes you think that." The head of punishment wipes some blood from her mouth. "Idiot's Never Die."


----------



## Pyro (Jun 16, 2010)

With Baka



Baka had won his first fight in record time. The man had made the mistake of moving and taking the first step into the ring, because once that happened, well... Baka didn't really remember what happened, but he is pretty sure that he was forced to stop in order to preserve the man's life. Anyway, he was about to watch the second fight. The small man had won surprisingly, and he was now facing the large sword man. None of this really made a difference to baka however. He didn't really care who he fought next, as soon as that time was soon.

Baka watched as the fight was about to begin. "OOOO OOOOO. GET EM TINY MAN! SWORDY GET SMASHED! SWORDY GET SMASHED! SWORDY GET SMASHED!" Baka began to chant as he jumped up and down, his long arms raised high into the air.

Pretty soon however, the crowd had picked up the chant, adding in volume. "SWORDY GET SMASHED! SWORDY GET SMASHED!" the crowd began to chant with smiles on their faces.

Baka just looked around as the entire populance began to chant and imate him. He smiled a big contented smile. As he looked around he began to see a list of previous winners of past tournaments. He couldn't read, but if he had been able to, he would have seen the names Sanji, Colby, Jace, and Gatrom.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 16, 2010)

"It's over for all of you." Shi watched the roof of the castle blow off into bits, "Now that the king has fallen his pawns are-" BAM! A star flies into the unsuspecting ninja's chest, sending him flying into a building.

Marcus gets back, breathing heavily but a stupid grin is on his face. Shi quickly rejoins the fight, "Lukcy shot, but that's all you'll be getting in," he says spinning around a kunai, "Wait why are you smiling?" 

"Hoshi...Shishishi..." Shi wonders for a moment why he is saying his name over and over again but then he realizes he is laughing, "You think...Damien's done?" his hands begin to glow, "Well your dead wrong..." he says widening his grin.

Aaron

"Hmm? Has Zero Finished already?" Doria looked over at the castle, "You're even dumber than I thought..." he says waving his arms and sending several flying ink birds at him.

Doria knocks them out of the sky but they blind him for a moment, the next thing he realizes there's a pen underneath him, "Ink Geyser," he says clenching his fist, causing the pen to explode in an eruption of ink that sends Doria flying into the air and then crashing down.

"My Captain may be an idiot...But there's no way he'd lose to your small fry boss..." he says preparing for another attack.

Roy vs Radon...

"There is nothing left of your captain now." Rodon Smirked watching the glass fly over the city. Roy shook his head, "You obviously don't know my captain..." he says holding out his blade.

"You see he's the kind of idiot that wouldn't let death itself stop him..." his eyes turn bright yellow, "And unfortunately for you...That's the one thing that I have in common with that dumbass," he says dashing forward.

"Jubilant Barrage!" he unleashes a flurry of attacks, Radon narrowly dodges them as they whiz past his face. Radon leaps backwards and holds his blade ready, "It doesn't matter, you're still severely outmatched. You can't even land a hit on me."

"Might wana' double check that," a cut pops open on Radon's cheek, blood gushing out, "You...You...YOU HIDEOUS PIECE OF TRASH!" he shouts before charging forward.

"Suffering Swipe," he ducks under the attack and then slashes Radon's chest open and then delivering a kick that sends him flying backwards, "Loosing your cool? Looks like your breaking out," Radon feels his face and a look of disgust takes over.

"Fine...It looks like I'll have to resort to _that _ form..." he says as his skin color begins to change and he grows larger, "Luckily you're so ugly, so atleast I'll still look better than my opponent..."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2010)

Desmond- 

He found himself at a pleasant little cafe, There were few customers as most went to go watch the tournament. "I see, it seems this island rarely gets to see much action." The architect took up his fork and gently pierced a steak that sat in front of him. "The nice thing about Cafe's, you don't pay until after the meal." He gently sliced a small portion of the meat and raised it to his mouth. "Oi." A voice calls out from behind him. "Hmm?" Desmond turns around to see a large, plump, red skinned and hairy man standing behind him. He wears a wife beater with a protruding stomach and hair poking out over the neck.

"Oh my, I didn't know this island was home to gorillas, what a fascinating place." A few of the customers begin to murmur. "Isn't that?" "Yes! it is! But i thought he was." "It seems not." "What's he doing here?" "I heard he was in the tournament." "What? Really? Someone like him?" The large man looked down at Desmond. "Hello Gorilla. Me Desmond, Me eating, Do you speak human tongue?" He asked. "That's my seat." The man responded. "Fascinating, The creature speaks. what a wonderful island." He placed the meat into his mouth and slowly began to chew. "I would offer you some food, but I appear to be lacking banana's." The mans eye twitched. "Oi.. I said that's my seat." 

Desmond nodded again. "Simply amazing, The gorilla continues to charm me with his impersonation of human tongue. I  Wonder if he will become my little friend.? Desmond pierced his steak once more and began to cut, the large man cocked his arm back and prepared to swing, Desmond leaned forward to reach across the table and grab a roll as the man swung. ?Oh? I felt a breeze. Waiter, could you please close the window; I would hate for my meal to get cold.? The man growled this time. "Oh, it seems my gorilla friend is hungry didn't you hear his stomach, perhaps you could bring him a banana." 

The man cocked his arm back again. "Yes, I think that would make him quite happy." Desmond nodded, Just as the man swung his arm however he got out of his chair to pick up his fork, the tan man's fist crashed into the table and cause it to break in two. "Oh?" Desmond turned around. "Silly me, You must be a meat eater. Though i didn't think you would be so anxious for it." He chuckled as the tan man picked himself off the floor and the steak slid down his face. "But, That is my steak Gorilla-San." 

He walked over to the man. "Now then, bad pets must be punished." Desmond's leg raised into the air. "Concrete Crusher." His heel quickly dropped into the mans head and cause the floor boards to shatter underneath the attack. "Now then, Say you're sorry Gorilla-san." The man made no noise other then a faint gurgle. "Oh... It seems i was too harsh on Gorilla san...." He sighed. "This must be why father said i couldn't have a puppy." The owner of the cafe stepped out, legs shaking. "U...Um...S..sir... D...despite... you're reputation... we-we can't allow fighting in our establishment..." His hands trembled as he spoke to the architect. 

"Oh? but this wasn't a fight. I was merely punishing my pet gorilla for breaking your table, see?" He pointed at the table and the rather hairy man. "Sir.. No matter what way you look at it this was a fight..." He gulped. "Are you saying I would be the type to fight a gorilla? That's absurd." He shook his head. "BUT THAT'S A MAN!!!" He looked over at the unconscious man. "Impossible, no man could be that hairy." "THEN WHY IS HE IN CLOTHES?" "Remarkable creatures Gorillas... He made his own clothing... Fascinating."
Desmond dusted himself off. "Well then, as an apology i shall build you another table and chair." 

The owner pointed at the floor. "W..what about the floor?" He asked. "Oh? Isn't that your fault? Honestly you should really build sturdier floors, there are some people that weigh more then gorilla's you know. They could be hurt." "ANY WAY YOU LOOK AT IT IT WAS BECAUSE YOU KICKED HIM TOO HARD THAT IT BROKE!!!" Within seconds the owner was amazed to see a brand new table and chair standing before him. "A..amazing... Such speed..." He blinked. "But.. the floor.. leaves something to be desired..." The tanned man was now nailed to the hole in the floor. "Forgive me, i ran out of materials so i simply covered the floor with this rug."

"ISN'T THAT YOUR GORILLA!?" The people shout. "What nonsense, to think a noble such as myself would own a gorilla." He waved them off. "Then i shall take my leave." The owner coughed. "Um... But what about the bill?" He asked. "Oh? Why should i have to pay i never received." With that Desmond walked out of the cafe, leaving behind a brand new table and chair, plus one amazing rug.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 16, 2010)

-With Machine Head-
What a little kiss ass, Machine Head said out loud, giving me a chair like this, He looked down at the chair, analyzing every single feature of the chair. He concluded that even though it was made in the middle of a fight with a pine tree and one of the legs was used to bludgeon Desmond's opponent into oblivion and back, it looked like it was sit-able so he took a seat.
Instantly, Machine Head's cold android butt cheeks formed a bond to the chair greater then Romeo and Juliet, an man and his dog, Micheal Jackson and little boys, and Blackbeard and Cheery Pies combined. Something happened when he sat in that chair that no one else had ever experienced. Even though Machine Head had never felt one, Machine Head's butt for a moment became self-aware and experienced an emotion. It was truely a chair among chairs.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2010)

Zero-

?Phew?? He let out a long sigh, wiping the sweat from his forehead, the building was in shambles now; the roof completely open and small bits of debris like sand fell down from every floor. ?This is the first time in a long time I?ve had to use this much force. Amazing that you could push me to such an extent, it?s no wonder you conquered an island already.? Zero turned his back to the large hole in the floor and sighed. ?Oh that?s right, he has a key; Silly me, always getting caught up in my own thoughts.? He chuckled and with a fist, rubbed the side of his head. ?Ol?Blockhead.? He snickered and turned back to the hole. ?Now then, Time to get my-?BAM!!!

A fist? No, it wasn?t a fist? It was.. a brick? A block? Damn it what the- Zero?s inner thoughts were cut off by a rather robotic looking man in front of him. ?W..what the hell is that?? He asked. ?It?s called Dice Armor.? Damien responded. His head was one massive dice, the two holes on it cut out so he could see, his biceps, forearms, shins and thighs covered with three sided die, his knees and elbows covered in hundred sided die. Finally, His body was fit with two regular die and his hands were covered in smaller dice in order to keep them movable. 

?Why won?t you just die?? Zero grumbled and rubbed his chin. ?I made a bet.? He answered simply. ?Oh? You made a bet? Move away death, this man has a bet to see through! Yes, yes, can?t have him die before he cashes in now can we?? Damien took a crouching position. ?Mock all you want, but it was a different kind of bet. I can?t die here, once I become pirate king and keep my promise, then I can die happy, but before that, I won?t let you do as you please.? His skin was pale now; even Zero could tell he was sweating rather badly. ?You?re not feeling up to this though are you? Not quite at one hundred percent hmm?? He smirked. ?Does it matter?? Damien?s body began to produce dice at an alarming rate. 

?What do you plan to do? You?re body wont last much longer, just give up already!? Zero?s angry was transferred into the steam he began to pour out. ?Never.? Damien held out his hand, the dice formed shapes, each one turning into a spear. ?I?ll never give up, I?ve wasted too much time on you already. It?s time to get those keys and open up that island.? Zero?s eye twitched. ?That treasure belongs to be great great grandfather! It?s mine! MINE DO YOU HEAR ME!? BY FAMILY RIGHT IT IS MINE! DO YOU THINK I WILL ALLOW SUCH A PATHETIC DOG TAKE WHAT?S MINE!?!?!?!?

Damien smirked. ?Man, you must have been spoiled as a kid.? He arched his arm behind him. ?Fly Spear Barrage.? He shouts, throwing his arm forward and watching the wave of spears fly at Zero. ?NEVER!!!!! NEVER!!!? Zero screams as loud as he can. ?DESTROY EVERYTHING!! I WILL CRUSH YOU BODY AND SOUL! I WILL DESTROY THIS ISLAND!!!!? He screams the massive ball of steam flies forward and crashes into Damien?s spears. ?S?shit?? Damien puts one hand over his eyes. ?This is gonna be bad.? He smirked.

BOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!! The entire castle explodes this time, massive chunks of rock are thrown all over the city, the kings head lands near one of the Devil?s luck pirates, But mixed in with all of the falling chunks of rock and glass? and bodies, are dice. So many dice in fact, it?s almost as if they were constantly flowing from one spot. ?Damn it!! WHY WON?T YOU JUST DIE!!! GRA!! IT?S PISSING ME OFF! YOU?RE PISSING ME OFF!!!? Damien smirked, both fighters stood in the rubble of the castle. ?I won?t die, I already told you that.? 

Damien looked up at the sky, ?It?s really beautiful out right now.? He smiled as the light poured in through the holes in his helmet. ?I?ve been trying to be nice, trying to let you quit while you were ahead. But you had to push it, you had to force me into this!? Zero jabbed his fingers into his legs. ?Oi? D..don?t go that far.. w..what the hell are you doing!?? Zero began to pump steam into his body. ?NNNNGRAAAH!!!? He shouts. ?W?what the hell!?? Damien stepped back, Zero?s body began to grow, his muscles exploding outward. ?STEAM DOPING!!!? Zero shouts. ?W..what the hell is that form!??


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 16, 2010)

*Derrick vs Pride*

Their two attacks collide, Pride's blast expanding and causing the lava to fly all over the town, burning through buildings and unsuspecting townspeople, "So who the hell are you," Derrick asks, he had been in such a rush to get back to his crew that he hadn't even found out the details of the mess they were in.

"My name is Commander Pride, leader of the Shichizaigou who are about to destroy you and your crew," he says, without a hint of doubt in his voice.

"Your name suits you well you cocky bastard!" he says making a magma geyser to propel him towards the bastard on the roof, "Hehe," he releases a yellow aura from his feet and flies straight at the incoming pirate.

"Molten Fists!" "Red Fists!" their fists meet, but Pride tilts his legs after they make contact sending him flying towards the side. 

Derrick lands on top of one of the buildings, "Oh the big bad marine is backing down?" he taunts, "I don't like pointless stand stills, I just wana' get back into the action." 

He holds out his hand and forms his orange sword, "Hm, guess we've got similar fighting styles," he says pulling out his blade hilt and then forming a Lava Sword.

Pride propels himself forward and clashes his blade with Derricks. They exchange blades for a few moments before Pride leaps back, "But I've got tricks that you could never replicate..." he says as his fingers begin to glow, "Here's one, Red Fury!" he crosses his arms and the energy expands off his finger tips and begin zig zagging around the area wildly, crashing through buildings and people, before they finally make their way over to Derrick.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2010)

Dante/Hachi Vs Wrath-

"Damn it, those bastards are going to drag the entire town into this mess!" "Oi, Don't worry about idiots. Just focus on your opponent." Hachi held both blades out at Wrath. "I was you idio- Nngh.." The chef grabbed his chest. "Damn... damn it..." He coughed. "That's why i said focus on your opponent! Look, if we want to get out of this one we're gonna need to work together." Dante sighed. "Coat my swords in that fire spice of yours." Dante just blinked. "Eh? Why?" Hachi turned to him. "OI! JUST DO IT WILL YOU!" He shouts. "THERE'S NO NEED TO GET SO PISSED OFF AT ME!!! Ah! LOOK AT THAT!! IT SPURT!! BLOOD REALLY SPURT!!!" "THAT'S NOT MY DAMN FAULT!! MAYBE IF YOU WEREN'T SO WEAK YOU WOULDN'T HAVE GOTTEN SO BEAT UP!!!"

"SHUT UP ALREADY!!!" Jasmine hits both of them over the head. *"Yes Ma'am. Sorry." *They both responded. "Fine, I'll coat your blades in spice, but you better have a damn good reason for it." He grumbled. "Of course." 
Hachi grinned, his blades soon ignited in flames. "Alright muscle head, Try this one out!" Hachi took a step back and raised both blades. "Summers Breeze!" With a quick spin he unleashed the air current slash, but this time it dragged the flame along with it, increasing the amount of fire and the cutting power of the attack. "And a double!" Hachi spun once more and unleashed the flaming slash at Wrath. "Go and choke on it!" The Flaming X made it's way towards the bastard marine.


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 16, 2010)

*Lucas Vs.Kinnryu*

Lucas hearing his name called, grabbed his rifle and strapped it to his back then grabbed his sword and put it in the sheath on his left hip. Lucas stood with a slight grin on his face as he watched the swordsman walk into the arena, _Hmm, he?ll prolly be a muscle bound doofus  who only knows how to swing the sword_, Lucas thought to himself as he began planning out how to defeat his opponent while he proceeded to the arena.

?Yo! Let?s get this party started Kinbyu!?, Lucas hollered at his opponent as he pulled his gun from behind him and started releasing bullets all toward the swordsman,?Yeeehaw!?.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 16, 2010)

*Kinryuu Togashi

The Golden Dragon*

?Yo! Let?s get this party started Kinbyu!?, Lucas hollered at his opponent as he pulled his gun from behind him and started releasing bullets all toward the swordsman,?Yeeehaw!?.

The second Lucas stepped on the field; Kinryuu had pulled out his blade. He hadn?t expected the kid to pull out a gun and just start shooting at him without any regards of strategy, but he didn?t just wear his armor to look pretty. Kinryuu twisted his shoulders so that his armor took the blunt of the bullets. He then moved to the side, now dodging the bullets. It wasn?t exactly easy. Kinryuu could dodge bullets from a person just firing a gun in his direction, but the kid was just firing his gun randomly. Kinryuu continued to run to the side until Lucas had to reload his rifle.

He then slashed at the kid, shouting ?Tyrant Cutter!? The blade hummed with golden energy and pushed against the winds, its sharp edge running through it until the slash was complete. The air came rushing at Lucas rapidly, the wind coming at him, quickly. It came rushing at his side, Kinryuu grinned. The arrogant kid was about to get sliced, surely.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 17, 2010)

*Confrontation: Pirate Captain Feroy vs. Captain Rekel!*



> Feroy approached the large doors and knocked firstly. Then the Hoax pirate grinned and kicked the door in, the large door flying inwards and landing with a large *thud!*
> 
> Inside the grand room was a man sitting behind a desk doing paperwork. He had a bald head with a brown old style mustache and he wore the White Beret uniform with a gold rim and came over his shoulders. The man didn't even look up at Feroy.
> 
> ...



The large doors flew at Rekel at an amazing speed, though the White Beret Captain continued to work on his paperwork, seemingly oblivious of the large object flying towards him. Rekel simply lifted his free hand (That he wasn't using to write with) and held it up in front of him right before the door reached him. The large door exploded into millions of fragments of wood. Rekel dusted the debris from his desk and continued working without looking up even once.

Feroy's lips formed into a grin, "So, you must have some sort of ability, just as Doyo-sensai said." Feroy spoke.

Rekel actually dropped his pen and looked up at Feroy for the first time,"Doyo-sensai?!" Rekel said, his eyes widening. "YOU were taught by Doyo-sensai?!"

*"Presto!"* Feroy exclaimed as he appeared before Rekel and slammed the heel of his foot onto Doyo's desk, destroying it. Feroy then threw a punch at Rekel which landed, but didn't seem to affect the man.

"How did this happen?" Rekel kicked Feroy off of him. "How did you manage to slip past the White Beret's radar for so long? How did all of these ridiculous monks slip past our radar?" Rekel thought aloud. 

Feroy slid back and stopped for a moment. "Something isn't right about him, he acted as if he didn't feel any pain when I punched him just now." Feroy said as he eyed the White Beret Captain.

"BAH! It doesn't matter now I guess. I'll just dispose of you here and get rid of all those monks. Tell me Blue Sea trash, is Doyo-sensai here as well?" Rekel asked with a smile.

"Yea, he's currently killing your stupid soldiers right now. Listen, I'm just trying to get out of these clouds, but I heard you White Berets wouldn't let me and my crew leave. So here I am to kill you so that I can leave. That sounds good to you?" Feroy said with a bit of reason in his voice. 

Rekel cracked his knuckles, "You Blue Sea dwellers are so funny." The skates that are on Rekel's feet suddenly release air and he speeds towards Feroy at an incredible speed.

"Let's see if you can handle the 'Skypiean Fist'! *Skypiean Fist style: Cloud Blitz!"* Rekel said as he started to attack Feroy with numerous unorthodoxed kicks and punches, simliar to Doyo's style, but it seemed more advanced.

Feroy's initial reaction was to try and avoid the attacks, but he thought back to his first meeting with Doyo.



> Sky Monk Doyo helped Feroy off the ground after just putting him there. He gave the hoax Pirate a perplexed look, "Feroy! I've told you time and time again, when fighting a Skypiean fist user, you do not dodge--you attack back! The movements are too unpredictable for one to try and dodge! Attack as well and you should be able to catch them by surprise and knock them off their own balance!"
> 
> Feroy got up off the ground and dusted himself off. "I see. Let's try this again then, Doyo-san!"



Feroy launched a counter-attack towards the oncoming Rekel. The Hoax Pirate executed a series of punches and kicks as well that matched Rekel's. The two were locked in close combat for a short moment before knocking each other back.

"You're no ordinary Blue Sea trash are you?"

"I already told your dumb ass, I'm the Pirate King."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2010)

*Skypeia/With Robbie...*
Robbie chased after the White Beret who had kidnapped Reina, his Shandian cousin. The girl was the only family he had left in the world and he wasn't about to lose her, not like he did his parents. 

Meanwhile the White Beret leaped through the trees, holding Reina's frozen body over his shoulder. He laughed mockingly at Robbie. "Oops...hope I don't drop her!" 

"IF YOU HURT HER I'LL RIP YOUR THROAT OUT!!!" Robbie growled, his voice taking on a Lion like quality. His eyes suddenly flared with an amber light, and he began to transform. 

*4 years ago in the Grand Line…*
“ROBBIE WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU?!” screamed an obesely overweight Pirate, who resembled a pig more then he did a human. He wore an expensively tailored red captain’s coat and hat, but the luxurious threads were stained with bits of food and wine stains. He sat on a plush velvet couch, enjoying a feast set before him. Soft violin music played in the background, while dancing women wearing metal collars around their necks, fawned over the disgusting Pirate. 

*Porgo the Terrible
Slaver and Pirate Captain (murderer of Robbie’s father)
Bounty: 305 Million *

“Coming sir!” Robbie echoed from the hallway, as he burst through the door carrying a win pitcher. He wore tattered peasants robes, and bore a thick iron collar around his neck. 

“DON’T SPILL THE WINE YA MONGREL!!” Porgo snarled. Robbie bowed his head low with a fearful face and offered the wine to Porgo. 

“S…sorry…sir,” he mumbled nervously. 

Porgo glared at Robbie and snatched the wine pitcher from the tray. He began to gulp the wine down, not caring that half of it was spilling over his already stained clothes. Porgo belched loudly and stared at Robbie with a sneer. “You  know the only reason why I keep you around Robbie instead of selling you like the rest of the slaves?” Robbie kept his head low and shook his head. 

“It’s because if I hadn’t of met that bastard father of yours, I wouldn’t be where I am today. He almost killed me with those shells of his…” 

“D…dial’s sir,” Robbie corrected him, in a low and quavering voice. 

“YEAH DIALS…GYAMAHIMIMIMIMI!!” Porgo snorted with a gutteral laugh. 

“Those dials, gave me the power I needed to become the greatest and richest slaver in the world!” Porgo smiled at Robbie and patted him on the head. “You remind me of your father…yer both pussies. Just a little snot nosed coward with no balls, who serves the man who murdered your father. Aren’t ya boy?”

Robbie eyes narrowed with anger, his body trembling. His eyes visibly watered and he balled up his fists tightly, but he still said nothing. 

“GYAMAHIMIMIMIMIMI!!! THAT’S WHY I LIKE YOU ROBBIE. YOU KNOW WHO RUNS THIS MOTHERFUCKIN SHOW!!”  

Suddenly a Pirate burst through the door. He was out of breath, and bowed low towards Porgo. "Beggin' yer pardon my lord!" 

“WHAT?!” Porgo yelled in annoyance. 

“We found the Devil Fruit you’ve been looking for my lord!” the Pirate stated. 

Porgo’s eyes widened with disbelief. He remained speechless as if trying to wrap his mind around this news. “The…you mean?” Porgo shook his head, trying to clear his thoughts. “The, the…mythical Griffin!?” he asked. Robbie’s ears perked up but he kept his face tilted towards the floor. 

“Yes sir, one of our divisions found it on the island we’re currently raiding!” he replied. 

Porgo disbelief instantly turned to glee and he leaped up to his feet. “GYAMAHIMIMIMIMI!!! FINALLY AFTER ALL THESE LONG YEARS!!!” He grabbed Robbie by the shoulder and pushed him roughly onto the floor.

“Do you know what this means boy!? With those dials and the power of the legendary Griffin, now I can finally make my push into the New World and become an EMPEROR!!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2010)

_*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*_
Arkins inclined his head towards Zell as both Devon and Kashu squared off. Just as he had expected, the letter had affected him. That one moment told Arkins everything he needed to know about Zell, though the man did his best to hide it. Now Arkins knew what he would need to do to motivate Zell, and push him him beyond his limits. Two years of serving under Vice Admiral Clemens, arguably the most manipulative person he had ever met, had served Arkins well in the study of human behavior. 

"Don't worry about it *Ensign*," Arkins told Zell. "Rank is overrated. Just look at Seamam Recruit Prince over there, he used to be a commander, but now he's making me my coffee. Maybe I'll be making you coffee as well one day...hmm?" 

Prince overheard Arkins statement, and mumbled something about making sure the spit level in Arkins coffee was at a proper level just the way he liked, causing Bonnie to laugh out loud. 

*BABLAM!* 

The battle had already started. Arkins quickly turned his attention back towards Devon and Kashu. Devon had charged the girl recklessly but she was much faster then he expected. Every spear thrist he launched was easily evaded by Kashu. Arkins smirked, impressed with Kashu's economy of motion, not a movement wasted. Everything she did had a meaning and a purpose behind it. Whereas Devon was wild, and undisciplined. He had talent but it was raw, and would need to be molded. Kashu however was already an efficient killing machine, and Arkins wondered just how good she might become. 

Arkins eyes narrowed as Kashu demonstrated her Devil Fruit power. _What an interesting power_, he thought to himself. By the time the girl got into Devon's guard, he knew it was over. Kashu brutally finished off Devon, and left him in an unconscious heap. 

*"He just died*" Zagrov said.

Kashu stared at Arkins with her bone white eyes, and Arkins calmly returned her gaze. "Brutal, efficient, and no nonsense. Clearly some of us came here prepared, while some of us didn't. Maybe he will capture Gold Roger in his dreams," Arkins stated, summing up his feelings. He waved at two medics who had positioned themselves at the entrance. They both nodded and ran towards Devon to attend to him. 

Bonnie chuckled. "Wowie, girlie is fierce!" she said with a whistle. 

Arkins gestured at her and Prince. "Go," he said simply. 

"Now that's a bit unfair isn't it?" Prince told Arkins. 

Arkins remained silent, but his eyes told Prince that he didn't care about fairness. Nothing that he did was ever random, and he had a reason for choosing these matchups. 

Bonnie sighed and looked at Prince with a mock frown. He was was pretty cool for an old guy. She wasn't nervous at all that she drew probably the strongest guy in the room, except for maybe Arkins. It actually kind of turned her on a bit. Bonnie stood up and casually sauntered towards the mat beside where Devon had just got his ass handed to him, spinning around the black lacquered sheath that held her long katana. With a bit of reluctance, Prince also headed towards the mat. As they both faced each other, Bonnie winked at him. 

"It's my first time so be gentle, kay?"  she said with an innocent face, then drew her katana with whip fast speed. The lady Marine held the katana with her right hand, and the sheath with her left. The long curved blade was as jet black as purest night. 

Prince merely nodded and waved her on, not even drawing the Falchion sword strapped to his belt.


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 17, 2010)

Devon groaned as the medics began to fix him up.  He slowly opened up his eyes and saw that a new fight was starting.  Devon wanted to watch it, but his head was pounding too hard.  One of the medics placed an ice pack on Devon's head, and he began to feel much better.  His breathing became more relaxed until finally he drifted off into a deep slumber...   

Devon stood on the deck of *The Dark Justice,* tightly gripping his gigantic spear.  In front of him stood a huge man with a massive gray beard wearing billowing pink robes and a huge golden belt.  "I am Gol D. Roger!" the man bellowed.  Roger's hand curled into a massive fist and slammed down on to the deck.  The impact created a massive hole, and a shockwave began to ripple from the strike, tearing up blanks.  

Devon was gone before the shockwave hit him.  He had leaped up into the air and landed on the mast, which he was holding on to with one hand.  Gol D. Roger charged at the mast, pink robes billowing in the wind.  Devon jumped off and slammed the tip of spear on to Roger's huge skull before landing on the deck and spinning to confront the now dazed pirate.  Roger spun, growling with rage, but Devon was ready.  

Devon grabbed the corner of Roger's robe and yanked with all of his might.  The massive pirate slammed down face first on to the deck, unconscious.  "I captured Gol D. Roger!"  Devon shouted.  Devon's eyes burst open as he realized he had actually said that out loud.  "I'm screwed," Devon muttered as he buried his face in his hands, hoping nobody heard his shout.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2010)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
The ebony blade in Bonnie's grip glittered with a menacing light. The swords name was Storm Raven. It had once belonged to her drunk of a father, a bitter ex Marine who beat her as a child, and now it belonged to his drunk of a daughter. Bonnie licked her lips with visible excitement on her face as she squared off with Prince. The older Marine waited patiently for her to make her move, flexing the gauntlets around his forearms. She couldn't see any openings however and realized immediately what would happen in this match...

She was going to lose. 

Bonnie didn't care though. As long as the ride was fun it really didn't matter to her what the destination was. She took her white fedora off and spun around, flicking it at Prince like a deranged frisbee. The fedora flew towards Prince and dozens of razor sharp tiny blades popped out of the rim of the hat. Prince's eyes narrowed in slight surprise, but as the spinning fedora came into close range, he easily smacked it away with his gauntlets, generating a loud clanging sound of metal on metal. 

Suddenly Bonnie appeared in front of Prince in a burst of speed. While he had focused on the flying fedora of doom, she had also blasted off the ground towards him, pumping her legs rapidly the way she had been taught in the Cipher Pol training program. It wasn't anything close to Soru, but it was the first step in getting there. Bonnie stabbed forward with her katana, aiming it at his face. Prince casually tilted his head to the side, and the blade sailed an inch past his ear. With a blur of his right hand he grabbed her sword bearing arm and pulled her towards him. Prince smiled at Bonnie. Her eyes widened as she saw his left forearm gauntlet barreling at her like a freight train, coming in for a clothesline. At the last second Bonnie blocked his forearm gauntlet with her ebony scabbard. *BLAM!* The force of the blow cracked her scabbard and blasted her away. She slid backwards on her feet but managed to break to a halt, almost teetering off balance. 

Bonnie laughed as she braked to a halt, feeling euphoric. "Yeah now we're cooking!"  

"You got that right..." Prince said as he appeared beside her, practically materializing in a blur. He quickly drew his sword and slashed at her. Bonnie spun around to block but she realized she wouldn't make it in time. Bonnie closed her eyes a second before the sword stabbed into her side. *CLANG!* A loud noise rang out, almost like a bell being rung. Bonnie opened her eyes and smiled as Prince's blade stopped a millimeter from her body. Prince's eyes widened, he stabbed again but the tip of the blade met some kind of invisible wall, and the same ringing sound reverberated through the air.  

"Devil Fruit?" Prince asked her. 

"Yup," Bonnie nodded. It was her handy glass wall, as hard as steel. It was hard to see if you didn't know what to look for, and once again it had saved her bacon. 

"SCATTER!" 

Suddenly the glass wall shattered into hundreds of tiny fragments, right in front of Prince's face. Prince shielded his eyes with his gauntlet. Bonnie cackled like a hyena and drove her katana at his midsection. Despite not being able to see, Prince managed to parry her sword thrust. 

"Okay play times over!" Prince snarled. He brought his free gauntlet arm downwards in a blur and smashed it into the blade of her katana. The sheer force knocked the sword out of her grip and onto the floor. Bonnie spun around and executed a spinning kick at his head but he easily caught it and threw her over his shoulder, slamming her onto the ground with a thud. The impact brought the breath shooting out of Bonnie's lungs, and made her see stars. Before she could blink, the business end of Prince's sword was hovering an inch over her eyes.

"Good match," Prince said. 

Bonnie sighed with disappointment. "Boy if I had a dime for every time I was on my back with a guy hovering over me," she muttered. Prince chuckled and sheathed his falchion sword. Bonnie slowly sat up and looked over at Arkins and his emotionless face. She got the sense that he wasn't impressed. 

"How sad," he said, and left it that. 

Bonnie felt like flipping him the bird and telling him to fuck off, but she remembered that this was her last chance with the Marines. If she got drummed out, there were over half a dozen mobsters and headhunters looking to find her and settle a debt. "I thought she did alright," Prince said as he took a seat. "I was referring to the both of you," Arkins retorted. He quickly gestured towards both Zell, and Zagrov. 

"Lieutenant Smirnov, *Ensign* Dylandy, any time," Arkins said simply.

"I captured Gol D. Roger!" Devon suddenly shouted from the side, as he lay prostrate on one of the mats. 

"He's already a legend in his own mind..." Arkins muttered.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2010)

*Skypeia/With Robbie...*
Robbie transformed into his full Griffin form and took flight, in hot pursuit of the White Beret (Skypeia's elite enforcers) that held the frozen body of his cousin, Reina. The guy had some kind of strange ice powers so he didn't want to get too close, or cause him to drop Reina for that matter. 

"Oops, butter fingers!" the White Beret yelled with a laugh, as he leaped from a high treetop and flung Reina's cold and still body. Reina plummeted to the ground, smashing through tree branches on her way down.

"NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!" Robbie growled. He flapped his powerful wings and nosedived towards the girl. Just before she hit the ground, Robbie reached out and snatched her up in his winged talons. Her body body felt extremely cold to the touch. Please be alright, please be alright! he repeated over and over again in his head. Robbie landed and gently laid her body onto the ground. He couldn't see any visible wounds thankfully, but he had no clue if her heart was even still beating. 

*"ICE CASCADE!!"* the White Beret screamed from above. 

Robbie looked upwards with wide eyes as the White Beret flew over him on a platform of ice and landed right in front of him. "Yeah sorry for freezing your cousin, but I had to separate you from your girlfriend. My partner should've killed her by now. Name's Bruno by the way!" he said with a nod. "Wow what the hell are you anyway?" he added, looking at Robbie's Griffin form questioningly. 

Robbie stood to his full height. In his hybrid Griffin form he stood well over seven feet tall. "I'm going to enjoy killing you!" he snarled with a feral glow in his eyes. 
_
4 years ago in the Grand Line..._
Robbie sat in the cramped cell that he shared with two other servants, both boys about his age. Through the tiny porthole of their cell they could hear  bloodcurdling screams and gunshots. Porgo and his army were raiding another island for slaves. The acrid smell of burnig flesh wafting from outside made them all cringe slightly, but they had gotten used to the smell of death by now.  Robbie leaned the back of his head against a wall and closed his eyes, blocking out the sounds. 

One of the servants, a boy by the name of Josia, looked at Robbie questioningly. “Oi, Robbie, what’s got Porgo so amped up anyways? You just saw him right?” 

Robbie kept his eyes closed and shrugged as if he didn’t care. “Something about a devil fruit he’s looking for.” 

“Really?! What kind of Devil Fruit?” asked the other servant boy. 

“It doesn’t matter. We shouldn’t ask questions because we’re always going to be here anyways,” Robbie said in the same disinterested voice. He had long ago given up hope of getting revenge against Porgo, and had accepted his life as a slave to that terrible man. 

“Pfft..says you. Well at least I got my ladies to keep me company,” Josia said with a mishcievous grin. He reached under his cot and pulled out a stack of old beat up bounty posters, all of them female pirates. Josia was an even bigger perv then Robbie was. He also dreamed of becoming a Pirate one day. 

“Let’s see here,” Josia said with an apprasing voice as he flicked through the posters. “Boa Hancock, Nico Robin, Gunslinger Annie, Jessie Roseo, Big Mom…YUCK I THOUGHT I GOT RID OF HER! “ He quickly tossed Big Mom’s poster away. “Ah and here’s my newest addition. Found it on a dingy wall in an alley, but she’s a keeper. Some hot swordswoman wearin nothing but a towel. Looks like they got her by surprise with this one…hehehe.”

Robbie opened his eyes and cocked his head towards the poster. “Let me see?” he asked. “OH so now you’re interested!” Josia said teasingly, waving the poster around in his face. “Well no hot swordswoman for you!”  

“Just gimme!” Robbie said and snatched the poster out of Josia’s hand. The poster looked old indeed. The picture showed a blond haired woman, maybe 19 or 20 he guessed. Robbie thought she looked very pretty. She was leaping out of what looked to be a hot spring, with a startled look on her face. He figured she must be very fast, because she had somehow managed to cover herself with a towel just before the picture was taken. Marines must be pervs too he mused inwardly. “Helen of the Mist…” Robbie muttered, reading her name aloud, “Member of the Angel Pirates.”

Josia snatched the poster back from Robbie and stuck out his tongue at him. “Sorry the old girl’s all mine…too bad she disappeared awhile back though. This poster‘s pretty old,” he added. Josia grinned at Robbie. “But if she’s still alive, I’m gonna find her when I bust out of this place. When I become the Pirate Ki-“

*BANG!* 

Suddenly a bullet flew through the side of Josia’s head, blowing his brains out. Blood splattered everywhere like a rain of crimson mist. Josia spasmed rapidly, his eyes set in an expression of disbelief. He looked at Robbie and tried to speak, but quickly slumped to the floor. His collection of bounty posters scattered all across the bloody floor. 

“JOSIA!!!” Robbie screamed. He ran towards the boy and crouched beside him. He wanted to help, but there was so much blood everywhere. One of Porgo’s men entered the cell with a smoking revolver in his grip. “WHY DID YOU THAT?!” Robbie screamed with tears in his eyes. *SMACK!* The Pirate viciously backhanded Robbie across the face, sending him crashing into the opposite wall. 

“That little cunt stole a loaf of bread from the kitchen. No one steals from Porgo!” the Pirate stated. He grabbed Robbie by the neck and dragged him out of the cell. “Where are you taking me?!” Robbie yelled. This is it, he thought, they’re going to kill me. 

“Porgo wants to see you,” the Pirate snarled.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 18, 2010)

*The Dark Justic IV, with Zagrov and Kashu*

Kashu stood up and looked on as the medics were dealing with Devon, she went easy on him. He wasn't as bad as she thought he would be though. She picked up her coat and swirled it with a flurry and buttoned it up and walked over to Zagrov's side. 

"*You went easy on him*" Zagrov said glancing down at her
"If I killed him how will he get stronger to redeem himself?" Kashu asked Zagrov

She spoke to him like an adult spoke to a child, it was like this was something he should have just known. 

"*When you go out and we're fighting pirates there will be none of that*" Zagrov said his eye flashing dangerously
"Yes Zagrov, you don't have to tell me that" she said slightly annoyed

Arkins motioned for Prince to fight Bonnie

"*Another match with a decided outcome*" Zagrov said looking on
"That woman is very good" Kashu said

That was before Prince readied himself

"That man had me fooled completely!" Kashu said with her eyes wide open

Zagrov nodded looked on at the fight

It didn't last long before Bonnie was on her back with Prince standing over her.

"That girl is stronger than she looks also" Kashu said
"*You people hide your strength all the time*" she said looking at Zagrov with a strange look

He just chuckled

"*You saw the devil fruit?*" he asked Kashu
"Yes, It looks like glass or crystal"
"I am not sure"
"What ever it is, it's very hard" Kashu said

Zagrov lifted his weapon off his shoulder and let it hang down with a jingle of chains. He knew what was coming, Arkins suddenly motioned to me and Dylandy making certain to stress the ranks. Zagrov walked into the area where the others were a little while before. He hefted his sword onto his shoulder and his voice boomed out. 

"*Any time you are ready*" 

He had a maniacal smile on his face as he outstretched his hand and motioned for Zell to come.

Kashu walked over and picked up the bladed fedora off the ground and walked over to where Bonnie and Prince were standing to watch the fight. She handed the hat to her.

"Your devil fruit power" Kashu said
"What was it?" she asked curiously


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 18, 2010)

*Deadwood Island/The West Blue...*
Annie walked with Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong towards a cliff that overlooked the panoramic coastline. She was still troubled by what he had told her. 

"My ship is anchored just beyond the horizon. I'm sure you can see it with your eagle eyes, or sense it with that awareness of yours," Archer said. 

Annie could definitely hear the voices of over 300 Marines on a large battleship. Archer fumbled around the inside pockets of his long marine coat. "Now where is it..." he muttered, "Ah here it is!" He pulled out a tin foil cap from his pocket, like the one a child might make for play. Archer put the cap over his head with no hint of embarrassment. 

"You look like an idiot. I bet this is why you haven't made Admiral yet," Annie told him, wondering what the hell he was doing. 

"I think it looks perfectly fine...and I've never wanted to be an Admiral anyways. Cramps my style," Archer said defensively. He scanned the horizon as if searching for something. Suddenly his eyes flared with bright indigo energy and he opened his mouth wide. The sound of static came out like a radio followed by a familiar ring...

*Beru! Beru! Beru! *

A voice answered. *"Hello Grand Line Pizza, how may I help you? We have a special on large pies and-"*

"Oops wrong signal," Archer said with a chuckle, and quickly cut off the line. Annie facepalmed, and he quickly scanned the horizon again and opened his mouth. 

*Beru! Beru! Beru! *

Suddenly the moans and gasps of two women could be heard. They were talking dirty to each other and seemed to be having a quite a bit of fun. Archer's cheeks flushed a bright red but he kept the line open. However when he saw Annie winding up a punch, he quickly disconnected. 

"Ahem! Yes wrong signal again, sorry..." he said apologetically. "I'll just save that number for later..." he added under his breath. 

"Will you just hurry up you dang pervert!" Annie yelled. 

"You're so cruel Annie-chan," Archer complained bitterly. He opened his mouth again and more static came out. "Okay I've got it!" 

*"This is Lt. Carmichael,"* an official voice answered through Archer's mouth. 

"Carmichael-san, this is Archer, please make the order to cast off and set sail. I will be there shortly," Archer said. 

*"Yes sir." *

Archer disconnected the signal and his eyes returned to normal. He smirked at Annie and bowed low, waving his tin foil cap with a flourish before returning it to his coat pocket. "If only I were ten years younger," he said. 

"You'd still strike out. Now git!" Annie retorted. 

"Remember all Shichibukai will be summoned very soon. No one can refuse the summons," he told her. "And don't forget _what else_ we talked about."  

Annie nodded wordlessly as Archer reached into his pants pockets. He pulled out a handful of quarters. His palms glowed brightly with indigo energy that made a high pitched humming sound. The quarters hovered into the air around Archer, like glowing fireflies. He then proceeded to mold the coins like clay, forming and expanding the metal into a perfect shiny disc, large enough for him to stand on. Archer hopped onto the disc which shot up into the air, leaving a faint energy trail in its wake. 

"GOODBYE ANNIE-CHAN!" Archer hollered as he blasted off over the horizon, riding the glowing disc like a surfboard. His laugh carried through the air even as he disappeared. 

Annie sighed as she tracked his progress with her far sighted vision, farther then any normal human could see. In her mind she replayed his words over and over again. 

_'A war is coming that will destroy us all...' _


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 18, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Dante/Hachi Vs Wrath-
> 
> "Damn it, those bastards are going to drag the entire town into this mess!" "Oi, Don't worry about idiots. Just focus on your opponent." Hachi held both blades out at Wrath. "I was you idio- Nngh.." The chef grabbed his chest. "Damn... damn it..." He coughed. "That's why i said focus on your opponent! Look, if we want to get out of this one we're gonna need to work together." Dante sighed. "Coat my swords in that fire spice of yours." Dante just blinked. "Eh? Why?" Hachi turned to him. "OI! JUST DO IT WILL YOU!" He shouts. "THERE'S NO NEED TO GET SO PISSED OFF AT ME!!! Ah! LOOK AT THAT!! IT SPURT!! BLOOD REALLY SPURT!!!" "THAT'S NOT MY DAMN FAULT!! MAYBE IF YOU WEREN'T SO WEAK YOU WOULDN'T HAVE GOTTEN SO BEAT UP!!!"
> 
> ...



Wrath watched as the giant flaming X comes right for him, *"Dammit..."* he slips on a pair of brass knuckles and squeezes his fists, causing three spikes to come out of each one, *"Irate Barrage!"*

He begins to unleash a flurry of punches into the attack, *"GHHHHHAAAAAAH!"* he shouts as continues his offense, flames leaking through but him taking out the majority of the attack, reducing the damage.

*"COME ON YOU WEAKLINGS! I'LL TAKE ALL THREE OF YOU ON!"* he shouts, pounding his chest, "Fine, I know just where to hit you!"

Jasmine takes off, "Meteor Fist!" she cocks her fist back and goes straight for Wrath, but as she slams it forward it smacks into something squishy...

"I'm not going to stand aside while my subordinates take a beating," Gluttony says, the fat from his stomach stretched out to block Jasmine's attack.

*"Grr...."* Wrath growls at him, not only was he taking one of his targets he was referring to him as his subordinate..."Oh I'm just kidding, but I think I will take this one," he catches himself licking his lips...I had been a while since he had devoured another human...especially a woman.

He pumps fat into his fists making them much larger, "So little girl, lets see how you taste..." though he normally tried to resist chowing down on other humans, these pirates were to be exiled anyway, so what's the harm in him having a little snack...

*Vince and Maxi vs Lust*

Speaking of people having a little fun with their targets, "I love it when they fight..." he says after taking a shock from Maxi, "Well consider yourself lucky then," she says cracking her whip.

"Oh? I'm a big fan of whips," he says as his shadow shrinks and turns into a long black whip in his hands. They begin snapping their whips at each other, the weapons colliding in mid air, "Your lucky you got the jump on me before! That's not gona' happen again!" she shouts, her jumpsuit heavily ripped and now very revealing due to Lust's inital attack.

*Fuka vs Envy*

"I said get offa' me you fat shit!" Envy back kicks Fuka off his back and quickly gets to his feet, "What kinda' shark are you...You have robot arms!"

"Big words comin' from you, hell I don't even know what ya are," he clenches his robot fists and thrusts them forward, Envy slips through each punch, and dives forward, his claws outstretched.

Fuka grabs hold of his hand within his robotic grip, "Now you're in trouble," he says with a shark grin. He lifts him into the air, "Hand Function: Spin!" his hand begins spinning around madly, taking the marine with it. He then releases his grip and sends him crashing into the buildings.

*Roy vs Radon*

The samurai squared off against the frog swordsmen, "Come at me you ugly toad..." Roy tilted his head, "Did you just call _me_ an ugly toad?" 

He shakes his head and then dashes forward and leaps into the air, "Big mistake!" Radon growls, "Frog Blast!" he leaps into the air after him, pulling his blade back.

"Despairing Downfall," he spins to avoid the attack and slashes him in the back before beginning to fall to the ground, "You hideous piece of trash! Lilly Pad Dive!" he flies down with his blade out. 

Roy quickly spins around to block the attack but the force sends him flying into the ground anyway, "You're wide open!" he slams his blade right into the stomach of the downed pirate.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 18, 2010)

*Skypeia/Robbie vs Bruno: The Conclusion...*
Robbie faced off with Bruno, dive bombing at him from the treetops."Tobizune!" Robbie growled in his feral Griffin voice. He slashed his sharp talons downwards at the air, generating two scythe shaped air slices that flew at Bruno like bullets. This was a move that Robbie was only strong enough to use while in his thickly muscled Griffin form. 

Bruno was ready to counter however*"Ice Bulwark!"*  Bruno pointed both his hands outwards and blasted a wall of water from his gauntlets. At the same time he also breathed in deeply, and exhaled a stream of blue vapor that instantly froze the water. The air slices hit the frozen wall, sending chunks of ice flying everywhere. As the wall crumbled to pieces, Bruno was gone. 

*"Ice Radiation!" * 

Suddenly Bruno appeared behind Robbie in mid air, riding atop a platform of ice. He touched Robbie's wings and began to freeze them. Robbie snarled in pain, a ferocious growl that echoed all throughout the forest. Bruno laughed as he doused Robbie's giant golden wings in water, and exhaled the strange blue vapor over his wings. Ice began to slowly creep across Robbie's wings, and he felt his ability to fly start to fade. 

"I ate a Cool Dial by accident...long story. But anyways it allows me to freeze whatever I hit with water. Now I'm going to turn you into a frozen Turkey...or whatever you are!"  Bruno told Robbie. 

Robbie suddenly grinned however, even as the ice began to totally cover his wings. "Never underestimate the power of a legendary Zoan..." He flapped his wings with tremendous strength and shattered the ice to tiny bits, scattering it to the four winds. 

Bruno's eyes widened in shock. He quickly attempted to retreat on his ice platform, but Robbie grabbed him up in a bone crunching bear hug. Bruno screamed in protest as Robbie began to spin around. *"NOOOOOO!"* 

"Atlas Driver!" Robbie growled as he hurtled with Bruno headfirst towards the forest floor. They hit the ground with an earth shuddering impact, kicking up dirt and debris for dozens of meters in every direction. Robbie staggered out of the smoke cloud in his Human form. He coughed loudly and it took him a a minute to collect himself. His head still rung and his whole body felt sore. As the smoke cleared behind him, Bruno's leg's could be seen propped up into the air, his head totally buried into the ground. Robbie had heard his neck snap as they hit, that moment made him feel good. He ran towards his cousin Reina, who had been frozen by the madman. Robbie knelt beside her and checked her pulse, praying that he wasn't too late, that it wasn't all for nothing. He smiled as he felt her weak but steady heartbeat. "Thank Oda," Robbie sighed with relief. 

Suddenly the sounds of guns being loaded echoed all around Robbie. He jerked his head around in surprise as a dozen grim faced Shandian warriors, all armed to the teeth, landed on the tree tops. Robbie hoped that they meant him no harm. He gestured towards his cousin. "Guys it's Reina she needs help..." 

A tall Shandian landed in front of him, interrupting him mid sentence. "We'll get her back to the village quickly. Our healers have seen this condition before," he said, then looked at the upended form of Bruno with an impressed face. "You also need medical assistance," he said to Robbie. 

Robbie shook his head. "Not right now. I've got to check up on my partner!" he replied, and took off into the jungle.
*
Four years ago in the Grand Line...*
Robbie had been brought to the flaming and ruined island, which Porgo was currently raiding for slaves. A long line of slaves were being ushered like cattle onto transport ships. The sight reminded Robbie of his own home that had been ravaged by Porgo all those years ago, but he was too emotionally numb to cry or even feel sad for them. He had seen this gruesome visage all too many times and had gotten used to it. 

Porgo walked up to Robbie with a blood stained impact dial embedded in the palm of his left hand, his father's impact dial. However Robbie wasn't focused on that. Instead he stared at the golden colored Devil Fruit that Porgo held in his right hand. The fruit was shaped like an oversized strawberry and seemed to give off an inner glow of radiance. "Never underestimate the power of legendary Zoan Robbie. Do you know how rare this fuckin thing is?!" Porgo told him with a sneer of victory. He waved the devil fruit around and danced with glee. "With this power I'm gonna become the lord of the skies. Nothin' can match a Griffin in the air...NOTHIN!"  

Robbie watched as Porgo opened his disgusting maw open, filled with rotted teeth. Robbie wanted nothing more then to smack the fruit into the ocean, but he was too scared, too beaten down. Porgo inched the fruit closer and closer to his mouth, ready to take a bite. He clearly wanted to savor it. "They say it tastes like shit. Well let's see!" Porgo said with a laugh. Before he could take a bite however, a giant fireball flew over the skies and blew up Porgo's flagship in a single massive explosion. 

"WHAT THE FUCK!?!" Porgo yelled. Momentarily forgetting about the devil fruit in his grip. 

Robbie snapped his head around towards the ocean and he felt a nervous energy race up and down his spine. A giant crimson ship appeared over the horizon, shaped like a ferocious dragon. Robbie didn't know whether to be excited or scared for his life.
*
"IT'S THE DRAGON EMPEROR....RUN FER YER LIVES!!!!"* one of Porgo's men screamed.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 18, 2010)

*Lt. Jeffry Giacanti

The Lady*

?Send a pizza up to the docks, will you??

CLICK

Jeffry clicked his Den Den Mushi, ending the call to the local Marine pizza shop on base. Ever since that crazy old admiral Akainu had left, things had been more lenient on Marineford. Marines could find places to relax at when off-duty, and there was always entertainment, whether it is hired performers or girls for hire. Jeffry was about to leave Marineford, soon, for his next mission whatever it was. Before that though, he needed to meet with the squad who had been assigned to him. He had been told to meet on the Lady and eight something, but it was far past eight, and they were late. 

Jeffry sighed. He had gotten hungry so he ordered a pizza. If there was any left, they could enjoy some pizza, if Jeffry didn?t eat it all. Meanwhile, he kept his eyes out for approaching ships. He had been told at least one was been transferred to his squad from another. Perhaps they were coming back from a mission, later then they had expected. Or maybe his squad was going to be filled with a bunch of slackers. Which Jeffry wouldn?t like.

Despite being a joker and a big goof, Jeffry didn?t tolerate lazy people. The number one rule on Rordan?s ship had been hard work earns a good day of pay. Jeffry followed this principle to the heart and never let go of it. It was the foundation of his entire life as a marine. Besides, imagine what Rordan would say if he caught him sleeping instead of capturing pirates. He?d be disappointed, but Jeffry honestly feared the old man?s punch more then anything. 

Jeffry hoped his squad was strong as him. He wished to have a crew of powerful men like Rordan had commanded. Perhaps, they could have a little Jeffry amongst them as well. Jeffry examined the three profiles once more. ?Kaito Kougi? Yalvier? Sasaki Kojirou?? Kaito was a lieutenant, Yalvier was a junior, and Sasaki was just an Ensign. He skipped over to an ability assessment page. It was pretty good stuff. 

Kaito fought with spears, which meant he was a spearman. That meant he had some level of training and was decent in combat. That also meant he was fast. This was also good. Jeffry didn?t need any slowpokes slowing his squad down. He also noticed that he had served with a marine squad called the Storm Chasers. He?d be a good man to have at his back. 

Yalvier produced similar results. Yalvier appeared to be less skilled, but he apparently had a devil fruit. Jeffry felt somewhat relieved that someone else had eaten a Devil Fruit. He didn?t want to be the only man with such powers. It also meant that he and Yalvier would have to be careful when they were on sea. Having your captain and another marine fall into sea would be bad during a battle. Yalvier seemed a little inexperienced though, but Jeffry was relatively inexperienced as well. His only real training had come from Rordan and his men, but it had been tough and dangerous out there, so Jeffry never really considered himself inexperienced.

Kojirou was a swordsman. A swordsman was always good to have on a crew. Jeffry whistled as he read the profile. This guy was pretty good for just an ensign. He had speed, and strength, something that was commonly found in swordsmen. He along with Kaito would probably be his best hitters. Yalvier had talent though, and his Devil Fruit could aid in battle effectively. He had a pretty good damn squad here.

As the pizza arrived on the ship, Jeffry stood up to grab it. He took the first slice and started to eat the melted cheese. He hoped someone else would arrive, for it felt a little lonely to be eating pizza by yourself on a big boat.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 18, 2010)

*Feroy vs Rekel! The Match Takes Flight!*
It appears Doyo-sensai taught you well. Blue Sea trash. However, Doyo-sensai can't hope to defeat me himself. What makes you think you're any better?" Rekel asked as he cracked his knuckles.

"Because I'm much more powerful than that old man!" Feroy exclaimed as he rushed in towards Rekel. 

*"Forza Spinta!"* Feroy said as he threw a powered up kick at the White Beret's face. Rekel didn't expect the sudden power boost so he decided to attempt and block the attack. To Rekel's surprise Feroy's attack had more power behind it than he predicted, but oddly, the kick didn't even cause the White Beret to move. A weird white light appeared on Rekel's face as the attack connected. Rekel simply smiled.

Feroy retreated away from Rekel by means of a back-flip. "You definitely have some weird ability." Feroy said glaring at the White Beret.

"That is correct. You see, some of you Blue Sea Trashbags bring along some interesting items when you arrive here at Skypiea. One time another crew brought along some weird fruit and I ate it! I think it was called the suikumo suikumo no mi (absorb absorb fruit). Rekel explained.

The white beret took aout what could be described as a small bomb. He lit it and it exploded. The same white light that came when Feroy hit him was there once again. "That weird little fruit somehow gave me the power to absorb any damage, ANYTHING at all! I'm unbeatable, Blue Sea Trash! Give up now!" Rekel said as his skates expelled air once again and he shot towards Feroy.

*"Presto!"* Feroy exclaimed as he vanished from his position and appeared across the room. Rekel quickly turned around and shot towards Feroy again. Feroy continued to dodge the White Beret for as much as he could. 

"You can't avoid me forever, trash!" Rekel said flying towards Feroy. 

"Damn, there has to be some other way around his devil fruit. 

"GOTCHA!!!" Rekel said as he threw a punch at Feroy. "SKYPIEAN ART: CLOUD DRIVER!"

*"Presto!"* Feroy exclaimed as he appeared behind Rekel. 

"As I predicted with my mantra! *IMPACT!"* Rekel exclaimed as he hit Feroy with an ope palm strike and a strong force expelled from it, knocking Feroy through a wall and out of the HQ. 

Feroy went spiraling through the clouds while Rekel watched with glee. Blood flew out of Feroy's mouth as he fell. Then suddenly, a large pink bird with a long blue tail and with cross-eyes caught Feroy on its back. Feroy slowly got back up. He was pretty bruised after the impact attack. "I remember this bird. It's one of Doyo-sensai's pets." Feroy said.

Rekel flew from the building with his hovering skates. "Still alive?"

"This is where things get interesting." Feroy said as he too held a dial in his hands. A smug grin was across his face.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 18, 2010)

*Skypiea/Upper Yard...
*
After finishing off his opponent, Robbie searched the jungle for Helen. He used the Lion aspect of his Griffin form to track her scent. As he swiped away at a dense tangle of vines, the familiar smell of blood wafted under his nose. Robbie narrowed his eyes and froze in place. He sniffed the air again to be sure, and there it was. It was the blood of two people to be more exact...and one of them was Helen's. 

Robbie quickly raced in the direction of the scent, ducking and leaping through the dense jungle vegetation, until coming upon a large clearing. A look of alarm appeared on his face as he saw Helen sitting upright against a tree. Her eyes were closed and her clothes and face were stained with blood, most of it hers. Helen’s face looked deathly pale and she sat perfectly still. Several meters away lay her enemy, some weird swordsman. He lay face down in a thickening pool of blood, and was obviously dead, but as for Helen...

"Helen!" Robbie exclaimed, racing to her side. As he reached out to check her pulse, suddenly Helen moved her right hand with viper like quickness and grabbed his wrist, stopping his arm in mid motion. Robbie winced a bit as he felt her hand clamp down on his wrist, a kind of strength that probably came from over a decade of fighting with a sword. 

“Whoah there iron claw, it’s just me!” Robbie exclaimed. 

Helen slowly opened her eyes and looked up at him. "Sorry, reflex...I was just resting," Helen said in a tired voice. She released Robbie from her vice like grip and patted the long curved handle of her sword which was strapped to her belt. “It almost killed me, but I mastered it,” she said with a hint of satisfaction in her voice. Robbie had no idea what she meant by that, but something about her did seem different to him. 

“I take it that you won and your cousin is fine?” Helen asked. 

Robbie nodded with a triumphant smirk, “Pfft, you kidding? This is me we’re talking about here. I broke that White Beret’s neck like a wishbone. Some of the other Shandians took her back to their village to treat her.” 

Helen smiled weakly. “Good for you.” 

"Can you walk?" Robbie asked her, looking her up and down. She barely looked like she could even sit up as it was. 

"Well...I'm in no rush to get anywhere to be honest," Helen responded. A wry grin appeared on her face. "I think I've still got enough strength to carry you back to the ship though. It’s only what, a 40 mile walk?"  she said. 

Robbie chuckled and knelt beside her. "How about I carry *you* this time? We can get fixed up at the Shandian village and then meet back up with our psycho crew.." 

Helen shrugged and closed her eyes again. Robbie hesitated for a second. He couldn't just let her bleed to death here in the jungle. Well she really didn’t say no, he reasoned to himself. Slowly and very nervously, Robbie reached towards Helen and gently lifted her up into his arms. He was half expecting Helen to threaten him to put her back down, saying something like, _'I can walk on my own, thank you very much!'_ but she said nothing at all, and kept her eyes closed. This meant one of two things, either she was too tired and injured to argue (which was saying something, considering her freakish durability), or that she had finally grown to trust him. Robbie hoped it was the latter.

"Watch where you put those hands by the way, or you'll lose them," Helen suddenly muttered in a calm tone, which made it that more terrifying to him, because he knew she meant it. Robbie laughed nervously as he carried her back to the village, walking as if he was trying to navigate a minefield, while holding a live bomb at the same time.


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 18, 2010)

Lucas Vs.Kinryuu

Holy Shit!,Lucas thought as he threw his rifle into the slash as he dived to the side narrowly missing it."My pops gave me that you bastard!I'll kill you!",he yelled enraged as he put both his hands out in a kamehameha sort of fashion but sideways as he began shooting little marble sized orbs towards him.Each finger shot an orb rapidly as if he was a humanized Gatling gun.


----------



## Sholo (Jun 18, 2010)

*Marineford with Sasaki*

At last he'd made it... After an extended stay at Angler's Heaven to help pay for the damages caused during his fight, Sasaki had finally left and made his way to Marineford after a marine had arrived and given him orders.

"Let's see... 'The Lady' I believe it was..." Sasaki said to himself as he remembered the name of the boat from the dispatch orders that he had been assigned to.  He scanned the rows of ships present before spotting the one he had been assigned to.  While the orders hadn't included a picture of the boat, Sasaki knew right away that it had to be the one with the marble lady standing out prominently at the Helm.

"And the commanding officer was called Jeffry Giacanti, a lieutenant if memory serves..."  Sasaki hadn't been assigned to a crew before and so he was a bit hesitant about how exactly to relate to his commanding officer, but he figured that if the man out ranked him then he was likely worthy of Sasaki's respect.  Sasaki made his way up next to the boat before deftly jumping up and softly touching down on the deck.  There was no sign of the Giacanti on deck so Sasaki made his way to where he supposed the captain's quarters were, just in time to see Giacanti beginning to eat his second slice of pizza.

Sasaki decided to at least momentarily overlook the melted cheese hanging from the man's mouth and after knocking on the open door to get the man's attention, offered a salute: "Sir, Ensign Sasaki Kojirou, reporting for duty, sir."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 19, 2010)

*The Lady*

Kaito Kougi stepped off of the boat that had brought him to Marineford, "Enjoy your new crew Lt," one of the fodder, or maybe the commander of the boat, but he didn't really care much. 

His previous crew, the Storm Chasers, had been disbanded, most likely for their highly destructiveness. And many of the Devil Fruit using members had began...disappearing, not that Kaito knew anything about it.

His new crew, the Moon something or other, showed little interest to him. Though he hadn't even botherd to look over their profiles he just found the ship with the big statue of a woman on it and had been informed that was his target.

He leaped on board, carrying a bag in one hand and a chest in the other, his twin spears strapped to his back. The marine clad in red spotted two men, "Lt. Kaito Kougi, guessing I'm late seeing how the pizza boy beat me here," he says uninterested.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 19, 2010)

*Feroy vs. Rekel: The Battle's in the Sky!*
Both Feroy and Rekel glared at each other as they faced off in the sky. Feroy was afloat by means of Doyo's large pink sky-bird and Rekel by the means of his skate-shoes that had jet dials attached to them. Feroy was tossing the dial in his hand up and down with a devious grin on upon his face.

"What kind of dial is that?" Rekel asked in question, "Not that it'll matter anyway, nothing you can do will effect me!" The White Beret Captain boasted.

"Don't worry about it, you'll find out soon enough!" Feroy rebutted.

Feroy ordered the large bird to look him in the eyes. Feroy's eyes took an ominous appearance and looked as if they were spinning, *"Follia!"* Feroy commanded in an otherworldly type voice.

"Hmm?" Rekel said with a raised brow.

The large pink bird had a soul-less look in its eyes. The bird started to fly around the entire perimeted in a crazed fashion. "Follia" is Feroy's hypnosis that causes one to go mad or crazy. As the bird flew around, weird white orbs began to pop up all around the battlefield. Feroy was using the ball dial that he used before to transform the air into his own battlefield.

"So it's a ball dial huh?! Very clever Blue Sea Trash, veeeeeeeery clever." Rekel said in admiration. Feroy was not only a powerful fighter, but he was a tactical genius.

Feroy (still on top of the bird) flew towards Rekel at top speed. The pink bird attacked Rekel with its beak while Feroy attacked with a punch. Rekel simply stood there and smiled. "Your attacks are useless! However, he wasn't smiling after the attacks conencted. Rekel was damaged from the bird's beak and Feroy's punch.


The White Beret flew back in complete shock, "Impossible! What trickery is this?!?!?" He exclaimed. He had a minor gash in his chest from the bird's beak.

Feroy stood on top of the bird and crossed his arms with a victorious grin. "As I predicted, you don't even understand the mechanics of a devil fruit." Feroy started. "You can absorb any *single* attack, but when faced against multiple damage, you'll take real damage!" Feroy explained. "You're dead now."

"We shall see!" Rekel said as he angrily sped towards Feroy with his skates.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 19, 2010)

*Aboard the Dark Justice IV...*
Kashu walked towards Bonnie and handed back her blade tipped fedora. Bonnie accepted the hat, muttering a word of thanks. She flicked the hat around with a snap of her wrist and the blades retracted back into the lids of the fedora. 

"Your devil fruit power," Kashu said, "What was it?" she asked curiously. 

Bonnie stared at Kashu, wondering why she was so interested. A thought came to Bonnie suddenly. She probably wants to know so she can come up with a way to kill me. Bonnie got the sense that Kashu was the kind of person who liked to take precautions and have a plan. Some other's might be wary to reveal their devil fruit power, preferring to keep it as a secret. Bonnie however didn't give a shit. 

"Bone girl, meet Glass woman," Bonnie told Kashu, and snickered at how easily calling her 'Bone Girl' might be misconstrued. 

Bonnie raised her right hand and a thin disc of glass formed around her palm, almost like a glass suction cup. She could even make the glass float if she wanted, but it took effort and concentration on Bonnie's part. It wasn't something she could use in battle with a fast opponent. 

*Skypeia/Shandian Village...*
Helen slowly sat up over the edge of her bed, clutching her right side slightly, where she still felt a slight stabbing pain. Bandages ran up and down both her arms, and midsection, and her face was still slightly pale from the extreme blood loss she endured during her fight. All in all she felt very much like a mummy, could even pass for one she figured. 

"Please lay back down!" the Shandian healer rebuked Helen in a voice of concern. The healer was a young dark skinned girl, just a bit older then Helen. "You've lost a lot of blood...more then I've ever seen any person lose and still live," she added in a voice of disbelief.  

Helen shrugged it off and collected her two swords which lay on a nearby table. "The road to the top is paved with adversity and struggle," Helen responded, reciting one her father's favorite sayings. "I'm just fine," Helen said, and stood up. As soon as she stood to her full height, Helen felt a wave dizziness hit her, and it appeared that she might collapse. The swordswoman closed her eyes and took a deep breath however, and within a few seconds the sensation passed. She opened her eyes and smiled at the healer. "See? Just fine..." she repeated. 

The healer frowned. She hesitated before responding, as if thinking how best to word her thoughts. "You're going to die," she told Helen. Helen stared back at the healer with a questioning face. The healer quickly shook her head, "I'm sorry that didn't come out right. What I meant is that your body has already experienced severe trauma from previous battles, I can tell."  

Helen nodded wordlessly. She had indeed been through some tough battles within a very short time, and right after being in frozen atrophy for a decade no less. 

"I don't know how to say this, but if you keep punishing your body like this, then it will eventually break down. It may be a heart attack, a hemorrhage, or your whole body might just shut down all at once," the healer told Helen in a grave voice. 

Helen thought it over. "How long do you think I can keep it up?" she asked. 

"At your pace, and considering your inhuman constitution, a year at most," the healer stated without hesitation. "If you were anything close to normal you'd already be dead." 

Helen smiled at the Healer as if this was good news. To her it really was the best kind of news. "Great, a year is all I'll need to surpass that woman!" Helen stated confidently. The image of Betty standing over her bloody body flashed in her minds eye. Before it used to make her blood boil just thinking about it, but now she used it as motivation. Helen thanked the healer with a grateful face and headed towards the door. 

"Can't you just slow down at least?" the healer suddenly asked. 

"I'll slow down when I'm dead," Helen remarked as she walked out. 

Robbie was outside talking with his Shandian cousins. He was also banged up, but his fight wasn't nearly as intense as Helen's. None of his fights ever were. He didn't embrace the thrill of a fight the way she did. When he noticed Helen, a look of surprise appeared on his face. "Damn, you're ready to roll already? What did the healer say?" 

"Nothing major, she said I'm very healthy."

"Yeah that's an understatement," Robbie said with a chuckle.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2010)

*Dark Justice IV...*

Prince yawned and took a sip of whiskey. He was glad Bonnie was being such a good sport about losing. Most women...well, most people he knew wouldn't be so understanding. 

It had been fun in it's own rite, and Prince did enjoy being on the good end of an orientation battle for once, but still, those kind of things weren't quite his style. Come to think of it, nothing was really his style except slacking off and getting drunk.

Glancing around the room, his attention was drawn to the conversation between Bonnie and Kashu. Prince was admittedly interested in Bonnie's DF power; it had stopped one of his blows after all. Turning his head slightly, he began to listen in on their conversation. 

"Heh heh. Bone girl."

*Jax*

"Alright, this is all well and good," Jax said impatiently, stepping between Dean and Gatrom, "But now that you two have finished seeing whose is bigger, maybe we can focus on the task at hand?" He grit his teeth together, a nerveous habit he had picked up from Kaya. "We have no boat, five people, and two towns that both want all of us dead. I for one, have no intention of getting killed by fuck ups and fuck offs, and so we really need to do something. Hopefully something that involves getting off this Oda-forsaken island."

*Kent...*

Kent tossed a little paper ball at a wastebasket. It missed, and he scowled. He was really bored, dammit. He needed something to do.

Turning towards the enormous map of the world that hung in front of him, (thank Oda for that Strawhat girl) he drummed his fingers against his thigh. Maybe all he needed was some action. Yeah, that was it. He needed to see someone.

Grinning, he grabbed the Den-Den mushi on his desk and held it to his mouth. "Yo, Lin. It's Kent. You remember Jax? Kid you trained for a couple months? Well it's been a while since I got a report from him. What would you say to helping me scout some rookies?"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 19, 2010)

*Lt. Jeffry Giacanti

The Lady*

Jeffry grinned, cheese hanging out the side of his face. Jeffry knew he probably wasn?t make a good impression but this was the best he could give. If these men were going to be serving with him, they better get used to him. ?Oi!? He shouted to Kaito. ?Have a seat! Things are just getting started?? He stated. The lieutenant took a seat. It took no hard guess to realize who the man was. He looked more solid then Yalvier did, and he carried spears as well. The chest however, caught his attention. He noticed that it didn?t leave his arms. He arched an eyebrow, but decided to ignore it. Maybe, it had embarrassing birthday pictures. Yeah, right.

Jeffry figured that there was no need to pry under the surface, yet, so he merely shrugged his shoulders. ?Have some pizza. Hope you don?t mind mushrooms and artichokes on your pizza.? Jeffry said, pulling out another slice, which he promptly devoured, not waiting for the lieutenant to start eating. Jeffry looked out at the window. The moon was up. He chuckled to himself.

Maybe it was signaling Yalvier?s arrival?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Hachi-

Hachi lowered his head "Sakura's sorrow." After that, he stood behind Wrath. *"W..when the hell did you get back there!?"* "Weeping widow." Hachi made eight quick slashes on Wrath's back.* "Nnngh! you bastard!*" Wrath swung at him. "Wilting Orchid." Hachi began running around the massive man, slashing with furious speed, quick as he could muster the strength to do it. "Thousand Petal barrage!" He shouts, turning around and stabbing as quickly as he could, the speed made it hard to counter, Hachi made sure to continue his speed, moving in different directions every few seconds and continuing his barrage. "I won't give up. Two thousand petal barrage." His other blade joined in the mix, the piercing attacks coming in at an unbelievable speed for the swordsman. "Don't think I'll allow you to hurt Jasmine you fat fucker." He kept his eyes on wrath. "I'll slaughter anyone who hurts my friends."

---Kaimetsu---

"Gggrowrr..." Koroshiya called out to him, "Nnngh?" Kaimetsu's eyes opened, the massive panther standing over him. "I see... so you woke me up?" He smirked. "That's kind of you." He tried to stand, but he was unable too, his body had been pushed to the limit, he was not going anywhere. "Pff... they'll probably leave me here." He smirked and looked up at the sky. "Oh well. It's advantageous to me either way." "Growr!" Koroshiya lowered his head to kaimetsu. "Grab ahold?" He asked. "Grrrowo!" Kaimetsu nodded, took a hold on a tuft of fur and pulled himself up on the creature. "Let's go back to the ship." He pointed in the direct, the panther nodded and began to walk.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 19, 2010)

*Aboard the Dark Justice IV*

Kashu looked on with interest and nodded as Bonnie demonstrated her devil fruit power. Kashu was interested mostly because she didn't know what it was, now that she knew she just filed away the information in the back of her head. 

"My name is Kashu, not bone girl" Kashu said stiffly as she walked back to where she stood before.

Zagrov stood watching Zell he stood with the humongous weapon propped on his shoulder. They two stood and watched each other with intensity making the atmosphere of the room thick, Zagrov moved first as he always did, that was the way he fought. He attacked and absorbed hits to gauge his opponents strengths. He dashed forward with amazing speed for someone his size chins jingling, He swung his chain wrapped weapon downward at Zell with one hand. The man was no longer there though and the heavy weapon crashed into the floor causing pieces of it to fly up into the air. He spun the sword without looking into his blind spot. The area the eye patch blocked off and he felt something.

"*When you know your weakness it's makes attacks there easy to predict*" Zagrov shouted excitedly

His personality changed when he fought he loved to fight so much you could see the glee in his eyes. He knew he didn't catch Zell good enough, he just barely touched him. He turned around to see him standing at a distance, he rushed at him again swinging horizontally this time. Zell flipped into the air and landed easily back flipping a few times. 

"*Look Kashu*" he's a monkey like you Zagrov boomed

Kashu frowned and made a gesture with her hand at Zagrov

Zagrov rushed Zell again, he had a little experience fighting people like Zell since he sparred with Kashu on occasions. He rushed again and swung his weapon one handed he put less power into it this time so that he could swing it multiple times while moving forward. Zell did something interesting though, he moved forward and got into his guard. A swift combo of punches and kicks were delivered to Zagrov's face and body the last punch in the combo flew toward Zagrov's face but he head butt the punch negating a lot of it's power. He stood there with a mad smile on his face glaring at Zell though his one eye.

"*You'll have to hit me much harder than that*" Zagrov said 
"*Kashu, hits me harder than that*" Zagrov said taunting Zell

He kicked at Zell but the attack was too slow. Zagrov stepped forward the chains jingling. He rested the sword on his shoulder and looked at Zell.

"*Lets GOOO!!!!*" he boomed rushing him agan


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 19, 2010)

*Crimson Fist Pirates vs The Shichizaigou*

Wrath grits his teeth as Hachi's attacks make contact, *"I've had enough of your little paper cuts..."* the behemoth says before sliding off one of the many rings around his arms off. 

It crashes into the ground, creating a massive explosion of dust, he then takes off another one from his other arm, making another massive explosion through contact. The dust clears and it reveals that the two rings are heavily indented into the ground.

*"That's all your worth..."* he says before flying forward, much faster than previously. The swordsmen just manages to get his sword up in time to block the punch but the force is too much for that weak defense, and he starts falling backwards.

He then dashes forward, slamming his spiked brass knuckle covered fists into Hachi's stomach. He tumbled through the streets, before digging his blade into the ground to stop himself. His body was breaking down, it was becoming too much on him, the severe damage from previous fights adding up. But he wouldn't stop...He would protect his crew. He readied his blades and prepared for another round with the mammouth of a man.

*Maxi vs Lust...*

She manages to wrap her whip around Lust's ankle, "Take this!" she unleashes a blast of elecricity, giving him a good jolt. He quickly pulled his leg out of the trap after the attack, "This is getting tiresome..."

He holds out his arms, as he does the shadows of the back alleys begin to surround him. He continues to suck in the shadows of the buildings and everything else around him. As they surround him he begins to rise off the ground. They form two leg like structures and two massive arms, both made of the shadows, "Shadow Demon..."

Maxi's eyes grow wide, "Try not to die from this...I'm not into that kinda stuff..." He raises his claw above her, "Fine...I'm not afraid of you!" she says readying her whip. 

The giant claw begins to swipe at her when something flies by and picks her up, saving her just in time before it crashes into the ground, "What the hell are you doing!"

"Saving your life..." the plane man says as he flies back towards the others, "We're still damaged from the fight with the warlord, and I don't feel like taking on that giant shadow puppet gone awry."

*Derrick vs Pride*

Derrick flies out of the way of the first incoming red laser, "The fuck..." he leans backwards to avoid another one, "Alright, these things aren't going away," he says as they come back again as well as the other lasers.

One comes straight for him, "Lava Leg!" he fires a crescent shaped blast of lava from his leg that collides with it, taking out the attack, "Lava Fist!" he starts punching out blasts that take out the lasers as they come.

As the last one goes down he looks smugly towards Pride, "Guess those little tricks of yours won't do it," Pride shakes his head, "Oh, I've got one more and it's a doozy!" he says forming a purple ball in his hands.

He tosses his up and then propels his foot forward with a yellow aura, *"Combustion Purple!"* he says slamming his foot into it. 

Hachi hears these words spoken for a second time today and quickly turns, "Derrick! That thing explodes!" he shouts.

"WHAT!? IT'S A FUCKIN' PURPLE BALL!" he grits his teeth, "Dammit..."

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!! The giant explosion engulfs the area, destroying every building in the area.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 19, 2010)

*Somewhere near the beginning of the New World with Lin Shaw*

Lin stood on the deck of a humongous pirate ship with five men surrounding her, her breaths were calm as the sun beat down on her and the ship rocked gently. She turned slowly keeping at least three men in her vision at once. She was able to sense the others through her great battle experience. There was a strong breeze and as if the breeze set him free one man rushed at her drawing his sword but he was too slow. Lin slid her foot forward and slammed her hand onto the hilt of the sword slamming it back into the hilt. She stepped forward and slammed her hand into his chest drawing blood easily. She would have killed him with that attack but she wasn't here to kill anyone today. The other men rushed her but she parried their attack slashing at chests and faces drawing blood as she moved swiftly through the men. 

"*So this is the dragon's claw*" a man said
"You finally show yourself" Lin said looking up at a large man
"*Those were five of my best fighters*"
"*You took them out and didn't even give them the honor of dying in battle*"
"You are in our territory" Lin said looking up at the man
"You can leave or be destroyed"
"*You think too much of yourself woman*" the man said jumping down to the deck to stand in front of her
"*You think you hold the position your master does*"

He started to say something but there was the sound of a den den mushi

Buru buru buru buru buru buru

"I'll be with you in a minute captain" Lin said to the man

She pulled out the den den mushi, only one person was able to contact her with that particular one

"Yo, Lin. It's Kent" 
"I know who it is" Lin said slightly impatiently
"You remember Jax? Kid you trained for a couple months?"
"Yes what about him?" Lin asked curiously
"Well it's been a while since I got a report from him. What would you say to helping me scout some rookies?"

Lin paused for a while, she knew letting Kent go anywhere without a baby sitter was a bad idea. 

"I'll be there shortly" Lin said into the baby snail before she put it back into her cloak pocket

"Well captain it seems I have less time that I had anticipated"
"I think we need to speed things up"
"Will you leave our territory?" Lin asked
"*Go to hell*" the captain said rushing at her

He sword struck some thing with a loud clang, Lin pushed him back off with her wing. She had morphed so quickly into her hybrid form that the captian didn't have a chance to react

"Wrong answer"

She slid her foot forward and slammed her clawed hand into the man's chest, she pulled it out in a fluid motion with blood spraying everywhere but onto her. 

"*So this is the power of the new world*" the man spluttered before dropping to his knees. 

The men aboard the boat began to scream and run toward her but she She opened her mouth and a concentrated jet of blue fire flew forward. The men dove out of the way but in a few seconds it engulfed the sails and most of the main deck of the ship. What ever the fire touched became ice and shattered. She knelt down and brought her wings close to her body and shot off into the sky utterly destroying the deck under her feet. Once in the air she flapped her wings one and there was a noise like an explosion and she was gone leaving the ship to be engulfed by the blue flames.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 19, 2010)

*The Arrival of the Greatest Entertainer Ever!*

?Have some pizza. Hope you don?t mind mushrooms and artichokes on your pizza.? Jeffrey said taking up another slice and motioning it towards his cheese-ridden mouth. However, the slice of pizza Jeffrey was about to eat transformed into an abundance of puzzle pizza and floated away. The entire box of pizza transformed into puzzle pizzas as well. Both Jeffrey and Kaito had bewildered looks upon their faces.

"That's very kind of you to offer me pizza, but after this performance I think you'll want to give me roses instead!" A mysterious voice rang out. Jeffrey and Kaito searched around to see where the voice was coming from, but no luck.

The puzzle pieces started to swarm around the ship in a crazy fashion. They then centered around Kaito and Jeffrey. The puzzle pieces started to take the form of something else. 

"Pizza really isn't my cup of tea, what about spaghetti?" The voice rang out again as the puzzle pieces formed into a plate of spaghetti. 

"Or how about turkey?" The voice said once again as the plate of spaghetti broke off into puzzle pieces and transformed into a fine roasted turkey.

"Not that either? Haha! Not to worry, I'm a crowd pleaser!" The voice said. 

The puzzle pieces centered around one spot and started to swirl around like a tornado. As the puzzle pieces came to a stop a man was standing in the center of it. The puzzle pieces parted and the man took a bow. 

"Oh, pardon me! I forgot this is Marine business!" The man said saluting.

The puzzle pieces transformed back into the box of pizza in the man's hand.

"Yalvier reporting for duty! I hope you enjoyed the show! Thank you!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 19, 2010)

*Gorilla Island with Land*

Land stood with huge bisento in hand completely clad in armor

"You guys may want to get out of here" he said to the group behind him
"I don't think these marines will let me just leave"

With that he rushed forward into the mass of marines, it seemed like they sent the whole base after him. He dashed into the mass swinging his weapon with precision. He was hitting marines with the flat of the blade or knocking their weapons away. He wasn't a murderer, just a thief and a fighter sometimes. He had killed people in his lift and wasn't afraid to do it if necessary but he didn't feel he needed to kill these people that were only following orders. 

He stood surrounded by a group with swords, just the sight of the swords annoyed he. He swung his bisento and shattered one of the swords sending shrapnell flying everywhere. He saw a man trying to slash in the joint of the armor. He back hand slapped the man with a gauntleted hand sending the man flying. He held the bisento out

"*BLADE TOR NA DOOOO!!!*" he shouted as he spun taking the rest of the small ground of me out

He continued to move through the marines with relative ease. These men weren't really battle ready, not for someone like him that had trained with weapons near every hour of every day of his life.

"There is no end to these guys" he said

He wasn't getting tired but he really just wanted to get the hell out of there with his prize, he was also getting hungry. He lost concentration for a moment and something slammed into his back throwing him off his feet. He scrambled to his feet and turned to see a man slightly bigger than himself holding up a humongous mace. It was a little bigger than the bisento he held.

"Woo that's a nice piece he said excitedly"
"I'm definitely going to add that to my collection"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 20, 2010)

*Lt. Jeffry Giacanti

The Lady*

Jeffry looked down at his pizza which had just gone from ordinary pizza to turkey in the matter of a few seconds. Although it was still pizza, Jeffry simply put it down. He didn?t let it show that he was slightly uneasy, but instead stood up to shake Yalvier?s hand. ?Grab a chair,? He said gesturing to the only vacant seat. As he saw a grin appear on the young marine?s face, Jeffry grabbed his hand. ?I would, uh, appreciate it if you don?t do the magic tricks on my chair. An old friend made em?.? 

That was right. These chairs had been made by Rordan himself. Call Jeffry too clingy to objects, but they helped him feel a certain level of familiarity on the ship. Somewhere inside him, a voice snorted at his clinginess. After, Yalvier had taken a seat and everybody had a slice of the pizza, Jeffry decided to get things rolling. ?Everybody is here,? He said. ?Well everybody that matters. We?re missing the juniors, who will be doing most of the work around her.?

Jeffry shrugged though. He had once been a junior and it was hard, but he learned the value of hard work. He intended to make any marine on his ship understand that. ?I?ve looked at your profiles. Impressive combat abilities and mission track record, but they didn?t have a psyche evaluation anywhere I could see.? Jeffry rolled the idea around in his head. That bastard, Buck and his over-inflated ego had probably removed that part or omitted it on purpose. For all he knew, these guys were psychos; or worse yet, believers in absolute justice. 

?So go ahead and tell me about yourselves. I?ll start with the latest.? Jeffry stated. His eyes didn?t look at Yalvier, but his finger did. ?Go on, don?t spare on the details, please.? He said. ?You can even tell us about your sex life, if you know, been with a woman before??


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 20, 2010)

*Feroy vs. Rekel: The Finale*
Rekel flew at Feroy at top speed while preparing to attack. Apparently the White Beret Captain wanted to end the battle as quickly as possible. He could tell Feroy would be a troublesome opponent if he let the match progress any further than it should.

Rekel pulled his arm back and then pushed it forward with an open palm strike. A visible blast flew from Rekel's palm. 

*"Flying impact!"* Rekel ordered as the blast flew at Feroy.

*"Presto!"* Feroy said teleporting to another orb and out of harms way. 

"I didn't know the blast from an impact dial could be ranged." Feroy said as he carefully observed Rekel.

Rekel retracted his arm, "They can't, but mine can!"

Rekel then retracted both of his arms. *"Trial of 100 impacts!"* Rekel said as he fired off a fury of flying impacts from his hands (Kuma paw style).

Feroy started to jump from from orb to orb as to avoid the attacks which prooved successful. But, while Feroy was busy dodging, Rekel was advancing upon him. The White Beret Captain reached Feroy and extended both of his palms into the Pirate's chest, *"DOUBLE IMPACT!"* Rekel bellowed as two impact dials hit Feroy. Blood flew from the pirate captain mouth as he was blasted way back.

"Ugggggh!" Feroy howled in pain as he was knocked back to the farthest orb, almost falling out of the sky. "I'm pretty sure my ribs are broken....along with every other bone in my upper body." Feroy said as he barely pulled himself back to his feet. He wavered for a bit before being able to stand correctly.

"Still alive after THAT? The end is near Blue Sea Trash!" Rekel said flying towards Feroy again.

Feroy conteplated what he'd do as Rekel came in towards him once again. _"I'll have to catch him by surprise if I'm to land this attack or else he'll be able to avoid it and I'll be dead."_ Feroy said. 

The Hoax Pirate Captain patiently waited for Rekel to reach him. He didn't move a muscle or show any fear at all. Though, Feroy made eye contact with the White Beret as he approached. Feroy glared into Rekel's eyes with his mesmerizing eyes.

*"CONFUSIONE!"* Feroy called in an otherworldly type voice that echoed through the sky. Hoowever, nothing happened and Rekel continued to charge at Feroy.

"Damn, I hope he isn't like Darver." Feroy said as he thought back to his fight with Darver. His hypnosis ability had no effect on the Shichibukai because his "ambition" was somehow able to cancel out the hypnosis or, in other words, Feroy's "ambition".

Rekel was a few feet away from Feroy when he pushed one of his arms forward. Though, what he hit was an orb. "I'VE GOT YOU NOW BLUE SEA TRASH!" Rekel bellowed. He honestly thought the orb was Feroy.

A large grin protruded across Feroy's face, "Ehhehehehe! It worked!" Feroy said referring to his hypnosis. 

"Let's get things started!" Feroy said as he started to pounce from orb to orb while Rekel continued to attack orbs that he mistook as Feroy.

Feroy stopped and meditated for a moment before reopening his eyes. *"Senza Fine Presto!!!"* Feroy exclaimed.

Suddenly Feroy disappeared and reappeared in front of Rekel and punched him. One second later there was another punch that sent him flying and then another.

Rekel fell onto one of the orbs and got up. His eyes widened at the sight. "What is this?!?!?!" Rekel said. There were about forty clones of Feroy ontop of almost every orb.

*Que mini flashback!*


> Feroy looked at the two orbs that turned a bright red color ominously. He had to teleport to every orb that turned a red color by means of his "Presto" technique, but now there were two of them. This couldn't possibly be done.
> 
> "It's impossible. Last time I checked there's just one of me." Feroy said.
> 
> Doyo shook his, "Yes, there is only one of you, but with speed, you can become multiple! Move so fast that there becomes copies of yourself! You can achieve this with your technique!"



"HA!!!" They all said in unison as they rushed Rekel with blinding speed. The clones hit Rekel and knocked him further into the sky, punch after punch after punch. Rekel was taking actual damage because he was being hit simultaneously by not only two people, but about five.

As the clones knocked Rekel into the sky as they could possibly go (which is incredibly high), two other Feroy approached from above and raced towards him with two last punches.

*BABLAM!*

Rekel was pummbled by the attack and knocked straight down through the clouds... into the shandian village.

All the clones of Feroy vanished and the real Feroy fell from the sky and landed on one of the orbs.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 20, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> *Lt. Jeffry Giacanti
> 
> The Lady*
> 
> ...



Yalvier had an appalled look upon his face. No, not because of how Jeffrey just called him out, but because of something else. Yalvier ascended from his seat and threw his arms into the air which produced smoke and a whole mess of confetti.

"What?!?! No roses?!?! Yalvier said making roses appear in his hand.

"No applause?!?!?!" Yalvier continued as he started clapping for himself.

"NO UNDERWEAR?!?!?!? Well.....I don't really want any of YOUR underwear....BUT STILL!!! You guys suck!" Yalvier ragged in a fit of emotion.

Yalvier executed a series of backflips and stopped in the center of the ship. He held his arms out as a weird spot light came out of nowehere. 

"I am Jr. Lieutenant The Great Yalvier! Preserver of Justice and the Greatest Entertainer this world has ever seen!" Yalvier boasted load and very clear into the air as he made the wooden floarboard transform into puzzle pieces and spell his name in the air. He quickly put the wood back, though.

"I like nothing else but to entertain others and stop evil and all that jazz...." Yalvier said as he performed various tricks while standing. "And I totally do NOT have a devil fruit!" Yalvier spoke with his eyes towards the sky, obviously lying. He lived under the code that an entertainer or magician should never reveal their secret.

"Oh and I'm digging the name! But Mighty Moon Entertainers sounds 1000 times better though!" Yalvier said.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 20, 2010)

*Lt. Jeffry Giacanti

The Lady*

Jeffry wasn?t so much as surprised this time, arching an eyebrow, instead. Whilst others may?ve been impressed by this display of astonishing power, Jeffry merely pondered this. Why didn?t he answer the question? Jeffry chuckled to himself. The kid had quite the ego though, that or a severe case of ADD. Jeffry shrugged. ?Well, uh, the Great Yalvier,? He said these words with difficulty, trying to hold back laughter. ?These two, Kaito Kougai and Sasaki Kojiro shall be your fellow crewmates on my ship, the Lady.? He stated, pointing to the two marines who had so far not moved from their spot. ?As for the nature of your powers, there is no need to lie. I doubt anybody here would actually care.? Jeffry told Yalvier. ?Right, guys?? He said to the two marines. 

?I ate a Devil Fruit as well.? He stated. Jeffry didn?t notice that Kaito?s interest seemed to be peaked at that moment. Jeffry picked up a slice of pizza, and with a little power, the pizza slice which had gone cold, became steaming hot again. ?Netsu Netsu no Mi; I can control the temperature with it.? He explained with a simple shrug of his shoulders. ?Alright, I know enough about you, Yalvier. How about you lieutenant Kaito??


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 20, 2010)

Kaito took notice of the two Devil Fruit users. The outgoing annoying one was clearly a fruit user despite what he claimed, and their commander had just admitted that was one as well. 

He made sure to keep his face at the same serious state it had been since he entered. This ship had just gotten interesting, he had already set his sights on his first target: the flashy bastard. Getting rid of him would not only take out another Devil Fruit user but the most annoying man he had ever met...

Though he wouldn't rush anything, he'd wait for the right moment. The commander turned his attention to Kaito. He sighed, this kind of stuff seemed like a giant waste of time, "I am Lieutenant Kaito Kougi, former officer of the Storm Chasers, and I fight with dual spears," he says taking them off his back, spinning them, and then digging them into the ship.

"Uh, is that it?" Jeffry asks, "...I'm a pisces..."
 he says in an annoyed tone, "Well how about something more about yourself," Kaito's eye grow firm and look around at them all, "I like to be left alone..."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 20, 2010)

*Zell Dylandy/TFAJ/The Dark Justice *


"Don't worry about it *Ensign*," Arkins told Zell. "Rank is overrated. Just look at Seamam Recruit Prince over there, he used to be a commander, but now he's making me my coffee. Maybe I'll be making you coffee as well one day...hmm?" 

"Oi your bloody right mate. You'll be getting my coffee soon enough." Zell smirked at the thought. He was still bitter because of the demotion he had just received and the fact that he couldn't tell if Arkins was patronizing him or not didn't help matters either. He decided not to pay Arkins anymore mind, he couldn't do anything to counter Arkins’ machinations at the moment. He was going to have to make the man trust him and gain his favor so he could climb the ladder. Zell was continuing to mull over his long-term plan but his attention quickly turned to the inter-squad battles.

First up were Kashu and Devon and the sheila was quite the femme fatale to say the least. She was the type you didn't screw around with in a fight; she had grace, dexterity, and power. After that it was the elder statesman of TFAJ in Prince going up the uncouth Bonnie. Prince was from the old guard so to speak when it came to TFAJ. Zell had read up on him when he first joined the Marines. Getting to see him in action only got Zell's goat even more. He was itching for a good scrap especially after seeing Prince's display of power. It's not as if Bonnie was a slouch either she had some nice tricks up her sleeve and would be a challenge for most, but Prince didn't even draw his sword until the end. Finally Arkins motioned to him and his opponent. Zell couldn't hold back a wide grin of excitement, his opponent looked strong and a good showing would help him gain some favor with Arkins.


"Oi this mob is the best kind of company to be in, all of them are monsters. The kind of people who can really give a bloke a thrill in a fight and it looks like I drew the shit brick house of the mob." Zell's comment wasn't meant to be an insult, it was more of an observation and could you blame him for making it? Task Force Absolute Justice was downright fearsome when you thought about it. His excitement reached its apex when he looked at the man that was to be his opponent. His gargantuan weapon was fleeced in chains as he propped it up on his shoulder. The weight of what was underneath the chains had to be pretty heavy, but adding the chains into the equation was madness. How was this guy going to move? Zell couldn't help but be astounded by the difference in size between him and Smirnov. Zell was 6'2 and was very well built himself, but Smirnov was a different animal being almost double his size. He was blessed with unreal size and bulk to boot; Zell had his work cut out for him.

There was a pressure filling the room as the two men stared each other down and then without notice or hesitation the monster was upon Zell. Zell couldn’t believe the speed this massive man had as he was on him in moments. Zargrov swung the heavy blade down on Zell hoping to land the opening blow, but Zell was too quick. Using his natural speed Zell flitted to behind Zargrov and opened up some distance between them. He smirked at Smirnov who had a glimmer of joy in his eyes. The man was a monster he enjoyed fighting, and Zell was very much the same. Zargrov then proceeded to rush him again this time making horizontal slashes at him instead of trying to cut him down the middle. Zell began to flip backward parrying Zargov’s strikes. 

“Look Kashu he’s a monkey like you!” Zagrov boomed. Zell chuckled a bit as the girl frowned at Zagrov and made a gesture at him. The moment of lightheartedness quickly evaporated as Zagrov rushed him yet again, this time though the strikes were faster.

“You’re not within a cooee of hitting me, but your open all over mate!!” Zell rushed forward into Zagrov’s guard with amazing speed and precision.  He quickly unloaded a quick flurry of punches and kicks to Smirnov’s face and body. He cocked his fist back and bought it forward for a final haymaker but Smirnov put his head into it to make the punch glance off him more than anything.

“You’ll have to hit me harder than that, Kashu hits me harder than that.” The mountain man tried to kick out at Zell but he simply back flipped out of the area of attack.

“Lets GOOO” The massive man boomed as he began to rush him again.

“Oi BRING IT!!!!” Zell roared as he ran at Smirnov. Smirnov brought his arm back and then jousted forward at Zell but Zell parried to the side so as to avoid the chained weapon’s tip. Smirnov quickly spun around cutting around in a horizontal arc in order to stop Zell from attempting to penetrate his guard once again. The move was perfect, as Zell got a little ahead of himself and moved directly into the area of attack stupidly. 

*CLINK*

Zell barely had time to react as he bought his arm guards up to meet the blade. His whole body vibrated from the force stunning him long enough for Zagrov to use his massive form as a fulcrum and use his leverage to bat Zell clear across the training room with his weapon. Zell skipped on the ground like a pebble through water before he crashed into the wall, leaving a small human sized imprint. Zell was dazed but he only had a few moments, as Zagrov wasn’t done with him yet. He rushed Zell like a bull once again and brought his blade across again this time aiming for Zell’s upper half, but he bent backward keeping his back parallel from the ground as the sword went over him. The blade was close enough to cut off a few follicles of hair. Zell was in a bad position as Zagrov held the chained weapon above his head with both hands and bought it down on Zell. 

*CRACK*

The ground was torn apart where it had been struck by Zagrov, but Zell wasn’t there anymore he had rolled sideways in order to avoid the strike. Zagrov bought the weapon up again and swung it down with as much if not more force than before. Zell split his legs apart as the blade came down between them.  Zell ‘s eyes almost popped out of their sockets considering how close he came to have his twig and berries crushed. He quickly got his wits about him and rolled backward as Zagrov was readying himself for another strike. Zell rolled backward into a slight crouch with his knees bent. His clothes were torn up from all the close calls with Zagrov’s mystery weapon as well as the debris. The back of his head had a gash in it from being thrown into the wall by Zagrov, not to mention the fact that he felt soreness throughout his whole body. Playing defense was only going to get him hurt, it was time to turn the tables.

“I think it’s my turn mate!!” 

*BOOM*

Zell moved forward with such frightening velocity the ground where he stood was torn up; it was as if everything around him slowed down in relativity to himself. It must’ve seemed like only a moment for Zagrov as Zell broke through his guard once again appearing right in front of the massive man. He slowed his body and cocked back his fist…

*BOOM*

His fist moved forward like a bullet as he landed drove his metal knuckled right fist into the jaw line of Zagrov. The force caused Zagrov’s neck to whip violently to the left and even stagger back a step. The giant man smirked and spit out some blood as Zell quickly back flipped out of his immediate range. Such a blow would have floored any normal man but Zagrov Smirnov was a monster.

“Oi mate I think this is what happens when an irresistible force meets an immovable object. I gotta say you’re every bit the monster I thought you would be.” Zell turnt his body and bent his knees down, as he stood firm on the balls of his feet. He bought his left arm up in a defensive position and readied his right below it in a fist. It was one of the fundamental defensive positions from karate. There were seemingly no openings to attack in this stance.

“Ey mate you’re name is Zagrov, right? Well listen here Zargov the orders were to not hold back, so what do you say we stop playing around and really get to scrapping?” 

*BOOM*

Zell disappeared leaving only pulverized ground in his wake as he closed in on Smirnov for another flurry of blows.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2010)

Huff....Huff...Huff.... "D...damn it." Hachi shook his head, The entire area was in shambles, Marines? These were marines? Sacrificing the lives of the innocents in order to do what? Become worse then those they try to capture? There is no justice in this, there is no joy in this, there is no happiness to be found from capturing the pirates. Sacrifices? No, even a sacrifice serves a purpose, they were just innocents dragged into a fight that went on far to long. 

That monster was strong, Hachi was quick, there is a greater chance for escape then there is for victory. "Sometimes, Escape is a victory." He thought, looking around at the destruction. He knew the power that damn bomb held and now he knew something else... The bastard was holding back on him. Hachi wasn't the captain, but now he truly wondered... can he keep up with his captain? When the time comes, when his power runs overboard, how will he be able to stop his captain? He needed power, strength beyond what he currently had and he knew how to obtain it.

Hachi sheathed his blades, his hakama tattered, body bruised... Options running out, he walked towards the path of darkness once more. Back to the times of David Jal Kan, back to the era of the skull. Hachi's shirt fell to his sides, his back adorned with a laughing skull. The symbol of Davi'd Organization, Shinigami as it's known to the world. But to Hachi, yes to Hachi, Anubis. He knew the truth, He tried to hide it well, his crew still didn't know of his connection to that man. 

But for his crew, he would throw away the kind Hachi dori, He would eliminate the precious flower that stood atop the stem, the thorns would become all that was left. Just like back then, He would throw away his name again. Hachi Dori will die, just for a moment, just for this one instant. Hachi Dori will die and Byakoniyuri, The White Tiger Lilly, the child David Jal Kan raised as a killer, an assassin, the child thrown from his home in the new world, the Wano Samurai Byakoniyuri will kill again.

Ssssshhhiinnngggggg.... The long draw of the blade, the shine of the sword slowly radiating the battlefield. It's a sensation he has placed in just a normal draw now a days, but days of old, days before his heart returned. It was a sign, an indication that now was time. Now was the time to slaughter all that stood before him. "Dogbane." Hachi removed a flower from his pouch,  He smeared the flowers all over his blade, letting the fluids inside coat his blade to the tip, small bits of flower remnants clinging to the sticky fluid. "I will kill you." 

Years Ago--- Training Field 

BLAM! "You're too soft kid." David stood over Hachi. "You're brother gets the idea. Life is hell, the only way to survive is killing." Hachi huffed, he appears to be about eleven. "You have the talent to become a great swordsman, but you need the focus to go along with it." He grinned. "So I'll make you a swordsman. I'll force that drive into your body." David raised his blade. "Strike out at me Byako! Strike me with intent to kill! Strike me with a blow to end my life! We are artisans of death! With our swords we paint masterpieces of carnage! Understand the rules of the game!!!" Davids blade came down, Byako rolls out of the way. "But.... It's... I can't!! no matter what i do i can't!!!" He screams. "You will." David grins. "You'll become the perfect swordsman! I already gave you a name! now live up to it!!!!!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 20, 2010)

*Derrick vs Pride*

"A direct hit, what a dumbass," he says as the dust clears after his explosion, "Guess that's all 75 million is worth. Got some nice collateral damage here atleast," he says looking at the destroyed buildings in the area.

The dust clears and reveals a small mound of lava where Derrick was standing, "The hell is that...?" it begins to crack and Derrick bursts out, gasping for air, "That *pant pant* Was close!"

_"I can't believe that worked..."_ he thinks to himself. The attack was coming in way too fast for him to avoid it, but he used Kīlauea to cover his entire body with lava, releasing it from every one of his pours, and then hardened it just in time to make a shield to minimize the damage.

"My lava's getting stronger...I don't know how that even happened but it's good news..." he mumbles to himself before regaining his compsure, "Oh was that your best? That's too bad seeing how it didn't do shit!" or well atleast not as much as it was supposed to do, which was obliterate him.

"Fine...Lets try switching it up a bit..." he says forming another purple ball, this one even bigger, "Oh crap," he tosses it into the air, leaps up and slams his foot into it, "Purple Blitz!" as he hits it it turns into several small balls, all headed right for him.

"Damn!" he leaps out of the way of one, it creating a decent sized explosion as it makes contact. He continues to dodge but they become too much and one breaks through his defenses. It explodes right on impact, sending him flying into one of the few remaining buildings. The rest of the balls follow the pirate through the hole.

Boom! Boom! Boom!

Explosions go off like fireworks and the building soon comes down, "What a joke," he sighs, "Can't I find an even match..." As he speaks a small eruption takes place from the rubble. Derrick walks out from it, "I can't give you an even match, but I can sure as hell kick your ass!"

He leaps forward and thrusts his fist straight at the Commander, "Blue Shield," he puts up a wall of blue energy that takes the hit, "Magma Suprise," the wall shatters as he releases a large blast of lava from his hand, _"Damn, I made it too weak!"_ he says as the lava engulfs him and sends him flying backwards.

"Lava Fists!" he starts punching lava blasts right at the already covered and downed marine. He grits his teeth and grunts as the lava burns his skin, "It'll...It'll take more than this to stop me dammit!" he shouts, fighting through the pain and getting to his feet, still covered up to his neck in lava.

"I don't think it will..." he clenches his fists and all of the lava hardens around him, "Lava Cage," Pride grits his teeth, "What is this crap!"

"My crew is hurt and I'm done being a selfish Captain...I might-Hell I know I could take you if we kept fighting but I'm not going to put them through further pain," as he finishes his speech Vince along with Maxi flies overhead and lands down next to him.

"Good to see you're still alive," Vince says to the Captain before looking around to analyze the scene, "Derrick?!" Maxi shouts in shock.

"Oh hey there baby, I see you prepared something special for my return," he says referring to her ripped and revealing jump suit. He promptly recieves a smack to the face, "You idiot!" she says fumming before regaining her compsure.

"Alright, now that we've got everybody here...CRIMSON FIST PIRATES! WE'RE PULLING OUT!" they all turn from their battles with a bit of a suprised look on their faces.

"Since when do you run away," Vince asks, grabbing a cigarette, "Since two of my men were killed when I didn't...You're all too wounded to continue fighting. We need to retreat for now."

"You're running away! Just like a pirate! You're all just cowards!" Pride shouts while struggling to escape his binds, but Derrick ignores him, "Vince! Dante! I'm gona' need your help here!" he shouts before he and the plane man meet up with the heavily injured Dante.

Wrath and Hachi remain at a stand still, *"Looks like you pussies are running away...Just when you went and whipped out your precious little garden too,"* he scoffs. Though he knew that there must be something too that crap on his sword now he didn't plan on showing any fear, he'd just make sure the bastard didn't cut him, the usual plan.

*"Guess I'll have to break all of your legs so you can't escape!"* he shouts, charging forward, "Ok now!" the captain shouts in the distance.

"Ash Smoke Screen!" he says holding up a large ball of ash in his hands. He slams it down into the ground, the entire area getting engulfed by ash. Soon after Vince flies over them all, dropping something down on them, "Flare Cover!" the small flares burst into red smoke as they hit the ground.

Finally Dante chucks two balls of spice from each hands, adding to the cover as well, "Crimson Fist Pirates! Move out!" he shouts as they all leap out of the smoke, leaving their unsuspecting opponents behind.

Fuka has Moab slung over his shoulder, "This is the one you wanted right, or was it the skinny fucker in the suit," he asks Derrick, "Nope, that's our dumbass," Vince flies by, carrying Dante, "I can't believe I'm doing this..."

"Hell I don't like it either! I can walk dammit!" he shouts from the skies, "Shut up! You'd just slow us down, you two go ahead and get the ship ready to sail out of here."

Derrick pauses, "Wait...Where is our ship anyway?" Hachi facepalms as he runs, "Out of the way," he says taking the lead, "Like I'd follow a half dead guy," he says butting in front of him, "I'll find it dammit."

Fuka looks over to the heavily injured Jasmine, "Need a lift girlie? There's room on dese shouldas for two," he asks, "Hah, you _must _ be new...I don't need a damn thing," she says pulling ahead of him, "Well alrighty den."

*With the Shichizaigou*

BOOM! In an explosion of red energy the lava binding Pride flies everywhere, "DAMMIT!" he slams his fist into the ground unleashing a massive blast of aura that clears the Crimson Fist Pirate's smoke screen.

"BACK TO THE SHIP! THEY'RE NOT GETTING OFF THIS ISLAND ALIVE!" Lust arrives on the scene and releases all of the shadows that he is using to form his beastly arms and legs, "What'd I miss?"

"If you don't want to find yourself in that dungeon for another three months I'd shut up and get us back to the ship!!!" he gulfs and nods. The others group around the two and a large shadow soon engulfs them, teleporting them back to their ship.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 20, 2010)

*Lt. Jeffry Giacanti

The Lady*

?Well then,? Jeffry said with a grin on his face; Kaito had basically just told him that he didn?t plan on getting to know them. Jeffry couldn?t have that. ?I?ll give you a room with Yalvier then. I?m sure he?ll enjoy the company,? Jeffry said to the two marines. ?Anyway, there is just one last person I?ll need to know about. You, Sasaki, go ahead and tell us about yourself.? He said with a friendly smile. He so far had an annoying, but useful marine; and a somewhat anti-social spearman. Oh, and lest not forgot, himself; a handsome and bright leader. Again, somewhere in his head a voice snorted?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 20, 2010)

*Aboard the Crimson Sea Dweller*

Vince has taken down the sails and as he prepares the rest of the ship he looks at the heavily wounded Dante who leans against the railing, "So you really are useless," Dante lights a cigarette, "Will you shut the hell up..." he says letting out smoke.

Derrick and the others soon make it to the ship, "Whoo, that's a beauty," he says as he spots the ship, "Admire it later, get the hell on right now," he says as they all leap on, "Jasmine! Get us out of here!" she jumps on the helm and as they raise anchor they get pull out of the docks and into the sea.

"Looks like we made it," Fuka says looking out to sea, "Things are never that easy for us," Hachi says pointing behind them.

A black ship with black sails and a black marine flag waving in the air is right on their tail, "Don't spose' ya have a gunner?" they all pause for a moment, the thought of Albert popping into their heads, "Afraid not..." Vince says stepping forward, "But I can do what I can," he says opening his arms, guns growing under them.

Hachi steps up next, drawing his blades once again. Derrick steps in between them, "Jasmine, get ready to avoid fire. Anyone that thinks they can hit them lets see if you're right, everyone else prepare to defend our ship. We're not out of this yet!"

*Aboard the Damnation...*

Pride stands at the head of the massive ship, arms crossed, clothes burnt from the lava, and a seriously pissed off look on his face. Wrath has his arms crossed, pissed off as well. He looks over at Greed's paralyzed body, *"The fuck did Lust transport this weakling...We shoulda' left him to die where he was."* All that Greed could muster up as an angry glance at the large man.

"Sloth," Gluttony says kicking the passed out officer, "Why were you on the ship...?" Sloth simply rolls over, "Swordsmen...Escaped...Little bastard...Grrrr..." he says before returning to his slumber.

"We're in range, but our weapons specialist is paralyzed...Great," Envy says, scoffing at Greed, "We're fine..." Pride says raising his arm and pouring out red aura.

Envy starts to back up, "A little warning would be nice," he says with a gulp as the energy begins to form a large ball. The red ball becomes bigger and bigger until it becomes about the size of a two story building.

"Red Sphere..." he says, sweating bullets, "T...TAKE THIS FUCKERS!" he says thrusting it forward, the attack heading straight for the Crimson Sea Dweller.

*Crimson Fist Pirates*

"My bullets won't do much against that..." he says with a gulp, "Holy shit..." Dante's jaw drops, his cigarette falling out.

Derrick and Hachi look at each other, "Think we have a combo attack in us that could take that thing?" Derrick asks, "Looks like we're gona' find out..."


----------



## Pyro (Jun 20, 2010)

*Drake the Revolutionary and his crew.*

At a tavern on an island only only miles away from Naibunes Boulevard...

Drake looked around the table. Around him were four of his closest supporters. They had stuck by his side when he had been in situations that had tested his dedication, and they were the ones that had survived. They were the best of the best of the south blue revolution army. However, they were now about to embark on the most dangerous mission they have yet attempted. "Clair, we're coming..." The man mumbled under his breath, too quiet for his crew to hear him.


A tall man dressed in white with black straps looked at Drake as he pulled out a large piece of paper, unfolding it as he does so. "Sir, we have aquired a map of the compound." Gritt says looking towards Drake. Drake only makes the smallest of motions towards his subordinate to show that he understood. And so Gritt sees this and continues with his briefing, "It seems like there is really only one possible way that we can get into the prison to rescue Clair, one of the four generals in the Revolution Army. Her presence is viatal to the success of our overall plan."

_"With the current guards posted and factoring in their power levels, we have a 76% chance of success. Addidng in the multitude of variables of what the government could throw at us lowers that chance to only 12%." _Says a man leaned forward in his chair smoking a ciggarette as if the news he had just informed the group of did not bother him in the slightest. You could see a look of curiosity in his face, one almost as if he wanted to attack, just to see what would happen. 

*"That doesn't matter! We're just gonna pound right through them right Morris? Cmon we're the toughest motherfuckers that the Rev Army's got. If we can't bust into that piece of shit and break out Lady Clair then we don't deserve that title. There's nothing to be scared of, we've got this!" *Said the largest member of the group. He wore tattered pants and even less clothing on his upper body. On his back there were two hand cannons strapped by belts that seemed to be locked and loaded.

"We cannot take the chance!" Gritt responded. If Drake were to get hurt or captured, we'd have an even worse time trying to topple the world government. He is vital to our success."

"What we need is more men," The last member of the group had responded. He had barely opened his eyes to answer, and by the time the rest of his crew had turned to look at him and get him to explain more about what he meant, he was back asleep, with his large blue hair dangling in front of his eyes.

"Zihark does make a point. Alright it's settled, we'll hire a pirate crew to help us with our prison bust. It doesn't matter, lets just get this thing moving." Drake responded.

Every member of the group (except for Zihark) jumped up from the table and began to search for a pirate crew that could help them on their mission.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2010)

"Ya won't be needin it." A voice calls out from above them.* "Eh?"* The Crimson fist pirates look up. "Haven't seena attack like dat in a while." A tall blond man, his hair flowing in the wind stood in the air above them. "W..who the hell are you?" Derrick asks. "Don't be worrin bout it." He throws his hand out, strings begin to break away from his pores and stretch outward. The strings begin to converge into a massive ball of string. Twang~ The man pulls out a guitar. "Bang." He slams his guitar into the ball and sends it flying at great speed. "String wall." He shouts again, the string pouring out and forming into a wall.

"Once again, Who the hell-" BLAM! The man leaps down and stamps on Derrick's face. "NGH!" Derrick shouts. "Seems ta be your in a bit of trouble." He adjusts his sunglasses and his guitar, the wall of string finishes in a massive defense. "How ya been lil' lass?" He stepped over to Jasmine. "Hope ya' been good." He smiled. "Despite ya lookin like hell! Dorerererererereme!" Jasmine's eyes widened. "REX!?" She shouts. "Good ta be seein ya again lass!" He chuckled.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jun 20, 2010)

Caius stepped forward out of the center of the PSICOM formation. A women with spiky silver hair with a thin scar running over her left eye and down to her cheek and a forehead protector covering her scarred left eye and her tee shirt was concealing the lower half of her face. She must have been second in command. She moved in with Caius as if the tip of her fingers were sewn to her jacket. For the first time, the PSICOM ranks reacted. A few guards leaned forward ready to fire. 

Caius held one hand up towards them. "Peace." She walked just a few paces more, then cocked her head to one side. Her milkey eyes glinted with curiosity. "Logan and Paine I presume?" "What do you wanna to do?" Logan whispering to Paine "I would normally kill fucks like these but we would be stupied to take on this many PSICOM." Caius chuckled to herself "It's no use in trying to plot, You have already sealed your fate so please come quielty." she was smiling but her voice was so deadly and sweet at the same time.

"Go fuck yourself bitch" she flicked her off. Thats was all it took. With a snap of a finger the PSICOM fired, Logan quickly jumped into the allyway next to him while Paine put up her shield.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 20, 2010)

Derrick checks his glasses to make sure they're still ok, and once he confirms this he rubs his face, "WHO THE HELL ARE YOU?!" he shouts, "And why'd you use my face as a trampoline!" 

He grabbing him by the collar, "I wouldn't be doin dat mate," he says with a swing of his guitar. Derrick drops to the ground, just intime to dodge the incoming guitar.

He got back up and took a leap backwards to avoid any incoming attacks, "Ok...You're good...But who are you, why are you on my ship, and how do you know my Demon Helmswoman?!"

As the Crimson Sea Dweller took off at full speed the Damnation was forced to hault at the giant wall of strings. Pride's attack slammed right into the wall, causing it to shake a bit but it stood strong, "What is this shit!"

"There's no one in their crew that can do that, we faced off against every one of them. They must be recieving outside help."

"They're not getting away!" he says, his feet beginning to glow yellow, "There's no way you'll be able to mount that wall and catch them in time," Pride shoots him an evil stare, "Commander..." he adds nervously in an attempt to show respect.

"Well I'm sure there's no wall underwater...SO WHY DON'T YOU GO GET THEM!" he raises his foot right in front of Envy and unleashes a blast of yellow aura that sends him overboard.

Gluttony leans over the side of the railing, "I'd stay down there if I were you...Wait for him to cool off a little."

"No pirates will escape me...NONE!" he shouts letting off blasts of red aura at the string wall.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Derrick checks his glasses to make sure they're still ok, and once he confirms this he rubs his face, "WHO THE HELL ARE YOU?!" he shouts, "And why'd you use my face as a trampoline!"
> 
> He grabbing him by the collar, "I wouldn't be doin dat mate," he says with a swing of his guitar. Derrick drops to the ground, just intime to dodge the incoming guitar.
> 
> He got back up and took a leap backwards to avoid any incoming attacks, "Ok...You're good...But who are you, why are you on my ship, and how do you know my Demon Helmswoman?!"



"Fufufufu." Rex swung his guitar over his shoulder and smirked. "Good, Ya bein doin good to dodge." He nodded. "Shame, I wasn't serious." He then turned back to Jasmine. "How are ya' lass? Last time i be seein yah you were but a wee thing." He made a notion of how small she was. "What are you doing here Rex?" Jasmine asks. "Oi!! Don't ignore me!" Derrick shouts, "I thought ye be wantin to be a captain? Servin under dis fool?" His elbow swings back and knocks Derrick to the deck. "Damn it, that hurt!" Derrick shouts. 

"Hey... You guys realize who this guy is!?" Dante shouts. "What?" Derrick looks back at him. "That's... That's Rex Hender!!" Rex smirked. "Oh? Nice to be seeyin ya remember me!" He chuckled. "Tis true, Names Rex, Musician of the Little Tree Pirates. Been on Hiatus fer the past ten years." He pointed his thumb at Jasmine. "Little Lass here be my cap's sister. Hopin I can't help yah a bit."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 20, 2010)

"A musician...?" Derrick thought about it for a moment. But then he shook his head and stepped forward, "So you're part of her brothers crew? I don't remember seeing you when we met with him."

"Different brother actually," Jasmine points out, "Well, you can go now," he says crossing his arms, "And be sure to tell your captain that I told him "Thanks but you can go fuck yourself,"" he says sternly, "I don't need you fuckers coming in to steal the show every time we run into a challenge. Jasmine is part of my crew...I don't care who her family is, we don't need their help. I'll protect my crew,* no matter what*..." he says, eyes filled with determination.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "A musician...?" Derrick thought about it for a moment. But then he shook his head and stepped forward, "So you're part of her brothers crew? I don't remember seeing you when we met with him."
> 
> "Different brother actually," Jasmine points out, "Well, you can go now," he says crossing his arms, "And be sure to tell your captain that I told him "Thanks but you can go fuck yourself,"" he says sternly, "I don't need you fuckers coming in to steal the show every time we run into a challenge. Jasmine is part of my crew...I don't care who her family is, we don't need their help. I'll protect my crew,* no matter what*..." he says, eyes filled with determination.



"Yeah, Sad thing." Rex rubbed the back of his head. "Can't be doin that." Rex pointed the guitar at Derrick. "Joe was worried ya see, Since ya blew dat island ta cinders." Rex spun the guitar around. "So far as i can see, She be in more danger with ya." Strings poured out of him and formed a chair as he slowly sits down in it. "Honestly, I can't be blamin him. He want's me to be makin sure ye be fit ya see? He had faith, till yah went all magma on er."

Rex sighed and cracked his neck. "Man, Everyone else be gettin ta the new world... fightin slavery... I'm e're... Playin wif sum kids." He looked back at the wall. "Anda bunch of lame-o marines." Rex yawned. "If yah be thinkin ya can handle em, Fine, I won't be helpin, I'll be sittin here, a man worth more then ya are now, Ten years ago, spendin most of his time trainin, gettin better, liften weights, fightin battles before ya were even poppin zits."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 20, 2010)

Derrick clenches his fist after Rex brings up the incident at the island, "That..." he closes his eyes tight for a second and takes a deep breath before opening them, "That was a mistake..."

He looks off into the ocean, "Or maybe it wasn't, who knows. I don't plan on living in the past...But tell me Mr. Guitar, what do you think your Captain and his brother would do if two of their crew members were killed in front of their very eyes..."

"I was not in the best state of mind at the time...But even if I was I would have been sure that my crew could get out of there just fine. They're strong, and I don't care if he has faith in me or not because I have faith in his sister as well as the rest of my crew..." he takes another deep breath, "And when it comes to stronger opponents like the Shichibukai we faced...or even marines like them, I will become stronger. I won't let anyone else die!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Derrick clenches his fist after Rex brings up the incident at the island, "That..." he closes his eyes tight for a second and takes a deep breath before opening them, "That was a mistake..."
> 
> He looks off into the ocean, "Or maybe it wasn't, who knows. I don't plan on living in the past...But tell me Mr. Guitar, what do you think your Captain and his brother would do if two of their crew members were killed in front of their very eyes..."
> 
> "I was not in the best state of mind at the time...But even if I was I would have been sure that my crew could get out of there just fine. They're strong, and I don't care if he has faith in me or not because I have faith in his sister as well as the rest of my crew..." he takes another deep breath, "And when it comes to stronger opponents like the Shichibukai we faced...or even marines like them, I will become stronger. I won't let anyone else die!"



"If it were Jason?" Rex looked up and smirked. "Jason woulda done all he could, chargin head on without thinkin. Yellin at us all da way "Get out! Get out!" He shook his head. "It's happened ya know." Rex nodded. "It's happened, more den once. Nearly lost my life, more den once. We once attacked a god ya know? Interestin times." He slowly stood up. "Right." He took out a denden mushi. "Yo, Rex here." He called. "Sup." a voice called back. ".... Hi Nolan." He rubbed his temples. "Oh? Got a problem with me answerin the phone? Too damn bad, What's up?" Rex sighed. "Joseph near yah?" "Nope." "Anywhere... at all?" "Nope, busy blowin up an island ya know."

"Whatever, Just get to him and open up a pocket ere'." ..... "OI! YA LISTEN TO ME!" ...... "Yah, Sorry, just had to go kill a few guys you know. Workin hard, Destroyin slavery." Rex's eye twitches. "Gotcha... I'll be killin yah when i get back." He slammed down the denden mushi's reciver. "Right, now then." He coughed. "So, Yah think ye can take care of Jasmine?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 20, 2010)

"Have you been here during this conversation...?" he asks him with a roll of his eyes, "I know I can take care of Jasmine, not like she even needs it half the time," he says thinking of the demon girl in action.

"So go ahead, run along and deliver that message I gave you for the great whatever brothers," he says waving off the guitarist, _"A Musician," _ he thinks again as he looks back to see the island and wall of string go under the horizon.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Have you been here during this conversation...?" he asks him with a roll of his eyes, "I know I can take care of Jasmine, not like she even needs it half the time," he says thinking of the demon girl in action.
> 
> "So go ahead, run along and deliver that message I gave you for the great whatever brothers," he says waving off the guitarist, _"A Musician," _ he thinks again as he looks back to see the island and wall of string go under the horizon.



"Like i said, Seem's ta be yer thinkin yer better then ye are." He shrugged. "Wellp, Guess i'll just have ta be goin then." He began to spin his guitar around. "If ya think you can handle it. Then i'll be waitin, waitin ta see yah." He then throws his guitar out into the air, leaping onto it and waving goodbye to the rest of the Crimson Fists. "I'll bee seeyin yah... Remember that." He smirked, flying off into the air. "Interesting." Hachi sat down and yawned. "Now get us to the next island already Jasmine."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 20, 2010)

Derrick watched as Rex flew off, he then turned to the rest of his crew, "Everyone..." they all turn towards him, "I've got something to say."

He takes a deep breath, "What happened, back at the island, I lost control," he says looking down, a bit ashamed, "Seeing what happened...To Jace and Albert...I...I just exploded with anger and I didn't even think about what I could have done to you guys. It all just happened in a giant white flash of rage."

He removes his sun glasses and looks up, a strong look on his face, "But it will never happen again. I won't allow there to be any more deaths among this crew, I don't care how strong the opponent is, I will protect you all, no matter what."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2010)

"If you ever go out of control again, I'll stop you." Hachi remarks to his captain. "No matter how strong you become, I will be there. I will push myself and i will stop you no matter what." He turned his back to the rest of them and headed for his room. "I'll become the strongest swordsman, capable of cutting down anything in my path. I'll create an attack powerful enough to slice the heavens." He opened the door, disappearing inside the ship and headed to his room. "You don't have to worry about me, I don't need you, Rex, Jason or anyone else protecting me. I'll become the worlds greatest female pirate captain ever." She smirked.

 "I just wanna find all Blue, I don't give a rats ass if you go berzerk again." Dante lit up a cigarette. "And please don't make me drop this damned thing again." He commented. "Pisses me off when i can't finish one. Not like my bodies in good enough shape to do keep liften this to my mouth you know? And our damned Doctors out for the count." Derrick blinked. "Yeah, gonna need you to not break the fourth wall there chief." He retorted to Dante. "Sorry, just a little upset... lack of nicotine." Derrick nodded. "Yeah, It's cool."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 20, 2010)

*Skypiea: With Feroy*
Feroy lay dormant on one of the numerous white orbs in the sky. He had just finished dealing the final blow (Or blows in this cashe) to White Beret Captain Rekel. Feroy was now fatigued beyond his years. After executing such a difficult and draining and technique and taking all the damage he could, it was amazing his body wasn't in 10,000 pieces.

Suddenly, Doyo's large pink bird swooped out of the sky and picked Feroy out. The Hoax Pirate Captain was partially awake and could see the bird picking him up with its talons. Of course, Feroy did not debate this, rather, he couldn't.

The large pink bird carried Feroy down to the entrance of the White Beret HQ...or what was left of it. Apparently the monks blew it up after they were finished with the White Berets. Each of the monks clapped as the bird brought the "hero" Feroy down to them. The bird dropped Feroy in Doyo's arms and he held him bridal style.

"Not bad for a Blue Sea Dweller!" Doyo said happily.

"Don't test me Doyo-sensai/" Feroy said with a faint smile as he almost faded out.

"AHHHH hurry and get him medical attention!!!! We watched the entire fight from here Feroy! You were hit by the impact dial three times and even hit by a double one! Then you executed that extremely difficult technique and also sustained my intense training! How you are alive is beyond any of us, but we'll make sure you stay that way! Not to worry we have excellent healers in our monk brotherhood~!" Doyo said.

Doyo then held his hand in the sky victoriously, "But, for now, we celebrate this victory! The White Berets are no more!"

"What about the other elite white berets?!?!/ Did Feroy-sans' friends survive?!?!?!" One of the monks asked.

"Yes! I received word that the Elite White Berets were also defeated!! We are truly victorious!!!" 

*Hours later....*
Feroy was also bandaged up in one of the dojo's of the sky monks. He was covered from head to toe and banadages with eye slots. His eyes looked extremely enraged.

"MHMMHMMHHMHHHHHMMMM!!!" Feroy tried to speak through the bandages but his voice was muffled.

"What? More bandages?!" The healer asked in question.

"MHMHHHHMMMMMHMHMHMHM!!!!!!!!" Feroy said again in the muffled voice.

"Alright! More bandages it is!"

*POW!*

Feroy limped out of the healing dojo while the healer inside was knocked out.

Doyo was standing outside speaking with other monks and some skypiean reporters. He turned around to see Feroy limping his way.

"Here's our Blue sea hero now.....WAIT WHY ARE YOU OUT OF BED?!?!?!?" Doyo suddenly broke out.

Feroy's mouth was finally able to chew through the bandages. "It's time for me to get the hell outta the damn sky, that's why!" Feroy said as he continued to limp.

"YOU'LL DIE!!!!!" Doyo said.

"I bully the Grim Reaper on a daily bases." Feroy said as he continued on.

"At least let us hel you back to your ship!" Doyo said as he went to tend to Feroy.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 21, 2010)

Moab lifted his head as the blackness began to fade. He immediatly began to analyze the situation. The drug that was in the syringe should have been enough to take that Greed guy out for the count. So where was he? He lost a lot of blood, and his head hurt, and the darkness surrounding his vision had just faded. That meant that he must just be coming to consiousness.

As he looked around he saw his whole crew standing around on the Crimson Sea Dweller. There was Derrick (which was a bit of a shock to Moab, but he kinda shoook it off), Maxi, Vince, Dante, Jasmine, the Giant Shark with Robot arms, and then him... wait... "A GIANT SHARK WITH ROBOT ARMS!?!?@! HOLY SHIT!" Moab yells. Paying no attention to his wounds he runs towards Derrick. 

"I don't know why you're back captain but I'm not gonna let you die to some robot armed shark now. Hurry up, into the water! That's our only chance!"

Before Derrick could say a single word, Moab had jumped to his feet, grabbed his captain by the back of his shirt and together they jumped overboard the Crimson Sea Dweller. Obviously Moab was not thinking clearly because ass they hit the water, Moab realized two things very quickly...

"AHHHHH I CAN'T SWIM. WHY THE HELL DID I EVEN JUMP INTO THE... GLUB... WATER?!? IT'S A FUCKING... GLUB... SHARK! WHAT THE HELL IS WATER... GLUB... GONNA DO!?!?" Moab yelled trying to keep his head above water, all the while dragging poor Derrick even deeper into the water.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 21, 2010)

*Skypeia/Shandian Village...*
Robbie said farewell to his Shandian cousins, and though his body was bruised from an intense battle, his spirits were higher then they'd ever been. He felt an inner satisfaction at knowing he wasn't alone anymore in the world, that somewhere he had family. 

His cousin Reina hugged Robbie tightly. "Farewell Robbie," she told him with a smile. 

Robbie nodded at her and took a deep breath, trying to express his happiness. He rubbed his eyes as if something was in them. 

"Are you crying?" Helen asked him with a laugh. 

"NO!!!" Robbie quickly retorted. "Something flew in my eye!" 

Robbie managed to get _'the something'_ out of his eyes and bowed his head towards Reina. "I'll be back, I promise," Robbie told her. "After I see a certain man." 

Suddenly he transformed into his full Griffin form (as large as a small elephant), and kicked up onto his hind legs. His glossy coat of golden feathers glowed brightly with an inner radiance under the sun, as he sprung up to his full height. Robbie emitted a thunderous Lion's roar which filled the entire forest. All of the Shandian's looked on in awe at his transformation. "Let's roll Blondie," he told Helen, in his deep Lion like voice. Helen nimbly hopped onto his feathered back and Robbie flapped his golden wings, generating a powerful gust of wind. He shot up into the sky like a rocket, leaving a golden after blur in his wake. He circled the village twice before shooting off over the horizon. His roar could still be heard even after he had long disappeared. 

*4 years ago in the Grand Line...*
Robbie couldn't help but shake in terror as he saw the giant dragon shaped vessel in the distance. He had never heard of this Dragon Emperor before, but judging by the reaction of Porgo's men, who fled in terror, this guy must be something fierce. Porgo shouted at his men, exhorting them to stand and fight. 

"How dare that little punk interfere in my legitimate business?!" Porgo screamed with rage, spittle flying out of his mouth. 

Suddenly a loud and ferocious roar pierced the air from the direction of the dragon vessel. It was a roar of outrage and anger. The sound alone filled Robbie with an intense fear he had never felt before. Nothing Human could make a sound like that. A figure flew up into the sky from the deck of the dragon ship, and suddenly the figure transformed into something Robbie thought only existed in fairy tales.

"He's...he's really a Dragon?!" Robbie exclaimed. 

Porgo slammed his right boot heel into the ground, creating a ten foot long split in the earth. "Well let's even the playing field then!!!" Porgo snarled. He opened his mouth wide to swallow the Griffin fruit whole. In that one second, two images flashed into Robbie's brain. First that of his only friend and fellow slave Josia, laying on the floor with his brains blown out, and finally his father, going out alone to fight Porgo's entire army of slavers. 

_'I'm gonna be the Pirate King one day Robbie, and then I'll free all the slaves!'_ Josia voice echoed. 

_'Being a man means knowing when to take a stand, even when it's your life on the line,'_ his father's voice echoed. 

Robbie felt an intense anger well up inside of him, and shame, shame for serving this vile monster Porgo for so many years. Time to man up, he realized. Just as Porgo's rotted teeth were about to clamp down on the devil fruit, Robbie dived towards him and snatched the fruit out of his hands. "WHAT ARE YOU DOING ROBBIE!?!" Porgo snarled. 

Robbie grinned at Porgo with a devil may care face. "This is for my mom and dad you fat piece of shit!" Without even thinking he bit a chunk out of the devil fruit and swallowed it whole. Porgo's eyes bugged out and a look of bloody murder appeared on his face. He charged Robbie and slammed him in the chest with his meaty fists. The blow knocked the wind out of Robbie and he flew over the docks like a rag doll, landing headfirst into the nearby water. Robbie felt the cold water surge into his lungs and he struggled to get his bearings. He had always been a strong swimmer and he attempted to kick his legs upwards, trying to reach the surface. Then all at once Robbie felt it hit him like a freight train, that sensation which all devil fruit users never forget the first time they enter the water after their change. His body stiffened up and he felt his strength fade to nothingness. Robbie looked up at the glimmering surface of the water that was so close and yet so far. As he sank like a stone towards the murky depths and began to drown, Robbie smiled. He wasn't afraid anymore, and he felt at peace. 

_I'm going to see mom and dad again_, he thought to himself with contentment.


----------



## Sholo (Jun 21, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> *Lt. Jeffry Giacanti
> 
> The Lady*
> 
> ?Well then,? Jeffry said with a grin on his face; Kaito had basically just told him that he didn?t plan on getting to know them. Jeffry couldn?t have that. ?I?ll give you a room with Yalvier then. I?m sure he?ll enjoy the company,? Jeffry said to the two marines. ?Anyway, there is just one last person I?ll need to know about. You, Sasaki, go ahead and tell us about yourself.? He said with a friendly smile. He so far had an annoying, but useful marine; and a somewhat anti-social spearman. Oh, and lest not forgot, himself; a handsome and bright leader. Again, somewhere in his head a voice snorted?



Sasaki was also sizing up the crew himself with Jeffry called on him.  While Sasaki hadn't been on a crew before, this certainly did seem to be a rather odd group and he worried how the group's chemistry would work out...

Sasaki didn't really know what to say for much of an introduction, so he decided to keep it short and simple: "Umm yes, my name is Sasaki Kojirou.  I believe in honor on the battlefield and will die to fulfill my oath to avenge my master, show the superiority of his style of swordsmanship, and eradicate pirates."  Sasaki's reserved nature prevented him from freely sharing any more pressing personal details than that so he just left it at that and waited to see what would happen next.


----------



## Chaos (Jun 21, 2010)

SoulTaker540 said:


> Lockon couldn?t help but smirk at the candor of his freakish foe.
> 
> ?I gotta say it?s not everyday someone bows to you before ya shoot em up. In the spirit of your behavior I?ll introduce myself. My name is Lockon Barton and I?m the guy whose going to put a hole in your head then put you to bed with the fishes.? Lockon began to lock on as he decided on what areas of Chalcedony he was going to take aim at, the kneecaps would be his targets. Lockon jumped backward and opened fire with Hestia and Shiva aimed at Chalcedony.



*Chalcedony vs. Lockon, The Catastrophe*

Chalcedony happily looked at his opponent, who was at least a little bit of a gentleman. Last time Chalcedony had approached an opponent like this, he had been forced to stick a sword in his heart immediately due to unbalanced and impolite response. "That's just the way it should be, sir" He made another dip of his head before quickly jerking upward and jumping away with a backward somersault. 

A stream of bullets hit the wood Chalcedony had been standing just seconds ago. He laughed. This is the way fights should be, intense and exciting. He winked at Lockon, who had already started pumping more lead into the air. The bullets seemed to stop in mid-air, then took a different trajectory, circling around Chalcedony with increasing velocity. "Let me show you something fun, Mister Barton" Several boards began to creak and seemingly tried to wriggle themselves loose from the ship. All other kinds of stuff standing around, barrels, chests, crates, discarded weapons and dead bodies started getting into an orbit around Chalcedony as well. 

The smile still on his face, Chalcedony slowly widened the orbit, the destructive stream of stuff coming closer to Lockon with every second. "Straight up firing is not going to work, good mr. Barton" Chalcedony laughed.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2010)

"Guh.... The.... nn..." Jasmine rubbed her temples. "I've got it." She steps away from the helm, allowing Maxi to take it over and leaps into the water. "Stupid, Idiot...Doctor..." She grumbled to herself as she swims down into the darkness of the ocean, Finally she is able to catch up to the two anchors and begins to pull them up to the light, when they reach air she throws the morons onto the deck and slowly pulls herself back up. "Th..thank you." Moab nodded to Jasmine. "AH! WAIT THE SHARKS HERE WHAT THE SHIT!!!" He shoats again. "HE'S ON OUR CREW YOU DIPSHIT!" Jasmine shouts at him. "If he was some sort of attacker... DON'T YOU THINK WE'D BE FIGHTING HIM INSTEAD OF ACTING FRIENDLY!?"?

Alex Vs Ruger-

BLAM!!! The killer blasts Ruger away again with a cannon blast. BLAM!!! He fires another and another and another, never stopping, always hitting the bastard in mid air. "Just go and die you piece of shit." Suddenly, four bullets pierce his body. "Damn it, How are you still alive!?" He coughed. "Explosions will not kill me." Ruger's body was bloody but still he was able to stand and fire his gun. "Damn it." Alex coughed. "I.. Won't lose." Ruger raised his pistol. "Fuck off." Alex swung his cannon to his back and drew both pistols, In that instant both men fired their shots, the sounds echoing out through the streets. They stand for a moment, then quickly they drop to the ground.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 21, 2010)

*Skypiea: With the Hoax Pirates*
Doyo's large pink bird descended from the sky, heading directly for the Hoax Pirate's ship, _The Apate._ No one seemed to have reached the ship as it was still vacant. Feroy hopped off the bird and onto his ship. "Where are the rest of those fools at? I'm ready to go Feroy said with a bit of annoyance.

Then, right on que, Robbie and Helen came swooping out of the sky, Alex came in for a landing with his eagle wings and Kaimetsu approached the ship riding an oversized panther. 

Feroy raised a curious brow at the panther, "I hope you don't think that thing is getting on here." Feroy said to his first mate. The Hoax Pirate Captain despised animals for some odd reason. They really didn't get along all too well.

"How do we get outta here, Doyo?" Feroy asked the monk. 

"There's a large hole up ahead that is leads back to the Blue Sea. But...there's one problem." Doyo said as a sweat-drop appeared on the back of his head.

"And what is that?" 

"You need to find a way to get back down there without crashing and dying."

"YOU better find out for us! I just saved your pitiful lives!" Feroy boasted back.

"Good luck!" Doyo said flying off.

"I've got half the mind to go kill that old punk." Feroy said as he held his head in his hands. "Any ideas as to how we can get down withOUT dying?" Feroy said looking towards his crew.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2010)

Kaimetsu-

"Yeah, here's the thing. I've already named it Koroshiya." Kaimetsu stated as the large beast stepped onto the ship, carrying him with it. "If we want to get to the blue see safely, We'll need something like a balloon or a parachute. Now, Koroshiya is going to take me to my room, You will leave me alone. I'm going to heal." The massive panther began walking in the direction he pointed. "If you want to get rid of this creature, I'll kill you." He looked back at Feroy with serious eyes, the crew then watched as the creature was able to open the door with it's teeth and lead Kaimetsu to his room.

As he enters his room he lays down on his bed, Koroshiya lays down on the floor and lets out a low purr. "Let me rest Koro... I need my sleep." The panther nodded and curled up into a ball, resting his head on his two massive paws and slinking off into a nice deep sleep.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 21, 2010)

*Hoax Pirates*

Alex leaned against the mast of the ship and then slid down into a seat, smearing the mast with some of the blood leaking out of him, "Ugh I don't give a shit, just get us out of here," he says closing his eyes, exhausted and filled with holes.

Suddenly his foots fly off his feet and transform into a Cheetah, "The hell?!" it begins to growl and sniff around, "What's your problem..." he says scratching his head. Next to come is his tiger, though it is several sizes larger.

"You're too damn big! Get back on my arm dammit!" he shouts but the Tiger growls at the pirate, revealing it's massive teeth, "Just because I'm gushing blood right now doesn't mean I can't kick your ass you over sized cat..."

The two beasts quickly turn their heads after hearing a distant growl. They dash off, the Cheetah several times faster than the tiger, busting down below and into Kai's room. The Cheetah spots the new animal on board and begins to growl, getting low and ready to pounce.

The tiger soon arrives behind it, too large to fit through the door but is ready to break through the opening if needed. The tiger eyes Koroshiya, ready to dfend it's territory if neccessary. 

*Crimson Fist Pirates*

"You dumbass!" Derrick says punching Moab in the back of the head, "If you want to throw yourself overboard go right ahead but don't take me down with you!"

He walks towards Fuka and pats him on the shoulder, though it's a bit of a reach seeing how tall he is, "Everyone, this is Fuka, our new shipright and engineer guy...shark...robot...thing." 

"Ey' there," he says in his raspy gruff voice while giving a slight wave to the crew, "I can't wait to give this baby a tune up..." he says cracking his robotic knuckles.

*Marcus vs Shi*

Marcus road around his star board, bleedy heavily and avoiding the explosions coming from the many bombs thrown by the ninja, "Enough running," he says flying upwards in a semi-circle path and getting behind the ninja who was right on his tail.

"Lets test out that armor of yours!" he says traveling at high speeds straight for the backwards ninja. He wraps his fist in energy, cocks it back, and slams it right where his previous attack hit. 

Time freezes for a moment. They both look down at where he made contact.

CRACK

"Heh..." The armor shatters, "Lucky break, but that's all you'll be getting!" Shi says beginning to leap backwards, "I don't think so," he says pressing forward on his board and pressing his five fingers against his now bare chest.

"Red Dwarves!" a mass of small red stars fly from his hand, piercing right through his chest and carrying him off into the distance. Marcus keeps his focus on the swarm of stars as they carry his opponent away, "Up...Up...Up..." he says focusing as they slowly carry him into the air, continuing to press into his chest.

Marucs begins to feel woozy, "Come on..." he says contuining to guide his attack, "There..." he says dropping to his knees as Shi now floats with the clouds high above the island. The stars spread out leaving the bleeding ninja with nothing but air to stand on.

He begins to plummet, "Like this'll work! I've got plenty of ninja tools to-" he reaches into his supply but it's empty, "Heh..." Marcus says with a smug look on his face as his swarm of red stars bring him the mass of weapons, "Game over," CRASH! Shi slams into the ground, creating a giant crater where he lands.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Hoax Pirates*
> 
> Alex leaned against the mast of the ship and then slid down into a seat, smearing the mast with some of the blood leaking out of him, "Ugh I don't give a shit, just get us out of here," he says closing his eyes, exhausted and filled with holes.
> 
> ...



"Oi...." Kaimetsu rubbed his head. "Koroshiya shits things bigger then you Cheetah." He commented. "Gror?"(do i?) Koro looked at him, pondered for a moment, snickered and nodded. "See, told you." He rubbed his head and groaned. "Damn it... I just want to sleep and you idiots need to start a fight. Koroshiya's leg is broken, leave him alone." Koro nodded again, considering he was over twice as big as a normal panther, you'd think the cheetah would learn not to mess with it. "Growr."(Yeah, Go.) Koroshiya slowly stood up and walked over to it. Standing high above the cheetah he looked down at it, Though realizing the Lion was nearly as big as him he had to snicker."Cocky little thing aren't you?" Koro nodded, then sideswiped the cheetah into the wall. "Growr."(Bugger Off.) He noted calmly.


On an Resort Island In the Grand Line-

The island is famed world round for it's up scale entertainment, it's spas, casino's restaurants, everything is high end and top dollar, The place is lit up 24/7, the island never sleeps. There is always something happening and one of those somethings in a concert played everyday by a man and his band, A beautiful orchestra that plays music to sooth the soul and heal the body. 

The band steps out, a man begins to play on the piano and the crowd instantly begins to celebrate. Then it is the person they have come for, The man they all wish to see. He wears a white suit with a checkered jacket and black top hat. He has long silver hair that flows in the wind, to top off his gentlemanly theme he even wears a monocle. As he steps onto the stage, he raises his bow and his violin, the song truly begins then. The crowd watches him slowly maneuver the bow around. His fingers are agile and quick, he plays the notes with great and tender care.

The crowd is silenced and captivated by his playing, listening to it intently, hypnotized by his music. The band plays on but the crowd can't resist the silver haired man. He is alone to them, he is playing a symphony with only himself to call a band. The song ends, the crowd cheers and the silver haired man walks away, The people are filled with joy, they are swelling with happiness. But they are lacking something of value and don't even realize it. Music is a powerful drug to one who knows how to wield it. Joshua Hart is one who knows how to wield this drug well. "It's a shame really." He sorts through a rather large pile of Belli. "It's become, too easy." He sighed.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 21, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Oi...." Kaimetsu rubbed his head. "Koroshiya shits things bigger then you Cheetah." He commented. "Gror?"(do i?) Koro looked at him, pondered for a moment, snickered and nodded. "See, told you." He rubbed his head and groaned. "Damn it... I just want to sleep and you idiots need to start a fight. Koroshiya's leg is broken, leave him alone." Koro nodded again, considering he was over twice as big as a normal panther, you'd think the cheetah would learn not to mess with it. "Growr."(Yeah, Go.) Koroshiya slowly stood up and walked over to it. Standing high above the cheetah he looked down at it, Though realizing the Lion was nearly as big as him he had to snicker."Cocky little thing aren't you?" Koro nodded, then sideswiped the cheetah into the wall. "Growr."(Bugger Off.) He noted calmly.



The cheetah gets to his feet and growls, he doesn't care how large the panther is he refuses to back down, until he hears a stern, "Hey!" Alex appears in the door way, barefooted and one jacket sleeve rolled up.

"I don't give a shit if this fat shit is taking up space on this damn ship, get back on my feet," he says pointing down. The Cheetah glares at the panther before transforming into a pair of boots that form around Alex's feet.

The massive tiger places his paw on top of Alex, slamming him under it, "The hell're you doing!" he shouts. The tiger lets out an amused growl towards the panther, "Graaawr," (Don't call me a damn lion again, even if it's not in your dialogue...).

The panther looks at him strangely, "Growr?" (Did you just break the fourth wall?). The tiger nods it's giant head, "Grawr," (It's been happening a lot lately). 

It then begins to squeeze it's way through the door, it doesn't give a shit that the panther smacked the cheetah away, his only concern is himself, even Alex is just an arm to sleep on. He stared down the panther with his lazy eyes and gave a little tiger chuckle, he had already grown bored of the jungle cat, "Get the hell offa' me!" he shouts.

The beast has already decided to transform back into the tight fit orange armor piece around his arm. Alex gets to his feet and covers the Tiger Arm with his jacket sleeve, "That's better..."

Koroshiya shoots a look at Alex. Alex approaches the massive beast, "You might not think much of my Cheetah or Tiger but trust me, I'm the true animal in this bunch," he says, arms crossed, looking up at the beast.

He then turns around and out the door, "Enjoy you cat bastards..." he says before departing.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 21, 2010)

*With the Hoax Pirates...*
As the deck of the ship turned into a petting zoo, Helen sighed with a tired look on her face. Robbie had never seen her this drained before. She turned towards Robbie, "I'm going to-"

"Sleep?" Robbie interjected with an amused expression. He felt like sleeping for a week himself.

"Actually no, I'm going to train," Helen responded. She limped away, clutching her right side, and headed below deck. 

"Hey, I'm sure Tengu takes vacations too!" Robbie called after her. Robbie's words were actually truer then he might've suspected. Unbeknownst to Robbie, Tengu was currently being chased by Amazon Lilly warriors after "accidentally" mistaking the island for an all nude resort. 

Robbie shook his head however. They had bigger problems, like how to get the ship down in one piece. For a powerful flier like him, getting down to the Blue Sea was no problem, but it's not like he could carry an entire ship. 

"Oi! Mon Capitan!" Robbie called out to Feroy. "I've got an idea how we can get this ship down."   Robbie reached under his satchel and pulled out a clear bag of water in which swam a tiny yet colorful Sky Puffer Fish. Reina had given it to him to make sure he and his crew could make it down in relative safety. 

Robbie tapped the water bag and smirked at the Puffer Fish. "Just attach this little thing to the underside of the hull, and once we hit open sky, it'll expand a hundred times in size. We can just ride it all the way down to the sea...should be a smooth trip...I think."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 21, 2010)

*Aboard The Apate with the biggest group of assholes ever to be assembled.*

Feroy paid no attention to Kaimetsu and his smart remark. The Captain barely had any energy to debate with him. Kaimetsu had always been like that, always will. Kaimetsu still respected him as Captain though, since he still stayed on his ship. Feroy planned to hypnotize the cat into thinking Kaimetsu was his enemy so that he'd tear him to pieces himself. 

Robbie approached Feroy with a bag carrying a fish in it. According to the Shandian, the fish could safely get them back to the Blue Sea which was music to Feroy's ears.

"Excellent, attach it to the ship and let's get the hell out the sky!" Feroy said as Robbie went and attached the sky fish to the ship.

_The Apate_ sailed towards the open hole in the clouds and dived right through. The Hoax Pirate Captain didn't have a hint of worry on his face. In his opinion, if they died, they died. If they survived, then great!

The ship plunged through the hole and started to free-fall. Just as the ship picke up speed the Sky Puffer Fish began to increase in size until it was as large as a hot air ballon. The speed of _The Apate_ drastically decreased and the ship came to a slow descend towards the ocean below.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 21, 2010)

*Skypeia...*
Robbie flew around the underside of the ship in his hybrid Griffin form, making sure that the Puffer Fish stayed attached. So far so god the ship seemed to be dropping at a gradual and steady pace. Thousands of miles below, the wide and vast blue ocean began to inch close and closer. However, as relived as Robbie was, he couldn't shake the sensation that they had forgotten someone or something. 

He flew up to the porthole that gave an inside view of the training room, and peaked inside. Helen was slowly swinging around a steel pole, that had a 500 pound weight slab connected to it. Sweat beads cascaded across her forehead and she grit her teeth with a face of intensity with each swing she took. 

"All these people are out of their minds," he muttered under his breath. 

Then it hit him and he suddenly remembered what it was that they left behind...

Charmo, the Electric Eel Fishman, stood at the docks of Angel Island with a perplexed face. His crewmates nor their ship was nowhere to be seen. "Well this is strange," he muttered. 

Charmo crossed his muscular arms and sat down crossed legged on the deck. "I'll just wait for them here. I'm sure they'll be right back..." 

If not then he'd just hitch a ride with The Good Fishman.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 21, 2010)

*Lt. Jeffry Giacanti

The Lady*

Whilst Jeffry had merely listened before to the others and taken note of things; Sasaki left a good impression on him. Kaito was too hard to read and he apparently didn?t want anything to do with the rest of the squad. Yalvier, had been well, mildly annoying and an egomaniac. Jeffry wasn?t sure about those two. They could possibly work out or they could go and get the squad killed in combat. However, Jeffry was glad to have Sasaki at his back. Anyway, it was now his time to go. He didn?t want to be accused of a hypocrite and it would be a good idea to let them know their captain. Jeffry nodded to Sasaki. 

Looking at all three as he began to speak, Jeffry decided to introduce himself, although, they had no doubt already learned his name. ?My name?s Jeffry Giacanti. You?ll address me as captain whilst on this ship, no exceptions?? He stated, simply, not bothering to say it as a command. Kaito merely nodded, Yalvier grinned, and Sasaki looked Jeffry in the eye and nodded as well. ?While I?m not sure why you were put under the command of me, understand, we will do our jobs as marines.? 

Jeffry looked each of them in his eye and made damn sure that they looked back. Yalvier included. Then he continued. ?I?m a nice guy, but there?s one thing I won?t tolerate on this ship; slacking off. We all do our share of hard work. I won?t make you guys do anything crazy, like wash the entire ship. That?s for the newbies?? His eyes wandered off for a few seconds, before they returned to the marines. ?Now I?m not sure who will be second-in-command on this ship. I don?t care about rank. I care about who can do the job best. Not just skill either or fancy power,? For a second he looked at Yalvier and Sasaki. ?But integrity as well.? He said, eyes wandering to Kaito. 

?We get an order. You do it. I get an order. I do it. No one, not even me, is special. Well all have our parts amongst the marines and we?ve got to follow them as best. Now,? Jeffry started, picking up the pizza box. ?The pizza is getting cold.? Everyone blinked, but Jeffry grinned. Slowly, the pizza, not the box started to heat up somehow. ?Sometimes having a Devil Fruit can be cool?? 

Jeffry leaned back in his chair to pat his stomach. ?Now does anyone want to finish that or can I help myself?? He asked.


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 21, 2010)

*Lucas Maxwell*

Seeing a shard go into the swordsman's eye,Lucas figured he'd at least half blinded him or just really pissed him off.?I can?t risk playing around when you have a power like that, so I?ll go for the kill.?,_Sooo,I just pissed him off then_,Lucas thought as he noticed Kinryuu disappear.

_Ohh shit!_,was all that went through Lucas's head as the swordsman began to bring the sword down, but almost instinctively Lucas rolled on his right shoulder onto his knees right next to the man as he thrust his arm in between Kinryuu's legs with enough force to make him walk around like a cowboy.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 21, 2010)

*Kinryuu Togashi

Purple Island*

As Lucas sent his hand to destroy Kinryuu’s gold, he withdrew it painfully, jumping backwards. “What the hell!?” Lucas exclaimed. He most likely had thought that, but the words spilled out in surprise. Kinryuu merely grinned. Then Lucas stuttered, "Armor… Dammit…” Kinryuu nodded. “You see, I’ve pissed off a lot of women in my day. Hell, one of em’ shoved their foot up there.” He said, still grinning. “So when I found this armor, I made a piece to protect my treasure. You see, experience does matter.” He joked. 

Lucas looked up with wide eyes. Kinryuu lifted his blade and frowned. “Come on… You destroyed my rep, can’t really let that happen. I’m going to have to kill you, in front of all these nice people too. Ain’t the first time I’ve done it though…” Lucas tried to crawl, but Kinryuu pinned him with his shoe. Then he swung his blade directly at the kid’s head, intending to lob it off. 

Then he withdrew it. Well, not before it lightly tapped Lucas’s head and he fell on the ground. “Learned that from dealing with angry woman too…” He muttered. He then sheathed his sword. People in purple suits rushed down to the field, no doubt medics. “Tell the kid to practice.” He said, grinning, as he walked away from the battlefield…


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 21, 2010)

-With Machine Head-
He leaned back in his chair. It was so comfortable. Maybe the meaning of life wasn't to become the pirate king, but to sit in a good chair. However the tournament needed to go on.
That was an odd tactical choice by Lucas. What was he trying to accomplish by hitting Kinryuu in between the legs? Machine Head had balls of steel so he didn't understand, Nevertheless for a fighter his age I am as impressed as an android with a self-aware ass can be.
"Machine Head," A random tournament worker said to him, "The next match can't happen. Desmond isn't around to fight Reprobate McIcantrememberhisname. Also, Baka is getting very rowdy. I think he's about to attack the crowd,"
No matter! Baka will fight his guy and Desmond will fight his guy, then round three will commence!


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2010)

Desmond-

A man of men and a lover of buildings, Desmond wandered past the marines. No doubt, they were looking for him. One can't simply escape his own tower, cause mass destruction, wipe out a few marines and expect everyone to be ok with it. Surely, they would try to capture him on this island and that would be bad. For now he needed to escape, get somewhere they couldn't find him. But blast it, he would so enjoy having that prize money from the tournament... Yes, Screw the marines. Why worry about it? He was capable of escaping a tower that he created. Though, thinking like that, because he did create it he knew it's structural weaknesses... But blast it all he did make one hell of an escape from a towering standing over a mile high.

And so, The gentleman made his way to the tournament grounds. "There he is!" A marine shouts, Desmond smirks. "Yes, Here i am gentlemen." The marines raise their guns and surround the architect, each of them looking incredibly small compared to the six foot six inch man. "We've finally caught you. You think you can get away from the marines?" The leader smirked. "My good sirs, You imprisoned me in a tower i was commissioned by you to build. I view that i was the one wronged here and if you calm down, i will voice my side of the argument in a fashion i'm sure you will understand." 

The men look at their leader, He nods and they slowly lower their guns. "Alright, Say what you've got to say." Desmond nodded. "My pleasure and gratitude to you sir." He adjusted his scarf and cleared his throat. "First off, I have only two words i truly wish to express to you gents." They all looked around slightly intrigued and confused. "House Buster." Now their eyebrows raised and BLAM!!!! BAFFF!! BOOM!!! Desmond began a carnage of kicks and sweeping leg motions, more of a dance then an attack, the architect sent each man flying through buildings and then, raised his leg into the air as the commander looked in awe. 

"One last thing Dear Sir." The man gulped. "Concrete Crusher." The attack fell down on his head and left a man sized crater in the street. "I do not enjoy being interrogated for crimes i've yet to commit or no longer care about." He brushed himself off and made his way back to the arena. He got there in time to note that the swordsman had managed to win his fight. "Well, Good for him. He beat up a child, such a difficult and draining task it must have been. Truly, this man is a warrior amongst warriors, neigh he is a demi-god of epic proportions. One of whom comes along only once in a century."


----------



## Pyro (Jun 21, 2010)

Purple Island


Baka paced back and forth inside the door to the challenger's room. The other challangers who had yet to fight were mainly cowering in the corner. They had seen Baka fight in his previous match, and they had already decided to forfeit if they faced him. However, his opponent hadn't shown up yet. Had he, and Baka would have been happy, he could have pounded someone and proved that he was indeed the strongest on his island. He was born here and he'd be damned if there was going to be some outsider come in and win the prize as strongest fighter of the island. The apes in the jungle had raised him after his giant father and human mother discarded him thinking he was an abomination. A mix of two races. (Damn his mom sure could take it m' I right? I mean seriously, a Giant father, and a human mother. Just think about the logistics of that. Holy shit! But anyway, back to the story.)

Just as Baka was about to go apeshit on everyone in the room, the door opened. There stood the one man that the whole island had been talking about. The Carpenter. However, to Baka, all he was was another challanger. Baka walked up to the man. While the man was not short for a human, Baka towered over him at a whopping 12 feet. *"Now we fight in ring. Better bring a doctor! Hahaha." *Baka boasted as he walked out towards the middle of the Arena.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2010)

Desmond- 

The large creature had remarked something about bringing a doctor to the fight. "Yes. I recommend you bring a breath mint." The architect commented. "Sigh, Enjoyable, I get to fight against the oaf with the bad breath and green skin. How does one even get green skin? Is he diseased?" Desmond pondered that for a moment. "Never mind, I'll simply go and give it my all. Fascinating creatures these gorillas." He slowly stepped out towards the arena. Crowd cheering, everyone roaring. "Yes, Yes, carnage brings out the best in the world i suppose." He sighed. "Why do we have to fight, honestly it's such a hindrance." If it weren't for the easy money he could obtain, Desmond would have dropped out of the tournament a while ago.

However he's been weighing his options since he noticed the man with the sword. Obviously he would not be as easy to outsmart as ol' tall, green and ugly. "I would insult your mother as an ape, but i'm rather sure it would be true..." He sighed as he walked out to the ring. Sure, most men were easy enough to beat, especially since he was fighting imbeciles, like ol' greeny here. But, sadly, tough idiots were the hardest to beat. "They just never know when to give up, it's a shame to fight them. Mostly it's embarrassing honestly." He sighed and waited for the orders to start the match.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 22, 2010)

*Unnamed Island in the Grand Line*
A large Marine Warship docks at an island int he Grand Line. This island is known to be lawless and extremely rowdy. However, today the island seemed to be more rowdy than usual--in fact, there seemed to be an uproar amongst the pirates there.

A Large plan extended from the warship and onto the ground. A man wearing a green pinstripped suit along with white shoes and a Vice Admiral's coat around his shoulders descended from the ship. 

"Aye! Hold down the fort for me while I'm gone! I shouldn't be too long!" The Vice Admiral said as he continued towards town. 

"YESSIR!" The Lt. replied with a salute.

As the Vice Admiral comes closer towards town, yells could be heard saying:

"A SHICHIBUKAI IS HERE!!!!"
"RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!!!!"
"WHY IS A SHICHIBUKAI HERE?!?!?!?"
"I'M GETTING MY SHIT AND LEAVING PRONTO!!!!"

The Vice Admiral reached town to witness absolute chaos. Building were on fire, people were running around frantically and fights were as common as trees in a rainforest. Though, the chaos had yet to begin.

"AHHHHHHHH!!!!!! A VICE ADMIRAL IS HERE!!!!!!"
"A VICE ADMIRAL *AND* A SHICHIBUKAI IN ONE PLACE?!?!? THIS IS TOO MUCH TO HANDLE!!!!"
"I DON'T WANNA DIE TODAY!!!!"
"I SURRENDER!!!!!"

"Aye! Why are you all so loud?! You're standing right next to each other! Whisper, jeez!" The Vice Admiral said as he continued walking, ignoring the pirates at hand. None of them dared to try the Vice Admiral.

Admist all the chaos was a man wearing a black outfit (Shirt and pants) with an orange collar around the neck/shoulder area.  He had a black Captain's coat around his shoulders. It was none other than Darver. The Shichibukai held a pirate by the neck before crushing his throat. 

"Aye! Oi oi, that was a bit harsh, Darver!" The Vice Admiral said.

The Shichibukai turned to face the newcomer. "Vice Admiral Rago. What brings you here?"

"Aye! Just some official business!" The Vice Admiral said with a smile. A text box appeared to properly introduce the man.

_Marine HQ Vice Admiral
Rago​_
"Aye! We need to talk a bit, but not with all these nosy 
fools around!" Rago said as he cracked his knuckles.

Rago turned towards the wave of pirates. They all returned the Vice Admiral's glare with a look of horror upon their faces. Rago simply threw a punch at the air which resulted in the wave of pirates being blown away by some type of force. They went in every direction, including the sky.

"Aye! now we may talk!" Rago said dusting has hands off. "Aye! How come you never answered your den den mushi?! The Marine HQ has been trying to contact you!" Rago said as he crossed his arms.

Darver pulled out the den den mushi from his pocket. The transponder snail appeared to be dead, or at least broken. "Mine was crushed during one of my battles. I meant to request for a new one. Forgive me." Darver said as he tossed the snail aside.

"Aye! That's quite alright, we'll have you a new one in no time!"

"How did you locate me?" Darver said with a raised brow.

"Aye! You know Darver-san, the World Government keeps a close eye on you despite your loyalty towards them. They just want to make sure there's no fishy business!" Rago responded as he took out a scroll.

"Hmm, as I thought."

"Aye! But, never mind that! There's more important matters at hand! You've been summoned to a *mandatory* Shichibukai meeting at Marijois!" Rago said reading the scroll.

Darver looked down at the scroll, "For what exactly?"

"Aye! Well, as you may or may not know, one of your fellow Shichibukai, Olaf, was killed and it's now time to replace him. We can't have you Shichibukai falling like flies before the public eye! It'll bring dishonor to both the World Government and tarnish the name of 'Royal Shichibukai'."

"Aye! All of you Shichibukai are going to act as judges and select the next member!"

"How naive. Why doesn't the Marine HQ choose the next candidate as they usually do?"

"Aye! Beats me! But we have a ways to go and should be heading out soon! I shall be your escort, 'Royal Shichibukai'!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 22, 2010)

Grandline-

"Phew~ It's a good thing we got off on that one!" Dokeshi chuckled as he stood at the bow of his ship. The sea air blew his head's decoration like a flag. "Hmmmph~" He hears come from behind him. "Ah? Is something the matter my dear?" He turns to the charming blond haired woman behind him. "I wanted to have more fun~ but all you cared about were those rejects! It's not fair~" Dokeshi smirked. "Indeed, they weren't worth my time." He leaped back, flipping and turned in the air before landing on the deck. "Honestly, I was barely even serious and i managed to wipe out two of them! Fufufufu, such a pathetic little group!" 

"....." Tap, tap, the sound echoes through the air. "......" Tap... Tap.... "JUST SPEAK INTO THE THING ALREADY!!!!" "Hmm~ So serious~ Time your time with things." "I'M TIRED OF TAKING MY TIME AROUND YOU! YOU ARE TOO LAID BACK! THIS IS SERIOUS!!!" "Ah, Ahoy Schikibukai Dokeshi!" "ARE YOU EVEN LISTENING TO ME!?" "I was wondering~ Could we come over there?" "LISTEN TO ME YOU BASTARD!" "Could you maybe make some tea? I'm thirsty from traveling." "YOU DIDN'T EVEN DO ANYTHING!!!" 

Dokeshi looked over the edge of the boat, a massive ship much larger then his was pulling up behind them. On the deck were Admiral Kurokarasu and Vice Admiral Bricksman. Dokeshi sighed, obviously the fun was over now. "Alright, Alright." He waved at them and motioned dock by the crew. The marines toss anchor and both ships meet in the mid sea. "Ah, Thank you." Kuro nods to their masked man who had fetched them tea. "Now then, Um... Why was i here." He rubbed the back of his head. "Sorry, things have been hectic lately."

"Damn it! if you didn't know why you were here why did you come onto the ship!?" Alexander shouts at the Admiral. "I was bored, I'm tired of that investigation, it's far too dark." Alexanders eye twitches. "Right.... We're here because Schikibukai olaf has died and we need you to come with us in order to judge the new candidate." Dokeshi rubbed his chin. "Interesting, when i was picked it was simply you chose me to become a schikibukai, now a fights involved? I joined at the wrong time." Alexander laughed nervously. "Uh, yeah sure.... damn pirates.... "Anyways, We'll guide you back to the base." Dokeshi nodded. "and what of Grimm? Will he be there?" Alexander looked at him a little confused. "Uh, yeah, it's a manditory summons." 

The clown simply grinned inside his mask. "Perfect. Lead the way then." The Vice admiral nodded and returned to his ship. "Perhaps, do you have any honey for this tea?" Kuro asked. "GET ON THE DAMN SHIP!!!!"


----------



## Pyro (Jun 22, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Desmond-
> 
> The large creature had remarked something about bringing a doctor to the fight. "Yes. I recommend you bring a breath mint." The architect commented. "Sigh, Enjoyable, I get to fight against the oaf with the bad breath and green skin. How does one even get green skin? Is he diseased?" Desmond pondered that for a moment. "Never mind, I'll simply go and give it my all. Fascinating creatures these gorillas." He slowly stepped out towards the arena. Crowd cheering, everyone roaring. "Yes, Yes, carnage brings out the best in the world i suppose." He sighed. "Why do we have to fight, honestly it's such a hindrance." If it weren't for the easy money he could obtain, Desmond would have dropped out of the tournament a while ago.
> 
> However he's been weighing his options since he noticed the man with the sword. Obviously he would not be as easy to outsmart as ol' tall, green and ugly. "I would insult your mother as an ape, but i'm rather sure it would be true..." He sighed as he walked out to the ring. Sure, most men were easy enough to beat, especially since he was fighting imbeciles, like ol' greeny here. But, sadly, tough idiots were the hardest to beat. "They just never know when to give up, it's a shame to fight them. Mostly it's embarrassing honestly." He sighed and waited for the orders to start the match.



As both fighters walked into the middle of the arena, they prepared to fight. Soon enough, there was a gunshot, and both of the fighters had begun their assults.

Baka had ran straight forward lowering his shoulder so that it would be head level aiming to knock out the small man with one blow. However, Desmond was too quick for the attack and had predicted it due to seeing Baka's personality.

"You seem to be quite fast for your size. Still, you seem to be lacking." Desmond said calmly not even breaking a sweat as he dodged Baka's massive fists. "Fifty brick punch." Desmond said as he ducked yet another attack. The calm warrior brought up his fist and impacted it straight into Baka's stomach. The force of the punch sent the much larger fighter sliding back a few yards seemingly unfased.

*"HAHA, THAT TICKLED. BAKA'S TURN NOW."* Baka growled. Finally, closing the distance in surprising speed, Baka managed to grab onto both of Desmond's shoulders with his massive hands. Holding the man in place, Baka brought up his foot and spartan kicked the carpenter across the arena.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 23, 2010)

*Somewhere...*
It was morning on the Island of...well Betty wasn't really sure. The Nurse of Death, and caretaker of the strongest swordsman in the world, slept peacefully in her tent which was pitched by the refreshing seaside. Betty slowly opened opened her eyes and came to alertness. She smiled, this was going to be a good morning, she thought to herself. 

"Snooooooooooooooooooore!" 

Betty narrowed her eyes as the familiar snoring sound came from her left side. She turned over and saw Tengu sleeping face down beside her with an empty bottle of sake in his left hand. "You'll never learn your lesson will you, you little pervert?" Betty muttered through clenched teeth as she began to crack her knuckles. 

"WHY YOU LITTLE-!!"  

"Oh...is it morning already?" an unfamiliar groggy voice asked from her right side.  

"WHAT THE HELL?!" 

Betty spun around and her eyes widened in shock as she saw an incredibly tall Marine laying on the other side of the tent. He had to bend his knees towards his stomach just to fit inside in fact. He looked at Betty with a hint of surprise and scanned the tent in confusion. "My oh my, it seems I slept in the wrong tent by mistake..." he muttered apologetically. Betty grabbed her dual katana from under he pillow with whip fast speed. 

"Uh oh..." 

The Marine quickly rolled through the opening in the tent and ran off along the beach with Betty hot on his heels.  "I was just looking for someone and somehow ended up in your tent...nice pajama's by the way. Uh yes, anyhow I'm..."

"How dare you!!" Betty stabbed him through the back, but her katana phased straight though his body, causing him to glow a deep indigo for a second.  

"...looking..." 

"What the hell are you?!" 

Betty spun around in a blur of speed and sliced his head clean off. The Marine's decapitated head sailed through the air and landed in the sand, right in front of Betty's feet. 

"...for Tengu-san," the Marine finished, as if his head hadn't of just been severed from his neck. "That hurt by the way..." 

"How can you still even talk?!" Betty exclaimed. However she quickly realized what this guy was as she saw his headless body calmly walk towards his own head. The Marine's severed head exploded into bright rays of indigo light and reformed onto his headless body. 

"Ah that's much better," he said, stretching his neck back and forth. "Please forgive my rude entrance but I'm-" 

Betty charged at him before he could finish speaking, talking was over. Now she was going to get serious, and this time put some haki into her blade. The Marine stood in front of her and made no motion to defend however. She unleashed a vicious swinging slash at his midsection, but out of nowhere another blade appeared and blocked the slash. *CLANG!* She looked to her right with surprise and Tengu stood there blocking her slash with his cracked and chipped crimson steel buster sword. 

"Tsk, tsk, where are your manners Betty? We shouldn't treat guests in such a rude manner. *Also* you still need to work on your haki control it seems," Tengu told her. 

"Said the guy who *accidentally* slept in my tent...again!" Betty snarked back. "AND I DON'T KNOW WHAT THIS FOOL WAS DOING THERE EITHER!!" she added, pointing at the Marine who smiled innocently at her. 

"Honest mistake..." both Tengu and the Marine mumbled under their breath at the same time. 

Tengu casually tossed away his buster sword into the sand, and sniffed the air in front of the Marine. "That faint smell of ozone, the cheap aftershave, the hint of coffee on your breath, and the ultrasonic humming constantly emitting from your body. It could only belong to one Marine that I know of." He bowed his head towards the Marine. "Apologies Vice Admiral Archer, my assistant isn't much of a morning person."

"You know this pervert?!" Betty asked in confusion. 

Tengu ignored Betty and gestured towards Archer. "I assume you're here on official business?"  

"Yes, it's important, and it wasn't easy to find you," Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong replied. 

"Okay let's continue this conversation in Betty's tent," Tengu said with an affable smile, and began walking the opposite way from the tents.   

"Sounds good," Archer replied, following the swordsman. 

"OI!!" Betty screamed. 

"Does she know how to make coffee by the way?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 23, 2010)

*Gorilla Island/With the Phoenix Pirates...*
"LET'S FIND THOSE GORILLA'S!!" Rose shouted with excitement, exhorting her crew, plus their newest comrade, Dean.  

"Welcome to the team Dean!" she told him with a smirk, and slapped him on the back. "Since you're the newbie, you'll be Gatrom's subordinut." 

"Subord*inate*..." Amelia corrected her younger sister. 

Before Rose could reply that was exactly what she had said, loud gunshots cracked the air, followed by shouting. Judging by the sounds of the commotion it was nearby, and getting closer. Amelia quickly strung her bow the moment the first gunshot rang out. 

Suddenly an unusually tall teenager came crashing past them. He was being pursued by a large squad of Marines. Everything after that happened very quickly and the Marines accused the boy of stealing. The Marines took aim with their rifles, and fired indiscriminately at them. Before the bullets could hit the boy jumped in their way. Amelia's eyes widened as a suit of armor appeared over his body in literally the blink of an eye, even faster then her archers eyes could see. The bullets clanged of his armor and ricocheted away. 

"Devil Fruit," she muttered under her breath. 

"You guys should get out of here," the boy told them over his shoulder,
"This are about to get nasty and I doubt you want to be remembered standing in the back ground while I take out these Marines." 

Rose laughed with excitement in her eyes and thumbed her nose at the boy. "The only thing I'm gonna be remembered for is conquerin' the Grand Line." She somersaulted over the boys head and formed two bubbles in each of her hands. 

*"Bubble Wallop!" *

She landed in front of a group of four Marines and slammed the bubbles into the chests of the two nearest Marines. They both yelled in pain as the bubbles spun around and dug into their chests. Suddenly the bubbles exploded sending the four Marines flying off their feet and into a nearby cluster of trees. Rose slid back on her feet from the rebound and formed two more bubbles over her palms. 

"Let's kick their asses!" Rose told her comrades. She was always up for pounding on a few Marines. Rose looked at the boy, "What's your name?" 

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Arkins observed the battle between Ensign Dylandy and Lieutenant Smirnov with keen interest, though his impassive face showed nothing or gave anything away. They were as strong as he expected they'd be, which was good. He was expecting quite a lot from them. 

The battle began to increase in tempo and Arkins knew the time was right to intercede. He hoped that leaving the battle unresolved would instill a sense of rivalry between those two, just as he hoped that Devon would learn a lesson from his beating at the hands of Kashu, and Bonnie from Prince. This was the method to his madness, a little competition was good for the soul, and would make them all better. 

As Zell rushed in to deliver a flurry of strikes towards Zagrov, Arkins waved his right hand. Time to move on, he thought to himself.

"I've seen enough!" Arkins said in loud and authoritative voice. He directed Zagrov and Zell back towards the bleachers where the others were sitting, well except for Devon who still lay prostrate on the ground like an idiot. 

Arkins stood up looked at them all, quickly making his assessment. He saw a good foundation to build off of here, a foundation from which to erect an impregnable fortress. "Lt. Smirnov, you will be my second in command. Ensign Dylandy you will report directly to Smirnov and head up the special combat division. Ensign Clyde will answer to you." 

The special combat division was comprised of the elite troops on the ship. They were all of a higher caliber then the average Marine grunt. 

"Recruit Togashi, you will head up the assassination and infiltration division, and..." he gestured towards Devon, "Gold Roger's rival over there will be your direct subordinate." 

Prince suddenly cleared his throat rather audibly. 

"You can keep making me my coffee and typing my reports," Arkins said off handedly as if he had forgotten that Prince was even there.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2010)

Pyro said:


> As both fighters walked into the middle of the arena, they prepared to fight. Soon enough, there was a gunshot, and both of the fighters had begun their assults.
> 
> Baka had ran straight forward lowering his shoulder so that it would be head level aiming to knock out the small man with one blow. However, Desmond was too quick for the attack and had predicted it due to seeing Baka's personality.
> 
> ...



Desmond flipped in the air and landed on his feet. "Dear me no." He brushed off his shirt. "You got my shirt dirty. Shame, i liked this shirt." He rubbed his stomach. "That hurt a bit as well." He sighed. "Right, Well then, give me a second." He walked over to one of the trees and eyed it a bit. "Yes, this is good." He kicked the base of the tree and snapped it. "Right." Taking a quick look over it, he busted off the excess limbs, then his hands began to carve away at the hunk of wood.

The finished product is done in mere moments and it "I do my best work in crowded environments." He spun the totem pole around and dashes towards Baka. "One hundred fifty brick punch." The pole drops till it's level with Desmond's fist, he hits the wooden pole and sends it flying with the enough force to shatter 150 cinder blocks. "Just leave me alone." He sighed.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 24, 2010)

*Phoenix Pirates*

Gatrom was still a little annoyed that he had tied with Dean. He had been fighting in hand to hand combat for years upon years and knew more about martial arts than most would learn if the dedicated their entire lives to it. But, even with all that, and a devil fruit to boot, he wasn't sure if he could have won the fight had it kept going. Dean really had the terrain advantage especially when he made that rope web thing. That was pretty cool.



> ]"Welcome to the team Dean!" she told him with a smirk, and slapped him on the back. "Since you're the newbie, you'll be Gatrom's subordinut."



"Subordinate..." Amelia corrected her younger sister. [/QUOTE]

"Haha, finally giving me some athority Rose? Alright that's fine. Ok probie, the sea is rough! And to survive on the sea, you need disipline. To gain this disipline I will give you a task on the ship. Your job is... to keep Rose from trying to swim. It's a tough job but someone's gotta do it." Gatrom said with a slight chuckle.



> Before Rose could reply that was exactly what she had said, loud gunshots cracked the air, followed by shouting. Judging by the sounds of the commotion it was nearby, and getting closer. Amelia quickly strung her bow the moment the first gunshot rang out.
> 
> Suddenly an unusually tall teenager came crashing past them. He was being pursued by a large squad of Marines. Everything after that happened very quickly and the Marines accused the boy of stealing. The Marines took aim with their rifles, and fired indiscriminately at them. Before the bullets could hit the boy jumped in their way. Amelia's eyes widened as a suit of armor appeared over his body in literally the blink of an eye, even faster then her archers eyes could see. The bullets clanged of his armor and ricocheted away.



Gatrom just sighed. Just one fight after another. Fight he fought Amelia on his own ship, and then he fought Rose in the arena. Then he fought that gigantic marine that ended up kicking his ass... and finally he fought a whole town full of villagers armed with a random assortment of weapons and one random assassin in the jungle that swings around the trees. And now they had to go and fight MORE marines?

"Jeez I know I signed up so that I could test my strength some more and get into some good fights, but this is ridiculous. I better get a pay raise." Gatrom said as he charged the large group of marines.

Gatrom rushed forward jumping into the air and pinning a Marine's head between his two legs. He then twisted his body, and sent to marine crashing to the ground. As he and the marine were on the ground, both of his legs shot out landing two direct blows to the two surrounding marines.

"That's three for me Rose. And I'm just getting started. See if you can keep up." Gatrom said playfully.

As Gatrom rose back to his feet, three marines charged at his position with swords drawn. Gatrom grabbed the first marine by his free wrist, twisting his behind his back. Then with a human meat sheild in front of him, he began to control his hostage's arm/sword and use it as a weapon against the other two. The first fell after a slash across the wrist stopped him from being able to grip his sword. The second was a bit more skilled but eventually fell to Gatrom due to being so hesitant about attacking a comrad. Finally, the hostage was incapicated by Gatrom. 

"Nevermind, make that six." Gatrom said updating Rose again.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 24, 2010)

Aaron vs Doria

The navigator continues to fire off blasts of ink at the downed fishmen, shuriken, arrows, spears, anything he can think of. As the round pink pirate stumbles up, smacking the attacks down as they come, "ENOUGH!" he shouts stomping his foot, creating a giant hole in the ground.

"I've had enough playing around with you four eyes!" he says dashing forward and ramming his fist into Aaron's stomach. He then raises his two large fists above him and slams him into the ground as he stands there bent over in pain.

"Your a weak little worthless pieca' shit!" he says repeatedly stomping his foot on top of his downed body, "You couldn't even get a scratch on me, This! Whole! Time!" he says, increasng the intensity of his stomps as he speaks.

He picks the bloody navigator up by his collar, "Just join your captain in hell..." he says cocking back his fist. *Cough* Aaron coughs something out and it splatters in Doria's eyes.

"Gah! What the hell! So desperate that your spitting blood in my eyes?!" Aaron slides out of his grip, "That's not blood..." he says whipping ink from the side of his mouth.

"It's a shame you won't be able to see this..." he says raising his arms, "It'll be quite the show." Doria stumbles around blinded, "What're you talking about...?" 

"You know all those ink attacks that you've been swatting down like nothing...?" flashes of Doria smacking all of Aaron's attacks down flash through his mind, "What about it! Yea your attacks are weak, so what!"

"I wasn't trying to hurt you," he says adjusting his cracked glasses as all of the ink forms around him, "I was just building up enough ink to do this..." Doria finally manages to free his eyes and they open to see a massive dragon of ink around the navigator.

"Ink Beast: Dragon," he then pulls out a pen and tosses it into the beast's mouth. With a wave of his hand the dragon strikes the fishmen, hitting him like a ton of bricks and flying into the air with him in it's mouth, "Grr...Hah! This'll never finish me off! Never!" he shouts while the dragon crashes him into building after building.

"Fine, lets give you a little extra kick then," he says controlling the dragon and making it fly high into the sky, "W-what's going on here!" Aaron shakes his head, "Your end," he clenches his fist and the pen within the dragon explodes from it's mouth making a massive flamethrower of ink, blasting Doria with extreme force. He crashes through several buildings and finally reaches the floor in a daze.

"And just for good measure," the dragon dives from it's position in the sky and crashes into the downed pirate, "Victory for four eyes it seems..."

*Aboard The Lady*

Kaito gets up from his seat, "Lovely seat commander, but I'll pass on the pizza..." he says turning around and heading below deck.

"And if you think I'm rooming with that bafoon you're sadly mistaken," he finds a room and makes his way into it. There are two fodder currently sitting in it. They look at the Lt. with confusion, *"Get out."*

After the stern order the two jet out the door and off to who knows where. Kaito closes the door and tosses the chest on the floor and his bag on the bed. He unlocks the chest with his key and takes a look at the single Devil Fruit that resides in the seastone laced box, "I'll be adding to that collection..." he says before closing it.

He then reaches into his bag and pulls out a red gauntlet. He slips it on his hand and then pulls out a necklace with a red gem on the end of it. He slips it around his neck and holds onto it tightly, "And these two will make adding to my _other_ collection much easier..." he says referring to his list of Devil Fruit users and pirates that he has sent to Davy Jone's Locker.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 24, 2010)

*Somewhere...*
Tengu stood heroically on the railing of the massive Super Buster Call Warship. He unsheathed his crimson steel buster sword form his back and pointed it forward. The tip of the man sized blade glittered like fire under the sunshine.

*"TO MARIEJOIS!!! FOR RICHES AND FOR RUIN!!!" * he exclaimed in a deep and powerful voice that reverberated all across the ship. 

*"WRONG WAY!!!"* everyone on deck shouted in unison, pointing out the fact that he was standing at the rear of the boat, instead of the front. 

Tengu shoulders slumped with disappointment and he sighed inwardly. "Man can't even make a decent entrance..." he muttered bitterly. 

Betty grabbed him by the hand and directed him towards the front of the boat. "C'mon hero...take two," she chided him. 
_
Closeby..._
Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong sat by the edge of a small pool located by the shoreline. He had his pants legs rolled up to his knees and seemed quite comfortable as he swung a fishing pole and cast a line into the pool. Suddenly Archer felt a tingling in his brain, followed by a familiar tone that came out of his mouth.  

*BERU! BERU! BERU!* 

Archer's eyes glowed bright indigo. "Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong isn't here right now can I take message..." he said in an old ladies voice. 
*
"ARCHER STOP PLAYING, I KNOW IT'S YOU!!" *

Archer rolled his eyes and cleared his throat. "Ah Beverly-chan how are you this lovely da-"

*"Is Tengu on his way or what? And what about that Gunslinger whore?"* the voice cut him off. 

"Yes Tengu-san just headed out now. Annie-chan should be leaving anytime soon," he responded. Though he was more paying attention to the fish that was slowly wandering in close proximity to his fishing line. 

*"And what are you doing? You better not be late yourself!" *

"Eh, I'm busy right now investigating an official matter," Archer responded. 

The voice on the other end sighed. *"Yeah right...an official matter. That means you're either fishing, hitting on some girl half your age, or sleeping.  Archer don't you ever get tired of a being a fuck up?"* 

"I'm very comfortable where I am actually. How about you?" Archer responded without hesitation. He smiled as he felt a pull on the line. 

*"Oh I'm doing just fine. I'm not pushing 50, I haven't turned into a burnout, I don't have two nieces who are Pirates, and I'm still taken seriously. You have such powerful Devi Fruit and you don't even bother to master it."*

"I'm not interested in power or promotions," Archer replied coldly. His eyes glowed even brighter for a second, and suddenly static began to interfere with the signal. "Oops...bzzz...I'm losing you...bzzz....call you back!" He abruptly cut off the connection and focused on reeling in the fish caught on his line. He'd probably cook the fish and then take a nap afterwards. 
*
Mariejois...*
Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens slammed her right fist over the den den mushi in anger. "Bastard!" she shouted. Unlike that fool Archer she actually took her job seriously. With all the Shichibukai arriving at the city there was no time for mistakes. 

Her bright green eyes suddenly flared like emerald fire. She waved her right hand and a large walk in mirror materialized out of thin air. Time to see another of those wretched Shichibukai she thought to herself, and walked through the mirror.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 24, 2010)

*Gorilla Island, with the Phoenix Pirates and Land Zend
*
Land was about to engage the marines when he heard one of the people behind him talk. She suddenly jumped over him and and slammed her hands into the chests of two marines, from the angle he stood at it seemed like some sort of martial arts until there was an explosion of sorts and the men were sent flying. Land looked at the girl his eyes wide with amazement, which no one could see because his face was covered by his helmet.

"Let's kick their asses!" the girl told her friends 

She turned and looked at Land with a smile on her face

"What's your name?" she asked him with a smile
"Land" he said returning her smile
"Sorry to get you guys into this" he said aloud for everyone to hear

Suddenly a humongous beast of a marine ran forward swinging a huge spiked mace. Both Land and Rose easily dodged the attack. The armor Land was wearing seemed to change as he dodged to the side as the head of the mace slammed into the ground.

"This guy is mine" he said loudly

Land squared off with the huge marine carrying the mace, he looked through the visor of his helmet and their eyes met. The large man charged at him with a roar he could easily read the path of the weapon. Something that big would only be able to be swung horizontally or vertically. He judged it correctly and turned to the side and slammed the butt of the bisento into the man's face there was a grunt but he didn't seem to affected by it. 

"I'll be taking this" Land said 

The bisento seemingly magically disappeared from his hand without a trace and he grabbed onto the mace with both hands and planted his boot in the marine's groin. He tore the mace out of the man's grasp then hit him with an armored boot to his face as the man dropped to the ground. His fruit seemed to have a few rules for him to add something to his armory he needed to be firmly gripping it with both hands and no one else could be touching it. Once something was added to his armory though he could add or remove the weapon at his will from anywhere in a 12 foot radius around him.

"This has a pretty good weight to it" Land said testing the weapon

He charged into a group of marines and swung the humongous mace clearing out four marines at once.

"I like this!!!" he shouted in excitement

He looked around and realized the other guys were taking out marines just as fast as he was. They would have taken out an entire base of marines by the time they were done. He looked up to see a group of marines charging at him. He raised the mace over his head and slammed it down onto the ground infront of him with all his strength an omnidirectional shock wave flew out from where the mace hit the ground and crack opened up causing two of the marines to fall in. He spun the mace around with one hand and suddenly it disappeared and a sword and shield appeared in his hands just in time to block a flurry of bullets.

"Guns are so cheap" he said angrily


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 24, 2010)

*Aboard The Dark Justice IV
*
Zagrov stood waiting for Zell to attack him he had a huge smile on his face it was almost maniacal. Just as they were about to move Arkins stopped the fight, they walked back over to the bleachers the chains on Zagrov's body chinking as they walked. 

"*That's a pretty nice punch*" Zagrov said to Zell with a smile on his face, he tasted blood in his mouth. It had been a while since someone hit him that hard, Kashu walked over to him and he looked down at her.

"Who are you calling a monkey" she said in a serious tone
"You owe me for that" she said her white eyes flashing dangerously

Arkins began speaking before he could reply

"Lt. Smirnov, you will be my second in command. Ensign Dylandy you will report directly to Smirnov and head up the special combat division. Ensign Clyde will answer to you." Arkins said in his monotone voice

Zagrov nodded, he wasn't too excited about being in charge of anything. He would follow the orders given to him though, doing that wasn't too different from the position he held before getting the call to join TFAJ. He looked over at Zell and nodded at him. The man was strong and he was sure that Bonnie and Zell wouldn't need much baby sitting. Arkins began to talk again, that quickly snapped him back to reality.

"Recruit Rakk, you will head up the assassination and infiltration division, and..." he gestured towards Devon 
"Gold Roger's rival over there will be your direct subordinate."

Kashu frowned as she looked at Devon, she would need to do a lot of work with him to make him any good at assassination or infiltration. She liked things like that and did both of those things instinctively. Zagrov stood up his chains chinking together. 

"*It's a honor and pleasure to work with all of you*" Zagrov said in his deep booming voice
"*I will do my best to take the special combat division to the next level*" Zagrov said

Kashu nodded at looked at Arkins, she's look through the crew and find a few more people she could train so that Devon wasn't the only person she had to work with. She was trying to figure a way to not have him do anything at all. 

"*When do we get started on our next mission?*" Zagrov asked Arkins

He was trying to figure out how to get the special combat division a little more ready than they were before they saw battle.


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 24, 2010)

Devon was lying down, pretending to be asleep, when Arkins announced that he would be under Kashu's command.  Devon groaned and got to his feet.  His head was still pounding from the beating Kashu gave him, but at least now it was bearable.  "I'll show them," Devon though to himself.  "I'll prove myself on our first mission, and then I'll be the one in charge of that division," he thought to himself.  

Devon headed over to Kashu.  He resisted the temptation to hit her on the back of her head when she wasn't looking. Instead he simply tapped her to get her attention.  "Any orders for me, Bone Girl?" Devon asked sarcastically.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 24, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Desmond flipped in the air and landed on his feet. "Dear me no." He brushed off his shirt. "You got my shirt dirty. Shame, i liked this shirt." He rubbed his stomach. "That hurt a bit as well." He sighed. "Right, Well then, give me a second." He walked over to one of the trees and eyed it a bit. "Yes, this is good." He kicked the base of the tree and snapped it. "Right." Taking a quick look over it, he busted off the excess limbs, then his hands began to carve away at the hunk of wood.
> 
> The finished product is done in mere moments and it "I do my best work in crowded environments." He spun the totem pole around and dashes towards Baka. "One hundred fifty brick punch." The pole drops till it's level with Desmond's fist, he hits the wooden pole and sends it flying with the enough force to shatter 150 cinder blocks. "Just leave me alone." He sighed.



Before Baka knew what happened, the squirly man had run over to the group of trees and created a large pole out of one of the trees. The pole was then sent hurtling at him with tremendos speed. Baka was not quick enough to dodge the coming projectile and was hit in the side of his stomach. However, the pole was sent with such force that even a glancing blow was enough to send the half-giant to the ground.

*"Been long time since anyone knocked Baka down. Baka can use wood too though."* Baka said as he stood to his feet. The carpenter had given him an idea. Quickly he ran over to where the trees were at and went to the largest one that was left. Grabbing it around the base, he lifted and popped the tree out of the ground by it's roots. Hefting it on his shoulder he walked towards his oponent. *"Baka's stick is bigger than yours."* He said as he swung his new weapon at Desmond.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 24, 2010)

*Aboard The Dark Justice IV
*
Kashu was looking at Arkins waiting for him to respond when she noticed Devon getting to his feet. She could hear him walking toward her easily, when he tapped her on her shoulder she wasn't surprised. She had heard him coming a mile away.

"Any orders for me, Bone Girl?" Devon asked 

She turned to stare him with her cold bone while pupils

"Don't call me bone girl" she said
"Have some respect for the person that just allowed you to live" she said coldly
"When I want you to do something I'll tell you" she said shaking her head

It would be a chore working with him, she was already thinking of ways to have him transferred to one of the other groups. In the mean time she would comb through the marines onboard the ship and hand pick a few of them to train herself for spying and assassination missions. Not all the time did the marines want to do things with an iron fist. A knife in the back or poison was just as effective.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 25, 2010)

*A New Chapter Begins!*

*With the Hoax Pirates*
_The Apate_ continued its decent towards the ocean below at a modest speed. They were almost down which was a relief for almost everyone. On top of that, all of the Hoax Pirates still sustained heavy wounds from their battles. None of them have had proper medical attention basically since their adventure began and it was beginning to effect them. They'd need to add a doctor to the crew *immediately.*

Down below there was an island in the vicinity......and _The Apate_ was headed directly for it in an unexpected crash course. Robbie was the first to notice it as he flew back up towards the deck of the ship. 

"Uhh, we have a problem." Robbie said towards Feroy. "Take a look over the side of the ship."

Feroy rushed to the side of the ship to see an island was directly under the ship. "Shit!" Feroy said as he looked in horror below. "Robbie! Alex! Flew up there and see if you can redirect the position of the sky fish!" Feroy ordered.

However, there was no need to do this because the sky fish was beginning to lose air and after a while, it shrunk, leaving _The Apate_ to plunge down onto the beach below. Luckily, they weren't too far from it.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 25, 2010)

*The Holy Land: Mariejois*
A large Marine buster call ship docked at the royal docks of Mariejois. A plank was drawn from the ship and both Vice Admiral Rago and Darver descended from it. The two walked down the path that lead to the entrance to the holy land.

"Arriving to Mariejois from the Grand Line! 'Royal Shichibukai' Darver Grenguo! Former bounty: 220,000,000 beri"​
A voice rang out, alerting who had arrived to the Holy Land. Darver simply continued to walk as if he didn't hear a thing.

"Accompanied by Marine HQ Vice Admiral Rago!"​
Vice Admiral Rago waved his hand at the Marines standing at the sides of the path saluting as if he was a hero. "Aye! Thank you! Thank you! No need for applause! BOO!" Rago said as he jumped at one of the marines and he nearly fainted.

"Aye! Just kidding! You guys need to get a backbone, jeez." Rago said as he and Darver entered the large palace that is Mariejois.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jun 26, 2010)

The force of the bullets were quickly breaking through Paine's shields, Logan noticed a barrel of gun powder by the soldiers and before Caius could stop him he tossed a lighter at them igniting an explosion. With the last of her strength Paine was able to protect herself from the blast and Caius used a pair of metal doors. 

"Unfucking believable." Caius said ripping off the left sleeve of her jacket. "JACK!" the women with the spiky silver hair had seemed to survive the blast as well. "It seemd those two got away. Jack I want you to send every PSICOM after them. And I want you to set up a meeting with the fleet admiral." Jack simply noded her head. "Anyone else who's not dead get up now." she ordered any living PSICOM

Elsewere, Logan is carring Paine by the dock with Nymphadora in Paine's boat with all three setting off.


----------



## Sholo (Jun 26, 2010)

*The Lady with Sasaki*

As Sasaki lay down in his bed in the quiet of his cabin on board the lady he thought about his crew as he finished the slice of pizza he'd grabbed before retiring to his cabin.  The introductions had been... interesting to say the least and Sasaki had some doubts as to how well this crew would function.  Still, while he saw some potential personality conflicts among the members of the crew, he could tell that if they could manage to get along, they'd be a force to be reckoned with and while everyone's personality might not mesh, they at least all believed in a sense of justice which they'd soon be imposing on pirates all over the grand line.

"Meh, whatever, I'm sure things will work themselves out one way or the other..." Sasaki said to himself after finishing his pizza before finally drifting off to sleep.


----------



## Franky (Jun 26, 2010)

*Chaos Mind Pirates*

Vissik brushed himself off as he looked over the piles of dead bodies he had just dessimated. "What weak monks... perhaps there is to be a stronger foe for me on my ship, what with all the rukus that seems to be exploding from within..."

With that, Vissik lept gracefully back onto his ship and watched bullets rip through the air like knives and crash into the floorboards of the ship. Chalcedony managed to dodge just perfectly, exactly what Vissik had come to expect of his crew. Vissik glanced at the man who had just earlier claimed himself as Lockon Barton, so Vissik decided for a chat with him.

Glancing back to Chalcedony, who had begun to let loose his Devil's Fruit, Vissik raised his voice with a powerful sense of command and shouted, "Chalcedony, please, cease this violence for but a moment... Why would we kill such a worthy proprietor of Chaos?"

Vissik watched as Chalcedony obeyed and set down the items in orbit, and came over to Vissik's side. Next Vissik himself cassually walked up to Barton, who seemed a tad confused, and extended his hand as a greeting. "Good day to you, man who has attacked my crew... please do explain yourself, before I myself must kill you~" Vissik exclaimed with a smile, looking into Barton's eyes and activating his Hypno Hypno no Mi on the unsuspecting fellow.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 26, 2010)

*Crimson Fist Pirates*

Derrick walks out on the front deck and stretches, "Oh it feels so good to be back in one of my red jackets," he says rubbing the red sleeves of his jacket. He then adjusts his sunglasses and takes a look at the island in the distance.

"It's some resort island," Vince says checking his navigation system, "Oh good, we seriously need some recovery time..." he says taking a look at the large island, "Though it seems like more of a party island than a resort island," he says as he observes the mass of lights and sounds coming from it.

"Sounds even better," Moab says with a grin, "Alright then, Jasmine, dock the ship," he takes another look at the island. He still had a lot on his mind and could use a break.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 26, 2010)

Pyro said:


> Before Baka knew what happened, the squirly man had run over to the group of trees and created a large pole out of one of the trees. The pole was then sent hurtling at him with tremendos speed. Baka was not quick enough to dodge the coming projectile and was hit in the side of his stomach. However, the pole was sent with such force that even a glancing blow was enough to send the half-giant to the ground.
> 
> *"Been long time since anyone knocked Baka down. Baka can use wood too though."* Baka said as he stood to his feet. The carpenter had given him an idea. Quickly he ran over to where the trees were at and went to the largest one that was left. Grabbing it around the base, he lifted and popped the tree out of the ground by it's roots. Hefting it on his shoulder he walked towards his oponent. *"Baka's stick is bigger than yours."* He said as he swung his new weapon at Desmond.



Desmond simply yawned. "Yes, Good for you. A twelve foot monkey has a bigger stick, but less intelligence." He shook his head. "Honestly, it's like giving a toddler a cannon, not very wise and generally ends in harming themselves and everyone around them." Desmond cracked his knuckles. "Alright, So you want to fight for real then." Desmond charges forward, Baka swings the tree down on him. "Beam breaker!" Desmond throws his punch upward's, breaking the tree as it comes down on him.

"Big Tree, Little brain." The architect leaps up and tries to kick Baka's chest, when the remaining lump of tree slammed into his side. Desmond flipped through the air and landed in a crouch, sliding across the ground. "Interesting." He held his side for a moment. "Nothing broken, only an annoying wound." He stood up and sighed. "Alright, It's time for something serious once more."  He rushed forward once more. "Bulldozer!" As Baka swings his club, Desmond leaps with both feet, his body begging to spin around as the two clash, the tree begins to splinter under Desmond's feet as he heads towards Baka.

"Hahaha! Silly man!" Baka throws a punch and knocks Desmond out of the air. "Once again, irritating wounds." He muttered. "Shall you try something different now that your tree is broken though? I'm curious."\



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Crimson Fist Pirates*
> 
> Derrick walks out on the front deck and stretches, "Oh  it feels so good to be back in one of my red jackets," he says  rubbing the red sleeves of his jacket. He then adjusts his sunglasses  and takes a look at the island in the distance.
> 
> ...



Jasmine sighed. "Yeah, fine whatever." She grumbled and made sure the ship was on it's way to the island. "I doubt pirates will be completely allowed here." Hachi commented, He was currently sitting on the railing of the ship with a fishing rod in hand. "Oi! Did you catch anything yet!?" Dante shouts. "No." Hachi ignored him. "Oi! What's up with you? You've been acting more like an ass now then ever!" He grumbled. "Get over it." Hachi looked down at the hook. "HEY! IT'S NOT MY DAMN FAULT WE COULDN'T GET SUPPLIES ON THAT ISLAND!!! IT WAS THOSE DAMN MARINES SO DON'T EVEN GO ABOUT BEING ALL PISS PANTS WHEN IT WASN'T ME YOU IDIOT SKUNK HEAD!"

Hachi just looked at the hook. "We'll get supplies at the next island then." He took in his fishing line and threw it down on the deck. "I'm going to my room." He said in a simple tone and walked off. "OI!!! DON'T IGNORE ME YOU BASTARD!! YOU.... you..... GAH I CAN'T EVEN INSULT HIM!!!" Dante grabbed what little hair he had and began to grumble and mumble to himself.

Katherine Vs Alana-

The two stand now, in a bleak area, the buildings around them are destroyed and both of their weapons are coated with a thin layer of blood. Their bodies are ravaged and their clothes are torn. The fight has taken a large toll on both of them. "Ngh..." Katherine falls to the ground in a huff. "This fight.... Is over..." Alana states in a dry voice.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 26, 2010)

-With Joshua Feist-
He sat imprisoned on a ship he didn't know the name of, captured by a crew he didn't know the name of, on an island he didn't know the name of, and from the sound of things, a bunch of people fighting, none of them he knew the names of.
It wasn't a great prison. All they really did was tie up his hands and toss him into a small, locked room. He could have escaped at anytime, but he really didn't see the point before now. However right this second, he realized that boredom really sucks. So right then he decided to escape.
He broke the rope binding his hands simply by using brute strength and tearing them apart. He then untied his legs, then went on to knock the locked door down. Aster that he just causally meandered off the ship, onto the island he didn't know the name of.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 27, 2010)

*The Catastrophe/Lockon Barton
*

Barton could do nothing more than to look in disbelief as his bullets and the floor panels orbited Chalcedony as if he were some kind of tiny planet. This guy was the absolute worse match up he could have gotten. How the hell was he going to shoot Chalcedony if he could just make the bullet orbit around him.  Soon enough it was the dead bodies that had collected on the ground as well as the weapons of the dead combatant got added to the orbit. Barton couldn?t believe how unlucky he was to get a guy like this as his opponent.

"Chalcedony, please, cease this violence for but a moment... Why would we kill such a worthy proprietor of Chaos?"

Barton was confused as the orbit man put everything down and stood down. This other man had to be something to just make the punk gentleman back down so quickly. The man approached him unthreateningly and introduced himself.

"Good day to you, man who has attacked my crew... please do explain yourself, before I myself must kill you~" Vissik exclaimed with a smile, looking into Barton's eyes and activating his Hypno Hypno no Mi on the unsuspecting fellow.

?It?s pretty simple if I do say so myself. I get paid by my captain to lend my expertise in the various acts of piracy. This would be one such act of piracy as we were in the process of robbing your ship but you gentleman rudely got in my way. The funny part is that I really was going to just pick you all off with my rifle but where?s the fun in that. Anyway if you don?t really mind I?ll just be on my way and leave you two to it.? Lockon started to back away from the Vissik and Chalcedony but they both shot him menacing glares that stopped him their tracks.

?Come on now no hard feelings. I took out some fodder pirates, they wouldn?t even be fit to polish my guns. I?ll just be on my way, I?m not the captain so why go down with the rest of the ship.Hahahaha, I?ll just be on my way now??


----------



## Franky (Jun 27, 2010)

SoulTaker540 said:


> *The Catastrophe/Lockon Barton
> *
> 
> Barton could do nothing more than to look in disbelief as his bullets and the floor panels orbited Chalcedony as if he were some kind of tiny planet. This guy was the absolute worse match up he could have gotten. How the hell was he going to shoot Chalcedony if he could just make the bullet orbit around him.  Soon enough it was the dead bodies that had collected on the ground as well as the weapons of the dead combatant got added to the orbit. Barton couldn?t believe how unlucky he was to get a guy like this as his opponent.
> ...



"My my... you truely are an unruly sort of man... you said you'd killed _fodder_? Hm?" Vissik inquired with a glint of disagreement, "My friend, no matter how strong, my crew is still my crew, and my crew is my family out on this big blue sea you see... And I don't really think I can forgive you for killing them..."

Vissik glared down Barton, one hand on his saber and the other holding up his cane-gun to the unsuspecting man, who had no idea what that cane was going to do. Barton had best do something, and fast, before Vissik truly had to avenge his fallen comrads. Vissik laughed a bit inside himself as he saw a bead of sweat drop from Barton's face.

"Have I given you a bit of a scare yet? Oh, in that case, don't fret, I'm not going to kill you, in fact, I have far better plans... Why don't you join my crew to replace that hole in my heart you shot with those guns of yours... I suppose your skills can make up for the lack of men you've created... So how about it? I mean, come now, I could kill you on the spot, have Chalcedony here do it, or you could simply come with us and push chaos onto the world, under my wings of protection... pretty reasonable, eh? Vissik smiled slightly behind his scarf, lowering his cane and twirling it once before leaning on it, looking Barton in the eye with an unwavering glare of confidence.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 27, 2010)

*Estervina*

As the action soon began to die down, she noticed her captain had returned to the ship. Vissik and Chalcedony were speaking to the other gunslinger who had invaded the ship. He began to take a step back as if to retreat. Chalcedony and Vissik's faces both showed a cold glare when he moved.

_He must be trying to run away. Hmm... He won't be able to move so quickly..._ She wove her hands over a few dead corpses and summoned up their pooling blood. She ran forward, quickly and quietly, behind the intruder. The blood she had ran up his feet; twirling and binding him to the spot. She put a hand on his shoulder and whispered in his ear.

"Don't run out when someone is speaking to you, it's quite rude."


----------



## Franky (Jun 27, 2010)

Miss Fortune said:


> *Estervina*
> 
> As the action soon began to die down, she noticed her captain had returned to the ship. Vissik and Chalcedony were speaking to the other gunslinger who had invaded the ship. He began to take a step back as if to retreat. Chalcedony and Vissik's faces both showed a cold glare when he moved.
> 
> ...



"Haha, welcome to the party, m'lady," Vissik said, noticing Estervina behind Barton, "Now Barton, about my offer... isn't the answer obvious now that you've been bound to that spot? Death, or join my family and create Chaos around the world!"

Vissik had now raised his arms to the sky and begun laughing before placing a hand on his head and returning to his lax state, once more staring down Barton, who was now obviously stressing out over what to do. Vissik could guess that his thoughts were a little something like this: _"What do I do... do I run? No... I can't break this blach-red stuff on my legs... and if I run, that Chalcedony man will just orbit me... but if I refuse and stay then Vissik will kill me himself... what do I do?"_ With the guessture that he was thinking something along those lines, Vissik decided to reassure him.

"If I must, than let me prove myself to you... you see, I have already looked into your eyes, and have therefore cast my Devil's Fruit, the Hypno Hypno no Mi, on you... and can therefore control your senses... Here's an example... and with that said, in the eyes of Barton, he was suddenly encircled by Vissiks, "The perfect illusion, my friend!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 27, 2010)

Roy vs Radon

The toad man crashes down from the sky, piercing the downed samurai right in the shoulder. He grits his teeth in pain, a look of anguish on his face, "Oh you look even uglier than usual with that face," he says twisting the blade around, causing even more pain.

"Get...THE HELL OFF OF ME!" he rolls back, slamming his foot into the pirate and sending him sliding backwards. He rips the blade out of his shoulder just before flying back.

"Fury Frenzy!" he dashes forward, getting in close to Radon before he can react. he slams the hilt of his blade into his chin and while he's suprised he begins slashing his chest up and down, up and down, over and over again. 

Radon leaps back, his chest covered in cuts and blood, "You little shit..." Roy, breathing heavily, grins, "Looks like it did it's job..." Radon rubs his chin, "You could have seriously damaged this master piece of mine!" 

He holds his blade out, "It looks live I've got no choice but to finish this before your little tricks cause it any more harm," he pulls back his blade, "Amphibious Cannon!" he swings forward, sending a giant blast of energy straight for the White Samurai.

It smacks into him like a ton of bricks and sends him crashing into the building, "Looks like that's that," he says detransforming and walking away, "Turn around...You pathetic excuse for a swordsmen," he turns to see Roy standing on top of one of the buildings, dripping in blood.

"That was a nice little trick, I've been working on one just like it," he pulls his blade back, eyes turning bright yellow, "Tell me what you think," with a quick swing forward a blast of yellow energy comes from his blade, "Elated Cannon!"

"It's even bigger than my attack..." he says nervously as it comes straight for him, "Too late to dodge..." Roy grins, "It's over..."

The attack hits head on, creating a giant cloud of dust. Roy falls off the building from exhaustion, "Damn...That was harder than I thought..."

The cloud of dust clears and reveals a giant bull frog, "I'd get up if I were you," it fires it's tounge and it wraps right around Roy, "You see I have very limited motion in this form but it's great for defense," he says as he slams the Samurai into a building.

"By now I'm sure your entire crew has been destroyed along with that fool of a captain. Why don't you give up, this way your  body will look less destroyed at your funeral, and people may be able to bare having it be open cascet," he says flinging him into another building.

Suddenly he feels a cut on his tounge and he retracts it back into his mouth, "You idiot..." Radon transforms back into his hybrid point, blood gushing from his mouth, "I can't loose here..."

He slowly approaches Radon, a strange white aura surrounding him, "Hm?" he says curiously observing the aura, "I've got to become the world's strongest swordsmen..." in a flash he's right next to Radon, stabbing him in the side.

"To prove those fools on that island wrong," another flash and he's on the other side, slashing his shoulder, "And after that..."

He appears right in front of Radon, staring him down, his eyes a powerful white, "I'll have a battle with the New Pirate King to get to..." he says, blood dripping from where he had made his deal in blood.

Before Radon could even say a word a giant cut formed from his shoulder and across his chest. Blood spewed out and he fell to the floor. He swings his blade, whipping off the blood, "So if you don't mind I'll be going now...A lot to get to..." he says as the white aura vanishes and his eyes return to theur neutral gray.  He sheaths his blade and begins to limp towards the destroyed castle.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 27, 2010)

> Desmond simply yawned. "Yes, Good for you. A twelve foot monkey has a bigger stick, but less intelligence." He shook his head. "Honestly, it's like giving a toddler a cannon, not very wise and generally ends in harming themselves and everyone around them." Desmond cracked his knuckles. "Alright, So you want to fight for real then." Desmond charges forward, Baka swings the tree down on him. "Beam breaker!" Desmond throws his punch upward's, breaking the tree as it comes down on him.
> 
> "Big Tree, Little brain." The architect leaps up and tries to kick Baka's chest, when the remaining lump of tree slammed into his side. Desmond flipped through the air and landed in a crouch, sliding across the ground. "Interesting." He held his side for a moment. "Nothing broken, only an annoying wound." He stood up and sighed. "Alright, It's time for something serious once more."  He rushed forward once more. "Bulldozer!" As Baka swings his club, Desmond leaps with both feet, his body begging to spin around as the two clash, the tree begins to splinter under Desmond's feet as he heads towards Baka.
> 
> "Hahaha! Silly man!" Baka throws a punch and knocks Desmond out of the air. "Once again, irritating wounds." He muttered. "Shall you try something different now that your tree is broken though? I'm curious."\



Baka just looked as his new weapon had been destroyed by his opponent. However, he wasn't mad, nor was he sad. He was excited. Throughout his entire life living in the jungle he had grown up around animals. In the wilderness it was a fight to the death in an attempt to survive and Baka had triumphed over all of the creatures in the wild. So much so, that none would even pose a challange. Yet, here was a man that was worthy of Baka showing his real strength. 

Without a thought, he threw the now useless weapon aside and prepared another assault. Baka raised his hands into the air and brought both of his massive fists down as hard as he could. Desmond winced in pain as he jumped high into the air to avoid the blow. However, before he could react, Baka was in the air with him, latched on with both arms. Baka grinned as he looked at his opponent.* "Baka bomb." *Was all he said before the two began their decent. Baka spun himself and Desmond in the air multiple times as they neared the ground. And then, together they slammed into the ground with Desmond underneath Baka's massive bulk. 

A large cloud of dust rose due to the impact and the entire crowd waited to see if the famous carpenter would be able to stand after recieving such a massive blow.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2010)

Katherine Vs Alana- A few moments before Katherine Falls-

A surge of fire knocks Alana into a building. ?I can?t lose here?? Katherine huffs. ?N..nngh?? Alana grumbles and slowly stands back up. ?I see? So you want something better.? Alana pulls a rather large scythe from out of no where. ?What are you?? Katherine smirked. ?You?re reaper.? Alana charges forward and swings the blade, Katherine ducks and ignores the slash that appears in the building behind her. ?I?ll end you.? 

She spins her spear around and thrusts forward. ?Raging blaze!? A blast just barely bigger then Hells Inferno races the ground towards Alana, The woman merely slashes it out of the air with her scythe, the fire separating and flying off into the buildings behind her. However, As Alana looks onward she see?s a second blast coming up behind the first. ?Raging blaze, is a two part attack.? Katherine dashes forward, Alana slashes the blast again, more buildings begin to catch fire, Katherine swings her spear downward.

Alana blocks with the shaft of the scythe, the two leap back, Alana spins her scythe around and slashes at Katherine, Katherine ducks and sweeps at Alana?s legs. As the scythe flies over her head a building behind her is cut. Alana flips backward to avoid the attack, as she lands she swings the scythe down, Katherine rolls out of the way and propels herself forward, spear outstretched. 

Alana turns to the side, dragging her scythe upward to try and cut Katherine. The ex-marine quickly maneuvers her spear and blocks the attack. She then jumps and kicks Alana?s arm and spins her body, breaking the weapon from its master and causing it to spin around. Katherine grabs the scythe and strikes out at the woman, but Alana grips Katherine?s arm, ripping away the scythe as she turns the wrist. The fabric of her shirt ripping as Alana twists her arm, Katherine quickly pulls back. Alana swings the scythe down and she rolls out of the way.

Katherine spins her spear around and thrusts forward twice in an instant. ?Burning Salamander!? The cal echoes as the ball of flame forms, much bigger then the last and more violent. Alana slices it in half but the ball turns into a wall of flame on either side. The buildings nearly destroyed as it rips through the small area. ?I suppose I?ll need to get serious now.? Alana grips the scythe hard. ?Whirlwind Destructor!? She spins around, one simple slash. Katherine ducks but the area around them explodes outward, the flames are put out but the buildings are destroyed. 

Simple shops, ample supplies, but destroyed by these woman. The fire weakening the structures and the power of Alana?s slash cutting through them causing the collapse. How could either of these women end this fight? Both are far from each other now, each taking a defensive leap backward. Katherine spins her spear around, Alana spins her scythe. They dash forward, in an instant, they lash out and stand behind each other. Katherine drops to the ground first, her body exhausted. 

?It looks like it?s over.? Alana comments, looking down, she can see a deep gash in her stomach. The blood leaks out to the ground and she drops down. Katherine huffs, smirking as she looks over to Alana?s body. ?There was never any hope for you?? She sighs a deep sigh and closes her eyes. She can?t stand right now, Alana?s blade cut through her thighs.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2010)

Pyro said:


> Baka just looked as his new weapon had been destroyed by his opponent. However, he wasn't mad, nor was he sad. He was excited. Throughout his entire life living in the jungle he had grown up around animals. In the wilderness it was a fight to the death in an attempt to survive and Baka had triumphed over all of the creatures in the wild. So much so, that none would even pose a challange. Yet, here was a man that was worthy of Baka showing his real strength.
> 
> Without a thought, he threw the now useless weapon aside and prepared another assault. Baka raised his hands into the air and brought both of his massive fists down as hard as he could. Desmond winced in pain as he jumped high into the air to avoid the blow. However, before he could react, Baka was in the air with him, latched on with both arms. Baka grinned as he looked at his opponent.* "Baka bomb." *Was all he said before the two began their decent. Baka spun himself and Desmond in the air multiple times as they neared the ground. And then, together they slammed into the ground with Desmond underneath Baka's massive bulk.
> 
> A large cloud of dust rose due to the impact and the entire crowd waited to see if the famous carpenter would be able to stand after recieving such a massive blow.



"Nngh...." Desmond Slowly tried to stand up, Baka still on top of him. "Remove yourself." He grumbled as he threw the beast off himself. He huffed, and realized something. The money was not worth this, there were far easier methods to obtain cash that did not involve being touched by an ape man. "I forfeit. The monkey beast has violated my pride with his stench and his lack of intelligence. To go any further would simply be an insult to intelligent beings everywhere." He brushed himself off, limping towards the exit. His body hurt, he was slightly annoyed that the ape was rather unharmed. But he didn't care, Desmond was through with the annoying fight and was going to make sure he got a nice bit of alcohol in him before enjoying another delicious free meal.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 27, 2010)

-With Machine Head-
Well that's certainly an anti-climatic turn of events. However it's in the past now. Aside, anyone who can make a chair this comfortable has the right to forfeit. Baka advances to the final round where he will fight Kinryuu. Have a good final round and remember, the more you two beat the shit out of each other, the more the crowd is entertained!


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 27, 2010)

*Mariejois*
Darver entered the conference room where the Shichibukai meetings are usually held. No one was currently there save for a couple of Vice Admirals. They gave Darver a stale look as he entered the room with Vice Admiral Rago. Even though Darver was now a Shichibukai, it was still pretty dangerous having a formal criminal such as himself in the Holy Land. Ten years ago this man sought to destroy the entire World Government and disrupt the World Balance. Now he was a loyal dog towards the Government and obeyed their every command without so much as a fuss.

Darver took his seat without even looking at the other Vice Admirals. Rago waved at them as if he hasn't seen them in 50 years and then turned back towards Darver. "Aye! Your other friends should be arriving soon enough! Have fun!" Rago said as he left the room. He knew very well the other Shichibukai weren't friends, far from it. All of them despised each other.

A couple of floors up in the office of Admiral Aihato, news came to her that the Shichibukai were starting to arrive. Darver, of course, arrived first, as usual. A Lt. was standing in her office reporting to her.

"So the scum have started arriving. Make proper preparations for what is to go down today! It's already dangerous enough that we're having 7 accursed pirates in the Holy Land, but now we're holding a tournament for them. I'm starting to question Meiji-sans sanity." Aihato as she folded her hands across her desk.

"It's crucial that all three of us Admirals are in attendance for the event today. If these Shichibukai so happened to rebel the Holy Land could be in danger."

"And make sure that slacker Kurokarasu is on his way back!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 27, 2010)

*Mariejois*

A small red object can be seen flying towards the Holy Land at great speeds. As it approaches it becomes appears to be some form of motorcycle, that can hover and ride along the ocean. It comes to a screeching halt and a man in a red jacket and red pants removes his goggles from his eyes and lets them rest around his neck.

"Where is that idiot..." the young man says looking off into the distance, "If he got lost-" but he stops as he sees a large object coming straight for them, "About time," he says scratching his head.

A giant...turtle with what looks like a fortress on it's back approaches. As it comes to a stop in front of the red clad man a tall and tan man with long hair leaps from the beast and lands in front of him, "Who said you could use my text color?" the turtle rider asks.

"Just shut up and lets go..." he says tapping a button that creates a forcefield around his motorcycle, "I'll have you know I've been using this color for over 10 years now!" he continues to complain as he follows the man into the Holy Land.

"Arriving to Mariejois from the Grand Line! 'Royal Shichibukai' Kent! Former bounty...Uh we're not too sure!"​
Kent look around confused for a moment, "The hell...? That's new." 

"Accompanied by Marine HQ Vice Admiral Vegapunk!"​The Vice Admiral simply continued his walk through the Holy Land, "I can't believe I got stuck with this shitty job...And with the dumbest of all of those fools..."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2010)

The Grimm Reaper-

The ship slowly makes it way towards Mariejois, the first time that Grimm would openly come to the holy land in person rather then sending his dream form. It was known near and far that Grimm was a viscous person, making him a Schikibukai was nearly as ridiculous as making Darver one. But Grimm was less loyal then Darver, everyone knew he was. But he did a few things right, he stopped the destruction of a marine base... kind of... he merely held off Akuma Rodgers and prevented the entire base from going under. Not much, but more then he had done before. 

The schikibukai left his crew and headed towards the meeting hall. Only Darver was there so far. That was just what Grimm needed, to be left alone with a man he truly despised, as they say, same types repel. "Greetings Darver, I haven't seen you in ages. It's been such a long time i question why we never got together more often. Would you enjoy some coffee?" He smirked. Grimm was truly a snake of a man and he knew if he was a mere snake, Darver was a damned anaconda. 

Dokeshi/Kurokarasu-

Both ships dock at the holy land, Kuro's ship dwarfing the regular pirates and a few marine vessels. His war ship was special, kind of. He made a special cannon to launch his tar out of. Nice for capturing pirates out at see, tar rope... kind of annoying for most people. Fun for parties however. "Ah Seems we finally made it." Kuro stretched. "WE WOULD HAVE MADE IT SOONER IF YOU DIDN'T STOP AT THAT ISLAND ON THE WAY HERE!!!" Alexander shouts. "It was an exotic island, i wanted to see what the culture was like." "IT WAS A TOPLESS BEACH!!!" "Interesting culture..." Kuro nodded. "Such freedom."

Dokeshi rubbed his temples. "And they call me crazy." He sighed and leaped off the boat. Up ahead was what he wanted to see for a while. Schikibukai Darver and Grimm, he'd never met them personally, nor any of the schikibukai personally. He merely was assigned to schikibukai, came to the holy land and accepted the position. No one was there to really see him and it was sort of upsetting for his big show. Dokeshi shrugged, he'd been here before as a marine. But that was the past and they didn't know it. So he went into the meeting hall, ignoring the other two and sitting down. Darver and Grimm... Such interesting playthings.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 27, 2010)

*Mariejois*
More of the Shichibukai began to arrive. First it was Kent, someone Darver described as an oblivious fool. He was an idiot of the highest degree in Darver's opinion. Why the Marine HQ decided to make someone like him a Shichibukai was beyond his judgement.

Grimm came in next. He looked as vile as ever. He took his seat and shot Darver a look, "Greetings Darver, I haven't seen you in ages. It's been such a long time i question why we never got together more often. Would you enjoy some coffee?" Grimm said with a smirk.

Darver glared at his fellow Shichibukai member, "How dare you speak to me in such a casual manner, you zombie fool." Darver said simply without bating an eye. 

The next to walk in was Dokeshi. Darver never met him before, but he heard of this man and his sick ways of "fun". He shot him a glare and left it at that.

Admiral Aihato walked outside to the entrance of the Holy Land. She crossed her arms and tapped her foot as Admiral Kurokarasu approached.

"You. Are. *Late*." She said.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Jun 27, 2010)

*Juncho*

Lance sat in his room above the dock master's office, he sat at the small table furiously scribbling in a small book. The scratching noise seemed to bounce off the walls. "What am I waiting for?" he asked himself. He'd been on this island for a long time, the longest he'd even spent before moving on. He worked with the dock master to keep trouble off the docks. The dock master didn't stop pirates from docking because the majority of them paid. The ones that didn't were few and far between in this part of the world. It was those that Lance met up with mostly. He dealt with any trouble on the docks for the dock master and in return he had a place to live along with three square meals and was paid.

"I need to move on, I think I have enough money" he said aloud. There was a knocking at the door and an all too familiar face came through the door as it opened. "Lance boyo I need you" an old gruff voice said. "What is it this time?" Lance asked getting to his feet and walking over to the bed. "Seems sum pirates is in a lil scuffle, dem things get bigger and bigger and me docks get destroyed".

"I'll deal with it," Lance said as he lay down on the bed. "You know the drill old timer make sure nothing happens to my body." With that Lance rose out of his body and the there was a bright flash. He looked around and a wind blew kicking up dust, he was on the Astral Plane. He didn't like staying there too long unless he was training, there were dangers there. While he was strong enough to deal with some he still had to run away from others. "Astral Shift" Lance said the world flashing, he was in familiar surroundings again. He looked down at his body and saw the old man sitting on his chair with his pistol aimed at the door. He was currently invisible to the old man. He turned and floated off toward the docks. It didn't take long to find the source of the trouble a black ship with navy blue fixings. 

He landed on the dock and elected to walk up the gang way like a normal person so as to not alarm or give anything away. If one looked carefully they would he he wasn't normal, his form was slightly faded and his eyes glowed blue just a little bit. He stepped onto the deck and observed the situation, it was certainly bad for the one guy. It looked liked he'd gotten himself into a little hot water. "Hey all of you, please don't give trouble on the docks or I'll have to ask you to leave. Take your squabbles to the bar or somewhere else. Bottom line is I don't want you fighting on or near the docks." Lance said in a voice oozing with confidence. He knew he couldn't be hurt by any thing the could do as he stood.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2010)

Tricktype said:


> *Mariejois*
> More of the Shichibukai began to arrive. First it was Kent, someone Darver described as an oblivious fool. He was an idiot of the highest degree in Darver's opinion. Why the Marine HQ decided to make someone like him a Shichibukai was beyond his judgement.
> 
> Grimm came in next. He looked as vile as ever. He took his seat and shot Darver a look, "Greetings Darver, I haven't seen you in ages. It's been such a long time i question why we never got together more often. Would you enjoy some coffee?" Grimm said with a smirk.
> ...



"Ah? Am i?" Kuro rubbed the back of his head. "Sorry, i was hungry so i stopped at an island on the way here to get some food. It was quite delicious, i saved some if you want it." He reached into his body and pulled out a slightly tar soaked container. "If you wipe the tar off, it'll be fine... probably." He rubbed his chin. 

Inside however, Grimm merely shook his head at Darver. "I'm not a zombie man, I'm a dream man. There is quite the difference between resurrecting the dead and simply killing. I would think someone of YOUR backward would understand that simple concept Darver?" He smirked. "Oh, and i heard news that David, your old vice leader, is up to something? I wonder, What's it like to have that fool taking over where you left off? More so then that, from what i hear... He's using documents that you stole in order to advance his own group."


----------



## Franky (Jun 27, 2010)

Ice Dragon said:


> *Juncho*
> 
> Lance sat in his room above the dock master's office, he sat at the small table furiously scribbling in a small book. The scratching noise seemed to bounce off the walls. "What am I waiting for?" he asked himself. He'd been on this island for a long time, the longest he'd even spent before moving on. He worked with the dock master to keep trouble off the docks. The dock master didn't stop pirates from docking because the majority of them paid. The ones that didn't were few and far between in this part of the world. It was those that Lance met up with mostly. He dealt with any trouble on the docks for the dock master and in return he had a place to live along with three square meals and was paid.
> 
> ...



Vissik stared deeply at the new geust that had so confidently waltzed onto his ship. Letting Chalcedony and Estervina keep their gaze upon Barton, as to make sure he wasn't going anywhere, Vissik waltzed up to this new man without fear. Suddenly, a knife slid into his hand from his sleeve and he sliced across the man's chest. It struck, definately, but nothing happened. The image of the man did waver a bit though.

"Ah-ha! A spirit of sorts are you? Maybe an Astral form? Something along those lines..." Vissik keenly deduced, using the knowledge gained from his noble upbringing, "Either way, it seems I won't be able to inflict a physical wound on you... hmm... what about this then?"

Vissik lowered his glasses and looked straight into the man's eyes, activating his Hypno Hypno no Mi. "Astral, Spirit, Ghost, or anything, as long as I can see your pupils, you will be subdued by my Hypno Hypno no Mi!" Vissik said, straightening his stance and resuming his chatty banter, "Now that you are under my ability, explain yourself, lad! An ability so useful shant go to waste... first off, I am Vissik Foehn, captain of the Chaos Mind Pirates! This is towards you, too, Barton, as I have not properly introduced myself! And these two are my trusted crew, nay, my very family! Chalcedony and m'lady Estervina!" Vissik stated aloud, introducing his crew and himself, "Now then, what is your name, spirit-boy, and what do you intend by being here?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 27, 2010)

*With the Phoenix Pirates...*
"Land huh?" Rose muttered as the stranger told her his name. 

She instinctively ducked a sword swing from a Marine behind her and kicked him in the solar plexus, causing the Marine to double over and crumble like an unstable deck of cards.  All the while she observed Land fight with a curious expression. She had no clue how he was able to make weapons appear and disappear like that, but all in all it was pretty friggin' awesome she thought.

"He must be some kinda magician..." Rose mused aloud. She always wanted a Magician in her crew, right up there with a talking Gorilla, and a Robot that could shoot laserbeams out of its rear end. 

"That's three for me Rose. And I'm just getting started. See if you can keep up," Gatrom said playfully.

Rose chuckled at Gatrom's challenge. "Heh...don't write checks your caboose can't cash!" she retorted with a laugh. Rose pointed her palms at the ground and formed a translucent bubble. *POP!  * The bubble popped and sent her flying into the air over a crowd of six Marines. 

"HIYA!!" Rose waved at the Marines as she soared over their heads. The Marines opened fire with their rifles, sending a hail of bullets at her. Rose quickly surrounded her body with a giant bubble. The bullet's bounced off the flexible and elastic surface of the bubble and ricocheted away. * POP! * The bubble popped, propelling Rose towards the ground 

Rose landed in front of the Marines in a crouching position, and smirked at them devilishly. *"Bubble Bounce!"* She formed a bubble over the six Marines before they could react, trapping them inside of the sphere. 

"Hey what is this?!" one of the Marines yelled frantically, trying to break through the elastic bubble, but to no avail. 

"What goes up..."  Rose launched a powerful upwards kick at the bubble, rocketing it upwards towards the sky. The Marines inside the bubble screamed in sheer terror as the bubble soared for more then 500 feet in the air. 

"...must come down!" Rose finished. 

*POP! *

The bubble popped in midair and the distant figures of the Marines flew away like ragdolls towards different parts of the forest. Rose dusted off her hands with satisfaction as the rest of her crew finished off the remaining Marines. 

She turned towards Gatrom and smiled triumphantly, "HAH! I got..." Suddenly Rose realized that she had lost count of how many Marines she had just pulverized. She slowly counted with her fingers. 

"...a bajillion!" she cried. 

"That's not even a number!" Amelia called out, as she sent an explosive tipped arrow flying into the midst of three Marines. *BABOOM!* The metallic arrowhead exploded in a bright fireball that engulfed the Marines. 
_
Six years ago on Peach Island...
Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong walked along main street, carrying an eleven year old Rose over his right shoulder. The girl had a fresh shiner under her right eye, and bore the tell tale signs of a fight. She waved her tiny fists over her tall uncle's shoulders, exhorting him to put her down. 

"Put me down Uncle Archie...let me at 'em!! Let me at those crumbum bullies!" she yelled. 

"You already sent one of them to the hospital Rose," Archer said with a sigh. 

"He had it comin! Messin' with old man Dobbs like that. Someone's gotta teach 'em some manners!" Rose responded proudly.   

With one hand Archer lifted Rose from over his shoulder and held her in front of him by the collar of her shirt. He looked at her with disapproving eyes. Rose however stared back at him with an unrepentant face and crossed her arms stubbornly. "If I put you back down, will you calm yourself?" he asked. 

Rose thought it over. "Maybe..." 

"Why can't you be more like your sister Amy huh?" Archer asked her. 

"Amy's a great big sis, but she reads books and likes to build weird machines and stuff," Rose said with a shrug, as if such things were beyond her realm of interest. "I just want to have fun and do what I want....*when I want*!" 

"That's the Will of D talking," Archer muttered under his breath. 

"What?" 

"Nothing." _


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2010)

*Jax*

As the marines ran up and started firing, Jax had to stop himself from actually breathing a sigh of relief. All this standing around and talking had been boring him to tears. Here was something he could actually _do_.

One marine charged him, but Jax thrust his palm into the man's stomach. There was a flash of blue-white energy, and the man flew backwards, slamming into a tree. Jax grabbed the hilt of a spear and twisted it out of it's wielder's grip, impaling both the marine who had been using it and the man behind him with a single thrust. His foot connected with another marine's chin, sending him flying, and Jax clawed the air in front of him. With a simple murmur of "Claw," strips of energy flew through the air and cut the marine into three pieces as Jax switched his attention to the other marines around him. 

One charged him, but Jax leg swept him and slammed his foot into the back of the man's head as he fell. There was a disgusting crack of bone, and several shots rang out from the fallen man's comrades. Jax waved his hand and the the bullets began to glow before changing course and killed the very men who had fired the guns. Jax's arm swept up, and shock waves of force ran across the ground in front of him, sending marines flying. 

"That's three for me Rose. And I'm just getting started. See if you can keep up," Jax heard Gatrom say from somewhere to his right.

_A contest. Stupid. Takes the mind off your task. This isn't a game, they shouldn't treat it as such._ Jax narrowed his eyes and chopped the neck of the marine in front of him. The man's eyes rolled back into his head and he slumped to the ground, where Jax finished him off with a casual stomp to the chest. He picked up a fallen marine's pistol and fire it at several other marines, most of the time requiring several shots to finish off his targets. He was a decent shot, but a sniper he was not. 

Jax continued to kill his way through the crowd of marines, finally coming upon one was laying on the ground but wasn't dead. Jax frowned, nudging the man with is foot.

The marine nearly jumped, but that was all Jax needed to realize the man was still alive. He reached down and lifted the marine into the air by his throat, coming face to face with a boy that had to be a little younger than him.

The boy didn't appear to be injured, but was still shaking like he had. His face was splattered with blood, tears, and dirt, and he gasped for air before speaking.

"Please...please...I'm not a bad guy. I'm not even supposed to be in the marines. I just wanted to do something with my life! I didn't want to end up like my stupid dad! All he does is sit and drink...I had to get away! Sure I left Celia behind but once I save up enough money I'm gonna get her out of there."

Jax watched the boy impassively until he had finished talking. "How old are you?"

"15...just 15 man. I had to lie about my age just to get into the marines. I never thought it would be like this...I can't handle this..."

"By the time I was 15 I had already killed several hundred men just because someone said so. If you were not ready to handle the consequences, you should not have joined the marines."

"No! No! Please! If I don't get Celia out of there my dad will-"

Jax never heard the end of the sentence. Halfway through it devolved into gasps and wheezes as Jax's grip on the kid's throat tightened. "Celia will have to handle herself."


----------



## Ice Dragon (Jun 27, 2010)

*Juncho Docks
*
Lance stared into the man's eyes and the smile on his face disappeared. He seemed to be locked up somewhere inside his mind. He didn't know how to explain it. He couldn't stop himself from talking, "My name is Lance Casper, I work for the dock master here stopping fights that happen on his docks. I am really a wanderer, I don't really know why I've been on this Island so long. I think it's because I have been looking for someone worthy to travel with." He tried with all his might to stop himself. "_Shut up you blasted idiot!!!_" he screamed inside his head but he continued to talk. "I ate the Astral Astral no mi allowing me to leave my body and move around in a spirit form. My real body is..." He stopped talking and shook his head, he broke free of Vissik's power. He flew off into the air backwards away from the man, he kept moving backwards."That power must have a range, I need to get out of it" Lance thought.

He stopped and looked down at the scene from high above, he began to take notice of the ship. He remembered how Vissik had called the others his family. "I don't need a family, I just need money and myself" "You'll go on adventures in my place right?" a voice echoed in his head. Lance froze where he was, he had made a promise to Lily and he would keep it. He began to wonder why he suddenly thought about her. Maybe it was an omen of some sort, "Now that you've forced everything out of me, tell me something. What are your plans for the future?"


----------



## Pyro (Jun 27, 2010)

The Phoenix Pirates


Gatrom looked around as the number of marines began to dwindle. They began to start dropping like flies as soon as the battle started, but after they realized how strong the pirates they ran into were, many began to beat a quick retreat. That, combined with Rose's impressive display, left very few targets left. Gatrom did his best to simply incapacitate his victims, thinking that killing the fools was unnecessary, as did Rose and Amy when they could. However, it seemed as though Jax was not the same type of fighter. Blood was splattered all over his friend, and the lifeless bodies of his opponents lay strewn about him. Sure, Gatrom knew the need for killing, and if there was no other choice he wouldn't hesitate, but these were low level marines that hadn't been around long enough to become corrupt. Gatrom made a mental note to have a heart to heart with Jax later. 

Soon enough, the marines were more or less down, and the group was once again alone in the jungle. "Alright, so who are you? And why are were you being chased by almost a platoon of marines?" Gatrom asked adressing Land.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 27, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Ah? Am i?" Kuro rubbed the back of his head. "Sorry, i was hungry so i stopped at an island on the way here to get some food. It was quite delicious, i saved some if you want it." He reached into his body and pulled out a slightly tar soaked container. "If you wipe the tar off, it'll be fine... probably." He rubbed his chin.
> 
> Inside however, Grimm merely shook his head at Darver. "I'm not a zombie man, I'm a dream man. There is quite the difference between resurrecting the dead and simply killing. I would think someone of YOUR backward would understand that simple concept Darver?" He smirked. "Oh, and i heard news that David, your old vice leader, is up to something? I wonder, What's it like to have that fool taking over where you left off? More so then that, from what i hear... He's using documents that you stole in order to advance his own group."



Admiral Aihato gave Kurokarasu a look of utter disdain. _"Did he seriously just take a jar out of his nasty tar body and offer it to me?"_ She said to herself. Aihato took the jar out of Kurokarasu's hand and held it in her own. Suddenly sparks started to erupt from her hand and the jar exploded right before her and Kurokarasu. 

Vice Admiral Bricksman arrrpoached the two Admirals and saluted. "ADMIRAL AIHATO!!! HE'S LYING!!! ADMIRAL KUROKARASU MADE A STOP AT AN ISLAND FULL OF NUDE WOMEN!!!!" Vice Admiral Bricksman said pointing accusingly at Kurokarasu.

Kurokarasu was waving his hands in a "Don't say anything!" manner towards Bricksman. Admiral Aihato raised a brow towards her fellow Admiral.

"First, you're late. Then, you bring me food from an island full of *nude women?!"* She said as a red anger dot appeared on her forehead. "I should kill you dead!" 

Vice Admiral Bricksman was grinning deviously at Admiral Kurokarasu.

*Inside Mariejois*
Darver silently listened to Grimm talk about how David now took over what he started and how he has bigger and better plans and blah blah. Apparently, Grimm was trying to anger him.

Darver looked Grimm directly in the eyes with his void pupils, "I have no concern with what that idiot is doing. My loyalty lies with the World Government, not with the Makaosu or any other organization. He's a fool if he thinks he can topple the World Government. I learned the hard way. My goal shall be fulfilled through this organization."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2010)

Tricktype said:


> Admiral Aihato gave Kurokarasu a look of utter disdain. _"Did he seriously just take a jar out of his nasty tar body and offer it to me?"_ She said to herself. Aihato took the jar out of Kurokarasu's hand and held it in her own. Suddenly sparks started to erupt from her hand and the jar exploded right before her and Kurokarasu.
> 
> Vice Admiral Bricksman arrrpoached the two Admirals and saluted. "ADMIRAL AIHATO!!! HE'S LYING!!! ADMIRAL KUROKARASU MADE A STOP AT AN ISLAND FULL OF NUDE WOMEN!!!!" Vice Admiral Bricksman said pointing accusingly at Kurokarasu.
> 
> ...



"To be fair, they were merely expressing their true and utter freedom and new sense of justice. By not wearing their tops. They were not totally nude." He coughed. "Besides, isn't it wonderful to see such an island? with so much freedom? They are truly amazing and i was merely studying their justice system and lax laws as a means of furthering the marines own moral code. We have to take these people into consideration when running a world government you know." He nodded. 


> *Inside Mariejois*
> Darver silently listened to Grimm talk about how David now took over what he started and how he has bigger and better plans and blah blah. Apparently, Grimm was trying to anger him.
> 
> Darver looked Grimm directly in the eyes with his void pupils, "I have no concern with what that idiot is doing. My loyalty lies with the World Government, not with the Makaosu or any other organization. He's a fool if he thinks he can topple the World Government. I learned the hard way. My goal shall be fulfilled through this organization."



"That's a shame." Grimm put his feet up. "The once mighty Darver, man of freedom and leader of thousands. Now is content with being weakened by the very people he serves." Grim shook his head. "I wonder, just what kind of thoughts are going through your head? Should we reveal them?" His hand is engulfed in a cloud. "I'm rather good at bringing out peoples true intentions, maybe the government will want me to check you out. I've heard they aren't sure you're all there on this thing. Should we see how much you're lying?" He smiled a playful smile.


----------



## Franky (Jun 27, 2010)

Ice Dragon said:


> *Juncho Docks
> *
> Lance stared into the man's eyes and the smile on his face disappeared. He seemed to be locked up somewhere inside his mind. He didn't know how to explain it. He couldn't stop himself from talking, "My name is Lance Casper, I work for the dock master here stopping fights that happen on his docks. I am really a wanderer, I don't really know why I've been on this Island so long. I think it's because I have been looking for someone worthy to travel with." He tried with all his might to stop himself. "_Shut up you blasted idiot!!!_" he screamed inside his head but he continued to talk. "I ate the Astral Astral no mi allowing me to leave my body and move around in a spirit form. My real body is..." He stopped talking and shook his head, he broke free of Vissik's power. He flew off into the air backwards away from the man, he kept moving backwards."That power must have a range, I need to get out of it" Lance thought.
> 
> He stopped and looked down at the scene from high above, he began to take notice of the ship. He remembered how Vissik had called the others his family. "I don't need a family, I just need money and myself" "You'll go on adventures in my place right?" a voice echoed in his head. Lance froze where he was, he had made a promise to Lily and he would keep it. He began to wonder why he suddenly thought about her. Maybe it was an omen of some sort, "Now that you've forced everything out of me, tell me something. What are your plans for the future?"



"Haha! Young boy, what are you fighting? My power? No, I can't force you to tell me anything, I can only control your 5 senses, and nothing more... but, that was interesting, none the less~!" Vissik announced with unwavering calmness.

But, at heart, Vissik truly wondered himself, what was he planning? In truth, he didn't really know himself. So he answered honestly: "You know, I don't really have a goal... I guess, if I needed one, it would be that I want to create Chaos in the world until one day I can break the World Government for what they did to my father, and so I can find out what my Father meant when he told me that they were up to no good... Not a revolutionary, as I like Chaos and live the life of a pirate, but I do want to assist the revolution, possibly... Maybe... but my main goal is to push chaos wherever I go... and to see the world... I guess you could say I also want to form a crew with which to replace the family I've lost... A tad of a paradox when all combined, but that's basically it...

Vissik could see that something strange was going through the boy's head, and the line "someone worthy to travel with" appealed to Vissik. So he decided. "Lance Casper, was it? How would you like to join my crew and travel with me, creating Chaos under my wing of protection?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2010)

The Final Fight, Damien Vs Zero. 

 Damien stood in awe, Zero?s body has become a hulking figure, standing over six foot six and with muscles bulging in every direction. ?GAHAHAHAHAAH!!!? Zero chuckles and grins, He doesn?t care anymore, He?s opted to destroy Damien. The key is no longer important, the insults are no longer important. He?s forgone everything, focusing all his unnecessary functions into shocking and unrestrained power. ?So, you?ve finally just snapped huh?? Damien asked. ?Snapped!? Snapped? You impudent worm, I?ve become a god! I?ve become more powerful then ever! I?m above you! I?m above this town! I?m above this god forsaken island! I was generous in not destroying them out right and just taking the keys. Some lived, most died, its how the world is!? 

Damien grits his teeth and clenched his dice fist. ?The world is choices, each choice leading to an outcome, each outcome leading to another choice and so on and so fourth. The world keeps spinning; you are destroying the ?Choice? people make. You move forward and destroy the ?Outcomes? that could happen. You don?t give the option of running away, you turn life into nothingness. Freedom is freedom, the world is free! We make choices to go on and we do this because we are Free! The world is not merely a plaything for you! You are not above the laws of the world! Freedom is always there, there is always a choice, anyone who takes away that choice.?

​


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 27, 2010)

*Mariejois*
Admiral Aihato tapped her foot ever more harder as Kurokarasu attempted to explain how the island full of nude women expressed their freedom and how it could help the World Government in leading the world. 

"You know, Shiwo, I'm convinced that your brain was made of tar *BEFORE* you ate that devil fruit!" She said clearly expressing her anger. "It matters not, though. Fleet Admiral-san thinks you're perfectly capable, so that's all that matter I suppose. Now come on inside, the rest of these scum pirates should be arriving soon. Aihato said turning around and walking inside.

"And send word to Admiral Shirtohato that he must be present as well. I hope he isn't at home living his 'double' life. I'll have to numbskull de-ranked before he can blink." The female Admiral said rolling her eyes.

Inside, the air was becoming more heavy by the second. Grimm had just threatened to reveal Darver's intermost thoughts. However, Darver was unmoved.

"Do as you like, zombie. Nothing shall change. I already told you what my intentions are and that is to solely fulfill my duty as a 'Royal Shichibukai'. Though, I think your motives should be the question of the day." Darver said as he gazed upon Grimm.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 27, 2010)

Pyro said:


> The Phoenix Pirates
> Soon enough, the marines were more or less down, and the group was once again alone in the jungle. "Alright, so who are you? And why are were you being chased by almost a platoon of marines?" Gatrom asked adressing Land.



Land stood amidst a pile of downed Marines and nodded his head at Gatrom. In the blink of an eye the sword and shield that he wielded disappeared. He took a moment to gather his thoughts, as if the answer to Gatrom's question was more complicated then it seemed. 

"Well I'm a hunter you see..." he replied. 

Rose's stood nearby and her ears perked up. "Hunter? Are you huntin' the talkin' Gorilla's too?" 

Land shook his head with a blank face. He had no clue what she was talking about. "I'm a hunter of rare weapons," he amended. "There was a particular weapon of value at the Marine barracks here, and...well long story short the Marines found me out and chased after me." 

"So who are you guys?" he asked. 



Nicodemus said:


> Jax never heard the end of the sentence. Halfway through it devolved into gasps and wheezes as Jax's grip on the kid's throat tightened. "Celia will have to handle herself."



Amelia held her bow at the ready with an arrow on the taught string. With her keen eagle like vision, she tracked the progress of several fleeing Marines in the distance. An easy shot for sure, but she didn't see the point, or honor, in hitting a fleeing opponent in the back. She returned the arrow to the hard leather quiver strapped to her back and breathed a sigh of relief that they had gotten out of this jam...for now. 

As she looked around at the rest of her crew, she saw Jax choking a young Marine to death. Her eyes widened at the horrifying sight which offended her sensibilities to the core.

"JAX STOP THAT NOW!!" she yelled at him and started to advance on Jax. 

"We're not coldblooded killers!" 

The fight had been taken out of the Marine. He was totally harmless. She didn't see the point for such needless violence. Being a Pirate was bad enough as far as she was concerned, but she'd be damned if she'd ever fall to such a level as that of a killer of defenseless people. 

_Five years ago on Peach Island...
A fourteen year old Amelia sat by her mother's bedside, Susan Armstrong. Amelia stared at her mother's sickly and pale face. The woman's gaunt cheekbones and bone thin arms, made her appear like some kind of macabre facsimile of her once beautiful and strong mother. Amelia wanted nothing more then to cry, but she had to be strong in front of her mother, and for Rose most of all. She was only fourteen, but since her mothers condition had worsened, she had done a lot of growing up. Whether it was taking care of the family store, handling all the chores, and especially looking after Rose, Amelia had basically forgotten what it was like to be just a kid.   

"Do I look that bad?" Susan asked Amelia with wisp of a smile, noticing the look on her daughters face. 

Amelia slowly shook her head and looked down at the floor. Even from where she was sitting Amelia could smell the now all to familiar stench of decay waft from her mother's mouth as she spoke. Whatever was eating her up on the inside was getting stronger, Amelia realized. "You're still the prettiest woman on the island," Amelia said in a low and quivering voice. 

"I don't have much time left Amy," Susan said weakly. 

"No Don't say that!" Amelia responded forcefully. 

"We both know better," Susan replied with a frown. She reached out a trembling hand and gripped Amelia's hand, the woman's skin felt extremely warm to the touch. "You're so much like your father. So mature and kindhearted," she said.

"And Rose...well Rose is Rose," she added with a smile. 

Amelia began to break down into tears, letting go of her bottled up emotions. "Rose doesn't understand what's going on. I don't know how to explain this to her...she thinks she can just find some magical plant that will cure you. She's somewhere out there in the mountains looking right now, running around like a crazy person" Amelia said, tears streaming down her cheeks.

"That's my Rose!" Susan said with a laugh which suddenly turned to a raspy cough. "I know you'll watch out for her Amy. She'll need you, especially now more then ever. You'll both need each other!"  

A week later they'd be holding her mother's funeral._


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Jax*

The kid wasn't going to last much longer. He had stopped struggling several seconds ago, but Jax had learned the hard way that strangulation often took longer than you might think. There was no harm in holding on for a few more seconds...

"JAX STOP THAT NOW!!" Amelia yelled at him and started to advance on Jax.

Jax looked up, his fingers involuntarily loosening from sheer surprise. "What?" He asked, looking at Amelia curiously. "He's a marine. It's his job to kill us. Is being bad at was he does an excuse to live?" He glanced back up at the boy, who was now breathing again, though barely. "I haven't attacked anyone in our crew, or even begun a fight. I'm simply finishing it."

"We're not coldblooded killers!"

Jax's frown deepened. He was trying to understand. He really was. But the words coming out of Amelia's mouth just didn't make any sense. The marine was an enemy. Why allow him to live and give him another opportunity to come back and fight again? The concept was ridiculous.

_"Remember, Jax. When you fight, you are not simply fighting a single battle. You are fighting two, or three, or perhaps dozens of battles at that very moment. In one instant, you choose to fight only once now, or many times in the future. You must not be satisfied with just winning this fight, you must win the fight after that as well. Never start something you cannot finish, and always finish something you've started."_

"What is the difference?" Jax asked finally. "Whether you kill in the heat of battle or afterwards makes no difference. Whether you kill in self defense or in anger makes no difference. You've still killed. You had no qualms about me killing his friends. Why is this boy any different?"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 28, 2010)

Silvia Pauline Gyorgike

The Island...

It all started with a crash.

Well, Silvia’s life truly started with a handsome man known as Captain Sardine coming to her home island. He had been injured. Betrayed by his own men, he was dying. Everyone refused to save him, merely because he was a pirate. Silvia was a rebel though at that age like many other girls during their teen years. To her, she was an object of fixation, a bad boy. So she helped him, healed his wounds and gave him a place to stay. As she spent more time with him, Silvia learned more about him. He was more then just a pirate. He had a heart, passion.

Soon what had started as puppy love became the true thing. Despite their obvious age difference and different backgrounds, Silvia had fallen in love. Sardine wanted to love her back, but he wasn’t sure he could risk it for the girl. He did though. They both risked it all and it worked out.

Or at least it had for the first year. Sardine found himself stricken with an unidentifiable disease that had never been categorized before. He didn’t want Silvia to see him in his dying moments though, so he left her, too ashamed and prideful. Since that day, Silvia hadn’t seen him since. She still loved him deeply, though. Every day she thought about curing the disease. As proof, Silvia sat against a tree, flipping through a scrapbook looking at pictures of her and Sardine. She was just turning to the page where Sardine had-

Then she heard it. A crash. Birds gawked flying away and Silvia flinched. It sounded… like a ship crash. But she wasn’t anywhere near water. Things were getting more interesting… She made her way to the site of the crash, using her senses to figure out the spot. There it was; a huge ship had smashed into the ground, and a good part of it had been lodged into it. The only way that could’ve happened would be if it had… fallen from the sky. 

Silvia, now even more bemused, walked up to the ship. She saw the Jolly Roger and her eyes showed even more interest then before. Pirates… She thought. Perhaps some of the crew was still alive? They’d have to be pretty tough to survive a crash like that, though. “Uh, anybody in there, that’s alive?” She asked, strangely polite in tone.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 28, 2010)

Tricktype said:


> *Mariejois*
> Admiral Aihato tapped her foot ever more harder as Kurokarasu attempted to explain how the island full of nude women expressed their freedom and how it could help the World Government in leading the world.
> 
> "You know, Shiwo, I'm convinced that your brain was made of tar *BEFORE* you ate that devil fruit!" She said clearly expressing her anger. "It matters not, though. Fleet Admiral-san thinks you're perfectly capable, so that's all that matter I suppose. Now come on inside, the rest of these scum pirates should be arriving soon. Aihato said turning around and walking inside.
> ...



Shiwo blinked. "Honestly, I find that rather insulting, my brain was made of gray matter before i ate my fruit. Scientifically speaking my brain couldn't have been made of tar and function properly before becoming a tar man." He followed Aihato behind. "And Why exactly is it my job to send word to Shirtohato when word was sent to me from Marine HQ to be here. wouldn't word have already been sent to him? If not, why would they rely on the other admirals to send word without telling us. Second of all, since when have you become my superior." He smiled down at Aihato. "I am a sucker for a pretty face Aihato, but you are too stressed out as of late. Please, do not take that out on me. It would do you some good to get a massage or a spa treatment and relax a bit you know."



> Inside, the air was becoming more heavy by the second. Grimm had just threatened to reveal Darver's intermost thoughts. However, Darver was unmoved.
> 
> "Do as you like, zombie. Nothing shall change. I already told you what my intentions are and that is to solely fulfill my duty as a 'Royal Shichibukai'. Though, I think your motives should be the question of the day." Darver said as he gazed upon Grimm.



"Once more, It's dreamer, not zombie. I fail to see how you even come to the conclusion of Zombie based on my appearance." Ignoring his tattered clothes... "And why should my motives be questioned Darver? I've done what i've done and the marines know what kind of man i am. They knew what they were getting with me, yet show me more trust then you. an odd spectacle don't you think? Perhaps they already know i have no motives. Hmm?" He smiled at Darver.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 28, 2010)

*Crimson Fist Pirates...*

The dock their ship on the resort island and most come to the deck, "Alrght everyone, do whatever the hell you want, just don't get killed," he says with a nod before leaping off the ship.

Fuka stretches his robotic arms, "I'm gona' take a look at this baby, see what needs repairs and of course what I can upgrade," he says taking a look around the ship.

Vince adjusts his shades and lights a cigarette, "I'm getting some shut eye...A guy doesn't get much sleep navigating this damn ship all night and day," he says heading below deck.

Derrick walks through the town, his former crewmates still burdening his mind, though Fuka's words had greatly helped he couldn't shake the memories of the two. Suddenly music rang through the air, and despite all of the sounds in the area the music was the only thing that caught his ear.

"A musician...That's right..." he then spotted a poster for some musician, he ripped it off the wall and headed towards the music, "Maybe that's what I need to get me through this..."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 28, 2010)

*With the Hoax Pirates*
A loud *THUD!* could be heard on _The Apate_. It sounded as if the members of the crew were moving. Luckily, the ship wasn't damaged too much in the fall. Just a bit of breaking here and there, but all in all it was ok. Of course, it'd have to be fixed up before she could sail again, along with the crew that probably looked like they've been to hell and back.

Feroy picked himself up from the slightly broken deck. The Hoax Pirate Captain was still intact. He didn't have to worry about the rest of the crew. If they didn't survive that bullshit fall, then they wasn't fit to live, let alone be apart of his crew.

"I knew we couldn't trust that stupid ass sky fish to get us here safely." Feroy said as he rubbed his head. "Hey! The rest of you get up!" Feroy said referring to the rest of his crew.

Then, he heard the voice of a woman from below. Feroy descended from the ship to see just who it was. She appeared attractive and her tone was rather polite, "Where are we?" Feroy asked in question. It's then when he realized his grotesque appearance might scare the woman off. He was covered in wounds and blood.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> *Jax*
> 
> The kid wasn't going to last much longer. He had stopped struggling several seconds ago, but Jax had learned the hard way that strangulation often took longer than you might think. There was no harm in holding on for a few more seconds...
> 
> ...



Suddenly the new weapon hunter seemed to fade into the backgroud of the situation as Jax let the rest of the crew know how he truly felt about fighting.

"Jax..." Gatrom started. Looking around at Rose and Amelia. "All of us... we've killed... whether we know it or not... and yeah you're right that by letting them live, they'll just come back stronger than ever, but that just means that we need to get stronger too. If we can get strong enough to protect everyone, then no one has to die. Don't think I'm naive, I know that there's going to be many times in the future that we'll have to kill. But if there's a choice, I'm always going to make the choice that preserves human life. It's a harder road to take, but it'll make me stronger in the end." 

Gatrom caught his breath. Long winded speaches weren't really his thing, but after spending a few months with Jax, the guy had really grown on him. And if he kept on going down this path, then he might end up on the wrong side one of these days. And then they wouldn't be sparring, it would be for real.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2010)

Tricktype said:


> *With the Hoax Pirates*
> A loud *THUD!* could be heard on _The Apate_. It sounded as if the members of the crew were moving. Luckily, the ship wasn't damaged too much in the fall. Just a bit of breaking here and there, but all in all it was ok. Of course, it'd have to be fixed up before she could sail again, along with the crew that probably looked like they've been to hell and back.
> 
> Feroy picked himself up from the slightly broken deck. The Hoax Pirate Captain was still intact. He didn't have to worry about the rest of the crew. If they didn't survive that bullshit fall, then they wasn't fit to live, let alone be apart of his crew.
> ...



Grit looked up as a ship began to fall from the sky. He was on orders from Drake to look for a pirate crew to assit them in the retrevial of their fellow revolutionary elite, but this occurance was just too unexpected to miss. 

As the ship fell, it looked as though it was headed straight towards Gritt, however the man did not move. He simply stood his ground. As the ship was about to hit Gritt, he spun around and landed his elbow against the helm, knocking the vessel away.

As Gritt looked around, he saw that Morris, and Sawyer were standing around the ship as well, waiting to see what came out from inside. Soon enough, a man appeared beaten and bloodied. However, the flag was black, and if these pirates had survived a fall from the sky island (for that was the only place they could have came from) then they might be useful in the upcoming mission.

"Hello good sirs. May I interest you in some medical attention? You seem to be wounded. All that we ask in return is that you hear us out about an offer." Gritt said adressing Feroy.

*"Oi, don't say it like that bother-man. Alright so here's the jist. We're in a tight spot and low on muscle. You guys dropped out of the sky. Wanna fight?" *Sawyer explained.

_"I fear you are both mistaken. There is only a 30% chance that these men could be useful to us. While it is true they fell from quite a distance, they could simply be rufugees. I propose a disection. It is only then that we will be able to find a true answer." _Dr. Morris added.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Crimson Fist Pirates...*
> 
> The dock their ship on the resort island and most come to the deck, "Alrght everyone, do whatever the hell you want, just don't get killed," he says with a nod before leaping off the ship.
> 
> ...



Moab looked around as most of the crew began to seperate. Vice went off to bed, Fuka started workign on the ship, 
Derrick just wondered off, Hachi was on his period again, and Maxi and Jasmine scared the shit out of him. That left the cook.

"Hey Dante!" Moab said running up to the man. "Didja hear? There's this island that's full of topless women. I was just reading it in the paper today. A full review and everything. It was actually a great read. Written by some admiral or something. Anyway, I think we should conivce Derrick to go there next... whatcha think?" Moab said with a hopeful expression.


----------



## Chaos (Jun 28, 2010)

*TkTkPrrr, Purple Island*

The guard smashed into his superior with a loud bang. He had obviously not looked forward as he came stumbling and running trough the hallway, only keeping his eyes on the corridor behind him. His superior, a gritty captain named Donovan, didn't look too happy with the guard's behavior either. "What the hell d'ya think yer doing, Fred, and why the hell are you not on your fuckin' post?" Fred looked up now, totally miserable. He had been beaten up and humiliated, and when he came searching his captain to tell it to him, the guy turned angry?

"The post's been attacked, sir, good sir, attacked sir, yes it was" Fred blurted out. The captain's face turned red. Who the hell'd attack a stadium with a fighting tournament? The question was apparently easily read from his face, for Fred continued. "It was a beaver, sir, a small brown critter with a flat tail, sir, good sir, that attacked us, sir" Donovan kicked Fred in the face, sliding him a good few meters over the ground. His tone was threatening. "Are you saying, Fred the fucked up guardsman, that you were destroyed by a fucking beaver?" Donovan started stamping down the hall, gritting his teeth. He would take that beaver himself. Fred lay against the wall, mumbling his last words. "The beaver sir, it has the size of a small ship sir, good sir, yes sir, sir"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 28, 2010)

*The Catastrophe/ Lockon Barton*

"Well hey there pretty lady, its rude to interrupt the men when they are talking.? Lockon quipped back at Estervina who had him locked in place with something blood colored. Lockon was shit out of luck; he had no way of escaping these freaks unless he could get into the water. Still the current would sweep him up and he would be at the mercy of the sea which would be just as bad as being at he mercy of these pirates. There wasn?t anything too wrong with them besides the fact they were threatening him his life.



Franky said:


> "If I must, than let me prove myself to you... you see, I have already looked into your eyes, and have therefore cast my Devil's Fruit, the Hypno Hypno no Mi, on you... and can therefore control your senses... Here's an example... and with that said, in the eyes of Barton, he was suddenly encircled by Vissiks,  "The perfect illusion, my friend!"



Lockon couldn?t believe how many of the same man he saw, it was like a bad cloning experiment gone wrong. He was outmatched in every way, with an ability like that Vissik had complete control over him.

?God damn the lot of you. You?re the kind of troublesome lot that?s going to get into trouble and cause double the amount. The thing about trouble and me is that we have a weird relationship. I don?t mind getting in her its just that she can be a mean bitch from time to time.? Lockon spat onto the ground and stared down Chalcedony and Estervina as Vissik?s attention turned to some kind of spirit.  He stared in Chalcedony and Estervina?s eyes for what seemed liked forever, a defiant look in his eyes. Lockon then smirked and held his hands out as if to say ?you got me?.

?I reckon I?m shit out of luck considering I?m now outnumbered four to one. I?m not one to cut off my nose to spite my face so?yea? I need some what you call its?.ummm amenities. I?m going to need to cigars, I like shooting with a nice gar in my mouth it helps steady the nerves. I?m going to need a work station for my gunsmith work, the last captain I had was too cheap but you seem like a man with flair Mr.Vissik. Last but not least I?m going to need my own quarter complete with that little philly over there.? He made a gun motion at her and winked. She had no idea what kind of cheesy come ons she was in for courtesy of Lockon Barton. His face then hardened as he motioned to the sky.

?My goal is to become the King of Gunslingers. I?ll travel these seas leaving chaos in my wake with no worry about what?ll happen to my soul once these wretched seas take it. I live by my honor as a gunslinger?So Mr. Vissik you have yourself a gunslinger who is willing to be an agent of chaos. ? Barton put his hand out as to shake the hand of his new captain.

*TFAJ/Zell Dylandy*

Zell stared at Zagrov who had a maniacal smile on his face just asking to be knocked off. Right as he was about to start his assault back up Arkins called off their fight. He and Zagrov began to walk back to the bleachers

"*That's a pretty nice punch*" Zagrov said to Zell with a smile on his face, he tasted blood in his mouth.

?Oi thanks mate. We have to do this again sometime.? Zell smiled right back at Zagrov. He had an indecisive feeling about the giant at the moment. He seemed like a real old school marine who was stuck in his old archaic ways, but he was a hell of a lot of fun to fight. Zell took his place on the bleachers as Arkins was getting ready to brief them on their positions.


"Lt. Smirnov, you will be my second in command. Ensign Dylandy you will report directly to Smirnov and head up the special combat division. Ensign Clyde will answer to you." 

The special combat division was comprised of the elite troops on the ship. They were all of a higher caliber then the average Marine grunt. It wasn?t a bad gig at all for the moment, but it did not quell Zell?s desire to have his rank back and to be the commanding officer of the ship. Instead he was reporting to Zagrov and Arkins while being in charge of the best fighters on the ship. His star had fallen in the matter of moments, but he was just going to have to bide his time for the perfect moment to strike. He turned his attention to Bonnie as she was suppose to report him. 

?Ey there sheila, I?m Liu?Ensign Zell Dylandy and I guess I?m the nibs of the special combat division. I don?t have the quite as large a stick up my arse as some other people?? Zell said referring to Zagrov and Arkins.

?But I like having my shit done in a tidy and fast way. I?m not just a pretty face girlie, I have standards and I hope you?re to able to service me at a satisfactory enough level to meet my standards.? Zell flashed his pearly whites as he made eye contact with Bonnie. Zell was a soldier but he was a good-natured one capable of some off kilter humor.


----------



## Franky (Jun 28, 2010)

SoulTaker540 said:


> *The Catastrophe/ Lockon Barton*
> 
> "Well hey there pretty lady, its rude to interrupt the men when they are talking.? Lockon quipped back at Estervina who had him locked in place with something blood colored. Lockon was shit out of luck; he had no way of escaping these freaks unless he could get into the water. Still the current would sweep him up and he would be at the mercy of the sea which would be just as bad as being at he mercy of these pirates. There wasn?t anything too wrong with them besides the fact they were threatening him his life.
> 
> ...



Vissik's attention returned to Leon as Lance considered the offer. Barton made a list of requests that wouldn't be too hard to fufill, and this pleased Vissik even further. This man had a future in his crew, and a bright one. "You've got yourself a deal, Mr. Barton!" Vissik replied excitedly, "There should be a quarters under the deck large enough for you, although we will more then likely have to get a new ship here from Juncho, as this one has become quite damaged, so it'd be best to wait to pack into that one when we leave... Oh well! Either way, you're now a part of my crew! You can have all the cigars you need, I think we collected a few crates actually from Mirrorball for the crew, and of course, you will also have your fair share of the bounties and treasures we collect!

Vissik grabbed Barton's outstrecthed hand and motioned to Estervina to release him, who pulled the blood into a gourd on her belt. "There is something in your request I have no control over though... Vissik made sure to mention, "You're welcome to have Estervina, but whether or not she likes you is up to her... maybe you can whoo her with those wonderous charms, hmm?

With that, the deal was sealed, and Leon "Lockon" Barton was now a part of Vissik's crew and family. A bit of an honorable and a tad greedy gunslinger, now a proprietor of Chaos, Barton would fit in perfectly. Now, Vissik returned his gaze to Lance Casper, who was still floating above, considering his request. "Lance Casper, was it?" he began, "So, what is your decision?


----------



## Ice Dragon (Jun 28, 2010)

*Juncho Docks*

Lance floated above the ship and looked down at Vissik and the others, the man certainly loved to hear the sound of his own voice. More importantly he was taking note of the ship. It was a fine ship and something Vissik said made him think "How would you like to join my crew and travel with me...". 

Lance didn't really care much for the other things he said. He was never an outright trouble maker but if he caused trouble while going about his own business so be it. He didn't need a family or protection but he needed a ship and this one seemed grand. Along with that the inhabitants didn't seem at all to be weaklings. He didn't think he'd need to be protecting them nor would he need to be protected either. That was a good arrangement for him, live his life and see the world like he promised Lily.

"OK Vissik" Lance began then he paused for a few seconds "I would like to travel with you but I must carry out my last request here. Could you please not fight on the docks" Lance said simply as he floated back down to the deck of the boat. He looked at Barton and the others and stopped at Vissik "Give me a few minutes to get my things" he said floating away toward the dock master's office. 

He flew through the wall and the world flashed as he pass through realms back into his body. "Problem solved, I have something to tell you though," Lance said as the old dock master got to his feet and placed the pistol on the table. "I'll be leaving finally, I've been here too long" Lance said. The old man looked at him with a sad face, "I knew it would come eventually" he said. Lance took up his pistol and put it in his belt and put it on. He threw a few things into his bag and slung it over his shoulder. He looked around the room but the old man wasn't there anymore. He walked through the door and down the stairs. The old dock master was waiting in the office, Lance stopped and looked over and the old man and nodded. Something flew though the air and Lance snatched it and looked down at it. "Dat's yer final month's pay boyo" the old man said. Lance smiled and walked out of the door down the dock the heels of his shoes clicking on the wood. He walked up the gang way for the second time that day. "I'm ready when ever you guys are." he said with a smile


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 28, 2010)

*Estervina*

Barton made a request to have her by his side as a condition on joining the crew. She gave him a cold glare and growled.

"I'm an understanding woman, but being treated like a 'girl' in the sense you're probably getting at is something I spit on," She hissed; an icey look in her eyes. Barton grinned and nodded at her. She turned from him and crossed her arms.

_This is going to be a pain.

*Hehe... You should let me toy with him. I'll make him regret ever thinking-*

You'll just give him a vasectomy.

*Well what's so terrible about that? He certainly won't make anymore moves on us! Ha!*_ Estervina sighed and went below deck to gather the few belongings she had originally brought onto the ship.

"First we get attacked. I knock out some crazed, bazooka man, his companion is convinced to join our crew, and then we recieve some illusion man who can travel through the air. I guess it's an interesting crew but the personalities mixing together are worrying me..."

_*If you're lucky, you can really manipulate them. Make them your slaves!*_

"No one is going to be my slave, now shut up and go to sleep."

_*Gez! You never let me have fun anymore. I remember when you would let me just run wild! Oh... those were the days. We were drenched in blood from head to toe!*_

"Shut up!" Estervina snapped as she lifted her small pack onto her shoulders. She made sure her katana was tied tightly to her belt and went back up to the deck.


----------



## Franky (Jun 28, 2010)

*Juncho Docks*

Vissik smiled, as he had now recruited two extremely capable men: Leon "Lockon" Barton and Lance Casper, a gunslinger and a ghost boy. But, Vissik was still quite displeased by the hospitality the locals had shown him and his family, so he had decided upon the next course of action long beforehand.

"Welcome to the crew, the both of you!" Vissik shouted, welcoming his new crewmates, "Though, sad to say, our welcome party on this island wasn't very welcoming... so, as per Lance's request, we'll stop letting them come to the docks to fight us, and we'll be taking the battle to the Monks in the mountains! We'll have to show them the true meaning of Chaos! Vissik finished the body of his speech and winced at Barton and said "Of course, there will be many treasures and spoils to be collected~"

With that, Vissik led his crew back onto the docks, off the docks, and into the small town, where it seemed the villagers had all backed into their homes with fear. Motioning to the fodder crew Vissik said "Plunder all the valuables and restock everything onto the Catastrophe! Make sure you repair the ship, set up a room for Lance and Leon, giving them what they need, but make sure you don't hurt the people here, unless you must or they fight back... also!" Vissik began a new speech, directed at the villagers themselves, "Those of you tired of your sullen village lives are welcome to come with us on our adventure as our crew! I'm sure you all have respectable talents that will be of use! If you wish to join, please assist my current crew with the orders I have just delivered!"

A good handful of villagers, young men and women, took to the task, maybe 25 of them in all. They grouped together with the rest of the Chaos Mind Pirates and went to work. The rest of the town fell silent and once more retreated within their homes. Slight murmurs like "The monks will kill them" "They'll be beaten" could be faintly heard throughout the small street. Vissik simply chuckled at these remarks and led his crew, Chalcedony, Estervina, Leon Barton, and Lance Casper towards the temple that could be seen on the mountains. That was where their enemies lay in wait for them.

*Taoist Temple on Juncho (NPC's)*

Li Ts'ai sat in on the raised floor, stroking his beard and gazing upon the torches as they flared bright. He seemed to be in a sort of meditative state. "Father! We have urgent news!" shouted Li Ts'Quan, followed by Li Ts'Jian, "The pirates are on their way to the temple!"

Having barged into the room and interrupted Ai's meditation, Ai was a bit annoyed at his two twin sons. "All will be fine... Prepare to fight them when they arrive, you two, and release the Demon Ashura if you must," Ai told them with a peaceful yet powerful voice.

"Yes," "Father," the brothers said, bowing and finishing eachother's statements before running out of the room, leaving their father to meditate. "I hope they don't cause too much harm... These pirates..." Ai sighed to himself.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 28, 2010)

Pyro said:


> Moab looked around as most of the crew began to seperate. Vice went off to bed, Fuka started workign on the ship,
> Derrick just wondered off, Hachi was on his period again, and Maxi and Jasmine scared the shit out of him. That left the cook.
> 
> "Hey Dante!" Moab said running up to the man. "Didja hear? There's this island that's full of topless women. I was just reading it in the paper today. A full review and everything. It was actually a great read. Written by some admiral or something. Anyway, I think we should conivce Derrick to go there next... whatcha think?" Moab said with a hopeful expression.



Derrick light up a cigarette and blew the puff of smoke up into the air. "You got a good idea there champ." His body was covered in bandages thanks to the good doctor.... good being a relative term... "Now then." He turned towards the town. "I'm going to need to get some supplies, come if you want. I just need some help carrying the food." He leaped off the edge and headed for town.

Hachi sat in his room, once he went into that place... it was hard to come back. He hadn't used up all the negative emotion and so he was stuck in this form. He didn't want to be, he wanted to go back, but it's hard to do once you've entered this murderous form. Then, the sound, a musical sound leaking through the door. The sound draws him in, much like it did Derrick, much like it was doing to Jasmine and soon, what it would be doing to Dante. 

The sound was hypnotizing, even for a town filled with music. Without know hachi was already headed towards the sound of the music. He was drawn by the sound, drawn in like a moth to flames. He found himself at the entrance to a grand stadium, throwing the man at the door some money. He could vaguely hear the admittance fee. He found an empty seat, it just happened to be next to Derrick and Jasmine.


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoaUYcwEpSw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




The band slowly began their song. At the front of it, was a man dressed  in a white suit with a black and white jacket. "Thank you for coming."  He bowed, then picked up a violin, as he played, the band followed him.  He was conducting with a violin.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 28, 2010)

*Silvia Pauline Gyorgike

Random Island...*

Then, he heard the voice of a woman from below. Feroy descended from the ship to see just who it was. She appeared attractive and her tone was rather polite, "Where are we?" Feroy asked in question. It's then when he realized his grotesque appearance might scare the woman off. He was covered in wounds and blood. 

Silvia didn’t say anything about the wounds. Well, she simply looked at them and they apparently didn’t faze her. However, she did immediately reach for her first aid kit. She put one hand on Feroy’s shoulder and licked her lips. “You’re hurt…” Feroy was about to move, but Silvia pinned him down. “Disinfectant… bandages…” She rumbled through her first aid kit, grabbing everything that she would need. She poured alcohol on all of Feroy’s open cuts and rub what like some herb on them when they’re were glistering with alcohol. She then pulled out roll of bandages and began to wrap them around Feroy’s legs which had cuts and scrapes on them. His chest however was a different story. For a second, Silvia frowned. His ribs were broken, but she was sure they would heal. 

She helped Feroy to his feet and start to wrap bandages around his torso, spinning him around, making sure that it was tight enough to force the bones back into place and keep them there. Silvia then took a step back to look at her work. Although the wounds were still there, Feroy looked a lot better then before when he was doing… whatever. 

Then Feroy realized something. She had done all of that in a single minute...

“I no not who you’re, pirate or your motives, but I consider it my job to heal those who our hurt. Consider yourself lucky,” She stated, tone still polite but relatively flat. "This is -- Island, by the way..." She said as she began to walk away, but then noticed some strange-looking men. 

She then frowned. “Revolutionaries…” Silvia whispered. Apparently, Silvia had been so into fixing up Feroy and patching his wounds up that she had failed to take notice that they were there. Her eyes looked back at Feroy and back to the Revolutionaries.

Things just kept getting more interesting…


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 28, 2010)

*With the Hoax Pirates, Mysterious Medical Chick and Revolutionary dudes*

Feroy watched in utter amazement how this mysterious woman had him wrapped up, treated and resting all in under a minute. If anything, this was no less than a miracle. The Hoax Pirate Captain couldn't believe what he had just experienced.

"How- When- Who- You- Uhh, thanks." He was finally able to say as he took a seat. He gazed at the woman in awe for a moment. It must have been an awkward look because she returned his look with a look of bewilderment.

"Do you think you could take care of the rest of my crew as well? There's only five of us right now, so that isn't too many." Feroy asked the woman. "We haven't had proper medical treatment in, well, never." He said.

Suddenly, there guys approached them. Feroy didn't know what their intentions were so naturally he attempted to jump to his feet and strike a defensive pose, but the woman quickly pushed him back to his seat. She then shot him a "Get up again and I'll become a murderer, not a healer" type of look. Feroy obeyed.

*"Oi, don't say it like that bother-man. Alright so here's the jist. We're in a tight spot and low on muscle. You guys dropped out of the sky. Wanna fight?"* Sawyer explained.

_"I fear you are both mistaken. There is only a 30% chance that these men could be useful to us. While it is true they fell from quite a distance, they could simply be rufugees. I propose a disection. It is only then that we will be able to find a true answer."_ Dr. Morris added. 

Feroy raised a brow towards them, "We are not some low down bounty hunters that'll just help you all willy nilly, so the answer is no. Go find someone else. We're leaving as soon as possible." Feroy said towards the men.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2010)

"Bounty hunters be you not, yet men you are. If you believe in freedom and the erradication of the world government, then helping us is of the utmost importance. You say you are not low level, then you assistance would be very useful." Gritt responded.

*"Hoho, I don't know what the hell Gritt's talkin bout, but I think i recognize ya folks. You're that Feroy kid. Hey Gritt, this kid's one of dem rookies everyone's bin talkin bout. Not a big un though. Just 45 million head. That's like what... *Sawyer begins counting on his fingers* ... shit that's like nutin. Screw em, we're better off without the extra baggage."* Saywer exclaimed.

_"45 million is exactly 15.55555555 times less than Drake's. Clair's is roughly the same. If we release her soon, then our strength increases by 37%. And thus, our chances of success increase by 20%. Bringing along men such as these will slow our progress by 15% yet increase our numbers by 150%. If used as a distraction...."_ *Dr. Morris began to mutter to himself, using a stick to do certain calculation in the dirt*

"Shut up Morris. No one cares about your freaking stats. Now who the hell are these guys?" Drake asked as he walked into the scene.

"SIR! These are men in which we petitioned for assistance. Our request was denied." Gritt responded quickly.

"Well.... then fuck em. Let's go. Clair's waiting for us, and I'm sure that cell isn't comfortable. If worst comes to worst, I'll just bring the entire fucking island to the bottom of the sea." Drake commanded as he turned on his heel and began to walk away.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 28, 2010)

*Silvia Pauline Gyorgike

Mystery Island…*

Silvia merely smiled. She started to walk towards the ship, but then the revolutionaries said something that piqued her interest. Her eyes widened and she whispered, “Clair?” Although, Silvia was careful not to show it, she was visibly shaken by what the men had said. Clair, Clair Toglory, was one of the few people on the damned planet that she could call a friend. They had met in an eastern country, where plague and famine had taken place, and the rich nobles kept medical supplies to themselves. Silvia didn’t like that. She could never sit by and watch idly as people were made to die, no matter how poor they were.

Silvia had developed antidotes and vaccines for the many diseases. After that, she and Clair met many times, mostly when Silvia was helping some poor villagers get medicine. They became good friends, quickly. Clair had inspired Silvia though. She was a tough woman, truly. But could Clair possibly be in some type of trouble? If so, Silvia would be there in a second. She had owed too much to the woman. Tears almost came on to her face as she remembered how Clair had helped her search for Sardine, but she blinked them back. This could be an entirely different Clair…

“Pirate, I will attend to your crew, soon. I have a question before I do so though…” She told Feroy. “Not from you, though. The revolutionaries…” She said, casting her brilliant green eyes in their direction. They were sharp and focused. “Please tell me…” She started, closing her eyes.

“Is the woman you’re speaking of named Clair Toglory?” 

*Lt. Jeffry Giacanti

The Lady*

As all of the marines cleared out, including Yalvier who had wanted to stay up and chat, much to Jeffry’s annoyance. In truth, Jeffry was tired. He had much rest and needed some time to gather his thoughts. He looked down at the pizza box and shrugged. He ate the rest of the slices then chugged down a coke, burping. That was the best thing about a captain’s quarters. You had the entire place to yourself. Jeffry walked over to the room behind his own. It was Jeffry’s bedroom. It was smaller then any other on the crew, except the prisoner room. Jeffry didn’t need that much space, because he didn’t have much. 

He removed his Marine cap and placed it on the nightstand. He put his hands on his knees and stared at the wall. “Tomorrow is sparring… Those three marines are better show me everything they’ve got tomorrow. Especially that damn Yalvier or otherwise all that stuff, he said was bullshit.” Jeffry said. “Well it was probably bullshit. Still, I need capable men under me. Otherwise, I’ll never live up to that old bastard.” Jeffry said, now grinning. He then put his hands behind his head and started to whistle.

*Kinryuu Togashi

Purple Island*

“So the legendary carpenter gives up~” Kinryuu said, having watched the match. “No surprise there though. Those famous types are always the ones who quit when things get too hard.” This was heavily ironic because Kinryuu’s whole reason for currently living was fame. He’d be a different type of famous, though. His name would inspire fear in the hearts of men… and lust in the hearts of woman. Kinryuu grinned at that. First he had to catch some Zs though. But he had to deal with well… whatever that guy was. The huge green man in the arena was still stomping around after that Degaldo guy was defeated. 

Kinryuu walked down the stairs and into the arena. Baka looked in his direction and then beat on his chest. “This dog needs to be put down…” He simply stated, before lifting his sword and balancing it on his shoulder. “And I’ll be the one to do it!” He stated with a large grin on his face. He walked over to Baka, who towered over even a tall man like Kinryuu. “I would shake hands… but I’m not sure that’d be productive…”


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 28, 2010)

*Gorilla Island...*
"Well at least someone has some common sense around here," Amelia said in response to Gatrom's words. 

Amelia shot Jax a dirty look as she walked up to the downed Marine that he had almost choked to death. The Marine clutched his throat with trembling hands and gasped for air in ragged breaths. "Are you okay?" she asked him. He slowly nodded at her. 

"If I let you live do you promise to leave the Marines, and to never ever think about putting on that uniform again?" she asked him. The Marine seemed to hesitate for a few seconds, however he slowly nodded again. 

"Y...yes..." he croaked in a raspy voice. 

"Good now get the hell out of here!" Amelia told him sternly. 

The Marine staggered to his feet and stumbled away, not even daring to turn back around. "Now was that so hard?" Amelia muttered, with her hands on her hips. She turned towards Rose with an expectant face. The younger girl however stared back at her blankly. 

"Well?" Amelia declared.

"Well what?"  Rose asked obliviously. 

"You're the Captain of this crew *aren't you*?" Amelia countered, "Aren't you going to say something to him?" Amelia added, gesturing towards Jax. 

Rose shook her head. "I only got one rule Amy...that we act like a family and don't hurt each other. I may not like what he did, but I'd be a hypomicrite if I tried and tell him how to live his life...cause I don't like nobody tellin' me how to live mine." 

Amelia raised her hands in the air with a flustered expression and shook her head. She was so annoyed in fact that she didn't even bother to point out to her sister the proper pronunciation of the word hypocrite. Seeing this side of Jax and his seeming casualness about taking of human life disturbed her, and she didn't like it one bit. 

"Uh...so I take it you guys are Pirates?" Land suddenly chimed in, hoping to break up the tenseness in the air. Plus he really wouldn't mind hitching a ride off this island. 
_
Five years ago on Peach Island... _
Rose knelt in front of the gravestone of her departed mother. She wore a black dress and kept her face downcast towards the ground. Amelia stood beside her and placed a comforting hand on her shoulders. Overhead rain poured from dark gray clouds, matching their collective mood.

"I shoulda' tried harder!" Rose cried bitterly, clenching her fists so tightly that small dots of blood began to drip between her fingers.   

"There was nothing anyone could do...it was just her time," Amelia said in a soothing voice, kneeling beside her. "Rosey you're hurting yours-" 

"THAT AIN'T TRUE!" Rose suddenly screamed in rage, startling her sister. "THERE'S ALWAYS SOMETHIN' WE CAN DO. WE JUST GOTTA FIGHT HARD ENOUGH FOR IT!!"  

Amelia stared at her sister with a frown, she had no words to explain to her sister that some things just couldn't be fought, like a bully, or a wild animal. 

"Hello girls," a voice interjected from behind them. 

Amelia and Rose spun around and their eyes filled with tears as they came face to face with their Uncle Archer. The tall Marine wore his full Marine uniform and held a large black umbrella over his head. "Sorry for being so late. I tried to make it back as fast as I could."  he said apologetically. 

Both girls ran towards him and hugged him tightly.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> *Silvia Pauline Gyorgike
> 
> Mystery Island…*
> 
> ...





Drake stopped walking. He paused for only a second however. And then, before anyone could blink, he was right in front of Silvia, with his Scimitar pressed up agaisnt her throat. 

"You will answer my questions first." Drake said as the ground below him began to grow darker. The grass underneath began to die, and all the bugs that were around began to run for their lives. "How do you know Clair's last name? Are you working for the World Government? And what connection do you have to...." Drake stopped and calmed himself. Everyone was staring. He once again gained control and the dark aura beneath him began to shink finally fading away completely. "Speak woman. Now, if you value your life." Drake said with a snarl.

As Drake waited for his answer, he looked up towards the ship that he had paid no heed to earlier. There was a man. A man Drake knew well for his wanted poster. Feroy. Feroy Toglory. Drake manuvered himeself so that he stood between the woman who knew too much, and the young pirate.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 28, 2010)

*Silvia Pauline Gyorgike

Mystery Island?*

Not long after the blade had reached her neck, Silvia let out a small chuckle. Drake looked at her, eyes narrowed and serious. Silvia decided it would be best to speak. It wouldn?t be helping anyone ? if she was killed by a revolutionary who had some serious anger problems. Silvia had learned from Clair long ago that you don?t let anyone push you around though. ?Clair Toglory is a damn good friend of mine, one of the best I?ve ever had.? She stated simply. 

?We met in a country located in the east of the Grand Line while she was leading an attack on a group of nobles. After I?d helped her deliver a vaccine to the people she was protecting, she informed me that her last name was indeed, Toglory. We met many times after that, but I recently stopped running into her. Please tell me, is she in trouble?? She asked calmly, not even bothering to look at the blade. Instead her eyes stared straight at Drake?s?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 28, 2010)

*CFP*

As the music picked up into an orchestra of wonders it wrapped around Derrick and pulled him in. The entire audience was enticed by the music, it even had the pirate's full attention. 

Through the grand performance Derrick could only notice one thing through the music, the violinist leading the group, though all of the musicians were great he seemed to be in control of the entire production.

The music came to an end and as the men and women boy and recieve roses at their feet Derrick stood up from his seat and pointed straight at the lead violinist, "Him!" his crew all look at him, "He's going to be our crew's Musician," he declares before heading down to have a word with the black and white glad man in a top hat.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> *Silvia Pauline Gyorgike
> 
> Mystery Island?*
> 
> ...



Drake lowered his blade. "My apologies. You quickly learn in my business that you do not trust anyone, and anyone who knows too much, is probably not on your side. I did not know you were a friend of her's. You must be Silvia. Clair has spoken of you many times. To answer your question, yes she is in trouble. She has been captured by the world government and is being held in a secure marine base on a nearby island. Me and my squad are currently looking for assistance for a rescue mission, a mission that was ordered by the Revolutionary Leader himself." 

"However, we are in need of firepower not medical assistance. Morris's got that covered for us. I regret that our meeting was so short, but we are in a hurry. Clair is soon to be executed and we need to rescue her as soon as possible." Drake said as he began to once again walk away.

"Oi, Drake! Isn't that kid up there..." Sawywer interjected.

"Not another word Sawyer..." Drake said cutting the sniper off.

"Oh shit, forgot thatsa touchy subject aint it... you ever find of if he's your..." Sawyer started once again only to stop himself at the last second.

"You really are dumb aren't you?" Drake said walking past his Namakama with a intense look on his face.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 28, 2010)

*Mariejois...*
Tengu Midomaru walked off the gangplank with Betty walking by his side. Behind them loomed the tall beanpole like figure of Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong. His uniform was rumpled and he wore his collar wide open. Dozens of Marines with sick faces on deck, some with barely enough strength to stand. 

"That was a fun trip," Tengu remarked. The Blind swordsman had decided to commandeer the Marine ship and navigate himself. Needless to say they took the long way around to Mariejois...

"I hope I didn't get you in trouble Archer," he told the Marine. 

Archer shrugged, his hands in his pockets, and not a care on his face. "It was a fun trip," he agreed. "For a second there I thought we might make it to Raftel..." 

"We're not last at least..." Archer muttered, noticing that Annie's boat wasn't at the docks. 

_With Annie... _
Annie had her tiny boat, _The Cutie Pie 3_, anchored just a half a mile off of the gigantic cliffs of the Red Line. The Gunslinger kicked her feet up on the railing and drank form a half empty bottle of whiskey. An empty mound of whiskey bottles lay on deck in tribute to her alcoholic feats. If Annie could get drunk she was pretty sure she would be at some new level of plastered, where no other drunk had gone before. 

She finished off the bottle and threw it into the ocean, mumbling something about there not being a no littering sign or anything. Suddenly a giant rectangular mirror formed behind her and the familiar form of Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens stepped through. The vivacious red head wore a white Marine coat over a form fitting deep crimson pants suit.  

"Hey Red," Annie said in a voice of disinterest, without even turning around. 

"Do you know how long it took me to track you down?" Beverly snarled with annoyance. "Why aren't you at Mariejois yet?!"

Annie shrugged and kept looking out at the ocean. "Oh I was on my way, but then something occurred to me...there's no point in me bein' a Shichibukai anymore, if I'm not on the side of the lesser of two evils." 

Clemens narrowed her eyes at Annie and balled up fists in anger. "No one forced you to sign a pact with us! Stop your babbling and get your ass to Mariejois!!" 

"You gonna make me?" Annie asked with a mocking laugh. 

"Oh don't tempt me!" Clemens said with a vicious smile. "I'd like nothing more then to put you in your place, as well as the rest of those wretched Shichibukai scum!"

"But I don't even have to lift a finger when I can just call a Super Buster Call attack on your home!" 

"That's the only thing stoppin me from putting a bullet between your eyes, Red..." 
_
Twenty minutes later/Just after Tengu arrived..._
Annie's small boat docked at the royal harbor. Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens walked off the boat followed by the gunslinger. Neither looked happy to be there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Jax*

"Jax..." Gatrom started. Looking around at Rose and Amelia. "All of us... we've killed... whether we know it or not... and yeah you're right that by letting them live, they'll just come back stronger than ever, but that just means that we need to get stronger too. If we can get strong enough to protect everyone, then no one has to die. Don't think I'm naive, I know that there's going to be many times in the future that we'll have to kill. But if there's a choice, I'm always going to make the choice that preserves human life. It's a harder road to take, but it'll make me stronger in the end." 

"Well at least someone has some common sense around here," 

Jax said nothing as Amelia let the boy walk away, but found his hand twitching as the young marine scampered away, glowing with blue-white energy. Part of him wanted to lash out and just _finish_ this thing, Amelia be damned. But he didn't.

"Now was that so hard?" Amelia muttered, with her hands on her hips. She turned towards Rose with an expectant face. The younger girl however stared back at her blankly. 

"Well?" Amelia declared.

"Well what?"  Rose asked obliviously. 

"You're the Captain of this crew *aren't you*?" Amelia countered, "Aren't you going to say something to him?" Amelia added, gesturing towards Jax. 

Rose shook her head. "I only got one rule Amy...that we act like a family and don't hurt each other. I may not like what he did, but I'd be a hypomicrite if I tried and tell him how to live his life...cause I don't like nobody tellin' me how to live mine." 

"Rose is right," Jax said finally. "You all were raised one way. I was raised another. There's a time and place to discuss morals but right here, right now isn't one of them. We should focus on getting off of this island alive before we start fighting."

*Kent*

Kent sat quietly in his seat at Mariejois, the den den mushi in his ear providing him a bit of entertainment. Gladiator fights were going on in The Kyran Kingdom, and he wasn't going to miss those for a stupid government meeting. Lin was stationed just outside the marine headquarters so they could go visit Jax as soon as he got out of this thing, though that didn't look like it would happen anytime soon.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 28, 2010)

*With Feroy, Unnamed Island*
Feroy froze in his place. With all the dialogue these guys were having one thing caught his attention and made him instantly freeze. They said the name "Toglory". The woman who was in trouble has the name Clari Toglory. It couldn't be...it just couldn't be. Perhaps it was just some random woman with his last name. _I don't even have a mother!_ Feroy told himself in his head. However, lingering words by Darver made him re-think that statement.



> Feroy looked in horror at the Shichibukai. _What in the world were they going to do? How would they escape from this monster?_ "This can't end now," Feroy moaned in pain as he got back on his feet. "If you think me or my crew are going to die here by the hands of you, then you're the fool, you SHITchibukai." The Hoax Pirate declared.
> 
> "Feroy Toglory, you have the willpower of your mother." Darver commented.
> 
> ...



*"STOP!!!!!"* Feroy bellowed towards as he got up from his seat. He didn't care if he needed to rest or not, this was a completely different situation at hand. Feroy ignored the fact that speaking to these guys like tis could potentially get him killed, but who cares.

Feroy ran towards Drake and grabbed the collar of his shirt and grabbed Silvia by hers. "This Clair woman you're speaking about, did she ever say anything about having a son?" Feroy said speaking to either Silvia or Drake.  It didn't matter which one of them answered since they both seemed to know Clair on a personal level.

The look in the Hoax Pirate Captain's eyes changed for once. They looked almost hopeful, hopeful that he might actually have a family member in this world. Feroy always tried to put on bravado and act as if he didn't care for any family or things like that, but in reality, he'd always wanted to meet one of his parents, or a brother or cousin or someone. 

He always wondered why he was abandoned.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Jun 28, 2010)

*Juncho with Lance...
*
Lance walked back up the gangway and was welcomed to the crew along with Leon. He didn't know the names of the other two, one was a beautiful woman, who looked like a handful. He suddenly found himself wondering what was the red stuff she kept in those gourds. He shifted his view to the other person, "A mohawk and a monocle, that's definitely an interesting combination," he thought to himself. Before he could think again Vissik began to speak again. He mentioned something about fighting monks. Lance had heard about the monks that lived on the island but he had never seen any of them. "If we're going to fight, I'm going to leave my body here," Lance said aloud. He walked over to one of the guys that were standing around. He looked to be one of the crew that worked on the boat. "Hey show me to somewhere I can lie down" Lance said. The man paused for a moment then he walked off below deck. He lead him to his own cabin. "OK listen carefully, I'm going to lie on that bed and go to sleep. Make sure nothing happens to my body" Lance said sternly. He took the wad of beli out of his pocket and threw it to the man. "Lock the door and stay in here and watch over me and there will always be more where that came from" Lance said

He lay down on the bed and closed his eyes the world flashed and he was standing on a hard packed dirt ground with a strong wind kicking up dust and partly covering his vision. He suddenly hear a growl that would have made his blood freeze if he had any. "I don't believe he's waiting here for me?!?!?!?!" Lance said in disbelief. A pair of glowing blue eyes suddenly became visible in the swirling dust. "I don't have time to play with you now" Lance said. There was a bright flash and Lance was standing in the room again. He floated through the deck head and saw the others waiting. He landed next to Leon and Vissik lead the group off the ship. 

They made their way through the small town where Vissik stopped to talk to the people of the town offering them a chance to sail with him and seek adventure. Lance just stood and listened to Vissik talk, he always sounded so convincing and charismatic when he spoke. Lance took the chance to talk to the other crew. "Hey I'm Lance, but you guys already knew that" He looked at the at the man in the mohawk. "You're Chalcedony right?" he wasn't exactly sure that was the name he remembered Vissik say. He turned to the woman "and you must be Estervina" he asked tentatively. "Pleased to meet you" he said nodding at them both in turn.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 28, 2010)

Damien Vs Zero? Zero Hope.

His body ached; it ached with the pain of a thousand burning knives in his chest. He could feel the oncoming of a cold, he?d felt it in the beginning of this battle and as he lay on the floor, Damien could feel it even more. He coughed; he hacked and struggled to keep his sight. The world blurred and swirled; how easy would it be to just let go, to fall into that blackness and give up. To simply relax and let go of everything, so easy, so unbelievably easy, Damien could just let everything go and slip away? slip into that darkness where he knew he would one day fall. 

But Damien is a betting man, a man who can never give up if there is a bet he must complete. Right now, he has a bet going, the most important bet of his life. He bet his life he would become the pirate king. A bet he made to a man ages ago, but a bet he was going to keep. He remembers the bet with Roy as well, once he is the pirate king and once Roy is the greatest swordsman, they are to duel.



*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W0Oqp2_CFQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


 
That?s all he needs, all that he has to push him forward, with the fire in his lungs burning intensely he stands up. Debris falls from him as he makes his stand, the key he has been protecting still stuck somewhere safe. ?Alive? Still?? Zero growled. ?Alive, Alive and well.? Damien coughed, he shot out a sword of dice. ?That?s worthless!? Zero chuckled. ?You?ve seen it destroyed so many times and you come at me!? Damien charged, He ignored the world and he charged. 

The blade was thrown at Zero, he simply knocks it away. Damien throws more blades as he nears the hulking man. More blades, more blades, they form quickly and before they are complete are thrown. A wave of Dice forms behind him, he fires blade after blade, his back replacing the dice he uses. The wave grows in size as he makes his way forward; soon the land is littered with dice again. Damien leaps into the air, a wave of his hand, the dice spin and fire towards Zero. A quick blast of steam and they fall to the ground, now a Dice road, it leads upwards into the sky.

Zero smirks and leaps onto the road, he follows it up, up, up. The road spirals upwards, Damien throws blades, spears, hammers. The dice fall towards him, Zero simply grins as he knocks them away. The last acts of a desperate man, Zero knows these too well. He?s seen them so many times. He doesn?t even bother with remembering their final acts anymore, too similar too alike. A final last ditch effort to run away, to save themselves, they put on an act of the hero in order to flee. He knows Damien?s plan, he?ll break the road and he?ll flee.

The road of dice breaks and follows the two upward, when they get close to the edge, the end of the road creates a new path. They follow it, up and up, Zero grows tired of the act, he gets annoyed, he fires blasts of steam past Damien, but still the captain flees. ?Useless! It?s pointless to keep running!? He chuckles. ?Then I?ll attack.? Damien turns around and charges Zero. ?Foolish.? He grabs Damien?s neck, the captain predicted this. And it was this prediction that led to something Zero hadn?t seen before. 

The dice road enclosed on the two of them, ?You bastard! What the hell is this!?? Zero shouts, inside, he can feel it. The box they are trapped in is not floating in the sky, now, it?s falling. It?s falling straight towards the ground. Zero had been ignoring how high they had been going; he was lost in how pathetic the escape attempt was. But Damien, he had monitored it; he knew how far he was going to fall. He knew how high he was going to go up and now, his plan could be put into action.

?You bastard! Do you plan to die with me!?? Zero tightened his grip around Damien?s neck. ?I plan? to watch you die?? Damien smirked. ?Nnngh? INGRATE!? He threw Damien aside, there wasn?t much space but enough to get out of there. Zero wrapped his fist in steam and punched the wall, the small dice making it up exploded outward and he was free. His steam would be able to slow his decent, he could stop the fall and leave Damien to parish.

?You?re a fool.? Damien rubbed his neck, the two of them looking at each other through the hole as they fall. ?I know you can stop your dice anytime you bastard!? Zero growled. ?You forgot that this was the safest place.? Zero?s eyes widened, he remembered them, the dice Damien had thrown. Damn it! How could he have been so enthralled!? That?s right? The thrill? the idea of watching Damien die? it filled his head with dizziness. He loved the feeling.  Now, he watches as dice weapons pierce his body. 

The weapons Damien had thrown all gathering in the air below the two; Damien waved his hands and simply watched as the dice he created pierced into Zero?s body. The tyrant fell, he fell long and he fall hard onto the ground below. Damien smirked, his dice box shattering, he too fell. But he fell with pride, he knew he had obtained victory, he forced his body to and beyond all its limits and now, He was broken and beaten, but he was victorious. If only the ground was so kind to victors.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> "Rose is right," Jax said finally. "You all were raised one way. I was raised another. There's a time and place to discuss morals but right here, right now isn't one of them. We should focus on getting off of this island alive before we start fighting."



Dean nodded in agreement, now wasn't the time to be discussing such things. However deep down there was a part within him that envied Jax's emotionless way of fighting, almost like a machine. It was a trait that many on this island possessed and valued, to be able to kill with any conscious or remorse. 

"Okay so you guys want to get your ship back?...I mean our ship back," he asked them all. He had to remind himself that he was now a member of this crew. 

Everyone nodded. "Damn tootin!" Rose replied.

"Well I think I've got an idea..." Dean said with a mischievous glint in his eyes, and not only could his plan get them their ship back, but it could also very well end the centuries long war between Fuckup and Fuckoff town. 

"I wouldn't even consider this if you guys weren't this strong," he added. 

Dean went on to relate how each town had their own elite "House of Warriors." They were basically the strongest people on the island, and the main catalyst for the war. So far the two Houses had fought to a draw every time, but if someone were to defeat one of the Houses then that would give the other side the innate advantage in the war. 

"Both towns have spies in each other's camp, so the moment one side discovers that the enemy House has been defeated they'll immediately launch an all out assault," Dean said in conclusion.

"Which means that while each town is busy fighting with each other..." Amelia said.

"We can get the Dagger back!" Gatrom finished.  

"Exactly!" 

"So which House do we hit?" Rose asked, with a face that conveyed she didn't exactly get the plan, but as long as there was fighting and explosions involved, she was cool with it. 

"Fuckup town for sure. It's my town and I know them the best," Dean replied.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 28, 2010)

*Silvia Pauline Gyorgike

Mystery Island…*

Silvia stared back at Feroy, as he grabbed on to her collar. Like before, Silvia stayed calm and didn’t blink. Instead her large green eyes studied him. His features first, but then even more then that. His posture, the way he conducted himself. Silvia’s eyes widened for a second, faster then anybody could catch it, and then relaxed once more. “Clair did mention a son before. She didn’t speak much of him, but she always spoke fondly of both her child…” She told Feroy, eyes never wandering. “I always asked her the name, but she never told me.”

“Why do you ask?” She asked.


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 28, 2010)

Three men sat together in a dim bar.  Two of them were sipping their drinks, but the third was staring at the corner of the bar.  His eyebrows were scrunched together, as if he was trying to place something.  Several seconds later, his face lit up.  "I think that's him!" he whispered to his companions.  "Who?" one of his friends asked.  "That guy in the corner of the bar.  He's the one we've been looking for," the staring bounty hunter responded.  

The third man moved his hand down to the gun at his belt.  He slowly slipped the pistol out of its harness and placed it on his thigh, his finger on the trigger.  He then glanced towards the corner, trying not to give anything away.  The man sitting there was wearing a wide brimmed hat and a gray, pinstriped jacket. The third man looked at his companions and nodded to confirm he had identified the man.  He then leaped to his feat and whipped his pistol in the direction of the hat wearing man in the corner.  

*BAM!* A gunshot rang out.  The bounty hunter looked down at his chest.  A pool of blood seeped out from the spot where a bullet had entered.  He looked up to see his quarry was looking straight at him, holding a smoking revolver.  The bounty hunter collapsed to the ground, his mouth still open in shock.      

Frank ducked under the table he was sitting at and flipped it over as the remaining bounty hunters opened fire.  Their bullets sank into the wood, but didn't go through.  Frank moved to the side of the table pivoted out when the rain of bullets slowed.  He fired twice with the revolver in his hand, hitting one of the bounty hunters.  Frank quickly pivoted back behind the table as the last bounty hunter fired at him.     

*Crack!* A bullet tore through the table right next to Frank's shoulder.  Frank started, knowing his cover wasn't holding.  Frank hastily looked around for some other cover, but he didn't see any.  "Shouldn't have sat in the corner," he muttered to himself.  Another bullet tore through the table, this one right next to his head.  Frank leaped to the side, careful not to expose himself, but realizing he would have to leave the table's cover very soon.  

Frank looked to both sides of the table, but he he decided they weren't viable places to move to, as the bounty hunter would be waiting.  Instead, Frank spun around and grabbed the top of the table.  Frank pulled and vaulted himself over, firing the remaining shots in his revolver as he did so.  The first two bullets whizzed past the bounty hunter, but the third hit him in the eye, killing him instantly.    

Frank looked around the bar.  The rest of the patrons were too stunned to make a move.  Frank exited the bar before any of them reacted.  Frank looked up as he he made his way to his boat.  The sky was gray and filled with clouds.  "Why were those men trying to kill me? I haven't received an official bounty yet," Frank wondered to himself.  His thoughts were cut short when he arrived at his docked boat.    

*Several hours later...* 

Frank huddled in his blankets on his small ship.  It was raining buckets, and he could hear thunder in the distance.  He groaned as the rain intensified, soaking through the blankets, his clothes and onto his skin.  The world was suddenly lit up when lightning flashed nearby.  Frank slowly got to his feet, and put on his hat, hoping it would protect his face from the rain.  Suddenly, a wave struck.  The water slammed into Frank, smashing him into the mast of his ship and knocking him.   

Frank's eyes opened, and then closed again.  He had been assailed by a burst of sunlight, and his head was throbbing.  Frank waited several moments and this time he opened his eyes slowly.  He squinted and looked around.  He was on a beach, several feet in.  He looked at his boat and saw that his mast was broken and the sail was gone.  "Damn it," Frank muttered. He was about to start looking for the sail when he heard a loud thump in the distance.  Frank turned around and saw that a large ship had just crashed onto the beach several hundred yards in.  "The hell?" he muttered,  put on his hat, and headed over to investigate.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 28, 2010)

*Devil's Luck Pirates*

Roy stumbled through the wreckage of the castle, forced to use his katana as a cane. He finally manages to find Damien, a bigger mess than he is, lying on the floor, "Guess you won...But going by that I'd hate to see the other guy..."

As he looks down at his captain they hear a giant crash not too far away. He takes a closer look and it turns out to be the blonde star man, not looking too bad but certainly exhausted, "Oh cool, you guys won two," he says breathing heavily.

"Where're the others?" Marcus holds his arm up and slowly lowers it, a large star board carrying Alex Katherine and Aaron, "Ta da~"

"I'm fine...I don't know why you insisted in this," he says sliding off the star, but as he lands his legs cannot hold him and he falls to the ground, "Yea, you sure seem fine to me, Hoshishi..."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 28, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Devil's Luck Pirates*
> 
> Roy stumbled through the wreckage of the castle, forced to use his katana as a cane. He finally manages to find Damien, a bigger mess than he is, lying on the floor, "Guess you won...But going by that I'd hate to see the other guy..."
> 
> ...



"Oi, you guys look like crap." Alex coughed and sat back. "G..get the keys..." Damien waved his golden key. "So you can speak." Roy looks down at him. "Zero's body... He should be under the pile of Dice... Get the keys and get us over to that damn small island and gets us the hell out of here." Marcus was kind enough to to go and get the keys. "Woo... I would NOT recommend going over there." He chuckled and held up two keys. There was a very VERY long and hard walk ahead of the crew as they headed back for their ship.

They sailed it around, patching up the worst of their crew and slowly they reached a secondary islet on the side of the kingdom. It wasn't very large but what it houses was a massive door. "So, who's going to go and put the keys in?" Roy asked, most of them were being held up by crates and barrels. "If you don't mind, I think I' can give it a whirl!" a familiar voice shouts out. "Eh? It's that sand dragon." Roy mumbles. "Ah~ You forgot my name! that's fine!" Zander chuckled and leaped onto the ship. "Phew~ You guys got beat up!" He smirked at them. "What's a marine doing here." Roy tried to look threatening but was too beat up to do anything.

"Ah, no, they kicked me out cause i let you guys go~" Zander rubbed the back of his head. "And, well, since my only friend is Katherine, i thought, i dunno... maybe... i could join up?" He smiled. "Damien Don't trust him! It's a damned tra-" "Alright." Damien answers. *"What!?" *The rest shout. *"He's a marine! he tried to capture us!" *"Yes, so did Katherine. It's no more dangerous having him on aboard and he's willing to join. We need someone here who can actually fight." Damien was in bad shape now, his body was dripping with sweat and his face was bright red. 

"Alright!" Zander smiled. "I won't do you guys wrong! So what's the first order cap?" Damien simply pointed at the door. "Open it." Zander nods, Marcus and the swordsman then head towards the door. Everyone takes a deep breath, this is where it all ends or all begins. One key enters the lock, two, three... All seven. They turn the keys-KA-CHUNK! The lock opens. With their combined strength Marcus and Zander open the door. 

"W...whoa!" Zander steps back, the place is filled with gold, jewels, chests, maps. "It's... It's there...!?" Katherine exclaims. "Fuck." Alex sighs. "Heh, So it was there after all." "Grab four chests and lock the door." Damien ordered.* "WHAT!? FOUR CHESTS!?" *The crew shouts. "We've taken enough from the country, grab four chests, lock the door and have Marcus fire the keys back onto the island."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 28, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Oi, you guys look like crap." Alex coughed and sat back. "G..get the keys..." Damien waved his golden key. "So you can speak." Roy looks down at him. "Zero's body... He should be under the pile of Dice... Get the keys and get us over to that damn small island and gets us the hell out of here." Marcus was kind enough to to go and get the keys. "Woo... I would NOT recommend going over there." He chuckled and held up two keys. There was a very VERY long and hard walk ahead of the crew as they headed back for their ship.
> 
> They sailed it around, patching up the worst of their crew and slowly they reached a secondary islet on the side of the kingdom. It wasn't very large but what it houses was a massive door. "So, who's going to go and put the keys in?" Roy asked, most of them were being held up by crates and barrels. "If you don't mind, I think I' can give it a whirl!" a familiar voice shouts out. "Eh? It's that sand dragon." Roy mumbles. "Ah~ You forgot my name! that's fine!" Zander chuckled and leaped onto the ship. "Phew~ You guys got beat up!" He smirked at them. "What's a marine doing here." Roy tried to look threatening but was too beat up to do anything.
> 
> ...



Aaron takes another look at the treasuers. He takes a deep breath, "I can't even describe the value of those treasures," he shakes it off, "But that was never my intention for this journey anyway."

Marcus retrieves the keys and holds them all within his grip, "Well happy flyings," he says as his fist begins to glow with a single blast the 7 keys fly off towards the island, seperating slightly before crashing into the land.

He then retrieves one of the chests, "Whoo, this is heavier than I thought," he says as he stands shakily. He then forms a star next to him and tosses it on, "There we go," he says before stacking another chest on top.

"Oi, Dragon Shit, get the other two..." Roy says glaring at the former marine, "You really don't like using my name huh?"

Roy ignores him though and begins limping back to the ship, "Good thing you were right about this shit," he says as he passes Damien, "I'll be looking forward to our duel..."

*Crimson Fist Pirates*

Derrick heads down towards the stage, his crew roling their eyes and shaking their heads as they watch. He points his finger at the man in the top hat as he soaks up the praise from the audience.

"You!" he shouts, "You're gona' join my pirate crew and be our musician," he looks him right in the eyes, "Any problems with that? Because I'm fine with problems, it just makes my job getting you on board a little trickier but it's all the same to me."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 28, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Crimson Fist Pirates*
> 
> Derrick heads down towards the stage, his crew roling their eyes and shaking their heads as they watch. He points his finger at the man in the top hat as he soaks up the praise from the audience.
> 
> "You!" he shouts, "You're gona' join my pirate crew and be our musician," he looks him right in the eyes, "Any problems with that? Because I'm fine with problems, it just makes my job getting you on board a little trickier but it's all the same to me."



Joshua looks down on the man who has been shouting and ruining his applause. He was a wild man and he was rather annoying, a toy should not go against it's master. "I wish you." He raises the bow on his violin. "A good night." A soft sound played as he maneuvered the bow and his fingers on the strings. Derrick's eyes began to grow heavier and heavier as he got closer to Joshua, but no one else was feeling the effects. Joshua was able to localize the feeling on his target, and that target was the man coming towards him. Once he was done, Derrick hit the floor. "Now, One more song." Joshua raised his bow. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afgSUDS7djY&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]




A few women in the band began to chant. The music played and played, The men and women in the audience not realizing what was happening, their money was being collected in buckets that other members of the band were passing around, they threw the money in and didn't think, they just gave. Even the crimson fist pirates threw their money away. The band kept playing, but everyone focused on the cause... Joshua, he grinned, "People are such fools."

When the music fades, the band leaves. The people are bewildered as they all leave and within a few moments, realize their money was gone. No knowledge of how it went.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 29, 2010)

As the Crimson Fist Pirates snap out of their trans they soon notice that their pockets are empty, "What the hell?!" Dante shouts, "Seems we've been conned..."

"Great! Just great! How the hell am I supposed to get food now!" Jasmine's head snaps towards Dante, "What! We can't get food now!"

They rush down and kick Derrick until he wakes up, "What happened?" he says rushing to his feet, "He played some song and you fell asleep!"

Derrick's eyes grow wide behind his sunglasses, "Wait what?!" 

"And then he somehow robbed us," Derrick shakes his head, "Man you guys are dumb..." he says with a roll of his eyes, *"YOU'RE ONE TO TALK!"*

He gets to his feet, "Fine fine lets go track him down, get the money that _you_ all lost, and then tie him up and bring him on board like we usually do," they all sigh, *"Right..."* and then they head out to track down the con man/musician.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 29, 2010)

Joshua Hart, The famous musician known all around the grandline. He's played and played and no one is wiser, His music is the syren's song. Those who hear him, They lose their cash, But if you fight him, he kicks your ass. "Ho, Making fun of me?" Joshua looks over to one of his band mates, they all carry with them a large sack of beli. "Sorry, Sorry~" The man rubs the back of his head. "But, how are we going to divy up this much cash!? we've never hit a mother load like this before!" He chuckles. "Honestly, the money is of no consequence to me. I have sacks of it at home." He sighs and looks up. "To play a song and have my music known world round, That's all that matters." He smirked, a lie, no doubt it was. But it was one he loved.

"Hehehe, Well, See yah Josh!" One of the men tosses his money at Joshua. "We've got too much this time, You take it and ease our guilt!" They chuckle and begin to walk off, leaving Joshua with two comically large sacks of cash. "Fufufu, I do love my toys, they march forward nearly on their own now." He smirked, manipulation, it was too easy. To normal for humans to fall into the hands of greed. He turned towards his home, But it seemed on his way a rather large group of men had stopped him. "Oi! You bastard! You stole our money didn't you!" They were pirates obviously by the look of them. They were all rather large and muscled though, Rare for pirates. "We're the Big Gun crew from south blue! How bout we teach you a lesson in RESPECT huh!?"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 29, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> *Silvia Pauline Gyorgike
> 
> Mystery Island?*
> 
> ...



Feroy paused for a moment as Silvia spoke. The golden chance that he could be the son of this woman was still alive! The Hoax Pirate Captain's eyes looked hopeful and the expression on Feroy's face was that of anxiousness. He was almost shaking at the very thought.

"Well, because maybe....just maybe, I could be this woman's son. My name is Feroy Toglory." Feroy said as he let both of their collars go. He clenched his own fist and stared down towards the ground.

"I know...I know this sounds crazy, but there's always a chance. I just want to know."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 29, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Joshua Hart, The famous musician known all around the grandline. He's played and played and no one is wiser, His music is the syren's song. Those who hear him, They lose their cash, But if you fight him, he kicks your ass. "Ho, Making fun of me?" Joshua looks over to one of his band mates, they all carry with them a large sack of beli. "Sorry, Sorry~" The man rubs the back of his head. "But, how are we going to divy up this much cash!? we've never hit a mother load like this before!" He chuckles. "Honestly, the money is of no consequence to me. I have sacks of it at home." He sighs and looks up. "To play a song and have my music known world round, That's all that matters." He smirked, a lie, no doubt it was. But it was one he loved.
> 
> "Hehehe, Well, See yah Josh!" One of the men tosses his money at Joshua. "We've got too much this time, You take it and ease our guilt!" They chuckle and begin to walk off, leaving Joshua with two comically large sacks of cash. "Fufufu, I do love my toys, they march forward nearly on their own now." He smirked, manipulation, it was too easy. To normal for humans to fall into the hands of greed. He turned towards his home, But it seemed on his way a rather large group of men had stopped him. "Oi! You bastard! You stole our money didn't you!" They were pirates obviously by the look of them. They were all rather large and muscled though, Rare for pirates. "We're the Big Gun crew from south blue! How bout we teach you a lesson in RESPECT huh!?"



As Derrick and the crew walked through the town he couldn't help but think of the songs that he had heard before. Even the melody that had put him to sleep was stuck in his head.

He needed that man in his crew, and there was no way that he would take no for an answer, "Looks like we've been beaten to the punch," Hachi says motioning in front of them.

They look over and spot the man from before, but he is now surrounded by a group of very large men, and they don't seem too happy, "So are we gona' do anything about it?" Jasmine says cracking her knuckles.

Derrick shakes his head, "No, I want to see what he's got," he says crossing his arms, "No weaklings allowed on board. I don't care if he can play the pants off that damn violin, if he can't take these chumps then he's got no place as a pirate."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 29, 2010)

*Silvia Pauline Gyorgike

Mystery Island…*

Even after Feroy had released Silvia, she continued to look into his eyes, blinking, but remaining focus on him. However, Feroy’s words had caused an awkward amount of silence between all three of them. Silvia finally smiled though. “You have her eyes. Not the same color, but they display that same attitude. The attitude I came to respect and learn from him…” She said. “Perhaps you’re not her son and I merely have misjudged you, but Feroy Toglory, you looked damn well like Clair’s son right now.” She said confidently. “I haven’t seen Clair in long, though. Maybe, Drake would be better to ask your questions then I am capable of…” 

Silvia walked away from the two men, leaving them alone to speak. Before either could ask where she was going, she turned back though and smiled. “I have patients to attend to. Your crew I believe Feroy…” With that, Silvia went inside the ship, to get these pirates the medical care they so desperately needed.


----------



## Franky (Jun 29, 2010)

*Juncho, with Vissik Foehn*

Vissik glanced around happily, pleased by the work his crew was doing. Vissik gazed upon the temple that lay at the top of the mountain, only to find that something distressing was occuring. The temple was beginning to light up, as a faint blue glow of sorts could be seen through the openings of the structure. "Everyone! Ready yourselves, it seems something is about to happen!" Vissik commanded, becoming a little more serious and backing into a fighting stance.

Just then, a siren sounded and a voice over a loud speaker could be heard. "TOWNSPEOPLE! RETREAT INSIDE YOUR HOMES! WE HAVE RELEASED THE DEMON ASHURA TO DRIVE OUT THE PIRATES!!!" echoed throughout the island. With that, the villagers were overjoyed and ran into their homes, beginning to pray to Ashura to save them. Suddenly, with a massive crash of flying walls and pillars, the demon burst from the temple, roaring across the land. A total of six arms, rippling with an evil aura and three heads, each roaring with hungers. The beast crawled down the mountain, nothing but a winding serpent body from the waist down. Its blank black eyes grazed the air around them, searching for its target. It happened upon Vissik and his crew, and charged with a hideous shriek that would've made the weak fall over with anxiety.

"HHHHAAAAAHAHAHAHAH~~!!!!" Vissik laughed, this challenge amusing him greatly, "What is this uncouth demon doing in our way? Hmhmhm... CHALCEDONY! ESTERVINA! You two and I are off to the temple to take care of whoever's in charge of this monstrousity! Lance, Barton, I want the two of you to take care of this~! Do call if you need assistance!" Vissik hastily shouted, leading Chalcedony and Estervina towards, around, and over the demon, dashing for the steps that would lead them up to the temple which now held a gaping hole in the side.

"It seems things have gotten interesting!!!" Vissik shouted with a prideful laugh.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 29, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> As Derrick and the crew walked through the town he couldn't help but think of the songs that he had heard before. Even the melody that had put him to sleep was stuck in his head.
> 
> He needed that man in his crew, and there was no way that he would take no for an answer, "Looks like we've been beaten to the punch," Hachi says motioning in front of them.
> 
> ...



The large men crack their fists into their palms. "Now then, Give up the cash and we'll let you live." Joshua simply sighed and put the money down. "Boys, It seems you are far too high strung, perhaps a song?" He takes the violin case from his back and opens it. "OI! WE DON'T HAVE TIME FOR YOUR STUPID SONGS!" One of them shouts. "Now now, I need to apologize for tricking you. A song is how i apologize, doesn't that sound wonderful?" One of the men goes to the largest. "Boss, maybe, we make him sing his praise about you or somethin?" The man grinned. "I like that! Sing my praise you little brat!"

Joshua smiled. "Of course sir." The blow slowly pulled against the strings. "I shall play you, a wonderful melody. I call it, The power Sonata." He began to play the song, but the Men couldn't hear it. "What the hell? I see him playing, but i don't hear a damn-" BAM! Joshua's foot slams into his gut and sends him rolling backward. "Oh my, It seems i didn't even need the song. Such a shame." He sighed. "I thought you were stronger." He shook his head. "You little pissant!" The men charge hm. "Drum Solo." Joshua blasts forward, His legs spinning off in all directions as the men cough and gag, suddenly flying away. "And to the victor, go the spoils." He put his violin away and grabbed the money. "Off to home again."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 29, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> The large men crack their fists into their palms. "Now then, Give up the cash and we'll let you live." Joshua simply sighed and put the money down. "Boys, It seems you are far too high strung, perhaps a song?" He takes the violin case from his back and opens it. "OI! WE DON'T HAVE TIME FOR YOUR STUPID SONGS!" One of them shouts. "Now now, I need to apologize for tricking you. A song is how i apologize, doesn't that sound wonderful?" One of the men goes to the largest. "Boss, maybe, we make him sing his praise about you or somethin?" The man grinned. "I like that! Sing my praise you little brat!"
> 
> Joshua smiled. "Of course sir." The blow slowly pulled against the strings. "I shall play you, a wonderful melody. I call it, The power Sonata." He began to play the song, but the Men couldn't hear it. "What the hell? I see him playing, but i don't hear a damn-" BAM! Joshua's foot slams into his gut and sends him rolling backward. "Oh my, It seems i didn't even need the song. Such a shame." He sighed. "I thought you were stronger." He shook his head. "You little pissant!" The men charge hm. "Drum Solo." Joshua blasts forward, His legs spinning off in all directions as the men cough and gag, suddenly flying away. "And to the victor, go the spoils." He put his violin away and grabbed the money. "Off to home again."



As Joshua heads off Derrick slides down the hill that they were watching from and cuts him off, "Hey, we need to talk," Joshua raises a browl, "Oh?"

"You never answered my question," Jasmine rolls her eyes, "It wasn't much of a question, more of an order."

"Oh, and you stole my crew's money, which we'll be needing back..." as Joshua thinks over the situation Derrick buts in once again, "And try that sleeping shit again and I'll burn that violin along with your fingers..."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 29, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> As Joshua heads off Derrick slides down the hill that they were watching from and cuts him off, "Hey, we need to talk," Joshua raises a browl, "Oh?"
> 
> "You never answered my question," Jasmine rolls her eyes, "It wasn't much of a question, more of an order."
> 
> "Oh, and you stole my crew's money, which we'll be needing back..." as Joshua thinks over the situation Derrick buts in once again, "And try that sleeping shit again and I'll burn that violin along with your fingers..."



"That would be counter productive, If you want me to join your crew, then burning my fingers would make me useless, as a musician, my greatest asset is music, allow me to show you." He raised the bow, Derricks hands ignited with lava. "Calm down, You won't need those." With a quick strum of strings, Joshua played a song, The rest couldn't hear it. With that, he put the violin away once more. "Understand, I do not wish to follow you. I have no interest in your pirating, I've got a good thing going here. If i become bored of it, maybe i'll join you." 

He picked up the bags of money. "Or perhaps a game. Try and catch me if you want your money back." With that, he blasted off down the street, only a trail of smoke flowing behind him. "Speed sonata." Joshua smirked.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 29, 2010)

*The Revolutionaries*

Drake watched as the exchange of words took place between Silvia and Feroy. The kid looked desperate, and that was something Drake knew all about. However he knew that the upcoming mission would be a dangerous one. One that a mere rookie would have a tough time surviving even with the help of him and his crew. However, Feroy had a right to go on this mission. He was connected and emotionally invested, and if Drake didn't allow him to come, then he would probably just find a way to go anyway. Drake nodded towards Gritt who caught the signal.

"Feroy Toglory. You have been officially invited to take part in a vital mission to the Revolutionary Army. It is imperative that we succeed as the we cannot win this war without it. Before you decide to accept or decline our invitation, know that it will be extremely dangerous and if you survive, you and your crew will most likely be branded as revolutionaries as well. What say you?" Gritt said adressing the captain of the Hoax Pirates.

*"Heh, more like if you wanna kick some marine ass then get the hell ova here and let's roll!" *Sawyer added.

_"The marine base is on an island exactly 32.5 miles away from our current positon. If we travel by ferry we can arrive tomorrow. Any faster transportation would reduce this time by half. In that case, our probability of success would rise by 5%. I suggest we outfit this ship and set sail as soon as medical preperations have been fufilled. To speed up that process, I will lend my assistance in the healing of Mr. Toglory's crew."_ Dr. Morris said as he walked onto the ship and followed Silvia treating the injured pirates.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 29, 2010)

Crimson Fist Pirates

Derrick smiled as the musican began to run away. "Alright guys. Let's bag us our musician!" And with a wave of his hand the pirate crew all ran off in different directions trying to capture the runnaway violinist. 

Moab was now alone, looking for the mysterious man and thinking to himself. _"Ya know. I don't even want this guy in the crew. Everyone's already stronger than I am and that pretty much sucks... adding one more is just going to make it harder for me to keep up. OOOOHHH I know. I'll capture him, and weaken him at the same time. Then, he'll be added to the crew, Derrick will be happy, and I'll have someone on the crew that I'm finally stronger than! Haha oh Moab, you are such the sly one."_

Moab began to dig a hole in the middle of the road. He then lined the top of the hole with branches and twigs, finally covering it with a thick layer of dirt. After his trap was finished, he hid behind a nearby tree waiting for the musician to run by. Once the man fell into the hole, he would take the Violin, break it, and then return the man to Derrick. Everyone ends up happy.

However, Moab was so lost in thought that he didn't even notice Joshua sneak up behind him. "Boo!" Joshua yelled popping out in front of the pirate doctor. 

*"HOLY SHIT!" *Moab yelled jumping back. However, in his haste he had forgotten about the trap he had laid earlier. He only had enough time to look down at where he was standing before the ground underneath him broke sending him down into the pit below. 

"Mother fucker! I'm gonna fucking kill you! You get your ass back here you son of a bitch! Hey where are you going? Don't leave! Cmon I'm stuck! Where's your decency?!? Heeeeeelp!!!" Moab yelled, his voice slowly fading away into the background as Joshua walked away chuckling to himself.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 29, 2010)

*Mystery Island*
Feroy listened to Silvia's words intently. A smile came across his face when the healer told him his eyes held the look of his mother's. This was truly great news. Well, it isn't great that she's about to be executed, but it's great that he actually does have a mother. The Hoax Pirate also looked at ease after this confirmation. 

"Thank you." Feroy muttered as Silvia walked off to heal the rest of his crew. He watched after the woman as she walked away and then look over towards Drake.

"Feroy Toglory. You have been officially invited to take part in a vital mission to the Revolutionary Army. It is imperative that we succeed as the we cannot win this war without it. Before you decide to accept or decline our invitation, know that it will be extremely dangerous and if you survive, you and your crew will most likely be branded as revolutionaries as well. What say you?" Gritt said adressing the captain of the Hoax Pirates.

Feroy immediately nodded towards Drake's accomplice as he offered them to accompany them for the rescue of his mother, or the woman thought to be his mother.

"Of course I accept! I can't let the mother of the future Pirate King get executed while he stands by idly!" Feroy spoke with gusto. His arrogant attitude was once again returning. However, Feroy didn't see himself as arrogant, just very confident in himself.

"Don't you dare underestimate my ability, the ability of the Pirate King." Feroy said, suddenly turning towards Drake. He could tell the Revolutionary was just letting him come because he felt sorry for him. Feroy didn't like that at all.

"I'm much more than what meets the eye."


----------



## Pyro (Jun 29, 2010)

Drake couldn't help the smile that creeped up on his face. The only visible sign of this was the slight raised corners of his mouth. Nothing more. However, he quickly gained control of his emotions once again and his face turned serious once more. 



> "Don't you dare underestimate my ability, the ability of the Pirate King." Feroy said, suddenly turning towards Drake. He could tell the Revolutionary was just letting him come because he felt sorry for him. Feroy didn't like that at all.
> 
> "I'm much more than what meets the eye."




"Heh, you have guts. I'll give you that. However, don't expect this mission to be like any you have faced before. The marines will throw everything they can at us. Clair is one of their most prized prisoners. However, if we are to be working together, I believe you should meet my crew. Dr. Morris is our resident doctor and is now inside your ship currently caring for your crew. Hmmm... seems to be taking him longer than usual. I hope he's not tyring to dissect anyone, he's got a bad habit of doing that. He is the one that always spewing out numbers all over the place. It gets annoying yes, but take the information he chooses to give to heart, it has saved us more than once."

Drake then walked over to where Gritt and Sawyer were standing. "This big guy here is Sawyer. He's our sniper. He has been known to be able to blow away a marine from the length of three football fields. Don't let his rough and tough attitude fool you though, he's a big teddy bear inside."

*"Oi, cmon Drake! You didn need ta tell em that I sleep wit a teddy!" *Sawyer burst out.

"I didn't.... you just did." Drake said dryly. "However, moving on. The last crew member is Gritt. He is our martial arts and close combat expert. Gritt is also my second in command and you will take his words and instructions as you would my own. I can tell you don't like to take directions, your father never did, but Gritt's been around ahwile and his advice could just save your life." Drake said with a serious face.

"Sir! I will seek to give as much information as I can to these promising youngsters. You can rely on me!" Gritt sounded.

_"We are finished in here." _Morris said popping his head out from inside the ship. _"Many have fruit powers as well. I would have found out specifically which ones, but they refused to allow the operation."_

"That's alright Morris. I'm sure they'll let us know on their own. We don't need to be cutting anyone up just yet." Drake responded.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2010)

*The Foo Fighter*

Lal tilted her head to the side, gathering her hair in her hands and doing her best to wring the water out of it. She was mildly successful. "As I said before, my name's Lal Marion. My parents were famous pirates, so I decided I wanted to be like them and took off on an adventure. I joined this one crew for about a week, but I was thrown overboard during a storm. And now...here I am."


----------



## Ice Dragon (Jun 29, 2010)

*Juncho Island...*

Lance and the others made their way toward the top of the mountain where the monastery was situated. He looked up at the towering building and there was an all too familiar blue glow. "That looks familiar, it looks like the Astral tinge" Lance thought to himself. On the Astral plane the entire world seemed slightly blue, Lance didn't know the proper name for it maybe it didn't have one. "Everyone! Ready yourselves, it seems something is about to happen!" Vissik said. 

"I think something was summoned here from the Astral Plane" Lance said aloud for the rest of the crew to hear. Just as he said that a voice came over a loud speaker. Lance didn't feel fear in the real world often but he felt it too much while on the Astral Plane. Lance began to wonder about the creatures he'd encountered while he was on the Astral Plane. Suddenly the voice over the loud speaker made him stop wondering and start worrying. "An Asura?!?!" he shouted in disbelief the others looked at him for a few seconds before the creature burst free from from the temple sending rubble and dust flying through the air. "Lance began to think back about what his friend had said to him about Asura "The only thing she told me is that if I see one I should run." Lance thought

The Asura began to search for it's target and Lance noticed something that made him wonder again. It's eyes weren't like his own, it was pitch black no astral tinge. "Did they summon it here completely from the Astral Plane?" Lance began to wonder to himself. Maybe that would be better that would mean that if it was summoned completely it would have a worldly body and he could fight it. His thoughts were disrupted by Vissik's laughter he looked over to his new captain. "What is this uncouth demon doing in our way? Hmhmhm... CHALCEDONY! ESTERVINA! You two and I are off to the temple to take care of who ever is in charge of this monstrosity! Lance, Barton, I want the two of you to take care of this!" Vissik said 

The three ran off leaving Lance and Leon alone to handle the Asura. "Hey Leon, I have a little experience with this sort of creature. We need to take out it's eyes first and it has six of them two on each head." Lance looked at the weapon slung over Leon's back. "I hope you're good with that thing, I have a plan. I'll distract it and you get in position to take it's eyes out. Once that is done we should be able to concentrate on a certain spot and penetrate it's scales."

With that Lance floated off into the air and held his hands out. "Astral guns" he said softly his hands glowed blue and some astral energy gathered in his palms and turned into likenesses of the pistol he carried around with him on his real body. The difference was this this guns shot astral bullets and the ammo never ran out. He flew off toward the creature to get it's attention all the while thinking about how the hell the monks got an Asura to the this plane of existance from the Astral Plane


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 29, 2010)

*Mariejois...*
All six of the Shichibukai were finally gathered in the main conference hall. Fleet Admiral Meiji entered the hall, followed by an entourage of high ranking Marines. The tall Fleet Admiral briefly eyed each guest from under his white bushy eyebrows. With six such huge egos as these Warlords contained in one chamber, basically akin to a smoldering powder keg, he felt it best to keep this affair moving as quickly as possible. 

"Thank you all for coming," Mejii said, "Some of you more willing then others of course," he added with a vague smirk. 

"In past times we selected you Shichibukai solely based on your fearsome reputations...but recent incidents have shown us that a reputation alone isn't always enough." Meiji of course was referring to Olaf, one of the seven Shichibukai, being consumed by Yajuu before his untimely demise. 

"For this reason we have gathered four of the most powerful and infamous Pirates on the Grand Line to do battle for the title of Shichibukai, with you six playing the role of judges. Who better to judge a Pirate then a Pirate afterall." 

Meiji clapped his hands. Suddenly the entire conference hall began to tremble. A slit in the thick marble floor cracked open that slowly began to expand. As the floor contracted adn the opening became wider, the seats of the Shichibukai and the Marines were lifted via automatic levers onto a giant dais. Meiji and the three Admirals sat slightly above the Shichibukai, who's seats were a level lower. Above the Admirals was a bleacher like section where a group of high ranking Vice Admirals, and black suited World Government agents, sat. 

Meanwhile a huge battle arena, the size of a football field, unfolded directly beneath the spectators. The arena was made to resemble a rocky battlefield. Weapons of various sorts, including swords, battle axes, and even rifles, were arranged along the walls surrounding the arena. Two giant steel gates on opposite ends of the arena clanked open.

"Our first two candidates will now take the field!" Meiji announced in a booming voice. 

Trumpets sounded as two figures, wreathed in shadow, appeared at the mouth of each gate. One of them was a giant mountain of man, standing 18 feet tall, so tall in fact that he had to slightly duck under the top of the gate to enter the arena. He hefted a substantial pot belly over his belt and wore garb like that of the denizens of the kingdom of Arabasta. 

*Atem "The Mad Pharoah"
Bounty: 240,000,000 *

From the other gate stepped forth a more normal looking young man, with white hair. 

*Bros Ki
Bounty: 500,000,000*

"BEGIN WHEN YOU ARE READY!" Meiji told them with a wave of his right hand.


----------



## Candy (Jun 29, 2010)

*James Ray*, _The Foo Fighter_


James nodded at lal as she told him a quick history of her recent happenings. He quickly changed from a serious face to a happy one "Well then, if your're a pirate, then ill be glad to have you aboard for as long as needed." Said james cheerfully. "If you were anything other then that then it would have been a different story," James then turned to one of the fodder crew members "You there, get this young lady a room to get dried off in till we get to the island." The crew member dropped the mop he was sueing tp clean the deck and set a light jog down under the deck.

As he went down under the deck james look at paix island, which was getting closer and closer with every second; james predicted in his head that the ship would dock in minutes. And with all of his division commanders on board they could enter the islanmd with some class.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 29, 2010)

*Atem ‘The Mad Pharaoh’

Mariejois*

The Captain of the Pyramid Head pirates, Atem grinned stupidly as his name was announced, showing plenty of teeth, but leaving his tongue out of his mouth. He then frowned. He was missing his most faithful companion, Set. The marines had told him that he couldn’t bring the giant snake into the arena, mainly, because it would be considered ‘unfair’. They had offered to feed the snake, so Atem let them. He chuckled though, for he doubted those marines knew what ‘food’ for Set was. He was sure the snake would enjoy himself, though. Much like he was about to. 

The little man, well by Atem’s standards, who had stepped into the arena, was apparently his opponent. Atem’s grew wider, even more bloodthirsty then before. He however looked at the ‘judges’. “Normally I watch the entertainment, but today I shall provide it! Watch as this man crumbles into nothing!” He sneered. He lifted his arm and muttered under his breath, “Embalming,” and salt instantly pumped out of his body, forming into a glob of salt which was shot out incredibly fast speeds at the little man before him. The glob never slowed down, but it quivered as it moved. 

Atem took a courteous bow at the moment and then turned to the judges, once more. “Salt Salt fruit! I’m the saltiest man ever~” He said, licking his lips, in a matter of satisfaction.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 29, 2010)

*Gorilla Island/With the Phoenix Pirates...*
Dean managed to lead the crew past the border guards of Fuckoff Town. The guards had closely scrutinized Dean's companions, but he explained to them that they were new recruits for the war. Which actually wasn't that far off from the truth. 

"That was close," Amelia said, as they neared a large seven story mansion located in the center of Fuckoff town. The mansion itself took up almost two village blocks, and black iron wrought gates surrounded the perimeter of the compound. 

"That's the House of Warriors," Dean said. "The seven most powerful fighters in this village reside there..."  

Land's eyes sparked with interest as he looked the mansion up and down. It was of an old premodern style, and one of those kinds of places where rare antiques were bound to be laying around...perhaps even rare and antique weapons. "So how do we do thi-?"

"ROSE!" Amelia yelled. 

The younger girl apparently already had a plan in mind, as she ran off and climbed the high iron gate, leaping to the top of it in one bound. She stood at the top and started to form a massive bubble over her head. 

*"COME ON OUT FUCKOFF'S!!"* she screamed at the top of her lungs. 

_Within the House of Warriors..._
Warrior King Englebert sat at the head of a long dining table, enjoying a feast with his six comrades and fellow elite warriors. He raised a wine goblet in the air and laughed. 

"To victory!" he exclaimed. 

His comrades raised their goblet's in response, and spoke in unison, *"TO V-!" *

"COME ON OUT FUCKOFF'S!!"

*BABOOOM!* 

The dining room hall shook violently as the sound of an explosion rocked the front of the mansion. A second later, an out of breath guard ran into the dining room. 

"Who dares attack our house?!" Englebert snarled in anger. 

"Seven intruders sir, they're pushing through the front gate!" the guard gasped. 

"Even the Warriors of Fuckup Town wouldn't dare attack us in our own domain!"  

The guard shook his head. "They're not from Fuckup sir...we don't know who they are!" 

Englebert quickly snapped his fingers and motioned to his warriors, who each stood up from their seats as if they knew the drill. They quickly scattered out of the dining room through various exits (both seen and unseen) with trained efficiency.  

"It doesn't matter where they're from. We'll kill them all!" Englebert said with a sneer.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 29, 2010)

*Mariejois...*
Annie kicked her feet up on the railing posted around the balcony seating, and leaned back in her chair, observing the two candidates with a smirk. She wondered why these mooks would even agree to this kind of deal. They had to be really hard up for power and glory, to go to this length.  

_Do they want to be Shichibukai that badly?_ she wondered to herself. 

In her experience Pirates only became Shichibukai for two reasons. Either they had aspirations of becoming the Pirate King but failed in the New World (maybe due to their own shortcomings, perhaps losing their nakama in a battle), or they had some kind of plan or agenda that could only be accomplished by having the cherished immunity that came with being a Warlord. No true freedom loving Pirate became a Shichibukai because they wanted to, in her humble opinion. She certainly didn't take this job by choice. 

"I got money on the fatso Pharoah," Annie said aloud. "Any takers?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 29, 2010)

CFP

The pirates had been attempting to hunt down the musician for a while now with no success, and their doctor had vanished a while ago, "Where is that idiot," Derrick shakes his head, "Not important. I'm done messing around, we're getting this bastard!"

He takes a deep breath and pulls the three in, "Here's the plan..."

Meanwhile Joshua is not too far away, leaning against a wall playing a little tune on his violin, "Now this is just embaressing," he says with a sigh. Soon after Hachi approaches, hand on his blade's hilt, "I think I'll be making my leave now," he heads to the right but Hachi quickly draws his blade forcing him to shoot off to the left. He sheaths his blade, "Well my jobs done."

He heads down the road, "Looks like they've finally given up," he says looking back, "Not quite!" Derrick leaps from a tree, "Lava Dome!" he lets out a mass of lava that encircles around him and traps him as it hardens.

"This won't do," with one strong kick he makes a hole in the trap and rushes out, but as he rushes out he's hit with a smoke screen of pepper, "Gah! What's this?!"

He finally makes his way out and as he does Jasmine leaps from the sky, "Got you!" the watery eyed musician zig zags around her, "Afraid not," he starts speeding off, looking back at the defeated pirates, "Game ov-" the ground beneath him seems to disappear as he runs straight into the hole from before without looking.

Moab lets off a grin, "AHA! I DID IT!" he says grabbing hold of the man, "JUST LIKE I PLANNED!" the other look down the hole, "Moab?" Derrick says scratching his head, "Well I guess that works. Looks like we win," he says with a victorious grin.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 29, 2010)

*Estervina*

She watched the hideous creature tear down the mountain side; charging straight for the crew. Vissik order for her and Chalcedony to follow him to the temple at the top of the mountain. Barton and Lance would stay and fight the beast. Her mouth fell open a bit. How could the two newest members hope to defeat an _Asura_? She had read about them during her many travels across the East Blue. They only exsisted in one place, and if they were found anywhere else; they were captured, with a miracle, but a group of people; it was never just one person; or they had wandered from their homeland and lost their way; thus leading them to inhabit a different place.

"I hope they're able to withstand against that thing..." She murmured. It let out a roar that pierced her ears. She winced and looked at the monster; it's eyes seemed to be trying to send a message to people around it. She took a brief moments to ponder.

_Is it homesick? Maybe it's in pain.

*If it's in pain, how about we just kill it?*

Can't you try to have a little bit of sympathy?! That thing is probably at the same level of nastiness as you and you just want to kill it!

*May I remind you that I love to kill and fight?*_ She let out a sigh and followed Vissik around the creature. She took a quick look over it's body. The monks had painted sutras onto it and had also nailed seals onto it's side. Tight collars were on it's necks and many limbs. She also noticed that on the tail, there were several large iron rings.

"I see... it is in pain... these monks have been chaining the poor creature down for so long..." She muttered as she ran past it's huge body.


----------



## Franky (Jun 29, 2010)

*Juncho*

Noticing Estervina's hesitation, he turned round for a minute and said "Estervina! Those bindings are not due to the monks! They are simply side effects of the creature having a natural body, restraining it's Astral powers!" Of course, being a noble child, Vissik had read about this long ago, and he knew exactly what was going on: the monks had released this demon to fight them because they were afraid of the pirates, but that only brought a smile to Vissik's face.

"EVERYONE! Worry not, because if they have to release this monster to deal with us, than obviously they aren't strong enough to do it themselves!" Vissik shouted words of encouragement. With that, Vissik, Estervina, and Chalcedony kept dashing up the steps leading to the temple, when their gaze fell upon two monks, stronger than the others by the look of things. One wore a blue sash, and the other a red one.

"Vile pirates!" "Stop!" "You will not!" "Come any closer!" they both shouted, switching and finishing eachother's sentences. "I am Li Ts'Quan!" "And I am Li Ts'Jian!" the one in blue and red said respectively, one after the other. The began a sequence of flips down the steps, but Vissik managed to barely graze in between the two, continuing to run. "They're all yours, Estervina, Chalcedony!!!" with that, Vissik ran into the ruined Temple.

"Well now brother," "it seems we have to fight these two, brother," the two said, "but that man who went on," "will face Li Ts'Ai, our master and father!" The two then jumped into the air, locked hands, and brought their feet down, aiming right for Estervina and Chalcedony's heads.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 29, 2010)

*Juncho, Estervina*

As the twin monks came down on them, Estervina took in a deep breath and spun to the side, dodging the crushing attack with ease. Her hair twisted around her face and settled as she brought one leg up and bent her knee so her foot was resting on her other knee. She drew a few knives.

"My duty is to fight, and I will fight. I regret doing so against a monk of high stature. But, I must do what I must do." The brother monks split up to face them. Estervina recieved the one with the red sash. She narrowed her eyes and held a knife out in front of her and one at ear level.

_First is the dance-

*Let me fight!! Let me fight!*

You won't fight! This is mine and mine alone! Just so long as the crew doesn't get destroyed... I won't need any help from you.

*Oh right. So I'll wait when you wuss out from the pain. Got it. Same routine as always, neh?*_ Estervina growled and leapt at the monk. She spun in the air and brought a knife down through the air at the monk's neck.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 29, 2010)

Mariejois

Bros had been sitting in the area for quite some time. Not many people noticed he was there, and he was cool with that. If they noticed him, they'd probably just freak out or somthing, and then it would get loud, and annoying. And that just wouldn't do. Bros never understood why everyone always made such a commotion whenever they saw him. If they were nice enough, he'd probably smoke em out. 

But slowly more and more marines began to show up. Yet still, Bros did not move. Soon enough a very scared marine came up to him. "Um... sir... the other shichibaki candidates have arrived... and your fight isn't scheduled to be first... we uh.... need to use the arena."

"Dude... cmon man I'm pretty comfortable here. Can't you just switch the fights up or something? I'd much prefer not to move..." Bros said as he took a long drag from the 7ft tall pipe he had in his hands. 

Soon enough however, the time had come for Bros to fight. His opponent had already entered the arena and began boasting about his strength. The brute had made a large commotion earlier about his pet snake and how it wasn't allowed to fight. But eventually the large man had given up and decided to fight with his own power.

*"Start!"* One of the referees yelled. 

"Wait... I kinda wanna see that huge snake." Bros said as he walked towards the stands where Set was being kept. "Dude... that thing's huge. What the hell do ya feed it?" Bros said with his back to his opponent.

However, Atem was not waiting for the lazy pirate to get ready. The match had already started and he was gonna start the match off right. 




> Normally I watch the entertainment, but today I shall provide it! Watch as this man crumbles into nothing!? He sneered. He lifted his arm and muttered under his breath, ?Embalming,? and salt instantly pumped out of his body, forming into a glob of salt which was shot out incredibly fast speeds at the little man before him. The glob never slowed down, but it quivered as it moved.



Bros never turned his body. The only motion he made was to raise his pipe behind his back. The large ball of salt landed right into the bowl.

"Thanks bro... I was running a little low." Bros said while attempting to smoke the salt that was now in his pipe. However, after a single drag of the salt, Bros immediatly dumped it out. "Damn dude... that shit tastes aweful. I suppose you're not gonna let me relax are you... oh well... can't be helped I guess." Bros said in an even tone. "Smokescreen."

Bros took a massive hit off of his large pipe and blew the smoke out obscuring the sight in the entire arena. "Much better..." Bros said. Once again sitting with his back agaisnt one of the arena walls. Now he could relax in peace due to the fact that his opponent could no longer see him. Now normally this would be a hinderance for both sides, however Bros had learned to fight using hearing alone. And while not being able to see still sucked, he could fight better than most in zero visibility. 

"Oh by the way man. You might be feeling a little tired now. You see, I'm pretty high right now... and this weird thing happens... anyone who's around me feels any of the effects I do. Don't ask me how it works tho. I've got no clue... hey... you got any snacks?" Bros said with genuine interest.


----------



## Franky (Jun 29, 2010)

*Juncho, with Jian and Quan*

Jian missed the girl, and Quan missed the male, so the two nodded to eachother, without a words, and split up, chasing the two pirates. Jian charged at Estervina, who seemed to be thinking a lot. "What is the matter, girl?" he said, apparently cabable of talking without his brother.

The girl then threw knives through the air at him, which his ducked under and spun around onto his knee and his back to Estervina. He brought his leg up with immense speed straight into Estervina's gut, knocking her back slightly. "We won't be beaten that easily, my friend!"

*Juncho, with Vissik Foehn*

Vissik ran into the temple, his saber already unsheathed. He looked around hastily, and then continued into the deeper chambers. Monk after monk came flying at him, but he sliced them all down. This was putting quite the strain on his physique though. "Where is the master of this temple!?" Vissik shouted, echoing through the halls.

"RIGHT HERE!" came Ai's booming voice from no where. "Show yourself!" "Fair enough..." with that, the wall next to Vissik in the hallway burst open and the old man's fist came flying through the air, litterally rippling with power, and dug into the right side of Vissik's face, sending him flying through the wall to his left, into the sparring grounds of the temple.

"I am the master of this Temple, Li Ts'Ai!" the large, old man said, sliding off the upper half of his robes as to fight, "I will not forgive you who have harmed my students!!" With that, Ai charged at Vissik, his eyes adamently set on Vissik. "What a bafoon... Hypno Hypno no Mi!" Vissik stared deeply into his opposer's gaze, but he noticed something: his cataracts were heavily clouded, and then it hit him: Ai was blind, which meant no sight, which meant no Hypno Hypno no Mi.

In the time it took Vissik t realize this and take it in, Ai was already up at him, and with a few quick, well-placed jabs to his left leg, fell Vissik. Immense pain surged through his leg, which then suddenly began to numb until he could no longer feel it. "Now then, fight me without your legs, young man!" Ai shouted, slamming a fist into Vissik's chest, sending him flying back once again.

"Damn..." Vissik said while he spat blood, "Looks like I'll be needing a new way of fighting... but how?" As vissik spoke to himself, Ai was already up above him, bringing down his fist like the hammer of judgement. Vissik barely dodged by gracefully flipping using his right leg and hands to where he leans against a pillar. Just then, the feeling returned to his leg, although it burned immensely. At least he could walk.

"It seems your body has quite the willpower..." Ai started, "a normal man wouldn't be up for at least another 10-20 minutes..." Vissik thought for a minute as Ai got into another fighting position. And then, Ai charged once more, punching a hole into the wall as Vissik barely managed to side-step him, even with the searing pain coarsing through his left leg with every move he made.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 29, 2010)

*Gorilla Island...*
Rose dashed through the giant hole in the mansion, with reckless abandon, thrashing about several guards who tried to intercept her. Amelia quickly chased after Rose, exhorting her to stop. Rose laughed with a smile on her face however, showing Amelia she had nothing to be worried about. 

"Yeah right!" Amelia said in a huff, as she drew her ebony bow from around her shoulder. It was always like this between the two of them, a complicated give and take. Almost as complicated as their childhoods in fact. 

_19 Years ago on Peach Island...
Susan Armstrong stood on the front porch of her cottage. She held a newborn Amelia in her arms, swaddled in a sky blue blanket. The tiny infant slept peacefully in the arms of her mother, and looked content. Beside Susan stood her husband, Lt. Commander Andrew Armstrong. He looked proudly at his daughter and kissed Susan on the cheek. 

"C'mon lover boy, we've gotta get going. We're on Vice Admiral Kuzan's ship now!" a voice called out from beyond the porch. 

Andrew turned towards his older brother, Commander Archer Armstrong. "Jealous?" Andrew countered. He looked back at his wife and daughter with a smile. 

"Promise me you'll be safe," Susan told her husband. 

"Always," Andrew said. He kissed his wife and daughter one last time and headed off down the road with his brother. 

18 years ago on Peach Island...
Amelia sat on the front porch, happily stacking colored blocks into a lopsided tower. She noticed a tall man walking towards the front porch. At first she thought it was her father, but then she realized that he was her Uncle Archer. 

Her mother saw Archer from the living room window and ran out of the front door. Archer stopped in his tracks as she ran up to him. Amelia had no idea what was going on, only that in her selfish one year old mind she wished her father was here instead of her uncle. Archer said something to his mother in a low voice. Suddenly she broke down into tears and collapsed onto her knees. Not a second later, Amelia's tower of blocks tipped over and scattered across the porch steps. 

17 years ago on Peach Island...
It was nighttime, as Amelia stared out the kitchen window which overlooked the backyard. Her mother was arguing with a big scary looking man with wild reddish blond hair and a full mustache. He wore a royal blue overcoat, and dressed like one of the folks that Amelia would often see at the docks. Amelia remembered that her mother called them Pirates. 

The man spoke in a low voice and seemed to be sorry for some reason. Suddenly her mother smacked him across the face. She strode back towards the house, tears were flowing down her face. The man didn't seem angry and instead bowed his head low with a sorry face. He slowly turned around and walked off.

Several months passed after that, and Amelia slowly began to see much more of the scary man, only she quickly realized he wasn't that scary, and was actually pretty nice. He'd often play with Amelia and eat dinner with her and her mom. A month later, Susan told Amelia that she was pregnant. Amelia had no idea what that meant, but her mother said it meant that she would be a big sister soon.  

When Rose was born Amelia didn't know quite what to think. At first all Rose did was cry and eat, and poop (she did a lot of that). It was annoying at first, especially since Amelia felt like her mother seemed more interested in Rose then her. However, Amelia's mother said that she and Rose were sisters, and it was her job to look after Rose and be a good example for her. This made Amelia feel proud and she promised to be a good big sister. 

Rose's father also treated Amelia like his daughter, and told her they were all a family now. Amelia still missed her real father, and wished he would come back, but it felt good to have a family. Her mother was happy again and so was she.  

16 years ago...
Amelia peeked through the kitchen door, watching her mother read a letter. Her mother looked sad and her hands trembled as she read the letter. Suddenly she exploded in anger and screamed, a loud and angry sound that made Amelia shake with fear. After that she never saw Rose's father again._


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 29, 2010)

The Devil's Luck pirates-

The four chests on board, the door locked and the seven keys thrown back onto the island. The crew sails off, they have reached the end of south blue and now, there is only the grand line to conquer. They would worry about the island they left, but according to the leader of the previous village, there was hundreds of small settlements not taken down. The island would rebuild it's capital and the seven keys would be lost to the treasure. 

Zander, Marcus, Aaron and Alex handle the ship, Katherine, Roy and Damien are all in their rooms asleep. Resting up as their bodies took the most damage. However, Within the captains room, something was happening. "Huff..huff..." Covered in burns, cuts, bruises and other assorted broken bones. He was also suffering from fever and having difficulty breathing. Because the others were too busy focusing on their tasks, no one would take notice of this for some time.

But slowly and surely, Damien's health was deteriorating.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 29, 2010)

*Atem ‘The Mad Pharaoh’

Mariejois*

Atem felt a little dizzied in the head right about now. He kept his balance though. Years of high cholesterol, diabetes, choking on salty French fries, and in general, the high pressure he had helped him keep a clear head. Atem couldn’t see jack shit, but he could smell the blood pouring down from his nose. He simply clamped a hand over his nose and let out a laugh, along with a good snort just for added effect. “AHAHAHAHA~” He shouted loudly, making sure Bros could hear him. “Smoking my salt! That was a good one, junkie! However, smoking won’t do anything to save you! You should’ve stayed back at home with your lava lamp!” He said, pointing at Bros or at least the thing he thought was Bros, he instead was pointing at a wall and laughing at it. 

Atem turned away from the wall and began to walk. “I hope the Judges can still see the arena, for they shall need to see I, Atem, kill you!” He boasted. He continued to walk, large feet marching towards nowhere. “Dizziness…Swollenness… I deal with it every day! It is because of the high blood pressure that is caused by my devil fruit!” He continued, shouting madly. By Atem was done talking. He was where he wanted to be now. “Salt Desert” He said as salt started to spill out from every pore and opening on his body. The salt continued to pour out, until the ground wasn’t visible. 

Within seconds, the whole arena had become covered in twenty feet of salt. Atem stood at the top of it, salt wrapped around his body. “You still alive down there Bros!?” He shouted, down to the man who was most likely trapped under tons of salt, which would suffocate him or just dehydrate him. Atem didn’t particularly care. He had proven his point. He didn’t need to see in a fight.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 29, 2010)

*Estervina, Juncho Island*

She held her stomach and gulped in air. His kick was pretty deadly. She was lucky that she had, in time, tightened her stomach muscles to shed part of the damage away. Jian kept his eyes on her, always ready in a fighting stance. She panted and took out a few more knives.

"Swallow's dance, part one..." She whispered. She raised one arm above her head, letting her hand hang down just above her forehead, and lowered one, curved arm below her waist. She flicked her wrists; appearing in her hands three more knives each.

"First, the swallow takes off from the nest," She murmured to herself. Estervina charged at Jian and swept her arm downwards to make him move. She twisted her body around his legs as he kicked out and brought up her other arm, throwing him off balance. He was used to tricky attacks like this and was quick to try and regain his footings. Swung her other arm back down and let the three knives slice across his leg. She narrowed her eyes.

_To shallow..._ Lien pushed against the ground and pointed his feet, sending himself into her. Estervina grunted and let her body go limp for a bit.

"The swallow hatchling must learn to fly first, it will fall from the nest before it's first takeoff..." She slid on the ground and laid on the ground, her knees bent under her body. Lien leapt into the air and spun around to bring his leg down to try and smash her gut. She put her hands behind her head and kicked up. Her legs flew upwards, her right leg outward the most and her left leg behind it. Her right leg veered his kick off track and her left leg caught under his arm; pulling it awkwardly. She heard a satisfying grunt of pain from him as she flipped up onto her feet. Lien rolled on the ground and held his shoulder, massaging it briefly. She fell back into her stance as before, training her eyes on Lien.

_I managed to land a good kick on him with just the hatchling attack. That means I should be able to get some good damage on him.

*I could give you two hints as to what would really KILL HIM.*

I'm not listening to you, barbarian._


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 29, 2010)

Frank trudged down the beach towards the ship.  His head still hurt, and his clothes were damp, but he tried to look on the bright side.  "I still have my hat," he thought, remembering happily the day his father had given it to him.  Frank was so focused on his thoughts he didn't realize he had reached the ship.    

There seemed a conversation going on the deck of the ship when Frank arrived.  "Don't you dare underestimate my ability, the ability of the Pirate King," one of the men on the deck declared.  He was wearing a black cloak over a vest and a dress shirt, and there was a bandanna on his head.  One of other men responded something about teddy bears, but Frank wasn't paying much attention.  "Do you happen to have a spare sail?" Frank asked the man wearing the black cloak.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Jun 30, 2010)

*Lance, Juncho Island*

Lance looked down at the beast from the air he hoped Leon was getting into position. He aimed his pistols at the Asura and he squeezed the triggers the guns weren't really actual guns but a manifestation of his astral energy. It was easier for him to use something he was familiar with to tap into his energy. He was still learning about his powers. A pair of blue translucent orbs flew through the air at the Asura. He wasn't a marksman of any great note but he was good enough to be useful with those guns in a battle. The Asura dived out of the way as the orbs of blue energy flew harmlessly into the ground not even disturbing the soil. The creature looked up at him and screeched loudly, "It seems I got it's attention." Lance said with a smile. 

He moved closer to the creature, the less time it had to react to his attacks the more effective they would be. The Asura slashed at him with a clawed arm but the attack just passed right through him. He was just trying to position the creature so that Leon would have a clear shot at the eyes on one side of the creature. He flew around taking shots every so often and then going intangible again when he saw the Asura getting close to him. "I can keep this up all day" Lance thought when the Asura suddenly did something unexpected. It held out it many hands and they began to glow blue and sword appeared in all of it's hands much like how Lance had earlier materialized his guns. "This isn't good" Lance said with a groan, he took a few more shots at the creature but they were easily blocked by the broad blades of the Asura's many swords. "This just got a lot harder" Lance said floating backwards to create some distance between himself and the Asura. Suddenly it raised all of it's arms and whipped them forward throwing all of the six sword at him.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 30, 2010)

*Mystery Island/ With the Hoax Pirates* 
The Hoax Pirate Captain nodded at each of Drake's crewmates as he introduced them. Feroy thought to introduce Drake to te rest of the Hoax Pirates, but he didn't want him to become suspicious or anything of them. After all, the other Hoax Pirates could very well be the biggest group of crazy bastards ever assembled in one crew. Though, Feroy thought to introduce them anyhow.

"I'll introduce you to my crew as soon as they're all done being treated. But, just to give you a heads up, they're a bit.....crazy." Feroy said thinking of his defiant ass samurai/first mate, the walking zoo, the flirtatious griffin and the swordswoman that never dies.

Suddenly a man approached the group wearing western-style clothes. "Do you happen to have a spare sail?" Frank asked the man wearing the black cloak.

"No." Feroy replied immediately. "Who are you anyhow?" Feroy asked the mysterious man. He didn't look like he posed an threat or anything, but he just wanted to make sure. He could be a government agent or something of the like.

*Mariejois Battlefield*
Shichibukai Darver watched the two Shichibukai candidates as they face off. One of them seemed a bit...weird while the Pharoah was a show off. Darver honestly didn't care who won between the two, but Atem's devil fruit ability was rather intriguing. 

Meanwhile, Admiral Aihato watched the battle with a look of hatred upon her face. She glared at both candidates, "How about when the competition is over I go ahead and murder each and every one of the Shichibukai Candidates. It'll work out nicely since they'll be much to fatigued." She said with a devious grin. "We would have automatically eliminated four formiddable pirates in one swoop!"


----------



## Pyro (Jun 30, 2010)

*Bros vs Atem*

Salt began to pout out of Atem's body slowly filling up the stadium. However, Bros was unfased. Casually he walked towards the gate in which he first entered. Then, jumping high into the air, he slammed his pipe into the side of the gate, sticking it into the structure. He then pulled himself up onto his most prized position and proceeded to once again sit down, this time on the bowl of his pipe. 

Bros took his time as he watched the level of salt rise and rise, however there was no way it could reach as far high as he was. Sure enough it stopped a few feet below Bros' perch. However, Bros then felt something very hot... and painful. "Awww shit... I forgot to put out the bowl before I sat on it. That kinda sucks..." Bros said getting off of his burning seat. 

Now, Bros once again had two feet on the ground... or salt. Not that it mattered. He spent much of his time on beaches... surfing... smoking... chillin. He knew how to fight in the unstable ground and with the zero visibility still in effect he still had the advantage.

"I don't think the weed's effectin ya too much... awww dude! I've got an idea! Wanna try some shrooms? Heh... well you ain't got much of a choice do ya?" Bros said taking another drag from his pipe. *"Shroom blast!" *Bros exclaimed as the chemicals in his body began to once again change. To be completely honest, shrooms were more of a food poisoning than a drug, but Bros didn't care how it worked. Just that it did. Within a few seconds, the effects had kicked in. Now, he could no longer call the battlefield zero visibility. There was still smoke blocking the vision of course, but now, (for Bros at least) there were pink elephants dancing around in a mushroom forest. But this wasn't a big deal to Bros. He was used to seeing this shit all the time, and while it was pretty cool to look at, he figured that Atem was having a much harding time coping than he was.

"Alright dude, i'm getting kinda bored with this salty shithole. I need a change of scenery. Sorry, but I can't hang anymore." Bros said hefting his massive pipe onto his shoulder.  "Soru" he then whispered soft enough for Atem to not hear. 

Bros could still hear the sounds of the large overweight man panting and the salt still falling from his body. It wasn't a lot of noise, but it was all he needed. Moving at lightning speeds due to Soru, he charged at his opponent swinging his 300 lb pipe straight at the Salt man's midsection.

*With Baka*

Baka stood in the middle of the arena after his most recent win. He was still stomping around and beating his chest however. His opponent had just quit, but Baka didn't care. He had WON! And Oda be damned, he was gonna celebrate. However, his celebration was short lived as a tall muscular swordsman walked into the arena. 

*"Baka's next victim! Haha. You saw what happend to skinny carpenter man. You still want to fight? Baka thinks you have guts, but no brains. BUUAHAHA!"* Baka yelled still in the process of his ceremonial victory dance.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 30, 2010)

*Atem ?The Mad Pharaoh?

Mariejois*

"I don't think the weed's effectin ya too much... awww dude! I've got an idea! Wanna try some shrooms? Heh... well you ain't got much of a choice do ya?" Bros said taking another drag from his pipe. *"Shroom blast!" *Bros exclaimed as the chemicals in his body began to once again change. To be completely honest, shrooms were more of a food poisoning than a drug, but Bros didn't care how it worked. Just that it did. Within a few seconds, the effects had kicked in. Now, he could no longer call the battlefield zero visibility. There was still smoke blocking the vision of course, but now, (for Bros at least) there were pink elephants dancing around in a mushroom forest. But this wasn't a big deal to Bros. He was used to seeing this shit all the time, and while it was pretty cool to look at, he figured that Atem was having a much harding time coping than he was.

Atem looked around, eyes wide in amazement. ?What the hell? A forest of mushrooms?? He muttered. Then the pink elephants came and Atem?s jaw dropped, cartoonish. With some help, he managed to pull it back up and put his tongue back in his mouth. He still looked bewildered though, but as he took a step, Atem couldn?t help but grin? ?Oh~ my mind must be playing tricks on me again. Like that time I mistook that chocolate bar for gold.? He mused, tossing the idea around in his head. Atem was truthfully clinically insane, a madman who believed himself to be some type of godly king. He was insane also and he knew it, but it didn?t particularly bother the man. He considered it part of his genius instead. Although, there could be a variety of explanations, insanity, was the one that made the most scene. He shrugged, ?Guess I?ll just deal with it??

Although, Atem had been looking around the entire time, checking his surroundings, salt had continued to pour out of his body. ?Well I guess that?s enough to beat this junkie~? The salt suddenly stopped its expansion. The salt closes to Atem?s body began to lift itself off the ground, swirling and forming into something. ?whitesnake? He said, as the salt began to shape into a giant white snake. Salt poured off its body, but it still was together. Within seconds, the formation of it was complete. ?Where are you~? He sung, calling out to his enemy. Although, Atem didn?t see him coming, the snake with him did though. 

Just as Bros?s pipe was about to hit Atem, the snake reacted by biting down like how a snake caught its prey. ?Huh? Damn you?re a fast one?? Atem mused, as he realized that Whitesnake had caught something. Just in case it hadn?t though? Atem grinned and said, ?Yamato no Orochi!? Just as before, snakes formed from the salt around Atem, this time as eight different heads in total. They all hissed, moving like predators. They were about to move and strike down Bros, wherever he was but then Atem raised an eyebrow. ?Now I figured it out. You were using them to drugs to make me go crazy! Ahahaha, guess you didn?t realize the whole ?mad? part in my name.? 

?Well let?s get one thing straight, mister Bros. I?m Atem! I take what I want and get what I want. Everything is destined to be mine. Women, cars, even the shoes on your feet!? He boasted, arms hanging in the air wily, while he laughed monstrously. ?You want to know why though?? He asked, rhetorically of course. Atem didn?t wait for a response. ?Because Atem is the KING and you are merely an ant before his feet!? He yelled madly, in third person. He had apparently lost control of himself and was now giggling madly. He withdrew the long Khopesh from the strap on his back, spun in his hand for good measure, salt forming on the tip of the blade, so that it looked much like a moon and then when the blade was covered in salt, he slashed upwards with it. ?Salt Cutter!?

A crescent white blade came out of the Khopesh and at Bros, while the other seven snake heads struck as well. Atem grinned, his mouth wide and in a fit of insanity he shouted to everyone present? 

 ?Kneel before GOD!?


----------



## Respite (Jun 30, 2010)

*On The Crews Ship 

Jack Calles Wakes Up, His Body Fells a Little Sore, But he ignores the slight pain and gets out of his bed. Jack Notices No one is in there Dorms, "Hmmm,If No One is down here resting somthing important must be happining on Deck" Jack Slowly Climbs Up The Stairs and Notices Everyone Looking IN the same Direction. As Soon as he emerges to the deck he finds out that there aproaching an island and a huge one. "Caption, Whats going On ?"
"Its Called Paix Island, thats where were heading"
"This should be fun" Jack Proceeds to grab a bite to grab a snack from his pack, Jack Then Starts to think About the things he has done so far and how this all started. Jack also begins to relise how much he owe's the capt. for breaking him out of jail. "hmm, ill have to do somthing to repay him, but ill think about it later." Jack Then Proceeds to walk back on deck and feels the wind blowing threw his hair and thinks how great this adventure it could be.*


----------



## Pyro (Jun 30, 2010)

*Bros vs Atem Post 3 of 4*


Bros watched as first a massive dragon of salt came at him. Barely dodging this attack using his soru, he was not able to dodge the follow up attack and was sliced across is left shoulder. "Dude.... that shit stings. That salt stuff ain't fun at all. Ya know, usually this is the part where I just give up and walk off, but I can't really do that here.... ya see I'm pretty sick and tired of the Marines chasing me all of the fucking world for something I did on accident and I need this title to get them off my back. So sorry broski, but I can't letcha win this one." Bros said finally starting to get serious.

"Ya know... for an inexperienced user like you, shrooms can be a very traumatic experience. They always say that your first time should be in a stable situation and in a controlled enviroment watched over by close friends. You however, are in a pressure filled situation with all sight blocked out, fighting against someone who specializes in silent killing. I ain't your friend, and you're about to find that out the hard way. 
Get ready for some euphoria... *Morphine Drip*!" Bros explained ending his speech with enthusiam that hadn't been shown throughout the entire fight.

Once again, the toxins and chemicals in Bros' body began to change, and this time Morphine began to flow through his bloodsteram. The pain from the slash immediatly went away. However, Bros knew that he had to be careful while using this move. Because while it was great not to feel pain, he knew that it could be a hinderance as well, and he was determined to show this to the overconfident king. 

Bros was panting. He had been using Soru much more than usual in this fight and it was beginning to tire him. However, he still had energy left in reserve and he needed to actucally hit this big boned freak, and the Morphine caused him to forget about his tiredness anyway, so once again he used soru. 

Bros used his increased speed to pop in and out of Atem's sight. The large man didn't know which way Bros was going to strike from and so far he hadn't struck yet. Spinning around, Atem began to lash out with his salt slashes. The visions he was seeing were beginning to mix with the real images of Bros' fake attacks. Quickly Atem began to lose his cool, and his mind along with it. He was in the dark. Alone. And there was a man coming for him.

Suddenly, Bros appeared from behind the Alabasta King and swung his mighty weapon landing a solid blow. Atem's massive bulk posed almost no resistance as it went flying only stopping after is smashed into the side of the arena. "Eh... can't stop there." Bros said as he continued his attack slamming the butt of his pipe into the salt man once again. He then reatreated back into the smoke, listening for any sounds that would clue him in to Atem's condition.  The man might not have been able to feel it due to the morphine, but he had to have taken massive damage from being hit by a 300 lb pipe.


----------



## Candy (Jun 30, 2010)

*The Foo Fighter, now docked at Paix Island*

Just as the Ship docked at the bay of Paix Island, jack Calles finally woke up from his nap and got up on deck. He walked up at a brisk pace but not to fast. When he finished walking up the stairs to the deck he asked what was going on. James ray quickly responded "Well what do you think? We've docked at paix island!" Said james in a a slightly annoyed voice, it had taken 30 minutes for jack to respond to his summon.

A few seconds after james responded to jack, a few crew mats put down the board that would act as a stair way down to the dock. James then, taking the lead as the captain, walked down the board onto the dock, a few crew mates followed. Just as james set foot on the wooden dock, gun fire ran out. _I knew I should have taken down the pirate flag for when we docked_ Thought james as he activated room "Room" said james calmly as the 7 bullets went strait into him. James took two regular pistols out his room and into his hand, he then shot 7 shots in a fluid motion from where the other 7 shots came from, "Dont under-estimate me" said james as 7 men in mafia style suits fell to the ground in pools of their own blood. 

James looked back up to the ship "Division commanders, come with me. We are going to split up and look for supplies. I don't want to endanger anymore of my crew members" said james while remembering what happened to his crew on island X. James walked off into the town of paix, with a lengthy stride, his marine jacket glinting in the sunlight.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 30, 2010)

Bros used his increased speed to pop in and out of Atem's sight. The large man didn't know which way Bros was going to strike from and so far he hadn't struck yet. Spinning around, Atem began to lash out with his salt slashes. The visions he was seeing were beginning to mix with the real images of Bros' fake attacks. Quickly Atem began to lose his cool, and his mind along with it. He was in the dark. Alone. And there was a man coming for him.

?This isn?t fair! I?m the King! Damnit, I?m the King!? He shouted, madly lashing out with his Khopesh and keeping the snakes twirling behind him. They slammed into the walls creating holes, but missing Bros every time they made a movement. Atem growled and slashed once more. This time it appeared as if he had actually gotten the man. However, he disappeared once more. ?Nooooooo!? Atem shouted, beating on his chest in a fit of anger. The judges could hear Atem?s screams and they could also hear the destruction he was causing. Atem cursed once more as he missed Bros. He put himself on a knee and breathed heavily, puffing out smoke and coughing. Then he starts to laugh at himself. ?I suppose I?ve finally gone mad. My mind has finally given out on me. I barely feel anything at all, damnit. Suppose that?s the swollenness from my high blood pressure.? Atem said, now standing up and relaxing. He closed his eyes, and let out a sigh.

When he opened his eyes, Bros was in front of him. Then behind him.  The snakes lashed out at him, but he dodged and slammed that damn pipe into Atem?s back. Atem coughed out blood, which fell on to his stomach. Atem looked down. ?Whatever you?re doing? I don?t feel it? But I should? Let me ask you a question Bros. Am I a god now?? He asked. No reply. Bros however slammed into Atem?s side with his pipe. The huge man fell on to his knees and his head hit the ground. He had been defeated. By simple mind games and a junkie. He felt ashamed as a king. However, maybe, this was all a dream. Maybe he?d already been crowned Shichibukai and was now celebrating with that hot gunslinger. Maybe he?d just been imagining it all. He shifted his head slightly and closed his eyes, falling into sleep.

Then he felt it. The salt pressing against his face and one again, his eyes opened to look down at it. That?s right; he had filled the area with salt. He had though that Bros had done something to make all of it disappear, though. He thought they had been in a forest. But all that salt was still here. Even in the end, when he thought everything had turned on him, one of the first things he had done was still there. With this, the King stood on his feet, not an easy feat for somebody who had been hit by a giant pipe twice. However, Atem had faced far worse and with the morphine affecting his body, he shrugged it off. Atem?s head hung, Nemes only visible. It looked like he had given up. 

Far from it.

Atem lifted his head and his face suddenly distorted in pride. His mouth was open and he yelled at the top of his lungs. ?I?M GOING TO BE A SHICHIBUKAI! HE IS GOING TO BE A SHICHIBUKAI! BECAUSE HE?S ATEM!? Everyone could hear him and it gave Bros the key in on Atem?s location. The pharaoh continued to ramble though. ?You thought you had me, did you? Tricked me with your little hippie tricks and all that morphine. Wrong~? He sung. ?You want to know why?? He asked, grinning from ear to ear. ?Because I?m the KING and this is my KIIIIIIIIIIIIIINGDOOOOOOOOM~? He cackled madly. Then, the salt underneath him began to move. Just as Bros had appeared before him, his feet started to get sucked into the salt beneath him. Being a wise guy, despite being hopped on drugs, Bros used his pipe to gain leverage on the gate, instead of the ground. However, the arena beneath the salt was now visible. Where had all that salt gone?

Into Atem?s own damn body. A giant golem made of salt, had formed around the pharaoh, dripping salt on to the ground, which caused plants to drop dead and wither away. Bros could see Atem in the middle of the salt, but he was no longer the huge man with plenty of fat and muscle on him. His bones were now visible as he was dehydrated and now looked like a living mummy. His dark skin still retained healthy, but his own body had been dehydrated by all that salt. The only thing that kept him alive was the fact that he controlled the salt. Atem screamed, shrilly, for it came out as a high-pitched whisper. He was in pain, but he couldn?t feel it due to the Morphine. He looked down at Bros, with a mad grin on his face. ?white castle!? He screamed, words very inaudible due to all the salt in the wind. 

The giant golem, taller then the gates moved with one fist and then made a grab for Bros. Bros jumped down, onto the arena, muttering something. Atem didn?t hear, because he was simply focused on destroying the enemy. Salt dripped down on him though and as it came down, it slammed into Bros, wrapping around him and preventing him from escaping. He thrashed, but the salt only tightened. Then the salt began to sting. Only, Bros didn?t feel it, just as Atem couldn?t feel his own body in pain. So he didn?t realize that the salt was stealing fluids from his body every time he moved and turning him into one of Atem?s mummies at the same time. 

Atem grinned; face now bony and decrepit from dehydration. ?Have you chosen to kneel?? He asked, face with much amusement on it. Only a few minutes ago, this man had been on the throng of defeat. Now he was proudly standing once again, not caring if he was mad or not. For in his mind, he had won this battle. 

He was indeed, the King.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 30, 2010)

*Bros vs Atem The End*

Bros knew he was in trouble. Never before had he faced such a strong opponent. Hell he'd never faced an opponent that could withstand an single strike from his weapon. However here he was, slowly dying. And to what, salt? Hell naw. No way he was gonna die to some condiment. He had always assumed an overdose is what would do it, not salt.

Bros' mind racked as he looked for an escape. However, his body was pinned and he couldn't move. His pipe was halfway across the stadium. It kinda sucked. If this were a one on one fight, no devil fruits, he would've won hands down. This guy just relied on his fruit to do all his dirty work. And then it hit him. Bros was a fruit user too. Quickly realizing what needed to be done, Bros released the morphine drip, and while it caused him quite a bit of pain to do so, he knew that Atem would feel all of his wounds at once as well. 

"AHHHHHHHHH. WHAT IS THIS PAIN!" Atem yelled finally feeling the effects and fatigue of the entire match. However Bros wasn't in better shape. His body was dehydrated, he had a large slash on his shoulder, and the multiple uses of Soru had left him winded. He needed time to rest.

Then, Bros got an idea. He quickly began shouting out chemicals, activating his devil fuit by doing so. "Alcohol! Benadryl! Beta Blockers! Cannabis!" he began to grow extremely sleepy as did Atem. The grip of the salt giant began to losen and Bros fell to the floor of the arena. However he didn't stop. "Promethazine... chlorofon... dramimine... ethanol... hydroxzine... zzzzzzzz" Bros fell asleep and in turn, so did Atem.

The salt began to dissappear, absorbing back into Atem's body, and with the upkeep Bros was giving it, the smoke cleared as well. All the judges could see by the end of the fight was both Shichibaki candidates wounded and asleep.


----------



## Franky (Jun 30, 2010)

Candy said:


> *The Foo Fighter, now docked at Paix Island*
> 
> Just as the Ship docked at the bay of Paix Island, jack Calles finally woke up from his nap and got up on deck. He walked up at a brisk pace but not to fast. When he finished walking up the stairs to the deck he asked what was going on. James ray quickly responded "Well what do you think? We've docked at paix island!" Said james in a a slightly annoyed voice, it had taken 30 minutes for jack to respond to his summon.
> 
> ...



"Seems like we're finally getting back in the game, eh captain Ray?" Surrai Inart said, twisting and stretching a little, having just woken up from a long and well-needed nap. He honestly hadn't slept since the fight with Annie, and then he sparred with Nate, and that left him tired as hell.

"Room," James suddenly whispered, seemingly serious. Bullets flew into Surrai's Captain's Room Room no Mi, about 7, and James instantly fired 7 back.

"As alert as ever, James..." said Surrai, who usually would've noticed the bullets a mile away, but was totally out of from his long nap. With that, James led the Division Commanders onto the docks and into town, his cape glinting in the sun, Surrai following right by his side, almost paling in his Captain's magnificence.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Lal*

Lal watched James with interest, noting how he used his devil fruit. The guy was good...but such an early attack didn't bode well for the rest of their stay at Paix island. Lal made sure her hands notably rested on her pistols as she followed James through the town.

*Kent*

"Awwwwww yeah, now that's what I like to see!" Kent shouted, pumping his fist in the air. "Gladiator battle here, gladiator battle in my ear...I'm loving this shit!"

*Jax*

Jax picked his way through the rubble created in Rose's initial charge, mind still churning as he thought of the crew's earlier incident. Something about their attitudes troubled him deeply, but he couldn't quite place it. He had never had this kind of problem before. What was their issue?

Jax's thoughts were interrupted as a strange silhouette moved confidently through the rubble. Jax paused, cocking his head as the man...thing made itself visible.

"I am Breed, the fifth warrior. You are an enemy."

Jax blinked, shifting into a fighting stance. "You really picked the wrong time to pick a fight." 

Breed snorted and charged, a huge sword in hand. Jax pivoted forward, his hand shooting out, and blue-white energy flashed from his hand, heading towards Breed's legs. The horse sidestepped with incredible grace and lashed out with one of his hooves, hitting Jax solidly in the chest and throwing him back.

"Gah...what the hell are you?"

Breed let out a scream and charged again, but Jax leaped out of the way this time. He jumped into the air and attempted to kick Breed in the face, but Breed blocked with a textbook Sing-Hue counter, his arm flexing to absorb the blow.

Jax frowned. "Sing-Hue?"

"I have mastered techniques you have only dreamed of, human."

"Thats a losing bet right there."

Jax charged forward and brought his leg up, dropping his upper body to the ground and spinning on his shoulders. His other leg lashed out, kicking Breed's leg sideways, and Breed crumpled. Jax curled his fingers in a fist, aiming for Breed's now exposed throat, but the horse man caught his fist mid-punch.

_Impossible. He couldn't have blocked that unless he knew the strike..._

"Ganghai style, fifth form. Interesting variation on the kick, was that from the third Wyaton Dynasty?"

Jax snarled and grabbed Breed's wrist, twisting it sharply, but the warrior slammed his uninjured hoof into Jax's knee. Jax screamed, entire body sizzling with barely suppressed energy. "Here's something you haven't seen before. Pulse!"

A wave of force shot out of every corner of Jax's body, throwing Breed through the air.

"Impressive. My turn."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 30, 2010)

Joshua Hart-

"Darn, I was distracted... how unlike me." He looked around and noticed Moab. "Don't touch me, you're filthy." With a quick kick to the head he stood up and used the good doctor to climb out of the hole and began to brush himself off. "Hah! We've caught you!" Derrick bursts out again. "Very good, i also hid the money." He smirked. "You... da... what!?" Derrick shouts. "That was our money bastard!" Joshua shrugged. "Well, it's my money. You gave it to me, fair and square. Don't you remember the donation plate we passed around? You willfully gave me the money." 

Derrick shrugged. "Whatever, get the money and get to the ship!" Joshua shook his head. "Sorry, i don't remember agreeing to be your crew member if you caught me, i merely said TRY to catch me, never once did i utter an agreement on what would happen when caught." Derrick blinked. ".... No agreement, no join crew." He said simply, making hand gestures to help out. "Shut up! Get the money and get to the ship." Joshua laughed this time... The idiot, it was almost enjoyable messing with his head... "Fine." He answered. "I've grown bored of being here anyway, the big sea holds more toys to play with." He started to march off down the street. "Gather your good doctor and come with me. I'll take you to my house."

They get to his house, it's quite a large mansion actually. "I'll need your help loading up my things." He motions towards his instruments, piano's, violins, guitars, flutes, sitars.. anything and everything. "Also, my money." He opens a door to a place filled with bags of money.* "YOU HAVE THIS MUCH MONEY!?"* They shout. "I've been at this for a while." Joshua comments. Within a few hours the crew has everything loaded onto the ship. "Damn, i think the cargo hold is filled." Jasmine cracks her neck as she walks out. "Good work demon." Derrick gives a thumbs up. "DAMN IT! I'LL KILL YOU!" She shouts. "Now then, Onward to adventure." Joshua spun his cane around. "Oi! that's my line!" Derrick shouts.

Devil's Luck Pirates-

A few days sailing and they reach Reverse mountain. "Oi! Everyone on deck!" Zander shouts, Roy and Katherine come out of their rooms, everyone else was on deck and they look around. "Where's Damien?" Katherine asks. "Huh? I haven't seen him since he went to his room a few days ago." Zander blinked. "Eh? Me neither." Marcus comments. "We should go check on him." Aaron adds, the crew nods and heads down the hallway, down a set of stairs past their rooms and comes across a door with "Captain" on it. "I guess this is his." 

They open the door, Damien is lying in bed out cold. "Oi! get up! we're at reverse mountain!" Roy shouts, but Damien doesn't move. "OI!" He walks over to him and notices the sweat pouring off Damien's body. "What... what the hell!?" He begins to shake Damien. "Get up! just cause it's hot in here doesn't mean you can sleep whenever you like bastard! don't think we're done just because you won the bet!" Aaron pushes Roy away and looks Damien over. "Hey, he's seriously sick..." He comments. "We, we need a doctor, now!" 

The rest of the crew blink. "Well... the closest doctor now is in the grandline." Katherine comments. "Shit, we really have to go then huh?" Alex sighs and lights up a cigarette. "Alright, someone stay with him and the rest of us will handle gettin to the next island." Everyone nods. "I'll take care of the captain." Aaron comments. "I've got a little knowledge in this field, so go and get us to that island!" They all nod and head out. "Hang on Damien, we'll get a doctor."


----------



## Candy (Jun 30, 2010)

*Paix Island*

With all his division Commanders lined up, james could issue his order. James quickly took off his sunglasses to reveal his blue eyes, he wanted to be eye to eye with his commanders. Just as he was about to speak he saw lal was lined up as well. "Lal, I see that you have lined up with my 3 commanders, quite bold. Ill take this as a request join my crew, and depending on your performance on this island, ill make my decision." said james ray as he faced lal. 

He turned back to the other 3 to issue his orders "I dont know why we were shot at on the docks, but whatever the reason is it probably wasnt a good one. That mistake will cost this town dearly, it will be ours!" said james as he he clenched his fist in the air. "Go throughout the and tell everyone about this wonderful news, divide and conquer! If anyone attacks you or looks overly suspicious, incapacitate them on the spot. however, I dont want any civilians harmed!" James put back on his dark sun glasses "Now lets go our separate ways" Said james while he started his walk to the center of the town


----------



## Pyro (Jun 30, 2010)

*With Gatrom*
Gatrom did'nt even try to keep up with his enthusiastic captain. She was blasting her way through the house of warriors or whatever, and it seemed to him that she didn't need much help, and when she did get into any sort of trouble, Amelia was quick with a well placed arrow.

So, Gatrom decided to explore a little. Check out this crazy house. According to Dean, there were some sort of strong warriors here, and truth be told, that got Gatrom a little excited. He wanted to try something out that he had been working on since his fight with Dean.

As he was walking down a hall, he noticed a large open door. As he opened it and walked inside, he noticed that it had the look of a dojo, with weapons on the wall and everything. In the center of the room was a female creature that stood on two legs. "Um... what... I mean who are you?" Gatrom asked noticing that the dojo seemed to be riddled with massive craters. 

The woman hefted her large war hammer onto her shoulder and adressed the martial arts expert, "That is none of your business. You have invaded our house. You will die." Reesa responded. 

Then, quicker than Gatrom could have imagined with such a large weapon, Reesa sprinted forward bringing down her hammer with all her might hoping to kill the pirate in one blow. However Gatrom was able to see the attack coming and dodge it due to his enhanced reflexes. "Not bad pussycat. You swing that thing pretty fast for how heavy it is. But if you're using a weapon, then I wont have to feel bad about using mine." Gatrom said as he pulled out his combat knives. "This should be fun." He said right before he charged.



*Crimson Fist Pirates*

Moab was pretty excited. Not only had they gained a new crew member, the guy had brought along quite a bit of funds. "We're the richest pirates in the world! Hahaha! Hey Derrick" Moab said running up to his commander. "We should go to this nude beach island I was reading about in the paper. That tar admiral guy gave it five freaking stars! Cmon LAPDANCES FOR EVERYONE!!! Wooohooo! Haha that includes you Jasmine. 
We all know that you... well you know... play softball...  a lotta softball... if ya know what I mean... moving on however.... Oh yeah that's right, and it's all thanks to me and my ingenious scheme for catching our newest crew member. You see, I was only pretending to be caught in my own trap and waited patiently for the fool to fall in with me. Then it was all over for as you all know, if you get up close and personal with the mad bomber, you don't got a chance. That greed guy sure found that one out first hand. Haha what a dumbass. Hey... why is everyone walking away? Hey Derrick! Get back here! What about that nude island?" Moab yelled chasing after his captain.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 1, 2010)

*Aboard the Crimson Sea Dweller*

A few days have passed since the crew picked up their musician and there's a problem..."We were so damn occupied with the music and catching this idiot that we forgot to get the food!" Dante shouts in frustration.

"Perhaps a song to lighten the mood?" Joshua suggests, "Songs don't fill your stomach!" he looks over towards Hachi who fishes away, "Nothing," he says, foreseeing his question, "DO YOU EVER CATCH ANYTHING!"

"Looks like there's an island coming up," he says looking at his navigation system, "Something's weird about it though..." Dante waves his hands, "Whatever, I'm sure they have food so lets just get there already."

Jasmine steers the ship on course for the island and soon after it comes into sight. The island appears to be one giant jungle, filled with trees, but there is one feature that stands above all: The blood red castle erected on the highest part of the island, the giant structure looking down on the rest of the island. 

As the ship approaches the island Derrick comes up from below deck, "What's goin'-" his jaw drops as he sees the last glimpse of the giant castle before it goes out of sight behind the trees as they get too close, "What're you all doing!"

They look at him strangely, "We're out of food dumbass, so we're docking here and we're gona' restock," Moab steps forward and nudges Joshua, "Yea, with money bag's cash we could probably buy that castle too, not sure where we'd put it...My room, yea, definately my room," he says with a nod.

"Turn around," he says sternly, *"What?!"* they all say suprised, "Look, we're out of food! And I don't know about you but I like living,"

"We'll stop at the next island alright..." he looks over at Vince who checks his navigation system, "That's not going to work, the next island is...hm atleast 3 days away," Derrick rubs his temples, "Gah...Alright..."

As they dock the ship they all meet on deck, "Ok listen everyone, I don't want any trouble here..." he says sternly, "Look who's talkin', try not to blow up the place this time," Moab says jokingly before hoping off.

Derrick ignores him and follows his lead, the others then follow, "Looks like we'll be trecking through some jungle," Joshua says as he looks around at the trees and vines that surround them, "Bah, never was a big fan of da jungle," Joshua looks back at him, "You're a shark...I don't see why you would be..."

After a while of walking through the jungle they hear the trees shake, "What's that?" all of a sudden several men dressed in pieces of red armor fall from the trees, surrounding the crew, spears in hand, "Were you guys really just waiting in the trees this whole time waiting for someone to come by...?"

They look at each other, "Maybe...That's not the concern here! Who are you!" one says violently raising his weapon. One spots Derrick and a look of suprise takes over his face, "Wait a minute...Aren't you-!" but before he can finish his sentence he is engulfed in lava. Derrick looks at the others, "Well...What're you waiting for?!" he says dashing forward into the battle.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 1, 2010)

*Kinryuu Togashi

Purple Island *

*"Baka's next victim! Haha. You saw what happend to skinny carpenter man. You still want to fight? Baka thinks you have guts, but no brains. BUUAHAHA!"* Baka yelled still in the process of his ceremonial victory dance.

Kinryuu raised an eyebrow. He wasn?t exactly sure how to respond to such unintelligible dialect. So he didn?t. He pulled out his sword and the silver flashed. It went unnoticed by Baka until he realized Kinryuu had sliced a single strand of red hair off from his head. ?Baka needs to stop referring to himself in third person and get his head in the game?? Kinryuu said, shaking his head at the giant man before him. Kinryuu looked at the referee, urging him to get started. He was starting to get bored with this bestial idiot. 

The referee nodded and Kinryuu turned to Baka. His eyes widened, as two giant fists came down ready to pummel him. Kinryuu dodged and the ground was cracked instead. This guy was strong. Kinryuu moved to the side, and started to charge, coming at Baka?s side like he had done to that kid, Lucas, earlier.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 1, 2010)

Crimson Fist pirates-

"Do we ever just get to relax? Really, that would be wonderful... a nice relaxing spa... you know, RELAX! NOT FIGHT!" Jasmine shouts. "I caught a fish." Hachi pulls up his line, there is a small fish attached to it. "Yeah, great." Dante blinks. "AREN'T YOU GUYS GOING TO HELP ME!?" Derrick shouts. "Screw that, You're a lava man, take care of it yourself." Everyone's stomachs begin to growl. *"WE'RE TOO HUNGRY TO FIGHT!" *Derrick grumbled. "Cook this." Hachi tossed the fish at Dante. "What am i supposed to make!? This things like the size of a-" "Cook it." Dante grumbled and just used a bit of burning spice. "There, it's coo-" Hachi grabbed it and ate it, then leaped off the deck. "Summers breeze." With a quick slash he knocked away five armored men. 

"Screw this." Jasmine leaped off the side of the ship into the water. "WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?" Dante shouts, moments later she comes back up with a massive fish. "Cook it, I'm hungry." Dante blinked. "Why the hell have you been letting hachi fish if you could do this!?" Jasmine shrugged. "He looked so peaceful sitting there, i thought it would ruin it if i ended up catching one." During this time, Joshua sat on the deck and played a few strums on his guitar. "Hmm, it's out of tune." He looked down and began to tune it. "There we are." With a few more strums, Hachi and Derrick could feel their strength increasing.* "What the hell is this!?"* They ask. "Power Sonata, i can increase the strength of myself or my allies with it."


----------



## Pyro (Jul 1, 2010)

*Baka*

Baka saw the blade coming towards him. As he looked down at his body, he realized that he had nothing to block the blade with, and while he was by the area where the trees were, he wouldn't have enough time to use the same trick he had earlier. However, Baka had read about something in a comic book once and he thought he'd give it a try. Quickly he punched down through the ground as hard as he could and grabbed onto one of the large roots from the nearby trees. Ripping the root out of the ground he used it to block the sword strike.

*"Baka no snotty kid. Trick like that never gonna work! HAHAH! Baka Bulldozer!" *Baka yelled gettting ready to attack once more. He bent down and lowerd he shoulder and charged at the swordsman hoping to knock the man straight out of the atmosphere.


*Moab*

"Damn nice fish... but I think Derrick could use a little help over there. And while I'm so great and don't need any practice, i feel as if it's my duty to remind everyone how great I am every once in ahwile. Oi! Marine assholes! Over here! Betcha can't cath me! Haha!" Moab yelled as he ran through the jungle with about 15 soldiers following him. 

As he ran through the jungle, he began to touch each and every piece of the landscape that he could, concentrating the entire time. The soldeirs chased after him, but soon enough they began to run though a minefield of exploding trees, rocks, and even an unlucky parrot. Shrapnel consisting of wood splinters, rock fragments, and parrot bones/feathers assulted the soldiers taking them out one by one. Finally, Moab stopped running and let the last soldier catch up to him. 

"Puff.... Puff... shit man... I'm tired. You've got some stamina. Too bad about your buddies though. They must've not known who I was." Moab said angering the soldier. As the man approached the pirate doctor, Moab quickly dropped the fatigue act. Picking up a pebble off the ground, he charged it with his engergy and ran towards the man. Before the soldier could react, Moab had reached his hand down into the man's pants and deposited the pebble. "Sorry bout this... it's probably gonna suck." Moab said jumping back. The events that occured next were just too horrible and painful to describe, so I won't horror you all by doing so. Anyway, Moab soon returned to the crew back through his path of wreckage to his waiting crew expecting a heros welcome.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 1, 2010)

Derrick clenches his fists, "Huh, interesting..." he says as he feels his newly acquired strength, "Lets test it out!" he says rushing at one of the men, grabbing him by the spear.

He clenches it and the wood from the spear snaps, "Like a toothpick," he says before slamming his fist into the man's gut. Though he's still not used to his new power so he puts a little too much into it. The man flies and goes crashing through the side of their ship, "EY! WATCH THE SHIP!" The shark shouts waving his metal fist.

"Ah crap," he says scratching his head before back handing another attacker, sending him tumbling away, "Sakura's Sorrow," he says cutting through opponents with ease.

"Lava Flow," he says waving his hands, releasing a wave of lava as he does so that takes out the remaining men. He takes a deep breath, "Alright, we've got our food source for the next three days there, so lets get going," he says heading back onboard.

"Uh little problem there cap..." Fuka says pointing at the ship, "You just busted a giant hole in our ship...We'll need to pick up some supplies to fix dat up."

Derrick facepalms and then slowly pulls his hand down his face, frustrated, "Fine...We'll go into town...get some fuckin' wood, and then we're out of here," he says going through the wood, steam rising from his shoulders.

"What's his problem," Dante says following behind along with the others. Though unknown to them, they are being watched...

After making it out of the jungle they reach a large town, "Now this is more like it," Fuka says looking around, "Lets just get what we need and go."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 1, 2010)

Devil's Luck Pirates-

They plowed over Reverse mountain, shooting into the air. Everyone looked down. "Shit, are we going to die before we even get to the grandline?" Alex grumbled. "I'm sure we'll be fine." Marcus smirked. "Shut up and keep the ship on course!" Katherine shouts, "Got'cha boss!" Zander pulls on the sail's and tightens them up, a quick gust of wind and BLAM! they land on the other side of Reverse mountain, shooting down the water slope and landing at the entrance.* "WOO!" *They shout. "Hey." An old man looks down at them. "Here's a log pose, get out of here." He grumbled. "Eh?" Katherine catches the pose. "Damn old man..." but they ignore it and sail onwards. "This things pointing... in a very weird direction." She looked at it, it wasn't north.. odd... 

"Let's just keep going." Katherine orders, everyone nods. They would sail forward, towards a new island and hopefully, there would be a doctor there. Ready to patch up their captain so they could get going. "Damn it, why'd he have to go and get sick now." Katherine grumbled.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 1, 2010)

Crimson Fist Pirates

After spending an hour through the large town to find the material to fix their ship...They still haven't found anything, "Dammit! Is it so hard to find some freakin' wood!"  he says annoyed.

He then looks around, "Hey, where's Moab?" he asks looking around. The others take a look, "Eh? He was here before, bragging about something or other," she says with a shrug.

"Vince is gone too..." Hachi points out, "Maxi?" Dante shrugs, "Hell she usually doesn't even leave the ship anyway." 

"No, I know she left this time!" they all begin to look arond, "The musician's gone as well," Derrick rubs the back of his head, "Well he's new, I forgot he was here in the first place."

"..." they look at Hachi, "What?" Hachi sighs, "The giant shark is gone as well..."

They all facepalm, *"How did we not notice that!"* Derrick takes another look, "Wait...I know Dante was just here..." he says taking a look for the chef, "You see em' Jasmine?"

He turns and sees that his helmswoman has vanished as well, "What the hell is going on Hachi! Hachi?" the swordsmen has vanished too, "It's must have to do with..." he looks up towards the castle, but before he can continue his thought the floor underneath him opens up and he falls right through.

"The hell is this!" he shouts as he slides through some kind of tunnel. He crashes through the tunnel and before he knows it he's surrounded by his crew, "Ah, I knew I'd find you guys," he says proudly.

"What the hell is going on?!" Moab shouts nervously grabbing the bars of their cage, "Oh, looks like we're caged in huh," Derrick says scratching his head, "Let us the hell out of here!" he says leaping next to Moab and grabbing the bars.

"Fine, I'll just burn right through these," he says gripping them tightly, "Or not..." he says slightly suprised after nothing happens.

"That won't be working," a woman's voice says in the distance, "That cage is made of seastone," the long haired woman steps into the light, wearing nothing but jeans, a bikini top, and a pair of knight's gauntlets and boots, "Who are you, and where the hell are we!"

"I'd think you'd know Derrick Crimson," she says glaring daggers at him, "We're under the Crimson Kingdom's Grand Line castle, which is currently under rule by your brother..."


----------



## Ice Dragon (Jul 1, 2010)

*Gorilla Island with Ixian
*
Ixian hopped up onto the railing of the ship the sun beat down on her and she slightly squinted as she looked at the crew. They were simple men, just normal sailors. "It was nice to meet you, thanks for the ride" Ixian said waving. "_Thanks for the tips Ixi, I know we should be able to defend ourselves against pirates if we ever come across them_" one of the men said with a laugh. She had been teaching them martial arts as payment for her passage to Gorilla Island. She jumped back and slid backwards down the mooring line and dropped to the docks lightly. All the men rushed to the railing to see what had happened to her. She looked up and them and smiled and waved again, "You said this Island had strong dojo to challenge right?" She asked up at the men. "_Yea there are two towns that are always warring with each other they must have good fighters_" one of the men shouted down to her. She smiled and turned around and walked off. She didn't do much but interdisciplinary fights these days, she just traveled around and challenged different dojo that was the only way she could create new techniques by fighting everyone in the world.

She followed the directions the sailors had given her and found a town, she walked through the main street looking for the dojo but her stomach suddenly made a loud noise and she grabbed it and dropped to her knees. "Maybe I should eat first she said in a weak voice" she looked up and down the street and a restaurant caught her eye and ear. There was a man shouting at the top of his voice "*COME ONE COME ALL, FREE LUNCH AS MUCH AS YOU CAN EAT IF YOU CAN BEAT OUR FIGHTING CHEF!!!*" he shouted. "Thats perfect for meeee, since I'm brokeeee" Ixian said her mouth drooling and her eyes sparkling with visions for food floating around her head and clouding her vision. There was a blast of smoke that smelled of food that grabbed her by her nose and dragged her up the street to the restaurant. "Can I enter please?" she asked the man drooling a river and trying to see inside the restaurant. "*Well you can't enter for free, if you lose you have to work in the restaurant for a month*" the man said his eyes now sparking. "Sure sounds good" Ixian said standing up and her face becoming serious.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 1, 2010)

*Mystery Island*

"Name's Frank Reed," Frank said in response to the man's question.  "I crashed on this island, and I can't seem to find the sail for my ship.  So if you happen to know where I could find one, it would be greatly appreciated."  Frank looked around for a second.  "Very nice ship you've got here," he commented.  "Might I ask how it arrived in the middle of the beach?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 1, 2010)

*Crimson Fist Pirates*

Derrick's face grew serious, "Yea...I figured..." the others look at him, "Wait, who are you exactly?" she asks, just as confused as the others.

"I'll tell you who he is," the woman says grabbing him by the collar and pulling him against the bars, "He's one of the Crimson Princes, particularly the one that ruined my life!" 

Many of them look suprised, well atleast the ones showing interesting, "Yea, I'm just as confused as you guys now...I've never met you before," she releases him, still staring him down, "Well here's a quick run down..."

"My name is Vanessa Nite. I used to live a peaceful life here with my family, even with your bastard father's ruling...But one day, one of the King's precious princes recieved a devil fruit...And after that he destroyed half of their castle and nearly killed himself in the process," Derrick closes his eyes for a moment, "Yes...That was me...But I don't understand how that had anything to do with you."

"Oh, well your brilliant father didn't wish to take such risks with his next child, so after your disaster he decided to test out the next powerful Devil Fruit that they gained...They decided to test it out on the daughter of a nobody farmer in one of their kingdoms, they decided to test it out on me!" his eyes grow wide, he then looks down towards the floor with some shame on his face. 

"Kisho!" suddenly Derrick falls through a trap door and then lands in front of the girl, "Now let me show you what they turned down," she says grabbing him by the throat with one hand, and whipping the knight gauntlet from her other hand. The newly freed hand slowly begins to get engulfed in ice.

She slams her hand into his chest and his body begins to freeze, "This is what they did to me! All because of you and your damn family!" she shouts as he begins to freeze completely, "Vanessa!" a voice says from the darkness. A tall bald man steps forward, "Using that power will kill you both!" he says as he notices the ice begins to freeze her arm as well.

He rushes and grabs the glove from the floor, pulls her arm from Derrick and places the gauntlet back on. She releases the half frozen pirate and clutches her arm as the freezing effect slowly wears off, "Thank you Kisho...I got carried away..."

Derrick releases lava from the frozen parts of his body, quickly thawing him out, "Looks...You have every right to hate my family as well as me," he looks over at the cage with his friends in it, "But my crew has nothing to do with this so let them go, and then you can do whatever you want to me...No struggle..."

"Idiot! She almost killed you!" Dante shouts from the cage, "Yea what're you doing!" Vanessa takes a deep breath as the last of her frozen arm thaws, "Fine, Kisho, release them."The large bald man waves his arms and an opening forms under the crew and they soon reappear on the other side of it. 

Derrick removes his yellow sunglasses and looks at them, "Guess you were right..." he says taking a breath, "I can't run away from this, I've got to face it head on," he says with a determined look on his face. He walks over to Hachi and hands him his shades, "Hold onto these for me, they're fire proof, not fist proof."

He heads back over to Vanessa, "Alright go-" BAM! A gauntlet covered fist slams right into his face and sends him crashing into the stone wall. She starts unloading on him, "BASTAAAAAAARD!"


----------



## Chaos (Jul 2, 2010)

*TkTkPrrr*

Donovan came flying into the arena. The guard Captain, for all his grizzled appearance and well-earned fighting scars, had handily been defeated by the creature entering in behind. And it truly wasn't the creature you'd expect to break into a fighting arena, where a tournament of mortal fights was being held for the sake of being a searched after hunted-until-death pirate in service of a delusional cyborg. You would expect some low-life asshole, with a huge gun and an even bigger mouth to come running in, spouting curses.The new entrance was of a person nothing like that. Well, even person was a big thing to say.

Slowly, under the loud gasps of the public, a small creature entered the arena. It was a four-legged critter with exceptional teeth and a big flat tail. And it was no Bidoof. It was a beaver. The beaver looked around like it was confused, then proceeded to walk over a shrubbery and gnaw at it. Donovan lifted his scarred head and hand and pointed at the small creature. "M...m...monster..." He managed to bring out. TkTkPrrr cast him a curious glance and then grew. And grew. 

A beaver the size of a half giant stood in the arena, still looking curiously at Donovan and the two contestants. It opened it's mouth. Everyone held their breath at what this terrifying monster might have to say. "Good afternoon, gentlemen. Would you mind if I joined in this contest of power?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2010)

*Gorilla Island...*
Rose charged through one of the long and winding hallways of the mansion, looking for someone, anyone, to beat up, but quickly reached a dead end.  

"COME OUT AND FIGHT YOU BUMS!!" she yelled.  

Amelia was just a few steps behind Rose, watching her careless sister's back. As Rose reached the dead end, Amelia leaned back against a wall to catch her breath. "Rosey just calm down!" Amelia said. "I'm sure they're here some-" 

Suddenly the wall behind Amelia opened up. Before she could even react, two hands grabbed her by the back of her neck and pulled her in. The wall closed back up in the blink of an eye. Rose spun around with a surprised face. Amelia was gone. 

"Amy?! 

Rose scratched her head with a befuddled expression. "Where'd she go?!" 

_3 years ago on Peach Island…
The school bell rang out across the grounds of Peachfellow Academy, signaling the completion of yet another school day. Right on cue a flood of eager students emerged out of the giant double doored entrance of the elite private school of Peach Island, and made a beeline for the front gates.  Amelia exited last, walking alone down the front steps. She wore the standard school uniform. A gray skirt and gray blazer over a white shirt and red tie. Over her shoulder she carried a leather backpack stuffed to the brim with books. 

A group of girls who were chatting up several boys, noticed Amelia and began whispering amongst themselves. The girls snickered as Amelia passed by them, but she ignored their snickers and kept her face downcast. 

“Oh look at poor Amy…she looks so tired, and that hair…my oh my what a travesty!” a snobbish girl with long blond hair cackled, loud enough for Amelia to hear.  “I guess that’s what happens when you don’t have any parents to raise you!”

One of the boys, a tall and athletic fellow, shrugged and stared at Amelia as she passed by. “Don’t be such a bitch Kelsy,” he told the snobbish girl. “She just lost her mom, and now she runs their family store all on her own. Plus she’s still got the best grades in school,” he replied. “I don’t know how she does it…”

Kelsy narrowed her eyes at the boy and stared back at Amelia with an almost jealous glint in her eyes. “Don’t forget that psycho sister of her’s, always running around town causing trouble. Heh did I say psycho…more like retarded with a capital R. It must run in their family, what a bunch of trash!” 

Suddenly Amelia stopped in her tracks. She turned around and headed straight towards Kelsy. “Hey what are you doing Armstrong!” Kelsy exclaimed in a surprised voice. Amelia dropped her backpack to the ground as she advanced, and balled up her right fist. “You better back of if you know what’s good for y-!” Kelsy shouted but was quickly cut off by Amelia’s fist. 
*
BLAM! *

Amelia slugged the girl across her face, knocking her flat on her rear end. Kelsy’s eyes widened in shock and she clamped her hands over her mouth as it began to trickle blood. The other girls around her quickly backed off from Amelia.

“I don’t care what you say about me, but don’t you ever insult my sister or the rest of my family!” Amelia told the downed girl in a threatening voice. Amelia glanced at the other girls and boys for emphasis. “Anyone else have a problem?” Amelia asked them in a tone that said she was more then ready to throw a few more haymakers. When she received no response save for blank and shocked stares, Amelia quickly turned on her heels and grabbed up her backpack. As she walked out of the front gate she heard Kelsy’s voice echo with anger. 

“THIS ISN’T OVER ARMSTRONG!!!!”_


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 2, 2010)

*Aboard the Dark Justice IV
*
Some time has passed since the initial meeting and the Dark Justice was already sailing toward it's next mission. They hadn't been briefed yet on what it was. They were just told to be prepared. On his second day aboard the ship Zagrov decided to call together an assembly of the Special Combat Division of TFAJ. They were all told to assemble in the training area for 1000 hrs. He got there early and noticed a lot of the men were already there. It wasn't a large group of marines. He still thought it was a little to big for his taste he'd already had an idea of what he would do. Bonnie and Zell both were specialists in something he was not and likewise he would use that and give them a chance to have their own identity. Once the clock struck 1000 he got to his feet and walked to the front of the group of men. They quickly stood at attention and he addressed them. He scanned the room for Zell and Bonnie but he couldn't see them in the room, he'd told them about the meeting. He decided to start, they should come in eventually.

"*Good morning marines*" 
"*I am Zagrov Smirnov, my rank is irrelevant. We are all soldiers in the war against pirates*"
"*You stand before me because you are better than the rest*"

He walked and talked to the men his chains jingling and his humongous weapon on his shoulder.

"*This is my vision for the special combat divsion*" Zagrov began again
"*We will make ourselves stronger*" he announced
"*I want you to separate into groups right away*"
"*The groups will be all the marines using one handed weapons, two handed weapons and no weapons*"

There was a shuffling of feet as the marines relocated he stood looking at them, they were quicker than he expected. Marines that had made it to special divisions sometimes got lazy but he wouldn't allow that to happen here. They divided up almost evenly with the largest number using one handed weapons a majority of them being katana with two handed weapons and unarmed being near even. 

"*Good now that you have been split up you will work with your division leader*"
"*Bonnie Clyde will be in charge of the one handed division, you will think of a suitable name for yourselves*"
"*Zell Dylandy will be in charge of the unarmed division, you will do likewise*"
"*Last but not least, I Zagrov Smirnov will be in charge of the two handed division*" he boomed out with a big smile

There was an out burst of shuffling and whispers.

"*Last thing before we meet tomorrow for formal training*"
"*I want all divisions to split up into groups of four*"
"*Those men will be your new family aboard this ship and you will do everything together, you will learn everything about them how they think and how they move.*"
"*This is be of great use when you are required to work together*"
"*Dismissed*" Zagrov boomed

He walked toward the door his chains jingling as he walked

"*Competition makes people stronger*" he thought to himself
"*I will pit these divisions against each other, pride is important in growth of men*" Zagrov said with a smile as he walked down the corridor with his chains clinking 

He was headed toward Arkins' office he was unsure what for but he believed it to be concerning his first mission.

*Elsewhere with Kashu*

Kashu stood with six people in front of her. Four women and two men, Devon was seated behind his desk with the usual look of day dreams on his face. Kashu has scoured the entire population of marines on the boat and these six were the only ones she found suited to becoming members of her infiltration and assassination division. They seemed to have a natrual affinity for it and Kashu would nurture that.

"Men and women, today you start your journey"
"I want you to begin your training in information gathering and stealth"
"I want you to find out anything suspicious about the officers aboard this ship"
"If you are caught spying you will be punished" Kashu said

She didn't mention that she had alerted all the officers that marines would be trying to spy on them and if they were caught to punish them and let her know also. They would be punished twice

"Don't think of this as a game" she said sternly
"If you are caught on a real mission you will be dead" she said in a cold voice her bone white eyes glaring daggers at the only six members of her division
"That said, I have somewhere to be" Kashu said
"You are dismissed!" 

They six walked out of the door with Kashu following them

"I have to meet Z to find out about our mission" Kashu said to herself and he moved swiftly down the halls her long cloak flapping as he moved


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 2, 2010)

*Gorilla Island*

Land decided to hang out with the pirates a little longer they seemed like a fun bunch. Things got a little heavy when they seemed to be having a discussion on weather to kill or not to kill their opponents. Land was of the belief that he killed when he was forced to but he wouldn't attempt to kill opponents running away from him. He saw both sides of the fence because he was somewhere in the middle. He remembered a little about what he was told when he was passing through the little area where the marine base was located. The marines were also a presence on the island that prevented all out war between the two towns. With the marines out of the picture in addition to severely weakening one of the towns they pirates could get their boat back. 

It all seemed like a good idea to Land, he counted himself in as they sneaked into the town with the help of Dean 

"That's the House of Warriors," Dean said. 
"The seven most powerful fighters in this village reside there..."

Land's eyes sparked with interest as he looked the mansion up and down. It was of an old premodern style, and one of those kinds of places where rare antiques were bound to be laying around...perhaps even rare and antique weapons. 

"So how do we do thi..." Land began before Amelia interrupted him

Rose was standing on top the gate with a huge bubble over her head. 

"This is not good" Land said

She'd blown a humongous hole in the side of the mansion and was shouting at the top of her voice

"Thankfully no well made weapons would be damaged by that kinda of explosion. "

The others looked at him askance and he just shurgged a huge mace appeared in his hands and he swung it knocking the gate in front of them away. They moved into the house and they separated, Land began to look through the house for anything valuable he could add to his collection. He found a few lack luster weapons around but it was mostly disappointing. He walked into a big room that seemed strange, it seemed all metal the door slammed behind him and the room was filled with strange cackling. 

"What the hell is that noise?" Land said looking around

The floor opened up and a ball appeared first

"What the hell is that thing?" Land asked looking at the ball with a strange look on his face

He quickly came to the conclusion he didn't care what it was, a mace appeared in in hand and he ran at the ball intending to smash it to pieces. He swung his mace at the ball but it suddenly stopped and it seemed it could go no further. He pushed with all it might but the mace was suddenly torn from his hand and he was flying though the air along side it. They both slammed into the wall. It didn't take Land long to realize he was stuck to the wall.

"I'm Magnex" a voice seeming came from the floating orb
"Master of magnetism" he said starting to cackle again

The rest of his body floated up to him but his head never connected to it

"What the hell is this guy" Land ask puzzled
"Hey man, why don't you have a neck?" Land asked
"I'm not an man, I'm Magnex" the orb answered
"This is going to be a pain in the ass" Land said with a groan trying to get himself unstuck from the wall.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2010)

*A few hundred hits later...*

As Vanessa finaly lets up on pummeling the former prince he slides down from the wall into a seat. His face is gushing blood, the rest of his body doesn't look much better either, "Why are you letting me do this..."

"Pretty sure you told me that before you started beating the shit out of me," as he speaks blood flies from his mouth, "But why should you care! You're just a stuck up little prince..."

Derrick rubs his face, blood dripping into his hand, "Well first off I've abandoned that whole prince title, and secondly," he says slowly getting to his feet, "I was taught a long time ago that even though I hate it...I am a member of the Crimson Family...and that comes with more bad than good. I've got to take responsibility for my actions and unfortunately responsibility for my last name..."

"Because I lost control all those years ago you suffered, and it's something I still have problems with..." he says flashing back to the incident where he destroyed the island.

"B-boss?" a voice says from the shadows. A large group of men step into the light, all look like they're seconds from shitting their pants, "Who're they?"

"My men...I have been leading these men to rebel against your brothers evil rule," Derrick takes a closer look, "They look...pretty scared of you..."

"They always are..." she says in a dark tone causing them to cower more, "Something makes me think this is a bit more than usual..." he heads over towards his crew, "Lets end this before you have all of your men running for their lives."

He retrieves his sun glasses from Hachi and places them on his bloody face, "Now if you'll excuse us we'll be overthrowing this kingdom," he says turning back towards her, "What?! Who do you think you are! We've been trying to accomplish that for years! What makes you think you can just walk in and end it all!"

"You obviously don't know who we are," she looks at him, still confused, "And I've been kicking my little brother's pint sized ass for years," he says punching his open palm.

"You're brother is the last person you want to take on..." she says in a serious tone, "Wait, I never said it was you're little brother, how did you know?"

"The jungle was a clue...that little freak," his face then grows serious, "And if it was my older brother...things would be much worse than this..." he says before making his dramatic leave, "Wait, where's the door?"

"I'll be transporting you out of here," Kisho says stepping forward, "Hoooold on," Moab says walking forward, "Before we go castle crashing lets make you look a little more...well less like a bloody pulp," he says pulling out some bandages and taking a look at Derrick.

*Meanwhile...*

A dark haired young man with a pony tail and a wild grin occompanied by an older man with goggles on his head walk up a middle aged man to the highest point of the castle.

"Hehehehe you made a big mistake old man," the kid with the poney tail says, "I-I," the old man tries to speak, "Shut it, we'll see what the little prince has to say about this," the other man says.

They reach the top floor of the castle, it is adorned with men in knights armor around it as well as jewls filling the wall and a red carpet leading up to an extravigant throne where a young brown haired child sits.

He stares at the old man with a bored look on his face, "What'd this one do?" the pony tail kid's grin widens, "He and his family missed their last tribute payment."

The boy's ears perk up, "Oh?" he hops off his thrown, "Well old man, you know what that means," he says walking up towards him, "Soku, Gigen, this guy have a family?"

"He sure does," Gigen says grinning, "Well I'll let you take care of them then," he places his hand on the middle aged man's head, "This one'll be my new pet..." he says gripping tightly. He slowly begins to grow fur all over his body, his hands turning into paws, and began to grow a tail.

He then fell to his four paws and fully transformed into an old, beaten up, mutt of a dog, "Well, until he bores me," he says with a grin.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 2, 2010)

*Juncho Island with Raine
*
Raine was woken up by a intense shaking and a scream. 

"I wonder what that was" she said sleepily 

She rolled out of bed and walked over to the window of the house she was in and looked out through the trees. She didn't see anything they were too thick

"I guess it's time to get up anyway" she said rubbing her eyes

She put on her clothes and checked her bag for all her equipment and paint brushes. She painted every day, that's about all she did. She moved from place to place and painted different scenes. She just collected them all, maybe one day she would put them on display but no time soon. There was so much more of the world to see. She walked out of the door of the house with her bag slung on her back and turned to look at the tiny house. It was just a single room really with a roof and windows. She held up a blank piece of bordered paper that had been hardened.

"Cancel" she said with a smile

The house seemed to be sucked into the white bordered area of the card and a picture of a house appeared there. Some text also swirled into existence underneath the picture


> *Magic-Traveling House*
> 
> _This one bedroom house is perfect for spending the night in a place you didn't plan to, it's much better than a sleeping bag. The only problem is you don't get to sleep under the stars._



She tucked the card into a holster on her belt and took out another. She  looked down at the card and read it to make sure it was the one she wanted. 



> *Magic-Magic Carpet Ride*
> 
> _This rug while handwoven and a work of art also has some special properties. When it's owner stands on it they can make it fly away into the sky._



She held the card out and in a clear voice said

"Magic-Magic Carpet Ride"

The contents of the picture swirled out of the card and materialized in front of Raine. She stepped onto the carpet and it rose up off the ground and into the air. She scanned the surroundings

"What should I paint today?" she asked herself curiously

She suddenly heard a loud scream like the one that work her up she looked over to where the noise came from. She couldn't see anything from where she was, she made the carpet move closer to the source of the commotion. When she got closer she saw a huge creature the likes of she'd never seen before fighting against a man that was flying. Well she was flying too but he was unassisted. 

"I should paint this" Raine said with a smile

She put her bag down on the carpet and pulled out her brushes and paint. She set up her canvas on the carpet and began to mix her paint. She squinted through her glasses to get a more accurate view of what was happening. She looked through her cards again and pulled out another card



> *Magic-Zoom Zoom Lens
> *
> _It's like a looking glass...but better._



"Magic, Zoom Zoom Lens" Rain said

A huge lens materialized in front of her. She adjusted it until it was perfect then she began to paint the battle that unfolded before her.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2010)

*Mariejois...*

There had been an intermission so a group of men could clean up the salt filled battlefield. It soon regained it's previous appearance of a rocky area, walls filled with weapons of every kind imaginable. 

"Well Warlords, we have counted your votes and it is decided, Atem "The Mad Pharoah" will move onto the final round of our tournement," the large Fleet Admiral announces, "And now onto our next battle."

The trumpets sound once again and the two massive steel gates rise once again. A messy haired man with a lean build in a suit and tie walks through one of the gates.

*Jishou
Bounty: 430,000,000​*
The figure that walked through the other gate took most by suprise. A little girl in a crown and dress, sporting an evil smile.

*Maria "The Little Witch" 
Bounty: 250,010,310​*
"YOU MAY BEGIN WHEN READY!" Meiji signals from above.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Jul 2, 2010)

*Juncho Island with Lance*

Lance floated at a good distance away from the Asura his guns at the ready, he watched as the Asura did something very familiar. It materialized six swords one for each of it's hands. He backed away slightly but what happened next shocked him. The Asura raised it hands and threw the swords at him, he reacted immediately and began to fire his guns at the swords but they were too think with astral energy. He couldn't hope to redirect the humongous swords with the amount of energy the guns were exerting, in short he was too weak. He flew backwards and dodged the swords just barely. "What the hell is taking Leon so long" he thought a little annoyed. 

He still had his eyes glued to the Asura, he realized it was doing something peculiar with it's hands. It seemed like it was directing music. It suddenly hit him and he dived downwards as one of the blades he'd earlier dodged flew past where he's been. He looked over his shoulder and saw the others spinning through the air right at him. If he was caught by any one of those he'd be dead for sure. A shot ran out and the Asura screamed out in pain. "Finally!!! It took you a long enough time" Lance said in an annoyed tone. He looked around for the swords quickly but they were gone. The pain must have been incredibly intense for the Asura to lose focus and allow the swords to disappear. 

Now that the eyes on the left face had been taken out Lance at least had a place to hide from the Asura's panoramic vision. He flew off toward the Asura readying his astral energy guys and began to fire. He began to think about what the Asura had done earlier. He began to wonder about what else he didn't know about his powers. If the Asura could guide the swords he should be able to do the same with his bullets. Lance narrowly dodged a clawed hand as he flew too close to the Asura. "I think that I should maybe think about things like that when I'm not fighting for my life"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2010)

*Gorilla Island…*
Amelia felt herself pulled violently by the neck though the trap door in the wall. Before she knew it she was dragged into a large room and tossed roughly onto the floor. Amelia landed on her back but quickly recovered and rolled to her feet. In one smooth motion she strung an arrow to her bow and aimed it at her attacker. 

A tall young man about Amelia’s age leaned against the wall opposite of Amelia, with his arms crossed and perpetual smirk on his face. He had unruly spikey hair that stuck out at odd angles, and wore a long white cloak with red streaks of flame running along the bottom. 

“I take it you won’t give up and just call it a day?” Amelia asked him, she used the momentary conversation to quickly take in the room she was in. It resembled a dojo, with padded mats scattered across the floors.  Strangely there were dozens of round symbols in black ink engraved along the walls and floors of the room. 

The man shook his head. “Nope…I’m gonna kill you and then my boss is probably going to cut off your head and run a pike through it for all our enemies to see.”

Amelia sighed. “Sorry I’ll pass.” She fired an   arrow at him. The steel tipped arrow soared through the air with great speed, emitting a faint whistling sound. However the man kept smirking, and as the arrow reached an inch of his face he dematerialized into thin air. Amelia couldn’t believe her eyes, and quickly drew another arrow. Suddenly she felt a presence behind her. The hairs on the back of her neck stood up and her body tensed slightly. 

“Name’s Minato by the way,” the man whispered, as he appeared behind Amelia and sliced a kunai blade across her shoulder blades. 

_3 years ago on Peach Island…
School was done for the day and Amelia headed to the family store to open it up for business. With her mother gone, Amelia was now in charge of basically everything. It didn’t bother her that she was just 16, yet had no life due to the many responsibilities that she had inherited after her mother’s death. Being bitter just wasn’t her style, and she made the best of what life had dealt her.

Amelia reached the store which was located on the busy main street of town. She felt a sense of comfort at seeing the place still going after so many other things in her life had crumbled. It was the only constant in her life. A giant sign on the store front, written in bright red letters, read, *Armstrong Brothers General Store*. As Amelia reached for her keys to open the store, she noticed a letter tacked to the front door....another letter. Amelia ripped away the letter and sighed as she read it. It was another collection notice. They were past due over six months with several suppliers on the island, and at this rate the collectors might take the shop. Amelia crumpled up the letter and frowned. She’d have to skip more days of school and keep the store open longer. 

“HIYA AMY!!!” a familiar voice called out to her. 

Amy cocked her head around and saw her younger sister Rose running towards her. As usual the girl looked like she had just wrestled with a Bear (which wouldn't surprise her at all if such a thing happened). Rose wore ripped and battered jeans, and an equally battered oversized shirt. 

“You didn’t go to school today did you?” Amelia said in a disappointed but yet unsurprised voice. 

Rose shook her head proudly. “Nope, I heard from old man Dobbs that there was some treasure buried somewhere in the woods years ago. So I went lookin for it, but then I got into this fight with a warthog and-“ 

“Forget it I don’t want to know,” Amelia interjected, and unlocked the front door. “Could you please get yourself cleaned up and then sweep up the aisles. We’re going to be open until evening,” she said, and made a mental note to do her homework while manning the front counter. 

“Can I look for the treasure after that?” 

“No…”

“For dinner, can you cook the Warthog that I killed? I got it strung up behind the-”

*“NO!!!”*_


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 3, 2010)

*Crimson Fist Pirates*

After Moab patched Derrick up Kisho transported them right in front of the castle doors. They all stare at the giant wooden door blocking their entrance, "Sooooo...Do we knock?"

"Yea, good idea," he says cocking back his fist, thrusting it forward and firing a blast of lava that burns down the door. They rush through the opening, "Ok...This place is even bigger than it looks from the outside, and that's hard to accomplish..." he looks back at the crew, "Ok, 9 of us running around lost won't do any good so we'll spit up," after a quick match up of members they head off in different directions.

Derrick and Maxi head up one flight, Hachi and Jasmine up another, Vince Fuka and Joshua another, and then Dante and Moab, "How did I get stuck with you..." he says with a facepalm.

*In the Throne Room...*

A large man, standing 10 feet tall and covered from head to toe in armor approaches Nicholas, "Young Prince," he says as he bows in front of him, "Yea what is it Robo-Samurai," he says while picking his ear.

"It seems there are intruders..." Nick looks at him a bit suprised, "What? Those rebels again? I think it's time we stop messing around with them and just wipe em' out! They're no fun any more anyway," he says with a pout.

"No young master...It is your traitorous brother..." a wide grin slowly overtakes his face, "Derrick? Hehehehe this'll be great!" he says popping up in his throne, "He's accompanied by his...pirate crew," he says, disgust filling his voice as he says the last part, "He's a disgrace to the throne..."

"Oh? Looks like the others will get to have some fun," he picks up his staff that lays against his throne and spins it around before pointing at the giant samurai, "Alright, you and the others head down and sweep up but make sure Derrick ends up here. Hell bring em' all up here," his excited grin grows yet again, "This is gona' be great!"

The large man heads out the door, "Oh Hagane," he turns slowly, "Yes sire...?" he asks, "Release Kago...But be sure to let her know I want them alive...for now," Hagane sighs, "Very well..."


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 3, 2010)

Chaos said:


> *TkTkPrrr*
> 
> Donovan came flying into the arena. The guard Captain, for all his grizzled appearance and well-earned fighting scars, had handily been defeated by the creature entering in behind. And it truly wasn't the creature you'd expect to break into a fighting arena, where a tournament of mortal fights was being held for the sake of being a searched after hunted-until-death pirate in service of a delusional cyborg. You would expect some low-life asshole, with a huge gun and an even bigger mouth to come running in, spouting curses.The new entrance was of a person nothing like that. Well, even person was a big thing to say.
> 
> ...



-With Machine Head-
Well I'll be damned. A giant beaver just broke into my tournament. Hey beaver, what's your name!? Machine Head shouted at the giant creature.
Tk TkPrrr. It's a pleasure, Tk TkPrrr said to the android.
If you want to join the fight feel free to do so. I've been told surprises like this are fun. Just hop in and beat the shit out of those two guys, Machine Head pointed at the two fighting right now. They were both too busy fighting each other to even notice a beaver the size of a half giant.


----------



## Chaos (Jul 3, 2010)

*Chalcedony*

It all went so fast. They'd just gained two crewmates out of the blue, and then a huge demon had stamped out of the temple and started attacking. Vissik had commanded the two new crewmates to take out the beast who looked like it just could destroy the whole fucking island with a punch, and had then grabbed him and Estervina and plainly ran past the beast, which for some reason didn't even notice this. Then two monks had jumped out of the temple and attacked. Vissik had droppped him and Estervina off to fight this duo that looked then thousand times more prepared then all the other monks and had relentlessly charged forward into the temple. Chalcedony couldn't help but feel a bit befuddled. It had all just gone too fast. For that reason too, the monk who was fighting him landed a solid hit on his first strike.

The kick blasted all the air out of Chalcedony's lungs, sending him back a few steps while panting for breath. The next attack, an uppercut, was barely dodged. He realized that punch would've been the last thing he'd seen. Chalcedony's resolve grew back. There was no way he would be defeated by some monk and miss a lifetime of adventure and chaos. "I'm sorry, master monk, but from here on, I'll have to get serious" The claim wasn't backed up by the blood silently leaking from his nose. The monk just stood, impassively, clearly waiting for the attack to come. 

_Impassively and silently. The big marine stood right before him, towering over him. Chalcedony ran up to the man and kicked him in the shins. Again. He'd tried to make the man budge a single centimeter for almost two hours now, but every time the result was the same. There was no result.

"You rotten little pest!" The marine clearly had enough of it. A big hand picked Chalcedony up by his collar. "You caused us enough trouble, little one. The only reason you're even here is because your father is one of the leaders of this island and had an interesting offer" Chalcedony knew the interesting offer was money. It was always money with grown people. Always money.

"Greedy fuckhead!" Chalcedony burst out. The politeness his father was always trying to learn him slipped off him like water every time he only came close to losing his temper. If his father had been here, he would have put that disappointed look on his face. But his father wasn't here. His father was in the room besides that big marine, arguing with some other greedy fuckhead.

The big marine grunted and threw Chalcedony to the ground. "Listen, brat. If you don't stop, we might just forget any promise we make with your father now" Chalcedony was boiling with rage. A loud scream sounded from the arguing chamber. The big marine turned around. A loud shot sounded._

Chalcedony was more determined than ever. The memories had incited a rage within him. He hated impassiveness. He hated everyone who tried to make it seem like they were the keepers of peace. And what was more of a keeper of peace then a buddhist monk? "You're going down" Chalcedony's growl wasn't a threat. It was a promise. The rapier came up to eye level. "Let's dance, dear monk"


----------



## Ice Dragon (Jul 3, 2010)

*Fuck Up Town with Ixian
*
Ixian stood in the street and people started to gather around to see what was happening. The man she was speaking to a short while ago went into the restaurant and came back outside with a humongous man both large in length and width. He was the biggest man that Ixian had ever seen, "This is the invincible IRON CHEF ZUMA!!!!" the man announced to a roar of the crowd. "This is who I have to fight? He's just a fat man." Ixian said making the people in the crowd laugh. "What are the rules?" Ixian asked, the man seemed a little shocked he didn't expect her to still want to fight after seeing who she would have to fight. "Uhhhh first one to land a clean hit on the opponent wins" the man said. Ixian was already shaking her head. "Too easy, I don't want to hurt him because he is the one that has to make the food" Ixian said in somber tone.

"I was a chef on a pirate ship, don't underestimate me!!!" the chef screamed at the top of his lungs. He thundered toward Ixian and threw a punch that would have destroyed anyone if it hit them. Ixian stepped to the side and kicked the back of the chef's knee bringing him to one knee he was still a little taller than her. She stepped in close to him and hit him ten rapid punches in his chest each one seeming to resonate throughout his body. He began to fall over but Ixian was already behind him trying her hardest to support his weight. She stood with her hands on his back preventing him from falling. "Some help here please?" she said to the announcer that seemed to be in shock.

They helped the big man sit down and he grabbed his chest with both hands, "Those attacks were too soft he's not supposed to be hurt" the announcer said in disbelief. "Anyone can see he's very muscular, I attacked past the muscle" Ixian said nodding. "Now gimmie my food" she said her eyes turning into bowls of rice and meat and drool streaming out her mouth again.


----------



## Franky (Jul 3, 2010)

Chaos said:


> *Chalcedony*
> 
> It all went so fast. They'd just gained two crewmates out of the blue, and then a huge demon had stamped out of the temple and started attacking. Vissik had commanded the two new crewmates to take out the beast who looked like it just could destroy the whole fucking island with a punch, and had then grabbed him and Estervina and plainly ran past the beast, which for some reason didn't even notice this. Then two monks had jumped out of the temple and attacked. Vissik had droppped him and Estervina off to fight this duo that looked then thousand times more prepared then all the other monks and had relentlessly charged forward into the temple. Chalcedony couldn't help but feel a bit befuddled. It had all just gone too fast. For that reason too, the monk who was fighting him landed a solid hit on his first strike.
> 
> ...



*Juncho, with Quan*

The pirate had taken the full blow of Quan's first attack. Quan was genuinely impressed with this man's resolve and pure durability. Then, he dodged the next attack, which meant there had to be some limit to his defense. The pirate then seemed to lose his temper slightly.

"Oh? You say I'm going down?" the monk asked with a lax attitude, "Well, it is you, proprietor of Chaos, who is going down!" The pirate took a stance and revealed his rapier, and so, in response, Quan revealed a metal staff that clicked together from behind his back. Both took fighting positions, and Quan charged at the Pirate, aiming straight for his legs to knock him off balance.


----------



## Pyro (Jul 3, 2010)

*Moab*

Moab was oblivous as his fellow crewmate lamented his fate of being stuck with the eccentric doctor. Together they began their trek through the castle. At first, both pirates were a little worried and were on the look out for any suspisous people so as to not get caught in any sort of ambush. However, after a few minutes of walking and not seeing another living soul, they began to let down their guard and sure enough Moab began to get bored, and that was never a good thing.

"Hey Dante..."

"What?" 

"How the hell do you fight with spices? That seems kinda wimpy. I mean seriously, who can't take a little bit of tobasco?" 
"Fuck you! You couldn't even stand half of my normal spice shot."

"Haha you kidding? I was the village chilie champion in my village. There's no way you could make something hotter that that. I could probably even eat some of Derrick's lava. I've got a stomach of steel baby."

"You're out of your mind."

"Nah I could do it. Cmon here hit me in the mouth with one of your best shots."

"No." "Cmon." "No."  "Cmon." "No."  "Cmon." "No."

*"PLEEASSE!" *Moab begged opening his mouth wide as an invitation.

"FINE!" Dante yelled turning around and giving Moab a mouthful of some of his hottest spices. For a second he was surprised. Moab was taking it quite well. Then... his face began to grow bright red.

"AHHHHHOHMYGOSHMYMOUTHISONFUCKINGFIRE.THISISHORRIBLE.GETDERRICK.GETADOCTOR.FUCKI'MTHEDOCT.HOLYSHITHOLYSHITTHISHURTSSOBAD.ICAN'TSTANDTHEPAIN.PLEASEJUSTKILLME." Moab began to scream as fast as he possibly could all the while running around in circles. Finally, he fell to the ground and began to pant, seeming in a spice induced coma.

"Maybe I overdid it." Dante comments looking at the catatonic doctor.


*Gatrom*

Gatrom jumped back to catch his breath as he battled the female hammer weilder. So far, neither fighter had been able to land a blow, however it was only due to Gatrom's reflexes that he had managed to dodge each slash. Once again he cursed himself, _"Jeez I lax in my training for just a little bit and look what happens. I'm just not fast enough to keep up with this girl.. Alright time to change some tactics."_ Gatrom thought to himself.

"You seem like someone who relies too much on their weapon. I think I've figured you out, and I know how to counter your style now." Gatrom said adressing his opponent. 

"I have fought countless battles against our warring village, and I have prevailed in them all. If you have found a weakness of mine, I would like to see you try and exploit it, but I doubt you will have any luck." Reesa responded.

"We'll see." Gatrom said as he sprinted towards her. As he got within striking distance, Reesa swung her hammer with amazing speed and power. Anticipating the strike, Gatrom ducked the blow and grabbed onto Reesa's wrist with both hands. He then attempted toe pry the warhammer from her reach. After a short struggle, the weapon went flying into the air, only to be caught by Reesa once again only this time with her left hand. 

"Oh yeah, I forgot to tell you I'm left handed." Reesa said with a grin. Then, though Gatrom could see the attack coming, he was not fast enough to get out of the way and the large hammer landed a direct hit o his midsection sending him flying all the way across the dojo, landing against the wall. A crater forming around him. 

Slowly he rose to his feet once again checking himself. It had only been one strike, but he now had at least three broken ribs, and possibly a collapsed lung. That was his diagnosis, but hell he wasn't a doctor, all he knew was he was hurting all over.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2010)

*Jax*

Breed let out a shout and charged Jax, who stood his ground. Shifting his foot out in front of him, he tucked his elbows into his sides and extended his hands in front of him, palms, up, fingers spread.

Breed came closer.

When Breed was a dozen feet away, Jax stepped his back foot forward. His right arm extended fully, and both palms began to glow with blue-white energy. Said energy streamed from his fingertips and into Breed, but instead of throwing the horse warrior back or even stopping him, it settled under him. Jax brought his hands up and around in a quick semi-circle, and Breed flew through the air over him, miraculously landing on his hooves but skidding off.

Jax sprinted towards him, leaping into the air, and brought his fist down. Breed barely dodged, and as Jax's fist connected with the ground there was a flash of energy, leaving a good sized crater in the ground.

Breed swung his forearm at Jax, but Jax leaned back as if doing the limbo, dodging under the swing. He landed four rapid fire punches on Breed's chest before being kicked away, slowing his fall with his Devil Fruit. He studied Breed intently, the horse man was definitely slowing down. He should be; those punches had enough Force behind them to punch through 6 inches of concrete.

As Breed began walking forward, Jax shifted his foot to get in a better position. There was a small scuffing noise and Jax looked down curiously. His foot had knocked against a sword.

Looking around, he saw dozens of weapons of all different sorts littering the ground. They must have stumbled on the place's armory, destroyed by one of Rose's explosive bubbles. Jax blinked once. Then twice. Smirking slightly, he turned back to Breed. "It's over."

"This..." Breed said, bending down to pick up a particularly brutal looking axe, "is far from over." He charged Jax and swung, but Jax ducked under the attack and rolled to the left. He leaped back, throwing more energy into Breed's face. There wasn't enough to hinder him, but it should at least slow him down long enough fro Jax to ready himself.

His feet hit the ground solidly, and his entire body began glowing with energy. Shutting his eyes in concentration, energy began to roll off him, covering the ground like an extra fine mist. Breed stood, puzzled, and then paled when he realized what was happening.

In the same instant Jax opened his eyes, all the energy snapped to a weapon laying on the ground. Dozens of weapons rose into the air, angling themselves at Breed and forming an enormous dome around him.

"Guillotine."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 4, 2010)

*Gorilla Island…*
Rose raced through the corridors of the giant mansion, searching for Amelia. “AAAAAAAMY!!” she yelled at the top of her lungs. As Rose raced around a corner she heard a scream echo from an open door down the end of the hall. 

*“ROSE HELP ME!!” *

Rose stopped in her tracks and tensed up, that was Amy’s voice. She took off and sprinted towards the end of the hall and entered the open door, running into a lavish bedroom. 

“AMY!!” Amelia stood in a corner and had her back turned to Rose. She was crying and seemed to be hurt. Rose ran towards her sister and reached out to touch her shoulder. “Sis are you okay?!” Suddenly Amelia spun around on a dime and smacked Rose’s hand away. 
*
“TABAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!”* she laughed manically. The laugh didn’t sound at all like her sister's. Amelia ripped off the skin of her face, revealing the smiling visage of a man with a crooked nose and black goatee.  

*“OH MY OH DEAR. ROSE PLEASE HELP ME. TABAHAHAHAHAHA!!!”* he shrieked with a mad laugh. 

“WHOAH! Who the hell are you?!” Rose exclaimed, actually genuinely creeped out by this weirdo. 

*“Enjoy the fall my dear!”* the man cried before smashing his fist on a nearby button on the wall. Suddenly a trap door opened under Rose’s feet and she plummeted into darkness. 

_11 years ago on Peach Island…
Rear Admiral Archer Armstrong peered down at his two nieces, Amelia and Rose. They both sat on the front steps of their parents cottage with questioning faces. It wasn’t everyday that they saw their busy uncle. As usual the two girls couldn’t be more different in their mannerisms, even though they both looked very similar. Amelia sat calmly, with her elbows propped against her knees. Her gaze was thoughtful and penetrating, far mature beyond her years.  Meanwhile Rose was fidgety and could barely keep herself still for more then a few seconds.  

“So I’ve been doing some thinking…” Archer said thoughtfully. 

“You’re gonna become a Pirate?” Rose exclaimed eagerly. 

Archer stared at Rose with a blank face. “Er, No,” he stated flatly. 

Rose pursed her lips with disappointment. “Oh well, you’d make a cool Pirate,” she muttered in a glum tone. 

“I’ve decided that you both should be trained.”

Amelia and Rose looked at their Uncle in surprise. “You mean combat training?” Amelia said with a hint of uncertainty. 

“THAT’S SO AWESOME!!” Rose exclaimed, pumping her fists in the air. “I’m gonna need to be super duper strong to become the Pirate Queen!” 

Archer glared at Rose, as he always did when she talked about becoming a Pirate, and she quickly piped down. Rose also noticed Amelia narrow her eyes at her. Amelia’s father, also Uncle Archie’s younger brother, was a Marine who lost his life to a  Pirate. It was still a sore subject with Amelia. Rose of course was always mindful to remind her big sis that she didn’t want to be one of those scumbum Pirates like Blackbeard. She just wanted to have a great crew and be free to explore the whole wide world, and go on adventures. Rose had also made a promise that if she ever met the dude who killed Amelia’s father, she’d personally kick the bastard’s ass from one end of the Grand Line to the other. 

“The world’s become a dangerous place since Whitebeard died.  New Pirates are popping up every day and even the East Blue isn’t safe anymore. I can’t be here to protect you girls, so I want you to be prepared no matter what,”  Archer told them with a serious face. 

“Uncle Archie, you fought at the war with Whitebeard didn’t ya?” Rose said with a glint in her eyes. Whitebeard was just about her favorite Pirate of all time. In fact she still couldn’t believe that such a cool and awesome guy was really gone. 

“Well actually I played dead for half the war,” Archer mumbled in response. “I had a pretty good view of the Pirate Empress though…” he added with a strange smirk. 

Archer cleared his throat, “Anyway…”

“You’re so funny Uncle Archie!!!” Rose guffawed._


----------



## Sholo (Jul 4, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Mariejois...*
> 
> There had been an intermission so a group of men could clean up the salt filled battlefield. It soon regained it's previous appearance of a rocky area, walls filled with weapons of every kind imaginable.
> 
> ...



Maria didn't waste any time after the signal to start was given, "*Fly,* Sweep*-chan!*" She yelled as she took to the skies on her broom.  It'd been awhile since she'd been able to play with someone so strong and she couldn't wait to get this session started.

For his part, Jishou was content to chill out in his liquid form and study his opponent.  Unlike Maria he had no desire to rush into a battle against an opponent of this calibur without first studying them a little bit.

Maria, having by now reached her desirable alititude, prepared her assault.  "*Flying* Pumpkins!" Maria yelled as a group of Jack-O'-Lanterns appeared around her, and just as suddenly a group of Maria clones, all sporting the same evil grin appeared when she cried out "*Trick* or *Treat!*"  Maria hoped her tactics were confusing Jishou (they weren't ) and then she began her barrage of attacks.  "*Candy* Corn *Gatling*" the Maria's said as they began spraying down a rain of confectionary bullets at Jishou who simply sighed before turning to liquid and letting the bullets past straight through him and smash into the ground, causing considerable damage.

"*Ki*hi*hi*hi!"  Maria laughed, she had been right to think this guy was going to be fun... "*Hey* mister, *you're* pretty *strong,* huh? *Wanna* play *with* me *and* Sweep*-chan?*"

Jishou, by now in his gas form, laughed as he rocketed upwards at the floating cluster of evil little girls.  "Sorry babe, but I don't have time to play with you!" Jishou yelled as he suddenly appeared in front of the group before quickly burning through them with his flaming gasses.

"*ū*ū" Maria said off to the side as she watched her clones burn to pieces, Jishou turned around just in time to see the real Maria before the clones around him began to explode...


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 4, 2010)

*Silvia Pauline Gyorgike

Mystery Island? *

Silvia looked out of the ship. Her hair was a mess and she had a frown on her face. She took a moment to breath, and then said, ?We have healed your crew, son of Clair. However, this swordsman is proven quite uncooperative.? She briefly stared at Feroy, and then returned to the so far resistant Kaimetsu. She cracked her knuckles, and for everyone outside of the ship, they could hear cat noises and the ship even shook for a second. *?STAY STILL~? *A voice shouted from the ship. There was a growl, and then a loud smacking noise

?I hope this doesn?t sting?? Silvia said lowly. There was a loud shout of pain and then a chuckle of some sort. ?Oh, I?m sorry. Looks I put too much pressure on your ribs... Let me fix that for you, mr. Swordsman?.?

*Kinryuu Togashi

Purple Island*

Kinryuu and Baka were fighting heavily, both of their eyes red, blows and swords matching each other completely. For a wild man with no technique, Baka was surprisingly capable of keeping up with the swordsman, Kinryuu. The crowd watched in amazement, for a brief second, green and gold became a blur. There was one huge boom, and Baka and Kinryuu went flying in opposite directions. They start to run at each other once again, but then there was a huge boom as a door could be heard breaking. Then a giant beaver stepped into the arena. Seriously. And he was speaking. Time seemed to stop at that moment.

For a brief moment there was pregnant silence and both, Baka and Kinryuu?s jaws nearly dropped in amazement. When the second had passed, Baka was rushing at Kinryuu and he barely managed to make a block with his sword sheath. All that could be heard in Kinryuu?s head was what the hell? He now, faced both a giant green man and an even larger beaver. Could things get any stranger? Kinryuu doubted it, but he wouldn?t be surprised if the Pirate Empress herself stepped into the arena, by now.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 4, 2010)

*Gorilla Island…*
Amelia stood with her back against a wall, covering all the angles of the room where she and her inhumanly fast opponent were fighting. She breathed heavily and a trickle of blood seeped down the right side of her forehead. So far this had been a very once sided affair when it came to inflicting damage. Amelia glanced out of the corner of her eyes at her quiver, there were only a handful left. Scores of arrows were embedded all across the floor, and walls. A testament to her sheer effort to draw a bead on her foe, and also testament to her inability to hit him even once. However all those missed shots had bought her the time she needed to study his ultra fast movements, and figure out how his timing and patterns. 

Minato appeared opposite Amelia on the other side of the room. “Okay I’m done playing around with my meal. Time to finish you off,” he declared. He spun around a vicious looking three pronged kunai in his grip, and pointed it at her. 

“Nice bluff, but we both know that I’m getting better at reacting to your speed. If you could’ve killed me by now you already would’ve!” Amelia retorted. This was partly true, but Amelia couldn’t keep it up much longer. With a quick glance she noticed that Minato was standing over those large circular seals that were scrawled all about the floor. 

“You’ve only got five arrows left girl,” Minato said with a chuckle. “Oh yeah, this is over.”

Minato disappeared in a blur. Amelia looked down at the seal she was standing over and quickly leaped away. A second later Minato reappeared right beside the seal and stabbed at where Amelia had been standing only a moment before. His eyes widened with surprise as Amelia spun around him and tried to grab his arms. Before she could grab hold, he quickly dematerialized again and reappeared several meters away, right over one of the seals on the ground. Amelia smirked at him as she saw the uncertainty on his face. “Surprised?” Amelia asked him. “I told you not to underestimate me. This whole time I’ve been studying you...it wasn’t hard to figure out your pattern once I got serious. You use those seals on the floor as navigation markers, because you move so fast you can’t tell what direction you’re going in.” 

“Well aren’t you so proud of yourself! Do you want a prize or something?” Minato replied mockingly. “…I’m still way faster then you and there’s nothin that can change that!”  

Amelia slowly drew one of the five arrows left in her quiver. The reason why she hadn’t used them was simple. They were her new experimental arrows and she wasn’t sure if they would work in battle. But there was only one way to find out. 

“The weather’s getting a bit sunny isn’t it?” Amelia replied.  She fired off the arrow towards the center of the room and it exploded in a bright corona of white light that filled up the entire room. 
*
“SUNSHINE ARROW!!”* Amelia exclaimed with her eyes closed and her face downcast.  She couldn’t see Minato but his scream of pain told her everything she needed to know. 

_Three years ago on Peach Island…
Amelia and Rose sat in a dilapidated jail cell, their reward for defending themselves against the richest girl on Peach Island, and her hired thugs. Amelia face was bruised and her left arm was secured in a sling, but all the aches and pains paled to how good it felt to knock Krissy out cold onto the pavement.  Suddenly she began to laugh in a fit as she realized the utter irony of this entire situation.   

Rose looked at Amelia curiously. “What’s so funny?”

Amelia tried to settle herself but kept giggling. “No it’s just that…I’m always the one having to bail you out when you get into trouble. But now…I’m in here with you!” Amelia burst out into a laughing fit again, and rested her head against Rose’s shoulder.


“Welcome to my world!” Rose replied with a laugh.  

“I guess it was worth it…it did feel good to let off some steam!” 

A guard appeared in front of their cell. “We called your Uncle. He said he’s coming to see you soon.”

“He’s bailing us out?” Amelia asked hopefully.

“Yeah let us out Charlie!” Rose exclaimed (Rose was on a first name basis with every guard on the island). “We didn’t do nothin wrong. We were only defendin’ ourselves, and you know it!” 

“Sorry girls, your uncle said you can both wait here until he arrives,” the guard replied, and walked off. Both girls groaned with disappointment, but as they looked at each other they quickly began to laugh again._


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 4, 2010)

*Jishou vs Maria*

"Idiots!" Jishou shouts before slamming his fist into the ground, as he does the rocky terrain around him forms a dome that protects him from the blasts, "Why would I let you fools take over," he says as the shield deforms and he steps out.

Before he sets sights on his opponent he takes a moment to adjusts his suit, "This is all wrong..." he says fixing the collar, tightening his tie, and straightening out his sleeves, "Ok, now where-"

"Halloween  *Cannon*!" a pumpkin slams into the unsuspecting man and creates a massive explosion on contact. The well dressed pirate goes flying into the wall, making a slight indent in it before falling out.

"So that's how we're playing huh..." he says wiping the dust from his jacket, "Yea dumbass it's kind of a fight..." Gas says popping in for a moment, "Just get out of here and let me take over already."

A clearly annoyed and angered look takes over Solid's face but Liquid pops in before he can rebute, "Didn't you almost get us blown up like uh two seconds ago?" he says casually, "Well-!" 

"Yea, rocky boy, keep doin' your thing there," Solid grunts, "Like I needed approval from you," he says stepping forward, "You know I don't really approve of beating small children," he slams his fist together, "But I'll need to make an exception this time," he says as his arms begin to transform, his left arm turning into stone and his right turning into steel, "And plus..." he dashes forward, "You got my suit dirty!" he slams his steel fist down but the little pirate girl leaps out of the way leaving nothing but a crater in her place.

"Kihihihihi-" she stops her laughter after she feels herself slam into something. There is a giant rocky wall standing behind her, *"Wha?"* she says suprised, "You're not gettin' away that easy!" he says slamming his stone fist right into her stomach, causing the rock wall to break but he mentally maintains its structure and cockys back his steel arm, "This'll hurt a lot more..." he says as his hand transforms into a sharpened axe.


----------



## Pyro (Jul 4, 2010)

*The Revolutionaries*

Dr. Morris and Silvia had finished treating the wounded which had turned out to be a tougher job than expected thanks to that stubborn swordsman. Morris then popped his head out of the ship. 

_"We have finished. I suggest we leave now. If we do we will have a 98%..."_ Morris started

"Shut it Morris. We've got it. Hey Rookie, we're going to need to use your ship as well. Ours is too well known by the marines and we'll be spotted way to early for our plan to work." 

*"Ey boss! They ain't got any cannons on tis thing. What'm I supposed ta do if I ain't got nutin to shoot wit?" *Sawyer shouted down from the deck of the ship.

"We won't need to be firing anything on our way in Sawyer. That would cause too much attention. We need to get in and get out as soon as possible. We'll be lucky if we avoid a buster call." Drake responded. "And rookie? Stay next to me." Drake told the pirate captain.

Together, the revolutionaries and the pirates boarded the ship and set sail towards Naibuus fortress. It didn't take them long before the island was in sight, and what a sight it was. The whole area was a rocky mess, and seemingly deserted. However, Drake knew that if you were to look deep down into the canyon, you would see one of the strongest fortresses the marines possesed. It was filled with traps, seastone weapons and armor, and powerful marines. Drake sighed as he looked around at his strike force. He knew that he could count on his men, but the rest of these people were just amatures. They didn't know what was at stake here and there was no way they would be ready for what was to come. He doubted that they had lost a single namakama yet and until that happened, they would never be ready for the dangers that they were soon to face.


----------



## Pyro (Jul 4, 2010)

*Bros*

Bros had lost, but it wasn't a big deal. That meant that nothing really changed. And that meant... whatever he was too lazy to figure out what that meant. Now he was sitting up in the stands watching the next two fighters duke it out. To his left was the Shichibaki named kent, and to his right was the queen of gunslingers Annie. Neither seemed to have noticed that he was there yet. Oh well, he figured they'd figure it out soon enough.

Bros took a long drag from his pipe as he watched the small girl and for all intents and purposes normal looking man walk out into the arena. As soon as the match had started, the girl had done some crazy flying shit... however bros was unimpressed. "I've fought dudes that could do that before. It's not a big deal." he commented. 

However, then the man started acting strange, he kept changing his appearence over and over and was talking to himself. "Damn man... that dude certifiable. I want some of whatever he's on..." Bros said nudging the Shichibaki on his left.


----------



## Sholo (Jul 4, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Jishou vs Maria*
> 
> "Kihihihihi-" she stops her laughter after she feels herself slam into something. There is a giant rocky wall standing behind her, *"Wha?"* she says suprised, "You're not gettin' away that easy!" he says slamming his stone fist right into her stomach, causing the rock wall to break but he mentally maintains its structure and cockys back his steel arm, "This'll hurt a lot more..." he says as his hand transforms into a sharpened axe.



In a panic Maria rushed to respond, "Burn and Knock Sweep-chan!" Maria hated to burn poor little Sweep-chan but right now she had no choice. The blow stopped Jishou's rush and knocked him back slightly, but with minimal damage.  Damn it you bitch! Stop ruining my suit! Maria however wasn't planning on giving Jshou time to worry about his suit; she immediately released a swarm of bats towards him.  Jishou's axe-like hand made short work of them of course but Maria hadn't expected them to bring him down.  Jishou looked down at himself in time to see the seeds of Maria's Carmel Corn Poison working their way into his body and the Killer Candy Apple Bombs that were now stuck to him thanks to the bats' distraction.

Jishou immediatley shifted to his liquid state causing Maria's attacks to again just slip through him.  "*sigh* you're too serious little missy, just like him (referring to Solid)"  Maria didn't give the suddenly laid-back man a chance to finish as more apples were shot into his liquidy center.  Jishou sighed at the futile effort [BOLD]"Kihihihi how ya these apples silly"[/BOLD] Maria said with her usual evil grin.  Unlike the candy apples earlier, these apples were meant for bobbing for apples, and that meant that they naturally exploded quite well in liquids.

The explosions tore into Jishou's liquidy body and threw him back.  He qucikly recovered himself but as he prepared to face down the little girl again, he was forced to wipe the small stream of blood that flowed out of his mouth...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 4, 2010)

*Gorilla Island…*
*“Sunshine Arrow!”*

The entire room filled with a bright light, so intense that it would temporarily blind anyone foolish enough to stare at it for even a second. Amelia kept her face downcast and her eyes closed, counting off the ten seconds she estimated the explosion of light would last. Meanwhile Minato screamed in pain as his eyes caught a full burst of the light. Without missing a beat, Amelia quickly drew one of the four remaining arrows from her quiver. She aimed towards the other side of the room where Minato was standing and fired. 

*“Cloud Burst Arrow!”*

As the bright light finally dimmed Minato rubbed his eyes rapidly, scrambling around in a daze. All he could see were bright white spots exploding in his vision. “WHERE ARE YOU, YOU BITCH!!” he snarled, slashing about in random directions. However after a few seconds his vision began to return to normal, albeit a bit blurry. Minato blinked rapidly and when he finally got a clear view of the room his jaw dropped. A dense layer of dark gray fog, almost like a dark cloud, coated the entire half of the floor where he was standing on. The black fog flowed all around him like a writhing and living creature, reaching up to his knees. Amelia stood on the far side of the room where the floor was clear. She had another arrow aimed at him. This arrow looked different then her other’s, it had a shiny dark blue capsule attached to the tip. 

“What the hell is this shit?!” he exclaimed. 

“When black clouds form, one should always be wary of thunderstorms,” Amelia said in her best weather girl voice. 

Minato screamed in rage and dematerialized in a burst of speed, intent on finishing her off. Amelia however was already one step ahead of him. She fired the arrow at the layer of cloud around Minato’s feet. The capsule of the arrow exploded within the black cloud formation in a bright blue ball of energy. Suddenly winding arcs of electricity surged and cascaded throughout the cloud. 

*“Shock Arrow!” * 

Minato screamed in bloodcurdling pain as he reappeared right at the edge of the cloud field. His body spasmed violently as electricity streamed up and down his body. Amelia wrinkled her nose as the smell of burning flesh wafted towards her. *BABOOM!* An explosion of electricity enveloped Minato’s entire body and he collapsed to the floor, a blackened and smoking mess. Amelia breathed a huge sigh of relief and wiped the blood trickling down her forehead.  The back of her left shoulder blade also stung like hell from a slash wound there. 

“Whew! I can’t believe it worked!”

Suddenly the cloud layer exploded and engulfed Amelia. She screamed in pain as she felt little pricks of electricity run up and down her skin. As the smoke cleared Amelia was on her knees, not seriously hurt, but her reddish blond hair stood up on end like the Bride of Frankenstein. What had hit her was only a tiny fraction of what had hit her enemy. 

Amelia coughed up a wisp of black smoke and slowly got to her feet. "Gotta work on that..." she muttered.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2010)

*Jax*

"Guillotine."

All the weapons Jax had levitated shot like arrows towards Breed. The horse warrior threw himself to the side but he had no chance of dodging the attack - there were simply too many of them. All the dozens of weapons shot straight into him, and he screamed as he collapsed to the ground in a shower of blood. Jax sagged, his entire body nearly completely devoid of strength. Manipulating that many weapons at once...any other time, any other place, and he wouldn't have been able to do it.

He pushed himself up and trudged over to Breed's corpse. Incredibly, he saw a small spark of life still remaining in the mound of weapons. "No way...you're still alive."

"Of...course..." Breed snarled, but it was too weak to be intimidating. "I am...Breed! I am the...the Fifth Warrior of the House! I cannot be defeated!"

"This isn't possible," Jax said in awe. "Look at you. How could you survive that? I can see at least three internal organs, and they're all shredded."

"I...will survive..." breed panted, struggling to move. "I...must..."

Jax walked away.

And Breed fell silent.

*Kent*

"I know, right?" Kent said, grinning. "Flying...I mean, at least bring some originality, you know?" He stroked his chin, thinking back to his beginning days as a pirate. "I fought a flying guy in a duel once...I think it was my own crew mate, but I'm not sure. I feel really light headed or some shit..." He glanced suspiciously over at Bro's bong and sniffed. "Dude...what is that? That smells un-fucking-believable."


----------



## Pyro (Jul 4, 2010)

*Gatrom*


Reesa, sensing that Gatrom was hurt, pressed her advantage and began to go on the offensive with wicked slashes. If not the his agumented reflexes obtained through his devil fruit powers, Gatrom probably would've been hit once again and one more hit would have probably finished him off.

After the latest blow, Gatrom jumped back holding his side. The thing hurt like hell with each breath and he couldn't use his full range of motion. This was just getting annoying.

"Alright, I didn't want to have to use this, but you're a lot tougher that I origionally thought. Don't tell anyone I can do this though, alright?" Gatrom said to his opponent.

Pausing to concentrate, Gatrom mentally looked within himself. Past the skin. Past the muscle. Past the bone. All the way down the the synapses that made up his nervous system. He knew that whenever he wanted to make an action, his brain would send a signal down through his spine to his muscles that would then react. However, with the ReflexReflex fruit, he had come up with a way to greatly increase the speed in which his muscles would react to the messages his brain would send, increasing his speed tenfold. 

Once Gatrom was finished, he looked at his body, his muscles were pulsating sending messages at lightspeed to his brain. Now, for once since he got this accursed fruit, his body would be able to keep up with his eyes. 

"You don't look any different to me. Looks like you were all bark and no bite." Reesa said as she charged the pirate preforming a series of lightnining fast and powerful swings. Gatrom simply ducked the first swing and then flipped over the second. By the time the third swing had made it to where he was standing, he was aleady behind Reesa holding his knife to her throat. 

"Game over." he said bringing his hand down on her shoulder. The fuckoff warrior slumped to the ground unconsious. 

Gatrom released his new form and dropped to the ground, panting like a dog. Slowly, he looked over at his unconsious opponent. She had been a worthy opponent, but the best man had won. Then, thinking about the newest member of their pirate crew, he slowly rose to his feet, grabbed the large warhammer, and began to use the weapon as a crutch to look for the rest of his crew. He'd give the weapon to Land when he found him. It'd be his way of saying, welcome to the crew.


*Bros Ki*

"Bro, you sure do know good shit when ya smell it doncha? This shits some purple haze. It only grows in South Blue. Want a hit?" Bros asks the Shichibaki. 

Kent takes the large pipe and nearly drops it not realizing how heavy it actually is. However, after adjusting he was able to take a large hit from the stoner's pipe/weapon. 

"You'll feel it soon enough brother-man. Sure sucks I lost tho. Now I'm never gonna get these marine bastards off my ass."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 5, 2010)

*Gorilla Island...*
Rose fell feet first through the trap door and plummeted for what seemed like hundreds of feet down a darkened tunnel. Suddenly the tunnel opened up into a large carnival inspired room that seemed to encompass the entire length of the mansion. She didn’t have time to focus on any of this however, as she eyed the carpet of jagged spikes embedded into the floor beneath her. Rose quickly inhaled a massive amount of air into her lungs and spit out a giant bubble towards the spikes. 

*“BUBBLE CANNON!” *

The bubble landed ontop of the spikes, but before it could pop, Rose landed on the elastic surface of the bubble and rebounded high into the air, away from the carpeted spikes. *POP!* The bubble popped a second later just as Rose landed and rolled safely to her feet.  

She quickly scanned the carnival like room for an exit. Going back up the way she came wasn’t an option. Rose had to admit though that this was a cool looking place. Funhouse mirrors lined the high walls, and various carnival stands filled up the room. There was even accordion music playing in the background. Suddenly fireworks blasted from a nearby stage and a man dressed in armor dropped down from the ceiling on a mechanical platform. He bowed to towards Rose with a flourish.  
*
“WELCOME TO MY CARNIVAL OF DELIGHTS AND HORRORS!!”* he exclaimed. *“THE NAME’S-“*

“WHERE’S MY SISTER!?!?” Rose bellowed, interrupting the man. She charged towards him at full speed and with total reckless abandon. 
*
“Oh my how rude!!” *

Rose leaped towards the stage, but suddenly her face collided with a hard surface, followed by the rest of her body. She rebounded off the surface and fell back onto the floor in an unceremonious heap. “UGH!” Rose groaned, shaking her head in a daze. If she had been anything close to normal that collision probably would’ve broken her neck. “WHAT THE HELL?!” She peered at the man on stage. He was still standing there calmly with a smirk on his face. 

*“Yes uh…wrong way my dear!”* he said and pointed behind Rose. 

Rose’s spun around and saw the man standing on stage in the same pose. “HUH?!” She quickly looked back around in confusion, and there he was. “There’s two of you?!” 

*“It’s a perfect mirror image you idiot!”* the man cackled with laughter. *“My aren’t we all brawn and little brain TABAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!” * 

_19 years ago in the Grand Line…_
Marines and Pirates clashed in vicious hand to hand combat across the decks of two opposing ships. Amid the chaos stood two foes and archrivals, one seeking freedom, and the other sworn to uphold justice. A tall Pirate stepped forward, brandishing a giant saber. He had a wild mane of red hair that ran down to his shoulders, and wore a long captain’s coat the color of royal blue. He smiled at his foe with a devil may care expression. 

*Phoenix D. Roy
Captain of the Phoenix Pirates
Bounty: 267 Million*

Opposite the Pirate stood an equally tall Marine with close cropped reddish blond hair. The Marine wore the traditional officer’s overcoat of justice over his shoulders, and wielded a silver katana. He narrowed his eyes sternly at Roy. 
*
Commander Andrew Armstrong*

“Ye can’t stop a man from bein free Andy, now matter how hard ye may try. Ye can’t fight destiny!!” Roy told the Marine in a loud and proud voice. “Why do ye want ta deny me ma freedom eh? To be a part of this great era! ALL I WANT IS TA BE FREE!!!” 

Andrew shook his head with a look of disinterest. “We’ve been through this song and dance before Roy.  I swore an oath to fight evil and protect the innocent, and I’ll do so until my dieing breath!” 

“THEN YER ON THE WRONG SIDE IF YA WANT TO BE FIGHTIN EVIL! WHAT ABOUT OHARA, WASN’T THAT EVIL?!” Roy shouted angrily, shaking the saber in his grip in a warlike fashion. “YER BETTER THEN THIS!!!!” 

Archer took on a fighting pose with his katana. “Sorry Roy, but I’m taking you in…one way or another!” 

“THEN LET FATE DECIDE OUR PATHS!!!” Roy bellowed, and charged at Andrew like a bull.

*“SORU!” *

Both men clashed swords in a violent exchange, generating a shockwave which made the deck tremble, and flung both Marines and Pirates alike into the water. They would battle like this over and over again across the Grand Line, until one of them finally met his untimely death.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 5, 2010)

*Jishou vs Maria*

As Liquid reforms himself he rubs his head, "Whoo, that was a bit of a suprise," he says in his usual calm tone, "Get outa' here slacker, I've still got business with her," Solid says taking over and punching his open palm as he gets to his feet.

"Heh, this is the first time you've _ever _ had business with any girl,"  Gas pipes in, "Uh...I'm not even gona' bother explaining how dumb and wrong that statement was..."

"Shut it! Both of you!" he cracks his neck arms turn into steel, "Now..." he turns towards the girl, "I don't have too many rules..."

*"Hmph,"* Liquid and Gas both say from inside his head. Solid growls towards them, "But...I like to have my suit in an nice organized fashion...Is that too much to ask!" he shouts raising his hand up, *"Steel Finger Barrage!"* his fingers begin firing off at high speeds towards the girl, regrowing, and then repeating the process.

A look of suprise takes over her face as one finger pierces her shoulder. Though after she gets over her shock she leaps into the air and forms one of her pumpkins to land on. With some quick maneuvering she avoids most of the flying fingers, "Oh, *good *idea, *I've *got *a* little *trick *like *that*," she says raising her hand like Jishou did, "Candy *Corn *Gatling" she starts unleashing multiple small projectile at high speeds right for him.

"Crap!" he says, taken by suprise. As the small candy corn-like projectiles smack into his head they slip through as his head turns into water. The others have the same effect, rippling through his watery body, "Man, if I kept track of how many times I've saved our ass..." he says as the last one flies through and pierces the wall behind him.

"I'll be taking over...But I don't understand how you breathe like this," he says loosening his tie and belt and opening up his cuffs, "Aaaah, that's better," another candy corn pierces his forehead but he manages to liquidate it just in time, "Well that's just rude..." he says rubbing it.

He stretches his arms back before walking forward, "I usually just stick around for defense, but I'm pretty versatile when I need to," he unleashes twin geysers from the soles of his feet that send him flying upward. He throws a weak punch but she easily leans back to dodge it, "*Knock*, Sweep*-*Chan!"

She slams her little broom right into him and it suprisingly makes contact, sending him crashing into the ceiling, "Yea, this'll do," he says with a shrug as he stretches out his arms as wide as he can while being indented in the ceiling. He begins unleashing liquid that engulfs the entire roof, *"Acid Rain,"* he almost whispers as it begins to rain down on her, transforming into acid as it does so.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 5, 2010)

*En Route to Naibunes Boulevard*

_The Apate_, carrying the Hoax Pirate along with Drake and his Revolutionary crew, neared the great World Government fortress known as Niabunes Boulevard. Time was surely of the essence considering no one had any idea when Clair was going to be executed. It was crucial they make it there as soon as possible and resuce her.

Naibunes Boulevard had a giant steel gate that surrounded the perimeter of the island. The gate is much like Enies Lobby's gate, but much larger and taller. The rest of the island was left to be seen considering it was a canyon and everything else was in its depths.

Feroy stood at the front of _The Apate_ next to the Revolutionary Commander, Drake. "I think you might need to stand by my side instead." Feroy said towards Drake. "I won't let anything stop me."

*Depths of Naibunes Boulevard*
A man wearing a solid black suit with black shades and a western type mustache and long black curly hair sat at a desk. The room was mostly shrouded in darkness. The man was as still as ever, not making the slightest movement. A den den mushi sat in front of him. He looked as if he was awaiting a call.

*Beru! Beru! Beru!* The den den mushi sounded off.

_"Director Stacy-sama! Are you there?!?!?!?!"_

"If I wasn't then I wouldn't be doing a very good job of die-rec-ter now would I?" The man responded.

_"Y-yes, you're right sir! I'm calling to inform you that the Revolutionary Clair has decided not to reveal any information on the Revolutionary Leader or their plans, sir."_

"Ohohohoho, so she's a tight mouth whore, huh? Proceed with the eggs-exit-cution then."

_Yes sir! One more thing sir, a ship is nearing the perimeter of the island."_

"Blow that shit up, NOW."

_"Even if it's a merchant ship?!"_

"You know the policy here. Blow any ship that comes in the radius of the island."

*Back on The Apate*
Behind the gates of Naibunes Boulevard rose numerous pedestals that held cannons on them. They instantly started firing on _The Apate_.

"Protect the ship!" Feroy bellowed as the cannonballs neared the ship.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 5, 2010)

*The Apate*

Alex walks out from below deck, bandages around his shoulder legs and stomach, "Gah, that little nurse is a pain in the ass," he says patting his stomach, "I guess she did a decent job though," he says with a shrug.

"Protect the ship!" Alex's attention turns to his shouting captain, "What now?" he says walking over towards the edge of the ship.

"Oh, cannon balls," he grows his wings and takes to the skies, "How original," he says flying towards them. He kicks one out of the sky and then slams his porcupine fist into another one. 

*With Vince, Fuka, and Joshua*

"So where is dis lil pipsqueak?" the large shark asks as they rush through the halls, "Well I'd think he's on the top floor, but you're crazy if you think I'm gona' fly your fat shark ass and your stuck up ass all the way up there," he says towards the two.

"I think I'll find my way there just fine on my own," he says with confidence, "Well if we're gona' do that then we need to finda staircase," he looks around and spots a door, "So lets start checkin' rooms!"

He rams down the door and is suprised to see the massive room with glass walls and the countless plants inside it, "Uh, think we made a wrong turn and ended up back in da jungle..." he says scratching his head, "Who would keep a mini forest inside a castle..."

A pair of eyes watch them from within the plants. All of a sudden a wave of vines fly forward and wrap around the three, "Da hell is this!" he shouts as the vines thicken and pull him up against a tree. The other two recieve the same treatment.

"Three down," a figure says stepping out of the shadows, "Now, lets go visit the little Prince," he says twisting his hand and as he does the trees uproot and begin walking through the halls.


----------



## Sholo (Jul 5, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Jishou vs Maria*
> 
> She slams her little broom right into him and it suprisingly makes contact, sending him crashing into the ceiling, "Yea, this'll do," he says with a shrug as he stretches out his arms as wide as he can while being indented in the ceiling. He begins
> unleashing liquid that engulfs the entire roof, *"Acid Rain,"* he almost whispers as it begins to rain down on her, transforming into acid as it does so.



Maria didn't know quite what acid was but by now she certainly knew not to take Jshou lightly. "Flying *Pumpkins!*" Maria yelled, creating a cluster of Jakc-O'-Lanterns around he to block the rain. "uu Maria fumed to herself in her pumpkin igloos which was quickly melting under the acidic deluge, if this guy thought he was the one playing with her then he was sorely mistaken.

"ya might as well come out you know, just sitting around here waiting is taking too long, even for me..." Liquid sighed as he continued his acid rain.  Just then, the pumpkins burst apart but instead of a little girl coming out, a swarm of vampires, werewolves, zombies, ghouls, and other assorted monsters streamed out. "See?! This is what happens when you hold me back Gas fumed as he immediately set to work suffocating the approaching hordes of monsters with his gasses.

This was just perfect Maria though as she hovered above on Sweep-chan, she had hoped the rather rash one would take over instead of the patient or serious one, he was much easier to trick with her Night of Monsters' illusion powers and if he wasn't careful, the illusions could do some damage that was all too real... But Maria had bigger things in mind. While she enjoyed playing with strong peole, this guy was far too much trouble and so he'd have to be punished, just like her departed ex-captian who'd refused to play by her rules.

"Smashing *Pumpkins* and *Devils'* Night! Maria yelled unleashing a barage of pumpkins which generated much larger explosions than her earlier ones and streams of flaming toilet paper around the area which caused immense damage to any structures they contacted, which, coupled with her illusionary monsters, gave The Little Witch a playground fit for the Devil himself and one that was sure to push even Jishou to his limits...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 5, 2010)

*Jishou vs Maria* 

Gas whips off his suit jacket, "Now this'll be fun!" he flips backwards to avoid one of the incoming explosions and rips the sleeves of his dress shirt as he does so, "Yea...That's better," he says getting ready for the barrage of attacks.

"WHAT DID YOU JUST DO!!!" Solid screams after Gas drops the sleeves to his shirt, "I'll do whatever I want!" he shouts back at himself, but because of the distraction he doesn't notice the incoming pumpkin until the last minute.

BOOM! BOOM! BOOM! 

The explosions go off like wild fire, the main focus being right on top of Gas. Maria hovers proudly as the dust clears revealing nothing, "Aw *there's* nothing *left* Kihihihihi," the last few rolls of toilet paper fly towards where the crazed pirate once stood letting off a final explosion.

Her monsters join her in her victorious stance but suddenly...

BOOM! BOOM! BOOM! 

"What*?!*" she says as the explosions wildly take over the battlefield, "But *I'm* out *of* attacks!" she shouts confused.

BOOM! An explosion pops in her face causing her to fall out of the sky, "Wha-?" suddenly a wave of gas forms around her, "Explosions? Now you're playing my game," he says with a devious grin.

She grabs her broom and goes to make a swing but he quickly pulls out a pair of daggers, he blocks the attack with one and swings at her with the other. She just manages to avoid, "That's not all to these babies," a blast of air smacks into her and sends her flying.

As she flies back he tosses one blade up and catches it in his mouth. He then holds his arm towards her and it begins to unleash gas, "Axe Dial!" he waves the one in his hand and it unleashes a blast that propels the gas right towards the girl.

He then stabs the dagger in the ground and takes the other out of his mouth, "Flame Dial!" with a quick wave he unleashes a flaming slash that ignites the gas headed towards Maria, *"Fire Stream!"*

The blast of flames smack right into the little witch, "And lets add a little twist!" with a twist of his hand the gas around her changes properties and BOOM! The explosion takes over.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 5, 2010)

*Gorilla Island, with Land and Magnex
*
Land looked at Magnex through the visor of his helmet he pushed himself off the wall with a roar and pulled his mace free and charged Magnex again with the intention of knocking his head into outer space but the weird man side stepped as he felt himself being pulled toward the wall in front of him and he slammed into the wall. 

"This is stupid" Land said

He started to think about what he could do he suddenly heard Magnex start to cackle again but he couldn't see what he was doing, he head something like steel on steel and decided that staying there wasn't a good idea. He used his power and the mace and his armor disappeared and he dropped off the wall and rolled out of the way as just as a plate of metal slammed into the wall. He stood up and began to stretch. 

"I guess I'll just have to fight you with my fists" Land said in an annoyed tone, he quickly realized that he didn't have any weapons that didn't have steel somewhere on them

He was no slouch with martial arts but it really wasn't his forte, and he was mad that Magnex didn't allow him to use his beloved weapons. He charged off at Magnex trying to get close to him. He was fast without his armor on but Magnex seemed to be using the metal in the room to speed himself up. 

"You're not going to catch me" Magnex said trying to stifle a cackle
"We'll see" Land said getting angrier

He charged at Magnex with a humongous sword appearing in one hand and a hammer in the other. He threw them one after the other at the strange looking man. He watched as he moved the staff and the weapons went flying across the room. They slammed into the wall with a clang he watched Magnex with a scowl. He'd figured out the staff had something to do with the magnetism. He wasn't a genius in figuring out the way things worked, he always fought be over powering his opponents. This time he'd have to do something different though.

"_I have to get that damm staff from him_" Land thought

He finally smiled starting to calm down

"What's so funny?" Magnex asked curiously
"Nothing, nothing at all" Land said sliding his feet forward

If anyone could take a weapon out of someone's hands it was him. He began to slide his foot forward he dashed fowrard at the top of his speed he threw a trident and a mace appeared in his hands and he ran at Magnex. He began to cackle again, every time he did that something was coming. He stopped his attack and looked on to see what was going to happen. He waited for a few seconds before Magnex began to cackle again. He realized that he was being toyed with and rushed Magnex made the weapons in his hands fly out and fly at the wall. He realized that Magnex couldn't do that and move using magnetism at the same time. Eveytime he used the power he remained stationary. He hand him now, he ducked under a swing of the staff that started to pull Magnex away from him but he dived through the air he got both of his hands on the staff and smiled as Magnex moved and dragged them both through the air.

"This is mine now" Land said mocking Magnex cackling himself
"You fool" Magnex began and started to cackle also

Land began to pull at the staff but Magnex moved, he shook and pulled but Magnex just moved though the air cackling like a hyena. 

"You figured out I use the staff but you can't get it from me" Magnex cackled
"I am using magnetism to make sure it never leaves my hands" 

Land angrily swung Magnex through the air and slammed him into the ground, he was surprised to hear Magnex stop laughing and groan. The ball that was supposedly his head flew forward to hit Land in the face but a helmet suddenly appeared on Land's head and there was a loud clang as metal met metal.

"Looks like my head is harder than yours" Land said with a smirk

Magnex took the second he was smiling to wrench the staff free from his grip and jet away to the corner of the room.

"I'm done playing with you" Magnex said

He began to spin the staff around and the wall plates unstuck from the wall and began to spin. 

"I'm going to flatten you" Magnex said starting to cackle again


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 5, 2010)

*Juncho Island, with Raine*

Raine looked through the zoom zoom lens getting a clear view of the battle, she'd already made three paintings of the many headed and handed creature fighting the man flying around. She was taking out another piece of canvas when he looked up and saw a sword barreling toward her. She couldn't move in time and she looked in horror as the lens shattered showering her with glass with vanished before it reached her. She dove off the carpet leaving everything as the sword cleaved the carpet in half making it disappear leaving all of her things to fall through the air. She reacted immediately, it was time to get serious. She dipped in her holster and her fingers knew exactly the cards she wanted she pulled two cards out



> *Monster-Armored Eagle*
> 
> _This mythical creature wears armor created especially for it. Even with the heavy armor and blades on it's wings there aren't many creatures that are a match for it in the sky._





> *Magic-Bottomless Bag*
> 
> _This bag is rumored to have no bottom, let's try to fill it up!_



She held the two out 

"Summon Armored Eagle, Activate Bottomless Bag"

The humongous mouth of a bag appeared beneath her and swallowed up all her belongings. She was still falling though she canceled the bag and it disappeared

"ANYTIME NOW!!!!!" she screamed out

A humongous gray eagle clad in armor swooped out of the air and caught her. She got to her feet and walked over to a special part in the armor where she could stand. She stood in it and it locked up.

"Lets go"
"I am not going to just be attacked" she said with scowl

The armored eagle flew off toward the battle with it's humongous wings beating the air and the clink of it armor. Raine was shuffling through her cards without looking. She knew which was which just by touching them.

"I don't want to be concentrating on too many things at once" Raine said

The creatures she brought to life with her power didn't need to be constantly watched. All she needed to do was give them general instructions and they would follow it. She could of course micro manage them but that took more concentration. 

"Lets help that guy who ever he is put down that beast" Raine said aloud
"No one almost cuts me in half and gets away with it" she said adjusting her glasses with her index finger

She prepared a few defensive maneuvers and held them in her hand should she need them. A shot suddenly rang out and the creature screamed in pain and grabbed on of it's faces.

She pulled pulled two more cards free after a few seconds of shuffling through her cards.

"Summon Metal Golem and Pack of Flying Monkeys"



> *Monster-Metal Golem*
> 
> _This creature of legend is formed when armor that people died in is melted down and joined. The cursed armor when melded together forces the souls of the dead to join. The golem is just made up of pure revenge and strength, the armor it's made of makes it neigh invincible
> _





> *Monster-Pack of flying monkeys*
> 
> _This pack of monkeys with wings on their back do the bidding of which ever evil witch creates them. They aren't too smart and constantly march to their doom but they are easily replaced._



A pack of about ten monkeys appeared in front her and flew off toward the beast. The only order she gave them was try to not die and annoy it. The metel golem fell through the air and crashed into the ground making a huge crater. It was about a quarter of the size of the Asura but it was probably much stronger. It got out of the hole and started walking toward the Asura, Raine had just given it a single order, destroy the Asura. The golem took off running as the Asura swatted at the flying monkeys. Raine looked on at the battle while the wings of her great armored eagle beat keeping her afloat. Lance suddenly appeared near to Raine and she turned to look at him. He seemed like he wasn't real. She began to think back to her paintings and if she'd gotten them right. 

"Hey you have a plan or are you going to mess around with this thing all day?"


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 6, 2010)

Frank looked left and right, trying to figure out what was going on.  He was in the middle of talking to that pirate, and they had just... left! The boat had begun to sail.  Maybe they were kidnappers? Frank pulled out one of his revolvers and made sure it was fully loaded, just in case.  He slipped it back in his sheath and tried to find the man he had talked to earlier.  

Frank found Feroy at the front of the ship, with the person who had been talking about teddy bears earlier next to him.  He was about to ask Feroy what was happening when cannon fire erupted from the island they were sailing to.  "Protect the ship!" Feroy bellowed.  The man seemed like a nice enough fellow, despite the issue of Frank's supposed kidnapping, so Frank complied.  He hastily slipped his bolt action rifle off of his back, snapped open the barrel, placed one of his largest bullets inside, and fired at the one of the incoming cannon balls.  The bullet slammed into an incoming ball and deflected it so that it was no longer a danger to the ship.  

*The Dark Justice IV* 

Devon sat on his bed, bored out of his mind.  It was taking a *long* time to get to their first mission, and Devon had nothing to do.  He had fiddled with his spear for several minutes, but that soon bored him.  Devon groaned and got to his feet.  He had nothing better to do, so he supposed he might as well complete Bone Girl's mission.  

Devon wandered around the ship, looking for an officer to spy on.  The only one he could find was the big bald guy with a goatee, the one whose name sounded like the noise a choking cat would make.  Devon didn't want become the man's next punching bag, but he supposed it couldn't hurt just to peek. Devon peered into the room through the keyhole.


----------



## Pyro (Jul 6, 2010)

*The Revolutionaries*


Drake was content to watch as the pirates fought off the coming barrage of cannon fire. This wasn't how he wanted to enter the island, but he figured he had no choice in the matter so he might as well make do with what he had. One of the pirates seemed to have flown around knocking a few of the balls away, and another had shot a cannonball away, however there were still about twelve more coming towards the ship.

"Sawyer, you're up." Drake said not even looking back at his crew's sniper.

*"Gotcha boss man." *Sawyer responded hefting both of his hand cannons onto his shoulders. Then, running off the brow of the ship, Sawyer jumped high into the air doing a sideways flip as he did so. In the midst of the flip, he let off six shots from each of his weapons. As he landed he watched all twelve of his shots make contact with the cannonballs causing them to explode prematurely. 

The cannons then fell silent as the pirate ship aproached the dock. Both the Hoax Pirates and the Revolutionaries hopped out onto the dock and began to take out the surrrounding marines.

"Quite a well done job pirate crew. Now, the holding cell and main base is located in the southern most quadrant of the canyon. We will need to scale the rock wall to access the entrance. I suggest we leave as soon as possible." Gritt said adressing the pirates.


----------



## Sholo (Jul 6, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Jishou vs Maria*
> 
> He then stabs the dagger in the ground and takes the other out of his mouth, "Flame Dial!" with a quick wave he unleashes a flaming slash that ignites the gas headed towards Maria, *"Fire Stream!"*
> 
> The blast of flames smack right into the little witch, "And lets add a little twist!" with a twist of his hand the gas around her changes properties and BOOM! The explosion takes over.



The series of blasts tore into Maria, sending blood flying from her, and her body flying through the air. She finally landed and managed to look over at the confident Jishou.  Maria didn't laugh, she didn't grin, instead her eyes will filled with pure murderous intent. She struggled to her feet with the help of Sweep-chan who had been badly damaged in the blast as well and stared down Jishou.

"haha, ready to give up and go home yet little girl?"

Maria didn't answer, she wasn't in the mood to banter words with Jishou and doubted she had it in her to stay conscious if she tried anyway.  Instead she'd bet everything on one last attack.  She gathered herself up and released her ultimate attack, "Great... *Pumpkin...* Maria managed to say before losing consciousness.

"huh, I guess she's finished then..." Liquid said with a sigh.  "yep and I got the last hit in!" Gas said with a smirk.  "no... Wait... It's not over yet..." Solid said as he looked skyward.

All around the area, signs of Maria's attacks were vanishing. Gone was the candy and bits of apple, gone was the flaming paper and the few monsters that remained, and in their stead was an enormous Jack-O'-Lantern floating above, filled full of candy that was now running out of it's mouth.  The three facets of Jishou all mutely stared on as the pumpkin decended before exploding, releasing every last scrap of energy Maria had left in a combined explosion of every technique she knew...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2010)

Hachi/Jasmine-

"Are you sure this is the right way?" Hachi asks. "It's the right way." Jasmine grumbles. "I've seen this door before." Hachi comments. "ALL THE DOORS LOOK THE SAME!" She shouts. "Yes, but not all doors have a slice on them made by me." He points at the gash in the door. "F....fine... alright, We're lost, i'll admit it." Jasmine coughs. "Sigh, Damn it, how the hell are we supposed to get to the freakin throne room if we can't even make it around a few hallways." Hachi rubbed the back of his head. "We'll just have to keep trying." Jasmine slammed her fist into her open palm.

"Alright, Let's keep going... Maybe we'll make it there eventually...." The two start to walk off when suddenly, something wraps around Jasmines leg. "WHA!!!" She shouts as she's pulled upward. "OI! JASMI-" Then Hachi too is pulled into the air. "WHAT'S GOING ON!!!!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 6, 2010)

*Derrick and Maxi*

They head straight up for the throne room, "You know this castle pretty well," she says following her captain, "Yea, it's a similar to design to our father's castle, despite the few changes it should still be the same way up."

Maxi stops as they head up the final stair case, "D-Derrick," he stops as well and turns around, "Yea?" she shakes her head, "N-Nothing, lets just do this," he slowly turns around, "Uh, ok."

After getting to the top of the final stair case he finally sees the opening to the throne room. He busts in, a determined look on his face, "Alright you little brat, I'm here to-" he looks in shock to see all of his crewmates binded behind his little brother, "What is this shit!"

"Easy Big Bro," he says jumping from his seat at the throne, "You're friends are pretty loud so it was a piece'a cake to capture them," Derrick grits his teeth, "Oh, and what do you plan on doing with them?"

"Well that's easy..." he steps towards Moab, "You'll be first," his eyes grow wide, "Wha?" the little prince grabs him by the head and begins to squeeze, "Lets see what the beast in you really is?"

Moab begins to grow fur. Large teeth begin to form and he feels something pop out of his backside, "A tail?" Moab says confused. The full transformation completes as the pirate is now turned into a baboon. 

"WHAT KINDA' FUCKED UP POWER IS THAT!" Derrick shouts charging forward, "Atleast mine didn't wipe out an entire island big bro..." these words distract Derrick for a moment and then he feels himself smack into something large and metallic. He looks up and sees a massive man in armor, "It's unfortunate that I have to damage one of the King's children but something tells me he wouldn't mind this one..." he rams the dull end of his spear into Derrick and sends him crashing back.

"And now for the rest of you," he says turning his attention. He quickly runs down the line, "I've got my own version of duck duck goose," he says with a grin, "Bull," he says after patting Jasmine, "Bird," after Dante, "Bird," after Vince. He then taps Hachi and a frustrated look grows on his face, "DAMMIT IS THERE ANYTHING HERE OTHER THAN FRICKIN' BIRDS!" he says before moving onto the next one.

He taps Joshua next, "Finally...Snake," and then heads towards Fuka, "STOP!" Maxi shouts charging, "Oooh, I know why brother keeps _you_ around," he says examining her, "But I'm afraid there're too many people using that dialogue color so you have to start speaking a different language," he easily side steps an incoming whip and grabs her by the throat.

Though because he is so short she is forced to her knees as he surges his power through her, "That's an interesting one..." he says before releasing her. 

He then moves to Fuka and throws his hand on his head, "Get yer mits offa' me shorty...Itsa bad idea to provoke a shark yaknow," Nick gains another frustrated look on his face, "WHY WON'T YOU WORK!" he says slamming his foot into his gut, "WHY! WHY! WHY! STUPID FISH! RUINING MY GAME!"

Derrick gets back to his feet and dashes forward. Hagane steps in front of him but he leaps over the massive warrior and pushes off him to get to Nick faster, "YOU LITTLE SHIT!" but the little ruler side steps and slams his fist into his back, sending him crashing to the floor, "It's too late, they're already starting to transform..." he says examining them go through the painful process of switching species.

"But don't worry, you'll get to join the fun," he says smacking his fist into his neck, "Well, this is fitting, you were the lone wolf of our family," he says kicking Derrick away.

Derrick rolls around in pain for a moment as the transformation takes place. Fur of various colors began to sprout from his body, he was forced onto four legs, his hands turning into paws. He grows a furry tail and can feel his teeth turning into fangs.

The final product is this:



He leaps to his feet and begins to growl at his brother, "Still wearing that shit head's glasses eh? Guess I can't break you of that habbit..." he snaps his fingers, "Speak," he says giving Derrick as well as the others the ability to speak even after they finished their transformation, "You're not getting away with this..." he growls.

"Oh? Who's gona' stop me? My brother the wolf-boy? Hahahaha, not likely!" he says bursting into laughter, "Actually I am..." a voice says before crashing through the window. 

"Oh, it's you...You're no fun...I'd rather play with my new pets," he says staring at Vanessa. She raises the broadsword that is in her hands, "Don't worry, I brought some friends, maybe they'll entertain you...KISHO!"

With that signal the bald man from before and all of the rebels appear through a trap door formed on the room, "ATTACK!" she commands. She then pulls over Kisho and a few others, "In the chaos free the pirates...I hope it's not too late."


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jul 7, 2010)

As they were about to set off something was coming for them. Logan held a defensive position half- crouched, his arms extended slightly. "Who?" Paine whispered. The words cam through his teeth in a snarl that was lounder than she expected. Too loud. It meant that it was far too late to hide. They were trapped, and it didn't matter who heard his answer. 

"Caius" he said spitting the word, making it curse. "She's not alone. She crossed my scent, following the PSICOM in to watch, she never meant to fight with us. She made the spur of the momen to find us, guessing we would try to escape. She was right." Nymphadora followed 

Logan's body shifted only infinitesimally, but it told Paine where to look. She stared the two figures of the dock. Three PSICOM edged slowly into the small opening of the dock, eyes intent, missing nothing. They could barely look at the blond boy yes, he was just a boy, though he was muscular and tall, maybe about seventeen in the milatary. His eyes more vivid red than they have ever seen before could not hold there's.

Though he was closet to Logan, the nearest danger, Paine could not watch him. Because a few feet to the side and a few feet back, Caius was staring at her. Her starwberry blonde hair was bright like fire. She did not smile and her eyes where filled with killing intent.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 7, 2010)

*Jishou vs Maria: The Finale*

Jishou looks up at the massive pumpkin in the sky that stares down at him, "Well...That's one big pumpkin..." solid comments, "Well put..." 

"Hell, I ain't afraid of that shit!" Solid takes over and clenches his fists, "Damn straight," Liquid pops in to speak some words of wisdom, "That little brat seemed to have a thing for explosions...So guess what that thing's gona' do. Maybe we should get Plasma in here..."

Solid and Gas grit their teeth, "Screw that!" Gas says taking the wheel, "Explosions huh! That's fine by me! No need to bring that asshole in here when you've got the master right here!" he grins, "I've been releasing gas into this room durin' this whole damn fight..."

He takes a look around, "I've just hidden it as Oxygen, but now it's time to whip it out!" with a snap of his finger the oxygen filling the air transforms. The pumpkin begins to slowly crash down towards the pirate, "And guess what'll happen after that thing goes boom..."

Liquid sighs from within him, "Hope you don't kill your esteemed judges up there..." Gas lets off a wild grin before taking a gasy form himself, "We'll find out now won't we!" as the massive grinning pumpkin crashes down it comes with a massive explosion.

The flames coming from this explosion easily ignite Gas as well as the gas that fills the entire room.

BOOOOOOOOOOM!

An unmatchable explosion takes over the entire room, one that even caught the master of gunpowder herself's attention as it headed towards her and her fellow Warlords. Down on the battlefield Jishou stumbles around, "Maybe...That...Was too much..." he says before crashing to the ground.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Jul 7, 2010)

*Juncho Island with Lance*

Lance heard another shot go off but he had no clue where it had come from, Leon was definitely better with that rifle than Lance could even imagine. Two of the heads of the Asura were blind now. It was time to finish this off, he readied himself to finish the Asura off with Leon's help. He floated back a little waiting for Leon to come out the Asura screamed out and stretched out all of it's hands. Lance moved closer to the Asura to see if he could see exactly what it was doing. The astral energy gathered at it's hands and the swords reformed and Lance stopped short. "I know what's coming here," Lance said preparing to go intangible. The Asura lifted all of it's hands over it's head and threw the swords "Phase Shift" Lance said and he became intangible as one of the humongous swords passed through him. 

He shifted back into the real world and turned to see the sword still going, a shot rang out again as the Asura was about to control the sword with it's hand knocking it away. The sword seemed to clash into something but he was too far away to see. It seemed that someone was falling he flew toward them at top speed but something strange happened. A huge bag appeared then what seemed to be a metal bird. He stopped and watched as the bird caught the person he turned back to face the Asura as more shot rang out. The Asura was screaming in anger looking for the source of the shots. Lance knew it would never find Leon though. The person that stood astride the metal bird did something and a flock of flying creatures flew out of something then a metal creature dropped out of the sky. "They are going to attack it" Lance said he suddenly heard the clank of armor and the flapping of wings.

"Hey you have a plan or are you going to mess around with this thing all day?" the person asked. It was a girl, he looked at her and her armored bird with a strange look. "Yes we have a plan, my friend and I are about to put it into motion. Would you like to assist us? All you need to do is have those creatures distract it while I take it's heart out" Lance said. "I need to get in close". He held his hand out and Astral energy began to gather and swirl around his hand and a sword began to take shape. It was a big sword for someone his size. The sword itself wasn't heavy but it did take a lot of astral energy to create. "Watch my back for me please" he said to the girl and flew off toward the Asura.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 7, 2010)

*Mariejois…*
A long and rectangular mirror formed within a darkened corridor. Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens stepped out of the glowing mirror. Her naturally green eyes blazing like jade fire. She briefly glanced around at her surroundings and shuddered with a bit of apprehension. This place was over a hundred miles beneath the holy city itself, buried deep within the core of the Red Line. She had never liked underground places, and just standing there made her feel like she had the entire weight of the Red Line bearing down on her shoulders. Clemens however had no time for such childish fears, and quickly banished them from her mind.  

She walked down the dim corridor until she reached a gigantic blast door at the end. The door was made of an advanced steel alloy and lined with seastone. It was rated Class 10 on the durability scale, or Whitebeard proof, as it was more popularly known. This meant that nothing could get through by force, at least nothing known to man at least. 

Off to the side of the door was a black snail sitting on a lone pedestal. The snail’s eyes glowed red and twirled around like pinwheels. Clemens locked eyes with the snail, allowing it to scan her retina. 

“Vice Admiral Beverly Roxanne Clemens, authorization Oda4815162342,” she said in a loud and clear voice. 

The snail closed its eyes for several seconds and then reopened them. A loud clicking sound emanated from within the behemoth door. Slowly and ponderously, the door began to swing open. Clemens took a step back as the door fully opened, revealing pitch black darkness within. She narrowed her eyes in surprise, there was something wrong here. 

"OI! Who turned off the lights?!" Clemens hollered. 

Suddenly a bright ball of yellow light flashed from within the darkness. Clemens instantly dived away. A lance of white hot energy shot past her body, barely missing her feet. *BABOOM!* The corridor shook violently as the blast hit a nearby wall. She rolled back to her feet, glaring through the door, her eyes flared like emerald lanterns again.  

“HAWTHORNE WHAT’S THE MEANING OF THIS!?!” she yelled furiously. 

Clemens received no answer however, save for the floor trembling footfalls of something very large and very heavy walking towards her. *THUD! THUD! THUD!* A hulking figure, standing over ten feet tall, strode out of the darkness. Clemens eyes widened in shock…and then fear. She hadn’t felt this kind of fear in many years. 

“You…YOU’RE DEAD!!” Clemens screamed in disbelief. “I KILLED YOU!!!” 

Before her stood Commodore Zane Garrick as he had appeared in life, close cropped blond hair styled in a crew cut, and a build like a Gorilla. He wore a black suit over his thickly muscled body, and over his massive shoulders a white Marine coat. Garrick cracked his gigantic fists and grinned at Clemens. 

*“GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!”   *


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 7, 2010)

*Juncho Island, with Raine
*
"Yes we have a plan, my friend and I are about to put it into motion. Would you like to assist us? All you need to do is have those creatures distract it while I take it's heart out" Lance said. 
"I need to get in close"

Raine nodded and looked at him while raw energy seemed to gather in his palm, it turned into a sword of all things. 

"Watch my back for me please" he said before flying off
"You got it" Raine said

She changed the instructions she gave to her summons to better reflect what she wanted out of them. The pack of monkeys split into groups of three and began to fly around and throw shit at the asura. The metal golem charged the asura and tackled it's foot throwing it off balance. It bent over to grab the golem but it let go and grabbed one of it's fingers and yanked it downwards. The metal golem may have been smaller than the asura but it was very strong. The asura let loose a scream and knocked the golem through the air destroying a long line of trees and kicking up a small cloud of dust where it landed. Physical damage wouldn't do much to the golem though, it got to it's feet and charged off at the asura once again.

"That should be more than enough of a distraction" Raine said adjusting her glasses

She looked down at the two cards she held in her hand, if possible she didn't want to have to use them. Keeping the armored eagle along with the metal golem and the mokeys was already a lot for her to manage. If she had to do use any of those defenses she would need to cancel her two attacking forces. 

"I've done my part" Raine said 
"I hope they will be able to do their own"


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 7, 2010)

*Gorilla Island, with Land Zend
*
"I'm going to flatten you" Magnex said starting to cackle again 

The plate flew toward Land and he began to back up just as his back touched the wall several weapons appeared to brace the plate. 

"Good thing I took that harpoon from those poachers" Land said sweat dropping from his temple
"I need to get in close to him again" Land thought
"He can be hurt but I won't be able to hurt him with just my hands"

Suddenly it hit him, he knew what he was going to do he smiled he looked around the room, it was a small room that worked to Magnex's advantage though. It would work to his own too. He began to run around the room and throw out all the weapons he had stored in his armory. After only a short while the floor and walls were littered with weapons of all sorts. Short swords, long swords, axes, rapiers, morning stars, maces. Anything a person could think of. Magnex couldn't move around as he wanted because of the multitude of weapons covering the wallks and ground of the room. Land suddenly noticed something on one of the piles. 

"Why didn't I remember this?" Land said

He bent over and picked up a staff, it was about as tall as he was and he was a bean pole of a man. It has a smooth and slender staff it was made of adam's wood. He had gotten it from his grand father, one of the first pieces he had ever gotten. He smiled as he looked up at Magnex, he attacked him with a flurry of attacks. Magnex was skilled in using his own staff and parried the attacks masterfully. Land wasn't giving him a chance to use the magnetic properties of the staff against him. 

"You think that you've restricted my movement?" Magnex asked suddenly
"You've just given me sharp things to throw at you" Magnex cackled

He's created some space with the last set of attacks because Land couldn't move easily either in the mass of blades and chains and spikes that adorned the room. He began to spin the staff in a tight neat routine causing all the weapons to be lifted off the ground and swirl around the room. Land began to cackle as he'd done earlier but Magnex ignored him and continued what he was doing. A wall of weapons flew across the room at Land, there was really no way to escape it suddenly all the weapons just disappeared.

"You think I'd let you use my own weapons against me" Land said shaking his head

He'd used his power to take them all back into his armory except the staff he held in his hand. He slammed the butt of the staff on the ground and smiled. He charged off toward Magnex he tried to move but Land was at home again with a weapon in his hand. Magnex moved right into a homerun swing of the staff from Land. The adam's wood staff connected with Magnex and the sound it made was like thunder. Magnex didn't go flying like he was supposed to. He just fell to the ground and his head bounced away and rolled to the corner of the room. It seemed he wasn't accustomed to getting hit and that attack was too much for him. Land kissed the staff and it disappeared as his customary gray black armor appeared on his body again. He walked over to Magnex's still body and picked up the staff.

"Lemme see if I can work this" Land said

He pressed a button on the staff and the metal plates withdrew into the floor. The metal box was just a normal room again, he walked toward the door with Magnex's staff in his hand. It seemed to have a few other tricks that maybe someone like him would be able to use if he figured it out.

"I think I'm going to keep this" Land said as it disappeared

A bisento appeared in his hands as he walked through the door back into the house. 

"Time to find the others"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 7, 2010)

*Mariejois…*
Garrick charged at Clemens like an enraged bull, raising both his fists over his head and bringing them down over Clemens like two jackhammers. “Soru!” Clemens exclaimed and she disappeared in a blur of speed. Garrick’s fists came crashing down a second later, smashing a giant crater into the ground where Clemens had been standing. 

Clemens reappeared ten meters away from the monster, and that’s exactly what she considered this thing. Not Garrick but some unholy monstrosity. Either way she was going to put it out of its misery, just as she had Garrick. Garrick opened his mouth wide and a bright glowing energy flared from within. At the same time Clemens raised her hands in the air and her eyes blazed even brighter. 

*“Mirror Armor!” *

A circular mirror formed over Clemens, engulfing her entire body from head to toe in a reflective mirror like coating. *“Time to end this!”* she exclaimed, her voice echoing ethereally from beneath the mirror coating over her face. 

“STOP PX-0!” a voice suddenly commanded. 

Instantly, the energy charging up within Garrick’s mouth dissipated and his shoulders visibly slumped. Hawthorne appeared from the darkness and walked beside the giant version of Garrick. He flashed Clemens a smile and chuckled as if this was all just a joke. 

“Do you like it?” he asked her. “Brings back memories doesn’t it?” 
*
“HAWTHORNE!!!”* Clemens yelled in rage, and her mirror body glowed brightly. 

She disappeared in a flash and reappeared in front of Hawthorne, slamming him down against the ground and pinning her elbow against his throat. 
“What’s the meaning of this….OF THIS THING?!” 

Hawthorne remained passive and showed no emotion. “All will be explained my dear…however it is quite hard to talk with your elbow against my throat. Hmm…though I could think of worse positions to be in. You always liked being on top if I recall correctly,” he told her smugly. 

The mirror coating peeled away from Clemens body and disappeared into thin air. She stared daggers at Hawthorne with her glowing eyes, and slowly stood up. 

“Explain yourself!” she demanded, while looking at the inert form of Garrick. His eyes had a vacant and hollow expression, very unlike the familiar glare of Garrick that it had displayed only a second before. 

Hawthorne got to his feet and dusted off his expensive silk suit. “Please follow me. I think it best if you see it first hand,” he told Clemens. 

“What about…him?” Clemens asked, gesturing towards Garrick, or whatever it was. 

“Oh he’s not going anywhere,” Hawthorne replied offhandedly. He led Clemens through the pitch black entrance that opened into his main research laboratory. 

“LIGHTS!” Hawthorne commanded. 

A track of lights high overhead in the ceiling came on at the same time, illuminating the room they were standing in. Clemens jaw dropped as she beheld twelve more identical copies of Garrick, standing in a row next to the adjacent wall. Thick cables that extended from the walls were connected to the backs of each of their necks, and they appeared to be inert.  

“Impossible!” Clemens gasped in sheer disbelief.  

“Meet the newest model of Pacifista!” Hawthorne declared proudly.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 7, 2010)

*Gorilla Island/Fuckoff Town…*
Amelia wandered through the mansion, looking for Rose and the rest of her nakama. Every time she passed by a mirror she would reflexively stop and groan at the state of her frazzled reddish blond hair, which stood up on end like some crazy Bride of Frankenstein. Unfortunately every time she tried to touch her hair, she would receive a static shock. So she made due and embraced her new, very temporary, hairdo. 

As Amelia passed by an open door she happened to glance inside. It appeared to be an office. A den den mushi on the desk caught her eye and an idea immediately occurred to her. 

_Marine Base G-134…_
Lt. Commander Joseph Conrad read the report detailing the break in by some rag tag thief, with a look of anger on his face. This command was supposed to be the easiest in all the Grand Line. On this island the Marines never did much of anything. With both the cities of this island locked in a centuries old blood feud, basically all the Marines were tasked with was making sure that the ports and trade routes to the island stayed open. It wasn’t their job to interfere in the war, which in his opinion would never end anyway. Yet here on the easiest command in the seas, he was embarrassed to discover that someone, some fool, had succeeded in infiltrating his base, under his very watch. Not to mention that two squads of his men failed to capture this thief, and had just came back looking like they were accosted by a pack of wild Gorillas.

*BERU! BERU! BERU! BERU!*

Conrad stared at the den den mushi on his desk as it came to life. He hoped it wasn’t high command, calling to repimand him. Nervously he picked up the receiver. “This is Lt. Commander Conrad,” he said in a business like voice. 

*“Sir we have urgent news for you from a local citizen. She claims that the House of Warriors of Fuckoff town have been defeated!”* replied the operator. 

“WHAT?! Put her on the line!” Conrad exclaimed. 

*“Hello?”* replied a female voice. Probably a young girl, Conrad estimated. 

“Who are you, and what is this news of Fuckoff Town’s warriors being defeated!?” Conrad demanded.

*“It’s true. These crazy Pirates came into our town and defeated the elite warriors. I saw it with my own eyes!” *

Conrad’s eyes narrowed as he heard the girl mention Pirates. They might be the same one’s who injured his men. “How do I know you’re not lying?” 

*“Well come and see for yourself then. Or check with Fuckup's spies, I'm sure they know about it by now,”* the girl replied matter of factly. *“But I’ll tell you what. Once Fuckup town here’s about this, they’ll attack us in force. I’m really really scared of what will happen, they hate us Fuckoff’s so much! THEY MIGHT KILL US ALL!” *

The girl started to cry. Conrad sighed and rubbed his temples as a headache set in. He didn’t sign up for this bullshit. “I’m not sure what you expect me to-“

*“If you send all your Marines here, you might be able to stop the war once and for all!”* the girl suddenly exclaimed hopefully. *“You might even get a promotion for stopping a bloody war that’s gone on for centuries! With both sides weakened from fighting you can just step in and force a truce!” *

Conrad’s eyes lit up at the prospect of a promotion. It might even get him off this crummy island and maybe even into Marine HQ, but he was still doubtful. “Weeeeell…” 

*“Listen I need to go. I have to get myself to a safe place before the Fuckup’s attack!”*

“Wait what’s your name?” Conrad asked.   

*“Just a concerned citizen worried about the welfare of her people!”* the girl replied. *“By the way I have an Uncle who’s a Vice Admiral in the Marines. Could you please send him a message?” *

Conrad's eyes bugged out in surprise. “Really?! Who?!” 
*
“Could you tell Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong that Amy and Rosey say hello? Anyways remember what I said, and thanks for your time!” *

“Wait I have more questions!”
*
CLICK!*

_Fuckoff Town…_
Amelia cut off the line and walked out of the office. She sighed with a look of uncertainty. The welfare of the people of this town weighed heavily on her mind. Without their elite warriors this town would be crushed, but she hoped the Marines would actually do their job and intervene. Either way she had done her best to help. Now her concern was to find her sister and her nakama, then get the hell out of here.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Jul 8, 2010)

*Gorilla Island with Ixian
*
Ixian sat at a table with plates of food, more than she could eat really but she decided that she didn't know when her next meal would come so she was going to eat as much as she could. She began to rapidly eat the food choking more than once. The chef she'd earlier beaten in the street stood over the table, he was a fair man. She'd beaten him, and easily too, there was no reason for him to be mad at her. Most of all she was enjoying his food. "So any strong guys around here? Except you of course" She smiled at him broadly. She wasn't being malicious or anything she was incapable of things like that. She did think he was strong, just not stronger than her. 

The large chef sat at the table with her, he made a move to pick up a piece of meat but she slapped away his hand with lightning speed. "Miiinnnnneeeee" she said glaring at him. He laughed heartily at her, *"Well there is the house of warriors"* the chef said. That's the fighting force for the town, he went on to explain more about the feud between the two towns and the balance on the island. Ixian sat and listened as she ate. She had finished about half of the food that was there on the table. She couldn't eat any more, she leaned back and pat her stomach which looked humongous compared to how it looked earlier. "I think I need to take a nap," Ixian said with a huge yawn. The chef showed her to a little bed up stairs and she went to sleep in no time. 

*"BLA BOOOM"* Ixian awoke with a start, the noise of an explosion rocked her awake. She sat up sleepily and rubbed her eyes, "Come on granddad, it's soo early just lemme sleep a little longer" she said sleepily and collapsed back on to the bed. She woke up a short while later and hopped off the bed, she raced down the stairs, the explosion had just registered in her head. "What was that?" she shouted in the empty restaurant. "The house of warriors is under attack" the chef said in a somber tone. "I'm going to see who's fighting" Ixian said excitedly as she grabbed her bag and ran through the door at top speed. 

She followed the directions she was given to find a mansion with the gate destroyed and a huge hole in the side of the house. There was a man standing outside the house propped up on a humongous war hammer. She wasn't too interested in fighting people with weapons. If she didn't have a choice she would but she liked hand to hand combat. He had his fists wrapped like a boxer though, maybe he was one of the warriors from the house. She walked up to him with her bag slung over her back, "Hey are you one of the warriors from the house?" she asked politely. He looked a little beat up, maybe this wasn't a good time to ask for a match. Ixian began to wonder.


----------



## Pyro (Jul 9, 2010)

*Gatrom and the Phoenix Pirates*


Gatrom wandered the halls looking for the rest of his crew. So far he hadn't found anything. The whole building was kind of weird, it had hallways that led to nothing, and traps at every turn. Gatrom tried his best to remember which way he had come but it was kind of tough with his head still ringing. His process was slow, but limping step by limping step he finally made it out of the large mansion. Although he expected to see at least a few of his crew waiting outside, it seemed as though he was the first one. Leaning on the warhammer he had recieved as his prize from his most recent fight, he waited patiently for the rest of his crew to come out hoping that none of them were hurt too bad. 

However the first person that came up to him was not any of his crew but a young girl. Gatrom immediately rose his guard once again, ready to defend himself if this turned out to be another fuckoff warrior. He had learned from experience that you shouldn't underestimate anyone, despite their appearence. 



> "Hey are you one of the warriors from the house?" she asked politely. He looked a little beat up, maybe this wasn't a good time to ask for a match. Ixian began to wonder.



Gatrom looked at the young girl. She obviously wasn't an enemy if she was asking him that question. "Nah, I'm just a traveling pirate. I'm waiting for my friends out here." Gatrom replied. He didn't want to give away the fact that he was one of the people that had attacked the house in case the young girl was a villager of the town and attacked him for it, because in his current state, he doubted he could do much to stop her from kicking his ass no matter how small she was.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Gorilla Island, with Land and Gatrom outside the Warrior House*

Land walked out of the warrior house and saw Gatrom standing outside talking to a girl, what he saw first was the war hammer. He ran over to them clanking in her armor.

"Hi, guys" he said not taking his eyes off the weapon
"Hey Gatrom, that's a pretty cool hammer can I see it?"
"Thanks" he said

He swiftly grabbed the hammer from him almost knocking him over, without waiting for a reply

"I'll leave you two to it" Land said running off with his new toy

He hefted the hammer and felt it's weight it was very heavy, he had no clue what it was made of but it one of the heaviest weapons he'd ever felt. He began to swing it around, he leveled part of the mansion and began to laugh. Then he destroyed a tree, then a large part of the fence. He than started slamming it into the ground making humongous craters sending shock waves flying everywhere.

"This is my new favorite" he said to himself
"I'll have to think of a name for him"

He ran back over to Gatrom and the girl and grabbed him in an armored embrace. 

"I love you man, no homo" Land said lifting Gatrom off his feet

He turned to the girl,

"Aww I don't know who you are but I love you too" he said grabbing her and swining her around in an embrace also. He set her down gently
"Imma go over there and break more things" he said like a kid 

With that he ran back over to the mansion and randomly started smacking the house destroying large parts of the walls with the hammer.


----------



## Pyro (Jul 10, 2010)

*Moab*


Moab looked at himself from head to toe after his transformation had occured. He had grown all furry all of a sudden, but he just attributed that to his puberity finally kicking in. It was about time he thought to himself. However, he didn't know what that prince boy did, but he seemed to make everyone in the room much bigger. Moab was now looking up to everyone else. However, as his mind began to clear and he actually looked around at his body, he realized the truth.

*"I'M A MONKEY! HOW THE HELL AM I A MONKEY?!?! Wait... I'M A MONKEY! THAT'S AWESOME." *Moab shouted hopping up and down on his new favorite apendage. However, he wasn't able to get used to his body for very long because very soon the rebel group from before broke into the palace room and began to free him and all of his friends. 

Looking around, Moab realized that he was in fact not the only one that had be transformed into a monkey. Vince had transformed into some type of bird, but that seemed pretty obvious, Derrick was a dog, Jasmine was a bull (Moab made a mental note to make fun of her later), and Hachi had turned into a hummingbird. However, now was not the time to worry about the crew's recent fashion changes. Moab knew the drill. Whenever they were going to get into a fight, he protocal was for everyone to split up and take an opponent on their own. He never really understood why, but thats' just what this crew did. *"SCATTER!" *he yelled loud enough for everyone to hear.

Immediately everyone in the crew got up and ran/leaped/flew away down the many corridors that the place offered. Moab ran by himself, and as he was running he heard the angry prince yell behind him, "After them! Don't let them get away!" This of course, only caused Moab to run much faster. 

Finally after what seemed like an eternity, Moab stopped running to catch his breath. As he looked behind him, he saw a furry animal approaching him. "Aww nice, I didn't see which one of you guys got turned into that thing... are you fuka? Or maybe you're Dante..." Moab began to guess as the Gigen, the prince's second hand man, came closer and closer. When he came close enough, he transformed back into his human form with a large grin on his face. 

"You are NOT fuka...."

"No, but you, are dead." Gigen responded.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Jul 10, 2010)

*Gorilla Island with Ixian*

Ixian looked at him and her eyes got big, "A traveling pirate?" she asked with sparkles in her eyes "Like a good pirate or a bad pirate?" She stood in a relaxed stance with her bag slung over her back but she was anything but relaxed. She was always ready to defend herself, her numerous years of training had really did a number on the way she lived her life. Suddenly a huge armor clad man walked out of the building toward them. She readied herself for a fight but it seemed the two of them knew each other. He greeted them then grabbed the hammer from the other man without waiting for him to hand it over. He ran off with it and started swinging it around, Ixian realized that the man didn't use weapons he seemed to have taken it as a prize for defeating his opponent for his friend. 

She tried to speak but the noise of the other man swinging the huge hammer around kept interrupting her. He came back again and grabbed the traveling pirate in a tight embrace, then he grabbed her to her surprise. She readied herself to break the hold but she realized he didn't mean her any harm. "I don't think these guys are bad pirates" she thought to herself. "Hey you think I can travel around with you too?" Ixian asked the man with the wrapped hands, she began to think about the possibilities of fighting all sorts of people.

She began to daydream about fighting hordes of mean pirates with bodies of orges and horns and tails of demons. She effortlessly destroyed them in waves. Everyone loved her and she was famous. "I know I know I'm awesome, no you don't have to bow to me. I was just doing the right thing" she began to say softly as she became entrenched in her dream.


----------



## Pyro (Jul 10, 2010)

*Gatrom*
Gatrom was still recovering from his fresh wounds when Land, the crew's newest member ran over to him and grabbed away the hammer that Gatrom was using for a crutch. Almost falling flat on his face, Gatrom barely had time to stop himself. He then rolled over and sat with his back against the nearby wall looking at the newcomer. And then she asked the question,

"A traveling pirate? Like a good pirate or a bad pirate?"

Gatrom didn't immediately respond. The girl's question had caused him to really think about what kind of pirates they were. Sure, they done a lot of things that most people would consider bad, but that 's just mainly because the rules and restrictions surrounding them were so frighteningly impossible to live by given the people that they were, and the only option was to lash out in peaceful protest by deviant behavior. 

Gatrom's next thought was, _"When the hell did I become a philosopher?"_

"Yeah we're good i guess. Little crazy tho. You should see our captain, you guys are about the same height, haha! However, usually we have to know about how good of fighters our new members are, and somehow I'm the one that always ends up fighting them. But, as you can see, I'm not the most healthy right now. Land over there looks to be a little better off. Why don't you too duke it out and then I'll give my report to the captain later and she can make her decision? Sound good?" Gatom then said to Ixian.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 12, 2010)

*Gorilla Island...*
Amelia searched through the corridors of the labyrinthian mansion, trying to find her sister Rose. She was starting to get annoyed, and not just because she had been electrocuted and her hair was standing on end, or the fact that just limping made her muscles ache. After some minutes of backtracking Amelia managed to get back to the dead end corridor where she and her sister had gotten separated. However she couldn't find any signs of where Rose had gone to. 

"Where is she?!" Amelia said aloud in a flustered voice. "Maybe the kitchen I guess..." 

Suddenly the floorboards beneath her feet began to tremble violently. Amelia almost fell off balance but she managed to back away and steady herself against the wall. Not a second later the floor in front of her exploded, sending floorboards and debris flying every which way. A man flew out of the explosion like a rocket and slammed head first into the ceiling above. Amelia had no time to focus on him though and dived away into a nearby room, barely avoiding a hail of jagged wooden shrapnel. She quickly drew one of the three remaining arrows from her quiver. 

She waited a few seconds for the dust and debris outside to clear, before quickly stepping out the door and taking aim. There was a huge hole in the floor, beside which laid the bloodied and bruised man. He was totally out of it that much was at least clear, but as to who did this to him...

A loud coughing noise emanated from within the hole and Amelia tensed up, ready to fire. Two hands appeared and gripped the edge of the hole. A familiar figure slowly hoisted herself out of the chasm and onto the floor. 

"ROSE!" Amelia exclaimed. She slumped to her knees in utter relief.

Her sister rolled onto her back, panting heavily, and looking like she just went twelve rounds with a Sea King. "Is this...is this the Kitchen?" Rose gasped, looking around anxiously. When she saw Amelia her eyes widened and she sat up. "Amy I was lookin all over for ya?" she exclaimed. Rose gestured towards the unconscious man. "This friggin guy was so annoyin to beat up. He kept playin all these dumb tricks...STUPID MIRRORS, I HATE MIRRORS. I NEVER WANNA SEE ANOTHER MIRROR FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE!!" 

Amelia had no idea what Rose was talking about, and frankly didn't care. "We should go...like now!" Amelia said. She slowly stood back to her feet and helped up Rose. 

"But I wanna go to the kitchen first!" Rose pouted. "That guy said they had big pantry full of food!" 

"You can eat on the ship!" 

"I hate Gatrom's cookin!" 

"There's still some leftover Tuna casserole that I made the night before." 

"Yuck! Oh hey wow what happened to your hair?! It's all poofy!" 

"Rosey, not now..."

"HAHA, you like the bride of the Frankenfuter!" 

*BLAM! *

Several minutes later, Amelia limped out of the front door of the mansion, dragging along her sister. Rose had her arms crossed, and muttered curses under her breath about not being appreciated, and how only an idiot would pass up free food. Jax exited around the same time as them, also looking battle weary. Amelia ignored him however. His display against those Marines still bothered her and would for some time until he genuinely apologized.  

"Hey who's that?" Rose asked. The younger girl quickly freed herself from Amelia's grip and strode towards Gatrom and Land. They were both talking with a girl who looked to Amelia to be a local. Rose punched both Land and Gatrom on the shoulders. "Good you both got out before me!" she said proudly, as if she expected no less of her "bodyguards".  

"I heard someone talkin about a fight" Rose asked eagerly.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jul 12, 2010)

The blond boy looked at Caius from the corner of his eye, waiting on
her command. He was young in more ways than one. He would be strong, but inept. They would know how to fight him. They would survive. Caius jerked her chin toward Logan, wordlessly ordering the boy forward. 

"Riley," Logan said in a soft, pleading voice. The blond boy froze, his red eyes widening. "She's lying to you, Riley," Logan told him. "Listen to me. She's lying to you just like she lied to the others who are dying now in the clearing. You know that she's lied to them, that she had you lie to them, that neither of you were ever going to help them. Is it so hard to believe that she's lied to you, too?"

Confusion swept across Riley's face. "Riley?" Paine said. Riley automatically focused on Paine.  "She knows that we will kill you, Riley. She wants you to die so that she doesn't have to keep up the pretense anymore. Yes, you've seen that, haven't you? You've read the reluctance in her eyes, suspected a false note in her promises. You were right. She's never wanted you. Every kiss, every touch was a lie. "

Logan moved again, moved a few inches toward the boy, a few inches
away from me  "Last chance, Riley," Nymphadora whispered. Riley's face was desperate as he looked to Caius for answers "There the liars, Riley," Caius said, and Paines mouth fell open in shock at the sound of her voice. 

Her voice was not the strong, wild, catlike growl she would have put with her face and stance. It was soft, it was high a babyish, soprano tinkling. The kind of voice that went with blondcurls and pink bubblegum. "I told you about their mind tricks. You know I love only you."


----------



## Pyro (Jul 13, 2010)

*Gatrom and the Phoenix Pirates*

Gatrom winced as Rose punched him on the arm congratulary. His wounds still hurt, and if his prediction was right, he wouldn't be breathing normally for about a week. However, it wasn't anything he wasn't used to and so he just grunted and dealt with the pain.

Gatrom then looked at Amelia and Rose. Rose didn't seem too worse for the wear. She was a little dirtied and brusied, but hell she looked like that all the time. However Amelia was a different story. Her back was covered in blood and although it looked like the bleeding was stopped it must have been painful, not to mention her hair.

"Yeah, this girl came up to me wanting to join our crew or something. I knew you'd want to see how she fought before you made a decision so I had her have a little skirmish with Land. We haven't really seen him fight anyone worthwhile either. You can make your judgements on both of them this way. I was gonna do it like usual, but as you can see I'm not in the best condition right now. Seems like me and Amelia had it rough, whereas you Jax and Land got off easy. Either way, I say the next person we pick up is a doctor. We need one badly." Gatrom replied to Rose's question.

And then to Amelia, "By the way, is that a new fashion trend? Or was your opponent a giant lawn mower?" Gatrom joked good naturedly with a large grin on his face.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2010)

Hachi Jasmine Joshua and Dante-

Hachi grabbed his stomach. "Damn it.... What the hell..." He growled, his arms began to grow feathers and his nose began to extend, everything was painful "Nnngh..." He shook his head. "HAHAHA! YOU'RE A FULL ON HUMMING BIRD NOW!" Moab laughs. "Shut up before i peck you." Hachi looked at his beak. "A third sword?" He mused... maybe he could make use of this new beak. 

Jasmine however was transformed into something a little less pleasant. She growls. "It's the demon in you. Since you couldn't become a real demon you became a beast with horns like a demon." Dante comments. "What are-" She looked over at Dante. "WHY ARE YOU SO BIG!!?!?!?"  with beautiful colors. "It's the cinnamon bird... Hmm, i would have thought i'd be something else." Dante mused. 

"Interesting, being a snake isn't that bad at all." He smirked. "YOU'RE WAY TOO BIG FOR A SNAKE!" Jasmine shouts. "Get over it, We're stuck as animals until that bastard is taken down." Hachi ordered. "Grrr... I'll get them back for turning me into an animal...." "With your previous strength and this new form, you might just be stronger."


----------



## Ice Dragon (Jul 13, 2010)

*Gorilla Island
*
Ixian listened to what Gatrom was saying, it would be pretty cool to travel around with strong people like these two. She walked over to where Land was destroying the house and began to talk to him. He didn't even seem to notice her coming toward him. He was so enthralled with his weapon, she saw more people coming out of the house and paused. They began to exchange pleasantries with each other. They must be the rest of the crew she thought, Gatrom and the girl started talking to each other. It seemed like the girl was the captain. She was going to introduce herself but Gatrom said something that perked her interest. "A doctor you say?" she said in a curious tone she swung her bag around in front of her and pulled out a small kit. "I am not a doctor but I know a lot about pressure points and acupuncture." She pulled out a few needles in a quick fluid motion and stuck two in Gatrom's neck and another right in his fore arm. "How do you feel now? Those should have stopped the pain, but I'll need to read you properly to actually treat you. Acupuncture is good for opening up the chi points and improved rate of healing. I can treat simple things like these wounds though." 

She smiled at Gatrom and turned back to Land she replaced her kit in her bag and put it on the ground. "So Gatrom said I have to fight you to be able to get onto the crew. You ready to go?" Ixian asked


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 14, 2010)

*The Dark Justice IV* 

Devon sat in his room, still bored.  They were nearly at Treebeard Island, but there was still nothing to do.  His attempt at spying at Smirnov had proved pointless since the marine was not in his room.  Devon got off of his bunk and wandered around the ship, hoping to find something to do.  He heard shouting going on in the mess hall, so he walked in to see what was going on.  

Bonnie was asking if anyone wanted to play another game of poker.  The hall had suddenly quieted, and Devon saw a dead body lying on the table, blood seeping out.  "What happened?" Devon asked the stunned marine next to him.  "H-he insulted her so she th-threw a card at his n-neck and k-k-killed him," the marine stuttered.  Devon's face dropped.  "And here I thought she was the only other normal one on this ship..."  he muttered to himself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 14, 2010)

darthsauron said:


> *The Dark Justice IV*
> 
> Devon sat in his room, still bored.  They were nearly at Treebeard Island, but there was still nothing to do.  His attempt at spying at Smirnov had proved pointless since the marine was not in his room.  Devon got off of his bunk and wandered around the ship, hoping to find something to do.  He heard shouting going on in the mess hall, so he walked in to see what was going on.
> 
> Bonnie was asking if anyone wanted to play another game of poker.  The hall had suddenly quieted, and Devon saw a dead body lying on the table, blood seeping out.  "What happened?" Devon asked the stunned marine next to him.  "H-he insulted her so she th-threw a card at his n-neck and k-k-killed him," the marine stuttered.  Devon's face dropped.  "And here I thought she was the only other normal one on this ship..."  he muttered to himself.



Bonnie leaped onto the table suddenly and began swaying back and forth drunkenly. Or rather having her mind trick her into thinking that she was drunk. An old trick she learned after discovering that her body had become so used to alcohol, that her liver quite literally just one day put up a closed for business sign. 

"THAT GUY REMINDS ME OF MY POPS!!!"  she cried in a slurred voice, raising a half finished bottle of whiskey at the dead Marine on the floor. "HE USED TO TELL ME....USED TO TELL ME, BONNIE YA REMIND ME SO MUCH OF YER DEAR MOTHER...AND THEN HE'D BUST MY FACE IN BECAUSE OF IT HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!"

Most of the Marines in the mess hall looked on apprehensively, and said nothing. Bonnie reached within her blazer again and pulled out a deck of cards. Her balance was precarious on the table. "NO ONE WANTS TO PLAY WITH ME?!" she screamed in an insulted voice. 

Bonnie looked around with a genuinely sad face, but then spotted Devon over in the corner. "HEY YOU SPEAR GUY. ATTACK ME LIKE YOU DID BONE GIRL...C'MON!!"  Bonnie made a motion to throw her entire deck of cards at Devon, but suddenly two powerful hands grabbed her ankles and hauled her forcefully from the table. She landed face first onto the floor and felt the familiar tight feeling of handcuffs being snapped round her wrists.The moment the cuffs touched her skin, she realized they were seastone.  

"WHAT THE FUCK?! LET GO OF ME!!"  

Three thickly muscled Marines, wearing black variants of the standard Marine Uniform, hauled her up to her feet. "Come with us!" one of them said in a gruff voice. 

"This is a big misunderstanding!"  Bonnie cried. Suddenly the consequences of her carelessness hit her like a freight train. This was her last chance with the Marines. sudenly she felt desperation take over. It's not that she was sorry for killing the guy, but he really did genuinely remind her of her father. How could anyone blame her for slipping up...just this once. She was trying her best to fit in with all these mooks after all. 

"Tell that to Lt. Arkins," one of them replied. 

Bonnie spit in his face and attempted to free herself but the seastone couldn't be resisted. They dragged her away kicking and screaming out of the mess. As Bonnie passed by Devon she looked at him with a desperate face. "HEY TELL 'EM IT WAS ACCIDENT!!! HE ATTACKED ME FIRST!!" she yelled at him. "ARKINS IS GONNA BOOT ME FOR THIS!!!"  Bonnie continued to scream as they dragged her out into the corridor, straight towards the brig.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 15, 2010)

*Battle to Become a Shichibukai: Atem vs Jishou*

*Mariejois...*
Fleet Admiral Meiji stood from his seat on the balcony and gestured towards both gates of the arena. After months of scouring the Grand Line for the most powerful and intimidating Pirates, and pitting them in battle, they had finally found the two best possible candidates. Two Pirates who would live up to the title of Warlord of the Sea. 

*"Step forth Atem!"* Meiji declared in a loud and booming voice. 

The gate to the spectators right hand side rumbled open. The titanic figure of Atem, the feared Pirate Pharaoh of Arabasta, appeared through the gate, already victorious but ready for more battle. 

*"Step forth Jishou!"* 

The gate on the opposite end of the arena opened. Jishou, the man of multiple personalities, almost all of them demented, stepped out into the arena floor. 

"The winner of this battle will receive the title of Royal Shichibukai...and the loser shall be sent to Impel Down." Meiji smirked under his thick gray mustache and shot a look towards Admiral Aihato. 

"I think that should provide ample motivation for both you lads!" Meiji declared, before taking his seat. "You may begin!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 15, 2010)

*Atem?*

Atem had been feeling confident when he stepped in the arena. He had beaten the weak man that had come before (barely, but in Atem?s delusions, he believed himself to defeat the man with one punch) and surely, this man couldn?t be much stronger. Then he heard the Fleet Admiral. His eyes literally popped out of his skulls. He spun around, and glared at the admiral. ?impel down!? That wasn?t part of the deal old man!? He shouted, angrily shaking his fist at the fleet admiral. Meiji merely gave him a look that said too-bad. Then Meiji pointed the other way. ?wha-? Jishou was coming his way. He was fast too. Cursing, Atem slammed his feet into the ground and got into his fighting stance. He opened his fist so that his palm was out in front.

?100 ton salt cannon!? He then pushed forward at the air and sent out a giant glob of salt towards Jishou was running towards him. Although Atem had been shocked at what Meiji told him, he was quick on the uptake. His reactions fast as ever, Atem started to make salt pour out of his body, incredibly fast, representing the man?s urgency to get things over with fast as he could?


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 15, 2010)

*Mariejois Battlefield*
Admiral Aihato watched with pure despise as each of the Shichibukai Candidates dueled for the title of 'Royal Shichibukai' or 'Royal Scum' in her opinion. The two losers so far, Bros and the Little Witch, joined the stands with the other Shichibukai. Aihato raised a brow at the two failed Shichibukai Candidates.

"How dare you scum to sit here in the Holy Land so casually!Might I remind you that you are still Pirates!" The Admiral said as she glared at the high off of life pirate, Bros and devious little witch, Maria. "I'll take care of this problem immediately." She said ascending from her seat.

"Anglora-sama, there will be time to do that after the competition has come to an end. For now, just sit and enjoy the show." Fleet Admiral Meiji ordered just as she got up.

Aihato gave Meiji an unbelivable look and then threw her hair as she sat back down. "I hardly define watching two pirates fight in the Holy Land as 'fun'. Have it your way, Fleet Admiral-san, however, after this is over, all three of the losers are banished to Impel Down."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 15, 2010)

*Mariejois...*
Meiji shrugged at Aihato's impertinence, as he reached into a jar of pickles placed in front of a tray beside his chair. He was not one to prevent others from pursuing their brand of justice. 

"Do as you wish..." he said with a full mouth, and shifted his focus onto the battle. 

A rectangular mirror opened up behind the Admirals, large enough for a human being to walk through. Niles Hawthorne III, ex-Marine, ex-Pirate, Nobleman, and World Government Scientist, stepped through the mirror and took a seat behind them. Clemens exited the mirror a second later with a slightly unsettled look after the display she had just seen in his lab.

"Excellent so I haven't missed the final match!" Hawthorne declared with an eager smile, and took his seat. A servant immediately ran towards the sharply dressed nobleman and served him a glass of wine. 

Hawthorne quickly waved the lowly servant away as if he was a fly. He leaned forward in his chair towards Admiral Aihato, then whispered in a  low voice, out of earshot of anyone but her. "Actually my dear Admiral, I would much rather have the losers of this fine tournament, join my scientific program. Their unique powers would prove invaluable to my experiments, thus furthering the cause of justice which you dearly hold so close to your heart..."

Clemens meanwhile took a seat and crossed her arms with a look of annoyance. Hawthorne was going bat shit crazy in her opinion. He'd need to be kept on a tight leash from now on.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 15, 2010)

*Mariejois Battlefield*
Admiral Aihato nodded contently as Fleet Admiral Meiji gave her the "OK" to go ahead and arrest the losers of the competition. This was music to her sparkling ears. Either she would roast them like a Family cook-out, or she'd simply defeat them and throw them into Impel Down. Either way, the task would be easy seeing as though they would be fatigued from fighting.

Suddenly, a mirror appeared behind the Admirals and out walked Hawthorne and Vice Admiral Clemens. Aihato didn't particularly like Hawthorne because of his past actions as a pirate. She didn't care that he was on the side of the World Government/Marines; he was a former scum of the sea and she went by the strict code: "Once a pirate, ALWAYS a pirate."

Clemens, on the other-hand, was someone Aihato took a liking to. Female Marines were hard to come by, especially the type that values justice just as much as Aihato does. 

Hawthorne leaned in towards Aihato, "Actually my dear Admiral, I would much rather have the losers of this fine tournament, join my scientific program. Their unique powers would prove invaluable to my experiments, thus furthering the cause of justice which you dearly hold so close to your heart..."
 He said.

Aihato simply shrugged without looking at the man, "You can perform whatever demented experiments you want after I'm done with them." Aihato said stoutly.

She then turned around and looked at the man, "In my opinion, you aren't to be trusted, Pirate." Aihato said turning back around.

The Admiral then looked over towads Vice Admirals Clemens. "It's been a while, Beverely."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 16, 2010)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
_"Daddy why do you always hit me? Did I do something bad?"

"You did do something bad Bonnie, you were born!"

*BLAM! * _

Bonnie screamed herself to wakefulness, and quickly sat up bolt right, sweat pouring down her brow. Her eyes however met nothing but pitch black darkness. So dark in fact that she couldn't even see her own hands in front of her face. 

"Fuck..." she muttered with a sigh, and slumped back to the floor. 

This place was called "The Shoe," a tiny and dank little black box, just big enough for her to stretch out her body. It was reserved for those who committed high crimes on a ship...like murder. All time was meaningless in this void and she had no clue how long she had been inside. It could have been a week, or even a couple of days for all she knew. Beyond a small slat in the thick steel door where her meals were slid through, she had no contact with the rest of the ship. 

"Just fishin' in the dark," she whispered into the blackness, and began to hum a tune her father was fond of when she was just a child. 

The sound of the steel door suddenly being unlocked caused her to sit up anxiously. As the door swung open she felt her eyes literally explode from the light in the corridor. 

"Thanks for the warning!!!" she groaned, covering her eyes and shielding herself from the light. 

A figure stepped forth at the threshold of the door, thankfully blocking some of the light from the hallway. Bonnie blinked rapidly and slowly but surely the hooded face of Lt. Samuel Arkins came into crystal clear focus. He had a grim expression, but then again when didn't he, she realized. Bonnie knew what would come next. He'd announce that she had been sentenced to hanging, or something even crueler and far more painful. Bonnie decided that she'd request a firing squad. There wasn't a more badass way to go out in her opinion. She even had a cool one liner ready for that last moment before she dropped dead. 

"We've reached Treebeard Island," Arkins said in a matter of fact voice. 

Bonnie stared at Arkins blankly. "Kay..." she muttered uncertainly. 

"Do you want to be a part of my squad?" he asked her, again in that same even keel voice. 

"Um...yeah..."  

_Where the fuck is he going with this?!_ she thought inwardly. 

"Uh, I killed a crewmate you know..." she added. 

Arkins nodded. "Yes I'm aware of this." 

"Aren't you like, uh you know, gonna execute me or something?" she asked. 

"I had thought of that, was going to really, but then I realized that would be the easy way out for me as your commanding officer. If I just execute you, what would it say about my skills as a leader, as a person who prides himself on channeling the best out of his subordinates?" 

"Um...I guess it would say that you really really suck," Bonnie responded bluntly. Arkins glared at Bonnie's attempt at sarcasm. She quickly looked down at the floor and mock coughed. "Or that you look really badass with a hoodie on," she amended with an innocent smile.  

Arkins walked towards her and knelt down to eye level with the troubled lady Marine. "You need to keep your emotions in check...Seawoman Recruit Clyde," he said. Bonnie winced at the demotion, but truth be told didn't give a darn. It meant less hassle and less paperwork. Bonnie tried to hold back a smirk of course, feeling as if she had just dodged a bullet. 

"I'm giving you one last chance to prove yourself to me," Arkins added. 

Bonnie nodded eagerly. "You got it...SIR!" she said with a vigorous salute, putting a up a show for him and giving him exactly what he wanted. 

Arkins smiled at Bonnie, a rarity for him. "Your mother was a two bit whore, who gave birth to a two bit whore, and your father was well within his rights to beat your brains out!" 

Bonnie's face suddenly contorted in anger and she flew at Arkins in a rage. Arkins easily grabbed her by the throat and slammed her back to the cold metal floor. Bonnie gasped for air as she felt his vice like grip tighten around her windpipe. She sensed he could easily crush it with just a minute gesture. "Tsk, tsk. See what I mean?" Arkins told her calmly. "You need to keep your emotions in check. If you keep this up, I'll have to reconsider that execution."

Arkins released his hold and stood up. He wiped his hands together as if the mere touch of Bonnie offended him. "You'll be under constant supervision while on this ship until you can prove you can behave. No more alcohol, no more gambling." Bonnie groaned audibly as she heard those words. "You will scrub the decks, clean the toilets...both men's and women's, and basically do every other menial task there is to be done." 

"Use this upcoming mission to redeem yourself. If you fail, you know what happens next."   Arkins spun around on his heels and exited the cell. Bonnie sat up and slowly caught her breath. She stared daggers at Arkins back, and stuck her middle finger at him as he disappeared.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 16, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> *Atem?*
> 
> Atem had been feeling confident when he stepped in the arena. He had beaten the weak man that had come before (barely, but in Atem?s delusions, he believed himself to defeat the man with one punch) and surely, this man couldn?t be much stronger. Then he heard the Fleet Admiral. His eyes literally popped out of his skulls. He spun around, and glared at the admiral. ?impel down!? That wasn?t part of the deal old man!? He shouted, angrily shaking his fist at the fleet admiral. Meiji merely gave him a look that said too-bad. Then Meiji pointed the other way. ?wha-? Jishou was coming his way. He was fast too. Cursing, Atem slammed his feet into the ground and got into his fighting stance. He opened his fist so that his palm was out in front.
> 
> ?100 ton salt cannon!? He then pushed forward at the air and sent out a giant glob of salt towards Jishou was running towards him. Although Atem had been shocked at what Meiji told him, he was quick on the uptake. His reactions fast as ever, Atem started to make salt pour out of his body, incredibly fast, representing the man?s urgency to get things over with fast as he could?



*Atem vs Jishou*

Jishou stepped into the battle arena, sporting a fresh suit and ready to go, "Try ruining my suit or shirt again Gas and I'll-!" but his other personality cuts him off, "You'll what! Beat me up!? Hah! I'd love to see you try!"

"As would I...Seeing how you're the same person...Really, how do you two continually forget that?" Liquid points out. Solid shakes it off and steps forward, straightening his tie, "It's obviously a lie..." he says sternly.

"Hey, did that old man just say that if we lose..." he says a bit nervously, "That's right...It's off to Impel Down for us..."

Solid grunts, "Well that's not going to happen," he says with confidence, "Finally, something we agree on," Gas chimes in, "Here here, now lets get this going."

Jishou charges forward but Atem quickly notices this and shoots off a giant glob of salt. As it comes at him Liquid turns his torso and stomach liquidy and then expands, leaving a large hope in his stomach that the attack slides through harmlessly. 

"Looks like he's letting out some more sand," Liquid points out, "On it," he slams his two hands into the rocky ground, *"Stone Cage,"* the rocks around Atem expand and entrap the pharaoh, "That's not all," he says leaping into the air and holding his hands out, *"Steel Pins!"*

He forms several steel pins, all about 5 feet long and razor sharp at the ends, "HAAAAAAH!" he shouts lowering his arms down and triggering the pins to stab into the stone cage that holds the pirate.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jul 16, 2010)

Riley was confused, he didn't know who to believe. The women who claimed to love him and care for him for a bunch of criminal pirates. He simply looked at the trio with a plain face "Your dead." was all he said, before he could make his move Paine charged at him throwing punches but he kept dodging and swug her left foot at his face landing a blow.

He quickly recovered and grabed her by the neck sending her backwards with a shockwave. Logan and Nymphadora used this chance to get to Caius, Riley Grab Logan and slamed him into the ground while Nymphadora begin fighting with Caius.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 16, 2010)

*Mariejois...*
Admiral Aihato looked over towards Vice Admirals Clemens. "It's been awhile, Beverly."

Clemens nodded and returned a smile towards the female Admiral. She reached out with her right hand to shake the woman's hand, but then suddenly leaped from her chair and tackled Aihato out of her seat. They both rolled around on the marble floor until Beverly gained the top position. 
*
"YOU STUPID BITCH! I'M SUPPOSED TO BE AN ADMIRAL!!!"* Clemens screamed, as she grabbed Aihato by the hair and began slamming the back of her head repeatedly onto the hard marble. 

*"ME, ME, ME, ME! NOT YOU!! I'M PRETTIER, STRONGER, BETTER!!"* Clemens screamed like an enraged Banshee, as a thick pool of blood began to form behind Aihato's head. The woman's eyes rolled behind her head and she quickly fell limp. Clemens however continued to bash in Aihato's skull until it was a bloody pulp. Clemens breathed heavily, her face and immaculate suit spattered with blood and gray matter. She turned around towards Meiji with a grim face. 

"Now will you promote me you old turd?" 

In that one second as Beverly stared at Aihato the entire fantasy played out in her head, and she savored every bit of it.  

"It's been awhile, Beverly," Aihato told Clemens. 

Beverly nodded at Aihato. She didn't like the woman, well simply because she was another woman who was in a position of power. Beverly considered herself an alpha female, and having to salute to another female, especially one who had stolen her dream of becoming the first lady Admiral, was anathema to her. However Clemens knew that to win the game, you had to play it with a poker face. Outwardly she smiled at Aihato, as if they were old friends. 

Truth be told Aihato's style mirrored her own philosophy of justice, though Clemens considered herself far more subtle and didn't view the world in total black and white. Back in the day, her old squad, commanded by Garrick, had a few encounters with Aihato when the woman had worked undercover as double agent within the Makaosu organization. Since then, many were the days when Clemens wished that they had killed her. 

"Yes it has been awhile..._Admiral_," Beverly said. "You continue to be an example to all female Marines everywhere! You're looking every bit of your 43 years I must say." Clemens said and offered her hand to the woman. 

Her only solace was that she was still almost a decade younger then the bitch. Clemens knew deep down in her heart that she would soon, by the grace of Oda, and her own sheer will and determination, become this woman's superior.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 16, 2010)

*Mariejois*
Admiral Aihato extended her hand to meet Vice Admiral Clemens hand. Oh, how it was a pleasure to see such a valiant woman serving in the Marines. This was one person Aihato didn't mind showing kindness towards.

"Yes it has been awhile...Admiral," Beverly said. "You continue to be an example to all female Marines everywhere! You're looking every bit of your 43 years I must say." Clemens said and offered her hand to the woman. 

*"ACK!!!"* Aihato nearly fell from the balcony when Clemens said the last sentance. A small jolt of sparks also erupted from her hand which gave Clemens a tingling sensation.

Aihato regained her composture and put on one of the phoniest smiles one would ever see, sort of like celebrities in the media. "Oh, yes...hehe, you know, their saying the forties are the new twenties!"
Aihato desperately tried to reassure herself with a false smile.

_*Inside Aihato's head...*_
"I LOOK EVERY BIT OF FORTY THREE?!?!?! No...no...there must be some mistake! I'm....I'm BEAUTIFUL!" Aihato said inside her own little world.

A mirror appeared before the Admiral that was down on her knees. Aihato quickly grasped the mirror and stared into it, examining each and every one of her facial features. 

"N-No...I look fantastic for my age!"

Suddenly, Clemens appeared in the mirror and sneered at the Admiral. "Yea, I thought you were fifty at first!"

"OHHOOHHOHHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHHOOOOHHHHH~~~" Aihato howled as sparks overtook her hands and shattered the mirror.

*Back on Earth...*
"I assume you've been fulfilling your duty as a Vice Admiral? I expect big things from you, Beverely! I actually thought you'd turn into a chore girl after your performances back with Commodore Garrick."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 16, 2010)

*Atem vs Jishou?*

Atem spit salt as earth was erected around him, preventing him from escaping. He pulled out his Khopesh preparing to slice through stone. When the huge steel pins bust through the stone, threatening to pierce him, he calmly said, ?salt slash,? then whirled his blade around, creating salt around it and cutting all of the pins that hammered in from every side. They were now halved and fell to the ground harmlessly. ?attacking me with steel was foolish! Perhaps a more noble element would?ve worked better!? Atem didn?t need to use his Devil Fruit, to get out of the rock. When you?re a man his size and have the strength to go with that size, it is rather easy to punch a hole through stone. Grinning, Atem slammed his shoulder against one of the sides of the rock and it fell over rather easily.  

Atem?s eyebrow lifted. ?logia eh? Paramecia for me!? The salt he had slammed out of his hand, and that Liquid had dodged, jerked forward with the movement of his hand. The salt launched itself forward at the solid man, and hit his side, leaving a burn mark. It didn?t do much more then that but go back to Atem, who absorbed the salt, his hands swelling. Atem clenched his forehead, as blood began trickling out of his nose. ?oh~~ Damn high blood pressure!? He cursed. ?should?ve taken them damn pills.? He shrugged and ripped his Khopesh out into motion as Solid charged. He blocked one of his strikes, and managed to push the man back. ?salt cutter!? He shouted, using the more powerful version of his salt slash to send out four perfectly shaped salt slashes. Two of them missed, instead hitting the sides of the arena, leaving huge cuts. The other two hit Solid, but he suddenly turned into liquid, and it merely split his form. 

Atem chuckled. ?Water you say~? He asked. Liquid shook his head. ?Not just water, any liquid?? He raised his hand and sent out a whip. ?shit!? Atem cursed, dodging to the side. Jishou had created a crack in the wall, equal to the ones his salt slashes had created. If the marines were to use this area again, they would have to get some seriously skilled carpenters. Atem laughed at that thought. Served those bastards, right... How could they lie to a king? It was truly a despicable trial and worthy of execution. As another liquid whip came at him, Atem said, ?enough!? dodging the attack, rolling, and then hopping back on to his feet. ?whitesnake,? Thus came forth a giant snake made from white sand. It curved and bent around Atem, then launched itself at Liquid.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 16, 2010)

*Kinryuu, Togashi? *

The battlefield of the stadium had been warped so much that it is unrecognizable. Only a carpenter of considerable talent could possibly fix the mess that had been made. Blood stained the walls, the ground was cracked, and many weapons, taking from the sides of the arena were merely tossed around. The two men and one beaver who had been fighting were now reaching their limits. Baka beat on his chest, but even he couldn?t maintain clean, cool breathes. The beaver?s fur was matted and bloodied. Kinryuu panted hard, as blood dripped from the side of his face. He was also limping. ?damnit,? He muttered. He had come here for the prize money. He didn?t expect the battle to be so damn hard. 

He tried to limp over to finish Baka, but the giant green man let out one last roar before falling backwards on his butt, and splitting the ground underneath him in his weight? Kinryuu staggered. The beaver was coming at him. Slowly, but he still had his claws out. Kinryuu lazily lifted his arm blocking the beaver?s strike. It went on like that for fifty minutes, the crowd watching in anticipation. Claw vs. sword; a clash of that which cuts? Finally, Kinryuu managed to knock back a claw. The beaver staggered back, struggling to remain its balance, but using it?s tail to keep itself from falling. It would?ve looked funny if he wasn?t covered in blood and backing into the body of fallen Baka. 

Kinryuu let out one long breathe for raising his arm and saying the words of his next and most likely final move, ?tyrant cross,? He then brought his blade down and the air pumped forward incredibly fast, golden energy behind it, a tail faintly visible. It crashed into the beaver?s chest, creating an X on his chest, and knocking him back against wall, which he hit and created another X shaped mark. He closed his eyes and slumped downwards. Kinryuu was the only man, animal, whatever standing.

The crowd roared. They hooted and tossed out money, apparently happy with the show that had been given. 

Kinryuu staggered, sheathed his blade, and hit the ground which now felt hot instead of cold. He closed his eyes and began to snore...​


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2010)

Mariejois-

Kurokarasu listened to the argument between the two women. "Now now, It's not good for morale if you too keep this up."Kuro looked down at the girls. "Please keep it down, we don't want the Fleet Admiral to lose the taste of those pickles. An argument can truly sour the taste of anything." He comments. "So... Please..." He lowered himself and placed is hands on both girls mouths, placing tar over them. "Stop arguing." He smiled at them and then looked back at the fight. "Ah, Salt, Such an interesting power." He nodded. "And yet, a logia of gas, liquid and solid? extraordinary." Kuro nodded to himself. "Fleet admiral-san~ Could i have a pickle~" He smiled.

The Devil's Luck Pirates-

"Huff...Huff..." The pulled Damien onto the deck. "Come on, We're at the island." Aaron helped Damien too the ramp off the ship. He was in terrible shape, his body had gone pale and he was sweating heavily. "He doesn't look like he's gonna make it too far." Alex comments. "Then help me carry him!" Aaron shouts. "Tch, Like hell." Alex slings his rifle over his shoulder. "I'm going into town, If that fucker lives he lives." He comments, walking off. "I'll help." Marcus gets on the other side of Damien. "Thank you." Aaron comments. "No problem!" Marcus smiled back. 

"Do you idiots even know where the doctor is?" Katherine questioned. "I'll help them look." Zander smiled. "Guh... And where is Roy?" She asked. "He's already gone into town." Zander comments. "Great... Let's just get him to a doctor..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 16, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> *Atem vs Jishou?*
> 
> Atem spit salt as earth was erected around him, preventing him from escaping. He pulled out his Khopesh preparing to slice through stone. When the huge steel pins bust through the stone, threatening to pierce him, he calmly said, ?salt slash,? then whirled his blade around, creating salt around it and cutting all of the pins that hammered in from every side. They were now halved and fell to the ground harmlessly. ?attacking me with steel was foolish! Perhaps a more noble element would?ve worked better!? Atem didn?t need to use his Devil Fruit, to get out of the rock. When you?re a man his size and have the strength to go with that size, it is rather easy to punch a hole through stone. Grinning, Atem slammed his shoulder against one of the sides of the rock and it fell over rather easily.
> 
> ...



Liquid loosens his tie as he sees the giant white snake shooting towards him, "Salt? This shouldn't be much of a problem..." water forms around his legs and twists around, propeling him into the air.

He holds his arms out and pours out a mass of water. It begins to build up larger and larger, *"Tidal Wave,"* he says before pushing himself and his giant wave forward.

He smacks right into the flying snake, engulfing the creature and making it hardly look giant. The beast quickly disolves into him but he's not done with that, "My next target..." he says eyeing Atem.

The beast of a wave crashes down on top of the pharaoh, the pirate tumbling around in the mess of a wave before finally crashing into the wall, which instantly cracks open with a giant hole. 

Liquid reforms himself back on the ground, sucking in the liquid that is neccessary to form his body. As he forms he spits out something on the ground, "Eh, I'm a little salty now..." he holds out his arms and releases the disolved salt from his body into two piles next to him, "Much better."

"What're you doing!" Solid shouts taking over and slamming his fists into the two piles of salt, "You don't pile up the enemies weapon next to us!" he says as the salt flies away.

"Psh, he's out of the fight anyway. Liquid washed his ass up," Liquid shakes his head, "No, I doubt he's done yet."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 16, 2010)

*Naibunes Boulevard*
_The Apate_ finally reach the bay of Naibunes Boulevard after fending off the seemingly endless rain of cannonballs. It was apparent this place was well protected. From here on out the group would have to move quickly and carefully. Who knew what awaited them ahead.

BEEP! BEEP! BEEP! BEEP! BEEP!

*"ATTENTION!!! THE BAY HAS BEEN BREACHED! LEND ALL HANDS INTO STOPPING THE INTRUDERS!!! THREAT LEVEL: 2"*

A loud siren sounded throughout the entire island following the voice of an individual. The Hoax Pirates and the Revolutionaries (Along with their new ally, Frank) descended from _The Apate_ and onto World Government soil. Up ahead, one could see the the geography of the island was much like a very large canyon. Though, it was quiet--too quiet for a top security base such as this.

Then suddenly, a ticking sound was heard. Everyone looked around in bewilderment as the sound becoming much louder.

"Back on the ship! NOW!" Drake commanded in a hurry. The Revolutionary then placed his hand on the ground and immediately began decaying the land. Moments later, small *BOOMS!* occured, but nothing major.

"Land mines, eh? Seems like they're pulling out all the stops." Feroy commented, getting back off the ship.

_"Oi, they survived the land mines trap! They must be pretty strong, eh?"_ Standing before the rescue team was approxiametely 1000 marines with plated armor and swords/axes/lances/maces. 

_"YOU FOOLS WON'T EVEN MAKE IT TO THE CANYON!!!!"_


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 16, 2010)

*Atem vs. Jishou?*

A single passed, before Atem got back up and stuck his chest out. ?pff,? he said, spitting out some water in his mouth. ?will you stop talking to yourself! I thought I was the crazy one~? He exclaimed, angrily. Atem frowned at Liquid, though. The water would be a problem, but if he got some of his salt into him? not just him, but the entire arena, things could be different. ?salt desert!? Atem shouted, grinning from ear to ear. As one of the personas, solid from the looks, came rushing forward, he was pushed back by waves of salt. In a matter of seconds, the arena was covered in salt, once before. It rose this time, higher then even the gates. Atem sat triumphantly at the top of the sand. Jishou was nowhere in sight. 

?look at me~? He sung, confidently. ?king of the world!? He shouted, madly. Jishou was surely alive underneath all that salt, albeit struggling to push through it. It was after all several tons of salt pressing down on you. He had done so to take care of his water problem. Atem could manipulate water, as long as salt was in it. However, with such limited space, Jishou probably wouldn?t be able to use his water attacks freely as before. If he did, the salt would simply mix with it, allowing Atem to control it. Atem grinned, once again and using the salt underneath his feet, he said, ?yamato no orochi,? Eight snakes were formed from the salt, all hissing. 

Atem clapped his hands. ?and now?? He mused. ?we wait!?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 16, 2010)

*Crimson Fist Pirates*

Derrick glared at his brother, "Change us back...NOW!" he shouts diving at his little brother. However Hagane intercepted him with his spear drawn, "Hachi!"

The humming bird swordsmen flies over, "Handle this walking suit of armor would you..." Hachi sighs, "Fine, just focus on getting us back to normal."

Derrick continues to press on when he's intercepted by Soku, "Grrr...Someone!" Dante flies over, "What's with all the birds..." he says suprised, "Just keep going!"

But suddenly he feels something wrap around his leg. Etai is controlling one of his tree's vines to stop him but Fuka soon comes in and rips him free, "Don't worry cap'," Vince soon flies in in his falcon form and drops a bomb down on top of the tree, "We'll take this one..." and then Joshua slithers in, "Yes I'm not a big fan of being captured."

Derrick continues his charge...Once again when, "GAAAAAAH!" a giant steel ball flies in front of him, "You won't touch my Nicky!" a girl wrapped in chains shouts but she is soon tackled...By a bull, "I could get used to this..." Jasmine says stomping her hoof.

"Now, Nick, your little cronies are gone...Lets finish this..." he says growing at him, "Lava Breath!" he shouts opening his mouth and unleashing a blast of lava.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 16, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> *Atem vs. Jishou?*
> 
> A single passed, before Atem got back up and stuck his chest out. ?pff,? he said, spitting out some water in his mouth. ?will you stop talking to yourself! I thought I was the crazy one~? He exclaimed, angrily. Atem frowned at Liquid, though. The water would be a problem, but if he got some of his salt into him? not just him, but the entire arena, things could be different. ?salt desert!? Atem shouted, grinning from ear to ear. As one of the personas, solid from the looks, came rushing forward, he was pushed back by waves of salt. In a matter of seconds, the arena was covered in salt, once before. It rose this time, higher then even the gates. Atem sat triumphantly at the top of the sand. Jishou was nowhere in sight.
> 
> ...



As the pharaoh stood on his giant salt throne that he had filled the room with Jishou had been leaking out..._"Gas Tornado..."_ he thought to himself as he began to encircle the pharoh and his snakes in gas form.

It wasn't really his style to stay this sneaky but even he wasn't going to underestimate this guy and blow his cover. As he flew around in gas form he started to pick up speed, faster and faster until an invisible tornado of gas wrapped around the targets.

Atem took a breath in, "Ugh, what is that smell?" the gas had filled the air around him and it was nausieating.

After the tornado had been made large enough to his liking Gas pulled himself from his creation and returned to his normal form, with the exception of his lower half which stayed gasy so he could fly. He then pulled out one of his daggers, "The smell of your death!" with a slash he let out a flaming blast that ignited the tornado and all of the gas that had leaked inside of it, creating a hurricane of explosions for the Pharaoh.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 16, 2010)

*Atem?*

Nothing could be seen inside the huge whirling tornado of fire. It was truly an inferno. The brightness of the flames gaze could be seen by every spectator. The fire was contained, but it was still massive in height, taller then even the gates. No one could?ve survived a firestorm like that. However, a voice confirmed that the pharaoh was still alive. ?heh,? The voice said. It began to chuckle. At first low, but then it raised until it went past the flames and everyone could hear it.  ?white slug,? a slug, made of salt shot out of the fire, like a chunky from hell. It was on fire, the fire on its body, leaving a blackened trail. The fire didn?t just do that, it touched the salt and it spread. The fire didn?t just surround Atem anymore, it covered the entire arena. 

It looked like a forest fire if somebody had doused about twenty tons of salt and gasoline on it. It simply was massive in size. Unlike the storm before it, it wasn?t contained. It was merely fire at its most destructive level. ?salt storm,? A twirling, mass of salt spun out of the fire, sucking it all up into it?s vortex and then moving at incredibly fast speeds at Gas. It hit Gas, capturing his essence inside the vortex. If the fire didn?t make him implode on himself, the tornado would suck his body up.  Atem walked out of where the fire had been before being transported. He merely looked around and then said, ?this place looks like hell.? He then grinned and started to walk over to Gas, who was spit out by the tornado of salt after it dissipated. 

His body was ripped and torn in various places, but due to his nature as logia, his body was reforming. He had lost a lot of gas, though. It would take longer to grow back. The fire also threatened to expand if he even touched it. Solid appeared at that moment, taking the place of Gas. Atem frowned. ?geez, how many alternate personalities do you have-?He was cut off, when he was hit and knocked into a wall. He slumped down harmlessly to look up and see Solid?s arm had transformed into a giant hammer. 

Atem sat there for a few seconds, blood trickling out of his mouth. Solid neared, transforming his arm into a sword. Atem saw the flames, and also saw the fire coming out of his own eyes. Atem suddenly stood up, with sudden vigor and strength, surprising Solid who thought Atem was down for the count. The giant man stood up and beat on his chest, angered. ?YOU!? He punched forward, sending a glob of salt at Solid?s feet, knocking him down and burning them. 
?INTERRUPTED ME~!? At that moment, Jishou was reminded who the bigger man in terms of height and weight was. The smaller man looked up to see Atem's face had darkened, was larger and veins popped out of the sides. He looked like a man directly from hell. 

Atem raised his arms and shouted the words of his attack, ?brine shine!? 
Atem?s body was covered in salt now, going into his open wounds, causing him to let out a small shout, but it wasn?t hard over his screams as he brought down his fist on Solid. The man struggled to get up, but Atem kept him down with one hand and continued to hammer into him with the other. The stone wall behind them shook with every punch. ?DIE! DIE! DIE!? Salt poured into Solid?s wounds set them aflame.

Atem continued to punch, though, his eyes bloodshot and maniacal. 

?I.? Another punch. ?AM.? A kick. ?THE.? A sickening crack. ?KIIIIIIIIIIIIIING!!!!!?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 16, 2010)

*The Battle to Become Shichibukai: The Grand Finale *

As Atem plows his mighty fists into Jishou over and over again a hand reaches out and stops his fist in it's tracks. Atem pauses his insane barrage and looks suprised at this newly acquired strength, *"Seems I have to do everything..."*

Suddenly a massive eruption took place in the stadium around the two pirates, sending Atem flying back. He watches from the floor as Jishou, his jacket and shirt now completely burnt off, walks out of the eruption, *"I'm afraid we haven't met yet...My name is Plasma. I'm sure you've had fun playing with my three lesser parts but fun time is over..."*

He holds up his hand and fires a ball of plasma straight at the pharaoh. The potential warlord rolls out of the way, the ball just missing him, "A lifetime in Impel Down just won't do. Someone with my power cannot be contained in that hell hole," he says firing off more blasts.

He avoids the first two but then one smacks into his shoulder, then his leg, then his chest, "Gah!" he shouts as it burns into his body.

*"Not looking too sharp now are you "King""* he says shooting off another blast, "White Snake!" the salt snake forms out of his back and intercepts the attack before it can reach him.

*"Annoyance..."* suddenly plasma began firing out of the ground as if mini volcanos had popped up everywhere. Atem dives around to avoid the pouring plasma. He looks over at his opponent, his feet dug into the ground in order to activate the attack.

The snake from his back covers the pouring plasma, defending Atem, but it soon is destroyed after, *"I've had enough playing around..."* he says, his eyes getting serious.

"Yea...Lets finish this..."  Atem says, a fierce glare in his eyes. Plasma holds up his hand and plasma begins pouring out of it until it formed a hulking ball above him, *"Purazumatama..."*

Atem cocked back his fist, concentrating as he saw the massive attack he would have to take on, "500 Ton Salt Cannon!" he punches forward, letting out a glob sevearl times larger than the first attack he unleashed at the beginning of the fight.

*"Lets find out who's really the King..."* he says lowering his arm and sending off his giant plasma sphere. The two attacks collided, the stronger attack deciding the winner of the battle, the final Shichibukai as well as Impel Down's newest prisoner...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 17, 2010)

*Gorilla Island/With the Phoenix Pirates...*
A booming alarm filled the air. Amelia looked upwards in surprise. The noise was being emitted by tall towers that dotted the town. The rhythmic like sound reminded her of the storm alert beacon they had back home on Peach Island. 

"That can't be good!" 

A magnified voice burst through from the speaker built onto the towers. *"ALERT! ALERT! THE FUCKOFF'S ARE COMING!"*

Rose snorted with laughter. "Hihihihihihi! That never get's old!" 
*
"FUCKOFF TOWN HAS AMASSED AN ARMY AND IS MARCHING ON THE TOWN! ALL CIVILIANS ARE URGED TO EVACUATE IMMEDIATELY AND FLEE INTO THE FOREST! WE HAVE NOTIFIED THE MARINES AND THEY ARE ENROUTE!"*

As the announcer repeated the same message, suddenly the streets became awash with fleeing townsfolk. "This is our chance to get to the Dagger!" Amelia announced. 

"Yeah I'd like to get off this island," Jax muttered. 

Rose quickly turned towards Land and the new girl. "We gotta bounce...you two can fight on the ship! Let's go!"" Rose exclaimed with a laugh. 

"I can make us a super duper big bubble, and bounce us all the way to the other town!" Rose declared excitedly with a glint in her eyes. 

*"NO!"* both Amelia and Jax quickly shouted in unison. They had both already tried that mode of travel earlier today, and suffice it to say weren't eager for another trip on the Bubble Express.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 17, 2010)

*Estervina*

Lien watched her as she readied herself in the same stance. He let out a snicker.

"You pirates are truely idiotic. You've used that stance before and only gave me a few scratches and a kick. While I winded you. I hardly had to use my skills. This is why pirates must never set foot here, to spread their stupidity!" He ran at her with smooth steps and leapt into the air, twisting his body around and sending out a bonesplitting kick. Estervina closed her eyes.

"The mother bird sees her hatchling in trouble..." Her body tilted back, her legs lowering her close to the ground.

"Her instincts tell her to guard her young, her young are her life. With her sharp beak and talons, she lashes out and attacks!" Her hand wiped forward and pushed his foot aside, sending his body sideways. She held a knife tightly in her hand and rammed it forward into his side. She pulled him down to the ground and brought down her leg across his chest. He grunted in pain and grabbed her arm, trying to wretch the knife free from his flesh.

"Will the motherbird kill the one who threatened her hatchling? This question is pondered. If the predator still attacks, she will strike to kill." She murmured. Lien growled under his breath and brought his leg up and kicked her in the shoulder. He freed himself and took the knife from his side.

"What is this nonsense you're speaking? Motherbird? Hatchling? You pirates always speak nonsense..." He returned to his stance and narrowed his eyes. He knew he would have to kick it up a level to match her now. Estervina drew a few more knives.

"The motherbird will strike to kill." Lien charged at her again and delivered a barraige of punches. She closed her eyes and ducked under his arms, readying herself to kill him. She lashed her arm out and stabbed him in the chest, then tackled him to the ground. She wretched the knife free and held it to his neck. She was on top of him, and she was prepared in case he decided to attack her. Hidden in the palm of her other hand were four knives. He coughed up some blood and glared at her.

"You damned pirates."

"You're a monk, and it pains me to kill or harm someone like you. I'm only asking you to withdraw. I don't want to really kill you," She said with a sad look in her eyes.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2010)

*Giacanti, Jeffry?*

The marines sleeping in their beds were awakened in the morning by the toot of a horn. Men jumped out of their beds, falling to the grounds, startled. The horn went off for about three more minutes, until every able-bodied man on the Lady had rushed over to the center of the ship. Jeffry stood there, a Den Den Mushi in hand. He addressed the men, who were mostly in their underwear, boxers, or pajamas. Jeffry silently clicked the Den Den Mushi. ?we?ve got a hostage situation out in the South Blue. A group of pirates, the Black Foots, have seized Deux hotel and taken several royalties hostage. We haven?t been able to get in??

The marines listened, a grim look on their face. ?MHQ has assigned Mighty Moon Marine Squad, 55, this mission. You?re to enter the building and rescue the hostages. More information will be delivered at Banabar.? The Den Den Mushi then closed its mouth and the transmission ended. Jeffry folded his arms. The marines were standing there, not moving at all. Jeffry then turned to them, ?what the fuck are you waiting for! We?ve got a hostage situation!? He yelled to the marines. They scurried off in multiple directions, heading for their rooms and grabbing their rifles. Jeffry saw the three men he was looking for. Sasaki, Kaito, and Yalvier. He beckoned to them with a hand. They followed and entered the planning room. 

?you heard the transmission. We?ve got a hostage situation and they want us to get the hostages out. Now we have several maps of the island?? He said, pulling out a map and tossing it on a table in front of Sasaki, Kaito, and Yalvier. ?but first. Do any of you have experience with this type of situation?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 17, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> *Giacanti, Jeffry?*
> 
> The marines sleeping in their beds were awakened in the morning by the toot of a horn. Men jumped out of their beds, falling to the grounds, startled. The horn went off for about three more minutes, until every able-bodied man on the Lady had rushed over to the center of the ship. Jeffry stood there, a Den Den Mushi in hand. He addressed the men, who were mostly in their underwear, boxers, or pajamas. Jeffry silently clicked the Den Den Mushi. ?we?ve got a hostage situation out in the South Blue. A group of pirates, the Black Foots, have seized Deux hotel and taken several royalties hostage. We haven?t been able to get in??
> 
> ...



Kaito had rushed to the deck, suiting up before hand because even if this wasn't a mission he would be doing battle...There's no way he was going through all this trouble for a damn drill...

He had strapped his two spears to his back, slipped on his single gauntlet, and strapped on his necklace with a large red jewl on it and then made his way up. The commander had called him and the other two ranking officers into the meeting room and pulled out a map before asking if they had any experience.

In his old crew, the Storm Chasers, hostage situations weren't exactly their specialty...He recalled the familiar scene of him cutting through marines, Kid using his little plants destructively, Kenneth and Bobby Fame causing their own kind of chaos, and then of course Commander Tyson in his cyclops form running rampant...

A hostage situation? Like they would ever be trusted with something like that, and seeing how he was probably the most experienced marine on board things weren't looking good, "Afraid not..."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 17, 2010)

*Might Moon*
The Great Yalvier rushed to the deck of the ship wearing boxers with puzzles pieces on them, a cape, a chain wrapped around his left leg and a hair net on his head. He quickly removed the chain and threw it overboard along with the hair net when he saw the deranged looks his fellow Marines were giving him.

"Lt. Yalvier, reporting for duty~!" Yalvier said, thrusting his hands into the air. He then notiiced that everyone could see his fool body when doing this. 

"Oh...hehehe....don't wanna show off the goods.." The Lt. said as his cape broke down into puzzle pieces and transformed into a robe that he quickly put on.

Yalvier listened intently to the mission that they were assigned. A hostage crisis? Pssssh, this should be a piece of Grandma Kelly's homemade Grand Line pie! Jeffry then asked them if they have any experience with this sort of mission.

"I DO!" Yalvier declared proudly. "Back when I was a performer *coughIstillamcough* for the little rich people, they were held hostage quite frequently. Soooooooo, I was always the guy that called the Marines on them. Yep, that was me, fingers fast as lighting as I dialed the Marine base on the den den mushi." Yalvier said as he looked around at his peers.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 17, 2010)

-With Machine Head-
He took in the aftermath of the final fight. Maybe Desmond had the right idea, quit when you get dirty. Those three killed each other.
After a grand battle to the finish, Kinryuu has emerged as the champion! Machine Head shouted with prosperity in his voice. Then he quickly made another remark with snark, That is if he gets up after that. Honestly, I don't think he will. If that's the case victory will go to Baka, who is probably too stupid to die and because I discriminate against Beavers, The crown began booing and throwing refreshments at Machine Head, Allow me to continue. I discriminate against beavers who crash my tournament, There was hub-bub in the crowd. They were satisfied, I hope you folks were satisfied. Unless you are Desmond Dragula, Lucas Maxwell, or one of the three fighters in the final round and you can hear me, it's time to leave before I showcase exactly how little mercy an android who doesn't fell emotions has in the form of beating the shit out of all of you, The crowd gave a nervous chuckle, LEAVE! i HAVE BUSINESS TO ATTEND TO! The crowd left.

-1 hour later-
An hour had passed since the final round of the tournament. As soon as the last fighter in the final round woke up, Machine Head assembled Lucas, Desmond, Baka, TkTk Prrr, and Kinryuu. They all stood shoulder to shoulder facing Machine Head. Machine Head had his hands behind his back pacing back and fourth in front of him.
Congratulations, Machine Head said to the five of them, You all win, Machine Head said.
Does this mean I ghet less prize money? Kinryuu asked.
No, Machine Head answered.
Will I get my payment in cash or some other means?? Desmond asked.
Build a ship and we will discuss it, Machine Head said to the carpenter. He nodded then walked off.
Baka have headache. Baka want to give it back to sword man and beaver. Baka blurted out while rubbing the top of his head.
That's fan-fuckin-dagon-tastic Baka. Thank you for sharing. Everyone just be patient so I can get to the point. I'll fill Desmond in later,
No you won't, Lucas said. He pointed behind Machine Head. Desmond was waling back to his former spot where he stood.
Aren't you supposed to be building a ship?
It's already taken care of. It's the best ship you'll ever set foot on, Desmond informed Machine Head.
Whatever. Thank you. Now I will inform you all why you're here, Machine Head said to the five future crew mates, From now on we are nakama,


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 18, 2010)

*Gorilla Island, with Land*

Land looked up at the girl and nodded, he guess he'd have to prove himself in a one on one battle. No one from the crew had seen his battle with Magnex. He suspected that it was more about seeing the battle capabilities for the new girl than him really. Someone had to test her and since he was the newest guy it would have to be him.

"I'm ready whenever" he said
"Since you're not using a weapon I won't either" 

With that his armor and the huge war hammer he had hefted on his shoulder disappeared. He began to stretch when a blaring alarm went off, the entire crew looked toward the sound of it.

"*ALERT! ALERT! THE FUCKOFF'S ARE COMING!*"
"*FUCKOFF TOWN HAS AMASSED AN ARMY AND IS MARCHING ON THE TOWN! ALL CIVILIANS ARE URGED TO EVACUATE IMMEDIATELY AND FLEE INTO THE FOREST! WE HAVE NOTIFIED THE MARINES AND THEY ARE ENROUTE!*"

Land exchanged looks with Ixian, he knew they wouldn't have time for a fight right now.

"This is our chance to get to the Dagger!"  Amelia announced.
"Yeah I'd like to get off this island," Jax muttered.

Rose quickly turned towards Land and Ixian 

"We gotta bounce...you two can fight on the ship! Let's go!"

His armor and a huge bisento appeared in his hand with the first step

"Way ahead of you Rosy" Land said walking toward Gatrom
"Hey Gatrom, can you walk?" Land asked

Without waiting for and answer he picked him up and slung him over his shoulder. Gatrom was his new best friend, the guy had brought him a wonderful new addition to his collection after all. That was more than enough for him to be friends with him. He zoned out thinking about if the attacking force would have any cool weapons that he could nab but he was suddenly brought back by the sound of a resounding no.

"OK OK, jeez" Land said
"I was just thinking about it" he grumbled not realizing Amelia and Jax weren't talking to him.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 18, 2010)

*Aboad the Dark Justice IV
*
Zagrov sat in his room with a open file on the desk in front of him and papers and pictures of people scattered on the desk. Sun burst through the window in his room and fell on his weapon that leaned on the wall. He looked over at it for a few seconds before turning back to his work. He'd been given a file with all of the major players and suspected players in his upcoming mission. He liked to do his homework. The upcoming mission wasn't the kind he liked, while revolutionaries were a problem, he always saw pirates as the biggest problem. Revolutionaries did make trouble but pirates were murderers and thieves. There was a knock at his door and he turned to face it as it opened slightly and Kashu slipped into his room.

"*What's up Kash*" he asked her with a smile in his deep gruff voice
"I have been thinking" she said simply
"I think that my small group should go ahead of the rest of the group to get some more information"

Zagrov looked at her through his eye that wasn't covered up by the patch.

"*I think we have very good intel on the people involved along with the situation*"
"Do we have any one in the palace?" Kashu asked her tone slightly annoyed

He didn't answer her, the truth was he didn't know how old the intel was and she did have a point.

"*Well I'd say run it by Arkins first just so he knows what you're planning*"
"Of course" Kashu said and turned to walk out of his room
"*Be careful*" Zagrov said in a serious tone

She just needed Arkins' permission to leave to ship a few days prior to the arrival of everyone else. This was to facilitate the update of any intel they already had and maybe attempt to get one of her people into the palace.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jul 19, 2010)

After a what seems like a never ending fight Logan finally got Riley. "CAIUS!!!!" Riley screams were like a helpless baby, Logan had him pinned to the ground with both of his arms ready to take them off. The moment you decided to join the marines you chose your fate, I tried to go easy on you because your a child but now I have no sympathy for the like of you." 

The boy's face had fearless all over it, he was ready to die "Sorry kid." he screamed so loud and you could almost hear his bones rip off his body. "RILEY!!" Nymphadora put a blade through Caius before she could even move "Rest in hell." Paine said before putting a bullet in Caius head. 

"She was a real bitch." Logan threw Rileys arms into the sea "What do we do now?" asked Nymphadora "Were going to Orange Town, the first weapon is there." "What weapon?" Logan sounded confused "I'll explain on the way, lets get moving." 

*A few minutes later*
"There much better than I expected." the dead bodys of Caius and Riley tuned into a clay like subtence. "I guess my cloning ability came in use, right Caius?" Caius came from the shadows "Yes yes, you did good my love. Next time you will be ready." She stroked his face with her finger and passionly kissed him. Deep down he was nothing but a tool to her.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2010)

*Juncho/Lockon*

Five minutes? it took five minutes for Lockon Barton to be attacked as a new member of his crew. His first five minutes as a member of the Chaos Mind Pirates had him find a girl to work his ?charms? on, and be attacked. Not attacked by any pirates mind you but by an ancient six-armed demon from myths. He laughed to himself, as it seemed he really was shit out of luck since he came to meet this new crew.  

?I think it?s time the kid gloves came off hombre.? 

Lockon holstered his guns and from his back pulled out his cr?me de la cr?me, the Stratos. Lockon took the time to quickly run and position himself from a far enough vantage point from the beast. He and his new crewmate who had joined a little bit after him were suppose to team up to take this beast down as best they could. Lockon decided he would use Lance as bait as he set up the shot.

Lance was some kind of ghost boy as he managed to hold his own against the beast as it took multiple swipes at him. Lockon couldn?t help but chuckle as Lance seemed to be doing some kind of dance with the six-armed demon. The demon had conjured up some kind of spirit sword and began to toss them at Lance. It was time, Lockon slowed down his breathing and was still as a statue, gently he squeezed the trigger.
*
BANG*

His shot fired true as the bullet hit the Asura in the eye causing it to scream in agony. The beast lost focus causing its swords to disappear. Lance looked to move in but the Asura lashed out with a claw. Suddenly birds and some kind metal armor creature were attacking the Asura. A girl, a really cute girl wearing glasses, summoned them. The Asura was bigger than the golem and threw it to the ground creating a large crater. The girl approached Lance and asked if he had a plan. Lockon left his vantage point in order to consolidate their forces, they had barely put a dent in the Asuraand it was time for a real plan.

?Listen up you two, I want you to hit that thing as hard as you can and give me an opening. I only need one shot and I?m sure I can put him down this time.? Lockon spoke with the utmost confidence in his ability. He was going to shoot the Asura dead with his next shot.




*TFAJ/Zell*

Zell had been in charge of the special combat division of Task Force Absolute Justice. His job was to be in charge of the elite hand-to-hand fighters on the Dark Justice. So he took to the massive training area on the ship with the majority of his time. He had to stay in tiptop shape if he was going to garner any sort of respect from his men. It wasn?t a bad gig and he was essentially the third in command right now, despite his rank of ensign. It was also because of his demotion that he decided to mostly keep to himself on this ship. He needed to find a way to facilitate his takeover and eventual promotion.  There was a mission coming up and if he did very well maybe he could get his old rank back. Zell didn?t like the man but he decided he would go talk to Arkins before the briefing to see if there was any recon he could do.

He walked to Arkin?s quarters and saw Kashu waiting there for him as well.

?Ey there Sheila what are you doing here??


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 19, 2010)

*Naibunes Boulevard*

Silvia lifted an eyebrow as marines poured out. "there seems to be quite a lot of you, people." She muttered. Then a faint grin appeared on her face as she gripped her sword. "i hope you have a hospital nearby." Silvia ran forward, twirling her sword in hand. One of the marines attacked her, but she blocked with her sword. The man was easily stronger then her, so she darted to his side and then cut him. Silvia didn't bother to see if he was dead or not, because she had cut directly though an artery when she attacked. The next few men all attacked her, and she dodged for a little while. She cursed as her sword was blocking from what would've been a fatal blow by plates of armor. "i'll use my devil fruit then," She said. 

Silvia had been storing up energy while she fought and then released. Pink energy fuzzed out of her body in the directions of the marines. She then started to spin her blade so that the energy moved incredibly fast at them. It ensnared them and as soon as they breathed, the men started to sneeze. "allergic reaction #1: hay fever,” She stated, calmly. The marines fell on their knees and tried to breathe, but it was getting harder as they seem to be surrounded by whatever was causing this. 

“the time is spring on this island. A fresh income of pollen…” She sheathed her blade and walked through the battlefield as men fell on the ground, gasping at their throats for air. She shook her head. It was useless, because the pollen had already entered their throats and their reaction to it was causing them to suffocate, because pollen had clogged up their throats…


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 19, 2010)

*On the Dark Justice IV...*
Newly demoted Seawoman Recruit Bonnie, mumbled curses to herself as she mopped the floors. There were 10 decks on the Dark Justice IV and so far she had mopped up two. She had ditched her pristine white suit and fedora for more utilitarian wear, a standard Marine cap, shirt, and trousers. 

"Shoulda just executed me," she growled under her breath. "Stupid hood wearing, stone faced son of a bitch...take that gunblade and shove it up your ass..."

As she turned the corner she reached the hall where Arkins office lay. Bonnie was surprised to see Zell and Kashu in front of Arkin's door. Bonnie kept her face downcast and began walking in their direction, pretending to mop. She figured that Arkins might be sending them out on some mission work. 

As she passed by Zell, she nudged him in the shoulder. "Psst...where ever the heck you're going, please take me with you...I'm tired of scrubbing toilets," she whispered.  

*Treebeard Island - The Warrior Kingdom of Cardolan...*
Treebeard island, a vast and rugged terrain, known for it's wide sweeping forests and harsh winters. A hardy race of people live here in rustic villages and towns. They are woodsmen and hunters by trade, but warriors by blood.  

King Sigurd sat on an ornately carved throne made of Adam Wood, where 24 of his predecessors had also once sat. Princess Sif, Sigurd's beloved daughter and lone heir, also sat beside her father on a smaller but equally ornate chair. Arrayed before them within the great drinking hall, were Sigurds most trusted councilor's. They sat on benches at a long table filled to the brim with food and alcohol. 

"My lord, the Marines have arrived," declared a giant of a man, with a heavy set and thickly muscled frame. He spit on the floor in disgust. "They wish to parlay...BAH!" 

*Olaf 
Chief Bodyguard and Captain of "The Kings Men" 
Childhood friend of the King*

Sigurd nodded thoughtfully at the news, but wasn't surprised."We knew they would come sooner or later. I have no doubt they are also aware of our dealings with Spade then..." 

"The bastards came in one of their fancy big warships," Olaf said in with a derisive laugh. "The nerve of them, they think they can intimidate and scare us...THE GREAT WARRIORS OF CARDOLAN! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" 

"I will meet with the Marines nonetheless," Sigurd declared. "If only to hear the desperation in their voices as they see the great Adam Wood Trees of our island slip out of the grasps of their corrupt masters!" 

Princess Sif frowned as she heard her fathers warlike words, but she remained silent. 

"So you've decided to join with the Revolutionaries then?" asked an older man with a thick gray beard, and wild mane of hair. He had many scars running over his body and was almost as large as Olaf.

*Grimbold
Former Chief Royal Bodyguard (semi-retired) 
Father of Olaf *

King Sigurd nodded at Grimbold, "Yes my old friend. I have already sent Astrid to convey word to Spade of my intentions. We can no longer ally ourselves with the World Government in good faith. I will personally inform these Marines that our age old pact has come to an end."  

Suddenly Princess Sif stood up with a look of fear on her face. "But father this will mean war!" she exclaimed. "Many people will die...our people. Mother wouldn't have wanted this!" 

The entire hall became hushed as the Princess spoke up, and an awkward silence filled the air. King Sigurd slowly turned towards his daughter, but not with an angry expression, more ofa patient parent rebuking his child. "I let you observe these meetings because you will one day be Queen of this land. But you are still young Sif...when you are older and have seen more of the world, you will see the truth of my words." 

"However, never, ever, speak out of turn again," he added sternly. Sif sat back down with a downcast face, clearly still troubled by her father's words.

"Make wine and food ready for the Marine delegations arrival!" Sigurd announced.


----------



## Pyro (Jul 19, 2010)

*Naibunes Boulevard*

Drake, Morris, Sawyer, and Gritt watched as the group of pirates began to take out the surrounding marines. However, no matter how many the pirates took out, more and more men would keep pouring out of the base.

"Looks like they could use a hand. Gritt, Sawyer, Morris, show them how the revolutionaries do business."
In the blink of an eye the three were gone, admist the group of enemies. Morris ran into a group of ten marines looking for the Luitenant in charge. Once he found the man, he swiftly stuck a needle stright into his next dropping the man like a fly. 

_"Without a leading authority figure, there is a 74% higher chance for the rest of you to fall." _Morris said adressing the nine other marines as he took out nine more hypodermic needles.

If one were too look over in the distance, towards the area where the marines were streaming out, all they would be able to see would be explosions and marines flying through the air. *"OI! I gots em. There aint gonna be no more of em coming out now."* Sawyer said landing next to drake.

All of a sudden a particularly large marine ran behind Silvia and brought down a mighty swing with his war axe. However, before his blow could connect, Gritt was there, with his hand on the man's wrist, stopping the swinging motion cold. "Excuse me for interrupting my young lady. However, it seems as though you could have used some asistance. Please allow me..." He said to the pirate doctor as he knocked the man out cold with a swift chop to the neck. He then began to run through the army of remaining pirates, his arms moving faster than the eye could follow. All that could be seen was a wake of unconsious and dead marines. 

Drake watched his men in action. This is what they were trained to do. Take out marines quickly and effeciently. He calmly began to walk towards to compound hoping to end this battle with the rescue of Clair. 

"Gritt." He said loud enough for his second in command to hear. "I'm going to end this. Keep an eye on Feroy. He is in charge of you three while I am gone."


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 19, 2010)

*Naibunes Boulevard* 

Frank stared at the approaching marines.  His face darkened.  Frank still didn't know what the hell was going on, but at the sight of marines, he didn't care.  Frank's hand whipped down to his belt and pulled out his revolver.  The incoming marines lowered their weapons and were about to fire, but Frank fired first.  Six bullets flew out of his revolver, and six marines struck the ground with bullets in their brains.  

The rest of the squadron that was moving at Frank had squeezed the triggers on their guns, and Frank was forced to sharply roll to the side to avoid the spray of bullets.  The former sheriff got to his feet and pulled out his other revolver, coldly firing at the squad of marines as he made his way towards them.  The remaining marines in the squadron collapsed onto the ground.  Frank looked up to see more marines charging at the Hoax Pirates.  He quickly reloaded his revolvers and whipped out his rifle, eager to kill the incoming marines.   

Frank took careful aim at a squad of marines moving towards the pirates in single file in the distance and pulled the trigger on his rifle.  The bullet whizzed through the air and tore through the first marines stomach, and then proceeded to cut through the midsections of all the marines behind him.  Frank made his way over to line of dead marines and saw that one of them had survived.  The marine was on his knees, clutching his blood soaked stomach and begging for mercy.  Frank slung his rifle over his shoulder and pulled out his revolver.  The normally friendly man placed the gun on the marine's forehead and fired.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2010)

*TFAJ/Zell*

Before Kashu could answer Bonnie happened upon the pair. She was dressed in regular marine?s clothes as oppose to her patented suit and fedora. Bonnie was supposed to report directly to Zell and as such he had been paying more attention to her than usual. As such he was aware that she killed a man with a playing card and rumor has it she was as cool as a cucumber about it. Bonnie had a few kangaroos loose in the top paddock. She was a killer with flair, the kind of dangerous person who is a better friend than enemy. The gears in Zell?s head started to turn and a smile crept across his handsome face as she approached him.

She nudged him in the shoulder. "Psst...where ever the heck you're going, please take me with you...I'm tired of scrubbing toilets," she whispered.

?Well aren?t you a tin-arsed sheila. I actually think we can work something out. I hear you?re quite the femme fatale. I could use you in more ways than one?? Zell punctuated his flirtation with a smile before his face turned to a more serious look.

?I want to lead a recon team onto the island, something?s a little porky, I feel it in me gut. I?ve seen enough of the both of you to know you?re dangerous.? He put an emphasis on ?both? so as to let Kashu know he was talking to her to.

?I?ll be honest mates I?ve come up with this plan on the fly, but considering our particular talents the three of us are probably the best suited for a mission like this. I?m going to go in there and talk to the bloke in order to convince him to put you two on my team to infiltrate the island.?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 19, 2010)

*Treebeard Island/Revolutionary Camp...*
A lone hooded woman rode via horseback through the great forest of Treebeard Island. She urged her horse onward even faster and weaved through the tangled trees with great expertise. Finally she came to a clearing within the heart of the forest where many tents had been erected. 

"Who goes there!" a voice shouted. 

Two archers, appeared from the trees overhead, and landed in front of the woman. She calmly dismounted from the horse and cast off her hood, revealing the face of an attractive young woman with fiery red hair. She had the expression and temperament of one who had little patience for those getting in her way. 

"You better point those arrows somewhere else!" she said in an impatient tone. 

*Astrid "Of the Divine Spear"
Royal Bodyguard
Niece of the King/Protector of Princess Sif * 

The two guards quickly lowered their weapons and bowed their heads at her. "Sorry Astrid...it's just we didn't recognize ya. You usually don't wear a hood is all," they both muttered. 

"I can't afford to be spotted or recognized at a time like this!" Astrid replied tersely. She handed off the reigns of her Horse to the guards and brushed past them. 

As she walked into the heart of the camp, she passed by many warriors, quite a few of them belonging to her Uncle (they all bowed towards her as she passed by them), but most of them revolutionary soldiers from other far flung lands. Eventually she reached the largest tent in the camp, guarded by a squad of heavily armed soldiers. Astrid walked up to them and gestured towards the tent.  

"I have to talk with Spade," she said. 

"He's hunting..." one of the guards responded. 

Astrid shook her head and sighed. "Again?"

Suddenly a ferocious growl pierced the air. A swift moving animal, not at all Human, ran into the camp, and seemed to change shape in mid motion. A tall man with spiky blond hair and red eyes appeared before them. He held a dead deer under his right arm, it's throat had been gashed open and bled dry. "Ah Astrid welcome back!" Spade said eagerly. He gestured towards the Deer under his arm. 

"Hungry?" 

*Spade "The Raptor"
Revolutionary Commander
Born on Treebeard Island *

Astrid looked at the Deer and shook her head with a hint of distaste. "Maybe after you actually cook it I suppose!" 

Spade shrugged and dropped the lifeless deer onto the floor. "Have the chef cook the lady some venison...I'll take mine very rare, thanks," he told the guards. Spade quickly lead Astrid into his tent and offered her a seat.

"Please tell me you have good news?" he declared, taking a seat next to a desk which had dozens of den den mushi communicators on it. On the desk was also a map of the first half of the Grand Line. Most of the islands on the map were colored blue, but some were colored red. Quite a few were also colored both red and blue, and Treebeard Island was one of them. 

Astrid nodded and her expression seemed to soften a bit. "The King has agreed to side with your cause..." she paused, "...I mean our cause."

A look of sheer joy appeared on Spade's face. "That's great! We need to celebrate!" he exclaimed. He bounced back to his feet and reached out to embrace Astrid, but she quickly stuck her hand out and shook her head, causing Spade to stop in his tracks. "What's wrong?" he asked. 

"The Marines are here as well!" 

Spade narrowed his eyes at the mention of Marines. A low pitched growl rumbled from deep within his throat. "We'll have to play this carefully..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 19, 2010)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Lt. Arkins listened calmly as both Kashu and Zell asked him for permission to infiltrate the island and perform reconnaissance. All in all it was a good idea, but he wasn’t exactly sure if these two were up for it. Infiltration and reconnaissance missions were nothing like standard combat deployments. They were two different worlds in fact. However these were the pieces he had been given, so to speak, and he’d play them on the chessboard as best he could. Not for the first or last time, he wished he could do everything himself, however. 

“Hmm…I think that would be a good idea. Lt. Smirnov and I will be meeting with the king, which will provide a suitable distraction,” he told the two. 

“Kashu you will infiltrate the castle. I also want you take Devon along. He needs the experience, and he is your subordinate after all…and make sure he doesn’t screw up.” 

“Zell I need you to find the location of the Revolutionary base, and get us solid intel on what kind of firepower they have.”  Suddenly Arkins grabbed the empty coffee mug on his desk, and flung it at the door. “AND TAKE BONNIE WITH YOU!!”

On the other side of the door, Bonnie jumped in surprise, and quickly ran off, mop in hand. 

“Yes!” she shouted excitedly, giggling like a school girl.


----------



## Pyro (Jul 19, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> -With Machine Head-
> He took in the aftermath of the final fight. Maybe Desmond had the right idea, quit when you get dirty. Those three killed each other.
> After a grand battle to the finish, Kinryuu has emerged as the champion! Machine Head shouted with prosperity in his voice. Then he quickly made another remark with snark, That is if he gets up after that. Honestly, I don't think he will. If that's the case victory will go to Baka, who is probably too stupid to die and because I discriminate against Beavers, The crown began booing and throwing refreshments at Machine Head, Allow me to continue. I discriminate against beavers who crash my tournament, There was hub-bub in the crowd. They were satisfied, I hope you folks were satisfied. Unless you are Desmond Dragula, Lucas Maxwell, or one of the three fighters in the final round and you can hear me, it's time to leave before I showcase exactly how little mercy an android who doesn't fell emotions has in the form of beating the shit out of all of you, The crowd gave a nervous chuckle, LEAVE! i HAVE BUSINESS TO ATTEND TO! The crowd left.
> 
> ...




*Baka and the Deep Purple Pirates*

Baka looked around at everyone who had gathered. Some he had fought. Others he had watched fight. They were all strong in their own right, but Baka still thought he was the strongest.

And then the leader of the whole tournament had said something odd. He had told the carpenter to build a ship, and then told them that they would all be Namakama. Now... the only problem was that Baka didn't know what a namakama was. 

*"Nama-whuta?" *Baka grunted.

"It's means friends Baka." Kinryuu said not knowing the man/beast's name but trying to insult him istead.

*"Friends! Hahaha friends!!!!" *Baka yelled thinking that the swordsman was just saying his name and grabbing all of them together in one tight big bear hug. 



*Gatrom and the Phoenix Pirates aboard The Dagger*

Gatrom just sighed as the newest member of the pirate crew grabbed him, tossed him over his shoulder, and ran all the way to where the boat was being kept all the while going on and on about his new warhammer and how grateful he was.

"Ya know... I can... walk..." Gatrom said between each of the bumps he experienced during the unexpected ride.

However, Land was too busy thinking and talking to hear the fighter and soon enough everyone was back aboard the boat and Land had set him back down on the deck.

"Oh well. Thanks anyway man. And, uh it looks like we're missing Gouger... Oh well, I think I heard him saying something about protecting the village now that the house of warriors was gone. We're gonna have to come back some time and visit him." Gatrom said as he got up and walked towards the wheel of the ship.

"So, oh mighty captain of the... wait... if we're pirates. How do we not have a name... or a sail. I think we should probably get on that don't you?" He said adressing Rose.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 19, 2010)

*Mariejois*
Fleet Admiral Meiji rose to his feet and lifted his hand into the air from the highest point, his balcony. The entire stadium went quit as everyone held their breath, waiting for the imminent decision.

*"Ladies and Gentleman! The next pirate joining the 'Royal Shichibukai' shall be Atem, 'The Mad Pharaoh'! Congratulations Atem! From this moment forward, all of your past actions shall be pardoned due to your new title and duties as a 'Royal Shichibukai'."* The Fleet Admiral said in a thunderous tone that rang throughtout the stadium.

*"As for the Lose-"*

*"As for the Losers! Bros Ki, Maria and Jishou, you are all under arrest for your crimes as Pirates! Your sentencings for Impel Down will follow shortly!"* Admiral Aihato said, cutting Fleet Admiral Meiji off.

"I suggest you don't resist. You're already fatigued from your battles, I don't think you'll want to face me, or the Marine HQ, after that."


----------



## Ice Dragon (Jul 19, 2010)

*Gorilla Island, with Ixian*

Ixian walked over to Land, he was one of the tallest people she'd ever seen. "I can take him though" she thought to herself. She was about to rest her bag on the ground when an alarm or something went off. Once of the girls that came out of the house said she wanted to leave. Ixian was a little disappointed she wanted to go with them but then the other girl told her she would be able to fight on the ship. She got excited once again she was ready to move when the girl that seemed to be just about her age said something that literally blew her mind. "I can make us a super duper big bubble, and bounce us all the way to the other town!" she said. Ixian got excited and her eyes turned to starts. "REALLY? YOU CAN DO THAT?" she shouted but the idea was quickly shot down by a few of the other crew members. "That would have been so cool" Ixian said in a down trodden tone. 

They began to run and Ixian had no clue where they were going but she followed along easily. She could run all day and night, it seemed Gatrom was trying to tell Land to let him down but for some reason he didn't. He looked preoccupied and she began to wonder what he was thinking about. They got to a ship and everyone Gatrom began to talk and she turned to face him. "So, oh mighty captain of the... wait... if we're pirates. How do we not have a name... or a sail. I think we should probably get on that don't you?". Ixian looked at him with an excited look. "Can I help with that? I can paint really well" she said excitedly, she thought she was amazing but she actually wasn't, she was very bad actually. "Do I need to fight before I can be part of the crew and help?"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 20, 2010)

*Mariejois… *

Atem grinned at the announcement. “i’m now a shichibukai~” He stated, with a big grin on his face. “still don’t know what the fuck that is, though. Does someone mind explaining it to me?” Somebody fell out of their chair, but Atem couldn’t really tell. Scratching his head, he asked, “what?” Meiji shook his head. *“it means that you’re no longer considered a pirate and thusly will not be hunted. It means that you will assist the World Government in matters and hunt down pirates for us.”* The old man said simply. *“now where is my pickle jar? It’s past me bedtime…”* A marine muttered something and ran over to the fleet admiral and handed him a new jar of freshly picked pickles. Atem smiled. “oh~ that’s cool I guess.” He said with a shrug. “can I get my snake back? I miss him and I’m sure he’s hungry.” He said with a devious grin.

The fleet admiral nodded to the huge man and then to a pair of marines. They scurried off to go grab Atem’s snake. “i feel sorry for the rest of you losers! I’ll be walking out free while you’re in cuffs. Black and white was never my style anyway.” He said, proudly gloating and sticking his chest out. Two men ran in the room. “s-sir, the snake has eaten all the marines who were asked to guard it!”  Atem sighed. “calm down~ Set is just hungry…” 

A second later, the huge snake came into the room. He looked around and then burped. Atem let out a laugh. He whistled. “go ahead and spit them out, Set. We’ll get you some food when we get back to the ship!” The snake stared at him for a second and then bobbed it’s head. It spit out the marines and they slid across the floor covered in stomach acids. Meiji put a hand to his nose. “somebody clean this mess up! The smell is nauseating… and it makes my pickles taste weird!”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2010)

Naibunes Blv. 

Kaimetsu was still on the ship, he sat up and shook his head. "It seems, they knocked me out for a while." He thought, Those two who had come to heal him. He had fought back and they had put him to sleep. "Shame, It seems i'm missing the fun." He can hear the sounds of fighting above him. "Alright then." He turned to the large panther next to him. "Let us go Koroshiya." He hops onto the panther and the two charge into the battlefield above. "There are plenty of marines out today." He thinks, the panther begins to rip through everything in his path. "Such a wonderful day it is." He looked up at the sky. "the sun is shining, Blood is spilling, and i haven't even had breakfast yet."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 20, 2010)

*Hoax Pirates*

Alex takes a look at the mass of marines, "Damn, it feels like I haven't had a fight in forever," he says cracking his neck, "So I better not waste anytime getting into the action!" he leaps from the ship and into the mess of marines.

He activates his cheetah boots and flies through them, unleashing a flurry of kicks. As he kicks down another marine he twists around and slams his porcupine spike covered fist down on one of them sending him crashing to the floor.

"Frog Belt!" he launches his tounge from his belt and grabs hold of one of the armored men. He begins spinning him around and crashing him into his comrades. 

He loosens the tounge's grip and sends him crashing into the distance, "Who's next!" he says raising his fists and looking around at the mass of marines.

*Aboard the Damnation...*

Commander Pride sits in his office, a look of pure anger still on his face, "Those bastard...How dare they escape...How could we let them escape!" a loud explosion is heard from the outside.

The others sigh, "How long is he gona' be like this..." Envy says annoyed, "Why don't you go tell him that he's getting on your nerves. I could go for fried fish tonight for dinner," Gluttony says licking his lips.

Wrath is in the corner of the ship, lifting a pair of giant dumbells with ease, *"It's no suprise he's mad, you weaklings couldn't handle a couple of worthless pirates,"* he looks over towards Greed who is adjusting his suit jacket, "Oh shut the hell up..." he clenches his fist, "I'll get that fucker..." he says envisioning the Crimson Fist Pirate Doctor, "And any other pirate that gets in my way!"

Suddenly the door of Pride's office blows off the hinges and flies into the distance, however the crew is unphased, as this happens quite often...His door has been replaced more than Garrick's desk...

"We've got a mission...Get us to Naibunes Boulevard..." Gluttony looks over towards him, "What pirates are we after this time?"

Pride clenches his fists, "The Hoax Pirates..." all of their faces lighten up, "Is that so? Well then, lets get there on the double!" 

"Wait, Naibunes Boulevard? That director won't let us anywhere near that place," they all grin, "Has that ever stopped us before?" Gluttoyn sighs, "Good point, I'll head to the helm..."

*Crimson Fist Pirates*

Vince Fuka and Joshua avoid the several vines from the trees Etai has along with him, "Tsk, this is going no where..." he says before creating a hole in the castle with one of his trees attacks and then leaping out of it.

"Did he just finish emself off?" Vince shakes his head, "It won't be that easy," he says before flying out of the hole.

Fuka throwns Joshua over his shoulder, having him wrap around his shoulder in his snake form, "Hangon partner," he says before leaping out of the hole and slamming his mechanical arm into the side of the castle, slowing his fall as he slides down. 

As the three descend a massive vine from the forest whips towards them. Vince twists away, flapping his wings as fast as he can to avoid it. Fuka leaps off the castle in time and slides down the vine before crashing into the forest.

Vince lands next to the two, "So what's the plan?" the trees surrounding them begin to uproot themselves and prepare to attack, "We survive...Hopefully..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 20, 2010)

*Mariejois...*
Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong slept on the floor, his tall form partially obscured by a row of seats. If it weren't for his white Marine coat one might accidentally mistake him for a homeless person. Suddenly a female Marine (of the rank of Commander) ran up to him and kicked him in the head, the tip of her boot phased through the side of Archer's head, briefly causing his body to shimmer as if out of focus. 

"Wake up sir!" the lady Marine exclaimed. 

"Huh?" Archer sat up with a start. When he saw his assistant he smiled at her amiably. "Ah Kimiko-chan my dear. Did the matches start already?"  he asked sleepily.

"Started?!" Kimiko exclaimed in shock. "They just ended!"  

"Oh..." Archer mumbled with disappointment. "I guess I'll go back to sleep then." 

"Sir, Admiral Aihato is threatening to arrest the Prisoners!" 

"She is?" Archer said with surprise. 

Archer's assistant gestured towards the seating area where the Admirals were standing. Archer slowly creeped his head up over the row of seats, and spied Admiral Aihato screaming something or other about arresting the Pirates. 

"That woman just scares me sometimes..." Archer mumbled. "She'd be so much nicer to be around if she just relaxed..."  Not to mention he didn't like getting too close to her for practical reasons. Being around a woman who could generate prodigious amounts of electricity, especially one prone to fits of anger, often interfered with Archer's ability to keep himself together...literally. 

"Well you wanted me to tell you if this happened...*and it's happened*!" Kimiko stated in an exacerbated tone. 

Archer sighed and stood up to his full height, just a hair under ten feet tall. He patted Kimiko on the shoulder and nodded. "Yes, you did a good job." He made his way towards where Admiral Aihato was standing. 

"Aihato-chan...with all due respect. Don't you think this whole situation is a bit...um...how should I put it...dishonorable," Archer suggested. "Arresting the losers was not part of the original agreement. C'mon be a good sport...give them a head start at least." 

He already knew what her answer was going to be, so he prepared himself for Aihato to bare her dragon fangs so to speak, and the inevitable, _'WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOU...JUSTICE MUST BE SERVED YAAAARGH!!' _


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 20, 2010)

*With the Phoenix Pirates...*
As Gatrom pointed out that the crew still didn't have a name yet, Rose nodded at her number one bodyguard. He had a good point, no respectable crew just sailed around without a name...well except for a certain Unnamed Crew, but that was besides the point. 

Rose thought it over, which meant she scrunched up her face and stuck out her tongue out slightly, as if pondering some deep and complex mathematical equation. 

"Hmm..." 

Several potential names popped into her head almost at once, The Whitebeard Pirates? Sadly it was already taken, plus she couldn't grow a mustache if her life depended on it. The Devils Luck Pirates? Rose shook her head, lame. The We Like Meat Pirates? No, sounds too normal.   

_Four years ago in the Grand Line...
Rose leaped at her Uncle Archie, aka Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong, and unleashed a flurry of punches at his face. With one hand Archer easily blocked each punch with his palm. The impacts making palpable thuds every time her fists made contact. With his free hand he read the newspaper, The Grand Line Times.  

Suddenly Rose ducked low to the ground and executed a spinning foot sweep aimed at his ankles. Archer casually darted his arm down and caught her leg mid swing. With one motion he spun her around like a corkscrew and Rose landed on her back with a thud. Rose sat up and smirked at her Uncle, as he continued to read the newspaper. 

"Hey Uncle Archie, I've been wonderin' somethin!" 

Archer peered over the newspaper and looked at her. "Hmm?" 

"Yer pretty strong but are you stronger then my pops?"

Archer didn't answer and kept staring at Rose toughtfully, a second later he returned to reading the newspaper. "Why won't you ever tell me about him?!" Rose demanded. "Every time I ask about my pops you just quiet down like the cat got yer tongue or somethin!" 

"Fine I'll give you *one* free question," Archer said with a sigh. "Well depending on what it is of course!" 

Rose thought it, and she asked the first question that popped into her head. "What was the name of his crew?" 

"The Phoenix Pirates," Archer answered, and he walked off, still reading his newspaper. Rose quickly bounced back to her feet and chased after him. 

"I'M GONNA GET YOU THIS TIME!!!" _
_
Right here right now..._
"Well my Pops was a famous Pirate, and his crew was called the Phoenix Pirates!" Rose said with a smile. "Besides kickin everybody's ass that gets in my way, and becoming the Pirate Queen, my goal is to meet him and wallop him in the face for abandonin me and my sister!" 

"How about the Phoenix Pirates?"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 20, 2010)

*Naibunes Boulevard? *

Silvia stopped for a second to look at the man who had saved her life, Gritt. Then she remembered that she was in the heat of battle and simply muttered, ?thanks,? Bringing her blade to cut a slash through one of the marines had tried to attack her. She triggered an allergic reaction to metal, causing the man to stumble over and his skin to react badly to the cut Silvia had left. A circle of marines had now confronted her. ?we don?t like how you did our buddies!? One of them shouted angrily. They charged with their big axes and even bigger muscles. Sivlia smiled, then put her hand on the blade. 

She spun around in a circle, pushing them back, and releasing more of the pink energy that she had been throwing around. The men hit the ground gasping at their throats. Silvia shook her head. ?how unfortunate it is that children never learn their lessons?? She walked away from the men who by now had suffocated, just as their fellows marines had. 

*Purple Island?*

Kinryuu sighed. He hadn?t meant to get involved in this. He merely wanted some money so he could get some more food, and some new clothes. He was also tired. He didn?t really have anything to say back to the cyborg. When Baka embraced him in a giant hug, he couldn?t smell the manliness and friendship, only the stinky and blood. Kinryuu managed to get out of the hold and stumbled over to the side. He threw up quite simply. Wiping his mouth, he turned to Baka and said, ?could you-? Blood poured out of his mouth, following the puke to the ground. ?crap,? he grumbled, standing up. 

He turned to Machine Head. ?i?d better get my prize money, along with medical treatment or it?s my metal sword up your metal ass.? He told the cyborg.


----------



## Pyro (Jul 20, 2010)

*Gatrom and the Phoenix Pirates*

Gatrom watched as Rose was lost in some thought or memory. When she returned and blurted out that her father was the captain of the Phoenix Pirates, Gatrom's eyes went wide. Gatrom liked to think of himself as a well read man. He would always get the latest newspaper and keep up to date with all the ins and outs of what was going on in the world. And if anyone had been paying any sort of attention to what was happening in the pirate world in the last ten to fifteen years, they would have known the name of the Phoenix Pirates. They were now disbanded of course, their captain locked far away in a secret jail cell designed specifically for the strongest and most dangerous pirates to have ever confronted the marines. And here Rose was, saying that the man who was locked there, the man Gatrom had read about multiple times in the newspaper was in fact her father. It was simply nothing short of mind-blowing. However, Gatrom didn't know how much she knew of her father and knew that he wasn't the person to tell her. That job should be left to family.

"Well I suppose since the Phoenix Pirates have disbanded I dont think anyone would mind if we took up the same name. Alright, I'm down for that. Now all we need is a flag. Ixian you wanna get on that?"

Ixan nodded her head with enthusiam and ran off to go finish the flag. After a few minutes, she was back holding up a large sheet of black paper with what might have resembled a large white blob on the front. Smiling from ear to ear she proudly showcased her artwork to the rest of the crew.

"Um.... yeah. I like it. It... uh... looks good? However, I think we should give some other people a chance to showcase their artistic talent too. Amelia? You're always making stuff down there in your room, so you seem to be pretty good with your hands. Why don't you give it a try?"

Amelia nodded and walked down the stairs of the deck into her room. The sounds of sewing could be heard from inside.

"Well, now that we've got that settled. Where would Rose the captain of the strongest pirate crew this side of the grand line like to go next?" Gatrom asked with his hands on the wheel of the ship ready to bring up the anchor.


*Bros Ki in Marijoules*

Bros watched as Atem was crowned the victor of the final match. Then the head of the marines made the announcement that each and everyone of the losers would be taken to Impel Down. 

"Awww shit... looks like I've gotta be goin now. I heard that place sucks." Bros said to Kent as he calmly hefted his pipe onto his shoulder and began to walk down the stands.

Considering that most of the marines would think that the strongest pirates in all of the blues would be fighting and running for their lives at this point, not many people paid attention to the battered young man that was calmly walking to the exit along with all the other people who were leaving the event. In fact, Bros was even lucky enough to make it ouside the inner gate due to some inexperienced and overworked guards. However just before he was about to get to the outside gate, a man appeared in front of him. Kurokaruso.

"Damn... the Black Crow appears himself. Looks like I aint gettting outta here, am I?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 20, 2010)

*Mariejois*

Jishou had just come to in time to discover that he had lost...And that he would be taken to Impel Down shortly. All three of his personalities looked at each other (somehow) and nodded in agreement, *"Don't think so."*

From that instant his body disolved into untrackable oxygen and floated out of the stadium. He spotted the pot head pirate from before being stopped by the admiral, _"That'll be tricky...Gas you're our best method of getting out of here..."_ Liquid says to the others mentally, _"Gotchya, no way in hell we're gettin' locked up!"_


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2010)

Kurokarasu-

"Ah, Sorry about this." Kuro stood before Bros Ki. "I don't really wanna capture you, You don't seem like such a bad guy, but it would be bad for me to not capture you... Or your friend." He held out his hand and launched a wave of tar into the air that began to enclose and form a large floating Tar ball in the sky. "Did i catch him?" Kuro thought. "I know your abilities Pirate-san~ If you can become a gas, you can try to float away~ So i'll just have to capture that gas.... if you are even up there..." He whispered the last part. "Now then." He turned to Bros Ki. "How about we just go peacefully?" He smiled. "No need to try and fight each other correct?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 20, 2010)

Jishou was in shock as the ball of tar encased a large portion of the sky, including the area he had been floating through, "Damn, lucky guess punk!" he shouted form inside.

"Not really lucky, seeing how he engulfed half the sky...Solid, how about a team up for this one," Solid grunts, "Fine," Jishou regains his normal form and turns his arm into steel.

He pulls back and slams it forward, "Acid Fist!" he busts out of the trap and lands next to Bros, "Damn, an Admiral, this really is going to be a pain in this ass..."

He turns his arm into an acidy whip and swings right for Kuro, "Sorry, we can't be imprisoned," he says whipping widly, making it expand as he does so, "Yea, we'd go insane!" Gas adds with a grin.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Jishou was in shock as the ball of tar encased a large portion of the sky, including the area he had been floating through, "Damn, lucky guess punk!" he shouted form inside.
> 
> "Not really lucky, seeing how he engulfed half the sky...Solid, how about a team up for this one," Solid grunts, "Fine," Jishou regains his normal form and turns his arm into steel.
> 
> ...



"Oh?" Kuro creates a wall of Tar. "Amazing, I got it right." He thought to himself. "As i've told your friend, I do not wish to fight, though...you are truly too dangerous to let go...." He sighed. "Forgive me but it seems..." Tar begins to flow out of his body and encase the ground beneath him, spreading out like water across the ground. "It seems i won't be able to let you go so easily." Spikes of tar begin to raise from the lake of black he was creating and extend towards Jishou at great speed.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 20, 2010)

"Who cares if you're an Admiral! I'll still take you down! GRAAAH!" he shouts before pounding away at the tar with his steel fists. He continues to beat down the spikes but suddenly the tar engulfs his hands and starts making it's way up.

"Idiot!" Liquid takes over, turning his arms to acid and freeing himself, "You can't just tackle his tar head on like that," Solid nods, "Fine, I'll try to mix it up."

He slams his fist into the ground and the ground around Kuro transform into spikes that stab straight for him, "That'll do it!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Who cares if you're an Admiral! I'll still take you down! GRAAAH!" he shouts before pounding away at the tar with his steel fists. He continues to beat down the spikes but suddenly the tar engulfs his hands and starts making it's way up.
> 
> "Idiot!" Liquid takes over, turning his arms to acid and freeing himself, "You can't just tackle his tar head on like that," Solid nods, "Fine, I'll try to mix it up."
> 
> He slams his fist into the ground and the ground around Kuro transform into spikes that stab straight for him, "That'll do it!"



The spikes stab through Kuro. "Ah... That's inconvenient." He comments, looking around he sighs. "I'm a tar man... A logia made of tar. you would think word would have gotten around..." He melts down to the ground and the tar begins to spread faster, behind Jishou, Kuro reforms, his lower half still tar. "Sorry." He pulls his hand back, it begins to transform into a massive spiked ball of tar. "But it can't let this fight continue." with that he punches forward.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 20, 2010)

Pyro said:


> *Gatrom and the Phoenix Pirates*
> "Well, now that we've got that settled. Where would Rose the captain of the strongest pirate crew this side of the grand line like to go next?" Gatrom asked with his hands on the wheel of the ship ready to bring up the anchor.



A rhythmic snore met Gatrom's query. Rose slept on the deck with her arms splayed wide open. She had immediately fallen asleep, as if saying, _'Who cares where we go next, as long as it's fun...'_

"Hey Whitebeard wanna dance? Hihihihihi" she murmured before rolling over onto her side. 

Amelia's shoulders visibly sagged as she saw Rose sleeping. She herself felt like she might collapse at any moment.  "I can relate..." 

"Just follow the Log Pose silly," Amelia told Gatrom, gesturing towards the magnetic compass set atop of a small platform in front of the wheel. Judging the by direction the needle was pointing and the weather conditions, Amelia suspected it would be a fairly calm ride...or so she shoped. 

"Hopefully there will be a doctor on the next island..." she added. 

Amelia grabbed Rose by the back of her collar and dragged her across the deck, too tired to carry her. She needed to tend first to her wounds and then Rose's. The sounds of Rose's head hitting the stairs could be heard as they descended below deck, but the girl continued snoring, dreaming of fighting Whitebeard.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 20, 2010)

*Mariejois*
Admiral Aihato watched as the failed Shichibukai attempted to escape from the Holy Land, Mariejois. She was going to spring into action herself, but then Kurokarasu intervened and stopped their progress. He should be more than enough for those two in their current state.

The female Admiral then felt a peculiar presence behind her. She turned around to see none other than the lazy, good-for-nothing, Vice Admiral Archer. She rolled her eyes as the man began to speak.

"Aihato-chan...with all due respect. Don't you think this whole situation is a bit...um...how should I put it...dishonorable," Archer suggested. "Arresting the losers was not part of the original agreement. C'mon be a good sport...give them a head start at least." 

Aihato gave Archer a look of complete stupidity, the look a mathematician would give his star pupil if he asked them the question, "What's 1 + 1?" and he received the answer, "three?".

*'WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOU...JUSTICE MUST BE SERVED YAAAARGH!!'* Aihato bellowed with rage.

"How could we possibly let three infamous pirates go just because it wasn't 'apart of the original agreement'? *ARE YOU STUPID?!"* She continued on. 

Aihato looked down towards the battlefield to see Marie, the little witch, mounting her broom and attempting to fly away. "Not on my watch you little bitch!" Aihato said as her hand glowed a bright purple and red. She sent a large stream of sparks into the sky.

*"Heaven's Divine Hibana!"* Moments later, a huge stream of sparks (Resembles an oversized thunderbolt) rained down from the sky and directly upon Maria. After the attack there was a huge explosion that wrecked the battlefield in whole. Marie was admist the rubble, defeated. Oddly enough though, the little woman was still breathing.

Admiral Aihato turned around and grinned at Archer.

"Now, go end her life. That is an *order!"*


----------



## Pyro (Jul 20, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> The spikes stab through Kuro. "Ah... That's inconvenient." He comments, looking around he sighs. "I'm a tar man... A logia made of tar. you would think word would have gotten around..." He melts down to the ground and the tar begins to spread faster, behind Jishou, Kuro reforms, his lower half still tar. "Sorry." He pulls his hand back, it begins to transform into a massive spiked ball of tar. "But it can't let this fight continue." with that he punches forward.



Bros had been content to watch peacefully as the shichibaki candidate and admiral duked it out. However, he knew that if he wanted any chance of escape, he and Jishou would have to work together. As the large spiked fist of tar came towards Jishou, it was blocked by Bros' giant pipe. 

Bros looked at his pipe as the tar seeped deep into the bowl. Then with a shug, he lit the tar and took a large puff. 

"Shit... it's toxic." Bros said right before he passed out snoring loudly.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 20, 2010)

*Mariejois...*
When Archer saw Aihato's beautiful face morph into a Sea King, he frowned. He even counted down the inevitable eruption, in his mind...3...2...1...

*'WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOU...JUSTICE MUST BE SERVED YAAAARGH!!'* Aihato bellowed with rage.

"How could we possibly let three infamous pirates go just because it wasn't 'apart of the original agreement'? *ARE YOU STUPID?!"* She continued on. 

Archer thought it over for a second. He had done a lot of stupid things in his time, like once complimenting Boa Hancock on the success of her "Enhancement procedure."  

"Do I really have to answer that question?" he muttered aloud. 

Thankfully he didn't have to, as Aihato proceeded to target the little Witch girl who was trying to escape. He watched as she rained down a lightning bolt over the girls head. Archer's body shimmered in and out, almost as if there was static interfering with his body. He sighed inwardly and shook his head at the wanton destruction. He knew very well, Aihato could've easily taken the girl out with a just a fraction of the force she just displayed. She's just like Akainu, he thought, except with boobs. 

"Now, go end her life. That is an order!" Aihato ordered. 

Archer shrugged and put his hands in his pockets. He would do no such thing. Even if she tried to rain down a hundred lightning bolts over his head, he'd just stand there and smile at her. Sure it might take him like a couple of days to put himself back together again, particle by particle, but his mind was made up. Meiji had ordered the Pirates to be arrested and that was still the overriding order in his opinion, as much as he disliked it. Suddenly Archer felt a tingling in his skull. A familiar sound echoed out of his mouth. 
*
Beru! Beru! Beru! Beru!*

"Oh excuse me I have to take this," Archer told Aihato with an innocent smile. 

A business like voice began to speak, the sound coming out of Archer's ears and tinged with slight static due to Aihato's close proximity. In the background you could just make out the loud and grumpy voice of Lolly, Chief Warden of Impel Down. He was screaming something about wanting to get back to Impel Down as quickly as possible. 

*"Mariejois harbor, this is Maximum Security Prison Transport Ship, Hair Champion 1. We will be docking shortly to complete the transfer of the three prisoners, as requested by Marine HQ."*

Archer flashed Aihato a thumbs up. "Whew what timing huh? Hmm...I don't think Lolly would appreciate it if we kill the girl...you know having to fill out all that extra paperwork and what not. The guys like even taller then me you know....and all that dandruff, so scary!" 

The lanky Vice Admiral disappeared in a flash of indigo light and reappeared beside Maria. He gently picked up the girl under his arm, and handed her over to several Marine grunts who had seastone shackles at the ready. 

_Closeby..._
Annie shook her head and chuckled as she witnessed the classic double cross, courtesy of everyone's favorite Marines. She figured this would happen to the losers, which was exactly what you get when you made a deal with the devil. She learned this lesson herself, the hard way. Honestly though she couldn't say she felt sorry for them either, they should've known this might happen. 

"Boooooooo...this show sucks. I want my money back!!" Annie chanted as she got up from her chair and made for the exit.  

On her way out, she passed by Atem, the newest Shichibukai in the club. "Fella you got no idea what and with who you just got yourself involved with!" she told him with a laugh. "You woulda been better off tryin to kill a Yonkou!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 20, 2010)

Atem sighed. Set did too, flapping his tongue lazily. The giant snake wrapped around Atem, forming a throne. Atem fit in perfectly. He slumped back and his head was next to the snake. “my part is done,” He said to Set. “you would think that the marines would at least be able to throw a decent welcome part for their newest Shichibukai, though…” Then he saw Annie walking his direction, towards the exit. Atem whistled, his eyes swooning. Set mimicked his master although he had no taste for human females. “would you look at that buddy~ the queen of gunslingers herself, coming our way.” Annie turned to look at Atem. 

On her way out, she passed by Atem, the newest Shichibukai in the club. "Fella you got no idea what and with who you just got yourself involved with!" she told him with a laugh. "You woulda been better off tryin to kill a Yonkou!"  

Then she was gone. She walked out of the exit. Atem cursed. “how could she not fall for my devilish looks! Matter not, the wench will be mine~” He declared bravely. He could’ve sworn that Annie stopped and reached for her gun, but she kept on walking. “she’s good buddy, she’s good. But no doubt, she is just playing hard to get!” Atem slumped back in his chair and looked at the other Shichibukai present. “so what exactly do you guys do for fun?” He asked, apparently bored with what was going on before him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 20, 2010)

*Mariejios...*
Tengu Midomaru, the Strongest Swordsman in the World, rose from his seat. He sniffed the air and looked down at the ground as if sensing some kind of invisible force. 

"Did Annie-chan just leave? Aw too bad..." he said with a disappointed tone. She was the only female left in this Shichibukai sausage fest.  

Betty his companion, cast a look of disgust at the Marines as they began to round up the tournament losers, their dreams of becoming Shichibukai all but shattered forever. 

"I can't help but think that could easily be us, if things were to play out differently" she said with an involuntary shudder. 

Tengu chuckled and squeezed her right hand comfortingly. "Don't worry, I'd fight all three Admirals all by myself if I had to, so you could escape." 

"Really?" Betty asked with a smile. 

Tengu coughed nervously. "Well no, not really, but-" 

Betty smacked the swordsman over the head. "That's not funny!" she exclaimed. 

As Atem approached on his snake like throne. Tengu walked towards the great Serpent belonging to the mad Pharoah. "You fought well, pleased to meet you Atem," Tengu told the serpent, and offered it his hand. 

The serpent hissed in response, causing Tengu to frown. "Do you have a cold? That sounds like a nasty cough." 

Betty quickly grabbed Tengu by the back of his shoulders and positioned him towards Atem. "The *other* way!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 20, 2010)

*Depths of Naibunes Boulevard*
The Director of Naibunes Boulevard, Stacy, paces around a dimly lit room. There is but one torch thagives the room a small bit of hope. There's also a table in the room and a chair with someone sitting in it, tied up. The person sitting in the chair has long brown hair with brown skin and light brown eyes. Her head is downcast.

Stacy approaches the woman and grabs her chin, making her look him in the eyes (Well...not really his eyes, he has shades on).

"You really are a loyal one, aren't you, Clair? You haven't revealed a single thing about the Revolutionary Leader or any of the plans he might have in mind. That is UN-BEEEEE-LEAVE-ABLE!!!" Stacy said as he let her chin go and continued pacing around the room. Clair remained silent.

"It's cool though, we haves ways of figuring out information. That's what the Ciphor Pols are for. Your execution will be carried out according to plan. Let's see how your Leader reacts when he discovers one of his most loyal and important subordinates has been executed right under his nose!"

BERU BERU BERU! BERU BERU BERU!​
The den den mushi sitting on the table suddenly went off. Stacy grabbed it and answered, "What, what, what?! Have you guys taken care of the little problem?"

_"Director-sama, the enemy has turned out to be more powerful than we expected! They've already taken out the 1000 greeting troops and are headed for the canyon!!!!!!!"_

"You gotta be KIDDIN' me here?! Yea?!"

_"No, sir! We've identified the main two suspects of the attack, Drake of the Revolutionary Army and a Rookie Pirate Captain, Feroy Toglory!"_

The woman sitting in the chair suddenly jerked her head up. Her eyes were wide and filled with amazement. "Feroy?! So he's alive?! And he's here with Drake?!" She whispered to herself.

_"Sir, it appears they're here to rescue the prisoner, Clair!"_

"Well, it AIN'T HAPPIN'. Naibunes Boulevard has remained undefeated and untouched since I've taken power! It will stay that way FOUR-EVER!!!!" Stacy said, vains forming on his forehead. "If worse comes to worse, release the special weapons! However, I doubt they'll get past the canyon defense." Stacy hung up the line.

The director turned to face Clair, "Looks like some people have came to save you! Are you happy?!?!" Stacy said in a kind tone. "Well, if you're not, you should be, CAUSE you're all gonna meet up in hell soon enough!"

*Naibunes Boulevard, right before the Canyon*
*"Senza Fine Presto!"* The Hoax Pirate Captain exclaimed as about 30 clones of him appeared on the battlefield.

"I was finally able to master this trick. After a bit of practice it was a cake walk!" The Hoax Pirate captain said as the thirty or so clones attack the marines with various punches and kicks. 

*Mechanics Behind Senza Fine Presto*
_Feroy learned how to use this technique while training with the Head Sky Monk in Skypiea, Doyo. Using Presto, the self hypnosis technique that grants Feroy the ability to basically teleport, Feroy uses the ability to move so fast that he creates clones of himself. Of course, the clones are only illusions, though, Feroy is moving so fast inbetween them with the 'Presto; technique, he is seemingly in all of the places at once, which explains why each of the clones can deal real damage._

*Back on the Battlefield*
Nearly all of the Marines had been defeated. Though, another group of Marines still remained. Feroy quickly approached them head on, all of them. The Hoax Pirate Captain closed his eyes for a moment as if he was meditating. In the next moment, he re-opened his eyes. They held a weird look in them, as if they were spinning.

"TERRORE!" Feroy exclaimed in a loud, otherworldly voice that rang throughout the island.

The group of Marines suddenly froze in fear. Their eyes were wide and their mouths open. "Scary ass punks." Feroy said as he ran up towards the group of Marines and jumped into the air above them. 

*"Forza Spinta!"* Feroy said as he came crashing down upon the fear-stricken Marines. He hit the group hard with a punch that created a giant crater around them.

"Let's go, there's no telling how much time is left! Robbie, take to the sky and use your advanced sight to see if you can spot Clair down in the canyon! Alex you go along with him. Morris, Sawyer, Kaimetsu, Frank and Helen, you guys will lead the head of the group! Silvia and Morris, stay behind us, youre the medics and we'll need your assistance! Feroy gave the orders out.

"I'll show the World Government a true Hoax."


----------



## Pyro (Jul 20, 2010)

*Naibunes Boulevard with Drake*
(OOC: For the remainder of Drake's fight with Stacy, since they both have the same text color, I will be adding an underline to all of Drake's text.)

Drake infiltrated the base quickly quickly and silently taking out any of the marine guards that crossed his path. Going room by room he seemed to just be heading deeper and deeper into the base. And from what he could tell, the marines were getting stronger and stronger as he went. Already he was at the third basement and still no Clair.

All of a sudden a loud boom was heard and the entire base began to shake. The monitors that were placed along the cooridor showed a red warning label and only two other words. "Pacifista Release".

"Well that can't be good." Drake muttered to himself as he continued on with his search. The faster he was able to find and release Clair, the faster they all would be able to leave this oda-forsaken island. 

Finally, as Drake reached the fifth and final basement of the complex he walked down the last cooridor into the only room in the entire level. Kicking open the door his mind was assulted with too many images to comprehend at once. There Clair was, tied to a chair with a large marine standing next to her. From the number and size of the stripes on his coat, Drake was able to see that this man had the same authority of a Vice-Admiral. All of the other marines in the room ran out of the nearest exit, not wanting to be anywhere nearby when a fight broke out between these two powerhouses.

"Let me guess, you're Stacy? Now you see, we've got a little bit of a problem here. You're in my way. And that's not a good place to be." Drake said right before he charged the man. 

"Tekkai." The Director of Naibules responded just before the blade made contact with his skin. Instead of cutting completely through him, there was only a small gash in Stacy's right arm.

"Oi, you actually damaged me while I was using me Tekkai! That's perty impressive boy."

"You've seen nothing yet. Prepare to feel the wrath of the Revolutionary Army's South Blue Commander Drake Shinolf." Drake responded.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 20, 2010)

_*Mariejois...*_
Niles Hawthorne III watched with amusement, from his balcony seating, as the Pirates were rounded up. He held a glass of wine worth more then most men ever saw in a lifetime, and sipped it with relish, the taste of success. Already he began making a mental note to prep a science team to examine the Pirates once they were secure within Impel Down. 

As he cast a look around the great hall, he noticed Darver, the worlds most obedient Shichibukai, or so it seemed. Hawthorne finished his glass of wine and snapped his fingers at a nearby servant. "See that uncouth looking fellow over there?" Hawthorne told the servant, gesturing towards Darver. Hawthorne passed the servant a note. "Give this to him and be quick about it!" 

"If you read the note, you will be very very sorry!" Hawthorne added in a grim tone. Suddenly both his eyes glowed bright red. 

_With Darver..._
A servant discreetly walked towards Darver and offered him a glass of wine. "Wine sir?" he asked the Shichibukai. Discreetly he also passed along a note that read in elegant handwriting...
_
Want to help me rid the world of David Jal Kan and his ilk? Meet me at the east wing of the great gallery and I will show you how. Please be as discreet as possible._

_Back with Hawthorne..._
Hawthorne had slipped away to the Great Gallery room. A giant space filled with exquisite paintings and murals, some as old as the World Government itself. He waited patiently in front of a giant portrait of the former Fleet Admiral Sengoku, posing alongside his iconic pet Goat. 

If Darver didn't show then it would only confirm to Hawthorne, that the man lacked any true vision.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 21, 2010)

*Mariejois: East Wing of the Great Gallery*
Shichibukai Darver quietly and quickly slipped away from the stadium that transformed into a pirate rodeo. The Marines were making quick work of the failed Shichibukai candidates and were soon going to ship them to Impel Down. Darver knew first-hand just how terrifying that prison could be. It was strong enough to break even his spirits and make him an obedient puppet of the Government. 

The Shichibukai didn't know exactly why he decided to follow the orders in the letter. Perhaps it was because he held a grudge deep down inside for David. That fool was always disobedient towards basically all of Darver's orders and would routinely lie to him about going on "scouting missions" back during the Makaosu days. As of right now, Darver wouldn't stand a chance against the man, but perhaps whoever sent this letter would.

Darver arrived to the East Wing of the Great Gallery to find a vaguely familiar face, "Niles Hawthorne, I should've figured as much." The Shichibukai said.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 21, 2010)

*Mariejois...*
Hawthorne couldn't help but grin as he saw Darver appear. The last time he had seen this degenerate was when he was still a Marine assigned with Taskforce Absolute Justice. However that was a long time ago, might as well have been an entirely different universe in fact. Both he and Darver were no longer the men they were, and in Hawthorne's case he was literally no longer a man. 

"Let us skip the pleasantries," Hawthorne said with a flippant wave of his hand. He stood up from his chair and walked towards the giant portrait of Sengoku, pressing his eyes right up to the face of Sengoku's pet goat. Both of the goats eyes glowed bright red and scanned Hawthorne's face. Suddenly the portrait slid upwards, revealing an opening that lead into an elevator compartment. 

Hawthorne lead Darver into the elevator compartment which immediately closed tight and began to descend at high speed. A catchy but all too annoying musical jingle played within the elevator as Hawthorne explained to Darver that they were descending for nearly a hundred miles into the heart of the Red line itself. 

After a full minute of descending at high speed, the elevator finally reached the bottom, causing the entire compartment to shudder. As the elevator door opened, Hawthorne smirked mischievously at Darver, "Be careful where you walk, here there be Dragons," he declared ominously. 

They both stepped out into a darkened room. "Lights!" Hawthorne exclaimed. Overhead rows of lights flickered, on revealing a huge laboratory filled with all manner of exotic and advanced looking equipment. Several blast doors were set into the walls, which lead to Hawthorne's various other "projects."  

"PXZ-0, PXD-0, PLEASE SAY HELLO TO OUR VISITOR!" Hawthorne announced in a loud voice. 

One of the blast doors behind them rumbled open, and the floor trembled as Commodore Zane Garrick stepped into the laboratory. The giant marine looked Darver up and down with glowing red eyes and an impassive face. Suddenly the floor began to tremble again as another shadowy figure stepped forth, not Garrick, but a life size duplicate of Darver himself. 

*"Darver Grenguo, Shichibukai...status...ally!"* the duplicate Darver announced in a mechanical and hollow voice.

Hawthorne stood back and observed the reaction on Darver's face. He never got tired of that reaction that the visitors to his lab always had, when they saw one of his pet projects. "Amazing aren't they? Almost brings a tear to my eye, like a proud mother bird watching her hatchlings fly for the first time!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 21, 2010)

*Aboard The Dark Justice IV*

Zagrov stood in his room before the closet that held his clothes. He had a serious look on his face.

"*I'm meeting the king*" he said with a slight tone of regret in his voice
"*I'll have to wear my formal uniform*"
"_No battle attire in the court_" he said in a woman's voice mocking his aunt

He reached in to the closet and pulled out a lily while suit with silver sea gulls on the lapels and cuffs. He still intended to wear his chains underneath. He only took those chains off if he absolutely needed to. He looked over at the mass of chains that was his weapon.

"*I hope they don't want me to go in there unarmed*" Zagrov said 

He put his hand up to the eye patch he wore over his right eye, he glanced over his shoulder and saw Kashu standing behind him. He didn't even hear the door open but he knew she was in the room. She'd never knew how he knew but he had more eyes than most people knew about. 

"*How did the meeting go?*" he said before turning around to face her

When he turned he realized she looked different, she had on contacts to hide her bone white pupils.

"I'm leaving along with Bonnie Clyde and Zell Dylandy"
"*What about what's his name*"

Kashu watched Zagrov with a fierce look that didn't soften

"Yes, I have to carry him too" she said

Zagrov began to laugh loudly his laughter echoing off the walls of the room. She spun around and walked toward the door

"*Don't die*" he said to her in a serious tone
"Try not to die either, I know how weak you are when I'm not around to watch your back" she said as the door snapped shut

She walked down the corridor dressed in completely different clothes than her normal attire. She hated feeling this restricted, she was supposed to meet with the others so they could leave together. She and Devon were charged with infiltrating the palace. She racked her brain on how she would be able to get in to sneak into anywhere with that humongous weapon he carried about. 

"He'll have to leave it behind" she thought to herself
"I hope he is adept at using smaller weapons" 

She walked out onto the deck of The Dark Justice and Devon was already wating for her. 

"We're leaving now" she said 
"You'll have to leave that behind, it makes you stand out" 

She left him standing there and walked down onto the docks


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 21, 2010)

*Aboard the Dagger with Land*

Land looked on as the rest of the crew tried to figure out a name for itself. It was mostly Rose but he didn't have any problems. Names and symbols didn't mean much to him. He'd met these people for less than a day and three new pieces were added to his collection. He saw much more in the future if he stuck around. He watched as Amelia dragged Rose down into the ship, she was certainly something special. He already knew he'd follow her into the depths of hell.

"I wonder what kind of weapons they use in hell" he thought briefly

He snapped out of his daze

"So what now?" he said to Gatrom
"How about we say me and Ixian fought but we don't actually do it?" Land said

His armor disappeared and there were several fresh black and blue bruises peeping from behind his vest. He didn't remember that he was slammed around the room with his armor on until right then. 

"I guess adrenaline allowed me to ignore this stuff earlier" he said sitting on the deck of the ship
"Hey guys remind me I need to make some armor from something that's not magnetic"
"I'm just going to lie here for a little bit" Land said
"Hey Gatrom if you need a break just poke me"

He was sleeping within seconds


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 21, 2010)

*The Dark Justice IV* 

Devon simply stared in shock after Kashu's order.  It wasn't until she was on the docks that he snapped back into reality.  "B-but-" Devon started to protest, but then he realized Kashu was gone.  Devon took his spear off of his back and stroked it gingerly.  "Sacrifices must be made to defeat Gol D. Roger," he reminded himself sternly.  "Besides, I still have you," Devon said to his knife.    

Devon tenderly removed his spear from his back and placed it on his bunk.  He then ran off the ship, looking for Kashu.  "BONE GIRL! Where are you?" he shouted, trying to find her on the docks.  Devon saw her and made his over to her.  "So what exactly are we supposed to do here?" Devon asked her.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 23, 2010)

Banabar was a small island, but what it lacked in size, it made up in beauty. It was a tropical paradise, truly. Tall trees, sparkling water, no wonder it was the ideal spot for a hotel business to be started. Mighty Moon Squad had no time to marvel the wonders though. They had been dropped off at the shore, at nighttime. Since Yalvier and Jeffry couldn?t swim, they had to be dropped off close to the island. Yalvier, Jeffry, Kaito, and the silent Sasaki were all dressed in black clothing, military stealth fitting. Yalvier had complained that black wasn?t his color but quick shut up when Kaito had told him that he had been shot down if he came running in bright yellow. 

All four men nodded to each other, and moved quickly. Jeffry looked back to see the Lady already moving. It had never stopped, since all four of them jumped off the boat and on to the shore. Because of this quick movement, they had to dress light. Kaito still had his spears, but they were tightly strapped to his back. Sasaki?s sword was all but hidden in the darkness, even though he carried it as his side. They were halfway through the coconut forest, when something moved. Several people moved. Before the marines knew it, swords had been drawn and men were attacking them from every side in the darkness. ?move!? Jeffry commanded. The marines all nodded without a word. Kaito whipped out his spear and lunged into a man, while Yalvier started to do his magic. Sasaki was already chopping men left and right. 

Jeffry released a blast of hot air at one of the dark-hooded men knocking them back. ?don?t let them escape!? jeffry yelled to the others. If they did, the whole mission could possibly be jeopardized. It was already going wrong seeing as men had been prepared for their entry through the back. No time to curse himself for Mistakes, Jeffry shot out more blasts of hot air, knocking men back, along with the very air in their lungs?

?

The Hotel

We see a man drinking from a glass of champagne with his feet propped up on the table. He sipped it slowly and deliberately. He was watching the night sky, the birds fly. He knew most likely the marines were looking for a clear shot, but they couldn?t do it. A man tried to scream, for he was tied up in front of the window, his head directly positioned for a shot. He was a prince apparently, the son of some island-king. How ironic would be it if this man was shot, the marines thinking that it was the accursed man who had caused all of this. It humored this man, Charz, the black foot. He continued to sip at his wine and then frowned, removing his lips from the glass. *?hush up, will you?? *He said to the man in front of the window, who was still crying and shaking. 

The door opened, and Charz didn?t bother looking. A huge man squeezed through the door, his head coming first, then his body, then his legs, and finally his brain. The smell of tobacco and blood filled the room and Charz frowned once again. ?dono,? he said simply. The huge man walked over to Charz and nodded. *?my captain, we?ve spotted a marine ship and there is word that our men placed in the forest have encountered difficulties.? *

Charz chuckled. He then looked at his watch. ?about time. I was wondering when a rescue team would show up and the fun would begin.? He stood up, grabbed his fur jacket and smiled*. ?don?t send back up the humans in the forest. I want them to get, through.?* Dono nodded without a question. *?yes, my captain,? *He told the man. Charz looked at Dono and asked, ?*where is Russel and Bu??* He was reoffering to the prodigal child and the cold swordsman he had employed. *?russel is torturing some queen and her daughter in? room seven, I think. Last time I checked with Bu, he was standing on the roof?? *

Charz smiled. *?good, good, we shall need them. The game of choices is about to begin, of course.?* Dono nodded and continued to follow Charz. Charz grinned as he looked at the clock tick. _It is not a matter of time, but merely a matter of choice? _


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 25, 2010)

*At the Docks with Kashu*

Kashu stood waiting on Devon, she was glad to see he at least didn't have on anything to give away he wasn't a marine. Maybe he wasn't as stupid as she thought he was. He came shouting "Bone Girl again". She regretted ever bothering to show her power. 

"What we are supposed to be doing is sneaking into the castle and trying to get a feel of what is going on here" Kashu said slowly
"You are not a marine at current" she said 

The moved off through the crowded docks and moved into the small town, the entire island seemed to be mostly trees and forest. They moved through and decided it would be smart to pick up some of the local attire. They both changed their clothes and moved through the town. 

"We need to kill some time until it gets dark" Kashu said to Devon
"Don't do anything to draw attention to yourself, meet back here at sun set"

With that she stepped backwards and disappeared into the crowd.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 25, 2010)

*Sky Island Bar in the vicinity of the Red Line
*
Lin sat at a table listening to a group of men talk, thankfully this particular skyislander bar didn't have bounties from people in the blue sea. She drank a bit more of the Blue Island Iced Tea that she'd ordered and scribbled notes in a small book. The only reason she was there was because Kent pulled her away from what she was doing to scout rookies. She couldn't let him go alone, he would cause too much trouble. As soon as she'd gotten there he was summoned so she decided to just wait for him until he was able to leave.

*BURUBURUBURU*

"Finally" she said snapping the book shut

She took out the black Den Den Mushi that only Kent was able to contact her on

"Hey Lin" Kent whispered
"Yes Kent" she said
"I hope you're up for some fun"
"What do you mean by fun?" Lin asked

She knew Kent very well, his idea of fun wasn't the same any her own or anyone else in the world's own for that matter. She got the feeling in the pit of her stomach that she got when Kent was going to suggest something stupid.

"We're going to attack the prisoner transport ship to free my new bro" Kent said with a snicker as if there was some joke she didn't know about.

Before she could go on a rant about how much of a bad idea it was he was gone

"Oh Oda" Lin said

She jumped up from her chair and sprinted for the door

"_Hey, you didn't pay_" the bartender screamed at her

Lin didn't reply she sprinted to the edge of the small sky island and dived off. With the wind whipping through her hair her form changed as he turned into her hybrid form. Her wings caught the wind and she flew off towards Mariejoa.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jul 26, 2010)

*Somewhere in the deep blue sea*

In a meeting on a marine ship "Paine did did everything right, more than we could have hoped for. Finding the location of the devil arms and getting that old bitch Nymphadora. Humanity's place in this world is stronger than ever, but it's still not enough." Caius was speaking with an old man in his 40's smoking a cigarette. "We are in the Goverment that Paine girl is no problem, she's no threat to us." He kept rocking his chair ack and forth which made a annoying little sqeaking sound. 

"But she's going after the devil arms and you know what will happen if she gets them." 

The old man made a chuckle at the worry in her voice "Then it will be up to us to stop her." "The Yonkou will never work with the Goverment after everything we have done. But Paine, the Yonkou and even the revolutionary leader may follow her. The people may see her as a hero as they did Luffy but she's just one women we can take care of her."  "Then see to it that you do." he said evilly


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 28, 2010)

*A Fortress Under Siege! Naibunes Boulevard's Greatest Force Appears!*

*Naibunes Boulevard: In the Canyon*
The Hoax Pirates, along with the Revolutionaries and Frank advanced into the canyon and begun taking on the forces there. The guards were nothing special in terms of fighting ability, the Pirates/Revolutionaries were easily able to dispose of them, but the sheer number of them were starting to become a huge problem. Naibunes Boulevard holds about 8,000 soldiers in all. 

*Depths of Naibunes Boulevard with Stacy, Clair and Drake*
Stacy raised a brow at Drake from behind his shades. He knew this man could be a problem. He's one of the top commanders in the Revolutionary army. Stacy knew this very well, though, it didn't bother him all that much. The Naibunes Director chuckled a bit and walked back towards Clair. 

"I can't BEE-LEAVE you guys would come this far for such a useless bitch! I mean, C'MON!" Stacy said as he suddenly appeared by Clair's side and put his index finger upon her head. "Make the slightest move and this little lady will be chillin' with a BIG ASS hole in her head." Stacy warned with a grin.

*BERU! BERU! BERU! BERU! BERU! BERU!*

"WHAT, WHAT, WHAT?!" Stacy said as he answered the den den mushi in an annoyed manner.

_"STACY-SAMA!!! THE INTRUDERS ARE STEADILY ADANCING THROUGH THE CANYON! IT APPEARS THAT NOT EVEN OUR LIBRARY OF TROOPS CAN PUT THEM DOWN!"_ The man from the other line said.

"Well, wouldn't you know it, these punks are kinda strong huh?!?! Ok, it's officially time to PAR-TAY! Permission to release the "Secret Weapon" *GRANTED!"* Stacy answered as he crushed the den den mushi in his hand.

The director then started to caress Clair's long, brown hair. "You jive turkeys are causing too much of a rukus here! Do you know what the World Government would do to me if they got wind of this SIT-CHE-ATION?!"

From a door behind Stacy and Clair, two men appeared and carried Clair away. 

"Clair! No!" Drake said chasing after them.

"Hold up, Play-BOI! *RANKYAKU!"* Stacy said as he kicked and fired off an air slash. Drake parried it with his sword.

"I'm yo opponent!"

*Back in the Canyon*
"Geez, will this is getting repetitive." Feroy said as he took out another soldier with a punch.

*Agreed.*

Standing behind the Hoax Pirates/Revolutionaries was none other than the World's Greatest Swordsman, Shichibukai Tengu Midomaru.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 28, 2010)

*In the Canyon*

Alex had been getting bored with all of the small fries, "When are the big shots gona' show up dammit," he says tapping his foot in annoyance.

Suddenly he hears a voice and turns around to see none other than the Blind Demon, The World's Strongest Swordsman himself, "Now that's more like it..." he says cracking his neck.

"Maybe a little more than I expected but whatever, I don't mind," he says raising his fists, "Oi, which of our World's Greatest hopeful is gona' go for the first shot?" he says looking over towards Helen and Kai. 

He looks over towards Tengu, "I'd be careful of the blonde if I were you...Though don't worry about the other punk, he's just here to look tough," he grins, "Though I'm your real problem."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2010)

Devil's Luck Pirates-

They manage to get Damien into the only doctors office on town. "OI! WE NEED HELP!" Zander shouts as he and Aaron bring Damien into the office. "Ahh.... pirates! please leave! We do not treat your kind here!" The nurse exclaims. "We don't have time for that! He's dying!" Zander shouts. "It's better he dies!" One of the villagers exclaims. "Now now~" A woman in a doctors coat comes walking out of her office. "Mikado!" The men all shout, hearts exploding from their eyes. "We are a doctors office, we do not turn away customers~" She smirked and raised Damien's chin with her index finger. "Bring him inside." 

Aaron and Zander drop Damien off inside her office and are told to wait outside. "Now, what seems to be the problem?" She looks down at Damien. "N..nothing.... compl...etely fine..." He smirked, Mikado placed her hand on his chest. "You're burning up... Hmm, Let me run a few tests..." She begins to poke him with needles and draw blood, running over to a machine and throwing different liquids into different tubes. "What's that...?" He asks. "Don't worry~" 

A few moments pass, the doctor had left to have some of the samples examined. "It's as i thought." She comes back into the room. "You have bacterial infection, it's rare and only found in certain waters. Normally people get it from swallowing too much water when swimming or eating infected fish... Which did you do?" She smirked. "D..drowned..." He coughed. 

"Alright~ I'll get you fixed up." She takes a needle filled with purple liquid. "This might sting." She grabbed his arm. "I'll be fine." Damien coughed.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 28, 2010)

*Boot Island*
We focus in on a fairly large sized hut that is a very popular place on Boot Island. Many of the citizens go here, at least four times a week, especially the men that go there seven times a week. Outside of the building, there was a line that stretched around the block. There was also a sign beside the hut that reads:

"Heaven on The Seas Massage Parlor! MUAH!"​
"Oh my, I can't wait to get another massage by Lady Ursla!"
"I agree, they are so relaxing!"
"This is my fifth time this week coming!"
"This is my fifth time TODAY coming here!"
"I swear she must have some type of magical powers!"
"I wonder if she has a boyfriend. Hehe..."

All of the people waiting in line outside of the Massage Parlor held a high respec for the woman known as 'Lady Ursla'. Her massages were heavenly to say in the least. It didn't matter what type of stress or pain you may have had, this woman's massage would remove every trace of it.

_"It's my turn to enter this joint! Let's this massage better be worth the while!"_ The pirate said as he walked into the parlor. A text box appeared to introduce the man. 

Donald the "Warlock"
Captain of the Warlock Pirates
Bounty: 4,000,000​
As Donald walked into the hut he was immediately met by a blue sparkling mist. Walking through the mist was refreshing, extremely refreshing. It felt as if he he walked through a cloud of good feelings. Waiting for him in the center of the hut was a woman in a blue kimono. She had long black hair with a few streaks of blue in it. Her face was clear and defined in beauty. Her eyes looked like sparkling blue lakes.

"Welcome to 'Heaven On Seas' Massage Parlor! I shall be your masseuse, Ursla Tizzo." The woman said as she bowed.

Donald had an expression of pure pleasure on his face. He was still under the spell of the blue sparkling mist that he walked into. He had a dopey smile upon his face and his eyes were low. He suddenly snapped out of his dream-like state and jumped in a surprised manner.

_"Let's get this show ont he road lady! I have a lot of tension and shit so I hope you can do somethin' about it!"_ Donald said in a rather rude manner as he laid on the massage chair.

"Certainly, Mr. Donald!" Ursla said with a bright smile.

_"AHAAHAHAHAHAH! You know my name huh, girl?! I must be really famous!"_ Donald said.

"You sure are, Donald-san! Now, relax your mind!"

Ursla pressed her hands against Donald's back and began the process. Oddly, each time she touch his back, a light blue light would appear on the spot where she touched him.

*About 15 minutes Later....*
Ursla stepped back from Donald and folded her hands. She smiled pleasently, "Your treatment is over, Donald-san!"

Donald got up for the table with the same dopey expression he had when he walked through the blue sparkling mist. His eyes were low again and his cheeks were blushed.

_"~!~!I feel, I feel....like I'm in heaven~!~!"_ Donald said in glee. _"~!~!But, I'm not paying for this~!~!"_ Donald said as he stumbled towards the door. It was like he basically skipped towards the door. _"I'm a piiiiiiirate~~~ It's what we do~!~!~!"_

Ursla bowed her head a bit, her eyes covered in shadows. "How fortunate, Donald-san, I wasn't going to ask for a payment anyhow!" Ursla said as she walked after the man.

*POW!*

Donald flew out of the front door and out onto the street with a swollen face. Ursla calmly walked after the pirate holding a poster in her hand. She pressed her high heels against his face, smashing his head into the ground. All of the people outside hardly paid the scene any attention. It appeared as if this was a normal proceedure.

"Your bounty shall pay for everything~"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 28, 2010)

*The Creeds?*

*?MADAM~ I hope you don?t? mind if we just, and noble marines take this SCUM off your hands??*

Ursla turned to see a gigantic man, ten feet tall, dressed Cowboy galore like the many residents of Boot Island, approaching her quickly with Two marines behind him. The giant man had a white ten-gallon hat, tipped forward with the words marine on it. He wore white boots, blue jeans, and a white vest, with a little red bowtie. He stopped as he came near Donald ?The Warlock?. The marine took one long spit and then shot it out of his mouth. He wiped at his mouth with the sleeve of his vest. He then kicked Donald in the stomach, causing him to roll over. *?excuse me~ The marines will be taking custody of this Wanted man however~? *

*?now you just go back into your little store lil? lady? No need for you to get involved with this business.?* The giant man snapped at his two marines standing by. *?what are you two DOING~ Get this scum out of here!? *They nodded and ran off to pick Donald him, bind him and take him off. The giant man looked at them as they left and then turned back to Ursla. ?*this is good~ I need some new pirate SCUM to play with since we?re killing that one today.?* He pointed to the man tied to a tree and gagged. Even on his dark body, you could see cuts, burns, and bruises. 

*?sorry for the trouble, though? You should really call us marines when something like this happens?? *Then the giant marine looked down at Ursla. *?because pirates are marine business. Nothing for bounty hunters to worry about? you do know that we permit you to live on this lil? boot, mainly because you soothe the good citizens. If it wasn?t for that, I be playing with your little pretty self in my?? *He adjusted his hat and chuckled. He then stuck his chest out proudly and said

?*another PIRATE SCUM has been apprehended by the MIGHTY, CAPTAIN BRANKO!!!? *People clapped at this false savior taking credit. They were happy to see that another pirate had been taken care of and that the marines were protecting them, regardless of who had done the real work. *?good citizens, YOU can attend an execution today? The execution of a pirate seeking to corrupt your Young?? *A grin appeared on Branko?s face as he looked at the beaten, and ragged figure lying limply up against a tree? 

*?marvin mars??*


----------



## Pyro (Jul 28, 2010)

*Drake vs Stacy*


Drake gritted his teeth as he paried the marine's slash with his own blade. They had take Clair, and now he would have to cut through this guy to get to her.

"You do realize that you've essentially signed you're own death certificate by doing that dont you? You seem to know who I am, but you still want to fight. That either means you are extremely loyal or extremely foolish, and from the first few seconds of meeting you, I am inclinced to believe the latter. No matter, it will all be over soon."

Drake ran towards Stacy darting back and forth with impecable speed closing the distance between the two quickly and preforming a quick slash from the side. However, once again Stacy was able to greatly reduce the damage dealt with a timely Tekkai. Yet Drake knew that speed was on his side and so he began to preform a series of hacks and slashes with his blade. Many were blocked and evaded, but when Stacy finally managed to break free and jump back, Drake could see there were many cuts both shallow and deep across his entire body. 

"Looks like you don't deserve your position. I've fought footsoldiers stronger than you." Drake taunted the marine.

"You're a tough one aint-cha?" Stacy responded blood dripping from each of his balled fists.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 29, 2010)

*Boot Island with Risa*

Risa walked down the main street of Boot Island, she got a few strange looks as she passed people. A ten year old girl with a black sheath on her back wasn't something these people saw every day. She fixed the strap on her white tank top as it slipped off her shoulder just as she did that the sheath dragged on the ground and she muttered something under her breath. She looked up and saw a huge crowd in front of a massage parlor. She walked over and tried to see what was happening but she was too short. 

"Excuse me, Excuse, MOVE!!!" she said as she made her way through the crowd

When she got to the front she saw an oddly dressed marine captain in a monologue blowing his own horn

"What happened here?" Risa asked

The woman looked down at her with a smile

"_Aren't you a cute little girl?_"
"Yes, yes" Risa answered her slightly annoyed

The woman looked at her oddly but explained the situation quickly

"I don't think I've ever come across a marine with even a little bit of power that wasn't completely corrupt" Risa said shaking her head. 

The woman's eyes opened wide with that statement, Risa looked over at the man that was tied up that was supposedly going to be executed later that day. She'd had a few run ins with marines before, nothign major just a few bar fights or bounties. Everytime she had to deal with them they infuriated her.

"Poor kid" Risa said, again garnering a strange look for the woman

She turned and walked off into the crowd, she looked up and down the street and found a great place to watch the execution from. She walked over to the outdoors saloon and sat on one of their chairs her feet dangling off. She pulled the too big sheath from her back and rested it on the table. She wasn't sitting for too long before a woman dressed in white shirt and a black skirt with a red scarf around her neck and a long braid appeared. She looked at the sword curiously then the owner

"Aren't you precious" she began
"Let?s skip all that" Risa said cutting her off
"Just get me a newspaper and a cup of tea, no sugar" 

The woman watched looked at her with a look of shock

"Well come on, get to it" Risa said in a motherly tone with the clap of her hands

When she talked and people looked at her face they got the feel that she was older than she looked. Her eyes and mannerisms and her commanding presence indicated to people that she was not someone to be played around with once she started talking.

"So Mr. Mars you are to be executed today?" she said in a matter of fact tone looking at the man tied up in the middle of the town
"I don't like to see such young lives wasted"

He looked up and their eyes caught each other and what she saw made her smile. He'd been tied up there for a week and his eyes were still burning, they hadn't broken him yet and she wouldn't allow them to break him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 29, 2010)

*The Grand Line...*
_The Richie Rider IV_ sliced through the powerful currents of the worlds greatest sea, the Grand Line. The sleek metal hull of the tiny one man boat, glinted under the sunlight as it crested over a high wave. On deck, a skinny teenage boy in a wheelchair held the wheel firmly. He didn't know where he was going, but it didn't matter, he was free and he was happy. Happier then he'd been in a long time.   

*Richie Roseo 
Shipwright/Engineer/Boy Genius*

Before Richie could even tell what was happening, the waters around the boat calmed. Not just a normal calm but an errie stillness, devoid of even wind. Richie removed his goggles from his eyes and looked around curiously at the listless sea. In the Grand Line you had to prepared for anything, that was the first thing he learned as a Shipwright. Right on cue a huge geyser of water exploded upwards for over a hundred feet in front of the boat. 

"Yikes!" Richie exclaimed nervously. 

"RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!" 

A giant Sea Serpent with blood red eyes and scales like glittering jade appeared out of the geyser. All told it stood almost five stories high. The monster glared menacingly at Richie's boat and roared with enough force to buffet the sails of Richie's boat. 

"PLEASE DON'T KILL ME!!!" Richie begged, while discreetly inching his right hand towards a red button built into a console beside the wheel. "LOOK AT ME I'M JUST A SKINNY LITTLE THING! I PROBABLY WOULDN'T TASTE THAT GOOD ANYWAY!!"  

"RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!" 

The Serpent opened it's giant maw and lunged at Richie's boat. At the same time Richie slammed the red button with his fist. Suddenly a trapdoor at the front of the deck swung open. A gleaming metal cannon raised out of the opening, aimed right at the Serpent .

"POINT BLANK CANNON!!!" Richie cried.  

The cannon belched forth a lance of white hot fire that collided with the monster head on. *BABOOOOOM!!* The shockwave tossed Richie off his wheelchair, sending him sprawling across the deck. Richie coughed as the deck filled with black acrid smoke. The smell of burnt flesh was palpable and chunks of charred flesh began to fall around him. "Yuck!" he exclaimed in disgust. As the smoke cleared, Richies eyes widened at the sight he beheld. The disemboweled carcass of the Serpent slowly sank beneath the water, it's head totally blown to chunks. All around it's body, a thick mass of blood slowly radiated across the surface of the water. Richie laughed with glee and a bit of relief. The cannon was still untested and he had half expected the darn thing to blow up. 

"BEHOLD MY FIRST VICTORY! GYAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!" 

Richie's first instinct was to jump to his feet and dance in celebration, but as he looked at his legs his smile disappeared. There would be no dancing for him today. Slowly but surely he crawled his way back to the wheelchair which lay overturned by the wheelhouse, dragging the weight of his lifeless legs along. "Note to self...strap yourself in next time," he muttered. 

Before he could even reach his wheelchair however, the sea around the boat suddenly turned pitch black. Richie froze and felt the hairs on the back of his neck stand up. Something very big was casting a shadow from under the surface. A shadow so big that it ran for as far as the eye could see in every direction. 

"Uh oh..." 

Just like that the entire world suddenly went dark and flipped upside down.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 29, 2010)

*The Red Line...*
The warm embrace of dawn's light shone over the sea, and over a lone ship..._The Dagger_. Phoenix D. Rose, captain of the Phoenix Pirates, stood up in the crow's nest of the ship, grinning like a fool at the red sun rising over the monstrous mountain chain known as the Red Line. The sight reminded her of the age old sailors warning that her mother used to recite, _'Red sun in morning sailor's warning, red sun at night sailor's delight...'_ 

Rose thumbed her nose defiantly at the sun and the red line, and laughed. To her that sun meant freedom, and on the other side of the big 'ole rock was the Grand Line, and ultimate freedom. Screw superstition, Rose thoguth to herself, she made her own luck. 

"Pops is somewhere on the other side of that thing..." she muttered to herself excitedly. 

"ANYTIME ROSE!!" Amelia cried from the prow of the deck. 

Down below the crew was readying for the journey up Reverse Mountain. Rose nodded and somersaulted towards the wheelhouse where Gatrom was stationed. 

"Let's rock and roll!" Rose cried as she landed. "But before we go we've gotta make this official!" she added. Rose drew a small knife from her belt. She made a diagonal cut across her right palm and pointed her bloody palm at towards the others. 

"Ole man Whitebeard had a crew of sons and daughters...well I'm gonna do things differently. You're all my brothers and sisters. Share your blood with me and that means we're family...true blue nakama!" she stated boldly.

"Is this really necessary?" Amelia mumbled impatiently. 

Rose held out the knife to Gatrom, the first member of her crew. "I'm gonna be the Pirate Queen. What's you're dream?"  

Without hesitation, Gatrom took the knife and grinned at Rose. "I'm going to fight the best and beat the best!"   He traced a cut over his right palm and clasped Rose's hand. 

One by one the rest of the crew cut their palms and clasped Rose's hand ina symbol of unity, until only Amelia was left. She had a look on her face that bordered on uncertainty. "Technically I'm already your sister soooo..." she mumbled at Rose. 

"I can't do this without you," Rose said without hesitation, and she meant it. She'd just as well turn back around and go home without her big sis. 

"Oh c'mon!" Gatrom exhorted Amelia with a chuckle. 

Amelia sighed audibly and finally relented. She grabed the knife and clasped hands with the others. "I just want to get through this crazy adventure in one piece!" she declared in a tone that such a hope wasn't likely.

"NEXT STOP THE GRAND LINE!!" Rose bellowed with a mad laugh.

Everyone quickly got to their stations. The sails of the _The Dagger _ were unfurled to their fullest and the powerful winds of the Red Line began to propel her towards Reverse Mountain. 

"Not good!" Amelia suddenly exclaimed from the crows nest. She held a telescope in her grip, but she didn't need it to see what was waiting for them. A Marine battleship was anchored right at the pillars that lead into Reverse Mountain, waiting for any crews foolish enough to make their way through. The Marine battleship seemed to know that they were already coming and began to let loose with a barrage of cannon fire.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Jul 29, 2010)

*Reverse Mountain with The Phoenix Pirates
*
Ixian took the knife from Rose and sliced her own hand, this would finally make her part of the crew. She would do anything to be part of a loving family, with this she would have some brothers and sisters. She was so excited, "I'm going to see all the best fighters in the world" she said throwing a glance at Gatrom. If she wanted to create her own martial art she needed to see all the best fighters and fight with them. She really wanted to have a fight with Gatrom now after he'd made his statement. It seemed they both had similar goals. "NEXT STOP THE GRAND LINE!!!" Rose shouted. Ixian cheered as everyone ran to their positions, she didn't really have a position so she just sort of stood in an empty spot near the side of the boat.

The Red Line was really a sight to behold, she had never seen anything so humongous in her life. She marveled at the sight and the mist being kicked up by the opposite waterfall called reverse mountain. She had heard stories from her granddad about ships trying to go through Reverse Mountain and not making it to the Grand Line. She wasn't worried though, they would figure out some way to make it. "Not good!"" Amelia exclaimed, Ixian looked up at her and saw where she was looking. A Marine warship was cutting through the water swiftly headed strait for them. "I guess that don't want us to get to the Grand Line." Ixian said with a pout on her face

*BOOM BOOM BOOOM 
*
There was several loud explosions and accompanied by whistling "Protect the ship" several of the crew cried out at the same time. She sprinted over to the side where the cannon balls were hurtling toward the ship. She hopped up on the railing and kicked one cannon ball into the other forcing them to prematurely explode. She ran along the railing until she was in line with another one and she held out her hand and touched it putting a spin on it transferring all of it's forward momentum into spinning. It spun on the palm of her hand and she dropped it into the water. "Those things are really heavy" she complained. It wasn't long before the familiar explosions followed by whistling was heard again. "Here were go again!" she said with a playful smile


----------



## Ice Dragon (Jul 29, 2010)

*Boot Island with Lance Casper*

A man with short brown hair stood on the roof of a building over looking the small town. There seemed to be some commotion in the street but he wasn't in the least interested in that. He was watching the marine base that loomed over the edge of the town. The marines from this island were known to be more brutal than others. There were several rumors that they kept treasure that they found when they captured pirates. This was the only reason he was on boot island. The people dressed funny and the food was always too spicy or too burnt. He jumped off the roof and grabbed the edge and swung himself into the room he had rented. He walked over to the door and opened it and checked the corridor. He took the chair that was in the room and jammed it against the door to make sure it was shut. "I can't have people just wandering in here" Lance thought. He lay down on the bed and made himself comfortable. He closed his eyes and the world flashed a strange blue color. When he opened his eyes again he was standing in the middle of what seemed to be a desert.

Everywhere in the real world put him somewhere different in the Astral Realm sometimes he popped up on a beach or in a forest. The desert was good for him though. Sometimes he popped up and was attacked by astral beasts in this desert there was nothing around him. "OK" he said aloud "Boot Island puts me in a desert somewhere" He was trying to make a map of the astral world as he moved back and forth between realms. "Shift" he muttered and there was a bright flash. He was floating in the air above the bed where his body lay. He saluted himself and flew strait through the wall and toward the marine base. 

In his current form no one would be able to see him or touch him and he was unable to touch anything. He flew through the air slowly and stopped above a man that was tied up in the middle of the town. "Look at this poor bastard" he said shaking his head "If this isn't enough incentive not to get caught I don't know what is." He left the man there and flew off toward the base, there weren't a lot of marines there. A lot of them seemed to be out of the base around the town. That was perfect for him, he flew around the base until he got an idea of how the place was set up. Once he became tangible so that he could steal the contents of the lock up it would be hard for him to get away if he didn't know the layout of the base. He phased through a door where he suspected the items taken from pirates were stored. He smiled as he saw the contents of the room. "Time to go to work, stealing from people that stole from people. That makes me a thief to the third degree." he said with a mischievous smile


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 29, 2010)

"Screw Kashu," Devon thought to himself.  He wasn't going to wait around until dark.  He would go into the castle, kill the king, save the princess, and be the hero, and her orders just got in his way.  Devon made his way through the docks towards the castle.  There were several people waiting to get into the castle, but they were being screened by several heavily armed guards, and while Devon assumed he could easily take them out, he remembered that his was a stealth mission.  Sighing, Devon looked around for another way in.  

After much searching around the castle, Devon finally found his way in.  There were carts of food delivered into the castle kitchens every hour, which was protected by only one bored looking guard.  Still, Devon reminded himself he had to be cautious if he was to be a hero, so he refrained from engaging the man.  

Devon hid on the side of the road, waiting for the next food cart.  It was getting dark, and it was getting difficult to see.  After several boring minutes, a cart finally rolled by.  Devon silently leaped into the cart.  The food that it was carrying was sticky and moist, and it smelled terrible.  "Must be mayonnaise," Devon though to himself, holding his nose.  The cart soon reached the gate.  

"What do you have there?" the guard asked in a monotone.  "Horse manure to fertilize the gardens.  Want to check?" the old man on the donkey pulling the cart wheezed.  "Uh... no thanks, go straight on through," the guard said.  "Horse shit?!" Devon shouted.  Luckily, the old man was too deaf to hear him.  "I got get out of here!" he thought, and jumped out of the cart, finding himself in a small garden.  The old man got out of the cart and reached for a shovel to start throwing manure into the garden, but Devon was already gone.  

Devon ran through a small door into the castle, and found himself inside a dimly lit hallway.  Devon walked down and opened up the first door he saw.  Inside, he saw an old man lying down on a bed.  "Do you where I could find a bath?" Devon asked.  "I was delivering manure to the castle and some of it landed on me."  The old man paused for a second.  "You can say that again," he laughed, waving his hand in front of his nose.  "There's a bathroom right there," the old man said pointing to a door by the side of the room.  

Devon thanked the bearded man and went in the bathroom.  There was a small tub, and it only had freezing cold water, but it was the best bath Devon had ever taken.  After scrubbing himself vigorously with soap, Devon put on a bathrobe that smelled like sweat, hoping that the old man wouldn't mind as his current clothes were useless.  Devon was about to open the door when a steel mace smashed through it, tearing it to pieces and nearly crushing Devon's skull.  Devon looked up, shocked, to see the old man decked in leather armor holding two gigantic maces.  "The manure driver is ninety," Grimbold said, grinning fiercely, and he charged forward to attack once again.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 30, 2010)

*The Phoenix Pirates...*
_The Dagger_ engaged the much larger and more powerful Marine battleship. Amelia stood on the crows nest, the perfect snipers position, eager to get in some target practice. As the Marine ship closed in, it fired another wide volley of cannonballs. Amelia took a deep breath and narrowed her eyes, focusing on the cannonballs with her eagle eyed vision. Suddenly the cannonballs seemed to slow down in her minds eye, forming a kind of tunnel vision. 

With whip fast speed she unfurled her ebony bow and strung five explosive tipped arrows at the same time, then fired. The arrows made a high pitched humming sound as they sliced through the air, colliding dead on with five cannonballs. *BABOOM!* Within a heartbeat Amelia strung five more arrows and took aim again, firing with almost mechanical precision. As long as she had arrows, she could go at this pace all day, but sadly she didn't have an infinite quiver, and even more disconcerting, the Marine battleship was charging straight at them. 

"THEY'RE GOING TO RAM US..." Amelia cried. 

Down below, Rose laughed with joy as she raced back and forth across the railing, hurling softball sized air bubbles at the incoming cannonballs. As the Marine ship closed in at full speed, Rose looked over at Jax and winked at him with a mischievous grin. "I'm gonna need your help buddy!" she exclaimed. Rose began to inhale a massive amount of air into her lungs, causing her chest to swell to twice it's normal size. 

*"BUBBLE DOME!"* she commanded, before spitting out a powerful stream of air. The stream of air thickened and quickly enveloped the entire ship, forming into a giant bubble. 

At the same time Jax raised both his hands in the air. Suddenly his eyes began to glow brightly. A thin shield of energy formed in between the ship and Rose's bubble, providing an extra layer of defense. Not a second later the prow of the battleship collided with Rose's bubble. Rose grit her teeth as the bubble contracted inwards from the force of the collision. She had made the bubble as super elastic as possible and hoped it would hold. The bubble slowed the speed of the ship tremendously, and once the bubble made contact with Jax's energy shield suddenly it popped, releasing a hurricane force gust that buffeted both ships. The Marine ship spun around from the force and slammed sideways into the hull of the Dagger. Causing the Pirate vessel to tremble violently. 

"I guess we'll have to work on that!" Rose said with a playful giggle as she gripped the railing tightly. 

Up top, Amelia almost lost her balance but managed to hold tight. They no longer had to worry about cannonballs thankfully. Instead they now had to deal with the dozens of Marines swinging towards their deck on ropes cables. She drew standard arrows this time and began to fire away, severing as many of the the rope cables as she could.


----------



## Pyro (Jul 30, 2010)

*Gatrom and the Phoenix Pirates*

Gatrom could only watch as the marine battleship blocked their passage to the Grand Line. However, when they began to start shooting cannonballs, Gatrom went to work at the wheel. Due to his devil fruit, he was able to see where the cannonballs were going to land and was able to avoid most of them letting them splashdown harmlessly into the deep blue. 

However, there were a few that he was just not able to avoid. Expecting to hear and feel a crash from his beloved ship he instead only heard explosions. Looking over his shoulder he was able to see Ixian looking over triumphantly as an explosion appeared behind her. Gatrom gave her a smile as thanks for saving one of his most prized possessions. 

However, his job wasn't done. As he turned the wheel to the left, two more explosions appeared in the water right next to the boat actually pushing them closer to the marine vessel.

Blood smeared across the wheel from his previous cut as he once again dodged a group of cannon fire. Sparing a second, he looked at the palm of his hand and the cut that was there. The cut represented the commitment he had made. The commitment he had made to go though this ocean any any that would follow with this crew. Protecting them to the best of his ability and fighting the best fighters along the way. At the end of the journey, he knew, he would make Rose the pirate queen. The world needed a leader like her. Like the leader luffy once was.

A explosion and shaking of the ship snapped Gatrom back to the wheel of his ship as he tried his best to avoid the deadly barrage from the marines. 

"I can't do this forever!" he yelled to the rest of the crew. "We need a permanent solution!" 

However, before he was able to even finish his sentence, Rose and Jax had already preformed a combo that blocked almost all of the incoming projectiles from hitting the ship. Too bad it wasn't strong enough, because when the marine ship decided that cannonballs weren't working and was going to use brute force instead, the bubble popped easily and the marine ship rammed into The Dagger.

Gatrom quickly let go of his position behind the wheel and began to start to repel the boarders that streamed onto the ship. Sliding under the first marine he got to his feet and with two swift kicks to the back of the man's kneecaps the marine was down on his knees and not going anywhere. Confident that the man was no longer a threat, he moved on to the next marine taking this one down with a quick pressure point to the side of the neck.

This continued on for a few minutes until Gatrom found himself surrounded by a hoard of marines. When he began to look around at his surroundings, he realized that he was no longer aboard The Dagger and was instead now aboard the marine battleship. 

The voice of his trainer once again rang in Gatrom's ears *"You're a great fighter Gatrom. But you need to be aware of your surroundings!!!"*

Once again Gatrom had gotten himself into a pickle by just not being observant enough. 

"Little help over here?!?!?" Gatrom yelled hoping that one of his crew-mates would be able to hear him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 30, 2010)

_*With Richie...*
Richie rode his mechanized spider walker, the Richie Walker III, towards the small one man ship moored at the end of a small side dock. His heart raced with breathless anticipation the closer he got to the ship. This was it, the first step of his final journey. He would achieve his dream, or die trying. 

"RICHIE!!!" a familiar voice screamed. 

Jessie Roseo landed in front of Richie's spider walker with a violet thud. She seemed slightly out of breath and frazzled. Richie looked over at the nearby rooftops and realized she must've raced all the way from the other end of town where the Roseo shipyards were located. He stared at his older sister with a surprised face. She was supposed to be at an important meeting with Galley-La right now. Yeah her sister was hot stuff in this city alright, super rich, famous, popular, yada yada, yada. However Richie was hell bent on showing the world that she wasn't the only top Roseo in town. 

"How did you-?" 

"I'm a one woman army remember?!" Jessie interjected pointedly. "I've got eyes and ears all over this city, and I can still outrun a Yagara Bull when I have to!" 

"Are you...uh, one of the other Jessie's?" Richie asked uncertainly. If she was a clone, then this would be a lot easier.  

"No, I'm the real deal little bro!" 

Jessie gestured towards Richie's personal ship at the end of the dock. "What do yo think you're doing huh? Going for a ride?!" 

Richie shook his head and sighed. He had wanted to slip away quietly. This was exactly the kind of scene he wanted to avoid. "I'm going on my journey..." he mumbled.

"Journey?!" Jessie exclaimed in disbelief. 

"That's right Sis...*my journey*. I'm going to the end of the Grand Line come hell or high water!" Richie said in a defiant and proud tone. 

"Richie are you crazy?! This is the GL. You won't last a day out there alone...you're-"

"A CRIPPLE WHO'S GOT A YEAR TO LIVE!!" Richie shouted in anger. "That's right poor Richie the gimp...can't take care of himself. You got all the muscle of the family, while I got a friggin wheelchair!" he yelled. Richie felt hot tears begin to stream down his face as he let loose his emotions. He quickly wiped them away with his shirt sleeve, slightly embarrassed by the tears. 

"WELL I DON'T CARE WHAT THOSE DOCTOR'S SAY! I'M GONNA DO IT!!!" _
*
Right here right now...*
Richie awoke with a scream, under a pile of wooden debris. He was in almost total darkness. For a second he thought he was still dreaming, but then the memories of what had just happened replayed in his minds eye. He had taken out a giant Sea Serpent, but then something big, really big, came out of nowhere. Then everything went black and Richie felt his world literally fall out from under his feet. 

He slowly crawled his way out of the pile of wooden planks he was buried under, realizing grimly that they were likely part of the remains of his boat. The ground, if it even was the ground, felt strange, almost soft and spongy. "HEEEELLLO!!!" he cried into the darkness, but all he got in response was his own echo. Richie sighed to himself and laid his head back against a plank.   

"Great start to your journey Richie old buddy!!" he shouted in annoyance.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 30, 2010)

*Naibunes Boulevard*
Both the Hoax Pirates and the three Revolutionaries turned to glare at the newly arrived Shichibukai. Why is the World's Greatest Swordsman at a place like this; at a _time_ like this? Did the World Government send him like they sent Shichibukai Darver after them?

"Shichibukai Tengu, don't think I'll let another Warlord stand in my way as before." Feroy boldly stated towards the swordsman. Though, Feroy didn't know what he was getting himself into. This man is the Greatest Swordsman in the World, he could very well be stronger than Darver was, which would be bad.

Alex was ready to spring into action as always. Kaimetsu, along with his panther, took a defensive pose. Morris, Gritt and Sawyer stood before Silvia to guard her from the Shichibukai. Though, Helen looked a bit uneasy. She gave the Shichibukai a look of bewilderment. Robbie stood beside her.

"Haven't you met this guy before?" Robbie questioned Helen.

Helen gripped the hilt of her katana and nodded, "Yes...but something is odd." The swordswoman rebutted. 

"Enemies confirmed. Proceeding with elimination." Tengu said as he swung his blade with lightning speed. However, Tengu's blade met Helen's blade. She quickly parried his attack in the blink of an eye.

"This isn't Tengu!" Helen announced as she jumped back. "This isn't the presence of the World's Greatest Swordsman. Besides, his annoying little nurse isn't here." Helen continued.

Feroy looked over towards Tengu and then back at Helen, "You sure, Helen?" Feroy asked.

"Positive. If this was Tengu, none of us would be alive as of now." She answered.

"Alright, I'll trust in your judgement. I'm going further down into the canyon to look for my mother. I trust you guys can handle this situation without me?" 

"We never needed you in the first place." Kaimetsu abruptly said.

Feroy looked over towards his first-mate, "We'll see, emo boy." Feroy said before racing off deeper into the canyon.


----------



## Pyro (Jul 30, 2010)

*Naibunes Boulevard*


Morris, Sawyer, and Gritt all looked at each other as the supposed shichibaki approached. They could all tell that this was not in fact the real strongest swordsmen. For one, he was identifying the pirates by sight, something that was actually impossible for the shichibaki. However, the three didn't even need to voice their opinions for the Hoax Pirates to figure out that it wasn't the real deal.

_"There is a 99.9% chance that your analysis is correct Helen. This supposed shichibaki is not as he seems."_ Morris stated


"You sir, are correct. It seems to be one of the marine's new machine weapons. Very dangerous, however its fighting abilities do not parallel those of the real shichibaki." Grit responded.

*"We've seen these guys before ain't we? They're tough but I think we can handle this. Why don'tcha youngins go ahead and take out the rest of the marines as we clean up this metal wannabe?"* Sawyer addressed the Hoax Pirates.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2010)

*The Creeds... *

A day has passed since he saw that little girl?s eyes. An entire day has past since his last meal. Today is the day that he will be executed. He doesn?t look up at the crowd, for he can barely move his neck. His breathing is ragged and he feels a marine kick him, telling him to ?hush?. He sees the steel-toed boots of that man, Branko. He was the man who had been torturing him for the last few days.

First he had went with the standard stuff, a little something stolen from Impel Down, but then he got creative. He pulled out iron-hot whips, and wrapped them around Marvin?s body, letting them just sit there, leaving burn marks. He screamed and screamed, yet Marvin never did say he would give up his dream. His dream of becoming the King? Shiro had given him that dream. He lost that, Shiro would be dead. He didn?t even know he was alive, but a man could live in on dreams. 

So when they put those two blades on his neck, Marvin felt that cold metal, strangely absent, he knew it was today. He didn?t close his eyes or pray to his god, he merely open his mouth and shouted at the top of his lungs. ?press past reality! Let your imagination guide the way! Nobody, and I mean nobody can put a man?s dream down until he has stopped believing.? His voice comes out ragged and hoarse, but everybody is listening. They had seen executions like this before. Branko cursed. ?shuuut up!? He kicks Marvin in his stomach, but the man keeps on yelling at the top of his lungs. ?they may oppress you, try and keep you down, but with focus, you punch them back with a  Fist of Dreams! Because the truth is, a man is one who fights for what he believes in. Not someone who sits down and gives up. The will to keep on is what makes a man!? He shouts.

Then he smiles at the crowd. ?do you have the will?? He asks the crowd with a grin. Branko grits his teeth at his words, and then spits. ?kill this fucking Luffy wannabee!? He whispers to the two marines. They raise their blades to lob his head off Marvin?s well shoulders?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 30, 2010)

*Crimson Fist Pirates...*

Derrick had unleashed a blast of lava from his newly acquired wolf mouth, straight at his little brother. The young prince easily leaped out of the way, "There's that dangerous fruit of yours again!"

Derrick simply grows at him before launching another blast. However Nick smacks it out of the sky with his staff, "That nearly killed the entire Kingdom! Remember that? I was too young to but I'm sure I would have if your little explosion ended up killing me."

"They would've been better off dead than under that man's rule!" he shouts before dashing forward. Nicky leaps back and lands on top of his throne to avoid the attack, "That man? You couldn't possibly be talking about father? The greatest ruler the Crimson Kingdom's ever had?!"

He slams his hand into the throne and it transformed into an octopus containing many jewls in it. It chucks it's tentacles forward and wraps them around the Wolf Pirate Captain.

"I'll never call that monster my father!" he shouts as he bursts with lava and burns the octopus to a crisp, "And I'm not going to let you turn into another version of him!" he shouts diving forward at the Prince.


----------



## Pyro (Jul 30, 2010)

*Moab vs Gigen*

Moab saw a crimson army member walking down the hall. He quickly ducked behind a nearby bush.

Moab could only watch as Gigen slowly made his way to where he was hiding. 

_Cmon dont find me, dont find me, dont find me. I've got so much left to live for. Like bananas! Damn I could really go for a banana right about now. Snap out of it Moab! You're gonna die! You can't fight like this. You're a monkey and while that is really freaking awesome, you dont have your needles or scalpels with you._

However, it seemed all of Moab's pleading fell on deaf ears. With one mighty sniff, Gigen turned right to where Moab was hiding.

"I seee youuuuu." He said to the pirate doctor.

"AAAHHH. Ok, um you really dont wanna fight me. I'm no fun at all. I'll just lay down and let you kill me. You might as well just keep walking right? Go find Vince, I bet he tates like chicken! Or... uh... OOOH I've got an idea. Go find Jasmine. She's bound to put up a good fight. And she's... um... hot? So, you can like... um... do stuff? Oh jeez who am I kidding. You'd never believe that."

"Hehehe." Gigen laughed as his body began a transformation. Fur erupted out of his skin and his teeth grew to twice their previous size. However, he didn't transform completely into an animal like all the previous people, instead he mainly maintained his human form. "You talk to much. Hehehehe. Now run monkey. Run and jump and claw. Make this interesting." Gigen yelled as he jumped towards Moab biting down and tearing a chunk of hair and skin off of his prey.


"Ouch. That really hurt.... jerk. Here I am trying to get you fed/laid and you go and do something unnecessary like that." Moab yelled back checking out his new wound. It wasn't anything too serious, but like ripping out a chunk of hair always is, it was very painful.

"Hehehe. Oooo I'm just getting started. This wont be fun for you... but I can't say the same for me. Hehehe"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 30, 2010)

*Katsu Island*

An early island in the Grand Line, contains multiple bars that are filled with passing pirates and bounty hunters. It is filled with tention between the two groups but none of foolish enough to start any trouble with the marine base over looking the entire island from a top a large hill. 

Two drunken pirates stumble out of the bar and towards the docks, "Ey Jawnny, wuz that?" one asks pointing off into the distance.

"Is gettin' bigger..." the other points out as the small speck becomes larger..."Well daz cuz its gettin closer dumb bass."

Suddenly the two realized just what was happening...There was a large boat...And it was flying through the sky...Right towards them, *"Crap!"* they start running out of the way as a giant ship smacks into the water and continues to slide along it and towards them. It slowly starts to climb up onto land but stops before too much of it makes it.

The two slowly peak up from their hiding spots, "ABOUT TIME I LANDED!" suddenly a blue haired man with large sun glasses and a long red cape pops up, "W-who the ell are you!" 

The man grins, "I am Ritoru D. Kyojin! Captain of the Eternal Flame Pirates!" they look at each other, "So...Wares your crew?" one asks, "...Crew?" he asks confused.

"Yor a captain...of a one man crew..." they look at each other and start laughing. Ritoru stares for a moment before leaping off his ship, grabbing them by the heads and slamming them to the ground.

"So...Still laughing?" he pulls them up by their heads. They don't say a word, "...Whatever," he tosses their possibly lifeless bodies away and heads into town.

He looks at the multiple buildings, "A crew eh...I should probably get one of those..." he picks a random bar and slams his foot into the door...However doors on Katsu Island aren't quite as durable as the ones on Elbaf so it goes flying off the hinges and into one of the men, sending him and the door crashing through the wall.

Ritoru pays him no mind, "My name is Ritoru D. Kyojin! Captain of the Eternal Flame Pirates. Who here thinks that they're man enough to join my crew!" he shouts slamming his foot into the ground for emphasis, though he breaks through the floor.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> He looks at the multiple buildings, "A crew eh...I should probably get one of those..."  he picks a random bar and slams his foot into the door...However doors  on Katsu Island aren't quite as durable as the ones on Elbaf so it goes  flying off the hinges and into one of the men, sending him and the door  crashing through the wall.
> 
> Ritoru pays him no mind, "My name is Ritoru D. Kyojin! Captain of the Eternal Flame Pirates. Who here thinks that they're man enough to join my crew!" he shouts slamming his foot into the ground for emphasis, though he breaks through the floor.



As the door goes flying into the crowd and takes out one of the men, The group at Miashi's table all sit up quickly, causing him to fall over, causing aces and kings to fall out of his sleeves... causing him to be a rather unhappy camper. "OI!!! YOU LITT'LE BASTAHD! YOU WERE CHEATIN!" Miashi stood up quickly. "Why i never... I've never been so insulted in my life sir! I am a man of honor! I am a samurai! i fight and deal with pride! To think i would cheat... Just because some cards fell from my HAND." The men walk over to him. "You ain't got no cards IN yer hand. We aven't even DELT em yet!"

Miashi blinked. "Ah, Excellent point. To which, My rebuttal is..." He picked up the table and threw it at them, grabbing as much Beli as he could. The men give chase but Miashi passes the front door. "If you have any qualms with me." He points over to the man who just broke into the bar. "Please, Take it up with my captain! Ta-tah~" With that he rushes out the door.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 30, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> As the door goes flying into the crowd and takes out one of the men, The group at Miashi's table all sit up quickly, causing him to fall over, causing aces and kings to fall out of his sleeves... causing him to be a rather unhappy camper. "OI!!! YOU LITT'LE BASTAHD! YOU WERE CHEATIN!" Miashi stood up quickly. "Why i never... I've never been so insulted in my life sir! I am a man of honor! I am a samurai! i fight and deal with pride! To think i would cheat... Just because some cards fell from my HAND." The men walk over to him. "You ain't got no cards IN yer hand. We aven't even DELT em yet!"
> 
> Miashi blinked. "Ah, Excellent point. To which, My rebuttal is..." He picked up the table and threw it at them, grabbing as much Beli as he could. The men give chase but Miashi passes the front door. "If you have any qualms with me." He points over to the man who just broke into the bar. "Please, Take it up with my captain! Ta-tah~" With that he rushes out the door.



Ritoru's ears perk up as he hears the words "my captain." He slams his fists together, "Right! That's one!" he reaches back and grabs hold of his newly recruited pirate, "Well new recruit! Rule number one of the Eternal Flame Pirates!"

Miashi struggles to break free but Ritoru's got a death grip on his jacket, "WE DON'T RUN FROM ANYONE OR ANYTHING!" he begins to pull the samurai forward, "NOW GET IN THERE AND SHOW EM' WHAT WE'RE MADE OF!" he throws him forward with great force, his body crashing into the men that were attacking.

The group of gamblers, including Miashi, go crashing into the wall and make a second hole not too far from where the door crashed through, "This pirate stuff is pretty easy...So! Who's next to join!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Ritoru's ears perk up as he hears the words "my captain." He slams his fists together, "Right! That's one!" he reaches back and grabs hold of his newly recruited pirate, "Well new recruit! Rule number one of the Eternal Flame Pirates!"
> 
> Miashi struggles to break free but Ritoru's got a death grip on his jacket, "WE DON'T RUN FROM ANYONE OR ANYTHING!" he begins to pull the samurai forward, "NOW GET IN THERE AND SHOW EM' WHAT WE'RE MADE OF!" he throws him forward with great force, his body crashing into the men that were attacking.
> 
> The group of gamblers, including Miashi, go crashing into the wall and make a second hole not too far from where the door crashed through, "This pirate stuff is pretty easy...So! Who's next to join!"



The first thought in Miashi's mind is "HUARG!" The second thought is "OW!" and the third thought is "I've been in this kind of situation before, except, it was women and not three ugly dudes." As they crash through the wall, Miashi flips and gets to his feet. "Hey! That was very rude!" Then he noticed he had lost his money. "WAH!! MY MONEY!" He shouts. "Damn... I wont be able to pay back captain black if i can't get the money... He's gonna be very... very upset..." He thought to himself. 

"Nngh.. You bastard..." The three men begin to stand up. "Hey pals... hows it goin? Hahaha, No hard feelings right? What's a couple punches between friends right? a couple broken ribs between pals!" He smiles. "Oh, indeed... Ow bout we show em what we fink boys?" They grin. "I like that... I like that a lot." Miashi nodded. "Right, No choice then..." 

with a leap forward, he begins to spin his body around and draws his blade. "Feather Breeze!" Landing on the opposite side of the men, cuts form all over their bodies. "Guah...." and all three drop to their knees. "Wellp... Job well done...!" With that, he begins to loot their pockets for more money.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2010)

Asuka is walking the streets, Hands shoved into her pockets, looking like a menace to society. Her cat Whiskers, mimics her, looking around smugly with his sunglasses. Asuka grins back at him, and pounds her fist with his paw. Whiskers then raises his other paw to point up the street. Asuka lifts an eyebrow. ?pirates you say?? Now any normal girl would take off running, but instead Asuka cracks her knuckles and smiles defiantly. ?well about time something happened, things were getting boring in this bitch-town.? 

Whiskers nods and they walk into the store. Asuka sees a man toss a freaking guy through a door and she frowns. He was strong. She reaches for her pistol, but waits to see what he does next. 

The group of gamblers, including Miashi, go crashing into the wall and make a second hole not too far from where the door crashed through, "This pirate stuff is pretty easy...So! Who's next to join!"

Asuka snorts. ?who the fuck are you? With that damn outfit, shitty ass hairdo, fucked up glasses, and them tattoos which look like a fucking amateur made.?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 30, 2010)

Ritoru watches as his new recruit finishes off the gamblers with great skill, "Whoo! There ya go!" he had never seen such grace and percision used in battle, it was usually...You know, smashy smashy.

"I don't understand why you didn't just crush his skull but the way you did it worked too!" he says pumping his fist into the air.

Suddenly he heard a voice come from behind him “Who the fuck are you? With that damn outfit, shitty ass hairdo, fucked up glasses, and them tattoos which look like a fucking amateur made.” 

Ritoru gained a slightly annoyed look on his face as he began to turn around, "I'm Ritoru D. Ryojin, and I've said it three times already, how hard is it to figure out dammit!" he then sees that it is a woman standing in the door.

He looks a bit confused for a while, "...What's a woman doing here...?" he asks as he looks around the battlefield, "And what the hell is that?" he says pointing at her weapon. It certainly wasn't a sword or an axe...But it looked kind of dangerous, maybe it was a fancy club of some sort.

"Anyway...These are the proud markings of Elbaf!" he says with pride as he grips the tattoo on his shoulder, "Done by Ilgar, the steadiest handed giant on the entire island!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Ritoru watches as his new recruit finishes off the gamblers with great skill, "Whoo! There ya go!" he had never seen such grace and percision used in battle, it was usually...You know, smashy smashy.
> 
> "I don't understand why you didn't just crush his skull but the way you did it worked too!" he says pumping his fist into the air.
> 
> ...



"Sorry folks! It's just a looney! Don't mind him, Everyone continue with your gambling!" Miashi waves as he enters the bar... through the hole... The painful hole he was tossed through. "You throw pretty good... but i've been through worse." He rubbed his neck. "Nothin like the punishments ol' cap used to deal... _"YOU DID WHAT WITH MY DAUGHTER!?!?!??!"_ Ahh... Those were the days." He smirked a little bit. 

"Anyways, if you sit right here and wait calmly, I'm sure the fine nice men in white suits will be by to help you back to elbaf... or whatever drug they put you on. Because you are a looney. A crazy person." He nods. "Whose mr.crazy? Is you mr.Crazy? Yes you is!" He spoke baby talk as he sat Ritoru down on a chair. "Now, Unkie Miashi is gonna make some calls. You just sit here and don't stop being you." He gave him a reassuring light tap to the chin. "Good kid, Good kid." He nods, walking over to a denden mushi.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2010)

Asuka shakes her head. ?you talk too damn much. What happen to the guys who used to just stare at my chest stupidly until I shot them off their fucking balls?? Whiskers does a little shrug and then goes back to smoking his cigarette. She raises her rifle and points it at Ritoru, making it a point to aim for his lower body. ?all right listen up! I?m Asuka no-last-name! All you need to know is that I never miss my damn target! You can ask?? SHe pauses to make up a name. Then a light bulb appears above her head. ?Johnny! I shot off his fucking balls!? Then she crosses her arms, smiles confidently and waits for Ritoru to back off now that he has heard her boast. 

Then she sees the bum that had been tossed threw a wall move for a den den mushi. Asuka points her gun at him. ?oh no you fucking don?t! This guy is mine, smelly guy whose name I don?t know!?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Asuka shakes her head. ?you talk too damn much. What happen to the guys who used to just stare at my chest stupidly until I shot them off their fucking balls?? Whiskers does a little shrug and then goes back to smoking his cigarette. She raises her rifle and points it at Ritoru, making it a point to aim for his lower body. ?all right listen up! I?m Asuka no-last-name! All you need to know is that I never miss my damn target! You can ask?? SHe pauses to make up a name. Then a light bulb appears above her head. ?Johnny! I shot off his fucking balls!? Then she crosses her arms, smiles confidently and waits for Ritoru to back off now that he has heard her boast.
> 
> Then she sees the bum that had been tossed threw a wall move for a den den mushi. Asuka points her gun at him. ?oh no you fucking don?t! This guy is mine, smelly guy whose name I don?t know!?


"Now now, No need to resort to violence, i make it a rule to never hit a woman." He takes a pause for a moment. "Unless she's into that sort of thing... sometimes, woo-boy i could tell you stories... But i wont, that would be rude.. unless you're into that sort of thing..." He rubbed his chin. "You into that sort of thing? Just curious, you seem like an open girl. What with the come hither open shorts and the do-me lips. Indeed, Indeed you do." He nodded.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 30, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Sorry folks! It's just a looney! Don't mind him, Everyone continue with your gambling!" Miashi waves as he enters the bar... through the hole... The painful hole he was tossed through. "You throw pretty good... but i've been through worse." He rubbed his neck. "Nothin like the punishments ol' cap used to deal... _"YOU DID WHAT WITH MY DAUGHTER!?!?!??!"_ Ahh... Those were the days." He smirked a little bit.
> 
> "Anyways, if you sit right here and wait calmly, I'm sure the fine nice men in white suits will be by to help you back to elbaf... or whatever drug they put you on. Because you are a looney. A crazy person." He nods. "Whose mr.crazy? Is you mr.Crazy? Yes you is!" He spoke baby talk as he sat Ritoru down on a chair. "Now, Unkie Miashi is gonna make some calls. You just sit here and don't stop being you." He gave him a reassuring light tap to the chin. "Good kid, Good kid." He nods, walking over to a denden mushi.



"Oi, what the hell are you doing?" he says slapping Miashi's hand away from his face. However he gave the slap enough power to spin the swordsman around, leaving a dazed look on his face.

"You've got strength, but you seem a bit odd...And cowardly...DON'T WORRY THOUGH!" he jumps from his seat, "I'LL BREAK YOU OF THAT COWARDNESS AS WE VENTURE THROUGH THE SEAS!" he shouts, grabbing him by the shoulder and squeezing tight as he speaks.

A look of pain takes over Miashi's face, "Gah, get off of me you psycho!" he says breaking free of the death grip and rubbing his shoulder.



Bluebeard said:


> Asuka shakes her head. ?you talk too damn much. What happen to the guys who used to just stare at my chest stupidly until I shot them off their fucking balls?? Whiskers does a little shrug and then goes back to smoking his cigarette. She raises her rifle and points it at Ritoru, making it a point to aim for his lower body. ?all right listen up! I?m Asuka no-last-name! All you need to know is that I never miss my damn target! You can ask?? SHe pauses to make up a name. Then a light bulb appears above her head. ?Johnny! I shot off his fucking balls!? Then she crosses her arms, smiles confidently and waits for Ritoru to back off now that he has heard her boast.
> 
> Then she sees the bum that had been tossed threw a wall move for a den den mushi. Asuka points her gun at him. ?oh no you fucking don?t! This guy is mine, smelly guy whose name I don?t know!?



"NEVER MISS!" he shouts in shock, "That's pretty impressive," he grabs hold of her weapon and lifts it up to examine it, "But you use this thing? How the hell are you sposed to hit someone with a damn club? Do you throw it or something?" he asks as he swings it around, Asuka still holding onto the other end of it as she gets swung around with it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2010)

Asuka is about to shoot Miashi, but then takes a step back and her face twists into disgust. *?WHAT!?* She exclaims angrily. ?don?t question what I wear! I wear it because it fucking feels good. It Lets me uh? feel the wind!? When she notices the grin forming on miashi?s face, she curses and says, ?fuck off, mister!?  She then turns to Ritoru, who appeared to be dumb, incredibly violent, and outrageously loud. Sort of like Asuka herself. She smiles, she sort of liked this guy.  

"NEVER MISS!" he shouts in shock, "That's pretty impressive," he grabs hold of her weapon and lifts it up to examine it, "But you use this thing? How the hell are you sposed to hit someone with a damn club? Do you throw it or something?" he asks as he swings it around, Asuka still holding onto the other end of it as she gets swung around with it.

Asuka screams, "put me down!" Ritoru curiously puts her down and Asuka nods to him, "thanks. Allow me to demonstrate!" She then smiles at Miashi, sinisterly. ?oh fuck-? Before Ritoru can stop her, Asuka fires a shot off. Instead of hitting him, the high caliber bullet hits the wall behind him, making a huge hole. ?That?s what my baby can do and you probably don?t want to see what I can do to your balls.? She says confidently, propping the rifle up and leaning on it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Asuka is about to shoot Miashi, but then takes a step back and her face twists into disgust. *?WHAT!?* She exclaims angrily. ?don?t question what I wear! I wear it because it fucking feels good. It Lets me uh? feel the wind!? When she notices the grin forming on miashi?s face, she curses and says, ?fuck off, mister!?  She then turns to Ritoru, who appeared to be dumb, incredibly violent, and outrageously loud. Sort of like Asuka herself. She smiles, she sort of liked this guy.
> 
> "NEVER MISS!" he shouts in shock, "That's pretty impressive," he grabs hold of her weapon and lifts it up to examine it, "But you use this thing? How the hell are you sposed to hit someone with a damn club? Do you throw it or something?" he asks as he swings it around, Asuka still holding onto the other end of it as she gets swung around with it.
> 
> Asuka screams, "put me down!" Ritoru curiously puts her down and Asuka nods to him, "thanks. Allow me to demonstrate!" She then smiles at Miashi, sinisterly. ?oh fuck-? Before Ritoru can stop her, Asuka fires a shot off. Instead of hitting him, the high caliber bullet hits the wall behind him, making a huge hole. ?That?s what my baby can do and you probably don?t want to see what I can do to your balls.? She says confidently, propping the rifle up and leaning on it.



"Hmm." Miashi rubs his chin. "It's just like that time i got shot at with canons." He nodded. "Good times, Good times... Couldn't pay me debt, had to escape from a basement, got shot at, cannon explosions... Ah.. Memories." He chuckled a little. "Well. Since you're both trying to kill me... Or whatever it is mr.Crazy attempted to do to my shoulder, I suppose i should introduce myself, it would just be rude not too." He bowed. "Names Isa Miashi, Most people just call me Miashi. Nice ta meet ya."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 31, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Asuka is about to shoot Miashi, but then takes a step back and her face twists into disgust. *?WHAT!?* She exclaims angrily. ?don?t question what I wear! I wear it because it fucking feels good. It Lets me uh? feel the wind!? When she notices the grin forming on miashi?s face, she curses and says, ?fuck off, mister!?  She then turns to Ritoru, who appeared to be dumb, incredibly violent, and outrageously loud. Sort of like Asuka herself. She smiles, she sort of liked this guy.
> 
> "NEVER MISS!" he shouts in shock, "That's pretty impressive," he grabs hold of her weapon and lifts it up to examine it, "But you use this thing? How the hell are you sposed to hit someone with a damn club? Do you throw it or something?" he asks as he swings it around, Asuka still holding onto the other end of it as she gets swung around with it.
> 
> Asuka screams, "put me down!" Ritoru curiously puts her down and Asuka nods to him, "thanks. Allow me to demonstrate!" She then smiles at Miashi, sinisterly. ?oh fuck-? Before Ritoru can stop her, Asuka fires a shot off. Instead of hitting him, the high caliber bullet hits the wall behind him, making a huge hole. ?That?s what my baby can do and you probably don?t want to see what I can do to your balls.? She says confidently, propping the rifle up and leaning on it.



"My balls...?" he scratches his head, "Ah! My Orbs of Manliness!" he shouts and then pauses, "Now that I think about it...That wouldn't be good huh?" he says looking over at the hole in the wall.

"No matter! You'll be joining my crew!" he says patting her on the back and sending her flying into a few tables, "That weapon and the fact that you never miss with it more than make up for your lack of orbs!"



InfIchi said:


> "Hmm." Miashi rubs his chin. "It's just like that time i got shot at with canons." He nodded. "Good times, Good times... Couldn't pay me debt, had to escape from a basement, got shot at, cannon explosions... Ah.. Memories." He chuckled a little. "Well. Since you're both trying to kill me... Or whatever it is mr.Crazy attempted to do to my shoulder, I suppose i should introduce myself, it would just be rude not too." He bowed. "Names Isa Miashi, Most people just call me Miashi. Nice ta meet ya."



"Cannons...I believe I have one of those on my ship..." he hadn't gotten a good look at it before he was sent flying off into the distance with a group giant throw. In actuallity there was a massive cannon mounted on the front of *The Golden Torch*.

"And I don't know who this Mr. Crazy is but my name is Ritoru! AND IF I HAVE TO INTRODUCE MYSELF ONE MORE TIME!" he crashes his fist into a table, causing it to crumble to pieces.

"I don't give a shit who you people are!" the bartender shouts, "You're wrecking my bar!" he looks over towards the group of men that had been in his bar before the group of destructive crazies had showed up, "Look! If you guys take care of these fuckers I'll give you all free drinks till ya' puke!"

They all look at each other, "They're gettin on my nerves anyway..." one says getting up. The others soon join him, "You'd better not be bullshittin' old man, or you'll be the next one with a busted head..." 

The men all charge forward at the three, "Well crew! Lets show them the power of real men!" he says completely forgetting that Asuka is not a man...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2010)

"It's odd... I don't remember joining this crew..." He rubs his chin. "Of course you did! you said my captain!" Ritoru reassures him. "No... no.. i never remember those words passing my lips... I am obviously the one who is being wronged here, can't we agree fella's?" He turned to the rather angry bar patrons. "I shall take your silence as a yes." "GET HIM!" Three men rush at him. "Obviously This is my cue to..." THWACK! He flips and kicks one of the through the wall and draws his blade, cutting the backs of the other two as he lands on the ground. "Make my exit." He smirked. "It's been a pleasuring knowing you all. See you in hell and all that jazz!" He waves, rushing through the open hole he just created. "Can't be seen hanging around with pirates... Would not look good after being kicked out of the marines... which does not look good on it's own...."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2010)

"No matter! You'll be joining my crew!" he says patting her on the back and sending her flying into a few tables, "That weapon and the fact that you never miss with it more than make up for your lack of orbs!"

“wait huh?”  Asuka says, standing up from the tables he had knocked her into too. She tilts her head sideways, trying to make any type of sense out this. “I was supposed to be kicking your ass!” She shouts at him, jumping in the air and pounding her fists. She then folds her arms. “Besides, coconuts,” She cups her breasts, “are much better then orbs!” She says, smugly, apparently offended that he thought she was weak because she wasn’t a man.

The men all charge forward at the three, "Well crew! Lets show them the power of real men!" he says completely forgetting that Asuka is not a man...

Asuka looks at Ritoru and says, “I’m not a fucking guy!” As the group of bandits, thieves, and pirates come rushing, she curses and says, “oh shit,” A muscular man sings with a broken cup, hoping to cut her face with it. Asuka jumps back, balancing on one foot and puts her rifle to his pelvis. She smirks and says, “gotcha, punk!” Then she fires, and a sickening crack is heard as the man flies out of the window. She smirks. “nice!” She high-fives her cat, Whiskers, who is sitting on top of her rifle, with his arms crossed. “those new bullets really do work!” 

As more men come at her, Asuka says, “crap. Too bad I only made one.” Her mind flashes back to earlier, where Ritoru had made a crude gesture to her rifle. She swings it knocking men down as if it were a club. She then straps it to her back, and pulls out a pistol, shooting one man in his kneecap and the other, directly in his balls. “my cocunuts, greater then your orbs of manliness!” As the man lets out a cry, she shoves her boot up his mouth and she says, *“taste shit!” *

Asuka then looks to see Miashi fleeing. "get fucking back her, scum!" She raises a pistol and shoots at him.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 31, 2010)

Ritoru observes as Asuka tears through the men, "Hoho...Seems I've underestimated the power of coconuts..." he pats his chest, "A shame I don't have any..."

He shrugs, "Oh well, my Orbs of Manliness have never failed me before!" he rushes forward and meets the charging men head on. He slams his fist into one of their faces. A loud crack is heard as he pours more force into it and is finally send flying through the building wall and the buildings next door as well.

He spins around and back hands another, sending him crashing away. He then leaps up, raising his leg and slamming it into the shoulder of another. The man's feet bust through the floor and he is dug in up to his neck in a daze of pain.

He then grabs hold of one of the tables and begins spinning around with it. He then unleashed it, slamming into a group of men and carrying them off into the distance. 

He then looks up and spots his other crew member running off into the distance. He stomps his foot, breaking the floor bellow him, *"THE NUMBER ONE RULE OF THE ETERNAL FLAME PIRATES,"* he grabs hold of one of the men that are charging at him by his face, *"WE DON'T RUN FROM ANYONE OR ANYTHING!"* he chucks the ruffian at Miashi as he runs, Asuka joins in by firing off a blew rounds as well.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Asuka then looks to see Miashi fleeing. "get fucking back her, scum!" She raises a pistol and shoots at him.



"Ho..." Miashi leaps into the air and avoids the bullet and the rather interesting group of men that were now being flung in his general direction, landing on top of a car, then leaping onto a window ledge and up onto the roof. "Hate to fight and run, It's been lovely!" He waves as he dashes off. "Phew... Almost got hit... That would have been dangerous." He jumps onto the roof of the next building and notices a massive ship near the dock. "The perfect ship! I can sell that for tons of cash and pay off my debts! This is the best, Day, Ever!" He smiles as he heads towards the massive ship.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 31, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Ho..." Miashi leaps into the air and avoids the bullet and the rather interesting group of men that were now being flung in his general direction, landing on top of a car, then leaping onto a window ledge and up onto the roof. "Hate to fight and run, It's been lovely!" He waves as he dashes off. "Phew... Almost got hit... That would have been dangerous." He jumps onto the roof of the next building and notices a massive ship near the dock. "The perfect ship! I can sell that for tons of cash and pay off my debts! This is the best, Day, Ever!" He smiles as he heads towards the massive ship.



"There's one! Fire!" suddenly a line up of marine gunmen take aim and fire at the swordsmen, "Yep, that one fits the description that the bartender gave us..." the lead officer says.

The bartender watches from one of the holes in his bar, "Yea, I knew these idiots wouldn't get the job done..." he says looking back as the two finish off the last of the criminals. "So I had no choice but to call in the big guns..." he says nodding to himself.

Ritoru grits his teeth, their attacks had missed and the swordsmen had escape, "Come on Coconut Shooter,"  he says waving his arm and signalling her to follow. 

"He must be taught that we face every challenge head on!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2010)

Asuka’s eyes widen as she sees the familiar uniforms of the marines. “fucking marines,” She mutters. She had fought against marines who had come to her home, looking for animals to poach. As Ritoru tells her to follow she looks at the man. This next step would determine what she did in life. “what the hell,” She says, shrugging her shoulders and putting the rifle on her shoulder. “now listen buddy! My name is Asuka, not coconut shooter!” She says. “now I usually don’t like playing around with pirates…” She points her rifle at him. 

“i like your style though. Crazy, yet not crazy enough for me to kill you!” She says with a laugh, biting back the fact that she was nervous as hell at the thought of fighting marines on their own turf. She didn’t show it, though. “so what are we going to do…” She muttered, not sure what to say. “uh, captain?”


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 31, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Asuka?s eyes widen as she sees the familiar uniforms of the marines. ?fucking marines,? She mutters. She had fought against marines who had come to her home, looking for animals to poach. As Ritoru tells her to follow she looks at the man. This next step would determine what she did in life. ?what the hell,? She says, shrugging her shoulders and putting the rifle on her shoulder. ?now listen buddy! My name is Asuka, not coconut shooter!? She says. ?now I usually don?t like playing around with pirates?? She points her rifle at him.
> 
> ?i like your style though. Crazy, yet not crazy enough for me to kill you!? She says with a laugh, biting back the fact that she was nervous as hell at the thought of fighting marines on their own turf. She didn?t show it, though. ?so what are we going to do?? She muttered, not sure what to say. ?uh, captain??



"Yes! Another one of my crewmates that calls me Captain. Well Coco-Er Asuka, we're going to pull our other crewmates ass out of the fire!" he says dashing forward.

"Though this beating will most likely do him some good I refuse to let one of my nakama get shot full of holes by these club wielding fools!" 

As they approached the marines Asuka began to get nervous but Ritoru simply could not get their fast enough. He pushed off the ground and propeled himself straight towards the group of gunmen.

He slams his fist into the ground in front of them, shaking their stances and then began pounding away at the men.

As the pirate captain went to work on the marines a gun shot rang through the air and whizzed past his head. Everyone immediately stopped their attacking, Ritoru glaring off into the distance.

"Sir!" they all say saluting, "Who the hell do you think you are interrupting my fight!" Ritoru says walking up the hill that the marine base sits on towards a man in a feathered hat that is holding a pistol. 

"I'm not going to bother myself by speaking my name as it you'll be dead soon enough. It would simply be a waste of breath," the man says, looking down at the blue haired mad man.

He pulls out a mini den den mushi and holds up his pistol with the other hand, "You two shouldn't even bother coming down, I'll have things under control here shortly..." he says preparing to fire at Ritoru.

"I want the situation secure with limited damage to the area...Christo will head to the docks to ensure that there will be no escaping and I'll join you on the front lines shortly...If you're correct than my travel will be simply for an afternoon walk...But if you're wrong than I'll be prepared to clean up the scum that you could not handle in time."

The man sighs, "Yea yea, don't worry yourself," he says putting away the transponder, "So, you Blue Haired Beast, shall we end this before the boss gets testy?" he says preparing to pull the trigger.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2010)

Although Asuka was shaky, she is in a sniper and as one; her reflexes were above a untrained person’s. She whips out her rifle, loads a bullet and fires it all in a total of three seconds. Her aim is also unparalleled, for it knocks Howard’s pistol out of his hand. “what the-“ The man mutters, as he realizes he is holding no weapon. His gun falls out of his reach. Asuka is standing there, fierce look in her eyes. “Don’t fucking ignore me.” She has lit a cigarette and is standing there, smoke still coming out of her rifle. 

Howard shakes his head in disgust. “more pirate scum, so poor that you can barely afford decent clothes…” Asuka glares angrily at him. “WHAT!? I wear this outfit because I like it!” She yells back at the man angrily. Whiskers stands on her shoulder looking confident. However, before she knows it, Howard has whipped out another pistol and with movement matching hers; he spins and fires a bullet at Asuka. Asuka jumps out of the way, the bullet grazing her shoulder. *“whiskers!”* Asuka shouts, but she cannot see the mimic cat. “damn it!” She says. “do whatever you fucking like, Ritoru, I’m going to take out the trash.”

Howard spits. “the only trash here is you, pirate scum.” Asuka rolls her eyes in annoyance at his words. She raises her hand and flips him off. She then yells, “Bring it pussy!”


----------



## Noitora (Jul 31, 2010)

The Black Storm Pirates
Arc 1
Eye of the Storm​
*Raiva D. Tempestade arrives at Sherpin Shores, East Blue...*

  The Island known as Sherpin Shores in East Blue, covered in head to toe in thick layers of snow. It can be a rather attractive sight when the sun breaks through the large collection of darkened clouds in the sky, but that is a rarity in itself. At the shore of the island sits a large traders town, bustling with activity and the shouts of sellers trying to advertise their goods. A marine presence is a regular sight, as they tend to execute the pirates they capture in the town centre, a town that very much sits on the side of justice. That does not say, however, that the wondrous pirates of the sea do not make stops here, sometimes due to the cheap prices and good collection of trade, it is worth the risk. If there is nobody to rob out on the open waters, that is. Further into the island sits a marine base, lead by the Lt. Commander Fasfa and Lt. Soran the Judge. A pair of justice loving marines, bent on protecting the weak and happily staying in the same place forever… Just the type of men he hated.

  Not far off from the shore a rather large boat was moving towards the docks. However it was at a slow speed, with very little actually occurring on the ship. Alone upon the deck, a tall, slender man stood at the wheel, one hand on the wooden object, the other slipped into his pocket. Wearing his usual attire, his long black trench coat flapping in the rough winds of the island, snow fluttering about his ship and beginning to settle on the deck. A bit of snow was of no consequence, this island was the nearest on his map that had the qualities he was seeking, he would simply have to make do with what came at him. The pirate known as Raiva D Tempestade settled at the stone docks on the island, several traders awaiting him already like the scavenging dogs they were. Raiva glided to his boats ramp and strode down it to the dock. Both his hands were slipped into his pockets as he made his way down.
_“My, you the only guy on that ship.”_ One of the traders bellowed as he peered past Ravia. With his gaze till ahead, the D. replied.
*“No. But I’m the only one coming off.”* Getting a rather odd look from the traders he continued on, purpose in his stride as he head directly for a single point in the town.

  Ahead of him, in the centre of the large down, stood the well structured execution stand for pirates and criminals. As Raiva closed the distance between himself and ‘it, he stopped for a brief moment to study it. Many whom sought power like himself had found their heads rolling along these stones, their blood filling the cracks. He had no intention of following the same fate as those weaklings, he would rise higher than any of them could ever comprehend; he would shape the New World. Pulling himself out of his moment of contemplation he strode up the stairs, the common folk and civilians beginning to notice him as he marched upwards. As well as the attention of the marine patrols. As he stepped higher the wind seemed to increased in strength, flapping his coat dramatically, along with his dark hair and collared feathers. Upon reaching the height of the stand the pirate turned swiftly, to face the people gathering below him. With one hand he swiped to the side, clawing it somewhat as he began to speak, his voice being carried by the wind.

*“What I see… is a bunch of weaklings… scurrying about trying to scrounge a living, and it disgusts me. No ambition. No strength. No Power. I will show you what power is… what my New World will be. My name is Ravia D. Tempestade, remember it.”*
With another swipe of his clawed hand, his finger aimed towards the marine base in the distance. Several marines in the crowd below became uneasy, a couple trying to yell him down. Guns being loaded.
*“I will destroy the marine base on this island, along with every marine in it. And this stand…. Will be used to execute the Commander. Any who think they have the resolve to break into the new world with me, come along… share the mayh- “*
_“OI!”_ One of the marines yelled, cocking his rifle towards him. _“You gotta alotta gu-“ _His tongue waggling was cut short as the sound of pistol going off filled the town centre. Ravia gazed down towards the marine, his pistol in hand, smoke drifting from the tip, his expression showing nothing but disappointment.
*“…I was not finished”*
The other marines quickly gasped in shock, and began readying their own guns, as the crowd of civilians began to flee. Ravia D Temptestade readied his chain whip, slotting it out his sleeve as the dozen or so marines prepared for battle. Now was the time to see if any would accept his offer, as well as let a little loose.

_‘So this is where it begins…’_


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 31, 2010)

*Sherpin Shores*

"What the hell is that noise?" a marine at the base asked looking around incredulously. "It sounds like water running from a pipe" the other marine answered casually not looking up from his newspaper. "Do you think we should check it out?" the first marine asked enthusiastically. "I'm sure its nothing" the second marine said turning the page of his newspaper slowly allowing the crinkling sound to muffle the dripping sound for a few brief moments. "We are on watch!" the first marine said almost disappointed in his partners lack of enthusiasm. "Fine for Oda's sake we will go investigate your inane dripping noise" the second marine said tossing his paper onto the desk in annoyance. The two of them got to their feet and the first marine perked his ears following the sound of the dripping. 

"It sounds like its coming from around that corner" the first marine said a note of excitement in his voice. The second marine rubbed at his temples in frustration as he shadowed the first marine. The pair rounded the corner and the less enthusiastic marine found himself running into the back of his partner. "Hey! Why did you stop so suddenly?!" the second marine demanded. "Looks like more prey Carnage" a rasping voice said darkly, "indeed it does Carnage the voice answered itself. The second marine peered from behind the petrified first marine. 

Walking towards them was a man completely covered in blood, his white hair stained and splashed all over from blood splatter. His eyes had a haunted look to them and they seemed demonic in color and design. There was a slurping noise as the man raised a straw to his mouth and sucked a dark red liquid through it and into his mouth. Upon closer inspection the second marine noticed the straw was connected to a severed head the man was holding. In the man's other hand was the body to which the head belonged. It was dripping blood from the neck wound creating a dripping noise, it had also covered a massive portion of the corridor in blood as it was dragged along. Lightning flashes illuminating the man for a split second.

*Carnage
Future Doctor of The Black Storm Pirates
Bounty: 0
*​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 31, 2010)

*Treebeard Island/With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Lt.'s Arkins and Smirnov sat at one end of a long ornate table carved of Adam Wood. At the other end sat King Sigurd and his stalwart bodyguard Olaf, chief of the King's Men. Off to the corner of the grand meeting hall also sat Princess Sif. She looked worried and pensive but tried to keep it hidden. All kinds of food and exotic wines were arrayed across the table, but there was no eating or drinking going on, as the room seemed to fill up with a tense energy. 

Arkins sighed inwardly. The meeting had not gone well at all. Sigurd had heard everything, the promises that the World Government would treat his kingdom more as an equal partner (which was false of course), that he was a trusted ally whom they valued very much, and finally that the Revolutionaries couldn't be trusted. Through it all however he simply smiled confidently and continued to assert that he would do as he wished, and ally himself with whomever he wanted. 

"I have heard your words Lieutenant...and I am not swayed!" Sigurd said boldly. "Your government simply cares about the groves of Adam Wood trees that exist on this island. Not the people, or their well being. The time has come to end our centuries old alliance and I remain steadfast by this decision. For it is in the best interest of my people!" 

"If I may be so bold, what does her royal Princess think about all this?" Arkins asked Sif, noticing the hesitation etched on her face. 

"The Princess believes as her father the King does!" Sigurd quickly interjected. Sif quickly looked down at the ground. 

Arkins narrowed his eyes at the King, "With all due respect my lord...you are making a terrible mistake. If the Revolutionaries do not eventually stab you in the back, then be sure the World Government will come again...but this time with a hundred ships." He again noticed the Princesses uncertain face, and he smirked inwardly. That face told him everything he needed to know. 

Sigurd stood up from his throne and pounded his fist on the table, causing it to tremble violently. "Do not threaten me Marine. I will be the judge of my own actions!" 

Before Arkins could respond, suddenly the huge double doors to the hall swung open. A troop of guards entered. At their head stood an towering old  with thick gray hair and a beard. Arkins eyes almost widened when he saw the figure squirming within the grasp of the old man's fist. It was Devon. 

"Grimbold what is the meaning of this interruption!?" Sigurd demanded.

The Old man bowed low and flung Devon towards the center of the room in a heap. "I found this shit kicker sneaking around the castle. I've got no fucking clue who he is, but I've got a hunch or two!!" he replied, then spit at the floor in front of Arkins and Smirnov. Sigurd quickly pointed an accusing finger at the two Marines. 

"YOU DARE SEND A SPY INTO MY CASTLE!?" he bellowed with rage at Arkins.

Arkin remained calm however. "I'm insulted that you think that I would even allow..." he cast dubious glance at Devon. The fool truly did smell like manure. "...a good for nothing piece of filth like this in my squad." 

He walked towards Devon and suddenly kicked him across the face. "I have no idea who this man is...but I know he is no Marine. I'd bet my life that he is a Revolutionary. I told you they couldn't be trusted my lord." Arkins quickly looked over at Smirnov. "Do you recognize this man?" he asked his burly second in command. 

"Never seen him in my life!" Smirnov replied, without missing a beat. 

Devon gave them both a look of slack jawed disbelief. He was about to blurt something out, but before he could say anything, Arkins kicked him in the stomach, and shot him a killing intent that said he better keep his mouth shut or Vikings would be the least of his worries. 

Sigurd grinned at the Marine. Arkins could tell he wasn't convinced. "So then you don't mind if I have my men torture and then execute this man?" he asked, calling Arkins bluff. 

Arkins shrugged his shoulders. "Please do. I am convinced you'll find that he is indeed a Revolutionary..." 

"Make no mistake Marine. I will get to the bottom of this, and Gods help the one's who sent this spy into my abode!" Sigurd promised. 

Arkins bowed his head respectfully towards the King. It was time to go, and time to plan. "I have to relay your decision to my superiors immediately. I will be on my ship if you have any other inquiries."  Arkins and Smirnov both exited the room, leaving a shell shocked Devon in the clutches of the Vikings. 

As soon as they were far out of earshot, Arkins glared at Smirnov. "Kashu was supposed to look after that idiot. I trusted her because I trust you. She had better not screw this up. We make our move at midnight come hell or high water," 
 he said in a low voice filled with menace.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2010)

Kumori is standing There, leaning against the wall. Unlike those nosy civilians, he only lifted one eyebrow at the man approaching the execution stand. He watches his movements closely, and notes that he moves like someone with great power. *“hmph, worth a shot…”* He is about to move and test the man’s strength against his blade, but then stops and says; *“hmm~”* For the man is now speaking. He has caught Kumori’s interest for the time being.

_“I will destroy the marine base on this island, along with every marine in it. And this stand…. Will be used to execute the Commander. Any who think they have the resolve to break into the new world with me, come along… share the mayh- “_

Kumori chuckled. *“well let’s test your strength, Mr. Raiva!” *He then notices to his annoyance that a sniper is getting in place. He Sees this and runs up the side of a building, presses off and lands on another roof. *“why hello~” *The sniper panics. He has no skill at close combat, no; he was trained to be a sniper. The idiot tries to fire off bullets, but Kumori knocks his gun to the side. Kumori shakes his head. *“i want to see this man’s strength for myself. I won’t let you idiots mess that up…” *

Kumori puts his blade to the neck and hears the man weep about his wife and children. *“oh! So you have a wife! That’s good, very good.” *He slices off the man’s head without hesitation and it rolls to his foot. Still grinning underneath the mask, he says, *“otherwise I would’ve felt bad about doing that.” *He picks up the marine’s head, bounces in his hand and then chucks it at the marines below.

It rolls in front of them and they look up at the roof, jaws hanging open in astonishment. They Only get to see a little fire and a little darkness, as Kumori is already on the move…


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 31, 2010)

*Boot Island*
Lady Ursla rolled her eyes as the resident Marines stormed in and took her glory...for the fourth time. This was becoming extremely annoying, though she didn't say anything. Arguing with those Marine bastards would do nothing but jeopardize her booming massage parlor.

"I'm certainly glad you brave Marines came and saved the day. Only Oda knows what what have happened if you all never came about!" Ursla said as she bowed towards the Marines.

The masseuse then shot a look over towards the tree where the pirate, Marvin Mars, was being held captive for all the island to see. Obviously, he was being used as an example for anyone else wanting to become a pirates. Lady Ursla had seen the man numerous times before, but never did anything. He didn't have a bounty, so in Ursla's eyes he was useless.

"I don't think I'll be attending the execution. Blood makes my skin crawl and gives me nightmares~" Ursla said as she retreated back into her Massage Parlor.

*"Next in line, please!"* She called from within as the man next in line rushed in.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 31, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Although Asuka was shaky, she is in a sniper and as one; her reflexes were above a untrained person?s. She whips out her rifle, loads a bullet and fires it all in a total of three seconds. Her aim is also unparalleled, for it knocks Howard?s pistol out of his hand. ?what the-? The man mutters, as he realizes he is holding no weapon. His gun falls out of his reach. Asuka is standing there, fierce look in her eyes. ?Don?t fucking ignore me.? She has lit a cigarette and is standing there, smoke still coming out of her rifle.
> 
> Howard shakes his head in disgust. ?more pirate scum, so poor that you can barely afford decent clothes?? Asuka glares angrily at him. ?WHAT!? I wear this outfit because I like it!? She yells back at the man angrily. Whiskers stands on her shoulder looking confident. However, before she knows it, Howard has whipped out another pistol and with movement matching hers; he spins and fires a bullet at Asuka. Asuka jumps out of the way, the bullet grazing her shoulder. *?whiskers!?* Asuka shouts, but she cannot see the mimic cat. ?damn it!? She says. ?do whatever you fucking like, Ritoru, I?m going to take out the trash.?
> 
> Howard spits. ?the only trash here is you, pirate scum.? Asuka rolls her eyes in annoyance at his words. She raises her hand and flips him off. She then yells, ?Bring it pussy!?



"Right! After you win meet me back at at The Golden Torch!" he says pointing at the massive ship that's back at the docks, well the front of it is stuck on land but the back half is in the water by the docks.

"That's you're ship?!"  she says in shock of it's size, "Yep, freshly built by the warriors of Elbaf!" he says smacking his chest proudly. 

He then turns his attention to Miashi, who has more gunmen firing at him, "Dammit...Hold on! GUARD YOU'RE ORBS OF MANLINESS!" he shouts as he charges forward.

However a blast of energies blind sides him and sends him crashing into a building, "Target neutralized," a man in a suit and tie says standing on the high ground due to the hill.

He is wearing a pair of gautlets, one letting off some smoke. Suddenly the door from the building goes flying from the hinges, "You think a weak little sneak attack like that would work? A REAL MAN WOULD NEVER LOSE TO SOMETHING SO PATHETIC!" he shouts grabbing hold of a table and chucking it at the well dressed man.

He holds up his gautlet and blasts it out of the sky effortlessly, "I am Lt. Commander Ezel, Commander of this Islands marine force. You have been charged with destruction of a bar and many other buildings, disturbing the peace, and attacking marines," he says glancing over towards the defeated marines that Ritoru took out.

"Well you're charged with attacking my crew and using dirty tactics!" he shouts charging forward. However he meets a blast of energy head on and it sends him crashing back in front of Miashi as he avoids gunfire, "Shield!" he shouts grabbing hold of Ritoru, "Oi! What do you think you're doing?!" as the men reload Ritoru figures out danger is on the way and dives backwards along with Miashi and threw the window of a store to take cover from the gunfire.

"Are these the men in white coats you were speaking about before?" he asks the swordsman as bullets fly past their heads, "Stop!" a voice says, "I whole heartedly agree with whoever just said that!"

They pop their heads up and spot a man with a very long sword. Ritoru looks over at Miashi's sword and grins, "There! A perfect opponent to prove yourself against!" he grabs hold of the back of his collar, "Oh crap, not again," he pulls back and chucks him straight towards the marine swordsman, *"GO! FIGHT! WIN!"*

He then turns his attention back to Ezel, "I've got my own fight to win!" he shouts rushing forward.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 31, 2010)

*Hoax Pirates*

As their Captain rushes off into the distance the head off as well, but before they can take part in their favorite activity of splitting up they are cut off by an explosion in front of them, "This looks like them," a voice in the distance says.

"Who gives a shit, I just wana' carve some fuckers up," another voice says as six figures can be seen walking through the smoke, "I just love working with barbarians," another says with a sigh, "Hey! I can't see with all the dust! Are there any girls? Any hot girls?!"

*"Will you all shut the hell up!"* a man shouts as the dust finally clears, revealing six gruesome men. Alex's eyes grow wide for a moment, flash backs of the beating he had recieved from these men pop into his head. But one was missing, "So you bastards are here, fine by me, I've been waiting for this day ever since I got thrown in that damn prison..." he says punching his open palm.

"So where is that damn leader of yours," he says clenching his chest, right where Pride had blasted him.

"Who the hell're you?" Sloth asks scratching his head, "We captured him a while back..." Gluttony points out, "Glad to see you remember us kid, but we're not here to capture you this time..." he holds up his cane as the end of it begins to glow red, "We're here for the kill," he releases a red blast of energy from the cane's bottom that heads right for the crew.

*Meanwhile...*

Feroy travels through NB when he suddenly notices something coming from the corner of his eye. He leaps out of the way just before a blast of red energy crashes where he previously stood, "Your a pretty hard man to find..." a dark voice says from a distance.

A tall, brown haired man wearing a long white marine coat with the words "Commander" in Kanji on the back, "We've been trying to track down you and you're little crew for quite some time now."

He cracks his neck, his eyes never leaving Feroy, "But we're finally going to get to have some fun, after the last mission's bust I'm due for a good kill..." he holds up his hand as it begins to glow, *"So lets begin scum!"* he says before firing off another blast of red energy.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2010)

Howard sniffs the air. He then frowns and looks at Ritoru. “that captain of yours, truly an unruly and barbaric man…” He mutters. Asuka grits her teeth. “he’s not my fucking captain!” She retorts, angrily. Howard smirks, delighting in her obvious confusion. 

“strange, you seemed to refer him as such, earlier…” Asuka tries to think of something, but she can’t come up with anything witty and just says, “fucking die.” She moves with her rifle, and fires off a bullet. It knocks off Howard’s hat; completely destroy the feather on top of it. Howard stares for a few seconds, before he gets angry and says, “that was an expensive hat! I doubt pirate scum like yourself would no of such fine quality!” He says angrily, however, pulling out an identical hat and putting it on his head.

Asuka tilts her head sideways and says, “YOU HAD ANOTHER ONE!?” Howard spits and pulls out both of his pistols. “time to die, pirate bitch…” His hands blur, and he fires an onslaught of bullets at Asuka. Asuka is already running though. “haha, can’t shoot what you can’t fucking see!” Howard curses, and takes off in a sprint following after Asuka who runs into a building, barely missing five bullets aimed for her back, she shuts the door and locks it. 

“stairs!” Asuka starts to climb. Two men are there, construction workers. “Hey babe, this place is off limits!” Asuka pulls out a pistol and shoots at the ground before the men. She glares at them, but they shut their mouths quickly. He grinned, but then he hears Howard kick down the door. “got to go!”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2010)

Isa Hiashi-

"Crap..." As he flies towards the man, he feels nostalgic for a second, then quickly unsheathes his blade to block the sword that is swung at him. CHING!!!! Hiashi lands on the ground. "Phew... that was close." He smirked a bit. "A marine allying himself with pirates now Hiashi?" The swordsman asks him. "Tch... It just had to be you huh Christo?" He stood up and brushed himself off. "You have sunk so low since you've left us. Have you forgotten your pride? Your honor?" 

Hiashi just shrugged. "According to you way back when, I didn't have much of it to start with." Christo points his large blade at Hiashi. "If you are to be a pirate, then i will eliminate you." Hiashi rubbed the back of his head. "I have one problem with that..." Christo raises a brow. "And what's that?" "IRON NINJA!" Miashi shouts, kicking up a cloud of dust and then rushing off through the streets. 

"Tch... No honor whats so ever." Christo soon gives chase. "Damn... Why do i always end up in these kinds of situations..." He let out a sigh. "Must be cursed or something." SHING! "Shit!" Miashi rolls to the right as Christo's blade crashes down on the ground. "You still run like a coward in battle!" Christo shouts. "It's better to be a coward then to be a murderer." Miashi remarks. "Killing under the cloak of war, That's just mans reason to murder without remorse. To kill without care. It's a cause i don't want to fight for."

Christo merely scoffs. "You have no idea what true justice is then." Miashi drew his blade. "I know very well what true justice is. The justice my father taught me is true justice." Christo smirked. "And yet, you defile your fathers name... BY SIDING WITH PIRATES!" He charges at Miashi, The blade is coming down at him, Miashi doesn't move, he watches as Christo swings, he doesn't move. "DIE!" The words ring through his ears, he takes a step to the right and in an instant he spins around Christo, slashing his back.

"Argh!" Christo arches backwards. "You bastard...." Miashi shrugged. "I might be a bastard, But i don't murder for kicks." SLASH! "NNGH!" Miashi dropped to the ground, his blade falls out of his hand and he clenches the road. "A cut to my back, a cut to your back." Christo walks over and picks up Miashi's sword. "You don't deserve to wield the blade of a marine." Miashi's eyes widen. "Let... Go..." He stands up, looking right into Christo's eyes. "Of that sword." his eyes reflect the deepest hate and anger.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 31, 2010)

*Naibunes Boulevard*
Feroy turned around to meet the eyes of a Marine Commander, Pride. Feroy had never met the man before, though, one of his crewmates have. The Hoax Pirate Captain truly didn't have any time to be fighting anyone, so he'd have to make this quick and simple as possible--if he was even worth the fight.

"I don't have any time for you, fodder." Feroy said as he continued on deeper into the canyon. However, the Marine Commander had different clans for him. Another red blast of energy shot at the pirate which Feroy nimbly dodged. The blast casued several rocks to break away and tumble down into the canyon.

"Why must you be so persistent?!" Feroy said in annoyance as he turned around once again. "You're pretty brave to step in my way."

*"Forza Spinta!"* Feroy commanded as he punched the ground with his inhuman strength and picked up a house sized boulder and tossed it at Commander Pride.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2010)

Devil's Luck Pirates-

"D..doc.." Damien coughed. "Hmm~?" Mikado looked over at him. "I need to ask you something..." He smiled a bit. "Oh~ I don't do _that_ with patients." She stepped over to him and put her hand on his burned chest. "Well.. while on duty." She winked. "Hehe... no... I wanted to ask you... how long, will it take?" He coughed. "You should be feeling better in a few hours, after that, you will need to take an herbal drink every hour in order to heal properly." She looked down at the wounds. "How did you get these?" She asks. "I fought... Zero..." He coughed. "Oh? That battle that's been all over the papers lately?" She walked back over to her counter and began to mess with a few herbs and liquids. 

"Yes... he blew up a castle... fought with steam..." Damien coughed. "You know, they never found the bodies of that crew, the ship was there, but no bodies." Mikado then began to mash up the herbs and liquid together. "I've got another question..." Damien looked up at the ceiling. "Do you... take bets?" Mikado blinked. "Oh~ What kind of bets?" She brought over a strange green salve. "I don't do_ Those_ kind of things on duty mr.pirate."

"If i win... you wont need to worry about that..." He smirked. "I'm listening."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 31, 2010)

Tricktype said:


> *Naibunes Boulevard*
> Feroy turned around to meet the eyes of a Marine Commander, Pride. Feroy had never met the man before, though, one of his crewmates have. The Hoax Pirate Captain truly didn't have any time to be fighting anyone, so he'd have to make this quick and simple as possible--if he was even worth the fight.
> 
> "I don't have any time for you, fodder." Feroy said as he continued on deeper into the canyon. However, the Marine Commander had different clans for him. Another red blast of energy shot at the pirate which Feroy nimbly dodged. The blast casued several rocks to break away and tumble down into the canyon.
> ...



As the boulder flew at Pride he gave a very unimpressed look. Just before it smacks into him he forms a blue shield in front of his body that stops it in its tracks, "And you're calling me fodder?"

He activates his yellow aura and takes to the skies, "Throwing rocks? Is that the best you can do? I knew that the little animal fucker was a wuss but I expected a little more from his Captain. Whatever, birds of a feather and all that," he says before shooting over towards The Hoax.

His fingers begin to glow red, *"Red Fury!"* he crosses his arms and they expand into 10 laser streams that shoot around wildly before finally heading for the pirate.

*"Red Blast,"* as they wildly head for Feroy he shoots a larger blast directly for him, "You'd better amuse me!" he says forming an orange energy blade in his hand as he charges in after his blasts go forward.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Hoax Pirates*
> 
> As their Captain rushes off into the distance the head off as well, but before they can take part in their favorite activity of splitting up they are cut off by an explosion in front of them, "This looks like them," a voice in the distance says.
> 
> ...



"Well, I blame you for this." Kaimetsu looks at Alex as he says that. "Away my panther." Kosatsu nods and runs out of the way of the attack. "Which one of you has a sword" Kaimetsu stands atop the giant panther and draws his blade. "I don't really care." He pulls the blade back. "Lion's roar!" Unleashing a large slash towards the group of those annoying marines. The slash resembling the attack used by Hachi, Summers Breeze.

Hachi-

"How will you fight me, Hummingbird?" The armored samurai asks him. "Tch... Damn, this guys covered in steel...." Hachi looked down at himself. "Well..There's only one thing i can do." He begins to flap his wings and hovers off the ground. "Hummingbirds are fast idiot!" With that, he begins to dart out of the room. "I will not allow you to escape!" The armored man follows behind Hachi as he rushes out of the room. "I just gotta buy time till Derrick beats that idiot brother of his..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 31, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Well, I blame you for this." Kaimetsu looks at Alex as he says that. "Away my panther." Kosatsu nods and runs out of the way of the attack. "Which one of you has a sword" Kaimetsu stands atop the giant panther and draws his blade. "I don't really care." He pulls the blade back. "Lion's roar!" Unleashing a large slash towards the group of those annoying marines. The slash resembling the attack used by Hachi, Summers Breeze.
> 
> Hachi-
> 
> "How will you fight me, Hummingbird?" The armored samurai asks him. "Tch... Damn, this guys covered in steel...." Hachi looked down at himself. "Well..There's only one thing i can do." He begins to flap his wings and hovers off the ground. "Hummingbirds are fast idiot!" With that, he begins to dart out of the room. "I will not allow you to escape!" The armored man follows behind Hachi as he rushes out of the room. "I just gotta buy time till Derrick beats that idiot brother of his..."



One of Sloth's lazy eyes pops open as the blast comes towards them, "Heh," they all soon scatter before the blast can hit them.

"Heeeey, Gluttony, I'll take care of the one with the sword," he says pulling up his hood, shrouding his face. 

"Like hell this is my fault!" Alex shouts at Kai but the swordsman doesn't have time to waste with foolish arguments he has a knife flying straight for him.

He quickly smacks it out of the sky as Sloth approaches, "I'm not big on swordsmanship, but I'll take you on," he says spinning another knife around in his hand, "Ya know I fought someone just like you the other day...Hope yer weaker than he was...Any stronger and I'd have to get serious, and that's a pain," he looks him up and down, "Though you don't look tougher than him really, so it shouldn't be much of a problem," he says before throwing another knife, it soon splits up into three knives.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 31, 2010)

* Black Storm Pirates ? Arc I: post II*

*Raiva D. Tempestade launches into Battle...
Carnage causes mayhem within the marine base...
Kumori puts to death sniper, to study the strange man...*

The marines had begun to position themselves around the stand, pistols and rifles in hand along with a few heading towards the stairs with blades swinging. He caught sight of a brief scuffle on one of the rooftops, though unable to identify it, the pirate made sure to be on guard in all aspects, should they try and ambush him as well.
 Ravia lingered his dark gaze over the collection of enemies, studying them each briefly while measuring their power. There were no officers here that he could tell; only a selection of runts thinking there was safety in numbers. The pirates chain whip and slid out from his right sleeve and now found itself wrapped around his arms with the spiked blade at the tip hanging idly over the wooden ground of the execution stand, the metal softly grazing it as the wind blew rather sternly from time to time. The pirate slowly slid one of his feet backwards, rotating it somewhat, along with lowering his body for a better stance.  
*?Let us see? if any of you have a right to live in my New World?*

  With a sudden flick of his wrist, and thrust of his legs, Raiva leaped from the stand, twisting his body to launch the chain from his right hand around at the marines climbing the stairs. The bladed spike ripped through their defences cleanly, sending the small group in pieces to the nearby shop walls. As he fell towards the floor, he could hear the sounds of guns being fired; with another swift rotation of his wrist, the long chain whipped back from the stand, and span repeatedly between him and the marines. Metal rang as the bullet connected with the chain and were deflected in various directions, a few sounds of marines yelping in pain as bullets met them instead. 
*?It  seems? the answer is no??* 
Raiva coolly said, glaring towards the marines who were quickly beginning to reload, though swiftly giving up and pulling free their blades upon seeing the attackers advancement. As they charged towards him, the black coated pirate began to skilfully twirl the large chain, round his arms, shoulders, everywhere he could it seemed, and while doing so, the long spiked blade would whip out and spin in a series of attacks towards the marines, slicing and slamming them down in quick succession before they could reach him. Satisfied the marines on patrol were defeated, Raiva yanked back the long chain, the weapon sliding back up his right sleeve and vanishing. How the entire thing fitted up there was a mystery.

  A whimper caught Tempestades attention within the town centre, one of the marines clutching hi cut open chest, and clawing away backwards on the ground. The dark hearted pirate strode towards him, slamming his foot down onto his stomach to keep him from moving and before the marine had a chance to speak, his hand clammed around the marines face tightly. After a brief moment, a dark red light seemed to form around them both, the marine shivering but unable to move, while Raiva glared down to him with disgust.
*?Lets not have that soul? put completely to waste?*
After a few moments, the marine seemed to harden, his body being turned to stone. Raiva pulled away his hand, and turned to stride away with that arrogant, purposeful walk of his; leaving a mere statue of the marine in his wake. His dark eyes settled on the marine base in the distance. Another man had been causing problems with the marines nearby as well, as far as eh could tell, but in any case...
It was time to collect the prey for the execution?


----------



## Pyro (Jul 31, 2010)

Drake

Drake just looked down and shook his head, with the bleeding marine on the ground next to him. 

"The previous director of this complex was much stronger than you are. I suggest you train, and figure you're life out. Ask yourself, why do you follow the obviously corrupt? Are you blind? I leave you with that. I doubt we will meet again, but if we do, I hope you are either stronger, or have realized your poor choice of superiors."

Director Stacy was unable to respond as he watch Drake walk out of the room. He was in too much pain. He had never faced a man with as much power before and knew that this was not the place for him. However, where would he go next?

As Drake entered the next room, he could see Clair still tied to the chair, guarded by two low level marine privates who both looked as if they were about to piss their pants.

"Yeah, um... if you don't want to die, I'd just lay down right now and pretend to be unconsious. Tell your boss that you put up a valient fight but were defeated or something like that. You'll probably even get a promotion with the way the marines are being ran nowadays."

The two privates both just looked at each other and nodded. They realized a good deal when they heard one. Soon enough both marines were down on the ground with their eyes closed pretending to snore. 

Drake shook his head at the antics of the two incompetent marines as he approached the chair Clair was tied to. 


Morris/Gritt/Sawyer

As all the members of the Hoax Pirates went their seperate ways, it was only the three revolutionaries and the copy of the shichibaki Darver that was left. 

"Alright gentlemen. We have engaged a pacifista before. Drake was there with support at the time, but I think with our new experience, we should be able to take one of these down ourselves."

_"Engine systems and power seem to be running at 100%. Power is now being reverted to the main cannon located above the mandible."_

*"Aww shut it! We just gotta slam it nuff and it'll go topplin over aint that right? Yee haw! Let's get er crackin!"*

Sawyer started off the assualt with a double barrage of handcannon fire. However even though both watermellon sized cannonballs managed to hit their targets square on both shoulders, the large machine man seemed to be unfazed.

*"Name: Sawyer, Affiliation: Revolutionary. Status: Target immdiately."* The Darver wannabe said in a automated voice as a beam of light appeared in its mouth and shot forth with blinding speed.


----------



## Pyro (Jul 31, 2010)

*Moab vs Gigen*


Moab was now no longer hairy. The monster known as Gigen had "played" with him so much that he was almost naked now. 

"Hehehe you were more fun than I thought you'd be. However, I'm getting... hungry. And you look pretty tasty right about now." Gigen said moving in for the kill.

Moab backed up looking scared. _I'm gonna die aren't I? I'm too cute to die! I didn't even get to have the full monkey experience! I haven't eaten a banana, I haven't picked fleas off of my friends, I havent swung from a tree with my tail, I haven't thrown my own shit at someone... wait... _All of a sudden Moab got an idea. 

Gigen was now walking closer and closer to Moab with his open maw stretched wide revealing a mighty set of razor sharp teeth. Moab watched as the predator closed in on it's prey, all the while his hand slipped down past his cheeks and formed a cup underneath. With an audible grunt, a brown, slightly solid mass was formed into his open hand. As Gigen got close enough Moab threw his brown projectile at his enemy hitting him square in the face and mouth. 

"AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!" Gigen screamed clawing at his eyes which seemed to be on fire.

"Ooohh yeah, I forgot, I kinda ate some of my insane cook's spices before the transformation. Damn... that's gotta be stinging right now. Oh and you know how gross it is that some of it got in your mouth? Yeah, there's definently some in your bloodstream now. Normally your white blood cells would just fight it off, however I'm assuming that you Crimson army dumbass didn't due your resarch. I'm "The mad bomber" for a reason. You now have millions of tiny charged feces molecules running through your bloodstream. I'd say, you have about.... (moab pretended to check his imaginary watch)... two seconds left."

Right on cue, Gigen's eyes opened wide and then he fell backwards obviously dead. Moab waddled up to the half beast/ half man checking his pulse. After twenty seconds of not feeling a pulse, Moab jumped back and began to do his fully choreographed victory dance involving the robot and quite a bit of the shuffle truffle.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 31, 2010)

*Boot Island with Risa
*
The time of the execution came and Risa slid off the chair she was sitting on and threw some money on the table. The waitress came over and she gave her a stern look.

"My tea was bitter today, do better next time" Risa said shaking her head

The woman looked at her and nodded, this was the second day Risa had sat around outside the cafe looking at the prisoner. The waitress had become accustomed to the little big woman. A crowd started to gather as the time of the execution drew near. Risa made sure to make her way to the front of the crowd. She stood there looking on as the marines beat on the man, she was waiting for the right time.

"_Little girls like you shouldn't see things like this_" an elderly man said
"Neither should old guys like you" Risa answered sharply

She was older than she looked but she was no where near that man's age. His jaw dropped open and he began to stammer. Risa ignored him and looked on. 

"It's now or never" Risa said as they two marines next to him put the blades to his neck. 

Her hand reached for the concealed hilt of her sword and she readied herself to move when Marvin began to shout. She paused and listened to what he said. It brought a smile to her face

"Now I have to save you kiddo" she said with a smile
"*Kill this fucking Luffy wannabe*" Branko whispered

The men raised the weapons high into the air, Risa was already moving before Branko was finished whispering. She hopped up on Marvin's shoulder and slammed the flat part of her wakizashi into one of the men's elbow causing him to drop the weapon with a clatter then neatly blocked the other blade. There was a loud clang as steel met steel, she adjusted the angle of her sword changing the trajectory of the blade forcing it harmlessly into the ground. There were gasps from the crowd, Branko was shaking with fury.

"Come on" Risa said with a smile
"Let me get those off you"

Her wakizashi flashed and the bindings that held Marvin fell to the ground

"*Kill them both*" Branko screamed

Marines began to surround them as Risa and Marvin stood back to back it wasn't long before they were completely enclosed in a ring of marines that began to draw various weapons.

"I hope you can fight kiddo"


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 31, 2010)

*Tree Beard Island with Kashuu
*
Kashu walked about the town getting a feel for how the people saw the revolutionaries and world government. It seemed to be mixed, most people just wanted to path that would avoid fighting. It began to get dark and and she made her way back to the place she had instructed Devon to meet her so that they could sneak into the castle.

"Where the hell is this man Devon Makatir " Kashu said to herself 

She waited for a short while

"I can't believe these marines pride themselves on punctuality" she said with slight annoyance

She waited for just a little longer and then began to move toward the castle as fast as she could

"I knew he was a stupid man" Kashu began 
"I didn't think he would be stupid enough to try to do it alone" 

She approached the wall and was unseen with the black cloak she had on. She bolted and hopped on the top of a carriage and strait over the check point

"_What the hell was that?_" one of the guards asked
"Ignore it, probably one of those blasted revolutionaries going to the castle for a secret meeting" the other guard answered

Kashu dropped to the ground and continued moving, she realized that if Devon was caught the guards at the gate would have been on higher alert. 

"Maybe he wasn't caught yet" Kashu said to herself in disbelief suddenly there was a loud crash and what seemed to be guards running toward a place in the castle. 

"That is definitely him" she said shaking her head

They passed where she was hiding dragging Devon along with him, she contemplated killing him right then and there but she stopped herself. It wasn't her place. She found a way from the roof to see what was happening in side the hall they carried him into. 

*Meanwhile*

Zagrov and Arkins were meeting with the king and things weren't going so well. Zagrov's place wasn't to talk in the meeting just be there suddenly the doors to the hall flew open and Zagrov turned to see Devon. He didn't react he scanned the guards for Kashu but he didn't see her. He watched as Arkins silenced the man before he could cause any more trouble. They began to move and once they were alone Arkins turned to Zagrov

"Kashu was supposed to look after that idiot. I trusted her because I trust you. She had better not screw this up. We make our move at midnight come hell or high water," Arkins said his voice oozing with mal intent

Zagrov was about to say something when Kashu appeared in front of them

"I have been dishonored by this man" Kashu said
"I gave him explicit orders which he didn't follow, I should have known he wouldn't be able to do as he was told"
"I will go and execute him before he is able to cause any trouble" 
"*It's too late to fix this, he's already caused trouble*"
"*I hope he's at least been trained to keep his mouth shut*" Zagrov said his voice becoming more serious
"[COLOR=""]I must regain my honor, the only way to do that is to make sure this mission succeeds[/COLOR]" Kashu said her voice matching Zagrovs


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 31, 2010)

Pyro said:


> *Naibunes Boulevard*
> 
> 
> Morris, Sawyer, and Gritt all looked at each other as the supposed shichibaki approached. They could all tell that this was not in fact the real strongest swordsmen. For one, he was identifying the pirates by sight, something that was actually impossible for the shichibaki. However, the three didn't even need to voice their opinions for the Hoax Pirates to figure out that it wasn't the real deal.
> ...



Helen looked at Tengu with a wide eyed face of shock, feeling her entire body tense up. She couldn't believe it was him, right here right now. In that moment a single thought crystallized within her mind.

_I'm not ready...  _

"OH NO IT'S TENGU!!!" Helen exclaimed in loud a melodramatic voice. 

"WOE IS ME OH WHAT WILL WE DO? THE BLIND DEMON...HE WILL SURELY KIIIIIIIIILL US!!" Robbie cried. 

*"CUT!!"* yelled a voice from off to the side. 

"Oh great what now?!" Helen snarked in annoyance, putting her hands on her hips. 

"That take was money!" Robbie declared. 

Flynn Carson, the man, the myth, the legend, strided towards Helen and Robbie. He wore a plaid sweater vest, dark sunglasses, and a black beret (tilted fashionably to the side of course). "Yeah sorry guys but there was a last minute rewrite in the script..." 

"You've got to be kidding me! How can I work with these distractions?!" Helen complained as a female makeup artist ran towards her and began to apply powder to her cheeks. "And don't forget to add on more blood. I need to look tough and badass!" Helen told the makeup lady. 

Flynn snapped his fingers and pointed towards the Tengu Pacifista. A crew of burly men in black t-shirts, emblazoned with the word _Teamsters_, carted off the Pacifista. A second later another crew carried in a Pacifista model of Darver. "Alright so we're replacing the Tengu robot with Darver," Flynn told Robbie and Helen. 

"Yeah that makes more sense," Robbie said with a nod, while texting on his diamond encrusted Blackberry. "I hope they fired whoever came up with the Tengu idea." 

"How does my cleavage look by the way?" Helen asked Flynn, gesturing towards her low cut tank top. "I don't know, seems overdoing it. I'm supposed to be playing an emotionally closed in yet empowered swordswoman after all..."

Flynn flashed Helen a thumbs up and winked at her. "Looks fine babe. You'll really draw in the 18-34 demo!" 

"I also approve of the cleavage," Robbie chimed in. "Professionally speaking of course," he added with a serious face.

"I better win an Emmy for this!" 

"Ha! How about an Oscar!" Flynn replied with a laugh. 

"What about me?" Robbie asked hopefully. 

"Yeah...uh...I'm sure you'll win something. Like a Razzie maybe," Flynn told Robbie with disinterest. Flynn grabbed a megaphone from his assistant and waved the all clear sign. *"ALRIGHT TIME IS MONEY PEOPLE! CLEAR THE SET AND PREPARE TO ROLL!!!"* 

Flynn and the rest of the crew quickly headed back behind the cameras. Meanwhile Helen and Robbie both took deep breaths as they got back into character. 

*"SCENE 12, TAKE 123..."*

*"ACTION!!" *

"DARVER?!" Robbie exclaimed, as the menacing Shichibukai appeared. He reached into his leather satchel and pulled out a bottle of soda. "Yeah you guys take him. I need to recharge my batteries with this refreshing bottle of Franky Supah Cola...which can be purchased at any local OdaMart near you!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 31, 2010)

*Reverse Mountain/East Blue side - With the Phoenix Pirates...*
At the rear of the ship, Rose eagerly ran head on towards the Marine boarding party as they swung in. They landed onto the deck of _The Dagger_, brandishing cutlasses and pistols. 

"Hey there, any of you guys wanna become my Nakama! We need a doctor, a talking Gorilla, and oh yeah a Magician!" she declared with a friendly smile.  

The Marines however didn't give Rose the courtesy of ordering her to surrender. Or even a magic trick for that matter. Instead they just opened fire. *BLAM! BLAM! BLAM!* Rose skidded to a halt on a dime. She clapped her hands together violently as a wall of bullets flew at her. Suddenly a translucent bubble formed around her body. 
*
"BUBBLE POUND!"* 

The bullets slammed into the bubble's super elastic surface, slowing tremendously, but almost nearing her face. Rose simply smirked at the Marines and crossed her arms confidently. *POP! * The bubble exploded, sending a powerful air current in every direction, including the bullets. The Marines howled in pain as several of them doubled over and collapsed, shot by their own bullets. 

"Karmasutra is a bitch ain't it? Sorry guys but I gotta date with destiny. The GL needs it's Pirate Queen!" Rose declared. *"BUBBLE CANNON!"* Rose spit a bowling ball sized air bubble at the Marines that exploded right in front of them, blasting them through the railing of _the Dagger_, and into the water below.

Meanwhile from her snipers perch, Amelia noticed Gatrom on the deck of the enemy ship, being piled on by a mass of Marines. "How in the world did he end up there?!" she cried. Amelia quickly drew one of her "Special Arrows" which had a silver capsule attached to the front. In a second she quickly triangulated the angle of the shot she'd need to make it work. 

Amelia took aim at the center mast of the Marine vessel and fired. *"Chain Lightning Arrow!" * The arrow flew at the thick mast and exploded upon impact into a bright blue ball of electricity that sent electrical arcs crackling all around. *BABOOM! * The center portion of the mast caved in and tipped over. Falling right over where Gatrom was being piled on. 

"GATROM ABOVE YOU!!!" she yelled, but in her distraction didn't notice a Marine stealthily climbing up onto the crows nest behind her. The Marine drew a pistol and aimed at the back of her head, cocking the hammer. *CLICK!* Amelia suddenly tensed up and reflexively spun around, trying to slap away the pistol. *BANG!* Amelia felt the bullet whiz barely an inch past her ear. The Marine attempted to fire again, but Amelia headbutted him in the face and twisted around his pistol bearing hand, causing him to drop it. He growled in pain as blood spurt out of his smashed nose and threw a wild left hook at her face. Amelia easily ducked it and judo tripped the Marine to the floor of the crows nest. "Had enough?" she asked him. However she clearly underestimated his tenacity as he lunged at Amelia and grabbed her in a bear hug, tackling her with his superior size and bulk. They both went tumbling over the crows nest towards the deck below.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 1, 2010)

*Silvia? *

Silvia, like the others get out of the way as red energy is launched at her. She rolls and then stands up to look at Greed. ?i?ll handle him.? She states, as if it is a matter-of-fact. She activates Her devil fruit, pumping pink energy out of her body. It surrounds her sword, becoming sharp and fitting around the edges Perfectly. She spins her sword in hand and says, ?such a nice suit? Too bad that it?ll get dirty?? She rushes forward at Greed, her blade whipping out to her side as she ran. 

*Kumori?*

The Masked Man chuckles at Raiva?s power. He hops from his roof top, landing gently behind Raiva. He puts his sword to the man?s back and with a grin says, ?gotcha,? He doesn?t however stab or pierce Raiva?s Heart, but sheathes his blade. ?what I saw down there impressed me?? He Says, looking at a stoned marine. He then shakes his head. ?fodder, though!? He then kicks the marine made of stone and he falls to the ground, cracking open. ?interesting power? you might just be the man I?m searching for!? 

*Marvin Mars?*

He is Saved. However, as Marvin looks down at his savior he realizes she is the girl who has Been watching him. Marvin shakes his head. ?you?ve got skills and I appreciate what you did- but I can?t let a little girl fight my battles! I?m a man!? He exclaims. However, marines surround Marvin and Risa and he frowns. ?i CAN?T LET THIS LITTLE GIRL BE HARMED!? He then activates his Devil Fruit by muttering under his breath, ?animal point.? His body grows black fur, horns, and he becomes a bull, all within Seconds. That is the Power of a Zoan devil fruit. 

He charges the marines, and they don?t know how to react. Marvin knocks the majority of them down like pin balls. A few moves out of the way just in time, but are cut down by Risa. Marvin shifts back into his human form, ?human point.? And looks at Risa. ?for some reason, I don?t think you?re a normal little girl??


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 1, 2010)

*Ritoru vs Lt. Commander Ezel*

Ritoru stomps towards Ezel, who remains on top of the hill, his weapons still wrapped around his hands, "So you've survived two of my blasts?" he says as he sees that Ritoru is still standing.

"You're damn right I did! Your blasts are nothing compared to the fists of my brothers on Elbaf!" he says adjusting his crazed sunglasses, "Elbaf eh? Seems you're confused, that is an island filled with giants and other powerful warriors, there is no way a little weakling like you could be from there."

Ritoru grits his teeth and rips off his long red cape before smacking his hand into his chest, *"Do you see these markings!"* he shouts, *"These are the proud markings of a warrior of Elbaf! And if you don't believe me through my words than I shall show you through my fists!"* he shouts leaping forward.

Ezel stayed calm though, "Energy Flurry," he says firing off blast after blast at the incoming target. Ritoru punched through each of them, taking them down as he continued towards his target.

*"Why don't you meet me fist for fist dammit!"* he pounces up the hill, cocking his fist back before slamming it forward. Ezel charges up his fist and meets it with the pirate's.

A large shockwave is felt by all surrounding, "Fool...Energy Burst!" he unleashes a blast of energy that sends Ritoru flying back and through a few buildings, "You can charge forward all you want, it will not get you anywhere," he says from atop the hill, "You'd be better off running for it now, my men have probably already finished off your crew."

Suddenly a fist bursts from the rubble, "You've got two things wrong..." he says, getting up and revealing the dripping blood coming from his head and chest, "I...Will never run..." he says starting to walk forward.

*"AND I HAVE FAITH IN MY CREW! I KNOW THAT THEY WILL WIN!"* he shouts loud enough for the entire island to hear, "Tsk, according to the report you've only met those two moments ago, there's no way you could be so sure."

*"THE FEELING I HAVE IN MY GUT IS SOMETHING ANY REAL MAN WOULD UNDERSTAND!"* he shouts charing forward as Ezel lets off another blast of energy for him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 1, 2010)

*Naibunes Boulevard/With Helen...*
Two Marine swordsmen stood in Helen's path. They both wielded katana and had the look of seasoned duelists. Helen however wasn't impressed and looked them both up and down with derision. 

"I prefer to fight men not boys," she declared calmly, almost as if she was a schoolteacher lecturing a class full off students. 

"Don't underestimate us!" one of the Marines responded proudly, a tall man who wore a white fedora and matching overcoat of Justice over his shoulders. 

Helen drew her blade, Benihime, and started to walk towards them with a deliberate slowness. "Then stop me!" she said, pointing the tip of the blade at their necks. 

Both Marines charged at Helen full speed. The swordswoman stood her ground and waited until they reached striking distance. The timing had to be right for just one slash. This was the art of the quick kill after all. The Marine to her left slashed at her neck while the Marine to her right slashed at her waist line. They both sped past Helen and stopped several feet behind her. 

"You lose!" one of the Marines remarked with a smirk. 

Suddenly Helen's body wavered almost like an afterimage. Before the two Marines could even register any sort off surprise, a voice rang out. *"Ghost Flicker!" * Helen cried as she dashed in between both Marines and slashed at their stomach's in a blur of speed. Their mid sections exploded in blood, leaving them both wide eyed with faces of disbelief. The two Marines collapsed to the ground in a bloody heap. Helen loomed over them and saluted with her sword, which began to glow with a blood red aura. The spirit of the sword craved their blood.

"I will pray for your lives and hope that you become stronger, so that we may clash swords again. But if you die say hello to my father when you see him in the next world. Tell him that his daughter is climbing the mountain," she said with a bow.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Aug 1, 2010)

*Kenki Yuu on Boot Island...*

"Just arrived from one of the close Islands, Yuu has docked in on the island of... boot." Yuu whispered to himself just at the time as he stepped on land with a rope to tie his boat to the ground. His boat wasn't really a pirate boat, more like very little fishing boat, and staring at with  anger for all the chaos it possibly had made out there in the sea. With one little kick; "Puny futile boat, the time I wasted on stealing you was just you stealing time from me.", just one kick from the not that physically powerful Yuu, the boat collapsed. It was not that shocking, except from that it just had escaped from worse things. Yuu changed his face into a more confused one right now, but it was not a Pirate Ship he ruined, and if he ever wanted to go to the Grand Line, he needed something bigger. Hell, he wasn't even a Pirate yet, he had to raise a Jolly Roger flag. "Oh well, it wasn't mine anyway." 

Walking down the street with his hands stuck down in his pocket and the back bended, he also passed a wall full of posters right outside a building. At first sight, he saw that there was something about an execution, and something about a lost dog. He kept on going and suddenly stopped up before turning around and going back to the wall. "An execution? There will be blood, that's something a Pirate needs to withstand. Just stand there and watch, watch the face of a man getting killed, nothing more, his face... Marvin Mars, he will only haunt your dreams for the next ten years." he told himself like he was speaking to a man standing next to him, with a scared and fake laughing voice. 

After realizing that such things are just stories, Yuu ran up one of the building and jumped from one to another until he reached the place where the execution was hold. "Should have bought something to drink and eat..." a disappointed Yuu continued; "... When is this starting anyway? Hey you, down there, when is this execution starting?" he asked a civilian down on the streets who was also watching it. "I just arrived, so I have no idea... and what the hell are you doing on the roof?" Activating his Devil Fruit, transforming his right eye into the hawk eye, he got a better view of the situation. Just at that time, Marvin Mars started his speech and Yuu listened to his words, and after it he heard; "Kill this fucking Luffy wannabee!".

Yuu took forth both his Pistols and aimed towards the heads of both the executioners. "If I will see death today, which I do not want, the side I believe in will not be the victim." Yuu calmly stated to himself, suddenly noticing a girl from the crowd  rushing with amazing speed towards the executioners. "Seems like I'm not the only one who enjoyed that speech of yours Marvin M... Cow!" he whispered to himself as the Bull was clearing of most of the Marines.

Taking a giant jump forward from just standing still, he flew through the wind with the guns in his hand aiming towards the gut of two incoming Marines and fired. Both of them were hit and fell over on the ground in pain. Yuu landed with style right next to the Pirates, acting professional. "I don't think you needed help with those, but they were in my way."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 1, 2010)

*Boot Island*
"Next in line please!" Lady Ursla called from within her Massage Parlor. However, no one walked in.

"Next in line PLEASE!" The masseuse called once again and still no one walked in.

*"NEXT IN LINE PLEASE, YOU PATHETIC PEASANTS!"* Lady Ursla said one final time in a more annoyed tone. However, still no response.

"What is the meaning of this?! The line can't be gone, I always have business!" The masseuse said as she walked outside to see what the problem was. 

Lady Ursla stepped outside to see all of her loyal customers watching the supposed execution of the pirate, Marvin Mars. Though, the execution wasn't going as planned. A swordswoman and a bull (huh?) were mowing down the marines like grass. Then a marksman appeared as well and took out two more marines.

"Those idiots! The marines will pay a hefty price for their heads now, that's for sure." Lady Ursla said as she continued to watch their performance. "I'll teach them a lesson for stealing my customers. I'll turn all of them in to the Marines."

Ursla zoomed over towards the execution area and pounced into the air. "Take this!" She exclaimed as she threw a kick towards one of the pirates. However, a marine got in the way and the kick nailed him right in the face. "Oh my...."

*"Now the masseuse is joining the rebellion?! KILL HER TOO!!!"* Branko exclaimed.

"My my, what have I gotten my into~?" Ursla said as Marines begin to approach her as well.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 1, 2010)

*With Richie Roseo...*
Richie sat on his eight legged spider walker, staring dourly at the wreck of his customized one man ship, the _Richie Rider IV_. It was the fastest and and most advanced ship that he had ever built, but now just a twisted and shredded hulk. He had salvaged what he could from the ship, but unfortunately he'd have to leave the rest behind. She was past the point of no return, and even he couldn't fix her. 

Richie looked around at the cavernous space he was in, almost like a living cave. The place unsettled him, because he knew exactly what it was, the belly of some wicked ass Sea King. But he'd find a way out and get revenge for his boat. "I'm sorry," he told the ship. A tear came to his eye as he lit a match. 

"I wanted to go with you all the way to...I really did," he said in a wavering voice. Richie was about to toss the match towards the wrecked hull of the ship when suddenly two figures appeared out of the darkness, a boy and a girl. They were younger then Richie, about ten years old, and they wore shabby and ill fitting clothing. Richie's eyes widened as he saw them. He had no idea there were other people in this place.   

"Please don't burn that ship mister!" exclaimed the girl. She had dark brown hair tied into pigtails, and her face was smudged with dirt. The girl looked at the ship with a hopeful, almost desperate expression. 

"Whoa! Who are you guys!?" Richie exclaimed. 

The boy gestured towards himself and the girl. "My name's Jimbo and this is my sister Hannah," he said. "So the Gog got you to huh?"    

Richie snuffed out the match and shook his head in confusion. "Gog? You mean this giant monster?!" Richie asked, waving his hands around at the cavernous stomach they were in.

"Uh huh," nodded the boy. "Gog is the biggest Sea King in the whole Grand Line. He swallows up big ships like they're gumballs, I heard he even takes out chunks from small islands too..." 

The boy walked towards Richie's ship and patted the shattered hull. To Richie it was just scrap, but the way this kid looked at it admiringly, made Richie pause. "Wow were you going to really burn this cool ship?" he asked Richie. Meanwhile Hannah walked nervously towards Richie's spider walker, staring at the silvery eight legs uncertainly. 

"Yeah it's useless now," Richie replied.

"Is that a monster you're ridin' Mister?" she asked Richie, pointing nervously at the spider walker. 

"Hey don't call me Mister, I'm only 16. Name's Richie!" He rapped his knuckles against the steel legs of his walker. "Don't worry, this baby just helps me get around!" he added with a laugh. He neglected to tell her that his body was paralyzed from the waist down, which is why he needed the walker to begin with. Then the obvious question occurred to Richie. "Say how long have you guys been here anyways?

Jimbo paused and thought it over. "Hm...well I was six when the Gog  swallowed our parents ship. Hannah was three...so four years." 

"You've got to be kidding me!" Richie exclaimed in disbelief. "You guys live here?! Where are your parents?"

"Oh a lot of people live here," Jimbo responded with a chuckle. His face saddened slightly however. "Our parents died a couple of years ago...Singed killed them."

"Who's Singed?" Richie asked, but he could already tell the answer just by looking at the boy's face. 

"A very bad man," Hannah replied in a low voice filled with fear.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Aug 1, 2010)

*Sherpin Shores with Raz
*
A humongous shadow filled the door way of the bar, several of the patrons turned to look at the man that had to bend over to get into the building. He wore only an open black shirt and a short gray pants. "_Seems he doesn't know this is a winter island_" The man turned his head toward the table where the comment came from. He grinned at the man who seemed to shrink down in his chair "You talking to me?" he asked. _"No nooo, I was just chatting with my friend here about another one of our friends."_ He nodded at the explanation then suddenly back hand slapped the man out of his chair across the room into the wall. The force of the slap seemed to break the mans neck. After he slammed into the wall he slumped down dead. *"LIAR!!!!!"* the large man roared. 

*Raz Taro 

Bounty 0
*
Raz turned to the the nearest waitress who was trying to turn away from him, he grabbed her hand and spun her around. "I want a lot of food and a lot of drink." He walked over to the corner of the room and sat on the floor using the wall behind him as a back rest. He pulled a table toward him with a mammoth hand. Even sitting on the ground the normal table was a little to short for him.

The owner of the establishment a hardened man himself once a pirate knew trouble when he saw it. He didn't often call the marines on his customers but he could see that if a fight started with this man at the center his bar may not survive. He bent low behind the bar and pulled out a den den mushi. *"Yes, this is Joe at the Silver Dancer, we have a little trouble here."* He got a satisfactory reply and nodded and stood back up to look over at Raz. He was already messily gobbling down food and alcohol at an alarming rate. *"I know he isn't going to pay for that"* the owner said shaking his head. It wasn't long before a man with a marine cap stuck his head in the door. Raz didn't even seem to notice, he was too busy eating. The marine stepped inside and any of the patrons that had not left before left. The bar wasn't exactly full of the law abiding citizens of the town. The marine looked at the owner who nodded at the body slumped on the wall. "You are under arrest for the murder of this man by the power vested in my by the World Government." the marine said approaching the man.

Raz seemed to ignore the marine's advance but when he got close enough Raz grabbed the marine by his neck and squeezed it until it snapped with a popping sound. He then wiped his greasy hands in the marine's white uniform. Then wiped his mouth on the man on the dead marine's back. He pushed the table forward and stood up, he hit his head on the roof and cursed. He threw the marine against the wall where the body of the other man lay still. "So you want to take me in?" the man asked in a gruff voice that rattled over a few of the words. The other marines still in shock at the man's actions and size began to prepare for a fight. Suddenly a den den mushi went off and he could hear clearly what the person on the other side was saying. *"All units report to the execution platform. A pirate has declared an attack on the marine base."* Without a second to spare the marines turned and ran out the door. "That sounds like fun!" Raz said running off behind them breaking down the wall instead of going through the door way. The owner just groaned loudly as he looked at the whole in his wall. 

Raz ran behind the group of marines as they trudged through the snow it wasn't long before they were at the execution stand. They arrived just in time to see a pair of men standing together. "That must me them!" a marine shouted. The two men turned to the group of new comers they were setting up to open fire on the two men when Raz ran right through their formation knocking a large group of them to the snowy ground. He grabbed one of the marines by his leg from off the ground and began swinging him around clubbing other marines to death with their comrade. He quickly took out the small group of marines leaving just the three of them standing in the square. He dropped the dead broken marine on the ground and turned to the two men. "Are you the guys that is going to attack the marine base?" Raz asking the answer was obvious just by looking at them he knew the answer. *"SOUNDS LIKE FUN!!!!!!"* he roared


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 1, 2010)

*Boot Island with Risa*

Risa cut down a few marines she turned to check on Marvin and he wasn't there anymore,

"He's a zoan type" she said in surprise

She dispatched a few more marines when more began to appear, up until now she was just using her wakizashi. When she was small it was easier to use just this and not both her swords. She thought about releasing her technique but was interrupted by Marvin.

"For some reason, I don?t think you?re a normal little girl?" Marvin said to Risa
"You're smarter than you look kiddo" she said with a smile
"I'm glad you aren't just full of only pretty words, it seems I won't die today"

She placed her hand on the concealed katana that the black sheath still held. She may actually need to take these marines seriously suddenly there were gun shots and a really tall man appeared from off a roof top. 

"I don't think you needed help with those, but they were in my way." the tall man said
"Don't get in OUR way" Risa said in a motherly tone

She knew he wouldn't though, it seemed they both knew how to handle themselves. There was another source of disturbance as a woman in a blue kimono kicked a marine that was headed for them in the face sending him sprawling across the front of them. 

"*Now the masseuse is joining the rebellion?! KILL HER TOO!!!*"
"Well kid it seems you're drawing more and more moths to this flame of yours" Risa said seriously

She blocked a strike and slashed a marine across his legs causing him to drop the the ground in pain. She looked around and more and more marines kept appearing. 

"We'll have to try to escape eventually, it seems there are no end to these marines" she said seriously
"*Over my lifeless dead body*" Branko said
"*YOU WILL ALL DIE HERE TODAY!!!!!!*"


----------



## Ice Dragon (Aug 1, 2010)

*Boot island with Lance*

Lance stood in front the door in his Astral form he'd just stole the keys off on of the marines that was leaning up near the door. An alarm went off causing the marines in the base to bustle around. "All marines report to the execution square, some pirates have interrupted an execution." Lance smiled a broad smile, "This is perfect." he remembered earlier when he passed over the man that was tied up near the execution platform. The men that were in front the door ran off and Lance appeared in front the door and opened it easily with the key. He walked into the room and put himself completely into the earthly realm. He grabbed a bag and began to throw various valuables into it. He had a good eye for items that would fetch good money. It didn't take him long to fill up the sack, he wouldn't be able to fly with the bag so he had to get out the normal way. He walked out the door and sneaked down the hall. 

There were hardly any marines left at the base, he was able to get all the way to the gates before he was stopped. "Hey, who are you and where are you going with that?" a marine asked him. "I am Lance Casper and I will be borrowing this, permanently." the marine raised his rifle but Lance was faster. He raised his hand and blue energy swirled around his hand and a pistol formed. Lance squeezed the trigger and three tiny orbs of blue energy shot out. The man slumped over lifelessly but there wasn't a drop of blood on him. "Kill the soul and the body will follow" Lance said stepping over the man. No one would know what happened to the man, the doctors would be baffled that was a part of what Lance loved about his power. The man's soul was dead he would remain alive and dead at the same time. In a coma of sorts, one that he would never be able to wake up from. He heard a clatter behind him and turned to see a marine running back into the base. He raised his gun to fire but the man was already inside. "Oh well, I can't get them all" he said in a relaxed voice. He was a time schedule after all.

With all the commotion going on in the town it was easy for Lance to get back to his room. He kicked down the door and put down the bag of his spoils, he walked over to where his body lay still and lay down inside himself. There was a blue flash and he sat up his trade mark smile on his face. He got up off the bed and grabbed the few personal effects he carried on him and threw them into the the bag. He lifted it and walked out of the room, down the stairs and out into the street. He looked up the street and saw the huge crowd gathered around the square. He turned his back and headed for the docks. "Time to steal me a boat and get off this island" 

He arrived at the docks and scanned it for a suitable boat, "No, no, hell no!! YES!!" he exclaimed as he eyes fell on a marine ship. It wasn't a buster call sized vessel. Something he could at least use to escape the island. He walked toward the vessel and a few of the marines cast an anxious look at him. He imagined that they wanted to go to the disturbance but was ordered to stay with the ship. He walked up to one of them and pulled the pistol from his belt and shot the man in his head, there was blood this time. The man fell off the pier into the water with a loud splash. A marine ran toward him and Lance smiled. He put his gun to his head and pulled the trigger. His body slumped lifelessly to the ground an there was a white flash. He floated above the marine who looked at his body confusion etched on his face. He shifted his body wholly to the earthly realm and blue energy swirled around his hand. A pistol appeared much like the one he'd just used to fake shooting himself. He pulled the trigger and a orb of blue silently flew through the air and hit the man in his head. He fell over onto Lance and he mumbled something under his breath.

He flew onto the boat and took out the other marines on board with out a problem. He didn't have perfect control over his power yet but he could shift between realms very good. So it was easy to surprise the few marines he came across. He flew back over to his body and rolled the lifeless marine off of himself. He stood up and walked onto the boat and rested down his sack of loot. He first gathered all the lifeless marines up and threw them over board. They weren't technically dead yet but they would drown in the water. They wouldn't know though so it was still a humane death. Lance began preparations to leave on the boat but that would take some time to get everything ready by himself.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 1, 2010)

*Reverse Mountain with Land and the Phoenix Pirates*

Land was doing his best to keep the ship steady. Gatrom and the others were doing a great job at keeping the marines off of the dagger. He was slightly amazed at how powerful Rose was. She would only get more powerful though. He held onto the wheel so that the ship kept it's course. Suddenly he heard Gatrom shout for assistance. He scanned *The Dagger* for him but he was no where to be found. He realized that he was somehow on the marine vessel

"What the hell is he doing over there" Land said to himself

A staff appeared in his hand and he jammed in in the wheel of the ship so that it would stay on course. He ran toward the railing when something flew from where Amelia was situated, it seemed to be one of her arrows. The mast of the marine ship exploded and began to fall over. 

"GATROM ABOVE YOU!!!" Amelia shouted
"AHHHHHHH!!!!!!!" Land screamed

All his armor disappeared making him faster and lighter, he jumped over to the marine ship and a humongous shield appeared in his hands as she stood behind Gatrom shielding him from the debris using both his hands to hold it up. His armor appeared on him again and he shook the shield off sending debris everywhere. The shield disappeared just as it had appeared and Land was holding a humongous axe in one hand and a spiked mace in the other. Any normal man would have to use both hands to hold those weapons. 

"Keep your head in the game Gatrom" Land said with a smile

He spun and cleared out an entire line of marines with the mace and axe knocking them over board. 

"We're already caught in the current" Land shouted

The ship began to move faster and faster toward the humongous red mass of rock that towered over them. He needed to get back onto the dagger fast, the marine ship with no main mast wasn't somewhere he wanted to be right then.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 1, 2010)

*Marvin Mars?*

Marvin Is enjoying himself. It is the first time he has Fought in a while and it feels good to stretch the limbs. As he mowed through another marine in animal form he shifts into his human mode and says, ?can ANYONE give me an actual fight!? He Boasts. The marines charge toward him and he grins. He doesn?t bother using his animal form, but instead jumps back and knocks them down one-by-one with his fists. Marvin Looks to see a marine rush towards Ursla with his sword out, ready to cut her head off. He tightens his fist, glaring in that direction. 

He Doesn?t know who this woman is, but she is beautiful, but even more then that, she is a lady and she is risked her life for Marvin. Marvin becomes a bull, and sliding his foot, he puffs and charges. The marine is about to hit Ursla, But when he sees Marvin. He drops the sword and tries to run. Marvin Increases his speed and hits him from the back, breaking it in half. He then stomps on his body and becomes a Man again. Marines have surrounded him. Branko is leading them and the man grins, ?*the damn bounty hunter and Mars, along with some other pirates, it is if Oda has blessed me himself!?*

Marvin Shows nothing but fury though. He says nothing and gets in a fighting stance. *?kill the bloody bastard~? *Branko says, crossing his arms. The marines nod and every one of them charges Marvin. Marvin becomes a bull-man though. They?re unprepared for the power of this form. ?speed jab,? He slams a boxing glove into a marine?s mouth. Two appear behind him, ?hook-line-sinker? He twists his back and slams his fist into both of them men?s faces. It continues like this for a while. ?dutch cut.? ?train straight.? 

Branko drops his jaw, for Marvin has defeated Half of the Marines under his command with relative ease. The other half are Defeated by these other men who?ve chosen to Join with the pirate. He grits his teeth and pulls out his gun, pointing it at Marvin. *?i?ll finish you myself!?*


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 1, 2010)

*Boot Island with Risa*

Risa moved through a group of marines that were hesitant to attack a little girl. Being a little girl had some good things about it. Even though the men saw her cutting them down when the appeared in front of her they still underestimated her. She nimbly dodged a halfhearted attack and sliced the marine on his wrist making him howl in pain and drop his weapon. She hopped up and stepped on the back of his head forcing it into the ground. She scanned the battle field for Marvin. She wouldn't allow anything to happen to him after she'd just saved him. She saw him fighting some marines in his hybrid form, she was very impressed at his fighting prowess. The others that were with them were no slouches either. She saw Branko pull a gun and aim it at Marvin and she was already moving to get between them

"*I'll finish you myself*" Branko said with a sick smile on his face
"I won't make it in time" Risa said
"Life Return cancel" she muttered

Power filled her body as she took her true form she began to grow and fill out and stretch the slack clothes she wore, she gained a boost in speed and power

*BLAWWWW*

The gun went off but the surge of speed she gained as all he muscles developed was more than enough to put her between Marvin and the bullet her Katana was already in her hand and she cleaved the bullet in two sending the two halves well away from their intended target. Her body surged with energy as she stood in front of Marvin in her true form the adult version of Risa St. Hilaire she glared at Branko the force of the energy pouring out of her body forcing the dust on the ground to pick up. Once she was in control of herself the dust around her settled.

"Firing on an unarmed man" Risa said
"You're disgusting"

She blurred and she was behind Branko sheathing her both swords, the gun he held in his hand fell to the ground in pieces

"He's all yours kiddo" Risa said to Marvin

She was shrinking down to her child form when Branko's boot flew through the air she blocked it just in time but with her small body she didn't have to strenght to stop the attack. The kick sent her sailing though the air she hit the ground hard and ended up in a heap breathing hard on the ground.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Aug 1, 2010)

*Kenki Yuu on Boot Island...*

Marines were rushing in and surrounded the Pirates, this fight would seem hard to win for some, but for people with real skills, it was like taking a candy from a baby. Seeing Marvin and the two other girls rushing into fighting, he also had to take down some Marines too. He took a giant jump into the air, doing a backflip before landing on top of two Marines shoulders. Only having one gun in his hand right there and then, just as he landed he sent the bullet down one of the shoulders. But before he could aim it on the other one, the man grabbed his leg and dragged him down on the ground with the face first. "Just because I use guns, don't necessarily means I can't fight with these!" still facing the ground, Yuu waved his hands and fingers in the air. Pushing himself backwards with his hand on the ground, he slided under the man and punched him right in the crotch and he fell down on his knees. Standing right behind the man, he noticed three other Marines staring at the fight. "What a piece of trash, not even trying to fight me when one of your friends are bleeding to death, and the other one... soon the same." Yuu was disappointed and aimed his other gun at them. "Do you enjoy explosions?" The bullet hit the ground right in front of them, blowing them away.

"I'll finish you myself" Branko said, hearing this, Yuu wouldn't let that happened, taking forth the Sniper Rifle. The man Yuu had just hit in the crouch wasn't down for count and jumped Yuu from behind. "Didn't I just say I can kick your ass with or without the guns!" while distracted by the man, he heard the shot, and the man pushed Yuu all the way down to the ground. Almost paralyzed with confusion, that was something unexplainable, not that the woman split the bullet, but her appearance... He was a Zoan himself, so being a cow was alright, but changing your own age. Yuu's face was crushed down in the ground, more annoyed then angry, Yuu stood up with the man on his back, shaking him off. Taking forth his gun one more time, aiming for the idiot's head. "You're lucky I'm not a bad Pirate." and he moved his gun towards and shooting both of his knees.

That weak man had taken away Yuu's understanding of the situation, all he could see now was a spot with dust flying around, and that age changing lady laying right in it. He ran towards the lady, while spitting out blood from his mouth, putting his finger in his nose looking for blood. Standing right beside the lady, he helped her up and asked if everything was alright with her. Just as he finished the sentence, he looked over her shoulder to watch as Marvin faced Branko.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 1, 2010)

*Sherpin Island with Sheeni
*
A woman clad in black walked around a clothing store with only a bag slung over her shoulder. She walked down the isles picking up clothes suitable for the weather.

"Can I help you miss?" a clerk asked

She turned to face the woman with a smile on her face, the clerk returned the smile, she could tell the woman wasn't accustomed to the winter the her clothes said it all. She was probably freezing. 

"_No thank you, I'll be fine_" Sheeni answered

She picked up a few more items and a pair of fur lined boots, when she came to cash out she placed all the items she picked up on the counter. The woman tallied her total 

"You seem to really like white" she said looking down at all the white clothes she'd bought
"_Quite the opposite actually_" Sheeni said still smiling
"_I'm feeling white today_" Sheeni said with a laugh

The real reason was she needed some clothes that would blend in with the snow that blanketed the entire Island. She put all her new clothes into her brand new white bag and paid the woman. She could easily have just killed the woman and taken the things but she was taught to never do anything that let people know something was amiss. She trudged through the snow and cursed silently under her breath as she almost fell down. A man caught her and she smiled up at him. 

"*Are you OK miss?*" he asked with a smile on his face
"_I think I twisted my ankle_" Sheeni lied with a grimace on her face
"*Here, let me help you. Come to my house, I live right over there*" he said pointing to a house down the street.

He helped her walk down the street and there was a crowd forming in the middle of the town. 

"_What's happening over there?_" she asked
"*I don't know, but that's where they execute pirates*" the man said
"_Maybe an execution_" Sheeni said to herself

They got into the house and she sat on a chair and took off her boot on the ankle she twisted. 

"_I think I forgot one of my bags in the shop_" she said frantically
"_I need to go back_" 
"*I'll go get it for you*" the man said already half way out the door
"_Idiot_" Sheeni said with a smile as the door shut

She peeled off her clothes quickly and took out Daddy out of her bag. Daddy was her customized rifle she used for sniping. She stood there in just her underwear as she took out all of the new clothes out of her bag and put Daddy and her other items in the new white bag. She bundled up the old bag and shoved it into the bag when she heard the door open. She spun around and the man was coming through the door. She threw her new jacket over the pistols and holster on the bed and grabbed the top to cover herself. 

"_How did I not feel him coming back_" Sheeni thought to herself in annoyance

Sometimes she could feel people around her but she had no clue how to control it properly. The man looked at her with a smile as she tried to cover herself up. 

"*I didn't see any bags*" he said with a smile as he walked toward her
"_Can I have some privacy please?_" Sheeni asked with fake embarrassment
"*Well the only reason I can think of that you would stand around in the cold half naked is so that I could see your body when I came back*" the man said with a dangerous look in his eyes.

Sheeni sat on the bed and nodded she patted the spot next to her the man slid over like a snake and sat next to her. She grabbed the pillow off the bed and jammed it to the man's face and pulled on of her guns from under the jacket stuck it into the pillow and squeezed the trigger. There was the muffled sound of a gunshot and a crimson sticky liquid seeped out from under the pillow. 

"_No man is doing anything to me that I don't want them to_" Sheeni said with a blank face

She finished changing her clothes and reloaded her gun and stepped out the door into chaos. People were running down the street, she grabbed a man that was running down the street by the front of his jacket.

"_What is happening?_" she asked him
"*A pirate has declared war on the marine base*" he said trying to push her off
"_Shit!_" she said and ran off between the houses
"_I need to finish my job before he gets there_"

She had just seen a little of the square but she knew full well that he may be able to take out the base if a few of the villagers joined his cause.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 1, 2010)

As Branko raises his gun, Marvin is ready to become a Zoan and mow down the man. However, he fires the bullet and Risa stops the incoming bullet from hitting him. Her strength wasted, she didn?t have time to dodge Branko?s boot. She went flying, landing on the ground away from Branko. Marvin wants to help, but his attention is focused on Branko. He is glad that Yuu moved to assist her. However, fury is coming from Marvin. Branko smiles his sick, twisted grin. _?did the little bitch in did I? Don?t know what type of fruit that is, though?? _

Branko Shrugs and pulls out his knives. _?remember these??_ He asks. Marvin doesn?t flinch, but his mind immediately goes back to when Branko would deliver a cut every day. ?_well guess what? I?m going to kill you with them this time.?_ Branko whirls the huge knives in his hands, spinning them and says, _?100-DEATH WHIRLWIND, KARUSOBI STLYLE~?_  He starts spinning the blades incredibly fast. The marines who are Knocked out look up and say, _?woah! Captain Branko is using his ultimate attack!?

?the 100-death whirlwind!

?i hear he killed 100 men with that move. There?s no way even a monster like that can stand up to that move!?_

Branko grins at their words. They?re all of course stories and lies he has made, to get his reputation as a feared man. Branko knows the truth. The truth that his skill lays in torture, not combat, however, he hopes to psych the man out with words of fear and hype. He sees that Marvin is quiet and grins. It must be working. _?scared aren?t you?? _Branko asks, now approaching closer with his spinning knives. 

He then says loudly as he prepares to bring the blade down on Marvin, _?THIS IS THE FATE OF ALL PIRATES WHO DARE-?_ He looks down to see a glove holding his throat. He is in the air. ?_W-what the hell!? _His knives clatter to the ground and he looks down to see who is holding him. It is Marvin. His eyes are cold, fearless, but more then that, angry. He sees Fire in them eyes and Branko manages to scream, ?_l-let go!? _

?listen here, Branko.? Branko squirms, but Marvin only tightens his grip. He is Pleading. ?I?m a nice guy, but I have one rule.? He Says, low so that no one else but he and Branko can hear it. ?don?t ever hit a lady in front of me.? He then throws Branko into the air. Branko flies very high, but then he comes back down. Branko spins around, two times, first in human mode and then in hybrid form. ?SOLAR CUT!?

His right gloves smashes into Branko?s chin, shooting it upside his face, and launching him upwards. He flies so high that every marine there has to tilt their heads back all the way and stare at the sun. Then he comes falling once again and Marvin kicks him, once. ?BULL PRINT? There is a huge hove imprint on his chest and he spins, flying into a nearby shop, breaking the windows. There is silence. Then Ursla realizes that the building Marvin knocked Branko into was her shop. 

?that was my shop!? She cries out, angrily. 

Marvin scratches his head. ?uh, sorry??

*?DAMN RIGHT YOU?RE SORRY!? *


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 1, 2010)

*Mariejois...*
Vice Admiral's Beverly Clemens and Archer Armstrong escorted the three also ran Shichibukai candidates, Jishou, Bros Ki, and Maria. Clemens held the three Pirates within three floating human sized mirrors, her green eyes glowing like fire. Behind them followed a column of heavily armed Marines. They headed down a long dock which lead to menacing looking fortress ship by the name of _Hair Champion I_. The bright and iconic symbol of Impel Down was emblazoned across the steel plated hull of the ship. A phalanx of Impel Down guards waited in front of the gang plank of the ship. 

"You know I won't blame you if you accidentally slip and let them go," Archer told Clemens in a low voice. "Don't worry, I won't tell anyone..." he added in a whisper. 

Clemens quickly shot Archer a menacing stare, radiating a vicious killing intent his way. Archer chuckled and raised his hands defensively. "I'm kidding my dear Beverly-chan!" he assured her. 

"You better be!" Clemens snarled. 

As they approached the Impel Down guards, a short and squat man stepped forward, wielding a giant spear. He was totally bald but wore a goatee. The man's rather potent beer belly hung over the waist line of his jeans, making him look rather comical. However his rather grim expression showed that there was nothing comical about him. He also looked perhaps a bit hungover.   

*Gilmont Goodfellow
Assistant Chief Warden of Impel Down
Former Marine of Taskforce Absolute Justice*

Clemens smirked at the man, her former comrade of Taskforce Absolute Justice. As always Clemens relished the fact that she had risen so high while Gilmont, as well as all the other original members of TFAJ for that matter, had fallen into the void of obscurity and failure...a few even dead. Like that idiot V for instance. Clemens had celebrated when that masked piece of filth had died. 

"Hello *Assistant* Warden. Long time no see," Clemens told Gilmont. She waved her right hand and the three mirrors hovering in the air dematerialized. The three Pirates fell out of the mirrors, landing unceremoniously onto the dock, and fully cuffed with Seastone shackles. 

"Here are the three prisoners!" Clemens said. "By the authority of the Marines I officially hand them over to you and the Warden...however I will be riding along if you don't mind." She really didn't care if they minded. 

Armstrong shrugged and yawned, he just wanted to go to sleep.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 1, 2010)

*Aboard the Hair Champion I...*
A curvaceous female Prison Guard walked out of the women's bathroom aboard the Impel Down prison transport ship. She quickly adjusted her shirt and and long blond hair, before walking down the corridor and disappearing around the corner. Not a second later, a male guard stuck his head out of the bathroom door and looked both ways. He had a mischievous smirk on his face. 

When he was sure the coast was clear, he reached into his boot and produced a tiny den den mushi. "Tiger Balm, Sexy Dragon, this is Handsome Bandit 1. I am in position and awaiting your signal," he said in a hushed voice. 

*Flynn Carson "Prince of Thieves"
Division Commander of the Blade Pirates/Casino owner
Bounty: 201 Million* 

He quickly glanced through a porthole and could see the three Shichibukai candidates being loaded onto the ship. The three prisoners would be contained in separate cells within different sections of the giant prison ship, each cell heavily guarded and covered wall to wall in seastone. Busting all three of them out would be a handful even for Kent. However Flynn's captain however was only interested in one of them. Flynn quickly headed off towards the Cell where the Stoner would be contained.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 1, 2010)

-With Machine Head and the almost Deep Purple Pirates on Purple Island-
Alright guys, just calm down, especially you, Baka, and hear me out, Machine Head said to the crowd that he was losing quick, Everyone of you will get your prize money in the form of treasure we will find in Paradise, Machine Head said to them. They all were just about to leave, Wait! Desmond! Desmond Dragula, the prodigy. The marines took everything from you. They took your life! Haven't you ever wanted to get back at them? Now is your chance. If you join me, together we will wreak havoc on the marines like you've never imagined before. Anything Monkey D. Luffy has ever done to the government will be chump change compared to what we'll do. With me, we will take from the government ten-, no! 1 millionfold. I know somewhere deep down you hate each and every one of those smug betraying bastards for what they did to you, Machine Head said to the shipwright.
Desmond thought for a second, then finally answered, Fine. I'll tag along, get my share of whatever treasure we get, then leave when the whole thing falls apart,
Good. Baka Matsu! Machine Head said to get the green man's attention.
Baka no care of getting even, Baka said to Machine Head.
I know that. However along the way there will be plenty of weaklings to smash, and there will be plenty of stronglings to prevail over. Above all else, Baka will have plenty of friends that care about him, Machine Head said to try and convince Baka.
Sign Baka up! This sound like fun! Baka exclaimed.
Kinryuu Togashi! Before you leave, ponder this thought, how much treasure and women do you think Silvers Rayleigh and Roranoah Zoro got?
Count me in, Kinryuu didn't even need to ponder that thought for a second. He knew it must have been limitless.
Lucas Maxwell. You're young. You're obviously strong. You must have something deep down that scream I want an adventure. You'll get your adventure. You'll get the best adventure there is. What do you say? Machine Head said to Maxwell.
Why not? Lucas said nonchalantly.
Excellent. And Tktk Prrr, was it? You're a giant beaver. What else are you going to do?
Good point, He said back.

From this day on this group of misfits, misfortunes, and otherwise mis-whatevers, were now a crew.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2010)

*Kent*

"My name is not Tigerbalm, dammit!"

*Kent "Tigerbalm" "The Claw"
Shichibukai
Former Bounty: 300 million*

Kent shifted uncomfortably on the side of the ship. He stood horizontally, his toes digging into the steel and forming tiny holes which the shichibukai used his toes to grab. It was an old trick Kent had figured out quite by accident when playing hide and seek, and was quite useful. He scratched his head, which was covered by a large purple top hat, pulled down so the brim rested on his shoulders. Kent had cut eyeholes in it and officially considered it the coolest thing ever.

"Alright Lyn, I'm ready. Let's hurry up and get this thing started, my feet are getting sweaty


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 2, 2010)

*Aboard the Impel Down Prison ship...*
The _Hair Champion I_ set off from the royal docks of Mariejois and made full speed for the great Gates of Justice. A giant doorway emblazoned with the symbol of the World Government, built into the air itself. The gates connected the three great outposts of the justice, Enies Lobby, Marineford, and of course Impel Down. 

Flynn Carson casually made his way through the winding corridors of the great Prison vessel, towards the cell where Bros was being held. He whistled to himself as he walked and kept an upbeat face, and why not after all, that last blond was smoking hot. He eventually reached a giant steel door guarded by twelve burly guards, each wielding shotguns loaded with seastone bullets. 

"Hello gents, I'm next on watch," Flynn told them with an affable smile. 

"Marlena is supposed to be the next on watch," one of the guards grunted, looking Flynn up and down suspiciously. "Are you new?"

Flynn nodded matter of factly. "I just got assigned to ID last week. They put me in the goddamned Freezing Hell...can you believe the luck!" Flynn groaned. "Yeah anyways Marlena was feeling sick so I'm subbing for her...you can check with Assistant Warden Goodfellow if you want..."

"Whatever...Marlena's an airhead anyways..." the guard sighed. "GO ahead!" 

The guards unsealed the door and Flynn walked into an expansive room containing a lone cell at the back. The room was lined with cannons and other hidden security measures. Dozens of guards lined the walls leading towards the cell. Flynn quickly took his position at the end of the line next to the cell. He noticed Bros Ki shackled to the wall by thick steel chains lined with seastone. Flynn slyly winked at the Pirate and hoped he got the message.

_Nearby..._
Clemens stood within the command center of the ship, along with Goodfellow. She eyed the giant Gates as they passed through them. The sight never failed to amaze her. 

"Once we pass these gates, we'll be most vulnerable," Clemens said."Be on your guard!"


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 2, 2010)

*Above the clouds near The Gates of Justice.*

Lin hovered high above the clouds in her hybrid form waiting for the signal. Apparently Kent was more serious about this than she'd thought, he even brought in Flynn. Flynn was many things but stupid, she knew if he'd gotten involved it was a lot less dangerous than she first thought. Well for him at least

"Tiger Balm, Sexy Dragon, this is Handsome Bandit 1. I am in position and awaiting your signal,"
"My name is not Tigerbalm, dammit!"
"Who let him choose the code names?" Lin asked trying to stifle a giggle
"Alright Lin, I'm ready. Let's hurry up and get this thing started, my feet are getting sweaty"
"I'm coming" Lin replied
"I'm just waiting for the gates to close"

She continued to hover until she saw the humongous gates close 

"Here I go" Lin said into the den den mushi
"Dragon Point" she muttered

She had gained full control of her power now she began to grow in size expanding until she was the size of an actual dragon. She pulled her gigantic wings close and dove out of the sky at neck breaking speeds. *The Hair Champion 1* became larger and larger as she got closer. She roared and let lose an constant stream of ice blue fire that froze the sea itself once it touched it. She made another pass and made sure the entire ship was surrounded by ice and unable to move from it's position. She let loose a more controlled blast of blue fire that lit parts of the ship it self on fire. This was to cause a little confusion on the deck of the ship. 

"Hybrid Point" she said shrinking down considerably 

She flew over to where Kent was climbing onto the deck of the ship 

"I can't believe that's your disguise" she said slightly annoyed


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 2, 2010)

*The Hair Champion I...*
The command deck shuddered violently as the ship came to a crashing halt. Clemens grabbed a railing and steadied herself. 

"WHAT'S GOING ON?!" she screamed. 

"We're being attacked...it's some kind of dragon!!" one of the guards yelled back in alarm. "It's freezing the ocean around us!" 

"FIRE ALL THE CANNONS!! SQUADS A THOUGH D TO THE TOP DECK!!" Gilmont bellowed into a den den mushi microphone. 

Outside, a ferocious roar pierced the air, followed by the thunderous crackle of cannonfire being directed at the Dragon as it soared outside. Clemens grabbed Goodfellow by the collar of his shirt. Her green eyes flashed with intensity as she glared at him. "Protect those prisoners you good for nothing wastrel. Or I will personally cut your balls off...IF YOU STILL HAVE ANY LEFT!" she hollered at him. 

"I WILL DEAL WITH THE INTRUDER MYSELF!!" 

From the corner of the command room, the sleepy face of Vice Admiral Armstrong peered over a console. "Oh, are we at Impel Down already?" he asked with a yawn. 

"NO YOU FOOL, WE'RE BEING ATTACKED!!" Clemens roared. "NOW GET YOUR ASS IN GEAR!!" 

Clemens quickly disappeared in a flash of light as a mirror enveloped her body. Archer slowly stood up to his full height, well over eight feet tall, and sighed. "What a bother...that girl gets so worked up for nothing..." he muttered. 
_
On the deck of the ship..._
A bright burst of white light appeared in front of Lin from a spinning mirror. Clemens melted out of the surface of the mirror and stood on top of it, using it as a hovering platform. She crossed her arms and glared at the Dragon woman. 

"Looks like Impel Down will be getting a new prisoner!" she exclaimed. Suddenly a giant circular mirror appeared over Clemens head, and two more smaller one's appeared and began to rotate around her body. 

*"SCATTER!"* she commanded. 

The mirror above her head exploded into hundreds of tiny jagged fragments that glittered like diamonds in the air, but hard to see if you didn't focus on them. Clemens raised both her hands in the air and waved them around like an orchestra conductor. The mirror fragments flew at Lin in a writhing wave. Individually the tiny blades wouldn't do much but with hundreds of them digging into the body at once...well Clemens had seen bodies explode into blood before and it wasn't pretty. 

*"Mirror Blades!" * she cried. 

Meanwhile Archer appeared in front of the other intruder who had climbed on deck, (who he had no idea was Kent of course) in a burst of indigo energy. Archer had his hands in his pockets and looked as if he really didn't want to be there. 

"Look...I don't care who you are, or what you want. But if just turn around right now I won't fight you..." he told the man. "Nice hat by the way...I like your style." 

_Within the Cell room of Bros Ki..._
Smoke cleared the room. The bodies of dozens of guards lay on the floor, sleeping contentedly. Flynn took off his gas mask and looked over at Bros. Just as he had expected the man wasn't affected by the specially designed sleeping gas that Flynn had used. Judging by the commotion that could be heard outside, Flynn could tell that Kent and Lin were keeping the brunt of the security forces busy. Even better for him he thought with a grin, he considered himself a lover not a fighter. Flynn couldn't help but pickpocket each guard as he passed by them of course. He was rich beyond his wildest dreams, but old habits died hard. 

"I'll get you out in a jiffy man, just let me find the key to that cell," Flynn told Bros. Flynn searched the chief guard and quickly found a heavy ring of keys. 

"AH! Here we go!"


----------



## Pyro (Aug 2, 2010)

*Bros Ki*

Bros' eyes fluttered open as his vision began to straighten out once again. As he looked around he could see a few things. One was that he was chained to the wall. That sucked. The second was that his pipe was all the way across the room. That sucked. The third was that some weird guard was making some kind of googlie eyes at him. That really sucked.

It was all good though. He'd heard good things about impel down. Quiet cozy rooms. Ya don't get bothered too much. Truth be told, he'd rather not go, but at least he could stop running.

All of a sudden however, the cell filled up with smoke. An odd mixture of chemicals assualted Bros' senses as he mentally confirmed each and every one. Sure, he got a little drowsy, but he had put up with tougher stuff than this. Soon enough everyone besides him and the googlie eyed guard were asleep. The man took off his gas mask and found a key ring. Sticking the largest key into the hole, the door opened without a sound. The man walked into the cell.

"Listen dude... you're not bad looking... for a guy. But I uh... don't... ya know..."


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 2, 2010)

*Aboard the Hair Champion 1*

Lin stood looking at Kent in the ridiculous purple hat, it wouldn't fool anyone. Kent was going to get in trouble and lose his title as a shichibukai. Lin thought and it would have to be her that would try to break him out of Impel Down. The thought didn't please her at all. She began to berate him again when there was a bright flash of light above them, Vice Admiral Clemens appeared before the both of them. 

"Looks like Impel Down will be getting a new prisoner!"
"I was chained once before and I will NEVER be chained again" Lin said her eyes flashing dangerously
"At least they didn't send an Admiral" Lin said regaining her composure and trying to provoke her opponent

The mirror over Clemens' head broke apart and scattered into countless tiny fragments they glittered beautifully in the sun light but Lin knew as beautiful as they were they were very very dangerous

"*Mirror Blades!*" Clemens exclaimed

Lin un hooked her wings from around her neck and got them ready to block the attack but that would be her last resort. Even with her hardened dragon scales there were still attacks that could penetrate her skin. She went a different route for defense though. The inhaled sharply

"*Blizzard Breath!!*" she cried out

A large cloud of minute particles snow and glittering ice chunks flew out of her mouth and expanded, there was a thin layer of blue fire around each piece of ice and snow so it would begin to freeze anything it came in contact with. The two attacks clashed and swirled around glittering in the sun.

"I need to get close to her" Lin thought
"Mist Breath" Lin said silently 

She exhaled a large cloud of mist that she controlled, it didn't envelope the entire deck but it made a small sphere for her to attempt to surprise Clemens. She had trained in this mist and with her heightened senses she was at an advantage fighting blindly. She closed her eyes and concentrated trying to find her opponent.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 2, 2010)

*Impel Down Transport Ship...*
As Flynn opened the cell door, he could tell that Bros was a bit out of it. Or perhaps he just always had that glassy eyed expression of being high, he supposed. 

"Listen dude... you're not bad looking... for a guy," he told Flynn. 

Flynn laughed at the compliment. Yeah he might definitely learn to like this guy. "Yeah I know," Flynn responded, as if the fact that he was a handsome devil wasn't already known far and wide by every red blooded woman across the Grand Line and the four Blues. "I moisturize every morning with this special anti wrinkle cream that I got from-" 

"...but I uh... don't... ya know..." Bros added. 

Flynn was totally oblivious to what Bros was even alluding to however. Flynn figured he must be nervous and totally shellshocked from his awesome display in taking out all those guards. In his minds eye he simply didn't think it was possible that someone would even think he could bat for the opposing team. Yeah sure he just might be the only Pirate in the entire world who received monthly manicures and facials at the spa, but he simply wanted to look his best for that magical moment when he stormed Amazon Lily, guns blazing. 

He laid a comforting hand on the man's shoulder as he unlocked Bros Ki's chains. "Don't worry we can do this together!"  he told Bros with a smirk, not realizing just how easily Bros might misconstrue that statement. 

Suddenly the door to the cell room slammed open. Dozens of guards rushed in. followed lastly by the massive bulk of Assistant Gilmont Goodfellow. Flynn quickly spun around and wrapped Bros' forearm around his throat, as if the man was choking him. 

"CHIEF PLEASE DON'T ATTACK. THIS GUY'S GONNA KILL ME!!" Flynn begged Goodfellow, putting on his best fodder guard impersonation. 

"Let's see how good you really are..." Flynn mumbled at Bros.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 2, 2010)

_*Boot Island with Risa*_

Risa began to push herself to her feet but the tall guy was there to help her up. She wasn't hurt just her pride, how could she drop her guard like that. She was more upset with herself than Branko or anyone else.

"Are you alright little...woman?" the man asked
"I'm fine" she answered in a slightly annoyed tone
"You look like you're in worse shape than me" 

The guy had a few cuts and bruises, she had a few bruises but mostly her pride was hurt. She turned to look at Marvin fight Branko. Branko said something to him and Risa barley heard what he said

"The LITTLE BITCH?!?! DID HER IN?!?!?" Risa said angrily
"You disrespectful..." Risa began but the man held her back

She was painfully easy to restrain in her current form if she really wanted to go he wouldn't have been able to stop her but it was enough to allow her to cool down. She looks on as Marvin completely outclassed Branko in combat. He sent him flying into a near by shop completely destroying the front of the building. Marvin and the girl in the kimono exchanged a few words but Risa was watching the marines. Even with their leader down for the count they didn't see like they wanted to give up. Reinforcements had arrived from the base and they were getting guns ready to fire.

"OK kids" Risa said loudly
"We'll talk about who is sorry later"
"Young lady in the kimono, tall kid and Marvin"
"I think we should get out of here"
"Kiddo I'll need you clear the way" Risa said in a commanding tone looking at Marvin

There were just too man guns for her liking and while she could protect her self from gun fire the other may not have been able to do so.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2010)

"Look...I don't care who you are, or what you want. But if just turn around right now I won't fight you...Nice hat by the way...I like your style." 

Kent smiled proudly under his hat. "Really? Thanks! Fl...I mean my friends don't like. They say it's 'stupid and ineffective', He said, making finger quotes around the last part. "Pf...no sense of pizzaz, you know what I mean?" He peered around Archer, a tiny thought nagging him in the back of his mind. "I feel like...why am I here again?" Kent asked himself. He had come here for one reason or another, but this wonderful man had shown up and complemented him on his hat and he had gotten distracted... "Ooh! Right! I have to rescue someone!" Kent declared loudly, striking a heroic pose as he did so. "So if you'll excuse me..." Kent bowed low and vanished.

Of course, he didn't really vanish, he was just moving really, _really_ fast. He suddenly materialized  with his fist a few inches from Archer's face. "Nothing personal buddy. I have a family to feed!" (He had always thought it would be cool to say that)


----------



## Pyro (Aug 2, 2010)

*Aboard Impel Down Transport Ship*

Bros was extremely confused. A man comes into his cell. Gives him some kind of weird look. Knocks out all the guards, comes into the cell, places his hand on Bros' shoulder, says that they're going to do this together, and then proceeds to force Bros to start choking him.  The former shichibaki candidate didn't know what the hell kinda shit this guy was into but he did know a couple of things. One was that he was now free to get to his pipe in the corner. And less importantly, he could actually get away now.

"Didn't even give me a bar of soap to drop.." Bros mumbeled as he walked over to his favorite possession with his "hostage" in tow. Picking up his pipe, he took a deep breath and exhaled covering the entire room and area in a deep dark smoke. Then with an almost bored tone, "Heroine".

Everyone in the room, immediately sat down. No one really cared anymore if a famous pirate was about to escape. No one cared about the hostage anymore. They all just felt really good. By the time the smoke had cleared and the feeling was gone, Bros and the prince of theives were gone, back to the top deck of the ship.

As Bros looked around, he could see a very large dragon flying around the ship and a guy with large purple tophat fighting a marine. He really didn't know what the hell was going on and was now even more confused if that was even possible. He sat his still hopped up rescuer down next to the edge of the ship and sat down as well. He took a couple of puffs on his pipe and watched as the two fights progressed, all the while pondering the meaning of lilfe. Bros came to the conclusion that there was no reason to interrupt these two marines with something as simple as his escape, they both looked really busy. Although Bros had to really try in order to stop himself for asking that tall marine if he wanted a hit...


----------



## Rakiyo (Aug 2, 2010)

*Tsubihime Engetsu; Cathedral Island; New World*

Turning over a fallen tombstone with the tip of my shoe I find nothing more then a decrypt old body. It's flesh long lost to the creatures of the ground, The humble grim reapers of the world who return us to our most naked and bare form. Stripped of the nutrients and all the little trinkets as well as quirks that make us who we are. They squirm digging deeper into the man's skull eating what remains of his brain.

''It's not here, I can't believe it's not here!" One of my crew mates fretted, Her fingers bloody from scouring through the debris. ''Do you think the Marines had taken it, The one's we killed back there?'' Another inquired though I was far too tire to answer her. My body still ached from the previous battle, Using my devil fruit over the past year has really done a number on me. How frail I felt, I had long forgotten it.

Looking down on the ground a found a joker card neatly placed atop a grave that read Luciano Amiro. Picking it up i quickly realized the card wasn't any ordinary card, it was a Vivre card. It began to point due north like a child reaching for the moon in the sky. ''It seems someone wants us to follow them'' I say, My words more then enough to capture my crews attention.

One didn't need a boistorous roar or unbending fury to command a crew when they respected you as they respected the seas itself. ''Let's move out'' I said throwing on my jacket. Whoever it was I was sure we would find what I was looking for there. 

*Hanako Buneplain; Robot Pirate Island; Grand Line*

''RUN!'' Junichi called out slicing another missile that came their way, The burp of flames that roared from the explosion pushed the man back. Luckily he was caught by Remy Graves who used his stitches to net his fall. His gratitude was met with a simple ''No Problem''. The hill of robots that had been attacking them where pushed aside as a sky scraper sized object emerged from the ground completing blocking the sun.

''HE'S HUGE!" Hanako said more impressed then terrified. His eyes let out a powerful beam of light that almost blinded the crew, However it quickly was captured and sent back to him causing it to stumble back as the heat built up. Hanako stood smirking, her arm completing transformed into a telescope having reflected the light back. Cocking back she planted a heavy kick into it's abdomen ''SCOPE SCOPE CRASH!''

The impact sending it flying back some before it quickly built enough traction to stop itself. Tsubaki joined the crew having fought off two more Robot pirates. Standing all together the crew was ready to face the next wave. ''LET'S DO THIS!'' Hanako roared with excitement.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 2, 2010)

*Marvin?*

The marines are still stunned, as their Captain has just been defeated, and knocked into a building, by just one man. They look back at Marvin and has group of fellow rule breakers, then at Branko. ?_WAHOOO~? _one shouts, dropping his gun and jumping up. The other marines are slower and more hesitant, but they too are happy and jump into the air, give each other hugs, or starting clapping. _?captain Branko has been defeated!?_ One yells out in joy. ?_i can finally get see my family again?? _A downed marine mutters.

_?no more cruel punishments!? _Another marine says and the one besides him says, _?he once made me go three days without food just because I ate some of the food in his secret stash!? _Marvin tilts his head sideways and says, ?they?re happy?? He then turns to look back at the others and says, ?that?s good enough for me~?  The marines however must stop their celebration and turn to look at Marvin. One steps forward and he has a pensive look on his face. _?you?re still pirates.?_

The marines raise their rifles. But then they lower them and the man smiles. ?_you?ve ridden us of Branko, however. We?re thankful for that, But we can?t allow any of you to stay here.? _The Marine tells Marvin and those behind him, he then gestures to Branko. _?we?ll give you a ten-minute head start, because we?ll have to ?check? on Branko.?_ He says with a grin. Marvin nods and then the marine says, _?get going!? _

Marvin turns to the others. ?you heard the man! We?ve got a ten-minute head start!? He turns into bull form, and says, ?we can get off by stealing a marine ship!? The marine who was grinning, jaw drops. _?w-wait-? _But Marvin is already in bull form, rushing toward the marine base.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 2, 2010)

*Boot Island*
Lady Ursla couldn't believe what she'd gotte herself into. First, all of her customers suddenly disappeared to watch the "execution" of Marvin Mars which turned out to be a Marine beat down. Then she went to try and capture the pirates that were causing trouble and in the process of doing that, she accidently struck a Marines. THEN the stupid bull destroyed her Massage Parlor. Now the Marines were giving them time to leave the island before they actually came after them. What. A. Day.

"I'm not going anywhere with you criminals!" Ursla declared as Marvin, Risa and the Marksman headed for the Marines Ship. "I'm merely a masseuse, so I'm eligible to stay here."

_"But, you attacked us as well lady."_ One of the Marines said.
_"And I don't see your shop anymore."_ Another Marine said.
_"As far as we see, you're just as bad as those guys, but we'll give you a head start too._ 

"But...but....but, I don't believe this! I worked at the shop for a long time on this island and this is how you repay me?!" Ursla said in an appalled tone. 

_"You shouldn't have become a criminal."_ The marine said with a shrug.
_"You better get to running, lady."_

"Blasphemy! Whatever!" Ursla said as she walked over to her destroyed shop and searched through some of the rubble. She finally found what she was looking for, her blue umbrella. Ursla then headed off towards the Marine ship with the other pirates.

When Ursla finally caught up to the others they were nearly at the ship. "Look here, I'm not staying with you criminals. I'm merely hitching a ride to the next island and that's it!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 2, 2010)

*Prison Transport Ship/Enroute to Impel Down...*
Archer chuckled to himself. Only one man he knew of was this dense and would be so bold, or stupid enough really, to try a plan as daring as this...*Kent*. Suddenly Kent disappeared in an explosion of speed. Archer's eyes narrowed in surprise as Kent appeared in front of him faster then an eye blink. 

"Nothing personal buddy. I have a family to feed!"  Kent exclaimed. 

"Oh that's a very cool line isn't it?" Archer responded calmly. 

Kent threw a winding punch at Archer's face. His fist connected with Archer's nose. The blow had enough force to easily cave in a man's nose, but instead of immediately hearing that familiar sound of bones crunching, or even seeing blood explode out of his nostrils, Kent's fist phased right through Archer's face and exited out of the back of his head. 

"Oh no you've killed me!" Archer mock yelled. "AND AFTER I COMPLIMENTED YOUR NICE HAT!!!" The Marine Vice Admiral collapsed to his knees, clutching a fist sized hole in his face. 

"HOLY ODA I GUESS I DON'T KNOW MY OWN STRENGTH!" Kent exclaimed in shock. Clearly punching a hole through the face of the man who just complimented his hat, wasn't his intention. "Uh don't worry I think we can sow up that hole in your face...uh...maybe!"

Archer quickly stood back up however. His face reformed back to normal in a flash. "Yeah just kidding..." Archer muttered, "I'm a Logia, next time put some willpower into your punches." 

Kent facepalmed. "I knew I forgot something!" 

Archer pointed both his palms at Kent's chest and they flashed with a burst of violet energy. *"Indigo Flash." * A concussive burst of radiation blasted out of his palms and towards Kent. However, Kent dematerialized again in a burst of speed. 

"That's very fast Soru," Archer muttered, as Kent appeared behind him and kicked him in the back. This time the kick actually connected with his body, and Archer flew headfirst into one of the nearby masts on deck. *BABOOM!* 

As the smoke cleared Archer's tall form appeared out of the smoke with his hands in his pockets. Blood trickled down the left side of his lip, and dirt smudged his forehead. "Now _that's_ willpower," Archer told Kent with a smirk, as he wiped his bloody lip. Archer pressed both his glowing palms onto the deck. The entire hull of the ship began to vibrate and shudder violently. Suddenly the steel coating the ship's hull began to fly off in jagged strips. All the cannons around the ship rose up into the air and shot upwards. Metal items of all kinds combined into a huge cloud above both combatants.

*"Swarm,"* Archer declared calmly. The conflagration of metal above, flew towards Kent from all directions at tremendous speed.  

_*Clemens vs Lin...*_
Even as Clemens sent her Mirror Blades at Lin, out of the corner of her eye she noticed the Shichibukai wannabe, Bros Ki, stumble on deck. He was apparently holding a guard hostage. She clenched her fists in anger. _How did that fool escape?!  _

She would've done something about it, but a mist enveloped both she and her Draconic foe, blocking almost any clear visibility. Clemens looked around at the dense and swirling mist, and crossed her arms with annoyance. These little school games were beneath her, and she certainly had no time for games, like that fool Archer liked to play.

Suddenly a blue fireball blasted out of the fog from her right side. Clemens easily formed a mirror in the fireball's path. The fireball collided with the surface of the mirror and melted through it, totally disappearing. 

"You can't hurt me!" Clemens declared with annoyance. "So just give up little girl!" 

Out of nowhere Lin appeared above Clemens, silent as a wraith, and blasted a stream of glittering ice particles at her. Clemens melted through the surface of the mirror platform she was standing on. However one of the ice particles landed on her shoulder before she fully disappeared. It felt extremely cold to the touch, so cold in fact that it burned. Clemens grimaced in pain as a part of her shoulder froze over in a thin sheath of ice crystals.

"NO MORE GAMES!!" Clemens raged with fury as she appeared through a mirror located outside of the boundary of the mist sphere that Lin had created. Clemens eyes flared like emeralds and she clapped both her hands together. 

*"Mirror Cube!"* she commanded. A giant reflective cube made out of a single stretched mirror, engulfed the entire sphere that Lin had created. 

*"MIRROR CRUSH!"* The cube suddenly shrunk down in size like a collapsible box, totally engulfing anything caught inside.

_*With Flynn and his new best friend Bros Ki...*_
Flynn didn't know why, maybe it was the weird shit that Bros was smoking, or maybe it was just a good time to vent his frustrations, but suddenly he felt very emotional. He began to cry onto Bros' shoulder, even as an intense battle raged around them. 

"...she was beautiful man...BEAUTIFUL! Six feet tall, blond, legs so long they had their own zipcode. Her name was Helen and I nursed her back to health, saved her life!" Snot began to drip down Flynn's upper lip. Without thinking he used the sleeve of Bros Ki's prison jumpsuit to blow his nose. "And you know how she repaid me? She left for me for a friggin no good rookie!" he cried. _"I'm sorry Flynn it's not you it's me...I have to find my true self,"_ he said in an imitation of Helen's voice. 

"SHE MIGHT AS WELL HAVE THRUST A DAGGER THROUGH MY HEART!!!" he wailed.

Suddenly a giant vertical column of water shot up into the sky directly behind Flynn and Bros Ki. An ear splitting roar filled the air as a monstrous sea turtle appeared out of the water. The size of the creature dwarfed even the huge prison ship itself. 

*Shelly
Kent's Pet Turtle*

A lone Bear-like figure stood atop the turtle's head, with his arms crossed. He wore a luchadore mask over his furry face, and a black cape around his monks robes. An eight foot long bamboo staff was slung across his broad back. 

*Master Monk Usagi "The Other Pandaman"
Division Commander of the Blade Pirates
Bounty: 198 Million *

"So anyone need a lift?!" he hollered.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 2, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> As the boulder flew at Pride he gave a very unimpressed look. Just before it smacks into him he forms a blue shield in front of his body that stops it in its tracks, "And you're calling me fodder?"
> 
> He activates his yellow aura and takes to the skies, "Throwing rocks? Is that the best you can do? I knew that the little animal fucker was a wuss but I expected a little more from his Captain. Whatever, birds of a feather and all that," he says before shooting over towards The Hoax.
> 
> ...



Feroy carefully examined the Marine Commander as he used some type of yellow energy to jump into the air and then fired off red energy lasers at him. His ability reminded him of Shichibukai Darver's ability. He used a similar method for attacking.



> The Shichibukai was unmoved. He punched the Hoax Pirate Captain and knocked him into a tree. "I see, you also have a special 'ability' outside of a devil fruit." Darver began. "Just as I am, you are gifted with an ability that has come from meditation, extreme training, hereditary gifts or just naturally gifted. Though, I'm sorry to inform you that I'm much too strong to be subdued by your hypnosis. My ability prevents it from effecting me."



The Shichibukai had explained that it was a special 'ability', people who possessed powers that could put them on equal ends with even a devil fruit user. Before then, Feroy thought of himself as the only person with such an ability. Though, he soon learned there were others with special 'abilities'. Commander Pride was obviously one of those people.

*"Presto!"* Feroy commanded as he vanished from his spot he was currently at. The Hoax Pirate reappeared on the top of a stone pillar. Commander Pride rushed into the scene where Feroy was supposed to be only for him to find the Hoax Pirate on top of the stone pillar. "You freakin' idiot, did you really think I'd still be there?!" Feroy asked.

Feroy jumped down from the rock pillar next to one of the numerous defeated Marine soldiers. He grabbed the Marine's steel staff, "Ahh, this brings me back to the days when I had my staff before that stupid lava bastard melted it." The pirate said to himself. He spun the staff around for a bit to get a feel for it. 

"This is just fine," Feroy said rushing in towards the Marine Commander. Both the Pirate and the Marine exchanged blows with their respective weapons. Neither of them were able to get a clean hit on the other.

"How about I add a bit of strength behind my strikes huh? *Forza Spinta!"* Feroy declared as he swung his staff again. Commander Pride went to block the attack as he previously did, but this time the staff broke through his orange energy sword and hit Pride directly, knocking him into a stone pillar with almighty force. "Bet you didn't see that coming." Feroy remarked with a grin.

"Just like you won't see this coming," a voice called out from within the dust. Pride appeared high above Feroy with yellow aura around him. *"Red Fury!"* The marine commanded as the crazy red lasers zoomed around onc again. 

Feroy was prepared to use "Presto" to get away once again, but the energy beam didn't head for him. Instead, they hit the walls around him and caused an avalanche of stones to rain down upon him. "Shit!" Feroy said as the rocks began to fall. *"Presto!"* Feroy vanished once again.

He appeared to the one spot where he could possibly escape the rock-alanche, in front of Pride. The Marine was prepared for his arrival.

*"Red Blast!"* Pride said as he slammed his red aura palm into Feroy, knocking him into a rock structure. 

"He figured out the mechanics of Presto already? That's kinda impressive." Feroy said, picking himself up and dusting off. He wiped a small amount of blood out of the corner of his mouth before approaching Pride again.

"You've just began to see the true horrors of my hypnosis!"


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 2, 2010)

Gilmont hefted his spear charged down to find the prisoner.  He barreled his way through guards and found the prisoner, who had his arm around a guard.  
"CHIEF PLEASE DON'T ATTACK. THIS GUY'S GONNA KILL ME!!" the guard shouted.  Gilmont lowered his gigantic spear, but then hastily raised it again when he realized something.  "Fodder guards don't speak in colored text!" Gilmont exclaimed.  He raised his spear once more, but he suddenly felt an urge to sit down.    

Gilmont sat down.  He was very, very, very bored.  It was time for a drink.  Drinking was good.  Gilmont took out a bottle of alcohol and downed it all in one gulp.  His head began to pound viciously, as the alcohol and heroine's countering effects ran throughout his body.  Gilmont slowly got to his feet, wobbling.  He was extremely dizzy.  He leaned over and vomited, and then vomited again.  That felt much better.   

Gilmont's head began to clear and he ran back up on to the deck. The guard who pretended to be fodder was ranting about a beautiful girl.  Suddenly, a gigantic turtle appeared in the ocean.  Gilmont was about to look for the prisoner when his head snapped back to the ranting pretend fodder guard.  The man was a member of the Blade Pirates- William's old crew! Gilmont ignored all the ruckus going on the deck and made his way straight towards Flynn.  

Gilmont ran across the deck, barreling over guards and marines as he headed towards Flynn.  Gilmont slammed into Flynn and grabbed him, pushing him down against the deck.  "WHERE IS HE?!"  Gilmont shouted, "Where's William?!" but the pirate continued to rave.   Gilmont got up, realizing he wasn't going to get anything from Flynn.  He took out another bottle and drained it, ignoring the fights surrounding him.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 2, 2010)

*Feroy vs Pride*

"The horrors eh...I'm hardly impressed..." he says in a bored tone, "Make a rat stronger, make a rat faster, it's still just a rat..." he says glaring at Feroy.

"Orange Piercer!" he shouts, waving his arms into the air and forming several orange energy blades above Feroy. He waves his arms down, sending them all flying at the pirate.

"Presto!" he flashes forward to avoid the blades, "Red Bullet! Red Bullet!" two thin blasts smack into his shoulders and send him flying backwards.

Pride is propeling straight towards him as he flies back, "Orange Spear!" he forms a long spear as he moves towards Feroy. As he reaches to impale him Feroy smacks it out of the way with his staff. 

"Forza Spinta!" he shouts as he recovers and goes to deliver a punch right in Pride's gut. However his fist meets a blue shield guarding his stomach, "This won't stop me!" he shouts pressing forward.

He shatters through the shield but it is enough to stop the force from smacking into the Commander, *"Red Burst!"* He unleashes a wave of red aura from all over his body that smacks into the Pirate Captain and carries him off into the distance, eventually crashing into the rock wall, "So, where are these horrors you speak of now?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 2, 2010)

*Ritoru vs Lt. Commander Ezel*

With a quick spin Ritoru avoids the energy blast coming at him and rushes into a dash up the hill towards Ezel, "You have broken the law! You must be punished!" he says firing another  blast at the blue haired man.

He leaps over it and continues his charge, "Fine, if that's how you want to play I'll meet you head on!" he dashes forward and they connect fists, "It'll be just like last time, I'll send you flying," he says, charging up energy in his gautlets. But before he could fire Ritoru drops to the ground, the blast just missing the top of his head. 

He then pops back up and slams his fist into Ezel's gut. His eyes shoot open, in shock from the force of the attack, "H-how are you this strong," he says before crashing into the top of the hill. 

He gets up, covered in dirt and dust from rolling up the hill, "Tsk, it doesn't matter...You will not escape Justice's Wrath," he says holding up both his arms. He begins unleashing a barrage of small energy blasts at Ritoru.

"This won't stop me!" he rushes forward, slamming his fists into the energy blasts as he progresses, "Maybe not...But this will!" he shouts holding up his arms and forming a large ball of energy.

"There's no way you'll survive this!" he chucks it forward, "It's too large for you to dodge, and too big for you to take on, it's over," Ritoru clenches his fist as it comes at him, "We'll see about that!"

As it gets within range he slams both his hands into it, doing his best to push it back but he begins slidding back, "That will never work, even someone with your strength couldn't reverse my attack..."

"Damn...Damn...Damn...Oh wait!" he shouts remembering something. Suddenly the large blast begins to grow smaller and smaller as it gets sucked in through Ritoru's hands, "What?!" 

The ball of energy dissapates and Ritoru stands there, his entire body glowing, "I completely forgot...I ate some fruit, and now I'm an absorbing man!" he shouts, *"HOW DO YOU FORGET SOMETHING LIKE THAT!"* all of the marines that are watching the battle shout in unison.

"So thanks for the power boost, allow me to return the favor!" he shouts speeding forward and slamming his fists into Ezel's torso. A bloodied and bruised Ezel stands wobbily stands in front of Ritoru as he stops, "Gaaaaaaah!" he uppercuts the Marine and sends him flying in the air.

"Oh! And here's you're energy back!" he shouts holding up his hand towards the air bourne Lt. Commander, *"Launch!"* he fires all of the energy that he had absorbed from the attack back at it's original owner, blasting him out of the sky. 

He turns back towards the other marines, all of them shaking in their boots, "Out of my way, men in white coats!" in an instant the men vanish from sight, "I wonder if the others have won yet," he says retrieving his cape and heading back into town.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 2, 2010)

*Asuka?*

Asuka grits her teeth. ?where is that damn cat with my gun!? She hears Whisker?s paws and she smiles. Asuka looks at the small cat, who has a grin on his face, ?about damn time?? She mutters. Whiskers only smiles back and held out the rifle for his master, his eyes glistering. Asuka takes the gun from him and says, ?take cover!? The cat nods and pounces into Asuka?s top, his head then pokes out of her chest and he looks around.

Asuka stands up and has her giant rifle to side. ?it is about time that we end this!? She shouts, firing a shot from her gun. She hears glass shatter and Howard curse. Asuka then moves and fire off another shot. She can now see Howard, see the confusion on his face.

He looks around in every direction. _?where the hell are you, scum!? _Asuka grins and then leaps down from the balcony. She lands and points her gun at Howard?s back. ?move and I?ll blow a hole through you!? Howard however laughs. ?_try it, bitch. You don?t know I am do you? Even if you kill me, my family are nobles! They?ll send someone after you to avenge me! Ahahahaha!?_

Asuka spits. ?so I?m guessing you paid your way into the marines?? She asks Howard, rifle still to his back. Although she can?t see his face, she can feel his anger. He wants to reach for his pistol and shoot her, but keeps his hand where it is. ?that?s what I thought.? Asuka says, still grinning. ?too bad that no matter how expensive your clothes and weapons are, you?ll never be a truly strong marine.?

Howard suddenly whips around, reaching for his pistols and knocking the rifle away. His eyes are wide in rage and snot is dropping from his nose. _?*DON?T FUCK WITH ME PIRATE BITCH!?*_

His Hands blur and he fires a number of shots off at her. Asuka immediately starts moving, running to the side and dodging bullets as they Follow after her, making a trail of dents in metal. Asuka slides around the corner, fires a shot at Howard, and starts to run once Again as the bullets catch up to her. Howard let?s out a cry of pain. 

The onslaught of bullets stops and Asuka looks to see Howard gripping his shoulder. Blood is oozing from his wound and from what she can see, the bullet is in deep. Blood drips down his white shirt, staining it. Howard drops his pistol, his mouth wide-open in shock that he has been shot. Asuka Turns to leave, figuring this will be good enough. ?next time-? 

Asuka moves out of the way just as a bullet narrowly misses her neck. She whips around, eyes wide and sees that Howard is still moving. He has Two pistols out. _*?YOU DAMN BITCH~ YOU FUCKING SHOT ME! YOU GOT MY DAMN SHIRT DIRTY! I?LL FUCKING KILL YOU BITCH!? *_He roars eyes red and filled with tears. Asuka raises her rifle to shoot, but no bullets come out. She tilts her head sideways. ?i?m out of bullets,?

Howard lets out a victorious yelp. He manages to regain his composure for a few seconds. _?you?re out of bullets pirate bitch, what are you going to do? Lie down and be killed like the dog you are!? _He raises his Gun and points it at Asuka?s head. Asuka then grins. Then the Grin becomes a laugh. 

Howard twitches. _?what the fuck are you laughing about! It is Over! You?re dead and so is your friend Probably!? _He shouts, in anger. Asuka chuckles, ?nothing. It?s just that, you?ve just lost.? She says. Howard?s face twists in confusion and then anger, *?WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT BITCH!??*

*?THIS!?* Asuka whips out with her rifle and then something gray and furry jumps out of her top. Howard Stares down at her chest in confusion. _?w-what,?_ Asuka smiles and holds up a finger. ?don?t stare.? Whiskers lands on top of her gun and he opens up the rifle?s cartridge, jumping in it and closing the door after himself. Due to his size and flexibility he is able to fit in. Howard eyes widen in confusion, ?_t-the cat!?? _

*?THAT?S RIGHT, BITCH.?* Asuka roars, grinning and then she gets in position to fire her rifle. ?CAT SHOT!? She presses the trigger and BOOM! Whiskers shoots out directly at Howard, moving at the speed of a bullet, and with his claws out. Howard can?t even react. His jaw is open in amazement and confusion. He has no Idea what just happened. Whiskers hits his face and he drops his gun.

His face is clawed and bitten by Whiskers, tearing it apart within minutes. He Falls to the ground and Whiskers jumps off him, folding his arms in a look of superiority. A defeated Marine lies on the floor and all he can do is moan and mutter before he falls to sleep. _?filthy beast?? _His eyes then close, and blood continue to trickle out of all his flesh wounds. 

Asuka grins and looks down at Howard. She then spits on him and puts her rifle on her shoulder. Whiskers jumps forth into her chest and she pats his head, just as he disappears beneath cleavage. ?let?s go check on him!? She runs out of the building to see if Ritoru is dead. She smiles, the idiot probably went and got himself blown to pieces! Her jaw drops however when she sees that Ritoru is perfectly alive, and that all of the marines are either defeated or have fled!

?j-just what the hell are you!?? Is all she can ask, for she is amazed.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 2, 2010)

*Eternal Flame Pirates*

Ritoru walks around, looking around for his two crew members, "J-just what the hell are you?" a familiar voice says.

"Oi! Asuka there you are!" he shouts rushing over, "I knew you'd win! Just like I told that bastard with the glasses!" he says nodding to acknowledge just how right he was.

"Now! I wonder if Miashi has won yet, we'd better go find him before we set out," he says heading off into town in search of his swordsman.

*The Crimson Brothers' Clash! Derrick vs Nicky*

Derrick dives towards his little brother, claw outstretched but he leans back to avoid it and comes back by smacking him with his staff. He goes tumbling back into the wall. The animalified Pirate Captain gets back to his feet...well paws and prepares for another charge.

"Oh Big Bro, that's not going to work," he says shaking his head, "Fine...Let me switch it up a little!" he charges forward, unleashing lava from his forehead that engulfs his entire body.

He rams into the young prince, scorching his chest, but he manages to slip out of the tackle and leap to the side. Nick holds his chest and takes another look at his wolf brother, "Heh...Still wearing those glasses I see..."

Derrick glares at him through his yellow shades, "I wouldn't let anything that old bastard owned touch my face! You'll probably catch fleas like that bro, and you don't want to see how I have my pets taken care of when they get fleas..."

"SHUT IT!" he growls, firing a blast of lava as he does so. Nicky spins his staff around to deflect the attack, "Come on, he was a washed up old hasbeen, I'm suprised father even took him in. Big mistake I guess, you'd be better off still blowing up castles than being a pirate, and it's all that old fool's fault!"

"NEVER TALK ABOUT HIM LIKE THAT AGAIN!" he shouts diving forward, biting onto his brother's staff as he tries to block the attack. With a fierce bite the staff breaks in half and Derrick pins him to the floor.

"He saved my life in more ways than one! He helped me gain control, but most of all he helped me see the evil in the bastards that I called my family!" he shouts, leaking lava from his paws, scorching Nicky's arms and legs that he has pinned down.

"Ah! Ah! Stop! You're going to burn me alive!" Derrick howls into the sky as the lava that he wrapped around Nick's arms and legs hardens. He then leaps into the sky, covers himself in lava and headbutts him right into the chest, unleashing a blast of lava as he does so that propels him through the castle floors until he reaches the bottom.

The hair around Derrick slowly begins to retract, his fangs grow smaller, his paws turn back into feet and hands. He stands on two legs, back to his human form. He barely acknowledges it though as he looks down the mass of holes towards his unconscious brother, "I can't believe they've twisted you this far...Don't worry Nicky...I'll put an end to all this and you'll finally see the light..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 2, 2010)

*Reverse Mountain/Phoenix Pirates*
Amelia plummeted downward to the main deck. She was about to draw a special arrow from her quiver, but then Rose ran across the deck and formed a giant bubble right under Amelia. 

"I gotcha Amy!" Rose cried.  

Amelia hit the bubble and bounced back upwards into the air. Rose joined her and they both bounced up and down on the bubble as if it was a trampoline. "Isn't this fun!?" Rose exclaimed with a laugh. "Just like when we used to jump up and down on Mom's bed, when we were kids!" 

"Rose, concentrate! We need to get out of here!" Amelia responded forcefully, gesturing to the madness around them. Both ships were drifting uncontrollably towards the sheer rock face of the Red Line. 

"Oh yeah..." Rose responded in a surprised voice, as if she only just noticed the danger they were all in. The bubble popped and both girls landed on their feet. 

"I've gotta plan!" Rose said with a devilish grin. Amelia could see that glint of madness in Rose's eyes, which truthfully scared Amelia at times. Those eyes gave no indication of any fear of death. 

"Your plans usually involve giant explosions and lots of broken bones!" Amy replied dubiously. 

"Just trust me Sis!" Rose said emphatically. "Get everyone on the ship so we can bounce!"  She leaped upwards towards the crow's nest, and began to inhale a massive amount of air into her lungs, causing her face to turn beat red. 

"What is she doing now?! This won't end well!" Amelia mumbled, as she took the wheel, struggling to counter the pull of the powerful current that had enveloped their ship. 

As Ixian and Jax cleared the deck away of Marine stragglers, both Gatrom and Land thankfully managed to leap onto the deck just as all hell broke loose. Beside the _Dagger_, the mastless and battered Marine ship sped up past them and was carried forth by the current. The battleship exploded in a bright orange fireball as it collided head on with the massive Red Line. 

"That's going to be us in about five seconds!" Jax shouted in alarm from the railing, as they picked up speed..

Meanwhile, from the crows nest, Rose's chest had swelled to three times it's normal size as she inhaled a continuous stream of air into her body. When her powerful lungs could hold no more, she exhaled a powerful jet of concussive air. The force of the air stream shot her into the air like an out of control bottle rocket. As she flew over the ship, Rose narrowed her eyes with gritty determination at the giant rock wall of the Red Line. She focused the air stream al around the bottom hull of the Dagger, forming a giant bubble which raised the Dagger above the water. 

*"BUBBLE...BALLOON!"* Rose shouted. 

She felt light headed and her heart raced a mile a minute, but smiled from ear to ear. Suddenly the bubble began to rise out of the water, with the _Dagger_ resting atop the translucent sphere, on a cushion of air. The bubble slowly floated vertically, just inches past the jagged rock face of Reverse Mountain. Before she could celebrate however, Rose fainted in mid air and dropped like a stone towards the deck of the ship. Without missing a beat Amelia slid right where Rose would fall, and caught the girl in her arms. Amelia looked with concern at Rose's reddened face. Her skin felt hot to the touch, and her pulse was literally through the roof. 

"Good girl," Amelia told her sister, as the _Dagger_ slowly but surely began to scale the heights over Reverse Mountain.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 2, 2010)

*Sherpin Shores Marine Base With Carnage*

There was another loud slurping noise as Carnage sucked blood through the straw. Carnage sized up both of the marines, his eyes darting back and forth between his targets. A crude smile split his lips and the marines could see the red hue his mouth had taken from its current meal. "They seem to be scared" Carnage rasped to himself with a slight cackle. There was a flash of movement and the marine closest to Carnage knocked his partner backwards just as he was run through by one of the three massive blades on Carnage's scythe.

The second marine managed to escape by a hair's breadth because of his partner's sacrafice but the other man was lifted from his feet and pinned against the wall as the scythe dug into it. "Run..." the dying marine gasped as blood dribbled from his mouth and wounds down the wall and on to the already blood soaked floor. The second marine's eyes widened in horror as he saw his partner take his last breath. "Well it seems the dead one isn't food" Carnage said disappointingly. "What about you?" Carnage said rounding on the other man, "did you just dodge my attack or were you saved, I wasn't paying attention."

The man unable to speak looked at Carnage in horror. Carnage's right hand shone with blood red energy as he pressed his finger together. Carnage's hand raced towards the man's chest before he could react but suddenly there was a gunshot and the man's head exploded. Brain matter, pieces of skull and blood splattered all over Carnage; who's blood lusted smile slid from his face. Carnage tugged a rope with his left hand and his scythe raced towards him. 

There was a clash of metal hitting metal as Carnage's scythe intercepted the second shot aimed for him. Carnage grabbed his scythe, pushed the body stuck to it off and on to the ground before shooting off down the hall. There was the occasionally ring of metal as Carnage blocked shots as he raced down the hall. "Sniper rifle" Carnage grunted as the last bullet almost took his weapon out of his hand. Carnage finally spotted his target as she quickly jammed another cartridge into her sniper rifle.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2010)

*Kent*

*"Swarm."*

Kent grit his teeth together as the massive swarm of metal swirled above him. Wasn't Archer a _vice_-admiral? He shouldn't be able to do this. Plus, he was a logia. logias were weak as fuck, his first strike should've taken him down.

_"Well, it didn't. So what now?_

Kent shiftend his feet into a wider stance and crossed his arms over his chest. "Tekkai."

Kent felt his body harden, skin and muscles going rigid and locking into place. Kent could use a moving tekkai, but it wouldn't be nearly effective enough for what Archer was about to unleash.

Hundreds of pieces of metal slammed into Keith from all sides, and he could feel the blows through his defenses. He would've at least grunted in pain, but tekkai made it impossible for him to move.

Finally the assault stopped, and the cloud of metal dropped to the ground. Kent lowered his tekkai with a sigh of relief, but gasped in pain as he felt something in his shoulder. He twisted and pulled out a long metal spike as long as his arm and watched the blood drip to the floor.

"Breaking through my tekkai. Impressive." He grunted and felt his shoulder heat up, tiny red and orange flames running along it. It began healing with incredible speeds, and within a few seconds a small scar was the only thing that was left. "But now it's my turn."

_5...4...3...2...1..._

"So anyone need a lift?!"

_Now!_

As Archer looked up at Shelly, distracted by the enormous island-turtle suddenly surfacing, Kent made his move. He shot forward, his fist glowing like a tiny sun with red-orange flames, and punched at Archer with all his strength.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 2, 2010)

_*Prisoner Transport Ship/Enroute to Impel Down...*_
"You know, you remind me of a niece of mine. She's pretty hard headed but she's got a good heart...her names Rose," Archer told Kent as he flung wave after relentless wave of metal debris at Kent's tekkai hardened body, attacking methodically and trying to expose a weak spot. He could tell by the split second shock on Kent's face, that he hadn't expected a _Vice_ Admiral to be this tough, which Archer of course found surprising. Kent had made a key error, not all Vice Admirals were created equal. 

Archer and his younger brother started their Marine careers as snot nosed rookies, during the tail end of Roger's great run. They had both served with some of the finest Marine officers to ever walk the planet, men and women who epitomized the spirit of justice. From the Edd war, to Ohara, all the way to the great battle at Marineford over ten years ago, he had seen and done many things. Including bury his own kid brother, a man who was ten times better then Archer ever was, and damn sure would've been an Admiral right now. 

Finally the metal swarm was finished. Archer had thrown everything but the kitchen sink at Kent...well no even a kitchen sink in fact. 

"Breaking through my tekkai. Impressive," Kent grunted, as he removed a long spike from his shoulder.

"That really made it through?" Archer responded in surprise. He was actually just putting up a show to be honest. he had no desire to hurt Kent. His orders were to guard the prisoners, not fight a Shichibukai whom he actually respected.  

"You might want to get a tetanus shot after this," Archer suggested.

Suddenly tiny red and orange flames began to radiate over Kent's shoulder wound, causing it to close and heal. "Or not..." Archer amended with surprise. 

"But now it's my turn."

"Dying will?" Archer muttered to himself. He had heard of it but never encountered it first hand. "Wow, you really are a monster aren't you?" Archer exclaimed in an impressed voice. 

*"RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR!!!"* 

Archer spun around towards the feral roar and shook his head as he saw the giant Turtle rise out of the water. This day was just chock full of surprises, he thought to himself. Right on cue however he felt the presence of Kent come at him at full speed. Archer had let his guard down for one second, a rookie mistake that he surely pay for. He turned back around to face Kent and sighed. 
_
This is going to hurt...well maybe it'll give me an excuse to take that nap._

*BABOOOOOOOOOM! *

_With Flynn..._
Flynn rolled back and forth across the deck. "Why Legs...WHY DID YOU LEAVE FOR ME A GRIFFIN?! 

He loked over at Gilmont, who had opened up yet another bottle of liquor, and was chugging it down.  "WHAT'S SO COOL ABOUT A GRIFFIN ANYWAYS HUH?! HALF CHICKEN, HALF KITTEN!!!" 

Suddenly Usagi landed beside Flynn with a palpable thud. He smacked across the face Flynn with his furry paws. "Snap out of it you idiot!" he roared. 

Flynn's eyes fluttered rapidly and he seemed to regain his composure. "Damn that was a bad trip!" he muttered, as he slowly got to his feet. He looked over at Gilmont, the old alcoholic looked like he could use some good news, and maybe a year in rehab for that matter. 

"You asked me about William? Well last I checked, mute boy and the plumber girl were doing just fine together, in fact they're both-" 

Before Flynn could finish speaking, the flying missile of Archer's body flew out of nowhere and collided into Gilmont head on. They both flew into a nearby communications tower in a loud explosion of debris and smoke. 

"Yeah I'm out!" Flynn announced with bugged out eyes. He quickly leaped over the railing and landed on Shelly. Usagi quickly followed behind. Flynn took on a heroic pose from atop Shelly's head and laughed at the bedraggled prison guards and Marines on the ruined deck.

"HAHA...ONCE AGAIN YOU *ALMOST* MANAGED TO CAPTURE THE GREAT PRINCE OF THI-" 
*
BLAM!*

Usagi socked Flynn over the the top of his head. "We're supposed to be in disguise remember?" he growled. 

"I'm gonna kill you furball!" Flynn roared at the giant Panda. 

Meanwhile, within the wreck of the communications tower, Archer laid upside down under a pile of wooden planks. Gilmont lay a couple of feet away. he coldn't tell if the man was conscious or not, but he still gestured over at the flask of liquor in Gilmont's grip. 

"Wanna pass that along?" Archer groaned.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 2, 2010)

*The Hair Champion 1*

"NO MORE GAMES!!" Clemens shouted her voice filling up the mist
"Looks like she's going to get serious" Lin said to herself
"*Mirror Cube!*" Lin heard Clemens shout

She didn't know what was happening but she knew it wasn't good, Clemens wasn't a typical VA and Lin knew that she would be in trouble especially in the mist that she created. 

"Better to run for now" Lin thought

She expelled a small stream of blue fire through her pursed lips and froze a small part of the deck. She slammed a curled up fist into the frozen deck and dropped through to the floor below. She looked up and saw the glassy surface of a mirror right above her head.

"*MIRROR CRUSH!*" she heard from below deck she didn't know exactly what what happening but she was glad she didn't know.

There was a violent shake and an ear splitting roar that Lin would know anywhere. The cavalry had arrived, she closed her eyes and listened carefully to see if she could figure out what was going on above deck. There was a loud crash and she could hear Usagi and Flynn moving away.

"ICE FIRE!!!!!" Lin roared

She released a large ball of fire that spread along the roof above her in a large circle. She flew upwards through the deck shattering a large portion of it. The mist she'd created earlier was long gone. She looked around the deck and realized that Flynn, Bros and Usagi were already on Shelly.

"*TIME TO GO PURPLE HAT!!!!*" Lin shouted at Kent
"*DRAGON POINT!!!!!*"

She transformed into her full dragon form and beat her humongous wings causing the wind to kick up on the deck. Sending the debris strewn on the deck everything

"Misty World" Lin muttered

She opened her mouth and expelled an even larger cloud of mist that covered the sky above and the ocean in a large area and the mist continued to roll outward completely engulfing everything.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 2, 2010)

*Depths of Naibunes Boulevard*
Deep down in the depths of Naibunes Boulevard, Revolutionary Commander, Drake, had found Clair Toglory. The woman seemed to be in disarray when Drake found her. She looked tired and weary, but her eyes lit up when Drake entered the room.

"Drake?!" Clair managed to say. "Is that really you?! How the hell did you get all the way down here?" She asked.

Clair then stopped. She realized that isn't something to be saying to someone who risked their life to come save you. "Thank you, Drake." She said as she exhaled deeply. "Who else did you come here with? I know just you and your crew wasn't enough to bring down this place."

*Pirate Captain Feroy vs. Marine HQ Commander Pride*
Feroy gets back on his feet after being smacked into the rocky wall. This guy was turning out to be more of a match for Feroy than he anticipated. His colorful aura tricks were difficult to keep up with, however, each time he attacked, Feroy made a mental note of what aura does what. Feroy was not only a powerful fighter, but a battle genius as well.

Feroy walked towards Pride with a smirk upon his face, "I've figured out your colorful lights." Feroy said as he cracked his knuckles and neck. 

"That doesn't mean shit." Pride remakred bluntly.

"Oh? Are you going to shoot a rainbow at me next?" Feroy asked raising a brow.

*"What?!"* Pride said as he started on his feet towards Feroy. 

Feroy closed his eyes for a moments as if he was meditating. He then reopened his eyes, *"Senza Fine Presto!"* Feroy exclaimed in an otherworldly type voice. Suddenly, about thirty clones of Feroy appeared across the battlefield.

"The horrors start now!" All of the Feroy's said simoultaneously. "Let's go then!" Pride remarked.

All of the Feroys charged at Pride at full speed. *"Red Fury!"* Pride commanded as he unleashed the numerous red lasers beams that flew through the sky in a crazed manner before flying through the Feroy clones.

The red lights flew directly through the clones. They didn't dare disappear. "I see, so this is only a trick of the mind. They're all clones!" Pride declared. He put up a blue aura shield just to be safe.

"Wrong!" All the Feroy's remarked once again in unison as they smashed into his front shield and some attacked him from the back. 

Pride was being bombarded with a barrage of punches which were taking their toll before Pride yelled, *"Enough! Red Sphere!"* A sphere of red energy appeared in Pride's hand and he slammed it into the ground, creating a great shock-wave that knocked all of the Feroy's away, including the real Feroy.

"I don't understand that lame trick." Pride said.

"We were both real and fake in the same moment. I told you the true horrors have begun."

*Mariejois*
Fleet Admiral Meiji was at his desk busy filling out classified documents and enjoying a crunchy pickle from the jar placed on his desk. Suddenly, a Marine entered the room and immediately saluted.

_"Please excuse the interruption, Fleet Admiral-san! Though, I have urgent news from Naibunes Boulevard!"_ The marine said.

"That's quite alright. What's the problem?" Meiji asked as he finished the remainder of his pickle and put down his pen.

_"The message was very urgent, sir, but it's clear what is going on there! As you may know, Revolutionary high commander, Clair Toglory, was sentenced to death there today! But, Revolutionary Commander Drake, along with his crew and a group of Pirates known as the 'Hoax Pirates' have infiltrated the base and is causing catastrophic damage! They have requested that the Marine HQ send over an *Admiral* to restore balance!"_

"What?! How could Naibunes be put into such a position?! This is preposterous! That place must be left unscathed! I'll send one immediately." Meiji snapped back, holding his head.

"Yes, it is. See what happens when we let those rookie Pirate trash do as they please?" Admiral Aihato said walking into the room.

"Anglora, you never fail to appear at the right time." Meiji said, focusing his vision on the female Admiral.

"Of course, Fleet Admiral-san. I'm ready to go at this moment. I'll rid that place of every spec of evil." Aihato said as she crossed her arms.

"No, you cannot go." Meiji rebutted plainly.

"Excuse me?! Exactly whay not? Surely you're not going to send that fool Shiwo or that religious bastard Leikein."

"We need someone who'll get rid of the pirates, not Naibunes Boulevard. You're too much of a wild card. And you are excused."

Admiral Aihato looked as if she wanted to respond, but she did not. She knew her place. "Do as you please. Though, I'll be the one to save this pathetic organization from destruction one day. Justice will survive." Aihato said as she threw her hair and walked out the room.

"That woman scares even me sometimes." Meiji commented. 

_"Who are you going to send Fleet Admiral-san???"_ The Marine asked.

Meiji rubbed his chin, "Admiral Kurokarasu would be a nice choice, but we need someone who'll be able to get there quickly and take care of business efficiently. Summon Admiral Shiroramu!" The Fleet Admiral said.

_"YES SIR!"_ The Marine said rushing out.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 2, 2010)

*Marine Medical Base G22* 

G22 was was built deep under a large tourist resort, filled with hotels and beaches.  Its location was hidden to prevent the frequent pirate attacks on injured marines.  The facility could hold up to one hundred marines at once, but it was rarely full.  Only marine officers would be treated in this facility, and most of them were strong enough to recuperate from wounds without medical assistance.  

There was one room in G22 that was hidden behind a constantly vacant room.  Only three members of the staff knew of its existence, and the head doctor was the only one who had the key to enter.  This was done not to protect the patient, who had been comatose for the past six years, but to prevent a panic within the base- the patient was extremely volatile, and was known to have killed fellow marines on a whim.  

The patient lay on a bed, with wires in just about every part of his body.  The wires were connected to machines, the only thing keeping his body alive.  The patient's face was hideously scarred- he had only one eye, half of his face was covered in burns, and his jaw was simply bones and bundles of nerves.  Next to his bed lay black clothes and a Guy Fawkes mask.  The marine's eye snapped open for the first time in six years.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 2, 2010)

*With the Blade Pirates...*
Shelly, the giant Island Turtle, swam out of the outer boundary of the swirling mist that Lin had spread out across the sea. Flynn celebrated and danced a jig next to a makeshift hut that they had built atop the Turtle's shell. In his right hand he held a half empty whiskey bottle that he had pick pocketed off of Gilmont. It was pretty good stuff. 

"It's a celebration bitches!" he guffawed. 

He passed the bottle to Bros Ki who seemed content to just smoke his pipe. "I bet freedom never tasted so good!" he told him with a laugh. Just then the Dragon form of Lin descended out of the sky and came in for a landing. Kent rode atop the female Dragon's scaled neck. 

"Ah, mon capitan and the sexiest Dragon in the world!" Flynn exclaimed.  "I'm glad to see you've mastered that Dying Will I taught you all those years ago!"  he told Kent seriously. "The student has finally surpassed the teacher!" 

"You didn't teach him that..." Usagi quickly interjected. 

"It's in my autobiography furball!" Flynn retorted defensively.

*Marine Prison Ship - Hair Champion 1...*
Vice Admiral Clemens seethed with anger as she stood amidst the ruins of the prison ship. Her green eyes shimmered so brightly that they illuminated the deck all around her. None of the guards even dared go near her. No this wasn't anger that she felt, Clemens amended. This was a raw elemental hatred. She had failed, there it was again, the word flashed in her mind like a giant neon billboard..._failed_..._failed_. 

"I never...*fail!*" she snarled, gnashing her teeth together. 

Suddenly Clemens emitted a Banshee like scream that reverberated all  across the ship, shattering anything made of glass. She turned her sights onto the wrecked communications center and teleported inside. Armstrong was laying face down amid the wreckage. Without even a word Clemens kicked him in the side. 

"I know you're awake!!" Clemens growled. 

Archer slowly sat up. The right side of his face was covered in blood from where Kent had hit him. He looked at Clemens with a calm expression, which only made her even angrier. How anyone could be so calm after such a disaster was beyond her. 

"Who was that man?" Clemens asked Archer. "You saw his face...tell me!" 

Archer shrugged. "I have no idea Beverly-chan," he said. "By the way do you have an aspirin, maybe a whole bottle?" he added. 

"It was Kent wasn't it? I recognized his old crew. Don't fuck with me Archer, tell me the truth!" 

"Hmm...actually he did tell me his name. Said he was called Purple Hat. Never heard of him, but we should put a bounty on his head nonetheless."  

Clemens had to restrain herself from attacking the man right there and then. She knew he was lying through his teeth, but there was nothing she could do about it...for now. "I'm not going to take the fall for this Armstrong. You will!" she said with venom in her voice. Archer though didn't seem too concerned about that. 

"When did you become such a hard hearted bitch Beverly-chan? Are you trying to out-Aihato, Admiral Aihato or something?" Archer asked her suddenly and in a blunt tone. "I remember how you were before you met Garrick...you used to be a real Marine." 

Clemens didn't say a word, and spun around on her heels. She stomped out of the wrecked tower, still seething with emotion. She needed to leave, or something bad would happen. 

"Hey could you get me that aspirin!" Archer hollered after her.


----------



## Pyro (Aug 3, 2010)

*Gatrom:*

Gatrom was surprised. He was used to having to get out of situations himself. There had never really been anyone there before that could ever help. And now, not one but two namakama jump to help with just a word. It felt pretty good. 

However he didn't have time to ponder this for long, soon there was an explosion and the boat he was previously on had exploded onto the rocks of the jagged red line.

Gatrom ran over the the wheel of the ship making a sharp turn to starboard slowing the advance. However despite his efforts, the ship still proceeded closer and closer to a huge moutain. 

All of a sudden, Gatrom could feel a rumbling underneath the brow of the ship. As he leaned over to see what was all the comotion, he saw a large bubble underneath the ship. And soon, they weren't even in the water anymore, but floating in the air on probably the largest creation of her devil fruit powers that Rose had ever done.

The ship and all of it's passengers floated over the sharp peaks and onto the other side. Up and up the went straight into the coulds. Then, Gatrom had an idea. "Hey, uh Rose? Um... what happens when this bubble pops? How do we get down to the water?"


*Drake:*

Drake had only just taken off the tape over Clair's mouth when the questions began to come out. She was obviously surprised to see the other Revolutionary commander here of all places. 

"Yeah, well... let's just say I didn't want you to go out without taking at least a few hundred marines out with you. Cmon, we don't have that much time. We gotta go. And as for my backup for this mission? Lets just say that I got a few recruits. The Hoax Pirates. Ya know of them? Captain's name is Feroy? Feroy Talagory?"


*Bros Ki and a crew of... wait... who the fuck are these guys?*

Bros had to run things back over in his head. Just to make sure that he had gotten everything right.

1. He had entered into a Shichibukai tournament in an attempt to be exempt from running away from the marines.
2. He had got his ass kicked by a fat sandsalt man. 
3. He some some weird shit and woke up on a boat.
4. Said guard of the boat tries to make a pass at him.
5. With the help of the gay sailor, Bros manages to escape the ship of death.
6. Gay sailor starts crying on Bros' shoulder talking about some kind of love thing...
8. Guy with a really funky looking purple top had and his crew save both the gay sailor and Bros by escaping through the use of a gaint fucking sea turtle with a house on top, only being able to escape by battling a whole host of marine vice-admirals...

Bros mentally checked to make sure that he hadn't actually left the shrooms chemical be unconsiously seeming into his system. Nope, everything checked out normal. These people were crazy...

However, Bros had seen the fight between pimp hat guy and that lazy vice admiral. He liked that guy. He and the tar dude. They were chill enough for marines. He felt kinda bad about all the flac that guy was gonna get. And so, he took one large puff out of his pipe, swished the smoke around in his mouth for a little bit, and carefully blew it out slowly out of his mouth.

_Over on the marine impel down transport boat...





			Vice-Admiral Archer was walking back to the stairwell of the deck when he saw a thin line of smoke coming towards him. Curiosity got the better of him and he walked towards it to see what it was. As he got close he saw that it actually spelled out letters. When he real the letters it read as,

"Hey Chill-San, sorry bout escaping and all this shit. Seems like it's gonna be rough for a bit causa this. It totally like wasn't even my idea. But, I'll do what I can to make it up to ya. This smoke? It's got a painkiller. Inhale, and I think you'll feel better. Cya!"
		
Click to expand...


Back with the Blade Pirates..._

Bros looked over at the people who had rescued him. 

"So um... thanks. Who are you guys again?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 3, 2010)

*Vince Fuka and Joshua vs Etai*

The three animals dodge the attacking forest as best they can however it is slowly but surely slowing them down, "Hey, shark boy, what's your excuse for gettin' yer ass kicked? That's you're usual fit."

Fuka's arm has been customized into a chain saw and he was chopping down incoming vines and trees with Joshua wrapped around his arm in his snake form, "Listen Bird Boy, I'd have this wrapped up by now if I didn't have ta protect yer asses!" he says before getting smacked by an incoming tree.

"Excuses excuses," he says flying down and perching himself on Fuka's other shoulders, "Yer da one whose makin' excuses!" 

"You know what, fine, I'll handle this on my own," he says taking to the sky. As he flies towards Etai in the distance he slowly transforms back into his human form, his plane wings outstretched, "Like I said, I'll handle this on my own!" he says continuing his charge, this time with more confidence.

Joshua soon transforms back to normal as well, except he is wrapped around Fuka's arm..."Get da hell off!" he says throwing the musician off, however he lands on his feet, "Yes, much better, I'll do just fine now," he says before heading off into battle. 

"Hmph, now dey're ready to go...A'course. Well whatchya gona' do," he says with a shrug before rushing in behind the two.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 3, 2010)

*With the Phoenix Pirates/Floating over Reverse Mountain...*
Amelia looked over at Gatrom, as she held Rose in her arms. "She's out of it. I think the strain must've really been a lot on her," she said in a slightly concerned tone. Rose's face had a reddish pink hue. and her skin was hot to the touch, almost as if she had an extreme fever. She breathed normally but her pulse was quite high.

"Whatever time we've got, I don't think we have much. Judging by out current rate of assent I think we'll start to slow soon and then begin to gradually descend," Amelia responded without hesitation. It was an educated guess, but she knew a thing or two about air pressure and the weather. Not to mention that she had studied and observed Rose's powers ever since the girl began using them. 

"I'm going to take her below deck," Amelia said. Not for the first or last time she wished they had a doctor on board. Meanwhile Rose's eyelids fluttered rapidly indicating that she was dreaming, or perhaps remembering something long forgotten...which should've stayed forgotten. 
_
An eleven year old Rose peered through the keyhole of her mother's room, with baited breath. Her mother was having a discussion with Uncle Archie. They were talking adult stuff that Rose didn't quite understand, things like the family store, the house, and something called a Marine Widow's pension, or something like that.  

"Rose has a right to know about her father, Archer," Rose's mother said. 

"That would be a bad idea. She already has his blood and personality flowing through her veins. Rose doesn't need anymore encouragement," Archer replied.  

"I appreciate everything you've done for us since Andy died, but that's not your decision to be quite frank," she said. 

"Are you really going to tell those girls that both their father's were enemies and that one killed the other in cold blood?" __Archer asked with a sigh. _


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2010)

*Jax*

"Is there any way to steer this thing?" Jax asked, looking around the ship and pacing back and forth. "I'm not very comfortable with just letting us 'descend'. Eventually the bubble will be too small to support the ship and...well, we'll fall. Hopefully not against rocks, but depending on how high up we are, water could be just as bad. We need to descend faster."

*Kent*

"So um... thanks. Who are you guys again?"

"Pipe guy!" Kent shouted happily, taking off the purple top hat. "It's me! I rescued you!" He struck a heroic pose. "But my old crew helped," He said, pointing to Lin, Flynn and Usagi. "They're my division commanders and my original crew. There's Flynn, I think you know him, and that's Lin, and the panda is Usagi. Oh, and you're on...inside my turtle Shelly. SAY HI SHELLY!"

The room shook as Shelly said hello.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 3, 2010)

*Hoax Pirate Captain Feroy vs Shichizaigou Commander Pride*

"Psh, I like I give a shit about your little trick," he says cracking his knuckles, "Red Bullet," he fires off a blast but Feroy quickly dodges it.

"Red Fists!" he says wrapping his fists in red energy and shooting himself forward with his yellow aura. Feroy begins blocking the powered up fists with his staff but he is slowly being backed up and over powered.

"Take this!" he swings his leg but propels it forward with his yellow aura to make the kick even more powerful. It lands in his side and sends him flying back, but Pride is right on his tail.

"Red Blast!" with a quick spin of his staff he blocks the attack but it is only a feint for the, "Red Bullet" that comes behind it, slipping through the defense and smacking him in the stomach.

"You really are a troublesome opponent..." he says rubbing his stomach, "Too bad I've already got another trick that I already know you can't beat..." he says with a grin.

"Bah, not that crap again," he says rolling his eyes, "That's right, *Senza Fine Presto*!" he says in his gastly voice as 30 Feroys appear, all going to charge the Marine.

Pride grits his teeth, these things had done some damage before, and he'd need to figure out how this move worked if he wanted to win. Pride's anger slowly turned into a grin as he took to the sky, "You're all real and fake at the same time or whatever eh?" he says holding up his hand and forming a large purple ball of energy.

"Well then I've just gota' hit you all at once then!" he leaps up above the ball and slams his fist into it, *"Purple Blitz!"* suddenly it splits into several tenis ball sized balls of purple energy, all heading at high speeds straight for the Feroys, ready to explode on impact.


----------



## Rakiyo (Aug 3, 2010)

*Rowdy Hearts; Robot Pirate Island; Grand line*

Tsubaki pushed back slicing another robot in half, The sparks and tubes spewing out forth on towards the ground. Quickly following behind her Junichi took on his own way of enemies. ''BONE BONE OROCHI!'' with that his bones blossom outward in an intricate fashion finding their way through after body after body each one impaled faster then the last.

Remy shook in his boots as a menacing large robot with axe for hands made his way towards him. Raising the heavy arms into the air it slam down ready to hack the boy to bits. *SHNK!* The axe however was stopped in it's track meeting resistance in the form of Hanako's transformed arms. ''Th-th-thanks'' Remy barely got out his knees still trembeling.

Pushing the arm up Hanako quickly countered planting a heavy left into the robot's face leaving a gaping hole in it's place. _''MY DEAR ROBOTS! I can't bare to watch''_ Dr. Bambino Brocolli said crashing to the ground. ''Dammit We they need reinforcements! We can't let those pirates escape!'' Reina called out ordering the Marines to join in the battle now. Letting out a battle cry they charged in.

''Hanako what do we do now!'' Tsubaki asked slicing a dog shaped robot that meowed like a cat. Unfortunately it was one of Bambino's earlier defective models. ''WE HAVE TO KEEP FIGHTING!" Hanako roared out fighting off two more. Bambino kneeled to the floor picking up the scraps of metal in his hand as the lose pieces of scrap filtered through his fingers. _''My robots...They weren't meant for this''_

(4 Days earlier)

*Rowdy Hearts; Grandline Seas*

''Ughhh I'm starving'' Hanako complained having nothing more then shorts and a bra on. The heat was intense in these seas. So intense that giant catcus trees sprouted from the surface of the water. A Giant Black frog jumped from each one watching the crew, Waiting for one of them to die like a stalking vulture in order to swoop down and claim his prey.

''Shut up, Your not the only one who is'' Junichi barked back lamenting the empty glass of sake as he chucked it into the ocean. Tsubaki wiped the sweat from her face. Using her hand as a visor she scoped out the horizon. It seemed to go on forever and then it came into view. She wasn't quite sure if it was a mirage or not but it seemed to relieve her some believing she had spotted land.

''YOU GUYS LAND DEAD AHEAD!'' She called out excited, The four quickly rushed out rejuvenated looking outwards. It was real, It wasn't a mirage. Their was land!


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 3, 2010)

*The Elitist Pirate vs. The Arrogant Commander*
The purple energy orbs fly at each of the Feroy's at an amazing speed. The Hoax Pirate Captain wasn't anticipating such an attack, so dodging would not be an available option. The Feroy's spun their staffs to try and "block" the attack, though, the explosion was just as potent as before and caused the Feroy clones to vanish. Feroy was thrown back and almost fell off of a cliff. He quickly pulled himself back up.

Feroy hated to admit it, but this Marine was more of a match for him than he originally thought. It was apparent he'd have to use every trick in his arsenal to pull out a win. 

"Still alive, punk?" Pride said as Feroy walked through the smoke.

"The day I lose to you is the day Hell freezes over." Feroy rebutted with a tone of utmost seriousness.

"Tell the Devil to grab his coat and scarf then!" Pride answered.

*"Presto!"* Feroy exclaimed as he appeared before Commander Pride in a moment's notice. 

*"Blue shield!"* Pride said as he quickly summonded a protective shield in front of him. 

*"Forza Spinta!"* Feroy called out in an otherworldly voice. However, instead of striking the shield, Feroy hit the ground beneath them with his super-human strength. The result caused the ground to crack and break uncontrollably. Soon, the entire rock structure they were standing on caved and the Pirate and Marine were free falling deeper into the canyon.

As the were falling, both Feroy and Pride would not let the other out of their sight. *"Forza Spinta!"* Feroy called again as he kicked giant chucks of falling stones at Pride.

*"Red Blast!"* Pride responded as he destroyed each of the oncoming stones with his aura. Pride then steadied himself on a giant falling boulder and covered himself in yellow aura. The Commander was able to jump to where Feroy was falling and said, *"Red Fist!"*

The Commander smacked Feroy with one of his aura punches, however, Feroy held on to his arm. He pulled the Commander towards him in mid-air and bear-hugged him. Feroy looked pride straight in the eyes, *"SONNO!"* Feroy bellowed into the canyon. This version was so powerful that even the weaker soldiers that heard the echo fell asleep.

Pride's eyes fluttered for a moment and then slowly closed. "He won't be sleep for long, but I won't need that much time!" Feroy said as he kept his hold on the Commander. Feroy aimed them towards the ground and started spinning. It wa obvious that Feroy was going to slammed him into the next stone platform they arrived at (Rock Lee Style).

Right before they reached the platform, Pride's eyes re-opened. *"Blue shield!"* Pride said as a blue shield formed on the ground right before they crashed, softening the blow for Pride.

The two opponents pulled themselves off the ground and glared at each other once again. They were both terribly bruised, but one thing was obvious, this match was far from over.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 3, 2010)

*Marvin…*

When Ursla finally caught up to the others they were nearly at the ship. "Look here, I'm not staying with you criminals. I'm merely hitching a ride to the next island and that's it!"

Marvin shifts back into his human form, for he is starting to exhaust from staying in animal point so long. “oi~ you’re that masseuse woman right?” He asks. Ursla looks at him in confusion at first and then nods. Marvin grins, “great, because after all of this I think I could go for a good massage!” Ursla drops her jaw. “first you destroy my shop and now you’re asking for a massage! What the hell is wrong with you?” 

Kenki points back at town. “looks like our ten minutes are up.” Out comes the marines of Boot Island, riding on horses, their rifle in hand, along with swords. It is a lot of them. Marvin’s eyes nearly fly out of his skull at the sight. “those are a lot of marines! This should be a good fight~” 

Ursla shakes her head in frustration at the man’s antics. “you’re talking about fighting all those marines just after you’ve been tortured for days. Are you insane?” She asks, still running. Marvin is impressed. She must be in decent shape to keep on going like this.

Risa shakes her head. Even in her chibi-form, she is able to keep up with all of them. “kid, I think you need to know when to give up.” She says. Marvin opens his mouth to protect, but Risa becomes her fully-sized self and grabs him by the collar, dragging him away from the approaching marines. “you.” She points to the sniper, Kenki. “get to the ship, we’ll be behind you. Just secure it and we’ll be there!”


----------



## Ice Dragon (Aug 3, 2010)

*Boot Island with Lance-The Escape*

Lance looked over at the town there seemed to be more commotion coming from the execution area. He snickered to himself as he put the last rope in place, all he would have to do was remove the ropes that held the ship to the jetty and then pull on that rope and with a domino effect everything would fall into place. He walked over to where the ropes held the boat and began pulling at it. It was really heavy and his skills didn't lie in raw power. He eventually got the ropes off and went back over to the wheel house. He heard noise approaching and ran out to the main deck only to see people jumping onto the boat. He looked down the docks and saw a horde of marines chasing the same people he had seen fighting earlier. A very tall man jumped onto the ship followed by a beautiful woman in a blue kimono with an umbrella. He could see two other people lagging behind and recognized one of them to be the guy that was supposed to be executed.

"Hey what are you guys doing?!?!" he shouted at the new comers. "Escaping, looks like you are doing the same thing." the tall man said nodding to the bag with valuables spilling out onto the deck. "Dammit!!!" Lance shouted. He pulled the pistol from his belt and shot the rope that was holding everything together. The sails unfurled and the ship began to move away slowly. He didn't often feel like helping people but he felt that he owed the man about to be over run by marines. If it were not for him his entire heist up until now would have been much much harder than it was. "Watch my body for me!" he shouted at the woman. He collapsed unceremoniously onto the deck and appeared floating above his body in a white flash of light, he flew off toward the dock landing in front of the stragglers. 

"Get out of here, get on the boat you don't have much time. I will hold them off" Lance said to the two of them. They ran off toward the boat and Lance held his hands out blue energy swirling around in his palms. A pair of pistols appeared in his hand and he opened fire on the swarm of marines. "I really hate myself sometimes."


----------



## Ice Dragon (Aug 3, 2010)

*The Red Line with Ixian-The Flying Dagger*

Ixian was moving along the railing of her own ship knocking any marine that attempted to board the ship into the sea she and Jax worked well together. "Get everyone on the ship so we can bounce!" she heard Rose shout. The both ships began to pick up speed, she looked over at Jax with an anxious look as the ships parted. Rose was standing on the crows nest inhaling mass amounts of air and swelling up. She finally exhaled all the air she could and shot off flying all over the place. "THAT IS SO AWESOME!!!!!" Ixian shouted "BUBBLE...BALLOON!" Rose cried out and the ship was enclosed in a bubble and began to float upward. "ROSE YOU ARE SO FREAKING COOOOOLLLL" Ixian shouted at the top of her lungs sparkles in her eyes. She looked up at the girl and realized that she wasn't dropping back to the deck but falling. "Not good, not good, not good" Ixian mumbled to herself and she ran toward where Rose was falling but Amelia was there first and caught her.

Ixian looked at Rose with concern on her face she knew a little about overexerting yourself when using your devil fruit power. She had been in the exact same state Rose was in now a few times in her life. "I'm going to take her below deck," Amelia said. "I'll come too," Ixian said. The both of them went below deck and Amelia laid Rose down on the bed. Ixian quickly got a bowl with fresh water and some rags. She handed them to Amelia who began to sap Rose's head trying to bring her fever down. "I'll be outside if you need anything else." Ixian said. She walked out the door and closed it behind her and sat down leaning on the wall. "Rose is really strong, she will be fine." Ixian said to herself and continued repeating it as she leaned on the wall outside the room.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 3, 2010)

_*Pirate vs Marine, Good vs Evil (Which Side is Evil Again?)*_

Pride slowly gets to his feet, a look of anger and annoyance on his face, "You're becoming a real pain in the ass pirate..." he says cleaning some blood from his forehead.

"The same goes for you marine..." Feroys says getting to his feet as well and adjusting his shoulder to make sure it was still intact.

As the two prepared to square off once again a voice interrupts them, "Down there! That's one of the ring leaders of the invasion!" a man leading several of the Naibunes guards points down towards Feroy.

"And who's that? He's wearing a Marine Commander coat! No unauthorized personel are should be allowed here!" another guard shouts looking towards Pride, "Commander, you are to leave at once, we will handle the pirate from here on out," the leader says before leading a charge of men down towards Feroy.

Feroy grits his teeth as he watches their arrival, "Damn...There's a lot of them..." he then eyes Pride, "And then there's that guy..." he spins his staff and prepares for battle, "Well I'd better get started."

*"Red Fury,"* streams of red energy begn ripping through the invading forces. Feroy's eyes grow wide as he watches the Commander unleash the attack on the guards, "The hell?!"

"Commander! What are you doing! GHAH!" the leader shouts before getting taken down, "This pirate is my target! You will stand down or be killed!" he shouts forming a massive ball of purple energy above him. 

The men begin to back up in fear, "No!" the half dead leader shouts from the ground, "It...It is our duty to protect Naibunes...AND WE WILL NOT BACK DOWN!" the beaten and battered men all nod in agreement and charge towards Pride, "Fine, have it your way fools! *Purple Blitz*!" 

After slamming his palm into the ball the countless smaller balls that it unleashes crash into the guards, overwhelming their numbers, the explosions easily finish them off.

He turns back towards Feroy, "You won't be lucky enough to get away with letting those fools take over...*You're mine*," he holds his hands out, "And I've got a little suprise for you..."

His right hand begins to let off a yellow propulsion aura and his left lets off a blue aura, "As you know my Yellow Aura is used to propel myself around and my blue aura is used for defense, and limited healing," he says as he rubs his left hand around his head and chest, healing it slightly.

"However, when you combine them something completely of it's own is given birth," he says slamming his hands together and forming a green, lightning like energy. 

He clenches his fist and the green lightning begins surging through his body, "It's not quite as destructive as my Purple Aura...But it certainly has it's own charms," he lifts his foot up and stomps it into the ground, *"Green Surge!"* the green lightning begins to travel throughout all of the ground around them, heading straight for Feroy.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 3, 2010)

*Sherpin Island with Sheeni
*
Sheeni quickly made her way up to the marine base in an attempt to get to her targets before the pirates did. She reached the base to see the gates painted crimson with blood she scanned the area quickly and realized it wasn't the same men but someone different. The glimpse she'd gotten of the execution square wasn't as gory as this. The people that did this were different, she drew her hand guns and leaned on the wall and peeped around the corner. 

"_If I my feelings worked all the time I wouldn't need to be peeping_" she thought to herself annoyed

She followed the trail of blood checking all the bodies as she passed she found a pair of men one decapitated and the other lay in a pool of his own blood. These were the two men she was hired to kill. Anger filled every part of her body. 

"_I came all the way to the snowy hell and someone is trying to do my job for me?_"

_A voice filled her head
_
"_Just leave S, you will still be paid_"
"_I'll leave...after I kill the bastard that is messing with me_" Sheeni said through clenched teeth and pursed lips

She had studied the layout of the place and she knew where the corridor led she jumped out the nearest window and ran over to the tallest building in the base. She pulled a small hook and a thin coil of wire from her big bag and jammed it into her gun. She aimed at the roof and shot it almost noiselessly she checked to see if it was secure and quickly scaled the tower. Once she was on the roof. She pulled Daddy out her bag and quickly assembled it adding the scope. She lay down and began to scan the compound for her target it didn't take her long. She finally found him confronted by a pair of marines. She took aim as he was about to attack them and did the same thing he'd done to her. As soon as he killed one and was preparing to do the same to the other

*BLAWWW*

The shot pierced his head making it explode like a melon splattering blood and brains all over the man. She didn't hesitate she took aim and the man, she didn't want to kill him right away. He would suffer for messing with her, she squeezed the trigger again and to her surprise the bullet was blocked. She took a few more shots but he kept blocking them. 

"_I need to disarm him_" she said silently to herself she took aim and squeezed the trigger. 

*BLAWWW*

"_Fuck, I almost had him_" she said to herself and she began to reload her gun

As she was just about finished reloading their eyes locked with each other, he ran toward the tower keeping low. Sheeni knew it would be almost impossible to get him now that he actually knew where she was. He began to swing the three pronged scythe in his hand and the top part of it broke off and wedged itself in the tower.

"_He's coming for me_" Sheeni said and threw her jacket off 

The man yanked hard on the part of the scythe he still held propelling himself into the air strait up the face of the tower. Sheeni ran and dove off the roof the two of them passing each other in mid air him going up and she plummeting to the ground. She pulled her guns free and opened fire on him but he was already over the roof top. She held her arms out and performed a few somersaults in the air and landed perfectly on the ground in a crouched position. She aimed both her guns for the roof where she was seconds before. 

*BABOOOOM
*
"_I hope you like explosions_" she said with a smile


----------



## Noitora (Aug 3, 2010)

*The Black Storm Pirates – Arc I: Post III*

*Raiva D. Tempestade prepares the attack, meeting his future crew…
Kumori joins the fray…
Raz slaughters the marines, wanting to join the fun…
Carnage has some tasty snacks…
Sheemi enters during her assassination…*

   The marines were increasingly arriving, the sounds of orders being sent to stop this lone attacker; yet he was not alone as they had first thought. While his long chain began to slide back into his right hand, he heard the sounds of another not far from him, and landing behind him. He readied to strike back at the sounds of any violent movements, but instead after a cocky comment, he heard a blade be slid back into its sheath. The masked man spoke out, commenting on how Raiva may be the man he was looking for. Before their conversation could continue another batch of marines appeared, though again were quickly disposed of by a hulk of a man, battering them to pieces. Raiva watched with a dark, unemotional expression, only with his brows slightly titled downwards as they usually were. Another to join the slaughter. The tall, slender Captain spoke…
*“Then it is fate… three true men of destruction meeting at once… I wonder who else is on this island of surprises.”*
Raiva looked towards the marine base in the distance, his red eyes studying the building with disgust.
*“Join me, as your Captain… you will never be without carnage.”*
The Black Storm pirates were beginning to form.

The Marine Lt. Commanders office in the Marine base –
Fasfa stood at his office window, eyes cold and stern as he studied the town below. He had gotten several reports, then with distinctive descriptions or information. 
His Lt. Soran the Judge was getting his large sword, and heading towards the base courtyard.
Suddenly a marine burst into the door, panting heavily. He swiftly saluted, before barking.
“Sir! New report, the pirates grouping together in the town centre, we have some information, a-as well as word of another attack!”
Fasfa kept his eyes on the scenery outside, before speaking.
“Speak”
The marine continued out pause.
“There is another attack somewhere nearby killing marines who has engaged a sniper, they are fighting somewhere in the base, and those in the town centre. One is a huge beast of a man… another called himself… Raiva *D.* Tempestade… and a swordsman, he has not be recognised.” Little did they know, of the swordsman’s true identity, and they would regret it. Fasfas brow twitched as he heard the name.
“D …”

*Back in town –*
Raiva turned and began to stride towards the marine base, the snow not giving him much bother, while his long black trench coat fluttered in the harsh winds. More marines appeared to halt the advancement, and while he drew his pistol to gun some down here and there, he left most of the fighting to the other two as they please. One certainly seemed like he would enjoy splattering marines with his might bulk, the other seemed like a born killer. After a trek up a mountain road, the marine base sat ahead, the siren sounding from within the inside. The shouts of men could be heard from the other side of a huge metal door blocking the entrance to a massive courtyard on the other side. There must have been an entire battalion on the other side of those doors. Raiva crossed his arms, his eyes trailing up the length of the HQ building.
*“My large friend, the door if you would… once it is down, we’ll rip everything to shreds…. All the treasures and weaponary we take… the leader, however will be taken alive…”*

Marines Jergon, Sarick and Lelianna- 
 The pair Sheemi and Carnage had escaped the detection of the large marines forming at the huge gate of the marine base. Within the platoon stood the semi-giant Jergon, his metal pole hunched over his shoulder and his hard gaze on the door.
“ ‘ere they come, lads. Get ready fer’a’ dance ya’ ‘ear.”
Meanwhile, the two Jr. Lt. Grades, Sarick and Lelianna had been dispatched to find the other two intruders within the compound.
“This is gonna be wild, I ain’t going to give them a chance t move, POW POW! Bang bang! We have this in the bag.” Sarick bragged as they jogged through the huge compound. Leliannas reply, per usual was. 
“….” 
“Damn woman! Not even a spec of a word, what a shame” “….” 
Suddenly the sounds of a Sniper rifle were not far off in the distance, along with the swinging of weapon. The pair looked to each other, before dashing in the direction of the battle, weapons at the ready.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 3, 2010)

*Sherpin Shores, With Carnage*

Carnage landed on the tower in time to see two odd looking bullets race towards him. He readied his weapon to shield himself but the bullets suddenly exploded. "What a clever whore" Carnage thought to himself as he leapt backwards. As quick as he reacted he was still caught up in the explosion and the concussive force sent him flying. Carnage felt himself pierce through a wall as he re-entered the marine base unceremoniously.

Carnage swung his weapon downwards digging the large three blades into the ground to slow his momentum. The floor began to unravel under the damage from his weapon as he was eventually slowed to a stop landing on his feet. Carnage quickly brushed off the embers that were threatening to engulf his cloak in flames and tilted his head from side to side cracking his neck. "That fucking cunt better put up a good fight when I find her" Carnage muttered to himself, "I am going to pull her intestines out through her nose."

Suddenly the door, to the room Carnage was in, burst open and marines began to file in quickly surrounding Carnage. "Right after I deal with these fools it seems" Carnage thought to himself as his eyes darted back and forth to the marines surrounding him. "SURRENDER, WE HAVE YOU SURROUNDED!" a marine barked holding up a pair of hand cuffs. Carnage's scythe fell to the ground with a thud. The marine began to edge towards Carnage carefully, unbeknownst to him a sickening smile was threatening to split Carnage's face.

The marine was finally in arm's reach when he spoke again. "Turn around and put your hands behind your head!" he barked. Sickening laughter filled the air as Carnage failed to contain himself after so long. "RUN!" a marine screamed to his comrade as blood red energy circled Carnage's right hand menacingly. Carnage's hand raced forward, his fingers pressed together as one. The marine was run through by Carnage's hand and his eyes widened in shock as he looked down at Carnage's hand.

"FIRE!" a marine shouted to the ones wielding pistols. The air was filled with gun shots and the sounds of bullets piercing flesh. Eventually there was the click click click of empty weapons still being fired. The marines looked on in horror as Carnage dropped the bullet ridden body of the marine attached to his hand to the ground. "My turn!" Carnage screamed tugging the rope attached to his scythe. The scythe raced from the ground where it lay and towards a group of marines that were still in shock.

The scythe pierced through a few of them as it whipped through the crowd and the air was suddenly filled with blood. Carnage opened his mouth and stuck out his tongue as blood splattered everywhere. Some of the marines that realized what he was doing recoiled in disgust as he ran his tongue back forth wherever it could reach lapping up the blood on his face. Blood red energy began to swirl around Carnage violently as his fruit continued to grow stronger from the bloodshed and destruction.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 3, 2010)

*Boot Island with Risa*

Risa and the others ran away from the square

"Well that definitely turned out differently than I'd expected" Risa said

She and the others were making for the docks

"Looks like our ten minutes are up" 
"That is a lot of marines! This should be a good fight" Marvin said
"Oh no you don't" Risa said
"Kiddo I think you need to learn about living to fight another day" Risa said turning into her adult state
"Get to the ship, we'll be behind you. Just secure it and we?ll be there!" Risa 

She and Marvin turned to large group of marines charging them down and prepared themselves to buy a little time for the others. Suddenly a man landed in front of them. He looked strange and he was flying, must be some kind of devil fruit power.

"Get out of here, get on the boat you don't have much time"
"I will hold them off" he said
"Works for me" Risa said grabbing Marvin
"Thanks" she shouted back

They ran down the docks toward the ship that was already moving away Risa looked around the might not make it. Her body surged with power and she grabbed Marvin and threw him through the air. She then put all her energy into her feet and jumped after him. She landed on the deck and reverted to her chibi form and turned to look back at the man.

"Who the hell was that?" she asked the others


----------



## Ice Dragon (Aug 3, 2010)

*Sherpin Shores with Raz-Door? What Door?
*
"Join me, as your Captain? you will never be without carnage." Ravia said. Raz looked down at him as he looked down at everyone he just smiled and nodded. There was no need for words, something about this man made him excited. The trio left the town headed for the marines base, all Raz could think of was fighting marines and pirates and anyone else that would stand before him. Small groups of marines met them along the way but they were no match for the three men. They didn't even have to exert themselves as they moved forward. It wasn't long before they were at the base. A huge metal door barred their entrance into the back and Raz licked his lips as he watched the door.

"My large friend, the door if you would? once it is down, we?ll rip everything to shreds?. All the treasures and weaponary we take? the leader, however will be taken alive?" Ravia said. "DOOR? WHAT DOOR?!?!?" Raz shouted with delight. He took off running toward the door gaining more and more momentum with every step *"DI..NOOO MAN!!!!"* he roared. Thick armored scales grew out all over Raz's body and he grew in size his muscles bulged and a ring of horns like a crown grew out of his head. A thick tail grew out with a spiked ball on the end of it. His transformation completed just as he slammed into the door completely tearing it off it's hinges and knocking it backward into the base. He stood in the doorway looking down and the squadron of men picking themselves up off the ground. He began to laugh and took a step forward as he reverted to his human form crushing a man's skull under his foot. There was just a crunch and gurgling the man didn't even have time to scream. "Sorry, I didn't see you there," Raz said with a sick smile. Raz suddenly heard a roar from in front him and a humongous pole connected with him knocking him into the wall creating a Raz sized hole in the wall. 

"Get the other two!!" Jergon shouted as he turned to face the hole in the wall. "I'll take care of this monster, no one kills my men and gets away with it." Jergon said shaking with anger. There was silence as Jergon prepared himself for the fight the silence was broken by laughter and Raz stepped out of the hole in his human form. "YOU ARE STRONG!!!" Raz shouted as he dusted himself off. "I think you broke two of my ribs with that one." That was saying something. The bones in Raz's body had been broken and splintered and fractured so many times they always reformed harder. Raz stared his opponent in the eye charged off toward him roaring with laughter.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 3, 2010)

*Sherpin Island with Sheeni*

Sheeni smiled as the top of the roof exploded she spun her pistols and put them back into their holsters.

"_Now to get Daddy and get out of here_" she said with a smile
"*You aren't going anywhere, hands where I can see them*"
"_You can't be serious!_" Sheeni shouted
"_An entire squad of marines and nothing?_"
"*SHUT UP!*" one of the marines shouted
"*Take those guns out and put them on the ground*"

She would have heard them approaching if she wasn't concentrating so much on the man from earlier. She turned to face the small group and scanned them quickly. One of them in particular drew her attention. A woman dressed oddly, usually only officers were allowed to wear their own uniforms. This was enough to tell Sheeni that the  person behind the mask wasn't just a regular grunt. 

"_I'm taking my weapons out_" Sheeni said slowly

Sheeni held her two guns high in the air and dropped them as soon as she did that she kicked up some snow toward the group and grabbed both guns out of the air and began to pull the trigger as she hopped backwards. All of her twelve shots hit their target but one, the oddly dressed marine stood right where she was standing when Sheeni moved.

"_What the hell?_" Sheeni said in disbelief
"_I don't miss_"

It would have been one thing if her target moved but that wasn't the case. The marine remained quiet just looking at her, Sheeni quickly scanned the ground in front over where the marine stood and was shocked to see her bullet pierced by a needle. She didn't have time to comment because the marine opened fire on her. The gun barely made a noise it wasn't a normal gun by any means. She flipped backward and dove behind a large piece of rock that she'd blown off the roof not too long before narrowly avoiding the needles from the gun, they kicked up the snow where they hit leaving virtually no trace. She quickly reloaded her guns.

"_Regs for Ivory, Tricks for Ebony_" she said to herself as she rolled out from behind the rock and took aim at her target

The guns were special she was able to quickly select exactly which chamber she wanted to fire off with a switch on the handles of the guns.

"_Lets see you shoot this out the sky_"

She took aim with Ebony and pulled the trigger

"_Scatter_" she whispered with a smile as the bullet seemed to explode into a swarm of iron shrapnel


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 3, 2010)

*Aboard Shelly with Lin and the Blade Pirates
*
Lin ran over and jumped on Usagi and squeezed him tight

"Usagiiiiiiiiii, it's been soo long" she said with a smile
"You're still so soft" she said releasing him and dropping to the ground
"So where is my loving?" Flynn said walking toward Lin with his arms outstretched and his lips puckered
"You get none, and will NEVER get any thing from me" Lin said as she stopped his advance with a palm to the face.

Lin turned to Kent 

"A PURPLE TOP HAT?!" she shouted
"Heyyy the eyes were cut out! It was a perfect disguise"
"No one knew it was me" Kent said with his trademark smile

Lin just shook her head as she looked at him

"You better hope you're right about that" she said seriously
"When did VAs get so strong?" Lin asked thinking about her exchange with Clemens
"The guy you were fighting was no slouch either"


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 3, 2010)

*Kumori…*

Kumori looks around the Courtyard. This reminds him of those Past days, when he was once a marine. The masked swordsman chuckles at these memories. He has come far from that. He has become stronger. Deep in thought, he barely notices a marine rush toward Raiva, his gigantic sword at his side, ready to chop that man in half. Kumori whips his neck in the man’s direction. He cannot allow Raiva to be killed. The man is Strong, he is a D as well. 

Kumori runs over to block the sword slash and the marine is surprised that Kumori had the power to block it. Kumori’s unreadable mask stares back at him and he says, “go ahead captain. I’ll handle this man.” He states, simply. 

*Marvin…*

Marvin finds himself being thrown by this little girl towards the marine ship. “what the hell are you doing? Put me down!” He shouts in Protest, but he is thrown without effort. *“NOOOOO~”* He then crashes into the ship and shakes His head. Did he just get thrown by the Girl Scout? Of course this Girl Scout carried two blades and could become a woman somehow.  Didn’t seem like she had a Devil Fruit, though… "Who the hell was that?" she asked the others.

Marvin turns his head to look at Risa and his jaw drops. “how the hell did you do all of that!?” Then he looks at the man who saved them. “we got to go back for him!” He Starts to transform but is put down by Risa once more. “let me go! That man risked his life to save us!”


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 3, 2010)

*Sherpin Shores, With Carnage*

"KILL HIM!" a marine screamed rushing forward. This single act of courage seemed to bolster the other marines in the room and they all came pouring forward. "You have led all of your comrades to their death" Carnage cackled. "They call that insanity where I come from" Carnage said crossing his arms over his chest. Blood red energy began to circle his entire body as he finished his sentence. "I should know because they say I'm crazy, but what the fuck do they know RIGHT?!" Carnage threw open his hands and an omnidirectional blast of red energy filled the room.

The blast knocked the entire room off its feet, the weaker ones closer to the blast were missing pieces of skin and flesh in areas that had taken the brunt of the blast. "You see my fruit is a lot like me" Carnage rasped looking at the wounds his attack had inflicted. "People that subject themselves to my energy........well lets just say they won't like it" Carnage said unable to continue because laughter had consumed him. 

*"HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"* Carnage laughed holding his sides as the marines pulled themselves to their feet. "Don't worry you won't all suf-" Carnage started before cutting himself off. "Ok that would have been a lie, anyone that doesn't die instantly is going to wish they did" Carnage said laughing again. The marines capable of standing began to pull themselves to their feet. Suddenly there was the sound of metal sinking into flesh as all three of the blades on Carnage's scythe lodged themselves into a man's chest stomach and head.

The man was yanked off of his feet and towards Carnage as the latter pulled his scythe back in. Carnage grabbed the now dead man by the neck and pulled him off the weapon. Carnage grabbed his hunting knife and slit the man's throat. He then placed the man back on the scythe and hoisted him into the air upside down. Blood gushed out of the man's neck and Carnage opened his mouth to allow it to fall in. Carnage eventually caught the marine's shell shocked looks. "WHAT?" Carnage demanded, "killing you fuckers is hungry work."


----------



## Noitora (Aug 3, 2010)

*The Black Storm Pirates – Arc I: Post IV
Sherpin Shores*

*Raiva continues his hunt into the buildings…
Kumori meets his foe, Soran the Judge…
Raz Tao clashes with the giant of Sherpin…
Carnage drinks the blood of the weak, Sarick the duellist closing in…
Sheemi battles the creepy but deadly Lelianna…
*

   The massive doors were smashed aside by the beast of a mans power, knocking down several marines in the process. Raiva studied Raz’s ability with interest, a Zoan type. That was excellent to see, such power would be welcomed upon his ship. Suddenly a large metal pole smashed into Raz, sending him flying – it was Jergon. It was not long before the two brutes were beginning their battle. The sounds of their massive clashing echoing throughout the compound. Raiva strode arrogantly into the courtyard with his hands in his pockets the marines still collecting themselves. Before they could realise what sort of madness had befallen them, Raiva was on top of the squad, with a twist thrust of his body, his leg spanned out and slammed into the torso of one of the marines, sending if off into the nearby wall, followed by another swift kick to the next, and the next, internally fracturing the poor little buggers. These weaklings had no place in his new world, they were worthless.

  The sounds of heavy footsteps began to sound, along with the dragging of a huge sword. Raiva trailed his dark crimson eyes to the side to gaze over to the new attacker. Raiva kept his hands in his pocket as he charged, suspecting the act of another to be fine for this situation, though this chap was pretty fast, and within seconds his huge blade was swinging down towards the dark Captain. Suddenly the blade was blocked by Kumori, who seemed happy enough to deal with the swordsman on his own. Raiva said nothing, instead he continued forward in his stride towards the entrance of the main building. The majority of the marines in the courtyard were dead, leaving the two members of his crew and their respective enemies still clashed in battle. 

_The Marines _– Sarick Morrigan, the Jr. Lt. Grade continues to sprint through the compound. Lelianna had split from him to counter the sniper they heard earlier, while he chased the trail of blood. Finally the expert gun came across what seemed to a hallway of  dead, and an enemy not far off. Sparking a cigarette and lowering his shades, a smirk grew on his expression. ‘HA! I’ll get promoted taking this creepy guy down, for sure!’ Sarick though, as he prepared to engage. 
The Lt. Commander Fasfa was in his office, pulling on his leather, gold plated gloves. His stern eyes burned with rage at the ruthless murder of innocents. With a sweep of his arm he pulled on his long white marine officers’ jacket and turned to the doorway. The door slammed behind him, and he disappeared into the complex of the base.

_Meanwhile _~ Raiva strode into the large building, hands remaining in his pockets and his dark red eyes scanning the corridors. It seemed many of the marines had exited the building to fight the attackers, but he had predicted more than this. Suddenly bullets flew down the hallway as marines fired. Swiftly avoiding contact, the D. turned on his heel, and sped towards the marines, his hand shooting out to grab the one at the head of the back, draining his life force as he was held. As the man turned to stone in his hand, he threw the body towards his comrades, followed by his long bladed chain, slicing them down in a swift arc of his weapon. As they all dropped in synchronisation he whipped the chain back into his sleeve and continued past the fallen. The Commander, Fasfa if he recalled from the picture right would not be far from the violence.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 3, 2010)

*The Phoenix Pirates...*
Amelia dipped a rag in cold water and laid it on Rose's burning hot forehead. She grasped Rose's wrist, the girl's pulse was still through the roof. Seeing Rose like this truly worried her, and brought back bad memories from when their mother got sick. Rose however had never been sick in her life, and she had seen her younger sister recover from injuries that no normal person had no right to recover from.  

"You're the only family I've got left, so get better sleepyhead," she told the girl in a low voice, and playfully ruffled the girl's unruly reddish blond hair. Amelia exited the cabin and saw Ixian sitting with her back propped up against the wall. The girl seemed genuinely concerned, which brought a sincere smile to Amelia's face. Most of the people in this crew really did seem to care about each other. 

"I've seen my sister do some crazy things that would kill most people. Rosey will bounce back before you know it. Plus she wouldn't like us getting so worried about her," she told Ixian cheerfully. 

"Hey wanna help me with something?" Amelia asked the girl. 

_Several minutes later..._
Amelia and Ixian both stood in Amelia's cabin, which also doubled as her workshop. It was a small but neat and tidy living space. Half the room was devoted to her sleeping area, where she had a small bunk and a large bookshelf full of books. The other side was devoted to her work. Shelves lined the walls, filled with all manners of tools and unfinished contraptions (many of which would likely never be finished). 

On a work bench was perched her greatest invention so far, and the mother of all bows, . It was a gleaming steel bow that looked more like a work of art then a weapon, but it was still unfinished. However that wasn't her focus right now. Amelia walked over to a shelf and grabbed a thick silver device that was in the shape of a large conk shell.  

"This should work," Amelia muttered thoughtfully. She held out the device to Ixian. The girl took the contraption and looked at it questioningly. "What does it do?"she asked. Amelia chuckled and pressed a tiny indentation in the metal shell. Suddenly a tiny but potent gust of air wafted over Ixian's face, causing her hair to fly all about her face. 

"Cool huh?" Amelia asked. 

"Very cool!" Ixian said with a laugh. 

"Now just hold it like that so I can make a quick adjustment..." Amelia said, while reaching for a screwdriver from her workbench. 

A minute later both girls quickly headed back to the top deck. Amelia briefly stopped to peer over the railing and check on the giant bubble holding the _Dagger_ aloft. They were already over a thousand feet in the air. Thankfully they were incrementally descending. Amelia frowned however as she realized that the bubble would pop long before they reached 500 feet. She quickly turned towards the others on deck and showed them the device. 

"Hey guys I think we might have a solution!" she said eagerly. "This is the power source I use for my tornado arrows," she said, pointing at the metal shell. 

She went on to explain how her Uncle Archer had once given her a strange shell for her tenth birthday. He had told her it was from the sky but she thought it was just one of his silly stories. However the shell had the ability to store and release tremendous amounts of wind, much to her astonishment. She had taken apart the shell trying to figure out how it worked, and used it as the inspiration for her weather inventions.  

"I've modified it to emit a powerful but constant stream of pressurized air, that will increase our descent...but at a controlled rate of course. All we have to do is mount it up atop the mast and it should work,"  she suggested. Amelia handed the device to Ixian who gracefully climbed up the center mast. She placed the device right at the top the way Amelia had instructed her, then pressed a button on the side and took a step back. A giant stream of concussive air shot up skywards out of a small nozzle. Almost immediately the ship began to descend at a faster rate. Thankfully not too fast Amelia noted with inner relief.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 3, 2010)

*With Richie Roseo/Within the belly of the beast...*
Richie thought it over as he looked at the two hopeful faces of Jimbo and Hannah. Both children had lived inside this massive sea king, or Gog as it was better known, for practically their entire lives, barely eking out a meager existence. 

"Oh okay! You guys can have my boat!" he said with a roll of his eyes, gesturing towards the wrecked hull of the _Richie Rider IV_. The boat was useless to him now, but these two apparently could make plenty of uses for it. 

"WOW THANKS!!!" Jinbo cried with joy. He and his younger sister Hannah ran towards the boat, and quickly began examining it with excited stares. Richie couldn't help but smile at their display. Though he preferred to hide it, it felt good to help other people. "So what are you two going to do with the boat?" he asked. 

"We can sell a lot of this stuff, especially the steel parts," Jinbo replied. "All of us survive down here from the scraps and debris that Gog swallows up. Then maybe we'll use the hull as a house. Living in town is tough for us kids, especially in the ghetto," he added hopefully. 

Richie frowned inwardly. These guys really have it rough down here, he realized. As he was about to offer them some of his old inventions that he no longer had a use for, suddenly three figures stepped forth out of a nearby tunnel. They were each thickly muscled and wore grungy leather pants and vests. Their massive forearms were covered in tribal style tattoos. Both Jimbo and Hannah quickly backed away from the boat as soon as they saw them. Richie narrowed his eyes at the newcomers, and  immediately could tell they were bad news. These guys reminded Richie of those loser Pirates, who every so often tried to stiff his older sister Jessie out of not paying for having their boats fixed. Boy oh boy would his Sis make them regret it.  
*
Scrap Squad #5
Singed's personal scrap collectors *

"OI! What ya got there!" the man in the center asked, gesturing at Richie's boat. He had a purple mohawk and matching purple sunglasses. He looked Richie up and down suspiciously, especially Richie's eight legged spider walker. "I ain't never seen you around here before kid?" 

"He got swallowed up by Gog!" Jimbo stuttered. 

"That's nice, but we're gonna take that ship over there Jimbo. Singed will pay us a pretty penny for the scraps," the man replied gruffly. 

"But...but we found it first. He said we could have it!" Jimbo protested, gesturing towards Richie. 

"I don't give a flying Fishman what he said. You know the rules of Bilewater Bay kid. We collect for Singed...always!" 

He turned towards Richie and looked admiringly at his spider walker. "And we'll be takin' that freaky looking vehicle of yours too boy!" he said, before pulling out a massive wrench from a thigh holster on his right leg. His two comrades also gripped jagged steel pipes. 

"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" Richie suddenly burst out in a laughing fit. He tapped a round red button on the armrest of his spider walker. Suddenly a mini gatling gun rose from a small tower directly over his seat. The gatling gun began to spin around in a blur and emit a menacing grinding sound. 

"You and what army?" Richie asked with a sneer. "Pleeeeeease tell me you guys brought an army!"


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 3, 2010)

Miashi Vs Christo-

"Oh? Let go of the sword?" Christo asks. "Why should i release the sword of an honored marine to a PIRATE. A piece of scum below any other, a man whose below DIRT." Isa Miashi's fists clench tightly. "My...Father..." The blood begins to drip from his hands. "Gave me that blade." Christo smirked. "Then try and take-" Miashi's fist connects with Christo's cheek, His face begins to contort and bend as his body turned with the force of the hit. Instinctively, his hand released the blade he had been gripping. 

When the force was fully transferred, Christo was sent flying across the ground. Miashi slowly bent down and grabbed the blade, no chips to be found as he inspected it closely. "You are lucky." The blood continues to drip from his hands. "Had you scratched this..." Miashi's eyes go dark. "I would kill you where you stand." "Nnngh..." Christo rubs his chin and stands up, his blade lying near Miashi's feet.  "Damn it..." 

He raises one leg and places his hand on it to help him as he stands up. "You think you can defeat me? You, who was expelled from the marines! You failure of justice!" Miashi dashes forward. "I thought a swordsman had honor!? ATTACKING AN UNARMED MAN!? WHAT HONOR IS THERE IN THAT!" The ex-marine ignores him and "Thousand feathers." The world slows as he jumps into the air, his body beginning to spin, then twist, forming a sphere of sword strikes. The strikes cut Christo's body as he flips behind him and cuts up his back. Landing on his feet, Miashi wipes the blood from his blade. 

"N..ngh... You... think this is it?" He coughs. "You are a-" SHING! The blade rests gently on his neck. "My father told me to follow my own justice. To believe that marine or not, There is justice in this world that we must all follow." Miashi turned to look him in the eyes. "You are chosen a road that does not follow justice. You harm innocents for no purpose." Christo laughs. "SO!? WHATS YOUR POI-" SHING! The blade slices down his chest and stomach, coming out above his left thy. "URGH!" Christo drops to the ground. "I could kill you where you stand. Should kill you where you stand. But there is no honor in that." Wiping the blood away once more, he sheaths his blade. 

"Haha... I'll only chase you down... I'll find you... i'll kill you... this is not the last you will see of me Miashi!" Christo shouts. "Good night." FWAM! The ex-marine's boot hits Christo's head and knocks him out cold. "May you have a thousand days and thousand nights more." Miashi clasped his hands together and  bowed.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 3, 2010)

*Sherpin Shores, With Carnage*

As the last few drops of blood splashed into Carnage's mouth he licked at his face with his tongue before smiling. "Who's next?" he said devilishly. The marines began to recoil and back away from him one by one. "Leave this to me" a voice suddenly said from behind Carnage. "Lt. Sarick Morrigan" a marine gasped in relief. "I'll handle this without incident" Sarick said cooly with a slight smile. The marines began to flee for the entrance but Carnage had not had his say yet. Carnage tossed his scythe at a bunch of escaping marines, it quickly closed the gap bearing on down them with real menace.

There was a gun shot and a clash of metal hitting metal as the scythe clattered to the floor short of its intended targets. "You're opponent is me" Sarick said blowing the smoke from his gun barrel dramatically. "I challenge you to a duel!" "This fucking cunt just got between me and my prey" Carnage said darkly to himself. However Sarick did not here him and continued to talk boldly, "Lt. Sarick Morrigan, expert duelist at your service, don't expect to get off easy!"

"You need to understand that no matter how hard you struggle there is not escape, you need to understand no matter how hard you fight there is no victory, you need to stop doing that revolting act before me while I am speaking" Sarick roared at Carnage. Carnage paused from licking blood from the floor to look at the man incredulously. "Were you really arrogantly rambling to yourself while I was doing this all that time?" Carnage asked almost shocked at the man's ego.

"Now clean up yourself and prepare for the duel" Sarick said tossing a piece of cloth towards Carnage. Carnage snatched the cloth from the air but instead of cleaning himself off with it he dropped it to the blood soaked ground and began sopping up the blood. When the cloth was drenched he wrung it out dribbling the blood into his mouth. "ARE YOU TRYING TO MAKE A MOCKERY OF ME?!" Sarick demanded leveling his pistol at Carnage.

Carnage looked at Sarick carefully before returning to sopping up more blood. "This is the last time I am going to ask you to pay attention to our duel" Sarick said cocking the hammer back on his pistol. "I'll be right with you in a second" Carnage said holding up a blood soaked middle finger. Sarick's eyes narrowed in annoyance and a shot rang out. Carnage dived to the side avoiding the bullet, he slid on his thigh through the blood towards his scythe. He grabbed it and sprung to his feet in one swift motion dodging another shot and blocking the second. "Looks like I get to add a worth while one to my collection" Carnage said with a sick smile on his face.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 4, 2010)

*Katsu Island*

"About time you finished up!" Miashi slowly turns as he hears Ritoru's familiar voice, "Me and Asuka have been done for a while, you're fallin' behind in the crew already!"

Miashi rolls his eyes, "Do I know you two? No? Guess I'll make my leave now. Unless you want to teach me to count real quick," he says eyeing Asuka.

The gunslinger grips her gun, but hears a meow from her cat, "I know I'm out of ammo...But this baby can still do sufficent damage..." she says preparing to use it as a club.

"So shall we get going!" he shouts, cape blowing in the wind, "I already told you-!" Ritoru shakes his head, "I may not know much about this pirate crap but I'm pretty sure they'll know your with me. So! You've got two choices," he throws out one finger, "Go on your own and deal with these guys trackin' you down as if you were part of my crew ooooor," he pops up another finger, "You join me and we fight the man's fight together!" he shouts raising his fist into the air.

Asuka waves her hand slightly, "Not a man..." she says reminding him, but he pays her no mind, "Well Miashi? If you plan on living this pirate life on your own you'll get to start now, as the men in the white coats you were talking about are on their way here as we speak."


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Aug 4, 2010)

*Kenki Yuu at Boot Island...*

Yuu moved towards Marvin as he wanted to go back to save the man with all the treasure. Risa stopped him, but he didn't seem to wanting to listen. "That's not him, it's probably an illusion from what I saw, flying out of his own body, a real out of body experience. But I'm not sure, so if anyone goes, it got to be someone who actually has a chance of getting back, and that's me." Yuu said calmly, but still fast, because the boat was now too far out in the water to jump all the way. Yuu grabbed the boat before sending him of into the air and towards the sun. If you looked up, you could see his silhoutte turning into a bird, right before he dived right towards the man who was holding of the soldiers. Right at the moment he was about to grab him with his talons, he shot a smokescreen bullet right around that area. He tried to grab the man by the shoulders, but he went right through him like he was a ghost. "Shit.." Yuu said with his teeth crushing together, the speed which he had would be slower if he had grabbed the man, but since he didn't... All he could do now was crash into a soldier. Luckily, the smoke covered him, and he was presumed as one of them. "That means he's like I said, an illusion?" he thought to himself as he rushed towards the ship again.

"A little explosions won't hurt then?" he told himself as he turned himself around while still in the Hawk form, sending two explosions right into the center of the smoke. As he was about to land on the boat, he laughed out; "This feeling... taking down people, it feels so good."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 4, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Katsu Island*
> 
> "About time you finished up!" Miashi slowly turns as he hears Ritoru's familiar voice, "Me and Asuka have been done for a while, you're fallin' behind in the crew already!"
> 
> ...



Miashi looked down at his blade. How proud his foster father had been of him... How much joy they had shared together and how sad their parting was when he had finally been given the blade. The sword that he used all throughout the marine training he received. Through his short lived carrier as a marine. But then he looks down at the bloodied marine before him. He had already cemented his fate. It was too late. "I can't go anywhere else." Miashi put his hands in his pockets. "Let's just get out of here before we get caught!"


----------



## Ice Dragon (Aug 4, 2010)

*Lance Casper and the Creed Pirates-The Chase
*
Eventually Lance was surrounded by marines, he wasn't able to attack and be intangible at the same time. So he shifted mostly to the astral realm leaving just a visual of himself with a light blue tinge. "Well gentle men it was wonderful to have met you," Lance said bowing to the crowd of marines, there was the sound of guns be loaded, those very guns were being aimed at him. "The name is Lance Casper for future reference," he said with a smile as he stood back up something flew right through him and exploded into a cloud of smoke. Something grabbed at him but passed right though him and crashed into the marines. He floated upward to see an abnormally large bird fly out of the smoke and back toward the ship he'd not too long before tried to steal. "Looks like they tried to rescue me, but little do they know I'd never put myself in danger for people I don't know." Lance said shaking his head

The pier suddenly exploded throwing marines everywhere, Lance looked down and shook his head. "That wasn't be by the way!" Lance shouted before floating off toward the boat. He could see marines streaming on to another on of the boats ready to give chase. That boat was bigger than the one he had tried to steal, he wouldn't have been able to steal that one by himself. Bigger meant more sails and faster. "Shit!" he said flying off toward where his body was. He landed right back in his body and stood up rubbing his head and dusting himself off. "So no one caught me when I collapsed?" Lance asked shaking his head in disbelief. Water suddenly splashed up on the deck of the ship after a loud explosion. "They are firing at us!" Lance shouted. "If I die today because I was helping you guys I will kill ALL OF YOU!!!" Lance shouted at everyone on the deck.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 4, 2010)

Asuka Frowns, and then looks at her Gun and Cat. She has aided a pirate, shot a naval officer, and is now in the Talks of escaping with said pirate. Some bounty hunter she turned out to be. Asuka Looks at her cat, Whiskers, perhaps for some sign of what she should do. The cat only stares back at her with those big adorable eyes. Asuka grins at him and ruffs his small feline head up with her hand.

?you?re good for nothing?? She Shakes her head and realizes that she had long ago already chosen her path. She was to be a pirate. She turned to Ritoru and says, ?you gotta ship right? How far is it from where we are?? 

*Sherpin?*

Soran and Kumori are Facing each other in the courtyard. They stare at each other, Soran looking directly at Them eyeholes of darkness. Kumori chuckles as he dodges another sword strike. ?you?ve got some skill, judge?? The man Says nothing, but slams his blade into the ground cracking it and bringing up a Lot of dust. He charges through the dust at Kumori, but Kumori does a spin and blocks his blade. He Then pushes up against the blade, and then pushes it down, so that the resulting force pushes Soran back.

Soran is not harmed, but his eyes are wide. _?your fighting style?? _He mutters. _?It?s marine swordsmanship. Are You telling me that a man like you was once a marine?? _Kumori chuckles, but says nothing. He then comes in for another strike, which Soran only barely manages to block. Kumori is pressing against him, and Soran grits his teeth. _?answer me.?_

Kumori Laughs at him. ?oh~ look who is all big and bold now.? Soran only gets angrier and breaks off contact, by finishing his slash and pushing Kumori back. Kumori tilts his head sideways, ?now that?s more like it. Action instead of just meaningless words!? Soran says Nothing to the man?s mockery of him, instead charging at him with that giant broadsword and making one Giant slash. Kumori Laughs once more and with a simple hop, he lands on top of the gigantic blade, mid-way through it?s swing. He then hops off it and Soran topples forward, the blade?s huge size Working against him.

His back is now Open for an attack. He can hear Kumori?s breathe on his neck as the man says, ?watch your flank,? His eyes become Darker as he realizes that he is now open. Kumori merely laughs and slashes with kusanagi no tsurugi. Blood splatters?

*Marvin Mars?*

Everyone Else is either wide-eyed as the ship is fired on or trying to move out of the way, but Marvin is grinning. ?now this is more like it!? He shouts at the top of his lungs. Risa knocks him out of the way just as a cannonball hits the ship. ?do you want to die kid?? She asks. Marvin Laughs, rather loudly. 

?of course not. I just want a good fight!? He Then stands up and looks at the Rest of them; the sniper, the masseuse, the swordsman, and now the thief, lance. ?all of you,? He says looking at them. ?if we?re to get out of this alive, we?ll have to work together.? They all Nod, giving him his approval.

He then grins. *?WHICH MEANS WE?RE A PIRATE CREW!? *He exclaims happily. He Then wipes a tear from the face and then turns to the newly formed crew. ?sniper, you man the cannons with ghost-buster. Masseuse and little woman, *STAY OUT OF MY WAY!? *He shouts, running to the helm. He Grabs a hold of the wheel and transforms into his hybrid form. He Then mutters, ?i promise I?ll get all of you out of this situation??


----------



## Ice Dragon (Aug 4, 2010)

*Sherpin Shores with Raz-Punches that shake worlds!*

Raz charged toward Jergon in his human form roaring with laughter, he saw Jergon getting ready to swing the humongous weapon at him, the man was very strong and he knew it would be very bad to get hit with that again. He ducked low and with a pair of large steps was up in Jergon's face and delivered an uppercut to his jaw that would have shattered any other man's jaw. The force of the attack knocked him off his feet, he didn't fly too far though. Some men from Jergon's squad rushed at Raz before he could follow up trying to stop him. "Stay out!!!!!" Jergon shouted but it was too late. Raz grabbed one of them by the face and slammed him into the snow crushing his skull. He grabbed another one and was about to head butt him but a large hand punched him in his face making him reel backwards a few steps and dropping the man to the snowy ground. "This ere is between me an you," Jergon said. "Well keep those annoying little flies off me because I will swat them" Raz said with a smile.

Raz looked toward the humongous iron rod in the snow and nodded at it, "So you are not going to use your weapon?" Raz asked looking at Jergon curiously "It seems yer not takin meh serious" Jergon said. Raz looked at him with a smile on his face. "Suit yourself! Don't complain when you die!" Raz roared as he ran toward Jergon he had a very unrefined way of fighting. All the people in his tribe learned their martial arts but Raz never bothered. All that was a waste of time, he just liked to hit people and a little part of him liked to be hit too. The two men stood with their feet planted exchanging punches that literally shook the base. One after the other, punch after punch connected sending heads tossing backwards. This continued for a little while with the smile on Raz's face disappearing gradually. Eventually Raz ducked under a punch and planted his fist into Jergon's mid secton. *"KIDNEYYYY...SHOT!!"* Raz shouted as soon as Jergon doubled over he grabbed the back of his head and slammed a knee into Jergon's face. Jergon reeled back with blood streaming from his face and looked up just in time to see Raz running toward him Ran jumped and stamped the large man in his chest sending him flying through the air and sliding along the ground throwing snow everywere.

Raz walked over to the iron pole and picked it up and threw it toward Jergon the pole was incredibly heavy even for Raz. The landed with a muffled sound in the snow. "Here use that, this is getting a little boring. I traded with you so long because I thought you were going to do something interesting." Raz said in a disappointed tone. "If you continue to bore me I will kill you. Well I'm going to kill you anyway" Raz said the smile reappearing on his face


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 4, 2010)

_*Eternal Flame Pirates*_

"My ship? You can see it from here!" he says pointing towards the massive ship, partially on land, with a giant cannon mounted on the front of it, "Looks like those men in white coats figured it out already..." he says pointing at the group of marines guarding the ship.

He turns towards the two, "Ready for one last fight before we leave?" he says looking towards the two, "Like we have a choice," he says preparing his blade. Asuka looks towards Whiskers, "Lets do this."

They rush towards the ship surrounded by marines, "Quick stop them! They're trying to run!" Ritoru's eyes shoot into a blaze behind his sun glasses, *"RUN?! WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK WE ARE!"* he absorbs the rocky ground through his feet, his entire body turning rocky, and holds out his hands, *"LAUNCH!"* he fires off a few boulders from his palms that crash into the marines.

Miashi slides through them, slashing down a few before leaping aboard the ship. Asuka follows his lead, out of ammo she beats down a the marines before hopping aboard the giant ship.

"Where's the idiot?" Asuka takes a look over the edge of the ship, and Ritoru is still smashing away at the marines below, "Still having fun down there."

"Fine, lets just get this thing ready to leave," he says looking towards the sails, "One problem...We're still partially stuck on land...Makes it difficult to sail."

As the last marine falls Ritoru looks at his ship, "Hm, how did it end up on land..." he then recalls how he crashed into the water after being thrown from Elbaf and skidded onto land. 

"Oh yeah...Well only one way to get out of here!" he walks up to the front of the ship and begins to push it, "Like that's going to work you-" suddenly it slowly begins to slide.

"GAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!" after putting all his might into it the ship slowly slides into the water, "Yahoo!" he shouts, leaping on top of the large cannon.

"Someone turn this thing around!" he shouts, Asuka looks around, "Where's the helm?" Ritoru shrugs, "Isn't this your ship..."

"I've only flew in it, not sailed in it," she facepalms, "Of course...Well I've got an idea," she says eyeing the cannon with a mischivious look. 

She went below deck and discovered a mass of giant cannon balls, "Hey! Ritoru! Give me a hand here!" 

She has Ritoru lift one of the giant balls and load it in the cannon, "Now...Once we shoot this thing it should blast off a good bit backwards," she says preparing to fire, "Wait!" he stops her, "Aim for that," he says pointing towards the marine base atop the hill, "Got it," she says grinning and readjusting.

Ritoru leaps a top the cannon, "You thought you could stop the Eternal Flame Pirates..." he says pointing towards the base, "BUT YOU WERE DEAD WRONG!"

BOOM!

The cannon fires and the huge ball heads straight for the base, *"WE WON'T BE STOPPED! NOT NOW NOT EVER!"* he shouts as their ship flies backwards and the marine base explodes.

Due to the angle of the cannon the ship spins around, and the force sends Ritoru flying off the cannon and crashing into a room. He looks up at a wheel, "Is this the helm you were talking about?" he asks, "Well then now that we found this...Lets get going!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 4, 2010)

*Feroy vs. Pride: An Emergence of Hidden Power!*
Feroy watched dubiously as the green lighting raced towards him through the ground, destroying it in the process. Fighting in a canyon was tricky enough with the unstable ground and what not, but fighting against a guy who destroyed everything while in a canyon was even more difficult. Behind Feroy was a large cliff where he almost previously fell to his death. There was no where to run. 

_"Looks like this is the end for you."_ A voice called out. Feroy had heard one of these weird voices before. Back during the time when he fought against the Captain of the Crimson Fist Pirates, Derrick. The _water_ had actually spoke to him. But, this time around there was no water; so what or who exactly was talking to him

Feroy didn't have any time to figure this out, though. The Hoax Pirate Captain stabbed his staff into the ground and used it as leverage to propel himself into the air to avoid the green aura. The good thing is Feroy was able to evade the attack, the bad thing is that he's now in a position where dodging is physically impossible.

"Got cha, *Red Fury!"* Pride called out as he launched the red laser beams at the airborn Feroy. All of the lasers hit their mark, causing a giant explosion and causing Feroy to helplessly fall deeper into the canyon. 

The Hoax Pirate fell further into the canyon, smoking like an burnt steak. This could very well be the end of the Pirate. He had been hit head on by ten lasers and was now free-falling in a canyon. What an unfitting end. A voice continued to communicate with him in his conscience. 

_"Hold your hand out you fool."_ The mysterious voice said. Feroy could barely hear him due to being almost knocked out. _"IF YOU WANT TO LIVE STICK YOUR DAMN HAND OUT!"_ The voice said again in a more rough tone.

Feroy faintly heard the voice and stuck his arm out. Oddly enough, the Hoax Pirate caught the edge of a cliff. He pulled himself up onto the ground and sprawled out. "I...I refuse to lose again." Feroy said, thinking back to his encounter against Derrick Crimson and Shichibukai Darver. "I'm going to be the Pirate King, I won't lose here!"

_"That's not the way it's looking now...."_ The voice chimmed in.

*"SHUT UP!!!"* Feroy shouted back. "What the hell are you?!"

_"Just a voice."_ The voice said.

"This is just like with the water..." Feroy said as he got off of the ground. The Hoax Pirate limped towards the wall of the canyon and pointed his finger towards it, "IT'S YOU!!!" Feroy said glaring at the wall. He truly looked like a madman, talking to a rock.

_"Oh, so you talked to the water voice before, hmm?_ The rock said.

"Please, I *controlled* the water voice." Feroy said arrogantly.

_"You have a gift...but I'm nothing like water."_

"Lend me your power!" Feroy said pointing at the wall again.

_"No."_
"Fine, I'll take it."
_"I dare you."_

Feroy closed his eyes for a moment as if he was meditating. He placed both of his hands on his head and then reopened his eyes. *"Manipolazione: Earth!"* 

Commander Pride stood at the same point in the canyon he was previously at. He walked to the edge and looked down into the canyon to see if he saw Feroy. "Guess he's dead. Weak ass Pirate." Pride said as he turned around.

Suddenly, there was rumbling and a lot of it. The ground Pride was standing on was becoming unstable. Then, Feroy burst through the canyon wall where Pride was near. 

*"Manipolazione: Earth!"* 
Feroy exclaimed once again in an otherworldly tone. The Hoax Pirate didn't seem to be himself either. His eyes held a mysterious look in them, an empty look. Much of the canyon wall behind Feroy came alive as various rocks levitated off of it and flew at Commander Pride with superior speed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 4, 2010)

*Impel Down...*
The _Hair Champion 1_ sailed into the massive spiraling harbor of Impel Down, the worlds greatest maximum security Gaol. The giant prison ship was a wreck, half the deck upturned and demolished, while only one mast remained. 

As the gangplank was extended towards the docks, Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong strode across it. Behind him a phalanx of tired and worn out prison guards, escorted the two remaining prisoners, Jinzou and Maria. They marched towards the great gates where a menacing and towering figure awaited them. The ape man stood over twenty feet tall. His entire body was covered from head to toe in a thick mane of snow white fur, and over it he wore the traditional Impel Down Warden's uniform, along with a blood red cape over his massive shoulders.

*Lolly 
Chief Warden of Impel Down*

Lolly spit at the ground as he saw the state of his prized Prison ship and his guards. When he saw Archer he scowled. Of course it was a screw up, this idiot was involved, he realized. Lolly remembering the man's previous visit to this place. This was the last time he ever allowed those incompetent Marines to use his vessel. 

Archer walked up to the towering ape man and nodded his head in a friendly fashion. Lolly said nothing and continued to stare at Archer with a look of distate. "Here are the two prisoners as ordered," Archer declared, gesturing towards Jinzou and Maria. 

Lolly looked both prisoners up and down with disgust, a lunatic and a little girl. My oh my what was the world coming to, he thought. "Two prisoners? I was told there would be three...and where is that good for nothing subordinate of mine, Gilmont!?"  

Archer chuckled awkwardly. "Hmm...last I saw him he was still sleeping under a pile of debris," he responded. "Oh yes and the third prisoner escaped..." he added quickly with a nervous cough, almost as an afterthought. 

"WHAT?!" Lolly exclaimed. 

"Well it was nice seeing you!" Archer said with a smile, "Sorry but I have to head back to Marineford and get chewed out by the Fleet Admiral!"  

Archer suddenly disappeared in a flash of indigo light. He reappeared high up in the air and formed a metal disc under his feet which he sat down upon cross legged. The metal disc made a high pitched humming sound and quickly shot off across the horizon, leaving a trail of indigo sparks in its wake. 

"Good for nothing Marines!" Lolly grunted. He'd be filing a complaint for sure. Lolly scowled, he needed something to get himself back into a good mood. As he focused on the new prisoners, he smiled at them, revealing sharp and pointy teeth. These two looked like prime Level 5 candidates. 

"Welcome to Hell!"


----------



## Pyro (Aug 4, 2010)

*Admiral Lekein*

Newly promoted Admiral Lekein was walking down the courtyard of Mariejoules. He stopped to look at the bell. There he respectfully bowed his head and gave a silent prayer to Oda. Times were getting much darker once again. And just like the days back during the reign of Luffy, the Marines were very unstable. His promotion was a sure sign of that. 

Soon his thoughts were interrupted as he heard, *Admiral Lekein. Please report to the Fleet Admiral's office immediately. Admiral Lekein, please report to the Fleet Admiral's office.*

It must be a sign from Oda. Lekein thought as he made his way up the ornate steps to his superior's quarters. He had not only just asked for an opportunity to serve the marines when the announcement came. _"Oda hears all." _He mumbled as he walked into the office of the most powerful marine in the military.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 4, 2010)

*Feroy vs Pride: The Begining of the End *

The rocks completely take the Commander by suprise, he unleashes his yellow aura from his hands to propel him back to avoid the first but the next boulder crashes into him. He throws up a blue shield to limit the damage but he is still sent hurdling back.

"I don't care what crap you pull out of your ass, I'm not losing to a damn pirate!" he shouts flying into the air towards Feroy. 

Another group of boulders shoot towards him, *"Red Blast!"* he starts unleashing blasts of energy to destroy the incoming rocks. However as he gets even closer Feroy releases a rock several times larger.

"Gr...*RED SPHERE*!" he shouts holding up his arms to form a giant sphere and ram it into the rock. The rock explodes but it forces Pride backwards.

"It's over for you..." the pirate says in a mysterious voice as he manipulates several large pillars of rock. They encircle the downed pirate and dive towards him, "No..." he slowly envisions Derrick Crimson as well as the rest of his crew escaping his wrath, "No...NOT AGAIN!" he wails as the rocks begin to crush him.

Suddenly in a giant explosion the rocks go flying. Pride slowly raises from the ground, his yellow aura coming from his feet shooting him upwards. His white commander cape has been destroyed, his red shirt that he wears underneath tattered and torn, blood dripping from all over his body.

*"I WILL NOT LOSE TO A PIRATE AGAIN!!!!"* he shouts, several colors bursting from his body.

*"Green Boost..."* he unleashes his green aura all over his body, and then absorbs it back in.

*"Blue Armor..."* Blue aura coats his entire body until it forms into a full body armor like shape that covers everything but his face and hands.

*"Red Fists...* red energy wraps around his hands to make a pair of energy gautlets.

*"Dual Orange Sword..."* he creates his traditional orange energy blade in each of his hands.

*"Purple Blade..."* he unleashes his purple aura from his hands and it wraps around the orange blade. 

*"Teishoku Masurao!"*

He stares down The Hoax Pirate Captain, *"You're finished..."* he points his blades at Feroy, *"Red Piercer!"* he unleashes a massive blast from each of his his blade tips that travel at high speeds straight for Feroy.

*"Purple Cross,"* he then crosses his two blades and unleashes an X of purple aura that will explode on impact, *"I WILL NOT LOSE!!!"* he shouts from the sky as he floats with his yellow aura.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 4, 2010)

*Impel Down...*

It had been quite the ride for Jishou, he had been listening carefully to the explosions and battles that took place on the other side of the ship, though he had gotten no big hopes of escaping. 

He knew for a fact that there wasn't anyone that cared enough to go through the trouble of assaulting a ship carrying the Vice Chief Warden of Impel Down and two Vice Admirals, hell he didn't even know anyone that could do it and give them as much trouble as he had heard. 

He had abandoned his crew of, in his crazed mind, weaklings. He had been sure that he would become a Warlord, there was no way he could lose...However it had come to this...That damn Pharaoh had stolen victory from right under his nose.

As he was delivered to the Great Prison he looked at the giant Warden that he would be getting to know very well over the next life time... "Listen fur ball, why don't you just get me to my cozzy cell so I can start plannin' my escape!"

"Idiot! Don't say shit like that! Atleast not in front of the gorilla of a damn warden," Solid shouts at his other half, "Though he is right..." Liquid says with a grin, "We will break out of this place."

"And when we do!"

"You won't know what hit you!"

The pirate gives the yeti a look of pure determination, completely believing their words.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 4, 2010)

*Mariejois*
Admiral Lekein walked into Fleet Admiral Meiji's office and saluted accordingly. Meiji nodded and folded his hands on his desk. He looked as if he was stressing over a few things. The Fleet Admiral had just received news about the attack on the Prison Transport and now he had to deal with the news on Naibunes Boulevard.

"I'm sorry to summon you in such short notice Lekein, but it can't be helped. I'm sure you know about Naibunes Boulevard and how important this establishment is to the World Government. It is currently under attack and is in need of balance." Meiji said as he observed Lekein.

"I've choosen you as the Admiral that will go there and restore balance. You also have the means to get there in the shortest amount of time." Meiji said. "Bring those Revolutionaries and Pirates to justice, but please, leave the most crucial parts of Naibunes unscathed."

"With your recent promotion, I expect nothing but excellence from you, Admiral Shiroramu. Now, *GO!* The situation there sin't getting any better!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 4, 2010)

*With Archer Armstrong/Enroute to Marineford...*
Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong slept with his body splayed out over the magnetically propelled metal disc, snoring loudly as the disc hurtled through the sky towards Marineford. "What was that Annie-chan? You're into middle aged men after all?" he mumbled, before turning over onto his side and giggling. 

*BERU! BERU! BERU! BERU!  *

Archer's eyes snapped open as the sound of the familiar tone of a den den mushi emitted out of his mouth. "I really need to block incoming calls," he mumbled with a yawn. Archer clicked his teeth together, and the line opened. It was probably Clemens, angry that he hadn't returned yet for his scolding. She had bolted from the prison ship in anger immediately after the disastrous break out. 

"Yes? If this is you Beverly-chan, I already told you. I'm not interested, I already have a girlfriend." he said with a rueful smirk.

*"It's me sir!" *

"Ah Kimiko-chan!" Archer exclaimed brightly, as he heard the voice of his assistant and protege. 

*"I prefer to be called Commander, thank you very much!"* the voice replied curtly. *"Vice Admiral Clemens is causing a ruckus sir. I think you're in hot water this time." *

Archer shrugged, "When isn't that woman causing a ruckus? I was having a good dream you know. Is that all you wanted to tell me?"

*"No, you told me that you wanted to know if your nieces popped up on the grid again..."*

"And?" Archer asked with an audible sigh. He knew what was coming next. 
*
"Their crew caused a coup on Gorilla Island, and practically toppled the entire power balance there. The Marines are barely holding the place together. Your nieces bounties will go up for sure. Also we have reason to believe that they've entered the Grand Line." *

Archer rubbed his forehead and laid his head back against the disc, suddenly feeling a migraine come on. "I'm going back to sleep."


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 4, 2010)

*Sherpin Island with Sheeni
*
"Scatter" Sheeni said with a smile on her face 

The bullet she shot from Ebony exploded into a swarm of metal shrapnel, she held Ivory ready to shoot the marine ever ever she dodged to. The marine jumped right into the air through avoiding the scatter shot. Sheeni cursed and fired a few shots from Ivory but she knew the attacks were futile the gun that her opponent was using could fire much much faster than either of her weapons. There was the near silent sound of the other gun shooting each needle precisely hitting one of her bullets making it useless. Sheeni began to move toward where the marine would land. 

"_Since your weapon is faster and you have more ammo..._" Sheeni said but she was interrupted

The marine sprayed a swarm of needles at her right as she landed but Sheeni hopped back creating some distance between the two and aimed her black gun for the middle of the swarm

"_Ice Shot_" she said as the bullet hit the first needle in the bunch exploding in a blast of blue light and smoke

All of the needles were caught in a wall of ice and Sheeni smiled, she didn't have any more of those ice rounds loaded though. The other rounds she had would work similarly to defend herself. She knew what she needed to do, she would never win the fight if she was constantly defending. She had to get get close and hope that she was better in an close quarters situation. She bolted for her enemy with both her guns at the ready. She was met by a spray of needles by she pulled the trigger on Ebony and a bullet swirled out and exploded with an outward gust of wind sending needles flying back toward their origin. 

"_Wind Shot_"

This forced the marine to dive to the side. This was exactly what Sheeni was looking for she aimed Ivory at her and pulled the trigger making her roll and scuffle to dodge her attacks instead of getting to her feet. 

"_Gotcha_" Sheeni said as she swung her long leg in a kick

It connected knocking the marine back, Sheeni was decent with kicking because of her hands were occupied with infinitely more dangerous weapons than her fists she never bothered to train anything but her feet. They were the source of the speed she'd need to evade and defend in a close quarters situation in addition to being very good weapons. Sheeni had a much better reach with her kicks that anything the marine was doing. She blocked the kicks with her weapon but she was still under pressure. She couldn't think about shooting anyone at this range. Finally Sheeni clipped her finger forcing the gun to become loose in her grip. Sheeni back flipped kicking the gun into the air and up onto a roof in the small space they were fighting in. Sheeni trained her both guns on the marine with a smile on her face

"_BANG_" Sheeni said with a smile
"_You're done_"


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 4, 2010)

Azzan sat down in his sailboat, counting all the needles in his coat.  He was bored out of his mind, having been sailing for the past week eating nothing but fish.  Azzan looked down at the half eaten fish that had been poked by needles dozens of times out of boredom.  He took them out and counted them as well before them in his coat.  Out of the corner of his eye, Azzan saw something.  He looked closer and saw that it was an explosion.  

"Explosion!" Azzan shouted. He turned the sailboat in direction of the explosion.  As he came closer, he saw that the explosion had come from a marine base on an island, which was still burning.  He saw a large boat sailing away from the island. "That must be the boat which shot at the marine base," Azzan muttered.  "Which means they must be... PIRATES!" 

Azzan made his way towards the large boat, hoping to catch up with it.  He even paddled with his hands to get there faster.  After several minutes of furious paddling, he arrived at the ship.  Azzan climbed on board, and found himself in front of a man with blue hair and orange sunglasses.  "Oh, you must be a pirate.  I want to be a pirate so I can stab people with needles whenever I want.  Can I join your crew?" Azzan asked.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2010)

*Gorilla Island*

"Hold the line! Don't retreat!"

A lone figure crouched on top of Fuck Up Town's giant clock, carefully observing the chaos below. The marines were desperately trying to hold their ground against a mob of angry Fuck Off citizens, only barely managing to repel wave after wave of heavily armed soldiers.

"Are you on the island?" Came a voice on the figure could hear.

The figure straightened somewhat before responding "Yes."

"It is in disarray. The balance of power has been thrown completely off balance.

"Are you sure it was him?"

"His crew recently passed through here. It cannot be a coincidence."

"I'm on his trail. It won't be long now."

"It had better not be, for your sake. Nereus is getting impatient."

"I know. Over and out."


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 4, 2010)

darthsauron said:


> Azzan sat down in his sailboat, counting all the needles in his coat.  He was bored out of his mind, having been sailing for the past week eating nothing but fish.  Azzan looked down at the half eaten fish that had been poked by needles dozens of times out of boredom.  He took them out and counted them as well before them in his coat.  Out of the corner of his eye, Azzan saw something.  He looked closer and saw that it was an explosion.
> 
> "Explosion!" Azzan shouted. He turned the sailboat in direction of the explosion.  As he came closer, he saw that the explosion had come from a marine base on an island, which was still burning.  He saw a large boat sailing away from the island. "That must be the boat which shot at the marine base," Azzan muttered.  "Which means they must be... PIRATES!"
> 
> Azzan made his way towards the large boat, hoping to catch up with it.  He even paddled with his hands to get there faster.  After several minutes of furious paddling, he arrived at the ship.  Azzan climbed on board, and found himself in front of a man with blue hair and orange sunglasses.  "Oh, you must be a pirate.  I want to be a pirate so I can stab people with needles whenever I want.  Can I join your crew?" Azzan asked.



Asuka tilts her head sideways at the Strange man who just happens to appear on the ship. ?who the fuck are you a marine?? She asks. She Then shrugs and Asuka points her rifle at the man?s pelvic area. ?can I shoot his balls off, captain?? Whiskers looks at her, wondering if she had forgotten that she was out of ammo. Asuka Put a finger to her lip and shook her head, telling the cat to be quiet.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 4, 2010)

*With Azzan* 

"Who the fuck are you a marine?" the black haired girl asked.  "Marine? No. Not a marine.  Never have been a marine, and probably never will be a marine.  I've also never met a marine.  My name is Azzan.  I'm the world's greatest doctor," Azzan replied.  "Can I shoot his balls off, captain?" the girl asked the man with blue hair.  Azzan ignored her and looked at the cat next to her.  "Nice cat," Azzan said.  "I wonder what would happen if I injected it with some of this," he muttered, taking out a large needle from his coat.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 4, 2010)

darthsauron said:


> *With Azzan*
> 
> "Who the fuck are you a marine?" the black haired girl asked.  "Marine? No. Not a marine.  Never have been a marine, and probably never will be a marine.  I've also never met a marine.  My name is Azzan.  I'm the world's greatest doctor," Azzan replied.  "Can I shoot his balls off, captain?" the girl asked the man with blue hair.  Azzan ignored her and looked at the cat next to her.  "Nice cat," Azzan said.  "I wonder what would happen if I injected it with some of this," he muttered, taking out a large needle from his coat.



Whiskers Takes one look at the needle and jumps into Asuka?s top. He then pokes his head back out and puts his paw over his eyes.  ?greatest doctor, eh? I?m the world?s greatest gunslinger! Don?t mention that bitch Annie either! She?s just a dog for the government, but I?m a true pirate.? She says Proudly, knowing damn well that Annie is on a different level then her entirely. ?besides, nobody threatens Whisker and gets away with it. You better hope, captain wants you to join or buddy you?ll be getting the stick.?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 4, 2010)

Miashi rolled a coin around his fingers for a bit, from the index, over the middle and ring, then caught with the pinky. "Pirate huh?" He thought to himself, looking out over the sea. "Wonder what pops would say." Letting out a sigh he decided to pay attention to the current argument going on. "Oi, Oi, no need for that." He rested his hand on the hilt of his blade. "We don't need people like you on this ship. I could never respect a man who would harm innocent people." 

Elsewhere- 

Hachi had managed to get atop the roof of the castle. "There is no where left to run pirate." The armored knight walked towards him. "I'm a bird i can-" His body began to morph and twist as he tried to speak, Ending with him back to normal. "Well well.. This is convenient." A grin came across Hachi's face. "As if you could defeat me in either form you annoyance." Hachi nods. "Sure, as a bird i couldn't beat you. But i've been itching to try out a new two swords technique." hitting both blades together he takes a deep breath. "Summers Storm!" The armored samurai's eyes widen. "Wh..What is that!?"

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pyro (Aug 4, 2010)

*Lekein*

Lekein had walked into Fleet Admiral Meiji's office expecting to recieve his assignment as was the usual routine. However he was not expecting that one of the Marine's top military bases was being overrun by a combination of revolutionaries and pirates. Too be honest though, he really did like the sound of his new name, Admiral Shiroramu. "The White Lamb".

_"Hmmm... pirates and revolutionaries... the disallusioned and the defiant. I shall lay down this attack and show them the power of Oda."_ Lekein commented as he walked out of the room giving a deep bow to both Meiji and his fellow admiral on the way out. As he got to the docks, one of his subordinate marines came running up to him.

"Admiral Sir! Your transport to Naibunes Boulevard is ready. We suggest you leave at once Sir!"

_"No. It is a beautiful day is it not? I believe I shall fly."_ The sky island native said before he bent low to the ground. Then jumping high into the air, he controlled the wind to catch underneath his wings and off he was, soaring through the atmosphere at record speeds.


*Naibunes Boulevard*

Drake and Clair were running for what seemed like years down inside the tunnels of Naibunes boulevard. Any guard or mairine was dealt with easily as the two elite revolutionaries ran towards freedom. Soon enough they came to the exit and they could see air. However they had not only taken one step outside of the complex when they heard a loud roar of wind. Sheilding their eyes as they looked up, they were able to see a man dressed completely in white open up his wings to stop his decent. He carefully landed with barely a sound, his wings folding behind his back.

_"Revolutionary Commanders Drake Shinolf and Clair Tologlory. You are under arrest. Please come quietly. There is no reason for both of you to die."_

Drake knew who this guy was. He was the new Admiral the marines had got. A bead of sweat formed on his brow. This was bad. He never thought that they would go so far as to send an Admiral out here.

"Clair! Run!" Drake yelled pushing his friend out of the way as he charged at the marine brandishing his sword. With speed faster than the eye could follow, Lekien moved his elbow and wrist to the side with two fingers outstretched. Drake could only stare as his blade stopped mere inches above his outstretched fingers.

_"Holy blade."_ Lekein said as a blade of wind began to become visiable by where Drake's sword was stopped. Drake quickly retracted his blade, turning back to look at Clair.

"Hurry up! Get outta here!" He yelled.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 4, 2010)

*Aboard the Golden Torch*

As the strange needle obsessed man jumped aboard he asked Ritoru if he could join his crew. Asuka had worries that he was a marine however, "I don't care if he's a marine! Whatever the hell that is...If he wants to join and he proves himself man enough than he's welcome!"

He grabs hold of the large needle that he pulled out, "But if you try to kill one of my crew members I'll be forced to kick your ass..." he says, causing the needle to burst into pieces within his mighty grip, "And that goes for that furry creature as well!"

He then loses his serious look and eyes the new member, "Azzan was it? Well I guess a doctor will be good to have," he pats his body, "I've broken every bone in my body back on Elbaf, so it's possibly you'll be quite busy! Gargargargar!" 

"My name is Ritoru D. Kyojin! Captain of the crew. This is Asuka, her walking ball of fur, and Miashi," he holds his hands out wide, "And we are the Eternal Flame Pirates!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 4, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Aboard the Golden Torch*
> 
> As the strange needle obsessed man jumped aboard he asked Ritoru if he could join his crew. Asuka had worries that he was a marine however, "I don't care if he's a marine! Whatever the hell that is...If he wants to join and he proves himself man enough than he's welcome!"
> 
> ...



Asuka Grumbles something, but she puts her Rifle on her shoulder and now Whiskers comes out, now that he is sure Azzan won?t inject him with anything nasty. Asuka Points her finger at Azzan. ?listen up bub!  He might be cool with you, but I?m still not sure? You better respect me though, since I?m the first mate!? Miashia Frowns, ?huh, when did we decide-? Asuka glares at him. ?be quiet you lecherous fool!?

?And if you must know, I?m first mate because I joined first, finished my fight before *YOU* did, and I?m a woman! That?s why I?m first mate and if any of you have a problem with it, I?ll blow your fucking heads off!?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 4, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Asuka Grumbles something, but she puts her Rifle on her shoulder and now Whiskers comes out, now that he is sure Azzan won?t inject him with anything nasty. Asuka Points her finger at Azzan. ?listen up bub!  He might be cool with you, but I?m still not sure? You better respect me though, since I?m the first mate!? Miashia Frowns, ?huh, when did we decide-? Asuka glares at him. ?be quiet you lecherous fool!?
> 
> ?And if you must know, I?m first mate because I joined first, finished my fight before *YOU* did, and I?m a woman! That?s why I?m first mate and if any of you have a problem with it, I?ll blow your fucking heads off!?



"I'm a man who doesn't harm a woman, you should know this already." Miashi turns his back and lets out a yawn. "Now then, It would be a good time to get some rest, all this excitement has made me sleepy." He smirked a bit waiving his hand. "I'll be the first to claim my room, If that's all right with you, Miss perv-mate." He laughed a bit and put his hands in his pockets. "See yah~"

With Dante-

"Oh? I'm back to normal?" He blinked. "UUhh...Uhhh..." The man beneath him gasps for air. "Oh, you don't like those spices much huh?" Dante smirked. "Yeah, I was a lot stronger in that bird form. I could just fill this room with incendiary spice." He looked down at him. "Speed means nothing before the world of spice. One mast take thing slow and prepare the ingredients with care." The man still gasped for breath. "Another thing, that spice might burn like hell in powdered form." He places a cigarette in his mouth and lights a match. "But it burns a lot more." After lighting his cig, he drops the match, FWOOOOOSH!!!! the mans entire body goes up in flames. "When you ignite it." Dante let out a cloud of smoke. BOOOOM!!!!! "Oh? Guess Hachi's done too."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 4, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Asuka Grumbles something, but she puts her Rifle on her shoulder and now Whiskers comes out, now that he is sure Azzan won?t inject him with anything nasty. Asuka Points her finger at Azzan. ?listen up bub!  He might be cool with you, but I?m still not sure? You better respect me though, since I?m the first mate!? Miashia Frowns, ?huh, when did we decide-? Asuka glares at him. ?be quiet you lecherous fool!?
> 
> ?And if you must know, I?m first mate because I joined first, finished my fight before *YOU* did, and I?m a woman! That?s why I?m first mate and if any of you have a problem with it, I?ll blow your fucking heads off!?



Ritoru scratches his head, "First Mate...?" he shrugs, "I have no damn clue what that is!" he shouts, seemlingly with some pride in his cluelessness.

"Alrighty then! Asuka you will be the first mate! Azzan will not stab any of us with needles! And we will sail off towards the next island!" he leaps back on top of the cannon and points forward, "Lets go!"


----------



## Noitora (Aug 5, 2010)

The Black Storm Pirates ? Arc I: Post V
Sherpin Shores

*Raiva gets lost inside the main HQ?
Kumori proves his swordsmanship?
Raz brawls with the giant Jergon?
Carnage meets the duellist, and enjoys the excitement of a real battle?
Sheemi holds no mercy for her prey?.
*
_Fasfa, the Marine Lt. Commander of Sherpin Shores ?_
 The fighting rages throughout the compounds, the sounds of gun fire and yelling echoing here and there. Though after some time it died down, the sounds of individual battles taking over. The unarmed combat master Fasfa strode swiftly through the compound, his cold eyes scanning for those whom were destroying his HQ, his justice. He would not forgive them, never. They will all meet their ends under his boot, was the main thought process of the warrior. As he passed through one of the hallways, his eye caught the sight of a battle nearby, two women.
As the intruder seemed to have bested Lelianna, bullets flying towards her, three was a flash of speed and pressure before Sheemis bullets dropped to the ground motionless, ands tall semi muscular figure stood between the two fights. A long Marine commander?s jacket fluttering from the speed with one of his hands risen upwards to his chest, the metal knuckle of his glove facing Sheemi ? what he used to block the bullets.
?This must be one of the intruders then, Jr. Lt. You did well?? 
The fierce looking man, his red hair slicked back and side burns reaching his jaw, spoke sternly, not glancing back to his soldier. Lelianna would not reply herself.
?I will finish this up, and then we?ll dispose of the rest.?
With a swift thrust of his arm backwards, his muscles tensed and veins came to the surface in his right arm. As quickly as he had arrived, he shot his arm towards Sheemi, the power plummeting towards her, tearing the ground and any nearby walls to pieces in its path?

_  Raiva D. Tempestade?_
  Then was another flash of speed as the attack was thrust in a powerful strike towards the expert assassin, this time on her side. A wave my black, like a curtain covering a play covered the area in front of the girl, the huge burst of energy from the Lt. Commander splitting on either side of it. Fasfas eyebrow rose slightly at the sight, but that was all the emotion he was prepared to show. 
*?Your skills interest me? woman??*
The interrupter of the attack said darkly, his deep red eyes settled solely on the Lt. Commander. He spoke again, his voice a deep and heavy one. He did not know the extent of her powers, but the battle field gave him an idea. Not to mention besting a Jr. Lt. Whether she had a plan to counter that blast from the Commander or not, he felt it time he step him and collect his own prey.
*?Do not die... I will make sure to leave you with your prey.? *
He said again, briefly flicking a glance to Lelianna. Fasfa suddenly called out, his anger beginning to show.
_?I assume you are? Raiva D. Tempestade, the arrogant fool who thinks he can do as he pleases in my domain? _
Raiva settled his attention solely on Fasfa as he began to slowly stride in his direction. One hand slid out of his pocket, the bladed chin sliding into his hands.
*?Remember that name, before you die.? *
He said bluntly followed by a thrust of his right arm, the chain firing towards Fasfa and knocking him backwards through several walls, in the direction of the courtyard. Suddenly the chain was grasped and yanked on, Raiva finding himself pulled forwards. 

  As he closed in on the Commander, he saw a fist being raised and struck towards him. Raiva swiftly twisted his body and ducked under the punch, the same burst of power exploding from the attack, destroying more of the HQ behind him. Now in close range, the Black Storm Captain drew his left hand out of his pocket, touching the Commanders arm briefly. It was only there for a second, the Commanders brows raising as he instantly felt the effect of what Raiva was doing. Draining his life force. He let go of the bladed chain and created a large amount of distance between them, his other hand planted over where Raiva made contact.
_?You bastard? that?s a dirty ability you have?_ He angrily said, his brows deep with rage and resolve, eying the attack. The D spun his long chain idly, his dark eyes giving nothing away. Tired of words, Raiva dashed towards the Comamnder, his weapon spinning relentlessly in a series of attacks.
*?For?a Corrente!?* The pirate called out as a name for his strikes, Fasfa growling as he quickly rose his defence. With a burst of power, the Commander, thrust open both his arms to knock away the attacking chain, though it was too late. Upon doing so, he felt a warm grip around the back of his neck, and his life being drawn away.
*?Too late??*


----------



## Rakiyo (Aug 5, 2010)

*Steam Dragon Marine Squad; Drum Island; Grand Line*

''H-h-he defeated Naruto!'' The man's crew mates claimed as the blonde pirate fell to the floor, His entrails completly evicerated from his stomach as the decorated the snow floor leaking out a soft red that dyed pink as it meld with the white. Metheir watched the boy reach for his ankles, His hands shaking as they made for a poor grip.

''Give it up you lost this fight kid. In this world only Justice can prevail'' He said taking a long pull from his white cigar. ''You bastard...I've got to save saucegay'' He continued to preach on his gay quest to say his life partner that had been kidnapped by Marines and executed for all to see though Naruto still believed the boy to be alive. ''You know for someone with a 40 million dollar bounty on your head you sure act like a bitch''

The cold LT said putting out his cigar on the boy's scalp earning a blood currdling scream from him. ''Don't worry I'll put you out of your misery'' He said raising his left arm up as the skin began to protrude and turn into glass. Hovering over the boys head he took aim for where he put out the cigar. ''NARUTO!'' called out his first mate.

*SHNK!*

Their captain slain right before their eyes the man responsible looked at everyone of them before turning back to his fellow marines. ''Throw them into the seas, Let the frigid waves handle them'' He said leaving the site as waves of screams could be heard as they where thrown off into the freezing oceans of Drum Island. Vitani followed along happily licking a lollipop she had bought from the town.

''Where are we going now Big Brother?'' The Pacisfista asked as she continued to lick away at her spiral treat. ''We find the Rowdy Heart Pirates, I still have a score to settle with them'' The LT Said heading back to his ship being more determined then ever before.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 5, 2010)

*Aboard the Golden Torch*

The newly formed crew had been sailing for a few days and had recovered from their previous battle. Ritoru sat a top the massive cannon at the front of the ship as he usually did with his cape wrapped around his sword which is lying next to him.

Suddenly something caught his eye. A yellow patch of fur down below, "Eh?" he takes a closer look and notices that it has a face, "OI! HANG ON YELLOW CREATURE!" he rips off his sunglasses and tosses them on top of his sword and cape before diving down the large drop towards it.

After a massive splash he grabs hold of the yellow creature which resembles a large rat, and as he prepares to head back to the ship...His body begins to feel numb, and he is unable to move forward, "Oi! What the hell is going on!" he shouts splashing wildly, "CAN'T!" he suddenly drops underwater, "MOVE!" he shouts as he pops up for a moment.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 5, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Aboard the Golden Torch*
> 
> The newly formed crew had been sailing for a few days and had recovered from their previous battle. Ritoru sat a top the massive cannon at the front of the ship as he usually did with his cape wrapped around his sword which is lying next to him.
> 
> ...



Miashi facepalmed a second and let out a sigh. "Alright, Here i come." Tossing off his sword and boots he leaps from the cannon and dives into the water, a splash comes up from the water as he pierces through the water. "Gotcha." He thinks as he grabs his captain and swims for the surface. "OI! GET ME A ROPE!" He shouts up to the crew above, Climbing onto the deck he tosses Ritoru onto the floor and begins to ring out his clothes. "Wellp, I always did like to go swimming."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 5, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Miashi facepalmed a second and let out a sigh. "Alright, Here i come." Tossing off his sword and boots he leaps from the cannon and dives into the water, a splash comes up from the water as he pierces through the water. "Gotcha." He thinks as he grabs his captain and swims for the surface. "OI! GET ME A ROPE!" He shouts up to the crew above, Climbing onto the deck he tosses Ritoru onto the floor and begins to ring out his clothes. "Wellp, I always did like to go swimming."



"Wh-What happened?" he says breathing heavily, "You ate a Devil Fruit...Meaning you can't swim anymore."

He scratches his head, "Hm...Guess I've never tried before," he shrugs, "Anyway, wonder how this little guy's doing," he starts poking the little rat until it suddenly bursts out with electricity, shocking the two wet pirates.

The two burnt pirates stare at it in shock, "D-did it just, shoot lightning!" Ritoru shouts excited. The wet and annoyed looking rat looks at him confused, "You!" he leaps up and points at the lightning rat who slowly starts backing up.

"You're going to join my crew!" it looks at him strangely, "There's no escaping it!" he says rushing after it as it runs away.

He chases it inside and plenty of destruction can be heard from outside as he continues the chase. He finally busts back out, the rat held by it's head, "Everyone, this is Trouble our new crew member and lightning rat!"


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 5, 2010)

Azzan stared at the fuzzy yellow creature for a second as it shot out lightning.  "We must give it an injection!" he shouted.  He reached into his coat, looking for a needle filled with morphine.  "Everyone, this is Trouble our new crew member and lightning rat!" Ritoru.  "What?! Crew member?!" Azzan exclaimed.  "It can't be the doctor, can it? I'm the greatest doctor in the world, so why would you replace me with him? I am the greatest doctor in the world you know," Azzan said to Ritoru.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 5, 2010)

darthsauron said:


> Azzan stared at the fuzzy yellow creature for a second as it shot out lightning.  "We must give it an injection!" he shouted.  He reached into his coat, looking for a needle filled with morphine.  "Everyone, this is Trouble our new crew member and lightning rat!" Ritoru.  "What?! Crew member?!" Azzan exclaimed.  "It can't be the doctor, can it? I'm the greatest doctor in the world, so why would you replace me with him? I am the greatest doctor in the world you know," Azzan said to Ritoru.



Ritoru pulls Trouble up by his ears towards his mouth, "Oi, you know anything about being a doctor?" Trouble shakes his head before letting off a shock to free himself.

"He is not a doctor! So you have nothing to worry about Azzan!" he shouts in attempts to relieve him, "I will not replace any of my nakama! Don't you worry!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Wh-What happened?" he says breathing heavily, "You ate a Devil Fruit...Meaning you can't swim anymore."
> 
> He scratches his head, "Hm...Guess I've never tried before," he shrugs, "Anyway, wonder how this little guy's doing," he starts poking the little rat until it suddenly bursts out with electricity, shocking the two wet pirates.
> 
> ...



Asuka tilts her head sideways at the Strange animal Ritoru brings aboard. She then Laughs, points at it and says, ?what the fuck is that thing supposed to be? A rat?? She asks. Ritoru grins at her, ?correction; a lightning rat!? He shouts, patting the strange creature's head. Asuka Shakes her head, starting to walk away. ?i can care less about what the Vermin does, just keep him out of my way!? She shouts back to the others.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 5, 2010)

After a few more hours of sailing Ritoru finally spots an island in the distance and has the ship dock on the island, "Here we are Trouble, the first island of many!" he says to his rat companion. However the lightning creature has a look of anger on his face as he stares at the single building the rests on the island.

"You're right, I don't like that there's only one building either. It is pretty big  but they should really spread things out more!" as soon as the ship comes to a halt Trouble leaps off the side and rushes towards the giant building.

"Oi! Trouble come back here!" he shouts, but it is too late he has already slipped into the building, "Damn...Guess I picked a good name," he says with a grin.

The others soon join him on the deck, "So what's this island you found us," Miashi says, arms crossed, "I don't know, but Trouble just ran in that building so we'd better get going after him."

Suddenly Asuka's eyes widen as she spots a flag waving at the top of the building, "We've got to get out of here," he says sternly, "Wha? Why?"

"You see that flag up there," she says pointing at it, "That's a marine flag...This is a marine base. There is absolutely no point in being here, the only purpose would be to get into a giant battle..."

He turns back towards the island, "We can't leave," he says sternly, "What? I just told you-!" 

"Trouble is in there!" he says pointing towards the building, "I think that's her point..." Miashi points out, "Trouble ran in there, and I saw the look on his face! There was something in there that he needed to do! And I'm not going to abandon him!"

He throws on his sunglasses, wraps his cape around his shoulders, and spins his katana around before slamming the sheathed end of it into the ground in front of him, "If it were any of you I'd tear that place to the ground, and I'm going to do the same for Trouble!" he shouts, leaping off the ship and crashing onto the ground before heading towards the entrance.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> After a few more hours of sailing Ritoru finally spots an island in the distance and has the ship dock on the island, "Here we are Trouble, the first island of many!" he says to his rat companion. However the lightning creature has a look of anger on his face as he stares at the single building the rests on the island.
> 
> "You're right, I don't like that there's only one building either. It is pretty big  but they should really spread things out more!" as soon as the ship comes to a halt Trouble leaps off the side and rushes towards the giant building.
> 
> ...



Asuka Curses. ?you damn melodramatic fool!? She shouts at him, angrily. She wasn?t risking her life for a fur ball she had just met. She contemplated on turning back and stealing the ship, but then looks Ritoru who is heading for the base, already. Just as she risked her Life for him upon meeting her, he is doing the same for Trouble. She looks down into her own chest to see Whiskers, the moral compass, staring back at her. ?damn it?? Asuka slings her rifle over her shoulder, and pads her pockets, checking for the extra ammo she was packing. 

?i?ll follow you.? She mutters, staring at Ritoru. ?captain.? She then runs after the blue-haired idiot.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 5, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Asuka Curses. ?you damn melodramatic fool!? She shouts at him, angrily. She wasn?t risking her life for a fur ball she had just met. She contemplated on turning back and stealing the ship, but then looks Ritoru who is heading for the base, already. Just as she risked her Life for him upon meeting her, he is doing the same for Trouble. She looks down into her own chest to see Whiskers, the moral compass, staring back at her. ?damn it?? Asuka slings her rifle over her shoulder, and pads her pockets, checking for the extra ammo she was packing.
> 
> ?i?ll follow you.? She mutters, staring at Ritoru. ?captain.? She then runs after the blue-haired idiot.



"Sigh, Now there is a problem." Miashi puts a hand on his blade. "Come on Dues Ex..." He looked out at the island. "The marines will really hate me." Leaping off the boat and landing on the ground. Shhhhiiinnngggg~ The blade slowly left it's sheath. "I don't trust this place, not at all." He looked around and rested the sword on his shoulder. "Well then, Off i go~" He let out a light chuckle and began to walk forward.

Jasmine-

BOOM! "Ah, It's good to be back to normal." Jasmine stretched and popped her back. "Alright, You ready to keep going?" He looked at Kago, but the girl merely coughed. "N..nngh...N...Nicholas..." She coughed once more. "OI! DERRICK YOU BETTER APOLOGIZE FOR THIS!!!" Jasmine shouts as loud as she can, rushing out of the room and heading back towards where Derrick was.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 5, 2010)

*Eternal Flame Pirates*

They arrive at the front gate, "Don't think we're small enough to squeeze inside so we'd better..." Ritoru steps forward, "Knock?" he slams his foot into the door, breaking it off the hinges and sending it flying through the building. "Yea...That works..." he says facepalming.

*The top floor of the building...*

Dr. Mugoi is busy at work in his lab when suddenly he hears a loud crash from below and his security alarms begin going crazy, "Seems we have intruders honey~" a womans voice speaks through an intercom.

"Really? I couldn't fuckin' tell...Unleash some of the work in process beasts...That should be enough..." he says before returning to his work, "Oh and honey~"

"WHAT?!" he shouts, slamming his hand onto the intercom, "Lt. Futeki arrived for his monthly tune up, he's on his way up~" 

He sighs, "Fine fine...Let the idiot come..." he pauses for a moment, "Hm, maybe his arrival is for the best..."

*Back Below*

As they prepare to enter the building they look into the darkness of the first room, "What, no lights?" she observes from outside. Suddenly several small red beaty eyes poke out at them, "Any of those our rat?" 

One charges forward out of the darkness, revealing that it is several times faster than a normal rat. Asuka shoots it out of the sky, "Doesn't look like it..." several more dart forward, except these are charged with a slight bit of lightning. Nothing compared to what Trouble can produce but still enough to give a painful shock.

*Etai vs Fuka Vince and Joshua*

"Speed Sonata" he says playing a toon to boost his own speed, making it easy to avoid the rushing vines coming for him, "Sound Bullet!" he fires a bullet of sound that opens of a path through the vegetation and making Etai visible. 

He then plays a quick paced beat with no special effect, "Not the best time to be practicing you're violin," Etai says firing a large vine towards him. However just before it hits Joshua he redirects it to his side to block an incoming Fuka. 

He transfoms his hand into a buzz saw and slices through the vine with ease, "Pathetic sneak attacks won't work on me..." He says, controlling plants from behind the two pirates to strike, "Is that so?" a voice says from above.

*"Heavy Bomber!"* he starts unleashing large  bombs that drop down on top of the guard. Even with his last minute tree defenses the powerful bombs break through.

Etai slowly gets to his feet, "Sound Blade," "Shark Saw," the two slice the Elite Guard in two with ease, "Way to steal the final blow..."

*With the Fallen Prince...*

He slowly raises from up from his defeated position, "No...No...NO! Derrick can't be better than me! I won't let him win! NOOOO!" he slams his hands into his castle floor and begins pouring all of his energy into it. 

Everyone in the castle slowly slide out of the castle and down towards the woods and town as the castle slowly transforms. They all watch as it turns into a gigantic T-Rex, it's scales somewhat rocky due to it's previous castle form. 

Nick stands in the  center of the beast, projecting his voice from a Den Den Mushi it's mouth where his throne room once was, "YOU'LL NEVER BEAT ME DERRICK! I'LL BRING YOU BACK TO FATHER AND HE'LL LET ME RULE HIS KINGDOM ONCE HE'S DEAD!"

The monster stomps it's foot, crushing a portion of the village, "BUT DON'T GET TOO EXCITED! I NEVER SAID I'D BRING YOU BACK ALIVE!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2010)

*The Creed Pirates*

The newly-crowned Creed Pirates find Themselves being surrounded by marines. The sound and smell of Cannon fire has filled the air. Marvin Only grins as he thinks of the odds in his heads. The odds of he and his crew?s survival? A chance of ten percent success, but the other 90 percent disagreed with him and pointed out that they would die. Marvin faces this Challenge head on however and lets out a laugh. ?well crew,? He says, turning to them. ?let?s give the marines of boot island a goodbye present!

Lance grits his teeth. ?how in the world did I end up with you crazy people!?? He shouts, as the ship rocks, knocking him off-balance. ?damnit, watch my body!? He yells to Ursla. Then he face palms his head, ?and that?s not supposed to be perverted as it sounds?? Ursla Nods nonetheless, and he falls on to the ground. He looks back to see Ursla smiling back at him. 

?i told her to watch my body!? He flies over to the marine battleship, though. ?let?s get to work.? He Says with a grin, cracking his knuckles. ?astral gun,? A gun conjures in his hand and the marines are caught off-guard. He Mows them down, Especially the men manning the cannons.

Marvin grins. ?they?ve stopped firing for a few seconds! I like his style! Masseuse, watch his body for me! Sniper, man the cannons!? Marvin Shouts. Yuu is already moving, and he aims the cannon turret to the battleship. He Fires three times, creating three big huge holes filled with fire on the opposing ship. The ship starts sinking. One is down. Moments Later, light returns to Lance?s eyes. ?geez, I almost got caught in that!? 

Marvin Laughs. ?toughen up, pal!? Lance shakes his head. He slumps back and mutters something that sounds like ?nut?. ?i think it is time we get out of here!?  Risa shouts to Marvin. She is in her adult form and using that energy to spin the Helm, so that the ship does the same. Nearly everybody falls to the ground. Marvin Shakily stands up. ?first mate, please be more careful~? Risa shakes her head. ?you?ll be lucky if I get all of you kids out alive!? 

The Ship rocks some more. Not from Risa?s steering, though. Even more marine ships have appeared on the horizon and all of them are aiming for their ship. Marvin shakes his head. They don?t even worry about any hostages or marines on the ship. ?so this is absolute justice?? The Ship, has many holes in it and it has become heavier as water pours into it, slowly. They need to get out of here fast. Marvin Turns to Kenki. ?do you think a powerful enough explosion can get us out of here??

Kenki nods. He points to one of the cannons. ?if we aim it below, it should rocketed us forward.? Ursla and Risa are now both wrestling with the steering wheel and Ursla shouts to them, ?whatever you?re going to do, do it now!? She shouts. Marvin picks up the cannonball, using the strength of a ball to move it with ease. He Places it at the turret, which has already been aimed for the sea underneath them. Kenki looks at Marvin, waiting for the man?s approval.

*?DO IT.?*

_*BOOM*_

The ship is launched not forward, but into the sky. Marvin Grins as they go flying, but soon Finds himself and the other Creeds falling down. Ursla and Risa are holding onto the steering wheel and Ursla shouts, ?this is the worst idea ever!? Marvin only grins. The wind is rushing on him. He?s freaking flying. He?s a happy man. ?so this is what it feels like to be a pirate?? He mutters, thinking of that old man Shiro. ?look at me now, old man?? 

*?THIS IS MY LIFE!? *He shouts at the top of his lungs, standing up and opening his hands up. He laughs Madly and the rest of the Creeds look at him in astonishment. 

?and this guy is supposed to be our captain?? Lance mutters, and then closes his guys again.

?hmph, I like his style.? Kenki says with a curt nod. He grips his gun tightly, he is now a pirate. 

?dumb kid is going to need somebody to keep him in line, otherwise he?ll die.? Risa says, staring at him. _Perhaps I can find that man?_ She thinks. 

?i?ll be lucky if I can even make it to the next island with this crazy bastard!? Ursla shouts. 

All of these words, the words of the Creed Pirates can be heard over their captain?s mad and loud laughs. This is indeed his creed and unknowingly, they have adopted it as well. This is the beginning. The beginning of the Creed Pirates.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 5, 2010)

*The Black Storm Pirates ? Arc I: Post VI
Sherpin Shores*

*Raiva D. Tempestade and Fasfas? final moments?.*

  Fasfa growled heavily as he felt his life force being sucked from his body, resisting as much as he could but the unpredictable pirate had clasped the back of his neck like a vice to hold him in place. The power flowed from the first man to the second, a cool light ensnaring his arm and the form of Fasfa. As the Commander clawed his hand into the ground, breaking rubble at his fingers, he spoke sternly, the aggression in his tone becoming quite fierce.

_?What? will you do when? you win eh? For this? you?ll be hunted? everyone in this city will? inform the marines? you will never get away? with it.?_ He was able to snarl out as he continued to resist the draining power, prolonging the inevitable. Raiva stood calmly above him, holding his neck firmly with his fingers pressed into pressure points to keep him from struggling too much. 
*  ?You do not understand, that is exactly what I want? I will have a crew able to crush everything, if we die along the way it simply means we were too weak? but if we live through the struggles? it means we grow stronger, and the destruction of this world will be absolute.?*
Fasfa brow twitched once more as he listened to Raivas? words. He could not help but question the sanity of this man.
_?Destruction? of? the ? world??_ He struggled out, beginning to pant as his strength was dramatically leaving him. He felt the grip of the man behind him tighten, as he leaned down to catch the Commander in the eyes with his own.
*?That is right? I will destroy the entire world?and create a New One.? *
Sweat trickled down the Commanders forehead as the sheer anguish and rage filled him from the mans? aura. He was insane, crazy with hate for everything and everyone. He could not  really achieve such a dream could he? 
*?But enough talk? it is over for you??*


  Fasfas eyes shot down to his legs, seeing them harden like stone. The rocky fate seemed to creep up his body, slowly covering him. With a final roar of frustration Fasfa struggled. Raiva muttered as the pure force pushed against him, and then sent him flying off further into the open. His red eyes flashed back to the Commander, though the true speed of such a man was brought to light, already ontop of Raiva with a fist being drawn. Cursing udner his breath the Captain rose both his arms in a guarding position, though it kept his ribcage in tact, he was once again sent flying backwards and skidding across the dirt. This constant attack was becoming quite annoying. As he regained his composure once again, looknig up to see Fasfas fist heading towards his face with a power strike. Wasting no time Raiva shot out his own right hand and wrapped it around the commanders fist. At the moment of contact he began to drain the mans life force, and in quick retaliation the comanders left fist arc'd in a swift punch. That too, was caught by the Captain of the Black Storm pirates, instantly sucking the life from the enraged Commander.
_"I WON'T GO OUT LIKE THIS!"_ Fasfa roared in a rage of anger, foot raising and slamming into the torso of Raiva, slamming him directly into the wall of the nearest building. While he panted to regain his breath, there was a sudden flash of metal as Raivas chain shot out from the dust cloud and wrapped itself around Fasfa. Before he could react the D yanked Fasfa towards him, his spare man wrapping around his face when in range, and slamming his head down into the ground. Fasfa continued to struggle in a bloodlusted rage, however Raiva kept him firmly pinned the ground and slowly drew the last bit of strength from the mans body. Moments later, he was left a statue, a man struggling in the dirt.

 Raiva let out a deep breath as he unwound his chain free and lowered himself down onto a nearby piece of broken building. This was not exactly what he had expected, however with Carnage somewhere around here causing mayhem, Raz and Kumori facing their enemies, and this new woman he run into finishing off her marine, he could not help but feel that everything went better than expected. He had come to this island with one true purpose, to make it known that another D. was on the rampage and soon would stir the waters into fear that he would end up visiting their island. How successful he would be was reliant on the fate of himself and his crew. Being in clear view, the Captain calmly awaited his growing crew.

Next, the town of Sherpin would realise the penalty of being weaklings?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2010)

*Kumori*

Kumori dodges another one of Soran’s sword swipes. “i’m growing bored.” He says, leaning backwards, dodging a brilliant sword slash.  Truly the man is grinning beneath his mask, but none can see it. Soran grits his Teeth. “_stop playing around, pirate!”_ He says, swinging again with the giant blade. Kumori only hops up in the air to avoid its spin. Soran is angered, though. _“you dare insult my blade and skill as a swordsman with your damn tricks?” _

Soran brings down his Blade in a huge slash. Kumori doesn’t dodge this time, though. He Smirks. “KAZE SUIDOU,” His already spinning blade suddenly becomes a whirlwind, transforming into a high-speed grinder. He Blocks the slash and Soran’s eyes widen. He is pushed back, but then Kumori suddenly stops. Soran is blown backward, crashing into a wall. He slumps down, the injury Kumori has already dealt him opens up to the force of pressure and he coughs out a large amount of blood. _“damn you…” _

Kumori walks over to him and chuckles. He Has his hands open. “oh we’re not done yet! The games have only just begun!” Soran looks the man in his Dark eyes and then Kumori’s eyes narrow in seriousness. “can’t say the same for your captain, though.” Soran, the Man previously though to be Finished stands up. His eyes are Wide with Rage. *“DON’T SPEAK OF FAFSA LIKE THAT YOU BASTARD!”* He Charges and swings at Kumori with the broadsword. Kumori ducks and then hops back, landing on his feet gently.

“he’s probably a statue now… or worse, rubble.” Soran says nothing, but slashes ferociously. His Slashes are now more powerful and there is less of a time difference in between his Swings. Kumori lets out a loud laugh. “now that’s more like it!” He is now blocking slashes with his blade, matching Soran’s new pace. Until he suddenly speeds up, ducks and says, “nanpou kai,” A powerful gust of wind comes as Kumori cuts at the air. 

It slices directly into Soran’s waist, creating a deep cut. Blood gushes out and he can’t support himself with that much blood pumping out. He Crumbles to the ground, falling on his knees. Kumori shrugs his shoulders and says, “you’re fun no more.” Soran then falls and hits the ground. His broadsword is a few feet away from him. Kumori puts the sandal to hand and starts to speak. 

“truthfully I wasn’t lying. Your commander probably is dead. I’ve seen that mans power and boy… it’s deadly, dark, and evil.” He Says. Although Soran’s head is to the ground, his hand crawls to his sword. Kumori yawns, “i think I’ll go check on that bastard now…” He kicks Soran’s head backwards, not even bothering to finish off the man. He Wants to see what he does next. *“I WON’T FAIL YOU FAFSA!”*

Soran slams his blade into Kumori’s, the masked man barely bringing his sword up to manage a block. “oh you’re still moving? Are you in love with the guy or something?” He then kicks Soran into the groin and he starts to fall, Kumori delivers another slash, this one across his chest just before he falls. Kumori shrugs. “i admit, it was a good attempt… But you fail.” He walks away once more. Soran doesn’t get up, though.

He still manages to speak, however. *“YOU’RE NOTHING BUT A TRAITOR. A LIAR. YOU’RE A DISGRACE TO THE MARINES-“ *Kumori literally cuts him off there and the man’s head rolls away. “traitor, liar? I’m much more worse then that, my friend…” He slams his sandal down on Soran’s decapitated head, the mouth still open, causing it too bust open. Blood lands on his leg and Kumori looks down at his sandal.

“i’m the devil.”


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 6, 2010)

Pyro said:


> *Lekein*
> 
> Lekein had walked into Fleet Admiral Meiji's office expecting to recieve his assignment as was the usual routine. However he was not expecting that one of the Marine's top military bases was being overrun by a combination of revolutionaries and pirates. Too be honest though, he really did like the sound of his new name, Admiral Shiroramu. "The White Lamb".
> 
> ...



Clair's eyes were filled with horror as Admiral Shiroramu appeared to apprehend Drake and herself. Freedom was within their grasp until an Admiral came. An *Admiral.* Not even Clair and Drake together would be able to take the Marine's Greatest Attack Force. However, Clair would not run. She wouldn't abandon the man who had just risked his life to save her.

"I have no intention of leaving, Drake." Clair said as she rolled up her sleeves, revealing strings on her arms. "You were always so stubburn and hot-headed, why did you even come here? Look what kind of situation you've gotten yourself into now?" Clair continued.

"I didn't ask for you to come rescue me! My death would not have been that important! You should have never came here!" Clair exclaimed in a more powerful tone.

"What are you doing, Clair? Don't attack him! You won't stand a chance!" Drake warned as he looked blades witht he Admiral.

Clair cracked her fingers and ran them along her arm-strings. "Despite all of this though, thank you." The woman said as tears began to roll down her face. "Thank you for everything!"

Clair struck a stance in which the broad side of her arm was in the front of her face. She struck the strings on her arm and created a beautiful melody, but also a vicious wind blade which headed for the Admiral.

*"Harmonic String!"* Clair exclaimed.

Admiral Shiroramu held up his free hand and 'absorbed' the wind blade. It didn't do any damage to his body. _"I am sorry to inform you that wind will not do you any good here."_ Admiral Shiroramu said as he pushed Drake back with a powerful wind strike.

"Clair, you'll only be a burden in this fight! Go and get out of here with Feroy and the others!!!" Drake pleaded.

Clair's eyes grew a bit large, "FEROY?! HE'S TRULY HERE?! HE'S ALIVE?!" Clair asked in disbelief.

"Yea, he's here. You won't get to meet him if you won't leave, though!"

"R-right! Thank you again, Drake! Don't die on me!" Clair said as she began to ascend the canyon with superior speed.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 6, 2010)

*Carnage VS Sarick*

"No wasted movements I see" Sarick said commenting on Carnage's defense and weapon retrieval. "It seems like it won't be a waste of my time defeating you" Sarick said arrogantly. Carnage simply smiled allowing a small amount of blood to drip from his mouth. Sarick ducked as the scythe came flying at him from behind. While Sarick had been talking Carnage had thrown it in a boomerang loop towards Sarick. The blood drinker had then used the rope attached to it to maneuver it in the air but Sarick was not to be taken lightly.

Carnage snatched the scythe and narrowly blocked a bullet that would have blown his head apart before rushing forward. "You can't fight if you aren't from range" Carnage declared sadistically blocking another bullet as he quickly closed the distance despite the duress of the pistol. Carnage swung the scythe down and there was a clash as Sarick blocked with his pistol. While they were tussling Sarick quickly dropped the empty magazine to the floor and reloaded the pistol. "Don't take me lightly" Carnage shouted insanely as he punched Sarick in the ribs.

Sarick flew backwards and slammed against the wall from the force of the blow. He looked at Carnage surprised to see the blood red energy swirling around his arm. Sarick quickly glanced down at his torso, the blow had not only cracked one of his ribs but his clothing and some of his skin had been completely blown away by the destructive energy. "Devil Fruit user" Sarick said conclusively. Sarick suddenly rushed forward firing his pistol as he went. There was the constant clash as Carnage blocked the bullets but suddenly Sarick smiled. He suddenly changed his aim and fired a shot Carnage didn't expect.

Carnage moved his head to the side to avoid the shot and Sarick caught him in the chest with a kick that sent him sliding backwards through the blood. Carnage continued to block a hail of gunfire as he slid backwards on the balls of his feet. "So you can do other things" Carnage said sickeningly,  "I almost felt that blow despite my high pain tolerance." Sarick smiled cockily, "I am an expert duelist who has never lost, you don't stand a chance." Carnage laughed a deep and dark laugh before finally speaking, "I'm done with you."


----------



## Pyro (Aug 6, 2010)

*Gatrom and The Phoenix Pirates*


Gatrom was amazed as he looked overboard at the water that was slowly coming closer and close. The two sisters had really pulled it off. One had come up with an ingenius and potentially dangerous to get the entire crew over reverse mountian. Amelia on the other hand had reacted to her sister's idea forming it into a much more stable and safe plan. Gatrom chuckled as he thought about it. It was just like them. Rose jumping out first getting things done, but in her own often dangerous way. And Amelia coming up and trying to fix everything the best she could.

Gatrom wasn't too worried about Rose. The kid was gonna be fine. He had seen her come back from things much much worse than a little over exertion before. 

As Gatrom looked around he saw that his ship was a little... worse for the wear. One mast was down, the sails were all ripped, the side now had planks missing everywhere do to cannonfire, and there were holes in the floor due to the fight that had broken out.

"What did they do to ya buddy?" Gatrom sighed. They would either need a complete overhall of The Dagger soon or a new boat alltogether. 

Soon enough the boat finally made it's way down to the water and the bubble beneath it popped. Surprising, the landing was somewhat gentle, and the boat managed to land safely with no further damage. A couple members of the crew cheered as they began to sail away from reverse mountain.

About an hour later, The Dagger and it's crew were floating on the Grand Line. As they were not in an Island's weather system yet, the weather had been changing extrememly quickly. However, at the moment it was nice and sunny. 

All of a sudden, the sky darkened. "Probably just another storm." Gatrom said as the dark clouds moved closer. However, what Gatrom was not able to see, was what the clouds were masking. A giant shadow hidden by the shadow of the clouds crept closer and closer to the Phoenix Pirates.

As the storm hit the boat, so did the shadow. The air was calm for only a second. Then, The water and everything around the crew exploded, and darkness surrounded the pirates.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 6, 2010)

*Carnage Vs Sarick*

"Done with me?" Sarick asked confused. "I think you misunderstand" Sarick said in a mixture of arrogance and annoyance, "I decide when this duel is over!" Carnage raced towards Sarick and Sarick responded by opening fire. Carnage blocked the bullets and a smile crossed Sarick's face as he adjusted his aim and fired. The bullet lodged itself in Carnage's chest but the demented man kept running as if nothing had happened. "He is insane!" Sarick thought to himself dropping the empty magazine to the floor, "WAIT WHERE IS HIS WEAPON? WHY DIDN'T HE BLOCK?"

Carnage grabbed Sarick, before he could reload his pistol, in a bear hug. "Shit he got me" Sarick said in annoyance as the scythe suddenly lodged into his back from behind. The force of the weapon sent both men flying and they ended up pinned to a wall with the blades digging through both Sarick and Carnage and into the wall behind Carnage. "Does it hurt?" Carnage rasped a psychotic look on his face as Sarick and Carnage's blood began to pool on the floor below them.

Sarick coughed up blood into Carnage's face as he began to lose feeling in his body. Carnage however was unbothered and pushed Sarick and the scythe away. Sarick fell to the floor in a heap and Carnage grabbed him by the hair and pulled him off the scythe and to eye height. "Like I said I am done with you" Carnage said flatly before snapping Sarick's neck. Carnage tugged the rope and his scythe flew back into his hand. He draped Sarick's still body over his scythe and rested the scythe on his shoulder, "now lets get to work then shall we?" Carnage said to himself.

Carnage pulled out a small silver kit and took out a needle and stitches. Carnage began to stitch his wounds up quickly and tucked away his kit when he was done. He then quickly began examining the bodies on the ground. When he found one to his liking he picked it up and cut its neck. He drank all of the blood that poured out before tossing the body aside. Blood red energy began to swirl around Carnage as his wounds rapidly began to heal. "That ought to do for now" Carnage said darkly before setting off with Sarick's body.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 6, 2010)

*Crimson Fist Pirates vs The Crimson Kingdom Castle...T-Rex Model*

The all look up at the giant beast from their respective spots around the island, "Well shit dats one big beastie..." Fuka observes, scratching his head. 

They all pause for a moment as it takes another stomp on the town. Suddenly something triggered them all back into motion, *"Lava Geyser,"* they all watch as their captain flies through the sky and up towards the monster's head.

He slams his fist into it's head with no affect on it, *"Magma Suprise!"* suddenly a giant burst of lava shoots from his fist, forcing it back and causing it to stumble around.

With a quick spin it sends it's tail straight towards the Captain, *"Lava Dome,"* he forms a large dome of quick hardening magma around himself that protects him from the attack but still sends him flying towards the forest. 

He leaps out of the broken up defense and shouts, "LETS GO CRIMSON FIST PIRATES! WE GONA' LET THIS GIANT LIZARD GET IN OUR WAY!" he yells loud enough for the entire island to hear as he shoots himself back into the air.

*Eternal Flame Pirates vs The Lightning Rat Army*

The normal sized rats charge forward, charged full of electricity. Ritoru leaps forward to meet them and rams his fist right into one. It unleashes a small burst but Ritoru ignores it and sends it flying.

He then continues to pound through them, but the shocks start adding up, "Alright, this is getting annoying!" he says shaking off the damage and slamming his fists into the rocky ground below him.

It absorbs the rock into his arms and slams them together, "Now I can go to work..." he says grabbing hold of one of the rats, it shocks but the rocky arms neutralize it, "Lets go!" he shouts, chucking the rat into the wall and rushing forward, delivering a flurry of punches to the small animals.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Crimson Fist Pirates vs The Crimson Kingdom Castle...T-Rex Model*
> 
> The all look up at the giant beast from their respective spots around the island, "Well shit dats one big beastie..." Fuka observes, scratching his head.
> 
> ...



"OI! WATCH OUT YOU BASTARD!!!" Hachi shouts, his blades dug into the back of the T-rex's head. "Son of a bitch... I guess it wasn't such a good idea to be on the roof when this thing transformed." He grumbled. "Alright you bastard..." Hachi begins to stab his blades into the T-rex's head as he tries to get back to the top and onto some steady ground... well, more steady ground. "OI! DERRICK! I'LL MAKE AN OPENING FOR YOU!" He shouts "I see...." Joshua rubs his chin. "Well then, Everyone to me." He raises the bow of his violin. "Power Sonata..." He begins to play a tun on his violin to increase the crews power. "Now then... Sound blade!" He blasts a few quick tunes that send blades of sound into the T-rex's ankle. 

"I gotcha...." Jasmine smirks as she charges forward. "OI! EVERYONE MAKE AN OPENING!" She shouts, pulling both fists back. "BURNING HEAVENS!!!" BOOOM! both fists connect where Joshua cut the T-rex. "Alright, Here i go... Vigoroso Macinare!" He unleashes a combo of jabs and kicks on the T-rex's leg where Jasmine hit. "Damn it! you guys are making it shake up here!" Hachi growls. "Fuck it..." He pulled both blades up. "Two thousand petal barrage!" Unleashing a flurry of jabs into the stone hide he breaks a small hole and leaps into the air. "SUMMERS STORM!" A large wind slash crashes into the hole and opens it up more. "GET IN THERE DERRICK!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 6, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "OI! WATCH OUT YOU BASTARD!!!" Hachi shouts, his blades dug into the back of the T-rex's head. "Son of a bitch... I guess it wasn't such a good idea to be on the roof when this thing transformed." He grumbled. "Alright you bastard..." Hachi begins to stab his blades into the T-rex's head as he tries to get back to the top and onto some steady ground... well, more steady ground. "OI! DERRICK! I'LL MAKE AN OPENING FOR YOU!" He shouts "I see...." Joshua rubs his chin. "Well then, Everyone to me." He raises the bow of his violin. "Power Sonata..." He begins to play a tun on his violin to increase the crews power. "Now then... Sound blade!" He blasts a few quick tunes that send blades of sound into the T-rex's ankle.
> 
> "I gotcha...." Jasmine smirks as she charges forward. "OI! EVERYONE MAKE AN OPENING!" She shouts, pulling both fists back. "BURNING HEAVENS!!!" BOOOM! both fists connect where Joshua cut the T-rex. "Alright, Here i go... Vigoroso Macinare!" He unleashes a combo of jabs and kicks on the T-rex's leg where Jasmine hit. "Damn it! you guys are making it shake up here!" Hachi growls. "Fuck it..." He pulled both blades up. "Two thousand petal barrage!" Unleashing a flurry of jabs into the stone hide he breaks a small hole and leaps into the air. "SUMMERS STORM!" A large wind slash crashes into the hole and opens it up more. "GET IN THERE DERRICK!"



"Don't mind if I do!" he says slipping right through the hole his crew had created, *"Take this!"* after he enters he unleashes lava in every direction. 

Smoke and ash can be seen pouring out of every crack inside of the beast, and soon lava takes it's place, "Gota' really pour it on!" he shouts increasing his output of lava. 

"Idiots gona' cause an avalanche of lava to pour out of this thing and all over the town..." he flies above it and drops a bomb on one side, causing it to fall even more off balance.

"Time for this baby's ankle to finally go," he says throwing both his hands on the heavily damaged ankle. He leaps back as it blows to pieces.

"Crap, now it's gona' fall on the town again!" but something stops it, "Don't worry fly boy, we got dis unda control," Fuka says slipping in where the foot once connected the beast to the ground, pushing the giant castle up with all of his might, "Ey! Music boy, how bout' anotha' song!" the shark fishmen shouts, clearly sturggling, putting his mechanical arms to their max output.

"Power Sonata," after playing another tune towards the shark he slowly begins making process in tipping it over, "Der' we go!"

*"ALL OUT! PINATUBO!!!"* he shouts, pouring a mass of lava out towards every direction. It starts bursting out of the holes that it burns in the beast like a flood breaking through a dam. 

It finally can't take it anymore the castle bursts, unleashing a wave of lava that overtakes the jungle, burning it to the ground as it crashes into it. The former T-Rex beast joins the lava as it crashes into the jungle, finishing it's melting proccess as well. 

Derrick walks out of the wreckage as it burns, his unconscious little brother under his arm. As he heads back towards his crew a large man covered in bits and pieces of armor appears behind him with a blade sticking out of his glove, "I WILL NOT LET THE TRAITOROUS SON TAKE THE YOUNG PRINCE!" Hagane shouts outraged.

Derrick doesn't have enough time to react, and he's so drained he'd barely be able to do anything anyway. Suddenly the rampaging guard drops to the floor, even more blood gushing out of his body. Vanessa, the Rebel Leader, stands behind him, broadsword in hand, just delivering a final blow to his back.

"Thanks, guess it's the least you could do after I let you beat me up,"  he says with a grin, "It's the least I can do...For the great favor you've done in saving the island..."

She begins to slide off her seastone lined gautlet, "But I will not allow the Crimson Prince to live!" she shouts, ripping off the gautlet and reaching out towards Nick with her frozen hand. 

Derrick grabs her hand, releasing heat from it to counter the freezing effect, "I know you're mad, but it's not his fault," he says looking towards his brother, "It's all that man's fault...My father I guess you can call him..." he says tightening his grip on her fist.

"But don't worry," he releases his grip of her fist, "I'll be kicking his ass too, once I get around to it," he says turning around and heading back towards the crew.

Vanessa slips her gautlet back on and watches as he walks away, "Hm..."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Don't mind if I do!" he says slipping right through the hole his crew had created, *"Take this!"* after he enters he unleashes lava in every direction.
> 
> Smoke and ash can be seen pouring out of every crack inside of the beast, and soon lava takes it's place, "Gota' really pour it on!" he shouts increasing his output of lava.
> 
> ...




THUD! "Urgh...." Hachi coughs as he slowly picks himself up. "YOU BASTARDS! DID YOU FORGET I WAS UP THERE!" He shouts. "You're lucky i don't kill you Derrick. You almost killed me!" He growls and sheaths his blade. "Are you-" Jasmine starts but Hachi cuts her off. "Don't talk to me, I hate you all. Burn in hell." He walks past Derrick. "I'm going back to the ship. I'm going to take a shower." Dante rolled his eyes. "Someone's got some sand in his-" THWAM! "What did you say baka-chef!" Hachi kicks Dante and shouts at him. "Oi! Who are you calling an idiot you freakin Bird brain!" Hachi's eye twitches. "Least' i'm not spice for brains!" "SPICES SHOULDN'T BE MOCKED!" Hachi and Dante butt heads and lighting sparks between their eyes.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 6, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> THUD! "Urgh...." Hachi coughs as he slowly picks himself up. "YOU BASTARDS! DID YOU FORGET I WAS UP THERE!" He shouts. "You're lucky i don't kill you Derrick. You almost killed me!" He growls and sheaths his blade. "Are you-" Jasmine starts but Hachi cuts her off. "Don't talk to me, I hate you all. Burn in hell." He walks past Derrick. "I'm going back to the ship. I'm going to take a shower." Dante rolled his eyes. "Someone's got some sand in his-" THWAM! "What did you say baka-chef!" Hachi kicks Dante and shouts at him. "Oi! Who are you calling an idiot you freakin Bird brain!" Hachi's eye twitches. "Least' i'm not spice for brains!" "SPICES SHOULDN'T BE MOCKED!" Hachi and Dante butt heads and lighting sparks between their eyes.



Derrick takes a deep breath as if to take in all of the chaos from his crew, "Oh I've missed this," he then looks towards Fuka, "We still have a giant hole in our ship don't we..."

"Well I wudunt say huge, I'll hav er' patched up before ya know it," he says whipping out a bunch of huge boards, "Where'd he get those..." Vince asks with a sweatdrop, "Don't question it...Just leave it alone..." he says in an eerie voice.

_*Later That Day, back at the Crimson Sea Dweller*_

"Done!" he shouts looking at his finished master piece, "Jus one finishin touch..." he holds out his robot finger as it begins letting out a spray of crimson red paint. 

The newly added wood soon blends in with the rest of the ship, as if there was never a problem, "So lets head out," he says looking down at Fuka. 

"Not quite yet," a voice says from a distance, "The town really wanted to thank you all," Vanessa says coming into view.

"Well it wasn't really for the town," he says scratching his head from the railing of his ship, "It was more of a family thing, guess saving the town was a nice bonus. Anyway, we're pirates, we don't need a damn thank you. Get on everyone, we're finally leaving this damn place..." he says heading towards his room for some rest.

"Not without me," you're not. Derrick stops in his tracks, "What?" he asks turning around, but Vanessa is already on board, large bag of weapons behind her, "How? When? What?" he says, looking at her and here giant bag with confusion.

"You said you were going to beat up that father of yours, and I plan on being there and getting a few shots in myself..." she says punching her open palm.

Suddenly he feels the ship sway and head out to sea, "What the hell?" he says looking towards Jasmine, manning the helm, "She beat you up, I could help it," she says with a shrug.

"This isn't how it works! I force them to join! You don't force yourself to join! This is all wrong!" she shouts out as they sail off from the island.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 6, 2010)

*Commander Pride vs. Pirate Captain Feroy: The Conclusion!*
Feroy had gone into an attacking and unstable state with his newest attack, _Manipolazione: Earth_, which gave him power over much of the earth in the canyon. The Rookie Pirate was able to gain the upperhand in his fight against the Marine Commander, forcing him to go on the defensive for one of the few times during their battle. However, Commander Pride had become consumed by his mysterious colorful aura and is now in an unstable state as well.

Commander Pride stares down The Hoax Pirate Captain, *"You're finished..."* he points his blades at Feroy, *"Red Piercer!"* he unleashes a massive blast from each of his his blade tips that travel at high speeds straight for Feroy. *"Purple Cross,"* he then crosses his two blades and unleashes an X of purple aura that will explode on impact, *"I WILL NOT LOSE!!!"* he shouts from the sky as he floats with his yellow aura.

The Hoax Pirate Captain was preparing an attack himself. He planted both of his feet firmly on the ground and clenched his fist. The area they were in started to vibrant violently once again as stones began to levitate into the air and form into an even greater stone. Soon, the large stone became the size of giants fist. The stone then flew at Pride with top speed.

*"Teishoku Masurao!"*

*"Manipolazione: Earth!"*​
The two attacks clashed with a *BOOM!* Dust and debris scattered across the area from the two attacks. Feroy was slowly losing consciousness until he completely faded out. The ledge he was standing on was crumbling from the sheer force of the two attacks and collapsed.

Feroy was once again free-falling into the canyon, except this time, he wasn't conscience. Though, a figure leaped through the air and caught the Hoax Pirate as he was falling. The figure leapt onto a cliff and held him in their arms. Clair Toglory looked down into Feroy's face with tears falling from her eyes.

"I've got you, my son."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 7, 2010)

*Pride*

He watches through the dust as his opponent falls into the abyss below, "Damn...Get...Back...Here..." he says stumbling forward, "I'm...Not...Done...With...You..." his blue armor slowly begins to fade, his weapons vanish, and his Green Aura boost is gone as well.

His body couldn't handle maintaining such power all at once, and it's only worse that he was already beat up from the battle in the first place. He shakily stands, trying to get further towards the edge where his opponent fell off.

"Pride! Pride!" a voice shouts. Gluttony rushes towards him, "Pride! Wait, what the hell happened to you? Anyway, there's an Admiral here. If he finds us here we could be in some serious shit...We're pulling out now."

Pride just stares at him, in no condition to argue, though if he could manage the words he would. Gluttony gives him a helping shoulder, something he knows Pride can't stand but there's no time for it, they've got to get out of here.

_"Man is he gona' be pissed when he finds out those pirates got away..."_ he thinks to himself, _"Hell, with him in this shape he might not even remember..."_ he says eyeing the barely conscious Commander as they head back to their ship.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 7, 2010)

_*Eight years ago on Peach Island...*
Amelia stopped and turned back towards Rose. The girl was chasing after a red squirrel. "Rose, we have to pick these peaches for mom. What are you doing?!" 

"This dumb Squirrel stuck it's tongue out at me!!" Rose hollered back in annoyance, just barely missing the squirrel as it scampered up a tall tree. "GET OVER HERE SQUIRREL!!" 

As Rose grabbed a rock to toss at the wily squirrel, suddenly a loud and ferocious roar pierced the air from behind her. A giant black bear came crashing out of the bushes and charged at Amelia. Amelia screamed in terror, but managed to leap away to the side, barely avoiding it's sharp claws. The bear shifted it's weight around and glared hungrily at Amelia.

"ROSE GET OUT OF HERE!!!" Amelia cried from one knee. 

"I AIN'T LEAVIN YA SIS!!!" Rose yelled back. She looked at the rock in her hand and quickly spun her arm around like a softball pitcher, throwing the rock at the bear with all her might. The rock bounced off the side of the bear's head just before it made another move on Amelia. The bear roared in annoyance and spun around on Rose. 

"Rosey what are you doing?! RUN!!" 

Rose laughed boldly however and crossed her arms in a defiant pose at the feral beast. "I ain't scared of you, big 'ole bear! I'm gonna wallop ya!" 

The bear charged at Rose full force like a freight train, but Rose stood her ground and grinned from ear to ear. She waited until the bear was almost right on top of her, before suddenly leaping upwards and grabbing an overhanging tree branch. The bear missed her by mere inches but couldn't brake as it ran headfirst into the tall oak tree. *BLAM!* The tree trembled violently as the bear rebounded away and landed on its side. From atop the tree branch, Rose spun around and wriggled her behind at the bear. "Nyanyanyanyanya! Too slow, too slow!" she exclaimed tauntingly, and stuck her tongue out at the monstrous creature. 

"DON'T MAKE IT ANGRY!!" Amelia cried. 

Right on cue the bear scampered back to it's feet and headbutted the tree, this time by choice. The center of the tree trunk caved in, causing the tree to overturn. Rose lost her balance and tumbled over headfirst...right over the bears humongous jaws. The bear roared triumphantly and clamped it's jaws down on what should have been Rose's head, but instead bit down on nothing but air. 

"You girls are always getting into trouble..." a calm voice declared. An old woman wearing a loose fitting tunic with khaki trousers and sandals, held Rose tightly by her right ankle. Her shoulder length hair was snow white and she wore gold bifocals over the bridge of her nose. Rose's head dangled just inches over the bear. She looked at the woman with surprise, then smiled at her. 

"Hiya Josey!" she exclaimed brightly. 

*Josianne Hawkins "Josey of the Crimson Rain"
Old friend of Archer Armstrong
Rose and Amelia's Instructor *

The bear growled with outrage at having its meal denied a third time and turned it's sights on the old woman. Josianne immediately locked eyes with the feral creature. Suddenly a steely eyed focus ignited in her stare. *"Skoot you old bear!"* she demanded in a voice of power. The bear winced in pain as if some invisible force had struck it head on, and it quickly turned tail and ran off back into the forest. Rose thumbed her nose at the retreating bear with a chuckle. "You better run, hihihihihihihi!" Without warning, Josianne let go of Rose and the girl faceplanted into the dirt. "OUCH! That wasn't funny Josey!" Rose cried. 

"Oh I thought it was..." Josianne retorted with a chuckle. 

Amelia ran towards Rose and helped her younger sister back to her feet. She quickly bowed towards Josanne with respect. "Sensei, thanks for saving us!" 

Josianne shrugged as if it was nothing, "I was in the area. C'mon let's go you two!" As Josianne headed off down the path, Rose ran up beside her. 

"Hey can you teach me that super awesome magic stare!" she asked eagerly. 

"It's not magic." 

"I don't care what it is! I wanna learn it!" 

"You don't have what it takes sweet pea!" 

"HA! WE'LL SEE!! AND DON'T CALL ME SWEET PEA!"_

"Okay sweet pea..." 

_*Right here right now...*_
Rose's eyes fluttered open. She was surprised to find herself in bed. The last thing she remembered was everything going dark after making that super duper bubble. It was dark within the cabin and everything was overturned for some reason. 

"What happened?" she mumbled.


----------



## Pyro (Aug 7, 2010)

_*With the revolutionaries*_


Gritt, Sawyer, and Dr. Morris all looked a little worse for the wear as they continued to face down their mehanical foe. One of Sawyer's cannons were destroyed, Gritt's left arm hung limp against his side, and Morris had a large hole the size of a baseball where his liver used to be.

_"Come here... the machine is damaged... only at 35% capacity now." _Morris weakly said to his fellow revolutionaries. Slowly, Gritt and Sawyer came over to him only to recieve a puncture and injection into each of their arms. _"Polyurathane adrenline compound. Will increase pain resistance and strength by a factor of 3." _He managed to spit out, coughing up blood in the process.
*
"Ey buddy, you just hold on there aight? We're gonna finish this thing up real quick and getcha back to the ship. We'll let that pirate doctor fixya up." *Sawyer said to his bleeding friend.

"If you two would excuse me, I believe that this machine dislikes our presence at the moment. It appears to be charging up for another shot." Gritt said.

*"Aint gonna let that happn. Guess we gotta do sumtin eh?" *Sawyer responded.

The pacifista was indeed gaining power once again and the two could see as energy was building up in his mouth. Quickly, Gritt ran up behind the imposter shichibuki and gave two sharp kicks to the back of the machine's knees. The robot was brought down to his knees, but was still charging. However, right before the shot was fired, Sawyer hefted his last cannon to his shoulder and fired sending the ball screaming straight into the pacifista's mouth. As the ball was lodged into the target, the pressure and energy built and built until the entire machine exploded with bits of flying metal everywhere.

*"That's howya do it."* Sawyer said with a grin on his face looking back at his downed doctor to see if the man had seen his impressive shot. He hadn't. Sawyer had been fighing this war with the marines for a long time, and had seen countless dead bodies. The easiest way to tell if they were dead was not their heartbeat or pulse or anything, it was the eyes. It was as if they were looking, but not seeing anything. Dr. Morris was gone. Gritt was already there. Head down, eyes closed. His friend's dead body in his arms. 

"He just bled out. Nothing we could do. We need to get Drake, and get out of here." He said to Sawyer. 

All of a sudden, there was a loud explosion. Sawyer and Gritt both looked over to where the base of Naibunes Boulevard was. Where Drake was supposed to be. Then they saw it. A creeping darkness. It effected the canyon walls, it effected the base itself, it effected everything it touched. And everything those things touched as well. Everything was decaying.

*"This aint good. Drake's going all out against someone. We can't be here. We're all gonna get caught in it." *Sawyer exclaimed. 

Together, the two remaining revolutionaries gathered up their dead friend and hopped back on board the ship that they had used to get to the island in the first place as they watched darkness slowly try to take over the entire landscape.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 7, 2010)

*Naibunes Boulevard*
Clair Toglory marveled at the sight of her soon for a moment. The last time she had seen him in person was when he was born into this world. It'd been twenty-one years. A faint smile came across the Mother's face as she looked down at him. 

"I'm.....so sorry Feroy." She whispered to her son. Clair held her hand against his face and then pulled him in for a hug. "I wish we could have more time together, just to catch up and conversate for a bit, but I have duties to the Revolutionary army and I'm sure you have your own adventure to tend to." The Revolutionary said to her unconscious son. She didn't know whether or not he could hear her, but she left it with an, "I love you."

Suddenly, Clair noticed that the ground and the very walls of Naibunes Boulevard were beginning to turn black and crumble. She knew very well what was going on. "Drake....." She said in a low voice. Clair suddenly picked Feroy up into her arms and started racing up the canyon with unparalleled agility. "We've got to get out of her quick!" 

Clair spotted the rest of the Hoax Pirates, or who she thought were the Hoax Pirates. She approached Kaimetsu, "Are you apart of the Hoax Pirates?" Clair asked the samurai.

"Unfortunately." Kaimetsu answered.

Clair raised a brow at the swordsman. She reframed herself from attacking the man for blantantly disrespecting his own crew along with her son as the Captain.

"All of you, let's go! This place isn't safe to be!" Clair said to the other Hoax Pirates as they raced to get on _The Apate._


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 7, 2010)

The Creed Pirates are still screaming for their lives as the ship is now coming to close to the sea. From where They are, crashing into the ocean would destroy their ship. ?We?re all going to die!? Lance screams, holding on to whatever he can grab. *?NO WE AREN?T!?* Marvin shouts to Lance. *?FOR WE?RE THE CREED PIRATES AND WE?LL HOLD ONTO THIS CREED!?* Ursla shakes her head. She is trying to Remain calm, but with the ship inching towards the sea incredibly fast, she is having Trouble with that. ?What do you suggest we do then, oh great captain?? She says sarcastically.

?Open the sails!? He shouts. Kenki nods and transforms into his animal mode, flying up to fly the sails. Marvin grins; it is good to have another Zoan on the crew, besides himself. The Sails fly open, and a great wind makes it glide down to the sea below gently. Marvin scratches his head. He wasn?t expecting things to go quickly. ?Wow, I was pretty sure we were going to die!?

He Looks to see Ursla sweating. ?I only helped because I don?t want to die.? She mutters. That is when Marvin understands. Ursla had used her Devil Fruit to make the winds push the Sail forward. It didn?t look like Much, but it apparently took a strain on Ursla. Marvin turns to the rest of the crew, ?What are you guys doing? Help her, she is a Creed, remember?? 

Lance shrugs and walks over to help the masseuse. ?You might want to take a look at this Marvin?? Risa mutters. ?Huh?? He says and then he curses. The marine battleship, once in top condition, is falling apart. Even though they?re sailing gently, more water is pouring into the ship. Soon it will be completely submerged in sea water. Marvin looks up ahead and says, ?We need to get to an island and fast!?

Luckily for them, there is an island up ahead. 

​
Marvin Frowns, as he notices the water become not Brown, but pitch black, like ink. He is worried of what lurks below, but not so, when animals start to come to the surface. First it is fish, then sharks. They drift by the remains of what appears to be an octopus and finally, a sea king. He then realizes that this water is polluted, dirty in the most exaggerated sense. Bubbles start to pop around the ship and that is when he notices.

The battleship is being torn to pieces by the pollution. ?Just what the heck Is this place?? Marvin mutters, his arms crossed. That?s when a wave of pollution rises and consumes the ship, submerging them in its dark dankness. They?re however close to the shore and the ship is merely push into the island?s rocky shores. The battleship slams into it and wood goes flying everywhere. Marvin and the rest of the Creeds fly on to a giant rock.

Marvin shakes his head and stands up. He looks to see the other Creeds clothes are covered in the dark water. The acidic water is biting it away too, causing the wet areas to crumple. Shaking his head, he walks over to help the others to their feet?


----------



## Pyro (Aug 7, 2010)

*Drake vs Lekein*

Lekein watched as darkness began to creep out of Drake's aura. Rocks cracked, grass died, everything corroded. Lekein slightly levitated as the wave crossed past him. The wave went up and over everything touching the ground. Lekein watched as the building behind Drake began to crumple and fall. However even the falling pieces of this building contained the wave and everything they hit would begin to wither at die as well. A pillar of the house then fell upon Lekein and crushed right where he was standing. A stream of air resembling smoke came through from the bottom of the pillar and reformed into the shape of the Admiral there. 

Drake was astonished to find that not only did the pillar not seem to harm his opponent, but the admiral had escaped the wave of corrosion as well.

"A Logia eh?" he said to himself as he began to sweat slightly. However, Drake knew that he did have a weapon specifically designed to take down this kind of opponent. Drake looked down at the tip of his sword. It was an area that was slightly discolored. There he was able to se the seastone infused steel that would even be able to cut through these Logia. 

With as burst of speed, Drake rushed at Lekein with a quick stab of his sword. Lekein dodged to the right but looked down to see that he had recieved a cut from the blade. 

_"I see that you have aquired seastone. I'm afraid it will be of any consequental value against me." _Lekein said as he began to levitate into the air. After he got high enough, he stretched his hand forth. Slowly, the oxygen from the air around Drake began to be sucked away as Lekein called it. Drake slowly began to realize it as his eyesight began to darken at the edges. He slowly dropped his sword as he slipped into unconsiousness. 

Lekein, after picking up the unconsious Drake, flew high into the air. As he felt the swirling air that was lifting him, Lekein looked over to see the Hoax Pirates leaving on their boat. However, they were not his objectives and thus he continued onward. Back towards Mariejoles.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 8, 2010)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
It was evening and the moon was full, bathing the great snow covered forest of Treebeard Island in a silver light. Zell and Bonnie drifted among the revolutionary soldiers who huddled around campfires outside of their tents. It had taken them both an hour to find the rebels camp which was located deep within the forest. They both wore cloaks and local garb to better fit in with the soldiers. 

"I feel like a two bit viking warrior princess..." Bonnie grumbled in a low voice, feeling uncomfortable in the brown leather pants, and the thick vest over which she wore an iron breastplate. It felt stifling to her and she'd far rather have her neat and crisp suit on. She reflexively reached for a silver flask of whiskey hidden within her vest, but hesitated as Zell eyed her. Old stone face Arkins had forbade her from drinking alcohol. 

"You don't mind do you?" she asked. 

"I'm not a tightass like Arkins. Just keep on your toes," Zell responded with a chuckle. 

Bonnie sighed with relief. Her body had been craving the delicious alcohol since her time in the brig. She was just starting to feel sick and get the shakes in fact. As Bonnie uncapped the flask suddenly the sound of a thunderous trumpet boomed through the camp. Bonnie and Zell froze as all the soldiers stood up at attention. A tall man with spiky blond hair, clad in crimson clothes and armor, walked towards the center of the camp. Beside him strode a woman, almost as tall as the man, and with flaming red hair. She carried over a dozen vicious spears strapped to her back. 

"Geez take a look at that heffer," Bonnie muttered, as she looked the viking chick up and down. She recognized her as Astrid, one of the royal bodyguards and the king's niece. The blond guy was Spade, a notorious Revolutionary Commander. 

Spade raised a man sized halberd over his head. "I just spoke with Shiva herself, and she's given us the okay to drive the Marines off of this island. By the end of this night this island will be free of the cruelty of the World Government!" he declared proudly. All the soldiers in camp roared simultaneously in cheer, and clashed their weapons violently against their shields. Astrid looked at him proudly and beat her fist against her chest with a powerful roar. 

Spade's red eyes glimmered with chaos. A feral growl, of something not Human, rumbled from deep within his throat. "For justice, for the future...we kill them all!" 

As all the soldiers began to rally together, Zell grabbed Bonnie by the arm and ushered her away. "Let's get movin..." he whispered. They both quickly moved off to the edge of the camp to slip away undetected, but two powerful hands grabbed them from behind. Zell and Bonnie spun around to face a mountain of a man clad in full chain mail. 

"Oi! You two aren't gonna hide in the back. Get to the front, let's go!" he grunted. Zell and Bonnie exchanged awkward glances. "You got it bro! Can't wait to slice and dice me some Marines!" Bonnie told the man in a chipper voice, maybe a bit too chipper. Meanwhile her body screamed for more whiskey.  

Within a minute, 200 revolutionaries poured out of the camp under the moonlight. Headed straight for the *Dark Justice*. 

_Aboard the *Dark Justice.*.._
Arkins and Zagrov sat in Arkins office, playing the hastily made den den mushi transmission, which the communications room had just received less then a minute ago...

*"200 mean and nasty warriors comin your way mates," *the hushed voice of Zell declared. *"We should be in attack range in about an hour..."* 

The recording abruptly cut off. Arkins stared at Zagrov with a calm expression. "Checkmate," he said with a grin. "Everything is happening as it should, Devon's screw up notwithstanding. You stay here and handle the revolutionaries. Leave Spade alive. He may have valuable intel on the whereabouts of Shiva...kill the rest of the vermin."

Arkins stood up and grabbed the gunblade mounted on the wall behind his chair. "I will infiltrate the castle and personally handle the King while Kashu cleans up the rest. We will make it look as if the revolutionaries assassinated the royal family, but that we thankfully managed to save the royal princess from harm. She will be far more easy for the World Government to deal with." 

"Another victory for Absolute Justice..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 8, 2010)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
The old warrior Grimbold laughed as he sat back down on a bench, huffing and puffing. He looked up at Devon who was tied to a chair in the corner. Blood seeped out of the right side of Devon's face along with a multitude of bruises.  "Well my little shitkicker, you certainly can take a beatin eh!" 

The old warrior had tried to bludgeon the truth out of Devon, but somehow the Marine rookie had held firm. Perhaps it was the knowledge of what Arkins would to him that kept his mouth shut. Or maybe Devon really was just that stupid. Grimbold sighed as he got back to his feet and rubbed his aching back. 

"Twenty years ago I was the strongest warrior in the kingdom, but now I'm just a tired old man. I don't feel like prolonging this nonsense any longer!" Grimbold removed a serrated dagger from his thick leather belt and walked towards Devon. "The King gave me permission to send you to hell, if you weren't cooperative," he said as he loomed over Devon.

Grimbold raised the dagger over Devon's head and thrust it downward, but instead of putting Devon out of his misery, he sliced the Marine's bindings in half. Grimbold spat on the floor and walked towards the two heavy mattocks he had propped against a nearby wall. He grabbed the mattocks with his meaty hands and gestured towards the spear laying over by a row of weapons. 

"I'll let you face your death like a man...and maybe, just maybe, if you die honorably, you will be permitted to enter through the gates of Valhalla!"  he declared.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 8, 2010)

*With Richie Roseo...*
"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! BEHOLD MY SECOND VICTORY!!!" 

Richie laughed loudly and shook his fists in unadulterated triumph. Laid out on the ground in front of him were the three unconscious bodies of the scavengers who had tried to jack his Spider Walker and boat. "Take that you scavenging mooks!" 

Jimbo and Hannah, the two children whom Richie had given his boat to, looked at him in amazement. "Wow that was amazing!" Jimbo declared in awe. "You built all those weapons yourself?" 

Richie nodded but shrugged it off. He had to look cool for the kids. "Eh I'm a super genius, so it comes with the territory!"  

"Singed won't be happy though..." Hannah chimed in nervously. 

"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! I plan on visiting this Singed guy very shortly and then bustin on out of this damned Sea King!"  He looked into Richie and Hannah's eyes and grinned at them. "You can come with me if you want. See the sun again, wouldn't that be awesome?" 

"But nobody can escape the Gog!" Jimbo responded with a frown. "A lot of guys have tried but everyone's failed...died even!" 

"Well I ain't nobody!" Richie retorted without hesitation. 

Suddenly the cavernous area of the stomach they were in began to tremble violently. "UH OH!" Jimbo cried. "SOMETHING'S COMIN!!" 

Richie looked around nervously as everything began to shake. "Hey what's goin on!? *What's* coming?!"

"SHIP!!!" Hannah screamed.

Richie snapped his head up as a huge ship flew out of an opening high up in the stomach, riding atop a wave of intense wind, water, and debris. Richie's eyes bugged out in horror as the ship was about to collide with them...

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!! WE'RE GONNA DIE!!!!!"  Just before the ship landed Richie instinctively slammed his fist over a green button on the left armrest of his Spider Walker. 

*BABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!*


----------



## Noitora (Aug 8, 2010)

*Creed Pirates - Arc 2: Post I
Rumboar Island*
*
Introduction: Ushi works quietly within the factory centre….
*
  Deep within the factories massive halls, the sounds of machinery constantly sound along with the heavy smoke that fill most of the island. Everyone is hard at work, the clanging of metal from constructions and chains being a usual tune to the young boys own work. Sitting upon a small chair a desk a small boy sits, his eyes watery and overall cow coloured clothes covered in oil and soot. The occasional sniff escapes him as he draws the designs of various machines at great speeds and details as if he was colouring in a simple picture. 

*“This… isn’t what I promised…”* He whispers quietly to himself, a wave of fear flushing over him at the thought of someone hearing his whimper. The boy quickly rubs water from his eyes and climbs off his small chair to begin his building from his designs. A few tears trickle down his cheek as he takes up his hammer and begins his creation, working as hard as possible…


----------



## Ice Dragon (Aug 8, 2010)

*Sherapin Shores with Raz-The End of the End
*
"Kill me?" Jergon said, "That is a very bold statement." The large man said as he picked up the iron rod. Raz smiled, the fight was finally getting serious. Raz ran forward but Jergon was ready for him, he performed a series of thrust attacks, Raz quickly realized that he wouldn't be able to defend against all of the attacks. He jumped into the air but Jergon was ready for him, he swated Raz out of the air sending him flying into a wall completely destroying it. The men cheered for Jergon, he didn't allow Raz to get up he brought down the heavy rod onto the pile of rubble that lay atop Raz. A lot of the stone and rubble was completely destroyed and Raz lay there with the pole ontop him. There was silence as the men waited to see if he would get back up. 

"Ah gave him all ah had," Jergon thought to himself, suddenly the silence was broken by a sound coming from the rubble, it sounded like coughing at first but it quickly turned into laughter. Raz pushed himself to his feet with blood trickling out his mouth and a few other cuts. That last attack had produced on his body. The hammering of the already hard rocks with the force of the rod had busted Raz up, but this was what he was waiting for. "NOW I'M HAVING FUN!" Raz shouted out startling a few of the marines. He ran towards Jergon like a crazed lunatic. His lust and enjoyment for the fight had taken him over, Jergon spun around to get some additional momentum for his next attack, Raz didn't miss a step though he continued to close the distance between himself and his target. The iron pole moved through the air with a menacing sound and Jergon smiled. "You are gone!" Jergon said he completed the swing.

There was a loud sound followed by gasps by the onlooking marines, the attack struck Raz but nothing happened. He stood there in his hybrid form with a menacing smile on his face. The pole had connected with his thick armored dinosaur hide. He pushed it of and began to walk toward Jergon, who pulled the rod back in and prepared to attack again. He swung with all his might but this time the attack was intercepted by Raz's tail the force of the attack knocking the pole out of his hand. It was already too late, Raz was too close to Jergon, his weapon was useless at this range anyway. He ran toward Raz howling at the top of his voice but it was over quickly. Raz punched the man with a spiked hand in his midsection forcing a halt. Jergon coughed up blood splattering Raz's face with thick crimson liquid "I'm sorry boys, I'm sorry I couldn't protect you". He staggered back and Raz spun around and his humongous tail connected with Jergon first impaling him and then sent him flying though the air much like Jergon had done before. Raz walked over to where Jergon lay in a heap with rocks strewn all over him and lifted him up by the front of his jacket and threw him into the air. Raz jumped up and spun and spiked clubbed tail connected with Jergon again with a sickening sound sending him toward the ground where he landed in a heap. Raz landed on top him with a sickening crunch and squishing noise.

"It was fun until the very end." Raz said with a smile he looked down at Jergon under his feet and looked into the man's dead eyes. The group of marines turned to run but something huge dropped out of the air and landed in front of them cutting off their escape. "You aren't going anywhere,you are going to fight with me!" he said *"DINO RAMPAGE!!!"* he shouted as he transformed completely into a dinosaur. He mowed them down stepping on men and snapping at them cutting them in half, some tried to run only to be squished by his tail and under his feet. In the few seconds he was in his full dinosaur form he had wrecked the entire front wall and a large part of the marine base. He reverted to his human form when everyone was dead and looked around at his handy work. He was covered in blood and smiled ear to ear, "That was fun, it was a good idea to come here." he said as he walked off to look for Ravia and the others.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Aug 8, 2010)

*Rumboar Island with Lance-Where am I? What's all this smog? I must be in LA*

Lance looked around at the island and his clothes he could barely breathe properly. "I can't believe you destroyed a brand new marine ship!" Lance said his clothes where tattered in several areas from the acidic water then it suddenly struck him *"MY LOOT!!!"* he shouted in agony and dropped to his knees. "It's gone, it's all gone he said shaking his head. "I have to get it back." he said in a more serious voice getting to his feet. "I don't think it's a good idea to go swimming in water capable of destroying your clothes" Risa said to him and he knew she was right. "IT'S YOUR FAULT!!!!!" he shouted as he turned to Marvin but then he stopped suddenly and seemingly calmed down. "You know what, I'm just going to have to stick around with you until such time that I have been paid back in full for the ship and the content of my bag." Lance said with a smile

He turned around and looked at where they were. They all got off the rock and onto the rocky shore of the island without any more water getting onto them. Lance sat down and leaned up on a rock "What are you doing?" Marvin asked him. "I'm going to scout the area, but since no one ever catches my body and I would probably die if I hit my head on one of these rocks. I think I'll take the care of my body into my own hands this time" Lance says there is a white flash and he his standing in the middle of a desert. "Still in a desert" Lance said to himself mentally recording his position. "Shift" he said softly and put himself completely into the earthly realm. "Stay here, I'll be back in no time. I'm going to see what the hell is going on with this island." Lance said floating off into the air. 

He flew strait upward for a decent amout of time but the smog and pollution got thicker then began to thin out. He floated above a humongous cloud of thick black smog in every direction he could see. He plunged back into the smoke and began to fly around, there was nothing much on the Island. Just a humongous factory compound surrounded by a town. From the looks of it the people in the town wasn't doing that great. It looked like a ghetto of sorts but Lance couldn't be sure this was the case until he had a better look. He quickly flew through the town there were a few screams here and there when he startled people. He saw the logo of the world government painted proudly on the side of the factory. "This isn't good, the world government runs this island" just then he heard something "Hey you, what are you doing here? That woman wasn't lying after all" he looked down to see a small squad of marines. They all wore protective suits so that they didn't have to breathe in the toxins in the air. "Today must be my lucky day," Lance said softly to himself. He landed right in front of the group and men. "1, 2, 3, 4 and 5" Lance said he phased into the ground as the marines shouted and readied their weapons.

They had not been trained to fight someone like Lance though. He popped up behind them with his astral guns in hands and killed three of them before the others turned to see their comrades lying motionless on the ground. He flew strait up and landed behind the others and picked them off easily. He floated down to where the marines lay dead for all intents and purposes and began to undress them. The suits were simple and the most important part seemed to be the machines that allowed them to breath clean air. He used one of the uniforms and threw the others inside it using it as a sack of sorts he lifted off the ground fully materialized, that was the only way he could hold the uniforms. 

*BANG*

There was a gunshot and the bullet passed strait through his shoulder and Lance howled in pain he almost dropped the uniforms but he grabbed it with his other hand. He floated off into the smog clutching his shoulder. When he was in this form and his spirit was damaged it was like his body got damaged. The only way to heal injuries when he was in his astral form would be to get back into his body. "I got careless," and flew off toward where the others are. 

"What the hell was that I shot? It didn't feel like a person." Jack said aloud "No matter they won't be leaving the island alive. We are the only way off the island." he said as he turned around to report the happenings to his boss.

Lance landed and dropped the special marine uniforms and breathing apparatus next to his body. "Put those on, they will protect you from the pollution in the air. I stole them off some marines that won't be needing them anymore" Lance said. He floated over to his body and lay down in it. He cried out as the pain realized itself in his real body. He clutched his shoulder and began to pant. There was no wound on his body but it felt like there was. His arm hung limp and would be like that for a little while until his body and soul realigned themselves. "I got shot, I'll be fine in a few hours though. I'll just be in pain all the way until the end of it." he said sweat already pouring down his face. "This island is a WG island and is crawling with Marines. We will need to be careful here." he said just before he passed out from the intense pain of his body and soul trying to synchronize.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 8, 2010)

*Two years ago in Mariejois…*_
It was midnight as Arkins crept along the ledge of the twenty story residential building. He moved as silent as a wraith in the mist, slowly but surely making his way to the bedroom window of Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens posh apartment. As Arkins reached the large and ornate window, he darted his head in and out in a flash. All he needed was a second to see Clemens sitting at the edge of a king sized bed, with her back to the window. He slowly drew the crimson katana from the scabbard strapped to his back. The steel of the sword glinted like silver fire as he readied himself and counted down. Three…two…one…

Arkins crashed through the window like a rocket and rolled towards Clemens with blinding speed, flipping over the bed in one smooth movement. He swung the katana at her neck. A sure kill shot. However, as he felt the blade slice through her neck, Arkins immediately could tell there was something wrong. There was no resistance, it was as if he was just slicing through nothing but air. Suddenly Clemens body rippled like a reflection that a person sees of themselves in a lake or pool. Arkins quickly tried to move away but froze as he felt the cold steel of a dagger press up against his neck.

Clemens face appeared next to his own. “You failed…again,” she whispered into his ear. “Should I just kill you now and promote a new assistant?”   

“I’m getting closer,” Arkins replied. Which was true. Only a couple of months ago he wouldn’t have made it as far as the window ledge. 

"Do you fear me?" Clemens asked. "You're not even trembling." 

"I fear no man or woman that walks this earth," Arkins replied coolly. This was also true. 

Clemens spun Arkins around, as always surprising him with her unsuspecting physical strength, and slammed him down onto the bed. She cast aside the dagger in her grip and loomed over him. 

“So young and naive…” Clemens said with a Cheshire cat grin. _

*Right here right now…*
Arkins walked past the rear gate of the Royal castle. He wore a black cloak which wreathed his entire face in shadow. Behind him lay twelve royal guards, each one with a slit throat. They had the horrified looks of one's who had no idea just who or what had killed them. Arkins looked up at the many levels of the towering castle and pinpointed where the King’s quarters were. 

“Very close…” he mumbled, before melting into the shadows nearby.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Aug 8, 2010)

*Aboard The Dagger with Ixian-The falling Dagger...again...*

When The Dagger touched down successfully there was a lot of cheers by the crew members that was up on the deck Ixian included, "Too bad Rose wasn't up to see this," Ixian said she frowned at herself for wrecking the mood as the celebrations stopped. They go moving to away from the red line and into the grand line. Ixian hung out on deck with the others. The weather in the grand line was every bit as strange as she had heard. Even few minutes it would switch around. They entered what seemed to be a storm and the ship began to toss up and down. She and the others scrambled about the deck trying to secure anything that needed to be secured. "I'm going below to see if Rose is OK!" Ixian shouted. 

As soon as she walked down the steps to get below the entire ship lurched upward reacted by shifting her weight so that she was able to brace herself from slamming into the roof. Suddenly the ship felt like it was falling and it was falling fast. She tried to crawl toward the room where Rose was but she didn't make it before the ship slammed down to where ever it was falling to. She had slammed her head on the ground this time and there was a lump rising where head had met wood. She pushed herself to her feet and pushed the door in. "Roseeeeee, are you awake?" Ixian asked rubbing her head. It was pitch black she couldn't see anything.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 8, 2010)

*The Dagger...*
Rose sat up bolt right in bed and yawned.  It was dark outside the porthole so she assumed it must be evening. "Boy I must've been out for a long time!" she declared. Suddenly the door slammed open and someone stepped in. 

"Roseeeeee, are you awake?"

"Huh? Ixian? Is that you?" Rose asked. She bounded out of bed and walked towards the girl who she could barely make out. Rose's stomach growled suddenly. 

"I'm starvin. Hey I hope you guys didn't eat dinner without me! Why is it so dark anyways!?"  

Rose looked around at the state of the cabin and shook her head with disapproval as she almost tripped over all the junk strewn across the floor. As the captain it was her job to make sure everyone cleaned up after themselves. Which was ironic since she was the messiest person the ship. 

Meanwhile up on deck Amelia groaned as she laid under a pile of crates and wooden planks. Every bone in her body ached. She tried to recall what happened, but it all occurred so quickly. First there was a storm. Amelia could feel the storm coming in her bones, but didn't have time to warn the others. Then everything had suddenly gone topsy turvy, as if they had been swallowed up by total darkness. Amelia had hit her head hard and blacked out almost immediately after that.

She kicked pushed a crate off of her body and slowly sat up. "Is everyone alright!?" she cried. Her eyes widened however as she looked upwards at the environment they were now in. It wasn't the sky that was for sure. They had somehow ended up in a humongous space, almost like a giant Subterranean cavern. Only this was no cavern, Amelia quickly realized. 

_With Richie..._
Richie opened his eyes to total darkness. He quickly pressed a button on the armrest of his Spider Walker, and two bright headlights flickered on over his chair. The illumination revealed the terrified faces of Jimbo and Hannah who huddled beside him. They were encased in a small steel dome. 

"You...you saved us from being crushed by that ship!" Jimbo stuttered nervously.

"I did?!" Richie asked in disbelief. Truthfully he had just reacted on instinct when he saw that big ass ship barreling at them. "That's right...I DID!" Richie realized. 

"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!" Richie laughed. "Behold my third victory!" 

Suddenly the steel dome came apart and a piece hit Richie over the head.  

"MY HEAD!!"  Richie whimpered loudly. 

Richie looked up and saw that they were laying right in front of the prow of the ship, almost inches from it in fact. He guessed that his _Richie  Dome of Super Awesome Protection_ (no one else apparently liked the name but him) had somehow stopped the ship in it's tracks. It was made to bear the brunt of giant Yagara Bulls after all.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Aug 8, 2010)

_*Kenki Yuu* - The Creed Pirates_

Breathing was hard in this area, no doubt that it was the large factory on this island's fault. His guns were wet, but the acid didn't get through, but he still needed them to dry. Lance, the thief who helped them escape was going for a trip into town with his Devil Fruit ability. "It'll be best if we stay here just like Lance said, it doesn't seem like anything can hurt him, so we don't need to worry." Yuu said right after the thief went flying up into the air. Yuu walked over to a big rock and sat down leaning into it to rest until the man returned from his scouting. Tirst and hunger made Yuu's stomach roar in anger. "Maybe Lance found a restaurant where we can eat or something...". It took some time, but eventually they could see Lance arriving with some kind of equipment which would protect us from the gas on the island. 

Yuu jumped backwards and hit his head in the rock when he heard Lance scream, it was so quiet before and such a loud noise scared him. Shrugging off the injury on his head, he looked over towards Lance who said he had been shot and the place was filled with marines. Lance passed out, and Yuu got up and ran towards him, picking him up, moving him behind the rocks. "He seems to be alright, there's no gunshot, and he even said it himself, so..." A couple of second with complete silence, before the rumbling sound from Yuu's stomach was heard. "I'm starving, so if we just lay low, there got to be something eatable in town." Yuu put the mask onto Lance's face. "Shall we stay here until he wakes up, or do we move out with one of us staying behind? If we are moving, we got to very careful, those lousy marines shouldn't be able to hit Lance once with their guns. There are probably a couple of strong guys who are protecting this place."


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 8, 2010)

Marvin doesn’t Realize that his own breathing had become ragged and difficult, until Lance showed up with the suits. He feels that his lungs have become heavy, feeling like Stones in his body. His movements also have become sluggish, for when he kicks, it is Slow. Marvin frowns. He then realizes it must be the smoke. Smoke meant a factory… He turns to Lance, “I don’t need a suit…” He says, Barely able to get the words out. 

Lance then fell to the ground. Marvin shook his head. “All of you put the suits on…” Risa, Ursla, and Yuu do as so, slipping into their suits, the little rags of clothing they already had made it easier to slip into the suits. When Risa was in her suit, he turns to Marvin and says, “What about you kid?” Marvin shrugs. “I don’t… I don’t need it.”

“W-what? You’re already having trouble breathing, kid! Do you want to die?” Marvin glares at Risa, a look that means shut up, since he finds it hard to talk. He Doesn’t want to waste his limited clean air anymore then he already has. He Looks to see that Yuu has put Lance into a suit as well. Marvin Nods to him.

"Shall we stay here until he wakes up, or do we move out with one of us staying behind? If we are moving, we got to very careful, those lousy marines shouldn't be able to hit Lance once with their guns. There are probably a couple of strong guys who are protecting this place."

He takes several breathe and then says, “Me and Risa are going into town. We’ll bring back food if you guys need it.” Ursla shakes her head. “You heard him didn’t you? The World Government owns this island!” Marvin shrugs, finding the strength to do somehow. “I’m not scared of the World Government. I want to go see if there is anybody strong in town…” 

“Since Risa is the First Mate, she’ll come with me and you guys can watch over Lance.” Ursla just sits down and shakes her head, muttering something about stupidity. Marvin has already began walking towards the center of the island. He doesn’t even wait for Risa. Risa shakes her head, and chases after him with her swords shaking as she ran.

The Factory-

Tired. He was tired. While the others worked on preparing and packaging goods for the Government, one had slumped over. He could barely breathe with all of this smoke. He knew what happened to those who stopped working. He knew, but he didn’t care anymore. His body was starting to shut down from all of this work. The Slave gets up and drags himself toward the exit. He just wants to leave. See his family once more… 

Just as he touches the door, he is kicked in the side by a powerful foot. He coughs up blood and rolls over. He sees that Man. The man in charge of The Factory, Kaion… He tries to get up and run, but his body doesn’t respond and a foot has already pinned him to the ground. Kaion grins, his sharp teeth spreading into a face of menace. 

_“Where do you think you are going?”_ He asks simply, staring down at the Slave. The Slave says something. Kaion cannot hear him though. So he asks him to speak up. _“What did you say?” _

_“I want to see my family…” _

Kaion frowns and then he grins once more. Then he starts to laugh. *“HAHAHAHAHA~” *His voice echoes through the Factory, however, the slaves, like drones continue to do their jobs, ignorant of what was going on. _“Baka, your family is already dead. They were killed when you were brought to this island!”_

The man’s eyes widened. _“T-that’s a lie… The government promised…”_

Kaion’s shark teeth only stretch further. _“The government lied, kid.” _The Slave starts to scream at him. He reaches up, trying to tear into the man. Kaion lets out a laugh. His face darkens and then he reveals the spiked club he carries. _“Shut up!”_ He then rears his arm and smashes the club into the man’s face. The man screams but Kaion continues, over and over. A mixture of joyful laughs and painful screams resonate through the factory, with no one taking any notice.

Five minutes pass by and Kaion finally stands up. He is done. The Slave is done for there is nothing but a bloody mess that left. You can’t even call the remains human now. Kaion grins. This was his Factory and no one ever left. He Looks to see Ushi is still designing blueprints. Everything is going perfectly. That calls for…

*“CHERRY PIE!” *


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 8, 2010)

*Eternal Flame Pirates*

After finishing off the army of lightning rats they procceed up the large marine science building. Meanwhile, Dr. Mugoi continues his work busily when he gets another call, "Honey~" 

"What now!" he shouts into the com, "The army of rats didn't take care of the intruders, what would you like now~" he rubs his temples in annoyance, "You and the others take care of them! I can't take this crap!"

"Right away sweetie~" he takes a deep breath, "Those fools aren't of any use anyway...I'd be better off if they killed each other along with the intruders..."  

"Uh, honey~" he tabs his fingers in annoyance, "What...now..." he says, gritting his teeth, "The com is still on~" his eyes grow wide, "Right...I, I uh knew that of course...JUST TAKE CARE OF THE INTRUDERS!" he shouts, "Right away~"

As The Eternal Flame Pirates reach the first floor they arrive in a labratory like room, "What is all this stuff?" Ritoru asks looking around at the diagrams and posters of the human body's organs as well as several animal diagrams.

"Seems we have a doctor here," Azzan points out, "That is correct," a voice says, wheeling towards them in his chair, "I am Dr. Kizu," he says, spinning a scalpel in his hands, "And which one of you should I disect first?"

Azzan steps forward, "I can use my needles on him, right captain?" Ritoru shrugs, "Go for it," Azzan grins, "Then you can all go, I have some tests to run..." They all nod as they head up the stair case towards the next floor.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 9, 2010)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
As the revolutionaries attacked the *Dark Justice* head on, a black hulled stealth ship slowly made it's way towards the Marine vessel under the cover of night. She was self propelled by a silent steam powered engine. Over at the prow, Spade the revolutionary commander waited eagerly for the signal. He stared at Astrid, the King's niece. She leaned against the railing, sharpening the steel edge of one of her many spears. 

"They won't know what hit them," he told her confidently. 

"Very cunning...using the main army as a decoy while we strike the ship under the cover of darkness," Astrid replied. "Personally I'd rather just charge them head on but whatever," she added.   

"You know we'll have to remove the King after this," Spade told her seriously. "Free men shouldn't answer to Kings and Queens." 

Astrid remained silent, simply eyeing the sharp edge of her spear as it glinted under the moonlight. "I'm aware of this. You don't have to remind me," she grumbled.

Spade was about to respond, but suddenly the loud and thunderous roar of cannon fire lit up the nightsky like a fireworks display. The distant form of the _*Dark Justice*_ could be seen by the docks, exchanging cannon fire with the land based army that was trying to board. 

Spade grinned from ear to ear, "Here we go!" he growled in a feral voice.

Meanwhile over at the back of the vessel, Bonnie sat in a corner trembling violently. Her face was pale and beads of sweat rolled down her forehead. She could hear the roar of the cannons, but really couldn't give a darn. She just wanted a drink. The revolutionaries had grabbed her flask of alcohol and tossed it away when they spotted her trying to take a quick sip, saying some crap about having to keep a clear head. To make matters worse, she and Zell had gotten separated. They had grouped him in with the main army while she was put on this pleasure cruise. 

"I'm in hell...I'm in hell..." she muttered over and over again, feeling a cold sweat start to come on. One of the soldiers, some smelly Viking looking freak, rested a sympathetic hand on her shoulder. 

"Your first time in war?" he asked her. "No need to be scared!" 

Bonnie stared at this lunknut for several seconds, wondering if she should snap his neck, it would sure make her feel better. However as their ship slowly but surely crept up on the *Dark Justice* undetected, she realized that her ass was on the line here. Arkins would kill her if she fucked this up. It gave her renewed focus, and her pounding headache quickly turned to a slightly less pounding headache. 

"Get ready to board!" Spade growled from the prow, as their ship closed in beside the massive battleship. The revolutionary commander winked at Astrid before taking a giant leap onto the deck of the Marine ship. He quickly snapped the necks of two Marines near the railing and lowered a rope ladder. 

_Gotta do something, gotta do something! _

Bonnie looked around nervously and noticed a flash bomb hanging off of the smelly Viking's belt. _Jackpot!_ Bonnie snatched it off the Viking's belt. "Wow what does this do!?" she exclaimed, while pulling out the pin. 

"OI DON'T PULL THA-!!" 

*BABOOOOM!*

A brilliant flash of light exploded from the deck of the revolutionaries ship. From the *Dark Justice*, several gunners caught sight of it and sounded the close proximity alarm. 

Acrid smoke billowed across the deck of the revolutionary ship making it hard to see. The revolutionaries were in disarray. Some had managed to board the Marine vessel but most were on the floor in a disoriented state. As the smoke cleared Bonnie slowly got to her feet, only to come face to face with the towering figure of the Viking chick, Astrid. 

"Wow...you're pretty big...hehe!" Bonnie muttered. "Milk sure does body good I see!" 

"Traitorous filth!" she announced before kicking Bonnie halfway across the deck.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 9, 2010)

*
Shiva Marigold, somewhere within the New World avoiding detection of the World Government…*

  A new era was dawning, not just within the New World yet within the every blue there was. What had seemed at first like simply new pirates off to chase after the One Piece had turned into something was wonder to behold, these pirates were making such a commotion, such a change to how things worked. 

Truly, they were stirring the marines in some odd fashions, they must have been frustrating the World Government somewhat though they were a powerful group within themselves and such things as new rookies causing such mayhem would have been planned for. They were slimy; plotting bastards, every one of them was a snake. The dark haired woman let out a slight sigh at her inner annoyance of going over the unfolding situations – she could not let such things get to her when she had such an important job to do. The New World called.

  Shiva Marigold, the Queen of Heaven and Wielder of the Waves had been laying low for some time, it had not been her moment to show herself just yet, and the world knew it. Though the revolutionaries under her command were indeed moving, she had recently give permission for a good collection of them to mount an assault against a collection of marines. Spade seemed sure it was no brainer, though she had been slightly sceptical about the situation. However things never begin if one does not make the first move and sooner or later the Queen would need to take the board. Luckily for herself, the Queen and King were meld into a singular piece. 

For the moment she would continue to travel under the radar. Perhaps find her sister along the way. Who knew what that fool girl was doing now days, she was not on the island they separated on anyway. _In time_, was all that could be said on the matter.

 As the tall, blue robed woman strode forwards along a rock path in the middle of the tropical life forest, a man was not far behind her draped in a black robe with a golden trimmed collar and blade at his side. He wore a pair of dark shades with his hair tied back into a knot, along with a piece of straw between his teeth. He never spoke. 

  Shivas’ attire was her usual one, her revealing blue half-robe with her brown boots and bracers, with her lance attached over her back. Between her teeth sat a long adapted cigarette, the occasional trail of smoke slipping from her nostril. 

  The pair wandered towards a run down castle in the middle of the forest, however the sounds of life echoed from within. Upon arriving, a huge iron gate was drawn open to allow them entry, a world of men training and preparing weapons on the inside. A fortification of the revolutionary forces. One of them anyway.

  Shiva was welcomed with various honors and respectful bows as she made her way through the centre, nodding here and there or offering a lopsided grin to the ones she knew better than others. These were the men and women with the desire of a New World free from the oppression of the World Government. That future would be delivered. 

  As Shiva reached a cobblestone stair case, she motioned with her hand for the men to continue with their daily activities before sitting herself down with her legs crossed and going over a battle map with one or two of her men.
*“Big road ahead of us, don’t be slacking now.”*


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2010)

*Task Force Absolute Justice...*

"Stay inside and guard my personal cabin," Prince said in a nasally, high pitched voice. "Fuck that."

"There he is! Get 'im!"

"Please gentlemen, one at a time," Prince said, drawing his sword with a flourish. The revolutionaries were literally forced to crawl over a rising wall of their dead and dieing allies to get to the marine.

The first revolutionary to attack wielded a standard katana, which Prince promptly knocked out of his hands. The man paled and tried to pick up his weapon, but Prince skewered him before he got the chance.

As more and more revolutionaries threw themselves at him, he began to idly remember a situation much like this one all those years ago. Back then he had been...confused. Angry. Oda, he had been angry. Sometimes he wondered how he had ever chilled out.

It was a lot simpler now. He had a job to do.

"Not that I don't empathize with you guys," Prince explained as he continued to kill the fodder, "But this is no way to go about a revolution. So bloody, so violent. And revolutions barely ever work anyway." He kicked one man in the gut and brought his sword down on the man's neck as he doubled over. "Most of the time the WG is just replaced with something even worse. And besides, this little revolution is killing more people on this island than the World Government ever did."

"They treat us like dogs!" One revolutionary shouted, trying to shoot Prince from a few feet away. Prince rolled across the ground and sprang up, sending the guy flying with a well placed kick.

"Believe me, 10 years ago I'd be wangsting like a little bitch about this. And the WG isn't perfect. But a senseless, bloody revolution isn't the way out. You're only going to end up hurting the people you're trying to save."

"They would be much better off without those tyrants ruling over them!"

"maybe they would," Prince said, ducking a sword blow and parrying another before planting his own blade in a revolutionary's face. "But that really isn't an option. Even if you win this, the WG won't give up. They'll come back, crush you guys like a bug. They're too strong. And like it or not, they bring stability. You wouldn't survive the month without WG protection. Pirates would slaughter you. I mean..."

Prince trailed off as he realized he was talking to nobody. Everyone was dead.

"Huh. Guess they got bored. Or maybe they got...sword!" He said, chuckling at his incredibly lame joke. "Oh well. I might as well find a better audience..."


----------



## Rakiyo (Aug 9, 2010)

*Hanako Buneplain*
*Junk Hill: West Blue
Chapter One:* The Grandest of Adventures PT 1

Junk Hill: An island made up of dilapidated buildings that had been fostered together by the shipwrights of the island to escape their former home land that sank into the ocean. Junk hill was more of a ship then an actual islands powered by rudders it never stayed in one place and because of its nomadic nature was never actually recorded on any map. Living on Junk Hill was as good as never existing at all in this world. At the center of town rested the statue of a beautiful female pirate sculpted from the last pieces of earth from their former home. She had been the one who had rescued them from their watery grave and thus was revered as a hero around the island. Her name was Tsubihime Engetsu.

HELP! A man with pink hair cried out as he nearly fell over board clutching the railing of the ship for dear life. The rampant waves slammed into his sides with reoccurring force, each one knocking the breath out of him not giving him time to retain air in his lungs. Losing consciousness he lost his grip letting go, Snatched from the hands of fate itself he was held on by his crew mate who at the nick of time had managed to reach a hand over grabbing his wrist. Thanks he said weakly.

Pulling him up the one eyed pirate arched him over the rail. *WATCH OUT! *an overweight pirate from the back cried out, In the darkness of the storm the light on his cigar burned brighter then usual as the crew stared head on to an ever climbing tidal wave. The skies growing darker with each inch it grew. *Its going to swallow us whole *The overweight pirate called out. Follow its path the boat began to sail upwards, Gravity causing the barrels of grog to tumble over smashing over the mast and falling into the sea then doing more then pile of debris.

WERE DONE FOR! The pink hair pirate called out as his crew mate next to him gritted his teeth. In that moment a recognizable blur passed them. CAPTAIN HANAKO! the team rejoiced as the girl cocked back her arm. Dont worry. As long as Im here She said measuring the wave as her arm began to grow links between the joins resembling a telescope with each second. I WONT LET ANYTHING HAPPEN TO MY NAKAMA! in that moment she split the wave in half with a powerful punch. The clouds themselves mended to its will as it parted showing a gleaming trail of light.

NAVIGATOR! Hanako called out, her drenched over coat flapping in the wind of the vicious storm. *RIGHT!* called out the overweight man who handled the ship as it if were an extension of his body. Dodging wave after wave they followed the tunnel of light. HANAKO! roared an angry voice as the head of a sea king breached through the dark waves. A TALKING SEA KING! called out the pink haired pirate. HANAKO! The sea king roared again, the one eyed pirate this time took the lead placing his hand on the hilt of the blade. Ill handle her!

NO YORICK! A TALKING SEA KING CAN ONLY MEAN SHES THE ACCURSED WHITE WHALE OF THE SEA! She said placing her arm out in front stopping her friend in her tracks. WHITE WHALE?! The beast roared out before a powerful whack to the head brought an end to the imaginary scene. Oww! Whats the deal Esme! The orange haired girl asked rubbing her temple. Pinching her cheeks the overweight woman pulled her up to eye level. FIRST OF ALL ITS AUNT ESME! SECOND YOURE AN HOUR LATE FOR DINNER! NOW SAY GOODBYE TO YOUR FRIENDS

Dragging her off Hanako protested throughout the whole way home. Junk hill though only being around for a total of three years was actually quite a nice place to live. Sparse grass grew from the cracks of the withering concrete from the elder buildings below. The tiled roofs forming their very own roads for those who tread the island. It was a spring island with cool weather. Esme; The Head Chef of the entire Island had taken on the duty of taken care of her sisters Daughter Hanako. Never being able to conceive a child of her own she saw it as a blessing in disguise but lately Hanakos wild antics have been wearing away at the aging womans heart.

Every body was worried Hanako, When are you going to stop playing pirate and start taking your life more seriously? The woman asked who had released her iron grip on the girls cheek half way through the journey home, Hanako spent the whole way nursing the cheek back to feeling ridding the numbness by rubbing against it with the palm of her hand. I WASNT PLAYING! ONE DAY ILL BE A GREAT PIRATE LIKE TSUBIHIME! IM GOING TO BE THE PIRATE QUEEN!

Sighing the aunt felt her lecture go to waist opening the door they were greeted with a sea of welcomes. HANAKO YOUR HOME! a small little boy ran towards her. His name was Culver, orphaned from the sinking of the home island he lived with Hanako and her aunt as a family. He wore old brow overalls with a white shirt on the bottom that read Sail on it. He sported home made sandals and a red bracelet which Hanako had given him the year after for his birthday. His wild brown hair ruffled on her chest as he wrapped his arms around her. I was worried Onee-san

Dont worry about your big sister, the future Pirate Queen of the world is far too strong for anything bad to happen to her! Sku hu ha ha! The girl laughed out loud causing culver to laugh along with her. Hearing the pirate queen statement again her aunt twitched at the thought of her niece being a good for nothing out law. Sku bu bu bu, I see your as lively as ever Hanako The voice belonged to her uncle Addis an old retired fisherman whose body was covered in fish tattoos from head to toe. Of course uncle, like you always!

LIFE IS TO BE LIVED! Sku hu ha ha, Sku bu bu bu The two said breaking off into their own strange laughter. Esme shot a dirty look at her husband who seemed to freeze up. Whats the matter dad? Do you need to use the bathroom? Culver asked curiously. I think Ive caught the glance of a sea monster WHAT A LIFE SKU BU BU BU! He laughed out placing his foot atop the table, Hanako and culver joined in throwing their own crazy laughter. Turning away in tears Esme lamented her life Why did I get stuck with these loons? 

Setting dinner up the family ate away, A small lamp sat at the middle of the table warming the small home with its light. So what were you doing done by the docks anyway Hanako? Culver asked curious as he struggled to eat his rice with his chopsticks. I was on a great pirate adventure, But we sort of ran into a Sea Goblin Hanako said putting another piece of fish into her mouth. SEA GOBLIN! Her aunt thought as a giant vein popped at her head. SKU BU BU BU THOSE SEA GOBLINS SURE ARE ANNOYING! Annis said with great vigor. WHY DID YOU LOOK AT ME WHEN YOU SAID THAT! Esme roared out putting her fist to the air. 

Her husband quickly turned around pretending to be turned into stone Oh no Ive been stricken with the I-cant-talk-because-Ive-been-turned-to-stone-disease He said with a grin. Dont you ignore me you bastard! Hanakos aunt said throwing her arm around his neck choking the life out of him. The two children laughed, As things settled down Esme looked at her niece. Hanako listen you cant be a pirate. The Marines will hunt you down for the rest of your life

Slamming her hands on the table Hanako pushed herself up IM GOING TO BE A PIRATE AND THERES NOTHING YOU CAN SAY THATLL CHANGE THAT! Following the same motion her aunt got up. I FORBID IT! I WILL NOT ALLOW YOU TO THROW YOUR LIFE AWAY FOR SOME PETTY DREAM! Gritting her teeth Hanako roared out WHAT DO YOU KNOW ANYWAY YOUR NOT MY REAL MOM!

*SLAP!!*

A trembling silence followed. The girls orange hair was strewn about as her cheek was red with her aunts hand. Not saying a word the girl ran out, Too furious too apologize Esme returned to her room slamming the door shut. An awkward silence hung around the dinner table as Annis and Culver finished the dinner by themselves. Returning home late at night Hanako saw that a plate of food had still been saved for her. Eating it all she went to her room falling asleep for the night.​


----------



## Rakiyo (Aug 9, 2010)

*continued..*

It had been days since the event and the island has entered a festive mood with lights being hanged from the nearby houses. ??I can?t believe it came again?? Addis said sipping away at Esme?s special brand tea. ??What did dad??? Culver asked innocently who was busy playing with a robot toy that read ??WAPOL?? on the bottom. ??The Fire Work Flower Festival, Every year a special type of flower called an ??Aoi Flower?? grows on this island through the cracks. Once it reaches death rather then withering away it sparks up leaving the world in a glorious flash. Sku bu bu bu now that I think about it I think that?s the type of flower you and your sister would be like the most??

The comparison was completely lost on Culver who merely tilted his head to side believing his dad had gone senile. Noticing that he didn?t quite get it he elaborated more on it ??Even in the darkest times you two shine like the brightest stars in the sky?? Making it clearer the boy?s eyes widen finally understanding what his dad meant. Suddendly the slamming of a transponder snail caught the attention of the two. ??Hanako?She stole from Nook?s store?? The woman said with a quiet fury as she through on her coat ready to head out. ??How does Nook even know Hanako stole anything??? Addis inquired. Opening the door she answered ??apparently she left her Jolly Roger marked on the counter?? Slamming the door she headed out leaving the two boys looking at one another with a terrified look.

Out in the outskirts of the island sat Hanako under the night sky, the town completely lit as the festivities continued. Out here however it was quiet, walking up a steep hill she was greeted by a river of stars over head. Placing what she had stolen on the ground she wiped her eyes as her attention was quickly detracted ??HANAKO! STEALING! REALLY!? WHAT?S WRONG WITH YOU I THOUGHT I TAUGHT YOU BETTER!?? Her aunt called out furious climbing up the hill she grabbed the little girls wrist. ??WHAT DID YOU STEAL THIS TIME HUH! MONEY! FOOD! WHEN WILL YOU LEARN YOUR NOT A PIRATE!??

Her eyes soon finally saw what had been stolen. A Giant bouquet a flowers that sat atop a lonely grave that read ??Garnet Buneplain??. Looking next to her she saw the strong willed and brash Hanako for what she really was. A Little girl who missed her mother who tried to fill the void with treasure and ideas of grandeur by playing pirate. Before she could apologize a huge red flare exploded in the sky, the blood colored light shined down on a marine ship that sailed closer and closer to the island. ??LT. Gallard the Island is in sight!?? An ensign reported to his superior. Smirking the LT gave an evil glare _??Good, Prepare to raze them to the ground??_​


----------



## Rakiyo (Aug 9, 2010)

*Hanako Buneplain
Junk Hill; West Blue
Chapter Two: *??The Grandest Adventure PT 2??

The blazing red flare lit up the night sky as the marine ship bustled with activity. ??LOAD THE MAIN CANNONS!?? several marines called out orchestrating the fluid motion of battle as the men raced down loading up their artillery. Lt. Gallard was a rather tall man whose puffy blonde hair. A Scar ran down the left side of his cheek garnered in a battle with a skilled swordsman in his earlier days. His marine jacket was draped on his shoulders with the words ??True Justice?? written in Kanji rested on the back of it. Underneath it he brandished a navy blue suit vest complimented with an off white button up shirt beneath it while wearing black slacks that ran down to his blue sea king shoes.

_??Burn the Island to the ground??_ He said with a certain glee in his voice. Back at the cliff the light of the red flare began to fade but it was enough that it put the island in its sights. Cannon balls fell to the shore taking out whatever landed in its wake. With the commotion of fire works drowning out the sound of the artillery the town continued in its festivities. Quickly realizing the danger her friends were in Hanako ran to the shore ??Pazu and the others are down there!?? Her aunt tried to stop her but her grip just couldn?t hold her back as the girl ran down.

For a moment she looked at the bouquet of white flowers that rested at the seat of her sisters tombstone. For a moment she remembered their former life, In a small house in their home land Esme and her sister Garnet raced through the streets as an angry chef went after them. ??HEY GET BACK HERE YOU THEIVES!?? Crashing into a nearby merchant stand he pushed the old gypsy to the side and continued the hot pursuit. Esme was a lot thinner in her youth having long black hair she almost mirrored her sister in personality who was laid back and care free while she was something of a worry wart.

Garnet had medium long orange hair the major of it braided into an intricate pattern laced atop her straight silky hair bundling together with a blue ponytail. Dodging the blade of a thrown meat cleaver the two quickly round a corner as they try to escape the persistent chef. Climbing atop a food cart the inventive Garnet kicked them off; Watermelons down a steep hill would stop even the most determined hunter. As the chef met his defeat at the hands of a hoard of melons the two girls escape checking out their pay load under their favorite oak tree.

??Sku hee hee hee, That was close?? Garnet laughed taking a bite of the stolen roll she had gotten from the chef. Eating half off it she handed it to her sister Esme who still looked around believing the chef had yet to give up. ??Did you get the jam??? Garnet asked as she swallowed down pieces of the dry day old bread. Nodding her head she pulled out a half empty jar of jam most of it lost during the chase. Pulling it close she dipped in a piece taking a huge bite as if it were a feast for kings.

??One-san we shouldn?t be doing this, Being thieves isn?t something that we should be proud off?? Esme said taking a small bite of her bread, Most of the taste lost to her churning stomach that had twisted itself in knots over the moral dilemma of stealing. Standing up on her two feet Garnet protested ??Well I don?t know about you Esme but I?m going to be a great Pirate one day. Instead of reading about the world through books like these scholars I?m going to experience hands on??

??I?ll be known as Garnet the Pirate Queen from Ohara!?? She said pointing to her chest proudly, Her words filled with courage made Esme believe. The same way she believed Hanako when she said the very same words though she hated to admit it. They had managed to set sail from Ohara before it?s demise at the Buster Call however they had lost everything they known as a home. They sailed for years barely making a name for themselves.

Eventually Garnet fell in love with a rival pirate eventually having Hanako, having contracted a sea born disease she eventually died on the boat ride from the Sinking Island; Atlantis. Promising her that she would take care of Hanako Esme bid farewell to her sister. It had been four years since that day and yet the pain still seemed as strong. The Marine ship seem to come even closer the balls of fire beginning to consume the Island at it?s outline. Looking towards where Hanako went she had to trust that she was strong enough to save her friends. ??I have to warn the villagers?? Esme thought running into town.

Running down hill she saw Pazu her pink haired friend trying to help free Mozu from a heavy pillar that had fallen from their hut. Noticing the roof loosing up Hanako quickly acted pulling back her leg as the links quickly sprouted. ??SCOPE SCOPE SHOT!?? Her leg thrusted outward smashing the falling roof to bits. ??HANAKO!?? Pazu called out with tears brimming in his eyes. ??MOZU HANG ON!?? Hanako replied as she began to lift the heavy pillar up though the boy lied motionless. Using all his strength Pazu pulled out the overweight boy to safety.

??Where?s Sazu?? Hanako called out looking around the beach unable to piece through the veil of darkness. Sniffling Pazu responded after several failed attempts to stir Mozu back to life. ??He told us to go on ahead. He?s fighting a marine, HANAKO YOU HAVE TO GO HELP HIM! SAZU WILL DIE IF YOU DON?T!?? Pazu said with tears in his eyes, The boy felt completely helpless as the hungry flames ate away at his home island. ??Don?t worry the Rowdy Heart Pirates always stick together am I right??? She said smiling back to the boy, Her heart shaped tattoo showing under the folding collar of her shirt.

For some reason, Even though it was just a smile it was enough to regain a certain amount of peace. The boy nodded and Hanako headed off into the darkness to help her friend. Arriving in town Esme was astonished to find that marines already deep into the heart of it slaying everyone who crossed their path. Rushing to her own home she found both her husband and son dead embracing one another on the floor. A Giant unison gash wound running from their collar bone to their abdomen. With tears in her eyes she headed off hoping to get to Hanako in time.

Sazu laid helpless on the floor, His right arm hacked off still having an iron grip on the sword that he wielded against the marines. The fake eye patch he had warn to him a more pirate feel laid on the ground torn from the initial slash that had scarred his eye ridding it off his light. He could barely see as he struggled to stay conscious. The Giant Marine Ship had docked on the other side of the island but it?s mast was still visible from this far. Four Marine Soldiers stood above, The lead one holding a blood covered sword.

*??Snot nosed brat actually nicked me??* He complained referring to a small gash on his left arm that had stained his uniform with blood. ??Kid?s pretty good shishishi?? His friend taunted in the back. *??SHUT THE FUCK UP!?? *the marine said enraged that a little kid would have bested him for even a moment. Raising the sword up he took aim. *??Don?t worry kid I?ll be sure to make you pay for that!??* The boy watched with fear his mouth brimmed with blood as he feared the worst. Bringing the blade down a large sound echoed through the darkness of the boys closed eyes.

*SHNG! *

The feel of warm blood splattering on his face made him open his eyes, To his astonishment Hanako stood. Her small hands wrapped around the hilt of the marines sword with the blade sticking through the side of her abdomen drenched in her blood. ??H-Hanako?? The boy barely got out. ??NOBODY MESSES WITH THE ROWDY HEART PIRATES!?? Hanako called out cocking back her fist as it quickly transformed into a telescope. ??WATCH OUT SHE ATE A DEVIL FRUIT!?? A marine warned from the back. 

*??SCOPE SCOPE RAM!??*

*BAM!!*​


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 9, 2010)

Devon couldn't believe his luck.  The old man was letting him go! Devon would make him regret all those punches.  Devon picked up the spear on the wall and spun around, thrusting the spear as he did so, but he only met air.  "Gragragra," Grimbold laughed.  "If that's the best you can do, I should have killed you on that chair." Devon's eyes narrowed.  "If you want to live, you should have killed me there," he snarled, and moved in to attack once more.  

Grimbold easily parried each of Devon's thrusts with his maces.  Devon moved back to try to attack once more, but Grimbold went on the offensive.  He viciously swung one of his maces at Devon's head, and Devon hastily hit the floor in order to save himself.  Before Devon could move, Grimbold's second mace came smashing down.  Devon rolled out of the way, the mace barely missing his skull.     

Grimbold continued his unrelenting assault, forcing Devon backwards and preventing him from attacking.  Grimbold swung forward with one of his maces, and Devon leaped back, but he hit the wall and Grimbold's mace slammed into his side.  Devon groaned as he felt one his ribs crack, and he slumped onto the ground, dropping the spear which rolled away.  "You will die dishonorably after all," Grimbold said as he raised his mace to finish Devon off.  

Devon's vision was blurry.  One of his eyes had swollen up from the beating earlier.   Devon saw Grimbold raise his mace to finish him off.  Devon knew resisting was pointless.  The old man was stronger and more cunning then he was.  Then Devon remembered the marine commodore who had slaughtered his gang.  "All that power... can be mine!" he muttered.    

Devon then saw something in the corner of his eye:  the serrated dagger  that Grimbold had used to slice his bonds.  Devon's arm shot out and grabbed it.  He plunged it into Grimbold's arm right before Grimbold's mace hit his head.  Devon got to his feet and grabbed his spear, turning to face Grimbold.  The old viking was cursing as he tore the dagger out of his arm.  Before Grimbold could react, Devon had ran away from him into the hallway.  "Coward!" Grimbold bellowed as he moved to run after him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 9, 2010)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/Bonnie vs. Astrid...*
Astrid's kick, which felt more akin to being hit by a cinderblock to the stomach, launched Bonnie over half the length of the deck. Bonnie landed in a heap over a pile of gunpowder barrels. It didn't do anything to improve her disposition either. "I just want a drink!" Bonnie groaned. 

She had no time to recover however as Astrid charged at her like a bull and unfurled one of the dozen or so eight foot long spears strapped to her back. "I'm sending you to hell you traitorous wench!" Astrid screamed with rage. Bonnie gritted through the pain and bounded back to her feet, looking for something to halt her foe's charge. She noticed the many gunpowder barrels laying around her and kicked one of them at the Viking woman. In one fluid motion and with an elegance Bonnie had never seen before, Astrid swung her spear around in a blur and sliced the barrel into dozens of pieces, causing gunpowder to spill all over the deck. 

Using the distraction, Bonnie suddenly appeared behind Astrid in a burst of speed, pumping her legs rapidly the way she had been taught in Cipher Pol. It wasn't Soru, but it was still fast enough to do the trick. With a whip of her hands, Bonnie flung five razor sharp playing cards that each flew in an unpredictable arc towards Astrid's back. *"Straight Draw!"* she cried. 

Astrid front flipped off of her heels and kicked her spear up into the air. As the spear flew into the air she drew another spear from her back and spun it around in a wide arc as she landed back to her feet. All five of Bonnie's cards fell to the floor in ribbons. Bonnie's eyes widened at the swiftness of the woman's moves. With a whip of her hands she produced an entire deck of cards from within her vest. 

*"FULL HOUSE!"* Bonnie cried, flinging over fifty razor sharp playing cards as if they were shuriken. 

"Amateur!" Astrid grunted with annoyance, as the spear that she had kicked up into the air, flew back down into her grasp. With a spear in each hand, she spun them around so fast that their movements became invisible. All fifty of Bonnie's cards collided against Astrid's whirring spears, almost like being put through a meat grinder, and fell to the floor in ribbons. 

"Well shit..." Bonnie muttered with disappointment as she stared at all of her shredded cards. It was tedious work to get them all sharpened to her liking. This bitch is badass, she thought to herself. 

With a flourish Astrid stabbed both of her spears into the deck with violent force. She grinned at Bonnie with a warlike fire in her eyes. "Do you know what the warriors of my kingdom call me?" she asked Bonnie. 

"She Hulk?" 

Astrid laughed and shook her head. "No, Astrid of the Divine Spear. Let me show you why!" With a shrug of her shoulders the remaining ten spears strapped to her back flew upwards and began to dance in the air. 

*"Twelve Divine Spears!"*


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 9, 2010)

*Aboard The Dark Justice with Zagrov*

Zagrov stood on the deck of The Dark Justice with the special combat division at his back. The knew the enemy was coming and they were prepared but something was wrong there was an explosion from a blind spot and Zagrov cursed loudly. 

"*The real attack is coming from the back!*" he boomed to his men
"*ALL LIGHTS FULL ON THE MAIN DECK!!!*" he boomed

They streamed forward to where the flash came from with Zagrov striding forward on the sprawling deck of the ship, he was the first to meet revolutionaries. He swung his mammoth weapon with a single hand clearing off a large number of them. The weapon was blunt because of the chains wrapped around it but the power he put behind the attack shattered ribs and destroyed the organs they protected. He was very conservative in his movements. He did nothing that didn't take out at least two of the attackers. He suddenly heard some screaming from his men he looked forward and saw a man being surrounded by four of his men, he was covered in blood and wore a crimson cloak. He swung a large weapon that was blocked by one of the men, another raised his sword over his head to attack the man's man but something peculiar happened he dodged the attack without looking and kicked the man his foot transforming for a split second. A kick that should have just knocked the man back ripped his throat open spraying blood into the air. 

"*SPADDDEEEEE!!!!*" Zagrov boomed

The battle seemed to pause for a split second as everyone including Spade looked over at Zagrov

"*I'm coming for you*" he said

He walked through the melee with his weapon hoisted on his shoulder, a revolutionary soldier ran at him but Zagrov bat his strike away with a chain wrapped hand and grabbed the man by his face slamming him into the ground without even slowing his paste. Spade made short work of the men around him and began to make his way toward Zagrov

"Don't falter men!" Spade growled as he cut down every thing in front of him
"Once I get rid of this marine scum the battle will be won"

There was a smattering of cheers among the men

"*Get rid of me? Battle won?*" Zagrov said laughing
"*Justice will always prevail*" 

Spade rushed at Zagrov's blind side taking full advantage of the weakness that was most obvious. Zagrov saw it coming though, it was so predictable he blocked with his humongous weapon. The size of the weapon would protect that entire side of his body. He didn't predict the speed though, blood flew into the sky along with the eye patch and hit the deck. Zagrov put his hand up to his face and wiped away the blood, the cut was shallow. Spade's clawed hand had missed gouging out his eye by just a little. A clink of chains had told him that he wouldn't block in time and at that split second he moved his head back. He took a step backwards and looked at Spade through black eyes. Both of which worked perfectly

"Nothing is wrong with your eye is there?" Spade growled curiously

Zagrov just smiled and took a step forward and swung his weapon which Spade tried to block with his halbeard but Zagrov was too strong the attack send Spade and the halbeard flipping though the air. The Revolutionary general righted himself and landed transforming his hands into claws which dug into the deck to stop him from sliding. A marine attempted to attack him but a tail suddenly appeared and impaled the man. 

"*Everyone stay out of this*" Zagrov said patting his chain wrapped weapon that now rested on his shoulder. 

Men moved away from the two men leaving them space

"*You are good with that weapon, but you're better without it*" Zagrov said to Spade nodding at the Halbeard sticking out of the deck

Spade seemed to blur Zagrov just caught his foot transforming and he was in front of Zagron a lizard like head snapping for his neck. Zagrov could only get in forearm in front of his body to protect himself. Jaws bit down on Zagrov's chain wrapped hand. The pressure Spade was putting on his hand would have snapped a lesser man's hand easily, Zagrov swung him around but the man wouldn't let go. He slammed the handle of his weapon into Spades head and he let go, Zagrov followed up with a kick but it hit nothing but air. 

"*It looks like I'll actually have to take you seriously*" Zagrov said throwing his weapon high into the sky

He quickly pulled off his marine jacket and unbuckled something at his shoulders. The chains that were wrapped on his arms quickly unraveled and dropped to the ground clinking furiously they were off just as Zagrov lifted his hands into the air and caught his weapon. 

"You think by removing your armor a little speed will make a difference?" Spade growled

Spade transformed just his legs and moved again Zagrov slammed his weapon into him sending him flying though the air and into a crowd of men fighting. 

"*Two hands are better than one*" Zagrov said with a smile as he held his sword with both hand in front of him for the first time in the fight.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 9, 2010)

*Treebeard Castle with Kashuu*

Kashu moved silently through the corridors looking for where Devon was being held. She heard some men coming around a corner and jumped up toward the ceiling sharpened bones coming out of her fingertips she jammed them into the roof easily. She held herself close to the ceiling with only her arm strength, she watched as the men passed

"I heard that the fight has started at the docks" one of the men said
"I need to be with the king in case the fighting gets here"
"The way those marines looked today I don't think they are finished here"

Kashu went though the thoughts in her head quickly if these men were to get to the King it might slow down Arkins and she wouldn't allow herself to be dishonored further. The mission must succeed first and she could deal with Devon later. She dropped from the roof and flicked her hands forward shards of bone flew out of her fingertips and impaled themselves in the back of the men walking at the back of the group. They cried out as they died causing the other men to turn around, longer lengths of bone was already protruding out of Kashu's palms and she jammed the sharp bone through one of the men's neck and slashed at the other one he tried to scream but there was only a gurgle as blood trickled down the front of his armor. The last man standing in front of her wasn't like the others though. She knew that the last man wasn't like the others though.

"Are you a marine come to kill my king?" Olaf asked
"I am a warrior that has come to kill you" she simply said
"Warriors live one battle at a time, what I will do after is my business" she said

She looked at him right in his eyes, this was the best place to fight him. He wielded a humongous battle axe and in this narrow corridor he would never be able to use it properly.

"Well if that is the case, I will just have to kill you and go to my king" Olaf said with a smile
"I am Kashuu Rakk" she said getting ready to fight

Olaf reached for his weapon and Kashu held her hands up in front of her and ten shards of bone flew out of her finger tips.

"Bone Bullets" she whispered

The bullets hit Olaf as he pulled his axe free doing nothing to him, Kashuu looked at him in surprise as he brought down his axe in an over head chop. She narrowly dodged the attack but Olaf just moved the weapon sideways and pressed Kashuu against the wall with the flat of the blade. He couldn't generate much power because of the awkward space in which they fought. 

"I can't fight properly in here, but you can't evade properly in here either" Olaf said

Kashuu cursed to herself, she was pinned against the wall and she was unable to move. She freed her hand and pointed a her fingers at Olaf again. This time she aimed for his face, his eyes to be precise. She fired off another round of bone bullets Olaf was forced to move slightly relieving some of the pressure on her.

"No matter how strong your body is there are no muscles in your eyes" Kashuu said as she freed herself

"Bone spear" she said whipping her entire arm to her side

She jumped and stood on the spear that was impaled in the wall. She smiled as she threw off her cloak and looked down at Olaf who was smiling up at her also. She didn't know exactly what he was doing but it seemed to have something to do with his body and his muscles. 

"I'll have to go for areas that don't have much muscles and areas where muscles meet" Kashuu thought to herself

She had excellent knowledge of the human anatomy, this would be an incredibly hard fight but that was the best kind in her opinion. She jumped off the bone spear holding her hands out

"Bone Swords" Kashuu said as bone protruded from her palms she held on to them as she fell through the air toward Olaf


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 9, 2010)

*Rumboar Island with Risa*

Risa could barely breathe in the polluted environment, ever since she'd met Marvin her life had become harder and harder. Gone were the days when she could relax and drink tea, beat up a pirate every now and then to collect a bounty. Now she was a pirate, a pirate without a ship on a world government island with marines crawling everywhere. Lance had just brought back some suits for them to wear but she couldn't fit into it while in her child form. She grudgingly turned into her adult form. It was her real form, but once she was in that form she wouldn't be storing up energy. She wouldn't be using any of the energy she'd saved either so it was just a state of nothingness. She put on the suit and attempted to get Marvin to wear one too but he was too stubborn. She could tell that he wouldn't listen to her.

"Lets go kiddo" she said to Marvin

That was what she called him ever since she met him, he was already walking up the rocks where Yuu and Lance had just come from thought. She shook her head and nimbly hopped up the rocks. The clothes fit her pretty good. The walked for a little bit until they were in the town Lance had describe. A wind blew and displaced some of the smoke clearing up the street in front of them.

"Do you know where we are going?" Risa asked
"Sure" Marvin said as he continued to walk that was all he could say thought

Risa knew he didn't have a clue, there wasn't a single person in the streets of the place, there was suddenly a loud horn coming from the factory.

"*YOUR 20 MINUTE LUNCH BREAK STARTS NOW!!!*" came a voice over the loudspeaker
"*PROCEED TO THE RATION POINTS IN AN ORDERLY FASHION*"
"Well that's where we're going to get our food" Risa said

She jumped up on a house trying to get a better look of the place but she couldn't see any great distance in front of her at all. She hopped back down and began to move

"We have less that twenty minutes to find one of those ration points" she said

Marvin's movement was labored as they moved, she looked over at him rasping but she knew he'd never use one of the breathing apparatus. They suddenly found a group of marines coercing a large group of people into a line. They turned to Risa and Marvin

"_Hey what are you doing over there?_" he asked

Risa was happy Marvin couldn't talk at the moment

"I found a straggler" she said pushing Marvin into the line
"_Damm workers, always trying to slack off_" the Marine said
"_After we provide food and shelter for them_" 
"_Ungrateful!_" he shouted pushing one of the workers

Risa could see Marvin move but she moved first knocking him to the ground

"We can't start any trouble here" Risa whispered to him
"Not yet at least, if we beat up this guy what happens next?" Risa said seriously
"Think about what comes next for once kiddo" Risa said 

She hit him a fake punch and pushed him off

"I am damm hungry too" she said to the other marine
"_Well go get something to eat I'll cover you there, is an outpost just around the corner_"

Risa nodded and turned to give Marvin a look, it meant 

"DON'T DO ANYTHING UNTIL I GET BACK!"


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 9, 2010)

*Sherapin Island with Sheeni*

"Bang you're done" Sheeni said with a smile holding the gun to the woman's face

Right as she was about to pull the trigger she felt a presence, her weird power was apparently working again. She reacted without thinking and fired off the remainder of shots in Ivory, the last three bullets flew toward her target but there was suddenly a man there. 

"He must be the marine in charge of this base" Sheeni said

She had two more bullets in Ebony, her tazer bullet and a fire storm bullet. The man suddenly moved too fast for her to see with her eyes but she felt another presence. Something blocked the attack, she was ready to use the firestorm bullet followed by a smoke bomb to escape. She looked around and saw Ravia standing there.

"He saved me" she thought
"Do not die... I will make sure to leave you with your prey" he said with a dark voice
"I don't need your help to get my prey" she said looking over at Lelianna

The man didn't hear her though he was talking to the man that had just attacked her. 

"I guess he wants to kill that guy, what ever none of my business" 

She felt Lelianna moving but it was too late the woman was already untop the roof getting her weapon.

"That is just great, Dumb and Dumber just reset my fight" she said angrily

There was one difference this time though her weird power was working now, it was best she took advantage of this. She threw two hand fulls of bullets into the air and flicked open her guns. The bullets fell into the guns and she snapped them shut. Normally she wouldn't do this because she wouldn't know what would come out but with her power on she could pull it off. She smiled as she jumped up on the roof. Lelianna began to move away on the roof from the other two men. She suddenly jumped into the air and sprayed a cloud of needles toward Sheeni.

"*Fuck me!*" she shouted 

She aimed her guns downwards pulled both triggers destroying the roof below her allowing her to fall through. She rolled forward as the hail of needles fell through the hole. She knew exactly where her opponent was and shot out the ground from under her. Just as she landed in the corridor Sheeni threw two smoke bombs in the air

"You're going to die this time" she said as they exploded fulling up the corridor with smoke. 

Sheeni was in her element with her power on the fight was over, she could feel where her opponent was. She decided to have a little fun with her, Sheeni could throw her voice, it was useful for distraction but in a smoke filled corridor she could make her target face where ever she wanted. 

"Where are you looking I'm down here" Sheeni said

The woman instinctively turned and sprayed an part of the corridor where Sheeni was not. In a quick movement she was behind the woman like a wraith in the mist with both guns on the back of her head. 

"Haven't had a fight like this in a while" 
"I should finish you before this thing turns itself off though"

*BANG BANG*

Was the last noise that filled the corridor. Sheeni moved toward where Lelianna lay dead and picked up her weapon.

"This is an interesting weapon, it couldn't hurt to see how it works" Sheeni said as she put her own guns away

She moved down the corridor just as her power seemed to fade away leaving her blind in the smoke. All the awareness that just filled her was gone. She cursed silently as she broke a window and pulled herself back onto the roof.

"Time to get Daddy and I'm leaving this place" she said as she ran along the roof to where she had left her rifle


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 9, 2010)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/Bonnie vs. Astrid*

_Two years ago in Enies Lobby...
"Pick a fruit Recruit Clyde!" declared the burly Cipher Pol drill instructor. He stood in front of a table on which two metal chests were placed. Each chest contained a bright purple fruit with flowing swirl patterns. 

Bonnie looked uncertainly at the two Devil Fruits and then back at the instructor. It was the first time that she had seen a Devil Fruit up close and personal. She had heard about the power that these things possessed, but also the notorious curse that accompanied them. "Um...I like swimming just fine sir, and I'd prefer to keep it that way," she muttered. 

"Oh don't be such a pansy Clyde!" the Instructor growled in clear annoyance. "You knew the deal when you were invited into this program. We're trying to mold the next generation of Cipher Pol agents...this is one of the most important phases of the training process!" 

Bonnie sighed inwardly, quickly realizing that no wouldn't be taken for an answer. "Well do you know what each one does at least?" she asked. It would really suck if she ended up with some crummy power, like nuclear powered farts or something. But boy oh boy wouldn't it be cool to get the alcohol fruit or something like that. 

"Do I look like the Devil Fruit Encyclopedia to you Clyde?! The higher ups just gave them to me! I got no fuckin clue...NOW JUST PICK ONE!!!" he roared. 

Bonnie reached out her hand but hesitated, trying to "feel" which one was the best match for her. She tentatively reached out towards the fruit on the left, it had an interesting swirling pattern that caught her eye and it was shaped vaguely like an apple. "Here goes nothing..." Bonnie snatched up the fruit and took a deep breath, before taking a bite. She chewed for several seconds and quickly swallowed the fruit. Right on cue a sour expression appeared on her face. 

"OH MY GOD THAT'S NASTY!!!" she exclaimed with disgust. In fact it was the worst thing she had ever tasted, and boy had she tasted some nasty things in her day. It was like ass with a side of...well more ass.  The drill instructor bellowed in laughter, but his laughter quickly faded as Bonnie hurled all over him. 

"Sorry..." Bonnie mumbled in a sick voice. She wasn't sorry of course. _

*Right here right now...*
*"Twelve Divine Spears!" * Astrid commanded. 

Bonnie looked up in awe at the twelve spears as they danced in the air over Astrid. It was almost as if each spear had a life of its own. "That's sure peeeeerty!" Bonnie remarked in a hokey southern accent. 

"My offense and defense are absolute!" Astrid declared confidently. 

"I only got one thing to say lady..." Bonnie said as she cast aside the heavy cloak over her shoulders, revealing an ebony handled katana strapped to her belt. 

"Oh really wench?" 

Bonnie drew her silver bladed katana from it's scabbard in whir of motion. It's name was _Storm Crow_ and she had used it to kill a lot of people, as did her bastard father before her. Bonnie waved on Astrid with the business end of the blade. 

"You should've brought more spears!"


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 9, 2010)

-With Machine Head and the Deep Purple Pirates-
Morale was high with the new formed crew. Dreams were flowing through their heads like crazy. All of them aside from Machine Head who, of course, didn't have the ability to dream. Nonetheless Despite still getting used to each other, the crew had a positive flow.
After sailing for a little while, they had finally spotted an island. Of course since they were sailing the Grand Line to the New World, they had to dock there. They sailed up to the ship docks. There wasn't a marine in sight. What they saw was chaos. Nothing but loudness, fighting, stealing, and of course, fighting. Machine Head and Kinryuu decided to leave the ship to go and check it out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2010)

*Jax*

Jax could feel the water shift before anything actually happened. It was a substantial shift, so something big was coming. How big? 

He couldn't say.

So he wasn't _completely_ surprised when the waves started, but still thrown off guard.

As the wave headed towards them, it threw literally _tons_ of air into the water, which would've hammered Jax into the ground had he not covered himself with a force shield only moments before he was hit. This allowed him to see what most of the rest of the crew didn't.

The Sea King was massive, easily the biggest Jax had ever seen. It must've been ancient to achieve that kind of size, but perhaps it was a mutant. Jax had never even heard of a sea king that big.

It then proceeded to swallow _The Dagger_

Luckily, they were little more than bugs to the creature. It's throat was enormous, allowing them to pass through unharmed, and they landed with a sickening crash...somewhere. Jax would've been knocked unconscious, but managed to wrap himself in a protective bubble as they fell, saving him from serious injury.

_If we just passed through it's throat...we must be in it's stomach._ Ja thought, blinky rapidly as his eyes got accustomed to the light. _But the stomach is filled with...acid. Liquid. Why are we not sinking?_ 

The only answer had to be they had hit something solid.

Jax struggled to his feet, wincing as he mentally summed up his injuries. _One...no, two cracked ribs. My ankle is sprained. I think I lost a tooth._

"Is everyone OK? Shout if you can hear my voice!"

"Land?" Jax asked, pushing aside the broken crates and planks to find his newest crew mate. "Why aren't we sinking? Did we hit something solid?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 10, 2010)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/Arkins vs King Sigurd...*
King Sigurd paced back and forth within his personal throne room, a vast chamber with many flowing marble fountains, and canals of water flowing in ornate patterns across the floor. After the ruckus being caused through the grounds, his fanatical bodyguards had barricaded him in for his own safety. Sigurd had heard and seen enough however, he would not stand idly by as his loyal men risked their lives for him. 
*
"Enough of this madness!"* he growled. 

The mighty Viking King strode towards the giant double Adam Wood doors and casually tossed aside the massive steel bar that secured the door. As he slammed open the doors he stopped short at the sight before him. A dozen of his bodyguards lay on the floor in pools of blood. Sigurd felt a righteous fury pour through his veins at seeing his comrades massacred on the floor, gone to the halls of their ancestors. 

*"WHO DARES!?!"* he bellowed. *"SHOW YOURSELF!!!" *

In his anger, Sigurd didn't notice the figure hanging from the high vaulted ceiling above. He wore jet black robes and a crimson Oni mask over his face. Suddenly the figure swooped down like a wraith and impaled Sigurd through the back with a strange Gunblade type weapon. Sigurd's eyes widened in disbelief as he felt the shock of the blow. He fell to his knees, clutching the gaping wound in his chest. The black robed figure casually walked around Sigurd and stood in front of him.

"Sigurd son of Sigmund, you have lived a long and proud life, but that pride was your downfall. You allied yourself with the forces of chaos and so you have been consumed by it. Justice has been served." the figure said calmly, his voice echoing though the Oni mask.  

As the black robed assassin raised the gunblade over the King's head, Sigurd laughed, coughing blood up onto the polished marble floor. *"At least let me see the face of the man who is sending me to the next world!"* he gasped.

The assassin paused and with his free hand removed the Oni mask, revealing the face of Samuel Arkins. Sigurd shot a bloody smile at Arkins. *"I should have known,"* he said weakly, *"Please spare my daughter..."*

Arkins slowly nodded, "Of course. She will be much easier to negotiate with. I give you my word that she will be safe. Farewell King." Just as Arkins was about to behead him, Sigurd collapsed facefirst to the floor in an unmoving heap. Arkins narrowed his eyes at Sigurd's lifeless form, scanning the body. He kicked the King in the side, upturning the man's body, but there was no sign of life in the man. Satisfied, Arkins turned around and slowly walked towards the door. 

*"Where are you going?"* Sigurd suddenly asked in an inhuman voice. 

Arkins made a move to dodge, but felt white hot pain sear through his left shoulder. A gnarled wooden pike exploded out of his left shoulder and quickly retracted with whip fast speed. Arkins spun around, clutching his bleeding shoulder. Before him stood King Sigurd, transformed into some giant and strange tree like creature. The King's chest wound was also gone. Arkins made a mental note to personally thank, after all this was over, the Marine who compiled the intel report. 
*
"I take it you were not aware that I was a Devil Fruit user?"* Sigurd asked. *"You have lived a long and proud life, Mr. Arkins...but that pride was your downfall!"*


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 10, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Eternal Flame Pirates*
> 
> After finishing off the army of lightning rats they procceed up the large marine science building. Meanwhile, Dr. Mugoi continues his work busily when he gets another call, "Honey~"
> 
> ...



Asuka Frowns as they leave Azzan behind. She still doesn?t trust him, but she is curious to whether they should just leave him down there to fight that doctor alone. After looking down the stair steps, she shrugs and shakes her head. ?Forget him, Asuka? He can handle himself!? She says, closing her eyes and then taking off after Ritoru and Miashi, refusing to be left by the Boys. She hardly considered them Men. They just didn?t seem to have that man feel?


----------



## Noitora (Aug 10, 2010)

*The Black Storm Pirates ? Arc I: Post VII
Sherpin Shores*

*Raiva cleans up and heads towards the town of Sherpin?
Kumori ends his foe?
Raz shows what true power is?
Carnage shows no mercy?
Sheemi briefly meets the future monster of the Blues?

The Flames beckon the crew to meet by the water...*

  With the battle slowly drawing a close in the base, Raiva slowly begins his short stride towards the town of Sherpin. The girl he had previously met when the Commander interrupted their fight seemed to be returning towards the town. Unfortunately for her, there would be no town to return to. With any luck, the smoke that was soon to come would signal those in the base to head back to the town where he was. He had found many of them thought the same as him, even if they expressed it in different fashions. They were certainly an interesting collection of men all with these strengths to be added to his crew. This showing of power was just the first step towards ?The Vampire? Raiva D. Tempestades? struggle towards absolute destruction. He expected those at the base to grab anything they wanted to keep, but their boat was stored somewhat already from previous encounters.

With his hands sitting in his pockets in his collected fashion came close to the town, with his chain leading from his pocket and to a bag that he dragged behind him along the snow. The fight was over for the most part, it was not like anyone else was going to get in the way that had the strength to counter him. All that was left was to show this town what carnage truly looked like. He could see the face of the civilians in the distance who had rallied to investigate what had occurred at the base, though they had only mounted the courage to reach the edge of the town. As they saw Raiva strolling back quite leisurely there was a collection of shocked gasps, followed by a building call of resolve. Several civilians threw themselves towards the pirate, a few seconds later; they found themselves broken on the ground without a realisation of what just occurred. Raiva continued in his stride without much interest, his expression annoyed and dark as it usually appeared to be.

  The rest of the town began to flee and scream, running into their homes and locking the doors with the impression this would keep them alive and safe. Raiva did not stop them in their retreat, simply continued forward until he reached the town centre. A few people stopped in their escape as they notice the pirate stop on his advance, to watch what history bending moment was about to befall them. The Captain of the Black Storm, whipped his chain back into his sleeve before he opened the bag he had brought with him, showing the statue of the Lt. Commander Fasfa. He lifted the object with one hand to show the townsfolk who had dared stand and watch before he threw it aside and began to speak in his dark tone.
*?And you will be next.? *

  Raiva twisted his right arm so his long chain slid from his sleeve and spun around him majestically. With a low growl escaping his throat he used all his strength to swing the bladed chain, ripping through the buildings around him, and the people. Everything in the town began to collapse, building after building falling into rubble. Upon finding a stash on gunpowder in the marines? forward post, Raiva sparked it alight and continued his stride through the town. Not long after, there was a massive explosion that rocked the town and Marine HQ. Flames were created and engulfed the town like a wildfire. The tall pirate stood on the docks of the island with his hands in his pockets, the flames a signal to the rest of the newly formed crew. Next to him a flag had been stuck into the ground, one of his flags. A notice to those whom pass. The Black Storm pirates were in for the long run.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 10, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Asuka Frowns as they leave Azzan behind. She still doesn?t trust him, but she is curious to whether they should just leave him down there to fight that doctor alone. After looking down the stair steps, she shrugs and shakes her head. ?Forget him, Asuka? He can handle himself!? She says, closing her eyes and then taking off after Ritoru and Miashi, refusing to be left by the Boys. She hardly considered them Men. They just didn?t seem to have that man feel?



"OI!" Ritoru skids to a hault as they run up the stairs and looks at his first mate, "How dare you not consider me a man! I don't want you even thinking such things!" she says, giving her an accusing look.

"I AM A MAN DAMMIT!" he then spins around, "Now, back to Trouble!" he says heading back up the stairs.

As they arrive on the next floor they spot a man, bandages wrapped around his face, sword in his hand, "I suppose you are the intruders," he says looking at the three, "You two, leave," he says waving his sword towards Ritoru and Asuka, "I need more study on swordsman," he says pointing at Miashi, eyeing his blade.

"Bah, can't we just-" but Ritoru is headed towards the stairs, dragging Asuka along by her arm, "Kick his ass Miashi! We've gota' go get to Trouble!"

They rush up the stairs until they arrive to another floor. This one looks less sciencey than the others. It is covered in fancy furniture, sofas, love seats and a heart shaped bed, rose petals covering the entire room.

"I'm afraid I can't let you two into my baby's lab~" a blonde woman says in a sweet tone, "Mostly because neither of you are worthy of viewing him with those beaty eyes of yours!" she says in a demonic tone.

"Our crewmate is up those stairs!" he says pointing his sheathed katana at her, "And I will not allow you or anyone to get in our way!"

She sighs, "Very well, my name is Mandy Mugoi," she says drawing two SMGs, "And I'll be killing you today~" she says with a sweet grin. Asuka eyes the guns and steps forward, "You get up there and rescue that...rat of ours. I'll take care of this bitch," she says to Ritoru.

"Sounds good to me!" he says heading to the stair way, "Fang!" she shouts, and suddenly a part mechanical dog pops out in front of the stair way, "Outa' my way!" he says stepping on top of the dogs head, and pushing off to get up the stairway, however the force causes the floor to break. The dog quickly leaps back into the room.

"Oh no! Now my baby will be angry at meeee," she pouts. She then glares at Asuka, "And it's all your fault!" she shouts at Asuka and begins firing her guns.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 10, 2010)

As bullets are sprayed at her, Asuka whips out her pistol, the one kept in her right Pocket and begins to fire off shot sin Mandy?s direction. The blonde whips around gracefully and smiles arrogantly, dodging the bullets and then firing after she has finished her spin. Asuka is already ducking. She runs behind the sofa and furniture, which are being torn to shred by the power of the bullets.

Mandy frowns, ?My furniture! All ruined!? She shouts angrily. _?Fang!? _The huge dog rips forward, jumping over the sofa and coming towards Asuka. ?Stupid dog!? Asuka kicks it in its stomach, sending it sprawling backward. The dog stands up and lets out a low growl. Then the turrets on the side start to fire bullets at her. ?You?ve got to be shitting me?? Asuka mutters. She gets in a roll, ducking. She lets out a cry of surprise though when Fang rips toward her, sinking his canine teeth into her arm.

She shakes her arm, but the dog refuses to let go. She raises her pistol and shoots him in the leg. The dog yelps and releases his teeth. ?_Fang!?_ Mandy screams. Asuka curses and then stands up, spitting on her injury and she lets the spit dissolve into the blood.

?So,? She says. ?That?s a nice dog you?ve got there. Never have I seen such a dog, even on my home!? Mandy shakes her head wiping a tear from her face. _?Of course not,? _She sniffles. _?He?s special and was created by my beloved husband! Now you?ve gone and injured him, imagine what he shall think!?_

Asuka shrugs and then frowns. ?W-wait the guy in charge of this base is your husband!?? She asks, rather surprised. Mandy nods and says, _?Yes! He is the Greatest Man in this World! Much better, then that man-beast you call a husband.?_

Asuka tilts her head sideways. _?You-you think Ritoru is my husband??_ Mandy frowns. _?He is isn?t he?? _

*?HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA? *

_?What?s so funny??_

Asuka shakes her head and says, ?Honestly, you?ve got to be the dumbest blonde I?ve ever met. Me and Ritoru?? That?s like a tiger and a deer dancing together!? She says. ?I?m definitely going to have to kill you now for such thoughts!?  

Mandy?s eyes widened at her words and she tries to take cover, but Asuka has already start firing. One bullet grazes her cheek, but the blonde manages to move fast enough to pull out both of her guns and start firing on Asuka. Asuka has the advantage standing up, but then the dog adds in an extra amount of bullets and Asuka simply can?t keep up with the two of them. ?Damnit!? 

She jumps behind another one of Mandy?s expensive couches and then pulls out her rifle. ?I?m done playing around!? She fires a shot from the gun and says, ?Boom Shot!? The bullet explodes, creating a huge hole in the wall behind Mandy. Bricks fall and a ring of fire is left. Asuka breathes on the smoke coming out of her rifle and then says, ?It?s an explosive bullet. Made it myself, might I add?? She is proud. 

Mandy stands up, her eyes are in rage though. She is holding both of her submachine guns in hand and raises them at Asuka. *?YOU?RE RUINING EVERYTHING! WHAT WILL MY DEAR HUSBAND THINK OF ME NOW!? *


----------



## Rakiyo (Aug 10, 2010)

*Hanako Buneplain
West Blue Seas
Chapter Four:* ??Hero??

It had been several days since Hanako had departed from Luciano?s home; she had already finished the last of her ration foods most of it lost through failed fishing attempts and fatigue had begun to set in. Throwing her head the girl sighed contemplating what to do. ??At this rate I?ll starve to death before I even reach the Grand Line?? she said miserly to her self. ??Some pirate legend that would be?? She said sarcastically as she combed her hands through her hair. 

Her eyes soon picked up the sight of a flock of birds that seemed to be in quite the hurry. Licking her lips from side to side she quickly pushed herself up. ??SCOPE SCOPE STILTS!?? She cried out transforming her legs into telescope links that ascended up higher and higher until the birds where at an arm?s reach. Snapping her legs back up to normal she extended her arm out ward using the telescope links to cut the gap and catch the bird. Holding it close to her face she looked at it hungrily ??Got ya you bastard!?? She said still hanging in the air.

The bird?s fainting face caused her to turn back revealing the mouth of a giant Sea King that swallowed both her and the bird in one gulp. The beast disappeared into the sea dragging Hanako and her bird snack down to the very depths. *??You?ve got to cook it just right?? *An elderly voice could be heard amidst the darkness. ??Whose that? Is someone there??? Hanako thought, her eyes still closed. ??Like that Grandpa??? The voice of a small boy now entered the frame.

The temperature started to rise and Hanako began to sweat ??Why is it so hot? And what?s that delicious smell?It smells like?It smells like?*IT SMELLS LIKE ME!*?? With great vigor the girl ripped through the Dead Sea King?s stomach that had been caught by a group of fisherman and were now cooking it for a feast. Still holding the bird in hand Hanako caught the attention of the entire fisherman at the dock. ??IT?S A FISH SPIRIT!?? called out the young boy who had been helping his grandfather cook the catch.

*SMACK!*

*??SHUT UP YOU IDIOT SHE?S NOTHING MORE THEN A GIRL!??* The elderly man protested however his belief was quickly shaken as they looked back at the girl who now stood completely naked airing out her clothes. ??Gross they?re gonna smell like fish for a week?? Hanako protested silently to herself in a corner. *??SHE?S AN INDECENT FISH SPIRIT!?? *The Grandfather called out. Hanako looked over confused, talking everything over as well as having fresh clothes provided for her she was invited back to the Grand Father?s house to get some food.

Bite after bite it seemed the girl?s immense appetite had failed to be full. ??Whoa her stomach?s like a whirlpool?? said Kaion as he watched in amazement. Kaion had short black hair and always wore diving goggles around his neck. He wore an open button up shirt with a mushroom pattern and his chest was always exposed showing off his one chest hair that he was so proud of. His shorts were dirty and torn showing that Kaion was always active and his feet where dirty and calloused. 

??More please!?? Hanako asked as she shoveled down her twelfth plate. ??Hee Hee, Here you go lass now don?t go thinking I?ll be quitting any time soon. I?ll keep ?em coming to you drop!?? Pronounced Kaion?s mother. Her face was wrinkled from the years of hardship but her hands however had managed to retain that feminine softness and warmth. She wore a red plaid shirt tied up to her abdomen showing her great figure along with a black skirt which she wore an apron over it.

*??So your headed to grand line huh, But where?s your crew???* The elderly man said. His name was Marne, Having lived up to ripe old age of 137 he was revered for his fishing experience and wisdom earning him the rank of village leader. A Title he held for over about a century. He wore a kimono that depicted the rampant waves of the sea with a leviathan like creature bridging the gaps every now and then. His hair was combed in a particular fashion resembling a gray mushroom. 

??Haven?t got one yet, I?ve got to get me a first mate, a navigator, a cook, a shipwright, and a doctor If I want to have basic functioning crew not to mention all the other fun stuff I want like a magician, musician, robot, actor. *sigh* but I guess I?ll have to find these things as I go along?? Hanako said counting off the fingers on her hand as she listed the things she needed. ??A Pirate Queen huh!?? Kaion said joining in on the conversation as he stood up on the dinner table. ??I?m going to sail to all blue one day and find me the legendary Flying Rainbow Carp and become the World?s Greatest Marine Biologist!??

Hanako smiled being reminded of the same gusto she had when she was a kid.* ??NO WAY! ALL BLUE?S NOTHING MORE THEN A MYTH BOY! YOUR JOB IS TO SUCCEED ME AND BECOME THE VILLAGE?S NEW LEADER WHEN I?M DEAD AND GONE!?? *Marne said placing a wagging finger in his grandson?s face as he lectured the boy on his duty. ??Come on Grandpa, I want to see the world! I don?t want to spend the rest of my life in some small port island!?? Kaion protested his dream. *??DO YOU WANT TO END UP LIKE YOUR FATHER!??*

A silence followed as the two of them faced off, Kaion ran off leaving Marne standing their thinking back on his words. ??You shouldn?t have said that dad?? said Umi wagging her wooden spoon at him as he sunk deeper into himself. ??I?ll get him?? Hanako said with a smile as she got up from the table ??Thank You?? Umi said smiling as Hanako left the house. The Island was a mystery as Hanako stepped out into the street. The houses themselves where made of giant peaches, something she had failed to notice upon waking in Kaion?s house though it had been explained to herself.

She had landed on Peach Island, One of the key fish trading islands in west blue, boasting some of the largest docks in the world as well as some of the rarest fish to catch. The Island itself was built atop a giant peach that had fallen into the sea hundreds of years ago from a massive Adam tree a hundred times its normal size, People even speculated its branches to pierce right past the heavens. Ever since then the peach has sprouted roots and anchored itself to the ocean floor.

Bending down the girl crouched low to the floor, ??what she is doing??? ??Does she have to use the bathroom?? Some of the villagers speculated as they see the girl get lower and lower to the ground. In a flash she sprouted up several feet towering over the houses. ??SCOPE SCOPE STILTS!?? her legs where completely transformed resembling the body of a telescope. Looking around Hanako searched for the boy ??Now where are you??? The girl said as she made a complete 360 turn while standing rotating the links in her legs.

The villagers below watched with mouths agape dropping their groceries to the floor as they saw the strange phenomenon unfold before they?re very eyes. Because of the telescope fruit Hanako had gain amazing eyesight allowing her to see as far as she wanted, Searching through the streets she finally found the boy. ??There!?? Hanako thought as she quickly dropped down back to normal running through the streets with her destination in sight, leaving the villagers in a stupor. 
​


----------



## Rakiyo (Aug 10, 2010)

*continued...*

Kaion reached into his pocket throwing bed crumbs into the sea as he hugged his knees, Suddenly a small shark appeared gobbling the pieces of bread in no time. ??Hey Yoko! How are you today girl??? Kaion asked leaving a small pause for the shark to give off a small whale like noise. ??Yea don?t worry about me I?ll be fine?? He said looking at his small blue shark who looked at him with a concern look. ??Is she your pet??? Hanako asked finally catching up to him. ??No she?s more like my friend Yoko saved??

*??AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! HANAKO!??*

Kaion screamed out having been caught off guard. The two talked over what happened, Kaion explained that Yoko had saved him during a giant typhoon bringing him back to the island on her back but the fisherman only greeted her with harpoon and spears. But he felt indebted and thus kept coming back feeding the shark that was unable to swim to far from the island because of an injury on it?s right fin. However being from a family a fisherman it was frowned upon and was encouraged to kill her. Defying it he finally made up his mind and decided to make his life?s dream to become a marine biologist to study the wanders of the sea rather then to kill it.

Understanding the conflict between parent and child Hanako placed a hand on his shoulder. ??Heh I know you?ll do it, I know you?ll become the world?s greatest Marine Biologist and once you do you can join my crew?? Hanako said with a giant smile on his face. Kaion looked at her with surprise, for the first time in his life someone had encouraged his dream rather then shoot it down. Suddenly the sound of a horn blowing caught the attention of the town. 

??What?s that??? Hanako asked confused as to what was going on. ??It?s the Bay Horn, It?s the signal that shows the Marines have returned?? Kaion said looking off into the town. At the marine port docked the celebrated marine heroes as crowds flocked from every which way. ??RENAUDS RETURN!?? ??IT?S RENAUD!?? The crowd chanted as there praised heroes got off the ship holding their latest prize. ??How come they never greet me??? T^T complained Tariku, Renauds trusted right hand man and ensign.

*??Re ha ha ha, because I?m here overshadowing you boy! Re ha ha ha?? *Renaud celebrated bathing in the adoration of his crowd. *??Come on Junichi you?ve been ever so quiet, Whets the matter repenting for yer sins?*?? Renaud said grabbing the boy?s head lifting up to eye level only to reveal that he had fallen asleep. *??WAKE UP DAMMIT!?? *Renaud complained slapping the boy over the head. ??Whose that??? Hanako asked, the two having finally arrived at the spectacle. ??That?s Renaud Plague, The man who killed my father?? Kaion said as the man continued to gain adoration from his fans.​


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 10, 2010)

Azzan looked at his patient.  The man was wielding a large scalpel, and was wearing an apron that had several other nasty looking sharp items in its belt.  Azzan carefully thought over what he should prescribe.  "My diagnosis is... you need less sleep!" Azzan declared.  "You look you spend too much time indoors."  Azzan pulled out a needle filled with caffeine and made his way over to Dr. Kizu.  

Dr. Kizu jumped out of the way as Azzan tried to stab him.  "Why did you do that?" Azzan asked, confused.  "I'm the world's greatest doctor, you don't have to worry about it being bad for you."  Dr. Kizu let out a short, barking laugh.  "You?! The world's greatest doctor?" he chuckled.  "I have cut open more bodies then you have ever seen! My only incomplete study is of the brain.  Now, if you could just stand still while I cut open your skull," he said to Azzan.  

Azzan was deeply offended.  "Don't laugh at me like that!" he said angrily.  "I told you, I'm the greatest doctor in the world.  My needles can cure anything- even all that extra sleep you've been having!" Azzan jumped out of the way as Dr. Kizu lunged forward with his huge scalpel.  He was going to inject Dr. Kizu with caffeine- whether the man wanted it or not.  It was his duty as the world's greatest doctor.  

Azzan knew that Dr. Kizu was faster then he was, so he doubted he could defeat the crazy doctor in his current state.  Azzan reached into his pocket and pulled out a needle.  "Adrenaline Spike!" he shouted, and slammed the needle into his neck.  Azzan then removed the needle and prepared to attack, his body filled energy.  

Azzan charged at Dr. Kizu, viciously thrusting forward with his needle.  Even with all this energy in his body, Dr. Kizu was able dodge all of his attacks.  Azzan lunged at him, but Dr. Kizu ducked and slashed forward with his scalpel.  The blade sliced through Azzan's right arm, and blood began to trickle out.  Dr. Kizu pulled a nasty looking saw out of his belt and moved forward towards Azzan.  "Let's see what will happen if I slice off that arm of yours," he said, grinning wickedly.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Aug 10, 2010)

*Sherpin Shores with Raz-Fire and Brimstone*

Raz reverted to his human form and looked around the snow had become red and black with blood and dust. He heard a humongous explosion from the town and walked toward a humongous hole in the outer wall to see the town burning. Now that he had stopped stomping around all he could hear from the base was silence. "They left me!" he shouted running through the hole. "I can't believe they are down there having fun without me," he ran toward the town as fast as he could he jumped into the air and transformed into his hybrid form and curled himself into an armored spiked ball and began to roll down the hill toward the town.

It was definitely faster this way Raz thought as he crashed through a flaming building leveling it and a few others. All the momentum he had gathered could not be stopped by just a single building. He stood up with a few patches of his clothes on fire, he patted the smoking bits with his huge hands and looked around. He was feeling very thirsty all of a sudden. He walked toward the bar he ate at earlier that day and saw the building next to it was on fire and the bar would be next. He destroyed the flaming building with a swing of his clubbed tail rescuing the bar from fire. "I can't have my favorite place on this island destroyed." Raz said with a chuckle. He walked through the hole he had made earlier and stood at the bar in his hybrid form he couldn't even stand properly. He reverted to his human form. "Is anyone here?" he roared shaking the building slightly. No one answered so he squeezed behind the bar and began to pick up bottles of alcohol. 

Raz walked through the burning town looking for the other members of his new crew. It wasn't long before he found Ravia, he had a barrel of rum on his shoulder from the bar he had earlier been too and a bottle of rum in his hand. He walked up to him and offered him a bottle of rum. "You must be thirsty after all that fun" Raz said with a smile, he plopped down on the ground next to Ravia so that he wasn't looking down on his new captain. "If you can provide fun for me whether it be strong pirates or marines I'll follow you to the end." Raz said in a serious tone.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Aug 10, 2010)

*Within Gog, with Ixian-In the belly of the beast
*
Ixian and Rose walked onto the deck when they heard Land shouting. The deck was a mess, debris was everywhere. Land and Jax stood together looking over the side of the boat. [COLOR="DeepSkyBlue)"]"Is eveyrone OK?"[/COLOR] Ixian asked it seemed there were a few bumps and bruises but for the most part everyone was fine. "Where are we?" she asked. "In the belly of a sea king," Land said turning to look at her she gasped in surprise. "Why aren't we sinking?" Jax asked, Ixian ran over to the railing and saw that they were not on a liquid. "We're not actually on the acid" Ixian said aloud. There was a noise of cracking and wood snapping the the boat lurched forward and Ixian ran to see what cause it. "Hey guys there are some kids here!" Ixian shouted excitedly. She jumped over the railing and landed next to them. "Hello, sorry about almost crushing you buuuuuuuut what are you doing here?"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 10, 2010)

*Sherpin Shores With Carnage*

Carnage yawned loudly without covering his mouth. The civilians that were still alive looked at Carnage in horror and disgust as he walked towards the devastated town center. Carnage was blood soaked and carrying the heavily damaged corpse of Sarick on the end of his scythe like a sick trophy of some sort. As the scenes of destruction and death filled Carnage's senses his wounds finished healing and he ripped the stitches out. "Where the fuck is Raiva?" Carnage asked looking around aimlessly.

There was a sickening crunch as something or someone destroyed some more buildings. "I guess over there" Carnage said swiveling towards the commotion. As Carnage made his way towards the noise he began to rummage through his things. Eventually he located what he was looking for and took it out. It was a bottle of blood. Carnage screwed off the top and emptied it into his mouth before licking his lips. "Good now I have enough energy to do this" Carnage said gathering blood red energy to his legs.

Carnage disappeared from where he was standing and raced along the wreckage. "RAIVA" Carnage rasped appearing next to his captain. Raiva glanced away from the man he was talking to for a split second to look at Carnage before looking back to Raz. "Do I have to wait around here or can I go back to the ship and get started on my friend here?" Carnage asked indicating to Sarick. Whether Raz was annoyed at the interruption or not was beyond him because he was more focused on other things.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 10, 2010)

*One year ago in Enies Lobby…*_
Bonnie stared dourly at her fellow Cipher Pol recruits as they each showed off their newfound Devil Fruit powers. One chick was shooting out some weird looking bubblegum out of her hands. Bonnie was thankful she didn’t get that ability. 

*“LOOK I’M A BADGER!!”* cried a bulky male recruit with delight, suddenly transforming into a hairy beast. 

“You look more like a overgrown rodent!” Bonnie retorted with a chuckle. 

“CLYDE!” bellowed a reproving voice. 

Bonnie turned around as the drill instructor loomed over her. “Yeah…uh...sir?” She always forgot the last part. 

“You haven’t exhibited your ability yet. Wanna let me know why?!”  

The instructor was on the mark there. Bonnie so far had felt totally normal, nor demonstrated anything out of the ordinary after eating that horrid tasting Devil Fruit. However she knew something had changed, because she had sunk like a stone and almost drowned after the friggin instructor had tossed her into the  training pool. “Hmm…maybe it didn’t take, but I’m still holding out for the Whiskey Logia!” she said hopefully with a fake smile. 

“You’re a real piece of work Clyde!” the instructor grumbled with a roll of his eyes. With no warning, suddenly he drew the twelve foot long combat knife from his belt and stabbed at Bonnie’s face. The instructor was too fast for her, but Bonnie manged to instinctively cover up her face with her forearms. Suddenly the knife ran into some kind of solid barrier covering her skin. The tip of the knife broke off from the violent impact and clattered across the floor. Bonnie felt her arms vibrate from the force of the strike. She looked up with wide eyed surprise. A thin but incredibly strong sheet of glass had literally grown out of her skin. “What the hell just happened?!” 

“Well I’ll be damned!” the instructor muttered.

"You could've killed me!!" Bonnie yelled.

"Oh don't get your panties in a bunch! Stress often triggers certain Devil Fruit powers. NOW SHOW ME THAT ABILITY AGAIN!" the Instructor roared, as he stabbed at her._

_*Right here right now…*_
Bonnie ducked and dived across the deck, holding her katana firmly by her side. She was trying to get into close range with Astrid, where her Katana would give her the advantage, but the woman’s spears danced around the deck, keeping the lady Marine at bay. Astrid spun her legs around and kicked three spears at Bonnie in rapid fire succession. Bonnie met the flying spears head on, suddenly changing levels and sliding under the deadly projectiles.  “Bingo!” Bonnie exclaimed as she reached within five meters of Astrid. The lady Marine executed a whip fast somersault, putting her entire body into the spin. As she came back down, Bonnie slashed the deck with her Katana. *“Pachinko Slash!”* Bonnie screamed. A tiny but looping shockwave traveled along the deck towards the Viking woman. Astrid merely smirked however as she plucked two spears out of the air and spun them around at the shockwave. 

*“Valkyries Roar!”* Asrid cried.

The shockwave collided with her spinning spears and exploded, both attacks canceling each other out. Suddenly Astrid leaped upwards with a spear in each hand. She kicked her remaining ten spears sky high over Bonnie’s head. With a powerful spinning kick, Astrid blasted all ten of the spears down towards Bonnie.

*“Divine Rain!” *

There were too many spears for Bonnie to dodge or slash away. She had no other alternative. Bonnie sheathed her blade, Storm Crow, and stuck out both of her palms skywards towards the incoming spears. Suddenly a giant glass wall formed over her palms. Not a second later the rain of spears collided with her glass wall, clattering against it like bullets ricocheting off of metal. Bonnie smiled as two of the spears even snapped in half. That's two down she thought to herself. Astrid landed back onto the deck, glaring at this unexpected power from her foe. She spit on the ground towards Bonnie’s direction. “Devil Fruit…” she grunted with distaste.

“You’re not the only one with a killer defense!” Bonnie retorted, and stuck her tongue out at her.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2010)

*Madoka*

Madoka chuckled.

She had had a rough few weeks, but things had worked out in the end.

They always did.

She was currently at the head of a very fine ship, and she was going to take it to a better life. Only a few weeks ago she was languishing in prison, but after a few lucky breaks, an overly lusty prison guard and a broken pipe, she had managed to escape.

But the marines hadn't given up. Oh no. They had pursued her across half a dozen islands, sinking her barely a mile offshore of an island called Sherpin shores. If she hadn't found a piece oif driftwood to cling to, she would've been dead.

Luckily, that seemed to satisfy the marines, and they had left. Allowing Madoka to get where she was right now.

From the large number of...unusual statues on the ship, it was probably either an artist or some eccentric old collector's vessel, which were both possibilities that sat fine with her. They never fought back. "Yes, Madoka, you certianly hit the jackpot here," she said smugly as she prepared to send off. "You certainly did."


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 10, 2010)

*Aboard The Dark Justice with Zagrov*

Spade recovered from the attack quickly he dusted himself off, Zagrov's attack speed had increased a lot and the power behind the attack seemed about double what it was the first time he felt it. If he hadn't changed parts of his body into his raptor form he might have gotten seriously hurt. He slid along the deck recovering his balance quickly. Zagrov relaxed his stance as he looked at Spade again holding his sword in one hand.

"*You're going to have to do better than that if you want to kill me*" Zagrov boomed at Spade
"*I will do better!*" Spade growled

Zagrov couldn't see exactly what Spade did but the man was on top him so quickly he was only able to protect himself from mortal wounds. He still had chains wrapped around his feet and midsection. Just fast hands weren't enough, he swung his weapon trying to put Spade on the defensive but it was very heavy even with both hands and Spade was able to get behind his defense quite a few times. The only thing that stopped him from getting hamgstrung was the chains wrapped around his feet. His arms were covered in slashes and his blood flowed freely. The chains on the weapon clinked and Zagrov turned and grabbed Spade from a blind spot. He slammed him to the deck and stamped on him. Spade thrashed around but Zagrov's grip was like an iron vice. He eventually wriggled around so that his talons slashed as Zagrov forcing him to let got. Zagrov spat on the ground as Spade backed away quickly

"*So you're a dinosaur zoan type*" Zagrov said 
"*A wild beast*"
"*I know a little bit about wild beasts*"

Spade transformed into a fully realized velociraptor and snarled at Zagrov and snapped at him, he simply smiled at Spade. His full dinosaur form wasn't very big, it was a little smaller than Zagrov. Zagrov pulled a buckle at his waist and neck and the familiar sounds of chains clattered to the ground at the leg of his pants and fell from under his shirt to the deck. 

"*Well if you're going full power I may as well allow Ranko to stretch his legs too*" Zagrov said as he reached for a buckle near the hilt of his weapon and pulled that too. 

There was a rush of moving chain as it seemed to slide off the weapon all at once showing off a menacing dark coloured sword. The sword was serrated on both sides looking like big teeth jutting out each side of it. He pointed the sword at Spade 

"*I'll show you a real wild beast*" Zagrov said the look in his eyes changing


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 10, 2010)

*Sherpin Island with Sheeni
*
Sheeni ran along the roof tops of the base moving to where she had left the bag with one of her family members. She picked up the white bag where it hung off the side of the roof. She stuffed the needle gun into the bag and thought about changing her clothes. It didn't make sense at that point she was still on the island. She slung her bag over her shoulder and checked Ebony and Ivory they were loaded up and ready for anything. Suddenly there was a humongous explosion. That almost knocked her off the roof, she slid down the roof grabbing at the snowy roof top. She twisted her self acrobatically as she dropped and landed on her two feet. 

"Today has been one hell of a day, I just want to get off this island" 

She trudged through the snow headed back to town, swarms of people were fleeing the buriing town, several of them told her to run while she could too. The marine base wasn't much better, it wasn't on fire though. She walked through the streets bodies strews everywhere. The sight of the bloodied snow didn't bother her nor did the scent of burning flesh. She made her way to the docks and saw a group of men standing near a flag seemingly enjoying the destruction. One of the men was the person she was fighting with earlier, she had no desire to kill him anymore though. The other was the man that interrupted her fight. The large man sitting down with them she had never seen before. She walked right past the group but what she saw made her stop. Every single ship at the docks was burning just like the town, and the ones that weren't burning were sailing away. There was one single ship that was free from the chaos of the docks. The look of the ship alone screamed it's owners name. 

"If I stay here the next boat that comes here is a damm marine vessel"
"People saw me walking away from the base" Sheeni said with a sigh

She walked over to the group of men and stood looking right at Ravia

"Since you guys destroyed all the ways out of her except ONE!"
"I'm forced to travel with you for the time being" she said
"No funny business or I will shoot your dick off, simple as that" She said with the look of death on her face


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 10, 2010)

*Rumboar Island*
Ursla took a seat on a nearby rock ad crossed her legs. She looked around the island in disgust and looked down at the horrible suit Lance had provided for her. This suit was hands-down the most hideous thing she had ever seen. She has to get away from this dangerous crew and quick. Hanging with them will only land her in prison or worse--Impel Down.

"They expect me to wait here while they go do whatever they're going to do?! Well, I don't think so!" Ursla complained, getting off the work and placing her hands on her hips. "I'm going to find a ship and get the hell out of here." 

Suddenly she heard something over an intercom about going on lunch. Maybe, just maybe if she found one of the Marines on the island and used her persuasive charms she would be able to get a ship to get out of here. Ursla looked up towards the sky and shook her head, how could anyone live here, let alone work here?

"While I'm at it I'll turn these clowns in as well!" Ursla mused walking towards town.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 10, 2010)

*Ritoru*

Ritoru rushes up the last stair case when he spots Trouble just up ahead, "Trouble!" he rushes up and scoops up the lightning rat, "Why the hell are we here?" he asks looking at the rat, who is clearly suprised to see him.

He looks up the stairs, "You must have a really good reason for coming all the way up here..." the small rat nods, "Well whatever it is I'm gona' help you!" he releases the rat and chases it up the stares. They arrive at a large door that Ritoru easily kicks down.

He looks around the room, it is filled with lap equiptment everywhere. Trouble ignroes all of that, there are two things that catch his eye. Two large glass encasements , one filled with an orange lizard and a blue...fish looking thing in the other. 

"These friends of yours?" Ritoru asks, Trouble simply glares up at them. He charges up electricity, ready to blast them when he stops after hearing a shout, "WAIT!" 

The two turn to see a short, five foot tall man with a large pair of goggles on, "So, you're finally back...My very first success!" the man shouts with excitement, "I know you're not trying to steal my other two successes now were you...Blue Hair?"

Ritoru looks down at his crew mate and then at the two animals, "These are your nakama?" Trouble eyes the two, he wouldn't want them to know it, but he cared about them. He then gives a nod, "Then they'll be my nakama as well! And I won't let this bastard keep them!"

He walks up towards the man in goggles, "My name is Ritoru D. Kyojin! And I'd stay out of my way. I'm used to battling my giant brothers of Elbaf, and you aren't exactly of the same stature..." he says eyeing the tiny man, "Hmph, well my name is Dr. Mugoi, and let me introduce you to my latest success!" suddenly a small yellow duck with a helmet, a pair of sun glasses, combat boots, and a cigarette in it's beak leaps down and lands on Mugoi's shoulders, "Quackers!"

"I'm not afraid of your little bird there!" he says drawing his katana and adjusting his shades. He dashes forward but the duck leaps from his shoulder and slams one of it's combat boots into his forehead. He then continues to deliver several blows into his face, "Gah! What the hell!" he shouts swinging his blade in front of him, but Quackers pushes off his face and back in front of Mugoi.

He rubs his face, "This might be tougher than I thought," Trouble leaps in front of him, ready to fight, "Alright, here we go, lets even the sides!" he shouts excited. Trouble releases some electricity and nods.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 10, 2010)

Devon bolted into the hallway.  There was no way he was going to break another rib fighting this guy.  "Why am I always matched up with the tough opponents?" Devon muttered angrily.  "I haven't fought one fodder to show off my skills yet." Devon hastily headed up a steep corridor as he heard Grimbold behind him.  

A servant was walking down a hallway that cut into the steep corridor, pushing a cart carrying a pot of steaming hot soup.  Devon skidded to a halt right before he bumped into the man, and was going to ignore him, but an idea popped into his head.  "I'll be taking that," he said, grabbing the cart out of the stunned servant's hands.  "I need that!" the servant shouted angrily.  "This is the king's deus ex machina soup," he persisted, but Devon ignored him.  

Grimbold burst into the corridor, scowling viciously at Devon.  His arm was still bleeding from the wound Devon had given him earlier.  "You young people are all the same.  Cowards," Grimbold spat.  "At least our dialogue color isn't purple," Devon taunted above him, the cart hidden next to him in the hallway.  "You little punk," Grimbold said angrily, and he charged up the corridor at Devon.  

Devon grinned as Grimbold charged.  He slid the cart out of the hallway, turned it towards Grimbold, and gave it a push.  Grimbold skidded to a halt, his eyes widening in surprise.  The cart slammed into Grimbold, covering the old viking with boiling deus ex machina soup.  "What are you doing?!" the servant shouted, but Devon punched him the face, knocking him out.  "AAAAAAAAHH!" Grimbold roared.  His roaring was heard throughout the castle.  "Time to finish this," Devon said, and he headed down the corridor to take Grimbold down.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 10, 2010)

*Two years ago in Marinford?*_
Arkins charged at Clemens, holding a katana at the ready. He stabbed in a fury at her from all angles. Clemens deftly dodged each strike however, bobbing her head in and out of each stab. As Arkins pressed forward, Clemens winked and blew a kiss at him, even while dodging. Arkins glared at her in fury. He knew he was no match for a Vice Admiral, but it shouldn?t be this easy for her. She was making a fool of him.

A bored expression appeared on Clemens face. She spun around Arkins and slapped the katana out of his grip. With a speed that Arkins couldn't track, she thrust her right index finger at his chest. *?Shigan!?* she exclaimed. 

The tip of Clemens finger penetrated straight through his chest, leaving an entry wound like that of a bullet. Arkins grimaced in pain and dropped to one knee as Clemens retracted her finger in a blur. She wiped the blood from her finger across his shirt sleeve and patted him over the head as if he was her pet. ?You?re so cute when you get angry?but you have to learn to control your emotions my eager little protege,? she remarked. ?Why didn?t you use your Devil Fruit ability by the way? It would?ve helped you.? 

Arkins continued glaring at Clemens as he stood back up, even with the bullet sized hole in his chest. He wouldn?t giver her the satisfaction of showing her weakness. ?I don?t like using my ability,? Arkins responded with a grim face. He looked over at his katana and picked it up. 

?Let?s go again!? 

?Oooh my favorite words!? _
_
*Arkins vs King Sigurd...*_
King Sigurd strode towards Arkins, emboldened by his giant tree like body. With each step he took, his massive tree trunk limbs made a palpable thud. Each of his fingers resembled writhing tree roots, with jagged barbs on each end. *?I won?t blame you for running boy!?* Sigurd declared. 

Arkins remained silent.There would be no running tonight.  He drew his Gunblade, Hyperion, and squared up with the King, ignored the gaping wound in his left shoulder. Out of sight out of mind as they said. *?Birch Hollows!?* Sigurd commanded as he pointed his gnarled tree like fingers at Arkins. Each of his fingers extended in length and shot out towards the Marine. Arkins quickly ripped off his black cloak and spun it around in front of the spikes, blocking the line of sight with Sigurd. The wooden tendrils ripped Arkins cloak to shreds, but as the tattered cloth fell to the ground...Arkins was gone. 

*?I thought you were not going to run Marine!?* Sigurd howled. 

?Not running, I'm just faster,? Arkins said calmly from beside Sigurd, appearing in a burst of speed and slashing downward at his arm. Sigurd spun around to block but was too slow. Arkins chopped off the King?s right arm up the shoulder, the edge of Hyperion slicing through the tree limb like a hot knife through butter. As Sigurd?s arm fell to the floor Arkins came in for a second slash. *?Ashen Spikes!?* Sigurd commanded. A wave of tiny wooden spikes shot out of his tree body from all directions. Arkins stopped his slash in mid motion and rapidly backflipped away, barely avoiding the spikes. The Marine slid to a halt several meters away, and stared at Sigurd?s hewn right arm on the floor. 

?I hope that wasn?t your good arm,? he remarked. 
*
?As a matter of fact, it was not!?* Sigurd responded casually, too casually for Arkins taste. Tree roots flew out of the base of his body and flew towards the many fountains within the royal chamber. *?Elixir of Life!?* Sigurd commanded. The roots began to rapidly draw in water to his body, and within seconds a new right arm formed from the gnarled stump on his shoulder. 

Arkins shook his head. This was why he hated Devil Fruits. The floor beneath Arkins feet began to shake violently suddenly. *"GROVE OF ODIN!!"* Sigurd roared. Arkins rapidly spun around in every direction, trying to figure out where the attack would come from. Then he noticed the many roots trailing out of Sigurd's body and into the fountains. His eyes narrowed as he realized what would come next, he had no choice left. Right on cue, dozens of writhing tree roots blasted out of the ground around Arkins and impaled his body from every direction. Sigurd lifted Arkins up into the air, the roots still embedded into his body.  

*"You have died a warriors death!"* Sigurd commended Arkins. 

"I'm not dead yet Viking..." Arkins mumbled with his face downcast, his entire body transformed into something far from Human. Am errie clockwork like sound began to emanate from within his body.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 11, 2010)

*With the Hoax Pirates​*Feroy Toglory slowly opened his eyes while lying flat on his back. His shirt was removed and his chest, as well as some of his head, was covered in bandages. His body ached greatly and he had a slight headache. The Hoax Pirate Captain could barely sit up straight as he still felt a great deal of pain. However, without the help of their excellent healer Silvia, Feroy would be in a much worse condition.

"Well, look who's finally up." A woman's voice rang out as she stood before Feroy. The woman had long brown her with dark brown skin and light brown eyes. 

Feroy perked up at the sound of the woman's voice and looked at her in bewilderment. "Who are you?!" Feroy said, shooting her a menacing stare.

The woman pushed Feroy back to the ground with her foot and placed it against his aching chest, pinning the Hoax pirate to the deck of the ship. "That's no way to talk to your mother, Feroy!" The woman snapped back like a turtle.

Feroy froze. His eyes went blank and he didn't move a muscle. "Mother?" Feroy repeated.

"YES! Mother!" Clair said happily as she removed her foot and her son to his feet. She gave his limp body a hug and a kiss on the cheek. "Come now, don't look so dull honey!" Clair said noticing the frozen appearance of her son.

Feroy suddenly snapped out of his frozen spell and stepped back from his mother. He looked the woman up and down before finally dispelling his tension. "It's nice to finally meet you after 21 years, mom." Feroy said as he leaned against the mast.

Clair looked towards the ground at this comment and then back at Feroy, "First, I'd like to thank you for coming to the rescue of the Mother you don't even know. Next, I'd like to give you an apology for all of those years. However, there's a reason."

"Like what?" Feroy snapped back.

"This isn't exactly the right time for Q&A session, we're still in the vincinity of Naibunes and Marines could very well be on their way. But when the time is right I'll tell you everything you've ever wanted to know." Clair rebutted.

"I don't give a damn! I want answers NOW!" Feroy declared, anger appearing in his eyes.

"I can't begin to understand your pain and you can't begin to understand mines, the pain of a mother not being able to properly raise her son. I'd like to question you as well, but *now is not the time."* Clair answered plainly.

"Feroy, I am a Commander in the Revolutionary Army. I've been locked up for quite some time and now I must be headed back to the New World."

"How about we escort you there and on the way you can answer all of my questions."

Clair's eyes grew wide. "Don't speak such nonsense! *None of you are ready for the New World! Not one of you! You'll be sent backing after 20 minutes there!"* Clair bellowed. "After the stunt you all pulled today, the World Government won't be going easy on this crew any longer. You now have ties to two Revolutionary Commanders and you invaded Naibunes Boulevard. I'm afraid things only get tougher from here."

Feroy crossed his arms, "As if this means anything to me. I'm going to be the Pirate King." Feroy spoke as if this were fact. In his mind, it is. "The World Government can throw whatever they like at me, it won't stop me."

Clair chuckled a bit. "I love your determination, son! Though, on this sea, you'll need more than determination to make it to the top. I'd advice all fo you to get stronger if you'd like to live." The Revolutionary said crossing her arms.

"I won't be able to come to your rescue, kid!"

"There'll be no reason too!" Feroy said, striking a smile.


----------



## JustDoIt (Aug 11, 2010)

_Marinford..._

A man stands there, as tall as an Admiral with an enormous body. Seems like a great man. In addition he wears a black suit that makes him different from the other marines.
Another marine officer approaches him at the docks. 

"*HANDSOME ARNY!*"
The marine officer hangs in front a piece of paper. "Your wish has been confirmed. You are allowed to travel any place, even to the New World as long as you sign that the Marine HQ are not responsible for your life"

"I agree" 
"*Let us know when you are ready to leave the HQ in order to get ready a ship*"
"No need. I can walk"

The officer steps back but then nods at Arny once again "*And I forgot to mention something. Keep an eye for some bastards that call themselves Creed Pirates. They are dangerous enough for only one marine though*" the officer laughed.
"I could rip your heart our of your body in an instant and let you see it in my hand but.... I am busy" Handsome Arny says in a calm tone and walks away but that words were enough to make the officer drop his jaw..


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 11, 2010)

Devil's Luck Pirates-

A few days have passed since Damien had begun his treatment, the rest of the crew had been off doing their own thing. Damien was told it would be a week or two before he was fully healed. But within these few days... "Hup." He hopped out of his bed and cracked his neck, adjusted his shoulders and popped his back. "There we go, much better." Mikado's eyes widen as he actually seems to be back to full health. "How is that possible?" She wonders. "I will do anything to win a bet. And i've recovered, as such, the bet is mine. You are going to join my crew." A small smile comes across her cheek. "I see~ Then i suppose i have no choice~" She turns and motions for Damien to follow. "Come on, We'll get my stuff and go." 

After gathering her items and getting the rest of the crew back together Damien gathers them all on deck. "Alright, Roy, Aaron, Katherine, Marcus, Zander, Alex i want you all to meet Mikado." The Doctor bows. "She will be our new Doctor and with her, the crew is almost complete! We just need a shipwright and maybe a musician..." He rubbed his chin, "But for now. The Devil's Luck Pirates are back in action!"

Elsewhere- 

The CFP--

Hachi sits atop the mast and watches the waves hit the ship. "My goal is out there, Somewhere." He thinks to himself. "The ultimate enemy... David Jalkan." He stands up and leaps back down onto the deck. "Time to do some training." He grabs a set of weights and begins to lift them. "I must grow stronger,No matter what."


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 11, 2010)

*Black Storm Pirates? *

Kumori is the Last to arrive. They see that he is Carrying the Head of a man. This Head formerly belong to Lt. Soran, who had died a noble, but pathetic death in trying to defeat the Masked Swordsman. He arrives at Raiva?s side and sees the flag planted there. The Masked Swordsman stands there for a second, before kneeling. ?I shall Continue to serve under you, Captain Raiva, until that day?? Kumori says, with a chuckle. Raiva merely looks at him and then Kumroi says, ?The Day that you are weakened. I hope it Never comes, captain, truly.?

He then laugh, as if it was one big joke, and says, ?So Are we leaving or not??

*The Hoax Pirates?*

Silvia comes out from the Apate to the deck. She is smiling. Then She turns to Feroy and says, ?I have served my purpose, here. Reuniting a son and his mother,? She places her sword into her hilt and chuckles. ?My actions here have gained me a bounty. Nothing exactly new for me?. This isn?t exactly my first time being a pirate.? She turns to Feroy and says, ?I shall provide medical attention to your crew and then I?ll be on my way."


----------



## Noitora (Aug 11, 2010)

*The Black Storm Pirates ? Arc I: Post VIII
Sherpin Shores*

*Spoiler*: _Captain Raiva D. Tempestade_ 



​



*The Black Storm Pirates form at the docks?*

  Raiva D. Tempestade, somewhat satisfied with his visit to Sherpin Shores gazed over the burning down with his hands slipped into his pockets. The heavy winds caused his pirate coat to flutter aimlessly behind him, but the wind was not too harsh. One might even say it was good sailing wind, perhaps he was being blessed to continue on? That was an amusing thought. As Raiva waited at the docks, the men he had intended began to gather one by one. Three were no brainers simply one girl he had got his eye on would be of some trouble, but he would cross that bridge when he came to it.

  Within the town the sounds of something quite heavy and destruction seemed to plough through the city. Eventually the giant he had met in the town centre with a taste for destruction wandered over carrying barrels of rum. He was not surprised; however a good drink did seem like a good idea once they had set sail. Raz lowered down next to Raiva upon coming over, setting down the barrel of rum and first offering a drink, followed by a more serious comment of following Raiva? as along as he brought the enjoyment of action and fighting strong enemies. The Captain looked over Raz in the corner of his eye before speaking in his dark tone,
*?With the havoc we are creating, I assure you? that will not be a problem. Welcome to The Black Storm Pirates, led by me? Raiva D. Tempestade.?*
  A moment later Carnage appeared next to Raiva, the Captain slightly glancing over to him as acknowledgement as well as taking note of the body on his scythe. 
*?Enjoy your meal? *
He said calmly. He had not brought his trophy of their skirmish here, instead he had left Fasfa in the town centre, upon the execution stand. When the marines came to investigate they would be unpleasantly surprised to find the statue like remains. Raiva could not help but briefly wonder if he?d get some sort of nickname.

  Next to make an appearance was the woman whom he had briefly met within the marine base, the assassin girl. An arrogant one he had come to realise, attempting to barely pay any attention to him or his crew as she passed. Continuing to wear is dark expression Raiva kept his eyes ahead on the town with both his hands slipped into his pockets, waiting patiently for what he had predicted to occur. Not a few moments later the woman reappeared in front of him, gazing up with an expression of determination. After she spoke, Raiva closed his eyes with a small amused sound escaping his lips.
*?Do not flatter yourself??*
  Finally the return of his new first mate came forth, the masked warrior with terrifying skills. A lucky break to come across, which would make Grand line all that easier to march through. Kumori strode over to the group with the head of the Lt. on the end of his sword. It appeared as just like him his crew favoured trophies. As the swordsman spoke, Raiva opened his eyes to acknowledge him, and nodded in agreement. If he were ever weak, he did not deserve his position of Captain.

 He soon spoke himself, his tone as dark as always.
*?Wecome? to the Black Storm Pirates. I am Raiva D. Tempestade, this is Carnage our doctor . Kumori, our new first mate and swordsman. My large comrade here? still need your name, and you? woman, what is yours??*
Upon gathering this information the Captain turned on his heel, his long black coat flowing behind him in a graceful flush before he began his stride towards his ship, hands still comfortably in his pockets. The Devils Pride. It was a large ship, packed with various weaponry and bedrooms already prepared for newcomers along with a hefty hall of treasure that was on the ship when Raiva and Carnage took it. Though the oddest thing was the various statues on men and women on the deck ? those were Raivas? trophies. The man of D strode onto his ship using the ramp and made his way towards the helm. Upon his entrance, he could not help but sense another presence upon the ship? he could not place his finger on it. The Captain stood at the helm, one hand grabbing the wheel as he gazed idly over the deck, before towards the water.

*?Let us set sail then? our destination is Reverse Mountain, to Grand Line.?*


----------



## Noitora (Aug 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Musics_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWOMc7YHEYM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




*Following the Crimson Fist Pirates
Vice Admiral Demetri Yoh*
​
*The Silver Sword closes in on the chase…*

  The Severing Waves plowed through the water as the wind pounded against the sails. It seemed fate was in their favour as the marine vessel stormed over the waters in the open blue. It was calming air to be in, yet the situation threw some density over the marines whom rode upon the ship. It was always a tense time when tracking down pirates after their evils spread their names about. Leading this crew of valiant men stood the Vice Admiral Demetri Yoh, his long white marine coat flowing in the heavy winds that pushed the ship along. One hand gripped Sho-ro Koigokoro in its’ sheath idly at his hip, while the other was hidden under the coat. They were in pursuit of the The Crimson Sea Dwelle, the Crimson Fist Pirates. Demetri could not help but get a good feeling.

  As his light silver hair shook in the wind, fluttering the fringe aimlessly, his slit eyes gazed off into the distance. There he saw it on the waters edge. A marine come running up to him a moment later panting from over exerting himself. Demetri quirked one of his thin brows down to the marine.
*“You got tired running… ten metres at most?”*
The marine gazed up at him with a blank face, before comically raising both hands flattened out and flapping them from side to side. *“For effect, for effect.” *Demetri let a small smile escape him before turning his gaze ahead once more.
*“They were spotted, hm?”*
The marine saluted while saying ‘aye, sir’ – it seemed not even these pirates could escape the justice of the World Government. Though he had heard somewhat hefty things about them. The Captain had a power of fire and lava, a skilled martial artist, a half mechanical fish man and another with a strange plane ability. Though he was mostly concerned about the swordsman, Hachi Dori or the The Hummingbird. While he suspected this rookies ability to still be something he could handle Demetri could not help but wonder if his old habit would die hard.

  The Silver Sword looked over the bounty posters in his hand, studying each carefully before passing them to the nearby marine, and speaking his orders.
*“Lets’ catch up with these pirates, these seas aren’t for the lawless anymore.”*
The marine ran down the steps and quickly began barking orders for the ships increase in speed. The mechanics within the inside of the ship sounded quite loudly as it prepared for a burst of power. A moment later the ship rocketed forward, the marines on the deck quickly grabbing hold on the sides and various objects to keep their balance, Demetri however stood on his forward stand, keeping his balance. His coat fluttered heavily along with his hair as the air pressure pushed against him. The Severing Waves slowed down and soon it stopped beside the Crimson Fist Pirates ship, canons readying, but not firing. One marine Lt. grabbed old of a loud speaker via the Dem dem mushi and barked their commands.
*“All pirates! SAAAA~REEEEEEENNN~DAAAAA~~~! You’re all under arrest!”*

Demetri slid his Sho-ro Koigokoro an inch from its’ sheath. Like pirates would ever give up.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 11, 2010)

*Aboard the Crimson Sea Dweller*

They had been sailing as far away from the former Crimson Kingdom island as they could, they had dealt with that island and now it was the townspeoples responsibility to rebuild after the reign of terror that Derrick's little brother had left them. Though Derrick himself had left them with some issues as he had burnt down their jungle in the process of the battle...Their jungle had become a major resource but they'd live on with out out...Hopefully.

As they continued to sail Vince spotted an upcoming ship, "Well, seems Marines spotted us," he says casually, *"All pirates! SAAAA~REEEEEEENNN~DAAAAA~~~! You’re all under arrest!”*

Derrick busts out from his room and heads up on deck, "What the hell is all this noise?!" he asks in an annoyed tone, "It appears we're under arrest," Joshua replies while playing a tune on his violin.

"Hmph...Is that so..." Derrick walks to the end of the ship and stares at the large marine ship behind them, "Ok! Sounds good, will we be going to Impel Down now?" he shouts so they can hear him, "I've heard it's lovely this time of year!"

He holds up a finger, "But before we go there's really something you should do..." he holds out both his hands, palms open, one in front of the other, "Fuck off," he says before firing off a massive blast of lava that causes the ship to sink down a little due to the force, though it quickly rises back up.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 11, 2010)

*The Creed Pirates?*

Marvin walked up, tray in hand. He grumbled something and the marine in front of him, slammed down some slop. Flies flew around it. Marvin shook his head and walked over to a long table, in which slaves were sitting at. Marvin sat down, crossed his arms and then spat in the slop. He refused to eat this stuff. He wasn?t a damn pig and never would be. One of the Slaves looked at him. Marvin could tell that he only twenty, but looked like he was fifty. Damn.

_?You going to eat your food?? _He asks Marvin. Marvin shook his head and pushed it to the Slave. _?You?re going to need energy for today at the Factory. There?s a big Order coming apparently.?_ Marvin shrugs. ?I refuse to eat that.? He mutters. The Slave shook his head, _?You must be new then. By tomorrow you?ll be wanting to eat.? _

The Slave then starts to scoop the stuff down his throat, taking a quick drink from his bottle of water and then returning to it. Once he?s done, he looks at Marvin and says,_? My name?s Jonathan, and Although I look fifty, I?m only twenty. I miss my mom.?_ He mutters. Marvin frowns. ?Why don?t you go back then??

Jonathan laughs, his voice hoarse and sore, coughing out smoke. _?What do you think this is? No one has ever Left the Factory. Or to be more accurate, their bodies remained, but their spirits left.? _

Marvin understands what Jonathan is saying. ?They died,? He says. Jonathan chuckles. _?That?s exactly what I?m saying. Hell, Day tried to escape today. The poor Bastard?s remains are probably being wiped up at the moment? Kaion didn?t leave a single body part.? _Marvin looks at him and Says, ?Who is Kaion??

Jonathan frowns, as if he is remembering something unpleasant. _?He is the Head of the Factory. Don?t ever anger him, for he has the Strength of ten men??_ That is all Jonathan can say, for the speaker?s come back on.

*?TWENTY MINUTE RATIONAL BREAK IS COMPLETE. RETURN TO YOUR WORK STATIONS, IMMEDIATELY. YOU?LL BE ACCOMPANIED BY MARINE SQUADS.?*

The Slaves all get up, as they?re prodded by rifles, forced to move in a giant pack. Marvin however, smiles. For he sees that Risa is one of these marines. He whispers to her, ?We?re going to this factory. I want to see who this ?Kaion? is!?


----------



## JustDoIt (Aug 11, 2010)

_Later....with Handsome Arny_

Arny sits on a rock somewhere in the ocean looking at the great view. Wind blows his coat than hangs loosely from his shoulders.

Keeps a report in his hands from the Creed Pirates. They have been last seen near Kaion's area. The paper turns to ashes slowly and flies away with the wind.
"You are going at the factory rats.....I have to admit that you are brave.."

Arny stares at the sun..."Just destroy that corrupted bastard"

*Next day...*

Handsome Arny sits inside a bar, at a distant island somewhere at the Grand Line. Full of pirates, nobody even cares for him. And Arny just sits there drinking his cold drink. It seems that the pirates are thinking something....

And then someone makes the mistake. One of them walks casually towards Arny. _"Oi, you there Marine! What the fuck you think you are doing in a bar with pirates...alone.."_ the pirate grins and everyone starts laughing

"I am looking for someone" Arny answers seriously without looking the pirate above him.
_"Oiiii, would you mind telling me who is the one?"_
"His name is Serious Jim and he returned from New World few days ago" 
The pirates shoots the bottle and brakes it into pieces "_The next one is in your head_ " he puts the gun on Arny's head
"You dare to challenge a man of Justice? You signed your death contract. You have no other option now than to die"

The gun made of steel simply starts turning into ash. The pirate's hand burns and scream in pain "_My hand...what the fuck?? It burnsss!!!"_
The temperature inside the bar increases, the table cracks, ashes gather all around burning everything else it touch. Even the walls get on fire..
"I am alone so I cannot arrest all of you. You may burn in peace.." It seems like ash flies around Arny and the flames do not harm him. He casually passes from the burning door and blows away the flames. Behind him the flames cover the exit once again and Arny leaves everyone in that burning hell...


----------



## Pyro (Aug 11, 2010)

*With Gritt and Sawyer*

Gritt and Sawyer could only watch helplessly as the Admiral had flown their commander away to a place unknown. There was really nothing they could do. Drake was on a whole other level than them and even he got beat easily. So, they turned their attention to the sight of a mother reuniting with her son. It was good to get their mind off of a captured commander and a dead namakama.

"I will accompany you to the New World to meet with the Revolutionary leader Ms. Toglory. I have to send in my report about this attack and escorting you would only make the trip more enjoyable." Gritt said respectfully to his superior officer. 

*"Ya you go an do that Gritt. I don wanna see big boss lady all P.O'd when she finds out that we managed to release one commander while lettin nother get caught. Aint gonna be purty. Speaking of which, it wont be good if you fellas head out to the New World just yet either. It's got buncha tough guys that you dont even know bout. Fact, I dont even know if you guys'll survive long enough to get strong enough to even compete. An that's why I decided I'd stick around here for a bit. Babysit a few rookies for ahwile till they can walk on ter own ya know?" *Sawyer said to Gritt

* "Besides Drake would probably want one of us looking after his so... uh I mean... new favorite pirate. Right Clair?"* Sawyer said trying to recover smoothly after almost letting the secret slip again.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 11, 2010)

Miashi-

"So, How shall we start?" Yoshu raises a blade and smirks. "Should we begin with the arms? Those are troubling sometimes when fighting a samurai." Miashi rubs the back of his head. "A-ya... Always getting stuck in these kinds of situations..." He lets out a little bit of a sigh and places his hand on the hilt of his blade. "Tell you what, How bout we just have a drink huh? I hate fighting pointless battles." 

Yoshu smirks. "The type that hates battles hmm...?" He thinks to himself. "You're right, perhaps we can just take our time and have a drink." He sheathes his sword and begins to walk over to Miashi. "After all, war and battles are pointless aren't they?" Miashi looks the man over. "He changed fast..." He smirks. "HAhaha! Glad you see it my way!" He holds out a hand to Yoshu. "So how about it! Let's go get a drink!" Yoshu grabs his hand and both men look at each other. 

"How about.. We get a..." Yoshu grabs his sword with his free hand and swings. "SLICE OF PIZZA!" Miashi pulls on Yoshu's arm, flips and kicks the Doctors head, sending him backwards. "I figured you'd try something like that." He smirks. "Wellp.... Damn, I've been getting into a lot of trouble lately..." Yoshu rubs his chin. "That hurt... Here i thought i fooled you." Miashi shook his head. "Sorry, Guess i've just got a complex personality." 


Elsewhere at Sea-

"Lt. Rodam! We are nearing Grand Szall Kingdom." Rodam nods. "Good, Good! Inform the men to be prepared, The king of this place is a bit eccentric from what i heard." The man nods. "But sir, Are you sure this is where the Devil's Luck Pirates are headed?" Rodam nods. "There is no doubt about it, They will be heading here without a shadow of a doubt! It's the only place that's next in line after the island of doctors." The man nods. "Alright sir, I'll prepare the men!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 11, 2010)

Marineford...
Vice Admiral's Beverly Clemens and Archer Armstrong sat in Meiji's office, arguing. Which basically constituted a lot of Clemens yelling while Archer sat back and rolled his eyes. Clemens pointed an accusing finger at Archer, as Fleet Admiral Meiji looked on. 

"This 50 year old screw up-!"

"49..." Archer quickly corrected.

"...he purposely let the intruder get by him to free the prisoner-!"

"This Purple Hat guy hit me in the face with like the sun in his fist or something, after a giant turtle distracted me. Try recovering from that." 

"Bullshit! You weren't taking it seriously!" Clemens responded fiercely. She looked at Meiji and then back at Archer. "And he knows very well it was Kent!"

"Shichibukai Kent?" Meiji muttered curiously with a raised eyebrow. 

Archer shook his head and laughed. "She's mistaken Ji-san. It wasn't Kent. This guy called himself Purple Hat, didn't even look like Kent." 

"You're so full of shit Archer those indigo eyes of yours have turned brown!" Clemens retorted sharply. 

"Did your mother not give you enough love when you were a child? Is that it?" Archer asked her sincerely. 

"Listen here you washed up motherf-!" 

Meiji quickly raised his hand and both of them became silent. "You two quarrel like children. I'm tired of it. Learn to respect each other and work together!" he grumbled. 

Archer nodded his head thoughtfully. "That's what I've been trying to do sir..." He didn't look at Clemens but he could still feel her laser beam like stare boring through his skull.

"As for this Purple Hat. Issue a 100 Million bounty on his head immediately. Such a dangerous man needs to be caught," Meiji said toughtfully. "You are both dismissed!" he added with a warm smile. 

"You believe him over me sir?!" Clemens exclaimed in disbelief, with an almost hurt expression on her face. 

Meiji chuckled and leaned back in his chair. "I believe and trust you both. However Archer saw this man up close while you did not Beverly. Archer has been with the Marines for a very long time. If he says that the man wasn't Kent then I wil take his word for it." That was that. The great Fleet Admiral had made himself clear, and the look on his face told Clemens to drop it. 

Archer rose to his full height and saluted. "Thank you sir..."

Clemens also rose to her feet, but her salute had much less enthusiasm. As they both walked towards the door, Meiji spoke up again. "Ah right I almost forgot something!" he declared. Archer and Clemens turned back around to face the old Marine. "I want you both to hug...and say you're sorry. That usually does the trick with my grandkids after they have a fight." 

Clemens jaw dropped and you could almost see a nerve twitch by her eye. "Ah that sounds nice! I used to make my nieces do the same thing" Archer exclaimed brightly as he opened his long arms wide towards Clemens.

"This isn't over..." Clemens hissed under her breath.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 11, 2010)

*With Azzan* 

Dr. Kizu moved forward, grinned wickedly.  Azzan clutched his arm, wincing in pain.  Dr. Kizu sliced at Azzan to the left.  Azzan leaped back, still clutching his arm, but the leap was sluggish, and he almost fell over.  "The Adrenaline Spike must be wearing off," Azzan muttered.  Dr. Kizu had noticed this as well.  "That drug you put in your body is wearing off," he said.  "I can't wait to see what your muscles look like after I slice up your body."  

Azzan injected a painkiller into his wounded arm.  The pain subsided, but his arm was now completely numb, making it impossible to use.  As Dr. Kizu moved forward, Azzan slid another needle into his neck.  "Reflex shot!" Dr. Kizu swung forward with his saw, but Azzan easily moved out of the way.  His movements were sluggish, as one of his arms was limp and he was burnt out from the Adrenaline Spike, but he was still able avoid Dr. Kizu's next strikes.  

Dr. Kizu growled in frustration.  "If I can't slice you up, I'll just have to drill a hole through you first," the insane doctor muttered angrily.  He reached down and pulled out an electric drill from his apron. He let it spin several times, grinning at Azzan.  "Only an imbecile would use something like that to administer treament," Azzan scoffed.  "And since you have Dr. in front of your name, you are clearly not an imbecile.  The extra sleep you are getting must be destroying your thought process.  It is imperative that we give you some caffeine right away," Azzan stated in a serious tone.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 12, 2010)

*With the Phoenix Pirates...*
_One month ago in Water 7...
Richie waited impatiently on the dock as his older sister Jessie, and twelve of her clones, checked every nook and cranny of his one man ship, the Richie Rider IV. Jessie hung down from the railing like an acrobat, examining the metal hull. His sister could be a real pain in the beeswax sometimes. 

"Did you-?"

"Yes!" Richie interjected impatiently, already knowing what she was going to ask. 

"What about the-"

"I already boosted the RPM threshold by 60 percent!" 

"And-"

"Got that covered as well! Geez Sis I know how to build a boat!" 

Jessie looked back up at Richie and smiled wanly. She took a giant leap from the deck and landed beside Richie's Spider Walker. "I know but I still wanted to doublecheck!" she said, "I won't let my kid brother go out into the GL without knowing he'll be safe and sound." 

Richie chuckled at his sister's concern. She had no reason to be afraid really. Richie had no doubt in his mind he'd make it to the end...after that though, well he knew it wouldn't be pretty. "Heh...don't you worry. In a years time I'll be more famous then you, and ten times the Shipwright you are. GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" he announced boldly. 

Suddenly Jessie grabbed up Richie from the chair of his Spider Walker, and put him in a tight bear hug. Richie rolled his eyes with embarrassment and sighed. "Just promise me you won't do anything stupid...and that you'll join up with a good group of people. People who you can share your dream with, and who you can support in return!" 

"You mean like those unnamed fools you joined up with? Oh yeah I'm going to be a great Pirate Captain!" Richie retorted, "Uh you can let me go now...my ribs are cracking!" _

*Aboard the Dagger...*
Richie looked over at the totally obliterated hull of his Richie Rider. This Pirate ship had come out of nowhere and totally smashed it to pieces as it landed. Oh yeah he wanted some payback..right now. Richie  gestured towards Jimbo and Hannah with a serious face to get behind him. "You two guys stay here. I'm going to have a little talk with these folks!" As Richie took the full measure of the Pirate ship, he realized he might just be able to make it out of here...with a few modifications of course. 

Suddenly a girl dropped down from the railing of the ship, and landed in front of Richie and the kids. "Hello, sorry about almost crushing you buuuuuuuut what are you doing here?" she remarked. 

Richie thumbed his nose at the girl, trying to play it tough like the cool rebel hero's always did in the movies. "Listen girlie, you fools crushed my boat...with your much crummier boat. So now you owe me *your* boat! That's right, tell the rest of your friends to get down here so we can negotiate!" 

Richie winked slyly at Jimbo at Hannah, who looked at him in awe. Yup, they clearly knew the deal. It's good to have fans he thought to himself.


----------



## JustDoIt (Aug 12, 2010)

Handsome Arny walks down the street of that distant town...thinking
"Corruption....corrupted bastards and rats everywhere...nobody wants Justice, everyone is about themselves only..."

"I have to finish what my family started...I won't back down now. I just have to become stronger. If I work on some more Rokushiki techniques then my body will become stronger for sure..."

"I think it is time to capture those Creed Pirates....hm and with Kaion there will be a mess, rock n roll then..."


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2010)

*Asuka... *

?Shit!? Asuka shouts, dodging bullets from both the dog and Mandy. As a bullet grazes her cheek, she spits and says, ?Tch. I?ve had enough of this.? She whips out her rifle and fires a bullet toward Mandy. Fang rips forward and presses Mandy to the ground, so that the bullet misses her. Asuka curses. ?Damn dog!? Mandy, still pinned down by Fang, raises her gun to shoot at Asuka.

Asuka ducks starting to run as bullets start to rip through every manner of fabric in the room. Mandy groans while still under Fang, _?Once I?m done with you I can? go back to my husband.? _

Asuka sniffs. ?Lady you won?t get that chance!? 

Fang turns toward Asuka and growls. Asuka grits her teeth and aims her rifle at the dog. She had to watch out for those turrets. Then she realized that the dog?s head had a freaking laser on it! The laser aimed at her head, she started moving, before it was fired. The laser flew and blew up the wall behind Asuka, the force knocking her too the ground. Mandy then sprung forward, twisting her torso and moving with surprising speed, she started firing bullets at Asuka?s direction. 

Asuka then grins. She jumps up, dodging bullets and jumping over Mandy?s head with one giant leap. She then twists her body so that the rifle is facing Mandy?s back. ?Cat Shot!? She fires Whiskers from the rifle, who has been hiding there since the beginning of the fight. The cat goes in frenzy, tearing into Mandy?s back._ ?Augh! What is this!??_ Mandy shouts, trying to pry Whiskers from her back.

She finally does, ripping the cat off her and slamming him into the wall. She points a gun at it, but Fang comes ripping forward, picking up Whiskers in his mouth and preparing to chomp down on him. Whiskers struggles to get out, but the dog has him locked between his teeth. Mandy then turns to Asuka and smirks, _?One move and the cat is dead. ?_

Asuka only smiles though. ?Fuck off, lady.? She whips out her rifle and shoots at the dog. Fang drops Whiskers, running away in fear. Mandy prepares to shoot the cat, but Whiskers is already on her and pries her gun from her two hands. He Scurries over to Asuka and hands the gun to her. She grins and says, ?Now things are evenly matched!? 

Mandy however laughs her gun to the side. She then points at Whisker and says, ?_You think that can compete with anything my husband has created? My husband is the smartest scientist in the world, your little cat can?t do shit to Fang!? _

Asuka wipes some blood from her face and says, ?How about it then, bitch?? Mandy grits her teeth and aims her gun at Asuka. She presses the trigger and bullets start to rain on Asuka. Asuka spins dodging, and then throws Whiskers. The cat however is blocked by Fang, who swipes at him with his paw. 

The dog is shot in the side, though and flies into the wall. Asuka smiles, puffing the smoke out from her rifle and say, ?How about that for marvelous creation?? 

Mandy looks at Asuka and her eyes are wide in rage, once more. She raises her submachine gun and says, _?Now it?s about time for you to die!? _She shouts, angrily.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Demetris' theme_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REVkKGzNDZo[/YOUTUBE]




*Following the Crimson Fist Pirates
Vice Admiral Demetri Yoh*
​
*The fated blades are drawn…*

   The Vice Admiral watched calmly as the Captain came froth into view and taunted the marines. Most of the marines stood quite calmly and watched themselves; it was not the first time they had clashed with a loud mouthed pirate. Suddenly two bursts of lava shot towards their ship, causing the pirates one to lower in the water before remerging at its’ standard height. It was only a moment of action, and a Silver flash flew from Demetris' hip. As the huge laza blasts flew towards the ship, a silver strike that travelled from the blade pierced them both, causing the two blasts to vanish into ash and crumble to the sea.

That was this Captains power then, well the very edge of it at least it was certainly a dangerous one.. As some of the marines gasped and yelled as they fell about the ship preparting for the impact. Relieved sighs sounded as the lava blasts were handled by the Vice Admiral, only a glowing trail of silver slowly fading in the air. Demetri stood tall and collected with a thumb still slightly pushing Sho-ro Koigokoro from its’ sheath. Satsified he would make a move, the Vice Admiral turned on his heel and strode down to the deck where most his men were occupying.

*“Lt.” *
He sad as he approached a capped marine with the loudspeaker. The man swiftly saluted and awaited his commands.
*“Have the sea stone cuffs prepared, as well as the boarding party. I will head over first; we do not have much time to waste here considering our true target is still on the move.” *
The Lt. agreed and headed off quickly to prepare the rest of the marines. Time as not on their side, and this side trip was the skin coming off Demetris’ nose. He had heard how resilient these pirates could be, which was an issue for cleaning this up quickly. The tall Vice Admiral turned to look over to the Crimson Fists ship, taking one step towards it, before vanishing from sight on the Severing Waves. A moment later the Silver Swords’ foot connected with the deck of the Crimson Sea Dwelle, with his slit eyes the Vice Admiral side glanced to the pirates at hand.

*“It was unfortunate, but recently hearing the Crimson Fist Pirates were in the area I thought I might as bring you in, but I won’t be able to mess around too long; you’re a detour you see”*


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2010)

*Jax*

_Negotiate?_

The child was...incredibly annoying, Jax realized. He had a throbbing headache, and the kid would not shut up. Not only that, he was making demands...demands hat involved them giving him _The Dagger_.

That didn't sit too well with Jax.

He bent down and picked up a shard of metal, twisted from the crash. He concentrated for a moment, and it was enveloped in Force Energy, untwisting itself in mid air. After a few moments he had a workable dagger.

The kid was a predator.

_*Not too long ago...*

"Here's your first challenge," Jorma said, pointing at the bear.

Jax frowned. The bear was...large. And vicious. This would be difficult.

He charged the bear, rolling under a swipe and coming up with a jackknife kick.  The bear stumbled back and Jax kept coming, pressing his advantage with a flurry of punches. He kicked out, but his foot caught on a root and he fell to the ground, raising an arm to ward off the incoming blow...

The bear turned tail and ran.

Jax stood and began to pursue it, but Jorma stopped him. "It's over. You won."

"I..don't understand," Jax said, puzzled. "I made a mistake. It had the advantage. Even an animal can understand that that was the time to finish me off. Why didn't it?"

"It's a predator Jax," Jorma said. "It isn't used to being challenged. When you showed you were willing to fight, it got scared and ran." He looked at the young pirate, grinning. "The sea is full of predators Jax. Once you figure out how to identify them, you can solve a lot of things without a fight."_

*Here and Now*

Jax dropped to the ground silently, walking up next to Ixian, the dagger hovering next to his head. With a small nod, it shot forward, only inches away from they boy's face. "Let's get some things straight," Jax said softly. "This our boat. We intend to keep it."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 12, 2010)

*With the Phoenix Pirates...*
Richie narrowed his eyes at the newcomer as he dropped to the ground, making it look so easy. Richie however focused on the metal shard that this dude somehow levitated in the air. 
_
A Devil Fruit user_...Richie realized inwardly with surprise. 

He had seen lot's of ability users back in Water 7. Hell his sister had a pretty honkin weird ability herself. Crazy purple energy and levitation however wasn't one of them. Richie sweatdropped slightly, he had never fought a Devil Fruit user before. Suddenly a troubling thought occurred to Richie. If this guy had such a power, then what were these other mooks capable of? As he looked this dude up and down it hit him, and Richie smiled. 

Hehe...this guy's probably the Captain, he thought to himself. How could he not be? Richie figured he was probably the strongest one, and meanwhile all of his lackies were just weak fodder. That's the way it always worked in the films. 

Just as Richie was about to intimidate the fool with a speech about his *three* legendary exploits, suddenly the guy blasted the metal shard at Richie's face. Richie flinched instinctively and closed his eyes. Am I dead? he thought to himself. The young shipwright quickly opened his eyes and his jaw dropped as he saw the metal shard floating right in front of his face, literally nose to nose with it. 

"Let's get some things straight," the guy said softly. "This is our boat. We intend to keep it."

Beads of sweat poured down Richie's forehead, but suddenly he felt the stares of Jimbo and Hannah, his fans...well his only two fans, but he would have many more soon. I can't let them down! Richie moved the joystick on his Spider Walker, and the eight mechanical legs rapidly sidestepped the floating blade and skidded to a halt to their right. At the same time he pressed a red button on his armrest. A large steel gatling gun rose out of a small turret propped above his headrest, the business end pointed right at the stranger. 

"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! Say hello to my leeetle friend you mook! I could've easily stopped that blade (not really), but I wanted to see just how low down and rotten you really were! But now all you've done is make me angry...and you won't like me when I'm angry!"   

Suddenly a teenage girl, with bright reddish blond hair, probably no more then a year older then himself, leaped to the ground beside the guy. She crossed her arms and didn't seem to be too bothered by having a gatling gun pointed at her face. 

"You shouldn't point guns at my friends...little guy," she said with a grin. 

"WHAT DID YOU JUST CALL ME!?!" Richie yelled. Little guy?! I'm not little, he stammered inwardly. 

Richie's thumb hovered over the trigger of his gatling gun. His hand trembled nervously. He didn't want to shoot them...but they had insulted his pride and he had didn't want to lose face in front of Jimbo and Hannah. As he looked at their ship a new plan formed in his head. Suddenly the gatling gun swerved towards the hull of the ship and began to spin around rapidly. 

"You wanna get nuts?! Let's get nuts! (he had heard this line in a movie as well) Give me your ship or I'm going to rip it to shreds. It's only fair because you busted up mine!" he demanded.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 12, 2010)

*Inside Gog with Land*

Land jumped over the railing and landed with a loud clank standing in front of where the boy in the strange device aimed his gun. His armor suddenly changed to a jet black affair with spikes jutting out all over it. A pair of shields appeared in each of his hands. Both of them with the entire face of it covered in black menacing spikes much like the armor he was wearing. 

"Kid, think carefully about what you're doing" Land said his eyes flashing dangerously through the visor of his armor

He wouldn't let anything happen to what was now his home, it was busted to shit but he wouldn't let some disrespectful kid shoot holes in his ship. The whirring of the gattling gun continued as Land stood there with shields in hand ready to protect the boat. Land wouldn't hurt him but he wouldn't just allow him to do as he pleased either.

"So what's it going to be?" Land asked
"You going to do something smart or something stupid?"

The sea king suddenly lurched violently and Richie's hand pressed down on the button causing shots to be fired off. Land even though he was off balanced got in front of the area and jammed the shields together they seemed to be two parts of a whole as they fit perfectly together creating a wall of spikes blocking off a large part of the ship. The noise of bullet clanging on the shields quickly stopped. 

"You got a pair of balls on you" Land said moving the shields apart and glaring at the boy


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Vash TS (Aug 12, 2010)

*Leaving Sherpin Island with Sheeni*

Sheeni and the others made their way to the ship, there were statues of people all over the boat, they all had looks of terror on their face. 

"Is this guy some kind of sick sculptor?" Sheeni thought to herself

She had never actually seen his powers work, she didn't even know if he had powers at this point. It didn't take them long to get the ship moving, when they were just leaving the dock Sheeni's weird power clicked on, there was someone on the boat other than just the people on deck. She looked around and tried to concentrate on where the person was but the power faded out again

"Hey Ravia is there supposed to be anyone else on this boat?" she asked him curiously

He gave her one of his dangerous looks

"A stowaway" Sheeni said reaching for her guns
"I can't explain why I know or where they person is but I know there is someone else on the boat other than just us" Sheeni said her guns already in her hand


----------



## Noitora (Aug 12, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Well I hate to disappoint you." Hachi was the first to speak up. "But I don't think i'll let you take any of us in." He passes by Derrick. "Oi! That's my-" "Shut up, you see that blade of his? That sword means he's mine." Hachi draws both his blades. "I'm curious to see where i stand on terms with one of the famous swordsman in the marines... I wanna meet that Alexander guy too." Hachi spins his blades around. "Alright Mr. Vice Admiral. I've only heard of you by reputation, So why don't you show me how you gained that reputation huh!" He dashes forward and leaps into the air, swinging both blades down.



*Following the Crimson Fist Pirates
Vice Admiral Demetri Yoh*
​
*One can not help but test the future of the sea…*

   It was not long till what Demetri had predicted came true and he was not complaining in the slightest. As he stood tall on the pirate’s deck he heard the voice of the Crimson Fists first mate taunting him. As the man spoke and drew his swords he continued to gaze towards the pair in a side long glance, his eyes so thin they appeared as a stream of eye lashes. As Hachi began his advancement Demetri trailed his right hand around the hilt of Sho-ro Koigokoro and prepared to draw it. One thing he could not help but respect in any man, was a dream as difficult and as time consuming as to be the strongest, to be the best. Even more so, if it was the same dream as his own.

*“The Hummingbird I presume. You wish to be the strongest hm…” *
 He ran out of time to speak, as Hachi launched himself into the air with both his swords thrusting down in a powerful strike. As he came closer, Demetri drew Sho-ro Koigokoro in one powerful slid of his own. As the blade ripped free from its’ sheath the pressure from the force used caused the sails on the ship to violently flutter, and loose objects to be tossed back from the air being fiercely pushed. Some of the marines on their ship raised their arms to defend themselves from the black lash. The blade swiftly clashed with both of Hachis, deflecting the attack. One of the most powerful swordsmen in the marines, that was for sure.
*“… It is quite a dream to have if that is so.”*
After his swift block a fading silver light phased from the weapons trail, before suddenly the Vice Admiral vanished, and appeared behind the pirate swordsman, his sword vertically cutting from the right. It was quite a large sword, long and strong, though for the moment he weld it with one hand.
*“Can you achieve it?”*

While this one on one had become to spur, the marines on the Severing Waves had armred themselves and awaited their command to board the pirates ship.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 12, 2010)

*Rumboar Island with Risa*

Risa kept a close eye on Marvin, she was a little surprised that he hadn't done something crazy yet. 

"Maybe this pollution is affecting him" she thought to herself

She got close to him and whispered

"What about the others?" 
"They are waiting for us" she said

He just looked at her and shook his head, she would watch him carefully. It was no use starting a fight before they knew what was going on. They made their way toward the humongous compound that belched thick black smoke into the air. Risa could see some of the contraptions the factory made in a testing ground of sorts in the main compound of the factory. They marched past that and into the factory, the group of people began to separate. People knew where they worked, Risa kept a close eye on Marvin and the marines with them split up too and began patrolling the lines making sure the workers were doing as they were supposed to. She parked herself close to Marvin. 

"I wonder what he's waiting for?" she wondered as she looked around

A pair of men walked past where she was standing talking to each other, one was a muscled man with white spiky hair and the other was a beast of a man with a club in his hand and a whip on his belt. Risa would bet all the money she had on the fact that these guys were in charge of the place.

"I know what I saw" Jack said
"*I find that hard to believe*" Kaion replied
"HEY I'M BEING SERIOUS HERE" Jack shouted
"The guy flew away AFTER I shot him" 
"He killed five marines and stole their clothes"
"*So you're saying that there could be marines walking around the island that aren't actually marines?*" Kaion asked
"That's exactly what I'm saying Kaion" Jack said 

Kaion noticed one of the workers looking over and he and Jack

"*WHAT ARE YOU DOIN?*" Kaion roared

The whip was in his hand so quickly and it's spiked tip cracked out on the man that was watching them. The lash tore a huge gash in the man's back throwing him to the floor. There were a few gasps but everyone else just kept on working. 

"He's a monster" Risa thought to herself

She looked over at Marvin who was shaking with rage, she moved quickly. 

"*NOT NOW KIDDO*" she said seriously
"We'll free these people but we can't do it just us"
"We need to get the others and think of a plan"
"That is the guy that shot Lance, and you saw what the other one just did" Risa said
"Come on lets get out of here" Risa said


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2010)

Marvin is teething with rage. He Sees the man’s old withered face go bloodless, without color. It is Jonathan. He somehow looks a lot Younger. Marvin shakes his head. “Let’s go,” He says his voice low and filled with anger. Risa nods and the two slip away into one of the back halls. They go unnoticed, but Marvin’s fists are clenched. Risa doesn’t say anything, but both of them look at each other and nod. As he turned the corner, Marvin stops. He simply points. There in a little room was a little boy.

He is sniffling to himself and wipes his face with one hand, before going back to his work. Marvin frowns and walks into the room. Risa tries to stop him, but he simply shakes his head and says, “Hey you!”


----------



## Noitora (Aug 12, 2010)

*Creed Pirates: Arc 2
Ushi Hiroikku 
*
*The genius within the nightmare…*

  Ushi wiped his face with his sleeve, specks of ink covering his face as tears creep down his cheeks. Though without the wish to drawn any attention, the boy in the cow costume continues to work through his pain, without rest or a break. His room is filled with blue prints, paper covering the walls at every side, paper also covering the floor under him. In his hands he melds to pieces of metal together, while adjusting a spring, a future weapon of sorts, nothing Ushi has much care for. His mind wandered to the blue sea once again, on his travels that he needed to be on, for those he loved sake. He could not remain here forever.

  Though the genius boy is caught off guard by the sudden yelling not far from him. A shiver runs up his spine as he suddenly yelps out loudly, dropping his work. A second later his hand covers his mouth and he shoots his eyes over to the direction of the voice. Upon seeing an angry man stomping towards him and a rather more nicer woman behind him, Ushis arms began to quickly flap about as he spoke.
*“Eyyaaaaahhhhh! Wh-what are y-you doing here!? You scared me, di-did Kaion send… you?” *
The boy shook quite notably as the thought of the slave master already checking up on him crossed his mind. That bastard, as much has Ushi hated him, as much as Ushi wanted to escape this place, there was no way in hell he had in it him to stand up to that monster. Even with that power… he pushed the thought aside, his eyes on the newcomers, the fear obvious in his voice.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 12, 2010)

Noitora said:


> *Following the Crimson Fist Pirates
> Vice Admiral Demetri Yoh*
> ​
> *One can not help but test the future of the sea?*
> ...



Hachi raised his blades in an X formation and caught the marines blade. "The strongest, is not a title i will relinquish onto you." He growled. "I will become the strongest, Stronger then Tengu, Stronger then David and most definitely... STRONGER THEN YOU!" He pushed forward with all his strength. "DERRICK! MAKE A PLATFORM!" He shouts. "Whe-" "The ocean! Now!" Hachi breaks away from the Vice admiral and heads to the side of the ship. "Oi! wait up you... Damn it." Derrick unleashes a flow of lava into the water, creating a large platform for Hachi to land on. "You'll need to make it bigger." Hachi spins his blades around. "I can't go wild on this."


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2010)

Marvin blinked. “A Kid?” He mutters. “Hey Risa, he’s a kid just like you! Well, sort of…” He sighs and scratches the back of his head. “Sorry about scaring you and all...” He looks around the boy’s little room. It was a little small. “And no, I don’t work for Kaion. Why would that guy send… somebody after a little kid?” He then realizes it. All of these blue prints and designs that surrounded his room were labeled Rumboar Factory. “Y-you work for the factory?” He stutters. He realizes that Ushi is crying again. Marvin mutters, “Damnit!” 

Risa raises a hand, trying to make Marvin calm down, but he shakes his head. “Risa look at this! They’re forcing a kid to come up with machines for them! And they say pirates are monsters!” Marvin slams his fist on to the table in anger. “This is just… unbelievable.”


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 12, 2010)

*Ritoru vs Dr. Mugoi*

Ritoru stabs his katana into the ground, "Now lets get started!" he shouts grabbing hold of the blade and absorbing the steel, his entire arm coating itself in steel. He dashes towards Mugoi, "Quackers! Hold em' off!" he shouts rushing off into the other side of the room.

The duck slams his combat boot into Ritoru's chin but he begins stabbing his sharpened steel arm forward in a flurry of punches that Quackers manages to narrowly avoid one after another, "Hold still!" he shouts throwing a punch with his other hand.

He slams it into the ground, creating hole where Quackers once was after he leaps into up to avoid it, "Trouble!" the lightning rat charges an attack and fires a blast at the air bourne duck but he spins around to avoid it

Though as soon as he stops spinning he spots Ritoru right in front of him, fist cocked back. He smacks it right into the duck and sends him flying into the wall on the far end, "You've done well Quackers..." Mugoi says from the shadows, "You always were the only one I could depend on...Now it's time for me to handle things myself!" 

He steps out, wearing a full suit of armor, turning the five foot tall man into an 8 foot tall hulking mechanical beast, "I may be taking part in animal studies at the moment...But I was once one of the greatest mechanical scientists in all of the marines!" hes shouts holding up his mechanical arm and firing off several rockets from his finger tips at the Pirate Captain and his rat friend.

*Crimson Fist Pirates*

Derrick taps his foot in annoyance, "Who the hell put you in charge...First people join my crew without my kidnapping them into it," he says eyeing Vanessa, "And now I need to make you're damn battlefield..." 

"FINE!" he unleashes a massive wave of lava that creates a large platform once it hits the water, "Go ahead! Have your fun!" Vanessa steps forward and looks over the railing, "This will be an interesting battle..."

Derrick eyes her, "Why? Who's the shit head Hachi's fighting?" she looks at him, suprised, "You don't know who that man is? He's the Silver Sword, Vice Admiral of the marines and one of the greatest swordsmen in the world."

"So that guy's a Vice Admiral eh?" he says, unimpressed, "Kick his ass already Hachi so we can get the hell out of here!"


----------



## Noitora (Aug 12, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Hachi raised his blades in an X formation and caught the marines blade. "The strongest, is not a title i will relinquish onto you." He growled. "I will become the strongest, Stronger then Tengu, Stronger then David and most definitely... STRONGER THEN YOU!" He pushed forward with all his strength. "DERRICK! MAKE A PLATFORM!" He shouts. "Whe-" "The ocean! Now!" Hachi breaks away from the Vice admiral and heads to the side of the ship. "Oi! wait up you... Damn it." Derrick unleashes a flow of lava into the water, creating a large platform for Hachi to land on. "You'll need to make it bigger." Hachi spins his blades around. "I can't go wild on this."




*Following the Crimson Fist Pirates
Vice Admiral Demetri Yoh*
​
*Curiosity gets the better of him…*

  The duel wielded quite swiftly caught his own blade with his X formation, though Demetri had expected as much. He may have been a rookie, but he certainly did that some skills. At the mention of Tengu, Demetris’ brow slightly twitched. He knew full well of that mans skills, and they were something befitting the title of the strongest swordsman. Perhaps he would clash swords with him one day, but he did not see such a thing occurring anytime soon, not unless Tengu left the marines side that was.  

Suddenly Hachi pushed himself from Demetris’ blade and towards the water, where his Captain created a lava flow to harden on the water to make a platform. It would appear that the swordsman wanted to show off some of his abilities. The marines on the Severing Waves looked to the Vice Admiral waiting for orders, though also rather excitedly at the chance to see the Silver Sword do battle. Demetri let out a small sigh as his habit got the best of him. Looking to his men first he spoke his orders.
*“Stand down, for the moment.”*
 With that, the powerful swordsman took a step forwards, a second later he stood on the hardened lava platform on the other side from Hachi, his slims eyes studying the pirate.

*“Count yourself lucky, you may learn a thing or two. If you do not die, that is.” *
In a slow motion, Demetri raised his blade upwards, the silver light following the movements as they always did, until finally the sword ended up in a defensive stance. He heard the spurring on of the Crimson Fists Captain up ahead, he could not help but be somewhat impressed that he was supporting his namaka.
*“Show me what the up coming rookies are capable of these days.”*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 12, 2010)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Sigurd raised Arkins body into the air via the dozens of steel sharp vines that he had impaled trough Arkins form. Meanwhile Arkins kept his face downcast and made no motion as he acclimated himself to this different form. A form which he so hated to use. A clockwork like noise, of gears clanking together, emitted loudly from within his body. 

"I'm not dead yet Viking..." Arkins said in a low voice, that was both his own and yet not his own. Slowly he lifted his face up, revealing a macabre puppet like face. It looked almost human but his skin was made of a smooth plastic like material, and his jaw was segmented by two screw like hinges. His fingers had also grown sharp spiked barbs on the ends. The only thing that remained of Arkins humanity were his penetrating blue gray eyes. 

"What are you?" Sigurd growled with uncertainty on his face. 

"I'm a Puppet man," Arkins replied, his jaw moving in a mechanical fashion. Suddenly his body broke apart into multiple pieces, including his neck, clattering all across the floor. 

Sigurd quickly retracted his tree roots back into his body and looked in confusion at Arkins scattered bodyparts. "Playing games...BAH!" He formed a  giant hammer out of his right tree limb and swung it over Arkin's head. 

*"Thor's Hammer!" *

Before the tree hammer could hit, Arkin's head took on a life of it's own and flew into the air. At the same time the rest of his limbs flew upwards and reattached into a whole body again. Arkins gently landed onto the floor, almost as if levitating. He took a step towards Sigurd, his body moving with unnatural herky jerky movements. The clockwork sound emitting from within the core of his body grew even louder. 

All the while he focused on Sigurd with his ghostly eyes and remained silent. This was on purpose of course, many found it disturbing to look at his puppet form. Sigurd quickly retracted his tree hammer from the ground and swung it around at Arkins in a wide circle. Arkins didn't bother to dodge and the hammer hit Arkins full force in the side. His body exploded into multiple parts that flew all across the floor. 

*"Heimdall's Axe!!!"* Sigurd bellowed as he formed a giant tree shaped, double bladed axe, from his left tree limb. 

"That isn't the way to kill me..." Arkins head responded calmly from the floor, his eyes tilting towards Sigurd. Again, all the parts of his body flew back together into a whole body. Arkins figured he might never get used to that disconnected sensation, but then again he was an unfeeling puppet. Technically he didn't even need to breathe for that matter.

Arkins crouched on all fours like a spider and spun his head around 360 degrees as Sigurd charged at him, swinging his tree hammer and tree axe in a frenzy. With a slight nudge of his shoulders Arkins rocketed up to the ceiling, flying straight over Sigurd's monstrous tree form. Arkins dug his claws into the ceiling and raced along. Sigurd wouldn't be denied though and slashed at the ceiling, even growing his tree limbs to twice their length. Arkins nimbly dodged each attack as he dashed across the ceiling. He spun around Sigurd's position faster then he could react and easily landed several meters away from the King. 

The Marine pointed his right puppet hand at Sigurd and shrugged. "I generally don't like this form for certain reasons..." he remarked. His right hand spun around at the wrist and flipped upwards, revealing a metal nozzle. "I know what your weakness is Viking...because it's mine," Suddenly a gushing stream of flame shot out of the nozzle and engulfed Sigurd.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 12, 2010)

Noitora said:


> *Following the Crimson Fist Pirates
> Vice Admiral Demetri Yoh*
> ​
> *Curiosity gets the better of him?*
> ...



Hachi takes a step back and adjusts his blades. "Can't use that too soon, it's too risky." He thinks to himself. "Sakura's sorrow!" Hachi dashes forward and spins around with one blade, passing by Demetri and then quickly "Weeping Widow!" He lets out four slashes before drawing both blades up. "Wilting orchid!" He slashes randomly and wildly, never letting a major strike hit, only aiming for minor cuts and scraps on the skin. "Two thousand petal barrage!"He shouts, pulling both blades back and aiming for vitals this time, The blades begin to push forward with a barrage of piercing attacks.

On the ship- 

"Seems like Hachi means business this time." Dante crosses his arms. "Can you blame him? He hasn't exactly had a good track record for this week." Jasmine adds. "Should i aid him?" Joshua holds up his violin. "No." Dante looks on. "He's gotta do this himself."

The Grand Line-

The devil's luck pirates sail on through the waters. "Ah! It's good to be back." Damien looks out at sea, the water was beautiful today. "Mmm~ Good morning." Mikado came out wearing a button up shirt and not much else. "Uh.... Go...Good morning." Damien rubbed the back of his head. "OI! PUT SOME CLOTHES ON!" Katherine shouts. "Come on~ If we've got it, flaunt it right~" She winks.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 12, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Hachi takes a step back and adjusts his blades. "Can't use that too soon, it's too risky." He thinks to himself. "Sakura's sorrow!" Hachi dashes forward and spins around with one blade, passing by Demetri and then quickly "Weeping Widow!" He lets out four slashes before drawing both blades up. "Wilting orchid!" He slashes randomly and wildly, never letting a major strike hit, only aiming for minor cuts and scraps on the skin. "Two thousand petal barrage!"He shouts, pulling both blades back and aiming for vitals this time, The blades begin to push forward with a barrage of piercing attacks.
> 
> On the ship-
> 
> "Seems like Hachi means business this time." Dante crosses his arms. "Can you blame him? He hasn't exactly had a good track record for this week." Jasmine adds. "Should i aid him?" Joshua holds up his violin. "No." Dante looks on. "He's gotta do this himself."



*Following the Crimson Fist Pirates
Vice Admiral Demetri Yoh*
​
*The proof of a new age begins to dawn…*

  Without any hesitation the pirate came for the Vice Admiral with a series of attacks. Once again, Demetri found himself being impressed by this mans resolve and fearlessness. There were few people who would so easily thrown themselves into the deep end. Well he though so at least, perhaps in this new age that was coming through braver people were coming out of the woodwork. It was quite a sight. He could hear some of the marines above cheering their Vice Admiral on, they were probably eager to get involved in the fighting themselves, though at this rate Demetri was going to waste all the time they had before they needed to be on course for their true target.

Holding his blade defensively he watched as Hachi shot past him and struck at him four times with one of his techniques. With a twist of his wrist Sho-ro Koigokoro wrapped around to his side to meet each clash, the four loud clangs echoing between the boats followed by a series of swift and direct slashes from the two blades. The swords seemed to come at everywhere at once; he even noticed small cuts appearing in his marine jacket. One of his brows quirked upwards at the sightly, it was somewhat more than he had expected. This was the Hummingbird after all. 
*"Not bad at all... however"*
Suddenly Hachis blade came at him with the intent to land a killing blow; the two swords pierced the form of the Vice Admiral all over his body, a shocked gasp sounding all over the marine ship.

*“Shippou Ranpu Sou”*
A voice whispered, and suddenly the form that was butchered by the pirate turned into silver light and phased away. From behind the Hummingbird the long Sho-ro Koigokoro, the Silver Sword itself, thrust forwards towards the back of Hachis’ lower left torso, while the words.
* “Shippou Ame, Drip” *
Escaped the Vice Admirals lips as he stood behind his enemy.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 12, 2010)

*Rumboar Island with Risa
*
Risa stands at the door to the room looking out into the corridor

"Come on Marvin we need to go"
"If we're caught here it will spell big trouble"

She was torn she wanted to take the kid but she was unsure if that was the best thing to do. People already knew there were people on the island that wasn't supposed to be there. 

"Shit!" Risa said
"We can't leave him here" she said to Marvin

A marine passed the corridor and saw the three of them in the room he moved to make a noise but Risa was already half way across the room with her katana out. The crystaline weapon slashed through the air and struck the man on the side of his neck with the flat of the blade knocking him to the floor. She dragged him into the room, she quickly checked the hallways again and turned to Marvin and Ushi

"Well it's decided, we definitely can't leave him now"
"I'm sure that Kaion will kill him" she said
"We need to move now though" 
"Grab what you need kid" she said as she slid the sword back into it's single sheath. 

She turned to Marvin

"Lets go get the others and we'll make sure that Kaion gets what's coming to him"


----------



## Noitora (Aug 12, 2010)

*Creed Pirates: Arc 2
Ushi Hiroikku*



 Ushis’ eyes widened as Marvin spoke of the injustice; perhaps even a little awe sparked in this mans resolve. However it was short lived, as tears soon streamed down the boys cheeks once more, both his gloved hands wiping his eyes. While he was inspired by what the man was saying, he had not spoken to anyone whom was not serving the slave master or bullying him in so long he had forgotten what it was like. He felt like such a baby, but he had always been this way, and usually his mother would cuddle him better. Crybaby Ushi…

While the tears ran down his face, the boy genius spoke in muttery words.
*“Its’ howwabable!!! But I dun whave a choooiicccceee!”*
Suddenly his tears were cut off by the sounds of the woman cutting down a marine in the hallway. As the tear stopped, he blinked several times in shock. These people had just wandered into the factory and pointed out the injustice of it all, even beat down a marine and wanted to take him out of this place. His body was shaking, though. The fear of what Kaion would do to him upon finding him escaping seemed to overwhelm him for the most part.
*“I-I-I-I Can’t… I’m t-too afraid….” *
The words felt so pathetic to say, but they were true. He wanted to crawl under his desk and hide more than anything, pretend this never happened. Pretend none of it never happen, and to be back on the waters searching for that cure.

It was a horrible feeling.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 12, 2010)

Noitora said:


> *Following the Crimson Fist Pirates
> Vice Admiral Demetri Yoh*
> ​
> *The proof of a new age begins to dawn?*
> ...



After the image of the Vice admiral Vanished, Hachi had no choice. "Sunflowers birth!" When he sensed the blade from behind, his newly tuned reflexes allowed him to dodge the worst of the attack, gaining a slash across his side rather then a piercing blow. "Nngh..." Hachi quickly turned and clanged both his blades together, the vibrations making a humming sound that filled the air. "Summers Breeze!" He completes two full turns and releases a crescent wind blade at close range. Then flips backwards and fires two more wind blades at the Vice admiral before landing in a crouching position. He placed one of the blades in his mouth, gripping it by the handle with his teeth and lowered his shirt so that he could tie it around his wound. 

_"Shit... I barely nicked the bastard..." _He thought to himself. _"I have a long ways to go... too long..." _He growled to himself. _"If he pushes me any further, I really will have to use that... maybe derrick can make a platform further from the ship."
_


----------



## Pyro (Aug 12, 2010)

*Moab and The Crimson Fist Pirates*


Moab was slightly confused. So many things werer happening at once. All of a sudden an entire ship of marines had boarded their ship and fights began to break out. No one really paid much attention to him, some marines even bumping him as they ran past to other more well known members of the crew. 

"Oi, why isn't anyone trying to arrest me?" He called out to his fellow crewmates, while no one really seemed to hear or be too interested in. 

"This is bullshit." Moab pouted as he began to walk around the ship watching the fights of the other pirates. As he looked off the brow, he saw Hachi fighting a swordsman who looked to be very strong. He then heard them talking about how sense they both used a sword they had to be each other's opponents, or something to that nature.

"Are you kidding me?" He yelled to his captain bellow. "He gets to get a great fight like that just because he's a swordsman? What's that mean, I've gotta fight the doctor of the ship or something?" Then pausing for a second and not hearing an answer from Derrick, "Ya know what? Fine." Moab said walking to the long plank that crossed the two ships. 

Derrick could see Moab on the marine's ship, walking down into the deck. After a few moments, Moab then popped back out this time dragging a skinny marine with glasses. The man obviously looked very frightened. 

"Happy now?!?" he showed Derrick holding up the marine. "I got the doctor." Moab then quickly punched the man weakly in the face. "And now I beat him up. Do I get a big bounty now?" Moab asked sarcastically.


----------



## Pyro (Aug 12, 2010)

*Gatrom and the Phoenix Pirates*

Gatrom jumped down from the ship landing next to everyone else. He was one of the last of the crew down from the ship, and he wished that hadn't been the case. Already, Jax had threatened the kid and started an altercation. Then, Land had been fired upon. The kid obviously looked very unsure of himself. The act he pulled was obviously a front. Gatrom then looked beside the boy and sall two much younger kids looking up at the approaching crew and the boy with the gun. 

"Awww shit." Gatrom said as he walked towards Land attempting to put himself between the two. 

"Cmon man, he's just a kid. He's not getting my boat and we need to figure out where the hell we are before we start any new problem, ok?" Gatrom said as he walked towards Land and Ritchie.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 12, 2010)

*The Hoax Pirates​*Clair smiled politely as Gritt offered to escort her back to the Revolutionary Base in the New World. She knew Drake's crew like she knew her family--extremely well. Sawyer then volunteered to watch over the Hoax Pirates for the time being. Clair figured that'd be best since they were such high profile Pirates now.

"I think that would be best for now, Sawyer." Clair answered.

Feroy jumped to his feet in the blink of an eye, "We don't need a babysitter! We've been able to handle ourselves just fine up until now and we'll continue to! I'm not afraid of that shitty ass Government!" Feroy exclaimed. The Hoax Pirate turned to Sawyer, "If you aren't willingly to take orders from me then I'd suggest leaving this ship right now."

Clair crossed her arms and snickered, "Don't be so brash, son. It pays to have powerful allies, believe me."

Then, Silvia came walking up on the deck. Clair stared at the medic for a moment with a look of bewilderment. And then she rushed the doctor and pulled her into her arms. "Silvia! It's been far too long old friend!" Clair remarked with a large smile.

"We have other problems to deal with as of now." Feroy said as he looked out towards the sea. There were three Marine ships approaching _The Apate._

*With the Marines​*"Aye! Do you see the people we're looking for?!" Vice Admiral Rago said as he stood towards the bow of the ship with his arms crossed and his marine coat fluttering in the wind.

_"Yes sir! It appears that the entire Hoax Pirate Crew along with Revolutionary Clair Toglory are onboard!"_ A Lt. said.

A large smile appeared across Rago's face. _So she actually made it out, huh? That's one clever woman._ The Vice Admiral thought to himself.

"Aye! Alright, prepare to fire on my word! Send word to the other two ships! These criminals are not to escape!"

_"YES SIR!"_ All the Marines answered in unison. The Marine HQ decided to send a Vice Admiral to make sure everything was completely cleaned up at Naibunes, just to be safe. Vice Admiral Rago was their choice. He ventured off towards Naibunes with a main warship and two lesser ships.

As the Marine ships neared _The Apate,_ Vice Admiral Rago took a den den mushi in his hand and tossed it with great strength to Pirate ship. Clair caught the device and looked at it nervously.

"Aye! This is Vice Admiral Rago of the Marine HQ! We are well aware of who is on that ship. Revolutionary Commander Clair Toglory, Revolutionaries Gritt and Sawyer, Pirates Feroy Toglory, Kaimetsu, Silvia, Alex, Robbie and Helen! Surrender and we will not sink you to your deaths!" The Voice said over the den den mushi.'

Clair gripped the device tightly, "Come and get us, Rago!" Clair answered before tossing the den den mushi into the sea.

"Aye! FIRE!" Rago commanded as the three ships let off a volley of cannonballs. The Hoax Pirates immediately went of the defensive, deflecting/destroying any cannonballs that threatened the ship. However, even the sheer number of cannonballs was becoming too much for even them to fend off. The Marine Ships formed a triangle around _The Apate_, successfully trapping it. 

Vice Admiral Rago stood at the head of the Warship and looked down on the Hoax Pirates, "Aye! Surrender yet?" Rago asked in a sarcastic tone. 

"The day I surrender to the Marines is the day I offer my soul to Day Jones." Feroy remarked.

Clair merely stared at Rago with a blank look. Rago returned the stare tot he woman and winked. Clair nodded her hea as if it was a confirmation.

"Aye! Fine with me! I'll come after you myself!" Rago said as he cracked his knuckles and jumped off the ship and down towards _The Apate_ with great force.

Clair ran towards the front of the ship and ascended into the air as well. She met Rago in the sky, the Vice Admiral was winding up a punch. Clair placed her open palm in the Vice Admiral's chest.

"Aye! This is my thank you for saving my life way back then. I'll create a diversion to allow you all to escape!" Rago said. He was one of the more noble Marines. If he had a debt with you he'd repay it if you were a Pirate or not. In his head, some affairs went beyond being a pirate or Marine.

"Thanks," Clair whispered in response. *"Ending lyric!"* Clair exclaimed as she struck one of her arm strings and created a strong current of wind in her palms that blasted the Vice Admiral clean into the sea with more force than a cannonball.

Clair jumped back on _The Apate_ with unrivaled speed. Feroy observed his mother with wide eyes, "Whoa...." He said in awe.

Under the main Warship, something was happening to the sea. It looked as if it was being pushed to the side. It was obviously the doings of Vice Admiral Rago. Everyone had a puzzled look upon their face as this occured, Clair simply grinned, "He's as powerful as ever." She said to herself.

"I don't know what's going on, but move forward while we have the chance!" Feroy ordered as _The Apate_ pushed past the Warship.

As the Hoax Pirates sailed out of sight, Vice Admiral Rago finally rose out of the sea. The Marines on his ship looked at him in a worried manner.

_"SIR! ARE YOU ALRIGHT?!?!?!"_ They asked.

"Aye! I'm fine!" Rago flashed a thumbs up. "There was a giant sea king pushing the ship from beneath and I tried to stop it!" 

_"YOU'RE SUCH A VALIANT MAN, SIR!!!!"_ They all praised.

"Aye! It's my duty!"


----------



## Noitora (Aug 12, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> After the image of the Vice admiral Vanished, Hachi had no choice. "Sunflowers birth!" When he sensed the blade from behind, his newly tuned reflexes allowed him to dodge the worst of the attack, gaining a slash across his side rather then a piercing blow. "Nngh..." Hachi quickly turned and clanged both his blades together, the vibrations making a humming sound that filled the air. "Summers Breeze!" He completes two full turns and releases a crescent wind blade at close range. Then flips backwards and fires two more wind blades at the Vice admiral before landing in a crouching position. He placed one of the blades in his mouth, gripping it by the handle with his teeth and lowered his shirt so that he could tie it around his wound.
> 
> _"Shit... I barely nicked the bastard..." _He thought to himself. _"I have a long ways to go... too long..." _He growled to himself. _"If he pushes me any further, I really will have to use that... maybe derrick can make a platform further from the ship."
> _



*Following the Crimson Fist Pirates
Vice Admiral Demetri Yoh*
​
*But that age still has some time to come…*

  This swordsman was quite the quick one, able to bust out a power up and avoid being skewered then and there. This was the future generation then? It would certainly be an interesting one. However it seemed like he was beginning to get desperate, or at least feel the pressure. Perhaps he was coming to the realisation of the strength gap between them, though Demetri had to admit this guy had done very well for his considered level and he had also kept Demetris’ attention this entire time while his men were up top. This was the Vice Admirals flaw; he could never turn out a duel with swords.

 Just then their swords clashed, and before he knew it the Hummingbird was pulling out a more powerful attack. As he launched his wind like blades in close range, Demetri raised his spare arm to block it, the blades cutting into his shirt. Then another two were launched at him, a large cloud of impact going over him. He heard the pirate land not far off from him, and a few moments after the cloud phased away from the Silver Sword, the Vice Admiral stood there with his back straight, his slit eyes gazing down towards his enemy. By the look on him, he was planning something quite large. Suddenly the Lt. yelled from above. “SIR! We don’t have any time left!” The marines clambered back onto the Severing Waves, pulling over any wounded. Hopefully Moab followed suit.

 Demetri smiled softly, and nodded in the Lt.s direction, before focusing his attention back on the pirate ahead of him.
*“Sorry but, I’m going to end things here.”*
In one swift motion, Demetri raised his Silver Sword, Sho-ro Koigokoro into an upper guard position, finally using two hands and calmly commanded his attack.
*“Oni Dageki”*
 With a powerful downwards swipe the Vice Admiral slashed towards the Hummingbird, though still at range. Upon performing the giant slash, both ships were thrust to the sides from the power and pressure, the water around him was thrown upwards and the entire lava platform was crushed to pieces. A stream of this power directed precisely towards Hachi like an enhanced sword, a searing pressurized power that focused a Silver glow. A moment later Demetri landed on the deck of his marine vessel, side glancing to the previous scene of battle to see the outcome.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 12, 2010)

Pyro said:


> *Gatrom and the Phoenix Pirates*
> 
> Gatrom jumped down from the ship landing next to everyone else. He was one of the last of the crew down from the ship, and he wished that hadn't been the case. Already, Jax had threatened the kid and started an altercation. Then, Land had been fired upon. The kid obviously looked very unsure of himself. The act he pulled was obviously a front. Gatrom then looked beside the boy and sall two much younger kids looking up at the approaching crew and the boy with the gun.
> 
> ...



Richie shook his head in disbelief, and quickly retracted the gatling gun back into its compartment. That was too close for comfort. The last thing he wanted was to do damage to a ship, especially one he planned on owning very shortly, but that friggin' wacko knight just had to call his bluff. In fact all of these Pirates seemed to be insane as far as he could tell. 

"You got a pair of balls on you," the friggin weird knight guy said, moving the shields apart and glaring at the boy

"Damn right I do, and I don't hide behind a suit of armor either!" Richie snapped back. "What do you think this is anyway huh? The medieval festival?! GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" Richie found that last joke quite funny and filed it away for future use.  

Suddenly yet *another* one of these Pirates leaped down to the ground...Richie wondered just how many of these fools there were exactly. This newcomer however totally stole the cake. Trying to act all cool and calm...strutting around and taking something so simple as walking for granted. One word quickly came to mind as Richie saw this guy...MEATHEAD! And boy did he hate meatheads. 

"C'mon man, he's just a kid. He's not getting my boat and we need to figure out where the hell we are before we start any new problem, ok?" the meathead asked the stupid knight guy. 

The fact that this fool was talking over Richie wasn't there only made Richie angrier. Then he had the nerve to call him a kid. "Hey lugnut, we're trapped in the belly of a humongous Sea King in case you didn't notice...IDIOT!" Richie smiled, that was a good dig, he wanted to get this guy angry and off balance for what was next.  

"Sea King?!" Rose exclaimed with a wide eyed and shocked face. "I thought this was like a ginormous cave! Oh wow this is sooooo awesome!!" 

Richie shook his head and ignored the airhead, she must have brain damage he figured. He gestured towards the _Dagger_ and thumbed his nose back at Gatrom. "Oh hoho, so this piece of junk is your boat, huh meathead? Well I challenge you to a fight. Winner takes the ship!" Richie punched a button on his Spider Walker. Suddenly two rotating diamond buzzsaws extended out of the lead leg's of his walker. 

"Don't be scared now...KID!"

In his mind he imagined himself beating this guys ass in such an awesome and badass style, that the rest of his comrades would quickly bow down and swear allegiance to him. After that, Richie would lead them all out of here as their new Captain. He'd probably leave the meathead and glow boy behind though, or maybe just have them kiss his feet or something.


----------



## Pyro (Aug 12, 2010)

*Gatrom*

Gatrom was a mixture of surprised, and impressed when he heard what Ritchie had to say to him. He wasn't used to kids younger than him talking to him like that. I mean sure, Rose did. But she was a special exception. She was just... Rose.


"Ah jeez... now I gotta say yes. Ya see, I go around looking to find the best and fight the best. By the looks of ya, I wouldnt say that you fall into either of those categories, but I never turn down a challange, and I never underestimate anyone. However, you've got two other people you've pissed off before me. So it's up to them if they wanna take you on instead, and if you ask me, you should be hoping that Jax doesn't say yes." Gatrom said as he looked over at his crewmates. Both of them didn't say a word and Gatrom took that as an allowance to fight.

"Alright I guess I'll have to teach ya something." He said as he dropped low into a fighting stance. He didn't take out his daggers yet. This wasn't that kind of fight. Deadly force would not be needed, and thankfully he had been glad Jax hadn't decided to fight the boy himself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 12, 2010)

*The Peak of the Red Line/Not too long ago...*
"Goodbye Zane!" Clemens told former Commodore Zane Garrick, with a smile. 

She held the extremely emaciated and half dead body of her former superior, mentor, and many more things, by his throat, holding him right over the edge of the cliff. A thousand feet below were massive storm clouds, and thousands of feet below the clouds themselves was the bright blue ocean. This was the highest point in the world, the great summit of the Red Line. 

"All good things must come to an end," she said with a frown. 

Garrick tried to mumble something at Clemens but all that came out was a raspy whisper. "Oh you poor little thing...karma's a bitch, isn't it? All those times you treated me like a dog, didn't appreciate me, tried to screw me over. Welcome to your future Zane," Clemens responded. She blew Garrick a kiss and then released her grip. 

Zane Garrick, former protege of Admiral Akainu, Hero of the Marines, and leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice, plummeted downwards until he disappeared through the gray storm clouds below. Clemens sighed as she leaned over the cliff and watched his progress, feeling a pang of regret. Then she remembered that today was her massage appointment with a particularly handsome young man in Shabondy, and she suddenly felt much better.  

*Somewhere between Shabondy and Fishman Island...*
A pack of slavers boarded a massive slave ship, bringing with them their daily catches for the day. They all stood in line as the boss personally examined each catch. 

A Fishman Slaver stepped up to the boss, himself a burly Flounder type Fishman, wearing long red robes. The Slaver carried a giant but bone thin human over his shoulders. "Found this someofabitch floatin' in the water on a piece of driftwood next to the Red Line current. Got no fookin clue how he ended up there! " the Slaver declared. He dropped the waterlogged human onto the deck and shrugged. "Whachu think he's worth?" 

The boss looked at the emaciated human with disgust and spit on him. "friend looks deader then my great grandma...Oda bless her soul!" He waved his hand at the Human with disinterest. "What you expect me to do with this shit?!" 

The Slaver nodded his head. "Yeah my fault...I guess I'll put him out of his misery!" He quickly pulled out a revolver from his belt and pointed it at the back of the human's head. As the slaver's finger pressed over the trigger, suddenly the human's hand shot out and tightened around the slaver's wrist.

"AAAAAAAH!! FOOKER'S BREAKIN MY WRIST!" the Slaver screamed in a frenzy, as the bones in his wrist began to crack. 

The human opened his eyes and glared at the Slaver with black eyes like coal. He stared at the revolver in the slavers hand and then back at the Slaver. Slowly he began to twist around the revolver back towards the Slavers face. "You first..." he croaked in a  weak and cracked voice, but that voice was still filled with an undeniable hatred and elemental fury. 

*BANG!*


----------



## Ice Dragon (Aug 12, 2010)

*Rumboar Island with Lance Casper-New Technique...ASTRAL _______*

Lance's eyes shot open and he looked around, he reached for his shoulder but realized too late that he wouldn't find anything. He got to his feet and looked around he only saw Yuu. "Where is everyone?" he said as he got to his feet and began to dust himself off. "Marvin and Risa went to look for food and I don't know where Ursala went." Yuu replied. "How long was I out?" Lance asked, "I dunno maybe an hour or so," Lance nodded. His body synchronized much faster than he expected it too. Maybe he was getting stronger, he checked his gun and sword and turned to Yuu. "I'm going to kill that bastard that shot me," Lance said walking off. He  reached into his pocket and pulled out a den den mushi and tossed it toward Yuu. "If you guys need me you can find me on that"

As he walked he scanned the areas he passed looking for places to hide his body. Walking around this place in his real body was a stupid idea. If he met up any marine he would be in a world of trouble. His body was strong but he definitely wasn't at full strength when he was in the real world. He had finally found a place. He sat in the small cave and began to think. "I have no defensive techniques," he thought to himself. He remembered something he had learnt in the astral realm. It was the basis of his other uses of astral energy. "I'm going to try to do that before they call me, I'm not going to be defenseless again." Lance said determinedly


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 12, 2010)

Pyro said:


> *Gatrom*
> 
> Gatrom was a mixture of surprised, and impressed when he heard what Ritchie had to say to him. He wasn't used to kids younger than him talking to him like that. I mean sure, Rose did. But she was a special exception. She was just... Rose.
> 
> ...



*Richie vs Gatrom....*
The young Shipwright slyly prepared his sneak attack and thumbed the joystick on his armrest. Suddenly the two spinning buzzsaws, connected to the robotic arms of his Spider Walker, shot out at his foe. It was an overkill move he had to admit, but this guy needed to be taught a lesson. Somehow though the meathead managed to easily evade the spinning buzzsaws, as if he knew what Richie was going to do before he even did it. 

The meathead charged at Richie with tremendous speed, trying to get into close range. Richie slammed the joystick backwards and his Spider Walker nimbly backpedaled in a whir of motion, all eight legs moving in a blur of speed. At the same time he pressed a button on the side of the joystick. A thin gray nozzle extended from a small compartment under his walker and sprayed a stream of black oil all over the ground. 
*
"RICHIE SUPER SLICK!!"* he exclaimed. 

Gatrom broke to halt, just barely stopping an inch in front of the oil slick. 

"GYAHAHAHAHAHA!! You just activated my trap card!" Richie exclaimed with joy.

I'm actually winning! he screamed inwardly at the same time, not having any idea that his foe was clearly holding back.  
*
"RICHIE FLAMES OF DOOOOOOOM!!"  * Richie yelled in a melodramatic voice. Boy was that an awesome name for an attack in his opinion. 

A metal spray hose extended out of Richie's left armrest, belching out a stream of bright orange fire that hit the oil field, causing it to explode into a fireball that would surely engulf his foe.

Meanwhile, Amelia climbed down to the ground and headed towards the two children, a boy and a girl, who were apparently friends of the loudmouth who had just challenged them. The entire time, she had been observing this entire unreal scene, quietly from the railing, with a face of disbelief. She was thankful that it was Gatrom fighting the kid instead of Jax. Something bad would've happened for sure if Jax got his hands on him. 

"Are you two okay?" Amelia asked the two children with a smile. They both looked like orphans to Amelia. The boy and girl nodded back with unsure faces. 

"Richie's gonna beat up your friend!" the girl exclaimed proudly. 

Amelia narrowed her eyes at the battle and shrugged. "Don't get your hopes up..."  she responded.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Aug 12, 2010)

*Aboard The Devil's Pride with Raz-I smell a rat!*

Raz looked over at Sheeni and cracked his knucles, "So who's going to get the rat?" he asked as quietly as he could. "I'll go," Sheeni said "You would probably destroy the entire ship, I've seen you fight." Sheeni said with a serious look on her face. Raz smiled at her and flipped her off, "You're probably right" Raz said starting a fit of laughter. He walked over to a spot on the deck and lay down watching the only entrance to below the deck. She was right, he knew sending him down there would be like killing a mosquito with a bomb. It wasn't the best way to deal with the situation. He stuck his finger in his nose and pulled out a booger and flicked it over the side of the boat. "So Captain, what are we going to do with this stowaway?" Raz asked Ravia curiously.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Aug 13, 2010)

*Inside Gog with Ixian-In the belly of the beast II*

Ixian looked on with interest as all of the members of the crew hopped over the side of the boat. This boy in the weird robot was absolutely insane. She walked over to Rose and nudged her lightly. Rose seemed to be having a fight in her own head. "Gatrom isn't taking him seriously, I'm not interested in seeing a fight like this." Ixian said. Rose looked over at her, just then a huge ball of fire erupted from inches in front Gatrom. She could feel the heat where she was standing, she started to think about what she would do, much like what Rose was doing, she would have had to try very hard to avoid that attack she didn't see it coming at all. 

She thought about something else, she didn't know know much about Gatrom other than the basics. She would need to fight him one day, that was the way warriors shared their feelings with each other. She made a mental note of it and began to look around the place. It was hard to believe she was in the stomach of a sea king. If these kids where here there must be a lot of other people. "I wonder how much other people are down here" Ixian said aloud.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2010)

*“I-I-I-I Can’t… I’m t-too afraid….”*

Marvin stares down at Ushi a few seconds, before his fist hits the boy in the face knocking him across the room. He wipes a tear and looks up at Marvin, his eyes wide and fearful. Marvin has an Angry Look on his face. His right fist is clenched and the muscles in his arms are clearly visible. “Afraid? *WHAT TYPE OF IDIOT ARE YOU!?”* He shouts angrily at the young boy. Risa fights off more marines and says, "We have to go Marvin!”Marvin glares at Ushi and says.“If You’re a man, you’ll stand up and fight for yourself… Not cower behind this desk like a coward!” He kicks the desk into the wall. He then turns his back on Ushi, who is unharmed, but frightened and shaking in the corner. “Risa it’s time for us to go,” Risa nods and Marvin is about to exit the Door, he turns and looks at Ushi over his shoulder. “I will attack and free the slaves in this factory tomorrow. Join me or die as a coward!” 

He and Risa exit the factory. “That wasn’t nice what you did to the kid, Marvin,” She mutters. Marvin simply shrugged. “He’s got to hear it from someone eventually…” Marvin says. He suddenly stops talking and falls to his Knees. “Damn it!” He Coughs and says, “I used way too much energy…” As Risa offers a hand, he slaps it away.

“A Man doesn’t help, Risa. I’ll have to keep Going and conquer this obstacle!”


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 13, 2010)

The attack came towards Hachi, it was too big to block effectively, he had only one option. With his heightened reflexes he fired two summers breezes into the attack and sheathed his blades. He wouldn't risk losing them when he fell into the sea. The two attacks didn't stop the Vice Admirals, but that was to be expected. Hachi throw his arms out, preparing for the attack to hit him and it did. The slash seemed to cut his chest and wrap around his body as it went past him, he was cut from the left shoulder to the right waist. The force sent him flying backwards into the ocean. 

He looked up at the crushed bits of lava above him. Blood was pouring out of his wound and dying the water red. He could see the streaks of it floating gently upwards towards the surface. Rays of light pierced through the broken platform and it seemed almost beautiful when the light passed through the red of his blood. Almost serene and calming while he floated gently downwards. The light was fading for him and he could almost see some kind of fish headed towards him... "Heh... so this how it ends...?" He thinks to himself, a smile forms on his face. "Nah... The story ain't over yet..." The fish that was coming towards him had shiny arms... He knew who that was... "Fuuka...."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 13, 2010)

Ice Dragon said:


> *Inside Gog with Ixian-In the belly of the beast II*
> 
> Ixian looked on with interest as all of the members of the crew hopped over the side of the boat. This boy in the weird robot was absolutely insane. She walked over to Rose and nudged her lightly. Rose seemed to be having a fight in her own head. "Gatrom isn't taking him seriously, I'm not interested in seeing a fight like this." Ixian said. Rose looked over at her, just then a huge ball of fire erupted from inches in front Gatrom. She could feel the heat where she was standing, she started to think about what she would do, much like what Rose was doing, she would have had to try very hard to avoid that attack she didn't see it coming at all.
> 
> She thought about something else, she didn't know know much about Gatrom other than the basics. She would need to fight him one day, that was the way warriors shared their feelings with each other. She made a mental note of it and began to look around the place. It was hard to believe she was in the stomach of a sea king. If these kids where here there must be a lot of other people. "I wonder how much other people are down here" Ixian said aloud.



Rose stood on the pitchers mound and narrowed her eyes at the catcher, Monkey D. Luffy. He was flashing her the walk sign, but Rose kept waving him off. She wanted to face the batter head on. 
*
"GURAGURAGURAGURA!!"* Whitebeard laughed as he stood in the batters box, eagerly awaiting Rose's pitch. 

Finally Luffy flashed Rose the signal for the fastball, her best pitch. Rose nodded and prepared to wind up. She looked towards second base where Silvers Rayliegh was dancing back and forth, awaiting his chance to steal third. Meanwhile Gold Roger was awaiting his turn over in the batters box, waving a hundred ton bat around.   

Rose took a deep breath and stared down the giant figure of Whitebeard, locking eyes with him. "I'm gonna strike you out old man!" she exclaimed. Whitebeard flashed Rose his trademark smile, and waved her on. 

"HERE WE GO!!" 

Just as Rose began to throw the pitch, Ixian's voice popped Rose's fantasy like a balloon. "Huh?" she muttered at Ixian, as she was brought back to reality. "People? Down here? That would be freakin sweet!"

Suddenly a orange fireball attracted Rose's attention. Rose squinted her eyes at the bright flames. They had been ignited by the kid who had pointed the gatling gun at Jax, and he seemed to be fighting Gatrom.

"I like that little guy...he's got spunk!" Rose chuckled. Now if only she could remember what she had just been fantasizing about.


----------



## Pyro (Aug 13, 2010)

*Gatrom vs Ritchie*


Gatrom watched as a tower of flame erupted in front of him. "Damn, gonna give this big guy some indigestion with that stuff." Gatrom said referring to the giant sea king. The kid was fighting well, Gatrom had to admit, but his devil fruit always left him one step ahead, always being able to see what was coming next. Absentmindedly, Gatrom's hand grazed up against one of his daggers strapped to his back. He didn't want to have to use that kind of weapon against a kid like this... then Gatrom got an idea. Maybe there was another way to use his weapon to win the fight.

With the flames blocking Ritchie's vision of his foe, Gatrom sprinted around the flames sliding across a puddle of unburned oil and underneath the boy's mechanical contraption. While he was under there, Gatrom began to to to work on one of the legs, cutting a few lines and unscrewing a few bolts.

*"Hey you meathead! That's my prized machine!" *Ritchie said slamming his fists down on his controls in anger. He tried to move one of the legs to stomp Gatrom, but he was surprised to find that that leg was no longer responding. Soon one side of his machine slumped to the ground, completely motionless. 

Gatrom ran over to the boy's exposed side and grabbed him by the back of his shirt lifting and tossing him out of his walker. "I may not be a mechanic or anything, but that thing looked pretty complicated. I had a feeling that if you took out some of those wires, it wouldn't work right at all. Seems like I was right. You might want to put some reinforced armor around those parts for future reference." Gatrom said to his now defeated opponent.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 13, 2010)

*Richie vs Gatrom...*
_Four years ago in Water 7..._
"Your son is going to lose his ability to walk...I'm sorry," the Doctor told Richie's parents. 

Richie could hear his mother begin to cry from the next room over. He bowed his head low, staring at the full metal braces around his legs.  

_Three years ago in Water 7..._
Richie sat glumly on a wheelchair, watching his brothers and sisters work on a big ship over in the drydock. Not for first time he wished he could join them. 
_
Two years ago in Water 7..._
Richie swung around the main mast of the still unfinished battleship. He wore a full body harness and rig of his own designed that allowed him to move freely about the upper deck of the ship. From the deck below, his older sister Jessie beamed proudly at him. 

_One year ago in Water 7..._
"Richie's nervous system is slowly shutting down Miss Roseo. I don't know how say this but at this rate he'll be completely paralyzed within two years...and after that his chances of survival will-"

Richie quickly powered his motorized wheelchair out of the nearby room. He didn't want to eavesdrop on the rest. He already knew anyway, had known for quite a while now. 

Time to get truckin' he realized. 
_
One month ago in Water 7..._
Richie gunned the engine of his ship, the _Richie Rider IV_, and cruised out of the dock. He waved back at his sister Jessie who stood on the dock. 

"LOVE YA BRO!" Jessie cried with tears in her eyes. 

Richie nodded and grinned with excitement as he set off over the horizon. 

_Right here right now..._
Richie was in disbelief as he hit the ground with a thud, feeling utterly shell shocked at the sudden twist of events. He had lost... 

The young shipwright kept his face downcast. He wouldn't let these fools see him cry. Crying was for wimps. "Okay you won...meathead," he grumbled.   

Richie awkwardly sat up and turned his limp legs over one by one. Then began to slowly crawl towards his disabled Walker, pulling himself just with his upper body. His face became bright red from embarrassment, but mostly anger, as he felt the stares being directed at him. 

Rose scratched her chin questioningly. "Hey why you can't you move your legs little guy?" she muttered, feeling as usual like the last person in the room to get the joke. "Did you get hurt in the fight or somethin?" 

"Cause I'm paralyzed you nitwit!" Richie roared back at her in fury. His eyes watered a bit but he took a deep breath and choked them down. He didn't want nor need their pity.   

"Oh..." Rose mumbled in clear surprise.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 13, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> The attack came towards Hachi, it was too big to block effectively, he had only one option. With his heightened reflexes he fired two summers breezes into the attack and sheathed his blades. He wouldn't risk losing them when he fell into the sea. The two attacks didn't stop the Vice Admirals, but that was to be expected. Hachi throw his arms out, preparing for the attack to hit him and it did. The slash seemed to cut his chest and wrap around his body as it went past him, he was cut from the left shoulder to the right waist. The force sent him flying backwards into the ocean.
> 
> He looked up at the crushed bits of lava above him. Blood was pouring out of his wound and dying the water red. He could see the streaks of it floating gently upwards towards the surface. Rays of light pierced through the broken platform and it seemed almost beautiful when the light passed through the red of his blood. Almost serene and calming while he floated gently downwards. The light was fading for him and he could almost see some kind of fish headed towards him... "Heh... so this how it ends...?" He thinks to himself, a smile forms on his face. "Nah... The story ain't over yet..." The fish that was coming towards him had shiny arms... He knew who that was... "Fuuka...."



Derrick watched as the battle concluded and Fuka had immediately fly off to retrieve the swordsman before he sunk to his death. He closed his eyes and took a deep breath, "Seems we're still not ready to take on the big dogs..." he says eyeing the Vice Admiral.

He clenched his fist tight as he envisioned Dokeshi...That bastard jester that had taken two of his nakama...He would get stronger, he would put him through the pain of death 10 times over for his fallen men!

He snapped out of his momentary rage and reexamined the situation, "Jasmine, prepare to get us out of here. Fuka, get Hachi inside and to Moab as quick as possible. AND MOAB GET THE HELL BACK OVER HERE AND PUT WHOEVER THE HELL THAT GUY IS DOWN!" he shouts over to his doctor on the other ship.

"Everyone else," he raises his fists, "Prepare for battle," Vanessa readies her broadsword, Vince and Dante light their cigarettes, and Joshua takes out his violin.

"Power Sonata," he says playing a tune to boost all of the crew's power. Fuka rushes back on board with Hachi over his shoulder, "Don't worry you idiot, you'll beat him...I know you will," he says to the questionably conscious Hachi as they rush past.

"Now lets go! Dante, Vince, you run distracts! Vanessa and Joshua, take care of anyone that gets close! I'll handle our little Vice Admiral here..." he says stepping on top of his ship's railing and looking down at the Vice Admiral that stands calmly on his lava platform.

"You may have defeated our swordsman but don't let it get to your head! I'm way stronger than that guy, and I know for a fact that he's gona' kick your ass one day!" he says pointing towards swordsman.

"But for now," he shouts raising his hand into the sky, "We escape," he thrusts it down releasing lava out of his hand and then has the other join in, "Lava Flow!" he says pouring it out of his hands and down on the Marine, "Magma Cage!" he says making it into a prison to encase the man. 

After seeing the battle he just had he knew that there was no way that would keep him back for long. Even though the ship had already began moving he knew they'd still be able to catch them...Unless, "Moab! The ship! Blow it up!" he shouts to Moab who is in the process of crossing the connecting plank.

"But you said to get-" "I know what I said! Just do it you idiot!" Moab spins around and heads back to the ship, "Dumbass Captain...Can't make up his damn mind," he presses his hands against the ship, the explosive energy flowing through it, but suddenly the Lt. dashes towards him, "Whoo! I'd rather not die today," he says avoiding the hit and rushing along the plank and back on their ship.

"Have a nice day," Moab says giving a slight salute as an explosion takes over a good chunk of their ship, destroying it, "Damn, that guy didn't give me enough time to blow the whole thing up..."

Vanessa and Joshua quickly take care of the men that have boarded their ship, knocking them back into the ocean. Vince and Dante attack with smoke and pepper bombs to reduce their visibility as they pull out. 

Derrick watches back into the cloud of ship containing the marines and their busted up ship with his arms crossed, "We may not be out of this yet..."


----------



## Noitora (Aug 13, 2010)

*Following the Crimson Fist Pirates
Vice Admiral Demetri Yoh*
​
*The bond of nakama…*

 The Vice Admiral watched silently for a brief moment as the swordsman descended into the sea from the giant wound he had caused. If he was going to die then he died a noble death, if he was going to live, then perhaps one day they would meet again. Though the odds were looking slim for him at the moment. Suddenly there was a splash in the water, one of his friends going to save him it would appear. Some of the marines on the Severing Wave began to fire into the water, though Demetri chose not to interfere. A loud voice boomed from the Crimson Fist pirate ship which caught the Swordsmans attention. He side glanced up towards the railing to see their Captain pointing down at him.

"You may have defeated our swordsman but don't let it get to your head! I'm way stronger than that guy, and I know for a fact that he's gona' kick your ass one day!"

 A small smile gently touched the marines’ lips as the nakama vouched for his friend. It was quite the warming sight. However he had no intention of letting himself be defeated by a rookie anytime soon, with Tengu still just above him, he had one more hurdle to climb. The Captain attacked the Vice Admiral quickly after, encasing him in a magma cage. This was a good attempt, but not yet enough to be major obstacle to someone of his level. Without warning, Demetri suddenly heard an explosion above him as part of his ship lost a good chunk. 
*“Shit…”* 
With a powerful swing of his Silver Sword, the magma cage was suddenly blown apart, allowing Demetri to see the damage to the Severing Waves. The Vice Admiral cursed under his breath, and turned to the pirate ship, raising his blade above his head and quickly performing the same powerful slash.
*“Oni Dageki” *
The powerful strike plummeted towards hull of the ship like a searing blade of silver light. The water between him in the ship was blow to the sides, as well as the rest of the lava platform.

After the attack, the Vice Admiral launched himself back onto his ship, looking to his Lt.
*“How many wounded?”*
The Lt. looked about, giving his officer a good round number. It seemed even if they were no match for himself, his men could not stand up to their strength. Which was understandable, they were certainly no pushovers. Demetri sighed, as he slid Sho-ro Koigokoro back to his hip. _“You mean to chase them, sir?”_ The tall, slender man softly shook his head. 
*“No. We will see that the wounded are tended to, and continue to chase down… That man. Also we’ll need to fix up our ship.” *
He could not help but laugh lightly upon looking over his ships damage.
*“They did quite a number on us, guess I got kind of distracted”*
Several marines scooped into view with tears streaming down their eyes and salutes planted on their foreheads. _“It-It-It-It was beautiful, sssiiii~iiir!”_ Demetri turned back to the smoke that was beginning to fade, a hand resting on the pummel of his blade, the other combing through side of his hair. Looking to see if they fled, and how his attack did to their ship.
*“Inform any nearby Lt. commanded marine ships to continue their pursuit. I’m sure they’ll be cleaned up soon. All men to sailing stations and pull those overboard back on deck.” *
_‘Grow stronger, Hummingbird, maybe we will meet again in the New World.’_
The Severing Wave turned from the battle and began to sail away from the Crimson Fist Pirates, towards their urgent destination.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 13, 2010)

*Creed Pirates: Arc 2
Ushi Hiroikku*



As he stood their with tears dripping from his eyes, he was completely caught off guard by the sudden thumping to his face. They young boy was sent flying across the room as he slammed into the wall and rolled down to it. His large eyes widen and looked over to Marvin, glazed from his tears, as well as a few sniffs escaping him. He was completely shocked and lost for words. The mans words dug into his soul quite deeply, to fight like a man or die like a coward. Well he was a coward and a cry-baby so the option seemed obvious at first. But something told him, that something was about to change. The pair left soon after; informing him they planned to attack the factory tomorrow. Ushis? face paled at the thought; before he could say anything they were gone.

  The genius boy stood up as tall as he could, and clenched his tiny fists, his eyes slammed shut and brow deep. 
_?What can I do!? What can I do!? What can I do!??_ A moment later he as hiding under his kicked over desk quivering._ ?I?m such a coward??_ He thought to himself. He so easily gave up and surrendered to his fate without having any strength to fight it. Sure he could make the greatest ships, or powerful weapons, but he had no heart to be a man. The words Marvin bellowed continued to ring in his ears.

Suddenly a familiar smell and sound filled the corridor. His heart pounded against his chest and eyes watered once more. A large beast of man turned the corner of the corridor and gazed inside down at Ushi.
*?Oi, Ushi. What the fuck happened ?ere.?* Ushis? eyes widen at the sight of Kaion, the realisation of why he was so afraid to stand up at fight hitting him. He quickly came up with an excuse.
*?G-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-group of th-th-th-th-th-thieves? they already fled!?* 
The young boy clenched his eyes shut and jabbed his small hand out in some random direction to indicate where they fled to. Was this the best he could do? Suddenly he felt a large foot impact on his small torso, almost covering his idea boy, and pin him to the ground. A spark of blood escaped his mouth as he looked up with fearful eyes.
*?Don?t be shitting me now, Ushi. Did they take ANYTHING?!?   *Ushi frantically shook his head, a feeling of relief coming over him as the foot was lifted, though short lived as it connected in a kick to his side, sending him into the wall. 
*?Clean this up and get back to work? *The slaver said calmly as he turned and left.

  Ushi struggled to push himself up, his small hands once again cleaned and supporting his body. A tear trickled from his eye as his brow furrowed deeply, as a small trail of blood ran down his chin and from his mouth and nose. Would he be able to fight like these intruders did?


----------



## Noitora (Aug 13, 2010)

*The Black Storm Pirates – Arc I: Post IX
The Devils Pride*

*Spoiler*: _Captain Raiva D. Tempestade_ 



​



*An intruder on the ship, the crew together…*

 Raiva stood at his helm as his crew boarded the ship, and the presence he had briefly felt was soon felt by Sheemi, though she was much clearer and certain. Was that some sort of skill of us? He was not surprised considering her suspected profession. Raz was soon to catch on as well, though that was more likely due to Sheemi pointing it out. They spoke between themselves, the Captain listening silently for the moment, simply studying how his crew were going to interact. Carnage would be off devouring his prey soon enough, Sheemi was likely the best idea.

*“Sheemi, bring this stowaway to me.”  *
He lightly nodded to her, though it words calm they were layered with a darkness about him, as they usually were. Stepped away from the helm as the ship was on a direct course. It would be some time before they reached it, and Raiva was certain they wouldn’t reach the Reverse Mountain without one or two adventures on the way. As strong as his beliefs, he was still a pirate, and he still enjoyed what pirates enjoyed. Action, plundering and adventure, even though he would never so easily list his likes or dislikes openly.

The tall pirate sat down on a throne at the head of the deck, and supported one leg idly over the other while both hands laid on the arm rests. 
*“Let us see who has the gull to trespass on the Devils’ Pride”*


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 13, 2010)

*Aboard The Devil's Pride With The Black Storm Pirates*

Carnage ignored all this talk of an intruder and made a bee line for his quarters. There were more than enough people to deal with the disturbance that didn't include him. Sarick's body was begging to be mutilated in new and exciting ways! Who had time to waste looking for a stow away. Carnage kicked open the door to his room and stepped into the utter darkness. When the door shut with a snap Carnage was engulfed in the darkness, there were no windows in his room.

Carnage flipped a switch near the doorway and a dull blood red light shone from what seemed like everywhere in the room. Carnage looked around at the corpses hanging up on meat hooks all around his room and smiled. There was the faint dripping of a liquid as the last few drops of blood from the various bodies continued to drip into buckets from slit necks. Carnage deposited Sarick's corpse on his main work table and snatched one of the buckets from the floor.

Carnage stuck a massive straw in the bucket and put the handle over his head so the bucket was suspended below his mouth by his neck. Carnage began slurping away at the blood through the straw as he opened one of his cabinets searching for tools. When Carnage finally located the power saw he was looking for he quickly plugged it in and flipped it on. There was a deafening whirring sound as Carnage lowered the saw towards Sarick's neck.

There was a sickening crunch as the saw finally cut through flesh and made it to bone. When Carnage was finally finished he took out a glass contained filled with preservation fluid. Carnage tossed Sarick's head into the container and sealed it before placing it next to several identical containers but with different heads. Carnage cracked a smile when his eyes passed over his collection and he flipped on the saw again this time leveling it on Sarick's chest.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 13, 2010)

*Loguetown*

Through the bustling city of Loguetown, the marketplace was the place to be at this time. There were merchants coming back from the Grand Line, ready to sell their riches to people here back in the blues. They braved giant sea monsters, pirates, and even at times the World Government. It was full of hustle, but one person wasn't there to share in the glory. 

A young girl walked calmly trough the crowd, holding an umbrella nonchalantly over her shoulder. Even though it wasn't raining, and it wasn't particularly hot today, she still had it open, giving her some nice needed shade. People stepped aside, and nodded in recognition.

_Soon_, she thought, _that recognition will turn into infamy_.

Nevertheless, she kept her smiling composure, and walked through the crowd easily. After it started to thin out, she took a bit slower pace, and soon slowed to a stop. She felt like she was being followed by someone. 

"Whoever is following me; meet me at the tavern. I wish to speak with you about something."

It was simple. If no one was following her, she would have a nice drink alone. But if they did come, she would have a new recruit to add to her pirate crew. But she already had an idea of who it was, and with a smile on her face, headed towards her favorite tavern. 

Entering the door, she closed her umbrella and took a seat closest to the door. A waitress came by, and when she asked for an order, the girl held up two fingers.


----------



## Pyro (Aug 13, 2010)

*Gatrom and the Phoenix Pirates*


Gatrom watched the exchange between Ritchie and Rose. The boy was obviously partially paralyzed, and his machine was probably the only way he was able to walk.

"Just shut up. Who cares if you can't move your legs. You think we do? No. You went out on your own. You went up against a crew of pirates. You pointed a weapon against them. That makes your a man. You lost. Yeah, it sucks, but it happens. Now get back up, fix your machine and keep going. Cause no one's gonna do it for you. You're out on your own now and you've gotta learn to do this. No excuses." Gatrom said to Ritchie. He really didn't want that to be as mean as it had sounded, but Gatrom had dealt with his fair share of handicaped people and the thing they hated most was pity. Treating him as he would have anyone else was the only thing Gatrom could think of to do.


----------



## JustDoIt (Aug 13, 2010)

*Grand Line...Marine Base*

The marine officer sits at his office rading some wanted posters and some other reports. 
_"You know....that marine seems suspicious to me"_ the marine officer says at the other lower ranked marines that stand inside the office room
"_The reason I am saying that is clear. Several reports of him going at different places often and most times he goes alone. Even went for at New World, survived 2 weeks and then returned back at Grand Line with the capture of some pirates but not a single pirate Captain"_
The marine officer starts writing something on a piece of paper and stands up 
"_I have to look an eye on that marine, maybe check him right now. I am sure that something is wrong with him._"
The officer ends his world only to come against 6 rifles. Like someone changed them into pirates. They aim at their marine officer like he is a criminal or something.
"_Whh....what is going on ? I can't believe that th.._"
The 6 marines inside the room shoot at him without even thinking about it. Blood splits on the wall behind the officer and he falls down dead.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 13, 2010)

Miashi Vs Yoshu-

"Hehehehe... I like complex, It's more fun when i figure you out and tare you apart." Miashi grew serious with this comment. "I see. So you like to attack people huh?" Yoshu grins. "Live for it my friend." Miashi nods. "Alright, that means i wont need to hold back." He grips the hilt of his blade. "Come at me..." Yoshu draws his blade. "I'll study his style and then take him down." Miashi draws his blade slowly. "Do your best." He whispers to his sword. 

"Iron Ninja!" He shouts, spinning around and cutting up the ground, kicking up a bit of smoke from some of the electronics. "What are you doing!?" Yoshu shouts. "This." Miashi sheaths his blade as he leaps into the air, Yoshu raises his up in defense. Miashi begins to twist, then quickly turns and flips. "What the hell is he-" SHING!" As Miashi nears Yoshu he draws his blade and cuts his back. "Nnnngh!" Yoshu growls and turns to slash at Miashi.

"Feather breeze" Spinning in his crouched position he cuts Yoshu's legs. "You brat!" Yoshu slashes down but Miashi rolls out of the way and cuts the back of his legs. "What kind of fighting style is this." Yoshu thinks to himself. "He changes every time i attack. He wont stay still." "My style is a bit chaotic, But that's just how i am i suppose." He rubs the back of his head. "If you wanna give up now, I'll accept it."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 13, 2010)

Pyro said:


> *Gatrom and the Phoenix Pirates*
> 
> Gatrom watched the exchange between Ritchie and Rose. The boy was obviously partially paralyzed, and his machine was probably the only way he was able to walk.
> 
> "Just shut up. Who cares if you can't move your legs. You think we do? No. You went out on your own. You went up against a crew of pirates. You pointed a weapon against them. That makes your a man. You lost. Yeah, it sucks, but it happens. Now get back up, fix your machine and keep going. Cause no one's gonna do it for you. You're out on your own now and you've gotta learn to do this. No excuses." Gatrom said to Ritchie. He really didn't want that to be as mean as it had sounded, but Gatrom had dealt with his fair share of handicaped people and the thing they hated most was pity. Treating him as he would have anyone else was the only thing Gatrom could think of to do.



"Your motivational speeches really suck, do you know that?!" Richie barked in response. 

Richie glared at Gatrom, as he slowly climbed his way back up to the chair of his _Richie Walker III_. "Yeah you're lucky I can't move my legs...or I'd ram my foot up your ass," Richie mumbled under his breath. He strapped both his legs in and examined the part of the walker that the meathead had royally screwed up. Two of the spider legs were totally out of commission. It was an easy enough fix, but Richie would have to take care of that later. 

He tapped a button on the side of the joystick. All eight of the spider legs retracted into the platform beneath Richie's seat, and two tank like treads popped out to replace the legs. He sat with a glum face not even wanting to look at any of these fools. Suddenly the airhead girl walked up to Richie and smiled at him brightly. Richie looked up at her uncertainly. 

Yeah this one's got a few screws loose, Richie thought to himself.

"What's your name?" she asked. 

"Richie..." he grumbled. 

"You look handy. Do you know how to fix boats?" she asked him. 

Richie scoffed at the girl's question. _I look handy? _Well that was a freakin understatement. "Girlie, you're looking at the worlds best shipwright and mechanic right here!" Richie responded, jabbing his thumb into his chest confidently, and soon the rest of the world would know that he was the best as well. 

Rose laughed with delight, and locked eyes with Richie, as if coming to some decision. "Well we need someone to fix our ship up...cause Gatrom and Amy really suck at it. What do you say little guy?"  

Richie looked at the girl in surprise. He hadn't expected people who he just pointed a gatling gun at, to be so forgiving. Jessie's words instantly echoed within Richie's mind, _'Find a group of people who you can share your dream with...'_ Richie quickly took the measure of the Pirates battered ship. Yeah she really was a piece of junk and didn't look like much, but just like people, it was what was on the inside that mattered. 

"Fine!" he grumbled. "I'll help you because I'm cool like that and you fools clearly would be stuck inside this monster without my amazing intellect!" 

"Great! Thanks little guy!" Rose exclaimed, and she punched Richie playfully in the shoulder. 

"OW! What's wrong with you?!" Richie yelped. "And don't call me little guy, you're like the same size as me!" 

Suddenly the great Gog emitted a roar that rumbled through out the area they were in, causing everything to shake violently. Richie looked over at the flames that he had ignited. That can't be helping he realized, and he quickly tapped a button on his armrest. A fire extinguisher nozzle extended from his chair and doused the flames in a gray foam. The two children, Jimbo and Hannah, looked around anxiously. 

"Looks like Gog's going deep!" Jimbo exclaimed. "We need to get back to Bilewater Bay where it'll be safer. It's a city not too far from here!"


----------



## Chaos (Aug 13, 2010)

*Loguetown*

The umbrella happily moved back and forth, complimenting the steps of the woman holding it. Diamond smiled. It wasn't raining. The umbrella was purely ornamental to most people, though to Diamond it seemed to be something more. Not really a weapon, but something close, anyway. Hell, wasn't that why she was following this person? She was more than she seemed, without doubt. Diamond liked persons that were more than they seemed. Persons like that attracted excitement and adventure like honey attracts bears. Wait. Maybe honey doesn't attract bears. Diamond paused for a second, the confusing thought whirling around in her head. Bears liked honey fo-

"Whoever is following me; meet me at the tavern. I wish to speak with you about something."

What? Okay, that was an unexpected thing for sure. Diamond silently chastised herself for being seen, then looked at the tavern. Not the door, the door was too obvious. A small window could be seen, but it was three meters from the ground. Diamond sighed. What had to be done, had to be done. She drew a strangely formed dagger off her belt and in a second pinpointed her aim. The stab was quick, and the twisted tip produced a tiny blast of air like it was designed to. Diamond let herself fall into the gust and trough the window. A second stab set her sailing down carefully, the wind carrying her. She could see the woman she had been following. She sat at a table close to the door and was watching the door. Perfect. Great successful entrance guaranteed. A man on a nearby table watched her with a blanched face. He clearly wasn't used to girl materializing next to him. Diamond shot him a wink and then moved her finger before her lips, denoting him to be quiet. The man still gazed wide-eyed, but didn't make a sound.

Diamond waited for a minute. Using daggers within a tavern probably wouldn't be the best idea so she had to wait for a bit. The plan was to wait for a small movement of air in the direction the woman was sitting, then riding it and dropping out right on the chair in front of her. Failsafe and without doubt awing. Someone stood up. The movement of his chair and body created a small current, just big enough to walk. Diamond disappeared. The man shrieked. She dropped out right on the chair. "You wanted to talk to me?" The woman in front of her shrieked. The whole tavern looked at Diamond. Diamond looked at the woman she'd been following. At the table adjacent to hers. "Oh great"


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Aug 13, 2010)

_*Kenki Yuu* - The Creed Pirates_

Ursla disappeared into the town, Lance left with a Den Den Mushi if we needed him, both of them were gone. Yuu sits completely alone looking towards the direction of a small fog, possibly the town by the look of the shades. He couldn't really do anything, he just had to stay put and wait for Risa and Marvin to return. He would have turned into a hawk if he could, but he wouldn't take the risk of inhaling the air on this island, and the suit wouldn't fit his other form. He took another glance out at the ocean, but turned back at once, not a good look at all. "If they arrive here without food and water, I'm going to... no, I wouldn't do that" he argued with himself and launched a massive discussion. Is he getting less and less sane? Finally, he could see two human shaped shades appear in the fog.

"Finally! You brought food and water right?" Yuu yelled across the field while waving his arms. "Uh, Ursla just disappeared to go look for a ship, I don't know if she will invite us on board, but... Lance woke up, and he disappeared as well, but gaining contact with him will be easy, I got one of those snails from him. Look, It's like a phone. Oh shit... I wasn't supposed to make a call... Shihihihi, he didn't take it." Yuu smiled warmly towards the incoming pair. 

Yuu stood still in the middle of the area for a couple of second before he realized he had been staring right at the big rock next to him. "What is this? No food? Why?!" The results of being dehydrated and starving became more and more visible. "To hell with this!" he said and ran towards the direction of town with the speed of a turtle. Again he could see two shades appear, and this time he got a look at their faces, someone he had been waiting for. "Mr. Water and Mrs. Food!" and his smile had never been broader.


----------



## Pyro (Aug 13, 2010)

*Gritt*


Gritt has said his farewells to the group of pirates and his fellow revolutionaries. Taking off on his own much smaller boat, he made his way across the new world towards the Revolutionary's stronghold. The smaller boat was to prevent many people taking notice of him. He was strong, but the New World was a tough place. And had we went through as fast as possible, he would never have been able to make it through alive. Afther three days of travel, he finally made it to Revolutionary island. Two teenage boys with uniforms met him at the docks. The gave him an odd look.

"Gritt? Where is everyone else? The strike force was supposed to be made up out of 4..." The soldier asked.

"Now is neither the time nor the place to speak about such topics. I must be on my way to Shiva to make my report. Urgent matters have occured and our leader must be informed." Gritt responded.

The two soldiers ran off with Gritt's boat to take it to the docking area. Meanwhile, Gritt strided purposefully and quickly towards the headquarters. He did not want to have to be the one to deliver this news, but he was a soldier, and he had to face up to how his leader would respond.

Gritt knocked quickly on the door of Shiva's office twice before he opened up and walked in. There Silvia was sitting on her desk eyeing him with a confused look on her face.

"Lt. Gritt. You and your force were to be back a week ago. Wheve have you all been?" Shiva asked.

"Madam. There was an unforseen occurance. Dr. Morris is dead. We managed to rescue Commander Clair, but Commander Drake got caught fighting an Admiral in the process. He was eventually defeated, but we managed to escape the island. We have reason to believe he is now being taken to Impel Down."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 13, 2010)

*On a Slave ship somewhere near Shabondy...*
Garrick laid within a decrepit cell, the floors and walls lined with dried blood and human waste. His entire body, now just a skinny and gaunt frame, was chained in a mummy like fashion, from his shoulders all the way down to his ankles. The slavers were taking no chances with him, even as weak and emaciated as he looked. Especially after he had blown the brains out of one of their comrades. The former Marine Commodore's eyes were closed, twitching rapidly, as he dreamed whatever it was that psychotic servants of Absolute Justice dreamed about. 

*Eight years ago in the New World...*
The *Dark Justice III* went toe to toe with a fleet of five Pirate ships. The great floating fortress of the Marines, and the only ship of it's kind, more then held her own with the Pirate vessels, unleashing an apocalyptic salvo of cannon fire. From his perch high above in the command deck, Commodore Zane Garrick stood fearlessly amid the cannon fire that lit up the air. He had his muscular arms crossed, and an expensive cigar clenched firmly between his teeth. 

"You smell that Clemens?" he asked.

Beside him stood Commander Beverly Clemens, his second in command. "Smell what sir?" 

"The gunpowder, the blood, the flames.It's the smell of justice you cunt, GYAHAHAHAHAHA!!" Garrick responded gruffly. He narrowed his eyes at the flagship vessel of the Pirates where the big dog likely was, a 300+ Million bounty Pirate Captain. 

"Time to get me that promotion to Vice Admiral!" 

"You mean Rear Admiral?" Clemens corrected him with a smirk. 

"BAH! Fuck Rear Admiral!" Garrick growled with disgust. "Being a Rear Admiral is like only having one asscheek!" No, he was going straight to the top, oh yes he was. Garrick threw off his custom tailored black officer's coat of justice, and handed Clemens his hand rolled West Blue cigar.  "Hold this for me willya!" He strapped two vicious looking steel knuckle dusters to his massive fists. 

"I can help. Let me back you up!" Clemens suggested eagerly. 

Garrick shot Clemens an unimpressed look. "You're good Clemens...but you'll never be _that_ good!" he told her. Clemens glared at him but he ignored her. 

Suddenly Garrick rocketed off the deck of the ship, causing the deck to tremble violently. He sped up like an out of control freight train and took a giant running leap over the railing. Garrick flew upwards amid the hundreds of  cannonballs in the air and landed atop a giant cannonball that had just been fired from the Dark Justice. He stood calmly atop the speeding metal orb, feeling the intense wind on his face, as he flew towards the Pirate flagship. Enemy cannonballs exploded all around him but Garrick defiantly raised both his middle fingers into the air and howled like a demon that had just been loosed from hell itself. The cannonball reached its mark and exploded onto the deck of the Pirate ship. Garrick strode out of the flames. His uniform was totally scorched, but his heart was full of joy. 

The next day Garrick would be reported MIA, and Clemens would get the credit for successfully and valiantly capturing the Pirate Captain.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 13, 2010)

*Shiva Marigold – With the Revolutionaries *​
  The darkly tanned woman sat in her large office for the moment, she had ordered her generals away to prepare their individual squads of men while she went over some of the maps. While some issues were occurring elsewhere with pirates, it was not time for the Revolutionaries to make any major move yet. If they were going to tear the World Government down from their high horses, everything was going to be planned properly and carefully. That did not mean there would not be skirmishes or interactions with the enemy at all, such things were unavoidable. But the moment, Shiva and her men were not going into all out war, even if the marines were hunting under every rock for her. They wouldn’t find her, unless she chose to be found – and if you found her, you were the unlucky one.

  There were two knocks on her door, as word already reached her of Lt. Gritts return. The dark haired woman gazed over idly towards the man, briefly with a puzzled face at the curiosity of his report. She sat in her usual relaxed, cross legged fashion with an enhanced cigarette between her teeth and calming eyes studying her soldier. He and his men were late; she could not help but assume something had gone wrong. Shivas office was large in itself, and of course it had no ceiling, as it was known fact the Revolutionary leader hated closed spaces, and loved having the free open air.  The clear sky above them beamed down into the office. Gritt gave his report gave his report about the unfortunate loss of Drake however the success in rescuing Clair.

* “Is that so”* She said calmly as she pushed herself from her seat. The sky above the island quickly began to darken, the clouds swiftly forming in an unnatural manner, a swirling above the main base. Shiva strolled to the pointless window in her office, raising her leg and placing the sole of her boot on the window sill while resting her arm over her bare leg. This was pretty annoying to say the least, and Impel down was a bitch to deal with. But she had no intention in seeing Drake left there, but they would have to move carefully.
*“Lt.”* She swiftly said, her attention still on the window.
*“We can’t be reckless, have the prison watched and studied, I want information on Drake if it can be acquired. But we won’t move yet, there are still many things to deal with, but I’m not leaving anyone to rot in that hell hole. If all else fails.”* There was a sudden crack of lightning and thunder in the sky above.
*“I’ll make a move myself.” *The Queen of Heaven let out a small sigh and turned from her window, looking over to Gritt once more. The clouds above the island began to phase away slowly, as if the will holding them there was vanishing.
*“But you’ve done well, take the opportunity to rest. I’ll also want a word with Commander Clair at some point. That is all.”* Shiva nodded to him, sparkling her cigarette and falling back into her chair


----------



## Pyro (Aug 13, 2010)

*Gatrom and the Phoenix Pirates*

"Your motivational speeches really suck, do you know that?!" Richie barked in response. 

Gatrom stood at watched as Ritchie crawled to his walker and reboarded the machine. Suddenly a pair of tank treads came out from the bottom and he began rolling around once more. 

"Heh, fine. Figure it all out on your own." He said adressing Ritchie. And then to Rose, "Hey, while this kid's figuring out how to figure a way outta here, I say we all head into town to gather some supplies. We haven't had a chance to get anything recently, due to the fact that we always end up running out of villages being chased by someone."

"Alright. I wanna see how many people this big ol' sea king ate anyway." Rose replied leading the way into town.

The Phoenix Pirates, Ritchie, and the two small children all crossed the nearby bridge to enter the living district of bilewater bay. As they crossed over, they were able to see two burly men eyeing them, not saying a word but looking obviously unfriendly. As the group walked past them and into the town, they were met with a surprise. 

The "town" was nothing more than a collection of mud and wooden huts quickly and unskillfully created on top of some type of floating material. The middle of the area had no houses but instead was filled with people, all yelling and talking loudly, holding up objects into the air.

"That's the marketplace." Jimbo commented. "People are trying to trade food supplies for building supplies." 

Off to the side, the group was able to see a woman pushed to the ground. Above her stood two large men glaring at her. 

"Seems like you bought yourself a nice sheet of steel there." The first one said to the woman.

"Something that rare must've cost you quite a bit. Ya know, I think Singed would something like that. Don't you agree Bob?" the man said adressing his companion.

"Hehe, yeah. And if you don't hand it over, it'll cost you a lot more than a couple of apples." The first man then said to the woman.

Gatrom watched the spectacle with a look of annoyance. He then let out a long sigh."So the economy is controlled..., and that leaves the people poor and unable to resist. This is just horrible." Gatrom commented to the rest of the crew.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 13, 2010)

*The Will of D.


Black Storm Pirates: Arc 2 Introduction
*​

*Three years ago….
*
_“Argghhh, in this ‘ere world, lad, thar be winners and thar be losers, arggghhh.” _The rain poured down like a merciless barrage of rifle fire. The clouds overhead the watery darkness were shadowed apart from the occasional spark of lighting and the rumbling of thunder. The Shovel Leg pirates had one extra on their ship today, a man with the suppose Will of D, and man the Captain – Oldbeard Jabberjack was not about to let walk away with his head still attached. Upon the soaked deck Raiva D. Tempestade was forced to kneel of the wooden floor, his hands clamped behind his back in tight chains. Ahead of him stood the tall but aging Oldbeard, along with the many pirates in his crew. 
_
“Arrgghh, me’boy. Shall I tell ye what I are, I be a winner. And lad… ye be a loser. Yer dreams don’t be meanin’ nothin’, your power don’t be meanin’ nothin’. Ye ain’t got no one, ye sailin’ alone, tryin’ to stir trouble, an’ ye got it. This be the result of’ye no good spreadin’ drama. But before we chop’ya’ol’head off, I gotta know… why, why do all ye did, what is ya end?”_
Oldbeard arrogantly gazed down to the kneeling pirate, his dark hair covering most of his face. On either side of Raiva stood pirates with long blades held above his sides, preparing to thrust the pair into him upon command. The usual execution style the marines tended to use however Oldbeard felt it fitting for a man of D. Blood trickled down Raivas’ chin as he pondered over the question. Why did he do it all? For the ambition for his new world? To destroy the weak? There were so many reasons, and each made him out to be the monster he was. Did he feel regret… well… Calmly he gazed up towards Jaggerjack.
*“To become the Pirate King, unlike you... age is not an issue for me…” *A smile touched the mans lips, upon his dark face a smile that was warm and fearless grew. Oldbeards brow furrowed deeply, his teeth clenched in anger and in an angry bellowing voice he commanded.
_“ARGH! KILL THIS FOOL! ARGH!”_ With the smile never leaving his lips, Raiva slowly closed his eyes, preparing for the execution at hand. The two blades raised backwards and were about to thrust into the pirates torso when suddenly a stray blast of light found its way to the pirate ship, striking the deck and gunpowder case.
*“Shi-!”* One of the pirates called out when suddenly it exploded. The entire ship was in-cased in fire and more so, a large burst of ash and smoke. 

  Oldbeard pushed himself up onto one peg leg, muttering to himself as he flicked his eyes around for any indication of what happened. Suddenly from within the smoke a pure black boot flashed forward and clonked him between the eyes, causing the old man to roll backwards holding his nose and blood squirted out. 
_“Argh, ow! Argh! Who…. RAIVA!? …argh!”_ He barked out, looking over to his attackers direction. Raiva stood on the railing of Oldbeards ship, one hand grasped around the mast rope, his red eyes studying the older Captain in a cool gaze.
*“Fate chose me again, it seems. Mark my words, Jaggerjack. This is not the last time we will clash.”* Raiva gracefully jumped off the side of the ship into the mist below. Oldbeard was quick to follow the side of his boat. His eyes quickly flashed towards the chains that were holding his victim, they were blasted cleanly off. In a fit of rage, he gripped the side of his ship, his anger so intense he crumbled the wood between his fingers.
*
“ARGH! MARK YE WORDS YA SAY!? NO, UNFORGIVABLE, UNFORGIVABLE, UNFORGIVABLE, UNFORGIAVLE!!! IT’S MY WORDS THAT BE MARKED, BOY! I SWEAR I WILL FIND YOU, I WILL KILL YOU DOWN TO THE LAST SPECK OF DUST!! I WILL BE THE PIRATE KING, NOT YE! MEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!”
*




*The Present day…*

*The Shovel leg pirates ~*
*Captain Oldbeard Jgaggerjack: Bounty 40,000,000*

  The old Captain tapped his peg legs together in thought as he sat on his wooden throne upon his deck. His thought process was suddenly ruined as one of his men clambered towards him, tripping over his own boot and rolling to his Captains feet. ‘Sir sir!’ He quickly called out, holding out a news paper. Oldbeard snatched it from his pirates hands, gazing over it idly. His ignorance was short lived, as his eyes suddenly widened, and a merciless grin grew over his lips.
_“Argh! Raiva D. Tempestade! You’re miiiineeee! GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Argh!”_






*Sherpin Shores, two days after the incident…*

The marines peered through the town looking for survivors, running about in anger and shock at the sheer devastation. One man, a Captain of the marines stood at the docks, his eyes saddening the flag that had been placed there for some time. The news had already gone out, and the faces of those involved were public knowledge. Damn media sometimes even escaped the marine’s quick involvement. The Captain, known as Dorman ‘Firefighter’ Verial muttered to himself.
_“Pirate… scum. You will not escape me, you can be sure of it.”_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 13, 2010)

_*Taskforce Absolute Justice/Arkins vs King Sigurd...*_
Sigurd screamed in agony as his tree body burst into flames. Meanwhile, Arkins quickly backed away from Sigurd's flaming body. Flame was also his weakness, but it was a calculated risk since it was the most efficient way to eliminate Sigurd. 

As Arkins looked at his puppet like hands he could feel the transformation slowly start to take over. He had maybe eight minutes left before he became stuck in this lifeless puppet body for good. It was the true curse to the power that this body gave him.

In desperation, Sigurd extended multiple roots from the bases of his tree trunk like legs. The roots shot into the fountains of water that were placed all over the royal chamber. *"ELIXIR OF LIFE!!"* Sigurd screamed, as the roots began to pump life giving water into his burning body. Within seconds, the flames disappeared, and within a few more seconds his blackened and charred bark like exterior returned to normal. 

Arkins nodded with understanding, what an interesting ability. This was why the King had built so many fountains into his castle. The water gave Sigurd an ever ready source to replenish his tree body. Arkins drew his Gunblade Hyperion and dashed around at his top speed, now enhanced in his puppet form. He slashed away at the roots, cutting off the supply of water. 

"Damn you!" Sigurd growled with fury. He formed a giant sword from his left tree hand and made a move to attack Arkins, but suddenly he froze mid motion. A shocked expression appeared on Sigurd's face. He tried to move, but some invisible force was holding him in place against his will. 

*"Look closer..."* Arkins said, feeling like smirking, that is if his puppet face even could smirk.  

Sigurd narrowed his eyes all around him, and his jaw dropped. Dozens of metal strings, so thin that they were almost invisible if you didn't know what you were looking for, entrapped the King's body on all sides. Arkins had laid them down as he had raced around the chamber, in his puppet form. The strings, as tough as steel, were how he was able to connect and reconnect his body. He also had an entire coil of the stuff hidden within his hollow inner torso, among many other hidden weapons.  

*"Checkmate!"* Arkins remarked nonchalantly. He pressed the trigger of his Gunblade and the edge of the blade burst on fire. Sigurd smiled at Arkins, showing no fear, and closed his eyes. "I will dine with my ancestors tonight!" he declared proudly. "Do not forget about your promise Marine!" he added. 

*"Your daughter will be spared,"* Arkins replied before slashing at Sigurd with the flaming edge of Hyperion. 

*"FLAME DRILL!" * 

A spear shaped slashing wave of white hot fire, hit Sigurd head on. Arkins calmly stood there and watched right until the very last second. It was ironic actually, the King had actually achieved a Viking Funeral. 

_Five Minutes later..._
Sigurd's charred and naked body lay in the middle of the blasted out chamber. Over his forehead had been tacked a note...

_Free people should not live under the yolk of Kings and Queens. Death to the World Government, and long live the glorious Revolution. 

Shiva _

Arkins calmly strode out of the royal chamber, fully restored to his human form. There was still work to be done. The Revolutionaries would be blamed for assassinating the royal family, and all potential witnesses were to be disposed of...which meant everyone in the castle. Another victory for Absolute Justice. A much better man then Arkins once said that Justice never took vacations. Amen to that.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 13, 2010)

*Ritoru vs Dr. Mugoi*

Ritoru looked up at the giant mechanical device that the good doctor piloted, "Hah! That tiny thing is no match for me! I've taken out warriors several times larger than that!" Trouble then spotted the rockets firing towards them.

"Well admittedly none of them could do that..." he twists and turns to avoid the rockets and slices one in half with his steely arm, the two pieces exploding.

The next thing he knows the giant machine is propeling itself towards him, smacking its claw like hand into him, "Gah! What the hell do you think you're doing!" he shouts, pushing back, the two giving out an even amount of power which leads to a stand still, "H-how is he as strong as my suit!" Mugoi shouts in confusion.

"You need to rely...ON YOUR OWN STRENGTH!" he shouts, slowly lifting him off the ground, "Stop! Stop right now!" he shouts nervously as he rises off the ground, "TAKE THIS!" he chucks the Doctor into the roof, the suit getting stuck.

Trouble nudges his leg, "Yea, I know that won't be enough," he says looking at the suit, "But I'm just warming up..." he says punching his fists together. 

Trouble then motions towards his two animal friends, "Think they can help?" he nods fiercely, "Sounds good," he walks up and slams his fists through the two glasses. The orange lizard pounces on top of Ritoru's face, scratching wildly, "Gah! What the hell!" he grabs it by the end of its tail but it then ignites on fire, forcing him to drop him, "Whoa..." he then eyes the other creature, the fish like thing whips out a pair of black sunglasses and crosses its arms, "Well aren't you a cool one," he says with a grin, "I'm a big fan of the shades too," he says tapping his sun glasses. Though the fish turns away as if to say his are much cooler.

Suddenly a rocket smacks into Ritoru's back, exploding on impact, "Gah!" he legs begin to shake, "There's no way I'm letting you take all of my finest experiments!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 14, 2010)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Princess Sif paced back and forth in her room, clutching a steel lined halberd in her grip. She wanted nothing more then to be out there, and fight alongside her father. Several assassins had infiltrated the castle. Her father thought that the assassins were Marines, but Sif was just as sure that they could be those Revolutionaries. Unlike her father, she didn't trust Spade and his band of rogues one bit. 

Suddenly a loud voice echoed from beyond the door to her room. *"PROTECT THE PRINCESS!!" *

Sif tensed up as the familiar sound of steel clashing against steel rung out, followed by bloodcurdling screams. The vicious sounds of combat reached a high intensity for several seconds before suddenly dieing down. Then there was nothing but ghostly silence. Sif stared wide eyed at the door as she heard footsteps approach and then pause. 

*BABOOOM!*

The door blasted inwards, flying off the three heavy duty iron locks that kept it securely shut. Sif jumped back in surprise as a figure stepped through. She recognized him...it was that Marine who had come to negotiate with her father, Arkins. The left side of his face was covered in blood and was blackened with soot. He looked towards Sif through cold blue gray eyes, with an emotionless face. So it was the Marines and not the Revolutionaries, she realized. 

"ARE YOU HERE TO KILL ME MARINE?! KILL THE DAUGHTER OF THE KING!?" Sif charged at Arkins, swinging her halberd around at his neck. Arkins casually brought his left hand up and stopped the halberd in mid swing. Everything after that happened in a flash. Suddenly the Halberd flew out of her grip and she found herself being tackled against the stone wall. Arkins pressed her up against the wall and locked eyes with her with a steely eyed gaze. 

"I will speak and you will listen quietly. Scream and you will die, speak out of turn and you will also die. Do you understand?" he told her in a calm and methodical voice. The tone of his voice told Sif that he meant every word. She begrudgingly nodded at him, all the while staring daggers at the Marine. 

"Your father is dead-"

"NOOOOOO!!" Sif cried. 

*BLAM!*

Arkins backhanded her and she fell to the floor. Before she could react he grabbed her by the back of her hair and slammed her back against the wall. "How can we do this if you can't keep your promises?" he asked her seriously. 

Hot tears streamed down Sif's face. She wanted nothing more then to kill this man, but she couldn't, and for her father's sake she remained silent. Arkins stared at Sif's tears, and a glimmer of emotion appeared there for a second. "You want to kill me, that's good. It means that you've seen the true nature of this world. A great man once told me that the world is dark and cruel, and that there is no justice except for the justice meted out by the strong, for the good of the weak..."

"Why are you telling me this?!" Sif stammered in confusion. 

"I'm telling you this because you are the Queen now, and it is your duty to be strong, and to do what is best for your people. Do you know what will happen if the revolutionaries take control of this island?" 

Sif nodded with understanding, because it was she had feared the most. "War...between the Marines and the revolutionaries," she muttered. 

"All out war..." Arkins corrected, "That will destroy your land and your people forever. Make your choice. Give into your willful pride as your father did, or do what is best for you people? Are you with the World Government or the force of chaos?" 

Sif continued to cry as she stared at Arkins, feeling as if someone had just cut a hole straight through her heart. Things would never be the same again, but maybe there was a way to save those still left unharmed. "Answer me this question first Marine. Murdering my father, was that justice?" 

"No of course not...but it was necessary," Arkins responded sincerely. "So what is your answer, my Queen?"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 14, 2010)

*Hoax Pirates​*
The Hoax Pirates were now stationed on an unknown island in the Grand Line. Oddly, it was vacant for the most part. The trees there continued to change colors every five minutes, a routinely yellow-orange-brown, rinse, lather and repeat. It was obviously a fall island that lived up to the season. It's been three days since the events at Naibunes Boulevard. Clair, Feroy's mother and Gritt had ventured to the New World for official business with the Revolutionary Army. For now, the Hoax Pirates would be stationed where they are. However, staying in one spot would be risky for such a high profile crew.

Feroy was laying back against one of the trees as he pondered upon a couple of things. For one, the short reunion with his Mother left him wanting more. He wanted all of his questions answered. The Hoax Pirate felt as if he was being abandoned, again. His Mother's words continued to replay in his head like a broken record. 

_"Don't speak such nonsense! NONE of you are ready for the New World! You'll be sent packing in twenty minutes!"_

"Are those waters really that powerful?" Feroy said to himself as he looked up towards the tree. This is the second time Feroy actually had to run from someone. They just had to run for their lives at Naibunes to escape from an Admiral. The last time they had to run was from their encounter with Shichibukai Darver. Feroy, as well as the other Hoax Pirates, would have to become stronger, or they'd die. Stronger foes will be after them now and they can't afford to run.

"Special delivery for one Feroy Toglory." Silvia said approaching her Captain under the tree. She held a beautiful red staff with silver ends.  It also had a gift bow around it. The medic also had a note in her hands.

"What's th-"
"It's from your Mother. She made it clear that I gave these things to you." Silvia said before turning around and walking away.

Feroy's examined the staff with admiration. It was of excellent quality. He spun the weapon around for a bit. It seemed to emit a supernatural glow as he spun it. Satisfied, Feroy laid the staff beside him and opened the letter to read it.

_Dear Feroy (My Son),
Please forgive me for having to depart so suddenly once again, being a Revolutionary calls for such action. Do not fear, we shall meet again soon enough when the time calls for it. You are a very gifted young man and a natural genius. It's easy for one to lose themselves in this vast ocean, but I have faith in you.

Oh, and I have a bit of knowledge to pass on to you myself! You see Feroy, during my travels I've witness many mysterious powers and abilities. Yours in particular has interested me the most, though, you'll need to add more to your arsenal to compete with the rest of the world. The World Government has a wonderful branched organization known as the 'Ciphor Pols'. These agents are masters of a secret art known as Rokushiki. I won't get into detail about it now, though.

One of their six techniques is one called "Tekkai". This particular skill enables the user to harden their bodies to the level of iron! It would be extremely beneficial for you to learn such a technique, but I'm sad to say it takes many years to master it. You, however, are special. You're creative enough to figure something out with your hypnosis. 

                                  Love Always,
                                               Clair Toglory (Mom)_


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 14, 2010)

Chaos said:


> *Loguetown*
> 
> The umbrella happily moved back and forth, complimenting the steps of the woman holding it. Diamond smiled. It wasn't raining. The umbrella was purely ornamental to most people, though to Diamond it seemed to be something more. Not really a weapon, but something close, anyway. Hell, wasn't that why she was following this person? She was more than she seemed, without doubt. Diamond liked persons that were more than they seemed. Persons like that attracted excitement and adventure like honey attracts bears. Wait. Maybe honey doesn't attract bears. Diamond paused for a second, the confusing thought whirling around in her head. Bears liked honey fo-
> 
> ...



The drinks came, but the chair in front of her was still empty. She took a sip of her water, looking around with quick glances. She didn't expect them to come through the front door, but whoever it was, they were good; she wasn't even able to tell where they were anymore. Then again, hiding within a crowd of rowdy, drunk pirates isn't exactly the hardest thing to do either.

She downed the rest of her water, and set it down on the table. However, she felt a slight breeze pass by her, and she turned to the source. There was nothing there but a man who seemed a little too freaked out for his own good. She shrugged, and took the second glass meant for her guest. 

A shriek tore through whatever sound was going on at the tavern. The whole crowd looked at the source, while Himura was still drinking her water. She set it down, and smiled, getting up and picking up her closed umbrella. She walked over to the table with the woman who shrieked, and tilted her head.

"You don't mind if I steal away your buddy for a second, right?"

The woman shook her head, partly out of fear. Nodding, Himura walked back towards her table, and sat back down, waiting.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2010)

*Madoka*

Madoka's eyes widened slightly.

She could hear people coming below deck. 

Of course, this didn't automatically mean that they knew about her presence, but it would dangerous to assume otherwise. Careless. And Madoka hadn't gotten to where she was by being careless.

She removed her ring, which was fashioned completely out of a diamond, a substance her powers allowed her to manipulate. As one of the hardest substances known to man, it made an excellent weapon, easily punching through men's throats and chests. Not only that, but it was small and difficult to detect, allowing her to down several enemies before they even realized what was killing them.

No matter what cam through that door, Madoka would be ready.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 14, 2010)

Grand Szall Kingdom-


The island is known as Corkscrew Island, Home to the Grand Szall  Kingdom. The island has a flat base with a few mountains and hills surrounding it, there is an odd mountain located on this island however. A massive corkscrew that extends high into the air, atop this corkscrew is a second island, one slightly smaller then it?s base below. Atop this island is a massive kingdom. The building?s are all white with red roves and the palace is taller then any mountain below them. It has seven towers each with the flag of their kingdom flying free, a large S with a crown atop it. The castle?s walls encompass the entire top island. A second set of walls separates the outer ring from the second ring and a third separates the palace from the other rings. 

Within the outer ring is the trash district, where all trash is disposed off. Within the next ring is the town governed directly by the king. They are his servants and his servant?s families. Within the palace walls is another town. This town is made for the families of the king?s knights. Below this island atop the corkscrew are many numerous villages. Due to the trash ring above, with no where else to put it, the trash rains down on the entire island.  Thrown over the castle?s walls and onto the people below, the trash rains down constantly and never ceases. 

The people have gotten used to this and have taken up using the trash to build all sorts of weapons, houses, cars and different kinds of amazing technologies that the royals above have no idea of. The towns below are not truly advanced, but they are one of the more modern towns because of their circumstances. The creatures on the island have changed as well, because of the trash always raining down they have know become capable of biting through steel. As the grass is mostly gone, they now must digest trash in order to survive. Each animal is truly dangerous, evolved with claws to cut through the toughest trash. 

The people of this island are all fare skinned, the second island keeps them in a constant shadow. But they are a happy folk, trying to come up with artificial sun so they might see blue sky and sunlight. A dream that keeps them going and pushing forward in order to gain better medicine, better technology. Truly, the bottom dwellers looked down upon by the nobles are a resilient and happy race.


Rodam and his crew had finally arrived here. They docked their boat and set of to the island, it was a long trek to get to the corkscrew, taking more then four days to accomplish and marching through the trash was quite difficult. they took another two days to get through the corkscrew and make it to the top of the island to meet the king and his men. "Everyone, Be on your best behavior!" Rodam orders.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

*The Hoax Pirates...*
Helen swam through the grinding waves that surrounded the coastline of the deserted island, setting a steady pace as she completed a full lap around the island. The water was slightly chilly, but Helen enjoyed it.  This was no ordinary swim however, as she carried the load of a 500 pound stone under the water (a nice hefty weight to get the blood pumping), anchored to an old iron chain wrapped around her waist. Even on a quaint island such as this, and after a rough battle, she couldn't afford to rest. Every moment she rested, was a moment someone else was growing stronger. 

With every stroke Helen thought about her failures and successes ot this point. She still had so far to go, but then again as her late father was so fond of saying, _'The journey never ends until you stop breathing...'_ As Helen came around to he point where she had started her lap, she could see Feroy and Silvia over by the tree line. Feroy was resting beside a tree, seeming to be in a contemplative mood. 

Helen slowed down to a halt and unclasped the thick iron chain from around her waist and let it go. The chain and the stone attached to it, quickly descended to the bottom. Helen took a deep breath as she felt the pressure around her waist and spine disappear. The swordswoman made a beeline for the shore and sprung out of the waves. She grabbed up a robe that she had set aside and slung it over her shoulders, as she walked towards Feroy and Silvia. 

Helen flopped down onto the ground opposite Feroy and sighed, blowing away a loose strand of hair that was dangling over her forehead. "I don't know about you but I'm tired of getting my ass kicked..." Helen told Feroy, "...and the running," she added in an emphatic tone. That was maybe the worst part. As much as it pained her to admit she could accept losing to a clearly stronger foe such as a Shichibukai or a powerful Marine, but running, well that was just something she couldn't accept. "If we ever have to run again, I promise I'll just make my last stand rather then flee!"


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 15, 2010)

Hoax Pirates-

"Fuuu...." Kaimetsu lowered himself, he was preforming a handstand with only one arm, pushing himself off the ground and then gently lowering himself once more. His legs had large iron weights attached to them, 250 for each leg, then his arms boasted another 100lbs each, he placed his left arm down and raised his right arm, preforming the push ups once more. He needed to strengthen his body, but more then that, he needed to become more agile, swifter. Training with weights on his limbs forced him to get quick or die.

Helen was irritating him recently, "Growr..." Kosatsu roared. "I know." Kaimetsu pushed off the ground and flipped onto his feet. "You're hungry and there is nothing here on this island." He turned to the ocean and drew his sword. "I'll fetch you something to eat." He stood at the edge of the beach and took a deep breath. "Lion's roar." The slash flies through the water and a few fish float up cut in half. "There." He points the fish out to Kosatsu. "Growr!" The large panther leaps into the water and begins to munch down on the fist.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 15, 2010)

*The Hoax Pirates*

Alex sat back and relaxed while the others trained vigorously. He was just not in the mood for training, those damn marines had vanished before he could kick the shit out of them...But he'd get to it eventually, that damn Darver too. They'd all meet a swift kick in the ass via the animal master.

Suddenly Kai cut down a fish and his pet leaped on it in the water, "Oh hell no..." just as he expected all of his clothing but his shirt and pants transformed and headed for the fish, "Oi! Dumbasses!" he says unleashing a storm of punches and kicks before they could leap.

"Not one of you can swim!" they all gain a depressed look on their face. All but The Tiger, who simply pushed Alex out of the way as usual, "Hey! What're you doing! All you do is sleep anyway...What makes you so damn hungry!"

He stands on the edge of the ship and lets out a fearsome roar. There is a pause before a large seaking flies from the ocean to answer the call. The massive Tiger lets out a grin before pouncing.

The other animals watch in horror as he tears the beast to shreds. The seaking crashes onto the deck, dead. The Tiger is tearing into it's flesh when the other animals head over to take a bite. It lets out a growl, and suddenly the others all turn back into their clothing form.

"Gah, you piece a shit..." he walks over towards the fish, "You did get a pretty nice catch here," he reaches to rip off a peace but the Tiger's eyes light up and he swiftly smacks Alex off into the ocean.

"Oh I know you didn't just do that!" Alex shouts from a distance away after he lands in the water, "When I get back on the ship I'll turn you into a fur coat instead of a piece of armor!" he shouts, swimming back vigorously.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

*With the Phoenix Pirates...*
Rose gazed wonderingly at the shanty town. Still awe struck by the fact that there people had built an entire town in the stomach of a Sea King. Then it hit her, a question of such epic proportions that it almost knocked her over with its sheer awesomeness...

If there were people living in this giant belly of a monster, then what if (and her eyes widened with the possibilities) there were tiny little people living in her stomach too, and then even tinier people living in those people's stomachs, and on and on. 

"Whoah," Rose mumbled, as she considered the infinite loop of cosmic proportions.

Just before her brain could go haywire and shut down from the staggering implications, a commotion nearby attracted her attention. "Huh?" Two thugs had pushed an older woman onto the ground. Rose narrowed her eyes at the shaking woman and then at the thugs. For some reason, and she couldn't really explain why, Rose thought of her dear departed mother. She thought of how she'd want someone to step in and protect her mother, if some punks pushed her to the ground like that. Surely this lady was someones mother. 

Rose quickly made a beeline towards the two thugs. The two thugs turned towards Rose as she approached them. One of them pointed a finger at her and spoke up, "What the hell do you want little gir-"

*PAPOW! *

Rose clocked him in the jaw with a right uppercut that sent the man flying off of his feet. He landed headfirst in an unmoving heap, in front of a nearby fruit stand. The remaining thug made a move on Rose from behind, but Rose ignored him and began helping the woman up to her feet. 

Suddenly a glowing dagger flew through the air and embedded itself in the thugs kneecap, causing it to explode in a spray of blood. He howled in pain and collapsed to the ground, clutching his shattered knee with a look of anguish on his face. Jax stood several meters away with his right glowing palm pointed at the man. 

Amelia facepalmed. "Here we go again. Well at least you didn't kill him..." she muttered at Jax.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 15, 2010)

*Rumboar Island*

Upon Seeing Kenki, Marvin waves to the sniper. ?Did you bring back any food at all?? Yuu asks with a frown on his face. Risa smiles and removes a knapsack from her back. ?Here ya go, kid,? She says, tossing the bag to Yuu. Yuu promptly rips it open and starts to eat a piece of meat. ?It Appears that we?ve landed ourselves in trouble, again.? Yuu Stops eating for a second to frown, but then returns to the Delicious meat.

Marvin Leans against a giant rock, while Risa explains the situation to Yuu. The sniper then looks at Marvin and says, ?Are you crazy!!?? Marvin merely shrugs. ?Get your stuff together. We?re going to the factory soon.?

Yuu sighs and sits down, ?Ursla went into town, looking for a ship or something. Lance Floated off again. Told us to contact him with this,? He says, pulling out a Den Den Mushi. ?Know how to operate one of these, kiddo?? She asks. Marvin Shakes his head. 

?Luckily I do.? Risa says, with a smile. Soon the Den Den Mushi was activated and Lance could hear Risa?s voice coming from the slug. ?We?re to attack the factory, Lance. Meet us there,? Risa then clicks off the Den Den Mushi. ?What should we do about Ursla?? Yuu asks. Marvin grins, ?They?re aware that we?re on the island. She won?t be going away anywhere?? 

After Yuu has finished the food off, he stands up and yawns. Marvin Nods to him and Risa. ?It?s time for us to get going.? He States. ?We?ll enter the factory and beat the shit out of anybody who stands in our way. I have my eye on the head,? 

Both Yuu and Risa nod wordlessly. They raise their fists and slam them. ?Let?s get going, then.?


----------



## Noitora (Aug 15, 2010)

*
Raiva D. Tempestade
The Devils' Pride*​
*Forcing a new nakama...*

 Raiva was placed comfortably upon his his throne, his dark eyes lingering to his side as he watched Sheemi head to the inside to investigate the intruder. Raz was relaxing on the deck last he checked, Carnage had gone inside to deal with his trophy and Kumori was upon the ships deck. It was quite the crew he had gathered, but it was still missing some thing, perhaps such a crew would grow over time. For the mean time, these pirates would do nicely. 

The Captains attention returned to Sheemi who was about to the lower door, and as she did a sudden diamond ring upon a fist swung for her throat. Being quite the skilled fighter, Sheemi was able to back flip away from the strike, but before she could put a bullet through the intruder, and before the intruder could make another strike Raiva stood beside the with one hand gripped tightly around Madokas wrist. With his expression as dark as it usually was, he spoke in his deep voice.
*"It took us this long to detect you... and you have alot of guts... I''m impressed..."*
The oddly tall man released her wrist and lowered back down into his throne with one leg resting over the other. He continued the study the woman for the moment, who likely realised she had bitten off more than she could chew when attempting to steal this ship.
*"Join my crew... and we'll put your skills to use... not to mention, a fair share of plunder..."*
The dark haired Captain relaxed back into his throne, his dark eyes continuing to watch the woman. 

*"Raz Tao, break out the rum..."* A small smirk softly touched the corner of his lips.


----------



## Chaos (Aug 15, 2010)

*Diamond Gust*

Diamond was freaking out when the woman she had been following casually walked over, looked the still-screaming woman in the face, tilted her head like she was trying to see what was going on, then happily asked if she could Diamond for a few seconds. Diamond's mouth fell open. "So, you coming?"

She quickly closed her mouth and got of her chair, then moved to the table where she should have landed. She still couldn't believe her timing had been off. She'd done this a million times already. Ugh, this was unbelievable. Especially since she had been trying to surprise this woman, and shit turned out quite... inverted.

"Uhm... well... you wanted to talk to me?"


----------



## Noitora (Aug 15, 2010)

*Severan Lovette – The Phoenix Pirates​*

*Within the belly of the beast…*

  Severan Lovette, a man of beauty and angelic awesomeness sat on a golden beach with a pair of dark shades covering his eyes, along with a large drink of whisky in his hand. Surrounding him were various beautiful women in bikinis, one fanning him with a large fern, others feeding him grapes and treating him like the king he was. The dashingly handsome man raised his shades to his forehead and threw his head back in laughter. 
*“My My, such a beautiful view, and the island in nice too, Fufufufufufufufu!” *
The collection of stunningly beautiful women laughed along with the long haired pirate, blushing and giggling to his overwhelming charm. The sun began to heat up, burning hotter and hotter. 
*“Eh.. what…the…” *Severan began sweat more and more, his body turning red. Everything was boiling, until suddenly…

He woke up.

   The long haired pirate suddenly leapt out of his bed as the large old crone held a heated metal spoon to his hand. Severan launched himself from his bed, his hands slamming into a bucket of water. Stream rose from the impact, followed by the overly pretty pirate flashing the woman a glare and barking towards her, teeth sharp and eyes in pure white triangles along with a stream of tears running down his face.
*“Curse you! I was having such a wonderful dream!”* The old crone snorted and turned her back to him as she head down her stairs. “*Yeah, Yeah pretty boy. Dinners on the table and I got some news for you, too.”* Severan shuddered slightly, pulling free his hands and blowing on them a few times to settle the burns. The musician pulled on his usual attire and glided down stairs following the glorious smell of a meal.
*“It smells absolutely delightful, what an aroma, fufufufufufu!”* As he appeared at the table, a large spoon clonked him on the head as the old crones daughter gave him a quirked brow.* “Sleeping all day again, lazy bastard”* After recovering from the strike, Severan floated around the young maid, his eyes shaped like love hearts, a rose flashing into his hand.
*“Ma~ary-Swan~ you’re looking as beautiful as the sun setting over the calming sea~”* Suddenly, his head once again met the contact of a metal spoon.

* “Newcomers into the Sea King?”* Severan questioned. The small family were sitting around the table munching on stew. Food could be limited in the belly of the beast. The old crone nodded, leaning back in her creaky chair. “Aye, that be so. And they don’ look like any normal folk. Any chance to getting out of here, they might not be a bad bet.” Severan nodded slightly as he pondered over the thought. He had been trapped in the Sea King for some time himself, and luckily taken in by his family when he was injured. He could not stand being trapped any longer, but all attempts to escape had come to nil. 
*"Then it looks’ like my time with you and yours have come to an end, my wondrous friend. And Mary-Swan~” *His eyes filled up like love hearts once more, as he glided to her side. 
*“I know it’ll be hard, missing me so much~” *The sweet daughter did not look his way, and continued eating instead. *“Who are you again?”* She asked, causing Severan to fall to the floor with his legs in the air.
*“So Cold….” *
Soon after Severan gathered up his things and made his way to the door. The pair were there to say farewell. 
*“It has been a beautiful time.” *With a flick of his wrist, the charming pirate said softly. 
*“Fleur Vrai”* In an elegant spur a line of flowers grew around the door frame. The old crone chuckled under her breath and shook her head. *“Damn pirate, how were you ever manly enough to be a Captain.”* Severan gasped, but the door was shut in his face too quickly for a reply.

 The yellow coated man wandered through the belly city. It was not long before the sound of a man yelling in pain caught his ear. He picked up his pace in that direction, coming cross several people, yet only one caught his attention. A young beautiful woman helping old an elder woman. The charming Lovette floated over, his eyes in shape of love hearts once again.
*“My heart is stolen!”* He sang. *“By this beautiful-swan~ fufufufufu”* Severan held out a rose, kneeling beside her, putting on his best ‘dashing face’


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)

*Phoenix Pirates*

"Here we go again. Well at least you didn't kill him..." 

"His crimes were not sufficient to warrant death," Jax said calmly, telekinetically pulling the dagger out only to crush the man's other kneecap with it. "Though he should be sufficiently crippled at this point."

Jax busied himself by cleaning the blood off the dagger, rubbing off a particularly tough patch with his thumb. Unfortunately, he was only halfway through when he was distracted.

*“My heart is stolen! By this beautiful-swan~ fufufufufu”*

Jax looked up, a brief flash of annoyance passing over his face before being replaced by his usual indifferent facade. The speaker was kneeling next to Amelia, offering her a rose and doing his best to look...what was the word...dashing?

Jax thought it was all rather pathetic.

"Can I remove him? Jax asked, the small dagger floating our of his hand and beginning to revolve slowly around the man's head. 

*Madoka*

Madoka repressed the urge to tear the ship to pieces, and instead forced herself to calm down and listen to what the captain was saying.

She had been defeated with little to no effort, not a good sign for her. She need to become stronger, and admittedly, what the pirate captain was saying was...interesting. Allying herself with more powerful people meant she could pursue bigger goals, meaning of course a bigger reward. And besides, if she ever found the arrangement not to her liking, she could always abandon ship with more than her fair share of the treasure.

"Your offer is...tempting, Sir," she said, trying not to appear too eager. "I suppose joining you would certainly reap rewards...as well as extend my life." She bowed gracefully. "And I accept. If you need someone to repair your ship, I believe my powers will serve you well."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

*The Hoax Pirates...*
Robbie stood on the summit of a small mountain that was located deep within the forest island, in a contemplative mood. He wouldn't make it to the New World as he was now. The great man who freed him resided in those dangerous waters, and Robbie had sworn to meet him again, by hook or by crook. Robbie knew he had the power to make it there, but he just needed to unlock it. 

He stared at his hands and imagined them transformed into the bright golden feathered Eagle Talons of his Griffin form. Robbie had once seen a Zoan user with the ability to selectively transform parts of their body. It had amazed Robbie when he first saw it, but he never bothered to explore the ability. Now though, after seeing just how much stronger he'd need to become, he realized he needed to learn it. Plus when he looked at someone like Helen who had no Devil Fruit powers, and solely resided on her natural god given strength, well it made him feel like he was wasting the power he had been given. She trained her butt off while he just sat around not really doing much of anything. Though he had to admit he enjoyed the view. 

"Here we go..." Robbie said aloud.

He narrowed his eyes at his hands and tapped into his animal nature, the dual Lion and Eagle aspects that resided within his soul. Lion, king of the Beats, and Eagle King of the Skies. His amber eyes flashed with golden light and morphed into Eagle eyes. He felt his entire body begin to reflexively transform but Robbie resisted the change, trying to focus it on his hands alone. Robbie gritted his teeth with effort as he felt himself caught between his Human form and Griffin form. 

"C'mon!" he growled in a feral voice.

Suddenly his right hand, all the way up to his wrist, began to morph into the familiar golden talons. Robbie nodded with satisfaction, feeling beads of sweat roll down his forehead. He tried to hold the change in just his hand for a long as possible. After a minute he collapsed from exertion, and his hand returned to normal. Robbie looked up at the sky and saw a bird fly overhead and he smiled.


----------



## JustDoIt (Aug 15, 2010)

"Creed Pirates.., Black Storm..., stupid weaklings want to test themselves in Grand Line and New World. They know nothing about the world and the danger that exists. They only understand when it is too late to survive"

Handsome Arny arrives at a marine base with his foot and jumps up on land. Marines around look with dropped jaws when they see a man that just came from open sea by foot. 

"Get ready a ship now. We are going back to the Blues as soon as possible." Arny puts his hands into his pockets. "First target....Creed Pirates"


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Aug 15, 2010)

The Jester Parade
Arc I, Whiskey Peak​*"It's name is Cactus Island, the city right there is Whiskey Peak, they say that many bounty hunters live here. So, it's not very safe for any pirates to head for this island. But yes, the Log Pose direction isn't decided by us, so we are lucky to not have a bounty on our heads... yet."* Destiny said about the island which was right in front of them to Jester. He stood on the tip of the front of the ship looking bored and all he wanted to know was if the food and booze was top quality. She didn't have any information like that, and just headed back into the main room with the book she had been reading from. All the pirates aboard got ready to set anchor and enter the city.
*
"Destiny, hand out some of the money to the Chef, he's going to buy everything we need for our next trip and more. The rest of the crew will probably follow me to the restaurant, so if you want to do something else, I'll need some of the money as well. And get the Chef to take Beast with him, only he can decide for himself what he needs."* Jester was given the money, and smiled casually, thinking of how much food and booze he could have for all this money. *"Don't forgot to share with the rest of the crew now..." *and the smile fell, with some cussing coming out from his mouth.

While Destiny headed for the stores with clothing, the rest crew including Jester headed for the restaurant right next to a nice gambling spot. "Welcome Sir, to the Land of the Ancients, where you can taste what the old Legends ate." the crew just stood there looking disgusted. "It's not rotten, is it?" everyone said together. "Don't worry about that, we have the finest cooks in the world working here." and everybody entered the building, being led towards the biggest table there. "He didn't answer our question." one of the pirates stated looking kind of worried. *"Tsiiiyahahaha, I'm sure the food is fresh and tasty, and after we're done here, we'll head over to the building next door. It's going to be an unforgettable... or forgettable if you drink enough, evening."*

Destiny was going through some clothes, she was trying not to spend too much, she was in charge of the money after all. Behind her, the Chef showed up exhausted. He was carrying everything he bought, because Beast was too lazy. *"You need help, Chef?"* Destiny smiled and laughed while looking over at him. "Oh, Des, there are Marines here, I saw them while buying new shoes, don't tell Jester by the way. But, tell Jester to remain calm tonight, and sober, they looked strong." the Chef told Destiny while shaking and acting nervous. At least the crew Jester had created wasn't filled with disloyal members, even though some of them were cowards.

Over at the restaurant, the crew had a wonderful time full of laughter, and most of them were drunk. The door opened and a man covered in mud and dirt stepped inside. Jester focused on the man's movement, he looked familiar, and the only people that looked familiar to Jester, were pirates. The man sat down and asked for a beer, while sitting there completely silent, he gave Jester the middle-finger. *"Tsiiiyahaha..."* Jester laughed and stood up, walked over to the man and asked him why he looked familiar. In return without any words, he took forth a bounty poster with his name and face on. _"Thomas Carlyle, 3.000.000"_.

*"Oh, a weak pirate..."* and the pirate's anger exploded.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 15, 2010)

*The Shichizaigou*

*The Damnation * had long ago sailed from Naibunes. Suddenly Greed flew out of Pride's office, landing flat on his back on the deck, "Well his injuries have been tended too..." he says with a cough.

"We'd better get a mission... If he doesn't capture or kill a pirate soon he'll blow this ship sky high..." Envy says, looking off into the distance.

"Well it's a good thing we've got a mission..." the voice makes Envy jump, nearly fall into the water infact, "P-Pride!" he looks at the bandaged up commander, "Gluttony," he tosses him the mission description, "Get us to this island...I'm going to go prepare..." he says storming back into his office.

*Ritoru vs Dr. Mugoi*

Ritoru's back is gushing blood after the rocket exploded into it, but he doesn't even look at the doctor. He eyes the two new animals, "You two...You're Trouble's nakama...?" he asks, looking towards the yellow rat.

The sunglasses wearing fish gives a slight nod, and after a nudge from the fish the lizard does the same, "Well then...That's good enough for me...Ease! Rage! Welcome to the crew!" the blue fish, now dubbed Ease, looks at him confused, but the lizard, Rage, grins and seems to like his new name.

"You might wana' watch your back!" Mugoi shouts, firing another rocket. Ritoru spins around and grabs hold of the rocket in his palm, squeezing it in his powerful grip causing it to burst in his face.

"What an idiot!" Mugoi shouts from his metal giant, however Ritoru flies from the smoke and slams his fist right into the center of the suit, creating a fist sized hole in it. Mugoi looks in shock for a moment before smacking him with his giant claw hand. 

Ritoru roles around until he slams into the wall, which brings him to a stop, "Die!" he shouts, firing three more rockets which explode right on top of the downed Pirate Captain.

"That must've finished him..." Mugoi says approaching the smoke covered area. However Trouble leaps in front of the smoke, "Lightning Rat, what do you plan to do! Even if you were one of my greatest successes...You don't stand a chance against this!" he shouts thrusting his claw.

Though before it makes contact he feels something stop it. The good doctor takes a look and sees the blue haired pain in his ass himself, Ritoru, holding back the claw with his barehands, "How can you still fight!" 

"Easy...You threatened my nakama...So you've gota go..." Mugoi grits his teeth, "I think you're the one who's going to go!" he slams his fist into a button, activating the jets in the machines feet and the two go blasting off into the sky.

Trouble concentrates and fires off a blast of lightning at Mugoi. However he twists in the air and uses Ritoru as a shield, "Gaah!" Trouble looks up, ashamed, but suddenly he spots a grin on the flying Ritoru, "Gargargar...GARGARGAR!"

"What the hell is wrong with you? Do you enjoy getting struck by lightning?" Ritoru just grins, "Raikou!" he unleashes a blast of lightning that runs up the claw and through the entire suit, shocking Mugoi, "W-what the hell is this!"

"I'm an Absorbing Man..." he says with a wild grin, "I can even absorb Lightning!"


----------



## Noitora (Aug 15, 2010)

*Raiva D. Tempestade
Upon the Devils’ Pride.​*

 The Captain listened to Madoka, getting the distinct feeling there was something about her she was not revealing, a hidden power or ambition. It did not matter, in time all would be revealed. Though it was the same for most the crew, each had their own ambition and powers they were striving for be it his own, or to look for strong fights at all costs, or to be rich beyond ones wildest dreams. He did not care if their dreams would selfish, all he knew was that with  collection of powerful members like this, his crew would  show the world what a pirate truly is. Picking up a mug of beer, the Captain sipped on it calmly, and nodded to the newest member.

*“Good. I am Raiva D. Tempestade, the man who will become the Pirate King. The gunman you struck at is Sheemi, the large man over there is Raz Tao, and the swordsman in Kumori. There is another below deck… Carnage. I recommend leaving him to his own devices. Having someone on board who can mend a ship is valuable. Welcome. What is your name?” *
After asking his question his eyes briefly gazed over his ship, studying his statues spotted about. He had not added anyone new lately. The next big fight, Raiva would be sure to add another trophy to his collection. One day, the Admirals would litter his deck. The man of D turned back to his crew. 
*“Head the Devils’ Pride West, we’re heading to Lougetown, and Reverse Mountain, we’ll stop at an island or two along the way for supplies.” *
The ship began its’ course, but it was not alone. Far in the distance, hidden by fake mist a ship followed the Black Storm Pirates.



*Aboard the Shovel Leg Pirates ship…*

Oldbeard Jaggerjack threw his head back in laughter as he stuck a cigar between his teeth. One of the most infamous men still in East Blue, he was known for his ruthless nature.
*“ARGH! SUMMER, ARGH!”* He roared as he hopped along on his shovel peg legs. His daughter, Summer Jaggerjack lent on the ships railings behind him. *~Summer Jaggjack – Bounty: 10,000,000~.*
*“Yes, father?”* She said coolly, twirling a strand of her hair. The old dog turned around to face her, snorting. *“Argh, it be lookin’ like ye be getting’ ya own ship soon, gawahahahaha! I’mma crush down that D. scum until he be wishin’ he dead!”* Oldbeard roared in laughter, his daughter smirking somewhat as well as she shook her head. There was the sound of footsteps along the deck as another approached with a three headed dog at his side. *~Heartless Shin-mai – Bounty: 20,000,000 and Pug – Bounty – 5,000,000~ *
*“If Carnage is aboard that ship... he will be mine… alive first, so I can torture the life out of him.”* Upon saying those words, the brief sound of laughter echoed from the other side of the ship. Shin-mai sent a glare towards a suave looking man with his large hat over his eyes. *“Darren…”* *~Darren of the Spark – Bounty: 25,000,000~ *
*“You think that guy feels anything. What a joke” *

*“ARGH! SHADDAP! ARGH!”* Oldbeard roared, slamming his hooked hand into the ship railing, catching the attention of all his crews’ elites. The old Pirate gazed off into the direction of the Devils’ Pride. 
*“Argh, once they make port, we’ll make our first move, argh”*



*Back upon the Devils’ Pride…*

  Not far off in the distance a jungle filled island began to close in on their sights, a perfect place to gather some live meat.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

*With Hoax Pirates...*
Helen walked towards Kaimetsu, who was alone as usual. Well alone in the sense that he was having a conversation with a giant Panther. The large cat was in the water eagerly devouring a brace of fish. Helen could definitely see why the grim Samurai had such a kinship with the Panther, they were practically twins. 

The swordswoman didn't hesitate as she walked up to him. She had been thinking about this for a while and had made her decision. It was the best way for her to become stronger at a faster pace. Desperate times called for desperate measures after all. 

Kaimetsu noticed Helen out of the corner of his eye with a slightly annoyed face. Which was nothing unusual. Everyone seemed to annoy him. Helen stopped about twelve paces in front of Kaimetsu, the closest distance from which she could execute the Ghost Flicker technique, just in case he tried to attack her the way he did last time. With this guy you always needed to be on your guard, especially if you were involved in the same profession. 

"Samurai, I have a request," Helen said in an even tone. "I need to spar with someone stronger then myself to get to where I need to be...to beat Tengu. And you're the only one here who fits that bill. I know you have your own personal foes to deal with, but maybe we can help each other out on that road," she suggested.

Helen had always made it a point to learn from as many sword masters as possible during her journey. However if Kaimetsu refused, which was a distinct possibility, that would be that. Helen wouldn't beg him. As always she'd find her own path.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 15, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *With Hoax Pirates...*
> Helen walked towards Kaimetsu, who was alone as usual. Well alone in the sense that he was having a conversation with a giant Panther. The large cat was in the water eagerly devouring a brace of fish. Helen could definitely see why the grim Samurai had such a kinship with the Panther, they were practically twins.
> 
> The swordswoman didn't hesitate as she walked up to him. She had been thinking about this for a while and had made her decision. It was the best way for her to become stronger at a faster pace. Desperate times called for desperate measures after all.
> ...



Kaimetsu looked over at Helen. "I make it a point, to never practice a technique on humans, that i do not wish to kill." He sheaths his blade. "I do not spar, sparing is not what prepares you for true battle... David taught me that, If you wish to spar, then you must be prepared to die, prepared to kill your opponent and prepared to lose." He shifted his weights. "There are many open areas on this island. The best source of training is to find the voice of the blade within you." He took a deep breath. "To listen to the sword and follow it's wish. That is what i do." He remembers David for a moment. 

"Tch... Bastard..." He shook his head and looked down at his blade. "My technique was brought fourth by listening to my blade. I do not like to brag about this." He turned to her. "But that is what we in Wano do." With that he turned and headed back towards his training area. The little spot he dedicated to himself. "The wano country." He grumbled again. "I wonder how much you've changed since i left you behind."
 

The Crimson Fist Pirates-

"Nnngh..." Hachi coughs, blood dyes his teeth red as he struggles to sit back up. "Sit down you idiot!" Jasmine orders. "Like hell... where is he? This fight isn't over yet... I cans till move!" He tries to stand but Jasmine throws him down again. "SOMEONE GET THAT GOOD FOR NOTHING DOCTOR IN HERE RIGHT NOW!" She shouts. "I DON'T NEED THAT IDIOTS HELP!" Hachi grips his chest. "Gurrrh...." blood squirts from his wound, "I can't let this stop me... I can't let this slow me down... I will be the best!" He coughs. "Da..damn it!"


----------



## Noitora (Aug 15, 2010)

*Demetri Silver Sword Yoh
Aboard the Severing Waves
​​*   The Crimson Fist pirates ship was soon becoming a speck in the distance, the Vice Admiral continued to gaze out towards it with a rather contemplating expression. His Lt. Carefully wandered over to his side, saluting firmly and speaking. *?Is it alright, sir, to let them go. If you were serious??* The Vice Admiral raised his gloved hand to cut the man off, giving his head a small shake.
*?What we did was enough; I gave them a taste of the real world. If they have their wits about them, they will disappear from our radars and live quiet lives. If not? I suppose next time they may not be so lucky.?* Demetri could not help but expect nothing but more from these pirates. They were a tough bunch, with a strong bond. Perhaps one day they would be real threats. Did he make the right call? If he did not, he would be sure to remedy it with his own blade. The Lt. saluted again and returned to his duties upon the ship.

_Hummingbird hm... Climb._

 The Severing Waves chased their real target, bringing them to justice and return to Marinford?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Kaimetsu looked over at Helen. "I make it a point, to never practice a technique on humans, that i do not wish to kill." He sheaths his blade. "I do not spar, sparing is not what prepares you for true battle... David taught me that, If you wish to spar, then you must be prepared to die, prepared to kill your opponent and prepared to lose." He shifted his weights. "There are many open areas on this island. The best source of training is to find the voice of the blade within you." He took a deep breath. "To listen to the sword and follow it's wish. That is what i do." He remembers David for a moment.
> 
> "Tch... Bastard..." He shook his head and looked down at his blade. "My technique was brought fourth by listening to my blade. I do not like to brag about this." He turned to her. "But that is what we in Wano do." With that he turned and headed back towards his training area. The little spot he dedicated to himself. "The wano country." He grumbled again. "I wonder how much you've changed since i left you behind."



Helen shrugged and nodded her head as Kaimetsu walked away. She was certainly disappointed. Sparring with him daily would've increased her level in a very short amount of time, but then again maybe he did have a point. Kaimetsu certainly wasn't the "sparring type." 

_What a stubborn man_, she thought inwardly. However she took consolation in the fact that he didn't refuse on the basis that she was a female, as others had done in the past. 

"Fair enough," she responded. She'd just have to continue using Robbie as a glorified training dummy. 

Helen rested her hand on the hilt of her blade, Benihime. She already knew what the temperamental spirit of the sword craved...blood. It was the only thing that could satiate it's hunger. However as she stared at the short ice blue colored handle of the wakizashi that sat beneath Benihime (which she had found during the fight with Darver) Helen realized she had never truly explored it's spirit. 

"Thank you for the advise Samurai. I'd like to visit Wano country one day..." Helen told Kaimetsu gratefully, and walked off to find a spot to commune with her new blade.


----------



## Pyro (Aug 15, 2010)

*With the CFP*

Moab was still sulking from the most recent bettle with the marines. Hachi had gotten beaten up, but at least he blew up half of that marine ship. It felt pretty good too. Just putting his hands on the ground and watching things go boom... he'd have to work on that.

All of a sudden, he heard from beneath the deck of the ship, "SOMEONE GET THAT GOOD FOR NOTHING DOCTOR IN HERE!". 

"Oi! Good for nothing is a pretty strong word.... or three words... I mean comon, I just blew up a whole ship! Sure, It's not as impressive as blowing up an island like Derrick, but I would venture to say that I'm the... second strongest member of this crew." Moab said as he walked down the stairs into the room with Jasmine and Hachi.

"You are NOT the second strongest of this crew!" Hachi yelled back as he grimiced in pain. "And I don't need your help either!"

"Yeah yeah you're all big and tough. You float like a bee and sting like a butterfly, we all get it. Ya know, I don't even know why I bother stitching you up. You just go out and get all beat up again. Even when you win a fight it looks like you lost..." Moab said as he examined Hachi's wounds.

Soon, the rest of the crew could see Moab walking out to the deck of the ship looking very pissed off and with two large lumps on his head curtosy of the crew's helmswoman and swordsman. Following him came a very content Jasmine and a recently bandaged Hachi. 

"I'll be in my room." Moab pouted as he walked off.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 15, 2010)

*With Carnage, Aboard The Devil's Pride*

The saw quickly cut through the chest cavity and Carnage made specific incisions so he could have an unobstructed view of all of Sarick's organs. Carnage began to peel the flesh away from Sarick's bones after he had studied the cadaver's organs. He removed each organ delicately before placing them on a dinner plate. The flesh however was dropped into a blender. "Its a pity I didn't manage to take him alive" Carnage said to himself as he flicked on the blender.

Carnage took a bite out of one of Sarick's lungs as the blender continued to turn Sarick's flesh into a thick viscous paste. When the blender was finally done Carnage poured the paste over the organs and began to wolf them down. He snagged another blood bucket and used the dark red liquid to wash his meal down. When Carnage was done with his meal he sadistically snapped Sarick's skeleton into pieces before shoving the pieces into a grinder.

The grinder made a sickening crunching noise as the bones were turned into powder. Carnage collected the powder and dumped it into a blood bucket before he began to stir. The powder thickened the blood and when it was all mixed in Carnage shoved the mixture into a small oven. A sickening smell filled the room as the concoction was baked into a solid slab. Carnage grabbed his desert from the oven completely ignoring the fact he was scalding his fingers and mouth as he shoveled the last of his meal into his mouth.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

*With the Phoenix Pirates...*
Rose helped up the middle aged woman to her feet and handed back to her the steel sheet that those two thugs had tried to steal. She wasn't too concerned about the mook attacking her from behind. One of her comrades would take care of him, and sure enough it turned out to be Jax who stepped in. Rose shot him a quick nod of thanks. 

As Rose helped up the woman to her feet she stared at Rose with a surprised face, as if she wasn't used to seeing a young person comtting such a "noble" act. "Why you're such a nice young lady...and your friends too. It's refreshing to see young people do the right thing...especially in this town," she said in a bitter tone. 

Rose shrugged casually in response, as if it was nothing. She didn't do it because it was right, she did it because she felt she had to. If the woman had been a man or even just a bit younger, she might've done nothing. Amy probably would've stepped in regardless though. That was just how her big sis rolled. 

"Don't mention it Miss!" Rose answered back with a smirk. She did remind Rose a bit of her and Amy's mother, maybe it was the eyes she thought. As she was wrapped up in this train of thought, Rose didn't notice the stranger approach her from out of nowhere. The figure had a feminine face, and was dressed in a flamboyant outfit. The stranger smiled at Rose in an overtly friendly way, but Rose wasn't exactly sure why. "Huh who are you?" 

*“My heart is stolen!”* he sang, *“By this beautiful-swan~ fufufufufu”* He knelt down in front of Rose and offered her a bright red rose. 

Rose stared at the figure blankly, not sure how to respond. A confused expression similar to  appeared on her face. _Why was this person calling me a swan?_ Rose asked herself. She certainly didn't feel like a swan, or looked like a swan. 

Then suddenly Rose got it, she finally understood. This person was like a comedian...a what do you call it? A Jester, who's job it was to lift people's spirits, and boy did this dump need a lifting of spirits. 

Rose giggled loudly and punched the figure playfully in the shoulder. "Hihihihihihihihi! Wow you're really funny lady!" Rose exclaimed. "So what's you're name?" 

Meanwhile Amelia howled in a fit of laughter as Rose mistook the very feminine yet clearly _male_ stranger for a woman. Rose was absolutely clueless when it came to things like romance and flirting. Amelia however didn't notice Richie off to the side, staring at her with a slight wanderlust in his eyes. He rolled his mechanized wheelchair towards Gatrom and whispered at him. 

"Hey meathead, is she uh...you know...taken?" he asked, nodding his head towards Amelia.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 15, 2010)

*  The Phoenix Pirates*
* Severan Lovette ~ The Dashing, Heroic, beautiful, handsome, angelic, charming, true man of the Blues*

  One could have sworn there a sparkle of his teeth and twinkle in his eye from sheer comical dashinglyness. The excessively charming man remained knelt with a rose brought forth towards the girl, as she gaze him a rather blank expression. The sound of a young boy asking to remove the man tickled his ear, which caused him to slightly smirk in amusement, teetering on using his Devil Fruit himself. Suddenly he heard a rather shocking comment._ ‘A woman!?’_ A dark cloud formed over Severan has the atmosphere darkened, the man briefly on his hands and knees, darkness covering him.
*“So cold…” 
*
  A moment later he was back of his feet, with a charming smirk planted over his hips as he flashed his hand into the air dramatically.
*“Fufufufufufu! I see you are mistaken, for I am a man, my dear. Severan Lovette, it is a pleasure to make your acquaintances” *The angelic pirate flashed between each member of the group, shaking their hands swiftly, before reappearing with love shaped eyes at Amelias’ side. The yellow coated man floated at her side, his voice becoming a tune once more.
“*The lightning which is love has struck my heart once more, such a beauty, such a diamond, I have never seen such a picture of perfect~” *His arms swayed slightly, before another flower appeared in his hand, as he lowered his head to the slightly older female present. 
*“Please accept this gift as a symbol of my love~”*  The slender man turned on his heel and moved to get the entire group within his gaze, one brow tilting higher than the other.
*“Now, if I may be so honored as to know, who you all are?”* He could not help but get the inkling, he had stumbled across those whom were new to this hellish existence . And those whom were going to help him get out.


----------



## Pyro (Aug 15, 2010)

*The Phoenix Pirates *


Gatrom watched as Rose calmly walked up to the two thugs and proceeded to start a confrontation. Jax backed her up and soon both men were out of the picture and the woman was gone. Gatrom couldn't help buy wonder what the hell kind of pirates they were. A smile grinned as he thought back to their most recent exploits. He was sure this little adventure was sure to be just like the rest.

However, he didn't have enough time to fully contemplate the moment, for soon enough, a very strange feminine man had appeared and began flirting with Rose. Rose had of course no idea what was going on and called the man a girl and punched him in the arm.

"Hey meathead, is she... you know... taken?"  Ritchie asked Gatrom motioning over towards Amelia.

"Heh, I think she's a little old for you buddy. Her sister seems more your type though. You're both about the same height too." Gatrom replied with a grin. 

However, their conversation was cut short when the newcomer had then turned his attention to the rest of the crew, introducing himself and flirting with Amelia now.

"Ok. That's enough of that." Gatrom said stepping in between the two. "We're pirates, and we got swallowed by this big lug." (Gatrom said motioning towards the cave that was the stomach of the giant sea king). "We just met up with this guy back here, and he thinks he can get us outta here. But we need some supplies. You wouldn't happen to know where those would be would you?" Gatrom asked Severan.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Aug 15, 2010)

The Jester Parade
Arc I, Whiskey Peak​After his last sentence; *"Oh, a weak pirate..."*, the man crushed the glass he was holding in his hand, making himself bleed. He tried to remain calm, putting the bounty poster down on the table in front of him. When his arm was just one feet away from the table, he punched as hard as he could, crushing it with an evil laughter. Quickly looking into Jester's eyes, he said; "A piece of glass in my hand, does it hurt? No. I can crush a wall if I want to, I won't get hurt. I know what pain is, and you're about to taste it!" At that moment, Destiny rushed through the door, Jester looked over, and the pirate took the chance to punch a crater in his stomach. The punch was fast, Jester didn't pay attention, and hit him right where it was planned to. By the looks of it, Jester was hurt by the way he bended over, laying down on the opponent's arm. The pirate smiled and laughed, but the fun was about to disappear.

The pirate could see the crew, they weren't worried at all, they were still sitting down around the table drinking. "What the hell is wrong with you, can't you see he's suffering, I can feel the blood from his mouth running down my arm. How can you sit still so casually and pretend like nothing happened, what kind of scum pirates are you?" and right after that sentence, you could hear the captain speaking;* "We, we are the Jester Parade, the finest and best crew all around the world."* The eyes of the pirate showed fear as Jester stood up. *"You should pay attention to your victim, that thing on your hand is just saliva, and it's not even red. Destiny, I assume you came here to say something?"* Jester's arm stretched out and hold the pirate by his neck up in the air, but the pirate didn't give up and sent a kick into Jester's right side. Nothing happened, the kick was too weak, he didn't even feel it, and threw the pirate through the wall.
*
"Yeah, but you've already gone and done it."* Destiny breathed out heavily faking like she was disappointed. The parts from the wall down on the ground started to rumble, and the pirate stood up. "Didn't you hear me, I know what pain is! And what you did, that's nothing compared to what I've been through:" The whole Jester Parade laughed out loud together with Jester himself and his signature laughter. But something wasn't right, more people arrived around the pirate, but they didn't seem like pirates. They were all bounty hunters. Without wanting to see what happened to the pirate, he went over to the table and started drinking again, with Destiny joining. In the background, you could hear the scream of someone, someone who went through pain yet again.

"T-they a-are also pirates!" the pirate screamed before fainting.

*"Now why did he go and do that?"*


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 15, 2010)

The devil's luck pirates-

Damien walked around the deck and looked out over the sea. "We have one more week before we reach the next island." Aaron announces. "Well that's nice." Damien rubs the back of his head. "How are your wounds, _Captain~_" Mikado whispers the captain into his ear. "I'm back to 100%" He clenches his fists and looks over his crew. "Look, Zero's crew took a lot out of us, but i want you to all know, We will be back in action now! I wont stop, the gamble is still on! The bet for our lives will continue!" He smirks. "I hope you all have been training, cause this next island. We're going to make some noise. I'll be sure of that!"

Rodam-

He and his men marched towards the king, . "Hehehehe... Oh look! Some marines have come, How odd!" He king grins at them. "What brings you here?" Rodam bows. "Sir, It's my belief that a dangerous groups of pirates will be headed here within the week. We want your help to apprehend these scourge!" The king grins. "Then, how about we just erase these scum! GAURDS! AID THE MARINES IN SETTING UP THE CANNONS! One week should be plenty of time to have them set up and loaded to the brim." He lets out a light chuckles. "Thank you sir." Rodam bows.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 15, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> The devil's luck pirates-
> 
> Damien walked around the deck and looked out over the sea. "We have one more week before we reach the next island." Aaron announces. "Well that's nice." Damien rubs the back of his head. "How are your wounds, _Captain~_" Mikado whispers the captain into his ear. "I'm back to 100%" He clenches his fists and looks over his crew. "Look, Zero's crew took a lot out of us, but i want you to all know, We will be back in action now! I wont stop, the gamble is still on! The bet for our lives will continue!" He smirks. "I hope you all have been training, cause this next island. We're going to make some noise. I'll be sure of that!"



Roy slams the end of his sheathed blade into the ground, "Another week?!" he grits his teeth, "I'm falling behind..." he says in annoyance.

"How am I supposed to get stronger if I don't have anyone to battle against..." he heads towards the other side of the ship, "Whatever, I'll just train on my own..."

Marcus shrugs, "Man, somebodies in a bad mood," he then looks back towards Damien, "We'll be good to go, don't worry Cap."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 15, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Roy slams the end of his sheathed blade into the ground, "Another week?!" he grits his teeth, "I'm falling behind..." he says in annoyance.
> 
> "How am I supposed to get stronger if I don't have anyone to battle against..." he heads towards the other side of the ship, "Whatever, I'll just train on my own..."
> 
> Marcus shrugs, "Man, somebodies in a bad mood," he then looks back towards Damien, "We'll be good to go, don't worry Cap."



"I know a week is a long time, but we're still recovering." He let's out a sigh and shakes his head as Roy storms off, "I don't doubt we'll be good to go Marcus, I've got faith in this crew. If i didn't i wouldn't have made those bets to begin with." He smirked a bit and headed back towards his room. "Tell moodie megee over there that i've found a training room beside one of the storage decks. He could  get some work done in there if he wants." With that, Damien waves and heads back to his room. He needed to rest still, that fight took a lot out of him and nearly dying didn't help.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

*With the Phoenix Pirates...*
Rose laughed at Severan's flamboyant mannerisms and funny way of talking. Plus the way he made flowers appear out of thin air was totally awesome. It was at that point that she began to suspect that he was really a Magician...and lord knows any decent Pirate crew worth their salt, needed a Magician on their crew. Plus a talking Gorilla (who could cook preferably), and a Mermaid. Rose laughed even louder as he offered Amy a flower, with those googly eyes of his. 

"I like this guy!" she guffawed. 

A slightly revolted look appeared on Amelia's face however as the flower was offered to her. She smiled awkwardly at Severan's gesture and begrudgingly took the flower, handling it as if it was a bomb. "Why...uh why thank you..." she muttered half heartedly.   

Thankfully Gatrom quickly got in between them and spared Amelia the further embarrassment. As he relayed to the newcomer their predicament. Rose chimed in and introduced herself to the Magician.  

"Yeah, we need to bust on out of this big ole monster!" she told him, slamming her fist into her palm "Name's Phoenix D. Rose by the way!" Rose gestured towards Amelia and then towards the others, "That's my big sis Amy, glowy guy over there is Jax, Land...he doesn't talk very much, and uh..." she pointed at Richie, "Little guy!" 

Richie bristled at the nickname. "Don't call me that you pea brain!" he retorted. Rose chuckled in response as if she found the insult funny and slapped Richie over the head in a playful manner. This only made Richie even more annoyed of course. 

He quickly reached into his vest, muttering curses under his breath, and pulled out a list of things he would need to get them out of this supersized Sea King. It basically involved giving this beast a massive case of indigestion, and then they'd basically ride on out, preferably by the way they came in...and not the other route. That would just suck. 

"Here's what I need," Richie told Severan matter of factly. All the parts were there to build a homemade rocket, and start an old fashioned fire. 

"Also could you tell us more about this Singed character?" Amelia added. She didn't like the sound of this guy, and knowing Rose she was liable to get into a fight with him if they met.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 15, 2010)

*Inside Gog with Land*

Land walked behind every one observing the place they were walking into. They, it was amazing and depressing at the same time. These people where living in the stomach of a sea king yet they found a way to make a living. He was walking around with out any armor on at the moment. He didn't have any way to prove it but the atmosphere of a sea king's stomach had to be bad for his armor and he wasn't taking any chances. He walked along and they hadn't been there for two minutes before trouble got stirred up

"I swear that these guys are a magnet for trouble" Land said

He didn't even stress himself about getting involved, 

"No two bit punk wanna be gangster was doing anything to Rose" Land thought to himself 

He gazed around the market place looking for something interesting. He saw a long sword hanging from a piece of rope by a vendor and the hilt caught his eye. He stood there staring at it mean while a bunch of other stuff was happening around him. Apparently a flowery guy appeared and was harassing the girls but they were big girls they could handle themselves. He held out his hand and different swords began appear in his hand one after the other. Just seeming to fade in and fade out. The new comer came over to introduce himself to Land, but he fanned him away with his free hand

"Yea yea, what ever..." Land said focused on the swords disappearing and appearing

Finally a broken sword appeared in his hand all he had was the hilt and a length of sword. 

"Hey guys I'll be over here" he said to the rest of them ans they talked to the new comer

He wandered off toward where the sword hung and lifted it and compared the hilt.

"I see you have a good eye there boyo" a man said with a smile

Land held up the broken sword and the man frowned and grabbed it from him

"One of my swords broke?" he old man said seemingly annoyed
"So you are the smith that made this?" Land asked sounding a little excited
"Yea, unfortunately"
"YOU ARE THE RAGNOS SUTO?" Land asked
"In the skin" the man said with a smile
"So you didn't die, you were eaten by this thing?" Land asked
"Yea and I can't find a way to get out"

Just then a pair of men showed up

"Old man, we just saw you sell something, you know how things work around here"
"He didn't buy nuttin we were just talking"
"Didn't you just see what happened to those other guys?" Land asked
"Hey we're in charge of over here, what happens to them ain't our business"
"Young man don't bother with these guys, Singed is not someone to mess with"
"*THE NEXT TIME SOMEONE SAYS SIGNED.....*" Land shouted and snapped
"I dunno if you're new around here but Signed..." one of the men began

Land ran up to them and a mace and war hammer appeared in his hands along with his armor and he knocked the one that said Signed clear across the market and into a stall and glared at the other one.

"I dare you!" Land said

The man ran off as Land turned around to the smith

"So can you fix this?" he asked excitedly
"I'll see what I can do" the man said disappearing 

He walked back over to the group just in time to hear Amelia say

"Also could you tell us more about this Singed character?"
"Not you tooo" Land said shaking his head


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 15, 2010)

*Aboard The Devil's Pride with Sheeni*

After the short altercation with her now new crew member Sheeni looked around, people were just flocking to Ravia like carrion birds to a corpse. That was what made good captains. She had absolutely no clue why she wanted to follow him. She went down to her new quarters and too out all of her worldly belongings and transformed her writing table into a work table. She took out her tools and began to dismantle the weapon she'd taken from the marine she killed. She worked in just a bra top, it was her room after all she could wear what she wanted. She quickly figured out how the weapon worked, it was actually pretty ingenious. She picked up a pencil and began to jot down ideas in her note book. She suddenly heard the door and grabbed her guns off the table and aimed them at the door but no one was there. 

"What the fuck, I know I heard someone"

She heard a shout of Land from on the deck and rested her pistols back on the table and grabbed her top as she passed in front of the mirror in her room and stopped for a few seconds to look at the pair of scars on her back. She didn't know where she got them, she couldn't remember or more accurately she blocked it out. She put on her top and her holster then her trade mark black jacket and her boots. She grabbed up Daddy also and slung it on her back. She made it onto the deck to see the others ready to go ashore.

"*We won't be staying here long*" Ravia said in his regular too serious voice
"*We're just here to get water and what ever else we can find*" 

Sheeni pulled up the scope of her rifle to her eye and scanned the Island quickly and they dropped it, she hadn't hunted in a very long time animals at least. She would be able to have a little fun on this island

"I see a small stream running into the ocean on the western side of the island " Sheeni said
"What's say we make a game of it?" 
"Something special for the person that brings back the most  meat" Sheeni said with a smile


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 16, 2010)

_*19 Years ago in the Grand Line...*
Commander Archer Armstrong leaned against a gunpowder barrel in a hidden corner of Admiral Aokiji's flagship, sleeping soundly. Suddenly he felt a kick in his side that awoke him with a start. 

"Hey Archie, wake up!" a familiar voice exclaimed.

Archer looked up at the figure of his younger brother, Lt. Commander Andrew Armstrong. "Geez, why does everyone always kick me when I'm just tryin to get some shut eye?! Aokiji-san sleeps like all the time..." Archer said in an annoyed voice. 

"Heh, you're no Aokiji," Andrew replied. "Anyway, I've got some good news!" He reached into his shirt pocket and took out a telegram and smiled from ear to ear at Archer, as he handed it to him. "Susan's pregnant!" he said excitedly. 

"Oh you poor thing. It's only down hill from here," Archer mumbled in a deadpan voice. 

Andrew chuckled and slapped Archer on the back. "Oh c'mon be serious you idiot. Just because you chase every skirt around doesn't mean we all have to be that way. If it's a boy we're going to name him Adam...and if it's a girl..." he thought it over. "Amelia is a nice name," he said thoughtfully. 

"What's with all the A's in our family anyways?" Archer chuckled.

"I don't know, ask pops," Andrew answered with a laugh. "Also I just got a new mission."

"Really?" 

"Yeah I'm going after some Pirate named Phoenix D. Roy..." 

A year later his kid brother would be dead. _

*Marineford - The Present...*
Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong sat behind his desk, with his long beanpole like legs kicked upwards. He stared at two picture frames on his desk, the only two things in his office that offered a glimpse of his personal life. In one picture he was eighteen, and had his arm draped around his younger brother. They both wore Seaman Recruit uniforms and grinned like idiots. In the other picture he sat cross legged on a grassy field. A smiling Amelia sat on his lap, while Rose dangled off his broad shoulders, trying to climb up to the top of his head. Archer smiled wanly, they must've been only four and seven at the time.  

Suddenly the door to his office slammed open and Clemens walked in. She had a strut in her step and smiled at Arkins as she walked up to his desk. It was more like the smile of a snake in his opinion. 

"Knocking is preferred in some cultures you know," Archer told her in a dry tone. Clemens didn't bother to answer and instead slammed a piece of paper on his desk. "Hm...what's this?" Archer asked, grabbing the paper. 

"It's an official order...from yours truly," Clemens answered. She leaned over his desk and sat at the edge with a smug look on her face. "Those two nieces of yours have finally reached the deep end of the pool, so it's time we send the Sharks to greet them. Taskforce Absolute Justice will be hunting them after they've completed their current assignment." 

Archer narrowed his eyes at Clemens but remained silent. "Don't worry Archer. I'm sure my boy will leave *one* of your nieces alive...maybe the one who's actually your niece by blood and not that Pirate spawn," Clemens said with a smirk, before standing up and exiting his office. Again with that cocky strut of hers. 

Archer crumpled up the note and tossed it into the wastebasket. "Bitch..." he muttered.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 16, 2010)

*Rumboar Island with Risa
*
Risa took of the marine uniform and went into her chibi mode, there would most definitely be a fight and she would need to save up a lot of energy for it. She sat onto a rock with her legs hanging off and her sword sheath in her hand. She looked down and the seamless black sheath, both the swords it contained were virtually invisible. She looked over at Yuu and he was almost finished eating she checked her breathing apparatus and hopped down.

"You guys ready for this?" she asked 

They both nodded

"Hey Yuu, go with Marvin to the factory I have a stop to make on the way there."
"Make sure he doesn't do anything too stupid, before I catch up" Risa said with a smile 

She ran off toward the village, she had a plan on how to make sure everyone went to the factory at the same time. She made for the broadcast tower, there was one in the same place she went earlier before she and Marvin went to the factory. There were more marines around, it seemed that they were told they were intruders on the island. 

"Well it's about to start" Risa said

She pulled the shorter of her swords from it's sheath and hamgstrung a pair of marines in front of her. She bolted into the small out post, the men didn't know what was happening. One tried to grab his sword and she slashed his wrist forcing him to drop the weapon. When she was using that small light sword with her chibi body and speed she was a nightmare. She saw one of the marines trying to raise an alarm and raced over to him slashing his back and then the hand that was holding the mic.

"*This is Bravo Base and we ar....*" a broadcast started and was cut off by a scream

There was some shuffling and the mic seemed to be knocked around

"*This is Risa, all Creed Pirates are to head to the factory now, that means you too Ursla and Lance*" Risa said making sure to add their names
"*We're coming you jackasses!*" Risa shouted and the sound of th emic falling on the ground was heard through the entire island

Risa walked out of the small marine outpost leaving the men in ther groaning and crying out. Not a single one was dead but they wouldn't be able to do anything more than paper work with the wounds Risa had given them. She began to run along the street and saw Marvin and Yuu

"That was so stupid, but it was fun" Risa said looking at Marvin with a smirk
"I think I've been around you too long" 

With that the three of them began to laugh as they headed toward the factory that was belching smoke into the atmosphere and destroying the entire island and it's people.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 16, 2010)

*Aboard the Crimson Sea Dweller...*

It has been a few days since the skirmish with the Vice Admiral and Moab has treated Hachi to the best of his abilities, but now night over takes the great sea that they sail and all of the Crimson Fists are asleep...Well, almost all.

Derrick rests in his Captain's quarters, shirtless, shoeless, wearing nothing but a pair of jeans and his trademark yellow sunglasses. He is spralled out on the bed, arms and legs out stretched, mouth wide open as he sleeps the night away.

Unfortunately for the Crimson Fist he is about to be rudely awakened...A silent assassin sneaks through the door way, "Derrick..." a voice whispers through the room, "Derrick..."

This one hits home, his eyes slowly open and he slowly raises to his feet, "Is that you-?" but he is cut off as he feels something wrap around his entire body in an instant. He opens his mouth to shout but whatever it is lands in his mouth before continuing to wrap around his head. It takes him a second but whatever this is in the darkness feels familiar...Suddenly it comes to him but it is too late.

A massive pulse of electricity shoots through it and slams into him, running through his entire body. He tries to shout but he can't because it's covered. He woppily stands after the electricity stops.

He finally manages to spit out the bind from his mouth, "Maxi...What the hell are you doing..." he releases lava from his body in attempts to burn the whip but it doesn't work, "You think I wouldn't be prepared for lava? You're mad," she says before unleashing another massive blast of electricity. 

"I-I'm mad..." he says slowly after the shock ends, "I'm not...I'm not even gona' get started on the whole kettle and pot bullshit...You've got me...Completely lost here."

She closes her eyes for a moment before focusing back on him, "You'll understand it soon," she says before preparing to blast him again, however he gives it a good pull from his side, drawing her in towards him. 

She gets close enough to look her dead in the eye, *"What is going on,"* she looks at him with unease but suddenly a massive shadow of a man appears behind Derrick and rams his fist into the back of his head, sending him to the floor.

"Idiot! Quiet!" she shouts in a whisper. Derrick slowly rises from the ground but Maxi stomps her foot on his back and then slides her other one in his mouth to prevent any shouts, "Did you bring the cuffs?" 

The massive man nods and then places a pair of seastone cuffs on his hands which are currently behind his back. Maxi then rips off a piece of the large man's giant red headband and ties it around Derrick's mouth. He simply stares at her through it all, "Take him out," the large man cocks back his giant fist and slams it into his gut, but it isn't enough, Derrick continues to look at her, "Forget it...Lets just go."

She removes her whip from around Derrick and pulls out a Mini Den Den Mushi, "We've got him..Procceed with the others..."


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 16, 2010)

*Treebeard Kingdom with Olaf and Kashuu
*
Axe met bone swords shattering bone and Kashuu was sent flying through the air, she landed in a pool of blood and skidded along the ground. None of it was her own, this warrior while highly skilled wouldn't be able to draw her blood. He was pushing her the most anyone had ever pushed her since she fought with Zagrov. She pushed her self to  her feet and scanned the viking in front of her, she was trying to bleed him to death. Her bones weren't able to pierce his muscles but her sharper bones were able to pierce his skin and where the important veins and arteries were there wasn't much muscle to protect it. With repeated strikes she was able to eventually open up a few but it wasn't enough yet, while he was slowing down she would never win this fight. He had that annoying smile on his face as he looked down the corridor at her.

"I found one" she said

She had been scanning his body for a place where blood wasn't seeping slowly out, a few of the major ones were already hit and quite a few were hidden. She decided which one she wanted and charged forward, there was so much blood on the floor it made the place slick and she jumped up and moved around on the walls. For her it was something easy, she simply made bons come out of her hands of feet and the wall became akin to the ground for her. This was her style of fighting though a lot of evasion and very precise strikes.

"You can't run forever" Olaf said timing a swing

The blood on his hands made the weapon slip and exposed a different area, because he was in motion his muscles weren't stiffened. This was the perfect chance Kashu twisted in the air and slashed four times in quick succession on the exact same spot in the crook of his elbow. There wasn't a huge flash of blood but Kashu saw just what she wanted blood began to seep out. Olaf suddenly dropped to one foot his eyes began to roll back in his head but he fought it. He has lost a lot of blood, too much blood. 

"This should have happened ten minutes ago" Kashuu said to herself she was breathing hard too. 

Although she'd avoided getting cut in half by a lot of his attacks her had been pretty banged up. 

"My organs must be mush, thanks to you" Kashuu said
"One last thing" Olaf forced out
"You never told me who you were with"
"Free people should not live under the yolk of Kings and Queens. Death to the World Government, and long live the glorious Revolution." Kashuu said as she walked away from the man as the life continued to seep out of


----------



## JustDoIt (Aug 16, 2010)

The marine ship sailed from the marine base. Going straight back to the Blues. Such a journey for just some rookies. Handsome Arny stands at the deck against the wind. 
"Lt. Handsome Arny. Several reports have arrived. Invitations for marine squads"
"Ye..I know, I will check them later. "

Two marines talk to each other 
"That man is great. He is going so far for a single crew. He cares for nothing when it comes to criminals"
"Yes I have heard a lot for his career as a marine. It is said that he kept refusing promotion for some years. He could be a Vice Admiral until now..."

"It seems like busy days are coming. Pirate crews all around...offers, invitations that is going mad..."
Arny walks at the edge of the ship and stares at the sea...


----------



## Noitora (Aug 16, 2010)

*  Severan Lovette ~ The Phoenix Pirates*

  A smile touched the flamboyant mans lips as Rose giggled at his antics, love hearted eyes briefly drawing over to her again, until he was approached by the blue haired member of their group whom got his attention, saying they were pirates and wishing to get the hell out of here. Jackpot. Severan took the list from Richie and gazed over it with a quirked a brow. A rocket was their attention then and cause a fire and indigestion. Quite the genius plan they had conducted in their escape, but the only problem was the man they mentioned, Singed.

  The angelic character twiddled the list in his fingers before passing it back to the walker-boy. He slowly ran his hand through his long brown locks as he pondered over their situation, before beginning to speak.
* “Quite a few things and the reality of the situation is all such things are in the care of Singed and he is not the type to be sharing. I may have only been down here for a short time myself, a few months maybe but if you question this rather … explosive chap, he tends to deny one of life.” *
 The slender man passed an idle gaze around them for any sign of listening in, but then again if these were the type of people he thought they were, it would not matter who was listening when it came to crunch time. Prepared or not, they were getting out of this place, and Severan was going to make sure of it.
*“He is like the ‘big boss’ of this town you could say, gathering a number of people whom have been swallowed by this Sea King who are strong to serve him.”* Severan made another dashing pose before continuing 
*“He wished for me to join him, but I refused of course! I could never serve such a monster, that is just the kind of hero I am~ fufufufufufu!”* Both hands found their ways to his hips as he threw his head back in laughter, before instantly flashing back to having his arms crossed with one hand on his chin in a thinking pose.

*“But there are several ways to dealing with such a predicament, perhaps with my help we can see this thing through. Now given my expertise I could possibly distract Singed and his flunkies in the town long enough for you to grab the goods you need… I have a little skill which he is not fond of.”* Severan lightly patted the Saxaphone folded on the back of his belt before he pointed in the direction of Singeds’ hold up.
*“Or it may be enough to split their group up so you kids can let loose on them. Either way, with any luck, we will be home free in no time.”*
 He started to wonder about if they all did actually come out to see what he was doing, and how badly he would be killed if they all attacked them. This inner worry was quelled by a dashing smile on the musicians face. What the hell was he getting himself in to?


----------



## Noitora (Aug 16, 2010)

*Black Storm Pirates - Arc 2 First Act*

*Ravia D. Tempestade
The edge of Jumina Jungle*

   The Devils Pride pulled up near a river, anchoring by a shady area of trees. Birds echoed constantly, and the occasional roar followed suit. It appeared like quite a animal infested place. Raiva made his way to the side of his ship after lbriefly speaking with Sheeni, she had made the offer of a contest, how could he refuse. With his hands in his pockets, he side glanced to Kumori, Raz and Sheemi on both his sides and spoke in his serious tone.
*“We need some meat, whoever brings back the biggest piece wins.” *There was a sudden burst of energy as Raz launched himself over the side of the ship into the jungle. 
*“EASY! I’mma find the biggest beastie there is on this Island!” *Before the giant man disappeared charging into the jungle. Kumori jumped off the ship next, a hand resting on the blade at his hip in an idle fashion. 
*“Ha. Do as you like, I've no interest.”* He said as he strolled into the jungle in a different direction. Sheemi was next climbed over the side, shaking her head the arrogant men. 
*“Always so full of themselves…”* She readied her rifle, Daddy, and vanished into the shadows of the jungle like the assassin she was. The Captain gazed over his shoulder at Madoka. 
*“Gather water from the river here, but try and stay with the ship. And watch out for Carnage, he bites.”* With that, Raiva gracefully stepped off the side of the ship and wandered into the forest with his hands slipped into his pockets,

  It was a bloody full forest at that, leafs and trees and everything green wherever you looked. He kept a marker to where the ship was to keep himself getting lost and continued forward. As he continued through the island, for quite some time, he eventually stumbled across a target. A huge tiger, perhaps the size of a bus stood in front of him, growling and bearing it’s teeth with a large grin with the intention of snacking on the pirate Captain. Raiva cracked his knuckles, and titled his head to the side with an expression like . 
*“Try it, pussy cat…”* He said coolly. The tiger roared and launched itself at him.





*  Back at the Devils’ Pride*

 After everyone but Madoka and Carnage had left the ship to hunt in the forest, maybe even coming across treasure, a mist began to form nearer the ship. A few moments later there was a sudden burst of footsteps on the ship as a few dozen fodder pirates launched themselves aboard roaring with laughter. Not far behind them came the elite crew members. Oldbeard Jaggerjack, one of the strongest pirates in east blue, followed by his first mate Darren of the Spark, his daughter Summer Jaggerjack, and Heartless Shin-mai with his three headed dog pug. The entire group boarded, following the orders of the Captain.
*“Argh! Capture anyone left on board, and we be sailin’ away with this ship. Bring dem prisioners to our ship, Darren and Summer ya be takin’ this ship.Argh!”* Darren walked along side Shin-mai as they strode along the deck. Fodder pirates ran around every which way to capture Madoka and Carnage.
*“Where are you… Carnage.” *Shin-mai said in his dark tone. They were going to take the entire ship and those on it, to ruffle that bastard Ravias' feathers.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 16, 2010)

*Aboard The Devil's Pride, With Carnage*

Carnage could hear a flurry of movement above on the deck. "What the fuck?" Carnage said springing to his feet from a coffin that he had made his bed. Carnage grabbed his scythe and pulled on his cloak securing the scythe's rope to his right hand. Carnage pricked his ears, there was no doubt about it, he could hear people boarding the ship. "Looks like you might not be tonight's dinner" Carnage said poking a swinging Cadaver sadistically.

_Elsewhere Aboard The Devil's Pride_

The fodder pirates continued to rummage through the rooms looking for crew members to take captive. After checking Raiva's empty quarters they all poured out and shut the door making their way towards Raz's quarters. Suddenly a massive three pronged scythe lodged itself into one of the pirates and he was yanked away from the group. "What the fuck was that?" one of the shovel leg pirates asked spinning around to see Carnage with a sickening smile on his face.

"So fast!" the pirate said as Carnage forced his hand through the man's chest before quickly drawing it back revealing a hole that had pierced his lungs and heart. The man fell to the floor dead and Carnage began to cackle to himself uncontrollably. "Don't you fuckers know that the weaklings need to stay with a  shepherd? Carnage rasped darkly, "otherwise the predators will hunt you!" The men quickly rushed forward to attack Carnage but they were no match for the omnidirectional blast of red energy Carnage released with a feral scream.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 16, 2010)

*Crimson Sea Dweller*

"Jonas, is everything going according to plan?" she says over her mini den den mushi, "Yea yea, just keep it down, I'm trying to work here..."

He pops up and spins his wrenches around before placing them back into his bag, "Well that's done," he says before leaving. 

Meanwhile, Vince sits in his room, smoking a cigarette and reading the paper, "Hm, they still haven't found those nobles. The Redstones have been missing for who knows how long," he flips the page, "Whatever, they're probably dead. If they are the World Government's gona' have every Admiral on the search for the killer...Because they're such little-" he stops after he hears something outside.

"Hey, who's out there? Moab, if you blow up my door again-!" but suddenly the door goes flying off the hinges and slams right into the navigator, pressing him up against the wall.

He slowly moves the door off of him but then a hulking man grabs him by the mouth with his giant hands, covering most of his head as well. A familiar face then steps in. He tries to mumble her name but it comes out too muffled. He then wraps her whip around her leg.

He transforms his wings and attempts to fly out of his grip but before he even gets a good chance she lets a shock run through his entire body, messing up the partially mechanical body and causing a short circuit. With a little explosion he passes out, "Gou, drop him, he's done," she says retrieving her whip as Gou drops him on the floor.

The two turn around, Derrick still slumped over Gou's shoulder, "I could tell something was going on..." Vanessa says, standing in the door way with her broadsword in hand, "Huh?" Gou says turning towards Maxi, "I don't know much about this one...Just be careful when you're up close, and avoid her at all costs if she removest hose gloves."

"I'll be needing you to drop my Prince there, we have an important arrangement to get to..." she says raising her blade, "Jonas, we've got an issue...Send her in," Maxi says into the com.

"On her way," Jonas replies. Vanessa rushes forward but Gou throws a power filled punch at her. She stops her charge short to leap back and avoid the attack, but she then jumps forward, broadsword held out, but Gou catches it in his hands.

She releases it and pulls out a spear from seemingly no where, but he smacks her with the dull side of the broadsword, sending her flying back. He then throws it at her, but she slides over so it merely sticks into the wall. 

Suddenly out of the corner of her eye she sees something flash towards her. She quickly removes her broad sword from the wall and blocks an incoming blade. A crazed half robotic woman with a blonde hair eyes her, "Good, Samantha, take care of her and then move out," Maxi says, making her leave with Gou behind her.

"I don't have time for you," she says pushing forward, "That's my line silly!" she says before unleashing a current of electricity from her blade that shocks Vanessa's entire body, "Whirlwind Palm!" she then holds out her other hand and shoots a blast of wind that sends her flying down the hall, "And we're off!" she says dashing away.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 16, 2010)

Chaos said:


> *Diamond Gust*
> 
> Diamond was freaking out when the woman she had been following casually walked over, looked the still-screaming woman in the face, tilted her head like she was trying to see what was going on, then happily asked if she could Diamond for a few seconds. Diamond's mouth fell open. "So, you coming?"
> 
> ...



Himura kept up her smile, waiting until the woman took her seat before speaking.

"You got skills. I like that. Oh, I hope you don't mind that I took your drink." She took a straw and idly waved it around inside the glass watching it with slightly apathetic eyes. How was she going to word this?

"I'm going to sail to the Grand Line. And I want you to come along with me."


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 16, 2010)

*Treebeard Island* 

Devon charged down the corridor, holding his spear over his head.  Gimbold was still moaning in pain.  Just as Devon was about to reach Grimbold, Grimbold's fist shot out, slamming into Devon's stomach.  Devon doubled over, gasping in pain.  Grimbold's fist had struck Devon's broken rib.  Devon could barely think, but he managed to pull himself together and move out of the way of Grimbold's vicious punch.   

"Gol D. Roger... Is stronger than you," Devon muttered.  "What did you say?" Grimbold roared, but Devon swung his spear at the old viking's chest.  Grimbold raised up his mace to parry, but he barely made it up in time.  The old man was panting, and as Devon attacked again, Grimbold began to cough up blood after he stop the thrust at the last second.  "Damn this old body," he cursed, and spat some of the blood in his mouth to the side.  

Devon's confidence was growing.  The old man could barely stop his attacks.  Just one more thrust and he could finish the old man off, and after he defeated the viking he would get even stronger- strong enough to take down Arkins, to defeat Gol. D Roger! *SMASH!* Devon snapped out of his daydream when Grimbold backhanded Devon with his armored fist.  Devon was knocked to ground, and Grimbold raised his mace to crush Devon's head.    

Devon crawled backwards, groaning in pain from his broken rib.  Grimbold's mace slammed down right in front of him, nearly tearing crushing his foot.  Devon got to his feet and ran to the top of the corridor, clutching his side as he did so.  His bruised face was swelling up, another source of pain.  When Devon got to the top of the corridor he spun around.  Grimbold was still at the bottom, tying a bandage around his sliced arm.  The old viking looked up at Devon and hefted one of his maces.  "I will take off your head." 

Grimbold charged up at Devon howling with viking fury. Devon knew this was it.  Grimbold didn't have enough energy to continue fighting, and Devon was in too much pain to persist.  Devon raised his spear and narrowed his eyes, looking straight at Grimbold.  "Breaking throw!" Devon shouted.  In one fluid motion, Devon pulled his arm back and snapped it forward with all his strength, sending it flying at Grimbold.  

The spear screamed through the air and hit Grimbold in the center of his chest.  It continued down the corridor, taking Grimbold with it.  The spear slammed into the wall, pinning the old man to it.  "I have died a warrior's death," Grimbold muttered, smiling, and closed his eyes for the last time.  Devon, cradling his right arm, headed back towards *The Dark Justice*.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 16, 2010)

Noitora said:


> *  Severan Lovette ~ The Phoenix Pirates*
> 
> A smile touched the flamboyant mans lips as Rose giggled at his antics, love hearted eyes briefly drawing over to her again, until he was approached by the blue haired member of their group whom got his attention, saying they were pirates and wishing to get the hell out of here. Jackpot. Severan took the list from Richie and gazed over it with a quirked a brow. A rocket was their attention then and cause a fire and indigestion. Quite the genius plan they had conducted in their escape, but the only problem was the man they mentioned, Singed.
> 
> ...



Rose thought about what Severan had just said. "So the only thing standin' in the way of us getting the heck outta here is this Singed fella and his flunkies?" Rose said aloud with a chuckle. Well if it was that simple there was really no need for debate then in her opinion. 

She slammed her right fist into her left palm, creating a palpable impact. "Well then what are we waitin' for! Let's pound 'em!" she announced eagerly. 

Amelia rolled her eyes and shook her head. "Hold on...let's think about this. I'm sure we can just simply negotiate with him, and get what we need. Then we can avoid any needless conflict..."

"In this place it's survival of the fittest. If you want something you take it by force here. He is in our way and must be removed from our way. Simple as that," Jax interjected seriously, with a face that said it was rather obvious what must be done. 

Amelia narrowed her eyes at Jax and was about to respond, but Gatrom spoke up. "I agree with them. You can't negotiate with a man like this," he told Amelia. 

"Fine...whatever," Amelia said with a sigh, choosing to let this one go.

"Alright let's do this!" Rose exclaimed. 

It was decided that the group would split off in two. One to deal with Singed and provide a distraction, and the other to scavenge the supplies for Richie's plan. Amelia and Ixian volunteered to help Richie (who was positively delighted to have Amelia with him) get what he needed, while the other's would deal with Singed.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 16, 2010)

*The Creed Pirates – Arc 2*

*Ushi…*

 The small boys’ heart raced as the sounds of alarms beat against the rules and the marines began to react to some sort of threat. Was that man truly going to attack the factory? He couldn’t live, Kaion was just too powerful. Ushi wandered over to a casket in the corner of his room, metal and locked. He slowly unlocked it, sweat trickling down his forehead. Inside sat a precious item of his, and probably his only real strength. His brow deepened as he squeaked to himself. 
*“I-I-I… miss… home”* The small boy pulled out a his weapon, the Gumbo Gumbo Bazooka and slid it over his back before nervously running from his room.

_‘I… must… do something!’ _


*
  Marineford 
Demetri ‘Silver Sword’ Yoh*

  The silver haired swordsman sat in his personal office, going through his piles of paperwork. A woman in a short skirt, dark hair and glasses stood next to him, pilling more paper onto his desk. The Vice Admiral grumbled to her, looking up with pleaing eyes. 
*“Why so much, Juliet?”* He asked coolly, as his pen worked magic over the paper. The no nonsense woman kept her eyes closed and never stopped her motions of paper piling and collecting. 
_“For your arrest, your reasoning for your ship being damaged, your lateness. Seriously Vice Admiral Yoh, you slack too much. Some of this is months old too.”_ The Vice Admiral sobbed into his desk before there was a knock at his door. A lone marine saluted and wandered inside holding a batch of wanted posters. He saluted, setting them down onto the corner of the desk, before leaving to spread the posters to other heroic members of the marine forces.

  After some time, Juliet left carrying the completed forms of the Silver Sword, whom relaxed, drained in his chair. His office was like many others, bar the swords covering every inch of the wall. The Vice Adirmal idly gazed over the pile of wanted posters and began to lazily go through them. However, he suddenly stopped half way as he came across a certain pair. A small smile touched his lips as he placed a pair of posters in front of him.
*“Derrick Crimson, 90,000,000… Hachidori 75,000,000.” *Demetri lent back on his chair and laughed softly.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 16, 2010)

darthsauron said:


> The spear screamed through the air and hit Grimbold in the center of his chest.  It continued down the corridor, taking Grimbold with it.  The spear slammed into the wall, pinning the old man to it.  "I have died a warrior's death," Grimbold muttered, smiling, and closed his eyes for the last time.  Devon, cradling his right arm, headed back towards *The Dark Justice*.



As Devon limped through the corridor, cradling his limp right arm, suddenly two hands grabbe dhim from behind and slammed him into the stone wall. Devon looked up with wide eyes as he came to face with Arkins. 

"Hello, secret agent Devon," Arkins told the rookie Marine sarcastically. "And how is the *stealth *infiltration going?" Arkins asked, putting the emphasis on stealth, as opposed to the circus like performance that Devon had performed. 

Devon was about to respond, but Arkins clamped his gloved hand over Devon's mouth. "Shhhh...it's not your time to speak yet, oh mighty dream hunter of Gold Roger." Arkins drew his gunblade from his back and pointed it at Devon's right eye, the tip of the blade hovering barely a millimeter from Devon's eyeball. "I'm not a cruel man. I can understand that people make mistakes, even I have made mistakes. On my ship I give my subordinates all the rope they need to hang themselves with...and you my friend have got the noose around your neck." 

Arkins released his vice like grip of Devon and threw him to the floor. He loomed over the rookie with a passive face. "If you ever, ever, compromise another mission again, I will take that spear of yours and shove it up a certain part of your body where the sun doesn't shine. Then I'll leave you on deck for everyone to see, as your innards slowly seep out of the giant hole in your body." 

Arkins turned on his heels and walked off to find Kashuu, and see how she had fared. If she had failed then he'd kill her, no questions asked. Kashuu wasn't a naive fool like Devon, or an impulsive wreck like Bonnie. He held her to a much higher standard. Consequently, her margin for failure was infinitely shorter. As he turned the corner, Arkins tapped a button on his den den mushi wrist communicator, sending the signal that the King was dead. 

_*Meanwhile...*_
Former Princess Sif, but now Queen Sif, cradled the charred corpse of her father. Several servants ran into the throne room and cried as they saw her. A thick stream of tears ran down her cheeks, as she felt her emotions explode from the days events. So much had happened, and now nothing would ever be the same again. 

"THE KING!!" they screamed in horror.

"Princes Sif what happened?!" 

Sif gently laid her father's corpse onto the ground and rose up with a proud face. "It is not Princess any longer, I am your Queen. The Spade and his revolutionaries did this, but the Marines managed to save me and chase them off."

"I can't believe it?!" cried one of the King's councilors, an elderly man. 

"Let it be known that Treebeard Island will no longer be a haven for the Revolutionaries!" she exclaimed with passionate fury. 

All the while she prayed to Odin for the swift death of Samuel Arkins.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 16, 2010)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/Bonnie vs Astrid...*
Bonnie crouched on one knee, panting heavily. Blood seeped from her right eye and she had a stab wound in her right shoulder. All in all she felt like shit, and probably looked even worse. Ten paces in front of her stood Astrid, the proud viking warrior, holding a shattered spear in her grip. She bore several slash wounds on her body but otherwise didn't seem to be tired. All around them were the pieces of eleven other shattered spears. 

"You're out of spears..." Bonnie muttered. 

Astrid tossed away the broken spear and drew the short broadsword clasped to her belt. "And you are out of life..wench!" Astrid retorted. She waved around the sword in a flourish, as if getting used to the feel. "I congratulate you on getting past my twelve divine spears, and forcing me to use this sword. It is a feat no one has ever achieved before." 

Bonnie laughed at her so-called great "feat." It had literally taken everything she had to accomplish it. "Well woopty doo!" Bonnie exclaimed sarcastically. 

The truth was that Bonnie was done, and running on little more then fumes. She didn't enter this battle in optimal condition to begin with (every fiber of her body still screamed for alcohol), and then of course she had the luck of drawing She Hulk over here as an opponent.Astrid charged at Bonnie without warning and swung her blade downwards. Bonnie rolled to the left, avoiding the broadsword as it cleaved the deck, and bounced back to her feet. Just moving made her muscles feel as if they were on fire. Bonnie slashed at Astrid's midsection but the Viking woman quickly blocked. 

"Oh great you're good at swords too!" Bonnie declared sarcastically with a grunt. 

Bonnie and Astrid exchanged a rapid flurry of strikes, her ebony hilted katana clashing against the Viking broadsword and producing sparks. With every strike however Bonnie felt her katana become heavier, and her moves become slower. Suddenly Astrid changed levels and ducked under Bonnie's sword slash, ramming her head into Bonnie's face. Bonnie tried to block with a glass shield, but she was too slow. *BLAM! * Bonnie litterally felt her brain rattle around in her skull as she was lifted off of her feet. She landed on her back in daze, almost blacking out for a second. Bonnie managed to open her eyes, but quickly froze, as she stared directly at the business en of Astrid's broadsword. 

"You fought honorably Marine!" Astrid commended Bonnie. 

Bonnie broke out into a laughing fit. "Lady...I've got the shakes because I haven't had a drink in a week, I can see three of you right now plus Gold Roger and my dead father standing behind you, oh and my Commander is going to kill me. So yeah honor is the last thing on my mind!"   

"Perhaps things will fare better for you in the next world then!" Astrid replied, as she swing her sword around to behead Bonnie. 
*
BERU! BERU! BERU! BERU!*

Astrid stopped midswing and looked down at Bonnie. "What is that sound?!" 

"Oh excuse me, that's my talking snail..." Bonnie replied. She pulled up her right shirt sleeve, revealing a wrist den den mushi communicator. "Yup that's the signal..." she nodded, "So it's over then," she muttered. 

"What are you babbling on about wench?!" 

"The King...*your Uncle*, is dead..." Bonnie responded. "So are you going to send me to the next world or what? It sounds like a cool place..."


----------



## Chaos (Aug 17, 2010)

*Diamond Gust, Loguetown*

This was a weird woman. Diamond's mouth literally hung open. She'd met her about five seconds ago, and now she had proposed that she'd sail the oceans with her? And also the most fucking dangerous ocean in the world, where few people had any chance for surviving? Five fucking seconds? A great laughter rose up in her and burst out, far louder than one would expect of someone of Diamond's stature.

"Done, I'll sail the Grand Line with you"

Wasn't that why she had followed the woman in the first place? Adventure and excitement. Well, this turned out even better than she'd thought. She'd always wanted to be a pirate, and had always wondered how the hell she'd get to be one. Applying seemed not the most logical course. Being asked by a random person she'd been following wasn't quite logical either, but still...

Diamond looked up at the woman, a huge smile on her face. "I'm Diamond Gust, outcast by profession, pleased to meet you"  Still, kind of weird to exchange names _after_ employing, but whatever. "I will become a Yonkou" Why don't spout some pretentious crap while she was at it? Though the position did seem quite nice to her. Whatever the outcome, this was sure to be one interesting journey.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 17, 2010)

*The Phoenix Pirates...*
Amelia accompanied Richie on his hunt for the parts he'd need to get them out of the giant Gog, in who's giant stomach they were all stuck in. The two local children, Jimbo and Hannah, lead them past various run down junk shops. Richie would just glance in each shop without even entering and casually shake his head. All the while, Richie would cast Amelia a discreet stare every now and then when she wasn't looking. Amelia didn't notice of course, but she did find it funny that Richie wasn't abrasive and insulting with her as he was with the others in the crew. 

"I guess this Singed guy really does hoard all the good stuff!" Richie muttered dourly, as he stared at a stand that sold nothing but beat down pieces of driftwood.   

Amelia nodded in agreement. She just wished they could do things once in a while without having to beat up everyone who got in their way.  "So it seems," she remarked, placing her hands on her hips in an exacerbated fashion. Her right forearm was covered in a strange looking steel gauntlet that had sharp fins extending all around it. 

Richie narrowed his eyes at the gauntlet curiously. "That's some nice hardware you've got there," he said with a whistle. "You're an inventor too?" he asked her. 

Amelia chuckled and looked down at her gauntlet. "Oh this thing? Just something I've been working on. Don't even know if it'll work," she responded. "I build things as a hobby, though I'm not nearly as skilled as you are obviously."

"Well it's good to know that there's *someone* with a brain in your crew!" Richie guffawed. "Maybe I can take a look at it for you," he offered hopefully.

"Thanks, but I'd like to work this one out on my own," she replied with a smile.  

"Hey Richie this shop has those copper sheets you said you'd need!" Jimbo suddenly hollered from down the street, gesturing towards a scrap metal stand. 

_One year ago on Peach Island...
Archer Armstrong read the letter over again, and then looked down at Amelia with a beaming smile. "I'm proud of you!" he said, "Your father would be proud of you as well."  

"I hoped so. All this hard work...I didn't think I'd make it in to be honest," Amelia replied with tears in her eyes. Archer knelt down and hugged his niece tightly. 

Dear Amelia,

Congratulations! We are pleased to inform you that you have been accepted into the Marine Science Academy. Your thesis on the artificial induction and manipulation of low scale weather systems intrigued us quite a bit, and we cannot wait to discuss the potential applications of your designs in person. We look forward to seeing you at orientation in the fall Ms. Armstrong...or should I say Seawoman Recruit Armstrong.  

Sincerely,
Dr. Niles Hawthorne III

Amelia closed her eyes, imagining that it was her father hugging her instead of her Uncle. She had always wanted to follow in her father's footsteps. Suddenly a thought hit her, something very important, maybe even more important then this. Amelia retracted from her Uncle's embrace and looked up at him with a worried expression. 

"What about Rose? Who's going to take care of her, and the store...and the house? She needs me." 

Archer sighed. "Amy, you've been living for everyone else but you ever since your mother passed. Don't you think it's time you start living for yourself?" _


----------



## Noitora (Aug 17, 2010)

*Severan Lovette ~ The Lustful, Gorgeous, Great Warrior of the Sea*

  And so, it would appear as if the group would split, seemingly taking Severans advice on best to handle this situation. The musician was accompanied by the darling red head along with the rest while the other stunner went off with another group of faces he did not really recall either. That was no surprise considering most of his attention was ultimately upon the female members of the group anyway. The yellowed coated angelic man led them into the centre of the town, not too far off from Singeds? ?base of operations?, walking with a graceful stride.
*?You appear as a capable group, pirates you say. My, My, we carry the same blood. I am one of that breed myself, sailing the seas for adventure~? *He laughed softly, twirling a hand to his chest.
*?One day I shall meet the most beautiful woman in the world and live happily ever after, that is my dream.?* With a swift twist of his body he span into a dashing and heroic pose, sparkles emitting around him. Several townsfolk walked past giving him the oddest of looks. With another twirl he reappeared in front of rose, a flower appearing in his hand as he offered it to her, his eyes in heart shapes.
*?And as a symbol as our ever lasting love, I shall play~?*

   Severan winked the girl before turning on his heel and striding away from the group somewhat, one hand pulling his saxophone from under his coat and twirling it to his front. Lovette waited for any signal that the others were ready for whatever trick he was going to pull, he did not want to get hasty if the others weren?t ready to pick up the goods.
*?My oh my, this should get his attention, with any luck he?ll come out to pummel on me."* The long haired pirate threw his head back in laughter, the realisation of the fact he could get pummelled not actually occurring to him. Luckily in the belly of the beast loud noises would certainly echo. This, would certainly echo. Lifting the mouth piece to his lips, he closed his eyes and began his tune.


*Spoiler*: _Severan playing_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOh8kpuQuy4[/YOUTUBE]




 The song filled the town and drilled forth towards their enemy?s location. He could almost feel the vain on Singeds head growing, and the thought was delicious. Hopefully the townlords paitence for his playing had come to an end. He never thought in a thousand years he'd think that.


----------



## Pyro (Aug 18, 2010)

Singed sat on a large ornate chair in the middle of a grand hall. The large hall was part of an even larger complex in which Singed lived. It was made out of professionally crafted steel and iron, and was truly a sight to behold. It was good to be the king.

Singed was just about to send one of his servants to get him some more wine when he heard the noise. He didn't know what it was, but it sounded like some sort of instrument. 

"God damnit! Someone go out there and shut that thing up!" Singed yelled. Suddenly a group of men appeared next to Singed. "All of you, go out there and put an end to that racket! I want whoever is responsible dead!"

"Sir, Xin Zhao is currently off to the building materials stockpile. We shouldn't need his help for this though." One of the men said as they all walked outside to see what the commotion was.

As the five men walked outside, they were met with a surprise. There was not just one single stupid person outside making noise, but in fact there were six stupid people outside making a bunch of noise. 

One of the men lowered his hat and flipped a card into the air, catching it in the other hand without looking. "I reckon we gotta go head and finish all these flies." He said to his fellow enforcers as the group began to walk towards the phoenix pirates.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 18, 2010)

*The Phoenix Pirates/With Richie and Amelia...*
Jimbo lead Richie and Hannah to the entrance of a great fence topped with barbed wire, just as the loud music began playing. 

"That must be the pervy weirdo," Richie said aloud. 

"At least he knows how to play," Amelia chuckled. 

"This is where Singed keeps his stockpile..." Jimbo said nervously. "Only Singed's men are allowed to enter." 

Within the fence could be seen mounds of scrap metal, and all types of raw materials, that here within the Gog were hard to come by for any of the ordinary townsfolk. Richie's eyes widened with excitement as he eyed the treasure trove held within. Everything was there for what he would need. 

"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! Jackpot!" he exclaimed. 

Amelia surveyed the perimeter for the presence of any guards, or traps, but could see nothing out of the ordinary. She looked over at Jimbo, "Wait here until we make sure it's safe," she told the boy. 

Richie and Amelia entered through the open gate. Amelia was still wary of any hidden threats, but Richie didn't seem to worried. He quickly drove his mechanized wheelchair towards a pile of gleaming copper wire. "Gyahahaha! No one's here! he cried as he grabbed up a handful of wire. 

Amelia shook her head slowly, feeling the hairs on the back of her neck stand on end. "I don't think s-"

Suddenly a figure dropped down from above. Amelia rolled out of the way, barely avoiding the sharp tip of a long mansized steel spear that stabbed over four feet into the ground where she was just standing. She continued to roll, putting enough distance between them, and popped back up to her feet in a crouching position. She narrowed her eyes at the figure, a tall and muscular dark haired man, clad in silver plate armor. He grabbed the spear and easily pulled it out of the ground with a flourish. 

"This area is off limits," he said in a calm and collected voice. 

"Singed?" she asked. 

The man laughed, "No, I am not that man, but I do serve him. I am Xin of the East." 

Amelia quickly took his measure in that instant and realized he was a tough customer, but something in his eyes told her he was not so warlike as he seemed. "Look Xin, my friend and I just need a few things, and we'll be on our way. Certainly you have more then enough to spare!" 

"What you need or want is none of my concern. If I let you take what you need, then everyone else will want to take as well..." Xin spun around his spear with great force and pointed the sharp end at Amelia. "Leave now and I will spare your lives!"

Richie waved his fist around agrinly from the chair of his Richie Walker. "Look here Bonehead, we're not asking you for your permission so why don't take that spear and shove it up your-!" 

Amelia quickly raised her hand up at Richie, "Richie just get what you need!" she interrupted him. Then she turned back towards Xin and clutched the metal gauntlet covering her right forearm. "I'll deal with him!" 

*With Rose...*
Rose smiled as Severan filled the air with his saxophone music. Everyone in the streets turned towards their direction with anxious faces. Five figures exited out of the gate of a large complex at the end of the street. 

"Is any of those mooks Singed?" she asked Severan. 

Severan shook his head, and was about to probably say something grandiose and hand Rose another flower. However Rose didn't wait for a response, as she pointed both of her palms downwards and formed a bubble of air. 

*POP!* 

The bubble exploded, sending gusts of wind in every direction, and rocketing her upwards into the sky towards Singed's complex.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 18, 2010)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/With Bonnie...*
Astrid held the tip of her sword pressed against Bonnie's neck. She glared with a furious expression towards the lady Marine. "You lie wench! The King has not perished!" 

Bonnie shrugged as she lay on the deck. "Now why in the hell would I lie?! So you could stab me quicker? Lady, my commander just offed your Uncle...the end, good game, good night!"   She looked Astrid straight in the eyes, to show the Viking woman that she wasn't lying. A shell shocked face of disbelief appeared on Astrid's face, as the realization dawned on her. Her uncle, the King, was gone. 

Bonnie grinned inwardly. She just might get out of this alive, she realized, if she played her cards right. "It's over, without the King you and your revolutionary boyfriend won't be able to sway the people of this island!" 

Astrid shook her head and pressed the tip of her sword up against Bonnie's throat, drawing blood. "I WON'T STOP. I WILL HAVE VENGEANCE!!!" 

"What about the princess!?" Bonnie quickly blurted out, as she felt warm blood trickle down her neck. Astrid froze with a look of uncertainty on her face. "I read your file, you were raised and trained your entire life, to look after that girl. With her pops gone she'll need someone to protect her...to guide her. Let's be real here lady, unless Shiva herself came to this island, there's no way the revolutionaries will keep the Marines from taking back this island!" 

Astrid hesitated for several seconds, pondering the path she should take. Suddenly she raised her sword over Bonnie's face and stabbed downwards with great impact. Bonnie closed her eyes and smiled, it was a fun ride while it lasted.  The sword cleaved through the deck, causing it to shake. A second passed, but she felt no pain. "So am I dead yet?" she muttered. Bonnie snapped her eyes open and was surprised to see the broadsword  embedded in the deck, about an inch from her head. She sat up and scanned the deck...Astrid was gone.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 18, 2010)

Chaos said:


> *Diamond Gust, Loguetown*
> 
> This was a weird woman. Diamond's mouth literally hung open. She'd met her about five seconds ago, and now she had proposed that she'd sail the oceans with her? And also the most fucking dangerous ocean in the world, where few people had any chance for surviving? Five fucking seconds? A great laughter rose up in her and burst out, far louder than one would expect of someone of Diamond's stature.
> 
> ...



Sh wasn't expecting an answer. Maybe some questions, some shouting, and possibly using force to get her to join. Or maybe she would be killed because she underestimated who this person actually was. Or maybe she would just flat-out deny her offer, and then she would be on her way. All of these were options that were okay with her, and she was well-prepared for.

What she wasn't prepared for was a simple 'yes'. No questions asked, either.

A raised eyebrow, followed by a light chuckle. "Well, you certainly saved me some time and energy. Name's Himura. Himura Hollands." She kept smiling even after this girl, Diamond Gust as she calls herself, said that she wanted to be a Yonkou. An ambitious goal.

"Is that so? Then I guess I'll become the next Pirate King. I would say Queen, but that sounds odd. King sounds more...regal, don't you think?"


----------



## Noitora (Aug 18, 2010)

*
Severan Lovette ~ The God send to Women
Phoenix Pirates*

*Severan vs. Tryndamere*

  The pirates? song flowed like an entrancing melody of his loving devotion to various women he had recently met. Severans eyed closed for the moment, becoming one with his playing. Though this did not last and it was not long before the goons appeared from the complex with the intent of putting an end to Lovettes gorgeous tune. However they appeared to be somewhat shocked at the number of people present. Severan stopped his playing as the group showed up, one brow quirking upwards at the sight of their foes, a smile touching his lips.
?My, My, quite the cavalry~? He teased. Then Rose asked him which one was Singed, but before he could answer she was already using some sort of ability to send herself plummeting towards the complex. A devil fruit user it seemed. 

*?Lovely-saaaa~an! Be caaaa~reful!?* Severan called out as he swayed from side to side, his eyes in heart shapes though the comedy was short lived as a large foot slammed down to get his attention. He imagined the rest of the goons were picking out who they most wanted to crush.
*?Oi? makin? an awful racket there, pretty boy. I?mma enjoy cobberin? you to dust.? *Severans smile curved angelicly as he held a rose under his eye, standing up at his full height, eying the man back.
*?Hoooo~oh. I am not about to lose to a beast like you, my big friend.?*  Tryndamere, the axe wielding berserker of Singeds army roared out in anger and charged towards Severan. He raised his axe into the air and slammed it downwards towards the long haired pirate. A huge dust cloud exploded around them as well as debris and what not from the impact. Tryndamere grinned a toothy grin.
*?Too easy.?* The large mans eyes widened as the dust began to settle, piles of flowers and petals falling into a heap where his axe struck. He growled in anger as he heard a mocking chuckle behind him.
*?Fufufufufu~ Scary swing you got there, I would have been squashed?* Tryndamere roared out as he swung his axe around, Severan leaned his body back to barely miss the blade before he jumped back a few steps to create some distance. In the corner of his eye he glanced to his new pirate comrades. Things could get messy if they all fought in the same place. With a mocking twirl of his wrist, Severan grinned and turned on his heel.
*?Let us take a stroll, my loud friend?* And took off into the town. The berserker roared once more with anger, steam coming out his nostrils before he charged after him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 18, 2010)

*The Phoenix Pirates...*
As Amelia engaged Xin, Richie really didn't know how to feel. He felt a bit insulted that Amelia had sort of just thrown him to the curb, and asked him to stay out of the fight. Then again he also marveled at her style and grace. She wasn't a meathead, or a dim bulb, like the rest of her retarded crew. 

Richie shrugged it off however and quickly set about scavenging the supplies he'd need. Amelia looked like she could handle herself so he was confident she'd be alright. He shifted the joystick that controlled his Richie Walker, a motorized wheelchair on steroids, and drove towards a mound of steel screws that he'd need. 

The young Shipwright tapped a button and two robotic arms extended out of the armrests of his Walker. As the arms began to grab handfuls of the screws and drop them into a satchel that he held, suddenly he heard a loud shuffling noise from a nearby scrap pile. Richie shifted slightly in his seat and looked over at the pile. Something or someone was behind it, rummaging around. 

"Hey! Who's there!" Richie called out. 

He spun his Walker around and narrowed his eyes. Suddenly the scrap pile tipped over and pieces of metal debris scattered all across the ground. A giant slug like creature (as big as a bear) with tiny horns sticking out of it's slimy body, crawled over the debris, leaving behind a smoking trail of green acid in it's wake. Richie was thunderstruck and couldn't even mutter a word in his disgust. The Slug opened it's mouth revealing a spiraling row of fangs. 

*Kog Maw
Singed's Pet*

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!" 

Richie thumbed the joystick on his armrest and spun his Walker around. The tank treads of his vehicle  burned rubber as he sped off in the opposite direction. The giant Slug hissed in response and took off after Richie. It's speed was tremendous as it slithered across the ground. As the monster closed in on Richie, it opened it's maw wide and spit a glob of acid at him. Richie swerved his Walker to the left, and his eyes bugged out as he saw the green orb of acid sail pas him and hit the ground, leaving behind a smoking crater. 

*Amelia vs Xin...*
Amelia heard Richie scream but she had no time to help him as Xin engaged Amelia in empty handed combat, throwing a flurry of punches at her from all angles. Amelia stood her ground instead of retreating, and bobbed and weaved through his strikes, avoiding each punch by a mere inch. She could feel the wind gusts his fists made and knew that if just one of them hit, she'd be knocked for a loop. Xin spun around and flung a kick at her head. Amelia ducked it however and responded with a spinning foot sweep. Xin flipped over her sweeping leg and dropped down an axe kick onto her head. Amelia swerved to the side at the last second. His heel smashed a large crater into the ground that could've easily been her skull. "Close one," she muttered. 

As Xin threw another flurry of punches, Amelia narrowed her sniper's eyes at every one of his attacks, timing them. Xin shot a right palm thrust at her midsection, but Amelia nimbly grabbed his right arm and used his own momentum to throw him over her shoulder (she especially liked using this move on Gatrom). Xin hit the ground but easily softened the landing by rolling across the ground. He quickly bounced back to his feet and looked at Amelia with a curious expression.

"Judo?" he asked. 

Amelia nodded, a slight smirk on her face. "Third degree black belt," she responded proudly. "But it won't be enough." 

"Something tells me that you're more then just a Judo player," he countered, before drawing the long steel spear from his back.

Amelia looked down at the thick metal gauntlet covering her the entirety of her left forearm. "You're right, I'm really an archer," she responded.

"Archer? Where are your bows and arrows then?"  

She slowly raised her left arm towards Xin and made a fist. Suddenly two long and curved metal flaps snapped outwards from the wrist portion of the gauntlet, and formed an ornate curved bow made of bright silver. A metal string quickly shot out and connected both sides of the bow. Tiny arcs of electricity began to ripple up and down the string. 

"Here is my bow...say hello to Stormbreaker."


----------



## Wonder_Y (Aug 19, 2010)

The sound of the sea enchanted him. He loved to hear its whisper, it encouraged him. In a life that was so filled with change the sea seemed to be the only constant. Or at least one of the few, his mother hadn’t changed either. Its consistency made him appreciate his job all the more. He’d worked in the same location everyday for the past seven years. It was an old leather tanning station near the harbor and a few alleys away from the city square. His home was attached to it and directly in front of him. Everyday, for the past seven years, he lumbered through the rear entrance of his home and back into his chair where he performed his duties. His was a quiet and reclusive task which suited him somewhat completely. Pull rather cumbersome hides of mysterious creatures from a large bin and drench them in a specially made liquid solution. Being that the hides were so heavy it took a great deal of strength to raise and lower them every day. Consequently Charles became a hulking figure that few would ever have the strange fortune to remark. He was a man that took pride in his work. He provided something that mysterious and exotic to the public, something that brought attention to the wonders of this world. This pride in his job gave him the concentration required to watch the hides closely, so that the quality of the hides did not spoil. He kept a keen eye on his materials watching as the faded in color ever so slightly adjusting them so they did not touch. It was tedious work. Not many were cut out for it. He heard from his mother that it was the station appointed to his father long ago. In fact a large number of the stories she told became centered around his fathers trade. She told him how well respected a man his father was for his merchandise. How he wooed her by supplying her with the best furs, and how much of a gentleman he was towards her for giving her leather jackets in the winter. These stories became pretty common. She said what she liked about him the most however was that he never once let her down when she needed him. She said that was what she remembered most clearly of all. 
His eyes were drawn to the sound of a soda can rattling down the alley. He flinched as he contemplated escaping into his home. He still had items soaking in solution he couldn’t just leave them. What was he to do, he sat there downcast in expression pondering these things as his mother turned the corner.
“Charles?” called out the elderly voice.
“Ah, yes mother?” said the giant in relief.
A small woman wearing a huge fur coat and fur slippers who looked to be in her sixties appeared next to him. She carried in her grasp a bag of groceries and in the sack on her back four gigantic hides ready to be serviced. She stared at him for a while perfectly still though she looked as if she would tip over any minute. 
“You’re stupid.” She belted suddenly. Charles sobbed quietly in response “And soft.” He sobbed even more deeply. “But I love you. Are you finished with the orders from last week?”
“Almost, I have one left. I applied the tanning solution a couple of hours ago now I’m just watching it change into the proper coloring.”
“Stupid.” Charles burst into sobbing once more. “Once you are finished with those, I want you to start on these.” 
She pulled a really large black fur from her bag, obviously the fur of some large jungle feline. It was beautiful. A scaly hide that shined brilliantly, it spoke of an arid locale filled with luscious sand. And lastly a blue and white hide that Charles had never seen before. It was delicate to his touch, he was very careful with it and deliberated seriously as to how best to treat it.
“That last one is very precious, though it has lost a bit of its luster. It’s from the legendary land of Skypea. I’ve told you of it right?”
“Ohhhh” Admired Charles contentedly. “Yea I remember” Having examined it closely he brought her attention to a faded brown mark on it’s down.
 “It’s a sad fact that good material is often poorly misused. Those pirates leaving there marks wherever they please doesn’t help it any either though I suppose.” 
“What do they have to do with anything?”
“Plenty if you ask me. They steal, plunder, and undermine the authority of justice.
“How?” 
“By breaking the rules. Rules are made to be followed.”
“Why?”
“Why? Don’t get me started on the ramafer…remurtfaa..ah…you made me stupid.”
“Nooooooo.”
“Stop your belly aching and just finish up your work. I’m going inside to sort out our groceries and get some rest. I’ll be back in an hour or so to check on ya. Don’t do anything stupid while I’m gone.”
“Okay.” Murmured Charles as he placed the materials on separate racks.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Aug 19, 2010)

*Raz Taro on Random Island-I'm the King of this Island*

Raz jumped off The Devil's Pride onto the sandy beach. "So you guys wanna play?" Raz boomed "I'll bring back the biggest animal on this island," he shouted before dashing off into the forest. He walked through the forest largely ignoring his surroundings. Trees and thorns pulled at his opened shirt and pants, but these things couldn't even pierce his skin. He began to shout loudly "I know you are here," he boomed "Where is the king of this island?" he asked it wasn't long before he came across a humongous white gorilla. He slammed his hand into an open palm with a loud smack and smiled. He was standing in a small clearing with a cave behind him, there were bones of other large animals littered around the mouth of the cave and Raz knew that this was were one of the more dangerous creatures in the island lived.

The gorilla was bigger than he was and it's muscles rippled as it scream and beat it's chest at him. "LET'S GO MONKEY MAN!!!!!!!!!" Raz boomed as he and the gorilla ran toward each other he ducked a punch from the gorilla but it slammed one of it's feet into Raz's groin, Raz groaned and the gorilla followed up with an uppercut knocking Raz off his feet and backward through the air. "That was dirty," Raz said with a grunt as he got to his feet. "I like the way you fight! Anything goes!" he said he ran up to the gorilla, he already had a feel for it's speed and how fast it attacked. He side stepped a punch and grabbed it's hand and tossed the gorilla over his head. It landed on it's feet and tried to pulled Raz over but he head butt it in the back of it's head. The creature's head was much harder than he expected it to be the creature stumbled forward and Raz stamped the back of the animal throwing it off balance then running forward grabbing it's head and neck and jumping forward while it was in a head lock. They hit the ground in a heap and there was a small scuffle before Raz mounted the Gorilla and began to pummel it. It wasn't long before the animal lay motionless underneath him. 

"I win!" Raz shouted as he got to his feet there was suddenly a loud scream from behind him, he turned and looked at the mouth of the cave and saw an even gorilla beating it's chest behind him. "So you're the boss around here?" Raz asked. Even though the previous fight didn't last long, he knew that he couldn't hold back or he would be dominated "DINO MAN!" Raz boomed as he began to transform.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Aug 19, 2010)

*With Ixian Inside of Gog-Lets get ready to rumble*

Ixian stood with he rest of her crew, up until now she had just been following them around. She was still a little amazed about all of this going on in the stomach of a sea king. There was a new guy hanging around with them, a musician apparently. She watched as he pulled out his instrument began to play, it didn't sound half bad it wasn't long before the people they needed to fight came out. She was excited she hadn't fought in a long time, it would be nice to stretch he muscles a little. "Is any of those mooks Singed?" Rose asked and the musician shook his head. Rose used her power to propel her self over them and right into the place that Signed had built for himself in the belly of the sea king. One of the men took aim with his pistol as Rose flew through the air. Ixian moved quickly and without thinking. She knocked his hand with the outside of her wrist and then stepped into the man and punched his seven times in rapid succession. The attacks didn't have much power behind them but they couldn't be ignored by someone like this man he reeled backwards and grabbed his chest. "You should concentrate on what is in front you" Ixian said looking at the man

She quickly realized she had run strait into the middle of the enemies they all turned their eyes on her and she jumped backward the same man fired a few more shots at her but she read the bullets and twisted her body to avoid them landing and sliding backward. "Come on girly" Gangplank said beckoning her "I will enjoy killing you," he said with a sick smile "You are not my type but I'll play with you" Ixian said walking off to where he was motioning her.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Aug 19, 2010)

*Rumboar Island with Lance Casper
*
Lance floated outside of the cave, he felt drained he'd been at it for a while now. 

*BERU BERU BERU*

That was his den den mushi, he quickly flew back into the cave and back into his body. He answered the call, it was Risa, it seemed they were ready to begin the assault on the factory. He was just about ready too, the technique was almost complete. It took up a lot of astral energy to do though, more than anything else in his repertoire but it was a necessary risk. It was either feel drained or get hurt. It had never occured to him that someone could hurt him when he was almost shifted as much as he was. He had heard about, haki and the like but he had never encountered anyone with that technique. "Well it seems like it's revenge time," he said with a smile just then he heard an announcement over the loud speaker. It was Risa, he expected something like that from Marvin but not her, something must have happened at the factory to set her off. [COLOR="RoyalBlue"I think I'll just leave my body here"[/COLOR] Lance thought to himself. 

No one knew where this location was, he shifted out of his body quickly and made himself intangible and floated through the roof and off toward the factory as fast as he could. As he floated through the air he noticed a small group of people making their way toward the factory and he flew down the fly alongside them. "[COLOR="RoyalBlue"]I'm glad to see everyone is doing fine,"[/COLOR] he said "Marvin don't die you still owe me for that sack of gold, I haven't forgotten." he said with a laugh as the moved toward the factory.


----------



## Chaos (Aug 19, 2010)

*Diamond Gust, Loguetown*

"Nice to meet you, Himura" Diamond looked at the woman mockingly. "Or should I call you Captain Hollands" She issued a short laugh. "I am really interested in why you want to leave your without doubt cosy life for something like pirating, but I'm guessing that's more a tale for the open seas. For now I would be content to know if you already have a ship" Her eyes sparkled in joy. "I've _acquired_ ships before, if you know what I mean, so if we still need one..." She let it hang at that as Himura... Captain Hollands, she thought, and almost burst into laughing again. Then she heard her saying she wanted to be pirate king/queen, whatever.

"So I'm not the only dreamer on our crew" Diamond said, perfectly delighted. "And I also think it's time for a Pirate Queen by now. It sounds strange because we've never had one before, that's all. You'd better make it" Another thought suddenly entered her mind. "Hey Himura... Are we the whole crew at the moment or do you have other people already?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 19, 2010)

*With the Phoenix Pirates...*
Singed sat on his throne, impatiently waiting for his men to eliminate the troublemakers. "What's taking them so long!" he growled, "Do i have to take care of *everything* myself?!" 

Suddenly the echo of a girls laugh echoed from the glass skylight above. Singed looked up curiously just as a plummeting figure crashed through the skylight. Glass rained all over the chamber but Singed remained still, as the intruder landed in a crouching position in the center of the room. To his immense surprise it wasn't some giant imposing man, or a warlike barbarian, but instead...a teenage girl. She was nothing special to look at, short and scrawny, with bright reddish blond hair tied into a ponytail. 

"This has got to be a joke!" Singed grumbled in disbelief.  

The girl stood up and brushed off the glass shards from her shoulders and hair. "Wowee! I almost busted my ass!!" she giggled with delight. 

"Who the fuck are you?! And what the fuck are you doing in my palace?!" Singed roared. He quickly stood up and grabbed a giant green canister (almost like an over sized fire extinguisher) propped next to his throne, which he hoisted over his back by two thick leather straps. Then he took up a thick steel shield which he attacked to his left forearm. 

The girl seemed to notice Singed for the first time and grinned at him. "Are you Singed?" she asked him.  

Singed shook his head in outrage. How could this little bitch not know who he was. He was practically a god in this place. "Yeah, too bad for yo-!"

Before he could even finish speaking, the girl formed some kind of strange bubble over her left palm and flung it with tremendous speed at him. Singed spun his shielded left arm around towards the bubble and blasted it away, causing it to explode. The girl's eyes widened with surprise, but then she smiled eagerly at him. 

"Nice, you're strong old guy!" she declared, before removing a pair of padded gloves, which were lined with steel plates. They looked old and dented. "That means we can play for keeps!" she told Singed, as she flexed the gloves back and forth. 

Singed almost felt like laughing from the insanity of this scene. A teenage girl was actually threatening him, the undisputed master of this domain. Still he had to admit, he liked her spirit. "What's your name girl?" he asked her. 

"Rose, Phoenix *D.* Rose!" 

_Eight years ago on Peach Island...
Rose and her older sister Amelia sat cross legged on the grass, somewhere deep in the forest. An old woman with long snow white hair and a careworn face, paced back and forth in front of them. She wore gold bifocals over the bridge of her nose, and a beige tunic over dark green trousers.

"I'm Josianne, but you can call me Josey," she told the girls, "Your Uncle Archer's an old friend of mine and we go way back. Since he's very busy, he asked me to teach you two girls how to look after yourselves." 

Rose suddenly giggled. "Oh, yer Uncle Archie's old friend? You mean like a giiiiiiiiirlfriend!?"

Josey stopped in her tracks and looked Rose up and down with an unimpressed stare. "You must be Rose...how charming," she mumbled.  Suddenly Josey moved her hand in a blur and grabbed up a twig from the ground, which she slapped over Rose's head. *THWACK!* "OW! OW! OW!" Rose cried, while cltuching the top of her head. "Hey old lady what's wrong with you?!" Meanwhile Amelia quickly facepalmed and sighed. 

*THWACK! *

Josey smacked Rose again over the head. "Don't call me old lady you little rug rat. I'll have you know I'm a youthful 68!" she declared proudly. She pointed the twig at Rose, who was mumbling curses under her breath. "Your uncle *and your mother*, also gave me permission to discipline you how I see fit!"  she warned. 

Amelia nervously cleared her throat. "So do we start today Ms. Josey?" she asked. 

Josey patted Amelia's head gently, and smiled at her. "Ah, so polite. I like you already. Yes we begin today my dear. I'm going to leave you both alone in this forest for 2 weeks. Lesson 1: Survive!" 

"What?!" 

"Awesome!" _


----------



## Noitora (Aug 19, 2010)

*The Black Storm Pirates*
_Ravia D. Tempestade meets a big cat or two?
Kumori stalks the forest for his prey?
Raz pummels of the monkies?
Carnage battles to defend the ship?
Sheemi makes the shadows her home?
Madoka also meets the attackers on the Devils? Pride?_

*Raiva D. Tempestade.*

The Captain of the dark hearted pirates stood calmly on a rock face as he cleaned his knuckles with a piece of white cloth. It was speckled with blood and fur. He expected Raz to honestly bring back some kind of monstrous beast but the motivation they dipped into made sure they had some good meals for their trip to Grand line. Just then Ravia heard a roar, though not like the tigers or an animal, it was more familiar than that.
*?Could that have been??* Before he could finish another insanely huge tiger launched out at him. With a twist of his body Raiva slammed his foot into the oncoming beast, sending into the pile of other two motionless tigers. Growls hummed around him, it seemed quite a few beasties wanted a bite.


*Upon the Devils Pride*

Old beard bellows in laughter as his men pour into the lower decks hunting for those onboard to capture, the old Captain sitting on the railing and relaxing. A little scuffle was to be expected. He turned his attention towards Heartless Shin-mai and Darren, motioning them downstairs to deal with whatever threat was down there. At the same time, Pug leads the Captains daughter, Summer, towards the second crew mate still onboard.


----------



## JustDoIt (Aug 20, 2010)

*The marine ship with Handsome Arny "aka Black Swan" arrives at Rumboar Island.*

"Finally we are here..."  Arny lands in an instant and starts moving without wasting time. A dark aura surrounds him and black smoke comes out his hands...
_"Well maybe thats the reason some call him Black Swan"_ a marine says and the whole squad follows behind Arny. _"I agree"_

"Head to the factory. They only ones that will be saved are the slaves and slaves only. Execute any other single man on sight no matter what. Even other marines. They are all corrupted since they take orders from a corrupted man.  Arny keeps walking and speaks calmly. "Creed Pirates are on this island as well. Keep an eye for them and let me know as soon as possible"


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 20, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Crimson Sea Dweller*
> "I don't have time for you," she says pushing forward, "That's my line silly!" she says before unleashing a current of electricity from her blade that shocks Vanessa's entire body, "Whirlwind Palm!" she then holds out her other hand and shoots a blast of wind that sends her flying down the hall, "And we're off!" she says dashing away.



"You know, You've been causing quite a fuss." Dante sits on a crate and lights up a cigarette taking a deep breath and exhaling a cloud of smoke. "We can't let you just do as you please." Jasmine too takes a puff of her cig. "It would be quite rude don't you think?" Joseph strums a guitar in his hand. "As the first mate." Hachi's blades shine in the moonlight. "You will stop where you are and return the captain to us." He looked at Maxi with emotionless eyes. "I never trusted you, for a single moment, i never trusted you." He takes a single step back. "I'm glad, i will not need to hold back."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 20, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "You know, You've been causing quite a fuss." Dante sits on a crate and lights up a cigarette taking a deep breath and exhaling a cloud of smoke. "We can't let you just do as you please." Jasmine too takes a puff of her cig. "It would be quite rude don't you think?" Joseph strums a guitar in his hand. "As the first mate." Hachi's blades shine in the moonlight. "You will stop where you are and return the captain to us." He looked at Maxi with emotionless eyes. "I never trusted you, for a single moment, i never trusted you." He takes a single step back. "I'm glad, i will not need to hold back."



Gou, the large man carrying Derrick eyes them. Maxi curses them with his eyes, "Damn...The two of us won't be enough..." suddenly the robotic girl from before arrives next to Maxi, "Oh, looks like we've got some more people to play with!"

"Just what is going on over here now?" an eerie voice says coming around the corner. Suddenly a man with a derranged face, no eyes, nose, or lips, just holes where his eyes and mouth should be. He adjusts his black blazer and takes a look around, "We were waiting so patiently back on the ship, but you four are just taking too long."

He strolls through the group of Crimson Fist Pirates, "What the hell do you think you're doing?!" Dante shouts, going to deliver a kick but he grabs ahold of his foot in mid air and with a little push Dante's foot comes right off. 

Dante bounces around on his last leg, "What the is this?!" he pulls back his hand and chops it forward but the man does the same with his hand.

The man holds the two body parts in his hands, bouncing them up and down, "Dante I presume? Mr. Demon Chef?" the man says with a grin, "Well I'm Jerral Winks, or good ol No Face as most like to call me."

He eyes the hand in his palm, "Well you'll certainly be needing this if you want to whip up some food!" in a quick movement he ducks down and places Dante's hand where his foot was and then after another quick move he places the foot where his hand was, "Ah yes, much better. You were so boring the other way! I've made you unique!" 

"I see you're having fun messing around as usual," a new voice says, "Ah Jonas, what've you been up to?" Jerral asks as he spots a youthful looking man with an eye patch over his right eye and sporting a pilot like jacket.

"I've been taking care of some things," he says with a devilish grin. Suddenly Fuka arrives along side the other CFP, "Wut da hell is goin on?" he asks, rubbing his eyes, "We're under attack, and they captured Derrick," Jasmine says, motioning over to the big guy carrying him.

"Well wut're we waitin fer!" he rushes forward and cocks back his fist, "Let's get em back!" he thrusts his fist forward at Gou but suddenly he feels something pop.

As he makes contact with Gou's massive body his arm falls apart, "Da hell?!" Jonas simply grins, "Our dear friend Maxi was kind enough to give me a copy of your blue prints," he says holding them out, "So while you were snoozing away I went to work on your pathetic excuse for mechanical arms," he says spinning a wrench in his hands.

"I've had enough of this," Joshua says beginning to play a tune, "Oh and I've come up with a little something for you too," Jonas says tapping his belt. Suddenly an extremely high pitched sound comes from his belt, crippling all of the Crimson Fists to the floor.

Jonas taps his ears, "We all came prepared," he says with a grin, referring to the opposing crew's specialized ear plugs, "Oh the musician, we'll have to do something about this little thing," Jerral says walking over to the crippled muscians guitar and rearranging all of the pieces, making it resemble some kind of bug, "Ah! Much better!"


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 20, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Gou, the large man carrying Derrick eyes them. Maxi curses them with his eyes, "Damn...The two of us won't be enough..." suddenly the robotic girl from before arrives next to Maxi, "Oh, looks like we've got some more people to play with!"
> 
> "Just what is going on over here now?" an eerie voice says coming around the corner. Suddenly a man with a derranged face, no eyes, nose, or lips, just holes where his eyes and mouth should be. He adjusts his black blazer and takes a look around, "We were waiting so patiently back on the ship, but you four are just taking too long."
> 
> ...



"High pitched frequency that interferes with the brain." Joshua, places a foot on the ground and forces himself up. "I've worked on that technique for years, did you think i wouldn't have found a counter for my own power?" He reaches into his hat and pulls out a flute.He plays four notes pitches that none of the enemies could year, the pitch however blocked the frequency just long enough for the plan to work. 

"Go... Hachi." Hachi leaped up with both blades. "The frequency you're using, makes my blades vibrate better." The swords themselves gave off a loud scream as he pulled them both back. "Two thousand petal barrage!" Hachi shouts.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 20, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "High pitched frequency that interferes with the brain." Joshua, places a foot on the ground and forces himself up. "I've worked on that technique for years, did you think i wouldn't have found a counter for my own power?" He reaches into his hat and pulls out a flute.He plays four notes pitches that none of the enemies could year, the pitch however blocked the frequency just long enough for the plan to work.
> 
> "Go... Hachi." Hachi leaped up with both blades. "The frequency you're using, makes my blades vibrate better." The swords themselves gave off a loud scream as he pulled them both back. "Two thousand petal barrage!" Hachi shouts.



Jonas quickly reaches and grabs hold of two of two pistols from his belt, "Laser Barrage," he begins firing a constant flow of laser attacks that meet each of Hachi's thrusts, "Damn...What's with this guy..." he says as he begins to cut through his attacks. 

"The fuck is going on in here...?" a new voice says. All of the attacking crew's members' eyes widen as they hear the voice's owner approach.

"Pick it up you idiot!" Maxi shouts at Jonas, "This is as fast as they go and it still isn't enough!" he shouts as Hachi continues to steadily close the gap.

"Pathetic...You still haven't finished..." a one eyed man in samurai armor and six blades strapped to him says as he appears, "Ryoku! We've got the Captain, we're just-"

"Being the pathetic weaklings you all are..." he draws two of his blades, "I understand though...Worms can't help their pathetic stature," his blades begin to charge in blue energy, "Blue Thunder Strike," he slashes them down and sends two blasts of energy towards Hachi and Jonas. As they approach the fuse into one large blast.

"Crap!" Jonas quickly taps something on his belt and flies to the ceiling, lying flat against the top and just narrowly avoiding the blast as it takes up the entire hall.

Ryoku glares at Hachi, "So this is the Hummingbird...We'll see if you're as worthy as I've heard you are..." he says as the blast flies towards him.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 20, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Jonas quickly reaches and grabs hold of two of two pistols from his belt, "Laser Barrage," he begins firing a constant flow of laser attacks that meet each of Hachi's thrusts, "Damn...What's with this guy..." he says as he begins to cut through his attacks.
> 
> "The fuck is going on in here...?" a new voice says. All of the attacking crew's members' eyes widen as they hear the voice's owner approach.
> 
> ...



"Too risky." Hachi leaps off one of the walls and jabs his blades into the ceiling, letting the attack go through and jumps down. "So this is how you want to play." Hachi spins his blades around. "As my captain has been captured." He clenches his blades and looks at the enemy before. "It is my job, to defend this ship and it's crew." He crouches down and crosses his blades "And to Punish those who have defected." He looked at maxi, "Falling Trees." He slashes outward as he tries to make a path for Maxi. 

Dante looks down at his foot hand. "Tch..." He dashes forward at No face. "How bout, You give me back..." he cocks back his arm, "My hand and foot in the right spot!" as his foot nears the mans eye holes he unleashes a massive cloud of ground red pepper.


----------



## Pyro (Aug 20, 2010)

*Moab and the CFP*


Moab woke to a whole lot of commotion going on on the top deck. Throwing off his blankets, he proceeded to half stumble his way up to where all the noise was coming from still being half asleep.

"Oi. What's everyone doing up. And being loud. Assholes." Moab said to everyone as they all turned to look at him. 

*"I... AM... NOT... A... MORNING... PERSON!!!!!"* Moab yelled as he charged the invaders of the boat brandishing a pair of scalpels. His first target was the man that was holding Derrick. Moab charged at the man throwing two of the scalpels he held in his hands. As he did so he reached into his pocket and grabbed two more. The large man jumped back to avoid the incoming projectiles, but as soon as he recovered, Moab was on top of him slashing away with deadly precision. Each strike aimed for a vital organ. The kidnapper was able to escape the assault but only his technologically advanced friend tackled the pirate doctor sending him tumbling end over end. 

*"GODDAMNITYOUSONOFABITCHIWASJUSTTRYINGTOSLEEP!!!"* Moab yelled even though no one was really able to hear what he was saying. All of a sudden Moab leaped into the air with a crazed look on his face landing right into the middle of the invaders. All the rest of the crimson fist pirates could see is a very large dust cloud as one by one each of the invaders jumped into the fray trying to take control of the situation.

As the dust cleared, the Crimson Fist Pirates could see Moab, once again snoring peacefully, this time apparently unconscious after trying to face the whole group of enemies alone.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 20, 2010)

*Aboard the Crimson Sea Dwellers*

The attacking pirate crew looked down at the doctor, "So this is the good doctor I was paired up against," a new man with white pale skin, long black hair, a top hat and a black zipped up coat.

"Yea Saiko...I didn't find him much of a threat," she says looking down at him, "Though he can be unpredictable at times...I assumed you would be the safest bet."

"Hm, seems I won't get to have any fun today. You guys are such savages," he says with a slight smirk, adjusting his hat slightly.

Dante vs No Face

"But you're so much more interesting this way Mr. Demon!" he shouts , slamming his hand from the cloud of spice and around Dante's face. He slams him down into the floor of the hall and fuses the back of his head with the ground.

He then steps on his arms and through his feet fuses them down into the hall as well, his legs right after, "You see Demon Chef, Miss Cortez was kind enough to match me up with you, as well," he stabs his finger into his eye hole, "I have no eyes for you to hurt with your spices," he taps where his nose once was, "No nose for it to work on," he then sticks his tounge out, "An notats dub," he says, meaning no taste buds.

"I'm afraid you're out matched," he lifts his leg and then slams it into Dante's gut, breaking through the floor and sending him crashing down into the lower floor of the ship, however freeing him of his fusion to the floor as he does so, "Enjoy that little gift I gave you," he says referring to his rearranged body, "And this as well," he says with a grin as Jonas drops a disk shaped grenade down on top of him. As it explodes fire rushes from the hole, just narrowly missing No Face.

Hachi vs Ryoku 

"Where do you think you're going!" Ryoku shouts, cutting off the swordsman in his path for Maxi. As they clash blades he eyes him with his single eye, "So this is a 75 Million bounty...Looks like it really is all just for show."

The two break apart for a moment and then get back into a clash, each swordsman wielding two blades, "As our captain says you are just fools rushing around, destroying islands and towns as you like...We have true strength, and it takes more than a bounty to show that," he says pushing forward, his eye glowing in blue energy.

He pushes Hachi back and then hops back for a moment to gain some distance, "Deadly Downpour," he quickly crosses his blades and dashes forward.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 20, 2010)

Marvin smiles when Lance appears. He Nods to the man, not wanting to waste any air before the Battle. He is Completely focused on what is ahead though; the Rumboar Factory. The gigantic metal facilitation is pumping Smoke into the sky and the clash of metal can be heard as they near. The Huge factory doors resemble Gates and Marvin chuckles. “Time to make our entrance…”

The Creeds nod and Marvin Shifts into bull form. His eyes, red and fierce are wide like a Beast’s. “Let there be war!” He Rushes forward to the gates, slamming into them. “Push! Push!” The Creeds shout, Risa and Yuu helping where they can, while Lance moves ahead of them. A Moment later, the gates open and Lance chuckles, “Easier that way,”

Marvin turns back into his human form and shakes his head, “We never take the easy way out! That is our Creed!” Marvin shouts. Risa just shakes her head and smiles, while Yuu facepalms. “Let’s go!” Marvin shouts, punching forward and the Creeds rush into the factory…


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2010)

*Madoka*

"I do not take well to sneak attacks."

Those were the last words Aaron Harden, fodder pirate of Oldbeard's pirate crew, ever heard.

A small diamond ring shot through the air like a bullet and went straight through his head, splattering his brains and a good amount of blood over the wall behind him.

*Bang! Bang!*

She then proceeded to put two bullets into the chest of his friend, James James, who happened to be standing beside him at the time. James collapsed to the ground, and Madoka carefully stepped over his body before reloading her pistol.

The diamond ring hovered in the air above her palm, and she wiped a bit of blood away before walking into the hallway.

"There's the bitch!" A fodder shouted, raising his sword and preparing to attack. Madoka sighed and made a sharp, upward motion with her free hand. The wooden planks beneath the man's feet burst into splinters and shot upwards, burying themselves in the man's face. He fell to the ground, screaming in agony.

Madoka didn't bother to waste a bullet. He'd be dead in a few minutes anyway.

She walked up the steps to the main deck, shooting two fodder in the back and sending her ring through the neck of another. Carnage was...well, Madoka figured he was aptly named. Bodies of dead pirates littered the are around him, and the man showed no sign of slowing down.

One pirate charged her, sword drawn, before her ring came from behind and burst through his right eye socket. The man fell to the ground, tripping one of his comrades, and Madoka shot the man in the head as he struggled to stand. Another pirate shot at her from somewhere vaguely to her right, and so Madoka simply used her devil fruit abilities to rip the planks up from the floor and form a makeshift shield. She could always fix it later.

"There are too many!" She called out to carnage as she approached her monstrous crew mate. "I suggest a hasty retreat! Meet up with the others!"


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 21, 2010)

Chaos said:


> *Diamond Gust, Loguetown*
> 
> "Nice to meet you, Himura" Diamond looked at the woman mockingly. "Or should I call you Captain Hollands" She issued a short laugh. "I am really interested in why you want to leave your without doubt cosy life for something like pirating, but I'm guessing that's more a tale for the open seas. For now I would be content to know if you already have a ship" Her eyes sparkled in joy. "I've _acquired_ ships before, if you know what I mean, so if we still need one..." She let it hang at that as Himura... Captain Hollands, she thought, and almost burst into laughing again. Then she heard her saying she wanted to be pirate king/queen, whatever.
> 
> "So I'm not the only dreamer on our crew" Diamond said, perfectly delighted. "And I also think it's time for a Pirate Queen by now. It sounds strange because we've never had one before, that's all. You'd better make it" Another thought suddenly entered her mind. "Hey Himura... Are we the whole crew at the moment or do you have other people already?"



Acquiring ships? She started to like this girl more and more. Himura smiled, and played around with the straw on her drink. She waved away a passing waitress, and sighed before speaking. 

"Well, I do have a ship. Won it off some drunk wannabe pirate in a game. Not the best there is, but it'll do for now. We can worry about stealing other ships when we get to the Grand Line."

She let the last part wiggle through her mind. As far as she was concerned, there was no such thing to her as a full crew. The more the merrier. And if she ever needed cannon fodder, they were always right there.

"Well, it's just me and you right now. We can find more around here if you want, or we can just wait for them to come to us. Doesn't matter to me."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 21, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Aboard the Crimson Sea Dwellers*
> Hachi vs Ryoku
> 
> "Where do you think you're going!" Ryoku shouts, cutting off the swordsman in his path for Maxi. As they clash blades he eyes him with his single eye, "So this is a 75 Million bounty...Looks like it really is all just for show."
> ...



"You're destroying the ship." Hachi swings down both his blades and catches the swordsman, locking their blades together. "I don't like people destroying things i value." He chews on something in his mouth and spits into Ryoku's eyes. "Dogs bane." Hachi spits the rest of plant onto the ground and wipes his mouth. "I've trained for over eleven years to gain an immunity to that plant."

He then pulls the blades back. "Summers Breeze! double!" With a quick spin he launches one of the summer's breeze then follows with a second one, hoping to catch his opponent off guard with the hallucinogen running through his system.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 21, 2010)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
*"...Excellent job Lt. Arkins. You and your squad performed up to the standards that I expected."*

Arkins nodded at the image of Clemens as she spoke to him. It had been a week since Task Force Absolute Justice had departed Treebeard Island. The flame haired lady Marine's image was extremely vivid from within the large circular mirror hovering over his desk. So much so that he felt he could just reach through the mirror and touch her. She sat at her grand desk within her office at Marineford, many miles away.  "Thank you Vice Admiral. Queen Sif assured me that she would be renewing her kingdom's age old pact with the World Government, which her late father tried to break. She has even assented to having a Marine outpost stationed on her island to deal with any future revolutionary threats," Arkins responded in his usual business like tone.

Clemens raised a curious eyebrow and smiled slyly at him, *"Nice touch, eliminating her father like that and pinning it on the revolutionaries. All the newspapers are positively abuzz with excitement, reporting the death of the great King Sigurd at the hands of Shiva's nefarious subordinates!"* she said with an amused laugh.  

"I am merely a humble servant of justice..." Arkins replied, telling her what she wanted to hear. He however had no delusions about the "Justice" of his actions, or pretended to hold any moral high ground. He and his squad did what they had to do, to ensure order and peace for all.

*"What of Spade? Have you broken him yet?"* Clemens asked. 

Arkins shook his head, suddenly becoming dour. As he always did when he had bad news to report. Zagrov had captured Spade the Revolutionary Commander alive, or close to it at least. "His will is strong. We couldn't break him, without killing him. Even V's handbook of tricks did me no good." 

Clemens shrugged through the mirror. *"No surprise there, but Shiva will have her day soon enough. I will send for a ship to transfer Spade to Impel Down. Meanwhile I have a new mission for you..." * Clemens shifted slightly as she reached within her desk drawer and pulled out a thick case file.

Arkins tensely gripped the armrests of his chair. He had been chomping at the bit to get another mission as soon as possible. Another chance to show what he was capable of. *"Here!"* Clemens exclaimed, as she tossed the file through the mirror on her end. Her eyes glowed like jade fire and the mirror in front of Arkins glowed with a bright white light. Several seconds passed, and Arkins waited eagerly. He knew that at this distance there would be a lag in the transportation shift. Two more seconds passed, and the surface of the mirror rippled like liquid. The case file flew through the mirror with great speed. Arkins casually caught it with one hand and laid the file on his desk. "What is it this time?" he asked, while opening the bindings. 

*"Have you ever heard of the Phoenix Pirates?" *


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 21, 2010)

*"Destruction of public property? injured civilians? DO YOU LIKE GIVING ME A HEADACHE!?"*

This is the usual day for Cliff Maverick, a Lieutenant in the Naval organization known as the marines, a military dedicated to preserving justice and? well that was it. Cliff chews on his toothpick as he listens to the usual lecture from his supervisors. The words go through one Ear and out the other.

Cliff starts to stare off into a space. He would rather be at the spa, hot and steamy. Relaxing, he could rest his injuries. However, he immediately thought of all the innocent lives that could be harmed if he wasn?t on duty and was on duty. ?Justice doesn?t take a vacation?? He mutters, taking the toothpick out of his mouth.

?ARE YOU EVEN LISTENING TO ME!??

Cliff looks up at his superior, the man with the thick mustache and beady eyes. He Doesn?t want to say it, but the mustache makes him look like a complete p*d*p****. Cliff chuckles at the thought, but is startled by the slamming of a fist on the desk. ?THIS IS SERIOUS!? 

Cliff responds with a simple shrug and says, ?Of course it is?? 

?What was the last thing I said?? Mustache asks. Cliff tries to remember, but he had either forgotten or simply ignored him. ?Uh? This is serious?? He asks, hoping to get off easy. The mustache man facepalms and then says, ?You?re an idiot? This is important so listen up!?

Cliff nods and perks his head up, chewing on another toothpick. ?The surviving marines of squad Mighty Moon will be transferred to your ship to be placed under your care? Kaito Kougi, Yalvier?? He goes on, listening a few other names, but the commander of the squad is not amongst them. ?The commander is still MIA. We believe he was killed during their last mission, though.? 

Cliff raises an eyebrow, he remembers hearing about this. Some marines had apparently died getting hostages out of a hotel. He doesn?t know why they?re being assigned to him of all people, though. Mustache offers him a file, but Cliff shakes his head. ?Best that I meet these guys then??  Before he leaves, he turns to Mustache.

?I need to see if they?re fit for the BANE OF PIRATES, MARINE SQUAD BAD COMPANY!!!?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 22, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "You're destroying the ship." Hachi swings down both his blades and catches the swordsman, locking their blades together. "I don't like people destroying things i value." He chews on something in his mouth and spits into Ryoku's eyes. "Dogs bane." Hachi spits the rest of plant onto the ground and wipes his mouth. "I've trained for over eleven years to gain an immunity to that plant."
> 
> He then pulls the blades back. "Summers Breeze! double!" With a quick spin he launches one of the summer's breeze then follows with a second one, hoping to catch his opponent off guard with the hallucinogen running through his system.



Ryoku grits his teeth as the plant rushes through his body. He then looks up at the two blasts coming towards him, "You..." in an instant he draws all six of his blades between his fingers.

"YOU ARE PATHETIC!" he dashes forward and begins slashing wildly, taking down the blast bit by bit before they are both no more, "You...You're willing to give up your pride as a swordsman...Using pathetic plants instead of relying on you're blades...The extensions of your soul..."

He glares at Hachi with a deadly stare through his one eye, "ALL FOR THIS SHITTY SHIP! AND THIS WEAKLING CREW!" he shakes his head, "Luckily you're cheap little tricks will do nothing...I've been given a detailed description of your various little flowers and we had our doctor whip me up various antidotes..." he pulls out one of the various needles strapped to him and stabs it into his neck, unphased by it's needle piercing his skin.

"Seems those eleven years went to waste...Maybe you should've spent them honing you're skills better..." he says as blue energy wraps around his body. He spreads his arms and the energy rushes from his chest to his six blades.

"Now perish..." he crosses his arms and sends out a massive dragon shaped blast that tears through the area of the ship that they stand in and smacks into Hachi, along with the rest of the Crimson Fist Pirates that stand behind him.

Ryoku doesn't even bother to look at his handy work, "What a waste of time..." he looks over towards Derrick, "You and your crew weren't worth our time..." as he heads out of the ships the others follow behind him, "Ryokuuuu you might want me to remove that little plant inside of you, my antidote might not quite cover all of the effects," No Face says walking up to him, "Yea...Whatever..." he says as they hop back onto their small boat, built for speed. 

Gou drops Derrick down on board and the others soon join. Ryoku eyes the half naked Derrick, wearing nothing but a pair of jeans and his sun glasses. He certainly doesn't have the look of someone that just had his crew killed and was now getting kidnapped, "What the hell's with you..."

Though he says nothing...as his mouth is covered, "Well! Speak up!" he says kicking him in the gut, "Ryokuuu, he can't talk...Now let me get to the treatment," he says cracking his nuckles, "Fine...whatever..." he says as they sail off.


----------



## JustDoIt (Aug 22, 2010)

*On Rumboar Island*

Arny lifts a rose from the ground. It seems beautiful but somehow it starts losing its red color. In an instant it turns black and becomes dust in Arny's hand.
"Do not be afraid of what you will see next. Just do your job. You will not believe what is going to happen next but just be prepared for anything marines.  No word should go outside of this place"
Black smoke comes out of his body and goes high up tot he sky.

Black smoke, dust and ash form a strange and huge cloud over the island. The sky turns dark and the sun light cannot even pass. Everyone on the island can surely see that change. The marines drop jaws and tremble in fear.
"Release the Slaves! Now" Arny yells for first time and his voice has a darker tone and seems loud and scary.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 22, 2010)

*Aboard Devils Pride*​
*The Shovel leg pirates.
*
 Fodder pirates charged down under the deck to counter the two crew mates aboard. Pirates were being defeated at every glance by these devil fruit users. Darren of the Spark and Shin-mai began their descent into the lower decks. As the swords caught a glimpse of the pair, watching the huge curved blade from Carnage charge towards a fodder pirate who showed fear planted on his feet, his hand wrapped around his sword. Less than a second later he stood in front of the pirate deflecting huge blade with a flash of his sword. With one hand on the trim of his hat he gazed over the pair with a cool gaze.
*?We?ll be taking you in, the Captains wants Raivas? nakama alive.? *Shin-mai slowly wandered up, eying Carnage darkly. On the other side of them Summer Jaggerjack and Pug came down the stairs with another collection of pirates.
*?Looks like you found them, honey.?* Summer teased to Darren, with a flirtatious wink.

  Before anyone could make another move, the roof was suddenly pulled apart and opened up from the deck. There was a loud laugh which echoed throughout the lower quarters, the Captain of the Shovel leg Pirates, Oldbeard, overwhelmed with amusement at the struggle. He gazed down at them from above with a large grin as he dusted the wooden remains from his hands.
*?Argh, perfect. Snag ?em both me?harties! GAWAHAHAHA! ARGH!?*


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 22, 2010)

*Rumboar Island… 
The Battle Begins!*

As the Creed Pirates charge the Factory, the alarms immediately start to go Off. Red lights pop out lighting the factory. A shrill cry can be heard as footsteps pound towards the creed pirates. This is Security. There are many of them, several with rifles. Standing in front of them is a tall blue-haired woman with her arms crossed. _“Hmph~ There are only four of them. Terra sees that  The fifth one isn’t here…”_ Two men come out from behind her; one is holding a rifle and has orange glasses on. The other is the man from earlier, the one who injured Lance. 

The tall man with the orange glasses says, _“Ooh~ Let’s take care of this quickly, so we can get to our date Terra-chan~”_ He Sings, raising his rifle and aiming it at the group. “_Silence you fool…” _Jack mutters. Terra slams her foot into the ground. _“Shut up, both of you! Kaion will not pleased if we don’t handle these pirates quickly! And if he’s not pleased, Terra is not pleased, which means Terra will beat the shit out of both of you two! Got it!” _She shouts angrily, her fist gathering blue energy around it.

The rifleman gulps and says, _“Yes, sir.” _ _*“WHAAAAAT~” “YES, MA’AM!” *_He says quickly, correcting himself. Jack says nothing, but his blank eyes are focused on the astral form of Lance. _“You.”_ He raises a finger. _“I shot you earlier.”_ 

Terra shrugs her shoulders_.“Cam and Jack, Terra is leaving this to you two! I’m going to go find the fifth member of this crew, before they can leave the island!” _Cam, the rifleman, nods. _“Go now, boss lady, I’ll cover you.” _Terra nods and Cam shoots a bullet into the air with his rifle. Smoke suddenly fills the air and it is dark and thick now. 

_ “Bye, bye.”_ Cam Says hidden in the veil of the smoke. The Creed Pirates start to cough and Marvin feels his body being weighed down by the smoke. “Uh…” He feels a hand wrap around him, though. “Remember what we came here to accomplish…” He Nods and feels himself being pulled out of the darkness. “What about Yuu and Lance…” He says. He Hears Lance say, “We can handle this!” 

Marvin does nothing, but a smile forms on his face. The battle had begun…


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 22, 2010)

Kumori shakes his head as he walks through the Forest. Right now the others were probably hunting down the animals, slaughtering them. It sickened him a bit. He hated to admit it, but he refused to kill animals. They were one of the few pure things in the world. So simple-minded, they concerned themselves with only eating. He also liked them because they were Strong. They learned how to defend themselves and gather food, unlike humans who need the guidance of a person. 

He also couldn?t help himself to hunting when faced with such a beautiful environment. That was the Irony of it right there. No matter how many forests that were burnt down, they would always grow back. ?Strong, indeed?? He says with a chuckle. He stops walking for a second, to embrace the forest. He breathes it all in and for the slightest second, he can hear everything from the beat of the forest to the flow of the river. He tries to capture the moment, but it is lost. He blinks and then sighs, ?Guess I?d better go grab some fruit then? Knowing the barbarians I?ve joined, they probably won?t have any.?


----------



## Eternity (Aug 23, 2010)

*Opening Post - Doragon and Ai*

It is late in the afternoon, most of the innhabitants of Windmill Village are either sleeping or getting ready for it. The streets are almost empty, just a drunkard or two still strolling down the walkway.

Down at the bay, two figures are hauling crates into a small boat, wispering as the last crate is firmly placed down on "deck".

"Are you sure this is the best time D?" one of the shapes wispers with a frightened tone. It was a girls voice. "Yes, all the marines are still back at the main city, and as you can see, the dock is deserted for now." the other figure said, this time a darker, more manly voice. They stopped talking and the taller figure got into the boat with the girl. 

"This is it Ai, this is it" he said, slowly starting to untie the rope keeping the boat to the wooden structure. The sail opened, slowly pushing them further and further out to sea.

Doragon looked at Ai, she looked back. "No turing back.." she uttered, looking back at the bay.


----------



## JustDoIt (Aug 23, 2010)

*RUMBOAR ISLAND*

"_AAA told ya that he ate the devil fruit of the black flames...the fearsome devil fruit of hell itself....LOOOOK BLACK FLAMES!!!_" a marine from the squad shouts as they all spread around for the slaves.

Wtih no sun and burning ash falling from the sky the whole island seems darker like the judgement of hell fell upon them. Arny's fists became completely black with some flames like burning charcoal. 

"STOP RIGHT THERE! Pirates invaded the island already. We have order to stop anyone on this island even marines if not from our squad. Stop right there and will check you right now!" a group of ten marines stand in line with rifles on Arny.

"You dare to aim me rats. A marine hero like me....?" Arny trembles his jaws and hangs his both hands in front. Two pillars of black dust come out. With force it forms a bigger single, it seems like black ash forming a fist or something. The marines fire in front but the the bullets just vanish in contact with the black wall. With great force it strikes them and they pass through it. A whole wave of that black dust overs them and their bodies just dissolve....


----------



## Eternity (Aug 23, 2010)

*Doragon and Ai*

With wind in their sail, they slowly headed towards the opening to the grand line. It was many weeks ahead of them, and thats if the weather was optimal. Something it was at the moment.

With nothing to do, Doragon started to morph an empty bottle into different objects. As it was glass, he made it into all kinds of small decorative sculptures. Ai also used her free time to train her devilfruit powers, but she had to steer the boat and cook the food as well.

"We need a crew." Doragon suddenly exclaimed, making Ai jump in surprise. "And not just any crew, we need the best!". Ai shaked her head and looked at him with a grin. "Stop being so dramatic, you are out at the open sea with me, there is no need to overdo it" She said teasingly,  smiling as he looked back at her. "You know me too well." he said a little embarrased, stroking the back of his neck.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 23, 2010)

*
Severan Lovette ~ The God send to Women
Phoenix Pirates*

*Severan vs. Tryndamere Part Two*

  Roars sounded again and again as wooden and dust clouds exploded all over the place. People had retreated back into their homes from the carnage that they were witnessing on the outside as the gorgeous Severan led the beast Tryndamere further away from the other battles taking place. Though he could still easily see what was going on with them, and they to him. He did not want to be out of sight incase something went wrong. The long haired pirate laughed his mirthful laugh while twiddling a rose between his fingers.
*“My, My, truly a dangerous swing. If I was hit by that I would be dead for sure.”* The berserker snarled loudly and charged again, the huge axe thrust forward to collide with the musical pirate. Severan once again skimmed a dodge and dashingly pose upon his landing. Though he was making light of the situation, those attacks were hard and fast, and he’d need to think of a way to quell this fight quickly. Tryndamere may have been slower than him, but he could last longer, and the longer this fight went on the chances of Severan losing increased.
*“Then stop dodgin’ and die already!”* The large man called out with a massive growl, pumping more blood about his body to increase his rage. The mocking musician held the rose under his eye once again stood in a dramatic pose.
*“I will have to decline, death by being crushed by you is no where near beautiful enough.” *

  The house where Severan had been staying as not far off, the young Mary peering out at the sound of violence, opening the door to step outside. Her eyes widened at the sight of that annoying charmer fighting with one of those whom served Singer. She cursed under her breath, as much as he annoyed her he had been a good man and addition to the house hold. She did not want to see him get skewered, considering she did not believe a word of his tales as a Captain. Gathering up her own courage, Mary pressed her hand into the door frame and called out with a deep brow.
_“You fool, just run away!” _Severan flashed his eyes towards her for a brief moment; however that call also attracted the attention of the beast with the axe. Upon assuming something, a large grin spread on his lips.
*“Ya gave it away!”* With a sudden burst she charged towards the girl with his axe held high. The girls’ eyes widened at the sight as she raised her hands to defend herself. Severan twirled over his wrists and quickly commanded.
*“Vignoble Langer!”* Vines suddenly spawned from the ground as Tryn, wrapping themselves around his body and arms and pinning him in the place. He snarled angrily and fought against the powerful restraints, swearing and cursing. Mary blinked at the sight, still somewhat shaken. Severan stepped over next to her and helped her to her feet, wearing the same cocky expression he usually wore.
*“Such devotion, you came to your lovers aid~”* He said teasingly. A large spoon clonked him over the head, his eyes spinning in love hearts.
_“Shut up, damn fool… but… thank you.”_ The last part being said softly.

  Just then the vines were finally pulled apart, Tryn roared out angrily with his eyes glaring down to Severan, his breath heavy and axe tight in his grip.
*“You’re dead, you bastard.”* He snarled. The long haired pirate turned to Tryn, his own expression rather darker. He tossed the rose aside and raised both hands in front of him in an inter-crossing way as he replied.
*“Attacking a lady. Sorry but, I will not be forgiving that. This will be your last fight.”
*


----------



## Eternity (Aug 24, 2010)

*Doragon and Ai*

As time went by, Ai noticed that the sea was starting to behave less agreeable. With such a little boat, and both of them with devilfruit powers, they had to get to shore quickly.

"The closest is Shells Town, lets rest there" Doragon said, still playing with the piece of glass, that he constantly changed into a different form. Ai sighed and changed course for Shells Town.

"Did you get some money from your family?" she asked, looking at the man. She smiled as she looked at him. "Yeah, a bit, might keep us going for a few weeks. After that, we have to loot or something." he replied, with his eyes still focused on the glass, witch now had the form of Ai. Seeing this, she blushed and turned her head away. "Yeah, I guess.." she mumbled back at him.

With land in sight and the sea still in the uprising, they readied the supplies they were going to take with them, as well as getting the boat ready for anchor.
To make good use of everything, Doragon made the rope into hemp "pillows" that they could sit on. Now that they neared the land, he quickly, and out of sight from onlookers, made the hemp into a rope again, and fastened it on the boat. 

At the docks, Doragon jumped up first and used his devilfruit to lock the rope really close onto the dock-pillars and helped Ai to lift the supplies up.

"Hey, maybe we will be lucky and get a crewmember or two here." he joked, walking with Ai up towards the town.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 24, 2010)

Grand  Szall Kingdom-

  Rodam stood atop the wall, overlooking the sea. Far in the distance he could see the Devil?s Luck Pirates ship. It was merely a spec, a small blotch on the blue surface, but it was them. ?I?ve been searching for the Hoax pirates, but this will be good enough.? He crossed his arms and let out a sigh. Two days at best and they will be within cannon range? Two more days of this? ?I can?t stand this king.? He thinks to himself. ?He has no respect for human lives?? He thinks back to the trash he and his men had to climb through to get here. 

?Why does the government allow these men to be in charge?? He turned his back and met with an armored swordsman. ?His name is Roy, here?s his bio.? He hands the man a folder. ?Do you think you can take him Hakumen?? The armored man nods. ?I believe I will be able to defeat this man for you Lt.? Rodam nods. ?Good, good?? He let out a sigh. ?Are you having second thoughts about teaming up with that man?? Hakumen asked. ?If I said no, I would be lying. Something about him leaves me uneasy.? Hakumen nods. ?In the presence of sin, I too feel uneasy.?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 25, 2010)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/Gorilla Island...*
Lt. Samuel Arkins stood amidst the ruins of the great warrior mansion of Fuckup Town. The entire town had been razed to the ground in the ensuing bloodshed of a vicious civil war, all of it caused by a minor yet very troublesome crew of Pirates...the Phoenix Pirates. Arkins shook his head with disgust as he stared at the carnage. This was exactly what he was sworn to prevent, and yet to think that a little girl spearheaded all this, simply made it all the more unbelievable. 

"Lt. Arkins we've found him!" exclaimed a voice. 

Arkins turned around to see two of his loyal subordinates striding towards him, roughly pushing along a local boy in chains. He wore a tattered cloak that was smeared with blood. "The fucker put up a fight he did!" one of the Marines grumbled, before throwing the boy face first onto the charred ground. Arkins could see the nervousness in his eyes, even though the boy struggled to hide it. He crouched in front of him and presented a benign face, with no intimidation whatsoever. The local boy looked back at Arkins uncertainly. 

"What is your name?"  Arkins asked him. 

The boy hesitated for several moments as if not sure how to respond. "Dean..." he suddenly mumbled. 

"Dean," Arkins replied, repeating his name slowly. "That's a nice name." Arkins reached within the fold of his vest and produced , sisters to be more precise. But to him they were two little devils in dresses. "Well *Dean*, have you ever met these two young ladies?" Arkins asked the boy. 

A quick flash of recognition stirred within the boy's eyes, but was gone a second later. Arkins quickly felt a sense of fulfillment as he already got his answer, however the boy seemed to have some fight still left in him. 

"No..." Dean said in a low voice. 

A thin smirk appeared on Arkins face. He liked where this was headed. "Are you sure? Because they recently caused a lot of trouble on this island. In fact two other eyewitnesses reported seeing you with them..." 

"I...I've never seen them before!" Dean stammered. 

Arkins slowly nodded as he removed two form fitting black leather gloves from his belt and put them on. "Bless your little heart Dean, sticking up for your friends like that. It's a rare trait in this day and age," Arkins told him with a smile, before casually nodding towards his two subordinates. They both nodded in return and forcibly pushed Dean's head down and pinned him to the ground. 

"HEY! WHAT ARE YOU DOING!!?!?" Dean yelled frantically, trying to free himself, but it was no use.  

"Dean I've been ordered to bring these two girls in, dead or alive...preferably dead, and mark my words I will make it so," Arkins said as he grabbed Dean's right hand. "See they may look like sweet and innocent girls on the outside, but on the inside they're rotten. Rotten to the core like a cancer, and as with any cancer it must be cut out with extreme prejudice!" Arkins exclaimed, his voice fueled by the flames of Justice. He knelt down and whispered into Dean's ear. This was the good part. "Let me see if I can jog that memory of yours,"  Arkins said, before proceeding to break each of Dean's right hand fingers one by one. 

Dean screamed in mind numbing pain with every bone crunching snap that pierced the air. When Arkins was done he quickly started on the left hand. After that he'd slowly work his way around from there.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 25, 2010)

*Crimson Fist Pirates*

They all slowly rise from their downed states, Ryoku's last attack had blown away Hachi along with anyone behind him. Moab had already been dealt with the majority of the attackers, Fuka's arms were completely taken apart and the pieces filled the hall, Vanessa had just arrived after being blasted away by Samantha, and Vince stumbled out of his room, "What the hell is going on...?"

"We were ambushed by a group of cowards and our Captain was kidnapped," Vanessa points out, "Well besides the obvious...What was with blondie?"

"She's a traitor," Hachi says getting to his feet and heading above deck, "And she'll be hunted down and delt with..." Vince and Vanessa follow him up while the others pull themselves together. Jasmine and Joshua help Fuka get all of his pieces while Dante crawls out of the hole that he was knocked into, hand and foot still wrongly arranged.

Vince looks off into the distance and spots the ship just making it's leave, "That's gota' be them, I can still catch them from here," he says transforming his arms into wings, "And do what, get yourself killed."

Vince rolls his eyes and detransforms his arms, "So what's the plan, we're just going to let them take our dumbass Captain because we got our asses beat?" he says lighting a cigarette.

"No, we're going to follow them, can you tell where they're going?" Vince checks the navigation system in his transformed arm, "The only thing in that direction for miles is a Marine Base..."

"Then that's where we're going," he says, unfaltering, "Sounds good to me," he says before taking a drag, "We may even get the element of suprise on our side this time."

"Not likely," Moab says stumbling up onto the deck, "If that bitch told them anything about us then they know we're too crazy and stubborn to not track em' down," he says with a grin.

The others soon join them and give a swift nod, "Jasmine, take the helm. Moab, tend to their wounds," Fuka sighs, "Dis is gona' be a bitch to put back togetha..." he heads back towards his room, "And den I gota' make all these repairs..." he says looking around at the damage as he walks along, "Dough dis might be da perfect time to test out mah baby..." he says with a large grin before heading off.

*Derrick and the Red Tempest Pirates*

The ship shortly arrives at a large Marine Base. It is a long spiralling white building, the Marine Flag waving at the very top. After docking their small speed built boat they lead Derrick through the building on their way to the top.

He notices something as he heads up, countless unconscious marines, many even dead, filling the floor. After reaching the top floor they spot a well dressed man in a black suit, white dress shirt, red tie and a black dress hat. He is sitting at a small round table sipping tea, "Ah very good, you brought my guest as planned."

He takes a sip and then places the cup down, "Please, placed him down in the chair and untie his mouth. We won't have much conversation this way," Gou places Derrick in the chair and then removes his mouth cover.

"Seems I'm underdressed for our little tea party here..." the half naked Captain says eyeing the other man, "Now now Mr. Crimson Fist, you're dressed just fine for a man in your position."

"Ok jackass, I'm done playing games, who are you and what do you want..." the man grins, "I am Issac Redstone, Captain of the Red Tempest Pirates. I believe you've already met my crew," he says motioning to the group behind him, "One in particular..." he says focusing in on Maxi.

"Yea...She used to be my sex slave," he says with a grin. Maxi walks over and slaps him across the face, "Still pisses you off huh baby." 

"Well she hasn't had to go through such extremes ever before but whatever my dear must do," he says motioning in before giving her a passionate kiss, "Well, that just makes the party awkward," he says glaring at him. 

"Indeed. Though all of that aside, you seem quite at ease for a captive," he says observing the captain, "Well that's because my crew's on their way to kick your crews ass. And then they're gona' free me so I can do the same to you, Mr. Red Tempest..."

"Yes that's not much of a suprise...Infact, we're expecting it. And we've got quite the welcome party ready for them," he says with a devilish smirk.

As the two pirate captains discuss a broadcast goes out to all of the surrounding marine ships, "Attention all Marines Commanders! Marine Base Norfolk has been taken over by pirates! Immediate assistance is requested!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 25, 2010)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/With Bonnie...*
The young lady Marine sat huddled in a corner of her dimly lit cabin with her arms clasped around her knees, wearing nothing more then an over sized t-shirt with a teddy bear face on the front. She stared at the mess all around her, clothes and personal effects strewn across the floor, the torn out mattress on her bunk, a broken chair in the corner, and of course the bloodstains and gaping holes in the wall from where she had tried to break through with her fists. Her knuckles were still raw from the effort. 

How many days had it been since she agreed to quit cold turkey and have herself locked in her own room? Bonnie asked herself inwardly. A week? Two weeks? She had lost track after the first mind numbingly excruciating day. No alcohol for the entire time, just water and crappy MRE's...and her own misery of course, which as they say certainly loves company. The shakes and cold sweats were gone though, that was the most important part. The nightmares and delusions had taken longer to fade though, but they to seemed to have settled, at least for the moment. 

Suddenly the thick boltlocks of her door began to unwind from the other side. Bonnie craned her head up and looked curiously at the door. It couldn't be meal time already, Bonnie thought. The door swung open and two burly Marine Guards in black body armor stepped through. She had tried to rip out the throat of one of the guards on the second day, so the body armor was standard issue now. They both stared at Bonnie through their visored helmets, and she stared back at them with a bewildered expression. 

"Social call? Or are you just here to stare at my beautiful body?" she remarked sarcastically, gesturing towards her ratty t-shirt and straggly blond hair. 

"It's over, you've done your time," one of the guards responded. 

Bonnie's eyes widened eagerly. "Really?! It's been two weeks already?" 

The guard threw a neatly pressed Marine uniform in front of Bonnie's feet. "Get yourself ready. Arkins wants to see you ASAP!" 

Bonnie quickly bounced to her feet with a smirk and took a deep breath. Things certainly felt different this time, almost like starting a new chapter. "Free at last!" she exclaimed. Even the prospect of having to talk with that fuckface Arkins couldn't dour her mood. 

"Don't fuck it up!" the guard replied gruffly. 

"Only on the first date pal!" Bonnie replied, as she quickly strode towards the showers.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 25, 2010)

*Doragon and Ai*

"So where do we go first?" Ai asked, giving Doragon a big grin. 

Doragon smiled embarrased back at her, but quickly shaked ut off and replied. "Well, we need to wait out the storm, so lets find a place to rest, then we go around the town to pass time..." he paused for a second for a respond. Ai nodded and he kept going. "We also need to train our devilfruits if we want to head to the Grand Line.. and the new world".

 Ai added: "We need to train our bodies too you know, we can't just rely on the fruits.."

"I know.." he said, but his thoughts were elsewhere. "Train or bodies?" was stuck in his mind. He blushed when thinking about it. 

Ai noticed this, and gave him a sensual smile, making him even more blushed.

*
Sachi* 

"HEY; STOP THAT THIEF!!" the shopkeeper screamed, tumbling as he tried to follow the man, but to no avail. "Bite me!" he called back, jumping of a large pile of crates and landing in an allyway. 

He took a bite of the delicous fish he just stole and walked quietly away, knowing he had lost the shopkeeper. 

"Hmm...now I can't move around in the main street either, ill just have to find a...oh a pub. Might as well." he said, turning around and heading towards the old pub. Opening the door, he took a deep breath and sat down.

As he where about to order, he overheard two (young?) famales talking about a ship. "This might be my chance" he thought to himself and turned around, walking towards them. 

"May I sit?" he asked, but sat down before getting an answer. "I overheard you got a ship. May I ask what kind?" He gave the evil grin he knew too well could scare any weakling. However, these girls didn't seem taken aback at it at all.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 25, 2010)

*Roy*

The White Samurai stood in the training area, his shirt and small pieces of armor are removed and he wears nothing but his pants, boots, headband and many bandages, "I haven't had a good battle in ages..." he says eyeing his blade, lying in it's sheath against the side of the wall.

"So I'm probably getting pretty rusty," he walks over to one of the massive crates, filled with supplies, in the area and lifts it up slowly, "This'll do."

He tosses it up in the air and immediately goes into a hand stand. It lands right on top of his feet and he begins to stumble a little but regains his balance slowly, "Ok...Lets get started..." he says beginning to do push ups from his hand stand position, _"It's not a lot of weight, so I'll have to do this for most of the day if I want to get any good training it."_

*Crimson Fist Pirates*

Moab has treated most of the injuries which aren't too bad, and now the crew simply waits in anticipation. Down below Fuka has managed to recreate his mechanical arms but there wasn't enough time to add in the weapons, "Looks like I'ma be useless in dis one..." he says with a sigh."Guess I'll get back to my baby," he says heading off further into the base of the ship.

"We're coming up on the base," Vince informs the others. Jasmine takes a look from the helm at the giant spiral base, "You sure he's there...Because if you're wrong..." Vince lights another cigarette, "Need more proof? Take a look at the docks," he says pointing out the crew's escape ship.

"There're some other ships you might want to take a look at," Dante says pointing towards the other side of the base as a small armada of marine ships head towards the base, "Whoa whoa whoa, I signed up to fight some super strong pirate crew, no one said anything about an army of marines."

"Bring us in," Hachi says and Jasmine follows his direction, "H-ow, what...I...Oh whatever, lets just do this," he says grabbing hold of a few scalpels. 

As they pull into the base they noticed the slaughtered marines all over the area, "We need some people to stay back and protect the ship, but we still need a solid offensive force." 

"I won't be of much use without havin' da ship as a weapon so I'll stay back," Fuka volunteers, "I can take out some ships with some aerial strikes," Vince says joining in as well, "I suppose I can help fend off any of them that reach our ship."

"Alright, that'll be enough, everyone else," he draws his sword, "Lets go."


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 25, 2010)

Himura was silently contemplating who else to join, letting her eyes lazily wander the pub. No one struck her as different or competent; then again, a pub was hardly a place to evaluate people, especially since half the time they were drunk. Her concentration was fixed on the pub, so it took her by surprise when someone decided to help themselves at their table, and ask about her ship.

Her eyes darted towards the intruder, and she tilted her head, smiling. "Oh, are you interested in my ship? Well, you'll have to wait when I show everyone my ship. But I guess if you want to see it now, I can drag your corpse over to it."


----------



## Eternity (Aug 25, 2010)

*Sachi*

"Everyone?" he asked, trying to determin if she was a pirate, a marine or a trader.  Her way of talking made it clear.

"You want to make a crew?" he laughed. "Well nobody here but me  that is fit for that." He studied both her and the other girl. "Then again, I don't really so how two ladies like you can stand up to yourself." he added, quickly withdrawing his machete and holding it only a few inches away from her neck.

"If you can get out of this alive, I might want to join." he grinned,  pushing the machete back and then swinging it back towards the girls neck with great speed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 25, 2010)

*Jax*

_Something is wrong_.

There Jax couldn't hear anything. 

He had separated himself from the group not too long ago, on a flash of instinct. Now he was wishing he hadn't followed his gut.

_Something is very, very wrong._

Out of habit, Jax began looking around. There was no wind of course, they were in the belly of a giant sea king. But still, there should've been noise. 

Laughter. Shouts.

Anything.

Something caught Jax's attention. It wasn't a gleam, it wasn't a sudden movement. It was a sense of sudden _wrongness_, that there was something in that shadow that shouldn't be there.

He threw himself to the side the moment before there was a muffled bang.

The bullet missed him by centimeters, making a thin, but deep hole in the wall behind him.

No gleam, which means the weapon is painted. And the assassin isn't wearing any metal, or if he is, it's also painted. There was no movement, unnatural stillness. The gun was silenced.

Jax was dealing with a pro.

He threw a disc of shimmering white energy towards his attacker, who leapt high and avoided it. Jax still couldn't see him clearly, but he was unnaturally bulky and angled - wearing some kind of armor.

The assassin drew twin pistols in mid air and began firing, but Jax rolled under the attacks and countered with a rapid fire, machine gun like attack of his own. Hundreds of miniscule clumps of force hurtled at his opponent, connecting with his right hand. The assassin's hand should've been crushed, but it was merely imbedded in the wall. With a particularly forceful tug, his arm was free.

The figure pulled another weapon free from it's holster and fired, Jax bringing up a wall of force to shield himself. He leapt off the wall to his right, dodging a stream of bullets, and raked the air in front of him. Five razor sharp 'claws' of energy flew through the air,  but the figure drew a katana from his back and cut the lowest attack in half, dropping nearly horizontally to avoid the res of the claws. But the attack had served it's purpose, and Jax met the assassin with a roundhouse kick that sent him stumbling back.

Jax followed up with a series of punches he had adapted from Gatrom's fighting, forcing the assassin to duck and weave, stepping back as he did so. Jax leaned forward to finish up the combo, but the assassin blocked one punch with his forearm and swept Jax's leg with a quick movement.

_*A few weeks ago, aboard the Dagger...*

"Keep your guard up! And your feet moving! No, not like that!" Gatrom said, grinning, as he landed a solid blow on Jax's shoulder. Jax winced and followed with a quick combo that Gatrom turned aside.

Gatrom laughed, exhilarated with the fight, and launched into a series of blow that set Jax on the defensive. He leaned forward to finish it, but Jax blocked the attack with his forearm and swept Gatrom's leg out from under him. The first mate fell to the ground, still grinning. "I didn't show you that. Where'd you learn it?" He asked, bouncing back up.

"I learned it when I was little," Jax said, shrugging. "It's pretty unique, I don't think a lot of other people know it. My instructor called it Trick-men-ya."

*Right here, right now*_

Jax stumbled. His eyes widened and he lost focus, and the assassin hit him in the gut for his hesitation, sending him tumbling over the edge of the rooftop.

"But..."


_*13 years ago. Organization training facility D-7*

"Alright Jax. Listen up," A man told him, looking at the five year old boy before him. The kid was dressed in white robes, and was running his hands over his newly shaved head. 

"Yes sir," Jax said dutifully, snapping off a sloppy salute and looking up.

"You mastered the basics of the Tiger style yesterday, so we'll be starting something new today. This is the first 'second tier' martial art you'll be learning, and the styles we've been working on before will be stepping stones into this. It's a modified style, unique to The Organization, and it's based off several different styles. You got that?"

"Yes sir."

"Good. get into stance. It's called Trick-men-ya."

*Back in the Present...*_

Jax hit the ground. Hard.

"How..." The assassin landed next to him, his heavy weight making a large dent in the concrete. Now that he was out in the light, Jax could see he was actually armored, head to toe in dark black. He reached down and grabbed Jax by the throat, pinning him up against the wall.

"Hello Jax," Came an unmistakably female voice. "I'm your little sister."

*Prince*

Prince sighed and messed with his baseball cap. Finding no distraction in that, he quickly sifted his attention to making sure there was no blood in the joints of his gauntlet. The dam thing was so hard to clean if it ever managed to dry.

It was futile though, and Jax should know that, because nothing had actually bled on it in weeks. He had been meticulous about taking it off before helping the wounded, though perhaps he should've kept it on. His freakishly pale hand was scaring him.

He couldn't put it off forever though, and he shuddered before walking up to where Arkins was interrogating the poor kid they had found in the city. Arkins was busy 'gathering information in the name of justice' or whatever bullshit he was spouting, and Prince grimaced as he looked on. He knew torture was sometimes nessecary, but this...this was brutality.

_10 years ago,_ He thought to himself. _I would've angsted about this. And then raged about how unfair life was. God, I hate my teenage years._

He knew there would be penalties if he got in Arkins' way though. If the kid broke soon, and Prince was quick enough, he might be able to get the kid patched up after this was all said and done. 

_Just give kid. Arkins will find them no matter what. He's like Garrick that way. He's smelled blood, and he won't stop until he's had it all._

Again, Prince was forced to realize the parallels between Arkins and Prince's two former commanders. And again, Prince forced them to the back of his mind. Garrick was dead, and well...

Clemens was Clemens.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 26, 2010)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/Gorilla Island...*
Arkins remained calm as he methodically broke each of Dean's fingers, snapping them like twigs. He derived no pleasure from this, well maybe a little, but he wasn't a sadist. This was just his job, and it was a job he considered himself good at it. "I'm not a cruel man. I just want to find these two young and impressionable girls and set them straight, show them the error of their ways. You can help me in this cause Dean...*help me help you!*" Arkins declared before continuing again. As he worked his way to the screaming boys left middle finger, suddenly the boy spoke out in a loud voice. 

"THEY WANTED ME TO JOIN THEIR CREW!!!" he screamed in anguish. 

Arkins paused and looked down at him. "Come again?" he asked. Out of the corner of his eye he noticed Prince but ignored him. 

"The girl...the younger one. She asked me to join her crew!" 

"And why didn't you?" 

"I dunno...I wanted to go with them at first, but with the war, I decided to stay behind and help my people!" 

Arkins patted Dean on the head, almost like a parent with a particularly misbehaved child, after punishing them. "Good for you. You made the honorable decision...to turn your back to the path of chaos and madness. Now was that so hard to get out? You would've had at least five working fingers instead of just three,"  Arkins snapped his own totally working fingers and stuck out his right hand. One of his subordinates quickly handed him a tiny den den mushi communicator, while another placed a chair behind Arkins. Arkins laid the snail in front of Dean's face and tapped the creature awake, then sat on the chair with a casual motion. 

"Alright, I want you to tell me everything you know about each of the members of this crew as best as you can recall. Particularly their personalities and the powers that they wielded. Take your time, I'm a very patient man."  

_Ten minutes and several more broken fingers later..._
The boy had tried to resist a bit more, but like a master conductor, Arkins eventually coaxed Dean to play the right tune. He picked up the snail that had recorded all of the boy's recollections of the Phoenix Pirates, and nodded sincerely towards the bloodied and battered Dean. "I'll take your cooperation into consideration. I'm a very fair man," he told him, before five of his subordinates carried off the boy.   

Arkins turned towards a female Marine, "Send him on the next transport to Impel Down. 25 years sounds like a fair sentence but it's up to the Ape I suppose," he said with a business like face. The lady Marine saluted and quickly ran off to make the arrangements. Arkins pretended to notice Prince for the first time and tossed him the snail. 

"Transcribe the boys recollections word for word. We also have the testimonies of a dozen other eyewitnesses to sift through. I want a profile for each crew member on my desk before the day is done," Arkins ordered. 

"Know thy enemy Mr. Prince," he added, while staring at the photo of the two sisters, Rose and Amelia. Clemens had ordered him to kill the older one, but take in the other alive. As for the rest of them she left it up to him. She obviously had some kind of personal grudge in this matter, that much was clear. However he'd make his own decision as to just who deserved to die, once he met them face to face. He was a fair man after all.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 26, 2010)

Underestimation. Somehow, even though it was supposed to be demeaning, she found it somewhat endearing. The smile faded away as the man whipped out some sort of sharp weapon and held it against her neck. It was a weird feeling, being close to death; she almost didn't see it coming. 

However, it was pulled back, and swung at her, with an intent to kill. She narrowed her eyes, and a block of wood shot out from the floor, hardening itself in front of her and blocked the machete mid-swing. The blade embedded itself into the wood, inches from her neck.

The wood receded, and Himura took the blade away from his grasp, holding it in her hands like a delicate child. She ran a finger down the jagged end of the blade, a smile slowly creeping up on her face.

"Let me make one thing clear," she stated. "I don't follow orders from insignificant insects. You want to join my crew, you do it on my terms. Otherwise, I can dig you a nice little grave out back." She shot a murderous glance towards the intruder. "Got it?"


----------



## Eternity (Aug 26, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Underestimation. Somehow, even though it was supposed to be demeaning, she found it somewhat endearing. The smile faded away as the man whipped out some sort of sharp weapon and held it against her neck. It was a weird feeling, being close to death; she almost didn't see it coming.
> 
> However, it was pulled back, and swung at her, with an intent to kill. She narrowed her eyes, and a block of wood shot out from the floor, hardening itself in front of her and blocked the machete mid-swing. The blade embedded itself into the wood, inches from her neck.
> 
> ...



Licking his lip, he smiled that evil smile of his towards her and replied with a simple, yet strangely meaningful "Ok." 
With a small unoticed motion, he snapped the weapon out of her grasp and sheated it, with little to no difficulty. 

He then sat down like nothing happened and smiled at her again. "So when are we going?..Capt'n." he playfully teased her, winking at her. "You seem strong enough..for now." They both knew that he could have finished it at the first move, so he could feel the tension. Yet he seemed strangly relaxed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 26, 2010)

*With the Phoenix Pirate/Amelia vs. Xin…*
Amelia ran her gloved fingers down the special metallic string of the bow attached to her forearm gauntlet. Even through the gloves she could feel the tingling of electricity that was charged within the string. The bow’s name was Storm Breaker, her latest invention, and her trump card. Xin, stared appraisingly at the ornate weapon. “I’ve never seen a bow like that before…” he declared. 

“And you never will again,” Amelia responded. 

“I don’t have superhuman strength or some amazing devil fruit power like the others in my crew,” she continued. “All I have is what’s in here…” Amelia pressed her palm against her heart, “…and here,” Amelia finished by slowly tapping the side of her head. 

Xin smirked at Amelia and took on a fighting stance with his ten foot long war lance. “I like your spirit.” 

“Same here, it’s too bad I have to kick your ass.”  

Xin lunged off the ground and charged at her with tremendous speed. With a blur of her right gloved hand, Amelia drew five silver arrows from the compact quiver strapped around her right thigh. She strung all five arrows at the same time and quickly let them fly at Xin, whistling as they sliced through the air. The spear man continued his forward charge however and spun his spear around at the arrows with whip fast speed. The sound of grinding metal rung out as he smacked the five arrows away, causing them to ricochet in different directions. 

Amelia dashed laterally to her right, somersaulting over a pile of steel girders. As she hung upside down in the air she let fly another hail of arrows then landed in a crouching position atop the girders. Xin charged forward again and smacked away each arrow with a whip fast stab of his spear. With every step he took, Amelia continued to move away, trying to maintain distance with Xin, all the while firing arrow after arrow with machine like precision, aiming at every part of his body. The arrows failed to halt Xin’s progress however, as he slowly but surely reached medium range of Amelia, easily blocking each shot. Amelia shook her head with frustration, this guy was definitely good. Without warning,  Xin spun around like a corkscrew and hurled the spear like a javelin towards Amelia, with superhuman velocity. Amelia snap rolled to her right narrowly avoiding the spear as it impaled a thick iron sheet. As Amelia sprung back to her feet she took aim at her now weaponless foe and let fly an arrow. Xin nimbly swung his right hand around and suddenly the spear flew backwards through the air and back into his grip. He batted away the arrow with a flick of his spear, and then smiled at Amelia. 

“You’re not the only one who can fight at range!” he declared. 

Amelia narrowed her eyes at Xin’s hands, wondering how he made the spear fly back in such a manner. At first she thought it might be some form of telekinesis, in which case she was royally screwed, but then she quickly replayed how he spun his hand around just before the spear flew back into his grip. The motion wasn't really that smooth at all. It had to be something else. She quickly focused her snipers vision at the tips of his right hand fingers, and then the blunt end of the spear. Her eyes widened with surprise, as she saw the almost invisible coils attached from his hand to the end of the spear. 

“Steel tempered wires, almost invisible to the naked eye!” Amelia remarked. 

Xin smiled at Amelia and then bowed his head respectfully, “Keen eye you have there, but I’m not surprised. You have an Eagle’s eyes afterall.” Suddenly Richie’s scream pierced the air from the other side of the scrap yard, followed by the roar of something not at all human. “Richie!” she yelled. 

“You should mind yourself first!” Xin shouted as he whirled his spear around and sent a flying air slash at her. Amelia quickly dived away for cover behind a metal pylon. The air slash flew past the pylon and exploded nearby. As Amelia crouched with her back against the pylon, she stared at her new bow, Storm Breaker. In her mind she could almost hear it begging her to let it loose, and show off it's true power. It was time to break out the heavy ammunition.


----------



## Pyro (Aug 26, 2010)

*Gatrom vs Remy*


Gatrom watched as his fellow crew-mates broke off to each engage their respective enemies. Once everyone had disappeared and begun fighting, there was only one man left and he was the one who had led the group of bodyguards as they walked out of the stronghold behind them. Gatrom cracked his knuckles as a grin came over his face.

"Looks like you drew the short straw buddy. Hate to tell ya this, but you're too early to have a chance at beating..." Gatrom's sentence was cut off as a card flew right by his head. Gatrom was able to quickly move his head out of the way to dodge the projectile, but he was able to hear the card as it went past. Gatrom's hand rose to his ear as he felt a small trickle of blood slide down the edge. The Card had barely nicked him as it went by.

"You all 've been hoppin around this place a bit too much I think. I don even wanna think bout what our big boss buddy's gonna do to all yall when we finally wrestle ya down. But whatever it is, I sure do feel sorry for ya."

"You feel sorry for us? Listen man, I hate to break it to you, but remember that girl that just jumped over you guys and landed into that building? She's going after your 'boss' and let's just say, I really wouldn't want to be him right now."

_Weeks ago, aboard The Dagger..._

Gatrom jumped backwards, skidding as he landed. Looking closely, one could tell that he had been on the recieving end of a few blows, as his clothes were dirtied and his body was covered in bruises. Steadying himself, Gatrom charged forward towards his captain. As he was running, Rose began to inhale air and spit out a series of baseball sized bubbles that flew towards Gatrom as he advanced. Weaving in and out of the explosive projectiles, Gatrom managed to roll out of the blast radius just in time. However, Gatrom was not able to avoid the concussion force as it took him by surprise. Seconds later, Gatrom landed with a thud on the deck of the shit, aching all over.

"Yeah! I won! Haha good work Gatrom but you're never gonna be able to beat me! Whoooo!!" Rose yelled celebrating her victory in the sparring match.

Gatrom looked over at the sidelines to see Xian with a scoreboard. Under Rose's name there was at least twenty marks and there was not a single under his name. Gatrom sighed and smiled as he unwrapped a while cloth from around his arm and threw it onto the deck.

"Yeah, I'm done. Nice one Rose. You're getting better with your fruit every day."

_Back in the present..._

Gatrom's hands slowly slipped down to the holster behind his back as he pulled out his two trusty combat knives. Before Remy was able to react, Gatom has dashed forward and launched an upward slash with his knife. Remy thrust his hips back as he watched the blade fly right by his stomach, almost making contact. However, the assault was not done. Remy was forced to bend and block in each and every direction due to Gatrom's speed. However, Gatrom had planned on this event and kept throwing in feints into his fighting maneuver knowing that soon he would get an opening. And suddenly, there it was. Remy left his left side open, he would not be able to dodge a slash from the knife in time. He could block, but he had nothing to block the blade with. He would still receive a cut. Gatrom began the slash and his blade inched closer and closer to Remy's neck. Suddenly, the blade's momentum stopped. Gatrom looked down at his weapon to see Remy's hand holding one of his playing cards. 

"These little devil's are made out of pure folded steel. Sharper than a razor and stronger than a sword. Looks like things here are just about to get interesting." Remy gloated to his opponent.

Gatrom's face however did not contain a single hint of shock. Instead he just grinned as he looked at something behind his opponent. Remy looked backwards to see that he was at the edge of the dock. Any slight step backwards and he would be falling in.

"Gotta pay attention to your surroundings." Gatrom lectured as he leaped into the air. Spinning around twice, Gatrom landed a powerful roundhouse kick straight to the assassin's stomach sending him flying into the liquid. Gatrom expected the man to come back up to the surface, but nothing emerged except bubbles. After watching for ten minutes, a group of mismatched bones floated to the surface, completely stripped of any substance by the stomach acid of the beast they were in.

"Damn. Looks like Gog's getting some protein tonight." Gatrom said to himself as he walked away from the scene looking for the rest of his crew.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 27, 2010)

*Moto*

_Day 1

I just got into a new and bigger boat today, so my log is starting anew. I met many of the other marines I am going to work with. Some where ok, but most of them where WAY too obidient.

Oh I scribbled my name on deck too today, the Vice Admiral here got pissed. It was so funny!...But now I am the "lookout" boy for the next few months..not so funny.

However, I got some good training on the sea-kings around here today, we even killed one, so now we have food for another few months here in the Calm Belt. 

Thats concludes day one._

"Now then, time to sleep" he said, walking past what looked like a storageroom for weapons toward his bed.

*
Doragon* * and Ai
* 
"This looks like good enough place" Doragon says, looking up on a worn down inn. The name of the inn "Rusty Rope" was missing the "s" and the "p". The only way one could see it was "Rusty Rope" was the lighter wood where the letter should have been. 

They walked into the inn. On the left, a small seating area. On the right, a bar. And stright ahead, the reseption. The guy in the reseption was a old man, most likely over 60 years old. They walked over to him.

"We need a room for the night, what is your cheapest room?" Doragon asked, trying to look mean and dangerous.

"One pirate room comin' up." the old man said with a jolly voice that could have come from a young man. He walked up the stairs behind him, the pair following right behind. He passed a series of door until he got to the wall on the other side. He then pushed the wall on three diffrent locations and the wall opened. 

"Here ya go, free of charge." the old man said. They walked in, sat down on the bed and started unpacking.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 27, 2010)

*The Phoenix Pirates/Amelia vs Xin...*
Amelia stood with her back to the large metal pylon, as Xin sent a flurry of air slashes at her, spinning his war lance around in a blur. She could feel the pylon shudder as the concussive slices of air hit with explosive force. It wouldn't hold out much longer she realized. 

Amelia took a deep breath as she looked at her bow, Storm Breaker. This was it, the moment of truth. She wasn't even sure if it would work, but it didn't matter anymore. "Now or never!" she exclaimed with grim determination. 

Amelia pointed her bow outwards and leveled it horizontally in front of her. With her left gloved hand she flicked the bowstring once, then twice. A high pitched humming sound began to emanate from within the bow. Suddenly a surge of electricity flared across the metal string, causing it to light up with energy. Amelia had to look away for several seconds due to the sudden brightness.  

Xin paused in his onslaught as he saw the bright flash of electricity from where Amelia was positioned. "Just what are you doing!?" he shouted.  Apparently he had seen enough however, as he began to wind up his war lance for the mother of all air slashes. 

Right on cue Amelia leaped out into the open with her bow at the ready. The entire bowstring of Storm Breaker glowed brightly with sparks of blue electricity. Amelia strung a bright silver bow with her black gloved hand, and suddenly the lightning surge radiating across the bowstring covered the arrow from end to end, creating a miniature lightning bolt. Amelia struggled to hold the charged arrow in place, feeling the electricity begin to seep through even her protected gloved hand. However she smirked at Xin as she looked his metal armor up and down. "Really bad choice of attire..." she remarked coyly. 

*"Lightning Fang!"* Amelia cried, before letting the electrified arrow fly.

Xin responded by swinging his spear around with all his might, blasting forth a spear shaped wind slash at Amelia. *"Holy Wind Lance!"* 

Amelia's charged arrow flew through the air like a lightning bolt, leaving behind a trail of crackling electricity in its wake. It collided head on with Xin's attack, creating a huge explosion of energy of wind and crackling energy. Xin smiled confidently, but a second later his eyes widened as the lightning arrow flew out of the explosion and hit him dead on in his armor plated chest. The arrow exploded into a ring of electrical energy that buffeted his entire armored body. Amelia quickly covered her eyes as he was literally engulfed by the lightning and exploded in a bright burst of energy. As the smoke cleared Amelia could automatically smell the highly unpleasant odor of burnt flesh, and she visibly cringed as she saw the deep crater that Xin's charred body was laying in.

"Went a bit overboard..." Amelia muttered, as she looked at her bow, but then she smiled a second later, even feeling a bit guilty. 

"But damn that felt good!"  

_Several weeks ago/A few days after escaping Ember Island...
Amelia leaned over the railing, staring at the water with a contemplative face. She kept replaying the incident with that bastard Marine she encountered on Ember Island, and how he tried to have his way with her. He might've even gotten his way if it hadn't of been for a timely assistance from her crew mates. Her normal bow and arrows had done her no good that day against such foes.

"I won't let that happen again..." she muttered. 

Suddenly she heard a laugh followed by a loud splash, followed by a familiar scream for help. Amelia craned her neck over the railing and saw Rose struggling to keep her head above water. 

"AMY I STILL CAN'T SWIM!!! I'M DROWNIN!!!" 

"OF COURSE YOU CAN'T SWIM YOU DOLT. HOW MANY TIMES DO I HAVE TO TELL YOU THAT!?! YOU'RE GOING TO GIVE ME A HEART ATTACK ONE OF THESE DAYS!!" Amelia screamed back like a banshee, shaking her fists at the younger girl. 

_


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 27, 2010)

_Continued from this post..._



Tricktype said:


> *Hoax Pirates​*
> The Hoax Pirates were now stationed on an unknown island in the Grand Line. Oddly, it was vacant for the most part. The trees there continued to change colors every five minutes, a routinely yellow-orange-brown, rinse, lather and repeat. It was obviously a fall island that lived up to the season. It's been three days since the events at Naibunes Boulevard. Clair, Feroy's mother and Gritt had ventured to the New World for official business with the Revolutionary Army. For now, the Hoax Pirates would be stationed where they are. However, staying in one spot would be risky for such a high profile crew.
> 
> Feroy was laying back against one of the trees as he pondered upon a couple of things. For one, the short reunion with his Mother left him wanting more. He wanted all of his questions answered. The Hoax Pirate felt as if he was being abandoned, again. His Mother's words continued to replay in his head like a broken record.
> ...



*About two days later...*
Feroy stood at the coast of the unknown island the Hoax Pirates were currently on. Clair Toglory, Feroy's mother/Revolutionary Commander, had left her son a note detailing a new technique that he could possibly learn to meet the challenges that he and his crew would surely face. The technique was known as "Tekkai" which allows the user to make their body as hard as iron. A powerful technique like that would surely come in handy.

Feroy was bare-chested and barefoot as he gazed out at the sea. The Hoax Pirate Captain had re-read the letter about twenty times before finally realizing what it detailed. He placed the letter on the ground and walked out into the shallow water until it was knee-high. This would be his thirty-fifth attempt at the technique within the past few days.

The shore of this island was known for getting battered with powerful waves from the ocean. This was Feroy's training method. If he's able to activate the technique and withstand the wave without flinching in the slightest or moving, the technique would be at the least battle ready.

A wave of water quickly formed and raced towards the shore. Feroy closed his eyes and meditated for a moment before re-opening his eyes and exclaiming, *"Proteggere!"* The naked eye couldn't tell, but Feroy's body had hardened to a degree.

The wave of water hit the Hoax Pirate head on and knocked him back a few paces. Feroy released the technique and fell to his knees. "That technique puts quite the strain on my body." Feroy said as he rose back to his feet. "At least I didn't get knocked back as far as yesterday. I'm improving!" The Hoax Pirate said as he walked back out into the water and prepared for the next wave to come at him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 27, 2010)

*With the Phoenix Pirates/Rose vs Singed...*
Rose attempted to stand up but her legs felt incredibly weak and wobbled around erratically, as if she had no control. In a different circumstance she'd laugh and joke that she was doing some new variation of the chicken dance, but she didn't feel much like joking at the moment. All she could do was collapse back to the floor in a half sitting position. 

Meanwhile Singed stood back up, himself still woozy from a bone jarring kick Rose had hit him with. "You can't smell it, see it, or taste it, but it's in the air all around us," Singed remarked from under his gas mask. He slowly walked towards Rose and began cracking his knuckles with vicious intent. Rose stared wide eyed at the green canister strapped to his back, and then at the gas mask on his face, then it hit her. 

"That's a low down dirty trick mister!" she cried. 

Singed laughed out loud incredulously. "No, that's my *style* kid. Poison is what I do best, and in about one more minute...not sure...you must be a freak of nature or something, this poison will totally paralyze you. In five minutes, it'll totally stop your heart!" 

He wasn't lying either, Rose could actually feel her heart begin to slow down, and the muscles in her body start to tighten up and become rigid. As Singed closed in, Rose ran through the options of her various battle strategies. A) Pound him? _I can't throw a punch_. B) Wallop him? _Ditto_. C) Smash him? _Sigh..._ But then a thought occurred to Rose, she didn't always have to punch someone like before, now she had her bubbles. 

Her big sister's words rang through her mind... 
_"Remember Rose, the smaller you make a bubble the more powerful it'll be..."

"Really? Why's that Sis?"

"Well you see it has to with the properties of air compression and-"

*SNOOOORE!*

"ROSE WAKE UP!!!" _

Using her remaining strength, Rose pointed both her arms towards the ceiling, and formed a giant bubble that rested on the palms of her hands, almost like a balloon. Singed stopped in his tracks. "What the fuck is that?!" 

Rose winked at him and stuck her tongue out. "You'll see!!!" she responded with a giggle. Suddenly she began to push down on the bubble and compress it. Slowly but surely the bubble began to shrink. Within five seconds it was as big as a basketball, a second later a softball, then a tennis ball...

Singed's eyes bugged out as he realized what she was doing. "NO!!" he screamed and drew a dagger from his belt. He charged at Rose as fast as he could, but it was too late. Rose furrowed her brow and gritted her teeth with determination as she struggled to hold the golf ball sized air bubble within both her palms. The energy contained within the tiny sphere wanted to be let out. 

"Wait you'll kill yourself too!!!" Singed screamed in alarm.  

"I ain't afraid of dyin Mister," she replied with a satisfied smile, and it was true. The only regret she'd have was leaving her big sis alone. 

*"POP!" *

The tiny air bubble exploded, sending out a humongous shockwave of hurricane force winds and potent energy that blew out the entire room they were fighting in. Rose felt her entire body take off and fly away like a rag doll, then her mind quickly fell into darkness.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 28, 2010)

*Reverse Mountain/Twin Capes...*
It had been several days since they had departed Gorilla Island in the East Blue. *The Dark Justice IV* was now anchored off the coast of the legendary Twin Capes, within the shadow of Reverse Mountain, the beginning and the end of the Grand Line. A field team stood on the rocky shoreline, surveying the area for signs of the Phoenix Pirates arrival from the East Blue side of the mountain. Meanwhile Arkins and a handful of his subordinates had hiked higher up to get a better vantage point. Arkins himself stood at the edge of a cliff, scanning the coastline. The sun was starting to set and he could tell that the onset of night was making some of the men nervous.

"You know they say a living skeleton wanders around this place, and that at night he rides a giant Whale and plays a hypnotizing music," a lowly Petty officer declared. He pointed at the infamous Twin Capes Lighthouse over in the distance. "They also say that lighthouse is haunted!"

"I have no use for superstitious cowards in my crew," Arkins told him calmly. "How about I just throw you off this cliff and then you can haunt it?"  Arkins then gave him a stare that conveyed that he meant it. 

The Petty Officer's face turned deathly pale in color, and he quickly went about his work. Meanwhile Seawoman Recruit, formerly Ensign, Bonnie Clyde approached from the rocky path and saluted Arkins. So far she had been the model Marine since her self imposed isolation, or as she so eloquently put it, _'Ghetto Rehab.'_

"What do you have to report?" Arkins asked her. 

"Not much," Bonnie said with a shrug. "It's like they didn't even land here at all. The old lighthouse keeper said he's seen over a dozen crews pass over the mountain this week alone, but not one with the jolly roger of the Phoenix Pirates." 

Arkins nodded with a thoughtful face. "So it's true then...the reports from those shipwrecked Marines." 

"Right so some half dazed Marines reported seeing a Pirate ship fly off in a giant bubble?! Heh, and I thought I was the only ex-alcoholic around here!" Bonnie laughed out loud derisively at the notion, but Arkins quickly shot her a stare and the laugh disappeared. "Or maybe they did fly off in a big bubble, or uh whatever..." she added with a nervous cough. 

"When one has eliminated all the potential scenarios then we must accept what is front of us, no matter how unbelievable," Arkins lectured Bonnie. As he turned his back to Bonnie he ignored her sticking her tongue out at him. It was better then a middle finger after all, but if she made it a habit he'd cut that tongue off and make her wear it as a neck tie. Arkins looked out towards the water and shook his head. What was it about this sea that attracted so many naive fools? he wondered. Romance and adventure be damned. "Their ship could've landed a mile off from this point for all we know. It seems we're still a step behind them." he declared.  

"Maybe a giant Sea King swallowed them up!" Bonnie replied with a smirk. Arkins rolled his eyes with incredulity, now that was truly absurd. "So what next?" Bonnie asked. 

"Next, we turn into bloodhounds and do what we do best, *hunt*. We'll keep our noses to the grindstone," Arkins replied. "And the moment they pop up again, we'll strike when they least expect it. They won't know what hit them."


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 28, 2010)

_South Blue, somewhere near the reverse mountain_

The seas around reverse mountain were rife with activity these days. While going to the grand line through this route was still as dangerous as always, it was at least cheaper than seastone-coating. And in this new age of piracy, wouldn't it be fitting to enter the greatest sea in the world through here?

People from the blues were coming into the grand line in larger numbers. Many do so to find better opportunities beyond the meager little villages of the blue seas. Others do it to pursue a life of plunder and pillage in the prosperous trade routes of the grand line. While a select few travel to one of the most dangerous seas in the world for adventure.  

And there are these guys. 

What started out as a normal day for a bunch of would-be pirates ended up as a swift and brutal defeat in the hands of the marines. Except they weren't up against marines.

The would-be pirates were all tied to the mast of what remained of their small ship. It was a surprise that they hadn't be sunk on sight like most pirates would've been, but they really weren't facing marines. For one thing, marines don't normally take your expensive new cannons you spent years saving up for when you and your drinking buddies finally get the guts to quit that day job in the post office and live an exciting life of piracy. Marines also didn't take all your money too. Sure they'd consider it as 'evidence', but normal marines don't pocket priceless pearl necklaces. 

"Oooh, they gots a nice fresh supply of oranges too boss. Nice, nice."

"Humph. I better not fucking hear about people getting scurvy again."

While the rest of the marines were hauling their valuables away as 'evidence', two of them stood watch over the beaten pirates. The first was a slack-jawed hunchback that nonetheless stood 8 feet tall who wore a marine uniform that was 4 sizes to small for him. He may have looked completely idiotic because of that, but he also carried a pair of cannons around like revolvers, so no one would dare question him. 

"Oh you bets they won't boss. I's make sure they wonts, either, if you now what I mean?" He asked the man standing guard next to him, who promptly fought down the urge to slide a knife into his large cohort's body. 

The man looked just like any other marine captain worth his salt these days; He had the typical marine longcoat tappered on his shoulders, but instead of a marine uniform underneath that he wore a jet black suit with a white undershirt. The fedora was a nice touch too. He had the face of a guy who'd stared at the worse the world had to offer and forced it to back down with an angry snarl. 

He flicked a used cigarrette at one of the would-be pirates. "No more shooting the men. If you're going to waste ammunition Sharpshooting Lummox, you waste it on retards who DON'T work for me."

The Lummox pointed one of his cannon-revolvers towards a scraggly middle-aged man in laughable pirate gear. "Do they counts, boss?"

A new cigarette was pulled out of the marine captain's pocket and lit with an old ivory lighter. He turned away from the pirates and headed back to his ship. They were almost done collecting evidence anyway. "Retards you can't take as hostage counts, you lummox."

As the captain turned away the sounds of rapid-cannon fire indicated that 12 more idiots weren't going to to the promised land that was the grand line. Just as well. Business would be bad for the Sinister Syndic if the bastards from that sea got to idiots like these first.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 29, 2010)

*With the Phoenix Pirates/Richie vs Kog Maw...*
Richie screamed in unadulterated horror as he eyed the slug's rotund maw filled with poison covered fangs. He slammed the joystick control of his wheelchair, and the motorized treads burned rubber in reverse. The Slug quickly gave chase and spit out a green glob of acid at him. Richie pressed a button on his control panel and an oval shaped plastic like shield shot up from the platform beneath him. The acid splattered against the shield. 

"GYAHAHAHAHA!! You fail against the genius of Richie, the greatest...WHA?!" His jaw quickly dropped however as the acid ate a jagged hole through the highly reinforced material. "NO WAY?! THAT'S SUPPOSED TO BE ACID PROOF!!!" he shouted in disbelief. 

The slug charged at Richie and rammed the fractured shield head on, blasting his wheelchair backwards with tremendous force. Richie struggled to maintain stability. His wheelchair swerved around at a sharp angle and came to a knee jerk stop, almost tipping over in the process. As the slug charged in again it spit another glob of acid. This time the acid splattered over the left tank tread of his wheelchair. "FUCK!" Richie cursed as the acid ate a hole straight through the tread and devoured the wheels within. Richie attempted to accelerate forward but with an entire tread missing, the vehicle remained firmly entrenched in place. "You fucked up my ride!!" Richie yelled with fury, suddenly feeling white hot anger course through his veins. He slammed a red button located on the left armrest of his wheelchair, causing it to tremble violently. 

*"RICHIE EJECTOR SEAT!!"* 

Suddenly the chair that Richie was sitting on blasted into the air, propelled by a miniature rocket booster located on the underside of his seat. Not a second later the slug crashed into the wheelchair, toppling it over onto it's side. The vicious monster snapped its head up at Richie as the boy took off over three hundred feet into the air. The rocket booster sputtered out however, stopping Richie's assent. Right on cue a bright yellow parachute popped out from his headrest of his chair and unfurled above him. As he slowly began to descend, the slug remained mounted atop Richie's wheelchair, poison dripping from it's fangs and eating into the metal surface. Richie sighed as he stared with a forlorn stare at the tipped over Wheelchair, affectionately named the _Richie Walker IV_. They both went a long ways back and it had carried him a longer then he ever thought possible. 

As Richie descended to two hundred feet, he raised his middle finger at the slug. "You're gonna pay for this you slithering puss bag!" he declared with a grim face, "Oh yeah you are!" Richie slowly pulled out a tiny remote control like device from within his vest that had a single red button on it. His eyes watered as he took one last look at the wheelchair. "Sorry..." he muttered, before pressing the red button. Suddenly the Wheelchair began to emit a rapid beeping sound.  

*BABOOOM! *

The wheelchair exploded in a bright orange fireball that engulfed the slug. Richie covered his face as he felt the heat and pressure hit him, blasting his parachute off course. Richie landed with a violent thud onto the ground nearly fifty feet away from the burning hulk of his wheelchair. The slug's charred remains were scattered all around the area. 

"GYAHAHAHAHAHA!! BEHOLD MY FOURTH VICTORY!!" Richie exclaimed in triumph. However as he stared at the burning pyre of his wheelchair he suddenly became silent and began to cry. 

"RICHIE!!" a voice hollered. 

Richie craned his neck around and saw Amelia appear over a stack of metal pipes about a hundred yards away. She gracefully leaped over the pipes and raced towards him. Not for the first or last time he envied how easily she was able run, however he kept his head low as she approached. Amelia stopped short and stared in disbelief at the fiery ruin before her, and then back at Richie. "Are you...are you okay?!" She reached out a hand to touch his shoulder but Richie quickly slapped it away. 

"I'm fine!" he declared in a firm tone, quickly wiping his eyes. Richie unclasped the parachute attached to his chair, and tapped a button on his armrest. Two wheels popped out from underneath the chair. No tanks treads, or mechanical spider legs, or hidden weapons, or rocket boosters...just an ordinary wheelchair.

"C'mon, let's get the stuff we need so we can get the hell out of this monster!"


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 29, 2010)

Miashi Vs Yoshu-

The two stood still for a moment, Miashi let out a sigh inside. He hated these kinds of moments, they took the joy from life and made everything about death. Taking a deep breath, he sweeps his right leg behind him and places the back of his sword against his right neck at the shoulder. The guard of the blade rests against his skin. "Screeching, Falcon." Swinging the blade down, it lets out a cry and a blue burning image of a falcon flies off towards Yoshu. "What the hell..." 

As the slash flew forward, Miashi charged and quickly turned from the attack. Yoshu focused on the current danger and raised his blade to block it "Stampede." Yoshu turned to see Miashi's blade lash out at him, the falcon slash connects as Miashi's sword sends out a barrage of pierces. BOOOM! "Forgive me." Miashi swings his blade over his shoulder, a drop of blood falling from the tip and landing on the ground below. "But I can't allow you to continue this kind of life." 

He turned his back and begins to walk off. "N..ngh... W..who...do you... COUGH!" Yoshu crawls from the cloud of smoke created by Miashi's slash. "Think you are...?" "Isa Miashi. Former Marine." He wipes the blood from his blade and sheaths it. "Wielder of the Dues Ex." Yoshu smirks. "That blade... It belonged to..." SHING! "Screeching Falcon." the attack crashes into Yoshu again. "You don't deserve to speak my fathers name."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 29, 2010)

*The Phoenix Pirates/With Rose...*_
Eight months ago on Peach Island
Rose sat cross legged on the sandy shoreline, just beyond the docks of Peach Island. She had a glum expression as she looked out towards the ocean, listlessly tossing tiny seashells towards the waves. "This sucks," she muttered. A large mountain of a boy, standing well over six feet tall and with bright curly blond hair, walked up beside Rose and flopped onto the sand with a sigh. 

"I'm bored, so what adventure are we going to have today Captain?" he asked her with a grin. 

*Hobie
Former town bully
Current "Underling" of Captain Rose*

Rose ignored Hobie and continued to throw sea shells towards the water. He used to be the biggest bully in town, terrorizing all the kids, until he met Rose that is. Now he just followed Rose around listening to her every command, which basically consisted of getting her lots of ice cream, and helping her wrestle the giant warthogs up in the mountains. Rose had promised him if he did a good job, she'd let him join her crew. Hobie frowned at her. "What's wrong Captain? I ain't never seen you like this," he said. 

"Amy's leavin in a few months..." Rose mumbled in a subdued tone. "She's gonna be a Marine." 

Hobie's eyes slowly widened. "WHAT?! How could she??" 

Rose crushed the bright green seashell in her grasp and nodded vehemently. "I know right? My own big sis...a dang Marine!" she said in disbelief. "I mean how am I gonna sail to the Grand Line now?  She was gonna be my First Mate. Every great captain needs a great first mate, It's like a rule or somethin...old man Whitebeard had Marco, Gold Roger had that Silvers guy, Monkey Luffy had the three swords guy with the funky green hair!"  

"I think his name was Zolo..." Hobie added, 

"Whatever!" 

"Well Amy's cool and all, but she never seemed like the uh piratey type anyways...if ya know what I mean," Hobie replied thoughtfully. 

Rose suddenly swerved around towards Hobie and shook her fists menacingly at him, causing him to cower slightly. The fact that Hobie's fists were over three times the size of Rose's fists only made the scene even more strange. "Don't you speak like that about my sis, she'd be an awesome Pirate. Yeah sometimes she's serious and worries a lot, but that's cause she takes care of all the stuff our mom used to do!" 

"Sorry Captain," Hobie responded in a quavering voice, but then he froze in place as something caught his eye. He leaped to his feet and pointed towards the docks. "Wow! Hey look it's a Marine ship!" he exclaimed. Rose turned to where he was pointing and spotted a large black hulled battleship flying the Marine flag. 

Suddenly a smile replaced her frown and a mischievous glint appeared in her bright purple eyes. "Heh, you said you wanted an adventure right?" she asked him, before running off towards the docks. Hobie looked at her with an unsure face but quickly trudged along after her. _

_Right now_
Rose's eyes fluttered open, revealing bright overhead lights that blinded her for a few seconds. Surprisingly she didn't feel any pain at all, but then again she couldn't feel much of anything, and her entire body seemed to be paralyzed. The last thing she remembered was flying away after exploding the mini bubble in Singed's face. 

As Rose tried to get her bearings she realized that she was laying amidst a pile of debris and rubble. Rose tried to crane her neck around to get a better view, but her neck wouldn't budge. However out of the corner of her eye she spotted a familiar object about twenty feet away, the holy grail itself...a giant steel refrigerator. _I'm in the kitchen!_ she realized with happiness. 

_FOOD!_

Rose exerted every bit of willpower she had to force her body to move towards the fridge, but it was no good. Rose sighed with frustration. This was like the worst torture ever.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2010)

*Jax*

"I'm your little sister."

"Um," Jax said, struggling uselessly against his opponent's iron grip. "Uh."

"What? You mean you don't recognize me? I'm hurt," the girl said. She tilted her head oddly, and there was a small click. Jax's eyes widened as her visor began to un-tint, allowing him to see her face clearly.

It wasn't like looking in a mirror, per-se, but it was close enough. It was his features all right; but slimmer, more refined. Female. His chin, but more pointed. His mouth, but smaller. His eyes, but a brighter, sharper green, not the swamp like green of his eyes.

"You can call me Aan," she said, throwing Jax into a wall with very little effort. "It's short for AA-14."

Jax struggled to his feet, but Aan kicked him in the gut and sent him stumbling back. "I would've found you sooner, but you got swallowed up by this damn thing...and your tracker is gone." Jax felt the back of his neck, where a scar covered the spot a small metal device had been up until a few years ago.

"We suspect Jorma removed it, as none of your other contacts were intelligent enough to even notice it, much less take it out without killing you. I have to give him my grudging respect."

"I don't get it," Jax said, pushing himself up to his hands and knees. "You're...me."

"Yes...and no," Aan said, pulling a pistol out of a holster and inspecting it. "Technically, I am you, I suppose. You're the genetic template for me. We're closer to siblings."

"Genetic...template?"

"Well see, technically I was...created from your DNA. I still had a mom and stuff...but no dad. Not really. Just an artificially created sperm." She bent down, her face close to Jax's. "I was born, not long after you. And I was trained, not unlike you. In fact, we were pretty similar in every way. Except one thing."

"Kent," Jax spat. "He got me."

"Only half right," Ann said, shaking her head. "See, I belong to an Organization project called Freelancer... mercenaries, bred for combat and loaned to the highest bidder. You are the prototype. It's been years in the making, see. I don't know all the science behind it, but it isn't really about that. It's about politics."

Jax coughed. "It's about control."

Aan laughed. "Now you get it. Imagine this: 10 years in the future, and project Freelancer is in full swing. Hiring out specially bred mercenaries left and right, to whoever can fork over the cash. Once we have an agent everywhere..."

"You self destruct?"

"We take down as many as we can without dieing ourselves," Aan said. The smirk on her face was almost audible. "Weaken everyone, so The Organization can step in and take over. But there was one person stopping us, wasn't there. Just one little crew."

"Kent. And the Blade Pirates."

Aan began clapping. "Oh, so true! Fallgrand was a huge waste. That was the headquarters of the Freelancer project you know. Wiped off the face of the earth. No idea how they did it. But we were lucky. We had you."

Sudden realization dawned. "I was-"

"Bait?" Aan asked. "Yes. You were. For Kent. You were perfect, you see. The precursor for Project Freelancer, to me. But a failure. Because, of course, you had one..small...problem.

"You had no talent."

Jax was silent.

"Oh come on Jax! You had to see it! You've been trained your entire life in fighting. In killing. You're practically a machine! And yet a 13 year old girl is still better than you! Did you just not notice?"

"I thought...I thought...."

"No. You didn't. That's why you're a prototype. A failure. A- uurgh!" Aan collapsed to her knees, clutching her head, while Jax watched in disbelief. After a moment she stood, albeit more shakily than before. "That was just-"

"A defect," Jax said, staring at her. "You're like me."

"Don't be ridiculous. It was just-"

"You said you were AA-14," Jax said. "What happened to AA-1 to 13?

"Shut up!" Aan charged forward, swinging her foot towards Jax's head, but he rolled out of the way, springing to his feet. 

"Not quite there on the road to perfection, are we?" He asked, his hands glowing with blue-white energy. "I might have no talent...but you're mind is fading fast."

"NO!" Aan aimed with her pistol and squeezed the trigger, but Jax waved his hand and the bullets flew off to the side. 

"So maybe I've got no talent," Jax said. "But I'll tell you what I do have - better teachers."

"Then let's go!" Aan shouted, throwing her weapon away and charging Jax.

"Let's."


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 29, 2010)

Mandy and Asuka stare at each other for a second. Fang is by her side, while Whiskers is on Asuka’s shoulder. Asuka grins arrogantly and says, “Let’s get this over with bitch!” Mandy glares and says, _“I must eliminate you to make my husband happy!”_ She raises her submachine gun and starts to fire bullets at Asuka. Asuka chuckles, “So be it then!” She keeps up with Mandy’s movements, and then spins off a corner, firing a bullet at Mandy’s head. Mrs. Mugoi ducks and rolls off to the side.

That’s when Fang comes running towards Asuka. The turrets on the side of his body activate and start to fire bullets at Asuka. Asuka’s reflexes kick in and she is already moving. She Puts her rifle away and fires at the dog with her two pistols, while running sideways. The dog’s bullets are catching up to her, though. Asuka curses, “Damn it!” 

That is when Whiskers moves to jump on her rifle. Asuka grins and whips out the rifle, Whiskers places himself in the cartridge and she fires. “Cat Shot!” Whiskers hit Fang in the face and the dog’s turrets stop for a moment. He tries to shake Whiskers off him, but the cat stays tight, ripping into his cybernetic body parts. The dog growls angrily. 

He finally manages to kick Whiskers off him, but thrusting forward. A heel is planted in his jaw though and he slams against Mandy who is already on the ground. The dog’s eyes are spinning. He is defeated. Mandy is trying to get up, but a rifle is already pointed to her head. “It’s over for you.” 

Mandy starts crying, _“Please don’t kill me! I just want to see my husband again!” _Asuka shrugs. “Fine, just stop fucking crying." As she turns her back on Mandy, the blonde grins. _"Die!"_ She shouts, pulling out a hidden pistol from her shirt, Asuka merely twists and shoots the gun out of her hands. Asuka Frowns, "I really should kill you..." 

She then grins. "I have something much better in mind though." She aims her gun at Mandy's leg and presses the trigger. Mandy lets out a scream, but it is blurred out by the sound of another shot as it goes into her arm. Asuka chuckles and says, "Yeah, I doubt you'll be getting up from that one." Mandy starts to cry and then she screams, _"Y-you can't leave me here like this!"_

_"My husband will kill you!"_ She shouts angrily as Asuka leaves the room. Blood pours out of Mandy's arm and she shouts one more, _"My husband shall avenge me!!!" _


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 30, 2010)

_South Blue, Beaufordia_

Of all the scum-filled places in the South Blue, Beaufordia was the worse. Originally it was a dictatorship ruled by an egomaniac name Beauford the Burning, because he sets his subjects fire for his amusment. Beauford was deposed 5 years ago and was sentenced to death by drowning, which was supposed to be ironic or something. It was taken over by a governor from the government who was just as corrupt as Beauford, but at least was completely sane. And completely sane and completely corrupt individuals like this new governor meant that it was now a haven of pirates. Or pirates masquerading as marines.

The Syndic's ship docked at the port in the small town of Ismellweenies. It was a relatively large town which gained its name from when Beauford liked the sausages made by a local diner. The diner's owner has since become the town mayor, but he was a complete idiot in matters that didn't involve grinded meat. Luckily for him the Syndic was there to keep the town under 'his' control, or else some ambitious punk with actual competence would be mayor by now. It was a good deal. Syndic and his crew got a safe hideout away from actual marines, while the mayor got to keep his position and a share of the Sinister Syndic's loot.

At this moment the Randy Salmon, Ismellweenies' premier bar, was filled with at least 30 'marines' and some random pirates who could afford paying the Syndic in exchange for a place to hide out. The Syndic himself was sitting in front of a piano, playing soulful tunes to himself while the mayor briefed him on this week's events. 

"...and we found out who's been trying to report us to the authorities..."

He was barely listening to that spineless sap of a mayor. All the Syndic wanted to hear was the sounds of the piano, just like the good-old days, with the old crew.

"....we've also earned a lot of cash from several pirate crews seeking refuge here, as well as more collections from the casinos..."

What he had here in this town was fish-feed compared to the rackets the Syndic ran in the old country. He used to rake in millions a week.

"....and the capital's sending some government investigators over tomorrow to..."

The Syndic slammed his fingers on the keys. Everyone in the room fell silent. "Why didn't you tell me there's a bunch of government stooges coming here the moment I godamn arrived?"

Ismellweenies' mayor backed away slowly, trembling. The Sinister Syndic was looking at him with a mean snarl. "We'll just do what we've been doing the past 2 years, sir! We'll bribe them!"

Syndic turned away from the mayor and played another tune. "Yes, of course we will. But next time you tell me these things first, all right, mr. mayor?"

"Y-yes sir. I'll be go-going now, sir." The mayor slipped out of the bar and ran into his carriage as fast as he can.

Inspectors. These days they've been getting more of these idiots everyday. No matter, they were all the same anyway. Just give them a couple thousand berri and they'd mark this town as a 'model city', just like they always do.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 30, 2010)

*With Carnage, Aboard The Devil's Pride*

Carnage's scythe sprung back into his hand with a tug of the rope and he eyed his enemies with a slightly annoyed look on his face. "What the fuck do you want brat?" Carnage asked looking at Shin-Mai. "We are going to be taking your vessel and kidnapping anyone on board, you will be made to pay for your sins if I can help it" Shin Mai added coldly. "Submit yourself quietly and this will all go a lot easier" Shin Mai said pointing his blade at Carnage threateningly.

"Come on brat you know me better than that" Carnage said darkly, "Your head is one that must be collected" Carnage said eagerly. "And I suppose Raiva might be a bit pissed if I let you guys take the ship so easily, but I digress." Carnage said turning his attentions back to Shin Mai and Darren. "You cunts are going to have to beat me to within an inch of my life" Carnage suddenly screamed, "I won't stop attacking you so long as I can force this body to move."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 30, 2010)

*Off the Coast of Twin Capes...*
*The Dark Justice IV* blocked the path of a gray hulled Pirate galleon that had just been belched forth by the wild currents of Reverse Mountain. She was a large ship but still dwarfed by the Marine colossus in her way. From the command center Arkins honed in on the Jolly Roger of the ship through a mini spyglass. The flag was a purple smiley face that was crossed out with a jagged line.

"The flag matches the ship of a crew from the North Blue," declared a female bridge officer. "The Dream Snatchers!"  

Arkins nodded thoughtfully as he folded the spyglass. They had just been about to depart this area when the ship suddenly appeared. "What's their bounty?" Arkins asked the lady bridge officer.

"35 Million, the rest of the crew is worth 12 million collectively. They were responsible for burning down an entire community of artists and historians!" 

"Amateurs," Arkins grunted with disgust. To be honest, he'd much rather leave these fools and let the Grand Line have her way them, as she did with all pretenders, however as one great man once put it, _'Evil doesn't take fuckin' vacations, so neither do we!'_

Bonnie appeared on the bridge holding her sheathed ebony katana in her grip. She wore gray gym sweats, and a sheen of perspiration covered her forehead. "The beacon went off in the gym. Please tell me we're gonna see some action?!" she asked eagerly.  

Arkins ignored her and gestured towards the Den Den Mushi operator. "Radio them and ask them for their unconditional surrender," Arkins ordered. He already knew the answer he'd receive of course. A minute passed after the message was sent, and they still received no answer. Arkins started to wonder if they were simply paralyzed with fear. 

Suddenly the Pirate ship turned about and fired all of her port side cannons. A loud warning alarm went off across the Marine ship. The alarm was mere formality however. It would twice the number of cannons the Pirates had to even put a dent in the *Dark Justice*. "Fire interceptors!" Arkins commanded, and right on cue, like a well oiled machine, the port cannons of the marine battleship unleashed a hail of missile like projectiles that collided with the incoming cannonballs.  

"Should we fire on their ship as well?" asked an officer. 

Arkins shook his head, he was feeling in a creative mood. "No, we'll go pay them a personal visit instead, and show them some Grand Line hospitality,"  He headed off towards the bridge exit and glanced at Bonnie as he passed her by. 

"YES!!" Bonnie exclaimed with a fist pump, and she followed after him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2010)

*Jax*

Aan charged, punching out with incredible speeds, but Jax twisted out of the way and grabbed her wrist. Using her own momentum against her, he swung her around and around before throwing her through a wall.

Her heavy armor carried her through the wall, leaving her unhurt by woozy. Jax fired an enormous blast of energy behind him, rocketing forward and crashing into her. She wrapped her arms under his armpits and flipped midair, letting him take the impact of the attack, and Jax stumbled back, bleeding heavily. Aan caught him in the head with a roundhouse kick, which sent him tumbling across the concrete. 

Jax rolled under her next kick and kicked up, his blow hitting Aan's chin with a solid thud and thew her into the air. Three force bolts sent her higher and higher, and a large force tentacle slammed her into the side of a building.

Jax knelt to the ground, breathless from such heavy use of his powers, and Aan used the opportunity to start raining rubble from above. He dodged the first two, shielded himself from the third, and cut the fourth one straight through the middle with a razor sharp burst of force.

Slamming her fist into the wall out of pure frustration, Aan nearly brought the whole building down before falling to her knees with an agonized scream. Her pain was so intense that she didn't notice the blue-white energy wrapping around her - until it was too late.

Jax yanked her from the top of the building and leaped to meet her in midair, hitting her in the stomach and launching a flurry of kicks and punches that launched her into the air. As soon as gravity began to take effect, he pushed himself higher with another burst of force, repeating the pattern until Aan was thoroughly stunned. 

"Checkmate."

Jax's feet began to glow with energy, finally exploding in a burst of blue-white light. Wrapping his arms around Aan's waist, the blast carried them high into the air....and then a blast in the opposite direction sent them falling down.

Jax hit her once in the face, then in the chest, then in the face again as they fell. He was breathing heavily, but the attack was almost over...gravity would do the rest.

Aan hit the ground not far from where Amelia and Richie were standing with an earth shattering thud, a small wave of dust and debris thrown up from where she landed. Jax encased himself in energy before hitting the ground, but could still feel his leg snap as he hit the ground.

"Meteor...Combo....bitch." 

And then, nothing.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 31, 2010)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice/The aftermath of a sortie with Pirates...*
Arkins pointed the business end of his gunblade at the battered Pirate's captains Adam's apple, the cold steel hovering barely a millimeter from his skin. The Pirate crouched on his knees and stared with a shellshocked expression at the downed bodies of all his crew, lying all across the deck. Apparently the Pirate had overestimated his own abilities as well as that of his crew. It hadtaken Arkins and a handful of his men only five minutes to neutralize them. However the captain had fought fiercely.    

"You made me use my Gunblade, how nice for you..." Arkins said in a mock tone of congratulations. "So...are you liking the Grand Line so far?"

"FUCK YOU, YOU COCKSUCKIN MARINE!!!" the pirate roared with anger. 

"My, what a temper." 

Off to the side, Bonnie laughed as she wiped the bloody edge of her ebony bladed katana across an unconscious Pirates shirt. "Damn that felt good!" she exclaimed with a shiver of excitement.  

"That's the flame of justice you feel burning within your body," Arkins told her solemnly. 

"Just feels like good 'ole adrenaline and endorphins to me!" Bonnie replied with a shrug. 

"YOU FUCKERS DON'T KNOW WHO YOU'RE MESSIN WITH!!" the pirate captain screamed, flecks of spit flying out of his bloody mouth. 

Arkins grabbed the man by the throat and slammed him against the railing. "Enlighten me then!" Arkins replied with intensity, putting himself nose to nose with the Pirate. 

The pirate stared Arkins in the eyes with a look fearlessness and grinned at him. "You think you're hot shit huh? Well when my boss gets his hands on you you're gonna see what's what!"

"And what boss would that be?" Arkins asked, his interest clearly piqued. 

The pirate began to laugh in a wild fit. "THERE'S A NEW ERA COMING!!" he wailed at the top of his lungs. Suddenly he bit down on something hidden beneath his tongue, and an audible crunching sound came from within his mouth. 

"NO!" Arkins roared, trying to pry the Pirate's mouth open, but it was too late as foam erupted from the man's mouth. He began to spasm violently before falling limply to the deck. Arkins cursed in fury and kicked the lifeless Pirate in the side. "Dammit!"

"Hey ease up Cap," Bonnie told him, taken aback by his sudden burst of anger. "He was talkin crazy. You can't take a dead man's words seriously." 

Arkins cocked his face slightly towards her. "Bonnie?"

"Yeah?" 

"Shut up."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 31, 2010)

*With the Phoenix Pirates...*
Amelia and Richie stared at the medium sized wagon, made of used scrap wood, that they had brought along for scavenging. The two children, Jimbo and Hannah, had also joined them, eager to assist. The wagon was filled with all the supplies Richie would need to hatch his plan, which for reason involved building a rocket. This worried Amelia to say the least, but she had faith in the boy's prodigious engineering skills. His emotional maturity not so much however. 

"Alright let's go!" Amelia announced. She hoisted Hannah by the waist and placed the girl onto the wagon with a smirk. "There ya go!" she chuckled good naturedly. 

As Amelia pulled the wagon along with Jimbo's assistance. Richie followed along in his wheelchair, unusually silent and with a glum face. "So a rocket huh? Are we going to the moon after this?" Amelia asked, trying to get the boy out of the doldrums. 

Richie tilted his head towards Amelia and grinned sheepishly. "That's on my bucket list too," he replied. 

Amelia raised a curious eyebrow and laughed. "Bucket list? You're only like 15..."

"16!" Richie blurted back in correction. "And well..." he looked down at his lifeless legs and frowned. "It's complicated," he muttered. 

Before Amelia could continue, Hannah pointed upwards. "Is that a rocket?" she asked. Amelia looked towards where the girl was pointing. There was something moving very fast in their direction. She narrowed her snipers eyes and honed in on the flying objects as they got closer...more like someone she quickly realized. 

"What the hell's that?!" Richie exclaimed.  

"INCOMING!!" Amelia yelled, before a girl landed about a dozen meters away with tremendous force, kicking up dirt and debris. A second later, Jax landed, bathed in a wash glowing energy. He murmured something but Amelia couldn't hear it. Then he fell unconscious.

"Hey it's the asshole! Where the hell did he come from!?" Richie exclaimed with surprise. 

"Just check on that girl!" Amelia told him. 

Amelia ran towards Jax. He certainly was her least favorite crewmate, but he was still a crewmate nonetheless. As she neared him the energy surrounding his body dissipated. "I think his leg's broken!" Amelia declared, as she examined him. Once again, and not for the first or last time, she wished they had a Doctor in the crew. "Jimbo help me get him on the wagon!" she told the boy. 

"Well that's just freaky!!" Richie declared in a loud voice, as he stopped near the unknown girl. Amelia ran towards Richie and the girl, fearing the worst. "What is it?? Is she-?!"

"Please tell me you see the resemblance?" Richie interjected, pointing at the girls face. 

Amelia's jaw dropped. The girl looked almost like a female Jax in fact. There were some difference's but the overall similarity was uncanny. "This is just getting weird..." she muttered.
*
With Rose...*
Rose laid on the floor of the blasted out Kitchen, somewhere within Singed's complex. She was paralyzed and couldn't move a muscle thanks to Singed's poison. The fact that she should also be dead from the poison by now didn't really register with her. Rose however had real problems besides a life threatening poison. She stared forlornly at the giant metal refrigerator, so close yet so far.  

"HELLOOOOOO!!! CAN SOMEONE PLEASE GET ME SOME ICE CREAM!!?!?!" she yelled at the top of her lungs.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 31, 2010)

*Moto*

He woke up from the rumbling of attacking sea kings. He jumped up, quickly dressing up in his marine suit. He grabbed two curved, broad bladed katanas and run out on deck. 

"GRAAAHR!!" The huge sea monster lounged towards the boat, meeting the attack of about 20 strong marines. This sea king was alot stronger then they had met before. Moto leaped up and spun around with his swords hitting the sea king several times on its snout. 

 "This one seems like fun" he said after landing on the railing of the boat. "Allright everybody, brace yourself for the second attack!" he yelled to the other marines. The sea monster reappeared again, spraying water all over them. As it attacked, Moto braced himself and leaped on its head and slasshed and stabbed it. The giant monster flinched, then it fell into the water, dead.
 
"Hehe, looks like we have food for another few months." he joked, jumping back on board.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 31, 2010)

*Ritoru vs Dr. Mugoi*

The two hang in the air above the top of the tower, Mugoi thrusts the claw arm of his robotic suit but Ritoru spins and pushes off the arm and higher into the air, "Trouble!"

The small lightning rat lets off a blast of electricity that smacks right into Ritoru, *"Raikou..."* he says as he absorbs the energy. It rushes to his leg, letting off wild sparks all around it, *"KIIIIICK!"*

He slams his leg forward the power itself sends Mugoi crashing downwards but the electricity that his leg lets off shoots it throughout his entire suit, "What is this!" Mugoi shouts, struggling to activate his jets, "The electricity short circuited my suit!" 

"Rage! Ease!" he shouts down towards the fire lizard and the fish with sunglasses. The two creatures look at each other, "Yea! You two! Those're your names! Blast me with whatever you've got!" he says, adjusting into a swam dive after Mugoi.

Rage gets a grin on his face as he unleashes a blast of fire from his mouth, Ease adjusts his sun glasses and unleashes a blast of water from his mouth. Ritoru catches each with one of his arms, *"Kasai!"* he unleashes a blast of fire from his palm that engulfs the suit.

*"Mizu!"* he then shoots a wave of water that wraps itself around the suit, "Damn...Now I can't move at all!" he shouts as the metal rapidly cools from the water and he continues to plummet back to the tower.

He looks up and spots Ritoru, picking up speed as he continues to dive at him, "Whoa whoa there! Calm down! Lets work this out!" Mugoi panics as he sees him coming in fast, "You don't want to-!" but it's too late, Ritoru slams his fist into Mugoi, breaking through the suit.

They smack into the floor and break through with ease. As they reach the floor below they rush past Asuka and the downed Mandy before  breaking through that floor as well and rushing past Miashi, and then through that floor. They continue through all of it, Ritoru pummeling Mugoi all the way through.

"You...Fool..." Mugoi manages to get out as they continue to crash and Ritoru continues to beat the hell out of him, "You'll die from this crash too..." Ritoru stops his assault for a moment, "Good point," he grabs hold of the remains of the suit that wrap around Mugoi and absorbs the metal, "This'll be a decent cushion," he cocks his fist back, "Lets see how you do!" he slams his fist right into his face and sends him crashing into the bottom floor, Ritoru follows close behind.

The metal coated pirate captain slowly gets to his feet, the metal he absorbed slowly peeling off, "W...Wonder if the others are finished yet," he says, stumbling around, covered in wounds.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 1, 2010)

*South Blue: Unknown Island*

"Where are we going?"

"I heard there's a Pirate Captain around here with a 20 million Belli Bounty on his head.  We need the money for supplies."

"You know we were lucky that my previous captain took all of the blame for that shitty prison break and we got rewarded for thwarting his efforts."

"Yup.  Still don't have a bounty on my head.  Let's go Chunhi, heard this guy is pretty strong."

"You have a plan?  Wait.....never mind."

The two individuals arrived at a large bar where a large amount of laughter can be heard from.  The two people opened up the door, walked up to the bar, and each sat down on a stool.

The bartender walked up towards the two individuals, "What'll you be having?"

One of the men took out a Bounty Poster and smiled, "We'll pay whatever back after we cash in this guy."

The bartender nodded his head, "All of the guys here is his crew."

The bartender then opened up a hidden door on the floor and went inside it.

The two men turned away from the bar and approached two pirates.

"Who are you two, eh?"

"They're probably a couple of gays.  Hehe."

"Aww, shucks.  That's so sweet." 

The two individuals punched out the Pirates and everything fell into silence, "And who would you two be?"

One of the individuals drew his scythe from his back, "Nathan Viggs, we are here for your head."

"I asked who you two bastards are!!!"

"Oh right, where are my manners?  I'm Paegun Collaart and this lad here is my colleague Chunhi.  Chunhi, Blue."

Chunhi nodded his head and his white tracksuit began to change into a blue color.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 2, 2010)

_Mington Fortress, capital of Beaufordia_

As long as you stayed away from the slums, the rural sectors, the markets, and the docks, and were middle to upper class or a marine, Mington Fortress was by all accounts the safest place in the country. The governor had complete control over the entire country from this center, except in more lawless, pirate-infested regions. Which was basically all of Beaufordia except for Mington Fortress' citadel. 

So it came as little surprise that when the government sent a team of inspectors over to check up on things heads started to roll, starting with the governor himself.

"YOU ARE A DISGRACE!" A heavy,powerful voice echoed throughout Mington Fortress' citadel, so loud was this voice that glass shattered. The governor was even blown off his chair by the sheer force of the angry, angry head inspector's yell. 

"But I stopped the rebellion! Doesn't that count?" The governor reasoned.

Usually the government inspectors came to Beaufordia once every 6 months. They were usually people like the governor, who could be swayed to turn the other cheek with a small, if generous gift. This inspector, with her hefty, heavily armored features and giant axe twice the size of a normal human, was not a usual inspector. Nor were her subordinates, who were just as armored but lacked the oversized axe their leader held, settling for normal sized axes which they wielded in pairs. 

"Governor." The inspector began again, her voice causing small vibrations in the air with its sheer volume. Provided you weren't deaf by now her voice could've been considered beautiful. " In my 8 years as a government inspector of member territories this is one of the worse places I have ever reviewed in my tenure here in West Blue. The standard of living is below what is expected of a major country, and it is evident to me that it has been for several years. Because of this, I release you from your service."

The governor tried to speak once again, but this time his voice was muffled by an armored man pointing his axe to his throat. His guards were too scared of the head inspector to do anything. 

"From this point on Proctor Vykul will be the transitional governor. He is the one pointing the axe, by the way. I shall return in 2 days after having inspected the rest of the towns, starting with..." One of the proctors handed her a list. "here we go. Ismellweenies. We shall continue there." 

The inspector and 3 of the proctors turned around and marched out of the building. For reasons only he knew, the governor was even more nervous now. A meeting between her and HIM was not going to end well.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 5, 2010)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice/Off the coast of Twin Capes...*
"Okay we're done here!" 

"That's just wrong..." 

Bonnie shook her head with an expression of disgust, as she stared at the twelve foot tall wooden pike which they had planted into the ground. They had entrenched the pike right at the mouth of the great current of Reverse Mountain, just as Arkins had instructed them. Arkins wanted it to be seen by anyone passing through.  

The two Marines who stood beside Bonnie seemed to find the grisly scene funny however. One of them shrugged and laughed it off. "You can't say Arkins doesn't have a sense of humor," he responded. 

"Pfft...he's a nutjob!" Bonnie retorted, and coming from her that was saying a lot. "C'mon let's blow this popsicle stand before Arkins decides to string us up with that poor bastard!" 

As they headed off to the transport boat, waiting to ferry them back to the *Dark Justice*, Bonnie stopped for a second and inclined her her head towards the pike. "Later pal!" she said with a tip of her cap. 

Firmly planted atop the pike was the severed head of the Pirate captain who had taken his life only a few hours before. The fanatical smile was still permanently etched on his face even in death, and his hollow eyes were wide open as in shock. Affixed to the center of the pike was a wooden signboard, into which was carved a message, or a warning depending on how you looked at it...

_Welcome to the Grand Line_

_Meanwhile..._
Arkins sat in his office, staring intently at each profile of the Phoenix Pirates. Prince also sat opposite of him, but as usual Arkins pretended as if he wasn't there. Each of the profiles on Arkins desk contained the total sum knowledge of each Pirate that they could obtain. Their powers, strengths, weaknesses, personalities, even their favorite foods. All in all they were a pretty weak bunch he had to say. In fact if this order hadn't have come from Clemens herself, he'd be insulted to be wasting his time on such amateurs. However they did have potential, and it was better to pluck these little sprouts before they could grow into something more. 

Arkins pointed out three profiles to Prince. "These three are the most dangerous," he told Prince, "Phoenix D. Rose, Gatrom Goliath, and this one Jax." Arkins waved his hand dismissively at the other profiles, and regarded them with about as much interest as a person does the gum underneath their shoe. 

He picked up the profile of Jax and tossed it at Prince. They had the least intel on this fellow which annoyed Arkins, who made it a habit and prided himself on getting to know an enemy even better then they knew themselves. "Not a lot of intel on that boy. No home island, no parents, no history, his goals, not much of anything really..." Arkins told Prince. "I was going to order you to kill him if he resisted but it seems he has piqued the interest of the science division. Dr. Hawthorne himself has requested he be brought in alive." s


----------



## Noitora (Sep 5, 2010)

Severan Lovette ~ The Phoenix Pirates
​*Severan vs. Tryn - End*

The loud sounds of crashing thunderous roar echoed through the town as Tryn swung down with his large weapon in a berserker rage in an attempt to strike down his pirate foe. He had grown tired of the mocking quirks of the angelic enemy and his implication he could easily take down the berserker had pushed Tryn over the edge. His burning and body fuelled by the fire of his anger with no mercy in his actions, he wanted the damn pretty boy dead into dust. Severan kept a steady stance, his charming eyes solely resting on his attacker, and as his strike came closer and closer the yellow coated pirate said in a collected tone while twisting both wrists to his sides.
*?Vignoble Langer?* Suddenly from the ground a flower sprung forth, followed by numerous vines exploding from under the petals and swiftly wrapping themselves around the mans wrists and axe.
*?What the fuck!?? * The large man bellowed as he realised what was occurring, this power was work of that damn devil fruit. Before he could over power the vines more sprung from flowers all over the ground, wrapping around the large mans arms and legs and spreading out his body in an open armed position. He struggled constantly, but there would not be enough time to resist.

*?Flowers. Such beautiful, heart warming things do you not think?? *Severan said casually as he slowly stepped closer to Tryn. One hand slowly drew the saxophone on the back of his hip.  The large man continued to struggle, forcing against the vines which were tightly wrapped around all his limbs. This was one sick trap.
*?They hold the beauty of women, of the sea, of the world. There are two types of people in the world, my friend, creators and destroyers. You, of course, cause destruction wherever you go, laying waste to all the beauty of the world without a second thought. While I am a creator, trying to bring the beauty of the world for all to enjoy.  Your days of causing mindless destruction are over, your mistake was?attacking the beauty of the world.?* As stunned as Mary was at the fight, she could not help but groan at the thought that Severan was implying her. The pirate stepped into close range and with a twirl of his saxophone a huge blade grew out of the side, bigger than the instrument itself in the shape of a one sided axe head or Chinese halberd. 
*?Wait!?* Tryn growled as he struggled against his bindings. Severans calm gaze turned sour.
*?Farewell.?* And with a powerful diagonal slash down across the warrior a line of blood exploded from a huge cut across his torso and neck. The large mans eyes rolled back in his head followed by a groan of pain. Severan twirled the saxablade to remove the blood and slid it back to his belt. The charming pirate turned in a suave fashion and began to stride away, behind him the vines released the victim and returned to the flowers which held them, the support on the warrior being lost causing him to fall to the ground in a huge heap.
*?I never forgive a man who strikes at a woman.? *

Sseveran began to head towards the Singed complex.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 6, 2010)

*The Phoenix Pirates/With Richie...*
"Richie what does this do?" the little girl Hannah asked, holding up cylindrical metal tube with many gears built into it. 

"Be careful with that!" Richie exclaimed, gently taking the device from her and laying it on his makeshift workbench. 

Building a homemade rocket certainly isn't an easy task, especially when you only had some scrap metal and glorified duct tape to build it with. But for a boy genius like Richie this rated a, "Easily Doable" on his difficultly scale. The young engineer sighed with relief as he finished drawing up the design schematic for the modifications to the ship of these so called Phoenix Pirates. Amelia had left him to start the ship repairs, and went off to find the rest of the crew. Richie looked up at the dozen volunteers who had offered to help him. All of them citizens who had suffered under Singed's tyranny, and wanted out of the Gog. The rumor had spread like wildfire that there was a Pirate crew that had found a way out of the belly gigantic Sea King, maybe the biggest Sea King ever. 

Richie gestured towards the Dagger. "See that piece of junk?" he asked the volunteers. "Well I'm gonna turn it into the fastest piece of junk ever...GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!" With that Richie organized the volunteers into groups and set about making his design a reality, finally feeling like he was at home for the first time in a long time. 

_With Rose..._
"Work legs!" Rose demanded sharply as she lay on the crumpled kitchen floor within Singed's complex. That Singed guy had poisoned her with some crazy gas that had paralyzed her entire body. To make matters worse there was also a giant steel fridge not twelve feet from where she was laying. Rose grit her teeth with determination and pictured the giant carton of ice cream (preferably chocolate chip mint) that was surely locked within the fridge. Anyone who didn't have ice scream in their fridge was surely bonkers in her opinion. 

"Think ice cream!! rocky road, chocolate fudge swirl!!!" she grunted loudly, exerting every fiber of willpower in her being. Sweat poured down her brow as she willed her legs to move. After a few tense seconds she felt a sharp tingling, almost like small pins pricking her skin, at the base of her feet. 

Rose huffed with laughter. Progress was progress, but then suddenly a thought suddenly occurred to her, something that she hadn't considered before. Rose opened her mouth wide and took in a deep breath. After filling her lungs with a good enough amount of air, she exhaled sharply. The stream of air formed into a giant translucent bubble which surrounded her body. 

"Why didn't I think of this before!?" Rose wondered aloud as the bubble began to float upwards, coming to a stop about four feet off the ground. Now all she had to do was propel the bubble towards the fridge. 

"Rose!" a voice called out from nearby. 

"Over here!" Rose called out, her voice sounding muffled from within the floating bubble. 

Her older sister Amelia appeared through a door at the end of the kitchen. She stopped short with a surprised face when she saw Rose floating around in a bubble. "Rose are you okay?"

"AMY! Look I can float!" Rose declared happily. 

"Yes, yes I can see that..." Amelia remarked with a hint of amusement. "Why are you uh floating around like that?" 

"Cause I can't move. I got poisoned by that mook Singed and now I'm paradiced like that little guy Richie!" 

*"Paralyzed."*

"What's that mean? Oh hey how did you find me anyways?"  

"I followed the disaster trail." 

"You're so funny!" Rose guffawed. "Hey there's ice cream in that fridge, could you get me some?"  At this point she had totally forgotten about her paralysis. First thing was first..._ice cream_. Amelia rolled her eyes slightly as she opened the fridge door wide open and looked inside. 

"Hm..." Amelia grunted. 

"Hm? Hm what?" 

"It's just a bunch of drugs, like what you find at a hospital" Amelia remarked. She took out a small bottle of clear liquid and read the label aloud. "This one says anti toxin..."

Rose visibly pouted with disappointment. "That ain't no ice cream flavor I ever heard of!" 

"Well it might counteract the poison in your body," Amelie countered. She began to look around for a syringe, while Rose muttered curses under her breath about what a sucky kitchen they were in, not realizing that it was a makeshift lab.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

*Prince*

Prince sat opposite Arkins, casually taking sips from his silver flask. Arkins was briefing him or something...Prince didn't honestly care that much, but he had to humor his commanding officer.

"I was going to order you to kill him if he resisted but it seems he has piqued the interest of the science division. Dr. Hawthorne himself has requested he be brought in alive."

"Any particular reason why Niles wants him? I kind of have issues with that guy, seeing how he's insane and all," Prince said, picking up the file and leafing through it. There wasn't much, and Prince wondered  if Hawthorne just wanted the kid because he couldn't stand not knowing about him. It irritated Arkins, Prince could see that.

Even if an irritated Arkins made his life significantly more difficult, Prince enjoyed it, and now he had the chance to milk it for all it was worth. Maybe this kid would be a super fast, super strong, nigh invulnerable flying alien who got his powers from the sun. Yeah...that was adequately ridiculous.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> *Prince*
> 
> Prince sat opposite Arkins, casually taking sips from his silver flask. Arkins was briefing him or something...Prince didn't honestly care that much, but he had to humor his commanding officer.
> 
> ...



Arkins shrugged at Prince's question. "These things are above my pay grade," he responded flatly. He didn't like this fact none too much either. 

Truthfully however, he had tried to coax the truth out of Clemens the best way he knew how, but even she wasn't of a mood to talk about it. Which meant it was something very highly important or, and he found this notion troubling, even she was in the dark.  

"I was simply told that the boy has an interesting power which the science division would like to analyze. Just like they wanted Yajuu. This boy, the girl captain of the crew, and the spiky haired pipsqueak, have all been requested to be brought in alive. They each have certain qualities of interest, whatever that means."  He pointed at the photo of a smiling Rose and then at Gatrom, with disgust. He hadn't yet decided if he'd kill the girls older sister however. The fact that she was the blood niece of an influential Vice Admiral didn't help matters in that regard. 

Arkins had heard the rumors of devil fruit users being hunted down, like that recent operation Annie the Kid pulled to capture Jim Hawkins the Devil Fruit mimicker (which he learned from from Clemens of course, ever her confidant). Arkins himself wasn't a fan of Hawthorne either, that traitor scum. When the World Government let that man return to the fold after years of piracy and so casually absolved his sins, it left Arkins with a bad taste in his mouth. 

"That's why I want you to come as close as you can to killing him. I want to see what this fuss is all about."


----------



## Pyro (Sep 6, 2010)

*Moab and the Crimson Fist Pirates*


Moab ran alongside his crewmates as the attack team got close to the large group of marines. However, he wasn't going to complain if he happened to lag behind a little bit and let some of the other crew run into the mix first to take out some of the biggest marines first. 

As Moab approached the group, he reached into his side sachel and picked out two of his attack balls. After charging them, Moab threw the balls into the air watching as they landed in both the left and right corners of the mass of marines. After a second delay, he saw two large explosions and flying marines.

"Haha! Did you see that Dante? Or did that other pirate mess you up so bad you can't even see straight?!? Haha!" And then, as Moab strikes a heroic pose. "These weak guys should know better. They're messing with Moab, _The Great Boom_... no that doesn't sound right... _The Extrodinary Exploder_... no that's too long... _Da Best_... nope, too black. How about..."

As Moab was lost in thought, a marine had began to sneak up behind him. Once he got close enough, the marine let out a loud yell and swung his sword straight at the back of Moab's head. All of a sudden, a blade appeared blocking the path to the doctor's head.

"Goddamnit Moab! Get your shit together or your gonna get killed!" Hachi yelled.

Moab turned and looked behind him to see Hachi blocking a marines sword inches from his head.

"OH SHIT!" Moab yelled jumping back and falling to the ground. Hachi then skillfully and quickly dispatched the marine and resumed his attack upon the marine group. 

"I'll figure out the name latter. Time to kick some marine ass right now though." Moab said to himself as he ran towards the group of marines with his scalpels raised.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 7, 2010)

*Crimson Fist Pirates*

"I'll figure out the name latter. Time to kick some marine ass right now though." Moab said to himself as he ran towards the group of marines with his scalpels raised.

"I don't think so," a voice said from above. It was the mechanic gunner from the Red Tempest Pirates, flying above them, "Hey it's that one eyed freak from before! How the hell is he flying...?"

"Anti gravity belt genius, and you all bore me, I'll be heading over to your ship, fill it full of holes so even if you do try to run away after we beat you senseless you'll be trapped and shot down by our lovely marine friends here," he gives a slight salute, "Off I go," he says before heading towards the Crimson Sea Dweller.

"We've gota' stop him!" Hachi shakes his head, "No, Vince and the others will handle him, we've got more important things to take care of," he says before cutting down another marine and heading into the entrance of the spiraling base, the others following behind.

*At the top of the tower*

Derrick sits at the table along with his gracious host, Issac Redstone, "Well Scarlet Breeze was it?" he asks the well dressed man sitting across from him.

Issac takes a sip of tea, "Red Tempest actually," Derrick rolls his eyes, "Yea, whatever. Seems my crew is about to bust up your whole little operation here."

Issac grins, "Oh is that so? As if the bombardment of marines or the fact that my men have already dealed with your trash of a crew with ease weren't enough, I've got plenty of tricks up my sleeves anyway," he says with another sip, "So don't you were Crimson Fist, things are going just as planned."

The two pirate captains stare at each other, each having a look as if they knew something that the other did not.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 7, 2010)

*The Hoax Pirates/With Helen...*
Helen swam through the waters just off the coastline of the peaceful forest island, slicing through the waves at a comfortable pace. With their captain moping around like an idiot, she didn't have much else to do except train. Around her waist was strapped a 200 pound weight belt, as well as fifty pound straps attached to her ankles and wrists. As she passed by a long stretch of beach, Helen could see her bright blue towel and swords laying on the sand, and to her left was their ship anchored in the distance.  

_Two laps down, one more to go._ 

Helen took a deep breath and began to pump her legs, pushing herself to go faster, all the while resisting the dragging pull of the weights. No pain, no gain. Helen shifted her body around to switch to a backstroke, but then felt something brush her left leg. Helen stopped mid stroke and floated in place, narrowing her eyes at the water around her. Suddenly two hands clamped down on her ankles with a vice like grip and yanked her under. She had no time to scream as she disappeared beneath the surface.    

_With Robbie..._
Robbie laid back casually on the beach not too far from where Helen had just been pulled under. Only a few minutes ago he had seen her zoom by and waved at her. She didn't wave back of course, even though he was sure she had seen him. He sipped a martini and sighed with a tired face. "Training is tough," he mumbled. Which is to say it was tough watching other's train. 

It was then that he heard a faint but audible clicking sound emanate from the sand nearby. Robbie turned his head around and raised a curious eyebrow. There it was again, but even louder, and it was coming from beneath the sand. 

"What the hell's that noise?" 

As if answer to his question, a giant bright red claw thrust out of the sand in front of his feet. Everything after that was a blur as he leaped away from the claw. A giant human sized lobster emerged from the sand and crumpled over Robbie's beach towel and crushed the martini glass. Robbie's eyes widened with disbelief at the sight.   

"Hello!" the lobster said in a Human like voice, clicking it's claws together. 

Robbie rubbed his eyes and did a double take at the Lobster. "Please tell me someone spiked my martini!" 

_Back With Helen..._
Helen struggled to release herself as she was dragged all the way to the sandy bottom, but whatever was pulling her had a tight grip on her ankles. She hit the bottom with a thud, kicking up debris all around her. Helen looked up at her attacker and a look of surprise appeared on her face. It was a bright green Fishman floating above her, thickly muscled, and a shark like fin protruding from it's back. The Fishman wore skin tight shorts and no shirt, pasted across it's barrel chest was a tatoo of a black sun like emblem. He saluted at Helen before drawing a jagged edged sword from the scabbard strapped to his belt. 

Helen looked past the Fishman, towards the surface which seemed much farther away all of a sudden, and cursed inwardly. No sword, and stuck underwater with a Fishman swordsman ogling her as if she was chum in the water. Trouble indeed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 8, 2010)

*The Hoax Pirates*
The six of them waited for the Hoax Pirates to separate. Divide and conquer as the old saying went. They didn't have to wait long thankfully. This crew didn't seem united in the slightest, and each one was off doing his or her own thing. 

_With Feroy..._
Feroy stood by the rocky coastline, training. He didn't notice the man emerge from the jungle behind him. The stranger dressed sharply, with a crisp suit and overcoat. He wore gold rimmed spectacles with a strange clock face emblazoned across the lenses, and twirled around an ebony cane with his right hand. Suddenly he began to whistle.  

"Beautiful morning isn't it Captain?" he called at Feroy in an amiable voice. All he needed was for Feroy to look him in the eyes. After that, time would just fly by. 

_With Kaimetsu..._
Kaimetsu trained as he always did, training when he was healthy (which was never), training when he was hurt (which was always). Not far off, a black panther with a sleek and glossy coat the color of night, stalked the Samurai from high up in the trees. Ironically, Kaimetsu had his own pet Panther. This other panther however was no normal jungle cat. It had a name, Shikon, which meant Fang, and it had a burning desire to slice open Kaimetsu's throat before the Samurai even noticed he was there.  
_
With Alex..._
Alex leaned over the railing, looking out at the water. He was fantasizing about beating Darver within an inch of his life, and didn't hear the stranger who stealthily climbed up to the deck on the opposite side of the ship. The figure was covered from head to toe in a thick body armor, and his face was totally shrouded by a mask, and a round straw hat. He slowly began to creep towards Alex, as quiet as a ghost. 
_
With Sylvia..._
Sylvia was wandering the forest, looking for medicinal herbs. The forest of this island was lush with plants that had many healing properties. Suddenly, and quite unexpectedly, a dark cloud formed in the sky above her, casting a dark shadow across the forest floor. Then it began to rain. 

"Do you need an umbrella?" a woman asked Sylvia from behind.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 8, 2010)

*With Helen...*
Helen estimated how long she'd be able to hold out underwater, as the Fishman above circled above her, almost begging her with it's black coal eyes to try and escape to the surface. _5 minutes?_ She could certainly hold out that long without air. _10 minutes?_ Now that was cutting it close.

The Fishman raised the man sized serrated blade, the color of crimson, over his head and began to swing it around in a wide seeping circle. The water around the sword began to coalesce and ripple as if it had a life of it's own, forming a funnel around the blade. 

_What is he doing? _

The Fishman spoke: *"Fishman Kenjutsu: Ocean Current Slicer!"* 

With a powerful downward swing he sent a spiraling current of water flying at Helen. The swordswoman kicked off the seabed with all her might and propelled herself upwards, trying to reach the surface, but it felt like she was moving in slow motion thanks to the weight belts she had on. She wouldn't be able to dodge the slicing current, and she had no sword to block with. Helen looked down at the weight belt strapped around her waist, and without even thinking flung it off and tossed it at the piercing slicing wave. The attack collided with her belt, causing an underwater shockwave that sent her careening back to the bottom, all the while burning precious oxygen from the exertion. 

_Dammit! _

Meanwhile the Fishman seemed content to observe her from above, as if he knew full well her predicament. He pointed up towards the surface with a smirk, and then shrugged. Helen stood back up and raised a middle finger at the Fishman. Oda help him if she got him on land. She felt her heart start to beat rapidly and her lungs began to burn. _How many minutes had passed? Two, three?_ The Fishman swung his blade around for another attack and unleashed the same slicing current. This time Helen swam off, keeping herself parallel to the seabed, narrowly avoiding the current as it cleaved straight into the sandy bottom. The Fishman shadowed her from above, easily keeping pace with her. She removed the weight straps from around her wrists, and spun around like a corkscrew, flinging them like miniature cannonballs at the Fishman. He easily bobbed and weaved through the water however and laughed. Helen grabbed her throat and grimaced.

_I need air!_ 

She broke to a halt, and rebounded off the sea floor, shooting up towards the surface in a desperate gamble. With every stroke, the sun drenched surface became brighter, as did her hopes. _Air!_ The Fishman had other ideas however. He appeared over her in a blur of speed, generating powerful currents in his wake. He swam around her like a torpedo, creating a whirlpool that spun her around rapidly like a deranged top. Helen felt what little air that remained shoot out of her lungs, replaced cold water. She clutched her throat and gasped, before being blasted back to the bottom where she crashed in a heap.  

The Fishman observed Helen's unmoving body. She lay face down on the sea floor, her long blond hair floating listlessly around her in tangled threads. He waited for a full minute, watching keenly, but still Helen made no sign of movement. The Fishman grinned from ear to ear, revealing a row of gleaming shark like teeth, and effortlessly glided down to the surface. He landed beside her and reached out with his webbed hand to feel her pulse. Nothing. The Fishman sheathed his sword, and hefted Helen over his right shoulder, he'd need proof to show the bounty collectors. Her severed head would do just fine.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 8, 2010)

Hachi took a deep breath. "There is no time to mess around." He spins both blades around and sheaths them. "Just what are you planning?" Jasmine asks. "Step back, All of you." Hachi takes a deep breath, pulling back his right leg, he leans forward on his left. "Here we go." gripping the handles of his blades he pushes forward, pivoting on his legs, one after the other, causing himself to spin quickly through the group of marines, When Hachi finishes, he is in the same position as before, this time his two blades outstretched to either side, blood slowly trickling down to the handle and falling to the ground. 

"Death Forest." The marines look at each other, then blood sprays into the air, each drop think and razor like. As the blood hangs in the air, the light strikes it just right, each drop takes on the appearance of a Sakura flower caught in the breeze. To the crew, the image they saw was quite beautiful for a moment. 



"GET A MOVE ON IT!" Hachi shouts, "I've cleared a path for you, Everyone get to the base and let me handle these guys for now!" Dante smirks. "I can't let you have all the credit." He slams his fist into his foot. "I'll stick with Hachi for right now! You guys go on ahead and we'll handle the guys out here!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 8, 2010)

*The Phoenix Pirates...*
Rose and Amelia exited the the smoldering wreck that had once been Singed's grand complex. Amelia cocked her head towards her sister, who was walking slower then usual. "How are you feeling?"  Rose had been paralyzed by a poison gas during her fight with Singed, but thankfully they had managed to find an antidote.

"I'll feel better when I get some ice cream!"   Rose said. Her eyes widened suddenly and she pointed up ahead. "Hey look it's the flower guy!" she exclaimed.

"Flower guy?" 

Amelia swung her head around and spotted Severan coming their way, walking with his usual flamboyant gait and mannerisms. "Not him..." she groaned. 

"Maybe he knows where they have ice cream!" 
_
Back at the Dagger..._
Richie wiped his brow as he finished hammering a sheet of metal into just the right the shape that he needed. He looked up at the townsfolk who were helping refit the Dagger, eager to be free as well. So far the work was going fast. With any luck he'd have the ship ready to sail on out of this blasted Sea King in no time. 

Then after that he'd leave these sucker Pirate's behind and head out for open water. He had a dream to achieve and he couldn't let a bunch of meatheads get in his way.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 9, 2010)

_*The Hoax Pirates/With Helen*
20 years ago on Mist Island...
Roland, Grandmaster of the Silver Mist Dojo, paced back and forth in front of his students. Boys who all had dreams of the sword, to live by it and die by it, but no girls, they weren't allowed in this "sanctified" place. Not even Roland's own daughter was permitted to be there, save for tea time of course. Helen however had different notions then her father, as she hid within a narrow gap in the wall, spying on the class through a tiny peephole. 

Roland spoke to his students in a solemn voice, "I see you all training your bodies diligently every day, growing strong, and I applaud this...but I see few of you training the most important aspect of the body."  Roland paused mid stride and tapped his temple. "This is the most important part of the body, and the strongest muscle you can possibly train." 

Suddenly Roland's eyes fluttered and he collapsed to the ground. 

"MASTER!!" 

The students rushed towards their fallen sensei. His face looked deathly pale and his chest was still. One of the students checked his wrist and screamed with wide eyed intensity, "I can't feel a pulse!" From behind the wall Helen cried out in shock, thankfully her cry was muffled by the cacophony of alarm. She was about to rush out of the tiny crawlspace and run towards her father, but then all to suddenly his eyes snapped open and he slowly sat up, with a serene expression on his face. 

"Mind over body!" he said in a clear voice. _
_
Right now..._
The Fishman bounty hunter began to swim away, carrying Helen over his shoulder. To him she appeared as dead as a doornail, drowned, that's all she wrote. It was then that Helen moved her right hand with viper like quickness and clamped down on his shoulder with a vice like grip, causing him to reflexively drop to one knee. He grimaced in pain and his eyes widened in disbelief as Helen slowly raised her head, revealing a ghostly pale face. She locked eyes with him and grinned. The Fishman was so alarmed that for a second he thought she had turned into some horrifying undead Zombie.

Helen quickly shifted her gaze towards the spiraling gills that crossed either side of his bulging neck. Before he could react she bit down on his right neck. He screamed in bloodcurdling anguish as a blood red mist filled the water around them. Out of pure reflex, he rose to his feet and kicked Helen away with as much force as he could muster. Helen flew upwards like a rocket, blasting through the surface of the water. She landed with a violent impact on the edge of the sandy beach, and rolled end over end until coming to a stop face up. 

"Air!" she gasped with sweet relief, breathing in heavy mouthfuls of the stuff. She wasn't even sure her father's technique would work, but thankfully it did. Suddenly an expression of disgust appeared on her face. She rolled over onto her side and spit out a bloody clump of flesh onto the sand. It still wriggled slightly, making her feel sick to her stomach. 

"I hate sushi," she muttered, wiping her mouth with her right forearm.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2010)

_Ismellweenies_

Government inspections weren't that taken seriously in Ismeelweenies. During Beauford's reign there weren't any in the first place, while the current ruler's agents could be persuaded to look the other way with a little 'gift'. It was a good system, one that's made a few people in town very prosperous.

Which was why it was a complete suprise to everyone in town when an entire brigade of marines arrived in town to arrest practically everyone. Many resisted, but ultimately they were all beaten down by a gigantic woman with a broad axe.

"Please, you've got to do something!" The mayor pleaded to the Syndic. He was on the deck of the Sinister Syndic's marine ship, where the Syndic's pirates were loading as much supplies as they can. 

"No point." The Syndic said, uncaring. "I'm not risking all my loot just to save a worthless little town with a shitty name."

A crate filled with fruit was put down next to the mayor. Several crewmen were lifting up the ship's ramp. The sails were already being unfurled. It was very obvious to the mayor that Ismellweenies was being abandoned. Everything he's worked for years gone in minutes. And the Sinister Syndic couldn't care less.

"Look at it this way, bub." One of the crewmen reassured him. "The boss hasn't thrown you out yet."

"Yet." Another crewman added.

By the time the inspectors got to the docks the Sinister Syndic's ship had set sail. The chief inspector sighed, having failed to capture the ringleaders of this little pirating operation they have in Ismellweenies.

No matter, that's why she had marine ships stationed nearby.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 9, 2010)

Kaimetsu-

"Rrr....." Kaimetsu was balanced on top of his blade, palm on the handle and the tip of the sheath on the ground. "I sense him too." Kai pushed off the blade, grabbed the handle and flipped, drawing the blade from it's sheath. He grabs the sheath as he flies through the air and points the blade towards the forest. "I should take off these weights first." He thinks to himself, but there was no time for that right now. "What is it you want?" Kaimetsu doesn't bother to look to deeply into the forest, if someone was there they would be moving quickly once they knew he spotted them. 

Isa Miashi-

"OI!!!" He shouts, walking up the steps. "OIIIIIIIIIII" He cries out again. "Gunner-girl! Crazy Cap! That other guy! You guys here?" He cries out, he had sheathed his blade and let out a sigh. "Man, this is going to be annoying." He rubbed the back of his head and smirked. "Maybe i can escape...." He nods. "Alright, Time to make my exit!"

Hachi/Dante-

"How big a cloud can you make of that flame spice?" Dante rubs his chin. "Pretty big cloud, But it would be all around us and i don't think that would be of any help" Hachi smirked. "Leave that to me." He begins to spin both blades around. "Get the cloud out!" Dante nods and begins to release he flammable spice. "What's the plan?" He asks. "You'll see!" Dante sighs, the marines charge at the two pirates. "Now, DUCK!" Hachi orders, Dante jumps out of the way as Hachi's blades cross each other. "SUMMERS STORM!" The spark from the blades crossing each other ignites the spice and the blade of wind sucks in the fire, creating a massive fire slash, bigger then even the original summers storm. 

"Summers Blaze!" He smirks as the attack burns through a group of marines.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Sep 10, 2010)

*With Feroy* 

"Beautiful morning isn't it Captain?" A voice rang out from behind Feroy. The mysterious voice didn't fit that of any of the Hoax Pirates and it certainly wasn't someone he knew. That could only mean it was a complete stranger--but why was he addressing him as "Captain"?

Feroy twirled around and cast his gaze upon the strange man. He was dressed quite sharply, one could mistake him for a nobleman. "Can I help you?" The Hoax Pirate Captain said as he gazed upon the stranger's weird spectacles.

"You most certainly can, Mr. Toglory." The man responded with a grim smile. 

Suddenly, the world around Feroy became considerably slower. The waves behind him became sluggish and Feroy's own breathing came in slow gasps. However, the mysterious man seemed to be moving at an accelerated speed as he twirled his ivory cane around.

".....What......the....hell...." Feroy exclaimed as even his own words came out at a slower pace.

"At this point, Mr. Toglory, resistance is futile." The man spoke as he took the top of his cane off revealing a fencing-type blade.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 12, 2010)

"Do you need an umbrella?" a woman asked Silvia from behind.

Silvia’s reactions, fine as ever, she whips out her pink sword pointing it at the mysterious Person’s neck. She could now see the face of her attacker. A woman dressed in red, with brown hair, and she did actually carry an umbrella. She let out a little yelp of surprise and then laughed. “Impressive,” She mutters, and then she smiles. She spins her umbrella, and knocks away Silvia’s hand. “Let’s dance!” She shouts, coming in. 

Silvia wastes no time with questions or useless movements. She follows the woman’s movements by charging forward. Her Eyes follow that umbrella and is she comes in closer, the umbrella is opened, revealing several steel blades. Silvia has already ducked though and slams her foot into the woman’s midsection. “Hmph,” Silvia says. “Only a bounty hunter would use such weaponry. I suppose I am paying for becoming allies with pirates now aren’t I?”

The woman chuckles once more, haughty laughter. Silvia flinches. “You’re also of noble class…” Setsuka’s eyes widen and she says, “How did you know?” Silvia shrugs. “Weapons like that cost some money, which you could get off bounties, but most likely you’re working with a team, so you would have to divide it equally. And then there’s the fact, that I too was once a noble. These signs are all tell-tale for somebody like me.”

Setsuka merely smiles. “I find it quite impressive that you were able to tell that, but a noble? Do you think I’m an idiot to believe a peasant like yourself could actually be a strong Noble like myself! You’re nothing but a pirate, a liar, scum, and the trash that I am about to wipe off the Earth.” She says, arrogantly. 

Silvia merely shrugs once again. “Believe what you want…” She says, “But I have no intention to be stuck here fighting you, when my comrades could need medical attention. I’ll end this quickly as possible, even though I don’t like   fighting in the rain…” She starts to gather pink energy, but is surprised to feel nothing there. As if an absence of her power… Silvia flinches and as more rain pours down, she feels her power be washed away. 

Silvia looks up slowly to see Setsuka grinning. The woman flies in on the stunned Silvia, her umbrella whirling around incredibly fast, wind gathering around it as she prepares to slice off Silvia’s head…


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 12, 2010)

*The Hoax Pirates/With Robbie...*
Robbie rubbed his eyes again, just to make sure his martini mix really hadn't been spiked by that idiot Alex. He looked again, nope it wasn't the martini mix. There really was a giant Lobster (about the size of a Brown Bear) standing in front of him, waving it's bright red claws back and forth. 

"You've got to be kidding me," Robbie muttered. 

"Why do I always get that reaction?" The Lobster replied. 

"I don't know...cause you're a giant talking lobster I guess," Robbie responded sarcastically. 

Without warning the Lobster lunged at Robbie with surprising speed. Robbie backpedaled, narrowly avoiding the Lobster's claws. "Hey what gives bro?" Robbie yelled in outrage. 

"Sorry it's just business," the Lobster replied, suddenly transforming in shape and form. Within seconds he had morphed into a strange bipedal lobster like creature, standing almost seven feet tall. Both his claws were even bigger then before, and actually glinted like steel. His entire body was covered from head to toe in a crimson shell like armor. "Hybrid form's much better for this work," he declared. "Name's Horace by the way." 
_
He's a Zoan! _

Suddenly Robbie laughed out loud at the irony. almost doubling over in a fit. Horace narrowed his eyes at Robbie. "Hey what's so funny?" 

"Kinda sucks being a Lobster Zoan and not being able to, you know...go in the water." 

Horace visibly frowned. "Rub it in why dontcha!" he exclaimed before leaping high into the air like a rocket and coming down over Robbie. *"Lobster Hammer!"* Robbie snap rolled to his right, narrowly avoiding the giant claw that hit the sand with enough force to create a plunging whirlpool like crater.

Robbie hopped back to his feet, and stared at the giant crater. This guy was a serious bruiser for sure. He looked over at his brown leather satchel, laying nearby. It had his dials, but he wouldn't need them. Robbie emitted a fierce growl from deep within his throat. "You've shown me your monster, now let me show you mine," he said with glowing amber eyes, that took on the shape of an eagle's eyes.  

_With Helen..._
As Robbie battled his crustacean nightmare, Helen was on a nearby beach catching her breath. She slowly sat up and stared at the water, waiting for the Fishman to appear. She had ripped out one of it's gills but knew very well it would take a lot more then to take him out. Right on cue a green mottled face rose up out of the water. The shark like Fishman glared at Helen with it's black beady eyes. He rose up out of the water up to his waist, revealing a patch of red crimson flesh across his right neck where Helen had bitten him. 

"You're gonna pay for that woman!" he growled, patting the taped handle of the serrated crimson blade strapped to his back. 

"Then come over here and do something about it you cheap shot artist!" Helen answered back, waving him on with her hands. She rose to her feet, feeling slightly lightheaded for a moment, but quickly regained her equilibrium. "Oh that's right you won't face me on land will you? Where I can skewer you like a tuna roll!" she added with a smirk. 

The Fishman spit at the water, he seemed to be considering his odds on land versus water. He was no fool however, wounded pride not withstanding, and knew where he would have the best chance of success. Helen however had little patience for his cowardice. She walked over to her two swords (a katana and a wakizashi) laying next to her towel, and grabbed them up. She drew both blades from their scabbards, and slowly strode towards the waves. 

"What the fuck are you doin?" the Fishman asked with a surprised face. 

Helen replied in an amused tone, "It would be no challenge beating a Fishman on land, so let's take this to your domain!" She took a deep breath and dived gracefully into the water. Helen never had a sword fight underwater, but the challenge alone thrilled her. She might even learn a few tricks, that or drown. Either way she'd make it interesting.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 12, 2010)

*Alex vs Garv*

The bounty hunter approaches the walking zoo as he gazes off into the distance, clueless about the attacker that procceeds. Garv slides out a gun and takes aim at Alex's back but before he can act Alex's boot's transform into a large cheetah and charge at him.

"So it's true," the scarred man says with a grin before firing what looks like a super soaker. A strange liquid engulfs the cheetah and it soons returns to it's original form of a pair of boots.

Alex slowly turns around and eyes the scarred man with a strawhat, "Who the hell're you?" he then looks down at his boots, "And what'd you do to my cheetah?"

"The name's Garv, I'm a bounty hunter here to take you in Alex Hunter," he says with a tip of his hat, "As for your boots here," he says walking up to them, "I've coated them in my special formula, so they won't be of much use but you can surely use them to warm your feet."

"Whatever, you don't look too fast anyway," he says cracking his neck. He rushes forward, avoiding another blast from Garv's gun and then heading in close to deliver a porcupine quill coated punch. 

Garv meets the punch with one of his own, his hand sporting brass knuckles. As they make contact the spikes from Alex's gloves snap right off and Garv makes full contact with Alex's fist.

The pirate hops back holding his fist, "Gah, more seastone? What the hell?" Garv rubs his gas mask covered chin, "Well, you're a pirate that uses devil fruit items...So yea, I think seastone weapons are a great idea for battle," he raises his super soaker, "Now think fast," he says before firing.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 19, 2010)

*Impel Down - Level 6...*
*"Don't take long Marine,"* Lolly grumbled. *"I'll be by the elevator." *

Arkins stared at the giant Chief Warden of Impel Down as he skulked away. The Ape Man seemed to be in a bad mood as usual, grumbling curses about incompetent Marines messing up his day yet again. Arkins ignored the malcontent warden and turned his full attention onto the person he had come to visit, a piece of filth sitting all alone in a cell. 

"Phoenix D. Roy!" Arkins announced in an authoritative voice.  

A bedraggled man with a wild mane of red hair slowly titled his face up to meet Arkins, grinning at him like a Jack 'O Lantern, the accursed smile that seemed unique to all D's. He spoke in a deep voice, edged with amusement. "Aye that's me Green Marine. And ye are?" 

"I am Lieutenant Samuel Arkins, commander of Taskforce Absolute Justice," Arkins replied. 

Roy's eyes widened with a face of awe, but Arkins could tell he was mocking him. "Oh are ye now? Now that sounds mighty impressive!" he exclaimed. "Now why don't ye take yer thumb out yer ass and tell me what ye want with me?" he added. 

Arkins bristled slightly but remained composed. Now it was his turn to smile. He stepped closer to the bars of the cell, still remaining cautious however. This man was still dangerous and was locked down here for a reason. "Well I don't really want anything with an old wastrel like you..." Arkins answered back nonchalantly. Roy chuckled at the insult and spit on the cold stone floor. Arkins continued, "I have business with your daughter." 

A glimmer of recognition flared in Roy's eyes and he froze. "Rose?" he muttered. 

Arkins nodded slowly and slowly grinned at Roy. It was a grin of a cat finally cornering a mouse. "That's right, your dear little Rose. I'm going to hunt her down. Do you know what I'm going to do when I find her?" Arkins waited a beat but Roy remained silent. "First I'm going to beat her to a bloody pulp, leave her right on the borderline between life and death. Then I'm going to snap her sisters neck right in front of her eyes. That's before I methodically kill the rest of her nakama in front of her as well, of course." 

Roy locked eyes with Arkins and a wild surge of energy seemed to radiate from his stare. Arkins felt an invisible force buffet his body, almost bringing him to his knees, but he remained on his feet through the sheer force of his own will. Suddenly Roy began to laugh, a loud and booming sound full of joy, but to Arkins it was pure insanity. 

"Gooooood luck!" he bellowed, before flashing that accursed smile at Arkins again.

_Ten minutes later..._
Arkins strode out of the great gates of Impel Down, and headed towards dock. A group of his men were waiting for him off to the side of the entrance, including Bonnie. She raised a curious eyebrow at Arkins state. He looked different to her, almost human actually. Someone or something had gotten to him. 

"Hey are you alr-"

"I'm fine," Arkins interjected calmly. "Let's go hunt some Pirates." 

Bonnie shrugged and quickly followed after him, but not before taking one last look at the imposing gates of Impel Down, and shuddering.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 19, 2010)

*With the Phoenix Pirates/1 day after defeating Singed...*
The crew had assembled at the rear of the ship to see Richie's newest invention. They all hoped that it would be their means of escaping the cavernous stomach of the great Gog, perhaps the worlds largest Sea King. Richie grinned confidently as he wheeled himself towards a large contraption hidden under a tarp and bolted onto the deck. He had been working on it nonstop without any rest or sleep, and the effects showed though his puffy eyes. 

"Alright meatheads! Behold our salvation!!!" Richie declared, before pulling away the tarp and revealing a cylindrical engine like contraption with many hoses and steel pipes intersecting all around it. At the back end was a giant nozzle which Richie tapped with pride. 

"Meet the Richie Rocket Mark *III*! Yeah that's right losers you heard right, I am that awesome. This isn't my first rocket engine, GYAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!"  

Richie of course neglected to mention that the last model he built exploded before taking off from the launchpad. His sister Jessie had almost killed him for that one. Ignoring this "minor incident" Richie went on to explain to these meathead Pirates how he had tailor made the rocket to be powered by Rose's unique bubble bursts (there simply wasn't another power source available on hand with the limited resources available), which would provide the chain reaction to propel the ship. All she had to do was fire stream of tiny bubbles into the intake and the engine would take care of the rest. 

"So we just give this big monster a bad case of indigestion and then use the rocket to fly on out. IT'S SIMPLE!!! GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!" 

"This is gonna be sooooooooooooooo awesome!" Rose exclaimed with glee, fantasizing about maybe even flying all the way to the moon and meeting aliens.  

If the crew didn't seem as optimistic as Richie and Rose, neither of them noticed. "We're going to die..." Amelia muttered under her breath.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

*Jax*

Jax looked up at the rocket and arched an eyebrow. "You're probably right," He said, shaking his head in response to Amelia's comment, "But we don't exactly a lot of options. And even if we did, there wouldn't be any talking Rose out of it."

He grimaced a rubbed his leg. He had managed to set it and assemble a makeshift caste, and a nurse from the village had given him some salves, but the only thing keeping him running was a bottle full of painkillers. His mind was agonizingly slow...but he would live. The bigger question was would Aan.

He had been surprised she had survived Meteor Combo, but her armor took the brunt of the impact. It was nearly completely shredded, but he had managed to salvage a glove and a few pieces of her helmet. He was hoping that a little poking around would give him some more information, but he could save that for when he had stabilized Aan.

She was alive, though barely. He wasn't going to let her die, but given their current situation there wasn't a lot he could do. Leaving her alive was a security risk, but for once Jax didn't care - she was the only lead he had on where he had come from, and he wasn't about to give that up.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 20, 2010)

*With the Phoenix Pirates…*
_The Dagger_ floated listlessly over a massive boiling sea of green stomach acid and bile, held aloft by a giant floating bubble that Rose had surrounded the ship in. They were within the very core of the great sea king's stomach. Rose stood up at the top of the crows nest with her arms held upwards, putting her full concentration in keeping the bubble strong. She craned her head downwards towards the deck and smirked. It had become a glorified refugee camp. 

Dozens of the townsfolk, men, women, and children (some of whom had never seen the outside world), who had been trapped within the enormous Sea King for so many years, huddled around the deck, eager at chance to finally see the outside world again. Rose let them come not out of any sense of morality, but simply because they all deserved a chance to be free just like anyone else did.  

A large metal sphere floated in the air, outside of the bubble. It hovered just a few feet over the roiling liquid, covered in an aura of glowing energy. Jax stood by the port side railing, levitating the sphere with his ability, a sphere which was really a bomb. Richie had packed the bomb with all the "Good stuff," as he had called it. 

*“EVERYONE STRAPPED IN? GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!”* Richie cackled through a megaphone. He sat at the extreme rear end of the ship, next to the giant rocket engine he had built, wearing black aviator goggles and a bright red scarf over his neck. Richie made some quick calculations in his head while staring at the nozzle of the rocket, which poked through the elastic surface of Rose’s bubble. He spoke through the megaphone again. *“OKAY DROP THE BOMB, GLOW BOY!!!” *

"If you call me Glow Boy again I'm going to drop you instead..." Jax responded dryly. 

“We’re gonna go to the moon!!” Rose hollered with excitement. 

“How about I just send *you* to the moon instead!” Amelia snarked from the deck. She didn’t know what was worse, being vomited out of a sea king, or dying in a fiery wreck. 

With a wave of his hand, Jax let the sphere drop into the sea of green. The sphere bobbed up and down over the slimy surface before sinking into the depths. Richie began to count down through the megaphone. *“5, 4, 3, 2-“*

*BABOOOOM! *

Suddenly the entire surface of the lake exploded in an inferno of energy, sending liquid gushing upwards in every direction. _The Dagger_ lifted off at the head of a giant geyser of green stomach bile. Just as the geyser began to engulf the bubble surrounding the ship, Richie slammed his fist over the engine trigger. The rocket engine exploded to life and belched forth a jet of white hot flame that propelled the ship like a bat out of hell through the Sea King’s esophagus. The sudden acceleration caused the entire ship to groan and shake violently. Rose shouted with effort as she tried to keep the bubble together. Meanwhile, Richie kissed the railing of the ship as he held tight with a white knuckled grip, “Hold together you piece of junk!”  but his voice was drowned out by the ear splitting roar of the giant sea king. After that everything turned to pitch black darkness followed by a brilliant blinding light.

_Afterwards…_
Amelia's eyes fluttered open. The first thing she saw was a blue sky, and Amelia realized they had made it, somehow. She had to cover her eyes for a few minutes before adjusting to the light. Amelia groaned audibly and rubbed her head, as she slowly sat up and took her bearings. Rose's bubble was gone, and the entire ship was in disarray, making loud creaking sounds with every wave that buffeted the hull. People lay here and there across the deck, in varying states of consciousness. Some just stared upwards at the sky with faces of disbelief, while a few others shed tears of joy. 

“It’s…It’s the sun!!” a woman cried, as if she was a blind person who could finally see again.  

“It worked?! Of course it worked, I’m a super genius!” Richie exclaimed from the rear of the ship. "BEHOLD MY FIFTH VICTOR....BLEAGH!!!" he cried before retching over the side.  

“Can we do it again?” Rose asked hopefully, as she hung upside down over the crows nest.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 23, 2010)

Hachi Vs Ryoku-

The two swordsman stand staggering outside the marine base, the area around them is covered in deep gashes, trees have been sliced to bits and animals lay dead all around. "Huff...Huff...." Hachi takes a deep breath and swallows some blood building up in his mouth. "You are not bad Samurai..." Ryoku breathes heavily. The two samurai had been fighting for a good while now, the entire area was proof that their battle was a harsh one. 

"In fact, I find it a shame to destroy you. You were worthy of your title Hachi." Hachi smirked. "My title? First mate of the Crimson Fist pirates perhaps? or are you speaking of my other title?" Ryoku smirks. "Byakoniyuri, Show me, your true strength!" Hachi draws both blades. "Then one last strike. This next one, will end it all...." He took a deep breath, "OOOOORRRRAAA!" the two charge forward. "SUMMERS STORM!!!" Hachi shouts.

Dante Vs No Face-

"Huff.... Hufff.... Huff...." Dante coughs, he lays on the ground, his body mixed and matched in too many ways to count. "You are no longer even human." No face smirks. "I can still fight." Dante smirks, "It might not be much, but it will be my final act..." He some how forces himself up onto his legs, which are now half arm and half leg. He holds out both arms, still as mixed, an ear at the end of the wrist instead of a hand, a finger for an ear... He is truly jumbled. But spice begins to flow from his body, All of his body, a jumble of spices form around him.

"Spice will have no effect on me!" Dante smirks, his right hand, what's left of it anyway, grips his lighter. "I don't need to worry about that." Tossing it into the air, the flame dances from the wind. "Condense the flammable spice into one area." The mass cloud of spice collapses in on the lighter. "The flame will ignite the spice.... creating...." 

before he can finish, the area is covered in a massive explosion.... 

Jasmine-

Jasmine stands atop a rock, breathing heavily. "You were a tough one." She coughs and looks down at Gou, he is bloodied but still standing. "It's going to be rewarding doing this...." She cracks her knuckles and leaps into the air. "Rodgers Special, Heavy Handed!" Gou holds up his hand to block the attack. FWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!! A massive cloud of smoke piles into the sky.

With Kaimetsu-

The panther man was a challenge at first, however, once Kaimetsu was able to rid himself of his weights the match was quickly turned around. His speed had increased drastically and the area around them was quickly being destroyed. The panther man rushed throught he woods, but Kaimetsu continued to unleash flying strikes cutting down trees left and right. "I'll finish this in the next strike." Kaimetsu held up his blade. "LIONS ROAR!" He shouts the slash flies at the panther man. "Shi-" Kai quickly leaps off a tree into the air and unleashes a second lions roar straight down. The two collide and create a loud crash that echoes through the woods. "Game. Set. Match."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 23, 2010)

*Vanessa vs Samantha 2.0*

The two stand in front of each other, panting heavily. Vanessa is dripping blood and Samantha is covered in cuts, sparks of electricity bursting from each of them, "I...Must...Kill you..." 

Vanessa holds out a spear, "Come..." Vanessa opens her palm and fires out a blast of wind, however Vanessa begins spinning her spear in front of her, to protect herself. 

"WHY WON'T YOU DIE!" she shouts, stopping the whirlwind and firing out a wire from her mouth that wraps around the pirate. Vanessa struggles but it's too late, a burst of electricity runs through the wire, frying her. 

"Yes...YES! YOU'RE FINALLY DEAD!" she shouts as Vanessa begins to fall to the ground, however she stops herself, one knee against the ground and the other foot still standing, "You've just made...A big mistake..." she quickly removes one of her seastone gautlets and grabs hold of the wire with her naked hand.

She focuses in on her hand, the freezing rushing through the wire and taking over her arm as it reaches the end, "What is this!" she shouts as she is slowly engulfed, "Your finish," she says placing her gautlet back on as she is fully frozen.

*Vince vs Jonas*

Jonas flies above the ship with his zero gravity belt, Vince shooting right after him. He twists his body to avoid the laser bullets fired by the Red Tempest pirate. Vince activates the guns in his wings and begins firing but the technician quickly deactivates his belt for a moment to avoid it and then reactivates it to maintain flight.

"You're not getting too far here," Jonas says shooting, smacking Vince in the wing, "Dammit...This guy's a pain in the ass," he says as he falls back to the ship. Fuka appears, his temporary arms in place and he pulls in Vince, "Lets end dis," he says with a grin before whispering to him.

Moments later Vince comes back to the sky with his damaged wing, however he flies right past Jonas, "What the hell are you doing...I'M OVER HERE!" he shouts, but Vince just flies off, "Fine...I'll come to you!" he shouts, flying after him. 

Vince narrowly avoids the pistol blasts but eventually flies right past the front of the ship. As Jonas passes in front of the Crimson Sea Dweller Vince shouts, "NOW!"

Back in the ship Fuka hears this and slams his fist on a button. A compartment on the front of the ship opens and a violent burst of flames fires out, engulfing the pirate as well as all of the marine ships in that direction for a quarter mile.

Vince eyes it, shocked, "Well...That works I guess..." Fuka comes back on deck, "Ya don't mess wit a man's arms...And now we got our escape route, dey just gota hurry da hell up..." he says looking up at the tower.

*Crimson Fist vs Red Tempest*

After finally being freed from his life of being a captive tea party guest he has been going a few rounds with the Noble Pirate, Issac Redstone, "You're...Really a pain the ass," he says wiping sweat from his forehead, "I must admit...You've exceeded all expectations..." Issac says, removing his suit jacket, leaving him with his white collared shirt and black tie.

"So we're getting serious?" he says with a grin, still shirtless and shoeless after being captured. He clenches his fist, magma engulfing it, "Well it's about fuckin' time..." he dashes forward, but Issac does not move.

The Red Tempest cocks back his fist and the air around it begins to spin around like a tornado. He punches forward to meet Derrick's head. Lava flies in every direction, burning the majority of the room.

"Lava Fists!" he sayas as he starts punching away fist sized blasts of lava, "That won't do," he says holding out his arm. The lava gets caught in the rotation around it and makes a tornado of magma around his arm, "This might hurt..." he fires off the blast right back at Derrick but at a much faster speed.

The Captain hits the deck to avoid the blast, though the lava wouldn't burn him the impact sure would be something. As he looks back to see the hole in the wall he knows he made the right choice.

"I'm done screwing around," Derrick says clenching his fist, *"Kīlauea,"* Lava begins leaking out from every one of his pours, coating his entire body.

"Interesting Technique...I think I'll give it a go," the air around him begins to spin around his body, and it eventually is coated in one tornados around his arms, legs, torso and head.

"Shall we finish this?" Derrick grits his teeth beneath his lav exterior, "Oh you have no idea punk..." he holds out his hand, "I just need to concentrate it..." his hand begins to pour out even more lava.

Issac does something similar, the tornado around his fist growing even larger, "Lets go! *Pinatubo*!" they both leap forward, smashing their fists together.

Wind and lava filled the area, burning down the upper half of the building. As the dust from the rubble clears Issac stands up, his white shirt destroyed and his body covered in blood and burns, "Well Crimson Fist...You were a better opponent than I would have expected...But were still no match for my genius and strength." 

"Is that so..." Issac's eyes grow wide as he sees him arise from the rubble, "It doesn't matter..." he says forming a tornado in his palm, "I'll simply finish you for good, here and now."

"Bad move," Derrick says plainly. Suddenly Issac falls to the ground, choking, his skin begins to horribly burn, "What is this!"

"Sulfuric Acid Haze, a side effect from my Pinatubo attack. It fills the air, burning whatever it comes in contact with, and with that little tornado there you sucked it all right to you..." Issac falls to his knees, grabbing his burns, "No...No...NOOOO! HOW CAN AN IDIOT LIKE YOU-!" but he then begins choking before he can finish, falling to the ground to writhe in his pain.

Derrick stumbles away, but suddenly spins around and unleashes a blast of lava, "Lava Cage," he says, engulfing Maxi who was attempting to attack from behind, "I have no more need for you...I'd avoid trying to suck in any of the air around here...If your new Captain over there left you any left, he seems to really be lovin' it," he says before finally heading off back to his crew.


----------



## Pyro (Sep 24, 2010)

*Moab vs Saiko*


Moab sat with his back against the trunk of a nearby tree on the island.  He had to admit, his ribs no longer hurt as much as they did only minutes earlier. The battle had ended very abruptly. The guy named Saiko had jumped in all spicy and landed a few good blows on Moab, but after Moab proposed an idea, the fighting soon came to an end.

He looked around and saw that all of his crewmates were beginning to reach the close of their respective battles. Moab briefly wondered why it was that every time they fought a group of people, there were always enough baddies that each Crimson Fist Pirate got their own fight. Seemed like something someone would do in a roleplaying game to him. 

A smirk appeared on Moab?s face as he chuckled at the thought. Then Moab felt a cloud of smoke and heard a voice from the man to his right,

_?And you call this medicine??_ Saiko asked.

?Medicinal marijuana. This shit could turn the New World into the East Blue if so many pirates weren?t so uptight. I mean seriously, do you feel like fighting right now? Of course not. It?s just so depressing... all the fighting? all the killing? all the sadness?   ? Moab responded as he began to lose the great feeling he had just acquired. Instead, it was replaced with a feeling of gloom and dread. Neither man noticed, but Saiko?s devil fruit was already at work sucking all happiness from Moab. However, Moab?s horrible mood was beginning to rub off on Saiko as well leaving both pirates gloomy and depressed.

_?It almost makes life not worth living??_ Saiko added.

?Should we just kill ourselves now?? Moab wondered allowed.

_?Yes, we should. ? _Saiko agreed pulling out a large knife and pointing it towards his heart.

?Alright, on the count of three? Moab responded as he pulled out his scalpel and mimicked Saiko?s pose.

_?One? Two? THREE!?_ The two yelled. With a scream, Saiko plunged his own blade into his own chest only to see Moab stop at the last second.

?Pffft, you?re dumb. You actually fell for that? ? Moab said laughing as he walked away to meet up with the rest of his namakama.


----------



## Pyro (Sep 24, 2010)

*Gatrom and the Phoenix Pirates*


Gatrom was one of the few not to pass out from the G-Force when The Dagger rocketed it?s way out of the giant sea king. So, it wasn?t surprising that he was the only Phoenix Pirate to see a little girl who was probably one of the villagers from inside Gog, fly off the deck of the ship as it began to fall back down towards the water.

Without thinking, Gatrom ran forward and jumped over the side of the boat as he, the little girl, and the boat all freefell towards the blue ocean below. Gatrom placed both of his arms to his side to decrease wind resistance and managed to catch the girl before anything hit the water. He then pulled out his trench knife and stabbed it into the side of The Dagger holding on to it with one hand, and onto the child with the other.

The boat the violently smashed into the water as Gatrom used every last bit of his strength to hold on to his knife. His shoulder popped out of socket, but he and the girl were both safe.

?Mister? I can?t swim.? The girl said obviously scared.

?Heh, me neither.? Gatrom said with a wince. ?Don?t worry though, neither of us is going to die here.? He added as he used his good are to toss the girl up to the top of the deck where she landed safely.

Suddenly, a rope was thrown down from above and Gatrom was able to climb back up to his ship. At the top, he saw Amelia with a small grin on her face.

?I guess this is twice now you?ve saved this hammer from sinking to the ocean floor.? Gatrom joked.

?Oh don?t worry about it. I saw you go after that little girl. Just try and be more careful next time.? Amelia responded.

?Oh I sure hope there?s not a next time.? Gatrom laughed as he walked back to the wheel of the ship. As he walked there, he let out a large grunt and popped his shoulder back into place.

_?Hurts every time.?_ He thought to himself as he began to steer the ship. After only a few moments, an old man hobbled his way up to Gatrom.

_?Are we still in the Grand Line?_? the old man asked.

?Um? I would assume so. Unless that big lug can jump over the Red Line, we should still be in the same ocean.?

_?Then how may I ask do you plan on getting to the next island?? _

?Oh I?ve been sailing this baby for years. I think I can navigate to the closest island.?

_?You youngins never listen. Damn rookies. You can?t just go out and sail in the Grand Line! You need a lock post! The magnetic charges of each island mess with ordinary compasses. You?ll just go around in circles like this!?_ The old man raged.

?Well?. Damn? We didn?t really know that when we came here. Huh. Well, looks like we?ll be relying on our luck for this one. Don?t worry though, we?re pretty damn lucky.? Gatrom responded nonchalantly. 

_?Oh no you won?t. You?re not risking all of our lives on your luck. Here take this. It?s a lock post. It should take us to the nearest island.?_ The old man said as he handed what looked like a compass wrist watch to Gatrom.  

_?You guys got us all out of that giant sea king. You can keep that as our thanks. I was around back in the day of Monkey D. Luffy. I used to read about him all the time. That captain of yours? she?s special. Make sure she?s safe, the world can?t afford to lose another D.?_ The old man added as he hobbled away.

Gatrom thought about what the man had said as he attached the wrist watch to his arm. He looked at the arrow and adjusted the ship?s steering wheel as the wind blue through is blue hair.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 25, 2010)

*With the Hoax Pirates...*
Robbie limped across the sand, looking battered, blood dripping down his forehead. He held a blazing sword of flame that extended out of a bright crimson shell attached to a metal handle. Behind him lay the charred and smoking shell of his foe, a lobster zoan. The sucker was tough and his armor was as hard as steel. So tough in fact that he couldn't crack it even in his Griffin form. If it wasn't for his blaze dial sword he'd probably be dead in fact. 

"Guess we're having grilled lobster today," he muttered with a black grin, as he limped away to find the others. Robbie figured that this wasn't an isolated incident. As he limped along the coast, he happened to look out towards the water. His eyes widened with shock. The bloody severed head of a fishman bobbed up and down over the waves. Not too far away from the fishman head, a body was floating face down in the water, a female with long blond hair that floated around the surface in Medusa like tendrils.

"Helen!" Robbie screamed. Without thinking he tossed away his blaze dial and dived towards the water. He wasn't even thinking. In his frantic state it didn't hit him that he couldn't swim, not until he began to sink like a stone, and not until he was in too deep. 
_
*Not too long ago...*
"I need a badass weapon," Robbie told Helen. "Something to give me an edge. Also something flashy that'll impress the girls." 

Helen sat cross legged on deck, meditating. She slowly opened her eyes and regarded him with a blank stare, her "Helen stare." 

"And you're telling me this because?" she asked. 

Robbie rolled his eyes. "You know I thought we were past this whole chilly relationship..." he muttered with an inward sigh. "Anyways, I'm telling you this because I'd like to use a sword and I'd like some advice. I would've asked Kaimetsu but he just plain freaks me out."  

Helen chuckled and shook her head. Robbie narrowed his eyes at her. "Oh you find that funny huh?" 

"Swords aren't for you...they bite back, trust me," she replied in an amused tone. 

Robbie took out a crimson dial from his pocket and tossed it up and down in front of her with a grin. "Pfft...who said I wanted a normal sword?"_

_*Right now...*_
It was the smacking that rocked Robbie back into consciousness. His eyes snapped open and he saw Helen crouching over him, slapping him back and forth across the face. 

"You can stop now!!" he hollered, sitting up boltright. He looked at himself, clothes soaked to the bone, then at Helen who seemed fine, and then back at the water. The fishman head was still bobbing up and down across the surface, but farther out now. "What the hell happened?!"  

Helen stood up. "You almost drowned that's what happened. I had to fish you out of the water..._again_." She narrowed her eyes at him. "What on earth where you thinking? You know you can't swim." 

Robbie shook his head. It seemed like he couldn't win no matter what. "You were floating face down in the water. I just...I just reacted on instinct. Yeah it was dumb, so sue me okay." He then looked at her accusingly. "What the hell were you doing anyways?? I thought you were dead." 

"I was training, which _you_ interrupted."

"Well excuuuse me. Sorry that I like rushed into the water with no concern for my well being,"  Robbie retorted. "By the way, anyone ever tell you that you really really need to work on your thank you's?"  he added. 

Helen bent down slightly in front of Robbie and tapped her right temple. "I don't want anyone dieing for my sake Robbie. You really should think next time before acting so impulsively..." she chastised him, before turning around and walking off into the forest. 

"By the way, I'm going to be doing some special training. So if it looks like I'm dead...I'm probably not!"  she called out as she disappeared through the trees. 

"You're welcome!" Robbie hollered back at her with indignation.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 26, 2010)

Pyro said:


> Gatrom thought about what the man had said as he attached the wrist watch to his arm. He looked at the arrow and adjusted the ship’s steering wheel as the wind blue through is blue hair.


*Two days later...*
It wasn't a comfortable journey, but eventually the battered pirate ship made it to the next island, guided by the magnetic fields that controlled navigation in the Grand Line. As the refugees departed the ship to make their new lives, Rose sighed from the deck and leaned over the railing, glumly observing their departure. She specifically eyed the excited children who held their parents hands. 

"What's wrong?" Amelia asked from the wheelhouse. 

Rose remained silent and didn't respond. "C'mon spit it out. What's got you so down," Amelia asked, approaching her younger sister and patting her on the back.

"Nothin..." Rose muttered. "I was just thinkin about my pops."

Amelia immediately frowned. "Oh..." 

They never talked much about _him_. Rose's father had left (More like abandoned them in Amelia's opinion) while Rose was still a baby, so she had no memories of the man. Amelia however remembered him just fine, and how he broke their mother's heart. Suddenly Rose straightened up and turned around towards Amelia, her glum face replaced by a smile. 

"Alright listen up guys!" she told the crew. "Let's go get in some trouble!" 

"What?!" Amelia cried. 

"I mean let's go get supplies and stuff!" Rose amended without missing a beat. Honestly she left the boring stuff, like procuring supplies and food, to Amelia and Gatrom. She walked past Gatrom and winked at him slyly, before nudging him in the arm. "And then we'll get into trouble...hehehehe!" she whispered. 

"I heard that you know," Amelia muttered with a cross face.  

_With Taskforce Absolute Justice..._
Arkins sat at his chair, smoking a cigarette as he stared at the portrait of Zane Garrick hanging on his wall. The scowling face of the former leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice stared back at him, and seemed to follows Arkins no matter where he moved. Arkins knew it was a trick of the eye, but it was likely the closest he'd ever get to seeing the man in the flesh.  Suddenly the door to his office slammed open. Seawoman Recruit Bonnie Clyde raced in, braking to a halt just in front of his desk. She was out of breath and saluted haphazardly at Arkins. 

Arkins narrowed his eyes at her. He'd either let this rudeness slide, or ram the business end of his cigarette into the girl's forehead, depending on her answer of course. "You know, there is this wonderful concept called knocking, you should try it som-"

Bonnie didn't even wait for Arkins to finish and slammed down a telegram notice onto his desk. He grabbed the notice and stared at her curiously. "What is...this?" he asked, but he didn't need to hear her reply. The words were printed boldly on the notice...

Phoenix Pirates sighted on Gecko Island. Will attempt to detain for as long as possible.

Gecko Island Marine Branch 508

Arkins clenched the note tightly and read it over a dozen times, as if to make sure this wasn't some cruel hoax, or a trick of the eye like the painting of Garrick. But it wasn't, it was real. He slowly looked up at Bonnie and grinned, a rarity for him. 

"This is why I joined the Marines," he said.

Not a minute later the *Dark Justice IV* turned around on a dime, and made full speed for Gecko Island.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 26, 2010)

*Alex vs Garv*

After a long battle the two opponents faced each other, the Bounty Hunter covered in cuts and bruises over his burned skin and the Pirate drenched from head to toe in the strange seastone water.

"What will you do now pirate? You may have gotten a few good blows on me however now you haven't a single weapon left! It's over," he says raising his weapon.

Alex shrugs, "You know what, I don't say this a lot, but you're right," Garv tilts his head, "Well...Of course I'm right!" 

"Then I might as well take these off," he says kicking off his boots, his belt, jacket, glove, wristband, and finally his tiger arm, "Uh...Yea...I guess you might as well...Honestly, did not expect this kind of reaction...It's a tad unusual."

Alex stands in a t-shirt and pants, "Oh it's no big deal, really. Seeing how I still have one weapon left," Garv turns his head, "And what would that be?" he says preparing his super soaker.

Alex dashes forward, "My right hook!" Garv blasts his super soaker, as he was expecting another devil fruit weapon but it has no effect on Alex as he busts through it and slams his fist into the bounty hunter's jaw. 

He then pounces on him like a wild beast, unleashing a barrage of punches. As he finishes he tosses Garv over the edge and into the water, "I don't need those clothes to act like an animal..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 29, 2010)

*With the Phoenix Pirates/One Year later...*
_The Dagger 2_ sailed into the harbor of Shabondy Archipelago. An eighteen year old girl with short reddish blond hair tied into a pony tail, sat atop the crows nest, marveling at the giant mangrove trees and bubbles floating around the air. 

"Look at all the bubbles!" she exclaimed with excitement, clapping her hands together with delight. 

*Phoenix D. Rose 
Captain of the Phoenix Pirates
Bounty: 184 Million *

Rose was now a year older and had matured both in mind and body (into quite a beautiful young woman in fact, though Rose didn't notice). One thing that wasn't present a year ago, was the small two inch vertical scar beneath her right eye. However for all her physical changes, Rose's carefree personality still remained. She formed a bubble around her body and floated down to the deck below, next to the wheelhouse where Gatrom was steering. 

"Aren't you excited Gatrom? First we'll hit the amusement park for sure. Oh and I heard there's lotsa strong pirates around here," she said, which was code word for getting into a lot of fights. 

"By the way, it'll take me a couple of hours to get the ship coated!" Richie called out from the rear of the deck. The scrawny seventeen year old shipwright was tinkering with the ship's engine. 

*Richie Roseo
Bounty: 42 Million*

Meanwhile Amelia appeared on deck. Her hair, the same shade as her younger sister, was now even longer and crested loosely about her shoulders. She smiled as she laid eyes on the impressive panorama of Shabondy harbor. 

*Amelia Armstrong "Storm Arrow" 
Bounty: 80 Million *

Amelia also wore a form fitting black leather glove around her left hand. The glove was there for more then just aesthetic reasons however.

_1 year ago... 
Arkins pinned down Amelia's left arm with his steel capped boot. He looked down at her with a blank expression. "I was going to kill you, but then I realized that would be an unjust punishment. It's your sister who dragged you into all this afterall. You were going to be a Marine weren't you?" 

"Go to hell. You don't know anything about justice!" Amelia snarled back. 

Arkins chuckled and shook his head. "You're quite the archer aren't you?" he asked. Amelia remained silent however and defiantly kept her eyes fixed on him. Archer slowly drew his gunblade, Hyperion, and pointed the business end at her left wrist, tracing the tip along her skin. A second later blood flew everywhere.

"Now that is a punishment that fits the crime," Arkins said, his voice barely audible through Amelia's screams._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 29, 2010)

*Mariejois...*
The three Admirals, as well as several high ranking Vice Admirals, convened before Fleet Admiral Meiji in the royal conference chamber. Over the past year Piracy had increased tenfold, and the revolutionaries were gaining even more ground. Things were becoming desperate in fact. 

Meiji, on who's face the stress and toil was starting to become evident, pointed at a map of Shabondy. "Our intelligence indicates that several particularly troublesome crews have entered, or are about to enter Shabondy. I'm sure some of you know these crews well. They've been all over the newspapers afterall," he stated.  

Meiji pointed at the wanted posters of the Captains these crews."They must be dealt with swiftly and be made an example of. We will show that even this so called second coming of the Supernova's is nothing before the Marines. Who will step up to deal with these brats?"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 29, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Mariejios...*
> The three Admirals, as well as several high ranking Vice Admirals, convened before Fleet Admiral Meiji in the royal conference chamber. Over the past year Piracy had increased tenfold, and the revolutionaries were gaining even more ground. Things were becoming desperate in fact.
> 
> Meiji, on who's face the stress and toil was starting to become evident, pointed at a map of Shabondy. "Our intelligence indicates that several particularly troublesome crews have entered, or are about to enter Shabondy. I'm sure some of you know these crews well. They've been all over the newspapers afterall," he stated.
> ...



Kuro stood up. "Fleet admiral-san, if i could make a request. I would be glad to step up and capture the pirates. But, if possible, could i bring along a member of the CP9? or perhaps some vice admirals? It would be much easier to deal with the all of them this way." Kuro smiled. "But, i don't want anyone who would kill them... I believe these pirates should be captured and given a trial. Ah, and if Damien is to be there, perhaps we should allow Captain Rodam a second chance?"


With the Devil's Luck Pirates- One year after the events at Grand Szall Kingdom-

La fortuna sails towards Shabondy, the ship has had some minor adjustments to it, but it is in great condition. "Damien! We've reached Shabondy!" Marcus shouts down to the crew. "Excellent." Damien stands at the front of the ship, his shirt open, a large scar on his chest. "I wonder, will you be here Rodam?" He puts his hand on his chest. "That last run in we had, you damaged me something fierce..." Damien smirks. "ALL HANDS PREPARE TO DOCK! WE'RE HEADED FOR THE NEW WORLD IN A COUPLE OF DAYS!" Damien smiles to his crew as he finishes his order.

Damien Djall Fortuna-

Current bounty: 220 Million


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 29, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Kuro stood up. "Fleet admiral-san, if i could make a request. I would be glad to step up and capture the pirates. But, if possible, could i bring along a member of the CP9? or perhaps some vice admirals? It would be much easier to deal with the all of them this way." Kuro smiled. "But, i don't want anyone who would kill them... I believe these pirates should be captured and given a trial. Ah, and if Damien is to be there, perhaps we should allow Captain Rodam a second chance?"



Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens sat impatiently as the old man droned on an on about these troublesome rookies. Just looking at Meiji made her shudder. He was starting to look his age, and she began to wonder just how much longer Meiji would last before he retired...or was forced out. Either way she'd be getting a promotion to Admiral for sure. 

Finally the old man asked for volunteers. Clemens grinned from ear to ear, but then Kuro spoke up. His talk of trials annoyed her immensely. She cleared her throat and spoke up. "I will gladly volunteer and help you Admiral Kuro. There is a certain crew I'd like to deal with _personally_..." she quickly shot a sharp glance at Vice Admiral Armstrong who sat quietly in the back. 

"However with all due respect. I would advice against giving these foul criminals a trial. We already know that they are guilty. They are unabashed Pirates, flouting the laws of the World Government. No I recommend that we execute them all publicly for the world to see. Make an example of them,"  Clemens added, pounding her right fist against the conference table for emphasis. 

Clemens looked towards Admiral Aihato. She was sure would the lady Admiral would side with her on this. Clemens hated the woman, but not her philosophy...absolute justice.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Sep 29, 2010)

*The Hoax Pirates/1 Year Later*
"All of these idiots around here boasting around with their fierce bravado. It's hilarious!" Said a man pressing his foot against an unlucky bounty hunter's head into the ground. The bounty hunter was heavily bleeding in the face and he appeared to be in a position to surrender.

"P-p-please! I'm sorry!!! I have a family and I'm quite desperate at this point! Please don't kill me!" The bounty hunter cried out towards the Pirate.

"Blah, blah, blah. Everyone has their own sob story nowadays, yours isn't any different. There's no need to apologize! You wanted my bounty, so you attempted to take it. You failed at your objective, it's simply not my fault." The pirate said as he raised his foot into the air. The Pirate brought his foot down on the bounty hunter's head with great force, creating a crater in the area.

The Pirate crossed his arms and proceeded to walk away from the area, people starring in amazement. 

_"He's one of those rookies they've been talking about!"
"That guy's kinda scary!"
"I could take him if I wanted to."
"So that's my competition huh?"_

Various pirates/people spoke about the pirate as he walked about. A text box appeared to properly introduce the man.

*Feroy 'The Hoax' Toglory
Captain of the Hoax Pirates
Bounty: 253,000,000 beri*​
Feroy had grown a few inches taller along with growing a small goatee. He wore a captain's cloak around his shoulders and held a more determined look upon his face. "I wonder if they're done coating the ship yet?" Feroy questioned as he continued on.

*Mariejois...*
Visual disgust was appearing on Admiral Aihato's face as Fleet Admiral Meiji spoke of the ascending piracy rate and the trouble they were beginning to cause. How could the Marines let things get this out of hand when there are plenty of capable soldiers to put down the rebellion? It was simply ludicrous in Aihato's opinion.

"I'll put an end to all of this immediately!" Aihato said as she crossed her arms, a strong killing intent coming from the woman.

"Anglora, I hope you realize there are civilians, as well as *World Nobles* inhabiting Shabondy. There's no room to be reckless. Meiji stated in a stern tone.

Aihato raised a brow towards her superior, "Of course not. Most of them are probably congregated in the Lawless-zone of Shabondy, which will make all of them easy targets." Aihato rebutted. "However, I am absolutely against giving scum any benefit of the doubt. This is why the situation is in its current state. They must be eliminated, plan and simple.


----------



## Pyro (Sep 29, 2010)

*Gatrom and the Phoenix Pirates.*


Gatrom couldn't do anything but smile as he listen to his captain. Once again, they were going to be going onto a new island, and once again, they were probably going to get into trouble. It was ok though, they had gotten themselves out of some pretty tough spots before and Rose had gotten pretty tough over the past year or so.

_*Flashback to Christmas Island*

Gatrom preformed a spinning slash and yet another mechanical elf head rolled across the ground. However, it wasn't doing too much good as the little robots just kept coming. 

As Gatrom looked to the top of the hill he saw Rose fighting the giant cyborg who thought that he was santa. Hefting a rocket launcher that looked like a candy cane, the santa impersonator fired present shaped missiles at Rose at high velocity. However, Rose was no longer where she was standing only seconds earlier. The half robotic man looked up to see a young girl falling at extremely high velocity with her fist outstretched. All Garom could hear from that was a loud yell and then all of the robots ceased moving.

*Back at Shambody Archipelago*_


"We'll be there soon Captain. And don't worry, if we can get away from  Amelia long enough, I'm sure we'll find a pretty fun adventure here too." Gatrom said to the young redhead.

*Gatrom "Untouchable" Goliath 
Lead Enforcer of the Phoenix Pirates
Bounty: 99.9 Million*

"Haha, maybe I'll even find a Marine that I can bribe for a higher bounty. I mean seriously, 99.9? I'm pretty sure they did that on purpose just to piss me off." Gatrom laughed.

"I heard that you two." Amelia retorted. "And we're sticking together until Ritchie finishes coating the ship. No funny business."

Most of the crew chuckled as they all got off the ship to go explore as Ritchie stayed on the deck with his coating tools.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 29, 2010)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Mariejois...*
> Visual disgust was appearing on Admiral Aihato's face as Fleet Admiral Meiji spoke of the ascending piracy rate and the trouble they were beginning to cause. How could the Marines let things get this out of hand when there are plenty of capable soldiers to put down the rebellion? It was simply ludicrous in Aihato's opinion.
> 
> "I'll put an end to all of this immediately!" Aihato said as she crossed her arms, a strong killing intent coming from the woman.
> ...



"Aihato-san, Beverly-chan. We can not simply exterminate the pirates." Kuro chimed in, "We need to show the people we are not like the previous generation, The mishap at HQ and Impel down have put a strain on our image, to just start going around and slaughtering pirates will only make our goal of being good in the eyes of the people harder." Kuro let out a sigh. "To be too lenient is bad, but to be too strict is worse! We can't simply go around and expect killing to solve every problem. What if we make a mistake and kill the wrong person? perhaps one of the nobles decided to go to the lawless section looking for a bride, a husband or pet. We would be at fault if they were injured."


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2010)

*Jax*

Jax cracked a grin at Rose's excitement, a sight which had become much more common over the year he had been with the crew. He didn't look much different, except for the hair, which fell long now, nearly down to his back. A streak of grey zig-zagged down it, widening almost every day.

_1 year ago...

"Rose! Get out of the way! I can handle him!"

"No wait I got 'im! I just gotta-"

"Rose!"

"Seriously Jax? This is who you chose? She's got spunk yeah, but you need a little more than fighting spirit if you want to challenge a shichibukai...let's test those forcefields you've been throwing up. Those are new."

Present day_

"I'll get some maps of the New World. Our World Map is nice but we need some more specific maps if Rose really wants to conquer the Grand Line," Jax said. "Plus, I want a new sword. I think I've earned one, after I broke the last one saving your sorry asses," he said with a smirk.

*Jax "The Ghost"
Phoenix Pirate
Bounty: 90 million*


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Sep 29, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Aihato-san, Beverly-chan. We can not simply exterminate the pirates." Kuro chimed in, "We need to show the people we are not like the previous generation, The mishap at HQ and Impel down have put a strain on our image, to just start going around and slaughtering pirates will only make our goal of being good in the eyes of the people harder." Kuro let out a sigh. "To be too lenient is bad, but to be too strict is worse! We can't simply go around and expect killing to solve every problem. What if we make a mistake and kill the wrong person? perhaps one of the nobles decided to go to the lawless section looking for a bride, a husband or pet. We would be at fault if they were injured."



"Hmph! Our image? Do you understand what our image is at this moment?!" Aihato said turning her head towards her fellow Admiral. These two disagreed on a regular basis, so it was no surprise to anyone in the room.

"For the past year, we've allowed the piracy rate to gradually increase to dangerous levels. People are terrified and is questioning why their guardians aren't doing anything about it. We've been much to lax about this! While they murder innocent beings and reck havoc, we're supposed to put all of that aside and give them the benefit of the doubt? I don't think so!" Aihato exclaimed with vigor.

"Evil must be eradicated. Putting them in jail or giving them a trial would just be sweeping the problem under the rug."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 29, 2010)

Young Grasshopper said:


> "Hmph! Our image? Do you understand what our image is at this moment?!" Aihato said turning her head towards her fellow Admiral. These two disagreed on a regular basis, so it was no surprise to anyone in the room.
> 
> "For the past year, we've allowed the piracy rate to gradually increase to dangerous levels. People are terrified and is questioning why their guardians aren't doing anything about it. We've been much to lax about this! While they murder innocent beings and reck havoc, we're supposed to put all of that aside and give them the benefit of the doubt? I don't think so!" Aihato exclaimed with vigor.
> 
> "Evil must be eradicated. Putting them in jail or giving them a trial would just be sweeping the problem under the rug."



"It would be a showing that we are fair. To just eradicate them would be giving the revolution exactly what they want. Because we have been harsher on both piracy and our people the revolution is gaining more members. We must show the world we are understanding. We must show them we are not like the previous generation who allowed such horrible crimes to occur." 

Kuro let out a sigh. "To just kill them, what sign does this show the pirates? We tried to do this before and all it did was nearly cost us our HQ and most of our captains. We can't simply kill everything and hope it works out, we need to be political about this. Some pirates fight for adventure and some have brought down governments we were too frightened to do anything about. Is it fair to kill people who have taken out murderous killers just because they go above the law to do so?" 

Kuro shook his head. "Impel down is good enough to start. We can place them in prison and then decide what need be done, death or life in jail. Either way, with the new reinforcements at impel down we would be assured they would not leave."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 29, 2010)

*Crimson Fist Pirates/1 Year Later*

_The Crimson Sea Dweller_ approached Shabondy Archipelago, it had been severly damaged and rebuilt several times over the past year but the final product was a massive crimson colored galleon. 

At the head of the ship stood Derrick Crimson, former Prince of the Crimson Kingdom, currently one of the quickest growing names among pirates. His hair has grown a bit taller, still sporting a red jacket though his newest choice resembles that of a bikers, white stripes going down the sleeves, small spikes on the shoulders, though one thing hasn't changed, his trademark fireproof yellow sunglasses.

"Shabondy Archipelago, the last stop before the New World..." a grin takes over his face, "All the punks I've taken down have been nothing but warm ups for whats to come," lava begins to leak out form his feet, bubbling as it does.

Suddenly a mini eruption of lava shoots from his body, flying high into the sky for all of Shabondy to see, "Look out New World! Derrick Crimson's here to take over!"

*Derrick "Crimson Fist" Crimson
Captain of the Crimson Fist Pirates
Bounty: 280 Million​*
*Eternal Flame Pirates/1 Year Later*

A giant cannon ball soars through the air surrounding Shabondy Archipelago, and on top of the cannon is a blue speck. After taking a closer look that blue speak is Ritoru D. Kyojin.

A year older but not much has changed about him, he still wears his red cape and sun glasses, though he is more muscular and his torso is covered in scars. He also wears a necklace with three jewels on it, one red, one blue, and one yellow. 

"Whooooooooo!" he shouts as he soars through the skies, "Absorbing magnets was the greatest idea I've ever had!" he shouts looking down on his feet, where he has the magnetic energy concentrated.

He looks down to see that the cannon ball is crashing to the ground, "Oh, looks like it's time to go," he releases the energy from his body and then leaps from the giant cannon ball.

The blue haired captain flies through the air until he crashes through a large building. As the dust clears in the building he is revealed and sporting a large grin, "Well that was fun."

"WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU!" someone shouts, but Ritoru pays them no mind. He simply walks up to a wall, punches a hole in it and leaps out, "WHY NOT USE THE HOLE YOU MADE WITH THE CRASH!" 

He shrugs as he falls from the top floor and lands crashes to the ground, "Lets see what else we've got around here."

*Ritoru D. Kyojin 
Captain of the Eternal Flame Pirates
Bounty: 150 Million​*
*Devil's Luck Pirates*

Roy walks out, his sheathed blade in his hand, resting against his shoulder, "The New World eh? It's about time," he says looking off into the distance.

"Blind Demon...You're head will be mine...I'm ready for you," he says, his eyes turning a burning red.

*Roy "White Samurai" Hakujin
Swordsman and First Mate of the Devil's Luck Pirates
Bounty: 130 Million*​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 29, 2010)

_*Mariejois...*_
Clemens rolled her eyes at Kuro's naivete. Not for the first or last time she wondered just how such a buffoon could have become an Admiral. He was almost as bad as Armstrong in fact. 

She shrugged apathetically and then smirked at Kuro before speaking. "Go ahead give them a trial then, however we all know what the verdict will be anyway." 

The great jury of Enies Lobby, was well known for it's consistency. Which is to say, being one hundred percent consistent in sentencing all Pirates to death. In fact the last time a Pirate had been declared innocent, she figured Meiji was probably still in diapers. 

Meiji sighed inwardly, suddenly feeling like a father watching his children bicker. "It is decided. We shall apprehend the Pirates, using only _the necessary force required, and with minimal collateral damage..._" he stopped mid sentence and stared pointedly at Aihato and Clemens, "...upon being delivered to Impel Down we will ensure that they receive a fair and public trial. We are servants of justice afterall and if we cannot be counted on to set a moral example then we have indeed failed in our duties." 

Suddenly Archer Armstrong began clapping from the back of the room. When some of the other's glared at him he stopped and looked around the room innocently. "Well I thought that deserved a round of applause," he said. 

"Idiot..." Clemens muttered. 

"Let us commence the operation then. Cipher Pol will also be assisting us as well as other elements." Meiji declared. 

_On Shabondy..._
A buxom woman with long red hair the color of red fire read a fashion magazine in the corner of the meeting room. She chewed a piece of gum reflexively over and over again, the sound of which she figured might be annoying her comrades, but she didn't care one bit. 

*Roxane "Roxy"
CP9 Agent  *

Suddenly a red light flashed from the den den mushi on the table. Roxy stopped chewing and stared wide eyed at the flashing light. She reflexively pushed up the oversized glasses over the bridge of her nose. 

"Oh ma gawd...like pleeeease tell me that's like our signal?" she said hopefully. 

They had all been watching and waiting, which is what they did well, but now hopefully it would be time to do what they did best.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 29, 2010)

Hoax Pirates-

"David's base is close to here." Kaimetsu thought to himself. "It's good that we've come to the halfway mark, i've spent so long with this infernal crew." He looked down, his trademark white hakama was gone, traded out for a black one with white Kanji on the sides of the legs and back. They stood for a singular phrase "Destruction of ones barriers."" He looked on, no new scars had formed on him, no bandages on his body either. He was fully healed, he was at the top of his game for the first time since he was beaten by Rodam. "I've grown much stronger since then. Should i see him, I will show him such." Kaimetsu marched forward and headed off into the lawless section.

*Kuruyou Kaimetsu
Swordsman of the Hoax Pirates
Bounty: 120 million


*The Crimson Fist Pirates-

"Tch, Do you ever shut up?" Hachi rubs the back of his head. his normally bushy and tied up hair is now cut shorter, his black hakama traded in for a dark blue one, the sash however still remained the same. At his left side he carried two blades, however, on the right he carried two more. His chest has four scars, each one seems to resemble a bullet hole.The year had been kind to him, he has grown much stronger then he was before. Ready to take on Tengu, ready to slaughter David. His goals would be completed soon.

Hachi Dori Aka Byakoniyuri
Swordsman of the CFP-
Bounty: 160million

"OI! I WORKED HARD TO MAKE THIS MEAL! ALL OF YOU GET IN HERE AND ENJOY IT DAMN IT!!!" Dante bursts out of the kitchen shouting at his crew. His faux-hawk has become a true mohawk, spike high up. He still wears his black suit and gloves however. "DID YOU HEAR ME!?" He shouts and hits Derrick over the head with a ladle. 

Dante Sabino 
Chef of the CFP
Bounty: 98million

"Nnnngghh~" Jasmine walks out of her room and scratches under her right boob. "What's up?" She yawns. "Oi! wash up for dinner! Why does everyone have to disrespect my meals!? I prepare such wonderful food with love and care." Dante looks down at a tray of food. "Such delicate care goes into this food, have some respect!" Jasmine yawns again. "We Rodgers have a saying." She hits the edge of the tray causing some of the food to fly into the air. "If you like it, eat it how you want!" 

Jasmine Rodgers
Helmswoman of the CFP
Bounty: 99.5 million​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 29, 2010)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *The Hoax Pirates/1 Year Later*
> "All of these idiots around here boasting around with their fierce bravado. It's hilarious!" Said a man pressing his foot against an unlucky bounty hunter's head into the ground. The bounty hunter was heavily bleeding in the face and he appeared to be in a position to surrender.
> 
> "P-p-please! I'm sorry!!! I have a family and I'm quite desperate at this point! Please don't kill me!" The bounty hunter cried out towards the Pirate.
> ...



A brown skinned man with golden wings sprouting from his back, descended from the sky and landed beside Feroy, as the Pirate Captain walked back to his ship. The man's wings quickly retracted into two slits on the back of his shirt, and his eyes, like that of an eagle, became more Human like. 

"Anyone ever compliment you on your people skills Cap? I think he'll live though," he said gesturing towards the wreck that used to be a bounty hunter. "He just might be drinking from a straw for the rest of his life..." he added with a mumble.

*Robbie Lightyear "Sky Lord"
Bounty: 100 Million   *

"So while I was flying around I spotted some big ticket Pirates sailing into the harbor. A few well over a hundred million," Robbie told Feroy. "Including that guy who kicked your ass," Robbie coughed slightly and reworded his statement. "Uh I mean that lava guy who you fought awhile back...what's his face." 

Suddenly in the distance, a bright geyser of lava sprouted high into the air. It looked to be coming from the harbor. Robbie chuckled and shook his head. So much for subtlety. 

_Elsewhere..._
 entered a local bar that was known to attract swordsmen. Strapped to her leather belt were two vicious looking katana. She raised up a wanted poster and waved it about, looking across the room with a steely eyed gaze. 

*Helen of the Mist
Bounty: 101 Million*

"I'm looking for this woman. She and I have unfinished business. Anyone seen her recently or know of her whereabouts?" 

Everyone in the bar stared at the poster with wide eyes. A bald headed man with multiple scars running down his face suddenly laughed. "That poster you're holding up belongs to none other then Betty the Reaper. Besides being a badass bitch who can slice and dice with the best of 'em, you know who she happens to hang around with?"

Helen remained silent and stared at him blankly. "Do tell?" she replied calmly. 

"Fuckin Tengu the Demon, that's who," the bald headed man answered. "Listen why don't you get the fuck out of here before you get hurt!" 

Helen calmly folded the bounty poster and placed it into her shirt pocket. "Oh yeah someone's going to get hurt..." she said, resting her right hand on the handle of her katana. 

_Five minutes later..._
Helen walked out of the bar, wiping the bloody edge of her katana with a handkerchief that wasn't her's. "So close yet so far..." she muttered, and headed off.


----------



## Pyro (Sep 30, 2010)

*Crimson Fist Pirates*

Moab listened from his room underneath the deck of the ship. His face was the same, but his wardrobe and hair had changed dramatically. His hair was now longer, and shaggy. And he now sported a white labcoat over his shirt. His pants were changed from strict slacks to cargo pants lined up and down with varying sizes of pockets. 

"Just a bit more of the tetraoxydium, add that to the premixed compound of hydrogen and cannabinol... and poof Tetrahydrocannabional!" Moab said as he mixed various amounts of beakers together. However, his success was short lived as in the midst of his celebrating, Moab looked over at his new creation to see smoke billowing out of the beaker and a strange liquid bubbling out of the glass.

"Uh oh..." Moab managed to get out before the entire mixture exploded sending Moab flying out through the roof of his room and out through the top of the deck. Dante and Jasmine watched as their doctor reached the climax of his ascent and as gravity began to do it's work. 

Moab came flying down covered in soot landing and sliding across the deck. He slid all the way to the other side, his head slamming against a large sign that read.

*Moab "Stupid Anagram" Dembr
Doctor of the Crimson Fist Pirates
Bounty: 92 Million*

"Ahh shit. That didn't feel good." Moab said as he rubbed the back of his head. "But damn, what the hell did I land on?" He then asked as he looked back at the sign that displayed his bounty.

*"WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS THING?!?!"* Moab yelled and he grabbed and began to shake his introduction sign. "It's got my name on it... and my bounty.... and what the fuck kind of nickname is that?!?!? I'ts the mad fucking bomber! Not the Stupid Anagram! And why the hell is a sign following me around?!?! Is that fucking thing always there? What if I wanna go into town? Is it still gonna fucking be right behind me the entire time?!? This is bullshit!!!"


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 30, 2010)

"We're probably the No. 1 crew in the world at running away now," a young woman said, rolling her eyes. She was speaking to a group of four others, amongst which one was sitting down. The man who was sitting down and was dressed inversely compared to the young woman. While she wore black, somewhat revealing clothes, the male was decked in white and wore a huge cloak that covered his entire body. The group of five were currently on deck aboard a medium-sized ship, with no land in sight. Rather curiously, the ship was not even present above the emerald-green waves just mere moments ago, but had materialized out of thin air.

"This isn't really my fault, Larissa," the man in white replied. "Oh, so it's not your fault we had to spend literally years escaping from every crew we chance upon *because you lost your powers, Fluck?*" Larissa retorted. "Much less to say that you've obviously lost your Shichibukai status..." she continued. Fluck turned to the rest of his crew-mates, but it was obvious that they were staying out of this...lovers' tiff, if one wished to describe it this way.

"Look on the bright side, I've got them back now and nobody died," he said sheepishly. "Anyway, it's not my fault this happened. We all knew my powers ebbed and rose like a wave, but it's never been this bad before. It sure was a nasty shock that day when I realized I didn't have any of my powers. I can't help it, Chaos, you know?"

Larissa was not satisfied, but seeing as she had no more valid points to call Fluck out on, she decided to desist for the moment. "What are we gonna do now, Captain?" the youngest member of the crew, Leon, asked. "Don't quite know," Fluck replied, shrugging his shoulders. All the while, a huge Seaking had emerged from beneath the green waves of the ocean, and was eyeing the crew hungrily, but none of them seemed to pay any attention to the humoungous beast. Having decided to chow down on these pitiful humans, the Seaking leapt at the small boat.

"Chaos Cannon," Fluck droned, pointing a finger at the Seaking. A beam of purplish-blue light erupted from the digit, scything down the Seaking in mid-air and causing a tremendous explosion. "Hmm....looks like I'm really back up to full power,"  the Chaos Meister mused, flexing his fingers experimentally.

"Well, if I recall correctly, there's a new bunch of promising rookies coming, right? Our generation's time in the spotlight is over, but it wouldn't hurt to help them out. In any case, the chaos they would create would surely be beneficial for me too, even if I no longer have the urge to cause chaos in the world," Fluck said. His crew said nothing, but nodded in acknowledgement.

"Let's go, then," he said, snapping his fingers and causing the ship to once more disappear seemingly into thin air.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 30, 2010)

*Shabondy Marine Bar...*
Captain Samuel Arkins finished off the shot of whiskey, savoring the alcohol as it made its way down and burned his throat. He slammed down the empty shot glass onto the bar top, placing it neatly in a row with ten other empty glasses, and eyed the bartender. "Give me another," Arkins said flatly.

"Man drinks that much he's usually tryin to forget somethin," the bartender replied, though still gladly serving up another shot. 

"You could say that."

"What's a young fella like you so down for anyways? Look at you, a Captain already at your age. You should be having the time of your life." 

Arkins didn't respond as he downed the shot before him. 

_*One year ago...*_
A bloodied Arkins stood over the battered form of Phoenix D. Rose. "I commend you on putting up such a fight," Arkins told her, wiping away a thin stream of blood trickling down his forehead. Rose stared back at him with wrathful eyes, and slowly pushed herself up to one trembling knee. "I'm gonna kill you for what you did to my sister. I ain't done yet!" she hollered back at him, her eyes glinting with the spark of defiance. 

A thin wisp of a smile appeared on Arkins face as he looked at the rest of the Phoenix Pirates laying about in the background, just as battered as their captain. "No I think you are done,"  Arkins said. 

Suddenly an earsplitting roar pierced the air. Arkins froze as a giant shadow reared itself over the entire area for as far as the eye could see. He quickly spun around and his eyes widened as he beheld a giant turtle rising out of the water. Standing atop the turtle's head was a figure that he couldn't quite make out. 

"I've seen that thing before!" Prince exclaimed from nearby. 

Everything after that happened in a blur and Arkins woke up about a few hours later feeling like he had just been hit by a dump trunk. 

_One week later...
*"DAMMIT! IT WAS THAT BASTARD KENT, IT HAD TO BE!!!"* Vice Admiral Clemens snarled, pacing back and forth in front of her desk. Her green eyes burned like jade fire, and her voice oozed raw fury and hatred. *"I bet Armstrong tipped him off!"*

Arkins sat silently with his head downcast. "Would he do something like that?" Arkins asked. 

Clemens whirled around on Arkins and snapped her fingers right in front of his face. *"What do you think?! I Trained you better then this!!"* she screamed shrilly. Suddenly all the mirrors in her office exploded into thousands of tiny shards. Arkins looked back at her calmly, showing no emotion. "Ugh I have to leave or I'm going to do something I will regret!" she snarled, before forming a mirror in the air and walking through it. 

Arkins shook his head and was about to leave, but a folded note beneath the edge of Clemens desk caught his eye. It must've slipped over when all the mirrors exploded, he realized. He reached for the note, it was a confidential telegram...

My Dearest Beverly,

After you eliminated Garrick please tell me that you kept some blood samples? I have an absolutely exciting project underway. I shall relay you the juicy details later over dinner. 

Sincerely Dr. Niles Hawthorne III 

Arkins read the note over a dozen times before crumpling it up, his body trembling with anger. _

_*Right now...*_
Arkins paid the tab and made his way for the exit, when suddenly a circular mirror formed in the air, right in front of his face. Clemens face materialized on the highly polished surface of the mirror. 

"Hello Captain. Burning the candle at both ends I see," she remarked with a smirk. 

"What is it?" Arkins asked tersely. 

Clemens frowned slightly at his tone, but continued. "The Phoenix Pirates have landed in Shabondy, among many other troublesome crews. I will be getting personally involved this time. Want to get some revenge?" 

Arkins narrowed his eyes at her, his thoughts unreadable. "Yeah I'd like to get some revenge..." he responded. A long walk in mirror formed in front of Arkins and he strode through its liquid surface.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 30, 2010)

*The Hoax Pirates…*

Silvia Gyorgike, daughter of Shane Gyorgike, leader of the Gyorgike Priest family has been a pirate for a while. Silvia is walking amongst the many people on the Archipelago and she passes a mirror, she notices how much has changed about herself. She’s taller then before (or maybe it appeared so because of her long legs), her hair had only grew a few inches but she tied it into a ponytail, her left shoulder was wrapped with bandages and she had a pair of shades over her eyes. Removing the shades, she sighs and whips her hair, “I’m close to finding a cure Sardine, wherever you’re…”

Silvia ‘Pink Eye’ Gyorgike
Doctor of the Hoax Pirates
Bounty: 90 Million​
*The Eternal Flame Pirates…*

“Captain… Captain… *YOU IDIOT! *” Ritoru turns to see his First Mate running over to him. “Do you know how dumb you are!?” She shouts angrily and starts to yell at Ritoru who is merely looking around amazed. Asuka has been the First Mate of the Eternal Flame Pirates for a year and thusly, she grew stronger with her captain. She was now taller, but her hair was cut even shorter then before. Her chest had developed a little and in her small top, many men casted a few glances downwards. *“WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING AT!?”* She roared, yelling at one of them. Then she raised a pistol and shot him in his lower area, all in a second. 

For over this time, Asuka’s temper had only become worse and she no time for perverts. Especially now that she had her eyes on that woman, Annie, Queen of Gunslingers…

Asuka “Miss NeverMiss”
First Mate of the Eternal Flame Pirates
Bounty: 100 Million​


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 30, 2010)

*CP9*

As the group huddled around the Den Den Mushi their leader stood a distance back. His wild brown hair has not changed and he is dressed in his fine black suit, a common wardrobe choice amongst the Ciphor Pol group. 

He adjusts his sunglasses as he spots the red light, "Looks like that's our cue," he eyes his team, "Hopefully we'll be accompanied by Admiral Aihato so we can deal that scum the fate that they deserve..."

He reaches into his suit jacket and pulls out a single bounty poster, "This is the one exception though. You are to not kill this pirate..." he shudders at the phrase leaving his mouth but he knows it must be said, "You can bring this filth to the brink of death for all I care...But leave some breath left in them..."

*Eric Jager
CP9 Chief​*
*Crimson Fist Pirates*

As they dock their ship Derrick hops off, "Fuka, you'll go take care of that whole coating thing right?" he calls up to his shipwright.

"Ahm on it Cap," the shark fishmen had upgraded his robotic arms signifigantly, they were his project whenever he wasn't upgrading the ship itself. "The rest of you can do whatever ya' want, just do your best to not die." 

"Your planning sure has improved over the past year," their Navigator says, wearing his pilot jacket around his shoulders and smoking a cigarette, his eyes hidden behind his usual sun glasses.

*Vince Parker
Crimson Fist Pirates Navigator/Scout
Bounty: 90 Million​*
"The Former Prince does make a valid point, though I'd like to suggest that we don't destroy the island either," a woman with long red hair and piercing eyes and that is wearing a full suit of armor says, eyeing Derrick.

*Vanessa "The Crimson Knight" Nite
Enforcer of the Crimson Fist Pirates
Bounty: 95 Million​*
"That only happened...A couple of times," he says rubbing the back of his head and then trying to recall how many, "Yea, well whatever," he stretches his arms and heads off into the distance, "I'm checkin' this place out while we're stuck here, anyone who wants to join is free to, though don't cramp my style," he says in an arrogant tone.

*The Eternal Flame Pirates*

Ritoru watches as his first mate castrates a few men with her bullets, "Oi! Asuka, what did I say about shooting orbs," he says, a look of unease on his face, he's a bit unsure of how he has managed to hold onto his "orbs" throughout the year.

"Oh and I think I lost the cannon ball," he says scratching the back of his head. He shrugs it off and heads off, "So what is there to do here Asuka!"

Suddenly a memory popped into his head, "OI! THERE'S AN AMUSEMENT PARK!" he shouts, heading off. Out of all of the things Asuka and the others had informed him about Shabody, the amusement park was the one that that stuck out for him, "Come on Asuka! I wana' see what rides they've got!" thought it seems unlikely that the man that flew in on a giant cannonball will find anything to please him, he runs off, determined to enjoy the park.

*The Shichizaigou/1 Year Later*

Pride walks through Shabody, his Den Den Mushi watch ringing wildly, "...SHUT THE HELL UP!" a quick blast of red aura from his wrist and it is easily reduced to ashes.

"You never change boss..." Gluttony says shaking his head but then letting off a grin.

*Commander Gluttony "The Pit"​*
"But that's why we love him. Our fearless, destructive leader," Greed says, now wearing a slick black suit and hat as opposed to his former white one.

"So...I know they want us to capture the captains...But the crew mates...The female crew mates...They're free game...Riiiiight?" Sloth says, wearing a long black jacket.

*"Will you shut the hell up already..."* Wrath, the behemouth of a man, has somehow gotten larger...He hulks over the others more than ever, his arms have gone from cannons to tank barrels.

"Wait..." Sloth says after briefly waking up, he has mastered the art of walking in his sleep though he unfortunately has to wake up to comprend what they're actually talking about, "What are we doing...?"

"HOW ARE YOU FOUR LT. COMMANDERS! THIS DOESN'T MAKE SENSE!" the partial fishman shouts.

*Ensign Envy*​
"AND YET I HAVEN'T RANKED UP IN OVER A YEAR! HE CAN'T STAY AWAKE, HE STEALS MORE THAN PIRATES, HE DOESN'T DO ANYTHING BUT TRAIN OR BREAK PEOPLE, AND HE'S A RAPIST...*A RAPIST!!!*" Envy shouts at the top of his lungs, "AND OUR TWO COMMANDERS! ONE WON'T STOP EATING EVERYTHING, INCLUDING HIS OPPONENTS! AND THE OTHER ONE BLASTS ANYTHING THAT PISSES HIM OFF!"

"Envy," Pride says calmly, without even looking back at his subordinate, "You're pissing me off..." a mixture of different color auras engulf his body, swirling around him, *"And you know what I do things that piss me off..."*

*Commodore Pride​*
"So I suggest you shut the fuck up and find some pirates..." he reaches into his Commodore coat and pulls out several bounty posters, "Crimson Fist, The Hoax, Fortuna, that idiot Blue Hair, and of course Armstrong's little brat..." he clenches his fist, "I'll get to them before any of the Admirals or Ciphor Pol shits do," he says charging his feet with yellow aura before blasting off at blinding speeds.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 30, 2010)

*The Phoenix Pirates...*
Rose pretended to listen obediently as her big sis Amelia talked about how they should all stick to the plan. Just get what they needed, do some quick recon, and then by the time they were done Richie would have the _Dagger _2 fully coated and prepped. She also kept warning about not messing with the Noble's, whoever the heck they were, or else it might lead to an Admiral being sent here. Which Rose actually found kind of intriguing to be honest. 

"So let's just go with the flow and not get into any fights," Amelia said. 

"Yeah uh huh Amy, totally!" Rose declared, already forgetting what her sister had just said. 

"I wonder how strong an Admiral really is anyways?" Gatrom wondered aloud, reflexively cracking his knuckles.  

"Even stronger then my uncle," Amelia responded without missing a beat. "Which means we should avoid them at all costs," she added emphatically.

Amelia looked over to Rose to make sure she got the message, but did a double take instead. Her sister was gone. "Rose!"  

"Where did she go?" 

"I think I know where," Gatrom said, pointing down the street at a sign in bright neon lights.

Shabondy Amusement Park Three Groves Ahead!  

Amelia grunted with annoyance, feeling like pulling her hair out. 

_With Rose..._
Rose raced along the rooftops towards the Amusement park, leaping from roof to roof in a mad dash. "This is takin too long!" she exclaimed with dissatisfaction. She quickly inhaled a gulp full of air and spit out a giant bubble with cannon like velocity.

*POP! *

The bubble exploded, propelling her skyward like a rocket. She laughed as the sharp wind currents buffeted her hair about her face, and within seconds the amusement park came into view. Her eyes widened with joy as she saw the giant roller coasters and ferris wheel's. "Sweeeeeet!" she exclaimed. 

As Rose began to descend she used the natural bubbles floating all around Shabondy to her advantage, bouncing around from floating orb to floating orb like a pinball. She was a bubble girl after all, and this was practically bubble heaven. Rose somersaulted off of a large bubble and came in for a landing just in front of the gate, but then out of nowhere a fast moving figure appeared right where she was about to land.  

*BLAM!*

She fell headfirst onto a funny looking guy with a red cape and sunglasses, and they both fell to the ground in heap. Rose sat nonchalantly on the guy's back, as if what had just happened wasn't that unusual, and then finally seemed to notice him for the first time. "Oh, hey thanks for breakin' my fall pal!" she told him with a smile. "Say where did ya get those awesome sunglasses?" she asked, reaching out to grab them.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 30, 2010)

*Eternal Flame Pirates*

Ritoru raced off towards the Amusement Park, crashing through whatever stood in his way until finally he had reached it. It was just up ahead, the roller coasters and ferris wheels that he had been anticipating.

Suddenly he met an unexpected road block that he couldn't run through, a young girl crashing from above and landing on top of him. He looked up at her, quite confused, "Did you just...fly here? BECAUSE SO DID I! Well before my cannon ball started to fall out of the sky and I had to jump off."

Then the girl made a big mistake, she reached for his sun glasses. In a flash he smacks her hand out of his face, as usual not restraining his strength enough, and causing her to spin around several times on top of him.

As she comes to a stop, a bit dizzy, he eyes her, "I was born with these sun glasses! They're very important to me! I've had them since the first day I set foot on Elbaf!" he shouts to the girl...Who is still on top of him, "Anyway! My name is Ritoru D. Kyojin! And I am determined to ride each and every ride in this Amusement Park! Who're you little girl?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 30, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *CP9*
> 
> As the group huddled around the Den Den Mushi their leader stood a distance back. His wild brown hair has not changed and he is dressed in his fine black suit, a common wardrobe choice amongst the Ciphor Pol group.
> 
> ...



Roxy shook her head and spit her gum out into a nearby trash bin. It was losing its flavor. However like magic a new wad of gum appeared within her mouth, and she began chewing it with relish. 

"Oh ma gaaawd Chief you're like such a party pooper," she told Eric glumly. "Helloooo, we're like assassins, not kind of sort of, almost, assassins!" 

She stood up and removed a small compact mirror from within the nape of her ample cleavage. "Well a girl's gotta make due. I've got dibs on like whoever the cutest Pirate is, for suuuure!" she stated emphatically, while applying bright red lipstick to her lips. 

"Catch yall on the flipside!" she said with a wink. A second later she vanished away in a blur of speed...soru.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Sep 30, 2010)

*Shabondy/With Feroy*
The Hoax Pirate Captain was seated on the branch of one of the *giant* mangroove trees Shabondy was famous for. How he was able to get up there is anyone's guess, though, he looked quite bored. Feroy was busy reading the paper as if sitting on a sky-scrapping tree branch was an everyday task. As he skimmed through the pages he spotted an article about Derrick Crimson.

"Bah, I see this idiot is still on the loose." Feroy said as his face visually gained an annoyed expression. Derrick's bounty was still higher than Feroy's which irked the Hoax Pirate even more.

Feroy crumbled the newspaper and tossed it. He read all he needed to know. Though, the crumbled up ball of newspaper fell crashed onto the head of a passing civilian. A guy that wears a red jacket with an arrogant demeanor.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 30, 2010)

*With Derrick*

"Bah, I thought this place was supposed to be entertaining...All I see are trees and bubbles," he thinks back to the stories he had heard of the previous Pirate King's entrance here, long ago, "Maybe it's more fun when Admirals and shit are running around...I'd better find a Noble to fucking punch so we can get shit started."

Suddenly Derrick feels something hit his head, "I'm gona' fry the bird that just crapped on me..." but then he reaches up and grabs hold of the newspaper. He takes a look, "Look at that good looking guy," he says as he meets his own picture.

"I'd better go meet my adoring fan," he incinerates the paper in his hand, "And fry their ass..." his feet begin to heat up and he lets out a geyser of lava that propels him all the way to the top of the grove.

As he reaches the top his eyes meet a familiar face, "You! The stuffed shirt whos ass I kicked fuckin years ago," he says before landing on top of the grove.

"I knew the guy up here was kissin' my ass from the newspaper they dropped but man I had no idea it was a guy that *already* kissed my ass. And man, you've been kissin' my ass ever since that day. Hows it feel to be the second best pirate in town? Not fun? Didn't think so," he says with a arrogant smirk.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 30, 2010)

cp9-

"But... We must bring them to salvation chief... It is the only way..." Zaika "The Holy warrior" stood before the CP9 group, out of them he was the second strongest, however his attitude did not reflect that. "It's sad... to watch them fall to sin like this...." A tear formed in his eye. "Please lord forgive me for allowing them to continue to live this life of sin!" Zaika dropped to his knees and began to pray. "Cut that out." Alucard groans. "I'm ready to get out of here already! Come on! we've been sitting here for ages! I'm going already!" quickly he jumped into the air "Air road!" With that, he dashes off through the sky towards Shabondy. 

Eternal Flame Pirates-

"Why'd I stick with these guys?" Isa miashi rubbed his messy brown hair. His appearance hadn't changed a bit from a year ago, though he had three new blades stashed on his back. 

*Isa Miashi
Swordsman of the Eternal Flame Pirates
Bounty: 98 million

*"Oi! Captain!" Miashi shouts. "WHERE DID YOU GO!?" He let out a sigh. "Maybe i'll just go gamble a bit...."

Devil's Luck Pirates-

Damien hopped off the ship once they docked. "Alright, We'll need one of you to go off and get the ship coated!" Mikaido raised her hand. "I'll do it~" She winked. "Umm... right, good enough. Everyone else, you're free to go!" He turned to the groves. "Alright, I'm here to kick ass and imagine tea parties, and i'm all out of imagination."  With that he created a dice car and blasted off towards the area with the most people. "TIME TO ROB SOME SUCKERS BLIND!" He smirked. 

In this last year, Damien has been given a new nick name.... The Demon Gambler.

Elsewhere---

"Tch, Damn captain." Hachi stepped off the ship and looked around. "Maybe I'll get some decent training in." He grabbed one of the four blades he held. "I've gathered up four of the seven famed cursed swords. I can sense two more here." He held the blade up. "Kaimetsu has them huh? Wellp... Can't let him keep em, I've decided i like them too much." With a smirk he heads off. On Jasmines hip rests the remaining cursed blades, In the last year hachi had gone on a sword collecting spree. He looked down at the two cursed swords on his side. "The last one, is with David."​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 30, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Eternal Flame Pirates*
> 
> Ritoru raced off towards the Amusement Park, crashing through whatever stood in his way until finally he had reached it. It was just up ahead, the roller coasters and ferris wheels that he had been anticipating.
> 
> ...



Rose raised a curious eyebrow as she looked up at Ritoru. It looked like someone was a little touchy about letting other's touch their sunglasses, but she didn't mind. She felt the same way about the refrigerator back on the ship. Oda help anyone who got to it before she did during, breakfast, lunch, or dinner. 

Rose clapped her hands. Suddenly a large bubble formed around her body. The bubble hovered off the ground and slowly floated around Ritoru. All the while Rose sat cross legged within the translucent orb, a curious smile on her face. "Nice to meet you little giant guy," he was the smallest giant she'd ever met. He did say he was from Elbaf after all.  "Name's Rose, Phoenix *D.* Rose, captain of the most super awesome crew in the whole wide world, and future Pirate Queen of course!" she said proudly, putting the emphasis on the D in her name. 

Until now she had never met anyone else with that initial, but truth be told she had no idea what it meant or signified. She wondered if this fella was related to her, maybe like her distant cousin or something. However first thing was first, she had to let this guy know who the worlds greatest Amusement Park rider in the world was. 

The bubble came to a stop right in front of Ritoru's face. Rose grinned mischievously at him and thumbed her nose in a cocky manner. "Since I got here before you. I'm definitely gonna be the one to go on all the rides _first_. You just gotta wait in line behind _me_!" she said in a challenging tone. 

The fact that everyone had to wait in line for a ride, didn't occur to Rose.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 30, 2010)

*CP9*

Eric rolled his eyes as Roxy sorued off, for the weakest member of the squad she sure made up for it in attitude. And then Zaika had began to cry, "Look...I guarantee that I want to kill this one more than any of you..."  he says clenching the poster within his fist,"But they are just bait...I'm hunting bigger fish today..." 

Raeyer leaned against the wall, his blade sheathed at his side, "Can we go already you fool!" the blade shouted, "Shut the hell up you piece of scrap, I don't care if the chief smashes you to pieces with a damn Rankyaku, keep talkin' and I'll do it myself."

"Shut up trash! You'd be nothing without me!" Raeyr rolls his eyes, "Oh really? I'm pretty sure I'd still be a master swordsman and a Rokushiki master, and without me...You'd be an antique somewhere."

"Why you little-!"

"Enough!" Eric shouts, "I'm done with these games, move out everyone," he shouts before soruing off, Raeyr follows soon after as well as the others.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 30, 2010)

*Ritoru vs Rose...The Battle of the Ds...The Battle of the Greatest Amusement Park Riders...*​
Ritoru grinned at the girl, she sure did talk a lot, and quite big for such a small girl, "I'm afraid that *I* am the Captain of the Greatest Crew in the world!" he shouts leaping to a tall stance, his cape blowing in the wind, "The Eternal Flame Pirates!"

His grin grows wider, "And I guess I can let you to be my Pirate Queen after I become Pirate King," he then began to ponder something, the D in her name, he had the same inital! No idea what that meant but it sure was weird.

"I'm sorry Queeny, but I'm going to be the first one to ride, I would have been here waaaaaay before you if you hadn't landed on me," he says pointing an accusing finger at her, "So you'll be waiting behind me! And if you have a problem with that..." he says in a threatening tone, "Then you'll have to beat me there!" he says before jetting off towards the rides, hopefully no fool stands in his way or they will surely be trampled.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 30, 2010)

*CP9…*

Noburu wakes up sheepishly, his blonde hair messy on the top of his head. He wipes his eye with a sleeve, sleepily. “*Wow… It’s that time already?” *He adjusts his tie and stands up on his feet, looking around. 

*“Where is Roxy-san?”* He asks. Someone in the group answers and Noburu frowns, *“I should probably go help her out, then. A lady shouldn’t have to do such a task by herself!”* he starts to leave, but shakes head. *“Oh yeah!"*

He pulls out the red rubbery mask, filled with veins and pulls it over his blonde hair.  The red mask strangely looks like a heart and he pulls out a hammer as well. *“Soru,”* With that the heart-man is gone in a sudden burst of speed.

*Noburu
The Heart of CP9*​
*The Eternal Flames…*

Asuka starts to follow Ritoru, but he is already gone and she merely shakes her head. “Idiot captain,” She decides to go and look around the Sabaody Archipelago, perhaps buy a few new guns before they enter the New World. 

“C’mon Whiskers,” She says to the brown cat with sunglasses, who is smoking his cigarette. 

He jumps into Asuka’s cleavage, finding himself a comfortable spot to outlook everything. “I wonder where that idiot Miashi is…”

*The Creed Pirates…*

Marvin jumps off his ship, the Apollo, and smiles at the island. “We’re reaching the New World, where we’ll surely face many challenges!” He shouts.

 A Year has passed, and Marvin has gotten even bigger, his shoulders more broad and there is a scar just underneath his left eye. His outfit has not changed much, he still wears the same shorts, but now has a red cape tied around his neck. It waves at his back, with the Jolly Roger of the Creed Pirates on it. 

*“URSLA!”* He shouts to his first mate, which is still on the ship, no doubt grabbing her things.

“Make sure the ship gets coated! I’m going into town.” With a grin, he starts to march towards the main area where more people are gathered.

Marvin ‘The Red Bull’ Mars
Captain of the Creed Pirates
Bounty: 110 Million​


----------



## Pyro (Sep 30, 2010)

*Gatrom*

As Gatrom pointed towards the amusement park, he saw a small figure launch itself at high speeds from bubble to bubble in a jagged line towards the nearest ride.

"Yep. We found her. I'd better go catch up. I can get there before the rest of you, and me and Rose should be able to handle anything long enough for the rest of the crew to get there. Cya at the park!" Gatrom said to Amelia with a grin and a wave.

"Wait!" Amelia yelled, but he was already gone. "You just want to try out those stupid rides too!" She yelled in frustration however she followed behind at her own pace nonetheless. 

It didn't take Gatrom long to get to the amusement park, and it took even less time to find Rose. She was the only person who could quite possibly have already found the weirdest dressed person on the entire island and gotten into a amusement park riding contest. As Gatrom approached the two, he skidded to a stop.

"Hey there captain, I'd estimate we've got about thirty seconds or so before you big sis catches up and ruins our fun. Which coaster you wanna hit first?" Gatrom asked obviously excited. He had to admit, he was a bit of an adrenaline fanatic. 

While Rose looked around trying to decide between the barfomatic 2000 and the spinning circle of doom, Gatrom interrupted her thoughts. "Woah, that wasn't some ordinary guy you've been talkin to captain. I saw that guy's picture in the paper a couple days back. He's one of the rookies that's been making a name for himself. Kinda like us. Ritouru D. Kyojin, captain of the Eternal Flame Pirates with a bounty of 150 million I think." Gatrom said as he pointed to the oddly dressed man.



*Max Linus, CP9*

Max was one of the later few off of the boat. He had been taking a small catnap on the deck only moments before, but that did nothing to curp his excitement.

"HAAHA! This is gonna be fun! We've got an entire island to go around and play with these pirates. Maybe they'll run... or maybe they'll fight... oooh I hope they fight. Those are always the best." Max said to himself and he jumped up and down. 

"Hehe, I can't wait! I'm gonna go find one of them bounty pirates right now!" He exclaimed as he bolted away from the group running on his hands the entire way. 

"I wonder... how they... taste." Max whispered to himself as he grinned, showcasing his catlike fangs.



*Admiral Lekein "The White Lamb"*

Lekein felt the air billow up in his wings as he began his decent onto Shabody Archipelago. As he landed, he folded his wings behind him. The admiral looked around on the island he was at, not surprised that he was the first admiral to arrive. 

_"Admiral Kurokarasu should arrive shortly. I have no worries that he will fulfill Oda's will and aprehend the misguided youth. However..." _Lekein paused as he concentrated, sensing every living being in a radius around him. _"There are some here who wear the skin of the lamb, only to hide the wolf beneath. It is Oda's will that they not be punished, however I cannot allow their evil hearts to get the better of them this day." _The White Lamb said to himself as he began to walk towards some of the more populated islands.

_*Hours ago, back at Marine Headquarters*_

Everyone had left the headquarters except for Vice-Admiral Archer and the newly appointed Admiral Lekein. Lekein began to stand up and leave, following everyone else in the room as Archer stood up from his slouched position and walked up to the admiral.

"Can I talk with you for a second?" Archer asked.

_"Oda has ears for all of his humble servants. Speak, and your words shall be heard."_ Lekein responded.

"Uh... yeah... well you see. My two nieces are on Shabody Archipelago. And I know that I can't really stop them for getting arrested or anything, but I'm sure that if Clemens gets the chance, she'll kill the two, and I don't know if I can stop her this time. Do ya think you could... you know?"

_"I see that you are in a predicament. However, I must judge to see if your heart is pure, or if you have fallen astray."_ Lekein said as he placed his hand on top of Archer's head. _"Each man, woman, and child gives off a certain aura, given to them as a gift from Oda. With my angel fruit abilities, I can read the disruption in the air currents surrounding said person and divine their true nature. Truly a blessing from almighty Oda, do you not agree?"_ Lekein asked as his eyes remained closed.

"Yeah... sure. I guess so." Archer responded as he sported a very confused look.

_"You have passed. I will attempt to fulfill your request to the best of my ability without breaking the law of Oda. The blood of your nieces will not be spilled on my watch."_ Lekein added as he walked out of the building and sprang up into the sky. Only seconds later, he was not even a blip on the horizon, he was already gone.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 1, 2010)

*Shabondy Amusement Park/Rose vs Ritoru...*
Rose laughed with delight as the race commenced. She slapped Gatrom on the back, and pointed at the park, like a general assembling her army of foot soldiers. "No more talk. I can't let this fuddy duddy beat me Gatrom!" she ordered. "You've got the most important mission of all hehe. Make sure he doesn't get to the cotton candy before me!!" 

With that Rose dashed after Ritoru, kicking up a wind gust in her wake. He was making his way for the biggest roller coaster in the park (she had to admit he had pretty good taste), pushing away anyone unlucky to be in his way. Ritoru was fast and had a head start, but Rose had a way around these things. 

She formed an extra large bubble around her body and began to build up momentum, bouncing up and down over the ground like a deranged rubber ball. *"Bubble Bounce!"* she exclaimed. She quickly bounced past Ritoru and landed in front of the line to the monster roller coaster, sticking her tongue out at Ritoru and laughing all the while. 

*POP! *

"Excuse me but you can't cut in line!" declared the ride manager, a tall nerdy looking man with a pencil thin mustache and black glasses. 

Rose rolled her eyes and sighed. "Aw, c'mon mustache guy!" she groaned. Rose was actually very respectful of amusement park workers, and cooks, preferably talking Gorilla cooks. Suddenly someone in the crowd looked at Rose with wide eyes of recognition. _"That's Phoenix D. Rose, a hundred million dollar plus pirate!"_ a woman in line yelled. 

_"Wow you're kinda hot, can I get your autograph?"_ a daring teenager called out, before his mother slapped him over the head.  

"Actually I feel kinda chilly...got a sweater?" Rose responded obliviously. 

_"She's here to rob and kill us! She's a monster!!"_ another screamed. 

Rose beamed proudly at the compliment, which wasn't really a compliment. "Thanks, but I don't kill...uh at least not on purpose!" 

_"Look over there. It's another big time Pirate Captain. Here come's Ritoru D. Kyojin!!"_ someone else yelled in panic. _"They're everywhere, run!!"_ The patrons on line scattered in a panic, which caused a chain reaction of panic in the entire park.  

"Ha! No more line!" Rose told the manager, but unfortunately he had fainted. Right on cue Ritoru raced past Rose in a blur and leaped towards the lead roller coaster car, which was shaped like the menacing head of a dragon like Sea King. 

"Later Pirate Queen!" he crowed as the roller coaster began to take off down the tracks. Rose pouted in annoyance and quickly ran off towards the tracks, managing to leap into the final car before it began to make it's climb up the giant incline. 

"Eat this little giant guy!" Rose declared, as she began throwing softball sized bubbles at him from the rear car, not aiming to kill of course. She was sure he could survive a five hundred foot fall, well hopefully. 

_*With Gatrom...*_
Gatrom shook his head and chuckled. "Same old Rose..." He wasn't about to go and secure the cotton candy however. As he started to move, suddenly a giant mirror formed several meters away. Captain Samuel Arkins calmly strode through the reflective surface of the mirror. 

He noticed Gatrom and then stared at the panicking crowd. "Still playing at Pirate, are we little man?" he asked. 

_*With Amelia...*_
Amelia wasn't too far from the amusement park now, and she didn't need her eagle like vision to tell that there was a commotion up ahead. She reflexively touched her left gloved hand as she turned the corner, but then quickly slid to a halt. A cold chill ran up and down her spine as she beheld the man in front of her. "You!" she exclaimed with surprise.  

A tall Marine wearing a long black coat, blocked her way. He looked Amelia up and down with a ravenous stare. She recognized him as the one known as Lust. He was part of that lunatic crew of Marines. "My what a small world. Miss me? Because I sure missed you. I've dreamed of our last encounter so many times," he said, licking his lips. 

Amelia's memory quickly flashed back to that horrible moment in the stadium, when this man had attacked her. Without even thinking she tore off the leather glove from her left hand, revealing not flesh and blood, but a fist made of gleaming steel. "This won't go down the same way as it did before!" she declared, before punching the ground with enough to force to leave a fist sized crater.  

Her cybernetic hand began radiating electricity, and suddenly changed shape like an erector set, forming into  that rippled with electricity.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 1, 2010)

*Shabondy...*
Annie the Queen of Gunslingers, also known as Annie of the Golden Gun, or Sureshot Annie, but just plain old Annie-chan to her best friends (of whom there were very few now), stood in the back aisle of Shabondy's premier gun shop, perusing a rack of revolvers that had caught her eye. She wore a hood over her head, and kept the brim of her cowboy hat low over her face. No one had recognized her so far, which she liked just fine. Already she could feel the chaos swirling about Shabondy, hearing the multitude of voices in her head. One voice however kept flickering in and out and was hard to pick up on. She knew exactly who that was, and she wondered inwardly just where the fool had disappeared to for all this time. 

Talk about bad timing. She had stopped over at this burg while on the way to meet with an old friend. Unfortunately it seemed like every half assed rookie in the Grand Line also decided to show up as well. It didn't matter though, no one would notice her if she didn't want them to anyways. 

Annie casually walked to the front counter and laid down a gleaming silver pistol. A six shooter of the old style that reminded her of her mother's old piece.  "I'll take this fella," she told the clerk, not looking him in the eyes. 

"Lotta commotion out there!" he said. "I think I'm gonna lock up soon. Can't be too safe afterall."

"Amen to that brother," Annie chuckled.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 1, 2010)

Shabondy-

A massive man steps off a large marine ship flying a fist flag. "HAHAHAHA! IT'S GOOD TO BE BACK HERE!" He shouts, taking in a deep breath. "Ah, My first deployment was here, so long ago." Smirking a bit he slams one hand into the other. "I've grown stronger since then." 

*Paul Rodam
Captain*

"I'm glad you are pleased captain." a man in white armor stepped out, his hair was incredibly long and light blue. "Oh? You've decided to take this challenge up with me huh?" The armored man nodded. "If not for you and for justice, then what do i serve for?" Rodam let out a hardy laugh. "Good... I like that." 

*Hakumen
Lieutenant 

*"Nnnnggghhh....." A voice calls from behind. "Have we arrived already?" Kurokarasu walks out onto the land and stretches. "It feels like we just left." yawning once more as he says it. "THAT'S BECAUSE YOU SLEPT THE ENTIRE WAY!" Alexander Bricksman yells at the admiral. "Well, i'm sorry, but the body needs rest. It is always important to get a good sleep whenever one can, right Captain Rodam?" Kuro smiled at him. "YES SIR!" Rodam salutes to the admiral. "See?"Kuro chuckles. 

"Tch... why'd i even get dragged into this mess!?" The vice admiral grumbles and leaps down. "Because we needed more swordsman, it's not fair to pit a bunch of swordsman against gunners. they can dodge bullets now a days you know?" "WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT!?" "Ah... sorry... forgot this wasn't a RP for a second there."

Kuro rubbed the back of his head a second. "We've still got some to arrive, but i think we can start now. I don't want any of you killing a single person understood? they are to all be brought in and charged for their crimes in a public trial!" "SIR YES SIR!" A massive force of marines stood behind him. "Very well then, much like 11 years prior, let the capture begin!"​


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2010)

*Jax*

Jax pushed open the door to the weapons shop, ignoring the stares he got from the workers behind the counter. They leaned their heads together and began whispering in quiet, panicked voices, but Jax pretended not to hear.

Instead he went over to the corner of the room, glancing over the wide array of swords lined up on the shelf. He picked one up and twirled it without removing it from it's sheath, testing the weight and balance of the blade before putting it back. To forward balanced for his tastes - a thrusting sword, not the slicing ones he preferred. 

Behind him, there was the small sound of a rasp of steel on steel, and the unmistakable sound of footsteps coming closer to him. He gripped the handle of a random katana, closing his eyes and concentrating without giving indication he had noticed anything.

_Now_

He pulled the sword free of it's sheath and spun, blocking the incoming blade. A man stood before him, an oddly curved blade in one hand, a gun in the other, and a cigarette in his mouth.

"Sup?" Prince asked, smiling sadly. "Don't worry. Archer won't let them hurt her too bad. And I have a few friends in high places myself."

"She's reached 100 million..." Jax said, muscles straining to keep Prince's sword away from his face. "How much can you do?"

"Not a lot," Prince admitted. "But I'll do my best. She's not a bad kid. Just...confused."

He pointed his pistol at Jax's chest and pulled the trigger.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 1, 2010)

*Shabondy/With Roxy...*
Roxy geppoued up to one of the overhanging branches, high up on a giant mangrove tree. From this height she could get a good view of the lawless zones, and the harbor in the distance. "Hmm...like who should I snuff out first...this is waaay hard to decide!" she wondered aloud. 

Unlike most assassins, Roxy chose her targets based on looks and personality. She practically viewed all of her kills as dates in fact. It's not like she had much of a social life to begin with what with her having to travel the globe all the time and play the femme fatale. She liked her CP9 buds for sure (well most of them), but boy oh boy did it get tiring being around the same wackos all the time. 

Roxy also had practical matters to consider. She wasn't the strongest in CP9, so she had to pick her targets wisely. However she made up for any lack of strength with certain other assets which none of her other mates possessed. She quickly scanned the grounds, and someone caught her eye almost immediately. It was one of the big time Pirates on the hit list in fact. The Pirate was dressed to the nines, with a stylish pinstripe number, and a fedora. He seemed to walk through the street with a debonairness and sense of cool. 

Roxy mumbled his name. "Captain Damien Fortuna..." She raised a curious eyebrow and smirked slightly. "Oooh mama like..." 

His bounty was pretty high, and Roxy realized she probably couldn't take him in a straight fight. However she had read his profile. He was known as a ladies man, which was right up her alley. If she could bag a guy like this it would score her serious brownie points with the chief. Roxy did a quick check of herself with her compact mirror. Everything looked five by five, as always. 

"Soru," she murmured under her breath, and disappeared in a blur. 

_A minute later..._
Roxy ran up to Damien Fortuna from the sidewalk. She had a frantic look on her face, and tears streamed down her cheeks. "Oh my god please help me sir!" she cried.  

Roxy pointed at a group of five burly looking Pirates down the street, low level amateurs by the looks of them. "Those horrible men, they, they took my purse (she had actually slipped her mini purse into one of their satchels at soru speed) and threatened to kill me. Could you...could you please...I don't mean to trouble you like this, it's just that, I don't know what to do...oh I'm so helpless!" 

Roxy collapsed to her knees, and began to break down into tears. All the while she smirked inwardly. First she'd see this guy in action up close, and then she'd make her move when his guard was down. She was close enough as it was to Shigan him right in the heart, but she resisted the temptation. This guy was good and would see it coming from a mile away. At the very least she'd be able to distract him long enough until others arrived.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 1, 2010)

*Shabondy Amusement Park/Rose vs Ritoru*

As the roller coaster headed up the tracks Ritoru sat in the front cart with excitement, "Whooo! Now this is how you do it!" he says, leaning over the cart to try to see the top of the tracks. 

Suddenly he hears the girl from before shouting something and he spots bubbles flying at him, "Hah! What do you think bubbles will do!" he shouts going to smack them out the sky.

However there is more force behind them than expected, luckily his accidental overcompensation of strength protected him from flying off the cart, "Looks like there's more kick to these than I thought!" he says eyeing the rest of the incoming bubbles.

"Trouble! Give me a hand!" he shouts to one of the jewels on the necklaces around his neck. The yellow jewel begins to spark with electricity. He grabs hold of it and absorbs the power it releases, his eyes sparking with the same lightning from before, "I like my seat up here just fine! I'm sure the view back there's nice too!" he says before releasing a blast from his palm that takes out the bubbles and heads towards Rose.

*Shabondy Amusement Park, the Ground Floor*

Commodore Pride looks up at the Roller Coaster, "Those two went up there didn't think..." Greed pulls out a monicle and places it to his eye, it soon zooms in like a telescope at the coaster, "Yep, Phoenix D. Rose and Ritoru D. Kyojin," he says before putting it away, "And they're battling...While riding a roller coaster..."

Pride smirks, "Sounds dangerous, we can't allow such chaotic activities to go on now can we. Wrath, take down the coaster," the hulking man nods and walks forward. 

He approaches the base of the tracks and gets a good grip. He slowly starts to lift up, the entire track shaking, *"GHAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!"* he grunts as the bolts rip out of the ground and the tracks rise up. And with one massive lift it flies into the air.

"This really is the greatest ride in the park!" Ritoru shouts as they shoot up into the sky, but then he spots something that makes him realize the severity of their situation, Commodore Pride, with his palm held out and charged with a mass amount of red energy, *"Red...Cannon!"* he shouts firing off a huge, high speed blast at Ritoru and Rose.

*Amelia vs Lust*

He licks his lips as he eyes Amelia, she had devloped quite nicely over the past year...It would be even more enjoyable this time around, "You're right...It won't be going the same," he holds out his arms, the shadows from the surrounding sturctures ripping off from the ground and around his hands.

They form a pair of large claws, "I won't be getting interrupted this time around!" he shouts before leaping forward. She fires off an arrow but he drops down into his shadow, vanishing from sight. 

Amelia looks around anxiously, "You'd have to expect that I'd come from behind..." he says quietly as he leaps from her shadow and goes for a strike.

*With Jasmine...*

The Crimson Fist Pirate walked through Shabody, looking for something to do. Well, more correctly, something to eat. She had heard about Shabody's impressive resteraunts and planned to test out each and every one of them. 

However things would not go as she planned, as lurking in the shadows was CP9 Chief, Eric Jager, "There she is..." he says eyeing her from behind his sunglasses.

"I'd better take it easy...Can't kill her just yet..." he geppous into the air, "Renda Tempest," he says, raining down a shower of rankyakus at the unsupsecting pirate.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Oct 1, 2010)

*Shabondy/With Feroy*
Feroy watched with a raised brow as a flying being (propelled by what appeared to be lava) shot towards him. The object flying towards him resembled someone he'd once had a confrontation with--one of his few rivals. 

"I knew the guy up here was kissin' my ass from the newspaper they dropped but man I had no idea it was a guy that *already* kissed my ass. And man, you've been kissin' my ass ever since that day. Hows it feel to be the second best pirate in town? Not fun? Didn't think so," he says with a arrogant smirk.[/color] Derrick said towards Feroy. 

"Oh, you're here?" Feroy rebutted back casually as he looked upon Derrick with lazy eyes. "Well, I can't exactly blame you for stalking me, I mean, I'm me after all, but this is ridiculous." Feroy said with a grin.

"How've you been, magma-punk?"

*Mariejois...*
"What?!?! What do you mean I can't go?!?!" Admiral Aihato raved as she stood directly before Fleet Admiral Meiji at his desk.

Meiji sighed and continued to do his paperwork, "Exactly how I said it, Anglora, you can't go. You're too much of a wild card. If anything were to happen to the citizens at Shabondy or one of the World Nobles, we would ultimately be responsible for your actions. The Government won't have any mercy." Meiji calmly said as he reached into the pickle jar on his deck in withdrew a pickle.

The anger on Aihato's face was as visible as ever. "You speak as if I'm some wild beast! I know what I'm doing, instead of sending me you send that pirate-loving Kurokarasu and religious brat!"

"You mean your co-workers?" Meiji corrected her.

"Fleet Admiral-san! There's no longer any room to show mercy on these pirates! They must be made an example of! When the time came, we did not give Gold Roger a trial--we didn't put him in jail--we put an end to his life! Why? Because he's a danger to society. He's a danger to Justice."

"I understand what you're saying, Anglora, but we aren't assassins. We protect the people and leave them with underlying belief that their Government will protect them. Meiji rebutted.

Aihato was about to respond, but Meiji held up his hand to silence her. "I have another mission for you anyhow."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 1, 2010)

*Shabondy...*
Rose was having the time of her life as she hurled bubble after bubble at Ritoru, who was in the lead car. This was just about the second most exciting ride she'd ever been on in fact. The first being vomited up by a super ginormous Sea King of course. 

"We're almost at the top now!!" she exclaimed with glee. Suddenly Ritoru did something strange, she couldn't tell what, and out of nowhere he hurled a blast of electricity out of his palm.  

Rose's eyes widened with surprise at the unexpected feat. "This guy must be a magician or somethin!" she declared as she formed a super dense bubble of compressed air in front of her. *"Bubble Shield!"* 

The blast of electricity collided with her bubble shield, causing it to pop with tremendous force and rock Rose back into her seat, but the majority of the electricity dissipated in harmless waves. Rose however screamed with delight as the roller coaster plunged downward at intense speed, momentarily forgetting that she was in a fight. She began to leapfrog from car to car, trying to get closer to Ritoru, however the sudden shaking of the tracks brought her back to reality. Without warning the tracks flew upwards like a writhing snake, sending the roller coaster cars flying off their connections and into the air. 

"I didn't know this was a flying roller coaster?!" Rose clapped with excitement. 

"It's not!" Ritoru yelled back, pointing down at a red beam of light flying their way. They were both sitting ducks while hanging in the air. 

"That looks familiar!" Rose said aloud in a musing tone. 

Ritoru pointed his electrified palm at the beam, while Rose inhaled a massive amount of air into her lungs. Great minds think alike apparently. Almost in unison he fired off a bolt of lighting from his hand, while Rose spit out a cannonball sized bubble of super compressed air. The two attacks collided with the red beam, causing a large explosion of energy. Without thinking, Rose jumped out of her seat and tackled Ritoru out of the lead car. 

"Still wanna fight huh?!" he cried as they both plummeted downward.

"I was gonna ask you to join my crew actually. The Pirate Queen's gonna need more bodyguards!" Rose shrugged with a smile, before forming a bubble around them both which plummeted down to the ground and popped just before hitting the ground, expelling them both harmlessly. Rose landed in a crouching position and eyed their attackers. As the smoke cleared, Pride came into view. It took her a few seconds but then she finally recognized him. He was that crum bum who Rose first fought back on Ember Island. He also seemed to be charging up for another attack. He fired off another red beam of energy at Ritoru and Rose, but then a giant round mirror formed in the air and absorbed the energy beam. The mirror disappeared and reformed high up in the air, unleashing the red beam harmlessly into the sky. 

*"Commodore!"* interrupted a voice of authority. A long rectangular mirror formed beside Pride, through which Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens stepped through. Her green eyes flared like jade fire, and her flaming red hair flowed in ripples about her shoulders. 

"Leave the girl to me. I have personal business with her, business that will be very very short. Do what you will with the other filth!" she ordered.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 1, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With Jasmine...*
> 
> The Crimson Fist Pirate walked through Shabody, looking for something to do. Well, more correctly, something to eat. She had heard about Shabody's impressive resteraunts and planned to test out each and every one of them.
> 
> ...




"Whoa!" Jasmine flipped out of the way and drew two of the cursed blades. "Alright, that was an interesting trick..." She looked around and then looked up. "Let's see if you can handle this! OGRE STYLE, DRAGON PIERCER!" With a quick spin Jasmine unleashed a massive piercing slash into the air, aiming right for Eric. 


Hachi/Kaimetsu-

"Well Well Well..." Kaimetsu and Hachi stood a few feet from each other. "Imagine seeing you here." Kaimetsu smirks. "I've been looking for you, you have something i want." "What might that be?" Kaimetsu asks. "The final cursed blades." With that the two dash towards each other. "Cheeta's Roar!" "Four seasons!" However, above the two is Rodam and Hakumen. "Kokuujin Ougi- Akumetsu!" Hakumens blade begins to glow. "IRON JUSTICE!" Both marines bring down their swords, all four attacks clash, a flash of light blinds any on lookers within a hundred meters.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 1, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Amelia vs Lust*
> 
> He licks his lips as he eyes Amelia, she had devloped quite nicely over the past year...It would be even more enjoyable this time around, "You're right...It won't be going the same," he holds out his arms, the shadows from the surrounding sturctures ripping off from the ground and around his hands.
> 
> ...



_A year ago...
It was night time and the moon was full, casting her silver light across the water, making it shimmer with a soft glow. Amelia was on watch. She sat on an empty crate within the wheelhouse, her face downcast. Amelia stared at the thickly bandaged stump where her left hand used to be, and she began to cry. 

"Are you okay?" a voice asked. 

Amelia jumped in surprise and quickly wiped her eyes. She turned around and saw Richie sitting on his motorized wheelchair. There was a smear of grease on his forehead and he held a greasy wrench. "I was working on the engine. Uh were you crying?"  he asked uncertainly. 

"I'm useless now. I have nothing to offer this crew," she remarked in a low voice. She gestured at her bandaged left stump with a pained expression. "I'm...I'm a..."

"A cripple...like me?" Richie stated flatly. 

Amelia shook her head. "No I didn't mean it that way. I'm sorry."

"You know, a meathead once told me to stop feeling sorry fot myself and not to expect pity from others. That I could carry around my own weight."

Amelia chuckled. She knew exactly which "meathead" he was referring to. Gatrom had given her a similar speech. Richie looked at where her left hand used to be and raised a curious eyebrow. "Hey, I think if we put our not so inconsiderable brains together we can think of a solution to your problem..." he said with a grin._

_Right now... _ 
Lust leaped out of Amelia's shadow like a wraith. He slashed at her back with his shadow like claws, the black tendrils ripping through her body. Lust narrowed his eyes a second later, already knowing something was off. Firstly the girl wasn't screaming in agony, oh how delicious that sound would be. Secondly, he felt no resistance of bone or sinew, that familiar and pleasant sensation of ripping through flesh.

Suddenly Amelia's body flickered like a ghostly apparition and dissipated into nothingness.  

*"Mirage Flicker!"* Amelia said from fifteen meters behind Lust, appearing out of thin air, wearing black goggles. She had her cybernetic bow, Storm Breaker, at the ready, an arrow strung and ready to fire. Even now her bow was actively manipulating the temperature around them, and super cooling the air. She could only use the move sparingly however, rapid movement made her mirages unstable and easy to see through. She basically had to remain as still as possible to remain totally hidden behind the cloak of air generated by the bow.  

"I love it when they play hard to get," Lust said with a ravenous glint in his eyes as he spun around to face her. 

"Let's shed some light on the darkness," Amelia declared, letting her lone arrow fly. The arrow suddenly exploded into a bright corona of super intense white light that illuminated the entire block. 

*"Sunshine Arrow!" *

Not even waiting, Amelia moved her right hand in a blur and fired five arrows at the same time, in a wide swathe at Lust. *"Inferno Arrow!"* The five steel capped arrows exploded into bright fireballs that combined with each other, and lit up the ground in a wide column of orange flame, adding even more light and explosive energy. 



Young Grasshopper said:


> *Mariejois...*
> "What?!?! What do you mean I can't go?!?!" Admiral Aihato raved as she stood directly before Fleet Admiral Meiji at his desk.
> 
> Meiji sighed and continued to do his paperwork, "Exactly how I said it, Anglora, you can't go. You're too much of a wild card. If anything were to happen to the citizens at Shabondy or one of the World Nobles, we would ultimately be responsible for your actions. The Government won't have any mercy." Meiji calmly said as he reached into the pickle jar on his deck in withdrew a pickle.
> ...



"Aihato-chan, cheer up. You'll get wrinkles from the stress. I'm sure you'll get to rain down lightning bolts over their young little misguided heads sooner or later," Archer interjected as he slowly snuck his head around the door to Meiji's office, hoping that Aihato wouldn't toss a lightning bolt at him or something.  

Meiji asked that he stay behind. At the request of Clemens of course, due to his personal relationship with his two nieces. She said he would try and cause, "mischief," whatever that meant. Thankfully though Archer had friends in high places, in particular a white lamb, who turned into a hell of a lion when you messed with him. So far Archer had been playing solitaire to pass the time. 

"Want to join me? Strip poker is so much more fun then solitaire," he offered with an amiable smile. 

"Or have fun on your special mission..." he mumbled with a bored face.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 1, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Shabondy/With Roxy...*
> Roxy geppoued up to one of the overhanging branches, high up on a giant mangrove tree. From this height she could get a good view of the lawless zones, and the harbor in the distance. "Hmm...like who should I snuff out first...this is waaay hard to decide!" she wondered aloud.
> 
> Unlike most assassins, Roxy chose her targets based on looks and personality. She practically viewed all of her kills as dates in fact. It's not like she had much of a social life to begin with what with her having to travel the globe all the time and play the femme fatale. She liked her CP9 buds for sure (well most of them), but boy oh boy did it get tiring being around the same wackos all the time.
> ...



"What!?" Damien shook his head and got down on his knee. "My fair maiden, please do not cry." He gently grabbed her chin and lifted her head up. "For one as pretty are yourself, you should not cry." He then stood up and brushed himself off. "But i recommend looking away." His body began to produce a large amount of dice. "I wont go easy on scum." Raising his hand up, the dice flew into the air. "Dice Bullet Rain!"  The dice begin to turn and fire off piercing through the group of men, Damien calmly walks over and picks up the purse. "I avoided the vitals, you wont bleed out." He comments to the downed men. "Here you are ma'am, please stop crying."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 1, 2010)

*Somewhere, could be anywhere...*
Tengu Midomaru stood on a hilltop that overlooked a wide sweeping forest valley. Overhead the sun was slowly setting, casting a beautiful red light over the trees. Tengu couldn't see any of it of course, but none of the beauty was lost on him. He could feel the warmth of the setting sun on his face, and he could feel the presence of every living thing on the island. Combined with all the sounds which his super sensitive ear detected, it all formed a detailed picture in his minds eye, almost like sonar. 

He could feel Betty's approaching. Picking up on her presence, and the smell of her unique perfume, long before she was in visible range. "Tengu!" she called out as she reached earshot of him. "Dinner's almost ready!"  

Tengu didn't respond as he kept his face downcast. Betty walked up beside him and looked at him queerly. "What's wrong with you. You've been moping around all day. You didn't even spar with me this morning." 

"How long have I stood at the top of the mountain?" Tengu asked. 

Betty looked surprised by his question. "Top of the Mountain? You mean how long has it been since you beat _*him*_?" she asked. Tengu nodded, and Betty thought it over. "Hmm...it's been just over eleven years," she answered. 

"Eleven years is a long time, especially in our line of work. Most don't even last one year," Tengu replied in a thoughtful voice. "Maybe eleven years is _too_ long."

"Just what are you getting at?" she asked him, slight concern in her voice. 

Tengu shrugged at the question. "It's just that I never thought I'd be waiting this long." 

"You're Tengu the Demon, no one can beat you. You'll always be at the top." she stated emphatically.  

"I hope not," Tengu said in a weary voice. He slowly turned about and headed back to their camp, looking more like a blind man then ever, rather then the worlds strongest swordsman. 

"Oh don't be so dramatic," Betty retorted. "Maybe I'll make you some chocolate swirl cheesecake to cheer you up."

"Chocolate swirl cheesecake?" Tengu remarked hopefully. *BLAM!* "OW!" Tengu grunted as he fell onto his back side, after walking right into an oak tree. "Who put that tree there?" 

"You're hopeless," Betty said with an audible sigh, walking towards him and helping the swordsman back to his feet. "Oh and the camp is the *other* way!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 2, 2010)

*The Battle At Shabody Park*

Commodore Pride stares down the Vice Admiral, he had never been one to take kindly to authority, especially when that authority was telling them to stop killing pirates, "This isn't the first time I've had a Vice Admiral tell me to leave this brat alone..." he says in an annoyed tone, thinking back to Archer's interference back on Ember Island.

"So Vice Admiral..." he says as he forms a purple ball of energy in his hand, it rapidly expanding to the size of a beach ball, "I'm going to have to kindly ask you to FUCK OFF!" he says before kicking the ball forward at the two pirates. 

"I remember that thing! Wait...What did it do again...?" Ritoru thinks to himself as it soars towards them, "Ooh! I know! It blows up!"

They look at each other, *"Uh oh,"* they leap into the air, the ball crashing into the ground where they once stood before blowing up and sending their bodies flailing into the sky.

Ritoru regains his composure in the sky just in time to notice Wrath above him, both his fists raised above his head. He slams them down on Ritoru, sending him crashing to the ground with great speed. 

He crashes down, leaving a crater in the earth. Ritoru slowly rises from the crater, removing his cape and letting it fly into the wind, "Not bad gorilla man! But I can pack a punch too!"

Suddenly Envy, in full fish form, dives at him, his claws outstretched. Ritoru narrowly dodges, recieving a small cut on his chest. He then leaps out of the way of a few incoming knives from Sloth, setting himself right in the line of fire of Greed's energy blast from his cane. 

Ritoru's eyes grow wide from behind his shades, "Rage!" he shouts grabbing hold of his red jewel and releasing a large blast of fire from his palm that meets the attack head on, creating an explosion.

Dust fills the air and Ritoru looks around carefully before something spikes from underneath him. A blast of green lightning like energy shoots up from the ground, sending him flying backwards. 

Pride watches him fly away with a grin, "We'll finish him off later, if that didn't kill him," he then turns his attention to Rose, "Orange Blade," he says forming a sword of orange aura in his hand.

"Purple Slash!" he says swinging his blade forward and releasing a crescent shaped blast of purple energy. Rose leaps out of the way to avoid it but the explosion it creates on contact with the ground blinds her with dust. 

Wrath is now high above the cloud of dust, he chucks a massive piece of the roller coaster he demolished down at the pirate captain. Meanwhile, Greed removes his cuff links and hat and tosses them into the air. They begin circling around Rose, before releasing thin lasers beams towards her.

"No one's coming to your rescue this time bitch..." Pride says, arms crossed, as he watches her demise take place.

*Derrick and Feroy*

"Oh, you're here?" Feroy rebutted back casually as he looked upon Derrick with lazy eyes. "Well, I can't exactly blame you for stalking me, I mean, I'm me after all, but this is ridiculous." Feroy said with a grin.

"How've you been, magma-punk?"

"Me stalking you? You're the one checkin' out my pretty face in the paper, is this a nice private place for you to whack off to my picture? Not cool rich boy, didn't know I picked up a fan boy that day I beat the shit out of you."

He stretches out his arms as he makes a seat for himself out of hardened magma, "I've been quite good ya stuffed shirt. Takin' down marines, destroying islands, you know the usual life of the future Pirate King," he says casually.

"So, planning on growing a pair and causing some chaos at this boring as place?"

*Eric vs Jasmine*

"That damn Ogre Style..." he says as the attack approaches, "I'd better not underestimate it," he says holding out his hands, * "Koutetsu Toku."*

He produces a mass of chains from his arms that entangle around each other into a large circular shield, he then focuses his Tekkai on the chains to enforce it even more. The attack smacks right into the shield but it has no effect. Eric retracts the chains back into his body, "You cannot defeat me," he says sternly.

"There is a less painful way of going about this. Contact your brother, Joseph Rodgers, and get him here...This way I can possibly guarantee your survival for a few moments longer, until after I capture that traitor..."

He begins soruing around her in a circle, "Soru Cage," he begins releasing chains from his body, going to capture her, "If not than I'll make you wish you were dead..." he says as the chains approach her.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Oct 2, 2010)

*Feroy and Derrick*
"So, planning on growing a pair and causing some chaos at this boring as place?"

Feroy audibly yawned and leaned against the trunk of the giant mangroove tree. It was ludicrous that these two rivals hadn't began fighting. They despised each other's being, but in the same instance, respected the other's power.

"Starting a bunch of chaos here would be rather boring. I think it'd be much better to reserve myself for the New World. Though, I'm sure you want to go light a barbecue grill or something." Feroy said as he waved his hand off towards Derrick. "Besides, killing you now will kill all the fun of killing you in the New World."

Just then, an idea hit Feroy. His eyes grew wide for a moment, then suddenly returned to normal size. A sinister grin came across his face.

"I am up for a game, though. How about you, magma breath? I'm sure you're well informed about the incident with Monkey D. Luffy and the Tenryuubito. We'll find a tenryuubito and piss them off, making them summon an Admiral. Whoever survives the Admiral's wrath wins!" Feroy said, now standing.

"What do you say?"

*With Ursla*
The masseuse walked through one of Shabondy's many shopping districts while holding a blue paper parasol. In the past year, her hair had grown a bit longer and she a bit more beautiful, but nothing major. Men gawked at the sight of her as she strode past them.

"I can't believe that dumb bull wanted me to watch the ship while he went to explore this island. Pffft, doesn't he know there's hundreds of malls here for me to explore?" The woman said as she continued to walk.

_Ursla "Pretty Demon" Tizzo
First-Mate of the Creed Pirates
Bounty: 71,000,000_​
A large, muscular pirate approached Ursla with the rest of his crew in tow. He grabbed Ursla by the arm and pulled her towards him.

*"Hey little lady, why don't you let me and my crew show you a good time?"*

Ursla smiled politely at the pirate while her eyes gave off a flirtatious glare. "That sounds just wonderful, sweetie. Do you have any money?" Ursla said in her sweet, seducing tone.

*"No, but I have a 50 million bounty!"* The man said.

In the blink of an eye, Ursla broke free of the pirate's grasp and yelled, *Realiza??o encantadora!* The masseuse gracefully danced through the pirates in a ballet-style manner, hitting them with various kicks and punches. As each hit connected, a blue, glittery mist emitted from the spot. Within seconds, the entire crew was laid out on the ground, each bleeding heavily, but with a delightful expression on their face.

*"T-T-that felt wonderful. Am I in heaven?"* The pirate said in a dreamy tone. This was obviously the effects of Ursla's devil fruit.

"Not yet, sweetie." Ursla said taking the man's bounty poster out of his pocket. "Thanks for the money."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 2, 2010)

*Derrick and Feroy*

"I am up for a game, though. How about you, magma breath? I'm sure you're well informed about the incident with Monkey D. Luffy and the Tenryuubito. We'll find a tenryuubito and piss them off, making them summon an Admiral. Whoever survives the Admiral's wrath wins!" Feroy said, now standing.

"What do you say?"

A grin overtakes Derrick's face, he's a bit angry that he didn't think of the idea himself but he shrugs it off. Suddenly a thought comes to his head, Vanessa informing him to stay out of trouble, but he shakes that off even quicker. There won't be a problem, because what Admiral could take him? 

"It's about time you said something that didn't put me asleep, after all your words were always more effective than that pathetic hypnosis... Well you're on ya' stuffed shirt."

He walks to the edge of the grove and leaps down, releasing lava from his feet and forming a slide towards the bottom, it hardens as he descends.


----------



## Pyro (Oct 2, 2010)

*Gatrom vs Arkins*

Gatrom scowled as the marine approached him. The last time he had seen Arkins, he was about to deal a death blow to Rose. 

"Don't think we're the same as last time. In fact, as you are right now, I doubt Rose would even break a sweat kicking your ass." Gatrom said to his attacker as the two men stared each other down.

"You are not the only one who has improved over the last year." Arkins replied as he lunged forward, preforming a slashing attack at Gatrom's throat. 

Before Arkins had even seen Gatrom move, he felt that his blade had been stopped by another. As he looked down, Arkins saw that Gatrom had pulled a knife out of his sheath and blocked his attack all before Arkins' blade was able to reach his target.

"I take back what I said earlier, you might not even pose a challenge for me..." Gatrom said as he looked into the eyes of the marine officer. However, his attention was then captured by a yelp he heard to his right. Looking over, he saw Amelia battling the young Marine named Lust. But, Gatrom didn't have any time to focus on this threat because he soon heard an explosion come from his left. As he turned his head, Gatom was able to see Pride, one of the most bloodthirsty marines he had ever seen, battling Rose and the other pirate captain. To make matters worse, vice-admiral Clemens seemed to be there as well.

"Shit..." Gatrom muttered under his breath, unable to help either of his crew-mates. All of a sudden, an image popped into Gatrom's head as he visualized Arkins' sword cutting straight through his midsection. Gatrom jumped back before the blade could make contact. 

Arkins smiled as he saw the pirate retreat. "You need to keep your attention on me boy. Your little friends are done for, and paying attention to them is only going to make this battle end faster. However, the outcome is inevitable." Arkins growled.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 2, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:
			
		

> *The Battle At Shabody Park*
> 
> Commodore Pride stares down the Vice Admiral, he had never been one to take kindly to authority, especially when that authority was telling them to stop killing pirates, "This isn't the first time I've had a Vice Admiral tell me to leave this brat alone..." he says in an annoyed tone, thinking back to Archer's interference back on Ember Island.
> 
> ...



Clemens shook her head and scoffed at Pride's blatant insubordination. She was about to walk towards him and rip his balls off, but then she paused and smirked at the ferocity with which he attacked the Pirates. She had to admire his gusto. It reminded her of her own younger days. So she stood back and quietly observed what would happen next.

_With Rose... _
Rose coughed violently as the acrid dust cloud got in her lungs, blinding her vision. "Low down rotten son of a sea king, I'm gonna wallop ya!" she yelled while trying to clear her vision. 

She couldn't see Wrath high up above as he threw down a giant piece of debris over her head, or Greed as he unleashed a strange energy attack. It might've been the end for her right there and then, but out of nowhere a thick tangle of vines erupted out of the ground, and surrounded Rose. A giant rainbow colored flower (the size of a small house) engulfed Rose and encased her entire body within. 

*"Colosse Fleur (Giant Bloom)!"* a melodious voice exclaimed. 

The debris from above crashed over the flower and Greed's laser beams struck from the sides, but the colossal flower held firm, and chunks of roller coaster tracks scattered all across the area. A figure landed atop the flower as the dust cleared, leaving a trail of sparkles in his wake. He wore a bright gold suit, and his face appeared rather effeminate. The flower opened up and several vines gently lifted Rose up beside him. The figure bowed towards her and bent to one knee before her. He took Rose's right hand and kissed it as if she were a queen. 

"I'm sorry for the lateness my dear. I was simply awestruck by the flowers that grow on this island!" he remarked with a light tone of voice and smile. 

*Severan Lovette "The Beautiful Musician"
Musician and Botanist of the Phoenix Pirates
Bounty: 79 Million  *

Rose chuckled and exhaled sharply. "I owe you one!" she told him gratefully. 

Hearts suddenly appeared in Severan's eyes. "OH MY, MUSIC TO MY EARS!!" he exclaimed with delight, before turning his sights on Pride and his flunkies. "Now who are these ruffians who dare to attack my dear Captain?" 

Rose pointed at Pride and cracked her knuckles, before slipping on two steel plated combat gloves. "He's mine," she said simply. Which basically meant take whoever else you want, but just stay the heck out of her way. 

Severan nodded as Rose leaped towards Pride like a rocket. Not a second later the flower that he stood upon, opened up wide like a Venus Flytrap. Dozens upon dozens of thick barbed vines shot out towards Greed and Wrath, and wrapped around their bodies. Wrath managed to rip out of the vines through sheer brute force, but Greed was fully engulfed. The flower pulled him into it's maw and clamped down shut. Severan smirked to himself. It shouldn't take long for the potent acids within the flower to dissolve the foul Marine into nothing but bones.

Meanwhile Wrath made a beeline for the giant rainbow colored flower, intent on ripping it apart with his bare hands. Suddenly a loud car horn noise blared  from Wrath's left side. "COMING THROUGH GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!"  

*"Huh?!" *

Wrath spun around and his eyes narrowed as a giant dune buggy like vehicle, driven by a scrawny teenager in a mechanics jumpsuit, smashed into him head on. Wrath flew like a cannonball into a nearby carousel, caving it in completely with his tremendous impact. The boy strapped into the mechanized dune buggy laughed cockily and thumbed his nose at where Wrath had impacted. "So I heard there was trouble down here. Behold my one thousandth victory!!!" 

*Richie Roseo "The Genius Wonder" 
Shipwright and Engineer of the Phoenix Pirates
Bounty: 42 Million *

Suddenly the mangled carousel exploded, interrupting Richie's victory. Wrath shot out of the debris and landed in front of Richie, his face seething with an anger that he could barely contain. 

*"You just bought yourself a world of hurt kid!"* he growled. 

Richie flashed Wrath the bird, and pressed a button on his control pad. "Bring it meathead!" The wheels of the mechanized buggy retracted inwards in a blur, and the side panels radiated outwards, surrounding Richie as if it were a cockpit. Within seconds  

*"Richie Battle Suit Mark 2! GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"* Richie exclaimed, his voice taking on a deep pitched and robotic sound from within the cockpit of the suit. Richie pointed his massive robotic hands at Wrath, from which two tiny nozzle extended out of the palms. 

*"Inferno Buster!"* a giant column of white hot flame shot out of the nozzles, straight towards Wrath.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 2, 2010)

Pyro said:


> *Gatrom vs Arkins*
> 
> Gatrom scowled as the marine approached him. The last time he had seen Arkins, he was about to deal a death blow to Rose.
> 
> ...



Arkins and Gatrom exchanged a flurry of strikes, his gunblade clashing with Gatrom's combat knife. "Is this all you have?" Arkins muttered with disinterest, as he parried a knife lunge aimed at his midsection. He could see Pride nosing in on his territory. He'd deal with the man later for sure. Rank be damned. However first thing was first. 

Arkins had read Gatrom's profile and already knew his fighting style very well. His devil fruit gave him limited precognition, allowing the boy to see glimpses of actions just before they were about to occur. A very handy power to be sure, but Arkins already knew how to exploit such an ability.

First hit him where it really hurt and throw him off balance. "Your girlfriend. The archer. How did you feel when you saw what I did to her?" he asked with a taunting smile, and gesturing at his left hand. "Did she cry herself to sleep every night, wondering why her noble protector wasn't there to save her? Why couldn't you save her little man?" 

Without warning, and in an erratic fashion, Arkins suddenly leaped backwards, creating distance between them. As he landed, in one fluid motion he stabbed Hyperion into the ground. *"Earth Drill!"* 

The ground under Gatrom's feet trembled violently. A second later, a spiraling shockwave radiated ripped through the earth and traveled towards Gatrom with tremendous speed. At the same time, Arkins leaped high into the air and swung his gunblade around over his head, before slashing it downward at Gatrom with violent force. 

*"Air Drill!" * A spear shaped cannon of wind flew downwards Gatrom, cutting a wide swathe in its path.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

*Shabondy/With Marvin*

Marvin is strutting through the town, boldly and extremely confident. ?This place? is amazing! Sigh, too bad I can?t stay here long. The New World waits!? He shouts confidently. ?Is that so?? A familiar voice mutters.

Marvin whips around and his eyes widen, ?Grandfather!? Standing there is Vice-Admiral of the Navy, Martin Liberty. He is not very tall, but Marvin can easily see the resemblance between him and his blood. His platinum hair has hints of grey in it, unlike Marvin?s which is completely platinum. Marvin notes the lack of marines behind him. 

?I?ve been chasing after you for a long time, Marvin. After our last encounter in Echo Kingdom?? Marvin closes his eyes when he feels the scar under his cheek burn slightly. He still remembers that day like it was yesterday. Shaking his head, he looks up at his Grandpa and says, ?What the hell do you want??

?What do you think? I can?t allow my own grandson to go on pirating these seas and causing trouble. Besides, you?re not ready for the New World!? Marvin raises a fist and shouts, ?Shut the hell up! I did just fine without you?? He then grins and black hair starts to sprout on his body. Martin sighs and pulls out his blade, ?I don?t want to fight my grandson, but I can?t allow you to continue on this path!?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 3, 2010)

*Amelia vs Lust*

The creature of darkness paniced as light took over the area, "Y-you bitch!" he says nervously stumbling around. He knew what was coming next, but he had no idea where it was coming from.

Just before the attack approached he felt something grab him, and in a flash he was pulled off to safety. As the light cleared and his vision returns he spots his savior, "Sloth?"

"Mhm..." he says dully, "ARE YOU HERE TRYING TO STEAL MY PREY!" he shouts, but gets no response, "Sloth?" he waves at the hooded man, but then he hears snoring, "Wake up dammit!"

He soon snaps back into consciousness, "Yeah yeah you're welcome..." he says rubbing his eyes, "How did you see through that blinding light?!"

"Well...I didn't open my eyes obviously..." Amelia stares in shock, "You managed all that without opening your eyes...?" he nods slowly. 

He then draws a pair of knives, "Don't think I can leave ya alone here Lust, little girls have a tendency of kickin' your ass..." Lust glares at him, "I just get...Distracted..." he says, starting to drool as his vision leans over towards Amelia.

"Exactly," he looks over towards Amelia, "I guess I'll let you know this now...I'm," suddenly he vanishes, "The fastest of The Shichizaigou," he says, now behind her, going for a back stab.

*Pride vs Rose*

"Are little queers like that one going to keep coming to your rescue or are you going to fight your own battle for once...Pirates' cowardice never ceases to amaze me," he says as she charges him head on.

*"Blue Shield,"* a shield of blue aura encircles his entire body, blocking Rose's fist on impact, "You won't be running away anymore...*Purple Blade*," he says forming a blade of purple energy.

The shield drops down and he swings his blade, Rose goes to block the attack with her gauntlets but the sword explodes on impact.

Wrath eyes the explosion from the corner of his eye but he doesn't care about that...He has one target to deal with...The giant man stomps his foot into the ground, causing a large chunk of earth to pop up in front of him.

He grabs hold of it and keeps it firm to protect himself from the blast of flames, *"You shitty little cripple..."* he says from behind the rock before he starts pushing forward, *"YOU CAN WEAR WHATEVER YOU WANT YOU'RE STILL A WEAKLING AND THAT WON'T CHANGE!"* he shouts before chucking the rock forward, it engulfs in flames but the force is too much, and it crashes through it and into Richie, knocking him to the ground.

Wrath takes this time to leap forward and pounce on top of the downed pirate, *"Now get out and fight like the puny pathetic man you are!"* he shouts pounding on the armor, blow for blow, slowly breaking it down.

Meanwhile Gluttony and Envy eye the giant plant that swallowed Greed, "We should save him," Envy crosses his arms and looks the other way, "Psh, screw that. Why the hell would I save his ass."

"Really...You're going to let him become plant food," Envy sighs, "Well I guess-" 

"That's the spirit!" Gluttony walks over to him, and suddenly his stomach enlarges and sends him flying forward towards the plant. As he smacks into the plant he uses his claws to dig into its side.

"Hang on you dumbass! I'm comin' in!" he shouts cutting a massive hole in it's side with his razor sharp claws. However before he can dive in to the rescue Greed bursts out of the plant, a shield of energy encasing his body.

"Well that was an interesting adventure," he says as he reaches the ground and tabs his belt, deactivating the shield, "You dumbass! I was going to rescue you!" he shouts from the ground, Greed's entrance knocking him off the plant and down to earth.

"Well who asked you to do that?" he ignores Envy's rage and eyes the pirate that attacked him, "So you can make plants? I could capture you...Sell those plants you make and make a fortune! You can provide an unlimited amount of these things, which means I'll be making unlimited money. This could work out well, your defeat that is."

Two guns containing missles shoot from his shoulders, "So, lets begin, try not to die!" he shouts before the missles unleash one after another in a giant barrage at the muscian.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 3, 2010)

"We're here," Fluck announced as he and Larissa materialized on a random amusement park ride in Shabondy. The rest of the crew had wanted to come as well, but Fluck had managed to convince them to remain on the ship so that they would have a better chance of escaping, should the need arise. After all, Fluck may have experienced countless life-or-death battles, but he had never actually gone up against an Admiral, and he wasn't sure he would make it out alive if he ever did. He and Larissa may well have to exhaust all of their powers to escape, in which case it would be necessary for the other three to be battle-ready. 

"And what a sight this is, really. We teleport straight into a battle. Why is it that whenever we teleport, we always land somewhere messy?" Larissa observed. "Well, my teleportation is chaos-based too, after all. There's probably an attraction towards battles and other similarly chaotic places. Anyway, it's a small drawback for an extremely useful ability," Fluck answered, looking down at the melee occurring at ground level.

"See anybody we know?" Fluck asked. "Not really, unless you count Clemens. The rest are all pirates or marines we've never met before, although I recognize a few from the news and bounty posters. No admirals are present yet," Larissa replied. "Oh, but Clemens is here..." Fluck said, scratching his chin. "I have to say I've never liked her from all those years ago when we met," he added. "Really now? I suppose her trying to kill you all was merely a minor factor in that consideration?" Larissa asked sarcastically. "Hmm...I have to say you have a point there," Fluck said, rubbing his chin. "Wait, you took that seriously?" Larissa groaned. "Sure, why not?" Fluck said, looking slightly puzzled.

_"Sometimes I forget how many times people have tried to kill him...He's probably used to it now,"_ Larissa thought in disbelief. "Are we going to help the newbies out, then?" Larissa asked aloud. "Well, if the fight comes to us, then we'll fight back, obviously. We might as well save our energy until we need it though, so no starting anything ourselves."

"Although, with the way things are going, we're probably going to get involved a lot sooner than we think," Fluck said as he looked around.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 3, 2010)

*Derrick and Feroy*

As the two rivals stroll through Shabody, searching for trouble they spot someting up ahead. A fat, no, fat would be an understatement, a gigantic man sitting in a circular chair with robes attached to it. At the other end of these ropes were dozens of slaves desperately pulling at the reigns to pull him along.

The man was well dressed, though the clothes were several sizes to small for him, making him look quitely ridiculous. Derrick grins, "Oh, could we get a bigger target. He's just askin' to get hit."

"I must agree, with his size even you'll be able to hit him," he says adjusting his collar. Derrick ignores the comment, "Well I'll be going first," he says cracking his knuckles and walking forward.

"Oh no, I won't be playing second fiddle to the likes of you," he says strutting forward, "Why not? You've been doing it for over a year now!" he says picking up his pace.

"I'll be getting the first blow on that glutton and that's final!" he says going into a run towards the tenryuubito, "I'm gona' clock that tub of lard first! So get the hell out of my way!" he shouts running along side of him.

The giant Tenryuubito slowly turns his fat head towards the two approaching pirates and eyes them confused as they make a full charge at him, glaring at each other as they do so.

"He's-!" "Mine!" they both shout as they each slam their fists into one side of his ginormous head. Everyone stares in awe as the man falls off of his throne/sled and lands with a loud thud against the ground.

"D-Did they!" 
"No way! They blatantly struck a Tenryuubito!"
"In the wide open at that!" 
"Wait! That's Derrick Crimson and Feroy Toglory!"
"Crimson Fist and The Hoax? The two rookie Captains with the highest bounties this side of the Grand Line!?!?!"
*"EVERYONE RUN FOR YOUR LIFE!!!!"*

The two ignore the panic however, "I hit him first!" he shouts in Feroy's face, "I clearly had him by atleast half of a second," he barks back, "Keep dreamin' Hypno-Brat! Whatever, the real test should be approaching any minute now," he says with a smirk.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 3, 2010)

_*With Amelia...*_
Things had gone from bad to worse for Amelia. At first it looked like she might actually win this fight, but then out of nowhere another of these monsters appeared to save his comrade, moving so fast she could barely register what had happened. She recognized him as well, the Marine known as Sloth. As he drew a pair of vicious looking knives, Amelia ran through the possibilities. Could she beat the both of them on her own? She doubted it. When Sloth informed Amelia that he was the fastest in his squad, she shook her head in disbelief. 

"You've got to be kidding me..." Amelia muttered under her breath, but he wasn't kidding. Sloth disappeared from her view, and reappeared behind her in a burst of raw speed. Amelia instinctively snap rolled to her left, but she grunted in pain as she felt a blinding pain in her right side. 

Amelia continued rolling until she came to a crouching position, and quickly looked down at her right side. Blood was seeping through her shirt from a slash wound, turning the cloth a deep shade of crimson. She looked on the bright side however, if she hadn't of moved when she did it would've been her spine instead. 

"Shit!" 

_How many minutes until I bleed out?_ she thought to herself. Sloth hurled a brace of five knives at Amelia with whip fast speed. Amelia countered by notching five arrows at the same time, and letting them fly. The arrows whistled through the air, each one meeting the throwing knives dead on. As steel tipped arrows and knives clattered across the street, Sloth disappeared again and began tossing knives from multiple angles. Amelia leaped away, cringing as her right side burned with every movement she made. She narrowed her eyes, trying to keep track of Sloth and draw a bead on him. She could do it, she just had to focus, but then she felt a cold chill run up her spine as Lust melted out of her very own shadow. He lunged at the back Amelia's neck with his shadow claws. 

_That's it,_ she realized, _I'm done._ 

*Clang!*

The sound of grinding metal pierced the air. Amelia opened her eyes and spun around. In between her and Lust, stood a tall blond haired woman. She blocked Lust's shadow claws with a strange looking yet beautiful blade that had a curved handle. The woman held the blade with a one handed grip. 

"Two men ganging up on a lone woman, now where's the honor in that?" she asked. With a swing of her blade she flung Lust off of his feet, causing him to slide backwards to the other end of the street, where he awkwardly broke to a stop. 

Amelia was speechless, not quite knowing what to say. "Uh...thank you," she told the swordswoman. 

"I was looking for my crewmates, and happened to be passing by, and I saw your predicament. The rest of my crew, they probably would've walked right by, but not me," she answered. "Name's Helen by the way." 

*Mariejois...*
Archer sat in his office, trying to distract himself by playing solitaire, but it wasn't working. He kept losing his concentration every time he glanced at a photo portrait on his desk. In the photo he stood beside his nieces Amelia and Rose. Amelia smiled brightly as she wore a navy blue graduation cap and gown. She held up plaque that read, _Valedictorian_, and flashed the victory sign at the camera. Archer chuckled as he realized that the photo was taken just a few months before his two nieces became wanted criminals.  

_20 years ago...
Archer looked down dubiously at the tiny newborn, sleeping soundly in a pink crib. "Thank goodness she inherited her mother's looks, because her pops is one ugly son of a gun..." he muttered in a deadpan tone.  

Archer's younger brother, Andrew, chuckled in response. "I want you to be Amelia's godfather Archie..." he said in a solemn voice. 

Archer did a double take at his brother, clear surprise etched on his face. "You're kidding right? I hate kids."

Andrew shook his head and looked down at Amelia with a loving face. "There's nothing I wouldn't do for her. *Nothing*," he said with raw conviction in his voice. "But if something were to happen to me, I need to make sure that someone will be there to protect her." 

"Happen? Nothing's going to happen to you, you're talking crazy bro." 

Andrew looked his brother in the eyes with a serious gaze. "I mean it. Promise me that you'd look after her as if she was your own? She's all I've got in this world."  

Archer looked down at little sleeping Amelia, but remained silent._

_Two years later...
Archer unzipped the bodybag that was carted before him, revealing the pale and deathly face of his younger brother. It took him several moments to keep himself from exploding in anger, but he managed to keep himself composed, somehow. "Who did this?" he asked in a low voice. 

"Roy, Phoenix D. Roy," answered a Marine. "We found him standing over his body with a bloody sword. He ran off when he saw us approaching" 

Archer spun around on his heels and strode away. Now a man on a mission. 

"Sir where are you going?"

"To tell a mother and daughter that the most important person in their lives won't be coming back home," Archer responded tersely. "After that...well I'm going Pirate hunting after that." 

Right now..._
Archer tossed his deck of cards into a nearby trash bucket, clear frustration etched on his face. "You better save them Lekein..." he muttered.


----------



## Pyro (Oct 3, 2010)

Rose vs Pride


An explosion of purple energy forced the two combatants to fly backwards with great speed. Rose and Pride both got their balance mid-air and managed to land on their feet, sliding backwards and panting from the effort.

"You little brat! Just give it up! It's over!" Pride yelled.

"Come and get me if you can! But, watch out, or I might just sock you to the moon!" Rose yelled back.

Pride once again formed his purple energy sword and charged at the rookie pirate captain. At this time, Clemens realized that she would need to intervene if this fight was going to end any time soon. From all the way back at her vantage point, vice-admiral clemens created a large, sturdy mirror right behind Rose as Pride closed the distance. Rose tried to jump backwards to avoid the marine's attack, but it was only then that she realized what Clemens had done. Rose's back hit against the mirror and her only escape was blocked. Rose barely had enough time to exhale a small bubble in front of her to block Pride's sword. Yet, the sword had way too much momentum for the bubble to stop, and Rose was sent flying backwards, smashed up against the mirror behind her.

In the blink of an eye, Pride was on her, with his blade held back inches from her neck.

"Oh how I've waited for this day. Over a year ago, on Ember Island. You made a fool of me that day. Never. Again." Pride said as he prepared to preform the finishing slash.

Rose closed her eyes as Pride yelled thrusting his energy sword forward at the pirate's neck. However, as seconds passed, Rose realized that she was in fact not dead, and opened her eyes. To her surprise, Rose saw a man dressed completely in white, with a pair of angelic wings on his back, holding two fingers outstretched which seemed to somehow be holding back Pride's attack.

"NOOOOOOOO!" Pride screamed. "What are you doing here!?!? Can't you see that she is a pirate? Can't you see that I am following justice?!? She needs to die!!!" Pride yelled at the admiral as Lekein merely watched impassively.

_"All life is precious to Oda, and we are not the ones to make judgements on man. For, if we were to take that mantle upon ourselves, we would be declaring our superiority to Oda and such actions must not be tolerated. This pirate will stand trial. And you. Will. Stand. Down."_ Lekein replied emphasizing how serious he was to Pride.

_"By the authority of The White Lamb, and the power invested to me by the World Government and Oda himself, I place you, Phoenix D. Rose, under arrest for your crimes to the peaceful world."_ Lekein announced as Rose's eyes opened wide.

Rose was quite taken back by the recent events, but she quickly reverted back to her old self. "I don't give two cow lumps who you are. I'm gonna be the Pirate Queen!" Rose announced.

_"Such innocence. Nativity as well. May your sins be forgiven by Oda, for they will not be by me."_ Lekein responded as he preformed a quick chop to Rose's neck, causing the pirate rookie to lose consciousness and fall into his arms.

_"I will be departing now. But do not think I will not be reporting your actions to the council, Pride. You will have to answer for your sins as well._" Lekein said to his fellow marine as his wings began to flap. Slowly at first, and then picking ups speed, the admiral flew high into the air and then flew off to the direction of Impel Down along with his unconisous passenger.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 3, 2010)

*Pride*

He clenched his fist tightly before slamming his energy blade into the ground, causing it to make a loud explosion on impact, "DAMMIT!" he charges a yellow aura around his feet and blasts off into the sky, *"YOU THINK I GIVE A DAMN ABOUT THE COUNCIL! ABOUT YOU SHITTY ADMIRALS! I'M GOING TO SURPASS EVERY DAMN ONE OF YOU SOON ENOUGH! AND I'LL DO IT MY WAY! BY SHOWING THIS SCUM WHAT THEY DESERVE!!!!"*

As he flies after Lekein he stops in mid air, holding his head. Flashes of flames flash through his mind, "No..." blood splattering passes comes to thought, *"NOOOOO!!!!!!"* he shouts, unleashing flashes of various color aura from his body.

Ritoru soon arrives, watching Rose get carried off, *"PIRATE QUEEN!"* he shouts, ignoring the light show that Pride is letting off. He clenches his fists as he watches her get carried off.

"Dammit...Dammit..." he says looking around nervously, then something comes to him. He closes his eyes and takes a deep breath before holding out his arms. 

His body begins to glow as he absorbs the air around him. It suddenly begins pouring from his body, _"It worked..."_ he thinks to himself, he had never tried to absorb the air itself before, and it was just as difficult to maintain as he believed.

*"HANG ON PIRATE QUEEN!" * he shouts bursting from the ground and towards the Admiral in the distance. Lekein eyes the incoming pirate and sighs, though before he gets the chance to act Pride tackles Ritoru in mid air.

"You again..." he says raising his fists, *"I WON'T BE DEPRIVED OF ANOTHER KILL! EVERY ONE OF YOU MUST DIE!"* he says pounding his red aura covered fists into Ritoru.

Ritoru grabs hold of one of his arms but he then coats his other fist in purple aura, *"DON'T TOUCH ME YOU FILTH!"* he slams his fist right into Ritoru's gut, a massive explosion filling the air.

Ritoru shoots down like a bullet towards the earth. Gluttony watches the scene and knows what he must do. Ritoru slams down like a meteor, the large marine approaches his limp body.

The Blue Haired Captain's arm begins to slowly move, trying to get himself to his feet, "What is with this guy..." he walks up to him and places his hand on his body, "I'm saving you from a world of pain pal...And saving us from all getting blown up by my crazy commander..."

Ritoru looks up at him, his body motionless, "You're lucky you don't look tasty or I'd devour you myself," he says as the fat around his arm expands and engulfs him.

He then eyes the Admiral in the air, his body begins to rumble before he finally launches Ritoru's limp body from his belly button. He tumbles through the air until it finally reaches the Admiral.

He grabs hold of Ritoru and nods down towards Gluttony, though he is too far for the Commander to see it. Pride crashes to the ground, landing on one knee, "Is...Is he dead...Did I kill him...?" he asks, body shaking, "Yeah, you got him. He's dead..." Gluttony reassures him.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 4, 2010)

"Woah, woah, woah, one Admiral here already and I swear I see a warship on the horizon," Fluck groaned as he observed the events unfolding before him. "Fortunately, the Admiral didn't notice us," Larissa commented as they watched the Admiral fly away. "Well, I did kinda turn my chaos on full-blast, so unless someone's specifically looking for us they weren't likely to notice us," Fluck explained. "Oh, that explains that weird feeling I had awhile ago..." Larissa muttered, but Fluck was already thinking about something else.

_"Of course, this kind of disruption doesn't work if they can use mantra or observation Haki, but only one person I know of has ever had a good enough grasp on mantra to really understand the 'chaos' I impose..."_ he thought.

Just where was Annie now? Really, all of the people besides his crew that he could have considered as friends were either dead, missing, or simply unreachable. It was a little lonely when he thought about it, though he did have his crew. Of course, the Chaos Meister did not know that the gunslinger was in fact on the same island as he was at the moment.

"Are we going to take on the Admiral?" Larissa asked, snapping him out of his recollection. "Huh? Oh, no," Fluck replied hastily, trying to cover up his lack of concentration. It didn't fool Larissa, however. "Lost in your thoughts?" Larissa asked, smiling. "Just for a moment," Fluck chuckled.

"Anyway, there's no need to take on the Admiral. In fact, I'm almost tempted to knock out some of the new guys myself to make it easier for them to be captured so they can help," he continued. "You see, rather than get into a meaningless fight, we could just break them out of their cells at Impel Down and help them escape instead. Normally, this wouldn't be possible since the gaol is submerged, but we can just teleport in. Simple.

Of course, we'd have to take on the guards and the warden, but that's still better than fighting an Admiral. In any case, there's a historical precedent, since the Pirate King did break out of Impel Down too. I'm just slightly worried about the fact that you'd have to endure the discomfort of all those Hells they have, since you aren't a logia."

"Don't be silly, I've been through much worse than that. Anyway I could always just use my powers if it's really discomforting. Still, shouldn't we inform Christopher and the rest? They won't know we're going to Impel Down," Larissa said.

"Oh well, it'd be a waste of energy to bring them closer to Impel Down. We can just leave them where they are and teleport back there if we need to. There's no need for them to move at all, but they'll complain anyway, so it's just much more convenient if we don't tell them," Fluck said.

"Hmm...rather dubious for a captain to lie to his crew. I presume we'll wait here for awhile, then?"

"Technically, it's not lying, just selectively not informing them. Yeah, we'll wait a day or something, let's just hope nobody spots us."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 4, 2010)

*Shabondy Archipelago…*
Red warning lights flickered within the cockpit, as Wrath pounded on Richie’s battlesuit. The word Warning, in bright red letters, flashed repeatedly on Richie’s heads up display. *“Suit viability reduced by fifty percent, risk of compromise imminent!”* stated a robotic voice.  

“I heard ya, I heard ya!” Richie snarked back. Through the HUD he could see Wrath looming over the battle suit, repeatedly smashing his massive fists in a whirl against the suit. 
*
“Come out, come out little pig!”* Wrath exclaimed with an insane laugh, before ripping the right arm of Richie's suit, out of it’s socket. “Not good, not good!” Richie shouted with panic, as warning beacons flashed all around him. Wrath slammed Richie’s suit to the ground, with enough force to leave an impact crater. He reached down and tore off the panel to the cockpit, peeling off the metal like an onion, and revealing Richie sitting inside. 

*“There you are!”* Wrath said with a smile of ferocity, roughly pulling Richie out of his seat by the neck. The young shipwright gasped for air as the monstrous Marine held Richie's scrawny neck with just his massive right thumb and forefinger. 

“Go ahead, do it you fucktard!!” Richie coughed, as his body hung limply in the air. “I’m dying anyway.” He didn’t make it to the end of the grand line, but he sure as hell made it farther then those doctors said he would. His biggest consolation would be that Jessie would come and find this guy and kill him, when she found out what had happened. Wrath began to press down on Richie’s windpipe, purposely only applying a minute fraction of his strength. He wanted it to be slow and painful, like cracking an egg. 

It was then that the sound of a gun hammer being cocked came from behind Wrath. He felt cold steel press up against his thickly muscled back. Richie’s eye widened with recognition as he saw the woman standing behind Wrath. She was practically a shortie compared to the Marine, but she gave off such a powerful killing intent that it made her appear a hundred times bigger. 

“Annie?!” Richie gasped. 

“Howdy squirt!”  the woman said brightly. 

*Annie "Queen of Gunslinger"
Shichibukai
Former Bounty: 361 Million *

*"DROP HIM!!"* Annie declared in a loud voice of power and authority. Her eyes lit up with an elemental and primal vitality. 

Suddenly Wrath felt an invisible pressure bear down on his massive shoulders, almost causing his knees to buckle. He involuntarily dropped Richie to the ground and slowly turned around to face the cowboy hat wearing woman standing behind him who held the business end of a gleaming golden gun in his face. 

*"This isn't your business Shichibukai bitch!"* Wrath growled. 

"Squirt over there is my nakama's kid brother, so yeah it kinda is my business, fella!" Annie retorted. "Now get while the getting is good..." she said in a low and menacing voice, oozing with killing intent. 

Wrath's neck veins bulged and his face exploded in anger, making him turn a bright shade of red. He screamed with rage, the sound filling up the entire amusement park. Without even thinking, and totally possessed by anger, he lunged at Annie, but she was gone in the blink of an eye. Wrath froze in disbelief as Annie reappeared atop his massive shoulders, aiming her golden gun down at the top of his head. "Vaya con dios!" Annie muttered, before pressing the trigger. A bright lance of white hot heat, almost like the spray from a rocket launch, shot out of her pistol and engulfed Wrath totally. *BABOOOOOOM!* White smoke buffeted the entire area from the explosion. As the smoke cleared, Richie couldn't believe what he saw. A giant black hole had been blasted into the earth where Wrath had been standing.

"ANNIE!" Richie cried. 

Richie felt two strong arms grab him from behind and lift him up. "I'm here squirt," she told the boy as she hefted him over her back. "Jessie says hi by the way," she added. 

"What the hell did you do to that meathead?" he asked in disbelief. 

"You mean the tough guy?" Annie asked, gesturing at the sizable hole in the earth. "I think he'll wake up in a few days...er weeks," Annie muttered. "Anyway you've got bigger problems kiddo. Your captain is gone." 

Richie remained silent. This day had just officially gone from pretty bad, to oh shit.

_*With Fluck...*_
As Fluck and Larissa contemplated their next move, suddenly a wall of mirrors materialized out of thin air, and surrounded them on all sides. From above another mirror appeared and sealed them in. The mirror fused together into a single cube, totally encasing Fluck and Larissa. 

Clemens image appeared all around them, reflected through the entire mirror. *"I knew I recognized that foul stench!"* Clemens said. her voice echoed through the mirror cube. 

*"I may have been denied that rookie trash...for now, but I think an ex-Shichibukai would be a suitable consolation gift." *


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 4, 2010)

*Helen and Amelia vs Sloth and Lust*

Three blades fly through the air towards Helen but she quickly turns and slashes them out of the sky. Before she knew it several more knives were raining down from above. She grits her teeth as she begins to defend herself from the shower of blades.

Just then she spotted Lust making a return, popping out of one of the shadows casting on the ground and towards her. She also saw a blur of speed, which she assumed to be Sloth coming in fast. 

Being attacked from three angles would be difficult if not impossible to defend against. She would most likely need to leave herself open for an attack from atleast one of them angles. 

She suddenly saw the bloody Amelia leap to one side of her, firing arrows towards Lust, however Sloth had picked up his speed, she would not make it in time, however just before he reached her a woman with long red flowing hair wearing a armor intervenes.

"Who are you?" Helen asks as she knocks the final blade from the rain of knives out of the sky, "My name is Vanessa, and I couldn't help but see your situation as I passed." she says before forcing Sloth back with her broadsword.

"More delicious women just keep arriving my the second..." Lust says, slicing the arrows out of the sky with his shadow claws, "Look at those legs..." he says eyeing Helen, "And after I pry her out of that armor...Oh I just know she'll be so..." he begins to salivate uncontrollably as he eyes Vanessa and Helen.

"What is with this guy..." Vanessa says eyeing Lust, "He's a freak that attacks women, rips their clothes off, I never got any further than that but you can guess what follows," Amelia informs her, "On a side note this is possibly the first time three women have been around each other without atleast two of them using Magenta as their text color."

Vanessa and Amelia look at her, *"What?"* Helen shakes her head, "Nothing, lets just cut down this coward already," she says readying her blade. Vanessa follows in suit and Amelia readies her bow.

Sloth appears next to Lust, "There are a lot of explosions going on by the others...So I think I'll go check that out. I don't feel like dealing with these three crazy broads," Sloth says spinning a knife on his finger, "I suggest you join me," he says before vanishing.

"Hah! Whatever! More for me!" he shouts licking his lips, "Well, this is gona' be tricky..." he looks up at the massive grove tree that stands over them and grins, "I'm going to have to step things up..." he says leaping into the shadow of the grove.

The shadow rips from the tree and wraps around his body. He begins to lift off the ground, gaining a shadowy body, as well as massive shadow arms and legs, claws on each of them. Finally he gains a bat like head as he stands the size of a giant over the girls, *"So...Who wants to go first..."* he says in a demonic tone.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 5, 2010)

"So I'm less important than some rookie, now?" Fluck said, pouting. It had occurred to him that technically he hadn't betrayed the World Government or anything like that yet and he wasn't exactly to be killed on sight, but he doubted Clemens ever bothered with such ideas.* "I see you're still as mocking as ever. Where have you been the last two years?"* Clemens said as her voice reverberated around the mirror enclosure, her lips moving from every surface. "Now, now, I'm not mocking. It's just the way I am," Fluck replied, wagging a finger at a random reflection and conveniently ignoring the question.

"Less provoking the woman and more action, Fluck," Larissa reminded him.  "Well, I suppose you're right. Put your shield up, Larissa."

"What? Oh, I see," Larissa muttered, as she put up a shield of order around herself. This had more or less no use, unless, of course, someone happened to be indiscriminately attacking everything around him with chaotic energy.

"Entropyllar!" Fluck yelled as a huge beam of chaotic energy enveloped him and erupted upwards, blasting the entire room as well as Larissa. Luckily, Larissa had the aforementioned shield and thus could easily take the attack. Unluckily, Clemens had gotten much better as well her mirror room absorbed the whole attack. Not a moment later, the room exploded once more as the chaotic attack was released.

"I've never seen that before..." Fluck commented as he bathed in the purple energy. Being a logia, his own attack would hardly even hurt him. The attack raged within the room, but eventually subsided. Larissa did not have the benefit of being a logia, but her shield managed to withstand the brunt of the attack. "Any other great ideas?" Larissa asked sarcastically. "Well, it would help if you quit complaining and tried to do something to get us out of here," Fluck retorted.

"Fine. _Order of the World,_" Larissa intoned. There was a split second where it felt as though something was being rearranged; the next, the chaos and order duo were mysteriously out of the room. *"Dimensional warping..."* Clemens hissed as she emerged from the room. "I have to say, our powers are really convenient. It's almost as though we can just do whatever we want and explain it away with some half-assed reason," Fluck commented. 

"This doesn't change anything, we can't hurt her, thanks to that reflection ability," Larissa said. "We probably could if I tried hard enough or if you would bother to use your haki..." Fluck complained.

"Still, I guess I'm not in the mood for that. Run!" he suddenly yelled, turning around. Of course, he could have just teleported, but he wanted to see if Clemens would chase him.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 5, 2010)

somewhere on the island-

While Derrick and Feroy were distracted Kuro was able to sneak up on the battlefield. "hmm... I hate to do this." He let out a bit of a sigh and began to turn black. "But i need to capture them both." holding his hands into the air he let out a cry "TAR GEYSER!" a pillar of black tar shot into the hair and began to pour down over their battlefield  "I really do apologize for this!" Kuro shouts at the captains. "But i must capture you both for the good of this world!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 5, 2010)

Hiruma said:


> "So I'm less important than some rookie, now?" Fluck said, pouting. It had occurred to him that technically he hadn't betrayed the World Government or anything like that yet and he wasn't exactly to be killed on sight, but he doubted Clemens ever bothered with such ideas.* "I see you're still as mocking as ever. Where have you been the last two years?"* Clemens said as her voice reverberated around the mirror enclosure, her lips moving from every surface. "Now, now, I'm not mocking. It's just the way I am," Fluck replied, wagging a finger at a random reflection and conveniently ignoring the question.
> 
> "Less provoking the woman and more action, Fluck," Larissa reminded him.  "Well, I suppose you're right. Put your shield up, Larissa."
> 
> ...



Clemens observed Fluck as he ran off. If she separated that bitch Larissa from him then it would be oh so much simpler. Suddenly an idea occurred to her, and she melted into a mirror beneath her feet and disappeared. 

"She's gone!" Fluck exclaimed. "I think..."

Larissa tilted her head around, "Are you s-"

Before she could finish her question, Clemens hands popped out of a round mirror, positioned directly underneath Larissa's feet. "Larissa beneath you!" Fluck yelled in alarm, but it was to no avail as Clemens pulled Larissa through the reflective surface of the mirror, her body melting into it as if it was liquid. Fluck dived towards Larissa's hand, but came up just short as the mirror dematerialized and winked out of existence. 

"Dammit, we should've just teleported out of here!" he cursed in annoyance. With his chaos sense he reached out to sense her location, but all he got was a stark blankness. It was as if she had disappeared totally. Then it came to him, as he realized why he couldn't sense Larissa. Where ever it was that Clemens went to when she traveled through the mirrors, it was probably cut off from this dimension. 

Suddenly a rectangular mirror formed out of thin air in front of Fluck. Clemens appeared in the mirror with Larissa. The lady Marine had the woman in a choke hold and held a bejeweled dagger to her neck. The blade was edged with seastone.  

A pair of seastone handcuffs flew through the mirror and landed in front of Fluck's feet. *"You will put those handcuffs on now and surrender!"* she said in a no nonsense voice. *"You have three seconds before I slit her throat. If you try any more funny business this mirror will close and you will never see your whore of a girlfriend again..."* Clemens paused to reflect on her words, *"...oh wait I stand corrected, you will see her again. I will personally mail you her severed head, all gift wrapped in a box!"* 

Clemens pressed the sharp edge of the dagger just a tiny bit against Larissa's neck, causing warm blood to trickle down her neck and onto her shirt. Clemens grinned devilishly at Fluck and began to count. 

*"3, 2..."  *


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 5, 2010)

*Derrick and Feroy vs Kurokarasu*

While Derrick and Feroy were arguing, the basis of their bet had arrived and unleashed a massive spray of tar over them, "What the hell is this!" Derrick shouts as the sky becomes black.

"There's no way the strongest rookie is getting taken out this easily!" he unleashes lava from his arms and head, burning through the dome of tar that had formed around them. 

Though next to the Admiral a man wearing all red on a red motorcycle like vehicle lands, "Oh Vice Admiral Vegapunk, here to assist in justice?"

Vegapunk sighs as he steps off of his vehicle, "Yea, justice who-rah," he says unenthusiasticly, "I'm just here to speed up this process so I can go get back to work..." he says tapping a button on his motorcycle.

Soon after an array of weapons appears from a compartment in the seat, "Derrick Crimson and Feroy Toglory..." he says to himself as he eyes his weapons.

He then takes off two rocket launcher-esce devices, "Admiral, mind pouring up the tar, that idiot kind of burned down your first cage," Kuro nods before unleashing another wave of tar, even larger than before, "Make sure it's thicker as well."

"I already showed you what I do to your little tar..." Derrick says firing off more lava, however this dome is thicker, taking the lava longer to burn through it, "Time to finish this," Vegapunk says, riding his bike up to the top of the bone and digging one of his cannons into it's roof, *"Seastone Dust Cannon."*

Deep within the trap seastone grinded into dust form pours in from the side, raining down on the two pirates, "D-damn..." Derrick says beginning to shakily fall to the ground.

"Fool! My powers are of my own doing! Not from some devil fruit," he says beginning to power himself up, "Yes, of course," he says digging in the other gun, *"Hornet's Nest,"* he fires a grenade that explodes into countless rubber balls, bouncing of the walls of the cage and into Feroy one after another.

Feroy falls to the ground as they continue to pound into him, "You...Think...That'll stop me!" Feroy shouts, "No, but this will." he says from his bike, floating high above the air before hitting a button on the control panel.

All of the rubber balls that now rest around the two pirates explode one after another. Kuro adds more tar to contain the explosion, "Oi! Vice Admiral, that is going too far," he says, lowering his tar dome to reveal the two pirates, shakily standing, blood dripping from their body.

"See...they're fine..." he says, unsure of how exactly they survived his barrage of attacks, "I'll...Leave the rest to you," he says flying off, still confused.

Kuro shakes his head as he approaches the two, "You...You won't...Take me in..." he says, leaking lava from his arm, attempting to attack but the seastone dust cripples his ability, "Like...I'd let myself...Lose to this idiot..." Feroy says, weakly raising his fists.

Kuro sighs, "Your will is impressive, but I have no choice. Tar Lock," he says, unleashing tar from his hands, binding both Captain's arms and legs, "This won't...Stop me!" he shouts, attemping to fire lava from his mouth however it comes out more like blood dripping from his mouth, _"Damn seastone..."_

"This is over," he says sternly as he unleashes a cage of tar that encases them both.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*The Holy Land, Mariejois*
"Arriving to Mariejois from the New World! Royal Shichibukai, Darver Grenguo! Former Bounty: 220,000,000 beri!" A woman's voice rang out from a speaker at the Holy Land. Two parallel lines of Marine soldiers lined up the path leading to Mariejois' grand doors. Each of them had a solemn expression upon their face as they saluted.

A slow moving figure walked down the holy path approaching the Holy Land. The figure wore mostly all black with a silver pirate captain's coat around their shoulders. It was none other than Shichibukai Darver. However, something was quite wrong with this picture. Darver usually made his appearances wielding a powerful, dominant aura of supremecy, but this time around, the aura wasn't present. Darver was decorated in wounds and scars along with blood spots. His cloths were tathered and he walked with a limp.

The Marines gave the Shichibukai a look of pure astonishment as he limped past them. "Impossible..." One of them muttered as he walked by. "This is unreal, what could've happened to him?"

Standing at the summit of the large flight of stares leading to Mariejois was Admiral Aihato. Her hands were crossed and she gave Darver a look of hatred. 

"What brings scum like you here to the Holy Land? I wasn't aware of this!" Aihato snapped immediately.

"Out of the way." Darver said as he attempted to walk past the woman.

"Not a chance." Aihato said as she held her hand out.

"Anglora, stop this nonsense at once! We were aware of him coming here. He scheduled this meeting, as a matter of fact." Meiji said stepping out of the Holy Land. The Fleet Admiral caught a glance of the Shichibukai and realized the seriousness of the meeting Darver requested. Darver was only able to do this because he's one of the most loyal of the Seven Warlords.

Time passed and the trio made their way to the vacant meeting hall. Both Meiji and Aihato held looks of surprise upon their face. 

"Who did you say?! Are you absolutely sure?!?!" Meiji exclaimed. 

"Yes. I engaged in battle with Yonkou Tatsu and this is the result. I was barely able to escape with my current injuries. He's on the move with the rest of his forces." Darver calmly said. "Perhaps in this direction." 

"I'd take those words with a grain of salt. No pirate is dumb bold enough to directly assault the Marine HQ, not even Poseiden." Aihato remarked.

Meiji folded his fingers on the table. The Fleet Admiral looked deep in thought. "I fear the worst may be happening. We'll have to be on alert. Call the Admirals back at once!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 5, 2010)

*Arkins vs. Gatrom...*
Arkins and Gatrom both leaped around the battlefield at a frenetic pace, exchanging a flurry of strikes. The two combatants showed the tell tale signs of battle, but so far had fought to a draw. Arkins sighed with disappointment and threw his cloak off.  

"You've pushed me to use my Devil Fruit power...how embarrassing," he remarked. 

Just as Arkins was about to transform, Gatrom suddenly looked away from Arkins and his eyes widened. "ROSE!!" he yelled in a panicked tone. 

Arkins turned around and saw an unbelievable scene. Pride was just about to kill that annoying little girl, when suddenly Admiral Lekein literally appeared out of nowhere and blocked Pride's deathblow. Gatrom ran towards Rose in a flat out sprint. "It's over you buffoon, you're not getting past an Admiral. Submit or die!" Arkins called out to him, leaping in front of Gatrom's path. 

Gatrom's gritted his teeth with rage and emitted a potent killing intent that took Arkins by surprise. *"GET OUT OF MY WAY!!!!"* he snarled, moving faster then Arkins had ever seen the boy move. Arkins swung Hyperion around at Gatrom in a wide arc, but the Pirate seemed to be not just one, but five steps ahead. 

Gatrom easily ducked the swinging gunblade, and also predicted that Arkins would try and kick him, catching his steel capped boot and spinning Arkins around with tremendous force, before kneeing him in the face. Arkins landed on his back in a heap and tried to spring back to his feet, but Gatrom grabbed him by the arm and flung him like a missile into a nearby ticket booth. Arkins hit the booth headfirst with such force that the entire structure collapsed over his head. 

Meanwhile Gatrom made a beeline for Rose, not caring that an Admiral was in his way. However everything seemed to go in slow motion after that, and for all his predictive powers, he felt stuck in place, as Admiral Lekein casually scooped up Rose's limp body and flew away. There was nothing he could do. Gatrom dropped to his knees, utter disbelief and shock on his face, as he saw his captain disappear. For the first time in a long time he felt empty and aimless, not knowing what to do next. 

From the wreckage of the ticket booth, Arkins slowly sat up amidst a pile of debris and shattered glass. He bled heavily from the right side of his face. As he looked at Gatrom, and then at Pride in the distance, raging with anger and having to be calmed down by his flunkies, Arkins laughed.  It was a laugh that could easily be mistaken for that of a madman. He couldn't help it.

"So this is what justice truly is..."

He also noticed Clemens out by the amusement park gate, confronting someone he didn't recognize. No there was still more justice to be served, he realized.


----------



## Pyro (Oct 6, 2010)

*Gatrom*

Gatrom could do nothing as he simply watched his captain be lifted off into the sky. And now, he was on his knees, staring in disbelief as Rose and her attacker flew off out of his sight.

"No... She was supposed... the will of..." Gatrom stuttered. Then, an involuntarily flood of images flooded his senses. Rose, hopping around like an idiot the first time they met. Then, Rose continuing her attempts to swim even though she knew the result would be the same.. the images just kept coming. Various instances where Rose had saved everyone's lives... it all just kept coming back.

However during all of this, there was a small thought that stayed in the back of Gatrom's mind. What... what was he going to tell Amelia?

Then, something in Gatrom simply snapped. He turned around as he heard the sound of the rubble behind him begin to move. Gatrom watched as Arkins pushed a sheet of ceiling tiles off  of himself and struggled to free himself from the rest of the wreckage he was buried in.

Gatrom's face formed a scowl as he looked at the injured marine. The normally laid back pirate was now filled with nothing but pure loss and rage.

*"You... you took her."* Gatrom growled. Then, in a voice filled with hate, *"Reflex... V... 2."* Gatrom snarled as his devil fruit began to change the inner workings of his nervous system. The speed the synapses of his brain fired was now quadrupled, allowing him to preform an action simply by thinking about it, effectively increasing his overall speed dramatically.

Gatrom re-gripped his combat knives as he sprinted towards Arkins at a speed that made the previous fight look like it was in slow motion.

*"NOW DIE!!"* Gatrom screamed as he charged headfirst at his opponent.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Oct 6, 2010)

*Mariejois...*
Fleet Admiral Meiji sat in the meeting room inside the hold land holding his head in his hands. He just received the news that a Yonkou was on the move in this direction. That could only mean one of two things. Admiral Aihato was also present in the room with Shichibukai Darver and a few other Marines. 

Suddenly, a Marine Lt. came charging into the room at full speed. He stopped before the table and saluted to Admiral Aihato and Meiji. _"Please excuse my intrusion, but what has happened is crucial! One of the Marine Squadrons in the New World reported "Yonkou Redbeard" moving in this direction!"_ The Marine said as sweat poured off of his face.

"IMPOSSIBLE!" Meiji exclaimed. "ARE YOU ABSOLUTELY SURE?!?!"

_"Yes sir! The report states that he's making a 'war path' through the New World towards this area!"_ The Marine continued.

"First Tatsu and now Redbeard. This is no coincidence, it's obvious this was planned." Aihato said as she crossed her arms with a thoughtful expression.

"It appears the worst cast scenario has finally reared its ugly head. Lt! Call all of the Admirals and Vice Admirals back here *immediately!* In addition, send out manditory summons to each Shichibukai."


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 6, 2010)

Fluck gritted his teeth. Sometimes, his silly ideas really just did get them all into far more trouble than it was worth. Still, he hadn't realized that he was mistaken about his powers. He had mostly recovered, but he was not at his old level of strength yet. Otherwise, they may not have been in this situation.

"Okay, okay, I get it. I'll put them on!" Fluck said hastily. Clemens may have ordered him not to do anything, but there was plenty he could do without her knowing. The chaosman bent down and picked up the Seastone cuffs. For a split second, Larissa felt an extremely huge burst in his chaotic energy, before it faded away as he came into contact with the Seastone. Fluck quickly snapped the cuffs shut before Clemens had any funny ideas.

"Just so you know, I did use my powers a little there, but I guess it's too late for you to do anything now? And I'd suggest you don't do anything to me or Larissa," he wondered aloud. Clemens narrowed her eyes disdainfully. *"What do you mean?"*

"Oh, nothing much. Have you ever heard of conditional probability? What it means is that the probability of an event A is dependent upon the probability of another event B. In this case, I altered probability such that if "Fluck C. Zvergher or Shiragami Larissa die", then the probability of "Beverly Clemens dying" drastically increases. Of course, I'm not sure if this works or not, and for how long this alteration will last...But are you willing to bet your life on it?" Fluck asked Clemens.

*"Tch...Fine, in that case the two of you can eternally rot in Impel Down like the scum you are for all I care!"* she barked as she grabbed the ex-Shichibukai roughly and pulled him through the mirror.

----
*Impel Down, Level 6*

"Oof...Those hells are really terrible. Are you alright, Larissa?" Fluck asked as he and Larissa were locked in their cage. His clothes were torn and tattered, and his body was covered in wounds and burns; a rare sight for the Chaos Meister who was usually so adept at remaining unharmed.

"Woah, so even the 'Chaos Meister' is here, huh?"

"You suck, Zvergher! Gahahahaha!"

The taunts of the rest of the Level 6 prisoners echoed around their cell, but the pair paid no attention to them.

"I've seen worse and been through much worse. Remember that time Darver was after us both and you didn't even know you were a logia yet? That_ was_ frightening," Larissa replied, shrugging nonchantly. "I'm more worried about you. You're such a wimp...Sure you don't want to bawl your eyes out?"

"Couldn't be worse than that time Butler smacked me twice with that Rokuougan. I was so sure I was dead then. Anyway, it's rather curious that you'd bring that incident up. I did say I'd save you then, didn't I?"

"Yes, you did. What of it?"

"Well, I still intend to keep that promise. It does depend on luck, of course..." 

Larissa smiled. "You really are more cunning that the stupid facade of yours. You slipped in another probability manipulation that we would escape, didn't you? You just told Clemens about the first one to throw her off-guard."

"I did have to tell about her about it! She might have just killed us both. You know how crazy that woman is, I swear she has issues..." Fluck protested. "But it's true that I didn't need to tell her about the second one. Well, probability is just probability, mind you, so we might really be stuck here forever if we're unlucky. Still, it was the best course of action at that time. You know I can't risk you moving away or dying..." 

"So the 'Full Chaotic Form' is still present within, I take it?" Larissa asked. Fluck nodded in response, before looking around their cell. "Nothing to do except sit back and relax...This place sure is boring."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 6, 2010)

*Impel Down...*
Admiral Lekein descended from the sky at high velocity and landed before the giant and imposing gates of Impel Down. He held Phoenix D. Rose under his right arm, and Ritoru D. Kyojin under his left. Both of whom seemed to be unconscious. 

A phalanx of heavily armed prison guards, dressed in Nazi style uniforms, were already waiting for Lekein's arrival. As was the giant white furred Yeti who stood in front of them. The ape man stood at a towering twenty feet tall. He wore his immaculate warden's uniform, along with a cap that was several sizes too small, which made him appear somewhat comical. However you'd never find anyone brave enough to tell him so to his face.  

*Lolly
Chief Warden of Impel Down*

"You're late Admiral," he grunted. Lolly simply hated the Marines, especially when they got into his business. "Where are the other Pirate scum?"
_
"My comrade Kuro will be along shortly with the others,"_ Lekein responded. He gently laid Ritoru and Rose onto the floor. _"I must leave immediately. There are pressing matters back at Mariejois that I must attend to,"_ he told Lolly. He looked down uncertainly at the two Pirate captains. _"I trust that you will treat them both humanely?"_ he asked Lolly. 

Lolly grunted a laughed and rolled his eyes. "This is Impel Down, what do you think?" 

Lekein merely nodded his head. This place was indeed hell and he wanted no part of it. _"May Oda have mercy on your souls,"_ he told the two unconscious Pirates. Lekein stood up and began to hover, before shooting up into the sky. 

"Incompetent Marines," Lolly mumbled. 

At the same time Ritoru slyly opened his eyes and stared at Rose. "Psst...hey Pirate Queen, are you awake?" he whispered at her. Rose didn't respond, she was still out of it. Ritoru took a deep gulp as he and Rose were marched through the gates. For a second, and not for the last time, he wished he was back at the amusement park. Then again, maybe this would be the best ride of all he realized, and grinned inwardly. 

_*Impel Down Level 6...*_
Roy watched from his cell as two new arrivals were brought into a nearby cell. It was rare to get newcomers down here in Level 6. For some reason he had a funny feeling it was going to be an interesting day.

_18 years ago on Peach Island...
"It's a girl." 

Phoenix D. Roy held out his arms as the nursemaid handed him his newborn daughter. The wailing infant, who was swaddled in a pink blanket, was tiny enough to fit in the palm of his massive right hand. He laughed merrily and kissed Susan on the cheek. 

"Ye did well!" he told the drained yet relieved red haired woman who sat in bed. 

"What should we call her?" Susan asked in a tired voice. 

"I'd like ta name her after ma dear old mum. She was tha strongest person I ever knew!" he said, as he stared into his daughter. "Her name was Rose..." 

Susan smiled. "Rose, that's a wonderful name." 

There was a knock at the door. "Oh that must be Mary with Amelia," Susan said. "I can't wait for her to meet her baby sister."

"Say hello ta the world world little Rose!" Roy told the newborn._


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 6, 2010)

With Damien-

  Before Roxy had a chance to put her plan in motion, another member of CP9 arrived to take down Damien.  ?Air Road, Shigan Machinegun!? the voice echoes as tens of invisible bullets fly down.  They pierce the ground sending up bits of earth and smoke. Damien flips backward avoiding most of the strikes. ?DICE SHIELD!? His hands pour out dice at a rapid succession; they maneuver and warp to form a wall blocking the piercing attack. ?HEY! I HAD HIM FIRST!? Roxy shouts. ?Too bad toots!?  ?DICE WALL, BULLET!? Damien takes a step back and throws a strong punch into the wall, the small dice change shape in an instant and spin, firing off towards the new comer. ?Tekkai, Air defense!?  Alucard stands still as the bullets crash into his body, dealing only minor damage.


His skin reddens at the contact marks, but Alucard only grins. ?Hehehehe? MY TURN!? Alucard stands upside down, hovering over Damien. ?House of a thousand Rankyaku!? With blinding speed he begins to jump in all directions, a blur of light is all that follows behind him, a blue blade flies at Damien, he dodges but more blades begin to come, two from the right, one from the left, two from the top, three from the left, one from the right, five from behind? the blades keep coming with no end in sight.


Damien dodges the attacks best he can, small lumps begin to form on his arms and legs? ?Alright, Let?s play? DICE BULLET- ULTIMATE ATTACK! The bumps begin to form all over him, hundreds of dice edges poke out of his skin and fire off in a constant stream. ?Tch,,, What the hell!?? Alucard stops in midair. ?Tekkai, air defense!? Damien smirks when he hears these words. ?Gotcha.? Holding his hands up he says one last command ?DICE SPEAR BARRAGE!? The dice in the air all expand and point towards Alucard ?Shi-?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 7, 2010)

*The New World...*
_The Valhalla_ had finally reached the rendezvous point. She was the worlds largest ship, built to accommodate a fighting crew of 100 giants strong. Behind _the Valhalla_ was a trail of destroyed Marine warships that had tried to halt their progress, but failed miserably.  

Atop the highest deck of the majestic vessel sat the towering and imposing figure of Beorn "The Redbeard," former lord of Elbaf and current Emperor of the Sea. Like his ship, he too was the largest of his kind. Beorn stroked his trademark crimson beard while looking out over the horizon. 

*"I see not the Dragon Emperor,"* he remarked in a deep and rumbling voice that sounded like rolling thunder. 

*"FLEET SIGHTED!!"* yelled the watchman. 

Beorn stood up to his full height, as tall as a small mountain, and caught sight of the menacing dragon shaped vessel that appeared in the distance. The dragon vessel sailed at the head of a small armada of pirate ships. 

*"And so it begins..."* Beorn said in an ominous voice.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 7, 2010)

Pyro said:


> *"You... you took her."* Gatrom growled. Then, in a voice filled with hate, *"Reflex... V... 2."* Gatrom snarled as his devil fruit began to change the inner workings of his nervous system. The speed the synapses of his brain fired was now quadrupled, allowing him to preform an action simply by thinking about it, effectively increasing his overall speed dramatically.
> 
> Gatrom re-gripped his combat knives as he sprinted towards Arkins at a speed that made the previous fight look like it was in slow motion.
> 
> *"NOW DIE!!"* Gatrom screamed as he charged headfirst at his opponent.



Gatrom charged like a bat out of hell, faster then Arkins had ever seen him move. The Marine threw his gunblade, Hyperion, at the boy. The blade flew at Gatrom like a spinning buzz saw, but he dissappeared in a blur of speed and the gunblade passed through nothing but air. Arkins got back to his feet and looked around in every direction, trying to draw a bead on the Pirate. 

"Where did he go?" Arkins muttered. 

A second later a fist came out of nowhere and bashed him in the side of the face, as Gatrom reappeared beside him in a burst of speed. *BABLAM!* Arkins hit the ground with a vicious thud, and rolled end over end. He had to dig his fingers into the ground to halt his momentum, awwardly braking to a stop. Before he could even react  however Gatrom appeared over his head. "That was for Amelia!" he screamed in a rage filled voice. 

"How noble of you..." Arkins grunted, before somersaulting like a corkscrew and launching a powerful kick at Gatrom's face with his right steel capped boot. Gatrom moved his left hand in a blur and caught the boot, creating a palpable thud sound, at the same time he cocked his free hand back for a punch. 
*
"AND THIS IS FOR ROSE!!!" *

Gatrom hit Arkins over the top of his head, sending a powerful shockwave flying in every direction, and generating a crater from the impact.

*BABOOM!*
_
Not too long ago... 
Gatrom landed on his backside. He rubbed the left side of his face where Rose had kicked him. "You're getting stronger," he told her.Rose loomed over Gatrom and extended her right hand to him. "Heh, so are you," she replied with a smirk. They had both been sparring at the rear of the deck, where Richie had created a wide open space for training. 

Gatrom took Rose's hand and got back to his feet. He was about to crack a joke about Rose needing to hold back from now on, but then he noticed a serious look on her face. He had never seen such an expression like that before from the usually bubbly and carefree young girl. 

"I got somethin important to tell you...like really important," Rose told him. 

"Uh sure," Gatrom replied hesitantly. 

"Now that we're gettin closer to the New World, we're gonna be facin stronger enemies. If somethin happens to me, if I die, I want you to keep the crew together."  At first Gatrom looked at Rose incredulously, thinking she was joking, but the expression on her face told him otherwise. "Rose nothing is going to happen to you," he told the girl emphatically. 

Rose shook her head and leaned against the railing with a thoughtful face, a rarity for her. "If tough old guys like Gold Roger and Whitebeard can die, then so can I," she said with a wan smile.  

"What about Amelia?" Gatrom asked. Amelia was pretty much the de facto first mate who ran the day to day workings of the ship, or as Rose called it, 'The boring stuff.' 

"Amelia's strong but she never wanted to be a Pirate. I dragged her into this. She's a great big sis and I don't want to burden her like that. Amy deserves better." Rose punched Gatrom on the shoulder plafully and smiled at him. "If somethin happens promise me that you'll take care of everyone and keep goin all the way to the end..."  _

_Right now..._
Gatrom breathed heavily as he eyed the smoke filled crater. Arkins lay face up in a heap, his face badly bruised and bloody. He looked at Gatrom and chuckled. "I guess I deserved that," he muttered.  Arkins slowly and unsteadily stood back up. He spit a thick glob of blood onto the ground and shrugged. "You're lost and alone, and not worth my time anymore. I've got bigger fish to fry," he told Gatrom vaguely. Arkins turned around slowly and started to limp away. 

"I'm not done with you yet!!" Gatrom raged. 

"Beating on me won't bring your captain back," Arkins retorted with a wave of his right hand, "It's over for her." 

Gatrom was about to charge at Arkins just before he got out of range, but then suddenly a strong hand grabbed his shoulder. Gatrom instinctively spun around and threw a lunging punch but he froze his attack mid motion as he saw Amelia standing before him. She clutched her right side with a grimace and looked around the ravaged amusement park with wide eyes of disbelief.

"Are you okay?" she asked with concern, noticing his frenzied state.  "Where's Rose by the way?"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 7, 2010)

Kuro-

Admiral Kurokarasu tossed Feroy and Derrick onto his ship. "I believe there is still a few left un-captured." "This is CP9's Alucard, I have Damien Fortuna!" "Ah! Good work Alucard, I will be on my way to pick him up! Kurokarasu out." Kuro nodded. "Well done, We'll have the rest of the crews wrapped up now that the captains are caught." Heading off to the Damien's Location, Kuro noticed something when he arrived. 

"H..How?" Alucard was trapped within a massive dice that dwarfed the buildings around it. "I'm glad i have you here." Damien laid against the dice, his body covered in cuts. "Hehehe... It took all i had, but i captured the bastard.... so now you have to listen to me..." Damien coughs and tries to stand, but falls back to the ground, his body shaking and quivering. 

"What is it?" Kuro asks. "My crew... i want you to let them go free... the only thing holding them together is a bet i made with them... if you take me and leave my crew... then they will disband... No more devil's luck pirates... one less crew to worry about... and their deaths wont be on your hands..." Kuro smirks a bit. "If your crew does not disband, i will have to capture them." Damien just laughs a bit. "They will... they hate each other..." 

Kuro nods once more and blasts Damien with a bit of tar. "Can you release Alucard?" Damien puts his head onto the massive dice. "Shatter." a crack spreads through the entire structure, causing it to fall apart into small dice. "DAMN YOU!" Alucard shouts. "ENOUGH!" Kuro stomps the ground. "Come with me Captain Fortuna."


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2010)

*Jax*

Jax flew through the wall surrounding the amusement park, bleeding heavily. He hit the ground and skidded to a stop, breathing heavily as he tried to push himself to his feet. His clothes were torn, nearly to shreds, and he was heavily injured, gashes across his body that would've killed any normal person long ago.

Prince strode through not long afterward, bruised and battered but otherwise unharmed. He lit a cigarette and looked at the devastation around him, letting out a low whistle. "Hm...impressive. I didn't think Arky-boy had it in him." 

"How..." Jax muttered, standing shakily and coating his right hand in blue-white force. "How did you get so much stronger?"

Prince laughed, shaking his head good naturedly. "How? Don't tell me you're that stupid." He took a long puff on his cigarette, looking up at the sky as he did so. "I've been a marine for nearly 14 years now, fighting along some of the toughest bitches the Corps has to offer. Garrick, Clemens, V...and Arkins has become a power in his own right, don't get me wrong. I've killed pirates, revolutionaries, rogue Cipher Pol agents...and you still thought I was on your level?"

"Y'see Jax, the only change is that the kid gloves have come off. Did Lekein get Rose yet?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> *Jax*
> 
> Jax flew through the wall surrounding the amusement park, bleeding heavily. He hit the ground and skidded to a stop, breathing heavily as he tried to push himself to his feet. His clothes were torn, nearly to shreds, and he was heavily injured, gashes across his body that would've killed any normal person long ago.
> 
> ...



Arkins spotted Prince and limped towards him. "Lekein just took the girl," Arkins stated.   

Jax's eyes widened as Arkins mentioned that Rose had been captured. The Marine Captain gestured towards Jax and waved a dismissive hand. "Leave the runt. Without their captain to unify them they have no purpose..and are nothing. Besides we have real justice to attend to."  

"I've found him..." Arkins told Prince in a low voice.
_
One week ago...
Prince walked into Arkins office aboard the *Dark Justice V*. It was a spartan and utilitarian office, with just a few file cabinets and a lone desk. It totally that matched Arkins personality. On the wall behind Arkins hung two portraits, one of Zane Garrick, the former commander of Taskforce Absolute Justice, and Admiral Akainu. 

"Sit," Arkins said bluntly. 

"So what do I owe the pleasure," Prince asked. Usually Arkins only asked Prince to his office when he needed a refill of coffee. 

Arkins leaned forward in his chair and gestured at the giant portrait of Zane Garrick hanging behind his desk. "What if I told you that this man was still alive?" _


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 7, 2010)

*With Roy...*

The swordsman walked through Shabody, hand on the hilt of his sheathed blade. He had heard plenty of commotion by the Amusement Park, saw a couple of flying roller coasters and explosions in the distance but it sure didn't seem like a battle among swordsman so he didn't care.

Though in the distance he heard another loud crash, however this crash was one he had heard countless times before, "Damien..." he says, rolling his eyes and heading off into the distance.

As he arrives he spots Damien accompanied by three marines, one being Admiral Kurokarasu. His eyes widen, and he quickly begins to draw his blade when he notices Damien walking off with the admiral. 

Many thoughts go through his head, but one sticks out in particular, *"DAMIEN!"* he shouts to him in the distance, "You're just gona' leave..." he says, his eyes glowing red with rage, *"WE HAVE A BET! YOU'RE GOING TO BECOME PIRATE KING! I'M GOING BECOME THE WORLD'S STRONGEST SWORDSMAN! AND THEN WE'RE GOING TO DUEL!"* He clenches his fist tightly on his blade's handle, *"SINCE WHEN DO YOU GO BACK ON A BET!"* he shouts, enraged. 

Suddenly a blur rushes towards Roy. He quickly draws his blade, the sound of steel clashing with steel filling the air, "White Samurai, oh, this is truly a treat..." Raeyr says, eyeing him with a devilish grin.

"I don't know you are...But if you like your head where it is, then I'd leave...NOW!" he says, his blade glowing red, " he says eyeing the blade. His perfect weapon, and at the same time the most dangerous he could choose. Feeding off of his emotions, it gives him great power, yet it can devour his soul if they get out of control.

Raeyr hops back and observes him, bursting with red energy, "This really is a treat," he says, excited, "Ciphor Pol 9 Agent Raeyr," Kuro speaks back to him, "I have made a deal with this man's captain that he will not be harmed. You are free to defend yourself if neccessary but you will not damage this pirate otherwise..." he says sternly.

Roy ignores the CP9 agents, "Well Damien! Explain this crap!" he shouts to his captain.

*Aboard the Dragon's Heart...*

Leading an army of his allies, the Dragon Emperor stands with his arms crossed on top of his dragon ship's head. Like cracking thunder a voice rings through the air. His first mate, Roy Brimtale arrives next to him, "Guessing you heard that..."

Tatsu sighs, "How could I not," he eyes the massive ship, unequalled in size as it carries an army of giants, "That oversized fool." 

*"Are we really going over towards that morons,"* Typhon asks in an annoyed tone. Tatsu steps forward, "Do you really want to see what happens if we ignore him..."

*"Redbeard!"* he shouts, *"What do you think you're doing bringing your group of gargantuan bafoons here,"* he says, arms crossed, coat blowing in the wind.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2010)

Arkins spotted Prince and limped towards him. "Lekein just took the girl," Arkins stated.   

Jax's eyes widened as Arkins mentioned that Rose had been captured. The Marine Captain gestured towards Jax and waved a dismissive hand. "Leave the runt. Without their captain to unify them they have no purpose..and are nothing. Besides we have real justice to attend to."  

"I've found him..." Arkins told Prince in a low voice.


"Bout time," Prince said as he began to walk beside Arkins. "I was beginning to think you were slacking off. Where is he?"

_
One week ago...
Prince walked into Arkins office aboard the *Dark Justice V*. 

"Sit," Arkins said bluntly. 

"So what do I owe the pleasure," Prince asked. Usually Arkins only asked Prince to his office when he needed a refill of coffee. 

Arkins leaned forward in his chair and gestured at the giant portrait of Zane Garrick hanging behind his desk. "What if I told you that this man was still alive?" 

"I wouldn't be surprised," Prince said, doing his best to look nonchalant. He sensed that this was not the time to start cracking jokes, but didn't want Arkins to see that he was actually being serious.

"Explain," Arkins said.

Prince shrugged. "Garrick was the best. Or one of them anyway. I was never really convinced he'd died there, but the evidence was so conclusive. I mean they never even found a body..." his eyes widened, and he nearly fell backwards in his chair. "Clemens. It was Clemens. Dammit, I should've seen that." Arkins opened his mouth to respond, but Prince cut him off. "She must've hidden him in her mirror realm...for how long? That place killed people after a few minutes, how long was he in there?" He shook his head. "If anyone could've done it, it was Garrick. He was the toughest son of a bitch you've ever seen Arkins. I hated him, and even I admit that he was pretty...awe inspiring. He could survive just about anything, from a stab wound to the heart to a ship being dropped on him. He was a living, breathing Pacifista...you just had to see it."



_


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 7, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With Roy...*
> 
> The swordsman walked through Shabody, hand on the hilt of his sheathed blade. He had heard plenty of commotion by the Amusement Park, saw a couple of flying roller coasters and explosions in the distance but it sure didn't seem like a battle among swordsman so he didn't care.
> 
> ...



Damien nods a bit. "I've always been a gambling man, I never go back on a bet yet i never refuse one either. Sometimes my bets counter each other, yet i know in the end it can work out. Long term betting is the most fun, anything can happen to cause the bet to slide one way or another. The bet isn't over yet Roy. But a new one has started, My life for my crews. If i am to die, i would rather my crew survive then die with me. That is the captains job, to keep the life of his crew safe." He turned his back and face Kuro. 

"So, put your faith in me Roy! LEAVE THIS PLACE AND TAKE EVERYONE WITH YOU! THE BET OF THE CENTURY WILL BEGIN SOON! INNOCENT OR GUILTY! I'LL STAKE MY LIFE FOR MY CREW!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 7, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Damien nods a bit. "I've always been a gambling man, I never go back on a bet yet i never refuse one either. Sometimes my bets counter each other, yet i know in the end it can work out. Long term betting is the most fun, anything can happen to cause the bet to slide one way or another. The bet isn't over yet Roy. But a new one has started, My life for my crews. If i am to die, i would rather my crew survive then die with me. That is the captains job, to keep the life of his crew safe." He turned his back and face Kuro.
> 
> "So, put your faith in me Roy! LEAVE THIS PLACE AND TAKE EVERYONE WITH YOU! THE BET OF THE CENTURY WILL BEGIN SOON! INNOCENT OR GUILTY! I'LL STAKE MY LIFE FOR MY CREW!"



Roy takes his blade and angrily stabs his blade into the ground, creating a massive fissure throughout the area. His eyes return to normal, "This is one bet you'd better not lose dammit!" He takes a deep breath, "And trust me! I'm gona' fuckin' make sure you don't!"

The CP9 Agents all eye the pirate, angered that they are forced to leave him be...But they all know his survival won't last for long. Suddenly they all get a call from their communication devices, "This is Eric, we've recieved orders to get back to the Holy Land immediately. Get your asses back to the transport ship, *now*."

Eric disconnects, a drip of blood running down his head, "More impressive than I thought," he says, wiping the cut and cleaning his suit jacket with his one free hand. 

His other hand has been turned into a chain, a chain that wraps around the bloodied and beaten Jasmine Rodgers, "The bait has been acquired, now to start fishing for Rodgers..." he says before soruing off with Jasmine.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 9, 2010)

*Martin vs. Marvin*

Marvin hangs his head in silence, as he falls to his knees. “Dammit…” He coughs. “Even after all this training; I still can’t beat him…” As Marvin falls, he raises a hand trying to grab on to his Grandfather, Martin, but the Vice-Admiral merely steps back and lets his hand hit the ground. There is a huge pool of blood beneath Marvin, where he had been defeated… 

Martin stares down at his Grandson before sheathing his sword and turning away. He pulls out his Den Den Mushi and clicks it, “I am reporting back to the ship… The doctors have a patient to attend to…” He walks back over to his grandson, and closes his eye. The soil around him, consumes him pulling him into the ground. 

The ground ripples and moves as Martin sends his grandson toward the bay, where his marine ship is docked. Martin waits a few seconds, before he goes into the ground and starts tunneling towards the ship. “Oh, Anastasia… *THIS IS ALL YOUR DAMN FAULT!” *


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 10, 2010)

*Impel Down/Level 6...*
Rose and Ritoru were dragged across the ground by the guards and tossed roughly into a dilapidated cell. There were already two occupants inside, a man and a woman. 

Ritoru pointed at a guard who had put him in a rough choke hold, then gestured at the seastone handcuffs around his wrists. "You're lucky I got these on pal!" he yelled. 

Rose sat up with a confused face and looked at her hands. "Why can't I use my powers?" she muttered questioningly. Until now she had never encountered seastone, and was utterly befuddled as to why her devil fruit powers couldn't work. 

"They're Kairoseki," answered the man who sat in the corner. 

"Kairowhatsit?" Rose asked in a questioning tone. 

"Seastone," interjected the woman. "These cuffs, plus the cell bars for that matter are made if seastone. It mimics the properties of the ocean." 

"Oh..." Rose muttered with disappointment. She had had her fair share of encounters with the ocean. So far in her titanic quest to swim again, she was batting zero for five hundred. 

"So who are you guys?" Ritoru asked, looking them up and down. He figured they must be strong to be locked up down here. 

"My name's Fluck, and this is Larissa." the man said with a nod. 

"Name's Rose, Phoenix D. Rose and this is Ritoru something or other, he's my newest enforcer," Rose replied, pointing at herself at Ritoru. 

Ritoru nodded slowly, but then quickly did a double take at Rose. "Hey what did you call me??" 

"Well you called me Pirate Queen. So that means you're my flunkie," Rose said smugly.

"Yeah that's called sarcasm. Ever heard of it?" 

Rose ignored her newest enforcer and looked at Fluck and Larissa. "So how's the food down here?" Rose asked them. She of course had no intentions of finding out, unless they served hot dogs of course. To her, escape was already a foregone conclusion. She was both young and naive enough to think that escaping hell was merely a formality. 

"Most importantly how do we get of here?" Ritoru added, walking towards the cell bars and giving them a strong tug. The bars didn't even budge one bit.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 10, 2010)

"The food?" Fluck repeated, scratching his chin. Well, they hadn't been here long enough to actually get served any food, but he intended to have severe doubts about the food served here, if any. "I haven't had any yet, but it's probably poisoned to make you die a slow death or something," he continued, shrugging.

"Anyway, it's rather..._interesting_ that you should mention this," Fluck told Ritoru, glancing at Larissa. "However, we do not know of any way to escape here at the moment. If we did, we wouldn't be here, would we?" he continued, neglecting to mention that he and Larissa had been observing the two not so long ago.

"In any case, conventional methods won't allow you to escape. The cell bars are said to be as hard as diamond and are thus effectively indestructible. Certain Devil Fruit powers would allow you to escape, but all four of us are cuffed, so that is not a possibility," Larissa explained. 

"Basically, you shouldn't get your hopes up for getting out of here, you know?" Fluck said, slightly amused by their naivety.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 10, 2010)

*Impel Down...Level 6*

Ritoru gives another tug on the bars as he listens to Fluck speak, "Hard as diamond eh? Is that all?" he rams his body into the bar, "This might take a while," he says preparing himself to charge at it once again.

"Will you all shut the hell up!" an annoyed voice says from a few cells over, "Let him ram himself into a bloody pulp...If I couldn't break out of here with force there's no way you'll be able to..." the same voice says, with a different tone, "Quite a few new guests we're getting," he says, this time in a more relaxed tone.

*Jishou 
Former Shichibukai Candidate
Bounty: 430,000,000 ​*
"This little box can't contain me! I am a warrior of Elbaf! A giant in a man's body," he says ramming himself into the bars again and again. 

*"What is all of this noise!"* a loud voice echoes through the room followed by loud foot steps, "Great, that fur ball is joining the party..."

The giant Yeti makes his way down escorting three other men, all three handcuffed, "Well this sure looks cozy...Some nice floor to sleep on, luckily I won't be staying too long," Derrick says looking around, "Shut the hell up scum," Lolly says knocking him to the ground.

Derrick grits his teeth angrily, "Oh...You're gona' regret that once I get these cuffs off..." Lolly looks down on him, "That won't be happening...You'll be spending the rest of your days rotting in these cells."

He then tosses him as well as the other three the cell across from Rose and Ritoru's, "I wouldn't be here if you didn't get in my way of kickin' that Admiral's ass..." Derrick says over towards Feroy, "Don't you worry, once I get out of this dump I'll be taking you down before I make my way to the good Admiral again."

Derrick slams the back of his head against the cell wall, "Great, stuck in here with Hypno-Brat and Dice Boy..." he rolls his eyes, "And with these bracelets escapes gona' be tough to swing..." he says eyeing his cuffs.


----------

